# Off Topic Banter



## ipreferaflan

Just like they have in Shelled!
Seems to work for them, plus we can divert arguments to this thread so as to avoid cluttering up other threads.
Yay!


----------



## manda88

Me first me first!!! I don't like Elijah Wood because he has an annoying whiney voice. BUT I do like Happy Feet. And Lord of the Rings.


----------



## reptiles4982

and snake section:gasp:


----------



## mrblue2008

manda88 said:


> Me first me first!!! I don't like Elijah Wood because he has an annoying whiney voice. BUT I do like Happy Feet. And Lord of the Rings.


oh bum i wanted to be first! not fair want another off topic thread! :lol2: Lord Of Rings is ace, must admit he does grate a little on me in Lord of Rings, always thought Sam was a better hobbit!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Me first me first!!! I don't like Elijah Wood because he has an annoying whiney voice. BUT I do like Happy Feet. And Lord of the Rings.


Lord of the Rings is awesome. He's cool in Sin City too.


----------



## ipreferaflan

reptiles4982 said:


> and snake section:gasp:


I apologise! I did not know!


----------



## ipreferaflan

mrblue2008 said:


> oh bum i wanted to be first! not fair want another off topic thread! :lol2: Lord Of Rings is ace, must admit he does grate a little on me in Lord of Rings, always thought Sam was a better hobbit!


Pippin is my fav!
I gotta go talk to Imogen now.
Keep this thread going for me, guys!


----------



## Bearnandos

Lord of the Rings was good...but Avatar in 3D is fantasic!!! doing a new viv with Avatar in mind. OK...storyline a bit of a chickflick but the graphics..WOW


----------



## mrblue2008

Bearnandos said:


> Lord of the Rings was good...but Avatar in 3D is fantasic!!! doing a new viv with Avatar in mind. OK...storyline a bit of a chickflick but the graphics..WOW


not seen it but i really want to, not sure why i have not seen it cos everyone else seems to have, looks ace everyone says how good it is, so your going to base the tank on the landscape within the movie then?


----------



## Bearnandos

If you ever get to see Avatar in 3D think you may too........really lush rainforesty....such eye candy!


----------



## mrblue2008

Bearnandos said:


> If you ever get to see Avatar in 3D think you may too........really lush rainforesty....such eye candy!


well thats just what i like (eye candy), how long is that in cinemas for anyway?


----------



## Bearnandos

For as long as they are making silly millions??? already past US$2.2 Billion
I watched it 3 times ......but prolly will watch it one more time before I start 
making my Avatar pacman viv lol


----------



## mrblue2008

Bearnandos said:


> For as long as they are making silly millions??? already past US$2.2 Billion
> I watched it 3 times ......but prolly will watch it one more time before I start
> making my Avatar pacman viv lol


good answer, u seen it 3 times & me none! am ashamed!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Woot! I thought I was the only person on the planet who hasn't seen Avatar yet. Actually, I've never seen any film in 3D :blush: I'm not a big movie person.

This is the off topic thread, so I'm going off topic.

Today I think I had food poisoning & have vomited four times. Which make today second in my amount-of-times-throwing-up-in-24hrs league :no1:


----------



## fatlad69

I have not seen avatar either. I also have not thrown up. I have been trying to work out how to stop foam building up at the bottom of my waterfall without any luck. So now I am watching NCIS, great show!


----------



## mrblue2008

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Woot! I thought I was the only person on the planet who hasn't seen Avatar yet. Actually, I've never seen any film in 3D :blush: I'm not a big movie person.
> 
> This is the off topic thread, so I'm going off topic.
> 
> Today I think I had food poisoning & have vomited four times. Which make today second in my amount-of-times-throwing-up-in-24hrs league :no1:


OMG that was me last night, i was so Ill, had really bad pains & the next thing i new spewing my ring!  then i was fine (topic changed) lol


----------



## Bearnandos

Before Avatar..last time I went to the cinema was to watch Bugs Life.........
Hubby made me go watch avatar as it was the first time in 11 years I let someone babysit my kids lol.


----------



## manda88

I haven't seen Avatar but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about it, I'm not really that fussed on it. As for LOTR, it's all about Merry and Pippin!!! I luuuurve Dominic Monaghan, I cried when he died in Lost!


----------



## mrblue2008

manda88 said:


> I haven't seen Avatar but I've heard a lot of mixed reviews about it, I'm not really that fussed on it. As for LOTR, it's all about Merry and Pippin!!! I luuuurve Dominic Monaghan, I cried when he died in Lost!


oh i hate lost! what the hell is that all about...... was totally LOST after first series


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay, we finally got one here! All the fun chats in Shelled are on OTB!:2thumb:



Bearnandos said:


> Lord of the Rings was good...but Avatar in 3D is fantasic!!! doing a new viv with Avatar in mind. OK...storyline a bit of a chickflick but the graphics..WOW


Yeah, the storyline/moral fable is mega-obvious, but the graphics are definitely wow. And the eye-candy....:mf_dribble:


----------



## mrblue2008

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay, we finally got one here! All the fun chats in Shelled are on OTB!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Yeah, the storyline/moral fable is mega-obvious, but the graphics are definitely wow. And the eye-candy....:mf_dribble:


oh now i really have to see this, what eye candy! come on tell!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Oh, we've really started something here fellow Shelleds


----------



## mrblue2008

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Oh, we've really started something here fellow Shelleds


well it was about time, the shelled have one & the snakes so its only fair the amphs should have one! 

oh look at the time, spend half my night sat at this computer!


----------



## mrblue2008

anyone on here been to Hamm? i would love to go but i dont drive & dont no anyone else who wants 2go & i aint going on my own.

whats it like is it worth going for Amphibians?


----------



## fatlad69

I have not been either. I would love to go but just know I would spend a fortune.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I haven't seen much referrence to amphibians in the write-ups, just lots about snake and lizard morphs (yawn).


----------



## ipreferaflan

I probably should see Avatar.
I don't like all these CGI-based films though! Unless you're pixar!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and Hammwise I'd love to go! Cannae afford it


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I probably should see Avatar.
> I don't like all these CGI-based films though! Unless you're pixar!


I don't like the crap ones, but this was real quality- I didn't even see it in 3D, and I was entranced.


----------



## Bearnandos

Really miffed about Hamm - my doc already made me cancel my S'pore and HK holiday for next week.......so as a consolation my husband was gonna drive me to Hamm in our MPV to cheer me up.....but last week they had to pospone my 2nd Chemo therapy so as it stand now...I am not allowed to go to Hamm as my white blood cell count would be dangerously low during that time :devil:
Think not going to Hamm annoys me more then not going to S'pore!
Had a list of all the pdfs and geckos I wanted to get :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't like the crap ones, but this was real quality- I didn't even see it in 3D, and I was entranced.


I've definitely head a lot of good stuff about it.
Will buy it on dvd though. I have too many dvds in my room.
They take up frog space.


----------



## Bearnandos

NoOoOOoOo you gotta watch it in 3D....totally different experience...and yes if you get the dvd it will take up valuable frog space....:whip::whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Bearnandos said:


> Really miffed about Hamm - my doc already made me cancel my S'pore and HK holiday for next week.......so as a consolation my husband was gonna drive me to Hamm in our MPV to cheer me up.....but last week they had to pospone my 2nd Chemo therapy so as it stand now...I am not allowed to go to Hamm as my white blood cell count would be dangerously low during that time :devil:
> Think not going to Hamm annoys me more then not going to S'pore!
> Had a list of all the pdfs and geckos I wanted to get :bash:


That sucks! How long is the course of chemo scheduled for?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> NoOoOOoOo you gotta watch it in 3D....totally different experience...and yes if you get the dvd it will take up valuable frog space....:whip::whip:


but 3d looks so... BAD!


----------



## Bearnandos

Hey Ron, my Chemo treatment is for 20 weeks followed by 1 month radio therapy..due to the speed of growth of my cancer....only good thing about it is that as my mother in law came over to look after the kids...its given me plenty of time to play with my frogs lol.
Um Ipreferflan...I thought 3D was gonna suck..thought it was the coloured classic coloured glasses and screen. Its not - its like the 4D movies you get in Disneyworld real 3D stuff...not just offset images.


----------



## fatlad69

I suppose you have to be careful with your animals whilst your neutropaenic. Good job you had all those kids.:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Hey Ron, my Chemo treatment is for 20 weeks followed by 1 month radio therapy..due to the speed of growth of my cancer....only good thing about it is that as my mother in law came over to look after the kids...its given me plenty of time to play with my frogs lol.
> Um Ipreferflan...I thought 3D was gonna suck..thought it was the coloured classic coloured glasses and screen. Its not - its like the 4D movies you get in Disneyworld real 3D stuff...not just offset images.


Oh that sounds alright. I'll definitely have to watch this film.
I don't believe anyone when they say it's better than Inglourious Basterds though!
Good luck with your chemo treatment!


----------



## Bearnandos

Will be getting the DVD of Inglourious Basterds soon - like Quentin Tarantino.....but do not think for eye candy it can match Avatar :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Will be getting the DVD of Inglourious Basterds soon - like Quentin Tarantino.....but do not think for eye candy it can match Avatar :whistling2:


But for dialogue - he is unmatched. One of his best.


----------



## Bearnandos

Dialogue polly will be alot better...as I did not pay attention to the dialogue in Avatar...I was too busy OoOoOooOing, Ahhhhhhhhing, wooooOooing and pretending I could fly................:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Bearnandos said:


> Will be getting the DVD of Inglourious Basterds soon - like Quentin Tarantino.....*but do not think for eye candy it can match Avatar* :whistling2:


You *know*!:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

OK - Night guys...gotta go mist my vivs.....should really plumb in my misters....but it takes up space where a viv could go......
Thanks for keeping me company


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep- I've got to be up early for work- and my 'little cherubs' latest dramas...

Nitey nite


----------



## ipreferaflan

Goodnight guyssssssss.


----------



## andaroo

I have been working on my retf tank tonight hope to have it finished soon!

Avatar is amazing! I've seen it twice and i really want to see it again, you have to see it in 3D for the full effect! I saw it in IMAX 3D the first time (imax is a huge 8 story high cinema screen with amazing picture and sound) it really was like you were in the film!


----------



## manda88

Good morning everyone!! I'm wearing the best socks ever today.




Fact.


----------



## Pipkin28

Mornin' all!!

I'm in work, on my second cup of coffee and not doing much work and hoping the boss doesn't catch me!!!

I'm another one who hasn't seen Avatar!! Yes, really! However, I went to see Edge of Darkness last week and really enjoyed it - well, it has my fave man of all time, Ray Winstone, in it!!!!




....wish I had great socks!!!


----------



## Frase

j0000 copycat peoplez!!!!

Shelled have TM mark on the off topic bantering!!!! You'll have to change this to off topic chat!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Good morning everyone!! I'm wearing the best socks ever today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact.


What socks?!

I have a job interview today at 10 past 3!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> What socks?!
> 
> *I have a job interview today at 10 past 3*!!!


 
Good Luck for this afternoon, keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## jme2049

yeah, tell us more about these socks?
colour?
pattern?
what day they say on them?
i have fridays on.


----------



## manda88

They're so amazing, I can't actually describe them, so I just took a picture of them on my phone and am waiting for it to upload now so your lives can all be improved by my socks.

Well done on the interview flanny boy! Hope all goes well, what's it for?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> They're so amazing, I can't actually describe them, so I just took a picture of them on my phone and am waiting for it to upload now so your lives can all be improved by my socks.
> 
> Well done on the interview flanny boy! Hope all goes well, what's it for?


Yay! Sock pictures!

It's at the spar shop :blush:
I've been unemployed for so long now, I MIGHT FINALLY GET A JOB!
yayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yay! Sock pictures!
> 
> It's at the spar shop :blush:
> I've been unemployed for so long now, I MIGHT FINALLY GET A JOB!
> yayyyyyyyyy!


 
Better than nothing!!! I worked at Sainsburys for a year and a half and wanted to top myself by the end of it, but it paid pretty well considering. Money, wooooo!

Now for the sock *drum roll*










BUNNIEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!

I strongly suggest everyone now posts a picture of the socks they are wearing today.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm up for that! 
but am not wearing any socks at the moment.
I'm going to put on my best pair!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

LOVE the socks! my little girl would go mad for them! lol. my socks have frogs on today


----------



## manda88

jennlovesfrogs said:


> LOVE the socks! my little girl would go mad for them! lol. my socks have frogs on today


Dotty P's have some socks in with frogs on at the mo, I might have to invest in some! Pretty much all of my socks have something awesome on them, but I don't have frog ones! My goldfish socks bring me bad luck though, I wore them fishing once and I didn't catch anything, so I haven't worn them fishing since!


----------



## ipreferaflan

oh yeah. I forgot...
Noice socks manda


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> oh yeah. I forgot...
> Noice socks manda


Thanks!:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

Hi all! Im still none the bloody wiser about setting up a tank with real plants, but i will try to ask more questions when im sober:whistling2:

I have had eggs for breakfast and have ran around the fields with my dogs this morning, fed the snakes and made a cup of earl grey :2thumb: I am currently rolling a cigarette and waiting for a pet food rep to visit me before i go to work this afty

:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> Hi all! Im still none the bloody wiser about setting up a tank with real plants, but i will try to ask more questions when im sober:whistling2:
> 
> I have had eggs for breakfast and have ran around the fields with my dogs this morning, fed the snakes and made a cup of earl grey :2thumb: I am currently rolling a cigarette and waiting for a pet food rep to visit me before i go to work this afty
> 
> :2thumb:


Ewww Earl Grey... Ewwwwwwww!

Here are my sockzzzzz


----------



## manda88

I saw some darth vader socks in sainsburys the other day, if I were a guy I'd buy them.


----------



## LIZARD

I have run out of "normal" tea  and i dont fancy coffee yet

Nice socks dude


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I saw some darth vader socks in sainsburys the other day, if I were a guy I'd buy them.


<3 DV. Biggest bad-ass ever.



LIZARD said:


> I have run out of "normal" tea  and i dont fancy coffee yet
> 
> Nice socks dude


Thank you.
My parents drink Earl Grey. Bleurgh.


----------



## manda88

These are them


----------



## LIZARD

LOL well im gonna have to have another cup i guess, i have searched the cupboards and no sign of any tetley!!!!

I havent got any socks on yet


----------



## ipreferaflan

WOW. I like them.
I love Star Wars.
Like tons. Too much if anything.


----------



## manda88

They also have Yoda ones, there must be a Sains on IOW? If not, then what kind of Isle is it?!?!?!

By the way, I PM'd you the other day and I haven't had a reply, how rude!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> They also have Yoda ones, there must be a Sains on IOW? If not, then what kind of Isle is it?!?!?!
> 
> By the way, I PM'd you the other day and I haven't had a reply, how rude!!


We do have a sainsburys. Just the one.
I just checked my inbox! Sorry! I missed that one.
WILL REPLY NOW!


----------



## jme2049

lol socks. Anyone remember totes socks with the grips on the bottom so you wouldnt fall over out the kitchen? the were the business!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

yep! my little girl has some like that, they have 3d bunnies on them  she still falls over though! lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> lol socks. Anyone remember totes socks with the grips on the bottom so you wouldnt fall over out the kitchen? the were the business!


Where's the fun in that? I always slide in my kitchen. I love it.


----------



## LIZARD

BLIMEY it sure is a chilley old day!!! How hard is it to make and light a fire!!! Im not having much luck with it today so im still cold! brrrrrr


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> BLIMEY it sure is a chilley old day!!! How hard is it to make and light a fire!!! Im not having much luck with it today so im still cold! brrrrrr


I prefer radiators. and flans.
Mainly flans.


----------



## LIZARD

FLANS????? i live in very rural wales so thats how we heat the house :2thumb: i got the bugger stoked up now


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> FLANS????? i live in very rural wales so thats how we heat the house :2thumb: i got the bugger stoked up now


My name is ipreferaflan. I was being hilariously clever.
I wish I had a proper fire. That sounds cool.


----------



## LIZARD

O LMFAO hehe sorry me is a lil bit slow today lol!!! :no1:im not into flans i preferquiche 

Its ace the only bugger is in the living room where 2 of my fish tanks are the evaporation from them is quite a lot, and its a bugger to dust the house has to be done everyday!!! but its still lush!


----------



## LIZARD

Just wondered as you do as i think im getting to know you lot a bit better umm what other animals do you keep????


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well they're all in my sig... BUT I'm getting a couple more FBTs tomorrow! Thanks to pipkin28!


----------



## LIZARD

sweet i know i felt like a wally after asking as many peeps have it in their sigs. Does anyone have dogs or cats or anything too


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I have four doggies. No cats though as I be allergic 

I don't have any frog socks, but I do have three pairs of frog pants!!! 

You'll all be pleased to know that I'm fully recovered from my food poisioning/random bout of sickness :2thumb:

Does any one else go into the supermarket & come out with loads of healthy stuff for your various pets - whilst the only thing you've bought for yourself is hobnobs & a pack of ****??


----------



## LIZARD

LOL cool 4 dogs ace  we have 3 at the moment, no kiddy winkles and 2 acres of ground so id say deffo another dane in the near future.

Pants sound cool :2thumb:

Well i own a fruit and veg/ pet supplies store so always loads of healthy things for them but im a reg in the offy getting me **** n beers :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm allergic to all fur! But I have a cat and I love him.
I kiss him all the time and it makes my lips sting.
hahaha
Here he is:


----------



## LIZARD

HES a lush kitty indeed:2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm allergic to all fur! But I have a cat and I love him.
> I kiss him all the time and it makes my lips sting.
> hahaha
> Here he is:
> image


I had a Bombay black Burmese that was my best friend he used to follow me everywhere. Unfortunately he died early last year and I was gutted. My wife could see how upset I was so bought me a Bassett hound for my 40th and she is beautifull. Her name is Rosie and is as stuborn as they come but I love her!:flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

My kitties until i moved here were 2 maine *****, a bengal, a siamese and 3 moggs. The reason they dont live with me now is that they were indoor kitties and i have 2 acres here its dog proof but not cat proof, and the road outside even though not a mian road people go down it like idiots. My mum n dad have my mainecoons, bengal and siamese with their ragdoll all live inside, and a mate of mine about 4 mile away has my moggies. I still have visiting rights and buy all their food  but i know they are so safe where they are!!! I do actually have a kitty here though, she turned up about 6 months ago, a stray from a farm i thought, but no one knows where she came from. Shes a tabby cat loves me and i love her, not keen on other peeps. I called her clee i will get pics, she never comes in the house even when its snowing she sleeps in the insulated garage bless her


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I kiss him all the time and it makes my lips sting.


 
PMSL that made me laugh for a very long time, which is good cos I just watched The Time Traveller's Wife and I cried like a little girl!

Am I really the only person to ask how the interview went???


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> PMSL that made me laugh for a very long time, which is good cos I just watched The Time Traveller's Wife and I cried like a little girl!
> 
> Am I really the only person to ask how the interview went???


I love him too much, I can't resist!
INTERVIEW! Good old pipkin (via text) asked me too!
It went quite well, but I think a few people applied so I don't know if I've got it...
Nowh.
I'll just wait and see. It's only a walk up the road so it'd be a perfect job.

Only time will tell.

I WANT TO WATCH THE TIME TRAVELLER'S WIFE!


----------



## andaroo

god im so annoyed right now:bash: i need to vent! who's listening!?


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> god im so annoyed right now:bash: i need to vent! who's listening!?


I AM!
Hit me.


----------



## andaroo

its this bloody tank its driving me mad! I have barely started on it! Getting stuff for it has just been such an annoying process! It'll take me a good 5 mins to type it all up so stay tuned lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha what's going in it?


----------



## andaroo

I realised it was too much to type up lol but basically..

i've done loads of orders from different places and practically every order has had something wrong with it that i've had to email and complain about!


----------



## andaroo

Here's a funny example...

u know that cheese plant i said i ordered?

I get it today and its 1 single 5cm stem with a tiny leaf on the top :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahahaha that's funny.
Plant it! It'll grow!
Better too small than too big!

(I just got two FBTs, I'm well chuffed)


----------



## Bearnandos

Sry...don't know how to do those box caption things you guys do to quote other ppl...but anyway to andaroo 5cm cheese plant ...:lol2::lol2::lol2:
I got a real good vivid imagination :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Your local b&q might have some good plants. Supermarkets are great too!
Much better than buying online. You can see what you're getting!


----------



## andaroo

I'm also annoyed by the fact that 2 of the 3 frogs aren't active and none of them are eating. 1 of the females I haven't seen awake since the day I bought her 2 weeks ago! If these die on me after all the money i've spent on this tank... arghhh


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ah man. I'm sure they won't!


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Your local b&q might have some good plants. Supermarkets are great too!
> Much better than buying online. You can see what you're getting!


I've been to all the supermarkets and got some nice ones. I have 12 plants now! I saw some large cheeseplants in homebase the other day and i didn't like the look of them, i prefer the fake leaves lol i'd have to prune it all so it was just 1 stem with a big leaf in the tank.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I love him too much, I can't resist!
> INTERVIEW! Good old pipkin (via text) asked me too!
> It went quite well, but I think a few people applied so I don't know if I've got it...
> Nowh.
> I'll just wait and see. It's only a walk up the road so it'd be a perfect job.
> 
> Only time will tell.
> 
> I WANT TO WATCH THE TIME TRAVELLER'S WIFE!


I really enjoyed it, if a film doesn't make me cry then it's not worth watching, then again EVERY film makes me cry, even if it's really happy!! I need to read the book now.

Andaroo, I'm sure the frogs will come round eventually, and I'm sure you're doing everything right to make them as least stressed as possible, you know your stuff when it comes to red eyes from what I've seen on here!! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I've been to all the supermarkets and got some nice ones. I have 12 plants now! I saw some large cheeseplants in homebase the other day and i didn't like the look of them, i prefer the fake leaves lol i'd have to prune it all so it was just 1 stem with a big leaf in the tank.


yeah, they get mahoosive. I want one in my bedroom!



manda88 said:


> I really enjoyed it, if a film doesn't make me cry then it's not worth watching, then again EVERY film makes me cry, even if it's really happy!! I need to read the book now.
> 
> Andaroo, I'm sure the frogs will come round eventually, and I'm sure you're doing everything right to make them as least stressed as possible, you know your stuff when it comes to red eyes from what I've seen on here!! :2thumb:


A few films make me cry and I'm a MAN!
Eternal Sunshine sets me off.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> A few films make me cry and I'm a MAN!
> Eternal Sunshine sets me off.


I've never seen it, but I have seen My Sister's Keeper and that also made me boo my eyes out! I think you're the only guy I know that actually admits to crying at films, my boyfriend just sits there and shows no emotion while I've got tears streaming down my face!!
Matt, if you read this, you know it's true!!!


----------



## mrblue2008

manda88 said:


> I've never seen it, but I have seen My Sister's Keeper and that also made me boo my eyes out! I think you're the only guy I know that actually admits to crying at films, my boyfriend just sits there and shows no emotion while I've got tears streaming down my face!!
> Matt, if you read this, you know it's true!!!


am a guy & i cry at films, not them all but really good ones, first time i watched the green mile i cried! brilliant film. not seen sister keeper but i no i would cry at that one, its 2 close to home!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I've never seen it, but I have seen My Sister's Keeper and that also made me boo my eyes out! I think you're the only guy I know that actually admits to crying at films, my boyfriend just sits there and shows no emotion while I've got tears streaming down my face!!
> Matt, if you read this, you know it's true!!!


Psht. I'm a pansy, what can I say?
I haven't seen that one either. Huff.
Shawshank Redemption used to make me cry, but I've seen it too many times now.
I think there's quite a few, but I can't think which!


----------



## ipreferaflan

mrblue2008 said:


> am a guy & i cry at films, not them all but really good ones, first time i watched the green mile i cried! brilliant film. not seen sister keeper but i no i would cry at that one, its 2 close to home!


I didn't cry at that one! Go me!


----------



## mrblue2008

ipreferaflan said:


> I didn't cry at that one! Go me!


always been a bit soft!


----------



## jme2049

how do you do the quote box things? im useless with forums an computers?:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> how do you do the quote box things? im useless with forums an computers?:blush:


haha no probs. Hit the quote button in the bottom right corner of the post.


----------



## mrblue2008

jme2049 said:


> how do you do the quote box things? im useless with forums an computers?:blush:


lol all you need to do is click on quote at the right side & it will come up you just right in what you wanna say, it took me a while 2, am crap with machines!


----------



## manda88

I think I would find it hard to find a film I haven't cried at, to be honest! Shawshank Redemption I've only seen once and I can't remember any of it apart from the escaping through the wall. Green Mile is brilliant, it's all about Mr Jingles!


----------



## mrblue2008

manda88 said:


> I think I would find it hard to find a film I haven't cried at, to be honest! Shawshank Redemption I've only seen once and I can't remember any of it apart from the escaping through the wall. Green Mile is brilliant, it's all about Mr Jingles!


yeah good old mr jingles! he lives in a mouse circus u no!!!!


----------



## jme2049

NEW TOPIC!: whats your favourite band/musician?
Im saying RHCP, John Frusciante and kings of leon.:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> NEW TOPIC!: whats your favourite band/musician?
> Im saying RHCP, John Frusciante and kings of leon.:whistling2:


My ultimate favourites are Maximo Park and Muse, anything that's rock/alternative really, I hate dance music and club music, apart from that Riverside song, I can't get enough of it! It's really hard to dance and drive at the same time though, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm screamo through and through.
Glassjaw are incredible.
I saw muse at the IOW festival, and Maximo Park.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm screamo through and through.
> Glassjaw are incredible.
> I saw muse at the IOW festival, and Maximo Park.


I hate you!! I saw Muse in 2004, they were fooking wicked, and I saw Maximo Park in May last year and got some AWESOME photos if I do say so myself. Twas bloody brilliant!
I'm afraid to say screamo makes me laugh, but I can imagine it's a lot of fun to scream along to!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I hate you!! I saw Muse in 2004, they were fooking wicked, and I saw Maximo Park in May last year and got some AWESOME photos if I do say so myself. Twas bloody brilliant!
> I'm afraid to say screamo makes me laugh, but I can imagine it's a lot of fun to scream along to!!


haha yeah. It's an acquired taste. It used to make me laugh, I used to think 'what the hell do they think they're doing?' but now I LOVE IT.
I don't like the real cheesy metal though. Metallica make me lol.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha yeah. It's an acquired taste. It used to make me laugh, I used to think 'what the hell do they think they're doing?' but now I LOVE IT.
> I don't like the real cheesy metal though. Metallica make me lol.


I've never actually listened to Metallica so I can't possibly comment! Slipknot on the other hand, I actually quite enjoy a couple of their songs, and I like to watch their videos for the pure hilarity of their masks.


----------



## jme2049

i should of guessed you would say muse manda. looking at youur signature its kinda obvious. i would love to see them live they alway get voted best live band at awards n stuff, as for that riverside song i was on holiday in bulgaria in sept. last year an it was everywhere. it was alright then but now its just painfull:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I've never actually listened to Metallica so I can't possibly comment! Slipknot on the other hand, I actually quite enjoy a couple of their songs, and I like to watch their videos for the pure hilarity of their masks.


Slipknot are alright. They're a bit too weird for me. Bit shouty instead of scream haha. The masks scare me.



jme2049 said:


> i should of guessed you would say muse manda. looking at youur signature its kinda obvious. i would love to see them live they alway get voted best live band at awards n stuff, as for that riverside song i was on holiday in bulgaria in sept. last year an it was everywhere. it was alright then but now its just painfull:lol2:


Watching muse live is just like popping the CD on REALLY LOUD (please don't hurt me Amanda).


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Slipknot are alright. They're a bit too weird for me. Bit shouty instead of scream haha. The masks scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> Watching muse live is just like popping the CD on REALLY LOUD (please don't hurt me Amanda).


 
*REALLY HUGE GASP* NoOOoooOOoOOoOoOoOooo! They are UH-mazing, I could watch him play that Manson guitar all day, he gives me goosebumps!! It makes him highly attractive, considering he's the ugliest guy ever.
He stole one of Slipknots masks once I think, I might be wrong.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I've only ever cried at three films in my life - all of them Disney Cartoons - Dumbo, The Lion King & The Fox & the Hound (that one was _bad_, I've never watched it since it traumatised me so much) :blush:

I like a lot of bands - mostly based around the gothic/rockish type area.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> *REALLY HUGE GASP* NoOOoooOOoOOoOoOoOooo! They are UH-mazing, I could watch him play that Manson guitar all day, he gives me goosebumps!! It makes him highly attractive, considering he's the ugliest guy ever.
> He stole one of Slipknots masks once I think, I might be wrong.


His guitar IS extremely attractive. I must admit.
I play one of these bog standard SGs:










Huff.


----------



## ipreferaflan

THE PURSUIT OF HAPPYNESS!
and... Lost in translation. They both make me cry.


----------



## manda88

I have one of these, which I think is in this colour










I haven't seen it for such a long time I don't actually remember what shade of blue it is, but I do remember sticking monkey stickers on it for some reason. I am absolutely rubbish at playing it!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I have one of these, which I think is in this colour
> 
> image
> 
> I haven't seen it for such a long time I don't actually remember what shade of blue it is, but I do remember sticking monkey stickers on it for some reason. I am absolutely rubbish at playing it!


hahahaha. How long have you been playing?
Eight years baaaaaybehhh.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahaha. How long have you been playing?
> Eight years baaaaaybehhh.


I wouldn't say 'playing' is the right word....'attempting to teach myself' would be more appropriate, I decided I wanted a guitar when I was about 14 or 15 I reckon, and I bought a load of tab books and printed loads of songs off the internet to teach myself, I can't play anything complicated at all and can't remember how to play anything except the bass line to Hysteria!!! I even bought my own amp and wah-wah pedal, I was hardcore.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I wouldn't say 'playing' is the right word....'attempting to teach myself' would be more appropriate, I decided I wanted a guitar when I was about 14 or 15 I reckon, and I bought a load of tab books and printed loads of songs off the internet to teach myself, I can't play anything complicated at all and can't remember how to play anything except the bass line to Hysteria!!! I even bought my own amp and wah-wah pedal, I was hardcore.


Hey, the bassline to Hysteria is freaking hard (or it sounds it anyway).
I taught myself all my instruments 
but I'm trying to sell my drum kit for more space, cos it takes up a HELL of a lot of potential frog-room.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh, and this morning; I decided I want some piranha.


----------



## manda88

Too right, you could fit at least two more vivs in the space the drums take up!! They sell piranha's in the Maidenhead Aquatics down the road from me. I think you should just get a tank and fill it with puffer fish, just don't stick your finger in there with them cos they bite!! Matt learnt that the hard way, pulled his finger back in surprise and said puffer went flying and landed on the floor in the middle of the shop, thank GOD none of the workers saw!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Too right, you could fit at least two more vivs in the space the drums take up!! They sell piranha's in the Maidenhead Aquatics down the road from me. I think you should just get a tank and fill it with puffer fish, just don't stick your finger in there with them cos they bite!! Matt learnt that the hard way, pulled his finger back in surprise and said puffer went flying and landed on the floor in the middle of the shop, thank GOD none of the workers saw!


Exactly my thinking. But my girlfriend has (understandably) put a ban on my animal purchasing. I see where she's coming from, I want EVERYTHING. Plus, with me not having a job... psht. Damn sensible woman.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Exactly my thinking. But my girlfriend has (understandably) put a ban on my animal purchasing. I see where she's coming from, I want EVERYTHING. Plus, with me not having a job... psht. Damn sensible woman.


Just think of it this way, as soon as you get a job, you can buy everything and anything! Yay!! That's how I see it, pretty much the second we move into our new place we're going to buy more frogs, it has to be done.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Just think of it this way, as soon as you get a job, you can buy everything and anything! Yay!! That's how I see it, pretty much the second we move into our new place we're going to buy more frogs, it has to be done.


I know! I need a job RIGHT now.
I'll conduct a plan, which will result in her LOVING frogs and piranha fish, and she'll be like 'Oh Harvey, please can we get another frog and some piranha fish!?'

and I'll have the last laugh.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I know! I need a job RIGHT now.
> I'll conduct a plan, which will result in her LOVING frogs and piranha fish, and she'll be like 'Oh Harvey, please can we get another frog and some piranha fish!?'
> 
> and I'll have the last laugh.


Hypnotism!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Hypnotism!!


It's a possibility.
But what if she uses it on me?! AND MAKES ME HATE FROGS!? :gasp:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's a possibility.
> But what if she uses it on me?! AND MAKES ME HATE FROGS!? :gasp:


Unimaginable. That would be really horrible, actually, I'd cry and force myself to love them again. But then again, how can anyone hate frogs?! I just take one look at their little faces and start talking to them in my cooey voice like I'm talking to a tiny baby. I LOVE them! And they love me! I take far too many pictures of them though, they do something cute every day. 196 pictures of them on facebook and counting!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Unimaginable. That would be really horrible, actually, I'd cry and force myself to love them again. But then again, how can anyone hate frogs?! I just take one look at their little faces and start talking to them in my cooey voice like I'm talking to a tiny baby. I LOVE them! And they love me! I take far too many pictures of them though, they do something cute every day. 196 pictures of them on facebook and counting!!


Its true, the fros get more attention than me


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Piranha are pretty boring btw.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its true, the fros get more attention than me


LIES! It's your fault for buying them for me!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its true, the fros get more attention than me


hahaha nawh. I'm sure it works both ways!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Piranha are pretty boring btw.


I heard the redbellies are. The rhoms or something are supposed to be more feisty?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha nawh. I'm sure it works both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the redbellies are. The rhoms or something are supposed to be more feisty?


Tiger Oscars FTW. Better looking and great characters.


----------



## LIZARD

Has everybody got the friday feeling?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tiger Oscars FTW. Better looking and great characters.


They do look cool actually.
But they're not *piranha*!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> They do look cool actually.
> But they're not *piranha*!!!


Come on. COME ON.


----------



## LIZARD

I have 3 oscar, 3 of them are tiger oscars


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> I have 3 oscar, 3 of them are tiger oscars


:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Do they thrash about and strike fear into the hearts of all that see them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Do they thrash about and strike fear into the hearts of all that see them?


They can yeah. More active than Piranha. Check out some youtube vids.


----------



## ipreferaflan

YouTube - LIOW VIDEO -- TIGER OSCAR FISH EATING FROGS

:gasp:


----------



## LIZARD

Nope mine are very well behaved and im growing them on slow so no mice or crap that the yanks feed them. They are lush. They are called squid, seb and pob :2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

Pshhhhh those fish are big boy toys.........fish you can really go OoooOoOoOoooo and Ahhhhhhhhhhh Tropical = freshwater stingrays......
Marine = Sea Dragons.
Yes Piranha do look mean - but they are pretty ugly...not ugly to the point of being cute....just plain ugly.....:whistling2:
Oscars a lil better looking - but oh boy are they messy!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love Oscars, Dad used to have some.


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> Nope mine are very well behaved and im growing them on slow so no mice or crap that the yanks feed them. They are lush. They are called squid, seb and pob :2thumb:


Nawh. I wanna watch them thrash! RAR!



Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhhh those fish are big boy toys.........fish you can really go OoooOoOoOoooo and Ahhhhhhhhhhh Tropical = freshwater stingrays......
> Marine = Sea Dragons.
> Yes Piranha do look mean - but they are pretty ugly...not ugly to the point of being cute....just plain ugly.....:whistling2:
> Oscars a lil better looking - but oh boy are they messy!!!!


Sea Dragons are awesome!
Freshwater stingrays look a little large....

Piranha look frigging cool. Messy animals are good.
Next!


----------



## LIZARD

My malawis are more messy than the oscars and so is the birchir, hes a git hehe

Ive always wanted oscars so after plenty of research got some last year and they are lush. Yea they are kinda ugly, but i love cichlids


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't think they look ugly.
I think they look mean. Like bowser or a rancor.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cichlids aswell?


----------



## LIZARD

I love cichlids:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

So its prolly true...they say that many herp keepers stem from fish keeping :2thumb:
Did once consider keeping Piranha when I was breeding fish...for culling purposes.....but then thought...who gonna clean the aquarium....NOT ME!
Then once did think about keeping albino oscars as they are pretty cute when small and are known for their personality......nice contrast against my 360L fully planted tank that took me 18 months to create....did the whole 9 miles...CO2 unit, riccia, java moss with fishing line - red water lillies...so on..was told that Oscars would rip it up within a week....so decided on a Fly River Turtle...........................should of got the oscars...would have had 6 more days to admire my work


----------



## LIZARD

Na not me i have been keeping reps for 21 years  my dad always had fish, i have started to keep fish again from a break as we had to move, in the last 14 months


----------



## ipreferaflan

I started by getting some stick insects, then a common smooth newt that my mate disturbed from hibernation.
The only fish I've kept are goldfish haha.


----------



## LIZARD

i do like fishes they are cool, but was thinking in the future would love a marine tank and would finally be able to afford it, but i could use the room for fiji iguanas which take preference


----------



## Bearnandos

Yeah marine tanks are very expensive...salt, lights, electricity bills,RO water....but when done well they do look wonderful.........but nowadays I just drool over my huge marine tank and hope that my husband will let me convert it into a viv lol.


----------



## LIZARD

cool figian igs are around 2k each so a marine tank and set up would be cool and maybe cheaper but i have to go for the Igs


----------



## Bearnandos

Hmmmmm my marine reef costs in the region of 12k to set up......highest cost was the liverock and corals........so your igs would have been way cheaper :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't think I've ever seen so much money :J


----------



## LIZARD

the thing is with tanks and fishes you can only "bond" so much and would indeed love to work with figis as they are not only endangered, well not so much these days but also they have been my dream. Like i said i do like fish, but they are fish, and it stops there


----------



## Bearnandos

LOL.....that why I decided to try herps much more gentle on the pocket....my eyes were wondering off to sea dragons as I had successfully bred seahorses for a few years...really tough in those day! Now I have to say...herps are my fav pets


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fijian Iguanas are beautiful, I'd die for one!


----------



## Bearnandos

Tell you what guys...if I win the euro lottery jackpot today - I PROMISE to buy you both a pair ..... viv in all :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

Yea

and deffo my OH has now qualified so been waiting a long time to get these dudes and im looking at a trio so i think the viv skills i will learn on here wil help me out too. Hes bought a new car today!!! which is cool i spose cars are his thingy and reps are mine


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Then I can get started on my walk in Green Basilisk enclosure complete with 6ft tall waterfall and pond!


----------



## Bearnandos

I want to do a huge glass enclosure in the centre of my home - Uber high waterfall into tropical pond.........lots of tropical fruit plants....like my lychees which are hating this weather at the mo.........first things first...win lottery lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ditto......


----------



## ipreferaflan

I would have loads of crocs and gaters.


----------



## Bearnandos

Again I will pose the question....who gonna clean up???? those reps have 'DON'T MESS WITH ME' teeth :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Again I will pose the question....who gonna clean up???? those reps have 'DON'T MESS WITH ME' teeth :bash:


My butler. Geoffrey.
I like 'don't mess with me' teeth.


----------



## Bearnandos

I would name my butler George......thats my default name......nice and simple in a geeky way


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> I would name my butler George......thats my default name......nice and simple in a geeky way


that's my brother's name :whip:


----------



## Bearnandos

George.....was my first reedfrog...and every other frog I didn't really name...Liz....my female default name....Think I've been watching too much greys anatomy!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Random thread, i'd like a massive display tank bernandos ur marine tank must be a massive feature in ur room, I had marines there so much hassle it's like throwing £50 notes away so give up with it.


----------



## Bearnandos

Yeah have to throw some more money soon - my 3 halide bulbs need changing as too my 8 T5's......and then my 4 powerheads packed up last month.......would have sorted them out asap....but not allowed to touch the water at the mo...........hmmmmmm could buy another few pairs of E. mysteriosus....oh well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> Yeah have to throw some more money soon - my 3 halide bulbs need changing as too my 8 T5's......and then my 4 powerheads packed up last month.......would have sorted them out asap....but not allowed to touch the water at the mo...........hmmmmmm could buy another few pairs of E. mysteriosus....oh well.


I can't believe you got those, had my eye on them for so long!


----------



## ipreferaflan

They are f*cking gorgeous.


----------



## Bearnandos

When you get the chance go get em......they are my favourite of all my pets!!!!! sadly even my family dogs........they all shiny and greedy...really bold after a few weeks


----------



## ipreferaflan

Dart frogs all have the coolest names.
Terribilis, mysteriosus, galactanotus.


----------



## Bearnandos

Yeah - but they are sooooo difficult to pronounce.......let alone spell....bit like a tongue twister........especially if english isn't ya 1st lan :whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ohhhh. What's your first language?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im
guessing Chinese.


----------



## Bearnandos

Well when I was growing up....it was several of Chinese dialects...as Singapore was pretty multicultural.........but since commin to UK - have used mainly english...only seems sense..but still can't get my hold on the latin......torture on my tongue it is!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Well when I was growing up....it was several of Chinese dialects...as Singapore was pretty multicultural.........but since commin to UK - have used mainly english...only seems sense..but still can't get my hold on the latin......torture on my tongue it is!!!


haha! I always wondered about people who speak two languages. When you think about something do you think about it in chinese or english?


----------



## Bearnandos

Hmmmmm think as I have been here for 17 years now.....if you spoke to me in english my brain just switches to english........now I did 5 years of French and 3 years of german...dont ask me why.........if you spoke to me in those lang I would have to stop and translate in my brain in English in UK - but if you spoke to me in french or german in S'pore - I would prolly translate in a chinese dialect....hmmm strange that lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's so confusing. hahaha.
I wish I could speak another language.
I think it'd have to be French.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So why is everyone in at 9 30 on a Friday?


----------



## Bearnandos

Just got back from hospital this afternoon - been told again just to sit and rest......yay.....so I am here on Docs orders :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Same! :2thumb:


----------



## mrblue2008

Morgan Freeman said:


> So why is everyone in at 9 30 on a Friday?


because i have that many animals to look after i dont have the time to go out & enjoy a drink with friends! not that am complaning but its true! animals are a full time hobby.

anyway next topic what animals have poeple got????


----------



## Bearnandos

Ppshhh anyway - I lost most of my hair the other week after 8 years of growing it arrrggggg so did a mohawk...like Avatar.....sshhhhhh.......then completely shaved it like uncle fester.......which is fine as everyone kinda moves outta my way.....family says its kinda sexy in a biker chick way...all I know thats its BLOODY COLD!!!!!! way too cold to go outside unless I have too.....:bash:


----------



## Bearnandos

Furry ones ?? or any1s??


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im in coz my missus is heavily pregnant my main pet is a olde tyme bully got lizards too tho


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> Ppshhh anyway - I lost most of my hair the other week after 8 years of growing it arrrggggg so did a mohawk...like Avatar.....sshhhhhh.......then completely shaved it like uncle fester.......which is fine as everyone kinda moves outta my way.....family says its kinda sexy in a biker chick way...all I know thats its BLOODY COLD!!!!!! way too cold to go outside unless I have too.....:bash:



How come? Sorry if you've said before.


----------



## mrblue2008

Bearnandos said:


> Furry ones ?? or any1s??


any animals, i have:

2 beagles 
1 ragdoll cat
1 african grey parrot
6 fire bellied toads
3 horned frogs which includes the ones i am getting from pollywog


----------



## jaykickboxer

I see the posts that say why already


----------



## Bearnandos

Yeah...I have not managed to work out how to do that yet...place ya pets below my flirting cartoon......not good on comp.....bit of techno phob......
At the moment :
Dogs - Bischon frise, Shih tzu 
Geckos - Electric Blues, Crested
Turtles - Fly river
Marine Fish - Blue throat triggers, yellow tang, clowns, royal gamma, yasha gobies, high fin goby, scooter blenny, copperband, PJ.......
Tropical fish are used mainly as CUC nowadays and feeders - Bettas, various Danios........
Tortoise - Hermann
Rest are frogs.......


----------



## mrblue2008

Bearnandos said:


> Yeah...I have not managed to work out how to do that yet...place ya pets below my flirting cartoon......not good on comp.....bit of techno phob......
> At the moment :
> Dogs - Bischon frise, Shih tzu
> Geckos - Electric Blues, Crested
> Turtles - Fly river
> Marine Fish - Blue throat triggers, yellow tang, clowns, royal gamma, yasha gobies, high fin goby, scooter blenny, copperband, PJ.......
> Tropical fish are used mainly as CUC nowadays and feeders - Bettas, various Danios........
> Tortoise - Hermann
> Rest are frogs.......


oh am glad am not one of your tropical fish! :gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

PPshhhhh my turtles have not touched them!!!! I asked a few turtle keepers for suggestions as I thought my turtles has a really boring diet....Ooooo chuck in fish...turtles cannot resist plump health small fish - 4 months on - my fish are ready to breed...but still non eaten!
Think they would die happy.....they have yummy diet...garlic, aloe and spiralina brine, cyclopeze, bloodworm, krill, mysis, chopped mussles all soaked in amino acid before feeding........yet still they are not tasty :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm in 'cos it's the Friday before payday. Grr. Get paid Monday though- YAY! I have a cat and parrots as well as my phibs/reps- they can all be demanding when they want to- but nowhere near as demanding as a marine tank! I'm fascinated by them, but a good one is really a full-time job in itself. Judging by your vivs, Bearnandos, I'd bet yours is a work of art!:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

Use to be!!!!! till that teddy bear crab started plucking all my Zoas to decorate his shell.....then he decided.....OoOoOoo lookie lookie lil anenome.....lemme stick a few on my claws......all the while ducking and hiding in the 400kg liverock........then he grew big fast.......OoOooO now I look so colourful and manly......gotta eat some MAN food..so started eating my Emperor Cardinals.......and at @£36 he ate like a king....my hubby still refused to help me strip down tank - cannot do it myself......the tank is around 3ft deep and 4ft height...so would kinda drown lol.
So was forced to start selling most of my corals to stop him from hios killing spree as some of these corals were on the cites and considered endangered.
So will be again one day......fingers crossed after spring


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm in because almost all of my friends are at university. 
Plus I've given up drinking... psht.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm in because almost all of my friends are at university.
> Plus I've given up drinking... psht.


 See you in the pub tomorrow, then?:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> See you in the pub tomorrow, then?:whistling2:


Oh I go to the pub. It's just cranberry juice for me. Haven't had a drink in months.


----------



## Bearnandos

Imma kinda allergic to alcohol - so have not had a proper drink in 24 years!!!! 1 unit - gets me all der and giggly - 2nd Unit..100% OUT COLD!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

This Off Topic' is, I have to say, well-tame in comparison to Shelled; none of us has really got very far off-topic in all! I mean, in Shelled, we've gone through sexuality, jobs, sexuality, jobs- oh, and what we've had for dinner! And lot's of other stuff I can't quite remember at the mo...:whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Give us a few weeks and we will master it...and shelled will be the grasshoppers Mwhahahahahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

sexuality - hetero
job - unemployed
sexuality - hetero
job - unemployed
dinner - pasta

NEXT


----------



## Bearnandos

OoOooo is that a questionaire for all :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Bearnandos said:


> OoOooo is that a questionaire for all :2thumb:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

sexuality - Yes Please
job - Yes Please
sexuality - Mega Yes Please
job - Uber Yes Please
dinner - Hurry up imma hungry......


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> sexuality - Yes Please
> job - Yes Please
> sexuality - Mega Yes Please
> job - Uber Yes Please
> dinner - Hurry up imma hungry......


I lol'd!
haha


----------



## Bearnandos

Imma still waiting for Ron to fill in that compulsory questionaire..........:devil:


----------



## mrblue2008

Bearnandos said:


> Imma still waiting for Ron to fill in that compulsory questionaire..........:devil:


yes ron, your idea! show us how its done...........


----------



## Ron Magpie

A gentleman never tells...:whistling2:


----------



## mrblue2008

Ron Magpie said:


> A gentleman never tells...:whistling2:


yeah thats why i aint put my details on! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Been pretty dull on here today!
Psht. Come on guys and girls!

Who loves books? I do.
I'm reading The Catcher In the Rye at the moooment.
clicheclichecliche.


----------



## Bearnandos

Happy Chinese New Year!!!! and Happy Valentines!!!!
SooOoOooOo as its valentines........and Ron want us to spice things up..though hes the silent secrety type........

My valentine question to you peeps is :
Name who you think the sexiest male and female is and why?
Yes I know you will all be compelled to say your partner for those who are lucky to have one........I know this coz I think my hubs is so HAWT and has a smile that would melt even the coldest ice...blah blah blah......hey hubs now can I have a Knob-tail gecko?? 
SoOoOo the second sexiest male would have to be Paul Gross from Due South....oh so innocent and manly OoOooOoOooo like men in uniform :lol2:
won't put the drool sign coz hubby would kill me....:whistling2:
Female - has to be Cheryl Cole........Luv her accent, she sooo sweet and cries real diamonds......type of women that if hubs had a affair with I would not be too offended.......but still would kick him out and then want to be her best friend :2thumb:
So come on lets hear your view


----------



## Ben W

Well happy valentines too!!!!!

im going to be really boring and still still to the woman i fancied when i was at school and who i have had the pleasure of meeting a few times.

Erin Grey from Buck Rogers, oh those jump suits!!

you young uns on here will have to google her!!!

Not into blokes so cant comment there, but again i did like Edward Woodward in the Equalizer, god rest his soul,


----------



## ipreferaflan

Happy V-day boys and girls.

Obviously my girlfriend :flrt: is the sexiest woman ever to grace the planet with her presence, and if anyone says anything else... YOU'RE WRONG! 

Boy-wise... me. Next.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Happy V-day boys and girls.
> 
> Obviously my girlfriend :flrt: is the sexiest woman ever to grace the planet with her presence, and if anyone says anything else... YOU'RE WRONG!
> 
> Boy-wise... me. Next.


:lol2:

My current crush is the rugby player Gareth Thomas:mf_dribble: But I've always had a thing for good ol' Brad- which could work out well, 'cos my niece has a thing for Angie (who would be my female choice, too!). We've hatched a cunning plan to split them up; niece gets Ange (and the kids!), I get Brad, everybody's happy!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My current crush is the rugby player Gareth Thomas:mf_dribble: But I've always had a thing for good ol' Brad- which could work out well, 'cos my niece has a thing for Angie (who would be my female choice, too!). We've hatched a cunning plan to split them up; niece gets Ange (and the kids!), I get Brad, everybody's happy!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


even with that big grey beard?

I've never been a fan of Ange.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> even with that big grey beard?
> 
> I've never been a fan of Ange.


Nope- he'd def have to shave!


----------



## LIZARD

happy VALENTINES BOYS N GIRLS 

Hope u are all having a lovley day


----------



## manda88

I'd do Jennifer Aniston if I were attracted to girls, but as I'm not I've gotta say I've always had a thing for Harry from Mcfly and Adam Levine from Maroon 5.....mmmm. Obviously my lovely boyfriend is top of my list, especially as he bought me the most gorgeous ring for Valentine's Day!! I LOVE it, and what did I get him? A terrarium! :lol2:
I like books too flanny mcflanflan, I bought Time Travellers Wife and My Sister's Keeper today, and I've just borrowed Confessions of a Working Girl from my sister, nothing like a good read of a prossie's diary!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I'd do Jennifer Aniston if I were attracted to girls, but as I'm not I've gotta say I've always had a thing for Harry from Mcfly and Adam Levine from Maroon 5.....mmmm. Obviously my lovely boyfriend is top of my list, especially as he bought me the most gorgeous ring for Valentine's Day!! I LOVE it, and what did I get him? A terrarium! :lol2:
> I like books too flanny mcflanflan, I bought Time Travellers Wife and My Sister's Keeper today, and I've just borrowed Confessions of a Working Girl from my sister, nothing like a good read of a prossie's diary!


Oooooh! I prefer Jen to Ange.
I'm glad my post didn't get bypassed. Yay!

Confessions of a Working Girl! Is that the one that got made into a tv show with Billie Piper? I like Billie Piper. Spesh in Doctor Who.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Is Adam Levine the singer? Quite cute if I recall rightly.:2thumb:

I'm a book addict, Flanman, I actually get twitchy if I'm the train without something to read (I commute). I don't have a TV, but when I used to be round the ex' house, I quite enjoyed watching it- as long as I had a book handy too!:lol2:

I honestly don't get not liking to read.


----------



## LIZARD

Umm im hetro, and been married for 7yrz this yr, however i smoke and drink mainly guinness in pints (well i dont consider it a drink unless its in a pint lol) and i have a mohawk or various colours depending on what mood im in :2thumb: my husband even though he is a nurse and looks gay is the best thing ever umm women i dunno really


----------



## LIZARD

i have had an ace today even though is working but me bro came over and we went to see the parents coz its me dads 65th birthday  or course i arrived un anounced DRUNK  but it was cool told them all about my frogs & toads n soon be salamander


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooooh! I prefer Jen to Ange.
> I'm glad my post didn't get bypassed. Yay!
> 
> Confessions of a Working Girl! Is that the one that got made into a tv show with Billie Piper? I like Billie Piper. Spesh in Doctor Who.


Nah that's The Intimate Adventures of a London Call Girl, which I also have!! I've got the first book anyway, need to hunt down the second one. The Confessions of a Working Girl is similar but she works in a massage parlour with a bunch of other girls in a sort of typical prostitute way, I prefer the Billie Piper version!! Love the TV programme, too funny.

Ron, you're the only other person who has ever agreed with me that Adam Levine is hot!! He is soooo scrummy! I'd love to smother him in chocolate and dip strawberrys in it and.... I've said enough!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Nah that's The Intimate Adventures of a London Call Girl, which I also have!! I've got the first book anyway, need to hunt down the second one. The Confessions of a Working Girl is similar but she works in a massage parlour with a bunch of other girls in a sort of typical prostitute way, I prefer the Billie Piper version!! Love the TV programme, too funny.
> 
> Ron, you're the only other person who has ever agreed with me that Adam Levine is hot!! He is soooo scrummy! I'd love to smother him in chocolate and dip strawberrys in it and.... *I've said enough!*


Just when it was getting interesting!:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

urrm i drunk now listening to Bowie :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

LIZARD said:


> urrm i drunk now listening to Bowie :blush:


 Kewl! Which album? I like a lot of his stuff but I always end up going back to Hunky Dory and Ziggy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> urrm i drunk now listening to Bowie :blush:


DAVID BOWIE! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Is there life on MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARS?


----------



## Ron Magpie

So what pets other than phibs do people keep on here? In addition to the frogs, I have three turts, a plated lizard, a corn snake, two parrots, two cockatiels and a cat. At last count...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Got Gecko.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

I have lots of pets see my siggy,always room for one more though I reckon:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

I got a dog called alfie hes a cross breed not sure of what though, and 7 goldfish(boring but there pretty big now) Apart from that i have my 2 FBTs corinthian and farquar, and 3 fire salamanders. no names for the sals any suggestions??? 2 males and 1 female


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just got back from the 'mainland' to pick up this guy:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

ah how sweet,where did you get it?was it from debbie?:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> ah how sweet,where did you get it?was it from debbie?:flrt::flrt:


User on here called soph something?


----------



## manda88

Cuuuuuuuuuute! Is it a long awaited pygmy cham??
I only have goldfish, how boring is that! But my mummy has a boxer called Molly and a cat called Chinook, and a goldfish tank full of enormous fish that grow like grass. My boyfriends house is full of animals, there's a chinchilla, 2 goldfish tanks, 2 tropical tanks, a cat, a cockatiel, a parrot, more cockatiels and parrots outside, a corn snake, 2 dagu's, a french lop, and I think that's it. Oh and the frogs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yep thats about everything we have in our house. Our new place will just be filled with amphibians though so it wll feel like home.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep thats about everything we have in our house. Our new place will just be filled with amphibians though so it wll feel like home.


Yay!!! I want the amazon milk babies!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flanface, expect PMs about looking after pygmy chams.


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flanface, expect PMs about looking after pygmy chams.


I second that! What species are they, I want some!


----------



## andaroo

I have a hamster and 2 rabbits, one of which weighs in at 8lbs :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

andaroo said:


> I have a hamster and 2 rabbits, one of which weighs in at 8lbs :lol2:


OMG that's one he'll of a hamster, 'hamzilla'!:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Cuuuuuuuuuute! Is it a long awaited pygmy cham??
> I only have goldfish, how boring is that! But my mummy has a boxer called Molly and a cat called Chinook, and a goldfish tank full of enormous fish that grow like grass. My boyfriends house is full of animals, there's a chinchilla, 2 goldfish tanks, 2 tropical tanks, a cat, a cockatiel, a parrot, more cockatiels and parrots outside, a corn snake, 2 dagu's, a french lop, and I think that's it. Oh and the frogs.


It is indeed the long awaited pygmy chameleon. Male. He needs a name!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Flanface, expect PMs about looking after pygmy chams.


Real easy apparently. Plus they lurrrrrrve them planted vivs. and as you can see, they're super small (he's fully grown) so don't take up much room! Yay!



fatlad69 said:


> I second that! What species are they, I want some!


Rhampholeon brevicaudatus.
Bearded pygmy chameleon/bearded leaf chameleon!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

call him George or Kevin :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> call him George or Kevin :flrt:


My brother's name is George. So that's a no.
Kevin isn't abnormal enough. I like weird names. haha
I think I'll ask my girlfriend what to call him. She's awesome at names!


----------



## Bearnandos

How many Pygmy Chams did ya get??? Funny as most articles indicate that they are mainly terrestrial.......all of mine just love climbing - females love hiding amoung the Fictus and the males just like hanging on the bark background........
What does really help - is if you gut load your crickets with some baby porridge and a tiny bit of calcium......a tad of water...crickets love it and my females are all nice and plump


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> How many Pygmy Chams did ya get??? Funny as most articles indicate that they are mainly terrestrial.......all of mine just love climbing - females love hiding amoung the Fictus and the males just like hanging on the bark background........
> What does really help - is if you gut load your crickets with some baby porridge and a tiny bit of calcium......a tad of water...crickets love it and my females are all nice and plump


Mine's right at the top of the 30x30x45 exo he's in haha. He climbed the Jasmine.
He's soooo cool.
I'm gonna try feeding him later.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

twiglet :flrt:


----------



## Bearnandos

They don't do much lol...but I have to say I do tend to spoil them the most.....maybe its because they keep staring at you at all directions..........
You gonna get a female ?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> They don't do much lol...but I have to say I do tend to spoil them the most.....maybe its because they keep staring at you at all directions..........
> You gonna get a female ?


Ohhhh yes. Chameleon babies... yes please.


----------



## Bearnandos

Got my incubator already ready just incase lol......it would be sooooo sweet...dare I say sweeter then froglets :whistling2: well I suppose it would depend on the species :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Got my incubator already ready just incase lol......it would be sooooo sweet...dare I say sweeter then froglets :whistling2: well I suppose it would depend on the species :lol2::lol2:


hahaha. Where did you get yours?
Mine is CB from vetdebbie. Should probably get a female from a different source to prevent inbreeding.


----------



## Bearnandos

Got mine from junglebugs - all c/b


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Got mine from junglebugs - all c/b


ah that's cool. Do they deliver?
I was put off of their website because the home page has 'Chameleon's', 'Amphibian's', Lizard's etc.
Apostrophes!


----------



## Bearnandos

Yeah they deliver - think its £20 TNT but I got mine delivered free as I bought alot for my family as well. Great packaging - had to wait till temps picked up before he sent. Very helpful with advice when u ring.
Think hes got 3 different pygmys at the mo.


----------



## manda88

Call it Dr Papasolomontos.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Yeah they deliver - think its £20 TNT but I got mine delivered free as I bought alot for my family as well. Great packaging - had to wait till temps picked up before he sent. Very helpful with advice when u ring.
> Think hes got 3 different pygmys at the mo.


That's pretty damn good. I think I'll do that when I get some monies.



manda88 said:


> Call it Dr Papasolomontos.


Probably definitely not.


----------



## Bearnandos

You should consider the Rhampholeon Kerstenii - they seem to colour change more often then my bearded.......lots of stripes with a hint of green from the males....the females seem to utilize more of the ground area as well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> You should consider the Rhampholeon Kerstenii - they seem to colour change more often then my bearded.......lots of stripes with a hint of green from the males....the females seem to utilize more of the ground area as well.


Can they live with the beardeds?


----------



## LIZARD

awww sweet pygmy chams 

How is everyone this morning then???? i spose i best move me bum and get ready for work sometime today, when i can be bothered lol


----------



## andaroo

LIZARD said:


> awww sweet pygmy chams
> 
> How is everyone this morning then???? i spose i best move me bum and get ready for work sometime today, when i can be bothered lol


:lol2: me too, i have to leave in 30 mins and im still in bed. can't wait to finish work today cos when I come home I can finish my new planted tank i spent all day siliconing yesterday I actually did it with no hiccups, well the stanley knife snapped at one point and the blade went flying across the room :whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

yea im not sure what time i will wander into work today

Wicked mate tanks sounds ACE  i aint got round to even planning mine yet, i have bought 2 plants lol. Im in no rush and still so undecided on species of phib to put in the tank, its gonna be a long process with me lol


----------



## jme2049

seeing as this is off topic i'll ask an off amphip topic question.

I just got home and my dog has chewed up my dads timberland boots:lol2:
has anyone else had problems with their dogs chewing things up? i know this is normal as he's only 10 months old but any tips on how to correct this? i feel like getting ceaser milan on the job.
thanks guys!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

[/QUOTE]
Probably definitely not.[/QUOTE]

Call it Pataks!!!!!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> seeing as this is off topic i'll ask an off amphip topic question.
> 
> I just got home and my dog has chewed up my dads timberland boots:lol2:
> has anyone else had problems with their dogs chewing things up? i know this is normal as he's only 10 months old but any tips on how to correct this? i feel like getting ceaser milan on the job.
> thanks guys!


Keep the shoes somewhere else! lol
My mum has some spray stuff that she uses with her boxer dog, she doesn't physically spray her with it (I think you can if you wanted to) because just the noise of it lets the dog know it's been naughty, I would imagine it'd be worth while having something like this for your dog! I think you can get it in Pets at Home or somewhere like that


----------



## mrblue2008

jme2049 said:


> seeing as this is off topic i'll ask an off amphip topic question.
> 
> I just got home and my dog has chewed up my dads timberland boots:lol2:
> has anyone else had problems with their dogs chewing things up? i know this is normal as he's only 10 months old but any tips on how to correct this? i feel like getting ceaser milan on the job.
> thanks guys!


oh this is a question i would love answering 2, i have 2 beagles & they chew anything & everything. i have to keep anything of mind out of they reach which is actually a hard job to do.
i buy them loads of toys, raggers, chews the lot which does help but if a nice pair of boots where in their reach it would be disaster! 

luckly at night both go into a big indoor create because i would wake to a national disaster!


----------



## manda88

Probably definitely not.[/QUOTE]

Call it Pataks!!!!![/QUOTE]

Haha I think people need to understand the pataks thing before you suggest things like that!! God I hate that pataks kid!!!


----------



## jme2049

i do blame my dad for leaving his boots around. the funny thing is there was a pair of £10 flipflops next to them but he chose the £140 timberlands instead.(my dog got class you see):lol2:

thanks manda88 i think i have seen some spray deterent stuff at pets at home but totally overlooked it. i'll be getting some of that on the weekend whilst out and about:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Probably definitely not.


Call it Pataks!!!!![/QUOTE]

Haha I think people need to understand the pataks thing before you suggest things like that!! God I hate that pataks kid!!![/QUOTE]

Yeah but its a hilarious name anyway


----------



## manda88

You big turd. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

He's called Bryn.
He loves it. Hasn't eaten yet... but psht.
Ordered a fruit fly culture as the locusts the lady gave me are about half the size of him.

Nawh. Little Bryn.


----------



## ipreferaflan

BRYNLAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Brilliant, would love a yemen chameleon they look awesome. Hope he is settling in well!!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> BRYNLAAAAAAAAAA


gavin & stacey fan i take it?
I met rob brydon in marks an spencers he's a very nice chap


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Brilliant, would love a yemen chameleon they look awesome. Hope he is settling in well!!


He is! He ate 4 pinheads today!
I want a yemen too. They're so cool.
Bit too big though. haha



jme2049 said:


> gavin & stacey fan i take it?
> I met rob brydon in marks an spencers he's a very nice chap


OHH yes.
That's pretty cool. I met Jackie from Doctor Who in Marks & Spencers.
It's the place to be.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well yeah, they are quite big but if i have enough room then one day I WILL have to get some.


----------



## LIZARD

i have 2 english bull terriers and an 8 month old dane, never had any probs at all with chewing, when i got to work i leave them fresh meaty bones, mind u they would probably keel over if they caught a whiff of my footwear LOL


----------



## Bearnandos

AARRRGGggGGGgGgGgG.......gotta do a huge water change for my turtles..messy huge eaters.....300L............why oh why....I just wanna plant in my new plant I got today...Selaginella.....fantastic lil plant that looks like a tiny pine tree...but not pine...coz we all knpw pine is poisonous to frogs.........sry just wanted to moan b4 I drum up the energy...:devil:


----------



## mrblue2008

sorry everyone, i have to moan about this, just been watching the brits! what a load of old :censor: it really is! 

the award for the best album in the last 30 years goes to................ Oasis! wat the f:censor:k!!!!!!! oasis best album in the last 30 year! so many good artists in the last 3 decades & the award goes to them. 

ok am done! moan over :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

mrblue2008 said:


> sorry everyone, i have to moan about this, just been watching the brits! what a load of old :censor: it really is!
> 
> the award for the best album in the last 30 years goes to................ Oasis! wat the f:censor:k!!!!!!! oasis best album in the last 30 year! so many good artists in the last 3 decades & the award goes to them.
> 
> ok am done! moan over :whistling2:


yeah... i wonder what he said? cos they cut the audio, he threw the mic and his brit award into the audience, and then peter kay called him a nob head :lol2: i agree with him! Lady GaGa was great as always :flrt: I am seeing her in concert next wednesday cant wait! :mf_dribble:


----------



## LIZARD

LOL i always call the brits the SH:censor:TS lol


----------



## mrblue2008

andaroo said:


> yeah... i wonder what he said? cos they cut the audio, he threw the mic and his brit award into the audience, and then peter kay called him a nob head :lol2: i agree with him! Lady GaGa was great as always :flrt: I am seeing her in concert next wednesday cant wait! :mf_dribble:


yes, hes always been a bit of a dick! all i kept thinking was oh my god peter kay as piled on the pounds! was very shocked looked like a male mamma cass! 



LIZARD said:


> LOL i always call the brits the SH:censor:TS lol


thats funny sh:censor:ts awards! if that was the case then Oasis wins hands down! lol


----------



## LIZARD

Yes oasis are sh:censor:t lol


----------



## Pipkin28

andaroo said:


> yeah... i wonder what he said? cos they cut the audio, he threw the mic and his brit award into the audience, and then peter kay called him a nob head :lol2: i agree with him! Lady GaGa was great as always :flrt: I am seeing her in concert next wednesday cant wait! :mf_dribble:


 
Well, whatever he said, one of the words deffo started with F and rhymed with Duck - that's the only one I could lip-read! And I agree with Peter Kay.... nob head!!!!


----------



## manda88

I like Oasis, but there's no way they should've won best album, I didn't watch it though so I don't know who the other people in the category were. Why the hell was it best album of the past 30 years though?!?!?! There's a hell of a lot of albums to go through!! And Liam/Noel whoever accepted it wouldn't appreciate it anyway cos they're arrogant arse holes, I like their music but not them!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I like Oasis, but there's no way they should've won best album, I didn't watch it though so I don't know who the other people in the category were. Why the hell was it best album of the past 30 years though?!?!?! There's a hell of a lot of albums to go through!! And Liam/Noel whoever accepted it wouldn't appreciate it anyway cos they're arrogant arse holes, I like their music but not them!


 
I don't know who decided on the albums in the category - how could anyone? Unless it was the highest selling of the past 30 years.

However, 'Outstanding Contribution To Music' - Robbie Williams??? I had to have a lie down in a darkened room!!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I don't know who decided on the albums in the category - how could anyone? Unless it was the highest selling of the past 30 years.
> 
> However, 'Outstanding Contribution To Music' - Robbie Williams??? I had to have a lie down in a darkened room!!


Good lord, how on earth is he an outstanding contribution???? If he was that outstanding then I would actually buy his music. Which I don't. My arse makes more outstanding music than he does.

Sorry, that sounds really gross haha


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> However, 'Outstanding Contribution To Music' - Robbie Williams??? I had to have a lie down in a darkened room!!


I agree 110%.
I honestly dont know why some people like him?


----------



## mrblue2008

jme2049 said:


> I agree 110%.
> I honestly dont know why some people like him?


Its totally crazy! i dont think many people do like him do they? i think the media just keep pushing people in our face, every page u turn in a mag their looking at you & when u turn the tv on! just like that slutty women what she called?????.................................... oh yeah kate price "jordan" women.

i mean who actually cares?


----------



## manda88

mrblue2008 said:


> Its totally crazy! i dont think many people do like him do they? i think the media just keep pushing people in our face, every page u turn in a mag their looking at you & when u turn the tv on! just like that slutty women what she called?????.................................... oh yeah kate price "jordan" women.
> 
> i mean who actually cares?


Don't even get me started on Jordan!!!!! HAAAAATE HER.


----------



## jme2049

i know of one person who likes him, and thats my mother and shes senile.....:lol2:
*joke*


----------



## Ron Magpie

I like him- but I wouldn't call him outstanding. As for Oasis, I've never got it- I was always definitely on the Blur side of the fence.


EDIT: @Bearnandos: Selleginalla is fab- I've never been too successful with it, though, it seems to need both decent light and high humidity.


----------



## Pipkin28

I feel I am among my people here!! :notworthy: I love you all!!

If I say anything against Robbie anytime, I usually get a barrage of abuse! People LOVE him, even though he's admitted himself that he's not a good singer. It's all down to his PR people building him up to be something he ain't!


Quick change of topic..... Flannyman, have you heard anything about that job yet? And how are Joel and Clementine settling in??


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

He was obviously coked up and didnt know what he was doing. No excuse and should not have got best album of 30 years can think of many many better. Coldplay for one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> . Coldplay for one.


:arrow:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> :arrow:


Whats that supposed to mean??

Coldplay are brilliant!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> whats that supposed to mean??
> 
> Coldplay are brilliant!!!


pfffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Each to there own though. So who would you like to have seen win this Brit award then Morgan?


----------



## manda88

I don't think Coldplay are better than Oasis, I like them both but I can have a good singalong to Oasis, Coldplay gets a bit boring after listening to it too many times and make you feel a bit miserable.
I'm surprised Take That or someone like that didn't get it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Each to there own though. So who would you like to have seen win this Brit award then Morgan?


TBH, I'm not bothered, awards don't really mean anything.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

True. Lady Gaga looked like she enjoyed herself, she even had to be escorted to her hotel with her lady parts out!!!! CLASSY!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

People get a bit precious about music sometimes but you like what you like and that's all there is to it! 

Just because I don't like a certain singer/group doesn't mean I'm telling everyone else to follow my lead so I don't get why people get so uptight about it! And tell me off for 'dissing' Robbie and the like.

However, I think the Stray Cats should've won!! :lol2: Go daddy-o!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> People get a bit precious about music sometimes but you like what you like and that's all there is to it!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly, all number ones at the moment however always seem to sound the same. Its all RnB!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Exactly, all number ones at the moment however always seem to sound the same. Its all RnB!!!


Too true :bash:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes:bash: thats exactly what I want to do. Whenever I turn the radio on its the same beat with just another rapper and female singer over the top.


----------



## Pipkin28

It's when you're walking past two 13 yr olds blaring it from their iPod speakers that I really lose it...... I must be getting old....and grumpy!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah thats if you can actually tell if there 13, all girls now seem to have so much slap on that there face is a completly different colour to the rest of there skin and they try and look as orange as possible wearing as less as possible. no wonder the teenage pregnancy rate has gone up.


----------



## Pipkin28

Apologies if I offend anyone on here.... but what's the thing with lads hair these days, where it's all brushed forward? It looks like a crash helmet made from hair, all perfectly blow dried, mind!! I don't get it!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe our parent's generations made similar comments about us!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Again, very true! Maybe I'm just jealous 'cos my hair won't do the helmety 'thing', then again I'd look like Cousin It if it did!!! :lol2:


----------



## mrblue2008

Pipkin28 said:


> Apologies if I offend anyone on here.... but what's the thing with lads hair these days, where it's all brushed forward? It looks like a crash helmet made from hair, all perfectly blow dried, mind!! I don't get it!!


if you think their hair is bad what about them lads who were them really tight spray on jean with they backsides hanging out! i swear am gunna start pulling them down when i see them! (makes me sounds a bit crazy..............:crazy:


----------



## LIZARD

lol its LEGO man hair style lol it makes me chuckle hehe mind u i have a mohawk and it is various colours according to my mood


----------



## fatlad69

mrblue2008 said:


> if you think their hair is bad what about them lads who were them really tight spray on jean with they backsides hanging out! i swear am gunna start pulling them down when i see them! (makes me sounds a bit crazy..............:crazy:


What's the whole idea of having your pants on display! The only person who has really pulled that look off is superman!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

mrblue2008 said:


> if you think their hair is bad what about them lads who were them really tight spray on jean with they backsides hanging out! i swear am gunna start pulling them down when i see them! (makes me sounds a bit crazy..............:crazy:


This is me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm gowing my hair, it's at lego man stage right now.


----------



## LIZARD

do u have tight tight jeans???? i think they are mad lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> do u have tight tight jeans???? i think they are mad lol


Aiiii. I'm not a big bloke either. It's hard finding size 28 skinny jeans, but I manage.
and my boxers are usually quite colourful.
I have blue today.


----------



## mrblue2008

ipreferaflan said:


> Aiiii. I'm not a big bloke either. It's hard finding size 28 skinny jeans, but I manage.
> and my boxers are usually quite colourful.
> I have blue today.


oh no flanman........why....for the love of.......why!!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## LIZARD

Cool dude!!! i love baggys myself


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha I just like it.
It's not uncomfortable like people assume.
Skinny jeans are well comfy.
and they show off my shoes.

I wear big blue and orange Nike high-tops.
I also have gold, purple and silver and black striped high-tops.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

:gasp:

Size 28?

I'm 40 haha.


----------



## LIZARD

Cool dude i always wear big chunky kick ass shoes or one of my many pairs of air max classics 

yes cool morgan the bigger the man the better  i say:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nah! Smaller the better!
I'm only 5'4"
6 inches off being a classified midget.


----------



## LIZARD

Oh bless im 5.2 on a good day

i LURRVE big men  and big frogs  and big lizards, and i suppose dogs as i have a great dane lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh my, 6ft 3 here.


----------



## manda88

someone try and beat me im 6'6"!:2thumb:

Its matt not manda on her profile woops!


----------



## LIZARD

Well thats dudey cool then :2thumb:

so is it snowing with any of u guys? it is here but nowt major


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nothing!


----------



## LIZARD

6.6 wow!!!!! ur a big un 

Yea it snowing here bout nowt like we have had before, probs be all gone by 2moz


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> Oh bless im 5.2 on a good day
> 
> *i LURRVE big men*  and big frogs  and big lizards, and i suppose dogs as i have a great dane lol


Let's not rub it in, eh?


----------



## LIZARD

Flan i bet u are SHIT hot my lurve :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bearnandos

6'6" nice height......but to look super good - you gotta be well fed....:whistling2:
I like my men, kids, pets to look healthy and huggable.......but then my bmi is on the low side........to busy feeding everyone else........
Really don't want any snow....still waiting on a order since Dec.......


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think everyone should post pics, but not me.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pics sounds alright.
I'm underweight. 7 and a half stone.
HA


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> Flan i bet u are SHIT hot my lurve :mf_dribble:


Thanks Liz. :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Pics sounds alright.
> I'm underweight. 7 and a half stone.
> HA



You're under half my weight!


----------



## jaykickboxer

im 12 stone but only short im about 5 foot 7 or sumthing


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're under half my weight!


hahaha I'm not THAT skinny either.
Apparently I should be like 9 stone or something.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha I'm not THAT skinny either.
> Apparently I should be like 9 stone or something.



What ya saying? :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here's me


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> What ya saying? :blush:


haha no!
Just that I should probably weigh less than that.
But nope. Apparently more.
Maybe I need some muscle.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mah bad self.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Mah bad self.


You look well badass.


----------



## LIZARD

Ohhh both lush guys, u handsome fellas :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> You look well badass.


I am innit.

Not showing my current hair.


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> Ohhh both lush guys, u handsome fellas :flrt:


Are you being serious?
I'VE GOT ROLLERS IN MY HAIR
haha


----------



## Bearnandos

The rollers give ya a more sensitive look........or was ya going for the superman curly fringy thingy ??


----------



## LIZARD

right here a pic off me dont take the p:censor: i have no make up on and god knows what im smoking lol


----------



## Bearnandos

OoOoOoO I had a Mohawk last week....kinda looked really hawt lol...wanted to colour it blue :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> The rollers give ya a more sensitive look........or was ya going for the superman curly fringy thingy ??


haha. I was at college on a hairdressing college. Hated it.
Literally jam-packed with the stupidest people I've ever met.
One of my tutors (when studying the colour wheel) told me you could make blue by mixing green and purple. We had a little argument about that.

Anyway, that day someone needed to do a shampoo and set so I volunteered. Meant I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## LIZARD

oh ive been many colours i ha the mohawk actually coz of a bad accident where i had to have a blood transfusion well they shaved me head i was wasted but i asked for a mohawk


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> oh ive been many colours i ha the mohawk actually coz of a bad accident where i had to have a blood transfusion well they shaved me head i was wasted but i asked for a mohawk


haha! That's pretty cool.
I'm amazed you managed to get the name 'LIZARD' on this forum.


----------



## Bearnandos

Funny how hair can completely change the way you look !!!
Its like a few weeks ago before my chemo....I was the type that if ppl wanted to know directions, time ...anything I would be the one they stopped.
Since then .... no one has approached me....in fact I think some ppl cross the road when they see my Skinhead :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Aiiii. I'm not a big bloke either. It's hard finding size 28 skinny jeans, but I manage.





ipreferaflan said:


> I'm underweight. 7 and a half stone.





ipreferaflan said:


> Nah! Smaller the better!
> I'm only 5'4"
> 6 inches off being a classified midget.


Try finding skinny jeans when you're 8 & a half stone but 4 inches taller than you are. My & my boyf have to spend literally hours trying to find skinny jeans that don't look like shorts. (yes, me & my boy both have the same measurements, same height, weight, waist & leg) :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Try finding skinny jeans when you're 8 & a half stone but 4 inches taller than you are. My & my boyf have to spend literally hours trying to find skinny jeans that don't look like shorts. (yes, me & my boy both have the same measurements, same height, weight, waist & leg) :blush:


Primark.
haha

Nout wrong with being the same height. My girl's 3 inches taller than me.
Good job I have a crackin' personality, eh?


----------



## Bearnandos

OoOOoOoOO go to Florida USA - most of the designer jeans on clearance sell are for skinny ppl with uber long legs.......Baby Phat jeans UK £320 - in US $30 ... don't know whay they make so many skinny jeans for Americans in Florida.


----------



## LIZARD

yep LIZARD is my nickname and name on most forums, its been my nickname for 20 yrs and im a few yrs older than that now, i dont look it though  i do me own hair LOL CAN YA TELL LMAO!!!

Sorry to change the subject slightly but i want a new puppy xx:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

while were all posing pics heres me and the missus


----------



## LIZARD

aww jay cool pic


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Primark.
> haha


Ha! Now I KNOW you have the same problem because that's where me & the boy end up getting all our jeans from - even though we both hate the place. I've also found that Wranglers/Levis are good, because they do girl shaped jeans with boy style sizing, so I can get 28/34" :2thumb:



> Nout wrong with being the same height. My girl's 3 inches taller than me.
> Good job I have a crackin' personality, eh?


Nah, same height is good - my ex (a loonnng time ago) was 6'7" - I bought high heeled New Rocks just so that I could reach easier :blush: 



LIZARD said:


> Sorry to change the subject slightly but i want a new puppy xx:2thumb:


I always want a new puppy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ha! Now I KNOW you have the same problem because that's where me & the boy end up getting all our jeans from - even though we both hate the place. I've also found that Wranglers/Levis are good, because they do girl shaped jeans with boy style sizing, so I can get 28/34" :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, same height is good - my ex (a loonnng time ago) was 6'7" - I bought high heeled New Rocks just so that I could reach easier :blush:


I've got some green levis. Got them in Americaaaaaaa.
They fit alright, just not skinny enough!

Psht. Tall guys suck.
Being short is where it's at.
Ronnie Corbett.


----------



## jaykickboxer

cheers it weird when u see what people look like never what u imagine,on the subject of pups heres mine hes 6months old in the pics

heres winston hes a olde tyme bulldog.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

More pics plz.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That is a cool dog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

il try upload sum in a sec 
hes 3 stone 10 pounds and not evan 7months old hes gotta huge his chest is massive but u cant see in pics


----------



## LIZARD

I Want another dane me and the hubby are strictly no kids we both study and have the 3 dogs and reps n phibs. I run a shop selling pet supplies with my olds and he is a mental health nurse. We are lucky to live in rural wales and the garden is 2 acres so i reckon i can fit another dane in  

funny aint it? im a rather social person work inna shop and the OH a nurse but i dont want any neighbours?? well apart from sheep n that lol. I think u either love the buzz of a town or city or u dont


----------



## LIZARD

your old tyme ROCKS lush xxx


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> More pics plz.


Of what exactly??? :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

6 weeks old


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh it would be weird if i lived in the midddle of nowhere,i live in london its pretty handy tho although traffics a bitch,we were styrictly no babys but accidsent happend and we have a little girl due in 2weeks but now where realy excited.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Of what exactly??? :lol2:



People!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Ok then.

This is me & my sister, who isn't my twin, but might as well be. 










& this is me with my boy & his silly face:


----------



## LIZARD

sorry can i just show u my current hound pack lol i am very proud of theswe guys and NO im not a chave wanting my bull terriers!!! thi happened to me during the 1968 film oliver film and bill skykes dog was bulls eye the english bull in the film i was as hooked on them as i was was all things "creepy" whwn i was about 3!!!! and i have fallen in love with danes in the past

heres my lot
Candice Mary Friggin Airey | Facebook










murph 









my dane boo









boo @6 months shes 8 months now so a bit bigger

SOZ for shi te pics were on me old cam


----------



## LIZARD

oooops forgot THE RUBY


----------



## LIZARD

RUBY MAY


----------



## jaykickboxer

the englishs are the nuts i love em im debating getting a english bull bitch as a friend for winston i especially like the buckskin one,the great danes realy nice too but im not too sure on haveing a dog which is taller then me plus they much eat and s**t like a horse would fancy clearing up after that u ,must have to carry bin bags whilst walking him.


----------



## manda88

Meeee and my gorgeous boyfriend Matt, excuse the flesh!









Me and a big fat juicy carp!









And just for the record, my dog Molly as a pup









And how she looks now


----------



## mrblue2008

nice pics everyone, some beautiful dogs on here, i thought you might like to see my little Monty the beagle, the first day we got him, he was soooooo cute, changed a bit now but hes still beautiful! 

Monty:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

My Archie


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

mrblue2008 said:


> nice pics everyone, *some beautiful dogs on here*, i thought you might like to see my little Monty the beagle, the first day we got him, he was soooooo cute, changed a bit now but hes still beautiful!
> 
> Monty:
> 
> image


Charming!!!!!! My pictures didn't feature any dogs :yeahright:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Loads of nice dogs on here,


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

:bash:

But seeing as everyone else is playing:

My big boy Duke :flrt:









My little boy Pip :flrt:









My fluffy boy Cookie :flrt:









& last but certainly not least, my squidgy dopey lovely boy Kyba :flrt:


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> Here's me
> image


Harry Potter?


----------



## fatlad69

Me and the misses.
Hence the name fatlad!


----------



## fatlad69

This is our cocker spaniel Alfie.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Dont have a dog, but I do find I am missing Knighty...:whistling2:

I could not bare having to pick up the poos, though there does not seem to be lots of owners of dogs here that do it, discusting! It is ridiculous that in a park I should have to tell my kids to watch out for dog poo. Dont like cats either...or anything else with fur...not in my house!

Listening to my Red eyed tree frog calling, Fred certainly has a lot to say for himself tonight. I love them!:flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Everyone should have a dog! There so worthwhile if u don't like furry things u should get a hairless dog, dogs are quality and actually return attention plus there willing to die for u, I no my dog would risk his life gaurding me as much as I love amphibs they still don't come close to a dog there like kids but less demanding


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> Dont have a dog, but I do find I am missing Knighty...:whistling2:
> 
> I could not bare having to pick up the poos, though there does not seem to be lots of owners of dogs here that do it, discusting! It is ridiculous that in a park I should have to tell my kids to watch out for dog poo. Dont like cats either...or anything else with fur...not in my house!
> 
> Listening to my Red eyed tree frog calling, Fred certainly has a lot to say for himself tonight. I love them!:flrt:


I noticed his absence too, u must have scared him off! :lol2: Red eyes call is funny, especially when they do the chattering noise, but a constant high pitched DA DA DA at 4am for half an hour is very annoying! :whip:


----------



## Bearnandos

Hmmmm I think I will have to disagree....my dogs are way much more demanding then my kids......:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

This is my beautifull little Bassett called Rosie. She has just turned one.


----------



## jaykickboxer

That was just a guess as our first ain't due for a few weeks I was just imaging a smaller version of my missus and as demanding as my dog is he ain't that bad.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Harry Potter?


:gasp: I'm a... wizard?



jaykickboxer said:


> Everyone should have a dog! There so worthwhile if u don't like furry things u should get a hairless dog, dogs are quality and actually return attention plus there willing to die for u, I no my dog would risk his life gaurding me as much as I love amphibs they still don't come close to a dog there like kids but less demanding


But they smell, slobber and you have to pick up their sh*t.
Cats>Dogs



ilovetoads2 said:


> *Dont have a dog, but I do find I am missing Knighty...:whistling2:*
> 
> I could not bare having to pick up the poos, though there does not seem to be lots of owners of dogs here that do it, discusting! It is ridiculous that in a park I should have to tell my kids to watch out for dog poo. Dont like cats either...or anything else with fur...not in my house!
> 
> Listening to my Red eyed tree frog calling, Fred certainly has a lot to say for himself tonight. I love them!:flrt:


I noticed that. After your little tiff he never really returned.
How straaaaange.


----------



## jme2049

*AAAARRRRGGGGHHH snow!!!! not again please*


----------



## jme2049

My dog Alfie. aka Colonel gad_alfie


----------



## Pipkin28

You can have our rain if you like???


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> You can have our rain if you like???


I'd take rain over snow anyday pipkin


----------



## Pipkin28

Well, it's probably heading your way, so stand by!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> My dog Alfie. aka Colonel gad_alfie
> image


Don't be alarmed, but that dog is smoking a pipe.


----------



## Pipkin28

Harv, you obviously missed my question yesterday!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Have you had any news on that job yet?

And how are Joel and Clementine settling in??


----------



## LIZARD

hmmmm work soon O PANTS  im barely awake


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's 12!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Harv, you obviously missed my question yesterday!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Have you had any news on that job yet?
> 
> And how are Joel and Clementine settling in??


Oh! Sorry.
Was it in this thread? :blush:

I didn't get the job   

Joel and Clem are doing great. They're in with the others now! No fighting and they all ate on Monday.
I'll get some pictures soon!


----------



## LIZARD

i know i got work at 1!  got up at 7 been walking with the dogs and tidying up the garage coffee is not working for me today  im in a daze today


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh! Sorry.
> Was it in this thread? :blush:
> 
> I didn't get the job
> 
> Joel and Clem are doing great. They're in with the others now! No fighting and they all ate on Monday.
> I'll get some pictures soon!


 
Yeah, it's way back now!!!

Oh no, we were banking on you getting that job - just to hear what animals it was gonna fund!! I'm sure something else will come along and hopefully soon.

I'm glad they're all friends, I bet Joel thinks it's Christmas with 3 ladies to schmooze (even though one of them is probably his sister!! :gasp


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Yeah, it's way back now!!!
> 
> Oh no, we were banking on you getting that job - just to hear what animals it was gonna fund!! I'm sure something else will come along and hopefully soon.
> 
> I'm glad they're all friends, I bet Joel thinks it's Christmas with 3 ladies to schmooze (even though one of them is probably his sister!! :gasp


hahaha! True.
They seemed a bit scared of each other at first.

I wanted that job too 
Or at least for my JSA suspension to end!

I WANT ANIMALS.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha! True.
> They seemed a bit scared of each other at first.
> 
> I wanted that job too
> Or at least for my JSA suspension to end!
> 
> I WANT ANIMALS.


 
What's next on the 'Wanted' list??


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

It will probaby be best to ask whats not on the wanted list, it might be a bit shorter


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It will probaby be best to ask whats not on the wanted list, it might be a bit shorter


 
:lol2: Very true!!

Well, my immediate non-animal wanted list is really boring. I've just bought a carpet (being fitted next friday), next is a new bed... those are my real priorities.... closely followed by a new bathroom!!

However, I'm picking up some fishies on the way home tonight (White Cloud Mountain Minnows) and I'm sure I might be able to sneak in another 'phib or two in the future, thinking about Grey Treefs! Though, I'm a bit in love with House Gecko's at the moment!!! :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

andaroo said:


> I noticed his absence too, u must have scared him off! :lol2: Red eyes call is funny, especially when they do the chattering noise, but a constant high pitched DA DA DA at 4am for half an hour is very annoying! :whip:


 
Fred started shaking and calling lots I think its great, but they are not in my room...I think he is fed up with the babies following him everywhere. I cant beleive how much they have grown so quickly...it was just a couple of months ago I was worried they would be too small in the spring, but they are almost the same size as he is and they all get on fine. They play follow the leader, and if you cant see Fred you just have to see what direction the other two are looking in and sure enough he is there, they love him! When there is food he gives them a little shout to say, hey, I am first! Then once he has one he just sits back and watches them get their fill. He is so much more active now he is not on his own. How are yours settling now??


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> What's next on the 'Wanted' list??


Egg-eating snake, D. Auratus, another mossy frog, more pygmy chams, panther chams.

But I can't. Not for a while. My room is packed out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Egg-eating snake, D. Auratus, another mossy frog, more pygmy chams, panther chams.
> 
> But I can't. Not for a while. My room is packed out.


I'm limiting my collection to......2/3 more Peacocks, two thumbnail darts.

That's it. Until me and da woman buy a house.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm limiting my collection to......2/3 more Peacocks, two thumbnail darts.
> 
> That's it. Until me and da woman buy a house.


I've been told I'm allowed more pygmy chams but that's it.
But EVENTUALLY I'll be able to have more.
Like when I win the lottery.

I don't even play the lottery.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Mine is two Mossy tree frogs a ornate horned frog and a fantasy horned frog. Really want the amazons but they will have to wait for a while


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I've been told I'm allowed more pygmy chams but that's it.
> But EVENTUALLY I'll be able to have more.
> Like when I win the lottery.
> 
> I don't even play the lottery.


Neither do I. But I wanna win it.

Oh yeah actually I'm getting another gecko, well it's for the bird, set up is all ready I just can't be bothered to find one she likes. Picky.


----------



## manda88

I want peacocks and amazon milk babies, but I will need a huge house so I can have the amazons as far away from my bedroom as possible so they don't wake me up with their calling in the night, the white's are loud enough as it is!!


----------



## mrblue2008

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm limiting my collection to......2/3 more Peacocks, two thumbnail darts.
> 
> That's it. Until me and da woman buy a house.


morgan how is your little peacock with the funny leg doing?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

mrblue2008 said:


> morgan how is your little peacock with the funny leg doing?


Still not healed but eating and active.


----------



## fatlad69

He will get there, at least with darts they are usually that shy they hide when you open the viv. Having said that my tincs jump into the bowl when I feed them, greedy beggars!


----------



## mrblue2008

Morgan Freeman said:


> Still not healed but eating and active.


oh thats good, glad hes eating thats the main thing! am sure he'll be fine


----------



## Morgan Freeman

mrblue2008 said:


> oh thats good, glad hes eating thats the main thing! am sure he'll be fine


Cheers!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I wanna get sum tincs, tri colours, African bullfrog, tomatos and sum salamanders hopefully il get my tank finished by next week and get sum springtails in there so I can get sum darts in a few weeks


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm def getting another cane toad- they are fab.


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> Fred started shaking and calling lots I think its great, but they are not in my room...I think he is fed up with the babies following him everywhere. I cant beleive how much they have grown so quickly...it was just a couple of months ago I was worried they would be too small in the spring, but they are almost the same size as he is and they all get on fine. They play follow the leader, and if you cant see Fred you just have to see what direction the other two are looking in and sure enough he is there, they love him! When there is food he gives them a little shout to say, hey, I am first! Then once he has one he just sits back and watches them get their fill. He is so much more active now he is not on his own. How are yours settling now??


They are active now, got woken up again at 4am with calls, it is really loud! I think the new male and chiquito were talking last night, it sounded like one of them was chirping and the other was chattering back :lol2: and they are in seperate tanks!
I got some crickets in, i normally just have locusts, and had them in a tub they couldnt get out of and i woke up yesterday to 3 gone out of the tub and one rather plump looking female on the side of the tank:lol2: and last night another 2 were eaten, both females look plump so they must have eaten for sure, haven't seen the male since I started using the tub with crickets so not sure if he has eaten or not.


----------



## mrblue2008

I also getting some cane toads ron, this year agree with you fab indeed! 
i really want a big mamma bullfrog! but nobody as them!!!!!

also want:

green toads
ornate horned frogs
surinam horned frogs
budgett frog
cuban treefrogs
whites treefrogs
european green treefrogs
suriname toads
malayan leaf frog
edible frogs
leopard frogs
i would die for an american bullfrog! 

so not many on my wish list, i am not interested in dart frogs in the slightest! which i no will upset alot of you! but i like big chucky frogs!


----------



## ipreferaflan

mrblue2008 said:


> I also getting some cane toads ron, this year agree with you fab indeed!
> i really want a big mamma bullfrog! but nobody as them!!!!!
> 
> also want:
> 
> green toads
> ornate horned frogs
> surinam horned frogs
> budgett frog
> cuban treefrogs
> whites treefrogs
> european green treefrogs
> suriname toads
> malayan leaf frog
> edible frogs
> leopard frogs
> i would die for an american bullfrog!
> 
> so not many on my wish list, i am not interested in dart frogs in the slightest! which i no will upset alot of you! but i like big chucky frogs!


I'm not keen on the dull coloured chunky frogs. I love the colourful small ones.
Although I'd bloody love a turtle frog.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm not keen on the dull coloured chunky frogs. I love the colourful small ones.
> Although I'd bloody love a turtle frog.


 You are clearly buying into the 'size zero' 'Beautiful people/Frogs' image created by the media. I pity you.








:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> You are clearly buying into the 'size zero' 'Beautiful people/Frogs' image created by the media. I pity you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


hahaha hell yes I am.
Now answer my question on dracaena in the FBT thread!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I did. But I fear that unless is linked to a major label or major product, my message will be lost...:whistling2:


----------



## fatlad69

What is it about people on this form that makes them so horrible. They ask for advice and then are so rude. Here is a thread I answered to http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/463835-wanted-female-e-mysteriosus.html I half expected it from Gaz but then someone else started completely unprevocted. I think I will stay off the forum from now on. Most of you are lovely people but it really gets you down when others are just plain nasty!


----------



## manda88

Don't worry, fatlad, they're clearly some of the few self centred 'see you next tuesdays' that think they're the mutts nuts and that only the best frogs are good enough for them!! Losers.

A frog is a frog at the end of the day!! Even though I love my babies to pieces and wouldn't swap them for any other! :flrt:


----------



## Pipkin28

I think we've all been on the receiving end of a sharp tongue or two!! The 'Other Pets' lot are the worst!! If I *ever* make another post on there, I will word things very carefully so that no-one could misunderstand or take offence!! :whistling2:


----------



## FrogNick

fatlad69 said:


> What is it about people on this form that makes them so horrible. They ask for advice and then are so rude. Here is a thread I answered to http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/463835-wanted-female-e-mysteriosus.html I half expected it from Gaz but then someone else started completely unprevocted. I think I will stay off the forum from now on. Most of you are lovely people but it really gets you down when others are just plain nasty!


 Now where’s that violin…..

Fatlad I have nothing against you I just get tired of seeing the amount of referrals you post for DF! You know Gary is aware of DF like most of us are and yet you still persist! 

I won’t comment on manda88 as I might upset poor Archie & Oliver.

Keep in touch


----------



## manda88

FrogNick said:


> Now where’s that violin…..
> 
> Fatlad I have nothing against you I just get tired of seeing the amount of referrals you post for DF! You know Gary is aware of DF like most of us are and yet you still persist!
> 
> I won’t comment on manda88 as I might upset poor Archie & Oliver.
> 
> Keep in touch


And Buddy! Don't forget Buddy!!


----------



## FrogNick

sorry buddy! :gasp:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I think it would be helpful to have a list of sources for frogs and other things. Dartfrog is good, but I have found there have been more than a few occasions where I have phoned or sent emails and they go unanswered. Then, there are places that will go out of their way to help you and answer your queries but dont have the best reputation for the health of the animals. Marc has a good rep for the frogs he sells as far as I am aware...however, it is good to have a list of sellers and feedback for them on here so anyone can make an educated decision when buying frogs. 

eace:


----------



## manda88

Well said!

So, to get back on a happy-non-arguey topic, what's everyone up to this weekend? I'm going to see some baby fantasy horned frogs in the morning, go and view my new flat again to see if we can fit the sofa I want through the door, and go shopping for bits and bobs like cutlery and plates and other boring crap which I'm actually finding really exciting!!!

And breathe.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Well said!
> 
> So, to get back on a happy-non-arguey topic, what's everyone up to this weekend? I'm going to see some baby fantasy horned frogs in the morning, go and view my new flat again to see if we can fit the sofa I want through the door, and go shopping for bits and bobs like cutlery and plates and other boring crap which I'm actually finding really exciting!!!
> 
> And breathe.


This weekend im getting plants to finish off my FBTs new home and also getting a new tank, so starting to plan what to do with that. They have horned frogs in a reptile shop* by me, are they good to keep? Ive read they have quite the appetite...
other than that im going to be a sloth!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am still waiting on sealant that I hope will come today. If it does I will be applying it, and preparing the rest of the tank for installation, if not I will be chewing off my remaining nails with the kids being off school...:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> This weekend im getting plants to finish off my FBTs new home and also getting a new tank, so starting to plan what to do with that. They have horned frogs in a reptile show by me, are they good to keep? Ive read they have quite the appetite...
> other than that im going to be a sloth!


I have no idea to be honest, I don't have one yet, but am planning on getting three!! From what I gather they're pretty easy to look after, they sit and do nothing apart from eat and poo, quite high humidity and temperatures of around 25-28, I'm going to be keeping my baby ones in a couple of faunariums to start off with, but will be moving them into 45x45x45 exo terras when they get bigger :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FrogNick said:


> Now where’s that violin…..
> 
> Fatlad I have nothing against you I just get tired of seeing the amount of referrals you post for DF! You know Gary is aware of DF like most of us are and yet you still persist!
> 
> I won’t comment on manda88 as I might upset poor Archie & Oliver.
> 
> Keep in touch


You can get some from Dartfrog.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

:2thumb:


Morgan Freeman said:


> You can get some from Dartfrog.


You love a good old banter dont you Morgan

Anyway this weekend im doing the same as manda and cant wait to see my horned frog!!!!! will be getting that and the Mossys very soon cannot wait.


----------



## FrogNick

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can get some from Dartfrog.



I hear you can also get *OVERSIZED* Buddhas there too... :whip::whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FrogNick said:


> I hear you can also get *OVERSIZED* Buddhas there too... :whip::whistling2:


 
Or you can try Hamm I think Mark is going there.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am still waiting on sealant that I hope will come today. If it does I will be applying it, and preparing the rest of the tank for installation, if not I will be chewing off my remaining nails with the kids being off school...:2thumb:


Just tested the waterfall and it is perfect, better than I expected even! I am so chuffed! Where is that bloody sealant!????:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> Just tested the waterfall and it is perfect, better than I expected even! I am so chuffed! Where is that bloody sealant!????:devil:


I had a half a bottle of pond sealant going spare!


----------



## FrogNick

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had a half a bottle of pond sealant going spare!



from Hamm right


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> What is it about people on this form that makes them so horrible. They ask for advice and then are so rude. Here is a thread I answered to http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-classifieds/463835-wanted-female-e-mysteriosus.html I half expected it from Gaz but then someone else started completely unprevocted. I think I will stay off the forum from now on. Most of you are lovely people but it really gets you down when others are just plain nasty!


Nooo. Fatlad don't leave!
You're great and full of good info.
I noticed that thread yesterday.
Me and gaz1987 had a little PM session a few days ago.
Suffice to say, as rude as I thought he was in that thread, I did naaaat want to get involved again.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I ordered it yesterday so really dont expect it today...though i did get an email saying it had been dispatched yesterday afternoon...hmmm...I have got G4 in clear...it says 3 coats, so I thought 4 on the bit that is sitting in the water and the water flo areas, and three everywhere else. I just hope it is not going to be super shiny cause I think that will take away from it a bit...

Oh, by the way, does anyone have some or know where I can get any, oak leaves. Pollywog does not seem to have any in at the moment and I just need a few. :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> I ordered it yesterday so really dont expect it today...though i did get an email saying it had been dispatched yesterday afternoon...hmmm...I have got G4 in clear...it says 3 coats, so I thought 4 on the bit that is sitting in the water and the water flo areas, and three everywhere else. I just hope it is not going to be super shiny cause I think that will take away from it a bit...
> 
> Oh, by the way, does anyone have some or know where I can get any, oak leaves. Pollywog does not seem to have any in at the moment and I just need a few. :2thumb:


Collect it yourself! If you're worried about them being dangerous, just soak them in hot water for a bit. S'what I did.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FrogNick said:


> from Hamm right


Nah dartfrog! :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

:blush: I would but to be honest, I would not know what an oak tree looked like! LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## ipreferaflan

Mine look more like this:









Rounded leaves n that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ent and Bens Jungle have some.....


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


Thanks. I never actually thought of looking for a picture...I will have a look around when the snow has melted. :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks. I never actually thought of looking for a picture...I will have a look around when the snow has melted. :2thumb:


Blimey. Snow.
It's really sunny with blue skies and no clouds down 'ere.
Guess I'm right the other end of the country though.


----------



## andaroo

i ordered a pack of 100 from.... DARTFROG! i am still waiting on them though, i certainly won't need that many probably won't end up using them :lol2: but ilovetoads i will send you some of mine if you want when i get them dartfrog says they are sterilized.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't like Oak leaves, waiting for ENT to get some beech back in stock.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> i ordered a pack of 100 from.... DARTFROG! i am still waiting on them though, i certainly won't need that many probably won't end up using them :lol2: but ilovetoads i will send you some of mine if you want when i get them dartfrog says they are sterilized.


Please don't mention dartfrog here.
We're all familiar with it.
You pathetic lump of sh*t.


----------



## FrogNick

andaroo said:


> i ordered a pack of 100 from.... DARTFROG! i am still waiting on them though, i certainly won't need that many probably won't end up using them :lol2: but ilovetoads i will send you some of mine if you want when i get them dartfrog says they are sterilized.


Too smart for me dam those oak leaves are hard to come by....


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks, I must have missed them the first time...but I wont need one hundred, I was thinking more like 5 or 6...but I am thinking of getting some cork tubes too so may order some at the same time as that...whenever I get around to it...

MY SEALANT CAME! MY SEALANT CAME! MY SEALANT CAME! :no1:

Guess what I am doing today. :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They're all crap and soggy atm anyway.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're all crap and soggy atm anyway.


Radiatorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Please don't mention dartfrog here.
> We're all familiar with it.
> You pathetic lump of sh*t.


f- off shorty i'm 6'2" :whip:


ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks, I must have missed them the first time...but I wont need one hundred, I was thinking more like 5 or 6...but I am thinking of getting some cork tubes too so may order some at the same time as that...whenever I get around to it...
> 
> MY SEALANT CAME! MY SEALANT CAME! MY SEALANT CAME! :no1:
> 
> Guess what I am doing today. :2thumb:


Sealing? I ment i would send you however many you wanted out of my bag of 100 cos i won't need them all xx


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> f- off shorty i'm 6'2" :whip:


hahaha. You know I'm just messin' andaroo old buddy old pal.

but srsly m8 I may b short but I cud tayk u on ne day.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're all crap and soggy atm anyway.


We have a dusting of snow here too...but maybe ones that were dried straight from falling would have been better. They were just to mess it up a little for a more natural look...

I wish I could have got a new background...but maybe the coir panels will look better once all this is done? I was going to use a tube as a planter to fill in one area....but then that can all be done in time...I have lots of plants to put in in the meantime. 

I also want to get vines eventually. I have the exo terra ones but I am going to have to patch them up a little cause they have been twisted to much i have little tears in them....but I am a little skint at the moment and promised my hubby I could re do this tank for less than 30...which I have so far...maybe when he sees how awesome it looks he will want to invest. I seem to have a knack for false rocks...go me and my bad ass self!


----------



## andaroo

I used silicone on my tank on monday will it be safe to put the frogs in there now? I can still smell the silicone a bit though... I want to put some in there so i can have my blotchy frog in a tank instead of a tub


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> I used silicone on my tank on monday will it be safe to put the frogs in there now? I can still smell the silicone a bit though... I want to put some in there so i can have my blotchy frog in a tank instead of a tub


Not if you can still smell it.


----------



## ilovetoads2

andaroo said:


> f- off shorty i'm 6'2" :whip:
> 
> 
> Sealing? I ment i would send you however many you wanted out of my bag of 100 cos i won't need them all xx


ha ha ha. no, yeah. need leaves, got sealant. also saw the cork bark tubes but dont know how many I would get in a kilo...I only need one medium size one but there does not seem to be an option to spend less so I will wait. THanks for that offer. That is very kind. :flrt:


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. You know I'm just messin' andaroo old buddy old pal.
> 
> but srsly m8 I may b short but I cud tayk u on ne day.


don't maka melaff ibuprofen


----------



## ilovetoads2

andaroo said:


> I used silicone on my tank on monday will it be safe to put the frogs in there now? I can still smell the silicone a bit though... I want to put some in there so i can have my blotchy frog in a tank instead of a tub


I wouldnt. Is there anywhere you can put it where fresh air can get to it, window, door, outside if not too heavy? I had left all the doors open and the top off for nearly two weeks before the smell went away.


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not if you can still smell it.


might just be the smell of damp soil, i'll go stick my head in and have a proper sniff


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, if you are in there long enough to see flying elephants it is not safe.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> might just be the smell of damp soil, i'll go stick my head in and have a proper sniff


yeah make sure you dont get too high, hope the blotchy frog gets better. I will take you all on because im 6'6" abd far superior to the shorter people.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

6 6!!!! Damn. How do you feel Flan?


----------



## andaroo

yeah i got a headache after 4 whiffs, so i guess it's not ready! Does this mean i have to take all the plants, soil and the drainage layer out and air it out?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> yeah make sure you dont get too high, hope the blotchy frog gets better. I will take you all on because im 6'6" abd far superior to the shorter people.


You're over a foot taller than me.

BRING IT ON.

RFUK BOXING. PAY PER-VIEW.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> yeah i got a headache after 4 whiffs, so i guess it's not ready! Does this mean i have to take all the plants, soil and the drainage layer out and air it out?


No, but being damp it may take longer to cure.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> 6 6!!!! Damn. How do you feel Flan?


I feel riled up and ready to kick some ass, Morg.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I feel riled up and ready to kick some ass, Morg.


Violence doesn't solve anything :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> Violence doesn't solve anything :whip:


What if it's a boxing match to decide who is the best boxer? It would solve that..


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've had two fights in my 19 year old life.
In year 5 I had a fight and ended up giving the guy a nosebleed. I was terrified I'd really hurt him so made up with him straight away.
I was like 'sorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorry!'

He pinned me down and forced grass cuttings in my mouth.
I pinned him down and rubbed sandwiches in his face.

I hope you're all petrified.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> Violence doesn't solve anything :whip:


You say with the whip smiley, that violence


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I've had two fights in my 19 year old life.
> In year 5 I had a fight and ended up giving the guy a nosebleed. I was terrified I'd really hurt him so made up with him straight away.
> I was like 'sorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorry!'
> 
> He pinned me down and forced grass cuttings in my mouth.
> I pinned him down and rubbed sandwiches in his face.
> 
> I hope you're all petrified.


I just read that outloud to my sister, she and I are now pissing ourselves laughing, I'm sorry!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I've had two fights in my 19 year old life.
> In year 5 I had a fight and ended up giving the guy a nosebleed. I was terrified I'd really hurt him so made up with him straight away.
> I was like 'sorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorry!'
> 
> He pinned me down and forced grass cuttings in my mouth.
> I pinned him down and rubbed sandwiches in his face.
> 
> I hope you're all petrified.


I am quaking with fear.
I used to be a hardcore fighter when i was younger i pulled some guys hair out in year 5 and the rubbed his face against astroturf and scrathed someone accross the face and made him bleed Oppppps! 

Luckily im as nice as pie now


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I almsot got expelled for smashing a chair over someone's head : victory:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I am quaking with fear.
> I used to be a hardcore fighter when i was younger i pulled some guys hair out in year 5 and the rubbed his face against astroturf and scrathed someone accross the face and made him bleed Oppppps!
> 
> Luckily im as nice as pie now


I think you did some worse things than that in your horrible violent days, boy!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I just read that outloud to my sister, she and I are now pissing ourselves laughing, I'm sorry!!


ahem. Nosebleeds are no laughing matter.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes i got suspended for chucking a chair at someone accross the room and almost forgot the best one, I imbedded someone's removable braces into there gums. 

I was an evil child!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I almsot got expelled for smashing a chair over someone's head : victory:


OOH! I was never exluded or anything, but I did spray this girl's plastic dinosaur toy with deodorant, stuff it full of paper and set it on fire, in sixth form.
She annoyed me so I burnt the f*ck out of it.

I got caught and sent to the head of sixth.


----------



## manda88

We were laughing at the rubbage of the sandwiches in the face, the image of it in my head is just hilarious! So don't worry, we weren't laughing at the fact there was pain inflicted!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> We were laughing at the rubbage of the sandwiches in the face, the image of it in my head is just hilarious! So don't worry, we weren't laughing at the fact there was pain inflicted!


and there was. So much pain.

I think he always had a dodgy nose. I only tapped it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> and there was. So much pain.
> 
> I think he always had a dodgy nose. I only tapped it.


I always used to randomly get nosebleeds when I was little, someone would just look at it and it'd start bleeding. I remember playing netball when I was about 14 or 15 and someone passed me the ball and it pretty much knocked my face back into my head, she threw it so hard! Needless to say there was blood EVERYWHERE, so she felt bad. My job was done.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> I've had two fights in my 19 year old life.
> In year 5 I had a fight and ended up giving the guy a nosebleed. I was terrified I'd really hurt him so made up with him straight away.
> I was like 'sorrysorrysorrysorrysorrysorry!'
> 
> He pinned me down and forced grass cuttings in my mouth.
> I pinned him down and rubbed sandwiches in his face.
> 
> I hope you're all petrified.


o just gotta know, what was on the sandwiches?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> What if it's a boxing match to decide who is the best boxer? It would solve that..


I will take you on...I box!

:crazy:

When I was a kid this fat nerdy boy told me he could do a body slam...I did not believe him so he quickly picked up all 50 pounds of me and slammed me onto the road. Now that I can bench press my weight I am ready for the next time!


----------



## zaphod

nosebleeds dont talk to me about them lol i dont personally get em my son does and its only a case of looking at it tthe wrong way and it will start soooooooo not good when he is supposed to be going to bed and it starts then half hour later he still sat here with a bowl under his nose and nothing the hospital/docs can do aboutt it argggggggg. Anyway keeping in with the trend of going off topic can anyone else or does anyone else know of someone who can throw up on demand????? something else my 11 year old seems to be able to do when he dont want to do sometthing like go bed or go to school!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> I will take you on...I box!
> 
> :crazy:


I can't!


----------



## fatlad69

ilovetoads2 said:


> I will take you on...I box!
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> When I was a kid this fat nerdy boy told me he could do a body slam...I did not believe him so he quickly picked up all 50 pounds of me and slammed me onto the road. Now that I can bench press my weight I am ready for the next time!


Wouldn't you have to dig your way out of the snow first? This would mean you would be weakened so my money is on Morg!


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> o just gotta know, what was on the sandwiches?


Cheese I think. He LOVED it.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> Cheese I think. He LOVED it.


I suppose that would make it a hard cheese. :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Why is work always so boring :hmm:


----------



## dyzan8

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why is work always so boring :hmm:



its the law.


----------



## jme2049

who knew a bunch of frog lovers could be so violent?:devil:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Obviously the frogs have a calming effect


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> who knew a bunch of frog lovers could be so violent?:devil:


 
Fight you!


----------



## andaroo

Morgan! I took the anthurium out of the tank only to read now that it's only of mild concern when it comes to frogs.. its things that eat the plant that are gonna suffer.. hmmm


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> Morgan! I took the anthurium out of the tank only to read now that it's only of mild concern when it comes to frogs.. its things that eat the plant that are gonna suffer.. hmmm


 
Yeah, I kinda thought as much, as I have seen it used and for sale. Didn't want to say def go for it though.


----------



## andaroo

i found this thread very helpful
Plants to avoid in your vivarium - Vivarium Forums
not sure if i'm gonna put it back in though.. the flowers look they are dying anyway :/


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> i found this thread very helpful
> Plants to avoid in your vivarium - Vivarium Forums
> not sure if i'm gonna put it back in though.. the flowers look they are dying anyway :/


That forum's worth checking out although it's not that busy.

Did you google care for it? I usually have a read up of care for each plant I'm using....It's tiresome but worth it in the end.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fight you!


anytime mr. freeman:roll2:
loved you in the bucket list btw.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> anytime mr. freeman:roll2:
> loved you in the bucket list btw.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Still stuck at work for another 1 and 20 mins when could be going to see my fantasy frog i will be getting:devil: someone make me happy!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Weekend, so very very soon!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes very true and i have a packed weekend!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Morgan! I took the anthurium out of the tank only to read now that it's only of mild concern when it comes to frogs.. its things that eat the plant that are gonna suffer.. hmmm


I saw some flamingo anthuriums that look GORGEOUS.
I want want want.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and guys, I've been playing Pokemon blue today.
I played it while I waited in the job centre.

For me dole monie 2 go froo.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I never had Pokemon blue just red and yellow, wouldn't have a clue where they are now though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I never had Pokemon blue just red and yellow, wouldn't have a clue where they are now though.


My brother had blue and I had red. I would play red but my brother managed to get all 151 pokemon. HE GOT MEW.


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> Morgan! I took the anthurium out of the tank only to read now that it's only of mild concern when it comes to frogs.. its things that eat the plant that are gonna suffer.. hmmm


There are several plants on here that people seem to panic about- that other users have never had a problem with...:whistling2:

Anthuriums are quite difficult to keep anyway, whether in a tank or as house plants. They are very intolerant of variable conditions.


On the Fight Club subject, I don't fight. Ever. It doesn't really come up in my life; I've been lucky, being 'middle-sized' (6 foot), I'm not small enough to look easy, or big enough to look like a challenge. Not that I wouldn't if I had to, but thus far it hasn't been an issue. I have had people shout homophobic abuse at me when I left a club or whatever, but they haven't stuck around to debate it in detail.


----------



## ilovetoads2

OFFS! Grrr. Okay. Sealing was easy...but it has pointed out a few weaknesses in my grouting skills. I have 3 coats of grout, but the underside has lots of angles and where a tiny bit was missed the sealant got in there and ate a big hole in it! Luckily, this will not be wet, and I can fill it with silicone, but you would think it would say on the tin, eh!

Anyway...it did go shiny but I am just glad to be getting it done. It is a learn as I go so I can do it next time, project...but I still want to be able to use it. 

Frogs have started fighting. I dont know what the deal is after 3 weeks, but Fred has taken a disliking to one of them. THey are all fat and eating well, but every now and then Fred does his intimidation thing and tries to leap onto Versace...I may only move the two that are getting on until I figure out what this is...theories, one, smaller one is also male (I swear I somtimes here a quieter call) and Fred does not like this, or two, smaller one is female and Fred has been on his own too long...


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and guys, I've been playing Pokemon blue today.
> I played it while I waited in the job centre.
> 
> For me dole monie 2 go froo.


Thats awesome.I still have a session now an then. Do you know about the glitch? you can level your pokemon up to 150. cant remember where it is but look on google you'll find it.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> There are several plants on here that people seem to panic about- that other users have never had a problem with...:whistling2:
> 
> Anthuriums are quite difficult to keep anyway, whether in a tank or as house plants. They are very intolerant of variable conditions.
> 
> 
> On the Fight Club subject, I don't fight. Ever. It doesn't really come up in my life; I've been lucky, being 'middle-sized' (6 foot), I'm not small enough to look easy, or big enough to look like a challenge. Not that I wouldn't if I had to, but thus far it hasn't been an issue. I have had people shout homophobic abuse at me when I left a club or whatever, but they haven't stuck around to debate it in detail.


I wouldn't describe myself as an avid fighter haha. It's more of a 'chav' thing. But my second fight was with my mate Fight Club-style.
It. Was. Amazing.
There was so much blood all over our faces. I tried to get back in the club afterwards and the bouncer said 'you look like you've been punched, mate.'
I told him I had and he let me back in.
I won by the way. He gave up.
Fighting is fun when you win. Especially when you're 5"4' and everyone thinks you're going to die.
There's something about the adrenaline rush and getting punched in the head that is great.
But I have no plans to fight again. Although my girlfriend LOVED my black-eye. :2thumb:



jme2049 said:


> Thats awesome.I still have a session now an then. Do you know about the glitch? you can level your pokemon up to 150. cant remember where it is but look on google you'll find it.:2thumb:


Psht glitches. I'm doing it eu naturale.
Level 10 bulbasaur.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Psht glitches. I'm doing it eu naturale.
> Level 10 bulbasaur.


bulbasaur? you having a laugh? its all about squirtle! although i am a great admirer of venasaurs solarbeam. lol
when i was in high school pokemon was like religion. :blush:


----------



## Bearnandos

Um....wat you guys on man!!!! ppshhhh NOTHING and I mean NOTHING beats TOKEPI !!!!!!!! Tokepi RULES !!!!!!!


----------



## jme2049

togepi had some sort off power like a special hyper beam move? didnt it?
the original pokemon was the best when there was 151. when they started bringing the rest out it got rubbish.


----------



## Bearnandos

Yeah I was slightly miffed - took me ages to remeber all 151 pokemon for my son back then...so when they added the new pokemon I was like.....hey son...think since ya already 9 yrs old....forget about pokemon...girls R much more fun......:lol2: (j/k) lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I wouldn't describe myself as an avid fighter haha. It's more of a 'chav' thing. But my second fight was with my mate Fight Club-style.
> It. Was. Amazing.
> There was so much blood all over our faces. I tried to get back in the club afterwards and the bouncer said 'you look like you've been punched, mate.'
> I told him I had and he let me back in.
> I won by the way. He gave up.
> Fighting is fun when you win. Especially when you're 5"4' and everyone thinks you're going to die.
> There's something about the adrenaline rush and getting punched in the head that is great.
> But I have no plans to fight again. Although my girlfriend LOVED my black-eye. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Psht glitches. I'm doing it eu naturale.
> Level 10 bulbasaur.


'Short Man Syndrome'??? I work with someone like that. Neither I nor any of my colleagues want to go out for a drink with him- experience shows it's a bad idea...


----------



## Bearnandos

OMG...I just read one of the funniest things in a long time....go check it out if ya bored...its in the Fun section of this website - titled...How to shower like a women....go on its worth the read


----------



## ilovetoads2

So I finished sealing. It changed the colour and made it shiny...I am very disappointed. Then I do some reading and find that grout actually contains very little if any lime at all...so a vinegar wash or soak would have been enough! I am still going to keep going with it but wont be sealing it in the tank in case I hate it or make another on to replace it. :devil::devil::devil:

Also, got up in the early hours to find all three frogs sitting side by side on the water dish...I am hoping this means Fred is not a bully and perhaps jumping on the little guy was a mistake...


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> bulbasaur? you having a laugh? its all about squirtle! although i am a great admirer of venasaurs solarbeam. lol
> when i was in high school pokemon was like religion. :blush:


squirtle sucks big time. Bulbasaur is swish. I only have two pokes, an ivysaur and butterfree. Brock got owned.



Ron Magpie said:


> 'Short Man Syndrome'??? I work with someone like that. Neither I nor any of my colleagues want to go out for a drink with him- experience shows it's a bad idea...


Nah. That fight was just for fun cos neither of us had had a proper one before.
We weren't annoyed at each other at all. We're like best mates.


----------



## zaphod

*im so excited!!!!!*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo i gotta i gotta i just have to tell someone !!!!!!!

My leucs are coming yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh bless my hubbys smelly socks he actually has a weekend off and poor him he's now on his way to fetch them for me instead of chilling out relaxing and enjoying his free time i go and talk him into driving up the m69 :flrt:hehe im such a baddddddddddd wifey :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

zaphod said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo i gotta i gotta i just have to tell someone !!!!!!!
> 
> My leucs are coming yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh bless my hubbys smelly socks he actually has a weekend off and poor him he's now on his way to fetch them for me instead of chilling out relaxing and enjoying his free time i go and talk him into driving up the m69 :flrt:hehe im such a baddddddddddd wifey :lol2:


Whey for leucs!
They're beauts.

I got an orchid today (I killed my last one)


----------



## manda88

I got loads of stuff for my new house today, including a microwave for £40 down from £100, bargain! Good old Sainsburys. I also fell in love with a teeny little horned frog today and I reserved him cos he was so cute.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I got loads of stuff for my new house today, including a microwave for £40 down from £100, bargain! Good old Sainsburys. I also fell in love with a teeny little horned frog today and I reserved him cos he was so cute.


Microwave? That's all you'll need for cooking. Bargrin.
What type of horned? FANTASEHHHHH?
I got some ficus too, for little Bryn cos the spider plant he had was dying. So I planted that and took the spider plant out.

Excitement to da max.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Fixed some of the shininess on my rock...happy again. Have it planted, looks pretty good, or will do when the background is covered with the plants (the devils ivy will soon come back to life) and now just have to wait until Monday before I can put water in...happy days! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Microwave? That's all you'll need for cooking. Bargrin.
> What type of horned? FANTASEHHHHH?
> I got some ficus too, for little Bryn cos the spider plant he had was dying. So I planted that and took the spider plant out.
> 
> Excitement to da max.


It's a cranwelli, but they thought they were fantasys until we told them they weren't, bless them. So we're still on the hunt for fantasys!!
Big story of the day, a chav stopped to let me on the escalator, I nearly fainted!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It's a cranwelli, but they thought they were fantasys until we told them they weren't, bless them. So we're still on the hunt for fantasys!!
> Big story of the day, a chav stopped to let me on the escalator, I nearly fainted!


haha love dem chavs 
I'm watching the pursuit of happyness!
I haven't seen it for aaaages.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Any of you bitches up?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Who you calling a bitch you punk? I am up...but only for about 30 seconds longer cause I need to sleep now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bladeblaster

ilovetoads2 said:


> Who you calling a bitch you punk? I am up...but only for about 30 seconds longer cause I need to sleep now. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


oh no you dont.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Any of you bitches up?


Hehe- I just saw ILF's post and was about to go MEGA- then I got it in context. So, questian: I'm really thinking about ordering a cane toad through my regular (good!) petshop, but do I really need any more animals? I have got a vacant space, I've kepts them oodles of times before, etc etc, but is now time to stop and grow up? You decide!


----------



## andaroo

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- I just saw ILF's post and was about to go MEGA- then I got it in context. So, questian: I'm really thinking about ordering a cane toad through my regular (good!) petshop, but do I really need any more animals? I have got a vacant space, I've kepts them oodles of times before, etc etc, but is now time to stop and grow up? You decide!


It's never time to stop and grow up! There's nothing immature about having a pet cane toad either! I say go for it if it makes you happy. You said you've kept them before? What happened to the ones you used to have? How long do they live for?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I had a male that lived for about 20 years- but I have no idea how old he was when I got him. I also used to keep them as free-range pets in a walled garden when I lived in Brazil as a teenager.


----------



## fatlad69

Flanman, how is the Pygmy Cham doing?


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Flanman, how is the Pygmy Cham doing?


When he eats... it's amazing.
He seems to be doing Ralph Fiennes.

Little bit worried about the piece of wood I put in today. Dead wood can't be poisonous, can it?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> When he eats... it's amazing.
> He seems to be doing Ralph Fiennes.
> 
> Little bit worried about the piece of wood I put in today. Dead wood can't be poisonous, can it?


I have loads of home grown bamboo, if you like I can send you some so he can climb it, but it might be too thick for him to climb with his little feet...


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I have loads of home grown bamboo, if you like I can send you some so he can climb it, but it might be too thick for him to climb with his little feet...


I've got some bamboo, but I didn't wanna put it in because it's not very African! haha.
Then, saying that, I don't think bromeliads are either...
He seems to like the vines of the Jasmine and Ficus more than the wood anyway.
Cheers for the offer pandamanda.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I've got some bamboo, but I didn't wanna put it in because it's not very African! haha.
> Then, saying that, I don't think bromeliads are either...
> He seems to like the vines of the Jasmine and Ficus more than the wood anyway.
> Cheers for the offer pandamanda.


Bless him, he sounds so cute I just want to hug him!! I want a yemen chameleon so badly, I just love sitting watching them walk along the vines looking around at everything, they're so adorable! But so very expensive as well!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Bless him, he sounds so cute I just want to hug him!! I want a yemen chameleon so badly, I just love sitting watching them walk along the vines looking around at everything, they're so adorable! But so very expensive as well!


Aye. Bryn's good cos he was cheap and doesn't need a 3' tall screen enclosure!
As we all know, that's nearly as big as me.
When he sleeps it's the cutest. Sometimes he falls upside down in the night and doesn't even wake up. haha


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Sometimes he falls upside down in the night and doesn't even wake up. haha


Thats brilliant you should take a picture next time and show us. I cant wait to get my Mossy's and also are little cranwelli horned frog. Only 2 weeks left!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thats brilliant you should take a picture next time and show us. I cant wait to get my Mossy's and also are little cranwelli horned frog. Only 2 weeks left!!!


He did it again last night haha. He's so great.

I need to start forking out on upgrading my terrariums. They all need something or other added to them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah i have found out its not cheap this hobby. When you see the price of the reptile/phib you want to get you think not too bad but its the £100's of pounds you have to spend on the set-ups.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah i have found out its not cheap this hobby. When you see the price of the reptile/phib you want to get you think not too bad but its the £100's of pounds you have to spend on the set-ups.


haha exactly. Bulbs aswell... psssht. So expensive. I need to buy about 3.


----------



## manda88

Me and Matt are going to need to get a bigger viv for the mossys when they grow, and a 45x45x45 for my horned baby, and then probably another one for my next horned baby! Fun fun! Needs a must!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Me and Matt are going to need to get a bigger viv for the mossys when they grow, and a 45x45x45 for my horned baby, and then probably another one for my next horned baby! Fun fun! Needs a must!


I moved my mossy the other day. He now has an orchid in his viv. He hasn't eaten since 
They are funny little things.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah they do seem to be funny little things, the slightest change and they get the grump.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I moved my mossy the other day. He now has an orchid in his viv. He hasn't eaten since
> They are funny little things.


He must be female with a mood like that :gasp: bless him, I'm sure he'll be fine again once he gets his head round the move! Maybe he's on his period.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> He must be female with a mood like that :gasp: bless him, I'm sure he'll be fine again once he gets his head round the move! Maybe he's on his period.


He's probably definitely on his period.
He will eventually. He likes sitting on the orchid. It's sweet.
I'll get some pics up.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He's probably definitely on his period.
> He will eventually. He likes sitting on the orchid. It's sweet.
> I'll get some pics up.


Yay I like pictures! In case you hadn't noticed from my 248 pictures of my frogs on my facebook!! :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes do it I want to see pictures, everytime I see him it makes me want them even more they are just so amazing looking.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't find him! hahaha
I'll take some tonight.


----------



## manda88

He's probably changing his sanitary towel and doesn't want you to see!


----------



## dazzah2010

hi there just a quick question how do i post pics on here??


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> He's probably changing his sanitary towel and doesn't want you to see!


ewewewwwwwwwww!



dazzah2010 said:


> hi there just a quick question how do i post pics on here??


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/76235-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## manda88

Haha, put a tampon in there and see if it disappears!!


















On second thoughts, maybe don't.


----------



## ilovetoads2

manda88 said:


> Haha, put a tampon in there and see if it disappears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On second thoughts, maybe don't.


Hmmm. I was just checking the last comment on here to see what topic we were on now...:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hmmm. I was just checking the last comment on here to see what topic we were on now...:gasp:


It appears to be the menstruation cycle.
My fav.


----------



## andaroo

Ok next topic please...

Does anyone watch desperate housewives?


----------



## andaroo

i'm bored some one restrain me from re arranging my tank i have gone off it, it looks more like a botanical garden than a rainforest! What should i do?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I used to watch desperate housewives.
Back when it were good.
Then that retarded black guy came into the series and meh.

Do some wiring if you're bored?

OH WAIT.


----------



## fatlad69

I am so bored I keep cleaning the glass on my new viv so I can see inside, but it's empty! It steams up within 5 minutes so what do I do? Clean it again, why? 

I have even made half a dozen of the fruit fly feeding stations out of film canisters. I am so bored I made delux models and added a suction cup to stick to the glass to stop them falling over. How sad is that!


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I used to watch desperate housewives.
> Back when it were good.
> Then that retarded black guy came into the series and meh.
> 
> Do some wiring if you're bored?
> 
> OH WAIT.


OOOH but it is good again now! 1 of them's fiance left her and married another housewife, she went mental and stabbed herself and tried to frame him, she gets taken away to the mad house, recovers, comes back to wisteria lane and then becomes a lesbian with an ex stripper!:gasp:


----------



## fatlad69

andaroo said:


> OOOH but it is good again now! 1 of them's fiance left her and married another housewife, she went mental and stabbed herself and tried to frame him, she gets taken away to the mad house, recovers, comes back to wisteria lane and then becomes a lesbian with an ex stripper!:gasp:


What channel is it on!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> OOOH but it is good again now! 1 of them's fiance left her and married another housewife, she went mental and stabbed herself and tried to frame him, she gets taken away to the mad house, recovers, comes back to wisteria lane and then becomes a lesbian with an ex stripper!:gasp:


Which one?
<3 Eva Longoria.


----------



## ilovetoads2

OOOOHHH I have a new idea...cant wait till tomorrow...feeling sick though...grrr....:bash:


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> OOOOHHH I have a new idea...cant wait till tomorrow...feeling sick though...grrr....:bash:


what is it?:gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> OOOOHHH I have a new idea...cant wait till tomorrow...feeling sick though...grrr....:bash:


Awwwww must be viv creation withdraw symptoms.......hope you get better soon


----------



## Bearnandos

andaroo said:


> i'm bored some one restrain me from re arranging my tank i have gone off it, it looks more like a botanical garden than a rainforest! What should i do?


Leave it alone - it looks great as is........do what I do when the fingers start a itchin.......start another viv...it always works......:whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

andaroo said:


> what is it?:gasp:


I had an idea last night, a different method I am going to try to see if I can make a mould of some sort...and your tank looks great, there is no need to keep mucking with it...though it is better doing it now before any frogs go in. :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmm, I'm pretty bored with all my tanks, but if it ain't broke...:whistling2:

Still thinking about getting that cane toad, though, so that'll give me something to plan!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Teach it to dance.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Teach it to dance.


 Now *that* would be worth seeing on Youtube- keyboard cats? Pfft! *So* last week!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Okay...my idea did not work, but will if I can find some liquid polyurethane foam...any ideas?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wickes?


----------



## ilovetoads2

WIll give them a try next time I am near there...in the meantime, I have started planning my fire bellied toad tank...I will have the 45 tall exo spare for them while I work on it once I move the red eyes over...I wish I could afford a taller tank for them though, I had a wicked drawing of a streambank idea with roots and different levels...but it isnt so I will just have to make do...:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm annoyed guys.

The bloody job centre are effing me around.
They put a suspension on my job seekers allowance because I voluntarily left my job. Which.... although it was an apprenticeship where I was earning less than half the minimum wage, is... reasonably understandable. I should've made more efforts to find work before I left.

Initially I appealed this decision and they sent me back a letter saying the decision had not been changed.
The same letter says:

_The sanction period was reduced by 10 weeks because Mr Flan did not recieve Jobseeker's Allowance from 09/04/09 to 20/05/09 and from 06/08/09 to 02/09/09 _[I was on holiday; paid for by my parents]_. As Jobseeker's Allowance had already been paid up to 27/11/09 when the decision was given, *the sanction dates are 12/12/09 to 15/01/10* (both dates included)._

So I phoned up the jobcentre and they tell me that they have no record of the sanction being reduced (I'm suspended from the 12/12/09 to the 19/03/10) and that I need to bring this letter in to prove it.
I won't be receiving any money for weeks now while they fanny around with it.
I've made so many efforts to find work, and applied to quite a few places. I can't really help being unemployed right now, so I think it's only fair that I'm entitled to JSA.

Not. Happy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What qualifications do you have? Why don't you move.....to the mainland!?


----------



## manda88

I think you'd make a pretty penny or two if you became a crab fisherman for the Cornelia Marie. It's all about Deadliest Catch. Pllus the captain just died, you could take his place. Captain Flan!


----------



## Pipkin28

:bash: Sorry to hear that Flanny. 

Wish we could help, I mean, you could have my job - it stinks worse than a bag of manky old fish and I hate it. I need to sort out some OU courses and get some quals for what I want to do. 20 years in the Civil Service and I'm qualified to do shit all, other than faff about with endless bits of paperwork and pretend to be interested in carpets, office furniture and cleaning equipment....... yawn!!

What sort of work are you interested in?? (Apart from _anything_ at the moment!!)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> What qualifications do you have? Why don't you move.....to the mainland!?


6 Cs and a B at GCSE
D in Music Tech and E in Photography at A-Level

I was the laziest sixth former the head had EVER seen. I don't think that's a good qualification though. Probably what's holding me back. 

I CAN'T MOVE TO THE MAINLAND.
I DON'T HAVE ANY MONEY.

I plan on Sheffielding it in a couple of years. I will miss the coast immensely.



manda88 said:


> I think you'd make a pretty penny or two if you became a crab fisherman for the Cornelia Marie. It's all about Deadliest Catch. Pllus the captain just died, you could take his place. Captain Flan!


I would bloody do that. Honestly. I think that'd be amazing.



Pipkin28 said:


> :bash: Sorry to hear that Flanny.
> 
> Wish we could help, I mean, you could have my job - it stinks worse than a bag of manky old fish and I hate it. I need to sort out some OU courses and get some quals for what I want to do. 20 years in the Civil Service and I'm qualified to do shit all, other than faff about with endless bits of paperwork and pretend to be interested in carpets, office furniture and cleaning equipment....... yawn!!
> 
> What sort of work are you interested in?? (Apart from _anything_ at the moment!!)


I'm doing an OU course in English Lit. It's so effing cool. I find I work harder when I'm on my own and have no distractions, too. I'm NEARLY getting distinctions. Woop.

The dream is to be a journalist. Preferably a wildlife journalist.
So zoos and wildlife parks would be great, as would working at the local newspaper thang.
But I doubt I'll get anything like that at the moment, so retail, barwork, shopsssss etc.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Burger king!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm doing an OU course in English Lit. It's so effing cool. I find I work harder when I'm on my own and have no distractions, too. I'm NEARLY getting distinctions. Woop.
> 
> The dream is to be a journalist. Preferably a wildlife journalist.
> So zoos and wildlife parks would be great, as would working at the local newspaper thang.
> But I doubt I'll get anything like that at the moment, so retail, barwork, shopsssss etc.


 
Have you thought about trying to submit an article as a freelance writer to any publications?
BBC Wildlife Magazine
It's a SLIM chance of success but it would give you a goal!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Burger king!!!!!


I don't eat meat, innit.
I wouldn't want to flip those little portions of cow


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you thought about trying to submit an article as a freelance writer to any publications?
> BBC Wildlife Magazine
> It's a SLIM chance of success but it would give you a goal!


That's a really good idea, Pipkin. I've bookmarked that.
My mum bought me that magazine the other day!
Now I just need a story... I'm pretty lucky to live in a real foresty area with lots of wildlife about.

Maybe I'll let an adder bite me and chronicle the events.


----------



## Pipkin28

Just found a job for you - shame you haven't got a degree in marketing but,hey, at least it's fairly near you!!!!!!

Marketing Co-ordinator


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Just found a job for you - shame you haven't got a degree in marketing but,hey, at least it's fairly near you!!!!!!
> 
> Marketing Co-ordinator


hahaha. There's a few wildlife parks on the Island that should be opening in the next few months. I'm gonna try them.

THEY HAVE CAIMANS AT AMAZON WORLD :mf_dribble:

I think I probably need a more sensible e-mail address.


----------



## Pipkin28

Okay, how about you join the BTCV and do an article on volunteering...??? Am I good to you..... or what?????:2thumb:

BTCV Offices and Opportunities
Your nearest office is Southampton


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sheffield!???


----------



## ilovetoads2

Be an online whore? THere are plenty that would want to see you in your best stockings and sussies...not me, like, but I am sure someone would :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Okay, how about you join the BTCV and do an article on volunteering...??? Am I good to you..... or what?????:2thumb:
> 
> BTCV Offices and Opportunities
> Your nearest office is Southampton


What the heck is that? :gasp:
and yes Pipkin you are wonderful. In fact you've given me toads and career oppurtunities :')



Morgan Freeman said:


> Sheffield!???


Girlfriend's going to university there next year, innit. It sucks me being here and her in Leicestaaaaaaaaaaar. Especially being penniless.
I can take Open University wherever so... she's cashed in.


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> Be an online whore? THere are plenty that would want to see you in your best stockings and sussies...not me, like, but I am sure someone would :2thumb:


 
You win, hands down, that is THE best suggestion!!! Love it!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Right. I'm not being a whore.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ipreferaflan said:


> Right. I'm not being a whore.


Well TBH if you are going to be so closeminded you wont get anywhere in life will you? :whip:


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Right. I'm not being a whore.


 
Awwwwww, spoilsport!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Why don't I be the pimp and you two can be my whores?
We'll split it 90/10.

Excellent.
I won't even have to get copyright! I've already got 'Flanny's Fannys' trademarked from my fan business.
Same name, different product.

You both start monday.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Reading that back, it sounds a lot more pervy that I intended.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I won't even have to get copyright! I've already got 'Flanny's Fannys'.


Great name, love it!!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

OMG I am sooooooo bored! I think I have posted like 100 times today cause I have had such a rubbish day and have nothing else to do...:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

We need a sticky on best beginner frog species!


----------



## LIZARD

DEFFO :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

This is what I've got so far
Aquatic
African Clawed Frog (Xenopus)

Semi-aquatic
Fire-Bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis, perhaps other species in the same genus too)

Arboreal (Tree Frogs)
White's Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea)
American Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea)
American Grey/Gray Tree Frog (Hyla versicolor)
Peacock Tree Frog/Big Eyed Tree Frog (Leptopelis Vermiculatus)
Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (rhacophorus dennysi)
European Green Tree Frog (hyla aborea)

Terrestrial (Ground Frogs)
Horned/Pacman Frog (Ceratophrys)

Can anyone add to it?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Why don't I be the pimp and you two can be my whores?
> We'll split it 90/10.
> 
> Excellent.
> I won't even have to get copyright! I've already got 'Flanny's Fannys' trademarked from my fan business.
> Same name, different product.
> 
> You both start monday.


You make me lol far too much, Harv.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Why don't I be the pimp and you two can be my whores?
> We'll split it 90/10.
> 
> Excellent.
> I won't even have to get copyright! I've already got 'Flanny's Fannys' trademarked from my fan business.
> Same name, different product.
> 
> You both start monday.


 
Great!! Get paid for what I normally do for free???? :gasp: :rotfl:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> This is what I've got so far
> Aquatic
> African Clawed Frog (Xenopus)
> 
> Semi-aquatic
> Fire-Bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis, perhaps other species in the same genus too)
> 
> Arboreal (Tree Frogs)
> White's Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea)
> American Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea)
> American Grey/Gray Tree Frog (Hyla versicolor)
> Peacock Tree Frog/Big Eyed Tree Frog (Leptopelis Vermiculatus)
> Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (rhacophorus dennysi)
> European Green Tree Frog (hyla aborea)
> 
> Terrestrial (Ground Frogs)
> Horned/Pacman Frog (Ceratophrys)
> 
> Can anyone add to it?


 Cane toad.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> This is what I've got so far
> Aquatic
> African Clawed Frog (Xenopus)
> 
> Semi-aquatic
> Fire-Bellied Toad (Bombina orientalis, perhaps other species in the same genus too)
> 
> Arboreal (Tree Frogs)
> White's Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea)
> American Green Tree Frog (Hyla cinerea)
> American Grey/Gray Tree Frog (Hyla versicolor)
> Peacock Tree Frog/Big Eyed Tree Frog (Leptopelis Vermiculatus)
> Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (rhacophorus dennysi)
> European Green Tree Frog (hyla aborea)
> 
> Terrestrial (Ground Frogs)
> Horned/Pacman Frog (Ceratophrys)
> 
> Can anyone add to it?


European green Toads?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Cane toad.


Added. Aren't they HIGHLY poisonous?



Morgan Freeman said:


> European green Toads?


I've never seen those before.
They're really cool.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Added. *Aren't they HIGHLY poisonous?*
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen those before.
> They're really cool.


 Only if you try to eat them...

EGTs are great- very easy to feed and keep. We need a Bufonoid revival!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You make me lol far too much, Harv.


:thumb:



Pipkin28 said:


> Great!! Get paid for what I normally do for free???? :gasp: :rotfl:


Excellent. I had no idea you had experience.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Only if you try to eat them...
> 
> EGTs are great- very easy to feed and keep. We need a Bufonoid revival!


ah excellent.
What about Budgett's? Anyone know about them?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Some others I'm not so sure on:

Asian Horned Frog
Red-Legged Running Frog
Tomato Frog
Spadefoot Toad
Harlequin Toad
Amazon Milk Frog

Also, are there ANY darts that are recommended for beginners?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm gonna move this to another thread.
It's too on topic and only a few people will view this thread.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah i have noticed that there are alot of off topic on other threads and more on topic on this thread. If that makes sense:hmm:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah i have noticed that there are alot of off topic on other threads and more on topic on this thread. If that makes sense:hmm:


hahaha very true


----------



## manda88

Is Ichabod eating again yet Harv? And where are these fabled pictures of him sleeping on the orchid?!?!?!?! Richie has sent me pictures of our baby mossies, they're sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

He ate last night! Two crickets.
I think he's fully grown now and he doesn't need to eat every day.
He's huge.
Spotted him sitting on the moss that's attached to the orchid's roots and took a few snaps. I will post them later, but I'm off to the job centre and then to get an application form at Tesco!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He ate last night! Two crickets.
> I think he's fully grown now and he doesn't need to eat every day.
> He's huge.
> Spotted him sitting on the moss that's attached to the orchid's roots and took a few snaps. I will post them later, but I'm off to the job centre and then to get an application form at Tesco!


Yay! That's really good news  And have fun collecting/filling out the form, if it's anything like the one at Sainsburys then it is longggggggggg


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yay! That's really good news  And have fun collecting/filling out the form, if it's anything like the one at Sainsburys then it is longggggggggg


Got one.
AND sorted out my jobseeker's.
All is well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Got one.
> AND sorted out my jobseeker's.
> All is well.


Good luck n sh*t.

Working in retail isn't all that bad, you get to work with people your age and sometimes it can be a laugh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Retails is easy money just not in supermarket because then you actually have to work because there ALWAYS busy!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Retails is easy money just not in supermarket because then you actually have to work because there ALWAYS busy!!!!


Depends what you're doing...checkout is easy the time goes so quick. 

Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep.....£16 plz. K thx.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Argos round the back as a stockroom boy is a peice of p*ss. plus you can mess around and the customers dont see you. C**p monies though!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I've heard Argos is a doss!

I worked for the U.S Navy once in a commissary (little supermarket for US Military overseas) and spent most of the time playing eye spy or cooling off in the freezers. That was a good job.


----------



## manda88

It's not about fat old women writing a cheque for £1.20 to pay for some chocolate and then shouting at you for not being able to find a pen for them to write it out. 
If you read this, bitch, you're a fat bitch.
'Scuse my language.


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's a small Tesco. Not the big one. Tesco Express or sumsh*t.
Whatever it is, it'll be a hell of a lot better than working in a salon.
'Isn't New York in London?'


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It's not about fat old women writing a cheque for £1.20 to pay for some chocolate and then shouting at you for not being able to find a pen for them to write it out.
> If you read this, bitch, you're a fat bitch.
> 'Scuse my language.


 
Haha the grumps are the best. Just be overly polite back they hate it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> It's a small Tesco. Not the big one. Tesco Express or sumsh*t.
> Whatever it is, it'll be a hell of a lot better than working in a salon.
> 'Isn't New York in London?'


What's the pay like?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I've heard Argos is a doss!
> QUOTE]
> 
> It really is apart from round christmas, when i worked there i think i lost about a stone in weight around then, the amount of tickets you had to pick.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the pay like?


I haven't got a frigging clue. It's just up the road from me though, so no travel fees!
My mate works there and he said it's pretty awesome. Would be cool to work with someone I know.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Or did you mean in the salon?
I worked 35 hours for £80 a week.


----------



## ipreferaflan

and I had to go to college on top of that.
Night
mare.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Or did you mean in the salon?
> I worked 35 hours for £80 a week.


Thats ridiculous and illegal i am pretty sure, i earned twice that a week for working 15 hours, no wonder you left!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Or did you mean in the salon?
> I worked 35 hours for £80 a week.


I meant Tescos but that sucks. My dad's a barber so I'm familiar with what temps/trainees have to put up with.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha the grumps are the best. Just be overly polite back they hate it.


I hated the grumps, so many people were so ridiculously rude and pompous, like they're higher than the workers just cos they work in a supermarket! But then there were some people who were nice and chatty, and there was more than one occasion when someone told me I had a beautiful smile.....weirdos.


----------



## jme2049

unemployment sucks:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I hated the grumps, so many people were so ridiculously rude and pompous, like they're higher than the workers just cos they work in a supermarket! But then there were some people who were nice and chatty, and there was more than one occasion when someone told me I had a beautiful smile.....weirdos.


I worked for the U.S Navy....where it was the same people all the time and everyone knew each other. Sometimes the rude people were annoying, but I just let them got on with it.

Other than that I worked in a cash and carry, where it was pretty quiet and nobody was that rude and a golf club, where everyone is old and polite and looks up to you for being knowledgable.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thats ridiculous and illegal i am pretty sure, i earned twice that a week for working 15 hours, no wonder you left!!!!


Nah, in an apprenticeship that's the cheapest you can get paid. Literally met every hairdressing stereotype you can think of.
My boss was the biggest in-your-face gay I've ever seen and all the girls were so stupid.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I meant Tescos but that sucks. My dad's a barber so I'm familiar with what temps/trainees have to put up with.


I wish I'd done that instead. I was way better at cutting men's hair. Hairdressing is ridiculously pretentious.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> unemployment sucks:sad::sad::sad:


It does. Being unemployed was proper depressing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I hated the grumps, so many people were so ridiculously rude and pompous, like they're higher than the workers just cos they work in a supermarket! But then there were some people who were nice and chatty, and there was more than one occasion when someone told me I had a beautiful smile.....weirdos.


I shampooed a lady who told me I'd NEVER go to university or get a degree and that I'd be stuck in hairdressing for life.
and we had a miserable lady called Violet. I called her Violent.
Most of the old ladies were nice and they LOVED the head massages. 



jme2049 said:


> unemployment sucks:sad::sad::sad:


I second that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I shampooed a lady who told me I'd NEVER go to university or get a degree and that I'd be stuck in hairdressing for life.
> and we had a miserable lady called Violet. I called her Violent.
> Most of the old ladies were nice and they LOVED the head massages.


Ha! My brother was an estate agent and his boss told him if he's not carefull he'll never amount to anything. His respone was along the lines of "Yeah I could end up being a f*cking estate agent*. Then quit.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha! My brother was an estate agent and his boss told him if he's not carefull he'll never amount to anything. His respone was along the lines of "Yeah I could end up being a f*cking estate agent*. Then quit.


haha. I had to remain polite all the time, although I did walk out in the end. The bitchiness just did my head in. It's like working with children, only they're your superiors.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha! My brother was an estate agent and his boss told him if he's not carefull he'll never amount to anything. His respone was along the lines of "Yeah I could end up being a f*cking estate agent*. Then quit.


Excellent i wonder what the managers response to that was.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> haha. I had to remain polite all the time, although I did walk out in the end. The bitchiness just did my head in. It's like working with children, only they're your superiors.


Welcome to the world of work. Trying being a graduate working in accounts.

I should really start my Masters but meh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Excellent i wonder what the managers response to that was.


"Oh Shutup John" I think. Que big legal row over damage to the company car and eventually them having to give in.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am a mom of 3...that is enough work for me. I do volunteer twice a week though. 

Today was a hard day. Got a manicure and pedicure then off to the hairdressers where I decided to chop off my long locks in favour of shorter hair with a fringe and then got rid of my blonde...:gasp:

My hubby will think he is cheating! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Welcome to the world of work. Trying being a graduate working in accounts.
> 
> I should really start my Masters but meh.


That sounds hard work :/



ilovetoads2 said:


> I am a mom of 3...that is enough work for me. I do volunteer twice a week though.
> 
> Today was a hard day. Got a manicure and pedicure then off to the hairdressers where I decided to chop off my long locks in favour of shorter hair with a fringe and then got rid of my blonde...:gasp:
> 
> My hubby will think he is cheating! :mf_dribble:


Getting my hair done for free was awesome.
Plus I know who all the good hairdressers are now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> That sounds hard work :/


What a Masters? Interesting work is always easier.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> What a Masters? Interesting work is always easier.


and the accounts malarky.
What's your masters in?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> and the accounts malarky.
> What's your masters in?


It's easy. Glorified admin.

Haven't decided....Put it off due to ill health INNIT. My degree was in History/Sociology so probably something related.


----------



## manda88

I have masters in laziness and swearing.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> It does. Being unemployed was proper depressing.


That it is, that it is. Just trying to keep busy does my head in. eventually i run out of things to do.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> That it is, that it is. Just trying to keep busy does my head in. eventually i run out of things to do.


I used to space out stuff throughout the week. Post office one day, going shops the next...just for something to do each day :/


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I dont think Uni makes that much difference in finding a job unless it is something very specific as both my sisters have uni degree's but both of them are finding it hard to get a job. I find jobs tend to look at current employment history more.


----------



## ilovetoads2

My day is filled with housework, everyday...But I will be going back to Psychology when the kids are older. In the meantime I am liking keeping busy with hobbies and pampering days. :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's easy. Glorified admin.
> 
> Haven't decided....Put it off due to ill health INNIT. My degree was in History/Sociology so probably something related.


That sounds cool. I'm only in the foundation year of my degree so it's humanities as opposed to Eng Lit. I have to do a bit of History. S'alright stuff.



manda88 said:


> I have masters in laziness and swearing.


Wow, me too! I want to get a masters in arguing.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I used to space out stuff throughout the week. Post office one day, going shops the next...just for something to do each day :/


I DO THIS.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I dont think Uni makes that much difference in finding a job unless it is something very specific as both my sisters have uni degree's but both of them are finding it hard to get a job. I find jobs tend to look at current employment history more.


Well, that depends on what job it is, surely?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I dont think Uni makes that much difference in finding a job unless it is something very specific as both my sisters have uni degree's but both of them are finding it hard to get a job. I find jobs tend to look at current employment history more.


I'd say pre recession, most graduates would enter admin or similar and their degree would help them advance within the company. Now the recession hit, it doesn't matter one bit. I'd like to do one just for me.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I have masters in laziness and swearing.


lol, im working towads mine


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah it does depend on jobs that your going for obviously but my sister has done a degree in Marine biology and that is nothing around. Although i think it does make your CV look better if you do have a uni degree.


----------



## ipreferaflan

University is SO expensive nowdays. OU is great!

For those of you who are interested in little Bryn-la: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/469155-my-little-sleeping-bryn.html#post5728326


----------



## manda88

I have a National Diploma in Equine Management. It's pretty pointless seeing as a) I don't have a horse, b) I don't work with horses, and c) I probably won't own a horse until I'm about 93.
On the plus side, the course was a proper laugh and was fairly interesting at times! The not so fun part was when I had to wash horse willies on work experience. Mmmmmm.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> University is SO expensive nowdays. OU is great!


in open university are credit points the same as ucas points?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

He is awesome and i like the pics of ichabod as well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I have a National Diploma in Equine Management. It's pretty pointless seeing as a) I don't have a horse, b) I don't work with horses, and c) I probably won't own a horse until I'm about 93.
> On the plus side, the course was a proper laugh and was fairly interesting at times! The not so fun part was when I had to wash horse willies on work experience. Mmmmmm.


Oooh! My girlfriend has a horse. He's called polo.



jme2049 said:


> in open university are credit points the same as ucas points?


I'm not sure. Each 8 month unit is 60 points, but you can do shorter units for less points. 300 points make up a degree, 360 make an honours degree. I get a diploma half way through, and a certificate in higher education next year. With those I can then go and work at a newspapers or something and when I finish my honours degree I'll also have experience in journalism!
I think it's a good idea.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> He is awesome and i like the pics of ichabod as well.


They're both really good display pets. Bryn is great at being handled too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh! My girlfriend has a horse. He's called polo.


A horse was raped in Leicester.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> A horse was raped in Leicester.


For real?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh! My girlfriend has a horse. He's called polo.


:gasp: Can you ask her if I can have it, pretty please?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> :gasp: Can you ask her if I can have it, pretty please?!


It's not just hers. Her twin sistah owns half of it too.
So sorry manda


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's not just hers. Her twin sistah owns half of it too.
> So sorry manda


She has a twin?!?! That must be excellent, which one to choose!! Haha.
Only if they're identical of course. I always find that with identical twins, one is always more attractive than the other, like Emily and Katie from Skins, Emily is prettier I think.
Post a pic of her horsey!!!!


----------



## Rhi01

manda88 said:


> Emily is prettier I think.


I think so too! Katie is a bit annoying. Are you going to watch it tonight?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> She has a twin?!?! That must be excellent, which one to choose!! Haha.
> Only if they're identical of course. I always find that with identical twins, one is always more attractive than the other, like Emily and Katie from Skins, Emily is prettier I think.
> Post a pic of her horsey!!!!


haha they aren't identical.
I defo got the most gorgeous one 
I do naaaaat watch skins. It's rubbish. The Inbetweeners is a much more accurate depiction of what sixth form was like.
I cannae find any pics of her horse, but I shall one day. He's brown. Quite purdy.


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> I think so too! Katie is a bit annoying. Are you going to watch it tonight?


Katie is bloody irritating! I'm too lazy to stay up and watch it, I like being in bed by 9!! But I will watch it tomorrow on On Demand, as well as Secret diary of a Call Girl.
Freddie is fit. Cook is ming.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Inbetweeners is shot where I live, the school is half a mile and one of the pubs two roads away.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha they aren't identical.
> I defo got the most gorgeous one
> I do naaaaat watch skins. It's rubbish. The Inbetweeners is a much more accurate depiction of what sixth form was like.
> I cannae find any pics of her horse, but I shall one day. He's brown. Quite purdy.


Lol is her sister a dog? I've never watched the Inbetweeners, my sis says it's hilarious and that I'd probably love it. The only think I don't like about Skins is the ridiculous amount of drug taking and Katie's poor acting abilities. I'm quite anti-drugs, but I wouldn't be like 'OMG I hate you cos you take drugs', I just don't agree with it and don't see what all the fuss is about.
This is not an invite for a huge debate, by the way!!
I love you all.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Drugs suck big-time. They're for the weak-minded to show off.
KAPOW! The inbetweeners is exactly what sixth form was like for me.








My girlie's hoss.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I used to take loads of drugs! :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Inbetweeners is shot where I live, the school is half a mile and one of the pubs two roads away.


That's amazing. I want to be the fifth inbetweener.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> That's amazing. I want to be the fifth inbetweener.


You can't, soz.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I used to take loads of drugs! :gasp:


Oh no... nonono... they are cool. Drugs ARE cool... they're just... what?

I am inbetweener number 5. My character is called Clint.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh no... nonono... they are cool. Drugs ARE cool... they're just... what?
> 
> I am inbetweener number 5. My character is called Clint.



Drugs are for late teens and early 20s!

Sorry no. Soz.


----------



## cnella

if your the fifth inbetweener do you do that sitting on your hand thing too? :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Drugs are for late teens and early 20s!
> 
> Sorry no. Soz.


Drugs are so 'look at me, I take drugs'.
All my mates from high school do it at university. Pshhhhhht.
They have drugs, I have frogs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

cnella said:


> if your the fifth inbetweener do you do that sitting on your hand thing too? :lol2:


Dead Hand Gang? Hell yeah.
Every night baybeeeee.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Drugs are so 'look at me, I take drugs'.
> All my mates from high school do it at university. Pshhhhhht.
> They have drugs, I have frogs.


Not if you do the fun ones.

I have frogs now. And Citalopram (Yeah, back on ha)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not if you do the fun ones.
> 
> I have frogs now. And Citalopram (Yeah, back on ha)


CityPs are good sh*t, man.


----------



## manda88

The horse is cute!! He has an upset expression though. He looks like a Cleveland Bay! Aren't I sad. And I'm glad you agree with me on the drugs front!! I don't feel so alone anymore!! :')


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> The horse is cute!! He has an upset expression though. He looks like a Cleveland Bay! Aren't I sad. And I'm glad you agree with me on the drugs front!! I don't feel so alone anymore!! :')


Thanks for the PM but no I don't sell crack.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> The horse is cute!! He has an upset expression though. He looks like a Cleveland Bay! Aren't I sad. And I'm glad you agree with me on the drugs front!! I don't feel so alone anymore!! :')


Imogen says she's going to find a picture where he looks happier haha. Apparently he's a New Forest or sumsh*t.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Imogen says she's going to find a picture where he looks happier haha. Apparently he's a New Forest or sumsh*t.


Either he is one huuuuge New Forest pony or the angle of the camera makes him look big! Either way, he is cuuuute. I love the New Forest. And the New Forest loves me.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Either he is one huuuuge New Forest pony or the angle of the camera makes him look big! Either way, he is cuuuute. I love the New Forest. And the New Forest loves me.


That's where we wanna live when we're older. Nawhhhhh <3


----------



## ipreferaflan

Happy now?!

(love Imogen)


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's where we wanna live when we're older. Nawhhhhh <3


Not if I live there first!!! Mwahahahaha!!!! I will have all the ponies in the world!
But for now, I have to stay in Woking. No ponies roaming around here. Just chavs and a hell of a lot of asians.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> image
> Happy now?!
> 
> (love Imogen)


Ah ok, he's not as big as I thought he be! I was imagining him to be like 16 hands! He looks about 14.2?? If nobody understands what I mean, then tough, Imogen will understand!!
I like his roman nose


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Not if I live there first!!! Mwahahahaha!!!! I will have all the ponies in the world!
> But for now, I have to stay in Woking. No ponies roaming around here. Just chavs and a hell of a lot of asians.


The Isle Of Wight is niiiiice.
We have loads of countryside and stuff.
I live here:









But we have our fair share of chavs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

He's 14.1hh but is a bit of a div and thinks he's a horse! He's bloody strong as well!
But he's a lovely lovely boy 
love Imogen x


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> The Isle Of Wight is niiiiice.
> We have loads of countryside and stuff.
> I live here:
> image
> 
> But we have our fair share of chavs.


You live on a white square with a red cross? That looks pretty cramped.
(Just in case, the picture didn't show, hence that comment...)


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He's 14.1hh but is a bit of a div and thinks he's a horse! He's bloody strong as well!
> But he's a lovely lovely boy
> love Imogen x


 
What a guess!!! Bless him, I've found out that all ponies are ridiculously strong for their size!! I used to ride a little pony called Simcoe at college and he was a real shit, he used to stick his stupid little head right up in the air and just trot as fast as he could and then jump over anything that got in his way, I think he was a New Forest pony too. I haven't even ridden a horse this year!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I told Imogen that if Polo kills her I'm going to turn him into pritt sticks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> What a guess!!! Bless him, I've found out that all ponies are ridiculously strong for their size!! I used to ride a little pony called Simcoe at college and he was a real shit, he used to stick his stupid little head right up in the air and just trot as fast as he could and then jump over anything that got in his way, I think he was a New Forest pony too. I haven't even ridden a horse this year!!


Haha oh dear  it's always the small ones that are the worst! And the bounciest. Ouch. 
However, having said that, I once rode an 18.2hh who was about a metre wide and I couldn't walk properly for days after!!
love Imogen


EDIT (by Harvey): Just you wait til I'm next up then, baby. I'M SORRY, I COULDN'T RESIST.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Haha oh dear  it's always the small ones that are the worst! And the bounciest. Ouch.
> However, having said that, I once rode an 18.2hh who was about a metre wide and I couldn't walk properly for days after!!
> love Imogen


Bloooooody hell!!! The biggest horse I've ever ridden was 17.3 but built like a razorblade and looked like a giraffe, he was apparently a Grade B showjumper...like hell, he jumped like a table haha. I fell off him the first time I rode him, I asked him to trot and he started bucking inside out and I slid down his neck and managed to take off his bridle in the process, god knows how!! Thank god he wasn't wearing a martingale!
My boyfriend rides a Belgian Draft called Ed who is built like a tank and about 16.2, his head is like the size of a house, but bless him he can keep up with the 14 hand pony I ride if it's the first hack of the day!
Harv, you're not allowed to turn Polo into glue, you should set him free with the other New Forest ponies! Not that he's going to kill Imogen of course.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im with u on that wokings a dive, there seems to be so many dickheads living there I worked there for ages.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Nothing against u im only refaring to men by the way Dont have any horses here either although I got a short fat dog which is a similar colour to them horses I though all the pykies from Woking had horses whenever I drive through I seem to get stuck behind em.


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Nothing against u im only refaring to men by the way Dont have any horses here either although I got a short fat dog which is a similar colour to them horses I though all the pykies from Woking had horses whenever I drive through I seem to get stuck behind em.


I can't say I've ever seen any horse and carts through Woking! The bit where I'm moving to is nice, it's just some parts which are total crap.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Nothing against u im only refaring to men by the way Dont have any horses here either although I got a short fat dog which is a similar colour to them horses I though all the pykies from Woking had horses whenever I drive through I seem to get stuck behind em.


Where in woking were you working are you sure you weren't working in a pikey site or on a yard because there are never any horse and carts around.


----------



## jme2049

horses scare me. thats all im saying on this matter.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> horses scare me. thats all im saying on this matter.


 
Horses are wimps!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Horses are wimps!


I don't trust 'em.


and I must say, I've never heard anyone use the word 'pikey' outside of Snatch. Is it a mainland thing?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't trust 'em.
> 
> 
> and I must say, I've never heard anyone use the word 'pikey' outside of Snatch. Is it a mainland thing?


Yeah I guess. It's always used here.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah it is ALWAYS used here to describe the SCUM!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Are they gypsies or sumink?


----------



## manda88

Pikey is used for describing dirty chavs who are even more chavvy than your average chav, but I would strongly recommend not calling pikeys 'pikeys' to their faces, or you'll die!!! You won't have a chance to even rub sandwiches in their face!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Are they gypsies or sumink?


Yes. Irish gypsies to be precise.


----------



## ipreferaflan

WANT WANT WANTTTTTT!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thats hilarious looking, it looks like a grumpy old man!!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> WANT WANT WANTTTTTT!


:gasp:............:mf_dribble:
What species is that.......me want tooOooOOoOoOooOO..........


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> WANT WANT WANTTTTTT!


It looks like it's been battered and fried! Bless it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think I may be getting some chipmunks.


----------



## manda88

I got into work this morning to discover that my Lego ambulance had been broken by our cleaners. It had a tow bar thing on it but it's been snapped, they didn't even bother to pick it up, just left it broken on the floor! So I have written them a note in the special book thing that we write important stuff to them in. See below.










Hopefully they will see this and buy me new Lego stuff. I've had that ambulance since I was about 4 years old, maybe even younger! It could have been worth millions!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hahaha!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> :gasp:............:mf_dribble:
> What species is that.......me want tooOooOOoOoOooOO..........


Antsingy Leaf Chameleon (Brookesia perarmata)

It's so gorgeous. Look at the length of its tail!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I think I may be getting some chipmunks.


ALLLLLLVIIIIIIIIIN.



manda88 said:


> I got into work this morning to discover that my Lego ambulance had been broken by our cleaners. It had a tow bar thing on it but it's been snapped, they didn't even bother to pick it up, just left it broken on the floor! So I have written them a note in the special book thing that we write important stuff to them in. See below.
> 
> image
> 
> Hopefully they will see this and buy me new Lego stuff. I've had that ambulance since I was about 4 years old, maybe even younger! It could have been worth millions!


That's. Amazing.

I <3 Star Wars Lego.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I got into work this morning to discover that my Lego ambulance had been broken by our cleaners. It had a tow bar thing on it but it's been snapped, they didn't even bother to pick it up, just left it broken on the floor! So I have written them a note in the special book thing that we write important stuff to them in. See below.
> 
> image
> 
> Hopefully they will see this and buy me new Lego stuff. I've had that ambulance since I was about 4 years old, maybe even younger! It could have been worth millions!


That's fab! It literally made me laugh out loud!:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Bit desturbed about the 'pikey' references earlier though- it's really quite an offensive term- just saying...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Bit desturbed about the 'pikey' references earlier though- it's really quite an offensive term- just saying...


It's not used for all travellers.


----------



## jaykickboxer

My grandads a romany gypsy so not refering to all travelers.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's not used for all travellers.


It is in Kent, trust me. And it's used in a racist way. I don't think for a second that people on here are racist- but words used casually need to be thought about, sometimes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> It is in Kent, trust me. And it's used in a racist way. I don't think for a second that people on here are racist- but words used casually need to be thought about, sometimes.


Hmmm. It's certainly used in a different context here, generally the more rowdy Irish travellers and casually used to refer to anyone who's a bit of a thief.


----------



## ilovetoads2

It is used as a racial slur in Scotland too.


----------



## manda88

We just use it as another word for chav really, but I would never actually call someone a pikey to their face, I'm too much of a wimp!!
I hope the cleaners write back to me about my lego man, I will have an update on Monday! If they don't buy me a new one, I will sack them.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

My great uncle was a gypsy too 
but he's a really nice fella.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just to clarify, no offence meant by the use of the word.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> We just use it as another word for chav really, but I would never actually call someone a pikey to their face, I'm too much of a wimp!!
> I hope the cleaners write back to me about my lego man, I will have an update on Monday! If they don't buy me a new one, I will sack them.:2thumb:


Us Islanders (well, me and my mates) have two classifications for chavs.

The first is just basic chav.









Less of them about nowadays. The more common ones you see at clubs we call meatheads.

They wear these tops:









Have a few of these:









and say things like 'THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!'


Cringe.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just to clarify, no offence meant by the use of the word.


Well I phoned my great uncle up and he cried.

I hope you're happy.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just to clarify, no offence meant by the use of the word.


Hehe. I wasn't having a go at anyone (or being mega-PC), just pointing out that it can be offensive. Part of my job is diversity training, so I notice these things...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Well I phoned my great uncle up and he cried.
> 
> I hope you're happy.


Tell him I hate him.

When I was young, chavs were just kids :/


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I wasn't having a go at anyone (or being mega-PC), just pointing out that it can be offensive. Part of my job is diversity training, so I notice these things...:lol2:


Oooh sounds like an interesting job. I'm too insensitive.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oooh sounds like an interesting job. I'm too insensitive.


Hehe, I'm not THAT sensitive- when I saw Flanman's third picture, my FIRST thought wasn't exactly: "How terrible!" :whistling2:

I have hidden shallows...:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, I'm not THAT sensitive- when I saw Flanman's third picture, my FIRST thought wasn't exactly: "How terrible!" :whistling2:
> 
> I have hidden shallows...:lol2:


TRIBAL TATTOOS?!?!?!?!?!

EURGHRGHRGARHASGFJAGNSDHMF.

Apologies to anyone who has a tribal tattoo. To me, they represent walking into a tattoo shop, looking at the wall and... 'er... I'll 'av that one, mate'


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmm. In that pic, they represent muscley, not over-dressed, attractive man with tatts...:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> TRIBAL TATTOOS?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> EURGHRGHRGARHASGFJAGNSDHMF.
> 
> Apologies to anyone who has a tribal tattoo. To me, they represent walking into a tattoo shop, looking at the wall and... 'er... I'll 'av that one, mate'



Fight the system!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fight the system!


and be marked FOREVER.
Now get over to my thread and tell me what you think of my list. Same applies to you Mr Magpie.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hope it's on the last page- been working hard today, too lazy now to scroll through the lot!


----------



## HABU




----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Hope it's on the last page- been working hard today, too lazy now to scroll through the lot!


PAGE BEFORE! PAGE BEFOREERNAgSND


----------



## llamafish

Is the coloured chap being a peeping tom on those lovely ppl having a nice moment!!


What the bettering this is an american photo!!:bash::bash:


Oh on that other thread i got carried away!! sorry


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He's leading the horses by the looks of it.


----------



## ilovetoads2

He might want to turn around to shallower water!


----------



## llamafish

Morgan Freeman said:


> He's leading the horses by the looks of it.



Surly Not!!! 




That like slavery aint it!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69

It looks like one has trodden on his foot!


----------



## llamafish

better if a tsunami was in the background...


----------



## manda88

Feast your eyes upon the cuteness of my newly aquired frog!!










I need to think of a name for him. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Feast your eyes upon the cuteness of my newly aquired frog!!
> 
> image
> 
> I need to think of a name for him. Any suggestions welcome!


Harvey.


----------



## LIZARD

very cute lil horned u got there :2thumb:
Hope veryone is having a good weekend
I had a shat day yesterday im feeling better today now though as i have a new tank coming so i can hopefully start my planted tank hopefully for some mossys:2thumb:


----------



## Rhi01

Fred? Norman? Bruce? 

Very cute froggie though!


----------



## LIZARD

bruce is a cool name:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Esteban.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Gordon
Wayne
Clint
Zeus


----------



## Rhi01

Cletus?


----------



## manda88

All those names are fabulous but none of them suit him! He needs a really cute name, nothing butch like Bruce! Gordon just reminds me of Gordon Brown!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> All those names are fabulous but none of them suit him! He needs a really cute name, nothing butch like Bruce! Gordon just reminds me of Gordon Brown!!


Pretzel
Kumal
Abdul
Noah
Morris


----------



## Rhi01

There's just no pleasing some people!!:lol2:

Chubs?
Tiny?
Alfie?
Snug? (a character in Shakespeare's A Midsummer Nights Dream)
Monty?
Chip?
Barley?
Hoggle?
Pug?
Frost?
Skip?
Leo?
Loki?
Percy?

I can't think of anymore cute-ish names.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Biscwit
Horace
Pringle
Cookie
Chiplet


----------



## LIZARD

Very cool names flan :2thumb:

Grr right i best go to bed now lol, got work 2moz for a few hours best earn some bucks to buy plants and equip for this new tank 

Night all :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

ug. drunk. fbt thing started. forgot i was cocentrating on background thougha nd did a small base thing, but will do background. not now though. right. night.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

:lol2:

I just watched District 9. Aliens n sh*t.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I just watched District 9. Aliens n sh*t.


That film's alright. I just wanted the aliens to pwn Earth though.
I just watched Sunshine.
I like a bit a Danny Boyle.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Where is everyone, I am having to work only an hour left but still TOO LONG!!!!! Someone say something PLEASE!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Where is everyone, I am having to work only an hour left but still TOO LONG!!!!! Someone say something PLEASE!!!!!!!:2thumb:


Get yo'self a guitar.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I dont think my work mates would be to pleased with that, plus i have just spent all my money pretty much on the final bits and bobs for my mossys.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I dont think my work mates would be to pleased with that, plus i have just spent all my money pretty much on the final bits and bobs for my mossys.


haha they'd love it.
You all set for le mossy frugs now?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I have all the bits i even got given two bags of pebbles which should have been a fiver each for free from the reptile shop because they love me there. All i have to do is set it all up when i move in, i have heater and filter now aswell.


----------



## Rhi01

Are you excited? Have you thought of names?


----------



## manda88

Cookie is the cutest name ever, but I don't think he'd appreciate being called Cookie Wookie every time I saw him, especially if he does turn out to be a boy! Imagine a big fat frog called Cookie, ha! I'm thinking Cedric, that's a great name. Or Wilbur. Don't know what I'm going to call my mossy though!!!


----------



## manda88

Carrying on from Friday, here is my reply from the cleaners regarding my lego ambulance.










WHERE THE HELL IS MY NEW AMBULANCE?!?!??!?!??!?!?!?!????!!!?!!?! Lego man hates tea!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhi01

Did they take away Legoman's ambulance?


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> Did they take away Legoman's ambulance?


They broke it! I got into work Friday morning and it was on the floor next to my desk, and the tow bar thing had been snapped and there's no wya of fixing it (apart from with glue...), so I want a new one!! I think that's fair!


----------



## Rhi01

Leave them another note saying that you appreciate the fact they fixed legoman but he's depressed as he doesn't have his ambulance to save other lego people's life because its broke. Then see if they can fix that too.


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> Leave them another note saying that you appreciate the fact they fixed legoman but he's depressed as he doesn't have his ambulance to save other lego people's life because its broke. Then see if they can fix that too.


Good plan batman, they're back in tomorrow night so I'll leave them another note tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Feast your eyes upon the cuteness of my newly aquired frog!!
> 
> image
> 
> I need to think of a name for him. Any suggestions welcome!


 
Rosco P. Coltrane! (Dukes of Hazzard! And you have to do the voice....!)


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Rosco P. Coltrane! (Dukes of Hazzard! And you have to do the voice....!)


Haha unfortunately my ex boyfriend is called Ross so that's a no-go! Someone suggested Jasper to me which I think is a cute name, so I think I will have to make a list of the best names and do it the old fashioned way.

Eeny meeny minee mo.....


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha unfortunately my ex boyfriend is called Ross so that's a no-go! Someone suggested Jasper to me which I think is a cute name, so I think I will have to make a list of the best names and do it the old fashioned way.
> 
> Eeny meeny minee mo.....


I just think of Jasper Carrot. Eurgh.
I thought Morris was great.
Hands off Wilbur, that's what I'm calling my cat. Wilberforce the big fat cat.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I just think of Jasper Carrot. Eurgh.
> I thought Morris was great.
> Hands off Wilbur, that's what I'm calling my cat. Wilberforce the big fat cat.


My sisters and mum have some kind of obsession with calling it Wilbur, but it just doesn't seem right for him I don't think, so you may have dabs on Wilbur. Who the hell is Jasper Carrot??? Morris is the name of the biggest horse I've ever seen so he can't be called that. I'm really annoying aren't I haha


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> My sisters and mum have some kind of obsession with calling it Wilbur, but it just doesn't seem right for him I don't think, so you may have dabs on Wilbur. Who the hell is Jasper Carrot??? Morris is the name of the biggest horse I've ever seen so he can't be called that. I'm really annoying aren't I haha


He's a comedian from Birmingham. One of the worst comedians in Britain.
How about Caliban? That's cool! Shakespeare ftw.
Mungo, Pippin or..... Remus. I wanted to call my third child Remus, but Imogen wasn't having it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

What wasn't having a third child or the name/both.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He's a comedian from Birmingham. One of the worst comedians in Britain.
> How about Caliban? That's cool! Shakespeare ftw.
> Mungo, Pippin or..... Remus. I wanted to call my third child Remus, but Imogen wasn't having it.


Just secretly call it Remus, she'll never know. Pippin is cute, but then whenever I come up with a name then someone will go 'oh but it reminds me of this disgusting person who eats poo' or something, like Cedric, my sis said it reminds her of that pink man from The Racoons!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What wasn't having a third child or the name/both.


The name haha.



manda88 said:


> Just secretly call it Remus, she'll never know. Pippin is cute, but then whenever I come up with a name then someone will go 'oh but it reminds me of this disgusting person who eats poo' or something, like Cedric, my sis said it reminds her of that pink man from The Racoons!


It reminds me of Cedric Diggory.
I like Noah or Barris.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

She wont mind it reminding her of cedric diggory because then it will remind her of Rob Pattinson. You know as well as me every woman finds him the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> She wont mind it reminding her of cedric diggory because then it will remind her of Rob Pattinson. You know as well as me every woman finds him the best thing since sliced bread.


Eurgh. Twilight.
I've read it.
It's not even well written.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

uh oh manda is about to rip your head off BE WARNED!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

BRING IT ON.
English Literature course ftw.


----------



## manda88

Here I am!

Matt you clearly don't know me at all, it's all about Jacob. I love the books!! But I also love the films!! Jacobs body.......:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
My sister has come up with about 100 different names and I've shunned them all cos her suggestions are crap. And someone else suggested Kermit. If one more person suggests Kermit I'm going to send a poo through the post to them.


----------



## Rhi01

I like twighlight and have read all the books :blush:

The 3rd film is out in june!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Surprisingly, i like it as well. Not usually my sort of film but its pretty good. I will be taking manda to see the next one, she cant wait for it!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Surprisingly, i like it as well. Not usually my sort of film but its pretty good. I will be taking manda to see the next one, she cant wait for it!


Yay! I'm like a small child. New Moon comes out on DVD on the 21st yaaaay! Then I can drool over Jacob in the comfort of my own home, on my brand new 37" Samsung LCD TV. Oohhhh riiiiiight.
Jenny just suggested Diglett as a name for the frog, how apt is that! And it's a Pokemon name like I originally wanted! I will stare at him later and see if he approves.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Surprisingly, i like it as well. Not usually my sort of film but its pretty good. I will be taking manda to see the next one, she cant wait for it!


When are you going to let manda know you're gay?
haahaha I'M JUST KIDDIN'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Twilight? Creepy guy watches teenage girl sleep? Nice.


----------



## Rhi01

Morgan Freeman said:


> Twilight? Creepy guy watches teenage girl sleep? Nice.


Yeah I have to admit that is a bit weird.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> When are you going to let manda know you're gay?
> haahaha I'M JUST KIDDIN'.


Haha funnily enough we were talking about whether he could pass as gay or not, but then my gay friend said that he couldn't. I think he could!

Morg, you secretly love Twilight. I bet you'd watch Bella sleep...giggidy.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> When are you going to let manda know you're gay?
> haahaha I'M JUST KIDDIN'.


Im not the one that did a hair and beauty course!!!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Haha funnily enough we were talking about whether he could pass as gay or not, but then my gay friend said that he couldn't. I think he could!
> 
> Morg, you secretly love Twilight. I bet you'd watch Bella sleep...giggidy.


How dare you! I could never pass as a gay!


----------



## manda88

Uh-oh, it's getting hot in here!!:devil: teehee


----------



## manda88

=
GAY.

Please don't kill me.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its ok Flan its not THAT gay!!! just a little, but then again so is watching twilight, but oh well :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> image
> =
> GAY.
> 
> Please don't kill me.


Right now your frog is being confiscated!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Right now your frog is being confiscated!!!!!!!


Lies!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Im not the one that did a hair and beauty course!!!!!!


I literally just got pwned.

IT WASN'T HAIR AND BEAUTY. IT WAS JUST HAIR.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I literally just got pwned.
> 
> IT WASN'T HAIR AND BEAUTY. IT WAS JUST HAIR.


 OH OK, that makes it SOOOOOO much better!:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> OH OK, that makes it SOOOOOO much better!:whistling2:


I have one of these in my bedroom:








She watches me sleep.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Oh thats lovely, I dont think i would want that staring at me it would freak me out.

Do you blow kisses to her before you go to sleep!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I have one of these in my bedroom:
> image
> She watches me sleep.


Is she the inflatable version ?? ........:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh thats lovely, I dont think i would want that staring at me it would freak me out.
> 
> Do you blow kisses to her before you go to sleep!


haha nah. Bryn is on my bedside cabinet. I like to give him a little peek before I go to sleep.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Is she the inflatable version ?? ........:lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> :gasp:


Sorry...couldn't resist.........:blush:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bearnandos said:


> Is she the inflatable version ?? ........:lol2:


Nope thats his other doll :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I became a premier citizen 53 posts ago and I didn't even notice!
HOORAY!


----------



## jaykickboxer

i dont evan no what i am hence why im posting


----------



## jaykickboxer

how many more post til we get promoted then, its like call of duty all over again.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> how many more post til we get promoted then, its like call of duty all over again.


haha I have no idea!
5 star general, yes please.


----------



## jaykickboxer

think it must be ultra


----------



## jaykickboxer

citizen


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> think it must be ultra


It should be mega.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

my god flan you have only been on here a month more than me and look at all the posts, you spend too much time on here!!!!! Wish i could but keep getting spotted at work, then getting told off!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> my god flan you have only been on here a month more than me and look at all the posts, you spend too much time on here!!!!! Wish i could but keep getting spotted at work, then getting told off!!!


Two months! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I wish I had a job and not enough time to post, but as it is.... I DON'T!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Even so Flan...I have been here for a year longer and you are way ahead of me...:lol2:

It is okay to have lots to say though...at least you dont just talk :censor: I like your banter


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Even so Flan...I have been here for a year longer and you are way ahead of me...:lol2:
> 
> It is okay to have lots to say though...at least you dont just talk :censor: I like your banter


haha nawh :blush: shucks.
What are you guys gonna do when I get a job, eh?
You're all just gonna be so bored.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I will just have to find some money to watch you whore it up. :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, internet losers!


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> I will just have to find some money to watch you whore it up. :lol2::lol2::lol2:


hahaha. No! Tesco will take me on. I'm sure they will.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, internet losers!


My daily post count is 2/3 of yours :thumb:
AND YOU HAVE A JOB!


----------



## ilovetoads2

:lol2::lol2::lol2: WOW, Morgan....I am surprised you have not got tennis elbow from all that typing...what does that average like 180 posts a week or something! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah yeah! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah yeah! :lol2:


Quit the meat. It feels good.
(I didn't want to post in the other thread because in off topic I get dragged into argument after argument after argument).


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Quit the meat. It feels good.
> (I didn't want to post in the other thread because in off topic I get dragged into argument after argument after argument).


then eat what?
u need protein boy thats why u so small, u wont be big and strong and have muskulls eating vegetables!:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have muscles on my muscles.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> then eat what?
> u need protein boy thats why u so small, u wont be big and strong and have muskulls eating vegetables!:gasp:


It ain't.
I've always been small. I only quit meat four years ago.
I get protein from milk, eggs, cheese, nuts and all that. Iron from supplements.
Kapow.


----------



## ipreferaflan

We don't need meat anymore. People bring up the 'We've been doing it since we were cavemen! Why stop now?!' debate, but I can't really see that being a valid argument unless you go living your life with all other stone-age attributes:
Rape, murder, clubbing (not dancing), living in caves etc.
It doesn't need to die; the majority of people wouldn't be able to kill it themselves and just sweep it under the carpet.
No one likes to be reminded they're eating a living animal while they're munching on a steak or some bacon.
It tastes good but an animal loses a life for it, sometimes in horrific ways. I don't like that, so I won't eat it.

But that doesn't mean I have to munch on carrots and celery morning, noon and night. There's loads of tasty alternatives and I don't feel guilty for eating them! Yay.


----------



## ipreferaflan

This guy is playing a cactus


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where are my god damn plants?????


----------



## manda88

Up my bum.


----------



## Rhi01

Didn't you ask the same question a while ago?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Seriously, this is amazing. This guy is playing a cactus.


----------



## Rhi01

... Its a bit boring.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Rhi01 said:


> ... Its a bit boring.


Bu...bu...but...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Rhi01 said:


> Didn't you ask the same question a while ago?



Didn't YOU ask the same question a while ago!?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Up my bum.


And round the corner, that's the way to California.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> And round the corner, that's the way to California.


I could say something reeeeally disgusting right about now, but I think I'll leave it, as people might be offended. Toilet humour is required. Literally.


----------



## Rhi01

I only asked because I was suprised they hadn't turned up yet if it was the same plants your were on about.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Rhi01 said:


> I only asked because I was suprised they hadn't turned up yet if it was the same plants your were on about.



Justa messing.

I'm always moaning about waiting for stuff, it probably is the same plants! They're not even late.


----------



## Rhi01

I spent the whole day being told by my brother and mother why I shouldn't get white's as frogs are boring.
I've told them I'm going to save at least £10 a week for them to try and placate them but I'm still getting them as soon as my student loan comes through.
My brother wants me to get something interesting like a gecko as apparantly you can walk them around the house so they 'do' something :2wallbang:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Rhi01 said:


> I spent the whole day being told by my brother and mother why I shouldn't get white's as frogs are boring.


Give them time....my Mum's never been actively against me having frogs, but she didn't see the point of them at first. Last month I bought her an early mother's day pressie that she wanted.....two fire bellied newts of her very own :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Rhi01 said:


> I spent the whole day being told by my brother and mother why I shouldn't get white's as frogs are boring.
> I've told them I'm going to save at least £10 a week for them to try and placate them but I'm still getting them as soon as my student loan comes through.
> My brother wants me to get something interesting like a gecko as apparantly you can walk them around the house so they 'do' something :2wallbang:


Wow had the same lecture from my hubby !!!!! so I did get crested geckos first......but didn't quench my thirst for frogs !!!:whip:


----------



## andaroo

My mum thought the same too and said I couldn't get any frogs, so when her and my dad went on holiday I was home alone so that's when I went and got my white's :lol2:
She has been forced to look after them twice now for a month at a time while i've been on holiday and after looking after them she likes them and even said they have character and are quite cute!

The rest of the family like my grandparents are all confused as to why i would want to keep frogs, i think they think they are from the garden or something...

And this idiot woman i work with asked me if i could put my red eyes outside in a pond! :lol2: I was like urm no... they'd die they are from the amazon rainforest...


----------



## Rhi01

I don't think my mums against it just doesn't see the point in them.
I don't really like reptiles so getting a gecko isn't on my list lol! 

I get stupid questions all the time about my rats from people I meet like 'Did you catch them from the sewers?' And when theyre sick 'For the cost you paid the vet you could have bought three.' Argh!!


----------



## manda88

I'm a very proud froggy mummy right now, I showed Diglett to another forum and someone likes him so much that they've got him as their background, they even sent me a picture as proof!! They also said that he should be made Prime Minister :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Everyone that knows that I keep frogs as pets in this village think it is becuase I am a nutter. But that is fine by me..dont break into my house or my red eyes will get ya!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My OH calls me frog geek.


----------



## ipreferaflan

My girlf thinks it's extremely odd how much I like frogs. I do go on about them quite a bit.


----------



## Rhi01

Aw diglett for prime minister!!
You should start campaigning now the elections are going to be june at the latest! 
He's got such a cute name too 

I think people who don't like the same amazing things I do are weird lol.


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> Aw diglett for prime minister!!
> You should start campaigning now the elections are going to be june at the latest!
> He's got such a cute name too
> 
> I think people who don't like the same amazing things I do are weird lol.


I'm contemplating making a Diglett Appreciation Society on Facebook, as I've had so many compliments about him, he's a spoilt little baby! But then my White's will be sad that they don't have an appreciation society. Maybe it should just be called 'The Amanda's Pets Appreciation Society'. It has a certain ring to it, don't you think?! :lol2:

And too right, all of my mates who have seen my frogs have fallen in love with them and keep going on about how much they want them, but then some people are like frogs..... riiiiight.....
They're just jealous cos they have boring pets!


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> My OH calls me frog geek.


My wife says I am a bit of a nerd for keeping frogs. If anyone asks me why I keep them the wife pipes up that it's because I am weird. My kids friends all think it's cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> My wife says I am a bit of a nerd for keeping frogs. If anyone asks me why I keep them the wife pipes up that it's because I am weird. My kids friends all think it's cool.


I'm a geek anyway, the frog thing just tops it off I think.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm quite a geek too. Maybe geeks just love frogs.
I have a dinosaur poster in my room.
My favourite dinosaur is the plesiosaur.

I've had quite a good day today chaps. Got some plants for my White's viv and planted them already cos I couldn't wait!
Soil all over the floor. Huff.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ha, I have Darwin's "Tree of Life" on my wall.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I also have a Biker Mice From Mars poster and an N64 set up.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm quite a geek too. Maybe geeks just love frogs.
> I have a dinosaur poster in my room.
> My favourite dinosaur is the plesiosaur.
> 
> I've had quite a good day today chaps. Got some plants for my White's viv and planted them already cos I couldn't wait!
> Soil all over the floor. Huff.


I've had soil all over my bedroom floor for a month now now the tank is finished i can finally clean it all up and have my floor back!

I have a green room and on my wall i have 3 frog calendars, 1 retf picture in a frame, 1 frog jigsaw that i sealed together and 1 stuffed toy frog that i pinned up so it looks like its climbing up the wall :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I also have a Biker Mice From Mars poster and an N64 set up.


Ok you're a bigger geek.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I've had soil all over my bedroom floor for a month now now the tank is finished i can finally clean it all up and have my floor back!
> 
> I have a green room and on my wall i have 3 frog calendars, 1 retf picture in a frame, 1 frog jigsaw that i sealed together and 1 stuffed toy frog that i pinned up so it looks like its climbing up the wall :lol2:


hahaha that's cool. I don't have anything frog related in my room, except the frogs. But I want loads of plants all over the place!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok you're a bigger geek.


I didn't want to turn this into a competition... but :no1:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

manda88 said:


> They also said that he should be made Prime Minister :lol2:


Do it!!!!! I've never voted in my life, but I so would if a frog was in the running (oddly, last week during Question Time my Dad told me that 'that frog of yours'd make a better PM')



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm quite a geek too. Maybe geeks just love frogs.
> I have a dinosaur poster in my room.
> My favourite dinosaur is the plesiosaur.


I have models of dinosaurs in my room! I made them out of kits meant for 7year olds :blush: I also have a scale kit-models of HMS victory, the Tardis & a variety of vintage cars :whistling2: As well as lots of jigsaws, one being a real-life globe!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha, I have Darwin's "Tree of Life" on my wall.


I've got the one from David Attenborough's 'Life' Series, I also have the 'Reptile & Ampibians of the British Isles' poster from Life in Cold Blood.

In other news, t'other day I replaced my 5 year old mobile with a swanky new touch screen one, & can't stop messing with it, then later on that night I sold something on ebay for the exact amount I paid for the phone!!

EDIT:



ipreferaflan said:


> I didn't want to turn this into a competition... but :no1:


but....you'd lose??? I know of no other geekier than myself. FACT.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Giant 20 in.Red-Eyed Tree Frog Cuddlekins - Frog Toys, Toy Frog Puppets, Stuffed Frogs, Frog Puzzles, Plastic and Rubber Frogs

I want.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Why did you show us all that site????? We're all gonna be poor(er) now


----------



## ipreferaflan

I 'kin love doctor who!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I 'kin love doctor who!


Haha! The girlfriend does, I can't stand it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I got involved in this 'trock' (Time-Lord Rock) project where a load of artists around the uk wrote songs about Doctor Who and they got put on a cd which was released on DFTBA records.
So...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> I 'kin love doctor who!


Tardis, The Doctor & Martha, as made & painted by me :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Tardis, The Doctor & Martha, as made & painted by me :blush:
> image


Regeneration Is Useless (With Two Broken Hearts) - DFTBA

http://dftba.com/shop/products/Trock-On!-[CD].html

Literally win the geek off.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm all out!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just found out that my song is on iTunes.
I'm basically famous y'know guys?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Regeneration Is Useless (With Two Broken Hearts) - DFTBA
> 
> http://dftba.com/shop/products/Trock-On!-[CD].html
> 
> Literally win the geek off.


Hmmmm.......good shot - but I used to be a librarian - I don't back down from a geek-off. 

I have characters from childrens books permanantly inked upon my person, does that count, or is that straying into the realm of nerd?

I made this too:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I post on a science forum. I do geek still.


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hmmmm.......good shot - but I used to be a librarian - I don't back down from a geek-off.
> 
> I have characters from childrens books permanantly inked upon my person, does that count, or is that straying into the realm of nerd?
> 
> I made this too:
> 
> image


You're putting the bar quite high... but I'm still in.

I once re-enacted the 'they look like big hands' scene from The Neverending Story and I played the Rockbiter.
My DVDs are all categorised in their respective genres and directors are lumped together.
I plan on naming my first-born son Atticus, after the character from To Kill A Mockingbird.
If you asked me to name my top 5 games of all time, I would ask you whether you wanted a list of FPS or RPGs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I post on a science forum. I do geek still.


Yeah, I think you're a different type of geek. I wouldn't say I'm a science-geek. Science sometimes makes me feel quite depressed.
Sci-FI however...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah, I think you're a different type of geek. I wouldn't say I'm a science-geek. Science sometimes makes me feel quite depressed.
> Sci-FI however...


I'm the best sort of geek.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm the best sort of geek.


Well that's a matter of opinion.
Do you like Star Wars?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> You're putting the bar quite high... but I'm still in.


I own 1167 books, & the reason I know that is because I have a notebook in which to record the particulars of each.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Well that's a matter of opinion.
> Do you like Star Wars?


No.

I like Sociology


----------



## Morgan Freeman

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I own 1167 books, & the reason I know that is because I have a notebook in which to record the particulars of each.


I had to sell loads, I'm down to one bookcase now!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had to sell loads, I'm down to one bookcase now!


:|:|

Sorry, but in my world 'books' & 'selling' don't go together. 'Books' & 'buying' however is another story.


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I own 1167 books, & the reason I know that is because I have a notebook in which to record the particulars of each.


I think you win. DAMN.
Top 5 books. Go go go!



Morgan Freeman said:


> No.
> 
> I like Sociology


Sociology is for squares.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I think you win. DAMN.
> Top 5 books. Go go go!
> 
> 
> 
> Sociology is for squares.


Yeah.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> I think you win. DAMN.
> Top 5 books. Go go go!


Yay! :no1:

That is a question & a half......have you seen the 'Fave books' bit on my facebook??? :hmm:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah.


:surrender:
Truth be told, I don't know the difference between sociology and psychology.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> :surrender:
> Truth be told, I don't know the difference between sociology and psychology.



WHAT!?

Get out of my sight!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhi01

In case you were serious:
WikiAnswers - What is the difference between psychology and sociology

Basically Sociology looks at how society impacts on an individual whereas psychology looks at the mind.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> :surrender:
> Truth be told, I don't know the difference between sociology and psychology.


You are hereby disqualified from making any future claims to geekness. I used to buy second-hand sociology text books when I was about 11. To read for FUN.


----------



## manda88

Shush everyone, this is much more important...









Bow down to him!!!


----------



## Rhi01

AWWWWWW!!!

Giant Diglett Ruler of the World:notworthy:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

oh bless him :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Psht... come on guys.
I was OBVIOUSLY joking.
:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

(I wasn't)


----------



## Rhi01

Lol well I dunno... you are a male after all....


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Shush everyone, this is much more important...
> image
> 
> Bow down to him!!!


John Prescott?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Rhi01 said:


> Lol well I dunno... you are a male after all....


I don't know my 'ologies.
I remember people taking them in sixth form and studying their books in the common room and talking a load of nonsense.
I on the other hand, was rubbing out letters on the whiteboard so that it said rude words.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I treat this thread like an Instant messenger. Sorry guys.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> You are hereby disqualified from making any future claims to geekness. I used to buy second-hand sociology text books when I was about 11. To read for FUN.


Talcott Parsons NFTW.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> John Prescott?


Don't be surprised when you receive a cow's head through the post!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG! Please make one with my peacock pleeeeeassseeee


----------



## Rhi01

Thats quite insulting to Diglett I think!

You were the sort to make the teachers cry wern't you, Flan?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Don't be surprised when you receive a cow's head through the post!!


Don't be surprised when I receive YOUR MUM through the post.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> Talcott Parsons NFTW.


Dude, I was 11, I don't remember much of it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Dude, I was 11, I don't remember much of it!


Emile Durkheim is spinning in his little French grave.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Rhi01 said:


> Thats quite insulting to Diglett I think!
> 
> You were the sort to make the teachers cry wern't you, Flan?


I feel pretty bad. They gave me so many chances and I just lazed around having fun. My head of sixth said I was the laziest in sixth form.
Got rubbish grades... and a certificate for passing sixth form by the 'skin of my teeth'.

I went back like a year later and gave my photography teacher a gin and tonic haha.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Don't be surprised when I receive YOUR MUM through the post.


 
HAHAHA I got told!! Anyone would love to get my mum through the post, she's the best. Everyone loves her. She's small.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I feel pretty bad. They gave me so many chances and I just lazed around having fun. My head of sixth said I was the laziest in sixth form.
> Got rubbish grades... and a certificate for passing sixth form by the 'skin of my teeth'.
> 
> I went back like a year later and gave my photography teacher a gin and tonic haha.


I dossed all my way way through school, sixth form a degree. You need to learn to doss properly.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG! Please make one with my peacock pleeeeeassseeee


Give me a pic then!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dossed all my way way through school, sixth form a degree. You need to learn to doss properly.


There's dossing and there's what I did. What grades did you get at a-level, if I may ask?
If they're good, you must have done SOME work.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> HAHAHA I got told!! Anyone would love to get my mum through the post, she's the best. Everyone loves her. She's small.


HOW SMALL?!

Smaller than 5'4"?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> There's dossing and there's what I did. What grades did you get at a-level, if I may ask?
> If they're good, you must have done SOME work.



BBB. I was the last year to do old style A levels.

Not really, I just find exams quite easy. 2 days revision and you're laughing.


----------



## manda88

Here you are!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I left school at 13 to be home-educated, so I have no qualifications except what I got at college, & I messed the main one of those up :blush:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> HOW SMALL?!
> 
> Smaller than 5'4"?


Definitely, I'm 5'7" and she's way shorter than me, she's prob about 5'3", maybe even 5'2"!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Here you are!
> 
> image


Omg that's wicked!!! thanks!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> BBB. I was the last year to do old style A levels.
> 
> Not really, I just find exams quite easy. 2 days revision and you're laughing.


My coursework wasn't up to scratch, so I got pulled out of the Geography exam (went to Tokyo though. score!), Music Tech exam I did alright in, and photography didn't have an exam.
My coursework in all subjects sucked big time.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Omg that's wicked!!! thanks!!!!!


The things you can do with Paint!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Definitely, I'm 5'7" and she's way shorter than me, she's prob about 5'3", maybe even 5'2"!


Whey! I won't even have to sign for her. She can come through the letterbox.
Imogen is 5'7". I just make sure I have the high ground at all times.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> My coursework wasn't up to scratch, so I got pulled out of the Geography exam (went to Tokyo though. score!), Music Tech exam I did alright in, and photography didn't have an exam.
> My coursework in all subjects sucked big time.


I was an E for my economics coursework, god knows what I did in that exam. Things like that just come easy to me. Science and more technical subjects I struggle with, which is why I'm learning them on my own now :/


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was an E for my economics coursework, god knows what I did in that exam. Things like that just come easy to me. Science and more technical subjects I struggle with, which is why I'm learning them on my own now :/


I was worse than that. Although I did better than my mate. He did all the work and I copied it but worded it differently (something I AM good at), made it better and so I got the higher grade! haha he loved it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Whats happened there hasn't been any comments on this today and I am working till 19:30 so need something interesting to talk about!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Whats happened there hasn't been any comments on this today and I am working till 19:30 so need something interesting to talk about!!!!!


We've nearly hit 100 pages of off topic banter.
Yayyy.

I planted a mango seed today.
Yayyy.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

A heron tried to take my sons fat fish snowball out of the pond today :bash::bash:


----------



## jme2049

a friend of mines nextdoor neighbour has a pond with expensive fish and a heron tried to steal the fish once and the neighbour shot it with a shotgun! Is that illegal? are herons protected?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My plants still aren't here!


----------



## Rhi01

I have a pond with terrapins and koi. The koi are massive now and next doors cat once tried to get them so we sprayed it with the housepipe. It never came back.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't like cats and I'm growing a beard because I'm bored.


----------



## jme2049

Rhi01 said:


> I have a pond with terrapins and koi. The koi are massive now and next doors cat once tried to get them so we sprayed it with the housepipe. It never came back.


you have terrapins in your pond? how well do they do with the cold? Ive heard theres terrapins in roath park lake but never seen them so i guess they survive somehow...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thats much more like it, lots of different things to talk about

Ipreferflan now you will be able to have lots of mango's.

Herons are so annoying they always annoy me while i am fishing:devil:


----------



## Rhi01

They do really well. 
They are all rescue's from the Tortoise Association who in turn were given them by the RSPCA after being taken from abusive homes. 
I have 6 ranging from the size of dinner plates to a small side plates. 

They don't have names but in the summer they enjoy being fed prawns and bask on the side until my dog delibrately knocks them back into the water.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love mangoes. Best fruit EVER.
There's a few herons on the creek where I live. Also the sign for my village has a heron on it 
I've never had fish outside so I don't really know what a nuisance they are, I just think they're purdy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Rhi01 said:


> They do really well.
> They are all rescue's from the Tortoise Association who in turn were given them by the RSPCA after being taken from abusive homes.
> I have 6 ranging from the size of dinner plates to a small side plates.
> 
> They don't have names but in the summer they enjoy being fed prawns and bask on the side until my dog delibrately knocks them back into the water.



Is the water heated?


----------



## Rhi01

I don't like mangos they taste like carrots.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Rhi01 said:


> I don't like mangos they taste like carrots.


I love carrots. Mangoes are so juicy and sweet. Mmmmmm.
Cranberry juice is the best fruit-juice though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

How can mango's taste like carrots they taste lovely. Especially mango juice.

Morgan are you sure you ordered them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How can mango's taste like carrots they taste lovely. Especially mango juice.
> 
> Morgan are you sure you ordered them?


Yep got the email and everythink.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How can mango's taste like carrots they taste lovely. Especially mango juice.
> 
> Morgan are you sure you ordered them?


They do have a hint of a carroty taste, but much sweeter.
I <3 them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep got the email and everythink.


And you are sure that you haven't recieved them, put them in one of your many tanks and forgotten?

Carrots are good anyway.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Carrots are well good. Not cooked.
I think I prefer almost all vegetables raw.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Carrots are well good. Not cooked.
> I think I prefer almost all vegetables raw.


Yeah but the best thing almost raw is a nice lump of steak!!!

Sorry Flan!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> And you are sure that you haven't recieved them, put them in one of your many tanks and forgotten?
> 
> Carrots are good anyway.


haha yes.

I just sent them an email in German, I hope meine deutsch is still up to scratch.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> haha yes.
> 
> I just sent them an email in German, I hope meine deutsch is still up to scratch.


Just aslong as you didnt use translator because i did that for my spanish coursework and what it said didnt make any sense apparently!!!! not surprisingly i falied with an E:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just aslong as you didnt use translator because i did that for my spanish coursework and what it said didnt make any sense apparently!!!! not surprisingly i falied with an E:no1:


Ha, translators are ok for a short sentence but that's it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah but the best thing almost raw is a nice lump of steak!!!
> 
> Sorry Flan!!!!


You bloody will be.
I never liked steak.
Still can't quit prawn crackers though.
But there's like... psht... 1 prawn per MILLION crackers...
Soitdoesn'treallymatter.
Next.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Are there actually prawns in prawn crackers?
Does anyone know?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Are there actually prawns in prawn crackers?
> Does anyone know?


It's flavouring I think.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

waheey only 1 3/4 hours left and then i am not at work till the 15/03/2010:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> waheey only 1 3/4 hours left and then i am not at work till the 15/03/2010:2thumb:


Bit lazy. :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm off sick!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Bit lazy. :whistling2:


You can talk you LAZY bum.

Joking, i know you are trying to get a job.

Its only because i am moving out so need alot of time to settle in.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You can talk you LAZY bum.
> 
> Joking, i know you are trying to get a job.
> 
> Its only because i am moving out so need alot of time to settle in.


I <3 your tax money.
Spongespongesponge.

I've got a bloody interview tomorrow about a 'new deal' thing.
Apparently it's the best thing ever if you want a job, but the worst thing if you don't. That makes me think it's going to be... 'here's a job in KFC... take it'


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I <3 your tax money.
> Spongespongesponge.
> 
> I've got a bloody interview tomorrow about a 'new deal' thing.
> Apparently it's the best thing ever if you want a job, but the worst thing if you don't. That makes me think it's going to be... 'here's a job in KFC... take it'


You can give it back to me if you want!!! I dont mind.


----------



## Rhi01

I like carrots cooked or raw. I just don't like magos that taste like carrots.

I'm working this weekend. Boo.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You can give it back to me if you want!!! I dont mind.


haha sorry. I need it for **** and weed and vodka and whiskey and beer.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I <3 your tax money.
> Spongespongesponge.
> 
> I've got a bloody interview tomorrow about a 'new deal' thing.
> Apparently it's the best thing ever if you want a job, but the worst thing if you don't. That makes me think it's going to be... 'here's a job in KFC... take it'


Suck it up and take it! :mf_dribble:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

You alco and drugaholic you. Wasting my money on crap!!!
Its ok to have my tax money but only if you spend it in frogs because then i feel its going to something useful and good!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Suck it up and take it! :mf_dribble:


Grease grease grease.
Battered bird beak.
Ewewewewew.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You alco and drugaholic you. Wasting my money on crap!!!
> Its ok to have my tax money but only if you spend it in frogs because then i feel its going to something useful and good!!


I don't drink, smoke or take drugs. 
It all goes on frogs and plants and seeing my girlfriend.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't drink, smoke or take drugs.
> It all goes on frogs and plants and seeing my girlfriend.


Yeah i know you dont so good buy.
Well hopefully you will get a job soon and it will be the opposite, you will be paying tax.
GUTTED!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah i know you dont so good buy.
> Well hopefully you will get a job soon and it will be the opposite, you will be paying tax.
> GUTTED!!!


haha I know. My last job paid so badly I didn't even have to pay tax. Ridunkulous.
Now, work hard so I can sponge some more.
My turtles need a new tank.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Oi you shut up, I soend more time on here at work than actually working i surprised they haven't blocked the site, that would be terrible, then what would i do, i might actually have to do some work, GAY!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Grease grease grease.
> Battered bird beak.
> Ewewewewew.


Man, some of the jobs I've had to do before!


----------



## Rhi01

I get my tax back in april, Yay!!
I'm going to spend it on pets possibly get my white's out of it if I havn't already bought it all or start my back piece. Hmmm decisions...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

to be fair i have always said i will never work in anysort of fast food restaurant.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I really wouldn't work in KFC.
They're so cruel to their chickens


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

100 pages waheey:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

WHO'S GOING TO GET THE THOUSANDTH POST?! I wonder.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Most probably you flanny seens as you dont have anything better to do.


----------



## Rhi01

Oooo fighting talk!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Most probably you flanny seens as you dont have anything better to do.


'My name's Matt, I'm at work and sour because "flanny's" got a mossy frog and I don't. Moo moo moo.'


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> 'My name's Matt, I'm at work and sour because "flanny's" got a mossy frog and I don't. Moo moo moo.'


My names flanny and im all sour because Matts getting two Mossy frogs delivered on the 10th but I dont because no money. Moo moo moo


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My names flanny and im all sour because Matts getting two Mossy frogs delivered on the 10th but I dont because no money. Moo moo moo


Damn.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Again, you got owned!!!!


----------



## Rhi01

1000 post


----------



## manda88

1000th post!!!!!:no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Damn Manda you got there first how dare you


----------



## Rhi01

Lol too late!


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> 1000 post


Damn it!! You beat me, now I look like a tit.


----------



## Rhi01

You don't need to mistake thinking you had the 1000th post to look like a tit :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I think manda did get it because now its saying 1004 and so 4 up is manda 
Rhi i think you got 999


----------



## manda88

TECHNICALLY mine is the thousandth because flan's original post was the making of the thread.... 
I'm just making myself feel better. I'm bored. Traffic is crap. Need a new car. Anyone want to buy a 2 litre 306??


----------



## ipreferaflan

OH FOR FF...

I only went downstairs to get an apple.


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> You don't need to mistake thinking you had the 1000th post to look like a tit :lol2:


 Oi you!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rhi01

Damn you!!

My car is due its MOT soon and I just had to put new tyres on it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't driiiiiiive.


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> Damn you!!
> 
> My car is due its MOT soon and I just had to put new tyres on it.


Mine too, it needs new tyres but I can't be arsed to get it any. It also needs new brakes all round, but again I can't be arsed to get any. It also needs a new drive shaft. Guess what! I can't be arsed to get one.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Rhi01 said:


> Damn you!!
> 
> My car is due its MOT soon and I just had to put new tyres on it.


I hate paying out for things on the car, its bad enough having to pay for petrol, insurance and road tax


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I hate paying out for things on the car, its bad enough having to pay for petrol, insurance and road tax


... and my Jobseekers Allowance.
Please don't forget.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bloody hell flan cant drive no job, whats happening? everyone hence why me and manda are getting a new car

Any donations welcome just PM me!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Bloody hell flan cant drive no job, whats happening? everyone hence why me and manda are getting a new car
> 
> Any donations welcome just PM me!!!!!:lol2:


I'm only bloody 19 and I live on an Island that's like 20 miles long.


----------



## Rhi01

I love being able to drive so although it pains me to pay out for the car I think its worth it.
Apparantly my tyres were over 10 years old (they came when I bought the car two years ago) and I could see they were cracking.

Last year I had to put new brake pads on it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm only bloody 19 and I live on an Island that's like 20 miles long.


So im only 20 and drive. you still need a car on the IoW i've been there and screw public transport.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm only bloody 19 and I live on an Island that's like 20 miles long.


But then it means you can go wherever the hell you like and can drive to the mainland whenever! I'd well go and just live in a tent in the New Forest if I lived that close. Loooove it there.


----------



## manda88

I want a Mazda3 2 litre Sport. Lots of room for Matt and fishing gear! Speaking of Matt, I need to go and pick him up from work now. Laterrrrzzzz


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So im only 20 and drive. you still need a car on the IoW i've been there and screw public transport.


You don't.
There's a bus stop a 30 second walk away from my house, with buses every 10 minutes to the two main towns.
The buses are horrible though. The only people who catch buses are people who aren't old enough to drive, too old to drive, or too mental to drive.

Or me.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> You don't.
> There's a bus stop a 30 second walk away from my house, with buses every 10 minutes to the two main towns.
> The buses are horrible though. The only people who catch buses are people who aren't old enough to drive, too old to drive, or too mental to drive.
> 
> Or me.


 Exactly hence why you need to drive, you get there quicker and no strange weirdos, although i suppose you blend in well with them.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> But then it means you can go wherever the hell you like and can drive to the mainland whenever! I'd well go and just live in a tent in the New Forest if I lived that close. Loooove it there.


Costs 80 quid to take a car over and back.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Exactly hence why you need to drive, you get there quicker and no strange weirdos, although i suppose you blend in well with them.


Me and you are gonna fall out Vince McMahon.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Sorry i love banter like this just ask Manda, I will stop now. I wish i was vince i would then have LOADS OF MONEY and be able to have all the mossy frogs i wanted mwahahahaha

150 posts now!!!!

Manda you need to come and get me from work soon please!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Sorry i love banter like this just ask Manda, I will stop now. I wish i was vince i would then have LOADS OF MONEY and be able to have all the mossy frogs i wanted mwahahahaha
> 
> 150 posts now!!!!
> 
> Manda you need to come and get me from work soon please!!!!


I'm just kidding old man.
Y'know I assumed you were 32/33 and born in 1977.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm just kidding old man.
> Y'know I assumed you were 32/33 and born in 1977.


Why is this?

be carefull with how you answer flan because i was going to put is it because im boring but then thought better not dont want to offend anyone :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why is this?
> 
> be carefull with how you answer flan because i was going to put is it because im boring but then thought better not dont want to offend anyone :2thumb:


Are you being serious? Have you seen your username?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Didn even realise, its just that is my username for everything!!! Never noticed that before. My bad, anyway been good arguing im off home now bye:2thumb: CUSTARD


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Didn even realise, its just that is my username for everything!!! Never noticed that before. My bad, anyway been good arguing im off home now bye:2thumb: CUSTARD


hahaha that's brilliant. Inabit m8 arite cool see ya bye.
Next.


----------



## manda88

You have to excuse him, he's a bit special. Traffic is still crap. And £80 to get the the mainland, ridiculous!!


----------



## manda88

Also, sweet Jesus Harvey and Matt GET A ROOM!!! :lol2:
Just read your little name argument on T&M's thread and good lord I'd swear you two are brothers separated at birth or something!


----------



## Rhi01

Or maybe they fancy eachother but just can't admit it?

Like a love hate thing.


----------



## manda88

Exactly!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 150 posts now!!!!!


N00b!


----------



## Rhi01

They should just admit their feelings for eachother and have done with it.

Has anyone noticed there seems to be only a few people who really post in this section?


----------



## manda88

Rhi01 said:


> They should just admit their feelings for eachother and have done with it.
> 
> Has anyone noticed there seems to be only a few people who really post in this section?


The best ones, clearly. Everyone else is pants.


----------



## ipreferaflan

He'd've had to be separated from me like a YEAR before I was born.
Come on. Do the math.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and I just bought some plants and springtails from dartfrog.
Yay!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He'd've had to be separated from me like a YEAR before I was born.
> Come on. Do the math.


Shh. Did you not see in the news about a three year old girl who is one of quadruplets, but the other 3 have only just been born?? It was cos she had the other 3 eggs frozen or something. Google it, it makes much more sense than what I just said.


----------



## Rhi01

Yay for you!!

I went into the rat room today and imagined what it would be like with a viv and where I would put it. Is that sad?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Shh. Did you not see in the news about a three year old girl who is one of quadruplets, but the other 3 have only just been born?? It was cos she had the other 3 eggs frozen or something. Google it, it makes much more sense than what I just said.


Ew... That sounds horrible.
I'm actually sorting out my fruit fly culture atm. It's exploded.



Rhi01 said:


> Yay for you!!
> 
> I went into the rat room today and imagined what it would be like with a viv and where I would put it. Is that sad?


Not
at
all.

I do that all over my house.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and I just bought some plants and springtails from dartfrog.
> Yay!


Using my tax money again ehhhh!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Using my tax money again ehhhh!


Oh for ff...
I THOUGHT YOU SAID IT WAS ALRIGHT IF IT WAS FOR FROGS!


----------



## Rhi01

Yeah but you have to get his permission first though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Rhi01 said:


> Yeah but you have to get his permission first though.


exactly, no flan its fine as it is for your frogs.

Diglett is currently working his way through many many crickets!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want a horned frog. I'd call him Geppetto.
Defo fantasehhh.
No room for him though


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

yeah thats what we went to get a fantasy but they got cranwells instead. However i am still going to get one and you dont need that much room for one, atm ours is in a large faunarium which is 45x30x15 and we have had to make it smaller using the division and that is on the floor in front of the fish tank. Easy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> yeah thats what we went to get a fantasy but they got cranwells instead. However i am still going to get one and you dont need that much room for one, atm ours is in a large faunarium which is 45x30x15 and we have had to make it smaller using the division and that is on the floor in front of the fish tank. Easy.


Yeah, space-wise I could squeeze him in. I literally have no free sockets though.


----------



## manda88

Extension leads are a great invention. We have about 4 coming out of two sockets, all to plug in a Playstation, TV, filter, fish tank light, bubble thing, viv lights, two heat mats, phone charger and various other chargers! And the room is like 2.5 metres by about 3 metres, so tiny!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Extension leads are a great invention. We have about 4 coming out of two sockets, all to plug in a Playstation, TV, filter, fish tank light, bubble thing, viv lights, two heat mats, phone charger and various other chargers! And the room is like 2.5 metres by about 3 metres, so tiny!


I've used many extension leads. I have many appliances in my room.
But seriously... yours sounds like an electrical fire waiting to happen


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I've used many extension leads. I have many appliances in my room.
> But seriously... yours sounds like an electrical fire waiting to happen


Just as well we're moving somewhere about 10 times bigger on Saturday then! Which means 10 times as many frogs is allowed yay!


----------



## andaroo

i have a plug bar plugged into another plug bar thats plugs into a socket. My dad said it would be ok cos everything is fused and low amp.


----------



## andaroo

check out my new signature peeps :lol2:

all my babies :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Andaroo that's wicked!


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's damn cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone can make me one


----------



## Rhi01

Well I'm stuck in university for two hours. I'm meant to be reading a play called 'A Streetcar Named Desire' by Tennessee Williams but I hate reading plays so I havn't even started.

Is anyone seeing Alice in Wonderland today?


----------



## Ron Magpie

'Streetcar' is pretty entertaining. I want someone to report back on Alice, so I can see if it's worth going.


----------



## Rhi01

I read the plot overview on Spark Notes and it does seem quite good but I've decided I'm not doing it for my coursework.

I'm going to see it tonight so I'll let you know if its any good.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alice in Wonderland looks awesome.
RON MAGPIE! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!?


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Alice in Wonderland looks awesome.
> *RON MAGPIE! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!?*


Did you miss me? Awwe.

Sorry guys, both work and social life have been a bit hectic lately, so I haven't spent a lot of time online. It's gonna take me weeks just to catch up with the gossip!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Did you miss me? Awwe.
> 
> Sorry guys, both work and social life have been a bit hectic lately, so I haven't spent a lot of time online. It's gonna take me weeks just to catch up with the gossip!:lol2:


I thought you'd ran away 
ABANDONED US.
Take a look at my thread and tell me what you think of the newer layout!
Good man.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I thought you'd ran away
> ABANDONED US.
> Take a look at my thread and tell me what you think of the newer layout!
> Good man.


Loving the layout- but I ought to point out that's a Hymenochirus, not a Xenopus. Sorry.:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Loving the layout- but I ought to point out that's a Hymenochirus, not a Xenopus. Sorry.:blush:


I thought it looked weird! Do you have a pic of your Xenopus that I could use? Are Hymenochirus good for beginners too?


----------



## ilovetoads2

It is too hard to keep up with this thread! Ha ha ha.

I missed you too! 

I have been spending some time on the lizard section but do not find them nearly as friendly or helpful as you guys are. :flrt:

And really, you could probably help more...phelsuma are kinda like frogs right? They are green, like planted tanks, have four little feet and big eyes, and they eat similiar stuff...I ask them advice on a natural tank for them and they say, mother in laws tongue and bamboo....that is not natural....that stuff does not even grow where they are from!!! :bash:

I am frustrated and I need to get it done and I have the flu and just want someone to help me damn it! grrr.


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> It is too hard to keep up with this thread! Ha ha ha.
> 
> I missed you too!
> 
> I have been spending some time on the lizard section but do not find them nearly as friendly or helpful as you guys are. :flrt:
> 
> And really, you could probably help more...phelsuma are kinda like frogs right? They are green, like planted tanks, have four little feet and big eyes, and they eat similiar stuff...I ask them advice on a natural tank for them and they say, mother in laws tongue and bamboo....that is not natural....that stuff does not even grow where they are from!!! :bash:
> 
> I am frustrated and I need to get it done and I have the flu and just want someone to help me damn it! grrr.


Oooh! New project?
Whereabouts are they from?
I'm getting well into my plants.
I planted a mango seed yesterday. OMNOMNOM.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Haven't got any good pics- just the ones on my profile- one day I will buy myself a decent camera!

'Dwarf clawed frogs' are a little more delicate than Xenopus, and usually arrive half-starved, because petshops will insist on keeping them with fish, who compete more successfully for the food.:devil: They aren't keen on pellets or flake, usually, and do best on fresh and frozen livefood- bloodworm daphnia etc. They tend to feed mostly on the bottom.

They need more stable high temps- 25C or so, whereas Xenopus really isn't fussy. Like Xenopus though, they aren't keen on a lot of water movement- if you must use a filter, a small sponge type one is best; I prefer partial water changes.


----------



## Ron Magpie

@ILT: Welcome back darlin! Yeah, day geckoes like a lot of the same conditions as frogs, but keepers like mother-in-law's tongue and bamboos cos they are sturdy and vertical- the geckoes seem to like to perch on vertical surfaces a lot of the time.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> @ILT: Welcome back darlin! Yeah, day geckoes like a lot of the same conditions as frogs, but eepers like mother-in-law's tongue and bamboos cos they are sturdy and vertical- the geckoes seem to like to perch on vertical surfaces a lot of the time.


 
They are being ordered for me at Dartfrog (dont shoot me they really are). I have since been assured that any plants with strong leaves would do as long as they have plenty of climbing and hiding oppertunities. Broms are also often used as egg laying sites. 

Ug, I feel like crap, I have to get the FBT landings and tank done so I can then get the gecko tank done...no energy, cant leave the house (cause my hair is greasy and I would scare people) and am just trying to order in things and hope they all arrive by the middle of next week so I can get stuff done. I think I will be okay doing the tank once I have the stuff because I know I have done the research and I suppose it is just me second guessing...:blush:


----------



## ilovetoads2

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh! New project?
> Whereabouts are they from?
> I'm getting well into my plants.
> *I planted a mango seed yesterday. OMNOMNOM.*




:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ENT didn;t have my plants in stock, So I gotsa wait a week


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> ENT didn;t have my plants in stock, So I gotsa wait a week


Well I ordered mine from dart frog yesterday. I'll race ya.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ipreferaflan said:


> Well I ordered mine from dart frog yesterday. I'll race ya.


Ha ha yeah they can be slow. 

I am going to get mine from the garden centre when I have recovered from the flu...I will join that race. :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mine are next week.

ENT are usually brilliant, at least they let me know what's going on....and in English! Their plants are good quality so I'm sticking with them until I go on an orchid binge at Ben's jungle.


----------



## manda88

I went to Badshot Lea Garden Centre today and they had like 3 different species of frog all kept in one 30x30x45, including the smallest White's I've ever seen at about 1cm snout to vent, what looked like FBT's, and a couple of small REALLY fat frogs that looked like a cross between a horned frog and a running frog with a shovel like face, which could easily woof down those White's. Ridiculous to say the least! They also had a display tank with FBT's in with just a small water dish for them to sit in, shared with some lizards. AND there was another tank with some really small reddy browny frogs that I've never seen before, shared with some crested geckos. What are these people on!??!?!?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Discusting! I hope you told them what you think! :devil:

My garden centre only keeps a few, usually a couple of Bearded dragons, a tortoise, sliders, and sometimes a chameleon or two, but they are all kept in reasonable conditions...the only thing I ever have to point out to them is their available cricket sizes, as they will often be too big for their animals. But they clearly use calcium powder with them and are within carefully measured heat and humidity...


----------



## jme2049

i couldnt hold back if i saw that. i would have to complain. im not the most experienced with amphibians/reptiles but i know enough not to house them like that. the buggers!!!:devil:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Completely unrelated to anything anyone's been taking about, but look at the birthday cake my sister's made me!!










It has a frog, snails & a book - three of my very favourite things, & it's chocolate cake inside :no1:


----------



## ilovetoads2

That looks great...but for me, anything but a Betty crocker chocolate cake with betty crocker chocolate frosting is second best. They are very creative...I made an army cake with white chunks of chocolate as sand bags and little plastic army men for my sons 6th birthday, out of, you guessed it, betty crocker. 


Oh, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Happy birthday! That looks amazing!


----------



## andaroo

I love making cakes! I made this...


----------



## Rhi01

I just got back from seeing Alice in Wonderland. I thought it was really good better than I expected although I havn't read the book.

Oh I had a nice 21st birthday cake. I'll find a picture.


----------



## andaroo

oh and flanspam i made u these, thought u might like em cos ur all veggilesbian and stuffz


----------



## Rhi01

Did you really make them? They look lush!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I love making cakes! I made this...
> 
> image


That's amazing. You big fat show-off!



Rhi01 said:


> I just got back from seeing Alice in Wonderland. I thought it was really good better than I expected although I havn't read the book.
> 
> Oh I had a nice 21st birthday cake. I'll find a picture.


The book is real good, but pretty adaptable.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> oh and flanspam i made u these, thought u might like em cos ur all veggilesbian and stuffz
> 
> image


They look so delicious. Thanks man.


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Discusting! I hope you told them what you think! :devil:


I would have done but unfortunately I'm too much of a wimp and get scared they'll laugh at me or shout at me, and also there are like no workers there at all, there were about 3 clueless looking dingbats there and that was it, none of which even looked like they knew what a frog was. I'm going back there tomorrow or Sunday to pick up a fish tank so I'll leave a complaint in the box thing at the exit. I think I should write out loads in different hand writing so it looks like lots of people have complained!! It really angered me, which then makes me want to buy all the frogs so then I know they're being treated properly, poor little things. The White's have been there for about 2 months and haven't grown at all


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Completely unrelated to anything anyone's been taking about, but look at the birthday cake my sister's made me!!
> 
> image
> 
> It has a frog, snails & a book - three of my very favourite things, & it's chocolate cake inside :no1:


Happy Birthday!!! That cake looks awesome, save me some!:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

I am changing my frogs name! Felicita! I don't really like it anymore, my friend HATES it, it's awkward to say and has too many syllables so i have been looking online for mexican related names (has to be mexican because thats were they are from!) and i have come up with the perfect name :flrt: it's spanish slang for 'fat little girl'
and that's exactly what she is! She wakes up early and eats all the crickets before the others get a look in!

SO FELICITA I rename you............

GORDITA :flrt:

I also looked up the meanings of the other names
Chiquito means 'tiny' and he is the smallest one so fits perfectly!
Bonita means 'beautiful'
and Pepito means 'grilled meat sandwich' :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Its also john frusciantes birthday today! i f:censor:ing love the guy! 
has anyone ever tried a pint of carling with a double JD dash??? it goes down quite well considering...:lol2:


----------



## Rhi01

So in other news a woman in work masturbated a dog into a plastic bag today. 
It was disgusting.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Rhi01 said:


> So in other news a woman in work masturbated a dog into a plastic bag today.
> It was disgusting.


what????


----------



## Rhi01

Yep.
Twice.
The second time the dog got into it so all she did was hold her hand there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why? Where do you work?


----------



## RobM

Old peoples home?


----------



## Rhi01

At a veterinary practice.
The dog's sperm was being used to artificially inseminate a bitch who didn't want to be mounted.

It was gross and I am now permanently scarred. I would like to add I never had anything to do with it and just stayed out of the room.


----------



## ipreferaflan

HAHAHAHAHA. Amazing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not a bad job.


----------



## ipreferaflan

RobM said:


> Old peoples home?


this made me lol a lot


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Rhi01 said:


> I just got back from seeing Alice in Wonderland. I thought it was really good better than I expected although I havn't read the book.


I saw that yesterday. For the first bit I kept maing 'phffft' noises at the bits not in the book, but once they explained it (no details in case anyone hasn't seen it yet) I quite enjoyed it. I liked that they actually made the reason it wasn't like the book into a part of the film, I felt able to enjoy it without having to fulfil my literary purist role :2thumb:



manda88 said:


> Happy Birthday!!! That cake looks awesome, save me some!:2thumb:


Thank you ( & everyone else) 
& fat chance, it was bloody lovely. 



Rhi01 said:


> So in other news a woman in work masturbated a dog into a plastic bag today.
> It was disgusting.


I saw someone do that to a frickin Giraffe on 'Zoo Vets' once - the Giraffe didn't look too impressed. 


Also, thoughts on this please good people, my dad bought one of these t'other day:









& I can't help but wonder at it's potential use as a froggy home??? It's heated, water proof, ventilated.....some kind of small aquatic/terrestrial froggy/newt/salamander???? Just something I'm mulling over :hmm:


----------



## manda88

I hate not having the internet at my new place!! I miss coming on here and chatting with you lot!
going back to my Badshot Lea story of their frogs all mixed together, we complained yesterday and called up again today to make sure they were doing something about it, and they informed us that they were separating them all this very morning, so yay!
Still can't figure out for the life of me what species the fat frogs are though, they literally look just like a pacman frog, but it has a shovel like face and looks extremely pissed off. I want one!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I think I saw some of these at the weekend...they were aquatic and next to a clawed frog tank (they are super ugly by the way!) These ones were really tiny, but did have spade type nose...and they were a really darkish grey colour. Strange.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Shovel nosed toad?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Could be. THe tank was just labled aquatic frogs....but then again, so was the clawed frog tank....but I recognised that one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I am bored out of my face


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've got an assignment to do today 
Oh and now that I'm on 'New Deal', the job centre are setting me up with an office job!
YAY!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahhh good news. Do you know what it will be?

I've finally paid off all the people I owe money to, just my credit card now and then it's FROG TIME.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I've got an assignment to do today
> Oh and now that I'm on 'New Deal', the job centre are setting me up with an office job!
> YAY!


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well the council and tourist information have a few positions. Most of them are only 6 month temporary jobs but it's experience, money and will look good on my CV. Better than a whole period of nothing anyway.
What frogs you getting next?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Well the council and tourist information have a few positions. Most of them are only 6 month temporary jobs but it's experience, money and will look good on my CV. Better than a whole period of nothing anyway.
> What frogs you getting next?


Who knows. Who knows.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My brain is about to explode.


----------



## ipreferaflan

YouTube - Tropical terrarium (updated)
Speechless.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Youtubeless.

Which is it? I'm sure I've seen every viv on youtube!


----------



## ipreferaflan

'My first terrárium for dart frogs, in Portugal'
Full of foliage. Waterfall on the right.
Know the one?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sadly I do yes. It's very nice!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sadly I do yes. It's very nice!


haha that's mental.
I want one. I'm going to make one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> haha that's mental.
> I want one. I'm going to make one.


My next viv is going to have a little streeaaaaammmmmmmmmmm. I read Peacocks live near streams and such so wanted to recreate that for their adult viv.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> My next viv is going to have a little streeaaaaammmmmmmmmmm. I read Peacocks live near streams and such so wanted to recreate that for their adult viv.


How you gonna do that? Fake bottom?
I'm sick of the artificial plants in my vivs. They make me angry.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> How you gonna do that? Fake bottom?
> I'm sick of the artificial plants in my vivs. They make me angry.


Yeah, nothing complicated though. Egg crate false bottom then a gap the front for a small river/stream area. Filter under the egg crate on it's side. If that makes sense.

Never get too complicated with water features, I learnt the hard way!

Artifical plants make baby jesus cry.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, nothing complicated though. Egg crate false bottom then a gap the front for a small river/stream area. Filter under the egg crate on it's side. If that makes sense.
> 
> Never get too complicated with water features, I learnt the hard way!
> 
> Artifical plants make baby jesus cry.


Internal filter? Oooooh.
I'm literally never going to finish this assignment


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Internal filter? Oooooh.
> I'm literally never going to finish this assignment


Yeah, with access through the egg crate. No substrate just leaf litter.

What's it on?


----------



## fatlad69

You never thought I would finish. Here is a sneak preview, I will do a whole build log eventually.
















what do you think. Should look better in a couple of months when the plants are estabished.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Show off!

I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Bearnandos

Looks fantastic !!! and will look even better once it settles down with moss growing....funny enough...someone here mentioned Xmas moss from ebay...said it was faster and more lush then Java moss........so I got some...and I have to say...it does seem alot easier to grow as it seems to require a lil less humidity so grows on the background much better....will look wonderful in your viv!


----------



## Bearnandos

One thing though peeps.....our off the topic banter generally kinda on topic :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

My fault!:lol2: have put Xmas moss in so we will see how it goes.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, with access through the egg crate. No substrate just leaf litter.
> 
> What's it on?


The art of Benin. Bronze heads and plaques n all that.

Fatlad your viv looks awesome.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> The art of Benin. Bronze heads and plaques n all that.
> 
> Fatlad your viv looks awesome.


Cheers, I think it needs something, a buddah may be?:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers, I think it needs something, a buddah may be?:lol2:


Pshhhhh its missing a pair of stunning Phyllobates terribilis 'mint' the colours would really stand out in your viv lol.........but if you do find anyone selling em...LMK :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhhh its missing a pair of stunning Phyllobates terribilis 'mint' the colours would really stand out in your viv lol.........but if you do find anyone selling em...LMK :lol2:


Ooooooo, now your talking. I was thinking ventimaculatus Iquitos!


----------



## Bearnandos

fatlad69 said:


> Ooooooo, now your talking. I was thinking ventimaculatus Iquitos!


I do have a fondness for vents....so sweet and bold......would indeed be perfect for you viv........but as I have 2 breeding pairs already...need another colour.....may give me more incentive to be more creative....


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> I do have a fondness for vents....so sweet and bold......would indeed be perfect for you viv........but as I have 2 breeding pairs already...need another colour.....may give me more incentive to be more creative....


 
TRUMPETS FOR YOUR 500TH POST!

I have wanted to delve into the world of darts for a very long time, but TBH I really dont want to deal with fruit flies, and that has been enough at the moment to put me off...:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> TRUMPETS FOR YOUR 500TH POST!
> 
> I have wanted to delve into the world of darts for a very long time, but TBH I really dont want to deal with fruit flies, and that has been enough at the moment to put me off...:gasp:


My chameleon eats fruit flies. They're well easy.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I gotta say I'duch rather have a little fruit fly flying round me then a big fat cricket running all over me through the night


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok my Buddah wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just buy fruit flies, I get mine from mad4frogs and they last a good 3 weeks feeding 3 frogs.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Oh if that's what u ment I just buy mine too I have the kit to breed them but ain't quiet Sussed it yet.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok my Buddah wasn't THAT bad.


It was.
It took up about 9/10s of your viv and was made of unsafe frog material.

I can't believe you even considered it. You make me sick.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Oh if that's what u ment I just buy mine too I have the kit to breed them but ain't quiet Sussed it yet.



Yeah I'm too lazy, the only thing seems to be getting the mix right. Otherise it seems straightfroward.

Jar, mesh lid, cardboard and media.

Oh and flies obvs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> It was.
> It took up about 9/10s of your viv and was made of unsafe frog material.
> 
> I can't believe you even considered it. You make me sick.



I'll take up 9/10ths of your face, with my fist MATE.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Fight,fight only messing atleast it ain't mr this time I can't afford anymore arguement on here I've got way too many serious infractions and had way too many bans, anyways i got everything including pots from ent it's just the temps im struggling with it's gotta be atleast 23


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll take up 9/10ths of your face, with my fist MATE.


OH YEAH M8?! Bring it on.

You wouldn't. I have a very large head.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I liked the buddah personaly


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Fight,fight only messing atleast it ain't mr this time I can't afford anymore arguement on here I've got way too many serious infractions and had way too many bans, anyways i got everything including pots from ent it's just the temps im struggling with it's gotta be atleast 23



Haha come on, you haven't had an argument in amphibians yet! Losing your touch!


----------



## jaykickboxer

If u have a large head I reckon he might have to go for a opened handed punch otherwise known as a biatch slap!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Me too. I thought it looked cool.


----------



## jaykickboxer

That's coz I don't mind anyone here u wanna see the uprore I caused by saying I might breed my dog?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> I liked the buddah personaly


He's next to the pond I just dug in the garden now. He seems very happy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> That's coz I don't mind anyone here u wanna see the uprore I caused by saying I might breed my dog?


I saw the argument about that cesar milan, is this a different thread?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> That's coz I don't mind anyone here u wanna see the uprore I caused by saying I might breed my dog?


Hell yes.



Morgan Freeman said:


> He's next to the pond I just dug in the garden now. He seems very happy.


I'M DIGGING A POND IN MY GARDEN SOON.
Weird.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I'M DIGGING A POND IN MY GARDEN SOON.
> Weird.


I dug most of it then had to take a week off work, doctor said I'm not allowed to finish it :2thumb:

M.E = stoopid.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dug most of it then had to take a week off work, doctor said I'm not allowed to finish it :2thumb:
> 
> M.E = stoopid.


haha nice one.
Mum and dad want a lovely stream running through the garden with several pools along the way.
I've cashed in.


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> TRUMPETS FOR YOUR 500TH POST!
> 
> I have wanted to delve into the world of darts for a very long time, but TBH I really dont want to deal with fruit flies, and that has been enough at the moment to put me off...:gasp:


I find that dealing with flightless fruitflies the easiest of insects to deal with and culture...unless you get an infestation of fruitfly mites...annoying but easily dealt with.
And woot I passed 500 posts :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Nah it was a million times worse then that about 60 pages of argueing and I got a 2week ban,and a serious infraction thingy it started off with me uploading pics of my dog then I said im considering crossing him with my mums staff pup when there older as my mum has owned 4 pedigree staffs and never bred from one she's debating given her youngest 1 litter anyways my dogs a chocolate olde tyme bulldog and I said how I've seen these crossed with staffs and realy like them although my dog is a pedigree dog sort off he has papers but not kc reged and cost nearly a grand, But there a reinactment of the original bull baiting bulldog and most were created using pits,staffs douge de bordeauxs and bulldogs, as the original were extinct anyways I was saying that loads of my friends and family have asked if I'd breeed them as they like one as genrally u get a short leaner bulldog with undeshot jaw and it's gotta lomger muzzle to help with breeding and there much more agile and I realy like the mix anyways it started a massive debate that I'd be creating pitbull type dogs and I was informed how im a irresponcavle dog owner and all sorts when they no nothing about how my dog is treated It was soo frustrating my dogs walked twice a day sleeps with us and is spoilt galore I've recently had a few problems with him which has lead to over a grands worth. Or veterniary treatment all sorts people just infurate me with there'd persumtions and views and assuming they no everything im not evan going to cross them now I only ever said I may!


----------



## jaykickboxer

That another fing how comes mine fly?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't know much about dogs, what's wrong with creating pitbull type dogs? :/


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm the same as Morgan.
Explain!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Because pit bulls are illegal,according to everone on here anything a certain height and size looking like a fighting dog can be classed as a pitbull and confenscated,although my arguement was that in that case large staffs,English bullterriers,olde tyme bulldogs,American bulldogs,irish staffs and almost any staff cross is then illegel they all waffle,and to be fair I no about 15 people which own pitbulls anyways and have never had anything done to their dogs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So it's not immoral, just maybe illegal?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh right. Is that because they're so aggressive?
I'm useless with dogs; I can't put a picture to any of the breeds you just said haha


----------



## jaykickboxer

And to be fair it wouldn't evan look like a pit


----------



## jaykickboxer

There not aggressive, most dogs used to fight are inbreed to make them vicious my dogs inbreed although not as much as a dog used for fighting,would be a pitbull is to be fair probably the gameist and most dangerous dog breed in the world as there made for fighting although most pitbulls have good tempraments soMe twats own them and this has lead to a few large cases of them killing kids and so on so there now part of tge dangerous dogs act so there illegel in England along with dogo argentinos,tosa inus and fils Brasilos breeding my dog to a staff is not illegal! It's just people saying the offspring would look like a pit although it wouldn't realy it's just that a staff effectively is very similar to a pitbull only smaller so making bigger staffs could be interprided as pitbulls it's all wrong and they need to sort it the dangerous dogs act is pathetic the way it stands it need to be a licensing issue not a outright ban but there u go all dogs have the capabilits to do harm it's just because of the media hype and a few people which own pits this stupid law come inforce if u watch dog whispearer ull see loads of pitbulls he owns quiet a few.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love this so much.

YouTube - Monkey Dog!


----------



## LIZARD

I own 2 English bull terriers. I have wanted an EBT since i was 4 and saw bill sykses bullseye. I thought he was a very loyal handsome looking dog. Anyways i fell in love and after my old dog past we got a 6 month old bitch from a complete AHOLE, then i got myself a dog. They are both neutered as i dont wish to breed then as enuff A holes with them. They are great with other dogs, as we show them in fun shows that i get to judge locally. They are soft as poo with any other animals or people, especially with my puppy who is a great dane.

Ok i hav e have coloured hair N tats but dont everyone these days. I just hate chavs knowing everything about certain breeds making them look bad. I would like tio think my dogs are happy and away from a lot of crap. We dont live in a town, we dont have neighbours, our garden is just under 2 acres and we have 2o plus acres to use freely and i run a pet shop!!! If not i dont know what shat i would have to put up with as some people just wont be educated about what breeds are or are not!!! Fed up of people judging

sorry rant over


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I love this so much.
> 
> YouTube - Monkey Dog!


hahaha that is amazing


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There's more.

YouTube - Monkey Laughing at Dog, after checking his P****


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's more.
> 
> YouTube - Monkey Laughing at Dog, after checking his P****


YouTube - pinguin

That video.
Really.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> YouTube - pinguin
> 
> That video.
> Really.



Rachel: Paul he's like you and frogs.

Thx.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Rachel: Paul he's like you and frogs.
> 
> Thx.


YOUR NAME IS PAUL!?

My favourite bit was when he was waddling in his front room.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> YOUR NAME IS PAUL!?
> 
> My favourite bit was when he was waddling in his front room.


Yeah, I'm sure everyone knew that :/


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, I'm sure everyone knew that :/


Not me. I thought it would be something like Clayton or Brandon or Montgomery.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Not me. I thought it would be something like Clayton or Brandon or Montgomery.


No I'm common.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> No I'm common.


I have two uncle Pauls so...


----------



## LIZARD

Well this is off topic but i know a few of you guys keep pygmy chams, i have been offered a pair of Rhampholeon Nchisiensis pitless pygmys that a friend of mine wants me to have as they are off to uni, but i personally think the enclosure they are is in cack lol!

I have read various basic care sheets and asked on the LIZARD bit too. What i have avialble to me in enclosure size with out buying a new viv (as he is keeping them ina rub at the moment) is a 30x30x30 exo a 30x30x45? and a 45x 45 x60 LXWXH vivs here. I would like to add plants and i would like the chams to have access to UV

Any of you guys offer advise? they seems very easy to keep TBH, but would love to see peeps set ups


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> Well this is off topic but i know a few of you guys keep pygmy chams, i have been offered a pair of Rhampholeon Nchisiensis pitless pygmys that a friend of mine wants me to have as they are off to uni, but i personally think the enclosure they are is in cack lol!
> 
> I have read various basic care sheets and asked on the LIZARD bit too. What i have avialble to me in enclosure size with out buying a new viv (as he is keeping them ina rub at the moment) is a 30x30x30 exo a 30x30x45? and a 45x 45 x60 LXWXH vivs here. I would like to add plants and i would like the chams to have access to UV
> 
> Any of you guys offer advise? they seems very easy to keep TBH, but would love to see peeps set ups


I've got one! :thumb:
Hopefully ordering another one tomorrow though! Yay.
I'd go for the 30x30x45. They like the height, but you'd probably never see 'em in the 45x45x60.

Plant-wise I recommend jasmine! The vines are perfect for pygmy chams. They're strong enough for them to hold onto and they wind all over the place.
I've got a bromeliad and a ficus vine too, but he never uses the brom and the ficus is way too small atm.

Micro-crickets seem to be their fav food, although he guzzles down fruitflies pretty regular too.

I use 5% UVB










(the spider plant has been replaced with a ficus vine now)


----------



## LIZARD

cheers FLANMAN :2thumb: i was thinking they would be lost in the 45x45x60 and i was hoping so that i could use it for more treefs :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> No I'm common.


 Democratic, maybe- *never* common!:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I bought some Jasmine two weeks ago and have already managed to kill it...but it did look fab before then. :blush:

ps. i am very sad that some of you did not comment on my new tank even though it is for geckos...boo hoo. Right. I am going to go and rock back and forward in a corner feeling very neglected and ignored. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I commented, I commented, I commented!
Still doing my bloody assignment.
AND the day I get paid happens to be the day Junglebugs run out of pygmy chams.
HUFF.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

More!?

Two of you going all lizard on us aye? I see how it is.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I only wanna get Bryn a little lady friend!
My heart will always lie with amphibs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tell it to the judge....bruv.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Niceness.
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the geckos, my OH really likes them....So i'm trying to convince her to get some so I don't have to pay!


My name is Paul and I'm a great big hypocrite.


----------



## Pipkin28

Now now, you two, be nice or do I have to sit you on the naughty step, eh?? :whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Now now, you two, be nice or do I have to sit you on the naughty step, eh?? :whip:


I'm always the one told to be nice.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> My name is Paul and I'm a great big hypocrite.


 
I already have a gecko anyway :notworthy:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want a big chameleon.
Like a jackson's.
I love them.
But I MUST finish my other tanks first.
Does anyone know if you can get exo terra lids anywhere? The mesh things that plonk in the top.
The previous owner cut a bloody hole in the top of Ichabod's.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You can't get them, anywhere.

Check my drop down sig, b*tches.


----------



## Pipkin28

I'd love a house gecko!!

I remember when I was on holiday in Orlando in '95, we were in a clothes shop in Belz Shopping Mall on International Drive. This woman was holding a pair of jeans when she suddenly let out a yelp and threw them on the floor. We thought she was a bit mad but she looked at us and said that something moved in the jeans! We carefully picked at them and a beautiful little gecko ran out, so we caught it and let it go outside the mall!!! 

And everywhere you go there are brown anoles running about, though we were told they call them 'chitchats'. I'd love some of them too!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anoles are cool, I considered some at one point.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ah tits.
I guess I'll have to mesh it back up.
Effortttttttttttt.

I went to California and only saw one rubbish little lizard.
I saw a couple of bears too though.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah tits.
> I guess I'll have to mesh it back up.
> Effortttttttttttt.
> 
> I went to California and only saw one rubbish little lizard.
> I saw a couple of bears too though.


 
Gotta get yourself to Florida, flippin' loads of lizards everywhere... loads in Universal Studio's!!!
Plus, all them Alligators......!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Go to the Amazon. *dreams*


----------



## Pipkin28

I wanna go to Madagascar to see the Fossa!

Hell, I wanna go anywhere that isn't work, right now!!! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

My dad has an office in Florida and California. I'd like to see alligators.
The Amazon would be amazing. I'd be the pansy wanting to shower and straighten my hair though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'd be the one climbing the trees chasing monkeys.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I would love to go to Madagascar or the Amazon, but my husband not until the kids are grown because there are spiders there that could probably eat them. :gasp:

I am quite happy to have my little (but slowly growing) little amazon in the house for now...:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

We only saw the 'gator's in Gatorland but they're impressive! I certainly wouldn't want to mess with a big 'un!!!

Or the Moccasin snakes.... them's a bit too aggressive for my liking!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Sorry for double post...but that reminds me...have any of you ever considered (or have already) waterproofed walls? I have a dream, that one day the 8ft x 4ft x ceiling height alcove in my living room will become a massive built in tank...thought of using the clear panels you can get for shower walls then building it up from there...think it could work?


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> Sorry for double post...but that reminds me...have any of you ever considered (or have already) waterproofed walls? I have a dream, that one day the 8ft x 4ft x ceiling height alcove in my living room will become a massive built in tank...thought of using the clear panels you can get for shower walls then building it up from there...think it could work?


 
Do it do it do it do it!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> Sorry for double post...but that reminds me...have any of you ever considered (or have already) waterproofed walls? I have a dream, that one day the 8ft x 4ft x ceiling height alcove in my living room will become a massive built in tank...thought of using the clear panels you can get for shower walls then building it up from there...think it could work?


 
Yes, a million times. To be honest I'd put up some plasterboard and seal that with G4 or something. Then if I ever had to remove it, to sell the house or something, I could., just rip down the plasterboard.

There's a few threads on dendroboard of people converting garages and stuff.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Pipkin28 said:


> Do it do it do it do it!!!


I would love it! Two things have to happen though, got to convince my hubby, and win some money! 

In my dreams it is amazing though with a succulent little pond area formed from interesting flat rocks and bright marginal plants, an old mossy log on the leaf scattered floor...large colourful broms and feathery ferns and really large vines leading to a canopy formed by two indoor trees with slithers of light streaming through...its not just any viv, its an ilovetoads viv. :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, I have big plans aswell......we're saving up for a 3 bed place, we only need 2 but I have plans for the spare :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

Does anyone know where I can get round wooden poles? It's for making a stand.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, I have big plans aswell......we're saving up for a 3 bed place, we only need 2 but I have plans for the spare :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> *Does anyone know where I can get round wooden poles? It's for making a stand*.


 
Have a look in B&Q, in their diy wardrobe section, they sell different sized legs.... short ones, tall ones, fat ones, thin ones...!!! And reasonable prices too. Ideal for making a stand.... I've been eyeing them up for the same purpose myself!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Can't remember if they have wood effect ones but they have black, white (looks cheap and nasty!), silver and brushed chrome!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Good stuff. Exo crappa can bugger off.


----------



## Pipkin28

Plus there's the satisfaction of making something yourself for half the price!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah def, I feel all proud of myself!


----------



## Pipkin28

And we can all commend you for your hard work and share your pride....!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahh. Everything I need is at Gnomebase, just drawn up a quick plan. Should cost me around £35. Annoyingly I'll have spare wood so would have been even cheaper. Better than £60 plus for an exo one.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Wow pipkin just read how many fbts u have! That a serious amount why so many


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Wow pipkin just read how many fbts u have! That a serious amount why so many


Accidental breeding innit!
She used to have more, but I took 2 of them 

I NEED A NEW TURTLE TANK.


----------



## jaykickboxer

oh ok thats like 60 they must be every where if ur ever in london and wanna lose sum i have a 2foot tank sitting emprty:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

jaykickboxer said:


> oh ok thats like 60 they must be every where if ur ever in london and wanna lose sum i have a 2foot tank sitting emprty:whistling2:


 
Weeeeeellll, now you mention it......... I do have a colleague who will be heading to Wimbledon to work at the tennis in the summer (if the boss gives him the time off!!) I don't know if he'd be able to be trusted to get them to you in one piece but I can ask him, if you're serious!!!

They have creamy coloured bellies not red, though!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I'm serious , this is off topic my missus is in labour!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woohoo! Good luck!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheers were in hospital I've just got my iPhone with me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha get off here and help her out!


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Cheers were in hospital I've just got my iPhone with me.


 
Tell ya wife to hold on till tomorrow so that your baby can share the same birthday as my daughter lol.........:whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ilovetoads2 said:


> I would love it! Two things have to happen though, got to convince my hubby, and win some money!
> 
> In my dreams it is amazing though with a succulent little pond area formed from interesting flat rocks and bright marginal plants, an old mossy log on the leaf scattered floor...large colourful broms and feathery ferns and really large vines leading to a canopy formed by two indoor trees with slithers of light streaming through...its not just any viv, its an ilovetoads viv. :2thumb:


if carlsberg made made viv's


----------



## tomwilson

Bearnandos said:


> Tell ya wife to hold on till tomorrow so that your baby can share the same birthday as my daughter lol.........:whistling2:


thats my bday


----------



## jaykickboxer

Would ask her to slow down but I reckon il end up with a injury


----------



## kroot

WooHoo and best of luck with the tadpole!

Half day off from the Chessington slave drivers:whip:

Adrian.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Hi mate u registerd.


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> WooHoo and best of luck with the tadpole!
> 
> Half day off from the Chessington slave drivers:whip:
> 
> Adrian.


Hey Adrian.....thought your oh wanted you to decorate?...... feeling really arrgggggg at the mo..........can you post up a few pics of ya vivs to cheer me up plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............:whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Would ask her to slow down but I reckon il end up with a injury


Dare you!......:lol2:

Btw - Rod says.....you still want Leucs?


----------



## kroot

No chance on the piccies at the moment. Your lucky I can even type, with my techie skills I would blow the camara and the PC up:blush:


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> No chance on the piccies at the moment. Your lucky I can even type, with my techie skills I would blow the camara and the PC up:blush:


:lol2: yeah....I could see you doing just that..........:whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

tomwilson said:


> if carlsberg made made viv's


 
ha ha ha...I was going with the Marks and Spencers type adds...I was drooling...but then I can see it in my head! :mf_dribble:


----------



## KJ Exotics

Hamm soon cant wait, will have my KJ Exotics.co.uk top on, it will be written on the back. Look out for me and say hi.


----------



## ilovetoads2

KJ Exotics said:


> Hamm soon cant wait, will have my KJ Exotics.co.uk top on, it will be written on the back. Look out for me and say hi.


You will have to remember you are wearing it or you will wonder why so many randon people are singling you out...ha ha ha ha ha.

Wish I could go. THat would be a thrill.


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahahahaha! I can't believe you're posting while your OH gives birth!
hahaha. I'd be killed for that.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I do want the leucs i txt him to ask when I can collect but he didn't reply.


----------



## jaykickboxer

She's 2 busy sucking gas to notice, she's lucky I'm
not at home playing call of duty only messing, although wen it gets extreme il probably faint so it's better I take my mind off it, I spoke to rod legs do u want me to grab the salamander for ya.I'm going there say morn.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> She's 2 busy sucking gas to notice, she's lucky I'm
> not at home playing call of duty only messing, although wen it gets extreme il probably faint so it's better I take my mind off it, I spoke to rod legs do u want me to grab the salamander for ya.I'm going there say morn.


Morn? or Mon?? lol......
Yes plz if you can...but don't get in trouble with ya wife.......:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

She's ok Saturday morning , 4hrs later almost no change still 4cm dilated and she's realy in pain, anyways legs did u see Adrian I'd on here?


----------



## ilovetoads2

jaykickboxer said:


> She's 2 busy sucking gas to notice, she's lucky I'm
> not at home playing call of duty only messing, although wen it gets extreme il probably faint so it's better I take my mind off it, I spoke to rod legs do u want me to grab the salamander for ya.I'm going there say morn.


 
Ewww. Gas and air was great for about 2 hours...by the time my girl came it was making me vomit terribly...nasty!


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> She's ok Saturday morning , 4hrs later almost no change still 4cm dilated and she's realy in pain, anyways legs did u see Adrian I'd on here?


Was suprised that he wasn't registered here ages ago.....well better late then neva........he's tempting me with baby blue geckos from another friend of ours...and I am weak when it comes to day geckos............


----------



## jaykickboxer

Were expecting a girl aswell! Gonna call her Paige if she ever decides to bless us with her presence.


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Ewww. Gas and air was great for about 2 hours...by the time my girl came it was making me vomit terribly...nasty!


 
By the time my children came.....I had squished, squashed, bit, crushed my hubbies hand...just so that he too could feel PAIN!!!!!!!!!.....then I vomited on him.........:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

They have loads of day geckos in the wholesalers at the minute including the little blue ones I was looking at them the other day, there realy nice maybe u should get em although u got soo many darts coming if u bRed them I reckon u could rival dartfrog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Some thing to look forward to my missys is fiery at the best of times I think she has short women syndrom she's only like 5 foot 1


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> They have loads of day geckos in the wholesalers at the minute including the little blue ones I was looking at them the other day, there realy nice maybe u should get em although u got soo many darts coming if u bRed them I reckon u could rival dartfrog.


 
OoOooO this wholesaler sounds fun........but one of my turtle friends has just started breeding electric blues so wouyld be nice to pick up a female or two from him. Just downsized my reeds this week - they were making such a racket that my mom in law couldn't sleep......so decided to only keep the argus and my favourite marbled........boy was it peaceful last night.........hhmmmm maybe I should have passed the reeds to you Jay...they could have sung your baby to sleep............


----------



## jaykickboxer

I have a pricelist of Eco Terra equip and livestock when I get a chance il scan it and send it over although I'm sure u got enough lined up without anothe bad influence I'm 99 percent sure there 39.99 as almost all the day geckos on there ate that price exept sum giant one I noticed was 65 quid, reeds are only 4 quid or something so il get some eventually.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Noise probably doesn't matter if they can out scream this baby if she ever arrives and my dogs snoring il be well impressed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Any sign yet?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Of what baby, we got hospital and she was 4cm dilated at 1pm u. cAn give birth At 10cm they check how much change every 4 hrs and there was little change at 5 o'clock so there re check at 9 not sure I'm goons be a dad before midnight but who noes,


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Were expecting a girl aswell! Gonna call her Paige if she ever decides to bless us with her presence.


SoOooooOo if you have a boy...what would you call him???


----------



## jaykickboxer

I wanted to call her Tyler or mason as in stone mason as there my trades, but the missis would have it same for boy or Freddie my missys is called Liana spelt the same as the vine, which I like , she said I could call it Jamie afteryself if boy if I like but it's bad enough hearing her screatch my name when I'm in trouble let alone wen it ain't me, it's dedanatly a girl had a 3d scan and had it confirmed twice the nurse said she's gonna be a biggen but still no sign of her, she must take after the missys she's lazy were as I'm one of the most hyper peps ever I can't sleep or stand still I was born early and the missus late, it's probably better she takes after her as she's much prettyer anyways.


----------



## soundstounite

best a luck jay lifes gonna get hectic!!! ha don't worry though mines 21 and he still ain't let up on us yet


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheers mate I reckon i'm
gonna need it


----------



## ipreferaflan

So you've been at hospital for like 7 hours?
Nightmare.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh 7 and a half hours the contactions started at 6 o'clock this morning so been awake waiting since then


----------



## Bearnandos

soundstounite said:


> best a luck jay lifes gonna get hectic!!! ha don't worry though mines 21 and he still ain't let up on us yet


Tell me about it!!! my 21 yr old son...came back home for 6 weeks coz he caught the flu and said his gf wasn't looking after him right....so she came down too.....:whip: aaawwww Jay you just starting.........:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Still waiting!!! This babys ilusive


----------



## jaykickboxer

right update at 10 to 3 this morning mini jaykickboxer aka PAIGE blessed us with her presence she is by far the cutest baby ive ever seen but maybe im biast have a look at the time im posting this just got bk anyways here she is,she was 7 pound 4 oz which for my girlfriend whos normally not much over 7stone was a serious challenge im not sure how she done it.


----------



## jaykickboxer

u no u like the babygrow.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Congratulations - take good care of them both!


----------



## jme2049

CONGRATS!!! well done mate.:no1: 
I love the name Paige aswell.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Congratulations to both of you.

I am just over 7 stone also, my heaviest baby was 7.9....

NOW COMES THE FUN PART, SLEEPLESS NIGHTS, BICKERING CAUSE YOU ARE TIRED, CONSTANT CRYING AND THAT IS JUST YOU!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Seriously, it is all worthwhile. x


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm only 7 and a half, so I'd probably have a bit of trouble delivering.
Congratulations!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm only 7 and a half, so I'd probably have a bit of trouble delivering.
> Congratulations!


 
Errrrr.... you're also a *BLOKE*!!!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Errrrr.... you're also a *BLOKE*!!!!!!!! :lol2:


Haven't you seen Junior?!
Junior (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Haven't you seen Junior?!
> Junior (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
Next you'll be reminding me of the 'bloke' in the U.S. who gave birth who was actually born a woman - big shocker!!!!! lol
'Pregnant man' Thomas Beatie gives birth to baby girl - Times Online

However... if there's anything you need to get off your chest, Flannie?? Are we going to witness a medical miracle soon...?? (I'll even volunteer to be Godmother!!)


----------



## Ron Magpie

Congrats Jay and Liana!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


EDIT: Oh, and welcome to the world, Paige!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Congrats man!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheese everyone


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm only 7 and a half, so I'd probably have a bit of trouble delivering.
> Congratulations!


 
Yes, you possibly might - it would be nigh on impossible!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Off topic's first baby! 

Maybe we'll have someone find a job next :gasp: Aimed at nobody in particular of course!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Sounds like a plan, where do we go from there then?


----------



## jaykickboxer

7 stone how tall are u I'm
almost double that and I'm only
5 foot 8 with heels seriously I think imm5 foot 7 or 8 and over 12 stone


----------



## Bearnandos

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Off topic's first baby!
> 
> Maybe we'll have someone find a job next :gasp: Aimed at nobody in particular of course!


Puck you sir.



jaykickboxer said:


> 7 stone how tall are u I'm
> almost double that and I'm only
> 5 foot 8 with heels seriously I think imm5 foot 7 or 8 and over 12 stone


5'4"
Apparently I'm underweight, but I don't think I'm that skinny.
I don't look it anyway.
Maybe I need to muscle up.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I jest, I jest.

For your height your minimum should be 8.3 stone, so you're not dangerously underwight.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm a stone over maximum!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Finally i can get back on here and start posting again, i hate not having acces to the internet. 
Flan look at our mossy pictures there amazing. also do you ever here ichabod callling.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I jest, I jest.
> 
> For your height your minimum should be 8.3 stone, so you're not dangerously underwight.


Ah that's not bad. Someone told me I should weigh 10 1/2. Which is mental.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Finally i can get back on here and start posting again, i hate not having acces to the internet.
> Flan look at our mossy pictures there amazing. also do you ever here ichabod callling.


I've seen them. They suck. Next.

I'm jealous. Growl.
Beauts mossies old buddy, old pal.
Never heard him calling. White's don't shut up, FBTs don't shut up, Ichabod doesn't utter a word.
I need to get him a friend. Just cannae afford two of them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I've seen them. They suck. Next.
> 
> I'm jealous. Growl.
> Beauts mossies old buddy, old pal.
> Never heard him calling. White's don't shut up, FBTs don't shut up, Ichabod doesn't utter a word.
> I need to get him a friend. Just cannae afford two of them.


Yeah our whites dont shut up either and the Mossies were making tiny little squeaking noises which is very sweet and then when we looked at them one of them was grasoing the other in a mating position and then they moved still attached to each other. They really are awesome frogs though.:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah our whites dont shut up either and the Mossies were making tiny little squeaking noises which is very sweet and then when we looked at them one of them was grasoing the other in a mating position and then they moved still attached to each other. They really are awesome frogs though.:no1:


Oh. That's the noise I hear.
Considering the FBT tank is next to Ichabod's it could be him!
A little 'hmhmhmhmhmhmmmhmmhmm'?
Bit like beaker from the muppets.


----------



## ipreferaflan

In fact... It sounds EXACTLY like beaker from the muppets.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its like a water droplet going into water. Not very loud either just quite high pitch sort of noise. they ate on the first night as well so we are really pleased with them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> In fact... It sounds EXACTLY like beaker from the muppets.


Yeah quite similar to that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ah that's good! Glad they're eating.
Mine was a frigging nightmare.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

yeah i was glad, we have been quite lucky with our frogs i think, they all seem to feed well when we get them. they were rather stupid though they kept trying to go for the crickets from the outside of the tub and just bashing into the sides!! does ichabod spend most of the time in the water.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> yeah i was glad, we have been quite lucky with our frogs i think, they all seem to feed well when we get them. they were rather stupid though they kept trying to go for the crickets from the outside of the tub and just bashing into the sides!! does ichabod spend most of the time in the water.


I <3 being on topic in off topic. It makes me feel rebellious.
He's in the water at night time. Usually on the background in the daytime. Sometimes in the water.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

yeah i know especially as we usually make the on topic- off topic!!!:lol2:


----------



## andaroo

is it just me or does frog keeping create LOADS of mess? I'm tidying up crap every single day, my room was **** and span a few days ago now its over run with soil, plants, water containers etc that i had to move from the guest room because its being used tonight. I have tonnes of left over plants, live and fake that i dont wanna use plus other general frog related stuff. it's pessing me off! Sometimes i just think CBA! :bash:


----------



## Bearnandos

andaroo said:


> is it just me or does frog keeping create LOADS of mess? I'm tidying up crap every single day, my room was **** and span a few days ago now its over run with soil, plants, water containers etc that i had to move from the guest room because its being used tonight. I have tonnes of left over plants, live and fake that i dont wanna use plus other general frog related stuff. it's pessing me off! Sometimes i just think CBA! :bash:


Ahhh you get use to it...all the constant mess after you just did a complete tidy.......juts completed my mossy frog viv...now my rep room looks like a bomb dropped in the centre..........now to work out how to do a pygmy hedgy viv........good times..............arrrrggggg...not


----------



## LIZARD

yep and with snakes n lizards too my rep room is tidy about 2 days of the week


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can't stand the mess, coco fibrer everywhere, plant pots, plants.....


----------



## jaykickboxer

My missus hates it she tides I play around with Tanks and mess up the gaff andaroo don't u have a missus? If so problem solved Only messing anyways mines preoccupied so guess im
now the cleaner,


----------



## soundstounite

congrats jay and darling, great name for young un


----------



## manda88

I've just entered Diglett into a competition for who's got the cutest pet! I hope he wins. :flrt:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

andaroo said:


> is it just me or does frog keeping create LOADS of mess?


No, it's everyone :|
I also swear that since I started keeping 'things' I've developed some kind of kleptomania for plastic boxes, I've got them in every size imaginable but yet I can never find one exactly the size I need & so have to go & buy more. I actually got excited t'other day in Asda because they had a pack of 17 various sized plastic boxes on sale :hmm:
I've also developed an un-healthy interest & skips & rubbish piles in peoples gardens, _just in case_ they've thrown a tank or something out.

On a slightly related note - Chester needs a bigger home now, but he's still far to small to go in with Oscar - what's the biggest sized critter-keeper you can get? The large Exo faunarium isn't much bigger than what he's in atm.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I always keep all the cricket tubs, yet even when I've wiped clean EVERY one... three days later I can't find a clean one.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey. I need to send a rooted cutting to someone, but need to know how to package it...I was going to pull it, and put it in a plastic bag with just enough soil to keep the roots damp, then put it in a slim box..think it will survive Royal Mail for a couple of days this way?


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey. I need to send a rooted cutting to someone, but need to know how to package it...I was going to pull it, and put it in a plastic bag with just enough soil to keep the roots damp, then put it in a slim box..think it will survive Royal Mail for a couple of days this way?


I would've thought so. That's how dartfrog send their plants innit?


----------



## fatlad69

Put it in a sealed plastic bag with a small amount of water and it should be fine. If you then put it in a cricket tub it will stop it getting crushed in the post.


----------



## fatlad69

Bearnandos said:


> Ahhh you get use to it...all the constant mess after you just did a complete tidy.......juts completed my mossy frog viv...now my rep room looks like a bomb dropped in the centre..........now to work out how to do a pygmy hedgy viv........good times..............arrrrggggg...not


When you have worked out your APH viv let me know. I am not keen on the indoor rabbit cages but have not come across anything else suitable.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey. I need to send a rooted cutting to someone, but need to know how to package it...I was going to pull it, and put it in a plastic bag with just enough soil to keep the roots damp, then put it in a slim box..think it will survive Royal Mail for a couple of days this way?



Wrap it in £20 notes.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wrap it in £20 notes.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

You happy with the packaging mentioned?


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey. I need to send a rooted cutting to someone, but need to know how to package it...I was going to pull it, and put it in a plastic bag with just enough soil to keep the roots damp, then put it in a slim box..think it will survive Royal Mail for a couple of days this way?


Wrap roots with damp...but not wet...kitchen roll...it should be fine for a few days.


----------



## andaroo

what ideas do you have for your hedgehog viv lol? My friend has one that is so cute but such a grumpy bum! Always hissing and puffing lol but when he unrolls and starts licking his lips and sniffing up in the air its adorable and worth gettin spiked for :flrt:


----------



## Bearnandos

andaroo said:


> what ideas do you have for your hedgehog viv lol? My friend has one that is so cute but such a grumpy bum! Always hissing and puffing lol but when he unrolls and starts licking his lips and sniffing up in the air its adorable and worth gettin spiked for :flrt:


Arrrggg went to try get a wooden wheel and other more natural looking decor.....psshhhh looks like I will have to make it myself. Not sure how to do the viv yet as I need to know if the male and female will be happy together or if I have to keep them separate.........will prolly know in a few more weeks...so each will have to stay in their dodgy brightly coloured vivs and give me a eye sore for a bit longer....which is fine as I have decided to do a bonsai viv - with my new moss, dwarf bamboo and other plants I picked up today.


----------



## andaroo

you have to keep them seperate as one could easily spike the other in the eye, literally poke their eye out! Not sure about the wooden wheel thing, they always pee and poo while they run and it gets stuck on their feet and all over the wheel, gotta give em foot baths every morning and scrub their paws with a soft bristle toothbrush :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

andaroo said:


> you have to keep them seperate as one could easily spike the other in the eye, literally poke their eye out! Not sure about the wooden wheel thing, they always pee and poo while they run and it gets stuck on their feet and all over the wheel, gotta give em foot baths every morning and scrub their paws with a soft bristle toothbrush :lol2:


Actually..its a wonder how they don't poke themselves in the eye...all that ball rolling....well at least with the pooing all over the wheel...makes it look more natural then the electric blue......


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> You happy with the packaging mentioned?


 
Yeah just bung it in.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Right where is everyone!!! This thread has been dead today, have we all run out of things to say? :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well I'm in bed watching SE7EN.
It's good and stars one of our very own forumites.


----------



## ilovetoads2

And I was in bed at 10 last night cause despite the fact that I had tonsillitis three weeks ago, then a tummy bug two weeks ago...my body now wants me to have a flu! I ache all over...hate being sick! :gasp:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Well I'm in bed watching SE7EN.
> It's good and stars one of our very own forumites.


I was actually about to ask who, and then I remembered. DUUUURRRRRR.


----------



## jme2049

I dont know who stars in it? ive never seen it PLEEEAAAASSSSSEEE tell???


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> I dont know who stars in it? ive never seen it PLEEEAAAASSSSSEEE tell???


 
Our very own Morgan Freeman!!!

Personally, I like him as Alex Cross in 'Along Came A Spider' and 'Kiss The Girls'.


----------



## manda88

It's all about Bruce Almighty.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Shawshank or STFU.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Shawshank is terrific.
We sat and drank with the sun on our shoulders and felt like free men.


----------



## jme2049

oooohhhh ha ha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The man likes to play chess; let's get him some rocks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

The scene when brooks gets released always makes me weep


----------



## Pipkin28

I'm so excited and I just can't hide it....!!

My new bed gets delivered tomorrow.... woop woop!! Finally I should get a comfy night's sleep!!!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm so excited and I just can't hide it....!!
> 
> My new bed gets delivered tomorrow.... woop woop!! Finally I should get a comfy night's sleep!!!


I just got a new bed too, it's sooooooooooooo comfy, but then again it blody should be for £600!!!

I'm really excited about tomorrow, I'm going to go and see a Mazda3 Sport in black and I WANT IT. It's in Bookham so not too far away, I want to test drive it along a nice long straight road so I can floor it!! And I'll finally be rid of my 306, yaaaaaay!!!! The amount of stress that'll be lifted off my shoulders will be immense!


----------



## Pipkin28

My bed cost more than that, so I hope it's moooooooore comfy!!!!

Don't talk to me about cars! My old car died in style last march and I haven't got around to replacing it as yet. 

I just wish I had a sugar daddy who could shower me with flash cars and gifts.... I wouldn't ask for much.... honest!!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Haha quality! My car is on deaths door so I'll be only too glad to get rid of it, I'm just not going to tell the dealer that! I'll have to make it look all clean and nice before I go there so it looks better than it really is. Hopefully they won't want to drive it or do anything with it apart from look at it, cos it is a beautiful little car IMO. I'd just rather have a nice shiny black Mazda3! Woo!


----------



## axoemz

I wish tesco would hurry up and cough up the £700 for the pet insurance claim! Im sure if i owed them money an i took this long to pay, id have the baliffs visiting me!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

axoemz said:


> I wish tesco would hurry up and cough up the £700 for the pet insurance claim! Im sure if i owed them money an i took this long to pay, id have the baliffs visiting me!:lol2:


 
That's a lot of money to fork out on a gerbil!!!:roll2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/480058-whey-got-his-tongue.html#post5850513


----------



## axoemz

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/480058-whey-got-his-tongue.html#post5850513


It looks like he's coughing up a slimy bluey poo!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It looks like he's coughing up a slimy bluey poo!


I think it's a vein or summink.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You're a vein or summink.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're a vein or summink.


Your mom wood no abowt my vanes ! LOL !


----------



## Morgan Freeman

She's dead.

Edit: Not really.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ok lets change the subject!!

www.morrisons.co.uk/Family-Life/Pets/Gallery/Small-Pets/?ImageId=45173605-aa23-4af0-8b1e-333d1d942fd1

Everyone needs to vote 5 stars!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I voted! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Voted!


----------



## manda88

I've been through all the other animals and given them one star so Diglett is more likely to win. Is that cheating? :no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wouldn't it have been better if you just hadn't voted at all because then they wouldn't even have a cute vote.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wouldn't it have been better if you just hadn't voted at all because then they wouldn't even have a cute vote.


No, because if one hasn't had many votes for say 5 stars, then I give them one star, then it usually brings them down a star so then they've only got 4, therefore being not as cute as Diglett! Mwahahaha! I guess the one that wins is the one that gets the most 5 star votes.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Manda, that's funny.
What you gonna do with a years supply of rabbit food?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Where the &?#$ is Ron Magpie, these days?


----------



## ilovetoads2

He says he has a social life and work and not had that much time to be online...:devil:

He must think he is better than us lot who live to see what everyone is saying...or is that just me? :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ilovetoads2 said:


> And I was in bed at 10 last night cause despite the fact that I had tonsillitis three weeks ago, then a tummy bug two weeks ago...my body now wants me to have a flu! I ache all over...hate being sick! :gasp:


I vomited 4 times last night as the result of a migraine. I haven't gone a full week since before xmas without one  I still feel all crappy now


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Manda, that's funny.
> What you gonna do with a years supply of rabbit food?


Sell it to my sister for an obscene amount, of course!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a cold, someone please kill me.


----------



## LIZARD

i have a sore throat but its St. patricks day so I HAVE TO DRINK STOUT to soothe it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to cry into my vicks vapour rub.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to cry into my vicks vapour rub.


I LOVE THAT STUFF.

Farmer. Psht.

I did say 'broighter and noicer' on PURPOSE.


----------



## Bearnandos

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I vomited 4 times last night as the result of a migraine. I haven't gone a full week since before xmas without one  I still feel all crappy now


Ouch - have you found out your migraine trigger yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I LOVE THAT STUFF.
> 
> Farmer. Psht.
> 
> I did say 'broighter and noicer' on PURPOSE.



Haha sorry, my mate comes from SUFampton and speaks just like you.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha I do say sufampton.
and Islawight.
Portsmuff.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Know how you feel about the migraines. I get around two every six weeks and sometimes they can last for days! Ouch! :bash: Sleep sleep and more sleep...there is not a pain killer in the world for them, yet!


----------



## HABU

been working on my salamander kit today... got my mayonnaise jars all ready and my satchel...

ready for salamander hunting in a couple days...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How long you away for?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Bearnandos said:


> Ouch - have you found out your migraine trigger yet?


Worryingly, they've only started since the strange lump I have on my neck appeared (November). Doc seems to think the migraines may be related to that - it's certainly growing into my ear canal & affecting my hearing, so it causing some kind of pressure inside my head isn't unlikely 



ilovetoads2 said:


> Know how you feel about the migraines. I get around two every six weeks and sometimes they can last for days! Ouch! :bash: Sleep sleep and more sleep...there is not a pain killer in the world for them, yet!


Migralieve (sp?) helps if I take it as soon as I feel the very first tiny inkling of a migraine, but after that I'm just useless to the world for at least a day - unless there's someplace/one in the world with a use for copious amounts of vomit


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can share your pain for now, I just did a huge vomit! :2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Worryingly, they've only started since the strange lump I have on my neck appeared (November). Doc seems to think the migraines may be related to that - it's certainly growing into my ear canal & affecting my hearing, so it causing some kind of pressure inside my head isn't unlikely
> 
> 
> 
> Migralieve (sp?) helps if I take it as soon as I feel the very first tiny inkling of a migraine, but after that I'm just useless to the world for at least a day - unless there's someplace/one in the world with a use for copious amounts of vomit


Well imma vomiting on a regular basis due to my chemo.......so we can all vomit together :lol2: this is prolly why we are so friendly on this site...we too ill to be nasty......:whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

RFUK vomitorium!! Apply within :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*hugs*


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

GIANTmicrobes | Black Death (Yersinia pestis)


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> GIANTmicrobes | Black Death (Yersinia pestis)


haha!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hope you are better soon Legs xx :flrt:

I dont wanna join a vomit group though...I am phobic.


----------



## andaroo

i haven't vomited since 1994!


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hope you are better soon Legs xx :flrt:
> 
> I dont wanna join a vomit group though...I am phobic.


Thanks!! 
PPshhh it will be fun...just eat something dodgy.....let it all come out....:whistling2:
This is the first time I have ever been ill......well I am not really ill coz the removed the tumor....all my vomiting, ulcers, pain, hair loss and so on is due to the chemo meds....otherwise I would be great...fit as a fiddle....:bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> i haven't vomited since 1994!


My girlfriend is always saying she hasn't been sick since she was 7.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> My girlfriend is always saying she hasn't been sick since she was 7.


yeah she demonstrated her control of her gag reflex the other night for me


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> yeah she demonstrated her control of her gag reflex the other night for me


I thought I could hear something going on when I was in your house DOING YOUR MOTHER.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I thought I could hear something going on when I was in your house DOING YOUR MOTHER.


my mum left me when i was 6, she ran away with the guy from the kebab house, that's the day i vomited


----------



## Pipkin28

What on earth is going on round here?? I leave you alone for 1 day and you're all talking vomit!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> my mum left me when i was 6, she ran away with the guy from the kebab house, that's the day i vomited


:lol2::lol2:

I just came home from work, managed ten minutes boo hooo.

BUT MY PLANTS ARE HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I just came home from work, managed ten minutes boo hooo.
> 
> BUT MY PLANTS ARE HERE!!!!!!


 
Yeah, I bet you're really upset to be home from work!!!:whistling2:

At last!! How long have you been waiting for them now???


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> my mum left me when i was 6, she ran away with the guy from the kebab house, that's the day i vomited


The guy from the kebab house was my girlfriend's Dad.

That's the day she vomited.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Here is Hansel. I will get a pic of Gretal when I get more batteries. I also have video but my hubby will have to do that :whistling2:

Both have eaten several crickets, and lapped water out of a brom :no1:
I love them already! 

Hansel...(he is not as colourful as Gretal)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Want!


----------



## LIZARD

I LUFFS HANSEL :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Nooooooo Bearnandos got to the other two Mossy frogs from richie before me and Amanda, I wanted more :sad:


----------



## Bearnandos

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Nooooooo Bearnandos got to the other two Mossy frogs from richie before me and Amanda, I wanted more :sad:


OoOooo sry bout that - I wanted more too...the viv was looking so empty lol....mossys call is so cute...could happily sleep listening to them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bearnandos said:


> OoOooo sry bout that - I wanted more too...the viv was looking so empty lol....mossys call is so cute...could happily sleep listening to them.


Yeah I know I love listening to mine call I even recorded it on my phone, I am trying to source some more. The ones we got from Richie are just so good they have eaten since the forst night and have been such good frogs. Love them!!!


----------



## Bearnandos

Had to give away most of my nocturnal frogs as their calls was too load for my neighbours.....so was so pleased to hear the mossys


----------



## soundstounite

only got three neighbours,haden't thought about the noise aspect:blush:, but then,i keep the noisiet ducks known to man[calls] and i am a [hide] drummer but i am quiet most of the time.....honest


----------



## ilovetoads2

She likes to be on top...they have been seen like this a few times. 

Hansel and Gretal


----------



## Bearnandos

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so luvy duvy....hope mine do the same lol


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah they are fab! Wanted to ask you...where do you normally place the dish with the fruit/diet mix cause I had it in there and they did not seem to show any interest, unless they dont know what it is? They went through 3 dusted cricks each though! :flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

still bloody ill cocdamol and ibuprophen for brekkie again  had a shat nights sleep, so got up when the OH came home from work at about 8

i thought i could hover on here and wait til MrBlues pacmans turn up:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm off work aswell. Feel like my head is filled with cement, nails and evil.

ILT2, did you get your mushrooms?


----------



## LIZARD

soz to hear your poorly too! I think everyone is poorly at the moment

i did just about manage to go into the garden and take some pics though
nowt exciting just of a mantis lol


----------



## LIZARD

i put my fave pic in the POTM on here! I have never entered it before so i thought why not, doubt i will get anywhere mind my camera skills are pants:blush:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm off work aswell. Feel like my head is filled with cement, nails and evil.
> 
> ILT2, did you get your mushrooms?


Not yet, our postie does not get here till around lunch time...get your cutting? Happy with it? I hope so, all of mine are growing new leaves already and I gave you one that looked to be doing the same. They dont like bright light, so if it is shaded a little bit by something else it should flourish.


----------



## ilovetoads2

LIZARD said:


> image
> 
> i put my fave pic in the POTM on here! I have never entered it before so i thought why not, doubt i will get anywhere mind my camera skills are pants:blush:



Nice picture. Do we get these in the wild? I used to see them all the time in America, but have never seen one here. Then again...I dont spend lots of time outside in Scotland cause it is always so freakin cold!


----------



## LIZARD

Naaa lol that is one of my chinese mantids, you dont get many of them here in wales in the wild


----------



## manda88

I'm not ill!! Mwahahaha! I'm in a very good mood at the moment, getting a shiny new car next week and cannot wait, so beware the photos when I get it cos I'm sure as hell gonna post some pictures of it to bore you all! :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

cool manda glad u aint got the lurgy like most of us have lol!


Ohh nice a shiny new car. My Oh is waiting for his new car to come back from the garage, his is big shiny and orange lol


----------



## ilovetoads2

That is not nice!!!

I am hesitating to call the docs to see what the hell is going on with me. I have been unwell for weeks with different stuff...Hubby says I have caught animalitis, cause I spend so much staring into my tanks.

I think I either have a kidney infection or possibly gull stones or something...just tired, sore, nauseous, and generally run down. :gasp:


----------



## LIZARD

i hope u get better soon hun 

maybe i have animalitis too?


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> cool manda glad u aint got the lurgy like most of us have lol!
> 
> 
> Ohh nice a shiny new car. My Oh is waiting for his new car to come back from the garage, his is big shiny and orange lol


Does he have a Focus ST by any chance? They look wicked in orange, but I'd still rather have the RS in that awesome green colour!
But for now I'm settling with a gorgeous black Mazda3 2 litre Sport, zoom zoom!! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just got back from the job centre and there's a job going in the cinema and they teach you PROJECTION.

HOW FREAKING COOL.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I just got back from the job centre and there's a job going in the cinema and they teach you PROJECTION.
> 
> HOW FREAKING COOL.


My sisters friend does that, he's the projection manager and gets paid shitloads, so basically you now have to make sure you get that job!!!


----------



## LIZARD

COOL u gonna go for it?


----------



## LIZARD

No manda its a range rover


----------



## ipreferaflan

It does say exceeds national minimum wage.
Oh man it would be so cool. I just phoned up but no one answered. I will try later.

I wonder if they ask me about films.


----------



## LIZARD

good luck flan:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> No manda its a range rover


Damn I was way off! Never seen an orange range rover in real life, bet it's well cool!

I always used to want to work in HMV cos I know quite a lot about films and games and music, and then I found out it was pretty boring working there and the pay wasn't great, so now I sit in an office and look on here/facebook/fmylife.com/fishing forum all day and get paid a decent amount for it!


----------



## LIZARD

it was a custom job

soz for shat pics but u get the general idea


































its like a metallic orange


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thats a well cool colour for that car, only ever seen old ones which have been monster trucked in that colour.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Damn I was way off! Never seen an orange range rover in real life, bet it's well cool!
> 
> I always used to want to work in HMV cos I know quite a lot about films and games and music, and then I found out it was pretty boring working there and the pay wasn't great, so now I sit in an office and look on here/facebook/fmylife.com/fishing forum all day and get paid a decent amount for it!


Games? Elaborate.

I <3 films. I watch one almost every night.


----------



## LIZARD

LOL cheers i will tell my OH


----------



## manda88

That car is quality, you wouldn't miss that coming at your in your rear view mirror!!

Erm, more the classic games rather than Xbox stuff and things, I love sitting and playing Gamecube games like Legend of Zelda and the Lord of the Rings games! And Super Mario on the Gameboy and Pokemon, stuff like that. I've got a Wii but you can't really get the action sort of games on there like you can on PS3 or Xbox, the only one I've seen that you can get is Call of Duty, but it looks a bit too violent for my liking!!
OHOHOH I also love ones like Croc, Crash Bandicoot and Spyro the Dragon on Playstation!! Spyro is awesome.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That car is quality, you wouldn't miss that coming at your in your rear view mirror!!
> 
> Erm, more the classic games rather than Xbox stuff and things, I love sitting and playing Gamecube games like Legend of Zelda and the Lord of the Rings games! And Super Mario on the Gameboy and Pokemon, stuff like that. I've got a Wii but you can't really get the action sort of games on there like you can on PS3 or Xbox, the only one I've seen that you can get is Call of Duty, but it looks a bit too violent for my liking!!
> OHOHOH I also love ones like Croc, Crash Bandicoot and Spyro the Dragon on Playstation!! Spyro is awesome.


Zelda is insane. Ocarina of Time is the best game ever made. FACT.
What about Final Fantasy? ♥
I only had Legend of the Gobbos croc-wise. Crash was amazing though.


----------



## LIZARD

LOL no manda u dont miss it!!! I hope no one accidently bumps into him one day!! Do u think the coppers would belive it if they said "i didnt see him coming" LOL


----------



## ipreferaflan

YES! My Louis Theroux DVD has been dispatched.


----------



## jaykickboxer

nice range,as were showing cars and mines the most opposite car to that u could get i may aswell post pics


----------



## LIZARD

awsome dude, thats fab  i love it

we live up a hill in wales so really do need a 4x4 up here in the snow, the hubby is on about getting summat for the summer months but i dont know what????


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here's mine


----------



## jaykickboxer

to be fair ive had it ages and its getting boring i wanna get a range next it doesnt evan have padded seats and as its plastic theres no wear to earth the arial so radio signal is shocking i live in london and it still fuzzes its defanatly got its draw back, and now we got a baby its not realy practical so i had to buy a more practical car aswell,its fast tho 0-60 in 4.6secs so has some good bits cheers .


----------



## jaykickboxer

u need something faster on the isle of white with all them speedy old people driving round.


----------



## LIZARD

Lush flan 

O thats not too good then jay 

rangies are comfy, i think my hub wants to get a monaro, well thats what hes harping on about


----------



## jaykickboxer

It's got a few good points 145 for a years tax coz of low emmisonscoz of weight and it's actually cheap on petrol coz of weight also looks pretty good it's not a bad car just has a few issues.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh monaros a good choice there realy nice


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Here's mine
> image


I didnt think you could drive Flanny


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Zelda is insane. Ocarina of Time is the best game ever made. FACT.
> What about Final Fantasy? ♥
> I only had Legend of the Gobbos croc-wise. Crash was amazing though.


I am yet to find a game I enjoy more than the Zelda games. I had an obsession with making my horse jump over pretty much every obstacle in Hyrule. I've never played Final Fantasy, I don't like the way all the people look so real!! I had the Legend of the Gobbos game too, they were so cute!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I drive one of these. Vectra 2.2sri. Broom broom.


----------



## jme2049

Nice car jay. If i ever get monies i want one in lime green with black wheels!:no1:


----------



## manda88

I will be driving one of these next week!! Looks exactly the same as this one but mine's better obviously.










Soooooo looking forward to it!


----------



## LIZARD

cool morgan 

Haha yea lime green cool my hub wanted his rangy in lime green but he went for orange, if he gets a second car he will prob have it in lime green

O great its gonna look like giant tic tacs outside lol


----------



## LIZARD

cool manda bet your excited


----------



## ilovetoads2

mmmmm tic tacs 

i just drive a peugeut 208...in slate, family car and that :blush:


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> O great its gonna look like giant tic tacs outside lol


Ha ha so very true. would love to see a pair of range rovers driving through the country lanes in your area and see the looks in the farmers faces!:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

its bad enough already hehe we get beeped at too lol! and followed by all the by racers

My hub has got stopped a few times thinking he was a drug dealer lol i spose he is really as hes a nurse and deals out many painkillers lol


----------



## Bearnandos

Yay got my magazines 24 different issues of Reptilia - have to say..brilliant mag...uber detailed on the main front page topic. 
So me thinks that Flanny and Lizard should grab a copy of issue 35 as they have a fantastic huge article on Pygmy Chams.........


----------



## LIZARD

AWSOME

where can i buy offline hun?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I didnt think you could drive Flanny


I can't. I was lying. SORRY GUYS.



manda88 said:


> I am yet to find a game I enjoy more than the Zelda games. I had an obsession with making my horse jump over pretty much every obstacle in Hyrule. I've never played Final Fantasy, I don't like the way all the people look so real!! I had the Legend of the Gobbos game too, they were so cute!


Majoras Mask and OoT were incredible. Windwaker was meh though. Twilight Princess was pretty good.
Seriously, you should try Final Fantasy. X is my favourite. They don't look THAT real. This guy is in it.









Story-line is VERY good.


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> its bad enough already hehe we get beeped at too lol! and followed by all the by racers
> 
> My hub has got stopped a few times thinking he was a drug dealer lol i spose he is really as hes a nurse and deals out many painkillers lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

he dont look like a typical nurse either hes got tatts n piercings and hes a BIG chap, people usually dont believe hes a mental health nurse and specialises in dementia care bless him


----------



## Pipkin28

I can't show off any pics of my car cos I don't have one at the mo!

However..... we've just been told at work that there is an AT package being organised for the end of June and our CO wants everyone to have the opportunity to go, including the civilian staff. So, for about £30 we can go to Jersey to do sailing, traversing and mountain biking for a week! I'm not interested in the sailing and traversing side of things so I'm going to see if they'd be happy for me to get a day's horse riding in and a day at Jersey Zoo, instead!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## LIZARD

COOOL jersey zoo is bloody awsome indeed i have not been there for years about 10 years actually when i was in college doing animal care, had an ace time and the pubs r good too


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't. I was lying. SORRY GUYS.
> 
> 
> 
> Majoras Mask and OoT were incredible. Windwaker was meh though. Twilight Princess was pretty good.
> Seriously, you should try Final Fantasy. X is my favourite. They don't look THAT real. This guy is in it.
> image
> 
> Story-line is VERY good.


Huh?? Yeah they look real lol......just started playing FFXIII and the graphics are breath taking and oh so real in a manga type of way...............
My fav was FFXVII.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Huh?? Yeah they look real lol......just started playing FFXIII and the graphics are breath taking and oh so real in a manga type of way...............
> My fav was FFXVII.


7? That's EVERYONE'S fav.
I well love 10.
I'd love to play 13 but I can't afford it and I don't have a PS3 or 360 

I've been playing 12 instead.

KIMAHRI DOES NOT LOOK REAL.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't. I was lying. SORRY GUYS.
> 
> 
> 
> Majoras Mask and OoT were incredible. Windwaker was meh though. Twilight Princess was pretty good.
> Seriously, you should try Final Fantasy. X is my favourite. They don't look THAT real. This guy is in it.
> image
> 
> Story-line is VERY good.


It must just be the adverts that make them look realistic then! I love the Windwaker! Had to buy a Gamecube memory card to go in the Wii so I can play it though, so I'll be playing it tonight yay! I really enjoyed the Twilight Princess, thought it was brilliant. The DS games are nowhere near as good as the big console versions, but I still like them. Never managed to get hold of Majoras Mask unfortunately! Might have to have a read up about Final Fantasy then!


----------



## ilovetoads2

No, for gaming it has to be call of duty on the ps3! Graphics, check, Ongoing gameplay, check, Variations, check...it has it all! I love it. :2thumb:

Saying that, cause I have animalitis I have not been able to play for a good while...


----------



## LIZARD

i dont get time to play games anymore


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It must just be the adverts that make them look realistic then! I love the Windwaker! Had to buy a Gamecube memory card to go in the Wii so I can play it though, so I'll be playing it tonight yay! I really enjoyed the Twilight Princess, thought it was brilliant. The DS games are nowhere near as good as the big console versions, but I still like them. Never managed to get hold of Majoras Mask unfortunately! Might have to have a read up about Final Fantasy then!


The dungeons in WW were SO boring. Ganondorf was too easy at the end aswell.
Majoras Mask is just like Ocarina. Really really good. Second best one. I <3 the N64.
I think you'd love Final Fantasy. Especially if you like Zelda.


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> No, for gaming it has to be call of duty on the ps3! Graphics, check, Ongoing gameplay, check, Variations, check...it has it all! I love it. :2thumb:
> 
> Saying that, cause I have animalitis I have not been able to play for a good while...


I used to play cod on the PC. It was awesome before it became a damn console game. Never bought MW2 for that reason, but the first one was exquisite.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have no idea what you're all talking about.


----------



## LIZARD

games

although they have lost me a bit too:lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> The dungeons in WW were SO boring. Ganondorf was too easy at the end aswell.
> Majoras Mask is just like Ocarina. Really really good. Second best one. I <3 the N64.
> I think you'd love Final Fantasy. Especially if you like Zelda.


I really enjoyed the big baddies in Windwaker, I think I found Ganondorf a bit scary at the end! I was disappointed that he looked more like the Jolly Green Giant than the big nosed scary jobby in Ocarina of Time, he was intimidating! I've still got my N64 somewhere, I think it's in the attic at my old house, or still in a box in my new place. I can play Ocarina of Time on the Wii anyway cos it came on disc with Twilight Princess when I bought it, and a small bit of game play of Majoras Mask!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Where did u get the mags legs? Also im tge best a cod world at war on tge xbox anyone wanna play add me gamer tag jukuinthehead


----------



## jaykickboxer

It's harder for me to get time to cod now but at the minute off work so still managing about 5 hrs a day im always on it whilst on here on my iPhone at same time,


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I really enjoyed the big baddies in Windwaker, I think I found Ganondorf a bit scary at the end! I was disappointed that he looked more like the Jolly Green Giant than the big nosed scary jobby in Ocarina of Time, he was intimidating! I've still got my N64 somewhere, I think it's in the attic at my old house, or still in a box in my new place. I can play Ocarina of Time on the Wii anyway cos it came on disc with Twilight Princess when I bought it, and a small bit of game play of Majoras Mask!


Ah that's good. He was well 'ard in Ocarina. The zombies used to scare me so much that when they screamed and I froze I used to hit the reset button.

For those who don't understand. This is Ganondorf. He is King of the Gerudos and a big bad ass who wants to destroy the world.










He turns into Ganon just cos he can.










and this is what he looked like in Wind Waker.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Where did u get the mags legs? *Also im tge best a cod world at war on tge xbox *anyone wanna play add me gamer tag jukuinthehead


It's a shame you play on the xbox.
I was so good at MW I joined a clan. HA.

I would pwn.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh im 10th prestige I was ranked in tge top 1000 on free for all for a while but don't play it soo much now so im about 7000Th out of the millions or so people that play it not too bad tho


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh im 10th prestige I was ranked in tge top 1000 on free for all for a while but don't play it soo much now so im about 7000Th out of the millions or so people that play it not too bad tho


haha that's cool. Sounds like we could have a good game. I just hate using controllers for FPS games.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Where did u get the mags legs? Also im tge best a cod world at war on tge xbox anyone wanna play add me gamer tag jukuinthehead


Got them from Cornis crispa.....um..think its how its spelt....link via this website.
They are half price at the moment £2 each - so bought all the back issues.
They don't have the more recent issues like issue 35 - that I got from reptilekeeping.co.uk - chucked it in as I was buying more fans.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah that's good. He was well 'ard in Ocarina. The zombies used to scare me so much that when they screamed and I froze I used to hit the reset button.
> 
> For those who don't understand. This is Ganondorf. He is King of the Gerudos and a big bad ass who wants to destroy the world.
> 
> image
> 
> He turns into Ganon just cos he can.
> image
> 
> 
> and this is what he looked like in Wind Waker.
> 
> image


LOL yeah I hate those zombies, I can't stand the noise they make!! At least they usually give lots of Rupees every time you kill one.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ipreferaflan said:


> haha that's cool. Sounds like we could have a good game. I just hate using controllers for FPS games.


When Modern Warfare 2 came out I was ranked 28,000th for a while...then I got bored and stopped playing...


----------



## Bearnandos

My eldest son was rank 9th in EU for WoW.....and he says he was studying...ppshhhhhhh


----------



## ilovetoads2

That is good. I let my kids play it. I think gaming can be good for them in doses, they are limited to 1 hour of any kind of computer per day, but I encourage it...one of my boys is dyslexic and this is good for concentration and hand eye coordination and the other one is too brainy for his own good and it is good for him cause it gives him something to talk to his friends about (everything else he says is over their heads, lol)

In our house we have 5 people and a SNES, NINTENDO 64, PLAYSTATION,PLAYSTATION 2, PLAYSTATION 3, 3 X DS, 2 X PSP, 2 LAPTOPS AND A WII....GOOD TIMES :mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

One hour of computer a day would be horrible! I got FFXII about a week ago today, I've spent 16+ hours on it already.


----------



## jme2049

i just traded my wii for a xbox 360 and have been playing mw2. not a fan tbh. Im into footie games and spend days at a time doing master league on pes. 
Im anticipating the backlash but i never ever liked zelda! and final fantasy.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Im anticipating the backlash but i never ever liked zelda! and final fantasy.


Away with you!! Be gone! :whip:




:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I used to like duck hunt.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I used to like duck hunt.


Don't say duck hunt too quickly :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> i just traded my wii for a xbox 360 and have been playing mw2. not a fan tbh. *Im into footie games and spend days at a time doing master league on pes*.
> Im anticipating the backlash but i never ever liked zelda! and final fantasy.


Explains it all.


----------



## andaroo

anyone got a ps3 and got god of war 3? I got it yesterday and the graphics are incredible, better than alot of animated films! It was blowing my mind when i played it and i'm not easily impressed when it comes to graphics! The sex mini game with aphrodite was fun too :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Explains it all.


watch your lip flan!





:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LIZARD

ANYONE Doing anything exciting this weekend then????

I am meant to be picking up my pygmy chams 2moz but i still got the lurgy however the ice cold guinness is helping a little, reckon i will have to get the hubby or my dad to go get them for me 

sunday im selling a fishtank lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmm possibly meeting the ex for lunch again. All very complicated...


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have huge plans! I plan to overdose on a bottle of cough medicine before cleaning the house tomorrow and then heading up to my sisters in musselburgh with the kids for a coffee and a catch up...BEAT THAT!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LIZARD

hmm sounds it bro!!!! very complicated


----------



## LIZARD

TIDY ILT2  is it the "dont operate heavy machinery" stuff lol, bloody good stuff that hehe


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am hoping it is the stop this bloody cough before I cough up a lung or my eyes pop out of my head kind of stuff...Veno's. Tastes great, like blackjacks! :mf_dribble:


----------



## LIZARD

i hope it works for ya ILT2 you know you can get generic bronchial balsams from morrisons etc thst do the same just a fraction of the price (blimey how sad am i):lol2: answer VERY:blush:


----------



## manda88

I'm going to go into town and try out a bunch of bridesmaids dresses for my best mates wedding! Apparently she needs to see what colour suits me best, dunno what she's on about, I suit everything.


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2:great have fun mand :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I'm going to go into town and try out a bunch of bridesmaids dresses for my best mates wedding! Apparently she needs to see what colour suits me best, *dunno what she's on about, I suit everything.*


Of course! :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

LIZARD said:


> i hope it works for ya ILT2 you know you can get generic bronchial balsams from morrisons etc thst do the same just a fraction of the price (blimey how sad am i):lol2: answer VERY:blush:


Thanks it is just terrible. I really should go to the doctors...but I know he will just blame it on smoking and dismiss the fact I have been ill for so long...as long as I am fit for vodka next weekend I will be fine. :2thumb:



manda88 said:


> I'm going to go into town and try out a bunch of bridesmaids dresses for my best mates wedding! Apparently she needs to see what colour suits me best, dunno what she's on about, I suit everything.


I have to buy 9 dresses in 3 styles for our civic week...I am the gala organiser...not much fun in my current state! Also trying to organise 10 kilts, 60 hand made invitations for my mother in law, find strength for our local youth centre as I volunteer there and look after kids. I love being busy...but this is getting to be a busy month!

edit: not that I am complaining...; )


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have to buy 9 dresses in 3 styles for our civic week...I am the gala organiser...not much fun in my current state! Also trying to organise 10 kilts, 60 hand made invitations for my mother in law, find strength for our local youth centre as I volunteer there and look after kids. I love being busy...but this is getting to be a busy month!
> 
> edit: not that I am complaining...; )



Oh, like you wouldn't look stunning in anything you wear! Get a grip, woman, you could do it in a sack and still get written up in the paps!:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

yea they always wanna blame everything on smoking!!! I smoke lots of different stuff (types of tobbacco i mean):whistling2:

im always keen for voddy and guinness, sorry i must have a weakness for irish stout somewhere


----------



## jaykickboxer

i also smoke way too many ****,im not doing much im staying in playing cod witha few fosters tonight and going to show my 96 year old great nan my baby on sunday living it up ah how things change me and missus used to go out about 5nights a week last year


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> i also smoke way too many ****,im not doing much im staying in playing cod witha few fosters tonight and going to show my 96 year old great nan my baby on sunday living it up ah how things change me and missus used to go out about 5nights a week last year


Yeah, mate, this is your new world!:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

atleast staying in more means more time for frogs,ron i asked u a question on lizards tree frog thread


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> atleast staying in more means more time for frogs,ron i asked u a question on lizards tree frog thread


I'll go and have a look


----------



## jaykickboxer

off topic for ya my dogs snorings is unreal is there anyway of measureing this noise levels there unreal might have to get ear defenders as he could be doing damage as he gets bigger he gets louder.


----------



## LIZARD

DID i say congrats Jay???? yea i must have well if i didnt then CONGRATS on the bubba 

i dont go out im too tight!!!! lol

trusth is i love where i live and would rather spend time with my OH, my dogs n creatures than most peeps  plus its cost me a fortune the way i drink guinnness, i always think hmmmmmm OK I CAN get drunk have a good time etc at home and buy a new viv/animal instead of one lousey night out


----------



## LIZARD

My dogs are all snoring now infront of the fire the dane is the worst lol


----------



## jaykickboxer

thanks, yeh staying in has its benefits ive spent 400quid in a night before its always a bitch when u wake up feeling like s**t and much poorer,although gonna take my missus out ina few weeks when the babys more settled its been soo long since we went out,worst thing with the dog is he went in for a op on his pallet and whilst there the vet offerd us a extra op which wouold make it easier for him to breath and snore less,what a con i gotta say not sure bouty the breathing but the snooring is most defanatly no better i dont realy care but when u turn the tv up to blair him up he gets louder.
im 25 by the way so a little younger then u as for the reps ive always boiut random pets i think its heridatary as my mums dad has loadfs of weird pets and although i didnt spend much time growing up with him i seem to be the same evan when i was at school i had tropical rainbow crabs and albino clawed frogs as well as everal fish and a canthinurus uro which i still got she was my first rep and she almost 12years old nopw i got her when she smaller then my finger.


----------



## jaykickboxer

i can imagine about the dane his lungs are probably bigger then mine.they seem more horse like then dog he must eat serious amounts of food.


----------



## jaykickboxer

also whats a b.o.p it took me ages to work out ur shortend ilovetoads earlier


----------



## LIZARD

sorry to hear about the vets being a rip off!!! buggers touch wood apart from spaying neutering with my lot we have never had any cause to go

I dont vaccinate my dogs annually apart from the dane as she is P.A.T dog and has to be

Yea hope u n the missus have a good time and well earned bit of "us time"

Naa Jay im an old fart :Na_Na_Na_Na: even though i love kiddies no time for me own in my intoxicated mad world, im afraid. If anything and im feeling slightly brrody i will prob get another dane puppy


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, like you wouldn't look stunning in anything you wear! Get a grip, woman, you could do it in a sack and still get written up in the paps!:2thumb:


 Why thank you hunny, but the dresses are actually for the children taking part...I wish I could get one for myself...they are stunning!


----------



## jaykickboxer

its ok the vets ok good vet just saying it didnt work anyways yeh thats what i thought i never planned for a kid and would have personally had another dog although when i found out i was happy,whats a pat dog? u love these code words like my brother keeps B.O.D still ainty managed to decifer them.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Of course! :lol2:


 I shall prove it! I shall take a pic of me in every dress I try out!! haha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

i dont think he was being sarcastic just nice, anyways heres mrs jaykickboxer and mini jaykickboxer u can see how lively my house is tonight i was gonna take a pic of my lazy dog too but he took himself to my bed so cant be botherd to go take pic


----------



## jaykickboxer

whos matt belamy?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blimey guys. I've never known this thread so busy WITHOUT ME. The glue which holds us all together.
I'm off to Leicester to see Mrs Flan. I'll speak to you all on sunday evening guys.
Miss you all  xxxx

Jayjay - Nice pic. Matt Belamy is the guy from Muse I think.
Everyone have a cracking weekend!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> whos matt belamy?


How can you not know who this legend of a guy is, he is the lead singer and guitarist of the band that is MUSE. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## LIZARD

aww lovley pic jay :flrt:

P.A.T. dog is a pets as therapy dog, the danes in training basically to be approved to go visit people in hospital, ill kiddies etc, to cheer them up. My hubby is a nurse so Boo has had a lot of training already 

sorry B.O.P is birds of prey 

i will catch up with you all later im gonna take a slow walk up the hills with the dogs and it will be slow. If im well enuff i will be back with pygmy chameleons if i dont make it back on here, you know i have keeled over and to send the air ambulance equipped with guinness out to look for me


----------



## LIZARD

yeay i got my pitless pygmys 

i got 2 males and a gravid female, expecting another 3 females very soon

i will get some pics up


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice pics Jay!


----------



## LIZARD

dont know if any of you guys are interested but heres my pygmy chams

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...529-pitless-pygmy-chameleons.html#post5879476


----------



## manda88

I held a very fast moving snake today which scared me a little bit cos it moved like lightning, and I held a tiny brown house snake which went up my sleeve, and then I held a hypo leopard gecko too, I've had a very reptile filled day today! And then when I went for lunch with a couple of mates, one of them offered to buy me a chameleon for my very late 21st birthday present, it was soooo hard to say no!! I want one! I just don't have the space for it


----------



## LIZARD

little housies like this?


















these dudes are a little bigger now must upload pics


----------



## LIZARD

well find space and ask for a pygmy chameleon :lol2:


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> little housies like this?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> these dudes are a little bigger now must upload pics


Yep just like that!! But it was darker brown, but it had just shed so I guess that might be why.
I have space for pygmys! I will have two spare 30x30x45 exo terras eventually and they'll be sat doing nothing otherwise! Are pygmys not easily stressed though? I read somewhere that they're quite difficult to look after and die easily?!


----------



## ilovetoads2

My Saturday was quite good. After my second bottle of cough medicine, and some tablets (legal ones) I was ready to get out of my bed, it was 11.30...sat around for a while, then at 3.30 I told hubby he needed to get started on the shed. I watched as he emptied out all 12x8 feet of it, told him where to put shelves up, and watched to make sure he did it right, had a coffee...made him a tea...more watching and instructing, decided I could not be bothered cooking and so we went to Mcds. Very productive day as now I have room to keep all my viv stuff! :no1:


----------



## fatlad69

ilovetoads2 said:


> My Saturday was quite good. After my second bottle of cough medicine, and some tablets (legal ones) I was ready to get out of my bed, it was 11.30...sat around for a while, then at 3.30 I told hubby he needed to get started on the shed. I watched as he emptied out all 12x8 feet of it, told him where to put shelves up, and watched to make sure he did it right, had a coffee...made him a tea...more watching and instructing, decided I could not be bothered cooking and so we went to Mcds. Very productive day as now I have room to keep all my viv stuff! :no1:


Or somewhere to put the family so you have a house for all your viv stuff. :whistling2riorities!!!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

It is seriously getting that way! 

You know it is an obsession when the family gets in the way! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

Umm i dunno mand mine dont seem overly stressed i joined the pygmycham forum and they seem pretty hardy. Defo the most laid back of chams i have kept:2thumb:

Oh ummm i did the lottery first time ever last night, well hubby did a lucky dip for me and i won a bit of money hehe:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

my pal got 5 numbers and only won a grand can u imagine sitiing there as they come out noticing u have every number so far then missing only 1 and only getting a grand! a nice as a extra thousand pound would be ud be soo gutted


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> Yep just like that!! But it was darker brown, but it had just shed so I guess that might be why.
> I have space for pygmys! I will have two spare 30x30x45 exo terras eventually and they'll be sat doing nothing otherwise! Are pygmys not easily stressed though? I read somewhere that they're quite difficult to look after and die easily?!


I think many of the problems come when the viv is too big so they cannot find their food....mine are uber lazy and males stick to their tiny areas....mainly a fictus branch or brom leaf...there they will stay all day and night...never often wandering off more then a few inches. So if there is not much food given or they cannot find them...they would prolly starve.
Females do wander around a bit more...maybe to the ground once a week.....for a lil excercise...but other then that...they stay on their branch too.....so its really easy to find my pygmy chams...coz they are nearly always in the same place.


----------



## jme2049

soooo hungover its unreal. how was your saturday peeps?


----------



## LIZARD

i got a grand  i will not be playing it again though:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Bearnandos said:


> I think many of the problems come when the viv is too big so they cannot find their food....mine are uber lazy and males stick to their tiny areas....mainly a fictus branch or brom leaf...there they will stay all day and night...never often wandering off more then a few inches. So if there is not much food given or they cannot find them...they would prolly starve.
> Females do wander around a bit more...maybe to the ground once a week.....for a lil excercise...but other then that...they stay on their branch too.....so its really easy to find my pygmy chams...coz they are nearly always in the same place.


Would a 30x30x45 be too big for them? and how many would be the maximum amount of chams for that size?


----------



## LIZARD

any of you dudes with cameras???? I got a nikonD90 today with my lotto winnings, can i use it NO LOL

i know T&M's hubby has one hope that helps me

i put it into macro, just taking pics of *** packet of can of beer and its blurred nowhere near as good as my sony alpha 230???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well I bet you all missed me.

Mandaaaaaark (manda), a 30x30x45 is a great size. Bryn's never stressed. I hold him all the time and he loves it.


----------



## LIZARD

my lil pygmy dudes seem cool although they only got here yesterday but they are eating well:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> Would a 30x30x45 be too big for them? and how many would be the maximum amount of chams for that size?


That would be a nice size - just make sure they have enough plants to climb on and hide if need be....and leaf litter.
Max that size would be a pair.


----------



## LIZARD

i have 2:1 but i seperated my spare male into a 12x12x12 when i got him the others are in a larger exo, just waiting on more females now


----------



## LIZARD

Im in a mood :censor: my new camera dont like me!!!!

got of a thing:censor:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well I got the London underground all by myself today... so...
'ard much? Hells yeah.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> Well I got the London underground all by myself today... so...
> 'ard much? Hells yeah.


Well done flanman, how's Mrs F?


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Well done flanman, how's Mrs F?


Thank you! I mean... people do it all the time. BUT I LIVE ON THE ISLE OF WIGHT.

Mrs F is excellent I believe. We watched some of Titanic :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where in London?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I only had to go from St Pancras to Waterloo... BUT I WAS UNDERGROUND.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I only had to go from St Pancras to Waterloo... BUT I WAS UNDERGROUND.



Proud. To get to Leicester I take it? I haven't been up for 4 weeks oops.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nah getting back.
On the way up I went from Southampton to Leicester via Coventry. Quickest way.
But I did naaaat have that option on the way back.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm so bored.

Who wants a net fight?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

jme2049 said:


> soooo hungover its unreal. how was your saturday peeps?


Lovely. The boyf had sickness & diarrhoea all day & guess who had to play nurse???

In other news, the biannual dodge-a-frog has started on my road. Walking in the dark on Friday the boyf was well impressed by my ability to distinguish between a frog & a soggy leaf at 30 paces.


----------



## manda88

I haven't been called Mandark for aaages, I miss it!! I take it you used to/do watch Dexters Lab, flanman!
I want pygmys now. I want anything and everything that I have the facilities for.
I've finally discovered that both our mossys are boys, so when they were grasping they must've been super horny/confused. One of them had a croaking competition with Buddy last night, Buddy won! He is so damn loud!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I haven't been called Mandark for aaages, I miss it!! I take it you used to/do watch Dexters Lab, flanman!
> I want pygmys now. I want anything and everything that I have the facilities for.
> I've finally discovered that both our mossys are boys, so when they were grasping they must've been super horny/confused. One of them had a croaking competition with Buddy last night, Buddy won! He is so damn loud!


HELL YES I DID! It. Was. Amazing.
Cow & Chicken was my fav though. Pork-butts and 'taters! 
Ichabod also called earlier, although it was very quiet!
Get pygmy chams. Bryn is so cool. I love holding him and having him climb up my top and stuff. Watching him eat is the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Flanman I'm on the Tube everyday- and buses, and trains. But I'm used to it. I still get thrown how people are thrown by it- but then I wouldn't have a clue with donkey carts or whatever you use on the IOW...:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm so bored.
> 
> Who wants a net fight?


Like an argument?
I would, but I'm watching American Beauty and it's such a good film.



Ron Magpie said:


> Flanman I'm on the Tube everyday- and buses, and trains. But I'm used to it. I still get thrown how people are thrown by it- but then I wouldn't have a clue with donkey carts or whatever you use on the IOW...:lol2:


Oh, it's fine. Just make sure you have plenty of carrots on your person. But do NOT, like really NOT, keep them in your pocket.
EEE-AWW

We have buses.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe. You really are the coolest- in a radsick way!:no1:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi all. I am feeling a bit better tonight, so you can all sleep easy!

Went on my first flying fox today. And I think I bruised my lady garden, then I went in this big bowl thing that tilts as someone pushes you around, that did not go down well after a bag of mini eggs...so then I decided to walk home, where I tripped and landed flat on my face. 

Sunday was out to get me...but I beat it with the best chicken and pepper pizza ever. Hmmm. Yummy.

Feeling very ready for tomorrow...


----------



## ipreferaflan

What's a flying fox?

You didn't ride a poor propelled-woodland animal, did you?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ha ha ha

I flying fox is a thing found at parks...it looks like a massive washing line with a plaform at one end. You take the ''swing thing'' that is like a disc attached to a rope and sit on it...then you swing all the way along the washing line and a tire stops you at the other side...of coarse, as I was with three very immature adults that insisted on pushing me the whole way and I am all of around seven stone, I hit the tire, flew up into the air and almost ended up on top of the washing line. Good fun though.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> HELL YES I DID! It. Was. Amazing.
> Cow & Chicken was my fav though. Pork-butts and 'taters!
> Ichabod also called earlier, although it was very quiet!
> Get pygmy chams. Bryn is so cool. I love holding him and having him climb up my top and stuff. Watching him eat is the coolest thing ever.


I can do a pretty good impression of Cow when she goes 'Ooooh!', I loves the episode when they were on a plane going somewhere and the devil bloke was a steward and he served a live owl squished into a tray, sooooooooooo funny, I felt so sorry for the poor owl even though it's not real! I also liked Ren and Stimpy but haven't watched it for years.
I definitely want pygmys, I've wanted yemens for a while but I don't have anywhere near enough space for them so will happily settle for a tiny version! I won't get them yet though, I need to not spend so much money :blush:


----------



## jme2049

ren and stimpy was the best. i gots them all on dvd. when i watch them now i think i must of been a messed up kid to of like that.:2thumb:
"stimpy you idiot!" :lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> ren and stimpy was the best. i gots them all on dvd. when i watch them now i think i must of been a messed up kid to of like that.:2thumb:
> "stimpy you idiot!" :lol2:


 Brilliant!! It was a really weird and twisted programme when you actually pay attention to it, wasn't it!! I might have to see if I can find it on DVD somewhere to add to my not so vast collection of DVD's. I need more!, I don't have enough! I need the Buffy collection next though, love it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Ha ha ha
> 
> I flying fox is a thing found at parks...it looks like a massive washing line with a plaform at one end. You take the ''swing thing'' that is like a disc attached to a rope and sit on it...then you swing all the way along the washing line and a tire stops you at the other side...of coarse, as I was with three very immature adults that insisted on pushing me the whole way and I am all of around seven stone, I hit the tire, flew up into the air and almost ended up on top of the washing line. Good fun though.


I know the one! That's cool. hahaha



manda88 said:


> I can do a pretty good impression of Cow when she goes 'Ooooh!', I loves the episode when they were on a plane going somewhere and the devil bloke was a steward and he served a live owl squished into a tray, sooooooooooo funny, I felt so sorry for the poor owl even though it's not real! I also liked Ren and Stimpy but haven't watched it for years.
> I definitely want pygmys, I've wanted yemens for a while but I don't have anywhere near enough space for them so will happily settle for a tiny version! I won't get them yet though, I need to not spend so much money :blush:


There was an episode of C&C that got banned because it featured a gang of short haired butch female bikers who broke into people's houses and chewed on their carpets.
Geddit?
I'd rather have a panther than a yemen. They don't get quite as big and they look better colours. Might be getting one for my birthday. That or dart frogs.... Not quite sure yet.

I hated Ren and Stimpy. It made me feel quite sick.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I know the one! That's cool. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> There was an episode of C&C that got banned because it featured a gang of short haired butch female bikers who broke into people's houses and chewed on their carpets.
> Geddit?
> I'd rather have a panther than a yemen. They don't get quite as big and they look better colours. Might be getting one for my birthday. That or dart frogs.... Not quite sure yet.
> 
> I hated Ren and Stimpy. It made me feel quite sick.


Hahaha I get it, excellent. Never seen a panther chameleon, I like the yemens cos they're the only chameleon I've ever seen in real life and they're just so funny to watch, they're soooo slow and seem really stupid. I would like dart frogs one day but not for a long time, not too keen on the sound of fruit flies and breeding them and stuff, I'm too lazy!


----------



## manda88

Just googled panther chameleon, they're wicked!!!


----------



## Alaina

Ed, Edd & Eddy <3

'I LIKE CHICKENS EDDY!'


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I get it, excellent. Never seen a panther chameleon, I like the yemens cos they're the only chameleon I've ever seen in real life and they're just so funny to watch, they're soooo slow and seem really stupid. I would like dart frogs one day but not for a long time, not too keen on the sound of fruit flies and breeding them and stuff, I'm too lazy!


Panther!









Although I would prefer one of these! They're very very cool.










Pygmy chams eat fruit flies! You can feed them solely on pinhead crickets, but I think it's good to vary their diet. It's really not too difficult.
Buy a culture from here and it will arrive within like 2 days. They're not that difficult to breed!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alaina said:


> Ed, Edd & Eddy <3
> 
> 'I LIKE CHICKENS EDDY!'


Cartoon Network ♥


----------



## LIZARD

i love ren n stimpy:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Fineous and Ferb Rule! 

I know what we are going to do today!:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm going to play some Final Fantasy and watch some LOUIS THEROUX!!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Panther!
> image
> 
> Although I would prefer one of these! They're very very cool.
> 
> image
> 
> Pygmy chams eat fruit flies! You can feed them solely on pinhead crickets, but I think it's good to vary their diet. It's really not too difficult.
> Buy a culture from here and it will arrive within like 2 days. They're not that difficult to breed!


That second one looks like it would kill people! And fair enough re the fruit flies, I'll let Matt deal with them!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That second one looks like it would kill people! And fair enough re the fruit flies, I'll let Matt deal with them!


I heart him. I would call him Benicio.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I heart him. I would call him Benicio.


I would call it Maximus!


----------



## andaroo

I am taking a trip to the vets today, gordita's condition hasn't improved and needs some treatment.


----------



## LIZARD

i hope everything goes ok :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Let me know too, good luck!:flrt:

Right, I have cleared my stuff and have 9 boxes of froggie type stuff...no idea where to put it...but at least it is organised!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I would call it Maximus!


Do naaaaat like that name.

Good luck Andaroo. Hope all goes well.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Do naaaaat like that name.
> 
> Good luck Andaroo. Hope all goes well.


It reminds me of Gladiator so Maximus was the first name that came into my head. It's all about Russell Crowe. In fact that's another DVD I need to buy, damn it! I'm gonna make a list.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I saw Zombieland and Harry Brown at the weekend. Good films.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've never watched Gladiator. Started it and got BORED.
But I hear it's good.
Harry Brown looks EXACTLY like Gran Torino! haha
Still, I wouldn't mind giving it a watch.


----------



## LIZARD

any news andaroo???


----------



## gav15

Morgan Freeman said:


> I saw Zombieland and Harry Brown at the weekend. Good films.


zombieland is epicness.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I've never watched Gladiator. Started it and got BORED.
> But I hear it's good.
> Harry Brown looks EXACTLY like Gran Torino! haha
> Still, I wouldn't mind giving it a watch.


I thought it would be, but it's not really. More realistic, more emotional.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

gav15 said:


> zombieland is epicness.



Rule 2: Double tap.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I thought it would be, but it's not really. More realistic, more emotional.


I quite liked Gran Torino. I really like Clint Eastwood.
I watched American Beauty last night. It's just so good. Kevin Spacey is such a good actor.


----------



## jme2049

Andaroo how was the trip to the vets today? Is Gordita ok?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I quite liked Gran Torino. I really like Clint Eastwood.
> I watched American Beauty last night. It's just so good. Kevin Spacey is such a good actor.



Good film and good film.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I quite want to see Zombieland- it sounds fun. I'm a bit concerned about my carpets though- I might measure people's hair before I let them in the flat...


----------



## jaykickboxer

watch chocolate thai film its quality!


----------



## LIZARD

it is off topic soz but can i post some pics of my dawgs i took using my new cam please guys

here my dane "BOO" nealy 8 months



























my 2 bulls rubes n muphy
always under me feet when im on the comp









and rubes i took this using the fish tank lights DISCO RUBES









SOZ This is a new cam and im trying to get to grips with it, i know its off topics but what do u guys think of pic quality, please bear in mind my tonsilitis and guinness intake hehe dont be too harsh on me


----------



## LIZARD

aww nobody like my bow wow piccies  poor pooches lol


----------



## LIZARD

some more of booey bum drops


----------



## manda88

Ahh Boo is awesome! He looks huge!!! Nice pictures too, you can always tell the difference between pics taken with a digi camera and an SLR. Do you find it better than the Sony? I have the Sony A350 and luuuurve it, still getting to grips with it though, need to get an editing program so I can do cool things to the photos though!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Get photoshop.


----------



## manda88

I will, I don't know of any other editing programs!

I'm so bored.


----------



## ipreferaflan

DOWNLOAD IT NOW.

Your life will change.


----------



## manda88

I'm on my work computer at the mo so I don't think they'd be too happy if I downloaded it! I was just looking on amazon and they've got Elements 8 for £50, would it be worth getting that or just downloading it?


----------



## LIZARD

yea mand the D90 is a world apart from the alpha, although they are easier to used than the nikon

i dont really do much to my pics, but if im bored i do summat with photobucket


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> yea mand the D90 is a world apart from the alpha, although they are easier to used than the nikon
> 
> i dont really do much to my pics, but if im bored i do summat with photobucket


Yeah my Sony is the first SLR I've ever used so I'm happy with it being piss easy to use! I've always wanted one cos I love taking pics of animals and stuff, and it's good for when I go fishing! When I'm bored waiting for a bite then I can take pictures of the wildlife and stuff, it's great!


----------



## LIZARD

WELL Thats an awsome choice of camera :2thumb:

By the way you offended "Boo" shes a lady LOL:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Haha sorry! I didn't even realise I'd put 'he', I just type without thinking!! Sorry Boo!


----------



## LIZARD

LOL she forgives ya lol

I Had best drink me tea and get in the shower and head to work i spose. Me old man just rang and sed there was a parcel arrived so he took it home in the warm and is bringing it up when he collects me now, YEAH my reeds. Its gonna be a case of quick check then plonk them in the viv until i get back from work

see ya later peeps


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I'm on my work computer at the mo so I don't think they'd be too happy if I downloaded it! I was just looking on amazon and they've got Elements 8 for £50, would it be worth getting that or just downloading it?


That's actually a pretty good price. I'd just torrent it though.
There is this: https://www.photoshop.com/. Which is pretty good for free.


----------



## manda88

Good luck with your new reeds! Looking forward to seeing pics!

Photoshop ranged from around £50 to £500, I guess it's the bog standard one for £50, it's the student one or something that's the most expensive but I don't know what the difference is!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I use CS3. It's a goodun and I used to use it at school so I'm pretty competent with it.


----------



## manda88

What on earth is CS3? I used some kind of photoshop at school in my digital photography classes, not that I ever got to use a camera cos my partner would never let me take pictures, the wench! I sucked at digi photography, they predicted me a D or an E, but I ended up getting a B so I was like in your face you pessimistic bitch!! I'm still really proud of myself to this day


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I wana know how to use photoshop


----------



## manda88

We can learn together, how romantic :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's easy peasy.
Photoshop CS3. Have you got Utorrent or similar?


----------



## LIZARD

i wouldnt have a bloody clue with summat like photoshop tbh, i can just about mange to take pics n upload them to photobucket lol

I love my new reed frogs i will post pics in a bit, i had to use the old camera as i still cant get to grips with the new one:blush::blush:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's easy peasy.
> Photoshop CS3. Have you got Utorrent or similar?


...Utorrent?! So many things to learn!


----------



## LIZARD

hey manda i posted some pics of the reeds in the phib pics bit. Soz pics are with the old camera so i just pointed and shot!! Oh wanted "his" camera to take to work, hes taking pics of larval therapy!!!! ewwww


----------



## ilovetoads2

I dont think photoshop will make my pics any better! :lol2:

We thought we had bought a decent camera but got it wrong again...will maybe invest one day but that is money that I cant use for more tanks!


----------



## LIZARD

what camera did u buy hun? are u feeling better also???


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yes, I am feeling much better, thanks for asking! 

My camera is a samsung es15...I did have a kodak one but my husband lost it on holiday :bash:


----------



## LIZARD

Glad u are feeling better

ahh i dont know that type soz!!!

i would defo defo recommend my old cam, its a sony alpha 230 ITS GREAT

I have just parted with 900 squids for my new cam a nikonD90 but i only got it sunday so im not doing too brill with it and the manual well i cant figure it out, but i will one day.

the sony alpha is soooooo easy to use and great price too


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> ...Utorrent?! So many things to learn!


You need to get a torrent client. I use uTorrent. It's basically a way of downloading (large) stuff quickly. You could download a cracked copy of PSCS3 in a few hours.
Whatever you do, don't register it. hahaha


----------



## LIZARD

i dont understand any of this lol


----------



## manda88

Knowing me I'll forget to not register it! I think I'll be better off just buying it to be honest, I love to spend money.
Lizard, what the HELL is larval therapy?!?!?!?!


----------



## LIZARD

OH do u really wanna know???

well my OH is a mental health nurse but hes duel registered now which means hes a general nurse also SUPER NURSE lol

umm larval therapy involves maggots and wounds, them eating all the dead shit out of necrotic wounds, but its clean it safe and the maggots have the be disposed of clinically after use lol


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> OH do u really wanna know???
> 
> well my OH is a mental health nurse but hes duel registered now which means hes a general nurse also SUPER NURSE lol
> 
> umm larval therapy involves maggots and wounds, them eating all the dead shit out of necrotic wounds, but its clean it safe and the maggots have the be disposed of clinically after use lol


EEEwwwWwwwWWWWwwwWw! Reminds me of that program on Dmax or something called Monsters Inside Me, there's no way in hell I'd watch it, maggots and stuff come out of peoples heads!


----------



## ilovetoads2

manda88 said:


> EEEwwwWwwwWWWWwwwWw! Reminds me of that program on Dmax or something called Monsters Inside Me, there's no way in hell I'd watch it, maggots and stuff come out of peoples heads!


Hey, dont knock it till youve tried it! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

LOL yea

but this is all good stuff, mu hubby is a dementia care nurse but u also get grotty wounds so it was his idea to try it, im all up for it and the stats reckons its great, he would'nt consider leeches mind lol they creep him out!! I think they are very pretty :2thumb: I WANT ONE


----------



## ilovetoads2

How cool would it be to freak people out with a body part full of maggots or leaches though! Keeping frogs is becoming very popular again, but no one I know keeps either of those (and housing/husbandry would be cheap and easy too!):2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

LOL it would be creepy wouldnt it


----------



## LIZARD

O my im going back to bed this cold is really horid today, but the sore throat has gone now


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have to drive an hour today to print something of for my mother in law....grrrrrr! :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> O my im going back to bed this cold is really horid today, but the sore throat has gone now


 
My cold is just going, had a fever with it aswell. Been a weak, nasty.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hope you are feeling better soon...at least we are in for a good summer!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Knowing me I'll forget to not register it! I think I'll be better off just buying it to be honest, I love to spend money.
> Lizard, what the HELL is larval therapy?!?!?!?!


CS3 would cost you 500 clams... and as good as it is, I would NEVER spend that amount of money on it. I think I've used elements before. It might be alright, just not so many things to do. You could definitely edit photos quite nicely on it though.
Sup to you.


----------



## LIZARD

errrrr nodded off quite nicely, started coughing so bloody much i was sick!!!

So im awake again now!!! My eyes really hurt today?????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> errrrr nodded off quite nicely, started coughing so bloody much i was sick!!!
> 
> So im awake again now!!! My eyes really hurt today?????


 
I had my cheek swell up on one side. Seems to be a real nasty one going round.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> CS3 would cost you 500 clams... and as good as it is, I would NEVER spend that amount of money on it. I think I've used elements before. It might be alright, just not so many things to do. You could definitely edit photos quite nicely on it though.
> Sup to you.


Yeah I wouldn't be looking to edit things massively, literally just making things black and white and sharpen bits and make colours more vivid and stuff, bog standard stuff for special people like me! :help::crazy:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be looking to edit things massively, literally just making things black and white and sharpen bits and make colours more vivid and stuff, bog standard stuff for special people like me! :help::crazy:


Elements will definitely sort you out there then.
I'll help you out if you get it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Elements will definitely sort you out there then.
> I'll help you out if you get it.


Awesome, thank you! :notworthy:


----------



## LIZARD

BLIMEY i feel like poop today  sore throat has turned into a monster raging cough n cold!!!!!! have been up all night coughing lol!!! I feel like a zombie now!

Gotta go to work soon to sort out a big pet food order that has come in, if i dont do it someone else will and they will cock it up!!!

i would love to go to bed n sleep but it aint gonna happen, i best have some coffee n cough medicine then


----------



## ilovetoads2

LIZARD said:


> BLIMEY i feel like poop today  sore throat has turned into a monster raging cough n cold!!!!!! have been up all night coughing lol!!! I feel like a zombie now!
> 
> Gotta go to work soon to sort out a big pet food order that has come in, if i dont do it someone else will and they will cock it up!!!
> 
> i would love to go to bed n sleep but it aint gonna happen, i best have some coffee n cough medicine then



Awww. Sounds just like what I had. Strepsils losanges at bed time helped me get to sleep, and a bottle of cough medicine too. 

Nothing like having to do stuff when you are ill...feel better soon. x


----------



## LIZARD

yea there is loads of it going around  im sure i will be fine soon, but was hoping to feel better as time went on not worse!!!

Thankyou ILT2 im sure i will get there


----------



## ilovetoads2

LIZARD said:


> yea there is loads of it going around  im sure i will be fine soon, but was hoping to feel better as time went on not worse!!!
> 
> Thankyou ILT2 im sure i will get there


Well, if it is any consolation, I was only sick for four weeks after my throat was sore. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LIZARD

OH GAWD lol

i was poorly for about that before xmas worse case of lurgy ever i had probs drinking water from a straw in the end i had to have blood tests n summat, they did give me penacillin in the end but i had to beg!!!

So even though i am moaning now i make myself feel better as im not as poorly as i was then


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm allergic to penicillin. and the thing they give you if you're allergic to penicillin.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm allergic to penicillin. and the thing they give you if you're allergic to penicillin.


That's dodgy stuff. I hate penicillin and I'm not even allergic to it.


----------



## Bearnandos

Yay....my day geckos are arriving tomorrow..... :flrt: gonna go put the finishing touches to my vivs.......


----------



## manda88

Today is going soooooooooooooooooooooo slowly, I actually may die before the day is up. I want my new goddamn car!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> Yay....my day geckos are arriving tomorrow..... :flrt: gonna go put the finishing touches to my vivs.......


Hansel shed today! He is gorgeous..cant wait to see yours! Just think, this time next year we could be having a little wedding! :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hansel shed today! He is gorgeous..cant wait to see yours! Just think, this time next year we could be having a little wedding! :lol2:


But I think I'll leave naming of the grand babies to you lol :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> But I think I'll leave naming of the grand babies to you lol :flrt:


Well, my very mature 40+ year old sister and I were thinking the next lot should be named after body parts beginning with F :gasp: so maybe you should have the honour...


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Well, my very mature 40+ year old sister and I were thinking the next lot should be named after body parts beginning with F :gasp: so maybe you should have the honour...


Body parts beginning with F.......um.......erm.......fingers?? thats not a very cute or sexy name......:whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Bearnandos said:


> Body parts beginning with F.......um.......erm.......fingers?? thats not a very cute or sexy name......:whistling2:


Coz anything else would be way too rude........:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like the name 'minge'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Foo Foo.

Fumb.

Forehead.

Foot.

Face.

Femur.

Fibula.


----------



## ilovetoads2

:lol2: I literally did a BAH HA HA out loud. Rude.

Funnily enough we did not think of finger, or foot! Hmmm


----------



## ipreferaflan

F*cking head
F*cking leg
F*cking arm
F*cking knee
F*cking chest
F*cking minge
F*cking funny bone
F*cking phallus


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yesterday, I obtained a really good condition exo terra terrarium 60x45x45 with background (which my turtles are now in, hence the spare tank), a 60cm compact top with 2.0, 10.0, sun-glo and night-glo bulbs, two hides and a heatmat for 70quid.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> yesterday, i obtained a really good condition exo terra terrarium 60x45x45 with background (which my turtles are now in, hence the spare tank), a 60cm compact top with 2.0, 10.0, sun-glo and night-glo bulbs, two hides and a heatmat for 70quid.


baaarrgain squire!


----------



## manda88

Just thought I'd let you all know, my new car is DAMN SEXY. I am literally in love with it, it's goooooooorgeous! Is it sad that I'm so obsessed by a car? :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pics STAT.


----------



## ilovetoads2

manda88 said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know, my new car is DAMN SEXY. I am literally in love with it, it's goooooooorgeous! Is it sad that I'm so obsessed by a car? :blush:


NO! I went from a Picasso to a peugeot and was almost turned on by it! I loved the the steering wheel and the power! I still love it...but not as much cause it is a mess...

But I have not named it nor do I kiss it goodnight...there are lines!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> baaarrgain squire!


I know! I was so chuffed.



manda88 said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know, my new car is DAMN SEXY. I am literally in love with it, it's goooooooorgeous! Is it sad that I'm so obsessed by a car? :blush:


As Morgan says.


----------



## Bearnandos

I once fell in love with a car...it was a brand new nissan ZX2000..the car salesman said it could do a 90 degree turn on gear 3....OoOOoOO the power!! So when I got it home...I tried that theory out and the back went spinning and the front met a very sturdy wall...complete rightoff.....never fell in love with a car since :-(


----------



## manda88

I just tried uploading but it didn't work so I'll have to do it when I get to work in about half an hour!!!


----------



## LIZARD

I like my hubbys BIG ORANGE car still 

umm im bored


----------



## LIZARD

a couple more of 2 mantids eating. The other mantids were already fed


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> I once fell in love with a car...it was a brand new nissan ZX2000..the car salesman said it could do a 90 degree turn on gear 3....OoOOoOO the power!! So when I got it home...I tried that theory out and the back went spinning and the front met a very sturdy wall...complete rightoff.....never fell in love with a car since :-(


OOOOOPs!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Those pics are wicked, Lizard! Please don't take this the wrong way, but it makes the mantids look bloody scary!!!

Now for my wonderful new car, loveitloveitloveit










My little 306 in the background :'( so clean and pretty, I love him! I don't want to sell him!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Specs pls!

I really want a 350Z.


----------



## manda88

My sisters boyfriend wants one of those too, I'd rather have the new 370Z if I were to choose! But not a fan of Nissan otherwise.

Right! Specs of Mazda-

Mazda3 2 litre Sport (of course)
Apparently gets to 62mph in 9 seconds, but it probably does it quicker.
Top speed supposedly 125, guy at TW White's said it'd be more like 134 :2thumb:
(Now I'm copy and pasting) The 2.0 Sport model features EHPAS electro-hydraulic power-assisted, speed sensitive power steering which is direct and well-weighted. The 2.0 Sport model is equipped with standard DSC (Dynamic Stability Control) and TCS (Traction Control System) which are designed to assist the driver in maintaining control during acceleration, cornering and avoidance manoeuvres. 
All-round disc brakes with ABS (Anti-Lock Braking System), EBD (Electronic Brake-Force Distribution and EBA (Emergency Brake Assist) are standard on the 2.0 Sport and ensure that the Mazda3 brakes reassuringly well. Which means I will never die!!!
The Sport model also features Xenon headlamps with auto washers for increased visibility at night and poor weather conditions, rain-sensitive wipers and auto- lights which come on automatically as it gets dark or when entering a tunnel.
And here's the boring stuff-
The following safety & security equipment is standard on the Mazda3 2.0 Sport: (SRS) supplementary restraint system - central control unit and crush sensors. (ABS) anti-lock braking system with (EBD) electronic brake-force distribution, (EBA) emergency brake assist, (DSC) dynamic stability control with (TCS) traction control system, electric - speed sensitive power steering, high-mounted stop light, Xenon headlights, light sensor, headlight cleaning, automatic headlight levelling, dual-stage front airbags (driver and front passenger), side airbags (front), curtain airbags (front and rear), seatbelt reminder (drivers seat), front seatbelts 3-point with pre-tensioners and load-limiters, rear seatbelts 3x3-point, intrusion minimising collapsible safety brake pedals, collapsible steering column, ISOFIX child seat anchorage, remote central door locking, deadlocking, immobiliser system and Thatcham category 1 alarm.

And the best bit, you can have 6 CD's in at once and switch between them when you get fed up of listening to one, woohoo!

Congratulations to anyone that actually read all of that!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not bad at all, my 0.60 is kinda lousy, 8.5 seconds but you'd expect more from a 2.2Sri. I've managed 140mph though :devil:


----------



## manda88

I think I'd poo myself if I went that fast, I got my 306 to 125 on the way back from seeing Maximo Park at Southampton cos some kid in an Astra wanted to eat my dust. We were looking at getting a newish Astra 2 litre sxi, the 2.2 sri was far too expensive for insurance! I did a quote on the new Mazda3 MPS though, 2.3 litre turbo, it'd be like £1200 for me to be insured on it!! Am sooo going to get one of those next! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

NICE car :2thumb:

lol mantids are very alien like aint they


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> NICE car :2thumb:
> 
> lol mantids are very alien like aint they


They really are! When I look at the pictures I hear the 'Psycho' music in my head!! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

HAHAHA yea lol i think they are cool, i have ghost mantids also they are even dudier but so so tiny at the mo, brill little predators though:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I think I'd poo myself if I went that fast, I got my 306 to 125 on the way back from seeing Maximo Park at Southampton cos some kid in an Astra wanted to eat my dust. We were looking at getting a newish Astra 2 litre sxi, the 2.2 sri was far too expensive for insurance! I did a quote on the new Mazda3 MPS though, 2.3 litre turbo, it'd be like £1200 for me to be insured on it!! Am sooo going to get one of those next! :lol2:


Scaring yourself is fun!

My insurance is like £450, but I all old.

How much you paying on the new beast?


----------



## LIZARD

my OH had a fiat coupe 20v turbo that used to shift it was a bit scary for me!!! mind u i dont drive


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Scaring yourself is fun!
> 
> My insurance is like £450, but I all old.
> 
> How much you paying on the new beast?


For me (21) and my boyfriend (20) both on it, it's around £850, but if it was just me on it then it'd be about £700. God knows how much it'd be if it was just Matt on it!! On my old car it was about £750 so it's not that much more than I was already paying, and by the time it's due Matt will be 21 so hopefully it'll go down a little bit more!


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> HAHAHA yea lol i think they are cool, i have ghost mantids also they are even dudier but so so tiny at the mo, brill little predators though:2thumb:


I have to agree they are pretty cool! How tiny are the ghost ones? And how big do they get?


----------



## LIZARD

toooo teeny to get a decent pic of!!! They are small as adults

but they are so cool, gutsy buggers too


----------



## andaroo

Anyone want a decent camera with a really good zoom? Its been inn the lost property at work for over a year and i just found out its worth £250+ I dont want it cos i like my small camera and its one of those big bulky ones. Its a canon powershot s3 IS. I just read good reviews on it. I tested it out and the 12x zoom and the macro is great.

Here's the review Canon Powershot S3 IS Review


----------



## LIZARD

How much??? why dont u use it and keep it dude???


----------



## andaroo

LIZARD said:


> How much??? why dont u use it and keep it dude???


Its tempting cos it just took some great shots but i prefere my smaller camera and that takes great shots too but the zoom isnt as good.

I'd want about £100 for it, but it doesn't have a memory card, manual or cables to connect it to the computer so all you will need to get is a card reader (most pc's/laptops have them built in anyway) and an SD memory card but you can get them from anywhere for cheap. 

So it's just the camera, rechargeable batteries, a carry case and a cloth to clean the lens with.


----------



## manda88

My god I'd be absolutely gutted if I lost my camera, how the hell did someone lose that?! Have you posted on the photography section? Someone should have it in a heartbeat on there I'd imagine!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If I had £100 and didn't just get a new camera...


----------



## LIZARD

PUT it on the classifieds or ebay dude

i would of had it off ya last week for my OH, but i got a nikond90 last sunday so he has my old cam now

i reckon u may even get more for it on ebay, so u can buy new phibs or phib equipment:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> PUT it on the classifieds or ebay dude
> 
> i would of had it off ya last week for my OH, but i got a nikond90 last sunday so he has my old cam now
> 
> i reckon u may even get more for it on ebay, so u can buy new phibs or phib equipment:2thumb:


I'll second that! Ebay it, you'll prob make a mint! Don't mention you found it though, say a friend gave it to you or something and that you've already got one!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Don't mantids only live like a year?


----------



## andaroo

flannybitch u know u want a cameraaaaaaaaaaaa xxx

CBA with ebay theres about 20 of them on there already being sold 

In other news... just got some exos on the cheap i'm collecting today I have enough backgrounds and plants etc to do another viv so can't wait :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> flannybitch u know u want a cameraaaaaaaaaaaa xxx
> 
> CBA with ebay theres about 20 of them on there already being sold
> 
> In other news... just got some exos on the cheap i'm collecting today I have enough backgrounds and plants etc to do another viv so can't wait :flrt:


Sorry Andadork, I've already got quite a good one.
I want new frogs guys. Other than reed frogs, what can I keep in a 30x30x45?


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Sorry Andadork, I've already got quite a good one.
> I want new frogs guys. Other than reed frogs, what can I keep in a 30x30x45?


a male red eyed tree frog :2thumb:
Although my infected female is in one of those right now. But chiquito was in it for half a year.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> a male red eyed tree frog :2thumb:
> Although my infected female is in one of those right now. But chiquito was in it for half a year.


Now THAT is tempting...
He wouldn't be happy in it permanently though, would he? 

Plus I want a couple. I don't like keeping frogs alone. I feel sorry for Ichabod.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Sorry Andadork, I've already got quite a good one.
> I want new frogs guys. Other than reed frogs, what can I keep in a 30x30x45?


For life?

I'm struggling to think bar a couple of thumb darts, but I think that's a little too small still.

I'd suggest not having an actual background, just silicone eco earth straight onto the sides with a few ledges and planters, you'll really maximise the space that way.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Now THAT is tempting...
> He wouldn't be happy in it permanently though, would he?
> 
> Plus I want a couple. I don't like keeping frogs alone. I feel sorry for Ichabod.


Chiquito was laffin in it. He was always active and eating It was a good size for him because he's so small and he found his food really easily. They only jump when startled so they climb and walk around really slowly otherwise. He wasn't bothered being by himself at all :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> For life?
> 
> I'm struggling to think bar a couple of thumb darts, but I think that's a little too small still.
> 
> I'd suggest not having an actual background, just silicone eco earth straight onto the sides with a few ledges and planters, you'll really maximise the space that way.


Yeah true. I'll do that.
Thumbnails are SO expensive, aren't they?


----------



## manda88

You should still be expecting my mum through the post any day now, she'll live in there quite happily.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Chiquito was laffin in it. He was always active and eating It was a good size for him because he's so small and he found his food really easily. They only jump when startled so they climb and walk around really slowly otherwise. He wasn't bothered being by himself at all :2thumb:


That's pretty cool. I don't know though... Red Eyes seem pretty hard work.



manda88 said:


> You should still be expecting my mum through the post any day now, she'll live in there quite happily.


CB/WC? Any diseases I should know of?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah true. I'll do that.
> Thumbnails are SO expensive, aren't they?


Vents for around £35. And they're advised as the best starter thumb. It's what I'm going for.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Vents for around £35. And they're advised as the best starter thumb. It's what I'm going for.


I might do it. 25 bucks from dartfrog (this chytrid malarkey seems a bit overblown), available in 2-3 weeks.
What size you gonna keep yours in?


----------



## LIZARD

yea sadly mantids dont live too long it depends on species but they are fascinating lil dudes


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's pretty cool. I don't know though... Red Eyes seem pretty hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> CB/WC? Any diseases I should know of?


I don't actually know. She had heart surgery a few years ago when they put a tube in through the furthest places away from your heart as possible, but that's about it.
She tried to kill me when she was pregnant with me because I'm a different blood type to her, what a cow.


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> yea sadly mantids dont live too long it depends on species but they are fascinating lil dudes


I love these











manda88 said:


> I don't actually know. She had heart surgery a few years ago when they put a tube in through the furthest places away from your heart as possible, but that's about it.
> She tried to kill me when she was pregnant with me because I'm a different blood type to her, what a cow.


Nawh. Little momma manda.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I might do it. 25 bucks from dartfrog (this chytrid malarkey seems a bit overblown), available in 2-3 weeks.
> What size you gonna keep yours in?


 
yeah but that morph isn't particualarly atrractive, I like the french guiana

I wouldn't buy a frog from dartfrog personally.

35xm x 35cm x 55cm. Will leave it to grow for 6 months first.


----------



## LIZARD

i dont think there are any mantids i dont like. I love their EYES!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> yeah but that morph isn't particualarly atrractive.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a frog from dartfrog personally.
> 
> 35xm x 35cm x 55cm. Will leave it to grow for 6 months first.


How long should you leave a newly planted viv for before putting frogs in it? Cos I'm picking up a 60x45x60 tomorrow and am gonna let Matt plant it up for the white's to go in, as you've seen on his thread, and then the mossys are going to go in the 45x45x60 that the white's are in at the moment. But the mossys are going to outgrow the ickle 30x30x45 they're in at the moment so kind of need to go in asap... what a kerfuffle!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How long should you leave a newly planted viv for before putting frogs in it? Cos I'm picking up a 60x45x60 tomorrow and am gonna let Matt plant it up for the white's to go in, as you've seen on his thread, and then the mossys are going to go in the 45x45x60 that the white's are in at the moment. But the mossys are going to outgrow the ickle 30x30x45 they're in at the moment so kind of need to go in asap... what a kerfuffle!


 
Oh you should be fine, I just prefer to have mine really grown in first.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> yeah but that morph isn't particualarly atrractive, I like the french guiana
> 
> I wouldn't buy a frog from dartfrog personally.
> 
> 35xm x 35cm x 55cm. *Will leave it to grow for 6 months first.*


I forgot about that.
Tits.

My impatience will be my downfall.

I like this one








What morph is he?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh you should be fine, I just prefer to have mine really grown in first.


So it'd be ok if we left it for like a couple of weeks before we put them in? I was thinking we'd probably leave it for a month for the little beasty cleaner things to settle in.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I forgot about that.
> Tits.
> 
> My impatience will be my downfall.
> 
> I like this one
> image
> What morph is he?


So pretty!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> How long should you leave a newly planted viv for before putting frogs in it? Cos I'm picking up a 60x45x60 tomorrow and am gonna let Matt plant it up for the white's to go in, as you've seen on his thread, and then the mossys are going to go in the 45x45x60 that the white's are in at the moment. But the mossys are going to outgrow the ickle 30x30x45 they're in at the moment so kind of need to go in asap... what a kerfuffle!


I took my White's out. Planted it up. Put them back in.
Highly recommend a prayer plant with the White's!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I forgot about that.
> Tits.
> 
> My impatience will be my downfall.
> 
> I like this one
> image
> What morph is he?


Borja ridge.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> So it'd be ok if we left it for like a couple of weeks before we put them in? I was thinking we'd probably leave it for a month for the little beasty cleaner things to settle in.


 
Yeah that will be fine. It's a good chance to see if the plants are fine where they are, as you may have to move some about.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I took my White's out. Planted it up. Put them back in.
> Highly recommend a prayer plant with the White's!


Quality, yay that means I don't have to wait! :no1: Probably gonna get started on it this weekend if we can get hold of the hydroleca or whatever its called, I'm just gonna let Matt do it and I'll choose the plants!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Quality, yay that means I don't have to wait! :no1: Probably gonna get started on it this weekend if we can get hold of the hydroleca or whatever its called, I'm just gonna let Matt do it and I'll choose the plants!


Get the plants from B&Q. The one on the Island has LOADS of plants in at the moment. Cos it's spring time innit.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Borja ridge.


Show me this french guiana.


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Get the plants from B&Q. The one on the Island has LOADS of plants in at the moment. Cos it's spring time innit.


If I were to buy plants from somewhere like that though would I not have to leave them for a week or something cos of the pesticides and stuff? Or just give them a dirty great wash?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Please say I'm not the only one who can't see the difference...


----------



## LIZARD

lush lil frog:mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Please say I'm not the only one who can't see the difference...


It's the same species man, it's only going to be colour differences and perhaps size.


----------



## LIZARD

so what are the largest species of dart then???


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> If I were to buy plants from somewhere like that though would I not have to leave them for a week or something cos of the pesticides and stuff? Or just give them a dirty great wash?


Dirty great wash. Some people leave them for a week or so... but yeah.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: MINIIIIIIII! Is that how big they get???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's the same species man, it's only going to be colour differences and perhaps size.


haha but they look the same colour!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Dirty great wash. Some people leave them for a week or so... but yeah.


Awesome, thank ye! And thank ye also, Paul!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> haha but they look the same colour!


Dendrobates ventrimaculatus - Intermediate - Dendroboard

I *think* D.Tinctorious are the largest around.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: MINIIIIIIII! Is that how big they get???


Yep. Tht's it.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep. Tht's it.


God, I'd lose them. I would actually never be able to bring myself to open the viv cos I'd be scared one'd hop out unnoticed!!


----------



## LIZARD

they are teeeny weeeny :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> God, I'd lose them. I would actually never be able to bring myself to open the viv cos I'd be scared one'd hop out unnoticed!!


My peacocks started out around that and it's not as bad as you think. But then darts are probably faster.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dendrobates ventrimaculatus - Intermediate - Dendroboard
> 
> I *think* D.Tinctorious are the largest around.


I love the redder morphs. Cheers for that! I think I'm gonna go for it.
Do you reckon coco panels would still take up too much space?


----------



## LIZARD

yea they are faster coz they dart around :lol2::lol2:

sorry guess it is time i got my coat n went to work now:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I love the redder morphs. Cheers for that! I think I'm gonna go for it.
> Do you reckon coco panels would still take up too much space?


Panels or mat? The panels are quite thick.


Lizard: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LIZARD

i was meant to be picked up for work at half 12 but im still here??????


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Panels or mat? The panels are quite thick.
> 
> 
> Lizard: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image


Mat then! Where do I get it from? I'm well excited now! YAY.
Thanks Morg.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That place on your little island does it.


----------



## fatlad69

I would say that terriblis are as big as tincs and certainly heavier.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> I would say that terriblis are as big as tincs and certainly heavier.


Yeah good call. I've heard wild reports of wild tincs up to 6cm though, not sure how credible they are.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> I forgot about that.
> Tits.
> 
> My impatience will be my downfall.
> 
> I like this one
> image
> What morph is he?


It looks like Iquitos or Amazonica to me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> It looks like Iquitos or Amazonica to me.


Check the tags on the pic


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> That place on your little island does it.


Whatwhat? B&Q?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Whatwhat? B&Q?


Live foods bai post.


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check the tags on the pic


My mistake but they are all very similar. Here is the Iquitos morph








and amazonica


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Live foods bai post.


Ah! Does it? Coco mats.
These ones?
I fort dey were panils.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah! Does it? Coco mats.
> These ones?
> I fort dey were panils.


 
Go for the 100 x 50


----------



## Bearnandos

OoOoOo vents...great choice flanny  
Hey fatlad stop showing pics of yummy thumbnails...bugger me wants the Iquitos now......:devil:


----------



## fatlad69

I didn't know whether to go for Iquitos or amazonica. Iquitos £75 amazonica £40, I pick the amazonica up tomorrow. 3 to go into my 45x45x60 viv, once I can establish the sex I will get a couple more.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Go for the 100 x 50


Couldn't you just use doormats? haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Couldn't you just use doormats? haha


You're a doormat.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> I didn't know whether to go for Iquitos or amazonica. Iquitos £75 amazonica £40, I pick the amazonica up tomorrow. 3 to go into my 45x45x60 viv, once I can establish the sex I will get a couple more.


Is that viv finished?

I wouldn't know which, I like both.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're a doormat.


That word is making me lol.
William Armes Dandy Kersey Hand Woven Natural Coir with Jute 75x45cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
Look at that! Couldn't you use that?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> That word is making me lol.
> William Armes Dandy Kersey Hand Woven Natural Coir with Jute 75x45cm: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home
> Look at that! Couldn't you use that?


 
You don't know what it's been binded together with and it looks very abrasive.


----------



## fatlad69

Yep it's finished. It needs to grow in a bit more but the springtails are now well established. I went for the cheaper morph as Marc said there is not a lot of difference in them to look at. Here is their new home.








Notice the fruit fly feeding station bottom left. I have one of these in my other two vivs and they are brilliant, no fruit flies bother to escape and the maggots that crawl out provide a nice treat.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Yep it's finished. It needs to grow in a bit more but the springtails are now well established. I went for the cheaper morph as Marc said there is not a lot of difference in them to look at. Here is their new home.
> image
> Notice the fruit fly feeding station bottom left. I have one of these in my other two vivs and they are brilliant, no fruit flies bother to escape and the maggots that crawl out provide a nice treat.


That is an amazing, beautiful viv. Jeal-to the-ous.
Explain that feeding station for me please. Cheers.

I'm gonna order those coco mats then and some aquarium sillicon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's a cracking viv. Thatd rip wall is just like what I have planned next.

Can you take a full tank shot, like standing back a bit?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> That is an amazing, beautiful viv. Jeal-to the-ous.
> Explain that feeding station for me please. Cheers.
> 
> I'm gonna order those coco mats then and some aquarium sillicon.


You can cut the mats with a good pair of scissors. They're real easy to pin broms to aswell.


----------



## FrogNick

looks good fatlad like a Black Jungle Pro!


----------



## fatlad69

The feeding station is a idea of someone on here. You take a film canister, add a small hole, add some fruit fly media and job done.
Here you go morg.

















i hope the frogs will like it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> The feeding station is a idea of someone on here. You take a film canister, add a small hole, add some fruit fly media and job done.
> Here you go morg.
> image
> 
> image
> i hope the frogs will like it.


That's so so so good.


----------



## fatlad69

Cheers flanman it's not as hard as you think. Why not give it a go with your 30x30x45. I have a load of pics I took during the build which I will post once I get them off the camera. Yours would look great with a small waterfall and a pair of vent darts.


----------



## fatlad69

FrogNick said:


> looks good fatlad like a Black Jungle Pro!


Cheers FrogNick, blackjungle is where I got all the ideas just wish it was on their scale. Are you going to Philbaines meet in April?


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers flanman it's not as hard as you think. Why not give it a go with your 30x30x45. I have a load of pics I took during the build which I will post once I get them off the camera. Yours would look great with a small waterfall and a pair of vent darts.


You reckon? I think I might do it. What filter would I need to use?
I'd love to do a fake bottom build. Just ordered the coco mat.
So now I need expanding foam, silicone and egg crate!
Woop.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Do you have to put grout over expanding foam? Or can you just stick substrate to it via silicone?


----------



## fatlad69

I havnt used a filter just syphone out a few litres every week. The substrate will do most of the filtering. I got my eggcrate and silicone off eBay but you can get eggcrate from aquatic shops. I have also used a heater to help with humidity but you don't have to do that.


----------



## Bearnandos

fatlad69 said:


> I didn't know whether to go for Iquitos or amazonica. Iquitos £75 amazonica £40, I pick the amazonica up tomorrow. 3 to go into my 45x45x60 viv, once I can establish the sex I will get a couple more.


From where?? do tell.........
Beautiful looking viv ..... never thought of doing a waterfall front on...always done mine from corner....yours looks much better....pshhh gonna have to get another viv now and try it out........:whistling2:

BTW our off topic is really sucking lol....


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> Do you have to put grout over expanding foam? Or can you just stick substrate to it via silicone?


Silicone straight onto the foam. 2 coats are preferable but you can just use one. Press ecco earth onto the last coat of silicone and leave. When dry just touch up any areas that havnt taken. I pushed bog wood into the foam as well. You could foam the back and use your panels for the sides.


----------



## ipreferaflan

How do you pump water up without a filter!?


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> How do you pump water up without a filter!?


Just use an eheim compact pump, it doesn't have a filter. Really tiny and should work for your viv. Mine is an ehiem 600 it's just a bit bigger.


----------



## FrogNick

fatlad69 said:


> Cheers FrogNick, blackjungle is where I got all the ideas just wish it was on their scale. Are you going to Philbaines meet in April?



yeah will be haven't missed one yet! you should put some leaf litter in that viv I think that's all its missing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Just use an eheim compact pump, it doesn't have a filter. Really tiny and should work for your viv. Mine is an ehiem 600 it's just a bit bigger.


Fatlad, you are a genius. Perfick.
I'll get one of them. How do you access the water to syphon it out?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Im getting an eheim 600, good to know it does the job.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Shall I get the 300 or the 600?


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Shall I get the 300 or the 600?


For small vivs - use 300 compact, for vivs 60" and taller 600 compact.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> For small vivs - use 300 compact, for vivs 60" and taller 600 compact.


Alright. I'll use the 300. What size hose to fit on the nozzle?


----------



## andaroo

just got my tanks. The 30x30x30 will just be a spare for quarantine i think but any Ideas for a 45x45x45?


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> just got my tanks. The 30x30x30 will just be a spare for quarantine i think but any Ideas for a 45x45x45?


Might aswell do what we're all doing.


----------



## fatlad69

FrogNick said:


> yeah will be haven't missed one yet! you should put some leaf litter in that viv I think that's all its missing.


I have some in there behind some of the plants. The small open area at the front has some of that epiweb mix on it which is just starting to grow. If it doesn't do to well I will cover it with leaf litter as well. The springtails love the leaf litter. Thanks for the advice.

Phil has invited me up to his meet so might see you there if I can make it.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> Fatlad, you are a genius. Perfick.
> I'll get one of them. How do you access the water to syphon it out?


A piece of pipe larger than the syphon tube through the false floor. Cover it over with a foam plug or a rock. Just remove the plug insert the syphon, job done. I think the tubing I used on my pump is 12mm. I also added a couple of taps to control the flow.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> A piece of pipe larger than the syphon tube through the false floor. Cover it over with a foam plug or a rock. Just remove the plug insert the syphon, job done. I think the tubing I used on my pump is 12mm. I also added a couple of taps to control the flow.


Ah! Good idea. Sounds fantastic. I've drawn up my plans!


----------



## fatlad69

Morg, the 600 eheim works well but you may need to add a tap to control the flow. Mine is on the lowest power setting and the taps are only half way open. Full open it's like Niagra Falls


----------



## Bearnandos

Woot - some of my geckos arrived today...yay!
Here are a couple pics of my neons as my electric blues kept dodging the phone cam....also chucked in a few pics of my other geckos.

Neons Home 










Neons up close










My shedding Crestie...he is a red dalmation but just woke up so a bit grumpy......










My youngest of the 3 cresties I have...she's much more jolly!!










My pygmy cham pretending to be a sponge mushroom 










My other pygmy cham pretending to be a piece of bark










Oh well back to waiting till next week for my peacocks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Whoa! Nice camo!
I love that moss stuff! What is it?!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Whoa! Nice camo!
> I love that moss stuff! What is it?!


Thats my bonsai centre moss I've been banging on about lol - its mixed species.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Thats my bonsai centre moss I've been banging on about lol - its mixed species.


Where the heck did you get it?


----------



## jaykickboxer

she got it from the bonsai center in woodcote near croydon,anyways legs i cant find it my pal lives on the same road as woodcote nurserys and said hes never seen a bonsai center and when i drove down it today i was looking for it couldnt find it where is it?


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Where the heck did you get it?


Harvested in Surrey for my local bonsai centre - only cost £2.50 for around 60 x 30 cm sheet...but they don't ship.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Harvested in Surrey for my local bonsai centre - only cost £2.50 for around 60 x 30 cm sheet...but they don't ship.


OH MAN. Send me some?
Thanks. I love you.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> she got it from the bonsai center in woodcote near croydon,anyways legs i cant find it my pal lives on the same road as woodcote nurserys and said hes never seen a bonsai center and when i drove down it today i was looking for it couldnt find it where is it?


Lol - when you go down the road towards woodcote garden centre...its on ya left about 200m before the centre..its not well marked..just a bronze sign outside 'Windybanks' with big iron gates.
Just go thru the wooden door - and there you are...beautiful bonsai gardens


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> OH MAN. Send me some?
> Thanks. I love you.


:lol2: few ppl already asked - but with the weight of the sheet as it is large and the container required to keep it from getting too damaged, it will cost a fortune..thus is no longer a bargain!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> :lol2: few ppl already asked - but with the weight of the sheet as it is large and the container required to keep it from getting too damaged, it will cost a fortune..thus is no longer a bargain!


Oh for ff...


----------



## jaykickboxer

cheers.


----------



## jaykickboxer

i love bonsias so this could work out expensive i want one of the big ones but i always kill em,i evan tryed growning sum from seeds but after a few inches of growth the died.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> cheers.


Sry ment right hand side while going toward woodcote garden centre..:blush:


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> i love bonsias so this could work out expensive i want one of the big ones but i always kill em,i evan tryed growning sum from seeds but after a few inches of growth the died.


Growing bonsai from seeds takes forever...if you want a impressive bonsai that your wife will love...when you go there ask Ken to show you my bonsai there  ya oh will love it.
BTW its one of the easiest to keep...but much more a womens bonsai as its got hundreds of stunning pink and white flowers


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> Morg, the 600 eheim works well but you may need to add a tap to control the flow. Mine is on the lowest power setting and the taps are only half way open. Full open it's like Niagra Falls


Hmmmz. Where did you get the taps from and are they easy to install? What I have in mind is like a combined waterfall/dripwall.


----------



## jme2049

I HATE BT. My broadband and phoneline has been on the blink an all they do is patch me through to some asian fellow!. Im currently using someone elses wireless connection whilst sat at home. 

Anyone seen the film I love you man? watching it now very cringe worthy:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Nah but watch chocolate awesome film.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I HATE BT. My broadband and phoneline has been on the blink an all they do is patch me through to some asian fellow!. Im currently using someone elses wireless connection whilst sat at home.
> 
> Anyone seen the film I love you man? watching it now very cringe worthy:2thumb:


I've seen it. On le plane to Americaaaa.
Meh, it's okay.



jaykickboxer said:


> Nah but watch chocolate awesome film.


I have seen a film called Chocolat. It is a romance starring Johnny Depp.
I imagine it is not the one you are talking about.


----------



## ilovetoads2

i want to see new geckos legs!!!


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> i want to see new geckos legs!!!


Lol...posted up a pic of my neons...so waiting for you to get a pair also....
My peacocks were accidently left out so will be with me next week :-(
The electric blues are stunning as well....but a bit shy at the moment........but will post up here when squishy and dori arrive lol.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I cant find it...where did you post it?

Neons are fab...going to have to wait till later this year if not next year though :devil: Need to get another tank for Red eyes first. I want a couple of females. Think I am also going to be buying another tank for toads, so I can do up theirs, then may turn the other into a dart frog viv...But I really should start picking some up anyway, because I am hoping to breed red eyes in the next year. 
:lol2: I have too many plans.


----------



## LIZARD

So how is everyone today then??????

anyone doing or done anything exciting over the weekend so far???

Umm last night we had a chinese and today i went to work!!!! I think my lurgy is on its way out now, as im feeling much better, just wish the snot n coff would stop now :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Got an assignment to do this week on Sophocles' Antigone.
Fun times. Cut the pipe for my false bottom viv build too. I need to find some crate or sumsh*t. I must have something lying around.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Putting up curtains woooh.


----------



## Alex M

LIZARD said:


> So how is everyone today then??????
> 
> anyone doing or done anything exciting over the weekend so far???
> 
> Umm last night we had a chinese and today i went to work!!!! I think my lurgy is on its way out now, as im feeling much better, just wish the snot n coff would stop now :lol2:


I've been seperating alpine newt eggs into their outdoor rearing vats, other than that i'm listening to Norwich City v Leeds United on the radio (fascinating!). I'm sure others are up to more interesting matters...


----------



## LIZARD

LOL glad everyone is enjoying themselves!!!

Im sat here waiting for the hubby to wake up so i can cook his before he goes to work!!! Then i will probably have a guinness or some banana beer (its lush) and browse on here and write something offensive on my facebook status:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Alex M said:


> I'm sure others are up to more interesting matters...


See above :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M

Morgan Freeman said:


> See above :2thumb:


Sorry, can't top putting up curtains! But i have just heard the fastest sending off in English football history (apparently)...


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> I cant find it...where did you post it?
> 
> Neons are fab...going to have to wait till later this year if not next year though :devil: Need to get another tank for Red eyes first. I want a couple of females. Think I am also going to be buying another tank for toads, so I can do up theirs, then may turn the other into a dart frog viv...But I really should start picking some up anyway, because I am hoping to breed red eyes in the next year.
> :lol2: I have too many plans.


Its on page 176 of this thread


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hi peeps, how's it going? Missed our little Eastenders-styley group for a while, 'cos I've been busy with work and stuff.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Hi peeps, how's it going? Missed our little Eastenders-styley group for a while, 'cos I've been busy with work and stuff.


Look who's come CRAWLING back. Ey ey!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mr Pie. *tips hat*


----------



## ipreferaflan

I saw 4 magpies on my way up to Leicester.
So...


----------



## manda88

A boy!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh chocolate doesn't feature johnny dep it's a Thai film go on YouTube and watch the trailer.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> A boy!


They were all alone though...
Is that four bouts of sorrow?


----------



## LIZARD

YUM YUM banana beer: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> YUM YUM banana beer: victory:


Not gonna lie.
That sounds f*cking disgusting.


----------



## LIZARD

do u not like NANAS??? then dude


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> They were all alone though...
> Is that four bouts of sorrow?


I'm afraid so. That sucks.


----------



## LIZARD

Im drinking it inbetween Murphy's im not on the guinness tonight


----------



## jaykickboxer

I reckon it must be nice beer good, bannana good im on the fosters as per useal if something ain't broke an all that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I heart bananas. But nobody likes the taste of beer and if they say they do they're lying.
Yeuch.
MIXING bananas with beer?
Ew.


----------



## LIZARD

YEA beer tastes GOOOOOOOOD im not really into lager but i will drink it I LOVE the taste of stout, hence my guinness and murphy's addiction.

No flan it really is nice, i was a bit ewww before i tried it, but its lush indeed


----------



## jaykickboxer

I will guarantee I like the taste of beer well most beers anyways it's a equired taste the more u drink the more u like, trust me drink enough ull like it, kopperburgs nice aswell.


----------



## LIZARD

yea deffo Jay, apart from my stout n banana beer i have been trialing Darwins origin its a nice beer from shropshire where darwin was from, very nice too:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I should be more adventerous but I like fosters too much although when me and tge missus go somewhere posh I have to usealy drink perroni as they don't sell fosters il try get some, I don't no anywhere near enough about Darwin I take it ur talking about charles darwin I didn't even no he was English. For that matter I don't evan no where shrompshire is guessing up north.


----------



## LIZARD

EEEK no way OMG jay thats not good DARWIN is lord!

i love evolution and have done several courses with the Open university on darwinism and evolution

anyways its a Sh1thot brew! Perroni??? no see i dont know that one???

I tell ya what is lush is dissarano and coke tastes just like DR.pepper i really really could get up in the morning and drink that so so nice


----------



## ipreferaflan

It is so... yeuch.
It's not refreshing, it's not fruity, it's not sour, it's not sweet, it's NOT tasty.


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


I don't even know what that is but it looks horrible.
Whiskeh?


----------



## LIZARD

NO NO NO its not whiskey I DONT DO whiskey at all if this tasted like whiskey i would barf big style and i dont do gin either its HORRID HORRID SATANS SPAWN JUICE


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> NO NO NO its not whiskey I DONT DO whiskey at all if this tasted like whiskey i would barf big style and i dont do gin either its HORRID HORRID SATANS SPAWN JUICE


Back when I used to get WAAAAAAYSTTEEEEED, I'd drink vodka or whiskey because it's the best stuff for just purely getting drunk.
Quicker anyhow.

But if I paced myself it would be VKs or w/e because it's the ONLY alcoholic drink I've ever found that tastes alright.
Anything else just makes me want to wash it down with a nice glass of Tesco lime cordial.
MMMM.


----------



## LIZARD

I have been through a few phases Voddy defo but when ya can drink a litre plus beer n still go to work the next morning you are labelled as an "animal" lol i like vodka but i drank far too much or it, so much it would depress me, Oh and i also smashed my head open lost loads of blood, had to have a blood transfusion and nearly died a couple of years ago, hence the mohawk hair do i now have as they had to shave it in hospital!!!! 

So im afraid i gave up the spirits!!!!!! BLOODY good effort though, but i dont miss it as i dont have any injuries these days

Just wondering does anyone keep cresties????? i took some pics of mine recently


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh disarano or ameretto exactly the same I can easy drink straight it's well nice by far the nicest spirit.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I used to have cresties not anymore.


----------



## LIZARD

Yea aldis do a good one too J about 4 squids a bottle, yea deffo can be drank strait

well i always used to keep crests until the fatal incident when all my collection got stolen (long story) but i have 2:2 cresties now 3 of them were bred by the Nigel marven i met him shortly after xmas i only paid for 2 but he gave me a free tailess girl


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh disarano or ameretto exactly the same I can easy drink straight it's well nice by far the nicest spirit.



Straight with a bit of ice.

Just went down the road and they'd run out :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## LIZARD

oh BALLS to that!!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil:

morrisons do a cheap version also that tastes nice


----------



## fatlad69

Well I am enjoying a bottle of Gammers Original Cider in a pint glass with loads of ice. It perfect to wash down the potatoe wedges, pizza and garlic bread I have just polished off!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pear Cider here now.

Thankyou very much.


----------



## LIZARD

Is that gamers cider dude??? I can drink n drink n drink that stuff and it dont gimme any buzz

Oh nice morgan

in the summer MAGNERS on ice is the way


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Magners NFTW.


----------



## LIZARD

sorry what u mean?????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> sorry what u mean?????


Not for the win.

I think it's too gassy and tastes kinda odd.


----------



## LIZARD

well what ever im drinking theses days is too much as i forgot new geckos are arriving 2moz!!! what a waldo! Had PM will be with me 2moz!


----------



## Punchfish

Coors for me the night (it was on offer OK).


----------



## LIZARD

Actually i quite like coors its a nice lager


----------



## LIZARD

well i managed to get up to take delivery of my new gex and my hatchling rack, so thats cool. I really wasnt sure i would be able to get out of bed, but it was worth it


----------



## LIZARD

SURE IS quiet on ere today????:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yup- everybody's off having a life...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Reading and listening to Antigone.
Funfun.


----------



## LIZARD

Hmmmm i have not got a life!!! Well not when the Oh has worked the night before anyhow!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

LIZARD said:


> Hmmmm i have not got a life!!! Well not when the Oh has worked the night before anyhow!!!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

aye hes working tonight too!!! So the times when i get to see him, before and after sleep, i am too bloody busy cooking for him to have a chat LOL


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well i'm stuck at work again and nobody has been very active on here today, ENTERTAIN ME!!!!
Flanny how is Job hunting.


----------



## LIZARD

What do u do for a job matt????

sunday is my ONLY day off!!! Well unless my mother is off dog showing i gotta work seven days then!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well i'm stuck at work again and nobody has been very active on here today, ENTERTAIN ME!!!!
> Flanny how is Job hunting.


More jobs popping up nowadays actually! Zoos will be opening soon aswell. Might send them some emails.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

LIZARD said:


> What do u do for a job matt????
> 
> sunday is my ONLY day off!!! Well unless my mother is off dog showing i gotta work seven days then!!!


I am a fraud analyst so i basically protect people from fraud when they are purchasing stuff from the tinternet. Its not bad just unfortunatly i have to work 2 weekends a month.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> More jobs popping up nowadays actually! Zoos will be opening soon aswell. Might send them some emails.


Me and Manda went to Bristol Zoo yesterday on our way back from Richies after picking up the nice big terrarium which has cleaned up very well. Richie is a brilliant bloke its a real shame he has closed down.


----------



## LIZARD

sounds cool matt 

im a zoologist and aint got a job in a zoo lol! BUSINESS is good though pays the bills


----------



## manda88

I've been spending literally the whole day assembling a bloody laundry hamper!! I've been getting really angry with it cos a couple of rod things didn't line up and I was getting really frustrated, and then after a couple of hours I realised I just had one thing the wrong way round which resulted in me taking the whole thing apart again :devil: I'm so special. I don't know how making a laundry hamper can be so challenging!!
On top of that, I've been murdering crickets that have been chirping. I bought two boxes of large crickets this morning and I could hear them chirping while attempting to make the hamper, so I waited to see if I could find the culprit, grabbed it, and fed it to Oliver. But did it end? You bet your ass it didn't. It started again 10 minutes later, so I grabbed that one too and fed it to Buddy. I feel much better now, there's been no chirping since!!!


----------



## LIZARD

OH dear a laundry hamper :lol2: sounds horrid 

yea dirty chirping crix YUCK:bash:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I've been spending literally the whole day assembling a bloody laundry hamper!! I've been getting really angry with it cos a couple of rod things didn't line up and I was getting really frustrated, and then after a couple of hours I realised I just had one thing the wrong way round which resulted in me taking the whole thing apart again :devil: I'm so special. I don't know how making a laundry hamper can be so challenging!!
> On top of that, I've been murdering crickets that have been chirping. I bought two boxes of large crickets this morning and I could hear them chirping while attempting to make the hamper, so I waited to see if I could find the culprit, grabbed it, and fed it to Oliver. But did it end? You bet your ass it didn't. It started again 10 minutes later, so I grabbed that one too and fed it to Buddy. I feel much better now, there's been no chirping since!!!


And you called me special when I took half a day putting up a wardrobe togeather which has a few more parts than a hamper. Mwhahahahaha


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> OH dear a laundry hamper :lol2: sounds horrid
> 
> yea dirty chirping crix YUCK:bash:


Haha we desperately needed one as we were just chucking our stuff on the floor and in the washing basket! Now it's all done it's very good, tajes up hardly any space and was like £15.
Those sodding crickets, they were making me go mental!! It's lucky I was in the house by myself or someone would've got an earful/punch in the face!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Haha we desperately needed one as we were just chucking our stuff on the floor and in the washing basket! Now it's all done it's very good, tajes up hardly any space and was like £15.
> Those sodding crickets, they were making me go mental!! It's lucky I was in the house by myself or someone would've got an earful/punch in the face!


Im quite glad i was working now!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> And you called me special when I took half a day putting up a wardrobe togeather which has a few more parts than a hamper. Mwhahahahaha


You're special because you can't spell!!!! Since when is there an A in 'together'? Imbecile. And you were special when you were putting the wardrobe together cos you were wondering why the door wouldn't go on, because you were holding it UPSIDE DOWN. Mwahahaha!
Putting a rod on the wrong way round when there are 3 other identical rods is very different and challenging for the mind.


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2: I GET like that with various annoying things such as hoovers n bits of fluff lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Crickets that get behind the exo terra background Do. My. Head. In.

Chirp chirp chirp when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> You're special because you can't spell!!!! Since when is there an A in 'together'? Imbecile. And you were special when you were putting the wardrobe together cos you were wondering why the door wouldn't go on, because you were holding it UPSIDE DOWN. Mwahahaha!
> Putting a rod on the wrong way round when there are 3 other identical rods is very different and challenging for the mind.


Well i was going insane because i had built so many different things ranging from bookcases to wardrobes so it was getting a bit much with all thoses instructions and bolts.


----------



## LIZARD

crickets should be seen and not heard LOL

WHATS for dinner peeps im UNGRY


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> Crickets that get behind the exo terra background Do. My. Head. In.
> 
> Chirp chirp chirp when I'm trying to sleep.


Take it out, put it behind the back pane of glass and push it flush to the wall...

No hidden crickets. Much easier to clean. More space for your animals. Visually still looks good (if you like Exo-Terra backgrounds of course!). And won't need replacing or sterilising.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> Woot - some of my geckos arrived today...yay!
> Here are a couple pics of my neons as my electric blues kept dodging the phone cam....also chucked in a few pics of my other geckos.
> 
> Neons Home
> 
> image
> 
> Neons up close
> 
> image
> 
> My shedding Crestie...he is a red dalmation but just woke up so a bit grumpy......
> 
> image
> 
> My youngest of the 3 cresties I have...she's much more jolly!!
> 
> image
> 
> My pygmy cham pretending to be a sponge mushroom
> 
> image
> 
> My other pygmy cham pretending to be a piece of bark
> 
> image
> 
> Oh well back to waiting till next week for my peacocks.


Love them love them love them! :flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

where are mummy bears pics ILT2 i missed them


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alex M said:


> Take it out, put it behind the back pane of glass and push it flush to the wall...
> 
> No hidden crickets. Much easier to clean. More space for your animals. Visually still looks good (if you like Exo-Terra backgrounds of course!). And won't need replacing or sterilising.


But then they can't really climb on it! My mossy frog is ALWAYS on the background inbetween the cracks.


----------



## LIZARD

dinner time has gone so whats for tea peeps?


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> But then they can't really climb on it! My mossy frog is ALWAYS on the background inbetween the cracks.


Ok, i'll give you that mate, but it's still only 1 good point to my 5


----------



## LIZARD

roasted pork chops with spring onion and whole grain mustard mash i think :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M

LIZARD said:


> roasted pork chops with spring onion and whole grain mustard mash i think :2thumb:


Sod that, i'm off to the pub!

(But it does sound very nice though Candy/i!)


----------



## LIZARD

Im really suprised at myself today for not having a sunday sesh :2thumb: i sure i will have a monday one instead

the full name is CANDICE..........MARY........AIREY :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Love them love them love them! :flrt:


NOooOooOooOo silly weather man says it may snow this week and a big temp drop.......arggggggggg......hope he was just joking coz I want my peacocks !!!! on the bright side....my vents have laid another 20 or so eggs....this will keep me distracted......and OoOoOooo sOoOooO tempted to get a pair of wax tree frogs now that my Cresties are in their new viv....means I got a silly viv that can't keep humidity over 65% spare....:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

Yea i heard it was meant to snow too! I am still waiting on 2more horned frogs!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:

cool gex sound great mummy bear!!! I missed the pics though


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> Yea i heard it was meant to snow too! I am still waiting on 2more horned frogs!!!:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:
> 
> cool gex sound great mummy bear!!! I missed the pics though


My pics are still on page 176 of this thread.....do you mean those pics??


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> NOooOooOooOo silly weather man says it may snow this week and a big temp drop.......arggggggggg......hope he was just joking coz I want my peacocks !!!! on the bright side....my vents have laid another 20 or so eggs....this will keep me distracted......and OoOoOooo sOoOooO tempted to get a pair of wax tree frogs now that my Cresties are in their new viv....means I got a silly viv that can't keep humidity over 65% spare....:whistling2:


My red eyed tree frog tank sits at about that most of the time. :2thumb:

What are vents?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oooh does that mean vent babies for sale!?


----------



## ilovetoads2

What are vents?


----------



## fatlad69

R.ventrimaculata thumbnail dartfrogs. Got mine yesterday a bit smaller than a 5p at the moment.


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> What are vents?


Vents......ventrimaculata. Tiny cute lil dart frogs 
Sry was late to reply...was reading the Knightly thread....:gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oooh does that mean vent babies for sale!?


I'm holding them for Jay and Adrian.....thats if I don't end up forgetting about them again...:blush:


----------



## kroot

Yay baby vents:mf_dribble:
Lost one of the boys today. Had him for years. bit gutted at the moment.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> I'm holding them for Jay and Adrian.....thats if I don't end up forgetting about them again...:blush:


Oh, me and Jay had a secret kickboxing fight to see who would get them and I won.


----------



## kroot

Didn't know I had to fight Jay for them:gasp:
Okay, as long as I can use a sword, at least I'm trained with those:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Didn't know I had to fight Jay for them:gasp:
> Okay, as long as I can use a sword, at least I'm trained with those:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hah you don't have to fight for em Adrian - yours got name tags already lol


----------



## manda88

The crickets are still chirping!!! I get rid of one and then another starts it!! AAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH! CHIRPCHIRPCHIRPCHIRP SHUT UUUUUUUUP! They're brown crickets as well, I've never had brown ones that chirp, I thought only black ones did.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have one that has lived under my hall heater for months. I keep finding cricks but have no idea how they escape...we are just starting to get used to them, but my mother in law was mortified cause she mistook one for a cockroach. :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh, me and Jay had a secret kickboxing fight to see who would get them and I won.


hahahahahahaha. Lol'd.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Right... What's the difference between R. ventrimaculata and D. ventrimaculatus?


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Right... What's the difference between R. ventrimaculata and D. ventrimaculatus?


Nothing...think they re-classified them but they are the same.......um if I'm wrong I am sure someone will correct me lol.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Nothing...think they re-classified them but they are the same.......um if I'm wrong I am sure someone will correct me lol.


Ah... I want mysteriosus anyway. Next.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah... I want mysteriosus anyway. Next.


An excellent choice indeed!!! they remind me of lil chocolate marbles with nice blue hue spots...so round and shiny......:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> An excellent choice indeed!!! they remind me of lil chocolate marbles with nice blue hue spots...so round and shiny......:flrt:


They're so gorgeous.
I want this morph









Omnomnom.


----------



## ipreferaflan

It got removed! Supyo guys.


----------



## _jake_

Good lol. Probably to the moderators secret cave to be thoroughly broken down, like on CSI!


----------



## manda88

What on earth does supyo mean?! I'm really disappointed it got removed, I liked my last reply, I thought it was very good!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> What on earth does supyo mean?! I'm really disappointed it got removed, I liked my last reply, I thought it was very good!


Wassup yo.

I am not a muppet.


----------



## Pipkin28

So, you still gonna change your avatar?


----------



## Pipkin28

You beat me to it!! Well done!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Who's gonna be Gonzo?


----------



## _jake_

I tried, keeps saying file to large. Then gave up.


----------



## Pipkin28

Animaaaaaaaaaaal?

Miss Piggy?

Fozzy?

Ralph?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I tried, keeps saying file to large. Then gave up.


Gotta be a smallun.


----------



## _jake_

Yeah mines pretty big


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

think we should all have muppets as avatars now lol. >>>> off to look for mine!


----------



## _jake_

_jake_ said:


> Yeah mines pretty big


That sounds very wrong...

But YAAAAAAAAAAAY:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha this is hilarious.


----------



## Pipkin28

Pipkin28 said:


> Animaaaaaaaaaaal?
> 
> Miss Piggy?
> 
> Fozzy?
> 
> Ralph?


 
Oops, before the name police come and get me.... (and I really should know better) the dog was called Rowlf! :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Touche!

Oh, I'm guessing it was Saedcantas who moved the thread, could we possibly be told on whats happening and whether the PM isn't a lie??


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

had to have Kermit too i'm afraid!


----------



## Pipkin28

jennlovesfrogs said:


> think we should all have muppets as avatars now lol. >>>> off to look for mine!


 
Now you're all just copying me.... :sad:

:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Touche!
> 
> Oh, I'm guessing it was Saedcantas who moved the thread, could we possibly be told on whats happening and whether the PM isn't a lie??


Doooo it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So no explanation on the thread closure?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jennlovesfrogs said:


> had to have Kermit too i'm afraid!


haha that picture's brilliant.

Sorry Pipkin.


----------



## _jake_

I'm going to PM now


----------



## tomwilson

Morgan Freeman said:


> So no explanation on the thread closure?


 is that the one i was just kicked out of with the argument about royal mail an TNT


----------



## _jake_

Thats the one


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The Knighty one.

Still very annoyed if it was a mod who sent that. Can't say I'm happy that a thread in which someone was purposely provocative, abusive and childish was closed amidst accusations that said person received a private message of support from a moderator which insulted not just the whole section, but the regulars who make the amphibian section what it is. A clarification was needed, fair enough if whoever closed it didn't know about the message, but some sort of explanation would have been nice.

Hopefully it was made up.


----------



## ipreferaflan

What a nightmare.

On a positive... 10 more pages until the 2000th post!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

sorry Pipkin! had to be done though, and I do love Kermit! he's my favourite muppet


----------



## _jake_

I've PM'd Wohic, It might be worth PM another or report a post as she seems to have suddenly gone un-active.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> The Knighty one.
> 
> Still very annoyed if it was a mod who sent that. Can't say I'm happy that a thread in which someone was purposely provocative, abusive and childish was closed amidst accusations that said person received a private message of support from a moderator which insulted not just the whole section, but the regulars who make the amphibian section what it is. A clarification was needed, fair enough if whoever closed it didn't know about the message, but some sort of explanation would have been nice.
> 
> Hopefully it was made up.


Well Jake has PM'd a mod so we'll see where we go from there.
I do agree with you. It would be pathetic behaviour from a moderator. I think we all try to help as much as we can.


----------



## _jake_

I'm talking with a moderator now and will let you all know.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I should have used more full stops.

Edit: I bet after all my moral indignation the PM was just made up.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

morgan where's your muppet?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I should have used more full stops.


hahaha yeah. Trying to read that out loud would probably kill someone with asthma.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jennlovesfrogs said:


> morgan where's your muppet?


GOOD QUESTION.

Well Morgan? You non-conformist.


----------



## tomwilson

Morgan Freeman said:


> The Knighty one.
> 
> Still very annoyed if it was a mod who sent that. Can't say I'm happy that a thread in which someone was purposely provocative, abusive and childish was closed amidst accusations that said person received a private message of support from a moderator which insulted not just the whole section, but the regulars who make the amphibian section what it is. A clarification was needed, fair enough if whoever closed it didn't know about the message, but some sort of explanation would have been nice.
> 
> Hopefully it was made up.


have i missed some thing i just tried to change the page and it said i wasn't able to access the thread. i never got an explanation


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha yeah. Trying to read that out loud would probably kill someone with asthma.


 I almost died:devil::lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Um, what did I miss? What happened with the other thread? Who said what now? :bash:

Oh, and can I be the Cookie Monster?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was typing fast, sorry!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> Um, what did I miss? What happened with the other thread? Who said what now? :bash:
> 
> Oh, and can I be the Cookie Monster?


I was on, not just my soap box, but my high horse aswell.


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Um, what did I miss? What happened with the other thread? Who said what now? :bash:
> 
> Oh, and can I be the Cookie Monster?


Hell yes you can.
Ghastly made an accusation that a moderator PM'd him saying something like 'what can you expect from an amphibian section full of newbies.' after he created a big kerfuffle.


----------



## _jake_

ilovetoads2 said:


> Um, what did I miss? What happened with the other thread? Who said what now? :bash:
> 
> Oh, and can I be the Cookie Monster?


 Basically:

1) Girly arguing
2) Ghastly posted that a mod made an accusation
3) We all gave a peice of our minds
4) R.I.P Thread


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

lol.

yes ILT2 you can be the cookie monster, we are all muppets today


----------



## tomwilson

ilovetoads2 said:


> Um, what did I miss? What happened with the other thread? Who said what now? :bash:
> 
> Oh, and can I be the Cookie Monster?


 thats not mupets its sesame street


----------



## ipreferaflan

tomwilson said:


> thats not mupets its sesame street


Still Jim Henson though!
Basically the same.

Oh, and ghastly said we're all muppets and pipkin said 'I am not a muppet' (seriously).
Made my day.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

would like to point out that no girly arguing or the like was made by me lol, I sat back with my cup of tea and chocolate biscuits, watching jeremy kyle


----------



## ilovetoads2

Oh. Yeah, sorry I am not up to date with sesame street :whistling2:


----------



## tomwilson

ipreferaflan said:


> Still Jim Henson though!
> Basically the same.
> 
> Oh, and ghastly said we're all muppets and pipkin said 'I am not a muppet' (seriously).
> Made my day.


 great a can be grouch then


----------



## _jake_

" I'm not a puppet, I'm a real boy!"


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

which is why we all decided to become muppets, cos that was the funniest post of the month! infact year! lol. (sorry again pipkin xxx)


----------



## ipreferaflan

tomwilson said:


> great a can be grouch then


Go for it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I haven't changed my STOLEN avatar since I've been here.


----------



## _jake_

I WANT AXOLOLTL! 

And then after that im deffiantly getting newts and salamanders! some don't even need heatmats, Woooo.


----------



## tomwilson

ilovetoads2 said:


> Oh. Yeah, sorry I am not up to date with sesame street :whistling2:


 lol me neirher i actualy had a friend who was obsesed with dubed over versions of both about 5 years ago


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I haven't changed my STOLEN avatar since I've been here.


Ah. You can be forgiven. Sentimental reasons.
I wish you'd get permission for your pictures though. It disgusts me.


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> I WANT AXOLOLTL!
> 
> And then after that im deffiantly getting newts and salamanders! some don't even need heatmats, Woooo.


 get a tiger salamander they're awsome and need no heat mat and they always look like they're smiling


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've spent over £300 at that place, so nah.


----------



## _jake_

tomwilson said:


> get a tiger salamander they're awsome and need no heat mat and they always look like they're smiling


 Cool. Its good now becuase I've got my first ever job on a saturday in my local aquatic shop! so I can buy loooooads of them:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Okay.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Who ACTUALLY asks permission to use a picture?
Then, who ACTUALLY gets offended because someone is using their picture on a forum?
Beyond me.
Anyway, I've never known so many people to participate in this thread!
Now then... Any news Jake?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Cool. Its good now becuase I've got my first ever job on a saturday in my local aquatic shop! so I can buy loooooads of them:lol2:


I'm selling my last fire sal with set up.....just saying.


----------



## ilovetoads2

So, all of my friends are turning funny colours...:2thumb:

I have to go now. Child is sick...grrr. keep me updated though...too many pages to read through to try and catch up! Be back later. xx


----------



## philbaines

So why did my "knighty" post get deleted?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Who ACTUALLY asks permission to use a picture?
> Then, who ACTUALLY gets offended because someone is using their picture on a forum?
> Beyond me.
> Anyway, I've never known so many people to participate in this thread!
> Now then... Any news Jake?


Basically told her what has happend and no reply yet. I expect she's looking through the thread and stuff.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm selling my last fire sal with set up.....just saying.


 I dont start untill a few weeks!:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

philbaines said:


> So why did my "knighty" post get deleted?


Look back a few pages dude


----------



## ipreferaflan

I should go too. I have an 1500 word assignment to be in on Friday and I haven't even started it.
Don't you dare hit that 2000th post without me chaps.


----------



## _jake_

We will.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm doing two people's jobs right now...


----------



## _jake_

Sounds, intriguing?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sounds like someone's gone off on holiday and left me to it!


----------



## _jake_

Intriguing, where did said person go to?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Intriguing is right.

India


----------



## _jake_

Damn that lucky person, you should deffiantly tie him down and get a horned frog to bite on his nipples!


----------



## manda88

I'm inviting myself to join the muppet club. SHOTGUN ANIMAL!!!!!! I shall change my avatar shortly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Damn that lucky person, you should deffiantly tie him down and get a horned frog to bite on his nipples!


Her!

It's ok. I'll leave her enough work :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Pipkin28

jennlovesfrogs said:


> which is why we all decided to become muppets, cos that was the funniest post of the month! infact year! lol. (sorry again pipkin xxx)





ipreferaflan said:


> Still Jim Henson though!
> Basically the same.
> 
> Oh, and ghastly said we're all muppets and pipkin said 'I am not a muppet' (seriously).
> Made my day.


Yeah... but no..... but yeah.... but no......but yeah.....:lol2:

I made that comment because the initial insinuation from Master Ghastly was that anyone who has had animals from Richie is a 'muppet' and I merely pointed out that I hadn't had anything from him, so couldn't be put into that group... (despite my avatar!!!)

However, the point I was trying to make is that earlier in the thread he'd called the people who frequented this part of the forum 'gimps'..... 

So, how about we change our avatars to muppets in gimp masks!!!! eh? eh? Bet that's a tough ask even for google!!


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> Cool. Its good now becuase I've got my first ever job on a saturday in my local aquatic shop! so I can buy loooooads of them:lol2:


 i think tiger salamander are also the biggest terrestrial salamander also. i'd love to have money and space because i'd get hellbenders if i could lol.
might get some sirens in a few years


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Can someone make me an avatar?

I have trouble uploading etc at work.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can someone make me an avatar?
> 
> I have trouble uploading etc at work.


 
Same problem here, I'm afraid!

Now let's get to work and hit the 2000th post before Flanman gets back!!!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can someone make me an avatar?
> 
> I have trouble uploading etc at work.


Just save a pic off google and then upload it as your avatar, that's what I did!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh hai guyz!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wahey i have myself a muppet avatar


----------



## manda88

Hahaha I love that Fozzie is giving the finger!!! Morgan, yours suits you perfectly! You're like the teacher!
My sisters friends know me as Amanimal so mine is well suited I think


----------



## _jake_

Im Gonzo, nice to meet you!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Any news on the alleged admin comment?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I liked mine because he was giving the finger and he's tall like me.


----------



## _jake_

Nope no reply from Wohic


----------



## Punchfish

I am not a shrimp, I am a KING PRAWN!


----------



## Punchfish

Morgan I do say Sam the eagle does seem to suit you.


----------



## manda88

How tall is Fozzie? Apparently the reason I'm nicknamed Amanimal is because I'm disgusting and selfish and go 'blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh' all the time, nice! I feel so loved! :2thumb: I think the blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh thing means I'm mental.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I dont know but he's a bear so will be tall and he's taller than all the other muppets


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> How tall is Fozzie? Apparently the reason I'm nicknamed Amanimal is because I'm disgusting and selfish and go 'blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh' all the time, nice! I feel so loved! :2thumb: I think the blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh thing means I'm mental.


 
Animal was a bit mental but he was one of my favourites!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Punchfish said:


> Morgan I do say Sam the eagle does seem to suit you.


This is worrying.


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I dont know but he's a bear so will be tall and he's taller than all the other muppets


 
I had a big Fozzie hand puppet for Christmas when I was a kid (long time ago!!) and I used to be able to do the voice!!!


----------



## manda88

Fozzie is really camp, so he's suits you that little bit more now too! All Animal does is shouts, so I think that's pretty apt. I was so close to just starting shouting like he does, but then I remembered I'm at work.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Fozzie is really camp, so he's suits you that little bit more now too! All Animal does is shouts, so I think that's pretty apt. I was so close to just starting shouting like he does, but then I remembered I'm at work.


Oi, im not camp. The other reason i chose him was because i couldn't think of anymore muppets that people didn't already have.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Fozzie is really camp, so he's suits you that little bit more now too! All Animal does is shouts, so I think that's pretty apt. I was so close to just starting shouting like he does, but then I remembered I'm at work.


 
That's why I thought Animal would be better for Flannie 'cos he's into his screamo music!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*Though he claims to be a cultured bird, close observation reveals that Sam knows nothing about culture, especially the culture of his own country.*

Thanks.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oi, im not camp. The other reason i chose him was because i couldn't think of anymore muppets that people didn't already have.












Take your pick! You can't change it though now because you've already nominated yourself as Fozzie, so you're stuck with him now mwahahaha!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes but that doesn't help, because I don't know there names


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

By the way i'm guessing this all came about because we all got called muppet's by a certain person.


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oi, im not camp. The other reason i chose him was because i couldn't think of anymore muppets that people didn't already have.


 
Statler and Waldorf, Dr Bunsen Honeydew and not forgetting the Swedish Chef!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> By the way i'm guessing this all came about because we all got called muppet's by a certain person.


No, you don't say!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

I think the bloke above Miss Piggy and Kermit would be good as you, Matt!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Are you trying to say im a grumpy old man!!!!:devil:


----------



## manda88

:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

wow what have i missed and wheres the knghty thread gone :blowup:


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Are you trying to say im a grumpy old man!!!!:devil:





manda88 said:


> :whistling2:


 
Let's not start another punch up, you two!!!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Let's not start another punch up, you two!!!! :lol2:


 Haha it's all good he doesn't get home til I decide to pick him up from work this evening, if anything gets funny then I can decide not to pick him up!

Of course I wouldn't actually do this, I'm not that mean :devil:


----------



## Pipkin28

richie.b said:


> wow what have i missed and wheres the knghty thread gone :blowup:


You've missed all the excitement! However, because of certain comments that were made everyone has changed their avatar's to pictures of muppets..... so now it's your turn my friend!!! Join the club!!


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> wow what have i missed and wheres the knghty thread gone :blowup:


 It's been 'moved' to another realm where nobody can ever find it which is unfortunate, I was having fun! If you read from around page 188 then you'll get the jist, if you can be arsed to read all those pages!!! It's mostly about changing our avatars to muppet characters :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Haha it's all good he doesn't get home til I decide to pick him up from work this evening, if anything gets funny then I can decide not to pick him up!
> 
> Of course I wouldn't actually do this, *I'm not that mean* :devil:


 
Doesn't mean you can't be persuaded.....!!! muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Doesn't mean you can't be persuaded.....!!! muahahahahahahaha!


Haha I like your thinking!! I might forget anyway cos I got my new photoshop thing delivered today and am going to be playing with it til he finishes work, so text me to remind me, Matt!!!


----------



## richie.b

:lol2: ok i get the muppet bit, is there any left for me to use.
also wouldnt take to much notice of the moderator bit, he has been known to tell a few tails. Not saying anymore on this thread about it dont want this one closed as well

so find me a muppet please:2thumb:


----------



## FrogNick

richie.b said:


> wow what have i missed and wheres the knghty thread gone :blowup:


Richie you seem to be quite chatty recently you missing your frogs?


----------



## richie.b

oh look its nearly on page 200 wheres flanman :whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

FrogNick said:


> Richie you seem to be quite chatty recently you missing your frogs?


Yer but i knew i would when i got rid of them all, but cant be helped early retirement i think and get more:2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish

Richie you could be Sweetums.


----------



## manda88

There's a picture on page 198 of all the muppets, Rich, take your pick! God knows what half of their names are, I'm sure there's a way of finding out on google or something :2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

You could be the Swedish Chef, no-one's claimed him yet!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Flanman is writing a 1500 word something

Manda I will text you and stop encouraging her not to pick me up.


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flanman is writing a 1500 word something
> 
> Manda I will text you and *stop encouraging her not to pick me up*.


 
Sorrrrrrrrrrry!


4 more posts to go!!


----------



## jme2049

wow the t'internet goes down for a few days an its like all hells broken loose with muppets running round everywhere!


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> wow the t'internet goes down for a few days an its like all hells broken loose with muppets running round everywhere!


 
Who you calling a MUPPET?????

:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

haha do we have to stop posting so flan can get the 2000th???


----------



## manda88

2000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punchfish

jme2049 said:


> haha do we have to stop posting so flan can get the 2000th???


NO hahahah.

Aw damn I was 1 post too slow.


----------



## manda88

Hahaha I stole it, I'm the best! :no1:


----------



## Punchfish

I'll get the 3000th post just you wait.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Damn it I was on the phone!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I stole it, I'm the best! :no1:


 
Someone's gonna be so pee'd off with you!!! Just wait 'til he's back on later!!!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> 2000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gutted flan! thats what you get for being productive and actually doing some work:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> Someone's gonna be so pee'd off with you!!! Just wait 'til he's back on later!!!


Yeah watch out he might rub SANDWICHES in your face!!!


----------



## Punchfish

Flan looks like a wee emo so he will act all depressed, but will secretly be loving the fact he is depressed.


----------



## manda88

Mwahahahaha!!! I'm glad cos I missed out on the 1000th post, but I did get the 1001 post AND the 2001 post! Would it be 1001th or 1001st?!?!?!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah watch out he might rub SANDWICHES in your face!!!


HAHAHAHA don't even say it!!!!!! That was one of the funniest things I've ever heard in my life, sooooooooooooo funny! I've gotta say I have read some damn funny stuff on this forum, it's great!


----------



## Pipkin28

Yay, Richie..... lovin' the new avatar!

C'mon Jme2049.... your turn!!


----------



## richie.b

look im a muppet as well :2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish

Nice one Richie.


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> look im a muppet as well :2thumb:


Wahey!! Your signatures screwed itself up though or is that just my pc?!


----------



## Pipkin28

All I can say is I'm glad I'm in the office on my own now.... I'm chuckling away to myself like a moron.... no... wait.... like a MUPPET!!!!:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Wahey!! Your signatures screwed itself up though or is that just my pc?!


i changed it all :notworthy:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> i changed it all :notworthy:


:gasp: You've changed the bit under your name to say 'one of the muppets' how do you do it?! Or do you have to have a certain amount of posts to be able to do it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Wahey!! Your signatures screwed itself up though or is that just my pc?!


Nope looks screwed on mine as well


----------



## richie.b

whats screwed it looks ok on mine


----------



## fatlad69

richie.b said:


> whats screwed it looks ok on mine


Love the avatar!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> whats screwed it looks ok on mine


Your pictures underneath, your signature is just 3 small pic squares with no pic


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

yep all I can see is 3 small boxes with the rex x's in them :S


----------



## richie.b

oh dont know what that is then, ive cancelled everything except my avatar picture. i proberbly cocked up somewhere :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You have to be a paid up member to change your member status I think.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bored, stuck working till 19:30 AGAIN!!!! at least the weather is crap, because i hate it when in stuck working and it is sunny outside.


----------



## manda88

Sucks to be you!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm not even annoyed that I missed the 2000th post (unless manda got it).
All these muppets are brilliant.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Manda did get it, so now you will have to rub sandwiches in her face!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just read it all.
It made me lol quite a few times. I agree with whoever said Sam the Eagle suits MF. I had a music teacher who looked like him.
Fatlad, I AM BEAKER.
I wonder if ghastly has seen all this yet.

AND PUNCHFISH CALLED ME AN EMO OR SUMSH*T?!?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I just read it all.
> It made me lol quite a few times. I agree with whoever said Sam the Eagle suits MF. I had a music teacher who looked like him.
> Fatlad, I AM BEAKER.
> I wonder if ghastly has seen all this yet.
> 
> AND PUNCHFISH CALLED ME AN EMO OR SUMSH*T?!?


Yep i would love ghastly to see this maybe we should all PM him to show him how much of muppets we are!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep i would love ghastly to see this maybe we should all PM him to show him how much of muppets we are!!!!!


It's so funny. Just look at this page. All the muppets participating.


----------



## manda88

Gutted! 2000th post 2000th post! Me me me!
Haaaaarveeeeeeeey, pleeeeeease will you help me learn how to use photoshop? It's totally boggling my mind, I only know how to use the eraser tool! I tried to make it go to have a black and white background with a frog in colour but it didn't do it, there are no instructions!! Ridiculous!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It's so funny. Just look at this page. All the muppets participating.


Im proud to be a muppet!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Gutted! 2000th post 2000th post! Me me me!
> Haaaaarveeeeeeeey, pleeeeeease will you help me learn how to use photoshop? It's totally boggling my mind, I only know how to use the eraser tool! I tried to make it go to have a black and white background with a frog in colour but it didn't do it, there are no instructions!! Ridiculous!!


There's not a built in tutorial? Mental.
I would help you but you had to get 2000 DIDN'T YA?! EY?!
I knew you would. You sly fox.

Right. What would you like to do on ze photoshop?
Gimme a list of things you wanna learn and I will tell you.
PLEASE say you don't have a mac.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Dont be silly Macs are the devil, 

i know a little bit of photo shop so i can help you a little bit when i get back, thats only if you actually pick me up though PLEASE!!!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I enjoy being a muppet too


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> There's not a built in tutorial? Mental.
> I would help you but you had to get 2000 DIDN'T YA?! EY?!
> I knew you would. You sly fox.
> 
> Right. What would you like to do on ze photoshop?
> Gimme a list of things you wanna learn and I will tell you.
> PLEASE say you don't have a mac.


Hell, no. Windows 7. And I waited specially for people to count up to the 2000th post so I could nab it, aren't I sad!! Erm, the things I want to learn are the things like how I can erase things from photos without leaving a big white mark where it was, so for instance if I have a picture of a cricket, I want to make it look like there is no longer a cricket in the pic if that makes sense. And things like how I can crop something out of one pic and shove it onto another and make it look awesome, and not like it's just been cropped into the pic!!
I hope your 1500 word assignment is actually code for 'writing instructions on how to use everything on photoshop for amanda'. If it's not, it's gonna need to be!!! : victory:


----------



## manda88

Has Pipkin been banned??? Her pic has gone and so have her stars under her username????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No, it would say banned underneath.


----------



## LIZARD

WHATS up peeps how are you all you BUNCH OF MUPPETS:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, it would say banned underneath.


But the stars and avatar....:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I wonder if Jack's heard anything yet, I would PM someone else but don't want to hassle them all.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

LIZARD said:


> WHATS up peeps how are you all you BUNCH OF MUPPETS:lol2:


It was the Knighty thread, we have all been called muppets by ghastly, so now we are a BUNCH OF MUPPETS.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi I am back but not for long...:gasp: I hate vomit! Hate it! Vomit and parents evening...what a life! 

I see I have not missed much, anyway...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Nope just a load of muppets talking muppet stuff


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Hell, no. Windows 7. And I waited specially for people to count up to the 2000th post so I could nab it, aren't I sad!! Erm, the things I want to learn are the things like how I can erase things from photos without leaving a big white mark where it was, so for instance if I have a picture of a cricket, I want to make it look like there is no longer a cricket in the pic if that makes sense. And things like how I can crop something out of one pic and shove it onto another and make it look awesome, and not like it's just been cropped into the pic!!
> I hope your 1500 word assignment is actually code for 'writing instructions on how to use everything on photoshop for amanda'. If it's not, it's gonna need to be!!! : victory:


To cut things out of a picture you need to use the lasso tool.
This'll help you out there.

Also, if I were you, I'd go up into filters>artistic and just experiment with that. You can get some pretty cool lookin things.

Resizing is something simple by the way.
Ctrl + T will give you the option of resizing. Then if you hold Shift+alt (I think) things stay in proportion as you resize! So they don't look stupid.
Remember to hit enter once you've got it to the size you want.


----------



## LIZARD

LOL i was gonna say was it summat to do with the knighty thread!!! Best go get me a muppet then lol


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

best you should!! lol.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

LIZARD said:


> LOL i was gonna say was it summat to do with the knighty thread!!! Best go get me a muppet then lol


Yep but make sure no-one else has it first.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep but make sure no-one else has it first.


Yes. FATLAD.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes. FATLAD.


Oi Oi flan calm. Take a breath we don't want another argument do we!!!


----------



## LIZARD

hope no one else has rowlf:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Despisement and scorn for those who change their avatar from this point on.
Muppets 4 lyf.


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> C'mon Jme2049.... your turn!!


i think ive done it??? sooo slow:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Despisement and scorn for those who change their avatar from this point on.
> Muppets 4 lyf.


lol i was 1 post to late. damn my bowels!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> To cut things out of a picture you need to use the lasso tool.
> This'll help you out there.
> 
> Also, if I were you, I'd go up into filters>artistic and just experiment with that. You can get some pretty cool lookin things.
> 
> Resizing is something simple by the way.
> Ctrl + T will give you the option of resizing. Then if you hold Shift+alt (I think) things stay in proportion as you resize! So they don't look stupid.
> Remember to hit enter once you've got it to the size you want.


Cool, cheers flan ma boy. If I get more stuck (which I can guarantee I will) I will bother you some more, I hope you're looking forward to it!! I should probably register it so I can use the help and support thing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> lol i was 1 post to late. damn my bowels!


Nah I mean those who shake themselves free of the muppet.
If you're changing TO a muppet that's fine.
Noice avatar haha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Cool, cheers flan ma boy. If I get more stuck (which I can guarantee I will) I will bother you some more, I hope you're looking forward to it!! I should probably register it so I can use the help and support thing.


Have you got msn? I can help you on there if you so wish. Might be easier.


----------



## jme2049

yey despisement and scorn free me. I love these 2. also when family guy use them aswell


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Have you got msn? I can help you on there if you so wish. Might be easier.


Yes, yes I do, I shall PM you with my marvellous email address. It's very me.


----------



## ilovetoads2

jme2049 said:


> yey despisement and scorn free me. I love these 2. also when family guy use them aswell


So what...are you a Siamese twin?...YOU CANT TAKE TWO! :gasp:


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> So what...are you a Siamese twin?...YOU CANT TAKE TWO! :gasp:


they come as a pair! come on seperating these would be like sepeating...... as you said siamese twins?


----------



## LIZARD

im gutted i missed the end of the knighty thread


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> im gutted i missed the end of the knighty thread


I would be. It was 'ectic.


----------



## ghastly152

LIZARD said:


> im gutted i missed the end of the knighty thread


Ashame it was a good thread, i let slip some information that caused a bit of an uproar, i had to withhold some of the info as it was a bit unsuitable for a public forum, there were a few people that were singled out for a bit of a lashing, it makes for quite enjoyable reading :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You're a weird prick.


----------



## ipreferaflan

ghastly152 said:


> Ashame it was a good thread, i let slip some information that caused a bit of an uproar, i had to withhold some of the info as it was a bit unsuitable for a public forum, there were a few people that were singled out for a bit of a lashing, it makes for quite enjoyable reading :lol2:


Here he is!


----------



## richie.b

ghastly152 said:


> Ashame it was a good thread, i let slip some information that caused a bit of an uproar, i had to withhold some of the info as it was a bit unsuitable for a public forum, there were a few people that were singled out for a bit of a lashing, it makes for quite enjoyable reading :lol2:


Johny boy where you been, so who was the mod then kid or are you telling them little lies again you naughty boy :whip:


----------



## Mbar

Here we go again :halo:


----------



## fatlad69

Is this avatar ok then flanman?:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

whos a wierd prick?


----------



## _jake_

I'm Hooooooooome!

No more news on the moderator issue.


----------



## LIZARD

IM SO CONFUSED.COM 

what the hell went on last night with the whole thing???

I am totally lost


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> whos a wierd prick?


Ghastly. I've tried being reasonable, but he just acts like a ten year old.


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> IM SO CONFUSED.COM
> 
> what the hell went on last night with the whole thing???
> 
> I am totally lost


 1) Normal arguing over stupid things
2) Ghastly posts that a moderator PM'd him making a accusation towards the amphibian section
3) We fought back
4) Thread locked
5) I PM'd moderators and nothing has been explained


----------



## LIZARD

OK yep i get it now!!!


----------



## LIZARD

so where is everyone 2nite? they aint been removed for having a say have they? I bloody hope not!!!


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> so where is everyone 2nite? they aint been removed for having a say have they? I bloody hope not!!!


NEVER FEAR! For Amanimal is still here.



I keep rhyming today!!!!


----------



## LIZARD

HAHAHA coolio:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> NEVER FEAR! For Amanimal is still here.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep rhyming today!!!!


 Unfortunatley:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fatlad69

_jake_ said:


> Unfortunatley:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

what music is everyone into then??? soz i have been on the banana beer as i didnt manage the sunday sesh yesterday :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You don't want to know what I listen to.


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> You don't want to know what I listen to.


Why is it ghastly?:lol2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

i listen to sounds of the rainforest on cd


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This is what I have on right now.

YouTube - D.O.A - Ya Mutha (Pt III)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> i listen to sounds of the rainforest on cd


Soothing whale noises here.


----------



## jaykickboxer

andaroo said:


> i listen to sounds of the rainforest on cd


 Gimp!!! Only messing but I watch David Attenborough to send me asleep, anyways I like kooks, killers artic monkeys old school garage, get cape wear cape fly, Jamie t and loads of others


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> This is what I have on right now.
> 
> YouTube - D.O.A - Ya Mutha (Pt III)


How the he'll do you sing along to that?:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like old garage....and house, old skool hardcore, gabba, hardcore techno, speedcore, hardhouse, bouncy techno, trance, grunge and classical.


----------



## fatlad69

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like old garage....and house, old skool hardcore, gabba, hardcore techno, speedcore, hardhouse, bouncy techno, trance, grunge and classical.


I like U2, areosmith, transvision vamp, guns & roses and Simon & garfunkle!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I also like RATM and I LOVE Pearl Jam.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

And some random Austrian Jazz.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Unfortunatley:Na_Na_Na_Na:


A bit delayed, but HOW DARE YOU!! :lol2:

I listen to Maximo Park, Muse, Paramore, The Enemy, The Wombats, Maroon 5, Razorlight, Panic! At the Disco, stuff like that. My love for Panic! has been renewed as I've been listening to their album in the car for the past few days, love singing along loudly with the windows down so the world can hear me!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like some Muse.


----------



## andaroo

jaykickboxer said:


> Gimp!!! Only messing but I watch David Attenborough to send me asleep, anyways I like kooks, killers artic monkeys old school garage, get cape wear cape fly, Jamie t and loads of others


omg i was actually joking. 

I have enough frog noise in my bedroom at night that i should record my own cd.


----------



## fatlad69

I like razorlight and love The Who and Adam and the Ants.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fatlad69 said:


> I like razorlight and love The Who and Adam and the Ants.


LOL guess who...


----------



## LIZARD

O M GOD i LOVE ADAM ANT big style:flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

i like anything from classical Holst n the planets to the bloodhound gang and anything inbetween


----------



## ipreferaflan

HAHA. Morgan you look great as Adam Ant. That song you posted is awesome too.
I love screamscreamrarghrargh music and hardcore. Like LOVE it.
YouTube - brokeNCYDE "Freaxxx"
I'm the only person I know who likes that ^

I also LOVE Cat Stevens and Elton John.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I like maximo park books for boxes or whatever it's called Is awesome anyways my fav song is futurheads hounds of love what a tune!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Classical is good too. I had to study the russian composer Shostakovich a little while back and his music was amazing.
Dubstep I don't get.


----------



## LIZARD

BLIMEY i feel bilious!!! smoked n drasnk too much and aint had anything to chomp on today lol


----------



## jaykickboxer

My mate benga was one of the founders of dubstep, I don't like it either tho


----------



## jme2049

i like dub! 
YouTube - Dub FX 10/10/2008 'Love Someone'
i really like this guy at the moment he's an aussie street performer. I need to see him have a lil rave in the street!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Has Pipkin been banned??? Her pic has gone and so have her stars under her username????


 
Hi all! Nope I'm still here. I went into my user cp to update my email address and SOMEHOW managed to remove my avatar at the same time! It probably didn't show my stars and status because by the time I logged off I hadn't got the verification email through!

I couldn't reload my avatar because I'm on the stupid work computer which won't let me do squat :bash: Hopefully, i can get out of the office to use another pc later, that will let me upload my pic again!!

All in all, that definitely makes me the original MUPPET!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> I like maximo park books for boxes or whatever it's called Is awesome anyways my fav song is futurheads hounds of love what a tune!


Jay, you are soooooo right!! I see you in a totally different light now! The Futureheads are brilliant, my favourite song was Decent Days and Nights, closely followed by Carnival Kids. I didn't really get into the second album, but I only listened to it once or twice so I might have to give it another chance!

Pipkin, I'm glad you're still here! :2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish

Tool, NIN, Rob/White Zombie, Ministry


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't get dubstep either and I HATE breaks. They're like dance genres that didn't need to be filled.


----------



## LIZARD

LOL omg im in the POTM comp hehe, and ONE whole person has voited for me im so chuffed 

I love the other enteries i know im not gonna get anywhere but im still chuffed i made it in the finals YEAH lol


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> LOL omg im in the POTM comp hehe, and ONE whole person has voited for me im so chuffed
> 
> I love the other enteries i know im not gonna get anywhere but im still chuffed i made it in the finals YEAH lol


I thought it said 4 people have voted for you? I voted for you!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> LOL omg im in the POTM comp hehe, and ONE whole person has voited for me im so chuffed
> 
> I love the other enteries i know im not gonna get anywhere but im still chuffed i made it in the finals YEAH lol


I didn't even bother this month, don't really have anything to get a spring shot with!


----------



## manda88

I've been taking pictures of Archie with eastery things, so I hope next months topic is Easter!!! I'll be pissed if it's not.


----------



## LIZARD

thanks 

yea the next topic has deffo gotta be easter surely?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sorted. Frog in a chcolate egg.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sorted. Frog in a chcolate egg.


I thought of doing that, but a) it'd ruin the chocolate and b) I didn't want a frog covered in chocolate. Plus Diglett would probably wee on it.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

or you could make some tiny rabbit ears and pop them on the frog! (ok slightly too ambitious)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I thought of doing that, but a) it'd ruin the chocolate and b) I didn't want a frog covered in chocolate. Plus Diglett would probably wee on it.


Good point.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good point.


What about cropping a frog into a pic of a chocolate egg? Is that allowed?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What about cropping a frog into a pic of a chocolate egg? Is that allowed?


Yeah but you have to declare it's edited.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but you have to declare it's edited.


Pish posh.


----------



## Pipkin28

Yay, finally got my avatar back!!!

Note to self... don't ever delete it by mistake again! 

What a muppet! :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

What a muppet! :lol2:[/QUOTE]
You mean The Muppet!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

fatlad69 said:


> What a muppet! :lol2:


You mean The Muppet!:lol2:[/QUOTE]

I am the queen of all muppetiness!! :no1:


----------



## jaykickboxer

how do u make the muppet your avater?


----------



## manda88

Save a pic off google and then go to quick links, edit profile, and then down the left hand side it'll say edit avatar, upload the pic and bobs yer uncle!


----------



## _jake_

Or find a pic online, copy the HTTP address, and then paste into the box above 'from file'


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm so excited guys!


----------



## _jake_

I bet you are . I'm getting a axolotl soon and can't wait. Really want FBT next tell me how rearing goes!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I will do! I'll film all the good stages!
You can have some of mine when they get to adult stage if I manage to keep them alive!


----------



## _jake_

Cool thankss


----------



## LIZARD

has everyone had a nice day then?

I did have a nice day until i choked on a Mccoy crisp at work :lol2:now i have a very sore throat again  i got 2 lil tarantulas today though :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I've been in an 'I'm going to get angry at everything' mood today, it's great! Now I'm waiting for people to bid on my old car on ebay, it's only got an hour left and it's only had 3 bids!!


----------



## LIZARD

o bugger the bay gets on me top B43locks at times:devil:

good luck with the auction :2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

Should be happy - all my stuff to do my knob-tail viv arrived today....just not getting the 'vibes'...arrrrgggggggg...really need inspiration......oh well nvm....might as well start and see how it goes....:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

cool i should be getting my Knob soon :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: AND THE GECKO ASWELL!!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> cool i should be getting my Knob soon :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: AND THE GECKO ASWELL!!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> cool i should be getting my Knob soon :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: AND THE GECKO ASWELL!!!!!!!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


So how you gonna do you viv for your knobs.......:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Very difficultly I expect :lol: .


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

TBH mummy bear i dont know!!!! My underwoodisaurus are in basic set up but female is dude to drop anyday

will prob use sandy subs a few arid plants and stone hides although they will probs make their own tunnels

Oh dont ya just love KNOBS:flrt::flrt:CANT WAIT to have mine bet u cant wait for yours either mummy bear :gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> TBH mummy bear i dont know!!!! My underwoodisaurus are in basic set up but female is dude to drop anyday
> 
> will prob use sandy subs a few arid plants and stone hides although they will probs make their own tunnels
> 
> Oh dont ya just love KNOBS:flrt::flrt:CANT WAIT to have mine bet u cant wait for yours either mummy bear :gasp:


I got both my knobs already...went to pick em up last week - shop gave me couple of rubs to keep them in till they were sexually mature as apparently these will fight until then. 
And yes gotta luv those knobs.......:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

what knobs did u get hun???:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> what knobs did u get hun???:lol2:


Nephurus wheeleri cinctus ...cute lil orange with black/brown bands....
but I like all of them....:flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

I luff them :flrt::flrt::flrt: they are stunning indeed

hope by next yr i get some more KNOBS


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> I luff them :flrt::flrt::flrt: they are stunning indeed
> 
> hope by next yr i get some more KNOBS


Yes I hope there will be more UK breeders so are more readily available!!


----------



## kroot

Felt crap all day:bash:

However 3 highlights. Started work on the new display coral reef, boss is off sick and got 2 tads from Mummybear, so not such a bad day afterall.


----------



## manda88

My old crappy car just sold for £450, yay!!!


----------



## _jake_

What 'Phibs you getting then?  .


----------



## LIZARD

I hope so too bear :2thumb:

cool mand cool


----------



## LIZARD

who me jake or someone else????


----------



## _jake_

Was aimed at Manda, but what are you looking to get? Once I start my job im going to hopfully get some darts


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Felt crap all day:bash:
> 
> However 3 highlights. Started work on the new display coral reef, boss is off sick and got 2 tads from Mummybear, so not such a bad day afterall.


OoooOo who is the boss now that Dave left.....kinda get confused lol


----------



## LIZARD

cinnamon treefrogs i have put a deposit on a pair 

Yea mand what u getting NOW singing "you're in the money, you're in the money" LOL


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> cinnamon treefrogs i have put a deposit on a pair
> 
> Yea mand what u getting NOW singing "you're in the money, you're in the money" LOL


OoooOoooOoo cinnamon treefrogs are beautiful.....saw them up close so sweeeeeettttt......but decided too many nocturnals ruins sleep lol...but if I had a detatched house like yours...yeah I'd get lots and lots lol :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Was aimed at Manda, but what are you looking to get? Once I start my job im going to hopfully get some darts


Haha don't tempt me!! I wish I could spend all of it on some lovely little froggies and lizards and stuff, but I've taken up pretty much all the space in my flat now with terrariums!! I'll save it and spend it on them when I have a house instead :2thumb: The guy has already picked it up, he was huge, bald and covered in tattoos!!

EDIT: oops thought I was on my account, apparently I'm Matt now!! haha not really, it's manda


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Haha don't tempt me!! I wish I could spend all of it on some lovely little froggies and lizards and stuff, but I've taken up pretty much all the space in my flat now with terrariums!! I'll save it and spend it on them when I have a house instead :2thumb: The guy has already picked it up, *he was huge, bald and covered in tattoos!!*
> 
> EDIT: oops thought I was on my account, apparently I'm Matt now!! haha not really, it's manda


 It isn't Grant Mitchell is it!:gasp:


----------



## LIZARD

cool I have never seem them up close bear

I heard my reed calling last night but drifter off to sleep no probs:2thumb:

yea nocturnals seem to be the best for the OH mind u the bloody sheep are well loud raound here especially the lambs and the silly tawny owls mucking about in the garden at nights silly fools


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Im a bit worried the fumes from the sealant i used are quite strong and just worried about the frogs i have in the house. I have made a thread please ease my mind.


----------



## LIZARD

OK i will go look but im sure there is a lot more peeps qualified on this subj more than I


----------



## LIZARD

well guys n gals my large viv may hae to go on hold for phibs as i have just been offered a breeding pair of ATB'S and if i could ever own one spp. of snake in the world this would be it!!!

so they may have to nick this viv for a bit


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm terrified of snakes but ATBs are so gorgeous.


----------



## LIZARD

i currently have 2 called "KAA" N "ZAPPA" u wanna see sum pics?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah go for it


----------



## LIZARD

here is "zappa" old pics need to get some more




























and "kaa"


























i need to get sum better pics


----------



## jme2049

yey pics! i would love a snake but i dont like the idea of feeding it mice. well not so much the feeding part i dont really want to store mice in a freezer.
Are there any ways around this? any cricket eating snakes?


----------



## LIZARD

yea most commonly green snakes but need dont live all that long or grow all that big, but need a large enclosure as they are diurnal and very active

Im afriad i have just come to think of frozen rodents as "meat" over the years


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> yea most commonly green snakes but need dont live all that long or grow all that big, but need a large enclosure as they are diurnal and very active
> 
> Im afriad i have just come to think of frozen rodents as "meat" over the years


I guess i could see it like that for the snakes sake. Dont know what species i would want theres so many beauties out there. 
Like your 'Zappa'. What does ATB stand for? im a complete novice with snakes


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

my friend keeps snakes, royals mainly and they are stunning creatures, fascinating to watch! my youngest wants one desperatley! (she's only 5) but meany mummy says nooooo! I don't have the room for them, i'm keeping to phibs  (and my dogs and my rabbits)


----------



## LIZARD

AMAZON TREE BOA dude

its easy to get around the mice thing, when u see any snake in its awsome beauty and see that mice = growth and more beauty as the snake matures


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> its easy to get around the mice thing, when u see any snake in its awsome beauty and see that mice = growth and more beauty as the snake matures


What a truly great way of looking at it.


----------



## LIZARD

yea i have more of a prob with feeding live insects to thing tbh!!!


----------



## jme2049

wow now that is shocking. i really dont mind feeding anything to an animal(in a good way) mice not a problem even lil chicks.

i think its just more a thing of rummaging round the freezer when drunk and probly eating a mouse. believe it or not that would be likely to happen


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Spam. Someone please buy my fire sal with set up. I'm desperate for the space.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Spam. Someone please buy my fire sal with set up. I'm desperate for the space.


i would dude but im getting over run with the lil guys aswell.


----------



## ilovetoads2

OMG I am so upset I could just cry. I really dont believe it. There are some people that you just cant read. You think they are nice and helpful then they stab you in hte back....Why? Why? Would Legs steal Miss Piggy? Why? :eek4:


----------



## LIZARD

Im sure legs didnt mean it :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

NO. That is what she _wants_ you to think. I am hurt. Hurt Hurt Hurt! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I thought that was something serious then!


----------



## LIZARD

O DEAR!

I am enjoying my lager sess 2nite, lol quite buzzing from it lol i didnt have any stout so went for the lager WOOO WOOO:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

morgan freeman said:


> i thought that was something serious then!


thought? thought? it is serious! Men. You will never understand. If a woman wear the same dress as you it is not okay...it is never okay!


----------



## manda88

Don't you love your fire sal anymore Morgan? I'd never be able to get rid of any of my frogs, I love them all far too much, I'd feel awful! It was bad enough seeing someone drive my beloved car away, let alone a pet!
I want a salamader, they're cute. Can you hold them?


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> OMG I am so upset I could just cry. I really dont believe it. There are some people that you just cant read. You think they are nice and helpful then they stab you in hte back....Why? Why? Would Legs steal Miss Piggy? Why? :eek4:


 
:lol2: I'm not miss Piggy - I'm Annie Sue!!! she appeared on several muppet shows, mainly in series 3.....coz I would NEVA!!!! do that to you  maybe other ppls...:whistling2:not to you lol.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Don't you love your fire sal anymore Morgan? I'd never be able to get rid of any of my frogs, I love them all far too much, I'd feel awful! It was bad enough seeing someone drive my beloved car away, let alone a pet!
> I want a salamader, they're cute. Can you hold them?


I would say no to holding ive read that they secrete a toxin when threatened but ive never seen it. As for cuteness tiger salamanders all the way they got such dopey smiling faces:flrt:

Nos Da phibers bed time for me!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I would say no to holding ive read that they secrete a toxin when threatened but ive never seen it. As for cuteness tiger salamanders all the way they got such dopey smiling faces:flrt:
> 
> Nos Da phibers bed time for me!


Pooey. I know it sounds stupid but I like to be able to hold my pets cos it's my way of hugging them, my white's love me haha. They're the only ones I tend to hold though, but don't worry I don't hold them too often!! the mossys hate me and so does Diglett so I leave them be.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Don't you love your fire sal anymore Morgan? I'd never be able to get rid of any of my frogs, I love them all far too much, I'd feel awful! It was bad enough seeing someone drive my beloved car away, let alone a pet!
> I want a salamader, they're cute. Can you hold them?


I can't keep them as I'm now living back with the mother


----------



## _jake_

I'm stuck  . Use a 10gal for FBT / FBN or use as a growout tank for some axolotls, which is cooler guys?


----------



## richie.b

Quiet on here tonight :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

And no one is replying to my question  :lol: .


----------



## LIZARD

i am superbly DRUNK AND very intoxicated :2thumb: i have the munchies too:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

Thats easy fire bellied toads even a muppet like me knows that:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> i am superbly DRUNK AND very intoxicated :2thumb: i have the munchies too:2thumb:


While I'm here covered in poly balls getting ready for home for knobs...:whip:


----------



## richie.b

LIZARD said:


> i am superbly DRUNK AND very intoxicated :2thumb: i have the munchies too:2thumb:


yet you can still spell intoxicated :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

that made me laff lots haha


----------



## _jake_

You also have good spelling for being highly intoxiacted!


----------



## LIZARD

LOL 

IM yawning listening to Mauro piccotto adiemus 

One more drink n a smoke then lol:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

its only coz its a common word for me :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Lol. I got school tommorow  Better watch the end of Shameless then Sleep!


----------



## LIZARD

wheres the dog food then??? LOL i sell iot fora living snd i cant find it here? anyone know where i have put it??? feck me im lost?


----------



## _jake_

richie.b said:


> Thats easy fire bellied toads even a muppet like me knows that:lol2:


Know one has them for sale: victory:


----------



## LIZARD

so where have i put the food for the dogs then????


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> yey pics! i would love a snake but i dont like the idea of feeding it mice. well not so much the feeding part i dont really want to store mice in a freezer.
> Are there any ways around this? any cricket eating snakes?


This is me.

Don't mind feeding whatsoever. It's keeping the frozen mice.


----------



## jme2049

Just ordered a load of Haribo terrific turtles of t'internet!:2thumb:

Do you guys have a favourite treat???


----------



## manda88

Kinder Bueno of Ferrero Rochez, LOVE them. Oh and Creme Eggs. I'm a Crunchy Nut addict as well, I fill the bowl up so high that it's pretty much twice the height of the bowl itself.


----------



## jme2049

has rfuk been updated facebook stylee or am i tripping balls?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Kinder Bueno of Ferrero Rochez, LOVE them. Oh and Creme Eggs. I'm a Crunchy Nut addict as well, I fill the bowl up so high that it's pretty much twice the height of the bowl itself.


i love crunchy nut cornflakes too!
cant stand cream eggs my mother always brings me one home over easter an i tell her every year thanks but no thanks!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> has rfuk been updated facebook stylee or am i tripping balls?


Trippn Balls mate.


----------



## jme2049

lol its just i was directed to the home page instead of the forum. saw a pic of your frog. Very nice.


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> Just ordered a load of Haribo terrific turtles of t'internet!:2thumb:
> 
> Do you guys have a favourite treat???


 
I love the jelly watermelon slices! Was quite addicted a while back!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

_jake_ said:


> Know one has them for sale: victory:


Shame you are not near me you could have had my two...


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Know one has them for sale: victory:


 
I have some you can have for freeeeeee! However, it's getting them to you that's the issue. Whereabouts in Gloucestershire are you? My sister lives in Stroud and she may be able to get them to you whenever she's down next.
They are CB08's and have creamy bellies rather than red. Flanman had two of them from me and it's the male I gave him that's just done the business!!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> i love crunchy nut cornflakes too!
> cant stand cream eggs my mother always brings me one home over easter an i tell her every year thanks but no thanks!


Oh my god creme eggs are the best things ever, but I've just remembered cheesecake, my sister has made me a white chocolate cheesecake as a moving in present and I can't wait to eat the entire thing haha, she makes damn good cheesecake!!!
And yes RFUK has has a makeover by the looks of things, it was showing POTM winners when I first logged on!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Lime cordial is the most delicious substance ever.


----------



## Pipkin28

So, what plans does everyone have for the Easter break??

I've got two weeks off work - yippee!!! Hopefully the weather won't be too pants and I can get out and about and de-stress!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am going to watch my hubby paint a fence and oversee the spring cleaning.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> So, what plans does everyone have for the Easter break??
> 
> I've got two weeks off work - yippee!!! Hopefully the weather won't be too pants and I can get out and about and de-stress!!


A big fat load of :censor: all!!! Actually I'm going to my mummy's house for lunch and then my daddy's house in the afternoon on Sunday to show off my new car, and then I'll probably make a trip to Superdry to buy myself a treat, and then maybe buy myself a macro lens for my camera just for the sake of it.
Please note that I would spend the money on frogs if I had the space!!!


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am going to watch my hubby paint a fence and oversee the spring cleaning.


Chippendale stylee??? OOoOOoOOOOo now thats easter fun lol........
Wonder if I can get my hubs to do the same.......:whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

ha ha not quite though he is very sexy! :flrt:

He also needs to paint the shed, tile my bathroom, and sort out the loft...just as well he took some time off. I am better at delegating than actually working. :whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> ha ha not quite though he is very sexy! :flrt:
> 
> He also needs to paint the shed, tile my bathroom, and sort out the loft...just as well he took some time off. I am better at delegating than actually working. :whistling2:


Couldn't even think to allow my hubs to do all that....The mess would annoy me way too much!!! You must have trained your hubs well :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> Couldn't even think to allow my hubs to do all that....The mess would annoy me way too much!!! You must have trained your hubs well :lol2:


I tell everyone, he really is the best man in the world. Does loads around the house without moaning, and after 10 years together his reply to my every request is ''yes, dear.'' Love him! :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Meeting the OH's daughter :/


----------



## ilovetoads2

Good luck with that. :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh crikey.
How old is she?

ALL MY FRIENDS WILL BE BACK FROM UNIVERSITY YAY!
Both of them!

hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

5.

And the daughter is.....


----------



## ilovetoads2

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Apparently she likes everyone, so I'm sure it will be fine.....EEEK.


----------



## jme2049

Saturday im having a day on the beer and going to watch cardiff vs swansea then church on sunday and then on monday going to nottingham to watch cardiff away against nottingham forest.
GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Saturday im having a day on the beer and going to watch cardiff vs swansea then church on sunday and then on monday going to nottingham to watch cardiff away against nottingham forest.
> GOOD TIMES!!!


Dear God: I'm sorry for getting smashed yesterday, we still cool right bro?


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dear God: I'm sorry for getting smashed yesterday, we still cool right bro?


lol yeah something along those lines.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm assuming it's a Christian church obvs.


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> Meeting the OH's daughter :/


Good Luck :2thumb:
5 is a great age !!!!!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

really?? do you want my 5yr old (this weekend) then? she's a royal pain in the bum! lol, good job I love her!

Morgan, take chocolate and you'll be loved forever! it's the answer to all kids happiness


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm assuming it's a Christian church obvs.


yeah im a roman catholic. im not really going to church btw. i think i'd probably burst into flames upon entering!:devil::lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

jennlovesfrogs said:


> really?? do you want my 5yr old (this weekend) then? she's a royal pain in the bum! lol, good job I love her!
> 
> Morgan, take chocolate and you'll be loved forever! it's the answer to all kids happiness


OoOoOoOO yes a BIG FAT EASTER EGG = bucket load of brownie points :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> yeah im a roman catholic. im not really going to church btw. i think i'd probably burst into flames upon entering!:devil::lol2:


Liar!!!!!!!!

Ohhh yes, what easter egg to get her!??


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Liar!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh yes, what easter egg to get her!??


Smarties. It never fails.


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> Liar!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ohhh yes, what easter egg to get her!??


The new Maltesers one aka Malteaster Egg - It also has 3" chocolate bunnies filled with the yummy honeycomb.....large chocolate bunnies and chocolate eggs at half price in either tescos or sainsburys...what more could you ask for lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Would it be funny if I smashed it on her head? No? Ok.


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> Would it be funny if I smashed it on her head? No? Ok.



Psshhh the point isn't making her all brownie....its getting brownie points..:lol2:


----------



## kroot

Spending most of the day being ill

At least I get to admire my new tiles in the bathroom.

Rest of the time spent painting 6mm Burmes/Khmer elephants and fussing over frogs and tads:flrt:


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Spending most of the day being ill
> 
> At least I get to admire my new tiles in the bathroom.
> 
> Rest of the time spent painting 6mm Burmes/Khmer elephants and fussing over frogs and tads:flrt:


Fussing over frogs and tads.....:flrt::flrt::flrt:
hey adrian.....can I add cyclopeze to my tiny imitator or vent tad food mix as I cannot find frozen san fras baby brine anywhere at the mo???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Good luck Morg.
I wish you could get an Easter-egg sized Cadbury's creme egg.
Like not a hollow one. They suck.

My false-bottom viv is coming along swell. I just need the coco panels to arrive! Grrr.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

Morg, seeing as she's 5 don't think you can go too wrong! smarties are a big fav with my little girl. but then she's easily pleased. my older two like chocolate, but now they are older they want big eggs, not silly little ones that I used to be able to get away with lol.


----------



## Pipkin28

Yeah, good luck with meeting the ankle biter. Mind you, these days 5 yr olds would probably much prefer an iPod or something equally expensive!!:lol2:


Failing that, I bet anything with Hannah Montana (I hear she's popular with the young folk!!lol) on it would surely go down well!

Well, I'm off on leave now for 2 weeks, I doubt I'll be on here much, so, have fun...... and don't start too many fights while I'm gone!! Play nicely with each other and remember..... Muppets RULE!!:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

AFTERNOON my fellow muppets how are we all???


----------



## ilovetoads2

I just woke up. 2 hours sleep in my bed on a Wednesday afternoon. Great!


----------



## kroot

Cyclopese?
That's the red powder version I presume.

Yeh small amounts should be fine. Used on allsorts of fish after the egg sacks gone. Think I've run out of mine.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Yeah, good luck with meeting the ankle biter. Mind you, these days 5 yr olds would probably much prefer an iPod or something equally expensive!!:lol2:
> 
> 
> Failing that, I bet anything with Hannah Montana (I hear she's popular with the young folk!!lol) on it would surely go down well!
> 
> Well, I'm off on leave now for 2 weeks, I doubt I'll be on here much, so, have fun...... and don't start too many fights while I'm gone!! Play nicely with each other and remember..... Muppets RULE!!:2thumb:


Tarah pipkinla. Have a good two weeks.
Muppets4lyf.

I want my coco panels NOW. Growing some pothos and ficus pumila cuttings so I'll have some noice plants to use when my viv's ready!


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Cyclopese?
> That's the red powder version I presume.
> 
> Yeh small amounts should be fine. Used on allsorts of fish after the egg sacks gone. Think I've run out of mine.


You want some ?? my sis picked up a KG can for me!!!!! I'll drop some off for ya this weekend if ya need some 
Ohhh maybe I should have given some to jay...he just picked up some tads a moment ago lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Did u tile ur bathroom u should have asked me? Legs thanks by the way ur tanks look awesome and the house by the way. Also what's tge Latin name of them reeds I needs to get myself some?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woooh my sweet grass is 2 inches already!


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Did u tile ur bathroom u should have asked me? Legs thanks by the way ur tanks look awesome and the house by the way. Also what's tge Latin name of them reeds I needs to get myself some?


Will have to check with Marc lol...let you know when I find out


----------



## jaykickboxer

dont worry too much im gonna go wholesalers and have a look and see what theyve got this week at some point.


----------



## _jake_

ilovetoads2 said:


> Shame you are not near me you could have had my two...


 Thanks anyway:no1:


Pipkin28 said:


> I have some you can have for freeeeeee! However, it's getting them to you that's the issue. Whereabouts in Gloucestershire are you? My sister lives in Stroud and she may be able to get them to you whenever she's down next.
> They are CB08's and have creamy bellies rather than red. Flanman had two of them from me and it's the male I gave him that's just done the business!!


I live in South Gloucestershire, which is actually north Bristol, probably 30-45mins away. It's ok though I'll probably just order something from DartFrog:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am Tired. Bored. Hungry. And Annoyed.

Trust you lot not to be keeping me sane. Tut! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

No one here today, not much seems to be going on at the minute on here although bearnandos give me sum dart frog tads today there quality


----------



## ipreferaflan

WHY do people call bearnandos mummy bear? haha


----------



## kroot

Didn't know you did tiles Jay.
Mind you it was theraputic to do them.

Hope the tads do well.


----------



## Bearnandos

OMG that was complete boredom......covering poly with tile adhesive and sand.........oh well - hope my knobs tails appreciate the effort....argggg gotta go varnish the background tomorrow.
Oh how I miss doing phib vivs - so much green!!!! :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Tiles theraputic i wish I thought if it that way work would be much more fun, I don't no why they mummy bear thing come from either she's not even old.


----------



## manda88

I think it was Lizard that came up with it about a week or so ago, but I may be wrong! Where has the name Legs come from?


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Tiles theraputic i wish I thought if it that way work would be much more fun, I don't no why they mummy bear thing come from either she's not even old.


:lol2: well not too old - just kinda around 40.......:whistling2: 
My other avatar pic was done about 2 years ago coz my hubs wanted to see if I could look older with a bit of make up....supermarkets and corner shops kept asking me for ID for cooking wine.....argggggg........think its my kids and pets that keep me looking young lol.


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> I think it was Lizard that came up with it about a week or so ago, but I may be wrong! Where has the name Legs come from?


Legs is my real life nick name -came from cross country running at secondary school lol.......short for Leginia.....pronounced like Virginia but with 'L'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a bottle of Disaronno for tomorrow night ready
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## manda88

Bearnandos said:


> Legs is my real life nick name -came from cross country running at secondary school lol.......short for Leginia.....pronounced like Virginia but with 'L'.


Ahh ok! Yay I'm glad I understand now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG. I want pictures in my sig like you.


----------



## _jake_

Morning.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have a bottle of Disaronno for tomorrow night ready
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


mmmmmmm!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG. I want pictures in my sig like you.


Who????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Who????


You!

I'm going to make a bannery thing upon my return home! YES I AM!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> You!
> 
> I'm going to make a bannery thing upon my return home! YES I AM!


Copying EHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Copying EHHHHH!!!!


Naturally.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just applied for a 6 month temporary job as a library assistant.
So....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Just applied for a 6 month temporary job as a library assistant.
> So....


I'd like that job.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Should be pretty cool. Only 25 hours per week!
Bargain.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

me too, sounds idillic! peaceful. But I do suffer with an awful dust allergy lol.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hmmm. I am bored. Think I might make a bannery type thing...:whistling2:





Oh, wait...I cant cause my pics are crap. :devil:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You!
> 
> I'm going to make a bannery thing upon my return home! YES I AM!


Have you only just noticed it?! It's been like that for about a week now, all I did was paste some pics into Paint and then make them all small and put them in a row, bish bash bosh!


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hmmm. I am bored. Think I might make a bannery type thing...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait...I cant cause my pics are crap. :devil:


I'm sure you can come up with something! I bet your pics aren't crap at all! Banners for everyone!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Have you only just noticed it?! It's been like that for about a week now, all I did was paste some pics into Paint and then make them all small and put them in a row, bish bash bosh!


My attention/concentration is all a messed up n stuffz.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Look you Muppet....if I say they are rubbish they are rubbish right! Just because everyone else has a half decent camera and photogenic frogs! Huff :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bearnandos

Arrrgggggg!!!! getting rdy for Sat complete spring cleaning...:devil:
Father in law popping over now to help me out...not sure how much a 75yr old gonna help lol.
So cheered myself up by reserving 3 ruby eyed tree frogs - as I off loaded most of my reedfrogs a couple of weeks ago to my nephew.
So anyone know how loud these guys are?? they look soOOoOoOo sweet


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You reserved 3 ruby eyes? ahhh man


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> You reserved 3 ruby eyes? ahhh man


Why??? the ahhh man !!!! do tell lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bearnandos said:


> Arrrgggggg!!!! getting rdy for Sat complete spring cleaning...:devil:
> Father in law popping over now to help me out...not sure how much a 75yr old gonna help lol.
> So cheered myself up by reserving 3 ruby eyed tree frogs - as I off loaded most of my reedfrogs a couple of weeks ago to my nephew.
> So anyone know how loud these guys are?? they look soOOoOoOo sweet


I wish i could afford and have the space to have as many frogs as you.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Red eyed tree frogs are not that loud, but can be heard...if they have a similar call...:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> Why??? the ahhh man !!!! do tell lol


I've wanted other leptopelis for ages.....but now I have no space.....as I'm getting the Boothis

I might make a simple RUB conversion. Heat mat on the back, I have enough decor....eeek


----------



## Bearnandos

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I wish i could afford and have the space to have as many frogs as you.


The way my hubs sees it - it cost alot less then my marines and stops me from moaning at his online gaming :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've wanted other leptopelis for ages.....but now I have no space.....as I'm getting the Boothis
> 
> I might make a simple RUB conversion. Heat mat on the back, I have enough decor....eeek


It was your pics of your peacocks that encouraged me to get these ruby eyes 
That was some stunning pics you had


----------



## jaykickboxer

More frogs wen the terribles coming I gotta rack today but it's a pain in the arse it will do for now but im gonna have to build one I bought it so I could get more tanks but it's full already coz of limitations on the height:bash:


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> More frogs wen the terribles coming I gotta rack today but it's a pain in the arse it will do for now but im gonna have to build one I bought it so I could get more tanks but it's full already coz of limitations on the height:bash:


Sounds like ya Lotus :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I no I got a thing about having short things my cars about 3 ft my birds about 5 foot and nurse was saying that height ways out of 100 babys 91 babys would be taller then my baby and I won't even go in to how massively tall I am!


----------



## LIZARD

Hi all how r u today? hope u are all fine n dandy :2thumb:

I feel horrid today  not ill i dont think just cream crackered!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

im good,tired too mini jay is a demon shes nocturnal.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

not too bad today thanks, sun has been shining all day even though we were forcast rain, so I took the opportunity to go and buy some FBT's


----------



## manda88

I'm in a good mood today, just for the sake of it! I need to find something to do tomorrow though cos Matt is working all day and I have nobody to play with  So I might venture into Guildford and buy myself a macro lens for my camera as a treat and then be a good girl and pay off the credit card!


----------



## Bearnandos

Trying to decide whether to go crestie egg hunting...sure female has laid..but viv akward to search around.....or go neon day gecko hunting as one escaped the other day even tho I taped all gaps over 1mm....:whip:
Or re-do lid of pygmy hedgie viv as the one my hub made the other day looks a bit naff.........or matt varnish the rock construction I made last night for other gecko.........
arggggg think imma gonna take a nap first before deciding.......prolly leave all of the above until after easter.....
Why can't all my pets be as simple as my phibs.......:flrt:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

i'm in love with fire bellied toads! i've been wanting some for such a long time, now i've got them I can't stop watching them, they are hilarious! i've seen them both eating crickets, having a little strop over a leaf and having a good splash about


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I think u should scape another frog tank to get ur motavation bk il drop my little 30x40x40 of to u if u like.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Expanding foam = horrible.


----------



## LIZARD

coool sounds like everyones had a good day then 

Im just shattered today, will prob have a bath n go to bed i reckon! The hubby had a night of work so im rather tired :blush::blush::blush::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: if ya get me :lol2:

I got a new "pet" today "Brenda" the flat rock scorpion :lol2:

well if i dont catch ya all later i will 2moz BE GOOD MUPPETS now


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I think u should scape another frog tank to get ur motavation bk il drop my little 30x40x40 of to u if u like.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: actually after I complete my knob-tail viv...I really dont mind as I find scraping algae very calming lol...so yeah you can bring it over next week if you want a OCD viv lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Hell yea il bring it round atleast I can then copy that in all my other tanks and tgere all look quality u should get a decent camera so everyone can actually see how nice ur tanks are! u need to give me a shopping list so I can get all the stuff prepared for u, u find it therapudic I reckon ur chair must be much more relaxing couldn't help but notice it I gotta get myself one it's awesome and right in front of the marine tank I reckon if u wacked on sum tranquil music u could easy fall asleep a never wake up,


----------



## _jake_

I so want loads of froggies . Why cant my job start tommorow so I can buy them


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Hell yea il bring it round atleast I can then copy that in all my other tanks and tgere all look quality u should get a decent camera so everyone can actually see how nice ur tanks are! u need to give me a shopping list so I can get all the stuff prepared for u, u find it therapudic I reckon ur chair must be much more relaxing couldn't help but notice it I gotta get myself one it's awesome and right in front of the marine tank I reckon if u wacked on sum tranquil music u could easy fall asleep a never wake up,


My mum-in-law lives in the massage chair at the mo lol....did think about getting hubs a HD cam for his b-day in Jan...but opted for my terriblis mints :lol2:
Need to see your viv first before I know what you need - would be good for the R. imitator tads - so maybe a couple of tesco small broms?? I have two that have been sitting in my room for ages now so can do a basic swap


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> I so want loads of froggies . Why cant my job start tommorow so I can buy them


Took me 14+ years to persuade my hubby to allow me to keep frogs as he has a insect phobia......but it is worth the wait


----------



## jaykickboxer

It's exactly the same as the one u got off rod, but no slopping floor it's 30cm depth 30cm across 40cm high I would post a pic but it's a state at the minute I have a fireball broom, and two tesco style brooms from homebase, also xamim panels, and i've got quiet a few pieces of cork bark Il cut to size before is it hard to do a waterfall I was thinking il go a powerhead, bonsai mesh and bonsai moss if they still have it


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I just ignore my husband and buy them anyway  he's actually grown quite attached to them now though


----------



## jaykickboxer

I've also got loads of hydroclea in there. Jake what is ur new job?


----------



## Bearnandos

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I just ignore my husband and buy them anyway  he's actually grown quite attached to them now though


Thats what I should have done lol...but given the time lapse...gotta get lots of plant experience etc...which has helped lots.

Hey Jay - if you want me to add a water fall feature....get a compact eheim pump from ebay...about £9-10...don't think a powerhead would fit as it is a bit cramped in the tiny ents lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ok will do thanks


----------



## _jake_

Bearnandos said:


> Took me 14+ years to persuade my hubby to allow me to keep frogs as he has a insect phobia......but it is worth the wait


I know!, I just cant wait :lol: . Before I can do anything though I got to buy a shelving unit to put them on:lol2:



jennlovesfrogs said:


> I just ignore my husband and buy them anyway  he's actually grown quite attached to them now though


My mum said she'll think about darts, I haven't told her about the Fire Salamander, WTF, FBT and Horned Frog i'm looking at:whistling2:



jaykickboxer said:


> I've also got loads of hydroclea in there. Jake what is ur new job?


 I went to a local aquatic centre and getting a weekend job there, i'm 15 so its going to take a while untill all the insurance crap gets sorted out before I can start:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I went to a local aquatic centre and getting a weekend job there, i'm 15 so its going to take a while untill all the insurance crap gets sorted out before I can start:lol2:[/QUOTE]
Hopefully u can get acces to tge trade lists and get all the frogs ur after cheap I bought a shelving unit today it's only frommmachond mart only cost 56 quid I think it's what most people use it would be ideal if u had exos as I got a empty shelf coz my ent vivs won't fit on coz tgere too tall.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blimey. I didn't get a job until I left sixth form.
Nice one boyo.


----------



## _jake_

I think I'm going to get exo's. Well, I was going to get one with 4/5 shelfs. I need to fit my turtle tank on one, then fill each shelf with 1/2 exo's. Everythings just so expensive though mg: .


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I think I'm going to get exo's. Well, I was going to get one with 4/5 shelfs. I need to fit my turtle tank on one, then fill each shelf with 1/2 exo's. Everythings just so expensive though mg: .


What 'phibs you going for? Just buy 'em one at a time haha.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Blimey. I didn't get a job until I left sixth form.
> Nice one boyo.


Cheers, Mano!

It opened about a month ago and had to wait two weeks to see if they needed another worker, then rang and needed to go in. Met him and he's literally a fish god:notworthy: and he's going to sort insurance out and start mid-april. Cant wait though, really want to start buying things:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> What 'phibs you going for? Just buy 'em one at a time haha.


 I think I'll start with something like horned/fbt or some tree frog.:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> I think I'll start with something like horned/fbt or some tree frog.:2thumb:


Just remember to price hunt as the price differences can be huge!!!


----------



## _jake_

Yeah, i've looked on Dart Frog and they seem quite cheap. Its a good idea I will check on the list and see what frogs they can order, I expect they can order phibs and will be at trade prices too! :lol:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I did a paper round when I was 12 then started doing labouring at 14 used to do weekends and holidays.


----------



## _jake_

So much better having my own money, no need to beg Mum :lol2: And can like, buy things whenever and dont need to save for weeks!:mf_dribble: I must sound so sad:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> Yeah, i've looked on Dart Frog and they seem quite cheap. Its a good idea I will check on the list and see what frogs they can order, I expect they can order phibs and will be at trade prices too! :lol:


Its prolly gonna cost ya more on hardwear then the frogs themselves.....there are some pretty good online deals for exo terra vivs with free shipping like :

Search for exo_terra

So the rainforest setup will cost under £60 inclusive of shipping if you use the discount code : twitter
maybe not the cheapest...but pretty good deal if the discount code is still active.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> I did a paper round when I was 12 then started doing labouring at 14 used to do weekends and holidays.


 
Started waitressing at aged 13....coz I was tall - ppl thought I was older then I was...:whistling2:
Thats about 30 yrs or so ago - was paid £30 per night...not bad in those days lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Look on here for bargains with setup although u need a schoffer im
tge worst speller anyways u should start looking for a 17 year old girlfriend so she can drive u round:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Were you that waitress in the cocktail bar they were talking about?:lol2:

Posted pic of Gretal in Lizards...tell me what you think. Her waist used to be the width of her tail, look at her now and that is after just 2 weeks!


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Were you that waitress in the cocktail bar they were talking about?:lol2:
> 
> Posted pic of Gretal in Lizards...tell me what you think. Her waist used to be the width of her tail, look at her now and that is after just 2 weeks!


 
KK on my way to look :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Bearnandos said:


> Its prolly gonna cost ya more on hardwear then the frogs themselves.....there are some pretty good online deals for exo terra vivs with free shipping like :
> 
> Search for exo_terra
> 
> So the rainforest setup will cost under £60 inclusive of shipping if you use the discount code : twitter
> maybe not the cheapest...but pretty good deal if the discount code is still active.


Wow thats cheap! Can't they just go in RUBS??:blush::lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> Look on here for bargains with setup although u need a schoffer im
> tge worst speller anyways u should start looking for a 17 year old girlfriend so she can drive u round:lol2:


Haha your alright mate, they are worse than 14year olds at my school!:lol2: Way to 'chavvy', and thats being nice:whistling2: Yeah I would need a *Chauffeur*!


----------



## Bearnandos

Bearnandos said:


> KK on my way to look :lol2:


OoOooOo she does look pretty gravid.....pshhhh she don't wanna wait till you get back from ya USA holiday :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Guess not! Should I offer more calcium dusted cricks? Glasgowgecko recommends more calcium but other than the diet and dusting I dont know how else to do that?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thought I would share her with you guys too...


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

blimey! she's either eaten 'all the pies' or she's gravid! you'll certainly find out soon anyway lol.


----------



## _jake_

What a pretty Day Gecko, what SP is she?


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Guess not! Should I offer more calcium dusted cricks? Glasgowgecko recommends more calcium but other than the diet and dusting I dont know how else to do that?


Well if ya dusting all ya feeds and adding calcium to her nectar...that should be enough....just see what happens...as too much can also cause problems......


----------



## fatlad69

Beautiful gecko!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks. She is beautiful. It is a peacock day gecko, or phelsuma quadriocelleta quadriocelleta. I hope I have spelled that correctly...

I have just counted forward...If she takes 2-4 weeks to lay (if she IS gravid) then it can be 6-9 weeks to hatch, that takes me to when...you guessed it...having tiny babies within days of going on holiday! :gasp:

So everyone join me in crossing fingers that she is just a sumo. 

Ta.


----------



## _jake_

Yeah shes just fat! :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Dont whistle! Whats with the whistling...who's side are you on???

They have only known each other a couple of weeks!:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Bored. Still can't figure out Photoshop, even though I've discovered there's a guide, too thick to work it out!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Bored. Still can't figure out Photoshop, even though I've discovered there's a guide, too thick to work it out!!


hahahaha. We FAILED.

Don't put amphibians in RUBs!
Psssssssht. They probably would be happy in them BUT WHERE'S THE AESTHETICS?!


----------



## _jake_

Not even clear ones?  Didnt realise exos were so much! mg:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ahh, see. That is why it is such an expensive hobby. The animals may not cost as much as others...but their requirements and the fact they are so addictive, means you just spend spend spend...worth it though, exos (in my opinion) look fab when they are planted!


----------



## manda88

I just went roung Birdworld by myself. In the pouring rain. That's how much of a loser I am. And now I'm angry with the world because people can't drive properly and just stop in the middle of the road when they fancy it, I kerbed an alloy just now (sorry Matt) and some knob has parked across two spaces round the back of my flats, so I have to park round the front!! GRRRRRRR!!:devil::devil::devil:
On the plus side, I bought that macro lens I wanted today and it's immense.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I just went roung Birdworld by myself. In the pouring rain. That's how much of a loser I am. And now I'm angry with the world because people can't drive properly and just stop in the middle of the road when they fancy it, I kerbed an alloy just now (sorry Matt) and some knob has parked across two spaces round the back of my flats, so I have to park round the front!! GRRRRRRR!!:devil::devil::devil:
> On the plus side, I bought that macro lens I wanted today and it's immense.


How bad is the alloy kerbed, but i forgive you dont worry, You decided to cheer yourself up then with the macro lens.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How bad is the alloy kerbed, but i forgive you dont worry, You decided to cheer yourself up then with the macro lens.


Nah I bought it this morning before I went to Birdworld, whole reason I went was so I could use it but I couldn't really get a chance to get a good pic cos it was pissing it down. The alloy could be worse, it's cos some tit in a Polo was trying to get into my lane as you come back into Guildford from the A3 where you turn left to go to the station, and there's that kerb that sticks out, I just hit that a bit cos the car wobbled and I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, it's not as bad as the old alloys, put it that way.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

OK thats fine, i hope you beeped the polo, in fact i hit the curb there the other day on my way back from badshot lea because some tit did the same thing but i did it with the back wheel and went up the curb a little.


----------



## manda88

That's alright then, we're square now! It was the back wheel that I did too so maybe it was just your damage that I saw, mwahahaha! Pis posh it's just a wheel anyway. And I forgot to toot them.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

posted this in other pets too, but 


my friend's small white and black greyhound girly escaped from her home this morning at around 7.30 am the location is North Anston, Sheffield. if anyone knows any info or can help please please get in contact, her owner and other greys are very worried about her, they are still out looking now.

I have asked for a main contact number and email to try and get this girl home quickly.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

ok I have a main contact number I shall give it out to anyone that can help or has any info, unfortuantely she wasn't wearing her walking out collar, so her tags weren't on it


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

little one has been found safe and well, thank god! long time to be on their own walking about main roads xx


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> Not even clear ones?  Didnt realise exos were so much! mg:


RUBs are normally used only when growing on new froglets or for quarantine...not for long run like many ppl keep snakes and lizards - this is most likely due to their sensitive skins and bacterial growth under their humidity requirements.
If you keep a look out on this sites classifieds - there are some great complete vivs as fantastic prices!!! really good savings for starter vivs.
Good Luck


----------



## LIZARD

hey boys n girles how are we all this fine day???

i would like to say i had a day off and had finished for easter but i got work 2moz until 2 then i have finished for 3 days 

im gonna have a small beer now anyways


----------



## jaykickboxer

Il be on the fosters in a minute !


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have to do even more cleaning. It is pointless really...the kids just go around behind me and mess it up again. 

But...I shall blast some good country and give it a bash. Might even have a wee vodka, or two...:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

Cool J im on carling tonight? i was cold n in the fridge i dont fancy guiness or murphy's tonight:gasp:

ILT2 sit down n hav a voddy love


----------



## ilovetoads2

No sitting getting done here. Have people coming tomorrow to stay. Have loads to get through! Will have a drink at the same time though...:2thumb:

That is if I can pull myself away from the computer long enough


----------



## LIZARD

LOL o well enjoy when u do egt time to grab a voddy :2thumb: sounds like it is well deserved


----------



## _jake_

Bearnandos said:


> RUBs are normally used only when growing on new froglets or for quarantine...not for long run like many ppl keep snakes and lizards - this is most likely due to their sensitive skins and bacterial growth under their humidity requirements.
> If you keep a look out on this sites classifieds - there are some great complete vivs as fantastic prices!!! really good savings for starter vivs.
> Good Luck


Ahh makes sense now. I think I'll just have to get them one at a time now:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

im rather wrecked rather early i think listening to dawis west welsh morphology for sum reason???????

dreaming about treefrogs lol


----------



## tomwilson

Bearnandos said:


> RUBs are normally used only when growing on new froglets or for quarantine...not for long run like many ppl keep snakes and lizards - this is most likely due to their sensitive skins and bacterial growth under their humidity requirements.
> If you keep a look out on this sites classifieds - there are some great complete vivs as fantastic prices!!! really good savings for starter vivs.
> Good Luck


 i keep my tiger salamander in a rub the way i see it is that his requirements are met and he likes to hide all day anyway so i think its ideal for him. not suitable for all amphibians but for mole salamanders i don't see the problem


----------



## LIZARD

so do you guys get on facebook? I do deffo for fun  if i give u my ID dont be alaremed at my Blue language, random crap and silly silly things


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> so do you guys get on facebook? I do deffo for fun  if i give u my ID dont be alaremed at my Blue language, random crap and silly silly things


This is me.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I can understand why people use rubs I used to use them for my baby leos but when it get to tge point were u can't even view them I think it almost becomes pointless keeping them my new racks annoying me as I can't see in tge top tanks unless I stand up, I think it's similar half the fun of keeping phibs for mr us watching them if u gotta go lift a lid to see them it takes the fun away.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I got a account but never go on it, last tIme I looked I had 112 unapproved friends requests so pointless adding me.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I think the viv's appearance is almost as important as what's going in it!


----------



## LIZARD

cool look for candice mary friggin airey and u will find me :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

sent ya a friend request Harv


----------



## tomwilson

jaykickboxer said:


> I can understand why people use rubs I used to use them for my baby leos but when it get to tge point were u can't even view them I think it almost becomes pointless keeping them my new racks annoying me as I can't see in tge top tanks unless I stand up, I think it's similar half the fun of keeping phibs for mr us watching them if u gotta go lift a lid to see them it takes the fun away.


as i said in the last page i think they are ideal for ambystoma species like tiger salamanders. they hide all the time any way so its not about veiwing also their needs are easily met using a rub. and its more about floor space than hieght with these species and some of the bigger storage contianers offer alot more floor space than any exo-terra can. and alot cheeper aswell:2thumb:

edit- sorry thought you said you can't understand lol


----------



## _jake_

Facebooks boring :lol: .


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I no mate I have shanjins and I never see them doing anything so obviosley good for some species, especially burrowing phibs but saying as for keeping a whole collection in there seems mad to me


----------



## tomwilson

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I no mate I have shanjins and I never see them doing anything so obviosley good for some species, especially burrowing phibs but saying as for keeping a whole collection in there seems mad to me


 i'd only use them for species where i think it would be best for the animal. eg. most ambystoma species, pac-man or horned frogs
other wise i'd probably go with an exo terra or fish tank can't wait till i move and i can expand my collection a bit


----------



## LIZARD

OH i dunno i have a laff on FB:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

bored so posting sum more pics of puppy as im bored there quiet old tho




















u no he looks like a gargoyle!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Right. Kitchen, check, toilet, check, living room, check, porch, check, changed beds, washing, kids rooms, and hoovering. All done. Too tired to drink. Coffee and bed for me I reckon!


----------



## _jake_

Send Jake all my 'phibs, check? :whistling2: :lol: .


----------



## LIZARD

ahh bless jay hes cool:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

them pics are nearley 2month old but my cameras playing up and my fone anyways im going to show my baby to my grandad tomorow aint seen him for years he lives hours away hes soo funny defanatly who i take after with the pets everytime i go there hes got the most random pets and is mad anyways when my mum spoke to him a few months ago he had a few english bulls so i reckon il come home wanting one or maybe even with one of his,hes mad tho hes tattood every where even hes earlobes done them in prison and smokes weed and takes way too many drugs and hes about 60 reminds me of ozzy osbourne he was telling me the year before last he worked 2 days to keep the tax man off his bk. i remember random but when my neighbor moved in next me years ago they moved from the same area as him and we got talking and they new him apparantly they call him ron the con.


----------



## _jake_

Wow. Nice grandad :lol:. Mine was the same, died 3 years ago Wednesday, he had eyeballs tatoo on his arse cheeks so when he was working (builder) and his bum was out everyone laughed :lol: .


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh its mad aint it all my family are mad dont no how i turned out soo normal.


----------



## _jake_

Same here :lol: .


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

your dog is gorgeous!!   I'm picking up my 3rd greyhound tomorrow!! oooo so excited


----------



## LIZARD

awww congrats on your 3rd greyhound  we wanna see pics x

Monning peeps how are we all this fine saturday????

i gotta go to work  oh pooh sticks!!!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

good thanks, it's my youngests 5th birthday today, so we are off out to look at snakes (just look, not buying, but she does love them Pythons are her fav) then out for lunch.

I shall try and get a decent pic of the hounds all together, it's a hard thing to do when all they want to do is sleep lol.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I reckon he's the most extreme diffrence to a greyhound he's short and fat anyways I realy like greyhounds my mate has a few ex race dogs as I live in Wimbledon there's always a few rescues around tgere realy laid bk dogs soo exciting getting a pup,we def wanna see pics don't think I've never seen a greyhound as a pup although my mate had a accident and ended up with bulldog x saluki pups before they looked pretty funky.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

ah, yeh, sorry she's not a pup. all mine are retired racers, although this one could be though of as a pup, she's tiny and just 2 yrs old 

I have seen lots of pups though, they are gorgeous, look more like jack russels than greyhounds when tiny, they don't have the long legs and long snouts like the adults do.

I shall be sure to post some piccies though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

A friend of mine rehomes them- but a lot aren't house-trained...:whistling2:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I haven't had any trouble with mine regards house training, I suppose i'm just lucky!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep. Lol.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Guess who has new frogs!?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

you! hahaha. (just read your thread)


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Guess who has new frogs!?


Could it be you?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Could it be you?!


It could be!!!!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Haymakers fights just starting hopefully he'll do the buisness!


----------



## LIZARD

HELLLLO 

peeps n muppets hope you are all having a lovely eggster:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

new hound is home, thought i'd share this piccy of them all (scuse the mess)










new girl (Pixie) is the fawn at the front, then Elf is the blue brindle and Molly the white and black. (can only see her legs there though as she's in a mood)


----------



## LIZARD

awwww bless  are they all rescue?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

all retired yep


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Something weird happened today. I finished a viv in 2 hours. From start to finish.

Not 6 months, 2 hours.


----------



## LIZARD

awww bless

congrats morgan cant wait to see it:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Something weird happened today. I finished a viv in 2 hours. From start to finish.
> 
> Not 6 months, 2 hours.


Dude, are you unwell???:gasp:


----------



## LIZARD

me n the OH and the in laws went to the pub for a nice meal, i had a few beers  stopped at shop and got more beers it is a beer day :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/491784-40-x-60-x-40-a.html#post5986439

new viv!


----------



## LIZARD

LOOK ace dude:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've spent the day photoshoppin this for my gran and grandad.










They've been married 50 years and they aren't even 70 yet.
Bargain.
It's not just random by the way. In-jokes and that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh, and I had to slip that RETF in there.


----------



## LIZARD

i see that an FB its coolio :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

lol on the horses nose


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's a donkey innit. My gran loves donkeys.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> It's a donkey innit. My gran loves donkeys.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

That's very sweet!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> That's very sweet!


I am. Ridiculously sweet.

My girlfriend went to Italy today. For a week 
I'm gonna be on here like even more than usual.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys!!! I be back after a week away, most of it spent in hospital. What've I missed??? Anything exciting??


----------



## fatlad69

In hospital, hope you are ok? You missed a couple of heated threads which were pulled as they got out of hand. That's why our avatars are all muppets. Apart from that nothing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha. yeah. We got called muppets.
It was pretty damn funny.
How come you were in hospital if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## _jake_

I feel so sick


----------



## ipreferaflan

How come?
I'm a bit annoyed because there are Waxy Monkey Frogs in the classified section but I don't have that sort of money


----------



## _jake_

Well so far today I have eaten:

Morning:

Bannana

Lunch:

Ham sandwhich
*watched dog give birth = puke*
Kit Kat sensations Easter EGG and bars

Dinner:

Takeaway carvary

Later:

Little easter egg
Quarter of choc trifle
snicker bar and half of egg


I feel so ill. :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eesh. I've had chocolate all day and feel a bit bad about it.
Ate a pear just to try and even things out.


To be honest, I'm not just a little bit annoyed about the P. Sauvagii. I'm really annoyed.


----------



## _jake_

Damn I hate that when you want something but cant get it . I have had two good things happen today :lol: .

1) Dog gave birth to nine puppies, so cuuuute!
2) found out my older brother is moving out so can finally have my own rooom and then allowed any pet I want. Bargain


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ey. That's good.
Frogs yeah? It better be.
Frogs are teh best.


----------



## tomwilson

ipreferaflan said:


> How come?
> I'm a bit annoyed because there are Waxy Monkey Frogs in the classified section but I don't have that sort of money


 every thing i find is too far away


----------



## _jake_

Obviousley :lol: lol. Well, I've already decided colours for bedroom and the layout lol. Heck i've even said no to having the double bed so I have room for a shelving unit for froggies :lol:.


----------



## jaykickboxer

did anyone watch the haymaker destroy that fat chump last night?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

fatlad69 said:


> In hospital, hope you are ok? You missed a couple of heated threads which were pulled as they got out of hand. That's why our avatars are all muppets. Apart from that nothing.





ipreferaflan said:


> haha. yeah. We got called muppets.
> It was pretty damn funny.
> How come you were in hospital if you don't mind me asking?


Damn. I miss all the best bits. :devil: Tell tell. Details wanted. 

Was in hospital Mon-Fri with this bloody lump on the side of my neck. 
It's a very long story, but I've been on drips, had what feels like 3 gallons of blood taken, had a chest x-ray (?), a ultrasound scan, IV antibiotics, been operated on, had an allergic reation to an anesthetic which stopped my heart (!!!), been in Intensive Care with a breathing tube down my throat & to top it all off was made to eat hospital food.

I don't exactly feel at my best. 

:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Damn. I miss all the best bits. :devil: Tell tell. Details wanted.
> 
> Was in hospital Mon-Fri with this bloody lump on the side of my neck.
> It's a very long story, but I've been on drips, had what feels like 3 gallons of blood taken, had a chest x-ray (?), a ultrasound scan, IV antibiotics, been operated on, had an allergic reation to an anesthetic which stopped my heart (!!!), been in Intensive Care with a breathing tube down my throat & to top it all off was made to eat hospital food.
> 
> I don't exactly feel at my best.
> 
> :whistling2:


 Sounds like fun:lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

_jake_ said:


> Sounds like fun:lol2:


I got sympathy chocolate rice-krispie & marshmallow cakes made for me, so it's not all bad. Some of them had little icing frogs on them too:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Epic!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ They were!!! The others had pink elephants, bow-tied penguins & spotty puppies on!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Obviousley :lol: lol. Well, I've already decided colours for bedroom and the layout lol. Heck i've even said no to having the double bed so I have room for a shelving unit for froggies :lol:.


GOOD PLAN! Sometimes I hate my double bed.
and my tv and my computer and my drum kit and my guitars.



jaykickboxer said:


> did anyone watch the haymaker destroy that fat chump last night?


Nawh man. Is that boxing? I actually quite like watching boxing.



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Damn. I miss all the best bits. :devil: Tell tell. Details wanted.
> 
> Was in hospital Mon-Fri with this bloody lump on the side of my neck.
> It's a very long story, but I've been on drips, had what feels like 3 gallons of blood taken, had a chest x-ray (?), a ultrasound scan, IV antibiotics, been operated on, had an allergic reation to an anesthetic which stopped my heart (!!!), been in Intensive Care with a breathing tube down my throat & to top it all off was made to eat hospital food.
> 
> I don't exactly feel at my best.
> 
> :whistling2:


Aww man! That's awful! I hope you're okay :blush:
You didn't miss Doctor Who, did you?!?!

After all you've been through you deserve some explanation about the thread! haha
It was basically this guy having a go at richie.b for transporting frogs via royal mail or summink. Then it all kicked off because he made out like we weren't responsible owners for buying frogs from richie. He called us all muppets and got extremely childish with his insults.
Then he told us all that a moderator PM'd him saying the amphibian section was full of noobs. Saedcantas locked the thread and we never found out if he was lying or telling the truth.

We are all muppets though.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Sure it wasnt the food that caused the reaction?

Hope you are feeling better.

I have only had 5 minutes on this laptop all day but now must get to bed...I am shattered and have a new duvet, pillows, sheets and covers waiting for me...hmmmm. Night all xx


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Aww man! That's awful! I hope you're okay :blush:


I feel alright now dude cheers, although this op was only so the docs could get a tissue sample so they can find out what the lump is!! I've gotta go back next week to see if I need another op on it!! :bash: 
Whichever it is I think I'm gonna have quite a cool scar.




> You didn't miss Doctor Who, did you?!?!


No I didn't!! That truly would have been a disaster of gigantic proportions. I need to watch it again, because I was still all woozy Saturday night, but I did enjoy it & if first impressions count I think Matt Smith should do a grand job.




> After all you've been through you deserve some explanation about the thread! haha
> It was basically this guy having a go at richie.b for transporting frogs via royal mail or summink. Then it all kicked off because he made out like we weren't responsible owners for buying frogs from richie. He called us all muppets and got extremely childish with his insults.
> Then he told us all that a moderator PM'd him saying the amphibian section was full of noobs. Saedcantas locked the thread and we never found out if he was lying or telling the truth.
> 
> We are all muppets though.


I saw the start of that thread! I didn't miss all of it *dances*
Who got to be Kermit? 



ilovetoads2 said:


> Sure it wasnt the food that caused the reaction?
> 
> Hope you are feeling better.


:lol2::lol2: It may well have been. 

& Thanks, I am


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I feel alright now dude cheers, although this op was only so the docs could get a tissue sample so they can find out what the lump is!! I've gotta go back next week to see if I need another op on it!! :bash:
> Whichever it is I think I'm gonna have quite a cool scar.
> 
> 
> No I didn't!! That truly would have been a disaster of gigantic proportions. I need to watch it again, because I was still all woozy Saturday night, but I did enjoy it & if first impressions count I think Matt Smith should do a grand job.
> 
> 
> I saw the start of that thread! I didn't miss all of it *dances*
> Who got to be Kermit?


Oh aye. Matt Smith was damn good. The CGI was poor (as always). They should just do puppets and make-up. Always the best!
Amy Pond is NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!

Kermit-wise it all started because Pipkin came on and said 'I am not a muppet' (in all seriousness) but her avatar was (and always has been) Kermit the frog.
I think there's a couple of Kermits though.

No one else is allowed to be beaker. Fatlad tried and I kicked his ass.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I r serious muppet.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I need more Louis Theroux dvds.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh boxing David hay is heavy weight champion of the world.


----------



## tomwilson

lol i forgot what that thread was about just remember rhere being a thread that went wrong and me ending up with oscar the grouch as my avatar :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Do I still get to be a muppet seeing as I wasn't directly called one??

Is Cookie Monster still available?


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Do I still get to be a muppet seeing as I wasn't directly called one??
> 
> Is Cookie Monster still available?


Of course! Cookie Monster is taken I believe... although I'm not sure who by...

Big bird is still available. As are bert and ernie and elmo and the count.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Sorted. I'm one of the cool kids now.

But now this cool kid must go to bed because she is sleepy.

Night all :2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I do have to point out i'm afriad, that cookie monster, big bird, elmo (who is very cute) are not muppets! they are jim henson creations for sesame street, but as you were poorly in hospital you can have Elmo   

ps, I hope that you are feeling better now, and that the biopsy shows nothing serious xxx


----------



## jme2049

I hope all is well coinoperatedgirl. x

To jaykickboxer- haye should of finished it sooner i thought. good fight though!

Off to nottingham to watch the mighty cardiff city get another 3 points!!!


----------



## LIZARD

yep you are still a muppet c.o.g (Meant in a nice muppet way):2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

I love muppets  infact i've got most the the muppet series on DVD, and most the films too lol. Muppets are cool! xx


----------



## ipreferaflan

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I do have to point out i'm afriad, that cookie monster, big bird, elmo (who is very cute) are not muppets! they are jim henson creations for sesame street, but as you were poorly in hospital you can have Elmo
> 
> ps, I hope that you are feeling better now, and that the biopsy shows nothing serious xxx


I thought they were stll muppets though!


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

well I suppose if they've appeared on the muppet show then yes they are muppets. I know a few of the 'sesame street' crew have had cameo performances  so yes, they are all muppets


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe, the office nickname for me and my colleague Nick is Waldorf and Statler, 'cos everyone thinks we are def the grumpy old men!:lol2:

C.O.G.: hope you're sorted soon; I had a cyst in my neck a few years ago, had to go under general anesthetic to get it all out in the end. Fine now, although I do have an interesting scar- I tell people it's where my Frankenstein's Monster bolts got taken out:whistling2:


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> No one else is allowed to be beaker. Fatlad tried and I kicked his ass.


I let you win Flanman, if you mention it again you end up the same way as the chicken!:bash::whip:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

LOL. hurdy gurdy!


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> I let you win Flanman, if you mention it again you end up the same way as the chicken!:bash::whip:


Bring it on! I may be small but I move like a ninja!

Guys. There's another few Waxy Monkey Frogs available in the classifieds!   
Somebody give me 160quid. Thank youuuu


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'll go halves.

My new babies noomed the hell out of some crickets last night. Yerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Bring it on! I may be small but I move like a ninja!
> 
> Guys. There's another few Waxy Monkey Frogs available in the classifieds!
> Somebody give me 160quid. Thank youuuu


Ok Ill work a few extra hours just for you Flan. On one condition, you give me your vents when you get them.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll go halves.
> 
> My new babies noomed the hell out of some crickets last night. Yerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Whey! 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ok Ill work a few extra hours just for you Flan. On one condition, you give me your vents when you get them.


I would actually swap vents for waxy monkeys. I would swap any frogs for waxy monkeys.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Whey!
> 
> 
> 
> I would actually swap vents for waxy monkeys. I would swap any frogs for waxy monkeys.


That's not good Flan, i wouldn't ever swap any of my frogs for another frog. How is Ichabod doing anyway


----------



## manda88

That's really mean, I would never give any of my frogs up for anything, I love them too much!! I'm really worries about this weekend cos I'm going be away from them for 5 whole days and I'm dreading it!!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> That's really mean, I would never give any of my frogs up for anything, I love them too much!! I'm really worries about this weekend cos I'm going be away from them for 5 whole days and I'm dreading it!!!!!


Manda, have you looked in maidenhead aquatics to get the filter.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> Bring it on! I may be small but I move like a ninja!



Don't mess with me my hands are lethal weapons! I also cook. :whip:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Manda, have you looked in maidenhead aquatics to get the filter.


No I will go in a bit, shall I get it and then move the tank and fill it up and then we'll got to my dad's after I've picked you up?


----------



## ipreferaflan

No explanation needed.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> No explanation needed.


They are awesome looking frogs but would still not swap for any of my frogs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My Brother: Paul your f**king frogs kept me up all night singing.

Yay :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> No I will go in a bit, shall I get it and then move the tank and fill it up and then we'll got to my dad's after I've picked you up?


You dont need to fill it you only need about 15cm in the bottom.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> No explanation needed.


Hahaha does it look like that all the time?? It looks like it should be wearing a suit and saying 'That's MISTER Godzilla to you'


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You dont need to fill it you only need about 15cm in the bottom.


Ok, by filling it I meant just put some water in. I guess I'm putting the gravel in as well?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ok, by filling it I meant just put some water in. I guess I'm putting the gravel in as well?


Yeah put the gravel in but leave the cork bark out because they wont need that yet.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah put the gravel in but leave the cork bark out because they wont need that yet.


Dur, they're balls of jelly!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Waxy monkeys are defanatly in my top two frogs, no 1 has gotta be a African bullfrog tho


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Hahaha does it look like that all the time?? It looks like it should be wearing a suit and saying 'That's MISTER Godzilla to you'


Well the eyes are usually more open I think.









They're so so so beautiful.


----------



## Ron Magpie

They are cool. Have you even got any room for more, though, Flanman?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> They are cool. Have you even got any room for more, though, Flanman?


Noooope. That's another contributing factor to why I can't have them 

Although... it hasn't stopped me in the past.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Noooope. That's another contributing factor to why I can't have them
> 
> Although... it hasn't stopped me in the past.


There is ALWAYS room for more frogs somewhere.


----------



## LIZARD

MAKE ROOM!!! 

Grr i have a bloody virus on my laptop, im in safe mode at the moment


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> There is ALWAYS room for more frogs somewhere.


Once I sell my drum kit and get a smaller electric one I'll be sorted for space.
Spare sockets is a problem though.


----------



## LIZARD

run extension leads everywhere then dude:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> run extension leads everywhere then dude:2thumb:


 I got told off for this before :lol2: Like before I was just growing and growing my amount of reptiles and eventually had to sell most of them becuase my parents wouldn't pay for food anymore:bash: and once all the vivs were moved my mum went mental at how stupid I could be as they could of blew up:lol2: Needless to say since I've got a job (can pay for the food) I have gone and bought instant cut out switches for them, can't moan then:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LIZARD

i got the electrician to put shite load more power points in my rep room

I used to use various extension leads and never blown anythin up in over 20yrs, mind u i think i am lucky lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

I have extension leads on EVERY socket in my room. Plus cut-out switches.


----------



## LIZARD

HMMM u will have to get a bigger house for more frogs then dude:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> HMMM u will have to get a bigger house for more frogs then dude:2thumb::lol2:


I wish mum wouldn't make me keep EVERYTHING in my room. Huff.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The cutout switches (circuit breakers) are a brilliant idea, though!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

YEA managed to get rid of this bloody virus on the laptop


----------



## Bearnandos

Really miffed today as I went retail therapy.....couldn't find a single thing/plant/frog to buy...argggggg...so ended up buying a Sea Hare for my marine aquarium...OMG are they UGLY!!!!!!! but was tempted in buying a frog fish........:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

COOOL mummy bear 

yea it like that u go out and cant find summat you are really after  well at least u came with summat cool


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> COOOL mummy bear
> 
> yea it like that u go out and cant find summat you are really after  well at least u came with summat cool


Very true...but OMG is it UGLY....not even cute ugly like frog fish....just plain eeewwwwwwww....oh well at least it will eat the algae.


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2:is it really that bad????:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> :lol2:is it really that bad????:lol2:


It hurts my eyes.......:gasp: lol
KK time for dinner :flrt: food heals the soul...........


----------



## LIZARD

LMAO u gotta get a pic of it for me :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Ffs!


----------



## LIZARD

whats up dude???


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> whats up dude???


 Mums doing my nut in!:lol2: 

She said I can get frogs once my rooms sorted and older bro moves out, now shes saying no:devil: Damn I hate her. Well, its my room, she doesnt go in it and has nothing to do with it. So will just buy one:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

AWWW not good dude!!!

But maybe she wont notice a frog?????:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe. When I lived with my parents (back in the Ice Age), my mother was the go-to person for *anything except* animals- if I wanted to get (yet another) pet, my father was the one to talk to! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

My mum hates snakes she didnt mind the lizards and treefrogs and various bugs but i had to keep my snakes in the shed!

So being daddys girl dad jazzed up and insulated all the shed and put racking systems in there for my lot. It was cool in the summer n warm in the winter Ideal!!!


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> AWWW not good dude!!!
> 
> But maybe she wont notice a frog?????:2thumb:


I've got a plan:whistling2:

I have a walk in wardrobe in my room. I'm going to take clothes out, buy a new wardrobe and fit new shelving inside. She wont notice the difference, hopfully
:whistling2:


Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. When I lived with my parents (back in the Ice Age), my mother was the go-to person for *anything except* animals- if I wanted to get (yet another) pet, my father was the one to talk to! :lol2:


My dad dont live with me . Its a shame becuase he loves reps just as much as me!:lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

jennlovesfrogs said:


> I do have to point out i'm afriad, that cookie monster, big bird, elmo (who is very cute) are not muppets! they are jim henson creations for sesame street, but as you were poorly in hospital you can have Elmo
> 
> ps, I hope that you are feeling better now, and that the biopsy shows nothing serious xxx


According to Wikipedia they are!!!!



jme2049 said:


> I hope all is well coinoperatedgirl. x


& Thank you both. 




LIZARD said:


> yep you are still a muppet c.o.g (Meant in a nice muppet way):2thumb:


W00T!!



Ron Magpie said:


> C.O.G.: hope you're sorted soon; I had a cyst in my neck a few years ago, had to go under general anesthetic to get it all out in the end. Fine now, although I do have an interesting scar- I tell people it's where my Frankenstein's Monster bolts got taken out:whistling2:


I know it's not a cyst, it's a lump of *something* growing inside my lymph node. Apparantly although the needle biopsies I had done ages ago were benign, because it's been there for so long now they want to start looking at the possibility of it being caused by 'a less common type of cancer' - in the words of my surgeon. Or it could still just be a blockage. No point speculating really - I'll know on Wednesday. 

I hope my scar looks good when it's healed, it's in excatly the right place for me to use the Frankenstein's Monster line too :2thumb:

Oh, yeah. Back On-topic. Sorry, my short term memeory has been shot since coming round from the op, so please bear with me being forgetful for a few days.

On the subject of parents & 'phibs. My Mum was fine with me having my frogs as long as I kept them away from her & she didn't have to have anything to do with them. A bit over a year later & she's happily feeding Oscar his crickets when I can't & has a pair of FBN's of her own :hmm:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hope you get better soon. I have just had loads of blood taken too...lost just over a stone since Crimbo and because I am on a high calorie diet and havent been doing any cardio, they need to know the cause. I cant actually afford to lose any weight I am tiny as it is. 

Easter holidays have really been mucking my time on here up...only get 5 minutes here and there. 

Anyway, miss you all. Elmo, and that are by Jim Henson, but are not classified as muppets...they are sesame street but it is all made by the same person...

and I am the parents (or one half of) and if we want animals we can have them. It is part of the joys are growing up. :2thumb:

Night night all. x


----------



## manda88

I've got a 60 litre tank at home with an enormous clump of frogspawn from my dads pond, I'm really looking forward to them all turning into tadpoles!! My dad took it all out of the pond cos his kois would eat it all, so he asked me if I'd like to take it home and raise it! So we're going to keep them until they turn into little froglets and then release them into a nice pond somewhere. I might keep a couple though, would they need a set up like fire bellied toads?

Here's a pic of the clump!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had a dream about all you lot. We were fighting some weird alien but he managed to eat Matt and Manda, only they didn't die they just lived in his stomach.

:/


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had a dream about all you lot. We were fighting some weird alien but he managed to eat Matt and Manda, only they didn't die they just lived in his stomach.
> 
> :/


HAHAHAHA I'm honoured that you dreamt about me!!! I don't know whether to be pleased that I was chosen to be eaten by the alien, I think I am, haha. Did we look true to life in your dream though or were they just faceless people with our names?!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just random people! Matt looked like the guy from Blink182.

Weird dream.


----------



## manda88

Haha brilliant, was he Tom, Mark or Travis?!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I've got a 60 litre tank at home with an enormous clump of frogspawn from my dads pond, I'm really looking forward to them all turning into tadpoles!! My dad took it all out of the pond cos his kois would eat it all, so he asked me if I'd like to take it home and raise it! So we're going to keep them until they turn into little froglets and then release them into a nice pond somewhere. I might keep a couple though, would they need a set up like fire bellied toads?
> 
> Here's a pic of the clump!
> 
> image


 Common frogs really do better in outside enclosures- they need lower temps than FBTs. It's great fun to raise them from spawn, though!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Common frogs really do better in outside enclosures- they need lower temps than FBTs. It's great fun to raise them from spawn, though!:2thumb:


I've never raised tadpoles before, so this'll be a good learning curve in case any of my tree frogs spawn or something! I very much doubt I will keep any of the frogs, I don't have the money to get fruit flies or anything for them long term anyway, especially as I've got 2 more mossy frogs on the way at some point soon and 2 pygmy chams!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha brilliant, was he Tom, Mark or Travis?!


Oooh someone knows her blink-182.

Ghastly152 was in my dream the other day. No joke.
He got stuck in a really thin tube and prayed to a witch to let him free.
Then I got stuck in the tube


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh someone knows her blink-182.
> 
> Ghastly152 was in my dream the other day. No joke.
> He got stuck in a really thin tube and prayed to a witch to let him free.
> Then I got stuck in the tube


Too right, everyone loves a bit of blink! I don't remember what I dreamt last night, but I got up in the middle of the night to kill the chirping crickets in Diglett's viv cos they were doing my head in. I didn't mean to kill one of them, I just tried to take it's wing off but ended up decapitating it, and it's body was still moving when I got up this morning, gross!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Too right, everyone loves a bit of blink! I don't remember what I dreamt last night, but I got up in the middle of the night to kill the chirping crickets in Diglett's viv cos they were doing my head in. I didn't mean to kill one of them, I just tried to take it's wing off but ended up decapitating it, and it's body was still moving when I got up this morning, gross!


ghastly dream wasn't last night. It was about a week ago.
Last night I had my mates round. It was great fun.

I tried to make myself a cup of tea and accidentally poured boiling water over my hand. It's red and sore


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> ghastly dream wasn't last night. It was about a week ago.
> Last night I had my mates round. It was great fun.
> 
> I tried to make myself a cup of tea and accidentally poured boiling water over my hand. It's red and sore


Muppets don't have friends. I don't drink tea or coffee cos they both taste like poo, all I ever drink is diet coke and milk.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha brilliant, was he Tom, Mark or Travis?!


Whoever did the singy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Muppets don't have friends. I don't drink tea or coffee cos they both taste like poo, all I ever drink is diet coke and milk.


I love tea. Tea is nice. I don't like coffee though.
Diet coke is RUBBISH. It's like diluted normal coke.
Give me sugar any day.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Whoever did the singy.


Tom AND Mark. I think you mean Tom though. He's the more whiney one ♥


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Diet Coke FTL.

Hey, I had more frog singing last night, I hope they do sex!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Diet Coke FTL.
> 
> Hey, I had more frog singing last night, I hope they do sex!


Are they unrelated?

More of a lemonade man anyway.


----------



## manda88

Fat coke is horrid, but I will drink it if diet is unavailable. Tom is the one that sang the bit that goes 'Don't waste your time on me you're already the voice inside my 'ed', and Mark is the one that says the rest.
The main reason I don't drink tea or coffee is because whenever I drink hot things I burn my mouth/tongue and it hurts for ages and I can't taste anything, and I hate that!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Fat coke is horrid, but I will drink it if diet is unavailable. Tom is the one that sang the bit that goes 'Don't waste your time on me you're already the voice inside my 'ed', and Mark is the one that says the rest.
> The main reason I don't drink tea or coffee is because whenever I drink hot things I burn my mouth/tongue and it hurts for ages and I can't taste anything, and I hate that!!!


and as I stared I counted! The webs from all the spiders, catching things and eating their insideees.

I know what you mean about the heat. I have to let it cool down for a while. Tea makes me feel good though. Nature's anti-depressant.


----------



## andaroo

Just rubbed up my exo terra background, thats been stashed away for years, in silicone and then put dried eco earth on it, looks sooo much better and now i can make use of it for my new frogs :flrt:



manda88 said:


> Fat coke is horrid, but I will drink it if diet is unavailable. Tom is the one that sang the bit that goes 'Don't waste your time on me you're already the voice inside my 'ed', and Mark is the one that says the rest.
> The main reason I don't drink tea or coffee is because whenever I drink hot things I burn my mouth/tongue and it hurts for ages and I can't taste anything, and I hate that!!!


haha me 2 i hate it when that happens and then the roof of ur mouth is sore for weeks!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just scored myself a 45x45x60 exo. So....


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> haha me 2 i hate it when that happens and then the roof of ur mouth is sore for weeks!


Exactly!!! It's not about having a huge blister on the roof of your mouth, it's seriously painful!! Don't even get me started on that new pizza from Dominos, my god that blew my head off and I only had one bite!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

My hand hurts.
The water was bubbling as it hit my hand. Does that mean it was at 100 degrees?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Nature's anti-depressant.


Packaged, processed, shipped across the world via aeroplane, mixed with boiling water and milk yoinked form a cow too fat for it's own good. Just as nature intended!


----------



## andaroo

just made a FIT blt sandwich nom nom


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> My hand hurts.
> The water was bubbling as it hit my hand. Does that mean it was at 100 degrees?


Dunno, but it'll probably mean you'll have a nice mark on your hand for a while. Some boiling fat spat on my hand last night and I have a teeny weeny red mark on my finger which hurts if I touch it, but it's hardly anything to moan about, yours sounds more painful!!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> just made a FIT blt sandwich nom nom


I had a huge bowl of crunchy nut for my lunch, much better than a blt. Although saying that, I don't think I've ever had a blt cos I hate the thought of cold bacon and am not overly keen on tomato!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Packaged, processed, shipped across the world via aeroplane, mixed with boiling water and milk yoinked form a cow too fat for it's own good. Just as nature intended!


Shhhhh...
Nobody wants to hear about the 'dark side of tea'.
Keep it secret. Keep it safe.



manda88 said:


> Dunno, but it'll probably mean you'll have a nice mark on your hand for a while. Some boiling fat spat on my hand last night and I have a teeny weeny red mark on my finger which hurts if I touch it, but it's hardly anything to moan about, yours sounds more painful!!


My burn is from the wrist up to the fore-finger and all the way up the thumb.
That part of the hand.
I keep lobbing E45 on it and I had some peas on it last night.

Now I have to sell a hoseface loach.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Shhhhh...
> Nobody wants to hear about the 'dark side of tea'.
> Keep it secret. Keep it safe.
> 
> 
> 
> My burn is from the wrist up to the fore-finger and all the way up the thumb.
> That part of the hand.
> I keep lobbing E45 on it and I had some peas on it last night.
> 
> Now I have to sell a hoseface loach.


Ouchies. Get some savlon on it! Savlon is like Jesus reborn in a tube.

You LOVE Gandalf! I made Matt watch all 3 extended versions a couple of weeks ago, he hated it haha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

He hates LOTR? Is he mental?

Just sold the loach. That was quick.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He hates LOTR? Is he mental?
> 
> Just sold the loach. That was quick.


Yes, yes he is. Obviously your loach is highly sought after!

They're taking the hobbits to Isengard!


----------



## _jake_

Morning, evening and afternoon!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ouchies. Get some savlon on it! Savlon is like Jesus reborn in a tube.
> 
> You LOVE Gandalf! I made Matt watch all 3 extended versions a couple of weeks ago, he hated it haha.


I didnt hate it, just find the first one a bit dull.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The hobbitts, the hobitts, the hobbitts, the hobbitts, to isengard, to isengard.....


----------



## andaroo

haha me and my friend had a LOTR extended edition marathon it lasted like 14 hours, i was totally brain dead by the end of it :lol2:
He wants another when the blu ray extended editions come out!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might ask my mate Donk for another LOTR evening.

We did all the Nightmare on Elm Streets a few months ago.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I didnt hate it, just find the first one a bit dull.


Yeah but you weren't exactly bowled over by it, if you had the choice to watch that or the Matrix then you'd choose the Matrix I reckon!
I love a good LOTR marathon. Watched Kill Bill 1 + 2 the other day, now they are brilliant films.


----------



## _jake_

Twilights better :whistling2: .


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Twilights better :whistling2: .


Can't really have a Twilight marathon til they've all come out on DVD though! Imagine how good Breaking Dawn is gonna be!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Twilight sucks.

They should redo LOTR in 3d!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Kill Bill is awesome. I love Tarantino, he's a great writer and directori. Inglourious Basterds is SO good!
Twilight is so rubbish. It's like Hollyoaks with vampires.


----------



## manda88

I HATE Hollyoaks! I like From Dusk til Dawn as well, I've not seen Inglorius Basterds yet. I don't think LOTR in 3D would work very well, nothing really jumps at the screen at any point apart from that wolf with the fiery mouth that they use to bang down the doors at Minas Tirith! The thing I love the most about Kill Bill is the music they play at the most dramatic moments, like when she fights O-Ren Shi, the music in the background is so upbeat and catchy, I love it!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Can't really have a Twilight marathon til they've all come out on DVD though! Imagine how good Breaking Dawn is gonna be!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 Yeah I can't wait for that! I think Eclipse is going to be good. Interesting to see how they film the ending where Victoria and Riley (newborn) fight with Edward and the like. Interesting to see how Kristen Stewart plays this part aswell. With breaking Dawn, thats going to be one long-ass film if it isn't split into two!: victory:

Twilight rocks, haters:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Yeah I can't wait for that! I think Eclipse is going to be good. Interesting to see how they film the ending where Victoria and Riley (newborn) fight with Edward and the like. Interesting to see how Kristen Stewart plays this part aswell. With breaking Dawn, thats going to be one long-ass film if it isn't split into two!: victory:
> 
> Twilight rocks, haters:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I'd imagine it'll be split into two films, the first one being Bella's and then Jacob's point of view, and then the second film just Bella's. Kristen Stewart annoys the hell out of me, she's so monotone and dull, I liked her in the book! Can't wait for Eclipse, the trailer on YouTube gives me goosebumps!


----------



## _jake_

Hopfully it is in two, its embarrasing enough being in the cinema and as soon as Taylor comes on screen loads of 'eeeeks' come flying :lol: So wont have to spend so long in there, woo. Shes ok in some parts, I think she does a good job but Bella is a difficult character to try and play, let alone having millions of fans possibly flaming her for not doing a good enough job, I'd be scared! Robert Pattinson is just annoying, he has no feeling at all when he acts, all his over films are the same. It would be 100 x better if someone else was cast.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

New rules for off topic: No talking about sparkly vampires.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Hopfully it is in two, its embarrasing enough being in the cinema and as soon as Taylor comes on screen loads of 'eeeeks' come flying :lol: So wont have to spend so long in there, woo. Shes ok in some parts, I think she does a good job but Bella is a difficult character to try and play, let alone having millions of fans possibly flaming her for not doing a good enough job, I'd be scared! Robert Pattinson is just annoying, he has no feeling at all when he acts, all his over films are the same. It would be 100 x better if someone else was cast.


I'd be an amazing Bella! haha. I'd make Twilight. I'm pretty sure I gasped when Jacob took his top off in New Moon, his body....:mf_dribble:
Anyway, I think he plays a good Edward but I definitely know what you mean, it's almost as if he's not trying. I think Alice is a terrible actress, she irritates the hell out of me, and Rosalie is sooooo much prettier in real life, she's almost unrecognisable!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> New rules for off topic: No talking about sparkly vampires.


Yeah the sparkliness was incredibly cringeworthy, why there has to be sound effects for having sparkly skin, I will never know!!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I'd be an amazing Bella! haha. I'd make Twilight. I'm pretty sure I gasped when Jacob took his top off in New Moon, his body....:mf_dribble:
> Anyway, I think he plays a good Edward but I definitely know what you mean, it's almost as if he's not trying. I think Alice is a terrible actress, she irritates the hell out of me, and Rosalie is sooooo much prettier in real life, she's almost unrecognisable!


 Thats why next time im deffiantly going to watch it legally whistling2 online. The scene where he leaves Bella made me cringe, seriousley! Edward would be so much better if he was played how he is potrayed in the books. Oh and the sparkly thing is stupid, but if you watch (or read) Twilight you'll realise why they need sparkly skin, otherwise the story wouldn't work:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Thats why next time im deffiantly going to watch it legally whistling2 online. The scene where he leaves Bella made me cringe, seriousley! Edward would be so much better if he was played how he is potrayed in the books. Oh and the sparkly thing is stupid, but if you watch (or read) Twilight you'll realise why they need sparkly skin, otherwise the story wouldn't work:2thumb:


It's Bella's 'acting' that makes me cringe in the bit where he leaves her, the way she's supposedly begging him to stay is laughable! Visually she's a good Bella, but acting wise, I can honestly say I don't think she's great, they should've got Emma Watson to do it instead, shove an American accent down her throat and she'll be sorted! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

If Emma Watson was in Twilight I would cry.
That would ruin her. She is awesome.
<3 <3 <3

Hermione Granger 

EDIT: Of course I love my girlfriend more. She is perfect and wonderful and wayy better than HG.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh, and loachwise the woman didn't turn up!!!!! Grrr...
I gave it to a petshop instead.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> If Emma Watson was in Twilight I would cry.
> That would ruin her. She is awesome.
> <3 <3 <3
> 
> Hermione Granger
> 
> EDIT: Of course I love my girlfriend more. She is perfect and wonderful and wayy better than HG.


Twilight Saga is actually pretty good, although it would be better if Emma Watson was Bella because she would play an amazing Bella. at least she wouldn't walk around with her mouth half open all the time.

Plus she is better looking than Kristen Stewart and if manda is allowed to say Taylor is hot then Im allowed to say Emma Watson is nice to the eye.

Obviously Manda your way better!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

NO NO NO NO NO!
Twilight is awful. I've read the first book! IT WAS SO FORGETTABLE! 
Harry Potter on the other hand... although the films suck (BAR HERMIONE OFC) the books are CRACKIN'!

Emma Watson has STANDARDS. She can't play a lovestruck teenager in love with A REALLY OLD MAN!
Seriously... he might LOOK 17, but he's like 100 years old.
Now that's weird.










Like. Wow.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I didn't think it would be THAT big.
Oh well. I'm not complaining.


----------



## _jake_

Eww she's got a stash!:gasp::lol2:


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> NO NO NO NO NO!
> Twilight is awful. I've read the first book! IT WAS SO FORGETTABLE!
> Harry Potter on the other hand... although the films suck (BAR HERMIONE OFC) the books are CRACKIN'!
> 
> Emma Watson has STANDARDS. She can't play a lovestruck teenager in love with A REALLY OLD MAN!
> Seriously... he might LOOK 17, but he's like 100 years old.
> Now that's weird.
> 
> image
> 
> Like. Wow.


nice zits!
she looks totally fugz here needs hard core photoshopping!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You lot and your kids films.


----------



## _jake_

What a bunch of muppets!


----------



## ipreferaflan

She's fit. I like 'em UNphotoshopped.
SHE HAS NOT GOT A MOUSTACHE.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Twilight Saga is actually pretty good, although it would be better if Emma Watson was Bella because she would play an amazing Bella. at least she wouldn't walk around with her mouth half open all the time.
> 
> Plus she is better looking than Kristen Stewart and if manda is allowed to say Taylor is hot then Im allowed to say Emma Watson is nice to the eye.
> 
> Obviously Manda your way better!!!!


YOU'RE. How many times do I have to say it!!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You lot and your kids films.


You and your dreams about me....:flrt:
does your girlfriend know about us?:whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

Look at my pictures of pepito

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/492940-pepito.html

i want a comment off each and every one of you except manda88 cos she already did :lol2: 


flanny i'm lookin at you especially!:whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You and your dreams about me....:flrt:
> does your girlfriend know about us?:whistling2:


Animal and Sam the Eagle?

You're gonna have some funkeh lookin' kids.

Me and Fozzie Bear on the other hand


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Look at my pictures of pepito
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/492940-pepito.html
> 
> i want a comment off each and every one of you except manda88 cos she already did :lol2:
> 
> 
> flanny i'm lookin at you especially!:whip:


That's because I'm the best!

Flan, we all know you and Matt are head over heels for each other, just get on that hovercraft or whatever it is that transports you people and give him a hug!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That's because I'm the best!
> 
> Flan, we all know you and Matt are head over heels for each other, just get on that hovercraft or whatever it is that transports you people and give him a hug!


HA! Hovercraft. It's usually a ferry, although there is a hovercraft service.
It goes to southsea or sumsh*t.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs

yep, southsea indeed! used to live about 10 mins walk from the darn thing.

now i'm much further along in the nice quiet bit  plus I have more room for froggies.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I prefer to go to Southampton than Portsmouth/Southsea.
No offence Jen but it's better shopping 

I think I've sold my drum kit guyssssss!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I prefer to go to Southampton than Portsmouth/Southsea.
> No offence Jen but it's better shopping
> 
> I *think I've sold my drum kit guyssssss*!


 Yaa  / Naaa  ?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well if it's sold... YAAAAYYYYY
Then I can buy an electric one and actually start playing again.
Plus I'll have SPACE.
We all love space.


----------



## Bearnandos

ArRrgGggGgGggGgg!!!!!! SoOoOOoOooOooo bored!!! been banished to my office and nothing to do..........even makes my spring cleaning seem exciting - but I finished...yay......
Morgan....when ya gonna post some more pics of those amazing blue metal eyed frog :mf_dribble: that would cheer me up lol......nah...it would make me just jealous again lol.


----------



## _jake_

Why can't my brothers girlfriend hurry up and buy a bloody house so my bro can move out, then decorate my own room then im aloud frogs?


----------



## kroot

Yay, both the Vent tads are out and swimming.

Thanks Legs:notworthy:


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Yay, both the Vent tads are out and swimming.
> 
> Thanks Legs:notworthy:


Yay...thats cheered me up 
Went to see ya yesterday to ask...but you was out for lunch..:devil:
happy bunny now......if one ain't a female...lmk I'll give ya some more lol.


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> Why can't my brothers girlfriend hurry up and buy a bloody house so my bro can move out, then decorate my own room then im aloud frogs?


Know how you feel....been trying to get my kids to move out so I can have more vivs...but hubs says they way too young......:whip:


----------



## kroot

Bah! Missed yah! They should have dragged me back!

Picked up a nice new 60x45x60 exo terra at work for a song. Time to think of new thumbnail set up:whistling2:

Still got one for sale at work, think it's a 45x45x60 one.
Tempted for that one as well,but best not. It's only £60 but that can go towards another frog.


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Bah! Missed yah! They should have dragged me back!
> 
> Picked up a nice new 60x45x60 exo terra at work for a song. Time to think of new thumbnail set up:whistling2:
> 
> Still got one for sale at work, think it's a 45x45x60 one.
> Tempted for that one as well,but best not. It's only £60 but that can go towards another frog.


OoOoOoooOoO pums would be so nice..........Marc going off this weekend to the dutch show.....maybe he gonna pick up some hot new pums....he's picking me up some more neon day geckos..yay.


----------



## kroot

Pums is what I would realy want:flrt:. But I doubt I can stretch to it:roll:
I may still weaken. I never see the 'blue jeans' anywere. All the books keep telling me they are the common ones. Never ever seen 'em for sale. They would be top of my list.


----------



## Bearnandos

kroot said:


> Pums is what I would realy want:flrt:. But I doubt I can stretch to it:roll:
> I may still weaken. I never see the 'blue jeans' anywere. All the books keep telling me they are the common ones. Never ever seen 'em for sale. They would be top of my list.


OoOoOooO I'll keep an eye out for ya 
Just really upset that I haven't been allowed to travel to these shows myself or still can't until Aug......oh well...at least it will give ya time to save lol.


----------



## _jake_

Oh bugger:eek4:


----------



## soundstounite

flan man how could you sell your acoustic for an electrik (yeah i know the noise, it took me till i was 40:gasp: til i finally sat down at mine without first carrying it so we made a studio ,(learn't to play on my bed:blush:, erm don't go there) if you play then tell me what you think HONESTLY of shaz's chrimbo solo at myspace.com/soundstounite oh an bearne pm me your address if you want i've got a song for you or maybe your hubby its called "bring me wonder" (i can't upload it with out help,i wrote it last chrimbo when shaz was in the hos i could send ya a copy


----------



## ipreferaflan

soundstounite said:


> flan man how could you sell your acoustic for an electrik (yeah i know the noise, it took me till i was 40:gasp: til i finally sat down at mine without first carrying it so we made a studio ,(learn't to play on my bed:blush:, erm don't go there) if you play then tell me what you think HONESTLY of shaz's chrimbo solo at myspace.com/soundstounite oh an bearne pm me your address if you want i've got a song for you or maybe your hubby its called "bring me wonder" (i can't upload it with out help,i wrote it last chrimbo when shaz was in the hos i could send ya a copy


What song?

I need the space and the noise would kill my critters 
Electric is defo the way forward.

I just got this email from the guy who is selling:

_Hello,

Thanks for getting back, I'm very much ok with the price £250 and the condition, i'll want you to consider that it is sold to me for now. Concerning the collection , i have made arrangement with the shipping agent that will be coming for the pickup at your location as soon as we seal these transaction. 

I will arrange a cheque for £1,850 in your name and you will deduct the cost of the Drum Kit when it clears and the remaining balance will be send to the Shipper via money gram money transfer for immediate collection/shipping arrangment of the Drum Kit because i have some other car parts to be shipped along with it from another location. 

If this is okay with you do get back to me immediately with your....

FULL NAME :-
CONTACT ADDRESS
CELL PHONE # :- or LAND PHONE #

so that the cheque can be sent ASAP and i will wait for the cheque to clears before collection commence.

Regards,


N:B:- You can deduct £20 extra for you to remove the advert from the advert site so i can be rest assure that the Drum Kit is sold to me pending the receiving of the payment....

_

Can anyone shed any light on that? I really don't understand it.
Why is he giving me a cheque for so much money?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Plus... all the spelling mistakes.


----------



## manda88

DO NOT sell your drum kit to him, thats fake fake fake, we had something similar when we put one of our cars on ebay last year. The bank transfer that he's going on about isn't legit, seriously do not sell it to him. Anyone that says anything like that isn't for real, they're conning you.
Stick it back on and say you want cash on collection, best way IMO.


----------



## manda88

In fact when someone was saying that to us, they used the exact same words, so they must have a template and just replace the words of the item that they're 'buying', they usually do it with cars that people are selling, I'm surprised they're doing it with a drum kit! Email him back and say I'm not selling it to you cos you're a dodgy :censor: and I actually want REAL money for my beloved drumkit!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Can anyone shed any light on that? I really don't understand it.
> Why is he giving me a cheque for so much money?


Yeah seriously Flan DODGY the bank transfer says it clears but you cant actually spend it and then once the drum kit had been shipped you will get a letter from your bank saying it was a fake and you wont be able to get the money, you lose drum kit and money not good. it was on fake britain and also they tried to do it to my car. sell it on ebay.


----------



## jme2049

dont sell flan he says cell phone, us brits dont use that phrase. the scamming so an so!!!:devil:


----------



## jme2049

My local rep shop has green tree frogs for £10 each, i want them soooo bad. Dont have money to do up my spare exo tank right now so im scanning round the house for junk to hock to people? 

Wonder if my mother would mind if i sold the jewellery i just found?:hmm:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cheers guys. I thought it seemed a bit dodgy.
ARGH. I thought someone wanted my drum kit.


----------



## manda88

I'm sure someone will have it if you stick it on ebay, just have it as cash on collection and hopefully nobody dodgy will come back! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

No one would pay 80 quids to come and collect it though


----------



## manda88

I'm sure someone will! Maybe if you up the price of the kit by £80 and say that the price of the drumkit includes the price of getting to IOW? If that makes sense. How much is it actually worth?


----------



## Bearnandos

Wonder if I try really hard I could sleep right to Friday.................Got my
new frogs comming on Friday.....must sleep.............:flrt:


----------



## manda88

MORE frogs?! You must have the entire worlds worth of animals in your house now!! How many frogs do you have?! Do you live in a mansion?


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> MORE frogs?! You must have the entire worlds worth of animals in your house now!! How many frogs do you have?! Do you live in a mansion?


:lol2: no - its just a 5 bed house....but has a office that I converted into a Rep Room  as as most of my frogs are pdfs - the vivs are no too large. OoOoOooOoo don't make me count them........coz I would get brain strain.......but I also have dogs, hedgehogs, fly river turtles, marine aquarium, tortoise and various geckos.....I have a mini zoo lol


----------



## manda88

Haha that's no mini zoo, it's a full blown zoo!! Let me visit you! :lol2: How are your mossys getting on? I've heard nothing about them and seen no photos!! And a 5 bedroom house, that is almost a mansion! To be fair if I lived in a house that big, I'd do exactly the same as you and just fill it with frogs, how do you manage them all?!?! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> Haha that's no mini zoo, it's a full blown zoo!! Let me visit you! :lol2: How are your mossys getting on? I've heard nothing about them and seen no photos!! And a 5 bedroom house, that is almost a mansion! To be fair if I lived in a house that big, I'd do exactly the same as you and just fill it with frogs, how do you manage them all?!?! I'm so jealous!


Mossys are fine....male is calling...sucha pretty call...:flrt: Not really a pic kinda person...coz they normally crappy pics lol.
Just have to follow a routine otherwise mainty on their viv etc...otherwise things would pile up and would go wrong.
Teaching my nephew how to care for my pets as each year I go to Florida for 10-12 days...thats the only difficult part.


----------



## manda88

Yeah I bet, I'm going away for 4 nights starting Friday and it'll be the first time I've left my frogs so I'm panicking so much that somethings gonna happen while I'm away! I'm getting my sis to pop in and feed them every day so hopefully she'll look after them properly for me, I've bought timers for their lights so she doesn't need to worry about that which is good. Is one of your mossys female then?? Now I'm even more jealous!!! I would love to have a female for my two boys, they're both constantly calling through the night, but Yoshi is much louder than Theodore, and Theodores sounds quite different to Yoshi. I've spotted them grasping a few times, so they're obviously REALLY horny haha. Do all your frogs have names?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

You have mossy's aww I love them 
My room is known as the mini zoo :lol2: In my room I have 1 leopard tortoise, 1 hermans tortoise, 1 musk turtle, 1 tropical marine tank, 1 trop fesh water, 1 goldfish tank, 3 albino african land snails and my 2 tree frogs.. then outside I have my 2 bunnies.
Theres only just enough room for me :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I'm sure someone will! Maybe if you up the price of the kit by £80 and say that the price of the drumkit includes the price of getting to IOW? If that makes sense. How much is it actually worth?


Kit was 400+
Cymbal was 100+

It's in perfect condition (bar the dust) and a bloody bargain.


----------



## ipreferaflan

In MY room I have 2 Whites, 1 mossy, 1 pygmy cham, 4 FBTs, 1 tarantula, 50ish tadpoles.

Nightmare.

2 musk turtles in my brother's room.


----------



## jme2049

How are the tads flan?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Kit was 400+
> Cymbal was 100+
> 
> It's in perfect condition (bar the dust) and a bloody bargain.


Precisely, stick it up for £300 or something and just say in the advert that it's collection only from IOW, people probably know about the charge if they're fairly local like Portsmouth way or something, maybe someone on the island would be interested!


----------



## Bearnandos

Don't have any pets in my bedroom.....pshhhhh have to have silly things like wordrobes, drawers.......hub says.......no fun at all!!! I want a nano marine next to my bed....be really nice.......:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> How are the tads flan?


Gettin bigger. Quite a few successfully hatched. Would do another video update but mum and dad have taken the camera to Luxemburg!



manda88 said:


> Precisely, stick it up for £300 or something and just say in the advert that it's collection only from IOW, people probably know about the charge if they're fairly local like Portsmouth way or something, maybe someone on the island would be interested!


Y'know what? I might just do that.

Once I get back from the job centre. I have an interview for a hospitality course.
Go me.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Gettin bigger. Quite a few successfully hatched. Would do another video update but mum and dad have taken the camera to Luxemburg!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'know what? I might just do that.
> 
> Once I get back from the job centre. I have an interview for a hospitality course.
> Go me.


Wahey! I'm glad I've influenced you into doing something. Good luck with the interview, have you heard anything more about that zoo thing?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> gettin bigger. Quite a few successfully hatched. Would do another video update but mum and dad have taken the camera to luxemburg!


free house!!!

Rfuk amphib house party at flans all are welcome


----------



## jme2049

Started work on a terrarium today. Gonna take my time and get it perfect then try to find some hyperolius(reed frogs):flrt: near me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Started work on a terrarium today. Gonna take my time and get it perfect then try to find some hyperolius(reed frogs):flrt: near me.


Get the yellow ones from dartfrog! They're fit as.....yellow frogs!


----------



## Punchfish

jme2049 said:


> Wonder if my mother would mind if i sold the jewellery i just found?:hmm:


Did you just 'find' it in her jewellery box? Actually doesn't matter I'm sure she would never notice, frogs are better than jewellery.


----------



## _jake_

Finally. Deleted about 100 spam threads, few!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get the yellow ones from dartfrog! They're fit as.....yellow frogs!


will have to have a look at them. what is dartfrog like for delivery im a bit skeptical about having them delivered? although just looking now he is only 2 and a bit hours drive away.


----------



## jme2049

Punchfish said:


> Did you just 'find' it in her jewellery box? Actually doesn't matter I'm sure she would never notice, frogs are better than jewellery.


could not agree more!


----------



## _jake_

_jake_ said:


> Finally. Deleted about 100 spam threads, few!


 Plus about 80 bannings!:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> will have to have a look at them. what is dartfrog like for delivery im a bit skeptical about having them delivered? although just looking now he is only 2 and a bit hours drive away.


I'd drive it, have a look about aswell.


----------



## Bearnandos

jme2049 said:


> will have to have a look at them. what is dartfrog like for delivery im a bit skeptical about having them delivered? although just looking now he is only 2 and a bit hours drive away.


Yeah drive there....always better to see what his has...normally has a few more that are not on his website. I normally drive there and its 3 1/2 hrs for me......but it is worth it if you are interested in a particular frog he has.


----------



## jme2049

Bearnandos said:


> Yeah drive there....always better to see what his has...normally has a few more that are not on his website. I normally drive there and its 3 1/2 hrs for me......but it is worth it if you are interested in a particular frog he has.


I wouldn't be driving personally but i'm pretty sure i could convince my dad to take me as he likes frogs aswell. Just looking at the frogs on the website alone makes me want to go i doubt i would want to leave if i go!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Wahey! I'm glad I've influenced you into doing something. Good luck with the interview, have you heard anything more about that zoo thing?


Interview went well. I'm on the course next week.
I'll actually be... doing... something.... :O

I sent an email with my CV but they haven't replied. I might go visit them. Really don't wanna miss the opportunity.



jme2049 said:


> free house!!!
> 
> Rfuk amphib house party at flans all are welcome


Price of entry is one frog per guest.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and I finished my vents viv. Gotta wait for some silicone to dry and then tomorrow morning I'm turning on the waterfall!!!! Eek.

You're all gonna have to wait until it grows in to see pictures though, I'm afraid.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and I finished my vents viv. Gotta wait for some silicone to dry and then tomorrow morning I'm turning on the waterfall!!!! Eek.
> 
> You're all gonna have to wait until it grows in to see pictures though, I'm afraid.


I think you should put the pics up now in a step by step guide DO IT OR ELSE!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've got pictures in step-by-step fashion. I'll show you what I got now.... but bear in mind it isn't finished and the waterfall isn't running....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Now where is my phone lead...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

That fine i just want to see, im really impatient


----------



## ipreferaflan

I do wanna show it off tbh.
I CAN'T FIND MY LEAD.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I do wanna show it off tbh.
> I CAN'T FIND MY LEAD.


Find it, your useless


----------



## Bearnandos

Hey anyone want to buy 13W exo terra 2.0 or 5.0 uv repti-glo bulbs for £6.50 shipped?? used them for a week at most before I changed them to 26W.....just wondering...........


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> Hey anyone want to buy 13W exo terra 2.0 or 5.0 uv repti-glo bulbs for £6.50 shipped?? used them for a week at most before I changed them to 26W.....just wondering...........


Could have asked me a week ago!


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> Could have asked me a week ago!


:lol2: forgot about them lol......just decided to clear my office and OMG I got a lot of extra equipment...including a full marine setup...arrggggg
Ebay it is lol.


----------



## Bearnandos

Arrrrgggg my pacman is calling and theres no female around awwwwwwww..........ppshhh he's so noisy!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This isn't in reference to anything in particular, but some people on this site are absolute w***ers.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> This isn't in reference to anything in particular, but some people on this site are absolute w***ers.


Who who who!!! Not me!!! I'm great!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> This isn't in reference to anything in particular, but some people on this site are absolute w***ers.


hahaha I strongly agree.









There we go chaps.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> This isn't in reference to anything in particular, but some people on this site are absolute w***ers.


*Suddenly feels paranoid* Anything I said????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nobody in particular. I just never get hassle in real life, but on here people can become very bold.

Looking wicked flan.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> *Suddenly feels paranoid* Anything I said????



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> image


WOOP! Tell me, so I can say it again!:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> This isn't in reference to anything in particular, but some people on this site are absolute w***ers.


Is it coz Alex and I are pestering you coz you're a slow poke at breedin??:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> Is it coz Alex and I are pestering you coz you're a slow poke at breedin??:gasp:



Haha no.

Yeah.

But really, no.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nobody in particular. I just never get hassle in real life, but on here people can become very bold.
> 
> Looking wicked flan.


Thanks Morgan. Nobody else even mentioned it.
I now know who the w*nkers are.

Just kiddin' guys.
Well...


----------



## manda88

How about this for POTM? Never entered it before!! Thought I'd give it a go seeing as all I do in my spare time is take pictures of all the frogs.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:flrt::flrt: how cute!


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's it.


















That's it.


















That's it.


















That's it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's it.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> That's it.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> That's it.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> That's it.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Is there any particular reason why you posted that 3 times? Or am I missing something? Looking good by the way.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Because amandapandamichaelaranda, I posted it on the page before and it got ONE mention.
The blood and sweat I've poured into that viv (literally - it's good for the plants) and people just GOING ABOUT THEIR BUSINESS 'oooh just another viv'
Well they can't ignore EIGHT PICTURES.

They probably can.

In other news! A desk in the job centre told me Denise Eastwood is a grass, today.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Because amandapandamichaelaranda, I posted it on the page before and it got ONE mention.
> The blood and sweat I've poured into that viv (literally - it's good for the plants) and people just GOING ABOUT THEIR BUSINESS 'oooh just another viv'
> Well they can't ignore EIGHT PICTURES.
> 
> They probably can.
> 
> In other news! A desk in the job centre told me Denise Eastwood is a grass, today.
> 
> image


Shut up and give me a verdict on my possible POTM entry back up the page.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda: Definitely

Flan: Are more plants to come? You'll def need plenty of broms.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda: Definitely


Ya think? Aww shucks, I'm pleased someone thinks it's worthy! I'm gonna try and get a good close up of one of the mossys before I enter it for sure, the mossys look a little more exciting I think, even though I love Oliver to pieces :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeah Mandapandamichaelaranda (that's gonna stick) looks awesome. Submit it and you got MY vote.

More plants are indeed to come. I've only got pothos and a couple of cuttings of ficus pumila in there at the moment.
I want small broms. Nothing that's gonna swamp the place


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah Mandapandamichaelaranda (that's gonna stick) looks awesome. Submit it and you got MY vote.
> 
> More plants are indeed to come. I've only got pothos and a couple of cuttings of ficus pumila in there at the moment.
> I want small broms. Nothing that's gonna swamp the place


I will be incredibly impressed if you remember that name after today! And you better vote. If I don't win, I'll blame YOU.














Not really.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I will be incredibly impressed if you remember that name after today! And you better vote. If I don't win, I'll blame YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.


It's easy

Your name

+









a panda

+









Michael Aranda.


Next.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I wonder how many frogs have won first place in POTM.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love posting pictures.
Here's one of my cat in a flowerpot.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wonder how many frogs have won first place in POTM.


I bet hardly any. Bet it's all snakes and lizards. *shakes fist*


----------



## manda88

Who the f:censor:k is Michael Aranda?

Morgan, we should make it our mission to get all of our frogs to win POTM at some point. Or at least each type of our frogs, so 3 types for me, 3 types for you, yay!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I bet hardly any. Bet it's all snakes and lizards. *shakes fist*


Apart from that guy who came in 2nd.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Who the f:censor:k is Michael Aranda?
> 
> Morgan, we should make it our mission to get all of our frogs to win POTM at some point. Or at least each type of our frogs, so 3 types for me, 3 types for you, yay!


He's a youtube vlogger. Why am I not included?! HMMM?!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Apart from that guy who came in 2nd.


His was pretty damn good.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He's a youtube vlogger. Why am I not included?! HMMM?!
> 
> 
> 
> His was pretty damn good.


Cos I hate you. Nah you can join in too, but I must warn you, my frogs are far more photogenic than yours, so you're only allowed to use your fire bellied toads! Mwahahaha!!
I'm only joking, you are most welcome to join me in the 'Frog to beat everyone elses pets to POTM' competition, including your white's and Ichabod!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Cos I hate you. Nah you can join in too, but I must warn you, my frogs are far more photogenic than yours, so you're only allowed to use your fire bellied toads! Mwahahaha!!
> I'm only joking, you are most welcome to join me in the 'Frog to beat everyone elses pets to POTM' competition, including your white's and Ichabod!


Everyone's being mean today 

My fwogs are bootiful 

I want something unique next... I don't know whether to put vents in that viv or not...


----------



## ipreferaflan

oh and I think we should call it the 'One frog to rule them all' conquest.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Everyone's being mean today
> 
> My fwogs are bootiful
> 
> I want something unique next... I don't know whether to put vents in that viv or not...


Aww you know I didn't mean it, of course your frogs are beautiful, in fact I haven't seen any pics of your white's recently, get some!



ipreferaflan said:


> oh and I think we should call it the 'One frog to rule them all' conquest.


You are SO right.

I've finally worked out how to get more than one quote in a post, go me!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get vents!


----------



## manda88

I want imitator ones.


----------



## fatlad69

ipreferaflan said:


> I want something unique next... I don't know whether to put vents in that viv or not...


Definately go for vents, amazonica are lovely as well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Aww you know I didn't mean it, of course your frogs are beautiful, in fact I haven't seen any pics of your white's recently, get some!
> 
> 
> 
> You are SO right.
> 
> I've finally worked out how to get more than one quote in a post, go me!


Yeah, I do need to take more of Archie and Carac. They're pretty funny little guys. Always bloody messy though.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Get vents!


I want vents but then I see reeds and it's like I want them. Decisions, decisions.
I <3 tree frogs.

Right. I have decided that after the vents or reeds (whichever I choose) I am moving Ichabod into the 60x45x45 (spare!) and give him a mate or two. THEN it's operation old 45x45x60 conversion for Waxy Monkeys and I'm DONE!
At least for like a year or so.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Definately go for vents, amazonica are lovely as well.


Owh I know! They're so purdy.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Right. I have decided that after the vents or reeds (whichever I choose) I am moving Ichabod into the 60x45x45 (spare!) and give him a mate or two. THEN it's operation old 45x45x60 conversion for Waxy Monkeys and I'm DONE!
> At least for like a year or so.


You'll see another frog that you'll want in that time!! I have about 7 different kinds of reptile I want at the mo! But I won't get (some of) them til I've got a bigger place.


----------



## manda88

Anywho I'm off to beddy bys now, way past my bed time. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You'll see another frog that you'll want in that time!! I have about 7 different kinds of reptile I want at the mo! But I won't get (some of) them til I've got a bigger place.


WMTFs will always be top of the list. Always.



manda88 said:


> Anywho I'm off to beddy bys now, way past my bed time. See y'all tomorrow!


I didn't notice the time. Film. Bed.
Nighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhht.


----------



## fatlad69

Here is one of my amazonica.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alright. I'm having them.


----------



## fatlad69

Make sure you have lots and lots of springtails in your viv, they love them. I have four but I would say a trio would be fine in your viv. They are out and about all the time.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've been deliberately avoiding PDFs, buuuut...


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> Make sure you have lots and lots of springtails in your viv, they love them. I have four but I would say a trio would be fine in your viv. They are out and about all the time.


Really? A trio? That would be awesome. Defo going for them. I love the pics of yours! The colours are really nice.


----------



## fatlad69

They look better in real life. Their colours are metalic and change with the light. They loooove to climb and have explored every inch of the viv. The thumb in the picture is my daughters and shecis only 12. they are the size of a 5p at present. Flanman a nice piece of liana branch would look good in your viv, giving another climbing surface. Order a piece when you get your broms, you could attach a brom to it as well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> They look better in real life. Their colours are metalic and change with the light. They loooove to climb and have explored every inch of the viv. The thumb in the picture is my daughters and shecis only 12. they are the size of a 5p at present. Flanman a nice piece of liana branch would look good in your viv, giving another climbing surface. Order a piece when you get your broms, you could attach a brom to it as well.


I did want some wood! Sounds brilliant. I will do that.


----------



## fatlad69

I may have a piece you could have, I will look tomorrow. I would also add some of this low down in your viv.

Snakeskin plant 
Fittonia 'red'

Attractive, low growing plants with amazing red leaves possessing a snakeskin pattern. Thrives in a humid vivarium with medium lighting. The leaves enjoy abundant moisture/misting.

I got mine for £1.99 from a garden centre and adds colour to the viv as well as giving the frogs somewhere else to hide.


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> I may have a piece you could have, I will look tomorrow. I would also add some of this low down in your viv.
> 
> Snakeskin plant
> Fittonia 'red'
> 
> Attractive, low growing plants with amazing red leaves possessing a snakeskin pattern. Thrives in a humid vivarium with medium lighting. The leaves enjoy abundant moisture/misting.
> 
> I got mine for £1.99 from a garden centre and adds colour to the viv as well as giving the frogs somewhere else to hide.


Cheers man!

I think I'll just order it from dartfrog. Much easier intit.


----------



## fatlad69

I will check out postage, if it's not too expensive I will send it to you FREE!


----------



## ipreferaflan

fatlad69 said:


> I will check out postage, if it's not too expensive I will send it to you FREE!


Fatlad you are awesome. Do you want anything in return?
I have a pack of 3 sponge mushrooms (used two) if you want 'em.


----------



## Bearnandos

fatlad69 said:


> They look better in real life. Their colours are metalic and change with the light. They loooove to climb and have explored every inch of the viv. The thumb in the picture is my daughters and shecis only 12. they are the size of a 5p at present. Flanman a nice piece of liana branch would look good in your viv, giving another climbing surface. Order a piece when you get your broms, you could attach a brom to it as well.


I was gonna say...boy you got a teeny thumb :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Great work flanman! :2thumb: Will look awesome im sure in a few months with its residents.


----------



## manda88

fatlad69 said:


> Here is one of my amazonica.
> image
> image


I'm sorry if this is a really stupid question, but are they a type of imitator? I loooooove these! If I were to get any darts then I'd get me some of these bad boys.

Good morning by the way!! It's too early.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm sorry if this is a really stupid question, but are they a type of imitator? I loooooove these! If I were to get any darts then I'd get me some of these bad boys.
> 
> Good morning by the way!! It's too early.


Nope. _Dendrobates Ventrimaculatus._


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nope. _Dendrobates Ventrimaculatus._


Damn. Was I even close?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh and Jeberos _Imitators > Vents._


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Damn. Was I even close?


Well yeah, it's pretty easy to get them mixed up!


----------



## manda88

What does that mean?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What does that mean?!


Greater than.


----------



## manda88

Thought so, I'm having a slow day today. I'm glad it's easy to mix those two up though, I don't feel so stupid anymore!
So, got a pic for the POTM yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Thought so, I'm having a slow day today. I'm glad it's easy to mix those two up though, I don't feel so stupid anymore!
> So, got a pic for the POTM yet?


Tried to get some this morning but they were a little blurred 

Might use the close up of the belly/intestines shot.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tried to get some this morning but they were a little blurred
> 
> Might use the close up of the belly/intestines shot.


I'm currently going through possible pictures that I want to use, it's so hard to choose!!! I'm going to enter one and Matt's going to enter another so at least I can choose two pictures.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm currently going through possible pictures that I want to use, it's so hard to choose!!! I'm going to enter one and Matt's going to enter another so at least I can choose two pictures.


I might use the ones I posted already, do you reckon the belly one or the one from above? The one from above is much clearer.....


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might use the ones I posted already, do you reckon the belly one or the one from above? The one from above is much clearer.....


I can't remember which ones you mean, show me please! I'm gonna end up posting about 6 pics for you to help me choose from in a minute!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/491334-couldnt-wait.html


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/491334-couldnt-wait.html


URGH they're soooo cute, I think you should use the one from above, the 4th one down, it's awesome! And you can still see it's see-through-ness, whereas the one from underneath isn't as colourful and eye catching if that makes sense.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> URGH they're soooo cute, I think you should use the one from above, the 4th one down, it's awesome! And you can still see it's see-through-ness, whereas the one from underneath isn't as colourful and eye catching if that makes sense.


yay! Good call.


----------



## manda88

These are the ones I need to choose from, one of the white's/Diglett and one of the mossies,























































Or that one of Oliver from a couple of pages ago.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like the white's looking up! But not sure if it counts as close up?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like the white's looking up! But not sure if it counts as close up?


I do too, it's my favourite picture of her!! About 2 seconds after I took that pic she launched herself at the camera and settled herself on the lens. I think it's a bit small to enter really, but I think it could still pass for a 'close up' shot, I've looked at the other entries and people have got ones of their reps that aren't majorly close. There was another close up theme around July last year, I had a look at that earlier for comparison, have a look!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I do too, it's my favourite picture of her!! About 2 seconds after I took that pic she launched herself at the camera and settled herself on the lens. I think it's a bit small to enter really, but I think it could still pass for a 'close up' shot, I've looked at the other entries and people have got ones of their reps that aren't majorly close. There was another close up theme around July last year, I had a look at that earlier for comparison, have a look!


 
Cool, go for it then!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cool, go for it then!


Argh I just don't know! I don't think I will use that one, just because it's not big enough and it's not particularly eye catching, even though it's adorable. I think I'm either gonna go with that one I posted on page 264 or the one of Oliver on the bamboo eating the locust.....help meee! And I'm gonna use the pic of the first mossy for Matt to use.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Argh I just don't know! I don't think I will use that one, just because it's not big enough and it's not particularly eye catching, even though it's adorable. I think I'm either gonna go with that one I posted on page 264 or the one of Oliver on the bamboo eating the locust.....help meee! And I'm gonna use the pic of the first mossy for Matt to use.


The 264 one 

IMO.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The 264 one
> 
> IMO.


Yeah, I'm gonna do it!! I helped you and you helped me, yay!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just woke up. How mental is that?

Assignment for today. Fun times.

Definitely use the first picture of the mossy. That was awesome. Love the red on him.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I just woke up. How mental is that?
> 
> Assignment for today. Fun times.
> 
> Definitely use the first picture of the mossy. That was awesome. Love the red on him.


I wish I could sleep in for that long, even on weekends I wake up at around half 8. On Monday I woke up at 9.45 which was nothing short of miraculous!! But I had woken up several times before and forced myself back to sleep.
Matt has entered that first pic of the mossy and I've entered that first one I posted of Oliver yesterday, so fingers crossed people like them! :2thumb:
Good luck with your assignment, what was it about?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ohhh and Twilight fans...
This article on why a Breaking Dawn film MUST be made was terrific.

THE DEVIN'S ADVOCATE: WHY BREAKING DAWN MUST BE MADE INTO A MOVIE


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I wish I could sleep in for that long, even on weekends I wake up at around half 8. On Monday I woke up at 9.45 which was nothing short of miraculous!! But I had woken up several times before and forced myself back to sleep.
> Matt has entered that first pic of the mossy and I've entered that first one I posted of Oliver yesterday, so fingers crossed people like them! :2thumb:
> Good luck with your assignment, what was it about?


I always sleep too long. Being jobless gives you too much free time. Huff

The assignment is on a re-written Greek tragedy and I have to argue for which character has the bigger case. 1500 words. I average at about 500 words before my mind starts wandering and I can't work any more haha.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Ohhh and Twilight fans...
> This article on why a Breaking Dawn film MUST be made was terrific.
> 
> THE DEVIN'S ADVOCATE: WHY BREAKING DAWN MUST BE MADE INTO A MOVIE


That made me laugh, when said like that it is soooo true!!



ipreferaflan said:


> I always sleep too long. Being jobless gives you too much free time. Huff
> 
> The assignment is on a re-written Greek tragedy and I have to argue for which character has the bigger case. 1500 words. I average at about 500 words before my mind starts wandering and I can't work any more haha.


Sounds thrilling!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I always sleep too long. Being jobless gives you too much free time. Huff
> 
> The assignment is on a re-written Greek tragedy and I have to argue for which character has the bigger case. 1500 words. I average at about 500 words before my mind starts wandering and I can't work any more haha.


500 words is an intro!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I am Quaid. Douglas Quaid.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That made me laugh, when said like that it is soooo true!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds thrilling!


It's actually pretty damn good.



Morgan Freeman said:


> 500 words is an intro!


They gotta be good though! I can type 80 words a minute but they're not necessarily good words!
More like 'plum-frog went to the supermarket, he got some chips.'


I've decided to enter POTM! With THIS!










What do you guys think? Only minor contrast/brightening and cropping editing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's awesome!!!!!!!

Everyone's going to wonder where all the frogs came from!


----------



## ipreferaflan

We're back and we're back with a vengeance.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why do I always get one bold frog and one shy frog with every pair I get?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Why do I always get one bald frog and one hairy frog with every pair I get?


----------



## jme2049

just applied for 2 jobs. The first bit of job searching ive done in weeks. Withinh 5 mines barclays and rbs had both told me i was unsuccessful!

boo :censor:ing hoo!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> just applied for 2 jobs. The first bit of job searching ive done in weeks. Withinh 5 mines barclays and rbs had both told me i was unsuccessful!
> 
> boo :censor:ing hoo!


At least they got back to you.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> At least they got back to you.


that is very true. i had an interview before for a security job the woman measured me up for a uniform and i still never got the job! never even made contact with me again. i thought i had the job:gasp:

Did find it weird that she cupped the crown jewels whilst measuring my inseam tho:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> that is very true. i had an interview before for a security job the woman measured me up for a uniform and i still never got the job! never even made contact with me again. i thought i had the job:gasp:
> 
> Did find it weird that she cupped the crown jewels whilst measuring my inseam tho:whistling2:


hahahaha.
Nightmare.

I'm looking forward to my hospitality course next week. Just for something to do.
When I was in the interview for it at the job centre, I had to do a literacy and numeracy test. It was the most patronising experience of my life.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's actually pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> They gotta be good though! I can type 80 words a minute but they're not necessarily good words!
> More like 'plum-frog went to the supermarket, he got some chips.'
> 
> 
> I've decided to enter POTM! With THIS!
> 
> image
> 
> What do you guys think? Only minor contrast/brightening and cropping editing.


Is that one of the fire bellied tads?! It's insane!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Is that one of the fire bellied tads?! It's insane!!


It is! They're pretty amazing. I don't really know if normal spawn looks like that though!
Glad you like it. I entered the f*ck out of it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It is! They're pretty amazing. I don't really know if normal spawn looks like that though!
> Glad you like it. I entered the f*ck out of it.


That sounds so wrong in so many ways. I'm sure that's what normal spawn looks like! The common frog tadpoles I've got at home at the moment are growing sooooo quickly, I went home on my lunch break just now and loads of them are swimming around with little fat bellies, the rest of them have lined themselves round the edge of the tank just underneath the water line, I daren't turn the filter on in case it sucks them all in! They all seem to think that the filter is a nice place to sit!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That sounds so wrong in so many ways. I'm sure that's what normal spawn looks like! The common frog tadpoles I've got at home at the moment are growing sooooo quickly, I went home on my lunch break just now and loads of them are swimming around with little fat bellies, the rest of them have lined themselves round the edge of the tank just underneath the water line, I daren't turn the filter on in case it sucks them all in! They all seem to think that the filter is a nice place to sit!


OWH. Can you see their insides? I thought that was so cool. I think I'll get less votes if people think it's common spawn. Not exotic enough.
One of mine got stuck in the filter but I turned it off and he swimmed away. They're not too bad.

To rephrase; I entered it into the competition. Much less wrong.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> OWH. Can you see their insides? I thought that was so cool. I think I'll get less votes if people think it's common spawn. Not exotic enough.
> One of mine got stuck in the filter but I turned it off and he swimmed away. They're not too bad.
> 
> To rephrase; I entered it into the competition. Much less wrong.


Nah, they're all just black blobs with tails, they literally look like tiny axolotls, they don't look like sperm yet. I'm gonna turn the filter on once they're big enough to not get sucked in, they don't really need it anyway seeing as they would've been living in still water in the pond anyway.
It's 'swam' away not 'swimmed' away :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Nah, they're all just black blobs with tails, they literally look like tiny axolotls, they don't look like sperm yet. I'm gonna turn the filter on once they're big enough to not get sucked in, they don't really need it anyway seeing as they would've been living in still water in the pond anyway.
> It's 'swam' away not 'swimmed' away :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I almost feel like drinking bleach now.

Swimmed? SWIMMED?!

Goodbye journalism.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I almost feel like drinking bleach now.
> 
> Swimmed? SWIMMED?!
> 
> Goodbye journalism.


School boy error. I almost called you a dork, but then I thought nah don't know you well enough to resort to insulting names.
If the people on the daily mail website can become journalists, then I'm sure as hell that you can, their grammar is atrocious! I love spotting spelling mistakes and correcting people.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> School boy error. I almost called you a dork, but then I thought nah don't know you well enough to resort to insulting names.
> If the people on the daily mail website can become journalists, then I'm sure as hell that you can, their grammar is atrocious! I love spotting spelling mistakes and correcting people.


I don't think dork is too insulting. In fact I <3 the word. Son Of Dork were insaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane.
So... YOU'RE a DORK.

Daily Mail journalists do suck big-time. They ALWAYS spell swap 'swop'.
Does my head in.
I prefer bbc news but I read the Daily Mail every now and again, just know I'm prepared to be extremely wound up by stories of asylum seekers taking the piss.
haha


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't think dork is too insulting. In fact I <3 the word. Son Of Dork were insaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane.
> So... YOU'RE a DORK.
> 
> Daily Mail journalists do suck big-time. They ALWAYS spell swap 'swop'.
> Does my head in.
> I prefer bbc news but I read the Daily Mail every now and again, just know I'm prepared to be extremely wound up by stories of asylum seekers taking the piss.
> haha


OK, I'm happy to call you names now then, I just didn't want to actually offend people when I just mean it jokingly, but now I know I am safe! I've got the Son of Dork album at home, I remember wanting some of James' Sic Puppy brand stuff but I never got round to it.
I read the Daily Mail online loads, but their reporter people are so dumb it makes me sick. I comment on articles sometimes with what I like to think are witty comments but they never get shown, I wonder why....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A mail reader? Respect. Window. Out of.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> OK, I'm happy to call you names now then, I just didn't want to actually offend people when I just mean it jokingly, but now I know I am safe! I've got the Son of Dork album at home, I remember wanting some of James' Sic Puppy brand stuff but I never got round to it.
> I read the Daily Mail online loads, but their reporter people are so dumb it makes me sick. I comment on articles sometimes with what I like to think are witty comments but they never get shown, I wonder why....


I've got a sicpuppy belt buckle. Saw Son of Dork live in Portsmouth. They were incredible. Sick was AMAZING.
I've also spoken to James over myspace. His own personal myspace and he was talking to me. It was insane.
ALSO when Dave quit SOD he hijacked their myspace and they had to make a new one. I was the first person they accepted.
I'm not weird.



Morgan Freeman said:


> A mail reader? Respect. Window. Out of.


You can't deny that it's entertaining. Just can't take it as 'the truth'.
I prefer the bbc news website for keeping up to date with current affairs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> You can't deny that it's entertaining. Just can't take it as 'the truth'.
> I prefer the bbc news website for keeping up to date with current affairs.


Entertaining in a people actually fall for this kinda way I guess!

BBC is ok, still need to read around all the articles and do your own research. Their science reporting is shocking.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> A mail reader? Respect. Window. Out of.


You respected me? :') I don't care if you don't respect me any more, I knew it was once there and now there's nothing you can do about it!
I only read it cos I got bored of BBC banging on about politics, Daily Mail has funny stuff like old people driving their cars through their garage wall and into a ditch behind their house. Now THAT'S entertainment!



ipreferaflan said:


> I've got a sicpuppy belt buckle. Saw Son of Dork live in Portsmouth. They were incredible. Sick was AMAZING.
> I've also spoken to James over myspace. His own personal myspace and he was talking to me. It was insane.
> ALSO when Dave quit SOD he hijacked their myspace and they had to make a new one. I was the first person they accepted.
> I'm not weird.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't deny that it's entertaining. Just can't take it as 'the truth'.
> I prefer the bbc news website for keeping up to date with current affairs.


My God. I used to love Matt Willis, I met him in HMV in Guildford when he was doing signings. I asked him how he was and he said he had a cold, so I replied with 'gutted!'. I still have the beer mat he signed! :flrt: I touched his hair....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Entertaining in a people actually fall for this kinda way I guess!
> 
> BBC is ok, still need to read around all the articles and do your own research. Their science reporting is shocking.


Geekologie - Gadgets, Gizmos, and Awesome is da bomb for science.



manda88 said:


> My God. I used to love Matt Willis, I met him in HMV in Guildford when he was doing signings. I asked him how he was and he said he had a cold, so I replied with 'gutted!'. I still have the beer mat he signed! :flrt: I touched his hair....


Matt Willis was my least fav. James was my man.
Charlie was damn cool too and I LOVE fightstar.

The one thing that I remember Matt Willis for is the 'GO!' in Air Hostess. That was the peak of his existence.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Everyone who reads the mail seems to do so for a laugh!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Geekologie - Gadgets, Gizmos, and Awesome is da bomb for science.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Willis was my least fav. James was my man.
> Charlie was damn cool too and I LOVE fightstar.
> 
> The one thing that I remember Matt Willis for is the 'GO!' in Air Hostess. That was the peak of his existence.


I liked Charlie first and then I discovered Matt. Charlie's eyebrows got a bit scary. I loved the songs that Matt sung on both the albums, they were my faves, can't be bothered to type out what they're called, you know which ones I mean!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Everyone who reads the mail seems to do so for a laugh!


Too right, they hardly ever print actual news! They just follow Cheryl Cole, Jordon and Peaches Geldof around. My God I HATE Peaches Geldof, she is just such a nobody.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Everyone who reads the mail seems to do so for a laugh!


hahaha that's so true! In that respect - it's a highly successful paper!
I think they play on it quite a bit though.



manda88 said:


> I liked Charlie first and then I discovered Matt. Charlie's eyebrows got a bit scary. I loved the songs that Matt sung on both the albums, they were my faves, can't be bothered to type out what they're called, you know which ones I mean!
> 
> 
> 
> Too right, they hardly ever print actual news! They just follow Cheryl Cole, Jordon and Peaches Geldof around. My God I HATE Peaches Geldof, she is just such a nobody.


haha I do. Always Busted > Mcfly
Always.

I saw Mcfly at the festival. They sucked.
SOD were tons better.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha I do. Always Busted > Mcfly
> Always.
> 
> I saw Mcfly at the festival. They sucked.
> SOD were tons better.


I used to love McFly, but I did prefer Busted's stuff. Harry from McFly was FIT! I saw them live about 3 times, once when they were supporting Busted and then went to actually see them the other two times, I was really close to the front the second time, got some quality pics but I've deleted them all now cos it was when I was about 17.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I used to love McFly, but I did prefer Busted's stuff. Harry from McFly was FIT! I saw them live about 3 times, once when they were supporting Busted and then went to actually see them the other two times, I was really close to the front the second time, got some quality pics but I've deleted them all now cos it was when I was about 17.


I liked the drummer that no one liked! Yay!
He was the best.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You like crap bands.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I liked the drummer that no one liked! Yay!
> He was the best.


Woo!



Morgan Freeman said:


> You like crap bands.


You listen to drum n base and stuff like that, don't you? Enough said. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> You listen to drum n base and stuff like that, don't you? Enough said. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 


I likes da grunge.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I likes da grunge.


Aww I'm sorry. I don't like making people sad. I'm loving a bit of the old Panic at the Disco at the moment, I've been singing along to it loudly in the car for the past couple of weeks. Poor poor public.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Aww I'm sorry. I don't like making people sad. I'm loving a bit of the old Panic at the Disco at the moment, I've been singing along to it loudly in the car for the past couple of weeks. Poor poor public.


 SAD FACE.

I might be going to a casino saturday, ooh er.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> SAD FACE.
> 
> I might be going to a casino saturday, ooh er.


Oooh get you! Bettings that on Sunday you'll be on here saying that you lost all your money. I'm going to north Wales tomorrow and don't get back til Tuesday, I'm going to go to the zooooooo!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Aww I'm sorry. I don't like making people sad. I'm loving a bit of the old Panic at the Disco at the moment, I've been singing along to it loudly in the car for the past couple of weeks. Poor poor public.


HELL YES!

I used to love all that pop-punk stuff. Still do but screamo is hella better.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm into Florence and the Machine and Elbow in a big way at the moment, but I like lots of different kinds of music.

The Daily Mail is even more vile than the Sun (which is saying something!). I reckon even their ink is poisonous...


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> HELL YES!
> 
> I used to love all that pop-punk stuff. Still do but screamo is hella better.


Haha I'm glad you approve! How can you sing along to screamo though? I like to be able to actually sing (or at least attempt to) along to things, whereas screamo is literally just AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm into Florence and the Machine and Elbow in a big way at the moment, but I like lots of different kinds of music.
> 
> The Daily Mail is even more vile than the Sun (which is saying something!). I reckon even their ink is poisonous...


I love a couple of Elbow's songs, saw them at Reading back in 2006, I was in their video for one of their songs! Dunno what song though so never actually saw the vid haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

'One day like this' is my fave of theirs at the mo- it changes!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> 'One day like this' is my fave of theirs at the mo- it changes!:lol2:


Same! And their other well known one is my other fave, I haven't listened to their album for a while so I'll have to remind myself of which others I like!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm into Florence and the Machine and Elbow in a big way at the moment, but I like lots of different kinds of music.
> 
> *The Daily Mail is even more vile than the Sun (which is saying something!). I reckon even their ink is poisonous...*


Disagree! The Sun is so 'TITS! Buy me!'



manda88 said:


> Haha I'm glad you approve! How can you sing along to screamo though? I like to be able to actually sing (or at least attempt to) along to things, whereas screamo is literally just AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


I can scream. Rarghrarghragh. It's EZ.
It DOES have lyrics by the way.
Duhhh.


----------



## _jake_

Afternoon! How are you all on this beautiful, sunny and gorgeous day?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm into Florence and the Machine and Elbow in a big way at the moment, but I like lots of different kinds of music.
> 
> The Daily Mail is even more vile than the Sun (which is saying something!). I reckon even their ink is poisonous...


The Mail has pretensions of being a serious paper, which is what makes it worse.

I want to kick Melanie Philips in the snatch.


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> Afternoon! How are you all on this beautiful, sunny and gorgeous day?


getting heat stroke while doing some gardening!!!! picking up dog poop....hmmmm should be saying...getting my daughter to pick up dog poop so hubs can start mowing the lawn.......nice day


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Afternoon! How are you all on this beautiful, sunny and gorgeous day?


I really need a poo and someone's in the bathroom.


----------



## LIZARD

Hey peeps how are we all! Hope you are all fine n dandy!!! What a lush day 

Aint been on much as OH actually had some time off work and i had 3 days off too!!! Mind u im glad hes gone back to work as he has bought another car and spent a lot of time on the net searching for cars!!! 

Hope u managed to have a poo morgan!!!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, it was immense.


----------



## LIZARD

LMAO :lol2: good on you


----------



## _jake_

Bearnandos said:


> getting heat stroke while doing some gardening!!!! picking up dog poop....hmmmm should be saying...getting my daughter to pick up dog poop so hubs can start mowing the lawn.......nice day


 Sounds like fun, what dogs ya got??:2thumb:


Morgan Freeman said:


> I really need a poo and someone's in the bathroom.


 Damn, I hate that! Should just shout 'poo priority' and let you go in!:gasp:


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> Sounds like fun, what dogs ya got??:2thumb:
> 
> Damn, I hate that! Should just shout 'poo priority' and let you go in!:gasp:


Got a lazy shi tzu and a mad bichon lol.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Man this is Off topic talking about POO. 

By the way Flan haven't had chance to comment but your vents viv is very nice!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## LIZARD

my hounds eat a lot of raw bones so its not nasty poo lol! If they stay in the garden they i have to search for it as we have a large garden but if they use the other 30 acres i must admit i dont pick it up!!!! I cant find it unless its a cold day and it steams then LMAO:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woooh my peacocks are calling!!!!


----------



## LIZARD

COOLIO i think peacocks rock dude!!!


----------



## _jake_

Wooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## LIZARD

LOL jake u are making wanna have a wooo, so here goes WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## LIZARD

HAHAHAHA u are the woo man im gonna call u woo now lol


----------



## _jake_

Woo is the word of century  . I am very happy, I can turn my walk in closet into a rep/phib 'room'. Gonna build one or two vivs for a APH or something, then put shelving above them for exos


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Evening frog people. 

I'm sorry, but I just entered POTM with a non-frog picture :gasp: But I did only take it yesterday, & then today I look & POTM is close-ups, so it must be fate or some such thing. 

I went shopping today, first time out without someone to look after me since I got out of hospital :2thumb: I always know summer's well on it's way when I get the urge to buy dresses, I got a lovely one today, black & floaty, just like all the other dresses I own :flrt:

I also bought a pack of mini -marshmallows, which I am fighting the urge to open, because if I open them, I will eat them all & then have none left


----------



## LIZARD

SOUNDS cool dude

Im impressed i managed to find my house on google maps

yeay

the pics was taken last yr so its changed now, its looking better and its been wood treated and garden cleared up. Looking at the pics we have done a fair bit of work to it 

google - Google Maps

google - Google Maps


----------



## Ron Magpie

We need a pic of you modelling the dress- preferably before you eat all the marshmallows and can't get into it!:lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Phft...no chance, I still look like someone's tried to decapitate me with a blunt hacksaw - I swear a small child freaked out today when they saw my neck :|


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Found mine. It's pretty old all the work is done and my mate's crappy car aswell.


----------



## LIZARD

TOOK ME friggin ages to find mine!!! Im in the sticks a bit! Why they cant take nice pics when my dogs r out n the cars are on the drive pffft


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Show show!

I'm not a stalker, just nosey.


----------



## jme2049

in my google street view i can see the old lady from across the road who used to shout at me if i went in her garden. She's dead now so its like seeing a ghost so i dont tend to look no more!


----------



## LIZARD

what mine morgan? its a shat picture but i put 2 links up above i think it was just when we moved in they dont show the great gardens or anything, it looks shabby on there


----------



## _jake_

Eww my house is when we first moved in = tip!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> what mine morgan? its a shat picture but i put 2 links up above i think it was just when we moved in they dont show the great gardens or anything, it looks shabby on there


Links just go to google maps.


----------



## jme2049

heres my house(bushes outside)Google Maps


and heres ghost lady in the red!!!
Google Maps

whoops links dont work!


----------



## LIZARD

Oh soz morgan! Dont make me do it again it took me ages lol


----------



## LIZARD

how do i post the link then peeps? Like Morgan f says its just comes up google maps????


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hiiiiii! Miss me? 

I am shattered! My son turned 10 today and we have been on the go for the last few days...people staying over, been out alllllll day...did not get back in till after 9.30 and my feet are achy.

Anyway. Good news, for me anyway, hopefully...guy along the road was moving and attempted to move a 4ft tank...he broke it! :lol2: Not funny but very good for me cause his wife said I could have it for nothing. Apparently it is just a large crack along the top but no longer any use to him. I just hope he did not throw it out before she got home from work! 

What has everyone else been getting up to?


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hiiiiii! Miss me?
> 
> I am shattered! My son turned 10 today and we have been on the go for the last few days...people staying over, been out alllllll day...did not get back in till after 9.30 and my feet are achy.
> 
> Anyway. Good news, for me anyway, hopefully...guy along the road was moving and attempted to move a 4ft tank...he broke it! :lol2: Not funny but very good for me cause his wife said I could have it for nothing. Apparently it is just a large crack along the top but no longer any use to him. I just hope he did not throw it out before she got home from work!
> 
> What has everyone else been getting up to?


My daughters 7th b-day the other day and finished spring cleaning....my peacocks will be here 2morrow


----------



## ilovetoads2

I did a massive clean and clear at the tail end of last week...my house was looking fantastic...until Sunday! Now I am just trying to keep up with all of these excited children and their friends who are on Easter break until a week Tuesday...another birthday boy at the end of April so we can just start all over again! :lol2:

Cant wait to see pics of the peacocks in their new home! About time too!


----------



## _jake_

I am bored.


----------



## LIZARD

im drunk:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Sounds fun! :lol:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> im drunk:2thumb:


:gasp: r u really drunk ???


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am getting ready to play Call of Duty-Modern Warfare...still prefer it to the later one! chrisbennick, come play with me!! (ps3)


----------



## ilovetoads2

Just wondered what the stars mean under our names...???


----------



## LIZARD

Yer im always drunk! I have a BIG prob with alcohol i drink it it gets me pissed lol!!!

im rehoming a rabbit soon bless shes an old lady and she was a wild rabbit! I am scared of wild rabbits ever since watership down brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! creepy but i though i would get over it this way and im in the right kinda work to do this

i sed yes to the bunny before i was drunk mind!!! But im scared of the ode now!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hello chaps. I've been to the beach with da boyz.
On the walk home I saw A HEDGEHOG!!! It was so cute and beautiful and amazing and I took pictures.


----------



## DeadLee

I hate alan carr i dont find him funny and all his jokes are at someone else's expense


----------



## DeadLee

What is with all the muppets avatars??


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> I hate alan carr i dont find him funny and all his jokes are at someone else's expense


His jokes are all 'Ooooh willies!'

Can't stand Frankie Boyle either. Eurgh.

Ricky Gervais is the guy for comedy (although his films suck)


----------



## ilovetoads2

Dont like him either...actually, I am too easily offended to like any comedian, so I am biased.


----------



## DeadLee

Also is there a way to stop the forum automatically subscribing you to a thread as soon as you reply to it. I would rather choose what i subscribe to as i get loads of emails.

This is my first day on the forums


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Dont like him either...actually, I am too easily offended to like any comedian, so I am biased.


hahaha. Nawh. I'm not offended, just don't think they're very funny.



Blinx56 said:


> Also is there a way to stop the forum automatically subscribing you to a thread as soon as you reply to it. I would rather choose what i subscribe to as i get loads of emails.
> 
> This is my first day on the forums


That never happened to me... Try PMing a mod. Saedcantas is friendly.

and welcome!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Muppetwise, we got called Muppets.


----------



## DeadLee

Just PM'd him. I just thought it was the norm


----------



## Ron Magpie

Can't imagine why...:whistling2:

I've just been argueing politics with a bunch of w:censor:rs on a gay website- *how* can you be gay and be right-wing??? Does history mean nothing?

Rant over.

I quite like Alan Carr in small doses, but like all comedians, he gets old, fast. I do prefer the sly, clever, subtle ones, on the whole.


----------



## DeadLee

Ah i think i fixed it i set the subscription update to do no subscribe


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Hello chaps. I've been to the beach with da boyz.
> On the walk home I saw A HEDGEHOG!!! It was so cute and beautiful and amazing and I took pictures.


OoooOooOoo hedgies...I :flrt:hedgies.......ever since I was small...thats why I have pygmy hedgies.....SOoOoOOooO cute the way they huff and puff at you  OooOOO should have babies soon I hope


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> Just PM'd him. I just thought it was the norm


He's a her!



Ron Magpie said:


> Can't imagine why...:whistling2:
> 
> I've just been argueing politics with a bunch of w:censor:rs on a gay website- *how* can you be gay and be right-wing??? Does history mean nothing?
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> I quite like Alan Carr in small doses, but like all comedians, he gets old, fast. I do prefer the sly, clever, subtle ones, on the whole.


Yeah, that does contradict itself. But then you get gay Catholic priests so...
Personally (and I like to avoid politics on the internet - always ends in argument) I'm pretty left but completely sick of the Labour party. To the point where I'd actually be happy for the Conservatives to take over.

It's a sorry state of affairs when you lose so much faith in your government that you're happy for someone else to have a go and 'see if they can do better'.

If we'd had Gordon Brown from the beginning I may have a different viewpoint. Tony Blair was a ****.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Can't imagine why...:whistling2:
> 
> I've just been argueing politics with a bunch of w:censor:rs on a gay website- *how* can you be gay and be right-wing??? Does history mean nothing?
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> I quite like Alan Carr in small doses, but like all comedians, he gets old, fast. I do prefer the sly, clever, subtle ones, on the whole.


I was discussing gay tories earlier. Weird.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> OoooOooOoo hedgies...I :flrt:hedgies.......ever since I was small...thats why I have pygmy hedgies.....SOoOoOOooO cute the way they huff and puff at you  OooOOO should have babies soon I hope


Awww! How do you care for them? This one was soooo cute.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> He's a her!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does contradict itself. But then you get gay Catholic priests so...
> Personally (and I like to avoid politics on the internet - always ends in argument) I'm pretty left but completely sick of the Labour party. To the point where I'd actually be happy for the Conservatives to take over.
> 
> It's a sorry state of affairs when you lose so much faith in your government that you're happy for someone else to have a go and 'see if they can do better'.
> 
> If we'd had Gordon Brown from the beginning I may have a different viewpoint. Tony Blair was a ****.


OMG....I have to ditto flanny!!!!!


----------



## DeadLee

Do you get annoyed with people who just seem to buy a pet amphibian willy nilly with no real research. What annoys me is people who say things like i am considering getting a pacman frog. Are they good swimmers and how deep should the water be...It annoys me because i am not fortunate enough to be able to own an amphibian at this time. And these people buy them just almost as an impulse buy.


----------



## DeadLee

Ah sorry dunno why i just assumed it was a guy. Very sexist of me


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Awww! How do you care for them? This one was soooo cute.


Pygmy hedgies are pretty easy to care for - but you must set aside time every day if possible to handle them if you want to keep them tame.
the only difficult part is drying them after their weekly bath and cutting their toe-nails...can get prickly!!! They live happily on good quality dried cat food (low fat/high protein) with treats of live insects which I have plenty of.........
You planning to get one?


----------



## Bearnandos

Blinx56 said:


> Ah sorry dunno why i just assumed it was a guy. Very sexist of me


:gasp: Shame on you!!!!...................:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I want one bigtime- but the space issue, as always, dominates. How responsive are they? I've always put them about the level of armadillos (which I have kept)- happy enough to bug you for food, but not exactly affectionate.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> OMG....I have to ditto flanny!!!!!


Excellent! I'm glad you feel that way.
I have absolutely no idea who to vote for in the coming election (which is supposed to take place on my 20th birthday!)



Blinx56 said:


> Do you get annoyed with people who just seem to buy a pet amphibian willy nilly with no real research. What annoys me is people who say things like i am considering getting a pacman frog. Are they good swimmers and how deep should the water be...It annoys me because i am not fortunate enough to be able to own an amphibian at this time. And these people buy them just almost as an impulse buy.


Hmmm... It doesn't bother me when people are asking for advice. At least they're doing that.
I bought a Tarantula on impulse before... and got my turtles without doing much research (they were pretty much dumped on me though).

The hypocrite in me would be annoyed if somebody bought a lovely frog on impulse though. If it was a Waxy Monkey frog I'd be extremely annoyed. Lil old jealous me.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Pygmy hedgies are pretty easy to care for - but you must set aside time every day if possible to handle them if you want to keep them tame.
> the only difficult part is drying them after their weekly bath and cutting their toe-nails...can get prickly!!! They live happily on good quality dried cat food (low fat/high protein) with treats of live insects which I have plenty of.........
> You planning to get one?


I'd absolutely love one! Don't really have the space or money though. What do you keep them in? Rabbit hutches?



Ron Magpie said:


> I want one bigtime- but the space issue, as always, dominates. How responsive are they? I've always put them about the level of armadillos (which I have kept)- happy enough to bug you for food, but not exactly affectionate.


YOU'VE KEPT ARMADILLOS?! That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## DeadLee

> Hmmm... It doesn't bother me when people are asking for advice. At least they're doing that.
> I bought a Tarantula on impulse before... and got my turtles without doing much research (they were pretty much dumped on me though).
> 
> The hypocrite in me would be annoyed if somebody bought a lovely frog on impulse though. If it was a Waxy Monkey frog I'd be extremely annoyed. Lil old jealous me.


Its more that they dont research at all and the poor frog lives in terrible conditions.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> Its more that they dont research at all and the poor frog lives in terrible conditions.


I don't like 'I've bought a frog... how do I look after it?', but 'I'm considering getting a frog, which should I get? How do I look after them' are alright.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't like 'I've bought a frog... how do I look after it?', but 'I'm considering getting a frog, which should I get? How do I look after them' are alright.


Yeah i agree with you there.


----------



## Bearnandos

Ron Magpie said:


> I want one bigtime- but the space issue, as always, dominates. How responsive are they? I've always put them about the level of armadillos (which I have kept)- happy enough to bug you for food, but not exactly affectionate.


When I first got my male...he was pretty grumpy chap - thats why I managed to pick him up pretty cheap as he was no longer tame - but with time...at least a hr each day and bribery of insects for 7 weeks...he is now running all over my daughter when she sits down...but only her...everyone else he huffs and jumps at. 
The female was a lil better as she was sold before she got too grumpy - so only took around a month before all the family can hold her...she is what I would call as affectionate as you can hope for.
They seem to want to be with my daughter when she is around...always by her lap or on her lap....so think she did a great job


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I'd absolutely love one! Don't really have the space or money though. What do you keep them in? Rabbit hutches?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'VE KEPT ARMADILLOS?! That is absolutely incredible.


We bought one of those under the bed huge drawers from Ikea 5ft x 3ft x 1ft - placed a mesh lid and furnished it like woodlands....long cork bark hollow logs, silk plants, wooden cabin...etc.....the great thing is they are very easy to litter train yay. Thought the rabbit hutch looked a bit naff for hedgies...didn't have the space to make it look natural (phib side of me lol).


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> We bought one of those under the bed huge drawers from Ikea 5ft x 3ft x 1ft - placed a mesh lid and furnished it like woodlands....long cork bark hollow logs, silk plants, wooden cabin...etc.....the great thing is they are very easy to litter train yay. Thought the rabbit hutch looked a bit naff for hedgies...didn't have the space to make it look natural (phib side of me lol).


Awww! That's cute. They do require a lot of space then!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Awww! That's cute. They do require a lot of space then!


If you are space restricted then your other option would be a wheel as they do need alot of excercise and they love it.....mine will run on their wheel for hrs on end - a 3ft viv would suffice with a wheel.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Still more space than I can spare right now- got to up-size my corn snake's tank as it is... 

@Flanman: Yeah, I lived mostly abroad as a kid/teenager, spent quite a few years in Brazil- as you can imagine, I had quite a zoo! Armadillos are cool, and pretty easy to keep in their native climate, but mine was named 'Stinky' for a reason!:lol2: Not sure if it could be managed here without a heated (and *well*-ventilated) outhouse.


----------



## jme2049

What to do on this beautiful day? any suggestions phibbers?


----------



## DeadLee

Go for a walk


----------



## DeadLee

Btw who called you muppets and why?


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> Btw who called you muppets and why?


there was a thread which has since been deleted where people were slagging certain people off.


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> Go for a walk


done it! took the dog out earlier.

I read that you dont have any at the moment, but what would be your ultimate amphib/any pet to own?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Excellent! I'm glad you feel that way.
> I have absolutely no idea who to vote for in the coming election (which is supposed to take place on my 20th birthday!)


Morgan Freeman's top voting tips:

Make an anti-vote i.e vote so the parties you really dislike do not get in as opposed to for the ones you want to.

Vote to keep out extremes. Every person who can't be bothered helps extremist parties like UKIP/BNP get in. This is how they won they're MEP seats, their vote didn't increase. Unless you're a big homophobic, misogynistic racist.

Just because the current party is bad, doesn't mean the opposition is any better.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Still more space than I can spare right now- got to up-size my corn snake's tank as it is...
> 
> @Flanman: Yeah, I lived mostly abroad as a kid/teenager, spent quite a few years in Brazil- as you can imagine, I had quite a zoo! Armadillos are cool, and pretty easy to keep in their native climate, but mine was named 'Stinky' for a reason!:lol2: Not sure if it could be managed here without a heated (and *well*-ventilated) outhouse.


That's awesome. Do you have an accent? Armadillos look so cool.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Morgan Freeman's top voting tips:
> 
> Make an anti-vote i.e vote so the parties you really dislike do not get in as opposed to for the ones you want to.
> 
> Vote to keep out extremes. Every person who can't be bothered helps extremist parties like UKIP/BNP get in. This is how they won they're MEP seats, their vote didn't increase. Unless you're a big homophobic, misogynistic racist.
> 
> Just because the current party is bad, doesn't mean the opposition is any better.


Well yeah I get that; if I dislike Labour then I should vote Conservative. Not because I particularly 'like' the Tories, just because that's the only possible way to get rid of Labour.

I'm quite ignorant to a Conservative Government (I was only 7 when Labour took over) and I know they might not be any better. A change would be nice though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm quite ignorant to a Conservative Government (I was only 7 when Labour took over) and I know they might not be any better. A change would be nice though.


Most people are, politics is inherently cyclical. Going back to the days of whigs and tories it's been exactly the same. Tories wouldn't exactly be a change, it's the same thing just slightly different. The idea of someone unemplyed voting Tory confuses me:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Most people are, politics is inherently cyclical. Going back to the days of whigs and tories it's been exactly the same. Tories wouldn't exactly be a change, it's the same thing just slightly different. The idea of someone unemplyed voting Tory confuses me:lol2:


hahahaha. Yeah, I have it pretty comfortable. Some might say too comfortable... I can see why a load of people don't even bother applying for jobs.
I'm not particularly proud of my current position. Or how I obtained the money in which the majority of my animals have been purchased with.

I guess I'm just a big fat (underweight) hypocrite. :thumb:

I really don't like the Tories but they're the only realistic alternative.


----------



## jme2049

I dont know who im going to vote for. Im not that big on politics so i think im out of any discussion...... David Cameron seems like a right knob though


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I dont know who im going to vote for. Im not that big on politics so i think im out of any discussion...... David Cameron seems like a right knob though


I wouldn't say I was particularly 'big' on politics, just take an interest.
Just remember when you vote, you're not just voting for who you want as PM. There's a whole cabinet of knobs you're voting for. hahaha


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Or how I obtained the money in which the majority of my animals have been purchased with.


OMG Flan what did you do???:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahaha. Yeah, I have it pretty comfortable. Some might say too comfortable... I can see why a load of people don't even bother applying for jobs.
> I'm not particularly proud of my current position. Or how I obtained the money in which the majority of my animals have been purchased with.
> 
> I guess I'm just a big fat (underweight) hypocrite. :thumb:
> 
> I really don't like the Tories but they're the only realistic alternative.


I'd like to see a hung parliment.

My vote will be Lid Dem. It's the closest to my political stance, a fair society, environmental protection without being authoritarian and scientifically illiterate (Labour).


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> OMG Flan what did you do???:whistling2:


Drugs. The frogs are a front. I'm actually growing ridunkulous amounts of cannabis.
UV bulbs? Tons of soil?
It all adds up.



Morgan Freeman said:


> *I'd like to see a hung parliment.*
> 
> My vote will be Lid Dem. It's the closest to my political stance, a fair society, environmental protection without being authoritarian and scientifically illiterate (Labour).


So would I. Fo' sho'.

I reckon the Lib dems will do pretty well this election.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Drugs. The frogs are a front. I'm actually growing ridunkulous amounts of cannabis.
> UV bulbs? Tons of soil?
> It all adds up.
> 
> 
> 
> So would I. Fo' sho'.
> 
> I reckon the Lib dems will do pretty well this election.


LOL the temps in your growing room would be ideal for frogs mind you!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I reckon the Lib dems will do pretty well this election.


I hope so. My secret wish is all the Tory old guard go to UKIP and all the dissafected Labour voters go to the BNP, leaving the Lib Dems in a more favourable position. That's change. Even if it results in more of a three way competition in the future and not a lib dem majority, it's extra pressure and incentive for the Lab/Cons.

I actually might grow weed in my vivs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> LOL the temps in your growing room would be ideal for frogs mind you!


I never mix business with leisure.
Mainly because the frogs would get stoned and die.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ah see...that is not just speculation...you have tried this before eh!? Own up!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I hope so. My secret wish is all the Tory old guard go to UKIP and all the dissafected Labour voters go to the BNP, leaving the Lib Dems in a more favourable position. That's change. Even if it results in more of a three way competition in the future and not a lib dem majority, it's extra pressure and incentive for the Lab/Cons.
> 
> I actually might grow weed in my vivs.


Yeah. A two way competition isn't really fair. All the Tories have to do is whenever Labour do something 'wrong', say "well we wouldn't've done that!"


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah. A two way competition isn't really fair. All the Tories have to do is whenever Labour do something 'wrong', say "well we wouldn't've done that!"


 
It worked on you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> ah see...that is not just speculation...you have tried this before eh!? Own up!


Never! My mummy and daddy would be disappointed in me :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> It worked on you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Did not! I said I didn't know who to vote for!
If the choice was Tory/Labour, I'd go Tory but ONLY because I'm so sick of Labour and the fact that we had to put up with THIS!










for years and bloody years.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Did not! I said I didn't know who to vote for!
> If the choice was Tory/Labour, I'd go Tory but ONLY because I'm so sick of Labour and the fact that we had to put up with THIS!
> 
> image
> 
> for years and bloody years.


Who modelled himself on a Tory!

Governments should be changed as regularly as nappies and for the same reason.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who modelled himself on a Tory!
> 
> Governments should be changed as regularly as nappies and for the same reason.


haha! Now that's a quote.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here's the hedgehog from last night!










Then he curled up in a ball.










and I rolled him over to look at his little face.


----------



## jme2049

Hedgehog botherer!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Hedgehog botherer!


He was FINE. He walked right out in front of me and let me get really close to him.
Then I watched him waddle off.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> He was FINE. He walked right out in front of me and i kicked him!!!.
> Then I watched him limp off.


flan thats awful im reporting you to the rspca


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> flan thats awful im reporting you to the rspca


HA! Lol'd.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Here's the hedgehog from last night!
> 
> image
> 
> Then he curled up in a ball.
> 
> image
> 
> and I rolled him over to look at his little face.
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp: Pshhhh not inviting you to my home...you gonna poke and roll my pygmy hedgies all over the place....:bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: Pshhhh not inviting you to my home...you gonna poke and roll my pygmy hedgies all over the place....:bash:


I did not poke him! I just gently rolled him over! I wasn't rough with him at all!
Seriously, he was fine. Waddled off in search of slugs.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I did not poke him! I just gently rolled him over! I wasn't rough with him at all!
> Seriously, he was fine. Waddled off in search of slugs.


waddled off coz a great big human just rolled him over!!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> waddled off coz a great big human just rolled him over!!! :lol2::lol2:


He loved it! It was affectionate.

and I'm not great big.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> He loved it! It was affectionate.
> 
> and I'm not great big.


Ahhhhh he waddled off coz he couldn't stop laughing at ya dinky mini man feet????


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Ahhhhh he waddled off coz he couldn't stop laughing at ya dinky mini man feet????


More realistically, yes.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> More realistically, yes.


OoOoOoOo so if you do find yaself in surrey - do pop over so my hedgies can have a laugh at ya feet too


----------



## Bearnandos

Bearnandos said:


> OoOoOoOo so if you do find yaself in surrey - do pop over so my hedgies can have a laugh at ya feet too


Oh Oh don't forget ya hair curlers...make it funnier :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He curls his hair?


----------



## Bearnandos

Morgan Freeman said:


> He curls his hair?


Yeah...big girly curlers....he placed a pic up


----------



## ipreferaflan

Right, let's get this straight.










I did this in college when I was on my hairdressing course because someone needed the experience.
NOT because I wanted to curl my hair.

I actually have curly hair but I usually straighten it... so....


----------



## DeadLee

jme2049 said:


> done it! took the dog out earlier.
> 
> I read that you dont have any at the moment, but what would be your ultimate amphib/any pet to own?


Ok this is a list of amphibians/reptiles i would like to own at some point or have at least considerd

Ornate Horned Frog
Fire Bellied Toad
African Dwarf frog
Green Anole
Yellow Bellied Terrapin
Horsefield Tortoise 

The list may seem a bit long for a beginner but it is just the list of animals i have an interest in as pets. I would probably start with African Dwarf frogs and work my way up to fire bellied toads and pacman frogs as frogs are my main interest.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I can see that little hedgehog will be down the hedgehog pub, boring all his mates with the story of how he got kidnapped and probed by an alien...

I will be voting Labour this time, because although I disagree with loads they have done, I still think they have they best grip on the economy crisis, and primarily because:

My gay vote

Check it out! They have done more for gay rights in this country than any government in history.


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> Ok this is a list of amphibians/reptiles i would like to own at some point or have at least considerd
> 
> Ornate Horned Frog
> Fire Bellied Toad
> African Dwarf frog
> Green Anole
> Yellow Bellied Terrapin
> Horsefield Tortoise
> 
> The list may seem a bit long for a beginner but it is just the list of animals i have an interest in as pets. I would probably start with African Dwarf frogs and work my way up to fire bellied toads and pacman frogs as frogs are my main interest.


Thats a cool list. I love anoles but havent got the room. i know they're small but i would want a ma-hoosive viv all planted up and have a big colony of them! Terrapins are cool too i had 2 before very funny to watch. they got too big though!


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> I can see that little hedgehog will be down the hedgehog pub, boring all his mates with the story of how he got kidnapped and probed by an alien...
> 
> I will be voting Labour this time, because although I disagree with loads they have done, I still think they have they best grip on the economy crisis, and primarily because:
> 
> My gay vote
> 
> Check it out! They have done more for gay rights in this country than any government in history.


Wow are those results true? Im not gay but i hate to see anyone being discriminated against there's no need for it at all


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I can see that little hedgehog will be down the hedgehog pub, boring all his mates with the story of how he got kidnapped and probed by an alien...
> 
> I will be voting Labour this time, because although I disagree with loads they have done, I still think they have they best grip on the economy crisis, and primarily because:
> 
> My gay vote
> 
> Check it out! They have done more for gay rights in this country than any government in history.


Lib dems look pretty damn good at that too!

I don't know why but I am strangely attracted to Baroness Warsi.









That's so wrong, isn't it.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Lib dems look pretty damn good at that too!
> 
> I don't know why but I am strangely attracted to Baroness Warsi.
> image
> 
> That's so wrong, isn't it.


Think its the hair curlers.....they do some strange things to ya eyes.....:whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Ron Magpie said:


> I can see that little hedgehog will be down the hedgehog pub, boring all his mates with the story of how he got kidnapped and probed by an alien...
> 
> I will be voting Labour this time, because although I disagree with loads they have done, I still think they have they best grip on the economy crisis, and primarily because:
> 
> My gay vote
> 
> Check it out! They have done more for gay rights in this country than any government in history.


At the moment I have personal hate for the labour party!!! so for the first time I will be actually going to the poll station to vote...also dragging my hubs and parents in laws with me as they have never voted before either.
Don't think they have any idea about economy......the only thing they know is how to increase tax payers taxes and chuck it at greedy bankers!!!! well thats my vent over....50% income tax even before NI....jeezzz


----------



## DeadLee

jme2049 said:


> Thats a cool list. I love anoles but havent got the room. i know they're small but i would want a ma-hoosive viv all planted up and have a big colony of them! Terrapins are cool too i had 2 before very funny to watch. they got too big though!


Glad you liked my list . An yeah size can be an issue which is why i have held off. Once i have my own house with enough space i will be an owner.


----------



## _jake_

My list what I want once my rooms sorted:

Loads of Leopard Geckos
Display vivarium (all pretty like!) of either a CWD or Green Anoles
AFT Gecko
Stenos
Nice big viv of some froggies (european tree frog?)
And some other randommmz!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I can see that little hedgehog will be down the hedgehog pub, boring all his mates with the story of how he got kidnapped and probed by an alien...
> 
> I will be voting Labour this time, because although I disagree with loads they have done, I still think they have they best grip on the economy crisis, and primarily because:
> 
> My gay vote
> 
> Check it out! They have done more for gay rights in this country than any government in history.


Bang on.


----------



## _jake_

I sooo want an APH!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> At the moment I have personal hate for the labour party!!! so for the first time I will be actually going to the poll station to vote...also dragging my hubs and parents in laws with me as they have never voted before either.
> Don't think they have any idea about economy......the only thing they know is how to increase tax payers taxes and chuck it at greedy bankers!!!! well thats my vent over....50% income tax even before NI....jeezzz


Just to add. Most of the governments tax revenue doesn't actually come from income tax, but from VAT, Petrol tax and so on.

I dunno about the economy, it's a huge global crisis but the underlying fragility of our economy stretches way back to before the current problems happened. Vince Cables sums it up well...


"Is it not the brutal truth that the growth of the British economy is sustained by consumer spending pinned against record levels of personal debt, which is secured, if at all, against house prices that the Bank of England describes as well above equilibrium level?"

Not only that, Cameron's pledge for tax allowances for married couples is incredibly discriminatory. For not being married, I'm penalised for not fitting Cameron's ideal of the perfect family. Considering the Tories anti-gay moralising of past and indeed recently aswell, I'm very dubious about where this is going.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

we duz fibs n politiks lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Lib dems look pretty damn good at that too!
> 
> I don't know why but I am strangely attracted to Baroness Warsi.
> image
> 
> That's so wrong, isn't it.


Warsi is an arse.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'd still do Warsi.


----------



## KJ Exotics

Arghhhhhh i dont like waiting


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Warsi is an arse.


I agree.
phit tho lol !


----------



## Morgan Freeman

KJ Exotics said:


> Arghhhhhh i dont like waiting


What for??


----------



## _jake_

N wer nuppitz 2z! Lollz


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Wow are those results true? Im not gay but i hate to see anyone being discriminated against there's no need for it at all


Yep, taken from Parliamentary voting records. @Bearnandos, I see where you are coming from, but the current crisis/philosophy is a holdover from the Reagan/Thatcher era; Labour obviously took (successfully) the 'if you can't beat 'em, join 'em' philosophy- which is how they got in at all. As I said, there are so many things I disagree with them about, but their pro-gay record is important to someone who spent most of the 80's and 90's fighting for gay rights and is currently working for an LGBT organisation. And don't get me started on 'Call me Dave'... My point about the economy is that while the world is clearly f:censor:d, Brown-n-Co at least seem to have *some* idea what to do about it. @Morgan: Given a choice, I'm pretty much a wet Liberal, and I'd vote LibDem except for two reasons; 1) Not a hope in hell of actually holding power right now (although I honestly think they could have useful 'veto' power this time round), and 2) My local MP (Jonathon Shaw) not only voted 100% in favour of gay rights, he does some really impressive work in the local community. So I'd like to keep him.

Reading this back, I need to emphasise that this is not a 'party line' (not a member of any), it's just my opinion. And as a poster on Shelled says, 'No offence was intended':lol2:


----------



## agreendream

I am pissed. So I am not aloud to post any place other then here!
:blush: lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

agreendream said:


> I am pissed. So I am not aloud to post any place other then here!
> :blush: lol


Say WOT???:gasp:


----------



## agreendream

My boss did this to me!!!!
:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## agreendream

Ok I am off I cant be trusted not to say any thing else where lol
Want to natter in all the rooms :blush::2thumb:
Have a grand weekend!


----------



## Ron Magpie

agreendream said:


> My boss did this to me!!!!
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


Are we talking News of the World/expensive court case? I'll represent you!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

agreendream said:


> Ok I am off I cant be trusted not to say any thing else where lol
> Want to natter in all the rooms :blush::2thumb:
> Have a grand weekend!


I don't know what you're on about.
Cake or death?


----------



## jme2049

wow im lost?


----------



## DeadLee

I'm tired and i have an early start 2moz going to an outdoor fancy dress party with live music and people camping overnight.

Gotta drive there 2moz so night all


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> wow im lost?


Imagine that you are an innocent, hard-working hedgehog, and you get abducted by Flanman and probed- it's *clearly *a similar case!: victory:


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Imagine that you are an innocent, hard-working hedgehog, and you get abducted by Flanman and probed- it's *clearly *a similar case!: victory:


lol yeah the hedgehog bothering islander!


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> I'm tired and i have an early start 2moz going to an outdoor fancy dress party with live music and people camping overnight.
> 
> Gotta drive there 2moz so night all


sounds cool. any well known bands?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh bloody hell. That hedgehog was FIIINE.


----------



## agreendream

Thankfully my boss is not as brave as Flanman with probes or I might be a good deal more distressed. 
Ron I clearly need representing as he was asking some pretty messed up questions once he had bought me my fifth double!
Still, I got food out of it  


No cake though  sad times


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh bloody hell. That hedgehog was FIIINE.


until you poked him!


----------



## agreendream

I think I am drunk enough to start making accusations that forumers touched me inappropriately like poor poor Brian the hedgehog 

lol

Give me cake or I will say YOU did it!


----------



## _jake_

You did it. Give me cake.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh bloody hell. That hedgehog was FIIINE.


Yep. I bet that's what they say on Mars about those poor, helpless ******** who are forced to sell their stories to the National Enquirer after their humiliating experience...


@Greendream: *What* questions????

Your Public needs to know!


----------



## agreendream

My boss wanted to know if I have been to a brothel, use web cams and then asked if frogs have dicks. My boss is very odd, and now I am scared of him


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Want me to steal his face?


----------



## Ron Magpie

agreendream said:


> My boss wanted to know if I have been to a brothel, use web cams and then asked if frogs have dicks. My boss is very odd, and now I am scared of him


Hate to say this dude, but you have reason! My tip: Do not, *under any circumstances*, get pissed with him again.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want to make more money so I can buy more frogs.
I might sell my tarantula.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I want to make more money so I can buy more frogs.
> I might sell my tarantula.


I'm supposed to be saving for a house but keep buying frog stuff.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm supposed to be saving for a house but keep buying frog stuff.


I want to work in a zoo


----------



## Ron Magpie

@ Morgan: No, you keep buying tanks and not finishing them! Except the most recent one. You could build a glass house out of your tanks! And then we could all throw stones... :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Ron Magpie said:


> @ Morgan: No, you keep buying tanks and not finishing them! Except the most recent one. You could build a glass house out of your tanks! And then we could all throw stones... :lol2:


OoooooOooOo nasty...................like it :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bah Bah bah!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bah Bah bah!


Black sheep, have you any wooooool?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Shhh ya gob!

I'm up listening to my my ranafanny sing about sex.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Shhh ya gob!
> 
> I'm up listening to my my ranafanny sing about sex.


I'm up watching Trainspotting.


----------



## _jake_

Afternoon.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hello all. Did not get the 4 foot tank...BOOOOO. He had already skipped it and I thought putting hundreds of pieces together would be too time consuming.

I have been offered a small corner tank though...will wait till it materialises to get excited. Could do with some cheering up...I am ill...AGAIN!

Not fair.

Oh, and my third red eyed tree frog started calling last night. It was so cute, he did the whole body shake thing just to get this tiny little noise out. But that means I do definitely have three males.


----------



## jme2049

why are there no decent plant places by me, i went to a garden center yesterday an it was bunk! :cussing:


----------



## ilovetoads2

You know, I find morrisons and asda just as good as any garden centre...or even homebase has a decent selection of basic house plants...wash well though.


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> You know, I find morrisons and asda just as good as any garden centre...or even homebase has a decent selection of basic house plants...wash well though.


yeah i was just looking at the homebase plant selection i think im going to go there and then a few other places for there house plant selections. Although there is another garden center by me who i can always rely on. Just no decent broms anywhere!
I always wash the plants and change the soil even if its from a decent garden center an then i let the settle before planting them


----------



## LIZARD

AFTERNOON my lil muppets friends how are we all?

I hope the weather is as nice for u as it up here. Benn in the garden 3 days on the trot doin a bit of work and playing about the dogs catching some rays 

Hope everyone is well i look forward to catchin up with all the stuff i missed


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> AFTERNOON my lil muppets friends how are we all?
> 
> I hope the weather is as nice for u as it up here. Benn in the garden 3 days on the trot doin a bit of work and playing about the dogs catching some rays
> 
> Hope everyone is well i look forward to catchin up with all the stuff i missed


I have been doing the exact same things in sunny cardiff!!!


----------



## LIZARD

COOL i mean warm :lol2:

About bloody time the sun made an appearance aint it


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> COOL i mean warm :lol2:
> 
> About bloody time the sun made an appearance aint it


I agree. My tads in the pond are finally showing signs of development some are out of there bubble things lol 
And the plants/bushes are starting to flower.

I love the summer!


----------



## LIZARD

YEA i know i took some pics of the first daffs in the garden last week 



















i think everyone is so so happy to see all the lush colours of spring, rather than all the dull colours


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yup, the ex and I have been gardening hard...


----------



## ilovetoads2

Good evening all! Well....I drove a three hour round trip today to get to a huge garden centre as I heard they stocked frogs....I kinda wished I had called ahead because they had nothing! I was so disappointed I almost bought a hamster! My 3 year old and I were cold cause it was a few degrees warmer at home and so only stayed for roughly half an hour...:bash:

I learned a lesson though....fresh air is bad for you and the best thing to do to look at frogs is to go online. Will certainly not be making that mistake again!


----------



## soundstounite

just done the fresh air, work /grow your own food thing, got me darty plants out to g.h. just still alive, had to put shade up, QUICK. 50 hrs three days can totally confirm fresh air toxic.every thing aches, chapped burnt lips ,eyelids on fire,face looks like i was born in india:blush: and the rotitator(he he) has killed me back, but no worries of to do an 11hr day in a different country tomorrow just to look after some duxs? hey ho DON'T GO OUTSIDE!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Good evening all! Well....I drove a three hour round trip today to get to a huge garden centre as I heard they stocked frogs....I kinda wished I had called ahead because they had nothing! I was so disappointed I almost bought a hamster! My 3 year old and I were cold cause it was a few degrees warmer at home and so only stayed for roughly half an hour...:bash:
> 
> *I learned a lesson though....fresh air is bad for you and the best thing to do to look at frogs is to go online. Will certainly not be making that mistake again*!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Been bored and in the garden aswell!


----------



## LIZARD

NICE Primulas

My god i was my garden was smaller my back aches!!!


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> NICE Primulas
> 
> My god i was my garden was smaller my back aches!!!


Pshhhh wish my garden was bigger so my back would ache..:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Our garden is quite big and while I was on my pointless road trip my hbby had to do all the cutting and strimming...:flrt:

Next on the list is sorting out my front garden, I have a small area for planting to the right of my front door but the only thing that is there is our attempts at growing a *** tree...the smoking kind :lol2:

I thought those pics were of Primrose? Or is that the same thing?


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2: trust u mummy bear

we have a ride on mover its good fun lol. Im so glad we sorted a lot of it all last yr! Its not much fun for me today. I spose it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> :lol2: trust u mummy bear
> 
> we have a ride on mover its good fun lol. Im so glad we sorted a lot of it all last yr! Its not much fun for me today. I spose it will all be worth it in the end


OoOooOo always wanted a garden big enough to have a ride on mower...or are you just being uber lazy?? :lol2:
*** tree...in UK?? can it grow ???


----------



## LIZARD

its 2 acres hun! No i dont mow the lawn he does i just ride round on it :lol2:

all the other stuff strimmer etc has to be petrol coz u would need a hell of an extension lead


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> its 2 acres hun! No i dont mow the lawn he does i just ride round on it :lol2:
> 
> all the other stuff strimmer etc has to be petrol coz u would need a hell of an extension lead


Pshhhh just 2 acres...can do that with a pair of sears in under an hr....:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

LOL im new to all this malarchy we went from Balcony to a field 

I do all the loading up of greens to go to the tip as i aint got a clue with gardening or plants in general

whats a *** plant???


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> LOL im new to all this malarchy we went from Balcony to a field
> 
> I do all the loading up of greens to go to the tip as i aint got a clue with gardening or plants in general
> 
> whats a *** plant???


Thats what I wanna know - somehow can't imagine Ilovetoads growing a grass or other smoking plants....:gasp:

I would be in heaven if I had 2 acres to play with - would do a large waterfall into a massive koi pond....surrounded with bonsai...OoOoOooOoo


----------



## LIZARD

i aint even got round to thinking about a fish pond deffo a hot tub in the near future

LOL maybe shes growing lots of weed


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Thats what I wanna know - somehow can't imagine Ilovetoads growing a grass or other smoking plants....:gasp:
> 
> I would be in heaven if I had 2 acres to play with - would do a large waterfall into a massive koi pond....surrounded with bonsai...OoOoOooOoo


and even if Ilovetoads was growing marijuana, I can't imagine her growing it next to her front door.

What's a *** tree?!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> and even if Ilovetoads was growing marijuana, I can't imagine her growing it next to her front door.
> 
> What's a *** tree?!


Shes not gonna tell us and let our dodgy imagination get the best of us...:whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

haha shes growing weed loads of it drying it out n smoking it :lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> haha shes growing weed loads of it drying it out n smoking it :lol2:


Or maybe they are just weeds and she thinks she can smoke it??? :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

No Legs, not even weeds want to grow there!

PMSL....My *** tree is actually the term I use for the hundreds of *** butts that accumulate in that area of my garden...when anyone asks I say I am trying to grow a *** tree.

The only other stuff growing there is a half dead lavender, some heather, and daffodils, but they are dead and gone now...gonna make a little rock garden with ornaments and painted stones instead...no weeding needed and might even sell a few :no1:

I would definitely not be trying to grow anything else...of coarse if it was for medicinal purposes I might consider it...:whistling2:


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> No Legs, not even weeds want to grow there!
> 
> PMSL....My *** tree is actually the term I use for the hundreds of *** butts that accumulate in that area of my garden...when anyone asks I say I am trying to grow a *** tree.
> 
> The only other stuff growing there is a half dead lavender, some heather, and daffodils, but they are dead and gone now...gonna make a little rock garden with ornaments and painted stones instead...no weeding needed and might even sell a few :no1:
> 
> I would definitely not be trying to grow anything else...of coarse if it was for medicinal purposes I might consider it...:whistling2:


Ahhhhhhhhh :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

Oh LOL get ya now LOL

well yea if its for Medicinal purposes then yea:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am so jealous of all the lovely sig pics people have...someone wanna make me one with a retf, a FBT and a peacock day gecko???

Dont have any pics for you to use though...I am not bothered if they are not of my animals...just want a lurvly professional looking sig...:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

i dont know how to make them either


----------



## ipreferaflan

Banner Maker - Free Banner Creator for your website, Myspace, Facebook, and more!


----------



## andaroo

i'll make you one :flrt: i like doing all that graphic design stuffz on photoshopz :lol2:

:blush:i didn't know my signature was big until i was on the forums at work on a small square monitor, my signature took up a whole page!!! I have a 27 inch monitor so it looks tiny at home :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> Oh, and my third red eyed tree frog started calling last night. It was so cute, he did the whole body shake thing just to get this tiny little noise out. But that means I do definitely have three males.


Aww 
Chiquito and Pepito talk all night to each other! Chiquito used to be a mute but Pepito is so noisy that he must have started to copy. :lol2:
Chiquito did this weird shake the other day, i have never seen it before but it had me laughing. His whole body shook up and down for about 4 seconds, it looked like he was bouncing! He didn't make a noise though Pepito was watching him so maybe it was a sign to say back off!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Andaroo make me one plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Morgan Freeman said:


> Andaroo make me one plzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
Edit: I dun ittttttttt


----------



## ilovetoads2

Would you Andaroo? That would be fab...I just want something simple...but I am useless...maybe too old for all this web design stuff? 

Yeah the whole body shake thing is hilarious! I looked it up online and apparently it is also used as intimidation....not that it bothers anyone...LOL...they all do it occasionally...I love it!

I really like the frogs you and Morgan have just got too...I think it is the blue in the eyes that do it for me...stunning!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That banner maker thing is pretty easy


----------



## ipreferaflan

eyup SUCKAAAAAAAAS.

The only thing that sucks about that banner maker is the 'MADE BY MYBANNERMAKER.COM'.
I like the way you can have it link to whatever you want though.

I start my hospitality course tomorrow. I bet it's well patronising.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Make me one then!


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Make me one then!


FINE! :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

woooooooooooh thanks!


----------



## andaroo

toads my dear :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I wantz onez!!!


----------



## jme2049

awesome work andaroo!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Oh wow!!! You are brilliant!!! Thanks so much!!! Yay.

:no1:


----------



## jme2049

Does anyone know if there are any tree like plants (like in the link) that won't outgrow a terrarium? 45cm cube?
Dracaena Massangeana (Corn palm) - 19cm from Homebase.co.uk
Thanks guys!

EDIT: damn it says the pot size is 19cm. the plant is actually 90cm!!! but still anyone know of anything


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Does anyone know if there are any tree like plants (like in the link) that won't outgrow a terrarium? 45cm cube?
> Dracaena Massangeana (Corn palm) - 19cm from Homebase.co.uk
> Thanks guys!
> 
> EDIT: damn it says the pot size is 19cm. the plant is actually 90cm!!! but still anyone know of anything


You can get smaller Draecana. It's slow growing.
Plus to take cuttings, you just lop off the stems that grow out of the middle trunk.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Have....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You....


----------



## ilovetoads2

We are not speaking to you cause you dont have an andaroo brand banner!!!


Just kidding, why not try getting a smaller one and replacing it when it grows too big? I found one that fit, but the pot had to sit right at the very bottom...so I before I repotted I added a layer of drainage to the bottom...maybe this would work for you?


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> We are not speaking to you cause you dont have an andaroo brand banner!!!
> 
> 
> Just kidding, why not try getting a smaller one and replacing it when it grows too big? I found one that fit, but the pot had to sit right at the very bottom...so I before I repotted I added a layer of drainage to the bottom...maybe this would work for you?


Im just gonna have to do some serious scouting around me thinks???
Banner looks lovely by the way


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I....





Morgan Freeman said:


> Have....





Morgan Freeman said:


> You....


You what m8? lol !


----------



## ilovetoads2

jme2049 said:


> Im just gonna have to do some serious scouting around me thinks???
> Banner looks lovely by the way


Thanks! Andaroo made it. 

Mine said it was 60 tall, but that included the pot...what about rubber plants or others with big leaves, like goosefoot? I know they dont have a thick stalk but they get big and full enough to look like mini trees?


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks! Andaroo made it.


you dont say!:lol2:

Yeah, im just listing all possible plants i got a few down but its a week or two away as i still have a bit of work to do on the viv.


----------



## andaroo

Pics of my new RUBY EYED froggie guys! :flrt:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...uluguru-forest-tree-frog-aka.html#post6046589


----------



## LIZARD

Hes cute

I should get my 2 next week :2thumb:

what have u called him?

I WANT A BANNER!


----------



## ilovetoads2

LIZARD said:


> Hes cute
> 
> I should get my 2 next week :2thumb:
> 
> what have u called him?
> 
> I WANT A BANNER!


No...I dont think that is a nice name for a frog...weird!


----------



## LIZARD

LOL haha i just read what i wrote!!!!

I DONT MEAN CALL HIM "I WANT A BANNER":lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

thought i'd sharre a pic of my alfie
Jamie O'Brien's Photos | Facebook

Look at his lil nuts:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

hahahaha :lol2: BLESS


----------



## DeadLee

I have the chance to get a frog with a setup. But i will be heading off to university. I really dont want to let the opportunity pass but i dont think i can keep a frog at uni. If i am able to i will get him. Also the money will go towards buying a buggie for a disabled child.


----------



## LIZARD

get him anyways dud u will be able to hide him in the halls 

aww bless thats a nice thing to do :flrt:


----------



## DeadLee

LIZARD said:


> get him anyways dud u will be able to hide him in the halls
> 
> aww bless thats a nice thing to do :flrt:


 Yeah but sticking him in a cupboard during inspection seems a bit harsh


----------



## ilovetoads2

I will ask again...does anyone know how the stars thing works??? I have lots of posts, but only three measly (and not even gold) stars! I know it may seem a bit stupid...but I really want to know how it works...who do I have to sleep with to get some decent starrage!?! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Inspections were always head through the door to see if it was a complete mess, that was it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> I will ask again...does anyone know how the stars thing works??? I have lots of posts, but only three measly (and not even gold) stars! I know it may seem a bit stupid...but I really want to know how it works...who do I have to sleep with to get some decent starrage!?! :lol2:


You have to donate.


----------



## LIZARD

i didnt have to live in halls when i went 

LMAO hehe ILT2 its a sticky on forum suggestions section of the forums hun xx


----------



## ilovetoads2

I dont read other sections! :gasp:

When I click on my favourites it brings me right to you guys! :flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

here u go ILT2

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/forum-help-suggestions-news/3980-forum-ranks.html

GOD IM BORED!!!!!! i want MY NEW FROGGIES NOW NOW NOW!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks, yeah, I wont be paying for a few extra stars...:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am ....


----------



## ilovetoads2

not only going


----------



## ilovetoads2

To get to the next


----------



## ilovetoads2

big number by


----------



## ilovetoads2

filling up this page!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Or maybe not.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Is anyone else up? I am bored


----------



## LIZARD

L OL
Im off to bed now to dream about froggies:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

NIght night. I should go too...but I have been half asleep all day cause I am ill.....AGAIN!!!


----------



## andaroo

i am up. My whites are banging around the tank and trying to get out the top what idiots! Chips keeps putting his hands on the mesh and keeps falling haha! Pepito is awake cos he just did some squawks lol and earlier tonight my uluguru was calling! It sounded it a weird popping noise!


----------



## Bearnandos

Yay.....last session of chemo over...wooot  only 6 weeks of radio therapy left...then I can travel to find my frogs :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ :2thumb::2thumb: W00T!!

Chester was doing that t'other day Anderoo!! The little guys not so little anymore, in a couple of days I'll have had him for 4 months - I really can't wait until he's big enough to be introduced to Oscar 










I spent most of today snail-napping snails from my garden, sorting them out & giving them new homes :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Is anyone else up? I am bored


I'm up watching Louis Theroux. I have to be up at 8 tomorrow  just not tired.
When you hit 2,000 posts you will get FOUR STARS!
Then 4,000 is 5 stars I think....
I don't know.
Huff.




Bearnandos said:


> Yay.....last session of chemo over...wooot  only 6 weeks of radio therapy left...then I can travel to find my frogs :lol2:


Yay! I'm happy for you! You're not getting MORE frogs?! Bloody hell


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh...


----------



## ipreferaflan

I am...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Defo...


----------



## ipreferaflan

going...


----------



## ipreferaflan

to get...


----------



## ipreferaflan

THE MOTHERF*CKING THREE-THOUSANDTH POST!
HELL YES.

In your face GUYS!

You're all so rubbish and asleep... HAW HAW HAW.

I'll pay for this in the morning.

Night SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> THE MOTHERF*CKING THREE-THOUSANDTH POST!
> HELL YES.
> 
> In your face GUYS!
> 
> You're all so rubbish and asleep... HAW HAW HAW.
> 
> I'll pay for this in the morning.
> 
> Night SUCKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS.


Pshhhh that was cheating lol!!
I well cheered myself up - reserved some excellent frogs from thelivingrainforest...yay...it actually paid off to have insomnia!!!! now gotta sneak in two more vivs I just ordered.....well chuffed


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhh that was cheating lol!!
> I well cheered myself up - reserved some excellent frogs from thelivingrainforest...yay...it actually paid off to have insomnia!!!! now gotta sneak in two more vivs I just ordered.....well chuffed


If you bought those P. sauvagii then I'm going to cry.
I emailed him about them and he didn't reply.
I WANT THOSE FROGS SO BAD.
He said 6 were available but 2.2 were sold.
I want the other two if they're still available.

Please please please don't tell me you've bought them. Please.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> If you bought those P. sauvagii then I'm going to cry.
> I emailed him about them and he didn't reply.
> I WANT THOSE FROGS SO BAD.
> He said 6 were available but 2.2 were sold.
> I want the other two if they're still available.
> 
> Please please please don't tell me you've bought them. Please.


Steve did ask me if I wanted any...which first I was planning to get 4.....but as my rep room is nearly always at around 25oc not hot enough for them so I passed  ...hmmmmm maybe I should just email him now and add the last two to my order Mwhahahahahahahah


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Steve did ask me if I wanted any...which first I was planning to get 4.....but as my rep room is nearly always at around 25oc not hot enough for them so I passed  ...hmmmmm maybe I should just email him now and add the last two to my order Mwhahahahahahahah


PLEASE NO! They are my favourite frogs in the world! I want them so ridiculously much.
If he's not got any more I'll be gutted.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> PLEASE NO! They are my favourite frogs in the world! I want them so ridiculously much.
> If he's not got any more I'll be gutted.


How did you miss them?? you're on late and the post came on at 11.30pm...you should have caught it like I did.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> How did you miss them?? you're on late and the post came on at 11.30pm...you should have caught it like I did.


I emailed him yesterday about them asking if they were CB! He replied this morning and I replied asking how old they were and how much it would cost to courier. He didn't reply... So I just sent him a PM on here.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I emailed him yesterday about them asking if they were CB! He replied this morning and I replied asking how old they were and how much it would cost to courier. He didn't reply... So I just sent him a PM on here.


Pshhhh you should have phoned him...said that to chulainn when I emailed him the phone number - as posting up when he's working ain't gonna work.
Give him a ring tomorrow if you don't get an answer.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhh you should have phoned him...said that to chulainn when I emailed him the phone number - as posting up when he's working ain't gonna work.
> Give him a ring tomorrow if you don't get an answer.


Yeah. He's gone offline now. I'll be so gutted if I don't get them.
Birthday present innit!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah. He's gone offline now. I'll be so gutted if I don't get them.
> Birthday present innit!


Birthday gift to yourself?? or from ya parents to you??


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Birthday gift to yourself?? or from ya parents to you??


From my lovely fantastic parents. It's not 'til June but P. sauvagii at £50 is something I won't let them pass up!
I've got a 45x45x60 available for two of them and I want to introduce a third/fourth (obviously upgrade the viv) eventually and breed the hell out of them.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> From my lovely fantastic parents. It's not 'til June but P. sauvagii at £50 is something I won't let them pass up!
> I've got a 45x45x60 available for two of them and I want to introduce a third/fourth (obviously upgrade the viv) eventually and breed the hell out of them.


OooOOoooo nice  wish my kids would ask for phibs as a gift..then I could get more and place them in their bedrooms.....yay


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> OooOOoooo nice  wish my kids would ask for phibs as a gift..then I could get more and place them in their bedrooms.....yay


How many have you actually got? I won't be back until half 4 tomorrow. I think those Waxy Monkeys will be gone by the time I'm done.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> How many have you actually got? I won't be back until half 4 tomorrow. I think those Waxy Monkeys will be gone by the time I'm done.


Pshhhhhh just pmed you about them......can't you get to a phone by 2pm?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhhhh just pmed you about them......can't you get to a phone by 2pm?


I'll PM you back!


----------



## DeadLee

Made my decision about the pacman frog. The person is after a quick sale and there are many things i think i should get him and that he is in need off. I wont be able to get these in time and with uni i would rather wait a year untill i am in a house. He is basically kept in a tub no heat mat or anything. 

I would have to drive up there and the cost of petrol means it isnt a bargain. And tbh the tank provided to me seems only suitable for transportation. And there is other interest so hopefully someone is just looking to replace their pacman frog. I am going to donate some money to the seller as the money from the sale would go to a good cause. And i now have some extra frog books about horned frogs that i purchased in preperation


----------



## ilovetoads2

I thought about that when I read the post. Many people on here would have donated a pound if they had just went into their section and asked for it...well I would have anyway...

Legs...Yay! I am so happy for you just having your last dose!!! I assume radio therapy is a little easier on you? So...what does this all mean for you now> I mean next steps?

I do hope you get some energy and health back for the summer. I look forward to seeing what you do with your two new tanks...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> I thought about that when I read the post. Many people on here would have donated a pound if they had just went into their section and asked for it...well I would have anyway...
> 
> Legs...Yay! I am so happy for you just having your last dose!!! I assume radio therapy is a little easier on you? So...what does this all mean for you now> I mean next steps?
> 
> I do hope you get some energy and health back for the summer. I look forward to seeing what you do with your two new tanks...:mf_dribble:


Thanks  easier on my tummy - but I think radio therapy can make you really tired and make your skin very sensitive.....so not too bad...at least I can look forward to hair to stop my scalp from burning :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ahhhh...but you could have had a no lines tan!!! 

I hope you are soon back to your old self (whomever that was)...how long do you have to wait to see if everything has went to plan?


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Ahhhh...but you could have had a no lines tan!!!
> 
> I hope you are soon back to your old self (whomever that was)...how long do you have to wait to see if everything has went to plan?


:lol2: It will be about 8 weeks before I know how everything went....so not too bad.....at least I got a rep room from all this...yay


----------



## ilovetoads2

That is a bonus...do you have to go back to work?


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> That is a bonus...do you have to go back to work?


Ahhhh just part time...coz I like to be home when my kids get back from school. Hmmmm I do miss work tho - kinda boring being stuck at home just playing with my pets, shopping, going out to lunch with hubs......:whistling2:


----------



## DeadLee

When will the muppet avatars stop? I don't like them


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> Ahhhh just part time...coz I like to be home when my kids get back from school. Hmmmm I do miss work tho - kinda boring being stuck at home just playing with my pets, shopping, going out to lunch with hubs......:whistling2:


Yeah...I can see how that would become a problem...LOL...part time is good though, still have loads of hobby time....:no1:

Sometimes I miss working...but then I like being with the kids...we are in a position where it would actually cost me to work...so if I wanted to I would have to pay for the privilege...then I remember what it is like to sit out in the lovely weather while everyone else slaves away in an office somewhere waiting for 5...and think that I am lucky to have a choice in the first place! :2thumb:


----------



## DeadLee

Just about to start a new job. I will soon have two jobs working from 8 till 7 and i still have guitar exams and band gigs coming up. Ach!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have just had to have a jag :gasp: I hate needles...but this migraine is relentless and on top of being unwell anyway, and hubby going back to work leaving me alone with three kids on school holidays I just could not cope any longer. I can only see out of one eye and swore I was having an anuerism or stoke or something!!! THe pain is right on my right brow bome and at times it feels lke somone is trying to drill a hole in my temple...I have never had a migraine here and it hurts like hell...


----------



## DeadLee

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have just had to have a jag :gasp: I hate needles...but this migraine is relentless and on top of being unwell anyway, and hubby going back to work leaving me alone with three kids on school holidays I just could not cope any longer. I can only see out of one eye and swore I was having an anuerism or stoke or something!!! THe pain is right on my right brow bome and at times it feels lke somone is trying to drill a hole in my temple...I have never had a migraine here and it hurts like hell...


Oh god yeah the first time i had a migrane i though something was seriously up. It hurts like hell!! I can best describe my vision loss as staring at the sun and getting sun spots. But instead of seeing different colours floating around in front of your vision it is just blindness floating around. I was especially worried as i only really have one fully working eye!

Sorry to hear you are ill


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have just had to have a jag :gasp: I hate needles...but this migraine is relentless and on top of being unwell anyway, and hubby going back to work leaving me alone with three kids on school holidays I just could not cope any longer. I can only see out of one eye and swore I was having an anuerism or stoke or something!!! THe pain is right on my right brow bome and at times it feels lke somone is trying to drill a hole in my temple...I have never had a migraine here and it hurts like hell...


I wish I could get a luxury car just for having a migraine.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wish I could get a luxury car just for having a migraine.


:lol2: The womans in pain!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah Morgan! Shut up! 

LOL. Well after a few ibuprofen, a couple paracetamol, a jag, a cold compress, and an hours sleep it is finally gone :2thumb: Now I just hope it stays gone. Upside...dont have to cook tonight going to MD's instead!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

:2thumb:

MD's can't be good for a headache! All the salt, chemicals and what not.

*lectures*


----------



## ilovetoads2

Look here young man...MDs is a healthy establishment and aint no one gonna tell me otherwise...besides...I have to gain one and a half stone to get back to good weight before the kids tie a string to my toe and use me as a kite!!!

MMMMMMMM quarter pounder with cheese with no ketchup (so it is fresh then add it after) and mozzarella sticks and chocolate milkshake....and monopoly. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

So Steve from TLR PM'd me at about half 2 in the morning saying:

Hi Harvey,
Sorry someone wanted them straight away, but if they don't call tomorrow (today lol) will have a pair available.
Cheers Steve.

and I asked for him to keep me updated about them but he hasn't let me know if they're still available.
I don't want to badger, badger, badger. But I want them SO BAD.


----------



## LIZARD

Nice day again peeps i looked in the pond before i went to work and the pollywogs r a wrigglin :2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> So Steve from TLR PM'd me at about half 2 in the morning saying:
> 
> Hi Harvey,
> Sorry someone wanted them straight away, but if they don't call tomorrow (today lol) will have a pair available.
> Cheers Steve.
> 
> and I asked for him to keep me updated about them but he hasn't let me know if they're still available.
> I don't want to badger, badger, badger. But I want them SO BAD.


Tis OK - I phoned him today at 12pm to check if the ones I reserved for you was still there and told him you would phone him tomorrow at 12pm...he says he has a pair for you as promised


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Tis OK - I phoned him today at 12pm to check if the ones I reserved for you was still there and told him you would phone him tomorrow at 12pm...he says he has a pair for you as promised


I'm on this course all week. Mum is speaking to Dad. She'll ring tomorrow and pay for the frogs. That'll be cool right?
Shall I tell her to say the ones reserved in my name or yours?
♥ you, Legs!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm on this course all week. Mum is speaking to Dad. She'll ring tomorrow and pay for the frogs. That'll be cool right?
> Shall I tell her to say the ones reserved in my name or yours?
> ♥ you, Legs!


Tell Steve its reserved for Harvey by Legs...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Tell Steve its reserved for Harvey by Legs...


Alright. Will pass that on to my mum. What's the number to call?


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Alright. Will pass that on to my mum. What's the number to call?


Tele : 01745 353411


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Tele : 01745 353411


Terrific! All jotted down.
I can't believe I'm going to actually own two of my favourite frogs.


----------



## LIZARD

I really wanna terribillis

anyone have experience with them


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Terrific! All jotted down.
> I can't believe I'm going to actually own two of my favourite frogs.


They are amazing frogs...but I have to stop somewhere lol.....space has just run out.....but I do have one small area left for a pair of D. histronicus or D. castaneoticus.....:flrt: my small frogs


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> I really wanna terribillis
> 
> anyone have experience with them


I have!!! really greedy lil things.....but mine are a bit confused as they climb everywhere


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They're big fat meany looking....For darts anyway.


----------



## LIZARD

cool what frog are ya dudes getting then?

im quite happy with my recent purchaces in just waiting for them to arrive now!!!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Terrific! All jotted down.
> I can't believe I'm going to actually own two of my favourite frogs.


congrats harvey. glad to see you got your favourite frogs, theyre awesome looking fellas


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have an official ban on any new frogs SAD FACE.


----------



## LIZARD

mummy bear are they easy to keep? i mean am i capable of are they hard work???

I know i love my treefs and hornies but are they a decent dart for me?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're big fat meany looking....For darts anyway.


They really are. They certainly suit their name.



LIZARD said:


> cool what frog are ya dudes getting then?
> 
> im quite happy with my recent purchaces in just waiting for them to arrive now!!!


Waxy Monkeys. OMNOMNOM



jme2049 said:


> congrats harvey. glad to see you got your favourite frogs, theyre awesome looking fellas


Thank you! I got a 45x45x60 free so I'm all set up. Gonna plant it up with some plants from B&Q tomorrow!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I have an official ban on any new frogs SAD FACE.


These are my last. Not allowed any more after this considering I have ZERO room!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ditto that. My tanks are in my living room now.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto that. My tanks are in my living room now.


I'm not allowed to expand out of my bedroom! haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm not allowed to expand out of my bedroom! haha


I'm 27 and I now live in a room 7 x 5 :2thumb:

Yay for failed life plan!


----------



## KJ Exotics

Bearnandos said:


> They are amazing frogs...but I have to stop somewhere lol.....space has just run out.....but I do have one small area left for a pair of D. histronicus or D. castaneoticus.....:flrt: my small frogs


I hate to tell you, but histronicus is not a small frog. Not cheap and i would not suggest both of them species.


----------



## MARK.D

KJ Exotics said:


> I hate to tell you, but histronicus is not a small frog. Not cheap and i would not suggest both of them species.


Both do better in groups too, especially Casti's :no1:


----------



## jme2049

one of my fire sal larvae died earlier
I said to my mother only an hour before when i was feeding them that i thought something was up. He had a lil indent in his side?


----------



## DeadLee

I have been a member of the RFUK for just under a week and i love it here and i think i am addicted. I have done 82 posts in that time


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> I have been a member of the RFUK for just under a week and i love it here and i think i am addicted. I have done 82 posts in that time


i joined up in jan2008 doing research for reps/amphibs as a reptile shop opened near me and i needed something! Then forgot about it and started using again in about dec2009 an it is quite addictive. i would rather be on here than on facebook with my "friends"


----------



## DeadLee

Facebook is boreing jsut people doing updates on their live that i really dont care about. I talk to my friends on skype all the time though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

N00bs! :gasp:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> N00bs! :gasp:


LOL i think you will find that i was on here a whole year before you so:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> Facebook is boreing jsut people doing updates on their live that i really dont care about. I talk to my friends on skype all the time though.


I wouldnt even wave to half the people on mine if they were across the street! I Might delete my profile?


----------



## jme2049

Have you guys seen on the DWA section a guy turned his garage into a croc home and has a live cam in there that you can control.
his names fangsy. i saw a couple of turtles in there yesterday no croc yet


----------



## Bearnandos

KJ Exotics said:


> I hate to tell you, but histronicus is not a small frog. Not cheap and i would not suggest both of them species.


Lol...with my huge whites sitting in my lounge and my pacman sitting next to me - all pdfs are small :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Fangsy used to be a mod but don't no what hAppend there


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Fangsy used to be a mod but don't no what hAppend there


Prolly got enticed away like me...use to be a advisor on another very popular website...but kinda got stuck here as the ppl here are so loverly....hmmm better go check whats going on there.....:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> Fangsy used to be a mod but don't no what hAppend there


it cool the crocs gonna be in by the end of the week hopefully. I would love something like that in my place the 'rents would freak though


----------



## jaykickboxer

Can't believe I missed put on waxy monkeys for 50 quid each god damn it, half asleep the last few days im knackerd,


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Can't believe I missed put on waxy monkeys for 50 quid each god damn it, half asleep the last few days im knackerd,


OoOoOo from what I gather from LRF last post - they accidently reserved the wrong frogs so they should have 4 waxy frogs left. Phone em tomorrow to check coz I got a shipment from them this week - you could chuck them in my order and save yaself the shipping


----------



## jaykickboxer

Luckily I'm getting a trio of cb nasuta on Friday and 5 darts anyways, Bearnardos my tads are doing well!


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Luckily I'm getting a trio of cb nasuta on Friday and 5 darts anyways, Bearnardos my tads are doing well!


OoooOooo I though you would when I saw the classifeds 
yay to the tads - trying a new food with my tads and they luv it  so if you ever around...pop in and I'll give ya some to try on your tads


----------



## DeadLee

jme2049 said:


> Have you guys seen on the DWA section a guy turned his garage into a croc home and has a live cam in there that you can control.
> his names fangsy. i saw a couple of turtles in there yesterday no croc yet


Do you have a link to it or is it jsut easy to find?


----------



## DeadLee

found it that was easy http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/478935-croc-enclosure-webcam.html


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have an official ban on any new frogs SAD FACE.


Me too  I got back from dartfrog on monday and my parents asked where i had been so i told them and they asked if i had got any more and i was like urmmm.... :whistling2:yeah just 1... But really i had got 3. When my mum came snooping i hid the ruby and only one of the ranas were awake so i just said i had got that. 
My mum is mad at me cos she thinks my frog keeping is an obsession and i have made alot of mess from doing planted tanks and she was sick of it. I get round to tidying it but then make a mess again :whistling2:

My dad freaked out the night i came home from dartfrog because the spare room had like 4 boxes of my frog stuff in and my brother was coming to stay he threw everything into the garage so i had to take it back upstairs to my room and sort it all out. He yelled at me while my best mate was in my room how embarassing and tasteless of him! BAstard:devil:

Anyway neither know i have 2 ranas and a ruby :whistling2:

I have no space left in my bedroom and i am not allowed to branch out into other rooms


----------



## Bearnandos

andaroo said:


> Me too  I got back from dartfrog on monday and my parents asked where i had been so i told them and they asked if i had got any more and i was like urmmm.... :whistling2:yeah just 1... But really i had got 3. When my mum came snooping i hid the ruby and only one of the ranas were awake so i just said i had got that.
> My mum is mad at me cos she thinks my frog keeping is an obsession and i have made alot of mess from doing planted tanks and she was sick of it. I get round to tidying it but then make a mess again :whistling2:
> 
> My dad freaked out the night i came home from dartfrog because the spare room had like 4 boxes of my frog stuff in and my brother was coming to stay he threw everything into the garage so i had to take it back upstairs to my room and sort it all out. He yelled at me while my best mate was in my room how embarassing and tasteless of him! BAstard:devil:
> 
> Anyway neither know i have 2 ranas and a ruby :whistling2:
> 
> I have no space left in my bedroom and i am not allowed to branch out into other rooms


Ouch :-( so happy that my mum and parent in laws think my vivs are great....don't know what I would do if they moaned at me about my pets......but I have also the official semi ban from my husband, the two vivs I am waiting for will be kinda my last unless its for the two pdfs that I have wanted for ages.


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> Me too  I got back from dartfrog on monday and my parents asked where i had been so i told them and they asked if i had got any more and i was like urmmm.... :whistling2:yeah just 1... But really i had got 3. When my mum came snooping i hid the ruby and only one of the ranas were awake so i just said i had got that.
> My mum is mad at me cos she thinks my frog keeping is an obsession and i have made alot of mess from doing planted tanks and she was sick of it. I get round to tidying it but then make a mess again :whistling2:
> 
> My dad freaked out the night i came home from dartfrog because the spare room had like 4 boxes of my frog stuff in and my brother was coming to stay he threw everything into the garage so i had to take it back upstairs to my room and sort it all out. He yelled at me while my best mate was in my room how embarassing and tasteless of him! BAstard:devil:
> 
> Anyway neither know i have 2 ranas and a ruby :whistling2:
> 
> I have no space left in my bedroom and i am not allowed to branch out into other rooms


Well at least you are allowed frogs i'm not allowed any . And i have loved frogs ever since i can remember i even had a frog bottle as a baby!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have a friend in southport...maybe you should hide some at hers. :lol2:

I am glad I am past the having to listen to parents part of my life...now it just comes down to money...how much is too much to take from a family budget for my selfish hobby??? :blush:


----------



## DeadLee

I recently thinned down my guitar collection by 3 guitars i now only have 3 and a bass  similar to thinning down a frog collection i guess


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have a friend in southport...maybe you should hide some at hers. :lol2:
> 
> I am glad I am past the having to listen to parents part of my life...now it just comes down to money...how much is too much to take from a family budget for my selfish hobby??? :blush:


Will be taking pics of my peacocks soon.....got a new mobile cam, so should take better pics even tho I still suck at pic taking


----------



## ilovetoads2

Andaroo...just wondered how your spawn was getting on? Was it a good batch?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> Will be taking pics of my peacocks soon.....got a new mobile cam, so should take better pics even tho I still suck at pic taking


I bet they are stunning...my camera works fine...it is me that is shit. I still have not figured out the settings for it...I only just dicovered it has macro in it...but then that is for very close pics and I dont get close enough to them...but oh well, why do I need a pic when I can watch them run around all day :lol2:

Cant wait to see yours though!

And I cant believe you actually noticed I have not been on much...that is sweet. It was driving me crazy!


----------



## jme2049

andaroo said:


> He yelled at me while my best mate was in my room how embarassing and tasteless of him! BAstard:devil:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Yay I'm back!!!! What have I missed?!?!??!! I saw the conversation about politics and I've gotta say I'm glad I missed that!!!
What's everyone been up to?? I missed you all!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> Yay I'm back!!!! What have I missed?!?!??!! I saw the conversation about politics and I've gotta say I'm glad I missed that!!!
> What's everyone been up to?? I missed you all!! :flrt::flrt:


Aww. Did you miss me?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Yay I'm back!!!! What have I missed?!?!??!! I saw the conversation about politics and I've gotta say I'm glad I missed that!!!
> What's everyone been up to?? I missed you all!! :flrt::flrt:


started work on a new tank with bits an pieces lying round but now i need to spend £ i dont have till the weekend 
I hate being a bum


----------



## DeadLee

Hey.

What internet shops do you reccomend for amphibian tanks, accesories and substrates etc. Also how do you guys get your food from in store or online and what works out cheaper?

It will be a year before i get my horned frog but i am going to start getting his habbitat sorted or at least a plan for where i will get it all from.


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> Hey.
> 
> What internet shops do you reccomend for amphibian tanks, accesories and substrates etc. Also how do you guys get your food from in store or online and what works out cheaper?
> 
> It will be a year before i get my horned frog but i am going to start getting his habbitat sorted or at least a plan for where i will get it all from.


ebay is great for stuff. On here in the equipment classifieds is great for tanks. i have 3 rep shops within 5 mins drive of me so i just get mine from any of those only £2 a tub.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Blinx56 said:


> Hey.
> 
> What internet shops do you reccomend for amphibian tanks, accesories and substrates etc. Also how do you guys get your food from in store or online and what works out cheaper?
> 
> It will be a year before i get my horned frog but i am going to start getting his habbitat sorted or at least a plan for where i will get it all from.


Try going for real plants, in a year it will be nicely grown in.


----------



## LIZARD

WICKED CONGRATS On thr waxys Harv :2thumb::2thumb:

It sucks my ex boyf used to be moany about my animals yrs ago so he had to go

And my hubby dont care what i keep as i have the spare room:2thumb: my parents were always cool too. My mum hated snakes so we had to turn the shed into a rep house but it was wicked! Cool in the summer and warm in the winter

i think i want soem terribillis soon


----------



## manda88

I almost came back from Wales with a new frog, I went to Conwy Water Gardens (WHICH by the way sounds like it should be like a zoo or something, it's actually a really small shop with hardly anything in it) and they had a little horned frog with gravel as a substrate and a pool for it to 'swim' in, the poor little thing had even tried to bury itself in the gravel! I felt so sorry for the poor little thing, but I can't afford to buy everything it needs, so if anyone lives round there then please go and buy him!! He's beautiful, he's bright green, so green I thought he was an ornate but he is a cranwelli.
We told the guy at the counter that they need to change his set up but I doubt he cared, he looked like he was just trying to stop himself from smiling the whole time :devil:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> We told the guy at the counter that they need to change his set up but I doubt he cared, he looked like he was just trying to stop himself from smiling the whole time :devil:


theyre all like that up north.

such a slow boring day!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm off for six days as of 5pm......and it's dragging!


----------



## Ron Magpie

My limit on animals is sheer space- I have 6 vivs in my living room, plus the turtle 'pond', plus two parrot cages and a cat! I do have one viv in my bedroom I'm not using at the mo- which is probably where my cane toad will go when I get it...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

WAXIES ARE COMING ON FRIDAY!
YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.

So excited guys!
Where the hell you been manda?


----------



## jme2049

hows the course flan? it sure does go slow on here when your away


----------



## LIZARD

YEAAAA cant wait to see the pics harv :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> hows the course flan? it sure does go slow on here when your away


haha! It's so weird seeing SO many bold threads.
The course is surprisingly fun! They asked me what my lifelong ambition was. If I could do ANYTHING. I said 'amphibian breeder or wildlife journalist'. My partner (Dom) couldn't spell either. I don't think he even knew what they were.
Other than him (who didn't even turn up today)... everyone seems alright. Not your typical/stereotype group of people who've been unemployed for 6 months+

Managed to sell 10 FBTs yesterday. I'm looking after them until adult but then they're getting sold! Bargainnnnn.



LIZARD said:


> YEAAAA cant wait to see the pics harv :2thumb:


There certainly will be pics! I'll want them to settle in first though.
Sosososo excited!


----------



## LIZARD

wicked sounds great. Yea defo do i love pics, if u hadnt already gathered that :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha! It's so weird seeing SO many bold threads.
> The course is surprisingly fun! They asked me what my lifelong ambition was. If I could do ANYTHING. I said 'amphibian breeder or wildlife journalist'. My partner (Dom) couldn't spell either. I don't think he even knew what they were.
> Other than him (who didn't even turn up today)... everyone seems alright. Not your typical/stereotype group of people who've been unemployed for 6 months+
> 
> Managed to sell 10 FBTs yesterday. I'm looking after them until adult but then they're getting sold! Bargainnnnn.
> 
> 
> 
> There certainly will be pics! I'll want them to settle in first though.
> Sosososo excited!


Sounds alright. i cant wait till the job centre sends me somewhere. lol.

10 and theyre still tads. you must either be a good salesman or theres a fbt shortage on the isle of wight


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> WAXIES ARE COMING ON FRIDAY!
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.
> 
> So excited guys!
> Where the hell you been manda?


aww wow :2thumb: i'm excited for ya!

:lol2: my dad's such an idiot.. one time he yelled at me for leaving empty bottles outside my room... i hadn't got round to putting them in the recycling box and i had to go to work, i came home and he started yelling cos he had to put them in the recycle box outside he said something like :cussing:"IF YOU DON'T CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF THOSSSSE FROGSSS.... WILL BE OUT IN THE GARDEN!!!"
Gods sake it was 3 empty plastic bottles :roll:
He's very environmentally friendly complaining about recycling but then threatens to release my frogs into the wild??? Idiot :roll:


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> WAXIES ARE COMING ON FRIDAY!
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.
> 
> So excited guys!
> Where the hell you been manda?


Wooot - grats!!!! looks like you will be just as excited as me for Friday...hate waiting alone :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

andaroo said:


> aww wow :2thumb: i'm excited for ya!
> 
> :lol2: my dad's such an idiot.. one time he yelled at me for leaving empty bottles outside my room... i hadn't got round to putting them in the recycling box and i had to go to work, i came home and he started yelling cos he had to put them in the recycle box outside he said something like :cussing:"IF YOU DON'T CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF THOSSSSE FROGSSS.... WILL BE OUT IN THE GARDEN!!!"
> Gods sake it was 3 empty plastic bottles :roll:
> He's very environmentally friendly complaining about recycling but then threatens to release my frogs into the wild??? Idiot :roll:


My 'rents tend to steer clear of me while im busy doing my cleaning and stuff. I always got stuff lying round though,so many plastic tubs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Sounds alright. i cant wait till the job centre sends me somewhere. lol.
> 
> 10 and theyre still tads. you must either be a good salesman or theres a fbt shortage on the isle of wight


Ask for a course! They'll defo put you on one. Mine's in hospitality. It's actually good fun!



andaroo said:


> aww wow :2thumb: i'm excited for ya!
> 
> :lol2: my dad's such an idiot.. one time he yelled at me for leaving empty bottles outside my room... i hadn't got round to putting them in the recycling box and i had to go to work, i came home and he started yelling cos he had to put them in the recycle box outside he said something like :cussing:"IF YOU DON'T CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF THOSSSSE FROGSSS.... WILL BE OUT IN THE GARDEN!!!"
> Gods sake it was 3 empty plastic bottles :roll:
> He's very environmentally friendly complaining about recycling but then threatens to release my frogs into the wild??? Idiot :roll:


haha awww. I keep my bottles to put more water in!



Bearnandos said:


> Wooot - grats!!!! looks like you will be just as excited as me for Friday...hate waiting alone :lol2:


haha hell yeah. I don't finish until 5 though! They'll be there when I get home! Exciting!!!
You think they'll be alright waiting until then in their packaging? Or shall I get someone to open them up?


----------



## jme2049

Noooooo i just found out my bro's moving back home. I have to down size and go into the smaller room soon! no what a load of b.s.!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha hell yeah. I don't finish until 5 though! They'll be there when I get home! Exciting!!!
> You think they'll be alright waiting until then in their packaging? Or shall I get someone to open them up?


ask whoevers signing them to put them into your set up straight away


----------



## LIZARD

O shit not good news dude


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> Ask for a course! They'll defo put you on one. Mine's in hospitality. It's actually good fun!
> 
> 
> 
> haha awww. I keep my bottles to put more water in!
> 
> 
> 
> haha hell yeah. I don't finish until 5 though! They'll be there when I get home! Exciting!!!
> You think they'll be alright waiting until then in their packaging? Or shall I get someone to open them up?


Unless they know what they are doing...I would leave them till you get home as otherwise ppl staring and moving the box around may stress out the frogs...especially after 24+ hrs traveling.


----------



## jme2049

I have 3 2ft tanks 1 with fire bellied toads in the others with fire sals in. I have a big plastic tub with fire sals in and i was doing a 45 exo cube. He got his gf up the duff an theyre moving back home cos it will cost too much renting whilst they have the baby. ggggrrrrr.
im gonna see if my rep shop will take my sals to free up the space


----------



## Bearnandos

Arrrgggg gonna mess up my rep room again....gotta complete 2 vivs before friday...so here comes all the mess...:devil: Would be really nice to have completed rdy to go planted vivs


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> WAXIES ARE COMING ON FRIDAY!
> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.
> 
> So excited guys!
> Where the hell you been manda?


Woo glad you're finally getting the godzilla frogs! I've been up in Wales visiting some of Matt's long lost family that he hasn't seen in ever, didn't have wifi so no internet for me out there in the wilderness, but now I'm back yay!


----------



## LIZARD

what part of wales did u go to? Ohh i love the wilderness


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Noooooo i just found out my bro's moving back home. I have to down size and go into the smaller room soon! no what a load of b.s.!


Thats sucks 

When my bro moved back I was able to keep the big room due to having animals in it :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Thats sucks
> 
> When my bro moved back I was able to keep the big room due to having animals in it :2thumb:


yeah thats why i had the big room whilst he lived here. but now he's bringing his gf and a baby not till later in the year though. they only just found out


----------



## LIZARD

im sorry to hear this it really does suck big time dude :devil::devil: shame on them:devil:


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> what part of wales did u go to? Ohh i love the wilderness


We were staying in Deganwy and went to places like the Welsh Mountain Zoo which was cool, and we went to Anglesey Sea Zoo which was a complete rip off cos it took 5 minutes too walk around and it cost £7 each!! Loads of countryside and it was goooorgeous weather, we were bloody lucky!


----------



## LIZARD

BLIMEY thats right up top! Im in the middle bordering herefordshire


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> im sorry to hear this it really does suck big time dude :devil::devil: shame on them:devil:


its ok. ive decided to keep the fire bellies. sell/trade all the sals and finish the tank and still get some tree frogs anyways.

well i guess a baby is kinda important. Im already trying to influence them to name the baby D-Von, and telling my bro to pop the question for a mash up in eastern europe stag style


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> yeah thats why i had the big room whilst he lived here. but now he's bringing his gf and a baby not till later in the year though. they only just found out


I guess they may need a bit more room then! 
Will you fit everything into a smaller room?


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> I guess they may need a bit more room then!
> Will you fit everything into a smaller room?


at the moment its like a walk in wardrobe full of clothes and a spare bed all thats going except the bed thats for sure.


----------



## LIZARD

if its any colsolation dude it does get easier when you dont have live with your parents!!! Mine were pretty cool with the whole rep thing to be fair

Im sure it will all come right in the end dude

What treefs are ya gonna get???


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> What treefs are ya gonna get???


ive been looking into reeds,green tree frog,grey treefrogs and possibly whites but i dont really want whites till i get a taller terrarium.

A small species if im honest.


----------



## LIZARD

Reeds rock, both H cineara and H arborea ROCK so do whites!

I hav 3 reeds and 4 european greens they are cool as hell i really want us green treefs!!!

all of your above choices are well cool and greys are cool

spose it really depends on what ya like the look of most dude but thumbs up for your choices :2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

just wondering if anyone wanted to see my KNOB.....tail
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/498145-my-new-knob-pic-heavy.html#post6062810


----------



## jme2049

also amazon milks and vientnamese blues. I like alot.:lol2:
If i find a some reeds near me or if any of the reptile shops can get them im ordering them for definate i love the african ones ive seen online with spots on them and the name hyperolius is so cool.
Its the argus ones ive seen.


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> just wondering if anyone wanted to see my KNOB.....tail
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/498145-my-new-knob-pic-heavy.html#post6062810


aawww hes super cool. look at his lil white fingers/toes???:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

sweet nice choices too dude. I love my reeds, they are very entertaining at night 

Aww fanks he is so diddy small


----------



## LIZARD

pfffft Im waiting for the hubby to return with his new car!!! hes been all day! I fear i may be positively drunkard when he arrives home :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am really disappointed someone felt the need to close the thread (frog pee'd on me) I had only just got the chance to defend myself and now I dont know if the person who needed to read it would have had the chance. :blush:

Mariette


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> sweet nice choices too dude. I love my reeds, they are very entertaining at night
> 
> Aww fanks he is so diddy small


 
Will keep bugging you with pics of painted reed frogs till you go buy some coz they are fantastic lol......btw great pics...stunning knob tail


----------



## _jake_

Nice Knob!


How much do one of those set ya back?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> Will keep bugging you with pics of painted reed frogs till you go buy some coz they are fantastic lol......btw great pics...stunning knob tail
> 
> image



OMG that frog is beautiful...like really really :flrt:


----------



## andaroo

OMG my red eyes are chasing each other round the tank! Chiquito the smaller male is chasing pepito the big male around its so funny they keep squawking and chattering at one another! Bonita is sat at the water dish oblivious :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

I WILL GET painted reeds

My knob was only £200

where can i get a painted reed???


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> OMG that frog is beautiful...like really really :flrt:


I think so too.....really great to watch and they bask out in daylight.....tiny lil frogs with huge voices!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

I soo want a horned frooooog!


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> I soo want a horned frooooog!


 
So do I!!!

they are awesome!


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> I WILL GET painted reeds
> 
> My knob was only £200
> 
> where can i get a painted reed???


haha...you have weakend lil padawan!!! I ordered mine from my local reptile shop - but I know Marc can get them sometimes. They cost around £15...well that was the price a couple years back.
They are stunning - and really active at night.


----------



## andaroo

_jake_ said:


> I soo want a horned frooooog!


so do i! i have the perfect RUB :whistling2: and cabinet to hide it in from parents


----------



## _jake_

Its so unfair (Kevin & perry accent). The bloke at the local aquatic store said I can start a weekend job mid-april, which is now and he would phone me before with details. Still haven't heard nothing and can't get anything untill i've started (mums rules) ARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. I think i'm going to have to ring them tommorow! Not to pushy is it?


----------



## LIZARD

ANDEROOOOOOOOOO u know i luffs you when you have time will you please make me a sig please


----------



## jaykickboxer

Why did that thread get closed then?


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> Its so unfair (Kevin & perry accent). The bloke at the local aquatic store said I can start a weekend job mid-april, which is now and he would phone me before with details. Still haven't heard nothing and can't get anything untill i've started (mums rules) ARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. I think i'm going to have to ring them tommorow! Not to pushy is it?


Not at all pushy...its shows enthusiasm


----------



## _jake_

Thanks for the advice barbados. I so want an ornate one! And me please AndaROOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Punchfish

_jake_ said:


> Its so unfair (Kevin & perry accent). The bloke at the local aquatic store said I can start a weekend job mid-april, which is now and he would phone me before with details. Still haven't heard nothing and can't get anything untill i've started (mums rules) ARRRRGGGGGHHHHH. I think i'm going to have to ring them tommorow! Not to pushy is it?


Why don't you just say you are working in the pet shop, go out play some footie in the park with your mates, go home for tea and tell her about all the fish you sold and bingo you can buy the frog. Then if you don't get the job just say they need you to work during the week and you had to quit.


----------



## _jake_

Job = money = can buy food/accessories = frog


----------



## andaroo

I will make you signatures if you buy my fake plants!!! :lol2:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/498276-various-fake-plants-foliage.html


----------



## DeadLee

My internet is going so slow just did a speedtest and my speed was 0.1mb/s


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> ANDEROOOOOOOOOO u know i luffs you when you have time will you please make me a sig please


Don't worry. I'll make you one.









I'll be deeply offended if you don't use it.

Does anyone else want one?


----------



## _jake_

Myself.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Myself.


Here you go.










Photoshop is so easy to use. Gives professional results aswell.


----------



## andaroo

Buy my plantssssssss


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Buy my plantssssssss


Hey man. I thought your sig looked a little rubbish so I made you a new one.










Just a little bit more professional, I think.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey man. I thought your sig looked a little rubbish so I made you a new one.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a little bit more professional, I think.


Ahhahahahaaaaaa! Plants? xxx:flrt:

I have epi web moss mix for sale!!! £5 for the bag


----------



## ilovetoads2

What size is the viv you want the plants for?


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Ahhahahahaaaaaa! Plants? xxx:flrt:
> 
> I have epi web moss mix for sale!!! £5 for the bag


Sorry duuuuude. I spent ALL my dosh on them waxies!


----------



## _jake_

You have amazing web design skills Ipreferaflan! I'd send them into a computer geek magazine or something mg: .


----------



## LIZARD

LOVE THE LIZARD one


----------



## RhianB87

Thats some awesome sigs you have done


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey man. I thought your sig looked a little rubbish so I made you a new one.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a little bit more professional, I think.


Wow that is awesome can you make me one please!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> You have amazing web design skills Ipreferaflan! I'd send them into a computer geek magazine or something mg: .


Thanks man! I did use photoshop for like 3 years at school. So... I don't mean to brag, but yeah... they're pretty good.



LIZARD said:


> LOVE THE LIZARD one


I especially like the colours, cropping and spraycan work.



FallenAngel said:


> Thats some awesome sigs you have done


Thanks!



Blinx56 said:


> Wow that is awesome can you make me one please!!


Are you being seeeeeerious?


----------



## RhianB87

I have a question not to do with sigs!
How do I get crickets to shut up!!! :bash:
They are far to big for my frogs but have no idea what to do with them!!!


----------



## DeadLee

Yeah i am being serious make me one please i will pay you...with love and gratitude:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> *I have a question not to do with sigs!*
> How do I get crickets to shut up!!! :bash:
> They are far to big for my frogs but have no idea what to do with them!!!


Not interested. Next.
Hawhawhaw!

Blacks or Silents?
Put them downstairs under a hoody or something. Works for me.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Sorry, you can either kill em or buy silent ones. I had one that lived in my hall heater for months,,,chirp chirp chirp for many nights on end. Tried everything but now he has stopped so I guess he died...We get them all over the house...I am sure they are escaping somehow but dont know how on earth they are getting loose!


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferflan check my message on the previous page <<<


----------



## RhianB87

they are "silent" ARGHHHHHHH:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:

I cant bring myself to kill them!!!


----------



## _jake_

I love my sig


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here you go blinx. Extra care and devotion in this one.









Love it Jake. It's such a carefully cropped out picture of that YBS.


----------



## _jake_

Oh deffiantly! You should put them up for auction in off-topic!


----------



## RhianB87

Thats an amazing sig! you should go into business selling them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeadLee

wow thanks so much that is awesome!!


----------



## DeadLee

My internet is being slow so i cant update my signature just yet. But i will be using it tomorrow


----------



## LIZARD

hahaha brill


----------



## _jake_

We are all muppets and have amazing sigs, courtesy of '_Ipreferaflan Enterprises'_ The phib section rocks!:flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

OMG!!! I really want to just throw these crickets out the window!!! :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## _jake_

My little brother has a habbit of eaten my crickets, i'm sure he could help with your infestation!


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> My little brother has a habbit of eaten my crickets, i'm sure he could help with your infestation!


How much to hire for a few days?
And I am sure I have some younger crickets running around as I felt the lid off their tank!! but I hoping its to high to jump out of!


----------



## LIZARD

nite nite peeps i have to go to bed now th hub has returned with then new porsche and im rather drunk in crabbies alcoholic ginger beer


----------



## _jake_

Pics lizard. Tommorow. I. Need. To. See. The. Porsche.!

Ummm he's free. Aslong as he is fed and housed he is free for three days and £10 a day then after!


----------



## RhianB87

I think I have resolved the issue.. Three have been sacrificed for the cause!


----------



## _jake_

Oh dear. Did you make a little table with candles around and got everyone to chant?


----------



## DeadLee

What you guys think of my animated sig? I thnk i will make one for ipreferflan as a thank you


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Oh dear. Did you make a little table with candles around and got everyone to chant?


Everyone was in cloaks and a goat was also sacrificed to the gods


----------



## jme2049

awesome sigs guys. Is that waxy wearing a tophat flan?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Your animated sig makes my computer work too hard!!! It keeps trying to open something...:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Everyone was in cloaks and a goat was also sacrificed to the gods


 Since I'm a pagan, I'm always being asked if I sacrifice virgins. I ask: 'When did you last see a virgin in the Medway Towns???:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Rawr.


----------



## manda88

I want more frogs. I WANT AN ORNATE HORNED FROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I want others, but I don't know what ones to get, I think I want peacocks.


----------



## DeadLee

ilovetoads2 said:


> Your animated sig makes my computer work too hard!!! It keeps trying to open something...:devil:


Really? Its just a gif image file not flash or anything


----------



## agreendream

I NEED a flan banner!!!!

They make my eyes squeak!!!!!


Please :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I want more frogs. I WANT AN ORNATE HORNED FROG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I want others, but I don't know what ones to get, I think I want peacocks.


Well you can get what you want and then I can get my leucs. I want to carry on with my planted viv but have to wait for the new plants.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well you can get what you want and then I can get my leucs. I want to carry on with my planted viv but have to wait for the new plants.


I won't get another WTF to go in with the others cos Oliver still looked small in that planted one, I think they'll like having all that space! Can I get another 45x45x60 and have 4 peacocks in it please? Either that or I might try red eyes................. I want something really colourful!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I won't get another WTF to go in with the others cos Oliver still looked small in that planted one, I think they'll like having all that space! Can I get another 45x45x60 and have 4 peacocks in it please? Either that or I might try red eyes................. I want something really colourful!


Its your money so yes, red eyes would be cool. all as long as you let me have my leucs.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its your money so yes, red eyes would be cool. all as long as you let me have my leucs.


Well I've set up a thread asking how loud they are but everyones ignoring it/nobody knows! I can't imagine they're any louder than Buddy cos he's loud as hell. I think red eyes will be something to work towards instead of getting them sooner, cos they seem pretty delicate and we all know what I'm like with wanting to hug them all, I wouldn't want to harm them. Once I've calmed down I think we could get some, and when we've got a house. Let's wait for a bit before we get the leucs, we've only been in the flat for a month and we're already broke, we need to see if you get a pay rise first!!! Maybe they could be a birthday present anyway. Do you even know how much they are?
PS please make your signature centred, it's doing my head in!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Well I've set up a thread asking how loud they are but everyones ignoring it/nobody knows! I can't imagine they're any louder than Buddy cos he's loud as hell. I think red eyes will be something to work towards instead of getting them sooner, cos they seem pretty delicate and we all know what I'm like with wanting to hug them all, I wouldn't want to harm them. Once I've calmed down I think we could get some, and when we've got a house. Let's wait for a bit before we get the leucs, we've only been in the flat for a month and we're already broke, we need to see if you get a pay rise first!!! Maybe they could be a birthday present anyway. Do you even know how much they are?
> PS please make your signature centred, it's doing my head in!!!


Yeah they will be with my birthday money anyway and yeah im not going to be getting them yet anyway because i will need the terrarium to grow in and everything.


----------



## rhys s

mat , manda are they the same frogs in each one of your siggs?


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> mat , manda are they the same frogs in each one of your siggs?


They are indeed! We live together! All the frogs are mine apart from one of the mossy frogs, Theodore. I'm greedy!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

rhys s said:


> mat , manda are they the same frogs in each one of your siggs?


Yeah they are our frogs, we keep them together.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah they are our frogs, we keep them together.


Obviously not all together in the same viv, haha


----------



## rhys s

thats nice i was just confused about it so i thought i would ask


----------



## ilovetoads2

Just got back from the garden centre with four new 'pets'. :2thumb:








Three assassin snails and a sucker fish thing...yay!


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> mat , manda are they the same frogs in each one of your siggs?


 
I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Just got back from the garden centre with four new 'pets'. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three assassin snails and a sucker fish thing...yay!


Assassin snails?! Do they come with weapons?!


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> Just got back from the garden centre with four new 'pets'. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three assassin snails and a sucker fish thing...yay!


cool. whats an assasin snail?

I just come back from a 3hr trek with the dog to a place by me called the magic ponds lol. saw some smooth newts though.


----------



## agreendream

Why dont my sig work????
I am left out :crazy:

  

<a href="http://www.mybannermaker.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/NMlxp.jpg" alt='Create your own banner at mybannermaker.com!' border=0 /></a><br>

Thats my try....


----------



## ilovetoads2

An assassin snail feeds on other snails, like the black ones you often get with aquatic plants...that is why I bought them...trying to find out the name of the sucker fish thingy, I didnt think to ask...but I am naming the snails Agent x, Agent y, and Agent John. The sucker fish shall be called...um...sucker fish. :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

smooth newts are in there somewhereJamie O'Brien's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Check under my name.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check under my name.


Was wondering where you'd got to today!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just woke up!


----------



## RhianB87

:O you just woke up!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

6 days off work, yes please.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 6 days off work, yes please.


:gasp: You ONLY JUST WOKE UP??? That's mental. I wish I could sleep for that long!


----------



## RhianB87

Its my day off and I have been up for 8 hours!


----------



## jme2049

only just woke up!:notworthy:


----------



## DeadLee

OMG i am up at like 7. And my new job will soon mean i have to be up early. I will be working from 8 untill 7 for 6 months to help fund university.


----------



## _jake_

RAAAAAWWWRRRR im angry


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> RAAAAAWWWRRRR im angry


Whats up?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hey guys.
LOOOOOOONG DAY.
Loads of people want flan-sigs.

Like really.


----------



## _jake_

*start*

I got a weekend job at a local aquatics and supposed to start this weekend. Never heard nothing from him so rang, this is his reply:

'Oh sorry I did tell someone to ring you and e-mailed a few times with no reply'

I check e-mails daily and no answer phone messages

'I'm looking for a full time worker instead, bye'

1) He is my uncles mate
2) He wouldn't have the buisness if my uncle didn't help him
3) He met me and gave me times and pay amounts

I was so excited to have my first job and becuase of that I was allowed to get some 'phibs and reptiles. What a WAN***!
Now im allowed nothing


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> *start*
> 
> I got a weekend job at a local aquatics and supposed to start this weekend. Never heard nothing from him so rang, this is his reply:
> 
> 'Oh sorry I did tell someone to ring you and e-mailed a few times with no reply'
> 
> I check e-mails daily and no answer phone messages
> 
> 'I'm looking for a full time worker instead, bye'
> 
> 1) He is my uncles mate
> 2) He wouldn't have the buisness if my uncle didn't help him
> 3) He met me and gave me times and pay amounts
> 
> I was so excited to have my first job and becuase of that I was allowed to get some 'phibs and reptiles. What a WAN***!
> Now im allowed nothing


O no 
Can you not get your uncle to find out why he messed you around?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> *start*
> 
> I got a weekend job at a local aquatics and supposed to start this weekend. Never heard nothing from him so rang, this is his reply:
> 
> 'Oh sorry I did tell someone to ring you and e-mailed a few times with no reply'
> 
> I check e-mails daily and no answer phone messages
> 
> 'I'm looking for a full time worker instead, bye'
> 
> 1) He is my uncles mate
> 2) He wouldn't have the buisness if my uncle didn't help him
> 3) He met me and gave me times and pay amounts
> 
> I was so excited to have my first job and becuase of that I was allowed to get some 'phibs and reptiles. What a WAN***!
> Now im allowed nothing


the guy sounds like a tool. find something else.


----------



## jme2049

are you's taking sig. requests flan?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey guys.
> LOOOOOOONG DAY.
> Loads of people want flan-sigs.
> 
> Like really.


Well i am most important obviously!!!

When you getting the waxys then and also hows the little tadpoles doing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Latest three:









manda









matt









Oly

I'll take a few more requests! But they're extremely difficult and take me AAAAGES so I might make these 'limited edition'.

Waxies are arriving tomorrow morning!
Tadpoles are great. Need to do a new vid update.


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> *start*
> 
> I got a weekend job at a local aquatics and supposed to start this weekend. Never heard nothing from him so rang, this is his reply:
> 
> 'Oh sorry I did tell someone to ring you and e-mailed a few times with no reply'
> 
> I check e-mails daily and no answer phone messages
> 
> 'I'm looking for a full time worker instead, bye'
> 
> 1) He is my uncles mate
> 2) He wouldn't have the buisness if my uncle didn't help him
> 3) He met me and gave me times and pay amounts
> 
> I was so excited to have my first job and becuase of that I was allowed to get some 'phibs and reptiles. What a WAN***!
> Now im allowed nothing


Can't you ask him to allow you to work until he finds a full time worker...that way he may like you enough to give you the promised part time job?


----------



## jme2049

that sucks you cant get any pets. Do as bearnados says or keep pestering him, just hang round the shop for hours a day until they offer you something an i mean HOURS!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Latest three:
> 
> image
> manda
> 
> image
> matt
> 
> image
> Oly
> 
> I'll take a few more requests! But they're extremely difficult and take me AAAAGES so I might make these 'limited edition'.
> 
> Waxies are arriving tomorrow morning!
> Tadpoles are great. Need to do a new vid update.


Awesome thanks flan, bet you cant wait for them then will have to see pics once they settled in. I have got half way through my planted whites whites viv and so far very pleased.


----------



## agreendream

Flan Flan Flan!:flrt:

I would have sex with a cheeseburger just to get one of your last few sigs 

PPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## RhianB87

Can I have one as well please 
As the rest are soo amazing!


----------



## manda88

Thank you Flannybannanny!! I love it! :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> O no
> Can you not get your uncle to find out why he messed you around?


I'll have to ask him, hes my great uncle so i'll speak to my nan, she'll have a go at him:flrt: :lol::lol:


Bearnandos said:


> Can't you ask him to allow you to work until he finds a full time worker...that way he may like you enough to give you the promised part time job?


I'm not sure, if he can do this to someone who isn't even working for him, I dont want to find out what he's like to employees. He owns other buisnesses so its not like he can't afford it!



jme2049 said:


> that sucks you cant get any pets. Do as bearnados says or keep pestering him, just hang round the shop for hours a day until they offer you something an i mean HOURS!


It indeedly sucks! I think i'll just give up, i've been e-mailing around already:whistling2: I have to get some 'phibs/reps some how:devil:


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

How do you get the signature flanman made you into your signature coz he made me one and i dunno how to get it into my signature >>?


----------



## _jake_

Save picture - upload to photobucket - add to signature


----------



## ilovetoads2

right click on your pic, copy image URL, go into quick links and edit sig, click on little pic button, paste URL (removing the http// bit)

hope this helps.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flan, you're a genius!


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

Certainly is


----------



## ipreferaflan

agreendream said:


> Flan Flan Flan!:flrt:
> 
> I would have sex with a cheeseburger just to get one of your last few sigs
> 
> PPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE!


Sure you want one? Looks like you've got pretty good sig-making skills already!



FallenAngel said:


> Can I have one as well please
> As the rest are soo amazing!


Course you can. What animal do you want?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Flan, you're a genius!


Thanks Morg.


----------



## agreendream

That's most kind of you Flan but we all know really that mine looks like a mentally handicapped dog made my one.

Please make me one 

Can I have an Ant a Cat and a Bus on mine?

HAPPY DAYS!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

agreendream said:


> That's most kind of you Flan but we all know really that mine looks like a* mentally handicapped dog made my one*.
> 
> Please make me one
> 
> Can I have an Ant a Cat and a Bus on mine?
> 
> HAPPY DAYS!!


Yes, and mine look like they were made by someone with a degree in graphic design.



Course you can have an ant, a cat and a bus.


----------



## agreendream

Rock!
I'm guna dance round my house for a whole ten minutes in excitement!


----------



## DeadLee

Anyone else watching the debate on channel 3?


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> Anyone else watching the debate on channel 3?


yeah. I dont trust cameron


----------



## ipreferaflan

There you go fine sir.

Anyone know anything about perlite?


----------



## jaykickboxer

i got myself sum cb megophrys nasutawoop woop there awesome!


----------



## jaykickboxer

all i no is that u can use it as a incubation media for breeding leopard geckos and as when they hatch they walk round on it would make me assum its safe!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> There you go fine sir.
> 
> Anyone know anything about perlite?


perlite was used as a ceiling lightweight insulation pre 1940's.....why??


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> perlite was used as a ceiling lightweight insulation pre 1940's.....why??


Can you use it as an alternative to hydroleca?


----------



## DeadLee

Hey ipreferaflan i made you something. You better use it:devil:


----------



## agreendream

We use perlite a lot in horticulture as a soil mix.
I think its inert.
As for replacing the hydroleca I don't think it would work the same.
.....


----------



## agreendream

Blinx56, not being rude, but you don't mean he should replace that picture of a frog in a hat with a mustache?!?


----------



## DeadLee

No he shouldnt that is awesome!! Just do what i did maybe


----------



## agreendream

St.Albans is nice, I lived there for a few years.
Best mate still is there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> i got myself sum cb megophrys nasutawoop woop there awesome!


Wicked! Get some pics up!


----------



## jme2049

These Flansigs are everywhere. Spreading like a sexually transmitted disease!


----------



## DeadLee

agreendream said:


> St.Albans is nice, I lived there for a few years.
> Best mate still is there.


Yeah it is nice. Much better than where i used to live in Harrow


----------



## andaroo

Another day, another death


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Another day, another death


Nooooo, who?? I'm so sorry Andaroo


----------



## jme2049

andaroo said:


> Another day, another death


so sorry to hear that andaroo. Hope your ok mate.


----------



## agreendream

!!! Sorry!!!
  
hug


----------



## andaroo

I'm alright


----------



## ilovetoads2

Oh, andaroo, so sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Blinx56 said:


> Yeah it is nice. Much better than where i used to live in Harrow


I work in Harrow :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

You all make me want to move down south...but hubby would not stand for it.


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> You all make me want to move down south...but hubby would not stand for it.


if you move down south its got to be to wales. cant be living in england:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> Another day, another death


Oh No!! Who was it?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> if you move down south its got to be to wales. cant be living in england:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Yeah but if you move there, Charlotte Church is CLOSER to you!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

If anywhere you should deffiantly move to Avon, Devon, Dorset or Cornwall!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I think today is meant to be a crap day for every one, Andaroo's had a death, my sis had her number plates nicked off her car and I've just backed my brand new stupid frickin car into a huge part of a broken wall and scratched the shit out of it


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Yeah but if you move there, Charlotte Church is CLOSER to you!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


the man has a point there!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I think today is meant to be a crap day for every one, Andaroo's had a death, my sis had her number plates nicked off her car and I've just backed my brand new stupid frickin car into a huge part of a broken wall and scratched the shit out of it


bad times allround by the sounds of things.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I think today is meant to be a crap day for every one, Andaroo's had a death, my sis had her number plates nicked off her car and I've just backed my brand new stupid frickin car into a huge part of a broken wall and scratched the shit out of it


STRONGLY DISAGREE! 

Waxies arrived. Oh my gosh.

Hope everyone else is alright. Sorry for your death And


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> STRONGLY DISAGREE!
> 
> Waxies arrived. Oh my gosh.


Get some piccies up dude.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Get some piccies up dude.


They're a bit dark at the moment (probably cos they were a little cold) but when they settle in and green up, I'll take a few pics.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> They're a bit dark at the moment (probably cos they were a little cold) but when they settle in and green up, I'll take a few pics.


cool. i bet your chuffed to bits?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> cool. i bet your chuffed to bits?


They're even more incredible than I imagined.
I can't believe I own 2.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

manda88 said:


> I think today is meant to be a crap day for every one, Andaroo's had a death, my sis had her number plates nicked off her car and I've just backed my brand new stupid frickin car into a huge part of a broken wall and scratched the shit out of it





Yesterday I got the results of the biopsy on the crap the docs got out of my neck lump. Turns out I have something called SLE, or Lupus > Lupus site(SLE)- information on systemic lupus It's better than it being Cancer, which was a possiblity, but I'd be lying if I said I was exactly jumping for joy :S


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tiger Leg died 

Fine one morning then dead that evening.


----------



## jme2049

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yesterday I got the results of the biopsy on the crap the docs got out of my neck lump. Turns out I have something called SLE, or Lupus > Lupus site(SLE)- information on systemic lupus It's better than it being Cancer, which was a possiblity, but I'd be lying if I said I was exactly jumping for joy :S


it sounds awful none the less. Hope you get well soon. x:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tiger Leg died
> 
> Fine one morning then dead that evening.


No! its not been a good day for everyone has it. Sorry Morgan


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tiger Leg died
> 
> Fine one morning then dead that evening.


holy crap. sorry to hear that morgan. 

Dont know whats going on today everyone seems to have bad news except myself and flan


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yesterday I got the results of the biopsy on the crap the docs got out of my neck lump. Turns out I have something called SLE, or Lupus > Lupus site(SLE)- information on systemic lupus It's better than it being Cancer, which was a possiblity, but I'd be lying if I said I was exactly jumping for joy :S





Morgan Freeman said:


> Tiger Leg died
> 
> Fine one morning then dead that evening.


You two can both jump on the Crap Day Wagon too, I'm sorry guys. Today is truely sh*t.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cheers people.


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yesterday I got the results of the biopsy on the crap the docs got out of my neck lump. Turns out I have something called SLE, or Lupus > Lupus site(SLE)- information on systemic lupus It's better than it being Cancer, which was a possiblity, but I'd be lying if I said I was exactly jumping for joy :S


Ah man. Hope you're okay. I read a little bit on it.
I got the impression it's highly treatable even if it is 'incurable'. Plenty of that stuff around; asthma being a prime example.
I hope you can live a happy, normal life with it. 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Tiger Leg died
> 
> Fine one morning then dead that evening.


Last night? Sorry man.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah didn't mention it straight away.

Ranas are doing well though so very confused what happened with Andaroo's, we both seem to be doing exactly the same thing.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Bloody hell Morg - sorry to hear that dude. 

I think we all need one of these:









Yeah Flan, it's manageable, it just depends on where it decides to hit me, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Would anyone be interested in my planted exo? Obvs you'll need to clean it, will take offers if anyone wants it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Would anyone be interested in my planted exo? Obvs you'll need to clean it, will take offers if anyone wants it.


Ah man. You not gonna get anything else to go in it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah man. You not gonna get anything else to go in it?


Don't really want to, I've had to move my tanks to the living room which isn't ideal and this exo is huge.


----------



## _jake_

My crap day was yesterday, today just 'meh'. I dont know what im going to do


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't really want to, I've had to move my tanks to the living room which isn't ideal and this exo is huge.


Ah yeah. That's fair enough. 



_jake_ said:


> My crap day was yesterday, today just 'meh'. I dont know what im going to do


About what? The job thang?


Oh and guys... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/499347-phyllomedusa-sauvagii.html#post6076241

Don't mean to be insensitive or anything... but...
LOOK!


----------



## _jake_

Yeah the job thing!  I cant get froggies now! mg:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Fred is a little bloated today. I try to keep the tank and water very clean, so I am a little worried that it is a kidney thing rather than a bacterial...can anyone advise on this? He is not looking like he is going to burst or anything, but is definitely a little bloated compared to last night. :gasp:


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> Fred is a little bloated today. I try to keep the tank and water very clean, so I am a little worried that it is a kidney thing rather than a bacterial...can anyone advise on this? He is not looking like he is going to burst or anything, but is definitely a little bloated compared to last night. :gasp:


He probably had a long soak in the water dish last night. Dont worry! Mine do this all the time.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ah, do you think so...my hubby does say I worry too much...he is active enough, and calling...I will see how he is in the morning when he is sleeping...


----------



## andaroo

changed my sig a little whaddya think?


----------



## ilovetoads2

oooh very nice! :2thumb:

I think Fred is okay, I wonder if it was the way he was perched on the vine...he is a little on the chubby side but they were fed last night...guess hubby is right.


----------



## _jake_

Your sigs rubbish, should deffiantly let Flanny boy do you one!


----------



## jme2049

nice sig andaroo, its kinda trippy. did you lose a frog?


----------



## andaroo

yes a ranomafana only had it a week but i think it died 3 days ago cos thats the last time i saw it active it was very skinny when i bought it and it never ate in the 4 days i saw it alive.
I have a feeling Gordita is next her patch hasn't healed and it's almost been a month of baytril treatment. Shes sleeps on the floor now and has stopped eating


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

andaroo said:


> yes a ranomafana only had it a week but i think it died 3 days ago cos thats the last time i saw it active it was very skinny when i bought it and it never ate in the 4 days i saw it alive.
> I have a feeling Gordita is next her patch hasn't healed and it's almost been a month of baytril treatment. Shes sleeps on the floor now and has stopped eating


Thats sad to hear , i hope Gordita gets better .


----------



## jme2049

full metal jacket just fineshed and i remembered that paint it black by the stone was the music....queue the loud rock out in my bed room.!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> full metal jacket just fineshed and i remembered that paint it black by the stone was the music....queue the loud rock out in my bed room.!!!


I don't know whether I like that film or not.


----------



## manda88

Flan your new frogs should be called Hercule and Piorot, the look like they speak with posh accents and look down on people!

I went to my local rep shop today and was told 'Oh I can get you soon cool frogs in of you like, Amazon Milk frogs and Peacock frogs' I was like OMG how did you know I want them?!??!?!?!?!?! Turnd out he didn't, must just be something freaky going on. So now I have to decide which ones to get!!!!!!!!!! I want red eyes too but I'm a bit scared of getting some in case something happens to them


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Flan your new frogs should be called Hercule and Piorot, the look like they speak with posh accents and look down on people!
> 
> I went to my local rep shop today and was told 'Oh I can get you soon cool frogs in of you like, Amazon Milk frogs and Peacock frogs' I was like OMG how did you know I want them?!??!?!?!?!?! Turnd out he didn't, must just be something freaky going on. So now I have to decide which ones to get!!!!!!!!!! I want red eyes too but I'm a bit scared of getting some in case something happens to them


Ha! I don't know what to call them. In fact... they look a little too cool to even have names.

Amazon Milks and Peacocks is a difficult choice! Guess peacocks need less space.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Ha! I don't know what to call them. In fact... they look a little too cool to even have names.
> 
> Amazon Milks and Peacocks is a difficult choice! Guess peacocks need less space.


They have to have names you cannot have a frog without a name. they do look cool. 

I think Milks call is too loud so its either red eyes or Peacocks, I love red eyes.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Ha! I don't know what to call them. In fact... they look a little too cool to even have names.
> 
> Amazon Milks and Peacocks is a difficult choice! Guess peacocks need less space.


You HAVE to name them, something like Neo and Morpheus, hardcore people names.

I'll end up getting both anyway at some point, the only thing about the milk frogs is that the males have such a loud call, but I want them sooooooooooo much. The peacocks are just adorable. If I were to get some I'd probably just have two in a 45x45x45 and then have 3 milks in a 45x45x60 or something, there's room for everyone! But then I think back to the red eyes, they're soooo beautiful and colourful and I love their smiley little faces. But then I'm petrified that I'll do something wrong!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They have to have names you cannot have a frog without a name. they do look cool.
> 
> I think Milks call is too loud so its either red eyes or Peacocks, I love red eyes.


You're no help at all!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> You're no help at all!


Yes I am- RED EYES!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They have to have names you cannot have a frog without a name. they do look cool.
> 
> I think Milks call is too loud so its either red eyes or Peacocks, I love red eyes.


The only thing that puts me off red eyes is the fact that (apparently) you hardly ever see them! I'd go for Peacocks but that's just me.



manda88 said:


> You HAVE to name them, something like Neo and Morpheus, hardcore people names.
> 
> I'll end up getting both anyway at some point, the only thing about the milk frogs is that the males have such a loud call, but I want them sooooooooooo much. The peacocks are just adorable. If I were to get some I'd probably just have two in a 45x45x45 and then have 3 milks in a 45x45x60 or something, there's room for everyone! But then I think back to the red eyes, they're soooo beautiful and colourful and I love their smiley little faces. But then I'm petrified that I'll do something wrong!


They do need hardcore names. They're actually up basking at the moment. More pictures soon!

As I said to Matty Boy ^

A lot of people do seem to have problems with RETFs. I think they'd be a bit of hassle. I definitely want some one day though.
Milks and peacocks rawk. I bloody love tree frogs. Best animals everr.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes I am- RED EYES!!!!!


I don't think we have enough experience for red eyes yet, I want them but I don't think it'd be a good idea to get them yet, plus they're like £50 each and I'd want at least 2! Peacocks and milk frogs are half that price. It's not going to be for another few months anyway cos we need to get their homes set up and make some space.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ok maybe we will get some peacocks then and my leucs:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> The only thing that puts me off red eyes is the fact that (apparently) you hardly ever see them! I'd go for Peacocks but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> They do need hardcore names. They're actually up basking at the moment. More pictures soon!
> 
> As I said to Matty Boy ^
> 
> A lot of people do seem to have problems with RETFs. I think they'd be a bit of hassle. I definitely want some one day though.
> Milks and peacocks rawk. I bloody love tree frogs. Best animals everr.


Exactly, I'd never forgive myself if I did something wrong with the red eyes as well, let alone any other frog, they just seem a bit too delicate for me to attempt at the moment. Peacocks, like you said, take up hardly any space, so I can probably have those in my bedroom, and then the milk frogs can go in the lounge as far away from the neighbours wall as possible so they can't hear them, yay!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ok maybe we will get some peacocks then and my leucs:whistling2:


Let's buy a smaller table cos the one we've got is huge and I've ruined it with hot pizza. Means more room!! Unless we just fold half of it away and have it kind of sticking out from the wall, in fact I'm going to do that now and move the DVD case around and stuff. Oh I'm so excited!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ok awesome, don't break anything. I'm happy with holding off with the red eyes but I really want my leucs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Flan how is your vents viv growing in, any updated photos with waterfall running.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flan how is your vents viv growing in, any updated photos with waterfall running.


Postponed that for the sauvagii! I will get it up and running again once I have the money, but right now I'm £150 in debt to mum haha.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ok awesome, don't break anything. I'm happy with holding off with the red eyes but I really want my leucs.


What is there to break?! I've already moved the table, it makes the room look so much bigger with how it is now!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Postponed that for the sauvagii! I will get it up and running again once I have the money, but right now I'm £150 in debt to mum haha.


Oh right, Your birthday is coming up soon though isnt it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh right, Your birthday is coming up soon though isnt it.


Yeah, 3rd of June. Mum and Dad don't really want me to get any more frogs though. I'ma let it cool off for a while and then order the vents myself.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah, 3rd of June. Mum and Dad don't really want me to get any more frogs though. I'ma let it cool off for a while and then order the vents myself.


Fair enough, I really have got the frog bug I just want more and more.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Fair enough, I really have got the frog bug I just want more and more.


Yeah! I've got 14 pets in total. 9 of them are frogs.

1 cat
1 chameleon
1 tarantula
2 turtles
9 frogs

I'm getting rid of the tarantula though. Then I can get the vents.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah! I've got 14 pets in total. 9 of them are frogs.
> 
> 1 cat
> 1 chameleon
> 1 tarantula
> 2 turtles
> 9 frogs
> 
> I'm getting rid of the tarantula though. Then I can get the vents.


Yeah good plan flan. Don't mind tarantulas just wouldn't want to keep one.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah! I've got 14 pets in total. 9 of them are frogs.
> 
> 1 cat
> 1 chameleon
> 1 tarantula
> 2 turtles
> 9 frogs
> 
> I'm getting rid of the tarantula though. Then I can get the vents.


Tarantulas are horrible and don't seem to do anything (no offence spider people if you read this, just not my cup of tea!), my local rep shop has about 8 in and none of them have been sold in the past 6-12 months, I feel a bit sorry for them but they gross me out massively.

Matt, we should get a couple more of those little tables like the one that Diglett is on cos they're cheaper than the exo terra stands and probably sturdier.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Tarantulas are horrible and don't seem to do anything (no offence spider people if you read this, just not my cup of tea!), my local rep shop has about 8 in and none of them have been sold in the past 6-12 months, I feel a bit sorry for them but they gross me out massively.
> 
> Matt, we should get a couple more of those little tables like the one that Diglett is on cos they're cheaper than the exo terra stands and probably sturdier.


Yeah good plan. I will try and build it properly this time instead of DIY bodge job way.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah good plan. I will try and build it properly this time instead of DIY bodge job way.


Pish posh, are your leucs gonna go next to the whites where the mossys are now?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

They can do yeah, i will be making a false bottom for them and i wont be getting them for a bit yet obviously.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They can do yeah, i will be making a false bottom for them and i wont be getting them for a bit yet obviously.


OK cool, you have to find some first as well and find out how much they are!! At least my choices are cheaper!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Living rainforest have 10 at the moment at £40 each


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Living rainforest have 10 at the moment at £40 each


Oh ok then that's cool, I was expecting them to be more than that! I've just called Dan and told him not to bother looking out for RETFs but that I do want the peacocks and the milk frogs at some point, and he said that if I want them then he's gonna have to order them in within the next couple of weeks before they disappear again cos they're hard for him to get hold of, and apparently they're small so I would imagine they're babies. Can I have them?????????????


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> Tarantulas are horrible and don't seem to do anything (no offence spider people if you read this, just not my cup of tea!), my local rep shop has about 8 in and none of them have been sold in the past 6-12 months, I feel a bit sorry for them but they gross me out massively.
> 
> Matt, we should get a couple more of those little tables like the one that Diglett is on cos they're cheaper than the exo terra stands and probably sturdier.


I think they can be quite cool to look at and watch them eat. But as a pet they don't really seem to have a personality which means they get boreing lol.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes order the stuff, and i can do you a planted viv if you want for them. Are you getting milks and peacocks or just peacocks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Tarantulas are cool! I just prefer frogs.
You can handle tarantulas and watching them eat is amazing.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes order the stuff, and i can do you a planted viv if you want for them. Are you getting milks and peacocks or just peacocks.


Both most likely, I've PM'd someone on here who owns milks asking how loud they are, if they're louder than Buddy then I'll have to leave them I think cos it'll be far too loud otherwise, stupid loudlings. I want to help make the plantedness please! I want Diglett to have some real plants in his too I think so he can hide under them. But he's not gonna ned an upgrade for a while cos he's still mini.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ohai!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Tarantulas are cool! I just prefer frogs.
> You can handle tarantulas and watching them eat is amazing.


Yeah i know you can handle them, but i would rather be bitten by a frog than a tarantula to be honest.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> Ohai!


He looks well cool there. are they day frogs then.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah i know you can handle them, but i would rather be bitten by a frog than a tarantula to be honest.


haha Bella has never bitten me.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Both most likely, I've PM'd someone on here who owns milks asking how loud they are, if they're louder than Buddy then I'll have to leave them I think cos it'll be far too loud otherwise, stupid loudlings. I want to help make the plantedness please! I want Diglett to have some real plants in his too I think so he can hide under them. But he's not gonna ned an upgrade for a while cos he's still mini.


Of Course you can help! do you want to order the stuff then.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> He looks well cool there. are they day frogs then.


Noope! Nocturnal. I don't think they've had a proper sleep yet.

The other one (who I think I'll call Palumbo) is facing the other way.










Bit of blur but he's cool. Has a little red tinge to his markings.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Noope! Nocturnal. I don't think they've had a proper sleep yet.
> 
> The other one (who I think I'll call Palumbo) is facing the other way.
> 
> image
> 
> Bit of blur but he's cool. Has a little red tinge to his markings.


Very cool, are they in a live planted viv?


----------



## DeadLee

I hate those Ganeche Gu adverts or how ever you spell it. When they go do you ganeche? I ganeche gu. I don't even know what it is advertising some kind of cake?


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Noope! Nocturnal. I don't think they've had a proper sleep yet.
> 
> The other one (who I think I'll call Palumbo) is facing the other way.
> 
> image
> 
> Bit of blur but he's cool. Has a little red tinge to his markings.


They almost look like they have a reptile profile to them.


----------



## DeadLee

YouTube - Gu Chocolate Puds : Gu You Ganache ?

That is the advert seems to be on every other ad break i can't stand it


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Of Course you can help! do you want to order the stuff then.


I'm not gonna order it yet cos I want to make sure we can afford to pay the bills first, I want to wait til we've had a gas and electricity bill to see how much they're gonna cost before I start buying things. Is it only tanks with water in the bottom that need false bottoms with egg crate and stuff? Or can they all just have hydroleca?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I'm not gonna order it yet cos I want to make sure we can afford to pay the bills first, I want to wait til we've had a gas and electricity bill to see how much they're gonna cost before I start buying things. Is it only tanks with water in the bottom that need false bottoms with egg crate and stuff? Or can they all just have hydroleca?


Yeah only ones that have a water feature need false bottoms, otherwise they can have hydroleaca like the whites.


----------



## _jake_

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are Matt and Manda88 together or something? I'm very confused :lol::lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question, but are Matt and Manda88 together or something? I'm very confused :lol::lol2:


Yes we are!!!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes we are!!!:lol2:


 That explains so much!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Very cool, are they in a live planted viv?


Oh yes. Prayer Plant, Umbrella plant, Dracaena and Pothos.



Blinx56 said:


> They almost look like they have a reptile profile to them.


I can see why you'd say that. They're so cool.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh yes. Prayer Plant, Umbrella plant, Dracaena and Pothos.


We have a prayer plant for our whites viv, do you use springtails and woodlice to do your cleaning then.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Very cool, are they in a live planted viv?





matt_mcmahon77 said:


> We have a prayer plant for our whites viv, do you use springtails and woodlice to do your cleaning then.


I still remove dead food items and faeces if I can see it, but yeah. Although I haven't got any in the sauvagii viv yet.


----------



## manda88

I just opened the lid of the aquarium that the tadpoles are in and oh my god the smell!!! They stink of actual poo!!!! Either that or it's the filter cos I just took it out, but either way, eurgh!!!! I also just put that little habba hut back in with Diglett so he can sit under it or on top of it, I don't think he likes being out in the open, miserable little git.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I just opened the lid of the aquarium that the tadpoles are in and oh my god the smell!!! They stink of actual poo!!!! Either that or it's the filter cos I just took it out, but either way, eurgh!!!! I also just put that little habba hut back in with Diglett so he can sit under it or on top of it, I don't think he likes being out in the open, miserable little git.


Well we can run the filter now because they are big enough not to get sucked in. Im sure diglett doesn't mind.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well we can run the filter now because they are big enough not to get sucked in. Im sure diglett doesn't mind.


It probably needs a clean so I'll let you do that when you get back cos I can't be arsed. That website that I got the bulbs from does the canopy tops for dirt cheap, we can get two 45cm ones for £40! Need to find somewhere that does cheap habistat matstat things now.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> It probably needs a clean so I'll let you do that when you get back cos I can't be arsed. That website that I got the bulbs from does the canopy tops for dirt cheap, we can get two 45cm ones for £40! Need to find somewhere that does cheap habistat matstat things now.


Yeah because there like £30 a pop.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm burnt!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm burnt!


Well im working so haven't had the chance to get burnt!!!:devil:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah because there like £30 a pop.


ebay. i ordered one friday came this morning. i paid £16.25 and about 4 quid postage, i think.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I think doctors have finally sussed how I am to manage my migraine. We are now on day 8. I have to avoid triggers such as caffeine and **** (I drink about 13 cups a day and smoke too much) when I feel a migraine coming I can take a ibuprofen, THen I have a medication in the form of a nasal spray I can use that restricts the amount of blood that is allowed to flow to the head...but only when I am sure it is a migraine....then I can take paradol, that is the kind you mix with water...if that does not work...it is back to bed with tears....lets hope it just goes away!!!


----------



## DeadLee

ilovetoads2 said:


> I think doctors have finally sussed how I am to manage my migraine. We are now on day 8. I have to avoid triggers such as caffeine and **** (I drink about 13 cups a day and smoke too much) when I feel a migraine coming I can take a ibuprofen, THen I have a medication in the form of a nasal spray I can use that restricts the amount of blood that is allowed to flow to the head...but only when I am sure it is a migraine....then I can take paradol, that is the kind you mix with water...if that does not work...it is back to bed with tears....lets hope it just goes away!!!


Do you think you will quit smoking and give up coffe if it will help?


----------



## DeadLee

Also guys can you help me out please and give this thread a bit of attention as an answer would be great. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/499907-what-best-series-herp-care.html


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> yes a ranomafana only had it a week but i think it died 3 days ago cos thats the last time i saw it active it was very skinny when i bought it and it never ate in the 4 days i saw it alive.
> I have a feeling Gordita is next her patch hasn't healed and it's almost been a month of baytril treatment. Shes sleeps on the floor now and has stopped eating


 That sucks!!. But on another note nice new signature and display picture


----------



## ilovetoads2

ahhh, andaroo that is sad. 

As for giving up coffee and cigs, should do both anyway...and coffee is easy...but smoking is the bain of my life and I just cant seem to kick the habit...one day...one day...


----------



## DeadLee

ilovetoads2 said:


> ahhh, andaroo that is sad.
> 
> As for giving up coffee and cigs, should do both anyway...and coffee is easy...but smoking is the bain of my life and I just cant seem to kick the habit...one day...one day...


If someone said i will take all your frogs away if you don't quit smoking could you do it then?


----------



## ilovetoads2

I would try my damndest! You know, it is odd, because I have managed to stop before, several times. I stopped when I was pregnant, 3 times, and have always went back to it...which really sucks and is really stupid because I found it was actually harder to get back into the habit and enjoy smoking than it was to stop. My hubby smokes too, which doesnt help. I am just one of those people who are not fazed by the warnings, and just find it a chore...I always have taken the easy way in life, and the thought of stopping means effort...I am stupid, lazy, and smelly.

Have you/do you smoke?


----------



## jaykickboxer

I give up smoking for a year then stopped giving up I need to stop but it's soo hard


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> I would try my damndest! You know, it is odd, because I have managed to stop before, several times. I stopped when I was pregnant, 3 times, and have always went back to it...which really sucks and is really stupid because I found it was actually harder to get back into the habit and enjoy smoking than it was to stop. My hubby smokes too, which doesnt help. I am just one of those people who are not fazed by the warnings, and just find it a chore...I always have taken the easy way in life, and the thought of stopping means effort...I am stupid, lazy, and smelly.
> 
> Have you/do you smoke?


I've always wondered if a smoking in the home harms frogs in any way. My friend wants some frogs and I was worried cos he smokes cigs and weed and I was concerned for the frogs having to be in that shitty atmosphere!
I have never touched a ciggerette or any other drugs, i see all these people wanting to give up smoking so i thought whats the point in even starting?It never ever appealed to me :lol2:


----------



## DeadLee

ilovetoads2 said:


> I would try my damndest! You know, it is odd, because I have managed to stop before, several times. I stopped when I was pregnant, 3 times, and have always went back to it...which really sucks and is really stupid because I found it was actually harder to get back into the habit and enjoy smoking than it was to stop. My hubby smokes too, which doesnt help. I am just one of those people who are not fazed by the warnings, and just find it a chore...I always have taken the easy way in life, and the thought of stopping means effort...I am stupid, lazy, and smelly.
> 
> Have you/do you smoke?


No I don't smoke and never would. My dad (not seen in a long time but i assume he still does) smoked like a chimney and it just put me off. So did both of my grandads.


----------



## ilovetoads2

We dont smoke in the house. But I do need to stop. As a smoker, every now and then you are standing puffing away and the thought occurs to you ''I dont even want this, what the hell am I doing I wouldnt pick up a stick and smoke it...'' that is when you have to stop. If you stop when you use them for stress, or enjoyment, you will go back to it. 

I am an addict...and I wish I had never started. :bash:

Good for you both. I am always telling teens not to start. I tell them how beautiful their skin is now...then show them my premature wrinkles.


----------



## DeadLee

ilovetoads2 said:


> We dont smoke in the house. But I do need to stop. As a smoker, every now and then you are standing puffing away and the thought occurs to you ''I dont even want this, what the hell am I doing I wouldnt pick up a stick and smoke it...'' that is when you have to stop. If you stop when you use them for stress, or enjoyment, you will go back to it.
> 
> I am an addict...and I wish I had never started. :bash:
> 
> Good for you both. I am always telling teens not to start. I tell them how beautiful their skin is now...then show them my premature wrinkles.


A lot of people seem to smoke because their parents do. But for me it put me off seeing my dad smoke. The money he wasted the yellow teeth and the chest problems he got. What is the point and what do you get out of it.


----------



## RhianB87

Sorry to butt in this conversation but...
What are good websites to get crickets delivered the next day?
I didnt want to start a thread for a little question :whistling2:

Thanks!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I use livefoodsbypost and they are quite quick. 

You dont get anything out of smoking really. That is why it is so frustrating when you cant stop. 

I will one day. My mother is 65 and is still smoking like a chimney...that WILL NOT be me. I am going to try the little pill you take that just gradually makes you stop...must be worth a try.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I've always wondered if a smoking in the home harms frogs in any way. My friend wants some frogs and I was worried cos he smokes cigs and weed and I was concerned for the frogs having to be in that shitty atmosphere!
> *I have never touched a ciggerette or any other drugs*, i see all these people wanting to give up smoking so i thought whats the point in even starting?It never ever appealed to me :lol2:


Same with me! It's getting increasingly rare to find people like that.


----------



## RhianB87

I have never tried either of them as well.
I was the same, I saw people at school thinking they were cool smoking and just decided it wasnt for me as they would try to beg cigarettes of people!


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Same with me! It's getting increasingly rare to find people like that.


Yep quite a few of my friends smoke now...seems pointless


----------



## Ron Magpie

I smoke because I like it. Oh, I'm an addict too, but I've never wanted to give up enough to make it work.

Ordered my new cane toad today! :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron>>>yay, where did you get it?

And would like to add that although we were told that smoking was bad for you we did not have any of the warnings or anything like you have had here in the last 10 years...our parents smoked in the house without a second thought...if I were a teen now I would like to think I would not even try it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Same with me! It's getting increasingly rare to find people like that.


LOL No comment.

Guys I look like a tomato.


----------



## DeadLee

Ron Magpie said:


> I smoke because I like it. Oh, I'm an addict too, but I've never wanted to give up enough to make it work.
> 
> Ordered my new cane toad today! :2thumb:


Those are awesome. Can't believe they are seen as pests in australia


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep, they are fab. :2thumb:

@Morgantomatofrogfreeman: It wasn't that sunny! You been overdoing the sunbed again?

@ILTs: Ordered him through my local petshop, where I bought my corn snake and from the same supplier that provided the green treefrogs. They were (and are) in excellent condition, so I don't have any worries.


----------



## andaroo

I want some toads  I love how they eat! 

YouTube - feeding my toads

That video is so cute and funny! What type are these?! :flrt:


----------



## Skunk

Haha! Awww, they look mental when they eat! Almost headbutting the dish! Bless them, all bumbly and wiggling D'aww <3


----------



## ilovetoads2

I was in my Dobies, Edinburgh yesterday and was looking at the frogs. They had fire bellied toads on wet sphagnum moss and a water dish, I told them last time about the dangers of impaction, but they had not changed it, it does not even look to have been cleaned...same with the pacman frogs, but I am not sure if they are okay with moss or not. The whites tree frogs were sleeping on the glass behind the fake exo vines, all crowded together because it was the only hiding space. I just left. I had a migraine and did not want to argue...but who do you complain to? Should I first write to management? 

Lizards and snakes always seem to be kept in the right conditions...why is it so hard for them to do the same for amphibians? :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I want some toads  I love how they eat!
> 
> YouTube - feeding my toads
> 
> That video is so cute and funny! What type are these?! :flrt:


My girlfriend LOVES that video! I started a thread asking what type they were a few days ago!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well today me and manda88 decided to just go for it and have ordered 3 peacock frogs and three amazon milk frogs. Cannot wait, we will be getting them within the next two weeks so now just have to get there tanks ready.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well today me and manda88 decided to just go for it and have ordered 3 peacock frogs and three amazon milk frogs. Cannot wait, we will be getting them within the next two weeks so now just have to get there tanks ready.


Where did you get the Peacocks from?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where did you get the Peacocks from?


We are getting them from Funky Fish in Addlestone, Amanda went in yesterday and they know us really well there and are really good and said we can get in these two types of frogs and said Peacocks and Amazon milk frogs. We wanted both of these and he said that they dont normally get them in so if we do want any let him know. so we did.


----------



## Skunk

Ooo lucky you! Plenty of pics, peacocks are my fave <3


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> My girlfriend LOVES that video! I started a thread asking what type they were a few days ago!


Oh yes i remember. I am also really curious to know what frogs they are. I asked on the video but i havn't got a response yet.


----------



## DeadLee

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well today me and manda88 decided to just go for it and have ordered 3 peacock frogs and three amazon milk frogs. Cannot wait, we will be getting them within the next two weeks so now just have to get there tanks ready.


I am a bit lost here so do you and manda88 live together?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> I am a bit lost here so do you and manda88 live together?


hahaha. YES they do.

You guys should put it in your sig.


----------



## DeadLee

Finally finished cleaning the swimming pool and it is now filling up. It took me 5 hours. During which i drunk a crate of beer and i now feel pretty merry and would like to invite you all round for a dip when it fills up . Which will probably take about 4 days as our hose is pretty rubbish.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. YES they do.
> 
> You guys should put it in your sig.


Yeah maybe we should, then we might not confuse people quite so much....:whistling2:lol


----------



## manda88

MATTHEW MCMAHON IS MY BOYFRIEND!! There we go, can't be arsed to put it in my sig so I'll just shout it instead. Omg I actually can't wait for the new frogs!!! Morgan if you want any more peacocks then I strongly recommend you go to Funky Fish, slash I'll get them to order some in for you and whatnot, if you type in funky fish addlestone on google than it comes up with their phont number and address! They've got a limited supply though so I'd call up quick!
I'm going to have absolutely no money left by the end of all this, damn frogs being so cute!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I thought that said matthew mcconaughey.


----------



## RhianB87

Blinx56 said:


> Finally finished cleaning the swimming pool and it is now filling up. It took me 5 hours. During which i drunk a crate of beer and i now feel pretty merry and would like to invite you all round for a dip when it fills up . Which will probably take about 4 days as our hose is pretty rubbish.


When I went to Greece at school they were filling the swimming pool up with a small hose!
It was evaporating faster than it was filling up!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where did you get the Peacocks from?


Morgan if you ask any of the reptile shops around by you if they use rep-tec for reptile products they have peacocks listed on there trade list and would proberbly be able to order them in for you, they also have milk frogs listed so might be the same place Amanda and Matt are getting theres from. The peacocks are wc i think, maybe worth a try though :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I thought that said matthew mcconaughey.


Good god no he's a hick!



richie.b said:


> Morgan if you ask any of the reptile shops around by you if they use rep-tec for reptile products they have peacocks listed on there trade list and would proberbly be able to order them in for you, they also have milk frogs listed so might be the same place Amanda and Matt are getting theres from. The peacocks are wc i think, maybe worth a try though :2thumb:


I hope they're not wild caught, I'll feel bad for them if they are!! I will still love them either way though, and I think the place I'm getting mine are using rep-tec. I'll find out next week.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I hope they're not wild caught, I'll feel bad for them if they are!! I will still love them either way though, and I think the place I'm getting mine are using rep-tec. I'll find out next week.


If they are wild caught, make sure they're properly quarantined and separate from your other frogs! At least until you know they're safe.

I imagine they'll live longer and easier in captivity than in the wild. Breed them!


----------



## DeadLee

What do you guys think of these two tanks for a horned frog?

Vivarium complete set up, heat pad, light,tank, etc. on eBay (end time 19-Apr-10 22:41:55 BST)

REPTILE GLASS TERRARIUM VIVARIUM 50x30x38cm 57LITRE on eBay (end time 18-Apr-10 20:11:26 BST)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> What do you guys think of these two tanks for a horned frog?
> 
> Vivarium complete set up, heat pad, light,tank, etc. on eBay (end time 19-Apr-10 22:41:55 BST)
> 
> REPTILE GLASS TERRARIUM VIVARIUM 50x30x38cm 57LITRE on eBay (end time 18-Apr-10 20:11:26 BST)


I don't know how much space Ceratophrys need. The first one looks like a bargain.


----------



## DeadLee

I would say about 40cm x 40cm is more than enough ground space for an adult


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> I would say about 40cm x 40cm is more than enough ground space for an adult


You getting a horned? I would love one if I had more space.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> You getting a horned? I would love one if I had more space.


After my first year of university and i am in a house yeah.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> After my first year of university and i am in a house yeah.


You in university this year? Or start next year?
Keep it in halls in like a cupboard or something. They'll never know.
What you studying?


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> You in university this year? Or start next year?
> Keep it in halls in like a cupboard or something. They'll never know.
> What you studying?


I am heading off to university this year to study management and computing at loughborough. And yeah i am sure i could get away with it but i want the guy to have the best quality of life as possible and being in a cupboard seems cruel 

Plus don't wanna be know as the creepy frog guy that has frogs in his cupboard and live mice and crickets lol.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> If they are wild caught, make sure they're properly quarantined and separate from your other frogs! At least until you know they're safe.
> 
> I imagine they'll live longer and easier in captivity than in the wild. Breed them!


Really?! So they can't even be in the same room or anything? I could put them on the drawers in the bedroom, how long would they have to be quarantined for? And yay babies!! I would love to breed them!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Really?! So they can't even be in the same room or anything? I could put them on the drawers in the bedroom, how long would they have to be quarantined for? And yay babies!! I would love to breed them!


If I got WC stock, I would quarantine them in a separate room. I don't know if that's unneeded precaution but I'd do it.

They probably need a rainchamber. I want to construct a rainchamber this winter and have it ready for next summer!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> If I got WC stock, I would quarantine them in a separate room. I don't know if that's unneeded precaution but I'd do it.
> 
> They probably need a rainchamber. I want to construct a rainchamber this winter and have it ready for next summer!


That would be awesome, I'd love for my whites to have babies, they'd be sooooo cute. We've just moved them into the big planted viv and Buddy and Archie were loving it, jumping around everywhere and squishing all the plants, and little Oliver has pretty much buried herself in the corner and looks petrified, bless her. She ate just now though so I'm sure she'll be fine tomorrow. Buddy and Archie have both found themselves nice places to go to sleep :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That would be awesome, I'd love for my whites to have babies, they'd be sooooo cute. We've just moved them into the big planted viv and Buddy and Archie were loving it, jumping around everywhere and squishing all the plants, and little Oliver has pretty much buried herself in the corner and looks petrified, bless her. She ate just now though so I'm sure she'll be fine tomorrow. Buddy and Archie have both found themselves nice places to go to sleep :flrt:


That's what I wanna try next: my White's. I'm gonna try and get an unrelated female and get Caractacus on her.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> That would be awesome, I'd love for my whites to have babies, they'd be sooooo cute. We've just moved them into the big planted viv and Buddy and Archie were loving it, jumping around everywhere and squishing all the plants, and little Oliver has pretty much buried herself in the corner and looks petrified, bless her. She ate just now though so I'm sure she'll be fine tomorrow. Buddy and Archie have both found themselves nice places to go to sleep :flrt:


White's are extremely hard to breed. You have to cycle them for a year or two first. It includes different light cycles, temperatures, food quantity, and for a couple of months you have to have them in complete darkness with no food its risky as they can die during the cycling process but all these changes trigger them to develop their eggs. There's a detailed breeding sheet here it's worth reading but I couldn't risk it if i knew there's a possibility they would die 

Breeding White's Tree Frog


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> White's are extremely hard to breed. You have to cycle them for a year or two first. It includes different light cycles, temperatures, food quantity, and for a couple of months you have to have them in complete darkness with no food its risky as they can die during the cycling process but all these changes trigger them to develop their eggs. There's a detailed breeding sheet here it's worth reading but I couldn't risk it if i knew there's a possibility they would die
> 
> Breeding White's Tree Frog


Yeah it's something that I'd do in several years time if I were to ever do it, I'm not brave enough to even try and attempt it yet! Plus my frogs are too young anyway. One day maybe!

Flan I have two beautiful females that would love Caractacus to woo them. Archie will probably try to eat him though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> White's are extremely hard to breed. You have to cycle them for a year or two first. It includes different light cycles, temperatures, food quantity, and for a couple of months you have to have them in complete darkness with no food its risky as they can die during the cycling process but all these changes trigger them to develop their eggs. There's a detailed breeding sheet here it's worth reading but I couldn't risk it if i knew there's a possibility they would die
> 
> Breeding White's Tree Frog


Really? I'm gonna read that. I assumed they'd be pretty easy due to the ridunkulous amount of them around.
You know what they say about assumption.
A few dying wouldn't bother me! When they're tadpoles they aren't exactly cute haha.



manda88 said:


> Yeah it's something that I'd do in several years time if I were to ever do it, I'm not brave enough to even try and attempt it yet! Plus my frogs are too young anyway. One day maybe!
> 
> Flan I have two beautiful females that would love Caractacus to woo them. Archie will probably try to eat him though.


haha I wouldn't be surprised. Carac is actually quite small. Compared to (my) Archie anyway.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha I wouldn't be surprised. Carac is actually quite small. Compared to (my) Archie anyway.


My Archie is the biggest out of all three of them now, which I think is great seeing as when I first got them she was by far the tiniest! Buddy is small and rotund and has a flabby face when he looks down, he's so funny.


----------



## richie.b

I hope they're not wild caught, I'll feel bad for them if they are!! I will still love them either way though, and I think the place I'm getting mine are using rep-tec. I'll find out next week.[/QUOTE]

A lot of amphibians like leptopelis are wc, they come in from places like Africa for pennies so are not economical to breed sadly. The last ones i had were cb from an American supplier which are the ones morgan has now. I would also say a lot of the a. callidryas in the shops now are wc even though they say theyre cb, if its over 50mm its almost certainly wc breeders just dont keep them long enough to grow large its just not viable. Also the boophis rappiodes morgan and anderoo just bought are most proberbly wc. To be honest the list is endless


----------



## SteveCourty

how did you guys get an off topic thread and everytime we start one in the lizard section we get it moved  please give me advise or tell me who to bribe!


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> I hope they're not wild caught, I'll feel bad for them if they are!! I will still love them either way though, and I think the place I'm getting mine are using rep-tec. I'll find out next week.


A lot of amphibians like leptopelis are wc, they come in from places like Africa for pennies so are not economical to breed sadly. The last ones i had were cb from an American supplier which are the ones morgan has now. I would also say a lot of the a. callidryas in the shops now are wc even though they say theyre cb, if its over 50mm its almost certainly wc breeders just dont keep them long enough to grow large its just not viable. Also the boophis rappiodes morgan and anderoo just bought are most proberbly wc. To be honest the list is endless[/QUOTE]

If they are wc then I think I might cancel the order to be honest, I know that sounds mean but there's no way I'd want to risk harming my other frogs cos the flat isn't exactly huge, I will give them a call tomorrow and find out for sure. I wouldn't know how to deal with the quarantine and all that stuff!


----------



## richie.b

If they are wc then I think I might cancel the order to be honest, I know that sounds mean but there's no way I'd want to risk harming my other frogs cos the flat isn't exactly huge, I will give them a call tomorrow and find out for sure. I wouldn't know how to deal with the quarantine and all that stuff![/QUOTE]

just ask them it will say on the list, the milk frogs are cb if its the rep-tec list but really expensive so might be a different list


----------



## ipreferaflan

SteveCourty said:


> how did you guys get an off topic thread and everytime we start one in the lizard section we get it moved  please give me advise or tell me who to bribe!


because we aren't all w*nkers.
Just kiddin'.

Does yours start a lot of arguments? Ours is pretty friendly. But we're a small section.


----------



## SteveCourty

ipreferaflan said:


> because we aren't all w*nkers.
> Just kiddin'.
> 
> Does yours start a lot of arguments? Ours is pretty friendly. But we're a small section.


I started one as I was getting annoyed with everyone going off on one in other threads but they moved it after about an hour! it wasnt offensive at all and we are not all bad...... well sometimes maybe.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I think it is because this topic always goes back to frogs. We use it for things that dont require a thread of their own, and most of us just talk to eachother except for perhaps wondering in and out of other sections...so this is easier...and as said, we are a small section compared to many others and it would get lost.


----------



## SteveCourty

ilovetoads2 said:


> I think it is because this topic always goes back to frogs. We use it for things that dont require a thread of their own, and most of us just talk to eachother except for perhaps wondering in and out of other sections...so this is easier...and as said, we are a small section compared to many others and it would get lost.


lol yes it does get a little random in the lizard section. Sometimes barbaric... all good fun. Ok ill keep it froggy leptodactylus pentadacylus on friday


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> If they are wc then I think I might cancel the order to be honest, I know that sounds mean but there's no way I'd want to risk harming my other frogs cos the flat isn't exactly huge, I will give them a call tomorrow and find out for sure. I wouldn't know how to deal with the quarantine and all that stuff!


just ask them it will say on the list, the milk frogs are cb if its the rep-tec list but really expensive so might be a different list[/QUOTE]

Yeah sounds about right, we were told they're £45 each and we're getting 3 of them!! And the peacocks are £18 each which was about what I thought they'd be.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGH my eyes!!!!!!

Just walk in on my brother and his girlfriend!!!!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> ARGH my eyes!!!!!!
> 
> Just walk in on my brother and his girlfriend!!!!!


Hahahahaha at least it wasn't your mum and dad!! God I'd kill myself! It's not about parents walking in on you as well and then having a conversation with you because they somehow haven't noticed, I'm sorry but how can they not notice?!?!?!?! That happened on a few occasions while living at Matt's parents!!


----------



## RhianB87

I have walked in on my parents as well many years ago!

Yeah he has just emerged and thankfully wasnt to annoyed! But I guess thats because I am about to give him £214 back that I owed him!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Mummys and Daddys get horny too!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

ilovetoads2 said:


> Mummys and Daddys get horny too!!!


 haha i'd hate to walk in on my mum and dad luckily I don't live with em and there not togher so not gonna happen! Im
a dad now anyways so can understand, anyways manda and matt I've been past funkyfish a few times wen I go lakeside engineering to get my car serviced and that do they have many phibs? And what type of toads are they in that vid a few pages bk I wanna no too I want some they look likemini Cane toads


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> ARGH my eyes!!!!!!
> 
> Just walk in on my brother and his girlfriend!!!!!


 That happens to me loads! I can hear them downstairs sometime and just want to run and scream and puke:lol2: then they come down like nothings happend and I keep laughing:lol2:


----------



## Skunk

Had a major fish tank crisis this evening *fingers crossed her new platties make it*


----------



## _jake_

Oh god, what happened? Did the tank crack?


----------



## Punchfish

ilovetoads2 said:


> Mummys and Daddys get horny too!!!


Exactly. Don't think I could do it if the baby was in the same room though even if he was sleeping.

Actually here is a picture of a super cute baby.


----------



## SteveCourty

Punchfish said:


> Exactly. Don't think I could do it if the baby was in the same room though even if he was sleeping.
> 
> Actually here is a picture of a super cute baby.
> 
> image


ahh!!


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> Mummys and Daddys get horny too!!!


 
No they dont!
The last time they should of gone near each other was 22 years ago when I was concieved!! 
It just wrong otherwise!!! 
:whistling2:


----------



## Skunk

Awwwwwwww, don't Punchfish, you'll make me want one  Aww 

_Jake_ thankgod it didn't, had so major ammonia, nitrate and nitrite spikes just as I'd got my first fish for that tank back home, 100% water change and constant tests. Fish seem happy enough, but don't want to name them yet in case I jinx it, they're a lovely male and female platty pair <3


----------



## ilovetoads2

URG. I am frustrated that people in other countries feel the need to sleep or take days off! If I have a question I want the answer quickly...I dont want to have to wait!

Frustrating!


----------



## jaykickboxer

i quit smoking today its a biatch i got the sorest throat ever!


----------



## ilovetoads2

well done you...if you can get through one day, you can get through two...on patches?


----------



## _jake_

Skunk said:


> Awwwwwwww, don't Punchfish, you'll make me want one  Aww
> 
> _Jake_ thankgod it didn't, had so major ammonia, nitrate and nitrite spikes just as I'd got my first fish for that tank back home, 100% water change and constant tests. Fish seem happy enough, but don't want to name them yet in case I jinx it, they're a lovely male and female platty pair <3


 I have a pair of platys too, most gorgeous fish ever! Did you cycle the tank properly? Did you add the LFS water aswell?: victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh but i only bought stage 2 and there no where near strong enough i smoke like 20 a day so should have bought stronger ones im doing ok tho i quit for a year before then started again.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I felt the need for a more *professional* signature.


----------



## andaroo

why isnt it awake flan? I wama see its big eyes!


----------



## Skunk

_Jake_ 

I added the LFS water, bacterlife and dechlorinated water a week ago, and had it cycling nicely. Went into this place that is near me, but never been to before, got talking to the guy and he suggested getting platys as they help with the cycle . Also bought a master test kit, which is what I went to get in the first place, the results showed horrible levels. A 100% water change, and keeping the fishies warm has seemed to have done the trick, water is 26C and levels are acceptable (0.25ppm Ammonia, 0.25ppm Nitrite and 30ppm Nitrate). Fish seem happy and are eating and active. 

I remember last time I kept fish I never knew about cycling tanks, and my fishies lasted months, before they actually outgrew the tank and went into our outside pond with the koi, my black moor from 6 years ago is still in there and is huge. 

But yeh, now that I know of cycles I'm all worried about levels etc. Hopefully the fishies will be ok. Doing daily checks and 50% water changes.


----------



## _jake_

Skunk said:


> _Jake_
> 
> I added the LFS water, bacterlife and dechlorinated water a week ago, and had it cycling nicely. Went into this place that is near me, but never been to before, got talking to the guy and he suggested getting platys as they help with the cycle . Also bought a master test kit, which is what I went to get in the first place, the results showed horrible levels. A 100% water change, and keeping the fishies warm has seemed to have done the trick, water is 26C and levels are acceptable (0.25ppm Ammonia, 0.25ppm Nitrite and 30ppm Nitrate). Fish seem happy and are eating and active.
> 
> I remember last time I kept fish I never knew about cycling tanks, and my fishies lasted months, before they actually outgrew the tank and went into our outside pond with the koi, my black moor from 6 years ago is still in there and is huge.
> 
> But yeh, now that I know of cycles I'm all worried about levels etc. Hopefully the fishies will be ok. Doing daily checks and 50% water changes.


 Your fist problem straight away was adding the LFS water. You just don't know what nasties could be lurking  . I wouldn't go back to that shop if he recommends adding fish before cycling! I've found platys to be very messy and they would of made the ammonia sky high!:whip: Luckily they survived, pretty hardy fish. I managed to keep them in a cool water tank for a few weeks: victory: With fish, once you get over the actual cycle it takes alot of neglect to actually kill the fish, or something serious to go wrong. Just do a 20% water change and every few months clean the filters. Is this the 17l tank in your sig? Also, when feeding for the first week or two half the amount you would give, like a few flakes this will stop the fish from creating to much ammonia whilst the bacteria breeds!

Yeah, I bet the bloke at my LFS wants me now!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Skunk

Haha, yeh, it was originally intended to be for a single male betta, and he said they'd be ok with him in a few weeks time...eugh << stupid lfs people not giving good advice, should expect it after knowing not to trust lps about reptiles.

Luckily, my local reptile rescue centre adores me and is donating fish tanks to me whenever they get them in, as they have no use (except to keep spiders in, though they rarely use them. So 

I'll have this tank as a platy tank and let it get all established, and actually be patient with it!

*sigh* hope these guys will be good


----------



## _jake_

For some strange reason, I find bettas to be worse with platys than guppies, crazy huh?


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> why isnt it awake flan? I wama see its big eyes!


I just got a picture like that. Will upload it tomorrow!


----------



## Skunk

I've heard females are totally ok with platys and guppies, planning a 100L community tank and breeding by next year for bettas. Not off to a good start huh? =/ Hopefully the filter will mature in the next few weeks and I can use the filter media to start off the next tank, and be more focused on this tank and not be tempted to start adding fish to the other. 

But now I want GALs...30p! <3 I'm terrible.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ilovetoads2 said:


> Have you/do you smoke?





Ron Magpie said:


> I smoke because I like it. Oh, I'm an addict too, but I've never wanted to give up enough to make it work.


I smoke because I like it too. Thing is I don't think I'm properly addicted because I can quite happily go 4-5 days without a single *** & it doesn't bother me :hmm:
I don't smoke around my caged pets though, & I'll only smoke around the dogs if an outside door is open. 



manda88 said:


> Hahahahaha at least it wasn't your mum and dad!! God I'd kill myself! It's not about parents walking in on you as well and then having a conversation with you because they somehow haven't noticed, I'm sorry but how can they not notice?!?!?!?! That happened on a few occasions while living at Matt's parents!!


That's happened to me too!! My OH's Mother is the most unobservant creature on the planet. 

My OH bought me a hat yesterday. I'm a big fan of hats, I'm building quite a collection.



Skunk said:


> But now I want GALs...30p! <3 I'm terrible.


GET THEM. Seriously. I love all my other pets, but snails are the ones I want every species of.


----------



## Skunk

They're so cute and cheap! They seem very easy to look after and something nice to have around. What's your experience with them, and how big do they actually get?


----------



## Bearnandos

Skunk said:


> _Jake_
> 
> I added the LFS water, bacterlife and dechlorinated water a week ago, and had it cycling nicely. Went into this place that is near me, but never been to before, got talking to the guy and he suggested getting platys as they help with the cycle . Also bought a master test kit, which is what I went to get in the first place, the results showed horrible levels. A 100% water change, and keeping the fishies warm has seemed to have done the trick, water is 26C and levels are acceptable (0.25ppm Ammonia, 0.25ppm Nitrite and 30ppm Nitrate). Fish seem happy and are eating and active.
> 
> I remember last time I kept fish I never knew about cycling tanks, and my fishies lasted months, before they actually outgrew the tank and went into our outside pond with the koi, my black moor from 6 years ago is still in there and is huge.
> 
> But yeh, now that I know of cycles I'm all worried about levels etc. Hopefully the fishies will be ok. Doing daily checks and 50% water changes.


 
Hmmmmm any traces of ammonia or nitrite is not acceptable as they will burn the fish gills ect.....but you are correct in doing 50% water changes every day until your ammonia and nitrite reaches zero. 
It can take a while for your bacteria to multiply enough to handle the sudden 100% water change as like fish bacteria need slow introduction into new water...so you would have killed off any beneficial bacteria when you did the 100% change.....so you are starting from scratch.
Just keep doing your daily water changes and if you think your fish are strong enough - stop all feeding otherwise this will add to the nutrient load, feeding should only resume once your ammonia and nitrite lvls are zero, then you can slowly add minimal feeds - increasing slowing. 
Good luck


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> i quit smoking today its a biatch i got the sorest throat ever!


Congrats for deciding to quit!!! I quit years ago.....after I quit I had horrible blisters in my mouth for months....but it was worth it...use to get tedious going outside to smoke in the cold lol.
Good Luck


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Skunk said:


> They're so cute and cheap! They seem very easy to look after and something nice to have around. What's your experience with them, and how big do they actually get?


They are very easy to look after as I'm sure you've read - soil, veg, calcium source & misting are all you really need to think about - at least for ordinary A. fulica (be warned though, once you've fallen in love with these, you'll start wanting some of the more unusual species - a guy in http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/108313-snail-thread.html#post1520613 spent £150 on 3 snails a few weeks ago - have a read through that thread btw if you wanna see some pics & wotnot)

Fulica can grow to have a shell length of about 12cm, but when the body is fully extended their length can be twice+ that. 

I personally love my GALs, despite whatever ideas people may have about them they do all have different personalites, different tastes in food, some are moody & don't want to play, others spend most of their time trying to get out to explore (make sure you've got a well fitting lid on the tank/RUB/whatever - they can & will push lids open & go exploring across the room :blush

They grow pretty quick too, so don't bother with a small tank when their babies, they'll be too big for it in a fortnight. Make sure you get into the habit of checking the tank for eggs too, a week of not checking can result in 1000+ babies.

One of my guys 'The Brain' (lives with Pinky, obviously) when I got him & a few months ago. He's grown more since. 








Feel free to ask anything else, or just have a looksee at the thread I posted, everyone on there is lovely & some are very knowledgeable - far more so than me.


----------



## Skunk

Awww, thanks so much Bearnandos. Have been so worried about these lil tykes all day, keep checking on them and they seem good. *fingers crossed*

o.o CoinOperatedGirl wow! Don't know what to say, they do get very big don't they, still got some more growing to do? What kind of tank do you keep yours in? And how many together? Are they social? I think I may have to get me some.

Also, just emailed that picture of your Brain to my mum :LOVE:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Skunk said:


> o.o CoinOperatedGirl wow! Don't know what to say, they do get very big don't they, still got some more growing to do?


Hehe, try googling Tiger Snails if you want to see big :Na_Na_Na_Na: I don't have any of those, but I'd love to get hold of a few. 

In that pic Brain is very nearly fully grown, they get most of their growing done in the first 6 months, then slow down for about another year, then grow maybe a few millimeters more during the rest of their lives. 



> What kind of tank do you keep yours in? And how many together? Are they social? I think I may have to get me some.


I keep mine in plastic RUB type boxes with loads of air holes drilled in, doesn't look nearly as nice as a glass tank, but they're cheaper & a lot easier to clean out. They are social, I've never kept one alone, but folk who have say that they're much less active & noticably perk up if a friend is added. A box this size Storage Box And Lid Clear 80ltr at Wilkinson Plus is good for 4-6 adults, I've got 5 in one, but theres no limit at all as to how many you can keep together if you can get big enough housing. Don't forget though - more snails = more eggs to clear out. Like I said they do have differing personalities, Pinky for example loves being picked up & hand fed bits of fish-food, where as Brain usually just sh*ts on me :gasp:


----------



## Skunk

They sound really awesome, been tempted to get a few for quite a while  What kind of eating would they need, guessing just a nice warm room temperature?

Oh and I'm taking my two fishies back, they need 45ltr tank minimum and they're currently in a 17Ltr, lfs gave me _bad_ advice >>


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> haha i'd hate to walk in on my mum and dad luckily I don't live with em and there not togher so not gonna happen! Im
> a dad now anyways so can understand, anyways manda and matt I've been past funkyfish a few times wen I go lakeside engineering to get my car serviced and that do they have many phibs? And what type of toads are they in that vid a few pages bk I wanna no too I want some they look likemini Cane toads


They've got more reptiles than amphibs, at the mo they've got a few whites and some FBT's, and a couple of fire salamanders, theyve got quite a few snakes including one of those bright green and yellow boa things that hardly move, and some stunning bright white corn snakes or something, I don't know anything about snakes so I've probably got them wrong!! They're good at finding out whether they can order things in for you though, if I go in and ask if they can get something for me then they'll call them there and then to find out for me, I only tend to go in at weekends though cos it's easier and there's a different bloke that works during the week.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I emailed rep-tech about the peacocks the answer i got was

Hi,the frogs in question are Leptopeltis vermiculatus and are wc,although the animals in question have been in captivity for a few months.Hope that helps.

What to do now?


----------



## manda88

Diglett came second in the Morrisons cute pet competition!!!! hahahaha omg I'm so proud!!! I say he came second, it just has him first on the list of runners up, so yeah second wooo!


----------



## _jake_

Skunk said:


> They sound really awesome, been tempted to get a few for quite a while  What kind of eating would they need, guessing just a nice warm room temperature?
> 
> Oh and I'm taking my two fishies back, they need 45ltr tank minimum and they're currently in a 17Ltr, lfs gave me _bad_ advice >>


 17litres would be ok for the two, but I would take them back though. O.25ppm isn't a dangerous level but adding the fish will just make things harder:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

God how boring IS everyone today?! There's like 8 people viewing at the moment and no posts for the past 2 hours, everyone get out of bed and start being fun! And answer Matt's question about the peacocks and oooh and aaah about Diglett being second in that competition! :no1: (replace the 1 with a 2)


----------



## andaroo

aww well done diglett haha. I would just get the peacocks you probably wont get them any other way!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> aww well done diglett haha. I would just get the peacocks you probably wont get them any other way!


Yeah probably not, I've called the shop and asked them about it and they're gonna get back to me, but to be honest I think I'm going to leave them for now if they are wc, it's a bit of a blessing in disguise really cos it's gonna cost a bomb to get them as well as the milk frogs, so for now we'll just get the milks and then get the peacocks when the opportunity arises again and the tadpoles have gone from my bedroom!


----------



## jme2049

yey well done diglett. I voted so i feel like i done my part!


----------



## Skunk

taken the fishies back, and by the levels (0-0.25ppm Ammonia and higher levels of Nitrite) hopefully hasn't affected too much. Have a credit note too


----------



## _jake_

If it has affected them its not your fault and hopfully that will be a wake up call.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> yey well done diglett. I voted so i feel like i done my part!


Woohoo thank you for voting for him! All I can say is a shitload of people must've voted for that guinea pig to have won because I got at least 100 people to vote Diglett 5 stars :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

Actually yeah its probably better to just get the milks for now. You don't want to get too many at once because it can be alot of work for you all at once, it certainly was for me last week when i got my new ones. Didnt help i have NO ROOM in my bedroom :bash: but i did a major reorganise and now its tidy again WHEW!:lol2:

Today I added a few plants and touched up my red eye tank. Do u have pics of your planted whites tank manda?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> Actually yeah its probably better to just get the milks for now. You don't want to get too many at once because it can be alot of work for you all at once, it certainly was for me last week when i got my new ones. Didnt help i have NO ROOM in my bedroom :bash: but i did a major reorganise and now its tidy again WHEW!:lol2:
> 
> Today I added a few plants and touched up my red eye tank. Do u have pics of your planted whites tank manda?


Me and Manda will be posting up the pics tonight in a step by step guide of what we did.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Actually yeah its probably better to just get the milks for now. You don't want to get too many at once because it can be alot of work for you all at once, it certainly was for me last week when i got my new ones. Didnt help i have NO ROOM in my bedroom :bash: but i did a major reorganise and now its tidy again WHEW!:lol2:
> 
> Today I added a few plants and touched up my red eye tank. Do u have pics of your planted whites tank manda?


Precisely, it'd be a lot of work have 6 new frogs to look after and get used to!!
Here's a pic of the planted tank just after we added the frogs, hopefully it'll look a bit more planty when the climber on the bottom left gets going and covers everything!! But as far as first-time-planted-viv making goes, I don't think Matt's done badly! 










The frogs seem to be enjoying themselves in it, I went home at lunch time today and Buddy and Archie have sat down behind the brom in the top right and gone to sleep, and fatty Oliver was squished in the top left corner between the branch and the panel, so we moved her cos it looks like she was stuck, bless her, she was the most worried by it all though I think with the initial move, but she's fine now!
Matt is gonna make a thread later of how he did everything, with photos of the progress and stuff. It was surprisingly easy to do, I thought it was gonna take forever and be really difficult! I think the next step is making one with a false bottom and a water feature and all that jazz for some d. leucs, but that won't be for another few months.


----------



## andaroo

yeah planted tanks are quite easy! I love mine, I can't wait to do another one :lol2:
I just took this after adding new stuff


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> yeah planted tanks are quite easy! I love mine, I can't wait to do another one :lol2:
> I just took this after adding new stuff
> 
> image


Yours looks wicked, I like that there's so much to look at! I can't wait for our climber to cover all the sides in our one, it'll make it look much more naturalistic hopefully!


----------



## manda88

On a totally different subject, anyone want to buy a guitar from me?! 
Yamaha Pacifica Electric Guitar and Accessories on eBay (end time 23-Apr-10 14:27:20 BST)


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> On a totally different subject, anyone want to buy a guitar from me?!
> Yamaha Pacifica Electric Guitar and Accessories on eBay (end time 23-Apr-10 14:27:20 BST)


Nice colour.
You're asking for a lot though!


----------



## andaroo

I have a boophis viridis :flrt:


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> On a totally different subject, anyone want to buy a guitar from me?!
> Yamaha Pacifica Electric Guitar and Accessories on eBay (end time 23-Apr-10 14:27:20 BST)


Bit pricey mate. Was my first guitar and i got it with a case and amp for £130


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey all. Just wondered if any of you knew what the things are called that run along the top of aquariums...the plastic bit? I need to replace mine but dont know what I am looking for? Thanks


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Nice colour.
> You're asking for a lot though!


For a guitar, amp, bag, wah wah pedal, spare strings, capo and plectrums?! Shh you. Everythings in good condition! Starting bid of £150 is alright I think, buy it now is just in case someone is desperate enough to pay that much!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> For a guitar, amp, bag, wah wah pedal, spare strings, capo and plectrums?! Shh you. Everythings in good condition! Starting bid of £150 is alright I think, buy it now is just in case someone is desperate enough to pay that much!


Oh blimey. I didn't know all that was included!


----------



## Skunk

manda88 I have the same guitar  Hope you find some bidders


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Skunk said:


> They sound really awesome, been tempted to get a few for quite a while  What kind of heating would they need, guessing just a nice warm room temperature?


Get some!!! Seriously, you'll love them, everyone does. They're fine at room temperature in a centrally heated house, you might possibly need to move them a bit closer to a radiator in the winter, but they don't need a heat mat or anything unless your house is properly freezing. 



ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey all. Just wondered if any of you knew what the things are called that run along the top of aquariums...the plastic bit? I need to replace mine but dont know what I am looking for? Thanks


Like part of the hood?? Or attached to the glass??


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey all. Just wondered if any of you knew what the things are called that run along the top of aquariums...the plastic bit? I need to replace mine but dont know what I am looking for? Thanks


aquarium condensation trap/tray


----------



## Skunk

Loving the planted vivs too guys! Need ideas to make different levels in my beardie's viv.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh blimey. I didn't know all that was included!


Haha did you even read the ad?! :whip: I really hope I do get a bid on it, it's just wasting space and gathering dust, and I don't mean to sound like a tramp but I really need the money!! :blush:


----------



## andaroo

my parents found my secret stash of frogs in my bedroom and said some of them need to go or i'm out! So i'm starting with the boophis viridis im so pissed off! :bash: I need my own place ASAP


----------



## Bearnandos

andaroo said:


> I have a boophis viridis :flrt:


OoOooOo they on the red list of threatened species.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha did you even read the ad?! :whip: I really hope I do get a bid on it, it's just wasting space and gathering dust, and I don't mean to sound like a tramp but I really need the money!! :blush:


I'm a busy man. I don't read ads!
I found out one of the guys that I've made friends with on my course is a Christian. I asked him if he thought I was going to go to hell (for not being a Christian). He said...

'What kind of answer do you want?'
'An honest opinion'
'Well then... yes'

It's MENTAL. I thought I was friends with this guy. He's so intelligent and rational (in all other aspects) but he thinks I'm going to be burning for eternity just because I don't believe what he does! Suitable punishment? I'm not even that bloody dismissive of religion.

So anyway guys. I'm going to hell.

Hopefully see some of you there.


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> my parents found my secret stash of frogs in my bedroom and said some of them need to go or i'm out! So i'm starting with the boophis viridis im so pissed off! :bash: I need my own place ASAP


O no 

Have you got someone to temporarly house them for you?


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> my parents found my secret stash of frogs in my bedroom and said some of them need to go or i'm out! So i'm starting with the boophis viridis im so pissed off! :bash: I need my own place ASAP


Oh sh*t. Can't you just offer to pay more rent?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Bearnandos said:


> aquarium condensation trap/tray


Is that what it is called?

I got a free 3 ft tank today but it is like 15 years old and the plastic trim need to be replaced...it runs along the edge of the glass top and bottom...?


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> my parents found my secret stash of frogs in my bedroom and said some of them need to go or i'm out! So i'm starting with the boophis viridis im so pissed off! :bash: I need my own place ASAP


You have a secret stash of frogs?! Whats boophis viridis and when did you get it? Sounds like a virus!!



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm a busy man. I don't read ads!
> I found out one of the guys that I've made friends with on my course is a Christian. I asked him if he thought I was going to go to hell (for not being a Christian). He said...
> 
> 'What kind of answer do you want?'
> 'An honest opinion'
> 'Well then... yes'
> 
> It's MENTAL. I thought I was friends with this guy. He's so intelligent and rational (in all other aspects) but he thinks I'm going to be burning for eternity just because I don't believe what he does! Suitable punishment? I'm not even that bloody dismissive of religion.
> 
> So anyway guys. I'm going to hell.
> 
> Hopefully see some of you there.


Will definitely see you there.:devil:


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh sh*t. Can't you just offer to pay more rent?


I pay £250 a month as it is :bash:

My evil wicked mother sat there and watched me type up the classifieds ad for it to make sure i was selling it !


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> I pay £250 a month as it is :bash:


Think yourself lucky thats almost a third of what we pay!!:lol2:

Get yourself a place and then you can have as many frogs as you can fit in.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> *I pay £250 a month as it is* :bash:
> 
> My evil wicked mother sat there and watched me type up the classifieds ad for it to make sure i was selling it !


That's ridunkulous.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I pay a tenner.


----------



## Bearnandos

ilovetoads2 said:


> Is that what it is called?
> 
> I got a free 3 ft tank today but it is like 15 years old and the plastic trim need to be replaced...it runs along the edge of the glass top and bottom...?


Ahhhh thought you ment the plastic thingy that goes ontop of the bracing bars.
do you mean the black plastic trim that goes on the edge??


----------



## RhianB87

I pay £40 a month  The joys of being a poor student!!

How many are they making you sell?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I pay a tenner.


Is that a month. How dare they charge you that much!!!!

Move out NOW!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Is that a month. How dare they charge you that much!!!!
> 
> Move out NOW!!!!


hahaha. If that.

S
P
O
I
L
T

B
R
A
T


xx


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

andaroo said:


> I pay £250 a month as it is :bash:
> 
> My evil wicked mother sat there and watched me type up the classifieds ad for it to make sure i was selling it !


Holy hell, thats pretty bad. It's not like you're a little kid. Have you asked her _exactly_ why it is she objects to you having so many frogs?


----------



## andaroo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Holy hell, thats pretty bad. It's not like you're a little kid. Have you asked her _exactly_ why it is she objects to you having so many frogs?


She said my bedroom looks like a zoo and shes not having THAT in HER house :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> She said my bedroom looks like a zoo and shes not having THAT in HER house :bash:


I have a strong distaste for your mum.
Show her the comment you received on your classified thread and she might change her mind.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I pay a tenner.


#

Are you working now?? I never charged my son when he was 21 yrs and earning over 25k and he had his gf staying with us as well.......hmmmm maybe we should have made them buy some of the shopping.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

andaroo said:


> She said my bedroom looks like a zoo and shes not having THAT in HER house :bash:


But....but....I don't get it. Why does that bother her?? - I assume you don't ask her to clean them or anything, so they have no effect on her life?


----------



## jme2049

i pay nowt!

Dont worry flan im a roman catholic and we're jebus's favourites. i'll save you a place in heaven!:halo:


----------



## _jake_

My mums the same, talking about my mum shes just gone to hospital


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> #
> 
> Are you working now?? I never charged my son when he was 21 yrs and earning over 25k and he had his gf staying with us as well.......hmmmm maybe we should have made them buy some of the shopping.


Nah. Still on jobseekers. 
I have my own advisor now though! Will hopefully get something soon.



jme2049 said:


> i pay nowt!
> 
> Dont worry flan im a roman catholic and we're jebus's favourites. i'll save you a place in heaven!:halo:


Please do. I'm unsure how people could be comfortable in heaven if they know people they were friends with on earth are BURNING IN HELL.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I have a strong distaste for your mum.
> Show her the comment you received on your classified thread and she might change her mind.


is that comment serious, u dont think i'll be able to sell it cos its probably the only one in the UK right now.

Maybe i could find another hiding place in my room :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> My mums the same, talking about my mum shes just gone to hospital


Jeez what's happened??



andaroo said:


> is that comment serious, u dont think i'll be able to sell it cos its probably the only one in the UK right now.
> 
> Maybe i could find another hiding place in my room :whistling2:


Do it, there's no way I'd want to sell that frog, it's gorgeous!! How did she find them anyway? And when did you get it?

PS whoops sorry this is Amanda not Matt!! Forgot to log out!


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> is that comment serious, u dont think i'll be able to sell it cos its probably the only one in the UK right now.
> 
> Maybe i could find another hiding place in my room :whistling2:


I think that might be the best idea! 
I wouldnt want to get rid of it if its the only one in the UK!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> is that comment serious, u dont think i'll be able to sell it cos its probably the only one in the UK right now.
> 
> Maybe i could find another hiding place in my room :whistling2:


DUHHHH.
If your mum thinks you can't sell it.... she might let you keep it! Bargain.

I know it's bleedin' rare.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Jeez what's happened??
> 
> 
> 
> She has something called Mollarets Syndrome which is extremely rare and any stress can trigger viral menningitus. Shes been feeling ill and went to hospital originally for Iritis (?) And now been rushed in again. It's horrible as shes in for weeks, my dad can't move in and other family members have to come and everything gets muddled up. I get a taxi to school and i'll just be crying all tommorow so hopfully I havent got to go. Its the exact same symptoms as the deadly menningitus so you can imagine the pains shes in
Click to expand...


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez what's happened??
> 
> 
> 
> She has something called Mollarets Syndrome which is extremely rare and any stress can trigger viral menningitus. Shes been feeling ill and went to hospital originally for Iritis (?) And now been rushed in again. It's horrible as shes in for weeks, my dad can't move in and other family members have to come and everything gets muddled up. I get a taxi to school and i'll just be crying all tommorow so hopfully I havent got to go. Its the exact same symptoms as the deadly menningitus so you can imagine the pains shes in
> 
> 
> 
> That's horrible! Hope she's okay Jake.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bearnandos

_jake_ said:


> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez what's happened??
> 
> 
> 
> She has something called Mollarets Syndrome which is extremely rare and any stress can trigger viral menningitus. Shes been feeling ill and went to hospital originally for Iritis (?) And now been rushed in again. It's horrible as shes in for weeks, my dad can't move in and other family members have to come and everything gets muddled up. I get a taxi to school and i'll just be crying all tommorow so hopfully I havent got to go. Its the exact same symptoms as the deadly menningitus so you can imagine the pains shes in
> 
> 
> 
> Awww sorry to hear that  .....how you holding up??
> Hope she goes into remisson soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> That's horrible! Hope she's okay Jake.


Thanks Flanny



Bearnandos said:


> _jake_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez what's happened??
> 
> 
> Awww sorry to hear that  .....how you holding up??
> Hope she goes into remisson soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok, i'll know I'll start crying later. My older brother had to last time look after us, and just had parties and stuff so he's got to go to my dads so he doesn't do it again. Mum said shes caught it early so will just have the tablets and come out  She said she'll ring later and I'll try and see if I can not go to school, im a emotional person anyway but being from home will just make me worse and school will understand. Argh its horrible being a 'young carer' as the call it:devil:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bearnandos

Awww being emotional is good - stops ppl from getting pend up emotions later on in life which usually manifests itself in a negative way. Gonna be tough looking after your mum at such a young age...really feel for you...but its gonna make you stronger in the long run


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I'm ok, i'll know I'll start crying later. My older brother had to last time look after us, and just had parties and stuff so he's got to go to my dads so he doesn't do it again. Mum said shes caught it early so will just have the tablets and come out  She said she'll ring later and I'll try and see if I can not go to school, im a emotional person anyway but being from home will just make me worse and school will understand. Argh its horrible being a 'young carer' as the call it:devil:


Ah man. You sound too young for that sort of stuff 
Be brave man.


----------



## _jake_

Bearnandos said:


> Awww being emotional is good - stops ppl from getting pend up emotions later on in life which usually manifests itself in a negative way. Gonna be tough looking after your mum at such a young age...really feel for you...but its gonna make you stronger in the long run


 Thankyou 

I know i'll just cry in a bit, trying to hold it back now! My school are just weird anyway. Becuase my mum gets this my school work droppend and stuff so go to a pupil referral unit, which is easier. But whenever this happens they go overboard and ring every bloody day. I'll just try and get tommorow off and then go in from wednsday so I can get my head together


ipreferaflan said:


> Ah man. You sound too young for that sort of stuff
> Be brave man.


 Cheers mate


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Awww Jake  That's horrid dude. Hope she feels better asap.

You've made me come over all maternal & wishing I could come round & cook you food or something :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Awww Jake  That's horrid dude. Hope she feels better asap.
> 
> You've made me come over all maternal & wishing I could come round & cook you food or something :lol2:


Let's all do it!

Do you like Quorn, Jake? hahaha


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Let's all do it!
> 
> Do you like Quorn, Jake? hahaha


Yeash!! We shall. Someone go find a minibus.

Noooo Quorn anything. Times like this call for a meat based pie of some sort :Na_Na_Na_Na: Followed by cake.


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Yeash!! We shall. Someone go find a minibus.
> 
> Noooo Quorn anything. Times like this call for a meat based pie of some sort :Na_Na_Na_Na: Followed by cake.


 That sounds very yummy!:flrt: My mums cousions here, he's pretty cool and likes reps n stuff so I think we'll get along. I needs some maternal loving


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez what's happened??
> 
> 
> 
> She has something called Mollarets Syndrome which is extremely rare and any stress can trigger viral menningitus. Shes been feeling ill and went to hospital originally for Iritis (?) And now been rushed in again. It's horrible as shes in for weeks, my dad can't move in and other family members have to come and everything gets muddled up. I get a taxi to school and i'll just be crying all tommorow so hopfully I havent got to go. Its the exact same symptoms as the deadly menningitus so you can imagine the pains shes in
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Jake that's awful, I hope you and your mum will be ok, just be brave and try and help whoevers looking after you as much as poss, your mum'll be back in no time
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> _jake_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt_mcmahon77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez what's happened??
> 
> 
> Damn, Jake that's awful, I hope you and your mum will be ok, just be brave and try and help whoevers looking after you as much as poss, your mum'll be back in no time
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope so! It's such a shame my nan went back to Turkey the other day, she'll be making cookies if she was here now. anyone wanna bake me some cookies?:flrt:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I can make cookies!! I also have a dog called Cookie :hmm:


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I can make cookies!! I also have a dog called Cookie :hmm:


 I've always wanted a doggie, send me your cookie with a bag of cookies. You know you want too:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh blimey. I didn't know all that was included!


Me neither i didn't really look at it much. So who here plays guitar? I got my grade 8 soon and i teach 5 students part time (after office hours) and i love it.


----------



## _jake_

Blinx56 said:


> Me neither i didn't really look at it much. So who here plays guitar? I got my grade 8 soon and i teach 5 students part time (after office hours) and i love it.


 I'm a expert on the 'ol violin!: victory:


----------



## manda88

I can play the rugrats theme tune on the piano and the bassline to Hysteria on the guitar and that is literally it.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

_jake_ said:


> I've always wanted a doggie, send me your cookie with a bag of cookies. You know you want too:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I can offer you Cookie with a piece of paper?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> Me neither i didn't really look at it much. So who here plays guitar? I got my grade 8 soon and i teach 5 students part time (after office hours) and i love it.


I playplayplay. Got a dean acoustic:










It's a 6 string though. I've never seen it anywhere so it's effing rare and really nice to play.

Then I play an SG electric. Omnomnomnom.

I don't really know my grades.


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I can offer you Cookie with a piece of paper?
> 
> image


 That is a very cute Cookie. My dads dogs had puppies, way too cute. Shame he wont let me have one:whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Vocaroo | Record and send voice emails

I didn't need no lessons at school.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Thanks 

Awww...thats a shame. What kind of pups are they?? We've never bred from any of our boys because me & my Mum would never be able to sell them :blush:

Edit: @ Jake btw.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Got a 3 ft tank for nothing....about time too! Yay me!

I am temporarily going to use it for toads while I re-do their tank...then I dont know what to do with it...buy dividers in case I get baby geckos...then what lid would I use? Or keep it empty for tadpoles...hmmm. Decisions.

Oh, and see the false backgrounds...that is aquarium safe silicone right? Even if it is not getting wet? And would bark chips look as good as soil cause I am not having live plants so need it to be filled in...?


----------



## ipreferaflan

ipreferaflan's song for _jake_

Enjoy.


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> ipreferaflan's song for _jake_
> 
> Enjoy.


OMG....That was SooooooOOOoOoO sweet!!!
If my son did anything like that...I'd be sooo proud :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> OMG....That was SooooooOOOoOoO sweet!!!
> If my son did anything like that...I'd be sooo proud :2thumb:


hahahaha awww Beanandos! :blush:


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Thanks
> 
> Awww...thats a shame. What kind of pups are they?? We've never bred from any of our boys because me & my Mum would never be able to sell them :blush:
> 
> Edit: @ Jake btw.


They are Alaskan Malamutes, there alot of work so my dad wont let me have one 



ipreferaflan said:


> ipreferaflan's song for _jake_
> 
> Enjoy.


 I'll have a listen later, my cousion already thinks im a nutjob for being on a forum, let alone listening to flannys awful singing, I mean singing like a angel:Na_Na_Na_Na: Thanks so much though, means alot: victory::flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Your just a big softie! How sweet...and I have just finished reading through, I am sorry to hear your news Jake...I hope she gets well and keep your chin up. x


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> ipreferaflan's song for _jake_
> 
> Enjoy.


Write one for meeeeeeee! That was well good! And I'm impressed that you can sing and not scream! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ilovetoads2 said:


> Your just a big softie! How sweet...and I have just finished reading through, I am sorry to hear your news Jake...I hope she gets well and keep your chin up. x


 Cheers ma dears!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Write one for meeeeeeee! That was well good! And I'm impressed that you can sing and not scream! :lol2:


ipreferaflan's song for manda

Screaming is better.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> ipreferaflan's song for manda
> 
> Screaming is better.


Very Very good flan but now onto more important things people.

Look at my thread on my step by step planted viv and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> ipreferaflan's song for manda
> 
> Screaming is better.


Yay!!! Thank you flannnnnnnnn I love it, I shall play it to Diglett! I haven't even told him he came second yet, I don't think he'll give a toss though, he looks angry today!
By the way you're not allowed to delete that song cos I need to keep it forever, it's marvelous.


----------



## andaroo

Omg i am crying with laugher :lol2: flan please sing me a song!


----------



## andaroo

I just took some craptastic shots of my frog had to use zoom and flash lol not my best at all...

Assleep 









Awake


----------



## Skunk

ipreferaflan <3 That was incredibly sweet


----------



## _jake_

Dont delete it Flanny! I'll listen tommorow when I can use a pc with speakers!


----------



## jme2049

Awesome stuff flan. very funny!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Omg i am crying with laugher :lol2: flan please sing me a song!


I will! Tonight I will unveil the masterpiece.



Skunk said:


> ipreferaflan <3 That was incredibly sweet


Nawh. Shucks.



_jake_ said:


> Dont delete it Flanny! I'll listen tommorow when I can use a pc with speakers!


I don't think you CAN delete them.



jme2049 said:


> Awesome stuff flan. very funny!


----------



## LIZARD

Hi all! How are we????

Aint been on much latley been firing up the BBQ and basking in the sun like a true lizard

hope everyone and their phibby pets are cool


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi. I am frustrated. I have put the toads in the 3 foot tank that is currently sitting on my kitchen table. It looks soooo spacious for them and I reckon it would look fantastic all done up...BUT...we dont have room for a 3 foot tank at the moment, so I have to stick with the original plan of redoing their 2ft tank....looks tiny in comparison and now I cant find any inspiration for ideas or doing it...:bash:


----------



## LIZARD

that sucks  umm i dont know its hard to find inspiration sometimes aint it!

Im frustrated too, bloody weather will be too cold at night to send me frogs out so i have to wait til next week for my new dudes


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> that sucks  umm i dont know its hard to find inspiration sometimes aint it!
> 
> Im frustrated too, bloody weather will be too cold at night to send me frogs out so i have to wait til next week for my new dudes


Ohh what you getting next? I'm waiting to hear whether the shop have managed to get hold of my amazon milk frogs for me, cos he said he had some available to order in but then they all got sold, so he spent all of yesterday afternoon trying to find me some more!! Bless him. Apparently he's found some but they're in Gloucester so he's got to get them down here!


----------



## _jake_

If he can't get them down, I only live a little while from Gloucester, you know. To keep the babies safe and free from that awful coldness you could just buy them and have them delivered to mine? I know it will be a burden, but I'm willing to take in any amphibians people want but can't have for whatever reason  :whistling2: :lol:


----------



## _jake_

And that song is absoloutley amazifantasmarvolussrumdiddydoshus!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> If he can't get them down, I only live a little while from Gloucester, you know. To keep the babies safe and free from that awful coldness you could just buy them and have them delivered to mine? I know it will be a burden, but I'm willing to take in any amphibians people want but can't have for whatever reason  :whistling2: :lol:


Teehee why thank you Jake, I shall keep that in mind!!


----------



## manda88

Yay I've just had a call from the shop saying that my milk frog babies are on their way! I shall take photos of them when I see them on Saturday, but I won't be bringing them home for another week or so while their home is being set up :flrt: I can't wait!!!


----------



## Skunk

Oooo how exciting  Anyone going to the Doncaster Show?

(Currently Olly is raging havoc in his reptile room, and trying his hardest to climb over everything, he managed to scale 5ft of the net curtains within seconds!)


----------



## LIZARD

i have been waiting ages for my dudes, its just getting the tanks sorted nnow waiting for the weather to get warmer!!!

Awww i luffs amazon milks they are lush! I may look at some in the future they just rock


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> i have been waiting ages for my dudes, its just getting the tanks sorted nnow waiting for the weather to get warmer!!!
> 
> Awww i luffs amazon milks they are lush! I may look at some in the future they just rock


What froggies are you waiting for? I can't wait to get the lil milk babies, I'm looking forward to thinking up names for them!! Be prepared for a million and one photos of them too! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I am currently willing to pay anyone to write my research project for me.. I have spend half an hour looking for one definition!!!!
:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Skunk

what is it on? What degree are you doing?


----------



## LIZARD

2x cinnamon treefrogs, 2x ruby eyed treefs, 2x greater madagascan treefs and 2 x peacock treefs

Yea i defo wanna see a million pics of your milks they are awsome dudes


----------



## RhianB87

Skunk said:


> what is it on? What degree are you doing?


"Does the time taken to complete three different rope pulling tests in domestic pigs (Sus Scrofa) decrease over a period of time?"

Thats my questions for it 

I am doing a degree in Animal Behaviour and Welfare


----------



## jme2049

ive worked a deal with my rep shop. Im giving them some of my baby fire sals for some tree frogs. I haven't had a look what ones they can get yet but i need to finish my tank 1st. siliconing the background tomorrow with coco fibre. i love getting messy!


----------



## LIZARD

sounds ace and cool deal dude :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

its good for me as i want treefrogs and want to shift my fire sals:lol2:.

The parents have bred 2 years in a row since ive had them so hopefully i can do it again next year!


----------



## LIZARD

COOL have u got any treefs in mind dude?

congrats on the lil fire sals


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> "Does the time taken to complete three different rope pulling tests in domestic pigs (Sus Scrofa) decrease over a period of time?"
> 
> Thats my questions for it
> 
> I am doing a degree in Animal Behaviour and Welfare


Answer: Yes. The time taken to complete three different rope pulling tests in domestic pigs (Sus scrofa) does decrease over a period of time.

Distinction? Yes please.



jme2049 said:


> ive worked a deal with my rep shop. Im giving them some of my baby fire sals for some tree frogs. I haven't had a look what ones they can get yet but i need to finish my tank 1st. siliconing the background tomorrow with coco fibre. i love getting messy!


That's radsick man! I'd defo trade my 50+ FBTs in for tree frogs haha.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sup b*tches?


----------



## jme2049

LIZARD said:


> COOL have u got any treefs in mind dude?
> 
> congrats on the lil fire sals


i think i said before, Reeds top of the list, then green tree frogs and grey tree frogs. so smaller species. until i get a bigger tank:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sup b*tches?


i just took some acid and im going to go play football in a tu tu.

whats up with you?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sup b*tches?


Ite blud?

I'm writing my CV!


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> 2x cinnamon treefrogs, 2x ruby eyed treefs, 2x greater madagascan treefs and 2 x peacock treefs
> 
> Yea i defo wanna see a million pics of your milks they are awsome dudes


Sweet lord you're gonna be busy!! Are you getting them from dartfrog? I've emailed him twice now and still had no response :devil:
I'm jealous of your peacocks!! Are they CB?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> i just took some acid and im going to go play football in a tu tu.
> 
> whats up with you?


Been there.

Me been to the zoo.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Been there.
> 
> Me been to the zoo.


Any sickphibs?


----------



## Skunk

FallenAngel said:


> "Does the time taken to complete three different rope pulling tests in domestic pigs (Sus Scrofa) decrease over a period of time?"
> 
> Thats my questions for it
> 
> I am doing a degree in Animal Behaviour and Welfare



Sounds very interesting! Though I utter adore piggies, so :whistling2: Good luck! (I'll be starting a Zoology Degree in September)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Any sickphibs?


Check pics yerrr.

Was seriously busy hard to get pics, very cool set ups n shiz there.


----------



## LIZARD

zoology is easy and cool if ya like statistics too

Yea i will be busy

yea they are from dartfog but the peacocks are from a mate hes had them for a few months but his parent shave kicked off, so they gotta go, we just have to arrange a time to meet up to suit us both


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Answer: Yes. The time taken to complete three different rope pulling tests in domestic pigs (Sus scrofa) does decrease over a period of time.
> 
> Distinction? Yes please.
> 
> .


I really really wish it was that easy! got 8000 words to write on it...:bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Skunk said:


> Sounds very interesting! Though I utter adore piggies, so :whistling2: Good luck! (I'll be starting a Zoology Degree in September)


It was interesting, it now isnt.!

The pigs are cool though. Went I get a chance I will upload some videos of my research project.

Ooo good luck


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> It was interesting, it now isnt.!
> 
> The pigs are cool though. Went I get a chance *I will upload some videos of what I did with them!*
> 
> Ooo good luck




I'm not sure if I wanna see...


----------



## RhianB87

I admit that could of been better worded :bash:


----------



## Skunk

Just a little


----------



## Bearnandos

FallenAngel said:


> It was interesting, it now isnt.!
> 
> The pigs are cool though. Went I get a chance I will upload some videos of what I did with them!
> 
> Ooo good luck


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

It has been edited :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> It was interesting, it now isnt.!
> 
> The pigs are cool though. Went I get a chance *I will upload some videos of what I did with them!*
> 
> Ooo good luck


Never hide the truth.
Perv.


----------



## LIZARD

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

anyone know where i can can get more reed frogs from??? I realreally would like more tbh but cannot seem to find many?


----------



## DeadLee

Well guys had my second day of work and i have now organised my guitar lessons so that they are on the weekend. So i now work Monday - Friday 8:45 - 9:15 and Saturday - Sunday 10:00 - 15:00. Not only am i doing that i am also going to be taking my grade 8 in july aswell as some important gigs coming up. So not much RFUK for me 

Aww man i can't wait untill university.


----------



## _jake_

Went to see my mum today


----------



## ilovetoads2

How is she?


----------



## LIZARD

cool blinx sound well good


----------



## DeadLee

LIZARD said:


> cool blinx sound well good


Makes me very tired though. I am a bit of gym fanatic aswell though going 5 times a week so i have to try and fit that in


----------



## LIZARD

BLIMEY sounds like one of my brothers


----------



## jme2049

just got back from playing football. God i am so unfit.


----------



## _jake_

ilovetoads2 said:


> How is she?


Ok, looks like it was caught early, had a spinal tap and once they find out how far the virus is and becuase its early on she hopfully can just have tablets and come home. I started crying though:blush:


----------



## DeadLee

LIZARD said:


> BLIMEY sounds like one of my brothers


I really enjoy it and i go with friends.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

_jake_ said:


> Ok, looks like it was caught early, had a spinal tap and once they find out how far the virus is and becuase its early on she hopfully can just have tablets and come home. I started crying though:blush:



Awww. *sends hugs & cookies* Very good that it was caught early on, hopefully she'll be home with you within a week or less :2thumb:


----------



## DeadLee

_jake_ said:


> Went to see my mum today


Whats the story? i hope she gets well soon


----------



## LIZARD

jake im so sorry to hear this dude


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Ok, looks like it was caught early, had a spinal tap and once they find out how far the virus is and becuase its early on she hopfully can just have tablets and come home. I started crying though:blush:


Dude! Have a big RFUK hug!


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Awww. *sends hugs & cookies* Very good that it was caught early on, hopefully she'll be home with you within a week or less :2thumb:


 Yeah! *eats cookies* My school said take as much time off as you need, as they know I have alot to deal with compared to most kids. Had a phone call from some teacher making sure im comming tommorow!:bash: Been haggled down to just doing the morning tommorow and thurdays and I have Fridays off, so result!


Blinx56 said:


> Whats the story? i hope she gets well soon


 Look back a few pages 


LIZARD said:


> jake im so sorry to hear this dude


Thanks  



ipreferaflan said:


> Dude! Have a big RFUK hug!


*RFUK hug gratefully recieved*


----------



## LIZARD

chin up dude i hope everything turns out ok


----------



## _jake_

It should do  Last time she was in (few months ago), she was alot worse than how she is now and was in for a little over a week, so hopfully only be in a few times a day. Been reading up on Mollarets, its such a strange illness!


----------



## RhianB87

Sorry to hear that 
Hope she starts to improve and that she will be home some!

big hugs your way!


----------



## _jake_

Thanks. Something good happened today though, my local MP lives in my street he payed to have loads of flowers planted next to his house (as you drive into the street). Woke up this morning to find on his house a huuuge sign made from wood saying 'Feeling suicidal? Vote Tory!' Lol. Went out earlier and was being questioned by reporters and they're were photographers and everything! My response?: Whats tory? :lol: I hope they don't print that or anything! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Does anyone want a box of adult crickets? I dont have any use for them so they are just sitting on a shelf in a box not doing anything...
I brough to many crickets for my frogs and now these are to big..


----------



## ilovetoads2

I did that two weeks ago and decided to keep them anyway and just put in a little tub of eco earth dampened and if they lay eggs it is a bonus...why not give it a go?

I always keep the old cricket tubs and plan to transport the tub or earth to one of these when eggs are found and then I will replace the pot in the cricket tank...

you never know...you might save yourself some pennies in the end. :2thumb:


----------



## Skunk

Yeh, I have my crix in a large herp tub with a cool locking window in the lid. Have egg boxes in there and something like chopped apple or potato. They need moisture, but this way it keeps bacteria down and feeds them. I'm not actively breeding mine, I just like to be nice to my feeders : victory:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am good to mine as well. I dont usually use egg laying tubs, but that is because I dont normally buy such big crickets. 

I usually feed potato/carrot...but apple is a good idea too.

Is there anything else they will eat? Broccolli ect?


----------



## Emjay

Puma Poison Dart Frog Clydes


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Seen and WANT.


----------



## Skunk

Haven't tried anything else as the apple has been good. They need something with plenty of moisture, hence what I've suggested. They're hardy and I've had the same batch for around 2 weeks now. A bit more difficult to feed, but I use tweezers to get the cut up egg tray out of the box and put it in the viv, with the door just open enough as I don't like crix or locusts :whistling2: Though, I tried to catch an escapee and almost cried when I decapitated it by accident :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

I would breed them but I cant be dealing with all the noise of the males!

My feeder ones are in a nice plastic tank ive just had to downgrade the adults.

I currently have loads which are to big and loads which are to small. :bash:


----------



## andaroo

crickets last me aaaaaaages i got a tub of small/mediums about 6 weeks ago and still have loads left now! I dont think any have actually died! I feed carrot, potato, spring cabbage and orange.


----------



## Skunk

Wow! That seems very good, how much do you guys all pay for your little tubs of feeders? I get mine for a £1 from my local reptile rescue (cheapest place in town and good range in size, plus great amount). 

I've had a few dead locusts, but no crix so far, they have masses of hiding places though and food!

But 6 weeks is really good


----------



## ilovetoads2

INSTEAD OF TWEASERS: I put mine in the critter keepers to give them more room...in there I have the cardboard egg crate thingy they hide under but I also add a clean toilet roll tube, when I want to feed them to the frogs, I take the whole thing to the tank, open the door, and shake the ones out of the tube. Works great for me, the only escapees I have are usually ones that escape when I am cleaning their tanks or adding new cricks to it. :bash:


----------



## andaroo

I never have any escapees. I put mine into a big plastic tub with a meshed lid. I have egg boxes in the tub and 2 food dishes, 1 with all the fruit and veggies and one with crushed bran flakes and oats.

I use tweezers to get them for feeding time, i put them into a small plastic pot with a lid. I put the cricket tub in the bath so if any do jump out they cant climb up the sides of the bath tub so i can just wash them down the drain :lol2:

FLANMAN WHERE IS MY SONG?!


----------



## Skunk

Well, only time I've had escapees is when my beardie hasn't eaten them all and I try to capture them to put them back in their home for another day. Use a cup and piece of card like a house spider :rolls: Crix still creep me out >> Will get used to them eventually though


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Thanks. Something good happened today though, my local MP lives in my street he payed to have loads of flowers planted next to his house (as you drive into the street). Woke up this morning to find on his house a huuuge sign made from wood saying 'Feeling suicidal? Vote Tory!' Lol. Went out earlier and was being questioned by reporters and they're were photographers and everything! My response?: Whats tory? :lol: I hope they don't print that or anything! :lol2:


ha! You're only 15. Silly reporters.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Emjay said:


> Puma Poison Dart Frog Clydes


I want those so bad.


----------



## Pipkin28

O.M.G!! You lot have been so busy in my absence.... it's taken me three days to catch up on all the threads/posts in the 'Phib section. 

Still...... beats doing any work :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Peoples, taking a break from the forum for a bit! Prob be back on in a week or so!

Baiiiiiii for now.


----------



## Pipkin28

Don't stay away too long, now! It takes too long to catch up!!!

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> ha! You're only 15. Silly reporters.


 Hehe yeah! Came back from school earlier and his building something else, guessing from the shape of the template, it looks like C*O*C*K :lol2: Wow Bristol is a funny place, I wonder how long it takes untill he's forced to remove it by the police and that?: victory::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Peoples, taking a break from the forum for a bit! Prob be back on in a week or so!
> 
> Baiiiiiii for now.


Withdrawal symptoms in 36 hours, I bet!


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Hehe yeah! Came back from school earlier and his building something else, guessing from the shape of the template, it looks like C*O*C*K :lol2: Wow Bristol is a funny place, I wonder how long it takes untill he's forced to remove it by the police and that?: victory::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
And this man is an MP?? Sounds like he's gone a bit 'Looney Tunes' to me! Perhaps you should encourage him to join us and become a muppet instead!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> And this man is an MP?? Sounds like he's gone a bit 'Looney Tunes' to me! Perhaps you should encourage him to join us and become a muppet instead!! :lol2:


I know he was running, and he's quite respected so I expect he got it! But he probably just doesn't want to loose his job and making a public scene or something!


----------



## Pipkin28

Perhaps he's Monster Raving Looney Party...

I've just had a look at their manifesto.... I like quite a lot of their points, in particular 1, 3, 10, 13 and 21..... still reading.....

Don't let Flannie see #30!


----------



## Pipkin28

Oops, forgot to include the link....!

Official Monster Raving Loony Party - Manifesto proposals


----------



## Pipkin28

It's a bit out of date though, they mention Tony Blaaaaaaaaa Blaaaaaaaa Blair!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Hehehe their manifesto is AMAZIN! I like the 'Guard dogs should be banned (there viscious) I propose we use guard tortoisos called Shelly' haha


----------



## ipreferaflan

There was genuinely a proposal that it should be changed. There's hardly any ethnic diversity here anyway.
We've been conservative for the past few votes. I'm seriously considering Lib Dems though.


----------



## _jake_

Can these raving monster people actually be voted for? mg:


----------



## RhianB87

Changing the subject
But whoever said that day old chinese is nice is really really really wrong


----------



## andaroo

flangina where is my song beetch!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> flangina where is my song beetch!!
> 
> image


Shitting heck. That looks just like my cat! Except the eyes.
I will do it in a bit. Nothing really rhymes with 'andaroo'.


----------



## _jake_

Andaroo, You are a fooooooool and jump like a kangaroooo!


----------



## LIZARD

Hey peeps how r u all! LOL ben lokking at the manifesto for monster raving loonies too lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey guys, how is everyone and flan you have done a song for manda, what about mine mwhahahaha. Cannot wait to get the amazons have been sorting there home out past few days.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey guys, how is everyone and flan you have done a song for manda, what about mine mwhahahaha. Cannot wait to get the amazons have been sorting there home out past few days.:2thumb:


You're mentioned in this one.
As is manda again.

MWAHAHA.

The long awaited 'Andaroo'


----------



## andaroo

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey guys, how is everyone and flan you have done a song for manda, what about mine mwhahahaha. Cannot wait to get the amazons have been sorting there home out past few days.:2thumb:


Amazons are amazing I really should have snatched up the ones i saw in dart frog! They have the same personality as whites :flrt:


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> You're mentioned in this one.
> As is manda again.
> 
> MWAHAHA.
> 
> The long awaited 'Andaroo'


:lol2: extremely disappointed none of my frogs were mentioned!


----------



## andaroo

sing gordita a get well soon song, so she can join chiquito, pepito and bonita in the shamazon :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Changing the subject
> But whoever said that day old chinese is nice is really really really wrong


try 4 day old indian. bootiful!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> :lol2: extremely disappointed none of my frogs were mentioned!





andaroo said:


> sing gordita a get well soon song, so she can join chiquito, pepito and bonita in the shamazon :lol2:


You don't ask for much, do you?
Psht. I loved 'Andaroo'. Kangaroo, Mandaroo. Brilliance.


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: "matt mcmahon would split you in two if he knew about mandaroo"


----------



## manda88

AHAHAHAHAHAAAA that song is BRILLIANT! I just listened to it at work so all my colleagues heard it too, oops! Sorry that you lyrically fornicated with me, Andaroo :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Can these raving monster people actually be voted for? mg:


 
Oh yes, indeedy!! Just depends if there is a candidate in your area standing for election.

Perhaps we should start our own political party.... we could be the Frog And Toad, Axolotl, Salamander, Siren, Caecilian Or Newt Party... which is a bit of a mouthful, I know, however it does shorten down to FAT ASS CON Party!

Any takers??? :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey guys, what is your preferred method of making wood safe for a viv? I wanted to add some branches to the background of FBT tank, do you soak in bleach solution, rinse and air dry, or bake...

the last time I tried to bake something is was cork bark and not only did I stink out the house, but also managed to burn it a bit and it expanded...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Bleach solution, rinse, bleach solution, rinse, rinse, sooooaaaaaak, rinse and air dry!!


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey guys, what is your preferred method of making wood safe for a viv? I wanted to add some branches to the background of FBT tank, do you soak in bleach solution, rinse and air dry, or bake...
> 
> the last time I tried to bake something is was cork bark and not only did I stink out the house, but also managed to burn it a bit and it expanded...:whistling2:


i used wood from an aquatic center. mopani i think it was so it was safe already. 

But im planning to use some wood from a local woodland area soon just for decoration so would be nice to know too?
EDIT: i just read the above and also somewhere to use a 10% bleach solution and let it dry then repeat. House bleach???


----------



## Pipkin28

Yeah, normal bleach, doesn't have to have any fancy smells or anything. I tend to use an old (clean) toothbrush or dish washing brush to give it a bit of a scrub, too. And I usually give it a spray and scrub of repti safe disinfectant and rinse, as well, just for luck!!


----------



## andaroo

i bake at 120 degrees C for 3 hours. doesnt burn and 120 kills everything


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks.

AHHH...120 that is why I burnt it I had it at 220:lol2:

I just wanted to use some small branches to add interest and hope to have them just coming out of the background like in a stream bank (roots or something).


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAAA that song is BRILLIANT! I just listened to it at work so all my colleagues heard it too, oops! Sorry that you lyrically fornicated with me, Andaroo :lol2:


I was meant to say 'procreate' but fornicate went well.



Pipkin28 said:


> Oh yes, indeedy!! Just depends if there is a candidate in your area standing for election.
> 
> Perhaps we should start our own political party.... we could be the Frog And Toad, Axolotl, Salamander, Siren, Caecilian Or Newt Party... which is a bit of a mouthful, I know, however it does shorten down to FAT ASS CON Party!
> 
> Any takers??? :lol2:


If I had a candidate... defo. I got a UKIP manifesto today. I'm actually quite tempted.

Burka ban in public buildings...

My friends were pretty offended by that item, yet funnily enough they're the ones who love the 'WOMEN SHUD B IN DA KITCHEN LOL' jokes.

I think burkas are pretttttty offensive tbh. Plus they're scary.










Oh flannie, u r so raseist lulz.


----------



## Pipkin28

andaroo said:


> i bake at 120 degrees C for 3 hours. doesnt burn and *120 kills everything*


 
Apart from bacteria that can survive temps of 400°C :whistling2:

Hydrothermal Vent Bacteria: Specialist Animals Survive High Temperatures around Black Smokers


----------



## Pipkin28

I still think we should start our our party though. Flannie, you could be Foreign Secretary.... seeing as you live abroad!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I was meant to say 'procreate' but fornicate went well.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a candidate... defo. I got a UKIP manifesto today. I'm actually quite tempted.
> 
> Burka ban in public buildings...
> 
> My friends were pretty offended by that item, yet funnily enough they're the ones who love the 'WOMEN SHUD B IN DA KITCHEN LOL' jokes.
> 
> I think burkas are pretttttty offensive tbh. Plus they're scary.
> 
> image
> 
> Oh flannie, u r so raseist lulz.


I tell you, if there were women out roaming the streets like THAT, I'd shit myself!!!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I was meant to say 'procreate' but fornicate went well.
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a candidate... defo. I got a UKIP manifesto today. I'm actually quite tempted.
> 
> Burka ban in public buildings...
> 
> My friends were pretty offended by that item, yet funnily enough they're the ones who love the 'WOMEN SHUD B IN DA KITCHEN LOL' jokes.
> 
> I think burkas are pretttttty offensive tbh. Plus they're scary.
> 
> image
> 
> Oh flannie, u r so raseist lulz.


Jesus if I saw that walking towards me round here (which is NOT a rare thing around Woking) I'd actually die of fright. 


NAAAZGUUUUL!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> I still think we should start our our party though. Flannie, you could be Foreign Secretary.... seeing as you live abroad!!!! :lol2:


Yeah! In control of our foreign frogs.



Pipkin28 said:


> I tell you, if there were women out roaming the streets like THAT, I'd shit myself!!!!





manda88 said:


> Jesus if I saw that walking towards me round here (which is NOT a rare thing around Woking) I'd actually die of fright.
> 
> 
> NAAAZGUUUUL!!!!!


Guys.










Literally just as scary. UKIP!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah! In control of our foreign frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys.
> 
> image
> 
> Literally just as scary. UKIP!!!


 
Point very much taken!!! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Point very much taken!!! :2thumb:


hahaha. I want some cinnamon grahams.
MMMMM.


----------



## Pipkin28

I really should switch my pc off and go home but it's lovely now everyone else has gone home and I can skive on the internet without being disturbed!!!

How's the course/job thing going Flannie??


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> I really should switch my pc off and go home but it's lovely now everyone else has gone home and I can skive on the internet without being disturbed!!!
> 
> How's the course/job thing going Flannie??


I finished it today! I get a retail certificate in a few weeks! Yay.
Gonna go to amazon world this weekend with mumma and ask them about work!


----------



## Pipkin28

Good luck with that then. Just googled the place, looks quite good.

I went to Newquay Zoo last week, it's ok, not very big but they have got some animals that Paignton Zoo don't like a Fossa, which I love and they also have a pair of Fishing Cats which were stunning.

They have a nice tropical house with a really nice PDF viv in which also has trinidad stream frogs in, they also have a large area with free flying birds, bats and there is a toad in there somewhere but who knew where, I couldn't spot the bloody thing!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Right, I'm off...... the need to pee is overwhelming now.... TMI, i know, I know :blush: :lol2: 

Catch you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## DeadLee

Back from work...same old shit different day.


----------



## andaroo

Pipkin28 said:


> Apart from bacteria that can survive temps of 400°C :whistling2:
> 
> Hydrothermal Vent Bacteria: Specialist Animals Survive High Temperatures around Black Smokers


I'm pretty sure that deep sea bacteria won't be found on tree branches! :lol2:

Being a highly qualified chef whistling2:!!) I have an advanced food hygiene certificate so i know all about dem bacteriazz : victory:


----------



## andaroo

Last night i fogged Gordita for the 4th time with f10 like the vet said. She didn't look good at all, she was dark and looking very shrunken. I thought she would be dead by the morning. She was still with us when I woke up and I received an email from Frog Decline Reversal Project who I had been talking to about suitable treatment for her condition. The email said that f10 is the wrong thing to use as it kills even the good bacteria needed for my frog to live, so the treatment the vet told me to do actually made her worse! She highly recommended I give the frog a small amount of painkillers as she has being doing that for the last 10 years and they seem to spring back to life afterwards as it releaves alot of stress from the frog as well as any pain she was in from the patch on her back. SO i had to go to work leaving Gordita at deaths door dreading the worst all day thinking i was coming home to a dead frog  I went the pharmacy anyway and got the co-codamol the woman told me to use. I got home and she looked the same still very dark i saw a slight heartbeat so it was a sigh of relief as she was still alive so i could give her the co-codamol bath. I was told to scrape the tablet 5 times then mix the powder in a small dish with 1cm of water and soak for 30 mins, checking constantly for any changes in the frogs colour and to remove immediately if anything didnt look right. Anyway she was fine for the whole 30 mins, she seemed to perk up alot and seemed less lethargic. She went back to sleep once i took her out and her colour has lightened ever so slightly so hopefully it helped her a little and she lasts until the vet appointment tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed but I am not sure if she is going to make it.


----------



## ilovetoads2

She certainly is a fighter! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> She certainly is a fighter! Good luck tomorrow.


I know!! Isn't she just!!!:gasp:


----------



## andaroo

If she dies though I am going to try breeding pepito and bonita. He calls lots and i'm not sure if bonita is breeding age but i will try. I am going to raise as many as I can and will keep them until they are definitely sexable there is bound to be another female in there for me (and you!!!) :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, sounds good...I wasnt looking to start until the end of the year as I wont be able to get a female for a few months yet (need to get holiday out of the way) then she has to be quarantined and conditioned. Hopefully I find myself a very healthy one...bout time I had some luck!


----------



## DeadLee

Do you guys remember the horned frog i almost bought but decided not too because I thought it looked like it wasn't being kept in good conditions?

Well i asked the seller if she sold it in the end. Turns out it died before she could sell it.

So sad 

But hey my first frog should be something special anyway. Can't wait till my first year of university is over. Gonna go herp mad!!


----------



## agreendream

I have my fingers crossed for lil Gordita!!!!

ps- I am sure you know this but Gordita roughly translates to _
"little fatty"_ or _"cute littel fatty"_ in Brazilian.

 x


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I think thats why he choose the name :lol2:



andaroo said:


> I use tweezers to get them for feeding time, i put them into a small plastic pot with a lid. I put the cricket tub in the bath so if any do jump out they cant climb up the sides of the bath tub so i can just wash them down the drain :lol2:


WHUT???? Just pick them up!!!!! It doesn't hurt _that_ much when they bite. 



jme2049 said:


> try 4 day old indian. bootiful!


Agreed. I haven't had a good curry for ages. I must soon. 



Pipkin28 said:


> Oh yes, indeedy!! Just depends if there is a candidate in your area standing for election.


There was one around here a few years ago. He drove around in a pimped out hearse with 'Highway to Hell' written on the back. If I'd been old enough to vote then, I so would have voted for him. 



> Perhaps we should start our own political party.... we could be the Frog And Toad, Axolotl, Salamander, Siren, Caecilian Or Newt Party... which is a bit of a mouthful, I know, however it does shorten down to FAT ASS CON Party!
> 
> Any takers??? :lol2:


I'd vote for you. 


Guyssssssss.......I went to one of my LPS's today...they have a Golden Sedge Reed Frog with a pretty nice, big set up for £90 :mf_dribble: I came >< that close to buying it.


----------



## Skunk

Aww, I hope Gordita makes it! She seems to be very strong. Terrible that the vet gave bad advice  I suppose they were taught that originally, and put down the death of a frog to something else, not knowing it could be that. Glad the new treatment is doing her good 

Also, Gordita <3 Little fatty  Awww, good luck to you both!

Going to be getting an axolotl soon, anybody own one?


----------



## RhianB87

Hope Gordita improves and gets better! She is lucky to have such a dedicated owner


----------



## andaroo

Thanks guys.

Unfortunately Gordita went off to the big rainforest in the sky this morning.


----------



## jme2049

So very sorry for your loss andaroo.


----------



## manda88

I'm so sorry Andaroo xx


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

So sorry to hear that  x


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ah man. Her and St. George!
RIP G.


----------



## Pipkin28

So sorry to hear that bit of news.

RIP Gordita


----------



## Skunk

Aww  That's so sad, atleast you know you did your best, RIP Little Gordita.


----------



## RhianB87

So sorry to hear that 

You tried everything you could for the little girl. She is now no longer suffering


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Very sorry to hear that andaroo, we were all hoping the best for her. Hope the breeding with the others goes well for you though.


----------



## DeadLee

Aww thats sad. And now you greyed out the picture in ur sig


----------



## _jake_

I told you! :lol:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/503280-i-do-love-my-street.html


----------



## DeadLee

Blinx56 said:


> Do you guys remember the horned frog i almost bought but decided not too because I thought it looked like it wasn't being kept in good conditions?
> 
> Well i asked the seller if she sold it in the end. Turns out it died before she could sell it.
> 
> So sad
> 
> But hey my first frog should be something special anyway. Can't wait till my first year of university is over. Gonna go herp mad!!


Anybody?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

so how is everyone today? its been rather quiet, not much going on here. Where is everyone? I've been bored:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Blinx56 said:


> Anybody?


 
Sorry but what were you asking?


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> so how is everyone today? its been rather quiet, not much going on here. Where is everyone? I've been bored:lol2:


its cos harvey has become too busy with his new babies. Damn waxies stealing flans time from us!


----------



## DeadLee

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> so how is everyone today? its been rather quiet, not much going on here. Where is everyone? I've been bored:lol2:


I hav been working then working and more working and guess what...im working saturday and sunday.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Blinx56 said:


> I hav been working then working and more working and guess what...im working saturday and sunday.


Well we all have to work for our money dont we. I was ill today so didnt go in, but working sunday. Its a bit S**t but unfortunatly its life.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> its cos harvey has become too busy with his new babies. Damn waxies stealing flans time from us!


haha! They are ludicrously cool!
MUCH cooler than you guys :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I watched Watchmen earlier. Such a good film.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi. I have been cleaning up vomit for most of the day...


----------



## Skunk

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> so how is everyone today? its been rather quiet, not much going on here. Where is everyone? I've been bored:lol2:



Setting up an axolotl tank..for £10 including the tank and filter :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

I really hate crickets, 
I was sorting some out last night and one of the adult males made a break for it... I managed to catch it, for it to then leave its leg behind and leg it under my bed!
After about a frantic 15 minutes at 11:30 last night of pulling my bed apart to find the thing as I really did not want a loud cricket under my bed I gave up the hunt!
I reconstructed my bed and I was in bed when I saw the little :censor: running across my room! I have never moved so fast! and thankfully I managed to catch it and have a peaceful night sleep! 

Thats my story of the day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I really hate crickets,
> I was sorting some out last night and one of the adult males made a break for it... I managed to catch it, for it to then leave its leg behind and leg it under my bed!
> After about a frantic 15 minutes at 11:30 last night of pulling my bed apart to find the thing as I really did not want a loud cricket under my bed I gave up the hunt!
> I reconstructed my bed and I was in bed when I saw the little :censor: running across my room! I have never moved so fast! and thankfully I managed to catch it and have a peaceful night sleep!
> 
> Thats my story of the day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahaha excellent, I get Matt to grab any run aways for me cos there's no chance my fingers are going anywhere near any crickets bigger than about a centrimetre! I usually start making panicky noises and point at the floor so he knows where it is :lol2: Same goes for locusts, urgh! Vile creatures!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha excellent, I get Matt to grab any run aways for me cos there's no chance my fingers are going anywhere near any crickets bigger than about a centrimetre! I usually start making panicky noises and point at the floor so he knows where it is :lol2: Same goes for locusts, urgh! Vile creatures!


What a wimp :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I had to use a tub to catch it as I didnt want to squish it into my carpet!


----------



## jme2049

im fine with them. the 'rents though thats a different story. if they see one escaped my mother screams the house down and says the animals have to go. biatch!


----------



## _jake_

Haha. When I had reps/phibs/inverts my little baby cousion tipped out a rub of breeding crickets! Took about 3months before they all died! And a fruit fly culture fell of a shelf and it took me hours to go around squishing them then move all the tanks out my room and stink it out with fly killer! Ewww


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Haha. When I had reps/phibs/inverts my little baby cousion tipped out a rub of breeding crickets! Took about 3months before they all died! And a fruit fly culture fell of a shelf and it took me hours to go around squishing them then move all the tanks out my room and stink it out with fly killer! Ewww


aww man 3 months! My dog once jumped up and ran off with an open tub of crickets whilst i was feeding the frogs. I went mental an just hoovered them all up then threw the bag away.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> What a wimp :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I had to use a tub to catch it as I didnt want to squish it into my carpet!


Haha tell me about it!!! I am a proper wimp when it comes to things with more than 4 legs!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sometimes I just let them live in my room.
I've found them in my bed before.


----------



## manda88

I would've freaked out if I'd found one in my bed, eurgh even just the thought of it makes me shudder! We saw one scuttling it's way towards the kitchen the other day, that was one of the ones that had escaped without anyone noticing, so god knows where it came from!! Obviously Matt went and threw it in for the frogs, we didn't just leave it to go on its merry way!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I would've freaked out if I'd found one in my bed, eurgh even just the thought of it makes me shudder! We saw one scuttling it's way towards the kitchen the other day, that was one of the ones that had escaped without anyone noticing, so god knows where it came from!! Obviously Matt went and threw it in for the frogs, we didn't just leave it to go on its merry way!


hahaha. I always get 'HAAAAAAAAAAARVEY!!! THERE'S A CRICKET IN THE BATHROOM'.

They don't scare me at all. I feel sorry for the poor thungs.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ha ha. My children are all on constant ''crick watch'' my three year old runs around screaming ''cricket, cricket, cricket, Ben, Mum, it is going to live in my room!!!'' She hates them. :lol2:

The rest of us just throw them down the toilet...but we catch around 3-4 a day...so it is starting to be a problem...I wonder if they are breeding?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. I always get 'HAAAAAAAAAAARVEY!!! THERE'S A CRICKET IN THE BATHROOM'.
> 
> They don't scare me at all. I feel sorry for the poor thungs.


I don't feel sorry for them at all, the little ones maybe a tiny bit but the big ones are hideous, I hate their stupid chirpy wings and their pointy arses. One thing I did feel sorry for today was a little spider while I was sweeping the floor, it got caught with the stuff I was brooming and it was like save me! But I put it in the bin. I don't think it died though so at least I didn't kill it!


----------



## Mbar

I carelessly left 2 boxes of crickets at a tenents flat when I was visiting. Its a long story but basically they all escaped and there was a bit of a fuss when the council pest control were called out to investigate an 'infestation' in the tower block. Got into the s:censor:t about that. No sense of humour some people :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I don't feel sorry for them at all, the little ones maybe a tiny bit but the big ones are hideous, I hate their stupid chirpy wings and their pointy arses. One thing I did feel sorry for today was a little spider while I was sweeping the floor, it got caught with the stuff I was brooming and it was like save me! But I put it in the bin. I don't think it died though so at least I didn't kill it!


Oh man. I couldn't do that. I would have to save it.
I can't kill anything except maybe fruit flies, and even then I feel bad about it!



Mbar said:


> I carelessly left 2 boxes of crickets at a tenents flat when I was visiting. Its a long story but basically they all escaped and there was a bit of a fuss when the council pest control were called out to investigate an 'infestation' in the tower block. Got into the s:censor:t about that. No sense of humour some people :whistling2:


haha! That's gutting.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Y'know what I've noticed? Our section (amphibians) seem much more concerned with the animal's habitat than other sections.
I see loads of people keeping animals (snakes in particular) in 'RUBs' with very little decor. I'm sure the snake doesn't mind this and maybe it's actually beneficial (I have no idea) but the thought of keeping one of my beautiful frogs in a viv that's so un-aesthetically pleasing, would never cross my mind.

I think the beauty of the habitat is almost as important as the animal itself.

Do you 'phibbers agree?


----------



## manda88

Definitely, I think frogs have the best looking housing out of everything, cos like you say snakes just have a tub, lizards have kitchen towel and a rock, and frogs have real plants and beautifulness!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Y'know what I've noticed? Our section (amphibians) seem much more concerned with the animal's habitat than other sections.
> I see loads of people keeping animals (snakes in particular) in 'RUBs' with very little decor. I'm sure the snake doesn't mind this and maybe it's actually beneficial (I have no idea) but the thought of keeping one of my beautiful frogs in a viv that's so un-aesthetically pleasing, would never cross my mind.
> 
> I think the beauty of the habitat is almost as important as the animal itself.
> 
> Do you 'phibbers agree?


Yeah, it's strange that. Lizards/snakes really dont care about having an imaculate enclosure where as phibs would. Would be funny seeing someone keeping phibs in racks!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's mental. I think a viv should look like a little section of where the animal would be found.


----------



## manda88

Precisely. Matt's younger sister has a corn snake which is in a wooden viv with wood chippings as a substrate and a small fake plant, and that's literally all that's in there. To be fair I don't think they look after it properly anyway (no offence, Matt!)


----------



## RhianB87

on the cricket comments one of the blighters managed to escape from my box of crickets, fall off a shelf, scuttle across my room, climb back up a wall and ended up in my leopard geckos viv..


and I wont think about putting my toads in just a plain tank with some soil and water... 
someone i used to know had a boa in a tank with newspaper a water bowl and a pool cue as a branch....


----------



## jme2049

i currently have 3/4 month old fire salamanders in cleaned cricket tubs with kitchen roll and abit of sphagnum moss but thats just to monitor there feeding as they are so lil. 

I do love a planted tank though recreating the animals natural environment is good.:2thumb:

but then again if the animal has never been in its natural environment like captive bred animals does it matter?


----------



## RhianB87

I am sure they will still like a planted tank and I am sure you would enjoy looking at them more in a nicer tank


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> I am sure they will still like a planted tank and I am sure you would enjoy looking at them more in a nicer tank


definately i would always go for a nice tank than a plain one. Ive just been looking at serpent supplies ordering plants and a few other bits from them friday, free delivery within the uk aswell so cant complain!


----------



## Punchfish

Where is everyone tonight? They all pretending they got better stuff to do on a saturday night?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Im around but not for much longer :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Punchfish said:


> Where is everyone tonight? They all pretending they got better stuff to do on a saturday night?


I don't have a life, I just wasn't allowed back on here cos I'd spent all day on it, plus I was watching Doctor Who and CSI and other crime solving shiz.
On a totally different subject, I'm soooooo happy with the new froggies, I came through to see them this morning and one was sleeping, one was chasing a little locust around and one was shoving a locust into its mouth! I'm so pleased with how well they seem to have settled in already :flrt:


----------



## DeadLee

Morbid question but I have seen a lot of deaths on the forums lately and I was wondering what you do with your dead pets. Bury them in the garden and give them a good send off or what?

I feel sick for asking this but I just wanna know.


----------



## manda88

Blinx56 said:


> Morbid question but I have seen a lot of deaths on the forums lately and I was wondering what you do with your dead pets. Bury them in the garden and give them a good send off or what?
> 
> I feel sick for asking this but I just wanna know.


Eat them.


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> Eat them.


Aww how cute. That way they can be a part of you always....


----------



## manda88

Blinx56 said:


> Aww how cute. That way they can be a part of you always....


Lol that's rancid. I bury my pets or if they're goldfish I flush them down the loo.


----------



## _jake_

Mum comes home today! Woooooooooo:blush:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Good news Jake!!! Where is everyone today!!!!


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> Lol that's rancid. I bury my pets or if they're goldfish I flush them down the loo.


I have only had goldfish and i always buried them.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Matt where did u get yr mossys from?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Matt where did u get yr mossys from?


frogsgalore I berlieve.

SUP GUISE. Morgan Freeman was in my dream last night. Not the actor, the forumite.
He was hanging around in my garden.

Oh and Jake, cracking news!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Matt where did u get yr mossys from?


Yep got them from Richie at frogsgalore, just before he completely closed. If you are still looking for some Pollywog has some and also the living rainforest. There was also some in the classifieds selling lots of frogs and they also had them.

Flan, Good thanks you, Dreaming about Morgan have you got a secret Man Crush!!!!


----------



## Skunk

:blush::blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep got them from Richie at frogsgalore, just before he completely closed. If you are still looking for some Pollywog has some and also the living rainforest. There was also some in the classifieds selling lots of frogs and they also had them.
> 
> Flan, Good thanks you, Dreaming about Morgan have you got a secret Man Crush!!!!


I think I just miss him, Matt 
I miss him so much. When will he be back?
  



Skunk said:


> image
> :blush::blush:


Noice axolotl.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I think I just miss him, Matt
> I miss him so much. When will he be back?


NEVER!!! He has left, because you drove him away with all your immature comments.

But really dont know probably about 2-3 weeks time, Can you last thta long without him. We know you have your "secret crushes" on some people on here.:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> NEVER!!! He has left, because you drove him away with all your immature comments.
> 
> But really dont know probably about 2-3 weeks time, Can you last thta long without him. We know you have your "secret crushes" on some people on here.:lol2:


hahaha. I can last. I have endurance.

and Matt.... it sounds like you're a little jealous! You know you'll always be my number one :flrt:

I hope my girlfriend doesn't see this.


----------



## manda88

I thought I was your number one!!! :'(

Morgan is gonna be back on in a few days, he said the other day that he's off for a week, so don't worry he'll be back soon!!!

And flan you're right Matt does fancy you a little bit, he told me in his sleep.































Just kidding! He hates you.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I think I just miss him, Matt
> I miss him so much. When will he be back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noice axolotl.





ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. I can last. I have endurance.
> 
> and Matt.... it sounds like you're a little jealous! You know you'll always be my number one :flrt:
> 
> I hope my girlfriend doesn't see this.


That's what it is Flan, you haven't been giving me the attention I need.
Manda will see this and just Laugh so MEH!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's what it is Flan, you haven't been giving me the attention I need.
> Manda will see this and just Laugh so MEH!!!!!!


Actually I cried cos I feel so rejected.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Actually I cried cos I feel so rejected.


No you didn't dont lie!!!!, You probaly said out loud GAY!!! and then laughed.:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want to know who my secret crushes are.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I want to know who my secret crushes are.


Well,

1. ME
2. Morgan Freeman
3. Andaroo
4. Manda88

I can name more if you want.


----------



## ipreferaflan

When I was out last night. YEAH THAT'S RIGHT! OUT! (with my parents and other middle aged couples)
I perfected the South African accent. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> I want to know who my secret crushes are.


Me...


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well,
> 
> 1. ME
> 2. Morgan Freeman
> 3. Andaroo
> 4. Manda88
> 
> I can name more if you want.


Hit me with your rhythm stick (name more).


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Blinx56 said:


> Me...


No its the frogs that people keep that turn him on you see.


----------



## muddy waders

Will someone please get a crush on me, ask me to marry them and buy me this ring? (look at the price before you committ yourself!)

Brown Enamel Silver Frog Ring - Delfina Delettrez for CoutureLab - CoutureLab.com


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No its the frogs that people keep that turn him on you see.


TRUE! I could never have a crush on someone who preferred salamanders or axolotls.


----------



## _jake_

This thread has gone very gay and very quickly. Man-whores! :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

muddy waders said:


> Will someone please get a crush on me, ask me to marry them and buy me this ring? (look at the price before you committ yourself!)
> 
> Brown Enamel Silver Frog Ring - Delfina Delettrez for CoutureLab - CoutureLab.com


Now I know it's a frog....
and I know it's expensive.


But really? Cos I think that looks 'orrible.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> This thread has gone very gay and very quickly. Man-whores! :lol:


Oh Jake i forgot to mention you, he has a crush on you as well and ilovetoad2.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> TRUE! I could never have a crush on someone who preferred salamanders or axolotls.


Basically anyone who is a MUPPET.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh Jake i forgot to mention you, he has a crush on you as well and ilovetoad2.


Literally every forumite I speak to. haha
Jake is 15. I am not legally allowed to have a crush on him.

UR SICK MMC (your new nickname).


----------



## _jake_

Aww I didn't know you felt like that Harvey! dinner tonight, 7pm  :lol::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Matt... you've ruined my forum cred.


----------



## manda88

Am I allowed to have forum crushes too?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Matt... you've ruined my forum cred.


What forum cred? :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

You do that all by yourself Harv and I thought I was MMC(whatever that stands for i can guess but dont think i should put it on forum)

You cant have any forum Cred when you did a Health and Beauty course(sorry never going to let that one go.:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Am I allowed to have forum crushes too?


No.



_jake_ said:


> What forum cred? :whistling2:


Well my 'crush list' just got a little bit shorter.


----------



## muddy waders

ipreferaflan said:


> Now I know it's a frog....
> and I know it's expensive.
> 
> 
> But really? Cos I think that looks 'orrible.


O well, never mind... I wouldn't be able to marry you anyway flanman (despite you being nice) because you drop your aitches, and I'm a bit posh :smile:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Am I allowed to have forum crushes too?


NO!!!


----------



## manda88

And I thought we had something special...


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You do that all by yourself Harv and I thought I was MMC(whatever that stands for i can guess but dont think i should put it on forum)
> 
> You cant have any forum Cred when you did a Health and Beauty course(sorry never going to let that one go.:lol2:


It stands for Matt McRunton. Except... work it out.

It was JUST a hair course. No beauty. So...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> And I thought we had something special...


No your the wrong sex Manda!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> NO!!!


Alright gay!


----------



## ipreferaflan

muddy waders said:


> O well, never mind... I wouldn't be able to marry you anyway flanman (despite you being nice) because you drop your aitches, and I'm a bit posh :smile:


You said 'aitch', not 'haitch'.
Oh man. I will marry you. Please reconsider.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No your the wrong sex Manda!!!!


Your face is the wrong sex.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It stands for Matt McRunton. Except... work it out.
> 
> It was JUST a hair course. No beauty. So...


Yeah pretty much what i thought it stood for then, Your just jealous of my name.

Same thing HAIR and beauty still got the same ditzy blondes and the one gay man that does it i.e.YOU!!!:lol2:

Just kidding. Im sorry Flan.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You said 'aitch', not 'haitch'.
> Oh man. I will marry you. Please reconsider.


Matt says haitch, it does my head in. Sorry Matt. At least you don't say 'boloGnese' anymore, thank christ!!!! Or petit 'fooloo' instead of petit filou.


----------



## _jake_

God damn it! I just remembered im picking my early college course Tuesday! help me peoples! So I have 4 years of free college and 5 if I do a level 2 once im 18. So, I wanna become a Police Officer Dog Handler and the best course is Public Services. So I dunno whether to start early on this course but It will be full of big men who will beat me at everything (assualt courses ect) So im not sure whether to just do a Animal care course as im younger than everyone else and will be easy peasy and will come in handy with becoming the dog handler part. Or theres social care which could come in handy with police skills I suppose. HELP!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah pretty much what i thought it stood for then, Your just jealous of my name.
> 
> Same thing HAIR and beauty still got the same ditzy blondes and the one gay man that does it i.e.YOU!!!:lol2:
> 
> Just kidding. Im sorry Flan.


Every stereotype hairdresser you can think about... genuinely exist. It's ridiculous.
S'why I left.




manda88 said:


> Matt says haitch, it does my head in. Sorry Matt. At least you don't say 'boloGnese' anymore, thank christ!!!! Or petit 'fooloo' instead of petit filou.


'haitch' is my biggest pet peeve EVER.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Every stereotype hairdresser you can think about... genuinely exist. It's ridiculous.
> S'why I left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'haitch' is my biggest pet peeve EVER.


Whats wrong with it, for all you loot know its the way it should be said, Its like Tomaato, Tomatto. Spelling it like that was only way i could think of to make it sound how i wanted to.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> God damn it! I just remembered im picking my early college course Tuesday! help me peoples! So I have 4 years of free college and 5 if I do a level 2 once im 18. So, I wanna become a Police Officer Dog Handler and the best course is Public Services. So I dunno whether to start early on this course but It will be full of big men who will beat me at everything (assualt courses ect) So im not sure whether to just do a Animal care course as im younger than everyone else and will be easy peasy and will come in handy with becoming the dog handler part. Or theres social care which could come in handy with police skills I suppose. HELP!


Police? I got yelled at by a dog-handler once.

In my experience, the majority of the police force are lazy, egotistical rageaholics who get off on catching petty crime for the sake of statistics.

I'd say Animal Care... but I'm prejudiced.


----------



## manda88

Spelling mistakes like you're and your and there and they're and their get on my tits. There's a woman I work with who is thick as shit and can't say words properly, like instead of saying 'trilogy' she says 'trinolology', pitta is 'pitna', basmati is 'basmanti', she's called carphone warehouse 'carpet phone warehouse', I have a whole list of words on my desk at work of words she's said wrong, there's usually a new one every week. The funniest thing is that she really is just that stupid, she's not disabled or anything, just really, really, REALLY thick.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Whats wrong with it, for all you loot know its the way it should be said, Its like Tomaato, Tomatto. Spelling it like that was only way i could think of to make it sound how i wanted to.


H - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> In my experience, the majority of the police force are lazy, egotistical rageaholics who get off on catching petty crime for the sake of statistics.


AND breatheeeee!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> H - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Damn you!!!!! You realise that is like THE first time you have managed to get one up on me, now it is about 5-1 to ME.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Whats wrong with it, for all you loot know its the way it should be said, Its like Tomaato, Tomatto. Spelling it like that was only way i could think of to make it sound how i wanted to.


I used to think it was cos your mum got you into saying it like that until I heard her say aitch or something. I can't stan that she and your sisters say 'tortiLLa' instead of 'torteeya'!!! IT'S WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes me so angry!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I used to think it was cos your mum got you into saying it like that until I heard her say aitch or something. I can't stan that she and your sisters say 'tortiLLa' instead of 'torteeya'!!! IT'S WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes me so angry!!!


Yeah lots of things i say have been because apparently my family cant speak properly but that one is the way i have just always said it since a young child not sure why because, my mum and sisters say it aitch.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Spelling mistakes like you're and your and there and they're and their get on my tits. There's a woman I work with who is thick as shit and can't say words properly, like instead of saying 'trilogy' she says 'trinolology', pitta is 'pitna', basmati is 'basmanti', she's called carphone warehouse 'carpet phone warehouse', I have a whole list of words on my desk at work of words she's said wrong, there's usually a new one every week. The funniest thing is that she really is just that stupid, she's not disabled or anything, just really, really, REALLY thick.


I once saw a status on facebook that was 'Your the reason you're so fantastic' or something.
That really annoyed me.

_The non-standard haitch pronunciation of h is now widespread in the United Kingdom, being used by approximately 24% of British people born since 1982._

That statistic really annoys me. Ignorance these days.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I once saw a status on facebook that was 'Your the reason you're so fantastic' or something.
> That really annoyed me.
> 
> _The non-standard haitch pronunciation of h is now widespread in the United Kingdom, being used by approximately 24% of British people born since 1982._
> 
> That statistic really annoys me. Ignorance these days.


That's because 24% of the british public are retarded. No offence anyone that is actually retarded.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I bet you say JAL-a-pee-noes instead of HAL-a-pee-noes.
(Jalapeños)
Don'tcha MMC


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Police? I got yelled at by a dog-handler once.
> 
> In my experience, the majority of the police force are lazy, egotistical rageaholics who get off on catching petty crime for the sake of statistics.
> 
> I'd say Animal Care... but I'm prejudiced.


Yeh, I've always wanted to work in the Emergency services so meh. And I'd look smashing in a uniform. All the girls told me that:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I bet you say JAL-a-pee-noes instead of HAL-a-pee-noes.
> (Jalapeños)
> Don'tcha MMC


NOOOOOO that annoys me like everyone I work with(complete idiots the lot) and my family say Jal-la-pee-neos intead of HAL-a-pee-noes. HATE IT!!!! its only Haitch.


----------



## manda88

You said jalapenios the other day Matt, but then you corrected yourself so it was almost ok. That advert on the tv says jalapenios too! The burger king one I think, or subway.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> You said jalapenios the other day Matt, but then you corrected yourself so it was almost ok. That advert on the tv says jalapenios too! The burger king one I think, or subway.


Yeah but that was because i was thinking i hate it when people say this word jalapenios and then i said it and was ahhh noooooo.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Everyone should know Jalapeños starts with a haitch.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Seriously, how do we start talking about such subjects, Manda how dare you mention Burger King now i REALLY want a cheese whopper.


----------



## _jake_

I haven't had a McDonalds, Burger King or KFC in AGES!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I haven't had a McDonalds, Burger King or KFC in AGES!


Good.

It's for fat people.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Seriously, how do we start talking about such subjects, Manda how dare you mention Burger King now i REALLY want a cheese whopper.


Gutted. A chicken royale would be good right now, but I've just had a giant bowl of crunchy nut.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Good.
> 
> It's for fat people.


UFOKYOC. Unscramble that to reveal two words specially for you!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> UFOKYOC. Unscramble that to reveal two words specially for you!


I think your actually amazing! If Matt don't marry you, eh eh!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> UFOKYOC. Unscramble that to reveal two words specially for you!


You fock?
Hell yes I do. ALLLL NIGHT BABEH.











'OM NOM NOM. MY NAME'S MANDA. OM NOM NOM'


----------



## agreendream

When I grow up I want to be FAT.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> 'OM NOM NOM. MY NAME'S MANDA. OM NOM NOM'


Warning, YOU ARE GOING TO DIE, she is on that ferry right now hunting you down. It cant be too difficult to find you on that tiny pointless island that should just be blown up.










Cant be to many of these on that pittyfull thing you call your home!!!!!

BUT SERIOUSLY. SHES GUNNA KILL YA!!!!


----------



## muddy waders

manda88 said:


> Spelling mistakes like you're and your and there and they're and their get on my tits. There's a woman I work with who is thick as shit and can't say words properly, like instead of saying 'trilogy' she says 'trinolology', pitta is 'pitna', basmati is 'basmanti', she's called carphone warehouse 'carpet phone warehouse', I have a whole list of words on my desk at work of words she's said wrong, there's usually a new one every week. The funniest thing is that she really is just that stupid, she's not disabled or anything, just really, really, REALLY thick.


Right-that's it. I want to marry manda. Come manda, let's run away together (bring all of the amphibians with you); we'll make loads of money proofreading and buy more frogs with it


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Warning, YOU ARE GOING TO DIE, she is on that ferry right now hunting you down. It cant be too difficult to find you on that tiny pointless island that should just be blown up.
> 
> image
> 
> Cant be to many of these on that pittyfull thing you call your home!!!!!
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY. SHES GUNNA KILL YA!!!!


There's a ridunkulous amount of them. Emos are better than goths.
Our music isn't as cheesy either.
SO MER.

Better than being a meathead.

She can BRING IT ON.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You fock?
> Hell yes I do. ALLLL NIGHT BABEH.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 'OM NOM NOM. MY NAME'S MANDA. OM NOM NOM'


 
Haha I dug myself into that one didn't I, aren't I clever!!

I actually properly laughed out loud when I saw that pic, the people upstairs probably heard me, where the hell do I get that ferry from so I can come and snap you in half?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

muddy waders said:


> Right-that's it. I want to marry manda. Come manda, let's run away together (bring all of the amphibians with you); we'll make loads of money proofreading and buy more frogs with it


No!! They are mine as well and she's not having them. Plus she wouldn't want to run away when she has ME!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Haha I dug myself into that one didn't I, aren't I clever!!
> 
> I actually properly laughed out loud when I saw that pic, the people upstairs probably heard me, where the hell do I get that ferry from so I can come and snap you in half?


Southampton or Portsmouth to Ryde on hovercraft(its quicker)


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I think your actually amazing! If Matt don't marry you, eh eh!:whistling2::lol2:


Wahey! What did I do that was so good?!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Warning, YOU ARE GOING TO DIE, she is on that ferry right now hunting you down. It cant be too difficult to find you on that tiny pointless island that should just be blown up.
> 
> image
> 
> Cant be to many of these on that pittyfull thing you call your home!!!!!
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY. SHES GUNNA KILL YA!!!!


That pic is hilarious, I seriously want to cut that kids face off and make him eat it and then spit on what is left of his face.



muddy waders said:


> Right-that's it. I want to marry manda. Come manda, let's run away together (bring all of the amphibians with you); we'll make loads of money proofreading and buy more frogs with it


Sounds good! But what did I do that's suddenly made everyone love me?! And are you male or female?! :lol2:



ipreferaflan said:


> There's a ridunkulous amount of them. Emos are better than goths.
> Our music isn't as cheesy either.
> SO MER.
> 
> Better than being a meathead.
> 
> She can BRING IT ON.


You just want me to touch you.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No!! They are mine as well and she's not having them. Plus she wouldn't want to run away when she has ME!!!!!!!!:lol2:


They're pretty much all mine, I just let you pretend they're also yours. You can have Theodore.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha I dug myself into that one didn't I, aren't I clever!!
> 
> I actually properly laughed out loud when I saw that pic, the people upstairs probably heard me, where the hell do I get that ferry from so I can come and snap you in half?


hahaha.
Well manda.

There's a choice of two ferries from Portsmouth. One ferry comes in at Ryde, that just carries passengers, but the other one comes in at Fishbourne (you can take your car over on this one) which is where I live.
Alternatively, there's also a choice of two ferries from Southampton. The car ferry comes in at East Cowes and the passenger hi-speed service comes in at West Cowes.
Also, there's a ferry from the New Forest that comes in at Yarmouth. I've never tried that one though.

So... choices.



muddy waders said:


> Right-that's it. I want to marry manda. Come manda, let's run away together (bring all of the amphibians with you); we'll make loads of money proofreading and buy more frogs with it


I'M JUST AS PERNICKETY!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Southampton or Portsmouth to Ryde on hovercraft(its quicker)


Now we have something to do after you finish work, then! Bish bash bosh!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh, and yes. As Matt says... there's the Hovercraft which also comes in at Ryde. You can get that at Southsea (not Portsmouth or Southampton).


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Wahey! What did I do that was so good?!
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is hilarious, I seriously want to cut that kids face off and make him eat it and then spit on what is left of his face.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! But what did I do that's suddenly made everyone love me?! And are you male or female?! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> You just want me to touch you.
> 
> 
> 
> They're pretty much all mine, I just let you pretend they're also yours. You can have Theodore.


Well I have paid for more of the Amazons than you and also a lot there set-up's so there, They are joint, the whites are yours as they were your Christmas Present.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No!! They are mine as well and she's not having them. Plus she wouldn't want to run away when she has ME!!!!!!!!:lol2:


More the reason to!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Dare I ask what is going on


----------



## ipreferaflan

Manda and Matt's wedding day photo










Careful guys. The Island might not take all your weight.


----------



## _jake_

Just............






LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha.
> Well manda.
> 
> There's a choice of two ferries from Portsmouth. One ferry comes in at Ryde, that just carries passengers, but the other one comes in at Fishbourne (you can take your car over on this one) which is where I live.
> Alternatively, there's also a choice of two ferries from Southampton. The car ferry comes in at East Cowes and the passenger hi-speed service comes in at West Cowes.
> Also, there's a ferry from the New Forest that comes in at Yarmouth. I've never tried that one though.
> 
> So... choices.


New Forest one blatantly, I'll bring a pony with me and it'll destroy all mankind that inhabits the Isle of Crap.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Flanny do you have a fetish for fat people eating cake or something. Its worrying. Is it to make up for the lack of fat that you emo's never have and you get jenas so small that they make your legs look even smaller but cannot cover your so called ARSE. mwhahahahahaha I AM EVIL!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well I have paid for more of the Amazons than you and also a lot there set-up's so there, They are joint, the whites are yours as they were your Christmas Present.


Nah they're all mine.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> nah they're all mine.


nope i don't think so!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> New Forest one blatantly, I'll bring a pony with me and it'll destroy all mankind that inhabits the Isle of Crap.


It's a beautiful Isle actually.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flanny do you have a fetish for fat people eating cake or something. Its worrying. Is it to make up for the lack of fat that you emo's never have and you get jenas so small that they make your legs look even smaller but cannot cover your so called ARSE. mwhahahahahaha I AM EVIL!!!!!!!!:devil:


Oh yes. I bloody wish I was fatter.
Oh how it sucks being able to fit into tight clothes!

Tbh I just want a fat arse.


NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.


----------



## _jake_

Damn this is turing FUGLY!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Manda and Matt's wedding day photo
> 
> image
> 
> Careful guys. The Island might not take all your weight.


I can only hope and pray that we really do look like that on our wedding day, how f*cking funny would that be!!!! I'd send my own photos around the internet so people can create emails about it. then I'd be rich, famous AND flabby!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It's a beautiful Isle actually.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. I bloody wish I was fatter.
> Oh how it sucks being able to fit into tight clothes!
> 
> Tbh I just want a fat arse.
> 
> 
> NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT.


Thought so, seriously though you guys need to pull your trousers up and do those belts up a little tighter, not everyone wants to see your bright green and pink boxers. Also, those jeans don't really leave a lot to imagination, if you get what I mean lol


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Damn this is turing FUGLY!


Fugly is one of the best words ever, thank you for using it!! And hopefully I'm not the only one left that's no longer taking the piss...
I don't think I've ever even been to the IOW!!


----------



## _jake_

Only one way to settle this!...........................................

FIGHT!

*Isle of wight jumps onto Woking*
*Woking pokes IOW in the eye with there bootiful Xmas tree in town centre*
*IOW sets their lushous coast line on Woking*
*Woking blows all the car pollution at IOW face*
*IOW have a mental breakdown as their eco-system crumbles*
*Woking laughs*


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thought so, seriously though you guys need to pull your trousers up and do those belts up a little tighter, not everyone wants to see your bright green and pink boxers. Also, those jeans don't really leave a lot to imagination, if you get what I mean lol


Are you saying you've been checking out other guys knobs? Gay.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Are you saying you've been checking out other guys knobs? Gay.


No that's not what i'm saying. Its just thats gotta hurt having it squashed in thoses jeans, either that or they just don't have a penis. its the same for women but then if they wear jeans or clothes that tight, they get camel toe.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thought so, seriously though you guys need to pull your trousers up and do those belts up a little tighter, not everyone wants to see your bright green and pink boxers. Also, those jeans don't really leave a lot to imagination, if you get what I mean lol


Has someone been snooping at my fb profile pic?

For those of you who aren't friends with me on fb










and I have my belt on the tightest setting so merh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Has someone been snooping at my fb profile pic?
> 
> For those of you who aren't friends with me on fb
> 
> image
> 
> and I have my belt on the tightest setting so merh.


Nope its just those seem to be the only colour boxers that come in EMO!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No that's not what i'm saying. Its just thats gotta hurt having it squashed in thoses jeans, either that or they just don't have a penis. its the same for women but then if they wear jeans or clothes that tight, they get camel toe.


Right. Well I do have a penis (although I'm not going to prove it) and it does not hurt.

Maybe you're just hung like a shire horse.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No that's not what i'm saying. Its just thats gotta hurt having it squashed in thoses jeans, either that or they just don't have a penis. its the same for women but then if they wear jeans or clothes that tight, they get camel toe.


That's one of the funniest posts I've seen today, just the mere mention of camel toe makes me PMSL.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Right. Well I do have a penis (although I'm not going to prove it) and it does not hurt.
> 
> Maybe you're just hung like a shire horse.


So thats why Manda doesn't want to run away!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Right. Well I do have a penis (although I'm not going to prove it) and it does not hurt.
> 
> Maybe you're just hung like a shire horse.


Obviously, anyway lets get back to not slagging each other off(as fun as it is)

WHERE IS THE F'ING SUN!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

Fatness and emoness! now stop arguing children!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> image
> 
> Fatness and emoness! now stop arguing children!


But he's not emo, he doesn't have the hair. I bet he also just wears normal size jeans as Skinny jeans.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHH why am I searching for more photos of fat emos! 
Must carry on with dissertation! 

You are all bad people for distracting me!!!! :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeah. He'd need a fringe like this.








God, what a dork.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah. He'd need a fringe like this.
> image
> God, what a dork.


You said it, your emo hair needs to be longer, and black with bit of blue in it, then you will be proper emo.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> So thats why Manda doesn't want to run away!:whistling2::lol2:


 He wishes....

Nobody would want a horse sized dingaling thoug surely?! They're huge and foul! When I was at college going an equine course I had to do 6 weeks of work experience at a yard and I had to clean horses willies, it was horrible. I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it before, it's a fond memory.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You said it, your emo hair needs to be longer, and black with bit of blue in it, then you will be proper emo.


haha. I've had it black before.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha. I've had it black before.


Im guessing your not a lover of black then.

Are you voting BNP!

JOKING!!!!! Just not the hair colour.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> He wishes....
> 
> Nobody would want a horse sized dingaling thoug surely?! They're huge and foul! When I was at college going an equine course I had to do 6 weeks of work experience at a yard and I had to clean horses willies, it was horrible. I'm pretty sure I've mentioned it before, it's a fond memory.


Ergh


----------



## muddy waders

manda88 said:


> Wahey! What did I do that was so good?!
> 
> 
> 
> That pic is hilarious, I seriously want to cut that kids face off and make him eat it and then spit on what is left of his face.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good! But what did I do that's suddenly made everyone love me?! And are you male or female?! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> You just want me to touch you.
> 
> 
> 
> They're pretty much all mine, I just let you pretend they're also yours. You can have Theodore.


:lol2: I'm a bird/female, but don't worry, we don't have to do any of that touching stuff-we can just sit there admiring the amphibians, criticising the error-ridden documents of illiterates and eating cakes


----------



## muddy waders

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No!! They are mine as well and she's not having them. Plus she wouldn't want to run away when she has ME!!!!!!!!:lol2:


You can come round for tea Matt, as long as you bring cakes :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

can I come, I will bring scones and cookies


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> can I come, I will bring scones and cookies


Cake ORGY its flans dream come true!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

It's sad cos I want it to be true. I love correcting people's grammar.


----------



## manda88

Matt I'm gonna come and pick you up now cos all havocs broken loose here, just tried to do a water change for the fish tank but I can't open the container with the water in it, and the powercut has made the filter stop sucking water in so now it's just vibrating really loudly and I'm about to punch something.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> It's sad cos I want it to be true. I love correcting people's grammar.


You mean you want to run away from me :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## muddy waders

FallenAngel said:


> can I come, I will bring scones and cookies


of course you can :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Where has Flanny boy gone?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You mean you want to run away from me :sad::sad::sad::sad:


YouTube - Tipping is for the Birds!

1:26


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> It's sad *BECAUSE* I want it to be true. I love correcting people's grammar.


 

Sorry but it had to be done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Anyway's guys its been nice but my workday has finished so I am off for now. Have fun without me!!


----------



## _jake_

Best 400 post!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You mean you want to run away from me :sad::sad::sad::sad:


No, tit, I meant I want cakes and grammar correcting time!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry but it had to be done :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Damn it! haha, I can never be arsed to put 'because'!


----------



## jme2049

wow just been reading the banter in here. f'ed up or what.

I been to a thai songkran thing today, well random but decent munch!
I also got to splash water on a monk


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> wow just been reading the banter in here. f'ed up or what.
> 
> I been to a thai songkran thing today, well random but decent munch!
> I also got to splash water on a monk


And you say that the banter was f'ed up!! haha. I need some coat hangers!!!


----------



## RhianB87

I got my new viv today :2thumb:
Its bigger than I was expecting!!! need to buy some new shelves!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm back already mofos!


----------



## _jake_

Mr freeman!


----------



## LIZARD

hey dudes how are we all??? Hope u all had a nice weekend 
Its been a BBQ weekend for me  weathers a bit horrid today though 

I finally let my old laptop die! It was getting slower n slower so i though enuff is enuff and got a new one today, allthough i do feel a sence of loyalty to m y old one, with All the dried on guinness and tobacco holding it together lol

My frogs are deffo coming next week  and my new pet products supplier that i changed to has now expanded its reptile range so at least i can get exo tanks trade and dont have to pay courier as its free delivery!!


----------



## Trekky

LIZARD said:


> hey dudes how are we all??? Hope u all had a nice weekend
> Its been a BBQ weekend for me  weathers a bit horrid today though
> 
> I finally let my old laptop die! It was getting slower n slower so i though enuff is enuff and got a new one today, allthough i do feel a sence of loyalty to m y old one, with All the dried on guinness and tobacco holding it together lol
> 
> My frogs are deffo coming next week  and my new pet products supplier that i changed to has now expanded its reptile range so at least i can get exo tanks trade and dont have to pay courier as its free delivery!!


Heehee thought i smelt BBQ from here. 

Sorry to hear about the laptop RIP poor thing but what a way to go with guinness and tobacco:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

LOL yea has been BBQs everynight so far, dan bought a gas one and a patio heater so we HAVE to sit outside lol

He is happy now hes got the ornage beast back, just the porsche to sort now but dad knows how to sort it


----------



## ilovetoads2

You know, I thought about starting a business just so I can get trade prices on exos and other equipment! Still might...:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

it does help i got an Account with peregrine too, but have to pay courier for them.

With my other suppliers for my pet stuff its free delivery on orders over £300 per week and my orders are far above that. Its about time they did some decent rep stuff in the pet suppliers


----------



## ilovetoads2

There is no way I would spend that amount every week...but then I would not mind paying delivery or whatever if I knew I was saving myself loads. Could always do with more stuff....you just know they would be at leas half the price they are in the shops...that just sucks


----------



## LIZARD

the more you spend the better rates u get with the suppliers so you get the stuff cheaper than trade according to how much you spend a month. On a quiet week i spend around £500 then on a busy week 1-2 grand


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have become addicted to frogs...

Im picking up 2 baby milk frogs in the next week or so, my lovely boyfriend is driving me all the way down to newquay to get them :flrt: I dunno how he puts up with me, he's already taken me up to north somerset to get a tortoise a while ago :lol2: he's the best :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am assuming you have a shop? If not, I want your job!


----------



## LIZARD

AWWW congrats i want some milks too!

Yea i used to run a pet centre now work with my parents in our shop. My mum sells flowers and floral arrangements, dad sells fruit n veg and i do all the pet supplies

they retire soon so i will buy there bit out and it will be just a pet shop then although it is handy when deciding whats for tera and we sell milk and eggs too lol. If we sold beer and meat i would be in my ellement lol:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

What other pets do you guys have? Here are a few of mine :flrt:
Jovanna the Leopard tortoise








George the musk turtle








Herman








Jack and Gizmo


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What other pets do you guys have? Here are a few of mine :flrt:
> Jovanna the Leopard tortoise
> image
> George the musk turtle
> image
> Herman
> image
> Jack and Gizmo
> image


I have a cat who likes to sit in flowerpots.


----------



## LIZARD

all m lot apart from my hedge cat are in my sig :0

I love the bunnies they are so cute


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just my little pal Thomas Geckoson!

Sorry new question, does anyone here ride a motorbike?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

They are so cheeky too! Giz is the one with the white nose.
I used to have one called Jazzy but he died in jan due to various health problems such as dental disease and abcess's. He died at the emergency vets from bloat which came on all of a suddon, They did all they could and he left me with a £600 vets bill  must of cost me £4000 on vets bills alone in the near 5 years he was alive.
Here he is


----------



## LIZARD

aww poor bunny

Giz is georgeous  i really want a bunny, well im gonna be looking after an old lady rabbit in the next few weeks just gotta make a solid run for her, the one shjes in now is a bit old and if she gets out here i will never get her back, so dont wanna risk it really, so i will wait 

No i dont Morgan but one of my bros ride bikes


----------



## jme2049

used to do motocross


----------



## LIZARD

FLAN have u still got the sog u made for me??? I didnt use it as i didnt know how to paste it on my sig??


----------



## ipreferaflan

My first great piece of art.


----------



## _jake_

Here's my other pets 

Roxy!










Sir Johnny the turtle! (don't want to know how we got that name:whistling2










And finally Charlie, he's my babey:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cats are so frigging cool.


----------



## _jake_

Especially Roxy, she jumps at you when your carrying nice boiling hot cup of teas! Yeah I lubs her!


----------



## ilovetoads2

My son wants a Dwarf rabbit type for his birthday (long hair, floppy ears, stays little and cute) but when we said he could not have an ipod if he got a rabbit, he said he wanted the ipod because at least he did not have to clean it...he is 6, but that is very good thinking!


----------



## _jake_

ilovetoads2 said:


> My son wants a Dwarf rabbit type for his birthday (long hair, floppy ears, stays little and cute) but when we said he could not have an ipod if he got a rabbit, he said he wanted the ipod because at least he did not have to clean it...he is 6, but that is very good thinking!


He's six and getting an Ipod? Respexs man!:2thumb:

If you do decide to get him a waabit, deffiantly get a Dwarf lop (Charlie) as they are totally amazing! he even sleeps on my bed:flrt:


----------



## Skunk

Roxy is definitely a good candidate for a lolcat


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yes, he will be seven. 

In our family we have: 2 DSI's, a PSP, a Wii, a Playstation, PS3, SNES, My 10 year old just got his first touch phone, and now my seven year old will have an Ipod, cause me and dad have one and we have speakers in every room so he can jsut plug and play, he loves music. 

We are awesome parents! But they are not spoilt, most of the above belong to me or my hubby...:blush:

The rabbits are absolutely gorgeous, but people are not as willing to look after furry things as they are drop some cricks in a tank and change a bowl of water...so we would not be able to leave on long holidays. :whistling2:


----------



## LIZARD

FANKS FLAN:2thumb:

Cats r so cool we just lost our little siamese cat alan, he was my cat but couldnt live with me due to the fast road so mum n dad had him for me and they have a ragdoll cat. Alan got poisoned


----------



## jaykickboxer

heres my little pup also gotta fat lizard aswell!


----------



## _jake_

Skunk said:


> Roxy is definitely a good candidate for a lolcat


----------



## LIZARD

JAY I LOVE YOUR PUPPY XXX give him a cuddle from me

Roxy is lush


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheers will do.


----------



## LIZARD

my poppy is etting big now my dane is 9 months shes in bed having a cuddle


----------



## _jake_

Heres some pics of my dads current puppies, as per stolen from his facebook! :lol:



















I so want one


----------



## jaykickboxer

Them pups are quality, lizard ur 9 month old Dane must be huge is he full height yet?


----------



## LIZARD

aww cute pups

Jay shes still got a lot of growing to do but shes a big puppy:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

The little black and white one loves me and wants to come home with me! Shame they get huuuuuuge and mum wont let me god damn it! I said we could compromise and kick out the brothers, but NO! :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

awww she didnt agree with kicking out tnhe brother then LOL shame


----------



## Captainmatt29

LIZARD your dane is mahooosive


----------



## jaykickboxer

7 days since I quit smoking now! It's a mish anyone else quit recently?


----------



## Skunk

These are my pets, along with the axolotl baby I showed earlier 

My doggy Logan  Got him as a puppy back in 2006, now asleep at the bottom of my bed, never leaves my side <3

























And my other doggy Lola, which has taken more of a shine to my dad, so 









My 10 year old Cat, Jill, have her brother too called Jack, but no photos of him at the moment 









And my female beardie, Olly









Love my petties


----------



## LIZARD

cool  love the dogs :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29

Loving the beardie


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> awww she didnt agree with kicking out tnhe brother then LOL shame


Nope. But the pros of doing so are stacking up against the cons!:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

hehehe:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Very nice beardie Skunk, is it just the picture or is he a morph? Like a fire or something? :lol:


----------



## Skunk

Yeh, she is a morph, beautiful orange and dark blue/grey markings, not great on morph IDs so don't know what exactly


----------



## _jake_

Oh very nice! Maybe shes a Red Flame (My mate has one!)

http://www.dachiu.com/gallery/redflame2.jpg


----------



## LIZARD

very pretty beardie :flrt:


----------



## Skunk

Looks like it!


----------



## Skunk

LIZARD said:


> very pretty beardie :flrt:


Thanks


----------



## LIZARD

Well im hoping to get some of the frogs this week now the weather is getting warmer to send them:2thumb: i have been waiting ages. Got me some asian treefs and milks coming soon also:2thumb:

i shopuld not be buying frogs i should be saving for geckos :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Sometimes I just let them live in my room.
> I've found them in my bed before.


Me too. Fortunatly I sleep with a small dog who's become quite adept at catching the little buggers, so it's not too much of a problem. 



ipreferaflan said:


> Y'know what I've noticed? Our section (amphibians) seem much more concerned with the animal's habitat than other sections.
> I see loads of people keeping animals (snakes in particular) in 'RUBs' with very little decor.


I keep some of my snails in RUBS, purely for financial & space reasons, if I had the cash & space they'd all be in glass tanks - I'd never my frogs or lizard in a RUB though, they'd never forgive me. 



Blinx56 said:


> Morbid question but I have seen a lot of deaths on the forums lately and I was wondering what you do with your dead pets. Bury them in the garden and give them a good send off or what?


We have a pets graveyard bit at the bottom of our garden, future archaeologists are gonna be well confused about it :lol2:


I bought this book Frogs: A Chorus of Colors: Amazon.co.uk: Clyde Peeling, Chad Peeling, John Behler, Deborah Behler: Books t'other day. It's a really good read & has some great pictures, but at one point it describes WTF's as 'slender & graceful' :hmm: No one told Oscar that's what he's supposed to be :lol2::lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

SLENDER and graceful LMAO if they are then so am i lol


----------



## Skunk

Had to post this...

The Axolotl Song

 so funny,

ipreferflan, you'll love this


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

LIZARD said:


> SLENDER and graceful LMAO if they are then so am i lol


I actually LOL'd when I read it. Then my Mum asked what was so funny & when I explained she informed me that I was an odd person.


----------



## LIZARD

LOL dont worry about it my hubby is always calling me an odd person and hes a mental health nurse :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

LAFFED SO MUCH AT THE AXIE SONG:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Skunk said:


> Had to post this...
> 
> The Axolotl Song
> 
> so funny,
> 
> ipreferflan, you'll love this


haaaaahahahaha!


----------



## LIZARD

grrrr i cant sleep i have been thinking about treefs lol!

Im hungry too


----------



## Bearnandos

LIZARD said:


> grrrr i cant sleep i have been thinking about treefs lol!
> 
> Im hungry too


:lol2: grab a snack and go to sleep - that way the wait is not so long :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Good morning everyone!

How are you all today?

I am sitting on tills at work so really bored!! :bash:


----------



## _jake_

Morning! 

Not much, day off school :lol:

Had a letter from them though offering me a bus pass.... I'm not a OAP yet! Lol


----------



## manda88

I'm at work and bored already, a new guy has started today and he has sausage hands and smells funny.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am watching kiddies programmes with my daughter. Fuuunnn...I dont remember them being so dumbing!

Anyway...still have not started the FBT tank, so I think I had better get organised so I can get that done.

Other than that...

hows everyone else?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm at work and bored already, a new guy has started today and he has sausage hands and smells funny.


I have a guy at work that smells funny as well! Will have to see if he has sausage fingers as well 

I am good, escaped tills so happily sitting in an office pretending to do work :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I'm at work and bored already, a new guy has started today and he has sausage hands and smells funny.


Thats the boss, numbnuts!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

leave the poor smelly sausage fingered people alone! 
Bullies! your all the same...


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Thats the boss, numbnuts!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha he's not thank god, but I've actually discovered that he's quite nice and has the same sense of humour as me so he's acceptable!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bog wash him!


----------



## _jake_

Nurse bath FTW!


----------



## LIZARD

well i didnt get much kip last night and couldnt find anything to eat that i wanted. I was up till 4 then went to sleep, i didnt even hear the hubby come in from work!!!

spose i had best go and shower before work, i smell a bit funny and my fingers look a bit sausagey LMAO


----------



## Ron Magpie

Sheesh- back at work after a week off- culture shock! Went to London Zoo on Saturday- I especially enjoyed the reptile house (fair selection of phibs), the aquarium, the butterfly house and the rainforest exhibition, but pretty much all of it was good.:2thumb:

I haven't been for a few years; interesting to see how it's changed.


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> well i didnt get much kip last night and couldnt find anything to eat that i wanted. I was up till 4 then went to sleep, i didnt even hear the hubby come in from work!!!
> 
> spose i had best go and shower before work, i smell a bit funny and my fingers look a bit sausagey LMAO


Haha sort it out quick or people might write about you on a forum!! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Sheesh- back at work after a week off- culture shock! Went to London Zoo on Saturday- I especially enjoyed the reptile house (fair selection of phibs), the aquarium, the butterfly house and the rainforest exhibition, but pretty much all of it was good.:2thumb:
> 
> I haven't been for a few years; interesting to see how it's changed.


It has changed a great deal, put the penguins back!!!!!


----------



## jme2049

theres mossy frogs and set up in the classifieds for £80. In salford though so i cant get there to collect:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> It has changed a great deal, put the penguins back!!!!!


There were two incidents involving penguins and zoos on the Isle Of Wight.

The first incident involved a disabled kid smuggling the penguin up his top. He made it home where his dad discovered him tending to the penguin in the bath.

The second incident isn't so funny. Some guys stole a baby penguin and it died. They dumped it in Southampton harbour


----------



## ipreferaflan

and what's with the Milk Frog craze?!


----------



## Ron Magpie

You are such a Trend Setter, Flanman!:lol2:







Morgan Freeman said:


> It has changed a great deal, put the penguins back!!!!!


I agree- but they've got to be gay penguins!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> You are such a Trend Setter, Flanman!:lol2:


I haven't got any!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oops- it was Morgan who had them, wasn't it? Sorry, sometimes it's hard to keep track!:blush:


----------



## Punchfish

Ron Magpie said:


> Sheesh- back at work after a week off- culture shock! Went to London Zoo on Saturday- I especially enjoyed the reptile house (fair selection of phibs), the aquarium, the butterfly house and the rainforest exhibition, but pretty much all of it was good.:2thumb:
> 
> I haven't been for a few years; interesting to see how it's changed.


Would you say its worth a drive down from Edinburgh? Just the wife has never been to London and was pestering me to take her.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Oops- it was Morgan who had them, wasn't it? Sorry, sometimes it's hard to keep track!:blush:


haha nope! He doesn't have them either!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> and what's with the Milk Frog craze?!


It's cos everyone wants to be me, clearly! And cos mine are so disgustingly cute, so everyone wants them now!!

I'm sure this isn't actually the reason. It just seems to have arisen ever since I mentioned that I ordered some....


Me me me, ey!

It seems that we go through phases, like the last one I think was mossy frogs, and then before that was horned frogs, and before that was probably whites. Basically everything that I have, it's all your fault that I have all of them!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've been looking at them for a few weeks! Ever since I saw a picture I fell in love with them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I agree- but they've got to be gay penguins!


All penguins are gay.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> All penguins are gay.


 Clearly!

@Punchfish: I wouldn't come down to London just for the Zoo, but if you are coming down for a few days, definitely put aside a day for it- there's loads of other stuff to do in London, as well- most of it is pricey, though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Clearly!
> 
> @Punchfish: I wouldn't come down to London just for the Zoo, but if you are coming down for a few days, definitely put aside a day for it- there's loads of other stuff to do in London, as well- most of it is pricey, though.


Very.

yeah the Zoo is small, it's good but not worth a huge trek.


----------



## ilovetoads2

We are going on a camping holiday this year :gasp: and my hubby told me to choose a few places I think the kids would like (two on the east coast, one down south, and two on the west coast) and we are going to lego land in the middle too...

my reply: I will have to have a look online and see where the best amphibian displays and shops are! He said that was for me...but who cares. It is my holiday too damn it and I am not interested in lego land.

Dart frog is on the agenda...cause I am curious....can any of you recommend anywhere else?


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> We are going on a camping holiday this year :gasp: and my hubby told me to choose a few places I think the kids would like (two on the east coast, one down south, and two on the west coast) and we are going to lego land in the middle too...
> 
> my reply: I will have to have a look online and see where the best amphibian displays and shops are! He said that was for me...but who cares. It is my holiday too damn it and I am not interested in lego land.
> 
> Dart frog is on the agenda...cause I am curious....can any of you recommend anywhere else?


 
How far south???

Paignton Zoo is working on 'Phase 2' of it's new Amphibian Ark. I went there a couple of weeks ago. I think Phase 2 is due for completion this summer. Phase 1 is ok, all the viv's are in lab settings so you don't have a close up view of the 'inmates', there are a couple of viewing windows with the viv's on shelves behind, so any photo's you take will be through 2 sheets of glass, which is quite disappointing. I hope Phase 2 will be better!

The Crocodile Swamp walkthrough is quite good, my only gripe is that they have a few species of fish in the pools but there are no signs up to tell you what they are. 

The reptile house is good though, with snakes (inc. Anaconda's), lizards, frogs and lots of gorgeous birds roaming loose!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> How far south???
> 
> Paignton Zoo is working on 'Phase 2' of it's new Amphibian Ark. I went there a couple of weeks ago. I think Phase 2 is due for completion this summer. Phase 1 is ok, all the viv's are in lab settings so you don't have a close up view of the 'inmates', there are a couple of viewing windows with the viv's on shelves behind, so any photo's you take will be through 2 sheets of glass, which is quite disappointing. I hope Phase 2 will be better!
> 
> The Crocodile Swamp walkthrough is quite good, my only gripe is that they have a few species of fish in the pools but there are no signs up to tell you what they are.
> 
> The reptile house is good though, with snakes (inc. Anaconda's), lizards, frogs and lots of gorgeous birds roaming loose!


Ooo, I might have to go and have a look. I've been through croc swamp but didnt know about the phib section.. not been in a year or so though. Im off to Exmoor zoo hopefully next week though


----------



## andaroo

I contacted the japanese pacman people and shipping for a blue pacman frog to the UK from japan is $600-$1000 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## LIZARD

Yea its all mands fault. I have been umming and ahhing then i noticed pollywog had some as im getting 2 asain treefs off him i thought i would ask about the milks to save me double the courier cost 

But yea its still mands fault 

My other frogs should be with me 2moro YEAY. I need this after a shat day, me dads best mate is in hospital dying we just found out today


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> I contacted the japanese pacman people and shipping for a blue pacman frog to the UK from japan is $600-$1000 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


What a bargain!!


----------



## LIZARD

I didnt see that o well in that case i will take 6!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> Yea its all mands fault. I have been umming and ahhing then i noticed pollywog had some as im getting 2 asain treefs off him i thought i would ask about the milks to save me double the courier cost
> 
> But yea its still mands fault
> 
> My other frogs should be with me 2moro YEAY. I need this after a shat day, me dads best mate is in hospital dying we just found out today


Woohoo I influenced you into buying froggies! :2thumb:
Bad news re your dads mate, whats happened?


----------



## LIZARD

Yea mand its all your fault lol U MADE ME DO IT!!! 

ummmm hes riddled with cancer and thats that really!!! Mum n dad are only just coming to terms with the loss of their/my siamese cat lil Alan so more bad news aint great for them really. Poor little alan got poisoned my dads doing his nut, they wanna move house the lot!!!!!

As much as im looking forward to some of my frogs comin 2moz its still not that great in the whole jist of things thats going on really


----------



## manda88

LIZARD said:


> Yea mand its all your fault lol U MADE ME DO IT!!!
> 
> ummmm hes riddled with cancer and thats that really!!! Mum n dad are only just coming to terms with the loss of their/my siamese cat lil Alan so more bad news aint great for them really. Poor little alan got poisoned my dads doing his nut, they wanna move house the lot!!!!!
> 
> As much as im looking forward to some of my frogs comin 2moz its still not that great in the whole jist of things thats going on really


Jesus that's awful, give them a big hug from me when you next see them!! How did your cat get poisoned??? That's horrible 
which frogs are you getting tomorrow?


----------



## Punchfish

Ah cool, guess I'll give the zoo a miss for now then.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> I contacted the japanese pacman people and shipping for a blue pacman frog to the UK from japan is $600-$1000 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Including the frog?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Pipkin28 said:


> How far south???
> 
> Paignton Zoo is working on 'Phase 2' of it's new Amphibian Ark. I went there a couple of weeks ago. I think Phase 2 is due for completion this summer. Phase 1 is ok, all the viv's are in lab settings so you don't have a close up view of the 'inmates', there are a couple of viewing windows with the viv's on shelves behind, so any photo's you take will be through 2 sheets of glass, which is quite disappointing. I hope Phase 2 will be better!
> 
> The Crocodile Swamp walkthrough is quite good, my only gripe is that they have a few species of fish in the pools but there are no signs up to tell you what they are.
> 
> The reptile house is good though, with snakes (inc. Anaconda's), lizards, frogs and lots of gorgeous birds roaming loose!


We are thinking Devon/Cornwall ways...but we are probably stopping in York area...we are quite flexible. Just wanted to try to visit good places with lots of frogs. Not so interested in anything else. My birthday is next month and he asked if I would like to go to the zoo :lol2: I said I would but I dont know what him and the kids are going to do I only want to see the reptile house and will probably be there all day...so he joked they would just drop me off...I said that would be fine and he took the huff...:bash: stupid men!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hell yes. South coast is where it's at.


----------



## RhianB87

I take it he doesnt understand your love for frogs?


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> My birthday is next month


Hey me too! may bdays are the best!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Devon and Cornwall are beautiful.

But go in good weather.


----------



## RhianB87

That looks a bit chilly!


----------



## _jake_

I love living near Devon/Cornwall/Dorset, Its really easy to just go camping for the weekend with the Jet Skii! 8)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> That looks a bit chilly!


A bit? My ears fell off.


----------



## MARK.D

_jake_ said:


> I love living near Devon/Cornwall/Dorset, Its really easy to just go camping for the weekend with the Jet Skii! 8)


Jake what ski have you got?


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> A bit? My ears fell off.


Have they regrown yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Have they regrown yet? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm not a salamander!




.....

Or am I? :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

hmmm.... Half human half salamander!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah. Hopefully the weather will shine on us! We will be going for the first couple of weeks in July...

He does understand my love of frogs...but does not share my enthusiasm (hence why I dont want them there) cause they will moan about how long I take. 

We dont have any good places up here that I have found...so feel the need to have a elsewhere and dont want to pass up any opportunities. I also want to go to South America...but he does not want to go there either...:gasp:...then again. I am scared of spiders, snakes and most insects, so I guess he has a point. :lol2:

Anyway, I am off to bed. Have another birthday boy who is turning 7...got to dream up a good cake for him. He wants a lego cake but I dont think Betty Crocker make them!?

Night all. x


----------



## RhianB87

What are good websites to buy frogs from?

I am after a baby horned frog but struggling to locate good websites!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Horned Frog - Ceratophrys aurita, cornuta, cranwelli, ornata, pierroti

They have albino, ornate, and other CB '09 babies on offer. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> What are good websites to buy frogs from?
> 
> I am after a baby horned frog but struggling to locate good websites!


Triple 8 Reptiles Amphibians - Frogs

or dartfrog has some beautiful bright green fantasys in at the moment, I want one sooooooooooooooooooo badly but I'm not allowed!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I pick up my babies tomorrow


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I pick up my babies tomorrow


Bet you're well looking forward to it! You have to post up pics so we can have a cuteness overload!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I definatly will do! Leaving early and taking a picnic to eat on the beach before we pick them up, so we can make a day of it


----------



## RhianB87

What are you getting?


O the greens are cool! O I dont know what colour I want!! I was going to wait to get one but want it now!! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

2 baby milks!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> 2 baby milks!


 
We want to see lots of photos!!
I have fallen in love with these guys after seeing photos on here! but need to use some self control!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> What are you getting?
> 
> 
> O the greens are cool! O I dont know what colour I want!! I was going to wait to get one but want it now!! :lol2:


If I were in your shoes, I'd go for the ornate, they are goooorgeous, and a lot of the time they're both green and red, and they stay that colour forever! I strongly recommend an ornate, I would kill for one of those. I might have to secretly get one at some point and just not tell anyone.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morning Peeps!

Well, I've joined the club........ I had an RFUK dream this morning!! Really bizarre!!
I was walking along the bank of the River Exe, here in Devon, and it was really muddy underfoot. The river level was low as the tide was out and the mud and silt was visible. There was a group of lads out on this really prominent and deep platform of mud, I walked towards them because I recognised that one of the lads was Flannie. He warned me to be careful as some other lads had been and dug a massive hole down into the mud. Went over to have a look in said hole and it was about 8' deep with some rank water in the bottom. Apparently the lads that dug it had wee'd in it and chucked in oil as well.
I started to walk away but noticed I'd dropped something near the hole so ran back to get it but I overcooked it and hurtled off the edge of the mud toward the river (not the hole, thankfully) I woke up before I hit the water, though!! Very, very strange!!!

Now, I get why the Exe was involved, because it was on the tv last night but the rest.....????? Do I need to seek professional help?????:lol2:


Other than that, I'm off to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show at the theatre tonight!!!!:2thumb: Woop woop! I'll be doing the Time Warp in my sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ornates rule.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Morning Peeps!
> 
> Well, I've joined the club........ I had an RFUK dream this morning!! Really bizarre!!
> I was walking along the bank of the River Exe, here in Devon, and it was really muddy underfoot. The river level was low as the tide was out and the mud and silt was visible. There was a group of lads out on this really prominent and deep platform of mud, I walked towards them because I recognised that one of the lads was Flannie. He warned me to be careful as some other lads had been and dug a massive hole down into the mud. Went over to have a look in said hole and it was about 8' deep with some rank water in the bottom. Apparently the lads that dug it had wee'd in it and chucked in oil as well.
> I started to walk away but noticed I'd dropped something near the hole so ran back to get it but I overcooked it and hurtled off the edge of the mud toward the river (not the hole, thankfully) I woke up before I hit the water, though!! Very, very strange!!!
> 
> Now, I get why the Exe was involved, because it was on the tv last night but the rest.....????? Do I need to seek professional help?????:lol2:
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'm off to see the Rocky Horror Picture Show at the theatre tonight!!!!:2thumb: Woop woop! I'll be doing the Time Warp in my sleep tonight!!!!


Yay! Me and the lads up to mischief. As bloody per.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Yay! Me and the lads up to mischief. As bloody per.


At least you didn't dug the hole........... or did you???? :hmm:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> At least you didn't dug the hole........... or did you???? :hmm:


Nah. My mates dug the hole. I wee'd in it.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Nah. My mates dug the hole. I wee'd in it.


 
Dirty boy!!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH 

I cant even go to ediburgh zoo as their reptile house is closed due to a chimp development....stupid monkeys stealing all the attention! :bash:


----------



## LIZARD

lol chimp development :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Chimps 

Why is today so slooooooooooooooooooooooow?


----------



## LIZARD

coz im waiting for my frogs to arrive!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Chimps
> 
> Why is today so slooooooooooooooooooooooow?


How are the Boophis getting along?


----------



## manda88

I've spent half of my morning at Morrisons buying every type of sandwich possible, and then driving back again because they overcharged me by £5. Ridiculous!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> How are the Boophis getting along?


They are the best frogs ever. Always out and about and calling.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I've spent half of my morning at Morrisons buying every type of sandwich possible, and then driving back again because they overcharged me by £5. Ridiculous!


 
Did you get any cheese ones??? Send Flannie round to rub them in their faces!!! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> They are the best frogs ever. Always out and about and calling.


That's cool. My waxies are always out and about. They never seem to close their eyes!



Pipkin28 said:


> Did you get any cheese ones??? Send Flannie round to rub them in their faces!!! :lol2:


hahahaha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Who's gonna get it?


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Did you get any cheese ones??? Send Flannie round to rub them in their faces!!! :lol2:


I don't actually know, I got a cheese ploughmans, that'll do!

Wooooo 4000th post!!! I didn't even mean to get it this time!! Fate.


----------



## ipreferaflan

He's done it again! Two in a row! 4,000th post.

EDIT:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> i don't actually know, i got a cheese ploughmans, that'll do!



NOOOOOOOOOOO! YOU!!! YOU!!!

Only another 998 posts to go.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He's done it again! Two in a row! 4,000th post.


MWAHAHAHAHA I beat you to it, flan boy!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> MWAHAHAHAHA I beat you to it, flan boy!


I am leeving the 4um and im not cumming bak.


----------



## LIZARD

whats for dinner then peeps all this talk of sandwitches is making me hungry. I do have a raging hang over so im starving anyways!!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I am leeving the 4um and im not cumming bak.


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....You must stay!!!!

I hadn't even noticed the post count...... bugger!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....You must stay!!!!
> 
> I hadn't even noticed the post count...... bugger!!!


I could never leave you pipkin.


OOOOH. You must be another one of my 'forum crushes' that Matt McMahon (he has a name where the forename will not suffice; you have to say the surname with it) goes on about.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I am leeving the 4um and im not cumming bak.


You should make a thread about it on the off topic section, you'll probably get ripped to shreds, they're so loving!



Pipkin28 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....You must stay!!!!
> 
> I hadn't even noticed the post count...... bugger!!!


I noticed it yesterday and made it my aim in life to get it. Isn't that sad!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I could never leave you pipkin.
> 
> 
> OOOOH. You must be another one of my 'forum crushes' that Matt McMahon (he has a name where the forename will not suffice; you have to say the surname with it) goes on about.


How do you think McMahon is pronounced? I can't stand it when people actually say it 'McMaHon', it's not correct people!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> How do you think McMahon is pronounced? I can't stand it when people actually say it 'McMaHon', it's not correct people!!!!!


Well that's how Vince McMahon was pronounced! What is it? Matt McMaaaaaaan?


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> OOOOOOHHHHHHHHH
> 
> I cant even go to ediburgh zoo as their reptile house is closed due to a chimp development....stupid monkeys stealing all the attention! :bash:


That was the one downer at london Zoo- no chimps anymore!whip2

My ex was hoping to see his separated-at-birth twin again...:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

My name is AIREY now im married Candice Mary Airey to be correct :lol2:

i hagte it when i get called mys arry

Ohhh ohh i just had a phone call my forgs are here dads bringing them up now:flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

LMAO funny that my ex has a chimp twin too :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> LMAO funny that my ex has a chimp twin too :2thumb:


Maybe they were related.

What frogs you got coming?


----------



## LIZARD

LMAO the ugly twins!!! Ron did yours used to have what looked like either a black catapillar above his eyes or the ONE standard eye brow he shares with the lads from Oasis LOL

Umm today i have
2 x Ruby eyed treefs
2 x Boophis luteus
2 x cinnamon trees


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Well that's how Vince McMahon was pronounced! What is it? Matt McMaaaaaaan?


It's like McMarrrn! You said it McMan in the song where he would split andaroo in two!


----------



## ipreferaflan

LIZARD said:


> LMAO the ugly twins!!! Ron did yours used to have what looked like either a black catapillar above his eyes or the ONE standard eye brow he shares with the lads from Oasis LOL
> 
> Umm today i have
> 2 x Ruby eyed treefs
> 2 x Boophis luteus
> 2 x cinnamon trees


Nice selection! I can't believe nobody has bought the microtympanum yet. They're insanely good looking.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It's like McMarrrn! You said it McMan in the song where he would split andaroo in two!


I said Matt McMaHon ACTUALLY.


----------



## manda88

This is absolutely nothing to do with anything we're talking about but

BestLyrics.org- the diarrhea song song lyrics by Vandals

Funniest song ever!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I said Matt McMaHon ACTUALLY.


Sounded like McMan with an american accent to me :whistling2:

I'm so bored.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Sounded like McMan with an american accent to me :whistling2:
> 
> I'm so bored.


I am very bored as well.... got 2 hours before I have to leave for the vets so attempting to do more dissertation work...


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am very bored as well.... got 2 hours before I have to leave for the vets so attempting to do more dissertation work...


Sounds like fun, I'm at work doing pretty much nothing, should do some invoicing really but meh. I wish I was just lying in the middle of a field somewhere with a nice glass of rosé!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Sounds like fun, I'm at work doing pretty much nothing, should do some invoicing really but meh. I wish I was just lying in the middle of a field somewhere with a nice glass of rosé!


laying in a field sounds nice,
I keep looking out my window and seeing the nice weather and it depresses me as i have to write another 3000 words!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've got a 750 word reflective assignment to write this week. haha.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> laying in a field sounds nice,
> I keep looking out my window and seeing the nice weather and it depresses me as i have to write another 3000 words!


Too right, I'm stuck here til 5pm and then have to sit in the car park at Matt's work til 5.30, and then I'm allowed to go home! And then I can have pizza and my life will be all the better for it. I am totally addicted to pizza.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How do I tell if my frog is pregnant or just fat?


----------



## LIZARD

I dunno Morg?

YUM PIZZA 

LOL mand i lov e that song :2thumb: makes me laff


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> How do I tell if my frog is pregnant or just fat?


Poke it and see if it poops or gives birth.



LIZARD said:


> I dunno Morg?
> 
> YUM PIZZA
> 
> LOL mand i lov e that song :2thumb: makes me laff


Yay someone paid attention to the song!!!!! And yeah even just talking about pizza makes me want some, I have to have either a dominos or a pizza gogo every week or I'll die!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm not poking my frog! It might retaliate and eat my face.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just did this YouTube - Tadpole Feeding Frenzy

I think it's cool.


----------



## RhianB87

Thats crazy!!
But still quite cool


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> How do you think McMahon is pronounced? I can't stand it when people actually say it 'McMaHon', it's not correct people!!!!!


 
We had a bloke at work called McMahon - he pronounced it McMaaahn!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Just did this YouTube - Tadpole Feeding Frenzy
> 
> I think it's cool.


Hahaha at 0.48, I thought it was like the mother of all tadpoles coming to eat them all, and then I realised it was just at the surface.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> We had a bloke at work called McMahon - he pronounced it McMaaahn!


It's amazing how many people say it funny, some people have even said McManon, it's like where's the extra n come from?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Thats crazy!!
> But still quite cool


I lave it. Piranhapoles.



manda88 said:


> Hahaha at 0.48, I thought it was like the mother of all tadpoles coming to eat them all, and then I realised it was just at the surface.


haha
They're all damn big now. Some of them have legs developing! Quite excited.
I think they'll be able to skip fruit flies and just go straight to pinhead crickets. I could be wrong though.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I lave it. Piranhapoles.
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> They're all damn big now. Some of them have legs developing! Quite excited.
> I think they'll be able to skip fruit flies and just go straight to pinhead crickets. I could be wrong though.


Here's a load of the common frog tads I'm raising, they stink.










The reason they're all up at the top in this pic is cos I'd just fed them a bunch of cat food and I think I put a bit too much in, so they're trying to get oxygen!!!! But don't worry they soon ate it all and were fine, and are still fine. Can you see their insides?! Aren't they foul!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Here's a load of the common frog tads I'm raising, they stink.
> 
> image
> 
> The reason they're all up at the top in this pic is cos I'd just fed them a bunch of cat food and I think I put a bit too much in, so they're trying to get oxygen!!!! But don't worry they soon ate it all and were fine, and are still fine. Can you see their insides?! Aren't they foul!


Whoa! How many have you got?!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Whoa! How many have you got?!


I reckon between 300-400, that's most of them in the pic but there's still loads of others out of the shot.


----------



## manda88

Check out how fat little Kachiri is already, I don't know whether it's cos 'she' just eats loads or if I should be worried about how much fatter than the other two she is?! It might just be the position she's in!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I reckon between 300-400, that's most of them in the pic but there's still loads of others out of the shot.


Greedy.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Fred looked the same a few weeks back. I think he just over ate or the angle I caught him at cause he looked fine the next day.

They are really pretty frogs. :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Fred looked the same a few weeks back. I think he just over ate or the angle I caught him at cause he looked fine the next day.
> 
> They are really pretty frogs. :2thumb:


Aren't they gorgeous! I can't get enough of them, I love just watching them when they come out to hunt, I spotted this one and Felix shedding last night, so I'm really pleased with how well they've settled in :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

applying for jobs like a mo'fo today. ive done 8
I have fingers x'd for postman with royal mail the most. Walking round in the summer will be the best!

Whats up today peeps? how is everyone?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Just did this YouTube - Tadpole Feeding Frenzy
> 
> I think it's cool.


Is this you singing/moaning/screaming?

please say it isn't!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Is this you singing/moaning/screaming?
> 
> please say it isn't!


 only song I could use that wasn't copyright protected.

My kinda music, pal.


----------



## Pipkin28

Why is the afternoon going so sloooooow? Why hasn't my boss buggered off early today? Why? Whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?

I need to get home and start wrestling with my false eyelashes and get my outfit on for the theatre tonight!!!

:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need to shave my pubes!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need to shave my pubes!


:lol2: how lovely.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need to shave my pubes!


:lol2:
snap!
i got a proper ballfro going on down there


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get some summer breeze action down there, free and easy!


----------



## _jake_

MARK.D said:


> Jake what ski have you got?


It's ma dads, its white with pretty stickers?:whistling2: I think it's called a yamhama or something:lol2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Get some summer breeze action down there, free and easy!


Lovely!:lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

pubes r orrible


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Here's my obligatory can't wait for payday to get new plants post! AGHHHEEEEKKKKK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIZARD

plants post?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah that was a post, about waiting to buy new plants.


----------



## LIZARD

ahhh lol i thought u meant summat about sending them in the post:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

General Election next Thursday and I still don't know who to vote for.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> General Election next Thursday and I still don't know who to vote for.


I'm voting for cleggy


----------



## LIZARD

ive sent my vote off:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Who you voting for??


----------



## jme2049

im defo not voting conservative(although i do agree with the reintroduction of national service is awesome). I feel lib dems are going to be too soft and i dont really want to vote labour as they have had long enough.
Probably go for plaid cymru as they have done well in my area which is quite sh!tty
I wish i could vote for Obama:roll:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> im defo not voting conservative(although i do agree with the reintroduction of *national service* is awesome). I feel lib dems are going to be too soft and i dont really want to vote labour as they have had long enough.
> Probably go for plaid cymru as they have done well in my area which is quite sh!tty
> I wish i could vote for Obama:roll:


National Service? 'YOU HAVE TO GO INTO THE ARMY AND KILL PEOPLE/POSSIBLY DIE'?


----------



## manda88

I don't know absolutely anything to do with any of the parties so I'm not going to vote at all, the only people I know are Gordon Brown and David Cameron and they're both idiots. If any of them have said that they'll stop giving out taxes to pikeys and people who can't be arsed to find jobs then I'll vote for them!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I don't know absolutely anything to do with any of the parties so I'm not going to vote at all, the only people I know are Gordon Brown and David Cameron and they're both idiots. If any of them have said that they'll stop giving out taxes to pikeys and people who can't be arsed to find jobs then I'll vote for them!!


Conservatives then. haha
You'll get less taxes with them.
Please vote! It's the only thing we can do to change the country.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Conservatives then. haha
> You'll get less taxes with them.
> Please vote! It's the only thing we can do to change the country.


My one measley little vote won't make any difference probably! Who's the racist bloke? And who's the bloke for conservatives?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> *My one measley little vote won't make any difference probably!* Who's the racist bloke? And who's the bloke for conservatives?


Oh manda! The amount of people with that attitude DOES make a difference!

Nick Griffin is BNP, David Cameron is Conservative.


----------



## jme2049

not national service like that. I think it would do the kids off today a great deal(im 22) but most kids about 3/4 years younger in cardiff are little wrong'uns. Walking round like gangsters until i kick'em in there faces!!!!:devil:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh manda! The amount of people with that attitude DOES make a difference!
> 
> Nick Griffin is BNP, David Cameron is Conservative.


i hate nick griffin. ive fallen out with people because they have joined the bnp. idiots.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Lib dems would kill this country no limits on imigrarion and they wanna use the euro vote conservative! Although there not the greatest better then labour and lib dems!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh manda! The amount of people with that attitude DOES make a difference!
> 
> Nick Griffin is BNP, David Cameron is Conservative.


OK I won't vote for the racist man, I don't even know what he wants to do or anything, and I can't remember what he said that was racist, I just know it was something! someone threw an egg at David Cameron and he laughed about it, so I think he's my kind of bloke. Who's lib deb and what do they want to do?


----------



## jme2049

im gone to bed to watch red dwarf on dave 

you guys stay up far too late for me!


----------



## LIZARD

CONSERVATIVE for me


----------



## manda88

Totally changing the subject, Matt's pic of Theodore the mossy frog got through to the POTM final!! First time he's entered it too! Unfortunately Oliver and her locust didn't get through, maybe next month!
Everyone vote for Theodore!
And just cos I'm nice, Andaroos pic got through too, so vote for him as well!! As long as a frog wins, I don't mind! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LIZARD said:


> CONSERVATIVE for me


Do one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Lib dems would kill this country no limits on imigrarion and they wanna use the euro vote conservative! Although there not the greatest better then labour and lib dems!


Lib Dems differ in that they would acutally keep a track on people leaving the country. They're liberals, of course they would value freedom of movement, along with that goes all the other civil liberties you'd expect from a social democratic party, plus the value on increasing business between nations. Immigration won't matter so much when we're not stifled by Labour's authoritarianism or the Tories corporatism.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I must say I'm swinging conservative at the moment.
Gutted that my tadpole pic didn't get through


----------



## LIZARD

defo conservative i would vote ofr the monster raving loony party if would do any good

yes i know i voted for theodore earlier i love the pic


----------



## ipreferaflan

I still wanna get rid of the ringwraiths. CONTRADICTION TIME.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm voting Labour, because my local MP is a pretty sound guy, and because, even though they have done oodles I disagree with, this government has done more for LGBT rights in this country than any government in history.


My gay vote


----------



## ipreferaflan

ipreferaflan said:


> I must say I'm swinging conservative at the moment.
> Gutted that my tadpole pic didn't get through


CONSERVATIVE?! I put lib dem! I'm sure I did!

Come off it, Ron. LIBERALS! They'd do more for gay rights than labour have, if they had the chance!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Do any of you work out your politics before looking at parties, or is it more see which is most relevant at the time?

I've always been socially libertarian but economically I fluctuate between moderate socialism and classical liberalism.


----------



## Ron Magpie

@ Flanman: Yah, probably true- they were for it before Labour, as well- but I don't really see them getting in on their own. I'd be quite happy with a hung parliament, actually, with the Lib dems in the middle to cut out the excesses of the other two. But my MP has a 100% good record on voting for pro-measures, and he's done a lot of good locally as well.

@Morgan: To be honest, I'm a bit pragmatic- Labour were the only party with half a chance of getting the Tories chucked out in '97, and at the time I wanted that more than anything! My personal politics are more Wet Liberal/Green (voted Green in the Euro Elections- and she got in!), but if the alternative is being shafted by 'Call-Me-Dave', I'll take Labour any day!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm up for communism. When has it let anyone down in the past?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

RM: You're roughly the same as me I guess, have voted Green in the past, will vote Labour tactically if I have to.

Flan: Hush ya gums!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I dont like the way politics are done here. I prefer the way we do it in America. Voting for the person to be in charge, and voting for the smaller people to represent your state locally...I know it is kinda the same, but to be honest, they seem to get more done. By having one person with the final say (the one you voted in) and not having Whips to influence your votes threatening your position within the party or house in the future means that out MPs can vote using their head and on behalf of constituents, rather than just sticking to what the party wants them to say. I think the way they do it here does not allow for the constituents to have a proper say...and I think most of us want some propaganda from each of the parties, and not have to choose just one..

but then I dont know much about politics anyway...so I may just be talking crap. :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm pretty damn Green too. I think most people on this forum probably are!
I have very little idea of what a Conservative government would be like considering I've known labour pretty much all my life.

I'd say I was liberal, but it's hard to be liberal with so many conflicting ethnicities and religions around.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm pretty damn Green too. I think most people on this forum probably are!
> I have very little idea of what a Conservative government would be like considering I've known labour pretty much all my life.
> 
> I'd say I was liberal, but it's hard to be liberal with so many conflicting ethnicities and religions around.


You can still be liberal and oppose immigation/multicultaralism to a certain extent. Some cultures conflict, some don't, they can always evolve anyway. Every first generation has trouble fitting in, it happened with Indians but they're part of our culture now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> I dont like the way politics are done here. I prefer the way we do it in America. Voting for the person to be in charge, and voting for the smaller people to represent your state locally...I know it is kinda the same, but to be honest, they seem to get more done. By having one person with the final say (the one you voted in) and not having Whips to influence your votes threatening your position within the party or house in the future means that out MPs can vote using their head and on behalf of constituents, rather than just sticking to what the party wants them to say. I think the way they do it here does not allow for the constituents to have a proper say...and I think most of us want some propaganda from each of the parties, and not have to choose just one..
> 
> but then I dont know much about politics anyway...so I may just be talking crap. :whistling2:


A mix of the British and US systems would be good, I'd still take the British system with the type of electoral forum the Lib Dems are wanting to bring in. Labour and Cons won't it benefits them, if people really want more say they won't vote Labour or Conservative.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> A mix of the British and US systems would be good, I'd still take the British system with the type of electoral forum the Lib Dems are wanting to bring in. Labour and Cons won't it benefits them, if people really want more say they won't vote Labour or Conservative.


I don't have a clue about politics because i'm crap with all that sort of stuff. I was going to vote Lib Dems because my thinking is- Conservative had a shot and screwed up, labour had a go and again they haven't been great so why not let lib dems have ago.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm lib demming it.


----------



## jme2049

lib dems wont win.


----------



## manda88

I'm gonna vote Diglett.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm gonna vote Diglett.


he's got my vote!
an he's alot less slimey than those mp's!:devil:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> lib dems wont win.


You wont win:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

i'll never win.

As long as conservatives don't win i don't mind


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> lib dems wont win.


It's not about them winning a majority. It's about them winning seats. It certainly looks like they're doing better than last time, this time round.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> It's not about them winning a majority. It's about them winning seats. It certainly looks like they're doing better than last time, this time round.


they'll definately do better. They only had 63 seats. Labour will lose seats (to lib dems i imagine or the smaller parties) 

Im voting Plaid Cymru. They have done brilliantly in my area and Cardiff in general and i think if they can get more seats the better it is for Wales and Cardiff


----------



## manda88




----------



## jme2049

:lol2::lol2::lol2: Thats quality. Loving his tie aswell


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

What's all this malarky with seats, i thought it was just done on the amount of voes people each party got. Now im even more confused :?:


----------



## Ron Magpie

It's 'cos you are voting for a particular candidate- if he or she gets enough votes, they win the seat. If enough of their party win seats, the party as a whole wins the election.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> It's 'cos you are voting for a particular candidate- if he or she gets enough votes, they win the seat. If enough of their party win seats, the party as a whole wins the election.


Oh right now I get it, I told you i was useless and dint know a thing about politics:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm voting BNP! :whistling2:.......

No im not. I can't vote. 

They suck foreigners.

If I could vote, it would deffiantly be the Raving monster looneys people!! I paticulary like this part of their manifesto:



 Elektrickery.
It should be mandatory that, in the event of a power cut, when the power goes off, it should be switched back on 30 seconds later for 2 minutes so you can locate the candles and flashlights. (suggested by Galaxy Woman)


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What's all this malarky with seats, i thought it was just done on the amount of voes people each party got. Now im even more confused :?:


Each area has their own representative.
On the Isle Of Wight we have:

Andrew Turner - Conservative
Jill Wareham - Liberal Democrats
Mark Cheverton (I think) - Labour
and some guy for UKIP and other people for other parties... but I don't know their names.

Whoever wins in your area gets a seat in parliament. They represent your area.
A Conservative victory on the Isle Of Wight means one seat in parliament. Add the seats up and whoever has the majority of seats is the leading party.

Geddit?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Right im on the late shift again and am very bored, someone entertain me.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I'm voting BNP! :whistling2:.......
> 
> No im not. I can't vote.
> 
> They suck foreigners.
> 
> If I could vote, it would deffiantly be the Raving monster looneys people!! I paticulary like this part of their manifesto:
> 
> 
> 
> Elektrickery.
> It should be mandatory that, in the event of a power cut, when the power goes off, it should be switched back on 30 seconds later for 2 minutes so you can locate the candles and flashlights. (suggested by Galaxy Woman)


I can only pray to God that they never lower the voting age.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I don't have a clue about politics because i'm crap with all that sort of stuff. I was going to vote Lib Dems because my thinking is- Conservative had a shot and screwed up, labour had a go and again they haven't been great so why not let lib dems have ago.



Check our political history from the end of the old liberal party, labour, con, labour con. Tories privatise too much and cater to large business interests, people want more government, labour get in, the opposite happens, people want less government. Repeat for 80 years.

In case you're wondering where the lib dems come in. In the mid 80s a group of break away MPs left the labour party to form the Social democratic party (SDP) who eventually merged with the remnants of the old liberal party to become the Liberal democrats. So they've been around 25 years odd. The Labour party saw pretty much the same time span after formation before they had a chance in government.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check our political history from the end of the old liberal party, labour, con, labour con. Tories privatise too much and cater to large business interests, people want more government, labour get in, the opposite happens, people want less government. Repeat for 80 years.


Exactly so Lib dems can come in and maybe go somewhere in between. It might work. but probably not because at the end of the day there all the same, money money money


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I can only pray to God that they never lower the voting age.


Or I don't get older:whistling2:

I'd never vote for the BNP, what a bunch of boostards!

Can you actually vote for the RMLP?:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Or I don't get older:whistling2:
> 
> I'd never vote for the BNP, what a bunch of boostards!
> 
> Can you actually vote for the RMLP?:lol2:


If there's a representative in your area, I think so.


----------



## Nix

Yep ipreferaflan is right. If you have a representative for them in your area you can vote for the MRLP.

Trouble is with Lib Dem is that they don't get enough support in the home counties to get in. 

I am definitely not voting labour though!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nix said:


> Yep ipreferaflan is right. If you have a representative for them in your area you can vote for the MRLP.
> 
> Trouble is with Lib Dem is that they don't get enough support in the home counties to get in.
> 
> *I am definitely not voting labour though!*


First post in OTB (?) and I like you already!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Have you seen that myself and andaroo got our frogs into the finals for POTM, first time i have entered it as well, i am chuffed. Lets see how i do!!!


----------



## RhianB87

what is nicer,
Fantasy horned frogs
or 
ornate horned frogs?


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> what is nicer,
> Fantasy horned frogs
> or
> ornate horned frogs?


Fantaseeeeeeeh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ornate.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Fantasy.


----------



## DeadLee

FallenAngel said:


> what is nicer,
> Fantasy horned frogs
> or
> ornate horned frogs?


I say ornate but from what i have heard they are hard to get a hold off due to captive breeding making them imbred


----------



## DeadLee

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have you seen that myself and andaroo got our frogs into the finals for POTM, first time i have entered it as well, i am chuffed. Lets see how i do!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## andaroo

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have you seen that myself and andaroo got our frogs into the finals for POTM, first time i have entered it as well, i am chuffed. Lets see how i do!!!


It's my first time I have entered it too! I am made up to be in the final! Thanks to everyone who has voted for my pepito so far it means alot to me... and him!!:flrt::2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

sorry andaroo i had already voted for matts mossy this morning.:gasp:
I love the weird lil guys.


----------



## andaroo

jme2049 said:


> sorry andaroo i had already voted for matts mossy this morning.:gasp:
> I love the weird lil guys.


:devil:


----------



## jme2049

andaroo said:


> :devil:


I do like pepito but :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha I did the same. Andaroo was not best pleased. To be honest, you're pwning everyone Andyboy.


----------



## andaroo

jme2049 said:


> I do like pepito but :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha it's ok as long as your vote went to a frog then its all good. :lol2: 
A frog must win this time! Morgan almost won but then came second  at the last minute. Every vote counts so come on amphib section vote vote vote! :notworthy:


----------



## jme2049

it was the 1st time i voted for something. Im sure you'll get some more pics soon enough then the 'phibs shall rise up and strike down there scaley foe!!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

_jake_ said:


> If I could vote, it would deffiantly be the Raving monster looneys people!! I paticulary like this part of their manifesto:
> 
> 
> 
> Elektrickery.
> It should be mandatory that, in the event of a power cut, when the power goes off, it should be switched back on 30 seconds later for 2 minutes so you can locate the candles and flashlights. (suggested by Galaxy Woman)





ipreferaflan said:


> I can only pray to God that they never lower the voting age.


I've never voted, & I refuse to do so until my area has a MRLP candidate. 




matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have you seen that myself and andaroo got our frogs into the finals for POTM, first time i have entered it as well, i am chuffed. Lets see how i do!!!


I find my loyalties torn - I may have to do eeny-mieeny-miney-mo between you & Andaroo.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I voted. All of the pics were fab! Especially liked the snake one! 

I agree though, would be nice to keep amphibs in the top three...but winning would be better...

Next month should be:

Best out of focus pic taken by shitty camera and with no lights. 

I would win hands down!:2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> I voted. All of the pics were fab! Especially liked the snake one!
> 
> I agree though, would be nice to keep amphibs in the top three...but winning would be better...
> 
> Next month should be:
> 
> Best out of focus pic taken by shitty camera and with no lights.
> 
> I would win hands down!:2thumb:


thank you for your vote my dear :flrt: much appreciated xx


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> I voted. All of the pics were fab! Especially liked the snake one!
> 
> I agree though, would be nice to keep amphibs in the top three...but winning would be better...
> 
> Next month should be:
> 
> Best out of focus pic taken by shitty camera and with no lights.
> 
> I would win hands down!:2thumb:


Agreed  thats a great topic!

There always seems to be tons of snakes!


----------



## ilovetoads2

The snake ones are stunning though...but with my camera and skills I would be lucky to get one of my geckos in a picture, let alone allowing you to actually be able to tell what their skin texture is like or what colour the eyes are! :blush:


----------



## manda88

Where is everyone today? I'm so bored, I need some entertainment!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm here mandapanda!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Where is everyone today? I'm so bored, I need some entertainment!


I am currently sitting in a college lecture about animal welfare... really bored!! :bash:


----------



## jme2049

it is suspiciously quiet today....

i was cleaning the house whilst listening to Michael Buble!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Payday tomorrow OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Payday tomorrow OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


woooo!!!
I got paid today! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm here mandapanda!


THANK GOD!!!!!



jme2049 said:


> it is suspiciously quiet today....
> 
> i was cleaning the house whilst listening to Michael Buble!


Good choice, I love a bit of Buble, his voice... :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## manda88

Please don't get the conversation back onto politics, I'm sorry but my god it's boring! Basically don't vote for Gordon Brown cos he's a big fat one eyed tit! SORTED.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Please don't get the conversation back onto politics, I'm sorry but my god it's boring! Basically don't vote for Gordon Brown cos he's a big fat one eyed tit! SORTED.


:lol2:.

he's screwed now after yesterday. Its like he wants to dig himself deeper


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Good choice, I love a bit of Buble, his voice... :flrt:


Buble is awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> please don't get the conversation back onto politics, i'm sorry but my god it's boring! Basically don't vote for gordon brown cos he's a big fat one eyed tit! Sorted.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Please don't get the conversation back onto politics, I'm sorry but my god it's boring! Basically don't vote for Gordon Brown cos he's a big fat one eyed tit! SORTED.


Oh come off it. It's not as boring as when you all start going on about cars. Or sh*t-machines (dogs).

You're a bigoted woman.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:.
> 
> he's screwed now after yesterday. Its like he wants to dig himself deeper


I can't see what the fuss is about- the woman clearly *is* a bigot.


@Morgan: Can you send me that chart? It's awesome!


----------



## jme2049

i didnt think it was that bad either if im honest, but the way the press has jumped on it is bad and the other 2 are bound to use it to their advantage in the debate tonight.


This made me laughhttp://www.facebook.com/pages/Vandalised-Conservative-Billboards/117203521630597


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


>


Aww I'm sorry, you can talk about it if you want.



ipreferaflan said:


> Oh come off it. It's not as boring as when you all start going on about cars. Or sh*t-machines (dogs).
> 
> You're a bigoted woman.


Alright, gay! The car convo didn't go on for too long, and I didn't join in teh dog convo cos I don't have one, so ner!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't see what the fuss is about- the woman clearly *is* a bigot.


I think it's more about his two-facedness. Yes, that's a word.
He was all nice to her until he got in the car.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Alright, *gay*! The car convo didn't go on for too long, and I didn't join in teh dog convo cos I don't have one, so ner!


Homophobe!
*WE'VE GOT A BNP SUPPORTER HERE!*


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> i didnt think it was that bad either if im honest, but the way the press has jumped on it is bad and the other 2 are bound to use it to their advantage in the debate tonight.
> 
> 
> This made me laughVandalised Conservative Billboards | Facebook


haha! I've seen that before. Some of them are funny. Some of them are just the signs with sh*t thrown all over them.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Homophobe!
> *WE'VE GOT A BNP SUPPORTER HERE!*


Is this your way of coming out? :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Is this your way of coming out? :whistling2:


If I was coming out, there would be fireworks and the whole shabang.


----------



## RhianB87

What exciting things is everyone doing today?


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> What exciting things is everyone doing today?


A reflective assignment! YAY!


----------



## manda88

Working, woo! I just changed my sig again though, I get bored of working so find something else to do. I'm going fishing this weekend for the first time in ages, hopefully it won't rain too much but it'll probably be a hurricane knowing my luck.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Working, woo! I just changed my sig again though, I get bored of working so find something else to do. I'm going fishing this weekend for the first time in ages, hopefully it won't rain too much but it'll probably be a hurricane knowing my luck.


I thought you got the best fish when it was raining?


----------



## RhianB87

arent we exciting!
I should be doing more on my dissertation!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I thought you got the best fish when it was raining?


Apparently the best fish come out when it's a full moon! I've never caught a good fish when it's raining, but just after it stops raining tends to be a good time for some reason.


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> arent we exciting!
> I should be doing more on my dissertation!!


How many words you got left?



manda88 said:


> Apparently the best fish come out when it's a full moon! I've never caught a good fish when it's raining, but just after it stops raining tends to be a good time for some reason.


I went fishing once and caught a bass. Then it died when I put it in the water.
Put me right off.

Crabbing on the other hand...


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> How many words you got left?
> 
> 
> 
> I went fishing once and caught a bass. Then it died when I put it in the water.
> Put me right off.
> 
> Crabbing on the other hand...


Fair enough, I wouldn't like that either, I've neever been sea fishing before though. I tried crabbing last year in Portsmouth but I think it was the wrong time of year to be doing it, either that or I'm just crap.


----------



## jme2049

I went sea fishing out in the bristol channel i caught a skate! gave it to my mate who's a chef to cook. I go river fishing aswell trout and salmon mainly but cant fish for them at the moment because they're spawning i think?

Crabs scare the hell out of me so ain't been crabbing. Although i do like rainbow crabs i see in the aquarium centers


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't see what the fuss is about- the woman clearly *is* a bigot.
> 
> 
> @Morgan: Can you send me that chart? It's awesome!


She certainly is. The answer to her question of course was "Eastern Europe".

I just posted it from another forum, can you just right click and save?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Summer is the best time. Bit of bacon and a rock in one of those little wash bags.








Tie it to a piece of string and you'll catch hundreds.

I love it. It's so fun.


----------



## RhianB87

I love crabbing!!!
Its so much fun!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ooh I like crabbing too, my friend has a boat and we put a prawn net over the side once, so fun!

btw baby milk frog pic up :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Done it- thanks Morgan!


----------



## RhianB87

We should all go crabbing! It would be so much fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> We should all go crabbing! It would be so much fun :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hell yes! Meet on the Isle Of Wight. Bargain.


----------



## RhianB87

The Isle of Wight is nice, I havent been there in ages!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> The Isle of Wight is nice, I havent been there in ages!


It IS! It is nice.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

DO they still have the dino museum? :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> DO they still have the dino museum? :lol2:


They don't call us Dinosaur Isle for nothing.


----------



## jme2049

I used to be obsessed with dinosaurs. Cardiff museum had some good dinosaur exhibits before and i would always leave with a toy from the gift shop, but when i went a few weeks back it was quite poo, i was more fascinated by a pigeon(dead) caught in some netting by a window. Gift shop was bunk aswell. They had banksy postcards and birthday cards but no dinosaur toys:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I still am obsessed. I got a poster of loads of herbivores on my wall.
Most people say carnivores are cooler but they all the look the same just different sizes!
My favourite dinosaur, the Plesiosaur, is one of the very few exceptions.










So cool.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Allosarus









Tyrannosaurus









Utahraptor









Deinonychus









Give me Stegosaurus, Triceratops or Pachycelaphalosaurus any day.


----------



## jme2049

i always liked ankylosarus. Big club tail an cool spikes. Most of my toys wear t-rexs, triceratops or a few brachiosaurus.

Im playing pokemon red online!:blush: starting with charizard my gameboy is long gone now otherwise i'd be on that

edit: woops charmander


----------



## manda88

I used to love dinosaurs when I was little, my favourite part of Fantasia was the dinosaur bit. I had loads of toys as well, I remember when we were on holiday once and we were driving along a motorway, my step dad was in the car in front of the one I was in and was holding one of my dinosaurs out of the sunroof, I specifically remember that it was a diplodocus and I was throwing a proper panic that he was gonna drop it!! I've still got a puzzle somewhere, it's well good. Puzzles are awesome.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> i always liked ankylosarus. Big club tail an cool spikes. Most of my toys wear t-rexs, triceratops or a few brachiosaurus.
> 
> Im playing pokemon red online!:blush: starting with charizard my gameboy is long gone now otherwise i'd be on that
> 
> edit: woops charmander


Pokemon is the best!! I need the new game that's come out on DS!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Pokemon is the best!! I need the new game that's come out on DS!


I don't have one. I think my lil cousin has it though. Might have to steal it. 
I haven't got a clue about all the new pokemon i liked it when it was only 151


----------



## ipreferaflan

I loved brachiosaurus. I took a toy one to France one year.

Pokemon is insanely good. I started with Bulbasaur last time. Still got my gameboy. My brother has all 151 pokemon on Red.

Fav pokemon everyone?

Mine's lickitung.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I don't have one. I think my lil cousin has it though. Might have to steal it.
> I haven't got a clue about all the new pokemon *i liked it when it was only 151*


Sucks now.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I don't have one. I think my lil cousin has it though. Might have to steal it.
> I haven't got a clue about all the new pokemon i liked it when it was only 151


You're so right, the only new Pokemon I like are Marill and the little penguin one, I can't remember what it's called.



ipreferaflan said:


> I loved brachiosaurus. I took a toy one to France one year.
> 
> Pokemon is insanely good. I started with Bulbasaur last time. Still got my gameboy. My brother has all 151 pokemon on Red.
> 
> Fav pokemon everyone?
> 
> Mine's lickitung.


I always loved Wigglytuff and Ponyta cos I like horses.


----------



## jme2049

My fave has got to be Arcanine closely followed by Dragonite and the electric evolved version of evie cant remember what its called?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Rapidash was cool. Is the penguin Piplup?
I like the cow.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> My fave has got to be Arcanine closely followed by Dragonite and the electric evolved version of evie cant remember what its called?


Jolteon! I preferred Vaporeon.


----------



## jme2049

aahh accidently closed the page. im gonna download it somewhere. Anyone know where i can download it???


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Rapidash was cool. Is the penguin Piplup?
> I like the cow.


Yeah, I really should remember it's name seeing as I have a goldfish called Piplup!!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Jolteon! I preferred Vaporeon.


Yeah! Jolteon was cool as.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> aahh accidently closed the page. im gonna download it somewhere. Anyone know where i can download it???


Gameboy emulator

Pokemon Red

Knock yourself out.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Gameboy emulator
> 
> Pokemon Red
> 
> Knock yourself out.


Harvey you are a legend! The world around me now does not matter!


----------



## manda88

Did anyone else ever do that cheat where if you kept 'surfing' up and down the east side of Cinnabar Island, you'd get loads of whatever item is 4th down in your list? I did that with the things you'd use to get your pokemon up to the next level, moonstones or whetever they were. I was a terrible cheater.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Did anyone else ever do that cheat where if you kept 'surfing' up and down the east side of Cinnabar Island, you'd get loads of whatever item is 4th down in your list? I did that with the things you'd use to get your pokemon up to the next level, moonstones or whetever they were. I was a terrible cheater.


yeah i used to do that cheat. misingo!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> yeah i used to do that cheat. misingo!


That's the one!! I had a gameboy colour and a gameboy advance at one point so when I bought pokemon yellow, I exchanged crappy level 5 pokemon on the new game for a level 100 Blastoise from the old game, so I'd be invincible on the new game, mwahahaha! I used to get really angry when I would lose against Zapdos or one of the other bird pokemon cos that was the only chance you'd get to catch it, so I'd save it before I fought it and then if I lost then I'd just turn it off and then back on again so I could try again.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That's the one!! I had a gameboy colour and a gameboy advance at one point so when I bought pokemon yellow, I exchanged crappy level 5 pokemon on the new game for a level 100 Blastoise from the old game, so I'd be invincible on the new game, mwahahaha! I used to get really angry when I would lose against Zapdos or one of the other bird pokemon cos that was the only chance you'd get to catch it, so I'd save it before I fought it and then if I lost then I'd just turn it off and then back on again so I could try again.


I just did the surf cheat with the masterball! Catch Zapdos, Articuno, Moltres, Mewtwo all in one. Rare candies were the ones that made you go up a level.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha. Does anyone else have this ad?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha. Does anyone else have this ad?
> image


na i got that idiot duck one at the top of mine


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha. Does anyone else have this ad?
> image


No?! Jealous!! I only ever have adverts asking me if I want a loan, even the internet knows I'm broke!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah I got a pokemon one too :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Does anyone have facebook?
http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny?ref=profile


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does anyone have facebook?
> http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny?ref=profile


Just added you. Harvey Broadhurst!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Accepted


----------



## LIZARD

sent you a friend request jazzy B


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Accepted :no1:


----------



## LIZARD

COOLIO :2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I has a Bookface too. http://www.facebook.com/cazzzzzzz Feel free to add me :2thumb:

Now that Chester my (not so) little WTF is getting bigger I decided last night to start reducing how often he's fed. So last night I didn't feed him. I wake up this morning to a VERY peed off looking frog sitting by the door to his tank alternatively shouting at me & bashing the door with his hands :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I has a Bookface too. http://www.facebook.com/cazzzzzzz Feel free to add me :2thumb:
> 
> Now that Chester my (not so) little WTF is getting bigger I decided last night to start reducing how often he's fed. So last night I didn't feed him. I wake up this morning to a VERY peed off looking frog sitting by the door to his tank alternatively shouting at me & bashing the door with his hands :blush:


haha! I feed mine every other day.
Can't wait for DW tomorrow!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ That's what I plan to do from now on with Chester...until he gets huge like Oscar, then it'll be every 3-4 days.

DW isn't on tomorrow???? Tomorrow is Friday & Friday isn't a DW day.


----------



## andaroo

I feed my whites once a week cos they are too fat!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ That's what I plan to do from now on with Chester...until he gets huge like Oscar, then it'll be every 3-4 days.
> 
> DW isn't on tomorrow???? Tomorrow is Friday & Friday isn't a DW day.


Owhhhhh I thought it was Friday today!


----------



## andaroo

what is DW?


----------



## andaroo

doctor who? :roll:


----------



## RhianB87

Woo some of my stuff in preparation for my horned frog (when I order one!) has started to turn up!


----------



## Pipkin28

Get Radio 2 on now, guys. Jeremy Vine has Nick Griffin, leader of the BNP on his show at 12.30 - should be an _interesting_ debate today!! 

Will Jeremy EXPLODE before the end of his show???? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Get Radio 2 on now, guys. Jeremy Vine has Nick Griffin, leader of the BNP on his show at 12.30 - should be an _interesting_ debate today!!
> 
> Will Jeremy EXPLODE before the end of his show???? :lol2:


Hopfully!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

I like Jezza, he argues well.... he lights the blue touchpaper, by riling his guests up and then stands well back while they hang themselves!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Get Radio 2 on now, guys. Jeremy Vine has Nick Griffin, leader of the BNP on his show at 12.30 - should be an _interesting_ debate today!!
> 
> Will Jeremy EXPLODE before the end of his show???? :lol2:


Hopefully they will take each other out in a mutual explosion!


----------



## Pipkin28

After all that, I missed the BNP discussion! Bugger! :lol2:


Well, I'm off to Twickenham tomorrow to watch the Army v Navy Rugby. I've got such and early start! I have to be in work for 5.15am for a champagne (well, Cava!!!) breakfast and than on the coach for a 6am set off! (Drinking all the way!!) By the time we get home again it will be about 11 - 12pm!!! 
Somebody tell me why I do this every year???? Oh yeah..... the John Smiths is about 50p a can!!! Woop!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> doctor who? :roll:


Mmmhmmmm.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> After all that, I missed the BNP discussion! Bugger! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm off to Twickenham tomorrow to watch the Army v Navy Rugby. I've got such and early start! I have to be in work for 5.15am for a champagne (well, Cava!!!) breakfast and than on the coach for a 6am set off! (Drinking all the way!!) By the time we get home again it will be about 11 - 12pm!!!
> Somebody tell me why I do this every year???? Oh yeah..... the John Smiths is about 50p a can!!! Woop!


My dad and uncle are going to this and bringing some cheesey cd's! I was going to go but I have to work.. Boo  have a fabby time and have a few for me!


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My dad and uncle are going to this and bringing some cheesey cd's! I was going to go but I have to work.. Boo  have a fabby time and have a few for me!


 
It'll be more than a few that I'll be having....... ooh, are we talking beers or rugby players??? *chuckles and runs away in shame* (NOT!) :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

All my cheesy music is on my mp3 player!!!


----------



## manda88

Speaking of cheesey music, I've been listening to McFly, Busted and Matt Willis all day today, beat that!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Speaking of cheesey music, I've been listening to McFly, Busted and Matt Willis all day today, beat that!


 
You win :no1:

I cannot beat that.

At least it wasn't Westlife, Boyzone or Ronan Keating


----------



## ipreferaflan

Even cheesier... One of my mates just uploaded some music from my original band 'Subsidence'.
I wrote the songs when I was 13-14... It's so bad.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Even cheesier... One of my mates just uploaded some music from my original band 'Subsidence'.
> I wrote the songs when I was 13-14... It's so bad.


 
Full of teenage angst????


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Even cheesier... One of my mates just uploaded some music from my original band 'Subsidence'.
> I wrote the songs when I was 13-14... It's so bad.


Post a link or it's not true!

Pipkin, nobody beats Westlife, it's all about Flying Without Wings, and Rollercoaster by Ronan Keating! I used to have a huge poster of Ronan when I was little and I'd kiss it before I went to bed.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Post a link or it's not true!
> 
> Pipkin, *nobody beats Westlife*, it's all about Flying Without Wings, and Rollercoaster by Ronan Keating! *I used to have a huge poster of Ronan when I was little and I'd kiss it before I went to bed*.


 
I'm sorry, I can't talk to you anymore!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I used to go out with a bloke who loved Westlife, Boyzone, Ronan.... and STEPS!!!!!! WTF was I thinking???? Still, I can laugh about it/him now!!! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't talk to you anymore!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I used to go out with a bloke who loved Westlife, Boyzone, Ronan.... and STEPS!!!!!! WTF was I thinking???? Still, I can laugh about it/him now!!! :whistling2:


Oh my god Steps were the best thing ever!!! When I was little I loved them, B*Witched and of all people, Celine Dion!!
I hate that Westlife have done a cover of pretty much every other song in the world.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Oh my god Steps were the best thing ever!!! When I was little I loved them, B*Witched and of all people, Celine Dion!!
> I hate that Westlife have done a cover of pretty much every other song in the world.


 
The thing is, you were probably in your teens when they were in the charts, so you can be forgiven for your diabolical taste in music (I won't admit to my early musical faux pas, it is enough to say that I am a child of the 70's - that is enough evidence in anyone's case against me!!)
My boyfriend, however, was in his mid 30's when the news that Steps were splitting up rendered him incapable of rational thought and devastated him beyond belief!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm sorry, I can't talk to you anymore!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I used to go out with a bloke who loved Westlife, Boyzone, Ronan.... and STEPS!!!!!! WTF was I thinking???? Still, I can laugh about it/him now!!! :whistling2:


Was he gay by any chance/ or is gay now anyway. Just hadn't come out at the time.


----------



## chulainn

s club 7 ? they wer all cr:censor


----------



## jme2049

chulainn said:


> s club 7 ? they wer all cr:censor


Rachel Stevens!Rachel Stevens!Rachel Stevens!


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Was he gay by any chance/ or is gay now anyway. Just hadn't come out at the time.


Considering he was (and still is) a member of several, local musical amateur dramatics groups it is very, very likely!! 
It was a big concern of mine at the time that he was trying too hard to prove his masculinity and failing miserably!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Rachel Stevens!Rachel Stevens!Rachel Stevens!


I don't understand the attraction with Rachel Stevens, she has a very pinched face! But each to their own, I guess!! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Right guys, I'm off. Hope you have a great Bank Holiday Weekend, whatever you do!!! Catch you later!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I don't understand the attraction with Rachel Stevens, she has a very pinched face! But each to their own, I guess!! :lol2:


She's hot. Thats all there is to be said:flrt:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> She's hot. Thats all there is to be said:flrt:


Haha fair enough!! Adam Levine from Maroon 5 for me, with Jacob from Twilight's body........ :mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

If you dare.

I'm the one 'singing'. It makes me cringe so bad.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> If you dare.
> 
> I'm the one 'singing'. It makes me cringe so bad.


You make me cringe so bad!!!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pipkin28 said:


> I have to be in work for 5.15am for a champagne (well, Cava!!!) breakfast


Forgive me if my heart fails to bleed in pity :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh gosh yeah....S Club 7, Steps, a1 & 5ive were the soundtrack to my early teens. Everyone has musical skellingtons on the closet somewhere, although I have no problem listing Avenged Sevenfold along side the Scissor Sisters as some of my favourite bands.

Btw...Oscar says Hi:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You make me cringe so bad!!!!


Did you listen?

I just sold my tarantula


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Forgive me if my heart fails to bleed in pity :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Oh gosh yeah....S Club 7, Steps, a1 & 5ive were the soundtrack to my early teens. Everyone has musical skellingtons on the closet somewhere, although I have no problem listing Avenged Sevenfold along side the Scissor Sisters as some of my favourite bands.
> 
> Btw...Oscar says Hi:
> 
> image


Yay I love Oscar! He looks a bit scary in that pic though haha.



ipreferaflan said:


> Did you listen?
> 
> I just sold my tarantula


i think he meant it as in 'YOU make me cringe so bad', he told me just now that he doesn't have sound at work so he can't listen to it. I tried at work but it didn't let me so I'll try it now. Sorry about your tarantula, at least you can get more frogs now. They're cuter.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yay I love Oscar! He looks a bit scary in that pic though haha.
> 
> 
> 
> i think he meant it as in 'YOU make me cringe so bad', he told me just now that he doesn't have sound at work so he can't listen to it. I tried at work but it didn't let me so I'll try it now. Sorry about your tarantula, at least you can get more frogs now. They're cuter.


Ah. Witty old Matt McMARRRRRN.

I'm not allowed more frogs.  Mardy momma.

The tracks are all in German for some reason.
But here are the actual titles:

1. Along We Came
2. Wish You Were Here
3. The Na Na Na Song
4. Nightmare
5. Addicted

Even typing them out makes me feel nauseous.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

manda88 said:


> Yay I love Oscar! He looks a bit scary in that pic though haha.


Sowwi. Here's a smiley one to make the scary go away. 










I adore this froggy:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Win frog!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah. Witty old Matt McMARRRRRN.
> 
> I'm not allowed more frogs.  Mardy momma.
> 
> The tracks are all in German for some reason.
> But here are the actual titles:
> 
> 1. Along We Came
> 2. Wish You Were Here
> 3. The Na Na Na Song
> 4. Nightmare
> 5. Addicted
> 
> Even typing them out makes me feel nauseous.


I can't listen to them cos I don't have the right kind of file in order to listen to it 
Why did you sell the tarantula then?



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Sowwi. Here's a smiley one to make the scary go away.
> 
> image
> 
> I adore this froggy:flrt:


That's better!! He is just soooooooooooooooooooooo cute, I want to hug him!!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

New av. Yay or Nay?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I can't listen to them cos I don't have the right kind of file in order to listen to it
> Why did you sell the tarantula then?


That's a DAMN shame.

I had to use her tank and the space for froglets.


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> New av. Yay or Nay?


He looks like Gojira!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> He looks like Gojira!


Nomming cities with that gummy lilttle mouth??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone in tonight?


----------



## LIZARD

im ere just about! Chinese and bed for me i reckon got work in the morn


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ice cream plus flake sprinkled on top = NOOM.


----------



## LIZARD

Ohhhh u have just reminded me i have ice cream:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I had chinese too!! I've just spent the last half hour having to listen to Yoshi calling and calling and calling, he sounded like a yappy little dog. He usually just calls like 'tweet..........tweet.........tweet' but today he's been proper chirping away like 'rarararararararara' like when a hyena laughs! Little freak. He's shut up now cos we put food in there with him, I can guarantee that by the morning they will have capsised the tub and all the crickets will have drowned.


----------



## rhys s

hey manda the camera you use to take pictures is very nice i was just reading about it . it was the first one you told me to look at but i forgot the name of it now but it is £350-£400 for it!!


----------



## RhianB87

Evening!
Anyone around tonight?


----------



## rhys s

I am.


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> hey manda the camera you use to take pictures is very nice i was just reading about it . it was the first one you told me to look at but i forgot the name of it now but it is £350-£400 for it!!


Ha yeah it's pretty expensive! I got it for my 21st birthday so I was very lucky! With regards to SLR's it's actually in the low end range price wise, as other ones like Nikon and Canon can be like £3500!
I absolutely love my camera, I take loads of pics with it and take it pretty much everywhere I go so I'm definitely getting my moneys worth with it. Lenses are expensive too, I recently bought a macro lens for £150, which again is like the cheapest macro I could find, and I've got a zoom lens too which was £180, which is also a cheapo one, but at the end of the day it still does the same job as one that would cost a grand and I'm more than happy with them!
If you're after just a standard digi camera, I would recommend anything by Sony, Canon or Nikon


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> I am.


 
Hello :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rhys s

Thanks again manda i am looking for diffrent ones now .

Hello fallen angel


----------



## DeadLee

I am now..


----------



## RhianB87

how is everyone today?


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> how is everyone today?


bored and tipsy


----------



## RhianB87

YouTube - Stop That Pigeon - bird taken out by cricket ball


Poor bird!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just found out how to work out your name if you were a Tory MP.

Grandfather/mother's first name
Street you grew up on, double-barrelled with your headmaster/ex-headmaster's surname.

I am Jerry Adelaide-Williams.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I just found out how to work out your name if you were a Tory MP.
> 
> Grandfather/mother's first name
> Street you grew up on, double-barrelled with your headmaster/ex-headmaster's surname.
> 
> I am Jerry Adelaide-Williams.


I am Jefferey Hercules-Newtt.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I am Jefferey Hercules-Newtt.


ha! That's amazing.










'Pleased to make your acquaintance.'


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and here is one of the tadpoles.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

William Shaldon -Hall.


----------



## ipreferaflan

AmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPond










<3


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ginger :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

My girlfriend is ginger :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

lol...


----------



## Frogmad

nowt wrong with being ginger!!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ginger people are a bit mental tho soo hyper!


----------



## Frogmad

speaking as one of the said ginger people.........I aint gonna deny it we are mental :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Frogmad said:


> speaking as one of the said ginger people.........I aint gonna deny it we are mental :lol2:


Hah ha only a matter of time before they scientificly prove Ginger people have hyperactivity issues!


----------



## _jake_

Ginger people rock! 

P.s I'm not ginger.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is it true gingers smell of wee?


----------



## _jake_

Nah they smell of Ginger Cake, Yummmmmy!


----------



## Frogmad

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Is it true gingers smell of wee?


only when I get pee'd on by dogs at work!!!!


----------



## rhys s

anyone on ?


----------



## chulainn

yup


...........


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I am but not for long!


----------



## DeadLee

Things are slow on this forum today. Just seen iron man 2, awesome film you should all go see it.


----------



## rhys s

i didnt like number 1


----------



## ipreferaflan

I wanna see 2. I love RDJ. His performance in Natural Born Killers is amazing.


----------



## rhys s

a really good film is harry brown best film in ages .


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jah I've heard that. Would like to see it.

For those of you that aren't keen on gingers... watch M.I.As latest video. Song is called Born Free.


----------



## rhys s

ipreferaflan how do you sex fbt as i think i saw mine having a bit of rumpy pumpy but could it just be 2 males having fun.


----------



## ipreferaflan

rhys s said:


> ipreferaflan how do you sex fbt as i think i saw mine having a bit of rumpy pumpy but could it just be 2 males having fun.


Males call and are quite a bit smaller than the females.
That's all I know.


----------



## rhys s

hmmm well i think brain might be a bella


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> I just found out how to work out your name if you were a Tory MP.
> 
> Grandfather/mother's first name
> Street you grew up on, double-barrelled with your headmaster/ex-headmaster's surname.
> 
> I am Jerry Adelaide-Williams.


Mary Vally-Lever :| :|



ipreferaflan said:


> AmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPondAmyPond
> 
> image
> 
> <3


She is indeed ace.

'I'm 907 years old....do you know what that means??'

'yeah, it's been a while'

:lol2:




Jazzy B Bunny said:


> ginger :lol2:


:gasp::gasp: I is a ginger  Sorta.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG fruit flies everywhere like hundreds THEYRE IN MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG fruit flies everywhere like hundreds THEYRE IN MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!


Oh dear....never a good situation. Make a trap.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was trying to make a new culture and didnt realise the current one had produced so much! AYYEEEEE


----------



## DeadLee

I have been clearing out my cupboards and I have found so many cool and interesting frog things. Books, ornaments, beanie babies (lol) etc that I forgot I had. I am thinking of starting a picture thread for people to post pics of their cool frog related merchandise. What do you think? I have some pretty magnificent and life like ornaments and some funny ones too!!


----------



## rhys s

next time i go to my grandmas house i will get some pictures of her frogie things some are very big and theres a frog holding a umbrella. so yeah make a thread on it.


----------



## DeadLee

rhys s said:


> next time i go to my grandmas house i will get some pictures of her frogie things some are very big and theres a frog holding a umbrella. so yeah make a thread on it.


Cool should get it done 2moz


----------



## rhys s

what do you think of this ear rings on ebay . ? TANGO CHERRY CANS EARRINGS DRINK SoDA KiTsCh ReTrO ? on eBay (end time 15-May-10 23:21:47 BST)


i want to get some for a gift.


----------



## _jake_

A bit, crazy?


----------



## RhianB87

They are a bit odd

And 

WOOOO 600th post!!!:2thumb:


----------



## DeadLee

YouTube - Eating a Live Frog Heart


----------



## RobM

Blinx56 said:


> YouTube - Eating a Live Frog Heart


What's the problem? what does everyone else have for breakfast?


The texture and movement in your mouth must make you want to vomit


----------



## rhys s

i cant remember the programes name but it was on a while back when some one went to diffrent countrys and ate diffrent things and he ate a cobras heart and dog and cat meet


----------



## ipreferaflan

Commented. I want to punch that fat guy in the FACE.


----------



## manda88

Look at the fishies I caught yesterday and today!



















I caught 5 but these were the nicest of the lot, and one I didn't bother taking a pic of cos it was a tiny baby one!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

haha you look exactly how I pictured you!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bear Grylls meets Will Ferrell tonight....WIN.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Look at the fishies I caught yesterday and today!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I caught 5 but these were the nicest of the lot, and one I didn't bother taking a pic of cos it was a tiny baby one!


haha awwww. Look how happy you look.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Bear Grylls meets Will Ferrell tonight....WIN.


He comes from the IOW!

BG... not WF.


----------



## DeadLee

Morgan Freeman said:


> haha you look exactly how I pictured you!


Really? I thought they where a gay couple. No idea why, i just did.


----------



## DeadLee

Hey guys could you please give this thread a bit of attention i think it could be something pretty special if enough people post in it. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/509266-frog-merchandise-ornaments-pictures.html


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> Really? I thought they where a gay couple. No idea why, i just did.


HAHA LOL'D!
Really?!


----------



## DeadLee

Yeah really i did. Maybe its the avatars. Also check out the thread i started. I suspect you have some cool frog stuff


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> haha you look exactly how I pictured you!


Is this a good thing or a bad thing?!?! I look terrible in that pic, but then again I look terrible most of the time!!!



Blinx56 said:


> Really? I thought they where a gay couple. No idea why, i just did.


Tell me, how is AMANDA a guys name? And I'm pretty sure you've looked at my user profile, did you not notice the picture of a girl that came up?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> Yeah really i did. Maybe its the avatars. Also check out the thread i started. I suspect you have some cool frog stuff


I have no cool frog stuff haha. Bar frogs.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I have no cool frog stuff haha. Bar frogs.


Your cool enough! 8)


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> Is this a good thing or a bad thing?!?! I look terrible in that pic, but then again I look terrible most of the time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, how is AMANDA a guys name? And I'm pretty sure you've looked at my user profile, did you not notice the picture of a girl that came up?


Sorry i guess i just didn't notice your profile picture. And your name i just read it wrong as like MANda or somethign i don't know. I just did for some reason. I really don't pay much attention to names.


----------



## manda88

Blinx56 said:


> Sorry i guess i just didn't notice your profile picture. And your name i just read it wrong as like MANda or somethign i don't know. I just did for some reason. I really don't pay much attention to names.


I'll get it changed to GIRLda just for you!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Tell me, how is AMANDA a guys name? And I'm pretty sure you've looked at my user profile, did you not notice the picture of a girl that came up?


 
:lol2:

if people see my name before they see me most think I am a guy!
my real name that is !


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> I'll get it changed to GIRLda just for you!


Lol sorry. You seem a bit annoyed at me. No offense meant i just thought that for some reason.


----------



## andaroo

Guess who just won Picture of the Month?! :flrt:
First frog ever to win! :no1:

All hail Pepito!!!


----------



## Frogmad

HAHA you msut have been typing that as I was starting a new thread!!!!!
:notworthy: we are not worthy Pepito!!!!!


----------



## jme2049

congrats andaroo & pepito . see you didnt need my vote after all
:no1:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bear Grylls meets Will Ferrell tonight....WIN.


That was on agggesssss ago. 

Who else hates people who dare to outbid me on ebay?? :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> That was on agggesssss ago.
> 
> Who else hates people who dare to outbid me on ebay?? :devil:


I hate it when that happens!!
What were you bidding on?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ A snail. But it's ok, the same seller had more listed & I won one of those :no1:


----------



## RhianB87

Hehe thats good


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Your cool enough! 8)


Nawh Jake 



Blinx56 said:


> Sorry i guess i just didn't notice your profile picture. And your name i just read it wrong as like MANda or somethign i don't know. I just did for some reason. I really don't pay much attention to names.


THIS MADE ME LOL.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Family guy is SO funny.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Family guy is SO funny.


American Dad is better. Family Guy was good at first but Roger off of American Dad makes it better by a mile!


----------



## manda88

Family Guy and American Dad are both pretty hilarious, but I must say that Family Guy does just top it for me. There are a couple of scenes from Family Guy that make me PMSL every time, it's the bit 30 seconds in on the second vid that makes me laugh, the hula hoop bit!

YouTube - Michael J. Fox has Parkinsons

YouTube - Family Guy VaudeVille Tribute


----------



## chulainn

south park and family guy ftw any1 wath skins or inbetweeners:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## manda88

South Park was only good when I was about 15, I don't find it ha ha funny any more. I watched Skins when it was on, never watched the Inbetweeners though.


----------



## RhianB87

Family Guy and American Dad are awesome 

Ive only ever sat through on episode of south park.. Didnt like it at all


----------



## ipreferaflan

Family Guy is insaaaaanely good. Buzz Killington.
The Inbetweeners is awesome. Skins sucks. Skins is so unrealistic whereas the inbetweeners is spot on.


----------



## Christie&Spence

has to be said Roger does make American Dad hilarious but Stewie is the best


----------



## manda88

The only things I really sit down and watch are things like Four Weddings for the sheer hilarity of the pikey weddings and the medievil themed weddings, I watched Bear Grylls last night putting a tube of rancid water up his bum, and the Gadget Show. Really I'm just naming the things I watched yesterday.


----------



## Christie&Spence

But this is still the funniest family clip by far!

YouTube - Lil Mouth


----------



## ipreferaflan

I only watched FG cos it was on after Disturbia last night and I fancied watching that.
Usually I only watch TV on saturday when Doctor Who is on.

This is the best: YouTube - Family guy BANNED sheer me


----------



## Christie&Spence

hahaaaa XD:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I only watched FG cos it was on after Disturbia last night and I fancied watching that.
> Usually I only watch TV on saturday when Doctor Who is on.
> 
> This is the best: YouTube - Family guy BANNED sheer me


:lol2: Ive never seen that clip before. Good stuff!


----------



## RhianB87

That clip is funny!
Never seen that one before!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> That clip is funny!
> Never seen that one before!


That's cos it's banned! :lol2: Got your froggie yet?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> That's cos it's banned! :lol2: Got your froggie yet?


Erm.... yes... :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Morning


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Morning


evening


----------



## _jake_

Afternoon.


----------



## RhianB87

how is everyone on this fine day?


----------



## _jake_

I'm goood Got into a early college placement doing animal care today Yippppeeee! Couldn't do public services as I'm to young and just be surrounded by musceley men who will beat me at everything! lol


----------



## RhianB87

Yay 

Good Luck!!


----------



## _jake_

Thanks very muchly!


----------



## RhianB87

I am in the final few weeks of my animal behaviour degree! started off with national diploma in animal management!


----------



## _jake_

Well done! Becuase im doing it a year early I've got to start at level 1, hopfully when they meet me they might put me up a few levels!


----------



## RhianB87

Can I introduce everyone to my new baby!


----------



## chulainn

yay my work experience placement is ???



pro exotics yeah m:censor:r


----------



## chulainn

nice frog:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cute horned.



chulainn said:


> yay my work experience placement is ???
> 
> 
> 
> pro exotics yeah m:censor:r


m:censor:r?


----------



## chulainn

combine mother and a word like ucker i made it my self its patended 1 pound per use
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

chulainn said:


> combine mother and a word like ucker i made it my self its patended 1 pound per use
> :lol2::lol2:


 
Mother Trucker?


----------



## ipreferaflan

ahhhhhhhh! I see.
I would've gone for
MOTHER:censor:ER!


----------



## jaykickboxer

i gotta new addition today bought myself a budgetts frog its huge il try get sum pics later but as they got attitude not sure if il get a chance and without holding it u wont see how big it is!
might buy sum bufo asper tomorow aswell anyone got any care sheets for them?also im selling my shanjin sals if anyones intersted i just wanna keep frogs.


----------



## jaykickboxer

got 5 of these availble if anyones intersted il sell or swap for frogs or nice frog tanks.


----------



## RobM

Darn, wish I had something to trade! Would you accept an interesting button?


----------



## jaykickboxer

RobM said:


> Darn, wish I had something to trade! Would you accept an interesting button?


 not quite what im after mate:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Are those crocodile newts?
They look awesome. Wish I had the space.

Hey everyone... I just got the results back from my last assignment and.....


*I GOT A DISTINCTION!*


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh!they are im deabating starting to sell phibs as everyone seems to have stopped and i got loads of stuff availble to me at the minute


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> got 5 of these availble if anyones intersted il sell or swap for frogs or nice frog tanks.
> image


Beautiful mandarin sal jay. Good luck with the sale/swap :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

cheers i gotta stunning cb bernadezi availble aswell


----------



## jaykickboxer

heres the otheres


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> cheers i gotta stunning cb bernadezi availble aswell


I honestly wish i could take some i have very limited room available to me. Trying to sell/swap some of my own captive bred fire sals myself. Anyone?:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a fire sal for sale :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have a fire sal for sale :lol2:


wanna mate for it mines male, and proven anyways anyone intersted in sum frogs as stated i may start selling frogs il post up a list off availble species later and prices will be collection only.


----------



## RobM

jaykickboxer said:


> not quite what im after mate:lol2:


2 interesting buttons? final offer take it or leave it!



jme2049 said:


> I honestly wish i could take some i have very limited room available to me. Trying to sell/swap some of my own captive bred fire sals myself. Anyone?:whistling2:


Ok I have a plan, jme2049 you give Jay some fire sals, Jay gives me some shanjings. 

This way everyone wins, I get some shanjings, Jay gets some fire sals, jme2049 gets some more space!


----------



## jme2049

RobM said:


> This way everyone wins, I get some shanjings, Jay gets some fire sals, jme2049 gets some more space!


Im swappng some with a local shop for green tree frogs.

Nice try though:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Im swappng some with a local shop for green tree frogs.
> 
> Nice try though:2thumb:


H. arborea?


----------



## RobM

Jay do you want some green tree frogs? :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

RobM said:


> Jay do you want some green tree frogs? :lol2:


 ha ha not a tree frog man realy i like huge frogs!


----------



## RobM

I've got a fat frog like aunt I can offer then haha! 

Someone please make me revise! aaaaah


----------



## jaykickboxer

heres my little budgetts frogs


----------



## chulainn

hey jy what you wanting price wise for a sal and what other frogs for sale


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> H. arborea?


Na Hyla Cinerea. There seems to be a few around my local shops at the moment. I have asked about Reed frogs but they dont seem to be able to source any.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I got loads of reeds availble Inc tinker argus and ornates there 13 quid each but would have to collect or meet half way!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Na Hyla Cinerea. There seems to be a few around my local shops at the moment. I have asked about Reed frogs but they dont seem to be able to source any.


Ah that's swish. I want more frogs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> I got loads of reeds availble Inc tinker argus and ornates there 13 quid each but would have to collect or meet half way!


Jay what sizes are your ornate's and how many you got?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Jay what sizes are your ornate's and how many you got?


Not horned frogs, he's got ornate reed frogs.



I think.


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> I got loads of reeds availble Inc tinker argus and ornates there 13 quid each but would have to collect or meet half way!


Thats devastating news for me. There is no way i could get to you. I love the Argus type aswell.:sad:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah that's swish. I want more frogs.


swish???:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> swish???:lol2:


 That's probably how he got his distinction, by using florid vocabulary!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Jay what sizes are your ornate's and how many you got?


There ornate reeds mate got 10, only type of horned frogs I can get are albino and green pacmans there cb babys about inch upwards and £29.99 each u should get sum m.nasuta I keep em there awesome horned frogs!


----------



## manda88

I am so incredibly disgustingly unhealthily bored and my sister is making me listen to Disney songs, is it wrong that I want to sing along?!


----------



## Pipkin28

I'm bored too, nearly time to leave work though. I'm the only one here, so, technically.......... I'm in charge!!!!!! Yeah, great!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

It's me and one other person here at the mo but he's about to leave, and then I'm gonna go once the postmans been! 
My car got a parking ticket outside our own house today, how bloody ridiculous is that, stupid Woking Borough Council!!! :devil:


----------



## Pipkin28

Traffic Wardens are all Nazi's! Give 'em a uniform and a notepad and they all think they're God!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I haven't left my house in 5 days. I think I'm going mad.

Who are you?

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Pipkin28

It's not just me..... we're ALL looking at you. Now get out of the window and put some clothes on!!! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Clothes are overated!


----------



## Pipkin28

I think you'll want the new nudist section of RFUK, in that case!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just went to 'Amazon World' and handed in my CV. They have a volunteer scheme! Defo applying.

I HELD AN ARMADILLO! It's schlong was huge.

Out of the 7ish species of frog they had, I own 3. haha


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Just went to 'Amazon World' and handed in my CV. They have a volunteer scheme! Defo applying.
> 
> *I HELD AN ARMADILLO's schlong, it was huge.*
> 
> Out of the 7ish species of frog they had, I own 3. haha


 
Dirty boy!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hmmmmm.


----------



## Pipkin28

I couldn't resist!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

From nudity to animal cock....


----------



## Pipkin28

:welcome:to my dirty mind!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

aaaaand... here's his reproductive organ.










the big curly bit :|

then I let him have a run around










I should've straightened the back of my hair really...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah we were all checking your hair! Terrible......:Na_Na_Na_Na:

You're right that's a schlong and a half.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Those little curls at the back... Grrr.

I want a 'dillo.

That's dilLo, pipkin.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You're like a person in miniature.


----------



## ipreferaflan

do I look that small?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

:2thumb: Haha yeah but then most people look small to me.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm putting it down to the armadillo's impressive copulatory organ.


----------



## _jake_

I so wanted to punch my teacher today.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I so wanted to punch my teacher today.


DON'T! You'll end up under house arrest watching your neighbours with a pair of binoculars, then this hot girl will move in next door and you'll get close to her because you both suspect that one of your neighbours is a serial killer and so you'll start spying on him and you'll send your asian friend into his garage to look around for dead bodies and then your friend will leave his phone in the car and then he'll have to go back and get it and you'll think that he's been killed and then you'll go round to save him and your bracelet will alert the police and then they'll arrest you and then your mum will go round and apologise to the man while you find evidence that he's a serial killer and then he'll knock your mum out and take her into the basement and then come after you. But it's okay because you'll kill him with a pair of shears and save your mum. Just a lot of hassle.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> DON'T! You'll end up under house arrest watching your neighbours with a pair of binoculars, then this hot girl will move in next door and you'll get close to her because you both suspect that one of your neighbours is a serial killer and so you'll start spying on him and you'll send your asian friend into his garage to look around for dead bodies and then your friend will leave his phone in the car and then he'll have to go back and get it and you'll think that he's been killed and then you'll go round to save him and your bracelet will alert the police and then they'll arrest you and then your mum will go round and apologise to the man while you find evidence that he's a serial killer and then he'll knock your mum out and take her into the basement and then come after you. But it's okay because you'll kill him with a pair of shears and save your mum. Just a lot of hassle.


:lol2: or youu could star in transformers?


----------



## _jake_

No. Shes fat and has hairy armpits. I got an inservice day on Tuesday, then she tells me today that I've got to come in at 9am to do some stupid practice test! Only me becuase I didnt do it, other teachers let me take them home! Grrrr. I'm going to google it, im sure its illegal.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> DON'T! You'll end up under house arrest watching your neighbours with a pair of binoculars, then this hot girl will move in next door and you'll get close to her because you both suspect that one of your neighbours is a serial killer and so you'll start spying on him and you'll send your asian friend into his garage to look around for dead bodies and then your friend will leave his phone in the car and then he'll have to go back and get it and you'll think that he's been killed and then you'll go round to save him and your bracelet will alert the police and then they'll arrest you and then your mum will go round and apologise to the man while you find evidence that he's a serial killer and then he'll knock your mum out and take her into the basement and then come after you. But it's okay because you'll kill him with a pair of shears and save your mum. Just a lot of hassle.


Wow all that from punching a teacher, what would happen if you punched a traffic warden.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wow all that from punching a teacher, what would happen if you punched a traffic warden.


Become a hero.:no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> :2thumb: Haha yeah but then most people look small to me.


Everyone looks small to me, I triumph above everyone its great.


----------



## chulainn

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: or youu could star in transformers?


 \


uv been wtching disturbia


----------



## chulainn

:beer8::grin1::beer8:not:spam1::blah::jump:


----------



## chulainn

who do you like more the girl from disturbia or megan fox or that guy thats in both


----------



## ipreferaflan

What's Disturbia?

HAHA LOL!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Armidillos are by far my favorite animal in the world anyways while were on the subject of animal knobs my dogs sclong is huge not exagerating I'd say it's about a foot long it's mental


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thats bigger than Flanny is tall!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hmmmm...


----------



## _jake_

My rabbits balls are huuuge! mg:


----------



## manda88

Why the hell is everyone talking about willies?! I don't have any pets with visible willies so I can't join in, oh well! I could talk about Matt's...


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Why the hell is everyone talking about willies?! I don't have any pets with visible willies so I can't join in, oh well! I could talk about Matt's...


No! Hes came so far with his self confidence, don't ruin it for him now!:gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Why the hell is everyone talking about willies?! I don't have any pets with visible willies so I can't join in, oh well! I could talk about Matt's...


Lets keep that between us shall we!!!!!
They wont want to know and if they do then, Tough S:censor:T


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's ok I'm fine not knowing!


----------



## jaykickboxer

If ur feeling left out go buy a hamster u can see there's and there only a few quid! How tall is everyone then!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> If ur feeling left out go buy a hamster u can see there's and there only a few quid! How tall is everyone then!


I think we had this discussion before but just to brag 6'6''


----------



## Morgan Freeman

6ft 3.

Have you seen the new john smith's add? Too funny.


----------



## _jake_

I think im like 5'10 only 15 though


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh just to brag 5 foot 7! Anyways morgan why ain't u left the house? U not work?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

So who wants to buy me frogs for my 21st birthday thats coming up then!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So who wants to buy me frogs for my 21st birthday thats coming up then!!!!!:2thumb:


When's your bday? My 23rd is friday!.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> When's your bday? My 23rd is friday!.


My 21st is on the 21st so a couple of weeks for everyone to start saving:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My 21st is on the 21st so a couple of weeks for everyone to start saving:lol2:


lol alright i'll gather my shillings :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

How about a nice packet of Jaffa Cakes???


----------



## jaykickboxer

So who's the oldest then im 25


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> How about a nice packet of Jaffa Cakes???


I would run naked down my street for a packet of jaffa cakes right about now!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm 5'4" and 8 stone.

THAT'S RIGHT MOTHER:censor:ERS, I'VE GAINED HALF A STONE!

I'm 19. 20 next month!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> so who's the oldest then im 25


23 friday!!!

6'2. And a lil over 14 stone.


----------



## _jake_

Im youngest! Less wrinkley. Win.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm 5'4" and 8 stone.
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT MOTHER:censor:ERS, I'VE GAINED HALF A STONE!
> 
> I'm 19. 20 next month!


fat bastard


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I was 20 yesterday :lol2: I'm feelin old...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm 5'4" and 8 stone.
> 
> THAT'S RIGHT MOTHER:censor:ERS, I'VE GAINED HALF A STONE!
> 
> I'm 19. 20 next month!


FATTY!!!! Joking, you need to put on a little more weight if anything then because that's like nothing you rake, I'm probably about 13 stone I would imagine last time I weighed myself i was 12.5 about 6 months ago.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im 12 stone


----------



## manda88

I'm 5'7" I think but I'm not gonna put how much I weigh on here, I don't know anyway!!! Someone buy Matt that Fantasy horned frog from dartfrog please, cos then I can have it for myself.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm fat, but got a bike yesterday so im going to start riding that most places :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

What do you guys think of my tank for the green tree frogs im getting on the weekend? I need to add a shallow water dish an a maybe another climbing thing?









Any suggestions/criticism more than welcome:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

If I weighed more, I'd be a right fat bastard. I'm not that skinny.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Heres me and my brother, Just to give you an idea. And me and my other half in the second pic.. my face looks better tha the rest of me :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> What do you guys think of my tank for the green tree frogs im getting on the weekend? I need to add a shallow water dish an a maybe another climbing thing?
> image
> 
> Any suggestions/criticism more than welcome:2thumb:


It looks f***ing awful. What the f*** were you thinking?
Scrape all that s*** out of that stupid f***ing tank and start a-f***ing-gain.
You absolute prat.


Looks real good man. Good job.


----------



## jaykickboxer

As nice as that fantasy is u need a c.cornuta if u haven't seen one be prepared to want! It's what makes the fantasys look like they do awesome frogs. Can't believe no one else keeps nasuta there awesome too mines are soo small they make my leucs look huge!


----------



## _jake_

Looks cool dude!


----------



## jme2049

Cheers dudes. The temp was only reaching 19c with the lights on so i got one of those exo terra rainforest heat mats coming tomorrow. Anyone know if they're any good?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh just to brag 5 foot 7! Anyways morgan why ain't u left the house? U not work?


Been unwell, going work tomorrow even if I have to drag myself in.

I'm 15st now I think :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Cheers dudes. The temp was only reaching 19c with the lights on so i got one of those exo terra rainforest heat mats coming tomorrow. Anyone know if they're any good?


The stick-on ones? :/


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> The stick-on ones? :/


I think so... it say on the box self adhesive strips are on it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I think so... it say on the box self adhesive strips are on it.


I heard they randomly go up in flames haha. Although it's never happened to me....

They don't look very nice when they're stuck on either.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I heard they randomly go up in flames haha. Although it's never happened to me....
> 
> They don't look very nice when they're stuck on either.


lol. I'm going to have a fiddle around see what temp. readings i get when its placed in different positions. Hopefully i wont have no flames with mine.....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> I heard they randomly go up in flames haha. Although it's never happened to me....
> 
> They don't look very nice when they're stuck on either.


I hope not, I have one :gasp:


----------



## DeadLee

Why the talk of height and weight? Neways i will join in 6ft 2 and just under 13 stone (about 80kg i think).

Not fat or skinny just average i would say. Check this.

NHS TOOL | BMI healthy weight calculator for children & adults


----------



## Morgan Freeman

26.1

Overweight!


----------



## ipreferaflan

18.5 just in there!


----------



## jme2049

BMI is a load of rubbish.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> BMI is a load of rubbish.


(he's only saying that because he came out 'obese')


----------



## _jake_

My general practitioner even says that BMI is rubbish! My mate is apparently 'obese' and he's just really musceley (the turd!)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Im classed as obese, it is a load of rubbish..you could be really muscley and still come out obese :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Cant be bothered reading back cause I have been gone for too long...but what are you going on about height and weight and things going on fire? Hope they are not related.


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha I'm almost underweight. But that I can kinda believe.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, judging by your profile pic you could do with gaining a pound or two


----------



## DeadLee

I have a bmi of 23. 25 is overweight but i say its muscle :lol2:
Yeah i agree BMI isn't very accurate. At the gym on frdayi will be finding out my % of body fat. Wish me luck!


----------



## chulainn

wish you luck:Na_Na_Na_Na: i need all my luck i am fat and doing the same one the weekend 

only jokin:gasp:g good luck:lol2::lol2:


----------



## chulainn

anyone know why i am a regular on this as i havent singed out in over 3 months? surley is should be a bitmore than regular


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's amount of posts you make, don't become me


----------



## manda88

It depends on how many posts you've made. Last time I went to the doctors my BMI was like 24.8 or something, so I'm teetering on the overweight line! But that was like a year ago.


----------



## _jake_

I'm apparently obese!, I'm pure muscle!


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> It depends on how many posts you've made. Last time I went to the doctors my BMI was like 24.8 or something, so I'm teetering on the overweight line! But that was like a year ago.


I would prefer to be near the overweight rather than udnerweight. So yeah i would say 24.8 is a good BMI.

Happy with my 23...just depends how much of it is fat!


----------



## DeadLee

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's amount of posts you make, don't become me


I havn't even been a member for a month...


----------



## _jake_

I've been a member since June '08 I think, 2 years of my life, gone!


----------



## manda88

Most of my posts have been made on this thread!! I've been trying to actually comment on other threads though recently so it looks like I'm here for a reason.
My weight keeps yoyoing, it's really annoying, like I see pics of myself from a few months ago and my face doesn't look as rounded, and then I see a pic from the other day and it's like whoa moon face!! But I think I just have one of those stupid annoying round/square faces with a huge chin. Damn you, mum and dad!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I don't no what that bmi things about but it makes no sense according to them machines im over weight im 25 years old about 5 foot 7 weight 12 stone and my waist is 30 inch and even 30 inch trousers are loose on me so hardly fat it's weird!!


----------



## chulainn

oh ok


----------



## DeadLee

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't no what that bmi things about but it makes no sense according to them machines im over weight im 25 years old about 5 foot 7 weight 12 stone and my waist is 30 inch and even 30 inch trousers are loose on me so hardly fat it's weird!!


Wow that is a small waste!


----------



## ipreferaflan

28 inch still fall down my arse.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am very underweight, but I have not been keeping well since Christmas either...5'2'', 7stone, size 6 - but according to my cholesterol I am fat on the inside. :blush:


----------



## ilovetoads2

So what have everyone been up to this past week then? Have I missed loads?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Anyone there? I am bored!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Helloooooo?:whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Fine then I will talk to myself:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm here! I held an armadillo today and handed in my CV at Amazon World!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Come on Flanny or you are going to miss the next big post.....


----------



## RhianB87

Hello!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi lizard


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi flan!

Hmmm. Sorry about that...


----------



## ipreferaflan

I POSTED! Jeese, you're almost as impatient as my girlfriend (love you baby).


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hi toad.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hi.

Hello.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I iz here I gota new fat frog!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Right. I am off to bed.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan did u see my budgetts frog gotta sort out his tank tomorow so many diffrent caresheets and the shops noes duckall oh well!


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> Right. I am off to bed.


Are you being serious?!

FINE. I'm off to watch Doctor Who then guys.
TARAH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ilovetoads2

Just kidding! Did you like that? 

Hello Morgan, Nice Jay (pics)

Cool armadillo flan!


----------



## ilovetoads2

ipreferaflan said:


> Are you being serious?!
> 
> FINE. I'm off to watch Doctor Who then guys.
> TARAH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ahhh dont be like that...it was no that good anyway. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> 28 inch still fall down my arse.


I am about a 34 inch waste. I wear 36 for jeans and 34 for suit trousers. So 28...wow


----------



## ipreferaflan

THE LAST EP OF DOCTOR WHO WAS AMAZING!

I'm watching the first series anyway. I miss Eccleston (although Tennant and Smit are each terrific).


----------



## ilovetoads2

I liked Tenant, but not this new guy so much...

just watched last weeks this time (i think one with the angels>)

It is the kids who love it, I just tolerate it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I bloody love it. Love the weeping angels.


----------



## jaykickboxer

flan my jeans are a 30inch waste and i can pull em off without undoing anybuttons and ur 28inch and im alsmost double ur weight how does that work weird, anyways heres my budgetts frog i got yesterday pics make him look smaller then he is







yways 


and these are m.nasuta i bough last week this aint my pic as mine are only about 1cm long at the minute but the same species cant wait for them to look like this i got pic from google


----------



## RhianB87

those bottom ones are awesome!! 
They look like they are planning to take over the world!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, they look like characters on Dr WHO! Fab....not a fan of the Bugetts...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cool frogs! I'd love a Budgetts.
Especially one that looks like this.










I would keep him with zero soil! Just so he doesn't get messy.


----------



## Frogmad

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm watching the first series anyway. I miss Eccleston (although Tennant and Smit are each terrific).


 So your watching the series with William Hartnell as the Doctor?!?!?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
since technically thats the 1st series or did you mean the 1st series of the newest lot?!?!


----------



## jaykickboxer

hes going fully aquatic tomorow how can u not like budgets watch videos on youtuibe it will change ur mind when they swim its mad and there suchhhhh eating machines they lounge at everything almost every video on youtube is someone getting bitten buy there hungry frog!


----------



## jaykickboxer

my nasuta are so small they make my leucomas look like giants there only bout 1cm im 99%sure there the first captive breds availble here.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Frogmad said:


> So your watching the series with William Hartnell as the Doctor?!?!?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> since technically thats the 1st series or did you mean the 1st series of the newest lot?!?!


You know what I mean. When it got good


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am just not that keen on getting bitten I guess...time and place and all that....I prefer beautiful things at the moment...not that I dont like them, just would not be a first choice for my collection. :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

They're next! Once I've got rid of my FBT froglets, I want a Budgett's.
Where did you get yours, Jay?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Watch a budgetts swim and you'll love them.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> You know what I mean. When it got good


 
i got him from wholesalers mate but they only got 2 left.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I want an armadillo.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> i got him from wholesalers mate but they only got 2 left.


I want one now. Real bad.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YouTube - Vlad the Budgett's frog biting me


----------



## ipreferaflan

Holy f*ck. They're cooler than I even thought!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YouTube - Lepidobatrachus laevis


----------



## jaykickboxer

that vid of the dude getting bit cracks me up everytime anyways i got mine wholesale but he werent cheap as hes big,every video on there no one has any substrate not even in the water im gonna get some river cobbles and use them to slop it i have a spare 2foot fishtank hes going in tomorow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I would use really large pebbles.


----------



## jaykickboxer

thats the plan went b and q didnt have any so gonna see what i can find tomorow morgan u recon i need a heater?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What temp do they need?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've heard they do fine at room temp. I might put an aquarium heater in permanently set on 80 though. Just in case.

How much was he?


----------



## manda88

I daren't watch the vid of the budgetts or I'll want one. The weeping angels in Dr Who were scary as hell!!! The bit where they were firing bullets at them so they could still see them was terrifying!! I must say I really like Matt Smith, he's still got the weirdness factor that David Tennant had, he's not attractive but there's something about him that makes me want to snog him!!! haha. I like it when he shouts.


----------



## ilovetoads2

ha ha ha...you like it when he shouts...:lol2:

I dont find him attractive at all, nor any of the others...but it is okay to watch...could be worse...they could be in to football (which is banned in this house)


----------



## jme2049

Anyone voted yet? And who for???


----------



## jaykickboxer

ilovetoads2 said:


> ha ha ha...you like it when he shouts...:lol2:
> 
> I dont find him attractive at all, nor any of the others...but it is okay to watch...could be worse...they could be in to football (which is banned in this house)


 Worse I suppose it is Scottish football anyways still can't be worse then doctor who! It's shocking,


----------



## manda88

I haven't voted yet, I don't know whether I'll have time or not depending on what time the polling station closes! And that's even if I remember to do it, I have far more important things to do, like buy rocks for my mossys.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Those little curls at the back... Grrr.
> 
> I want a 'dillo.
> 
> *That's dilLo, pipkin*.


Oooh, someone's a bit touchy!!! :lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> If ur feeling left out go buy a hamster u can see there's and there only a few quid! *How tall is everyone then*!


5'4" and a little overweight, heavier than I look though, but that's 'cos I've been to the gym and it's muscle!!! (Plus, vodka weighs a lot too!!)



jaykickboxer said:


> So who's the oldest then im 25


Real age 39, mental age 20!!




How are we all today??


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I haven't voted yet, I don't know whether I'll have time or not depending on what time the polling station closes! And that's even if I remember to do it, I have far more important things to do, like buy rocks for my mossys.


Polling stations in your area close at 10pm! Plenty of time to go and use that precious vote!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I actually want the Lib Dems in this time. I reckon because they have never been in power before, they really will want to do their best...unlike the others who (it seems) just says what it takes to get in to power then take it for granted...though I am seriously thinking on starting a ''Common Sense'' party...cause no one currently in politics seems to have any! Anyone wanna join?


----------



## Pipkin28

Yeah, I'll join you!!!

It makes me laugh when you hear people say 'I'm not voting for the Lib Dems because they've never been in power, so they haven't proved themselves!' Well if they never get voted in, they will never be able to prove anything so wtf are these people thinking about!

Another thing that annoys me, are people who vote for someone 'because he's got a nice smile' - I had a boss say that about Tony Blair, so I tried discussing the policies, she didn't have a clue because she hadn't read anything! That's how these morons get into power!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Pipkin28 said:


> Yeah, I'll join you!!!
> 
> It makes me laugh when you hear people say 'I'm not voting for the Lib Dems because they've never been in power, so they haven't proved themselves!' Well if they never get voted in, they will never be able to prove anything so wtf are these people thinking about!
> 
> Another thing that annoys me, are people who vote for someone 'because he's got a nice smile' - I had a boss say that about Tony Blair, so I tried discussing the policies, she didn't have a clue because she hadn't read anything! That's how these morons get into power!!!


By far the worst party there people are only gonna vote for them as they no nothing about them, as much asu ain't racist would u like absolutley no limit on immigration? Also would u like the euro so u have to pay a fiver for a pint like they do in Ireland hell no don't vote lib dens there shizzle!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I ain't voting I don't like anyone ! Anyways pipkin any pics if ur fbt setup im setting up a new tank for my budgetts frog today.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm voting later when my mum comes home. Still no idea who for though.
Most certainly will not be labour!


----------



## chulainn

:lol2:snp or green :2thumb:



too bad i cant vote :bash::bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

What's snp u mean bnp? Anyways green would be the worst ur car tax would be about 10 grand a year!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Lib Dems want to lower the voting age to 16 :/

I think he means Scottish National Party. Can't vote for them down here, sonny.

Labour is a definite resounding no. Conservatives want to pass another vote on fox hunting.

ARGH.

WHO!?


----------



## chulainn

no not bnp i the other election i am getting my mum to vote snp lol oj they want labour rest of my family want conservetive but the are for rich people:whip:


----------



## chulainn

yes i do mean snp but as this is the general you cant vote for the but in the regionals you can and green will raise taxes so it might be bad but when we have used all of our plantets resoures like locust we cant more on therefor we a f:censor:d


----------



## ipreferaflan

If you vote labour and you ever actually do become well-off, you've f'd yourself in the a.


----------



## chulainn

tbh i dont really mind not conserative or labour


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> tbh i dont really mind not conserative or labour


Well it's gonna be one of them.


----------



## chulainn

bye got to go to the gym


----------



## ilovetoads2

RE comment about Lib Dems, immigration and euro...

There are so many immigrants from other countries comming here to work (like the polish) because the pound is so strong against the euro and they send the money back home and it is spent there,...if we had the euro, you would be paid the same money in euros, so the pint would not be any more expensive than what it is now really...but less people would want to come here to work. Although I think we should get out of the EU all together as it costs this country a massive amount of money and we get very little in return. 

Immigration issues (as far as asylum and illegals) is something that I dont think any party has an answer to. We cant go on the way we are now, but need to solve it somehow...my ''Common Sense Party'' would say that when we find them we send them back immediately, and if they commit a crime while here illegally, shoot them. Deter them. :whip:


----------



## Pipkin28

It's so difficult to decide because they all have points which I disagree with and some that I agree with. 
We're all going to get hit hard whoever gets in, so bend over and prepare to be shafted!!


Flannie, if you're interested.... our local rep shop has one pygmy cham left...... eh? eh? eh? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I have no money


----------



## Pipkin28

That's no good! 

Have you tried selling your body?:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I have no money


Whatever happened to flannysfannys?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Voted Lib Dem.

I could go into why but I'd bore the hell out of everyone.


----------



## _jake_

I'd personally vote for Jimmy Carr. If he was a politician and I was 18.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not with that haircut.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Whatever happened to flannysfannys?


HAHAHA! I forgot about that!
Wasn't I a pimp or sumsh*t?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Pipkin28 said:


> It's so difficult to decide because they all have points which I disagree with and some that I agree with.
> We're all going to get hit hard whoever gets in, so bend over and prepare to be shafted!!
> 
> 
> Flannie, if you're interested.... our local rep shop has one pygmy cham left...... eh? eh? eh? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I love pygmy chams but we never get any up here...:devil:


----------



## Nix

Morgan Freeman said:


> Voted Lib Dem.
> 
> I could go into why but I'd bore the hell out of everyone.


 
Would do but don't want labour to get back in and Lib Dem don't have the power to keep them out so tactically voting conservative here.


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> I love pygmy chams but we never get any up here...:devil:


 
Well, aren't you coming to the south west soon??? eh? eh? I could get them to hold on to it for you!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nix said:


> Would do but don't want labour to get back in and Lib Dem don't have the power to keep them out so tactically voting conservative here.


Mine's a safe Tory seat and I'm not a Tory, so voted with ma hearts.

I'm trying to look on the bright side with a Tory government.....No ID cards! I can't see them forming a large majority anyway and the main focus will be economy, obviously public sector cuts need to be made, lets hope they don't get too carried away.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> HAHAHA! I forgot about that!
> Wasn't I a pimp or sumsh*t?


Yeah. where yo bitches at?


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> Yeah. where yo bitches at?


 
Here!


----------



## _jake_

Here!








No, wait!


----------



## Pipkin28

I'm seeing you in a new light Jakey-boy!!! :naughty: 







:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Right I'm off to vote.... catch you tomorrow!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, aren't you coming to the south west soon??? eh? eh? I could get them to hold on to it for you!!!!!


Dont :censor: tempt me! No! I cant! I wont!

My spending plans this year are: get adult female, with 45x60 tank, another two 45x60 tanks, hope I can breed them, see how my geckos get on, and if they breed I have to get loads of ickle tanks for them, also need more units to hold them all and all the heating stuff and lights...counted up everything at the beginning of the year and will come to roughly 1200, bt that is without decorating any of it or for food...I hope breeding goes to plan though...want to talk hubby into building a nice big enclosure into an alcove in the wall...it is about 4.5metres x ceiling height and would either house red eyes or might split into two and have red eye colony and gecko group... yum.


----------



## Nix

Morgan Freeman said:


> obviously public sector cuts need to be made, lets hope they don't get too carried away.


Indeed I work in the public sector! We know we are in the firing line anyway though!


----------



## DeadLee

Time to vote!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nix said:


> Indeed I work in the public sector! We know we are in the firing line anyway though!


Eeeeekkkk!


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm seeing you in a new light Jakey-boy!!! :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


:biteme:


----------



## chulainn

:mrgreen::grouphug::snake::roll2::blowup:


----------



## jaykickboxer

My budgetts frog just got fully aquaticked up!! I can't spell I no already


----------



## ipreferaflan

Voted!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> My budgetts frog just got fully aquaticked up!! I can't spell I no already


haha well considering 'aquaticked' isn't even a word... you can spell it how you like!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Voted!


Spill the beans!

Jay get some pics up!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh but it looks crab just loads of scotish river cobbles in a 2 ft Fishtank with pump, I think im gonna make a paludium for him even if there fully aquatic il let him decide!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Labour - eurgh
Conservative- free vote for MPs to bring back hunting with dogs :/

So guess whoooo....


----------



## _jake_

I'm thinking about getting some clawed frogs, they alot like budgetts?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Labour - eurgh
> Conservative- free vote for MPs to bring back hunting with dogs :/
> 
> So guess whoooo....


Raving looney monster party?
Jimmy Carr?
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Raving looney monster party?
> Jimmy Carr?
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sadly neither had a candidate in my area.


----------



## _jake_

If they did who would you vote for? :hmm:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Not them haha


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh xenopus are similar also get huge!


----------



## _jake_

Good lol

I want Lib Dems to win


----------



## manda88

But Lib Dems want to change to the Euro and are having the limit on immigration pretty much disappear.....is there actually something that lim debs want to do that would benefit the UK?!
This probably won't go down well with some people, but who cares if Torys are thinking about getting dogs back into hunting, the UK has managed for forever with hunting with dogs, it's only recently that they changed it, and most hunters are still hunting with dogs anyway! I mean yeah fair enough it's not nice for a poor fox to be ripped apart by 15 dogs, but if that fox had just eaten all your farm animals that you use to make a living then I think you'd have a different opinion.
I'm now going to go and hide behind something strong, awaiting the response *runs away screaming*


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> But Lib Dems want to change to the Euro and are having the limit on immigration pretty much disappear.....is there actually something that lim debs want to do that would benefit the UK?!
> This probably won't go down well with some people, but who cares if Torys are thinking about getting dogs back into hunting, the UK has managed for forever with hunting with dogs, it's only recently that they changed it, and most hunters are still hunting with dogs anyway! I mean yeah fair enough it's not nice for a poor fox to be ripped apart by 15 dogs, but if that fox had just eaten all your farm animals that you use to make a living then I think you'd have a different opinion.
> I'm now going to go and hide behind something strong, awaiting the response *runs away screaming*


How very well dare you.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

how is everyone this fine evening?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> But Lib Dems want to change to the Euro and are having the limit on immigration pretty much disappear.....is there actually something that lim debs want to do that would benefit the UK?!
> This probably won't go down well with some people, but who cares if Torys are thinking about getting dogs back into hunting, the UK has managed for forever with hunting with dogs, it's only recently that they changed it, and most hunters are still hunting with dogs anyway! I mean yeah fair enough it's not nice for a poor fox to be ripped apart by 15 dogs, but if that fox had just eaten all your farm animals that you use to make a living then I think you'd have a different opinion.
> I'm now going to go and hide behind something strong, awaiting the response *runs away screaming*


Get ultrasound fox scarers to keep them away. Fox hunting doesn't control fox population as much as those :censor:s like to make out.

I can't believe how many people on this site, one dedicated to caring for animals, condone ripping up foxes for fun. It's not even for food.

I went on a run once. Very rare occassion. After about 10 minutes I was f:censor:ing nackered so I sat down. I heard a rustling behind me
and standing there was a beautiful orange fox looking right into my eyes. It makes me feel sick that someone wants to kill that creature just because it's trying to eat and ultimately, live.

Anyway, Flan's preach over.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> But Lib Dems want to change to the Euro and are having the limit on immigration pretty much disappear.....is there actually something that lim debs want to do that would benefit the UK?!
> This probably won't go down well with some people, but who cares if Torys are thinking about getting dogs back into hunting, the UK has managed for forever with hunting with dogs, it's only recently that they changed it, and most hunters are still hunting with dogs anyway! I mean yeah fair enough it's not nice for a poor fox to be ripped apart by 15 dogs, but if that fox had just eaten all your farm animals that you use to make a living then I think you'd have a different opinion.
> I'm now going to go and hide behind something strong, awaiting the response *runs away screaming*


Tories don't have a limit on immigration. 80% of immigration is from the EU which can't be stopped, Cameron has given no figures for immigration limits but it wouldn't matter much anyway.

The lib dem amnesty is for immigrants that are illegal and have been here a long time, they pay no tax and undermine jobs by working for low wages. Either that or get involved in criminal gangs. The amnesty will have them paying tax, bring them away from crime and stop them driving down wages and pushing tax payers out of work, especially low skilled jobs. The problem with immigration now is that people aren't checked going back out, this is Labour's fault. Admittedly both the tories and lib dems would stop this. The lib dems would not allow immigration without control.

As for the euro nick clegg has stated categorically he would only join when it's the right time. I can't see how anyone would rule it out completely.

I'm anti hunt, but it's not a vote winner for me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh don't run away screaming, it's good to discuss!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Get ultrasound fox scarers to keep them away. Fox hunting doesn't control fox population as much as those :censor:s like to make out.
> 
> I can't believe how many people on this site, one dedicated to caring for animals, condone ripping up foxes for fun. It's not even for food.
> 
> I went on a run once. Very rare occassion. After about 10 minutes I was f:censor:ing nackered so I sat down. I heard a rustling behind me
> and standing there was a beautiful orange fox looking right into my eyes. It makes me feel sick that someone wants to kill that creature just because it's trying to eat and ultimately, live.
> 
> Anyway, Flan's preach over.


Using the logic that fox hunting is ok, I'm off to hunt beagles! :mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

They are also hunting squirells. Lets hunt beagles with foxes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Best idea I've ever heard.

Chasing one beagle with 30 foxes.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Foxes are much better looking than dogs.
I bet foxes don't sh*t everywhere aswell.


----------



## _jake_

They're kind and poop in a hole and cover it up


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Best idea I've ever heard.
> 
> Chasing one beagle with 30 foxes.


:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh f*ck. We've hit a snag. Do either of you guys play any brass instruments? :/


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Countryside foxes are beautiful.

City foxes, not so.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Are they a different species?


----------



## chulainn

well i wnt a begal and boxer cross my 2 faveiourt dogs 


foxes are ok i looked after an injured one at my grans birdgarded but it smelt like cr:censor :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Beagles and Boxers are ugly. Most dogs are....


----------



## ilovetoads2

I can help...played the french horn at school...bit large though...can I ride a horse?


----------



## chulainn

i used to ride but then it got sore:blush::blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Are they a different species?



No, but running around in the dirty city makes them look skanky.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> Foxes are much better looking than dogs.
> I bet foxes don't sh*t everywhere aswell.


Haven't u seen my little pup!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, but running around in the dirty city makes them look skanky.


Ah damn. I wanna see a badger!



jaykickboxer said:


> Haven't u seen my little pup!!


haha yah. Not my bag Mr. Kickboxer.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I think everyone should own a dog! Should be law there so diffrent to everything else the most loyal thing ever!


----------



## jaykickboxer

So wen do we find out who gets to f,,k our country this time


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> I think everyone should own a dog! Should be law there so diffrent to everything else the most loyal thing ever!


Please no. They're like ugly babies: they smell, sh*t everywhere and dribble, but NEVER grow up.

Cats on the other hand......


----------



## manda88

*Comes running back not screaming any more* Yay nobody shouted at me! I can't say I agree with hunting with dogs cos I hate the way hunters are so 'lick my arse clean for me, wench' and seem to love themselves and really enjoy watching the fox being ripped to smitherines. At least that's how a lot of them have come across when I've seen footage or something.


----------



## jme2049

Just voted! Plaid Cymru.

Dogs are f:censor:ing amazing flan! Cats just use people. I had a cat once i found out another family thought it was their cat aswell(even though i had it from a kitten), they suck!


----------



## jme2049

Here's Alfie,


----------



## jaykickboxer

I'll have to meet my dog one day flan hell not change ur mind Hes defanatly got some temptement issues he also likes cats!


----------



## RhianB87

That bottom picture is so cute and funny!


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme nice dog heres my happy pup again!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Beagles and Boxers are ugly. Most dogs are....


You win at life.

Cats are the best. Just not when you catch them with your turtle in her mouth:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Just voted! Plaid Cymru.
> 
> Dogs are f:censor:ing amazing flan! Cats just use people. I had a cat once i found out another family thought it was their cat aswell(even though i had it from a kitten), they suck!


Exactly! Cats have character and personalities. Dogs are so 'GIVE ME ATTENTION THEN PICK UP MY EXCREMENT!' *Lick, lick, lick... pant, pant, pant... smell, smell, smell*

They're too excitable.

Also, there are thousands of people who don't/can't look after them properly and let them go sniffing around being annoying. I think you should have to have a license for dogs. Especially the bigguns that actually rip babies to shreds.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Exactly! Cats have character and personalities. Dogs are so 'GIVE ME ATTENTION THEN PICK UP MY EXCREMENT!' *Lick, lick, lick... pant, pant, pant... smell, smell, smell*
> 
> They're too excitable.
> 
> Also, there are thousands of people who don't/can't look after them properly and let them go sniffing around being annoying. I think you should have to have a license for dogs. Especially the bigguns that actually *CAN *rip babies to shreds.


Fixed it before you get hanged by your nipples.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Fixed it before you get hanged by your nipples.


Ahem.


----------



## jaykickboxer

People which prefare cats have never owned a dog there's no comparison , whilst ur getting burgled or attacked whilst ur cats out scrapping and sgagging other cats my dog would be wrapped around there throat!


----------



## _jake_

I have two Alaskan Malamutes. They would rip a man to peices as they are a pack related breed. I would prefer to have a dog if I lived on my own and had time to care for one, then yeah. But being at school I think a cat is mint, they love you and don't require shit picking every 1/2 hour :lol2: So yeah.


----------



## jaykickboxer

So would my dog as he's inbred and mental he's only 9 months old so still gotta get bigger!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want a cat for companionship. Not to attack a potential burglar/attacker.

Dogs are like a needy, smelly, clingy, ugly girlfriend.

Cats are like nothing else.

CATS ALWAYS!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> jme nice dog heres my happy pup again!
> image


Nice dog jay, he's big for a pup! What breed is he?

Also whats that tattoo say on your arm? I can make out "english by......."


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Dogs are like a needy, smelly, clingy, ugly girlfriend.


Speaking from experience ey mate?:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Cats are very needy when they get older!
My old cat wont leave anyone alone! and he calls if you ignore him!!!
:bash:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Thanks jme he's a olde Tyme bulldog he was over 4 stone last time I weighted him which was ages ago he stands about 19 inch to the shoulder as for my tattoo it says British by birth on one arm English by grace of god on the other.


----------



## andaroo

jaykickboxer said:


> Thanks jme he's a olde Tyme bulldog he was over 4 stone last time I weighted him which was ages ago he stands about 19 inch to the shoulder as for my tattoo it says British by birth on one arm English by grace of god on the other.


He looks so cute, is he vicious or a big softie?


----------



## jaykickboxer

With us he's soo friendly but not with other people he's tempremental most people he likes but he lunges at joggers, and cyclists only likes a few dogs, and headbutted a hole in my fence so he could have a go at my neighbor as he seems to think there gardens he's territory with me and my nieces as stuff he's so docile just very alert and guarding.


----------



## Nix

I have a cat which is great but they are so independent. Can't beat the loyalty of a dog..


----------



## RobM

ipreferaflan said:


> I want a cat for companionship. Not to attack a potential burglar/attacker.
> 
> Dogs are like a needy, smelly, clingy, ugly girlfriend.
> 
> Cats are like nothing else.
> 
> CATS ALWAYS!


Guard cats can be handy
YouTube - Cat attacks Babysitter


----------



## _jake_

RobM said:


> Guard cats can be handy
> YouTube - Cat attacks Babysitter


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

My mum's cat is an arsehole and he always has been one since we got him like 12 years ago or something, he only sits on my mum and he drools all over her when he does, and if anyone tries to touch him then he tries to bite you or swipe you with his evil claws! He used to be a fatty as well but I saw him yesterday for the first time in ages and he's normal size now, and he let me stroke him!!! 
I've had to look after a family friends cats for them a few times and their cats are lovely, Millie and Tom, soooo cute, but Millie goes over to another house across the road and spends days there, I would go mental if another house kept feeding my cat.

On a totally different subject, do we actually know who's won the election yet?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> My mum's cat is an arsehole and he always has been one since we got him like 12 years ago or something, he only sits on my mum and he drools all over her when he does, and if anyone tries to touch him then he tries to bite you or swipe you with his evil claws! He used to be a fatty as well but I saw him yesterday for the first time in ages and he's normal size now, and he let me stroke him!!!
> I've had to look after a family friends cats for them a few times and their cats are lovely, Millie and Tom, soooo cute, but Millie goes over to another house across the road and spends days there, I would go mental if another house kept feeding my cat.
> 
> On a totally different subject, do we actually know who's won the election yet?


I don't think so....


----------



## manda88

Oh well. Your thread on off topic has gone well, hasn't it!! That's why I rarely post on there, as everything anyone ever says turns into something completely unnecessary. :bash:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Oh well. Your thread on off topic has gone well, hasn't it!! That's why I rarely post on there, as everything anyone ever says turns into something completely unnecessary. :bash:


Haha yeah. I was only joking about the uniform and that:lol2: Such a touchy subject to some of the posters, me thinking they were declined from joining:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Didn't do anything wrong did I?:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Haha yeah. I was only joking about the uniform and that:lol2: Such a touchy subject to some of the posters, me thinking they were declined from joining:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Didn't do anything wrong did I?:lol2:


Exactly! Them going on about how 'you need to do research' and all that crap, I mean Jesus, you've got the next three years to research it! I don't know why one of them in particular seems to have a real problem, you were only asking what they think, not for them to give you a lecture on how mature/immature you are! But pish posh, at the end of the day they don't know you and you don't know them and that's probably not gonna change, so I say go for what you want to do!! I think becoming a policeman sounds like more your sort of thing from what little I know about you :lol2: I'd go for being a policeman cos then like you said there's opportunity to get into different sections and stuff, and you'll get into the dog handling thing like you wanted to before!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Exactly! Them going on about how 'you need to do research' and all that crap, I mean Jesus, you've got the next three years to research it! I don't know why one of them in particular seems to have a real problem, you were only asking what they think, not for them to give you a lecture on how mature/immature you are! But pish posh, at the end of the day they don't know you and you don't know them and that's probably not gonna change, so I say go for what you want to do!! I think becoming a policeman sounds like more your sort of thing from what little I know about you :lol2: I'd go for being a policeman cos then like you said there's opportunity to get into different sections and stuff, and you'll get into the dog handling thing like you wanted to before!:2thumb:


Double exactly!

Yeah I'll go for it, as you said once I'm old enough. But come on, I'm alot more mature than the majority of 15 year olds. All the cops i've met are proper numptys, I run into alot as I know a few personally.:lol2: Even if I'm not a cop cop, I could still do something like training the dogs! That would be cool. oh well, just wait a few years and when I'm a cop I'll drag the thread up:whistling2::lol:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Up until 3, up at 6am watching the election. Need a break.


----------



## RhianB87

Today I have rediscovered my love for hula hoops! (the crisps!) :notworthy:


----------



## _jake_

Today I haven't got off my arse to get dressed!


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Today I haven't got off my arse to get dressed!


 
Thats so lazy! Ive been up since 7!


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Thats so lazy! Ive been up since 7!


Its my day off school:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Got up at nine. Tidyed the house then sat down on the laptop watching the election thing on TV:no1::lol2:


----------



## Nix

FallenAngel said:


> Today I have rediscovered my love for hula hoops! (the crisps!) :notworthy:


OO which flavour?

Just been across to my local rep store (Leaping Lizards) to buy crickets as Friday is livefood delivery day but they haven't shown up yet so I am going to have to go in tomorrow. If the weather stays good I will cycle across, the crickets can have a bumpy saddle bag journey home lols. 

LL are keeping Murray (my new milk frog) until a week or so til I get the viv built. Murray has a buddy in the tank with him at LL who was going to be on his/her own and I may have just purchased that one too... ooops :blush: Well I can't go having a 45 x 45 x 60 with just one small milk frog in now can I?! 

But dammit, now have to think of a new name!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just woke up guys.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I just woke up guys.


Lazy F:censor:R i wish that i could sleep in but i have to WORK.

How is job hunting going anyway?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Lazy F:censor:R i wish that i could sleep in but i have to WORK.
> 
> How is job hunting going anyway?


Not bad. Gonna go look at Seaview wildlife next week and hand in my volunteer work form at Amazon World.
Hooray.

Also, I only woke up so late cos I was watching the election until 4.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Double exactly!
> 
> Yeah I'll go for it, as you said once I'm old enough. But come on, I'm alot more mature than the majority of 15 year olds. All the cops i've met are proper numptys, I run into alot as I know a few personally.:lol2: Even if I'm not a cop cop, I could still do something like training the dogs! That would be cool. oh well, just wait a few years and when I'm a cop I'll drag the thread up:whistling2::lol:


Good on you, man. And you're right you are a hell of a lot more mature than most 15 year old guys!!! Training the dogs sounds awesome : victory:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Good on you, man. And you're right you are a hell of a lot more mature than most 15 year old guys!!! Training the dogs sounds awesome : victory:


Indeed it does, oh young one.:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Just got back from the reptile shop, paid for my frogs which im collecting tomorrow for my bday!

Does anyone know what will happen with this hung parliament now?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Just got back from the reptile shop, paid for my frogs which im collecting tomorrow for my bday!
> 
> Does anyone know what will happen with this hung parliament now?


Yeah, they hang the party leaders:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Yeah, they hang the party leaders:whistling2:


:lol2: if only if only.....




EDIT: YAY 500TH POST!


----------



## manda88

I don't care about anything anymore, I HAVE MR WHIPPY ICE CREAM!!!!! And the best thing is that I went to school with the ice cream man haha.


----------



## Pipkin28

Sounds like I've missed a 'good' *cough* debate! I don't really venture into many other sections these days as there are some massive ego's in need of constant polishing in other topics and I can't be arsed!!


----------



## _jake_

Lol.


Congratulations!

Yay! 4,762th post! Woooo


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Sounds like I've missed a 'good' *cough* debate! I don't really venture into many other sections these days as there are some massive ego's in need of constant polishing in other topics and I can't be arsed!!


Would you like to slap them with a wet fish?


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Would you like to slap them with a wet fish?


 
Surely that's not fair on the fish, be it alive or dead...! Nah, I'd use a wet Gordon Brown!!!


----------



## _jake_

Thats very true, poor fish!:lol: Gordon Brown on the other hand.........


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Thats very true, poor fish!:lol: Gordon Brown on the other hand.........


 
...........deserves so much more!!! (not in a good way!!!)


----------



## jme2049

Q:Whats 2 foot long and hangs infront of an ar:censor:hole?

A:Gordon Browns Tie.


----------



## Pipkin28

Wish he'd p*ss off somewhere quiet and top himself!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Q:Whats 2 foot long and hangs infront of an ar:censor:hole?
> 
> A:Gordon Browns Tie.


hahahaha!


and Jake, I just read through your thread in OT.
There's a guy whose name rhymes with beaper and he's a something-that-rhymes-with bunt.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahaha!
> 
> 
> and Jake, I just read through your thread in OT.
> There's a guy whose name rhymes with beaper and he's a something-that-rhymes-with bunt.


 
Leaper? Runt?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Leaper? Runt?


Oh poor little innocent Pipkin.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh poor little innocent Pipkin.


That's ME!!!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Oh, just read the other thread..... some people are soooo helpful, aren't they?

Well, Jake, all I can say is don't join the military unless it is a last resort, (it's not as glam as it used to be and as I work with the military I hear the moans on a daily basis) however, if do your time in the mob, they will pay for you to train in your chosen career. Most ex-military become paramedics, police, prison guards, security guards, bodyguards etc. Employers will see you as more mature than candidates straight out of school/uni, as you will have dealt with stressful situations such as warzones.
Although I know plenty who have retrained as plumbers, HGV drivers, builders etc. too!

Part of the training to be in the police involves you attending a post mortem so if you don't like gore you may find that bit difficult.

If you still think that's what you want to do, you have plenty of time to overcome this. 

I think the suggestion of joining The Red Cross/St John's Ambulance is a great idea, they regularly hold training exercises simulation aircraft crashes etc and the make up and actors they use as casualties are very, very good at making it seem real.

Watch plenty of those 'in your face' medical programmes, if the close ups of surgical procedures turn your stomach then I think you should reconsider!

Don't forget police get called to murder scenes, drug related deaths, stabbings, suicides and such like. So do paramedics. You'd have to deal with every sort of bodily fluid imaginable! And you're just as likely to die in service as a soldier in Afghanistan.

And as for someone's suggestion of joining the fire service..... you have to pull burnt bodies out of building regularly! Men, women, children and animals! 

I think it's great that you're thinking about it and asking advice, ignore the idiots and keep researching!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Great advice from Pipkin.

I personally have a strong dislike for the police. The majority of them seem power-hungry egomaniacs who focus on pouring underage-drinkers drink away and lowering 'petty crime' as opposed to actual dangers.

Having said this, if that's your choice of career then go for it. You certainly are a mature young man and your correct use of grammar and punctuation is a brilliant feat for a 15 year old on a forum! I would personally just be a little cautious of making your mind up with what to do with the rest of your life at your very young age. I know lots of my friends have ended up switching university courses, coming back early or are just plain miserable on the course they're on, and they all chose their choice of career at age 18+.

But if your heart's set on it don't let anybody put you off or tell you you can't do something. The world is your oyster.


----------



## manda88

And if you join the police, you could be driving round in an undercover Mitsubishi Evo X, now that would be awesome!! I would LOVE to be an undercover cop, I'm so good at laughing at people who have been pulled over by them. I'm also bloody lucky that neither me or Matt have been pulled over by one, when we were on the way back from South Wales the other month, we were testing out how fast the new car was and we got to 135 before I got scared and told Matt to slow down, and then about 2 miles later was an undercover 7 series that had just pulled someone else over, now that was close!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jake. Arrest Manda.


----------



## manda88

That's not nice  Nobody would bail me out!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> And if you join the police, you could be driving round in an undercover Mitsubishi Evo X, now that would be awesome!! I would LOVE to be an undercover cop, I'm so good at laughing at people who have been pulled over by them. I'm also bloody lucky that neither me or Matt have been pulled over by one, when we were on the way back from South Wales the other month, we were testing out how fast the new car was and we got to 135 before I got scared and told Matt to slow down, and then about 2 miles later was an undercover 7 series that had just pulled someone else over, now that was close!!


Yes very close, That would have been licence Bye Bye for me. Then i would have been F:censor


----------



## ipreferaflan

My mum was arrested once.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes very close, That would have been license BUY BUY for me. Then i would have been F:censor


Sweet Jesus, Matt, how can you get 'buy' and 'bye' mixed up?!?!?!?!! And you spelt 'licence' the American way.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Jake. Arrest Manda.


Why does she need to be arrested? What has she done?

Its Flan that needs to be arrested for indecent exposure of his Pink underwear!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I saw someone correct someone else on facebook the other day.

He said 'yeah I am deffinatly'.
They said 'definately, God learn how to spell'

I had a field day.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why does she need to be arrested? What has she done?
> 
> Its Flan that needs to be arrested for indecent exposure of his Pink underwear!!!!


Egging you on.
Well I was going to say arrest you as well but Jake might get told off for targeting gay couples.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Sweet Jesus, Matt, how can you get 'buy' and 'bye' mixed up?!?!?!?!! And you spelt 'licence' the American way.


Well i was going to say i would bail you out, but then you go and say something like that for the whole forum to see. Its an easy mistake when you have been working all afternoon and not just sitting on facebook and the forum all day while at work. Your brain goes dead after a while!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oooh Jake! It's your lucky day. You might manage to catch some domestic abuse as well!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Egging you on.
> Well I was going to say arrest you as well but Jake might get told off for targeting gay couples.


Don't you bring that up again haha, seriously, manda being a guys name, whatever next.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well i was going to say i would bail you out, but then you go and say something like that for the whole forum to see. Its an easy mistake when you have been working all afternoon and not just sitting on facebook and the forum all day while at work. Your brain goes dead after a while!!!!!!


I hardly go on facebook at work cos there's nothing interesting on there any more, it's just this now and fmylife.com.



ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh Jake! It's your lucky day. You might manage to catch some domestic abuse as well!


Woohoo!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I hardly go on facebook at work cos there's nothing interesting on there any more, it's just this now and fmylife.com.


Same thing, your still not working. I have only just got a break from work in order to have a look on the forum today and for the whole of this week pretty much.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Same thing, your still not working. I have only just got a break from work in order to have a look on the forum today and for the whole of this week pretty much.


I have wiped a tear from my eye just for you.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I have wiped a tear from my eye just for you.


How rude!!! Now you must make it up to me by cooking me something nice tonight.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How rude!!! Now you must make it up to me by cooking me something nice tonight.


A fart. Similar to that enormous burp I did last night. That was immense!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> A fart. Similar to that enormous burp I did last night. That was immense!


 
Such a lady! :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

omg i have been organising my computer as i have frog pictures all over my desktop and everywhere!
So I made an amphibian folder then made a folder for each type of frog i own and then a habitat folder. It came to 8GB and my red eyed tree frog folder alone has 895 pictures in it! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> omg i have been organising my computer as i have frog pictures all over my desktop and everywhere!
> So I made an amphibian folder then made a folder for each type of frog i own and then a habitat folder. It came to 8GB and my red eyed tree frog folder alone has 895 pictures in it! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Blimey!

I thought I had alot! I need to take more photos!!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> omg i have been organising my computer as i have frog pictures all over my desktop and everywhere!
> So I made an amphibian folder then made a folder for each type of frog i own and then a habitat folder. It came to 8GB and my red eyed tree frog folder alone has 895 pictures in it! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


Christ alive that's a lot of pictures!! How long have you had them for??


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Christ alive that's a lot of pictures!! How long have you had them for??


I've had chiquito since beginning of october last year, then i got juanita and fajita at the end of october, they died after a month then i got bonita and pepito end of january.
360 pictures are of chiquito alone!


----------



## andaroo

I'm addicted to photographing my phibs! I already have 31 pictures of the Pacman I got yesterday :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

OMG I HAVE 1600 PICTURES OF FISH AND CHIPS :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Haha I don't blame you, I love taking pictures of mine too, I got a pic of one of the mossys earlier with his hand round the thermometre, it looks like he's holding a baton or something and going into war. I've taken loads of pics of my milk frogs but I've given them a rest for a bit cos I didn't want to piss them off too much! They've grown so much already, two of them are already getting too big to squeeze between the top of the background and the mesh, whereas they used to fit comfortably there before!!


----------



## RhianB87

Im going to get some updated photos of the crew soon! 

Thats alot of photos you have taken!

Maybe we should have a mini photo of the month comp


----------



## ipreferaflan

AOTM? (Amphib of the month?)
We so should.


----------



## manda88

Is there really any point in having an AOTM comp? You all know I would win.:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

We need a unbias judge though!

Also my horned frog now has a name!

Everyone meet....











Boris


----------



## andaroo

haha omgz lets do it :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oi. The POTM theme is feeding.
I'm tempted to use Bryn but we want another frog winner.


----------



## andaroo

FallenAngel said:


> We need a unbias judge though!
> 
> Also my horned frog now has a name!
> 
> Everyone meet....
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Boris


LOLLLLL boris! ahahaha love it!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Is there really any point in having an AOTM comp? You all know I would win.:whistling2:


I think this is war!!


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Oi. The POTM theme is feeding.
> I'm tempted to use Bryn but we want another frog winner.


Omg i have the perfect pic to use!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Omg i have the perfect pic to use!


I don't. Not frog-wise.


----------



## RhianB87

ooo I think I need to get taking more froggy photos!!!

And I wonder how many snakes eating mice photos there will be!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> ooo I think I need to get taking more froggy photos!!!
> 
> And I wonder how many snakes eating mice photos there will be!


Absolutely f*cktonnes.


----------



## RhianB87

lets flood it with amphibs!


----------



## ipreferaflan

We gotta all enter this month guys. There may be less of us than other sections but we have PASSION!


----------



## RhianB87

I am trying to think of some good ideas and if I can get them to pose for me!


----------



## manda88

I'm going to have to use Archie for this one, she eats anything that moves. It's gonna be bloody hard to get one of them as they go for it though!! Although saying that, the pic I entered last month was of Oliver with a locust hanging out her gob...


----------



## andaroo

EVERYONE READ THIS POST I THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA THAT JUST ONE OF US ENTERS
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/511445-picture-month-entries.html#post6207104


----------



## RhianB87

Good idea!

Why is it when I want to take photos frogs just dont play along!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> EVERYONE READ THIS POST I THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA THAT JUST ONE OF US ENTERS
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/511445-picture-month-entries.html#post6207104


Huh? So only one person from the amphib section enters the whole POTM competition?! Why!?


----------



## andaroo

forget that! everyone enter, I already did :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have no feeding pics! My frogs are too small!


----------



## RhianB87

A locust just fell into my printer, it came out the hard way, squished onto the back of my dissertation!


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Leaper? Runt?


Haha! Reaper is a coont. Thanks for the advice aswell Flan, above this one, forgot to quote you:lol2:



Pipkin28 said:


> Oh, just read the other thread..... some people are soooo helpful, aren't they?
> 
> Well, Jake, all I can say is don't join the military unless it is a last resort, (it's not as glam as it used to be and as I work with the military I hear the moans on a daily basis) however, if do your time in the mob, they will pay for you to train in your chosen career. Most ex-military become paramedics, police, prison guards, security guards, bodyguards etc. Employers will see you as more mature than candidates straight out of school/uni, as you will have dealt with stressful situations such as warzones.
> Although I know plenty who have retrained as plumbers, HGV drivers, builders etc. too!
> 
> Part of the training to be in the police involves you attending a post mortem so if you don't like gore you may find that bit difficult.
> 
> If you still think that's what you want to do, you have plenty of time to overcome this.
> 
> I think the suggestion of joining The Red Cross/St John's Ambulance is a great idea, they regularly hold training exercises simulation aircraft crashes etc and the make up and actors they use as casualties are very, very good at making it seem real.
> 
> Watch plenty of those 'in your face' medical programmes, if the close ups of surgical procedures turn your stomach then I think you should reconsider!
> 
> Don't forget police get called to murder scenes, drug related deaths, stabbings, suicides and such like. So do paramedics. You'd have to deal with every sort of bodily fluid imaginable! And you're just as likely to die in service as a soldier in Afghanistan.
> 
> And as for someone's suggestion of joining the fire service..... you have to pull burnt bodies out of building regularly! Men, women, children and animals!
> 
> I think it's great that you're thinking about it and asking advice, ignore the idiots and keep researching!!


Thanks, it's gave me something to think about. I'd get over the gore, its just seeing murdered bodies that would make me weasy, i've seen 7" gashes and got knows what else from my brother fighting!:lol2: 


ipreferaflan said:


> Great advice from Pipkin.
> 
> I personally have a strong dislike for the police. The majority of them seem power-hungry egomaniacs who focus on pouring underage-drinkers drink away and lowering 'petty crime' as opposed to actual dangers.
> 
> Having said this, if that's your choice of career then go for it. You certainly are a mature young man and your correct use of grammar and punctuation is a brilliant feat for a 15 year old on a forum! I would personally just be a little cautious of making your mind up with what to do with the rest of your life at your very young age. I know lots of my friends have ended up switching university courses, coming back early or are just plain miserable on the course they're on, and they all chose their choice of career at age 18+.
> 
> But if your heart's set on it don't let anybody put you off or tell you you can't do something. The world is your oyster.


Awww what a sweety you are! If I were gay I would marry you. 
Ok maybe not!


manda88 said:


> And if you join the police, you could be driving round in an undercover Mitsubishi Evo X, now that would be awesome!! I would LOVE to be an undercover cop, I'm so good at laughing at people who have been pulled over by them. I'm also bloody lucky that neither me or Matt have been pulled over by one, when we were on the way back from South Wales the other month, we were testing out how fast the new car was and we got to 135 before I got scared and told Matt to slow down, and then about 2 miles later was an undercover 7 series that had just pulled someone else over, now that was close!!


Thats the whole driving fast cars and stuff I was on about, who wouldn't at the end of the day?



ipreferaflan said:


> Jake. Arrest Manda.


Aslong as I can use handcuffs.



ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh Jake! It's your lucky day. You might manage to catch some domestic abuse as well!


Wooo! Heres my 'real life' experience right here. Can I have a reference?:Na_Na_Na_Na:



FallenAngel said:


> A locust just fell into my printer, it came out the hard way, squished onto the back of my dissertation!


Sell it on eBay.


----------



## jaykickboxer

You're right he's a twat had a few rows with him!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Thats the whole driving fast cars and stuff I was on about, who wouldn't at the end of the day?


 
Precisely! If it ever gets to it, tell the police people that we can be a run away driver or something for a practice chase! You'd never catch me mwahahaha!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Precisely! If it ever gets to it, tell the police people that we can be a run away driver or something for a practice chase! You'd never catch me mwahahaha!


If u wanna buy a getawY car im gonna sell mine im downgrading soo much it's unreal but im soo bored of cars and could do with sorting out my finances.


----------



## _jake_

jaykickboxer said:


> You're right he's a twat had a few rows with him!


Indeed! He did also say being a 'laid off cop on the dole' obviousley a very touchy subject:Na_Na_Na_Na:



manda88 said:


> Precisely! If it ever gets to it, tell the police people that we can be a run away driver or something for a practice chase! You'd never catch me mwahahaha!


Thats what you think, helicopter will be after you too! P.I.T FTW!:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha leaper is on a high horse.








































and it's a shire horse.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> haha leaper is on a high horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's a shire horse.
> 
> image


She has a very fetching bottom:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> She has a very fetching bottom:2thumb::lol2:


I've seen better.

I just tried to get some feeding pics! It's difficult.

It also occurred to me that I've NEVER seen my mossy frog eat.

Tried everyone with an earthworm today. White's had 'em, Waxies not so keen, FBTs mobbed them, Mossy frog I'm waiting on!


----------



## _jake_

Hmmm.

I have just realised that witin the last 20mins all my family members have gone to bed. I never even realised!


----------



## LIZARD

Hey Guys n Gals how are we all? I hope you are all well and that i have time to catch up with you very soon. The reason i have not been on is that my mum is poorly and my dad is looking after her, so im doing the shop on my own, which is fine. When i have done all the stuff at home etc im just shattered

Im missing all you guys and i will try and come on here later or 2moro after i finish work :2thumb:

Take it easy boys n girls catch up soon xx


----------



## andaroo

flantatsic i saw this and thought of you. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> Hey Guys n Gals how are we all? I hope you are all well and that i have time to catch up with you very soon. The reason i have not been on is that my mum is poorly and my dad is looking after her, so im doing the shop on my own, which is fine. When i have done all the stuff at home etc im just shattered
> 
> Im missing all you guys and i will try and come on here later or 2moro after i finish work :2thumb:
> 
> Take it easy boys n girls catch up soon xx


Hey, Hope your mum gets better soon and speak once you feel better!:2thumb:

Jake


----------



## jme2049

andaroo said:


> flantatsic i saw this and thought of you. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> image


mmmmmm


----------



## jme2049

I got my green tree frogs today! lil d-von & winston, they are awesome i love them already.


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> flantatsic i saw this and thought of you. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> image


f*ck.


----------



## _jake_

I want a pair of green tree frogs! mg:

And a horned frog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> I got my green tree frogs today! lil d-von & winston, they are awesome i love them already.


U named one after my dog anyways not sure if u see my reply before my dogs a olde Tyme bulldog! And my tattoO says British by birth on one arm English by grace of god on the other!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Amazing how good some people look wrapped in pink loo roll!


----------



## manda88

I'm not gonna lie, I wouldn't mind looking like her!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I wouldn't mind looking like her!


She ain't nothing special, anyways how did u reserve ur frog down as 1 left now could do with resrving it have u seen c.cornuta?


----------



## ilovetoads2

no. if i could be another woman I would choose that Columbian woman on Modern Family.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ilovetoads2 said:


> no. if i could be another woman I would choose that Columbian woman on Modern Family.


. Good choice or christina milian would be another


----------



## _jake_

Or just be yourself?


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> She ain't nothing special, anyways how did u reserve ur frog down as 1 left now could do with resrving it have u seen c.cornuta?


I called him up a few hours ago and put a deposit down on it, I nearly reserved the other one for you but then I didn't just in case you didn't want it any more, I would have done if I'd known you definitely wanted it  I think he's closed for today though now, give him a call Monday and get it reserved :2thumb: Yeah I have seen c. cornuta, they're awesome!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I called him up a few hours ago and put a deposit down on it, I nearly reserved the other one for you but then I didn't just in case you didn't want it any more, I would have done if I'd known you definitely wanted it  I think he's closed for today though now, give him a call Monday and get it reserved :2thumb: Yeah I have seen c. cornuta, they're awesome!


Will do thanks


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Or just be yourself?


Would rather look like her than me!!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Would rather look like her than me!!! :lol2:


Nah she's a witch!:2thumb:

Your pretty:flrt: I don't know what your talking about!
Hides from Matt.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> She ain't nothing special


You're mental. With the exception of my girlfriend; she's the hottest girl in the world.

I'm so sweet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Show us the OH then! Not to perv, I'm just nosey.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Come on flan boy post up a pic of ur missus il do one of mine in a min I've seen urs b4 Morgan realy nice!


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha hold on. I have to get her permission.
Pictures of our MISSUSES.


----------



## ipreferaflan

On the left (above)
On the right (below)










My lovely lovely lady.


----------



## jaykickboxer

very nice heres mine























and asleep aint got many of here on here as it goes.


----------



## chulainn

andaroo said:


> flantatsic i saw this and thought of you. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> image


 


yes this is in my news paper and now i will continue to anoy one of my freinds who said theyd rather amywhinhouse lol


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> On the left (above)
> On the right (below)
> 
> image
> 
> My lovely lovely lady.


 
to me that looks like that person for inbeetwenrs forgot her name (this is a complimaint)


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> to me that looks like that person for inbeetwenrs forgot her name (this is a complimaint)


Which one? She's beauts.

Oh, and nice missus, Jay.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Considering entering this for POTM.


----------



## chulainn

carle thats the one dont know why


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Nah she's a witch!:2thumb:
> 
> Your pretty:flrt: I don't know what your talking about!
> Hides from Matt.


Aww thank you, Jake! :blush: Where have you seen my pic though!?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Aww thank you, Jake! :blush: Where have you seen my pic though!?


In your avey?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> In your avey?:lol2::lol2:


 Haha if only I looked like Animal!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm sure you look great darlin!:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD

yeay i finally got a pic in practical rep keeping 

Not one of my best pics but im still chuffed, i didnt even realise until i just flicked through it

Hows everyone then???

I got work 2moz  on the plus side i hope to get my frogs that i have been waiting ages for on tues if my mate can get them to me


----------



## andaroo

I was going through my files and i came across this pic, it makes me lol everytime i see it


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> I was going through my files and i came across this pic, it makes me lol everytime i see it
> 
> image


Love it!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Me bird. Not sure what the breast pointing was for....


----------



## RhianB87

This one always makes me chuckle!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I think everyone should post pics of themselves :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

We already have but il do one again in a minute


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Me and my lovely boyfriend Matt :flrt::flrt:








Me and my 3D glasses :lol2:









Sorry if my face broke your computer screens.


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## jaykickboxer

how old are u morgan i thought u were older


anyways me again









and a realy bad one after about 48hrs with no sleep!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nice ladyfriend, Morg.

Me


----------



## Morgan Freeman

27. That pics 2 years old.


----------



## jaykickboxer

oh okay only 2yrs older then me i thought u was alittle older, what frogs u got morg i thought u had darts but dont look like it from ur sig i think coast to coast exotics has peacocks well has them advertise on website but there miles away 20 quid each.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> 27. That pics 2 years old.


You look really young in that pic!


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha. My pic is 2 years old too!

Hence the shit stubble.


----------



## RhianB87

Me slightly drunk :blush:











Not a great photo but I am holding one of my favourite animals!


----------



## jaykickboxer

mine are only about 7weeks old as mini jaykickboxers there and shes only 8weeks old now


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> image
> 
> 
> Me slightly drunk :blush:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Not a great photo but I am holding one of my favourite animals!


OOOH! What is that?


----------



## jaykickboxer

i no loads about exotic ammals and even i dont no what it is i want one whos is it.


----------



## jaykickboxer

maybe a palm civet?


----------



## chulainn

FallenAngel said:


> image
> 
> 
> Me slightly drunk :blush:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Not a great photo but I am holding one of my favourite animals!


your not holding it itz holding you:lol2::lol2:


----------



## chulainn

andaroo said:


> flantatsic i saw this and thought of you. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> image


 

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> oh okay only 2yrs older then me i thought u was alittle older, what frogs u got morg i thought u had darts but dont look like it from ur sig i think coast to coast exotics has peacocks well has them advertise on website but there miles away 20 quid each.


Yeah I don't look particularly old, nah no darts I just spend loads of time researching them :/

Really want some more peacocks might have to check em out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jay do you feed your Uro morioworms? Tried some today for my leo, proper vicious little f**ks.


----------



## jaykickboxer

nah she doesnt get many insects as shes at mums house still and my mum dont like insects that much so shes pretty much a herbaviour except when i give her a few treats u got a beardie then il post up a pic of my uro ina sec.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cool, I'd still love a big Egyptian Uro.

Oh new pics...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/448713-more-peacocks.html


----------



## jaykickboxer

mine aint egptian shes morocon egyptians are my fav too tho i think i prefare chuckwallas tho,


----------



## Morgan Freeman

She's nice! Chuckwallas are cool lizards aswell, don't they have a real long brumation period?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cool, I'd still love a big Egyptian Uro.
> 
> Oh new pics...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/448713-more-peacocks.html


 
there rapidley becoming one of my fav frogs who did richie say had them too manda i might be able to get access to the wholesaler.


----------



## jaykickboxer

mines 12 years old i had her since she was days old and shes never been brumated its only for breeding i think its needed.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> OOOH! What is that?


Its a binturong!!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

FallenAngel said:


> Its a binturong!!!!


Who's is it?


----------



## RhianB87

I did some work experience at Chessington Zoo last year and it was a baby that they had hand raised


----------



## Punchfish

Morgan Freeman said:


> Me bird. Not sure what the breast pointing was for....
> 
> image



They are lovely she can point at them all she wants.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Punchfish said:


> They are lovely she can point at them all she wants.


hahahahahahah


----------



## andaroo

here is me with my friends white chinchilla


----------



## andaroo

and here i am with a very sad looking skunk


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Check this sh** out.










Doncha think your girlfriend was hot like me?


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha!

Andaroo. You look NOTHING like I imagined. Although... I guess I thought you'd look a bit like a red-eyed tree frog so....

Who the hell are you supposed to be, Morgan?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Halloween.

I was a suicide slut, check the slit wrists and smudged makeup.


----------



## Punchfish

Are you wearing flip flops to a bar?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nice legs.


----------



## andaroo

I was on Oprah once


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Punchfish said:


> Are you wearing flip flops to a bar?


Try finding size 11 girls shoes on a days notice. They're just open heeled things from shoe city! And yeah I wore them to a club......


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I was on Oprah once
> 
> image


In your first pic you look like JD from Scrubs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## Punchfish

I must say Morgan I am quite upset that you are not a short fat balding bloke in your 40's.

Well thats me off to bed.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Me showing off my tattoo.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> In your first pic you look like JD from Scrubs.


well im glad i posted another pic! :lol2:
what were u expectin me to look like?:bash:


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Me showing off my tattoo.
> 
> image


You should get that done for real :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> well im glad i posted another pic! :lol2:
> what were u expectin me to look like?:bash:












Something like that?



Blinx56 said:


> You should get that done for real :lol2:


Definitely not. Tribal tattoos are terrible.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Photoshop me plz.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Not quite the effect I was looking for.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I look proper **** like.


----------



## ipreferaflan

You are proper **** like.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> Something like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not. Tribal tattoos are terrible.


ughhhh thats scary looks like an alien :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> U named one after my dog anyways not sure if u see my reply before my dogs a olde Tyme bulldog! And my tattoO says British by birth on one arm English by grace of god on the other!


yeah sorry mate. I did see just went off for a few days it was my bday an i hit the booze an i cant even look at a laptop hungover(yesterday). That's a cool tattoo, i like that saying(even though im a welshman)


----------



## jme2049

Since we're showing ourselves. Im in the blue top.
The game is called Amy Winehands we played it on a mates bday big mistake


----------



## DeadLee

Lol did not expect you to look like that. I'm gonna find a pic now!


----------



## DeadLee

I am the middle one...was hard to find a pic on facebook that wasn't just a big huddle of drunk people. Or me looking stupid


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It seems like all the froggy people are rather good looking minus me!


----------



## Frogmad

i'm not putting my pic up cos it would break everyones computer screens!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Frogmad said:


> i'm not putting my pic up cos it would break everyones computer screens!!!


Aw go on!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> mines 12 years old i had her since she was days old and shes never been brumated its only for breeding i think its needed.


It was a company called rep-tech that had them, but they were WC and they were all sold in like a day!!



andaroo said:


> here is me with my friends white chinchilla
> image


You look NOTHING like how I thought you would!! I was expecting you to be fairly short with longish hair haha, in a good way of course.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Check this sh** out.
> 
> image
> 
> Doncha think your girlfriend was hot like me?
> 
> image


LOVE IT.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It seems like all the froggy people are rather good looking minus me!


Shut your mouth, woman! We're all rather fabulous looking if I do say so myself, and just because I want to be included too, I'm going to post the most poserish photo ever of me. I'm backwards cos I took it in the mirror










And a totally random one of my and my friend Sam at the summer ball 3 years ago










sorry the pictures are massive!!


----------



## Frogmad

I'm the redhead looking a little bit worse for wear at one of our vet nurse conferences last year


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

See, your really pretty


----------



## Frogmad

hmmmm :lol2: 
thank you


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I found some 'better ones' well ..

Me and my friend Alex at Alton towers :lol2:









I even have a 'your day vid'
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=149349135374


----------



## jaykickboxer

Although I've seen morg and flan before everyone else us younger then I expected especially jme can't rember why but i thought u were about 40 and I thought andaroo would look like a red eye tree frog aswell, or atleast a long haired student with glasses!


----------



## Frogmad

i'm feeling the oldest!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Here's me fishing some time last year










And holding a boa last week at our local reptile shop


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> and here i am with a very sad looking skunk
> image


Wow.... I pictured you as a short guy with short blonde hair for some reason!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Frogmad said:


> i'm feeling the oldest!!!


I don't think ur much older then me,


----------



## DeadLee

Ok nobody looks like how i pictured them!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

One of my friends I went to college with has got engaged to this chavvy bloke and they have only been together since the 27th march this year! WTF :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> One of my friends I went to college with has got engaged to this chavvy bloke and they have only been together since the 27th march this year! WTF :gasp:


Urgh things like that do my head in, I've literally just read on the news that the girl that plays Ginny in Harry Potter has gotten engaged to some guy and they've not even been together for 6 months! No offence to anyone that's gotten engaged really quickly! One of my best friends just got engaged to her boyfriend of 9 months, who she met on facebook and has cheated on twice, strong relationship there! :lol2: but oh well I get to be a bridesmaid so it's all good.


----------



## DeadLee

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> One of my friends I went to college with has got engaged to this chavvy bloke and they have only been together since the 27th march this year! WTF :gasp:


Chavvy bloke is bad...However getting engaged early isn't terrible. My aunt and uncle where engaged after 2 weeks and married withing 2 months and they are still married and going strong. He is great with her kids and a really nice bloke!


----------



## DeadLee

jaykickboxer said:


> Although I've seen morg and flan before everyone else us younger then I expected especially jme can't rember why but i thought u were about 40 and I thought andaroo would look like a red eye tree frog aswell, or atleast a long haired student with glasses!


I thought andaroo would be short and plump...what with being a chef


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I know, its crazy.. I've been with Matt for almost 10 months and I dont think we will be getting engaged any time soon! We love eachother and are commited but not ready for getting married etc yet! I thought she was a sensible shy girl, obviously not!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Urgh things like that do my head in, I've literally just read on the news that the girl that plays Ginny in Harry Potter has gotten engaged to some guy and they've not even been together for 6 months! No offence to anyone that's gotten engaged really quickly! One of my best friends just got engaged to her boyfriend of 9 months, who she met on facebook and has cheated on twice, strong relationship there! :lol2: but oh well I get to be a bridesmaid so it's all good.


Im the other extreme me and misses Jaykickboxer have been togher 8 years and we have a baby and we still ain't engaged gotta do it soon tho and me and Paige have the same surname and liana don't!


----------



## Frogmad

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't think ur much older then me,


I turn the big 30 in October


----------



## manda88

I've been with my Matt for 3 years (or will be on the 22nd!) and we've been living together for over a year, but only by ourselves since the beginning of March. I think people feel the need to get engaged quickly cos they want to feel secure and all that crap, another one of my friends got engaged to her boyfriend after about a year and a half, but all they do is bitch about each other, he hates it when she gets pissed all the time, and she hates it that he's high as a kite all the time, she even said herself that their relationship is a sham!! I don't see the point in people getting engaged until they really know that they genuinely want to spend the rest of their life with someone, and they know that they're never going to want to be with any one else. But that's just me!!
Little kiddies that think they're in love at like 16 years old and are 'engaged' to someone else at school need a kick up the backside, two of my friends seemed to think they were engaged to their boyfriends when they were about 16, surprise surpsire neither of them are with their boyfriends any more!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Im the other extreme me and misses Jaykickboxer have been togher 8 years and we have a baby and we still ain't engaged gotta do it soon tho and me and Paige have the same surname and liana don't!


Nearly the same as my sis who's the same age as you, she's been with her boyfriend for 10 years and they're still not engaged, she's getting pissed off about it though now haha. She doesn't have a kid though, but I think she's getting broody cos a load of her friends have started popping kids out.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Frogmad said:


> I turn the big 30 in October


Im 26 this year so only 4 years diffrence theres loads of older people here but they don't seem to have been on much recently


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> Im 26 this year so only 4 years diffrence theres loads of older people here but they don't seem to have been on much recently


Well, I can tell you the only pic you're getting out of me is my avey one or the 'arty' torso pic the ex took which is on my profile somewhere, unless I took it down!

Old enough at 46 to be most of yours dad, thanks very much!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Frogmad

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, I can tell you the only pic you're getting out of me is my avey one or the 'arty' torso pic the ex took which is on my profile somewhere, unless I took it down!
> 
> Old enough at 46 to be most of yours dad, thanks very much!:lol2::lol2:


 Yay not the oldest one on here (no offence but felt like i was surrounded by 20 yr olds!!!!):lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Frogmad said:


> Yay not the oldest one on here (no offence but felt like i was surrounded by 20 yr olds!!!!):lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## DeadLee

Frogmad said:


> Yay not the oldest one on here (no offence but felt like i was surrounded by 20 yr olds!!!!):lol2:


 I'm 18. I feel like the youngest person here now!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, I can tell you the only pic you're getting out of me is my avey one or the 'arty' torso pic the ex took which is on my profile somewhere, unless I took it down!
> 
> Old enough at 46 to be most of yours dad, thanks very much!:lol2::lol2:


Haha true my dad was only 17 wen I was born so he's only 41 I think he's born in July 67 however old that makes him not trying to make u feel old but he's got 3 grankids lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> I'm 18. I feel like the youngest person here now!


Whoa! You look well younger than that!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> Although I've seen morg and flan before everyone else us younger then I expected especially jme can't rember why but i thought u were about 40 and I thought andaroo would look like a red eye tree frog aswell, or atleast a long haired student with glasses!


Haha im only 23!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm 20

Just exausted myself on a bike ride, i'm seriously un fit! :gasp: but my god that hill was very steep!


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> Haha true my dad was only 17 wen I was born so he's only 41 I think he's born in July 67 however old that makes him not trying to make u feel old but he's got 3 grankids lol


Lol I've got 10 assorted nephews and neices- several older than you- and a couple of them have kids too. I'm still fitter than most of them- and probably have more fun!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Haha true my dad was only 17 wen I was born so he's only 41 I think he's born in July 67 however old that makes him not trying to make u feel old but he's got 3 grankids lol


My dad's 62!

My mate's dad turns 80 this month! He's my age aswell.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It seems like all the froggy people are rather good looking minus me!


All the men are! You know what they say about kissing frogs/toads to find your prince :flrt:lol


----------



## RhianB87

Its nice to put a face to everyone. 

I guess I am one of the youngsters here!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Does anyone know any sites for a city break I can pay in installments or put down a deposit? Last minute and expedia want paying upfront.

I'm going to Bruges!


----------



## RhianB87

I would say its best to go to a travel agents to do that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Leave the house? Crazy talk!


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Whoa! You look well younger than that!


The picture is a bit old lol...and yeah that picture makes me look young anyway.


----------



## LIZARD

Hey dudes how are we all! I have had a nice day today with my mum after work so can chill out a bit now :2thumb:

Hope everyone is OK

i will dig a pic out of me in a bit i think some of you dudes already know what i look like (bloody scary):lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Hehe I bet you dont look scary!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Hehe I bet you dont look scary!


No. She really does.


(haha jk Liz)


----------



## LIZARD

My mohawk is Bright orange at the moment


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Aww thank you, Jake! :blush: Where have you seen my pic though!?


Look below!



manda88 said:


> image





Blinx56 said:


> I'm 18. I feel like the youngest person here now!


15. Beat ya.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

Yay watching Godzilla on five! I know its quite bunk but i like it.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Yay watching Godzilla on five! I know its quite bunk but i like it.


Me too! Everyone secretly loves Godzilla. It's all about the old man at the beginning. 'Godzirra.....Godzirra'. I used to fancy Matthew Broderick, I always hated Audrey. Hank Azarea is funny in it too. 'You're going the wrong way, man, YOU'RE GOING THE WRONG WAY!!!'


----------



## andaroo

I love how everyone thought I was short, fat, long haired geek :lol2:

i'm 6 ft 2


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> I love how everyone thought it was short, fat, long haired geek :lol2:
> 
> i'm 6 ft 2!


Ooo same height as me. Sorry i pictured you that way. How did you picture me?


----------



## andaroo

Blinx56 said:


> Ooo same height as me. Sorry i pictured you that way. How did you picture me?


uhh... not sure didn't picture you or anyone else to look like anything to be honest :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Me too! Everyone secretly loves Godzilla. It's all about the old man at the beginning. 'Godzirra.....Godzirra'. I used to fancy Matthew Broderick, I always hated Audrey. Hank Azarea is funny in it too. 'You're going the wrong way, man, YOU'RE GOING THE WRONG WAY!!!'


It's 'Gojira' ACTUALLY. The Japanese name for him. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's 'Gojira' ACTUALLY. The Japanese name for him. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Whatever. Give me some cool Japanese names for Matt's birthday frog!


----------



## _jake_

Matt 2?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Whatever. Give me some cool Japanese names for Matt's birthday frog!


Azumi


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Matt 2?


That's not very Japanese! :lol2:



jme2049 said:


> Azumi


What does that mean?

Dunno what he's gonna call it anyway, he'll probably end up calling it something like Bob or Dave. I think it should be called Apple!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Dunno what he's gonna call it anyway, he'll probably end up calling it something like Bob or Dave. I think it should be called Apple!


Not sure what it means but its a kick ass film an she's pretty hot!:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sake.

I've been to Japan.










In the train station.










Up Mt. Fuji.










On the train.


----------



## jme2049

Haha the people in the 1st pic look embarrassed to be with you. Looks like fun though, when did you go?


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Not sure what it means but its a kick ass film an she's pretty hot!:flrt:


Call it 'Sushi'! :lol2:

I watched Mars Attacks last night- I'd forgotten how funny it was. I've actually seen a collectible figure based on the 'woman' in it and Marge Simpson called 'Marge Attacks'!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Haha the people in the 1st pic look embarrassed to be with you. Looks like fun though, when did you go?


haha they were all pissed off because it was chucking it down with rain and we had to go around Tokyo taking pictures.
I thought it was amazing.

I went in year 13 with my school.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha they were all pissed off because it was chucking it down with rain and we had to go around Tokyo taking pictures.
> I thought it was amazing.
> 
> I went in year 13 with my school.


Cool. My school done an exchange programme for a few years i never went but a mate did and when it was the japanese kids turn to come over we hung out. His name was shoe, lol doubt it was spelt that way though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's not very Japanese! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Dunno what he's gonna call it anyway, he'll probably end up calling it something like Bob or Dave. I think it should be called Apple!


I lived with a Chinese girl called Apple. She changed it from Beryl.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Call it 'Sushi'! :lol2:
> 
> I watched Mars Attacks last night- I'd forgotten how funny it was. I've actually seen a collectible figure based on the 'woman' in it and Marge Simpson called 'Marge Attacks'!



Mars Attacks is hilarious.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Cool. My school done an exchange programme for a few years i never went but a mate did and when it was the japanese kids turn to come over we hung out. His name was shoe, lol doubt it was spelt that way though.


haha that's cool. We get f-tonnes of foreign exchange down here.
Japan was amazing but weird.

We went in a sex shop and there was bondage gear on a child mannequin.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> We went in a sex shop and there was bondage gear on a child mannequin.


F:censor: me, I bet you never hung around too long?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> F:censor: me, I bet you never hung around too long?


What are you talking about? I bought six.

haha, nah we were straight out of there.

A bunch of 'lads' bought a blow-up doll though. Apparently one of them actually used it :/


----------



## chulainn

anyone close to this might want to have a look

Cork Bark on eBay (end time 10-May-10 18:58:38 BST)


----------



## _jake_

Where is everyone? 

*Gets out magnifying glass*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Here, had too much coffee!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm here now, boyfriend has just gone home so i'm all alone now  apart from the froggies and other critters :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I'm here pooing my panties watching a scary movie.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> I'm here pooing my panties watching a scary movie.


Not scream 2 is it? I just had that on :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I'm here pooing my panties watching a scary movie.


What film?

I love horrors. Not gore, gore, gore tortureporn stuff. Scary, eerie horrors.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I like 28 days later and 28 weeks later and thats enough for me. My boyfriend loves making me jump throughout films like that :whip: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Its called something that I dont like the name of. I can watch anything like twisted sort of horrors, but ghosts then I'll poo myself.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Is there any place you can watch films online for fwee?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

You can download them off 'the pirate bay' .... ssshh :lol2:


----------



## Frogmad

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You can download them off 'the pirate bay' .... ssshh :lol2:


 Did someone say something???:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I like 28 days later and 28 weeks later and thats enough for me. My boyfriend loves making me jump throughout films like that :whip: :lol2:


LOVE 28 days! My fav horror of all time.



_jake_ said:


> Its called something that I dont like the name of. I can watch anything like twisted sort of horrors, but ghosts then I'll poo myself.


I hate sick stuff. It depresses me.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Is there any place you can watch films online for fwee?


TV Links - Movies Streaming

Ta-da!


----------



## _jake_

Watch movies online for free.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Thanks mofos!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Im off. Night people :grouphug:


----------



## _jake_

I'm on. Good morning peeps!


----------



## RhianB87

Good morning!

Im techinically not here as I am at work!!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Im techinically not here as I am at work!!
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Is that your boss behind you?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Shhhh!!


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Shhhh!!


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

This is sooooooooooooooo boring!! :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG!

I had a dream I was on Come Dine with me only it was set in Bendidorm with Andaroo, Manda and Matt. Oh and Manda was pregnant.

I won.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG!
> 
> I had a dream I was on Come Dine with me only it was set in Bendidorm with Andaroo, Manda and Matt. Oh and Manda was pregnant.
> 
> I won.


LMAO! Where was I?:devil:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG!
> 
> I had a dream I was on Come Dine with me only it was set in Bendidorm with Andaroo, Manda and Matt. Oh and Manda was pregnant.
> 
> I won.


Come dine with me is awesome, although i watched an episode yesterday and it was crap!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG!
> 
> I had a dream I was on Come Dine with me only it was set in Bendidorm with Andaroo, Manda and Matt. Oh and Manda was pregnant.
> 
> I won.


This is the second dream you've had with us in it!! FYI I'm not pregnant and won't be any time soon haha. Like hell would I ever go to somewhere like Benidorm either. Sooooo unrealistic. What did we cook?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> This is the second dream you've had with us in it!! FYI I'm not pregnant and won't be any time soon haha. Like hell would I ever go to somewhere like Benidorm either. Sooooo unrealistic. What did we cook?


Food?:hmm:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Food?:hmm:


Shush, you! Knowing me it'll have been something like baked potato with chilli and cheese, best meal ever. That would win CDWM hands down.


----------



## _jake_

I'd make Tarragon sauce (very creamy) mixed with chicken and rice! Yummy! And chocolate soufle for afters


----------



## andaroo

HA! U won?! In ur dreams... literally! I am a top chef don't you know! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

If you're dreaming about people on here all the time, you are spending waaaaaay too much time on here. Get yourself a life!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Sounds like an interesting dream,

I had a dream a few weeks ago that my FBTs grew into giants and started to attack everyone!!


----------



## manda88

All I remember from last nights dream was wearing fishnet tights.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Sounds like an interesting dream,
> 
> I had a dream a few weeks ago that my FBTs grew into giants and started to attack everyone!!


That sounds like a cool dream, i could imagine me sitting on one of mine in a saddle like battlecat off he-man and riding him round making him eat people i dont like and the neighbours cats!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> All I remember from last nights dream was wearing fishnet tights.


Lucky Matt!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Lucky Matt!


Haha a DREAM I said! I don't own any fishnet tights! Especially not hot pink ones :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

have you ever had a dream were your having a dream and you wake up in your dream and then wake up in real life? I have it was bloody confusing! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Haha a DREAM I said! I don't own any fishnet tights! Especially not hot pink ones :lol2:


 
I had some baby blue fishnets for fancy dress two years ago, they're not good for anything now though, after running an 'It's a Knockout' type event over inflatables and stuff!!


----------



## _jake_

Its Roxys first day out in the big wide world. I'm sat in the garden to make sure shes ok (and run upstairs to look out the window when she jumps the fences) LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> If you're dreaming about people on here all the time, you are spending waaaaaay too much time on here. Get yourself a life!:lol2:


Haven't left the house since Thursday, I'm bed bound!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Its Roxys first day out in the big wide world. I'm sat in the garden to make sure shes ok (and run upstairs to look out the window when she jumps the fences) LOL


Who or what is Roxy?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Haven't left the house since Thursday, I'm bed bound!


Sucks to be you, what's the matter? Or is it just laziness?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Who or what is Roxy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be you, what's the matter? Or is it just laziness?


She's my ickle pussy cat!:flrt: Well I rescued her for my mum, as a welcome home from hospital present. Shes wanted one for ages. But she's mine, prefers me! Keeps meowing and looking back to make sure im there:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have M.E, had a small relapse.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> She's my ickle pussy cat!:flrt: Well I rescued her for my mum, as a welcome home from hospital present. Shes wanted one for ages. But she's mine, prefers me! Keeps meowing and looking back to make sure im there:lol2:


Aww bless you! Pics!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I have M.E, had a small relapse.


That sounds crap, I don't even know what M.E is but I know relapse doesn't mean goodness!


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have M.E, had a small relapse.


Geez my mum has M.E aswell. She can be in bed for weeks:gasp:



manda88 said:


> Aww bless you! Pics!!
> !


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Geez my mum has M.E aswell. She can be in bed for weeks:gasp:
> 
> 
> image


Ah yes I remember the kitty cat now! Too cute! I love multicoloured ones, they're my fave :flrt: especially soft ones!! One of my friends has a cat that cost them like £800, it's sandy coloured and reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally soft, like softer than the softest think you can think of :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Ah yes I remember the kitty cat now! Too cute! I love multicoloured ones, they're my fave :flrt: especially soft ones!! One of my friends has a cat that cost them like £800, it's sandy coloured and reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally soft, like softer than the softest think you can think of :lol2:


Hehe yeah Roxy gets about! Shes ran out the garden, just hope she goes out into the woods:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Oh buggering hell! Just realised Roxys gone next door, they have dogs! mg: They are out and dogs are in the house, but I cant get into the garden to get her!


----------



## manda88

Break down the fence!!! She'll probably come back over of her own accord once she realises you haven't followed her, or if you call her!


----------



## _jake_

I called her and she looked at me and sort of grinned:lol2: I put some food in the garden so she better come back!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have M.E, had a small relapse.


 That sucks! I hope you feel a bit better soon, mate!: victory:


----------



## manda88

Haha she knows she's being naughty! Good idea with leaving the food out, as soon as you see her grab her!!!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have M.E, had a small relapse.


Sorry to hear that mate. At least you have us lot for company


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha she knows she's being naughty! Good idea with leaving the food out, as soon as you see her grab her!!!


Shes already grounded. :blush: As soon as she comes home, straight to her room!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Anyone got any tips for me regarding feeding my green tree frogs? I got them saturday and the one settled right away on a leaf where as the other one buried itself. This morning when i looked in there tank the 2 were and still are sleeping in the curled up leaves of a calathea plant, so they're settled now. 

I threw a couple of lil crickets in saturday when i 1st put them in an the appear to be gone now, is it best to put food in just before i turn the lights off an let them do their thing???


----------



## Ron Magpie

To begin with they tend to be a bit shy, so that's probably the best way. After a while they will learn to associate the viv opening with food, and will take it anytime- that's what I've found, anyway.


----------



## jme2049

Cheers. Couldn't be arsed starting a new thread so i asked in here.:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I had a dream where I was at my old school in the theatre and the roof started collapsing. Then me and my mates had to get to the car so we could drive away but everyone else was meeting in a different car park. As we ran to the car, CHULLAIN came screaming out of the building telling us 'YOU'RE GOING THE WRONG WAY! COME BACK' and he chased after us.

Every time someone has a dream about people on here, I have done too. It's crazy.

Anyway, hope you get well soon Morg.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Thanks everyone.


----------



## manda88

I know what will make you feel better, Morg. Faceinhole.com. Hours of endless fun. For example


----------



## jme2049

lol i like the E.T. one mand

I never have dreams vivid enough to remember peoples faces or what happened in them. Recently i had a dream/nightmare that there was a big wasp under my blanket i woke screaming threw my blanket off me turned the light on and would not get back in my bed, i ended up sleeping downstairs. I hate(scared of) wasps by the way:blush:


----------



## manda88

Haha, I dreamt that I was attacking someone a few nights ago and I woke up with my arms flailing and Matt telling me to calm down, so I must've been hitting him in my sleep. I hate dreams where you're falling, cos then I jump really hard and wake myself up. Whenever I dream about driving, my brakes never ever work!! I always crash into walls and stuff, it's so frustating!!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I hate dreams where you're falling, cos then I jump really hard and wake myself up.


I have them all the time. Not fun is it, someone told me that if you die in your dreams you die in real life. lol Anyone ever heard that before?


----------



## chulainn

yep


somtimes if i have a dream i am drowniing and when i wake up i have a nose bleed 5 times this year but i got caterused


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I have them all the time. Not fun is it, someone told me that if you die in your dreams you die in real life. lol Anyone ever heard that before?


haha nonsense. I've died in dreams before.

I have a recurring thing where I can't stop biting down hard on my teeth. It's so painful in my dreams but I just can't stop it.


----------



## jme2049

chulainn said:


> yep
> 
> 
> somtimes if i have a dream i am drowniing and when i wake up i have a nose bleed 5 times this year but i got caterused


What's caterused?


----------



## chulainn

ok the inseckt section dont talk to me anyone know the answers http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/512724-ok-would-like-your-thoughts.html


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha nonsense. I've died in dreams before.
> 
> I have a recurring thing where I can't stop biting down hard on my teeth. It's so painful in my dreams but I just can't stop it.


You've died in dreams? i never have.

The teeth biting thing maybe stress related. You stressed mate?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> What's caterused?


I think he means cauterised. Burning the blood vessels.

Ouch.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I think he means cauterised. Burning the blood vessels.
> 
> Ouch.


I agree with the ouch!


I have oreo's and milk all the oreos are stuck together the wrong way though:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> ok the inseckt section dont talk to me anyone know the answers http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/512724-ok-would-like-your-thoughts.html


haha. It's because you don't acknowledge anyone!



jme2049 said:


> You've died in dreams? i never have.
> 
> The teeth biting thing maybe stress related. You stressed mate?


Actually... maybe I haven't. I've been stabbed and on the operating table just about to die. Then I start to float away and I wake up.

I'm not stressed. Maybe anxious.


----------



## jme2049

chulainn said:


> ok the inseckt section dont talk to me anyone know the answers http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/512724-ok-would-like-your-thoughts.html


:lol2:. Wish i could help but i'm petrified of spiders. I like scorpions but couldn't bring myself to own one.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Actually... maybe I haven't. I've been stabbed and on the operating table just about to die. Then I start to float away and I wake up.


Hmmmm, I think it is possible to die in dreams but you probably need a really active imagination when your dreaming to picture yourself dead i guess.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mexican Red Knees are the only decent spider.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha, I dreamt that I was attacking someone a few nights ago and I woke up with my arms flailing and Matt telling me to calm down, so I must've been hitting him in my sleep. I hate dreams where you're falling, cos then I jump really hard and wake myself up. Whenever I dream about driving, my brakes never ever work!! I always crash into walls and stuff, it's so frustating!!


I have dreams like that! even though I dont legally drive.. just yet... I always can never stop a car in my dreams!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I used to have a lot of flying dreams, but I'd nearly always forget how when I was quite high up and start to fall. The waking up with a jerk just before you hit the ground is *not* fun!:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a dream I'm driving, but then the car shoots ahead of my driving position and keeps getting further away so I have to guess where I'm turning.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I have a recurring nightmare that I'm on a bus. Always at the same place along a road near where I live, the bus crashes and falls on its side. When I recover and get off the bus, there's nobody around at all. No dead bodies or anything.
Not
Even
The
Driver


:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I have a recurring nightmare that I'm on a bus. Always at the same place along a road near where I live, the bus crashes and falls on its side. When I recover and get off the bus, there's nobody around at all. No dead bodies or anything.
> Not
> Even
> The
> Driver
> 
> 
> :gasp:


Sounds like it could be the start of a horror film. Get writing flan!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Sounds like it could be the start of a horror film. Get writing flan!


haha hell yeah.
I really want to do something like this: Volunteer Holiday with Pink River Dolphins in Brazil

But it's hexpensive and I have no money


----------



## manda88

I have a recurring (dunno if I spelt that right) dream too, but I can't remember it right now. Although I do remember one that I've had several times over the past few years, it includes me as a weird little creature like a tooth with arms and legs and huge bug eyes, and another one but I don't know who it is and it's smaller than me, and we're in a huuuuuuge room, like so big you can't see the walls, and there's a big scary person thing and we're scared of it. That's all that really happens, it's pretty boring.


----------



## Pipkin28

For all you dream drivers......


*Driving* 
To dream that you are driving a vehicle, signifies your life's journey and your path in life. The dream is telling of how you are moving and navigating through life. If you are driving and cannot see the road ahead of you, then it indicates that you do not know where you are headed in life and what you really want to do with yourself. You are lacking direction and goals. If you are driving on a curvy road, then it indicates that you are have difficulties in achieving your goals and the changes associated with it. Alternatively, driving a car in your dream, is analogous to your sex life and sexual performance. Consider how you are driving and what kind of car you are driving and how it relates to your waking sex life. 
To dream that someone else is driving you, represents your dependence on the driver. You are not in control of your life and following the goals of others instead of your own. If you are driving from the passenger side of a car, then it suggests that you are trying to gain control of the path that your life is taking. You are beginning to make your own decisions.  
To dream that you are driving a cab or bus, symbolizes menial labor with little opportunities for advancement. Interpretations by DreamMoods.com To dream that you are driving a car in reverse, suggests that you are experiencing major setbacks in your goals. In particular, if you drive in reverse into a pool of water, then it means that you emotions are literally holding you back.
To dream that you are driving drunk, indicates that your life is out of control. Some relationship or somebody is dominating you.
To dream that you drive off a mountain road, suggests that the higher you climb in life, the harder it is to stay at the top. You feel that your advanced position is a precarious one. It takes hard work to remain at the top. You may also feel that you are not able to measure up to the expectations of others. 

Dream Moods A-Z Dream Dictionary​


----------



## manda88

I'm pretty sure that whatever dream you have relates to something to do with sex!! Like the obvious, if you dream about bananas then you're dreaming about willies! I wonder if melons relates to boobies!


----------



## Pipkin28

Years ago I had a series of dreams where I was being pursued by a hooded figure very 'grim reaper'-ish. I couldn't see a face or anything and he never spoke. 
In the first dream he was waiting in a doorway of a building which is opposite our cathedral. Then with each dream he got closer to me, chasing me and I was afraid I couldn't run any faster to get away. This went on for about two weeks until, in the last dream he caught me and was about to rape me... which is when I woke up. 

I checked the meaning of all this and it was supposed to represent my subconcious, telling me there was something wrong with the relationship I was in. A few weeks later, I found out my fiancee had been having an affair for a couple of months!!! My subconcious obviously knew something was wrong and was trying to tell me!! Shame it had to be so scary, though. I have never had that dream since, thank God!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I once dreamt about lots of bananas. They were all looking for me while I hid in a closet peeking through a crack at them.
I wonder what that means...... :hmm:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I once dreamt about lots of bananas. They were all looking for me while I hid in a closet peeking through a crack at them.
> I wonder what that means...... :hmm:


It means its time to come out buddy!


----------



## Pipkin28

Frog​
To see a frog in your dream, represents a potential for change or something unexpected. The frog may be a prince in disguise and thus, signify transformation. Alternatively, the frog symbolizes uncleanness, fertility, or rebirth. 
To see frogs leaping in your dream, indicate your lack of commitment. You have a tendency to jump from one thing to another. Alternatively, it may suggest that you are taking major steps toward some goal. It parallels your progress. 
To dream that you are catching a frog, signifies your carelessness concerning your health. *To hear the sounds of a frog in your dream, indicates that you have not accomplished what you wanted. *

Or..... you have a bedroom full of frogs and you're not really dreaming!!!​


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> It means its time to come out buddy!


 
*Bananas*
To see bananas in your dream, may be a metaphor for repressed sexual urges and desires. It is a phallic symbol and represents masculine sexuality.
To dream that you are eating bananas, denotes that you hard work will be met with little reward and gains. 


Better come out of that closet Flannie!!!!​


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I once dreamt about lots of bananas. They were all looking for me while I hid in a closet peeking through a crack at them.
> I wonder what that means...... :hmm:


Which one penetrated the crack first?? :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Years ago I had a series of dreams where I was being pursued by a hooded figure very 'grim reaper'-ish. I couldn't see a face or anything and he never spoke.
> In the first dream he was waiting in a doorway of a building which is opposite our cathedral. Then with each dream he got closer to me, chasing me and I was afraid I couldn't run any faster to get away. This went on for about two weeks until, in the last dream he caught me and was about to rape me... which is when I woke up.
> 
> I checked the meaning of all this and it was supposed to represent my subconcious, telling me there was something wrong with the relationship I was in. A few weeks later, I found out my fiancee had been having an affair for a couple of months!!! My subconcious obviously knew something was wrong and was trying to tell me!! Shame it had to be so scary, though. I have never had that dream since, thank God!


That sounds well scary!!! And mental that there was a meaning behind it that was true, too! Stupid men. No offence boys.
I've had dreams where I've been crying and then I've woken up and had tears streaming down my face, and I don't even know what I was crying about.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hawhawhaw. I didn't REALLY have that dream.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Hawhawhaw. I didn't REALLY have that dream.


:liar:


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Hawhawhaw. I didn't REALLY have that dream.


 
Stop backpedalling!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

SERIOUSLY! Come on! I set that up.


----------



## Ron Magpie

"So far in the closet he's in Narnia":whistling2:


----------



## manda88

It was just the easiest way for him to come out, without actually coming out. Does your girlfriend know yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

"So far in the closet he's finding Fritzl's grandkids"


----------



## jme2049

Ha ha flan accidentaly came out:lol2: Now time to tell mum and dad....


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> Ha ha flan accidentaly came out:lol2: Now time to tell mum and dad....


I think the pink pants should've given us all a clue, really!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Everyone's really quiet this afternoon.....considering!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

You guys are f***ing mean.


----------



## Nix

Yeah maybe but you wouldn't love us as much if we weren't..... 

So, how is Narnia at this time of year?


----------



## Pipkin28

Aww..... you can't go now........ not before the big one!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

It's coming......!


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's mine, PIPKIN!


----------



## manda88

I want to get tattoos of all of my frogs. I suggest everyone does this.


----------



## jme2049

ooohhhh the big 5000


----------



## Pipkin28

Are you sure???


----------



## manda88

Gaylesbotitwillybumsex


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## jme2049

me???????


----------



## manda88

Damn it! I was so close!


----------



## Pipkin28

Really?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Gaylesbotitwillybumsex


:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Isn't it sad that we try to beat each other into having a specific number post :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Isn't it sad that we try to beat each other into having a specific number post :lol2:


You would say that. CONSIDERING YOU DIDN'T GET IT!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Isn't it sad that we try to beat each other into having a specific number post :lol2:


 
Very! But it gets the pulse racing!!! Other than that, I have to rely on fit, muscle-bound Marines to come into the office to let me know I'm still alive!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jesus!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You would say that. CONSIDERING YOU DIDN'T GET IT!


You're probably right. I did get post 4999 though so I was very close! It was annoying cos the stupid thing kept saying 'you can't post yet, give it another 10 seconds' I was like THAT'S TOO LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Jesus!


You're just gutted you missed the rush! The adrenaline is still pumping through my veins!


----------



## Pipkin28

Have we calmed down now, kiddies??? :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

The scores are:

Rhi01 - 1
manda88 - 2
ipreferaflan - 2
Everybody else - nil


----------



## Ron Magpie

You only made a fuss about it so we would forget about your sexuality...:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> The scores are:
> 
> Rhi01 - 1
> manda88 - 2
> ipreferaflan - 2
> Everybody else - nil


Everyone who has WON has far to much spare time!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

The competition will go on for a very long time, possibly forever. I shall win.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I do like a bit of Elton John.


----------



## _jake_

Poobum.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm surprised none of you have had a go at me for my POTM entry.


----------



## _jake_

I love that pic. Cats rule.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I love that pic. Cats rule.


Good man. They do rule.

So... who's gonna be the next Labour leader, chaps?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Good man. They do rule.
> 
> So... who's gonna be the next Labour leader, chaps?


Nick Griffin!


----------



## _jake_

Oh yeah! whats the current update with the 'Polotixz' thing?


----------



## DeadLee

St Albans City & District Council - Council gives young apprentices a step on the career ladder

I am on the interwebs! (The guy at the back with long hair) The guy next to me is a giant he dwarfs me and i'm 6ft 2


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Nick Griffin!


PLEASE! That would be such good news for the Tories.



_jake_ said:


> Oh yeah! whats the current update with the 'Polotixz' thing?


Gordon Brown just announced he's resigning as Labour leader. Not sure who we'll get as PM. Perhaps David Milliband.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Oh yeah! whats the current update with the 'Polotixz' thing?


Brown will step down.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blair will step up.


----------



## _jake_

So who won the election then?


----------



## jme2049

I think they should of just decided it all with a dance off. That would of been the biggest thing on tv imagine it would be seeing Brown doing the robot and Cameron countering with the worm.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> So who won the election then?


Nobody. Hung Parliament.

This guy explains it quite well: YouTube - Hung Parliament In 3 Minutes


----------



## _jake_

Oh I know that, but they haven't decided which partys are going to join (Is that what they do?)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Oh I know that, but they haven't decided which partys are going to join (Is that what they do?)


No they haven't.

I doubt it will be Tories. But then it can't be labour unless they get a few smaller parties in.

I usually have predictions but I really don't know.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't think a coalition would work anyway. If it would they wouldn't be individual parties.


----------



## _jake_

Well I think that the torys should just be elected, they got more seats! lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've just bought the most hilarious game! Just dance for the wii, if you want a good laugh and work out, get this game :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Well I think that the torys should just be elected, they got more seats! lol


and 2 million more votes.

They didn't get ENOUGH seats though.


----------



## manda88

I think I should be PM.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I think I should be PM.


Yeah me too.




























































NOT.


----------



## chulainn

i am running for pm at the next general:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

I'm voting for Jimmy Carr for PM.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> No they haven't.
> 
> I doubt it will be Tories. But then it can't be labour unless they get a few smaller parties in.
> 
> I usually have predictions but I really don't know.


I don't understand how the Tories don't have enough votes to be in power and yet they have more of a majority then labour would have even with the lib dens seats too! What a load of b...lks it is if u lose u should be out simples it like a the world cup and them taking the cup of the winners and giving to the 2 nd a3rd place people?


----------



## manda88

Think about it. If I were PM, I wouldn't make anyone pay tax apart from ridiculously rich people who don't need all that money, I'd make football players get paid normal wages like normal people, so millions upon millions of pounds wouldn't be wasted on people who don't do anything for the world apart from kick a ball around, I'd put all chavs and pikeys into a hole and shoot them all in the kneecaps and then make them eat each other, then shoot whoevers left, I'd ban cyclists on roads (sorry, cyclists, but the path is where you belong), and people who come to England from other countries and do nothing but bitch about it and bang on about how great their home country is, aren't allowed in the country. I'd vote for me.


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't understand how the Tories don't have enough votes to be in power and yet they have more of a majority then labour would have even with the lib dens seats too! What a load of b...lks it is if u lose u should be out simples it like a the world cup and them taking the cup of the winners and giving to the 2 nd a3rd place people?


Did you reserve that last pacman, Jay?


----------



## jaykickboxer

I'd make a good pm although now I've quit smoking probably not thebest time i'd be declaring war left right and center! If I was pm England would be closed!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Nah been soo busy I forgot il call in the morn


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Nah been soo busy I forgot il call in the morn


I think it's gone! Someone on another thread said something about wishing they'd got there sooner so they could've got one. Still give him a call tomorrow anyway and see what he says


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't understand how the Tories don't have enough votes to be in power and yet they have more of a majority then labour would have even with the lib dens seats too! What a load of b...lks it is if u lose u should be out simples it like a the world cup and them taking the cup of the winners and giving to the 2 nd a3rd place people?


It doesn't work on votes, which makes it unfair. Even though it's kinda unfair, the best bet is if lab/lib plus others form and make it so the next time WILL be fair, which is something the Tories won't do. So they can't really complain.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> people who come to England from other countries and do nothing but bitch about it and bang on about how great their home country is, aren't allowed in the country. I'd vote for me.



Irish people then :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I ment seats! I wouldn't let any body but highly skilled migrants in thereby illimanting every eastern European.


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I think it's gone! Someone on another thread said something about wishing they'd got there sooner so they could've got one. Still give him a call tomorrow anyway and see what he says


God damn it oh well Il call he might still be able to get me one!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> I ment seats! I wouldn't let any body but highly skilled migrants in thereby illimanting every eastern European.


Good carwashers!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> God damn it oh well Il call he might still be able to get me one!


Exactly, or he might be able to get you a particularly nice ornate? Maybe he could even get you a bullfrog!


----------



## jaykickboxer

And prossies I hear , anyways I suppose they have there uses although I wouldn't let them do anything complex like waxing!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I went only pollywog waiting list for some bullfrogs I need one so badly!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Exactly, or he might be able to get you a particularly nice ornate? Maybe he could even get you a bullfrog!


Il ring him tomorow and see what he can get me!


----------



## _jake_

I want some ADF


----------



## ipreferaflan

*What do we all think so far?*

*Aquatic Frogs*​
*African Clawed Frog* (_Xenopus laevis_)










The African Clawed Frog is a hardy species originating from Eastern and Southern Africa. Ideal for beginners, they are quite common in fish/petshops.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
badmanstropicalfish.com

*Semi-aquatic Frogs*​
*Oriental Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)










Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (or FBTs) are a great, active and hardy species originating from various parts of Asia. They are diurnal (active during the day time) and very attractive. Growing to roughly 2" they are a very popular frog.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Wikihow

*Arboreal Frogs (Tree Frogs)*​
*White's Tree Frog* (_Litoria caerulea_)










White's Tree Frog (named after the English botanical collector, John White) is a large species originating from Australia and New Guinea. A very popular beginner species, it is sometimes referred to as Dumpy Tree Frog or Green Tree Frog. They are hardy, attractive and many find them comical to watch.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
whitestreefrog.net

*American Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla cinerea_)










Found naturally in the south-eastern states of America, the American Green Tree Frog is an undemanding, medium-sized species with a 'quack-like' call.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm gonna show Pollywog the finished result and THEN ask him if I can use his caresheets. I don't see why he'd say no though.


----------



## jme2049

Yay Hyla Cinerea! Mine are settling in nicely. Haven't taken any pics yet as i dont want to stress them. Cute lil froggies though


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gonna show Pollywog the finished result and THEN ask him if I can use his caresheets. I don't see why he'd say no though.


He's like a frog god wonder what he's like in the flesh! How many frogs u reckon he's got?


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> He's like a frog god wonder what he's like in the flesh! How many frogs u reckon he's got?


I heard he's married to Heqet the Egyptian god of childbirth.
http://www.thekeep.org/~kunoichi/kunoichi/themestream/heqet.html


----------



## _jake_

I either want ACF, ADF or AGTF? Hmmm


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> He's like a frog god wonder what he's like in the flesh! How many frogs u reckon he's got?


6 or 7.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> 6 or 7.


What thousand!


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> I heard he's married to Heqet the Egyptian god of childbirth.
> Heqet, Frog Headed Goddess of Childbirth...


U gotta admit u must be a little but strange to no that she's the god of frog head thingy maboby!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> U gotta admit u must be a little but strange to no that she's the god of frog head thingy maboby!


OI! i looked up god of frogs an found it!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> OI! i looked up god of frogs an found it!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha don't be making out u don't have the statue and bow down and ula mula it!


----------



## manda88

Are we talking about Pollywogs personal collection or collection for sale? I wonder how he's getting on with breeding the ornates?


----------



## DeadLee

Blinx56 said:


> St Albans City & District Council - Council gives young apprentices a step on the career ladder
> 
> I am on the interwebs! (The guy at the back with long hair) The guy next to me is a giant he dwarfs me and i'm 6ft 2


 Nobody loves me enough to comment on my link


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Are we talking about Pollywogs personal collection or collection for sale? I wonder how he's getting on with breeding the ornates?


Im oldschool enough to remeber the days when pollywog used to have 1000s of frogs for sale there was asways loads of stuff on his website but I understand that he had the choice to set up a shop or a breeding facility and went for the breeding facility sp would imagine he has hundreds of species there.


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Im oldschool enough to remeber the days when pollywog used to have 1000s of frogs for sale there was asways loads of stuff on his website but I understand that he had the choice to set up a shop or a breeding facility and went for the breeding facility sp would imagine he has hundreds of species there.


I'd have probably made the same choice, it'd be really interesting to see so many species go from tadpole to fully grown frog!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I avoid tall people like that they just enthesis my shortness I used to work with some one who was 6 foot 7 I used to have walking down the riad with him I looked like a dwarf


----------



## manda88

I just saw Bear Grylls playing tennis with bats, I felt so awful for the poor little things, they're so furry and cute. He's going to eat a frog in this episode too, I'm not looking forward to it. 

Just saw it, and it made me cry!!!


----------



## LIZARD

any of you guys keep Uroplatus geckos?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys. How's life been in phib land lately?


----------



## LIZARD

i dunno C.O.G i aint been about latey been working farr tooooo many days a week 

hows u?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lucky you! I'd love a job if my health would let me 

Erm....I went to hospital today. Had 6 bottles of blood sucked out of my arm, had to do what felt like some pretty advanced gymnastic poses for the doctor to examine my joints, have been told I need an 'urgent' brain scan & then got a migraine & had to run off the bus on the way home to be sick in the street. I'd just eaten some really nice chips too. What a waste :whip:

But on the plus side! My poorly mouse seems to be geting better


----------



## LIZARD

Yer the family business and my mums poorly at the mo, so im only doing 7 days a week!!

OH dear hun not good!!!

Tut tut wasting chips

awww u got a poorly mouse


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I just saw Bear Grylls playing tennis with bats, I felt so awful for the poor little things, they're so furry and cute. He's going to eat a frog in this episode too, I'm not looking forward to it.
> 
> Just saw it, and it made me cry!!!


He's such a cock I would even watch him i'd like to give him a slap hes such a prick!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Finally giant African bullfrogs comd up but there in Blackburn god damn it think im gonna go get some tho although it's a serious mish!!!!


----------



## LIZARD

cool sounds great Jay

yea i agree with wot u said about grylls the [email protected], i hope some wild animals maul him one day!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bear is from the IOW.

That's why he's weird.

I've done some more to the beginner frogs thread.


----------



## ipreferaflan

*Aquatic Frogs*

*African Clawed Frog* (_Xenopus laevis_)










The African Clawed Frog is a hardy species originating from Eastern and Southern Africa. Ideal for beginners, they are quite common in fish/petshops.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
badmanstropicalfish.com

*Semi-aquatic Frogs*

*Oriental Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)










Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (or FBTs) are a great, active and hardy species originating from various parts of Asia. They are diurnal (active during the day time) and very attractive. Growing to roughly 2" they are a very popular frog.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Wikihow

*Arboreal Frogs (Tree Frogs)*

*White's Tree Frog* (_Litoria caerulea_)










White's Tree Frog (named after the English botanical collector, John White) is a large species originating from Australia and New Guinea. A very popular beginner species, it is sometimes referred to as Dumpy Tree Frog or Green Tree Frog. They are hardy, attractive and many find them comical to watch.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
whitestreefrog.net

*American Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla cinerea_)










Found naturally in the south-eastern states of America, the American Green Tree Frog is an undemanding, medium-sized species with a 'quack-like' call.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*European Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla arborea_)










The European Tree Frog is a small species indigenous to Mainland Europe. They rarely exceed sizes greater than 50mm and skin colour ranges from bright green, olive green, grey, brown and yellow.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
terrariummorbidum.se

*Gray Tree Frog* (_Hyla versicolor_)










The Gray Tree Frog is found in most of the eastern half of the United States, as far west as central Texas, and as far north as Canada. They are a reasonably small species known for their chameleon-like colour changes.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Big-eyed/Peacock Tree Frog* (_Leptopelis vermiculatus_)










This species inhabits the closed-canopy wet tropical rainforests of Tanzania and ranges from 40-85mm in size. They are an extremely attractive species with two colour phases. The first phase is bright green with black markings, the second is an attractive brown with black stripes and spots. Many captive specimens of this species will be WC (wild caught) which makes them much more likely to be carrying diseases/infections (thus more difficult to look after). It is always advised to buy CB (captive bred) specimens whenever possible.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
repticzone.com​


----------



## LIZARD

COOOOOOL great stuff Harv


----------



## jaykickboxer

LIZARD said:


> cool sounds great Jay
> 
> yea i agree with wot u said about grylls the [email protected], i hope some wild animals maul him one day!!!


Haha never even thought that hopefully hell try bit something venomous head off and get bitten


----------



## jaykickboxer

Looking good flan


----------



## LIZARD

hes such a spanner!!!WTF is wrong with him! Abused as a small biy i reckon that or hes a murderer and keep body parts in his freezer!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cheers guys. I've got another 8 frogs to do! Will do them tomorrow though.


----------



## jaykickboxer

LIZARD said:


> hes such a spanner!!!WTF is wrong with him! Abused as a small biy i reckon that or hes a murderer and keep body parts in his freezer!!!


. Interbreeding I reckon no offence flan but u no what islanders are like!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ahem.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> Ahem.


I new that would get ya only messing I didn't even no he was frommthere til u said IM only watched His shows twice both times I witnessed him biting live reptiles heads off what a twat if u realy have the need atleast hit it on the head or something before u start chewing it!


----------



## LIZARD

LOL!!!

Bummer mate was meant to bring me his frogs 2moz a pir of peacocks, dont reckon hes gonna be able to get to me now, got car trouble!!!:devil: what a bum ole


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bear grylls is hilarious, well not the bat thing. but he's just insaine. Loves taking his clothes off and jumping into freezing lakes :gasp:


----------



## jaykickboxer

LIZARD said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Bummer mate was meant to bring me his frogs 2moz a pir of peacocks, dont reckon hes gonna be able to get to me now, got car trouble!!!:devil: what a bum ole[/. That's a biatch u should pick him up! Either that or send him
> bus fare


----------



## LIZARD

I cant  jay i dont drive, the buses cant get to my town!!!! My OH is working 2nite so hes sleeping 2moz and resting coz hes getting a new bloomin car weds:censor:

o well i hope he makes it weds


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> I new that would get ya only messing I didn't even no he was frommthere til u said IM only watched His shows twice both times I witnessed him biting live reptiles heads off what a twat if u realy have the need atleast hit it on the head or something before u start chewing it!


haha I know man. I've never even seen him.


----------



## LIZARD

I bet Grylls hes the type that loves the local chinese takeaways that serve jack russel and tom cat curry!!!!

see he even has a sick name!! He grills bears!


----------



## LIZARD

gotta go to sleep now peeps i gotta be up at 6 

Hope to chat 2 ya all 2moz:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: take it easy dudes


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

cya laterz : victory:


----------



## jme2049

I saw Bear Grylls literally destroy an Alligator on tv, i didnt like it.

I much prefer Ray Mears he's more chilled he'd be good to go camping with.


----------



## manda88

I love the idea of all the animals attacking Bear! I like watching the programme but I hate that he clearly has no remorse for anything he does to any of the poor little animals he mullers, those poor little bats and frog. I didn't really care about the rat I'm afraid, I've never had a liking for rats.
Anyone remember the stupid woman I work with who can't say words properly? She couldn't even say 'Chloe' the other day. She was on the phone to the bank and the girl at the other end was called Chloe, and she was like 'What? Chh...Chh-looey?' So I shouted CHLOE!!!!!!! and she still didn't get it. Stupid cow.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Anyone remember the stupid woman I work with who can't say words properly? She couldn't even say 'Chloe' the other day. She was on the phone to the bank and the girl at the other end was called Chloe, and she was like 'What? Chh...Chh-looey?' So I shouted CHLOE!!!!!!! and she still didn't get it. Stupid cow.


:lol2: Morning rant no.1 from manda


----------



## RhianB87

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I love the idea of all the animals attacking Bear! I like watching the programme but I hate that he clearly has no remorse for anything he does to any of the poor little animals he mullers, those poor little bats and frog. I didn't really care about the rat I'm afraid, I've never had a liking for rats.
> *Anyone remember the stupid woman I work with who can't say words properly? She couldn't even say 'Chloe' the other day. She was on the phone to the bank and the girl at the other end was called Chloe, and she was like 'What? Chh...Chh-looey?' So I shouted CHLOE!!!!!!! and she still didn't get it. Stupid cow*.


 
There's no hope for some people!!! :bash:


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> I much prefer Ray Mears he's more chilled he'd be good to go camping with.


 
Wanna hear my lame claim to Ray Mears fame?? (Yes, I am a poet and I do know it!!)

When I worked in my previous office, I spoke to a bloke who was going off on an exped with Ray Mears and we supplied him with military arctic clothing to keep him cosy!

(Told you it was lame!) :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Hehe thats a mini claim to fame I guess :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Wanna hear my lame claim to Ray Mears fame?? (Yes, I am a poet and I do know it!!)
> 
> When I worked in my previous office, I spoke to a bloke who was going off on an exped with Ray Mears and we supplied him with military arctic clothing to keep him cosy!
> 
> (Told you it was lame!) :lol2:


Fascinating:hmm:


lol


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> Hehe thats a mini claim to fame I guess :whistling2:


 
Oh, but no, I can top that!! Years ago, when I worked in a shop in the city centre, I once sold Sir Christopher of Biggins a teapot!


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Oh, but no, I can top that!! Years ago, when I worked in a shop in the city centre, I once sold Sir Christopher of Biggins a teapot!


Lol thats better. Is Biggins a sir?

I once had a pint with Joe Calzaghe, thats the most famous person ive met.


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> Lol thats better.* Is Biggins a sir*?
> 
> I once had a pint with Joe Calzaghe, thats the most famous person ive met.


 
He should be!!! Just for being in the Rocky Horror Picture Show original film!


----------



## RhianB87

Ive met Johnny Wilkinson in a pub.

Thats my claim to fame


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Morning rant no.1 from manda


I have one every morning, but I usually just say it to someone in the office rather than on here! 



Pipkin28 said:


> There's no hope for some people!!! :bash:


Tell me about it, she is thick as pig sh*t. If I remember, I'll scan in my list of words she can't say properly and post it on here, but I'll have to wait til she leaves at 1pm!


----------



## Pipkin28

I've got a photo of me with Al Murray, the pub landlord. He did a few small gigs for the armed forces last year!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Pipkin28 said:


> I've got a photo of me with Al Murray, the pub landlord. He did a few small gigs for the armed forces last year!


Armed forces u are a women yeh? Post it up!


----------



## _jake_

Finally. Just finished two exams! Wooo


----------



## jaykickboxer

My mate bengas famousish, I also went to school with a few footballers including steven sidwell who earns 45 grand a week for sitting on a bench watching Aston villa, oh and once got drunk and started waffling shit to a geezer from the bill all night in a bar!who wasn't even realy a londener either he was a brummy


----------



## manda88

I've met Ainsley Harriet, but I was about 7 or 8 at the time! He was so nice.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've met the queen. yeah beat that :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've stood on Jimmy Carr's foot on the Tube!:lol2:
(It was an accident!:blush


@Flanman: Those care notes are looking great- and the Xenopus picture *is* Xenopus!:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

jaykickboxer said:


> Armed forces u are a women yeh? Post it up!


 
Yeah, I'm a woman but I'm not in the forces, I work with them as a civvie. I dunno if I'll be able to post the pic but I'll try, last time I tried, photobucket wasn't playing! It will have to be tomorrow though, I'm at work!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I've stood on Jimmy Carr's foot on the Tube!:lol2:
> (It was an accident!:blush
> 
> 
> @Flanman: Those care notes are looking great- and the Xenopus picture *is* Xenopus!:2thumb:


Yay! Ta Ron.

I saw Jackie from Doctor Who in Marks and Spencer.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've met the queen. yeah beat that :lol2:


 
I wouldn't want to!

In 1977, Silver Jubilee year, I was 6 years old and my primary school walked us all into town to stand on Royal Parade, near St Andrews Church (Jazzy'll know where I mean!) for the Queen's visit. Anyway, I'd drawn a picture of the Queen (I sacrificed a page from one of my scrapbooks, I'll have you know!!!) and was there waving it for her or one of her ladies in waiting to take. Well, she walked past without taking it, I was devastated!

So, because she snubbed me at such a tender age, I take every opportunity to snub her in return!! (Not that she'll be aware of it!!)

As a civil servant I could apply to attend one of her garden parties - but I won't and any time she comes on a visit and we're allowed to go and flag wave, I stay in the office!















I'm not bitter........ honest!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'd love to meet the Queen. I <3 her.
I did shake Prince Charles' hand when I was about 10.


----------



## _jake_

I've met Richard Hammond! Met Sid from Skins (best friends with his cousion) Seen pandora plenty of times (She fancys my cousion! LOL) Seen the lesbian twin, freddy and effy! Thats it


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I've met Richard Hammond! Met Sid from Skins (best friends with his cousion) Seen pandora plenty of times (She fancys my cousion! LOL) Seen the lesbian twin, freddy and effy! Thats it


Bring me Freddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've spoken to James Bourne from Busted, over MySpace.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Bring me Freddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Hes rather ugly in real life!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> My mate bengas famousish, I also went to school with a few footballers including steven sidwell who earns 45 grand a week for sitting on a bench watching Aston villa, oh and once got drunk and started waffling shit to a geezer from the bill all night in a bar!who wasn't even realy a londener either he was a brummy


Benga the Dubstep guy? Ive been to a few nights out in Cardiff where he's been on the line up.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh he's a good friend of mine, and he's brother deji


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I've spoken to James Bourne from Busted, over MySpace.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh he's a good friend of mine, and he's brother deji


Cool. From what i remember he's very good. Often when im out for a DnB or dubstep night im a lil worse for wear!:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> Cool. From what i remember he's very good. Often when im out for a DnB or dubstep night im a lil worse for wear!:whistling2:


Ain't into dubstep I got both his albums tho gotta have em I guess I'm much mor into old school garage! But don't mind a few of his tunes nite with cookies good.


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> Ain't into dubstep I got both his albums tho gotta have em I guess I'm much mor into old school garage! But don't mind a few of his tunes nite with cookies good.


Yeah, i dont really listen to it much around the home but i like it when im out.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Did anyone watch that wormwood scrubs thing? Blimey is all I can say..


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Did anyone watch that wormwood scrubs thing? Blimey is all I can say..


I didn't watch it but someone told me they pulled a phone out of someones bum an it was all shitty an the guy who found the phone doing his job was well pleased with himself


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah that was pretty gross, they said some even manage to get blackberries up there :gasp:


On another note, I've been having a pressured feeling in my chest since playing a dance game on the wii yesterday.. it gets worse when I move. Should I go to the doctors or leave it a few days?


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> On another note, I've been having a pressured feeling in my chest since playing a dance game on the wii yesterday.. it gets worse when I move. Should I go to the doctors or leave it a few days?


If you think its serious then YES. Ive had a chest infection since February and have done 4 courses of different anti biotics it cleared up for a week, but now when ever i try even slight exercise i get pains in my chest i got to go back soon. And i was training for the Navy so i was fairly fit but now my lungs are ka-put!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I can still breath, so I guess its not that serious :lol2: It feels like I have bricks on my lungs or that they are underwater. hmm maybe I'll ring nhs direct and see what they say?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can still breath, so I guess its not that serious :lol2: It feels like I have bricks on my lungs or that they are underwater. hmm maybe I'll ring nhs direct and see what they say?


 Definitely get it checked out. There are a lot of nasty bugs around at the mo.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can still breath, so I guess its not that serious :lol2: It feels like I have bricks on my lungs or that they are underwater. hmm maybe I'll ring nhs direct and see what they say?


 
If you were going a bit mad and exercising muscles that don't normally get stretched, without doing a warm up then you've probably just strained something!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thats what I was thinking, I dont want to make a fool of myself over nothing :blush: if its still like it tomorrow then I might get it seen to.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> hes rather ugly in real life!:na_na_na_na:


la la la la la i'm not listening la la la la la


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Hes rather ugly in real life!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Yeah. And he has zits!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thats what I was thinking, I dont want to make a fool of myself over nothing :blush: if its still like it tomorrow then I might get it seen to.


 
The general rule of thumb when exercising for the first time or after a break is that it won't hurt on the day, or too much the next day.... it's the day after that when you feel the worst .....and if you have a sadistic trainer that's the day he'll come and poke you exactly where he knows it'll cause you the greatest pain!!!


----------



## jme2049

Anyone know if there are any Terrariums taller than exo terras 24" or would i have to find an Aquarium?


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah. And he has zits!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah he had this huge fat one on his forehead! And a nasty case of face herpes!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ok gross. Maybe I'll just like the character and not the real life person!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Ok gross. Maybe I'll just like the character and not the real life person!


Yeah your best off!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Anyone know if there are any Terrariums taller than exo terras 24" or would i have to find an Aquarium?


 Zoomed might do them.


----------



## manda88

If anyone else is a grammar freak, the following thread will have you ripping your hair out, the spelling from welshlad12323535763461345 is atrocious!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...2806-kk-cameleons-bad-experiance-warning.html


----------



## Mbar

> Anyone know if there are any Terrariums taller than exo terras 24" or would i have to find an Aquarium?


Everything For Pets












Large: 91 x 30 x 64cm (36 x 12 x 25")

Price: £116.50,


----------



## jme2049

Mbar said:


> Everything For Pets
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Large: 91 x 30 x 64cm (36 x 12 x 25")
> 
> Price: £116.50,


I like it!


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> I didn't watch it but someone told me they pulled a phone out of someones bum an it was all shitty an the guy who found the phone doing his job was well pleased with himself


About a year after leaving school i joined the marines after loads of trainb pasted my pmco and couldn't stand it so didn't last long , I've got chest arm hand and every other pain u could imagine since quitting smoking it's a bitch!!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> About a year after leaving school i joined the marines after loads of trainb pasted my pmco and couldn't stand it so didn't last long , I've got chest arm hand and every other pain u could imagine since quitting smoking it's a bitch!!


smoking sucks, i been trying to get my mum to quit for a while now.


On another note i was just recommended this on facebook 18+ lol
Cheryl Tweedy's **** flaps | Facebook
she's hot but this is sad. I didn't accept it btw.


----------



## RhianB87

WOOOOO 
I have finally finished my 8000 word research project!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> WOOOOO
> I have finally finished my 8000 word research project!!:2thumb::2thumb:


Whey! Well done!


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Whey! Well done!


Cheers!
Now I have to wait for my printer to print 3 copies of the 69 page report!


----------



## RhianB87

Where is everyone?!?!?!?

I feel all lonely


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mofo.

New phone and laptop ordered yay!


----------



## jaykickboxer

FallenAngel said:


> Where is everyone?!?!?!?
> 
> I feel all lonely


Im here now just got bk from football I think I pulled a muscle in my lung!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mofo.
> 
> New phone and laptop ordered yay!


Wot Fone


----------



## LIZARD

Im a bit annoyed!! My oh has offered to buy me a new rep/amphibian as a prezzie coz i did him a big favour. I sold his porsche for him last sunday as he had done a night shift as he is a nurse and needed the sleep.

He said he will get me a "living" prezzie as a thankyou, but i dont really know what to get???? and i dont need supplies at the moment?!

Anyways whats for tea then folks? Guiness followed by spag bol here


----------



## RhianB87

I think my frog and toads hate me....










"if I hide she cant see me!"











"LEG IT!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

LIZARD said:


> Im a bit annoyed!! My oh has offered to buy me a new rep/amphibian as a prezzie coz i did him a big favour. I sold his porsche for him last sunday as he had done a night shift as he is a nurse and needed the sleep.
> 
> He said he will get me a "living" prezzie as a thankyou, but i dont really know what to get???? and i dont need supplies at the moment?!
> 
> Anyways whats for tea then folks? Guiness followed by spag bol here


You do have quite alot of animals!

I had some rubbish microwaveable chow mein, followed by relentless!


----------



## _jake_

Get some Inverts Lizard!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I had some posh burgers well as posh as burgers can be anyways, u should get a cat gecko!


----------



## jaykickboxer

What Porsche was it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> I had some posh burgers well as posh as burgers can be anyways, u should get a cat gecko!


I'm guna order some Ostrich burgers!

Product Category


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm guna order some Ostrich burgers!
> 
> Product Category


Im sure there lovely ostridges ain't even easy on the eye let alone stomach!


----------



## manda88

I had old el paso chilli bean burrito things for my din dins last night and then watched Deadliest Catch. 
One of my tadpoles has turned into a tiny little froggie! I don't know what happened to the first one, I think it must've died and the tads ate it, I was sad that I couldn't find it  But I've separated a few of them into cricket boxes now so they can grow into froglets. I don't know how the hell I'm going to be able to transport them all to set them free.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm guna order some Ostrich burgers!
> 
> Product Category


 
Ooh, Ostrich is lovely! We have a couple of ostrich farms down here and they sometimes have a stall at the farmers markets!!

I like kangaroo steak as well, that's really nice and so tender!

I tried Bison burgers the other week, they were very nice but I'd rather try the meat as a steak to appreciate the flavour but when I got to the stall, he only had burgers left!

Yummy!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I had old el paso chilli bean burrito things for my din dins last night and then watched Deadliest Catch.
> One of my tadpoles has turned into a tiny little froggie! I don't know what happened to the first one, I think it must've died and the tads ate it, I was sad that I couldn't find it  But I've separated a few of them into cricket boxes now so they can grow into froglets. I don't know how the hell I'm going to be able to transport them all to set them free.


Set them free what are they?


----------



## manda88

Just common frogs, nothing exotic don't worry!! haha. I've only got the one froglet at the mo, the rest are just huge tadpoles with gangly little hind legs, some of them don't even have legs developing yet!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Doesn't matter how many times I've seen it, I still get a kick out of tadpole metamorphosis!:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

It's been very slow today. How is everybody?


I am in the process of making a Toad in the hole with onions in the batter


----------



## Ron Magpie

With *real *toads????:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Toad in the hole is one of the most delicious meals ever. I've been sooooooooooooo unbelievably bored today.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> With *real *toads????:gasp:


Is there any other way? Sure i had to sacrifice my 2 lil Fire Bellied's but it will be worth it:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## LIZARD

Na i dont think i have a lot of animals at the moment TBH i had 120 leos when i used to breed them

Reckon i will go for red eyes at some point

Umm 928 dude


----------



## LIZARD

GRRRR bloody hell! Whats for tea? and is eastenders on?


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> GRRRR bloody hell! Whats for tea? and is eastenders on?


Chip shop here!:no1:

I think so, well it better be!:devil::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ive just had an amazing chinese 

Now time to watch Avatar with the OH


----------



## DeadLee

How much do you think i should pay for this viv? The measurements are 60 x 45 x 60cm and it is an exo terra. I am after it because it looks like it could be used to house different types of frogs (not all at once obviously).

Also do you think it would be practical to keep a horned frog in there?

Glass Vivarium on eBay (end time 18-May-10 13:45:30 BST)


----------



## jaykickboxer

U could defanatly keep a horned frog in there I wouldn't buy it im preety sure if u search the net u can get a brand new one the same size for a similar price.


----------



## manda88

Blinx56 said:


> How much do you think i should pay for this viv? The measurements are 60 x 45 x 60cm and it is an exo terra. I am after it because it looks like it could be used to house different types of frogs (not all at once obviously).
> 
> Also do you think it would be practical to keep a horned frog in there?
> 
> Glass Vivarium on eBay (end time 18-May-10 13:45:30 BST)


To buy it now for £70 is fairly alright seeing as to buy it from a shop you'd be paying between £100-£120ish. To house a horned frog in one I think would be a total waste of space, there's no way I'd house one frog in such an enormous enclosure! If I were you I'd put a divider in the middle and house two horned frogs in it! But that's cos I'm greedy, and that's if I only wanted horned frogs :lol2: 
If you want something to happily house just one horned frog, I'd go for an exo terra 45x45x45, which is what I'm going to buy in a couple of weeks to house my horned frog.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I reckon u can find one on net brand new for a similar price but can't be botherd to look up the wholesale price for this size but I rember the 30x30x45 price is 31 quid and legs managed to find them on the net fir 35 quid delived so I'd assum the 2ft would be about 70-80 quid if u looked around.


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> I reckon u can find one on net brand new for a similar price but can't be botherd to look up the wholesale price for this size but I rember the 30x30x45 price is 31 quid and legs managed to find them on the net fir 35 quid delived so I'd assum the 2ft would be about 70-80 quid if u looked around.


the cheapest I found it just now was for £90, I think you'd be hard pushed to find it cheaper than that, if you can then tell me please!! :lol2: Cheapest I can find the 45x45x45 is £55 quid, so if anyone can find that cheaper then you know who to call!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I can't find my pricelist but reckon I can get one cheaper but my missus has been spring cleaning and I reckon she dashed my list il go get another one and let u no how much I can get one for .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I got mine brand new for £70 plus £10 delivery from superpetsdirect on ebay.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I can get u one for 45.16 plus vat,


----------



## jaykickboxer

60x45x60 I can get for 75 quid


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> I can get u one for 45.16 plus vat,


Is that for the 45x45x45? With the VAT added it'd make it £53, how much would delivery cost?


----------



## jaykickboxer

No delivery that's what I can get them from the wholesaler for ud have to pick it up from
me so unless ur passing the shannon corner junction of the a3 prob not worth ur while.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh that's 45x45x45


----------



## manda88

No idea where that is haha, but thank you anyway!


----------



## jaykickboxer

It's about 2 junctions from tolworth I live on the a3 basically I used to work in Woking town center and get there in less then 15 minutes so not far


----------



## ipreferaflan

Internet is back! I hope you all noticed my absence.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woooooooooooooooooooohhh new plants from germania coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Internet is back! I hope you all noticed my absence.


Hullo.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hullo.


Where from
ent?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I only found out David Cameron was PM earlier today. I'm lost without the internet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Where from
> ent?


Bert Westerman. Spent 65 Euros on Broms, my reward for saving this month :mf_dribble:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I need some new broms, at the minute I got about 25 I reckon how many tanks u got then?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Technically 7, but am only using two!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Why? Only 2


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Why? Only 2


Had to move house and very tight on space.


----------



## chulainn

whats the worst movies you have ever seen


----------



## manda88

Only quarter past 9 and I'm bored already. 

There are several films I've seen that are total crap, the first that immediately springs to mind is one called Hack! and another was called 5 Across the Eyes or something, that was so bad that I only watched about 10 or 15 minutes of it before turning it off and taking it back to the store. Unfortunately I can't remember any others, but things like Enchanted and dance films like that new one that's come out I can imagine being total sh*t.


----------



## jme2049

My hayfever is doing my head in constantly sneezing throat is sore as hell and my sinuses are killing. Haven't got no antihistamines either:devil:


Worst film i remember seeing was bedazzled with Elizabeth Hurley, went with a girlfriend and other couples in high school. Utter Bo:censor:cks is all i can say!


----------



## Pipkin28

chulainn said:


> whats the worst movies you have ever seen


 
Deuce Bigalow 2 was dreadful!


----------



## manda88

That new film Furry Vengence with Brendan Fraser in it looks shocking, the part in the advert where he's being stunk out by skunks and he goes 'help meeee' makes me want to sledgehammer his face.
On the other hand, an advert I have been enjoying is the one for Blockbusters with the man dressed as a dinosaur, purely for the bit at the beginning when he goes 'bleaaurgh!!!!!'


----------



## jme2049

Anyone here like Delphic?


----------



## manda88

What's Delphic?


----------



## jaykickboxer

The worst films ever American dreamz and black snake moan, there awful


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> What's Delphic?


A band.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> A band.


I think I've heard their stuff and I'm pretty sure I hated it, so for that reason, I'm out.
Maximo Park on the other hand... :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I think I've heard their stuff and I'm pretty sure I hated it, so for that reason, I'm out.
> Maximo Park on the other hand... :2thumb:


:lol2: do you like futureheads aswell?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: do you like futureheads aswell?


I loved their first album, haven't really listened to anything of theres since, but Hounds of Love came on the radio the other day and oh the happiness! Needless to say I sang along.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm heavily addicted to Florence & The Machine and Marina & The Diamonds at the mo.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm heavily addicted to Florence & The Machine and Marina & The Diamonds at the mo.


Florence & The Machine are awesome. I went through a phase of listening to 'my boy builds coffins' almost on repeat.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> That new film Furry Vengence with Brendan Fraser in it looks shocking, the part in the advert where he's being stunk out by skunks and he goes 'help meeee' makes me want to sledgehammer his face.
> On the other hand, an advert I have been enjoying is the one for Blockbusters with the man dressed as a dinosaur, purely for the bit at the beginning when he goes 'bleaaurgh!!!!!'


 
Sounds like a great film to me. 



NOT!


As for adverts.... it has to the one for kitchen towel with Juan Shiit!!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Sounds like a great film to me.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT!
> 
> 
> As for adverts.... it has to the one for kitchen towel with Juan Shiit!!


HAHAHA OMG YES!!! It's blatantly saying sh*t!!!! I love Juan Sheet, but I hate the whoreish woman who is practically creaming her pants the whole time. Sorry I know that's a bit 18+ right there haha, but pish posh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Talking of annoying adverts, I hate the Bernard Matthews turkey drummers with that annoying loserish Ginger Kid. I want to kill him:devil:


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Talking of annoying adverts, I hate the Bernard Matthews turkey drummers with that annoying loserish Ginger Kid. I want to kill him:devil:


 
I know the one, where they all sing "You are so boot-iful... to me"


----------



## ipreferaflan

I pulled one of my little toenails off the other day. It hurts so bad this morning.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> i pulled one of my little toenails off the other day. It hurts so bad this morning.


ydi...


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> ydi...


I didn't purposefully pull it all off!


----------



## jaykickboxer

The worst advert is were that kid wants to go to toilet in his mums boyfriends house I don't care if he's only 3 I still find myself wanting to slap him as it's harsh I'd just set mini jay on him she's only 8 weeks old but she bites!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Is there still no one here that wants to play cod 5 on the xbox with me!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I didn't purposefully pull it all off!


I've had that with my little toenail, but only once and it didn't hurt, I love picking my nails!! My finger nails are tincy wincy cos I've done nothing but pick them since the day I was born, so now they're all short and horrid, everyone is repulsed by them, they're just nails for christs sake!



jaykickboxer said:


> The worst advert is were that kid wants to go to toilet in his mums boyfriends house I don't care if he's only 3 I still find myself wanting to slap him as it's harsh I'd just set mini jay on him she's only 8 weeks old but she bites!


What advert is that?! The only one I can think of that sounds like it is the one where he says 'I want to do a poo at Pauls'


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I've had that with my little toenail, but only once and it didn't hurt, I love picking my nails!! My finger nails are tincy wincy cos I've done nothing but pick them since the day I was born, so now they're all short and horrid, everyone is repulsed by them, they're just nails for christs sake!
> 
> 
> 
> What advert is that?! The only one I can think of that sounds like it is the one where he says 'I want to do a poo at Pauls'


Yeh that one soo f...ing annoying


----------



## ipreferaflan

*Let me know what you think!*

'Which frogs are suitable for beginners?' is a question that gets raised quite regularly in this section. To prevent people from purchasing frogs that have high care requirements or are easily stressed I have compiled this list of the most commonly available frogs suitable for a beginner.
I would have liked to have included the Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog (_Rhacophorus dennysi_) and the Japanese Tree Frog (_Hyla japonica_) but I could not find much information on their care. If it is either of these species you are after it would be wise to ask the forum if anyone keeps them.

*Although this list provides a small amount of information on each species and contains links to care sheets, it is strongly recommended that you thoroughly research the particular species you are interested in and have your habitat set up before purchase. There are many different care sheets available on many different websites and if you are unsure of a particular aspect of care (care sheets have been known to contradict one another) feel free to ask on the forum.*

*Aquatic Frogs*​
*African Clawed Frog* (_Xenopus laevis_)










The African Clawed Frog is a hardy species originating from Eastern and Southern Africa. Ideal for beginners, they are quite common in fish/petshops.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
badmanstropicalfish.com

*Semi-aquatic Frogs*​
*Oriental Fire-bellied Toad* (_Bombina orientalis_)










Oriental Fire-Bellied Toads (or FBTs) are a great, active and hardy species originating from various parts of Asia. They are diurnal (active during the day time) and very attractive. Growing to roughly 2" they are a very popular frog.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Wikihow

*Arboreal Frogs (Tree Frogs)*​
*African Reed Frog* (_Afrixalus, Heterixalus, and Hyperolius species_)










African Reed Frogs are small frogs that originate from sub-Saharan Africa. With over 150 different species of Reed Frog recognised there are many different patterns and colours to choose from. Most will only reach 1 inch in length.

Care sheets:
Amphibian Care
Pollywog
Reptile Buzz

*European Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla arborea_)










The European Tree Frog is a small species indigenous to Mainland Europe. They rarely exceed sizes greater than 50mm and skin colour ranges from bright green, olive green, grey, brown and yellow.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
terrariummorbidum.se

*American Green Tree Frog* (_Hyla cinerea_)










Found naturally in the south-eastern states of America, the American Green Tree Frog is an undemanding, medium-sized species with a 'quack-like' call.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Gray Tree Frog* (_Hyla versicolor_)










The Gray Tree Frog is found in most of the eastern half of the United States, as far west as central Texas, and as far north as Canada. They are a reasonably small species known for their chameleon-like colour changes.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
allaboutfrogs.org

*Big-eyed/Peacock Tree Frog* (_Leptopelis vermiculatus_)










This species inhabits the closed-canopy wet tropical rainforests of Tanzania and ranges from 40-85mm in size. They are an extremely attractive species with two colour phases. The first phase is bright green with black markings, the second is an attractive brown with black stripes and spots. Many captive specimens of this species will be WC (wild caught) which makes them much more likely to be carrying diseases/infections (thus more difficult to look after). It is always advised to buy CB (captive bred) specimens whenever possible.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Reptic Zone
Reptile Buzz

*White's Tree Frog* (_Litoria caerulea_)










White's Tree Frog (named after the English botanical collector, John White) is a large species originating from Australia and New Guinea. A very popular beginner species, it is sometimes referred to as Dumpy Tree Frog or Green Tree Frog. They are hardy, attractive and many find them comical to watch.

Care sheets:
Pollywog
Amphibian Care
whitestreefrog.net

*White-Lipped Tree Frog* (_Litoria infrafrenata_)










The White-Lipped Tree Frog, or the Giant Tree Frog, is an attractive species native to Australia. Reaching sizes of over 5 inches, it is the world's largest known tree frog.

Care sheets:
Frogs.org
Reptipro.com

*Cuban Tree Frog* (_Osteopilus septentrionalis_)










The Cuban Tree Frog is a large species native to Cuba, the Bahamas and the Cayman Islands and has been introduced to Florida where it is considered an invasive species. They are known for their large appetites.

Care sheets:
allaboutfrogs.org
Amphibian Care
Reptile Buzz

*Terrestrial Frogs (Ground Frogs)*​
*Cane Toad* (_Bufo marinus_)










This species of 'true toad' (meaning it belongs in the Bufonidae family) is native to Central and South America, but has been introduced to various islands throughout Oceania and the Caribbean. It is a large species known to reach sizes of almost 6 inches and produces a highly toxic poison when threatened.

Care sheets:
Australian Museum
Reptic Zone

*European Green Toad* (_Bufo viridis or Pseudepidalea virdis_)










The European Green Toad naturally inhabits mountainous areas, semi-deserts, and urban areas, in mainland Europe, Asia, and Northern Africa. The appealing spots on their backs can vary in colour from green to dark brown.

Care sheets:
Reptile Buzz
pollywogsworldoffrogs.com

*Horned/Pacman Frog* (_Ceratophrys species_)










There are many species of Horned Frog with an array of different colours and patterns. They can be found naturally in South America where they lay in wait for rodents, small reptiles and insects to ambush and eat. They are a very common in the pet trade and reasonably undemanding. 

Care sheets:
Amphibian Care
Pollywog
allaboutfrogs.org



_Photos courtesy of Morgan Freeman, TIMOTHY AND MATILDA, mrblue2008, Spikebrit, jennlovesfrogs, HABU, dad’n’bab, richie.b, rigsby, titwillow, salad dodger, *o* and manda88. Thanks to Pollywog for his care sheets._


----------



## manda88

Haha, that cane toad picture is like censored frog porn. Very good, flan, very good.


----------



## jme2049

Very good flanman!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thanks guys.
Just sent a PM to Pollywog asking for his permission to use the care sheets.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh, and I'm a 5 star member now. Go me!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just got my first livefood order from 'internet reptile' Very impressed :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Woooooo mannies comming tommorow


----------



## DeadLee

good post flan but maybe put a bit about african dwarf frogs and not to get them confused with african clawed frogs. Don't want people buying froglets only to have a clawed frog grow up and eat the dwarf.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im getting 4 tinks tomorow woop woop,


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

hey, how is everyone? i havent been able to get on here at work because we are so busy, i have only just caught up on everything that has been going on. 
I am getting my new frog in two weeks time waheey!!!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I am good!

Been to monkey world today and got a guide tour by two keepers! It was awesome!!!


----------



## Nix

I just had a horrible experience. Wasn't watching properly, clicked and ended up in the FISH! section. Noooooo 




ipreferaflan said:


> Oh, and I'm a 5 star member now. Go me!


Bah told you that you talk to much!  I know, rich coming from me!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> hey, how is everyone? i havent been able to get on here at work because we are so busy, i have only just caught up on everything that has been going on.
> I am getting my new frog in two weeks time waheey!!!:lol2:


Yay! Happy days. My milks are coming next Friday!


----------



## LIZARD

RIBBIT RIBBIT 
hey guys n gals how are we all?? hope you are all fine n dandy 

I hope my mum will be back at work soon so i can come on here more im missing it!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might go make an arse of myself on 'just dance' again in a min.. and pull another muscle.


----------



## LIZARD

any of you guys ion facebook fans of save the frogs??? have you seen their latest post?????????????????????????????????:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LIZARD said:


> any of you guys ion facebook fans of save the frogs??? have you seen their latest post?????????????????????????????????:devil:


Yeah I just replied :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

Good!


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I am getting my new frog in two weeks time waheey!!!:lol2:


What frog you getting now?


----------



## LIZARD

my mate is finally bringin me his peacocks 2moz, they are only ikkle though


----------



## LIZARD

seems our save the frogs friends are a bit Far out!!!????


----------



## RhianB87

What was said??


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> What frog you getting now?


I am getting a fantasy horned frog from dart frog- the bright apple ones.


----------



## _jake_

Morning


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I am getting a fantasy horned frog from dart frog- the bright apple ones.


Nice. Awesome colours on them guys.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morning! How's things with you?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Morning


Good 'moro to you sir!


----------



## Ron Magpie

'A bit far out'?? In what way?


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Morning! How's things with you?


Good, day off school:no1:



jme2049 said:


> Good 'moro to you sir!


Back at ya good fello!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morning! It's raining here and I was looking forward to going to speedway tonight


----------



## manda88

I'm going to see Nightmare on Elm Street tonight, I'm a bit scared. I don't know what it's about or anything!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm going to see Nightmare on Elm Street tonight, I'm a bit scared. I don't know what it's about or anything!


I think its just a crappy remake of the original!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I think its just a crappy remake of the original!


I've not seen the original, but I have just seen a few clips from it and to be honest it looks pretty funny, and then I watched a clip just now of the newer one and it looks like something that will make me cry with fear. I think I can safely say I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!!!!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I've not seen the original, but I have just seen a few clips from it and to be honest it looks pretty funny, and then I watched a clip just now of the newer one and it looks like something that will make me cry with fear. I think I can safely say I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!!!!


Matt not very good when it comes to killing serial killers?:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I've not seen the original, but I have just seen a few clips from it and to be honest it looks pretty funny, and then I watched a clip just now of the newer one and it looks like something that will make me cry with fear. I think I can safely say I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight!!!!


It's not too bad. Freddie's quite a likable character. I'm watching 'Drag Me To Hell' at the moment it's quite poo.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Matt not very good when it comes to killing serial killers?:lol2:


We'll have to find out!!



jme2049 said:


> It's not too bad. Freddie's quite a likable character. I'm watching 'Drag Me To Hell' at the moment it's quite poo.


That looks crap, I thought it was Keira Knightly in it when I saw the adverts, if it had been then I would've watched it just to see her die.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> That looks crap.


It was crap. Just finished. 


Ah well now to do some housework.:lol2:


----------



## andaroo

jme2049 said:


> It was crap. Just finished.
> 
> 
> Ah well now to do some housework.:lol2:


WHAAAT?! Drag me to Hell is AMAZING!! 
It's fecking hilarious!:lol2:

Choke on it B*TCH! 
I love it, it doesn't take its self seriously at all and it's supposed to be cheesey! It got a 92% average critic rating on ROTTEN TOMATOES: Movies - New Movie Reviews and Previews!! Another good one horror film is Hatchet.


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> What was said??





Ron Magpie said:


> 'A bit far out'?? In what way?


 


FallenAngel said:


> What was said??





Ron Magpie said:


> 'A bit far out'?? In what way?


 
They have as their staus, and I quote "Can a person simultaneously love a frog and keep it captive in a tank?"


I take it that they mean, if you love frogs etc. why would you keep them contained in a tank when they should be able to enjoy their freedom. Just the same as some people disagree with keeping birds caged.

Maybe they don't realise the lengths some people go to to provide more than adequate housing for their chosen animal.


I don't normally like the modern horror films but Drag Me To Hell was good because it wasn't meant to be taken too seriously!


----------



## Pipkin28

Ooh, don't know what happened there. I didn't mean to repeat myself.

I said, I didn't mean to repeat myself!!! :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

My praying mantids have arrived, all 8! and for FREE! And had a letter, i've been excepted into a early college placement at college doing Animal care. Friday is a good day!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. Yep, I don't think I'd see eye-to-eye with a lot of the people in the group, so I don't think I'll join.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I did animal care at college, it sucked so bad... Well maybe it was just my college and the city and guilds course I was doing! I wanted to do about reptiles and that and all they focused on was cats and dogs, which was fine for a bit but it dragged. Also they wouldn't let me work at my current work place as it was aquatics and I couldn't use disinfectant, so apparently couldn't complete the course. Anyway good luck!


----------



## Nix

_jake_ said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> My praying mantids have arrived, all 8! and for FREE! And had a letter, i've been excepted into a early college placement at college doing Animal care. Friday is a good day!


Free mantids. Bonus. Congrats on getting your course.  Friday is a good day!


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> My praying mantids have arrived, all 8! and for FREE! And had a letter, i've been excepted into a early college placement at college doing Animal care. Friday is a good day!


Congratulations Jake!! That is indeed brilliant news, let's hope Friday continues to be a good day for us all!!!


----------



## _jake_

Nix said:


> Free mantids. Bonus. Congrats on getting your course.  Friday is a good day!


Indeed! Thankyou:2thumb:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I did animal care at college, it sucked so bad... Well maybe it was just my college and the city and guilds course I was doing! I wanted to do about reptiles and that and all they focused on was cats and dogs, which was fine for a bit but it dragged. Also they wouldn't let me work at my current work place as it was aquatics and I couldn't use disinfectant, so apparently couldn't complete the course. Anyway good luck!


Thanks for the good luck  Its only for this year, becuase its a early college placement, I have a restriction on what courses I can go onto 


Pipkin28 said:


> Congratulations Jake!! That is indeed brilliant news, let's hope Friday continues to be a good day for us all!!!


Thankkkiiiess!


----------



## jme2049

Well done jake

I wish I could go back to your age and take that route instead of going to college to do electronics and not getting a placement and wasting a year of my life! Oh well you live & learn:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Well done jake
> 
> I wish I could go back to your age and take that route instead of going to college to do electronics and not getting a placement and wasting a year of my life! Oh well you live & learn:lol2:


Haha:no1:

I'm not taking this route, not alot of careers in the Animal industry. So once I'm 16 and will be in 'proper' college, i'll go onto a public services course:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie

This Friday is a good day for me! 1)It's payday :2thumb: 2)It's sunny (more or less) 3)I'm going to get my head shaved in a little while- beginning to look like a tree-hugging hippy! 4) IT'S FRIDAY!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:

Happy days.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Haha:no1:
> 
> I'm not taking this route, not alot of careers in the Animal industry. So once I'm 16 and will be in 'proper' college, i'll go onto a public services course:mf_dribble:


Oh yeah i remember seeing you wanted to join the Police force. Get in the so19 lol.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Oh yeah i remember seeing you wanted to join the Police force. Get in the so19 lol.


Yeah man! That or the dog squad = Police & animals, bargain.:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> This Friday is a good day for me! 1)It's payday :2thumb: 2)It's sunny (more or less) 3)I'm going to get my head shaved in a little while- beginning to look like a tree-hugging hippy! 4) IT'S FRIDAY!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> Happy days.


Pi$$ed tonight aswell?:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Pi$$ed tonight aswell?:whistling2:


 You betcha!:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Yeah man! That or the dog squad = Police & animals, bargain.:lol2:


A mate of mines father was a dog handler. They had a German Sheperd that lived with them called Zoltan he was a beast but good as gold with us while we were young. The dog used to pull us on our skates. The good thing about staying over his house was his dad let us play with the cosh and handcuffs.


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> This Friday is a good day for me! 1)It's payday :2thumb: 2)It's sunny (more or less) 3)I'm going to get my head shaved in a little while- beginning to look like a tree-hugging hippy! 4) IT'S FRIDAY!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> Happy days.


 
1) It's Friday :notworthy: 2) Off to find some branches etc for new set up 'cos it looks like I'll be getting Bobby's USA Green Treef soon-ish :flrt: 3) Considering having a haircut this afternoon 4) Got some heavy duty flirting going here at work :mf_dribble:, so possible romance on the cards!! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> 1) It's Friday :notworthy: 2) Off to find some branches etc for new set up 'cos it looks like I'll be getting Bobby's USA Green Treef soon-ish :flrt: 3) Considering having a haircut this afternoon 4) Got some heavy duty flirting going here at work :mf_dribble:, so possible romance on the cards!! :lol2:


Glad to see someone closer is getting him:2thumb:

I went over the woods by and got some nice oak branches yesterday. Baked in the oven an i put them in my Green Tree Frogs tank last night they were all over it.


----------



## Pipkin28

Yeah, there's an old churchyard down the road from me and I remember the was a massive oak tree there when I was a kid, so I will go raiding later. There are horse chestnuts too, reckon they'd be ok too??


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> You betcha!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:



jme2049 said:


> A mate of mines father was a dog handler. They had a German Sheperd that lived with them called Zoltan he was a beast but good as gold with us while we were young. The dog used to pull us on our skates. The good thing about staying over his house was his dad let us play with the cosh and handcuffs.


Did he get to keep the dog after he was 'retired'? Always wondered that, keeping a dog at your house for years your bound to become attached, so they dont just put the dogs in a kennel?


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Yeah, there's an old churchyard down the road from me and I remember the was a massive oak tree there when I was a kid, so I will go raiding later. There are horse chestnuts too, reckon they'd be ok too??


If your going raiding in a churchyard make sure to strip the lead off of the roof:lol2:












Joking by the way this happened to my local church and it wasn't funny


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> Did he get to keep the dog after he was 'retired'? Always wondered that, keeping a dog at your house for years your bound to become attached, so they dont just put the dogs in a kennel?


Yeah they did. He died about 6 or so years ago then they had to have a big kennel built out the garden for the next one because he wasn't as nice as Zol.


----------



## Pipkin28

:gasp: That's naughty!!!! I'm a good girl........ sometimes!!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Yeah they did. He died about 6 or so years ago then they had to have a big kennel built out the garden for the next one because he wasn't as nice as Zol.


Ahh thanks for that:2thumb:


Pipkin28 said:


> :gasp: That's naughty!!!! I'm a good girl........ sometimes!!! :lol2:


Rawr.


----------



## jme2049

Check this table my mum got me for my exo tank. It fits perfectly on it and in black matches. Only £4.99 It's light and cheap but it's also sturdy an looks good.
IKEA | Coffee & side tables | Side tables | LACK | Side table


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> Check this table my mum got me for my exo tank. It fits perfectly on it and in black matches. Only £4.99 It's light and cheap but it's also sturdy an looks good.
> IKEA | Coffee & side tables | Side tables | LACK | Side table


 
That is such a bargain! I wish they'd build an Ikea down here, our nearest one is Bristol. :-(


----------



## _jake_

We have a few of them here  Nice tables!


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> That is such a bargain! I wish they'd build an Ikea down here, our nearest one is Bristol. :-(


10min drive from me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Rawr.








:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> 10min drive from me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
That is so not fair!!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:



Pipkin28 said:


> That is so not fair!!! :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pipkin28

Well, I'm gonna head off and go shopping for viv bits and bobs!

Have a good weekend peeps!!


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, I'm gonna head off and go shopping for viv bits and bobs!
> 
> Have a good weekend peeps!!


Bye Pipkin!: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oioi chaparoos!
I've spent the morning signing on/making FF cultures/catching woodlice, and I found THIS GUY!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Oioi chaparoos!
> I've spent the morning signing on/making FF cultures/catching woodlice, and I found THIS GUY!
> 
> image


Very cool lizards :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Very cool lizards :2thumb:


Pretty sure that's not a lizard....!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its a slow worm I think which come under Lizards from what I know. Probably wrong though.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Pretty sure that's not a lizard....!


Oh manda you foolish girl you. Slow worms are lizards


----------



## ipreferaflan

A lot of people confuse them with snakes (understandable) but they are actually lizards.
They have eyelids and the ability to shed their bottom vertebrae and tail.

First one I found this year and he's HUGE.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> A lot of people confuse them with snakes (understandable) but they are actually lizards.
> They have eyelids and the ability to shed their bottom vertebrae and tail.
> 
> First one I found this year and he's HUGE.


Quality, i have always wanted to find one of these but never have. I've not seen one in real life.


----------



## jme2049

My little cousin kept caching these and keeping them. Every time I went over his house I would take one or two off him and release it. I done this about 4 times and told him it's illegal to take them from the wild. Not sure if that is true though anyone know the laws surrounding them?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its a slow worm I think which come under Lizards from what I know. Probably wrong though.


Screw you.



jme2049 said:


> Oh manda you foolish girl you. Slow worms are lizards


Screw you.

What dumb f**k decided 'Yeah that's gonna go into the lizard family, cos it looks nothing like one and has no legs, so it's nothing like a lizard at all, apart from what flan said, yeah'. Shut up, fool.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Screw you.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you.
> 
> What dumb f**k decided 'Yeah that's gonna go into the lizard family, cos it looks nothing like one and has no legs, so it's nothing like a lizard at all, apart from what flan said, yeah'. Shut up, fool.


Its because they are thought to have once had legs but has evolved to be more like a snake over time.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Quality, i have always wanted to find one of these but never have. I've not seen one in real life.


They're very easy to find. Usually under flat rocks or slate. We had a whole load of hatchlings under one of our paving stones a couple of years ago.



jme2049 said:


> My little cousin kept caching these and keeping them. Every time I went over his house I would take one or two off him and release it. I done this about 4 times and told him it's illegal to take them from the wild. Not sure if that is true though anyone know the laws surrounding them?


It's illegal to kill, injure or sell Slow Worms but I don't know about keeping them in captivity. I would carry on telling him it's illegal. Tell him he could go to jail if anyone found out. haha


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oooh. Manda's 'on'.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Screw you.
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you.
> 
> What dumb f**k decided 'Yeah that's gonna go into the lizard family, cos it looks nothing like one and has no legs, so it's nothing like a lizard at all, apart from what flan said, yeah'. Shut up, fool.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Rant 'n half


----------



## jaykickboxer

I've seen cb slow worms for sale before!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> I've seen cb slow worms for sale before!


CB ones are probs alright.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh I'd assum so


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its because they are thought to have once had legs but has evolved to be more like a snake over time.


How do you know all this?!



ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh. Manda's 'on'.


Actually that was last week! 



jme2049 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: Rant 'n half


Nah I just hate it when I'm wrong so I try to blame someone else!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> How do you know all this?!


I just know a reasonable amount about reptiles because I used to watch programmes and stuff on them. Useless information that i have stored and has turned out not to be so useless.:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I dont think she will be happy with you revealing those personal details matt :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Manda, you bludy numpty!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Manda, you bludy numpty!


Is it pick on manda time. Leave her alone all you meany's:lol2:

how is everyone im well bored and am doing the late shift on a friday. :devil:


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Is it pick on manda time. Leave her alone all you meany's:lol2:
> 
> how is everyone im well bored and am doing the late shift on a friday. :devil:


Not pick on manda time:whistling2: She can't tell the difference from a snake and a lizard on a reptile forum teehee! *hides*:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Not pick on manda time:whistling2: She can't tell the difference from a snake and a lizard on a reptile forum teehee! *hides*:lol2:


That's why we are on the amphibs cant get mixed up with them.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's why we are on the amphibs cant get mixed up with them.


Ok.


Anyway what is the minimum sized tank for a pair of whites?:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's why we are on the amphibs cant get mixed up with them.


What do u do for a living then?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> Anyway what is the minimum sized tank for a pair of whites?:2thumb:


45x45x60


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> What do u do for a living then?


Fraud Analyst.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Oh ok and people do nights doing that? Weird


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Oh ok and people do nights doing that? Weird


Yeah we have a team in south Africa that works 24 hours but we only work till 19:30. It has to be 24 hour because people place orders on the internet 24/7 so the fraud checks need to be done quickly so people get there goods.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> 45x45x60


I have a hexagon fish tank? probably like 2ft tall, 18 wide. OR a group of USA?


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah we have a team in south Africa that works 24 hours but we only work till 19:30. It has to be 24 hour because people place orders on the internet 24/7 so the fraud checks need to be done quickly so people get there goods.


Ah ok diffrent fraud then I imagined!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Ah ok diffrent fraud then I imagined!


Yeah we deal with card not present transactions.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I have a hexagon fish tank? probably like 2ft tall, 18 wide. OR a group of USA?


Hmmmm.... That's a good size but fish tanks might not have enough ventilation.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Hmmmm.... That's a good size but fish tanks might not have enough ventilation.


Yeah you could maybe make a custom lid. The only other thing with fish tanks that puts me off using them for tree frogs is that they open from the top and obviously tree frogs are very often up high and could jump out when you open it. Also i would be worried about trapping there feet because whenever I clean my frogs out they go in a top opening container and whenever i open it they always climb up and curl there feet over the sides. Very annoying and thats only for 30 mins at the most.


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah we have a team in south Africa that works 24 hours but we only work till 19:30. It has to be 24 hour because people place orders on the internet 24/7 so the fraud checks need to be done quickly so people get there goods.


U could make more ventalation, bit of cutting and mesh!


----------



## _jake_

Yeah I'd make a custom! 

Well, I'll have a look at what a reptile shop near me has


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

11 people viewing and no one commenting BORING!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sup people!?

Hectic 24 hours, got kicked out and moved to another flat, had to move all my stuff in today. Also got bored and shaved my head.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sup people!?
> 
> Hectic 24 hours, got kicked out and moved to another flat, had to move all my stuff in today. Also got bored and shaved my head.


 kickced out by who the inlaws?more room for frogs then how dfid u sort a place that quick?


----------



## _jake_

He's got the landlord by knife point in the basement.


----------



## ipreferaflan

You shaved your head out of boredom?!
People give money to charity for people to do that.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> You shaved your head out of boredom?!
> People give money to charity for people to do that.


Thats old skool:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> Thats old skool:2thumb:


Ha ha im debating doing this but last time I did it took so long to grow bk!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> kickced out by who the inlaws?more room for frogs then how dfid u sort a place that quick?


It's my old flat, they just never let out the room again.....turned up on the doorstep last night with a car full of clothes!


----------



## Punchfish

Aye who kicked you out?

Just saw you post. Hellish getting kicked out like.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> You shaved your head out of boredom?!
> People give money to charity for people to do that.


Yeah kinda :lol2:

I was growing it, got to about 6 months length, dad cut it and took too much off and I was seriously pissed off. Thought about growing it more but the girflriend was nagging to get it cut short, so I got it cut really short!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Punchfish said:


> Aye who kicked you out?
> 
> Just saw you post. Hellish getting kicked out like.


The old dear, I came back because she was struggling with the mortgage!

Ahhhhhh my old room...pub's 2 seconds away, oh how I've missed the weekedn fights from my window!


----------



## Punchfish

Morgan Freeman said:


> The old dear, I came back because she was struggling with the mortgage!
> 
> Ahhhhhh my old room...pub's 2 seconds away, oh how I've missed the weekedn fights from my window!


Crazy. I bet she acted all high and mighty and she was doing you a favour when infact you were actually the one doing the favour. Its just like my sister in law, she lives with her gran and her gran couldnt afford to live in the house without her, yet she is all "my house my rules" and crap.

Pretty good you got your old room though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah def, I'm too used to living with people my age to be back at home. Getting old now!


----------



## Fatherted

I had my head shaved for about 2 years until a few months ago.........Its great at keepin the weirdos away ! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I do look pretty scary tbh.


----------



## Fatherted

lol....i looked like id done some time for armed robbery !!

Had its draw backs to tho....a mate of mine split up with his GF & she fancied me.....i met her after she'd got with someone else & she said she'd seen me in town a few times but was too scared to approach me !!!:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

I usually shave my head in the summer. Keeps me cool kind of like an animal molting


----------



## _jake_

My hair is lonnnnnnnnnnnnng! Well not like long long, just long. So that is looks boom with wax man! :lol:


----------



## RhianB87

hey guys!
hows everyone today?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bored :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Andaroo wants to bum me and im scared


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Andaroo wants to bum me and im scared


Shocking :lol2:


----------



## DeadLee

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bored :lol2:


 same!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might go to bed soon actually.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Anyone awake yet!!! Bored working!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

I'm awake!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I'm awake!!


At least someone is, Im currently thinking of possible names for my new Japanese green apple fantasy frog i am getting in 2 weeks.

Currently i was thinking Pocchari-kei which is Cute fatty in Japanese but not convinced. any other Japanese names anyone can think of.


----------



## RhianB87

I'm really really bad at inventive names!!

for examples I have Mrs Gecko and Mr and Mrs fish....


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Not a lot going on here today!!!! Where is everyone?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got up at 10.30.. now I feel weird as I dont normally sleep in :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah i find it really difficult to lay in. If I sleep in till 9:00 that is a miracle.


----------



## RobM

Just an observation, but wouldn't it be better for everyone to just use a chat room or an IRC channel to talk to each other?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

RobM said:


> Just an observation, but wouldn't it be better for everyone to just use a chat room or an IRC channel to talk to each other?


Why? when this works perfectly well and has been going for a while now with no incidents, what's wrong with this? means we can keep an eye on the rest of the forum without having another screen open, plus not everyone can get chat rooms and things like that at work!!!!


----------



## RobM

Don't you find it hard/annoying to find where you last saw up to? and all the scrolling you have to do to find all posts. Not great HCI!
It would be so much simpler as like a chat log without peoples signatures.

Eg:

*RobM:* Just an observation, but wouldn't it be better for everyone to just use a chat room or an IRC channel to talk to each other?	

*matt_mcmahon77:* Why? when this works perfectly well and has been going for a while now with no incidents, what's wrong with this? means we can keep an eye on the rest of the forum without having another screen open, plus not everyone can get chat rooms and things like that at work!!!!

*RobM:* Don't you find it hard/annoying to find where you last saw up to? and all the scrolling you have to do to find all posts. Not great HCI!
It would be so much simpler as like a chat log without peoples signatures.

*matt_mcmahon77:* No, shut up and go away

:smile: (obviously there are better ways to separate posts than by using spaces, such as different background colours, borders and break lines) Would that not be easier to use?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

RobM said:


> Don't you find it hard/annoying to find where you last saw up to? and all the scrolling you have to do to find all posts. Not great HCI!
> It would be so much simpler as like a chat log without peoples signatures.
> 
> Eg:
> 
> *RobM:* Just an observation, but wouldn't it be better for everyone to just use a chat room or an IRC channel to talk to each other?
> 
> *matt_mcmahon77:* Why? when this works perfectly well and has been going for a while now with no incidents, what's wrong with this? means we can keep an eye on the rest of the forum without having another screen open, plus not everyone can get chat rooms and things like that at work!!!!
> 
> *RobM:* Don't you find it hard/annoying to find where you last saw up to? and all the scrolling you have to do to find all posts. Not great HCI!
> It would be so much simpler as like a chat log without peoples signatures.
> 
> *matt_mcmahon77: No, shut up and go away*
> 
> :smile: (obviously there are better ways to separate posts than by using spaces, such as different background colours, borders and break lines) Would that not be easier to use?


Got it in one :lol2: there would still be lots of scrolling and because I get on here like everyday the losing my place doesn't really affect me as i am usually up to tie and just push last page.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I prefer it like this


----------



## jme2049

It would be cool if there was a facebook chat style thing i reckon.
Please correct me if i am wrong, although i don't really know anyone on here where as i know everyone on my facebook so it might not work as well? 

hhhmmmmm.......

P.S. Morning Everyone!


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> At least someone is, Im currently thinking of possible names for my new Japanese green apple fantasy frog i am getting in 2 weeks.
> 
> Currently i was thinking Pocchari-kei which is Cute fatty in Japanese but not convinced. any other Japanese names anyone can think of.


Hiro nakimora!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Hiro nakimora!


I have got some others,
senshi- warrior
hikari- bright
kakkoi- cool
kaeru- Frog
kakkoi- cute

Quite like Hikari.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Tilikum.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Tilikum.


Isn't that the name of the whale that killed its trainer!!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Tilikum.


I just googled Tilikum and i'm sure you're aware that it's the name of the Orca that grabbed and killed it's trainer recently! :lol2: 

If not now you are



Lol Matt had already responded!


----------



## ipreferaflan

He's been involved in the deaths of three people.
Largest captive bull orca in the world.

Call him Tilikum.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> He's been involved in the deaths of three people.
> Largest captive bull orca in the world.
> 
> Call him Tilikum.


We will see. What are your waxy's called by the way or are they too cool for names. 

All I know is I wont be calling it BUTTERSCOTCH.


----------



## jme2049

They should put him down. If it was any other animal it would of been dealt with by now it clearly isn't stable. I know its harsh saying it but the whales dangerous. I mean if he was human thats 3 counts of murder in the U.S. they'd fry!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> We will see. What are your waxy's called by the way or are they too cool for names.
> 
> All I know is I wont be calling it BUTTERSCOTCH.


Raneri and Palumbo. Surnames of the frontmen of Bayside and Glassjaw, respectively.

and nahhh. I don't blame you. He doesn't even look like a Butterscotch.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Raneri and Palumbo. Surnames of the frontmen of Bayside and Glassjaw, respectively.
> 
> and nahhh. I don't blame you. He doesn't even look like a Butterscotch.


Yeah exactly, it has to be something that sounds cool and Andaroo has stolen Wasabi.

Those names are pretty cool for your waxys.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> They should put him down. If it was any other animal it would of been dealt with by now it clearly isn't stable. I know its harsh saying it but the whales dangerous. I mean if he was human thats 3 counts of murder in the U.S. they'd fry!


NO NO NO NO NO.

He's an animal. He should be in the wild not in captivity. It's not his fault at all!

Plus, he doesn't kill people maliciously. He 'plays' with them and accidentally drowns them.

If someone in the DWA section buys a venomous snake then it bites them and they die; that snake should not be held responsible (and ultimately; be put down) for being a snake! Just like an orca should not be blamed for practising natural orca behaviour.

Rant OVER!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> NO NO NO NO NO.
> 
> He's an animal. He should be in the wild not in captivity. It's not his fault at all!
> 
> Plus, he doesn't kill people maliciously. He 'plays' with them and accidentally drowns them.
> 
> If someone in the DWA section buys a venomous snake then it bites them and they die; that snake should not be held responsible (and ultimately; be put down) for being a snake! Just like an orca should not be blamed for practising natural orca behaviour.
> 
> Rant OVER!


This is exactly what I think, it should not be in captivity, something that big and unpredictable. I don't agree with orca's in captivity. 

I know this can seem hypocritical as I keep frogs in captivity, but something that big and specialist should not be kept in a big pool that no where near recreates there wild environment.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Who's frogs called butterscotch I call all mine names like john and dave!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This is exactly what I think, it should not be in captivity, something that big and unpredictable. I don't agree with orca's in captivity.
> 
> I know this can seem hypocritical as I keep frogs in captivity, but something that big and specialist should not be kept in a big pool that no where near recreates there wild environment.


I think it's the equivalent of keeping a White's Tree Frog in an ice cream tub.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I think it's the equivalent of keeping a White's Tree Frog in an ice cream tub.





jaykickboxer said:


> Who's frogs called butterscotch I call all mine names like john and dave!


Exactly and no-one would do that so why do it to a massive wild animal.

No-one is called butterscotch it was when someone was asking for name suggestions I suggested custard and flan suggested butterscotch and we were arguing over who's name was better and obviously it was mine as it was chosen over all the names. Gutted Flan its ummmmmmm 3-1 isn't it:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Exactly and no-one would do that so why do it to a massive wild animal.
> 
> No-one is called butterscotch it was when someone was asking for name suggestions I suggested custard and flan suggested butterscotch and we were arguing over who's name was better and obviously it was mine as it was chosen over all the names. Gutted Flan its ummmmmmm 3-1 isn't it:lol2:


Hmmmm... is it? IS IT?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> NO NO NO NO NO.
> 
> He's an animal. He should be in the wild not in captivity. It's not his fault at all!
> 
> Plus, he doesn't kill people maliciously. He 'plays' with them and accidentally drowns them.
> 
> If someone in the DWA section buys a venomous snake then it bites them and they die; that snake should not be held responsible (and ultimately; be put down) for being a snake! Just like an orca should not be blamed for practising natural orca behaviour.
> 
> Rant OVER!


Ok fair enough maybe they shouldn't kill him but they should atleast retire him because he is dangerous. He probably was playing i saw on a video that a witness said the whale was disobeying commands and acting strangely so the trainers should of kept away from him so yeah it sounds like it wasn't the whales fault.

Hhhmmm has anyone been to seaworld?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Hmmmm... is it? IS IT?


Yes it is, you have some catching to do!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Ok fair enough maybe they shouldn't kill him but they should atleast retire him because he is dangerous. He probably was playing i saw on a video that a witness said the whale was disobeying commands and acting strangely so the trainers should of kept away from him so yeah it sounds like it wasn't the whales fault.
> 
> Hhhmmm has anyone been to seaworld?


Definitely retire him. He has sired quite a lot of calves though. Maybe he should be used for breeding.

That said, I completely disagree with keeping orcas in captivity unless it's for their own conservation.
I would LOVE to see them in the wild though. I saw Humpbacks in California last year and that was incredible.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah I've been to seaworld and done trainer for a day in 2004, worked with the whales and everything. Dawn (trainer who was killed) was the one showing me around.
Here's some pics of me and dawn.. sorry they are pics of pics but its the best I can do for now!








Me and Tilikum









I personally love seaworld.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah I've been to seaworld and done trainer for a day in 2004, worked with the whales and everything. Dawn (trainer who was killed) was the one showing me around.
> Here's some pics of me and dawn.. sorry they are pics of pics but its the best I can do for now!
> image
> Me and Tilikum
> image
> 
> I personally love seaworld.


Cool pics:2thumb:

We're you shocked when you heard the news?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Definitely retire him. He has sired quite a lot of calves though. Maybe he should be used for breeding.
> 
> That said, I completely disagree with keeping orcas in captivity unless it's for their own conservation.
> I would LOVE to see them in the wild though. I saw Humpbacks in California last year and that was incredible.
> 
> image


Cool pic. I would love to go whale watching. I swam with a seal on a beach in west wales Barafundle bay. Some guy told me to be carefull because there was calfs about but i was all like hell no im swimming with this fella!
Here's Barafundle looks lush considering its Wales :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yes and no, I mean at the end of the day they are massive powerful unpredictable animals. But she was so good with them and treated them like children.
They couldnt release them back to the wild because pretty much all the whales seaworld own are captive bred and therefor would not survive if put back into the ocean. 
I think places like seaworld are vital to education.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah but look at that pic. That whale is HUGE yet look what it has to swim around in, Not a lot when they should have unlimited amount of space.

If you see in that pic its fin is bent this is due to it being in captivity for this reason.

"Several theories exists as to why the dorsal fin of male orcas collapses. One theory is that the collagen, or compressed lipid cells, which holds the tall dorsal fin erect is not strong enough when the orca is placed in captivity. The collagen normally hardens in late adolescence, in which the orca spends much time in deep ocean waters, and it is theorized that the pressure the water exerts on the fin allows it to remain supported while the collagen hardens. In captivity, however, shallow tanks lack sufficient water pressure to produce this effect, and the fin collapses before the collagen solidifies [15]. Another theory states that the orca is almost always in a state of turning in a tank, since it is not large enough to allow swimming in one direction for any normal duration. The constant turning exerts pressure on the dorsal fin, which in turn causes it to collapse"

My personal opinion is that i think it is very unfair on the Orca to be kept in captivity.


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My personal opinion is that i think it is very unfair on the Orca to be kept in captivity.


In an ideal world no animal would be in captivity but i imagine in this world humans would not exist:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

I hate seeing them in captivity due to their size and strength. 
It is sad about the trainer that got killed but the story was that she had her long hair down and the whale was playing and pulled on it. 
I think they should stop going into the tank with the whales, protected contact training is used with most big animals so why not use it on whales for everyones safety.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm with Matt on this one. Keeping orcas in captivity just highlights how ignorant people can be.

I've never been to SeaWorld so obviously Jazz has a better idea than me but I just can't imagine an orca being happy in even the world's largest tank. They travel hundreds of miles in herds in the wild. Even if the LTC and CB ones can't return to the wild, they shouldn't really have been caught or bred in the first place.

I think it's cruel and a damn shame that three people had to lose their lives due to human (notably American) ignorance.

Nice pic Jameh. Looks nice.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm with Matt on this one. Keeping orcas in captivity just highlights how ignorant people can be.
> 
> I've never been to SeaWorld so obviously Jazz has a better idea than me but I just can't imagine an orca being happy in even the world's largest tank. They travel hundreds of miles in herds in the wild. Even if the LTC and CB ones can't return to the wild, they shouldn't really have been caught or bred in the first place.
> 
> I think it's cruel and a damn shame that three people had to lose their lives due to human (*notably American*) ignorance.
> 
> Nice pic Jameh. Looks nice.


:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:


waheey i only have 1 hour left till i can go home from work.


----------



## manda88

Well aren't you lot boring today.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm hungover and want someone to shoot me.


----------



## manda88

I can do that, you're not too far away.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm going fox hunting in a bit. The friendly version where you take a camera and try and get nice pictures.


----------



## manda88

It's absolutely pissing it down here so I'm watching the Simpsons. Hopefully it'll be nice next weekend for Matt's birthday!


----------



## Bearnandos

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm with Matt on this one. Keeping orcas in captivity just highlights how ignorant people can be.
> 
> I've never been to SeaWorld so obviously Jazz has a better idea than me but I just can't imagine an orca being happy in even the world's largest tank. They travel hundreds of miles in herds in the wild. Even if the LTC and CB ones can't return to the wild, they shouldn't really have been caught or bred in the first place.
> 
> I think it's cruel and a damn shame that three people had to lose their lives due to human (notably American) ignorance.
> 
> Nice pic Jameh. Looks nice.


Hmmmmmm think keeping Orcas and other certain animals is a required evil.....unless they are in the public eye - getting funding for conservation projects would be near impossible. People in general will not shell out $£ for animals they do not like...so places like Seaworld are there as PRs for these animals which does work........Seaworld gets huge donations for the study and conservation projects for Whales and Dolphins.
Just a Sunday thought lol.


----------



## jme2049

I just got some maggots off my bro that have turned into casters. When they turn to flies my Green Tree Frogs are having them!

Anyone ever done this before?


----------



## jaykickboxer

i gotta giant african bullfrog!! only a little girl but atleast i go one coldblooded are gonna get me sum huge males too!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> i gotta giant african bullfrog!! only a little girl but atleast i go one coldblooded are gonna get me sum huge males too!


Finally got one ey? Any pics yet?


----------



## jaykickboxer

nah i jsut droped it off then e came over my missus mums for dinner to save cooking il get sum late shes only little tho,the one in coldblooded about 2foot it huge its by far the best rep shop in england.


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> nah i jsut droped it off then e came over my missus mums for dinner to save cooking il get sum late shes only little tho,the one in coldblooded about 2foot it huge its by far the best rep shop in england.


THE FROG IS 2FOOT!? Holy crap thats huge. Glad you got one i had noticed you were looking around abit for one:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Congrats Jay.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just fell of a really high stool backwards, whille feeding the frogs  it really hurt, I bashed my head,back and arm. time to invest in a step ladder methinks


----------



## ipreferaflan

Bearnandos said:


> Hmmmmmm think keeping Orcas and other certain animals is a required evil.....unless they are in the public eye - getting funding for conservation projects would be near impossible. People in general will not shell out $£ for animals they do not like...so places like Seaworld are there as PRs for these animals which does work........Seaworld gets huge donations for the study and conservation projects for Whales and Dolphins.
> Just a Sunday thought lol.


Do orcas actually need conservation?


----------



## DeadLee

Bearnandos said:


> Hmmmmmm think keeping Orcas and other certain animals is a required evil.....unless they are in the public eye - getting funding for conservation projects would be near impossible. People in general will not shell out $£ for animals they do not like...so places like Seaworld are there as PRs for these animals which does work........Seaworld gets huge donations for the study and conservation projects for Whales and Dolphins.
> Just a Sunday thought lol.


Good point but when i went to seaworld i left feeling upset. I enjoyed the shows etc but my god the living conditions of some of the animals. I saw a polar bear in an enclosure all by itself with hardly any room just pacing up and down!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Anyhow. I saw zero foxes. I was out for 2 hours and all I saw was a bunny rabbit.


----------



## jme2049

Quite interesting reading
KILLER WHALES - Conservation & Research


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Anyhow. I saw zero foxes. I was out for 2 hours and all I saw was a bunny rabbit.


Foxes are quite nocturnal in the wild i think?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Foxes are quite nocturnal in the wild i think?


I've seen them out and about during twilight before.


----------



## jme2049

Blinx56 said:


> I saw a polar bear in an enclosure all by itself with hardly any room just pacing up and down!


I have never understood why Polar Bears are in zoo's. They live in the Arctic and in the zoo's they never even have snow!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I've seen them out and about during twilight before.


I live on the edge of Cardiff surrounded by farmland and woodland and i have only ever seen one in the street at night. I go walking in the woodland alot and i have never seen one alive(apart from the one out the street) only dead ones, which is a shame as i like foxes.
Did you watch 'The Animals Of Farthing Wood'?


----------



## lyn22

Blinx thats interesting, when were you there ? i've been to seaworld twice (4 years apart) & and both times there were 2 (that i saw) polars in the enclosure which was huge with a huge diving pool, plenty of stuff for them to play with and fresh ice/snow every day & i thought it was pretty good for captivity living. Compared to the poor sod who lived at edinburgh zoo for what must have seemed like an eternity with nothing but concrete & stood all day long waving her head side to side. She's just been relocated to the highlands !!! yes thats right the highlands (avimore i think) and apparently bloomin loves it & has fun rolling around in lots of mud :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I live on the edge of Cardiff surrounded by farmland and woodland and i have only ever seen one in the street at night. I go walking in the woodland alot and i have never seen one alive(apart from the one out the street) only dead ones, which is a shame as i like foxes.
> Did you watch 'The Animals Of Farthing Wood'?


I've seen a good amount of them active in the evening.

and HELL YES. IT WAS SO AMAZiNGGGGG!


----------



## jme2049

I just listened to the theme tune on youtube and it brought back soooooo many memories. I used to love it and the show had good message aswell unlike crap these days. Listen to the theme tune an tell me you did not smile to yourself!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I just listened to the theme tune on youtube and it brought back soooooo many memories. I used to love it and the show had good message aswell unlike crap these days. Listen to the theme tune an tell me you did not smile to yourself!


haha yeah! I just watched it. Nawhhh.

Main characters would die off. I liked that. It was realistic.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha yeah! I just watched it. Nawhhh.
> 
> Main characters would die off. I liked that. It was realistic.


You liked it? I can't remember but I imagine I probably cried. It was good that in a way it dealt with teaching kids about mortality.


----------



## RobM

I grew up in Kent/Outer London, there are looooooads there in the city. 
I say city, I had woods at the top of my road and a heath at the other end, I lived across the road from a college where some used to live. 
One year there was a den under a classroom just across from my house and we were able to see the cubs out playing on loads of occasions. My house was just in the right place to be able to see down between two classrooms where the entrance to the den was. 

Nice experience/memory, however I can tell you it is not nice being able to hear foxes call and have sex during certain times of the year :-s




ipreferaflan said:


> I've seen a good amount of them active in the evening.
> 
> and HELL YES. IT WAS SO AMAZiNGGGGG!


----------



## RobM

Haha just realised that you're talking about animals of farthing wood, I loved that as a kid! My mum used to buy me the comics 

Its kinda weird its mentioned, as me and my girlfriend was talking about it last weekend (sadly we then watched some episodes on youtube as we was trying to remember all the characters)! She grew up in Switzerland and used to watch it in French.


----------



## Frogmad

I read the animals of farthing wood books before it was ever a tv series!! (showing my age again :lol2 sure i've still got the books tucked away at my mum and dad's!!!!


----------



## manda88

I used to love the Animals of Farthing Wood, it made me sad a lot though from all the deaths but then I'd forget about it 10 minutes later. My favourites were Power Rangers, Sonic the Hedgehog and, of course, Pokemon!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Annals of farthing wood was a classic, anyways the nest kids show was are u afraid of the dark!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> Annals of farthing wood was a classic, anyways the nest kids show was are u afraid of the dark!


:lol2: anals of farthing wood sounds interesting too jay.

Are you afraid of the dark was wicked.:2thumb:

One of my Green Tree Frogs was calling this morning so i think i got a sexed pair! yey!


----------



## manda88

And the Demon Headmaster and Sabrina the Teenage Witch!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Haha predicted text god damn it little letters im on myiphone demon headmaster classic again!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Noah's Island.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You're all kids!


----------



## manda88

Never heard of it. Flan I'm going to PM you something cos it's too brilliant not to share, but I have to hide it from Matt cos it's for his birthday and he's not allowed to see it! I'll post it for everyone to see on Friday on here, but for now it must remain hidden!


----------



## Pipkin28

Did anyone see Halcyon River Diaries yesterday?
Good idea in theory, but those b:censor:y kids were annoying and their parents have no control.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Noah's Island.


 
That was awesome!!! : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer

I just bought myself dome java toads there awesome like little cane toads pics later


----------



## jaykickboxer

sum pics for ya 

cant be botherd to resize hopefully there not huge first up missus giant bullfrog









second up one of my java toad u no its the nuts!








and the toads gaff! i bet they kain it tho and il have to move em to something less planted but il see how they go!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> sum pics for ya
> 
> cant be botherd to resize hopefully there not huge first up missus giant bullfrog
> image
> 
> second up one of my java toad u no its the nuts!
> image
> and the toads gaff! i bet they kain it tho and il have to move em to something less planted but il see how they go!
> image


That set up is wicked! That java toad is awesome, and I love the bullfrogs grumpy little face!!


----------



## RhianB87

Cool frogs 

Nice set up as well!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Thanks I got a quiet a few toads but there all hiding as they've just had to experience my rally driving home. What's everyone doing today? Im about to educate sum random chumps on call of duty, manda show me what u showed flan if it's frog related let me see it! Im curious


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Thanks I got a quiet a few toads but there all hiding as they've just had to experience my rally driving home. What's everyone doing today? Im about to educate sum random chumps on call of duty, manda show me what u showed flan if it's frog related let me see it! Im curious


Haha ok, I'll PM you in a sec!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Never heard of it. Flan I'm going to PM you something cos it's too brilliant not to share, but I have to hide it from Matt cos it's for his birthday and he's not allowed to see it! I'll post it for everyone to see on Friday on here, but for now it must remain hidden!


How dare you show everyone before you show me i want to know!!!!


----------



## jme2049

Cool Frog/Toads Jay. Will the Bullfrog get alot bigger that it is now?


----------



## jaykickboxer

In 5 mins il post a link to a adult


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How dare you show everyone before you show me i want to know!!!!


Remind me to make you a new sig, it's bloody huge. That can be your birthday present!


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> Cool Frog/Toads Jay. Will the Bullfrog get alot bigger that it is now?


 
get ready to want one 

here a link to a vid of sum adults although i think these could still get bigger the one in coldblooded is, although females are smaller then males so doubt mine will be this big but maybe as the smallest one

YouTube - Giant africa pixie frog frogs huge african bullfrogs


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How dare you show everyone before you show me i want to know!!!!


ha ha gotta be annoying but dont worry theres only 52 of us she showed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That java toad is niiiiiiiice!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> That java toad is niiiiiiiice!


Yeah it almost looks like a similar shape to the Waxy Monkeys.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> That java toad is niiiiiiiice!


cheers there actually called black spined or bufo melanostictus but was down in shop as java toad so just called it that any one no where i can get a manificent tree frog i wants sum!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Never ever seen them for sale!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Never ever seen them for sale!


 
i can get em from the wholesalers cheap if ur intersted pm me i can get loads of frogs and toads at the minute theres nothing super on there but a few nice bits,they got quiet a few types of toads.


----------



## jaykickboxer

heres another pic of him il try get a pic of the rest in a minute morgan note the sliver pothos the only one u said not too get i like it!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Mandamandamanda. I tried to reply to your PM but it won't let me.

All I can say is :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Mandamandamanda. I tried to reply to your PM but it won't let me.

All I can say is :gasp:


----------



## roostarr

i know its absolutely nothing to do with me... but dammit all this mystery has made me curious now! LOL someone tell me what it is! hehe


----------



## ipreferaflan

roostarr said:


> i know its absolutely nothing to do with me... but dammit all this mystery has made me curious now! LOL someone tell me what it is! hehe


It's just a front so that manda can send pictures of herself naked.


----------



## roostarr

no offence to manda intended here but... EWWWWWWWW LADY BITS!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> get ready to want one
> 
> here a link to a vid of sum adults although i think these could still get bigger the one in coldblooded is, although females are smaller then males so doubt mine will be this big but maybe as the smallest one
> 
> YouTube - Giant africa pixie frog frogs huge african bullfrogs


They're huge!. I don't think I will be wanting one of those badbois. I remember on a nature show(not sure which) they had footage of a Bullfrog digging a trench so the tadpoles can could get to a new pool because theirs was drying up. Very Dedicated.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> sum pics for ya
> 
> cant be botherd to resize hopefully there not huge first up missus giant bullfrog
> image
> 
> second up one of my java toad u no its the nuts!
> image
> and the toads gaff! i bet they kain it tho and il have to move em to something less planted but il see how they go!
> image


Hey Jay....grats on your Giant bullfrog...you finally got one lol.
Hopefully I'll get my female O. vincentei oneday....sigh..........


----------



## jaykickboxer

Bearnandos said:


> Hey Jay....grats of your Giant bullfrog...you finally got one lol.
> Hopefully I'll get my female O. vincentei oneday....sigh..........


 
ur bk how how u doing aint seen u in ages! u ok u been away?


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> They're huge!. I don't think I will be wanting one of those badbois. I remember on a nature show(not sure which) they had footage of a Bullfrog digging a trench so the tadpoles can could get to a new pool because theirs was drying up. Very Dedicated.


 
I saw that, it was amazing. I think one is left to look after the tadpoles while the others go off


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> They're huge!. I don't think I will be wanting one of those badbois. I remember on a nature show(not sure which) they had footage of a Bullfrog digging a trench so the tadpoles can could get to a new pool because theirs was drying up. Very Dedicated.


that be life or life in coldblood cant remeber which.


----------



## Nix

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're all kids!


How about trapdoor? Rent a ghost? Nightmare? Anyone?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nix said:


> How about trapdoor? Rent a ghost? Nightmare? Anyone?


Trapdoor and Nightmare used to scare the crap out of me!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Mandamandamanda. I tried to reply to your PM but it won't let me.
> 
> All I can say is :gasp:


I was gonna say why the hell haven't you replied!! What do you think?! It makes me laugh every time I see it!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's just a front so that manda can send pictures of herself naked.


Why did you tell everyone?!



roostarr said:


> no offence to manda intended here but... EWWWWWWWW LADY BITS!


 
I totally agree, some look like actual car crashes, like some on Embarrassing Bodies, sweet lord!! Plus your obligatory train wrecks in porn magazines......*shudders violently*

All I can say is mine does NOT look like that!!!


----------



## RhianB87

I will admit I am very confused about what you lot are going on about!!


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> I will admit I am very confused about what you lot are going on about!!


Lady bits I think.:gasp:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

The Animals of Farthing Wood was the best TV show EVER. It made me cry all the time though, & I doubt I'd be able to watch it now without having some kind of severe nervous breakdown. I refuse point blank to ever re-watch 'The Fox & the Hound' for exactly the same reason. 

There is a bloody loud cricket in *someone's* tank in my room. It's kept me awake for 3 nights now, but you think I can find the little sod? Course not :whip:


----------



## DeadLee

Morgan Freeman said:


> Trapdoor and Nightmare used to scare the crap out of me!


I bought the complete trapdoor collection a few weeks ago. was only £5 well worth it u should check it out!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Blinx56 said:


> I bought the complete trapdoor collection a few weeks ago. was only £5 well worth it u should check it out!


My misus goes on about trapdoor, there sum website were u can stream all the classic cartoons and kid shows but can't rember it anyways about 4weeks since I quit smoking and if I don't start to feel beeter soon im gonna quit quitting soo annoying i thought stopping smoking was suppost so make u better not worse god damn it.


----------



## _jake_

I'm going to be starttting my viv soon, not sure whether to get USA treefs, Whites (need to upgrade after) Green Anoles or reeds or something


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> I'm going to be starttting my viv soon, not sure whether to get USA treefs, Whites (need to upgrade after) Green Anoles or reeds or something


Out of all them whites would deffo be my choice but all nice.


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> My misus goes on about trapdoor, there sum website were u can stream all the classic cartoons and kid shows but can't rember it anyways about 4weeks since I quit smoking and if I don't start to feel beeter soon im gonna quit quitting soo annoying i thought stopping smoking was suppost so make u better not worse god damn it.


Pshhhhh I felt like crap for months after I quit....even had continous mouth ulcers for 4 months...think all the smoke was killing any bacteria in my mouth....so no smoke.....bacteria went mad lol.
Don't think that even after 3 years of quitting that I felt any healthier as I didn't even feel unhealthy when smoking.....BUT......really happy that I did quit as I needed to for my kids 

Jake.......painted reed frogs are one of the most stunning frogs that I think even your mum would like as the colours are so vibrant.....just make sure if you decide to get them - make sure they are females as their calls are as loud as they are beautiful!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhhh I felt like crap for months after I quit....even had continous mouth ulcers for 4 months...think all the smoke was killing any bacteria in my mouth....so no smoke.....bacteria went mad lol.
> Don't think that even after 3 years of quitting that I felt any healthier as I didn't even feel unhealthy when smoking.....BUT......really happy that I did quit as I needed to for my kids
> 
> Cheers I've had loads of withdrawl symptoms but the worst and most annoying are paranoya and not being able to think straight it's a jar I wouldn't mind but I feel like I can't do two things at once it's soo annoying


----------



## DeadLee

jaykickboxer said:


> My misus goes on about trapdoor, there sum website were u can stream all the classic cartoons and kid shows but can't rember it anyways about 4weeks since I quit smoking and if I don't start to feel beeter soon im gonna quit quitting soo annoying i thought stopping smoking was suppost so make u better not worse god damn it.


It will make you feel better once you beat the addiction. At the moment you are still craving the cigs so you cant enjoy the benifits yet. Stick with it... you'll regret it if you don't


----------



## jaykickboxer

Blinx56 said:


> It will make you feel better once you beat the addiction. At the moment you are still craving the cigs so you cant enjoy the benifits yet. Stick with it... you'll regret it if you don't


im not carving **** just feel like im losing my mind i feel so stupid and un alert.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> im not carving **** just feel like im losing my mind i feel so stupid and un alert.


Ah man! Don't give up! You've done really well.


----------



## manda88

If you start smoking again Jay then I won't pick you up anything from dartfrog! :naughty::whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Plants. Hurry. Up. Please.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Plants. Hurry. Up. Please.


Again??? Have you ordered them from the same people that took ages last time?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Again??? Have you ordered them from the same people that took ages last time?


Haha no, same country though.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha no, same country though.


It probably is secretly the same people, how long ago did you order it? I hate waiting for stuff, but then I'm always disappointed when it turns up cos I like knowing I'm expecting something!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> It probably is secretly the same people, how long ago did you order it? I hate waiting for stuff, but then I'm always disappointed when it turns up cos I like knowing I'm expecting something!


I had a letter from the post office saying theres a package at the depot. The sender never paid correct postage, i'm not expecting anything and the letter was saturday, only now is the curiosity starting to get to me!
I wonder what it could be???


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I had a letter from the post office saying theres a package at the depot. The sender never paid correct postage, i'm not expecting anything and the letter was saturday, only now is the curiosity starting to get to me!
> I wonder what it could be???


It's probably an illegal immigrant. Don't go and collect it.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> It's probably an illegal immigrant. Don't go and collect it.


Damn foreigners they ain't down with the new(ish) postage prices:cussing:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had that, went to pick it up and it was flyers.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHH
My mum is in yet another strop with me because I wont read about 4 pages about a job application tonight because I have to finish some work for tomorrow, she wont show my brother as she doesnt want to bother him when all he does he sit in his room in the evening on his xbox!! But will happily moan at me for not stopping working for ages to help her out. I said I would tomorrow but she walked out in a strop and slammed the door 
:bash:

ok rant over and back to the presentation!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahhh the joy of parents!


----------



## manda88

Jesus christ, no offence but is your mum 6?!
On a serious note, is your brother the Golden Child? Sounds like how Matt's mum is :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I had a job interview today. Hopefully getting a 6 month position at the library.
15 applicants. 2 vacancies.

I think it went quite well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I had a job interview today. Hopefully getting a 6 month position at the library.
> 15 applicants. 2 vacancies.
> 
> I think it went quite well.


That's not a bad chance tbh. Good luck.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> I had a job interview today. Hopefully getting a 6 month position at the library.
> 15 applicants. 2 vacancies.
> 
> I think it went quite well.


That reminds me of wen me and my pals MeT up at asda to get calll of duty at midnight there was about 200 people queing up and some old lady asked my pal why we were queing to which he replied there's a job going! Soo funny at the time.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> That reminds me of wen me and my pals MeT up at asda to get calll of duty at midnight there was about 200 people queing up and some old lady asked my pal why we were queing to which he replied there's a job going! Soo funny at the time.


 
haha!

I've just started playing COD, I'm so crap.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I had a job interview today. Hopefully getting a 6 month position at the library.
> 15 applicants. 2 vacancies.
> 
> I think it went quite well.


Sounds hopeful. 
I'm getting pretty fed up of rejections now. :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's not a bad chance tbh. Good luck.


a-thank you



jaykickboxer said:


> That reminds me of wen me and my pals MeT up at asda to get calll of duty at midnight there was about 200 people queing up and some old lady asked my pal why we were queing to which he replied there's a job going! Soo funny at the time.


hahaha that's funneh



Morgan Freeman said:


> haha!
> 
> I've just started playing COD, I'm so crap.


Which one? I'm insaaaaaaaane at COD4.



jme2049 said:


> Sounds hopeful.
> I'm getting pretty fed up of rejections now. :bash:


Sucks big time. I've tailored my CV for zoos and stuff. Gotta go on a 13 week course if I don't get this library job :/


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> haha!
> 
> I've just started playing COD, I'm so crap.


Xbox or ps3 what cod world at war?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Xbox or *or PC which is clearly the best format you could ask for* what cod world at war?


so....


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> so....


Didn't even no u could get it on the pc, I reckon that's the geeks version!


----------



## RhianB87

Good Luck with the job application!


Also has anyone else noticed the amount of snakes there are in POTM?!?!?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Didn't even no u could get it on the pc, I reckon that's the geeks version!


:gasp:

You didn't know you could get it on PC?!

Where do you think it all originated from?

COD used to be amazing but Modern Warfare 2 is made for consoles and it sucks big time.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> :gasp:
> 
> You didn't know you could get it on PC?!
> 
> Where do you think it all originated from?
> 
> COD used to be amazing but Modern Warfare 2 is made for consoles and it sucks big time.


I donno xbox peps never been into pc games I don't like mw2 on the xbox either.I watching come dine with me there on the isle of White there's 4 people on there If there's as few people on the isle of White as I imagine ur bound to no one of em?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> I donno xbox peps never been into pc games I don't like mw2 on the xbox either.I watching come dine with me there on the isle of White there's 4 people on there If there's as few people on the isle of White as I imagine ur bound to no one of em?


haha just watching. I wouldn't be surprised if I knew someone.
No idea who Mandy is though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

No idea who they are.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Mandy does go on.


----------



## ipreferaflan

HAHA! That's Matt Splatt!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Who's matt splat I was only messing bout u boing them I've been to the isle of White before I no there quit a few people there


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Who's matt splat I was only messing bout u boing them I've been to the isle of White before I no there quit a few people there


haha Matt Splatt was the guy playing with the fire. He used to come into my old high school and teach us how to do circus skills.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> haha Matt Splatt was the guy playing with the fire. He used to come into my old high school and teach us how to do circus skills.


Maybe it is small I didn't see that bit was cutting potatos u see my awesome new toads yesterday?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Maybe it is small I didn't see that bit was cutting potatos u see my awesome new toads yesterday?


The blackish ones? They're awesome. I was gonna reply but RFUK was being all temperamental.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Blackish there biege red yeh rfuk was mash up yesterday!


----------



## _jake_

Bearnandos said:


> Pshhhhh I felt like crap for months after I quit....even had continous mouth ulcers for 4 months...think all the smoke was killing any bacteria in my mouth....so no smoke.....bacteria went mad lol.
> Don't think that even after 3 years of quitting that I felt any healthier as I didn't even feel unhealthy when smoking.....BUT......really happy that I did quit as I needed to for my kids
> 
> Jake.......painted reed frogs are one of the most stunning frogs that I think even your mum would like as the colours are so vibrant.....just make sure if you decide to get them - make sure they are females as their calls are as loud as they are beautiful!!!


ooooooooooooh will have to look into them  Hoooow much are they on averagee?:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> ooooooooooooh will have to look into them  Hoooow much are they on averagee?:2thumb:


Reed frogs are normaly about 15 quid each


----------



## _jake_

jaykickboxer said:


> Reed frogs are normaly about 15 quid each


Ahh thats good, wanted some cheepy frogs  only get £80 a month:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Here's someone cute for you all to look at


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Here's someone cute for you all to look at
> 
> image


Cute that? Who's us it?


----------



## _jake_

TORTOISE *steals*


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Cute that? Who's us it?


He's mine! Tommy the tortoise! My dad's had him for like 40+ years!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> He's mine! Tommy the tortoise! My dad's had him for like 40+ years!


Only messing anyways what is it a hermans I wanna get a Aldabra! Im debating a aligator snapper at the minute aswell


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Only messing anyways what is it a hermans I wanna get a Aldabra! Im debating a aligator snapper at the minute aswell


Apaprently he is yeah, I'd made a thread on the shelled section asking what he is cos we have no idea, and they're all saying he looks like a hermans. Tortoises are so cute.


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Apaprently he is yeah, I'd made a thread on the shelled section asking what he is cos we have no idea, and they're all saying he looks like a hermans. Tortoises are so cute.


Yeh looks like hermans too me type in aligator snapping turtle on YouTube very cute!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh looks like hermans too me type in aligator snapping turtle on YouTube very cute!


Haha yes adorable!!:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

YouTube - ?????? Giant Alligator snappig turtle lift

there u go there very cute


----------



## _jake_

would love to tickle his chin!


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> would love to tickle his chin!


U no that anyways aldabrass are huge the biggest tortoise u can buy they get up to 250 kilos imagine one of them takes a nap in front of ur door or something i can't see em making ideal pets!


----------



## _jake_

jaykickboxer said:


> U no that anyways aldabrass are huge the biggest tortoise u can buy they get up to 250 kilos imagine one of them takes a nap in front of ur door or something i can't see em making ideal pets!


apart from the 'wow' factor?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Alligator snappers are pretty cool, you'd some huge tank for an adult though!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Alligator snappers are pretty cool, you'd some huge tank for an adult though!


yeh I've had quiet a few big fishtanks anyways wonder how big a tank they're need I think people genrally keep them outdoor!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I PM'd Saedcantas the other day about my new and updated thread, but she hasn't replied


----------



## Frogmad

It's very odd when you come on here and look at last page first and you see random posts like this one......makes you wonder who you are all talking about:lol2:


_jake_ said:


> would love to tickle his chin!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> YouTube - ?????? Giant Alligator snappig turtle lift
> 
> there u go there very cute


I reckon they were about to eat him!

I saw on the news a while back that they found a snapper in a castle moat in Wales somewhere. It had been eating the ducks and was huge!
Heres a link to the story--->http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/7014261.stm


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I PM'd Saedcantas the other day about my new and updated thread, but she hasn't replied


She's swamped. I know she has PMs for her dubia roaches she said she can't reply to yet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Guten Tag Herr paul gadsden,
folgende Artikel wurden heute verschickt

Wooooh Broms from Bert Westermaan coming!


----------



## manda88

Bored. I wish it was Friday now!! At least I've only got tomorrow left at work :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Bored.


Ditto. Weathers sh:censor:t too.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Ditto. Weathers sh:censor:t too.


It's nice and sunny here! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Supposed to be 25C on Friday!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sunny here :notworthy:


----------



## jme2049

Wales is rubbish. I hope it's sunny saturday, i'm going to Wembley to watch Cardiff city get promoted to the Premiership


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Wales is rubbish. I hope it's sunny saturday, i'm going to Wembley to watch Cardiff city get promoted to the Premiership


Should be nice and sunny for you.

Waheey only rest of today and the 4 day weekend.

The sunnyness is going to be well good on my birthday.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What's the magic number?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the magic number?


The Big 21!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I got some feeding tongs yesterday. First time I've ever tried to feed with them.
Both White's took crickets from them no problem.
Both Waxies took crickets from them no problem.
Mossy went running off.

It was great fun!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I got some feeding tongs yesterday. First time I've ever tried to feed with them.
> Both White's took crickets from them no problem.
> Both Waxies took crickets from them no problem.
> Mossy went running off.
> 
> It was great fun!


You didn't use the same tongs to feed all the frogs, did you?! I have tongs for each species cos I'm so paranoid I'm gonna infect them with each others germs and kill them.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You didn't use the same tongs to feed all the frogs, did you?! I have tongs for each species cos I'm so paranoid I'm gonna infect them with each others germs and kill them.


I just wiped them clean with some kitchen towel and reptile-safe disinfectant.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I just wiped them clean with some kitchen towel and reptile-safe disinfectant.


That is acceptable. Written to Rolf yet?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I got some feeding tongs yesterday. First time I've ever tried to feed with them.
> Both White's took crickets from them no problem.
> Both Waxies took crickets from them no problem.
> Mossy went running off.
> 
> It was great fun!


Theodore my mossy feeds from the tongs but not Yoshi.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think my frogs are too small for tongs. Boooo.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think my frogs are too small for tongs. Boooo.


Tweezers!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Tweezers!


Ohh la la!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> You didn't use the same tongs to feed all the frogs, did you?! I have tongs for each species cos I'm so paranoid I'm gonna infect them with each others germs and kill them.


I feed all mine with the same tongs,


----------



## ipreferaflan

I haven't contacted Rolf yet. BUT I WILL!

Mum and my brother just had a go at me because I'm buying another brevicaudatus (pygmy cham) 

I just feel sorry for Bryn! He's so alone.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I haven't contacted Rolf yet. BUT I WILL!
> 
> Mum and my brother just had a go at me because I'm buying another brevicaudatus (pygmy cham)
> 
> I just feel sorry for Bryn! He's so alone.


What does it matter if he is going in the same enclosure as the others.

God Family lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

45 mins and then 4 DAY WEEKEND. plus my work for birthday just gave me a new Animal Wallet, £15 of river Island Vouchers and a fiver, Well good.


----------



## _jake_

I got blisters on my hands from my mean bike


----------



## jaykickboxer

I like my toads so much I got some more today!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> I like my toads so much I got some more today!


Quality, by the way have you seen anything on Dartfrog you want recently, as me and manda are going next week on Saturday, if you want us to pick you anything up just PM me and we can sort it out.


----------



## _jake_

I want you to go in there, mask and everything and run in with some tongs hold the bloke by his nose and steal all the frogs!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> I want you to go in there, mask and everything and run in with some tongs hold the bloke by his nose and steal all the frogs!


But then i will have you after me in your police car and your dog chasing me down.:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But then i will have you after me in your police car and your dog chasing me down.:lol2:


Nahhh, if I get free frogs I wont!:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Nahhh, if I get free frogs I wont!:whistling2:


Ohhhh your the sort of cop that can be bribed off, I LIE IT lol!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

If I ever stop you when im older, just chuck a frog at me and scoot it lmaooo!


----------



## RhianB87

Where is Dartfrog and whats so amazing about it?


----------



## jaykickboxer

FallenAngel said:


> Where is Dartfrog and whats so amazing about it?


Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper and what amazing is they sell loads if frogs!Thanks matt will do i keep checking site bit they don't seem to have anything new yet debating bumbleebee toads tho? Im
in a tiad mish at the minute!


----------



## rhys s

bumbleebees toads are amazing i would love some


----------



## jaykickboxer

rhys s said:


> bumbleebees toads are amazing i would love some


Only thing puts me off em is that here thee like 50 quid each and on american sites there only like a fiver each.


----------



## rhys s

yeah but they are more then likly to have many breeders for them and it is a bigger country so more people would breed them


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> If I ever stop you when im older, just chuck a frog at me and scoot it lmaooo!


Oh Jake. You're not even in the Police yet and you're corrupt.


----------



## jme2049

Going to see a man about a job tomorrow. Should be a cert as he's my fathers mate. Fingers Crossed peeps!


MORE FROGS!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh Jake. You're not even in the Police yet and you're corrupt.


Is that a good thing?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

rhys s said:


> bumbleebees toads are amazing i would love some





jme2049 said:


> Going to see a man about a job tomorrow. Should be a cert as he's my fathers mate. Fingers Crossed peeps!
> 
> 
> MORE FROGS!!!!!


What u gonna do


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> What u gonna do


It's only a warehouse but at the moment im pretty desperate!


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> Is that a good thing?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was gonna be a copper and my app got fusmisted as they consider my taTtoos racist even tho Im not in the slightest oh well.


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> It's only a warehouse but at the moment im pretty desperate!


That ok it'll pay for sum frogs


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> That ok it'll pay for sum frogs


Frogs,vivs and a few summer camping trips sorted.


----------



## jaykickboxer

jme2049 said:


> Frogs,vivs and a few summer camping trips sorted.


Deffo I ain't ever been camping but would go if I had a tent like they did on the gadget show the other day it was better then my gaff!


----------



## jme2049

jaykickboxer said:


> Deffo I ain't ever been camping but would go if I had a tent like they did on the gadget show the other day it was better then my gaff!


lol i didnt see it but i can imagine what it would be like to be on there. Mines only a 4 man but it will do.

Its a laugh few beers,bbq and some beach fishing.


----------



## _jake_

I WANT FROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGS
That is all.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey all. I have not really been on properly in ages...miss anything interesting?

Just read the last few comments, I am camping this year with hubby and three kids...going to brave it for two weeks...

it is my b day on Sat and I have asked for another tank and another Female red eyed tree frog, I am getting it, but have to wait cause we have to get more built in storage...:devil:

I hate waiting. Never mind...


----------



## jme2049

I just watched the gadget show(highlights) those trailer tents were insane! 
Thats too luxurious. When i camp for a few nights i come back looking like i've had several shades of sh:censor:t kicked out of me and been dragged through a field by a horse


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey all. I have not really been on properly in ages...miss anything interesting?
> 
> Just read the last few comments, I am camping this year with hubby and three kids...going to brave it for two weeks...
> 
> it is my b day on Sat and I have asked for another tank and another Female red eyed tree frog, I am getting it, but have to wait cause we have to get more built in storage...:devil:
> 
> I hate waiting. Never mind...


Couldn't do 2 weeks. Can't even do that abroad. Who will look after the animals?


----------



## rhys s

thats why i cant go on holiday as i would worry about the reptiles


----------



## manda88

I got my sis to look after my frogs when I went away for 5 days, she was really scared at first and I was panicking that something would happen while I was away, but she looked after them really well and fell in love with them! she's currently trying to convince her boyfriend into letting her have pygmy chameleons!


----------



## jaykickboxer

One of my ferrets lost wait due to being inceason and having a very greedy housmate the 2 of them were very similar looking same colour Wen we went away my missus brothers looked after them we gave them a wait gainer to give to the skinny one when we came bk 2 weeks later we had a very skinny Ferret and a huge one! they were feeding it to the wrong one dumb arses not sure I'd let them look after my frogs.


----------



## RhianB87

My mum has been pretty cool with feeding stuff as long as I put the right amount of crickets in a box so she just has to chuck it in, not sure how she would cope with feeding the horned frog though!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've got to leave mine for 3 days with no food as no one in my house will feed them! Its bad enough trying to get someone to mist the vivs :bash: If I go for longer I'll get my friend in to deal with it.


----------



## jme2049

Got the job! Starting Monday.
On the list new FBT set up, 1 more viv for frogs not sure what yet though?

Also thinking of getting a Pueblan Milksnake.........:gasp:Blasphemy!


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> Got the job! Starting Monday.
> On the list new FBT set up, 1 more viv for frogs not sure what yet though?
> 
> *Also thinking of getting a Pueblan Milksnake.........:gasp:Blasphemy*!


 
Don't let the door hit you on the backside on your way out!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:




Seriously, though, well done you! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Got the job! Starting Monday.
> On the list new FBT set up, 1 more viv for frogs not sure what yet though?
> 
> Also thinking of getting a Pueblan Milksnake.........:gasp:Blasphemy!


 
WOO Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Just don't tell Flan about the snake, he'll go flippin' mental... it'll be carnage........... there'll be cheese sandwiches flying everywhere!!! 

I wouldn't wanna be in your shoes!! :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the backside on your way out!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


You can't say they aint nice looking snakes. I want Reed frogs i've decided. Getting a 30x30x45 exo planting it up and putting 3or4 in there


And thank you!


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> WOO Congrats!!!!


Thankies


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Just don't tell Flan about the snake, he'll go flippin' mental... it'll be carnage........... there'll be cheese sandwiches flying everywhere!!!
> 
> I wouldn't wanna be in your shoes!! :whistling2:


I don't care 'ipreferatrifle' anyways.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


hahaha please leave it like that. Funny hairstyles are the best part of shaving the head.


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> You can't say they aint nice looking snakes. I want Reed frogs i've decided. Getting a 30x30x45 exo planting it up and putting 3or4 in there
> 
> 
> And thank you!


 
Don't worry, a while ago I was thinking about getting a corn snake!:whistling2:

Good Luck for Monday, what sort of stuff will you be warehousing?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> hahaha please leave it like that. Funny hairstyles are the best part of shaving the head.


All gone now!


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Don't worry, a while ago I was thinking about getting a corn snake!:whistling2:
> 
> Good Luck for Monday, what sort of stuff will you be warehousing?


Its a company that deals with aviation parts? thats all i know for now.


----------



## Pipkin28

Sounds like it could be a bloody big warehouse, in that case!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well at least you got good news. Library didn't contact me - probs haven't got the job and Seaview wildlife said they have no vacancies.

Huff.

All you guys who want snakes - I'll send your wolf t-shirts in the post.

and Morgan, you look like this guy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Thanks man!


----------



## ipreferaflan

No problemo!

On a positive; I ordered some crickets yesterday and they arrived this morning. Now that's service.
Northampton reptile centre are da bomb.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wickedy bo.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Haha ur bustin the einstein!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha totally.

I should have kept the look.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha totally.
> 
> I should have kept the look.


Yeh u should have done, atleast for a couple of weeks could have been a laugh


----------



## manda88

Matt's going to get his hair cut later, he should so go for that look. His hair resembles a lions mane at the moment!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I need a haircut too.


----------



## _jake_

My hairs just perfect.


----------



## manda88

Mine's got terrible split ends, I can't actually remember the last time I had my hair cut, and the recommended time is every 6 weeks or something! I love having really long hair though, I'm growing it at the mo so I can't be arsed to get it cut. I'll know when it's too long when it gets caught between my back and the drivers seat when I'm driving, it's really distracting!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Mine's got terrible split ends, I can't actually remember the last time I had my hair cut, and the recommended time is every 6 weeks or something! I love having really long hair though, I'm growing it at the mo so I can't be arsed to get it cut. I'll know when it's too long when it gets caught between my back and the drivers seat when I'm driving, it's really distracting!


I know when mine is too long because it curls even when I straighten it.


----------



## jme2049

My hair is starting to look like a lego mans haircut. Yet i refuse to have it cut.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I know when mine is too long because it curls even when I straighten it.


Are you prepared for the reaction photos tomorrow! Hopefully it'll be :gasp: followed by :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Iz wants da froggies!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Are you prepared for the reaction photos tomorrow! Hopefully it'll be :gasp: followed by :2thumb:


Don't you forget!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hmph. I have to fill in a pre-consultation form for taking Chester to the vets tomorrow, & I'm having a panic that something I'm doing is wrong & the vets gonna shout at me


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL it's impossible to be intimidated by someone who gets paid to shove their fingers up animals woopsies.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I shall keep that thought in mind :lol2:

There's been no change in him, if anything he's holding his leg slighty better than he was this moring, it's partially folded now, instead of stuck out straight. 

I don't suppose any of you froggy people will be going to the BTS show this Sunday? That's if I go, what with the unexpected expence of Chesters mishap.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Is everyone too busy having a life to come on here tonight???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just got off the phone to Mrs Flan.
Went out and took some pictures earlier. Saw a couple of voles, few birds, caterpillar. Pretty cool stuffs.
Reckon I gotta get up early to catch the adders sunning, though.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I had vague plans to go out for a nature-type ramble today, but I've had one pet related incident after another & didn't feel like adding wild animals into the equation.

Oh yeah, Mr COG called me earlier, telling me that we're no longer going out shopping for summer clothes for him on Saturday as he's just bought a PS3.........


----------



## ipreferaflan

Go Mr COG! I want a PS3.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ It suits me fine, I wanna play Little Big Planet. 

He'll probably sell it in a few months - he sold his 360 after he'd played all the games he wanted on it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Little Big Planet looks awesome! I want Red Dead Redemption more than anything else though. It looks insane.
<3 Westerns.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Thats one he'll probably get. Unless it's out on PC, he prefers PC games - good really seeing as at any one time his set up is worth £2000+ with about £3000+ worth of componants lying around his bedroom as 'old' or 'spares' :roll:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ugh, I've got a horrible cough and just made myself sick by coughing too much.. this is going to be a long night  Anyone know meds that work? benelyn cough stuff is rubbish hasnt helped at all!


----------



## _jake_

Normal paracetomal and plenty of fluids. Cough medicines are a scam! People stay up and talk to me, I got to stay up for my older bro to come in. I can't just leave a key in the 'secret place' I'm scared someone will be watching and rob us! mg:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thats what I've been doing all day  Thats my weekend ruined, supposed to be going to the devon county show on saturday and have already bought a ticket.


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thats what I've been doing all day  Thats my weekend ruined, supposed to be going to the devon county show on saturday and have already bought a ticket.


Oh well thats poo! It's supposed to be good this year. Oh yeah, not helping:lol2: Best thing for you I'm afraid. Couldn't you just snort loads of vicks and dose yourself on paracetamol?:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Good plan :lol2: I might take tomorrow off work, infact thats probably where I got it from because most of the customers have coughs and colds at the moment. :bash:  I'll probably still drag myself there because I already bought the ticket but it wont be as enjoyable.


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Good plan :lol2: I might take tomorrow off work, infact thats probably where I got it from because most of the customers have coughs and colds at the moment. :bash:  I'll probably still drag myself there because I already bought the ticket but it wont be as enjoyable.


 Will be very enjoyable with a bottle of vodka, and will also cure your cold, sorted!:2thumb:then you've got a hang over.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Hmm actually I do have a bottle downstairs! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Sorted. I still think booze and chocolate should be available on prescription!


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Thats one he'll probably get. Unless it's out on PC,* he prefers PC games* - good really seeing as at any one time his set up is worth £2000+ with about £3000+ worth of componants lying around his bedroom as 'old' or 'spares' :roll:


:gasp: me too!

It isn't on PC though.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> :gasp: me too!
> 
> It isn't on PC though.


Geek.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Geek.


and proud.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

:hmm: As far as I'm aware the term 'geek' isn't a derogatory term.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> and proud.


Gay and proud?:blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> :hmm: As far as I'm aware the term 'geek' isn't a derogatory term.


Compliment if anything.



_jake_ said:


> Gay and proud?:blush:


Geek is not synonymous with gay.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Compliment if anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Geek is not synonymous with gay.


Pardon?:flrt:


----------



## jme2049

Whats up 'phibers! 

HAPPY B'DAY MATT!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

It seems we are discussing Flanman's geekiness/sexuality. Again.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> It seems we are discussing Flanman's geekiness/sexuality. Again.


hahaha. It does seem that way.

Happy Birthday Matt McMarn.


----------



## RhianB87

Happy Birthday Matt!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah, happy birthday!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> It seems we are discussing Flanman's geekiness/sexuality. Again.


Not at all. Just when he said Geek and proud reminded me of the saying 'gay and proud' lol
Happy B-day Matt. I'm making funny faces on webcam to celebrate.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay, getting my cane toad next week!:2thumb: Maybe I should have ordered two....


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay, getting my cane toad next week!:2thumb: Maybe I should have ordered two....


I'm debating getting one of these how dangerous are they too handle!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Not very at all- they only exude their poison if they are very stressed or roughly handled. But like any frog, it's a good idea to wash your hands afterward.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay, getting my cane toad next week!:2thumb: Maybe I should have ordered two....





Ron Magpie said:


> Not very at all- they only exude their poison if they are very stressed or roughly handled. But like any frog, it's a good idea to wash your hands afterward.


Ok is that it I see Austin Stevens and he was saying if it gets in ur mouth u die and ge made me para I just got sum black spined toads and I'm debating cane toads as there in stock and awesome might have to get a our Monday then,


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, I wouldn't recommend chewing them!:lol2: But they are pretty placid, really.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, I wouldn't recommend chewing them!:lol2: But they are pretty placid, really.


Frog stew, yummy!:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, I wouldn't recommend chewing them!:lol2: But they are pretty placid, really.


Cheers I'm just a bit para since I quit smoking I'm feeling f...ked so feel asif any little things gonna damage me at the minute been I'll over a month it's getting realy boring!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Happy Birthday Matt!

Austen Stevens is weak.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Happy Birthday Matt!
> 
> *Austen Stevens is weak.*


And he has hair like a girl!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Happy Birthday Matt!

I'm going to the BTS show on Sunday & I'm getting alll excited because I'll be (hopefully) buying some snails & some new tank decor for my froggies & crestie. Lalala. I am happy.


----------



## Simone1989

What the fraggle is bts???


----------



## jaykickboxer

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Happy Birthday Matt!
> 
> I'm going to the BTS show on Sunday & I'm getting alll excited because I'll be (hopefully) buying some snails & some new tank decor for my froggies & crestie. Lalala. I am happy.


I wanted yo go but it's a mish u want some jades!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sfbdfv


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Simone1989 said:


> What the fraggle is bts???


British Tarantula Society  But there's folk selling other inverts too.



jaykickboxer said:


> I wanted yo go but it's a mish u want some jades!


I got Jades!! I want some retics & a Tiger!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh bts stand for British tarantula society it's a show where u can buy all inverts and usealy little glass tanks and stuff cheap , they've got some huge snails at the wholesaleres all the Latin name says is achtina sp so I'm
not sure what they are but I'm on the look out for jades they look good I like the idea of inverts but I'm scared of most off em!


----------



## _jake_

Get a mantid  Ghosts rock!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Have a look here if you realllly wanna know the species Species [Pet Snails]

Invert wise, I love & adore snails of all kinds - I love my froggies but snails are what really facinate me :blush: T's I'm not too fussed about either way, stick/leaf insects, crabs & millipedes I like the look of but know nothing about them - maybe that'll change Sunday.

In other news. I'm knitting a toy frog. I shall show you all when I've finished :blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Have a look here if you realllly wanna know the species Species [Pet Snails]
> 
> Invert wise, I love & adore snails of all kinds - I love my froggies but snails are what really facinate me :blush: T's I'm not too fussed about either way, stick/leaf insects, crabs & millipedes I like the look of but know nothing about them - maybe that'll change Sunday.
> 
> In other news. I'm knitting a toy frog. I shall show you all when I've finished :blush:


Frogs are leagues ahead anyways yeh if u click ok the achtina on that site there shell looks exactly like the first shell on the tight of the page there huge, anyways as for Austin Stevens ur not wrong my toes bigger then he is!


----------



## jaykickboxer

They also got emerald bill bugs awesome but apparntly impossible to keep alive so I didn't buy any!


----------



## _jake_

Dont diss the A to the S, I've met him! Hes cool 8)


----------



## jaykickboxer

Just fed my budgetts frog some large locust from tongs oh my word us never wanna get bit he locked his jaw like a bulldog on the tongs and it took over a minute to get him off, him and misses bullfrog are monsters seriously impressive what they eat!


----------



## manda88

Just got back from London Zoo, what a day! It's been bloody boiling all day and I took about 184,582,307 photos. They had lots of froggies including amazons, whites, leucs, azureus, golden mantellas, terrebilis, rococo toads, an african bull frog and a horned frog! I took photos of all of them, mwahahaha! Some stupid girls next to us kept going on about how ugly they all were, I was sooooo close to saying something!!! But I was too scared.
I will let Matt log on himself to say thank you for the birthday messages, but it's lovely that you all remembered!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Austin Stevens is so hilarious. I love him.

In one episode there was a load of llamas coming down an alleyway led by this little shepherd guy. Austin Stevens started leaping and jumping over them. It was one of the funniest things I have. Ever. Seen.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Just got back from London Zoo, what a day! It's been bloody boiling all day and I took about 184,582,307 photos. They had lots of froggies including amazons, whites, leucs, azureus, golden mantellas, terrebilis, rococo toads, an african bull frog and a horned frog! I took photos of all of them, mwahahaha! Some stupid girls next to us kept going on about how ugly they all were, I was sooooo close to saying something!!! But I was too scared.
> I will let Matt log on himself to say thank you for the birthday messages, but it's lovely that you all remembered!!


 
London zoo is good for amphibians. I went there a few weeks ago and got far to excited when I saw a horned frog :blush: My OH thinks im mad!

Glad you both had a good day!


----------



## jaykickboxer

london zoos the nuts noctornal world is awesome im gonna take my littlew girl there in the next few weeks even tho shes only 10weeks old anyways heres more pics of my awesome toads manda how big were the rocco toads i want!





























u no the toads blue head which is being stood on is quality


----------



## jme2049

Thats AWESOME jay.:2thumb:


Wish i could do viv's like that


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> london zoos the nuts noctornal world is awesome im gonna take my littlew girl there in the next few weeks even tho shes only 10weeks old anyways heres more pics of my awesome toads manda how big were the rocco toads i want!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> u no the toads blue head which is being stood on is quality
> image
> 
> image


The rococo toads were huge! They must've been at least 7 or 8 inches snout to vent!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> The rococo toads were huge! They must've been at least 7 or 8 inches snout to vent!!


 
i need some of them did they look stealable? anywaYS how bigs the bullfrog bigger then the toads?


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> i need some of them did they look stealable? anywaYS how bigs the bullfrog bigger then the toads?


You could prob smash the glass if you have a big enough rock! I only saw the bullfrogs face, but it looked pretty big, but I would've said the toads were bigger.


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> You could prob smash the glass if you have a big enough rock! I only saw the bullfrogs face, but it looked pretty big, but I would've said the toads were bigger.


Too much of a mish then il have to buy one god damn it gonna buy some cane toads next week apparantly there bigger!


----------



## RhianB87

YouTube - Solid Potato Salad - The Ross Sisters (1944)


These girls dont have a spine!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

omg ehy did i drink a whole bottle of dissarrono


----------



## manda88

Here's Matt with his cake, can you guess who the cake is of?!










That's right, it's Diglett!!!










And that's what the thing was that I PM'ed Jay and Harv with so now you won't all feel left out :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha he looks so happy.


----------



## roostarr

manda88 said:


> Here's Matt with his cake, can you guess who the cake is of?!
> 
> image
> 
> That's right, it's Diglett!!!
> 
> image
> 
> And that's what the thing was that I PM'ed Jay and Harv with so now you won't all feel left out :lol2:


Thats awesome! i love it! :no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thanks for all the Birthday messages yesterday they were very appreciated. I think its Ilovetoads2 birthday today so Happy Birthday to her.


----------



## _jake_

Happy B-day ILT2. Hope you had a good time yesterday Matt


----------



## RobM

manda88 said:


> Here's Matt with his cake, can you guess who the cake is of?!
> 
> image
> 
> That's right, it's Diglett!!!
> 
> image
> 
> And that's what the thing was that I PM'ed Jay and Harv with so now you won't all feel left out :lol2:


wouldn't mind dissecting that in a biology class


----------



## RhianB87

That cake is awesome!!! 

Happy Birthday ILT2!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Fab set-up, Jay! I went to London Zoo about a month ago. Like.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oooops thought my fly culture had failed so threw it away, just had to pick out hundreds of maggots from the bin....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oooops thought my fly culture had failed so threw it away, just had to pick out hundreds of maggots from the bin....


Oh sheesh...I could do with hundreds of maggots for my FBTs!

I finished the little picturesque stream in the back garden today!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Heya guys!

I got back from the BTS show a couple of hours ago, had a reallly good day out. I got myself four snails & managed to resist the urge to get some stick/leaf insects on the basis of wishing to keep myself in a state of aliveness when I got home. I'll get some eventually though 

Isn't it amazing how much cheaper kit is at shows?? I got 2 MASSIVE chunks of cork bark for £3!! Once I've cut it to size I'll have enough for the gecko, both frogs & the snails. Bargain. 

Happy Belated Birthday ILT2!!


----------



## _jake_

Great news COG, they are alot cheaper for livestock aint they


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Have just finished cleaning our Amazons and cleaning my spare fish tank compleatly so i can sell it. Now i can relax. Wahey!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Our kick-boxing friend has been banned.


----------



## Ron Magpie

What? Why???:gasp:


----------



## manda88

I saw that, I bet it was something to do with the Off Topic section, they all really have something against him in there!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here's a link: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/519445-i-am-no-longer-allowed-16.html#post6315189


----------



## Ron Magpie

Won't let me in.


----------



## ipreferaflan

His posts have been deleted


----------



## manda88

Bloody unlucky timing to get banned, he was gonna let me know this week if he wanted me to pick him up anything from dartfrog!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Bloody unlucky timing to get banned, he was gonna let me know this week if he wanted me to pick him up anything from dartfrog!


Oh dayum! Pick me up the last Pipa pipa plz.
It can be my birthday present from you to me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Was that thread interesting? It looked like the usual rubbish.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh dayum! Pick me up the last Pipa pipa plz.
> It can be my birthday present from you to me.


 Hah! I was looking at those too! Not that I have anywhere to put them...

Got to sort out my cane toad tank this week.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh dayum! Pick me up the last Pipa pipa plz.
> It can be my birthday present from you to me.


Pffff not for £55! You get the cake if you're lucky! It might have to be cupcakes though rather than a big cake.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Was that thread interesting? It looked like the usual rubbish.


It was okay. There were some people trying to justify the use of the word 'paki' by likening it to 'Brit' :/



Ron Magpie said:


> Hah! I was looking at those too! Not that I have anywhere to put them...
> 
> Got to sort out my cane toad tank this week.


Swish! What size is it?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Pffff not for £55! You get the cake if you're lucky! It might have to be cupcakes though rather than a big cake.


Surinam toad cupcakes pleeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> It was okay. There were some people trying to justify the use of the word 'paki' by likening it to 'Brit' :/
> 
> 
> 
> *Swish! What size is it?*


The toad, or the tank? Toad (apparently) is bout 5 inches long, but the supplier hasn't sexed it- a male won't get much bigger, while a female could double, over time. The tank I'm planning to use is an old one 30 inches long, which had lizards in it before, unless I get my new 3 ft tank for Blue the red corn snake, in which case he or she will have Blue's old 2ft tank. Although it's slightly smaller, it's in much better nick.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Surinam toad cupcakes pleeeeeeeeeease!


We'll see!

Is it just me or have some people's avatars and sigs disappeared recently? Not cos they're banned cos it doesn't say banned, like T&M's huge sig and avatar have gone but she's still active, and andaroos has all gone, all his friends on his profile have been deleted and stuff, what's going on?!!?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> The toad, or the tank? Toad (apparently) is bout 5 inches long, but the supplier hasn't sexed it- a male won't get much bigger, while a female could double, over time. The tank I'm planning to use is an old one 30 inches long, which had lizards in it before, unless I get my new 3 ft tank for Blue the red corn snake, in which case he or she will have Blue's old 2ft tank. Although it's slightly smaller, it's in much better nick.


I meant the tank but it's good to hear the toads 'specs' as well haha. Sounds like a biggun. Cane toads are awesome.



manda88 said:


> We'll see!
> 
> Is it just me or have some people's avatars and sigs disappeared recently? Not cos they're banned cos it doesn't say banned, like T&M's huge sig and avatar have gone but she's still active, and andaroos has all gone, all his friends on his profile have been deleted and stuff, what's going on?!!?!


I've noticed that. I don't really understand it either.


----------



## manda88

On a totally different subject, check out some of the pics I took when we went to London Zoo on Friday!





































And a couple of frogs



















There are many, MANY more but I'd create another 1000 pages on this thread if I posted them all.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda, they're insane.

What camera/lens are you using?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and nice borders


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Post more pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nix

Manda, those shots are very tidy! Impressed!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> manda, they're insane.
> 
> What camera/lens are you using?


It's a Sony A350 and I used the standard 18-55mm for like none of those pics, the ones of the butterflies I used a 30mm F2.8 Macro, and for the rest I used a 75-300mm zoom lens! It sounds like I know what I'm talking about, but I really don't. And thank you!



ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and nice borders


Yeah! It's all about the borders!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Post more pics!!!!!!!!!!


But there are so many! I've only bordered and edited a few of them, the rest suck cos the colours look so boring compared to these ones!


----------



## manda88

Here's a few more...


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want a pelican!

I only have a 75-200mm lens. It must be difficult to keep the picture still when you're at 300mm!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Seriuosly hight quality pics, Manda!:2thumb: You could make a living with that kind of quality.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I want a pelican!
> 
> I only have a 75-200mm lens. It must be difficult to keep the picture still when you're at 300mm!


I've not had any difficulty with it, I'm in love with my zoom lens, I take most of my pics with it. I only really ever use the 'Auto' setting!! But with the bird pics I used the 'Sport' setting cos obviously they're fast moving and I didn't want it to blur. 



Ron Magpie said:


> Seriuosly hight quality pics, Manda!:2thumb: You could make a living with that kind of quality.


Thanks, Ron! :blush: You lot make me happy.


----------



## Nix

Ron is right Mand, you could make a living out of photos at that quality.

Want to come and take some pics of my milkies? :lol2:The little point and shoot I have really isn't up to much as you can tell from the pics I put in the 'phib pic section and the milk frog thread.


----------



## manda88

Nix said:


> Ron is right Mand, you could make a living out of photos at that quality.
> 
> Want to come and take some pics of my milkies? :lol2:The little point and shoot I have really isn't up to much as you can tell from the pics I put in the 'phib pic section and the milk frog thread.


Thanks! York is a bit far though haha, you can look at my milk photos instead...










And a swan


----------



## ipreferaflan

Those colours are amazing. I need to get me a 75-300.
Most of my frog pictures are taken with an Olympus digital camera (not SLR) on macro settings as I don't have a macro lens


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Those colours are amazing. I need to get me a 75-300.
> Most of my frog pictures are taken with an Olympus digital camera (not SLR) on macro settings as I don't have a macro lens


I don't have a camera, hence my few dodgy pics from my phone. The semi-ex is getting me one for my birthday next month, though:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Those colours are amazing. I need to get me a 75-300.
> Most of my frog pictures are taken with an Olympus digital camera (not SLR) on macro settings as I don't have a macro lens


I bought my macro lens as a treat for myself after I sold my car! Got the cheapest one I could find, seeing as they're usually around £400. Can't afford to get anything like that, but to be honest they're all built to do the same thing! And £180 still isn't cheap!



Ron Magpie said:


> I don't have a camera, hence my few dodgy pics from my phone. The semi-ex is getting me one for my birthday next month, though:whistling2:


Semi-ex?!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I bought my macro lens as a treat for myself after I sold my car! Got the cheapest one I could find, seeing as they're usually around £400. Can't afford to get anything like that, but to be honest they're all built to do the same thing! And £180 still isn't cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> *Semi-ex?!*


 As they say on Faceache, 'it's complicated' :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I bought my macro lens as a treat for myself after I sold my car! Got the cheapest one I could find, seeing as they're usually around £400. Can't afford to get anything like that, but to be honest they're all built to do the same thing! And £180 still isn't cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Semi-ex?!


I'm not sure whether to ask for a macro lens or Bestival ticket for my birthday... Hmmm...

and yes, Ron, SEMI!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!11111111111////?????!!!??!?!???????!!!1111111111111111111111111?!!1111111!!!!!!!!!!!(o)(o)!!!!1111!??!?!?!?!8=o


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> As they say on Faceache, 'it's complicated' :lol2:


Ah ok it makes more sense now! Do naughty things and all will be well again :2thumb:



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm not sure whether to ask for a macro lens or Bestival ticket for my birthday... Hmmm...
> 
> and yes, Ron, SEMI!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!11111111111////?????!!!??!?!???????!!!1111111111111111111111111?!!1111111!!!!!!!!!!!(o)(o)!!!!1111!??!?!?!?!8=o


Macro lens all the way, it'll last longer than a glimpse of Rolf Harris! Plus you'll be able to get cool pics of your froggies! And I would imagine there'll be a lot of chavs at Bestival cos Dizzee Rascals gonna be there. God I hate him.

I like that you managed to add a little penis onto the end of your post, you naughty boy!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, the 'quick' version: We were together for seven years then split up roughly a year and a half ago. Early this year, he finally rid himself for good of 'Special Needs Boy' (as I like to call him, in an 'affectionate' way:devil, and has been pretty determined since to get me back. 

So we are sort of seeing each other, but as yet, I haven't made a full commitment to a proper relationship.

Toldya it was complicated!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Macro lens all the way, it'll last longer than a glimpse of Rolf Harris! Plus you'll be able to get cool pics of your froggies! And I would imagine there'll be a lot of chavs at Bestival cos Dizzee Rascals gonna be there. God I hate him.
> 
> I like that you managed to add a little penis onto the end of your post, you naughty boy!


Nah, Bestival is much more meathead-free than the IOW Festival. I got punched in the face at the Festival one year.

I just think Rolf will be an incredible spiritual experience.

8===========================================o


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, the 'quick' version: We were together for seven years then split up roughly a year and a half ago. Early this year, he finally rid himself for good of 'Special Needs Boy' (as I like to call him, in an 'affectionate' way:devil, and has been pretty determined since to get me back.
> 
> So we are sort of seeing each other, but as yet, I haven't made a full commitment to a proper relationship.
> 
> Toldya it was complicated!:lol2:


Ah. Doesn't sound like a laugh. Does he like the frogs?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yes. over the years I bought him quite a few animals, including frogs, fish and a bearded dragon. And he bought me stuff. And my cat is his cat's mother.


----------



## manda88

That doesn't sound complicated, you both just need to decide whether you're actually together or not! Basically, if yes is the answer to the following questions then you're together!
1) Do you spend too much time together
2) Are you at it like rabbits
3) Do you luuuurve each other
4) And do you hate being apart

DONE. Relationships are fun.

Why did someone punch you in the face at IOW Festival?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He was wearing curlers.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> He was wearing curlers.


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> He was wearing curlers.


Har har har.

How funny.


My mate trod on the back of this guy's shoe accidentally. He turned around and started having a go at my mate. I came along and said 'what's going on?' he looked at me, put his *** in his mouth and punched me right in the eye socket.

Didn't hurt. He was wasted but still a w*nker.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Har har har.
> 
> How funny.
> 
> 
> My mate trod on the back of this guy's shoe accidentally. He turned around and started having a go at my mate. I came along and said 'what's going on?' he looked at me, put his *** in his mouth and punched me right in the eye socket.
> 
> Didn't hurt. He was wasted but still a w*nker.


Did he end up just feebley stroking your eye? What did you do after he stroked you?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Har har har.
> 
> How funny.
> 
> 
> My mate trod on the back of this guy's shoe accidentally. He turned around and started having a go at my mate. I came along and said 'what's going on?' he looked at me, put his *** in his mouth and punched me right in the eye socket.
> 
> Didn't hurt. He was wasted but still a w*nker.


Did you then get cheese sandwiches and rub them in his face.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meathead + alcohol = trouble.:devil:


----------



## _jake_

I have been resorted to verbal abuse with girl problems 

Jake says:
Shes just a stuck up bean bag who is very spoilt and thinks she can get away with everything becuase she fiddles with fannys. lol
Jake says: I feel better now 
Lauren says:
Thats got to be the best way of putting it. ever.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well he ran away and all my friends were like 'Harvey are you okay?' I stumbled back cos I was bracing for a powerful punch but once the shock had worn off I said 'That actually didn't hurt' and the meathead was way off in a sea of people.

I'm not saying this in a 'I'm so 'ard I couldn't even feel his punch' way; it really didn't hurt. It amazed me because I'm a pretty feeble little weed.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I have been resorted to verbal abuse with girl problems
> 
> Jake says:
> Shes just a stuck up bean bag who is very spoilt and thinks she can get away with everything becuase she fiddles with fannys. lol
> Jake says: I feel better now
> Lauren says:
> Thats got to be the best way of putting it. ever.


She does what?!

If you need advice with the ladies; come to me. I'm a real smooth operator.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Well he ran away and all my friends were like 'Harvey are you okay?' I stumbled back cos I was bracing for a powerful punch but once the shock had worn off I said 'That actually didn't hurt' and the meathead was way off in a sea of people.
> 
> I'm not saying this in a 'I'm so 'ard I couldn't even feel his punch' way; it really didn't hurt. *It amazed me because I'm a pretty feeble little weed*.


This is very true.:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> She does what?!
> 
> If you need advice with the ladies; come to me. I'm a real smooth operator.


Cut is short.

Girl asks me out.
Shes vile, bi-sexual and not very attractive to me (not becuase shes bi)
Go's mental and verbal abuses me on msn
I laugh at her
Speaking to a friend of mine about another girl who asked me out (not kidding, I am a sexy bugger) She was behind her, Doh!
She then goes crazy and apparently wants to kill this other girl (who I turned down anyway)
Now is threatning to stamp on my head at school tommorow

Is it bad that I laughed in her face and asked why she can't do it now?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Cut is short.
> 
> Girl asks me out.
> Shes vile, bi-sexual and not very attractive to me (not becuase shes bi)
> Go's mental and verbal abuses me on msn
> I laugh at her
> Speaking to a friend of mine about another girl who asked me out (not kidding, I am a sexy bugger) She was behind her, Doh!
> She then goes crazy and apparently wants to kill this other girl (who I turned down anyway)
> Now is threatning to stamp on my head at school tommorow
> 
> Is it bad that I laughed in her face and asked why she can't do it now?


Bisexuality automatically makes a girl 2 or 3 beers hotter anyway.

Stamping on your head. That's a lol. All the ladehs want you, Jake.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Bisexuality automatically makes a girl 2 or 3 beers hotter anyway.
> 
> Stamping on your head. That's a lol. All the ladehs want you, Jake.


No shes a rather minging bi-sexual, not even the nice kind:devil: Whats funny is i'm a 5ft 11 rather big built (if I can say that about myself) kid, where as shes barely pushing 5'5 :lol2: I wish someone films her attempt.


----------



## manda88

Jake you sound like a babe magnet! I demand you post a picture of yourself! What's your type then if none of these girls take your fancy?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Jake you sound like a babe magnet! I demand you post a picture of yourself! *What's you're type then if none of these girls take your fancy?*




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and manda; you're?

I think you mean 'your'.

It's 1-1 now cos you got me when I said 'swimmed'.


----------



## RhianB87

The live food is striking back!
A stray locust just dive bombed my head


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh and manda; you're?
> 
> I think you mean 'your'.
> 
> It's 1-1 now cos you got me when I said 'swimmed'.


OH MY GOD!!! Nooooooooo! But yeah that's fair. Jesus, I'm so ashamed.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Jake you sound like a babe magnet! I demand you post a picture of yourself! What's your type then if none of these girls take your fancy?


Oh I couldnt put my picture up. I only have webcam ones and they are on snm!

Take my fancy, hmmmm. Dunno, just got to have a v-bina and not be a complete nutcase! And be funny, loves music oh and have pretty eyes! Not much really.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Oh I couldnt put my picture up. I only have webcam ones and they are on snm!
> 
> Take my fancy, hmmmm. Dunno, just got to have a v-bina and not be a complete nutcase! And be funny, loves music oh and have pretty eyes! Not much really.


You just described me! :flrt: haha just kidding, I don't love myself THAT much. I wanna see a pic!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just uploaded some photos from my trip to Flamingo Park!





































Not as good as Manda's but....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh, and this is what an empty wallaby pouch looks like


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> You just described me! :flrt: haha just kidding, I don't love myself THAT much. I wanna see a pic!!!


You'll have to add me on the msnnnn!:2thumb:


ipreferaflan said:


> Just uploaded some photos from my trip to Flamingo Park!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as Manda's but....


What did I say about putting that pic up of me?:devil:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Do any of you guys know where I could buy some non-metal mesh suitable for a tank mod??


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Do any of you guys know where I could buy some non-metal mesh suitable for a tank mod??


Use some netting from a fishing net or something, that's all I can think of!

And Harv, I just looked through your album on facebook and those photos are just as good as mine! I'm gonna be making a trip to the New Forest again soon to get some more pics, I really want to get some decent deer shots!


----------



## Pipkin28

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Do any of you guys know where I could buy some non-metal mesh suitable for a tank mod??


 
I bought some plastic mesh at a local garden centre. Have a look where they have all the greenhouse stuff on rolls, like plant fleece and weed barrier, they usually have a large gauge plastic mesh and a really fine gauge one, I've siliconed it into lids to prevent escapes - works a treat!


----------



## Pipkin28

Harv, just for you........ a job vacancy on the IoW!!!


Environmental Jobs and Volunteering in the UK


----------



## Pipkin28

Oh, guys...... just heard some really awful news.

An ex-pash (and ex-colleague) of mine has been blown up in Afghanistan. He's alive but has lost a leg and possibly his other foot. I'm just hearing snippets of info at the moment. :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Use some netting from a fishing net or something, that's all I can think of!
> 
> And Harv, I just looked through your album on facebook and those photos are just as good as mine! I'm gonna be making a trip to the New Forest again soon to get some more pics, I really want to get some decent deer shots!


Thank you mandaranda. I got a few deer pics last year in Yosemite National Park. The family are going again this year and I think I might tag along. I want some good bear pics!



Pipkin28 said:


> Oh, guys...... just heard some really awful news.
> 
> An ex-pash (and ex-colleague) of mine has been blown up in Afghanistan. He's alive but has lost a leg and possibly his other foot. I'm just hearing snippets of info at the moment. :bash:


That's absolutely awful! How and when did you find out?!
It sounds like Black Hawk Down out there, lately.

Also, I checked the job and it says education at degree level and high levels of experience are needed. I don't qualify


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Oh, guys...... just heard some really awful news.
> 
> An ex-pash (and ex-colleague) of mine has been blown up in Afghanistan. He's alive but has lost a leg and possibly his other foot. I'm just hearing snippets of info at the moment. :bash:


Jeez Pipkin that's horrific, thank god he's still alive though, it must be petrifying for him.



ipreferaflan said:


> Thank you mandaranda. I got a few deer pics last year in Yosemite National Park. The family are going again this year and I think I might tag along. I want some good bear pics!


That doesn't sound native! Bear pics would be awesome, I've got pics of bears in a zoo but that's not the same!! The New Forest will do! Can't get enough pictures of those ponies, and there might be foals this time of year!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That doesn't sound native! Bear pics would be awesome, I've got pics of bears in a zoo but that's not the same!! The New Forest will do! Can't get enough pictures of those ponies, and there might be foals this time of year!


Yosemite is in California!










My dad took that one last year but he didn't use the zoom lens! :bash:
As soon as I got the camera the bear had buggered off.


----------



## Pipkin28

The bloke that's doing his job now walked past our door earlier and told us. I've just asked one of the guys that works for him (and the guy who's been injured) what he knows...... and he didn't...... no-one had told him!

It's really awful to hear about guys being injured or killed but its ten times worse when it's someone you know. I hate it when my best mates go out there, as soon as the news announces a death you just hope you don't recognise the name when it's released. If it's someone from one of our units, we tend to hear before it's made public.... we're not suppose to because they like to give the families time to grieve but it filters back from the guys out there.



About that job though, it's always worth passing the info on! I signed up to that site and I get an email every monday listing what jobs and courses are available.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Jeez Pipkin that's horrific, thank god he's still alive though, it must be petrifying for him.


 
I don't know the extent of his injuries, but he's alive and hopefully it'll stay that way. I really don't fancy going to another military funeral. They're far too emotional!

He had blimmin' lovely legs an' all!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just do not understand why people are out there. That guy has lost a leg and possibly a foot and does he even know what for?
I can't imagine him ever thinking 'it was worth it'.

Poor sod.

I will sign up to that site, Pippio.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I just do not understand why people are out there. That guy has lost a leg and possibly a foot and does he even know what for?
> I can't imagine him ever thinking 'it was worth it'.
> 
> Poor sod.
> 
> I will sign up to that site, Pippio.


 
Well, the thing is, we (the general public) don't get told half of what goes on over there. I don't know why the powers-that-be decide why we don't hear the truth. Positive propaganda?? It is a very complicated situation and I'm no expert but one thing I know is that the taliban kidnap people (their own people), take them out into the desert and skin them alive.
The majority of the Afghans want the taliban out. They don't want to live in fear and they want our guys out there helping them.

However, bear in mind how the taliban is funded..... they get a lot of their funds from the poppy harvests. So, heroin users are funding the taliban. And killing our soldiers.


"On average every 10 mt of raw opium reduces to 1 mt of heroin. According to UNODC statistics, in 2003 approximately 3,600 mt of heroin on the world market originated from Afghanistan, representing 75 percent of global consumption. A quarter of a million Afghan farming families, cultivating an estimated 80,000 hectares in 28 provinces, contributed to the production."


----------



## Pipkin28

Just found this on the BBC website:


"Afghanistan's drugs industry was reported to make up more than half of the economy by 2007, having boomed since the fall of the Taliban. The country supplies over 90% of the world's opium, the raw ingredient of heroin. 
International bodies and governments say the drugs trade is helping to fuel the Taliban insurgency, which is estimated to receive up to US$100m a year from the trade. 
The UN Office on Drugs and Crime has called on Afghanistan to target the major traffickers and corrupt government officials, who it says operate with impunity in the country."


----------



## ipreferaflan

But by invading their country and arrogantly thinking we can do a better job at running it than they can, more and more people are killed on both sides. Surely more people are recruiting to join the taliban because they're a bit sick of us blowing THEM up and killing their families and friends! 

I think the fact that we are there actually fuels the taliban and international terrorism.

I wish we were told why we are there though. It's not fair to expect people to enlist and endanger their lives for an unknown cause.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! I GOT A JOB! 

I got a job guys.


----------



## manda88

Sweet Jesus, well done! What is it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

well done mate, is it that library job


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> well done mate, is it that library job


Yes! It is!
6 months of sweet employment.


----------



## manda88

Quality, well done! You can read the dirty books when you're bored! Imagine all the stuff you can buy now. You can buy yourself the macro lens and get your Bestival tickets for your birthday!! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Quality, well done! You can read the dirty books when you're bored! Imagine all the stuff you can buy now. You can buy yourself the macro lens and get your Bestival tickets for your birthday!! :2thumb:


That's true! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
I'm so bloody pleased. Mum and Dad are gonna be so proud :')


----------



## manda88

Bless, it's cute how happy you are, soon enough you'll be like 'oh my God having a job is so crap and boring', but then again I guess it depends on what kind of stuff you'll be doing. All I do is sit here and do invoices, sometimes a bit of filing, answering the phone, it gets very very dull. But at least I can go on the internet!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Bless, it's cute how happy you are, *soon enough you'll be like 'oh my God having a job is so crap and boring'*, but then again I guess it depends on what kind of stuff you'll be doing. All I do is sit here and do invoices, sometimes a bit of filing, answering the phone, it gets very very dull. But at least I can go on the internet!


haha I completely agree! I doubt I'll have the opportunity to go on t'internet all day... 

What will you all do without me?


----------



## manda88

Create a new member called 'ipreferMichaelBublé' and have them post inappropriate comments every now and again to keep the conversation flowing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

congrats flan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Create a new member called 'ipreferMichaelBublé' and have them post inappropriate comments every now and again to keep the conversation flowing.


haha why Buble?!



Morgan Freeman said:


> congrats flan!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Morg.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> But by invading their country and arrogantly thinking we can do a better job at running it than they can, more and more people are killed on both sides. Surely more people are recruiting to join the taliban because they're a bit sick of us blowing THEM up and killing their families and friends!
> 
> I think the fact that we are there actually fuels the taliban and international terrorism.
> 
> I wish we were told why we are there though. It's not fair to expect people to enlist and endanger their lives for an unknown cause.


 
"The Armed Forces are working relentlessly with the United Nations' mandate to help the Afghan Government improve governance, both nationally and locally, to:

tackle corruption and the drugs trade;
build up the rule of law;
promote economic development - investing in infrastructure, agricultural alternatives to growing poppy, jobs;
improve access to education and healthcare. "
Like I said, the majority of Afghans want our input to help stabilise their country. Once the Afghan government, police and army are fully capable of dealing with the insurgents, that's when our troops should come home.

Plus, the guys just want to get out there and do what they're trained to do. Well, most of the guys I work with do, anyway!




ipreferaflan said:


> That's true! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
> I'm so bloody pleased. Mum and Dad are gonna be so proud :')


Congratulations! We're proud too!

When do you start?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha why Buble?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Morg.


Because EVERYBODY loves Michael Buble. Plus his was the first name that came into my head for some unknown reason.


----------



## Pipkin28

Ooooh, I'm off into town to pick up 2 USA Green Treefs!!!

Yay!!


----------



## RhianB87

Wooo Congrats!!! When do you start?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> "The Armed Forces are working relentlessly with the United Nations' mandate to help the Afghan Government improve governance, both nationally and locally, to:
> 
> tackle corruption and the drugs trade;
> build up the rule of law;
> promote economic development - investing in infrastructure, agricultural alternatives to growing poppy, jobs;
> improve access to education and healthcare. "
> Like I said, the majority of Afghans want our input to help stabilise their country. Once the Afghan government, police and army are fully capable of dealing with the insurgents, that's when our troops should come home.
> 
> Plus, the guys just want to get out there and do what they're trained to do. Well, most of the guys I work with do, anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! We're proud too!
> 
> When do you start?


That's a good answer. Go troops.

I start on the 7th of June! Gotta go fill out some forms on the 2nd though. Day before my birthday! :thumb:



manda88 said:


> Because EVERYBODY loves Michael Buble. Plus his was the first name that came into my head for some unknown reason.


I don't even know a single song by him. He is a singer, yeees?



Pipkin28 said:


> Ooooh, I'm off into town to pick up 2 USA Green Treefs!!!
> 
> Yay!!


:O! Pics when you get back plz.



FallenAngel said:


> Wooo Congrats!!! When do you start?


a-thank you 7th of June


----------



## jme2049

Well done on the job Flan! :2thumb:

Ive been in mine for 2 days and i'm literally shattered.:zzz:


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes! It is!
> 6 months of sweet employment.


Same as the job i recently got it is a 6 month contract working for the council. So what job are you doing?

Personally i like the people there and i get to do work out of the office from time to tim like 2moz ill be in a lab. But i can't wait untill uni!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Well done on the job Flan! :2thumb:
> 
> Ive been in mine for 2 days and i'm literally shattered.:zzz:


Cheers man. You enjoying it?



Blinx56 said:


> Same as the job i recently got it is a 6 month contract working for the council. So what job are you doing?
> 
> Personally i like the people there and i get to do work out of the office from time to tim like 2moz ill be in a lab. But i can't wait untill uni!!


6 month contract working for the council. haha
I'll be in a library!


----------



## DeadLee

Yeah the councils around the UK have been given a grant to employ more young people to try and give them work experience.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> Yeah the councils around the UK have been given a grant to employ more young people to try and give them work experience.


Aiiiiii, and as I've been unemployed for a lengthy period of time; I qualify for one of these jobs.
HOORAY!


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Aiiiiii, and as I've been unemployed for a lengthy period of time; I qualify for one of these jobs.
> HOORAY!


If you don't mind me asking how long had you been unemployed for? You are lucky to get one of the places with the council as they are very competitive. There is a guy with a degree doing one of the 6 month contracts. I know they did loads of interviews and made us sit an exam for the place. So i was very suprised that me and my friend both got a place. 

So all i can say is you must have really impressed them so a big congratulations is in order!! Hopefuly your mum and dad will get you a frog as a congratulations...one can only wish. 

Well done!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> If you don't mind me asking how long had you been unemployed for? You are lucky to get one of the places with the council as they are very competitive. There is a guy with a degree doing one of the 6 month contracts. I know they did loads of interviews and made us sit an exam for the place. So i was very suprised that me and my friend both got a place.
> 
> So all i can say is you must have really impressed them so a big congratulations is in order!! Hopefuly your mum and dad will get you a frog as a congratulations...one can only wish.
> 
> Well done!


Just over a year! Too bloody long.
There were 15 applicants and 2 positions. I got one of them. So bloody chuffed. I don't have particularly good grades either.

Thank you very much! What is it you're doing?


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> Just over a year! Too bloody long.
> There were 15 applicants and 2 positions. I got one of them. So bloody chuffed. I don't have particularly good grades either.
> 
> Thank you very much! What is it you're doing?


I work in Environment and Health. I work mostly in an office taking calls filing, sending out letters data entry and a few other things like type up police interviews. Most recently i have been dealing with calls for the dog warden so people phoneing up about stray dogs or dog attacks etc. The phone calls can be quite interesting but scanning and filing stuff is painfuly boring. 

But 2moz im going out collect water samples and then testing them at a lab. So my job does have some variation.

Ive never been out of work as I have been teaching guitar after school for 3 years and carried on doing that while i looked for a job. I still teach guitar at the weekends now so i am earning quite a bit and saving up money to put towards my university fund.


----------



## DeadLee

My stepdad had been out of work for a year and half and got so fed up he has started his own business letting property. I do know the pain of going for an interview and not even hearing back. I applied for a job loading stuff on the back of a lorry and i didn't even hear back.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

manda88 said:


> Use some netting from a fishing net or something, that's all I can think of!





Pipkin28 said:


> I bought some plastic mesh at a local garden centre. Have a look where they have all the greenhouse stuff on rolls, like plant fleece and weed barrier, they usually have a large gauge plastic mesh and a really fine gauge one, I've siliconed it into lids to prevent escapes - works a treat!


Ta guys, but I've worked it out 




ipreferaflan said:


> haha I completely agree! I doubt I'll have the opportunity to go on t'internet all day...
> 
> What will you all do without me?


D'ya wanna know a secret flanman??? I was a Library Assistant for 5 years & a fair proportion of that time was spent on t'internets. 

Oh yeahhh...feel free to ask me stuff about librarianing - if you count school libraries/volunteer work I've done it in one way or another for 10 years.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Cheers man. You enjoying it?


Yeah it's ok. The lads i'm working with are a laugh, at the end of the day it's a job and i needed the money. Just got to get used to working again.


----------



## RobM

Libraries often pay pretty well.

Anyone want a job to tidy my room up? its full of all sorts of c**p, its getting difficult to get to cages.


----------



## Pipkin28

Pipkin28 said:


> Ooooh, I'm off into town to pick up 2 USA Green Treefs!!!
> 
> Yay!!





ipreferaflan said:


> :O! Pics when you get back plz.


 
Well, I have them, took me a while to decide which ones to get as they had quite a few to choose from. 
But in the end I picked out a plump looking, pale green one that was asleep on the back of the tank and a darker green one that was perched on a vine looking very alert and almost regal!! Both of them have a couple of very, very small cream spots on their backs.

Got them home, and the pale one dived straight for cover behind a plant and didn't come out 'til lights out. The other one took it's time getting out of the transport tub and then went for a wander round it's new home. I left them alone for a while, then chucked a few crickets in to see if they'd eat. Well, the darker one was still prowling about and ate at least 4 small crickets.
The paler one was still up this morning while the other one had gone under cover!

I'll get pics when they're more settled!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ta guys, but I've worked it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'ya wanna know a secret flanman??? I was a Library Assistant for 5 years & a fair proportion of that time was spent on t'internets.
> 
> Oh yeahhh...feel free to ask me stuff about librarianing - if you count school libraries/volunteer work I've done it in one way or another for 10 years.


That's cool! Apparently my role will be different from the Library Assistant role. Not quite sure how though.
Is it fun? 



RobM said:


> Libraries often pay pretty well.
> 
> Anyone want a job to tidy my room up? its full of all sorts of c**p, its getting difficult to get to cages.


I'm not getting paid by the library; I'm paid by the council. I'll get lowest of the low haha


----------



## Nix

Council pay is generally pants but at least you are in employment. Nice one flanman!


----------



## manda88

When is t-bo going to choose the finalists for this months POTM?!!?!?!!!!!!!! :devil::devil::devil: The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Congrats, Flanman; here's hoping it leads to a permenant postion!:2thumb:

Pipkin, what's your set-up for your treefrogs?


----------



## RobM

ipreferaflan said:


> That's cool! Apparently my role will be different from the Library Assistant role. Not quite sure how though.


Maybe you'll be a shusher (the person that says "sssssh this is a library" to everyone)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thanks everybody.
Can someone tell me why my tap water is running brown?
Hot and cold taps for the bath AND the shower.

I WANT TO WASH!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Can someone tell me why my tap water is running brown?
> Hot and cold taps for the bath AND the shower.
> 
> I WANT TO WASH!


The BP oil slick....:whistling2:


----------



## RobM

manda88 said:


> When is t-bo going to choose the finalists for this months POTM?!!?!?!!!!!!!! :devil::devil::devil: The suspense is killing me!


The tortoise with the "Birthday cake" has to win!



ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks everybody.
> Can someone tell me why my tap water is running brown?
> Hot and cold taps for the bath AND the shower.
> 
> I WANT TO WASH!


Try leaving the tap on for a bit, let it wash all the brown out


----------



## ipreferaflan

RobM said:


> The tortoise with the "Birthday cake" has to win!
> 
> 
> 
> Try leaving the tap on for a bit, let it wash all the brown out


Done that. It managed to fill a bath up and it's still running brown.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I had a shower anyway. Bleurgh.

I think the best picture is the Orchid Mantis.


----------



## manda88

RobM said:


> The tortoise with the "Birthday cake" has to win!


That is a really cool pic, but my milk frog with a cricket on his head has to at least be placed!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

and my cat. My cat.
My cat must be placed.


----------



## manda88

I thought I would do fairly well with my photo this month, til the mantis was entered, then all my dreams were shattered. I must admit I do love the tortoise one, sooooooo cute! Some pictures are just plain gross.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Most snake pictures are disgusting. That mantis will defo win; it's insane!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> *Most snake pictures are disgusting.* That mantis will defo win; it's insane!


 Why?????:gasp:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> That's cool! Apparently my role will be different from the Library Assistant role. Not quite sure how though.
> Is it fun?


It depends on how big the library is as to how different your job will be. In smaller libraries everyone tends to end up doing a bit of everything, in bigger one's people will have more seperate jobs, like stock processer, referance assistant, PC helper person etc.

It is quite fun, I met some right characters. You'll soon learn that the general public are a pretty odd bunch.


----------



## manda88

There's one snake pic where you can see blood in it's mouth and it's rank. The one that offends me the most is one of a bosc monitor with what looks like a fish hanging out it's mouth, and some weird flap of skin, it makes me feel a bit sick! No offence if the person who posted it reads this, I'm sure it's lovely really!
Have you seen the other pics the guy won entered the mantis has taken? Go on the inverts picture bit and it's a thread called something to do with mantis and it says pic heavy, it's on the first page. The pictures are just awesome.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Why?????:gasp:


Snakes eating is just AJKGBDKJBSALKAS:NGHSKJDHS.



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> It depends on how big the library is as to how different your job will be. In smaller libraries everyone tends to end up doing a bit of everything, in bigger one's people will have more seperate jobs, like stock processer, referance assistant, PC helper person etc.
> 
> It is quite fun, I met some right characters. *You'll soon learn that the general public are a pretty odd bunch.*


haha! I knew that! Working in a hairdressers was pretty hilarious with some of the characters that came in.
The library looks quite small on the outside but it might be TARDISey.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'd imagine no-one you met in the hairdressers had anything on some of the folk I met. Some of the more memorable included:

- A chinese guy who carried a plastic bag full of piss about with him
- Quite a few streakers, one of which was wearing only a pink tutu
- The phantom bum grabber - followed female staff about & grabbed their bum unexpectedly
- The guy who used to lie underneath the shelves for no apparant reason.
- The 50-odd year old postman who asked a 16 year old me out (!)
- A mother emptying the contents of her babies nappy onto the floor

& that's missing out all the families with 347 kids who'd come in 2mins before closing time, each wanting 12 books + videos + a load of questions answered, the old people who'd fall asleep in the corner then appear ghost fashion in the middle of your dinner break & make you spill your coffee, the deaf people, the people who have to argue about every little thing with you, the screaming kids, the stinky people, the mad people, the old men fighting over who gets to read the paper first, the perverts looking at porn on the public computers, the strange sticky substances sometimes left behind by the previous.........I could go on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ I'd imagine no-one you met in the hairdressers had anything on some of the folk I met. Some of the more memorable included:
> 
> - A chinese guy who carried a plastic bag full of piss about with him
> - Quite a few streakers, one of which was wearing only a pink tutu
> - The phantom bum grabber - followed female staff about & grabbed their bum unexpectedly
> - The guy who used to lie underneath the shelves for no apparant reason.
> - The 50-odd year old postman who asked a 16 year old me out (!)
> - A mother emptying the contents of her babies nappy onto the floor
> 
> & that's missing out all the families with 347 kids who'd come in 2mins before closing time, each wanting 12 books + videos + a load of questions answered, the old people who'd fall asleep in the corner then appear ghost fashion in the middle of your dinner break & make you spill your coffee, the deaf people, the people who have to argue about every little thing with you, the screaming kids, the stinky people, the mad people, the old men fighting over who gets to read the paper first, the perverts looking at porn on the public computers, the strange sticky substances sometimes left behind by the previous.........I could go on :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm sorry but I actually laughed out loud while reading that, imagine seeing someone jerking off in the corner in a public library!!!! Jesus christ I'd actually scream!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't want this job any more


----------



## Pipkin28

Haha, the 'public' are a funny old bunch!!!!

20 years ago, I used to work for a music concession in our Debenhams, much to everyone's amusement called 4play!! Yeah, really funny(!!!!) when you hear the same old comments 20 times a day!
We used to have this bloke come in and ask to put a deposit down on a video and he'd come back to pick it up and pay the balance another day. In the end, we had a stack of videos all partially paid for and when we suggested he actually buy at least one he said his video player was broken. He even came in one day with the machine under his arm to prove it wasn't working!!!!!!

Then we had the old guy who used to come in and loiter around the poster rack. Eventually, we went and copied his stance to see why he kept coming in and we realised that by bending over and staring through the gap under the posters, he could see across into the French Connection concession and if there were any girls in the changing cubicle he could see them because the curtain didn't close properly! We quickly went across and told them, they got the problem fixed and mr dirty raincoat never came back!

But the best one was one rainy day, I had a long queue of people to serve and as this particular bloke got to the head of the queue, he thrust his damp hand right under my nose and in a very camp voice asked it his hand smelt like dog because it smelt like dog to him. I could see the looks on peoples faces out of the corner of my eye and I just knew they were thinking 'I'm glad that's not me!' Yuck!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe. I've had some nutters when I worked in the book trade, but most people were there for information, so they were cool.


----------



## Bearnandos

Hiya peeps...sry ain't been here much coz been too busy with all the spring baby pets  and......yay my radiotherapy just finished.....wooot!
So wanted to try out my new cam I bought my hubs for his late b-day pressy.....:whistling2: ........ hey flanny...don't ya think he is so sweet??? found
3 of them last week trying to pretend to be sponge mushrooms.
Called this one my default name...George.
Will get around taking pics of my other reps and phibs soon.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Haha, the 'public' are a funny old bunch!!!!
> 
> 20 years ago, I used to work for a music concession in our Debenhams, much to everyone's amusement called 4play!! Yeah, really funny(!!!!) when you hear the same old comments 20 times a day!
> We used to have this bloke come in and ask to put a deposit down on a video and he'd come back to pick it up and pay the balance another day. In the end, we had a stack of videos all partially paid for and when we suggested he actually buy at least one he said his video player was broken. He even came in one day with the machine under his arm to prove it wasn't working!!!!!!
> 
> Then we had the old guy who used to come in and loiter around the poster rack. Eventually, we went and copied his stance to see why he kept coming in and we realised that by bending over and staring through the gap under the posters, he could see across into the French Connection concession and if there were any girls in the changing cubicle he could see them because the curtain didn't close properly! We quickly went across and told them, they got the problem fixed and mr dirty raincoat never came back!
> 
> But the best one was one rainy day, I had a long queue of people to serve and as this particular bloke got to the head of the queue, he thrust his damp hand right under my nose and in a very camp voice asked it his hand smelt like dog because it smelt like dog to him. I could see the looks on peoples faces out of the corner of my eye and I just knew they were thinking 'I'm glad that's not me!' Yuck!


That second one made me lol! haha.
Oh man. I do look forward to working with nutters. 



Bearnandos said:


> Hiya peeps...sry ain't been here much coz been too busy with all the spring baby pets  and......yay my radiotherapy just finished.....wooot!
> So wanted to try out my new cam I bought my hubs for his late b-day pressy.....:whistling2: ........ hey flanny...don't ya think he is so sweet??? found
> 3 of them last week trying to pretend to be sponge mushrooms.
> Called this one my default name...George.
> Will get around taking pics of my other reps and phibs soon.
> 
> image


He's SO tiny! Is he a R. brevicaudatus? How many'd you get?


----------



## manda88

Bearnandos said:


> Hiya peeps...sry ain't been here much coz been too busy with all the spring baby pets  and......yay my radiotherapy just finished.....wooot!
> So wanted to try out my new cam I bought my hubs for his late b-day pressy.....:whistling2: ........ hey flanny...don't ya think he is so sweet??? found
> 3 of them last week trying to pretend to be sponge mushrooms.
> Called this one my default name...George.
> Will get around taking pics of my other reps and phibs soon.
> 
> image


*huuuuge gasp* ADORABLE!!! :flrt::flrt::flrt: Please don't show me any more pictures or I will want them! And great news re the radiotherapy! I bet it's a great feeling knowing you don't have to go back!


----------



## Bearnandos

Thanks guys 
Only found three......will look again tonight to see if anymore has hatched.
As they only lay 3-6 eggs I am not expecting to find any more really.
They are so active compared to their parents......took the pics when I moved them to their new temp viv to avoid the large crickets and locust in their parents viv from hurting them......they are about 10mm.
Will go and take a few more pics later to make Mand so all awwwwwwww again lol.


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Pipkin, what's your set-up for your treefrogs?


I've got them in an old hexagonal fish tank, I've siliconed some fine plastic mesh across the lid to keep them away from the bulb. I cut a small panel out of the lid, big enough for a 5% UVB compact bulb to fit through which is in an arcadia bulb holder/bracket and that is held secure by some stick on velcro. I've also got some extra vent holes drilled into the top of the lid.
It's not ideal being top opening so I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled when I feed them. It is the tank I found on a wall in a little village on Dartmoor, asking to be given a new home... for free!!

The tank measures 40cm w (that's flat to flat) x 40cm h

I have 2 fake plants stuck to the back for some cover and then live plants... 2 variegated dracaena, a dieffenbachia, polka dot plant, wandering jew and another little plant but I can't remember what it's called! 
There's a water dish, piece of mopani wood and a couple of branches.

Humidity is 75-85% which is a bit high so I'm going to add some more ventilation. Daytime temps are 24-25°C with a drop at night to about 18°C.

I will try and get some pics sorted as soon as I can!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Sounds good. Is the top plastic? I melted holes for ventilation in one of mine with a hot skewer.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Anyone want to buy an Aqua One - Aqua Start 500 - 65 ltr tank with gravel and fluval2 filter with its lid and lights in built in very good condition.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Yes. But I'd actually be killed dead if I came home one day with another tank. After giving my land snails a new 3.5/2/1.5 foot home t'other day I've been completely banned from getting anything else. 



ipreferaflan said:


> I don't want this job any more


Oh come on.....it's fun!!! You'll also get all the old ladies bringing you home made cakes every week, *loads* of choccys & biscuits from the regulars at christmas time, first dibs on new books & when you work in a library people automatically assume you're a brain-box & take your word as truth no questions asked.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I iz bk biatchez!


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Oh come on.....it's fun!!! You'll also get all the old ladies bringing you home made cakes every week, *loads* of choccys & biscuits from the regulars at christmas time, first dibs on new books & when you work in a library people automatically assume you're a brain-box & take your word as truth no questions asked.


I won't be there at Christmas! The job finishes on December 7th I believe!



jaykickboxer said:


> I iz bk biatchez!


How was ban man's land?


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> I won't be there at Christmas! The job finishes on December 7th I believe!
> 
> 
> 
> How was ban man's land?


It's a jar always happens toe for no reason I take abuse say one thing bk and get banned seriously shocking modship it's ok for me to get abused but not give it bk!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> I won't be there at Christmas! The job finishes on December 7th I believe!


Well thats rubbish - just go & hang out there the week before christmas - the old ladies won't even realise you don't work there anymore. I still get accosted in the street by folk who think I still work at the library. I only left 4 years ago :?


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> I won't be there at Christmas! The job finishes on December 7th I believe!
> 
> 
> 
> How was ban man's land?


What a day m b day!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> It's a jar always happens toe for no reason I take abuse say one thing bk and get banned seriously shocking modship it's ok for me to get abused but not give it bk!


haha. Did they tell you why you were banned?



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Well thats rubbish - just go & hang out there the week before christmas - the old ladies won't even realise you don't work there anymore. I still get accosted in the street by folk who think I still work at the library. I only left 4 years ago :?


Good plan! A library at Christmas would be awesome. Maybe if I do a really great job they'll employ me permanently!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh for being abusive anyways watever im over it bearnardos were the new pics?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just lol'd at a thread in the snake section because it was called 'Dwarf Setup'.


----------



## manda88

Hows the bumfluff today?


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's NOT bumfluff.

Lookin' good though! Well I suppose that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## manda88

Tee hee, you know I'm only kidding, it's very masculine :whistling2:
There's this kid who works at Morrisons up the road and he has actual bum fluff on his top lip, there's nothing remotely moustachish about it, it's just really fine, slightly darker hair than the rest of the peach fuzz on his face! He must only be about 17 bless him.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha! They can look ridunkulous. That's why I've put it off until now! Although I kinda want it to look a bit silly.
I do want to enter my third decade of life with a manly moustache though.


----------



## manda88

You need one like this


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You need one like this
> 
> image


I want to look like this guy


----------



## Ron Magpie

The 70's Pornstar Look?:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Definitely.


----------



## manda88

That's just a boring bog standard tash, you need something with personality! Something that nobody else has ever had! Apart from this guy


----------



## ipreferaflan

I prefer this one


----------



## manda88

He changes his to different things! I saw a pic of him with it as a bridge!


----------



## ipreferaflan

His glasses are weird as.

When the hell is this POTM final going to begin!?


----------



## manda88

I don't know, I'm getting so impatient, Matt's just getting plain angry about it! He's like WHEN IS HE GOING TO DO IT?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Sounds good. Is the top plastic? I melted holes for ventilation in one of mine with a hot skewer.


Yeah, it's a Clearseal plastic one, I never thought about melting holes in it...... top tip there, my good man!!:2thumb:

I'm planning on making a second, inner lid using some angled plastic and the same plastic mesh, so that I can lift the main lid off to mist through the inner lid without worrying that they'll hop out. 

The other plants in there are Sagina and something else that I still don't know the name of!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yay I grew a tash for the LOLS.

I'm also wearing glasses and a t shirt with Jesus riding a dinosaur. Yeah I'm that cool.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yay I grew a tash for the LOLS.
> 
> I'm also wearing glasses and a t shirt with Jesus riding a dinosaur. Yeah I'm that cool.
> 
> image


You look like you should be playing an american policeman with those shades and tash combo. Pretty sure I've seen you alongside Jim Carrey in Liar Liar or something.


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's so freaking weird. I'm growing a tash AND I've ordered some aviators.

Sadly I don't have the t-shirt.


----------



## _jake_

Remind me of the 118 guys!


----------



## Bearnandos

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh for being abusive anyways watever im over it bearnardos were the new pics?


Hey Jay.....nice to see you back from the ban lol......was looking at ya back post to see why they banned you.....:whistling2:
Will be doing the pics soon - still egg hunting for my peacocks, electrics, crestie and neon geckos......keep finding empty egg shells :devil:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yay I grew a tash for the LOLS.
> 
> I'm also wearing glasses and a t shirt with Jesus riding a dinosaur. Yeah I'm that cool.
> 
> image


Where on earth did you get a t-shirt of Jesus on a dinosaur???
I must have!



I would grow a 'tash but my mum would disown me i think?
This is the closest i have been to owning my own moustache. I hate facial hair which is also a reason why


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha fake moustaches are excellent.
I wore one a few years ago when I went to a fancy dress party as My Name Is Earl.

I couldn't deal with a beard. Itch.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> haha fake moustaches are excellent.
> I wore one a few years ago when I went to a fancy dress party as My Name Is Earl.
> 
> I couldn't deal with a beard. Itch.


LOL. What was the theme?

I got pretty sensitive skin on my neck always have a nasty rash as i have to shave every other day.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Amphibian section beard growing competition or STFU.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Amphibian section beard growing competition or STFU.


No fair! Girls can't join! There will also have to be an armpit hair growing competition :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Whenever i'm drunk with friends moustaches are the way to go...








No idea why i'm in a blazer all the time?
I'm such a drunken mess sometimes:blush:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> No fair! Girls can't join! There will also have to be an armpit hair growing competition :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ooooooh, forgot to say.... I think one of my new frogs is a male, I'm sure I heard 'quack quack quack quack' in the early hours.... but then again, I was out on the tiles last night so it might have been an alcohol infused figment of my imagination!! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> Ooooooh, forgot to say.... I think one of my new frogs is a male, I'm sure I heard 'quack quack quack quack' in the early hours.... but then again, I was out on the tiles last night so it might have been an alcohol infused figment of my imagination!! :lol2:


What frogs have you got?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> LOL. What was the theme?
> 
> I got pretty sensitive skin on my neck always have a nasty rash as i have to shave every other day.


Like ANYTHING. I also went as the 118 guys with one of my friends. Pretty good times.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Amphibian section beard growing competition or STFU.


They're so irritating to sleep with though! I know a guy with a neck beard.



Pipkin28 said:


>


I agree.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

POTM finals are now up, manda and flan got through, time to start voting, only one frog in this time though.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> POTM finals are now up, manda and flan got through, time to start voting, only one frog in this time though.:2thumb:


Yay! My caaaaat! I'm gonna vote for manda. Frog alliance.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yay! My caaaaat! I'm gonna vote for manda. Frog alliance.


I've only just noticed you voted for me!! I thought you were gonna vote for the mantis! I would've voted for you if I'd known, but I voted for that cute little green thing eating what looked like baby food/yoghurt, I'm sorry  I'll vote for yours next time, I promise! thank you for voting for me though!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I've only just noticed you voted for me!! I thought you were gonna vote for the mantis! I would've voted for you if I'd known, but I voted for that cute little green thing eating what looked like baby food/yoghurt, I'm sorry  I'll vote for yours next time, I promise! thank you for voting for me though!


B!tch.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys - I got me a new pet yesterday :2thumb:

Meet Chomp.










Ain't he sweet? Loves his crickets too.


----------



## jaykickboxer

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hey guys - I got me a new pet yesterday :2thumb:
> 
> Meet Chomp.
> 
> image
> 
> Ain't he sweet? Loves his crickets too.


I need about a milion of these god damn flys!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> B!tch.


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hey guys - I got me a new pet yesterday :2thumb:
> 
> Meet Chomp.
> 
> image
> 
> Ain't he sweet? Loves his crickets too.


Mine died 



manda88 said:


>


w/e manda


----------



## _jake_

I'm gutted. Got a phone call from someone I know asking me if I want to take a leopard gecko of his friends hands, naturally, of course. He arrived, it wasn't only a bludy Smooth newt! He thought it was a leo from the spots on his back:roll:. Going to fatten him up and release him in an nature reserve in a few days.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I'm gutted. Got a phone call from someone I know asking me if I want to take a leopard gecko of his friends hands, naturally, of course. He arrived, it wasn't only a bludy Smooth newt! He thought it was a leo from the spots on his back:roll:. Going to fatten him up and release him in an nature reserve in a few days.


HA! That's amazing. Is it okay? I've kept a smooth before.


----------



## _jake_

yeah he's fine, right little character! Is there any laws on keeping them?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> yeah he's fine, right little character! Is there any laws on keeping them?


Possibly but I'm not going to report you.


----------



## _jake_

haha. Someone would be sad enough to do so! Well i'll see how he goes, depends on how long hes been in captivity too. Im going bed now so night!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> haha. Someone would be sad enough to do so! Well i'll see how he goes, depends on how long hes been in captivity too. Im going bed now so night!


Night night xx


----------



## jme2049

Just voted for you Manda. Think you got a long way to go to beat that Mantis pic(which is awesome).

Frog Alliance!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I don't think there is any laws against taking smooth newts only crested ones.


----------



## manda88

Wake up, everyone!


----------



## rhys s

morning


----------



## RhianB87

Im awake!!

I finished all my uni work yesterday!!!! I have finally finished my degree!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## rhys s

nice what was the degree in ?


----------



## Pipkin28

jme2049 said:


> What frogs have you got?


 
I got 2 Hyla Cinerea on Tuesday and I'm picking another one up tomorrow from Danny (BobbyKidd). Obviously, they will be kept apart for a few months for quarantine.

So , I get to meet another RFUK'er!

WooHoo!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> I got 2 Hyla Cinerea on Tuesday and I'm picking another one up tomorrow from Danny (BobbyKidd). Obviously, they will be kept apart for a few months for quarantine.
> 
> So , I get to meet another RFUK'er!
> 
> WooHoo!


How many have you met?


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> nice what was the degree in ?


 
Animal Behaviour and Welfare


----------



## Ron Magpie

YAY! my new cane toad has arrived! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:

He/she/it (too young to tell) is about four inches long, with the standard emerald-green eyes, and uttlerly gorgeous! He's a bit skinnier than I like (soon sort that out!), but very active and healthy-looking. He's temporarily in a smallish plastic tank 'cos I haven't actually got his home ready yet:blush: but he settled in straight away and claimed the flower pot as his new den. Good Times! :2thumb:


I'm going to call him/her/it 'Gostoso' which means 'tasty'- just in case I ever get the urge to chew on him....:lol2:


----------



## Bearnandos

Ron Magpie said:


> YAY! my new cane toad has arrived! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> He/she/it (too young to tell) is about four inches long, with the standard emerald-green eyes, and uttlerly gorgeous! He's a bit skinnier than I like (soon sort that out!), but very active and healthy-looking. He's temporarily in a smallish plastic tank 'cos I haven't actually got his home ready yet:blush: but he settled in straight away and claimed the flower pot as his new den. Good Times! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I'm going to call him/her/it 'Gostoso' which means 'tasty'- just in case I ever get the urge to chew on him....:lol2:


OoOOoOo congrats!!! always love it when my frogs arrive lol.
Ahhhhh considering getting a pair of toads as well...stir things up a lil as at the mo I only have frogs...erm....apart from geckos, dogs, turtles, torts, hedgies, marine fish...........


----------



## Ron Magpie

I want to start a campaign to make bufonoid toads popular again- they are such good pets!


----------



## manda88

We're getting our fantasy horned frog from dartfrog tomorrow, so I warn you now there'll probably be loads of pics cos I can't post them on facebook, as I haven't told my family that we're getting it cos they'll kill me, even though I don't live with them anymore!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I want to start a campaign to make bufonoid toads popular again- they are such good pets!


Convince me to get something for a 30 x 12.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Convince me to get something for a 30 x 12.


Inches? a couple of green toads or a single cane toad. or a couple of those Asian toads Jay has- can't remember the name. The 'spiney' ones, anyway. I had one as a temporary pet in Sri Lanka, years ago.


----------



## jaykickboxer

its all about the toads!


----------



## jaykickboxer

if u dont get a cane toad which is probably best looking id either go for brongersman,square marked,bufo virdis, or black spined which i have.

its all about the toads legs if u want the wholesalers has square marked and bufo virdis in stock under a tenner each and looking at the pricelist they finally have s.petrii bk in if u still want some il be going there tuesday!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Black-spined! That's the one. Really handsome toads.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHHH 
Ive booked my practical driving test!!!!! Its a few weeks away but I am already nervous!!!


----------



## jme2049

Pipkin28 said:


> I got 2 Hyla Cinerea on Tuesday and I'm picking another one up tomorrow from Danny (BobbyKidd). Obviously, they will be kept apart for a few months for quarantine.
> 
> So , I get to meet another RFUK'er!
> 
> WooHoo!


Cool. I've had mine now for about 3 weeks and they call at about 5am every morning, which i kind of like. I was disappointed at first when i saw one call and not the other because i thought i had a male and female but great lil frogs none the less:2thumb:

Glad you're taking on Bobbykids frog. Good to see it going to a good home.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHHHHH
> Ive booked my practical driving test!!!!! Its a few weeks away but I am already nervous!!!


Good luck. I would of nailed my practical if i could only pass the theory:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Good luck. I would of nailed my practical if i could only pass the theory:bash::bash::bash:


Thanks!

I found the DVD's of the tests helped me loads!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Went and picked up my new Fantasy Japanese Apple Horned frog from dartfrog today. Dartfrog is awesome so many frogs. Got some plants aswell. I am struggling for names though now. Any suggestions? Pics are up on the Amphibian Pictures posted by manda88.:2thumb:


----------



## chulainn

whats the min size for a peacock tree frog ?


and frog fit in small aboreal exo ?


----------



## chulainn

holy :censor:


i personally dont see why you cant keep different species together IF there from the same kinda environment and wont eat each other ...
i have a mixed viv which consists of a Fat tailed gecko, 4﻿ green Anoles, green tree frog and a fire bellied toad, and they all get on perfectly!!
i really like your tank tho, with a water and stuff it looks awsome!! 




just coped this off youtube arnt fat tails for dry climates and fbt produce toxins


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> holy :censor:
> 
> 
> i personally dont see why you cant keep different species together IF there from the same kinda environment and wont eat each other ...
> i have a mixed viv which consists of a Fat tailed gecko, 4﻿ green Anoles, green tree frog and a fire bellied toad, and they all get on perfectly!!
> i really like your tank tho, with a water and stuff it looks awsome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just coped this off youtube arnt fat tails for dry climates and fbt produce toxins


Eurgh. Link please.


----------



## Alex M

Ron Magpie said:


> I want to start a campaign to make bufonoid toads popular again- they are such good pets!


Couldn't agree more Ron - seriously underrated! 10 times the character of any Royal, Corn or Leopard Gecko


----------



## Alex M

jaykickboxer said:


> if u want the wholesalers has bufo virdis in stock under a tenner each and looking at the pricelist they finally have s.petrii bk in if u still want some il be going there tuesday!


Stenodactylus are great little things Jay. As for the viridis, i would put money on these being the Egyptian viridis (B.v.arabicus) rather than the European viridis viridis, a.) because of the price and b.) the Egyptian shipments came in recently. I think alot of amphibians are criminally underpriced (and many reptiles too!).


----------



## chulainn

hey flan here that linky



YouTube - My reptile / amphibian / invert tank!


----------



## Ron Magpie

chulainn said:


> hey flan here that linky
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - My reptile / amphibian / invert tank!


Disturbing, not least because he clearly knows f:censor: all about frogs.


----------



## jaykickboxer

What a idjiot!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

chulainn said:


> hey flan here that linky
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - My reptile / amphibian / invert tank!


Yeah complete t**t. He says the frog is new so will monitor that- like f**k will he, anyone who thinks its ok to keep all them in a pretty small tank clearly know nothing so wouldn't know what to monitor anyway.


----------



## Ron Magpie

It's a race: will the frog eat the crab before one of the lizards dies of stress from the snake?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Or will the snake eat the frog before the crab gets hold of the lizard. Or will they all die because they are in completely the wrong type of set up. Not nice for the animals being kept at all. Lets keep him in a tiger cage and see how he like sharing his home with something that could kill and eat him!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eurgh. Well I posted a comment on that jellyreptile guy's first video.


----------



## jaykickboxer

So annoying but what can u do I suppose could be worse somehow, I'd leave a comment but like he'd care and I'd imagine he'searned the hard way by now anyways football today!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> So annoying but what can u do I suppose could be worse somehow, I'd leave a comment but like he'd care and I'd imagine he'searned the hard way by now anyways football today!


Yeah and Turkish Grand Prix.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I don't watch f1 matt ur new frogs awesome by the way looks exactly like a c.cornuta did dartfrog have anything intersting there was nothing good on there website?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't watch f1 matt ur new frogs awesome by the way looks exactly like a c.cornuta did dartfrog have anything intersting there was nothing good on there website?


Most of the stuff they had is on there website, I loved some of the dart frogs they had there though has made me want some even more. The harlequin toads(bumblebee) are pretty cool they are a lot smaller than I thought they would be. Got some plants from there as well. 

Yeah I really like my new frog he is awesome. Really really green. I could spend loads there though it could have been very dangerous if I didn't have manda with me because i probably would have come back with loads of stuff like everything to get a dart tank:lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Most of the stuff they had is on there website, I loved some of the dart frogs they had there though has made me want some even more. The harlequin toads(bumblebee) are pretty cool they are a lot smaller than I thought they would be. Got some plants from there as well.
> 
> Yeah I really like my new frog he is awesome. Really really green. I could spend loads there though it could have been very dangerous if I didn't have manda with me because i probably would have come back with loads of stuff like everything to get a dart tank:lol2:


Yeh it's dangerous u should get some darts my leucs are awesome there out all day no calling yet still hoping,


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh it's dangerous u should get some darts my leucs are awesome there out all day no calling yet still hoping,


Yeah i want to get leucs and manda wants thumbnails. Its just finding room and electricity. we will have to see.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Get led lighting probably cost penny per week to run and won't be using much energy hence not overloading plugs no heating needed


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> Get led lighting probably cost penny per week to run and won't be using much energy hence not overloading plugs no heating needed


They don't need UV then? If I do get some then I will be doing it with a waterfall as I really like the look of this so it would be false bottom with a pump and not sure how much energy that uses. I do really want some!!! Would have to get manda to let me first anyway because we said that this one would be the last. So will probably just have to wait grrrr!!!!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

To be fair leucs weren't my fav dart but they never hide there alwas running round doing stuff I hear thumbnails ate super bold too soo either would be good


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> To be fair leucs weren't my fav dart but they never hide there alwas running round doing stuff I hear thumbnails ate super bold too soo either would be good


You need to help persuade manda to let me keep some. As much as I really do want some I think I will leave it a bit longer. maybe start collecting bits and bobs to build a set-up though.


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You need to help persuade manda to let me keep some. As much as I really do want some I think I will leave it a bit longer. maybe start collecting bits and bobs to build a set-up though.


Yeh play around with a tank then sneak em in! That's what I do when my missus don't won't me to get a anymore


----------



## manda88

Ha ha Jay stop encouraging him!! The lil fantasy is the last one until we have a house, there's just not enough room left where we are now, every space is taken up with a viv! There's no way we're gonna start getting bits and bobs to make one either cos there's nowhere to store it all, plus it'll make you want them even more. The species aren't going to become extinct by the time we can get them, so you'll just have to wait!! I'm being good and waiting for my geckos and snake so you'll have to wait with me.
When I say 'you', obviously I mean Matt :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Ha ha Jay stop encouraging him!! The lil fantasy is the last one until we have a house, there's just not enough room left where we are now, every space is taken up with a viv! There's no way we're gonna start getting bits and bobs to make one either cos there's nowhere to store it all, plus it'll make you want them even more. The species aren't going to become extinct by the time we can get them, so you'll just have to wait!! I'm being good and waiting for my geckos and snake so you'll have to wait with me.
> When I say 'you', obviously I mean Matt :lol2:


Snakes and geckos can live in rubs so don't need much room I used to use contico boxes, anyways wen there's no topknots time to build a rack? That way u can fit loads of vivs in one area, as for work it ain't that great it's good that I don't gave to work set hours and have potientail to earn more by working harder but there's loads of drawbks im going out in Woking tonight so il be in urs and matts manor!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'd never keep an animal in a RUB. It's a horrible way to display them!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I dont either but if I was keeping a snake which never moves of stenos or another small nocturnal gecko species I would to be fair even a pacman Could as u never see them anyways


----------



## Ron Magpie

I don't like RUBs, but to be fair snakes seem to do well enough in them. Matt, do you have a room that Manda doesn't use much? Could sneak them in there...:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Went to the Kent Spring Garden Show at Detling today, and picked up a really nice small brom from Justairplants. It's already got pups so even if it flowers, it should carry on. :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Quality, I bought a load of plants from dartfrog when I picked up my froggy. 
How is everyone today?


----------



## jaykickboxer

It's al about the brooms anyways im
good


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Quality, I bought a load of plants from dartfrog when I picked up my froggy.
> How is everyone today?


Would you like me tomake you a new sig today, it'll probably look the same as mine but oh well. And yes I have only just woken up!! I fell asleep after the mossys finally stop ravaging each other and calling the whole time, naughty little frogs. I'm gonna be worried for the female when we finally get one, they'll destroy her!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Would you like me tomake you a new sig today, it'll probably look the same as mine but oh well. And yes I have only just woken up!! I fell asleep after the mossys finally stop ravaging each other and calling the whole time, naughty little frogs. I'm gonna be worried for the female when we finally get one, they'll destroy her!!


Yes please, this one is huge. You can take the other one off as well because it takes up sooooo much room (sorry flan). Lazy wish I could have slept in but oh well. She will love!!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes please, this one is huge. You can take the other one off as well because it takes up sooooo much room (sorry flan). Lazy wish I could have slept in but oh well. She will love!!!!!


Ok well obviously as you're logged in as yourself, you can delete your own sig! Go into quick links, edit sig, and then just backspace it til it's gone and save it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ok well obviously as you're logged in as yourself, you can delete your own sig! Go into quick links, edit sig, and then just backspace it til it's gone and save it.


Yeah I know how to do it just didn't think of doing it. I have just done that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's my birthday on Thursday. Woop.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It's my birthday on Thursday. Woop.


What are you getting for your Birthday, and are you going to be 19 or 20


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> It's my birthday on Thursday. Woop.


Yay, you need more frogs to celebrate!:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG. Those wrigly little thigs that sometimes arrive in cricket boxes, press down on them and they squirt like a spot.

Sick.


----------



## chulainn

any froggy suggestions for the small aboreal exo or sallamanders or newts or anything


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

chulainn said:


> any froggy suggestions for the small aboreal exo or sallamanders or newts or anything


Reed frogs?

My oldest snail died today. Me sad Cazz


----------



## _jake_

I am awesome.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Wow. I'm drunk.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Wow. I'm drunk.


Awesome! Vodka and cok? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Lots of beer and cider. Different types. We were grading them!


----------



## _jake_

Sounds like fuuuun!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have beard.

Again.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have beard.
> 
> Again.


Cool! Doesn't it itch?

I got a gold belt and a pack of three condoms from poundland yesterday.
They were flavoured.
Banana, strawberry and........ kiwi.

OH! and I got some tweed patterned shoes for my library job!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Cool! Doesn't it itch?
> 
> I got a gold belt and a pack of three condoms from poundland yesterday.
> They were flavoured.
> Banana, strawberry and........ kiwi.
> 
> OH! and I got some tweed patterned shoes for my library job!


Condoms are filth. Be safe, kids!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Cool! Doesn't it itch?
> 
> I got a gold belt and a pack of three condoms from poundland yesterday.
> They were flavoured.
> Banana, strawberry and........ kiwi.
> 
> OH! and I got some tweed patterned shoes for my library job!


Yeah, I can't seem to manage over a week. But i r real man.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Cool! Doesn't it itch?
> 
> I got a gold belt and a pack of three condoms from poundland yesterday.
> They were flavoured.
> Banana, strawberry and........ kiwi.
> 
> OH! and I got some tweed patterned shoes for my library job!


:lol2: Hope your missus approves of the flavours!:lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Question is: can you rely on them at 3 for £1?:blush: At that price are you sure there was no previous owner?


----------



## _jake_

Stephen P said:


> Question is: can you rely on them at 3 for £1?:blush: At that price are you sure there was no previous owner?


And they were from Poundland!:gasp::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha they're Durex so they're safe.
Are we allowed to talk about contraception? That's not just for 18+ isit?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> haha they're Durex so they're safe.
> Are we allowed to talk about contraception? That's not just for 18+ isit?


Since when do mods check this section?:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyway, you are teaching a minor valuable sex education tips. RFUK should be proud for stopping another teenage pregnancy:whistling2: Or giving me the AIDS


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> *Since when do mods check this section?*:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Anyway, you are teaching a minor valuable sex education tips. RFUK should be proud for stopping another teenage pregnancy:whistling2: Or giving me the AIDS
> 
> image


That is very true! I think they leave us to it cos we're all quite friendly. It's a small section so we kinda know most people.

Got some swish smart clothes today. I think I'm gonna go for a new 50s look.
I need my hair cut short!


----------



## _jake_

Nah long his the best! Yours looks cool in the armadillo thread


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> That is very true! I think they leave us to it cos we're all quite friendly. It's a small section so we kinda know most people.
> 
> Got some swish smart clothes today. I think I'm gonna go for a new 50s look.
> *I need my hair cut short!*


OMG an EMO might be getting rid of his fringe. Thats like a bloke cutting off his........!!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Nah long his the best! Yours looks cool in the armadillo thread


Nawh Jake. Thanks but it's too long!

I want this now.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> OMG an EMO might be getting rid of his fringe. Thats like a bloke cutting off his........!!!!!!!


It's like a meathead getting rid of his tribal tattoos.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Nawh Jake. Thanks but it's too long!
> 
> I want this now.
> 
> image


The man?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

I really don't understand how some people manage to keep their pets alive on this forum, the stupidity of a few posts I've read today has just amazed me!! And before anyone says 'OMG IS IT ME?!', it was from another section. And one from this section.


----------



## RhianB87

What was said??


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Nawh Jake. Thanks but it's too long!
> 
> I want this now.
> 
> image


I want him, too!:mf_dribble:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> What was said??


Shouldn't really say on here cos then people will know who it was!! haha. But it was nobody who posts on this thread.


----------



## ipreferaflan

BIRTHDAY TOMORROW! Woooohoooo.


----------



## manda88

I just got these through the post to give to my friend for her 21st, it's pictures that I took of her horse, what d'ya think? 'Scuse my feet.










The canvas quality is really good, and they're not too chunky either which is nice.


----------



## _jake_

They are awesome Manda! Your friend must be a very good person


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> They are awesome Manda! Your friend must be a very good person


Thanks, Jake! She's one of my closest friends, I don't see her a lot and she can get a bit much sometimes but she's always there for me when I need her, she's a good girl really!! It's from me and my other friend, I'm not minted enough to pay for both canvasses by myself! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Thanks, Jake! She's one of my closest friends, I don't see her a lot and *she can get a bit much sometimes but she's always there for me when I need her, she's a good girl really*!! It's from me and my other friend, I'm not minted enough to pay for both canvasses by myself! :lol2:


They're the best kind of friends. Nutters you can't live without:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> How many have you met?


I've met two RFUK'ers now and a friend of one (that'll be your mate, flan!) 



jme2049 said:


> Cool. I've had mine now for about 3 weeks and they call at about 5am every morning, which i kind of like. I was disappointed at first when i saw one call and not the other because i thought i had a male and female but great lil frogs none the less:2thumb:
> 
> Glad you're taking on Bobbykids frog. Good to see it going to a good home.


Mine goes off at weird and random times, (much like a car alarm! lol!) sometimes it's mid morning or late afternoon!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> They're the best kind of friends. Nutters you can't live without:lol2:


Exactly! I must admit that if I didn't have her and the friend who I'm going halves with on those pics, then I'd be a very sad lonely little person, obviously I have Matt but everyone needs friends. I've only known these two for about 4 or 5 years but I get on with them much better than I do my school friends who I've known for over 10 years now! I love my school friends to bits but I can honestly say that there's not one of them that I would turn to with any issues I had or anything like that.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Exactly! I must admit that if I didn't have her and the friend who I'm going halves with on those pics, then I'd be a very sad lonely little person, obviously I have Matt but everyone needs friends. I've only known these two for about 4 or 5 years but I get on with them much better than I do my school friends who I've known for over 10 years now! I love my school friends to bits but I can honestly say that *there's not one of them that I would turn to with any issues I had or anything like that.*


 
You always have us, too, if ever you need to rant/vent!! Between us, there's plenty of experience to go round!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've met.......3 Rfukers I think. Knighty, Cpiggot (who has vanished) and RichieB.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Make that 5. Two people who made about 5 posts between them who bought plants from me.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> You always have us, too, if ever you need to rant/vent!! Between us, there's plenty of experience to go round!! :lol2:


Aww thanks, Pipkin! Nice to know I have people to turn to in times of need!
I like that I've said I wouldn't turn to any school friends about problems, but whenever I see them, at least one of them comes to me with a new problem!! Haha. I'm obviously a great agony aunt! To be fair, I do give GREAT advice :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've met.......3 Rfukers I think. Knighty, Cpiggot (who has vanished) and RichieB.


What was Knighty like?
I've only met some sophie person who sold me Bryn.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> What was Knighty like?
> I've only met some sophie person who sold me Bryn.


Knighty's a nice bloke. Very friendly.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Aww thanks, Pipkin! Nice to know I have people to turn to in times of need!
> I like that I've said I wouldn't turn to any school friends about problems, but whenever I see them, at least one of them comes to me with a new problem!! Haha. I'm obviously a great agony aunt! To be fair, I do give GREAT advice :lol2:


I haven't really kept in touch with anyone from my school days, until recently and through the medium of Facebook. I can't remember a lot of them but they reckon they remember me, which is scary as I was very quiet at school (really, I was!!). I didn't think anyone knew who I was back then, let alone to remember me now, some 24 years later!!

Having said that, I'll be meeting one of the lads from school, tomorrow night. I've organised a works night out, we're off to a comedy drag night and I invited him along because he needs cheering up (his ex-mrs has stopped him having any contact with their two kids, he's not even allowed to keep any photo's of them! How do the courts live with themselves??) 
So, I guess that's me doing my 'agony aunt' bit, eh?


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I haven't really kept in touch with anyone from my school days, until recently and through the medium of Facebook. I can't remember a lot of them but they reckon they remember me, which is scary as I was very quiet at school (really, I was!!). I didn't think anyone knew who I was back then, let alone to remember me now, some 24 years later!!
> 
> Having said that, I'll be meeting one of the lads from school, tomorrow night. I've organised a works night out, we're off to a comedy drag night and I invited him along because he needs cheering up (his ex-mrs has stopped him having any contact with their two kids, he's not even allowed to keep any photo's of them! How do the courts live with themselves??)
> So, I guess that's me doing my 'agony aunt' bit, eh?


That's unbelievable!! How can he not be allowed to have photographs of his own children?!?!?!?! Have a great time, make sure he gets his mind off things, poor bloke!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> That's unbelievable!! How can he not be allowed to have photographs of his own children?!?!?!?! Have a great time, make sure he gets his mind off things, poor bloke!


 
I know, apparently her mental stability is more important than him having photo's of his kids. Err...... hello..... if she's THAT unstable she shouldn't have custody of the kids..... or is that just my opinion??

I'm sure he'll have a great time, the drag queen is brilliant, I saw him/her a few months ago and she's very naughty!!!! If you ever get the chance to go..... she's called Miss Penny (Tration!!)
Plus, once he's had a few cocktails, he won't care about anything much!!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Exactly! I must admit that if I didn't have her and the friend who I'm going halves with on those pics, then I'd be a very sad lonely little person, obviously I have Matt but everyone needs friends. I've only known these two for about 4 or 5 years but I get on with them much better than I do my school friends who I've known for over 10 years now! I love my school friends to bits but I can honestly say that there's not one of them that I would turn to with any issues I had or anything like that.


Aww bless:2thumb:



Pipkin28 said:


> You always have us, too, if ever you need to rant/vent!! Between us, there's plenty of experience to go round!! :lol2:


That is very true haha!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> What was Knighty like?
> I've only met some sophie person who sold me Bryn.


I've met a few. foofoolafluff (or whatever) and Ditta came to my house, before I joined RFUK. I live literally a stones through from a famous rep shop in these parts, and most of the staff are members. I bought a leo from Ringo, not sure if she goes on here much anymore. And pretty sure I was behind Incrisis in a que:lol2::lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey guys how is everyone. my new horned frog finally has a name Kiwi.


----------



## RhianB87

I havent met anyone directly from here but knew Snoopyfrench and Evilchild before I joined here. They told me to join... What a bad day that was :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

POTM almost over just a few more mins and manda88 is coming second. Waheeyyyy


----------



## ipreferaflan

guys....


----------



## ipreferaflan

I am....


----------



## jme2049

unlucky


----------



## jme2049

flan.....


----------



## jme2049

you.....


----------



## manda88

:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

lose......






Mwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## manda88

:no1:


----------



## manda88

Damn it! I usually either get the *000th or *001st! But oh well. I came second in POTM yayayayayayayay! Now I have an excuse to get a snake mwahahahaha!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Damn it! I usually either get the *000th or *001st! But oh well. I came second in POTM yayayayayayayay! Now I have an excuse to get a snake mwahahahaha!


Well done:2thumb:. 

What snake do you want to get???



p.s. I voted for your Milk Frog


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Damn it! I usually either get the *000th or *001st! But oh well. I came second in POTM yayayayayayayay! Now I have an excuse to get a snake mwahahahaha!


Where did you get a voucher for? I still haven't used my 2nd place one....


----------



## ipreferaflan

NO! I COMPLETELY FORGOT! :gasp:

drunk.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where did you get a voucher for? I still haven't used my 2nd place one....


Send them to me!!! Reptile cymru is my local rep shop! You too Manda....:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> NO! I COMPLETELY FORGOT! :gasp:
> 
> drunk.


Are you really drunk? Mid week?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Well done:2thumb:.
> 
> What snake do you want to get???
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I voted for your Milk Frog


I know you did, thank you!! I want a corn snake, but I don't want a normal orange one, I want a pink one!!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Where did you get a voucher for? I still haven't used my 2nd place one....


It's for Reptile Cymru, PM t-bo about not getting your voucher! Hopefully I won't get mine for ages cos then I won't be able to spend it, which is a good thing!



jme2049 said:


> Send them to me!!! Reptile cymru is my local rep shop! You too Manda....:whistling2:


Let me think about that.......




















NO!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Are you really drunk? Mid week?


YIP! Gotta make the most of half term innit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Send them to me!!! Reptile cymru is my local rep shop! You too Manda....:whistling2:


I got one for somewhere else, cant even remember the name


----------



## Morgan Freeman

new world exotics


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If anyone wants the 30 quid voucher for 20 let me know cos there's nothing I want on the site

they have some 09 fire bellied toads btw


----------



## jaykickboxer

New world exotics is carismas shop he's a top geezer I've met him how much Is 1st prize


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who is Carisma?

Top is usually £65 at....somewhere


----------



## jaykickboxer

User on here, think he's username is Carisma01 he's name is jon used to work at one stop!


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Flanman: You've already immortalised yourself with your fab 'Beginner's Guides' on frogs. :2thumb:

@Manda: We already know what a good photographer you are- *use it girl!* I honestly think you can go far with it.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> @Flanman: You've already immortalised yourself with your fab 'Beginner's Guides' on frogs. :2thumb:
> 
> @Manda: We already know what a good photographer you are- *use it girl!* I honestly think you can go far with it.


Nawww, shucks, Ron! :blush: I've added a few pics to a website where people can buy your photos and have them on huge canvasses and stuff, but they still haven't been approved yet and I added them over a week ago, so dunno what's gonna happen with that. I'd only get a fiver from every sale though, even though the canvas prices range from £40 -£150!! But pish posh, if they do well then it's still money in my pocket! Don't know what else I can do really when it comes to selling photos.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Nawww, shucks, Ron! :blush: I've added a few pics to a website where people can buy your photos and have them on huge canvasses and stuff, but they still haven't been approved yet and I added them over a week ago, so dunno what's gonna happen with that. I'd only get a fiver from every sale though, even though the canvas prices range from £40 -£150!! But pish posh, if they do well then it's still money in my pocket! Don't know what else I can do really when it comes to selling photos.


Googlie some photo agencies- but don't take any crap!


----------



## _jake_

I'd love to have your bottom right sig pic on a canvas, would go with my room! lol


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I have to go & have a brain scan tomorrow. To be honest I'm more concerned about if they'll let me have a print out of my brain than anything they might find.


----------



## jaykickboxer

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I have to go & have a brain scan tomorrow. To be honest I'm more concerned about if they'll let me have a print out of my brain than anything they might find.


Goodluck why u gotta do that?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Googlie some photo agencies- but don't take any crap!


Crap?! People will give me crap?!



_jake_ said:


> I'd love to have your bottom right sig pic on a canvas, would go with my room! lol


Teehee, if you want it you can have it!



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I have to go & have a brain scan tomorrow. To be honest I'm more concerned about if they'll let me have a print out of my brain than anything they might find.


How come? That doesn't sound fun, but I would want a print out too if I was having that done :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Crap?! People will give me crap?!
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee, if you want it you can have it!
> 
> 
> 
> How come? That doesn't sound fun, but I would want a print out too if I was having that done :lol2:


Can you provide the canvas too?:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

So I'm 20 years of age.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Can you provide the canvas too?:whistling2:


Haha nice try!



ipreferaflan said:


> So I'm 20 years of age.


Happy birthday! Welcome to the long and winding road to 30!


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

Happy birthday harv.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Happy birthday flan only 5 years behind me


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thanks guys! Going crabbing to celebrate.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Happy Birthday! You're young enough to be my son!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Happy Birthday! You're young enough to be my son!


You were shaggin' at 7?! You filthy mainlanders!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> So I'm 20 years of age.


Happy Birthday, Flan!!! :cheers: I'll raise a glass or twelve tonight on your behalf!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Happy Birthday! You're young enough to be my son!


And mine :gasp:


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> I've met a few. foofoolafluff (or whatever) and Ditta came to my house, before I joined RFUK. I live literally a stones through from a famous rep shop in these parts, and most of the staff are members. I bought a leo from Ringo, not sure if she goes on here much anymore. And pretty sure I was behind Incrisis in a que:lol2::lol2:


 
How could I forget?? I've met FooFooLaFluff (Cat) and Ditta, too! They delivered my mad moggie to me!


----------



## manda88

There are some seriously screwed up people on this site. Just been browsing through off topic and they're having conversations about what music they'd have playing while on a killing spree and what weapons they'd use, seriously, what the HELL is wrong with some people?! Even if they're joking, it's just not funny. They certainly wouldn't be laughing if it had been their mother/sister/brother/father that had been shot in the face and killed on their way home from the shops. It makes me sick that people can make jokes about things like this when families have been devastated.

Sorry, I just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> There are some seriously screwed up people on this site. Just been browsing through off topic and they're having conversations about what music they'd have playing while on a killing spree and what weapons they'd use, seriously, what the HELL is wrong with some people?! Even if they're joking, it's just not funny. They certainly wouldn't be laughing if it had been their mother/sister/brother/father that had been shot in the face and killed on their way home from the shops. It makes me sick that people can make jokes about things like this when families have been devastated.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to get that out of my system.


I am completely 100% behind you on that.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> There are some seriously screwed up people on this site. Just been browsing through off topic and they're having conversations about what music they'd have playing while on a killing spree and what weapons they'd use, seriously, what the HELL is wrong with some people?! Even if they're joking, it's just not funny. They certainly wouldn't be laughing if it had been their mother/sister/brother/father that had been shot in the face and killed on their way home from the shops. It makes me sick that people can make jokes about things like this when families have been devastated.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to get that out of my system.


That does sound quite sick, in lieu of what happened yesterday!

Some people, eh?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I am completely 100% behind you on that.


Even though what I said was entirely serious, I just can't fight the urge to type the following...


Giggidy giddidy


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My arab/jew thread was good though.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha nice try!


So, is that a yes?:whistling2:



ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks guys! Going crabbing to celebrate.


Like most on their 20th.


ipreferaflan said:


> You were shaggin' at 7?! You filthy mainlanders!


He waited. It's usaully 5.:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone fancy a few drinks? I wanna go out :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Happy Birthday Flanny!!!!! Hope you got everything you wanted.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thank you everyone!

Crabbing pics





























aaaaaand one with my boxers out for you lot.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Crabbing pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> aaaaaand one with my boxers out for you lot.
> 
> image


Not _that_ crabbing:whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

jaykickboxer said:


> Goodluck why u gotta do that?


Because I keep getting blinding miagraines, for over 6 months now I haven't gone a full fortnight without one - my doctor seems to think it could be caused by my lupus - & if he's right then...basically I'm either just slightly or very majorly screwed.



manda88 said:


> How come? That doesn't sound fun, but I would want a print out too if I was having that done :lol2:


I didn't get a print out, they didn't have a printer.
I did get to see the pic on the screen though - so bloody cool, not many folk can honestly say they've seen their own brain - the blood vessels looked like little trees :2thumb:

I want some new pictures for my wall, but I can't decide whether to buy some nice prints of frogs & snails & stuff, or just have some of the photos I've taken of my pets printed out & mounted professionally.

Happy Birthday Flanny!!!! It's all downhill from here on in, so enjoy it while you can :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Is it REALLY all downhill from your teens? I thought 20s were meant to be good!


----------



## _jake_

I dont wanna get old  I hate just having to shave mg:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> I dont wanna get old  I hate just having to shave mg:


Its worse being a girl.. think youself luck you dont have monthly visitors to deal with :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its worse being a girl.. think youself luck you dont have monthly visitors to deal with :whistling2: :lol2:


But, about three times daily unwanted visitors are very embarrasing for most teen boys:blush:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Is it REALLY all downhill from your teens? I thought 20s were meant to be good!


Maybe some people are, but mine haven't been!!! & I'm only 3 years into them. 
Not meaning to put a dampener on your b'day or owt........but y'know when your a kid & 25 seems so old & grown up & you think that by the time you're that age you'll have a car & your own house & a gazillion quid in the bank & be able to do all those glamorous sounding things that grown up do?? Well you get into your 20s & realize that life doesn't go like that for most people & it's all kinda depressing. 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its worse being a girl.. think youself luck you dont have monthly visitors to deal with :whistling2: :lol2:


I don't!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:




_jake_ said:


> But, about three times daily unwanted visitors are very embarrasing for most teen boys:blush:


Maybe, but I thought that you just imagined your great aunt hilda belly dancing whilst rubbing herself with cold rice pudding & any 'problems' went away? Women have to put up with their visitor for 5 days solid per month & theres not a lot you can do to stop it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I could stop my monthlys with the pill, but I like to know everythings working :lol2: and that I'm not preggers!


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Maybe, but I thought that you just imagined your great aunt hilda belly dancing whilst rubbing herself with cold rice pudding & any 'problems' went away? Women have to put up with their visitor for 5 days solid per month & theres not a lot you can do to stop it!


Makes it happen more:devil:


:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Crabbing pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> aaaaaand one with my boxers out for you lot.
> 
> image


Think I just missed it, but happy belated, Flanman!:no1::no1::no1::no1:


Nice crab pictures- but you do realise you can buy a cream for that, don't you?:lol2:


----------



## Alex M

Yes, Happy belated birthday Harvey (How your orientalis doing? and sauvagii?)

Cheers
Al


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

It appears to be near impossible to find big (cheap) posters of any frogs except RETFs, so I've been going through all my old animal pictures to look for some to be printed off. Good god......Oscar looked so ill & thin when I first got him!! & Chester was teeny tiny, got a pic of him sitting on a stick that'd snap in half if I tried sitting on it now. 

Strange how you don't notice things happening right in front of you.


----------



## Ron Magpie

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> It appears to be near impossible to find big (cheap) posters of any frogs except RETFs, so I've been going through all my old animal pictures to look for some to be printed off. Good god......Oscar looked so ill & thin when I first got him!! & Chester was teeny tiny, got a pic of him sitting on a stick that'd snap in half if I tried sitting on it now.
> 
> Strange how you don't notice things happening right in front of you.


We do a 'Secret Santa' present thing at work for X-mas, and this time round I got a fab frog calendar- I'm going to keep all the pictures:2thumb:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I have a frog calendar I plan on keeping the pictures from at the end of the year. But the fact remains that nowhere on the net can I find a picture of a frog quite as awesome as my fat little guys :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

www.posters.co.uk have other frog posters.

Man I was in hospital last night, burnt my hand and lost feeling in my arm :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> www.posters.co.uk have other frog posters.
> 
> Man I was in hospital last night, burnt my hand and lost feeling in my arm :gasp:


How did you manage that? Is it ok now?
My dilemma of the day is that facebook is being a total hoof, it keeps erasing everything I do like status changes, won't let me view other people's status that I've been tagged in, keeps bringing back a message that I keep deleting, and isn't notifying me when I get a new message! Argh!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Boiling pan handle. Ooops.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Boiling pan handle. Ooops.


And that's why you don't buy pots and pans with metal handles! Tut tut Mr Freeman!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Think I just missed it, but happy belated, Flanman!:no1::no1::no1::no1:
> 
> 
> Nice crab pictures- but you do realise you can buy a cream for that, don't you?:lol2:


Thanks Ron. I would not like those sort of crabs down my pants.



Alex M said:


> Yes, Happy belated birthday Harvey (How your orientalis doing? and sauvagii?)
> 
> Cheers
> Al


A-thank you, Al. orientalis are doing pretty good! They're all pretty brown and their bellies are cream as opposed to red 
I don't know if that will make things difficult when it comes to selling them.

One of my sauvagii is doing really well. Nice and plump, perfect shade of green, eating from tongs etc. but the other one is not doing so well. He doesn't move around so much and I haven't seen him eat for a while (he refuses to take from the tongs - although he did do for a while). His colour is still green but a bit browney in the areas that he doesn't expose to the light (eg areas hidden under a leaf).
I was gonna give it a couple more nights and if I still hadn't witnessed him feeding, PM you or start a thread. He doesn't look too skinny to me at the moment.



Morgan Freeman said:


> www.posters.co.uk have other frog posters.
> 
> Man I was in hospital last night, burnt my hand and lost feeling in my arm :gasp:


Ow-ch.
Pics.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> And that's why you don't buy pots and pans with metal handles! Tut tut Mr Freeman!


Not mine, I use my flatmates. Me cheap.

Harvoflano, no pics I'm all wrapped up!

My PDF tank is almost done, pics later on!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not mine, I use my flatmates. Me cheap.
> 
> Harvoflano, no pics I'm all wrapped up!
> 
> My PDF tank is almost done, pics later on!


Swish! Do it.

I got my macro lens this morning.

It is incredible.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Swish! Do it.
> 
> I got my macro lens this morning.
> 
> It is incredible.


 
You need to upload some photos to prove that 


I am a tit! I didnt realise that my small crickets can escape from the tub I put them in.. I now have quite a few free ranging crickets in my room!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Swish! Do it.
> 
> I got my macro lens this morning.
> 
> It is incredible.


I can't. I have some vines and I don't know where to put them. I DON'T KNOW WHERE.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *You need to upload some photos to prove that *
> 
> 
> I am a tit! I didnt realise that my small crickets can escape from the tub I put them in.. I now have quite a few free ranging crickets in my room!


After seeing Manda's pics, I'm never posting one again! We are truely not worthy!:notworthy:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just taken the camera for a spin around firestone copse. Will upload some pics soon.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here's a few I took in my garden.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Here's a few I took in my garden.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Is that cat a Havana Brown? Farley (my little darling) died last year. My semi-ex has his son, but Tiggy (who is fab, BTW) doesn't have those apple-green eyes...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Is that cat a Havana Brown? Farley (my little darling) died last year. My semi-ex has his son, but Tiggy (who is fab, BTW) doesn't have those apple-green eyes...


He's mainly British Blue. Moggy though (British Blues usually have orange eyes).
Was a stray for a couple of years before the cats protection caught him and we grabbed him.
Love him to bits.


----------



## _jake_

I think im going to die.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I had Farley (three-quarters Siamese, gorgeous Havana Brown) and I wanted to breed him- because he was beautiful. Pure circumstances meant that he had two litters with Mischa (moggy, but *very* pretty tabby). My semi-ex and I gave one of the kittens to his mother- and inherited him back when she died. Tiggy took his colouiring from his mother- he's a gorgeous mackeral tabby- but his shape from his father- that lovely graceful long, slim, Siamese look. He's also inherited the voice...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I had Farley (three-quarters Siamese, gorgeous Havana Brown) and I wanted to breed him- because he was beautiful. Pure circumstances meant that he had two litters with Mischa (moggy, but *very* pretty tabby). My semi-ex and I gave one of the kittens to his mother- and inherited him back when she died. Tiggy took his colouiring from his mother- he's a gorgeous mackeral tabby- but his shape from his father- that lovely graceful long, slim, Siamese look. He's also inherited the voice...


Pics, pics, pics! Cats are my favourite animals as pets. They have so much character.

Here's some of the shots I got in firestone (didn't use the macro for these, just my zoom).


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Pics, pics, pics! Cats are my favourite animals as pets. They have so much character.
> 
> Here's some of the shots I got in firestone (didn't use the macro for these, just my zoom).
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


To be utterly honest, I only got a cat because I commute- and can't commit the attention a dog should need. I grew up in 'Dog World' and would have loved one to have- but I thought cats were less hassle- stupid me!!!:lol2:


----------



## Frogmad

Flan those pics are fantastic, should really invest in a brand new SLR camera.
I am getting 2 new kittens next week since the talk has gone round to cats:2thumb: a gorgeous tortie and white and a very "special" looking black and white boy. pics will be up when I can get them!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## Morgan Freeman

Opinions so far?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> After seeing Manda's pics, I'm never posting one again! We are truely not worthy!:notworthy:


Ron you're my new favourite person! My pics aren't THAT good, anyone can do it, I just walk around and take pictures of pretty much every animal I see and then upload it and call it photography! Be prepared, I'm off to Richmond Park tomorrow in search of the deer, I'm desperate to get the perfect deer shot!!



ipreferaflan said:


> Here's a few I took in my garden.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Isn't macro too much fun!!


----------



## RhianB87

I really want a decent camera  

Nice viv Morgan!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> To be utterly honest, I only got a cat because I commute- and can't commit the attention a dog should need. I grew up in 'Dog World' and would have loved one to have- but I thought cats were less hassle- stupid me!!!:lol2:


Cats pwn dogs in every way possible. They bury their crap and wander off whenever and wherever they like! They are the boss.
Dogs are so needy.



Frogmad said:


> Flan those pics are fantastic, should really invest in a brand new SLR camera.
> I am getting 2 new kittens next week since the talk has gone round to cats:2thumb: a gorgeous tortie and white and a very "special" looking black and white boy. pics will be up when I can get them!!!


Thank you!
Defo get some pics up. Cat talk ftw!



Morgan Freeman said:


> image


That's awesome. I love the vertical vine/branch.
Once it's grown in it will look incredible.
What's that at the back that the broms are grafted to?



manda88 said:


> Ron you're my new favourite person! My pics aren't THAT good, anyone can do it, I just walk around and take pictures of pretty much every animal I see and then upload it and call it photography! Be prepared, I'm off to Richmond Park tomorrow in search of the deer, I'm desperate to get the perfect deer shot!!
> 
> Isn't macro too much fun!!


Good luck with the deer. This is the macro lens I got in the end: Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro Nikon Fit Lens: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

It's manual focus (is yours automatic?) which is actually pretty easy to get used to.

Love it. Love love love it.


----------



## RhianB87

*cough* This cat rocks!!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


sweet exo morgz


----------



## jme2049

I so need this to calm me right now
YouTube - Yusef Lateef - Love Theme From Spartacus
:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've just set up my new brom, wired to the branch in my treefrog exo- and then I saw Morgan's, and thought; what couldn't I do with one that size? Upgrade, soon, I think...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's my brother's birthday today. Happy Birthday, George.


----------



## _jake_

Happy Birthday George. It's pay jake day today, and to my luck I might be getting a lizard


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> It's my brother's birthday today. Happy Birthday, George.


Happy birthday George!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:

How old is he?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Good luck with the deer. This is the macro lens I got in the end: Sigma 105mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro Nikon Fit Lens: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
> 
> It's manual focus (is yours automatic?) which is actually pretty easy to get used to.
> 
> Love it. Love love love it.


Sweet Jesus that's an expensive lens!! Nicely done! I can switch mine between manual and automatic either on the lens or with a little switch on my camera, using manual is fun but when the object is probably gonna move off quickly then auto is incredibly handy!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Happy Birthday George. It's pay jake day today, and to my luck I might be getting a lizard


Ooh! What species?



Ron Magpie said:


> Happy birthday George!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> How old is he?


He's a big 18 year old. Mum and Dad officially have two adults. 



manda88 said:


> Sweet Jesus that's an expensive lens!! Nicely done! I can switch mine between manual and automatic either on the lens or with a little switch on my camera, using manual is fun but when the object is probably gonna move off quickly then auto is incredibly handy!


Yeah I agree. Auto does get on my nerves sometimes; focusing on the foreground is a regular occurrence.
It's a beautiful lens. My manual skills will improve.


----------



## _jake_

Not sure. Looking at leopard geckos, went out and got a tank/heating ect. But mum went to her cousions and her friends selling a 'rankins lizard' with tank for £50. Got £45 atm lol. Might buy that, steal some money from my dad to pay the ect and then have the tank for a leo later  I'm guessing the rankins is a rankins dragon, smaller beardie


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

_jake_ said:


> Not sure. Looking at leopard geckos, went out and got a tank/heating ect. But mum went to her cousions and her friends selling a 'rankins lizard' with tank for £50. Got £45 atm lol. Might buy that, steal some money from my dad to pay the ect and then have the tank for a leo later  I'm guessing the rankins is a rankins dragon, smaller beardie


 
Nice. lol


----------



## _jake_

I'm really lucky today haha. My dads got me a computer for my room 8) So decided to leave it for two weeks (untill I get paid again) and this time just buy things for my room :lol: Then get a leo. Wooo haha


----------



## Ron Magpie

Rankins are supposed to be less psychotic than beardies- you can keep them in small groups. Got a decision to make about my cane toad's future housing (he's in a smallish temporary plastic tank at the mo). The semi-ex has suggested moving Fido the plated lizard into the smaller 30" tank in my bedroom (he's getting old, and really isn't very active anymore), then Blue the corn snake into Fido's 3ft tank, then Gostoso the toad into Blue's 2ft tank. It might just work, but effectively it means setting up three tanks from scratch...:hmm::hmm:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hello all I am here! Thanks for asking Ron. I have kinda been keeping up but have not had all that much to say cause I dont have a new project...

Just noticed you are in Kent, Ron, we are heading down there in a few weeks...any stores I should visit?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay! You're back!:2thumb:

Hmm. There aren't that many interesting reptile/amphibian stores- most of them just do the bog-standard beardies and corn snakes. Ark Pets & Aquatics in Gillingham is quite good though (featured in PRK this month), and there is reputedly a good store in Canterbury and another in Tenham- although I don't know them. Where are you going to be staying?


----------



## Pipkin28

Afternoon peeps! How are we all?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hungover from Sat still.....


----------



## Ron Magpie

Struggling to write up a case-history to convince our funders to keep paying us...:devil:


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hungover from Sat still.....


That's bad news!!

Mind you, I was still a bit hungover on Saturday after my night out on Thurs!! Must be getting old!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Struggling to write up a case-history to convince our funders to keep paying us...:devil:


 
Hmmm, good luck with that, then!!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Hmmm, good luck with that, then!!:lol2:


 Thanks! It's driving me bats:censor:t bonkers!:devil::devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just finished my first day at the library. It was fun.

Not all good news though. One of my waxies is on its last legs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Just finished my first day at the library. It was fun.
> 
> Not all good news though. One of my waxies is on its last legs.


Oh no, is it not eating or something, I thought they were doing really well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

They were.
He hasn't eaten for a good week or so.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> They were.
> He hasn't eaten for a good week or so.
> 
> image


Poor thing, how strange that its just him. Hopefully he will turn around.


----------



## RhianB87

Poor frog 
Hope it starts to improve.


----------



## _jake_

Sorry about your frog Harvey  (it is harvey isn't it?)

And im EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPING excited. You may remember my dad bred his alaskan malamutes? Well, between him and my mum they have decided me and my brothers can have one!! He's bringing it around later. Pictures of course!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Sorry about your frog Harvey  (it is harvey isn't it?)
> 
> And im EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPING excited. You may remember my dad bred his alaskan malamutes? Well, between him and my mum they have decided me and my brothers can have one!! He's bringing it around later. Pictures of course!


Jake you LUCKY B:censor i love these dogs!!!!!! and I don't really like dogs.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Jake you LUCKY B:censor i love these dogs!!!!!! and I don't really like dogs.


Yeah, were going to get a slay for the winter, to take us to Tesco of course! = better for the enviroment:halo: Hehe I am LUCKY he just gave me a computer too:lol2: Except I had to just spend £100 on a desk/internet poo/shelving unit at Ikea haha:whip:


----------



## _jake_

I'm pretty sure it this little black one at the bottom:










(Excuse the 'puppy cuddling t-shirt') LOL


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Oh my god Jake.....I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!

Today Chester frog decided that dog barks are as good a thing to sing along to as any. I have four dogs, plus my neighbours on both sides have dogs. He hasn't shut up all day.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just entered POTM *cringe* :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahhh man I need to come up with an idea......


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Mine was naff, tried frog pics but they are all too small to get in the pic without making my face look huge..if you get me :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a wicked idea :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

*awaits picture* :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*looks for bowl and spoon*


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> *looks for bowl and spoon*


No way! I cannot WAIT to see your pic!! Wish I'd thought of that!! I have an idea for mine but I'm not sure yet. I don't really know how you can make this months theme particularly interesting without doing something whacky!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My pic = fail then :lol2:

Great idea.


----------



## _jake_

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Oh my god Jake.....I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Today Chester frog decided that dog barks are as good a thing to sing along to as any. I have four dogs, plus my neighbours on both sides have dogs. He hasn't shut up all day.


She is so beautiful! Roxy the cat has taken to her fine, which was the biggest worry. Just got to think of names: victory:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My pic = fail then :lol2:
> 
> Great idea.


To be fair my idea is hardly whacky, in fact it's not interesting in the slightest!! But that's only if Oliver cooperates and sits still for long enough!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> She is so beautiful! Roxy the cat has taken to her fine, which was the biggest worry. Just got to think of names: victory:


Amanda.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Amanda.


Too old fashioned:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda, there is no 'h' in wacky.
Are you mental?
What is that? 2-1 to me?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> To be fair my idea is hardly whacky, in fact it's not interesting in the slightest!! But that's only if Oliver cooperates and sits still for long enough!


Do you have a hate with a rim? Put it on and place him on the rim....or something.


----------



## jaykickboxer

thought id upload a updated pic of minjaykickboxers as shes way too cute


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> manda, there is no 'h' in wacky.
> Are you mental?
> What is that? 2-1 to me?


STFU, to 'whack' something is with an H, so there! Pish posh. And I think it is 2-1, all I can remember is 'swimmed', but I think I've corrected you on MSN, but I can't remember what for...



Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you have a hate with a rim? Put it on and place him on the rim....or something.


Do you mean a hat?! I have a few caps, it could work. And are you telepathic?! How did you know I was gonna put them on my head?!!!



jaykickboxer said:


> thought id upload a updated pic of minjaykickboxers as shes way too cute
> 
> image


She is absolutely adorable!! What a gorgeous face!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> To be fair my idea is hardly whacky, in fact it's not interesting in the slightest!! But that's only if Oliver cooperates and sits still for long enough!


 
I am sure it will still be good  

There is a lack of amphibs so far, but I guess they are not the easist of creatures to use in this POTM.... hmm...


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheers manda, what's pic of the months theme I take it's animals with people I might have to get a pic of Paige riding winston again.


----------



## RhianB87

Yesterday my OH uttered the words I never thought I would hear him say

" I would like an amphibian one day"

I have converted him!

If we move in together I now have accepted that comment to be able to get plenty more! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

I just got some gorgeous flowers through the post at work from my Matthew :flrt::flrt::flrt:
Does anyone want or know anyone that wants a fish tank? I've been trying to get rid of the damn thing for like 2 weeks now and nobody wants it! And they're not even selling on ebay! Or does anyone know any shops that would take in a second hand one? I want it to go away!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Size ?


----------



## manda88

65 litres, so not huge


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Put some frogs in there!


----------



## manda88

There's no space for it! Hence why I need to get rid. It's taking up valuable space on the sofa at the moment!!


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Just finished my first day at the library. It was fun.
> 
> Not all good news though. One of my waxies is on its last legs.


 
Hope you continue to enjoy your new job..... but did you see the one on environmentjob for the Assistant Biodiversity Officer for Hants/IoW?
Environmental Jobs and Volunteering in the UK

I've emailed for more info on a job in Devon.... just waiting for a response!!


I hope your frog's ok. Must've been a day for it yesterday. I got home to find 2 of my CB males dead. It looks like they were both drowned. One was still actually being held in amplexus. I managed to release him and had him outstretched on my hand, his little toes twitched a little and then he was gone.

There were no marks on them, they were bloated and their tongues were almost out of their mouths.

RIP little fellas.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Hope you continue to enjoy your new job..... but did you see the one on environmentjob for the Assistant Biodiversity Officer for Hants/IoW?
> Environmental Jobs and Volunteering in the UK
> 
> I've emailed for more info on a job in Devon.... just waiting for a response!!
> 
> 
> I hope your frog's ok. Must've been a day for it yesterday. I got home to find 2 of my CB males dead. It looks like they were both drowned. One was still actually being held in amplexus. I managed to release him and had him outstretched on my hand, his little toes twitched a little and then he was gone.
> 
> There were no marks on them, they were bloated and their tongues were almost out of their mouths.
> 
> RIP little fellas.


 Sorry for your loss Pipkin, poor things, I was welling up reading that. RIP lil guys


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Sorry for your loss Pipkin, poor things, I was welling up reading that. RIP lil guys


 
Thanks Hun.

I'm going to keep my eyes on the rest in that tank just in case it was something more sinister, but I really think it was just plain old death by amplexus. They just never let up. :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Seems to be the season for it- my female albino Xenopus was swollen up like a balloon this morning- may not mean anything, she's still happy to stuff her face, but she looks like a big golf ball with legs.


----------



## Pipkin28

Got an email back about that job.... Won't be going for it as they want education to degree level in ecology or natural resource management and working experience of nature conservation policy as essential requirements!

Poo!!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

manda88 said:


> Does anyone want or know anyone that wants a fish tank? I've been trying to get rid of the damn thing for like 2 weeks now and nobody wants it! And they're not even selling on ebay! Or does anyone know any shops that would take in a second hand one? I want it to go away!


Maybe see if a local school wants it to watch tadpoles in or something???

I'm sat here in my sisters flat, dog-sitting for her while she's on an all expenses paid holiday to a five star hotel in Rhodes. I get a holiday 20mins away from my house & I have to provide my own food. Hardly fair.


----------



## _jake_

Meet Kia (K-ee-a)


----------



## RhianB87

Awww sooo cute!!! Fluffy puppy!!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Don't suppose any of you lot have any idea _at all_ where I could get a branded flash drive???? :whistling2:

Gorgeous pup Jake! I want.


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Awww sooo cute!!! Fluffy puppy!!!


Thanks very muchly:2thumb:



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Don't suppose any of you lot have any idea _at all_ where I could get a branded flash drive???? :whistling2:
> 
> Gorgeous pup Jake! I want.


Not having:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Who is this strange person posting?

Does anyone have any good pub quiz questions, I have to write on for tomorrow!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I wish this mayi person would stop posting. He's just trying to sell hos rubbish. STUPID person. Untill he told me what an amphibian was i never even knew what i was keeping.


----------



## RhianB87

Yeah I never knew they needed water!!!


----------



## chulainn

just finshed first day work experince in pro exotics it was great:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chulainn

ok i just tried to get on to a bit about mantells looks like a good read and it wont let me ? why? epic face palm have the mods banned me from it


----------



## Ron Magpie

chulainn said:


> ok i just tried to get on to a bit about mantells looks like a good read and it wont let me ? why? epic face palm have the mods banned me from it


So far as I can tell it's because it was posted by someone on the make.


----------



## chulainn

whats on the make


----------



## Ron Magpie

chulainn said:


> whats on the make


Out to cheat someone/make money from them/lie to them. Have you seriously never heard this expression?:gasp:


----------



## manda88

I want to say something to start a conversation but I don't have anything interesting to say. Hmph.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I want to say something to start a conversation but I don't have anything interesting to say. Hmph.


I want to reply but don't know how!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Out to cheat someone/make money from them/lie to them. Have you seriously never heard this expression?:gasp:


 
Nope!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to reply but don't know how!


It's all good I can think of things to talk about with you, like POTM! Have you done your photo yet?! I really want to see it! I took mine last night but I don't know which one to choose from, and they're not particularly exciting, but I did take your idea of wearing the hat. I was just gonna have Oliver on my head but I wouldn't want her to get tangled up in my hair or anything, so the hat was a very good idea!!!
Also, have you seen the thread about the surrey meet up? Dunno if you're technically in Surrey, but pish posh, you should go, it's in Chertsey I think. I want someone to be there from the amphib section!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It's all good I can think of things to talk about with you, like POTM! Have you done your photo yet?! I really want to see it! I took mine last night but I don't know which one to choose from, and they're not particularly exciting, but I did take your idea of wearing the hat. I was just gonna have Oliver on my head but I wouldn't want her to get tangled up in my hair or anything, so the hat was a very good idea!!!
> Also, have you seen the thread about the surrey meet up? Dunno if you're technically in Surrey, but pish posh, you should go, it's in Chertsey I think. I want someone to be there from the amphib section!


Nope can't decide on frog or gecko!

Where what when who how?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nope can't decide on frog or gecko!
> 
> Where what when who how?


It's on the general herp chat section, I think they're planning it for the 26th at the crown inn or somewhere in Chertsey. Me and Matt are thinking of going, but it depends on how many other people go, and if anyone I've actually spoken to before is going!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> *Nope can't decide on frog or gecko!*
> 
> Where what when who how?


Frog. Clearly. What's to decide?:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Frog. Clearly. What's to decide?:bash:


3cm frogs are hard to keep still.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The semi-ex has booked the hotel in Brighton for my birthday- Woohoo!:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> The semi-ex has booked the hotel in Brighton for my birthday- Woohoo!:2thumb:


 
Will that mean mean he's not the semi-ex anymore...... :hmm:lol
I'm sure you'll have a great time!! When is your birthday??


----------



## Ron Magpie

21st- Summer Solstice, dude! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Just found this article....

Banana Tree Frogs | Gomestic


Is it me............ or do some people OVERREACT????


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> 21st- Summer Solstice, dude! :lol2:


 
So you won't be dancing round Stonehenge wearing nowt but a smile, then, eh?????


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> So you won't be dancing round Stonehenge wearing nowt but a smile, then, eh?????


Don't need Stonehenge for that...:whistling2:


----------



## chulainn

Ron Magpie said:


> Out to cheat someone/make money from them/lie to them. Have you seriously never heard this expression?:gasp:


 



nope :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YouTube - Boophis Rappiodes

Lame vid but one of my boophis


----------



## _jake_

I dunnnooooooooooo what to do


----------



## chulainn

_jake_ said:


> I dunnnooooooooooo what to do


about what if it hurts buy a frog or 2 or 3


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yay! My best beginner frog species thread is being made a sticky!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Yay! My best beginner frog species thread is being made a sticky!


[email protected]!!!:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Yay! My best beginner frog species thread is being made a sticky!


Congrats mate. How's the job?


----------



## manda88

My sister's just come back from the US and she got me a Hooters top, woohoo! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yay! My best beginner frog species thread is being made a sticky!


Well done mate!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha Hooters!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha Hooters!


Unfortunately it's not a low cut vest type thing which I thought it was gonna be, it's like a proper t-shirt so I might modify it a bit. What's the point in having a hooters top if you can't see tits!!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Unfortunately it's not a low cut vest type thing which I thought it was gonna be, it's like a proper t-shirt so I might modify it a bit. What's the point in having a hooters top if you can't see tits!!! :lol2:


:gasp::gasp::gasp:




:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Congrats mate. How's the job?


a-thank you. Job is going great! Day off today so I fancy going photographing. It's the first day of the IOW fest down 'ere.



manda88 said:


> Unfortunately it's not a low cut vest type thing which I thought it was gonna be, it's like a proper t-shirt so I might modify it a bit. What's the point in having a hooters top if you can't see tits!!! :lol2:


Whatever you do, do NOT let the OT18+ perverts get a sniff of that post.

It'll be 'PICS PICS PICS PICS' and your inbox will be flooded.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Don't pretend you aren't looking forward to pics, Ron! haha



ipreferaflan said:


> a-thank you. Job is going great! Day off today so I fancy going photographing. It's the first day of the IOW fest down 'ere.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, do NOT let the OT18+ perverts get a sniff of that post.
> 
> It'll be 'PICS PICS PICS PICS' and your inbox will be flooded.


Obviously I won't be taking photos of my ACTUAL boobs, they're hideous, just a suitable about of cleavage will suffice I think. Anyone any good with a sewing machine?! Can't just rip it or it'll be destroyed!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Don't pretend you aren't looking forward to pics, Ron! haha
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I won't be taking photos of my ACTUAL boobs, they're hideous, just a suitable about of cleavage will suffice I think. Anyone any good with a sewing machine?! Can't just rip it or it'll be destroyed!


 
What's wrong with your boobs, why are they hideous?
(I'm not angling for a pic or owt..... people will talk!!!)

But I can be a bit nifty with a sewing machine!! Shame you're so far away!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> What's wrong with your boobs, why are they hideous?
> (I'm not angling for a pic or owt..... people will talk!!!)
> 
> But I can be a bit nifty with a sewing machine!! Shame you're so far away!


My boobs are ugly! I don't like them at all! They're fine with a bra but when they're let loose, eurgh! :lol2: Yeah you are a bit far, I might take it into a shop and get them to do it for me or something, there's one place I took a dress to cos I got too fat to fit in it and they sorted it for £20, bargain!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> a-thank you. Job is going great! Day off today so I fancy going photographing. It's the first day of the IOW fest down 'ere.


Cool. Me too, just got my hair cut an went to the reptile shop. They got more Green Tree Frogs in and they are huge compared to mine!. As soon as i sell my Salamander babies and free up some space i will be getting a new viv for some more Green Tree Frogs as i think the 2 in the shop were female and i have 2 males, so im thinking pair them up and then abit of wife swapping :2thumbfor the frogs!!!)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay, got my longleat trip at the start of july all booked :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I need to go to Longleat this year, I just don't want any monkeys destroying my car! But apparently you don't have to go through the monkey bit. I just want to see the lions really, I've got an obsession with big cats. Tigers are my faves though by far, loooove them.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yoohoo.


----------



## manda88

Is/was that one of your tads?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I need to go to Longleat this year, I just don't want any monkeys destroying my car! But apparently you don't have to go through the monkey bit. I just want to see the lions really, I've got an obsession with big cats. Tigers are my faves though by far, loooove them.


I've heard the monkeys are not on display and they are making a new enclosure that you dont drive though, because they had too many complaints :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


Bloody hell well done! They look amazing!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've heard the monkeys are not on display and they are making a new enclosure that you dont drive though, because they had too many complaints :lol2:


Thank god for that haha, to be fair I think it's cheeky that the park wouldn't accept liability for any damage caused to cars, cos I'm not being funny but if some chimp waltzed over to my car and decided to smash it's head through my windscreen, I'd want them to flippin' pay for a new one!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, i'm glad the monkeys are behind a screen now because my boyfriend wouldnt drive his precious car anywhere near them :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thanks Mandy.
I want to get some better pics but it's so hard to manually focus on such a quick little thing!


----------



## _jake_

I neeeed help


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks Mandy.
> I want to get some better pics but it's so hard to manually focus on such a quick little thing!


How big are they?



_jake_ said:


> I neeeed help


What's up?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Literally about half an inch.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Although... Having said that.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> How big are they?
> 
> 
> 
> What's up?




















Which one?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> image
> image
> 
> Which one?
> imageimage


ERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR....

Frog?

HELLO?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> image
> image
> 
> Which one?
> imageimage


Green Tree Frog! I'm getting more soon.

Cool FBT's Flan. I think they look quite cool without the orange bellies. Is it too late to make them have orange bellies??? How many you got?

Although i do like Anoles. My rep shop had a painted dragon in and i'm quite taken with him....... I want a lizard


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Green Tree Frog! I'm getting more soon.
> 
> Cool FBT's Flan. I think they look quite cool without the orange bellies. Is it too late to make them have orange bellies??? How many you got?


Fifty-odd. haha.
I think supplementing them with cantathanxawanxathinxathanzin or w/e it's called will give them red bellies but I have no idea where to get canthawanxaplanxagahatnsgnanaja8=oathanxathin from. Plus I like the yellow bellies too!


----------



## _jake_

I dunno. I like lizards, hardly ever kept frogs. Hmmmm. Wanna make a live planted tank from this one:









Which is perfect for both, and have a smaller tank for some FBT or summit


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I dunno. I like lizards, hardly ever kept frogs. Hmmmm. Wanna make a live planted tank from this one:
> image
> 
> Which is perfect for both, and have a smaller tank for some FBT or summit


I got a tank like that spare. I just feel its going to be too much hassle making a lid thats both escape proof and capable of holding lights......hhhmmmm. My dad thinks i should do it instead of getting another Exo-terra.


----------



## _jake_

The black plastic is removable, so im planning on glueing some fine mesh to the ledge and just use that as a lid


----------



## manda88

Get the White Lipped, they're cooler than those lizard things! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Its a USA GTF. I dunno, my local shop only stocks these, and don't want to spend like £30 on courier!mg:


----------



## manda88

USA Green, White Lipped, same difference, I'm too stupid to notice :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Dumb ass.


----------



## manda88

Oi!


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> My boobs are ugly! I don't like them at all! They're fine with a bra but when they're let loose, eurgh! :lol2: Yeah you are a bit far, I might take it into a shop and get them to do it for me or something, there's one place I took a dress to cos I got too fat to fit in it and they sorted it for £20, bargain!


smart i can live from one pair of clothes my whole life and spend the rest on frogs


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Oi!


But your smart becuase you've got Diglett!

And I voted for you and Matt as the 'nicest couple' in the off topic nomination type thiing!:no1:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> But your smart becuase you've got Diglett!
> 
> And I voted for you and Matt as the 'nicest couple' in the off topic nomination type thiing!:no1:


Woohoo Diglett is awesome! And what's this nicest couple thing?! And where do I find it?!


----------



## RhianB87

Hey!
How is everyone??


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Woohoo Diglett is awesome! And what's this nicest couple thing?! And where do I find it?!


Go to off-topic, theres a thread there!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Hey!
> How is everyone??


Im very goood

yourself?


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Im very goood
> 
> yourself?


cool 

I'm shattered but good


----------



## _jake_

Same! Day off school tommorow, so I'm trying to stay awake! Lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Fifty-odd. haha.
> I think supplementing them with cantathanxawanxathinxathanzin or w/e it's called will give them red bellies but I have no idea where to get canthawanxaplanxagahatnsgnanaja8=oathanxathin from. Plus I like the yellow bellies too!


Go to the pet shop, buy some canary colour food, feed it to the crickets, feed the crickets to the toads. Simples! (my fave word at the mo!):lol2:


On a regular basis, I gut-load my crickets with fish flake- as well as the added vits, it usually has colour-enhancing ingredients.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

wow I had a lot to drink last night :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> wow I had a lot to drink last night :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I was still wearing my ' i love vodka' wrist band when I woke up this morning :lol2: I have work in a bit too = fail


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I was still wearing my ' i love vodka' wrist band when I woke up this morning :lol2: I have work in a bit too = fail


 
Were you in Revolution by any chance????


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yes, and varsity and union rooms! Been invited out again tonight.. Not sure though :lol2:


----------



## manda88

I'm not a fan of drinking, I like sitting in a pub and having a good chat! As long as there's Diet Coke I'm sorted. Maybe a small glass of wine. But I HATE clubbing with a passion, the music is utter turd balls and it's full of tramps and pikeys trying to get laid.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was too old for townie clubs when I was 18.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I Do like quiet pubs too, but once in a while I like to let my hair down and do some rubbish dancing :lol2: im not out looking to get laid, I have a boyfriend. Nor do I tart myself up.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I Do like quiet pubs too, but once in a while I like to let my hair down and do some rubbish dancing :lol2: im not out looking to get laid, I have a boyfriend. *Nor do I tart myself up*.


 I do.:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

:lol2: I didn't mean to stereotype people that go clubbing, I've just re-read what I wrote and it might be offensive to some! I meant the majority of people there are skanky tramps and pikeys, but you sometimes get normal people just out for a good time. I can't dance to save my life, I feel like a complete tit if I try!


----------



## RhianB87

Im more a quite pub person as well for the same reasons as Manda, the people that normally go clubbing!

But sometimes I do like going to good old flaires


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm not a fan of drinking, I like sitting in a pub and having a good chat! As long as there's Diet Coke I'm sorted. Maybe a small glass of wine. But I HATE clubbing with a passion, the music is utter turd balls and it's full of tramps and pikeys trying to get laid.


Utter turd balls:lol2:


----------



## Frogmad

New Kittens have arrived and thought I'd show you their utter cuteness!!!
































name suggestions anyone???


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

They are VERY VERY cute!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Kit and Kat:lol2:


----------



## Frogmad

:lol2: nah have found if you name animals like that then one dies!!!
gotta be pretty original type names as well (not that i'm fussy!!)


----------



## _jake_

Patch and Tortie? :lol:


----------



## Frogmad

patch reminds me of border collies!!
it's a shame the tortie isnt one of those freaky throw-back males then she would have been called herman (as in hermans tortoise (shell))


----------



## Ron Magpie

Frogmad said:


> patch reminds me of border collies!!
> it's a shame the tortie isnt one of those freaky throw-back males then she would have been called herman (as in hermans tortoise (shell))


Hermione.


----------



## chulainn

Hermione if :lol2: .


----------



## _jake_

Harry!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Were you in Revolution by any chance????


I've been there! It's not 'alf bad. I started chatting to a girl there and I accidentally poked her in the eye with my glasses.
I'm not a big drinker and I prefer a pub.

Call the kittens Harvey and Eliot.


----------



## Frogmad

Kittens now have names:
Tortie female is Demeter 
B&W male is Quaxo

both are names and characters in TS Eliot's Old Possums book of Prctical Cats - "The Naming of Cats" and of course the musical Cats, in 11 years nursing i've not come across those names for cats which is all good!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Love it!

Whoopee! Went up to my favorite tree in the woods today and collected some leafmould, so I can get started on Project Shift Around. Fido the plated lizard will move into the vacant 30" tank in my bedroom- he's getting old, now, and really isn't all that active anymore; Blue the corn snake will then move into Fido's 3 ft tank, which leaves his 2ft tank free for Gostoso the cane toad. Simples!

I'm going to use a mixture of the leafmould and orchid bark as a substrate for the toad, with bark and wood hides, a suitably-sized water bowl and scindapsis and leafy begonia planting- probably in cunningly-concealed pots. Fairly simple and straight-forward, but it should look nice.

I *love* setting up new tanks!


----------



## _jake_

Me too Ron! Getting a leopard gecko in a week or two, but for safety reasons I.e Impaction, i'm keeping it in a sterile enviroment whilst its still young. But planning on a tidy 3/4' viv fully desert styled-out! Then look at filling my arboreal tank at the rep shop in September!


----------



## RhianB87

Leos are awesome!

Mine is on sand which is frowned apon on here :gasp: 

O well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Leos are awesome!
> 
> Mine is on sand which is frowned apon on here :gasp:
> 
> O well :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Heretic, *HERETIC!* You will be smote with a mighty smighting, and probably burned at the stake!


Joking aside, it may well be worth providing a sand-free area for feeding- say some nice slate- even if you use a feeding bowl, but lots of people keep their lizards on play sand with no apparent problems.


----------



## RhianB87

I know I am an evil person!

she has a dish for her food if she is getting meal worms.

She has been on it for 6 years with no issues


----------



## _jake_

When I kept reps about a year ago now. My vittikins/leos were all on sand. As a precuation I just used a small plastic tub for live feedings


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> I know I am an evil person!
> 
> she has a dish for her food if she is getting meal worms.
> 
> She has been on it for 6 years with no issues


I wouldn't even be worrying about what others think, the ratio of the amount of leos kept on sand to impaction problems would be nil. Like 1,000,000:100 :lol2: But then I believe that if your husbandry is 100% correct a healthy leo should be able to pass a few grains of sand!:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

iv ehad my uro on sand for 12 years andf always kept leos on sand and never lost any i dont care what anyone says a healthy animal will not get impacted.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> iv ehad my uro on sand for 12 years andf always kept leos on sand and never lost any i dont care what anyone says a healthy animal will not get impacted.


No, Jay, you've got it wrong- *all* reptiles and amphibians are fundamentally suicidal. They can't wait to squaff themselves full of sand/gravel/bark at the first opportunity- and failing that, they will creatively hang themselves with moss. You have to be vigilant 24/7- think prisoners on Suicide Watch. My theory is that this is because they haven't figured out how to open sleeping pill bottles yet...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> No, Jay, you've got it wrong- *all* reptiles and amphibians are fundamentally suicidal. They can't wait to squaff themselves full of sand/gravel/bark at the first opportunity- and failing that, they will creatively hang themselves with moss. You have to be vigilant 24/7- think prisoners on Suicide Watch. My theory is that this is because they haven't figured out how to open sleeping pill bottles yet...:whistling2:


Damn lizard lock!:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> No, Jay, you've got it wrong- *all* reptiles and amphibians are fundamentally suicidal. They can't wait to squaff themselves full of sand/gravel/bark at the first opportunity- and failing that, they will creatively hang themselves with moss. You have to be vigilant 24/7- think prisoners on Suicide Watch. My theory is that this is because they haven't figured out how to open sleeping pill bottles yet...:whistling2:


 
Ahh thats why my FBT are always holding each other under water, its a suicide cult!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Ahh thats why my FBT are always holding each other under water, its a suicide cult!! :whistling2:


Yep. Your viv is a kind of froggy Jonestown.:gasp::gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep. Your viv is a kind of froggy Jonestown.:gasp::gasp:


 
They will be sending out communications to other FBT as there is only 3 of them! They need a bigger cult!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm moving my leo back to a half sand set up, the rest will be rocks and excavator clay. I want to let him dig.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm moving my leo back to a half sand set up, the rest will be rocks and excavator clay. I want to let him dig.


 Heresy is spreading for and wide!:gasp::gasp:


----------



## manda88

Finally uploaded the pics I took when I went to Richmond Park last week, just thought I'd show a couple of them off to those of you who enjoyed the last ones!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Seriously, Manda, you should do this as a career- fab quality, as always!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Heresy is spreading for and wide!:gasp::gasp:


If only some of the hardcore lizard keepers ventured into this section! There would be murder afoot!!


I cant see your photos Manda  Damn work!! I will check them out later on!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Seriously, Manda, you should do this as a career- fab quality, as always!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


Thank you! I need to have a search for a site where I can post them or something, but I best not do it while at work!



FallenAngel said:


> If only some of the hardcore lizard keepers ventured into this section! There would be murder afoot!!
> 
> 
> I cant see your photos Manda  Damn work!! I will check them out later on!


You'll be able to see them on my facebook! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *If only some of the hardcore lizard keepers ventured into this section! There would be murder afoot!!*
> 
> 
> I cant see your photos Manda  Damn work!! I will check them out later on!


Hmm. have you seen their 'Off-topic'?:gasp: I def prefer the ones on here and Shelled...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Heresy is spreading for and wide!:gasp::gasp:


 
You're spreading far and wide!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Hmm. have you seen their 'Off-topic'?:gasp: I def prefer the ones on here and Shelled...


I imagine the problem is just sheer numbers, we seem to have 10-15 people in here so everybody knows each other.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're spreading far and wide!


 Nope- seem to be shrinking- the semi-ex keeps complaining that I'm getting too skinny!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I imagine the problem is just sheer numbers, we seem to have 10-15 people in here so everybody knows each other.


 A point, but they definitely seem to have some hardcore regulars, who, to put it nicely, don't seem to be as friendly.


----------



## RhianB87

I venture in there sometimes but its like a mob attack when someone does something different! 

Someone wrote a while ago a discription of each section which was quite funny but I cant remember where it was!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I venture in there sometimes but its like a mob attack when someone does something different!
> 
> Someone wrote a while ago a discription of each section which was quite funny but I cant remember where it was!


 Sounds good- if you find it, let us know.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where the hell is fatlad?


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> If only some of the hardcore lizard keepers ventured into this section! There would be murder afoot!!
> 
> 
> I cant see your photos Manda  Damn work!! I will check them out later on!


Us lot see sense haha! The majority of the 'hardcore keepers' are just breeders trying to save money: victory: Yet, they believe its cruel to keep a leo on sand becuase of a slight chance they may become impacted, what about the 1,000,000's of leos suffering becuase of trying to create 'pretty' morphs! Ever heard of the 'enigma disorder'? poor sods.


----------



## _jake_

The thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/411097-summary-rfuk.html


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> The thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/411097-summary-rfuk.html


 
hahaha I remember that. Phibs had a brief moody spell (You're welcome *cough* buddha statue *cough*)


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> hahaha I remember that. Phibs had a brief moody spell (You're welcome *cough* buddha statue *cough*)


:lol2:


----------



## manda88

I like the amphib summary, I like the idea of punching other members in the head!


----------



## _jake_

You would! Bully


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> You would! Bully


Haha obviously with the padded gloves on....:whistling2:

On another note, anyone want a corn snake?! Have just bought one off a guy who can no longer look after it, so we've taken it off his hands to sell it for him!


----------



## _jake_

ME! mg: Can you make my mum suddenly like them though?


----------



## manda88

How can she NOT like them! They're awesome! Just tell her it's a deformed kitten.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Haha obviously with the padded gloves on....:whistling2:
> 
> On another note, anyone want a corn snake?! Have just bought one off a guy who can no longer look after it, so we've taken it off his hands to sell it for him!


 Is it an expensive morph????:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Love it- worrying how true it still is, although Shelled is a lot more friendly nowadays- mostly.:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Is it an expensive morph????:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Love it- worrying how true it still is, although Shelled is a lot more friendly nowadays- mostly.:whistling2:


Unfortunately not, it's described as 'red' so I can only assume it's a normal!! :lol2: It was his girlfriend who described it though so it could be anything. Am gonna go and collect it after work so will have some more info then and will take some pics and post it in the classifieds.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> How can she NOT like them! They're awesome! Just tell her it's a deformed kitten.


She is petrified of snakes. In one rep shop, she ran out when she saw a hatchling corn. Good thing she didn't see the 9ft retic:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> She is petrified of snakes. In one rep shop, she ran out when she saw a hatchling corn. Good thing she didn't see the 9ft retic:whistling2:


Haha aww bless her, to be fair I don't think any of my friends would go near one with a barge pole, they don't understand the wonder of reptiles!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> She is petrified of snakes. In one rep shop, she ran out when she saw a hatchling corn. Good thing she didn't see the 9ft retic:whistling2:


 Hehe. My semi-ex has a bit of a snake phobia, although he's fine with all the other phibs and reps- this is why I didn't get Blue untill we split up. Now, though, he's having to get used to a snake being around.:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha aww bless her, to be fair I don't think any of my friends would go near one with a barge pole, they don't understand the wonder of reptiles!


She lets me have the lizards (when I get some again that is) so i'm not complaining. Just a few more years untill I can move out and get one of my own. I'll have lizards and phibs to keep me satisified, for the time being:lol2:


Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. My semi-ex has a bit of a snake phobia, although he's fine with all the other phibs and reps- this is why I didn't get Blue untill we split up. Now, though, he's having to get used to a snake being around.:lol2:


You LOOOOOVE saying semi-ex don't you?

Please just get back with him. For our sakes too:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> She lets me have the lizards (when I get some again that is) so i'm not complaining. Just a few more years untill I can move out and get one of my own. I'll have lizards and phibs to keep me satisified, for the time being:lol2:
> 
> You LOOOOOVE saying semi-ex don't you?
> 
> *Please just get back with him. For our sakes too:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:*


I nearly choked on my wine!:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Here is a tip, boys and girls: *Don't* try to laugh and drink wine at the same time; it's bad, ok?


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> I nearly choked on my wine!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Or just a proper ex.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Or just a proper ex.:whistling2:


As they say on Faceache, 'it's complicated'. Short summary (I'm sure I've said this before!?), we were together for 7 years, it went pear-shaped, split for a year and a half, now he wants to get back together, so do I, but I have reservations. The End (?) :lol2:


Oh, and he's taking me to Brighton for my birthday next weekend...


----------



## RhianB87

Make him pay for it all :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Do you love him? 

No > Tell him to fook off

Yes > Forget the past, go have a wonderful relationship

Not sure > Re-think your sexuallity? LOL


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Do you love him?
> 
> No > Tell him to fook off
> 
> Yes > Forget the past, go have a wonderful relationship
> 
> Not sure > Re-think your sexuallity? LOL


*Of course* I do. That was never the question. And I genuinely think he does me- but the grass was greener. Except it wasn't...:whistling2:

My problem is, I've got pretty used to being single, and making decisions for *me*. Having to do all that 'we' thing again takes some thought.

@FallenAngel: He is. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I'm glad he is!

Maybe see how the weekend goes and go from there


----------



## RhianB87

I am thinking of entering the POTM comp but have no ideas as want to use one of the frogs! 

Anyone have any good idea?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am thinking of entering the POTM comp but have no ideas as want to use one of the frogs!
> 
> Anyone have any good idea?


Put Boris in your mouth and get a pic of it! :lol2:

We're scrapping the selling of the snake cos the bloke we were buying it off doesn't want any less than £120 for it, even though he was given the snake for free and he paid about £100 for the viv, stupid little man. But oh well he's gonna get F'ed in the A when his landlord finds out mwahahaha!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Put Boris in your mouth and get a pic of it! :lol2:
> 
> We're scrapping the selling of the snake cos the bloke we were buying it off doesn't want any less than £120 for it, even though he was given the snake for free and he paid about £100 for the viv, stupid little man. But oh well he's gonna get F'ed in the A when his landlord finds out mwahahaha!


 
He still leaks everywhere when you pick him up so no 

O right! Yeah silly man


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> He still leaks everywhere when you pick him up so no
> 
> O right! Yeah silly man


Mmmmm frog pee! :mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87

Its lovely! :whistling2:


Just went for a hand shot in the end. Its a rubbish photo but O well!

I take it your bored at work as well?


----------



## manda88

Always. I've only just noticed it's not even 10am yet. :2wallbang:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Always. I've only just noticed it's not even 10am yet. :2wallbang:


Haha, yeah I know! Ive got another hour and 15 minutes of sitting on tills!! :bash:


----------



## manda88

I've got another 7 hours and 15 minutes of sitting here pretending to work! :lol2: Time does go quicker if I work to be fair, maybe I should actually do something.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've got another 7 hours and 15 minutes of sitting here pretending to work! :lol2: Time does go quicker if I work to be fair, maybe I should actually do something.


 
Why would you want to actually do work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Why would you want to actually do work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


'Want' isn't the right word! Haha. But as I'm getting paid for being here I may as well do something...... :zzz:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> 'Want' isn't the right word! Haha. But as I'm getting paid for being here I may as well do something...... :zzz:


 
hehe, I guess you might have to do something... eventually :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *Put Boris in your mouth and get a pic of it!* :lol2:
> 
> We're scrapping the selling of the snake cos the bloke we were buying it off doesn't want any less than £120 for it, even though he was given the snake for free and he paid about £100 for the viv, stupid little man. But oh well he's gonna get F'ed in the A when his landlord finds out mwahahaha![/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe I should do that with Gostoso the cane toad- a sort of 'don't try this at home, kids' pic!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I like the amphib summary, I like the idea of punching other members in the head!


 
Wrong. Wrong. Wrong. 

You know very well that the 'Phib section rubs cheese sandwiches in people's faces!!! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Maybe I should do that with Gostoso the cane toad- a sort of 'don't try this at home, kids' pic!:lol2::lol2:


 
1) you must have a huge mouth
2) wont that have some umm adverse affects? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> You know very well that the 'Phib section rubs cheese sandwiches in people's faces!!! :2thumb:


 
whats this from??


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> manda88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Put Boris in your mouth and get a pic of it!* :lol2:
> 
> We're scrapping the selling of the snake cos the bloke we were buying it off doesn't want any less than £120 for it, even though he was given the snake for free and he paid about £100 for the viv, stupid little man. But oh well he's gonna get F'ed in the A when his landlord finds out mwahahaha![/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe I should do that with Gostoso the cane toad- a sort of 'don't try this at home, kids' pic!:lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think you should get a pic of you looking lke you're licking it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pipkin28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Wrong. Wrong.
> 
> You know very well that the 'Phib section rubs cheese sandwiches in people's faces!!! :2thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're so right!! That was HILARIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> FallenAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats this from??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have to ask Flan next time he's on! Or search for posts that say 'rubbed sandwiches in his face', then all will become clear!
Click to expand...


----------



## RhianB87

Lol I will do when I am not at work 

Is anyone going to the Kempton show in August?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Lol I will do when I am not at work
> 
> Is anyone going to the Kempton show in August?


Meeeeee! It's only up the road so will definitely be there. Will have to restrain myself from buying any more animals though, anything but animals! Not sure how that'll turn out though :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Ron Magpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I do think you should get a pic of you looking lke you're licking it!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You're so right!! That was HILARIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to ask Flan next time he's on! Or search for posts that say 'rubbed sandwiches in his face', then all will become clear!
> 
> 
> 
> Frog porn!:lol2::lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> manda88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frog porn!:lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha eurgh! I have a pic of me looking like I'm licking a carp, the carp looks positively petrified! I would post it but it's genuinely offensive.
Click to expand...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What's the kempton show?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the kempton show?


From what I gather it's a huge show where you can buy anything and everything reptilian, and it's at Kempton Park Racecourse in Middlesex. For some reason I thought it was at Sandown racecourse!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> From what I gather it's a huge show where you can buy anything and everything reptilian, and it's at Sandown racecourse I think?


 
But da fwogs?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> But da fwogs?


What about da fwogs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What about da fwogs?


 
They for the sale there?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> They for the sale there?


Definitely! If you go to the general herp chat section or somewhere round that part of the forum, there's a whole thread on it. I can't believe you've not heard of it, it's only up the road from you!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Definitely! If you go to the general herp chat section or somewhere round that part of the forum, there's a whole thread on it. I can't believe you've not heard of it, it's only up the road from you!


I'm a loser, that's why: victory:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm a loser, that's why: victory:


Touché. Maybe I'll see you there! Then you can help me not to buy things!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah if I can get someone to go with, I will have two empty tanks ready by then! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah if I can get someone to go with, I will have two empty tanks ready by then! :2thumb:


Woohoo! Me and Matthew will be attending, I don't really know how we'll be able to get home without another animal. Unless it's a corn, I'm allowed one of those, I may be picking one up from cornmorphs if the one I want isn't ready this time next month!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Woohoo! Me and Matthew will be attending, I don't really know how we'll be able to get home without another animal. Unless it's a corn, I'm allowed one of those, I may be picking one up from cornmorphs if the one I want isn't ready this time next month!


Oooh well hopefully see you there, no way I'm going alone but I can't imagine any mates wanting to go so I'll probably drag my mum along :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oooh well hopefully see you there, no way I'm going alone but I can't imagine any mates wanting to go so I'll probably drag my mum along :lol2:


Haha I bet your mum will be overjoyed to hear that! I'll be the one gasping at everything I see, running over to it and then screaming OMG IT'S SO CUTE!!! and then begging Matt to let me take it home, and Matt will be the really tall guy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha I bet your mum will be overjoyed to hear that! I'll be the one gasping at everything I see, running over to it and then screaming OMG IT'S SO CUTE!!! and then begging Matt to let me take it home, and Matt will be the really tall guy.


Ok. Tall guy. Shrieky girl. Got it!


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok. Tall guy. Shrieky girl. Got it!


 
:lol2: You wont be able to miss those two!!


I will be draggin the OH along, He wants to get a leopard gecko so might get it from there. And I will be trying to stop myself from purchasing something as well!!

We should all meet up and go to the pub (for you over 18s out there!)


----------



## _jake_

Damn. You guys should come to the South West Exotics Expo only in bristol so not too 'south westerny'. I'd love to meet some of you lot, Its a 5min walk from my house too! Then one of you can be my 'pretend' older bro's or sis (or both) so I havent got to drag me mum round so I can buy thiiinngsss!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm so bloody busy these days. Sup slackersssssssssssssssss.

I just got the complete 2009 specials of Doctor Who! Wahey!
Still have to watch the fourth series though (I'm doing them in order). GEEEK.

Anyhow, @Fallen Angel; I got in a fight in year 5 with a boy named Stefan Catlow. I got him on the floor and rubbed sandwiches in his face. Some members (pipkin and manda most notably) found this hirarious.

He didn't. He retaliated and made me eat grass cuttings.
Yum.

Anyone want some FBTs? Mine're getting pretty damn big.
I might pop an ad in classifieds.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im
going kempton it's only about 15 minute drive from me


----------



## _jake_

I want some Harvey! Courier with cost a fortune compared to the froggies though haha!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Whereabouts do you live, Jakey? I'll see how cheap I can get it.


----------



## manda88

Fl.....Flan? Is that.....is that you??? :gasp: Hows the job going?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I want to go to the south west expo, but I think Matt is working so I won't be able to get there


----------



## ipreferaflan

It is me. Sorry I haven't been on much.
I don't get to use the internet whilst I'm at work.

UNLIKE MOST OF YOU!

Lucky biatches.

Job is going great! I'm lovin' it.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Whereabouts do you live, Jakey? I'll see how cheap I can get it.


Bristttooolll!!!!!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I want to go to the south west expo, but I think Matt is working so I won't be able to get there


Ahh unlucky! I'm hopeing to get a crestie and some darts or something there:no1:


----------



## RhianB87

My college is after some FBT's, how much do you want for them. not to sure how I would get them from yours though..


----------



## _jake_

Where is everyonnneee! Get your froggie bottoms on here!


----------



## manda88

I'm here but about to go to bed! Night night children.


----------



## RhianB87

I'm here for a bit longer!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> It is me. Sorry I haven't been on much.
> I don't get to use the internet whilst I'm at work.
> 
> UNLIKE MOST OF YOU!
> 
> Lucky biatches.


 Good to hear, mate!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon Everyone!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Pipkin28

Aft'noon.

Much better now most of the people in work have bogged off early, I get to sit in the office in relative peace!!

So, I've managed to find the time to find this article..... spot the mistake!!
Homer the blind turtle is moving to Newquay | reptiles | Petmuch


----------



## RhianB87

Isnt the picture a tortoise?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Isnt the picture a tortoise?


 It is, but Americans call them all turtles- I assume the writer speaks American English.


----------



## Pipkin28

It does appear to be an american article, perhaps they should've clarified it by calling it a 'sea turtle' as opposed to a 'land turtle' which is what they call tortoises. The picture is a land turtle so would not be the one heading to Blue Reef Aquarium, unless they want it to drown so they can use the shell as an ashtray!! lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> It is, but Americans call them all turtles- I assume the writer speaks American English.


And also mentioned it had flippers.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Just thought I would let people know that a store in Surrey has had someone come in who is selling there dart frogs not sure what kind he didn't say but he said they were green and black and black and blue so i was thinking possibly dendrobates auratus el cope or costa rica. They are selling them very cheap. I would have them but dont have space. PM me for more details.


----------



## _jake_

Good day all.

I have shockingly just consumed 500 calories becuase I just ate a big bar of dairy milk myself. Why dont they punch you when you snap off a chunk, would stop you from eating it all. I think. :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Has anybody ever tried Mega Sour Apples?
I love sour sweets and these are the strongest, sourest, most eye-watering sour sweets I've ever eaten.

My tongue hurts.


----------



## manda88

Jake, I think you have a very valid point, but I wouldn't enjoy being punched in the face, I think it'd be better if it sprayed wee on you or something.
Harv, no. Sour things are not cool.
I want pizza.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Jake, I think you have a very valid point, but I wouldn't enjoy being punched in the face, I think it'd be better if it sprayed wee on you or something.
> Harv, no. Sour things are not cool.
> I want pizza.


Wee you could deal with. Change your T-shirt. Where as my point states a punch in the face would temperalliy confuse you. Dropping the chocolate bar whilst running to look in a mirror.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys  Long time no speak. 

Lately I've been knitting a frog for my 4 year old niece, it's not brilliant, but for only my second attempt at making a toy, I don't think it's too terrible


----------



## soundstounite

nice legs


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hey guys  Long time no speak.
> 
> Lately I've been knitting a frog for my 4 year old niece, it's not brilliant, but for only my second attempt at making a toy, I don't think it's too terrible
> 
> image


That's wicked!! I want it!


----------



## manda88

Sorry?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Sorry?!


I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing.


Ello you! Guessing you're not at work today then? Are you going to keep me company cos nobody else is here yet!!!


----------



## RhianB87

Do not fear! I am alive :2thumb:


How is everyone today?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hallo.


----------



## ipreferaflan

No work on Thursdays! Don't really know what to do though... Something productive.

Might just go take some pictures or sumsh*t.


----------



## manda88

Yay everyone's woken up now! If I had the day off today, I'd be fishing. The lake I'm a member of opened yesterday and someone caught 36 carp between midnight and 6pmish!! I have to wait til after work


----------



## ipreferaflan

I caught a barracuda once.


----------



## manda88

I threw in a drumstick for a barracuda in Antigua once. And then my mum threw up on someones head.


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha. I was in Cuba, fishing off the back of a boat. It was huuuuuuge!
I used to go fishing for bass n that at the beach. Last time I went (a few years ago) I accidentally killed a fish and it put me off big time.


----------



## manda88

Aww you shouldn't feel too bad, there are plenty more fish in the sea *badam TSSSSSHHH* 

I accidentally killed a tiny roach when I took my sis fishing last year, I felt awful. It had swallowed the hook so far down that I couldn't get hold of it, so I had to just cut the line and hope for the best, but it didn't recover, poor little thing. Better than what some people do though, I've seen kiddies and chavs just pull on the line with all their strength, ripping the fishes insides up. It's horrible. But at least I'm nice.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My Brom is growing a winky.


----------



## manda88

Plant porn, right there.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Aww you shouldn't feel too bad, there are plenty more fish in the sea *badam TSSSSSHHH*
> 
> I accidentally killed a tiny roach when I took my sis fishing last year, I felt awful. I had swallowed the hook so far down that I couldn't get hold of it, so I had to just cut the line and hope for the best, but it didn't recover, poor little thing. Better than what some people do though, I've seen kiddies and chavs just pull on the line with all their strength, ripping the fishes insides up. It's horrible. But at least I'm nice.


Yeah but that one needn't have died just so I could have fun. But the ethics of fishing is not an argument we want to get in to so.....



Morgan Freeman said:


> My Brom is growing a winky.
> 
> image


That's cool cos my plant is growing a minge.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A red dot minge!

Everyone show their rude plants.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Aww you shouldn't feel too bad, there are plenty more fish in the sea *badam TSSSSSHHH*
> 
> I accidentally killed a tiny roach when I took my sis fishing last year, I felt awful. I had swallowed the hook so far down that I couldn't get hold of it, so I had to just cut the line and hope for the best, but it didn't recover, poor little thing. Better than what some people do though, I've seen kiddies and chavs just pull on the line with all their strength, ripping the fishes insides up. It's horrible. But at least I'm nice.


 
Am I the only one that is worried that Manda caught herself while fishing? :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Am I the only one that is worried that Manda caught herself while fishing? :whistling2:


HAHAHA brilliant!!! I must edit it now! It's because I'm so 'me, me, me' :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah but that one needn't have died just so I could have fun. But the ethics of fishing is not an argument we want to get in to so.....
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool cos my plant is growing a minge.
> 
> image


That is sickeningly hilarious!! The more I look at it, the more I want to vomit!
And yes the subject of fishing can turn into rather a debate, but whatever, hopefully I'll catch a nice carp tonight and then I'll show it off tomorrow, either that or I'll be in a bad mood.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I am a trout.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I am a trout.


 
Nope.... you're still a muppet!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah!

CaN wE cHaNgE tHeSe Yet?


----------



## manda88

I changed mine a few weeks ago cos I'm afraid to say I got bored of Animal.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh come off it. Although I think we've made our point (if we ever actually had one).


----------



## manda88

Hows your poorly frog?


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah!
> 
> CaN wE cHaNgE tHeSe Yet?


 
Well, my avatar was always Kermit so I won't be changing!

Aww, I love all the muppet pics!!!


----------



## _jake_

Muppet pics ftw.


----------



## RhianB87

Im guessing I missed the whole muppets thing


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> Im guessing I missed the whole muppets thing


Oh, it was way back........... I remember those days, when life was good, jumpers for goalposts........*sigh*........ :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

What is with people who live in kent and muppets? Am I missing something, all the people on this reef forum I used to go on if they are from kent they have to have a muppet avatar :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What is with people who live in kent and muppets? Am I missing something, all the people on this reef forum I used to go on if they are from kent they have to have a muppet avatar :lol2:


 
No idea about the Kent thing but on here, us 'phibbie people got a load of abuse from a member, who not-so-eloquently told us we were all a bunch of newbie muppets for getting livestock from a certain source.

I pointed out that I hadn't got any animals from this supplier, therefore I was not a muppet! Then Flannie reminded me that my avatar was Kermit and thought it the funniest thing on Mother Nature's gorgeous planet, so then it was decided that everyone should change their avatar to a picture of any of the muppet/sesame street characters as a bit of a two-fingered salute!!
:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> No idea about the Kent thing but on here, us 'phibbie people got a load of abuse from a member, who not-so-eloquently told us we were all a bunch of newbie muppets for getting livestock from a certain source.
> 
> I pointed out that I hadn't got any animals from this supplier, therefore I was not a muppet! Then Flannie reminded me that my avatar was Kermit and thought it the funniest thing on Mother Nature's gorgeous planet, so then it was decided that everyone should change their avatar to a picture of any of the muppet/sesame street characters as a bit of a two-fingered salute!!
> :lol2:


:welcomerfuk:

















:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> :welcomerfuk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


They should get one made up with 'Welcome to the Nuthouse' on it!!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Or 'Leave, you'll never have a life.'


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Or 'Leave, you'll never have a life.'


 
What's a life???????











:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

That thing out of the glass windows in the walls? You know the one you tried to remove for a viv build! :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Hows your poorly frog?


Improving! He's much more green (though a little splotchy) and I think he's been nomming on fruit flies. I'm not holding out any hope though.



Pipkin28 said:


> No idea about the Kent thing but on here, us 'phibbie people got a load of abuse from a member, who not-so-eloquently told us we were all a bunch of newbie muppets for getting livestock from a certain source.
> 
> I pointed out that I hadn't got any animals from this supplier, therefore I was not a muppet! Then Flannie reminded me that my avatar was Kermit and thought it the funniest thing on Mother Nature's gorgeous planet, so then it was decided that everyone should change their avatar to a picture of any of the muppet/sesame street characters as a bit of a two-fingered salute!!
> :lol2:


It was BLOODY hilarious.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Improving! He's much more green (though a little splotchy) and I think he's been nomming on fruit flies. I'm not holding out any hope though.
> 
> 
> 
> It was BLOODY hilarious.


Good, glad to hear it 

Carrying on from yesterdays fishing convo, I managed to catch the ugliest carp in the lake, its skin was all rough and bump and it had really weird gills, like they were two huge scales! Matt caught two nice ones, the turd :devil:


----------



## _jake_

I've got a urge to slap someone across the face with a fresh wet fish.


----------



## RobM

_jake_ said:


> I've got a urge to slap someone across the face with a fresh wet fish.


Slap me! I just got my University marks


----------



## RhianB87

I really want to slap someone as well, 

Someone I work with, his missus just had a baby and she has thrown a strop on facebook because everyone at work has apparently forgotten about them, even though we have done a collection and got some presents for the baby but we havent been able to give it to either of them because they havent been into the shop!


----------



## _jake_

Here you go have my wet fish!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Eurgh I had to deal with the most smelly customers at work today, I couldnt actually finish serving them because I was almost physicly sick  Seriously how hard is it to have have a shower and change clothes.. The whloe family were like it.. Had to spray the shop with body spray after they left.


----------



## _jake_

Errrrgh minging!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I had to serve a lady who stank of cigarettes the other day. It made me feel physically sick. It was the worst.

Don't smoke, kids.


Oh and England vs. Algeria? :/


----------



## RhianB87

I've just found out one of my good friends dad may not survive the night, he has had cancer for a few months now and now his organs are starting to fail  
I want to do more to help my friend but I don't know what to do, I have texted him to call me whenever he wants if he wants a chat. 

When you hear something like this happen to someone it brings back bad memories. I lost both my grand mothers within about 14 months of each other and one of them was suffering for a long time. 

Today isnt a good day


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's awful. I'm so sorry,


----------



## Frogmad

FallenAngel said:


> I've just found out one of my good friends dad may not survive the night, he has had cancer for a few months now and now his organs are starting to fail
> I want to do more to help my friend but I don't know what to do, I have texted him to call me whenever he wants if he wants a chat.
> 
> When you hear something like this happen to someone it brings back bad memories. I lost both my grand mothers within about 14 months of each other and one of them was suffering for a long time.
> 
> Today isnt a good day


Aww thats not good, you have done what you can, offering your support often means so much to people even if they dont actually take you up on it, I am attending the funeral of one of my fellow vet nurse's husbands on monday, never met him and only met her a couple of times but always chatting on a forum, so text her when i heard the news and then wanted to go to show physical support too.
It does bring back memories I too lost family withing 12 months, although for me it was my grandad first follwed by my gran after 11 months then my nan the month after that


----------



## DeadLee

I just finished watching the new Shrek. Total rubbish, he did nothing for 90 minutes then had a go at the audience for booing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> I just finished watching the new Shrek. Total rubbish, he did nothing for 90 minutes then had a go at the audience for booing.


hahaha!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Blinx56 said:


> I just finished watching the new Shrek. Total rubbish, he did nothing for 90 minutes then had a go at the audience for booing.


......and collect a nice fat pay cheque at the end of it!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hey guys.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hello.


----------



## RhianB87

Evening!


----------



## manda88

Yo...


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I have absolutely nothing of interest to say.


----------



## RhianB87

My toads are getting very close again!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just watched the reaping, which messed with my head.. It's a very creepy film! There goes my goodnights sleep :-/


----------



## Jezza84

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just watched the reaping, which messed with my head.. It's a very creepy film! There goes my goodnights sleep :-/


its just strange, not the greatest film lol


----------



## redcherry

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just watched the reaping, which messed with my head.. It's a very creepy film! There goes my goodnights sleep :-/



ive just watched that....creepy indeed


----------



## redcherry

redcherry said:


> ive just watched that....creepy indeed



oh and hello by the way :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Just read this on someones profile and it made me laugh, following the conversation about the lizard off the topic

"i just think the phibs section is less militant than the lizard section. we might tut and shake our head but the lizard guys will bomb your car and kidnap your wife"

:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Jezza84 said:


> its just strange, not the greatest film lol


It did jump around a bit, but every time I close my eyes now I see that little girls eyes. I don't normally watch horrors before bed lol.


----------



## Pipkin28

tomclick said:


> Hi allAnother newbie here. I've joined on the recommendation of a friend on here. Looks like there are lots of interesting threads.I love gardening and messing about with the camera so you should see me joining in with those for starters.Peace out.


 
:welcome:

Look forward to lots of lovely pics!

Whereabouts in the States are you?


----------



## RhianB87

tomclick said:


> Hi allAnother newbie here. I've joined on the recommendation of a friend on here. Looks like there are lots of interesting threads.I love gardening and messing about with the camera so you should see me joining in with those for starters.Peace out.


 
:welcome:

Hello! We are quite nice here... well most of us! 

What sort of creatures do you keep?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> :welcome:
> 
> *Hello! We are quite nice here... well most of us!*
> 
> What sort of creatures do you keep?



I'm not!:lol2:
Chilling for my birthday today- Brighton was *fab*! We did the Pavilion and SeaLife (good, although the dartfrog tank was disappointing) and drank loads. The semi-ex-ex bought me a digi camera, amongst other things, so hopefully I can get some photos of the zoo up soon.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> The semi-ex-ex bought me a digi camera, amongst other things, so hopefully I can get some photos of the zoo up soon.


Cool, ive been wanting too see what animals you got and how they are kept for ages as you are very knowledgeable about animals.

Why was there a Dart tank at the sealife centre???


----------



## manda88

Happy birthday Ron!

I took some photos of various pets yesterday and thought I'd share them

I LOVE this pic, Oliver looks so unimpressed and Buddy looks really pleased!









Oliver chilling









Tommy!

















Molly the crazy boxer









And Chinook the evil cat


----------



## ipreferaflan

That cat is amazing. More fbt spawn today :/


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That cat is amazing. More fbt spawn today :/


Thanks, he's evil. MORE spawn?! You've got your own business, right there.


----------



## DeadLee

Oh god work is so boring i have been doing nothing but scan for 8 hours a day for 2 weeks!!


----------



## DeadLee

Hmm my signature wont display even though i am using the IMG tags and i havnt changed my sig in ages


----------



## manda88

Blinx56 said:


> Hmm my signature wont display even though i am using the IMG tags and i havnt changed my sig in ages


I can still see it


----------



## RobM

manda88 said:


> Thanks, he's evil. MORE spawn?! You've got your own business, right there.


Why is he evil? he looks lovely


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> That cat is amazing. More fbt spawn today :/


 
Ive got someone who would take them if you werent so far away, how are the rest of your many babies getting along?


Awesome pictures Manda! Loving the first one!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Flanman: have you tried any colour feeding yet?


----------



## manda88

RobM said:


> Why is he evil? he looks lovely


Looks can be deceiving! He doesn't like people touching him, like if I had tried to stroke him while he was sitting on that fence, he would have either bitten me or scratched me. He used to sit on the stairs and swipe at anyone who walked past, and if you walked past him while he was just sat somewhere, he'd go for your legs and draw blood! He loves my mum but he still attacks her too, like she'll be stroking him and he'll get bored of the attention and suddenly try to rip her hand off :lol2: He used to be enormously fat too but he's about 13 now and my mum thinks he may have cancer as he's lost to much weight, even though he eats 5 sachets of food a day!!
Sorry, Chinook's life story there!!



FallenAngel said:


> Ive got someone who would take them if you werent so far away, how are the rest of your many babies getting along?
> 
> 
> Awesome pictures Manda! Loving the first one!


Thank you! I'm in the process of making a website right now to see if I can get anywhere with my pics :2thumb:


----------



## RobM

manda88 said:


> Looks can be deceiving! He doesn't like people touching him, like if I had tried to stroke him while he was sitting on that fence, he would have either bitten me or scratched me. He used to sit on the stairs and swipe at anyone who walked past, and if you walked past him while he was just sat somewhere, he'd go for your legs and draw blood! He loves my mum but he still attacks her too, like she'll be stroking him and he'll get bored of the attention and suddenly try to rip her hand off :lol2: He used to be enormously fat too but he's about 13 now and my mum thinks he may have cancer as he's lost to much weight, even though he eats 5 sachets of food a day!!
> Sorry, Chinook's life story there!!


I think you're exaggerating


----------



## Frogmad

manda88 said:


> Looks can be deceiving! He doesn't like people touching him, like if I had tried to stroke him while he was sitting on that fence, he would have either bitten me or scratched me. He used to sit on the stairs and swipe at anyone who walked past, and if you walked past him while he was just sat somewhere, he'd go for your legs and draw blood! He loves my mum but he still attacks her too, like she'll be stroking him and he'll get bored of the attention and suddenly try to rip her hand off :lol2: He used to be enormously fat too but* he's about 13 now and my mum thinks he may have cancer as he's lost to much weight, even though he eats 5 sachets of food a day!!*
> Sorry, Chinook's life story there!!
> 
> Thank you! I'm in the process of making a website right now to see if I can get anywhere with my pics :2thumb:


could be that he has an overactive thyroid....aggressive and weight loss with a massive appetite are classic signs, or kidney probs, weight loss doesnt have to mean (and in a lot of cases) cancer!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Flanman: have you tried any colour feeding yet?


Not yet. I have some colour-enhancing fish food being delivered soon. It contains the chemical they say helps them reverse their creamy bellies. I'm gonna take pics of the process and see if it works.


----------



## jme2049

Did your waxy recover flan? I remember him being poorly?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Did your waxy recover flan? I remember him being poorly?


He's still clinging on. There was an improvement and now he's deteriorating again :/


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> He's still clinging on. There was an improvement and now he's deteriorating again :/


Sorry to hear that mate, hope he makes a recovery.

One of my Fbt's has escaped somehow and i've been looking for him all day. Can't find him anywhere, he was my first amphib aswell so im quite sad. If im honest i don't think he'll survive much more.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate, hope he makes a recovery.
> 
> One of my Fbt's has escaped somehow and i've been looking for him all day. Can't find him anywhere, he was my first amphib aswell so im quite sad. If im honest i don't think he'll survive much more.


Sure he's not just hiding? Seal off the room the tank is in and place a large water dish in the middle. He might be able to find it (and then hopefully you can find him!).


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Sure he's not just hiding? Seal off the room the tank is in and place a large water dish in the middle. He might be able to find it (and then hopefully you can find him!).


He's defo not hiding. It was my day off so i cleaned out the whole tank and never found him. He went last night some time. I'll try that water bowl tip now. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> He's defo not hiding. It was my day off so i cleaned out the whole tank and never found him. He went last night some time. I'll try that water bowl tip now. Fingers crossed.


Try some wet towels/cloths in sheltered places too. They do have a good sense for finding water.


----------



## manda88

RobM said:


> I think you're exaggerating


Haha trust me I'm not! We think he behaves like that because he was taken away from his mum too soon, either that or he's just a natural born arse hole!!



Frogmad said:


> could be that he has an overactive thyroid....aggressive and weight loss with a massive appetite are classic signs, or kidney probs, weight loss doesnt have to mean (and in a lot of cases) cancer!!


I think that was the other thing she said, I'm pretty sure she's taking him to the vets this week so we'll see! I think my mum's worried about it being cancer because our last dog died of it.


----------



## RobM

manda88 said:


> Haha trust me I'm not! We think he behaves like that because he was taken away from his mum too soon, either that or he's just a natural born arse hole!!


haha, you get them in all species!


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Try some wet towels/cloths in sheltered places too. They do have a good sense for finding water.


Will do Ron. I hope he survives. He was my favourite.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I think that was the other thing she said, I'm pretty sure she's taking him to the vets this week so we'll see! I think my mum's worried about it being cancer because our last dog died of it.


 
My cat has lost weight even though he is still eating well, I think its also an old age thing because my grumpy old man is 18!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hello b*tches.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hello b*tches.


Hello wh*re. I got my New World Exotics voucher for POTM yesterday, I hope they go to Kempton Park so I can use it!!! Dunno what I'm gonna buy with it though cos you can't buy live food with it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Hello wh*re. I got my New World Exotics voucher for POTM yesterday, I hope they go to Kempton Park so I can use it!!! Dunno what I'm gonna buy with it though cos you can't buy live food with it.


Well if they do you can take mine aswell cos all I want is livefood!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well if they do you can take mine aswell cos all I want is livefood!


Same. When did you win yours? Cos they're only valid for 6 months. I'll probably use mine to get hides and wood and stuff, depends what they've got really. I thought the voucher was for Reptile Cymru!


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon, 
How is everyone?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Same. When did you win yours? Cos they're only valid for 6 months. I'll probably use mine to get hides and wood and stuff, depends what they've got really. I thought the voucher was for Reptile Cymru!


I must have 2/3 months left. Mehness.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon,
> How is everyone?


 
I've had the most Jeremy Kyle weekend ever.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've had the most Jeremy Kyle weekend ever.


 
Do we get to guess the title of the show???

My guess...... "My unemployed, male lover slept with my best mate's teacher's dad and now he's having their illigitimate baby....Lie detector results."

:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pipkin28 said:


> Do we get to guess the title of the show???
> 
> My guess...... "My unemployed, male lover slept with my best mate's teacher's dad and now he's having their illigitimate baby....Lie detector results."
> 
> :lol2:


There's a teacher involved. But that's it.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's a teacher involved. But that's it.


*Puts feet up (not really, I'm in work) and waits for the story to unfold.....*

Spill.......


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sfdwfre


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> sfdwfre


Some F***er Did What F***ers Really Enjoy?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Some F***er Did What F***ers Really Enjoy?


F***ing?


----------



## DeadLee

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've had the most Jeremy Kyle weekend ever.


You just found out that your old primary school teacher is actually your dad. And your dad (formely know as your teacher) is your former dad's estranged half brother who cheated on his brother with your mum.


----------



## Pipkin28

Blinx56 said:


> You just found out that your old primary school teacher is actually your dad. And your dad (formely know as your teacher) is your former dad's estranged half brother who cheated on his brother with your mum.


 
I think my head's going to explode!!!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> F***ing?


E***tly.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I got myself some tinks, azzies and another leuc tinks are awesome! That is it im gonna get my throw cut ready for footspall!


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> I got myself some tinks, azzies and another leuc tinks are awesome! That is it im gonna get my throw cut ready for footspall!


 Yay you!:2thumb:

I still want to hear about Morgan's teacher adventure, though...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay you!:2thumb:
> 
> *I still want to hear about Morgan's teacher adventure, though*...:whistling2:


 

Me too!! 

C'mon Morg, or we'll send Flannie round with the cheese sandwiches!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Me and those bloody cheese sandwiches.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Today everytime all the people in my street cheered at the football Chester frog decided to join in with them :whistling2:

I also found out that I have an 'abnormal' liver. 

Yay me :|


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Me and those bloody cheese sandwiches.


You love it really!! You'll never live it down, so embrace it and be at one with the cheese sandwich!



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Today everytime all the people in my street cheered at the football Chester frog decided to join in with them :whistling2:
> 
> *I also found out that I have an 'abnormal' liver.*
> 
> Yay me :|


 
Oh, that doesn't sound good. What, if anything, can they do about it?


----------



## _jake_

Hello all and of course our Holy Cheesey greatness.

Miss me!?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Pipkin28 said:


> Oh, that doesn't sound good. What, if anything, can they do about it?


Not sure yet, atm they only know that it's abnormal, not how it's abnormal. Got to go for more bloody tests - it's all connected to this sodding arsing Lupus that I have.

I got given some new headache tablets. The box is about the size of a small digital camera, & they can only fit 3 tablets in each box :| They're bloody huge.


----------



## jme2049

No sign of Corinthian the missing fbt. 

M.I.A. presumed dead. R.I.P. lil buddy.


----------



## Pipkin28

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Not sure yet, atm they only know that it's abnormal, not how it's abnormal. Got to go for more bloody tests - it's all connected to this sodding arsing Lupus that I have.
> 
> I got given some new headache tablets. The box is about the size of a small digital camera, & they can only fit 3 tablets in each box :| They're bloody huge.


O. M. G. They really must be huge!! I hope they do what they're supposed to do!




jme2049 said:


> No sign of Corinthian the missing fbt.
> 
> M.I.A. presumed dead. R.I.P. lil buddy.


RIP Corinthian


----------



## Pipkin28

Well, I finally decided on the names of my USA GTF's. 
I got the one from Bobbykid, that was already called Orion and the two I got from the pet shop are now called Perseus and Andromeda! I hope you all approve and I will try and sort some pics of them soon but Perseus is still a bit camera shy!


On another note, you may recall a few weeks ago I said there was an Adventure Training package being organised at work... well, the time to go is approaching quickly. I have to be in work at 0400hrs on Monday to get the minibus to the ferry terminal at Weymouth and we leave on the 0800 ferry to Jersey!! Whoop! (Though there probably won't be much 'whooping' going on at that time in the morning! Lots of 'shush-ing', I expect!!) 

I hope to squeeze in a visit to Jersey Zoo while I'm there... if I can sneak out of doing coasteering for a few hours!!!

Wish me luck and that I won't need to claim on my insurance!! Catch you when I get back!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Can't remember (or be bothered to check:lol2 if I've already posted this, but the Great Move Around is stuffed for the mo, 'cos Blue the red corn snake has decided to go into moult. :devil:

He's very tetchy when he's moulting, and since he's the middle one in the 'chain', it's holding everything up, including finally properly housing Gostoso the cane toad.


----------



## RhianB87

My cat rocks!!

BOBO AWARDS - Ben


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pollywog has Budgett's Frogs.

I WANT!

I played squash on Thursday evening with my Dad. I ache so much. SO much.


----------



## manda88

I went fishing with my Dad today, me, him and Matt are now all burnt as hell thanks to the sun! We also put a deposit down on a hatchling royal python, there was one that I absolutely loved but Matt liked another one so the deposit went on the one that Matt liked  it's still very pretty though, just the one I liked was prettier!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Meh @ snakes.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I went fishing with my Dad today, me, him and Matt are now all burnt as hell thanks to the sun! We also put a deposit down on a hatchling royal python, there was one that I absolutely loved but Matt liked another one so the deposit went on the one that Matt liked  it's still very pretty though, just the one I liked was prettier!!


 
Is this as well as the corn snake... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Wow. Six more posts and I hit 4,000 posts. I wonder what happens then... if anything.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Only three more now...


----------



## ipreferaflan

This is it... the moment of truth. When I hit 'post quick reply' I may be rewarded with a new rank. Perhaps a gold star? Perhaps not... WHO KNOWS!?

.....

EDIT: Brilliant. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## RhianB87

Morning!

How is everyone on this fine day..


Ive got to go to work to what is likely to be a bloody quiet shop!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm great! FOOOOTBALLLLLL!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Is this as well as the corn snake... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes, yes it is! These are the two royals we're choosing between, we've put the deposit on the first one but I like the second one, Matt might change his mind!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yes, yes it is! These are the two royals we're choosing between, we've put the deposit on the first one but I like the second one, Matt might change his mind!
> image
> 
> image


 
Naughty naughty!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Naughty naughty!


Well we might not be getting it now, cos I posted about it on the snake section and it seems it's a bad idea for us to get a snake that isn't feeding properly as our first snake, which is entirely fair enough, so we're going to go back to the shop on Sat and have a rethink, I've text the shop keeper asking if it's ok and he said it's fine, so hopefully we'll be able to either get our deposit money back or we can use it to buy other stuff.


----------



## RhianB87

Thats a bugger,
Maybe get one at the Kempton show if your going?

I am going to have to use so much self control not to buy a snake and sneak it home!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thats a bugger,
> Maybe get one at the Kempton show if your going?
> 
> I am going to have to use so much self control not to buy a snake and sneak it home!


Yeah that's what we're probably going to do, they'll be cheaper there hopefully and Matt wants a pastel python more than a normal, so he might get one of them instead depending how much they are. I'm really looking forward to the show but also dreading it at the same time, because I'm going to want EVERYTHING!


----------



## RhianB87

Yeah same here! I need to get a leopard gecko for the OH for his 21st but I know there will be more I want!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF***********************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Profanities.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF***********************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Profanities.


Im so pissed off it's unreal! That was shocking to watch


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Im so pissed off it's unreal! That was shocking to watch


I was in the pub. It was horrible.


----------



## jme2049

Guten tag!
:lol2: 
:roll2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm hoping they get absolutely pwned by Argentina. Argentina to win!
I was backing Uruguay but....


----------



## _jake_

I wanted Germany to win, I had a bet. England are poo anyway, Wimbledon is much more satisying!


----------



## jme2049

England did not deserve to be in the second round, and Capello taking off Defoe for Heskey when goals are needed is laughable. Its insane the F.A. have been paying him so much. Steve Mclaren was more tactically adapt than him.


----------



## Frogmad

I spent the afternoon sunbathin in the deserted local park it was great!!!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> England did not deserve to be in the second round, and Capello taking off Defoe for Heskey when goals are needed is laughable. Its insane the F.A. have been paying him so much. Steve Mclaren was more tactically adapt than him.


I thought David Beckham was manager.:blush:

He was actually shouting things and congratulating them and in that funny little bus stop on a football pitch = Manager: victory::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I spend my day at work  It was horrible!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Hesky coming on for Defoe made me lose any last ounce of respect I had for capello


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> *England did not deserve to be in the second round*, and Capello taking off Defoe for Heskey when goals are needed is laughable. Its insane the F.A. have been paying him so much. Steve Mclaren was more tactically adapt than him.


You Welsh are just sore because your language sucks so you use ours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> You Welsh are just sore because your language sucks so you use ours :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lol. That is quite true.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Lol. That is quite true.


But he isn't even English? 


Does the ickle Island count as England?: victory:


----------



## chulainn

how much were the mantellas at donny


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> But he isn't even English?
> 
> 
> Does the ickle Island count as England?: victory:


ARE YOU MENTAL? Of course it does. It'd be the smallest independent country in the world if it didn't.


----------



## _jake_

Yes I am mental! :lol:

Just wondering


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey guys. I know I have not really been on much...busy you see....but I just had to share my news...my gecko has laid an egg...I say laid, I mean dropped...but on the advice of the lizard section I shone a little light on it and it is pink with tiny little thread veins....so fingers crossed. :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey guys. I know I have not really been on much...busy you see....but I just had to share my news...my gecko has laid an egg...I say laid, I mean dropped...but on the advice of the lizard section I shone a little light on it and it is pink with tiny little thread veins....so fingers crossed. :flrt:


Woo Thats awesome!! Bet your happy!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah I think it is pretty cool...if it all turns out okay...every time I thought she was gravid nothing happened and now a little surprise. Fab.

In the meantime...I am going to get going on my waterfall background viv that will house a female RETF later in the summer (gotta get all the holidays out of the way first) exciting stuff! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Well done ILT2. All that needs doing now is the incubation :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Whey! Congrats. It's great being a mum/dad to slimy little things :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Thats the only thing im planning on being a daddy too! :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Thats the only thing im planning on being a daddy too! :lol:


haha you're only 15, so good!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> haha you're only 15, so good!


Doesn't mean I can't try:whistling2:
No babies untill im at leat 25.


----------



## ilovetoads2

_jake_ said:


> Well done ILT2. All that needs doing now is the incubation :lol:


I must point out that I had nothing to do with conception. All I did was give them a home and some food. :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Your not going to sit on the egg then?  Damn.


----------



## manda88

Jake, you're strange, and I like it. Let's elope.


----------



## RhianB87

Ive just realised how mean my FBT's are. One just caught a cricket that was fighting back so it jumped in the water to drown the cricket!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Ive just realised how mean my FBT's are. One just caught a cricket that was fighting back so it jumped in the water to drown the cricket!!


Mine are always fighting. Clementine saw Joel with a cricket in his mouth and Clementine put Joel's head in her mouth.

B!tch.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Jake, you're strange, and I like it. Let's elope.


But, but, but, strange is good?:eek4:

You've got to be strange, I just gave my dad a shopping list that went like this:

Expanding Foam
Polysterene
Grout
House plants
Tooth Picks
Plastic storage box
plug


Now, to a rep/phib keeper this list seems natural and you wouldn't blink an I to. Yet for a 'out-sider' we look like complete nutters and the list sounds like it could be used to make a bomb or something.


Strange.


Is good.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Mine are always fighting. Clementine saw Joel with a cricket in his mouth and Clementine put Joel's head in her mouth.
> 
> B!tch.


Awwwww

Are they the ones that are making all the toooodpoles?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> But, but, but, strange is good?:eek4:
> 
> You've got to be strange, I just gave my dad a shopping list that went like this:
> 
> Expanding Foam
> Polysterene
> Grout
> House plants
> Tooth Picks
> Plastic storage box
> plug
> 
> 
> Now, to a rep/phib keeper this list seems natural and you wouldn't blink an I to. Yet for a 'out-sider' we look like complete nutters and the list sounds like it could be used to make a bomb or something.
> 
> 
> Strange.
> 
> 
> Is good.


hahaha. I got asked for ID for the expanding foam :gasp:
What you making, son (that's what we southerners call other 'lads')?


----------



## ipreferaflan

For those of you who missed my thread in OT18+:










Simply. Amazing.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. I got asked for ID for the expanding foam :gasp:
> What you making, son (that's what we southerners call other 'lads')?


Im a southerner westener! We call them 'Oi Pri*ck'

Am making a fake background, ordering my dad to get my stuff I.e Steal them from his store place.

Planning on getting some darts in a few months:2thumb: But at only £45 a fortnight on paper round wages, gonna take a while:bash:


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> For those of you who missed my thread in OT18+:
> 
> image
> 
> Simply. Amazing.


Wow















Strange:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

This week i've got myself some awesome frogs when I get a chance il post pics but I got a pair of tinks, a trio of azzies and a adult trio of m.nasuta awesome


----------



## ilovetoads2

I sent my mother in law to Dobies for ''livefood'' she was horrified when they gave her a choice of crickets or locusts...PMSL

I always get funny looks when I am shopping...especially when you try to explain what you are doing...:lol2:

Love the statue!


----------



## manda88

Don't be offended by the strangeness, Jake! Strange IS good, much better than being normal and boring!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Don't be offended by the strangeness, Jake! Strange IS good, much better than being normal and boring!


 I've never been accused of being 'normal'- and if I was, it would *never* stand up in court!:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Its always funny going to get pet stuff with my mate, she always gets what you expect for a girls pets, rabbit food, hamster treats etc
My shop normally consists of locusts, crickets and fish food!


I did get odd looks once for having to buy a large carrot (for crickets) and a small tub of vasaline..


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Its always funny going to get pet stuff with my mate, she always gets what you expect for a girls pets, rabbit food, hamster treats etc
> My shop normally consists of locusts, crickets and fish food!
> 
> 
> *I did get odd looks once for having to buy a large carrot (for crickets) and a small tub of vasaline..*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I've never been accused of being 'normal'- and if I was, it would *never* stand up in court!:whistling2:


:lol2: I would be deeply offended if someone called me normal! It's like the ultimate insult!



FallenAngel said:


> Its always funny going to get pet stuff with my mate, she always gets what you expect for a girls pets, rabbit food, hamster treats etc
> My shop normally consists of locusts, crickets and fish food!
> 
> 
> I did get odd looks once for having to buy a large carrot (for crickets) and a small tub of vasaline..


Hahahaha excellent!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone have flan's mobile number? I'm couriering something to him and I don't have his address. Kinda need it today!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone have flan's mobile number? I'm couriering something to him and I don't have his address. Kinda need it today!


I sent my mum to him special delivery and it got to him, I just put on the label 'Flanman, IOW' and it got there.


----------



## _jake_

You lot are wierdos.


----------



## manda88

I've just realised I referred to my own mother as 'it'. :lol2:
This isn't a totally random comment by the way, there was a conversation between me and flan about posting my mum to him a long time ago, so there!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I've just realised I referred to my own mother as 'it'. :lol2:
> This isn't a totally random comment by the way, there was a conversation between me and flan about posting my mum to him a long time ago, so there!


I do that all the time:

'Oi mate, it's calling you' 
'Alright, whats-it, fancy cooking me tea?'

:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I do that all the time:
> 
> 'Oi mate, it's calling you'
> 'Alright, whats-it, fancy cooking me tea?'
> 
> :2thumb:


:lol2: if I called my mum 'it' to her face she'd probably do that scary thing where she shouts through gritted teeth at us, it's really scary!! She's only like 5'3", so a good few inches shorter than me, but still!! She scares my 24 and 26 year old sisters too, so it's not just me that finds her scary.


----------



## _jake_

I tower above my mum, not scared of her, but if I did say that she'll probably chase me with a spactula then I'd laugh becuase she looks like a oompa loompa with PMT or something! :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oioi!

GREAT day today! I go to Subway every day for lunch and they've decided to give me 10% discount! HOW BRILLIANT!

Plus I get to rent DVDs for free from the library. Grabbed The Men Who Stare At Goats! Might get Avatar tomorrow. I still haven't seen it.

Only bad news is... I got my first payslip and I'm only getting paid for 30 hours when actually I've done triple that this month. Phoned up Portsmouth City Council to find out what was going on and they weren't answering. Bustards.

Morgan: PM'd you my address. I'd put it on this thread but I don't want Manda sending me God-knows-what in the post.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Oioi!
> 
> *GREAT day today! I go to Subway every day for lunch and they've decided to give me 10% discount! HOW BRILLIANT!
> *
> Plus I get to rent DVDs for free from the library. Grabbed The Men Who Stare At Goats! Might get Avatar tomorrow. I still haven't seen it.
> 
> Only bad news is... I got my first payslip and I'm only getting paid for 30 hours when actually I've done triple that this month. Phoned up Portsmouth City Council to find out what was going on and they weren't answering. Bustards.
> 
> Morgan: PM'd you my address. I'd put it on this thread but I don't want Manda sending me God-knows-what in the post.


I've never been to Subway:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I've never been to Subway:gasp:


Honestly, it's the best 'fast food' place in the world. Not too bad for you either!

I have Italian Herbs and Cheese bread with cheese and tomato and lettuce and cucumber and green peppers and sweetcorn and mayonnaise and it's the most delicious thing in the world.

Foot long.

Obviously.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Honestly, it's the best 'fast food' place in the world. Not too bad for you either!
> 
> I have Italian Herbs and Cheese bread with cheese and tomato and lettuce and cucumber and green peppers and sweetcorn and mayonnaise and it's the most delicious thing in the world.
> 
> Foot long.
> 
> Obviously.


That.Is.The.Most.Awesome.Thing.I.Have.Ever.Heard.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Morgan: PM'd you my address. I'd put it on this thread but I don't want Manda sending me God-knows-what in the post.


It's funny cos it's true.....sigh.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> That.Is.The.Most.Awesome.Thing.I.Have.Ever.Heard.


Do you live in Antactica? I mean, *even* the Isle of Wight has Subway...:whistling2:

Most of us who live in 2010 have had at least a passing glance at it. Bit over-rated though.


----------



## _jake_

Is it sad becuase one is right next to the college i'm going to? Also by the reptile shop and tesco? Yet I choose to go to McDonalds *sigh*


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Is it sad becuase one is right next to the college i'm going to? Also by the reptile shop and tesco? *Yet I choose to go to McDonalds *sigh**


That is so sad I can't even express it.


----------



## _jake_

I'm a poor boy  


I guess im just too scared to try new things  Lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

Without crying. And I don't do crying.


----------



## _jake_

I love to cry. I can even cry without needing to cry. So I can fake cry to make the girls give me a wuddle. Like when I see puppies I pretend cry then girls like me. Woop.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I love to cry. I can even cry without needing to cry. So I can fake cry to make the girls give me a wuddle. Like when I see puppies I pretend cry then girls like me. Woop.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Does that make me a 'playa'?:2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> Is it sad becuase one is right next to the college i'm going to? Also by the reptile shop and tesco? Yet I choose to go to McDonalds *sigh*


It's much better then subway anyways u ain't missing much a subways nice once or twice then it's boring the best fast food place Is Byron! Awesome


----------



## _jake_

Byron? Sounds like a posh pen!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

_jake_ said:


> I've never been to Subway:gasp:


You sir have never lived. Hearty Italian bread, bacon, ham, turkey, extra cheese, peppers, cucumber & mayo = <3

I wanted to buy some fire sals today - shop had two in a RUB for £28. If I wasn't afraid of my Mother removing my head I'd have got them.


----------



## _jake_

You don't need a head. You need sals though.


----------



## jaykickboxer

_jake_ said:


> Byron? Sounds like a posh pen!


They sell burgers like gourmet burger kitchen


----------



## _jake_

jaykickboxer said:


> They sell burgers like gourmet burger kitchen


Come to Byron, the poshest fast food restruant about. Please book a table in advance.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> They sell burgers like gourmet burger kitchen


Classy!! :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Does anyone else have the www .weedworld.co.uk ad at the top of the phibs section? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Dyu know, I got withdrawals from not chatting to the cool people on here and Shelled? Super-sad!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Dyu know, I got withdrawals from not chatting to the cool people on here and Shelled? Super-sad!:lol2::lol2:


 
Aww bless. 
It is quite sad :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Classy!! :lol2:


It is as far as takeaways go anyways u no how us saff londeners do it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> It is as far as takeaways go anyways u no how us saff londeners do it!


 :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

By shanking you up blud! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sup. Free DVD rental again. I got The Road and Harry Brown.
I love my job.

p.s. McDonald's sucks big time and Subway is so not overrated it is the most delicious thing in the world I have it every day and I still love it.

COG! Hearty Italian is my second choice. It's nomtastic.


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> Sup. Free DVD rental again. I got The Road and Harry Brown.
> I love my job.
> 
> p.s. McDonald's sucks big time and Subway is so not overrated it is the most delicious thing in the world I have it every day and I still love it.
> 
> COG! Hearty Italian is my second choice. It's nomtastic.


 
hearty italian is the one its all about the meatball sub and ranch sauce anyways harry browns ok i wanna watch how to train ur dragon but cant find a good copy to download and cant go cinema coz of baby


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Subway is rank.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Subway is rank.


You need to sort out your sig pic!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You need to sort out your sig pic!


Meh...laaaazzzyyy


----------



## _jake_

Poo Face First Day Of The Glorious Month That Is July!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't suppose anyone has Morgan's phone number, do they?
The 'package' he's couriering to me hasn't arrived and the mobile number of the courier that he gave me is 'not recognised'.
Eek.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't suppose anyone has Morgan's phone number, do they?
> The 'package' he's couriering to me hasn't arrived and the mobile number of the courier that he gave me is 'not recognised'.
> Eek.


It's either the courier is late or the days have been mixed up and he has written one number short ect

Or, he is a russian secret agent.


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's one number too many! Maybe the courier can't find my house.


----------



## _jake_

It's possible and he cant contact morg to see what to do? Is the contents live?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> It's possible and he cant contact morg to see what to do? Is the contents live?


Oh yes. The content is live alright. I imagine something has gone wrong :/


----------



## _jake_

Spill the beans!

Do you know what company it is?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Spill the beans!
> 
> Do you know what company it is?


He did tell me but I can't remember! I've deleted the PM he said it in too 

It's a peacock tree frog. Bit worried!


----------



## _jake_

Damn! Well just hope he comes online soon!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Damn! Well just hope he comes online soon!!


I've been hoping for about 4 hours!
Where the FLIP is he?!


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> I've been hoping for about 4 hours!
> Where the FLIP is he?!


Wonder wha gwan?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Wonder wha gwan?


As do I. My house isn't that difficult to find tbh. Where the f*ck is this courier. I wish I could remember the name.


----------



## ipreferaflan

In the Doctor Who series 3 finale, everybody thought of the word 'Doctor' and he was rejuvenated and came back to fight the Master.

Can we all think 'Morgan Freeman'? It might tap into his subconscious and alert him to my desperation.










'I am needed'


----------



## ipreferaflan

My good old girlfriend managed to sort it all out innit by ringing the 12 digit number but just removing a random number every time.
What a good ol' girl.

It's being delivered tomorrow and the guy who's delivering it always thought that was the plan! So it's alllll Morgan's fault.
You prat.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Least it sorted! How many u getting


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> My good old girlfriend managed to sort it all out innit by ringing the 12 digit number but just removing a random number every time.
> What a good ol' girl.
> 
> It's being delivered tomorrow and the guy who's delivering it always thought that was the plan! So it's alllll Morgan's fault.
> You prat.


Your girlfriend sounds 'da bomb' tell her I said thankyou on the poor froggies behalf!

Morgan Freeman - What a dollop!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hey, be nice to Morg! maybe he just had a blonde moment:whistling2:

London Pride tomorrow- yay!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Good morning!

How is everyone on this fine day?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I'm ok. Just had a letter added yet another ailment to my list though :devil:




ipreferaflan said:


> My good old girlfriend managed to sort it all out innit by ringing the 12 digit number but just removing a random number every time.
> What a good ol' girl.


I bet she got through to some right odd places in process?? :|


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ooops.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ooops.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Blonde moment on my part for sure, I'm really sorry Flan! The days for pickup changed last minute so there I was thinking delivery would be the next day. Sorry:blush:


----------



## _jake_

*Oscar Tango -* Go ahead* - Yeah cancel that sniper Bill, apparently it was just a blonde moment over -*Haha Fred, understood, over and out**


----------



## ipreferaflan

Everything is sorted. The *Foxtrot Romeo Oscar Golf* arrived safe and sound and is now snuggling down in some plants.

He
is
beautiful.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Everything is sorted. The *Foxtrot Romeo Oscar Golf* arrived safe and sound and is now snuggling down in some plants.
> 
> He
> is
> beautiful.


*cough* photos *cough* 


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thank you, Morgan! And thanks to the guy who couriered (I still don't know his name!)


----------



## jaykickboxer

Awesome


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey how is everyone? I haven't been able to get on here properly for ages cause been sooooo busy at work.

Liking the frog flan!!!!


----------



## DeadLee

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey how is everyone? I haven't been able to get on here properly for ages cause been sooooo busy at work.
> 
> Liking the frog flan!!!!


Was about to say the same think work..grade 8 and a big gig coming up. No time for forums

Awesome frog though!


----------



## whale_omelette

my topic is off even the off topic topic.


these websites make me lol, loads
Engrish.com, 
Yahoo Laughs- Funny Yahoo Answers and Questions - Part 5


----------



## whale_omelette

example!


----------



## whale_omelette

one more...








you ca piss anywhere else, just not on the camera


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> one more...
> image
> you ca piss anywhere else, just not on the camera


Careful, darlin- doesn't bother me, and probably won't bother lots of other people, but off-topic threads have been closed before when they went over the perceived limits. Kids come on here etcetc...


There's a thread on here somewhere (Newbies? Not sure) on how to get onto over 18.


----------



## llamafish

u have to worry if a Mod came in these section, and closed a thread for saying pissing!! Most kids and parent would find it amusing


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> Careful, darlin- doesn't bother me, and probably won't bother lots of other people, but off-topic threads have been closed before when they went over the perceived limits. Kids come on here etcetc...
> 
> 
> There's a thread on here somewhere (Newbies? Not sure) on how to get onto over 18.


 
ahhh righto wasnt sure if it was a kiddy type forum!


----------



## whale_omelette

i dunno how to get in it and cant find how to:S
, -edit
found it, i need to make more posts- need over 100


----------



## ipreferaflan

whale_omelette said:


> i dunno how to get in it and cant find how to:S
> , -edit
> found it, i need to make more posts- need over 100


Why do you?


----------



## whale_omelette

im tired but i dont want to go to bed. i want a drink also but i only have various teas, i want a cold drink


----------



## whale_omelette

ipreferaflan said:


> Why do you?


*Your application will be denied, or your access removed IF:* 

You have not made at least 100 posts.
You have not been a member of the forum over one month.
You cannot conduct yourself in an adult and civil manner.
according to this, the porno board rules
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/75904-adult-forums-18-application.html


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> *Your application will be denied, or your access removed IF:*
> 
> You have not made at least 100 posts.
> You have not been a member of the forum over one month.
> You cannot conduct yourself in an adult and civil manner.
> according to this, the porno board rules
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/75904-adult-forums-18-application.html


Hehe I haven't tried to get on there yet! I suspect I might fail on th 'adult and civil' bit...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ah I see. Oh I'm in there. You're not missing much tbh.
It's just a bunch of guys trying to convince a bunch of girls to get their norks out. Really.


----------



## whale_omelette

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah I see. Oh I'm in there. You're not missing much tbh.
> It's just a bunch of guys trying to convince a bunch of girls to get their norks out. Really.


oh dear :lol2: i just want to post pictures with sexual inuendo and swears


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah I see. Oh I'm in there. You're not missing much tbh.
> It's just a bunch of guys trying to convince a bunch of girls to get their norks out. Really.


That's the main reason I haven't been there- het mating rituals can get a bit tedious.:roll:


----------



## whale_omelette

dispite the fact i have boobs on my display photo and im going to be a stripper for a living once iv moved and got my act together. im actually not remotely about the sex.
and i forget that talking to men and being nice to them usually makes them think you want to do them.. iv made that mistake before.
i think they are just being nice and friendly and going out as friends then BAM. its all about wanting to be more than friends :roll:


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> dispite the fact i have boobs on my display photo and im going to be a stripper for a living once iv moved and got my act together. im actually not remotely about the sex.
> and i forget that talking to men and being nice to them usually makes them think you want to do them.. iv made that mistake before.
> i think they are just being nice and friendly and going out as friends then BAM. its all about wanting to be more than friends :roll:


Yeah, don't trust men, darlin, they are *bad* news- I should know!


----------



## _jake_

Dont talk to us or be nice. In fact dont even look at us if ya aint offering nothing! lol


----------



## whale_omelette

_jake_ said:


> Dont talk to us or be nice. In fact dont even look at us if ya aint offering nothing! lol


haha, thats the tactic im going for at the moment to be fair
its horrible, once. haha, its so horribly but so funny

i was in college at the time and some gotho lad was talking to me, and me being stupidly nice talked to him alot and prob offerd to help him with something or other (makeup shopping or something:whistling2
then my friend told me he posted this blog, which i didnt belive untill he linked me too it, i thought he made it up
saying all kinds of stuff that was every shade of wrong and then put his 'mood' as ;horny for that gir' ack!


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> haha, thats the tactic im going for at the moment to be fair
> its horrible, once. haha, its so horribly but so funny
> 
> i was in college at the time and some gotho lad was talking to me, and me being stupidly nice talked to him alot and prob offerd to help him with something or other (makeup shopping or something:whistling2
> then my friend told me he posted this blog, which i didnt belive untill he linked me too it, i thought he made it up
> saying all kinds of stuff that was every shade of wrong and then put his 'mood' as ;horny for that gir' ack!


Well, you're safe with me, I'm a card-carrying gay man*. And Flanman's a closet case (joke!):lol2:

*Edited to protect the delicate sensibilities of the New Victorians...


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, you're safe with me, I'm a card-carrying ******. And Flanman's a closet case (joke!):lol2:


 haha, iv turned a gay before today! that was odd, i didnt like him , he smelled. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> haha, iv turned a gay before today! that was odd, i didnt like him , he smelled. :lol2:


Wouldn't work on me darlin, sorry, you're the wrong shape!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> Wouldn't work on me darlin, sorry, you're the wrong shape!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 im glaaad, last time it was weird.. because.. he smelled. haha


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> im glaaad, last time it was weird.. because.. he smelled. haha


Of????


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> Of????


i dunno, bad breath i think? it was horrid, 
one thing that knocks me sick, bad teeth/breath.. also hairy backs, ugh


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> i dunno, bad breath i think? it was horrid,
> one thing that knocks me sick, bad teeth/breath.. also hairy backs, ugh


Well, he clearly wasn't *really* gay then, which explains why you were able to 'turn' him. *We* have standards!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, he clearly wasn't *really* gay then, which explains why you were able to 'turn' him. *We* have standards!:lol2::lol2:


 hahaha, alot of gays folk i know/have known have personal hygiene issues, maybe its just the liverpool :lol2nes!


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> hahaha, alot of gays folk i know/have known have personal hygiene issues, maybe its just the liverpool :lol2nes!


 They wouldn't get much trade down here...:whistling2:


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> They wouldn't get much trade down here...:whistling2:


 they do up here, worrying isnt it!
any hoo im off to bed, knackerd! only thing on television is a jonathan creek iv seen loads.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

How is everyone today? I am soooo bored at work, only 30 mins left thank GOD!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just found my male FBT on the floor under a desk. He escaped and dried up. I didn't even notice.


R.I.P Joel.

I've lost a mantis too.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Oh no that's awful Flan, Really Sorry. Not good.

How are your waxy's? Has the other guy improved? and your little Fire Bellies toadlet's bet they are coming on well.

Sorry for your loss though mate.


----------



## whale_omelette

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How is everyone today? I am soooo bored at work, only 30 mins left thank GOD!!!!


 im gooood, planning building a terrarium for my new house, i have no solder though


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm so gutted! He must've escaped a while ago because he was so crispy   

Waxy has improved loads. He's eating and a bit plumper. The froglets are doing really well too.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm so gutted! He must've escaped a while ago because he was so crispy
> 
> Waxy has improved loads. He's eating and a bit plumper. The froglets are doing really well too.


At least the waxy's doing well. 

Poor little guy.

Are they getting there red bellies at all yet?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> At least the waxy's doing well.
> 
> Poor little guy.
> 
> Are they getting there red bellies at all yet?


Nah. I crushed some fish food that contains canthaxanthin into a fine powder. Gonna use it as a dust and see if they get their red bellies.


----------



## whale_omelette

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm so gutted! He must've escaped a while ago because he was so crispy
> 
> Waxy has improved loads. He's eating and a bit plumper. The froglets are doing really well too.


 i bought a baby rough green snake and it escaped some how, i searvched everywhere and couldnt find it, 
it had managed to get down stairs and elsewhere and i found it all crispy and dried up on the landing.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Nah. I crushed some fish food that contains canthaxanthin into a fine powder. Gonna use it as a dust and see if they get their red bellies.


Yeah worth a try, you can get that canary food that makes them really bright that you could probably crush up and dust the crickets if the fish food doesn't work. 

what size are they now?


----------



## ipreferaflan

whale_omelette said:


> i bought a baby rough green snake and it escaped some how, i searvched everywhere and couldnt find it,
> it had managed to get down stairs and elsewhere and i found it all crispy and dried up on the landing.


It made me shiver as I picked him up. Poor little thing. My fault entirely.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah worth a try, you can get that canary food that makes them really bright that you could probably crush up and dust the crickets if the fish food doesn't work.
> 
> what size are they now?


It's the canthaxanthin that does it. I'm sure of it. They're a little bit bigger. Not big though. Can only just managed 2nd instar crickets.


----------



## whale_omelette

i really really,really really,really really,really really,really really,
want....
something deeply unhealthy such as 
a big chocolate cake, or a chocolate fudge sundae


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm so gutted! He must've escaped a while ago because he was so crispy
> 
> Waxy has improved loads. He's eating and a bit plumper. The froglets are doing really well too.


Sorry to hear this mate. The same happened with one of my guys a couple of weeks back if you can remember, I still haven't found him though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

What the hell is going on with rfuk? I can only acsess this page through my history as the homepage comes up with it 'being hacked by a muslim terrorist' :whistling2: err is it just me who can see this? :lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What the hell is going on with rfuk? I can only acsess this page through my history as the homepage comes up with it 'being hacked by a muslim terrorist' :whistling2: err is it just me who can see this? :lol2:


the main 
HACKED by HEXB00T3R - Muslim Turkish Hacker 
isnt working
and the forum list is terroristed yeah :/

its prob wise *NOT to click on that or the main page incase its collecting data, you could be next *


----------



## ipreferaflan

Wassup this evening?


----------



## whale_omelette

ipreferaflan said:


> Wassup this evening?


 hahhahaha omg your sig:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

looksy what i got aint had a chancve to upload pics until now first up the boys 












then the girly


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not being funny, but do you think you could change your sig?.. my 11 year old brother sometimes has a nosy on here and I don't think a picture of your chest is very aproprite for a family forum.(save it for the 18+) Don't mean to cause offence. :blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not being funny, but do you think you could change your sig?.. my 11 year old brother sometimes has a nosy on here and I don't think a picture of your chest is very aproprite for a family forum.(save it for the 18+) Don't mean to cause offence. :blush:


Don't let him go swimming then he may see a bikini!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

You know what I mean... its not the sort of thing you expect to see. Its just not all that nice to look at, I guess its different for you because your a man though.:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not being funny, but do you think you could change your sig?.. my 11 year old brother sometimes has a nosy on here and I don't think a picture of your chest is very aproprite for a family forum.(save it for the 18+) Don't mean to cause offence. :blush:


Sorry. Of course I will.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> Sorry. Of course I will.


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not being funny, but do you think you could change your sig?.. my 11 year old brother sometimes has a nosy on here and I don't think a picture of your chest is very aproprite for a family forum.(save it for the 18+) Don't mean to cause offence. :blush:


me? but i get fed up of people thinking im a bloke, plus you see worse on:
tv
magazines in shops (even the womens ones)
and on the highstreet


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its just not all that nice to look at,


 thats fairly offencive to my boobs, btw


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I see your point, but its not really something people (unless they are men etc) really want to see when reading about frogs on a forum. if I wanted to look at boobs I would go and look at my own :lol2:
Do you see what I mean?


----------



## whale_omelette

i cant really see the problem but i like boobs... so each to their own
if i changed it to one of the following would that suffice, they are frog related


----------



## Jezza84

Im with jazzy thought it was funny to begin with but just had enough of seeing it now, no effence ment


----------



## whale_omelette

Jezza84 said:


> Im with jazzy thought it was funny to begin with but just had enough of seeing it now, no effence ment


should be glad im a woman not this man:
http://funny.funnyoldplanet.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/man-boobs.jpg


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That top picture is quite funny!


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> That top picture is quite funny!


but its got boobs!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Seriously though, if you want to show off your boobs then good for you.. just save it for the 18+ pervs to drool over :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Booobs? WHERE!?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> Booobs? WHERE!?


google


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Seriously though, if you want to show off your boobs then good for you.. just save it for the 18+ pervs to drool over :lol2:


you arent a perv if you like boobs, its normal, denying people boobs and protecting them from everything makes them want boobs more
its prob better your 11 year old sees boobs before hes old enough to buy nuts and has a scarily large stash of lads mads because he now has a boob obsession, as they were forbidden. 
and i wasnt showing them off i was making a point before people started calling me 'mate' 'man' and 'guy' like they usually do on forums


----------



## whale_omelette

_jake_ said:


> Booobs? WHERE!?


 only frog boobs in my sig now


----------



## Frogmad

I have to agree with Jazzy, I really dont think your original sig pic was appropriate no matter if there is worse on tv/magazines on the streets etc. Personally I was getting fed up with seeing your boobs on the threads I was reading, if you wanted people to realise you are female use a feminine user name. I dont care what people think I am, be it man, woman or ferret!!! people who know me know what I am!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Fight, fight, fight.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

You could just have it in writing ..maybe in pink? Not everyone wants to look at your boobs. My brother no doubt has seen boobs (every kid has a mobile phone now) But my point has been made so...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Frogmad said:


> I have to agree with Jazzy, I really dont think your original sig pic was appropriate no matter if there is worse on tv/magazines on the streets etc. Personally I was getting fed up with seeing your boobs on the threads I was reading, if you wanted people to realise you are female use a feminine user name. I dont care what people think I am, be it man, woman or ferret!!! people who know me know what I am!!!


I think ferret.


----------



## whale_omelette

Frogmad said:


> if you wanted people to realise you are female use a feminine user name


i dont see why i should have to have a femine user name


----------



## Frogmad

ipreferaflan said:


> I think ferret.


Thankyou Flan.....that is exactly what I am.......and exactly the response I wanted!!!!


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You could just have it in writing ..maybe in pink? Not everyone wants to look at your boobs. My brother no doubt has seen boobs (every kid has a mobile phone now) But my point has been made so...


 i dont want to see a frog groping its own eyes but i dont moan:roll: lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

whale_omelette said:


> i dont see why i should have to have a femine user name


I dont see why we should be subjected to seeing your boobs after every post either. 

Anyway you clearly want to show them off and im sure all over at the 18+ will welcome you with open arms. :lol2:


----------



## Frogmad

whale_omelette said:


> i dont see why i should have to have a femine user name


Well you're the one wanting people to know you are female, if you dont want a feminine user name then dont get annoyed/offended if people assume you are one sex or the other, there is just no need to have your boobs as a sig pic


----------



## whale_omelette

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> you clearly want to show them off


:roll:


----------



## Jezza84

and then there was an erie silence.....................


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

whale_omelette said:


> :roll:


----------



## chulainn

whale_omelette said:


> thats fairly offencive to my boobs, btw


 
are you joking lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Womelette: Go join the 18+ group. They literally will be all over your norks in there.
Jazzy: Your brother has seen boobs but he doesn't like them. He's gay and he keeps sending me pictures of his you-know-what.
Frogmad: I too am a ferret. It's great to come out and say it. At least I know there are others like me out there.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> Womelette: Go join the 18+ group. They literally will be all over your norks in there.
> Jazzy: Your brother has seen boobs but he doesn't like them. He's gay and he keeps sending me pictures of his you-know-what.
> Frogmad: I too am a ferret. It's great to come out and say it. At least I know there are others like me out there.


:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

the solution 



keep pics too over 18 section and private request of wich there will probably be many:gasp: then if you want you can if not you can avoid:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> Womelette: Go join the 18+ group. They literally will be all over your norks in there.
> Jazzy: Your brother has seen boobs but he doesn't like them. He's gay and he keeps sending me pictures of his you-know-what.
> Frogmad: I too am a ferret. It's great to come out and say it. At least I know there are others like me out there.


 

nice sig


----------



## whale_omelette

chulainn said:


> the solution
> 
> 
> 
> keep pics too over 18 section and private request of wich there will probably be many:gasp: then if you want you can if not you can avoid:lol2:


im not going to be handing out photos of my tits for people to admire in PM , because dispite what jazzy thinks, that wasnt the point. i dont see boobs as offensive or sexual and i personally dont see the problem


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

whale_omelette said:


> im not going to be handing out photos of my tits for people to admire in PM , because dispite what jazzy thinks, that wasnt the point. i dont see boobs as offensive or sexual and i personally dont see the problem


Your about the only one who doesnt see them as sexual :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Is this like an actual argument? Am I in shelled?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I didnt intend for it to be an argument, just making a point which it seems a couple more people agree with me on.


----------



## _jake_

Oh well *grabs maltesers*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm off to bed in a bit :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

:lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> image
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I actually lol'd at that! Brilliant!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I didnt intend for it to be an argument, just making a point which it seems a couple more people agree with me on.


 
A bit delayed as I was out drinking last night, 

But I also do agree, I am female but I dont go having a photo of mine in my sig. It got a bit boring looking at them, esp when I use this site at work. It was obviously to show them off otherwise you would of posted just a photo of your face to show that you are female. 

But female names do not work, someone though Manda was a guy.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> A bit delayed as I was out drinking last night,
> 
> But I also do agree, I am female but I dont go having a photo of mine in my sig. It got a bit boring looking at them, esp when I use this site at work. It was obviously to show them off otherwise you would of posted just a photo of your face to show that you are female.
> 
> But female names do not work, someone though Manda was a guy.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha oh yeah! MANda.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Honestly children, I leave you alone for five minutes...:whistling2:

I personally have no problem with bodies at all- we have one! But clearly some people do- and clearly WO, even though she doesn't, has bowed to opinion and changed her sig. So we can get on with the group hug and the gossip!:lol2:


Pride was excellent, BTW, although I managed to lose my damn camera on the train journey home:devil:


----------



## whale_omelette

FallenAngel said:


> It was obviously to show them off otherwise you would of posted just a photo of your face to show that you are female.


not everyone wants photos of their identifyable face floating round the internet, im not vain. if i wanted to show them off id start a whole thread in 18+ dedicated to my tits, which i didnt.
do i say you obviously went out drinking to drown the sorrows of your crappy life or you would have stayed in and sober with your friends? no. so stop being judgemental
so you can all stop talking about me like you know the reasons behind my actions


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> A bit delayed as I was out drinking last night,
> 
> But I also do agree, I am female but I dont go having a photo of mine in my sig. It got a bit boring looking at them, esp when I use this site at work. It was obviously to show them off otherwise you would of posted just a photo of your face to show that you are female.
> 
> But female names do not work, someone though Manda was a guy.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't even get me STARTED on that again! :lol2: I wasn't pleased!



ipreferaflan said:


> haha oh yeah! MANda.


Shut your mouth ipreferaMAN.

Anywho, let's not start any arguments on our beloved off topic thread, if you guys have any more to say on the boobage subject, then say it through PM! If this thread gets deleted....*runs finger across throat*

You have been warned!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I said my piece last night :lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> if you guys have any more to say on the boobage subject, then say it through PM!


no lets not encourage personal attacks by pm:roll:

will people stop moaning, and would a mod clean up all the moaning people have done?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Mods won't touch this thread. They are way too scared of this section.

and me.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like my holiday is ruined! My boyfriend was on the way to my house and phoned me to say the car has broken down. There goes my non refunduble £150 and the holiday I've been looking forward to for weeks. 

*goes off to cry*


----------



## Frogmad

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Looks like my holiday is ruined! My boyfriend was on the way to my house and phoned me to say the car has broken down. There goes my non refunduble £150 and the holiday I've been looking forward to for weeks.
> 
> *goes off to cry*


Oh no :gasp: poor you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah we were supposed to be leaving tomorrow am  his car might be a posh Audi a4 but it's a pile of crap on reliability!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ho hum at least my picture got to the final of picture of the month :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

That sucks 

Could you not borrow a car from someone for a few days?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

There is no one we can borrow a car from, then theres the issue of insurance etc  Got to wait until the morning..hopefully we can sort out a car.. if not bye bye money and holiday.


----------



## DeadLee

If this thread gets locked RFUK is ruined for me


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> There is no one we can borrow a car from, then theres the issue of insurance etc  Got to wait until the morning..hopefully we can sort out a car.. if not bye bye money and holiday.


 
That sucks  Hope you can get it sorted out ASAP


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks, probably won't get much sleep tonight. Will have to wait untill tomorrow to find out


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> If this thread gets locked RFUK is ruined for me


It won't get locked. Nothing really happened! It was just a little argument about breasts that is over now.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks, probably won't get much sleep tonight. Will have to wait untill tomorrow to find out


I hope it gets sorted and you can have your holiday.

(Don't tell anyone but manda88 sabotaged the car so you stay on RFUK)


----------



## Jezza84

hope you get sorted jazzy,
completely off subject and not a phib but was moving some stuff around in the garden and found like 6 of these


----------



## ipreferaflan

I get slow worms in my garden all the time! Beautiful things.


----------



## chulainn

nice leg less lizard (slow worm)


----------



## Ron Magpie

I love slow worms!:2thumb:

Jazzy, it might be worth phoning around local car hire places- not the 'big name' ones, the more back street type- some of them do really cheap deals. Ok, the cars are usually a heap of crap, but if it gets you there...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah I think we might have to do that. That car has been nothing but trouble since he got it in august last year! bought it from a garage who seemed to be ok, something went wrong with the car after a month, so he went to get it fixed on the warrenty only to find that the garage owners had done a mid night runner. :bash: Had a feeling this was going to happen :devil:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Awww, poor Jazzy, hope it all gets sorted. 

Our car broke last week, wouldn't start without someone pushing it :blush: We've got a nice new one now though, the garage even gave my Mum a bunch of flowers when the parents picked it up! It's got lilies in it. Lilies set my hayfever off like nothing else on this earth :bash: Someone gave me a bunch of lilies ages ago - beautiful flowers but I had to keep them in the garden shed they made me so ill. 

I want a new wallet, but can't find one I like in the shops, so I've bought myself some of this fabric:










& shall be attemptig to make myself one :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks  I'll let you know if I finally go :lol2:

Aww I love that fabric! Post some pics when your done 


Argh Across the road is a chav woman and her 'feral' teenagers, they are making so much noise..they climb on our wall lean on our car and matt's (OH) the woman and her husband have domestics in the street most nights. This street was so nice and peaceful until they moved in and made it hell.
there goes my early night.
Tempted to put crickets in the letterbox :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ I will if it turns out ok - I don't usually sew stuff from scratch though, so it may turn out to be more of a learning curve than a producing anything useable curve. 

We had a family like that in our street, right pains in the rear. I swear every 5-6 months they'd sell all the dogs they had, buy X amount of a different breed, have pups, sell pups, then move onto another breed :gasp: Awful. But the parent split up & now they've buggered off to one of the rough estates around here.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah they are like that, have several dogs. she drives her kids literally 2 mins round the corner to school in a massive 4x4. I think the parents are split up and the bloke lives in the attick, she has all her mates round pretty much every night and they all get drunk and wake everyone up with their singing at like 2am :devil:


----------



## _jake_

Anyone know how long recorded delivery takes from DartFrog???


----------



## whale_omelette

_jake_ said:


> Anyone know how long recorded delivery takes from DartFrog???


very quick- i paid normal post and turned up in a couple 'o days


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I hope it gets sorted and you can have your holiday.
> 
> (Don't tell anyone but manda88 sabotaged the car so you stay on RFUK)


 
Rumbled!

I went to Clandon pet shop yesterday and fell in love with the most gorgeous little corn snake, they had quite a few but they were mostly normals or really expensive adults, but the one I liked was a really pale ghost motley!










I know this is the frog section, but I want to show it to you guys cos I actually talk to you!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay the car is fixed!!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Rumbled!
> 
> I went to Clandon pet shop yesterday and fell in love with the most gorgeous little corn snake, they had quite a few but they were mostly normals or really expensive adults, but the one I liked was a really pale ghost motley!
> 
> image
> 
> I know this is the frog section, but I want to show it to you guys cos I actually talk to you!


Gorgeous! Did you buy it???



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay the car is fixed!!


Wooooo!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

whale_omelette said:


> very quick- i paid normal post and turned up in a couple 'o days


Oh goody!:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay the car is fixed!!


 :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Gorgeous! Did you buy it???


 
Not yet :whistling2:

Really want it! They had about 8 different corns there, most of which were normals, had a couple of amels and a butter, didn't even see the ghost til I asked to look at a normal in another tank, the lady in the shop lifted up a hide and there it was! I was like OMG want it! Such a gorgeous little snake. This is that it's £70, whereas if I were to get a younger one from a breeder it'd be half that price, this one is an 09 baby.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Not yet :whistling2:
> 
> Really want it! They had about 8 different corns there, most of which were normals, had a couple of amels and a butter, didn't even see the ghost til I asked to look at a normal in another tank, the lady in the shop lifted up a hide and there it was! I was like OMG want it! Such a gorgeous little snake. This is that it's £70, whereas if I were to get a younger one from a breeder it'd be half that price, this one is an 09 baby.


As long as you like it, the price doesn't really matter! I brought a hypo leopard gecko last year which privately bred would cost about £20. I got mine for £100 from a shop, I just fell in love with her and saved up that extra longer to get her!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Not yet :whistling2:
> 
> Really want it! They had about 8 different corns there, most of which were normals, had a couple of amels and a butter, didn't even see the ghost til I asked to look at a normal in another tank, the lady in the shop lifted up a hide and there it was! I was like OMG want it! Such a gorgeous little snake. This is that it's £70, whereas if I were to get a younger one from a breeder it'd be half that price, this one is an 09 baby.


 
If you have fallen in love with it why dont you buy it?

I could of got a horned frog cheaper but I fell in love with Boris so i spent £66 on him!!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> As long as you like it, the price doesn't really matter! I brought a hypo leopard gecko last year which privately bred would cost about £20. I got mine for £100 from a shop, I just fell in love with her and saved up that extra longer to get her!:2thumb:


Yeah exactly, I do really really want it, I will have to ask Matt!



FallenAngel said:


> If you have fallen in love with it why dont you buy it?
> 
> I could of got a horned frog cheaper but I fell in love with Boris so i spent £66 on him!!


I probably will! I will need to sort out a house for it though, will have to do some shopping later!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

My first herp was a corn snake :2thumb: You can tell how long ago that was by the fact that I bought her from a notoriously expensive pet shop & she cost £26 :blush: That was a lot of money to my 8 year old self. She was ace, but my 'dad' sold her when I was 15 :devil: The stupid bar-steward. 

I just bought more frog fabric, because it was cheap & gorgeous: 25 4.5" FROG QUILT QUILTING FABRIC SQUARES - eBay (item 350371277065 end time Jul-04-10 17:01:06 PDT) I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. Maybe make Oscar a little bed quilt :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> My first herp was a corn snake :2thumb: You can tell how long ago that was by the fact that I bought her from a notoriously expensive pet shop & she cost £26 :blush: That was a lot of money to my 8 year old self. She was ace, but my 'dad' sold her when I was 15 :devil: The stupid bar-steward.
> 
> I just bought more frog fabric, because it was cheap & gorgeous: 25 4.5" FROG QUILT QUILTING FABRIC SQUARES - eBay (item 350371277065 end time Jul-04-10 17:01:06 PDT) I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. Maybe make Oscar a little bed quilt :whistling2:


I've suddenly become obsessed with them! I used to properly freak out when going near fast moving snakes like corns and milks, but now I can't get enough of them! That's mean of your dad, why did he sell her? That frog fabric is awesome!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Because he's a shit. Basically. 

When I was 15 I realised I was taller, stronger & more intelligent than he was - so one day when he was having a go (verbally & physically) at my Mum I got involved & stopped him. He sold Trixy in the next few days  He also didn't speak another word to me until I was 18 & he finally buggered off, so it wasn't all bad :2thumb:

My step-dad keeps his newts on the kitchen worktop, so I doubt it's a situation I'm gonna find myself in again :flrt:

I'm thinking of getting some nice green fabric & making myself a throw thingy with alternating froggy & green fabric, like a checkerboard pattern? Think that'd look ok? Or too 'busy'?


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Because he's a shit. Basically.
> 
> When I was 15 I realised I was taller, stronger & more intelligent than he was - so one day when he was having a go (verbally & physically) at my Mum I got involved & stopped him. He sold Trixy in the next few days  He also didn't speak another word to me until I was 18 & he finally buggered off, so it wasn't all bad :2thumb:
> 
> My step-dad keeps his newts on the kitchen worktop, so I doubt it's a situation I'm gonna find myself in again :flrt:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some nice green fabric & making myself a throw thingy with alternating froggy & green fabric, like a checkerboard pattern? Think that'd look ok? Or too 'busy'?


 
That's so mean  at least you don't have to put up with it any more. :lol2: at the newts in the kitchen, reptiles in every room! I think the frog and green pattern would be cool!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Yeah exactly, I do really really want it, I will have to ask Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> I probably will! I will need to sort out a house for it though, will have to do some shopping later!


Airing cupboard..... fish tank!:mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ Because he's a shit. Basically.
> 
> When I was 15 I realised I was taller, stronger & more intelligent than he was - so one day when he was having a go (verbally & physically) at my Mum I got involved & stopped him. He sold Trixy in the next few days  He also didn't speak another word to me until I was 18 & he finally buggered off, so it wasn't all bad :2thumb:
> 
> My step-dad keeps his newts on the kitchen worktop, so I doubt it's a situation I'm gonna find myself in again :flrt:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some nice green fabric & making myself a throw thingy with alternating froggy & green fabric, like a checkerboard pattern? Think that'd look ok? Or too 'busy'?


That sucks  What an arse!!

Hehe your step dad seems cool though!

Maybe have different coloured greens to break it up a bit?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Airing cupboard..... fish tank!:mf_dribble:


Haha well remembered! I'm gonna get an 18 litre RUB for it, sorry all those of you who hate RUBs :blush: Am going to wait though first cos I'm going to see some hatchlings next Thursday and might see one there that I like more, so we'll see!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha well remembered! I'm gonna get an 18 litre RUB for it, sorry all those of you who hate RUBs :blush: Am going to wait though first cos I'm going to see some hatchlings next Thursday and might see one there that I like more, so we'll see!


RUBs are cool! Better for the snake: victory:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> RUBs are cool! Better for the snake: victory:


Plus it's so much easier and cheaper, seeing as you can buy a 50 litre one for like £12, whereas a 36" viv costs upwards of £40 off the internet, or £120 in the shop!


----------



## _jake_

Yeaaaaaah! And when you become addicted you can stack them! Sorted!.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Yeaaaaaah! And when you become addicted you can stack them! Sorted!.


Precisely! The original plan of getting one corn has now turned into a plan of getting two, so let the stacking commence!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Precisely! The original plan of getting one corn has now turned into a plan of getting two, so let the stacking commence!


Hows Matt taking the new venture?:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Hows Matt taking the new venture?:lol2:


I don't think he cares as long as he gets his royal python! We're going on the lookout at the Kempton show for one.


----------



## Ron Magpie

RUBs are the invention of Satan!!:devil::devil::devil::devil:



Nah, they seem to work really well for snakes- most breeders use them- I just prefer the viewing and set-up possibilities of tanks/vivs.


----------



## _jake_

All down to preferance really. The snake/lizard doesnt care! :lol:


----------



## manda88

I would use vivs if I had all that money to spare, but RUBs are just more practical for me, plus you can see what's inside from every angle rather than just the front! :2thumb: Canny wait, just bought an 18 litre one from good ol' Hobbycraft.


----------



## rhys s

i got the snake bug now . got bci boa a few weeks ago and now i just want more but the phibs wont leave me alone the just keep wanting to join my collection .


----------



## Ron Magpie

rhys s said:


> i got the snake bug now . got bci boa a few weeks ago and now i just want more but the phibs wont leave me alone the just keep wanting to join my collection .


Snakes are the invention of-

Actually, I really like Blue the red corn snake. I originally bought him 'cos I could, since the (phobic) ex was gone. Always wanted one, but the ex never objected to the other animals, so... Now he (the ex) is more-or-less back, they are having to adjust to each other...:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> *Snakes are the invention of-*
> 
> Actually, I really like Blue the red corn snake. I originally bought him 'cos I could, since the (phobic) ex was gone. Always wanted one, but the ex never objected to the other animals, so... Now he (the ex) is more-or-less back, they are having to adjust to each other...:lol2:


haha I lol'd.

It has been confirmed. I will be at Kempton Park.


----------



## RhianB87

I really want a snake but the mother doesnt allow them in the house due to the need to have dead mice in the freezer, not that she knows that will be Boris' diet in a few months :whistling2:


Kempton should be cool. I have no idea how I can not come home without something for myself. Pondering some sort of invert!


----------



## manda88

Well I just came home with my new purchase, that little corn I posted about yesterday/sunday! :2thumb::2thumb: He is sooooooo cute, dunno what to call him though.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Well I just came home with my new purchase, that little corn I posted about yesterday/sunday! :2thumb::2thumb: He is sooooooo cute, dunno what to call him though.


 
Awesome 

Thought you would buy him!

*cough* photos *cough*


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Awesome
> 
> Thought you would buy him!
> 
> *cough* photos *cough*


I would have had him even if I hadn't gone there today, Matt admitted earlier that he would have bought him on Friday on his day off!! 

Here's the pics of the cutie


----------



## RhianB87

He is very cute!


----------



## _jake_

Congrats Matt and Manda! Now, whens that Royal comming? :lol:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Nice corn u should get a blood python not a royal it's what im after from kempton


----------



## jaykickboxer

Nice corn u should get a blood python not a royal it's what im after from kempton


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Congrats Matt and Manda! Now, whens that Royal comming? :lol:


Hopefully next month! :2thumb:



jaykickboxer said:


> Nice corn u should get a blood python not a royal it's what im after from kempton


Don't even know what a blood python is!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Hopefully next month! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even know what a blood python is!


Google it there like a royal but fatter and better colour and marked


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Google it there like a royal but fatter and better colour and marked


They're a bit scary cos they do actually look like they're covered in blood, I prefer the idea of a royal!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

GTP or BRB OR STFU!


----------



## Frase

um...Ohi?

thought was a froggy section? I might be getting some this weekend thought i'd pop in...: victory:


----------



## Pipkin28

Frase said:


> um...Ohi?
> 
> thought was a froggy section? I might be getting some this weekend thought i'd pop in...: victory:


 
Well, it IS off topic!!! :whistling2:

What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Pipkin28

Oh.... and :welcome: to the 'phib section, btw!


----------



## Frase

haha I know, but still, i need frog discussions!!!

I will probably be getting 2 FBT's from a mate of mine this weekend. The Mrs. wanted them after we saw them in Shirley Aquatics but now is flaffing at the thought of fulltime live foods....We dont give our cresties crix regularly due to her being squeemish...so now trying to re-persuade her. lol

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Hello fellow Brummie :welcome: 
Never been to Shirley Aquatics, worth the trip??


----------



## Frase

aye up luv, yeah deffo worth the trip 

I go there every month or so just to have a looksie, we have a lot of interest there because they 
sell pond fish (my folks keep them)
sell tropicals (we keep)
Sell reptiles of all sorts - inc. torties (i dont approve of their housing for them) but the setups for thir other reps look really good to be honest!

I take my nipper who is 2, shes a 100% fanatic when it comes to reptiles.

and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Ron Magpie

You sneak in everywhere, Frase! So, are you taking Col's toads, then?


----------



## Frase

haha I do indeed.

and yes it is looking that way...onthe basis the egit starts being alive during GMT hours so i can speak to him to iron out a couple of things :devil:

dont spose your database has his details? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Frase said:


> haha I do indeed.
> 
> and yes it is looking that way...onthe basis the egit starts being alive during GMT hours so i can speak to him to iron out a couple of things :devil:
> 
> dont spose your database has his details? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not really- although he's a friend on Faceache. generally, he's only on there when he's on here- dead of night. Do you think he's a vampire?


----------



## Frase

hes on mine too but finding him is like my cresties, he wont appear until lights out and people in bed!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Frase said:


> haha I know, but still, i need frog discussions!!!
> 
> I will probably be getting 2 FBT's from a mate of mine this weekend. The Mrs. wanted them after we saw them in Shirley Aquatics but *now is flaffing at the thought of fulltime live foods*....We dont give our cresties crix regularly due to her being squeemish...so now trying to re-persuade her. lol
> 
> Thanks for the welcome


 
I used to shudder at the crickets whenever I went near them in the shops but when I properly considered getting frogs, I started to de-sensitize myself gradually until I could pick up the packs and watch them close up. Now I can handle them when they escape with no probs.... still don't like spiders though!!!:lol2:
I cultivate my own mealies and waxies so I'm ok with those, too! 

Next up therapy-wise will be dubia roaches, they still have the 'ick' factor for me, though you don't tend to find them in the shops so much!

I'm sure your missus will be fine with crix soon enough! Especially when she see's how much the FBT's love them!


----------



## Frase

lol yeah

to be honest, i struggle with them purely on the basis they are so small and friggin fast lol. Still trying to find the best way to dust and put into the cresties when i do feed, but I am sure i'll be ok.

worms dont bother me in the slightest, i am a keen fisherman so worms maggots etc havent ever been an issue.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Frase said:


> lol yeah
> 
> to be honest, i struggle with them purely on the basis they are so small and friggin fast lol. *Still trying to find the best way to dust and put into the cresties when i do feed, but I am sure i'll be ok.*
> 
> worms dont bother me in the slightest, i am a keen fisherman so worms maggots etc havent ever been an issue.


Tip some into a clear polythene bag with a small amount of the powder and shake 'em all about.


----------



## Frase

thats what I am doing at the moment haha.

But the little blights dont fancy jumping into the bag as easily as i would like them to!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get something that can snack on worms!


----------



## Frase

i can cope with crix, just not my favourite source of food for my pets lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'd take them over morios, they are devil children.


----------



## Frase

they dont jump so much mind...do thay ? :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pick one up and they go straight for your fingers! Yak!


----------



## Frase

Hello my friend the TWEASERS!! mwuahah


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...666-wanted-xbox-360-ps3-fire.html#post6593133

Awesome.


----------



## Frase

Yes, this amused me.

Anyone want to trade me a full dartfrog setup for my used tissue?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Frase said:


> aye up luv, yeah deffo worth the trip
> 
> I go there every month or so just to have a looksie, we have a lot of interest there because they
> sell pond fish (my folks keep them)
> sell tropicals (we keep)
> Sell reptiles of all sorts - inc. torties (i dont approve of their housing for them) but the setups for thir other reps look really good to be honest!
> 
> I take my nipper who is 2, shes a 100% fanatic when it comes to reptiles.
> 
> and thanks for the welcome


Cool, I may make the trek over there next time I have some monies. My small Whites Tree Frog is nearly big enough to go in with my big WTF, which means the small one's current viv will be free soon.....:whistling2:



Pipkin28 said:


> I used to shudder at the crickets whenever I went near them in the shops but when I properly considered getting frogs, I started to de-sensitize myself gradually until I could pick up the packs and watch them close up. Now I can handle them when they escape with no probs.... still don't like spiders though!!!:lol2:
> I cultivate my own mealies and waxies so I'm ok with those, too!



That's what I was like to start with, tweezers & arms length was the way to go, now I quite happily just pick them up. I even carry them downstairs to give the hamster. As I've got better with crix though I've also got better with other creepy crawlies - I still wouldn't hold a T, but a spider in the shower no longer results in the kind of fuss usually given when your arm spontaneously falls off. 

Today I had some good & bad news. 
This morning I noticed what I thought were mites all over the food & snail crap in my 4ft GALs tank...I had a small panic & start cleaning it out, I'd just finished picking all of the 1mm little baby snails out of the soil in preperation to throw it away when my Mum comes in & says 'why are you cleaning that? I thought those woodlice you put in were meant to do the soil cleaning now'..............................................................................................
Yes. The 'mites' were baby woodlice swarming all over the food & crap - doing exaclty what I intended when I put the adult lice in there. 

So the good news is that my custodians are pbviously breeding like mad, the bad news is I'm a complete pillock :2wallbang:


----------



## Lee2211

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Cool, I may make the trek over there next time I have some monies. My small Whites Tree Frog is nearly big enough to go in with my big WTF, which means the small one's current viv will be free soon.....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was like to start with, tweezers & arms length was the way to go, now I quite happily just pick them up. I even carry them downstairs to give the hamster. As I've got better with crix though I've also got better with other creepy crawlies - I still wouldn't hold a T, but a spider in the shower no longer results in the kind of fuss usually given when your arm spontaneously falls off.
> 
> Today I had some good & bad news.
> This morning I noticed what I thought were mites all over the food & snail crap in my 4ft GALs tank...I had a small panic & start cleaning it out, I'd just finished picking all of the 1mm little baby snails out of the soil in preperation to throw it away when my Mum comes in & says 'why are you cleaning that? I thought those woodlice you put in were meant to do the soil cleaning now'..............................................................................................
> Yes. The 'mites' were baby woodlice swarming all over the food & crap - doing exaclty what I intended when I put the adult lice in there.
> 
> So the good news is that my custodians are pbviously breeding like mad, the bad news is I'm a complete pillock :2wallbang:


That's good news! Glad you figured out what they were.

Sorry, I don't have phibs, but I love them so I constantly read the threads here.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Lee2211 said:


> That's good news! Glad you figured out what they were.


No I didn't...I have mites/woodlice & the worm things. Google seems to have no answers


----------



## RhianB87

I got my results for my degree today!
I got a 2:1... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:no1:

I am soooo bloody happy right now!!!!!

:cheers: Tomorrow I am going to go drink to celebrate!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Well done : victory: - what have you been studying?


----------



## Frase

congratz on the 2:1!!! I am working on my degree 2 more years left, ben workin at a 2:! throughout except for one subject, i cannmot wait to finish my degree tho!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Whey! Well done!


----------



## RhianB87

Cheers everyone. Its been a very long and hard three years!




Stephen P said:


> Well done : victory: - what have you been studying?


 
Animal Behaviour and Welfare.


I can now have bsc hons after my name


----------



## _jake_

Well done! I so wanna be like a professor so I can be Dr Jake prs bsc fro dee. LOL


----------



## whale_omelette

FallenAngel said:


> I can now have bsc hons after my name


well done! but does anyone actually use the letters though? haha 
my mother has a M.A doing a phd and she doesnt bother!
she says she might do when shes a dr. purely for lolz


----------



## RhianB87

whale_omelette said:


> well done! but does anyone actually use the letters though? haha
> my mother has a M.A doing a phd and she doesnt bother!
> she says she might do when shes a dr. purely for lolz


Lol I don't think many people will.

Being a dr is the only reason I would do a phd


----------



## Frase

Well, i dont know about other industries but in Construction, every man and his dog does.

its a status that gets you recognised within most companies and what not. Although i think the membership to a professional body is more the reason for it.


----------



## Frase

sooo.

anyone got more pics of FBT setups? there isnt a whole lot of.....aspiration to be gained from picture section. Flans video is cool mind. Nice setup....but i needs more!


----------



## RhianB87

Frase said:


> sooo.
> 
> anyone got more pics of FBT setups? there isnt a whole lot of.....aspiration to be gained from picture section. Flans video is cool mind. Nice setup....but i needs more!


 
Theres been a few posts asking the same think  
Have a search on past pages


----------



## Frase

I shall go and have a gander, but i struggle sometimes since at work hahaha :whistling2:


----------



## Frase

you guys should do an enclosure topic like we do on shelled lol


----------



## RhianB87

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/537213-fbt-set-up.html

Mine is on there


----------



## Frase

i like the simplicity of yours and the colours involved look "smart" do you have a side view picture?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Frase you traitor! :gasp:

Just kidding. I should actually come here now too. I have sals :no1:

So, like, hello everyone.


----------



## Frase

hi dawn,

I come awya from shelled to avoid j00 but now you turn up again like a bad penny.

by the way u never answer my PM scrubba!!


----------



## _jake_

OMG. Like shelled people GTFO!
















Onllyyyy joookin!


----------



## manda88

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Frase you traitor! :gasp:
> 
> Just kidding. I should actually come here now too. I have sals :no1:
> 
> So, like, hello everyone.


Welcome to 'phibs off topic! We just chat crap all day. Or don't say much at all.



Frase said:


> hi dawn,
> 
> I come awya from shelled to avoid j00 but now you turn up again like a bad penny.
> 
> by the way u never answer my PM scrubba!!


I've not welcomed you before, so welcome! We're a friendly bunch.


----------



## Frase

lol thanks Manda 

And Jake, SHUSH!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

im not officially a phib owner yet -.-'' because a certain RFUK member is nocturnal and seems to nt be logging on which is typical when ireally need to speak to him lol


----------



## _jake_

Frase said:


> lol thanks Manda
> 
> And Jake, SHUSH!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> im not officially a phib owner yet -.-'' because a certain RFUK member is nocturnal and seems to nt be logging on which is typical when ireally need to speak to him lol


I have no phibs too:whistling2:


----------



## Frase

i think it is just as well this is off topic then! or else we'd be thrown out. :whip:


----------



## _jake_

I heard they slice your ears off and tickle your toes :|


----------



## Frase

I thought they retained your "passage" for ideal areas for their phibs to spawn in...


----------



## manda88

Good lord I leave for 5 minutes and come back to see talk of dismembering and bums!


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Frase said:


> hi dawn,
> 
> I come awya from shelled to avoid j00 but now you turn up again like a bad penny.
> 
> by the way u never answer my PM scrubba!!


I am _the_ bad penny.  And the PM...I forget things :blush:



_jake_ said:


> OMG. Like shelled people GTFO!
> 
> Onllyyyy joookin!


I have phibs too though, so I'm allowed. Frase though, well, even when he gets phibs, I dunno.... 



manda88 said:


> Welcome to 'phibs off topic! We just chat crap all day. Or don't say much at all.
> 
> I've not welcomed you before, so welcome! We're a friendly bunch.


Ah ha! 'Twas you who intensified my desire for frogs with that sig of yours


----------



## manda88

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Ah ha! 'Twas you who intensified my desire for frogs with that sig of yours


Really?! :blush: I'm honoured! You're not the first person to say that either which must mean I have fabulous froggies! :lol2: I'm very honoured and proud that I manage to get people to like frogs just with the use of my sig!


----------



## Frase

PDF's attracted me to getting some at sealife centre,

then it was when i saw pics of RETF's...but we still never acted on it.

now we are hopefully getting some FBT's after seeing them at a shop last weekend lol.

right im out, peace guys


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just had all my hair lopped off.


----------



## RhianB87

Frase said:


> i like the simplicity of yours and the colours involved look "smart" do you have a side view picture?


 
I dont at the mo but I will take one tomorrow for you! 



O gawd dont inflate Mandas ego :Na_Na_Na_Na: She does have pretty froggys though!


FBT's are awesome!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Just had all my hair lopped off.


But now how are we supposed to know what you look like for Kempton?!?!?!
You will just be one of the crowd now.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But now how are we supposed to know what you look like for Kempton?!?!?!
> You will just be one of the crowd now.


He'll be in your car:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> He'll be in your car:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah but we have to find him first to get him in the car at the station:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AnythingWithAShell

Hold up a sign with a pic of a flan? :hmm:


----------



## jaykickboxer

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But now how are we supposed to know what you look like for Kempton?!?!?!
> You will just be one of the crowd now.


I don't suppose u got ur hair cut from the Chinese dude in raynes park too? When I was round my missus dads the other day he came in with almost a skin head moaning about the hairdresser I weren't realy paying attention the two days later I went to the barbers to get my hair which was about 4 inch long trimed and cane away with about a grade 1 all over then I see my birds dads he started cracking up laughing asking mr where I got my hair cut and guess what it was the same dude./3


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah but we have to find him first to get him in the car at the station:Na_Na_Na_Na:


But, you'll know what he looks like when he's at the shoooow!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'll upload a picture if you're all that bothered haha.


----------



## _jake_

I wouldn't. Manda might stalk you. :lol:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I wouldn't. Manda might stalk you. :lol:


You know me too well!!! I already know what he looks like anyway


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> You know me too well!!! I already know what he looks like anyway


Does Matt know!:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Does Matt know!:gasp:


Matt joins in.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Matt joins in.


To share tips on the best care on amphibians and discuss the pros and cons of UVB........ That is what you meant?:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Does Matt know!:gasp:


Everyone knows I love flan. Isn't it obvious? :whistling2:



ipreferaflan said:


> Matt joins in.


He can watch next time.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeah. Manda likes Matt but she prefers a flan.


----------



## DeadLee

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## whale_omelette

if any one is into vintage fashion or whatnot or wants to see shitawful photos of me
you can look at my blog- someone asked me to start one
opheliamoon


----------



## Pipkin28

whale_omelette said:


> if any one is into vintage fashion or whatnot or wants to see shitawful photos of me
> you can look at my blog- someone asked me to start one
> opheliamoon


 
I love retro/vintage clothes (40's/50's), just never seem to find anything really nice or in my price range. But I'm not too bad with a sewing machine, I made myself a lovely 40's summer swing dress last year!

We have a couple of vintage shops in Devon, there's one in Totnes which is stuffed to the gills with womens & mens clothes, shoes, hats, jewellery and accessories.
Torquay has recently opened Camden Market TQ and there is a really lovely retro clothes shop upstairs, some items are vintage and some are made using vintage fabric or just in vintage style. Quite expensive but some lovely 50's rockabilly/swing styles. And they also sell a few LP's and CD's, too. 

Had a look at your blog, love the pictures so far, will keep checking back to see what else you manage to find!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

whale_omelette said:


> if any one is into vintage fashion or whatnot or wants to see shitawful photos of me
> you can look at my blog- someone asked me to start one
> opheliamoon


That's massively cool.


----------



## whale_omelette

sewing your own vintge dresses is the best way- they tend to be very expensive, when you think about it its fair enough i suppose because a 1940s dress is 70 years old!
if you have any junk markets go to them, iv got most of my stuff from there, including home wares, sliverplate tea sets, toast racks etc.
99% of my brooches come from markets.
thank you! ill be posting photos of 40s gloves soon


----------



## whale_omelette

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's massively cool.


lolo hope thats not sarcasm haha. i was debating it, if i should put photos of me on the internets, then i thought might as wel im going to have to put them on my website when its done anyway.
someone randomly offered me the use of their shop for shoots which is nice!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

whale_omelette said:


> lolo hope thats not sarcasm haha. i was debating it, if i should put photos of me on the internets, then i thought might as wel im going to have to put them on my website when its done anyway.
> someone randomly offered me the use of their shop for shoots which is nice!


No really I like it!


----------



## whale_omelette

HURRRAAH 
iv been trying to get something done about shock collars and im making progress in wales, a welsh liberal minister has sent a letter to the welsh minister for rural affairs asking them to consider extending the ban to cover possetion and sale as well as use.

im trying to get this banned in england too, making good progress, 
go me!


----------



## whale_omelette

Morgan Freeman said:


> No really I like it!


i might as well put a propper photo of me as my avatar now i suppose!
soon as my boobs went away every one started calling me 'mate':roll:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

whale_omelette said:


> i might as well put a propper photo of me as my avatar now i suppose!
> soon as my boobs went away every one started calling me 'mate':roll:


Cheers doll face!


----------



## manda88

There's a girl that dresses like that around where I live, she proper looks like she's just walked out of a film, really pale face and bright red lipstick, hair net and everything. Haven't seen her for a while though. I'm thirsty.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> There's a girl that dresses like that around where I live, she proper looks like she's just walked out of a film, really pale face and bright red lipstick, hair net and everything. Haven't seen her for a while though. I'm thirsty.


For her blood?:gasp:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> For her blood?:gasp:


Ew no!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Ew no!


My bad. I thought you were the Vampire Queen of Woking.........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I love those kind of clothes, doubt I'd ever be able to afford them though - although maybe if I get the hang of this sewing malarky I could try making myself some. A froggy 50's style dress would be epic-cool.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> My bad. I thought you were the Vampire Queen of Woking.........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha no, blood tastes like money. However, you were right about being the queen of Woking, although I don't think that's a good thing...


----------



## RhianB87

I go away for one day and Manda is now a Vampire. 
This is why I shouldnt go out for the night! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

AH-AH-AH-AAAAH, I vant to suck your bluuuuddddd!

I tried to find a video of the Count from Sesame Street laughing, but to no avail


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> There's a girl that dresses like that around where I live, she proper looks like she's just walked out of a film, really pale face and bright red lipstick, hair net and everything. Haven't seen her for a while though. I'm thirsty.


its gone super cool and trendy, annoyingly- she might have gone off the trend,
I dont wear just vintage- me thinks it looks crap and like youre trying far too hard, like you say like you walked out of a film.
i wear new stuff with a couple of old bits, like bag or hat etc
and i dont wear red lippy of a day. too much!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha no, blood tastes like money. However, you were right about being the queen of Woking, although I don't think that's a good thing...


Drag Queen of Woking:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Drag Queen of Woking:gasp:


 
So it is MANda! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


How is everyone today as well?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Drag Queen of Woking:gasp:






FallenAngel said:


> So it is MANda! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's it, no soup for you!

EDIT - forgot to log out of Matt's account again, 'tis I, MANDA!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> !


You love it really:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's it, no soup for you!


 

Sorry


----------



## Ron Magpie

I find it interesting that Manda knows so specifically what blood actually tastes like...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

And that she knows what money tastes like:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I just watched Predators.

AVP2 was better. It was appalling.

Grab all the adjectives for 'poor' in the English language and mix them up in a blender.

You've just made Predators.

I posted on a thread about it in Off Topic. Meko made out like I have no life. You know Meko? The guy with the 100,000,000,000 post count?

Irony is a dish best served from a keyboard warrior.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I just watched Predators.
> 
> AVP2 was better. It was appalling.
> 
> Grab all the adjectives for 'poor' in the English language and mix them up in a blender.
> 
> You've just made Predators.
> 
> I posted on a thread about it in Off Topic. Meko made out like I have no life. You know Meko? The guy with the 100,000,000,000 post count?
> 
> Irony is a dish best served from a keyboard warrior.


Sad people in Off Topic.

Anyone with more than a 3,000 post count is sad.:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Sad people in Off Topic.
> 
> Anyone with more than a 3,000 post count is sad.:whistling2:


hahaha well...

I couldn't spend my days just chatting crap online all the time. Our little thread is all I need.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha well...
> 
> I couldn't spend my days just chatting crap online all the time. Our little thread is all I need.


This is the first thing I check when I log on. Then go to Off-topic to see any juicy arguments then come back here:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> This is the first thing I check when I log on. Then go to Off-topic to see any juicy arguments then come back here:no1:


Oh Jake! Come on m'boy. THE GREAT OUTDOORS!

There are frogs in the great outdoors.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh Jake! Come on m'boy. THE GREAT OUTDOORS!
> 
> There are frogs in the great outdoors.


But also Chavs, paedos and physco killers!:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> But also Chavs, paedos and physco killers!:gasp:


You are more likely to bump into one of those on here than in the real world.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> You are more likely to bump into one of those on here than in the real world.


Thats true! I do venture out into the real world:Na_Na_Na_Na: Just annoying my area is pooo and full of wierdos!:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> You are more likely to bump into one of those on here than in the real world.


*So* true!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Thats true! I do venture out into the real world:Na_Na_Na_Na: Just annoying my area is pooo and full of wierdos!:devil:


Better than being weird and full of poo.........


----------



## _jake_

Grond said:


> Better than being weird and full of poo.........


Stalker.:gasp:


----------



## whale_omelette

Grond said:


> Better than being weird and full of poo.........


where i live is full of poo.
someone wrote 'dog shit city' on the bridge into here once...
hurrah im moving


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Stalker.:gasp:


Hush you, or I'll tell Jaime that you like it better in here! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Grond said:


> Hush you, or I'll tell Jaime that you like it better in here! :lol2:


You wouldn't dare!mg:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Stalker.:gasp:


Haha, I saw that too!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do you like my new frog?
















:lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

in the second picture it looks evil


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2: He's very cute


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: He's very cute


haha i have that one too! I also have another one that I pinned to my bedroom wall.

Ughhh has anyone ever woken up in the middle of the night with cramp in their leg!? I've had it happen a few times and I got it last night! It hurts like hell! It feels like your leg is being ripped apart and you can't straighten it! Right in the calf muscle! I've been limping all day!:censor:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got him from a garden centre while I was on holiday, nearly bought the dartfrog one from longleat too but I bought a tortoise one instead... I'm supposed to be getting rid of soft toys not buying more :lol2: Oh well I just couldnt resist!
And yeah I've had the cramp before, have you tried using deep heat? it works for me


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy u have milk frogs right? How long do they take to grow? I got mine 2 weeks ago and they have grown a noticable amount! How long have you had yours and what size are they now?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yep I have milk frogs, got them in April sometime and they were teeny about the size of my thumb nail... Now one is about an inch and a half maybe more and the other just over an inch at a guess. They do grow fast and they are so gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

This thread fails


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> This thread fails


 Save the thread, Jake- say something provocative!


----------



## _jake_

I think people who keep 'phibs are dirty animal perverts.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I think people who keep 'phibs are dirty animal perverts.


Yeah, especially those ones that have animal piccies as their avatar- you know they are just trying to 'groom' innocent young froggies online...:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, especially those ones that have animal piccies as their avatar- you know they are just trying to 'groom' innocent young froggies online...:gasp:


I'm ashamed to be human:gasp:


----------



## manda88

I think everyone's just having a busy weekend! I spent the day yesterday at a BBQ and then getting my arse kicked at pool, it was pooey. And today I've done bugger all. And tomorrow I shall fish!


----------



## _jake_

But don't they realise sad people are waiting on here to speak to them about important aspects of daily life involving amphibians? Take Ron for example :lol:


----------



## RhianB87

I had a busy weekend at work 


Does anyone know how to sort out a trapped nerve? I think I have one in my hand as my finger keeps twitching on its own :S


----------



## DeadLee

FallenAngel said:


> I had a busy weekend at work
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to sort out a trapped nerve? I think I have one in my hand as my finger keeps twitching on its own :S


I got one in my arm after giving blood. I was advised to put a hot compress on it and masage it. It helped but it did take a while to go away


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...545858-pdf-almost-there-pics.html#post6615578

Some viv pics xxxx


----------



## Ron Magpie

Anyone else had problems tonight? First I lost all my pics (possibly my fault), then I couldn't see anyone elses, then I had no reply or quote button. *Very* frustrating! seems to be working now, though, on a different search engine.


----------



## Ron Magpie

On the plus side, I finally got the basic set-up for Gostoso the cane toad sorted. :2thumb: Doubtless I will tweak it (I also replaced the Scindapsis in the corn snake's viv with an ivy as it looks more authentically temperate). Once I'm happy with both, I'll upload some pics.


----------



## _jake_

Cool Ron! I'm deciding on to whether use my hex for some darts or get some treefs... then build up my 3foot tank in the garage for darts later in the year. I'm not sure


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Cool Ron! I'm deciding on to whether use my hex for some darts or get some treefs... then build up my 3foot tank in the garage for darts later in the year. I'm not sure


 I'm going off hex tanks- they look good, but the viewing really isn't all that great.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Shonaigh at work told me everybody thought I was gay, initially.

I think I'm a bit too camp.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh Shonaigh!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I call her Shones.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm going off hex tanks- they look good, but the viewing really isn't all that great.


It looks nice and modern in my room, so I'm keeping it.... It looks cool. But just deciding on some tree frogs or straight into darts:gasp:



ipreferaflan said:


> Shonaigh at work told me everybody thought I was gay, initially.
> 
> I think I'm a bit too camp.


Your not gay?:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

It is bad that I think its hilarious that my horned frog looks like he is taking drugs... 

a dusted locust landed on his face them hopped off... leaving a nice white powder on his face.. :whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Shonaigh at work told me everybody thought I was gay, initially.
> 
> I think I'm a bit too camp.


 
Have you not told her your online name? Surely, if you were gay you would be called ipreferaquiche :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> It is bad that I think its hilarious that my horned frog looks like he is taking drugs...
> 
> a dusted locust landed on his face them hopped off... leaving a nice white powder on his face.. :whistling2:


 
Hmmm, drugs for frogs........ would that be ro'*hop*'nol, by any chance?? :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you not told her your online name? Surely, if you were gay you would be called ipreferaquiche :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you not told her your online name? Surely, if you were gay you would be called ipreferaquiche :lol2:


:lol2::lol2: My drink nearly came out of my nose! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you not told her your online name? Surely, if you were gay you would be called ipreferaquiche :lol2:


I call them quiches.:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I thought a quiche was a minge.
Ipreferaminge.


----------



## _jake_

Flange......


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ipreferdick.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ipreferdick.


Ipreferajamandbutterscone.


----------



## manda88

Ipreferaids.

I'm back! Did ya miss me?! You'll all be pleased to know that I kicked Matt's arse fishing, I caught 12 and he caught 4, haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ipreferdick.


 Me too!


...Oh. You're joking.:lol2:

Yay Manda! I've just uploaded a new picture of Blue the red corn snake's new tank to my profile- improved it by replacing the scindapsis/pothos/whatever they are called this week with an ivy, as more convincingly temporate- also scattered some dry leaves as a final little touch. I like it- take a look and see what you think. I haven't taken a decent pic of the new cane toad set-up yet- crappy phone- but I'll try later. It will look better once the plants grow, honest!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ipreferdick.


Richard is a much nicer name!!:blush:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Ron Magpie said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> ...Oh. You're joking.:lol2:
> 
> Yay Manda! I've just uploaded a new picture of Blue the red corn snake's new tank to my profile- improved it by replacing the scindapsis/pothos/whatever they are called this week with an ivy, as more convincingly temporate- also scattered some dry leaves as a final little touch. I like it- take a look and see what you think. I haven't taken a decent pic of the new cane toad set-up yet- crappy phone- but I'll try later. It will look better once the plants grow, honest!


Thought you got a new camera for your birthday recently?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stephen P said:


> Thought you got a new camera for your birthday recently?


I did. From the semi-ex/semi-boyf. And I managed to lose it on the train back from London Pride this year- obviously fell out of my bag on the train.:bash: I've reported it, and given that it was the last train, there is a *remote* chance of getting it back, but in the meantime...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I thought you had - I remember reading you'd got a new one. Hope there wasn't anything incriminating on it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I did. From the semi-ex/semi-boyf. And I managed to lose it on the train back from London Pride this year- obviously fell out of my bag on the train.:bash: I've reported it, and given that it was the last train, there is a *remote* chance of getting it back, but in the meantime...


 
Yeah good luck :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stephen P said:


> I thought you had - I remember reading you'd got a new one. Hope there wasn't anything incriminating on it!


Sadly, I didn't get the chance...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I lost my wallet once. As an example of how small the Isle Of Wight is, the person who found it happened to be one of my best friend's mum's friend.
So I got it back. Bingo.


----------



## _jake_

I want froggiezzz!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morning guise. I'm being sneaky at work like you all do!
Yay.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Morning guise. I'm being sneaky at work like you all do!
> Yay.


 
You naughty boy, Flan!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha I know, right! On the down side, I've got a horrible sore throat!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> haha I know, right! On the down side, I've got a horrible sore throat!


 Sorry about the throat, but *Bad You* for misusing work computers!:bash:

Wouldn't catch me doing that...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Nor me...............*ahem*



Hope your throat gets better soon..... perhaps you should go and check out the medical section for a cure!!! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I'm not even at work, suck on that! :Na_Na_Na_Na: going snake shopping tomorrow yay!


----------



## _jake_

I'm not even at school so **** you.
Really, I love you lot and want to tickle your toes! *giggle*
Becuase I'm special.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm not even at school so **** you.
> Really, I love you lot and want to tickle your toes! *giggle*
> Becuase I'm special.


 Needs?:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm not even at work, suck on that! :Na_Na_Na_Na: going snake shopping tomorrow yay!


 
Nor am I

Not that I would misuse work computers *cough*

Ooo what you getting?

I managed to slice two fingers open today! I am such a tit!


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Needs?:lol2:


Yes.:whip: I have forumitus an currently suffering with a toe tickling, tounge pleasing, hand itching virus


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Yes.:whip: I have forumitus an currently suffering with a toe tickling, tounge pleasing, hand itching virus


 Lol. Now I've finally got my plated lizard, corn snake and Cane toads vivs sorted out, I'm looking at my clawed frog and African Bullfrog tanks and thinking 'Hmmm...'

At least I'm still happy with the FBTs and the treefrogs!:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

There's someone advertising 5 FBT's and 2 tree frogs for sale in the classifieds of our local paper. Doesn't say what the tree frogs are, so I might just have to make a phonecall to ask.................:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> There's someone advertising 5 FBT's and 2 tree frogs for sale in the classifieds of our local paper. Doesn't say what the tree frogs are, so I might just have to make a phonecall to ask.................:whistling2:


eeee.. *goes to look* Can we share them? :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> eeee.. *goes to look* Can we share them? :lol2:


You can have the FBT's...... I don't really think I need any more!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have nowhere to put them really  Do you know what the tree frogs are?


----------



## _jake_

Please have a fight over them! Youtube it


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LOL I told myself no more anyway :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

You know you want 'um! Have like a huuuuge fight and get flanny to film it!


----------



## Pipkin28

I just rang up to ask what the treef's are and she doesn't know.... "sort of ****** grey, I can't remember the name"

I suggested perhaps they were Grey tree frogs? "Dunno"

Shan't be getting THEM, then!!!

Hope they're not forum members and see this!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Could be whites could be greys :lol2: ha! did she say which area of plymouth? Are you having the fbt's?


----------



## Pipkin28

If she doesn't have a clue, I'm not risking getting anything!! Would you??

I didn't ask whereabouts, she said she had someone going to look at them tonight, so I said I might ring again tomorrow.

I did ask if it was possible they were green's and she said they definitely weren't green coloured before I had a chance to finish! The ad in the paper says they're approx 8 months old


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Probably wise to stay away I guess. They are only £7.50 though :lol2: bargain!


----------



## Pipkin28

Lucky dip frogs...... hmmmm, I don't think so!!!

I mean, if she doesn't know what they are, how does she know she has the right requirements for them? You could be buying a whole heap of trouble for yourself!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, I'm going to stay away I think!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going round the office stealing plants...


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going round the office stealing plants...


 Hehe. I take cuttings of likely plants everywhere I go...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going round the office stealing plants...


 
I could NEVER do that...:naughty:














..... all the plants in the office are mine!! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Managed to get some pothos, goosefoot and there's a few others I have my eyes on...


----------



## manda88

I came home with my two baby snakes yesterday, they're sooooooo beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt: need to think of names for a boy and two girls now!


----------



## Pipkin28

Congratulations!

I'm rubbish at choosing names :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Snake 1 and snake 2


----------



## ipreferaflan

Someone buy all my FBTs so that I have a tank and wall socket space for a Budgett's.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Someone buy all my FBTs so that I have a tank and wall socket space for a Budgett's.


Do you know what time you're going to be coming up to us on the 15th? We'd like to get there ASAP after it opens!


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Someone buy all my FBTs so that I have a tank and wall socket space for a Budgett's.


How much do you want for them? well for some? I will find out if my college is still interested in some.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I would but they the yellow ones.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Do you know what time you're going to be coming up to us on the 15th? We'd like to get there ASAP after it opens!


Give us a time and a place to meet you and we'll aim for then.



FallenAngel said:


> How much do you want for them? well for some? I will find out if my college is still interested in some.


Like 50p each.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I would but they the yellow ones.


I'm working on reversing that ACTUALLY.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Reversing how?


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Like 50p each.
> 
> 
> .


I will find out if they will want some, would you be able to take some to Kempton if they do?


----------



## _jake_

Afternoon froggy type people!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Give us a time and a place to meet you and we'll aim for then.


Between 9:00 & 9:30 if possible. Woking train station is probably the best place(im guessing you are getting the train anyway)


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Afternoon froggy type people!


 
Afternoon


----------



## _jake_

How are you? I'm looking at pacmans now  :lol:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> How are you? I'm looking at pacmans now  :lol:


I'm peed off, I was meant to be going to a house warming party tonight but the person who was meant to be driving 3 of us has pulled out so cant get there now. And also my camera is knackered 


how are you?

You should get one!!


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> I'm peed off, I was meant to be going to a house warming party tonight but the person who was meant to be driving 3 of us has pulled out so cant get there now. And also my camera is knackered
> 
> 
> how are you?
> 
> You should get one!!


I think a nice kick in the genitallia regions will be required.

I might have to... Fantasys look amazing!: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


_jake_ said:


> I think a nice kick in the genitallia regions will be required.
> 
> I might have to... Fantasys look amazing!: victory:


 
The reason he pulled put is because his girlfriend didnt let him go....:bash:

I love horned frogs I think I would get more if I was allowed


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> The reason he pulled put is because his girlfriend didnt let him go....:bash:
> 
> I love horned frogs I think I would get more if I was allowed


She sounds like a right bitch. Pacmans attached to each finger/toes will be good punishment:2thumb: 

They need easy care soo I might go for one:mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> She sounds like a right bitch. Pacmans attached to each finger/toes will be good punishment:2thumb:
> 
> They need easy care soo I might go for one:mf_dribble:


Hehe I need to raise a mini army by tomorrow!

I love my chap!


----------



## _jake_

Is it wrong that I would pay to see that happen? :lol:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Is it wrong that I would pay to see that happen? :lol:


 
Na its prefectly normal :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Good. No need to see my phyciatrist then!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Reversing how?


Feeding the livefood/supplementing with canthaxanthin.



FallenAngel said:


> I will find out if they will want some, would you be able to take some to Kempton if they do?


Hell yes I will! Doooo it!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Between 9:00 & 9:30 if possible. Woking train station is probably the best place(im guessing you are getting the train anyway)


If we get the train to Woking we can get there at about 10. Does that sound okay?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've asked the girlfriend and it looks like we may be coming.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> If we get the train to Woking we can get there at about 10. Does that sound okay?


Yeah that is fine.


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's going to be so good. Does it cost to get in?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It's going to be so good. Does it cost to get in?


It is a fiver each.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm trying to persuade the boyf...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm trying to persuade the boyf...


Not the sort of boyf anymore then?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not the sort of boyf anymore then?


Semi/demi/hemi boyf, ok? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Semi/demi/hemi boyf, ok? :lol2:


No semi-ex?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> No semi-ex?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> No semi-ex?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


He's wearing me down, bit by bit...:whistling2:


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Good. No need to see my phyciatrist then!


Don't rule it out just yet......:lol2:



Ron Magpie said:


> He's wearing me down, bit by bit...:whistling2:


Sounds interesting. Which bits has he worn down so far.......:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Grond said:


> Sounds interesting. Which bits has he worn down so far.......:whistling2:


His er... leg :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Grond said:


> Don't rule it out just yet......:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. Which bits has he worn down so far.......:whistling2:


 Not the bits that count...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Grond said:


> Don't rule it out just yet......:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds interesting. Which bits has he worn down so far.......:whistling2:


Stalker! I told you, you can have my boxers but then leave me alone!


----------



## manda88

Is anyone else going to bring a camera to Kempton? I know we're not allowed to take pics inside but it'd be cool to get pics of everyone outside so we have something to remember it by!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Is anyone else going to bring a camera to Kempton? I know we're not allowed to take pics inside but it'd be cool to get pics of everyone outside so we have something to remember it by!


Don't take the cameras in though! I heard they arrest you and lock you in a viv full of mealies:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Don't take the cameras in though! I heard they arrest you and lock you in a viv full of mealies:lol2:


I think they take it off you, I'll work a way around it! I'll just flash my boobs HA!


----------



## _jake_

I'm not sure Matt will agree with the last idea! :lol:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm not sure Matt will agree with the last idea! :lol:


He just said oh well if it gets the camera in!! Nah I wouldn't ever do that, I have dignity 
Totally changing the subject, look at my new babies! I need to show you guys cos nobody in the snake section cares apart from Vicky!



















Help me think of names! And for the ghost I bought last week, he still has no name!


----------



## _jake_

3 snakes already!? They are gorgeous though. I prefer milks


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> 3 snakes already!? They are gorgeous though. I prefer milks


Haha I know! And we're getting a royal at Kempton and I'm picking up another corn!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha I know! And we're getting a royal at Kempton and I'm picking up another corn!


What happend to 'no room at flat?':lol2:


----------



## Jezza84

manda88 said:


> Help me think of names! And for the ghost I bought last week, he still has no name!


lol just bought the daughter a cali King snake she called it "fluffy"


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Jezza84 said:


> lol just baught the daughter a cali King snake she called it "fluffy"


:lol2: Love it!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> What happend to 'no room at flat?':lol2:


RUB's can go in a rack Jake and not take up much room. The royal will be mine, i cannot wait to get him.


----------



## _jake_

I bet ya can't! I've never been allowed a snake so can't wait untill I've got my own place to have a few!


----------



## manda88

Yeah we've found room on the coffee table to build a rack on top of it! I'm reeeeally hoping I don't see a lavendar corn at the show cos I'm going to want it, especially if it's het anery.


----------



## _jake_

Rack on the coffee table? How big is your coffee table??! :lol:


----------



## manda88

It's pretty big! We'll see though, we'll be getting our friend to make it for us cos we're lazy and he's a carpenter.


----------



## _jake_

Hehehe! will love to see that one!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Afternoon guys. Am I in time for the rush?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and I found a book called 'keeping and breeding frogs and toads' in the library.
I read it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh come off it guys.


----------



## _jake_

Harry, hows ya 'anging mate?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Harry?

HARRY?


----------



## manda88

Corn snake poo really stinks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Who in frog's name is Harry?


----------



## ipreferaflan

and he's....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Got it.

Gutting for the rest of you.


----------



## manda88

Damn it! Didn't even notice!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Damn it! Didn't even notice!!!












'They're sour anyway'

I JEST.


----------



## manda88

Those grapes are in the shape of a........ :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> 'They're sour anyway'
> 
> I JEST.


Your mental :|


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Those grapes are in the shape of a........ :gasp:


 Smilly screaming?:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Your mental :|


What about my mental?


----------



## _jake_

Hehehehe. Manda are you sure you want this man in your car? :hmm: LOL


----------



## manda88

Meh, not that fussed, we're all weird in our own little ways


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Meh, not that fussed, we're all weird in our own little ways


Noods asked me if you and Matt were weird. I said 'nah m8 they're soundasapound blud'


----------



## manda88

He might think we're weird. Depends if he's weird! What's his actual name? I want to see who he is on fb. Just his surname will do to save from advertising his full name on the internet!

Scrap that, found him myself!


----------



## ipreferaflan

He is definitely weird. Bit dippy too.

After the Patrick Stewart/James Corden fiasco he was sticking up for Pat.

I said 'Sorry but Patrick Stewart looked like an ass last night'

He said 'Yeah he was wearing too much make-up'


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He is definitely weird. Bit dippy too.
> 
> After the Patrick Stewart/James Corden fiasco he was sticking up for Pat.
> 
> I said 'Sorry but Patrick Stewart looked like an ass last night'
> 
> He said 'Yeah he was wearing too much make-up'


I've not seen it. Must I youtube it now to understand?


----------



## _jake_

Personally I think you lot are right weirdos. So if all of you are weird you would see eachother as normal soooooo.....


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Personally I think you lot are right weirdos. So if all of you are weird you would see eachother as normal soooooo.....


That's not very nice!


----------



## _jake_

I was uh only joking.  *wonders back onto MSN*


----------



## RhianB87

Evening everyone!

How is everyone today!

I've had a long crappy day at work with grumpy customers!


----------



## _jake_

My day has been boring!


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> My day has been boring!


You've been making holes...... :hmm:


----------



## _jake_

Eh?


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Eh?


Boring......holes.......

Never mind! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Holes aren't boring though!


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Holes aren't boring though!


No but making lots of them is. That's where the word boring comes from....

*scuttles back off to geekier lands*


----------



## _jake_

Geek :| lol


----------



## soundstounite

hey guys don't know whether this might interestr you but 2 of these nearly knocked me down last eve







look at the cam angles he about 8 feet away his wife was so close i onle took a pic of her ears:blush:


----------



## soundstounite

apologies for spelling more concearned over pic


----------



## jme2049

Nice Deer. I always get excited when i see a Deer in the wild. Where abouts were you when you got this pic?:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

You are *all* wierd. I am the only normal person on here:whistling2:



And the deer looks pretty normal too...


----------



## Jezza84

no one is normal we are all different kinds of crazy


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jezza84 said:


> no one is normal we are all different kinds of crazy


Wierdo!!!:lol2:


----------



## Grond

Ron Magpie said:


> And the deer looks pretty normal too...


That deer looks decidedly deviant to me.......:crazy:


----------



## soundstounite

yeh grond its da horns,jme' they live a couple of fields away they use the local railway line as a throughfare i often get close in me treesuit..see ron your all normal i'm the weird one..but i don't normally have them run straight at me i had the wind wrong thought they would be somewhere else and they caught me off guard they were on me so quick they are roe but we also see muntjack in the same place this guy is a buck,only had me camera for a week so its a miracle i got pics considering the speed they were travelling we live in the vale of evesham right next to the cotswolds


----------



## jme2049

Anyone going to see the Prodigy in Milton Keynes next saturday?


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha me and andaroo are exchanging voice clips.

He sounds welsh/scouse.


----------



## RhianB87

Sounds like fun...

Is anyone here, apart from Manda on Facebook??


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Sounds like fun...
> 
> Is anyone here, apart from Manda on Facebook??


Yes. Don't you have me already?

Log in | Facebook


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Sounds like fun...
> 
> Is anyone here, apart from Manda on Facebook??


Yep...


----------



## andaroo

yup


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes. Don't you have me already?
> 
> Log in | Facebook


I do now :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Welcome to Facebook

Everyone come say hi :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm on Faceache.


----------



## manda88

I'm going to Longleat on the 31st, woohoo! Never been before, well looking forward to it


----------



## _jake_

I'm not. But im going to the zoo tommorow so that makes me awesome!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm going to Longleat on the 31st, woohoo! Never been before, well looking forward to it


 
Is the monkey bit open yet? They all got herpies!


----------



## _jake_

Hehehe the monkeys are slags!!


----------



## andaroo

more frogs 2moro!  cant wait!


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> I'm not. But im going to the zoo tommorow so that makes me awesome!


Are you going to play all day...... :hmm:


----------



## Ron Magpie

The boyf and I went to Leeds Castle today- beautiful, as usual. The birds were great, too.


----------



## Jezza84

andaroo said:


> more frogs 2moro!  cant wait!


what are you getting :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> The *boyf* and I went to Leeds Castle today- beautiful, as usual. *The birds were great, too*.


Hmmmmmm:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Hmmmmmm:whistling2:


 Oh, do try and keep up, Jakey!:lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

FallenAngel said:


> Is anyone here, apart from Manda on Facebook??


I be there. I just added you :2thumb:



andaroo said:


> more frogs 2moro!  cant wait!


What happened to your parents saying that you absolutely categorically can not have any more frogs what-so-ever???

How close in size do you guys reckon White's need to be before putting them in together??


----------



## andaroo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I be there. I just added you :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your parents saying that you absolutely categorically can not have any more frogs what-so-ever???
> 
> How close in size do you guys reckon White's need to be before putting them in together??


lol like i care, i got even more after they said that i think they are past caring!


----------



## Ron Magpie

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I be there. I just added you :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your parents saying that you absolutely categorically can not have any more frogs what-so-ever???
> 
> *How close in size do you guys reckon White's need to be before putting them in together??*


Close enough so one won't fit in the others mouth...:whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

i put all my whites together and 2 of them are an inch or so shorter than the other 2, they often get mistake for food though :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Ron Magpie said:


> Close enough so one won't fit in the others mouth...:whistling2:


Well duhhhhh :Na_Na_Na_Na:



andaroo said:


> i put all my whites together and 2 of them are an inch or so shorter than the other 2, they often get mistake for food though :lol2:


Hmm...that's probably about the difference between Oscar and Chester atm :hmm: Maybe tomorrow I'll pop Chester in with Oscar & see what happens - the big boy needs shaking up because he's looking more and more pudding shaped by the day.


----------



## andaroo

im sure they will be fine are they both boys for sure?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ No. I'm almost certain that Oscar is actually a girl.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Is the monkey bit open yet? They all got herpies!


I'm not too sure yet actually, I did hear about that, but I don't particularly want to go through the monkey bit anyway cos it'll freak me out having them jump all over the car! On the plus side, we're not going in my car so it won't be destroyed :2thumb: I just want to see the rhinos and the big cats!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Help me think of names! And for the ghost I bought last week, he still has no name!


 
Have you got any names yet, Manda?

I had a flash of inspiration (makes a change for me, I know:lol2 You're too young to remember, but in the mid '70's there was a kids tv show called The Ghosts of Motley Hall..... You have a ghost motley..... (can you see where I'm going on this one???) Well, one of the ghosts was called Bodkin (played by the lovely Arthur English). Could be a name.......??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who has herpes!?


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who has herpes!?


your girlfriend does!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> your girlfriend does!


She's dead mate.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> I'm not too sure yet actually, I did hear about that, but I don't particularly want to go through the monkey bit anyway cos it'll freak me out having them jump all over the car! On the plus side, we're not going in my car so it won't be destroyed :2thumb: I just want to see the rhinos and the big cats!


my friend and i went through a safari park in her red mini one we went through the monkey bit undamaged the first time she decided to go through it another 2 times. They destroyer all her wipers and pulled out the plastic screen wash sprayers out of the bonnet and chewed the wires! Cost her over £100 to fix.

I however took my mums brand new ford focus through there and have done several times (i always go there i have free passes) without getting any damage done, the trick is not to stop and keep going in second gear they only go on your car when you stop to look at them so i race around it twice and then leave :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> ^ No. I'm almost certain that Oscar is actually a girl.


Has he/she ever croaked? If not then it's a girl. Males croak every night from a young age. I thought chips was a boy cos she had done a few squawks here and there but thats just female hey boys im here come get me noises, it wasn't until i actually got a definite male (one that croaks 4 times a night and he's the smallest out of my 4) that i knew they were both girls because they didn't croak back. Males will sit there with a balloon chin even when they arent croaking :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you got any names yet, Manda?
> 
> I had a flash of inspiration (makes a change for me, I know:lol2 You're too young to remember, but in the mid '70's there was a kids tv show called The Ghosts of Motley Hall..... You have a ghost motley..... (can you see where I'm going on this one???) Well, one of the ghosts was called Bodkin (played by the lovely Arthur English). Could be a name.......??


Nope still no names! I thought about Sydney but it didn't suit him. When I typed in ghost motley on google, that show came up! I will have a think about Bodkin, but then I'd end up calling him Body for short which is weird!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> my friend and i went through a safari park in her red mini one we went through the monkey bit undamaged the first time she decided to go through it another 2 times. They destroyer all her wipers and pulled out the plastic screen wash sprayers out of the bonnet and chewed the wires! Cost her over £100 to fix.
> 
> I however took my mums brand new ford focus through there and have done several times (i always go there i have free passes) without getting any damage done, the trick is not to stop and keep going in second gear they only go on your car when you stop to look at them so i race around it twice and then leave :lol2:


Haha quality, the car we're going in is our friend's company car, so he doesn't care if it gets damaged either! If I had some baboons jumping all over my car and ripping the wipers off, I'd just cry and drive off and end up killing a bunch of monkeys. It's probably best I don't drive!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I went to longleat a couple weeks ago and the monkey bit is still closed, apparently they are building a bit due to open soon where they are behind a screen of some kind.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I went to longleat a couple weeks ago and the monkey bit is still closed, apparently they are building a bit due to open soon where they are behind a screen of some kind.


Thank god for that! I'm not fussed by the monkeys anyway, they're a bit scary unless they're marmosets which are adorable.


----------



## _jake_

I saw cute monkeys today at the zoooohooooo!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got a new cam.. heres some pics.. not the best though, still need to get used to using it!
Log in | Facebook


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> I saw cute monkeys today at the zoooohooooo!


Was it a good day? You had the weather for it.......


----------



## _jake_

Grond said:


> Was it a good day? You had the weather for it.......


Brilliant weather! Lots of cute pictures and one of two Prarie dogs hugging:flrt::lol2:


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Brilliant weather! Lots of cute pictures and one of two Prarie dogs hugging:flrt::lol2:


You'll have to post some! Which zoo did you go to?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

andaroo said:


> Has he/she ever croaked? If not then it's a girl. Males croak every night from a young age. I thought chips was a boy cos she had done a few squawks here and there but thats just female hey boys im here come get me noises, it wasn't until i actually got a definite male (one that croaks 4 times a night and he's the smallest out of my 4) that i knew they were both girls because they didn't croak back. Males will sit there with a balloon chin even when they arent croaking :lol2:


I've been sure Oscar's a girl ever since I got Chester, who is definatly a very loud boy. I went for it last night & put Chester in Oscar's tank. They stared at each other for about an hour, then Oscar turned around & walked away with a very unimpressed look on her face. I think Chester's still settling in though, I'm sure he'll go chasing her when he's more comfortable in there.


----------



## andaroo

All my frogs are finally in my sig!


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> your girlfriend does!


 That's a *seriously* not nice thing to say:bash:


I do like your sig, though.:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Grond said:


> You'll have to post some! Which zoo did you go to?


Bristol Zoo! Was great fun!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Well it's dead in here today :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Well it's dead in here today :whistling2:


I've been stuck in meetings...:blah:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sup fools


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I've been stuck in meetings...:blah:


Not cool. I've been sat here waiting for something interesting to happen! On the plus side, I've made a list of potential names for the snakey babies!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I dunno what to do with my spare tank.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dunno what to do with my spare tank.


ANOTHER spare tank? Make a list of frogs that you don't have but want, decide one one, then put some in it :2thumb: Or any other animal that can go in there that you want.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> ANOTHER spare tank? Make a list of frogs that you don't have but want, decide one one, then put some in it :2thumb: Or any other animal that can go in there that you want.


The others I took apart, they're just huge glass panels in the shed!

I only have the exo and this spare 2.5ft long one. That's all me getting.

I want.

African Bullfrog.
Budgett's.
FBT....I've come around recently.
Maybe some FBN.

Basically I fancy building a paludarium. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Not cool. I've been sat here waiting for something interesting to happen! *On the plus side, I've made a list of potential names for the snakey babies*!


 
Well, stop teasing and tell us what you've shortlisted..... :devil:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The others I took apart, they're just huge glass panels in the shed!
> 
> I only have the exo and this spare 2.5ft long one. That's all me getting.
> 
> I want.
> 
> African Bullfrog.
> Budgett's.
> FBT....I've come around recently.
> Maybe some FBN.
> 
> Basically I fancy building a paludarium. :mf_dribble:


Well the exo I'd imagine would be pretty difficult to take apart, so you could just stick whatever in there. Do the paludarium! Although saying that, the frogs/newts you've said you want are either aquatic or ground dwelling, so would there be any point in making one? (A paludarium is a really tall glass tank, isn't it?!)
You should do the set ups and stuff, and then when you go to Kempton you can pick something up that you'll fall in love with, and then you'll already have it's home up and running! PLAN!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, stop teasing and tell us what you've shortlisted..... :devil:


WELL!! I like Japanese names so I had a look through a big long list of those and wrote down my favourites.
For the bloodred girl I found Akane (said Ah-kan-ay/ee) which means deep red which is fairly apt, Akemi, Akiko, Akira, Hotaru which means firefly, and Sakura which means cherry.
For the granite girl I found Kimiko (which is my favourite!), Tamiko and Kumara.
And for the ghost boy I found Daiki or Hikaru, but I'm not sure if they will suit him. Help!


----------



## Pipkin28

I'm no help..... I pretty much think they all sound good. The only one that doesn't really appeal is Hotaru. I like Akane and Sakura, though.
Kumara is too much like Kumala, so people will think you named her after the wine. 
Not sure about the choices for the ghost.....

Told you I was cr*p!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Well the exo I'd imagine would be pretty difficult to take apart, so you could just stick whatever in there. Do the paludarium! Although saying that, the frogs/newts you've said you want are either aquatic or ground dwelling, so would there be any point in making one? (A paludarium is a really tall glass tank, isn't it?!)
> You should do the set ups and stuff, and then when you go to Kempton you can pick something up that you'll fall in love with, and then you'll already have it's home up and running! PLAN!


The planted exo is for darts def. 

Paludarium is like a half aquarium/terrarium. 

OMG IDEA. I'm defintely doing that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't wait for Kempton. It's gonna be SO good.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't wait for Kempton. It's gonna be SO good.


What time are you getting there?

I'm only going to spend an hour or so there 'cos I'll have the missus wit meh.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> What time are you getting there?
> 
> I'm only going to spend an hour or so there 'cos I'll have the missus wit meh.


Well we're getting to Manda and Matt at 10ish then they're driving. No idea how long that will take. I don't know how long they plan on staying either.

(Ihopethey'redrivingusback).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Well we're getting to Manda and Matt at 10ish then they're driving. No idea how long that will take. I don't know how long they plan on staying either.
> 
> (Ihopethey'redrivingusback).


Good stuffs.

Nobody. NOBODY is allowed to convince me to buy stuff!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good stuffs.
> 
> Nobody. NOBODY is allowed to convince me to buy stuff!


Why? You giving up phibs to concentrate on your golf?

*titter* *chortle* *chuckle*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Why? You giving up phibs to concentrate on your golf?
> 
> *titter* *chortle* *chuckle*


You loved my swing.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm no help..... I pretty much think they all sound good. The only one that doesn't really appeal is Hotaru. I like Akane and Sakura, though.
> Kumara is too much like Kumala, so people will think you named her after the wine.
> Not sure about the choices for the ghost.....
> 
> Told you I was cr*p!!


Yeah as I was typing Hotura I thought it was a bit crap. Akane was the first one I saw and I took quite a shine to it, we'll see if it suits her! I want to name her something that is relevent to her beautifulness, cos she so pwetty! The ghost boy is going to be terrible to name, although I keep thinking back to Sydney or Diego which obviously aren't on my japanese name list!



Morgan Freeman said:


> The planted exo is for darts def.
> 
> Paludarium is like a half aquarium/terrarium.
> 
> OMG IDEA. I'm defintely doing that.


Yay! I'm glad I helped! A paludarium sounds like it needs something really bright and awesome. Keep an eye out at Kempton!



ipreferaflan said:


> I can't wait for Kempton. It's gonna be SO good.


Me too, I'm gonna be like a kid in a candy shop. I'm only going to come home with plants and backgrounds and a snake though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wait. Could a snake go in that viv?

2.5ft x 15ft x 1ft.

I like Garter snakes.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Well we're getting to Manda and Matt at 10ish then they're driving. No idea how long that will take. I don't know how long they plan on staying either.
> 
> (Ihopethey'redrivingusback).


Of course we'll drive you back, you just have to be prepared to wait if we spend ages, or pestered if we want to leave!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Good stuffs.
> 
> Nobody. NOBODY is allowed to convince me to buy stuff!


Except for shiny colourful frogs for the paludarium :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wait. Could a snake go in that viv?
> 
> 2.5ft x 15ft x 1ft.
> 
> I like Garter snakes.


FIFTEEN FEET?! You could get a frickin giraffe in there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> FIFTEEN FEET?! You could get a frickin giraffe in there.


1.5ft.


As if I have a 15ft viv!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 1.5ft.
> 
> 
> As if I have a 15ft viv!


Make with the dot! It definitely said 15ft :lol2: No idea if a garter snake can fit in there, depends how big they get. You should get a hognose instead, they don't get very big at all, I would imagine one of those could happily live in there, they're really cute and mildly venomous!! What more could you want!


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> 1.5ft.
> 
> 
> *As if I have a 15ft viv*!


 
*Sigh* What couldn't we all achieve with a viv THAT size??? *Sigh*

I'd live in it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Make with the dot! It definitely said 15ft :lol2: No idea if a garter snake can fit in there, depends how big they get. You should get a hognose instead, they don't get very big at all, I would imagine one of those could happily live in there, they're really cute and mildly venomous!! What more could you want!


They rugly!

Oh WHO KNOWS. I can never make my mind up until the last minute when it comes to anything.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> They rugly!
> 
> Oh WHO KNOWS. I can never make my mind up until the last minute when it comes to anything.


 
Looks like garter males get to between 2-3ft so I would say you could have one in that viv, just have plenty of hides soo it feels more secure! I'm a snake expert now, don't you know.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Looks like garter males get to between 2-3ft so I would say you could have one in that viv, just have plenty of hides soo it feels more secure! I'm a snake expert now, don't you know.


Yeah, don't snakes prefer smaller vivs to feel safe? Or summink.

I probably won't even get one, and flirt between a zillion different species before deciding. Garters are cute though.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, don't snakes prefer smaller vivs to feel safe? Or summink.
> 
> I probably won't even get one, and flirt between a zillion different species before deciding. Garters are cute though.


To a certain degree, yes. My two tiny baby corns are currently living in a 1.5 litre sandwich box from Morrisons, with a tiny water bowl and half a bog roll tube, and they're perfectly happy in there. Anything else would be far far too big for them, they're only a few weeks old and are very shy!
Have a look at garters at Kempton, I would imagine they'll have a few there for you to have a gander at, and you can find out about them at the same time. Either that or make a thread on the snake section, I've had a look for some info for you but can't really find anything particularly helpful so it'd be worth an ask.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> To a certain degree, yes. My two tiny baby corns are currently living in a 1.5 litre sandwich box from Morrisons, with a tiny water bowl and half a bog roll tube, and they're perfectly happy in there. Anything else would be far far too big for them, they're only a few weeks old and are very shy!
> Have a look at garters at Kempton, I would imagine they'll have a few there for you to have a gander at, and you can find out about them at the same time. Either that or make a thread on the snake section, I've had a look for some info for you but can't really find anything particularly helpful so it'd be worth an ask.


Found a care sheet, think mine is a tad too small.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Found a care sheet, think mine is a tad too small.


Does it say how big they grow to? The general rule is that the snake should be no longer than one long side and one short side of the viv combined, if that makes sense. So if you had one that was 60cmx30cm, then the snake should be no bigger than 90cm!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well I'm prob ok for a male then! Ooooh!

CPR don't have any in, wonder where else I can gander at some?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I'm prob ok for a male then! Ooooh!
> 
> CPR don't have any in, wonder where else I can gander at some?


TC Reps?


----------



## manda88

Just found this! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/540881-garter-snake-babies.html


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nope. Guna wait for kempton!

All I need is a water bowl and a heat mat and I'm ready to go!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nope. Guna wait for kempton!
> 
> All I need is a water bowl and a heat mat and I'm ready to go!


:2thumb: good idea, are you just going to pick the one you like the look of most when you see it or are you after a particular morph?


----------



## ipreferaflan

What time do you reckon you could get us back to the train station? I'm gonna book the train tickets at the end of the month when I get paid but I need to let Richie know.


----------



## RhianB87

Whats a good site online to bulk buy locusts?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> What time do you reckon you could get us back to the train station? I'm gonna book the train tickets at the end of the month when I get paid but I need to let Richie know.


Whenever you need to get back, just let us know what time you want to leave and that's fine! I can't imagine we'll be at the show for hours on end anyway, we're not on the look out for a royal any more so we don't need to bother looking around for one.


----------



## _jake_

'Ello peeps 8)


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Whats a good site online to bulk buy locusts?


livefoodsbypost is always good, but it depends what you mean by bulk ie the gigantuous bags or just loads of boxes!



_jake_ said:


> 'Ello peeps 8)


'Ello, sweed'art


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Whats a good site online to bulk buy locusts?


I'm gonna keep recommending them whenever livefood questions come up because they really are tip top at delivering uber-fast with great quality bugz.

Locusts - Northampton Reptile Centre

Check the bulk bags at the bottom.



manda88 said:


> Whenever you need to get back, just let us know what time you want to leave and that's fine! I can't imagine we'll be at the show for hours on end anyway, we're not on the look out for a royal any more so we don't need to bother looking around for one.


I think we'll get a ticket for like 5 from Woking then. You can always get a later/earlier one if you miss it... can't you?

Gulp.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Besides you can spend some time in Woking its AMAZING:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I think we'll get a ticket for like 5 from Woking then. You can always get a later/earlier one if you miss it... can't you?
> 
> Gulp.


No idea to be honest, get a ticket for whatever time you want and we'll make sure you're back in time to get it, and if we finish at the show super early then either you can come and meet all our froggies or there's a few places near the train station where you can sit and have a drink while you wait for the train : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> No idea to be honest, get a ticket for whatever time you want and we'll make sure you're back in time to get it, and if we finish at the show super early then either you can come and meet all our froggies or there's a few places near the train station where you can sit and have a drink while you wait for the train : victory:


Good idea! I'll buy you and Matt a pint.

Of water.

Tap water.


I'm not made of fricking money.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Good idea! I'll buy you and Matt a pint.
> 
> Of water.
> 
> Tap water.
> 
> 
> I'm not made of fricking money.


 
Are you always that generous :whistling2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Oh look, I got 1,000 posts.

Party for me :jump:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Good idea! I'll buy you and Matt a pint.
> 
> Of water.
> 
> Tap water.
> 
> 
> I'm not made of fricking money.


I pretty much only drink diet coke anyway, so I'm set with a pint of that, thanks! Start saving your pennies!


----------



## Ron Magpie

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Oh look, I got 1,000 posts.
> 
> Party for me :jump:


Partying hard...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

n00b!


----------



## manda88

My granite baby shed last night :flrt: she's so beautiful! I like that she has a tinge of pinky purpleyness!










Sorry fellow frog people, I just like to post pics of them in here because nobody's interested in the snake section and I don't know any of them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awww looks like my mate's corn.


----------



## manda88

She's lovely, the pic doesn't really show her colour amazingly well, her saddles are much darker in real life.

Does anyone know whether it's possible to insure frogs?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> She's lovely, the pic doesn't really show her colour amazingly well, her saddles are much darker in real life.
> 
> Does anyone know whether it's possible to insure frogs?


 
Pet plan did an exotics insurance, dunno if they still do though.

The snake is stunning as well!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Pet plan did an exotics insurance, dunno if they still do though.
> 
> The snake is stunning as well!


Yeah I've just been looking at that but I don't think they cover frogs. To be honest I'm happy to pay out for if any of them need anything anyway, I'd rather pay a huge amount once than have to pay £25 a month for 'just in case' something happens.
And thank you!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Just found this! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/540881-garter-snake-babies.html


 That's really near me- but I'm quite happy with just my corn...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

What's that? Oh yeah... I just sold 8 FBTs. How much for you ask?

TWENTY CLAMS!

They had really cool stick insects in the shop for £2.50 each ('£2.50 each' being my favourite phrase of the day; you do the math). Not the boring ones; ones that look really uber cool. I was so tempted but NAHHHH.
Not enough Privet near me


----------



## manda88

Stick insects are boring and ugly. I drove past a chrome Aston Martin earlier, how ridiculous is that! They must have far too much money and be running out of things to buy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That sounds cack. I'd rather gold plate my dick.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nah... these ones are cool.










BETTER THAN BORING CORN SNAKES!


----------



## RhianB87

Would this be ok to use for my frogs?

Ultracolor Plus Grout Black 1kg - Screwfix.com, Where the Trade Buys


Im so bloody confused with all this fake rock stuff...:bash:


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Nah... these ones are cool.
> 
> image
> 
> BETTER THAN BORING CORN SNAKES!


 
They are cool. The huge ones are awesome and these ones










I used to keep stick insects!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> That sounds cack. I'd rather gold plate my dick.


:lol2: Morgan I'm shocked! I like Astons but chrome anything is poo.



ipreferaflan said:


> Nah... these ones are cool.
> 
> image
> 
> BETTER THAN BORING CORN SNAKES!


I hate you.



FallenAngel said:


> They are cool. The huge ones are awesome and these ones
> 
> image
> 
> I used to keep stick insects!


Now those ones are cool! Still wouldn't want them though.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> She's lovely, the pic doesn't really show her colour amazingly well, her saddles are much darker in real life.
> 
> *Does anyone know whether it's possible to insure frogs*?


 
Have you tried these??? Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :lol2: Morgan I'm shocked! I like Astons but chrome anything is poo.


Ha! Well......


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Have you tried these??? Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles


Yeah I saw them but I wasn't sure whether they dealt with frogs, I don't think I will insure them anyway cos I did a quote and it would cost like £25 a month, I'd rather just fork out the money if anything did go wrong to be honest. Might have to think about insuring the snakes though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just become a vet...dur.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just become a vet...dur.


I used to want to be one when I was little, but I wouldn't be able to deal with putting things to sleep or seeing mistreated or horrifically injured/disfigured animals, I'd just spend my days crying my eyes out!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I used to want to be one when I was little, but I wouldn't be able to deal with putting things to sleep or seeing mistreated or horrifically injured/disfigured animals, I'd just spend my days crying my eyes out!


Become a blind vet.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just become a vet...dur.





manda88 said:


> I used to want to be one when I was little, but I wouldn't be able to deal with putting things to sleep or seeing mistreated or horrifically injured/disfigured animals, I'd just spend my days crying my eyes out!


 

Ditch Matt and marry a vet.....! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Become a blind vet.


Don't think it'd come in much use during surgery :lol2:



Pipkin28 said:


> Ditch Matt and marry a vet.....! :whistling2:


Haha what a plan!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> n00b!


Well I'm sorry if I occasionally leave the computer.......


manda88 said:


> My granite baby shed last night :flrt: she's so beautiful! I like that she has a tinge of pinky purpleyness!
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry fellow frog people, I just like to post pics of them in here because nobody's interested in the snake section and I don't know any of them!


You're making me want a corn again.....

I finished my first sewing machine project today, the wallet made out of that cool frog fabric I had. It's not perfect but not bad for a first attempt IMHO.


----------



## rhys s

manda how is your snakes getting on a rememberd a while back you said you were getting some royals .


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do you like these pics of my bunnies?


----------



## Grond

manda88 said:


> My granite baby shed last night :flrt: she's so beautiful! I like that she has a tinge of pinky purpleyness!
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry fellow frog people, I just like to post pics of them in here because nobody's interested in the snake section and I don't know any of them!


Very nice!

I'd have admired her in the snake section too! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you like these pics of my bunnies?
> image
> image
> image


Cuuuute!!!



Grond said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I'd have admired her in the snake section too! :lol2:


Thanks!


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you like these pics of my bunnies?
> image
> image
> image


 
Awww, very sweet! :flrt:

Have you been in the pet shop in the market recently?? They have 2 beautiful bunnies..... I've never owned rabbits before but even I was tempted!!!!


----------



## andaroo

I think rabbits are cute and I have 2 myself (one weighs 8lbs!) but i just hate the fact that they shed EVERYWHERE.. After you hold them you have a fur coat of your own! Plus the females can be very anti social!


----------



## Pipkin28

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I finished my first sewing machine project today, the wallet made out of that cool frog fabric I had. It's not perfect but not bad for a first attempt IMHO.


 
Well done! I bet it looks fab! Pics?? 
I think I've seen the same fabric recently, I was tempted to get some.... might still but I don't know what I'd make!

I'm just making myself a dress, I bought loads of fabric a few months ago and I'm slowly working my way through it but I've just seen some more I love the look of to make a fifties style dress from!


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> You're making me want a corn again.....
> 
> I finished my first sewing machine project today, the wallet made out of that cool frog fabric I had. It's not perfect but not bad for a first attempt IMHO.


Get one!! You should buy one of my babies when I breed them! :lol2:
We need to see pics of the wallet!



rhys s said:


> manda how is your snakes getting on a rememberd a while back you said you were getting some royals .


They're doing really well thank you! We put a deposit on a pastel royal at the weekend, if you look in the classified section for ct8282's thread called STUNNING royal pythons for sale (or something similar to that), we're getting pastel male number 9 :2thumb: he is absolutely beautiful.
Hows your boa? Did I see something about you getting another snake too?


----------



## rhys s

yeah my boas doing fine hes eaten all 5 of his meals with me , i was going to get a juvi royal but i went to look at them and they were mistreated and i couldnt stand knowing the past of it , so i decied to wait and get my self either another boa or a royal , i am thinking about either a pastel or a spider ,


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you like these pics of my bunnies?
> image
> image
> image


Yes, I do indeed. Me & my Mum used to breed bunnies. Only got two now though. 



andaroo said:


> I think rabbits are cute and I have 2 myself (one weighs 8lbs!) but i just hate the fact that they shed EVERYWHERE.. After you hold them you have a fur coat of your own! Plus the females can be very anti social!


One of my rabbits that died last year weighed more than our Jack Russell - was considerably bigger too. One of the best rabbits I've ever had was a female called Jessica, she's come to you & stand on her hind legs to be picked up :flrt: My heart split in two hen she died 



Pipkin28 said:


> Well done! I bet it looks fab! Pics??
> I think I've seen the same fabric recently, I was tempted to get some.... might still but I don't know what I'd make!
> 
> I'm just making myself a dress, I bought loads of fabric a few months ago and I'm slowly working my way through it but I've just seen some more I love the look of to make a fifties style dress from!


I'll get some pics in a few days :2thumb: I hope to work my way up to making dresses, but next in line is my patchwork froggy pillow. 



manda88 said:


> Get one!! You should buy one of my babies when I breed them! :lol2:
> We need to see pics of the wallet!


Lol! I don't think my mice would appreciate living in the same room as a snake.


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> yeah my boas doing fine hes eaten all 5 of his meals with me , i was going to get a juvi royal but i went to look at them and they were mistreated and i couldnt stand knowing the past of it , so i decied to wait and get my self either another boa or a royal , i am thinking about either a pastel or a spider ,


That's good, he sounds healthy and happy! Yeah I saw the thread saying you went to see some royals, it's a shame that some people are so ignorant when it comes to animal welfare. There are looooooads of royals in the classified section at the mo, I'm sure you'll be able to find a nice one somewhere near you : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Anyone about?


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Anyone about?


 
Afternoon


----------



## manda88

I'm here, in my flat, all alone, watching LA Ink. It makes me really want a tattoo!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm here, in my flat, all alone, watching LA Ink. It makes me really want a tattoo!


 
I get that when watching those programmes!

Why are you all alone?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> I think rabbits are cute and I have 2 myself (one weighs 8lbs!) but i just hate the fact that they shed EVERYWHERE.. After you hold them you have a fur coat of your own! Plus the females can be very anti social!


I love them to bits, but their fur gets everywhere and they can be expensive. My rabbit Jazzy died in jan this year and cost £600 in out of hours fee's tthe night he died  Spent a few thousand on him at the vets over his life due to poor breeding by the people I got him from, which left him with expensive dental problems.
I miss him


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I get that when watching those programmes!
> 
> Why are you all alone?


Matt was at a friends house so I was here on my lonesome, but now we're watching Neo die in the Matrix, so it's all good! My favourite part of the Matrix trilogy is when Trinity dies. I hated her.


----------



## rhys s

manda just looked at your sig and your collection is getting some size on it now


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> manda just looked at your sig and your collection is getting some size on it now


Haha yeah it's grown rather a lot since I first started out in December! And there's still one more corn and the royal to come yet :lol2:


----------



## rhys s

i got a royal to come at some point and i am looking for some more grey tree frogs .


----------



## ipreferaflan

I didn't mind Trinity.
That 'Mr Anderson. Welcome back. Like what I've done with the place?' speech is insane.

I used to know every word.


----------



## _jake_

Boooooooooring! But guess what? My cat just scratched my older brothers eye and he is pouring with blood hehe! Shouldn't of been nasty to me last night!


----------



## Grond

_jake_ said:


> Boooooooooring! But guess what? My cat just scratched my older brothers eye and he is pouring with blood hehe! Shouldn't of been nasty to me last night!


That's karma that is.......... :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I didn't mind Trinity.
> That 'Mr Anderson. Welcome back. Like what I've done with the place?' speech is insane.
> 
> I used to know every word.


Can't remember that bit. I used to be like that with Buffy the Vampire Slayer, with conversations between Buffy and Spike. Not like EVERY conversation, but the ones where it was getting a bit steamy. I used to fancy the crap outta him! Bearing in mind I was around 12 at this time!



_jake_ said:


> Boooooooooring! But guess what? My cat just scratched my older brothers eye and he is pouring with blood hehe! Shouldn't of been nasty to me last night!


 
You're evil!


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> Can't remember that bit. I used to be like that with Buffy the Vampire Slayer, with conversations between Buffy and Spike. Not like EVERY conversation, but the ones where it was getting a bit steamy. I used to fancy the crap outta him! Bearing in mind I was around 12 at this time!


lololo me too, i met him- he made me cry because he wouldnt sign my buffy stuff because he was with his gay band ghost of the robot
so my friend (who was like.. 8 years older than me) who worked in the club where they were playing told him he was a tw*t for making me cry- so he signed his cigarette packet for me
haahaha

edit. hes hella short! i was young and i was nearly his height!


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> lololo me too, i met him- he made me cry because he wouldnt sign my buffy stuff because he was with his gay band ghost of the robot
> so my friend (who was like.. 8 years older than me) who worked in the club where they were playing told him he was a tw*t for making me cry- so he signed his cigarette packet for me
> haahaha
> 
> edit. hes hella short! i was young and i was nearly his height!


Haha aww what an arsehole! Yeah he's only like 5'7" or something, and his band suck big time. His singing is abysmal as well! That musical episode was so embarrassing!


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> Haha aww what an arsehole! Yeah he's only like 5'7" or something, and his band suck big time. His singing is abysmal as well! That musical episode was so embarrassing!


i cant remember the details but i remember it being a very cringe worthy episode!
his band are turd, that is why they didnt want him signing stuff,
they knew people were only there because of spike
and they were getting annoyed i think.
what do you expect really? you think anyone would care about the band if he wasnt in it!
pfft


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> i cant remember the details but i remember it being a very cringe worthy episode!
> his band are turd, that is why they didnt want him signing stuff,
> they knew people were only there because of spike
> and they were getting annoyed i think.
> what do you expect really? you think anyone would care about the band if he wasnt in it!
> pfft


You're so right. I think I youtubed them at the time and thought they were crud. I knew all the words to the songs in the musical episode!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Grond said:


> That's karma that is.......... :lol2:


Hehehe Karma is gooooood. 


manda88 said:


> You're evil!


In a good way?:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Psht yeah. 5'7" is so small...


----------



## whale_omelette

ipreferaflan said:


> Psht yeah. 5'7" is so small...


he could be smaller; im 5.3 now and he wasnt much bigger than me aged 13


----------



## manda88

He probably is shorter, he was barely taller than Buffy and she's like 2'9".


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> He probably is shorter, he was barely taller than Buffy and she's like 2'9".


 he would always be standing on a step or something so he looked bigger than her hahaha


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> he would always be standing on a step or something so he looked bigger than her hahaha


Haha like Peggy Mitchell! God I hate Eastenders.

Why is there nothing on TV?! What's the point in having 100 channels and total crap being on every one?!


----------



## RhianB87

I just had a mini visitor in my garden. A tiny wild frog. Sadly I didnt get any photos though. 
I've just left it to it, well first removing the cat from the garden who gave chase!


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> Why is there nothing on TV?! What's the point in having 100 channels and total crap being on every one?!


 ugh. i know, i hate television to be honest, 
its always:
two and a half men
who do you think you are
mock the week
and various other crap..

all i watch is the news,southpark,jackass, occasional decent nature and historys docs
everything else is so crap


----------



## rhys s

whale_omelette said:


> ugh. i know, i hate television to be honest,
> its always:
> two and a half men
> who do you think you are
> mock the week
> and various other crap..
> 
> all i watch is the news,southpark,jackass, occasional decent nature and historys docs
> everything else is so crap


 

what i highlighted in red ! 

its great i love those 2 programes , i am watching about amish now on channal 4 , , and how can you not like mock of the week !


----------



## rhys s

and manda you said about not liking east enders , its proberly the best soap on telly !


----------



## whale_omelette

rhys s said:


> what i highlighted in red !
> 
> its great i love those 2 programes , i am watching about amish now on channal 4 , , and how can you not like mock of the week !


it gets boring when they repeat it about 9 million times on dave


----------



## whale_omelette

rhys s said:


> and manda you said about not liking east enders , its proberly the best soap on telly !


all soaps are piss poor really! everyone is always doing someone else or trying to kill them


----------



## rhys s

true , but there very good i cant wait till lucas gets caught


----------



## whale_omelette

that reminds me, spooks was good- but the last few series have been crud


----------



## rhys s

i dont watch spooks , whats it about


----------



## whale_omelette

its an m15 spy drama used to be very good untill like... the 5th series, by then everyone good had been killed off or left

so it might be about someone wanting to blow up sizewell b (cept they called it sefton b or something lololo)
next one might be about a forgien politician who is at risk of being asassinated


----------



## rhys s

o i like things like that i might go block busters and rent out the first series , do you watch shameless i love that programme


----------



## whale_omelette

its not my thing really- i dont really watch much television at all to be honest.
i wouldnt watch any if i lived elsewhere (which i will soon)
but where i live is crap and i dont go out much,
same reason im on here all the time :lol2:


----------



## rhys s

i am sure this fourm is addictive !!!


----------



## whale_omelette

its prob the least argumentative forum iv been on, not many :censor: on here!
im on it most days asking something or other haha
i wish people on here would donate cash to me so i can do my tank though- id love them more :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

whale_omelette said:


> its prob the least argumentative forum iv been on, not many :censor: on here!
> im on it most days asking something or other haha
> i wish people on here would donate cash to me so i can do my tank though- id love them more :whistling2:


 
I think some of the other sections argue more, I think we are generally quite nice in amphibs! There is a discription of the different sections somewhere on here!

I would love people to donate cash to me as well, it will go to a good home. :lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

i was really skint once and had no money for food so i put out a plee on my old blog and some american paypalled me ten dollars- which was very nice

i have literally no food in the house at the moment- all that is in the cupboard and fridge etc is, vinigar, aloe vera concentrate, 1 egg and some salt. that is it

i get money tomorrow though but im so hungry


----------



## Jezza84

whale_omelette said:


> i was really skint once and had no money for food so i put out a plee on my old blog and some american paypalled me ten dollars- which was very nice
> 
> i have literally no food in the house at the moment- all that is in the cupboard and fridge etc is, vinigar, aloe vera concentrate, 1 egg and some salt. that is it
> 
> i get money tomorrow though but im so hungry


didnt you watch those adverts with and egg you can make a meal out of nothing!


any one watch the Grand Prix today?


----------



## whale_omelette

Jezza84 said:


> didnt you watch those adverts with and egg you can make a meal out of nothing!
> 
> 
> any one watch the Grand Prix today?


you cant make a meal from an egg vinigar and salt though:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rhys s

what about frying the egg in aloe vera and viniger mix and then adding a pinch of salt to the egg . simple ! 


i missed the grand prix today was it any good


----------



## whale_omelette

rhys s said:


> what about frying the egg in aloe vera and viniger mix and then adding a pinch of salt to the egg . simple !


----------



## rhys s

you cant complain till you try it


----------



## whale_omelette

it would be hella ming. 
i dont like eggs, the aloe vera is horrible unless its in juice, and salt. blarg. i use it for cleaning my silver


----------



## Jezza84

rhys s said:


> i missed the grand prix today was it any good


ferrari cheated used Team orders and tried to cover it up! massa let fernando pass him because he has more points. other than that not muched happend lewis made it to 4th button 5th 

1st Alonso
2nd Massa
3rd Vettel
4th ham
5th button
6th Webber


----------



## rhys s

that sounds quite intresting with the cheating , i heard that alonso was 1st but other then that , thanks for letting me know : victory: and lewis in 4th bit of a shame.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Is he gonna get penalised for that? Surely he must do.
Bet Massa was pissed.


----------



## Jezza84

they have been fined £100,000 but are still under investigation by the FIA


----------



## rhys s

If you want £100,000 and had to spend it on reptiles nothing else what would you buy ???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Can I spend it on an establishment in which I can store reptiles?


----------



## Jezza84

that would be alot of dart frogs!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

manda88 said:


> We need to see pics of the wallet!


Ok...here we go. Please bear in mind that this is the very first time ever I've made anything on a sewing machine - so be kind folks.

The outside:










The inside, the bottom bit is actually 4 credit card slots with a big note pocket at the back, but you can't tell from the photo.














manda88 said:


> Yeah he's only like 5'7" or something.


I'm 5'7"


----------



## rhys s

thats a very nice wallet there!!! 

and 
flan you can spend the £100,000 on , vivs , decor , reps , live food , lighting , heating and one place to store it al .


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I'm 5'7"


I'm 5'4"



rhys s said:


> thats a very nice wallet there!!!
> 
> and
> flan you can spend the £100,000 on , vivs , decor , reps , live food , lighting , heating and one place to store it al .


I'd buy a great big shed and insulate it then stuff it full of frogs.


----------



## rhys s

thats a great plan , 

i am only 5'11" and still growing


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> and manda you said about not liking east enders , its proberly the best soap on telly !


No no no, it's the biggest pile of crap on telly! I can't get enough of CSI at the moment, that's pretty much all I watch, and Venom Hunter if we catch it when it's on, Thinking Tackle (a fishing programme lol), new Simpsons episodes and Family Guy.



rhys s said:


> true , but there very good i cant wait till lucas gets caught


It's all about the Lucas name!! It's my surname for those not in the know :lol2:



rhys s said:


> If you want £100,000 and had to spend it on reptiles nothing else what would you buy ???


More corns cos I like all the colours they come in! More white's cos I love them, that GODFORSAKEN female mossy frog, red eyes, some sort of toad, tomato frogs (love them!), an ornate horned frog, those awesome little boophis that Andaroo/Morgan has, amazonian thumbnail darts, a bunch of other darts, leopard geckos, crested geckos, some kind of insane venomous snake like a viper or cobra, and a western hognose. Phew!



CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Ok...here we go. Please bear in mind that this is the very first time ever I've made anything on a sewing machine - so be kind folks.
> 
> The outside:
> 
> image
> 
> The inside, the bottom bit is actually 4 credit card slots with a big note pocket at the back, but you can't tell from the photo.
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'7"


That's awesome! And don't worry, I'm 5'7" too, I just thought it was a bit short for a bloke (no offence, flanman )


----------



## rhys s

right manda , east enders is proberly the best bit of telly on , and atleast you watch family guy ! 

great choice of what you want to spend £100,000 , 


have you still not found the female mossy , i am sure a while back you said your looking for one ,


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> right manda , east enders is proberly the best bit of telly on , and atleast you watch family guy !
> 
> great choice of what you want to spend £100,000 ,
> 
> 
> have you still not found the female mossy , i am sure a while back you said your looking for one ,


Nope still not found one yet, but if we see one at Kempton then wemight get one, our two boys have been at it like rabbits, one was almost drowning the other a few days ago so I actually tried to prize them apart, but there was just no way he was letting go! So I put them on the land section and they immediately let go of each other. Clearly the sensation is much better in the water! :lol2:


----------



## rhys s

gay frogs , if you put a female in she might get ignored by other two , what are the male mossy names have you used eastenders for inspiration christain and syed ! 


i am not sure if i am going kempton i want to so bad as i neaver been to a reptile show .


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> gay frogs , if you put a female in she might get ignored by other two , what are the male mossy names have you used eastenders for inspiration christain and syed !
> 
> 
> i am not sure if i am going kempton i want to so bad as i neaver been to a reptile show .


Haha probably! They're called Theodore and Yoshi, and they swap turns of who goes on top, naughty little froggies!
Do you drive? Not sure how long it'd take to drive from Somerset to Middlesex, but whatever it is it'd be worth it! This is my first show too, I can't wait!


----------



## rhys s

i dont drive , only 2 more years ! , 

are mossy hard to keep as i would love a few of them ?


----------



## manda88

Ah so you're 15! I wondered how old you were! I haven't found the mossys hard to keep at all, we've got ours in a mostly aquatic set up but are soon to be changing it a bit. At the moment we've just got water and a bunch of rocks in one corner as a land section and some bits of wood sticking out, and a normal Fluval filter. The temps are about 21C at the cool end and 25C at the hot, I don't tend to let it get hotter than 27C as they apparently prefer slightly cooler temps, and the water is at 25C.


----------



## rhys s

ok thanks they dont seem so hard to care for , there great looking frogs , yeah i am 15 . i am looking foward to drive , when i can i will be getting so many more reps.


----------



## manda88

They're pretty funny to look at, they have really gormless faces. Be prepared for them to call and call and call though, mine just never shut up! They even call during the day! It's a cute sound but it does my head in after a while. Driving is fun, I don't know what I'd do without my car. Do you know what car you want to get?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone buy my bloody car!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm in charge of the junior library today! Yeah you 'eard. Don't mess.

I really want a couple of Chinese Water Dragons.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone buy my bloody car!


Only if it's a Peugeot 306 1.9 HDI and for less than a grand.



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm in charge of the junior library today! Yeah you 'eard. Don't mess.
> 
> I really want a couple of Chinese Water Dragons.


Woo get you! What makes you want those?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get a Green Basilisk. Much nicer.


----------



## _jake_

The jesus christ lizard:notworthy:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Woo get you! What makes you want those?


They so purdy! I want something I can handle, as well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a Green Basilisk. Much nicer.


Yeah. Or one of them! Water Dragon sounds wayyy cooler though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a Green Basilisk. Much nicer.


 They're really nervy, though, aren't they?

Supposing I had the money (*and* the space!) I'd build a big conservatory pond for my turtles, and maybe a matching enclosure for red-footed tortoises. And in my living room I'd have a *huge* custom-built ranforest viv (already designed it lol):lol2:

I haven't had a TV for years- which means I quite enjoy watching it at other people's places, as a treat.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah. Or one of them! Water Dragon sounds wayyy cooler though.


What cooler than this? :gasp:

YouTube - Jesus Christ Lizard Walks on Water


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> What cooler than this? :gasp:
> 
> YouTube - Jesus Christ Lizard Walks on Water


 
I cannae watch. Water Dragons can run on water though. Not sure if they're the same.


----------



## _jake_

not as awesome as a basilisk lol!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> They're really nervy, though, aren't they?


They are yes, I think that's why people go for water dragons. Basilisk's are so beautiful though.










My pic from London Zoo.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> They are yes, I think that's why people go for water dragons. Basilisk's are so beautiful though.
> 
> image
> 
> My pic from London Zoo.


 I remember one lizard book recommending covering most of the front glass of a viv with paper, with just a viewing window, so as not to stress them. I think they were mostly wild-caught in those days, though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I remember one lizard book recommending covering most of the front glass of a viv with paper, with just a viewing window, so as not to stress them. I think they were mostly wild-caught in those days, though.


I've read that about Water Dragons aswell though, but that was so as to avoid nose rub. 
The group at London Zoo seemed comfortable with a huge glass front aswell!

I've seen a few hand feeding videos so they can't be that bad. I'm sure they are ok if you get them CB and young.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've read that about Water Dragons aswell though,* but that was so as to avoid nose rub*.
> The group at London Zoo seemed comfortable with a huge glass front aswell!
> 
> I've seen a few hand feeding videos so they can't be that bad. I'm sure they are ok if you get them CB and young.


The author found they had a habit of dashing wildly at the glass when starled, and damaging their faces, apparently.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> The author found they had a habit of dashing wildly at the glass when starled, and damaging their faces, apparently.


Then don't startle them!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Then don't startle them!


:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need my own flat and soon. Someone buy my car!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Water Dragons are still purdy. If I got rid of my computer in my room (I only ever use my laptop) I could probably have space for a large viv for them.

I just said 'sumsh*t' to someone in the library! Oops.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A library is not the place for cursing young man!


----------



## ipreferaflan

It just slipped out. There were kids about and everything.

'Yeah, once you've brought in your last set of books you'll get a medal and goodies or sumsh*t'.

Oooops.

I want basilisks instead now. Water Dragons need a 6 foot long cage.
That's longer than me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'd give them the same size was CWD.

A mountain horned dragon has simlar care but are smaller, not as attractive though.


----------



## rhys s

water dragons are great wish i had space for a couple !


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> It just slipped out. There were kids about and everything.
> 
> 'Yeah, once you've brought in your last set of books you'll get a medal and goodies or sumsh*t'.
> 
> Oooops.
> 
> I want basilisks instead now. Water Dragons need a 6 foot long cage.
> That's longer than me.


Curse you! Think of the Children!:gasp: although they probably know more swearwords than you:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

i am looking for some water dragons ish lizards that rwequire less space


----------



## Morgan Freeman

chulainn said:


> i am looking for some water dragons ish lizards that rwequire less space


Mountain Horned Dragon. If you can find one.


----------



## chulainn

thanks morgan off to get a care sheet anyone know the rough prices of mhds and d.luecs at rep shows? do they sell plants at shows?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> *I'd give them the same size was CWD.*
> 
> A mountain horned dragon has simlar care but are smaller, not as attractive though.


 If not bigger.


----------



## rhys s

anyone about this morning ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sup!!


----------



## RhianB87

Morning!

How is everyone today?


----------



## manda88

I'm here and I'm in a mood! I'm bloody tired and I want to see my friends, but they all like doing boring pooey things that I hate doing, so I don't see them very often, or they choose to do something half way through the month when I've run out of money so can't go out. ARGH! Poo bums.


----------



## andaroo

:censor: im so f:censor:ing annoyed! I put some adult crickets in a tub and then put them in the freezer to knock them out so i could easily tong feed my frogs. The new ulugurus aren't calm enough to tong feed yet so I just put a K.O.'d cricket next to them in hopes of when they see them wriggle slightly they would snap em up... well one didnt get eaten and its warmed up again and wont stop f:censor:ing chirping! It was doing it all last night and I can't find it in the tank so i heavily misted the tank as humidty can kill crickets and it stopped chirping. I went to bed and then i was woken up at 4.30am by it chirping again! I ended up sleeping in the spare bedroom cos it was driving me INSANE! it's still chirping now :bash: :bash: i'm gonna have to tear the tank apart until i find the mofo


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> :censor: im so f:censor:ing annoyed! I put some adult crickets in a tub and then put them in the freezer to knock them out so i could easily tong feed my frogs. The new ulugurus aren't calm enough to tong feed yet so I just put a K.O.'d cricket next to them in hopes of when they see them wriggle slightly they would snap em up... well one didnt get eaten and its warmed up again and wont stop f:censor:ing chirping! It was doing it all last night and I can't find it in the tank so i heavily misted the tank as humidty can kill crickets and it stopped chirping. I went to bed and then i was woken up at 4.30am by it chirping again! I ended up sleeping in the spare bedroom cos it was driving me INSANE! it's still chirping now :bash: :bash: i'm gonna have to tear the tank apart until i find the mofo


Same night as me then. Silent crickets are NOT silent.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm here and I'm in a mood! I'm bloody tired and I want to see my friends, but they all like doing boring pooey things that I hate doing, so I don't see them very often, or they choose to do something half way through the month when I've run out of money so can't go out. ARGH! Poo bums.


Poo bum indeed!


----------



## rhys s

the chirping is sooo anoying i am lucky i havent needed adult ones for a while  , but i did find one yesterday in the bath .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

rhys s said:


> the chirping is sooo anoying i am lucky i havent needed adult ones for a while  , but i did find one yesterday in the bath .


I try and buy medium, but within a few weeks they've grown....


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> :censor: im so f:censor:ing annoyed! I put some adult crickets in a tub and then put them in the freezer to knock them out so i could easily tong feed my frogs. The new ulugurus aren't calm enough to tong feed yet so I just put a K.O.'d cricket next to them in hopes of when they see them wriggle slightly they would snap em up... well one didnt get eaten and its warmed up again and wont stop f:censor:ing chirping! It was doing it all last night and I can't find it in the tank so i heavily misted the tank as humidty can kill crickets and it stopped chirping. I went to bed and then i was woken up at 4.30am by it chirping again! I ended up sleeping in the spare bedroom cos it was driving me INSANE! it's still chirping now :bash: :bash: i'm gonna have to tear the tank apart until i find the mofo


Luckily I haven't had this problem for a few weeks now, I make sure that I tong feed any crickets with wings to Diglett, he'll eat them all up, and he's pretty much the only frog that still tong feeds now. I only leave ones in the tanks that are wingless!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Poo bum indeed!


I'm glad you understand. Your pic in 'upload photos of yourself' made me laugh out loud, so that cheered me up a tiny bit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha most of my pics in that thread are stupid.

I'm a very young 27 year old.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha most of my pics in that thread are stupid.
> 
> I'm a very young 27 year old.


Yeah I wouldn't have thought you were 27. Before I knew how old you were, I'd imagined you to be between about 19 and 22.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah I wouldn't have thought you were 27. Before I knew how old you were, I'd imagined you to be between about 19 and 22.


I can go wee standing up.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This is my fave pic. I'm red from the sun and have massive swollen hayfever eyes.


----------



## manda88

That's actually scary. I have loooooads of gurning photos, let me find them and post them!! We'll compete.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You're on.


If I can find more.


----------



## manda88

Here we go, I found quite a few, but some were genuinely offensive, so I chose some tamer ones



















Mmmmm!

That first pic is like 4 years old, and I've just realised the second one makes it look like I have a tooth missing where my tongue is!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Genuinely offensive!?


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## manda88

Offensive as in just really really REALLY ugly faces :lol2: I've just deleted or untagged a couple of pics on facebook cos they're just that little bit too ugly for my liking!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My GENUINELY offensive pic.


----------



## manda88

Hahaha excellent, when was that?! I'm surprised you didn't get arrested, or at least happy slapped.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hey guys! I wish I could see pics at work 

You remember that WWF competition I mentioned? Where the two winners get to go to a Tiger Conservation Summit in Eastern Russia?

I applied and I'm in the top 6 applicants. I have an interview on Friday in London (which is handy because I'm coming back from Derby on Friday and will be in London anyway!).

Pretty excited. I get to go hiking to natural tiger habitats if I win.


----------



## rhys s

manda , where did you get your mossys , i spent most of my night last night reading about them and watching videos.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Hahaha excellent, when was that?! I'm surprised you didn't get arrested, or at least happy slapped.


A few years ago. It was my girlfriend's party at the time but I didn't know her then, she still can't believe I'm the idiot that turned up as Al Jolson.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey guys! I wish I could see pics at work
> 
> You remember that WWF competition I mentioned? Where the two winners get to go to a Tiger Conservation Summit in Eastern Russia?
> 
> I applied and I'm in the top 6 applicants. I have an interview on Friday in London (which is handy because I'm coming back from Derby on Friday and will be in London anyway!).
> 
> Pretty excited. I get to go hiking to natural tiger habitats if I win.


I don't remember hearing about this but I will be SOOOOOO JEALOUS if you win, tigers are one of my favourite animals. Take me with you!



rhys s said:


> manda , where did you get your mossys , i spent most of my night last night reading about them and watching videos.


I got them from Richie at Frogsgalore but his company is no longer running. Pollywog has some!



Morgan Freeman said:


> A few years ago. It was my girlfriend's party at the time but I didn't know her then, she still can't believe I'm the idiot that turned up as Al Jolson.


 
Haha winner!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I don't remember hearing about this but I will be SOOOOOO JEALOUS if you win, tigers are one of my favourite animals. Take me with you!
> 
> 
> 
> I know! It would be so awesome. There are only around 3,200 tigers left in the wild and the WWF are hoping to double their numbers by 2011.
> Optomistic but I'd be so excited to be part of it!
> 
> Scary London.
Click to expand...


----------



## manda88

I know! It would be so awesome. There are only around 3,200 tigers left in the wild and the WWF are hoping to double their numbers by 2011.
Optomistic but I'd be so excited to be part of it!

Scary London.[/QUOTE]

Bloody hell yeah that is a bit *optimistic *() but why the hell not. I loooove tigers, they're so gorgeous. What part of London is it at?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Bloody hell yeah that is a bit *optimistic *() but why the hell not. I loooove tigers, they're so gorgeous. What part of London is it at?


DAMN. Of course.
I love our grammar battles. I'm doing so much travelling this next few weeks. Derby, London, Kempton. Pssht.

It's at London Bridge and I get in at St Pancras. Not far.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> DAMN. Of course.
> I love our grammar battles. I'm doing so much travelling this next few weeks. Derby, London, Kempton. Pssht.
> 
> It's at London Bridge and I get in at St Pancras. Not far.


Haha same. I love travelling, I always get the crappy bits of the drive though, I always get the traffic jams, and then we swap and Matt gets clear roads!! Going to Longleat on Saturday but we don't have to drive which is good, so hopefully it'll be sunny. Canny wait for Kempton!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha same. I love travelling, I always get the crappy bits of the drive though, I always get the traffic jams, and then we swap and Matt gets clear roads!! Going to Longleat on Saturday but we don't have to drive which is good, so hopefully it'll be sunny. Canny wait for Kempton!!!


I know! It's going to be wickedsick. Gotta order me train tickets when I get paaaaaaid. Exciting times.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey guys! I wish I could see pics at work
> 
> You remember that WWF competition I mentioned? Where the two winners get to go to a Tiger Conservation Summit in Eastern Russia?
> 
> I applied and I'm in the top 6 applicants. I have an interview on Friday in London (which is handy because I'm coming back from Derby on Friday and will be in London anyway!).
> 
> Pretty excited. I get to go hiking to natural tiger habitats if I win.


 
Thats awesome!

Hope the interview goes well!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FFS.

So my new tank.

I have decided on.

Newts
FBT
Convert for more darts
Fish
Shrimp
Crabs
Some sort of toad that will utilize a water area.

Great. I will never decide.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> FFS.
> 
> So my new tank.
> 
> I have decided on.
> 
> Newts
> FBT
> Convert for more darts
> Fish
> Shrimp
> Crabs
> Some sort of toad that will utilize a water area.
> 
> Great. I will never decide.


FBT! they are amazing!

Not that I am bias :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might change it to accomodate darts. Lets face it, they're awesome.


----------



## manda88

One more vote for darts. I don't mean to offend anyone when I say this, but I'm not the greatest fan of FBTs at all. Having said that, I'd probably love them if I had some, I just couldn't bring myself to get them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

3rd redesign it is then!


----------



## rhys s

Darts !!!!! i would some and will get on with doing the tank i have sitting there for some . 

fire belly toads are great , i love the woo wooo wooo coming from the tank but i hate to say it i am losing intrest in them a little  .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'll just convert it so I have a few small shallow pools instead of one large water area.


----------



## Cranwelli

rhys s said:


> fire belly toads are great , i love the woo wooo wooo coming from the tank but i hate to say it i am losing intrest in them a little  .


I found them more interesting to watch/listen to than my current amphibians, but anything that eats tiny insects is just annoying as they get everywhere...


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> Darts !!!!! i would some and will get on with doing the tank i have sitting there for some .
> 
> fire belly toads are great , i love the woo wooo wooo coming from the tank but i hate to say it i am losing intrest in them a little  .


Lol at woo woo wooooo! I can just see a group of FBTs on a steam train, making that arm movement and going woo woo!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll just convert it so I have a few small shallow pools instead of one large water area.


Good plan. Then you can come to my house and sort out my mossy tank.


----------



## rhys s

Cranwelli said:


> I found them more interesting to watch/listen to than my current amphibians, but anything that eats tiny insects is just annoying as they get everywhere...


 

i do find them intresting , but as i am getting intrested in more tree frogs , snakes and would like some darts . fire belly toads are great watching ,


----------



## ipreferaflan

FBTs really are great to watch. I think they can look really ugly in some pictures but some of them are pretty IRL.
I might be a bit biased but... my babies are gorgeous.


----------



## rhys s

flan i remember that you said you were rasing some tad poles , how are the toadlets now ??


----------



## ipreferaflan

They're great, Rhys. Some of them are getting green now (comes in little patches). I've sold 8 of them (for £20!!!) and have quite a few left.
Although I did lose some due to escapees.


----------



## rhys s

thats good then and your selling them for a great price ! i got a question for you now , are fire bellys bright when u.v lighting is provide , i noticed this with mine !


----------



## ipreferaflan

rhys s said:


> thats good then and your selling them for a great price ! i got a question for you now , are fire bellys bright when u.v lighting is provide , i noticed this with mine !


I've never kept them without it. I got two very brown specimens to begin with and they're getting slightly greener now that they have UVB so I'd say yeah.


----------



## andaroo

I found the cricket and killed it i hope it endured a slow painful death whilst being flushed down the toilet!


----------



## andaroo

got some wiked shots of my ulugurus last night should i post em?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> got some wiked shots of my ulugurus last night should i post em?


Yes please :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> got some wiked shots of my ulugurus last night should i post em?


That's the most stupid question I've heard today! Post them now!


----------



## Cranwelli

Manda, I'm jealous of your milk frogs.


----------



## andaroo

Cranwelli said:


> Manda, I'm jealous of your milk frogs.


milk frogs are awesome my 2 are so cute and funny like miniature colourful whites tree frogs!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My milks are awesome too :flrt::flrt:


----------



## manda88

Cranwelli said:


> Manda, I'm jealous of your milk frogs.


Teehee thanks! May I ask why? Or are they just something you've always wanted? They are lovely :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't know why the lizard section has a reputation for being RARGH RARGH RARGH. They're being really helpful to me!

I want water dragons.


----------



## rhys s

i dont know what i want its between , 

another bci boa 
royal python
milk frogs
mossy frogs
darts
pygmy chameleon
red eyed tree frog
bumble bee toad

i might just get all !!


----------



## Jezza84

get all of them!:lol2:
Darts get my vote most intresting active things i own Love em!


----------



## rhys s

true , but i would love another snake . too many things , my head hurts from to much thinking


----------



## rhys s

or i want a blue tongue skink !


----------



## whale_omelette

i want a blue forest gateau


----------



## rhys s

:gasp: i want one !!!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whale_omelette

i might make a microwave chocolate cake.. 

oh no wait. i have no flour- gay.


----------



## Grond

andaroo said:


> I found the cricket and killed it i hope it endured a slow painful death whilst being flushed down the toilet!


More satisrying to feed them to something.....



andaroo said:


> got some wiked shots of my ulugurus last night should i post em?


Yes.


----------



## manda88

Greetings, earthlings! : victory:


----------



## andaroo

I'm going to the zoo today and I just checked their amphibian list on the website

*
Amphibians*



*Common Name*

*Scientific Name*

*IUCN Red Data Listing*

*PDF*

Green-and-black poison dart frog 
Dendrobates auratus 
Least concern 


White's Tree Frog 
Litoria caerulea 



wow im really blown away...

I have more in my bedroom


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> I'm going to the zoo today and I just checked their amphibian list on the website
> 
> 
> * Amphibians*
> 
> 
> 
> *Common Name*
> 
> *Scientific Name*
> 
> *IUCN Red Data Listing*
> 
> *PDF*
> 
> Green-and-black poison dart frog
> Dendrobates auratus
> Least concern
> 
> 
> White's Tree Frog
> Litoria caerulea
> 
> 
> 
> wow im really blown away...
> 
> I have more in my bedroom


Good god so do I :lol2: Which zoo is this?? It sucks! London Zoo have a pretty good amount of frogs, but it's a bit of a trek from you I guess. Go there anyway.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey everyone! I have been on holiday...miss being on here. 

We have just got a puppy, a mini Jack Russell, she is hard work. I have never had a dog before but they are soooo time consuming! 

I am still waiting on my gecko egg hatching, should be in the next 20 days...fingers crossed. Trying to get some tanks together on the cheap...but this is not easy when you live in the sticks!

Frogs are doing great, the babies have now outgrown Fred and all three are really bold, Fred likes to try to jump on my when I open the doors. :lol2:

Well, that is my recent news. Hopefully I will have a new tank build soon that will use that waterfall background I started months ago! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ILT2!!!!!! She's back!


----------



## ipreferaflan

That amphian list is the same as Twycross zoo. Would've thought that was quite a way away from you though Andypandy.
I'm going there tomorrow when I'm in Derby!

Oh and... good morning.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> ILT2!!!!!! She's back!


Ahhh, how lovely (unless that was an OH NO ILT2!!! HIDE!!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been on holiday...miss being on here.
> 
> We have just got a puppy, a mini Jack Russell, she is hard work. I have never had a dog before but they are soooo time consuming!
> 
> I am still waiting on my gecko egg hatching, should be in the next 20 days...fingers crossed. Trying to get some tanks together on the cheap...but this is not easy when you live in the sticks!
> 
> Frogs are doing great, the babies have now outgrown Fred and all three are really bold, Fred likes to try to jump on my when I open the doors. :lol2:
> 
> Well, that is my recent news. Hopefully I will have a new tank build soon that will use that waterfall background I started months ago! :whistling2:


Welcome back! Every Jack Russell that I've met has been a loon, and I don't think they ever calm down! Good luck with that :lol2: Good to hear the frogs are doing so well :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Well I sure hope she learns...though I have only had her a week and she is learning recall, sit, lie down, paw, leave it and today we are introducing roll over. She is doing really well. Only problem at the moment is having her poo in hte rain, she hates it and wont go, not even under an umbrella! Nope, she just wonders in and poos on my carpet!

Thanks for the welcome back! :blush:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Well I sure hope she learns...though I have only had her a week and she is learning recall, sit, lie down, paw, leave it and today we are introducing roll over. She is doing really well. Only problem at the moment is having her poo in hte rain, she hates it and wont go, not even under an umbrella! Nope, she just wonders in and poos on my carpet!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome back! :blush:


Haha the joy of puppies. When my mum first got her boxer when she was a tiny puppy, she was pretty lucky as the puppy didn't poo anyway, there was the occasional wee but nothing solid! She's bloody mental as well though. If I were to get a dog I'd get a pomerarian or a chihuahua!! Soooo cute!


----------



## rhys s

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey everyone! I have been on holiday...miss being on here.
> 
> We have just got a puppy, a mini Jack Russell, she is hard work. I have never had a dog before but they are soooo time consuming!
> 
> I am still waiting on my gecko egg hatching, should be in the next 20 days...fingers crossed. Trying to get some tanks together on the cheap...but this is not easy when you live in the sticks!
> 
> Frogs are doing great, the babies have now outgrown Fred and all three are really bold, Fred likes to try to jump on my when I open the doors. :lol2:
> 
> Well, that is my recent news. Hopefully I will have a new tank build soon that will use that waterfall background I started months ago! :whistling2:


 
hello , how can you neaver had a dog :gasp: there amazing , time consuming when there puppys ! and you should have got a staffie , best dogs there are.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Neither me or my husband have ever had one, parents dont like them...so we thought it would be a good idea...kinda regretting it already. Not so much just cause of the puppy, but my little kids, the youngest is 4, now have one hundred more things to be told off about...like lifting, pulling, pushing, ect...I hope it all pans out.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha good luck with it! It's good to have you back.

Frogs still your fav though... right?

RIGHT?!

I'm getting two water dragons next week.


----------



## ilovetoads2

RIGHT!

My frogs will always come first! Just wish I had bought myself a couple of tanks instead of a spending it on the dog...that is compromise for ya though! :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> RIGHT!
> 
> My frogs will always come first! Just wish I had bought myself a couple of tanks instead of a spending it on the dog...that is compromise for ya though! :bash:


haha I bet!


----------



## manda88

I don't think I will ever buy a dog, I think puppys are cute and all, but they're just so much hassle and hard work, and they just repay you by destroying everything in sight and making everything stink.
Staffies are such chav dogs, no offence to anyone that has one, but whenever I see one I immediately think chav. They may be lovely dogs and some are fairly cute, but I can't stand seeing pikey little kids walking round with their staffies thinking they're hard just cos they have a little dog that is at prime kicking level. Why don't they get something huge and scary like a Rottweiler or a Great Dane? Because they'd be too scared of them themselves and wouldn't be able to control it for sh*t.
Well I went off on one a bit there didn't I! :lol2: Again, I don't mean to offend anyone that has or likes staffies.


----------



## rhys s

that wasent very nice manda :lol2: 

it is a chavy dog sterotypical , but there not , its just they came from the fieryness of pitbulls , its just down to the owner and how they make there dog , and where staffies are known for biteing , but the dog that is most agressive and bites the most is the yorkshire terrier , but can you see someone going and saying i got bitten by a yorkshire terrier !
it would seem ridiculas,. while the staffies sterotypical veiw on them would make them look bad while other dogs not so looked down on .

but personaly i dont think there a chavy dog ! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> Neither me or my husband have ever had one, parents dont like them...so we thought it would be a good idea...kinda regretting it already. Not so much just cause of the puppy, but my little kids, the youngest is 4, now have one hundred more things to be told off about...like lifting, pulling, pushing, ect...I hope it all pans out.


I dont think a JR was the best breed to get with small children! All the ones I have met are a bit mental! 



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm getting two water dragons next week.


Water dragons a great, we have a few at college



manda88 said:


> I don't think I will ever buy a dog, I think puppys are cute and all, but they're just so much hassle and hard work, and they just repay you by destroying everything in sight and making everything stink.
> Staffies are such chav dogs, no offence to anyone that has one, but whenever I see one I immediately think chav. They may be lovely dogs and some are fairly cute, but I can't stand seeing pikey little kids walking round with their staffies thinking they're hard just cos they have a little dog that is at prime kicking level. Why don't they get something huge and scary like a Rottweiler or a Great Dane? Because they'd be too scared of them themselves and wouldn't be able to control it for sh*t.
> Well I went off on one a bit there didn't I! :lol2: Again, I don't mean to offend anyone that has or likes staffies.


 
I feel similar about staffies, ever since one nearly attacked my dog!


----------



## rhys s

it could have been your dogs fault , i get this all the time i am walking round the racecourse and someone lets there dog run near mine when i have my STAFFIE on a lead and shout to the people keep your dog away and they let it get within a few feet and my dog the STAFFIE is getting anoyed as he doesnt like labradors , which he doesnt mine other dogs just doesnt like them and owners didnt listen till i start shouting at there dog and he goes , owners faces were like :gasp: . 

its just gets me anoyed on how staffies are seen as chavy dogs , angrey and nasty , its only those :censor: you see with them who make those dogs look bad , when its the owners not the dogs , they dont get a choice who they are owned by . 

sorry if i seem angry : victory:


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> that wasent very nice manda :lol2:
> 
> it is a chavy dog sterotypical , but there not , its just they came from the fieryness of pitbulls , its just down to the owner and how they make there dog , and where staffies are known for biteing , but the dog that is most agressive and bites the most is the yorkshire terrier , but can you see someone going and saying i got bitten by a yorkshire terrier !
> it would seem ridiculas,. while the staffies sterotypical veiw on them would make them look bad while other dogs not so looked down on .
> 
> but personaly i dont think there a chavy dog ! :2thumb::2thumb:


You're exactly right about them being stereotyped, but I just can't help but think chav whenever I see them. And you're also right about it being down to the owner when it comes to the dogs behaviour, if people raise it and train it properly then it can mature to being a lovely dog, but then if some chav gets hold of one and doesn't teach it any manners or anything then it's bound to turn out to be a horrible dog, but the same goes with any breed of dog. Someone could buy a poodle a turn it into a killing machine!



rhys s said:


> it could have been your dogs fault , i get this all the time i am walking round the racecourse and someone lets there dog run near mine when i have my STAFFIE on a lead and shout to the people keep your dog away and they let it get within a few feet and my dog the STAFFIE is getting anoyed as he doesnt like labradors , which he doesnt mine other dogs just doesnt like them and owners didnt listen till i start shouting at there dog and he goes , owners faces were like :gasp: .
> 
> its just gets me anoyed on how staffies are seen as chavy dogs , angrey and nasty , its only those :censor: you see with them who make those dogs look bad , when its the owners not the dogs , they dont get a choice who they are owned by .
> 
> sorry if i seem angry : victory:


That would do my head in if I notably had my dog on a lead and then other people let their dogs come running over to it and annoying it, I've read a few stories recently where people have been walking their staffs along with muzzles and on leads, and other peoples dogs who were off leads came over to the staff and started attacking it! It's bloody ridiculous.
I totally agree with you when you say the dogs don't get a choice on who they're owned by, I only wish they did  Then big scary dogs would choose to be owned by chavs and then eat them! :2thumb:


----------



## rhys s

:2thumb: , does anybody know how hard it is to breed whites and how how spawn do they produce ???


----------



## ipreferaflan

I think dogs are ugly and hardly anyone looks after them properly.


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> :2thumb: , does anybody know how hard it is to breed whites and how how spawn do they produce ???


I would imagine it'd be fairly easy if you've got all the right stuff to make it happen, but it includes about 6 weeks of a cooling down period beforehand to get them in the mood for love, and then you have to make a rainchamber and stuff. There was a thread the other day of someone breeding their grey tree frogs, that will help with a lot of the info, as I think most tree frogs go through the same process when it comes to breeding.



ipreferaflan said:


> I think dogs are ugly and hardly anyone looks after them properly.


My mumma looks after hers properly, it just irritates the crap out of me when she gives her human food, like if she's having a sandwich then she'll give the last bite to Molly, and it bugs me soooooo much!
When I'm a grown up I'm just going to have a house full of reptiles, a few horses, and a really soft cat.


----------



## Ron Magpie

whale_omelette said:


> i might make a microwave chocolate cake..
> 
> *oh no wait. i have no flour- gay*.


 I beg your pardon?

Staffies are great, when- like any other dog- they are kept and trained properly. one of my colleagues and her girlfriend have two- soppiest dogs in the universe. She brings them into the office sometimes:flrt::flrt::flrt:

Anderoo: *Where* are these pictures???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I beg your pardon?


She means in the cool, hip way that means anything generally bad.

In the words of Simon Amstell:

'If you think that's offensive you should just Jew off and stop being so bloody black about it'


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> She means in the cool, hip way that means anything generally bad.
> 
> In the words of Simon Amstell:
> 
> 'If you think that's offensive you should just Jew off and stop being so bloody black about it'


 Neither cool nor hip to some of the young people I work with who were bullied at school and thrown out of their homes, I'm afraid.

Preach over.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Her half brother is a year old and he is really well behaved, no jumping on kids or anything...

I am more worried that if I think she was maybe not the best idea now, after just a week...am I going to be looking to rehome her in a year?

I think maybe I have made a mistake here...but dont have the heart to tell hubby...or puppy...wish I knew what to do. Apart from anything else the money would come in handy with :whistling2: other things...supposed to be paying for her tonight...urrrgggg


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Her half brother is a year old and he is really well behaved, no jumping on kids or anything...
> 
> I am more worried that if I think she was maybe not the best idea now, after just a week...am I going to be looking to rehome her in a year?
> 
> I think maybe I have made a mistake here...but dont have the heart to tell hubby...or puppy...wish I knew what to do. Apart from anything else the money would come in handy with :whistling2: other things...supposed to be paying for her tonight...urrrgggg


 It's an adjustment, that's all- in a month or so you'll never want to be without her! I grew up with dogs and it did me a lot of good in terms of learning responsibility, as well as making me completely animal-mad!:lol2: I think that's really healthy for kids.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Neither cool nor hip to some of the young people I work with who were bullied at school and thrown out of their homes, I'm afraid.
> 
> Preach over.


I was being facetious, Ron.


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> Her half brother is a year old and he is really well behaved, no jumping on kids or anything...
> 
> I am more worried that if I think she was maybe not the best idea now, after just a week...am I going to be looking to rehome her in a year?
> 
> I think maybe I have made a mistake here...but dont have the heart to tell hubby...or puppy...wish I knew what to do. Apart from anything else the money would come in handy with :whistling2: other things...supposed to be paying for her tonight...urrrgggg


 
Maybe speak to 'im indoors first, tell him how you feel and then if he agrees with you, have a word with the people you got her from and see if they'll take her back and re-home her, especially if you haven't paid yet!
If they're a decent breeder then there should be no problem.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dogs are sh*t.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dogs are sh*t.


Agreed. Although I'm quite surprised. I thought you'd be well into them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Agreed. Although I'm quite surprised. I thought you'd be well into them.


DON'T PIGEON HOLE MEEEEEEEEE! It's the haircut isn't it?

Nah. My GF has a staff I like to fight sometimes but I like chilled animals, don't want some barky thing around mah feets.

I also hate cats.

I love chipmunks though.


----------



## ilovetoads2

It is a shame cause she can be sweet...but having a 4 year old is hard enough without having what is effectively another toddler in the house. She is learning, but I have to ask myself...is she going to be worth it in the long run, truth is, I have never liked dogs...and as she was cute it seemed like it would be a good idea. I suppose it is more fair on her in the long run, and at least if I do take her back she has had a good start in training (well except house training she really does not get that at all):devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> DON'T PIGEON HOLE MEEEEEEEEE! It's the haircut isn't it?
> 
> Nah. My GF has a staff I like to fight sometimes but I like chilled animals, don't want some barky thing around mah feets.
> 
> I also hate cats.
> 
> I love chipmunks though.


You don't get more chilled out than a cat!

I don't like the way dogs are so 'LOVE ME LOVE ME LOVE ME'. Needy.


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> It is a shame cause she can be sweet...but having a 4 year old is hard enough without having what is effectively another toddler in the house. She is learning, but I have to ask myself...is she going to be worth it in the long run, truth is, I have never liked dogs...and as she was cute it seemed like it would be a good idea. I suppose it is more fair on her in the long run, and at least if I do take her back she has had a good start in training (well except house training she really does not get that at all):devil:


Was she an impulse buy or had you been planning on getting one? I think that if you're having second thoughts on keeping her, then you should take her back sooner rather than later, as it's not fair on the dog to get used to living with one family and then get moved to another, and so on and so forth. I only say this as someone Matt works with bought a dog for her sons birthday a while ago, then decided she didn't want it anymore after a few months and couldn't be bothered to look after it so she gave it away to someone else at her work, who again after a few weeks decided she couldn't be bothered with it either, so she then went and gave it to someone else, all this time nobody has bothered to train this poor little puppy not to poo in the house, so the dogs of course pooing all over the place and so they're like oh I can't be bothered to teach it, I'll just fob it off on someone else. God knows where that poor little dog is now, but hopefully it's happy somewhere.
I'm not implying that what you're doing is the same at all, I just think it'd be sensible to take the dog back asap so it doesn't get too attached, and before your little one gets attached : victory:


----------



## rhys s

ipreferaflan said:


> I think dogs are ugly and hardly anyone looks after them properly.


 

flan i take it your a cat man !,




i think cats are ugly and silly and smelly !


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> You don't get more chilled out than a cat!
> 
> *I don't like the way dogs are so 'LOVE ME LOVE ME LOVE ME'. Needy.*


 Hah! my cats are that way too!:lol2:

I don't mind though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> You don't get more chilled out than a cat!
> 
> I don't like the way dogs are so 'LOVE ME LOVE ME LOVE ME'. Needy.


Cat's are sh*t. OK.


----------



## rhys s

i am love me love me needy !! aswell


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Are you better than a cat?


----------



## rhys s

hope so , cats are below crickets on my standerds


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I am a fruit bettle, looking for some fruit.


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> it could have been your dogs fault , i get this all the time i am walking round the racecourse and someone lets there dog run near mine when i have my STAFFIE on a lead and shout to the people keep your dog away and they let it get within a few feet and my dog the STAFFIE is getting anoyed as he doesnt like labradors , which he doesnt mine other dogs just doesnt like them and owners didnt listen till i start shouting at there dog and he goes , owners faces were like :gasp: .
> 
> its just gets me anoyed on how staffies are seen as chavy dogs , angrey and nasty , its only those :censor: you see with them who make those dogs look bad , when its the owners not the dogs , they dont get a choice who they are owned by .
> 
> sorry if i seem angry : victory:


Actually both dogs were on a lead and the staff launched straight at my dog, he got inches away from mine before his owner managed to get it back into control. Because of this my dog got very very lead aggressive and hated when another dog came near him on the lead. All the owner did was tell her dog to be quiet, she didnt say nothing to me.

Whenever I see another dog on a lead I always put mine on a lead.


----------



## rhys s

thats what i have to do put a lead on my staffie , because everyone seems to think that every staffie in the world is going to be agressive , thats not true . 

was the owner a skank if you know what i mean ?


----------



## Cranwelli

The staffies I work with are bright playful dogs who wouldn't harm a fly. I know how annoying it is that people label them as scum dogs.

Though I got to say, I used to think that myself in the past.


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> thats what i have to do put a lead on my staffie , because everyone seems to think that every staffie in the world is going to be agressive , thats not true .
> 
> was the owner a skank if you know what i mean ?


Yeah she didnt seem the nicest of people.

I will admit I have met many lovely staffs but its bad how one badly trained dog changes your opinion. 

Like people have said its all about the owners, Any dog can be aggressive or lovely it just depends how you train it


----------



## rhys s

well like i said before you see when a staffie attacks it is usaly its owned , by a skank , scub , dirty skank what ever you want to call them


----------



## rhys s

fallen angel , so i take it you got a lurcher from your sig


----------



## Frogmad

if i was to have a dog it would either be a staffy or a rottie, and thats through informed choice as I have seen good and evil in both in the last 13 years! when they are brought up well they are the most loving dogs ever.

I too wouldnt have a jack rat with small children they can be really evil....I actually find the smaller the dog the more evil they are! chihuahuas are devil incarnate!!!

Agree with the others as well if you have second thoughts now its better for the dog to go back to the breeder asap. 

As for cats they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> fallen angel , so i take it you got a lurcher from your sig


 
Yeah I do.

Everyone has their own opinions on breeds. For example my mum hates rotties because one seriously bit her mum when she was younger. 
I have seen the good and bad in many different breeds. I am not saying every single staff in the world is aggressive but because they are a popular breed with certain types of people they are tarred with the same brush..


----------



## Jezza84

Ive got a big white staffie called arthur he is the biggest wimp ever looks impresive though. my two Dachshunds beat him up one of them is only 4 months old lol


----------



## ilovetoads2

Well. That is that. Tears all round as we decided to send her back. If my daughter was just a few years older it would have been different...my oldest boy is completely cut up, bless him :blush:


----------



## rhys s

aww it is upseting taking a dog back , but it is for the best , what about getting yourself another reptile and say its the kids to make them feel better , then you get more yourself ! 





and jezza lovly dog hes a beauty !!!!!!!






fallen angel , what you said about personal choice with breeds , i dont like small dogs , like jack russels and yorkshire terriers .

but other dogs the inbetween i love as well , your lurcher lookss very nice !


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> fallen angel , what you said about personal choice with breeds , i dont like small dogs , like jack russels and yorkshire terriers .
> 
> but other dogs the inbetween i love as well , your lurcher lookss very nice !


I don't like smaller breeds either!

Thank you, he is so soppy!

Do you have any photos of yours?


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Well. That is that. Tears all round as we decided to send her back. If my daughter was just a few years older it would have been different...my oldest boy is completely cut up, bless him :blush:


Well done for doing it, it's incredibly hard to make such a big decision, especially when you have young children to think about and who would get upset about it. Get a hamster instead, they're adorable and so easy to look after that the kids will be able to handle it no problem!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Awww, ILT2, thats really sad.....we had to re-home one of our dogs a few years ago because he just wasn't 'fitting in' with the other dogs. Really sad, but I know he's happier in his new one dog home. 

I have four dogs, one of them being a lovely little Jack Russell. I can't imagine living without a dog, when I was in hospital for a week at easter they were what I missed the most! I've never met a dog I didn't like.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Like I said, we have never had a dog before, ever. Never had any family with dogs or anything. 

I know the puppy will be happier without constantly being told off for being playful, and I am safe in the knowledge that if my daughter ever does have her nose bitten off, it is not by somehting I brought into the house....

We have told our oldest boy (who is 10) that he may choose to have a hamster or guinnea pig but he will be responsible for it. He cheered up a little...and I get another tank...so it is not all bad. My poor hubby came home to the heartbreaking job of drying all our tears. Least I have another holiday to look forward to on Sunday. :flrt:


----------



## rhys s

FallenAngel said:


> I don't like smaller breeds either!
> 
> Thank you, he is so soppy!
> 
> Do you have any photos of yours?


 
i will get a few now , 

i got 2 staffies , oakley and fudge

this is oakley name after the clothes brand the one i have the biggest bond with :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Well, this was Mia...my lovely little pup...(cries)


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> Like I said, we have never had a dog before, ever. Never had any family with dogs or anything.
> 
> I know the puppy will be happier without constantly being told off for being playful, and I am safe in the knowledge that if my daughter ever does have her nose bitten off, it is not by somehting I brought into the house....
> 
> We have told our oldest boy (who is 10) that he may choose to have a hamster or guinnea pig but he will be responsible for it. He cheered up a little...and I get another tank...so it is not all bad. My poor hubby came home to the heartbreaking job of drying all our tears. Least I have another holiday to look forward to on Sunday. :flrt:


Maybe one day when the kids are older you could get another puppy. You did the best thing for the dog. Where my best friend used to live there was a woman next door who couldnt cope with looking after her puppy at 2 young kids, so instead of doing the sensible thing and rehoming it she locked it in a cage in the garden, poor thing was there for weeks before my friend managed to convince her to rehome him!

I would say a guinea pig because hamsters are nocturnal.


----------



## rhys s

i love toads you did the right thing . it takes a good owner to do that .


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> That amphian list is the same as Twycross zoo. Would've thought that was quite a way away from you though Andypandy.
> I'm going there tomorrow when I'm in Derby!
> 
> Oh and... good morning.


omg how weird yeah i went there!! I was at the Uda Wadawe opening conference! If you had come today we could have met hahaha but omg twycross zoo is a pile of sh:censor: its the worst zoo i have ever been too! All the enclosures are awful it looks too industiral and there was a monkey house that had enclosures that had tiled walls and floors it looked like someones kitchen!
The gorillas looked like they were kept in someones backgarden as they had a kids jungle gym and a tree.
The tropical house you need tickets to go in because its that small you have a guide with you and it was a pile of crap the room is tiny and theres f- all in it besides 3 birds and a tiny bat cave! Look out for the darts in the entrance of the tropical house, the guide didnt even mention them and i was the only one lookin at them! set up for them was naff didn't see the whites.
The new himilaya exhibit looks like a building site, its just a pile of rocks... fits in with the whole industrial theme :lol2: a lemur enclosure had plant pots and buckets in it and a CD was hanging in the back of it :lol2: soo random! And the new uda wadawe elephant thing is rubbish too!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah she didnt seem the nicest of people.
> 
> I will admit I have met many lovely staffs but its bad how one badly trained dog changes your opinion.
> 
> Like people have said its all about the owners, Any dog can be aggressive or lovely it just depends how you train it


 My point exactly! IPT; I'm sad for you that you don't get how great a dog can be for you, but I respect you for deciding you're not great for a dog. IMO/IME they can really enhance homelife, especially in the country, but they are fulltime responsibilities (which is why I don't have one right now!). Plenty of people convince themselves they can cope when they clearly can't. Well done!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I have a cat and dog!


----------



## jaykickboxer

As most u no I have a buldogge I'd personally never get a staff they demand too much attention for me it's all about Moloserslike neopolitan mastiffs, douge de bordeauxs, cane corsos bulldogs and I can't help but like schnauzers there joke


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> As most u no I have a buldogge I'd personally never get a staff they demand too much attention for me it's all about Moloserslike neopolitan mastiffs, douge de bordeauxs, cane corsos bulldogs and I can't help but like schnauzers there joke


 As I said, I really love staffs- just with my current situation- living in a flat in Kent, commuting to London- not possible. BTW, Jay, did you notice I referred somebody to you about 'Sarf London' 'phib shops? You are the expert, mate!:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey here is a random question...

can you guys give me a list of some nectar producing plants that will do well in the viv? I know of Birds of Paradise, and honeysuckle (which could get out of control quickly) it is for my geckos to have it in a more natural way...

get thinking, I will check back after my beauty sleep. :no1:


----------



## andaroo

Ron Magpie said:


> Anderoo: *Where* are these pictures???


I am sorting through them now and will put them up soon. God i should have my own gallery I take that many pictures!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey here is a random question...
> 
> can you guys give me a list of some nectar producing plants that will do well in the viv? I know of Birds of Paradise, and honeysuckle (which could get out of control quickly) it is for my geckos to have it in a more natural way...
> 
> get thinking, I will check back after my beauty sleep. :no1:


Hoya- look it up, it's great!:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> I am sorting through them now and will put them up soon. God i should have my own gallery I take that many pictures!!


I'm thinking you should come down to Devon and bring your boophis viridis to me please :flrt: :whistling2:


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> I am sorting through them now and will put them up soon. God i should have my own gallery I take that many pictures!!


I am still waiting on the pictures of your frog merch


----------



## andaroo

Blinx56 said:


> I am still waiting on the pictures of your frog merch


jeez ur relentless!

here is some of it this is an old pic i found on my account


----------



## andaroo

and i have these as well


----------



## andaroo

an i have this pillow










and these pictures of my wall


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> jeez ur relentless!
> 
> here is some of it this is an old pic i found on my account
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt: I love those ornaments!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> image


This photo makes me sick. Just imagine all those toxins being passed between them all :whistling2:

I want a frog puzzle! I LOVE puzzles!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> Hoya- look it up, it's great!:2thumb:


Look what up? I looked up every search term I could think of but found very little info, I dont know if that means that all flowering plants have nectar or what...

do you mean the honeysuckle is great?


----------



## Cranwelli

jl;kl


----------



## manda88

Cranwelli said:


> jl;kl


I agree.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*dreading my MOT bill*


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> *dreading my MOT bill*


*doesn't have to worry about an MOT until March next year*



:no1:



I'm bored.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm borderer.


----------



## manda88

I'm going through a huge folder full of paper as thick as an elephants leg, finding ones where customers have actually bought something, and then adding them to a list on Excel. I've been doing it for 2 hours and I'm only at F. And this is the folder of ones that have already been paid. I'm yet to go through unpaid folders! Beat that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm going through a huge folder full of paper as thick as an elephants leg, finding ones where customers have actually bought something, and then adding them to a list on Excel. I've been doing it for 2 hours and I'm only at F. And this is the folder of ones that have already been paid. I'm yet to go through unpaid folders! Beat that.


WTF.

I'm doing nothing. Oh look. More nothing over here.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> WTF.
> 
> I'm doing nothing. Oh look. More nothing over here.


Exactly. The joys of work!

So have you decided what you're putting in your paludarium yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Exactly. The joys of work!
> 
> So have you decided what you're putting in your paludarium yet?


Dartfrogs. It's now a small pool. It looks sexy as sh*t if I do say so myself, just need to plant and make a background.

That's right. I'm cool.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dartfrogs. It's now a small pool. It looks sexy as sh*t if I do say so myself, just need to plant and make a background.
> 
> That's right. I'm cool.


Are you gonna have it up and running in time for Kempton and then get something when you're there? Pics when it's done!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Are you gonna have it up and running in time for Kempton and then get something when you're there? Pics when it's done!


Well I was looking to fill the exo first and let this grow in for a few months, if I have money at Kempton!


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> Look what up? I looked up every search term I could think of but found very little info, I dont know if that means that all flowering plants have nectar or what...
> 
> do you mean the honeysuckle is great?


 
Hoya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia : victory:

Wallflowers are also a good source of nectar but I don't know if they'd thrive in a viv as they are outdoor plants.
We used to pull the flowers apart when we were kids to get to the nectar!!! Weird, eh?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I was looking to fill the exo first and let this grow in for a few months, if I have money at Kempton!


Indeed, well you might find some good supplies at Kempton so that'll be good, and hopefully they won't cost too much either. I don't want to spend any more than about £50-£70 on plants and backgrounds and stuff, and I'm definitely not bringing home any more animals! Apart from my final corn who I shall be collecting!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Indeed, well you might find some good supplies at Kempton so that'll be good, and hopefully they won't cost too much either. I don't want to spend any more than about £50-£70 on plants and backgrounds and stuff, and I'm definitely not bringing home any more animals! Apart from my final corn who I shall be collecting!


I hopes they has darts


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dartfrogs. It's now a small pool. It looks sexy as sh*t if I do say so myself, just need to plant and make a background.
> 
> That's right. I'm cool.


 
how bigs it? i need another nice viv u wanna swap it for some baby azures i got 3 that way i dont have to bother setting up a tank and u dont have a empty one


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> how bigs it? i need another nice viv u wanna swap it for some baby azures i got 3 that way i dont have to bother setting up a tank and u dont have a empty one


Sorry Jay, looking at filling both of these with some darts. Going to see what they have at Kempton......


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ok mateno worries I got sort out some tanks for my azzies and tinks but im too lazy to do it il have to start on the weekend


----------



## jaykickboxer

on the supbject of dogs yesterdayt heres my pup again


















Registered Members don't see these ads. *Register now* it's free!


----------



## rhys s

i have fallen in love with your dog , where abouts do you live and what times are everybody out and leave the keys under the flower pot if you could .


----------



## jaykickboxer

rhys s said:


> i have fallen in love with your dog , where abouts do you live and what times are everybody out and leave the keys under the flower pot if you could .


U can have him he is a bit vicous tho and snores sneazes in ur face , and is a savage he's deffo not for the faint of harted if ur house proud u don't wanna winston!


----------



## rhys s

just what i love in dogs !! he is a beauty . but i dont think i space in my bed for another i already get 2 dogs with me when i sleep ,


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> omg how weird yeah i went there!! I was at the Uda Wadawe opening conference! If you had come today we could have met hahaha but omg twycross zoo is a pile of sh:censor: its the worst zoo i have ever been too! All the enclosures are awful it looks too industiral and there was a monkey house that had enclosures that had tiled walls and floors it looked like someones kitchen!
> The gorillas looked like they were kept in someones backgarden as they had a kids jungle gym and a tree.
> The tropical house you need tickets to go in because its that small you have a guide with you and it was a pile of crap the room is tiny and theres f- all in it besides 3 birds and a tiny bat cave! Look out for the darts in the entrance of the tropical house, the guide didnt even mention them and i was the only one lookin at them! set up for them was naff didn't see the whites.
> The new himilaya exhibit looks like a building site, its just a pile of rocks... fits in with the whole industrial theme :lol2: a lemur enclosure had plant pots and buckets in it and a CD was hanging in the back of it :lol2: soo random! And the new uda wadawe elephant thing is rubbish too!


I've just got back from there and I bloody loved it. So many monkeys and I thought they had great enclosures. Rebecca (GF) did too!
Didn't get into the tropical house because, as you say, you need tickets and the tours were fully booked.
Loads of baby animals too! Really cute baby meerkats and a sweet little baby elephant.

I'd give it a visit again if I was in the area.

Setting up a twitter for my tiger conservation thingy. I'll pop a link on here and if any of you guys could follow me I would be very grateful! Will hopefully help me out for my interview :thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Here it is: https://twitter.com/Pantheratweetis
Please follow me!


----------



## whale_omelette

:whistling2:ahhh ill follow you you big friend whore
my twitter is private though so you will have to friend back


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I've just got back from there and I bloody loved it. So many monkeys and I thought they had great enclosures. Rebecca (GF) did too!
> Didn't get into the tropical house because, as you say, you need tickets and the tours were fully booked.
> Loads of baby animals too! Really cute baby meerkats and a sweet little baby elephant.
> 
> I'd give it a visit again if I was in the area.
> 
> Setting up a twitter for my tiger conservation thingy. I'll pop a link on here and if any of you guys could follow me I would be very grateful! Will hopefully help me out for my interview :thumb:


Lol really? I guess I just have been to waaaaaaaay better zoos than this one so I was really let down! Chester Zoo is the best in the UK (so their sign says) but it is really good. Toronto Zoo is awesome as well they had loads of phibs and Hylomantis lemurs for gods sake!


----------



## whale_omelette

andaroo said:


> Lol really? I guess I just have been to waaaaaaaay better zoos than this one so I was really let down! Chester Zoo is the best in the UK (so their sign says) but it is really good. Toronto Zoo is awesome as well they had loads of phibs and Hylomantis lemurs for gods sake!


chester zoo shouldnt have elephants though, that enclosure is well small


----------



## andaroo

whale_omelette said:


> chester zoo shouldnt have elephants though, that enclosure is well small


really? i thought it looked quite big. Stapley Water Gardens has an amazing little indoor zoo I was surpised at how good it was and what a wide variety of animals they have! They had loads of phibs too all in lovely live planted enclosures including the biggest pacman i have EVER seen (he was the size of a dinner plate) and his name was Sumo :lol2:! It's only like £4 to get in as well!


----------



## whale_omelette

andaroo said:


> really? i thought it looked quite big. Stapley Water Gardens has an amazing little indoor zoo I was surpised at how good it was and what a wide variety of animals they have! They had loads of phibs too all in lovely live planted enclosures including the biggest pacman i have EVER seen (he was the size of a dinner plate) and his name was Sumo :lol2:! It's only like £4 to get in as well!


yeah.. i just think its small for such massive creatures, no grass in there or anything either
iv been wanting to go to stapley for aggges. no car atm though, will prob go when i get my sexy new kia soul
id love to see the sumo pacman haha


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

jaykickboxer said:


> I can't help but like schnauzers there joke


I have a schnauzer  Possibly the dopiest creature I've ever met, but he's gorgeous. Mind you, I think all dogs are gorgeous, and mine are all extra specially gorgeous. 

I made myself a different frog wallet & a frog cushion today. I'm certainly enjoying this sewing machine :2thumb: Got pics on my BookFace if any of you are interested.


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> jeez ur relentless!
> 
> here is some of it this is an old pic i found on my account
> 
> image


wow! i really want the welcome to my pad guy so awesome


----------



## rhys s

gooood morning rfukers


----------



## manda88

Good morning Rhys!


----------



## rhys s

i have just fallen in love with retics !


----------



## manda88

Haha how come? They're a bit too big for my liking!


----------



## jaykickboxer

rhys s said:


> i have just fallen in love with retics !


It's all about the super tiger dwarfs


----------



## rhys s

i just love the morphs , petterns , there heavy bodies and size , and there head and eyes and amazing , but i dont think i would be getting one for a few years


----------



## jaykickboxer

I wanna spider royal


----------



## andaroo

kempton, kempton, kempton... thats all i keep hearing about on here! give it a rest people!

im jealous cos i really want to go!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> I wanna spider royal


There is an absolutely stunning female spider in the classifieds for £250, I would have her myself if I had the money!! You should buy her and then we can breed her to our pastel in a few years and share the babies! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rhys s

i want another bci , but i need to redo my crestie tanks , fire belly toads , get the grey tree frog a freind and get a new background in the whites , and get a few more rubs for my bci and then a 4x2x2 in a couple of months ready for its adult viv . then i could get myself something new ,.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What are royals like? I heard they're boring and are dodgy feeders.


----------



## rhys s

royals are amazing there not boring but you can have a picky royal which can go without food for a few months . but there great snakes , there a much better snake to begin with then corns , corns are boring .


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What are royals like? I heard they're boring and are dodgy feeders.


We haven't got ours yet but should be getting him next weekend hopefully. Loads of people hate them but loads of people love them too, I would imagine they're like the horned frog of the snake word! I've heard they can be fussy feeders too, but then again any snake could suddenly decide to switch off it wants to, there are loads of people who get problem feeder corns or boas or anything like that.
We're getting our boy from ct8282, take a look at his thread in the classifieds, he has some gorgeous royals. I want his female spider soooo much!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

rhys s said:


> royals are amazing there not boring but you can have a picky royal which can go without food for a few months . but there great snakes , there a much better snake to begin with then corns , corns are boring .


I like GTP and BRB....But they seem tricky what with the humidity and such and such.

I would so keep a royal in a rub.


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> royals are amazing there not boring but you can have a picky royal which can go without food for a few months . but there great snakes , there a much better snake to begin with then corns , corns are boring .


:gasp: My corns are lovely and active! Whenever we walk into the room, our ghost boy Diego comes out of his hide to say hello!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like GTP and BRB....But they seem tricky what with the humidity and such and such.
> 
> I would so keep a royal in a rub.


You'd be sorted with a GTP, I've heard that they basically require the same sort of set up as darts, so not hard for someone who knows all about keeping darts I would have thought!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You'd be sorted with a GTP, I've heard that they basically require the same sort of set up as darts, so not hard for someone who knows all about keeping darts I would have thought!


Price tag!


----------



## _jake_

Or just buy me those snakes you really want but can't have? I'll send you update photos!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Come on guys! Do NONE of you have twitter?

Harvey Broadhurst (Pantheratweetis) on Twitter


----------



## _jake_

Twitter is for the celebrity wannabes and making life easier for physcho stalkers


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Price tag!


Pish posh! Get a royal then! If you get bored of it then give it to me.



_jake_ said:


> Or just buy me those snakes you really want but can't have? I'll send you update photos!


Tempting......but no.



ipreferaflan said:


> Come on guys! Do NONE of you have twitter?
> 
> Harvey Broadhurst (Pantheratweetis) on Twitter


I don't because I hate the thought of people 'following' people, it sounds so stalkerish. Why don't you make a group on Facebook as well? I'll join that.
I find that people only join Twitter because they like to think that they're then friends with celebrities. Isn't it just a wall of statusesessees?


----------



## _jake_

Exactly what I think manda! Most of the celebritys are saddos pretending to be them :|


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Exactly what I think manda! Most of the celebritys are saddos pretending to be them :|


Exactly. Even the 'DalaiLama' has Twitter apparently! I bet the Pope does too, and the Queen. I should definitely join now so I can pretend I know them personally.


----------



## _jake_

I so want The Pope on twitter!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> I so want The Pope on twitter!


I bet he so wants boys your age on it aswell.


----------



## rhys s

i dont like twiter ,flan make a facebook group ! it would be so much better .


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> There is an absolutely stunning female spider in the classifieds for £250, I would have her myself if I had the money!! You should buy her and then we can breed her to our pastel in a few years and share the babies! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


There's sum
babys in the classifieds for 195 from someone attending kempton so im gonna go and have a looksy they look quality


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> There's sum
> babys in the classifieds for 195 from someone attending kempton so im gonna go and have a looksy they look quality


Is that the thread by djjohn? I've seen nicer spiders, but that mojave is out of this world! WANT!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like standard royals.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like standard royals.


Me too, I'm not a fan of the really ridiculously expensive ones, like the ones on CPR's website that are like £30k. Anyone that pays that much for a snake needs to be shot. But then again if they bought it and produced more from it then they're gonna make a shedload of dosh!


----------



## chulainn

my royals pretty cool might pick up my faveriot morph at the show though................ pastel if funds allow i need some names for my royal please?


----------



## Pipkin28

Going back to froggie merchandise...... I've just bought myself one of these.....

Frog 'Animill' salt or pepper mill - Salt & pepper mills - Cookware - Home & furniture -

:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> Going back to froggie merchandise...... I've just bought myself one of these.....
> 
> Frog 'Animill' salt or pepper mill - Salt & pepper mills - Cookware - Home & furniture -
> 
> :whistling2:


 
Hehe they are quite cute!


----------



## manda88

chulainn said:


> my royals pretty cool might pick up my faveriot morph at the show though................ pastel if funds allow i need some names for my royal please?


Prince. 



Pipkin28 said:


> Going back to froggie merchandise...... I've just bought myself one of these.....
> 
> Frog 'Animill' salt or pepper mill - Salt & pepper mills - Cookware - Home & furniture -
> 
> :whistling2:


I have this too!! I bought it when me and Matt moved into our place in March, I also bought the pig one! They're so cool.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Prince.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this too!! I bought it when me and Matt moved into our place in March, I also bought the pig one! They're so cool.


 
You beat me to it!! I was gonna suggest Charles or Andrew or Edward... etc



I'm going to get the pig one as well..... I used to collect pigs when I was a kid. Yeah, they are cool!!!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> You beat me to it!! I was gonna suggest Charles or Andrew or Edward... etc
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get the pig one as well..... I used to collect pigs when I was a kid. Yeah, they are cool!!!


Camilla if it's female!

I liked the cow one, but I liked the pig more and it is pretty much the law to put pepper in the pig. I felt bad putting salt in the frog though! I couldn't help but think 'my god, imagine the damage if this were a real frog!'


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Camilla if it's female!
> 
> I liked the cow one, but I liked the pig more and it is pretty much the law to put pepper in the pig. I felt bad putting salt in the frog though! I couldn't help but think 'my god, imagine the damage if this were a real frog!'


 
Doh!!!!!


----------



## rhys s

i like normal royals aswell , but albinos and pastels , spiders are lovly i love the expensive morphs , if i ever win milliones i will get myself a pair of banna royals and sell them cheap !


----------



## Morgan Freeman

God I want my frogs now.


----------



## rhys s

just defrosting a rat pup for norman , i am going to win this competition


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> just defrosting a rat pup for norman , i am going to win this competition


 
This is war. I am going to do force feed Boris :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rhys s

i am going to feed mine a 34oz steak ,


----------



## manda88

I'm going to feed Diglett a goat.


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> I'm going to feed Diglett a goat.


Mr winston eats horses


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Is that the thread by djjohn? I've seen nicer spiders, but that mojave is out of this world! WANT!


Il find it and let u no I doubt it as I no alot about snakes are here's are awesome leagus ahead of the others I see In the classifieds


----------



## rhys s

mine eats other goat eating frogs


----------



## _jake_

My fish eats fish food!


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> I bet he so wants boys your age on it aswell.


Your vile. But I like you. Respek!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Your vile. But I like you. Respek!


I just report the facts. Man.


----------



## RhianB87

I'm going to feed Boris a cow!


----------



## rhys s

Norman just ate his rat pup , i am going to get him bigger rat at one point .


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm back on the Isle Of Wight.
Last few days were great. Twycross is awesome (although not for amphibs/reptiles) they have so many monkeys! The elephants had a great enclosure too.

Had my interview at 4 today. I think it went quite well. I was confident enough but a few of the questions caught me off guard. The two ladies who conducted it were lovely though.
I'll find out on Tuesday if I got one of the positions. I really hope so.

If I get one then I'll make a facebook page. Good plan guys (I'm not a great big fan of twitter either - I have a personal one but never use it).


----------



## RhianB87

Glad it went well! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just ate a large pizza, feel sick.


----------



## chulainn

me to morgan lol


Stuffed Toad Purse on eBay (end time 31-Jul-10 12:04:50 BST)


----------



## jaykickboxer

chulainn said:


> me to morgan lol
> 
> 
> Stuffed Toad Purse on eBay (end time 31-Jul-10 12:04:50 BST)


Not only is That the most random thing ever people are actualy bidden on it


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm getting water dragons this week!


----------



## _jake_

Wow! must have lots of room hehe


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Wow! must have lots of room hehe


Getting rid of a cupboard haha. Then building a 3x6x3 viv. Tall.


----------



## whale_omelette

woo hoo!
getting my dog painted like this: (but as king charles 2)








its only 60 quid for an 8x10
here are some examples of the ladys work, will be the first time shes painted a dog in costume lolo
















yes that dalmation one is a painting. looks like a photo though eh?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I bet he so wants boys your age on it aswell.


 :lol2::lol2::lol2: I just nearly choked on my tea!:lol2:

WO, I love the idea of your dog painting- bizarre (in a good way). Who's doing it?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm back on the Isle Of Wight.
> Last few days were great. Twycross is awesome (although not for amphibs/reptiles) they have so many monkeys! The elephants had a great enclosure too.
> 
> Had my interview at 4 today. I think it went quite well. I was confident enough but a few of the questions caught me off guard. The two ladies who conducted it were lovely though.
> I'll find out on Tuesday if I got one of the positions. I really hope so.
> 
> If I get one then I'll make a facebook page. Good plan guys (I'm not a great big fan of twitter either - I have a personal one but never use it).


Well done, Harv! Fingers crossed for you it all went well  When you go on the trip, you have to take my camera with you and get me lots of tiger pics!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Well done, Harv! Fingers crossed for you it all went well  *IF* you go on the trip, you have to take my camera with you and get me lots of tiger pics!!


That's what you mean. Let's not jinx it, ey?

In all seriousness, thanks Manda. Although they did say they can't guarantee that I will see a tiger. With only 3,200 left.. I guess it's hard to make that kind of guarantee.

Hopefully all will change in 2022 when their numbers will be doubled!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

whale_omelette said:


> woo hoo!
> getting my dog painted like this: (but as king charles 2)
> image
> its only 60 quid for an 8x10
> here are some examples of the ladys work, will be the first time shes painted a dog in costume lolo
> image
> image
> yes that dalmation one is a painting. looks like a photo though eh?


Have you see Susan Herbert's pictures of cats as famous characters, they are often sold as calendars?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's what you mean. Let's not jinx it, ey?
> 
> In all seriousness, thanks Manda. Although they did say they can't guarantee that I will see a tiger. With only 3,200 left.. I guess it's hard to make that kind of guarantee.
> 
> Hopefully all will change in 2022 when their numbers will be doubled!


I panicked then and thought I had actually put 'if'! Just cut yourself in the jungle or wherever they are, the smell of the blood will attract them. Imagine the amazing pics you will get as they leap for your face!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I panicked then and thought I had actually put 'if'! Just cut yourself in the jungle or wherever they are, the smell of the blood will attract them. Imagine the amazing pics you will get as they leap for your face!


haha I might win the pulitzer prize.

I'd settle for pawprints in the snow.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha I might win the pulitzer prize.
> 
> I'd settle for pawprints in the snow.


Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2011 - ipreferaflan from the Isle of Wight for his stupendous photo of the open mouth of a tiger as it ripped the fingers from his hand.

I'm watching Life on Earth on channel Eden at the mo, the last episode was about frogs and it showed some well good stuff, like a FBT flattening itself and holding its arms ane legs up in the air to show its colours to scare of predators! I had no idea they did that! And a peeper frog in Brazil laid its eggs, put them on its back and then made its skin grow over them, it was gross, especially when the tadpoles hatched, the skin was moving around and it was rank but interesting!

Totally changing the subject now, Diglett bit me for the first time ever last night while I was searching for his poo! And I didn't even find any! The little mofo got the whole of my little finger in his mouth and actually drew blood from my fourth finger, there's even a cresent shaped red mark from where he got his razor teeth into me! Haha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2011 - ipreferaflan from the Isle of Wight for his stupendous photo of the open mouth of a tiger as it ripped the fingers from his hand.
> 
> I'm watching Life on Earth on channel Eden at the mo, the last episode was about frogs and it showed some well good stuff, like a FBT flattening itself and holding its arms ane legs up in the air to show its colours to scare of predators! I had no idea they did that! And a peeper frog in Brazil laid its eggs, put them on its back and then made its skin grow over them, it was gross, especially when the tadpoles hatched, the skin was moving around and it was rank but interesting!
> 
> Totally changing the subject now, Diglett bit me for the first time ever last night while I was searching for his poo! And I didn't even find any! The little mofo got the whole of my little finger in his mouth and actually drew blood from my fourth finger, there's even a cresent shaped red mark from where he got his razor teeth into me! Haha.


That's what Pipa pipa do, isn't it? It's pretty disgusting but amaaaaazing!
I want to be bitten by a horned frog. Did it hurt?
My White's go for my fingers all the time but that's just sticky.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Well...

It's all kicking off on here today.

I can almost smell the tumbleweed.


----------



## whale_omelette

Ron Magpie said:


> WO, I love the idea of your dog painting- bizarre (in a good way). Who's doing it?


some american lady, i found her online while looking for dachshund knife rests!


----------



## whale_omelette

Stephen P said:


> Have you see Susan Herbert's pictures of cats as famous characters, they are often sold as calendars?


 indeed!they are marv; its that sort of thing
there are quite a few people who do this type of painting surprisingly


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's what Pipa pipa do, isn't it? It's pretty disgusting but amaaaaazing!
> I want to be bitten by a horned frog. Did it hurt?
> My White's go for my fingers all the time but that's just sticky.


No idea about pipa pipa. Yes it bloody did hurt, I didn't realise he was still attached to my hand though when I moved it, he proper bit down on it! Little arsehole. Archie used to bite my fingers all the time but she hasn't done it for ages.

Look at Akira! She shed last night!


















:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice snake thing.

I gone built a clay background! How much did it cost Paul? Ermmsss £1.99! My oh my what did you use? Cat litter:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice snake thing.
> 
> I gone built a clay background! How much did it cost Paul? Ermmsss £1.99! My oh my what did you use? Cat litter:whistling2:


Paul utilises what he can to make comfortable and adequate housing for his herps, so you don't have to!

Pics.


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice snake thing.
> 
> I gone built a clay background! How much did it cost Paul? Ermmsss £1.99! My oh my what did you use? Cat litter:whistling2:


haha ur too funny why r u never on msn anymore i miss talkin to u bitch face:whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> haha ur too funny why r u never on msn anymore i miss talkin to u bitch face:whip:


My laptop bust so can only really get online at work...


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> My laptop bust so can only really get online at work...


light hoods for brita filter?: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> light hoods for brita filter?: victory:



You're selling up?


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're selling up?


not for a while yet


----------



## manda88

No comments at all on here yesterday!! :gasp:

Went to Longleat yesterday, have to say it wasn't anywhere near as good as I thought it would be, I still enjoyed it though! I just thought there was more stuff to do! Will show some pics when I get home later.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> No comments at all on here yesterday!! :gasp:
> 
> Went to Longleat yesterday, have to say it wasn't anywhere near as good as I thought it would be, I still enjoyed it though! I just thought there was more stuff to do! Will show some pics when I get home later.


 
Did you get completely lost in the maze. It took be about an hour before I gave up and cheated to get out when I went last time!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Did you get completely lost in the maze. It took be about an hour before I gave up and cheated to get out when I went last time!


Haha, nah I didn't bother going in it as our friend Dan wanted to show Matt that he could get to the middle within 5 minutes, so they both pegged it in and were back out again in about 3 minutes!! 
Whipsnade Zoo looks awesome, they've got elephants and all sorts!


----------



## rhys s

manda88 said:


> No comments at all on here yesterday!! :gasp:
> 
> Went to Longleat yesterday, have to say it wasn't anywhere near as good as I thought it would be, I still enjoyed it though! I just thought there was more stuff to do! Will show some pics when I get home later.


i really enjoyed longleat when i was went , there was no comments as i wasnt on :whistling2:






FallenAngel said:


> Did you get completely lost in the maze. It took be about an hour before I gave up and cheated to get out when I went last time!


i got lost last time i went and i got tired of walking .


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha, nah I didn't bother going in it as our friend Dan wanted to show Matt that he could get to the middle within 5 minutes, so they both pegged it in and were back out again in about 3 minutes!!
> Whipsnade Zoo looks awesome, they've got elephants and all sorts!


 
I think its at whipsnade where they take the elephants for a walk around the zoo. The females are allowed to go for a wander around with just a few keepers!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I think its at whipsnade where they take the elephants for a walk around the zoo. The females are allowed to go for a wander around with just a few keepers!!


Awesome, it looks like it's easier to get to than London zoo as well, we're going to go there again next month but I might see if we can go to Whipsnade instead/as well! :lol2:

Here's a few pics from yesterday





































And look how cute the baby ostrich is!!!!


----------



## rhys s

manda i envy that camera of yours it is so good.


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> manda i envy that camera of yours it is so good.


Haha thanks, I didn't get the shot I was after of the tigers though which is a shame, I'll just have to go back again! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha, nah I didn't bother going in it as our friend Dan wanted to show Matt that he could get to the middle within 5 minutes, so they both pegged it in and were back out again in about 3 minutes!!
> Whipsnade Zoo looks awesome, they've got elephants and all sorts!


Twycross had elephants! Asian ones. They are soooo beautiful and there was a little baby with a tuft of hair on his head! Gorgeous.
They had loads of space and a big lake to bathe/wash in.

I also got some pics of a the baby meerkats. I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## rhys s

i love meerkats !!!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Twycross had elephants! Asian ones. They are soooo beautiful and there was a little baby with a tuft of hair on his head! Gorgeous.
> They had loads of space and a big lake to bathe/wash in.
> 
> I also got some pics of a the baby meerkats. I'll post it when I get home.


Baby meerkats are so cute. I hate that everyone is so obsessed with meerkats now though just because of that bloody advert, not that I'm saying people ONLY like them cos of the ad, but yeah I know what I'm on about! And I F***ING hate it when people end a sentence with 'simples!' :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Baby meerkats are so cute. I hate that everyone is so obsessed with meerkats now though just because of that bloody advert, not that I'm saying people ONLY like them cos of the ad, but yeah I know what I'm on about! And I F***ING hate it when people end a sentence with 'simples!' :bash::bash::bash:


haha! I quite like it actually.
It's just fun innit.

Simples.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha! I quite like it actually.
> It's just fun innit.
> 
> Simples.


Eurgh.


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> Eurgh.


 
i dont like meerkats they smell my gran used to have a pair and they smelled and didnt say simples


----------



## manda88

chulainn said:


> i dont like meerkats they smell my gran used to have a pair and they smelled and didnt say simples


:lol2: Yeah I imagine they're fairly smelly. I didn't even realise it was legal to have them as pets, but then again you can have pretty much anything you want as a pet these days.


----------



## ipreferaflan

In the summer reading challenge in the library, the second set of scratch n sniff stickers smells of meerkat.

It. Is. Horrible.


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> :lol2: Yeah I imagine they're fairly smelly. I didn't even realise it was legal to have them as pets, but then again you can have pretty much anything you want as a pet these days.


 

i dont think you can she had a small zoo thing "the bird garden" with parrots squrrel horses racoons ect oh and still has the only albino deer in captivity in scotland


----------



## andaroo

*lmao omg this is soooooooo funny*

LMAO WATCH THIS VIDEO:

YouTube - Woman wakes up to find intruder in her bed

and watch the remix here:

YouTube - BED INTRUDER SONG!!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't. Sorry Andy but I'm at work.

Simples.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't. Sorry Andy but I'm at work.
> 
> Simples.


well make sure u watch it later :whip: mr librarian


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> LMAO WATCH THIS VIDEO:
> 
> YouTube - Woman wakes up to find intruder in her bed
> 
> and watch the remix here:
> 
> YouTube - BED INTRUDER SONG!!!
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

He looks and sounds like the donkey from shrek!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Remind me to watch it when I get home! No sound here


----------



## jaykickboxer

bored and aint posted any pics of the worlds best looking baby for a while so thought id post some pics for ya heres mini jay punk styley!


----------



## rhys s

thats one cute baby there !!!!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> bored and aint posted any pics of the worlds best looking baby for a while so thought id post some pics for ya heres mini jay punk styley!
> 
> image


Good god, she's far too adorable for her own good! Bring her to Kempton so I can steal her!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Good god, she's far too adorable for her own good! Bring her to Kempton so I can steal her!!!


Would do but she's mental and my missus prob won't go I think shell terreris me before u manAge to steal her


----------



## chulainn

sweet hair lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha awesome hair.

Andaroo... that video was okay.

As far as autotuned songs go... this one is the best: YouTube - This Year In Auto-Tune 2009 - That Really Happened?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awesome haircut!


----------



## rhys s

about dogs again !

i hate how the staffie is soo looked down on , look how many get rehomed , and its the owner fault and make them angry , i am getting all angry again watching panorama . 

and so many people rehome staffies , it gets me angry how people put them when there like a year on wards and gets them confused .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My OH rehomes staffs, the one she has now lived on the streets for a year and was rehomed twice before her. They've calmed him down a bit now and he's looking really good.


----------



## rhys s

i wish more people rehomed them and kept them , its those stupid skanks who breed and breed and breed them . then rehome them


----------



## ipreferaflan

Dogs this, dogs that.

Why don't you just MARRY a dog?!

Simples.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Simples.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

ipreferaflan said:


> Dogs this, dogs that.
> 
> Why don't you just MARRY a dog?!
> 
> Simples.


I probably would if I could, they're better than most people at the things that matter.


----------



## rhys s

ipreferaflan said:


> Dogs this, dogs that.
> 
> Why don't you just MARRY a dog?!
> 
> Simples.


 
i would but i think it is looked down on in this society . 


great meerkats .!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> Simples.


Too cute! Look at those tiny little faces poking out!


----------



## rhys s

has anyones horned frog pooed yet ???


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> has anyones horned frog pooed yet ???


Not yet! It looked liked he was going to yesterday but is still holding it in!


----------



## ipreferaflan

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I probably would if I could, they're better than most people at the things that matter.


Yeah. Especially better at smelling horrible, sh!tting all over the place and being worse than cats.


----------



## _jake_

Cats! Between my bed and the wall, there is a few storage boxes stacked up. And I placed Roxy's basket on top so its level with my bed and she loves it! Every night when I get into bed she jumps on me, purrs a bit rubs her face into mine then gets in her basket! Soooooo cute. And Kia gets locked downstairs as my mum wont let her upstairs  But I'm sure Roxy doesn't mind haha


----------



## manda88

rhys s said:


> has anyones horned frog pooed yet ???


No!! Kiwi has but there's no point in competing it cos it's so small!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> No!! Kiwi has but there's no point in competing it cos it's so small!


 
Have I missed something here? (Horned) Frog poo competition????????:crazy:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Have I missed something here? (Horned) Frog poo competition????????:crazy:


Haha indeed! Whoever's horned frog poos next has to make the competition thread, and the poo has to be pictured next to a 10p coin for size comparison. I'm also going to put Diglett in the pic to make him embarrassed.


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's mean. How humiliating for the HF!

Manda? Imagine if somebody did that to YOU!

Actually... you'd probably love it.

Simples.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Haha indeed! Whoever's horned frog poos next has to make the competition thread, and the poo has to be pictured next to a 10p coin for size comparison. I'm also going to put Diglett in the pic to make him embarrassed.


 
I'm soooooo glad I asked (!)......... you lot have wayyyyy too much time on your hands to come up with ideas like that!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
*Secretly wishes I had a horned frog to take part in said competition, damn*


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

Omg , if id known about this competition, i would have entered, my horned frog norman done a whoppa a couple of days ago, about the size of a £2 coin :O


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's mean. How humiliating for the HF!
> 
> Manda? Imagine if somebody did that to YOU!
> 
> Actually... you'd probably love it.
> 
> Simples.


I was going to say something gross, but I have decided against it! Nobody wants to read about human poo. Diglett doesn't give a toss anyway, he wants to keep his poo, he knew I was searching for it, hence why he bit me! He was like 'no bitch, the poo is mine'.



Pipkin28 said:


> I'm soooooo glad I asked (!)......... you lot have wayyyyy too much time on your hands to come up with ideas like that!!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> *Secretly wishes I had a horned frog to take part in said competition, damn*


It was Morgan that thought of it! Blame him! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Omg , if id known about this competition, i would have entered, my horned frog norman done a whoppa a couple of days ago, about the size of a £2 coin :O


Haha there's still time! I think it's more of a comparison than a competition, cos nobody can really win cos the frogs will keep on pooing, I just want Diglett to have the biggest poo


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I was going to say something gross, but I have decided against it! *Nobody wants to read about human poo*. Diglett doesn't give a toss anyway, he wants to keep his poo, he knew I was searching for it, hence why he bit me! He was like 'no bitch, the poo is mine'.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Morgan that thought of it! Blame him! :lol2:


Shame.... I could've told you about the one that was left for me to find and flush, in the loos in work on Friday - bleeeeeeeuuuuuurrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!! (No photo's though, thank God!!)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Shame.... I could've told you about the one that was left for me to find and flush, in the loos in work on Friday - bleeeeeeeuuuuuurrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!! (No photo's though, thank God!!)


That stuff always happens at work.
Yuk.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Shame.... I could've told you about the one that was left for me to find and flush, in the loos in work on Friday - bleeeeeeeuuuuuurrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhh!! (No photo's though, thank God!!)


Rancid! I always laugh out loud if I find floaters in the toilets at work, cos it'll be one of two other girls that I work with so then I can march back into the office and announce that I found a floater and embarrass the hell out of them.


----------



## rhys s

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Omg , if id known about this competition, i would have entered, my horned frog norman done a whoppa a couple of days ago, about the size of a £2 coin :O


 


my horned frog is called norman aswell: victory: , how old is your frog ????


----------



## Pipkin28

Just seen this in the Navy News and thought I'd share it with you guys..... it made me smile!

Amphibious deployment in Lancaster


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Just seen this in the Navy News and thought I'd share it with you guys..... it made me smile!
> 
> Amphibious deployment in Lancaster


Love it! Everybody deep down has a love for frogs.


----------



## Pipkin28

At the very least, it should give those kids an enduring respect for frogs!


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

rhys s said:


> my horned frog is called norman aswell: victory: , how old is your frog ????


Hes about 8-9 months, although i actually think 'he' may be a 'she' so gonna have to maybe call it something different ahaha


----------



## Pipkin28

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Hes about 8-9 months, although i actually think 'he' may be a 'she' so gonna have to maybe call it something different ahaha


 
Norma : victory:


----------



## manda88

I'm starting to think that Diglett may be female too as he's bloody huge and I've never heard a peep from him.

I saw some absolutely minute red eye tree frogs just now, we went to the pet shop up the road and there were a bunch of them in a 45x45x60, and they were TINY, like so small they'd be able to sit on a 5p coin and have room to spare. SOOOO CUTE! Please will somebody buy them that knows what they're doing, so that people with no idea don't buy them and kill them? It makes me really quite upset to think that people will see them and be like 'wow look at those colourful frogs, lets buy them', and then have no idea how to look after them and kill them  On the other hand, hopefully someone knowledgable will go in and save them.


----------



## _jake_

Manda, baby, hows it going? *use a new york type accent here*


----------



## chulainn

my dog just got pts


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Manda, baby, hows it going? *use a new york type accent here*


Jake, darling, I'm fabulous! How you doin'? *uses equally New Yorkesque accent*

And chulainn, I'm so sorry for your loss, what happened?


----------



## Frogmad

chulainn said:


> my dog just got pts


Aww sorry to hear that hun, big hugs xxx


----------



## rhys s

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Hes about 8-9 months, although i actually think 'he' may be a 'she' so gonna have to maybe call it something different ahaha


 
mines a girl aswell i think i get the odd speak once every few months and he/she is around 5 years old now , i got him 2 years ago .


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Jake, darling, I'm fabulous! How you doin'? *uses equally New Yorkesque accent*
> 
> And chulainn, I'm so sorry for your loss, what happened?


I'm great Manda! Hating the weather as normal, ohahaha!


----------



## jaykickboxer

chulainn said:


> my dog just got pts


Sorry to hear that it must be horrible


----------



## chulainn

he was just old 18 so i have never not had a dog .


so hows everyone today?


----------



## ipreferaflan

So sorry to hear that Chullain. I'm not great tbh. Didn't get chosen by the WWF to get sent to see tigers.

Poor me.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm great Manda! Hating the weather as normal, ohahaha!


Excellent! The weather has been really boring lately, the sun has gone to sleep. Hopefully it will be sunny on the 22nd cos I want to go to Epsom Downs Racecourse for their open day, so I can get some pictures of all the racing ponies!



chulainn said:


> he was just old 18 so i have never not had a dog .
> 
> 
> so hows everyone today?


It must be really strange not having him around, when my first dog got pts I was always expecting her to come running round the corner when I'd come home from college, it took a long time to get used to. Eventually my mum decided to buy another boxer a year later and they're really happy with her, and it was a long enough gap between getting the new one so it didn't feel like the first one was being replaced.


----------



## rhys s

i think i have crickets in my attic , there was lots of scratching from there last night . damn you crickets


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

rhys s said:


> i think i have crickets in my attic , there was lots of scratching from there last night . damn you crickets


Sounds like mice...


----------



## rhys s

i think it might be , but i hope not , there going again now .


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We had mice around Christmas a couple years ago, you could hear them scratching around! They had actually come through to ours via next doors loft! We even found some under the sink in the kitchen! I made it my mission to humanly catch and realise them  they've not been back since.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Defo sounds like mice, Rhys. I live in the caaaaaantry where there's loads of mice about. I have humanely caught a few but Mum and Dad just put poison down. 

Most of them meet the cat though... If I were a mouse I'd take the poison.


----------



## chulainn

yeah well i have allways wanted a boxer or a beagle but i think my sister wants a cat so we will probs just get a boxer and/or a maine **** kitten


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flan how's the pygmy cham doing?


----------



## _jake_

This thread seems to fail on epic proportions lately


----------



## manda88

I think we need to make a sticky on what frogs can live in what size terrariums, cos I'm sick to death of seeing 'what frogs can go in a 30x30x45' every week! I don't mean to cause offence to anyone by saying that, but it's literally every week that someone asks it, when all they need to do is type in '30x30x45' on the search bit.


----------



## _jake_

Guys guess what? I've been given an 30 X 30 X 45 exo for free! mg: What frogs can go in there??


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> I think we need to make a sticky on what frogs can live in what size terrariums, cos I'm sick to death of seeing 'what frogs can go in a 30x30x45' every week! I don't mean to cause offence to anyone by saying that, but it's literally every week that someone asks it, when all they need to do is type in '30x30x45' on the search bit.


 
lol that was me i just wanted to know what darts really as i dont like the usal fbt or reeds lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flan how's the pygmy cham doing?


Really well! He's great. Fully grown now. Watching him eat is the best thing ever.












manda88 said:


> I think we need to make a sticky on what frogs can live in what size terrariums, cos I'm sick to death of seeing 'what frogs can go in a 30x30x45' every week! I don't mean to cause offence to anyone by saying that, but it's literally every week that someone asks it, when all they need to do is type in '30x30x45' on the search bit.


Be our guest haha.


GUESS WHO'S GOT TWO WATER DRAGONS!


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> Really well! He's great. Fully grown now. Watching him eat is the best thing ever.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Be our guest haha.
> 
> 
> GUESS WHO'S GOT TWO WATER DRAGONS!


 
my guess is ..... you . pics ? what size of set up?


----------



## ipreferaflan

They're in a temporary 3'X1.5'X4' (WDH) set up at the moment (it's an improvement on what they WERE in at the very least) but they'll eventually be in a 3'X3'X6'.

Pics in a momentarium.


----------



## _jake_

I bet livefoodsbypost has a few!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I bet livefoodsbypost has a few!!!


They do! They have a great selection of animals.


----------



## _jake_

My attempt at sarcasm really failed then  *snuffles*


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> My attempt at sarcasm really failed then  *snuffles*


Leave it to the pros, Kid.




























Glass needs a clean...


----------



## _jake_

This is so sad  Harveys leaving for Lizards and Manda has left for snakes. Its a sad, sad day.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Frogs will always be my true calling. I promise.


----------



## manda88

chulainn said:


> lol that was me i just wanted to know what darts really as i dont like the usal fbt or reeds lol


No worries man, I think it'd help a lot of people to have the thread! Will have to think about making it.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> This is so sad  Harveys leaving for Lizards and Manda has left for snakes. Its a sad, sad day.


You love my snakes! Don't worry, I would never abandon the amphib section! The snake section doesn't do it for me, plus they don't have an off topic thread. No offence snake section. Plus there's too many people in there! I like our small section.


----------



## _jake_

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## tomwilson

i want more


----------



## rhys s

o i love snakes and lizards , but i will neaver stop being a phib boy this small section is great everyone knows everyone .


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> You love my snakes! Don't worry, I would never abandon the amphib section! The snake section doesn't do it for me, plus they don't have an off topic thread. No offence snake section. Plus there's too many people in there! I like our small section.


Im getting into inverts


----------



## rhys s

do you like spiders #?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have 2 tortoises, 1 turtle and snails  i prefer this section though!


----------



## chulainn

jaykickboxer said:


> Im getting into inverts


 
me 2 and snakes lol

but the phib section is freindlyer


----------



## rhys s

i find them all freindly . but the phibs is so small that the more frequent users , are really well known


----------



## jaykickboxer

rhys s said:


> do you like spiders #?


Im proper scared of em but im thinking if I bought one it would cure it? The biggest spider I handle in the house is a money spider anything else get evicteed via a window in a glass


----------



## rhys s

i like scorps a little bit i hate spiders i screem when i see one


----------



## andaroo

ugh im with jay i cant stand spiders I would buy a tarantula just to get the satisfaction of killing it aracnophobia style!


----------



## ipreferaflan

People who are scared of spiders (especially men) = pansies.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Awful picture...Me being brave :lol2:

















creeepy


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> Im proper scared of em but im thinking if I bought one it would cure it? The biggest spider I handle in the house is a money spider anything else get evicteed via a window in a glass


:lol2: you would buy a tarantula to overcome your fear?! Rather you than me!! There's no way in hell I'd go near a tarantula, I had enough trouble just picking up the moult of one a few months ago, it was horrible!


----------



## manda88

jazzy b bunny said:


> awful picture...me being brave :lol2:
> image
> image
> 
> creeepy


f**k that!!!!!

Ooh I almost forgot, Diglett finally pooed last night! I couldn't find a 10p so I had to use a 2p, but it's so gross I'm not sure if I'm happy with the idea of posting poo pics anymore haha, it is seriously rank.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Awful picture...Me being brave :lol2:
> image
> image
> 
> creeepy


Is that at longleat?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Is that at longleat?


Yep it was  I loved it there!


----------



## _jake_

Tarantulas are cute  I'd rather one of them than a hamster! LOL


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yep it was  I loved it there!


Thank god they didn't have that out the other day when we were there, however there was some bloke who was holding a madagascan cockroach or something, and he asked me if I wanted to hold it, and for some reason I was like yeah alright then, it was bloody huge! And a girl there had an amel corn snake and letting kiddies hold it, so I put my hands out to hold it and she was like oh no it has to go round your neck, I was like I have three of these at home, I think I know how to hold it thanks!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, they had the corn snake there too which I held  I held a hissing cockroach at the Devon county show. Really weird lil big things! I loved the 'old joes mine' bit with all the bats


----------



## _jake_

The wierdest thing I've held would probably be a millipede. My favorite would have to be a 10ft burm  That was lovely


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, they had the corn snake there too which I held  I held a hissing cockroach at the Devon county show. Really weird lil big things! I loved the 'old joes mine' bit with all the bats


We didn't go in there, we saw it but didn't bother! I didn't go on the simulator thing either, how random for a racing simulator to be at a safari park :S 



_jake_ said:


> The wierdest thing I've held would probably be a millipede. My favorite would have to be a 10ft burm  That was lovely


You don't wanna know the wierdest thing I've ever held :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Now you know I'm going to say, what's that then? LOLO


----------



## ipreferaflan

Smut.


----------



## andaroo

hey flangina

where is morg? he needs to check his PM's


----------



## ipreferaflan

alright andapoo?


----------



## _jake_

Hehe your both funny!:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

sh*t exam results 


home economics 1
history 1
english 2
maths 2
biology 2
modern studies 3
chemistry 3
bussines managment 3




who else got results


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Thank god they didn't have that out the other day when we were there, however there was some bloke who was holding a madagascan cockroach or something, and he asked me if I wanted to hold it, and for some reason I was like yeah alright then, it was bloody huge! And a girl there had an amel corn snake and letting kiddies hold it, so I put my hands out to hold it and she was like oh no it has to go round your neck, I was like I have three of these at home, I think I know how to hold it thanks!


I got Madagascan giant hissers but I can't touch them either they freak me out


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> sh*t exam results
> 
> 
> home economics 1
> history 1
> english 2
> maths 2
> biology 2
> modern studies 3
> chemistry 3
> bussines managment 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who else got results


What the hell do the numbers mean?


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> Thank god they didn't have that out the other day when we were there, however there was some bloke who was holding a madagascan cockroach or something, and he asked me if I wanted to hold it, and for some reason I was like yeah alright then, it was bloody huge! And a girl there had an amel corn snake and letting kiddies hold it, so I put my hands out to hold it and she was like oh no it has to go round your neck, I was like I have three of these at home, I think I know how to hold it thanks!


I got Madagascan giant hissers but I can't touch them either they freak me out


----------



## whale_omelette

ipreferaflan said:


> What the hell do the numbers mean?


depends how old the person is.. could be SATS, they use numbers


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> What the hell do the numbers mean?


 
1 = a 1= the best


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> 1 = a 1= the best


What exams were they?


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> What exams were they?


 

standard grades


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> standard grades


No, I mean like... well I'm assuming they weren't GCSEs.


----------



## _jake_

I think he's scottish, different grading systems I believe


----------



## chulainn

_jake_ said:


> I think he's scottish, different grading systems I believe


 
correct


----------



## rhys s

why cant you just be the same as the english ones , much easyier to understand .


----------



## _jake_

So 1 is like an A, 2 an B and so on?


----------



## _jake_

rhys s said:


> why cant you just be the same as the english ones , much easyier to understand .


Where in Zumerzet you to:lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

i HATE feminists!
they :censor: me off so much.
its so confused, feminism to me is doing what you want and having the choice and freedom to do it
not some fat lezzer (speaking about a peticular person)
telling me i shouldnt wear dresses,take pride in my looks, do home cooking and like sewing because its old fashioned and men should do such stuff
well.. so that implys i either NEED a man to cook for me (hmm falling apart already isnt it- having to rely on a man, not very 'empowering' and free) 
or cook ready meals and be a lazy fat tramp
stupid stupid bints:bash:
i vont to keel them


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> i HATE feminists!
> they :censor: me off so much.
> its so confused, feminism to me is doing what you want and having the choice and freedom to do it
> not some fat lezzer (speaking about a peticular person)
> telling me i shouldnt wear dresses,take pride in my looks, do home cooking and like sewing because its old fashioned and men should do such stuff
> well.. so that implys i either NEED a man to cook for me (hmm falling apart already isnt it- having to rely on a man, not very 'empowering' and free)
> or cook ready meals and be a lazy fat tramp
> stupid stupid bints:bash:
> i vont to keel them
> image


Let it all out!! And then tell her to f**k off.


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> Let it all out!! And then tell her to f**k off.


they do my head in sooo much. 
i felt like saying, if you hate men so much why are you a big butch manly looking:censor:
hypocrites!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Feminists ruined the economy.


----------



## whale_omelette

BBC NEWS | World | Africa | Sudan man forced to 'marry' goat
iv never loled so much at beastiality


----------



## chulainn

_jake_ said:


> So 1 is like an A, 2 an B and so on?[/QUOTEyep exatly


----------



## whale_omelette

chulainn said:


> [UOTE=_jake_;6758499]So 1 is like an A, 2 an B and so on?[UOTEyep exatly


 
lol FAIL:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

yes 1=a 2=b 3=c


----------



## Pipkin28

Mornin' peeps, :welcome: to Friday!!! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Mornin' peeps, :welcome: to Friday!!! :2thumb:


Thank GOD! I need a lie in!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I have to take one of the dragons to the vets tomorrow as she possibly has mouthrot.

Poor thing.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I have to take one of the dragons to the vets tomorrow as she possibly has mouthrot.
> 
> Poor thing.


 
Problems already?????? Where did you get her from?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I have to take one of the dragons to the vets tomorrow as she possibly has mouthrot.
> 
> Poor thing.


Make the guys you bought her off pay for it, that's bloody ridiculous. What they hell have they been doing to the poor thing for her to get something like that??!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Problems already?????? Where did you get her from?


I knew it had a problem. The guy I got her from told me it was nose rub.

I took a picture of the mouth when it was open (which was no easy task) and it looks internal.












manda88 said:


> Make the guys you bought her off pay for it, that's bloody ridiculous. What they hell have they been doing to the poor thing for her to get something like that??!


I know. It's dreadful. I don't know if he will pay that's the thing. I'm certainly going to ask him to if it costs a lot.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I knew it had a problem. The guy I got her from told me it was nose rub.
> 
> I took a picture of the mouth when it was open (which was no easy task) and it looks internal.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's dreadful. I don't know if he will pay that's the thing. I'm certainly going to ask him to if it costs a lot.


 
Can I be nosey and ask how much you paid for them?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I knew it had a problem. The guy I got her from told me it was nose rub.
> 
> I took a picture of the mouth when it was open (which was no easy task) and it looks internal.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> I know. It's dreadful. I don't know if he will pay that's the thing. I'm certainly going to ask him to if it costs a lot.


He should pay for it seeing as he's the one who was supposedly 'caring' for it at the time, therefore it's his fault. Although legally I don't think you can force him to pay for it as it was a private sale rather than from a shop, but there's no harm in trying. I would definitely try and get them to pay for it if that had happened to me, especially a day after buying them!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Can I be nosey and ask how much you paid for them?


£100 with a viv. Was supposed to be a lot more but the guy said he liked that I had experience with animals and really wanted to sell them to me.



manda88 said:


> He should pay for it seeing as he's the one who was supposedly 'caring' for it at the time, therefore it's his fault. Although legally I don't think you can force him to pay for it as it was a private sale rather than from a shop, but there's no harm in trying. I would definitely try and get them to pay for it if that had happened to me, especially a day after buying them!


Morally he should; legally he doesn't have to. I will of course ask him.
He seemed genuinely concerned that they were going to a good home, going as far as to add me on facebook and ask me to keep him updated. After the vets diagnosis I will tell him what's what and ask him to pay at least part of the fee.

I knew there was something wrong with the smaller dragon's mouth/nose even before I bought them, but I wanted to rescue her and make her happy. I'd rather do that than just buy a pristine new dragon and leave her to be miserable and get more infected.


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon guys!

I had an eventful evening for my OH 21st last night, it ended this morning with someones car being clamped because they havent brought a tax disk since april 2009 (which ran out in november)!!!


Poor Dragon, I hope he pays something towards the vet bills. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> £100 with a viv. *Was supposed to be a lot more* but the guy said he liked that I had experience with animals and really wanted to sell them to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Morally he should; legally he doesn't have to. I will of course ask him.
> He seemed genuinely concerned that they were going to a good home, going as far as to add me on facebook and ask me to keep him updated. After the vets diagnosis I will tell him what's what and ask him to pay at least part of the fee.
> 
> I knew there was something wrong with the smaller dragon's mouth/nose even before I bought them, *but I wanted to rescue her and make her happy.* I'd rather do that than just buy a pristine new dragon and leave her to be miserable and get more infected.


 
Maybe he knew it was gonna cost money at the vets, so dropped the price.

I hope it doesn't cost you too much and it gets sorted quickly. Well done you!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon guys!
> 
> I had an eventful evening for my OH 21st last night, it ended this morning with someones car being clamped because they havent brought a tax disk since april 2009 (which ran out in november)!!!
> 
> 
> Poor Dragon, I hope he pays something towards the vet bills. Hope everything turns out ok.


Thank you! Sounds like a good night.



Pipkin28 said:


> Maybe he knew it was gonna cost money at the vets, so dropped the price.
> 
> I hope it doesn't cost you too much and it gets sorted quickly. Well done you!


I don't think he's that sort of person though. I could be wrong but he seemed pretty genuine.


----------



## _jake_

Poor dragon  I'm pretty sure some anti-biotics will clear it up


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Poor dragon  I'm pretty sure some anti-biotics will clear it up


Oh yeah! I'm not worried at all about it. I'm sure it'll be curable. She doesn't seem fussed at all. Been active and eating.


----------



## _jake_

Probably had it for a while, reps can cover up illness amazingly well!


----------



## DeadLee

How cool is this? 2-Headed, 6-Legged Lizard Video
I want one!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Saw some pygmy chams in the ark today and fell in love with them :flrt: the lady said they only live a couple months - a year though. 

Whats the going price for one?


----------



## _jake_

I've seen them from 10 - 50. Thats common sp.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

These were £34.95 :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Saw some pygmy chams in the ark today and fell in love with them :flrt: the lady said they only live a couple months - a year though.
> 
> Whats the going price for one?


I've had Bryn for a good few months. They usually live about 2 years... unless they're WC.
Usually around £25.

Check this website: Chameleon's : Junglebugs!,, online spider and invert store


----------



## tomwilson

ipreferaflan said:


> £100 with a viv. Was supposed to be a lot more but the guy said he liked that I had experience with animals and really wanted to sell them to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Morally he should; legally he doesn't have to. I will of course ask him.
> He seemed genuinely concerned that they were going to a good home, going as far as to add me on facebook and ask me to keep him updated. After the vets diagnosis I will tell him what's what and ask him to pay at least part of the fee.
> 
> I knew there was something wrong with the smaller dragon's mouth/nose even before I bought them, but I wanted to rescue her and make her happy. I'd rather do that than just buy a pristine new dragon and leave her to be miserable and get more infected.


sorry about being the harbinger of bad news on that one dude but it really is the best to catch it as early as poss as it can get worse and its cureable but not reveresable. good look with the vets


----------



## ipreferaflan

tomwilson said:


> sorry about being the harbinger of bad news on that one dude but it really is the best to catch it as early as poss as it can get worse and its cureable but not reveresable. good look with the vets


Thanks! Honestly, I'm glad that you told me or I would've just left it be.


----------



## whale_omelette

do you have a curry pot noodle in your cupboard?

could some people try this and tell me what they think, because i think they taste better when made like this

squash sides of pot to break up the noodles (sometimes they are rock solid and water wont soak up!)
pour boiling water on like normal to fill level leave for 1.30/2.00 mins then stir untill its all mixed up, 
THEN
rip the metal lid off and put the pot in the microwave for 20-30 seconds it will sort of bubble/swell up

personally i think it makes the noodles a nicer texture and the sauce soaks up better- no dregs in the bottom of the pot!

anyone willing to give this a go and let me know what they think?

i like a pot noodle now and again and i love them even more when i microwave them


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> do you have a curry pot noodle in your cupboard?
> 
> could some people try this and tell me what they think, because i think they taste better when made like this
> 
> squash sides of pot to break up the noodles (sometimes they are rock solid and water wont soak up!)
> pour boiling water on like normal to fill level leave for 1.30/2.00 mins then stir untill its all mixed up,
> THEN
> rip the metal lid off and put the pot in the microwave for 20-30 seconds it will sort of bubble/swell up
> 
> personally i think it makes the noodles a nicer texture and the sauce soaks up better- no dregs in the bottom of the pot!
> 
> anyone willing to give this a go and let me know what they think?
> 
> i like a pot noodle now and again and i love them even more when i microwave them


Wait, so you have to pour the boiling water in the pot and then take the metal lid off?! How does that work?! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Has there being any horned frog poo updates? 

Boris is still crossing his legs!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Has there being any horned frog poo updates?
> 
> Boris is still crossing his legs!!


Diglett did one the other night but I was too embarrassed to post it cos it's so gross!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks! Honestly, I'm glad that you told me or I would've just left it be.


Manda says this looks sarcastic. It's not meant to be.

Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## tomwilson

ipreferaflan said:


> Manda says this looks sarcastic. It's not meant to be.
> 
> Just wanted to clear that up.


 i didn't think it was dude: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm bored.


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm bored.


 
that makes 2


----------



## andaroo

I'm fuming my stupid computer took a shit and now I have to use my iPod to do everything until I can find a new power supply for it but I have to work all weekend  bad times


----------



## rhys s

and 3


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

BORED. Work is s:censor:t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

I'm on holiday from work for a week!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

hmmm subway or mc donalds for lunch?! yes I know its only 10.20am :lol2:

And family are away so I have the option of a takeaway for tea aswell :lol2:

Chinese or pizza? 


I love fat days :lol2::flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

subway then chinese :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> subway then chinese :whistling2:


That is what I shall do :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Took Ariel to the vets this morn. She has no existing mouth-rot but it looks like she's had it before.
All is well! I just have to keep an eye on it.

£4.11.

Bargain.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Took Ariel to the vets this morn. She has no existing mouth-rot but it looks like she's had it before.
> All is well! I just have to keep an eye on it.
> 
> £4.11.
> 
> Bargain.


That's good then. at least you don't have an expensive vets bill:2thumb: and your little guy is happy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's good then. at least you don't have an expensive vets bill:2thumb: and your little guy is happy.


Yeah! I'm so relieved. She's been nomming on crickets this morning.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah! I'm so relieved. She's been nomming on crickets this morning.


Good good. I can hardly get on here at work anymore because they have given me a new job role andi get well busy. Its not fair!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Good good. I can hardly get on here at work anymore because they have given me a new job role andi get well busy. Its not fair!!!!!


Psht. No excuse. MAKE TIME FOR US, MATT.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Psht. No excuse. MAKE TIME FOR US, MATT.


I'm sorry, everybody at my work is a incompetent bum so i get given all the work they should be doing on top of what I do and go out to see Clients sometimes. It all has to be done. I try and get on when i can and besides Manda keeps me updated with everything that goes on. She is ALWAYS on here!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'm sorry, everybody at my work is a incompetent bum so i get given all the work they should be doing on top of what I do and go out to see Clients sometimes. It all has to be done. I try and get on when i can and besides Manda keeps me updated with everything that goes on. She is ALWAYS on here!!!!!


Sounds like my Dad. He does about as much work as 3 or 4 people. It's ridiculous.

She isn't ALWAYS on... not when she's sleeping anyway.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Sounds like my Dad. He does about as much work as 3 or 4 people. It's ridiculous.
> 
> She isn't ALWAYS on... not when she's sleeping anyway.


She might as well be. Yeah my boss says this person isn't doing this correctly can you take it on. In other words "there shit i'm giving it to you" 

My boss opposite me has made jokes before we might as well get rid of everyone and just have you.

Then the thing that annoys me the most is when my colleagues then moan that im getting special treatment. F:censor:K OFF!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

That's cos they're all jealous that you actually got a decent payrise and they got bugger all cos they're crap and do no work! And I am on here a lot, I'm not afraid to admit it, it's because it keeps me entertained while I'm at work or at home like I am today, I'm bored!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ah crapsticks I just spilled my moss mix in the water area, now I have a pool full of grey yoghurty gunk.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ah crapsticks I just spilled my moss mix in the water area, now I have a pool full of grey yoghurty gunk.


That was silly, is the moss mix now useless as well or can you still use it.


----------



## manda88

I'm watching Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus, and oh my god the graphics are TERRIBLE! I've only seen about 15 minutes of it so far but seriously, a 3 year old could make a better film than this. I wonder what it's budget was!


----------



## The T Lord

How can i cut about 5MM off a sheet of glass?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

The T Lord said:


> How can i cut about 5MM off a sheet of glass?


Most probably have to get a glazier to do it, unless you have a diamond glass cutter on hand. Even with Glaziers there is always the risk of it breaking so wouldn't recommend trying to do it yourself anyway.


----------



## The T Lord

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Most probably have to get a glazier to do it, unless you have a diamond glass cutter on hand. Even with Glaziers there is always the risk of it breaking so wouldn't recommend trying to do it yourself anyway.


Thanks Matt. Only reason i ask, the freebie 48x12x15H i just got has a crack at the base. could fix it no problem if this sheet of glass fit, but its ever so slightly too wide:bash:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

What a pain, would have been nice an ideal that. Always worth a call to your local glazier and see how much they will charge, shouldn't be too much. I would imagine £10-£30.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That was silly, is the moss mix now useless as well or can you still use it.


I used most of it, but it's mixed with yoghurt. GAH.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't understand how yoghurt helps moss grow. Is it nutritious for it or sumsh!t?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

You can cut it with scissors if you haven't got a diamond cutter - don't know if there is anything on Google. Mind you, never done it with scissors or seen it done. My dad used to frame pictures so always had the right cutter. Otherwise a glass shop will do it, although probably easier to order the correct size.

If its for a tank, there are posts on here about siliconing a piece over the cracked one - know there were some in Shelled if you do a search.


----------



## The T Lord

Stephen P said:


> You can cut it with scissors if you haven't got a diamond cutter - don't know if there is anything on Google. Mind you, never done it with scissors or seen it done. My dad used to frame pictures so always had the right cutter. Otherwise a glass shop will do it, although probably easier to order the correct size.
> 
> If its for a tank, there are posts on here about siliconing a piece over the cracked one - know there were some in Shelled if you do a search.


Dad reckons its easier to just silicone it on the bottom, its now drying and ill do a wet test tommorow evening.: victory:
Thanks for all advice
Scissors meaning scoring it? or did i miss some sarcasm:lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

The T Lord said:


> Dad reckons its easier to just silicone it on the bottom, its now drying and ill do a wet test tommorow evening.: victory:
> Thanks for all advice
> Scissors meaning scoring it? or did i miss some sarcasm:lol2:


No I wasn't be sarcastic at all - literally use them like you would for cutting paper. Siliconing one to the other is probably best and then a test before filling it up!:2thumb:


----------



## The T Lord

Stephen P said:


> No I wasn't be sarcastic at all - literally use them like you would for cutting paper. Siliconing one to the other is probably best and then a test before filling it up!:2thumb:


Didn't know that would work, would surely mean very jagged edges if it worked tho?
Yeah im gonna leave it till about 9pm tommorow then test it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't understand how yoghurt helps moss grow. Is it nutritious for it or sumsh!t?


I dunno, it's all live and stuff. Assuming it's something to do with the bacterial/fungal stuffy stuff.


----------



## jaykickboxer

I've hiat rescaped my leucs tank looks quality


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dunno, it's all live and stuff. Assuming it's something to do with the bacterial/fungal stuffy stuff.


 
pictures






jaykickboxer said:


> I've hiat rescaped my leucs tank looks quality


 


#

pictures


----------



## whale_omelette

any one into rocky horror?
care to watch my video?
YouTube - ‪science fiction double feature rocky horror picture show‬‎

its hard to film just your lips and sing so its far from my best haha


----------



## chulainn

whale_omelette said:


> any one into rocky horror?
> Care to watch my video?
> youtube - ‪science fiction double feature rocky horror picture show‬‎
> 
> its hard to film just your lips and sing so its far from my best haha


 
wtf lol


----------



## jaykickboxer

LEUCS GAFF


















AND LOOK WHAT MORPHED FROM TADS LAST WEEK
A FEW OFF THESE


----------



## tomwilson

jaykickboxer said:


> LEUCS GAFF
> image
> image
> 
> 
> AND LOOK WHAT MORPHED FROM TADS LAST WEEK
> A FEW OFF THESE
> image


 lovin the gaff

congratz on the lil forgs to man


----------



## jaykickboxer

Cheers


----------



## whale_omelette

chulainn said:


> wtf lol


wtf what? lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Casualty just really upset me ... brings back so many horrible memories


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pics when I've cleared the gunk out da water.


----------



## manda88

Only one week to go til Kempton woooooooo! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> Only one week to go til Kempton woooooooo! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


ages till donncaster lol


----------



## pollywog

Hey guys, Is there any way I can put people on ignore on this forum?


----------



## whale_omelette

pollywog said:


> Hey guys, Is there any way I can put people on ignore on this forum?


:roll:
and no.
because i made a point you couldnt argue with a decent counter argument you get a mood on. very mature
every point i made was vaild, if you dont want to know if you could be poisioning your frogs feel free to ignore me and live in blissful ignorance
this is the worst/most offensive/personal thing iv said to you and its still not offencive so i have no idea why you want to block


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

pollywog said:


> Hey guys, Is there any way I can put people on ignore on this forum?


Yes, I'm sure there is if you go into user CP at the top of the screen - not that I've done it personally!


----------



## whale_omelette

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/profile.php?do=ignorelist

here you go, feel free to ignore me and damage the wildlife and your animals


----------



## pollywog

whale_omelette said:


> :roll:
> and no.
> because i made a point you couldnt argue with a decent counter argument you get a mood on. very mature
> every point i made was vaild, if you dont want to know if you could be poisioning your frogs feel free to ignore me and live in blissful ignorance
> this is the worst/most offensive/personal thing iv said to you and its still not offencive so i have no idea why you want to block


I don't need to justify myself or my actions to anyone least of all a forum troll who just comes here to argue. Everyone that knows me knows that my animals are my priority and that I wouldn't be doing anything to put them at risk, I know all about pesticides etc. I probably know more about all of this stuff than you do I just don't feel the need to prove it and I can't be bothered to spend hours sat at a computer trying to convince you especially as you keep editing and re-editing your posts to add more in after they've been answered.
End of conversation I'm going to go do something useful with my time.


----------



## whale_omelette

pollywog said:


> I don't need to justify myself or my actions to anyone least of all a forum troll who just comes here to argue. Everyone that knows me knows that my animals are my priority and that I wouldn't be doing anything to put them at risk, I know all about pesticides etc. I probably know more about all of this stuff than you do I just don't feel the need to prove it and I can't be bothered to spend hours sat at a computer trying to convince you especially as you keep editing and re-editing your posts to add more in after they've been answered.
> End of conversation I'm going to go do something useful with my time.


im not trolling at all, i stated something you dont agree with, i add useful info to this forum incuding WHY you shouldnt feed wild things to pets
you clearly dont know more than me or you wouldnt be feeding wild inverts to your frogs.
i edit my posts after as i add things rather than posting 10 little posts and i edit them before you even answer them
so why lie?


----------



## whale_omelette

who is watching the obama simpsons at half 6?


----------



## chulainn

*please don't feed the trolls*



lol 


ps dont block me pollywog please


----------



## whale_omelette

chulainn said:


> please don't feed the trolls
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> ps dont block me pollywog please


not a troll. valid point- just because he chooses to be ignorant of that does not make me a troll


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh my days. Arguments in the phib section?!


----------



## whale_omelette

im blocking the person fuling the fire.. annnd done!
people on the internet cant handle a discussion they revert to personal abuse.
that simpsons episode was poop


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> oh my days. Arguments in the phib section?!


 
yup off topic any pictures of the cwd and set up ? I love water dragons are they good eaters


----------



## ipreferaflan

Set up's not much at the mo. One of the dragons is sitting on me as I type.

Me and the male:


----------



## chulainn

ipreferaflan said:


> set up's not much at the mo. One of the dragons is sitting on me as i type.
> 
> Me and the male:
> 
> image


 
nice are you going to breed


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> nice are you going to breed


If the younger dragon is a female, yeah I'll give it a go.
Peacocks are on my breeding list too. Gonna try and pick a female or two up on Sunday.


----------



## jaykickboxer

whale_omelette said:


> :roll:
> and no.
> because i made a point you couldnt argue with a decent counter argument you get a mood on. very mature
> every point i made was vaild, if you dont want to know if you could be poisioning your frogs feel free to ignore me and live in blissful ignorance
> this is the worst/most offensive/personal thing iv said to you and its still not offencive so i have no idea why you want to block


andrew aka pollywog is probably the most knolegable phib keepers in the uk I doubt u have anything to teach him not only does he have one of the most extensive collections in the uk he's successfully been one of the first to breed loads of species he's a pioneer and shared so much knoledge, he's like a frog legend so why're I'd pick an argiement or assume u have something u can teach him is beyond me


----------



## whale_omelette

knowing about frogs and knowing about moths . two totally different subjects.
no ones denying hes the frog master, im sure he is
but moths, no- thats my area!
anyway im fairly bored with this now because iv made my totally valid points about, pesticides,rare species etc


----------



## rhys s

anyone else bored


----------



## whale_omelette

rhys s said:


> anyone else bored


yes very very very! nothing on television either but whats new:roll:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I was bored until I read what was going on in the Moths thread:whistling2:


----------



## rhys s

i might go feed me whites in a min , got them some large locust for them to use up


----------



## whale_omelette

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I was bored until I read what was going on in the Moths thread:whistling2:


 people on the internet cant take it when people say what they are doing could possibly be bad.
then the world and hid wife jumps in and stirs it up.


----------



## whale_omelette

rhys s said:


> i might go feed me whites in a min , got them some large locust for them to use up


iv just done the feeding rounds, bunny,chinchilla, fish, dogs and kitty!
i always think my loach is dead because he sits at the bottom.
i dread the say my goldfish dies- hes/shes 15


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hi everyone. Back (again) after being on holiday (again)...

I cant wait to get another tank later this week...my husband has kindly agreed to another set up (when I say kindly I mean he had no argument and hopefully when it is finished he will not mind me filling it :Na_Na_Na_Na

Fred was happy to see me...he jumps right at the glass like he is trying to land on me. He is so cute. The other frogs are doing great as well, and before I do the new tank I will be moving them for a week so I can do some work on their tank as one of the plants is not doing so well and the goosefoot is taking over. 

Right, I am off to search through and see what everyone has been talking about.


----------



## rhys s

i still havent managed to feed my frogs yet , i will do it around 12 .


----------



## whale_omelette

ilovetoads2 said:


> I cant wait to get another tank later this week...my husband has kindly agreed to another set up (when I say kindly I mean he had no argument and hopefully when it is finished he will not mind me filling it :Na_Na_Na_Na


 it makes me :lol2: how people manage to get their other half to agree to more tanks, its always... ok this ones the last..... can i have another:flrt:


----------



## whale_omelette

i know i could post this elsewhere but. thouse of you who have dogs, what food do you feed them?
bakers,frolic etc


----------



## chulainn

eBay My World - racingpigeons



just brought 6 broms for a 10er


great service one day delivery


anyone know if http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400138869732&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT this is eco earth


----------



## jaykickboxer

whale_omelette said:


> i know i could post this elsewhere but. thouse of you who have dogs, what food do you feed them?
> bakers,frolic etc


My dog was on posh foods like wainrights and royal canine but he hates them so now get bakers tripe and others as well as chicken mice although it's probably bot the best for him He likes it


----------



## ilovetoads2

He knows the ultimate goal is to breed and that i have to get many more set ups in able to make that happen, but as we have just been away twice, money is tight, but he is so good to me that he said I dont have to wait...he is the best! but you are right, there will be many many more to come over the next few years...


----------



## whale_omelette

jaykickboxer said:


> My dog was on posh foods like wainrights and royal canine but he hates them so now get bakers tripe and others as well as chicken mice although it's probably bot the best for him He likes it


 mines exactly the opposite:lol2:
bakers made him literally vomit everyday so hes on wainrights fish based one and he hasnt vomited since which is great, i was so worried so i rushed him to the vets and they said get a sensitive food

i also make him home made dinners, potato,pasta and carrot (he loves carrot) but not all the time because he wolfs it down


----------



## RhianB87

Mine is on butchers liver and beef. thats all he will touch!


----------



## whale_omelette

FallenAngel said:


> Mine is on butchers liver and beef. thats all he will touch!


 does he have any problems with feeling ill/vomiting?
i have 2 dogs, ones fine on butcher but the pedigree (typical) is made sick by the 'common folk' food haha


----------



## RhianB87

Na not at all, he does get some "human" food as well to break it up a bit. He is a lurcher so doesnt wolf it down like alot of breeds which i think helps.


----------



## whale_omelette

FallenAngel said:


> Na not at all, he does get some "human" food as well to break it up a bit. He is a lurcher so doesnt wolf it down like alot of breeds which i think helps.


 my little one spreads his eating out (unless its my home made stuff)
i wonder what it is that makes him ill though.. the cerals in it or..? i have no idea
all i know is pedigrees= more trouble that mutts lol
hes got anal gland issues and food issues
my mutt= no problems at all


----------



## RhianB87

my friends pedigree retriever has had no end of stomach issues, he had to live on just fish and rice for about 6 months and now can only eat very expensive vet food!


----------



## whale_omelette

FallenAngel said:


> my friends pedigree retriever has had no end of stomach issues, he had to live on just fish and rice for about 6 months and now can only eat very expensive vet food!


 more trouble than they are worth i tell you! lolo
i would have got a none ped, but because dachshunds are so specific you cant really find a mutt dachshund. 
they have alot of genetic issues you need to know about- which is why i bought pedigree with family history known hes all good!


----------



## RhianB87

I love my cross breed lurcher, wouldnt get any other breed!

I measured my horned frog today! He is 9cms :flrt:


----------



## chulainn

eBay My World - racingpigeons



just brought 6 broms for a 10er


great service one day delivery


anyone know if http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT this is eco earth



where can i buy unusal plants begonias ect


----------



## jaykickboxer

The kibbles with anything from
royAl canine set me dogs coughing off due to his elongated soft paler he's had it fixed but still can't have small kibble he's a pedigree too


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

After thinking about this for a while I am selling my two Mossy frogs. I would like them to go to someone on here so if anyone wants them please PM me or Manda88. They are feeding very well every other day on locusts or crickets and will also take waxworms and moths.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> After thinking about this for a while I am selling my two Mossy frogs. I would like them to go to someone on here so if anyone wants them please PM me or Manda88. They are feeding very well every other day on locusts or crickets and will also take waxworms and moths.


That calling finally driven you to the edge?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> That calling finally driven you to the edge?


Yeah it has started to get a bit annoying and they are right next to are heads when watching TV


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah it has started to get a bit annoying and they are right next to are heads when watching TV


hahaha. I'd take 'em if you had a female.

But you don't.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I know I don't. They would be constantly attacking the poor girl if I had one.


----------



## manda88

Don't say stuff like that if we're advertising them!!! People aren't going to want frogs that are going to drown a female! I doubt they would unless the female is stupid and doesn't swim to a land area. But yeah their calling is just too much now, if they were in another room then we'd keep them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Don't say stuff like that if we're advertising them!!! People aren't going to want frogs that are going to drown a female! I doubt they would unless the female is stupid and doesn't swim to a land area. But yeah their calling is just too much now, if they were in another room then we'd keep them.


There frogs they can swim. You would most likely have many babies if you had a female with these two horny guys.:devil:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> There frogs they can swim. You would most likely have many babies if you had a female with these two horny guys.:devil:


Yeah but I've heard of peoples mossys drowning from being in amplexus and drowning, it's possible!

Anyone that's interested, here's the link!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/560761-vietnamese-mossy-frogs.html


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha. Matt, you should never become a salesman.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I was offered a place in sales, I turned it down. Besides its a little different with animals. I want people to know what they are like cause if they go to someone and then they are like "Oh I didn't know they would be like this" they might not treat them nicely. I don't want that.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I was offered a place in sales, I turned it down. Besides its a little different with animals. I want people to know what they are like cause if they go to someone and then they are like "Oh I didn't know they would be like this" they might not treat them nicely. I don't want that.


Me neither. I feel bad for selling them, but I'm just sick of hearing them calling in our ears while trying to watch CSI! Like I said, if we had another room that they could go into then we'd keep them, cos they are lovely and cute and dopey looking. If we had a house it'd be better. I really hope the milks don't call constantly like the mossys do.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just booked me tickets to Woking for Sunday.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Me neither. I feel bad for selling them, but I'm just sick of hearing them calling in our ears while trying to watch CSI! Like I said, if we had another room that they could go into then we'd keep them, cos they are lovely and cute and dopey looking. If we had a house it'd be better. I really hope the milks don't call constantly like the mossys do.


Im dreading the day my milks call. I pay they are both females!

Watch this!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4eMOHhj3Qw


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Im dreading it too :lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> Don't say stuff like that if we're advertising them!!! People aren't going to want frogs that are going to drown a female! I doubt they would unless the female is stupid and doesn't swim to a land area. But yeah their calling is just too much now, if they were in another room then we'd keep them.


if they are crazy drowner frogs you would have to say though- id be annoyed if i was sold homicidal frogs :lol2:


----------



## whale_omelette

if i was in surrey already id take em and you could visit.
im buiying a house so plenty of room *smug*:mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Just booked me tickets to Woking for Sunday.


Wahey!



andaroo said:


> Im dreading the day my milks call. I pay they are both females!
> 
> Watch this!
> YouTube - ‪Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix) Calling‬‎


Sweet Jesus I hope they don't do that through the night like the mossys do!! If they just do it every now and again like the whites then that's fine, but if they do it through the night then there's no way we can keep them!! We'll have to lock them in the cupboard.


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> if they are crazy drowner frogs you would have to say though- id be annoyed if i was sold homicidal frogs :lol2:


they haven't drowned each other so far, and they are constantly shagging so if they were to drown each other then they would have done by now, although there have been a couple of occasions where it looks like one was drowning the other, so I lifted them up and onto the land area. I've even tried taking one off the other before, but they've got a goddam strong grip!!


----------



## whale_omelette

manda88 said:


> they haven't drowned each other so far, and they are constantly shagging so if they were to drown each other then they would have done by now, although there have been a couple of occasions where it looks like one was drowning the other, so I lifted them up and onto the land area. I've even tried taking one off the other before, but they've got a goddam strong grip!!


 
oh fair enough then haha, horny gits. i hope you find somewhere nice for them, what are you asking for them?


----------



## manda88

whale_omelette said:


> oh fair enough then haha, horny gits. i hope you find somewhere nice for them, what are you asking for them?


£60 each or the pair for £110


----------



## whale_omelette

oo youre trending on yahoo morgan


----------



## DeadLee

I want a frog so bad!! AAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hello...so exciting news just wanted to share it with y'all before I head off to find a slot in lizards...lol...my peacock gecko laid her second egg right on time today. I am more excited that they are happy and healthy than getting hatchlings, though...:flrt:

Should only be another couple of weeks before the first egg hatches...so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## rhys s

who here breeds there live food , i am starting mealworms tomorrow and in a months time my dubia roaches should be all set-up


----------



## manda88

I just entered POTM :gasp: And not with a frog pic :gasp::gasp::gasp:

It's a pic of a horse instead!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> £60 each or the pair for £110


Whaaaaaat? But they're only £55 from Pollywog.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Whaaaaaat? But they're only £55 from Pollywog.


Yeah that's for 3cm unsexed babies!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

We are only selling one of them now or swap for a female mossy. Obviously if one of you guys wanted him we could probably come to some sort of a deal:whistling2:


----------



## chulainn

why is everyone selling the frogs matt and manda and jay hmm


how is everyone today


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aww I wish!


----------



## manda88

chulainn said:


> why is everyone selling the frogs matt and manda and jay hmm
> 
> 
> how is everyone today


Cos Yoshi the mossy frog is a little rapist! If someone pairs him with a female, they're gonna get spawn coming out of their ears.

I hope nobody gets offended at the fact I used the word rapist either, but it's the only word I can use to describe him accurately!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well, rape is technically correct. Frogs don't exactly wait for permission.

I just got the HUGEST brom ever. It's like 60cm tall.


----------



## RhianB87

I really want mossys. Do you do a loaning service :whistling2:

Hope you manage to find them a good home.


----------



## rhys s

i would love a mossy but i will have to wait . i fed my fire bellies today and one of them missed the locust and had the other ones head in his mouth !!!


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well, rape is technically correct. Frogs don't exactly wait for permission.
> 
> I just got the HUGEST brom ever. It's like 60cm tall.


 
from where


----------



## ipreferaflan

rhys s said:


> i would love a mossy but i will have to wait . i fed my fire bellies today and one of them missed the locust and had the other ones head in his mouth !!!


haha mine do that all the time.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

chulainn said:


> from where


Homebase. £12.99. Bargain for something this big, just measured it and it's 70cm with the flower spike.

Makes me want to build a HUGE viv just for it.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey guys.

Have any of you lot ever introduced White's to each other? I put Chester in with Oscar about 3 (?) weeks ago, and they're still doing everything they can to avoid each other. I've seen them sitting in the same area a grand total of 2 times, and they so stubbonly refuse to share a bath that I've had to give them a water bowl each, and except to eat Chester hasn't left his for over a week. It's his bowl from when he was on his own, so do you think it just makes him feel secure? Or do I have weird frogs? I want them to be friends & sit & cuddle like everyone elses do


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Have any of you lot ever introduced White's to each other? I put Chester in with Oscar about 3 (?) weeks ago, and they're still doing everything they can to avoid each other. I've seen them sitting in the same area a grand total of 2 times, and they so stubbonly refuse to share a bath that I've had to give them a water bowl each, and except to eat Chester hasn't left his for over a week. It's his bowl from when he was on his own, so do you think it just makes him feel secure? Or do I have weird frogs? I want them to be friends & sit & cuddle like everyone elses do


Aww bless them, maybe they're just getting used to each other, I guess it must be strange for them to have a companion after being alone for so long, or they really fancy each other and are seeing who's gonna make the first move and are shy!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Perhaps! Hasn't thought of it like that. It'd be no surprise if Oscars shy, (s)he's been alone for well over 4 years, but I would have thought Chester'd want to make friends.


----------



## andaroo

its my birthday this friday the 13th!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

buy me gifts :flrt: my paypal is [email protected] donations welcome for the frogs for my birthday thanks :flrt:


----------



## richie.b

Hi all i havent been on here for awhile hope everyones ok and all your frogs are doing good
I picked up a load of glass today so thinking of making some more vivs, might even go to Kempton on sunday for a nose


----------



## richie.b

Hi all i havent been on here for awhile hope everyones ok and all your frogs are doing good
I picked up a load of glass today so thinking of making some more vivs, might even go to Kempton on sunday for a nose


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> its my birthday this friday the 13th!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> buy me gifts :flrt: my paypal is [email protected] donations welcome for the frogs for my birthday thanks :flrt:


Haha nice try!



richie.b said:


> Hi all i havent been on here for awhile hope everyones ok and all your frogs are doing good
> I picked up a load of glass today so thinking of making some more vivs, might even go to Kempton on sunday for a nose


Richie!! Long time no speak! How are you?? You getting back onto the frog wagon?


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have a woodworking project on today to make a lid for my 3ft tank, which is being divided into 4 little tanks for hatchlings....I have never worked with wood before, never used a saw, not sure which glue to get, and hope I can do it...we'll see...:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> its my birthday this friday the 13th!:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> buy me gifts :flrt: my paypal is [email protected] donations welcome for the frogs for my birthday thanks :flrt:


 How old you gonna be, old man?


----------



## manda88

Harveydoodleplinklepie, we need to exchange phone numbers cos I dreamt last night that you got lost at Woking station (which would be IMPOSSIBLE, it's tiny) and we spent all say looking for you and missed the show, so now I'm paranoid that this is going to happen, so you can text me when you get there and then we know when to pick you up.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> *Harveydoodleplinklepie*, we need to exchange phone numbers cos I dreamt last night that you got lost at Woking station (which would be IMPOSSIBLE, it's tiny) and we spent all say looking for you and missed the show, so now I'm paranoid that this is going to happen, so you can text me when you get there and then we know when to pick you up.


Like it.

Good plan. PMd you my number because I don't want people on here (particularly that weirdo andaroo) giving me prank calls.


----------



## rhys s

how is everyone doing today and hows all your froggies !


----------



## Pipkin28

rhys s said:


> how is everyone doing today and hows all your froggies !


 
I'm ok thanks, at work and far too busy :devil: and hopefully all my froggies are thriving at home!!

How are things with you??


----------



## RhianB87

I'm good, being lazy on my last days holiday before going back to work! 

The froggies are fine, im still confused though how 2 locusts managed to drown in about an inch of water at the same time... There was a mass sucide in Boris' tank


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> I'm good, being lazy on my last days holiday before going back to work!
> 
> The froggies are fine, im still confused though how *2 locusts managed to drown in about an inch of water at the same time... There was a mass sucide in Boris' tank*


 
You didn't let them watch that programme on Beeb1 last night, did you? If anyone didn't catch it..... OMG WTF!!! If you can, catch it on iPlayer. It was called Madness in the Fast Lane, it was about Swedish identical twins who went mental on the M6 two years ago and threw themselves at the traffic! One went under a lorry and the other landed on a car.... and they both survived!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Sounds like a normal Saturday night on the way home from the pub to me! :gasp:


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> Sounds like a normal Saturday night on the way home from the pub to me! :gasp:


 
I hope you don't go around stabbing people to death after they'd tried to help you?? :gasp:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Jeeez what is this world coming too??? I tell you, when I think of the amount of times I thought my life was over and I might as well end it as a teenager...I am soooo glad I didnt...so pointless and selfish at that. :devil:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Pipkin28 said:


> I hope you don't go around stabbing people to death after they'd tried to help you?? :gasp:


I'd imagine she does she is scotish:whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I resent that remark Jay...I am NOT Scottish, I am American. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pipkin28

jaykickboxer said:


> I'd imagine she does she is scotish:whistling2:


But she's not...... she's American!! She'll shoot ya!!! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ah, ya beat me to it!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Pipkin28 said:


> But she's not...... she's American!! She'll shoot ya!!! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Ya damn tootin'! dont cha make me open ma can o' whoop ass now ya hear! Ya best just pull up ya britches and make your move on up that road 'for I pistol whip ya skanky ass! 

(Just kidding all for effect dont ban me I am good really)


----------



## rhys s

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm ok thanks, at work and far too busy :devil: and hopefully all my froggies are thriving at home!!
> 
> How are things with you??


things with me are fine its just i am really bored again !!!





FallenAngel said:


> I'm good, being lazy on my last days holiday before going back to work!
> 
> The froggies are fine, im still confused though how 2 locusts managed to drown in about an inch of water at the same time... There was a mass sucide in Boris' tank


 
has boris pooed yet ?? i think the earthwroms i got in normans viv has eaten the poo


----------



## RhianB87

rhys s said:


> things with me are fine its just i am really bored again !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has boris pooed yet ?? i think the earthwroms i got in normans viv has eaten the poo


 
He has but it was a pathetic one, even though it was his first one in a week!

I might go digging for worms, is there anything I need to do before giving them to him?

I had a dream last night that I had about 6 horned frogs who looked exactly like Boris and I took some to kempton to try to trade them in for something else... I am a bad owner


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> How old you gonna be, old man?


I'll be 23 :eek4:


----------



## jaykickboxer

ilovetoads2 said:


> I resent that remark Jay...I am NOT Scottish, I am American. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sorry surprising? Other then the Scottish people actualy choose to live there then? Only messing


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

andaroo said:


> I'll be 23 :eek4:


Thanks for that dude....I'm already 23 :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Thanks for that dude....I'm already 23 :bash:


23 isnt old! I will be 23 in 2 months!


----------



## jaykickboxer

Im 25


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am even older...I did choose to live in Scotland, but now I am STUCK here...shit happens, and when I retire or win the lottery i will be moving to a warmer climate! Could be worse, could live in Liverpool (arrgggg that accent!!)


----------



## andaroo

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am even older...I did choose to live in Scotland, but now I am STUCK here...shit happens, and when I retire or win the lottery i will be moving to a warmer climate! Could be worse, could live in Liverpool (arrgggg that accent!!)


:lol2: i live near there! the accent is hilarious i love it!


----------



## ilovetoads2

OH, no Andaroo, I cant cope with it, especially the woman, actually makes me want to punch someone!

Update on project....after 8 hours....I have.....a frame!!! Da Daaaa! LOL. Angles are not my thing! But it is looking good!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Andaroo is well SCHOUSE.


----------



## tomwilson

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am even older...I did choose to live in Scotland, but now I am STUCK here...shit happens, and when I retire or win the lottery i will be moving to a warmer climate! Could be worse, could live in Liverpool (arrgggg that accent!!)


 oi, we don't all have accents


----------



## chulainn

scotish and proud


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

chulainn said:


> scotish and proud


At least spell it right then! :blush:


----------



## manda88

GUILDFORD MASSIVE INNIT.

We don't have accents down here, either we're posh (like myself *smug face*) or we're chavs who can't even spell their own name.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> GUILDFORD MASSIVE INNIT.
> 
> We don't have accents down here, either we're posh (like myself *smug face*) or we're chavs who can't even spell their own name.


 
I'm not to sure what I am, wouldnt really call myself posh or a chav...


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I'm not to sure what I am, wouldnt really call myself posh or a chav...


An Inbetweener! Haha. I'm not DREADFULLY posh, darling. I'm just able to actually pronounce my t's and th's and things like that, I speak the Queen's english! And I love the words fabulous and marvellous.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> An Inbetweener! Haha. I'm not DREADFULLY posh, darling. I'm just able to actually pronounce my t's and th's and things like that, I speak the Queen's english! And I love the words fabulous and marvellous.


I guess I am your kind of posh then.

Marvellous is a great word!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I miss out my Ts all the time.

Bo-ul of war-er please, mae.

(Bottle of water please, mate)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

urgh I have no idea whats wrong with me... every time I eat I feel really sick and dizzy..its been happening for about a week now  I know i'm NOT pregnant :lol2: Guess I should go to the docs really


----------



## ipreferaflan

Maybe you're pregnant?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pregnant.

I have a london accent I guess, but not cockney.


----------



## manda88

I was gonna say pregnant too but then I read she said she's not. Are you sure you're not preggers? Everyone loves babies. Except ugly ones.
I've heard you not pronounce your T's Harv in your videos, I took note of it so I could change your ways. Prepare to be educated in the car on Sunday!
Morg, when you say London, do you say it like 'Laaaandan'?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morg, when you say London, do you say it like 'Laaaandan'?


Noooo!

About half of my mates have london accents, the others don't, plus I went to Uni and my accent toned down a little. I'm just a little suburban bi*ch, mix of posh and rough here.


----------



## rhys s

goood ol somerset farmer accent  

can someone recomend me some plants that i can use in my fire bellies tank the do well in all water and i could get some of the pannals they need to grow in if they do , but i am going up all my tanks right now just need to get all the bits .


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yes sure i'm not pregnant. i've done a test and it was negative, I'm also on the combined pill and not missed any! Maybe i'm just weird.


----------



## chulainn

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yes sure i'm not pregnant. i've done a test and it was negative, I'm also on the combined pill and not missed any! Maybe i'm just weird.


 
i would still get it checked by a doctor 

because that will be quite a supprise


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Also I've been told I'll have difficulties conceiving without help, so if I am infact pregnant it would be crazy :lol2:

I dont really like babies :?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Also I've been told I'll have difficulties conceiving without help, so if I am infact pregnant it would be crazy :lol2:
> 
> I dont really like babies :?


Second coming of Christ!

Have you seen any angels lately?


Manda, you will never change my accent and T dropping.

I am quite well spoken though other than that. I would never in a million years say 'haitch' for 'aitch'.


----------



## rhys s

flan you know fbt well , is there any live plants that are ok to use ?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Second coming of Christ!
> 
> Have you seen any angels lately?
> 
> 
> Manda, you will never change my accent and T dropping.
> 
> I am quite well spoken though other than that. I would never in a million years say 'haitch' for 'aitch'.


Emphasis on the word 'coming' haha.

I know I won't change your T dropping, but whenever Matt says something wrong I always correct him, it annoys the crap out of him but not as much as it annoys me that he can't speak properly. Just for the record, he can speak properly (now that I have taught him).
I wonder who you could possibly mean when you say 'haitch'!! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I say haitch.

Common people.


----------



## tomwilson

still on accents :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I was gonna say pregnant too but then I read she said she's not. Are you sure you're not preggers? *Everyone loves babies.* Except ugly ones.
> I've heard you not pronounce your T's Harv in your videos, I took note of it so I could change your ways. Prepare to be educated in the car on Sunday!
> Morg, when you say London, do you say it like 'Laaaandan'?





Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Also I've been told I'll have difficulties conceiving without help, so if I am infact pregnant it would be crazy :lol2:
> 
> *I dont really like babies* :?


I'm with Jazzy on this one!! Babies are crap!! Animals are much better!!! 
"Four legs good, two legs bad!"




rhys s said:


> goood ol somerset farmer accent
> 
> can someone recomend me some plants that i can use in my fire bellies tank the do well in all water and i could get some of the pannals they need to grow in if they do , but i am going up all my tanks right now just need to get all the bits .


I have some Bacopa in mine Dwarf Bacopa - Bacopa monnieri
I just chucked it in the water and let it do it's own thing, it roots really well, I've had it for ages now. My FBT's love lounging about in it!


----------



## rhys s

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm with Jazzy on this one!! Babies are crap!! Animals are much better!!!
> "Four legs good, two legs bad!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Bacopa in mine Dwarf Bacopa - Bacopa monnieri
> I just chucked it in the water and let it do it's own thing, it roots really well, I've had it for ages now. My FBT's love lounging about in it!


 

thanks i will look into some


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm with Jazzy on this one!! Babies are crap!! Animals are much better!!!
> "Four legs good, two legs bad!"


Haha I've only ever met like two babies in my life and both were cute, one of them is my niece and she's a right little madam and is now 6 years old, the other is Matt's niece and is the most gorgeous little girl in the world, she's 2 and is adorable, she gives me hugs and kisses all the time. I saw her for the first time in a couple of weeks yesterday, and she was giving me huge hugs and loads of kisses, and kept saying 'luvoo' which means 'love you', HOW CUTE IS THAT!!!! I was honoured.
I'm really looking forward to having kids, but then I'm dreading it at the same time, cos I know that they'll hate me. Other peoples kids love me, but my own will be the spawn of Satan! I don't want any for another few years though so it's all good.

EDIT- I've only just noticed I'm now a Premier Citizen! Go me!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

rhys s said:


> flan you know fbt well , is there any live plants that are ok to use ?


Land/aquatic? I use elodea.



manda88 said:


> Emphasis on the word 'coming' haha.
> 
> I know I won't change your T dropping, but whenever Matt says something wrong I always correct him, it annoys the crap out of him but not as much as it annoys me that he can't speak properly. Just for the record, he can speak properly (now that I have taught him).
> I wonder who you could possibly mean when you say 'haitch'!! :whistling2:


You don't say haitch for 'H' do you?



Morgan Freeman said:


> I say haitch.
> 
> Common people.


You'll like this: YouTube - That Mitchell And Webb Look - Proper Language Use


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Haha I've only ever met like two babies in my life and both were cute, one of them is my niece and she's a right little madam and is now 6 years old, the other is Matt's niece and is the most gorgeous little girl in the world, she's 2 and is adorable, she gives me hugs and kisses all the time. I saw her for the first time in a couple of weeks yesterday, and she was giving me huge hugs and loads of kisses, and kept saying 'luvoo' which means 'love you', HOW CUTE IS THAT!!!! I was honoured.
> I'm really looking forward to having kids, but then I'm dreading it at the same time, cos I know that they'll hate me. Other peoples kids love me, but my own will be the spawn of Satan! I don't want any for another few years though so it's all good.
> 
> EDIT- I've only just noticed I'm now a Premier Citizen! Go me!!!


 
Still not convinced!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Whoop! Go you.... * goes off to find a cheerleaders outfit.... not to celebrate the new status, just because dressing up is fun!!!* :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You don't say haitch for 'H' do you?


Good lord, no, Matt does. We've had the 'haitch' 'aitch' discussion before and you made a monkey out of him.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Good lord, no, Matt does. We've had the 'haitch' 'aitch' discussion before and you made a monkey out of him.


REALLY? I don't remember that.

Watch that link I just posted. You'll love it.


----------



## manda88

I'll watch it when I get home, can't play loud things at work or it's obvious I'm not working!:whistling2:


----------



## rhys s

ipreferaflan said:


> Land/aquatic? I use elodea.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't say haitch for 'H' do you?
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like this: YouTube - That Mitchell And Webb Look - Proper Language Use


 
both


----------



## ipreferaflan

rhys s said:


> both


Boston Ferns, Birds Nest Ferns, Dracaena etc.


----------



## rhys s

thanks have a look for a couple now , thanks again .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Boston ferns are for victorian parlours not terrariums.


----------



## manda88

I just watched that video, it's brilliant!! He is so right. A woman I work with says 'pacifically' as well, it does my head in. Then again she's the one I have a whole page of words she can't say properly. The latest one was Hugh Furry Wardle instead of Hugh Fernley Whittingstall.


----------



## ipreferaflan

hahaha! That's amazing.

I have another Water Dragon problem. I'm so bloody glad I rescued them. Poor things.

Southern Girl is an amazing song.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha! That's amazing.
> 
> I have another Water Dragon problem. I'm so bloody glad I rescued them. Poor things.
> 
> Southern Girl is an amazing song.


What's the matter with the dragons now? Yeah Southern Girl is a good'un as well. I don't like Pistola or Priceless though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> What's the matter with the dragons now? Yeah Southern Girl is a good'un as well. I don't like Pistola or Priceless though.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/562459-retained-shed-cutting-off-blood.html

Leech is my fav now.


----------



## manda88

Poor water baby. It doesn't look painful though so I can't imagine he's in any stress, and I don't think he'd care if he had it removed either.
Leech is sooooo good! Is it the first time you've listened to it?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Poor water baby. It doesn't look painful though so I can't imagine he's in any stress, and I don't think he'd care if he had it removed either.
> Leech is sooooo good! Is it the first time you've listened to it?


Yeah, he's got plenty of other fingerdigits. I'm just getting used to the album so all the gooduns are sticking out.


----------



## rhys s

anyone here like professor green ?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I really hope I don't have a Brummie accent - I HATE them - I'm forever correcting my OH on it. We were talking about the new Thor film the other day, I had a right laugh trying to get him to actually say 'Thor' instead of 'four' 

I had some mild froggy drama last night, Chester actually left his water bowl in order to eat, and whilst he was gone Oscar decided to sit in there. Upon his return Chester sat at the side of the bowl, looking very peeved & croaked non stop for 20+ mins until Oscar moved. Didn't seem to occur to him that he could go in the bowl with Oscar.


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I really hope I don't have a Brummie accent - I HATE them - I'm forever correcting my OH on it. We were talking about the new Thor film the other day, I had a right laugh trying to get him to actually say 'Thor' instead of 'four'
> 
> I had some mild froggy drama last night, Chester actually left his water bowl in order to eat, and whilst he was gone Oscar decided to sit in there. Upon his return Chester sat at the side of the bowl, looking very peeved & croaked not stop for 20+ mins until Oscar moved. Didn't seem to occur to him that he could go in the bowl with Oscar.


I actually laughed out loud at Chester getting angry with Oscar!!! I'm still laughing as I type this!! I can just picture Oscars smiley little face like la la la I'm in the bath!


----------



## andaroo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> I really hope I don't have a Brummie accent - I HATE them - I'm forever correcting my OH on it. We were talking about the new Thor film the other day, I had a right laugh trying to get him to actually say 'Thor' instead of 'four'
> 
> I had some mild froggy drama last night, Chester actually left his water bowl in order to eat, and whilst he was gone Oscar decided to sit in there. Upon his return Chester sat at the side of the bowl, looking very peeved & croaked not stop for 20+ mins until Oscar moved. Didn't seem to occur to him that he could go in the bowl with Oscar.


My 4 are always causing froggy drama :lol2: Fish was sat on the branch next to peas and chips was on the floor little peas saw fish move slightly and went to eat her (she is almost twice as big as him) fish turned around looking pissed off and chips moved closer to the branch and climbed up to it and then attacked peas to budge him out the way so she could sit next to fish :lol2: gravy is smart and she just sits high up on the ledge near to the top of the tank looking down upon the fools below :lol2:

The other night i was in stitches! Fish and peas were sat on the branch and chips was on the floor and had just been fed a cricket, she turned around to peas and fish and jumped onto the branch into the middle of them and she landed with a hand on each of their heads!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Oscar did look just like that!! 

I don't think they're adjusting to married life too well :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Happy birthday Andaroo!!! :cheers::grouphug: I hope you have a fabulous day xx


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Happy birthday Andaroo!!! :cheers::grouphug: I hope you have a fabulous day xx


Thank you manda! :flrt:
It doesnt get more fabulous than feeding your toads earthworms!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Thank you manda! :flrt:
> It doesnt get more fabulous than feeding your toads earthworms!:lol2:


Haha I bet it doesn't! Have you got anything planned for the day?


----------



## andaroo

i'm just chillin out today then going out for an indian tonight with the family


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> i'm just chillin out today then going out for an indian tonight with the family


Sounds good! Not a fan of indian food though  gimme chinese any day! Crispy duck....mmmmmm.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Sounds good! Not a fan of indian food though  gimme chinese any day! Crispy duck....mmmmmm.


omg ur crazy! the korma the tikka masala and the naan bread YUM! Chinese is ok but my least favorite compared to 
japanese, vietnamese and thai! OMG THAI IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELISH :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Happy smurf day to you :lol2: 

Not a fan of indian food, my stomach doesnt like it :blush:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> omg ur crazy! the korma the tikka masala and the naan bread YUM! Chinese is ok but my least favorite compared to
> japanese, vietnamese and thai! OMG THAI IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DELISH :flrt:


I've never actually tried it, but I can't stand the smell of it and it looks like a pile of sick! I'm really fussy, if I don't like the look or smell of something then I just won't try it. Like guacamole!! What the hell is that all about?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I bloody love avocados but guacamole.... no thank you.

Guys, manda has informed me that I've been nominated for RFUK best hair (which is mental... I don't know how anyone has seen my hair!)

Vote for me cheers thanks bye.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> I've never actually tried it, but I can't stand the smell of it and it looks like a pile of sick! I'm really fussy, if I don't like the look or smell of something then I just won't try it. Like guacamole!! What the hell is that all about?!


:lol2: guacamole is just mashed avacados I make my own all the time, you mash em up with a little chopped onion and tomato, salt, pepper, splash of tabasco for spice and a dash of lemon or lime juice, its delish on top of grilled chicken. I eat that all the time as part of low carb my diet


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> I bloody love avocados but guacamole.... no thank you.
> 
> Guys, manda has informed me that I've been nominated for RFUK best hair (which is mental... I don't know how anyone has seen my hair!)
> 
> Vote for me cheers thanks bye.


how can u love avacado but hate guacamole? I've only ever had the guacamole I make fresh lol i've never bought it pre made as its so easy to make whats the point?


----------



## andaroo

lol this might knock a few of u sick but i was just about to make scrambled eggs and was looking for the pepper and i saw coconut milk in the cupboard so i thought hmmm why not so i threw some of that in the eggs instead of normal milk and then sprinkled a bit of sugar on it when it was done and its actually delicious! If u like coconut that is :lol2:

edit: i couldnt finish them and now feel a bit queezy :lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> :lol2: guacamole is just mashed avacados I make my own all the time, you mash em up with a little chopped onion and tomato, salt, pepper, splash of tabasco for spice and a dash of lemon or lime juice, its delish on top of grilled chicken. I eat that all the time as part of low carb my diet


I just threw up a little in my mouth. I hate avocados, they're another thing I refuse to try but I automatically hate!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2: Your in other sections too.. Just voted :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth. I hate avocados, they're another thing I refuse to try but I automatically hate!


How can you say you dont like something you havent tried?
It tastes a bit like egg it doesnt have a strong flavour or bad texture or smell so i dont see whats the problem?


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> How can you say you dont like something you havent tried?
> It tastes a bit like egg it doesnt have a strong flavour or bad texture or smell so i dont see whats the problem?


Cos I'm a fussy b*tch. My sister had some just now on toast and it looked rank!


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Cos I'm a fussy b*tch. My sister had some just now on toast and it looked rank!


ask her for a sample! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm fussy too.. dont like eggs or anything :lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> ask her for a sample! :lol2:


She's hoovered it all up her snout now.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm fussy too.. dont like eggs or anything :lol2:


Eggs are AMAZING! Poached eggs on toast.....yeeeeaaaahhhh.


----------



## RhianB87

Blasted frog.. I defrosted some pinkies for Boris to try and he is refusing to eat them... He actually turned his back on my and went back into his cave.... :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've just been arguing with a member of the Lush campaign team. You know they're promoting an organisation that doesn't want us to have exotic pets?

*Harvey Broadhurst (me)* _Sorry Sean but it doesn't appear like you know what you're talking about.

I'd like to bring forward the case of the Axolotl. If you're not familiar with the animal it's a Mexican salamander that remains in its larval form for its entire life. The species is critically endangered in the wild.
However, thanks to exotic pet keepers like myself, there are literally thousands of captive bred specimens in the UK alone. Would you rather people didn't keep them as pets and the species just remained endangered in the wild? Okay, maybe we aren't reintroducing our own pets to the wild but if the situation arised where we needed to increase wild numbers we are now more than capable of breeding them.

I think it's a terribly researched campaign that will alienate many of your customers._

*Sean Gifford (him)* _Heya Harvey. In my opinion, I don't see any purpose in breeding an animal only to keep it in a tiny glass container for its entire life. Whether it's endangered or not, a small glass enclosure isn't an ideal environment for undomesticated animals. Just as keeping a captive bred tiger in a zoo will frustrate his natural behavior to roam, hunt and be part of a social group, keeping reptiles in a cage will frustrate their natural behaviors as well. Best not to breed anything if the life that your are going to give it is confined to the walls of a tank. It's never a life I'd choose myself--even if it were a tank the size of wembly stadium with lots of play ground equipment in it and all of the burritos I could humanly eat. I'd take my chances on the streets of London any day, and I bet, if we could talk to them, reptiles would prefer to be in the wild and take their chances there. _

*Harvey Broadhurst*_ No, Sean, you missed the point. If axolotl numbers drop further (even to the point of extinction in the wild) reintroducing the species would be much easier because we are adept at breeding them. 

It's extremely important that we save this particular animal because of its impressive ability to regrow limbs. How amazing is that? How fantastic would it be if we could replicate that in other animals (even humans)?

But yeah. Let's just stop keeping axolotls and let the species die out forever.

Nice campaign._


----------



## ipreferaflan

All I can think is... what would I have in my Wembley stadium sized vivarium?


----------



## rhys s

i am going pass the one where i live tomorrow , i will go in there and give them some of my mind.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> All I can think is... what would I have in my Wembley stadium sized vivarium?


Playboy bunnies wall to wall


----------



## RhianB87

Shall we just release all of our pets into the wild and see what occurs?


----------



## DeadLee

But yes at times i do begin to question my morale reasoning behind whether or not it is right to keep an exotic animal. Don't get too annoyed at them flan they are animal lovers afteral and they just have different views to us on what is best.


----------



## DeadLee

FallenAngel said:


> Shall we just release all of our pets into the wild and see what occurs?


That would make the Uk a much more interesting place


----------



## RhianB87

Blinx56 said:


> But yes at times i do begin to question my morale reasoning behind whether or not it is right to keep an exotic animal. Don't get too annoyed at them flan they are animal lovers afteral and they just have different views to us on what is best.


 
All animals were once "exotic" Is it ethical to keep hamsters as pets, or domesticated wolves?


----------



## andaroo

they're pissin in the wind with this campain. theres always people who are going to keep keeping exotics whether people like it or not, and maybe if the UK did put a ban on it there would still be other countries that still continue to do so, so what's the point?

That guy obviously doesnt know what he's talking about, wembley stadum sized enclosures what a bloody tool.


----------



## RhianB87

I went to the garden centre where I got Boris and they have more horned frogs and now fire bellied toads. The FBT are in a tiny box with a water bowl which i have no idea how they get into as its twice as high as they are.. I really want to buy them just to give them a better house. :bash:


----------



## Ben W

What, i wonder is their definition of the word Exotic, and have they considered the advancements in medical science due to keeping various animals,not i mean by slicing them up, and also the behaviour etc, that has led to better understanding and actually SAVING HABITATS IN THE WILD.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just put my name down for some awesome day geckos. Couldn't resist!


----------



## manda88

Soooo excited for tomorrow! I have to take one of my baby corns back to cornmorphs though cos she still hasn't eaten since the 25th  so cornmorphs is going to try to get her feeding for me again and then she can come home again!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just put my name down for some awesome day geckos. Couldn't resist!


This section is going lizard crazy. What viv you putting them in? 



manda88 said:


> Soooo excited for tomorrow! I have to take one of my baby corns back to cornmorphs though cos she still hasn't eaten since the 25th  so cornmorphs is going to try to get her feeding for me again and then she can come home again!


I remember reading a post where apparently, to get non-eating snakes to feed, you should put them in a RUB and attach a certain vibrating ladies implement to the side and switch 'on'. Apparently it gets them eating.

It was by Wildlifewarrior. Search for it.

OH AND I SO JUST PRINTED OFF MY BADGE. It looks awesome.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I found it for you cos I'm lovely like that.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/460335-alternative-feeding-method-wanna-give.html


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I remember reading a post where apparently, to get non-eating snakes to feed, you should put them in a RUB and attach a certain vibrating ladies implement to the side and switch 'on'. Apparently it gets them eating.
> 
> It was by Wildlifewarrior. Search for it.
> 
> OH AND I SO JUST PRINTED OFF MY BADGE. It looks awesome.


I hope you've printed off my badge! And ladies vibrating instruments cost like £40!



ipreferaflan said:


> I found it for you cos I'm lovely like that.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/460335-alternative-feeding-method-wanna-give.html


I read it a couple of weeks ago, I'm sad the pics are no longer on there. But thank you for finding it for me!

Tomorrow when you get to Woking station, call/text me and describe which side of the station you've come out of, cos there's two sides! On one side there's a set of traffic lights under a huge sheltery type thing and a bunch of shops, and on the other there's a car park, it'd be much easier if you go to the car park side cos then we can stop easier :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I hope you've printed off my badge! And ladies vibrating instruments cost like £40!
> 
> I read it a couple of weeks ago, I'm sad the pics are no longer on there. But thank you for finding it for me!
> 
> Tomorrow when you get to Woking station, call/text me and describe which side of the station you've come out of, cos there's two sides! On one side there's a set of traffic lights under a huge sheltery type thing and a bunch of shops, and on the other there's a car park, it'd be much easier if you go to the car park side cos then we can stop easier :2thumb:


There were 'rhythm sticks' in a pub toilet I went into the other day. They were £5 and no I did NOT print off your badge because YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! ! ! ! ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!

Yeah, I'll give you a text when we're there. We'll aim for the carpark but you have to remember we are islanders and we have no idea what we're doing when there are large open spaces around.

Think of us as hobbits.


----------



## jaykickboxer

can't wait till tomorow I noticed some peps said they don't no where it is To get there it's well easy a3 esher junction go towards Hampton court over bridge( turn left straight down and u turn left on the roundabout) What car u lot gonna be in ? Im going on my own I think misses Jaykickboxer don't wanna go unfortantly


----------



## RhianB87

Tomorrow will be good! Even though its going to take 2 hours to get there by train


----------



## jaykickboxer

FallenAngel said:


> Tomorrow will be good! Even though its going to take 2 hours to get there by train


U could walk there faster then that! There must be a quicker way surely u can get a cab for under a rennet to some where more direct to be fair I reckon u could get a cab there for 15 quid it's only a 25 min drive


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> There were 'rhythm sticks' in a pub toilet I went into the other day. They were £5 and no I did NOT print off your badge because YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! ! ! ! ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Think of us as hobbits.


We dont have a printer, and you are a hobbit arent you:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Have fun tomorrow everyone!


----------



## RhianB87

jaykickboxer said:


> U could walk there faster then that! There must be a quicker way surely u can get a cab for under a rennet to some where more direct to be fair I reckon u could get a cab there for 15 quid it's only a 25 min drive


Sadly no, it doesnt help being a Sunday. I think its more alot of waiting around for train opposed to a long time on the train. O well hopefully it will be worth it : victory:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> There were 'rhythm sticks' in a pub toilet I went into the other day. They were £5 and no I did NOT print off your badge because YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!! ! ! ! ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !
> 
> Yeah, I'll give you a text when we're there. We'll aim for the carpark but you have to remember we are islanders and we have no idea what we're doing when there are large open spaces around.
> 
> Think of us as hobbits.


I can picture you standing outside the station now dressed as Sam and Frodo cowering from the big people! Print my badge, please.



jaykickboxer said:


> can't wait till tomorow I noticed some peps said they don't no where it is To get there it's well easy a3 esher junction go towards Hampton court over bridge( turn left straight down and u turn left on the roundabout) What car u lot gonna be in ? Im going on my own I think misses Jaykickboxer don't wanna go unfortantly


We'll be in a black Mazda 3!


----------



## jaykickboxer

FallenAngel said:


> Sadly no, it doesnt help being a Sunday. I think its more alot of waiting around for train opposed to a long time on the train. O well hopefully it will be worth it : victory:


There always quality, as for the car il keep a look out il be in a blue lotus


----------



## manda88

We'll hopefully be there at around half 11 depending on what the traffic's like.


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> We'll hopefully be there at around half 11 depending on what the traffic's like.


Im getting there early but will still be there so il see all phibs peps probably


----------



## manda88

Cool, I'll be disappointed if nobody recognises me!! And nobody is allowed to be too shy to say hi!!
I'm off to beddybies though now, so I shall see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuk-hall-fame-2010/561815-most-opinionated-m-rfuk-hall.html


OOoh er


----------



## ilovetoads2

OMG I am sooooo tired, finally put the power tools down for tonight! I have blisters on both thumbs and my back and feet are killing me...and all this for more than a few slightly wobbly lines! :bash:

Wished I had just paid someone to make the hood for me...on the upside...you can tell what it is supposed to be now! I have the divider acrylic ordered, screen ordered, thermostat and heat mats ordered...

At least I know my week will be well spent. :blush:


----------



## rhys s

finished my new reptile room tonight just had a move around pictures to come ! spent 4 hours moving it .


----------



## jaykickboxer

Just a word of warning im at kempton the ques about a mile long


----------



## Ron Magpie

I couldn't make it in the end- bit of a crisis at home- hope it was good though, and I want to see *lots* of pictures!


----------



## jaykickboxer

I got a tarantula, velvet motes, and leaf and a few species of stick insects I didn't see any off the phons people and I was looking for ages !


----------



## jaykickboxer

jaykickboxer said:


> I got a tarantula, velvet motes, and leaf and a few species of stick insects I didn't see any off the phons people and I was looking for ages !


And 4 glass vivs


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

got back from Kempton, queued for a while and i was dissapointed from the phibs point of view there was pollywog and some guy selling a couple of darts species. Also there was only one person selling a couple of live plants and they weren't great. 

Ended up with two corns, a huge peice of flat cork bark, some sealant and a thermostat. 

Was a good day but if you were just going for phibs, not worth it.:2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> got back from Kempton, queued for a while and i was dissapointed from the phibs point of view there was pollywog and some guy selling a couple of darts species. Also there was only one person selling a couple of live plants and they weren't great.
> 
> Ended up with two corns, a huge peice of flat cork bark, some sealant and a thermostat.
> 
> Was a good day but if you were just going for phibs, not worth it.:2thumb:


Yay...at least I feel happier now that I didn't really miss out! would have been upset if you had said it was a Uber day for phib keepers!!!


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> I got a tarantula, velvet motes, and leaf and a few species of stick insects I didn't see any off the phons people and I was looking for ages !


We saw you leaving!! We were just by the entrance and saw your bright blue lotus, I was like oh that must be Jay then!! :lol2:


----------



## kroot

Looked for ages but didn't see anyone, other than some customers from work.
Doc simon and pollywog were the only two phibs I saw.

Not a great show unless you have a snake fetish:snake::neutral:


----------



## RhianB87

I looked for everyone as well and didnt find anyone  We should arrange a phibs day out!


----------



## jaykickboxer

yeh manda i was looking for u lot as i pulled off mostly flan as i though hed be the easiet to spot i left then went bk for a t so could have been the first time i left


----------



## manda88

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh manda i was looking for u lot as i pulled off mostly flan as i though hed be the easiet to spot i left then went bk for a t so could have been the first time i left


We saw your car parked near the blue van and wondered if it was your car, and then at about 12.15 we were by the entrance and saw you driving out, we were disappointed we didn't get to meet you!! :devil:
I came back with two corns instead or the one that I promised my mum, I knew I'd end up coming home with two! Matt wouldn't give in at first but then as we were leaving he handed me his wallet so I could buy the second one that i wanted :flrt: I'm a happy bunny! I will have to hide one of the snakes from my mum though whenever she comes over!


----------



## RhianB87

Thats very nice of him : victory:

How many do you have now?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thats very nice of him : victory:
> 
> How many do you have now?


Five! One of which though is back with Nigel of cornmorphs as she stopped eating so he's getting her feeding for me again, so I'll hopefully pick her up in a few weeks time if she starts eating. And we're still waiting for Matt's royal, so there'll be 6 altogether! Whoops!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Five! One of which though is back with Nigel of cornmorphs as she stopped eating so he's getting her feeding for me again, so I'll hopefully pick her up in a few weeks time if she starts eating. And we're still waiting for Matt's royal, so there'll be 6 altogether! Whoops!


Aww hope it starts to feed again. 

Is it hide a few when your mum comes over :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh manda i was looking for u lot as i pulled off mostly flan as i though hed be the easiet to spot i left then went bk for a t so could have been the first time i left


haha why me!? I wanted to see you jaykickboxer. I was gonna call you jaykickboxer. 



FallenAngel said:


> I looked for everyone as well and didnt find anyone  We should arrange a phibs day out!


Phibs day out sounds GOOD to me!

Isle Of Wight anyone?


----------



## jaykickboxer

ipreferaflan said:


> haha why me!? I wanted to see you jaykickboxer. I was gonna call you jaykickboxer.
> 
> 
> 
> Phibs day out sounds GOOD to me!
> 
> Isle Of Wight anyone?


Coz I can rember what u look like the most everytime I saw glasses I looked but didn't see u lot


----------



## jaykickboxer

manda88 said:


> We saw your car parked near the blue van and wondered if it was your car, and then at about 12.15 we were by the entrance and saw you driving out, we were disappointed we didn't get to meet you!! :devil:
> I came back with two corns instead or the one that I promised my mum, I knew I'd end up coming home with two! Matt wouldn't give in at first but then as we were leaving he handed me his wallet so I could buy the second one that i wanted :flrt: I'm a happy bunny! I will have to hide one of the snakes from my mum though whenever she comes over!


Oh that was the time I proper left God damn it who going to the next one I think Maidstone or Portsmouth is soon


----------



## RhianB87

jaykickboxer said:


> Oh that was the time I proper left God damn it who going to the next one I think Maidstone or Portsmouth is soon


 
I went to the portsmouth one last year and there was more amphibs there than today.


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> I went to the portsmouth one last year and there was more amphibs there than today.


Portsmouth! That's just over the water! I'm well up for that! When is it?
We'll have to actually organise a proper meet for the Portsmouth show.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Portsmouth! That's just over the water! I'm well up for that! When is it?
> We'll have to actually organise a proper meet for the Portsmouth show.


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/515326-portsmouth-show.html

Went to look for the post about all the shows and this was the first on there.

Might be able to make it but maybe away with the OH for my birthday!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah the portsmouth one is 24th October. Yeah should all meet outside it at certain time and then raid all the phibs inside at once!!!!
Good to meet you today flanagan.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Aww hope it starts to feed again.
> 
> Is it hide a few when your mum comes over :whistling2:


Just one! Haha. I really don't want to tell her about this one cos she'll be so angry with me cos I promised her I'd only come home with one, but I think she secretly knew that I'd come back with two. At the end of the day I'm looking after them properly and we've got the money to keep them going, so I don't see what the problem is. And they're not gonna be fully grown for like another 4+ years!


----------



## manda88

Is there really no interest whatsoever in mossy frogs anymore? I remember when everyone was like oooh mossy frogs wow mossy frogs, and now niente!


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Is there really no interest whatsoever in mossy frogs anymore? I remember when everyone was like oooh mossy frogs wow mossy frogs, and now niente!


lol i've never liked them anyway!
I tried selling my toads and boophis and had no interest what so ever! Glad I didn't sell them now as I have grown more attatched to them especially the toads! they are sooo funny when they eat:flrt:

Whats everyones order of preference with the ones they have?
Mine is
Whites :no1:
Red eyes
Ulugurus
Milks
Toads
Boophis
Pacman

But If i was to pick my favourite individual frog it would have to be fish :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> lol i've never liked them anyway!
> I tried selling my toads and boophis and had no interest what so ever! Glad I didn't sell them now as I have grown more attatched to them especially the toads! they are sooo funny when they eat:flrt:
> 
> Whats everyones order of preference with the ones they have?
> Mine is
> Whites :no1:
> Red eyes
> Ulugurus
> Milks
> Toads
> Boophis
> Pacman
> 
> But If i was to pick my favourite individual frog it would have to be fish :flrt:


I thought you were moving to Canada and had to sell them though.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> lol i've never liked them anyway!
> I tried selling my toads and boophis and had no interest what so ever! Glad I didn't sell them now as I have grown more attatched to them especially the toads! they are sooo funny when they eat:flrt:
> 
> Whats everyones order of preference with the ones they have?
> Mine is
> Whites :no1:
> Red eyes
> Ulugurus
> Milks
> Toads
> Boophis
> Pacman
> 
> But If i was to pick my favourite individual frog it would have to be fish :flrt:


Haha poor Wasabi being your least favourite!! I love all my froggies, but my favourites will always be my white's as they were the first, and Diglett is also awesome.


----------



## andaroo

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I thought you were moving to Canada and had to sell them though.


Yeah I am moving but still not sure when, it's a very long process getting a visa! The only frogs people wanted from me anyway were my precious red eyes! So when I do sell them that doesn't really help :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My favourite are my Boophis....funnily enough.


----------



## RhianB87

I now have a new tank I need to fill :whistling2:

I am actually allowed to fill it as well.. well once I get it looking pretty and find room for it!!

My favourites have to be the FBT's as I got them first. Boris is cool though.

My fave FBT has to be Ember my girl, she is so chilled compared to the guys!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My favourite are my Boophis....funnily enough.


Got some mossys to add to your collection if you like.....!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Got some mossys to add to your collection if you like.....!


Swap you for a leopard gecko.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Any of you like da fishies? I'm picking up my dad's tank soon. It has crap fish though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

OOH! Fav list!
My favs are my Waxies although the Peacock is sweet as hell.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Any of you like da fishies? I'm picking up my dad's tank soon. It has crap fish though.


I like fishes, but I want to get rid of my tropical fish and my huge plec! I want to relocated my goldfish to the tropical tank and get something to go in their tank:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> I like fishes, but I want to get rid of my tropical fish and my huge plec! I want to relocated my goldfish to the tropical tank and get something to go in their tank:whistling2:


I hate plecs!

I really want to create a nice, fully planted tank and have a nice shoal of tetras.

Planting seems more complicated than with terrariums and I've only just got a grasp on this cycling business.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I need to get a cleaner fish for my musk turtle tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I need to get a cleaner fish for my musk turtle tank.


Oooh I bet they crap like mad. Will shrimp work or will they get noomed?


----------



## rhys s

out of mine it has to be 

Whites
Grey tree frogs 
horned frog
Firebellies


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oooh I bet they crap like mad. Will shrimp work or will they get noomed?


Probably noomed unless they're fast. So will the fish haha.
I've tried snails but they literally last about... 2 minutes?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Probably noomed unless they're fast. So will the fish haha.
> I've tried snails but they literally last about... 2 minutes?


Double the flitration? More water changes?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Double the flitration? More water changes?


They have two internal filters as it is. I want a cheap/easy method.

Lob a fish in!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Swap you for a leopard gecko.


Don't tempt me.


----------



## manda88

I have a bunch of boring goldfish that someone can have if you want it, and a 90litre tank for sale with built in filtration and lights. AND will have a heater to go with it if someone buys the mossys cos they're currently using it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Don't tempt me.


Oh, I have him up for £50 with set up in classifieds. I'll do you a better price if you want him! :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh, I have him up for £50 with set up in classifieds. I'll do you a better price if you want him! :2thumb:


cant believe ur selling him ur so mean!


----------



## andaroo

I need peoples opinions on something!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh, I have him up for £50 with set up in classifieds. I'll do you a better price if you want him! :2thumb:


I would love to have him but I will have to decline I'm afraid  Keep him for another coupe of years and I'll have him then!



andaroo said:


> I need peoples opinions on something!


Whatwhatwhat?


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> I would love to have him but I will have to decline I'm afraid  Keep him for another coupe of years and I'll have him then!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatwhatwhat?


PM'd!!!!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> PM'd!!!!


I has answered!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> cant believe ur selling him ur so mean!


I took him on as a favour, he's awesome but I only have so much space!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm good at opinions! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm good at opinions! :lol2:


I am....apparently!


----------



## Pipkin28

andaroo said:


> I need peoples opinions on something!


Well, I'm intrigued!!!


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> I need peoples opinions on something!





Pipkin28 said:


> Well, I'm intrigued!!!


 
Yeah so am I!!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

My favourite frogs have to be my Whites......:whistling2:

We're looking after my brothers dog whilst he's away....he's adorable (the dog, not my bro) & I really don't want to have to give him back in two weeks time.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Howdy my peeps.

I am so excited! Nearly finished the hatchling tank now! Just waiting on screen and then need to paint...cheesin!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm runnning the shop on my own today 10-6 = bored


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm runnning the shop on my own today 10-6 = bored


 
Don't say that...... or I'll have to come in and annoy you later!!! Or....... I could send the smelly people in..... muahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## ipreferaflan

People who preach about what you should or shouldn't eat - :war:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> People who preach about what you should or shouldn't eat - :war:


What's wrong with that?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's wrong with that?


Oh come on. How much would it annoy you if I said 'you shouldn't eat meat because blahblahblah'?

I used to do it a lil bit but I'm all growed up now 


I need friends.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Don't say that...... or I'll have to come in and annoy you later!!! Or....... I could send the smelly people in..... muahahahahahahahahaha!


Please no (smelly people that is) Just had my fair share of weird smelly customers already! Feel free to pop in for a coffee though :2thumb:


----------



## Lee2211

ipreferaflan said:


> People who preach about what you should or shouldn't eat - :war:


If you mean me, then I'm sorry! 
I hate it when people do that and if I've said anything I'm really really sorry :blush:


----------



## manda88

Shut up everyone and name my snake! He's in shed so is dull at the moment, but he will be like a beautiful butterfly in a couple of days!









My other two boy snakes have spanish names, so carrying on with that theme would be fabulous. OMG I should so call him Juan Sheet.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Please no (smelly people that is) Just had my fair share of weird smelly customers already! Feel free to pop in for a coffee though :2thumb:


 
Might just do that later........ bugger me, you must be bored, though!! :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Shut up everyone and name my snake! He's in shed so is dull at the moment, but he will be like a beautiful butterfly in a couple of days!
> image
> 
> My other two boy snakes have spanish names, so carrying on with that theme would be fabulous. OMG I should so call him Juan Sheet.


 
You beat me to it.... as soon as I read 'spanish names' Juan Sheet instantly sprang to mind..... 

Yes, I am sad.
Yes, I need to get out more.
Yes, I need to get a life.





:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> You beat me to it.... as soon as I read 'spanish names' Juan Sheet instantly sprang to mind.....
> 
> Yes, I am sad.
> Yes, I need to get out more.
> Yes, I need to get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Haha everyone loves Juan Sheet! I HATE the Halifax adverts. Those women who are dancing along to 'Lucky You' by the whoever sings it, and the one with those knobhead blokes going 'yeah yeah yeah' EURGH I hate them.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha everyone loves Juan Sheet! I HATE the Halifax adverts. Those women who are dancing along to 'Lucky You' by the whoever sings it, and the one with those knobhead blokes going 'yeah yeah yeah' EURGH I hate them.


They drive me mad, I have to turn it down as soon as they come on, the ISA one annoyed me the most!!

Juan sheet is a good name


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> They drive me mad, I have to turn it down as soon as they come on, the ISA one annoyed me the most!!
> 
> Juan sheet is a good name


Haha I put them on mute when they come on. There's another one that I really hate but I can't think which one!! I hate the man that says WONGA on the one about mobile phones for cash.
I don't think I will call him Juan! I will have a look at some names on a website I found earlier that has like every name under the sun.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Haha everyone loves Juan Sheet! I HATE the Halifax adverts. Those women who are dancing along to 'Lucky You' by the whoever sings it, and the one with those knobhead blokes going 'yeah yeah yeah' EURGH I hate them.


 
Lucky You is by The Lightning Seeds..... I know what you mean, though.
I still hate the Go Compare adverts and would willingly smash that man's face through a window (not reeeeeally, but you know what I mean!)
I'm also getting fed up with Martine McCutcheon and those Activia adverts.... don't know why but I've always disliked the word 'tummy'!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

One sheet, does plenty.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> One sheet, does plenty.


 
I'm sure he does!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Might just do that later........ bugger me, you must be bored, though!! :lol2:


Cool, I'm here until at least 5 (if he gets back early) I've had a few customers, but they all seem to come in at once! So rushed off my feet for 20 mins, then nothing for an hour :bash:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Cool, I'm here until at least 5 (if he gets back early) I've had a few customers, but they all seem to come in at once! So rushed off my feet for 20 mins, then nothing for an hour :bash:


So he's not trusting you to lock up then?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He's only gone fishing for the day. He's been away for a couple of days before and left me to open/lock up.. I'm trustworthy see :2thumb: Can't believe I've been working here over 5 years now!


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He's only gone fishing for the day. He's been away for a couple of days before and left me to open/lock up.. I'm trustworthy see :2thumb: Can't believe I've been working here over 5 years now!


 
I've been working for the same employer for 20 years now :censor:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Lee2211 said:


> If you mean me, then I'm sorry!
> I hate it when people do that and if I've said anything I'm really really sorry :blush:


Not you! I didn't notice you doing it at all.


----------



## Pipkin28

I never said you couldn't eat cheese sandwiches, Flan!!!





:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

I did think of you the other night actually, Flan. Can't remember what I was watching on tv but a couple of blokes in suits had a bit of a scuffle and one bloke had a sandwich rubbed in his face.



Don't know if it was cheese, though!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Wasn't your life story they were showing, was it?


----------



## Pipkin28

She shoots...... she scores!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

:Na_Na_Na_Na: 8000th post - I thank you!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!
I didn't even notice!

I wish I could make my life into a film.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> I didn't even notice!
> 
> I wish I could make my life into a film.


 
Oh no, could you imagine the soundtrack....
screamoscreamoscreamoscreamo!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Gah I have frizzy hair! Stupid rain this morning.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Gah I have frizzy hair! Stupid rain this morning.


 
It's taken you ALL DAY to notice???????


----------



## Lee2211

ipreferaflan said:


> Not you! I didn't notice you doing it at all.


OK thanks, I was worried people were annoyed with me :blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> It's taken you ALL DAY to notice???????


No, I just thought i'd comment randomly out of bordom :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No, I just thought i'd comment randomly out of bordom :lol2:


Well, I might just pack up here and make my way into town whilst it's not raining! Get the kettle on!!!!


----------



## manda88

Why do all kids dress like hookers and apply make up with a trowel? I'm sick of seeing 14 year old girls trying to look like they're legal by wearing next to nothing, and taking pictures of themselves in stupid positions with their hands randomly floating by their ears, with all their hair brushed over into one side...it doesn't even look good! I'm angry with society today.


----------



## RhianB87

hmm Should I apply for a job at a bank? Really need a full time job and someone from there saw my CV on monster, The job seems ok but I want to get away from customers.. I dont know what to do!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, I might just pack up here and make my way into town whilst it's not raining! Get the kettle on!!!!


Will do, we have tea or coffee :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Shut up everyone and name my snake! He's in shed so is dull at the moment, but he will be like a beautiful butterfly in a couple of days!
> image
> 
> My other two boy snakes have spanish names, so carrying on with that theme would be fabulous. OMG I should so call him Juan Sheet.


god amanda put your snake away PLEASE!:whistling2:


ipreferaflan said:


> I wish I could make my life into a film.


 Nominated and winner of 8 Razzie awards. I can see it now!


----------



## ilovetoads2

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh come on. How much would it annoy you if I said 'you shouldn't eat meat because blahblahblah'?
> 
> I used to do it a lil bit but I'm all growed up now
> 
> 
> 
> *I need friends*.



:lol2: I dont know how I missed this but I nearly spat my tea out all over the computer. 

I had a dream about you the other night...you are not that nerdy kid on youtube are you...the one with the annoying high pitched voice that talks about crap???


OH, and Andaroo...did you get the advice you were after? Cream might help. ; P


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> god amanda put your snake away PLEASE!:whistling2:


Haha you LOVE my snakes! :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha you LOVE my snakes! :flrt:


You have a few more photos to add to your sig now!
Its going to start to take over soon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pipkin28

Mornin' Peeps, how are we all??


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> You have a few more photos to add to your sig now!
> Its going to start to take over soon! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Christ yeah, I'll have to make a new one when I get home!



Pipkin28 said:


> Mornin' Peeps, how are we all??


I'm fabulous! How art thou?


----------



## ipreferaflan

ilovetoads2 said:


> :lol2: I dont know how I missed this but I nearly spat my tea out all over the computer.
> 
> I had a dream about you the other night...you are not that nerdy kid on youtube are you...the one with the annoying high pitched voice that talks about crap???


I think you need to narrow it down a bit. The amount of nerdy kids with annoying high pitched voices that talk about crap is about 50% of youtube's members.

What happened in the dream!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and morning everyone.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh come on. How much would it annoy you if I said 'you shouldn't eat meat because blahblahblah'?


Not much.

:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not much.
> 
> :2thumb:


You laid back motherf*cker.

Does anyone here live in North Wales? Preferably Clwyd?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Particularly Wrexham.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Particularly right next door to The Green Machine.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who is willing to send Flan a frog.


----------



## manda88

Get Imbecca to drive you there. If she doesn't drive, then attach her to a carriage and drive her there like a mule! What's in Wrexham?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

And pick me up some Manzanita.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Get Imbecca to drive you there. If she doesn't drive, then attach her to a carriage and drive her there like a mule! What's in Wrexham?


Female CB peacocks :gasp:

I just read through the 'To statue or not to statue' thread. The one with that guy who hated the Buddha ornament.

Good times :')


----------



## ipreferaflan

She doesn't drive and I don't think she'd be keen on being treated like a mule.


----------



## manda88

That buddha thread was amazing! I'm sure she wouldn't mind, although I've just remembered she has a horse, use him instead!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That buddha thread was amazing! I'm sure she wouldn't mind, although I've just remembered she has a horse, use him instead!


haha it was. Riding her horse from Derby to Wales would be quite a trek.

I've never ridden a horse.

SOO hungry today. can't wait for my subwayyyyyy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There's a thread on endroboard right now about peope using statues.


----------



## RhianB87

I think ive missed the whole statue conversation :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pages of me defending and explaining myself for no real reason at all.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's a thread on endroboard right now about peope using statues.


What's the general consensus?



FallenAngel said:


> I think ive missed the whole statue conversation :blush:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/459363-statue-not-statue.html

Read it.

Also there was that ghastly thread! Do you remember that one? What was it about?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I caleld him something naughty.


No issues with statues on dendroboard.


----------



## ipreferaflan

The one where he called us all muppets!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That thread is a perfect example of how not to behave on the internet.


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha I know. It was fun though.


----------



## detail3r

Thought i'd add my name to the off topic banter, seen as I will be a PDF keeper soon


----------



## Morgan Freeman

statues in tanks? - Dendroboard

Even a Buddha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Thought i'd add my name to the off topic banter, seen as I will be a PDF keeper soon


OUTSIDER! LEAVE!
:welcome:
What PDFs you getting?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Also there was that ghastly thread! Do you remember that one? What was it about?


It was about sending animals via TNT and how you should never do it and then he started getting funny with Richie saying he was illegal and he didnt care for his animals.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> What's the general consensus?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/459363-statue-not-statue.html
> 
> Read it.
> 
> Also there was that ghastly thread! Do you remember that one? What was it about?


 
I wish I saw that thread! Would of been fun to join in! 

Was the statue ever used :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It was about sending animals via TNT and how you should never do it and then he started getting funny with Richie saying he was illegal and he didnt care for his animals.


haha oh yeah! Was the thread deleted? I cannae find it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> I wish I saw that thread! Would of been fun to join in!
> 
> Was the statue ever used :whistling2:


No didn't even use the tank in the end. It's at the bottom of my garden.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> OUTSIDER! LEAVE!
> :welcome:
> What PDFs you getting?


:lol2:

Hopefully Azureus or Tincs


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Hopefully Azureus or Tincs


Noice. More of an auratus/leuc man myself.

Actually so hungry I would eat a frog sandwich.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You ARE a frog sandwich.

So I'm looking for ANOTHER new flat.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> You ARE a frog sandwich.
> 
> So I'm looking for ANOTHER new flat.


Why?

Just move back in with your mum and use her electricity.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Why?
> 
> Just move back in with your mum and use her electricity.


It smells of the chicken shop, has woodchip on the walls and I generally don't like it. 

I'm not lving with my mum.


----------



## manda88

I just read the whole statue thread, I love my random pointless comments of how everyone should buy that frog sponge holder thing, WHICH by the way I did go and buy!! I need to put it in someones viv! We should all give thanks to that thread though, because if it weren't for the whole argument then we wouldn't be writing in our beloved Off Topic Banter thread right now :')


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I just read the whole statue thread, I love my random pointless comments of how everyone should buy that frog sponge holder thing, WHICH by the way I did go and buy!! I need to put it in someones viv! We should all give thanks to that thread though, because if it weren't for the whole argument then we wouldn't be writing in our beloved Off Topic Banter thread right now :')


You're welcome.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No didn't even use the tank in the end. It's at the bottom of my garden.


You need to fill it! I don't know how anyone can have spare tanks and not fill them with things immediately.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Why?
> 
> Just move back in with your mum and use her electricity.


I managed to do that for 26 years, but i was eventually kicked out 2 months ago 

I had to watch a video on youtube showing me how to iron a shirt:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I managed to do that for 26 years, but i was eventually kicked out 2 months ago
> 
> I had to watch a video on youtube showing me how to iron a shirt:lol2:


 I learned very early on that wrinkles fall out if you hang stuff up long enough:whistling2:

I don't even own an iron.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You need to fill it! I don't know how anyone can have spare tanks and not fill them with things immediately.


I don't have the space right now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I learned very early on that wrinkles fall out if you hang stuff up long enough:whistling2:
> 
> I don't even own an iron.


 
Ron knows.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I learned very early on that wrinkles fall out if you hang stuff up long enough:whistling2:
> 
> I don't even own an iron.


Tumble ironing is the way forward!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ironing is almost as pointless as regular dusting.


----------



## manda88

I hate ironing but I refuse to look like a hobo and walk around with huge creases.


----------



## detail3r

Your not a real man until you iron your clothes:whistling2::lol2:



manda88 said:


> I hate ironing but I refuse to look like a hobo and walk around with huge creases.


Knows!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I hate ironing but I refuse to look like a hobo and walk around with huge creases.


The joy of still living at home! My mum enjoys ironing.

I put dirty clothes in a basket a day or 2 later they come back clean and folded :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> The joy of still living at home! My mum enjoys ironing.
> 
> I put dirty clothes in a basket a day or 2 later they come back clean and folded :2thumb:


I remember those days...... *sigh*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I barely wash my cloths, I don't do anything.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I barely wash my cloths, I don't do anything.


:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I only do the ironing at the weekend if I can be bothered, and that's only if I've bothered to put a wash on. It's always the same shirts I'm ironing every weekend cos Matt likes to wear a top once and then put it in the wash again :devil: whereas I'm one of those people that wears things a million times til it's actually dirty and smelly and then I'll put it in the wash :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys, haven't been on is paaaaaaageeeeeeesssss. Anyway I've been busy and managed to get myself an trial in a local aquatics shop for an saturday job/part-time to work around school and stuff:2thumb: But I'm not feeling so great as I'm sure most of my money will go back to the shop:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys, haven't been on is paaaaaaageeeeeeesssss. Anyway I've been busy and managed to get myself an trial in a local aquatics shop for an saturday job/part-time to work around school and stuff:2thumb: But I'm not feeling so great as I'm sure most of my money will go back to the shop:blush:


 
Cool you can sort me out cheap fish stuff :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Yeeee I could


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tank tomorrow. Hell yes.

I hope I don't have dead fish.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tank tomorrow. Hell yes.
> 
> I hope I don't have dead fish.


If you've just bought a fish tank that I'm not selling.....*runs finger along throat in menacing manner*

I have one for sale, don't you know!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA

Am I a bored housewife or does this look rude to you?

EXO TERRA WATER DISPENSER on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 20:30:44 BST)


----------



## RhianB87

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Am I a bored housewife or does this look rude to you?
> 
> EXO TERRA WATER DISPENSER on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 20:30:44 BST)


 
PERVERT!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It does a bit!


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tank tomorrow. Hell yes.
> 
> I hope I don't have dead fish.


One of my fishes died today 

RIP Mr Silver Shark


----------



## ipreferaflan

haha a nob.

T&M you LOVE ebay!


----------



## manda88

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Am I a bored housewife or does this look rude to you?
> 
> EXO TERRA WATER DISPENSER on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 20:30:44 BST)


Haha it does! You have a naughty mind, Jackie! Love it.



FallenAngel said:


> One of my fishes died today
> 
> RIP Mr Silver Shark


Aww sorry about your fishy, would you like 5 goldfish to compensate?

Diego was shedding just now and all his skin rolled up like a condom, I had to unravel it and it was so gross, it was cold and sticky!


----------



## andaroo

omg my fruit and veg supply at work is retarded every so often they screw up the order big time. You ask for 2 packets of apples they send you 12 boxes of apples, you ask for 6kg of carrots they send you 60kg of carrots, yesterday I ordered 3 boxes of mushrooms and look how many I got :lol2:










£126 worth!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> If you've just bought a fish tank that I'm not selling.....*runs finger along throat in menacing manner*
> 
> I have one for sale, don't you know!


Well I'm getting it for FREE.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> omg my fruit and veg supply at work is retarded every so often they screw up the order big time. You ask for 2 packets of apples they send you 12 boxes of apples, you ask for 6kg of carrots they send you 60kg of carrots, yesterday I ordered 3 boxes of mushrooms and look how many I got :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> £126 worth!


Good god! Surely you can get them done for that seeing as they're charging you for having bought all those boxes instead of just the three you asked for?!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I'm getting it for FREE.


Yeah mine isn't free.


----------



## DeadLee

andaroo said:


> omg my fruit and veg supply at work is retarded every so often they screw up the order big time. You ask for 2 packets of apples they send you 12 boxes of apples, you ask for 6kg of carrots they send you 60kg of carrots, yesterday I ordered 3 boxes of mushrooms and look how many I got :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> £126 worth!


Look at you flexing your arm like that!

If they still only charge you for 3 boxes then SCORE! Also i am still shocked you look normal you should be a giant red eyed tree frog!


----------



## Skunk

Manda88, what tank have you for sale? 

Anybody else awaiting A-Level results tomorrow?


----------



## DeadLee

Skunk said:


> Manda88, what tank have you for sale?
> 
> Anybody else awaiting A-Level results tomorrow?


Nope but i know the pain! I got mine last year and took the most boring gap year. Working in an office and teaching guitar in my spare time lol! Only a month and a bit to go before its uni time!

What are your plans gap year, uni or getting a job?


----------



## detail3r

I hate external filters and more specifically fluval external filters

/ rant.


----------



## Skunk

Well, I have a firm for Zoology at Hull uni (I live in Hull), been working in their department over summer, like syphoning years of dirt out of tanks and recording tag data, etc. Nice to see their inhabitants though, they have puffers and upside down cat fish 

Depending on results I might go into clearing or adjustment. Kacking myself >_>


----------



## DeadLee

Skunk said:


> Well, I have a firm for Zoology at Hull uni (I live in Hull), been working in their department over summer, like syphoning years of dirt out of tanks and recording tag data, etc. Nice to see their inhabitants though, they have puffers and upside down cat fish
> 
> Depending on results I might go into clearing or adjustment. Kacking myself >_>


Good luck i hope you get what you need! I found the wait not as bad as GCSE cas you already know most of your results and even if the final exams go to shit you can still get a good mark. 

What A levels are you doing and what are you hoping to get? Let us know on the forums tomorrow!


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Good god! Surely you can get them done for that seeing as they're charging you for having bought all those boxes instead of just the three you asked for?!


Well i obviously called and complained and they can only recollect them on friday morning and we will be credited back.


----------



## ilovetoads2

uRG. I have finally finished my hatchling tank/lid my first proper DIY!!!

Did _NOT_ think it would take that long

Does what I designed it to do though and my husband admitted that he is very impressed that not only can I follow a design, use power tools when I need to, and do it quite cheaply, but that I can also make it look good...cheeky so and so!

Anyway, now I have finished I figure I am now an expert and should start taking orders now. :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

andaroo said:


> omg my fruit and veg supply at work is retarded every so often they screw up the order big time. You ask for 2 packets of apples they send you 12 boxes of apples, you ask for 6kg of carrots they send you 60kg of carrots, yesterday I ordered 3 boxes of mushrooms and look how many I got :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> £126 worth!


YIKES! I like mushrooms but that is ridiculous! I bet when they collect them on Friday they take them to the co-op...their mushrooms are always brown and squishy!


----------



## manda88

Skunk said:


> Manda88, what tank have you for sale?
> 
> Anybody else awaiting A-Level results tomorrow?


It's a 90 litre AquaOne AR620, it's in the aquatics classified section if you're interested! : victory:


----------



## Skunk

Blinx56 said:


> Good luck i hope you get what you need! I found the wait not as bad as GCSE cas you already know most of your results and even if the final exams go to shit you can still get a good mark.
> 
> What A levels are you doing and what are you hoping to get? Let us know on the forums tomorrow!


I'm doing Maths, IT, Psychology, General studies and already have my french AS. 

I'm not dumb, just really bad at exams  My offer is for 180, so DDD. This is a foundation year because I never did biology. I'm hoping for DDD or anything higher. My AS results last year were: IT C, French D, Psychology D, Maths E, Gen Studies B. Resat a load of AS modules though D: 

Will let you know!


----------



## Ron Magpie

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Am I a bored housewife or does this look rude to you?
> 
> EXO TERRA WATER DISPENSER on eBay (end time 18-Aug-10 20:30:44 BST)


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHH just found out the OH has joined here! my special place has been violated


----------



## DeadLee

Skunk said:


> I'm doing Maths, IT, Psychology, General studies and already have my french AS.
> 
> I'm not dumb, just really bad at exams  My offer is for 180, so DDD. This is a foundation year because I never did biology. I'm hoping for DDD or anything higher. My AS results last year were: IT C, French D, Psychology D, Maths E, Gen Studies B. Resat a load of AS modules though D:
> 
> Will let you know!


Today's the day! good luck if you're not already up at the school.


----------



## DeadLee

I sent them a message on ebay saying it looks like a penis. Their reply is below 

*Dear buyandsellhopeidowell,

*LOL , Looking at it know i think i should have taken pic from different angle !!


*- chirkyqueen*

*And yes buyandsellhopeidowell is the best ebay name ever*


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHH just found out the OH has joined here! my special place has been violated


Gutted! What's his username?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Gutted! What's his username?


I have no idea! I have prewarned him about venturing into the lizard section :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have no idea! I have prewarned him about venturing into the lizard section :whistling2:


Because he'll become addicted? I've gone back onto my obsession with leos, there's an advert in classifieds for a bunch of leo hatchlings and sweet jesus some of them are beautiful! There's a mack snow in there that I really like!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Because he'll become addicted? I've gone back onto my obsession with leos, there's an advert in classifieds for a bunch of leo hatchlings and sweet jesus some of them are beautiful! There's a mack snow in there that I really like!


 
Na because they will kill you if you are doing anything wrong!!

Haha, Arent you running out of room yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

WTF. Why won't you have my leo?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Na because they will kill you if you are doing anything wrong!!
> 
> Haha, Arent you running out of room yet?


 
Lizard section is week.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Na because they will kill you if you are doing anything wrong!!
> 
> Haha, Arent you running out of room yet?


Nooo I'm not getting any, I just love them. They're not something I HAVE to have RIGHT NOW, so I can wait for them for another couple of years. Slash they can go on top of the snake rack....!



Morgan Freeman said:


> WTF. Why won't you have my leo?


Why won't YOU have your leo?? :hmm:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Why won't YOU have your leo?? :hmm:


I don't want too many pets. I rehomed him cos im such a lovely guy.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't want too many pets. I rehomed him cos im such a lovely guy.


Has he gone to a new home now then? And don't you just have your boophis now? That's not too many pets! You need more, MORE!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't want too many pets. I rehomed him cos im such a lovely guy.


I am the same just now...trying to juggle three kids, work, housework and pets is too much. I love the ones I have and do have big plans...but am building up slowly so I dont suddenly get overwhelmed...:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Has he gone to a new home now then? And don't you just have your boophis now? That's not too many pets! You need more, MORE!


No I still have him.

Yes, but how many empty tanks!? Just haven't got round to getting frogs for them yet!


----------



## ilovetoads2

At the minute I have three empties...though one is now going to be used for any hatchlings...I just dont have the urge to fill them for the sake of it...though I do get an urge to make them beautiful. :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> WTF. Why won't you have my leo?


Why wont YOU have OUR tank?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why wont YOU have OUR tank?


Got one. It was free.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No I still have him.
> 
> Yes, but how many empty tanks!? Just haven't got round to getting frogs for them yet!


How many empty tanks do you have? And are you going to fill them all with darts?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How many empty tanks do you have? And are you going to fill them all with darts?


2. Plus 3 in the garden that are too big for my current flat.

Yes. All darts. I love darts.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 2. Plus 3 in the garden that are too big for my current flat.
> 
> Yes. All darts. I love darts.


If I had to fill 5 tanks with darts, I'd get leucs, blue and black auratus or whatever they are, strawberrys, jeberos or yumbatos imitators, and borja ridge thumbnail venty things.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morg, you just sent me this email.

_http://jyzifahy.tripod.com/saxeca.html T ryForM ore BedSa tis factio n
OnlyThis Wee kWeHa ve30 %Off PricesOn Male Boos ting Cures! _

So... cheers.

MORNING CHAPS.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Morg, you just sent me this email.
> 
> _http://jyzifahy.tripod.com/saxeca.html T ryForM ore BedSa tis factio n_
> _OnlyThis Wee kWeHa ve30 %Off PricesOn Male Boos ting Cures! _
> 
> So... cheers.
> 
> MORNING CHAPS.


Ha sorry, just found out my hotmail's been hacked.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> If I had to fill 5 tanks with darts, I'd get leucs, blue and black auratus or whatever they are, strawberrys, jeberos or yumbatos imitators, and borja ridge thumbnail venty things.


Standard Imitators.

Solarte Pumilio.

Leucs (my fave).

Vanzolini.

Mint Terribilis.

Yes PLZ.

Borja Ridge? Bit plain.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Standard Imitators.
> 
> Solarte Pumilio.
> 
> Leucs (my fave).
> 
> Vanzolini.
> 
> Mint Terribilis.
> 
> Yes PLZ.
> 
> Borja Ridge? Bit plain.


I think the borja ridge ones are really cute, I like their colours! Don't know what vanzolini or solarte pumilio are. Does dartfrog.co.uk have them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Solarte










Vanzo


----------



## manda88

By the way, when you get bored of your current avatar, I think you should use this one


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Solarte
> 
> image
> 
> Vanzo
> 
> image


Oh yeah I like those second ones.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Resize it for me as I can't at work! :flrt:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Resize it for me as I can't at work! :flrt:


Resized the original one, so go back up the page and it should be smaller.


----------



## Pipkin28

Well, what a day it's been! A bit of excitement in work, we've had the military police and the civilian police in and around camp, looking for a marine for domestic violence! Sounds like he was a bit p*ssed and took it out on his girlfriend! :naughty: He's still on the loose!

Then, I've just been up to the corner shop to buy some milk and there was a really smelly woman in there, made me feel ill! She wasn't old but she had really long tangled hair with a few dreads in it and incredible BO!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, what a day it's been! A bit of excitement in work, we've had the military police and the civilian police in and around camp, looking for a marine for domestic violence! Sounds like he was a bit p*ssed and took it out on his girlfriend! :naughty: He's still on the loose!
> 
> Then, I've just been up to the corner shop to buy some milk and there was a really smelly woman in there, made me feel ill! She wasn't old but she had really long tangled hair with a few dreads in it and incredible BO!


Sorry about that, I ran out of deoderant and popped out for some shampoo.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Sorry about that, I ran out of deoderant and popped out for some shampoo.


 
I did wonder if it was you...... you hadn't washed or ironed your clothes, either! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I did wonder if it was you...... you hadn't washed or ironed your clothes, either! :whistling2:


Haha maybe I have a twin out there! That'd be awesome.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Haha maybe I have a twin out there! That'd be awesome.


 
You'd be happy to have a skinky, hippy double???


----------



## Pipkin28

I meant stinky!!!


----------



## manda88

Yeah cos then I'd be better than her in every way. As long as I didn't have to live with her!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I hate waiting on stuff being delivered....now it does not even look like it is coming. sucks! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> I hate waiting on stuff being delivered....now it does not even look like it is coming. sucks! :devil::devil::devil:


My plants came this morning, looking forward to planting in a bit! :2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Yeah cos then I'd be better than her in every way. As long as I didn't have to live with her!


 
I dread to think what her house smells like......uuuurrrrgggggh!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Then, I've just been up to the corner shop to buy some milk and there was a really smelly woman in there, made me feel ill! She wasn't old but she had really long tangled hair with a few dreads in it and incredible BO!


Sounds like most of my customers on a normal day :lol2:

Was nice to see you on tuesday :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

BORED!!!!!!! Work is boring.
BORING, BORING, BORING.
Entertain me please:thumb:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> BORED!!!!!!! Work is boring.
> BORING, BORING, BORING.
> Entertain me please:thumb:


Hello.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hello Matt.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hello.

Its ok I founf soemthing to entertain myself for 20 mins. Its in the snake forum. My god some guy was writing so much and there wasn't one fullstop, or comma. it turned into a funny to read argument. Bloody Kiddies!!!!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Its ok I founf soemthing to entertain myself for 20 mins. Its in the snake forum. My god some guy was writing so much and there wasn't one fullstop, or comma. it turned into a funny to read argument. Bloody Kiddies!!!!:lol2:


Which thread?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Which thread?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/565962-live-food.html this one. it is so annoying. two people on there are just complete T***s


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> My plants came this morning, looking forward to planting in a bit! :2thumb:


Lucky you...I hope mine comes tomorrow. :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eyup guys. Just went to the NEEDLES on the Isle Of Wight. I've never been before.
Hard to believe eyyy.

I got some pictures of a peregrine falcon too!

If I had 5 tanks to fill with darts, I'd DEFO have mysteriosus.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ilovetoads2 said:


> Lucky you...I hope mine comes tomorrow. :bash:


Right, where does everyone think is the best place to get live plants from?, based on value for money, condition of plants, and delivery times. I have ordered from dartfrog and was quick with delivery but think the plants could have been a bit better(larger cuttings).


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Eyup guys. Just went to the NEEDLES on the Isle Of Wight. I've never been before.
> Hard to believe eyyy.
> 
> I got some pictures of a peregrine falcon too!
> 
> If I had 5 tanks to fill with darts, I'd DEFO have mysteriosus.
> 
> image


Those darts are amazing, I want some.


----------



## _jake_

Woooooo my contract phone arrived today! Who new blackberry's are SO fun?:gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Portsmouth Reptile Show should be axed say campaigners - Portsmouth Today I hate people like this. Why try and spoil a hobby that people enjoy. Most reptile keepers look after the pets better than themselves.


----------



## Skunk

Ready for my results?

I applied for Zoology with a foundation year (never did Biology at A-Level) at Hull Uni, with 180 points, or DDD needed.

I got:
ICT C
Psychology C
General Studies C
Maths D
French (AS) D

Enough to get me in, and works out to 330, so much better than what I needed. Though a lot of kids at my college got 6A*  How incredible is that? Oh well!

Anyway, total shocker! After doing work at the uni during summer, I realised that maybe such a degree isn't for me. I do find evolution and the influence of genetics interesting, but not to the extent that they study it :/ And I think if I did do the course it'd kill all the love I have for zoology!

So..... 


*drum roll please*



I'm doing Philosophy and Film Studies. 

Ha, great  Something fun and interesting that I have looked into before. 

So


----------



## ipreferaflan

Falcon innit.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Falcon innit.


That second pic is quality, imagine if it had pooed at that exact moment, action shot!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That second pic is quality, imagine if it had pooed at that exact moment, action shot!


haha I was a bit worried about that tbh.

I also saw some goats.










and loads of these pale blue butterflies.


----------



## manda88

Really like that goat pic, and I've never seen a butterfly like that before! I was going to go to Epsom racecourse on Sunday cos they've got an open day, see if I could get some cool pics of them training the horses in the morning, but I haven't really got the petrol or money to do it


----------



## chulainn

camera make and model please it takes nice pics


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Really like that goat pic, and I've never seen a butterfly like that before! I was going to go to Epsom racecourse on Sunday cos they've got an open day, see if I could get some cool pics of them training the horses in the morning, but I haven't really got the petrol or money to do it


Thanks. I was quite pleased with the goats. Gorgeous animals.
Equine pics are always a laugh. Get the bus there.


----------



## ipreferaflan

chulainn said:


> camera make and model please it takes nice pics


It's only a Nikon D40. The falcon and goat pics lens was with a Nikon DX 55-200 and the butterfly pic was with a Sigma EX macro.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks. I was quite pleased with the goats. Gorgeous animals.
> Equine pics are always a laugh. Get the bus there.


The bus is for the elderly and the yobs! I haven't been on a bus since 2006. I really want to go but there's always next year, I can get pics of horses any time really, just not racehorses!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Right, where does everyone think is the best place to get live plants from?, based on value for money, condition of plants, and delivery times. I have ordered from dartfrog and was quick with delivery but think the plants could have been a bit better(larger cuttings).


For broms you could try Just Air Plants- they advertise on here. Not sure about delivery times- I bought mine at the Kent Garden Show- but judging by how quickly the lady answered my email, they are on the case.:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone want any size 4 hoppers? Ordered size 2 and 3 through work but they sent a bag of 50 size 4! My whites can manage them, but not my milks. Could do 10 for £4 posted?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> For broms you could try Just Air Plants- they advertise on here. Not sure about delivery times- I bought mine at the Kent Garden Show- but judging by how quickly the lady answered my email, they are on the case.:2thumb:


They're mostly arid plants and Tilly's.

Bert Westerhman - Rarer and more interesting plants

ENT - Good quality, quick delivery but delivery is expensive

Dartfrog - Pretty good, delivery can be good or not, depends

Ebay - Never tried, my next port of call


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

If anyone wants the whole bag of 50 locusts I'll post them out for £15


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If anyone wants the whole bag of 50 locusts I'll post them out for £15


I'd have them but I'm out of cash.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I would but I don't want them.

You guys should see my exo, it's absolutely immense. Added even more plants. It's so fit.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I would but I don't want them.
> 
> You guys should see my exo, it's absolutely immense. Added even more plants. It's so fit.


 Pics. ASAP.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> I'd have them but I'm out of cash.


Damn. They are really fresh and lively :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Pics. ASAP.


At home INNIT.

How do you take good tank pics? Flash off etc...mine just never look that great.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're mostly arid plants and Tilly's.
> 
> Bert Westerhman - Rarer and more interesting plants
> 
> ENT - Good quality, quick delivery but delivery is expensive
> 
> Dartfrog - Pretty good, delivery can be good or not, depends
> 
> Ebay - Never tried, my next port of call


Am I being a total 'tard when I say I can't find the ENT site when I search for it on google?!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Am I being a total 'tard when I say I can't find the ENT site when I search for it on google?!


E.N.T. Terrarientechnik
You have to search for ENT terraria:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey all. Got my acrylic today and it looks fantastic...but they obviously cant use a ruler cause instead of them being 33 cm like I asked they are 35, meaning I have to try and cut 2cm off each one...booo hooo hooo!

On the upside. I am picking up another 45x60 so I can get started on that in a week or so...:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey all. Got my acrylic today and it looks fantastic...but they obviously cant use a ruler cause instead of them being 33 cm like I asked they are 35, meaning I have to try and cut 2cm off each one...booo hooo hooo!
> 
> On the upside. I am picking up another 45x60 so I can get started on that in a week or so...:2thumb:


 Do you have any space left???:gasp:


----------



## Jezza84

Just spent £500 on the dartfrog site! ouch!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> Do you have any space left???:gasp:


Not really...the new look 3 ft tank and incubator are on my kitchen table, I have the red eye and gecko tank in my living room and the fire bellied toad tank on another unit in the living room...I have a computer desk in my room upstairs that is currently not being used...so that is where the tank will go just now...my other one is in the cupboard upstairs, but that has to stay there and empty cause it is my quarantine...

I wont need to spend that much money on the set up, just the animals cause I have most of the stuff and it will be similar to my gecko tank...cause I think I am just going to get more day geckos...tbh I like them better than frogs:blush::gasp::mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

Jezza84 said:


> Just spent £500 on the dartfrog site! ouch!


Good lord what did you buy?! Mark'll be pleased!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Not really...the new look 3 ft tank and incubator are on my kitchen table, I have the red eye and gecko tank in my living room and the fire bellied toad tank on another unit in the living room...I have a computer desk in my room upstairs that is currently not being used...so that is where the tank will go just now...my other one is in the cupboard upstairs, but that has to stay there and empty cause it is my quarantine...
> 
> I wont need to spend that much money on the set up, just the animals cause I have most of the stuff and it will be similar to my gecko tank...cause I think I am just going to get more day geckos..*.tbh I like them better than frogs:blush::gasp::mf_dribble:*


 Heretic! To the stake with you, woman! Although I must admit I want some day geckos...


----------



## Jezza84

manda88 said:


> Good lord what did you buy?! Mark'll be pleased!! :lol2:


Only six frogs! lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Jezza84 said:


> Only six frogs! lol


Your gf won't be happy :whip::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

isit honistly that hrad too write a post tha tdoesnt look like its bin cunstrukted by a child.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> isit honistly that hrad too write a post tha tdoesnt look like its bin cunstrukted by a child.


? lohoks lyke it is 4 u


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> ? lohoks lyke it is 4 u


??? whot ???


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

sarcastic answer to your post :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I was playing along! Duh.


----------



## andaroo

flan is the man oh i have a funny story I made QUICHE yesterday and i when they were done i took them out the oven and put them on the serving counter to cool down a few minutes later this lady came to the counter and asked me to warm a babys bottle for her as i was microwaving it she said 'Oh my those FLANS look so delicious" I just smiled and tried not to burst of laughing :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> flan is the man oh i have a funny story I made QUICHE yesterday and i when they were done i took them out the oven and put them on the serving counter to cool down a few minutes later this lady came to the counter and asked me to warm a babys bottle for her as i was microwaving it she said 'Oh my those FLANS look so delicious" I just smiled and tried not to burst of laughing :lol2:


HAHA I LOL'D! Flan is an amazing word.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Does anyone want any of these locusts?! :lol2: Too many for my frogs to manage.


50 size 4's, for anyone who missed my earlier post!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> isit honistly that hrad too write a post tha tdoesnt look like its bin cunstrukted by a child.


I wonder who you could possibly be referring to!!

Jezza, which frogs did you get?


----------



## Jezza84

manda88 said:


> I wonder who you could possibly be referring to!!
> 
> Jezza, which frogs did you get?


sexed pair of Oophaga pumilio Almirante and two sexed pairs of Ranitomeya Vanzolinii paid for them they just wont be delivered until next week as he is waiting for the Ranitomeya Vanzolinii to arive from scotland! poor frogs are going to travel from scotland to cornwall in space of a week lol. Its going to kill me waiting for that long


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does anyone want any of these locusts?! :lol2: Too many for my frogs to manage.
> 
> 
> 50 size 4's, for anyone who missed my earlier post!


Yes i'll have some :lol2: my whites and pacman love big locusts :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> Yes i'll have some :lol2: my whites and pacman love big locusts :flrt:


How many do you want? I can do boxes of 10 or the whole lot for £15 posted (or swap for some trop woodlice etc) They only came in today and are all alive


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How many do you want? I can do boxes of 10 or the whole lot for £15 posted (or swap for some trop woodlice etc) They only came in today and are all alive


oh you want money? haha :whistling2:thought you were giving them away! can't you take the lovely signature I spent hours on for you as payment? Thanks babe :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

If I can't sell them, I will send you some for cost of postage... I had to pay for them, thats why I want money :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If I can't sell them, I will send you some for cost of postage... I had to pay for them, thats why I want money :lol2:


well then I want money for animated signatures! :whip:

It's supposed to be I scratch your back and you scratch mine NOT I scratch AND massage your back and you stab me in mine!:censor:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Locusts cost more money than making a sig :blush:, plus i'd lose the money on postage too. If I need to get rid of them, I will let you have first dibs.. sorry.


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Locusts cost more money than making a sig :blush:, plus i'd lose the money on postage too. If I need to get rid of them, I will let you have first dibs.. sorry.


haha dont worry i was only kidding :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I have no milk so I'm having to make cheese and broccoli pasta with soy milk.

Oh man. I hope it's good!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I have no milk so I'm having to make cheese and broccoli pasta with soy milk.

Oh man. I hope it's good!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Are you having it twice?:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Look at 'my Latest Project post' with pic of acrylic dividers...I worked hard and am proud so praise me damn it! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Evening guys.
Hows everyone been!

The evil live food fairy strikes again. 

I use one company, first I get 2 boxes of crickets in stead of 2 locusts. Second I get a mostly dead order from them. But both were quickly replaced. 
Second company, Order never even turns up!!!! Hungry froggies! Thankfully got a refund
Third company. Fruit flies instead of worms

I cant buy live food from anywhere online without it going wrong :bash:

It has all be sorted for each of them, Well apart from the third company but an email is about to be sent! But its just sooo annoying that no-one seems to be able to get a small order for a few different types of live food right!!!!

Ok rant over!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Evening guys.
> Hows everyone been!
> 
> The evil live food fairy strikes again.
> 
> I use one company, first I get 2 boxes of crickets in stead of 2 locusts. Second I get a mostly dead order from them. But both were quickly replaced.
> Second company, Order never even turns up!!!! Hungry froggies! Thankfully got a refund
> Third company. Fruit flies instead of worms
> 
> I cant buy live food from anywhere online without it going wrong :bash:
> 
> It has all be sorted for each of them, Well apart from the third company but an email is about to be sent! But its just sooo annoying that no-one seems to be able to get a small order for a few different types of live food right!!!!
> 
> Ok rant over!


Do you need any size 4 locusts? I'm reliable :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

i got a delivery of crickets today and got a real surprise when i opened the box and realised very quickly that one of the containers had popped open! Catch them if you can :devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ilovetoads2 said:


> i got a delivery of crickets today and got a real surprise when i opened the box and realised very quickly that one of the containers had popped open! Catch them if you can :devil:


Thats my worst nightmare! I hate crickets.. remind me of spiders :blush:

Did you catch them?


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you need any size 4 locusts? I'm reliable :lol2:


 
Want to swop for some fruit flies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thats my worst nightmare! I hate crickets.. remind me of spiders :blush:
> 
> Did you catch them?


Talking of spiders. I got bitten by one yesterday.I was saving it from being squished by a friend and the f:censor:r bit me!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I literally slammed the box shut again and ran with it outside in the pouring rain with a cricket keeper and must of looked a right sight scooping and grabbing at these size 2s...LOL...I lost quite a few but have more than enough.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Want to swop for some fruit flies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't have anything that'll eat fruit flies :lol2: or else yeah :lol2: If you have any tropical woodlice or plants I could trade :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Frogs on Eden channel...flying frogs are awesome!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't have anything that'll eat fruit flies :lol2: or else yeah :lol2: If you have any tropical woodlice or plants I could trade :lol2:


 Sadly no


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do you have anything you can trade? :lol2: maybe smaller locusts?:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Evening guys.
> Hows everyone been!
> 
> The evil live food fairy strikes again.
> 
> I use one company, first I get 2 boxes of crickets in stead of 2 locusts. Second I get a mostly dead order from them. But both were quickly replaced.
> Second company, Order never even turns up!!!! Hungry froggies! Thankfully got a refund
> Third company. Fruit flies instead of worms
> 
> I cant buy live food from anywhere online without it going wrong :bash:
> 
> It has all be sorted for each of them, Well apart from the third company but an email is about to be sent! But its just sooo annoying that no-one seems to be able to get a small order for a few different types of live food right!!!!
> 
> Ok rant over!


Vivarium, live food & supplies for your reptile

Never had a bad order from them. Always lots of healthy livefood and delivery is like 1-2 days.


----------



## Mbar

Is it me or do the flickering sigs need to slow down. Great idea but incredibly annoying after a while


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Vivarium, live food & supplies for your reptile
> 
> Never had a bad order from them. Always lots of healthy livefood and delivery is like 1-2 days.


Thats who I used on the third time after your recommendation!! They dont know worms from fruit flies


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you have anything you can trade? :lol2: maybe smaller locusts?:lol2:


I've only got large, whatever size that is


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, that's what these are


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Thats who I used on the third time after your recommendation!! They dont know worms from fruit flies


Blimey! I really have never had a single problem with them.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Aloha. Anyone about?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just us chickens.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am here, kinda.

I am really restless. I want to do something but dont know what!?!

I got the waterfall out of the shed to have a look at...but I wont need it for my new tank...still wanna finish it though just to say I did it...but dont have any grout left...grrr.

:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm trying to psych myself up for a trip back to Medway to check up on the 'guys'. It's complicated 'cos the boyf's place is 3 1/2 miles from the nearest town, then I have to get two trains, meanwhile leaving the boyf with all he might need while I'm away, since he is effectively bed or sofa-bound at the mo. Got to make sure the animals back at the flat are ok, though. Times like this I wish I could drive.


----------



## ilovetoads2

maybe you should spend the afternoon looking for a driving instructor instead?

Getting my license was the best thing I ever did and i still think how fab it is to be able to just jump in the car and go somewhere and I have been driving for years now...though I dont go far...you could get it by spring and then you'll be sorted for life! :no1:


----------



## RhianB87

I am here for half an hour while covering someone on tills! WOOOO!!!! 


I really wish I could drive, failed my test a few weeks ago which sucked


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, I work in London, so I wouldn't actually use it very much- would be handy right now, though!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll trade the whole bag of locusts for some plants, tropical woodlice or size 3 locusts...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Or offers of money :lol: would really like £11 min


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Or offers of money :lol: would really like £11 min


How many are there?

Or if you wait a very long time you will end up with some size 3 ones


----------



## andaroo

FallenAngel have you used Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order for insects? I've never had a bad order from them they always come next day if you order before 2pm in the week and 11am on fridays. Always alive on arrival. The only mishaps i've had with them are they have sent me the exo terra water dish instead of the feeding dish twice on seperate occasions both of which times i emailed and complained and they sent me out the right and never asked the wrong item to be returned so I got to keep both! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> How many are there?
> 
> Or if you wait a very long time you will end up with some size 3 ones


Theres 50 of the bloody things :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon!

How is everyone?

I am being nosey but what other creatures to people have? Lets share some photos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaykickboxer

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am being nosey but what other creatures to people have? Lets share some photos :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Il try get pics later but apartf frommtge frogs which I also have leucs, rinks.azzies I have 1 Brazilian black tarantula, 1 uromaydtx lizard.1 bulldog, 3 velvet mites a pair of ghost mantids some Peru fern stick insects and some giant stick insects


----------



## Ron Magpie

I have (at last count) 13 frogs, 1 cat, 1 plated lizard, 2 parrots, 2 cockateils and 1 cornsnake. The boyf has a cat (son of my cat) 2 dwarf African frogs and umpteen fish. It's not like we like animals or anything...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

jaykickboxer said:


> Il try get pics later but apartf frommtge frogs which I also have leucs, rinks.azzies I have 1 Brazilian black tarantula, 1 uromaydtx lizard.1 bulldog, 3 velvet mites a pair of ghost mantids some Peru fern stick insects and some giant stick insects


Nice collection. I might get an invert for my new viv as no frog will fit in it.



Ron Magpie said:


> I have (at last count) 13 frogs, 1 cat, 1 plated lizard, 2 parrots, 2 cockateils and 1 cornsnake. The boyf has a cat (son of my cat) 2 dwarf African frogs and umpteen fish. It's not like we like animals or anything...:whistling2:


Do you often lose count  :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Hehe I never would of guessed that you like animals


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey selling false rock pieces if you are interested...just clearing some space.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...set-2-false-rock-decorations.html#post6856224


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I went to the bang goes the theory road show and got all the presenters autographs :flrt:

If it comes to your town and you like science, I reccomend going to see it! My brother and I loved it.


----------



## jme2049

I bought 2 fbt's today to go in with my lone fella as his room mate escaped. Whilst paying a lady who didnt work there asked me what i was feeding them to!!! What a knob.
Rant over

soz i aint been around for a while work an shizzle.... how is everyone?


----------



## manda88

I think everyone knows what me and Matt have! We picked up our royal python today, he's really cute! I took a few pics with my digi cam earlier but they're a bit blurry so I'll get some better ones after he's settled in. I'm not allowed to name this one though because he's Matt's!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I think everyone knows what me and Matt have! We picked up our royal python today, he's really cute! I took a few pics with my digi cam earlier but they're a bit blurry so I'll get some better ones after he's settled in. I'm not allowed to name this one though because he's Matt's!


I'm into snakes. You've got me.

I want one of these.










Also, what the







is the aperture setting?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm into snakes. You've got me.
> 
> I want one of these.
> 
> image
> 
> Also, what the image is the aperture setting?


You...you want a snake?! My GOD! To be honest I don't think you'd find it hard with a GTP cos they need the same kind of set up as dart frogs with the high humidity and climby things! Bring your camera to Portsmouth show and I'll teach you how to use it...!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You...you want a snake?! My GOD! To be honest I don't think you'd find it hard with a GTP cos they need the same kind of set up as dart frogs with the high humidity and climby things! Bring your camera to Portsmouth show and I'll teach you how to use it...!


Tell me now you










I love using pictures instead of rude words.

AND THAT WAS AN ETB.
Duhhh.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Tell me now you image
> 
> 
> I love using pictures instead of rude words.
> 
> AND THAT WAS AN ETB.
> Duhhh.


 
Haha it's funny you say it's an ETB cos I even said to Matt as I was replying before that I can't tell the difference between them!! Weirdddd.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha it's funny you say it's an ETB cos I even said to Matt as I was replying before that I can't tell the difference between them!! Weirdddd.


n00b.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *You...you want a snake?! My GOD!* To be honest I don't think you'd find it hard with a GTP cos they need the same kind of set up as dart frogs with the high humidity and climby things! Bring your camera to Portsmouth show and I'll teach you how to use it...!


No, he clearly wants a duck.


A rubber one.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> No, he clearly wants a duck.
> 
> 
> A rubber one.










off.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll do the whole bag of locusts for £10 posted! Please anyone?! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> n00b.


Innit.



Ron Magpie said:


> No, he clearly wants a duck.
> 
> 
> A rubber one.


He told me he wants a rubber something when we were at Kempton last week :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Innit.
> 
> 
> 
> *He told me he wants a rubber something when we were at Kempton last week :whistling2:*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Right well... I didn't. So....

Manda, thank you. My pictures have actually improved tenfold.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Taiwan Flower:



















Giant Asian:



















Why the duck didn't you tell me this sooner, MANDA?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and it looks like my lens is a bit dirty.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay, getting my 30cm exo cube this week... will plant it up, probably for a pygmy cham or something. 

Just got to choose a moment when the mother is out :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Question regarding mounting broms to tree fern panels - I read on dendroboard that you attach them with cocktail sticks or the like and wrap the rootball in sphagnum moss - what do you wrap the moss in?

Also are temps of 23 - 24.8 ok for tincs or azureus? I hope temps near 25 C are too warm?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Question regarding mounting broms to tree fern panels - I read on dendroboard that you attach them with cocktail sticks or the like and wrap the rootball in sphagnum moss - what do you wrap the moss in?
> 
> Also are temps of 23 - 24.8 ok for tincs or azureus? I hope temps near 25 C are too warm?


The moss will just hang freely, use the sticks to pin it.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> The moss will just hang freely, use the sticks to pin it.


The brom seems to be hanging freely too:blush::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Looks fine to me.


----------



## RhianB87

I think I may sell my new viv and work on trying to convince my mum on the snake front, see if I can get away with asking to have it as a graduation present to myself or get the OH to buy one for my birthday :whistling2:

I am going to find out why she doesnt like them. Might even say she can pick it if I am allowed one.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> The moss will just hang freely, use the sticks to pin it.


I wrap it round the rootball with black cotton or invisible thread- it's easy to do it in a way that leaves traily bits, and it holds the proper level of moisture well.


----------



## detail3r

I just used toothpicks to secure the brom initially, then added some moss and secured this with more toothpicks, here is the end result (not finished yet), it still needs a lot more cover :


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I wrap it round the rootball with black cotton or invisible thread- it's easy to do it in a way that leaves traily bits, and it holds the proper level of moisture well.


Shove it in and see what happens. My approach.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

HEY Everybody!!!! Anyone here? How are we all?
IM BORED!!!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am bored too...trying to get the ''mommy things'' out of the way so I can get on with my tank...I have waited for two days for expanding foam, now I have it, I have to wait to get some time to do it! I did the silicone part at midnight last night...so I hope it wont be that time again till I can start :devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Probably a silly question to ask this section, but what would you get... Pygmy chams or peacock frogs?
:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am bored too...trying to get the ''mommy things'' out of the way so I can get on with my tank...I have waited for two days for expanding foam, now I have it, I have to wait to get some time to do it! I did the silicone part at midnight last night...so I hope it wont be that time again till I can start :devil:


Yeah that's quite late to be doing things like that. If i was doing it that late i would wake up in the morning and it would probably look terrible because i was tired!!!!

I tried to get started on my amazon's tank in the weekend but my peice of cork bark just wasn't flat enough:devil: Now i have to order some Xaxim panels and wait for them until I can get started grrrrrr....


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Probably a silly question to ask this section, but what would you get... Pygmy chams or peacock frogs?
> :whistling2:


PEACOCK FROGS they are just so awesome and cute. I really wanted some but couldn't find any that weren't wild caught.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Probably a silly question to ask this section, but what would you get... Pygmy chams or peacock frogs?
> :whistling2:


 Frogs. Clearly. Although I am warming to the pigmies- they are pretty cute in an ugly sort of way, and they obviously need less space than the larger chams.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, i'm getting a 30cm cube exo this week.... going to plant it out, but those seem to be my only 2 options of things to keep in it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, i'm getting a 30cm cube exo this week.... going to plant it out, but those seem to be my only 2 options of things to keep in it.


That's a bit small for the Peacocks, although they are a small frog they do require more height and space than that. I would recommend getting the pygmy for that size viv.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's a bit small for the Peacocks, although they are a small frog they do require more height and space than that. I would recommend getting the pygmy for that size viv.


Oh, I got told on here that it was ok for peacocks :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oh, I got told on here that it was ok for peacocks :whistling2:


Well, I know I certainly wouldn't keep any frog in a 30x30x30 they really are tiny tanks, especially a tree frog it, would be ok for a quarantine tank for 3 months just about although i wouldn't want to quarantine any frog in anything less than the 30x30x45.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ok, pygmy chams it is then..


----------



## richie.b

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oh, I got told on here that it was ok for peacocks :whistling2:


It depends the one on the back of my hand here would be ok for a while but will soon outgrow that small viv as would most amphibians


----------



## manda88

For anyone that's interested, here's a pic of Matt's new royal python, he is sooooo cute! He's so mini, that flower pot he's sat in is 10cm across. TINY!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> It depends the one on the back of my hand here would be ok for a while but will soon outgrow that small viv as would most amphibians
> 
> image


Richie that is so cool I want it. They are awesome when they are that small with there bright green colours. Shame they go brown really. They are really hard to find captive bred as well.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> For anyone that's interested, here's a pic of Matt's new royal python, he is sooooo cute! He's so mini, that flower pot he's sat in is 10cm across. TINY!
> 
> image


Yay my little guy, he is lovely. Just have to think of a really cool name for him now.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> For anyone that's interested, here's a pic of Matt's new royal python, he is sooooo cute! He's so mini, that flower pot he's sat in is 10cm across. TINY!
> 
> image


Gorgeous! As I've said before, I've deliberately avoided the bigger snakes, since I keep birds and small animals and my corn is already a mega escape artist- but that doesn't mean I don't like them!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oh, I got told on here that it was ok for peacocks :whistling2:


Who said that? I have one male in a 30x30x45 and he's okay. A female or small group would need more space.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Richie that is so cool I want it. They are awesome when they are that small with there bright green colours. Shame they go brown really. They are really hard to find captive bred as well.


They're still gorgeous when they're brown. There are some CB ones (both sexes!!!!) in a shop in Wales. I'm tempted to go.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yay my little guy, he is lovely. Just have to think of a really cool name for him now.


Butterscotch?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Butterscotch?


NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Iwould rather call it Monty than butterscotch!!!!!and that's saying something.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Gorgeous! As I've said before, I've deliberately avoided the bigger snakes, since I keep birds and small animals and my corn is already a mega escape artist- but that doesn't mean I don't like them!


How big is your corn? I've seen some bloody mahoosive ones recently, I'm kind of hoping none of mine get that big!! Not that it really matters, I just like them when they're small and cute!



ipreferaflan said:


> Butterscotch?


Nooooooooo! Don't start that again!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Should've got a bumblebee m8.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I can't remember, but it was on a thread I read a while ago where someone else asked a similar question.


----------



## detail3r

I hate cars.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Should've got a bumblebee m8.


I want to breed my own Bumblebee's it will be more fun. Spider python next year, get them up to weight and in a few years lots of pythons for me:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a snake. But not really. Kinda.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *How big is your corn? I've seen some bloody mahoosive ones recently, I'm kind of hoping none of mine get that big!! Not that it really matters, I just like them when they're small and cute!*
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo! Don't start that again!


He's now coming up for about 3ft long- and is very beautiful indeed. Not ever going to be big enough to eat parrots or cats, though, which would be the worry with a big snake. He also doesn't escape anymore, since I discovered the wonder of Clearseal tank lids- but it wouldn't be the end of the world if he did. 

@Morg: To be honest, I got him after the then-ex and I split up- my attitude was that for 7 years I couldn't have a snake (Dave's a bit phobic), so I'm damn-well having one now. Since we got back together, they have both had to make some re-adjustments...:lol2:


----------



## rhys s

i cant wait to get a royal i know so much about them but just dont have one but i do like boas , retics , and burms !


----------



## detail3r

Can anyone spare any ficus cuttings? I can paypal you some money for them: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have a whole ficus plant you can have :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I have a whole ficus plant you can have :lol2:


Oooo - Ficus Pumila?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its this one... its quite tall though, so not sure how to post it..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Assuming it is a ficus... its what it was sold to me as :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I already have two of them, and they are not suitable for background cover 

Cheers anyway.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ok doke. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Assuming it is a ficus... its what it was sold to me as :lol2:


That's Ficus benjaminica- which as a housplant grows as a tree, although naturally it usually grows as 'strangler fig', gradually taking over and killing it's host tree:gasp:

What detail needs is either F pumila or F repens- which is slightly tougher and less prone to drying out. Both are fairly commonly available in florists and garden centres, although the variagated F pumila is the one you see most often.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> He's now coming up for about 3ft long- and is very beautiful indeed. Not ever going to be big enough to eat parrots or cats, though, which would be the worry with a big snake. He also doesn't escape anymore, since I discovered the wonder of Clearseal tank lids- but it wouldn't be the end of the world if he did.


How old is he? I'd cry my eyes out if any of mine escaped! None of mine have though so far, touch wood! This is where I wake up in the morning and all 5 tubs are empty :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> How old is he? I'd cry my eyes out if any of mine escaped! None of mine have though so far, touch wood! This is where I wake up in the morning and all 5 tubs are empty :lol2:


He's two. I thought for sure I'd lost him the first time- no sign of him for two weeks, and he was really diddy- I was sure the cats had got him. The funny thing was, he eventually turned up in my bathroom- it's the one room in the flat with no windows, so I have it set up as a complete fake rainforest, with branches, fake leaves, plastic frogs and snakes. I walked in there one evening and noticed *two* pretty snakes on a branch rather than one!:lol2: The next time, I found him in the same place on practically the same day. Then I got the clearseal viv lid for his tank, and no more breakouts. But I always check, just to be sure.


----------



## detail3r

I've been told my PDF viv is way too dry, I take it the only solution is to cover all the vents at the top of the tank? I have only covered 2 atm.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Evenin all.

I had to take one of my dogs to the vets today because he sat on a thorn/bramble/holly bush/something spikey & cut his bum :blush:

T'other night I actually caught Oscar & Chester in the same water bowl. Chester was all squished up to one side, so Oscar had obviously barged his way in, but they were sitting together without either storming off in a sulk. This is progress, me thinks.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I've been told my PDF viv is way too dry, I take it the only solution is to cover all the vents at the top of the tank? I have only covered 2 atm.


I don't have a frog tank on your scale, but I have found it useful to lay pieces of perspex, cut to size, over all of the top mesh that isn't under the lamp. It's not sealed, so still allows some ventilation, but it does cut down on water loss. I use a standard office-style halogen lamp for my treefrog tank though, whereas if I remember rightly, you have a wider 'canopy' type for yours.


----------



## Ron Magpie

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Evenin all.
> 
> I had to take one of my dogs to the vets today because he sat on a thorn/bramble/holly bush/something spikey & cut his bum :blush:
> 
> T'other night I actually caught Oscar & Chester in the same water bowl. Chester was all squished up to one side, so Oscar had obviously barged his way in, but they were sitting together without either storming off in a sulk. This is progress, me thinks.


What kind of dog? We mostly had alsations when I was a kid, and absolutely nothing thorny ever seemed to faze them. They'd just charge on through.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't have a frog tank on your scale, but I have found it useful to lay pieces of perspex, cut to size, over all of the top mesh that isn't under the lamp. It's not sealed, so still allows some ventilation, but it does cut down on water loss. I use a standard office-style halogen lamp for my treefrog tank though, whereas if I remember rightly, you have a wider 'canopy' type for yours.


I currently have the perspex covering the two mesh panels directly underneath the open light canopy in an effort to reduce temps (now sitting at 23 C ), am I alright to cover all 4 mesh sections? Do I have to worry about poor airflow and respiratory / fungal infections as a result?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Ron Magpie said:


> What kind of dog? We mostly had alsations when I was a kid, and absolutely nothing thorny ever seemed to faze them. They'd just charge on through.


He's a Schnauzer & pretty stupid. Before now he's had mange through sticking his head in a dead fox, & fallen in a duck pond by sitting down & not checking if the floor carried on far enough.....


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I currently have the perspex covering the two mesh panels directly underneath the open light canopy in an effort to reduce temps (now sitting at 23 C ), am I alright to cover all 4 mesh sections? Do I have to worry about poor airflow and respiratory / fungal infections as a result?


I'd try 3, and see how it goes. While I'm not totally convinced on the whole 'all frogs need UV' arguement, most PDFs are diernal, which means, even on the forest floor they are likely to get some, and both glass and perspex will block any UV coming from the lamp. So a free 'window' might be a good idea.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I'd try 3, and see how it goes. While I'm not totally convinced on the whole 'all frogs need UV' arguement, most PDFs are diernal, which means, even on the forest floor they are likely to get some, and both glass and perspex will block any UV coming from the lamp. So a free 'window' might be a good idea.


My lamps are non UV, as the majority of UV lamps are T8 or compact FL, mines T5 HO which is popular in america and europe but not so here. 

Dartfrog sell full spectrum UV T5 bulbs if i need one however 

I will add 4 panels and see what happens to the air in the tank, if it stagnates I will pull one off


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> He's two. I thought for sure I'd lost him the first time- no sign of him for two weeks, and he was really diddy- I was sure the cats had got him. The funny thing was, he eventually turned up in my bathroom- it's the one room in the flat with no windows, so I have it set up as a complete fake rainforest, with branches, fake leaves, plastic frogs and snakes. I walked in there one evening and noticed *two* pretty snakes on a branch rather than one!:lol2: The next time, I found him in the same place on practically the same day. Then I got the clearseal viv lid for his tank, and no more breakouts. But I always check, just to be sure.


That's brilliant!! At least you know where he'll be if he escapes again!


----------



## manda88

Well aren't we a boring bunch today. What's everyone got planned for the long weekend then? I'm going to be bored all by my lonesome cos Matt is working on Sunday and Monday  might go on a little trip to the New Forest or somewhere photogenic depending on the weather.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to try and play golf with the use of a buggy. I used to be pretty good so have been talked into it.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to try and play golf with the use of a buggy. I used to be pretty good so have been talked into it.


Playing golf while still sat in the buggy? That actually sounds pretty fun! I'd probably end up letting go of the club mid swing and hit someone in the face.

Andarooroo, wherever you are I hope you don't mind but I've nicked a pic of one of your red eyes so I can make my own coaster for work! I'm not sure who it's of but it's a really close up pic of their face and they look really happy and gorgeous!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yak yak, so I dont have to walk!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Does anyone WANT a 30 cube exo without mesh and/or some vines? Collect or pay for postage and packaging.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i do m8 how much?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Want. As in take them off my hands. No charge.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

awesome, how much would postage to sittingbourne be do you know roughly?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not sure I could post the exo, would be too heavy. The vines wouldnt be much.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

your bout 1 hour 30 from me :/ done so much driving recently lol, if someone else can take if off your hands then go for it m8, i would love it but cba to drive that far. (Lazy lol)


----------



## detail3r

I may need the vines - My wood is covered in a grey fungus!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I may need the vines - My wood is covered in a grey fungus!


Grey? Eeek.

There's about 4 in total, maybe 60cm (ish) in length.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Grey? Eeek.
> 
> There's about 4 in total, maybe 60cm (ish) in length.


Yeah grey mould, a quick search on DB shows that mopani wood is prone to it as are new vivariums after initial setup. Lets hope so anyway.

But yeah, got any old photos of said vines kicking about? I will take them after payday if you let me know the postage costs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Yeah grey mould, a quick search on DB shows that mopani wood is prone to it as are new vivariums after initial setup. Lets hope so anyway.
> 
> But yeah, got any old photos of said vines kicking about? I will take them after payday if you let me know the postage costs?


Not at home for a few days but will try and get you some soon.

Mopani will prob be ok, all my new vivs have white fluffy mould for a bit but it soon goes


----------



## ilovetoads2

You can post the exo via parcel force and I will pay for that...should only cost around 15.

Edit...I will pay for it if you put my address on the box. LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> You can post the exo via parcel force and I will pay for that...should only cost around 15.
> 
> Edit...I will pay for it if you put my address on the box. LOL


I already know it! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not at home for a few days but will try and get you some soon.
> 
> Mopani will prob be ok, all my new vivs have white fluffy mould for a bit but it soon goes


Cheers, no rush for it at all anyway.

Im excited to get these Ficus Qeurcifolia cuttings:2thumb:

Although tonights job is to put an additional melamine board under the exo as the exo terra cabinet is bowing really badly!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> I already know it! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:




Are you the one that has been peeking in my windows? :gasp:

Stalker!

Let me know what it comes to when it is weighed, my hubby sends quite heavy things for around 10, he reckons it wont be much more.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Will doos.


----------



## detail3r

Turns out its grapevine / wood. Cost me £25 too and now have to remove it.

Bad times.


----------



## ilovetoads2

For the two peeps who were waiting on stuff from me...i went to the post office today...will be there tomorrow. Sorry for the delay i have this disease called tolazytowalkandcouldnotgetparkeditis that stopped me from getting there sooner/.


----------



## chulainn

any one have sex box live?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm going here tomorrow ..hopefully!
The one stop site for carnivorous plants, compost, care and information. - South West Carnivorous Plants
:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Finally managed to get a video of the mossys calling....only problem is that the video is of one of my hatchling corns eating, and you can hear a mix of the mossys calling in the background and CSI!! :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I though you guys might like to see this picture of contented little Buddah Chester with grumpy git Oscar, because I found it funny.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh hate getting let down  was supposed to get my exo today, and the guy didnt even turn up despite saying he would... he's been online since but not replied to my message. If I don't have it by the end of the week, I'll buy one from a shop.


----------



## ilovetoads2

i am getting my 45x60 delivered tomorrow...still dont have a clue what I want to do with it...

fire bellied toad tank is all grouted now...will do first coat of sealant tomorrow...need some planting ideas!!!

I think that with plants, although I always try to buy or use what a species needs, i dont have a knack for it...

need a creeper, some kind of filler, and a mounted plant. :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

What water do you guys mist your tanks with? Rainwater only? RO water? Tap water?


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> What water do you guys mist your tanks with? Rainwater only? RO water? Tap water?


I use declorinated tap water with my guys.

COG, Whites always look so happy!


----------



## manda88

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> image
> 
> I though you guys might like to see this picture of contented little Buddah Chester with grumpy git Oscar, because I found it funny.


Excellent! Chester looks a little bit scary though, like he's got two black eyes! One of mine has very thick black circles around her eyeballs too!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone keep turtles?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone keep turtles?


Flanny keeps turtles. He says there really cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah but he lives on the IOW. Anything's cool to them guys.


----------



## manda88

What kind of turtle? A shop near to use has snapping turtles for sale for some reason.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What kind of turtle? A shop near to use has snapping turtles for sale for some reason.


Dunno. My OH likes them.


----------



## manda88

Musk turtles are really cute. Why a turtle and not a tortoise? I have one of those! Well, my dad does.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'll ask her! 

Tortoise? LOL. They're retarded.


----------



## chulainn

hmmmmmmmmm where did "whale argument" go


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone keep turtles?


I've got three!:2thumb:

Snapping turtles are great, but they get ginormous, so not really practical for my living arrangements. I'd love a pair of red-footed tortoises, too. I used to keep them years ago, when I lived abroad.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll ask her!
> 
> Tortoise? LOL. They're retarded.


Tortoises are great!



Ron Magpie said:


> I've got three!:2thumb:
> 
> Snapping turtles are great, but they get ginormous, so not really practical for my living arrangements. I'd love a pair of red-footed tortoises, too. I used to keep them years ago, when I lived abroad.


They get bloody huge don't they!! And they can reach ridiculous weights as well, I don't know how anyone can house one unless they have a mansion with a spare acre sized swimming pool or something.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have a musk turtle named George!
And a... See my siggy! Not got a decent pic of George


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Tortoises are great!
> 
> 
> 
> They get bloody huge don't they!! And they can reach ridiculous weights as well, I don't know how anyone can house one unless they have a mansion with a spare acre sized swimming pool or something.


No, red footed tortoises are the one's Clandon garden centre have they get slightly bigger than hermanns.


----------



## detail3r

Whats the best way to plant ficus cuttings? 

Also the tropical moss, is it best to grow that away from the viv initially or stick that in too?


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No, red footed tortoises are the one's Clandon garden centre have they get slightly bigger than hermanns.


 I think she meant the snapping turtles...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No, red footed tortoises are the one's Clandon garden centre have they get slightly bigger than hermanns.


What are you on about? I'm talking about the snapping turtles at FF, you muppet!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What's a good small, turtle? And what sort of size tank?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Musk turtles! They are cute and full of character.. Only get around 4'' too! George is in a 2ft tank at the moment, but when he is bigger I will get him a 3ft


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Musk turtles! They are cute and full of character.. Only get around 4'' too! George is in a 2ft tank at the moment, but when he is bigger I will get him a 3ft


Fo real? Are they diurnal?

Mine is 2.5ft and ready. Oh why can I never make my mind up?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Sounds like a great size tank for a couple of musks! It says in care sheets that they prefer to come out in the evening. But I find George is active at all hours!

Go for it!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Soooooo bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

I'm annoyed!!


Let's see if we can get the full range of emotions on here!!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had chilli last nigth and now I have the bum dribbles.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had chilli last nigth and now I have the bum dribbles.


That is so wrong!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That is so wrong!!!!


My pants agree.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My pants agree.


Hahaha i just spilt half a mug of tea over my work telephone and desk and got my manager to clean it up:2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had chilli last nigth and now I have the bum dribbles.


 
That's TMI!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Totally, massively, interesting?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's a good small, turtle? And what sort of size tank?


Although not small fly river turtles are the best , also Egyptian tortoises are tiny, not sure about turtle although mud turtles are realy nice most the other species all look like terrapins


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Totally, massively, interesting?


Too, Much, Information! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pipkin28 said:


> Too, Much, Information! :whistling2:


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hahaha i just spilt half a mug of tea over my work telephone and desk and got my manager to clean it up:2thumb:


Because you found it so funny or because you're a 'tard?

I've just been watching funny Fmaily Guy clips on youtube, I think everyone loves a bit of Black Jesus!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> *Because you found it so funny or because you're a 'tard?*
> 
> I've just been watching funny Fmaily Guy clips on youtube, I think everyone loves a bit of Black Jesus!


 
You live with him........ what do you think??? :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Because you found it so funny or because you're a 'tard?
> 
> I've just been watching funny Fmaily Guy clips on youtube, I think everyone loves a bit of Black Jesus!


Because i am a tard and had my feet up on the desk an knocked it over.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Is it sad on Saturday I'm excited about buying bogwood?


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> You live with him........ what do you think??? :lol2:


Too true!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Because i am a tard and had my feet up on the desk an knocked it over.


How did I know...



Morgan Freeman said:


> Is it sad on Saturday I'm excited about buying bogwood?


Yes. I've been looking at plants on dartfrog all day today, I want to buy them now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's not sad 

I get to look at de fishies aswell.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might actually get some darts this month.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I cannot wait for everything so I can plant up my viv waheyyy. It is fun making them. What darts you going to get first?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I cannot wait for everything so I can plant up my viv waheyyy. It is fun making them. What darts you going to get first?


Leucs, they're my fave dart. Will just get a pair, the acrylic lid for my tank should be arriving soon then I can get them.


----------



## ilovetoads2

What? Animals are going into one of your tanks!?!:gasp:

I will believe it when I see it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs, they're my fave dart. Will just get a pair, the acrylic lid for my tank should be arriving soon then I can get them.


Yeah i really like leucs. when i do my dart set up they will be the first ones i will get.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> What? Animals are going into one of your tanks!?!:gasp:
> 
> I will believe it when I see it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


Eat it! :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

ha ha ha...you already have loads more than me...I am slow at the whole building up a collection process...then again, it is a good thing, cause I really dont have much space!

Cant wait to see what you make for them though, your vivs are great.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They will go in my exo!


----------



## Jezza84

where you going to get your Luecs from morg?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Still got those locusts... some of which are no size 5's... will take £8.50 for the lot!


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Morgan Freeman said:


> Is it sad on Saturday I'm excited about buying bogwood?


No. I'm excited because according to the leaflet that come in the free paper on Monday Lidl are going to be selling four balls of chunky wool for £3.99 :blush::blush:

Today, finally, with two days to spare I finished making my sister's birthday presents. Sewing machine kept breaking needles for some reason so it took forever, and it hasn't done my back any good at all - but it's done, and I think they look good, so all is well. 

You guys remember that I was looking after my brothers staffy? Well he came to pick him up today, & because Roary (the dog) looked so happy with the other dogs my bro said we could keep him if we wanted!!! 
My bro never took him out, but he's really good on a lead considering, and he's the huggiest dog ever. The other four love him too, and treat him just like one of them. So yeah....I now have five dogs & couldn't be happier about it :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jezza84 said:


> where you going to get your Luecs from morg?



I'm on marcuswinner's (from here) waiting list, so I'll hold out until his have morphed.


----------



## Jezza84

they are nice frogs really bold i touched one of mine on the nose and he didnt move just sat there looking at me thinking(give me more food!) greedy little gits i'm sure they would just eat til they exploded


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My type of frog!

I really prefer Leucs to any other darts even though they're pretty common.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Theres a job going at the 'local' garden centre as an elf over christmas.... I'm tempted! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sup fools. I'm with my lady in bed and she's asleep. I'm not; which is why I'm on here.
SORRY and I bet you've all missed me.

I have two female musk turtles in a 2foot tank. They're amazing, not very demanding and I like making aquatic tanks look awesome.
They grow to about 4-5" (females are bigger) and are active in the day and evening. I've never seen them sleep actually.
Every other turtle/terrapin gets huge. It's not worth it. Just grab a couple of musks for like a tenner.

I'd defo recommend them. They're wickeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Sup fools. I'm with my lady in bed and she's asleep. I'm not; which is why I'm on here.
> SORRY and I bet you've all missed me.
> 
> I have two female musk turtles in a 2foot tank. They're amazing, not very demanding and I like making aquatic tanks look awesome.
> They grow to about 4-5" (females are bigger) and are active in the day and evening. I've never seen them sleep actually.
> Every other turtle/terrapin gets huge. It's not worth it. Just grab a couple of musks for like a tenner.
> 
> I'd defo recommend them. They're wickeeeeeeeeeed.


Tired her out did you?! Filth! Haha. Turtles are really cute but I'd rather have tortoises cos you can hold them. I remember once when I was little and I was holding Tommy the tortoise and he shat all over my nice purple t-shirt, it was gross.


----------



## detail3r

Its my mates wedding tomorrow and i'm his best man, i'm actually getting quite nervous now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Its my mates wedding tomorrow and i'm his best man, i'm actually getting quite nervous now!


 
Speech speech speech!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Speech speech speech!


Don't start, its a weak speech at best and lasts all of 2 minutes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Don't start, its a weak speech at best and lasts all of 2 minutes.


 
Everyone will be drunk.


----------



## ilovetoads2

have a word with a lot of the male guests. have them all bring an old key or mark one in their pocket...at the end of your speech say to bride, now that you are about to be wed, and to my best friend, I think I should return the key to your place...and have another one say ''me too'' then al of them will follow up and all lay a key on the table...makes for a good laugh, especially when the old men get up. :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Everyone will be drunk.


Including me.

Before the speech.

Also, why are so many plants out of stock on dartfrogs website , typical when I go to place an order! lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cos I bought them all.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cos I bought them all.


I still managed to spend £60.

Lol.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Has anyone got a birds nest fern going spare that I could buy off them? I really want one of these but dartfrog have sold out grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Has anyone got a birds nest fern going spare that I could buy off them? I really want one of these but dartfrog have sold out grrrrr!!!!!


Both B+Qs near me have them in the houseplant section for £2.99 atm : victory:. Just to add though, from what i've read they get rather larger than the average sized vivarium.

I know what you mean re: dartfrog and lack of stock though, I had to pick loads of alternatives today


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah they have got a lot of the ones i want but i really want a birds nest fern but they dont have it. Really annoying:devil:


----------



## detail3r

As said check B+Q out mate, they may have a few


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> As said check B+Q out mate, they may have a few


Cheers mate will have a look.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah they have got a lot of the ones i want but i really want a birds nest fern but they dont have it. Really annoying:devil:


He just said B&Q have some, donkey brain. We'll pop there over the weekend, thanks detail3r


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> He just said B&Q have some, donkey brain. We'll pop there over the weekend, thanks detail3r


Yeah i know, I was saying that its just annoying we can't have it delivered with the rest of our plants. Have it all done in one go basically. Donkey Brain!!!!!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah i know, I was saying that its just annoying we can't have it delivered with the rest of our plants. Have it all done in one go basically. Donkey Brain!!!!!


You calling me donkey brain? Pffft cheeky git!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> You calling me donkey brain? Pffft cheeky git!


No im calling manda donkey brain, im not that harsh!!!:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> He just said B&Q have some, donkey brain. We'll pop there over the weekend, thanks detail3r


No worries: victory:



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No im calling manda donkey brain, im not that harsh!!!:lol2:


I didn't check the replies previously I just thought that was a direct reply to me, lol.

I really should start practicing my speech for tomorrow...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone want these flipping locusts... £7?! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Anyone want these flipping locusts... £7?! :lol2:


I didn't know this was a 'for sale' thread


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I dont get any replies in the for sale section :lol2:

Do you want them :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I dont get any replies in the for sale section :lol2:
> 
> Do you want them :whistling2:


Yeah, I'll take them off your hands.























For postage costs only:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It might come to that soon :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It might come to that soon :lol2:


They will prob die before then though.


----------



## manda88

Set them free and start another plague!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Couldn't you have just sent them back from where you got them.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Set them free and start another plague!


This.

Just don't do it anywhere near Derby:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Couldn't you have just sent them back from where you got them.


No, its complicated (the supplier doesnt keep anything like that on the premesis and has to collect it on his way down to us).. Have asked him to send a size smaller next time.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No, its complicated (the supplier doesnt keep anything like that on the premesis and has to collect it on his way down to us).. Have asked him to send a size smaller next time.


But surely if they were the wrong size then you could have just refused them and asked for a refund.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But surely if they were the wrong size then you could have just refused them and asked for a refund.


I didnt know until we unpacked the delivery. He doesnt work like that... its hard to explain.


----------



## chulainn

so drink howcame to gc


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I miss my GF. She's at Reading and I'm not. Therefore she's a whore.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> I miss my GF. She's at Reading and I'm not. Therefore she's a whore.


if shes at reading festival that means shes a dirty whore :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Exactly.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm baaaaaaack. My gf is at Leeds. Do we all go out with whores?

One of my mantids has had a very bad shed. I think I might have to euthanise him.
Really don't want to.

On a plus note I joined the Organ Donor register today and signed up to give blood. Savin' yo' asses, bitches.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just killed him. One of the most horrible things I've ever had to do.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Just killed him. One of the most horrible things I've ever had to do.


It wasn't the new guy from Kempton was it. I would hate to have to do that, sorry mate. What was the bad shed what happened.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I miss my GF. She's at Reading and I'm not. Therefore she's a whore.


I want to be at reading, Blink182 playing for the first time as a band again today & Paramore. What a line up. Not fair:devil:

Who's here today then.


----------



## chulainn

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want to be at reading, Blink182 playing for the first time as a band again today & Paramore. What a line up. Not fair:devil:
> 
> Who's here today then.


 
sick line up 182 are great best song dammit


any one come to cowal games? drinking?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It wasn't the new guy from Kempton was it. I would hate to have to do that, sorry mate. What was the bad shed what happened.


Nah, it was my other one. No idea what happened but he was all crumpled up.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Nah, it was my other one. No idea what happened but he was all crumpled up.


Ahhh poor mantid. How are you anyway. started work on my amazons tank yesterday. just need to order plants now.


----------



## manda88

Poor little mantis/d, was there nothing at all that could have been done for it? Like a spray with water to get the remaining shed off if that's what the problem was? You can always get some more at Portsmouth if they have some.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> On a plus note I joined the Organ Donor register today and signed up to give blood. Savin' yo' asses, bitches.


Good good. I am on the register and i have given blood 5 times and one of those was last week. So i have already Saved yo' asses.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They no want mah blood.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> They no want mah blood.


Why don't they want your blood?, what have you done for them to not want your blood?, did you tick GAY.


----------



## ilovetoads2

IT HATCHED!!! THE EGG I HAD GIVEN UP HOPE ON HATCHED! A TINY, LOVELY, CUTE AND VERY HEALTHY LOOKING GECKO....OOOH I AM SOOO HAPPY...BUT IT IS SO MUCH TINIER THAN I EVER IMAGINED AND IT IS NOW LOST IN THE LITTLE HATCHLING TANK I MADE :lol2:

sorry for shouting but I am so excited. :no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ilovetoads2 said:


> IT HATCHED!!! THE EGG I HAD GIVEN UP HOPE ON HATCHED! A TINY, LOVELY, CUTE AND VERY HEALTHY LOOKING GECKO....OOOH I AM SOOO HAPPY...BUT IT IS SO MUCH TINIER THAN I EVER IMAGINED AND IT IS NOW LOST IN THE LITTLE HATCHLING TANK I MADE :lol2:
> 
> sorry for shouting but I am so excited. :no1:


Well done that's good then. We need pics once its settled a bit....


----------



## manda88

I'm too scared to give blood, I don't like needles, plus I've got the most common blood type there is so they don't need me really!
Don't feel too bad, Morg, they don't want my sisters blood either cos she's got Crohns disease. My other sister on the other hand gives sh*tloads of blood, she's got a fairly rare blood type so she's doing the world a favour.
Congratulations, ilt2! What are you going to call it? And where are the pics?!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks. I am not sure what to call it cause I dont know what it is yet...pics will be up some time this week :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ahhh poor mantid. How are you anyway. started work on my amazons tank yesterday. just need to order plants now.


I'm good old boy. Just trying to unlock an iPhone so I can put my o2 SIM in it. Fun times.



manda88 said:


> Poor little mantis/d, was there nothing at all that could have been done for it? Like a spray with water to get the remaining shed off if that's what the problem was? You can always get some more at Portsmouth if they have some.












I don't think its abdomen was in the right place. The actual moult was fine but he just couldn't walk because his body was all jumbled up. 



ilovetoads2 said:


> IT HATCHED!!! THE EGG I HAD GIVEN UP HOPE ON HATCHED! A TINY, LOVELY, CUTE AND VERY HEALTHY LOOKING GECKO....OOOH I AM SOOO HAPPY...BUT IT IS SO MUCH TINIER THAN I EVER IMAGINED AND IT IS NOW LOST IN THE LITTLE HATCHLING TANK I MADE :lol2:
> 
> sorry for shouting but I am so excited. :no1:


Congratualtions! We need pictures.



manda88 said:


> I'm too scared to give blood, I don't like needles, plus I've got the most common blood type there is so they don't need me really!


I don't know what blood type I am. Even if you're common you should do it! I'm terrified of needles but it's gotta be done.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm good old boy. Just trying to unlock an iPhone so I can put my o2 SIM in it. Fun times.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> I don't think its abdomen was in the right place. The actual moult was fine but he just couldn't walk because his body was all jumbled up.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratualtions! We need pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what blood type I am. Even if you're common you should do it! I'm terrified of needles but it's gotta be done.


 
Poor little thing, that's horrible.
I really really don't want to give blood, I know that sounds terrible and selfish but it just doesn't sound like a pleasant experience, my mum and sister are always banging on about it and trying to get me to go, and I think them pressuring me into it is making me want to do it less! And I don't like the thought of being all faint and then the nurses stuffing me with cookies.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Poor little thing, that's horrible.
> I really really don't want to give blood, I know that sounds terrible and selfish but it just doesn't sound like a pleasant experience, my mum and sister are always banging on about it and trying to get me to go, and I think them pressuring me into it is making me want to do it less! And I don't like the thought of being all faint and then the nurses stuffing me with cookies.


haha yeah. What about organ donation?

I just unlocked my iPhone. SO CHUFFED!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha yeah. What about organ donation?
> 
> I just unlocked my iPhone. SO CHUFFED!


Not so keen on organ donation while I'm alive. When I'm dead, however, I don't think I'll give a toss : victory:

Well done for unlocking your iPhone, I didn't realise you could do it at home, I always got the dodgy looking foreigners at the market to do mine for me.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Just dont put it in your pocket with your pen like your Nokia:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Not so keen on organ donation while I'm alive. When I'm dead, however, I don't think I'll give a toss : victory:
> 
> Well done for unlocking your iPhone, I didn't realise you could do it at home, I always got the dodgy looking foreigners at the market to do mine for me.


You gotta jailbreak it first then search for a programme called ultrasn0w or sumsh*t. It's brill. PM me your number cos they've all been wiped 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just dont put it in your pocket with your pen like your Nokia:2thumb:


I forgot about that! Fun times.


----------



## Frogmad

manda88 said:


> I'm too scared to give blood, I don't like needles, plus I've got the most common blood type there is so they don't need me really!





manda88 said:


> Poor little thing, that's horrible.
> I really really don't want to give blood, I know that sounds terrible and selfish but it just doesn't sound like a pleasant experience, my mum and sister are always banging on about it and trying to get me to go, and I think them pressuring me into it is making me want to do it less! And I don't like the thought of being all faint and then the nurses stuffing me with cookies.


Hey Manda
because you have the most common blood type that is all the more reason to give blood as there are more people out there who would need it and if its the type i am thinking about they can give it to absolutely everyone in emergency situations so they need more of it than any other type
to be honest I have had worse experiences than giving blood, you get to lie on a bed and basically just lie there till the unit of blood has been taken, (I think having a smear is a lot worse than giving blood!) 
you dont have to look at the needles at all
oh and if you do feel faint after you just get to lie a bit longer, however most of the time you shouldnt feel faint and you get a free biccy and cup of tea/glass of juice after:2thumb:
I'm just gearing up to be able to give blood again following my tattoo.
If I ever think about not giving blood i just think back to when i was little and my mum was in hospital with a rare blood disorder and the number of transfusions she had to have, if people didnt donate blood then it is highly likely that she wouldnt be with us today
Not having a go at you or anything just trying to explain about blood donations a little bit. if you still choose not to give blood that is your choice:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I forgot about that! Fun times.


Kempton was fun. That corkbark i got didnt work so I sold it to my local pet shop for the same price. At least I didn't lose my money.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You gotta jailbreak it first then search for a programme called ultrasn0w or sumsh*t. It's brill. PM me your number cos they've all been wiped
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about that! Fun times.


Don't you have the same number as before? Cos then surely I can just text you saying hi it's amanda. By the way, we watched Inglourious Basterds the other night, it was excellent! Really enjoyed it. I didn't have very high hopes for it cos so many people had said it was crap, but I loved it! Classic Tarantino style with the happy music when people die, I love it.


----------



## manda88

Frogmad said:


> Hey Manda
> because you have the most common blood type that is all the more reason to give blood as there are more people out there who would need it and if its the type i am thinking about they can give it to absolutely everyone in emergency situations so they need more of it than any other type
> to be honest I have had worse experiences than giving blood, you get to lie on a bed and basically just lie there till the unit of blood has been taken, (I think having a smear is a lot worse than giving blood!)
> you dont have to look at the needles at all
> oh and if you do feel faint after you just get to lie a bit longer, however most of the time you shouldnt feel faint and you get a free biccy and cup of tea/glass of juice after:2thumb:
> I'm just gearing up to be able to give blood again following my tattoo.
> If I ever think about not giving blood i just think back to when i was little and my mum was in hospital with a rare blood disorder and the number of transfusions she had to have, if people didnt donate blood then it is highly likely that she wouldnt be with us today
> Not having a go at you or anything just trying to explain about blood donations a little bit. if you still choose not to give blood that is your choice:2thumb:


It doesn't sound so bad when you put it like that, as long as it doesn't feel like they're sucking blood out of you then it's ok. Just thinking about them putting a needle in my vein though makes me want to puke!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Kempton was fun. That corkbark i got didnt work so I sold it to my local pet shop for the same price. At least I didn't lose my money.


I WOULD HAVE HAD THAT! Oh for duck's sake, MATTHEW!



manda88 said:


> Don't you have the same number as before? Cos then surely I can just text you saying hi it's amanda. By the way, we watched Inglourious Basterds the other night, it was excellent! Really enjoyed it. I didn't have very high hopes for it cos so many people had said it was crap, but I loved it! Classic Tarantino style with the happy music when people die, I love it.


I do have the same numero. INGLOURIOUS IS AMAAAAAAZING! I think it's one of his best. I don't understand how ANYONE could dislike it

Even my mum loved it.


----------



## detail3r

The speech went well .... after 4 or 5 double whiskys .... which then resumed after the speech for several hours. I was just a little bit pissed last night...


----------



## Frogmad

manda88 said:


> It doesn't sound so bad when you put it like that, as long as it doesn't feel like they're sucking blood out of you then it's ok. Just thinking about them putting a needle in my vein though makes me want to puke!


nope doesnt feel like they are sucking it out of you cos they just let gravity do all the work


----------



## ilovetoads2

Here is the new arrival...it has a kink in its tail that is not very apparent here...advised it should not effect it long term though...:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Frogmad said:


> Hey Manda
> because you have the most common blood type that is all the more reason to give blood as there are more people out there who would need it and if its the type i am thinking about they can give it to absolutely everyone in emergency situations so they need more of it than any other type
> to be honest I have had worse experiences than giving blood, you get to lie on a bed and basically just lie there till the unit of blood has been taken, (I think having a smear is a lot worse than giving blood!)
> you dont have to look at the needles at all
> oh and if you do feel faint after you just get to lie a bit longer, however most of the time you shouldnt feel faint and you get a free biccy and cup of tea/glass of juice after:2thumb:
> I'm just gearing up to be able to give blood again following my tattoo.
> If I ever think about not giving blood i just think back to when i was little and my mum was in hospital with a rare blood disorder and the number of transfusions she had to have, if people didnt donate blood then it is highly likely that she wouldnt be with us today
> Not having a go at you or anything just trying to explain about blood donations a little bit. if you still choose not to give blood that is your choice:2thumb:


Nice to have the choice!:devil: If you're a gay man- or have had any kind of gay sexual contact in _your entire life _they don't let you donate.
makes me laugh- if I was an ex-junkie, I'd be fine...

On the plus side, Mr Computer Genius Boy has just come and fixed my laptop! Happy Days!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

That is ridiculous! There are a great many heteros who are less than choosy or careful for that matter. Several blood transfusions saved my life after the birth of my first son, and the last thought on my mind was who it came from...it goes through so much testing nowadays you would think they would be a little less worried as long as you are healthy and have had clear bloodwork? But then maybe there is more to it?


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> That is ridiculous! There are a great many heteros who are less than choosy or careful for that matter. Several blood transfusions saved my life after the birth of my first son, and the last thought on my mind was who it came from...it goes through so much testing nowadays you would think they would be a little less worried as long as you are healthy and have had clear bloodwork? But then maybe there is more to it?


 It is mostly down to the big panics in the 80s/90s- total knee-jerk reaction, especially when, as you say, screening is far more stringent nowadays. The big joke is, it doesn't actually matter what kind of gay sex- some of which (without going into lurid detail, lol) are comletely risk-free, it's a blanket ban.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Well Ron, being gay is more accepted now than it was then, there is a black president, and daddy's can stay at home to look after babies with no shame...it takes time...but it will change one day. 

Ignorance cant last forever...if it did, we would all still live in the dark x


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Nice to have the choice!:devil: If you're a gay man- or have had any kind of gay sexual contact in _your entire life _they don't let you donate.
> makes me laugh- if I was an ex-junkie, I'd be fine...


I know, it's disgusting.


----------



## DeadLee

ipreferaflan said:


> You gotta jailbreak it first then search for a programme called ultrasn0w or sumsh*t. It's brill. PM me your number cos they've all been wiped


i will ring you every day on the hour every hour and some times inbetween.


----------



## DeadLee

manda88 said:


> It doesn't sound so bad when you put it like that, as long as it doesn't feel like they're sucking blood out of you then it's ok. Just thinking about them putting a needle in my vein though makes me want to puke!


I felt no different afterwards and it just felt like a normal injection no feeling of blood coming out or anything. 

I do watch the needle going in though i want to see what they are doing to my arm but you really don't have to look.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Blinx56 said:


> i will ring you every day on the hour every hour and some times inbetween.


Might be a bit difficult if you don't have HIS number.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Blinx56 said:


> i will ring you every day on the hour every hour and some times inbetween.


haha! This made me lol.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha! This made me lol.


It would make me get a retraining order :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It would make me get a retraining order :lol2:


You saw it here first....

,,,Screws of the World Exclusive coming up soon!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon Everyone!!

I have returned from a very muddy weekend at Reading Festival! 

How has everyone been?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon Everyone!!
> 
> I have returned from a very muddy weekend at Reading Festival!
> 
> How has everyone been?


Flanman has a stalker! It's well thrilling!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I made the mistake of wearing converse when I went to Reading a few years ago, they were absolutely caked in mud afterwards. I'm actually wearing those very shoes right now though, so obviously they survived!

I think it's ridiculous that people who have had any kind of gay sexual contact can't give blood, I don't see what difference it makes whether you're gay or straight, cos both can still infect others exactly the same way! You'd think that they'd just do tests on the blood before they pump it into someone else.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I made the mistake of wearing converse when I went to Reading a few years ago, they were absolutely caked in mud afterwards. I'm actually wearing those very shoes right now though, so obviously they survived!
> 
> I think it's ridiculous that people who have had any kind of gay sexual contact can't give blood, I don't see what difference it makes whether you're gay or straight, cos both can still infect others exactly the same way! You'd think that they'd just do tests on the blood before they pump it into someone else.


I had pretty solid walking boots on which thankfully survived but one of the thick girls that I was with decided to just wear tiny white plimsoles!! They didnt last a day!

They screen and test all blood before its used as well. I had the same chat the other day with some friends!


----------



## rhys s

flan man how has it been in the isle of white with the scooter festivle


----------



## RhianB87

I have a job interview tomorrow :blush:

I am bricking it!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow :blush:
> 
> I am bricking it!!!


 What for?????


----------



## ipreferaflan

rhys s said:


> flan man how has it been in the isle of white with the scooter festivle


Loud. Bloody annoying.

I don't think gay people should be able to give blood because I hate them.

(I am being a little bit facetious)


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Loud. Bloody annoying.
> 
> I don't think gay people should be able to give blood because I hate them.
> 
> (I am being a little bit facetious)


And I'm joking when I say the caravan-living Wighters should be subject to Border Control...






I am, honestly!:lol2: Anyway, Fallenone, whatever the job is, GOOD LUCK!:no1::no1:


----------



## detail3r

I have to choose between a Mistking misting system (more efficient) and a Lucky reptile Fogger system (value) - views?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Reppin the Super Fog.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Reppin the Super Fog.


Just how efficient is this at increasing RH? Thats the main purpose for purchasing either a fogger / misting system.

On a separate note, photos of me in my best man suit are now on the 'net - bad times


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm a blood donor, got another session on sept 13th... going to see if they can take a sample to test if I can be a platelet donor too


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> What for?????


Its only a telephone interview for a job at Barclays Bank, 

But it is full time and something different. Its not quite working with animals but I will get there.


----------



## ilovetoads2

It's not totally unlike working with animals either when dealing with the general public. :2thumb:

On a different note...my gecko laid another two eggs last night. At this rate I am going to be over run! :gasp:


----------



## manda88

More gecko babies! The pic you posted is soooo cute!

Good luck with your interview, FA!

I so can't be arsed to work today. I was so bored yesterday that I actually went for a walk, and walked around a place called the Devil's Punchbowl in Hindhead. I saw absolutely bugger all apart from a little blue tit which allowed me to take some pictures of it.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> More gecko babies! The pic you posted is soooo cute!
> 
> Good luck with your interview, FA!
> 
> I so can't be arsed to work today. I was so bored yesterday that I actually went for a walk, and walked around a place called the Devil's Punchbowl in Hindhead. I saw absolutely bugger all apart from a little blue tit which allowed me to take some pictures of it.


Cheers 

Its meant to be really nice there!

Actually I have a snake question for you. What size RUB's do you have for your corns and how long will they stay in there for? Its part of my master plan to get my mum to let me get one if I can convince her they wont take up much room


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Cheers
> 
> Its meant to be really nice there!
> 
> Actually I have a snake question for you. What size RUB's do you have for your corns and how long will they stay in there for? Its part of my master plan to get my mum to let me get one if I can convince her they wont take up much room


I've got my tiny hatchling in a 1 litre clip lock sandwich box at the moment, and my other two bigger hatchlings each in a 1.75 litre RUB. Diego is in an 18 litre RUB but he's about 2ft long, so at least a year old I think. He'll stay in there for a while I think, they say that corns grow about a foot a year, so I guess they grow an inch a month. I just upgrade them to a bigger one once they look too cramped in the current one! It'll be obvious when you need to upgrade. When they're fully grown they'll each live in a 50 litre RUB.
Totally changing the subject, my love has just been rekindled for Harry from McFly......*drools*


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've got my tiny hatchling in a 1 litre clip lock sandwich box at the moment, and my other two bigger hatchlings each in a 1.75 litre RUB. Diego is in an 18 litre RUB but he's about 2ft long, so at least a year old I think. He'll stay in there for a while I think, they say that corns grow about a foot a year, so I guess they grow an inch a month. I just upgrade them to a bigger one once they look too cramped in the current one! It'll be obvious when you need to upgrade. When they're fully grown they'll each live in a 50 litre RUB.
> Totally changing the subject, my love has just been rekindled for Harry from McFly......*drools*


There not as big as I thought they would be. I may be able to squeeze one in somewhere! Going to have a chat about it later with my mumsy !


ARGH I woke up early this morning because I was due to get a phone call at 8:30 from some woman who has been sorting out my interview for me and she never called. Then my actually phone interview which was meant to happen at 11am has still not happened!! I have stuff I need to do today but still stuck sitting here, just waiting..


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> There not as big as I thought they would be. I may be able to squeeze one in somewhere! Going to have a chat about it later with my mumsy !
> 
> 
> ARGH I woke up early this morning because I was due to get a phone call at 8:30 from some woman who has been sorting out my interview for me and she never called. Then my actually phone interview which was meant to happen at 11am has still not happened!! I have stuff I need to do today but still stuck sitting here, just waiting..


Well if you're planning on moving out in the next four years you'll be alright, cos it won't need to go in a 50 litre til it's fully grown and that takes about 4 years depending on how fast it'll grow! You won't be able to stop at just one though, I planned on just the one and ended up with 5 and am planning on more when I've got a house!

The people organising your interview sound like a bunch of numpties, have you tried calling them?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Well if you're planning on moving out in the next four years you'll be alright, cos it won't need to go in a 50 litre til it's fully grown and that takes about 4 years depending on how fast it'll grow! You won't be able to stop at just one though, I planned on just the one and ended up with 5 and am planning on more when I've got a house!
> 
> The people organising your interview sound like a bunch of numpties, have you tried calling them?


 
Yeah I am planning on moving out within the year hopefully! Haha I might be able to convince her to let me get one as a birthday/graduation present :whistling2:

I've just emailed the person arranging them. I have been waiting since 8 this morning!!! Just playing silly games online instead of cleaning out the FBT's who are rank at the mo!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh man I feel ill  had a long weekend which has drained me of all energy and I've come down with a sort of cold and ulcers in my throat  Happens everytime I dont sleep well for a few days. Got stung on the toe by a flipping wasp on saturday too.
And i'm covering the shop on my own til 6 again.. all I want to do is sleep 

Sorry for the rant :blush:


----------



## ilovetoads2

that's no rant, hope you feel better soon :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thank you 

I ordered some leaves from dart frog by the way, as the ones you sent me are lovely


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So can a Royal be kept in a rub?

Has anyone seen a red tailed racer before? They're beautiful, but apparently are face strikers and mostly WC.

I might ask in Snakes about catsnakes, they're massive cool.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> So can a Royal be kept in a rub?
> 
> Has anyone seen a red tailed racer before? They're beautiful, but apparently are face strikers and mostly WC.
> 
> I might ask in Snakes about catsnakes, they're massive cool.


I think people have kept them in RUBS as they dont do much 

My college kept sand racers which were pretty cool


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> I think people have kept them in RUBS as they dont do much
> 
> My college kept sand racers which were pretty cool


How much is not much? I dont want a sit still snake, I know most do, but I'd like them to do something.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> How much is not much? I dont want a sit still snake, I know most do, but I'd like them to do something.


Think the most interesting thing they do is... eat and shed their skin :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Rat snake? Cat snake?

I like the idea of just a rub, heat mat and a few hides.....My frog vivs suck out all my creative energy!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

On another note, do you like my new addition?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wooooah!

Gargoyle?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He's a house gecko  No name yet :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> How much is not much? I dont want a sit still snake, I know most do, but I'd like them to do something.


Cat snakes are rear fanged so u wouldn't want one to bite you,


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Cat snakes are rear fanged so u wouldn't want one to bite you,


 
oooh er.


----------



## jaykickboxer

If anyone is intersted im
selling all my frogs as me and the missus are wanting to rehome another dog and are moving in November I have a trio of unsexed leucs at least 1male tho, 3 baby blue azures, 2 tinks, 3 black slimed toads I giant budgetts frog and a few ent vivs!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahhh man. Really?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhh man. Really?


We rent and my dog need a friend trying to get a landlord to accept 1 baby 2 dogs and 15 frogs seems like a challenge U not intersted Morgan il do u good deal u can have my three leucs 1 is banded 2 are 1 year old 1 a few months older u can have them for 70 quid if u like and I think im working in hayes next week if ur intersted il sell the baby azures for 70 quid all 3 if some ones intersted too 1 cost more then that from dartfrog


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Heres another couple pics


----------



## RhianB87

All the royals I have handled are happy just to sit still on you. They are not as active as many other species.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> We rent and my dog need a friend trying to get a landlord to accept 1 baby 2 dogs and 15 frogs seems like a challenge U not intersted Morgan il do u good deal u can have my three leucs 1 is banded 2 are 1 year old 1 a few months older u can have them for 70 quid if u like and I think im working in hayes next week if ur intersted il sell the baby azures for 70 quid all 3 if some ones intersted too 1 cost more then that from dartfrog


Ah man I'll have to think about the leucs, I'm on someone's waiting list but spunked all my money for this month on stuff for the fish tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Operation: Help me choose a snake.

That can go in a rub.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> On another note, do you like my new addition?
> image


Oh, how beautiful! Where did you get him?

Name...um, Roger. Good strong name :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Get a viv you pansy. ETB or GTP.

Best snakes ever.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Get a viv you pansy. ETB or GTP.
> 
> Best snakes ever.


BRB or GTP.

I'm not made of money. I'll build a viv when I move out. Which should be soon, only my flatmate got dumped and she left him with all the bills, so I feel bad moving out until he's got himself sorted! :2thumb:

Life...lolz.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> BRB or GTP.
> 
> I'm not made of money. I'll build a viv when I move out. Which should be soon, only my flatmate got dumped and she left him with all the bills, so I feel bad moving out until he's got himself sorted! :2thumb:
> 
> Life...lolz.


My royal is awesome his name is Neo and he is a pastel. Admittedly n ot the mosty active snake but AWESOME. The corns are reasonably active. Get a hognose they can be kept in RUB's. There rear fanged bu tif they actually manage to bite you properly(unlikely as they have to chew on you to get anywhere) they only have a mild venom like a bee sting.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My royal is awesome his name is Neo and he is a pastel. Admittedly n ot the mosty active snake but AWESOME. The corns are reasonably active. Get a hognose they can be kept in RUB's. There rear fanged bu tif they actually manage to bite you properly(unlikely as they have to chew on you to get anywhere) they only have a mild venom like a bee sting.


I dont like hoggies.

Can you preeeasseee show pics of your rubs preeeaassee?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jaykickboxer said:


> If anyone is intersted im
> selling all my frogs as me and the missus are wanting to rehome another dog and are moving in November I have a trio of unsexed leucs at least 1male tho, 3 baby blue azures, 2 tinks, 3 black slimed toads I giant budgetts frog and a few ent vivs!


Jay, cant believe you are selling all your frogs. Your set-ups are amazing and would buy them off you in a heartbeat if only I had the space.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dont like hoggies.
> 
> Can you preeeasseee show pics of your rubs preeeaassee?


Ok Hoggies are off the list then. I dont have anyhere because i am at work but Manda might. So manda if you see this can you put some up. If not then I can put some up for you when I get home.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ok Hoggies are off the list then. I dont have anyhere because i am at work but Manda might. So manda if you see this can you put some up. If not then I can put some up for you when I get home.:2thumb:


I'll be waiting, patiently. Right here.

What do they need, a few hides, heat mat, water bowl, some decor?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

However Morgan here is Neo


----------



## ilovetoads2

OMG! happened across a thread about people who are on benefits getting cheap or free vet fees...anyway, I had said that I have spent at least 1500 on my stuff so far and was challenged...so here was my reply...what do you think, did I get everything? :lol2:


Originally Posted by Omerov1986 
Prey tell, give me a run down inventory that has cost you "£1500" this should be a right laugh

Normally I would ignore this comment, but I was just having this conversation with my husband last night and so decided to try to add it all up...here goes...

Three red eyed tree frogs plus delivery £175.00
Exo terra for frogs £98.00
Light hood for said tank £40.00
Bulbs for said light hood £45.00
pump £28.00
Coco panels, vines, plants and decor to date for this tank £80.00
(this is a natural set up that has been changed several times in two years)
466



Second tank:
2 day geckos and delivery £160.00
Exo terra £86.00
light hood £30.00
lights £30
wood £20
plants and other £25

third tank 
two fire bellied toads and delivery £45
tank £30
decor £20
lid £30.00
light hood £20
bulb £25
filter £15.00

fourth tank
tank free
everything for made to measure lid £65.00
paint £5.00
perspex dividers £30

Fifth tank quarantine

exo terra £86.00 
light hood £30
bulbs £10 (because they are just daylight bulbs)

Heat mats x 3 £25.00
Thermostats £80.00
Humidity and Thermostats £50.00
at least £60.00 for silicone and expanding foam
£20 hydroleca bags
egg crate £15
4 cricket keepers for live foods £20.00

so far it is 1,498

on top of this is extra water bowls, feeding rocks, all the vit dusts and food for livefoods, a years and a half worth of bottled water as I have only just started using conditioner)

Furniture to hold tanks £130.00 (and this only holds two)

as I said, at least 1,500 and there is bound to be tonnes I have not included.

Ask anyone in the Amphibs section how much their set ups cost and they will tell you. But they are all worth it...and my collection is slowly growing...
__________________


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll be waiting, patiently. Right here.
> 
> What do they need, a few hides, heat mat, water bowl, some decor?


Yeah our corns, cause they are small have two hides made out of toilet roll tubes cut in half and a waterbowl. Although our bigger one has aspen bedding, two exoterra hides one, large one small(hot and cool ends) and the exoterra fake climbers and a water bowl.

The royal is slightly different he has newspaper with a plantpot with a hole for him to get in upside down as a hide and a waterbowl.

All of them are then placed with just a quarter of the Rub on the heat mat/heat strip on a thermostat. SO EASY TO LOOK AFTER.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ilovetoads2 said:


> OMG! happened across a thread about people who are on benefits getting cheap or free vet fees...anyway, I had said that I have spent at least 1500 on my stuff so far and was challenged...so here was my reply...what do you think, did I get everything? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Omerov1986
> Prey tell, give me a run down inventory that has cost you "£1500" this should be a right laugh
> 
> Normally I would ignore this comment, but I was just having this conversation with my husband last night and so decided to try to add it all up...here goes...
> 
> Three red eyed tree frogs plus delivery £175.00
> Exo terra for frogs £98.00
> Light hood for said tank £40.00
> Bulbs for said light hood £45.00
> pump £28.00
> Coco panels, vines, plants and decor to date for this tank £80.00
> (this is a natural set up that has been changed several times in two years)
> 466
> 
> 
> 
> Second tank:
> 2 day geckos and delivery £160.00
> Exo terra £86.00
> light hood £30.00
> lights £30
> wood £20
> plants and other £25
> 
> third tank
> two fire bellied toads and delivery £45
> tank £30
> decor £20
> lid £30.00
> light hood £20
> bulb £25
> filter £15.00
> 
> fourth tank
> tank free
> everything for made to measure lid £65.00
> paint £5.00
> perspex dividers £30
> 
> Fifth tank quarantine
> 
> exo terra £86.00
> light hood £30
> bulbs £10 (because they are just daylight bulbs)
> 
> Heat mats x 3 £25.00
> Thermostats £80.00
> Humidity and Thermostats £50.00
> at least £60.00 for silicone and expanding foam
> £20 hydroleca bags
> egg crate £15
> 4 cricket keepers for live foods £20.00
> 
> so far it is 1,498
> 
> on top of this is extra water bowls, feeding rocks, all the vit dusts and food for livefoods, a years and a half worth of bottled water as I have only just started using conditioner)
> 
> Furniture to hold tanks £130.00 (and this only holds two)
> 
> as I said, at least 1,500 and there is bound to be tonnes I have not included.
> 
> Ask anyone in the Amphibs section how much their set ups cost and they will tell you. But they are all worth it...and my collection is slowly growing...
> __________________


Yeah I have spent a fortune and am still buying bits, most tanks cost about £200 to set them up first time but i the spend about another £100 a couple of months later because i want to chnage things i.e. fake to real.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ilovetoads2 said:


> OMG! happened across a thread about people who are on benefits getting cheap or free vet fees...anyway, I had said that I have spent at least 1500 on my stuff so far and was challenged...so here was my reply...what do you think, did I get everything? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Omerov1986
> Prey tell, give me a run down inventory that has cost you "£1500" this should be a right laugh
> 
> Normally I would ignore this comment, but I was just having this conversation with my husband last night and so decided to try to add it all up...here goes...
> 
> Three red eyed tree frogs plus delivery £175.00
> Exo terra for frogs £98.00
> Light hood for said tank £40.00
> Bulbs for said light hood £45.00
> pump £28.00
> Coco panels, vines, plants and decor to date for this tank £80.00
> (this is a natural set up that has been changed several times in two years)
> 466
> 
> 
> 
> Second tank:
> 2 day geckos and delivery £160.00
> Exo terra £86.00
> light hood £30.00
> lights £30
> wood £20
> plants and other £25
> 
> third tank
> two fire bellied toads and delivery £45
> tank £30
> decor £20
> lid £30.00
> light hood £20
> bulb £25
> filter £15.00
> 
> fourth tank
> tank free
> everything for made to measure lid £65.00
> paint £5.00
> perspex dividers £30
> 
> Fifth tank quarantine
> 
> exo terra £86.00
> light hood £30
> bulbs £10 (because they are just daylight bulbs)
> 
> Heat mats x 3 £25.00
> Thermostats £80.00
> Humidity and Thermostats £50.00
> at least £60.00 for silicone and expanding foam
> £20 hydroleca bags
> egg crate £15
> 4 cricket keepers for live foods £20.00
> 
> so far it is 1,498
> 
> on top of this is extra water bowls, feeding rocks, all the vit dusts and food for livefoods, a years and a half worth of bottled water as I have only just started using conditioner)
> 
> Furniture to hold tanks £130.00 (and this only holds two)
> 
> as I said, at least 1,500 and there is bound to be tonnes I have not included.
> 
> Ask anyone in the Amphibs section how much their set ups cost and they will tell you. But they are all worth it...and my collection is slowly growing...
> __________________


Great reply :lol2:
not sure how much i've spent on my things!


----------



## ilovetoads2

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I have spent a fortune and am still buying bits, most tanks cost about £200 to set them up first time but i the spend about another £100 a couple of months later because i want to chnage things i.e. fake to real.


That's just it...it is almost impossible to tell for sure...it just keeps getting poured in! Plants always need replacing, and we all get the itch to change them about! :lol2:

I did not really realise just how much I was spending, luckily though it is starting to get to a point where I have a little extra of stuff, so they can only get cheaper :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Great reply.
I want to go find this thread and see what is being said!

My most expensive viv set up was my leos :whistling2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

it was in snakes, but I clicked on new posts by mistake and found it...I think I rubbed someone up the wrong way by putting...

''right, now I have to take my kids to school before I go to work :whistling2:''

You lot would have seen the funny side...this guy didnt. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ILT2....My exo minus frogs

Exo - £80

Lighthoods - £45

Bulbs - £60

Acrylic lid - £10

Misting system- £90

Substrate, leca etc - £20

Tree fern - £50

Vines etc - £20

Plants - £150

£525. One tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah our corns, cause they are small have two hides made out of toilet roll tubes cut in half and a waterbowl. Although our bigger one has aspen bedding, two exoterra hides one, large one small(hot and cool ends) and the exoterra fake climbers and a water bowl.
> 
> The royal is slightly different he has newspaper with a plantpot with a hole for him to get in upside down as a hide and a waterbowl.
> 
> All of them are then placed with just a quarter of the Rub on the heat mat/heat strip on a thermostat. SO EASY TO LOOK AFTER.


Awesome.

I like blood pythons now.


----------



## manda88

I don't have any pics of our RUBs, Morg, sorry. I'll get a pic for you later and post them. They're boring as hell but the babies seem quite happy in them. Diego likes to burrow in his aspen, he's so cute.
Anything rear fanged would really have to chew on you before it got it's teeth into you I think. I love hoggies, they're adorable! Not a fan of rat snakes even though they're like exactly the same as corns, they're just less colourful. What happened to the garter snake plan?
ILT2, great reply, it's fun putting people in their place!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I like blood pythons now.


Yeah I am not the biggest fan of them but they are cool. Think its just the colouration of them I find a bit weird.

I think you should go out and get one NOW!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> ILT2....My exo minus frogs
> 
> Exo - £80
> 
> Lighthoods - £45
> 
> Bulbs - £60
> 
> Acrylic lid - £10
> 
> Misting system- £90
> 
> Substrate, leca etc - £20
> 
> Tree fern - £50
> 
> Vines etc - £20
> 
> Plants - £150
> 
> £525. One tank.


All for you to put nothing in it hey. Or is this one with something in it? [:lol:]


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> ILT2....My exo minus frogs
> 
> Exo - £80
> 
> Lighthoods - £45
> 
> Bulbs - £60
> 
> Acrylic lid - £10
> 
> Misting system- £90
> 
> Substrate, leca etc - £20
> 
> Tree fern - £50
> 
> Vines etc - £20
> 
> Plants - £150
> 
> £525. One tank.


I knew I was being conservative...but thought it better to underestimate. My first ever set up cost loads, all the plants and wood and that were from dartfrog and I made several mistakes...never mind...as I said, they are all worth it.:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's the one infested with slugs!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I am not the biggest fan of them but they are cool. Think its just the colouration of them I find a bit weird.
> 
> I think you should go out and get one NOW!!!!:whistling2:


Tell me what size rub I need and I might....they have like cheap rubs down the road from me here.


----------



## RhianB87

How much could I sell a 30x30x30 Zoomed viv for? 
Not to sure if I want to fill it so think it maybe best to sell it. Its brand new as well!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Quote:
Originally Posted by Omerov1986 
Prey tell, give me a run down inventory that has cost you "£1500" this should be a right laugh, getting your kids to school before work? I sense some sarcasm here
Are you retarded?

I've spent over £500 on one tank minus the animals. I don't dare add up my total for everything.

SMASHES HAMMER ON HEAD.

_MORGAN, YOU ARE LOVED FOR YOUR WAY WITH WORDS_ :flrt:
:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Literary genius it must be said.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Literary genius it must be said.


Yeah i really laughed at that comment as well.

Morg it all depends on what size blood python you get. If you get an adult then a 50ltr underbed RUB.


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> I knew I was being conservative...but thought it better to underestimate. My first ever set up cost loads, all the plants and wood and that were from dartfrog and I made several mistakes...never mind...as I said, they are all worth it.:blush:


 
You forgot to mention the frequent replacement of filter medium for your filters! That'll add a few quid on!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah i really laughed at that comment as well.
> 
> Morg it all depends on what size blood python you get. If you get an adult then a 50ltr underbed RUB.


 
I wana start with a little baaabeeeee.

Not def a blood, it's me remember, I change my mind more times than...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wana start with a little baaabeeeee.
> 
> Not def a blood, it's me remember, I change my mind more times than...


Yeah there is that, well our corns are in 1.75 ltr Rubs and they will then go up to a 9ltr, then 13 ltr and so on. Very cheap to buy.


----------



## manda88

I'd have thought a blood python should go in one a little bigger than a 50 litre, like a 64 litre or something, dunno how big they get, I don't really like them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'd have thought a blood python should go in one a little bigger than a 50 litre, like a 64 litre or something, dunno how big they get, I don't really like them.


7ft max for a female or summink.

Ahhhh I hate being indecsive.

Or do I? lol.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I don't like to think about using rubs...simply because I've got space under my bed that could be filled with em!!

I feel soooo bored today....got loads of stuff waiting to be done but got no space to do em yet....everythings getting moved about but as the spot in the garage is filled with rolls of carpet, I can't shift my toads out there which is the starting point of the whole operation...as per sad diagram I did...lol











Although on a good note...the baby corn my bro bought last week ate its first pinkie this morning :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> 7ft max for a female or summink.
> 
> Ahhhh I hate being indecsive.
> 
> Or do I? lol.


I thought they were smaller than that, but yeah they will need a bigger RUB when fully grown, but by then you could have built your very own huge VIV for it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I thought they were smaller than that, but yeah they will need a bigger RUB when fully grown, but by then you could have built your very own huge VIV for it.


The OH is cool with snakes. WIN.

oooh ohhh ohhh. SO I have two hides already and a water bowl somewhere, plus a heatmat. Just need a rub and a stat....


----------



## RhianB87

Ive had a boring day as well!

Been waiting since 8:30 for 2 phone calls which have never happened!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> The OH is cool with snakes. WIN.
> 
> oooh ohhh ohhh. SO I have two hides already and a water bowl somewhere, plus a heatmat. Just need a rub and a stat....


AWESOME, go forth and buy then!!!!! You wont be able to just keep one though. They are like frogs addictive. But then again you might just start decorating RUBS and not filling them now.:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've been sat in the shop all day, only had 4 customers since 10am and I feel like 's word' :whip: day off tomorrow though and my lovely boyfriend is staying over tonight :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> AWESOME, go forth and buy then!!!!! You wont be able to just keep one though. They are like frogs addictive. But then again you might just start decorating RUBS and not filling them now.:whistling2:


Hopefully £500 wont be spent on a RUB :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also what temp are you corns heat mats?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> AWESOME, go forth and buy then!!!!! You wont be able to just keep one though. They are like frogs addictive. But then again you might just start decorating RUBS and not filling them now.:whistling2:


Probably. I haven't decided on a snake though!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Go on... prove us wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Hopefully £500 wont be spent on a RUB :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also what temp are you corns heat mats?


TBF, that viv is like my showpiece.


----------



## manda88

Our corns heat mat is set to turn off when it reaches about 32C and they seem quite happy, if they're too hot then they just move to the cooler end which is at about 22C most of the time. They're growing like grass so I must be doing something right!
I wish I could buy more snakes  Matt, why didn't we buy a mansion?!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Hopefully £500 wont be spent on a RUB :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also what temp are you corns heat mats?


The corns are at 30 in the hot end and around 25 cool end.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Our corns heat mat is set to turn off when it reaches about 32C and they seem quite happy, if they're too hot then they just move to the cooler end which is at about 22C most of the time. They're growing like grass so I must be doing something right!
> I wish I could buy more snakes  Matt, why didn't we buy a mansion?!


Because we dont have the MONEY!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> TBF, that viv is like my showpiece.


And a very very nice show piece it is.

It will look better with animal in it though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> And a very very nice show piece it is.
> 
> It will look better with animal in it though.


Maybe.

So what size rub should I go for? Lets face it Im prob going to end up with a royal.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tell me what size rub I need and I might....they have like cheap rubs down the road from me here.


Blood python are awesome there soo fat by far my favorite snake when I used to keep and breed leis I used contico boxes they sell them in quirt a few reptile shops or hardware websites there a good size and u can burly vented ones there cheap enough I think the largest with mesh are about 18 quid this is what I would use!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe.
> 
> So what size rub should I go for? Lets face it Im prob going to end up with a royal.


Go for a 5ltr if you are getting a hatchling royal one that has a bit of height and at max 30cmsx20cms. i will take a pick of mine later and you can see what sort of thing i have.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> Blood python are awesome there soo fat by far my favorite snake when I used to keep and breed leis I used contico boxes they sell them in quirt a few reptile shops or hardware websites there a good size and u can burly vented ones there cheap enough I think the largest with mesh are about 18 quid this is what I would use!


 
Got a link?

Are bloods really shy? They're so fat and awesome.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe.
> 
> So what size rub should I go for? Lets face it Im prob going to end up with a royal.


 if u get a royal get a spider I would personally any one looked at dumirils boas another nice 6 foot snake there cites but reasonably cheap about a ton last time I looked


----------



## shadesg53

mrblue2008 said:


> oh bum i wanted to be first! not fair want another off topic thread! :lol2: Lord Of Rings is ace, must admit he does grate a little on me in Lord of Rings, always thought Sam was a better hobbit!


 
yeah sam is well better. If he hadent been there Frodo would have well folded long before Mordor!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> if u get a royal get a spider I would personally any one looked at dumirils boas another nice 6 foot snake there cites but reasonably cheap about a ton last time I looked


There's too many to choose from.

I like all carpets aswell.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Are bloods really shy? They're so fat and awesome.


Crystal palace used to have them in a nice tank they were one of the only snakes which I saw out all the time u get black ones too but the reds are better


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahh man now I like the look of boas :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer

not my image but u no blood pythons are awesome









god damn u morgan im suppose to be cutting down now i want a snake again


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh man now I like the look of boas :lol2:


ha ha i had a surinham red tail boa before its all about the albinos tho kahl dam strains are the ones


----------



## RhianB87

Ive just had to google these to see what they look like and they are stunning! Amazing colours!


----------



## manda88

The one in that pic is huuuuge! I really don't like it, and I'm not particularly a fan of boas either, I don't like their heads. I almost got tagged in the face by a hatchling burmese at the weekend! Little b**tard.
Royals are lovely but I think the downsides to them is the fussy feeding and the not very activeness, they're like the horned frog of the snake world.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm tentatively saying I will go for a BOA.


----------



## jaykickboxer

make sure u get a surinham type or the other expensiver one as commons lose most there marking as the get bigger


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

That blood python is insane, I didn't realise they got that thick. What do they eat Rabbits.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jaykickboxer said:


> make sure u get a surinham type or the other expensiver one as commons lose most there marking as the get bigger


 
oh rly?

Expensive sounds pricey.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Morgan Freeman said:


> oh rly?
> 
> Expensive sounds pricey.


Nah about 125 From a breeder I think


----------



## jaykickboxer

Yeh matt it's mahousive! I seen some biggens but not that size to be fair I gotta thing for fat pets , Morgan I think there about 170 shop price


----------



## manda88

Here's pics of the RUBs, Morg. The first is Diego in his 18 litre, he's about 2ft at the mo and he'll probably live in there for another couple of months at least.










And this is one of the hatchling RUBs, 1.75 litre and this is the biggest hatchling I have, she seems pretty happy in there and again will probs live in there for another month or so.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flatmate hates snakes 

Might just not tell him.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flatmate hates snakes
> 
> Might just not tell him.


Tough sh*t! All of my friends and family have seen my snakes and fallen in love with them pretty much, apart from one friend who just went on about how ugly and horrible they were, I had half a mind to punch her in the face and tell her she's ugly, but I restrained myself.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm getting a cali king from CPR!

The caresheet said 12inch x 10inch for under 6 months.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm getting a cali king from CPR!
> 
> The caresheet said 12inch x 10inch for under 6 months.


Woo! Are you going to go and get it yourself or just order one from the site? And how come you've decided on one of those? There's a pair of albinos for sale near me, £100 for both, one's a visual stripe as well. Dunno how old they are though.


----------



## RhianB87

WOOO I was talking to my mum about getting a snake. Told her all about the space etc and she has said she will think about it. Which if she says that it means yes! WOOOO!!
But I have promised I wont get one till I get more money coming in and sort out my viv table. So hopefully if I get a new job soon or more hours I maybe able to buy on in portsmouth!
:no1:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> WOOO I was talking to my mum about getting a snake. Told her all about the space etc and she has said she will think about it. Which if she says that it means yes! WOOOO!!
> But I have promised I wont get one till I get more money coming in and sort out my viv table. So hopefully if I get a new job soon or more hours I maybe able to buy on in portsmouth!
> :no1:


You don't need to earn more money to have a snake, a homeless person would be able to afford to look after one, their rub costs a tenner and a mouse a week costs 50p! Done! Easiest pet EVER. And cute, too! Are you getting a corn? What morph will you get?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> You don't need to earn more money to have a snake, a homeless person would be able to afford to look after one, their rub costs a tenner and a mouse a week costs 50p! Done! Easiest pet EVER. And cute, too! Are you getting a corn? What morph will you get?


I struggle to feed the guys I have got at the mo, so I would be happier waiting a bit longer really. The main this is sorting out the table which will cost me about £50 on wood other wise i dont have anywhere to put it!

Yeah I will be getting a corn as they only get to 4 foot :whistling2:

Not sure on morphs yet will have a look around nearer the time.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OH helped me choose. I'm unbelievably indecisive, you may have noticed. But these aren't too big or too small and I lurves de colours. Pretty cheap which is a bonus.

Might pop down there or see if anywhere else has them.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I struggle to feed the guys I have got at the mo, so I would be happier waiting a bit longer really. The main this is sorting out the table which will cost me about £50 on wood other wise i dont have anywhere to put it!
> 
> Yeah I will be getting a corn as they only get to 4 foot :whistling2:
> 
> Not sure on morphs yet will have a look around nearer the time.


If you only want it to get to 4 foot then you'll have to get a boy! The girls can get to about 6ft! Get a cinder please so I can pair it to one of my girls in a few years time :2thumb:



Morgan Freeman said:


> OH helped me choose. I'm unbelievably indecisive, you may have noticed. But these aren't too big or too small and I lurves de colours. Pretty cheap which is a bonus.
> 
> Might pop down there or see if anywhere else has them.


How far is the shop from you? I've been there once but this was before the snake obsession, so I didn't think much of it. I'd probably love it if I went again, but it took about an hour to get there, it's right in the centre of a really busy town!
I would imagine there are some for sale in the classifieds if you search.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I dont now, nor will I ever do snakes! :lol2:

After growing up in the States I have seen my fair share. Rattlesnakes, King Snakes, Cotton mouths...nope, put me off for life! Even the common grass or garter snake made me cringe and run!!!

Then when I realised that there were some harmless and attractive ones after my friend got a corn, I watched her feed a pinky...she opened the door, and the bloody thing bit her! Right on the hand! Now, obviously they are not poisonous...but if it bites...I could not do it...nice to look at through glass, but could never touch or keep one! 
:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ilovetoads2 said:


> I dont now, nor will I ever do snakes! :lol2:
> 
> After growing up in the States I have seen my fair share. Rattlesnakes, King Snakes, Cotton mouths...nope, put me off for life! Even the common grass or garter snake made me cringe and run!!!
> 
> Then when I realised that there were some harmless and attractive ones after my friend got a corn, I watched her feed a pinky...she opened the door, and the bloody thing bit her! Right on the hand! Now, obviously they are not poisonous...but if it bites...I could not do it...nice to look at through glass, but could never touch or keep one!
> :lol2:


Snakes are awesome, my little python fed with us for the first time yesterday. He struck so hard at the rat pup, i accidently dropped the tongs in his enclosure. Scared the s:censor:t out of me:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Snakes are awesome, my little python fed with us for the first time yesterday. He struck so hard at the rat pup, i accidently dropped the tongs in his enclosure. Scared the s:censor:t out of me:lol2:


Glad to hear it is feeding ok  
Haha I guess he was hungry! 

Has your other little one fed yet?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like snakes now but I hate RUBs.
They look (wait for it...) RUBbish.

Keeping snakes in vivs sounds a bit much too. 'ooh they might ingest substrate or rub their little bellies on it and get sore'.

How these animals cope in the wild I do not know.
Same goes with frogs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I like snakes now but I hate RUBs.
> They look (wait for it...) RUBbish.
> 
> Keeping snakes in vivs sounds a bit much too. 'ooh they might ingest substrate or rub their little bellies on it and get sore'.
> 
> How these animals cope in the wild I do not know.
> Same goes with frogs.


I know they must just be very careful in the wild


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Glad to hear it is feeding ok
> Haha I guess he was hungry!
> 
> Has your other little one fed yet?


She's doing well thanks, obviously I took her to Kempton for Nigel (cornmorphs) to get her feeding for me again, and he's already managed to get her to eat one, it was a boiled pinkie though rather than just a defrosted one. Last time I stpoke to him he said he was going to try her again in a couple of days, so I imagine she's fed again  She'll probably be in shed at the moment so obviously she won't be feeding again til she's shed. Can't wait to see her again, I miss her loads!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What size rub ?

http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/rub/b09_0litre.phpsI 

Should I get to start? ordering now lolz.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> She's doing well thanks, obviously I took her to Kempton for Nigel (cornmorphs) to get her feeding for me again, and he's already managed to get her to eat one, it was a boiled pinkie though rather than just a defrosted one. Last time I stpoke to him he said he was going to try her again in a couple of days, so I imagine she's fed again  She'll probably be in shed at the moment so obviously she won't be feeding again til she's shed. Can't wait to see her again, I miss her loads!


Glad she has managed to feed


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What size rub ?
> 
> http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/rub/b09_0litre.phpsI
> 
> Should I get to start? ordering now lolz.


Depends how big it is, but I think a 9 litre would be too big yet. If it's a little hatchling then a 1.75 litre rub would be fine, or a 3 or 4 litre, and then once it's outgrown that then the 9 litre will be fine.



FallenAngel said:


> Glad she has managed to feed


Thanks, me too :flrt: I can't stop looking at all the corns for sale in the classifieds, it's terrible.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cb10 could be any size, waiting to hear back.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cb10 could be any size, waiting to hear back.


Very true. Just see what they recommend, I'm sure they'll tell you what sort of stuff you'll need.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sup fools. I want Jay's leucs and setup so bad.

Momma would keeeeell me though.

Any news on that cham, M&M?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Does anyone know if soil will stick to G4?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> Does anyone know if soil will stick to G4?


 
Would have thought so if it was dry.......Try a small patch.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Sup fools. I want Jay's leucs and setup so bad.
> 
> Momma would keeeeell me though.
> 
> Any news on that cham, M&M?


Get them anyway! I'm going to name your new cham for you, and you'll have no choice but to call her that. I did that with Dan's cowfish he bought the other week and called it Hughbert. It's so cool!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Get them anyway! I'm going to name your new cham for you, and you'll have no choice but to call her that. I did that with Dan's cowfish he bought the other week and called it Hughbert. It's so cool!


Well the male is called Bryn so I was thinking of sticking with the Gavin & Stacey theme... but if it's a good name...

TEXT ME BACK AND REPLY TO MY QUESTIONS.

Kthankzbaix


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Well the male is called Bryn so I was thinking of sticking with the Gavin & Stacey theme... but if it's a good name...
> 
> TEXT ME BACK AND REPLY TO MY QUESTIONS.
> 
> Kthankzbaix


I am replying! I'll probably call it something like Martha or Doreen. An old persons name cos they look like frail old people.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I am replying! I'll probably call it something like Martha or Doreen. An old persons name cos they look like frail old people.


Nessa it is.


----------



## lovepets

for sex call 07895792554


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Nessa it is.


No cos I know someone called Nessa and she's annoying as hell and super ugly. It can have a double barrelled name or something, Martha-Nessa!


----------



## ipreferaflan

lovepets said:


> for sex call 07895792554


No.



manda88 said:


> No cos I know someone called Nessa and she's annoying as hell and super ugly. It can have a double barrelled name or something, Martha-Nessa!


Martha! ha

Ness.


----------



## manda88

Martha, Mavis, Maureen, Doreen, Barbara, Mabel, Agnes, Agatha, Doris, Ivy, Florence, Nora.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like Doris.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Marilieze.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Betty or Beryl!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Aren't we good to you Flanny, getting you a pygmy female, and bringing it over. Saving you courier charges and everything!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

God yeah I forgot about all the B's! Beatrice! Merryl is another good one, my boss is called Merryl but she's not old. Beatrice is a great name.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Do any of you have any leca balls laying around?

I will pay for them and dont need shit loads...stupid garden centre out here in the boonies say they only sell it in the spring...???

This sucks...just waiting all the time at every turn...I want to get it done!

Oh, and can you glue moss to a background and will it grow?


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Do any of you have any leca balls laying around?
> 
> I will pay for them and dont need shit loads...stupid garden centre out here in the boonies say they only sell it in the spring...???
> 
> This sucks...just waiting all the time at every turn...I want to get it done!
> 
> Oh, and can you glue moss to a background and will it grow?


Are there none available on the internet? And I have no idea about the moss, what background is it? If you have xaxim then that can grow moss on it naturally!
I missed my Animal avatar so I've changed it back :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Use pebbles.


----------



## Jezza84

so tempted to get a royal python any one here got one and what they like?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love the muppet avatars. They're the best.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jezza84 said:


> so tempted to get a royal python any one here got one and what they like?


Nope. Nobody on here has one. Not anybody.

Nobody.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Use pebbles.


 Yeah, slightly heavier, but dead cheap and just as good.

Jay, I'm really interested in your black-spined toads: how much are you looking for?


----------



## manda88

Jezza84 said:


> so tempted to get a royal python any one here got one and what they like?


Me and Maffew have one, but we've only had him a week and a half, he's super cute but doesn't do a lot, so if you're happy with a snake that sits and does nothing then they're great, if you want one that's active, then they're crap!



ipreferaflan said:


> Nope. Nobody on here has one. Not anybody.
> 
> Nobody.


No pygmy chameleon for YOU.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Are corns active?


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I missed my Animal avatar so I've changed it back :2thumb:


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Are corns active?


 
They are a lot more active then royals


----------



## Jezza84

the daughters King snake(AKA Fluffy) dont do allot but i still like it, i only just learned they only grow to 5 ft ish i was allways put off thinking pythons get huge but quite like the idea of getting one of these.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Are corns active?


Depends what you mean by 'active'! My hatchlings move around a lot and are wiggly when I hold them, but Diego my yearling is really really active, as soon as we walk into the room he comes out to say hello, and he seems to enjoy being held, he's really lovely and friendly. I'm sure the hatchlings will be the same as they get bigger, I handle them every so often to get them used to it.



Pipkin28 said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


I'm glad you approve!



FallenAngel said:


> They are a lot more active then royals


That they are! When Neo comes out he just sits on your hand, bless him. He is so cute.
Did you ever hear anything about your interview?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Milk snakes all the way.



I am gay.


----------



## manda88

Gaboon viper.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Milk snakes all the way.


Not really a fan of them. Find them a bit worm like.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Someone edited my post!

They're beautiful things. They are colourful.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Milk snakes? Oh dear.

I'm going to get my rub after work ROFL.

I'm getting a CB06 hopefully now.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Gaboon viper.


 They are beautiful....:whistling2:

My two-year-old corn Blue (who isn't. At all. Which is why that's his name.) is *very* active, and always looking for food, except when he's going into shed. Then he's cranky and hides away.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Come on. That's gorgeous.


----------



## ipreferaflan




----------



## Ron Magpie

They're a bit shy though. I know corns are common as muck, but that's partly cos they make great pets:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

See they are just overgrown slightly colourful BORING worms.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> They're a bit shy though. I know corns are common as muck, but that's partly cos they make great pets:2thumb:


Yeah I bet. I like corns when they're little but really... they're the colour beige of the snake world.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Milk snakes? Oh dear.
> 
> I'm going to get my rub after work ROFL.
> 
> I'm getting a CB06 hopefully now.


Is buying a RUB after work really that hilarious?! I'm gonna have to try it! You've been doing a lot of lol'ing recently, Morg, are you ok?!



Ron Magpie said:


> They are beautiful....:whistling2:
> 
> My two-year-old corn Blue (who isn't. At all. Which is why that's his name.) is *very* active, and always looking for food, except when he's going into shed. Then he's cranky and hides away.


They're awesome aren't they, wouldn't want one though, I'd be sh*t scared to go in the same room as it!
Even when Diego is in shed he seems pretty happy, he is obviously less active and gets a bit nervous if I open his tub, but he wouldn't get angry at me or anything, he's so lovely. I love my little hatchlings too, I fed Duende last night and he was still hungry after his first pinkie, and as I put his waterbowl back in he went for my finger, but only opened his mouth at it rather than actually striking it, silly beggar. They're so adorable!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm fine.

You're tempting me with corns now. I like the red ones. Dunno the morph.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah I bet. I like corns when they're little but really... they're the colour beige of the snake world.


But they come in like every colour under the sun apart from green and blue! What more could you want?! I don't like milks because they're the same width all the way down, and they hurt my eyes with the brightness of their colours.
I'm off to go and look at your pygmy cham now, see ya! : victory:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm fine.
> 
> You're tempting me with corns now. I like the red ones. Dunno the morph.


Normals/hypos/amels, they're all red. Have a look on iansvivarium.com, they've got literally every morph on there.


----------



## Pipkin28

If I ever get a corn, I want want just like this...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> If I ever get a corn, I want want just like this...
> 
> image


An anery, we have an Anery caramel Motley. They are gorgeous little things.


----------



## Pipkin28

Yup, an anery motley. I'm not keen on the red ones and I've never really liked any albino animal, the red eyes are a bit too freaky unless of course they're retf's, of course! But I've just seen this charcoal one and I like very much, too....

I want, I want, I want.....


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> Yup, an anery motley. I'm not keen on the red ones and I've never really liked any albino animal, the red eyes are a bit too freaky unless of course they're retf's, of course! But I've just seen this charcoal one and I like very much, too....
> 
> I want, I want, I want.....
> 
> image


Yeah they are quite nice, we have a granite that are very similar it is het for charcoal along with many other things.

I still have an hour and 40 mins left at work :bash:


----------



## Pipkin28

I feel for you mate..... I'm off now, I've had quite enough for one day!

Enjoy the rest of your 1 hour 40!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

See ya, Right who wants to talk to me now. I have to have something to do as i certainly don't want to work.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG I want a "Fire".

Got my RUB, they look bigger than I thought they would. Just need to make some hides from old ice cream boxes, silicone and duuuurttt.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG I want a "Fire".
> 
> Got my RUB, they look bigger than I thought they would. Just need to make some hides from old ice cream boxes, silicone and duuuurttt.


A fire what. Are you getting the 06 cali king and what do you need silicone a duuuuurttt for? Are you covering the ice cream tubs in silcone and then applying dirt to make it look natural.

You just cant keep it simple can you Morgan........


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> If I ever get a corn, I want want just like this...
> 
> image


They're my favourite, too! I love anerys, our little motley is so adorable, he's tiny! Our granite girl looks just like the one you've pictured, but she's getting lighter with each shed, she's beautiful.



Pipkin28 said:


> Yup, an anery motley. I'm not keen on the red ones and I've never really liked any albino animal, the red eyes are a bit too freaky unless of course they're retf's, of course! But I've just seen this charcoal one and I like very much, too....
> 
> I want, I want, I want.....
> 
> image


I'm not a fan of the albinos either, never really liked amels but they're growing on me a little more now, they're much nicer looking as hatchlings than adults. Check out the platinum morph corn, they are stunning!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG I want a "Fire".
> 
> Got my RUB, they look bigger than I thought they would. Just need to make some hides from old ice cream boxes, silicone and duuuurttt.


Ah yeah forgot about fires, they're alright. Lavas are similar too I think. I was going to say to you that RUBs look much bigger in real life than on the screen! When you said you'd rather get the 80 litre I was gonna say that's gonna be huuuuuge! The 50 litre we've got is massive.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ah yeah forgot about fires, they're alright. Lavas are similar too I think. I was going to say to you that RUBs look much bigger in real life than on the screen! When you said you'd rather get the 80 litre I was gonna say that's gonna be huuuuuge! The 50 litre we've got is massive.


They are mahooosive. And oi call me back then!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> A fire what. Are you getting the 06 cali king and what do you need silicone a duuuuurttt for? Are you covering the ice cream tubs in silcone and then applying dirt to make it look natural.
> 
> You just cant keep it simple can you Morgan........



I dunno, I want to start with an adult. Can't be bothered getting a hatchling. If I find out if the 06 King has been handled/is tame I might go for that, or if I can find a nice adult corn I'll go for that.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dunno, I want to start with an adult. Can't be bothered getting a hatchling. If I find out if the 06 King has been handled/is tame I might go for that, or if I can find a nice adult corn I'll go for that.


Corns are usually really well tempered whereas cali kings are known for aggression. there are loads of either of them about so i suppose you will know when you see one and just buy it becauseyou love how it looks. Always the way. Hence why manda has so many corns.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Adult Amel Corn at TC Reptiles, might trek down at the weekend.


----------



## manda88

I currently have Diego sitting on my head, he likes sitting on my shoulders on behind my neck, he loveses me! I think corns are great, I think people don't like them because EVERYONE has them, but then again EVERYONE has White's tree frogs or FBT's, and everyone still likes those!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I currently have Diego sitting on my head, he likes sitting on my shoulders on behind my neck, he loveses me! I think corns are great, I think people don't like them because EVERYONE has them, but then again EVERYONE has White's tree frogs or FBT's, and everyone still likes those!


WTF are awesome.

So it doesn't look like that guy wants my leo :/

Anyone?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Pipkin28 said:


> If I ever get a corn, I want want just like this...
> 
> image


Very similar to the one my bro just got. Stickered as a "Black Corn" lol
Scary that he knew it was an anery and I didn't tho!! im impressed 



On a 'phib note....Anyone got any ideas what I can do to these.....











Wanna dull em down a bit, moss or summit...just want some IDDEEAASSSSS

Ones for me cane toad and the smaller I think is gonna go in the new bufo tank


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, slightly heavier, but dead cheap and just as good.
> 
> Jay, I'm really interested in your black-spined toads: how much are you looking for?


Did not have a chance to get back to you...did use pebbles...but i only had big ones and now i think my land area is too high...it takes up about 5 inches:gasp:

It looks okay, but only from the front dead on, otherwise you cant see anything...i cant put water in for 3 days, so if it is water tight as it should be I will probably take the land side out and lower it some...pics to follow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

REDDEV1L said:


> Very similar to the one my bro just got. Stickered as a "Black Corn" lol
> Scary that he knew it was an anery and I didn't tho!! im impressed
> 
> 
> 
> On a 'phib note....Anyone got any ideas what I can do to these.....
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Wanna dull em down a bit, moss or summit...just want some IDDEEAASSSSS
> 
> Ones for me cane toad and the smaller I think is gonna go in the new bufo tank


I think they look fine as they are, maybe bury them down a bit in the substrate with some vines or creeping type plants clambering over them.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> WTF are awesome.
> 
> So it doesn't look like that guy wants my leo :/
> 
> Anyone?


It probably doesn't matter now, but I'm annoyed I didn't remember it earlier, bloodred is another red corn!! Haha. My bloodred girl is goooooorgeous, easily the best looking bloodred I've seen


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just ordering some stuff. I know you have paper towels, but what could an adult have for substrate? I was thinking of just using leaf litter.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just ordering some stuff. I know you have paper towels, but what could an adult have for substrate? I was thinking of just using leaf litter.


I use aspen, and will change my hatchlings onto it when they get a little bigger.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I use aspen, and will change my hatchlings onto it when they get a little bigger.


Fankooo.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Blue is an amelanistic motley- so mostly shades of brick red- and very gorgeous. I still haven't mastered photof:censor:t, but there is a pic of him in his newish set-up on my profile. I'm not really into morphs, but he seduced me!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Blue is an amelanistic motley- so mostly shades of brick red- and very gorgeous. I still haven't mastered photof:censor:t, but there is a pic of him in his newish set-up on my profile. I'm not really into morphs, but he seduced me!:lol2:


I much prefer amel motleys to standard amels, but like I said in a previous post I really like amels as hatchlings! I'm going to venture onto your profile now and have a look at him!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I use aspen, and will change my hatchlings onto it when they get a little bigger.


 I use a mix of leafmould and orchid bark- about 30/70. IJ scattered some dry leaves over it for 'artistic effect' :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OK everything ordered, now to find me a nice snakey.

If anyone is bored! I'm looking for an adult in any colour that isn't crap.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I much prefer amel motleys to standard amels, but like I said in a previous post I really like amels as hatchlings! I'm going to venture onto your profile now and have a look at him!


 Go for it! Crappy phone pic, but there you go.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OK everything ordered, now to find me a nice snakey.
> 
> If anyone is bored! I'm looking for an adult in any colour that isn't crap.


There are SH*Tloads on classifieds at the moment, if you're looking for corns that is. I saw an ad for kings earlier but I'm not sure where they are.



Ron Magpie said:


> Go for it! Crappy phone pic, but there you go.


He's beautiful! I like amels that don't have much white.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want an adult though.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want an adult though.


There are loads of adults on there!


----------



## Jezza84

Picked up 3 Azureus form Andie this evening!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jezza84 said:


> Picked up 3 Azureus form Andie this evening!!!


Awesome. Pics? Size? Nice? Tasty?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want an adult though.


 They grow quick! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Here you go, Morg, some adult corns for sale :2thumb: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/479810-top-quality-corns-sale-07s.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/569209-adult-sub-adult-corns.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/571286-adult-male-cornsnake-ghost-het.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/567652-nice-corn-morphs-inc-gravid.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/567122-boas-corns-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/546562-adult-corns-sale.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/511775-variety-corns.html

I would think there'll be something in there you'll like! I went a bit crazy on finding them, I'm obsessed with looking through the ads!


----------



## Jezza84

will post some pics tomorrow the lights are out now and they are sleeping


----------



## RhianB87

My friend keeps asking me if I want to breed my leo with one of his boys!! :bash:

I dont want to breed her but he cant see why I would want one just as a pet!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My friend keeps asking me if I want to breed my leo with one of his boys!! :bash:
> 
> I dont want to breed her but he cant see why I would want one just as a pet!


I would and then I'd keep all the babies for myself, mwahahaha!


----------



## RhianB87

She is my baby and I couldnt let a mean man do bad things to her!


----------



## manda88

Haha aww bless, I'm sure she won't mind not getting jiggy if she doesn't know it's available. I canny wait to breed my snakeys, as the eggs hatch I am literally going to sit there like Dr Evil, tapping my finger tips together going 'mwahahahaha'. It'll be great.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha aww bless, I'm sure she won't mind not getting jiggy if she doesn't know it's available. I canny wait to breed my snakeys, as the eggs hatch I am literally going to sit there like Dr Evil, tapping my finger tips together going 'mwahahahaha'. It'll be great.


She has been on her own for 6 years. She may turn into a crazy...erm mealworm lady... 

Haha I cant wait to get my snake in a few months :2thumb:
My dad doesnt know about it.. and my mums exact words. " he never goes in your room so wont know about it" :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> She has been on her own for 6 years. She may turn into a crazy...erm mealworm lady...
> 
> Haha I cant wait to get my snake in a few months :2thumb:
> My dad doesnt know about it.. and my mums exact words. " he never goes in your room so wont know about it" :whistling2:


Haha teamwork!! Brilliant. Are you going to get it from a breeder or a shop? You should get one from Portsmouth show!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Here you go, Morg, some adult corns for sale :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/479810-top-quality-corns-sale-07s.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/569209-adult-sub-adult-corns.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/571286-adult-male-cornsnake-ghost-het.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/567652-nice-corn-morphs-inc-gravid.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/567122-boas-corns-sale.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/546562-adult-corns-sale.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/511775-variety-corns.html
> 
> I would think there'll be something in there you'll like! I went a bit crazy on finding them, I'm obsessed with looking through the ads!


Ahhhhh thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> My dad doesnt know about it.. and my mums exact words. " he never goes in your room so wont know about it" :whistling2:


That sounds familiar lol, when I lived at home my dad had no idea I kept even one reptile, let alone having 4 vivs in my bedroom!

Dartfrog and ebay orders arrived, just waiting on almong leaves and stat now 

I hope I can get these flies breeding asap, meaning I can get some Tincs or Pums in a few weeks


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha teamwork!! Brilliant. Are you going to get it from a breeder or a shop? You should get one from Portsmouth show!


I think I am going to get it from the show!

I was just starting my phone interview and my calculation died and had to find another one... So she said she will call back in 15 mins but I dont know if she will! ARGHHHHH bloody technology!! :bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh, I hate being ill... my boyfriend had to take me to the emergency out of hours doctors on tuesday because I was in so much pain I couldnt swallow, turns out I have tonsilitus/glandular fever  I have no energy and have to stay off work ..which means i'm losing money because im not entitled to sick pay, due to only being part time  These antibiotics better flipping work!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhhhh thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuu


No worries! Personally I'd have a good look at ballpiefun's thread which is the first one in that line up, he's got some really good corns. You just missed another thread of his where he was importing corns from breeders in the US!



detail3r said:


> That sounds familiar lol, when I lived at home my dad had no idea I kept even one reptile, let alone having 4 vivs in my bedroom!
> 
> Dartfrog and ebay orders arrived, just waiting on almong leaves and stat now
> 
> I hope I can get these flies breeding asap, meaning I can get some Tincs or Pums in a few weeks


I love getting stuff through the post to do with the frogs, I ordered lots of plants from dartfrog yesterday so should hopefully receive them today or tomorrow 



FallenAngel said:


> I think I am going to get it from the show!
> 
> I was just starting my phone interview and my calculation died and had to find another one... So she said she will call back in 15 mins but I dont know if she will! ARGHHHHH bloody technology!! :bash:


Woo let me help you choose!! Haha. Jesus christ your interview people sound like they need some coffee!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Argh, I hate being ill... my boyfriend had to take me to the emergency out of hours doctors on tuesday because I was in so much pain I couldnt swallow, turns out I have tonsilitus/glandular fever  I have no energy and have to stay off work ..which means i'm losing money because im not entitled to sick pay, due to only being part time  These antibiotics better flipping work!


Sucks to be you, Jazz! Too much snogging given you glandular fever! :lol2: Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LOL Never enough snogging, My boyfreind seems to be fine for now...hope he doesnt get it!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> LOL Never enough snogging, My boyfreind seems to be fine for now...hope he doesnt get it!


Yeah too right, I've known quite a lot of people have glandular fever and it's not been a nice experience, so I can't say I envy you! Hopefully it'll go away fairly soon, not sure how long it lasts.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've heard a week - 2 weeks :bash: and apparently its a virus so antibiotics don't work, yet the doctor gave me some?! Guess thats for the tonsilitus though. I hate not being able to do anything


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've heard a week - 2 weeks :bash: and apparently its a virus so antibiotics don't work, yet the doctor gave me some?! Guess thats for the tonsilitus though. I hate not being able to do anything


Buy yourself a games console and you'll be sorted. Pokemon on the DS is where it's at!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've not played pokemon in years :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've not played pokemon in years :lol2:


I bought the newest one a couple of months ago and am still playing it, I've not been playing it religiously but if I'm bored and remember it then I'll play it, I love it! I've got an obsession with Marill, I've started filling one of the PC boxes with just Marills haha. I haven't found a Pikachu yet!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've heard a week - 2 weeks :bash: and apparently its a virus so antibiotics don't work, yet the doctor gave me some?! Guess thats for the tonsilitus though. I hate not being able to do anything


Penicillin treats tonsilitus.


----------



## RhianB87

WOOO I passed the interview. Have to go to an assessment centre in Woking in 2 weeks though to see how I am when talking to customers. 
:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah too right, I've known quite a lot of people have glandular fever and it's not been a nice experience, so I can't say I envy you! Hopefully it'll go away fairly soon, not sure how long it lasts.


It took me a year to fully recover and 5 years later I developed CFS which I still have.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> WOOO I passed the interview. Have to go to an assessment centre in Woking in 2 weeks though to see how I am when talking to customers.
> :2thumb:


Oh god! I'll make sure I stay in that day :Na_Na_Na_Na: Well done for getting through though!



Morgan Freeman said:


> It took me a year to fully recover and 5 years later I developed CFS which I still have.


What's CFS? And can you only get glandular fever through kissing?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What's CFS?


Chronic fatigue syndrome, which is a rather insulting name tbh. It's often grouped with M.E, but it's slightly different.



> And can you only get glandular fever through kissing?


No. Same way you can get any infectious virus.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oh god! I'll make sure I stay in that day :Na_Na_Na_Na: Well done for getting through though!


 
Thanks! 
I will be very stressed that day!

Good I can pop in for a cuppa


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Chronic fatigue syndrome, which is a rather insulting name tbh. It's often grouped with M.E, but it's slightly different.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Same way you can get any infectious virus.


So it just travels about in the air like a cold, I guess. CFS does sound horrible, I've read a lot of the thread in off topic and it sounds awful and very frustrating! It's weird that CFS is something that you can develop, rather than being something you're born with. If it's a 'syndrome', does that mean it can go away or is it something that's there for life?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> WOOO I passed the interview. Have to go to an assessment centre in Woking in 2 weeks though to see how I am when talking to customers.
> :2thumb:


 Yay you! :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:

Hope you feel better soon, Jazzy!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I love getting stuff through the post to do with the frogs, I ordered lots of plants from dartfrog yesterday so should hopefully receive them today or tomorrow


Awesome, hope your happy with them.

I have to say i'm not happy with all the plants, nor the overall look of the tank


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay you! :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, Jazzy!


 
Thanks :no1: I am well happy! I really need to leave where I am now and a full time job would be nice!


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Awesome, hope your happy with them.
> 
> I have to say i'm not happy with all the plants, nor the overall look of the tank


Aww how come? I must say I prefer choosing my own plants, like when I went up to dartfrog a few months ago we picked our own, but when I'd ordered a few from him before they were a bit tatty. Only one of those plants is actually still alive now! Good old prayer plant. It came with three leaves and now it has about 10!


----------



## detail3r

See for yourself in my build thread, I think what its missing is a feature such as a nice interesting piece of bogwood.

I will collect next time tbh, as I say a few of the cuttings are battered and bruised with the main stems snapped and i'm unsure if they'll even make it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks  I hope it doesnt last for years. I hate feeling weak and drained of energy


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> So it just travels about in the air like a cold, I guess. CFS does sound horrible, I've read a lot of the thread in off topic and it sounds awful and very frustrating! It's weird that CFS is something that you can develop, rather than being something you're born with. If it's a 'syndrome', does that mean it can go away or is it something that's there for life?


6% recovery rate :/


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> See for yourself in my build thread, I think what its missing is a feature such as a nice interesting piece of bogwood.
> 
> I will collect next time tbh, as I say a few of the cuttings are battered and bruised with the main stems snapped and i'm unsure if they'll even make it.


I'll have a look in a sec, it's a shame that the plants weren't in great nick. I hope mine are ok!! I'll be p*ssed off if £60 worth of plants are useless!



Morgan Freeman said:


> 6% recovery rate :/


That's crap. But 6% is better than 0%! Is that why you didn't come to Kempton? Fingers crossed you're ok to come to Portsmouth!! If not then we'll just have to carry you or something :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, I had a relapse. Most of the time I'm ok to do day out stuffs! :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I hope mine are ok!! I'll be p*ssed off if £60 worth of plants are useless!


Funny, thats how much I spent too. lol.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, I had a relapse. Most of the time I'm ok to do day out stuffs! :2thumb:


That's good then, I hope you can come to Portsmouth, it'd be nice to meet you!  Have you had a look through those classifieds I posted? I couldn't really see any kings for sale around the South East.



detail3r said:


> Funny, thats how much I spent too. lol.


Weird! Got some more to come too, as some of the things we were after were out of stock.


----------



## detail3r

Oooo, are you planning another viv?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's good then, I hope you can come to Portsmouth, it'd be nice to meet you!  Have you had a look through those classifieds I posted? I couldn't really see any kings for sale around the South East.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ditto that!

Yeah found one I love, but it's the OH birthday and I forgot! :gasp: So need to get her a present.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto that!
> 
> Yeah found one I love, but it's the OH birthday and I forgot! :gasp: So need to get her a present.


Ooooh which one did you like?! Was it one I posted?! I like to think I help people :flrt: What are you going to get her for her bday? Get her the snake and then say you'll look after it!

I'm getting lots of plants because we've had a 45x45x60 sitting around for months as our milk frogs were going to go in there when we got them, but they were so tiny we had to put them in a 30x30x45, but now that they're big enough we're going to plant up the bigger one for them! So far we've siliconed some xaxim panels onto the back and half of one side, and siliconed a branch right under where a basking lamp is going to go. If the plants turn up before the weekend then we'll get it planted up on Saturday. Then we'll have the smaller exo free and we'll get that set up for our RETF quarantine tank, cos hopefully we're getting a pair in the not so distant future.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha no she's not stupid!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha no she's not stupid!
> 
> image


Whatever that pic is meant to be of, it won't show me! :devil: Is it of what you're getting her?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No it's the "fire" I want.

I dunno what to get dat gurl.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No it's the "fire" I want.
> 
> I dunno what to get dat gurl.


Ooh you found one! Who's it from? I wanna seeeeee! Give her your leo!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That first guy! Its like a full orange/red colour.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I'm getting lots of plants because we've had a 45x45x60 sitting around for months as our milk frogs were going to go in there when we got them, but they were so tiny we had to put them in a 30x30x45, but now that they're big enough we're going to plant up the bigger one for them! So far we've siliconed some xaxim panels onto the back and half of one side, and siliconed a branch right under where a basking lamp is going to go. If the plants turn up before the weekend then we'll get it planted up on Saturday. Then we'll have the smaller exo free and we'll get that set up for our RETF quarantine tank, cos hopefully we're getting a pair in the not so distant future.


Pure win!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/479810-top-quality-corns-sale-07s-5.html

Sorry its amel stripe not fire.

703


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/479810-top-quality-corns-sale-07s-5.html
> 
> Sorry its amel stripe not fire.
> 
> 703


I saw her this morning and thought she was nice! My sister saw as well and simply said 'wow' :lol2: Are you actually getting her or just like the look of her?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I saw her this morning and thought she was nice! My sister saw as well and simply said 'wow' :lol2: Are you actually getting her or just like the look of her?


I was going to, then I remembered Caroline's birthday:whistling2: :whistling2:

On stuff that's actually happening news, all my plants arrived for my aquarium today! :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Mandark, I don't suppose there's any chance you could bring me a sample of the millions of springtails that live in your White's viv, on Sunday?

I just revamped my White's viv and I didn't see a single custodian.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Mandark, I don't suppose there's any chance you could bring me a sample of the millions of springtails that live in your White's viv, on Sunday?
> 
> I just revamped my White's viv and I didn't see a single custodian.


Garden. Woodlice.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Garden. Woodlice.


Come off it. They'll get nommed instantly.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Mandark, I don't suppose there's any chance you could bring me a sample of the millions of springtails that live in your White's viv, on Sunday?
> 
> I just revamped my White's viv and I didn't see a single custodian.


Pics of the revamp please:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Come off it. They'll get nommed instantly.


No you come off it!

Yeah, ok. Youre right.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was going to, then I remembered Caroline's birthday:whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> On stuff that's actually happening news, all my plants arrived for my aquarium today! :gasp:


There might be something you like at Portsmouth too so maybe it'd be worth waiting til then anyway? Although I'd imagine it'll mostly be hatchlings. And woo plants!



ipreferaflan said:


> Mandark, I don't suppose there's any chance you could bring me a sample of the millions of springtails that live in your White's viv, on Sunday?
> 
> I just revamped my White's viv and I didn't see a single custodian.


Yeah I don't see why not, just for you! :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Plants at portsmouth? Oooh er.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Plants at portsmouth? Oooh er.


We can hope anyway. There was one person selling a couple of plants at Kempton and that was it.


----------



## manda88

Yeah it'd be good if they do have some there, that was the only thing I was disappointed with at Kempton. But then again not many people tend to use real plants apart from us frog people, so I guess the thought they wouldn't get many sales. Portsmouth is meant to be good for frogs though as they've got an amphibian society thing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

When's the date again?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> When's the date again?


24th October. You can buy Amanda's birthday present on the day and it can just be 3 days late!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 24th October. You can buy Amanda's birthday present on the day and it can just be 3 days late!!!!:2thumb:


It will be 4 days late for mine :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yeah I don't see why not, just for you! :flrt:


Woo! Thank youuu.

I would post pics of the revamp but tbh I can't be arsed and I've got to clean the Mossy viv and the FBTs.

FML.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 24th October. You can buy Amanda's birthday present on the day and it can just be 3 days late!!!!:2thumb:


Three days? THREE DAYS?!?!?!!? I think you mean FIVE!!!! :devil::whip::devil::whip::devil::whip:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Three days? THREE DAYS?!?!?!!? I think you mean FIVE!!!! :devil::whip::devil::whip::devil::whip:


 
I was going to say I thought it was the 19th but thought he wouldnt get it wrong!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I was going to say I thought it was the 19th but thought he wouldnt get it wrong!


He used to get the month wrong, so at least he's got that right this time! He's either gotten mixed up with his own birthday which IS on the 21st (but in May, not Oct), or he's just crap and maths and can't count backwards.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Three days? THREE DAYS?!?!?!!? I think you mean FIVE!!!! :devil::whip::devil::whip::devil::whip:


 
LOL busted.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Three days? THREE DAYS?!?!?!!? I think you mean FIVE!!!! :devil::whip::devil::whip::devil::whip:


Its cause I was thinking of my birthday the 21st. Of course I know your birthday is the 19th. Im not that stupid.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its cause I was thinking of my birthday the 21st. Of course I know your birthday is the 19th. Im not that stupid.


:hmm::naughty::roll: I am feeling all of those emotions right now.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its cause I was thinking of my birthday the 21st. Of course I know your birthday is the 19th. Im not that stupid.


Anyway regardless of days from her birthday, you can buy her presents in the form of LIVE ANIMALS. be it frogs or snakes and Set-ups will be graetfully recieved:lol2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Anyway regardless of days from her birthday, you can buy her presents in the form of LIVE ANIMALS. be it frogs or snakes and Set-ups will be graetfully recieved:lol2:


But...but...but you won't let me buy any more snakes! Any birthday money I get will be put into a little fund of animal buying, cos I genuinely can't think of anything else I want anymore. Apart from CSI on DVD, but I can just ask for that. Oh and Lost!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> But...but...but you won't let me buy any more snakes! Any birthday money I get will be put into a little fund of animal buying, cos I genuinely can't think of anything else I want anymore. Apart from CSI on DVD, but I can just ask for that. Oh and Lost!


Yeah but if someone buys you some then i cant do anything about it :gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> But...but...but you won't let me buy any more snakes! Any birthday money I get will be put into a little fund of animal buying, cos I genuinely can't think of anything else I want anymore. Apart from CSI on DVD, but I can just ask for that. Oh and Lost!


 
If you buy me a birthday snake I will buy you one so you will be allowed one :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> If you buy me a birthday snake I will buy you one so you will be allowed one :whistling2:


Unfortunately I cant allow her to buy any snakes for anyone. So that plan is flawed mwhahaha:lol2: 

Unless she is buying me a spider python.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think Manda needs a leo for her birthday, complete with set up perhaps.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think Manda needs a leo for her birthday, complete with set up perhaps.


Ive heard there are one or two for sale :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Regarding the Mistking misting systems (or pretty much any of them, pollywog, ENT, darftfrog etc), is there a way of attaching them to the underside of the exo lids without drilling through? (I have perspex on 3 of the 4 panels, siliconed in place).

If not how much less effective would a fogger machine be?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Regarding the Mistking misting systems (or pretty much any of them, pollywog, ENT, darftfrog etc), is there a way of attaching them to the underside of the exo lids without drilling through? (I have perspex on 3 of the 4 panels, siliconed in place).
> 
> If not how much less effective would a fogger machine be?


What do you mean?


Fogger machines are fine, get a cheap one from Argos and attach a tube. They wont water the plants as good as the mister but it gets the humidity up nicely.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Gah I missed my delivery now I have to wait until tomorrow!!!! :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Gah I missed my delivery now I have to wait until tomorrow!!!! :devil:


Ah man. I hate it when that happens!
I've finished my viv cleaning. Room is a pig sty but HOORAY!

Off to play squash tonight with me Dad.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> Fogger machines are fine, get a cheap one from Argos and attach a tube. They wont water the plants as good as the mister but it gets the humidity up nicely.


I will go with the lucky reptile one as its sub £50 from surrey pet supplies and saves me arsing about modding one.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah man. I hate it when that happens!
> I've finished my viv cleaning. Room is a pig sty but HOORAY!
> 
> Off to play squash tonight with me Dad.


:lol2: My animals are the cleanest part of my room! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I will go with the lucky reptile one as its sub £50 from surrey pet supplies and saves me arsing about modding one.



It sounds like an angle grinder.


----------



## Jezza84

Marc form dartfrog just let me know my pum's and vanzo's will be here on monday!!!! woop woop!!!!!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> It sounds like an angle grinder.


Does it? Bollocks.

How much modding does it take on a 'standard' one? Problem is the unit can be no wider than 20cm wide so it can fit in the cabinet


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think Manda needs a leo for her birthday, complete with set up perhaps.


That's nice of you, Morg! I'll have him when you bring him to Portsmouth for me, thanks.

You guys should secretly all get some monies together to buy me and FA a snake each. And I'll pretend I have no idea!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> That's nice of you, Morg! I'll have him when you bring him to Portsmouth for me, thanks.
> 
> You guys should secretly all get some monies together to buy me and FA a snake each. And I'll pretend I have no idea!


I like that idea. I am good at acting surprised.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> That's nice of you, Morg! I'll have him when you bring him to Portsmouth for me, thanks.
> 
> You guys should secretly all get some monies together to buy me and FA a snake each. And I'll pretend I have no idea!


Oh, that'll work! I have a problem; I have agreed to get some new toads and I have no idea where I will put the new tank. Getting it, set-up etc ain't a problem, just physical space. I may have to lose a cupboard or something...:whistling2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Ron Magpie said:


> I have a problem; I have agreed to get some new toads and I have no idea where I will put the new tank. Getting it, set-up etc ain't a problem, just physical space. I may have to lose a cupboard or something...:whistling2:


...where there's a will there's a way!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wild like banshee, swing from the tree.


----------



## ilovetoads2

If you think about it Ron, You dont really furniture like drawers, or any non frog furniture in the living room, just a chair...do a coffee table tank!!! that would be cool...oooh....that would be really cool:mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

The Super Fog is really quiet! Mine is on all day for 15 minutes at 45 minute intervals and then once every 2 hours at night. Doesn't bother me at all.

Manda, I've got a present for you. How do you feel about a small IOW CB FBT?

Yeah you heard right! The ones that usually sell for LOOOOOOOOOADS of money (£2.50 each) and you're getting one for free!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> If you think about it Ron, You dont really furniture like drawers, or any non frog furniture in the living room, just a chair...do a coffee table tank!!! that would be cool...oooh....that would be really cool:mf_dribble:


It would... Also occurs to me that the computer desk in the bedroom is pretty defunct, since the pc is :censor:d and I use the laptop all the time now...


...Don't really want them in the bedroom, 'cos I spend most time in the living room- but that could change...


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> It would... Also occurs to me that the computer desk in the bedroom is pretty defunct, since the pc is :censor:d and I use the laptop all the time now...
> 
> 
> ...Don't really want them in the bedroom, 'cos I spend most time in the living room- but that could change...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I moved my computer desk into the living room when my new tank arrived...it was only holding ''stuff'' which is now on a pile on my floor...hubby is going mad with all these tanks and build stuff lying around, not to mention that I have not managed to wash and dry a single load of washing in a week ! :blush:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wild like banshee, swing from the tree.


Have you been popping those pills again, Morg? :naughty:



ipreferaflan said:


> The Super Fog is really quiet! Mine is on all day for 15 minutes at 45 minute intervals and then once every 2 hours at night. Doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Manda, I've got a present for you. How do you feel about a small IOW CB FBT?
> 
> Yeah you heard right! The ones that usually sell for LOOOOOOOOOADS of money (£2.50 each) and you're getting one for free!


OMG! My very own FIRE BELLIED TOAD?! Can I house it with my mossy frogs? And then add my white's in there too?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Have you been popping those pills again, Morg? :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! My very own FIRE BELLIED TOAD?! Can I house it with my mossy frogs? And then add my white's in there too?


 
And they can all be friends


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Have you been popping those pills again, Morg? :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! My very own FIRE BELLIED TOAD?! Can I house it with my mossy frogs? And then add my white's in there too?


Of course! Keep your snakes with them too! Saves space.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh dear. Someobody messed up the Olympics and it was me.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Of course! Keep your snakes with them too! Saves space.


Woohoo! Makes space for the leopard geckos I'm currently trying to save 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh dear. Someobody messed up the Olympics and it was me.


Tut tut, what have you done now! And have you decided on a pressie for the female yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone important didn't get paid. WHOOPS.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone important didn't get paid. WHOOPS.


Haha oh dear! Was it actually your fault?! Your job sounds important if you're in charge of paying people to do wth the Olympics!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I moved my computer desk into the living room when my new tank arrived...it was only holding ''stuff'' which is now on a pile on my floor...hubby is going mad with all these tanks and build stuff lying around, not to mention that I have not managed to wash and dry a single load of washing in a week ! :blush:


We are *terrible* people!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha oh dear! Was it actually your fault?! Your job sounds important if you're in charge of paying people to do wth the Olympics!


 
No it isn't really, but sometimes things get delayed and it may or may not be my fault. It's never anything major...I dont think.

I'm part of a HUGE finance time working on the Olympics/Atheles Village.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No it isn't really, but sometimes things get delayed and it may or may not be my fault. It's never anything major...I dont think.
> 
> I'm part of a HUGE finance time working on the Olympics/Atheles Village.


Sounds more interesting than most jobs!
My plants have arrived :2thumb: They're all in good nick too which is good, the only one that looks a bit ragged is the creeping fig, just looks like it's in need of some light and water, so nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The overspend is Morgan's fault!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Is there any saving in ordering plants online? I find most of mine locally.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> The overspend is Morgan's fault!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Is there any saving in ordering plants online? I find most of mine locally.


I would have no idea where to find any plants if I didn't get them off t'internet, the only places that do any suitable plants around here are B&Q and Squires garden centre, but they always have MASSIVE broms that would be far too big to go in anything apart from a shower cubicle.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Sounds more interesting than most jobs!
> My plants have arrived :2thumb: They're all in good nick too which is good, the only one that looks a bit ragged is the creeping fig, just looks like it's in need of some light and water, so nothing that can't be fixed.


Woo 

I was told creeping fig was OOS though , dammit.



Ron Magpie said:


> The overspend is Morgan's fault!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Is there any saving in ordering plants online? I find most of mine locally.


I have looked in several large independent garden centres and the only things I have managed to find so far are Guzmania Bromeliads


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Woo
> 
> I was told creeping fig was OOS though , dammit.
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked in several large independent garden centres and the only things I have managed to find so far are Guzmania Bromeliads


I got the 'sunny white' one rather than the normal one though  Will have to order a few more plants of him once he's got some more in stock. I need the birds nest fern, and prayer plant (which I know he has in stock but you can only order 8 plants at a time :devil and a heartleaf climber.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> The overspend is Morgan's fault!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


No comment.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Have a big order and go to one of the German sites you wasters. Its only a tenner extra postage compared to DF.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I got the 'sunny white' one rather than the normal one though  Will have to order a few more plants of him once he's got some more in stock. I need the birds nest fern, and prayer plant (which I know he has in stock but you can only order 8 plants at a time :devil and a heartleaf climber.


Don't Birds Nest Ferns get too big for most vivs?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Have a big order and go to one of the German sites you wasters. Its only a tenner extra postage compared to DF.


Thats what i'll do next time.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Have a big order and go to one of the German sites you wasters. Its only a tenner extra postage compared to DF.


I don't need any more big orders of plants though now! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



detail3r said:


> Don't Birds Nest Ferns get too big for most vivs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i'll do next time.


I have no idea, if it does then I'll just trim it or put it in my white's big viv!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah but, don't buy plants in seperate orders in future. Save up and make one big order, saves money in the end.

You have been officially told.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Don't Birds Nest Ferns get too big for most vivs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i'll do next time.


They get enormous over time- but that takes years. They are pretty slow-growing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Like children.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not at work due to illness, but got a text from my boss to say he thinks the delivery man has sent the wrong size locusts again, despite telling him to go down a size or 2.... more waste of money,  argh this day is going so sh*t :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not at work due to illness, but got a text from my boss to say he thinks the delivery man has sent the wrong size locusts again, despite telling him to go down a size or 2.... more waste of money,  argh this day is going so sh*t :bash:


 that sucks 

I think you need a new delivery man!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

This is only the second time getting them from him  I'm getting them bought out to me tonight, apparently they are just loose in a cardboard box :-/ Looks like I'll have to try and sell them on. I'm so annoyed!


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> They get enormous over time- but that takes years. They are pretty slow-growing.


Nice one, i'll pick one up from B+Q then:2thumb:

I'm still confused as to why I only got fruit fly larvae in my Hydei culture, I presumed it would contain adult flies and larvae - will this effect the time taken or productivity of the culture?


----------



## Jezza84

posted some pics of my Azureus in the picture section :2thumb:


----------



## Geckonidae

Why is this forum so unpopular? Even the Spiders & Inverts section generally has more people viewing it than the Phib section. It seems like only a few people really visit this section....

Shame...


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> Why is this forum so unpopular? Even the Spiders & Inverts section generally has more people viewing it than the Phib section. It seems like only a few people really visit this section....
> 
> Shame...


It does seem quite quiet on occasion.


----------



## Geckonidae

detail3r said:


> It does seem quite quiet on occasion.


Yeah. While I'm writing this, 90 people are viewing the snake section, 51 viewing the lizard section, 15 viewing turtles and tortoises, 21 viewing spiders and inverts and 7 viewing the phib section. :sad:

I wonder why phibs are so much less popular than reptiles and inverts...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Geckonidae said:


> Yeah. While I'm writing this, 90 people are viewing the snake section, 51 viewing the lizard section, 15 viewing turtles and tortoises, 21 viewing spiders and inverts and 7 viewing the phib section. :sad:
> 
> I wonder why phibs are so much less popular than reptiles and inverts...


People say they are *boring* but tbh snakes are pretty boring! My frogs do hell of a lot more than a snake :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> Yeah. While I'm writing this, 90 people are viewing the snake section, 51 viewing the lizard section, 15 viewing turtles and tortoises, 21 viewing spiders and inverts and 7 viewing the phib section. :sad:
> 
> I wonder why phibs are so much less popular than reptiles and inverts...


I guess lizards and snakes are more 'mainstream' and also perceived as less delicate, I know thats why I have put off keeping PDFs for so long.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> People say they are *boring* but tbh snakes are pretty boring! My frogs do hell of a lot more than a snake :lol2:


Yes but do they tag you and eat a defrosted mouse once a week?:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Geckonidae said:


> Yeah. While I'm writing this, 90 people are viewing the snake section, 51 viewing the lizard section, 15 viewing turtles and tortoises, 21 viewing spiders and inverts and 7 viewing the phib section. :sad:
> 
> I wonder why phibs are so much less popular than reptiles and inverts...


We're an elite...:no1:


----------



## Geckonidae

Mmmm, and you won't see a nocturnal gecko much either! Sure, some phibs are delicate, but then again, I guess some lizards are too....and I certainly wouldn't say a fully grown horned frog was delicate in either sense of the word!

Lol Ron Magpie


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Yes but do they tag you and eat a defrosted mouse once a week?:lol2:


My whites sometimes 'gum' my hands :lol2: I'd have frogs over snakes any day!
I think I actually own something from each section apart from snakes, DWA and exotic mammals, however vets class rabbits as exotics...


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> Mmmm, and you won't see a nocturnal gecko much either! Sure, some phibs are delicate, but then again, I guess some lizards are too....and I certainly wouldn't say a fully grown horned frog was delicate in either sense of the word!
> 
> Lol Ron Magpie


Less of the nocturnal gecko abuse!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My whites sometimes 'gum' my hands :lol2: I'd have frogs over snakes any day!
> I think I actually own something from each section apart from snakes, DWA and exotic mammals, however vets class rabbits as exotics...


Rabbits aren't exotic....... they're food:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny




----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


>


Haha, kidding.

I used to keep Netherland Dwarf, Rex, Mini Rex, Dawrf Lop and Mini Lop rabbits back in the day!


----------



## Geckonidae

Just when I need the LOL smilie, it disappears from the box on the side...

Actually I wanted leopard geckos at one point detail3r....mind you I think I've wanted every kind of pet at one point...

I settled on frogs.

Rabbits are too awesome to be food: victory:


----------



## Jezza84

Also places like rep shops keep less phibs due to the higher maintenance and the fact they are not on show during the day most being nocturnal. Lizards and snakes sell so much better because people can see them. Phibs don’t like to be handled so again less people keep them.


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> Just when I need the LOL smilie, it disappears from the box on the side...
> 
> Actually I wanted leopard geckos at one point detail3r....mind you I think I've wanted every kind of pet at one point...
> 
> I settled on frogs.
> 
> Rabbits are too awesome to be food: victory:


Leopard Geckos are full of Win - Douglas and Mavis are just awesome 

I have already eyed up Gizmo and Jack for a stew later:whistling2:


----------



## Geckonidae

detail3r said:


> Leopard Geckos are full of Win - Douglas and Mavis are just awesome
> 
> I have already eyed up Gizmo and Jack for a stew later:whistling2:


OH, you mean rabbits are food for YOU? I thought you meant for pythons and stuff XD

Please excuse my dimwittedness.

Never tried rabbit actually..


----------



## manda88

Geckonidae said:


> Why is this forum so unpopular? Even the Spiders & Inverts section generally has more people viewing it than the Phib section. It seems like only a few people really visit this section....
> 
> Shame...


Phib section is where it's at! I love our chats in here, everyone knows everyone in here and we all get along happily, we're like a little froggy family  Other sections like the snake one is too busy, there's so many things going on at once, like you refresh the page and there's suddenly 10 more topics, whereas in here there's like two topics a day :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> OH, you mean rabbits are food for YOU? I thought you meant for pythons and stuff XD
> 
> Please excuse my dimwittedness.
> 
> Never tried rabbit actually..


Actually I can't blame you for thinking that, it was lack of clarity on my behalf.

I just want these damned larvae to hatch so I can go choose some dartfrogs


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> In here there's like two topics a day


Your optimistic aren't you?:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LOL I fit in to the 'boring pets catergory' I have snails, frogs and a nocturnal gecko!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've been practising my driving theory all day. Fun times ey.

Cyclists swerve all the time.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> LOL I fit in to the 'boring pets catergory' I have snails *blah blah blah blah*


*Drifts off* - Oh sorry were you saying something?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Geckonidae

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> LOL I fit in to the 'boring pets catergory' I have snails, frogs and a nocturnal gecko!


Ooo, what kind of gecko?

I had a snail once. It was ill and died at about a year of age. Stopped growing and then passed away, never reached full size...

Lol, a lot of frogs at that, I see. I haven't even got one yet (YET......getting some over the next few weeks)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He's a house gecko called Enzo  snails are quite cool, I have 4 baby tigers and 3 albino jades


----------



## Ron Magpie

Mmm, got a craving for rabbit stew, now!:mf_dribble:

There was a time when rep keepers of all kinds were considered pretty wierd- the current craze for bearded dragons and corn snakes is faily recent. Phibs are getting more popular, though, especially darts.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Mmm, got a craving for rabbit stew, now!:mf_dribble:


Good man


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Darts are the coolest animal in existence.


----------



## RhianB87

How is everyone on this fine day?
Ive just realised my cat is 19 next month!! :flrt:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Your optimistic aren't you?:lol2:


I am indeed! Haha. I've been called a pessimist many a time in my day...



ipreferaflan said:


> I've been practising my driving theory all day. Fun times ey.
> 
> Cyclists swerve all the time.


Cyclists are the work of the devil! It drives me mad when the cycle path is clearly on the pavement, but they insist on pedalling as fast as they can on the road, about 4 feet away from the pavement. One hit and scratched our new car a few weeks ago and just cycled off, but he fell off so at least he hurt himself.


----------



## Geckonidae

manda88 said:


> I am indeed! Haha. I've been called a pessimist many a time in my day...
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclists are the work of the devil! It drives me mad when the cycle path is clearly on the pavement, but they insist on pedalling as fast as they can on the road, about 4 feet away from the pavement. One hit and scratched our new car a few weeks ago and just cycled off, *but he fell off so at least he hurt himself*.


Major :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want to breakkk freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm fed up of my family slagging me off all the time, just because i'm not perfect like my teachers pet of a brother 

I'm sorry i'm not the person they wanted me to be, but I am who I am and that won't change.

Man i'm having a bad week.

Sorry to rant on here, but if I say anything on facebook my family comment on it etc


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Delete them or make a facebook you use for mates only.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Whey, have completed planting up my Amazons tank. I really like it it looks really cool. Will get pics up in a bit. Thanks for the tips Morgan for adding brom pups to the tree fern. I used a drill in the end and just made sure i didnt drill into the glass.:2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Whey, have completed planting up my Amazons tank. I really like it it looks really cool. Will get pics up in a bit. Thanks for the tips Morgan for adding brom pups to the tree fern. I used a drill in the end and just made sure i didnt drill into the glass.:2thumb:


Cant wait to see them...I am going to put some water in the FBT tank for the first time in a minute...fingers crossed :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Cant wait to see them...I am going to put some water in the FBT tank for the first time in a minute...fingers crossed :whistling2:


And then we want *PICS!*


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm fed up of my family slagging me off all the time, just because i'm not perfect like my teachers pet of a brother
> 
> I'm sorry i'm not the person they wanted me to be, but I am who I am and that won't change.
> 
> Man i'm having a bad week.
> 
> Sorry to rant on here, but if I say anything on facebook my family comment on it etc


Sounds like you need to be saying that to your parents, Jazz. What are they saying? Move out with your bf and tell them to get f***ed!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Sounds like you need to be saying that to your parents, Jazz. What are they saying? Move out with your bf and tell them to get f***ed!


I've tried talking to them, but they won't listen. If we had the money, my boyfriend and I would get a place together, but as i'm only on a part time wage and Matt is going to do another course at uni it isnt possible right now


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And they are saying things like... I wish you were more like your brother, You only get ill because of your animals, apparently i'm a horrible person (because I don't get all excited when my brother gets yet another award etc) That i'm wasting my life and they can't see why Matt is still with me. My parents wanted me to be some kind of girl with a high paid job who went to uni etc, not one who is more interested in animals. Its quite a long story, but basically my brother is a teachers pet, he is clever, loves school etc..

Everything I'm not.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've tried talking to them, but they won't listen. If we had the money, my boyfriend and I would get a place together, but as i'm only on a part time wage and Matt is going to do another course at uni it isnt possible right now


Get pregnant and then the government or whoever will give you a house for free :lol2: and you get a cute little baby too!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Get pregnant and then the government or whoever will give you a house for free :lol2: and you get a cute little baby too!


Nooo... My worst nightmare! :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> Get pregnant and then the government or whoever will give you a house for free :lol2: and you get a cute little baby too!


lmao, seriously hope that isnt a serious solution to the problem. :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And they are saying things like... I wish you were more like your brother, You only get ill because of your animals, apparently i'm a horrible person (because I don't get all excited when my brother gets yet another award etc) That i'm wasting my life and they can't see why Matt is still with me. My parents wanted me to be some kind of girl with a high paid job who went to uni etc, not one who is more interested in animals. Its quite a long story, but basically my brother is a teachers pet, he is clever, loves school etc..
> 
> Everything I'm not.


Jesus, that's really horrible, why the hell do they say things like that?! At least you've got Matt and your friends, do you drive? If not, pass your test ASAP and then you can go out whenever you want!! I found life so much better after I passed my test and got my car, I used to have a bit of conflict with my mum when I was around 16-18, mostly cos I was a total b*tch to her for no apparent reason, but then as soon as I got a car I was loads better and got my independence.


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisgecko said:


> lmao, seriously hope that isnt a serious solution to the problem. :lol2:


I certainly wouldn't give birth to get a free house, I definitely don't want any kids yet! It's like a never ending job!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Jesus, that's really horrible, why the hell do they say things like that?! At least you've got Matt and your friends, do you drive? If not, pass your test ASAP and then you can go out whenever you want!! I found life so much better after I passed my test and got my car, I used to have a bit of conflict with my mum when I was around 16-18, mostly cos I was a total b*tch to her for no apparent reason, but then as soon as I got a car I was loads better and got my independence.


I can't drive  I had 8 lessons but found it scary. Matt takes me around places but I only see him a few times a week, will be even less when he goes back to uni as its a solid year course. As soon as we get a decent job though we will move out. I might take up driving lessons again, I just need to get over the fear.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can't drive  I had 8 lessons but found it scary. Matt takes me around places but I only see him a few times a week, will be even less when he goes back to uni as its a solid year course. As soon as we get a decent job though we will move out. I might take up driving lessons again, I just need to get over the fear.


Maybe the person teaching you was the one making it scary, I know a lot of people who had to go through a few different instructors before they found one they liked. Get back behind that wheel and embrace the fear!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How old are you Jazzface?

I'm certain you're not the only one with parents that make you feel crap, I got accused of faking my illness by most of mine bar my dad. Cut yourself off as much as you can, don't feel like you need to to be nice to them because they are family.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cut yourself off as much as you can, don't feel like you need to to be nice to them because they are family.


Very good advice.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> How old are you Jazzface?
> 
> I'm certain you're not the only one with parents that make you feel crap, I got accused of faking my illness by most of mine bar my dad. Cut yourself off as much as you can, don't feel like you need to to be nice to them because they are family.


Thanks for the advice  think I'll just spend more time away from them in my room! I'm 20. It's not like I've done nothing with my life, I've done 3 college courses and I have job. I could understand if I was just a layabout college drop out!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You will probably find that if you get a chance to move out, your relationship with them may improve. Being under each other's feet doesn't help and being away from you may instigate a little forced reflection. Obviously that doesn't help right now but, basically, it won't always suck.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah we will probably have a better relationship then. I'm so lucky to have Matt, he is great and always there.
I don't normally let things get to me like this, its probably just because i'm feeling so crap


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm so bloody lucky with my family. They're all so supportive of me no matter what I do (as long as I'm doing something!). Although they do think I have wayyy too many animals.

If you do get back behind the wheel beware of cyclists. They swerve all the time.

I just bought some plants from B&Q! A cheese plant, really tall devil's ivy growing on one of those coco stick things and a bromeliad. The red flowered ones with the striped leaves.

£25 in total.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I just planted up my fish tank, it's looking buff....I think....Can't tell.....it's all sandy and I no see.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> I just planted up my fish tank, it's looking buff....I think....Can't tell.....it's all sandy and I no see.


 
pics!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You cant see a thing! All the sand needs to settle for a few days.


----------



## REDDEV1L

ipreferaflan said:


> I just bought some plants from B&Q! A cheese plant, really tall devil's ivy growing on one of those coco stick things and a bromeliad. The red flowered ones with the striped leaves.
> 
> £25 in total.


Flashy !!!

I spent a total of £4.50 on plants today in Tesco of all places, 2 reduced Boston Ferns and a dracaena tip :2thumb:


Still dunno what'd look decent but wouldn't be destroyed in my BM's tank tho...Any ideas ?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> You cant see a thing! All the sand needs to settle for a few days.


 
is it in your paludarium m8, or actually a fish tank?


----------



## manda88

I have four treats for you, ladies and gentlemen.

First up, Hughbert the cutest cowfish ever, who isn't actually mine but pish posh.









Secondly, Kiwi how he looks now, although he's just shed and he is literally flourescent green with an orange face right this second (I tried to get a pic but his colour doesn't come out anywhere near the same on the camera), this pic was taken about 2 weeks ago.









Third up, the beast that is Digzilla, he is HUUUUGE! He bit me again last night but only got the tip of my finger thank god, still bloody hurt but at least he didn't draw blood this time!









And lastly, how goddam cute is Neo?!?!?!









That's all, folks. Goodnight! :notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks for the advice  think I'll just spend more time away from them in my room! I'm 20. It's not like I've done nothing with my life, I've done 3 college courses and I have job. I could understand if I was just a layabout college drop out!


Sometimes I despair of families.:devil: Darlin, your worth is in yourself, not in how you compare to the swotty brother. You work, you've studied, you know and care about your animals, you have a fab boyf and you have good friends:2thumb: You seem to me to have the recipe for a good future life.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Sometimes I despair of families.:devil: Darlin, your worth is in yourself, not in how you compare to the swotty brother. You work, you've studied, you know and care about your animals, you have a fab boyf and you have good friends:2thumb: You seem to me to have the recipe for a good future life.


Aw thanks


----------



## ipreferaflan

:gasp:

Duck me. I've never seen a cowfish before.

I WANT.

Morg, I redid someone's turtle tank the other day and we had to leave it a day before putting rocks/wood in it because of the sandy/murky water. I hate having to be patient and let it settle. Just can't do it haha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Not even joking that is the coolest fish I have ever seen.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want a saltwater tank.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I want a saltwater tank.


Waaaay too much work! I agree marine tanks are fab-looking, but it's basically like an ongoing life-support system, with a zillion things that can go wrong.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Waaaay too much work! I agree marine tanks are fab-looking, but it's basically like an ongoing life-support system, with a zillion things that can go wrong.


Tell that to the cowfish.


----------



## detail3r

How well will epiphytes grow / attach to coco coir panels?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> I want a saltwater tank.


I used to have one for 2 years, coral and eveything! I'll post a pic later.

It is a bit of hassle especially if you like going on holiday plus each bit of coral is about £50 :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> How well will epiphytes grow / attach to coco coir panels?


Should do fine- wrap the roots in moss and pin, wire or tie it to the panel. The plant and root ball will need spraying regularly, but that's it.


----------



## RhianB87

We used to have a cow fish at college, he was called Colin :lol2:

Nice pics as well Manda.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Should do fine- wrap the roots in moss and pin, wire or tie it to the panel. The plant and root ball will need spraying regularly, but that's it.


Already done - cheers: victory:

I can't actually decide beteween a pair of Azureus, Tinc Cobalt or a small group of Auratus....


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> We used to have a cow fish at college, he was called Colin :lol2:
> 
> Nice pics as well Manda.


'Colin the cow fish'!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Colin the cow fish'!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Hehe he was awesome
And there was the dog faced puffer called Rover if I remember rightly


----------



## manda88

Hughbert is a 'hovercraft' cow fish, he is the coolest fish ever. Our friend bought him for his birthday a couple of weeks ago, I named him Hughbert but nobody else calls him that.
We just bought Flan his female pygmy chameleon! She is soooo cool! Definitely looks like a Martha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Hughbert is a 'hovercraft' cow fish, he is the coolest fish ever. Our friend bought him for his birthday a couple of weeks ago, I named him Hughbert but nobody else calls him that.
> We just bought Flan his female pygmy chameleon! She is soooo cool! Definitely looks like a Martha.


Take one of your trademark pics!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Take one of your trademark pics!


Haha I already have but I thought Harv would like to post them seeing as it's his chameleon, I'm about to send them to him and I'm sure he'll post them later for y'all to see!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Heres My old marine tank:

















Doesnt do it justice, but these are the best pics I can find at the moment.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Heres My old marine tank:
> image
> image
> 
> Doesnt do it justice, but these are the best pics I can find at the moment.


That is awesome! How come you don't have it anymore?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Heres My old marine tank:
> image
> image
> 
> Doesnt do it justice, but these are the best pics I can find at the moment.


holy crap that is stunning!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It was costing too much in electric and caused quite a bit of 'damp' due to evap.. even with the windows open all year round:blush: The amount of equipment is crazy, protein skimmer, various pumps, filters, massive amount of lighting. 
Plus when I went away I had to get my friend to come in everyday, to top it up with fresh water to stop the corals and fish getting pickled by a rising salinity (due to evaporation)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I did downgrade, to a nano.. but it just was not the same as the big tank.

I do regret getting rid of it sometimes, but I was also very short of money at the time.

Heres the nano. (which is now a fresh water tank)









One of the bigger one under that actinics, so you can see how the corals glow


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Did you have a sump? Is it easy to set one up?
I haven't got a clue about saltwater tanks but I want one now.

With a cowfish called Tarquin.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and here is my beautiful lady chameleon who Bryn will be courting.










Thanks Mandy!


----------



## detail3r

I want some Uroplatus Phantasticus, thats my next project I think

How cool do these look :mf_dribble::


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> That's one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Did you have a sump? Is it easy to set one up?
> I haven't got a clue about saltwater tanks but I want one now.
> 
> With a cowfish called Tarquin.


I didnt have a sump as such, I had an 'all in one' thing called a marisys 240... when it worked, it worked well..when it didnt I had a mini flood on my hands :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I want some Uroplatus Phantasticus, thats my next project I think
> 
> How cool do these look :mf_dribble::
> 
> image


Very cool indeed!:2thumb:


@Flanman: Martha looks pretty cool, too!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I didnt have a sump as such, I had an 'all in one' thing called a marisys 240... when it worked, it worked well..when it didnt I had a mini flood on my hands :lol2:


Oh man. I really want one. Maintenance and electricity sounds a bit much though.

If only I could convince my family to get one...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Heres a good forum to use if you really want one  
UltimateReef.com


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Very cool indeed!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> @Flanman: Martha looks pretty cool, too!


Her name is not Martha. It's either Ness or Doris. I'm sticking with the Gavin and Stacey theme.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Heres a good forum to use if you really want one
> UltimateReef.com


Don't tempt me! Is all that rock stuff coral? Like all alive? How much did it cost you?!


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Very cool indeed!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> @Flanman: Martha looks pretty cool, too!


Definitely, also notoriously delicate and unforgiving too ... maybe in a few years.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I AM IN THE WORST MOOD EVER 

No reason that I can think of but I could kill someone if they talk to me right now...to top it off...kids are all here and we are trying to get sorted for a car boot sale...we need like 2 vans...hope I snap out of it soon...I am starting to annoy myself. :devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The live rock cost me about £300 (not the coral), All in all I probably spent about £1500 at least on live stock and equipment over the 2 years! ( I already had the tank) And that was with 'mates rates' discount :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The live rock cost me about £300 (not the coral), All in all I probably spent about £1500 at least on live stock and equipment over the 2 years! ( I already had the tank) And that was with 'mates rates' discount :gasp:


Duck me.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And yes 'the rock stuff' is living coral  Some people mistake them for plants, but they are not.. seriously if you can go for it!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And yes 'the rock stuff' is living coral  Some people mistake them for plants, but they are not.. seriously if you can go for it!


Yeah it's weird. Does it 'grow'? Can you breed it?
It looks expensive... maybe for Christmas I will start.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Il uploads sone pics of my old marine tanks soon there a nightmare u wanna see bearnardos tank it's huge!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah they grow and you can well not so much breed them, but 'frag' them which means you cut a bit off and you can attach it to a small rock etc and it will eventually grow to be a new individual coral.

My tank was nothing compared to some!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jaykickboxer said:


> Il uploads sone pics of my old marine tanks soon there a nightmare u wanna see bearnardos tank it's huge!


Are they not worth it?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> Are they not worth it?


Deffiantly worth it, if you have the time and money to put in to it


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Deffiantly worth it, if you have the time and money to put in to it


How much time are we talking exactly? An hour a day?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I used to spend that. Algae cleaning, topping up, livestock check, feeding and everynow and again water testing


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Very cool indeed!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> @Flanman: Martha looks pretty cool, too!


Woo Martha! I just put a tiny locust in front of her but she looked at me and went stripey, so I gathered she was angry with me.



ipreferaflan said:


> Her name is not Martha. It's either Ness or Doris. I'm sticking with the Gavin and Stacey theme.


MARTHA! I am forever going to call her Martha. Doris so doesn't suit her! Don't make me write 'Martha' on her with permanent pen! In fact I'll teach her to spell Martha with her stipes.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Woo Martha! I just put a tiny locust in front of her but she looked at me and went stripey, so I gathered she was angry with me.
> 
> 
> 
> MARTHA! I am forever going to call her Martha. Doris so doesn't suit her! Don't make me write 'Martha' on her with permanent pen! *In fact I'll teach her to spell Martha with her stipes.*


:lol2: Martha rules!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nawh. She looks like a Ness. Martha reminds me of whiney Martha from Doctor Who.


----------



## manda88

Well then stop thinking about Martha from Dr Who. I forgot so many names the other day when I was thinking of old woman names. Irene, Gladys (my nana's name :flrt: I love my nana), Rita, Mary, Vera, can't be bothered to think of more.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Nawh. She looks like a Ness. Martha reminds me of whiney Martha from Doctor Who.


Lol. I admit I prefer Rose or Amy Pond, anytime!

@Manda: One of my turtles is called Gladys!


----------



## detail3r

From what I read oak leaves and branches seem ideal for frog vivs as they take a long time to dedgrade / rot and are safe for the frogs - but what about freshly cut oak branches?


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> From what I read oak leaves and branches seem ideal for frog vivs as they take a long time to dedgrade / rot and are safe for the frogs - but what about freshly cut oak branches?


Beyond a bit of surface mould they shouldn't rot- but I would be inclined to dry them out thoroughly first, or they will drip sap.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My dad just started a huge argument and threw me out of the car. I've got home and packed a few things, I'll probably stay at my bosses house tonight as Matt has to work at 6am tomorrow  I actually hate my family.


----------



## detail3r

Wooo, the fruitflys have hatched and I now have masses of adults......

From what I read I stagger the adults going into a new culture due to the skewed ratio of sexes at different stages of hatching? Also how the feck do I decant the adults into a new culture without swarming the house with them?:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My dad just started a huge argument and threw me out of the car. I've got home and packed a few things, I'll probably stay at my bosses house tonight as Matt has to work at 6am tomorrow  I actually hate my family.


Sheeeeeeeeesh! Are you okay?


----------



## ilovetoads2

My mom used to do that to me as well, and as I have gotten older I realised that the fact she hated me as a child was a compliment cause she was jealous I was turning into everything she wanted to be.

Chin up fella, these years will soon pass...and you will be a stronger person for it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mum kicked me out the car once so I smashed her headlight in.


----------



## detail3r

Hope things get better for you soon Jazz: victory:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Mum kicked me out the car once so I smashed her headlight in.


Blimey!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It was only a Vauxhall. No biggie.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> It was only a Vauxhall. No biggie.


Should've smashed both headlights in that case.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I drive a vectra! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I drive a vectra! :lol2:


:blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah I'm ok  just silly family problems.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yeah, when mom did it took her bag and ran around the corner, used one of her quarters to phone a cab and got home before she did and locked her out till my dad came home. She did not do it again. Lesson learned. :whistling2:

But I am a mature adult now...I was only 15 then. :2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> I drive a vectra! :lol2:


i also drive a vectra, Vectra C 1.9 CDTI (150) SRI. very nippy car love it :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

2.2sri. Beast.

Oh man now I have a dilemna.

So me and the OH want to move out. I'm in a flat with my mate, his girlfriend of 6 years has just left him, so now he has more rent to pay. I know I'm only obliged to give him say one month's notice, but they took me in straight away and have always helped me out with anything, plus he's a mate and don't want to screw him over.

BUT. I've just been offered a place for £700 a month (seriously cheap here) and will need to give a yes/no straight away if I like it. My Dad's boss owns the place so can't mess him around. It seems like too good an opportunity to pass up, but my mate has literally been dumped a few weeks ago and it seems a little harsh to just bail.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> 2.2sri. Beast.
> 
> Oh man now I have a dilemna.
> 
> So me and the OH want to move out. I'm in a flat with my mate, his girlfriend of 6 years has just left him, so now he has more rent to pay. I know I'm only obliged to give him say one month's notice, but they took me in straight away and have always helped me out with anything, plus he's a mate and don't want to screw him over.
> 
> BUT. I've just been offered a place for £700 a month (seriously cheap here) and will need to give a yes/no straight away if I like it. My Dad's boss owns the place so can't mess him around. It seems like too good an opportunity to pass up, but my mate has literally been dumped a few weeks ago and it seems a little harsh to just bail.


i would say yes to the place but say you need 2 months notice and explain to your friend that you and your girlfriend have decided to get a place together but you can hang on for a couple of months. even though he is your friend you cant let it hold you back on oppertunities in life such as this. my thoughts anyway : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i would say yes to the place but say you need 2 months notice and explain to your friend that you and your girlfriend have decided to get a place together but you can hang on for a couple of months. even though he is your friend you cant let it hold you back on oppertunities in life such as this. my thoughts anyway : victory:


That sounds like a good compromise if the new landlord will agree. If your friend was there for you when you needed it, of course you can't just dump him in it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cheers you two.

Meeting with the estate agents tomorrow, I might not even like the place.


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i would say yes to the place but say you need 2 months notice and explain to your friend that you and your girlfriend have decided to get a place together but you can hang on for a couple of months. even though he is your friend you cant let it hold you back on oppertunities in life such as this. my thoughts anyway : victory:


Spot on, your dads boss can't just expect you to move in straight away, as you need time to arrange removal vans etc, so a 1 - 2 month period prior to moving should always be expected tbh.

We were going to rent, but managed to put down a 25% deposit a few months back, so our monthly mortgage repayments are £445, fixed for 3 years which isn't too bad. The only thing we worry about is the electricity costs with all the reptiles.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Spot on, your dads boss can't just expect you to move in straight away, as you need time to arrange removal vans etc, so a 1 - 2 month period prior to moving should always be expected tbh.
> 
> We were going to rent, but managed to put down a 25% deposit a few months back, so our monthly mortgage repayments are £445, fixed for 3 years which isn't too bad. The only thing we worry about is the electricity costs with all the reptiles.


 
me and my other half are still renting, me and saving up money dont go in the same sentence lol but i am getting better at spending my money. hopefully one day i will start saving for a deposit :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Oh and boredom has driven me to make a fruit fly rack out of eggcrate and silicone :?


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> me and my other half are still renting, me and saving up money dont go in the same sentence lol but i am getting better at spending my money. hopefully one day i will start saving for a deposit :lol2:


Lol, you sound like me - I was made to save up, but I spend as quick as I earn: victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i know how you feel m8, once i start spending i cant stop sometimes even if i dont need the bloody stuff lol, like my tank is humid enough but i though the exo terra fog generator would look cool if i had it on for a minute every 30 minutes or so. wasnt neccessary but i did it anyway :2wallbang::lol:

bordem had me making bug pooters out of plastic bottles and leftover pipe, but once i'd made them i think there gonna be really useful for collecting feeders!! ill post a pic if anyone wants to see em


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i know how you feel m8, once i start spending i cant stop sometimes even if i dont need the bloody stuff lol, like my tank is humid enough but i though the exo terra fog generator would look cool if i had it on for a minute every 30 minutes or so. wasnt neccessary but i did it anyway :2wallbang::lol:
> 
> bordem had me making bug pooters out of plastic bottles and leftover pipe, but once i'd made them i think there gonna be really useful for collecting feeders!! ill post a pic if anyone wants to see em


Lol, im thinking the same, either a fogger or a misting system anyway.

Yeah, pics would be good mate: victory:

I have also made a second level in my leos tank out of melamine, eggcrate and silicone, they love it:lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Lol, im thinking the same, either a fogger or a misting system anyway.
> 
> Yeah, pics would be good mate: victory:
> 
> I have also made a second level in my leos tank out of melamine, eggcrate and silicone, they love it:lol2:


i sort of regret the misting system in a way, with the water feature it provides alot of humidity, but it will allow me to water when i need to without disturbing the frogs too much. 

im very much a beleiver of not interfering with the animals unless needed. i would imagine especially true for dart frogs etc. my gecko likes to come out but i never pick her up if she wants to come out she will walk onto my hand

im gonna make the vents in the perspex today i got my mesh from ebay, couldnt beleive how fine the mesh was! 

also gonna add a hatch in both sides of the perspex so if i need to get in without taking it out completely, and a round small hatch big enough for the bottles i made into pooters to empty the feeders into the tank. same on the other side to feed the fish. ill post some pics of my progress later m8


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i sort of regret the misting system in a way, with the water feature it provides alot of humidity, but it will allow me to water when i need to without disturbing the frogs too much.
> 
> im very much a beleiver of not interfering with the animals unless needed. i would imagine especially true for dart frogs etc. my gecko likes to come out but i never pick her up if she wants to come out she will walk onto my hand
> 
> im gonna make the vents in the perspex today i got my mesh from ebay, couldnt beleive how fine the mesh was!
> 
> also gonna add a hatch in both sides of the perspex so if i need to get in without taking it out completely, and a round small hatch big enough for the bottles i made into pooters to empty the feeders into the tank. same on the other side to feed the fish. ill post some pics of my progress later m8


True, but they need feeding daily anyway, so misting can be done then if no automated system is installed.

Tbh I think I will just go with the fogger and hand mist / water as needed.

If more tanks are added I will then buy a misting system.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> True, but they need feeding daily anyway, so misting can be done then if no automated system is installed.
> 
> Tbh I think I will just go with the fogger and hand mist / water as needed.
> 
> If more tanks are added I will then buy a misting system.


 
lol your supposed to make me feel better about buying the bloody thing not worse :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> lol your supposed to make me feel better about buying the bloody thing not worse :lol2:


Lol! 

Of course you needed it, the frogs would suffer otherwise:whistling2:

Better?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Lol!
> 
> Of course you needed it, the frogs would suffer otherwise:whistling2:
> 
> Better?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
yeah much better... :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wait.

Once this fish tank has a few more plants in, I'm not working on anything! :gasp:


----------



## detail3r

How are you going to cope?!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> yeah much better... :bash::Na_Na_Na_Na: hehe


Next time I need an unnecessary purchase justifying, I know where to go:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> How are you going to cope?!


I may socialise with the missus


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I may socialise with the missus


Don't go too mad, you may start to enjoy interacting with people otherwise! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I may socialise with the missus


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

Next thing you know he'll be buying frogs!:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Next thing you know he'll be buying frogs!:gasp:


Blah blah blah! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I do have a GOOD reason ya know.

Re: Housing situation.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Blah blah blah! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I do have a GOOD reason ya know.
> 
> Re: Housing situation.


Yeah, I know. Doesn't stop me taking the mickey, though!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can't say I've noticed!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't say I've noticed!


I'm subtle like that...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eyup chums. Me, manda and matt have been hanging out terrorising the local zoos. Was a great day actually...

AND I GOT MY NEW CHAMELEON! She is adorable. She's gonna deliver me baby chameleons.

One month of quarantine and then she can meet her husband.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Eyup chums. Me, manda and matt have been hanging out terrorising the local zoos. Was a great day actually...
> 
> AND I GOT MY NEW CHAMELEON! She is adorable. She's gonna deliver me baby chameleons.
> 
> One month of quarantine and then she can meet her husband.


YAAAAAY MARTHA!!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:









:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

This is what boredom does to you :

A second level for the leo tank made from eggcrate, silicone and melamine :










A rack made from eggcrate and silicone (more silicone than eggcrate tbh:lol2 :


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Eyup chums. Me, manda and matt have been hanging out terrorising the local zoos. Was a great day actually...
> 
> AND I GOT MY NEW CHAMELEON! She is adorable. She's gonna deliver me baby chameleons.
> 
> One month of quarantine and then she can meet her husband.


It was toooo fun, we'll get more Krispy Kreme's next time so you can have more than just the one! I miss Martha already, I really really really want my own pygmys now.



Ron Magpie said:


> YAAAAAY MARTHA!!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


It's all about Martha! Even Harv was calling her Martha earlier, he can't deny that that must be her name!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> It was toooo fun, we'll get more Krispy Kreme's next time so you can have more than just the one! I miss Martha already, I really really really want my own pygmys now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about Martha! Even Harv was calling her Martha earlier, he can't deny that that must be her name!


Flanman can call her what he wants: *WE* know she is Martha!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm really sorry to have all my little rants and issues on here... I must seem like a right annoying cow :blush: 
Anyway, last night I had a call from my friend Alex he was really upset and needed a friend to talk so... so I went out to meet him.. He has a son born in feb this year and was due to get married in july next year (him and his parner are mutual friends of mine and matt's) .. He said he had split up with his fiance and was really distraught because she won't let him see his son.. The reason being, because they think he is mentally unstable and not fit to care for a child, which to some degree I can understand.. he is not himself anymore, infact a bit scary. He smelt like he had not washed in a couple of week and was acting as if he was on something.. He confessed to getting involved with the Jehovas witness group and had been attending 'meetings' in secret, which has torn the family apart as he says he has now found his 'inner true self' The way he was talking, was like it had possesed him, a little bit creepy (people were staring at him because of the things he was saying) He was saying how he can't really be with his partner now as she has had dealings with 'the demon' (tarrot cards etc) and its against Jehovas rules or something! He wanted advise on what to do, but I have no idea what to suggest, or want to get involved with this sort of thing... He has gone properly insaine, and to be honest I think he needs to see a doctor.

Should I just stay out of this? Even though he is asking for help?.. I don't really understad the jehovas religeon.

If they werent friends of ours, this would almost be 'funny' 



Anyway, throw me in the loony bin if you will.. got nobody else to ask really, well spoke to Matt and he said he's staying out of it.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm really sorry to have all my little rants and issues on here... I must seem like a right annoying cow :blush:
> Anyway, last night I had a call from my friend Alex he was really upset and needed a friend to talk so... so I went out to meet him.. He has a son born in feb this year and was due to get married in july next year (him and his parner are mutual friends of mine and matt's) .. He said he had split up with his fiance and was really distraught because she won't let him see his son.. The reason being, because they think he is mentally unstable and not fit to care for a child, which to some degree I can understand.. he is not himself anymore, infact a bit scary. He smelt like he had not washed in a couple of week and was acting as if he was on something.. He confessed to getting involved with the Jehovas witness group and had been attending 'meetings' in secret, which has torn the family apart as he says he has now found his 'inner true self' The way he was talking, was like it had possesed him, a little bit creepy (people were staring at him because of the things he was saying) He was saying how he can't really be with his partner now as she has had dealings with 'the demon' (tarrot cards etc) and its against Jehovas rules or something! He wanted advise on what to do, but I have no idea what to suggest, or want to get involved with this sort of thing... He has gone properly insaine, and to be honest I think he needs to see a doctor.
> 
> Should I just stay out of this? Even though he is asking for help?.. I don't really understad the jehovas religeon.
> 
> If they werent friends of ours, this would almost be 'funny'
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, throw me in the loony bin if you will.. got nobody else to ask really, well spoke to Matt and he said he's staying out of it.


I think you should tell him that he needs to speak to someone in a more professional capacity otherwise I think you could be dragged into this all.

I would stay way out of it.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i would stay out of it, but he obviously needs a mental health assessment which is not as bad as it sounds and you can be referred to your local mental health team via your GP. I work in this field and i think most people deserve the right to see there children if they make the right steps. if he is asking for your help then try and get him to go see his doctor and explain how he has been feeling etc. hth : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thank you for the advice. When I get my voice back (lol ) I'll have a word and see if I can get him to see his GP. Hopefully something can be done. Would they take him in? Or just give him meds?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thank you for the advice. When I get my voice back (lol ) I'll have a word and see if I can get him to see his GP. Hopefully something can be done. Would they take him in? Or just give him meds?


 
nah lol, he wont be sectioned unless he poses a real danger to himself or someone else, he maybe prescribed anti depressants, or the mental health assessment may uncover something else that can be dealt with. a mental health issue can happen to anyone at any time of there life but usually it happens when something severe happens and causes emotional/mental stress : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks for the info, I'll urge him to seek help x


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get him out of the JW immediatly. We had a young guy aged 17 stay with us after escaping the brainwashing. His parents disowned him.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Looking at a new flat today wooh wooh


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

His brother is a Jw, I'm worried he's brainwashed him  I tried to talk him out of it the other night but he kept preaching like it had possessed him  he then had a go at me for being a blood donor. :-/ I will seriously have a word, possibly try and contact his parents. I don't want to cause more trouble though.

When he got his 'birthday money' out he called it pagen day money  he's only 23


----------



## manda88

Jehovah's Witnesses are just plain weird. Definitely get him to go to his GP and see if they'll recommend him seeing a psychiatrist or something. But getting him to go to the docs could be another thing entirely. My sister's bf has bipolar and finally went to the docs last week about his problems he's been having recently, they diagnosed him with mania and he is now seeing a psychiatrist to try and help him out. Hopefully something'll work out for your friend, too. How long has he been a JW for? Is that the reason he's no longer with his fiance?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looking at a new flat today wooh wooh


Sweet, rent or buy?



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> His brother is a Jw, I'm worried he's brainwashed him  I tried to talk him out of it the other night but he kept preaching like it had possessed him  he then had a go at me for being a blood donor. :-/ I will seriously have a word, possibly try and contact his parents. I don't want to cause more trouble though.
> 
> When he got his 'birthday money' out he called it pagen day money  he's only 23


Jeez, he sounds like he is very easily manipulated and led astray by others due mainly to his mental instability - do what you can for him, but theres only so much you can do - i'm sure his parents would appreciate you notifying them of his current situation and will, as his parents, do their best to help.

On a brighter note, I 'think' I found a few frog safe plants at the local garden centre, but couldn't take many photos of them as I was starting to get funny looks...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He said he's been one for about 2 months. So not that long really.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Renting. I can't afford to buy around here, no way.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And yes, thats what he says is the reason... but i'm thinking there must be another underlying cause that he is not admitting to! He said if it wasnt for his son, it would be over for good. I hate being stuck in the middle as i'm friends with both of them although I have known Alex longer and my boyfriend has known kirsty longer!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Renting. I can't afford to buy around here, no way.


In some ways I wish we rented, as the market is still a bit volatile, but I saw it as paying someone elses mortgage in some respects.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> In some ways I wish we rented, as the market is still a bit volatile, but I saw it as paying someone elses mortgage in some respects.


It is, but I doubt I could find a place for under £250k, and a) we'd need a 25k deposit and it's still a massive mortgage. It's not as if either of us are on low wages either.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And yes, thats what he says is the reason... but i'm thinking there must be another underlying cause that he is not admitting to! He said if it wasnt for his son, it would be over for good. I hate being stuck in the middle as i'm friends with both of them although I have known Alex longer and my boyfriend has known kirsty longer!


Was he literally asking you for help? What help is he after? To be honest I would say to him that he needs to go and talk to his fiance about it rather than a friend, as it's unfair that he is dragging you into it when you've got enough on your plate at the moment as it is. Surely his girlfriend has enough sense to tell him he needs to go to the docs? The only person he should be asking for 'help' is the docs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Give him a Christopher Hitchens book.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Or tell him to watch Religulous. It's funny.

I hate the way religious groups prey on the weak. F*ckers.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Was he literally asking you for help? What help is he after? To be honest I would say to him that he needs to go and talk to his fiance about it rather than a friend, as it's unfair that he is dragging you into it when you've got enough on your plate at the moment as it is. Surely his girlfriend has enough sense to tell him he needs to go to the docs? The only person he should be asking for 'help' is the docs.


He wanted advice on what to do, but I didnt want to give adivce without talking to someone first. His fiance has been dragged away by her mum (who is a bit of a bitch) and his fiance does everything she says even though shes 22! I'll try and talk to her aswell, but she takes things too personally and I don't want to make things worse if you know what I mean.
EDIT: he said he will talk to her!


----------



## RhianB87

I think he needs to go talk to her. Maybe she is a bit freaked out by the change in him?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Or tell him to watch Religulous. It's funny.
> 
> I hate the way religious groups prey on the weak. F*ckers.


And pray in the week.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So if I take this flat I will have a frog room. Just sayin'.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> So if I take this flat I will have a frog room. Just sayin'.


Take it!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Only went today to have a word with the estate agents, had a look out the back and looks ok. It's above my dad's shop (he's a barber) and next to the agents. Sorted if I need a haircut or having flat trouble!

Very excited about looking inside.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> So if I take this flat I will have a frog room. Just sayin'.


A FROG room or PLANTED EMPTY VIV room :lol2:


----------



## manda88

I would die for a frog room. But then it'd go to waste cos then I'd be dead and wouldn't enjoy it as much. The first thing I'd get is tomato frogs!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> A FROG room or PLANTED EMPTY VIV room :lol2:


You'll pay for this.

You'll pay.


----------



## detail3r

Woohoo my cars finally boosting fine and holding boost, looking forward to getting it on the Dyno and Revo stage 2


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Woohoo my cars finally boosting fine and holding boost, looking forward to getting it on the Dyno and Revo stage 2


Want a vectra? :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Woohoo my cars finally boosting fine and holding boost, looking forward to getting it on the Dyno and Revo stage 2


What car have you got?!?!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Want a vectra? :whistling2:


Errr, I had a Vauxhall once and it was a nightmare *cough* Tigra *cough*, but if it gets more than 25 mpg its a deal!:lol2:



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What car have you got?!?!


MK4 Seat Ibiza Cupra, running revo stage 1, a few forge parts, blueflame parts etc, should hit its target of 210 bhp and 240 lb ft torque this time (1.8 20v petrol turbo).


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Errr, I had a Vauxhall once and it was a nightmare *cough* Tigra *cough*, but if it gets more than 25 mpg its a deal!:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> MK4 Seat Ibiza Cupra, running revo stage 1, a few forge parts, blueflame parts etc, should hit its target of 210 bhp and 240 lb ft torque this time (1.8 20v petrol turbo).


Its the turbo leon CupraR that astounds me. 1.8 turbo kicking out that much BHP its insane. Nice price on the insurance as well. Although i cant imagine yours is cheap to insure with all that on it. Unless the insurance company doesn't know:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its the turbo Ibiza CupraR that astounds me. 1.8 turbo kicking out that much BHP its insane. Nice price on the insurance as well. Although i cant imagine yours is cheap to insure with all that on it. Unless the insurance company doesn't know:whistling2:


All declared mate, it is a bit pricey but I did write my previous car off last October (Renault CLio 172 Cup - best car I will ever own).

There is a certain satisfaction chasing down chavved up Imprezas and the like .


----------



## Jezza84

this is my baby, Celica T sport 1.8vvt Li 190bhp


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> All declared mate, it is a bit pricey but I did write my previous car off last October (Renault CLio 172 Cup - best car I will ever own).
> 
> T*here is a certain satisfaction chasing down chavved up Imprezas and the like .*


Yeah those clio's are very nice. Just not big enough for me. I bet you were gutted when you wrote that off. 

Very Very true. Really not a fan of impreza's but if there is one car i canoot STAND sorry to anyone that owns one Citreon Saxos of any kind especially when they have awful bodykits.

Im not a fan of modifying a cars looks. By all means performance, as that actually does something but spending money on bits of plastic from a halfords catalogue, to make a car look worse and losing Value :bash:


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah those clio's are very nice. Just not big enough for me. I bet you were gutted when you wrote that off.
> 
> Very Very true. Really not a fan of impreza's but if there is one car i canoot STAND sorry to anyone that owns one Citreon Saxos of any kind especially when they have awful bodykits.
> 
> Im not a fan of modifying a cars looks. By all means performance, as that actually does something but spending money on bits of plastic from a halfords catalogue, to make a car look worse and losing Value :bash:


Mines had a few visual mods, heres a photo of it :


----------



## detail3r

Jezza84 said:


> this is my baby, Celica T sport 1.8vvt Li 190bhp
> image


Not bad cars tbh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What do you get out of it?

I was guna go for the Clio but I'm too big.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Mines had a few visual mods, heres a photo of it :
> 
> image
> 
> image


Yeah but there subtle and don't look stupid its when they look like this.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> What do you get out of it?


In terms of what?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Love the first red one! I just have a boring Peugeot 206, in grey...I like the way it handles though I wish I did not have to have a car to hold kids...I want something ridiculous to look at and super fast. One of those, kill yaself cars :blush:but maybe I am a little too old for all tat caper now. 

Would LOVE to have a better sound system though, and maybe bouncy suspension like we used to ''roll in'' in america:lol2:

I was too cool:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> Love the first red one! I just have a boring Peugeot 206, in grey...I like the way it handles though I wish I did not have to have a car to hold kids...I want something ridiculous to look at and super fast. One of those, kill yaself cars :blush:but maybe I am a little too old for all tat caper now.
> 
> Would LOVE to have a better sound system though, and maybe bouncy suspension like we used to ''roll in'' in america:lol2:
> 
> I was too cool:whistling2:


Pfffft until you get arch scrub its too high 

I do like the Celicas, just not quick enough for me, but very nice looking. Once you have boost y0 you don't go back:blush:


----------



## manda88

What's boost? It'd be nice to have something to make the Mazda quicker! But it's mpg is bad enough as it is, so I doubt making it faster would help unfortunately.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> What's boost? It'd be nice to have something to make the Mazda quicker! But it's mpg is bad enough as it is, so I doubt making it faster would help unfortunately.


Boost is the positive pressure generated during turbo spool up (dirty diesel boost doesn't count though)

I get about 200 miles to £50. lol.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Boost is the positive pressure generated during turbo spool up (dirty diesel boost doesn't count though)
> 
> I get about 200 miles to £50. lol.


Haha I think the Mazda gets a bit more than that!! Matt will know more than I do, I just know that a 50 litre tank lasts us usually 7-10 days, I'm pretty sure we do at least 20 miles a day, as Matt drops me off to work in the morning and then drives himself to his work, then drives to my work at lunchtime, then I drop him back at his work and then back to my work, and then I drive to his work at the end of the day when I finish, and then we drive home! We really should have got a diesel, but I think I'd have been smashing my head against the steering wheel trying to make it go faster. I really miss my 306 XSi


----------



## Jezza84

celica not fast enough? its a jap import does 80mph in second gear 120mph in third it just starts to get silly after that, its the version with the valve lift so has a power band a 6000 revs and hits the limiter at 8250revs 0-62mph in 7.0 limited to 140mph top end....fast enougth for me :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Haha I think the Mazda gets a bit more than that!! Matt will know more than I do, I just know that a 50 litre tank lasts us usually 7-10 days, I'm pretty sure we do at least 20 miles a day, as Matt drops me off to work in the morning and then drives himself to his work, then drives to my work at lunchtime, then I drop him back at his work and then back to my work, and then I drive to his work at the end of the day when I finish, and then we drive home! We really should have got a diesel, but I think I'd have been smashing my head against the steering wheel trying to make it go faster. I really miss my 306 XSi


Lets get a turbo for our Mazda and get a mazda induction kit and then get the ecu mapped that will sort the f:censor:r out:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My friend said he will see a doctor tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Jezza84 said:


> celica not fast enough? its a jap import does 80mph in second gear 120mph in third it just starts to get silly after that, its the version with the valve lift so has a power band a 6000 revs and hits the limiter at 8250revs 0-62mph in 7.0 limited to 140mph top end....fast enougth for me :lol2:


Its fast, but all the 190s i've met, i've beaten: victory:


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Lets get a turbo for our Mazda and get a mazda induction kit and then get the ecu mapped that will sort the f:censor:r out:lol2:


Don't worry about performance, fuel economy is where its at nowadays: victory:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My friend said he will see a doctor tomorrow :2thumb:


Result:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I get 140mph and crap myself.


----------



## detail3r

I've seen 149 mph out of mine and it was still pulling with revs remaining. Also bear in mind that 10 mph at 140+ takes MUCH more torque and power than an increase of 10mph at say 90.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have never had my car past 80 :lol2:

I dont have the guts, or maybe I have too much sense...there are loads of fatal accidents around here, there were 9 people from this area killed in the last year alone on roads within 10 miles from here...too dangerous. 

however, when I get stuck behind a tractor trailor of lorry pulling muckle things of hay on a bendy road...I want to know my car will take off and get past it...my 1.6 litre is fine, but I only trust the acceleration in 3rd gear...

My kids come first though, so I just sit behind them till it is super safe, or we hit carraigeway...boring.


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have never had my car past 80 :lol2:
> 
> I dont have the guts, or maybe I have too much sense...there are loads of fatal accidents around here, there were 9 people from this area killed in the last year alone on roads within 10 miles from here...too dangerous.
> 
> however, when I get stuck behind a tractor trailor of lorry pulling muckle things of hay on a bendy road...I want to know my car will take off and get past it...my 1.6 litre is fine, but I only trust the acceleration in 3rd gear...
> 
> My kids come first though, so I just sit behind them till it is super safe, or we hit carraigeway...boring.


Its best to be safe. Even more so when you have kids with you!


Ive just entered the POTM with a photo of Boris!


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have never had my car past 80 :lol2:
> 
> I dont have the guts, or maybe I have too much sense...there are loads of fatal accidents around here, there were 9 people from this area killed in the last year alone on roads within 10 miles from here...too dangerous.
> 
> however, when I get stuck behind a tractor trailor of lorry pulling muckle things of hay on a bendy road...I want to know my car will take off and get past it...my 1.6 litre is fine, but I only trust the acceleration in 3rd gear...
> 
> My kids come first though, so I just sit behind them till it is super safe, or we hit carraigeway...boring.





FallenAngel said:


> Its best to be safe. Even more so when you have kids with you!
> 
> 
> Ive just entered the POTM with a photo of Boris!


I never once said it was safe or responsible - and I wouldn't recommend it.

However I have AP racing 4 pot front calipers, plus Brembo HC discs all round and Ferrodo DS2500 track spec front pads which can stop me from 140+ very quickly indeed.

Still very stupid and irresponsible though I admit, but I have no kids and it is usually done early hours of the morning when minimal traffic is present.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I never once said it was safe or responsible - and I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> However I have AP racing 4 pot front calipers, plus Brembo HC discs all round and Ferrodo DS2500 track spec front pads which can stop me from 140+ very quickly indeed.
> 
> Still very stupid and irresponsible though I admit, but I have no kids and it is usually done early hours of the morning when minimal traffic is present.


I meant that Ilovetoads what being safe!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2: I love your borris pic.. he looks like a natural artist :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I meant that Ilovetoads what being safe!


I know but it is irresponsible all the same.

Dartfrog have 4 Galctonotus in stock and ready to collect , im tempted even though I can't really afford them this month....


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: I love your borris pic.. he looks like a natural artist :lol2:


Hehe thanks, he looks very upset when I took the paintbrush away :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Hehe thanks, he looks very upset when I took the paintbrush away :lol2:


:lol2:

Anyways, i'm off to bed! still feel like rubbish.. but i'm forcing myself to go into work tomorrow, getting fed up of doing practically nothing!

Night people x


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I never once said it was safe or responsible - and I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> However I have AP racing 4 pot front calipers, plus Brembo HC discs all round and Ferrodo DS2500 track spec front pads which can stop me from 140+ very quickly indeed.
> 
> Still very stupid and irresponsible though I admit, but I have no kids and it is usually done early hours of the morning when minimal traffic is present.


Must admit, I'm a little disturbed- I've lost friends to boy/girl racers. Ok, I'm not even a driver, but you would not believe how much grief I give the boyf if he exceeds the limits- as a driver, he has trouble understanding the problem- as a pedestrian/cyclist, I understand it all too well. Ironically, I'm much more confident on a bike on the road than he is- because I'm not accustomed to being protected by a metal shell.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Must admit, I'm a little disturbed- I've lost friends to boy/girl racers. Ok, I'm not even a driver, but you would not believe how much grief I give the boyf if he exceeds the limits- as a driver, he has trouble understanding the problem- as a pedestrian/cyclist, I understand it all too well. Ironically, I'm much more confident on a bike on the road than he is- because I'm not accustomed to being protected by a metal shell.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I admit it is irresponsible and i'm not proud to say I have done such speed on public roads, and as such I am making an effort to calm down to driving style 

However I intend to make the trip to snakes pass before summer is over


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I admit it is irresponsible and i'm not proud to say I have done such speed on public roads, and as such I am making an effort to calm down to driving style
> 
> However I intend to make the trip to snakes pass before summer is over


I'm glad you're not proud.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm glad you're not proud.


I cannot tell whether this is sarcasm or not *lol*.

I have been told by my parents and OH enough times its finally sunk it, I will stick to track days for out and out speed.

Anyway to change the subject, I have been 'informed' that Marc at dartfrogs stock is poor quality and i'd be better off to avoid, however it seems he has the only galacs on sale atm and 4 of them aswell! Opinons?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I gotta tell you guys....


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm surprised manda hasn't put it on herself actually...


----------



## ipreferaflan

but anyway... just a little something to celebrate.


----------



## ipreferaflan

What am I celebrating? I hear you ask.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Only the fact that...


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've got the...


----------



## ipreferaflan

9,000th bloody post!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> 9,000th bloody post!
> 
> image


I'm happy for you. And how is the life? :lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> 9,000th bloody post!
> 
> image


Hahaha damn you!! Best pic of you EVER though, the tiger's face says it all!! I was up til 11 last night posting those bloody pics, it only took about 4 hours!! :bash: But it's all worth it in the end. Did you see my yawning tiger pic? It is INSANE.


----------



## detail3r

Feeling a bit hungover today


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Hahaha damn you!! Best pic of you EVER though, the tiger's face says it all!! I was up til 11 last night posting those bloody pics, it only took about 4 hours!! :bash: But it's all worth it in the end. Did you see my yawning tiger pic? It is INSANE.


I know! Bloody amazing! No bars as well. Congrats.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> 9,000th bloody post!
> 
> image


 
The face, the passion. It's all just.....too real.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Feeling a bit hungover today


Serves you right for drinking too much! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ipreferaflan said:


> I know! Bloody amazing! No bars as well. Congrats.


I know, best thing about it. I would have got looooads of awesome pics if it weren't for those bloody bars!! Like of the lioness. I wish I was awesome at photoshop so I could get rid of them. 



Morgan Freeman said:


> The face, the passion. It's all just.....too real.


There were little kids about, too. They were horrified!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well it is an Orange tiger.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Flanny how is MARTHA doing!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/575426-my-first-tank-opinions-etc.html

My fish tank. Meh.


----------



## RhianB87

Some of your photos Manda are awesome! I was having a nosey last night :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/575426-my-first-tank-opinions-etc.html
> 
> My fish tank. Meh.


Put some african clawed frogs in there! Tetras are for 5 year olds!



FallenAngel said:


> Some of your photos Manda are awesome! I was having a nosey last night :2thumb:


What do you mean 'some of'?!:whip:

Haha, not really. Thank you! I'm glad I finally got the damn things uploaded!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Put some african clawed frogs in there! Tetras are for 5 year olds!


You're for 5 year olds.

I dunno, me love tetras.

Peace!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Put some african clawed frogs in there! Tetras are for 5 year olds!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean 'some of'?!:whip:
> 
> Haha, not really. Thank you! I'm glad I finally got the damn things uploaded!


Some people are just not happy with a compliment :Na_Na_Na_Na:
The ones with flan in ruin the album :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

I miss fishkeeping, I used to keep Discus (turq blues mainly), many Apistogramma cichlids, L numbered plecs (plus good old bristlenose), corys and mainly cardinal and rummy nose tetras, all in a 400L Juwel tank. I wish i'd not sold it tbh.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Some people are just not happy with a compliment :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> The ones with flan in ruin the album :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ooooh burn!



detail3r said:


> I miss fishkeeping, I used to keep Discus (turq blues mainly), many Apistogramma cichlids, L numbered plecs (plus good old bristlenose), corys and mainly cardinal and rummy nose tetras, all in a 400L Juwel tank. I wish i'd not sold it tbh.


My sisters bristlenose's just had babies, she won't shut up about it. The girl laid her eggs in the volcano she has in her tank, and now the volcano is erupting (badum chhh!) with babies!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Ooooh burn!
> 
> 
> 
> My sisters bristlenose's just had babies, she won't shut up about it. The girl laid her eggs in the volcano she has in her tank, and n*ow the volcano is erupting (badum chhh!*) with babies!


Oh dear:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Congrats though, I bet she will find the male guarding them closely


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Maybe I should have an amphib in there :/


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe I should have an amphib in there :/


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: GOOD ONE MORG! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I think my viv may now be a bit overplanted...:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think my viv may now be a bit overplanted...:blush:


No such thing.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> No such thing.


I think theres too many smallish plants that wont provide adequate cover - in fact the more I plant the less happy I get with the overall look. 

I need more broms, and also some Pumila as i dont have any climbers atm (bar quercifolia and im not sure thats going to survive).


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Oh dear:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Congrats though, I bet she will find the male guarding them closely


Yeah he has been, it's funny cos she thought the two fish hated each other, clearly not!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe I should have an amphib in there :/





ilovetoads2 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: GOOD ONE MORG! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


You took the words right out of my mouth!!



detail3r said:


> I think my viv may now be a bit overplanted...:blush:


As Morg said, no such thing!! Pics!!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> As Morg said, no such thing!! Pics!!


Done


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Some people are just not happy with a compliment :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> *The ones with flan in ruin the album* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:

They MAKE the album!

Especially the ones with me and Matt skimming stones into the sea. Ah they're so romantic.

'Martha' (Nessa) ate at least one loke (locust) last night. MMMMnom.

I want a FOWLR marine tank and I have a little corner clear seal 9 gallon tank as well. I might get some practise with a small tropical species before I attempt a marine tank.

Anyone know any fishies that could live in a swish planted 9 gallon? Or am I asking the fish equivelant to the 'WHAT FROGS CAN LIVE IN A 30X30X45 EXO LOL' question that we all love to hate?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No. A few tetra species, white cloud mountain minnows, or you could get some cool shrimp!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm indecisve OK.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> No. A few tetra species, white cloud mountain minnows, or you could get some cool shrimp!


Oooh! Shrimp!
I like the sound of shrimpsies.

I thought the fish would be little boring tiddlers like that. Huff. The girl who had it before had a FRESHWATER ANGELFISH IN IT :gasp:

Mentle.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Oooh! Shrimp!
> I like the sound of shrimpsies.
> 
> I thought the fish would be little boring tiddlers like that. Huff. The girl who had it before had a FRESHWATER ANGELFISH IN IT :gasp:
> 
> Mentle.


Little tiddlers are cool.

read the shrimp sticky in them thar fish section.

I'd make a little java moss floor and back wall, will look tres awesome.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Little tiddlers are cool.
> 
> read the shrimp sticky in them thar fish section.
> 
> I'd make a little java moss floor and back wall, will look tres awesome.


Oh nice! I'm reading it now.

I want one of these now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, only grow to about 6 inches. Not exactly active the ones I've seen.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> :gasp:Anyone know any fishies that could live in a swish planted 9 gallon? Or am I asking the fish equivelant to the 'WHAT FROGS CAN LIVE IN A 30X30X45 EXO LOL' question that we all love to hate?


Exo terra have now made an even smaller tank its 8x8x12. They say suitable for FROGS, inverts and small reptiles. No frog could live in that.

So when they release them there will be people asking what frog can i keep it in this tiny exo terra..... NOTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Exo terra have now made an even smaller tank its 8x8x12. They say suitable for FROGS, inverts and small reptiles. No frog could live in that.
> 
> So when they release them there will be people asking what frog can i keep it in this tiny exo terra..... NOTHING!!!!!!!


'KER-CHING!!!'

I'd say; "why not just use a jam jar?" But that's 'cos I'm sarcastic. I blame the aquarium industry, actually, they are pushing the whole 'nano' concept in a big way- and magazines like Practical Fish Keeping collude with it.
An exo that size would be fine for *some* invertebrates and that's it. Unless you could get some of those recently discovered micro frogs...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might get one for a mantis


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> :gasp:
> 
> They MAKE the album!
> 
> Especially the ones with me and Matt skimming stones into the sea. Ah they're so romantic.
> 
> 'Martha' (Nessa) ate at least one loke (locust) last night. MMMMnom.
> 
> I want a FOWLR marine tank and I have a little corner clear seal 9 gallon tank as well. I might get some practise with a small tropical species before I attempt a marine tank.
> 
> Anyone know any fishies that could live in a swish planted 9 gallon? Or am I asking the fish equivelant to the 'WHAT FROGS CAN LIVE IN A 30X30X45 EXO LOL' question that we all love to hate?


They are romantic photos, aren't they. Especially the one where Matt is about to throw a rock and you're looking at him with utmost adoration...
I'm glad Martha ate! She is so awesome. Has she destressed yet?


----------



## manda88

For those of you who miss out on my Facebook page, here is a little snippet of photos from the day, the first of which is the photo mentioned in my post above. I apologise now for the size of the pics!























































Martha!


----------



## ipreferaflan

As you can see, me and Matt are almost the same size.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cool pics!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cool pics!!!


Thanks, Morgy Worgy!

I bought this awesome calendar earlier


Frogs 2011 Mini Wall Calendar | Buy Calendars Online | CalendarClub.co.uk

They have another one too but I prefered the pictures on this one. I might make my own one using my own froggie pics and have it at work or something!

Oh, and if anyone wants a calendar from that site, I have a code where you can get 20% off!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I could get one if I get this flat!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I could get one if I get this flat!


Get one anyway and then you can have it in your car if you don't get the flat! Win/win situation!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm selling ym car!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm selling ym car!


Then stick it to the back of your girlfriends head!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm selling her head.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm selling her head.


Have it at work then, or stick it in one of your vivs, at least something can live in there mwhahahaha:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have it at work then, or stick it in one of your vivs, at least something can live in there mwhahahaha:lol2:


Don't want it now yeah.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm selling her head.


Then you will have to wait til you have your flat before you can buy the calendar. You were right all along!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have it at work then, or stick it in one of your vivs, at least something can live in there mwhahahaha:lol2:


Why don't you go and live in them, Matt? You only need a spray every few days to keep your humidity up and a few plants for you to look at and sleep in. I'm sure Morgan will take fabulous care of you!


----------



## detail3r

Why does it always start raining when I go to wash the car *sigh*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Got those locust again. In a card box this time so not opened the lid right up, but they look too big again.. There's supposed to be 50, but not sure how many are there. Think most of them are will do the whole box posted for £7


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Why don't you go and live in them, Matt? You only need a spray every few days to keep your humidity up and a few plants for you to look at and sleep in. I'm sure Morgan will take fabulous care of you!


I can feed him crickets.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Why don't you go and live in them, Matt? You only need a spray every few days to keep your humidity up and a few plants for you to look at and sleep in. I'm sure Morgan will take fabulous care of you!


Dont think they are quite big enough. He might have to start a thread asking if he can keep a 6'6'' stunning male in a viv this size.........:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Dont think they are quite big enough. He might have to start a thread asking if he can keep a 6'6'' stunning male in a viv this size.........:whistling2:


I thought I was putting you in it?

Burn.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I thought I was putting you in it?
> 
> Burn.


Toucheeeee my friend!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Hahaha I actually lol'd at the last few posts. Just curl up really small and you can probably fit in something. It must be great being a frog!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I actually lol'd at the last few posts. Just curl up really small and you can probably fit in something. *It must be great being a frog*!


That's funny you say that, while you, me, and Harvey were walking up those lovely stairs from the beach on sunday, Harvey said how he would hate to be a frog.


----------



## detail3r

Im sure you will be able to fit in one of the new extra small exos:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Im sure you will be able to fit in one of the new extra small exos:whistling2:


flanny would be able to have a party in one of them!!!!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> flanny would be able to have a party in one of them!!!!


Harsh

But I lol'd.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Dont think they are quite big enough. He might have to start a thread asking if he can keep a 6'6'' stunning male in a viv this size.........:whistling2:


Matt is 6'6"?????:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:







...Joking, mate!:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

b-b-b bird, bird, bird, b-birds the word.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Matt is 6'6"?????:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Joking, mate!:lol2:


Cheeky! Haha. you like my photos, I posted a few a couple of pages back, compliment me on them! 



detail3r said:


> b-b-b bird, bird, bird, b-birds the word.


Watching Family Guy by any chance?!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Watching Family Guy by any chance?!


No, just listening to cheesy tunes on youtube...


Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down

Never gonna run around and desert you...


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> flanny would be able to have a party in one of them!!!!


Er... no. I'm going to use it as my bedroom. The 30 cube is going to be my party room.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My 30 cube is wear I do my poopy.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Cheeky! Haha. *you like my photos, I posted a few a couple of pages back, compliment me on them!*
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Family Guy by any chance?!


Getting bored with complimenting you on your photos, actually- they are universally good- how often dyu need to be told????:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Getting bored with complimenting you on your photos, actually- they are universally good- how often dyu need to be told????:2thumb:


Haha every day!! Or I cry myself to sleep  I showed my flickr page to my mum today for the first time, she's never seen any of my pics before, she was really impressed which is nice, she said I should sell them too :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh I still feel like crap and i'm actually feeling worse  Any tips for making this cold/flu/glandula fever go away?! I've tried pretty much everything and i'm getting fed up now


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> My 30 cube is wear I do my poopy.


Sig material right there.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Argh I still feel like crap and i'm actually feeling worse  Any tips for making this cold/flu/glandula fever go away?! I've tried pretty much everything and i'm getting fed up now


If sex is out out of the question, try booze! I have no idea if either will help, but they do have the 'feelgood factor'!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I can't have sex as the antibiotics have wiped my pill out, and drinking will probably make me sick or maybe that will get it out of my system quicker :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *I can't have sex as the antibiotics have wiped my pill out*, and drinking will probably make me sick or maybe that will get it out of my system quicker :lol2:


Um, you have heard of condoms, right?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Um, you have heard of condoms, right?


Yeah but I don't like them lol (we are both 'clean')


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah but I don't like them lol (we are both 'clean')


I'm clean too, And so is every person I've *ever* had sex with. And Santa is real, and I can't wait for the next offering of easter eggs from the bunny. And Buzz Lightyear saved my granny from alien probing.
Cos I'm confident like that...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

They just ruin sex for me. If I did end up pregnant, then I'd take full responsibility for it and would not 'get rid' 
I know the risks, and I'm prepared take them.

I'm in a happy monogamous relationship, and if such a situation did arise I know I'd have full support from Matt


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm clean too, And so is every person I've *ever* had sex with. And Santa is real, and I can't wait for the next offering of easter eggs from the bunny. And Buzz Lightyear saved my granny from alien probing.
> Cos I'm confident like that...


L
O
L

(Sorry)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Go fetherlite.


----------



## manda88

Condoms are poo but we've been having to use them recently as the pill was messing me about all over the place and has been for ages, so I've come off it completely now.

Jazzy, if you haven't got one already, go out and get a DS! That'll take your mind off it, especially if you get the Professor Layton game, it's well good!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Rest. Water. Painkillers. Extra fruit n Veg.


----------



## detail3r

Went scrounging this morning and found a decent piece of wood for the tank, problem is I don't know if its juniper or maple - dammit  :










*EDIT - I mistook Juniper for Yew - is Yew wood safe?*


----------



## Pipkin28

detail3r said:


> Went scrounging this morning and found a decent piece of wood for the tank, problem is I don't know if its juniper or maple - dammit  :
> 
> image
> 
> *EDIT - I mistook Juniper for Yew - is Yew wood safe?*


 
I don't think Yew is safe, doesn't it contain something nasty... *goes off to google*

.. Just found this.... Caudata Culture Articles - Wood in Vivaria 
basically it says 'NO'


----------



## andie

If those are the leaves on the end branches it ooks like willow, and that be safe.


----------



## Pipkin28

Well, I've just been offered an exo terra (poss 45x45x60) complete with furnishings and inhabitants...... 3 Hyla Versicolor (2 males, 1 female) and 1 male that was sold as a Versicolor but the ID is iffy!

For freeeeeeeeeeee!

:hmm::hmm::hmm:How long do you think it took me to say 'Hell Yeah!' :hmm::hmm::hmm:


One of the girls in work is moving in with her bf and his house isn't big enough to have this tank as well as his viv's. So I'm getting them on saturday! Just need to buy a light canopy & bulbs!! Woop Woop!


----------



## manda88

Get yourself some of this stuff

Lucky Reptile Mopani Wood | Net Pet Shop

Looks cool and I don't think it goes mankey in high humidity.


----------



## RhianB87

Morning everyone! 

How is everyone on this cold day??


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> How is everyone on this cold day??


 
I'm feeling a mixture of emotions today.....

Happy and excited about new frogs (see post above) but also pee'd off because I'm in work surrounded by annoying people!



How are you?


----------



## detail3r

andie said:


> If those are the leaves on the end branches it ooks like willow, and that be safe.


They're from a potted maple to the left of the branch 

It was under a big maple tree, but the grounds have many yew trees too, although I read that the general colour of yew wood is reddish and striped, I don't know if its worth the risk...

I wish we could buy manzanita branches and ghostwood like is so readily available in the US .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I wish we could buy manzanita branches and ghostwood like is so readily available in the US .


You can get manzanita here. 
Décor Materials | The Green Machine

Had some in recently.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can get manzanita here.
> Décor Materials | The Green Machine
> 
> Had some in recently.


Am I being retarded, because I cannot see manzanita?:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Am I being retarded, because I cannot see manzanita?:blush:


Ugh. They must have run out.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ugh. They must have run out.


No worries, cheers anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where is everyone?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Im here, I was thinking the same, its not very alive on here today. Hows Snake deciding going Morg!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where is everyone?


I'm here... in my death bed :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I'm lurking on here as usual.


----------



## manda88

I'm here! And I have a story! It's not very interesting, but I thought it was funny. Some guy that I'm friends with on facebook, who I haven't seen since I was at infant school, tagged me in a photo of a toad/frog that he must have found somewhere, obviously because I'm constantly adding more photos of frogs to my FB, he was reminded of me and wanted to show me the pic!! I thought that was really sweet and quite funny! He's a proper chav too which makes it even better! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I'm here! And I have a story! It's not very interesting, but I thought it was funny. Some guy that I'm friends with on facebook, who I haven't seen since I was at infant school, tagged me in a photo of a toad/frog that he must have found somewhere, obviously because I'm constantly adding more photos of frogs to my FB, he was reminded of me and wanted to show me the pic!! I thought that was really s*weet and quite funny*! He's a proper *chav* too which makes it even better! :lol2:


Those words don't go together i'm afraid.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Im here, I was thinking the same, its not very alive on here today. Hows Snake deciding going Morg!


I can't. Neither can I decide on fish.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Those words don't go together i'm afraid.


Haha I know, I just thought it was nice that he thought of me when he saw the frog, and that he didn't kill it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ring me estate agent graaahhh!!!!!!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't. Neither can I decide on fish.


South american biotope tank. Easy.


----------



## Pipkin28

I'm here...... and I can't believe that no-one has commented on my free frogs/viv!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm here...... and I can't believe that no-one has commented on my free frogs/viv!!!!:whistling2:


Did someone speak?:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

detail3r said:


> Did someone speak?:whistling2:


 

:gasp:  :biteme:
















:lol2:


----------



## manda88

I have Chipsticks :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Best crisps ever!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where's Pipkin?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I have Chipsticks :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Best crisps ever!


No the best crisps in the world ever were Fish and Chips (or burgers and chips).



Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's Pipkin?


Who?


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's Pipkin?


 
Can't you be a teensy bit happy for me???











Or jealous, makes no difference to me!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I wonder if she has any new frogs?


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wonder if she has any new frogs?


 

:roll: I will on Saturday!!!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wonder if she has any new frogs?


She'd have mentioned it to us surely?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> I'm here...... and I can't believe that no-one has commented on my free frogs/viv!!!!:whistling2:


Oooh, only just read that.. JEALOUS! do they have anymore critters they are wanting rid of? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

detail3r said:


> She'd have mentioned it to us surely?


 



:blowup:


----------



## manda88

Somebody who I'm genuinely wondering where they've disappeared to, is jennlovesfrogs! She's been gone for ages!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ring me estate agent graaahhh!!!!!!


They are a pain. There was one guy that was showing us a couple places and everyplace we were like, this place is quite small, not really what we were looking for.

Then after we came out the agent was like so i'll ring the Landlord and you can put a offer in what do you think.

UMMMMMM were you not listening to what we were saying about the place.:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Somebody who I'm genuinely wondering where they've disappeared to, is jennlovesfrogs! She's been gone for ages!


Didn't she get bored of the squabbling?


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oooh, only just read that.. JEALOUS! do they have anymore critters they are wanting rid of? :whistling2::lol2:


 
Ithankyou.......!


That's all I wanted.... I don't ask for much!!!


I don't think so...... yet! Apparently her bf has a couple of flying frogs. They used to have a hognose snake... so at this rate there could be a possibility in the future! If I hear anything...... well, I'll let you know Jazz!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Somebody who I'm genuinely wondering where they've disappeared to, is jennlovesfrogs! She's been gone for ages!


Theres a few members I was wondering about too, when I used to be on here under a different username a couple of years back.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone take some wandering jew for other cuttings? I'm overrun with the stuff. It's crawling across the viv roof now.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone take some wandering jew for other cuttings? I'm overrun with the stuff. It's crawling across the viv roof now.


I put a few cuttings of that in my viv last week, it doesnt seem to be doing much, in fact id say its dying off


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I put a few cuttings of that in my viv last week, it doesnt seem to be doing much, in fact id say its dying off


It takes a while to get going, I've always failed with it before. I swear it's growing a cm or so every other day now.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't she get bored of the squabbling?


No idea. I'm friends with her on FB but haven't ever asked!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They are a pain. There was one guy that was showing us a couple places and everyplace we were like, this place is quite small, not really what we were looking for.
> 
> Then after we came out the agent was like so i'll ring the Landlord and you can put a offer in what do you think.
> 
> UMMMMMM were you not listening to what we were saying about the place.:bash:


He was so stupid! NIGEL was his name! The 'tard.



detail3r said:


> Theres a few members I was wondering about too, when I used to be on here under a different username a couple of years back.


What were you called before? Secretly you're someone we used to not like, and are pretending to be a new person!! Admit it! I'll be really embarrssed if that's true.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone take some wandering jew for other cuttings? I'm overrun with the stuff. It's crawling across the viv roof now.


I'm actually imagining a rabbi in your viv.


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They are a pain. There was one guy that was showing us a couple places and everyplace we were like, this place is quite small, not really what we were looking for.
> 
> Then after we came out the agent was like so i'll ring the Landlord and you can put a offer in what do you think.
> 
> UMMMMMM were you not listening to what we were saying about the place.:bash:


 
Estate agents don't listen.... when I was looking, I went into one shop and she asked what areas I wanted. I said it was easier to say what areas I didn't want, particularly the area I had just left because my ex still lived in the house with his new gf. In the first batch of properties they sent out to me was a house TWO streets away from my old house, mmmmm cosy!!! :bash:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> It takes a while to get going, I've always failed with it before. I swear it's growing a cm or so every other day now.


Jeez. I noticed on the recent photos of my tank that the broms have now got 1 or 2 new plants each at the base and have spread a fair bit since being planted so im happy, although the ficus querc is rotting i think.

Also, redmoor roots - where the hell are they from? :/


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> What ere you called before? Secretly you're someone we used to not like, and are pretending to be a new person!! Admit it!


gex23 - I have forgotten my password and also my hotmail address that I linked it too, apparantly doesn't exist for that username


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Jeez. I noticed on the recent photos of my tank that the broms have now got 1 or 2 new plants each at the base and have spread a fair bit since being planted so im happy, although the ficus querc is rotting i think.
> 
> Also, redmoor roots - where the hell are they from? :/


Uzbekistan!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Uzbekistan!


Lol. What I h'actually meant was..... what tree are they from? Frog safe?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahh this area is so inbred. The flat I'm in now, turns out my next door neighbour's are the guy who lives here's godparents. The flat I'm hoping to move to has my old neighbour's daughter living there.

Everyone knows everyone....somehow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Lol. What I h'actually meant was..... what tree are they from? Frog safe?


yeah I made that up.

I'd use anything fish safe for frogs.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh this area is so inbred. The flat I'm in now, turns out my next door neighbour's are the guy who lives here's godparents. The flat I'm hoping to move to has my old neighbour's daughter living there.
> 
> Everyone knows everyone....somehow.


A local town for local people?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not that bad!


----------



## manda88

There's a BBC America?! What is the world coming to.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> There's a BBC America?! What is the world coming to.


Globalised information exchange, it seems.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Globalised information exchange, it seems.


You're using big words that I don't understand. I didn't think America would appreciate the BBC, seeing as everything they show is all very British, I didn't think they'd like it, especially crap programmes like the League of Gentlemen.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> There's a BBC America?! What is the world coming to.


I know, next we'll have Electronic Mail or something equally ridiculous :whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> You're using big words that I don't understand. I didn't think America would appreciate the BBC, seeing as everything they show is all very British, I didn't think they'd like it, especially crap programmes like the League of Gentlemen.


 
There is a big Eastenders fan base in the states........ saddo's!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You're using big words that I don't understand. I didn't think America would appreciate the BBC, seeing as everything they show is all very British, I didn't think they'd like it, especially crap programmes like the League of Gentlemen.


Many Americans like British humour. There's 300 million people there. Plus it's the US, if it makes money, it's worth having.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/576411-ripped-off-rfuk-member.html#post6955506

This is how bored I am.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/576411-ripped-off-rfuk-member.html#post6955506
> 
> This is how bored I am.


Brilliant. I like it. Now sit back and see fists fly:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/576411-ripped-off-rfuk-member.html#post6955506
> 
> This is how bored I am.


I see its flooded with replies:whistling2:


----------



## Jezza84

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/576411-ripped-off-rfuk-member.html#post6955506
> 
> This is how bored I am.


cant see this has it been removed?


----------



## detail3r

Jezza84 said:


> cant see this has it been removed?


It was removed due to lack of replies.


----------



## detail3r

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/products/aquatics/décor-materials/redmoor-root-wood-individual-pieces/individual-piece-redmoor-root-5

What do you guys think to this piece? I was thinking just off centre with a lot of re-organising.


----------



## Pipkin28

detail3r said:


> http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...vidual-pieces/individual-piece-redmoor-root-5
> 
> What do you guys think to this piece? I was thinking just off centre with a lot of re-organising.


 
Nice!! Do it!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...vidual-pieces/individual-piece-redmoor-root-5
> 
> What do you guys think to this piece? I was thinking just off centre with a lot of re-organising.


 
like it!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eyup! Four days off!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Expect lots of flanny, guys. Mmmm flanny.

Morgarn, I'll take some of that Wandering Jew for a few leopard lily cuttings?
This stuff:










Also, WELL DONE PIPKIN! I'd love some versicolor!


----------



## detail3r

Pipkin28 said:


> Nice!! Do it!





onemanandhisgecko said:


> like it!


I think so too, especially with a few broms planted on and between it:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Deal.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Unless you have any spare java moss.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Negative. I bought some from Dartfrog and it just fizzled out. Not keen on the stuff.

F*ck moss.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Also, WELL DONE PIPKIN! I'd love some versicolor!


 
I'll have to see if I can get them breeding next year and you shall have some! (If they do and if you have any room left!!!)

It sounds like they haven't been kept in the optimum conditions recently, she says that when the viv was at her bf's originally, the males used to call a lot but they were kept in a warmer room than they are now and the only light source is from a window!

I can't wait 'til Saturday.... I'm soooo excited to be getting some FREE FROGS (did I mention that before??? Oops!!:lol2


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> *I'll have to see if I can get them breeding next year and you shall have some! *(If they do and if you have any room left!!!)
> 
> It sounds like they haven't been kept in the optimum conditions recently, she says that when the viv was at her bf's originally, the males used to call a lot but they were kept in a warmer room than they are now and the only light source is from a window!
> 
> I can't wait 'til Saturday.... I'm soooo excited to be getting some FREE FROGS (did I mention that before??? Oops!!:lol2


I'll swap 'em for some CB11 Peacock Tree Frogs?

They are on the agenda.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Negative. I bought some from Dartfrog and it just fizzled out. Not keen on the stuff.
> 
> F*ck moss.



Ok. Send me the other stuff. I have LOADS of jew. How much do you want?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok. Send me the other stuff. I have LOADS of jew. How much do you want?


 
i wouldnt mind some jew morgan if you wouldnt mind m8, ill pay ofcourse :2thumb: that leopard lily looks nice too ipreferaflan! lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok. Send me the other stuff. I have LOADS of jew. How much do you want?


A whole ghetto full (lots). The other stuff being? I have a little bit of carpet left over...
I'd offer you some java fern but mine isn't growing very well at the moment.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh the leopard lily. Alright I'll send some 'o that.

I feel bad for the Jews. They're my favourite of the three Abrahamic religions because they seem to keep themselves to themselves. I quite like them.

In fact! *snip*

Yep, I just became a Jew.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i wouldnt mind some jew morgan if you wouldnt mind m8, ill pay ofcourse :2thumb: that leopard lily looks nice too ipreferaflan! lol



Just taken flan's bits out and there's still enough. It will be one big long piece though.

Managed to pull a bit out with a frog underneath a leaf....ooops.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'll swap 'em for some CB11 Peacock Tree Frogs?
> 
> They are on the agenda.


Shotgun some peacocks when you breed them! I'll give you a baby corn snake for a pair, even though I'm not going to be breeding them for like 3 years.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just taken flan's bits out and there's still enough. It will be one big long piece though.
> 
> Managed to pull a bit out with a frog underneath a leaf....ooops.


 
Awesome, very much appreciated morg! top man :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Shotgun some peacocks when you breed them! I'll give you a baby corn snake for a pair, even though I'm not going to be breeding them for like 3 years.


No corn snake! It'll be dosh please. I love da dosh.


----------



## detail3r

I don't know whether to source my own tree stump rather then spend £40 on one, seen as the grapewood I bought cost £25 and is sitting on the patio:blush:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> No corn snake! It'll be dosh please. I love da dosh.


ACCEPT MY OFFERING OF CORN! You like them as babies, just give it back to me when you don't like it anymore.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> I don't know whether to source my own tree stump rather then spend £40 on one, seen as the grapewood I bought cost £25 and is sitting on the patio:blush:


 
i know how you feel m8 spent £30 bloody quid on grapevine and although the mould is starting to slow down now it pi**es me off the guy at the rep shop didnt make me aware of grapvine and humidity problems even though i told him that it would be in a high humidity dart frog tank.

Take a shovel and a saw to the woods for a tree stump! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i know how you feel m8 spent £30 bloody quid on grapevine and although the mould is starting to slow down now it pi**es me off the guy at the rep shop didnt make me aware of grapvine and humidity problems even though i told him that it would be in a high humidity dart frog tank.
> 
> Take a shovel and a saw to the woods for a tree stump! :lol2:


Exactly, tbh that combined with the £100 i spent on an external filter sitting in the rep room, eggcrate I didnt use and another £15 of wood I didnt use - I dont really want to spent much more money on it tbh :S.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

sell the filter you should get close to what you paid for it seeing as you have never used it, if you sell it on here then you can link to your thread and show that you only used it once :blush: i hope you can get some money back for it m8

but seriously when i was in the woods collecting stuff the other day i see some stumps and nice wood that i wish i had collected before buying wood, you should have a forrage (SP?)


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> sell the filter you should get close to what you paid for it seeing as you have never used it, if you sell it on here then you can link to your thread and show that you only used it once :blush: i hope you can get some money back for it m8
> 
> but seriously when i was in the woods collecting stuff the other day i see some stumps and nice wood that i wish i had collected before buying wood, you should have a forrage (SP?)


Yeah i'm going too. Theres loads of stumps in Elvaston country park near me - the problem is theres lots of Yew trees also present and these are unsafe to use in frog tanks, so I won't be 100% sure if safe or not


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

what is dangerous about the yew? and what wood is safe do you know?


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> what is dangerous about the yew? and what wood is safe do you know?


Most hardwoods mate, for example Oak, Maple, Ash, Elm, Beech

Coniferous plants such as pine, juniper, yew etc leach out sap thats an irritant and thus dangerous to frogs etc.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i havent got a clue, no good me going to collect wood then, a tree is a tree to me lmao.

i'd be walking round the forest with a book looking like a right fk*n nerd haha


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i havent got a clue, no good me going to collect wood then, a tree is a tree to me lmao.
> 
> i'd be walking round the forest with a book looking like a right fk*n nerd haha


I was taking photos of them - thats one step too far isnt it


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i wish i was there to see the looks on peoples faces :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i wish i was there to see the looks on peoples faces :lol2:


For some reason they gave me a wide berth when walking around me.... and didnt make eye contact with me ..... weirdos :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> ACCEPT MY OFFERING OF CORN! You like them as babies, just give it back to me when you don't like it anymore.


Nah. Can't be doing with those slimy little buggers.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Nah. Can't be doing with those slimy little buggers.


I wouldn't really give you one if you didn't like them haha, obv I'd pay yas.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Eergh! Shattered. My best friend (bless her!:flrt picked me up from the boyfriends' place on the Isle of Sheppey at Stupid O'Clock this morning, drove me to my flat to pick up stuff I needed, then Chatham Station so I could get into town. Went on a training morning in Wandsworth on 'HIV and Young People', then up to the office in Islington- had stuff to sort out, as one of my young guys has a viewing for a flat tomorrow. And I'll be in the office tomorrow morning, and my project in far East London tomorrow afternoon, before heading back to Kent and the boyfs' place. I think I may have to give up sleeping...

@Jazzy B: Sorry, darlin, reading over my stuff I came over as pretty judgemental- work stuff sometimes creeps in when I'm not paying attention!:blush:
@Pipkin: Yay, you! Freebies are always good! :no1:
@Detail: I use bits of wood from the same area I collect leaf litter all the time- they do break down over time, but they look great. Usually sweet chestnut, sometimes beech and sometimes oak.
@Morgan: How much Java moss do you want? i chuck loads of it away every time I clean out my clawed frogs. I can post it or meet up- you're vaguely London-based, yes?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> Eergh! Shattered. My best friend (bless her!:flrt picked me up from the boyfriends' place on the Isle of Sheppey at Stupid O'Clock this morning, drove me to my flat to pick up stuff I needed, then Chatham Station so I could get into town. Went on a training morning in Wandsworth on 'HIV and Young People', then up to the office in Islington- had stuff to sort out, as one of my young guys has a viewing for a flat tomorrow. And I'll be in the office tomorrow morning, and my project in far East London tomorrow afternoon, before heading back to Kent and the boyfs' place. I think I may have to give up sleeping...
> 
> @Jazzy B: Sorry, darlin, reading over my stuff I came over as pretty judgemental- work stuff sometimes creeps in when I'm not paying attention!:blush:
> @Pipkin: Yay, you! Freebies are always good! :no1:
> @Detail: I use bits of wood from the same area I collect leaf litter all the time- they do break down over time, but they look great. Usually sweet chestnut, sometimes beech and sometimes oak.
> @Morgan: How much Java moss do you want? i chuck loads of it away every time I clean out my clawed frogs. I can post it or meet up- you're vaguely London-based, yes?


lmfao, ron i could do with some java moss haha and yes i will pay for it! 

Shopping list*
Ipreferaflan - leopard lily
Morgan - Creeping jew
Ron - Java moss 
:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No worries Ron


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No worries Ron


Thanks darlin!:2thumb:

@Geckoboi: I'm not charging- I'd only chuck it away anyway!

EDIT: Got loads of Tradescantia too- the smallish-leaved green version- I have it in a couple of tanks and it's rampant on my balcony!


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> E
> @Detail: I use bits of wood from the same area I collect leaf litter all the time- they do break down over time, but they look great. Usually sweet chestnut, sometimes beech and sometimes oak.?


Fresh bits of wood? What I was more concerned about was the lack of surety as to the type of wood, when the park itself contains many Yew trees, which as I have found out are very toxic to frogs 

Regarding leaves, I have 100 almonds leaves on their way from Malaysia, god knows when they'll arrive.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Thanks darlin!:2thumb:
> 
> @Geckoboi: I'm not charging- I'd only chuck it away anyway!


Well if your offering, id take some for postage costs! Only if you have enough spare though.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Fresh bits of wood? What I was more concerned about was the lack of surety as to the type of wood, when the park itself contains many Yew trees, which as I have found out are very toxic to frogs
> 
> Regarding leaves, I have 100 almonds leaves on their way from Malaysia, god knows when they'll arrive.


 
how much detail3r, i got these and am currently using the water part of my tank, they have tanned the water nicely and the fish have become even more active!
tea bags Indian Almond leaves betta,Discus fish 50Pk on eBay (end time 09-Sep-10 12:52:48 BST)

im also considering using them in the mineral water i use for the misting system, that way any water build up in the broms will be like tadpole tea : victory:

@Ron thanks very much m8, i live and work close to you, i can collect or your welcome to come round m8


----------



## detail3r

About that price, maybe a bit more, think with postage it was about £6.


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> how much detail3r, i got these and am currently using the water part of my tank, they have tanned the water nicely and the fish have become even more active!
> tea bags Indian Almond leaves betta,Discus fish 50Pk on eBay (end time 09-Sep-10 12:52:48 BST)
> 
> im also considering using them in the mineral water i use for the misting system, that way any water build up in the broms will be like tadpole tea : victory:
> 
> @Ron thanks very much m8, i live and work close to you, i can collect or your welcome to come round m8


PM me with details, guys, and we'll sort it out. In the proper conditions (wet, nutient-rich) it literally grows like a weed, so I should be able to give you a decent amount- at least enough to start you off. As a land plant, it's less successful, except in my fire-bellied toad tank, where they drag water over it all the time.

Oh and Detail, yew, in common with many pine-like plants has quite a strong smell. To be on the safe side, don't collect any wood from near an established yew- look under 'safe' trees- oak, beech, sweet chestnut, elm, fruit trees, even sycamore.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> PM me with details, guys, and we'll sort it out. In the proper conditions (wet, nutient-rich) it literally grows like a weed, so I should be able to give you a decent amount- at least enough to start you off. As a land plant, it's less successful, except in my fire-bellied toad tank, where they drag water over it all the time.
> 
> Oh and Detail, yew, in common with many pine-like plants has quite a strong smell. To be on the safe side, don't collect any wood from near an established yew- look under 'safe' trees- oak, beech, sweet chestnut, elm, fruit trees, even sycamore.


Cheers mate

Or what about this piece :

http://thegreenmachineaquatics.com/products/aquatics/décor-materials/redmoor-root-wood-individual-pieces/individual-piece-redmoor-ro-53

Just off centre to the back left of the tank, with broms in all the crevices etc.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Or what about this piece :
> 
> http://thegreenmachineaquatics.com/...ividual-pieces/individual-piece-redmoor-ro-53
> 
> Just off centre to the back left of the tank, with broms in all the crevices etc.


 
Nice, i also found these cool bits for ya m8

Individual Piece of Redmoor Root Wood (T24) | The Green Machine
Individual Piece of Redmoor Root Wood (T48) | The Green Machine


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Nice, i also found these cool bits for ya m8
> 
> Individual Piece of Redmoor Root Wood (T24) | The Green Machine
> Individual Piece of Redmoor Root Wood (T48) | The Green Machine


Chers dude: victory:

I like the first one, hmmm decisions decisions. I guess i'm just worried about taking up too much floor space...


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Chers dude: victory:
> 
> I like the first one, hmmm decisions decisions. I guess i'm just worried about taking up too much floor space...


 
remember the wood your using im sure the frogs will utilize in terms of space so it wont be wasted plus it will look awesome, and like you said you can put broms on it : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Or what about this piece :
> 
> http://thegreenmachineaquatics.com/products/aquatics/décor-materials/redmoor-root-wood-individual-pieces/individual-piece-redmoor-ro-53
> 
> Just off centre to the back left of the tank, with broms in all the crevices etc.


Looks great!

I have a bit of an old-fashioned prejudice against buying stuff that is often available for free- strikes me as an almost 'designer viv' situation, but there are some nice pieces out there.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I have a bit of an old-fashioned prejudice against buying stuff that is often available for free- strikes me as an almost 'designer viv' situation, but there are some nice pieces out there.


Very true, but most tree stumps will be rotten, plus you can never guarantee if they are frog safe or not


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

how would you go about getting wood root? im useless with plants and trees but i thought trees and tree roots are a friggin nightmare to dig up?


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> how would you go about getting wood root? im useless with plants and trees but i thought trees and tree roots are a friggin nightmare to dig up?


In this country park I found loads of trees which had been felled with just the stumps left behind, a few were easy to pull up too 

In fact go there first thing in the morning before work I think.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> In this country park I found loads of trees which had been felled with just the stumps left behind, a few were easy to pull up too
> 
> In fact go there first thing in the morning before work I think.


The wood I go to is right in the country, on the North Downs. It's a coppiced sweet chestnut wood with quite a few other trees, and while when I was a kid loads of people used it for dogwalking etc, now almost nobody seems to go there. Loads and loads of loose stumps and bits of wood- I'm pretty much limmited by what I can carry, more than anything else! For my plated lizard tank I collected driftwood from the Sheppey coast- but I would be dubious about using that for frogs, because of the salt content.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> The wood I go to is right in the country, on the North Downs. It's a coppiced sweet chestnut wood with quite a few other trees, and while when I was a kid loads of people used it for dogwalking etc, now almost nobody seems to go there. Loads and loads of loose stumps and bits of wood- I'm pretty much limmited by what I can carry, more than anything else! For my plated lizard tank I collected driftwood from the Sheppey coast- but I would be dubious about using that for frogs, because of the salt content.


Damn yew! (poor pun warning)

Im jealous


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Damn yew! (poor pun warning)
> 
> Im jealous


Well, it's still a (shortish) train ride from where I live, so it's not like I pick stuff up from my doorstep.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've decided to go for a marine tank. I'm gonna build the dragons a new home then hopefully have a marine tank up and running for Christmas!
Which is when I can get the stock I want.

Oh what's that? You want to know what fish I'm going for?

Dwarf Lionfish.









Next.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

If you get a dwarf lionfish, it means you can't really have any shrimps or clown fish.. They'll be din dins :lol2: I used to keep one if the big volitans! Used to take food from my hands!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you get a dwarf lionfish, it means you can't really have any shrimps or clown fish.. They'll be din dins :lol2: I used to keep one if the big volitans! Used to take food from my hands!


 
my dad also used to keep a marine tank and had a lionfish, he had to seperate the lionfish as he kept eating the domino fish lol


----------



## manda88

A friend of ours has a dwarf lionfish with some clowns, a butterfly fish and a cowfish and they all get along fine, the lionfish just sits and hudes behind the rocks all the time and the clowns are always hanging around by their anemone. The cowfish is obviously the best.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, but its quite risky.. esppecially with shrimps.. don't want a £20 fish to be lunch :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, it's still a (shortish) train ride from where I live, so it's not like I pick stuff up from my doorstep.


My local woods have loads of oak and they've recently felled some (don't know what) trees. It's hard to take stuff as it's always so busy, so I have to go at dusk.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I'll swap 'em for some CB11 Peacock Tree Frogs?
> 
> They are on the agenda.


Ideal *rubs hands together with glee*




Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, but its quite risky.. esppecially with shrimps.. don't want a £20 fish to be lunch :lol2:


I can see you heading off to the IoW for a one to one consultation.......!!!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you get a dwarf lionfish, it means you can't really have any shrimps or clown fish.. They'll be din dins :lol2: I used to keep one if the big volitans! Used to take food from my hands!


Volitans are my favourite marine fish! I would love to have a huge tank with some in one day!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like mandarin gobies and orchi dottybacks.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Marine tanks are awesome. I would love abig one with loads of corals, live rock and some of the big boxfish and larger marine fish with some huge anenomies in there. The most awesome thing is when the lights go out all the corals glow in the dark. It looks amazing.

I did a nightdive in the Maldives and the glowing coral just looks amense. We also saw humphead parrot fish which are just MOOOOHOOOOsive. Pretty ugly though:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you get a dwarf lionfish, it means you can't really have any shrimps or clown fish.. They'll be din dins :lol2: I used to keep one if the big volitans! Used to take food from my hands!


You can have similar sized fish though? Clown fish are so bog standard anyway! Don't want 'em! Volitans are SO beautiful but I don't have the space for like a million gallon tank. Just gonna get a 55 gallon and pop a trio of dwarf lionfish in there. Preferably zebras.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Marine tanks are awesome. I would love abig one with loads of corals, live rock and some of the big boxfish and larger marine fish with some huge anenomies in there. The most awesome thing is when the lights go out all the corals glow in the dark. It looks amazing.
> 
> I did a nightdive in the Maldives and the glowing coral just looks amense. We also saw humphead parrot fish which are just MOOOOHOOOOsive. Pretty ugly though:lol2:


I'm gonna start with fish and live rock then gradually build it up with corals. I love the look of dragonets but they are way too small. They'll probably get nommed by the lions.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Marine tanks are awesome. I would love a big one with loads of corals, live rock and some of the big boxfish and larger marine fish with some huge anemones in there. The most awesome thing is when the lights go out all the corals glow in the dark. It looks amazing.
> 
> I did a nightdive in the Maldives and the glowing coral just looks immense. We also saw humphead parrot fish which are just MOOOOHOOOOsive. Pretty ugly though:lol2:


Spelling Nazi strikes again. I'll let you off the moooohooosive part though, and I can't be arsed to add apostrophes and things.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You can have similar sized fish though? Clown fish are so bog standard anyway! Don't want 'em! Volitans are SO beautiful but I don't have the space for like a million gallon tank. Just gonna get a 55 gallon and *pop a trio of dwarf lionfish in there*. Preferably zebras.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start with fish and live rock then gradually build it up with corals. I love the look of dragonets but they are way too small. They'll probably get nommed by the lions.


What about the cowfish?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Puffer fish FTW. I saw one diving in Mexico.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Spelling Nazi strikes again. I'll let you off the moooohooosive part though, and I can't be arsed to add apostrophes and things.


Meh. BOTHERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> What about the cowfish?!


They are from the Indo-Pacific too so I might just add one of them! Lionfish are my favourite fish ever though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Puffer fish FTW. I saw one diving in Mexico.


They are cool! I bet they rarely puff though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> They are from the Indo-Pacific too so I might just add one of them! Lionfish are my favourite fish ever though.


Yeah they are cool. You don't want just lionfish, thats BORING. you can have the hovercraft cowfish in with them, as we asked before our friend had bought them. You know you want one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> They are cool! I bet they rarely puff though.


Nah, but they still have big round funny faces.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, but they still have big round funny faces.


And get massive :lol2: You have to be careful with fish from the 'box fish family' think cow fish come under this, because they secrete a poison when stressed which can wipe out an entire tank..A good skimmer is a must if you are wanting any of those.


----------



## detail3r

Got into work 2 hours early cos I wasn't informed of a rota change, ffs


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Got into work 2 hours early cos I wasn't informed of a rota change, ffs


I did that on Monday, just worked anyway and took a 3 hour lunch break so there would be cover for the evening.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

where has everyone gone. Conversation has just stopped. BORING!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> where has everyone gone. Conversation has just stopped. BORING!!!!


It's cos you killed it. Some f*cktard commented on my youtube vid of Diego eating saying 'its colours are pale and the motley pattern is too blended in', I was like er what?! They clearly know exactly what they're talking about!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Lol ill be back at work soon so Ill have time to post aswell haha


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> It's cos you killed it. Some f*cktard commented on my youtube vid of Diego eating saying 'its colours are pale and the motley pattern is too blended in', I was like er what?! They clearly know exactly what they're talking about!


I would reply with your too pale and your face is to blended in with your ass, as you are clearly talking out of it!!!! Tit. Of course its going to look slightly pale on a video camera. Video cameras lose alot of clarity. Idiots.:devil:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would reply with your too pale and your face is to blended in with your ass, as you are clearly talking out of it!!!! Tit. Of course its going to look slightly pale on a video camera. Video cameras lose alot of clarity. Idiots.:devil:


The video is really dark so he actually looks dark in comparison to how he usually looks, I love how they said that his motley pattern is too blended, what hte hell does that even mean?! He's as much a motley as much as I've got brown hair, and I definitely have brown hair!! :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> The video is really dark so he actually looks dark in comparison to how he usually looks, I love how they said that his motley pattern is too blended, what hte hell does that even mean?! He's as much a motley as much as I've got brown hair, and I definitely have brown hair!! :lol2:


Some people just don't have a clue!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm at work... Dying! Can't wait to get home. Some ass hole chav has threatend to put a brick through the shop window, because he bought a fish yesterday and it died.. Boss asked to see the fish and a sample of tank water... To which came a load of abuse, gave him a refund to get rid of him, and told him to take his custom else where!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm at work... Dying! Can't wait to get home. Some ass hole chav has threatend to put a brick through the shop window, because he bought a fish yesterday and it died.. Boss asked to see the fish and a sample of tank water... To which came a load of abuse, gave him a refund to get rid of him, and told him to take his custom else where!


Im guessing if you gave him a refund, you also took his personal details so at least if a brick does get put through the window you will know who has done it and have hos details. Sorted!!!

Hate Chavs:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No we didn't take his details, we just wanted him out fast! Before he kicked off. We think he was high on something.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm at work... Dying! Can't wait to get home. Some ass hole chav has threatend to put a brick through the shop window, because he bought a fish yesterday and it died.. Boss asked to see the fish and a sample of tank water... To which came a load of abuse, gave him a refund to get rid of him, and told him to take his custom else where!


 
Oh, aren't the 'locals' charming??? I hope you coughed and spluttered all over him and passed on your lurgy!!! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Oh, aren't the 'locals' charming??? I hope you coughed and spluttered all over him and passed on your lurgy!!! :2thumb:


Too right, should've spat in his eye! Dirty chav scum.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://paddysday.us/smiley/dancing irish smiley.gif


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> imagehttp://paddysday.us/smiley/dancing irish smiley.gif


Are you bored again Morgan by any chance :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

been 2 weeks and still have bloody stringy mould in my tank like cobwebs!!! think its the poxy grapevine thats causing it :censor:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> imagehttp://paddysday.us/smiley/dancing irish smiley.gif





onemanandhisgecko said:


> been 2 weeks and still have bloody stringy mould in my tank like cobwebs!!! think its the poxy grapevine thats causing it :censor:


Just sent you both your leopard lily first class.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm at work... Dying! Can't wait to get home. Some ass hole chav has threatend to put a brick through the shop window, because he bought a fish yesterday and it died.. Boss asked to see the fish and a sample of tank water... To which came a load of abuse, gave him a refund to get rid of him, and told him to take his custom else where!


Do you work in an LFS? Do you sell marine stuffs?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

you absolute star! thanks m8! :2thumb: any ideas for the mould it is cobweb type stuff did you get it atall and how long did it last? ive got plenty of critters in there


----------



## RhianB87

Has anyone ever owned a milk or king snake? Thinking of getting one instead of a corn.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Has anyone ever owned a milk or king snake? Thinking of getting one instead of a corn.


:gasp: Blasphemy! Kings can be quite aggressive I've heard. There's a sexed pair near me than need rescuing for £100, please buy them!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> :gasp: Blasphemy! Kings can be quite aggressive I've heard. There's a sexed pair near me than need rescuing for £100, please buy them!


I am swaying more towards milks as all of the ones i have met have been lovely! 
I only want one. You buy them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> I am swaying more towards milks as all of the ones i have met have been lovely!
> I only want one. You buy them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


YES!

Milks are SO cool. I don't understand why people don't like them. They look like coral snakes!!!
Which are of course highly cool.

I'd go for a pueblan:










or Stuart's:










or albino tangerine:










I absolutely love the colours of the albino tangerine but I don't like the red eyes!

Beautiful snakes.


Actually! While we are on the snake-front, I had a dream last night that I lost my green tree python and my king snake (neither of which I have IRL)! I was so annoyed. I kept walking around this hotel looking in all the rooms for them.

I found the GTP in the end. I was so happy.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Milk snakes are very, very wirey and are really weird when you hold them. Both kings and milks are renowned for being a bit bitey compared to corns.


----------



## RhianB87

Everyone has corns though! I want to get something different! 

But I have just seen that milks are quite expensive!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> *Everyone has corns though! I want to get something different! *
> 
> But I have just seen that milks are quite expensive!!


Exactly. Bitey snakes are da coolest.


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> you absolute star! thanks m8! :2thumb: any ideas for the mould it is cobweb type stuff did you get it atall and how long did it last? ive got plenty of critters in there


'Patience, my child'- as the pope might say (???). Actually, I'm thinking about going to see the pope- or at least joining the protest against him- starts in Hyde Park Saturday, I'm told...:whistling2: but anyway, back on subject, the initial mould usually clears quite quickly, in my experience, then the beasties get a grip. On the milk snake convo, yep, they are beautiful, but they are also shy, snappy, and sometimes fussy feeders. Corns all the way!:no1:


----------



## RhianB87

I have decided to see what there is at Portsmouth in October. :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Gutted...was looking through Pre Loved and came across one along the road for electric blue geckos breeding pair and 6 eggs for £100...but it was sold. It is the only local advert I have ever seen on there...and someone beat me to it. 

Think I might move to the south of england to make my hobby that little bit easier. :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> Gutted...was looking through Pre Loved and came across one along the road for electric blue geckos breeding pair and 6 eggs for £100...but it was sold. It is the only local advert I have ever seen on there...and someone beat me to it.
> 
> Think I might move to the south of england to make my hobby that little bit easier. :devil:


That sucks 

what a great advert
"Have you no longer the time to look after yr reptile or have they simply got to big or expensive for you ?? if so then im here to take them off your hands for you !!
i'll either find them a new home or simply add them to my collection of reptiles thats growing every day.
i take in anything really from small frogs to big iguana's.
email me any info"

:bash:


----------



## manda88

I'm going to rant at the people saying 'everyone's got corns!', there's nothing wrong with having things that everyone else has, if you like something then get it! Everyone has white's tree frogs and fire bellied toads, but it doesn't put people off having them, it's exactly the same with snakes or lizards. It irritates me that people are put off buying things because they're common. Think of the poor unwanted baby animals that don't get bought! THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I'm going to rant at the people saying 'everyone's got corns!', there's nothing wrong with having things that everyone else has, if you like something then get it! Everyone has white's tree frogs and fire bellied toads, but it doesn't put people off having them, it's exactly the same with snakes or lizards. It irritates me that people are put off buying things because they're common. Think of the poor unwanted baby animals that don't get bought! THINK OF THE CHILDREN!


More people have corns than FBTs or White's! All you have to do is look at Kempton! They're all over the place crawling out of orifices and ears.

They make me SICK!

Go get a GTP or ETB and hush yer mush.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I fail to get that annoyed.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> More people have corns than FBTs or White's! All you have to do is look at Kempton! They're all over the place crawling out of orifices and ears.
> 
> They make me SICK!
> 
> Go get a GTP or ETB and hush yer mush.


That's only because people are more interested in snakes than frogs. It's got nothing to do with people having more corns than WTF or FBT, cos it ratio is probably still the same. Loads of people absolutely hate corns just because everyone has them, and because they're 'boring' and 'not real snakes', it's sad. To say 'ook at Kempton' is silly, if it had been mostly frogs and about 5 snakes, nobody would have gone!
I don't want a GTP or ETB cos they're not very friendly.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That's only because people are more interested in snakes than frogs. It's got nothing to do with people having more corns than WTF or FBT, cos it ratio is probably still the same. Loads of people absolutely hate corns just because everyone has them, and because they're 'boring' and 'not real snakes', it's sad. To say 'ook at Kempton' is silly, if it had been mostly frogs and about 5 snakes, nobody would have gone!
> I don't want a GTP or ETB cos they're not very friendly.


You know me though, I'm not that keen on snakes as it is let alone a snake I've seen millions of times in pet shops and zoos. It's the same reason I'd never get a bearded dragon; they're all over the place!
I don't hate the things, I just would never get one and I'm always gonna root for milks over them because I think they're prettier and more unique.

The amount of corn snakes was ridunkulous at Kempton! I know it's all about profit and what is more popular but I'm just saying I don't like the popular pets because they don't make me go: 'OH MY GOSH LOOK AT THAT!'

Prime example: my reaction to the cowfish picture.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't get why everything is selected for colour rather than personality. Selecting for personality is how we ended up with such sociable and docile dogs, why not do it with lizards?

There's even tokay colour morphs, why hasn't anyone bred tokays that are a little bit calmer?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't get why everything is selected for colour rather than personality. Selecting for personality is how we ended up with such sociable and docile dogs, why not do it with lizards?
> 
> There's even tokay colour morphs, why hasn't anyone bred tokays that are a little bit calmer?


I just think it's easier to sell colourful animals than animals with nice personalities so there's no profit in it. Although in the case of dogs I'm guessing it's because Auntie Nora doesn't want a wolf. 
I personally don't mind how much of a foul mood my animals are in (as long as it's not distressing them). My cat is a grumpy b*stard and I love him all the much more for it! I guess it's quite shallow but I'm more intrigued by how an animal looks than what they are actually like.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I just think it's easier to sell colourful animals than animals with nice personalities so there's no profit in it. Although in the case of dogs I'm guessing it's because Auntie Nora doesn't want a wolf.


You think there's no profit in friendly animals? Why do you think Tokays sell for a tenner?

Why are CWD more popular than Basilisks?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> You think there's no profit in friendly animals? Why do you think Tokays sell for a tenner?
> 
> Why are CWD more popular than Basilisks?


I think there's much more profit in the aesthetics.
Is it not to do with how easy they are to breed in captivity?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You know me though, I'm not that keen on snakes as it is let alone a snake I've seen millions of times in pet shops and zoos. It's the same reason I'd never get a bearded dragon; they're all over the place!
> I don't hate the things, I just would never get one and I'm always gonna root for milks over them because I think they're prettier and more unique.
> 
> The amount of corn snakes was ridunkulous at Kempton! I know it's all about profit and what is more popular but I'm just saying I don't like the popular pets because they don't make me go: 'OH MY GOSH LOOK AT THAT!'
> 
> Prime example: my reaction to the cowfish picture.


You have a point, my dear. There were a million and one corns at Kempton, it was like my heaven! There were lots of milk and king snakes too which was good cos I've only ever seen like 2 for sale anywhere. I do hope there are some more froggles at Portsmouth, though.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't get why everything is selected for colour rather than personality. Selecting for personality is how we ended up with such sociable and docile dogs, why not do it with lizards?
> 
> There's even tokay colour morphs, why hasn't anyone bred tokays that are a little bit calmer?


I chose my granite corn for her personality, cos when I went to see her she didn't mind being held as much as the others :lol2: but I chose the rest cos of their cool colours. I'm shallow, what can I say!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> You have a point, my dear. There were a million and one corns at Kempton, it was like my heaven! There were lots of milk and king snakes too which was good cos I've only ever seen like 2 for sale anywhere. I do hope there are some more froggles at Portsmouth, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I chose my granite corn for her personality, cos when I went to see her she didn't mind being held as much as the others :lol2: but I chose the rest cos of their cool colours. I'm shallow, what can I say!


if im 100% honest im choosing to get leucs for there stunning colour plus it really helps that my other halfs favourite colour is yellow :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I think there's much more profit in the aesthetics.
> Is it not to do with how easy they are to breed in captivity?


Yeah that as well. But most people don't buy to breed.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah that as well. But most people don't buy to breed.


Jah but they're cheaper/easier to produce.


----------



## RhianB87

O dear, what have I started!!

Ive got other species that everyone has, i.e the FBT 's and the gecko which is why I want to get something different that will interest me and I have wanted a milk snake for years!


----------



## ilovetoads2

See...my problem is that I keep thinking sensibly when it comes to getting more...like darts, I would love them, but until my baby gecko arrived, I had nothing else in the house that would eat food so small...course, now I do, and now I want them more than ever...

but another problem I have to keep in mind is that we usually enjoy either one loooong holiday or two smaller ones...and my pal has said that I have as much as he can handle...since then the baby hatched, got another three fire bellies, and another tank...so might have to train and hire someone next time...

working on an automatic cricket feeder...not getting very far, but would be awesome if it worked! :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Jah but they're cheaper/easier to produce.


Meh. I still say there's a market for friendlier lizards.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> See...my problem is that I keep thinking sensibly when it comes to getting more...like darts, I would love them, but until my baby gecko arrived, I had nothing else in the house that would eat food so small...course, now I do, and now I want them more than ever...
> 
> but another problem I have to keep in mind is that we usually enjoy either one loooong holiday or two smaller ones...and my pal has said that I have as much as he can handle...since then the baby hatched, got another three fire bellies, and another tank...so might have to train and hire someone next time...
> 
> working on an automatic cricket feeder...not getting very far, but would be awesome if it worked! :no1:


This is my problem. I used to have my mum, but now I'm kinda stuck. The gecko and my boophis I can get away with feeding once every 3/4 days.


----------



## detail3r

I need to go to the woods at 7am, with a pickaxe and a black bag - do you think i'll look dodgy?:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> I need to go to the woods at 7am, with a pickaxe and a black bag - do you think i'll look dodgy?:whistling2:


Its not a shovel... so i think you'll be fine :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Lol more dodgy looks for you m8


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its not a shovel... so i think you'll be fine :lol2:


I may have to take a shovel aswell, thing is i'm taking the dog too, now it looks and sounds very dodgy!



onemanandhisgecko said:


> Lol more dodgy looks for you m8




Marc has 4 galacts in stock at dartfrog, im tempted to go and collect them even though I can't really afford them this month.....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Meh. I still say there's a market for friendlier lizards.


By all means grab a pair of Tokays and give it a try!
It can't be that hard!


----------



## detail3r

Anyone about today? Seems quiet!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i am m8 and probably annoying chondro with the water debate. lol i mean no harm though :blush: on annual leave for a week woohoo


----------



## detail3r

Lol, no worries: victory:

Opinions on buying frogs from Dartfrog? I have heard good and bad about him..


----------



## manda88

I'm here! But I've not got any conversation  I'm boring today.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i have heard good stuff, although he did offer me some leucs over the phone at one price and couple weeks ago i was gonna buy em and he changed the price. but that could have been a misunderstanding. other than that ive had no experience m8


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I'm here! But I've not got any conversation  I'm boring today.


Pffft, typical, your normally full of talk and yet not today!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> By all means grab a pair of Tokays and give it a try!
> It can't be that hard!


 
Maybe I will.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Pffft, typical, your normally full of talk and yet not today!


Haha nope nothing new has happened over the past few hours! Although I have found the perfect partner for one of my corn snakes, I NEED her, but she's up in Birmingham. I'm either going to try and collect her when I collect another of my corns from Nigel in Northampton, or I'll get her delivered to me. Need to see how much it'll cost. I should wait til Portsmouth show really to see if anything else is there, but this little corn is so perfect and I doubt I'll find another like it!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i have heard good stuff, although he did offer me some leucs over the phone at one price and couple weeks ago i was gonna buy em and he changed the price. but that could have been a misunderstanding. other than that ive had no experience m8


Nice one, I may have to go spend £200 there on Tuesday:whistling2: (even though i'm skint this month - damned car)



manda88 said:


> Haha nope nothing new has happened over the past few hours! Although I have found the perfect partner for one of my corn snakes, I NEED her, but she's up in Birmingham. I'm either going to try and collect her when I collect another of my corns from Nigel in Northampton, or I'll get her delivered to me. Need to see how much it'll cost. I should wait til Portsmouth show really to see if anything else is there, but this little corn is so perfect and I doubt I'll find another like it!


Doooooo it, you know you want to:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Nice one, I may have to go spend £200 there on Tuesday:whistling2: (even though i'm skint this month - damned car)
> 
> 
> 
> Doooooo it, you know you want to:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I do, I REEEEEALLY want to, and Matt's even allowed me to have it, but I think it's only cos it's not overly expensive. But then when I go to Portsmouth show I know I'm gonna see something there that I'll love and I won't be able to have it! I don't know what to do! *rips hair out icon!*


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eyup phibbers.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I do, I REEEEEALLY want to, and Matt's even allowed me to have it, but I think it's only cos it's not overly expensive. But then when I go to Portsmouth show I know I'm gonna see something there that I'll love and I won't be able to have it! I don't know what to do! *rips hair out icon!*


Easy that, get your OH to build you a rack to house even more animals: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I do, I REEEEEALLY want to, and Matt's even allowed me to have it, but I think it's only cos it's not overly expensive. But then when I go to Portsmouth show I know I'm gonna see something there that I'll love and I won't be able to have it! I don't know what to do! *rips hair out icon!*


Will the sellers be going to portsmouth? You could ask them to bring it down to see?


----------



## REDDEV1L

:mf_dribble:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ipreferaflan said:


> Eyup phibbers.


 
hi, not sure wether to wait 2 weeks for leucs or get some from another breeder who has some now, im so damn impatient and my tank is pretty much ready. water has no high ammonia or nitrites, plants doin well and breedin FF fine. really dont know if i can wait that long haha


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Easy that, get your OH to build you a rack to house even more animals: victory:


Already made one, it's big enough to fit six 50 litre RUBs, but they all live in little RUBs at the mo and won't need to go in 50 litre ones for a couple of years! I don't want more than 6 corns for the time being, I hate having an odd number of them cos then I feel like one of them doesn't have a girlfriend or boyfriend, so if I were to get this one and one from the show, then I'd have to get another!!



FallenAngel said:


> Will the sellers be going to portsmouth? You could ask them to bring it down to see?


Unfortunately he's not going to Portsmouth  It's one of kevchandlers corns, he's the guy who owns KC Corns if you've heard of him.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm actually ready to get darts, my acrylic roof finally came.


----------



## manda88

Fearne Cotton just mentioned me on Radio 1!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## detail3r

I've just emailed marc to reserve me the 4 orange splashbacks he has left.


What have I done:blush:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

nice when are you collecting?


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> nice when are you collecting?


Im waiting on confirmation he has them still.

If he dos I will collect on Tuesday.

My OH is going to kill me.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm actually ready to get darts, my acrylic roof finally came.


I didn't realise it was April 1st already?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Fearne Cotton just mentioned me on Radio 1!!! Hahahahaha


 
Her dad was a member at the golf club I used to work at.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I didn't realise it was April 1st already?


 
Ahh not you as well!!!!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Fearne Cotton just mentioned me on Radio 1!!! Hahahahaha


Explain.........


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Her dad was a member at the golf club I used to work at.


I hate her, I'm just glad she mentioned me!



Pipkin28 said:


> Explain.........


Basically McFly are in the live lounge today and I'm logged onto their chat thing on their website and she mentioned me when she was saying a few of the names that were online. Yes I am that much of a loser! But Harry is FIT!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am bored. I want to get on with making a lid for the FBT tank, but not sure how to go about it...grrr. 

I think I want it to set in the tank, on the stress bars because the toads and crickets keep getting up there...but I did not want to use wood cause I want to be able to see down into the tank...

Think i could go with full mesh? Will that be too much ventilation for them???


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> I hate her, I'm just glad she mentioned me!
> 
> 
> 
> Basically McFly are in the live lounge today and I'm logged onto their chat thing on their website and she mentioned me when she was saying a few of the names that were online. Yes I am that much of a loser! But Harry is FIT!


 
As long as it makes you happy.....! 

We have Radio 2 on in our office because we're old fogey's!!:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh not you as well!!!!


Lol - just kidding dude: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I hate her, I'm just glad she mentioned me!
> 
> 
> 
> Basically McFly are in the live lounge today and I'm logged onto their chat thing on their website and she mentioned me when she was saying a few of the names that were online. Yes I am that much of a loser! But Harry is FIT!


LOL you probably think I'm blagging now, but one of the blokes in McFlys, his mum works as a teacher with my girlfriend.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL you probably think I'm blagging now, but one of the bloke's in McFly's mum works as a teacher with my girlfriend.


OMG which one?!?!?! Please tlel me it's the drummer!!!!! :gasp:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Basically McFly are in the live lounge today and I'm logged onto their chat thing on their website and she mentioned me when she was saying a few of the names that were online. Yes I am that much of a loser! But Harry is FIT!


Oh dear *shakes head*.

The Cash in the Attic presenter is now the annoying little sh*t sports presenter off the BBC - noooooo.

(I lead a sheltered life).


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am bored. I want to get on with making a lid for the FBT tank, but not sure how to go about it...grrr.
> 
> I think I want it to set in the tank, on the stress bars because the toads and crickets keep getting up there...but I did not want to use wood cause I want to be able to see down into the tank...
> 
> Think i could go with full mesh? Will that be too much ventilation for them???


Given the water area you've got, I doubt they are in danger of drying out- go for the mesh! How much were the geckoes going for? I fell in love with them after the article in PRK:mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> OMG which one?!?!?! Please tlel me it's the drummer!!!!! :gasp:


Dunno, I'll ask.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am bored. I want to get on with making a lid for the FBT tank, but not sure how to go about it...grrr.
> 
> I think I want it to set in the tank, on the stress bars because the toads and crickets keep getting up there...but I did not want to use wood cause I want to be able to see down into the tank...
> 
> Think i could go with full mesh? Will that be too much ventilation for them???


Get some acrylic cut to size, ask for some holes to be cut and just place it on top. Mesh over the holes.


----------



## manda88

Awesome. There's this guy who drives a skyline near where I work who drifts around the corner pretty much every morning, the idiot's front bumper just fell off!!! Hahahahaha oh how I laughed. I took a picture with my phone too!


----------



## detail3r

Most drift cars have the bumpers etc very loosely attached anyway, usually with cable ties and wire and the like, so they come off easily with minimal damage should an impact occur. At least they do in the USA where 'hellaflush' and ghetto mods are 'in' at the minute.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I prefer classic cars.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Most drift cars have the bumpers etc very loosely attached anyway, usually with cable ties and wire and the like, so they come off easily with minimal damage should an impact occur. At least they do in the USA where 'hellaflush' and ghetto mods are 'in' at the minute.


Yeah but this guy is just an idiot who thinks he is really cool. Hos skyline is a hump of S:censor:T, covered in dents and scratches. From what Manda tells me he is pretty crap at drifting as well.:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Im already thinking of my next car.

Probably a MK1 Focus RS - not the chavfest that is the MK2 version, which looks like it was magnetised before driving through a branch of halfords.


----------



## manda88

I've been waiting for the day this guy crashes into the curb, so I was delighted to see he's ruined it a little bit more. He's probably off to Halfords now to stick it back on with some 16v badges. Everytime he drifts past, he gets within about a foot of the curb on the opposite side of the road, he's such a dick. Anyone that does stupid crap like that on a public road is an idiot, IMO. Who the hell is he trying to impress? Cos everyone's clearly going to look at him and think he's a tw*t. Only other chavs will think he's cool.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I've been waiting for the day this guy crashes into the curb, so I was delighted to see he's ruined it a little bit more. He's probably off to Halfords now to stick it back on with some 16v badges. Everytime he drifts past, he gets within about a foot of the curb on the opposite side of the road, he's such a dick. Anyone that does stupid crap like that on a public road is an idiot, IMO. Who the hell is he trying to impress? Cos everyone's clearly going to look at him and think he's a tw*t. Only other chavs will think he's cool.


Agreed.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah but this guy is just an idiot who thinks he is really cool. Hos skyline is a hump of S:censor:T, covered in dents and scratches. From what Manda tells me he is pretty crap at drifting as well.:lol2:


Im not disagreeing with either of you.

I admit I do go above the speed limit on dual carriageways and motorways, but only when theres little traffic about, and never do I do it in built up areas, near schools etc. Just irresponsible imo.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Im already thinking of my next car.
> 
> Probably a MK1 Focus RS - not the chavfest that is the MK2 version, which looks like it was magnetised before driving through a branch of halfords.


I LOVE the MK2 Focus RS, especially in that green. Im not the biggest fan of the MK1. I always think it looks like a chav has done the bits to it themselves and always think urghhhhh. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Im not disagreeing with either of you.
> 
> I admit I do go above the speed limit on dual carriageways and motorways, but only when theres little traffic about, and never do I do it in built up areas, near schools etc. Just irresponsible imo.


Oh yeah, I break the speed limit all the time its just performing things like that on public roads is stupid. Im no angel when driving far from it and Manda will confirm that:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I always go over the speed limit on motorways. When it's super clear I can hit 140, but then watch the fuel shooting down and take my foot off.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Im not disagreeing with either of you.
> 
> I admit I do go above the speed limit on dual carriageways and motorways, but only when theres little traffic about, and never do I do it in built up areas, near schools etc. Just irresponsible imo.


Who doesn't!! Haha. We drive fast on good roads but we don't drift or wheel spin or anything stupid like that, obv accidental wheel spins sometimes but not often. Going along the A3 from Hindhead to Portsmouth, there's a long straight stretch which is fun to floor it down, I think we got to 130 the other day before I told Matt to slow down haha. Better top speed than the old 306 but it's acceleration isn't as good. We've got a Mazda3 'Sport'. I put it in quotation marks because the only thing sporty about it is it's alloys and automatic headlights.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh yeah, *I break the speed limit all the time* its just performing things like that on public roads is stupid. Im no angel when driving far from it and Manda will confirm that:lol2:


You are too cool :whistling2: I just drive as fast as I think is safe, like on some 30 roads you can easily do 50 when there's no other cars around, but if there's a 60 somewhere then I'll mostly stick to 60 unless I feel like getting where I'm going a bit quicker.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I always go over the speed limit on motorways. When it's super clear I can hit 140, but then watch the fuel shooting down and take my foot off.


Yeah I hit 135mph the other day when going to Portsmouth on the A3 as it was the straight road before Hindhead and nobody was in the right lane until further down and they stopped my fun. Plus I think Manda wanted me to slow a bit.:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Who doesn't!! Haha. We drive fast on good roads but we don't drift or wheel spin or anything stupid like that, obv accidental wheel spins sometimes but not often. Going along the A3 from Hindhead to Portsmouth, there's a long straight stretch which is fun to floor it down, I think we got to 130 the other day before I told Matt to slow down haha. Better top speed than the old 306 but it's acceleration isn't as good. We've got a Mazda3 'Sport'. I put it in quotation marks because the only thing sporty about it is it's alloys and automatic headlights.


Very swish! Mine was modded before I bought it, and unfortunately by a retarded idiot with no knowledge, and on the cheap. Problems discovered so far :

Turbo Actuator not even connected - Because they wanted to gain bhp on the cheap, which doesnt happen with these newer cars with more controlling ECUs

Turbo control valve on the wrong way round - giving me 1.4 bar of boost in 1st gear - interesting when tryig to do 5mph on a carpark!

Wheels spraypainted by hand - now powdercoated

Front mount intercooler not fitted correctly

Decat not fitted correctly, just welded not clamped.

Boost gauge incorrectly fitted.

Front suspension top mount bearings completely missing!

All the important boost control fuses were blown and lined out!

Its getting there now but still rattles everywhere - the downside to having stiff coilovers 

I need a sensible car next.


(sorry for the long post, I didnt mean for it to turn into a rant).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I hit 135mph the other day when going to Portsmouth on the A3 as it was the straight road before Hindhead and nobody was in the right lane until further down and they stopped my fun. Plus I think Manda wanted me to slow a bit.:lol2:


120mph actually feels very comfortable as my car's so big. Scary really.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

> wheels spraypainted by hand - now powdercoated


lol!!!!


----------



## detail3r

I got in a chase with a scooby the other night, got it to 148 and it could have pulled further but it would have taken ages lol.

My friends MK3 cupra (hes just joined rfuk actually) we reckon could pull to 160, its got to 156 and is still pulling with revs left (not bad for a 1.8T). Shame hes going to make it a track car.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> 120mph actually feels very comfortable as my car's so big. Scary really.


Note to self: Do not, *under any circumstances* get a lift with one of these young 'phib speed demons!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> Given the water area you've got, I doubt they are in danger of drying out- go for the mesh! How much were the geckoes going for? I fell in love with them after the article in PRK:mf_dribble:


Do you mean the Dwarf Electrics? They are £130 the pair at dartfrog...but I dare someone to take them from me...just dare you! :lol2: (but I am not kidding!)

The peacocks were £140 for the pair. I also like the Neons...

My hubby has decided that he wants a say this time and loves strawberry darts after seeing them on some nature programme...but I am not sure I am ready for them still...it is hard work trying to decide when i know I am running out of space and probably will only be allowed one more tank after this one and that is it! :censor:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> lol!!!!


It was silly, you could literally peel the paint off.

They have also painted the calipers the wrong red, and covered the 'Seat Sport' logo which should be left as machined steel - retards:bash:

I live fairly close to the peak district so I fancy one last blast up there before winter, maybe to the cat and fiddle pub.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> 120mph actually feels very comfortable as my car's so big. Scary really.


I know what you mean Morgan even doing 135 the car was handling perfectly and I was having no problems. In the 306 it was a bit scarier as it was older and a little bit twitchy :lol2:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Very swish! Mine was modded before I bought it, and unfortunately by a retarded idiot with no knowledge, and on the cheap. Problems discovered so far :
> 
> Turbo Actuator not even connected - Because they wanted to gain bhp on the cheap, which doesnt happen with these newer cars with more controlling ECUs
> 
> Turbo control valve on the wrong way round - giving me 1.4 bar of boost in 1st gear - interesting when tryig to do 5mph on a carpark!
> 
> Wheels spraypainted by hand - now powdercoated
> 
> Front mount intercooler not fitted correctly
> 
> Decat not fitted correctly, just welded not clamped.
> 
> Boost gauge incorrectly fitted.
> 
> Front suspension top mount bearings completely missing!
> 
> All the important boost control fuses were blown and lined out!
> 
> Its getting there now but still rattles everywhere - the downside to having stiff coilovers
> 
> I need a sensible car next.
> 
> 
> (sorry for the long post, I didnt mean for it to turn into a rant).


Haha that's chavs for you! It makes me laugh when they try to do their own mods, on Facebook the other day I saw a pic of a bunch of kids scrubbing away at the bonnet of an S reg Corsa. It's been lowered at the front and heightened at the back, so looks ridiculous. God I hate little kids with crappy little cars.


----------



## ilovetoads2

My husband likes to speed (I dont go much over and even then just on motorway) but i have told him that if ever we had an accident and one of us died or was injured that I would never forgive him...and if he ever crashed and died in his work van, and I found out it was down to his driving, I would never forgive him. Life is too precious to throw it away so you can go faster...or even worse, destroy someone elses life for the same reason. 

SLOW DOWN​


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> *Do you mean the Dwarf Electrics? *They are £130 the pair at dartfrog...but I dare someone to take them from me...just dare you! :lol2: (but I am not kidding!)
> 
> The peacocks were £140 for the pair. I also like the Neons...
> 
> My hubby has decided that he wants a say this time and loves strawberry darts after seeing them on some nature programme...but I am not sure I am ready for them still...it is hard work trying to decide when i know I am running out of space and probably will only be allowed one more tank after this one and that is it! :censor:


I do- they are really stunning lizards- but since I'm getting some new toads soon, I really haven't got the space- even though they don't need a huge viv. One day...


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Haha that's chavs for you! It makes me laugh when they try to do their own mods, on Facebook the other day I saw a pic of a bunch of kids scrubbing away at the bonnet of an S reg Corsa. It's been lowered at the front and heightened at the back, so looks ridiculous. God I hate little kids with crappy little cars.


Exactly. I have had to spend a fair bit of money doing it the 'right' way with good quality parts from Forge Motorsport, Awesome GTI and Blueflame.

Here is its first few runs on the dyno when it made a poor 195 bhp and 239 lb ft (due to heatsoak and timing both of which are sorted now so should hit its 205 - 2 10 figure) :


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> My husband likes to speed (I dont go much over and even then just on motorway) but i have told him that if ever we had an accident and one of us died or was injured that I would never forgive him...and if he ever crashed and died in his work van, and I found out it was down to his driving, I would never forgive him. Life is too precious to throw it away so you can go faster...or even worse, destroy someone elses life for the same reason.
> 
> SLOW DOWN​


Agree. 100%.


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> My husband likes to speed (I dont go much over and even then just on motorway) but i have told him that if ever we had an accident and one of us died or was injured that I would never forgive him...and if he ever crashed and died in his work van, and I found out it was down to his driving, I would never forgive him. Life is too precious to throw it away so you can go faster...or even worse, destroy someone elses life for the same reason.
> 
> SLOW DOWN​


I both agree and disagree with your comments.

We all hold different views, but I for one will not be controlled like a puppet on the public roads by this increasingly controlling and draconian government. I never speed when someone else (bar one mate) is in the car, and never in built up areas or areas such as schools, high streets etc - but I will not be controlled by someone elses views.

Just my 2p worth: victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Speed limits it means you have to go AT LEAST 50mph :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

detail3r said:


> I both agree and disagree with your comments.
> 
> We all hold different views, but I for one will not be controlled like a puppet on the public roads by this increasingly controlling and draconian government. I never speed when someone else (bar one mate) is in the car, and never in built up areas or areas such as schools, high streets etc - but I will not be controlled by someone elses views.
> 
> Just my 2p worth: victory:


Obviously I dont know what the roads are like where you live but there are so many other things to consider...at 30, if your tire blows out you should be fine, at 60, you stand a chance of being able to bring it to a controlled stop, but at 120, you are going to have an accident. And around here animals are always on the roads...same goes, hit a deer at 60 and it is a bad collision, hit it at 120 and you will probably not stand a chance.

And though I agree it is your life, and your choice...speed limits are not just a view, they are the law and they are there for good reason. I hope nothing ever happens to you though, because it is the people who love you that will be affected. : victory:


----------



## manda88

I don't speed a lot, and definitely not when there's lots of people or cars around, 95% of the time I drive sensibly, until I get onto the motorway and I'll usually sit between 80-90, and have an occasional blast a bit faster if there's nobody in my way or if I want to get past someone who's annoyed me. What irrirates me is when people go ten miles an hour under the speedlimit, and stop at every roundabout even if something's not coming. The speed limit is there to be safe for everyone, and IMO it's as bad as speeding if people drive slowly, because other drivers will get angry and over take/get road rage or whatever, and overtaking can be pretty dangerous if an angry person is driving! Nothing annoys me more than people who overtake on corners :devil:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> Obviously I dont know what the roads are like where you live but there are so many other things to consider...at 30, if your tire blows out you should be fine, at 60, you stand a chance of being able to bring it to a controlled stop, but at 120, you are going to have an accident. And around here animals are always on the roads...same goes, hit a deer at 60 and it is a bad collision, hit it at 120 and you will probably not stand a chance.
> 
> And though I agree it is your life, and your choice...speed limits are not just a view, they are the law and they are there for good reason. I hope nothing ever happens to you though, because it is the people who love you that will be affected. : victory:


I won't argue as it will just get out of hand. But as you say my life, my choice, my responsibility. Bear in mind less accidents occur on the Autobahn in Germany with no speed restrictions .

The problem with this country is there are too many do gooders, which has effectively turned us into a nanny state.

To change the subject - My hunt for wood earlier drew a blank


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> My husband likes to speed (I dont go much over and even then just on motorway) but i have told him that if ever we had an accident and one of us died or was injured that I would never forgive him...and if he ever crashed and died in his work van, and I found out it was down to his driving, I would never forgive him. Life is too precious to throw it away so you can go faster...or even worse, destroy someone elses life for the same reason.
> 
> 
> SLOW DOWN​





ilovetoads2 said:


> Obviously I dont know what the roads are like where you live but there are so many other things to consider...at 30, if your tire blows out you should be fine, at 60, you stand a chance of being able to bring it to a controlled stop, but at 120, you are going to have an accident. And around here animals are always on the roads...same goes, hit a deer at 60 and it is a bad collision, hit it at 120 and you will probably not stand a chance.
> 
> And though I agree it is your life, and your choice...speed limits are not just a view, they are the law and they are there for good reason. I hope nothing ever happens to you though, because it is the people who love you that will be affected. : victory:


 
I agree with this completely. 
If you have a crash at 120 you will kill yourself and thats your own bloody fault but what if you hit another car and kill someone else?


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I agree with this completely.
> If you have a crash at 120 you will kill yourself and thats your own bloody fault but what if you hit another car and kill someone else?


I won't. I do it at times when there is at most 'minimal' traffic on the roads, usually nothing. (The peak district at 12am is usually light on traffic ).

I apologise for bringing such a heated argument to the fore and ruining the off topic thread.

Again trying to change the subject, whats everyones plans for the weekend?

Im working both days


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I won't. I do it at times when there is at most 'minimal' traffic on the roads, usually nothing. (The peak district at 12am is usually light on traffic ).
> 
> I apologise for bringing such a heated argument to the fore and ruining the off topic thread.
> 
> Again trying to change the subject, whats everyones plans for the weekend?
> 
> Im working both days


One of my friends died 5 years ago when her boyfriend sped and crashed into a tree and that was at about 11pm. Thats why I will never speed!

I am working for all of this weekend as well


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> One of my friends died 5 years ago when her boyfriend sped and crashed into a tree and that was at about 11pm. Thats why I will never speed!
> 
> I am working for all of this weekend as well


Sorry to hear that 

Are you a fellow retail worker too then?

Im working all next weekend too - got a properly crap rota these next two weeks.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> Are you a fellow retail worker too then?
> 
> Im working all next weekend too - got a properly crap rota these next two weeks.


 
O yes! And I hate it!!!!

I work every weekend unless if I give a few weeks warning to have it off!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bad driving kills, not speed. I never drink, drive tired or if the conditions are anything other than perfect.

I'll only ever speed on a near empty motorway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> O yes! And I hate it!!!!
> 
> I work every weekend unless if I give a few weeks warning to have it off!


 
I stopped weekend work four years ago and still appreciate having them off now. It really sucks.


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> I agree with this completely.
> If you have a crash at 120 you will kill yourself and thats your own bloody fault but what if you hit another car and kill someone else?


 
There's also the poor bloody people who have to scoop what's left of you off the carriageway or out of the wreckage!

I used to know a bloke who had a part-time job doing this sort of thing... he got a call out to a motorbike accident on the motorway once. He said an old lady had called it in, she had been driving along and saw the bike on it's side and the body a bit further on, no other vehicles had been involved. She hadn't gone near the body, she just pulled over and phoned the police. She kept saying it was awful as his 'shopping' had been thrown even further up the carriageway. The police had told her not to worry about that.... not telling her that it was actually his motorcycle helmet.... with his head still in it!!! Ripped clean off his shoulders!

Makes you think........ eh?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bad driving kills, not speed. I never drink, drive tired or if the conditions are anything other than perfect.
> 
> I'll only ever speed on a near empty motorway.


Agreed.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I stopped weekend work four years ago and still appreciate having them off now. It really sucks.


One of the reasons I love my current job is that it's mostly office hours!:no1:

In my last job I worked a revolving 24-hour shift- earlies, lates and nights- I was rostered for nights over X-mas three years in a row:devil:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> One of the reasons I love my current job is that it's mostly office hours!:no1:
> 
> In my last job I worked a revolving 24-hour shift- earlies, lates and nights- I was rostered for nights over X-mas three years in a row:devil:


Long shifts really do suck. I usually do 14 hour shifts.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

12 is the longest I've done. Screw that.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> 12 is the longest I've done. Screw that.


19 is the longest i've done - i'm an idiot tbh 

But a jobs a job and it pays the bills. I'd love to get back to a regular Mon - Fri job though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah. I've done some crap work in my time.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Speeding is something that will always happen. There is doing it sensibly and there is doing it like an idiot. Beside my theory is the Goverment want us to speed so that they get money from speeding tickets and so on. They get so much money from these which is why they don't tell all car manufacturers to have a max 70mph on them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah i have to work 2 weekends a month, but i get a day off during the week. I am working tomorrow:devil: but i get wednesday off:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Speeding is something that will always happen. There is doing it sensibly and there is doing it like an idiot. Beside my theory is the Goverment want us to speed so that they get money from speeding tickets and so on. They get so much money from these which is why they don't tell all car manufacturers to have a max 70mph on them.


Local councils get speeding ticket money.


----------



## Pipkin28

I have, in my time, put my foot down but I only do it if I'm confident that the car is sound and won't suffer some major mechanical failure that might cause an accident!! I'm a wuss! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Pipkin28 said:


> I have, in my time, put my foot down but I only do it if I'm confident that the car is sound and won't suffer some major mechanical failure that might cause an accident!! I'm a wuss! :lol2:


Someone told me you were getting some free frogs.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm redoing my tank tonight.....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> There's also the poor bloody people who have to scoop what's left of you off the carriageway or out of the wreckage!
> 
> I used to know a bloke who had a part-time job doing this sort of thing... he got a call out to a motorbike accident on the motorway once. He said an old lady had called it in, she had been driving along and saw the bike on it's side and the body a bit further on, no other vehicles had been involved. She hadn't gone near the body, she just pulled over and phoned the police. She kept saying it was awful as his 'shopping' had been thrown even further up the carriageway. The police had told her not to worry about that.... not telling her that it was actually his motorcycle helmet.... with his head still in it!!! Ripped clean off his shoulders!
> 
> Makes you think........ eh?


Bloody hell. That's dreadful.
I don't drive so I can't really have too much of an opinion on speeding. I do think it's a bit show-offey though and nobody thinks the guy in the loud sports car overtaking at a million mph is cool. They just think he's got a small penis.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm redoing my tank tonight.....


Did you get my plants, boi?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> One of my friends died 5 years ago when her boyfriend sped and crashed into a tree and that was at about 11pm. Thats why I will never speed!
> 
> I am working for all of this weekend as well


Was that the two people that died at Merrist Wood? That happened just before I went there I think.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm redoing my tank tonight.....


Good lord, which one this time?



ipreferaflan said:


> Bloody hell. That's dreadful.
> I don't drive so I can't really have too much of an opinion on speeding. I do think it's a bit show-offey though and nobody thinks the guy in the loud sports car overtaking at a million mph is cool. They just think he's got a small penis.


I have to say I HATE loud cars, I just can't stand the noise! It's sooo annoying having to be stuck behind something that sounds like it's farting. Plus the druvers must get sick of it after a while, surely?! I've been in one once that was really loud and I was embarrassed to be seen in it!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Was that the two people that died at Merrist Wood? That happened just before I went there I think.


Yeah it was. Must of been erm... 2003ish. It was horrible


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I have to say I HATE loud cars


:blush:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm redoing my tank tonight.....


The one that has the vine going from the bottom to the top. It looks cool and very packed, how can you fit anything else in.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Did you get my plants, boi?


Not yet.

Will sends yours and onemanandhisgecko's tomorrow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The one that has the vine going from the bottom to the top. It looks cool and very packed, how can you fit anything else in.


Nope fish tank.

I've replaced the sand with pebbles and I'm going to make a pebble background.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nope fish tank.
> 
> I've replaced the sand with pebbles and I'm going to make a pebble background.


Awesome. you will have to show us once complete. So what's easier fish tanks or frog tanks?


----------



## Pipkin28

detail3r said:


> Someone told me you were getting some free frogs.....


 
OMG! Who told you? Yes, it's true..... I *AM *getting some free Grey Treef's tomorrow and the exo terra, too!!  




:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I have to say I HATE loud cars, I just can't stand the noise! It's sooo annoying having to be stuck behind something that sounds like it's farting. Plus the druvers must get sick of it after a while, surely?! I've been in one once that was really loud and I was embarrassed to be seen in it!


They are so embarrassing. Whenever I'm in the car with mum and one overtakes she says 'well he's obviously got a massive nob'

Bless her.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> They are so embarrassing. Whenever I'm in the car with mum and one overtakes she says 'well he's obviously got a massive nob'
> 
> Bless her.


:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Mines louder than standard admittedly but its purely to increase exhaust flow rate, meaning quicker turbo spool up and better flow of gases at top end - as my cars only good for 2 things, Dyno runs and being a sleeper car. I am getting a bit too old for it now though tbh.


----------



## detail3r

Pipkin28 said:


> OMG! Who told you? Yes, it's true..... I *AM *getting some free Grey Treef's tomorrow and the exo terra, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Really, blimey you kept that quiet. You're the queen of subtlety :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah it was. Must of been erm... 2003ish. It was horrible


Yeah I heard all about that, it was horrendous. The teachers were constantly reminding us of it if we'd been silly with the cars, a few of the people on my course knew them and were in tears every time they were reminded.



detail3r said:


> :blush:


Haha sorry, Ant! But I have to ask, why do you have it? What does it actually do?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Mines louder than standard admittedly but its purely to increase exhaust flow rate, meaning quicker turbo spool up and better flow of gases at top end - as my cars only good for 2 things, Dyno runs and being a sleeper car. I am getting a bit too old for it now though tbh.


Car jargon.

Cargon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome. you will have to show us once complete. So what's easier fish tanks or frog tanks?


Frogs.

My plants are doing crap and I don't find them as attractive as broms etc.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> They are so embarrassing. Whenever I'm in the car with mum and one overtakes she says 'well he's obviously got a massive nob'
> 
> Bless her.


Hahaha, your mum's awesome. She looks too young to have kids your age.



detail3r said:


> Mines louder than standard admittedly but its purely to increase exhaust flow rate, meaning quicker turbo spool up and better flow of gases at top end - as my cars only good for 2 things, Dyno runs and being a sleeper car. I am getting a bit too old for it now though tbh.


Ignore my previous questions! Doesn't the noise annoy you though? I'm not gonna lie, if I saw you out driving I'd automatically think chav! No offence!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Haha sorry, Ant! But I have to ask, why do you have it? What does it actually do?!





detail3r said:


> Mines louder than standard admittedly but its purely to increase exhaust flow rate, meaning quicker turbo spool up and better flow of gases at top end - as my cars only good for 2 things, Dyno runs and being a sleeper car. I am getting a bit too old for it now though tbh.


This. Simple physics really.

Don't apologise, we all have our own view points!

I do agree that a 5" exhaust on a 1litre 3 cylinder corsa is bad though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> This. Simple physics really.
> 
> Don't apologise, we all have our own view points!
> 
> I do agree that a 5" exhaust on a 1litre 3 cylinder corsa is bad though.


Yeah I was going to say that your exhaust doesn't look out of place on that car.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> This. Simple physics really.
> 
> Don't apologise, we all have our own view points!
> 
> I do agree that a 5" exhaust on a 1litre 3 cylinder corsa is bad though.


This is exactly what we have around here. Loads of 17 year old boys in there 106's, corsas, saxos, or their mothers cars, with bloody great exhausts big enough to fit a toddler in, with their music blaring. HATE IT!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I was going to say that your exhaust doesn't look out of place on that car.


A bit of support at last! Cheers - it is a performance car at the end of the day , and a hobby / passio of mine but not to everyones tastes!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha sorry, Ant! But I have to ask, why do you have it? What does it actually do?!


He just explained. Fuel gauges increase atonimical increase thrust in the parallel engines. The louder noise comes from the inside of the trumpington valves when reeled up to its maximum engine-fired capacity. This allows for faster spooling and free-boosting when the revs of the engine reach the ultimatum.

Mornington Crescent.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I was going to say that your exhaust doesn't look out of place on that car.


Matt's right, it doesn't look out of place, it's just the noise! It's just so 
BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> He just explained. Fuel gauges increase atonimical increase thrust in the parallel engines. The louder noise comes from the inside of the trumpington valves when reeled up to its maximum engine-fired capacity. This allows for faster spooling and free-boosting when the revs of the engine reach the ultimatum.
> 
> Mornington Crescent.


I already said he doesn't need to explain anymore, I posted that before I saw that he's explained it, durrrrr. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> A bit of support at last! Cheers - it is a performance car at the end of the day , and a hobby / passio of mine but not to everyones tastes!


Yeah you see I understand doing engine work and bits on performance cars like that, but on cars like saxo's and things is just plain stupid.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> He just explained. Fuel gauges increase atonimical increase thrust in the parallel engines. The louder noise comes from the inside of the trumpington valves when reeled up to its maximum engine-fired capacity. This allows for faster spooling and free-boosting when the revs of the engine reach the ultimatum.
> 
> Mornington Crescent.


Oh dear.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I already said he doesn't need to explain anymore, I posted that before I saw that he's explained it, durrrrr. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sorry, I just thought I'd explain it a little more for you.

It's basic x=y/r trigonometry.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah you see I understand doing engine work and bits on performance cars like that, but on cars like saxo's and things is just plain stupid.


Its nice to have some understanding as opposed to sarcasm


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Sorry, I just thought I'd explain it a little more for you.
> 
> It's basic x=y/r trigonometry.


How's the bus these days?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> How's the bus these days?


Reliable and cheap obviously.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> How's the bus these days?


Hahahahahaha, i like it Morgan. Flanny wishes he could drive. Although it has come to my attention that he is not really a car fanatic- are you Harvey?:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Reliable and cheap obviously.


Lies, buses are never reliable nor cheap. They is a rip off innit!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hahahahahaha, i like it Morgan. Flanny wishes he could drive. Although it has come to my attention that he is not really a car fanatic- are you Harvey?:lol2:


What are you talking about? I love cars. I want a VW XR pro with rear suspension. The 2008 version.

In green.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Lies, buses are never reliable nor cheap. They is a rip off innit!!!!:lol2:


haha oui. They are bloody dreadful. I am booking my theory test soon though. It depends on whether I go to the Bestival tomorrow or not.


----------



## detail3r

I get more abuse from you Ipreferflan then I do from my missus - she drives a shed of a 206 diesel purely for practicality and economy


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha oui. They are bloody dreadful. I am booking my theory test soon though. It depends on whether I go to the Bestival tomorrow or not.


You haven't managed to get a ticket as of yet then!!!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> How's the bus these days?


LOL



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah you see I understand doing engine work and bits on performance cars like that, but on cars like saxo's and things is just plain stupid.


Agreed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Middlesex people.

Where's a good garden centre to get terrarium plants?


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> I get more abuse from you Ipreferflan then I do from my missus - she drives a shed of a 206 diesel purely for practicality and economy


Whaaaat? I was joking you prat. I'm only jealous that I can't understand or join in on the car-related jargon.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You haven't managed to get a ticket as of yet then!!!


Plenty for sale. Down to £130 as of this morning. I'm waiting til tomorrow though to get one really cheap.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> plenty for sale. Down to £130 as of this morning. I'm waiting til tomorrow though to get one really cheap.


you hope!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> you hope!!!!!!


Yeah I do. If not I'll just have a bit of money spare to book a test and get some viv decor.

Win/win.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Whaaaat? I was joking you prat. I'm only jealous that I can't understand or join in on the car-related jargon.


Oh.

Cars are such a waste of money tbh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Oh.
> 
> Cars are such a waste of money tbh.


Yep but once you have one you can't live without it....


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep but once you have one you can't live without it....


True.

Why the hell am I listening to a certain Rick Astley song?


----------



## manda88

I wish that we'd got a diesel rather than a petrol now, we use to much fuel it's ridiculous. Although the diesel Mazda3 is apparently slower than a dead horse, would have had to get an Astra 1.7 CDTi I think, but we're stuck with the Mazda for the next three and a half years!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where do I get plants from you muppets????


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where do I get plants from you muppets????


A plant shop:lol2:

Yeah I kinda wish we bought a diesel car as well. Oh well next time!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep but once you have one you can't live without it....


A bit like an iPhone.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> A bit like an iPhone.


Yeah:yeahright: if you say so!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where do I get plants from you muppets????


You were banging on about the germany site the other week, get them from there you muppet! What about the wonderful place that is Vermuleons, dunno if they do plants though. If they do then someone'll probably mug you for them.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where do I get plants from you muppets????


B&Q!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I wish that we'd got a diesel rather than a petrol now, we use to much fuel it's ridiculous. Although the diesel Mazda3 is apparently slower than a dead horse, would have had to get an Astra 1.7 CDTi I think, but we're stuck with the Mazda for the next three and a half years!


Just appreciate having even a moderately frugal car: victory:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Where do I get plants from you muppets????


Id check out any independent garden centres, they will be your best bet. The one near me has a tray of 'small potted plants' all for £1.75 each and thats where I found the majority of my latest plants.

In fact if anyone wants any Pilea 'Glauca' let me know, I have loads im going to chuck away as theres no space for it.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> A plant shop:lol2:
> 
> Yeah I kinda wish we bought a diesel car as well. Oh well next time!!!!!


Im not ready to give up on life and get a diesel just yet


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> a bit like a htc desire


efa


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> efa


Psht. As if I would ever use 'a' before a word starting with a vowel sound.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Psht. As if I would ever use 'a' before a word starting with a vowel.


Please go ahead and correct my poor grammar oh great one:notworthy:

/ sarcasm.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

On a glum note, my 3 original fruit fly cultures seem to have crashed already . No sign of mites either.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Please go ahead and correct my poor grammar oh great one:notworthy:
> 
> / sarcasm.
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sorry but if I hadn't gotten there first Manda would've stolen my glory.

We're the grammar Nazis of this section.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Psht. As if I would ever use 'a' before a word starting with a vowel sound.


That does my head in when people do that. So many people on FB do it and I have to stop myself from commenting on their poor grammar.


----------



## detail3r

Damn did you just edit, I could've sworn you used the word 'their' instead of 'there'.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Sorry but if I hadn't gotten there first Manda would've stolen my glory.
> 
> We're the grammar Nazis of this section.


To be fair, I have no idea what an HTC desire is, or what efa means! I fail


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Damn did you just edit, I could've sworn you used the word 'their' instead of 'there'.


You actually made me go back and check that! I really need to get out more.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That does my head in when people do that. So many people on FB do it and I have to stop myself from commenting on their poor grammar.


When in front of an 'H' people use 'a' because they think it's pronounced 'haitch'. Mentleists.

Although that doesn't make sense anyway because (as me and you clearly know) grammatically you should say 'an' before almost any word starting with an *aitch* and drop the first letter, such as 'an hotel' or 'an homage'.


----------



## detail3r

HTC Desire > Iphone IIRC.

EFA = Edited for accuracy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm a little bit embarrassed to admit that I did put 'their'.

IRONY ALERT. I did spot my mistake IMMEDIATELY though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

PLEASE DON'T FIRE ME FROM THE GRAMMAR POLICE, MANDA! PLEEEEEEEEEEASE!

I've got so much more snobbish correcting to do!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> You actually made me go back and check that! I really need to get out more.


I was referring to ipreferflan - I swear he edited sneakily.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm a little bit embarrassed to admit that I did put 'their'.
> 
> IRONY ALERT. I did spot my mistake IMMEDIATELY though.





ipreferaflan said:


> PLEASE DON'T FIRE ME FROM THE GRAMMAR POLICE, MANDA! PLEEEEEEEEEEASE!
> 
> I've got so much more snobbish correcting to do!


Bahahahahaha.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> A bit like an iPhone.


It's called a PHONE.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> I was referring to ipreferflan - I swear he edited sneakily.


It was 'their' for about 2 seconds. I can't believe you noticed it!

I would've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling detail3r.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> When in front of an 'H' people use 'a' because they think it's pronounced 'haitch'. Mentleists.
> 
> Although that doesn't make sense anyway because (as me and you clearly know) grammatically you should say 'an' before almost any word starting with an *aitch* and drop the first letter, such as 'an hotel' or 'an homage'.


What about m*an handling?*


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> It was 'their' for about 2 seconds. I can't believe you noticed it!
> 
> I would've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling detail3r.


I was i'd not used a 3 in place of an 'e' - l33t speak used to be geek-ishly cool, it's now chavvy and makes me appear peasant-ish.

*sigh*


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's called a PHONE.


It's not! It's so much more than a phone.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> When in front of an 'H' people use 'a' because they think it's pronounced 'haitch'. Mentleists.
> 
> Although that doesn't make sense anyway because (as me and you clearly know) grammatically you should say 'an' before almost any word starting with an *aitch* and drop the first letter, such as 'an hotel' or 'an homage'.


I hope you're spelling mentalists wrong on purpose, I think you are but I'm just making sure.



detail3r said:


> HTC Desire > Iphone IIRC.
> 
> EFA = Edited for accuracy.


Thanks : victory:



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm a little bit embarrassed to admit that I did put 'their'.
> 
> IRONY ALERT. I did spot my mistake IMMEDIATELY though.


Who are you and what have you done with Harv?!



ipreferaflan said:


> PLEASE DON'T FIRE ME FROM THE GRAMMAR POLICE, MANDA! PLEEEEEEEEEEASE!
> 
> I've got so much more snobbish correcting to do!


Aww I won't fire you, our wars are fun!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Basically ANDRIOD PHONES > iphone


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Basically ANDRIOD PHONES > iphone


You agree with me yet again:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> i was i'd not used a 3 in place of an 'e' - l33t speak used to be geek-ishly cool, it's now chavvy and makes me appear peasant-ish.
> 
> *sigh*


|\|0 \/\/ /-\ '/ /\/\ /-\ |\| ! | + | 5 ( 0 0 |_


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I hope you're spelling mentalists wrong on purpose, I think you are but I'm just making sure.!


I once saw someone put 'that's mentle' on facebook. I loved it and now use it.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> |\|0 \/\/ /-\ '/ /\/\ /-\ |\| ! | + | 5 ( 0 0 |_


That doesn't make sense?

I can certainly pick one or two words out.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> That doesn't make sense?
> 
> I can certainly pick one or two words out.


No way man! It is cool.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> |\|0 \/\/ /-\ '/ /\/\ /-\ |\| ! | + | 5 ( 0 0 |_


I translate this as 'No way man! *something* is cool'.



ipreferaflan said:


> I once saw someone put 'that's mentle' on facebook. I loved it and now use it.


I remember!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I translate this as 'No way man! *something* is cool.


Winner!

You can either take the speedboat now or gamble for the million dollar cash prize!

What do you think audience?

"GAMBLE! GAMBLE!"

Peer pressure.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Winner!
> 
> You can either take the speedboat now or gamble for the million dollar cash prize!
> 
> What do you think audience?
> 
> "GAMBLE! GAMBLE!"
> 
> Peer pressure.


It so is. Imagine how boring the show would be if the person said 'I'll just take the speedboat now', they'd all just sit and twiddle their thumbs for 20 minutes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> It's not! It's so much more than a phone.


So are all phones.

Poor Flan, suckered in by marketing.

I'm off to use my macbook and iphone. Oh btw, do you skype? Skinny latte please and a carrot and pretentious twat juice for my totally magnifique best bud here. That hydroworkout and brain gym session has left us somewhat....exhaustant!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> So are all phones.
> 
> Poor Flan, suckered in by marketing.
> 
> I'm off to use my macbook and iphone. Oh btw, do you skype? Skinny latte please and a carrot and pretentious twat juice for my totally magnifique best bud here. That hydroworkout and brain gym session has left us somewhat....exhaustant!


Hahahaha 'pretentious twat juice'. Delicious!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It so is. Imagine how boring the show would be if the person said 'I'll just take the speedboat now', they'd all just sit and twiddle their thumbs for 20 minutes.


What would they do with a speedboat anyway? They're all from like Birmingham or Manchester.



Morgan Freeman said:


> So are all phones.
> 
> Poor Flan, suckered in by marketing.
> 
> I'm off to use my macbook and iphone. Oh btw, do you skype? Skinny latte please and a carrot and pretentious twat juice for my totally magnifique best bud here. That hydroworkout and brain gym session has left us somewhat....exhaustant!


I got given it for free by my Dad whose company switched to iPhones for Skype but then decided to go back to Blackberrys. He got to keep the phone so offered it to me. Was never keen on them before I got one. Now I <3 it. £15 a month for unlimited text messages and 100 free minutes from my old contract (on o2), in an iPhone. Now that, my friend, is a bloody bargain.

Windows > Apple any day of the week. Except the iPhone. It's actually awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sure sure, I'll make a note in my filofax. Fax me a copy of the memo and I'll check out that show on ceefax.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I got given it for free by my Dad whose company switched to phones for Skype but then decided to go back to a different phone. He got to keep the phone so offered it to me. Was never keen on them before I got one. Now I <3 it. £15 a month for unlimited text messages and 100 free minutes from my old contract (on o2), in a phone. Now that, my friend, is a bloody bargain.
> 
> Windows > Apple any day of the week. Except the phone. It's actually awesome.


Corrected.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Corrected.


hahaha. Honestly, they are brilliant. The web browsing is much faster and smoother than my old phone (a nokia 5800), the sound quality of the iPod is great and the amount of free handy apps is brilliant.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha. Honestly, they are brilliant. The web browsing is much faster and smoother than my old phone (a nokia 5800), the sound quality of the iPod is great and the amount of free handy apps is brilliant.


Can you wipe your arse with it?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can you wipe your arse with it?


Is that a question or a request?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> What would they do with a speedboat anyway? They're all from like Birmingham or Manchester.


Sell it for crack.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Sell it for crack.


and burn down the Queen Vic.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Is that a question or a request?


A questquest.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> and burn down the Queen Vic.


I don't watch Eastenders. It's terrible.


----------



## detail3r

All this talk of plants made me go to the garden centre and buy more


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I only have HOMEBASE even though people here live near me THEY WONT TELL ME ANY.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I don't watch Eastenders. It's terrible.


Not into your soaps?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I only have HOMEBASE even though people here live near me THEY WONT TELL ME ANY.


How far are you willing to travel? Apparently RHS Gardens in Wisley have a good selection of broms.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Not into your soaps?


Yeah she LOVES:flrt: Hollyoaks don't you manda?:lol2:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Not into your soaps?


No, my mum used to make me watch Emmerdale and stuff when I loved at home, but now I have the choice I can watch good stuff! We mostly watch CSI, decent episodes of The Simpsons, Come Dine With Me, Venom Hunter if we remember when it's on and on what channel, and those programmes where people tell stories about where they got mauled by various animals and live to tell the tale.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah she LOVES:flrt: Hollyoaks don't you manda?:lol2:


:devil::devil::devil: I HATE Hollyoaks! I met that Gemma woman with the big tits though, once. Can't remember for the life of me what her surname is. The one who's now a total skank.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I only have HOMEBASE even though people here live near me THEY WONT TELL ME ANY.


I have a photo to share of all the cheap plants at my local store, just waiting for it to upload: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I LOVE EMMERDALE! It's the best one! Eric Pollard is the best character like ever.


----------



## detail3r

Here we go - I was spoilt for choice :


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Large fittonia for 1.75 FFS


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I LOVE EMMERDALE! It's the best one! Eric Pollard is the best character like ever.


Haha omg your avatar! I always hated Eric Pollard. All the characters have changed since I last saw it. The last episode I was was when Marlon was taking some girl out on a date and ended up running Shadrach(?!) over.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Large fittonia for 1.75 FFS


*EDIT* - The bright plants in the centre? Are any of the tall plants ok? What about the really broad leaved rubbery looking ones? 

If your really desperate for some I will buy you a few and post them you - F.O.C


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

wow loads of plants! all the garden centres near me were crap!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> wow loads of plants! all the garden centres near me were crap!


I got 3 healthy and suitable plants, which cost me the frankly ridiculous amount of £5.25!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Would anyone like to help me assassinate Miley Cyrus?

Also, we have a new growth in our carpet moss already!! It's only been set up a week! It's the stuff that looks like cress!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> Would anyone like to help me assassinate Miley Cyrus?
> 
> Also, we have a new growth in our carpet moss already!! It's only been set up a week! It's the stuff that looks like cress!


yeah ive got some of that, does it turn into anything it just keeps getting longer and longer lol

Also now got 7 cultures of FF from my original 2, 1 culture has a bit of mould in is that ok?

Bean weevils doin nicely too


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisgecko said:


> yeah ive got some of that, does it turn into anything it just keeps getting longer and longer lol
> 
> Also now got 7 cultures of FF from my original 2, 1 culture has a bit of mould in is that ok?
> 
> Bean weevils doin nicely too


Haven't got a clue, I think it just ends up looking like cress, it looks cool so I'm happy with it!


----------



## detail3r

I'm being forced to watch eastenders against my will:censor:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I'm being forced to watch eastenders against my will:censor:


:lol2:

PEGGEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I'm being forced to watch eastenders against my will:censor:


Cant you go into another room?


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> PEGGEEEEEEEEEE!


Don't you start! I have to watch Emmerdale, 'Corrie' and 'enders :whip:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Cant you go into another room?


I am now, but thank you for the sarcasm that lies behind a thinly veiled coat of interest


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I am now, but thank you for the sarcasm that lies behind a thinly veiled coat of interest


I'm never sarcastic :gasp:

ARGHHH my "friend" has really annoyed me. I havent been able to go out a few times due to lack of money or just being to tired. So I am now being rejected from every work social event... :bash:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I'm never sarcastic :gasp:
> 
> ARGHHH my "friend" has really annoyed me. I havent been able to go out a few times due to lack of money or just being to tired. So I am now being rejected from every work social event... :bash:


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Yeah right.

Oh dear, I hate that aspect of work social lives, the cliques that form and if you miss out one or two times your seen as a spoil sport and punished as such.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: Yeah right.
> 
> Oh dear, I hate that aspect of work social lives, the cliques that form and if you miss out one or two times your seen as a spoil sport and punished as such.


Yeah it sucks. It worse because they are the only friends which live local to me  I need a new job to meet some new people


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah it sucks. It worse because they are the only friends which live local to me  I need a new job to meet some new people


Oh dear - haven't you got any friends outside of work as such that you can socialise with?


----------



## detail3r

3 of my 5 Hydei cultures have crashed already, full of mite infestations , they have only been setup 8 days - how the f*ck did mites get in there so quickly .

Although I did add the old media and cotton wool like stuff from the containers provided by dartfrog:hmm:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morning, Where is everyone?????


----------



## ipreferaflan

£80 for a Bestival ticket today... It looks like it's going to rain though.
I'm just going to try and see Rolf somewhen else.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> £80 for a Bestival ticket today... It looks like it's going to rain though.
> I'm just going to try and see Rolf somewhen else.


You were so looking forward to it though. I'm sure he will play there next year.

How is Martha doing?


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Oh dear - haven't you got any friends outside of work as such that you can socialise with?


Lol yeah I do but they live miles away and I don't drive 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Morning, Where is everyone?????


I am sitting on tills!! WOOO


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I am sitting on tills!! WOOO


Im sitting at a office desk. WOO!!!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Need new brake pads cheapest quote £80...


----------



## manda88

I'm bored. There is NOTHING on TV!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Tell me about it...I am watching the Suite Life (kids) ug...

Want to get on with my build...but still dont know where I want to go with it :devil:


----------



## manda88

I just had to watch Wife Swap USA to pass the time, it was fairly entertaining so it's ok. Miami Ink is on now. I'm still bored! There's nothing interesting going on!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I'm bored. There is NOTHING on TV!!


Its ok at least your not working.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well its dull in here today. WHY?!?!?!?


----------



## manda88

Because it's the weekend and a few people have better things to do than to talk to the likes of us


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah but there were 14 people in here and not one comment. Poor Show. I am really bored now.


----------



## manda88

Not much longer til you finish. I'm not going to see Sophie any more cos she stayed at her friends last night and won't be home in time for me to go over. Don't really see why she can't just leave her friends house, but meh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Not much longer til you finish. I'm not going to see Sophie any more cos she stayed at her friends last night and won't be home in time for me to go over. Don't really see why she can't just leave her friends house, but meh.


I dint know were going to see her anyway.


----------



## Geckonidae

Sorry to interupt your conversation here, but hi!

And unfortunately, Manda88, I'm not one of those people who "Because it's the weekend have better things to do than to talk to the likes of us" :lol2:

Although I'm going to go get some stuff for my first phib soon: victory:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I dint know were going to see her anyway.


I told you I was gonna ride Jasper! Gonna see her during the week instead.



Geckonidae said:


> Sorry to interupt your conversation here, but hi!
> 
> And unfortunately, Manda88, I'm not one of those people who "Because it's the weekend have better things to do than to talk to the likes of us" :lol2:
> 
> Although I'm going to go get some stuff for my first phib soon: victory:


 
No worries! What phibs are you gonna get?


----------



## Geckonidae

2x ADFs. Not the most popular phibs, I understand, but easy enought to keep

I just watched a Surinam Toad giving birth and its actually mentally scarring.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Geckonidae said:


> 2x ADFs. *Not the most popular phibs, I understand*, but easy enought to keep
> 
> I just watched a Surinam Toad giving birth and its actually mentally scarring.


They're great!:no1:


----------



## Geckonidae

Ron Magpie said:


> They're great!:no1:


Lol, I watched them swim, they look like they're still trying to hop even thought they're underwater.

And baby surinam toads come out of their mother's backs in little holes. So disgusting.

Oh and BTW, I'm still on the fence about filters. Are they good for these little guys? If not, how often do I have to change the water?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Geckonidae said:


> Lol, I watched them swim, they look like they're still trying to hop even thought they're underwater.
> 
> And baby surinam toads come out of their mother's backs in little holes. So disgusting.
> 
> Oh and BTW, I'm still on the fence about filters. Are they good for these little guys? If not, how often do I have to change the water?


Nah, not disgusting- it's facinating!:2thumb: Personally I prefer not to use filters with either dwarf frogs or the larger clawed frogs- they generally come from still or very slowly-moving water, and are disturbed by too much flow rate. A weekly or fortnightly 25% water change, using a syphon or gravel cleaner, is fine. But I'm sure some will disagree!


----------



## Geckonidae

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, not disgusting- it's facinating!:2thumb: Personally I prefer not to use filters with either dwarf frogs or the larger clawed frogs- they generally come from still or very slowly-moving water, and are disturbed by too much flow rate. A weekly or fortnightly 25% water change, using a syphon or gravel cleaner, is fine. But I'm sure some will disagree!


Haha, it's certainly fascinating, but that wasn't the first thought that popped into my head when I saw it...

Right, I'm off to start my set-up, just picked up the finishing touches from the local aquatics store...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got a free 20 litre (I think) rub today... What to put in it?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Just fed the fish some fruit flies I had extra from making new cultures they went into a feeding frenzy for em lol


----------



## detail3r

12 hour shift - done.

I didn't think it was that hot at work, but got home and it was like an oven, the PDF viv was showing 26c!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

This made me sad 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWeZnPMUGFI&p=15923D8A3DD2B9CC&playnext=1&index=2


----------



## Morgan Freeman

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Just fed the fish some fruit flies I had extra from making new cultures they went into a feeding frenzy for em lol


Yeah I bet they did!

I like the idea of feeding fish live insects.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I bet they did!
> 
> I like the idea of feeding fish live insects.


Hehe. I like dropping crickets onto the water for my clawed frogs!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

yeah me to morg, i try to feed em a mixed diet as i will the dart frogs when i eventually get em lol. currently feeding em blood flakes, nutra fin max flakes, brineshrimp and fruit flies : victory:


----------



## detail3r

I just want to get 'that' email off dartfrog now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want that phone call from the estate agents, or I'll brick their windows.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want that phone call from the estate agents, or I'll brick their windows.


I take it you really like the potential new property then?

Oh, and I want to do a Takashi Amano style tank and get back into discus - I am allowed by SWMBO a 5 foot tank max though . Dammit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They still can't get through to the damn tenant.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> They still can't get through to the damn tenant.


I know that feeling, when you have seen a property you like the wait for confirmation is very tedious!


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I bet they did!
> 
> I like the idea of feeding fish live insects.


I gave my goldfish mealworms, now he is a beast!!


----------



## RhianB87

Does anyone know a good place to get cheap big sheets of wood??


----------



## Geckonidae

Finished the ADF tank.....and it was oh so perfect until I realised how freakin big the heater was :sad:

Totally sucked, it completely uglified the tank and I had to rearrange everything..


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Does anyone know a good place to get cheap big sheets of wood??


Online is your best bet, greenmachine and ebay have some good pieces with photos of the actual piece of wood you buy.


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> Finished the ADF tank.....and it was oh so perfect until I realised how freakin big the heater was :sad:
> 
> Totally sucked, it completely uglified the tank and I had to rearrange everything..


Photos? C'mon:whip:


----------



## Geckonidae

detail3r said:


> Photos? C'mon:whip:


Lol

Its no beauty, just a plastic tank, some gravel, a couple artificial plants and two hides...this is my first time remember...I have pics of before "The Heater" if you wanna see them. I'll upload them now. None of after "The Heater", if you wantz I will take one now.


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> Lol
> 
> Its no beauty, just a plastic tank, some gravel, a couple artificial plants and two hides...this is my first time remember...I have pics of before the Heater if you wanna see them. I'll upload them now. None of after the Heater, if you wantz I will take one now.


Yeah go for it.

I also hate the overall look of my first 'phib setup, we are our own worst critics


----------



## Geckonidae

On a different note, the pet shop I got the supplies from today had Asian bullfrogs in a tank with NO WATER and 2x bearded dragons in a viv that was about as long as the beardies themselves.

Good thing I ain't getting the frogs from there...


----------



## Geckonidae

OK, heres a pic of the tank before "The Heater." I don't have one of after "The Heater-I'll get one tomorrow-but basically I had to remove the spiky plant at the back, change the positioning of the hide on the left and cut away a bit of the ends of the fronds of the big plant on the right, because the heater was huge and could not come into contact with anything else in the tank. I've been thinking about a heat mat but that would be an extra £60 inc. thermostat-money I don't have!:blush:

No beauty but it did the job OK.


----------



## detail3r

Geckonidae said:


> OK, heres a pic of the tank before "The Heater." I don't have one of after "The Heater-I'll get one tomorrow-but basically I had to remove the spiky plant at the back, change the positioning of the hide on the left and cut away a bit of the ends of the fronds of the big plant on the right, because the heater was huge and could not come into contact with anything else in the tank. I've been thinking about a heat mat but that would be an extra £60 inc. thermostat-money I don't have!:blush:
> 
> No beauty but it did the job OK.
> 
> image


Thats not bad, I have things i'd say change if it was mine, but as long as you and more importantly the frog is happy thats the main thing.

The heater will have an integrated stat anyway, so save the £60! 

All in all though, not a bad job: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Geckonidae said:


> OK, heres a pic of the tank before "The Heater." I don't have one of after "The Heater-I'll get one tomorrow-but basically I had to remove the spiky plant at the back, change the positioning of the hide on the left and cut away a bit of the ends of the fronds of the big plant on the right, because the heater was huge and could not come into contact with anything else in the tank. I've been thinking about a heat mat but that would be an extra £60 inc. thermostat-money I don't have!:blush:
> 
> No beauty but it did the job OK.
> 
> image


It has water, hides, places to rest near the surface amongst the plants- from a frog point of view it ticks the boxes! As time goes on you will make changes (we all do!), but as long as you bear those things in mind, you won't go too far wrong!:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> It has water, hides, places to rest near the surface amongst the plants- from a frog point of view it ticks the boxes! As time goes on you will make changes (we all do!), but as long as you bear those things in mind, you won't go too far wrong!:2thumb:


Wise words indeed - it must be your significant age that brings such wisdom:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Wise words indeed - it must be your significant age that brings such wisdom:whistling2:


Thank you my child....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Thank you my child....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha, only kidding dude: victory:


----------



## REDDEV1L

on the subect of ADF's, how much space do they actually need ?
One caresheet said 1g/frog, another said 2.5g/frog

Got a 25cm cube sitting here begging for something to go in it


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> on the subect of ADF's, how much space do they actually need ?
> One caresheet said 1g/frog, another said 2.5g/frog
> 
> Got a 25cm cube sitting here begging for something to go in it


Too small, I'd say- one could concievably 'fit' in there- but the greater the volume, the easier it is to maintain water quality.


----------



## Geckonidae

Thanks guys.

ARGH! There's something huge and ugly in my tank!!!










Because of this, I had to cut back the floating plants....










And put the plant at the back at the front. I got a good pic of the new layout from above rather than the front...










:blush:http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm27/raptor-ruler/TheHeaterDestroyedTheTank001.jpg


----------



## RhianB87

Geckonidae said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> ARGH! There's something huge and ugly in my tank!!!
> 
> image
> 
> Because of this, I had to cut back the floating plants....
> 
> image
> 
> And put the plant at the back at the front. I got a good pic of the new layout from above rather than the front...
> 
> image
> 
> :blush:


 
I spent ages trying to work out what it was then read back through the last few pages and it all makes sense now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Geckonidae

FallenAngel said:


> I spent ages trying to work out what it was then read back through the last few pages and it all makes sense now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's a monstrosity, that's what it is!! DX

It's confusing as well. It was automatically set at 24C, which I know is fine for ADF's, but it needs to drop to 18C at night, right? So I'm looking on the packet as to how you change the settings and it says never to raise or lower the temperature in the tank by more than 2C if the inhabitants are in it.....Conflicting information!!!:gasp: Helppp!!


----------



## RhianB87

Geckonidae said:


> It's a monstrosity, that's what it is!! DX
> 
> It's confusing as well. It was automatically set at 24C, which I know is fine for ADF's, but it needs to drop to 18C at night, right? So I'm looking on the packet as to how you change the settings and it says never to raise or lower the temperature in the tank by more than 2C if the inhabitants are in it.....Conflicting information!!!:gasp: Helppp!!


I guess they are normally designed for fish not amphibs so the info could be for fishes


----------



## Geckonidae

FallenAngel said:


> I guess they are normally designed for fish not amphibs so the info could be for fishes


Probably...that would make sense.

My future pet frogs are probably looking at me right now and thinking "My life is in the hands of this numpty?!!"

I wish I had the time to create a planted aquarium....with some bogwood and java ferns....


----------



## RhianB87

Are you having to rush to get them? Maybe put them in a temp tank while you sort out a nice pretty one


----------



## Geckonidae

FallenAngel said:


> Are you having to rush to get them? Maybe put them in a temp tank while you sort out a nice pretty one


No, it's not that I don't have enough time to set up a natural tank before I get the frogs, its that generally I don't have the time. Or the money. Or the experience. Can't wait to get them, tho I'm still undecided on the names..

Has anyone here been to the Eden Project in Cornwall? It's amazing!


----------



## RhianB87

Geckonidae said:


> No, it's not that I don't have enough time to set up a natural tank before I get the frogs, its that generally I don't have the time. Or the money. Or the experience. Can't wait to get them, tho I'm still undecided on the names..
> 
> Has anyone here been to the Eden Project in Cornwall? It's amazing!


 
Ahh ok, I get what you mean now, my tanks arent that fancy either but as long as it has everything for the animals its all good!

I havent but I really want to go!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Geckonidae said:


> No, it's not that I don't have enough time to set up a natural tank before I get the frogs, its that generally I don't have the time. Or the money. Or the experience. Can't wait to get them, tho I'm still undecided on the names..
> 
> Has anyone here been to the Eden Project in Cornwall? It's amazing!


I prefer natural tanks on the whole, but as I said, at this stage you are providing the basics. You can gradually add the bits you want, adding live plants here and there, as you get more confident, rather than having to rush into making an 'Eden' in one go. On the heater front, your best bet would be to set it to a mid-point- say 21-22C. In most homes, the temp will rise slightly during the day (especially if you are using lighting) and drop a bit at night. Gradual temp variations are fine. One point though; a lot of heaterstats are not very accurate- if you haven't got a thermometer, get one. You could well find that there is a notable difference between what the stat *says* it is providing and what it actually *is*.


----------



## manda88

Just moved our milk frogs into their new tank, they're all pretty overwhelmed at the moment bless them, Felix is the only one who's been brave enough to actually move! Kachiri has adopted a spot above the thermometres and Tito has hidden under the ficus pumila and gone a bit pale, he's the biggest yet the wimpiest!

Check out how FREAKING cute Felix is









So now we can set up their old little 30x30x45 as a quarantine tank for when we get our red eyes, hopefully we'll have a pair in the coming weeks, if not then around New Year


----------



## Monitor93

Hey guys.. Didnt know where to put this, but this is totaly off topic. Not froggy related at all.. But my OH (Mike) is looking for a decent car for £1500 does anyone know any good sites to look? 
Cheers S x: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Auto trader


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Just moved our milk frogs into their new tank, they're all pretty overwhelmed at the moment bless them, Felix is the only one who's been brave enough to actually move! Kachiri has adopted a spot above the thermometres and Tito has hidden under the ficus pumila and gone a bit pale, he's the biggest yet the wimpiest!
> 
> Check out how FREAKING cute Felix is
> image
> 
> So now we can set up their old little 30x30x45 as a quarantine tank for when we get our red eyes, hopefully we'll have a pair in the coming weeks, if not then around New Year


Aww very cute!!

Poor Tito :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Monitor93

Thank you!  I've found two cars which he should like :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I bought another tank today :bash:

I dont know why...I just did. It is only a 2ft clearseal but I have not even started on the exo yet!

Though it got me thinking that this way I could set up the exo for more geckos, and perhaps the clearseal for darts? Would they be happy in this if it was set up similar to the FBT tank?


----------



## andaroo

i'm back bitches!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> i'm back bitches!


PARTY! :2thumb: How was your trip?


----------



## andaroo

it was good thanks! my frog tanks are a effin show i need to fix them all. Atleast my mum managed to keep them all alive! The european green toads tank was the worst they must be bomb proof cos their tank was completely mouldy as the coco panel flooring was damp because my mum had misted them daily when i never told her to argh!


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> it was good thanks! my frog tanks are a effin show i need to fix them all. Atleast my mum managed to keep them all alive! The european green toads tank was the worst they must be bomb proof cos their tank was completely mouldy as the coco panel flooring was damp because my mum had misted them daily when i never told her to argh!


Glad you had a good time and that everyone survived!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Scary goin on holiday leaving ur pets in someone else's hands lol


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Scary goin on holiday leaving ur pets in someone else's hands lol


Agreed, luckily I have a mate just down the road who owns a bearded dragon and is fairly competent - so he can look after mine next year, if I make it to Japan (he doesn't know this yet however:whistling2


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eric Pollard.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Agreed, luckily I have a mate just down the road who owns a bearded dragon and is fairly competent - so he can look after mine next year, if I make it to Japan (he doesn't know this yet however:whistling2


Nice where bouts you goin, I also love travelling m8 done route 66 and the southern state route from LA to new York In a mustang frikkin trips of my life loved it. Wanna goto Tokyo though I envy u!


----------



## ilovetoads2

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Nice where bouts you goin, I also love travelling m8 done route 66 and the southern state route from LA to new York In a mustang frikkin trips of my life loved it. Wanna goto Tokyo though I envy u!


You would have went straight through my old hometown of Enid Oklahoma...:no1:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ilovetoads2 said:


> You would have went straight through my old hometown of Enid Oklahoma...:no1:


Yeah done the full route starting in Chicago rather than half, both times I've never met so many nice people in my life. New Orleans was awesome seeing the devastation and water marks near the roofs was mad. Texas is huuuuuuge driving for 14 hours straight taking turns didst get us out of the state lol


----------



## ilovetoads2

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Yeah done the full route starting in Chicago rather than half, both times I've never met so many nice people in my life. New Orleans was awesome seeing the devastation and water marks near the roofs was mad. Texas is huuuuuuge driving for 14 hours straight taking turns didst get us out of the state lol


Tell me about it! My parents used to think driving from Lubbock, Tx to Kentucky was a good idea...yeah, only took like 3 days!

I am always telling people that to get to know the true USA and the good people there they have to go off the beaten track and visit some small towns. New York, L.A, Florida, and Las Vegas is not really a very fair selection. :blush:

The whole of the UK can fit into Texas 5 and a half times...and it is still much smaller than Alaska...just goes to show how big a country it actually is! I want to do it on the back of a Harley :2thumb:

Oh, ha ha, my bad...Enid is not on route 66...PMSL...lived in that many towns I get confused. Tulsa, however, is, and I have lived there too.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Not sure on towns but went thru Oklahoma lol, one place we stopped in to eat didn't have any prices you just paid what you thought the meal was worth and the old guy was insanely nice lol, only scary bit was driving out of Chicago through st loius and takin a wrong turn do ur windows up and don't stop driving moment lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> You would have went straight through my old hometown of Enid Oklahoma...:no1:


Oops! Dunno why, but I always pictured you as a West coast gal- Portland, Seatle, somewhere like that.:blush:



EDIT: But at least I never thought Silicon Valley, LOL!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Nah, not me...Started in Texas, then Kentucky, then Oklahoma. Ma daddy is a red neck and I am a country girl at heart. I loved it there, miss it every single day. I have only lived here for so long because I fell in love...and I tell ya he had better not :censor: up! :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Too small, I'd say- one could concievably 'fit' in there- but the greater the volume, the easier it is to maintain water quality.


Shame :sad: I quite fancied a couple.



Quick question....My new arrival (Bufo Regularis) turned his clean waterbowl into 










overnight!!!! .....and he's sat in it all day looking as happy as a pig in s**t.
I dunno whether to clean it out as I can't see him doing it accidentally and there's been some cocofibre 'excavated' from the side of the waterbowl.

D'Ya think he may prefer it as a bog ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Shame :sad: I quite fancied a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question....My new arrival (Bufo Regularis) turned his clean waterbowl into
> 
> image
> 
> overnight!!!! .....and he's sat in it all day looking as happy as a pig in s**t.
> I dunno whether to clean it out as I can't see him doing it accidentally and there's been some cocofibre 'excavated' from the side of the waterbowl.
> 
> D'Ya think he may prefer it as a bog ??


Toads do that. Especially at the beginning, till they get used to 'home'. You are just going to have to keep changing it till he settles down- and still expect him to defacate into it regularly. The good point is that the tipped-out water makes excellent houseplant food...

@ ILT: I'm going to be much more careful not to offend you now I know you are one of those dangerous Southern girls...:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I would recommend leaf litter. Coat the floor in it. The White's will get less substrate on them and thus less will end up in the waterbowl.


----------



## REDDEV1L

See, even though i've kept phibs for years,
I raised the bufo bufo from tpoles,
raised the 3 rana t from eggs,
& eyeball is "special" so cant count on him for anything

so for certain things like this, while a newbie is settling in, i'm absolutely clueless :whistling2:

Only other is the cane toad who seems to have hardly moved except to turn round every now and again :lol2:



@ theflanman

I did think of using some sheet moss...ive got a nice big lump but it went mouldy last time it got wet...and my new bits havent dried out yet....although ive got some reptibark and got some oak leaves drying out at the mo so i'll see how this guy goes

Never thought to ask the prev' owner if he was a messy bugger...lol


----------



## detail3r

Wine = bad


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I would recommend leaf litter. Coat the floor in it. The White's will get less substrate on them and thus less will end up in the waterbowl.


 Um, not Whites'.


----------



## detail3r

Morning campers


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morning m8, did u have a heavy night lol


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Morning campers


 
Morning!!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Morning m8, did u have a heavy night lol


Lets just say I celebrated having 3 days off.....:blush:

Hows you?



FallenAngel said:


> Morning!!


Hey, how're you?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Not to bad dude, gotta take the car to the garage soon gettin brake pads done. Waiting for the postman first should be getting the salvinia natans today


----------



## RhianB87

I'm good apart from currently sitting on tills at work!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morning! work today *yawn* :lol2: I need to sell some stuff... I have no money


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

FallenAngel said:


> I'm good apart from currently sitting on tills at work!!


I'm on annual leave atm but It goes to fast, are you scanning and on the internet lol


----------



## manda88

Too early!!! I woke up at some ungodly time this morning when it was still pitch black, to hear a cricket chirping away in Diglett's tank, so I get out of bed and go over to see if I can see it. Can't find it, so get back into bed, only to be woken up again about an hour or so later, still pitch black. Go over to the tank again, still can't see it, so I pulled the tank away from the wall and the little mofo is half way down the background! SO I take the canopy and the mesh off, and the bloody things disappeared. Luckily, half asleep Matt suggested to squirt some water down there to get it out, so I did and up it came, so I grabbed it and made Diglett eat it! Salvation!!!
And now I'm bloody knackered.


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Not to bad dude, gotta take the car to the garage soon gettin brake pads done. Waiting for the postman first should be getting the salvinia natans today


Sweet, photos when its in remember!

I need to search for a possible boost leak on my car - what a tedious job:whip:

Good luck with the car.



FallenAngel said:


> I'm good apart from currently sitting on tills at work!!


Your on the shopfloor and have your phone on you? If you were working at my store when I was managing it, it would be confiscated and put in the safe until the end of the night:Na_Na_Na_Na:




Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Morning! work today *yawn* :lol2: I need to sell some stuff... I have no money


Long day of work ahead?


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Your on the shopfloor and have your phone on you? If you were working at my store when I was managing it, it would be confiscated and put in the safe until the end of the night:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Actually I am on a computer with internet access :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Too early!!! I woke up at some ungodly time this morning when it was still pitch black, to hear a cricket chirping away in Diglett's tank, so I get out of bed and go over to see if I can see it. Can't find it, so get back into bed, only to be woken up again about an hour or so later, still pitch black. Go over to the tank again, still can't see it, so I pulled the tank away from the wall and the little mofo is half way down the background! SO I take the canopy and the mesh off, and the bloody things disappeared. Luckily, half asleep Matt suggested to squirt some water down there to get it out, so I did and up it came, so I grabbed it and made Diglett eat it! Salvation!!!
> And now I'm bloody knackered.


Aww no  Thats why I dont feed anything adult crickets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Actually I am on a computer with internet access :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oooo get you with your fancy tills:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Nice, they banned internet for personal use in my office


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Nice, they banned internet for personal use in my office


I love being a manager to be able to do that sort of thing:devil::lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I hate monday mornings. Was running very late and my eldest child then decided to tell me he had not done homework that was due today...why? Why do they feel the need to do it to you on days llike this???

On an upside...it is raining so at least I dont have to hang up washing. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Oooo get you with your fancy tills:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
O yes.. It makes the hours on tills a bit more exciting


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Anyone had a digital thermo hygrometer combo from reptiles ink on this forum he said It was white and the display is huge worried bout it lookin naff, I seen some similar on ebay. Wanted a black one tbh


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Aww no  Thats why I dont feed anything adult crickets :Na_Na_Na_Na:


That particular cricket must have been in there for at least a week, I always tong feed Diglett but I couldn't be bothered that day and just chucked a bunch of wingless crickets in, but that one's been in there so long it must have grown wings!! Haha.
I'm really looking forward to Portsmouth show now, I hate having to wait. And I need to go to Hamm one day!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> O yes.. It makes the hours on tills a bit more exciting


It certainly is a very tedious job. Do you have targets to meet? Such as items per hour, idle time, tender time, error corrects, till differences?



onemanandhisgecko said:


> Anyone had a digital thermo hygrometer combo from reptiles ink on this forum he said It was white and the display is huge worried bout it lookin naff, I seen some similar on ebay. Wanted a black one tbh


Buy cheap, buy twice:Na_Na_Na_Na:



manda88 said:


> That particular cricket must have been in there for at least a week, I always tong feed Diglett but I couldn't be bothered that day and just chucked a bunch of wingless crickets in, but that one's been in there so long it must have grown wings!! Haha.
> I'm really looking forward to Portsmouth show now, I hate having to wait. And I need to go to Hamm one day!


I currently have a cricket in the bedroom .... under the floorboards ... and its a noisy :censor:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Should I go for the lucky reptile pro then?


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Should I go for the lucky reptile pro then?


No, I have that one and its crap.

I always stick with the exo ones tbh, small, accurate and cheap. (don't go digital hygro - useless).


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> No, I have that one and its crap.
> 
> I always stick with the exo ones tbh, small, accurate and cheap. (don't go digital hygro - useless).


Really!? Is it worth getting analogue for temp+humidity


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I currently have a cricket in the bedroom .... under the floorboards ... and its a noisy :censor:


 
That would do my head in, I literally wouldn't be able to sleep until it'd gone. I'd have to rip up the floor boards!

My frog calendar has arrived!! Woo!!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Really!? Is it worth getting analogue for temp+humidity


The constant high humidity kills the hygro sensor off, as my viv has condensation on the front glass 24/7 I can assume its humid enough for the frogs: victory:



manda88 said:


> That would do my head in, I literally wouldn't be able to sleep until it'd gone. I'd have to rip up the floor boards!
> 
> My frog calendar has arrived!! Woo!!


It is bloody annoying. I slept on the sofa the other night because of it.

Wooo.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> The constant high humidity kills the hygro sensor off, as my viv has condensation on the front glass 24/7 I can assume its humid enough for the frogs: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> It is bloody annoying. I slept on the sofa the other night because of it.
> 
> Wooo.


yeah mine has condensation 24/7 so i dont really need one? ill just get one for temps then i think. oh and heres that pond plant i was talking about that had brown spots


----------



## manda88

Ha! My calendar is wrong! It's labelled a RETF as an American green tree frog, idiots! I'm going to make my own calendar as well of all my pets, maybe a weekly calendar so there's a new pet every week.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> That would do my head in, I literally wouldn't be able to sleep until it'd gone. I'd have to rip up the floor boards!
> 
> My frog calendar has arrived!! Woo!!


 Dunno- it makes my living room sound nice and tropical...


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Dunno- it makes my living room sound nice and tropical...


I can't stand it! My mind concentrates on the sound and then I can't sleep or do anything until I know it's gone. I'm a bit of a maniac when it comes to crickets! I also hate leaving locusts in planted vivs for the frogs to eat themselves, cos the locusts destroy all the plants!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

House viewing tonight wooooh


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> House viewing tonight wooooh


 Kewl- hope it's what you are looking for!


----------



## ilovetoads2

*Water features always to the right???*

I have been looking for inspiration for my tank, and I think I finally have an idea of what I want to do...then realised that any time I have a water feature it is always in the right side, or coming from the right corner...then looking through other pics, I noticed that most vivs are the same...think there is something in it? 

I might try it from the left, but dont want it to look odd...does anyone else have their water features in the left of the tank? I know it is a strange question...


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> I have been looking for inspiration for my tank, and I think I finally have an idea of what I want to do...then realised that any time I have a water feature it is always in the right side, or coming from the right corner...then looking through other pics, I noticed that most vivs are the same...think there is something in it?
> 
> I might try it from the left, but dont want it to look odd...does anyone else have their water features in the left of the tank? I know it is a strange question...


My "water feature" is on the right. its just a filter though


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmmm. Wonder if it makes a difference if you are left or right-handed?:hmm:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I dont know...but every time I keep drawing out the design, it end up on the right...surely it cant make a difference...but my brain wants to see water coming from that side.

Am I a complete freak for stressing over this?:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> I dont know...but every time I keep drawing out the design, it end up on the right...surely it cant make a difference...but my brain wants to see water coming from that side.
> 
> *Am I a complete freak for stressing over this?*:blush:


 
Of course not, darlin!


*_quietly gets on the phone to community mental health services..._*


----------



## Ron Magpie

Im consciously trying to make each of my set-ups slightly different to the others- avioding using the same type of plants and so-on. So my corn snake tank is set up as a temporate forest floor, with ivy, while my cane toad tank has pothos and philodendron. I used sycamore leaves over the substrate for that, since they look suitably tropical, but when I set up the new one for the black-spined toads I'm probably going to use bamboo leaves and begonias to give an Asian feel.:lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

*strugles type wth tos straight jacet*

LOL...that is good. I just wanted this one to look different from others I have


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> yeah mine has condensation 24/7 so i dont really need one? ill just get one for temps then i think. oh and heres that pond plant i was talking about that had brown spots
> image


Visual checks and being able to understand them are a lot more useful husbandry tool then a digital readout imo


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Visual checks and being able to understand them are a lot more useful husbandry tool then a digital readout imo


 Luddite!:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Luddite!:lol2:


Pfffft - and I thought you would be impressed 
:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Pfffft - and I thought you would be impressed
> :lol2:


I agree, just being contrary!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Is a 17x11 heatmat good enough to heat my cane toads 3ft tank 6-8 degrees ?? (Ambient is about 20 daytime)

only other size is 29x11

The teeny 6x11 just managed a 2'c raise right next to the glass so the poor bugger is stuck in his 18x12 until I go get a proper mat tomorrow


Also....Is it safe to use a heatmat BEHIND aquarium backing (Outside the tank) ?
Rather not have the whole feng shui of the tank screwed over by a huge ugly black heatmat


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Is a 17x11 heatmat good enough to heat my cane toads 3ft tank 6-8 degrees ?? (Ambient is about 20 daytime)
> 
> only other size is 29x11
> 
> The teeny 6x11 just managed a 2'c raise right next to the glass so the poor bugger is stuck in his 18x12 until I go get a proper mat tomorrow
> 
> 
> Also....Is it safe to use a heatmat BEHIND aquarium backing (Outside the tank) ?
> Rather not have the whole feng shui of the tank screwed over by a huge ugly black heatmat


 I generally aim for aprox 1/3 the size of the base of the tank.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Thought it wasnt advised to put heatmats under toad/pacman tanks due to their fondness of digging and burying themselves ?


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Thought it wasnt advised to put heatmats under toad/pacman tanks due to their fondness of digging and burying themselves ?


Do it as a third the size of the side then!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Thought it wasnt advised to put heatmats under toad/pacman tanks due to their fondness of digging and burying themselves ?


It's frequently advised not- the size guide still applies, though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> It's frequently advised not- the size guide still applies, though.


 
kk ty :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Captain Planet, he's a hero

Gonna take pollution down to zero!



Ron Magpie said:


> I agree, just being contrary!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just being awkward more like:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Lol used to watch captain planet! Just got some new fishys! And got my salvinia natans In, will post pics as required soon haha


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Lol used to watch captain planet! Just got some new fishys! And got my salvinia natans In, will post pics as required soon haha


Soon is too late. You have posted about them arriving, with no photo.

Fail.:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Soon is too late. You have posted about them arriving, with no photo.
> 
> Fail.:whip:


 :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Afternoon guys and gals! How are we all??




detail3r said:


> Really, blimey you kept that quiet. You're the queen of subtlety :whistling2:


D'ya think??:lol2:



Geckonidae said:


> No, it's not that I don't have enough time to set up a natural tank before I get the frogs, its that generally I don't have the time. Or the money. Or the experience. Can't wait to get them, tho I'm still undecided on the names..
> 
> *Has anyone here been to the Eden Project in Cornwall? It's amazing!*


I love it there, though I haven't been for a few years. I've never seen the frogs in there but it's not surprising as the tropical biome is huuuuuuge and packed full of plants and trees!!
I love the bit with all the spice trees.... the smells are gorgeous! Mmmmmm



Well, my new frogs arrived on Saturday. I need to have a go at the tank when I've got a few hours spare, as there is no drainage layer and the soil is a bit dry on the top. When I asked when the tank was last cleaned and new soil put in, she said a month ago and her bf said 2 weeks :roll: And she also said the tank was a 45x45x60.... it's not.... it's 45x45x45 :roll::roll: 
I have to buy a light canopy as she didn't have anything apart from light from a window!
But the occupants seem ok, the female Grey is mahoosive and completely bonkers.... she went zooming round the viv, pinging off the walls and trying to climb upside down across the mesh! At the moment she is called Jabba but might have to change it to Monkey at this rate!!
The two Grey males are quite laid back, one seems quite shy so far and neither have names yet.
The other male, so I'm told, is a Japanese Tree Frog (Hyla Japonica) and they called him Toad! Now, usually, I'm not into mixed species tanks but as he's used to the others, he can stay. I've tried looking for care sheets but haven't found anything helpful so far. But they seem to be found in similar locations to Bombina Orientalis, so I figure the temps and humidity should be about the same. Though if anyone can confirm or deny this, I would be grateful. :notworthy:

So, thinking caps on for names please!!! And as soon as I get a laptop (hopefully soon) to replace my duff pc, there will be pics!! Yay!!!


As for what's been taking up all my time recently, I've been making a dress for a masked ball which is on Sat 25th. I've already been working on this damn dress for 3 weeks and I'm nearly there..... but not quite!! I've decorated my mask to match the dress, as well.

Busy, busy, busy!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

sorry lol :blush:

the salvinia









couldnt get a really decent pic of the fish as my htc desire camera frikkin sux and i didnt wanna disturb them too much


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flat was so fit. I want it.

Going to ring agents in the morning :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flat was so fit. I want it.
> 
> Going to ring agents in the morning :2thumb:


Sounds good. I hope you get it.
Have you got my plant yet?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ipreferaflan said:


> Sounds good. I hope you get it.
> Have you got my plant yet?


Got mine m8, really appreciate it thanks very much!


----------



## ipreferaflan

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Got mine m8, really appreciate it thanks very much!


No probs. Forget about the paypal. Too much hassle. It was only 66p to send so consider it a gift.


----------



## detail3r

Never touching JD again, nor listening to my mate when he says a kebab is a good idea (my first AND last). Eurgh.



onemanandhisgecko said:


> sorry lol :blush:
> 
> the salvinia
> image
> 
> couldnt get a really decent pic of the fish as my htc desire camera frikkin sux and i didnt wanna disturb them too much
> image
> 
> image


How is that Salvina positioned? (Its difficult to tell from the photo). It should just be placed on the surface of the water.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Never touching JD again, nor listening to my mate when he says a kebab is a good idea (my first AND last). Eurgh.
> 
> 
> 
> How is that Salvina positioned? (Its difficult to tell from the photo). It should just be placed on the surface of the water.


Yeah its floating in the surface, I also added 4 drops of plant fertilizer as per instructions on the bottle I brought


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Yeah its floating in the surface, I also added 4 drops of plant fertilizer as per instructions on the bottle I brought


You won't need to do that mate, the waste products present in the water from fish / food / substrate will provide them with more than enough nitrogen and other goodies


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> You won't need to do that mate, the waste products present in the water from fish / food / substrate will provide them with more than enough nitrogen and other goodies


Excellent another uneccessary purchase lmao :no1:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Excellent another uneccessary purchase lmao :no1:


Live and learn mate, live and learn: victory:

I've decided against purchasing the splashbacks from dartfrog

a) because I want to get to grips with fruitfly culturing first
b) I want to finish the viv properly and let the plants grow in more
c) I have heard that marcs stock can be hit and miss quaility wise at times.

So I think I will wait a couple of months until a reputable galac breeded 'ooop north' has some more young'uns.

I hope i dont regret this lol.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Live and learn mate, live and learn: victory:
> 
> I've decided against purchasing the splashbacks from dartfrog
> 
> a) because I want to get to grips with fruitfly culturing first
> b) I want to finish the viv properly and let the plants grow in more
> c) I have heard that marcs stock can be hit and miss quaility wise at times.
> 
> So I think I will wait a couple of months until a reputable galac breeded 'ooop north' has some more young'uns.
> 
> I hope i dont regret this lol.


 
good on ya m8, worth waiting for something you really want, only about a week and a half til i get my leucs!!!woohoo :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

just checked on my cultures, didnt see any mites and alot of the larvae have gone into that state where they are gonna turn into flys. definatly try mite paper m8 as i dont think i would have done anything diferently to you and im no expert haha


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have just ordered fruit flies and I am dreading it! My baby gecko is not keen on hatchling cricks...so thought I had better give them a go...for culturing, how often do you change the medium?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

you dont, just make up a mix of sugar, potato flakes, ready brek, warm water and yeast leave it for 24 hours put as many flies in as you can spare then let the pot get on with it. but definatly worth sparying kitchen paper with mite off and putting the pots on that. and some reccomend to dust the flys your using to make a new culture but i didnt know that when i made mine. they seem to be doing well though

morning by the way


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Plants sent for those waiting.

More flat viewings today EXCITING.


----------



## Emma247

Ron Magpie said:


> Im consciously trying to make each of my set-ups slightly different to the others- avioding using the same type of plants and so-on. So my corn snake tank is set up as a temporate forest floor, with ivy, .


Do you have any pics of your corn snake planted viv? I am looking at my planted frog and toads viv, and my corn snake Ross's viv just looks well artificial :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> Plants sent for those waiting.
> 
> More flat viewings today EXCITING.


:2thumb:
how was the flat yesterday morg, you deciding to take it?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Plants sent for those waiting.
> 
> More flat viewings today EXCITING.


Got many to view?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Plants sent for those waiting.
> 
> More flat viewings today EXCITING.


Woo! Flat viewing is well fun, apart from when it stinks of BO and the agent is trying to bully you into putting an offer in :devil:
Where abouts are you looking?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> apart from when it stinks of BO


Ewwww


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Got a few more, kind of want to take the first but will look around.

The agent was actually pretty cool, just let us do our thing.

Around Ruislip, Eastcote, Harrow, Ickenham etc etc


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Got a few more, kind of want to take the first but will look around.
> 
> The agent was actually pretty cool, just let us do our thing.
> 
> Around Ruislip, Eastcote, Harrow, Ickenham etc etc


If you fall in love with a place, I'd get in there and put an offer on it ASAP if I were you, as soon as we saw our place we knew we had to have it and put an offer in straight away. House hunting is fun, I can't wait to start looking for houses!


----------



## detail3r

I do not want to buy another house anytime soon, what a nightmarish process.

Also I think my next house will be outside the UK anyway: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

If you like it, go for it!

I can't wait to start house hunting with Matt.. won't be for ages though as he's going back to do a masters degree at uni! That mean it will be at the very least a year and a bit  I just want to settle down.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you like it, go for it!
> 
> I can't wait to start house hunting with Matt.. won't be for ages though as he's going back to do a masters degree at uni! That mean it will be at the very least a year and a bit  I just want to settle down.


You've got your whole life to settle down, stop wishing your life away: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I guess, but we were hoping to have a house by christmas this year... then he couldnt get the engineering job he wanted, so decided to go back to uni. He wants to get a house just as much as I do.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I guess, but we were hoping to have a house by christmas this year... then he couldnt get the engineering job he wanted, so decided to go back to uni. He wants to get a house just as much as I do.


What's he gonna be doing at uni? And how old is he? You should move out with one of your friends for a year or something and then look for a place with him!


----------



## andaroo

cba with heat mats! I just bought a 3kw heater for my room! Now all me frogs will be nice and warm over the winter! :lol2:


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have been living in the real world since I was 16, left my parents in America and moved here...sometimes I wish I could go back home...especially when the sink is full of dishes, the washing basket is overflowing, and I would rather spend my money on tanks than bills and food. :devil:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> cba with heat mats! I just bought a 3kw heater for my room! Now all me frogs will be nice and warm over the winter! :lol2:


Good plan! Did you have a good time in Canada? Sorry to hear the little salamander didn't make it 



ilovetoads2 said:


> I have been living in the real world since I was 16, left my parents in America and moved here...sometimes I wish I could go back home...especially when the sink is full of dishes, the washing basket is overflowing, and I would rather spend my money on tanks than bills and food. :devil:


 
Does that mean you have an American accent or have you picked up a Scottish one?! I really want to go to Scotland one day, shame I'm at the opposite end of the country!


----------



## ilovetoads2

The Scottish think I have an American accent and the Americans think I have a Scottish one...so I guess I am in between, though I have been here for 13 years now!:gasp:

Scotland is beautiful and cold. Though when we were travelling through England in the summer we loved the look of the houses and villages there...much nicer than our pebbledashing!


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> The Scottish think I have an American accent and the Americans think I have a Scottish one...so I guess I am in between, though I have been here for 13 years now!:gasp:
> 
> Scotland is beautiful and cold. Though when we were travelling through England in the summer we loved the look of the houses and villages there...much nicer than our pebbledashing!


Haha, there are probably certain words you say with either accent, like 'roundabout' might come out as 'roondaboot', or as Americans say 'rotary'!
I love saying roondaboot. Scottish accents are awesome. I really want to see all the countryside and stuff like in the adverts where the deer is standing on a hill! That'd be awesome. Probably a one in a million chance of seeing that but meh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Going to take the first flat! :2thumb::2thumb:

I can finally start filling my tanks!


----------



## detail3r

The older I get the harder alcohol hits me - I'm now back in bed with the worst headache ever, and still not managed to keep any food down today 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Going to take the first flat! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> I can finally start filling my tanks!


Well done mate: victory:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Going to take the first flat! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> I can finally start filling my tanks!


Woohoo!! I'm surprised at how genuinely happy I am for you haha, and even more happy that you can start putting things in your tanks!! It's about bloody time! Now you just have to choose which to get first! You should see what's at Portsmouth next month, I'm hoping there's going to be more phibs there. Not that I'm going to get any, but meh, it's nice to browse!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Going to take the first flat! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> I can finally start filling my tanks!


Whey. first for everything. It will be good to see those tanks of yours with some inhabitants in them :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Emma247 said:


> Do you have any pics of your corn snake planted viv? I am looking at my planted frog and toads viv, and my corn snake Ross's viv just looks well artificial :lol2:


There's a (not very good- cameraphone) pic on my profile.


@Detail: Hah! Back in the day I used to go out pubbing and clubbing all night then straight into work in the morning! Don't think I could manage it now...


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> @Detail: Hah! Back in the day I used to go out pubbing and clubbing all night then straight into work in the morning! Don't think I could manage it now...


The mere thought of that has my temples pounding even worse! :banghead:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hope that hangover gets better! 

Well, just back from the garden centre with 5 bits of wood for my tank...so now I can get started!!!

I have plans, but it is unlike anything I have done before so it will be a challenge. I will have to remember to take pics this time...:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hope that hangover gets better!
> 
> Well, just back from the garden centre with 5 bits of wood for my tank...so now I can get started!!!
> 
> I have plans, but it is unlike anything I have done before so it will be a challenge. I will have to remember to take pics this time...:2thumb:


Cheers boss: victory: So do I.

We need pics from the VERY start - or you will fail like 'onemanandhisgecko' did.:whip:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Cheers boss: victory: So do I.
> 
> We need pics from the VERY start - or you will fail like 'onemanandhisgecko' did.:whip:


Lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2

This is gonna take FOREVER! I can tell already...I have never done a fake background using wood pieces...and dont know how I want to arrange them...it is hard to picture it when they are on the floor and the pieces look good from too many angles...boo hoo I have a headache already! :crazy:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Lmao :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You know its true:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> This is gonna take FOREVER! I can tell already...I have never done a fake background using wood pieces...and dont know how I want to arrange them...it is hard to picture it when they are on the floor and the pieces look good from too many angles...boo hoo I have a headache already! :crazy:


Random placement would work: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> What's he gonna be doing at uni? And how old is he? You should move out with one of your friends for a year or something and then look for a place with him!


He already has a mechanical engineering degree, but could not get a job, so he's going back to do marine renewable energy as a post grad. He's been out of uni nearly 4 years and is 25.


----------



## ilovetoads2

detail3r said:


> Random placement would work: victory:


Another question...if you dont mind...I dont want a pool as such in this build, but instead want to have a 'bog' type bottom...basically, I want lots of moss and bog plants...so how would I go about this? Am I better with egg crate or some other way?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

2 other bastards want the flat so we have to wait to here as to who gets it!


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> 2 other bastards want the flat so we have to wait to here as to who gets it!


 
Bummer! Hope you have better references than the other two! : victory:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Pipkin28 said:


> Bummer! Hope you have better references than the other two! : victory:


I will write you one:

''Morgan Freeman, not the actor is a Literary genius who will pay the rent if he has the money after filling every available space with tanks and has something left after filling them.''

If that does not get you the flat, nothing will! :2thumb:


----------



## Pipkin28

ilovetoads2 said:


> I will write you one:
> 
> ''Morgan Freeman, not the actor is a Literary genius who will pay the rent if he has the money after filling every available space with tanks and has something left after filling them.''
> 
> If that does not get you the flat, nothing will! :2thumb:


 
:lol2: That should do the trick!








Can I put you down as a referee for my job applications?? :notworthy:


----------



## chulainn

what dartfrog delivery do you use because i seen it a min ago 15 quid hhmmm what one?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Of coarse!


----------



## detail3r

I feel worse now then I did this morning! Not been able to keep any food down, I have a full blown migraine to boot. I may not even make it to work on Thursday - bad times


----------



## manda88

Well I've had a good day today, we ordered 20 pinkies, 10 small mice and 10 rat fluffs on Saturday, and today we've received 20 pinkies, 20 small mice and 10 rat fluffs, the best bit being that we didn't pay any extra for the random extra ten small mice! :2thumb: 

Detail3r, that's the reason why I don't bother drinking, what's the point in wasting money on drinking and then feeling like utter crap in the morning?! I've been proper off my face drunk about 3 times in my life, one of which I fortunately didn't have a hangover in the morning, but I think it's such a waste of time. I find it strange that people seem to think that you can't have fun while sober!
By the way, this wasn't aimed at you, detail3r!! Just the world in particular!


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> well i've had a good day today, we ordered 20 pinkies, 10 small mice and 10 rat fluffs on saturday, and today we've received 20 pinkies, 20 small mice and 10 rat fluffs, the best bit being that we didn't pay any extra for the random extra ten small mice! :2thumb:
> 
> Detail3r, that's the reason why i don't bother drinking, what's the point in wasting money on drinking and then feeling like utter crap in the morning?! I've been proper off my face drunk about 3 times in my life, one of which i fortunately didn't have a hangover in the morning, but i think it's such a waste of time. I find it strange that people seem to think that you can't have fun while sober!
> By the way, this wasn't aimed at you, detail3r!! Just the world in particular!


 
i never have hangover even if i get para


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Well I've had a good day today, we ordered 20 pinkies, 10 small mice and 10 rat fluffs on Saturday, and today we've received 20 pinkies, 20 small mice and 10 rat fluffs, the best bit being that we didn't pay any extra for the random extra ten small mice! :2thumb:
> 
> Detail3r, that's the reason why I don't bother drinking, what's the point in wasting money on drinking and then feeling like utter crap in the morning?! I've been proper off my face drunk about 3 times in my life, one of which I fortunately didn't have a hangover in the morning, but I think it's such a waste of time. I find it strange that people seem to think that you can't have fun while sober!
> By the way, this wasn't aimed at you, detail3r!! Just the world in particular!



Luckily I don't go out on the town at all, the last time I went out was 2 years ago lol. I usually enjoy a bottle of wine in my own company


----------



## detail3r

chulainn said:


> i never have hangover even if i get para


Para? Oh dear.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Para? Oh dear.


 
lol, same dont go out often but usually have a glass or two with the other half, if shes not drinking i usually have a beer. havent been drunk for agggeeeesss though.


----------



## manda88

Haha you sound like a friend of mine, she has a bottle of wine to herself and just sizzles in the corner and then passes out!! It's hilarious.

Chullain, aren't you 15? Being paraletic is one of the worst feelings in the world, the first time I ever got drunk (which to be fair was when I was 14!) I was paraletic, I don't remember anything from about 2 hours into the party, and then woke up in the morning in my bed in a puddle of my own sick!! Hahaha. My mum was so angry, I remember vaguely being in the back of the car lying down, and she was screaming at me asking what I'd been smoking, and I also remember people trying to feed me breadsticks to get me to sober up! It was pretty hilarious now I look back on it, but I felt like death warmed up the next morning!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha you sound like a friend of mine, she has a bottle of wine to herself and just sizzles in the corner and then passes out!! It's hilarious.
> 
> Chullain, aren't you 15? Being paraletic is one of the worst feelings in the world, the first time I ever got drunk (which to be fair was when I was 14!) I was paraletic, I don't remember anything from about 2 hours into the party, and then woke up in the morning in my bed in a puddle of my own sick!! Hahaha. My mum was so angry, I remember vaguely being in the back of the car lying down, and she was screaming at me asking what I'd been smoking, and I also remember people trying to feed me breadsticks to get me to sober up! It was pretty hilarious now I look back on it, but I felt like death warmed up the next morning!


Been there!

14, collapsed in a park.

16, threw up on my mates lap then collapsed in the flower beds.

Rarely drink now, I usually go tea total for a few years every now and again. I love Dissaronno now though.


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> lol, same dont go out often but usually have a glass or two with the other half, if shes not drinking i usually have a beer. havent been drunk for agggeeeesss though.


Good man: victory:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Quick tip for ya'll......

Don't buy Exo Terra Heat Wave Rainforest heat mats....

Unless you only need +4'c above ambient right next to the glass...WITH POLY forcing the heat inwards....they're bloody useless !!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> Quick tip for ya'll......
> 
> Don't buy Exo Terra Heat Wave Rainforest heat mats....
> 
> Unless you only need +4'c above ambient right next to the glass...WITH POLY forcing the heat inwards....they're bloody useless !!
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Same with any heatmat, not just exos.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeah so both my water dragon's are males and I have to get rid of one.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah so both my water dragon's are males and I have to get rid of one.


No way - gutted for you. How do you choose which one to keep? I couldn't


----------



## REDDEV1L

detail3r said:


> Same with any heatmat, not just exos.


So how am i meant to get my cane toads tank to 28'c with ambient of 20 ?


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> So how am i meant to get my cane toads tank to 28'c with ambient of 20 ?


More insulation, multiple heatmats, correct the external ambient air temps... etc.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> No way - gutted for you. How do you choose which one to keep? I couldn't


I'm choosing the smaller one. He has damage on his nose where he had mouth rot (before I got him). I'm a bit more attached to him and nobody would want him because he isn't as 'perfect'.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

couple updates, this time i didnt post before they were ready lol, click the links for da mooovviiieeesss :2thumb:: victory: also got my blue led night sky installed and staeted on the fogger tank, will post more pics if anyone is interested tomorrow :blush:

general updates added some stuff and small plants


was meaning to post a vid of the misting system to so here for anyone interested :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Looking VERY good chief : victory:

It makes mine look so basic and naff


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm choosing the smaller one. He has damage on his nose where he had mouth rot (before I got him). I'm a bit more attached to him and nobody would want him because he isn't as 'perfect'.


Good choice mate - As you say not many people are willing to take on an 'imperfect' animal. Good luck with him: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flan, how much does it cost to house one?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Been there!
> 
> 14, collapsed in a park.
> 
> 16, threw up on my mates lap then collapsed in the flower beds.
> 
> Rarely drink now, I usually go tea total for a few years every now and again. I love Dissaronno now though.


Haha, actually lol'd. If I drink then it's either an Archers and lemonade, or a glass of decent rosé, and I don't drink enough of it to get wasted, I'll stop drinking when I start to feel tipsy!



REDDEV1L said:


> Quick tip for ya'll......
> 
> Don't buy Exo Terra Heat Wave Rainforest heat mats....
> 
> Unless you only need +4'c above ambient right next to the glass...WITH POLY forcing the heat inwards....they're bloody useless !!
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


I've heard exo terra heat mat's are terrible, never bought one and never will. However the Lucky Reptile Thermo mat's are brilliant, I use them for all of my vivs and they're great. You can get them off netpetshop.co.uk : victory:



ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah so both my water dragon's are males and I have to get rid of one.


Aww that's a shame, how did you find out? And how bloody stupid are it's previous owners? At least the money you get from selling one can be used to buy a girl! And then you can have babies!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I've heard exo terra heat mat's are terrible, never bought one and never will. However the Lucky Reptile Thermo mat's are brilliant, I use them for all of my vivs and they're great. You can get them off netpetshop.co.uk : victory:


I've got a cpl of komodo's, 6x11 that im using for the toad at the mo in its 18x12, and a 11x11 being used to heat my bros corn. They seem different class to the exo. Just added the 6x11 to the side to see how it goes.

Thinking about maybe getting a strip mat...seems kinda pointless having a full height mat in a toad tank


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I feel worse now then I did this morning! Not been able to keep any food down, I have a full blown migraine to boot. I may not even make it to work on Thursday - bad times


Have a 'pelt of the dog'!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Have a 'pelt of the dog'!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Do you want to kill me or something? lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Do you want to kill me or something? lol


Whatever makes you think that? I'm sure you have the wrong idea about me...:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Whatever makes you think that? I'm sure you have the wrong idea about me...:whistling2:


Yeah right, you just want to kill me off so I don't fill the 'phib section with loads of crap:lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Kill him off Ron then ill nick his babys tears! Lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Yeah right, you just want to kill me off so I don't fill the 'phib section with loads of crap:lol2:


No, I want to kill you off so you don't make me look like the amateur I am...:whistling2:

Actually, I don't want to kill ANYBODY off. Just stop being so amazingly wonderful, guys!


----------



## _jake_

Hi. Bye. Hi.


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Kill him off Ron then ill nick his babys tears! Lol


Errr cheers mate lol.

If you want some babytears let me know.



Ron Magpie said:


> No, I want to kill you off so you don't make me look like the amateur I am...:whistling2:
> 
> Actually, I don't want to kill ANYBODY off. Just stop being so amazingly wonderful, guys!


Awww cheers guys, made a crap day a bit better for me:notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Hi. Bye. Hi.


Hi???


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Errr cheers mate lol.
> 
> If you want some babytears let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww cheers guys, made a crap day a bit better for me:notworthy:


Nah jus joking dude!! And joking bout the babys tears I can't fit anymore plants in I don't think I need to remember plant growth or until they all die and my tank will be brown! Lol


----------



## ilovetoads2

Urgh, I had too much garlic with my tea and feel very sick...so sick I cant have my coffee and kit kat before I go to bed...now I will never get to sleep! :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Urgh, I had too much garlic with my tea and feel very sick...so sick I cant have my coffee and kit kat before I go to bed...now I will never get to sleep! :devil:


There is no such thing as 'too much garlic'. Muscle up, darlin!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> I can't fit anymore plants in


No such thing:whistling2:



Ron Magpie said:


> There is no such thing as 'too much garlic'. Muscle up, darlin!


Garlic breath? Ewwwwww.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> No such thing:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Garlic breath? Ewwwwww.*


Wimp.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Wimp.


Pfffft, such an awful smell!


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Pfffft, such an awful smell!


Young people are too sheltered these days- it causes all sorts of problems...:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flan, how much does it cost to house one?


A good few hundred quid. They need a large viv, ceramic heater, basking bulb, UVB, stat and fogger. Well worth it though.



manda88 said:


> Aww that's a shame, how did you find out? And how bloody stupid are it's previous owners? At least the money you get from selling one can be used to buy a girl! And then you can have babies!


They were fighting. The big one was biting the smaller one's arm.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Young people are too sheltered these days- it causes all sorts of problems...:whistling2:


Don't belittle me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Don't belittle me! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sorry mate- you went for the age thing first- if you can't take it... :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Sorry mate- you went for the age thing first- if you can't take it... :2thumb:


Just kidding: victory:

Whens the bus pass arrive anyway?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Just kidding: victory:
> 
> Whens the bus pass arrive anyway?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not for a few years, sadly. In the meantime, I have to pay taxes for young asbo kids to have free skaterparks and 'lets do fun, not drugs!' programmes for quite a while...


I'm joking, BTW, I work with young people myself.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Not for a few years, sadly. In the meantime, *I have to pay taxes for young asbo kids to have free skaterparks and 'lets do fun, not drugs!' programmes for quite a while...*
> 
> 
> I'm joking, BTW, I work with young people myself.


Don't forget the pope's little holidays. He don't come cheap.


----------



## RhianB87

Morning guys!

How is everyone today!

Its D day for me and the OH. Ive got my second interview for a job in a bank and the OH has his third driving test today as well!


----------



## detail3r

Morning boys and girls: victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

FallenAngel said:


> Morning guys!
> 
> How is everyone today!
> 
> Its D day for me and the OH. Ive got my second interview for a job in a bank and the OH has his third driving test today as well!


Morning, and Good Luck!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Good luck to both of you! Hope it all goes well.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Grunt!!
(Hates early mornings)

Especially when i've gotta think of ways to get me temps up...GAH!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Morning, and Good Luck!!


Morning chief - how goes it?



ilovetoads2 said:


> Good luck to both of you! Hope it all goes well.


Morning 



REDDEV1L said:


> Grunt!!
> (Hates early mornings)
> 
> Especially when i've gotta think of ways to get me temps up...GAH!


Morning: victory:

Just leave the central heating on 24/7:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2

It was freezing in my house this morning! So, heaters are finally a go!!! :2thumb: I have put all of the downstairs heaters on...so all my animals should be nice and cosy again...sucks when the first freezing cold day comes though...bye bye non existent summer. :devil:


----------



## REDDEV1L

detail3r said:


> Just leave the central heating on 24/7:Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's a no-go unfortunately 

Yesterdays efforts didnt go to waste tho, it was 21 in there this morning with ambient of around 16...but it's got no ventilation..and even with the extra 6x11 its only hitting 26 right in the corner of the 2 mats....

Would tinfoil on the hood help ?? It's one of those black plastic "Marina" ones so was thinking of sticking tinfoil over the black plastic to reflect some heat downwards ? (Thought of that while trying to get to sleep lastnight :bash

Can't do anything too drastic as i've got my Rana T nextdoor who cant handle extra heat


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Morning chief - how goes it?


Very well m8! just realised i now only have 1 week of my annual leave left BooHoo! enjoying being at home doing nothing though haha.



ilovetoads2 said:


> It was freezing in my house this morning! So, heaters are finally a go!!! :2thumb: I have put all of the downstairs heaters on...so all my animals should be nice and cosy again...sucks when the first freezing cold day comes though...bye bye non existent summer. :devil:


I left my bleedin frontroom window open last night lol! was like a fridge and everything was still in my house lmao!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I would hate that...well right now I have a fan heater on to get the temps up quickly, luckily, I did not go to bed until about 1.30am and it was not cold then...wont happen again...I have got them all on now, see this is what happens when hubby insists you dont need the heating on all year round...I beg to differ!:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The landlady is choosing between the 3 applicants.....hurry up waaaghh!!!!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

So, what is the flat like then? Number of rooms...space for tanks...ect

any time I see a house that is all I think about now...oh, that would be a nice place for a tank, or with that spare room there I could use it for storage and where I do my builds..LOL


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ilovetoads2 said:


> So, what is the flat like then? Number of rooms...space for tanks...ect
> 
> any time I see a house that is all I think about now...oh, that would be a nice place for a tank, or with that spare room there I could use it for storage and where I do my builds..LOL


Good luck morg.

I've already said to the OH when we look for a bigger place 1 room is gonna be a frog room haha!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Don't forget the pope's little holidays. He don't come cheap.


*Don't* get me started!:devil:

I didn't notice it was especially cold this morning- but then my flat is pretty warm anyway. I have started using the heat mats, though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> So, what is the flat like then? Number of rooms...space for tanks...ect
> 
> any time I see a house that is all I think about now...oh, that would be a nice place for a tank, or with that spare room there I could use it for storage and where I do my builds..LOL


It's a one bed, there's enough space for tanks in the living room! 

It's kinda small overall but each room is a nice size. It's "cosy".


----------



## ilovetoads2

Good luck with it then!

As for the pope...he is causing all kinds of problems for all my family who work in Edinburgh, my hubby is there now, and all week...but has to take the long route and cant park in the street he is supposed to carry boilers and radiators to...and my father is law works on gas escapes...so lets hope there are not any...and sister cant get near her work, but is still expected to come in...

He is just another bloody person and if they had not advertised the route he was going to take there would be no threat...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There is no threat. All previous security threats were apparently from catholics! :lol2:

Oh and whilst we're on it. F*ck the pope.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> There is no threat. All previous security threats were apparently from catholics! :lol2:
> 
> Oh and whilst we're on it. F*ck the pope.


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The landlady is choosing between the 3 applicants.....hurry up waaaghh!!!!!


Send her a sexy picture of yourself.


----------



## ilovetoads2

I got my ff culture...gross! It is all sticky with stuff with grass stuff in it, has obviously been tipped upside down a few times cause the mesh is clogged with it and there are nothing but maggots...was kinda hoping for a few flies...but they have all been drowned in that stuff. 

How long will it take for the flies?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Send her a sexy picture of yourself.


Done.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Done.


Now send me a sexy picture of yourself :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Now send me a sexy picture of yourself :whistling2:



Matt!

Matt!!!!!!!

MATTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Haha, he'll be around at some point. He's at home today waiting for our new sofa to be delivered, cos our old one wasn't built properly and is falling apart. I am so unbelievably bored today.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Matt!
> 
> Matt!!!!!!!
> 
> MATTTTTT!!!!!!


 Lol, this is 'Phibs, not Eastenders! Or Footballers' Wives.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh I hate sorting out my room! I have so much junk ! One of my milk frogs is staring at me in disgust :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm bored also. Lets play a game.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm bored also. Lets play a game.


I know I know! Let's play 'Phone up Harveys Furniture Store and Shout Abuse Down the Phone at Them!'


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok.

ABUSE ABUSE ABUSE.

Like that?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok.
> 
> ABUSE ABUSE ABUSE.
> 
> Like that?


More along the lines of YOU F:censor:ING C:censor: YOU'RE F:censor:ING :censor::censor::censor::censor: RAAAAAAH :censor:'

They're crap.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why have the estate agents not called me back?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why have the estate agents not called me back?


 Phone *them* up and abuse them...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

What's happened to Whale Omelette? Have I missed something, as she hasn't commented on here for what seems like ages?


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> What's happened to Whale Omelette? Have I missed something, as she hasn't commented on here for what seems like ages?


She signed on 6 days ago but hasnt posted in a month. (im bloody bored so thought I would look )


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where's Bearnandos?


----------



## Pipkin28

Yeah, I had a look to see if she was still about, thought there might've been an argument or something that I'd missed and she'd been banned.

I guess she just doesn't love us anymore


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's Bearnandos?


No idea....... they're all leaving us...... it could be the beginning of the end of the amphibs section..... *dramatic music builds to drown out the sound of sobbing*








:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Don't worry, guys, I'M still here : victory:











*tumbleweed*


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Very clique in here all of a sudden lol.


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Very clique in here all of a sudden lol.


Agreed. Lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Don't worry, guys, I'M still here : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tumbleweed*


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> Haha you sound like a friend of mine, she has a bottle of wine to herself and just sizzles in the corner and then passes out!! It's hilarious.
> 
> Chullain, aren't you 15? Being paraletic is one of the worst feelings in the world, the first time I ever got drunk (which to be fair was when I was 14!) I was paraletic, I don't remember anything from about 2 hours into the party, and then woke up in the morning in my bed in a puddle of my own sick!! Hahaha. My mum was so angry, I remember vaguely being in the back of the car lying down, and she was screaming at me asking what I'd been smoking, and I also remember people trying to feed me breadsticks to get me to sober up! It was pretty hilarious now I look back on it, but I felt like death warmed up the next morning!


 
well i am aloud to drink infact my mum buys me my drink i do not get hangover at all and dont feel any afects the next day i was only sick my first time my freinds gave me striaght vodka and said i needed to drink half yuk:blush: i am responsable when i drink only really drink at partys ect but on weekends never drink spirits only been para 2ce 

but
apple sourz yum
morgans and coke yum
and bulmers pear cider the best yum


any strong bow drinkers you sicken me that stuff is disgusting like buckfast ect


----------



## manda88

Not really, we're just discussing the disappearances of some of the regulars!
Womelette said something about moving down to Surrey so maybe she's in the process of moving and hasn't had time to really come on here. Bear has flicked on and off a few times recently, she's probably just busy! Or she's had enough of us lot!


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> Para? Oh dear.


what do you mean by para 

i mean a state off confidence happyness and having a laugh but not being able to remeber much last night and your freinds telling you what happend?


----------



## detail3r

chulainn said:


> well i am aloud to drink infact my mum buys me my drink i do not get hangover at all and dont feel any afects the next day i was only sick my first time my freinds gave me striaght vodka and said i needed to drink half yuk:blush: i am responsable when i drink only really drink at partys ect but on weekends never drink spirits only been para 2ce
> 
> but
> apple sourz yum
> morgans and coke yum
> and bulmers pear cider the best yum
> 
> 
> any strong bow drinkers you sicken me that stuff is disgusting like buckfast ect


You get bought drink at 15, by your mum?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> You get bought drink at 15, by your mum?
> 
> Only one suitable reply tbh :
> 
> Facepalm image by mintkiller on Photobucket


He better watch out his mum doesnt get fined etc!

I got Id'd for a lotto ticket the other week :bash:


----------



## detail3r

chulainn said:


> what do you mean by para
> 
> i mean a state off confidence happyness and having a laugh but not being able to remeber much last night and your freinds telling you what happend?


Your 15. Don't try and play smart arse with me!


----------



## REDDEV1L

detail3r said:


> You get bought drink at 15, by your mum?


I used to go clubbing with my gran when I was 14 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> I used to go clubbing with my gran when I was 14 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah but your from newcastle:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Yeah but your from newcastle:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> You get bought drink at 15, by your mum?
> 
> Only one suitable reply tbh :
> 
> Facepalm image by mintkiller on Photobucket


this is a pointless comment as i am more responsible that most legal drinkers and my mum and dad have dicded that they would rather know, than not and belive i am responsible enough my parents and i are open about everything i am reated like and adult ps i am a year younger than my freinds this does not mean that i am one of the jakeys like some of the people at my school who get para every weekend i ussaly just enjoy a beer or a few miller yum i have always been aloud a taste of wine or beer ect and have grown up knowing that i should not get drunk every weekend and waste my life but like any other person i like to have fun


----------



## REDDEV1L

and on another note....spent bloody hours cutting and taping 25mm polystyrene sheets round 3 sides of my tank...What difference has it made ?? 1'c If im lucky :blowup::banghead:


I'll chose to ignore that derogatory remark !!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Don't worry, guys, I'M still here : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tumbleweed*


Thank God, you're still here *flings arms around Manda and gives big bear hug before stooping to smother her feet in kisses, like a deity of the amphibian world*





:crazy:


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> Your 15. Don't try and play smart arse with me!


 
i was not being a smart arse i was asking what you ment by it as it might mean diffrent to you as some of my freinds think it is having a beer, age is not relavant unlike responsabilty


anyway any one watch inbeetweners????


----------



## chulainn

REDDEV1L said:


> and on another note....spent bloody hours cutting and taping 25mm polystyrene sheets round 3 sides of my tank...What difference has it made ?? 1'c If im lucky :blowup::banghead:
> 
> 
> I'll chose to ignore that derogatory remark !!


 
why? insulation? fake background?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I never watched inbetweeners before, until the other night where I caught the end of it... not sure what to make of it, its a bit um odd to say the least..


----------



## detail3r

Red Devil - Cheer up for christ sake, the smiley indicated it should be taken in a humorous way


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I never watched inbetweeners before, until the other night where I caught the end of it... not sure what to make of it, its a bit um odd to say the least..


Shameless is where its at:no1:


----------



## REDDEV1L

chulainn said:


> why? insulation? fake background?


Insulation...trying to squeeze the last few degrees c out my set-up so its cozy for my cane toad

Touching the glass...the huge exo terra mat is just barely warm....the mini komodo is hot....me thinks I need to replace the exo with a proper mat and use that for my B.Regularis



detail3r said:


> Red Devil - Cheer up for christ sake, the smiley indicated it should be taken in a humorous way


Doesn't bother me either way :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm used to getting flak for bein a Geordie


----------



## chulainn

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I never watched inbetweeners before, until the other night where I caught the end of it... not sure what to make of it, its a bit um odd to say the least..


 
yeah you need to see the other series really 1and 2 because that will make sense of it lol some like it some do not

anyone play xbox


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I started drinking at 14 and was bored by 17.


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> Insulation...trying to squeeze the last few degrees c out my set-up so its cozy for my cane toad
> 
> Touching the glass...the huge exo terra mat is just barely warm....the mini komodo is hot....me thinks I need to replace the exo with a proper mat and use that for my B.Regularis
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't bother me either way :Na_Na_Na_Na: I'm used to getting flak for bein a Geordie


Heatmats are contact not spacial heaters, therefore you will struggle to get temps up much above ambient. Try heatcables laid in the substrate otherwise.


----------



## detail3r

chulainn said:


> yeah you need to see the other series really 1and 2 because that will make sense of it lol some like it some do not
> 
> anyone play xbox


Used to, stick to PS3 now, MW2, looking forward to black ops


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I started drinking at 14 and was bored by 17.


Same. By the time I was legally allowed to drink I just didn't care about it any more. My friends all still do it all the time. I cba. Too expensive.


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> Used to, stick to PS3 now, MW2, looking forward to black ops


 i might get a ps3 just my gb team are on xbox 



please subscribe dont laugh i made it 10mins ago soon uploading lots of game content also some rep vids

thanks YouTube - NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG's Channel


does anyone else have a youtube channel


----------



## detail3r

I need to correct the clearcoat on my car once more before winter comes, and seal it with some RaceGlaze 55 wax.

I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## detail3r

chulainn said:


> i might get a ps3 just my gb team are on xbox
> 
> 
> 
> please subscribe dont laugh i made it 10mins ago soon uploading lots of game content also some rep vids
> 
> thanks YouTube - NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG's Channel
> 
> 
> does anyone else have a youtube channel


I used to be in a clan for COD 3 and GRAW 2 on 360, back in the day: victory:


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> I used to be in a clan for COD 3 and GRAW 2 on 360, back in the day: victory:


 cod3 clans first i have heard i do like cod1 the re vamp version


----------



## REDDEV1L

HMM....the tank has been settled for 2 hrs now.....and the temps aren't too bad....would prefer em higher a bit higher but I think he'll do fine to be honest.

Here's the temps im getting..toad-height just above the substrate










One local shop has a mini care sheet on their cane toad saying 22-24'c


----------



## ilovetoads2

Yay game talk!

I love COD Modern Warfare...on the PS3...hated the next one (5) and did not think that much of of MOD2...keep trying to play COD MW again, but get the ''downloading game settings'' for about an hour...no game. :rant2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is mozerella cheese and pasta classed as healthy food?

I'm trying to be a bit more healthy :lol2:

The rest of my family are having chips!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Is mozerella cheese and pasta classed as healthy food?
> 
> I'm trying to be a bit more healthy :lol2:
> 
> The rest of my family are having chips!


No, cheese is full of fat.

ANyone play Tiger woods on ps3?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ilovetoads2 said:


> Yay game talk!
> 
> I love COD Modern Warfare...on the PS3...hated the next one (5) and did not think that much of of MOD2...keep trying to play COD MW again, but get the ''downloading game settings'' for about an hour...no game. :rant2:


I suck so bad at COD I gave up.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, cheese is full of fat.
> 
> ANyone play Tiger woods on ps3?


Any good? Its either this, Red Dead Redemption on PS3 or Halo Reach on 360, until COD B.O and Medal of Honour are released...


----------



## chulainn

any battle field fans or halo hmm red dead is awsome just ordered turtle beach head set and custome controler not modded for all the tw4ts with them


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> Any good? Its either this, Red Dead Redemption on PS3 or Halo Reach on 360, until COD B.O and Medal of Honour are released...


red or halo

but red is awsome

http://www.youtube.com/user/NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG?feature=mhum

http://www.youtube.com/user/NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG?feature=mhumhttp://www.youtube.com/user/NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG?feature=mhum

sub plz
http://www.youtube.com/user/NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG?feature=mhumhttp://www.youtube.com/user/NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG?feature=mhum


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, cheese is full of fat.
> 
> ANyone play Tiger woods on ps3?


I had in anyway.. it was the healthy option cheese :lol2:

anyway look at this :gasp:
YouTube - SWTH.flv


----------



## detail3r

I don't believe it, heres me struggling to produce fruit flies - I tossed the old cultures in the compost bin a few days back, thinking nothing of it, went to throw a few veg peelings in there and there are literally thousands of them breeding happily!:whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I was so good at COD4 on the PC. Xbox is for saps.
I even joined a clan and had league matches.

I could pwn all your asses.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> I was so good at COD4 on the PC. Xbox is for saps.
> I even joined a clan and had league matches.
> 
> I could pwn all your asses.


Keyboards make it so much easier though, if your good on consoles your bound to be better on the PC.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Keyboards make it so much easier though, if your good on consoles your bound to be better on the PC.


I'd love to see you put that to the test. 

Boom! Headshot.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> I'd love to see you put that to the test.
> 
> Boom! Headshot.


I have, I used to be very good on COD4 on the PC and found the level of games far less intense than on either console.

KD ratio?


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> I have, I used to be very good on COD4 on the PC and found the level of games far less intense than on either console.
> 
> KD ratio?


Then you're mental. I can't stand console versions. You're just so restricted. The freedom of PC gaming is unmatched.

As for KD: 1:0

In all seriousness I can't remember; I haven't played for agessssss and I don't have it on this laptop. I used to go and play with all my mates at the local internet cafe while we were supposed to be at school. Ah bless sixth form.

I don't really play FPSs any more. Or any games for that matter. I like to tuck into Oblivion or similar RPGs every now and again but I don't own any of the current generation of consoles. For me the N64 will always be the best.


----------



## ipreferaflan

and I took the piss out of car jargon the other day. Ironic.


----------



## detail3r

Lol. I need to dismantle the offside coilover unit on mine AGAIN, and search for more boost leaks.

Damned spanish shed.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Lol. I need to dismantle the offside coilover unit on mine AGAIN, and search for more boost leaks.
> 
> Damned spanish shed.


I don't know if you are being facetious or not...


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> I don't know if you are being facetious or not...


Not in the slightest.


----------



## RhianB87

My game consoles consist of a nintendo ds :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> My game consoles consist of a nintendo ds :whistling2:


That's cool! There are N64 games for it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> My game consoles consist of a nintendo ds :whistling2:


I have a nintendo wii..... its mine, but my brother uses it way more than me :lol2:

Games make me angry.. when I fail a level I get rage :lol2:


well its not that bad, but it puts me in a bad mood!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I have a nintendo wii..... its mine, but my brother uses it way more than me :lol2:
> 
> Games make me angry.. when I fail a level I get rage :lol2:
> 
> 
> well its not that bad, but it puts me in a bad mood!


Oh I do have a wii actually. I only bought it so I could play Zelda: Twilight Princess though and now mum uses it for wii fit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I don't believe it, heres me struggling to produce fruit flies - I tossed the old cultures in the compost bin a few days back, thinking nothing of it, went to throw a few veg peelings in there and there are literally thousands of them breeding happily!:whip:


This is what I did the first time!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> This is what I did the first time!


What, threw them in the compost bin or used them? :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> What, threw them in the compost bin or used them? :lol2:


Threw them in the bin. Had to scrape out big globs of maggots and put them back in the jar!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Threw them in the bin. Had to scrape out big globs of maggots and put them back in the jar!


Its not safe to use them though is it?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> I suck so bad at COD I gave up.


I was brilliant at it in my peak...bit rusty now, forget how to use the buttons...need to get back into it for new one coming in case I like it!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Threw them in the bin. Had to scrape out big globs of maggots and put them back in the jar!


My FFs arrived looking crap today! Tub was all sticky and maggots mixed in. The medium is all over the screen at the top, and any flies that were in there have been drowned...

When the new ones start coming, how am I going to get them out without them sticking to the sides? Last time I got a culture then came with a soaked sponge that looked much easier to cope with!


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> I have, I used to be very good on COD4 on the PC and found the level of games far less intense than on either console.
> 
> KD ratio?


 
mw2 2.87
cod4 3.86
cod5 1.07


----------



## jme2049

I'm only here in anticipation for the 10,000th post. The race is on bi-atches!


----------



## RhianB87

Can we move on from the games conversation :whistling2:

My hamster has more or less recovered from wet tail


----------



## detail3r

chulainn said:


> mw2 2.87
> cod4 3.86
> cod5 1.07


Impressive: victory:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Can we move on from the games conversation :whistling2:
> 
> My hamster has more or less recovered from wet tail


What's wet tail?


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> What's wet tail?


http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/hamster_wet_tail.htm

Its often fatal but she is doing ok


----------



## jme2049

aaawww poor lil gal. Glad she's getting better. It sounds horrible.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've only been off for a couple of hours, but look what I missed! When I left, someone was flirting shamelessly, then we heard about underage drinking, computer games (yawn), cars (ditto) and wet tail! All life is here...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> aaawww poor lil gal. Glad she's getting better. It sounds horrible.


Thanks, its not been nice but she is hopefully getting there!


----------



## ipreferaflan

10,000th post!? Oh man this is gonna be a big one.


----------



## incrisis

ipreferaflan said:


> 10,000th post!? Oh man this is gonna be a big one.


Only 172 posts to go ..........

Go phibs, go phibs ... go....

*calls the cheer leaders*


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm going to get it.


----------



## incrisis

That's the spirit ..... it is always good to have a goal... : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm going to get it.


No-one cares...


----------



## incrisis

Ron Magpie said:


> No-one cares...


You do really ... go on .. admit ... you want to be the 10000th post in this thread..... don't you .. you do ... we all know you do .....

You do!


----------



## jme2049

I will crap my pants if its me. Should be a prize from the original OP me thinks:lol2:
cough up flanny!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I've only been off for a couple of hours, but look what I missed! When I left, someone was flirting shamelessly, then we heard about underage drinking, computer games (yawn), cars (ditto) and wet tail! All life is here...:whistling2:


We can tear into the pope for being a misogynistic, homophobic, scientifically illiterate, AIDS inducing, fear mongering, backward, hateful, egotistical, self important frock wearing f*ck.

If you want.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> We can tear into the pope for being a misogynistic, homophobic, scientifically illiterate, AIDS inducing, fear mongering, backward, hateful, egotistical, self important frock wearing f*ck.
> 
> If you want.


I have just joined your fan club!:flrt:

Actually, a friend suggested we go along to the protest on Saturday, and instead of eggs, throw Tiny Tears dolls...:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> We can tear into the pope for being a misogynistic, homophobic, scientifically illiterate, AIDS inducing, fear mongering, backward, hateful, egotistical, self important frock wearing f*ck.
> 
> If you want.


Wow.
Not forgetting former hitler youth member!


----------



## Ron Magpie

incrisis said:


> You do really ... go on .. admit ... you want to be the 10000th post in this thread..... don't you .. you do ... we all know you do .....
> 
> You do!


Um... no. I really don't.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Wow.
> Not forgetting former hitler youth member!


As much as I hate the pope, everyone back then had to be. I've also heard is father was a known anti-nazi.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I have just joined your fan club!:flrt:
> 
> Actually, a friend suggested we go along to the protest on Saturday, and instead of eggs, throw Tiny Tears dolls...:lol2:


Throw condoms.

I was considering going but it's too tiring and I think general apathy will do a better job of showing him up.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

They said on the news there will be a protest in Plymouth.. Won't be going though, got better things to do :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ah now I see where the most opinionated votes come from.


----------



## ipreferaflan

As if this country can afford to pay for a holiday for the pope. He's absolutely vile and I don't understand why anybody would have respect for him.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> As if this country can afford to pay for a holiday for the pope. He's absolutely vile and I don't understand why anybody would have respect for him.


Agree!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who wants to make me a new avatar???


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who wants to make me a new avatar???


Ron does.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who wants to make me a new avatar???


Ask James Cameron.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice. Nice.


----------



## chulainn

detail3r said:


> Impressive: victory:


 
thank you please subscribe

YouTube - NOTQUITETHEREGAMiiNG's Channel


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice. Nice.


You heard on the flat, yet?


----------



## chulainn

dartfrog has new phibs in :2thumb::2thumb:

i want the green auratus or the luecs


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

My cane toad just drenched my bro !!!!!



On the topic of Dartfrog....I can't believe the Cameroon Forest Treefrog's haven't sold out yet....Same with the Big-Eyed Tree Frog...both are stunning!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> *My cane toad just drenched my bro !!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of Dartfrog....I can't believe the Cameroon Forest Treefrog's haven't sold out yet....Same with the Big-Eyed Tree Frog...both are stunning!!


Hehe. People never expect it!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Mornin' Peeps!


----------



## detail3r

Pipkin28 said:


> Mornin' Peeps!


Morning: victory:


----------



## manda88

OK I'm back!!! I was here in spirit last night.
Just to catch up so I feel included, I have a DS, PSP, Wii, PS2, Gameboy Advance (which never gets played) and kicking about somewhere is the N64, the best console of all time. All I play at the moment is Pokemon on the DS, and I recently started playing Zelda and his little Wind Waker thing on the Wii.

A couple of my hammy's died of wet tail, it's not very nice! But I was like 8 at the time so I had no idea what to do.

Morg, what avatar do you want? I ave you that one of Morgan Freeman making the funny face recently!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> OK I'm back!!! I was here in spirit last night.
> Just to catch up so I feel included, I have a DS, PSP, Wii, PS2, Gameboy Advance (which never gets played) and kicking about somewhere is the N64, the best console of all time. All I play at the moment is Pokemon on the DS, and I recently started playing Zelda and his little Wind Waker thing on the Wii.
> 
> A couple of my hammy's died of wet tail, it's not very nice! But I was like 8 at the time so I had no idea what to do.
> 
> Morg, what avatar do you want? I ave you that one of Morgan Freeman making the funny face recently!


Aaaaaaaaaaand Breathe!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

morning all :2thumb: i have a ps3 but havent been playing it much.

on another note i got the exo terra thermo/hygro my humidity was fine min 89% max 91%, 
temp was max - 26.2 min - 22.4 are the temps ok?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Didn't get the flat. Gutted.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't get the flat. Gutted.


 
:devil: 

What are you going to do now??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Suicide.

Or look for another.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Suicide.
> 
> Or look for another.


Gutted for you.

But i would look for another one rather than suicide.

Just dont get any furniture from a place that closely relates to ipreferflans real name.

They are shit!!!!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> morning all :2thumb: i have a ps3 but havent been playing it much.
> 
> on another note i got the exo terra thermo/hygro my humidity was fine min 89% max 91%,
> temp was max - 26.2 min - 22.4 are the temps ok?


Spot on. Mine are 24ish during the day and 18/19 at night.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't get the flat. Gutted.


Unlucky. Plenty more out there though, you never know you might find another thats superior to the one you lost!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't get the flat. Gutted.


 Shame, mate- hope you find something else soon.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morning. I woke up to a nice cosy house this morning. yay.

Sorry to hear you did not get the flat Morgan, what's for you wont go by you!

Tried to play Call of Duty again last night with no luck. My hubby thinks it is because they have dedicated so much of the server to the last game, but they are still selling the first, so really, that is not fair...you can buy it as long as you dont want to play online. 

And I am stuck on my tank...I have just realised that the only planting areas I allowed for on the background was for mounting (which i have never had any luck with in the past) so I have to try and find positions for some plant pots...unless I grout it first, then add them, and grout around the foam used to hold the pots...:bash:

Also have two children at home sick, doing my head in thanks to Calpol...


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't get the flat. Gutted.


That's a shame, sorry Morgy. Did you not like any of the other places you went to see? I'm sure there'll be another that you'll love somewhere in the area!


----------



## manda88

Ooh I forgot to mention CoD Modern Warfare! Someone bought it for Matt for his birthday back in May cos we thought it was meant to be amazing, I think it was MW2. He completed it within a few hours. I was expecting it to be the sort of game that goes on forever! We took it back to the shop and said he'd been given it as a gift by someone else as well, and swapped it for a couple of other games intead haha.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Ooh I forgot to mention CoD Modern Warfare! Someone bought it for Matt for his birthday back in May cos we thought it was meant to be amazing, I think it was MW2. He completed it within a few hours. I was expecting it to be the sort of game that goes on forever! We took it back to the shop and said he'd been given it as a gift by someone else as well, and swapped it for a couple of other games intead haha.


Nah, the campaigns/single player modes in CoD are really short. It's the multiplayer that is most raved about. MW2 was nowhere near as good as the first one anyway.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Ooh I forgot to mention CoD Modern Warfare! Someone bought it for Matt for his birthday back in May cos we thought it was meant to be amazing, I think it was MW2. He completed it within a few hours. I was expecting it to be the sort of game that goes on forever! We took it back to the shop and said he'd been given it as a gift by someone else as well, and swapped it for a couple of other games intead haha.


 I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you!:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

urgh back onto gaming :bash:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Nah, the campaigns/single player modes in CoD are really short. It's the multiplayer that is most raved about. MW2 was nowhere near as good as the first one anyway.


Yeah I guess it's only any good if you've got Xbox live or something.



Ron Magpie said:


> I'm shocked. Shocked, I tell you!:gasp:


Haha I'm a pro when it comes to taking things back to shops  



FallenAngel said:


> urgh back onto gaming :bash:


Shurrup! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Ooh I forgot to mention CoD Modern Warfare! Someone bought it for Matt for his birthday back in May cos we thought it was meant to be amazing, I think it was MW2. He completed it within a few hours. I was expecting it to be the sort of game that goes on forever! We took it back to the shop and said he'd been given it as a gift by someone else as well, and swapped it for a couple of other games intead haha.


Its the online aspect of it that gives the game a long 'shelf life' so to speak: victory:


----------



## manda88

Jamie Oliver's called his new baby son Buddy! So he's called Buddy Oliver! Haha. He's clearly seen me on here and stolen the names of my White's. He's two thirds of the way there, he just needs another son now and to call it Archie.


----------



## ilovetoads2

detail3r said:


> Its the online aspect of it that gives the game a long 'shelf life' so to speak: victory:


Yeah, until they decide you have had enough...why cant I get a game!?:devil:


----------



## RhianB87

My mealworm beetles have had babies!!!!! WOOOO in a few months they might be big enough for my leo to eat!


----------



## ipreferaflan

One less dragon for me 

On a plus note I managed to get some exo terra spanish moss (it's fake but it looks SO EFFING GOOD) and have gone overboard with it in the sauvagii viv.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> One less dragon for me
> 
> On a plus note I managed to get some exo terra spanish moss (it's fake but it looks SO EFFING GOOD) and have gone overboard with it in the sauvagii viv.


You managed to sell him fast. Poor Flan. :'(


----------



## manda88

At least that means you don't have to build a bigger vivarium for the remaining one.

Old people shouldn't be allowed to drive. One was driving along past me earlier and mounted the curb for no apparent reason and just carried on driving, apparently oblivious to their blunder. Then a few minutes later, an old biddy pulls out on me from a golf club as I'm about 20 metres away doing 40 - 50mph, I didn't bother beeping as it just made me laugh. I don't think she even realised she was in a car, let alone driving one, and clearly didn't see me coming! It's dangerous having people like that on the roads IMO, God knows what could have happened if she'd pulled out on anyone else, luckily I saw her well in advance so already had my foot on the brakes, but someone else might not have been so observant and could have smashed straight into the side of her.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Agreed. I hate old people at the best of times.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> At least that means you don't have to build a bigger vivarium for the remaining one.
> 
> Old people shouldn't be allowed to drive. One was driving along past me earlier and mounted the curb for no apparent reason and just carried on driving, apparently oblivious to their blunder. Then a few minutes later, an old biddy pulls out on me from a golf club as I'm about 20 metres away doing 40 - 50mph, I didn't bother beeping as it just made me laugh. I don't think she even realised she was in a car, let alone driving one, and clearly didn't see me coming! It's dangerous having people like that on the roads IMO, God knows what could have happened if she'd pulled out on anyone else, luckily I saw her well in advance so already had my foot on the brakes, but someone else might not have been so observant and could have smashed straight into the side of her.


20meters, more like 10, and then she continued to drive at twenty MPH(in a 40) veering towards cars and lorries on the opposite side of the road, and anytime there was another vehicle on the other side of the road, on came the brakes:devil: Old people driving, they should be made to redo there test every 6months.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You managed to sell him fast. Poor Flan. :'(


Gave him to livefoods by post. I needed to get rid of him asap because the smaller dragon was in a separation viv (a 15 gallon fish tank) and was obviouslynot happy.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Agreed. I hate old people at the best of times.


LOL I can just see you now, spitting on the floor in front of a tiny, frail old woman with her zimmer frame. Youth, these days!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 20meters, more like 10, and then she continued to drive at twenty MPH(in a 40) veering towards cars and lorries on the opposite side of the road, and anytime there was another vehicle on the other side of the road, on came the brakes:devil: Old people driving, they should be made to redo there test every 6months.


Realistically I'd say that they should at least have check ups to make sure they're still driving safely every 12 months. Old people's reflexes aren't anywhere near as good as they will have been however many years ago they passed their tests, if ever! I know for a fact my grannie never did a driving test, she just got behind the wheel of a car one day and decided she knew how to drive. She speeds like a demon and drives with her head cocked to one side.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't spit I'm from middlesex.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Gave him to livefoods by post. I needed to get rid of him asap because the smaller dragon was in a separation viv (a 15 gallon fish tank) and was obviouslynot happy.


Oh poor water dragon, are you still going to upgrade the size of the viv you have, and get a female or just leave it in the size its in?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't spit I'm from middlesex.


People that spit on the floor in public need to be shot. I automatically label them as scum, it's one of the most disgusting things I've ever seen anybody do.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

BORED!!!! Why can't I finish work NOW!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> BORED!!!! Why can't I finish work NOW!!!!


Because you chose to work there.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Because you chose to work there.


Yeah but it pays decent money. Plus hopefully i wont have to be working late shifts much longer now.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah but it pays decent money. Plus hopefully i wont have to be working late shifts much longer now.


Or weekends?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Or weekends?


Yeah exactly, especially after the chat i have just had with John, i will tell you later.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah exactly, especially after the chat i have just had with John, i will tell you later.:2thumb:


AWEsome!


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> One less dragon for me
> 
> On a plus note I managed to get some exo terra spanish moss (it's fake but it looks SO EFFING GOOD) and have gone overboard with it in the sauvagii viv.


Stealing my idea I see! Oh well atleast I have live spanish moss looks way better than the fake as I had that first. They sell it in canada but not in the uk!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Screw it, Manda can you pick me up at 19:00 please?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Screw it, Manda can you pick me up at 19:00 please?


Yep I'll leave now...


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just the three pygmy chameleon eggs for me then?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Just the three pygmy chameleon eggs for me then?
> 
> image


:gasp::gasp::gasp: WHAAAAA?????? Martha laid eggs?!?!??!?!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: WHAAAAA?????? Martha laid eggs?!?!??!?!


I sent you a text! SHE WAS GRAVID WHEN YOU BOUGHT HER!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I sent you a text! SHE WAS GRAVID WHEN YOU BOUGHT HER!


OH MY GAAAAHHHHD! I haven't looked at my phone all day, I wish I'd seen it sooner! OMG I'm so proud of her! It's taken me ages just to type this message cos I'm so excited I can't spell!!! £50 for 4 chams...not so expensive now, is she!! Hahaha omg I'm so happy for you, I'm so glad we got her for you!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> OH MY GAAAAHHHHD! I haven't looked at my phone all day, I wish I'd seen it sooner! OMG I'm so proud of her! It's taken me ages just to type this message cos I'm so excited I can't spell!!! £50 for 4 chams...not so expensive now, is she!! Hahaha omg I'm so happy for you, I'm so glad we got her for you!


I KNOW! I am SO EXCITED AMANDA!

Imagine if you had chosen a different one! Or if I'd gone for the two. OH AMANDA! Thank you!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I KNOW! I am SO EXCITED AMANDA!
> 
> Imagine if you had chosen a different one! Or if I'd gone for the two. OH AMANDA! Thank you!


Jesus, if you'd gotten both of them you'd have been overrun with pygmys!! I'm sat here practically screaming, I'm THAT excited for you! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Will you keep them or sell them? coughgivethemtomecough


----------



## REDDEV1L

Gratz Flanny !!!!!

Unrelated...

Just found one of my exo terra water dishes is covered in bubbles and bumps on the surface and underneath...some have popped...anyone had this happen before ?? I've got other dishes ive had for yrs that are fine, this ones less than a month old !!!!!

Uploading pic now


----------



## ipreferaflan

REDDEV1L said:


> Gratz Flanny !!!!!
> 
> Unrelated...
> 
> Just found one of my exo terra water dishes is covered in bubbles and bumps on the surface and underneath...some have popped...anyone had this happen before ?? I've got other dishes ive had for yrs that are fine, this ones less than a month old !!!!!
> 
> Uploading pic now


Yeah a couple of my water dishes have done that. Especially the larger ones.


----------



## REDDEV1L

You still using em ??


Oh btw...Did you ever go hunting for the aquatic frogs on your fair isle ??


----------



## ipreferaflan

REDDEV1L said:


> You still using em ??
> 
> 
> Oh btw...Did you ever go hunting for the aquatic frogs on your fair isle ??


Yeah, why not? It's only peeling paint innit?

Never did go searching. I think I will next year though. I got some grid references for whereabouts they would be if they still are existing.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Flanny you have to keep us updated on the Pygmy eggs. I am so glad we bought that one along for you. I thought she was just a greedy bugger:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Eeeeggggggsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flanny you have to keep us updated on the Pygmy eggs. I am so glad we bought that one along for you. I thought she was just a greedy bugger:lol2:





manda88 said:


> Eeeeggggggsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Obviously I'll keep you updated! Thank you both!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Caroline is talking in her sleep it's hilarious.

She's asking me if the rugby pics came out ok and if I've put them on the wall. What.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Caroline is talking in her sleep it's hilarious.
> 
> She's asking me if the rugby pics came out ok and if I've put them on the wall. What.


Hahaha FREAK. I could tell you many a story of when Matt talks in his sleep, or imagines various reptiles climbing up the wall....but I won't cos he'll kill me.
Have you decided what to get her for her birthday yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh SH*T.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh SH*T.


Hahaha forgotten her birthday?!?! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have 5 days.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Diamonds!:flrt:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have 5 days.


Ah that's ages. How long have you been with her for? You don't want to get her anything too flashy!! Matt got me a DS for my birthday 6 months after we got together :flrt: best present EVER.


----------



## ilovetoads2

For the last 2 or 3 years, for my birthays, christmas and mother's days I have got frog stuff or money for frog stuff. :blush:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ah that's ages. How long have you been with her for? You don't want to get her anything too flashy!! Matt got me a DS for my birthday 6 months after we got together :flrt: best present EVER.


Wait until you see what you are getting this year:2thumb: what about your DSLR that i got you last year. Basically I am amazing at Birthday presents.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have the best boyfriend ever.. for christmas last year, he got me Ugg boots! I love vw campers and beetles.. I said I would love a vw beetle with ladybird markings called 'buggy1' He got a model of a beetle and painted it with those markings and even did the number plate :flrt: also he did a fish bowl scene made entirely from jelly and sweets in a real fish bowl! And for my birthday, he drove me all the way to bristol and bought me my leopard tortoise :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay, Flanman! That's a great unexpected bonus!:2thumb:

I'm pretty excited too- got my black-spined toads off of Jay this morning!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:

They are well-cute and have obviously been looked after well- so it's viv setting up time this evening!

They are sitting on my desk at work looking a bit fed up- "So when do we get out of this plastic box, stupid human???:devil:"


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Ah that's ages. How long have you been with her for? You don't want to get her anything too flashy!! Matt got me a DS for my birthday 6 months after we got together :flrt: best present EVER.


3 months. Yes I'm moving in with a girl after 3 months.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> 3 months. Yes I'm moving in with a girl after 3 months.


Yeah but it means more space for your Animals and sharing the cost of living. I can see why:lol2:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> For the last 2 or 3 years, for my birthays, christmas and mother's days I have got frog stuff or money for frog stuff. :blush:


Haha excellent, this year is my first year of birthdays and christmas' with frogs, so hopefully I'll get some frog related things!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wait until you see what you are getting this year:2thumb: what about your DSLR that i got you last year. Basically I am amazing at Birthday presents.


All my presents from you have been awesome, but that's because you spend far too much money on me! Can you get me that new Sony DSLR with the video recording and 16 mega pixels? Thanks.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I have the best boyfriend ever.. for christmas last year, he got me Ugg boots! I love vw campers and beetles.. I said I would love a vw beetle with ladybird markings called 'buggy1' He got a model of a beetle and painted it with those markings and even did the number plate :flrt: also he did a fish bowl scene made entirely from jelly and sweets in a real fish bowl! And for my birthday, he drove me all the way to bristol and bought me my leopard tortoise :flrt:


Hmmm debatable :Na_Na_Na_Na: however the idea of a tortoise is very tempting.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 3 months. Yes I'm moving in with a girl after 3 months.


Good lord, but oh well as Matt says at least you can have space for pets and share the bills!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah but it means more space for your Animals and sharing the cost of living. I can see why:lol2:


Why does 'animals' have a capital 'a'?:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Good lord, but oh well as Matt says at least you can have space for pets and share the bills!
> 
> 
> 
> *Why does 'animals' have a capital 'a'?*:whip:


'Cos they come first.

Obviously.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> All my presents from you have been awesome, but that's because you spend far too much money on me! Can you get me that new Sony DSLR with the video recording and 16 mega pixels? Thanks.


That probably would have been a cheaper option to what I have got you this year. 

Oi I got you Frogs for Christmas last year. Remember:gasp:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm pretty excited too- got my black-spined toads off of Jay this morning!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> They are well-cute and have obviously been looked after well- so it's viv setting up time this evening!


YAY FOR TOADS !! :2thumb:


BTW: Got an email back from Hagen about my dodgy water dish



Email said:


> Dear Mr *****
> Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> I am sorry that you have problems with you Exo-Terra dish. As you say this isn't normal. It will still be quite safe to use, as all coatings we use are non-toxic. If you are at all concerned, you can either take it back to the shop, with your proof of purchase and ask them to replace it for you, or you can send it in to us and we will replace it for you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Customer Service Advisor


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Good lord, but oh well as Matt says at least you can have space for pets and share the bills!
> 
> 
> 
> Why does 'animals' have a capital 'a'?:whip:


because my computer is gay. I accidentally hit full stop took that out but it kept the 'A' as capital :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That probably would have been a cheaper option to what I have got you this year.
> 
> Oi I got you Frogs for Christmas last year. Remember:gasp:


Yeah I know, but I mean from other members of the family. I hope I get money cos then I can save up for more animals for when we move.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> because my computer is gay. I accidentally hit full stop took that out but it kept the 'A' as capital :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'll let you off then...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> All my presents from you have been awesome, but that's because you spend far too much money on me! Can you get me that new Sony DSLR with the video recording and 16 mega pixels? Thanks.


Also, is your 14.2 megapixel YEAR OLD sony DSLR not good enough anymorw:devil:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Also, is your 14.2 megapixel YEAR OLD sony DSLR not good enough anymorw:devil:


Yes it is, I just want that new one as well! I'd use both of them! I still use my little digital camera you got me all those christmas' ago, don't I! I want some kind of Canon and Nikon as well. I'm gonna have like 5 SLRs and lots of lenses.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Yes it is, I just want that new one as well! I'd use both of them! I still use my little digital camera you got me all those christmas' ago, don't I! I want some kind of Canon and Nikon as well. I'm gonna have like 5 SLRs and lots of lenses.


Why do you need more than one DSLR?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why do you need more than one DSLR?


Because different ones are good at different things. Lots of photographers have more than one camera. Do you not notice when you see them on TV with two or three huge cameras swinging from their necks?!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> YAY FOR TOADS !! :2thumb:


Yeah- I put a camphone pic of them on my profile:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah- I put a camphone pic of them on my profile:2thumb:


 Oooh nice colours.
Only one ive seen in the flesh was black and hiding in the dark :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Oooh nice colours.
> Only one ive seen in the flesh was black and hiding in the dark :lol2:


Not sure how clear it is in the pic, but two of them have a rather attractive brick-red flush to them- the male also has a red throat. He's been calling, as well:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

OMG just fallen in love. I've found the perfect little girlfriend for one my my corn babies :flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Nice. :2thumb:
Well my regularis has been jumping/climbing at the glass for 2 nights running...Thought he was still settling in....but as soon as he's dug himself out of his homemade burrow about an hour ago, he's jumping around like an idiot again. :whip:

Temp is 20 cool 24 hot and humidity is 65...Spot on for him...so wtf is up with him ?!?! lol
(Some sheets say higher temps but the guy I got him from kept him at 23 for a yr)

@Manda
There's a 2010 snow corn over on classifieds just down the road...I'm sooo tempted but 'she who must be obeyed' says I can only get one if it can go in with my bro's 2010 anery, and I don't want that :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> OMG just fallen in love. I've found the perfect little girlfriend for one my my corn babies :flrt:


 Didnt you find another one a few days ago? :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Didnt you find another one a few days ago? :whistling2:


Fickle, that's what she is!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Nice. :2thumb:
> Well my regularis has been jumping/climbing at the glass for 2 nights running...Thought he was still settling in....but as soon as he's dug himself out of his homemade burrow about an hour ago, he's jumping around like an idiot again. :whip:
> 
> Temp is 20 cool 24 hot and humidity is 65...Spot on for him..*.so wtf is up with him ?!?! lol*
> (Some sheets say higher temps but the guy I got him from kept him at 23 for a yr)
> 
> @Manda
> There's a 2010 snow corn over on classifieds just down the road...I'm sooo tempted but 'she who must be obeyed' says I can only get one if it can go in with my bro's 2010 anery, and I don't want that :devil:


Might be just settling in- my African bullfrog did that to start with- now he only moves to eat or (occasionally) take a bath:lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Nice. :2thumb:
> Well my regularis has been jumping/climbing at the glass for 2 nights running...Thought he was still settling in....but as soon as he's dug himself out of his homemade burrow about an hour ago, he's jumping around like an idiot again. :whip:
> 
> Temp is 20 cool 24 hot and humidity is 65...Spot on for him...so wtf is up with him ?!?! lol
> (Some sheets say higher temps but the guy I got him from kept him at 23 for a yr)
> 
> @Manda
> There's a 2010 snow corn over on classifieds just down the road...I'm sooo tempted but 'she who must be obeyed' says I can only get one if it can go in with my bro's 2010 anery, and I don't want that :devil:


Just buy it and if she says anything, slap her!



FallenAngel said:


> Didnt you find another one a few days ago? :whistling2:


This IS the one from a few days ago! It's just that I've been sent a pic of her post shed and she's beeeaaaauuuutiful :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

2 more days at work then 9 days off. BOOM.


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay, Flanman! That's a great unexpected bonus!:2thumb:
> 
> I'm pretty excited too- got my black-spined toads off of Jay this morning!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> They are well-cute and have obviously been looked after well- so it's viv setting up time this evening!
> 
> They are sitting on my desk at work looking a bit fed up- "So when do we get out of this plastic box, stupid human???:devil:"


 
nice to meet u shame i was in a rush glad ur happy with em


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Had a play round with a macro lens... here's my fave 2 pics, not perfect but I like them still.


----------



## detail3r

Love the first shot Macro 

I think this is the only half decent macro(ish) shot I have taken - Shot using a Nikon D60 and standard 18 - 55m lens :










Off topics quiet tonight...


----------



## manda88

I get a bit frustrated with macro, I don't like that my lens doesn't let me change the aperture.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I get a bit frustrated with macro, I don't like that my lens doesn't let me change the aperture.


I use my dads D60 because i'm too pikey to buy my own (mortgages drain funds scarily quickly!). He has a degree in photography and as such goes to great pain to explain to me how the F numbers work, aperture settings work, ISOs etc - I nod, then stick it on Auto and snap away - he just facepalms:lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Evening, got playstation move today much better than the Wii!


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I use my dads D60 because i'm too pikey to buy my own (mortgages drain funds scarily quickly!). He has a degree in photography and as such goes to great pain to explain to me how the F numbers work, aperture settings work, ISOs etc - I nod, then stick it on Auto and snap away - he just facepalms:lol2:


Haha I mostly use the auto setting too!! Or I cheat with the aperture setting but with the flash on, mwahahaha! It's my secret way of getting decent macro shots with everything in focus


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I did those on aperture priority mode on f/2.8


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I did those on aperture priority mode on f/2.8


Thats just a random sequence of letters and numbers to me.:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Haha I mostly use the auto setting too!! Or I cheat with the aperture setting but with the flash on, mwahahaha! It's my secret way of getting decent macro shots with everything in focus


*Makes notes*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Thats just a random sequence of letters and numbers to me.:lol2:


:lol2:

I'm still learning! I go out and buy magazines etc and teach myself. :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

These are probably my best macro shots.....




















Oh wait, does using a microscope not count ?? 



OK, Just the first then 

Not bad considering i took them using.... 









(Panasonic NV-DS55)

As old as the hills but i keep it for the 15x optical zoom...lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

My fav macro shot:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jaykickboxer said:


> nice to meet u shame i was in a rush glad ur happy with em


Ditto! Hopefully, if we go to the Portsmouth thing we can meet up for a pint or something. Anyway, gonna do my best to give them a viv they'll like! They are seriously cool...:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I want to go to the portsmouth show  if it wasnt on a sunday I could!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I want to go to the portsmouth show  if it wasnt on a sunday I could!


Kempton would have been much easier- but the boyf was so insensitive as to bust his leg- I mean how unthinking is that...:whistling2:

I'm aiming to go to Portsmouth- but we'll see.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Kempton would have been much easier- but the boyf was so insensitive as to bust his leg- I mean how unthinking is that...:whistling2:
> 
> I'm aiming to go to Portsmouth- but we'll see.


Harsh:lol2:

I wish Portsmouth wasn't so far away.

I also wish it was the 28th tomorrow


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> *Harsh*:lol2:
> 
> I wish Portsmouth wasn't so far away.
> 
> I also wish it was the 28th tomorrow



I'm joking. Mostly.:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm joking. Mostly.:lol2:


Yeah yeah:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Yeah yeah:whistling2:


Without going into boring detail, this situation has made us both think long and hard about commitment issues- In the short form, we've both learned a lot.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Without going into boring detail, this situation has made us both think long and hard about commitment issues- In the short form, we've both learned a lot.


I think those issues are present in many relationships - they certainly were present in mine a couple of years back. At least you've learnt from them : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I think those issues are present in many relationships - they certainly were present in mine a couple of years back. At least you've learnt from them : victory:


Yep.:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep.:2thumb:


Sorry, didn't mean to appear patronising in anyway.:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to appear patronising in anyway.:blush:


*Totally* didn't take it that way. Don't worry!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I do have an issue with regular posters on here using 'gay' as an insult/downer as if that is 'OK'- but that is a different arguement.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> *Totally* didn't take it that way. Don't worry!


Thats all good then: victory:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I do have an issue with regular posters on here using 'gay' as an insult/downer as if that is 'OK'- but that is a different arguement.


Ron, you are the only gay man I know who has a problem with people using that term. I can understand that you don't like it being used in a supposedly derogitary way, but when I or anybody else I know uses it, it is certainly not my intention to offend anyone who is gay. I think it should be taken with a pinch of salt, and not so literally


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Ron, you are the only gay man I know who has a problem with people using that term. I can understand that you don't like it being used in a supposedly derogitary way, but when I or anybody else I know uses it, it is certainly not my intention to offend anyone who is gay. I think it should be taken with a pinch of salt, and not so literally


Can. Worms. Everywhere...

How's everyone today - i'm just waiting around to start a shift at work


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Can. Worms. Everywhere...
> 
> How's everyone today - i'm just waiting around to start a shift at work


 
I'm good, currently at work. But I am going ice skating tonight so all is good 

How are you?


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I'm good, currently at work. But I am going ice skating tonight so all is good
> 
> How are you?


Ooo lucky you - I cannot however balance on rollerblaces / skates / iceskates, last time I attended Nottingham Ice Arena I nearly ended up in A+E with concussion!

I'm not bad cheers, just hate waiting around for work


----------



## REDDEV1L

Got my two LCD temp guages today....well impressed as I only ordered em yesterday.... 0.2'c difference between em but thats nothing to worry about

I'm contemplating whether I should actually get some African Dwarf Frogs...
I've bought a tank and set it up and everything but...I know I want a cpl...but....

Edit :WOOT 400th post...GO ME !!! GO ME !!! GO ME !!! lol


----------



## detail3r

My vivs been planted for almost a month and i'm in no rush to get any frogs at all :blush:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Can. Worms. Everywhere...
> 
> How's everyone today - i'm just waiting around to start a shift at work


I'm not saying it trying to be rude in the slightest, but just because one person doesn't like the term being used, isn't going to stop me from saying it. I haven't even said it on here, it's just that Matt said it in one of his posts yesterday and didn't even realise until I pointed it out to him earlier, but he's not going to edit his post just from one person's opinion.

Anywho, before the sh*t hits the fan, today is a fairly quiet day in the lives of Amanda and Matt! We've bought Neo the royal a new tub cos he's outgrown his old one, done the weekly shop, bought some live food, and now we're watching Miami Ink. I think we're going to set up the quarantine tank today for our new arrivals!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm not saying it trying to be rude in the slightest, but just because one person doesn't like the term being used, isn't going to stop me from saying it. I haven't even said it on here, it's just that Matt said it in one of his posts yesterday and didn't even realise until I pointed it out to him earlier, but he's not going to edit his post just from one person's opinion.
> 
> Anywho, before the sh*t hits the fan, today is a fairly quiet day in the lives of Amanda and Matt! We've bought Neo the royal a new tub cos he's outgrown his old one, done the weekly shop, bought some live food, and now we're watching Miami Ink. I think we're going to set up the quarantine tank today for our new arrivals!


Is that for the Red eyes? Do you know when they are arriving yet?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Is that for the Red eyes? Do you know when they are arriving yet?


It is indeed! And no not yet, I'm gonna let them know when the tank's ready for them and then he's gonna see what he's got available. If there's nothing available then we'll be getting them at around Christmas time I think.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Ron, you are the only gay man I know who has a problem with people using that term. I can understand that you don't like it being used in a supposedly derogitary way, but when I or anybody else I know uses it, it is certainly not my intention to offend anyone who is gay. I think it should be taken with a pinch of salt, and not so literally


Agreed. One of my favourite staff members at work was gay (obviously he's still gay he's left the library now though) and we used to have a good joke about stuff. He'd say something about candles and I'd say 'what are you queer or sumfing?'. He'd laugh and didn't seem to take any obvious offence.

Whenever I say something is 'gay' I don't mean it as any offence to homosexuals. It's a word that's pretty much programmed into your vocabulary at school and is no more offensive than telling people to 'man up' or 'grow a pair' (or are women all sensitive, weak and pathetic?). I find it quite lighthearted and nowhere near as offensive as some of the derogatory words people use for homosexuals.

Anyways, I was born on a Sunday which makes me bonny, blithe, good *and* *gay*. So there.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Manda... In regards to this thread... I think 1:10.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Manda... In regards to this thread... I think 1:10.


I think you're right. Looks like it's just me and you! :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer

Ron Magpie said:


> Ditto! Hopefully, if we go to the Portsmouth thing we can meet up for a pint or something. Anyway, gonna do my best to give them a viv they'll like! They are seriously cool...:2thumb:


Yeh defanatly have a pint there


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I think you're right. Looks like it's just me and you! :flrt:


Could be worse. At least jaydorkboxer isn't here...



jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh defanatly have a pint there


Oh hey jay.


YOU KNOW I'M JUST MESSIN'!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> I think you're right. Looks like it's just me and you! :flrt:[/QUOTE
> 
> And me i want to be included.........what we on about anyway :blush:


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> And me i want to be included.........what we on about anyway :blush:


How offensive the insult 'gay' is to homosexuals. Heavy stuff.


----------



## richie.b

Oh that to be honest gay used to mean happy when i grew up, unless thats just around here :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> How offensive the insult 'gay' is to homosexuals. Heavy stuff.



The man doesn't like it. Even if it's not intentional, it's still pretty crap to have gay = bad used all the time when you're a gay man.


F*cking breeders! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I knows that and I can understand where he is coming from but it seemed like Ron's comment was directed at a silly comment Matt posted the other day. I try not to do it (I learnt to limit my use of it when working in a salon) but it's something that people tend to say without even thinking someone might get offended. For that reason I think people should be a bit more relaxed about its use.

So spazz off and grow a pair of big, black testicles you Jew.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I knows that and I can understand where he is coming from but it seemed like Ron's comment was directed at a silly comment Matt posted the other day. I try not to do it (I learnt to limit my use of it when working in a salon) but it's something that people tend to say without even thinking someone might get offended. For that reason I think people should be a bit more relaxed about its use.
> 
> So spazz off and grow a pair of big, black testicles you Jew.


Don't mess with me I'm from the suburbs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't mess with me I'm from the suburbs.


Yeah? Well I'm from the hills.










(that's me on the left)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I know.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I know.


OK. Just writin' in white because I can't only write 'OK' it's not enough characters.


----------



## andaroo

I have 3 tank projects on the go!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I have 3 tank projects on the go!


Really? What for?
I thought you were leaving soon?


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Really? What for?
> I thought you were leaving soon?


I am i am i swear! But I need something to keep me occupied in the remaining months!
I have SO much stuff left over alls I needed was some silicone a couple of plants and soil.
I am going to get a 60x45x60 for my 4 whites, the milks are then getting the 45x45x60 that the whites where in so I am going to live plant that and then now the quarantine period is up all my ulugurus can live together in the new 45 cube that I am currently doing now! Just silicones backgrounds and mushrooms etc on.
The whites are staying with the fake setup but i am converting the shitty exo terra background that comes with their new tank into some FABULOUS


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> I am i am i swear! But I need something to keep me occupied in the remaining months!
> I have SO much stuff left over alls I needed was some silicone a couple of plants and soil.
> I am going to get a 60x45x60 for my 4 whites, the milks are then getting the 45x45x60 that the whites where in so I am going to live plant that and then now the quarantine period is up all my ulugurus can live together in the new 45 cube that I am currently doing now! Just silicones backgrounds and mushrooms etc on.
> The whites are staying with the fake setup but i am converting the shitty exo terra background that comes with their new tank into some FABULOUS


Ah I see. No newies though. Good plan.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah I see. No newies though. Good plan.


God no! :gasp:
I am never ever getting anymore frogs... ever


----------



## manda88

The word 'gay' has been used a total of about twice in this entire thread, so I don't think a big ol' convo slash argument even warrants going on, to be honest. Happy happy happy!

Andy, you should make them and then give them to me! :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> God no! :gasp:
> I am never ever getting anymore frogs... ever


Why not? Not starting again in Canada?


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> The word 'gay' has been used a total of about twice in this entire thread, so I don't think a big ol' convo slash argument even warrants going on, to be honest. Happy happy happy!
> 
> Andy, you should make them and then give them to me! :flrt:


Cos im bored and have backgrounds, plants, wood, water bowls left over than I can! Plus the whites tank is overcrowded they are always fighting! The milks need a bigger tank cos they love to jump around and a 30 cube aint big enough! Will be leaving in May at the absolute earliest so I gots some time :lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Cos im bored and have backgrounds, plants, wood, water bowls left over than I can! Plus the whites tank is overcrowded they are always fighting! The milks need a bigger tank cos they love to jump around and a 30 cube aint big enough! Will be leaving in May at the absolute earliest so I gots some time :lol2:


Too right, sounds like a good plan! As long as you're not wasting money only to sell them. Have you decided what you're doing about all the froggies when you leave? I can't remember if you ever made your mind up!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Cos im bored and have backgrounds, plants, wood, water bowls left over than I can! Plus the whites tank is overcrowded they are always fighting! The milks need a bigger tank cos they love to jump around and a 30 cube aint big enough! Will be leaving in May at the absolute earliest so I gots some time :lol2:


If you've got any spare materials I'd be more than happy to purchase them! Any cork bark you don't need?


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> If you've got any spare materials I'd be more than happy to purchase them! Any cork bark you don't need?


Oh! thats funny cos i told u i had that exo terra spanish moss that i didnt use and said i would sell it but u went and got ur own hmph! I have pressed cork panels that I dont have use for. I will go through all my leftovers once i'm done and get back to you!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Oh! thats funny cos i told u i had that exo terra spanish moss that i didnt use and said i would sell it but u went and got ur own hmph! I have pressed cork panels that I dont have use for. I will go through all my leftovers once i'm done and get back to you!


That's cos it was like £2 in my local rep shop! You bloody huffer. Please do.


----------



## detail3r

Evening guys and girls, hope you are all well: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I'm not saying it trying to be rude in the slightest, but just because one person doesn't like the term being used, isn't going to stop me from saying it. I haven't even said it on here, it's just that Matt said it in one of his posts yesterday and didn't even realise until I pointed it out to him earlier, but he's not going to edit his post just from one person's opinion.
> 
> Anywho, before the sh*t hits the fan, today is a fairly quiet day in the lives of Amanda and Matt! We've bought Neo the royal a new tub cos he's outgrown his old one, done the weekly shop, bought some live food, and now we're watching Miami Ink. I think we're going to set up the quarantine tank today for our new arrivals!


If you grew up, being told that you are a total reject of society, and then you took the name 'gay' as a positive badge of who you actually are, you'd be pretty pissed off if people then decided to use the term as an insult. Since you are effectively a child, I can see that you don't understand that.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> If you grew up, being told that you are a total reject of society, and then you took the name 'gay' as a positive badge of who you actually are, you'd be pretty pissed off if people then decided to use the term as an insult. Since you are effectively a child, I can see that you don't understand that.


Yes, Ron, 21 years of age is a child. It wasn't even me who used the term, so don't you start throwing insults at me just because you're offended by something that somebody else said. At the end of the day, who cares what other people say? YOU should be proud of whatever sexuality you may be, who gives a stuff if other people think this that or the other about it, being gay makes you no different than anybody else really does it, unless you make it seem that way, which to me it sounds like you are doing. I have several gay friends and it doesn't affect the way they're spoken to or treated, why should it? I'm not going to bother trying to stand up for myself, as I've actually done nothing wrong, so again, don't insult me for having done nothing. Thanks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> If you grew up, being told that you are a total reject of society, and then you took the name 'gay' as a positive badge of who you actually are, you'd be pretty pissed off if people then decided to use the term as an insult. Since you are effectively a child, I can see that you don't understand that.


Ron, no offence was meant by the post. It's apparent that it's more than just a word to you but to other people it is just a word and thus we (because that's ALL it is to me) use it nonchalantly. Please let's not start name-calling because we've all gotten along pretty damn well so far (and we're nearly at the 10,000th post!) and our section is supposed to be one of the most easy-going.


----------



## ipreferaflan

In other *flantastic* news... I'm a gold star member for hitting 5,000 posts.

Wicked.


----------



## detail3r

detail3r said:


> Evening guys and girls, hope you are all well: victory:


I guess not then


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron, apologies if my post offended you in any way, shape or from. It was certainly not meant that way. I didnt even think about it. I have many gay friends and this term is used frequently in this way even by them. I understand where you are coming from but, also im sure you can see our position as well. Again apologies, lets just forget about the whole thing.:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

This is so exciting (the post thing, not the argument).


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I guess not then


 
I'm well thank you!! Watching a bit of CSI! How are you?


----------



## manda88

ooglyboogly!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Don't fail me now connection!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!

In your FACE!


----------



## manda88

Stupid RFUK and it's 'you have to wait 30 second before you post again!' F**k you!!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> don't fail me now connection!
> 
> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!!!!!


i hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Yes, Ron, 21 years of age is a child. It wasn't even me who used the term, so don't you start throwing insults at me just because you're offended by something that somebody else said. At the end of the day, who cares what other people say? YOU should be proud of whatever sexuality you may be, who gives a stuff if other people think this that or the other about it, being gay makes you no different than anybody else really does it, unless you make it seem that way, which to me it sounds like you are doing. I have several gay friends and it doesn't affect the way they're spoken to or treated, why should it? I'm not going to bother trying to stand up for myself, as I've actually done nothing wrong, so again, don't insult me for having done nothing. Thanks.


Yep, I'm very proud. And I've been out for over twenty years. But I deal EVERY DAY with the result of 'what other people say'- because I deal with young gay people who have had the sharp end. If that is a joke to you, all I can say is: what a lucky life you've had!:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> i hate you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


If I was you, I would have opened two separate web browsers and logged in with matt on one and you on the other. Matt posts the 9,999th post and then you post straight after.

BUT NO! You just weren't dedicated and I still won having not even cheated!

WAHOO.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

5000? Noob.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> 5000? Noob.


haha I know! It reminds me of you, actually, because that was your status when I joined. All those posts ago.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, I'm very proud. And I've been out for over twenty years. But I deal EVERY DAY with the result of 'what other people say'- because I deal with young gay people who have had the sharp end. If that is a joke to you, all I can say is: what a lucky life you've had!:whistling2:


When did I say it was a joke? I don't even get why people get stick for being gay, cos like I said before, what difference does it make? It doesn't make anyone any less special than anyone else.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> haha I know! It reminds me of you, actually, because that was your status when I joined. All those posts ago.


Sad thing is.....I go on other forums :/


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> If I was you, I would have opened two separate web browsers and logged in with matt on one and you on the other. Matt posts the 9,999th post and then you post straight after.
> 
> BUT NO! You just weren't dedicated and I still won having not even cheated!
> 
> WAHOO.


I'm not clever enough to do that, plus it would have taken ages!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sad thing is.....I go on other forums :/


hahaha! What are you on there? I'm on a marine fish forum and they have cool upgrades like 'cleaner shrimp' to 'clownfish' to 'KILLER WHALE'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha! What are you on there? I'm on a marine fish forum and they have cool upgrades like 'cleaner shrimp' to 'clownfish' to 'KILLER WHALE'.


Around 3000 on one forum. Maybe 150 on dendroboard. On the planted aquarium one I'm "borrowed cutting" or something!


----------



## RhianB87

Morning guys, 

I went ice skating last night and my friend skated over my finger, I've got a nice cut on it now  Thankfully he jumped over my hand so just scraped it so might of been alot worse!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Morning guys,
> 
> I went ice skating last night and my friend skated over my finger, I've got a nice cut on it now  Thankfully he jumped over my hand so just scraped it so might of been alot worse!


Nasty! I guess you were pretty lucky, really! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ann Widdecombe must die.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ann Widdecombe must die.


Lol. I used to work in local radio, and whenever we needed a 'contoversial' quote, it was a case of 'phone Widders!':lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ann Widdecombe must die.


haha I love her! Have you seen the Louis Theroux documentary with her? It's awesome.


----------



## Monitor93

What music is everyone into then?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Screamo, hardcore, crunkcore and Elton John. You?


----------



## Monitor93

ipreferaflan said:


> Screamo, hardcore, crunkcore and Elton John. You?


pretty much the same lol!! rock, heavy metel, some screamo i can tolirate (slipknot etc) bon jovi, keane, light house family.. Loads haah


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Keane!? Get out.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Monitor93 said:


> pretty much the same lol!! rock, heavy metel, some screamo i can tolirate (slipknot etc) bon jovi, keane, light house family.. Loads haah


Slipknot?! They aren't screamo! I mean stuff like Thursday, Glassjaw, Pianos Become The Teeth etc. I'm not into cheesy heavy metal and rock music like Metallica and Iron Maiden. Post-hardcore is the way forward.

I like quite a broad spectrum of music but I'm VERY fussy within genres. I love Die Antwoord (you know that 'I ee I ee I, I am your butterfly song?) but most dance/hip hop bands make me cringe. Love easy-going stuff like Cat Stevens too.


----------



## Ron Magpie

A huge range: Kate Bush is the Goddess Incarnate, in my view, but also love Hazel O'Connor, lots of rock stuff, classical, folk and pop. Gwen Steffani, Florence and the Machine, Elbow, Marina and the Diamonds- even Leona Lewis. I have *very* broad tastes. Not hugely enthused by R&B, hiphop, or rap, but I'll listen to, and enjoy a lot of different stuff. Strong vocals are a big thing for me, though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Thanks to my girlfriend, I love that robot song by Marina and the Diamonds.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tech Step or STFU.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tech Step or STFU.


Like who?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Like who?


Counterstrike, Raiden, Dylan, Audio, Current Value...


----------



## ipreferaflan

YouTube - Current Value - Dark Rain [HQ]

Absolutely insane track.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't stop watching this YouTube - Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)


----------



## manda88

YouTube - MCFLY 'Party Girl' Official Video HD

The drummer is the hottest thing since sliced bread. I would actually give up all my frogs and snakes to be the girl he's biting :flrt:

Other than that, one of my favourite songs in the world is

YouTube - Maximo Park - By The Monument @ Primavera 07

especially acoustic! LOVE acoustic versions of pretty much anything.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't stop watching this YouTube - Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)


Ha yeah I've viewed that a few times before.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> YouTube - Current Value - Dark Rain [HQ]
> 
> Absolutely insane track.


Nice.

Been busitng out some classic hardcore techno recently.

DENG DENG DENG.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2q4MhLu6Jw


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice.
> 
> Been busitng out some classic hardcore techno recently.
> 
> DENG DENG DENG.
> 
> YouTube - Ophidian Butterfly


I love the piano bits in that one.

You heard of pogo? He makes songs using parts of films. Everything except the bassline and drums in this one is from Harry Potter. YouTube - Alohomora

I love it. His Alice in Wonderland one is wicked too.


----------



## andaroo

omg
my friend from canada just got back from a reptile show which is marketed as canadas version of hamm and they said that there was so many frogs and dart frog in any colour you can ever imagine :gasp::gasp: Can't wait to move there and go to the next show :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got a new turtle yesterday, from someone selling them local... he/she is a map turtle, un named so suggestions welcome... he lives with a 'George' if that helps :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I got a new turtle yesterday, from someone selling them local... he/she is a map turtle, un named so suggestions welcome... he lives with a 'George' if that helps :lol2:


 
Zippy or bungle? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Downtempo, breakbeat, classical, Trip-Hop, rap, acoustic indie, many different genres tbh.

Rob Dougan 'Furious Angels' :

YouTube - Rob Dougan - Furious Angels

Morning Everyone - How do?: victory:


----------



## manda88

I want to go on the X Factor! Trouble is, I hate singing in front of other people. Might be a bit stuck.
Good news everyone! I get my little corn snake back on Wednesday, you know, the one I wouldn't shut up about that stopped eating last month? Her! Woohoo! :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I want to go on the X Factor! Trouble is, I hate singing in front of other people. Might be a bit stuck.
> Good news everyone! I get my little corn snake back on Wednesday, you know, the one I wouldn't shut up about that stopped eating last month? Her! Woohoo! :2thumb:


Well done you: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I want to go on the X Factor! Trouble is, I hate singing in front of other people. Might be a bit stuck.
> Good news everyone! I get my little corn snake back on Wednesday, you know, the one I wouldn't shut up about that stopped eating last month? Her! Woohoo! :2thumb:


 
Thats good 

Is she feeding ok now?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thats good
> 
> Is she feeding ok now?


Yeah she's taken 5 or 6 feeds now I think  Can't wait to see her, it's been over a month now! Have to drive the 2 hours to Northampton though after work haha, so we won't get there til about 8 and then probably won't be home til half 10 or 11, depending on when Nigel manages to chuck me out, cos I'll be wanting to see all his corns again!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah she's taken 5 or 6 feeds now I think  Can't wait to see her, it's been over a month now! Have to drive the 2 hours to Northampton though after work haha, so we won't get there til about 8 and then probably won't be home til half 10 or 11, depending on when Nigel manages to chuck me out, cos I'll be wanting to see all his corns again!


Glad to hear she is feeding again 

Will you be coming home with more than one :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I got a new turtle yesterday, from someone selling them local... he/she is a map turtle, un named so suggestions welcome... he lives with a 'George' if that helps :lol2:


 Mildred!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Glad to hear she is feeding again
> 
> Will you be coming home with more than one :whistling2:


No unfortunately  I don't have any money anyway so even if I knocked Matt out I wouldn't be able to. I've made a list of all the corns I want and they're all fairly easy to get hold of and people aren't going to stop breeding them any time soon, so I figured I can just wait! Even though it'll be reeeeeallly hard, I'll manage it!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> No unfortunately  I don't have any money anyway so even if I knocked Matt out I wouldn't be able to. I've made a list of all the corns I want and they're all fairly easy to get hold of and people aren't going to stop breeding them any time soon, so I figured I can just wait! Even though it'll be reeeeeallly hard, I'll manage it!


 
Just focus on the little one your bringing back. 

I think I am going to get a anery when I get round to getting one. Decided to stick with corn snakes for now.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> No unfortunately  I don't have any money anyway so even if I knocked Matt out I wouldn't be able to. I've made a list of all the corns I want and they're all fairly easy to get hold of and people aren't going to stop breeding them any time soon, so I figured I can just wait! Even though it'll be reeeeeallly hard, I'll manage it!


 You are seriously addicted, woman!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Just focus on the little one your bringing back.
> 
> I think I am going to get a anery when I get round to getting one. Decided to stick with corn snakes for now.


I will do, and good choice! I LOVE anerys, they're in my top 5 faves, so gorgeous!


Ron Magpie said:


> You are seriously addicted, woman!:lol2:


Haha I know! It's terrible! I think I'll open up my house as a zoo so you guys can all come and visit :flrt:
I seriously cannot wait for the day me and Matt get a house, I'm going to buy more animals before I even unpack!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I will do, and good choice! I LOVE anerys, they're in my top 5 faves, so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Haha I know! It's terrible! I think I'll open up my house as a zoo so you guys can all come and visit :flrt:
> I seriously cannot wait for the day me and Matt get a house, I'm going to buy more animals before I even unpack!


 
They are very pretty and I like the dark colour. 

Haha as soon as I move out I have a list of what I am going to buy! and so does the OH which is good!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Some sexy viewing this week. WELL excited.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> They are very pretty and I like the dark colour.
> 
> Haha as soon as I move out I have a list of what I am going to buy! and so does the OH which is good!


I like the dark colouring too, I really like ones that have bold bright colouring. I should breed lots of aneries with my lot!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Some sexy viewing this week. WELL excited.


Woohoo! I'm excited for you, Morg!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I got a new turtle yesterday, from someone selling them local... he/she is a map turtle, un named so suggestions welcome... he lives with a 'George' if that helps :lol2:


mildred :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Mildred!:2thumb:





s6t6nic6l said:


> mildred :whistling2:


Echo:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Echo:lol2:


'Great minds' and all that....:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morning spazzends. Inbetweeners tonight!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

sorry ron did'nt know name was mentioned beforehand. too lazy to read earlier posts.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Inbetweeners is crap.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Morning spazzends. Inbetweeners tonight!


It's afternoon now, spazzend.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Inbetweeners is crap.


Agreed!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Inbetweeners is crap.


Shut up! It's THE best comedy programme on TV at the moment. Better than Mitchell and Webb :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It's afternoon now, spazzend.


Ooh... you're 'ard. I went to my LFS yesterday and was wowwed by the marine tanks. I'm so impatient. Need a 250 litre tank NOW!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

WHEY, I have defeated Harvey's and there stupid Rules. After a 45 min phone conversation and lots of arguing and quoting references to Harveys they have called me back and I have WON!!!! My 2 seater sofa will be delivered soon and I can take the 3 seater apart to get it out the apartment. 

Shouting, getting angry and quoting watchdog and Harvey's contract does work.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Ooh... you're 'ard. I went to my LFS yesterday and was wowwed by the marine tanks. I'm so impatient. Need a 250 litre tank NOW!


I'm assuming LFS stands for local fish shop. Did you talk to them about good fishmates for lionfish?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I'm assuming LFS stands for local fish shop. Did you talk to them about good fishmates for lionfish?


 I've heard of them being kept with moray eels.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I've heard of them being kept with moray eels.


This is true. I didn't really speak to them. I'm thinking of some yellow tangs and tomato clownfish.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> This is true. I didn't really speak to them. I'm thinking of some yellow tangs and tomato clownfish.


I'd scrap everything and just get seahorses.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I'd scrap everything and just get seahorses.


No way. They can't even be kept with corals because they get stung all the time.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> No way. They can't even be kept with corals because they get stung all the time.


You're missing the point. SEAHORSES ARE AWESOME.

What get stung all the time? The seahorses by the corals or the corals by the seahorses?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> You're missing the point. SEAHORSES ARE AWESOME.
> 
> What get stung all the time? The seahorses by the corals or the corals by the seahorses?


Seahorses by the corals. Plus they wrap their tails around the corals and knock them over. They suck.

Lionfish is where it's at.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Shut up! It's THE best comedy programme on TV at the moment. Better than Mitchell and Webb :whistling2:


It's a nasty scar on Ruislip's image.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Seahorses by the corals. Plus they wrap their tails around the corals and knock them over. They suck.
> 
> Lionfish is where it's at.


Stupid corals. How can you not think seahorses are cute?! FREAK! It's all aesthetics aesthetics aesthetics with you!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Reef porn.
YouTube - Marine Reef Aquarium


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I want to go to the portsmouth show  if it wasnt on a sunday I could!


 
Don't give up hope just yet... I'm in the market to buy a car again, so, if all goes to plan I should've hopefully found one before the Pompey show and I'll drive up and back on the Sunday instead of staying over at my mates house in Gosport. So you can come with me!! : victory: 

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Don't give up hope just yet... I'm in the market to buy a car again, so, if all goes to plan I should've hopefully found one before the Pompey show and I'll drive up and back on the Sunday instead of staying over at my mates house in Gosport. So you can come with me!! : victory:
> 
> I'll keep you posted!


Ooo, that would be awesome! Keep me posted  x


----------



## detail3r

What do people think to P. Terribilis?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> What do people think to P. Terribilis?


They're awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ditto that. Bit pricey though.


----------



## detail3r

They seem larger, live in groups happily and cope with cooler temps - but don't seem as popular as the Denrobates / thumbnails.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> They seem larger, live in groups happily and cope with cooler temps - but don't seem as popular as the Denrobates / thumbnails.


It's probably because they're not as colourful or something, but personally I really like terribilis, they're actually among my favourite darts, I like their size and their colour.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a group eventually, hopefully one of those 75 gallons will finally come in from the garden,


----------



## detail3r

The only thing i've read is that they are bold, but not active, just very lazy lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> The only thing i've read is that they are bold, but not active, just very lazy lol.


If you were one of the most poisonous verterbrates in the world, you'd be pretty bold!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> If you were one of the most poisonous verterbrates in the world, you'd be pretty bold!


Good job that they lose this poisonousness attribute in captivity because they aren't eating the same bugs and stuff they would eat in the wild then, isn't it?:lol2: Although that would be an interesting way to kill off work colleagues:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Why would anyone not want some of these



















It looks like it's squatting to have a poo


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Good job that they lose this poisonousness attribute in captivity because they aren't eating the same bugs and stuff they would eat in the wild then, isn't it?:lol2: Although that would be an interesting way to kill off work colleagues:whistling2:


Yeah but they don't know that.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but they don't know that.


Yeah obviously, They are awesome so bright, that's why I like leucs as well because the yellow is just soooooo bright it's just BANG in your face!!!!


----------



## detail3r

Out of interest, can you feed Terribilis small crickets as a staple?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah.


----------



## Lovin

manda88 said:


> Why would anyone not want some of these
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> It looks like it's squatting to have a poo
> image


Awww looks soooo cute :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah.


Win! It means I can pick some up this week all being well


----------



## manda88

Lovin said:


> Awww looks soooo cute :flrt:


ALL frogs are cute, my dear! Apart from the ugly ones.


----------



## Lovin

manda88 said:


> ALL frogs are cute, my dear! Apart from the ugly ones.


Yeh, i really like the green tree frogs with the red toes. They're so adorable :flrt:


----------



## manda88

Lovin said:


> Yeh, i really like the green tree frogs with the red toes. They're so adorable :flrt:


Red eyed tree frogs? They're awesome. Getting some soon hopefully! Do you have any frogs?


----------



## Lovin

manda88 said:


> Red eyed tree frogs? They're awesome. Getting some soon hopefully! Do you have any frogs?


No I don't my mum would never let me keep them, she's deadly terrified of them, duno why but she's always been like that. When I get my own house however, i'll probz have so many animals I won't know what to do with em all :lol2: 
The only one I won't have is spiders, only animal I'm really scared of. :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Win! It means I can pick some up this week all being well


Lucky. I literally can't wait to get some darts. Killing me now.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lucky. I literally can't wait to get some darts. Killing me now.


You seem well setup to get some whenever you decide tbh which is good 

I can't decide between mint or yellow atm.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

MINT:mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

Lovin said:


> No I don't my mum would never let me keep them, she's deadly terrified of them, duno why but she's always been like that. When I get my own house however, i'll probz have so many animals I won't know what to do with em all :lol2:
> The only one I won't have is spiders, only animal I'm really scared of. :blush:


Ha ha my dads girlfriend is the same, she's petrified of frogs and snakes and refuses to come to my house because of them! Frogs are just so cute, I don't know how anyone can be scared of them with their smiley little faces. 
I'm the same with spiders though, I don't like that they have so many legs and move so bloody quick!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> MINT:mf_dribble:


Yellow.


----------



## Lovin

manda88 said:


> Ha ha my dads girlfriend is the same, she's petrified of frogs and snakes and refuses to come to my house because of them! Frogs are just so cute, I don't know how anyone can be scared of them with their smiley little faces.
> I'm the same with spiders though, I don't like that they have so many legs and move so bloody quick!


Agreed, I can't stand their eyes. When you can see em and they're all big an stuff. And you just think yeh and you'r nxt though is where your guna bite me. 
Apparently (this is what I heard) When a tarantula crawls on you, you can't feel it because of all the tiny hairs on their legs. Although i'd be too frightened to put it to the test :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> MINT:mf_dribble:


I think my only concern is if they have enough floor space, due to be almost exclusively terrestrial and rather large.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think my only concern is if they have enough floor space, due to be almost exclusively terrestrial and rather large.


Your tank is fine for a little group.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Your tank is fine for a little group.


4 you think? A group of 5 pushing it?


----------



## ipreferaflan

+1 for mint.

Just walked home from work. 50 minute walk for the sake of £1.75 on the bus. A colleague complained about me today because when she was on lunch I had to cover for her and I spent the whole hour sitting at the computer looking at reef aquariums.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> 4 you think? A group of 5 pushing it?


If it was me I'd have four.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

not a fan of mint terribilis myself, if thats what they are? bit of a boring colour... i'd go for yellow too :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I think they're amazing.










They look like cliché aliens.










I do like the colour yellow but I don't like the terribilis colour.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

admittedly does look kinda cool in that photo and with your reference to aliens lol :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

This is my favourite comedy sketch ever: YouTube - The All Star Comedy Show - John Simm (Ladder Party) HD


----------



## detail3r

Dinner time :


----------



## manda88

I've just been given a snake for free!! Me = happy!!


----------



## Lovin

manda88 said:


> I've just been given a snake for free!! Me = happy!!


Have you really? How did you manage that? :2thumb: congrats btw what is it?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I've just been given a snake for free!! Me = happy!!


What snake?

Inbetweeners was awesome as per.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I've just been given a snake for free!! Me = happy!!


You seem clued up (or maybe mad) with snakes...any idea of how much a bloodred stripe would be ?? 

Gratz on the freebie btw


----------



## manda88

Lovin said:


> Have you really? How did you manage that? :2thumb: congrats btw what is it?





ipreferaflan said:


> What snake?
> 
> Inbetweeners was awesome as per.





REDDEV1L said:


> You seem clued up (or maybe mad) with snakes...any idea of how much a bloodred stripe would be ??
> 
> Gratz on the freebie btw


It's a male amel stripe/cubed corn snake, he's so cool! I won him because Doogle made a thread on guessing the corn morphs in the pics he posted, and I guessed 5 out of 11 right, which was more than everyone else, so he's giving me a corn for a prize! I feel a bit sorry for the corn cos doogle was given it with a bulk purchase, and now he's giving it to me for nothing, poor thing haha. He's got a dent by his tail where it got caught in the lid as a hatchling, bless him! I pick him up tomorrow when I go to get Akiko from Nigel in Northampton :flrt:
For a bloodred stripe hatchling, be prepared to pay anything between £80-£150 I reckon, depending on who you get one from, I'll have a look in classifieds to see if I can find you one. An adult on the other hand, would be a lot more expensive, especially if it's a female!

Edit-Just had a look in classifieds, and can't find any!! If you're going to a show anytime soon then that's probably your best bet to find one.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey. I am bored.


----------



## manda88

Me too, there's nobody about! And I'm all by myself at work today  nobody to talk to!


----------



## ilovetoads2

yeah. Normally i enjoy the peace...but i cant be bothered to do anything at all...still not done any more on this tank either...i am stuck cause I cant decide on the plants, and cant place the wood or water until I have chosen them...:bash:


----------



## manda88

We tend to just buy all the plants we like and then the ones we don't use for the tank we're doing, we just shove in one of the other tanks :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thing is that I want the whole of the bottom to be covered in mosses, and I have found a pic for inspiration, but I dont know what kind of moss it is? i will try to get it on here...maybe someone will recognise it...the background plants will be mostly broms...but until I work out the bottom I cant do any more on the rest!...I also want to get the tank running, and get the moss going before I do the background planting in case I have to start again


----------



## ilovetoads2

Anyone know what this is and where I can get it? :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey. I am bored.





manda88 said:


> Me too, there's nobody about! And I'm all by myself at work today  nobody to talk to!


Morning guys.

I see Dartfrogs closed from tomorrow until next Tuesday. Damn.


----------



## ilovetoads2

What are you wanting to order?


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> What are you wanting to order?


Frogs. I may have found a private breeder with froglets for sale though.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Where do you come across these breeders? Is there a site where they advertise? Saying that, I doubt very seriously if there are any near me...:devil:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> Where do you come across these breeders? Is there a site where they advertise? Saying that, I doubt very seriously if there are any near me...:devil:


Dendroworld is a good starting point.

Looks like I have bagged me a group of 4 juvenile R.Terribilis - I just need to get to manchester now.


----------



## ilovetoads2

:2thumb: Cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Dendroworld is a good starting point.
> 
> Looks like I have bagged me a group of 4 juvenile R.Terribilis - I just need to get to manchester now.


Mworks :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mworks :2thumb:


Spot on


----------



## ilovetoads2

have done something else in that tank...I am not really enjoying this build :blush:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

What have you done?


----------



## ilovetoads2

I have put the wood in place on the background and foamed it in...I have also done the egg crate for the false bottom...waiting for foam to dry to grout so I can test water...then I can get on and fill any gaps with silicone/substrate and start working on the floor...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need a new build.


----------



## richie.b

ilovetoads2 said:


> image
> 
> Anyone know what this is and where I can get it? :2thumb:


Hi ilt i think thats lycopodium squarrosum, only reason im saying that is there was one just like it on a plant list i have from one of my suppliers and if you had put this up yesterday i could have ordered it for you as ive just ordered a load of broms and things. but the order has been sent now :bash:


----------



## andaroo

I have 3 new builds, the first one is done (except the background which i am transforming the shitty exo background into something wonderful!) cos its a fake setup for the whites who now have a bigger home! The second and third will be live planted. The second one has backgrounds and such siliconed on I have been waiting for it to dry and for my order of drainage and soil to come which it did today so I should have it finished by tonight! Woop! The third one I will start work on after because it will be the white's old tank which I need to clean and silicone backgrounds on and then wait and then plant.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have a sort of new build coming up... getting a big tank for my turtles in the next couple weeks!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Well...the water feature works just fine so that is a bonus.

I still have a way to go though...I am waiting on silicone coming and will try to get some plants ordered...but I dont know where from...I dont see the ones in Dartfrog that I want...:bash:

Richie, were you talking about the moss looking plant? That is the biggest stress...I found that pic and fell in love and I cant find it anywhere and the thought I might have to compromise on it bothers me.

I am also going to be experimenting with moss...so I probably wont get the whole look I am after for some time of growing...but I plan to start my build journal tomorrow as I think it will help me stay more positive about it. :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

ilovetoads2 said:


> Well...the water feature works just fine so that is a bonus.
> 
> I still have a way to go though...I am waiting on silicone coming and will try to get some plants ordered...but I dont know where from...I dont see the ones in Dartfrog that I want...:bash:
> 
> Richie, were you talking about the moss looking plant? That is the biggest stress...I found that pic and fell in love and I cant find it anywhere and the thought I might have to compromise on it bothers me.
> 
> I am also going to be experimenting with moss...so I probably wont get the whole look I am after for some time of growing...but I plan to start my build journal tomorrow as I think it will help me stay more positive about it. :2thumb:


Do you mean this plant, might be the wrong one but it looks similar to the photo you showed. Its called lycopodium squarrosum


----------



## andaroo

I finished the uluguru live planted tank omg im so tired now though tank making is hard work! I'm not sure if I like the plant arrangement or not I will make a new thread about it.


----------



## stewie m

i got 2 builds well one very nerly finished then i can start the next one next week hope fully


----------



## detail3r

Morning: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

I have nothing on the go at the moment, Well Boris' tank needs an re vamp but no idea what to do with it!

But I do need to buy/build a big corner desk.


----------



## manda88

I have got a LOOOOONNNGGGG day today! Am driving to Northampton after work today and then up to Leicester to pick up TWO free corn snakes! Probably won't be home til gone midnight, and I've got work in the morning, but it'll all be so worth it!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I have got a LOOOOONNNGGGG day today! Am driving to Northampton after work today and then up to Leicester to pick up TWO free corn snakes! Probably won't be home til gone midnight, and I've got work in the morning, but it'll all be so worth it!


 
How have you managed to get two :O!!! 

Do you fancy stealing me one more : victory:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> How have you managed to get two :O!!!
> 
> Do you fancy stealing me one more : victory:


Haha he just said to me yesterday that he's got another freebie if I want it, I was like er yeah! Free snakes! And they're both gorgeous so of course I'm not gonna say no! :lol2:
One's a male amel stripe het lavender, and the other is a female normal het loads! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha he just said to me yesterday that he's got another freebie if I want it, I was like er yeah! Free snakes! And they're both gorgeous so of course I'm not gonna say no! :lol2:
> One's a male amel stripe het lavender, and the other is a female normal het loads! :2thumb:


 
Thats cool. How much does he charge for snakes? 

Are you sure you cant steal another :whistling2:

I am getting some baby giant african land snails in a few weeks : victory:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I am getting some baby giant african land snails in a few weeks : victory:


Breeders for feeder food for your pacman ?? :whistling2:

I've started breeding garden snails as an alternative food for my trio of rana's but after reading the link about snails carrying parasites & nematodes etc im not so sure I want to use em now....Which is a shame as ive got 3 batches of baby snails


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Oo I have snails  I have albinos and tiger snails.


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Breeders for feeder food for your pacman ?? :whistling2:
> 
> I've started breeding garden snails as an alternative food for my trio of rana's but after reading the link about snails carrying parasites & nematodes etc im not so sure I want to use em now....Which is a shame as ive got 3 batches of baby snails


Nope going to keep them as pets! They are only tiny at the moment


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thats cool. How much does he charge for snakes?
> 
> Are you sure you cant steal another :whistling2:
> 
> I am getting some baby giant african land snails in a few weeks : victory:


His prices aren't unreasonable actually, his website is www.cymru-corns.com and he's got a few for sale on there. Haha I think I'm stealing enough from him as it is!! I'm bringing my sister to Portsmouth show as she really wants a corn now too, she likes the look of anery's too, same as you, so I'm gonna help her find a nice one! I'm going to try and find her a charcoal so I can breed it to my granite girl who is 100% het charcoal 
I think adsclarke of Procorns is going to the show, as they're only in Bournemouth, I think it'll be worth visiting his table. If I were allowed to buy anything then I'd definitely find him.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> His prices aren't unreasonable actually, his website is www.cymru-corns.com and he's got a few for sale on there. Haha I think I'm stealing enough from him as it is!! I'm bringing my sister to Portsmouth show as she really wants a corn now too, she likes the look of anery's too, same as you, so I'm gonna help her find a nice one! I'm going to try and find her a charcoal so I can breed it to my granite girl who is 100% het charcoal
> I think adsclarke of Procorns is going to the show, as they're only in Bournemouth, I think it'll be worth visiting his table. If I were allowed to buy anything then I'd definitely find him.



I like the first available one on the site!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like the first available one on the site!


We are going there tonight so will be able to see all these guys in the flesh. Long drive though. I worked it out that if no traffic(highly unlikely) and sticking to speed limits we will get back from this round trip at 12:15 if we stay at each destination for about 30 mins.

Whey i am going to be asleep at work tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> His prices aren't unreasonable actually, his website is www.cymru-corns.com and he's got a few for sale on there. Haha I think I'm stealing enough from him as it is!! I'm bringing my sister to Portsmouth show as she really wants a corn now too, she likes the look of anery's too, same as you, so I'm gonna help her find a nice one! I'm going to try and find her a charcoal so I can breed it to my granite girl who is 100% het charcoal
> I think adsclarke of Procorns is going to the show, as they're only in Bournemouth, I think it'll be worth visiting his table. If I were allowed to buy anything then I'd definitely find him.


 
Thats cool, I will have a gander. I dont know if I will be ready to get one at the Portsmouth show, I still havent sorted out my room yet!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like the first available one on the site!


He's stunning, isn't he! I'm not usually a fan of amels at all, but the stripes are gorgeous.



FallenAngel said:


> Thats cool, I will have a gander. I dont know if I will be ready to get one at the Portsmouth show, I still havent sorted out my room yet!


Well see how you go, you'll probably kick yourself after the show if you see something you like and don't have anything ready for it!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> He's stunning, isn't he! I'm not usually a fan of amels at all, but the stripes are gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Well see how you go, you'll probably kick yourself after the show if you see something you like and don't have anything ready for it!


 
Ive got stuff here which I can use for very temp housing just in case and there is a few pet shops around as well. We shall see what happens :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Ive got stuff here which I can use for very temp housing just in case and there is a few pet shops around as well. We shall see what happens :whistling2:


I like your thinking!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I like your thinking!


Its cause she knows show will come back with a snake, from the Portsmouth show:lol2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its cause she knows show will come back with a snake, from the Portsmouth show:lol2:


That's what we're talking about! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> That's what we're talking about! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah I know. You obviously didn't understand my comment. She said she doesn't think she will be ready, but has made sure she does have some stuff because she knows she will get one.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I know. You obviously didn't understand my comment. She said she doesn't think she will be ready, but has made sure she does have some stuff because she knows she will get one.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ah ok I understand now. Jenny has decided she really wants an anery and I think she wants a yearling rather than a hatchling, as the hatchlings are a little too flighty.


----------



## detail3r

I love Layer Cake :notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need a poo but there's no toilet roll.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I know. You obviously didn't understand my comment. She said she doesn't think she will be ready, but has made sure she does have some stuff because she knows she will get one.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I'm just a hoarder and could house most things :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ive got a spare 2 plastic tanks, a fish tank, a rat cage and a hamster cage as well as various bowls, plants and a heat mat :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> I'm just a hoarder and could house most things :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ive got a spare 2 plastic tanks, a fish tank, a rat cage and a hamster cage as well as various bowls, plants and a heat mat :whistling2:


Amateur.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Amateur.


Yeah Morgan is the king of hoarding, any tips ask him.

Morgan if you need a poo just steal a colleagues jumper that will be just as good as toilet roll.:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Amateur.


Well I guess I need to set them all up to be a professional hoarder :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ha, I even hoard non set up tanks. I have 4 in the garden :flrt:


----------



## manda88

At least you haven't gone for a poo and THEN realised there's no paper, that's the worst.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha, I even hoard non set up tanks. I have 4 in the garden :flrt:


Are they your free range tanks?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Are they your free range tanks?


I guess, seeing as they're now covered in mud and all sorts.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I guess, seeing as they're now covered in mud and all sorts.


surly they would be more use if u set them up and put stuff in them


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just entered POTM, BICHEZZZZZZZ.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I Like it flan, shame you cant see the frog very well though, but do like the imagination.:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I guess, seeing as they're now covered in mud and all sorts.


You had them set up at one point though didn't you. I swear you took them apart because of moving.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I Like it flan, shame you cant see the frog very well though, but do like the imagination.:2thumb:


It's so hard to take a decent picture of a computer screen. I was aiming for the frog silhouette and I thought it came out quite good!


----------



## RhianB87

How do people display their vivs? I want to get a new table type thing for the horned frog and gecko viv but they are sooo expensive


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I use a TV stand from argos and coffee tables. They no longer to the TV stand but have found this, should be good for a couple of vivs

Buy No Tools Required Click and Quick Oak Effect Coffee Table. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I use a TV stand from argos and coffee tables. They no longer to the TV stand but have found this, should be good for a couple of vivs
> 
> Buy No Tools Required Click and Quick Oak Effect Coffee Table. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


 
Thats nice but I am after something a bit taller. My dad said he would build me one but I am not sure how that would go...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Thats nice but I am after something a bit taller. My dad said he would build me one but I am not sure how that would go...


Yeah its probably better to build one. Its not difficult, you juat have to use the right strength wood and make sure you have it reinforced in the right places. Im sure your Dad could build one easily.


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> How do people display their vivs? I want to get a new table type thing for the horned frog and gecko viv but they are sooo expensive


Seing as i've ran out of space on my comp desk, 3 sets of drawers and bedside cabinet....I'm now getting crazy ideas of a DIY acrylic treefrog tank...or a reinforced 4ft shelf above my comp desk.

Problem is I want too many things...
*Pacman
*Treefrogs
* FBT's
* Corn Snake

thats ontop of the African Dwarf Frog tank i'm part way through cycling
:bash:


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Seing as i've ran out of space on my comp desk, 3 sets of drawers and bedside cabinet....I'm now getting crazy ideas of a DIY acrylic treefrog tank...or a reinforced 4ft shelf above my comp desk.
> 
> Problem is I want too many things...
> *Pacman
> *Treefrogs
> * FBT's
> * Corn Snake
> 
> thats ontop of the African Dwarf Frog tank i'm part way through cycling
> :bash:


I have loads of crazy ideas as well but not sure if they will work.

I need to house two vivs and make room for a further two!


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys, 

Sorry I haven't been on much at all, things have been hectic here! Mum's in hospital with Meningitus unfortunatley, but its looking that she can come out Friday! Kia, my doggy, decided to eat my brand new Blackberry. Can't get that sorted until mum comes out and can ring the insurance company. Started college, Diploma in Animal Management, going really good! Also have started Work Experience at a aquatic pet shop and have just been offered a weekend job there too. 

So yeah, my little month life story LOL

Talk to ya lot soon.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much at all, things have been hectic here! Mum's in hospital with Meningitus unfortunatley, but its looking that she can come out Friday! Kia, my doggy, decided to eat my brand new Blackberry. Can't get that sorted until mum comes out and can ring the insurance company. Started college, Diploma in Animal Management, going really good! Also have started Work Experience at a aquatic pet shop and have just been offered a weekend job there too.
> 
> So yeah, my little month life story LOL
> 
> Talk to ya lot soon.


Oh yikes! Hope all's well old boy. Don't let Morgan catch you calling your phone a Blackberry.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh yikes! Hope all's well old boy. Don't let Morgan catch you calling your phone a Blackberry.


I'm fine thanks flan!:no1: (so forgot your real name. Bob?) Lol I just automatically do it. I used to do it with my old phone too. Samsung Monte:whistling2: Lol


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much at all, things have been hectic here! Mum's in hospital with Meningitus unfortunatley, but its looking that she can come out Friday! Kia, my doggy, decided to eat my brand new Blackberry. Can't get that sorted until mum comes out and can ring the insurance company. Started college, Diploma in Animal Management, going really good! Also have started Work Experience at a aquatic pet shop and have just been offered a weekend job there too.
> 
> So yeah, my little month life story LOL
> 
> Talk to ya lot soon.


Sounds like its been a bit manic! Hope your mum is going to be ok. My mum got menigitus when she was little!

Where are you going to college?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> I'm fine thanks flan!:no1: (so forgot your real name. Bob?) Lol I just automatically do it. I used to do it with my old phone too. Samsung Monte:whistling2: Lol


I was talking about my iPhone the other day and he flipped. He punched me straight in the mouth and I had to go to hospital.

W*nker.

Bob is my name, yes.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> I was talking about my iPhone the other day and he flipped. He punched me straight in the mouth and I had to go to hospital.
> 
> W*nker.
> 
> Bob is my name, yes.


 
Thats what you get for owning an iphone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Sounds like its been a bit manic! Hope your mum is going to be ok. My mum got menigitus when she was little!
> 
> Where are you going to college?


Filton College! It's great.



ipreferaflan said:


> I was talking about my iPhone the other day and he flipped. He punched me straight in the mouth and I had to go to hospital.
> 
> W*nker.
> 
> Bob is my name, yes.


Hi Bob. Good, iPhones are pretty shit:Na_Na_Na_Na:



FallenAngel said:


> Thats what you get for owning an iphone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Owned.:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Phones.

Hope everything goes ok Jake. Nasty illness.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Hi Bob. Good, iPhones are pretty shit:Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's a phone with smooth web browsing and a fantastic music player. What more could I ask for?


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Phones.
> 
> Hope everything goes ok Jake. Nasty illness.


Thanks man!


ipreferaflan said:


> It's a phone with smooth web browsing and a fantastic music player. What more could I ask for?


A Blackberry?:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> A Blackberry?:whistling2:


I've had a blackberry before (I get all my dad's 'old' company phones). More impressed with the iPhone.


----------



## detail3r

Cannot wait to get to Wigan tomorrow night, i'm hoping its worth the 200 mile round drive


----------



## andaroo

you dont know how good an iphone is until you actually get one so don't say they are shit because they are the best phone available and of all time. All other phones are just iphone immitators. 
Funny thing is I don't even own an iphone...


----------



## andaroo

detail3r said:


> Cannot wait to get to Wigan tomorrow night, i'm hoping its worth the 200 mile round drive


what are you getting from wigan? I am not far from there if you want to buy my pacman frog and european green toads :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

andaroo said:


> what are you getting from wigan? I am not far from there if you want to buy my pacman frog and european green toads :2thumb:


Some P.Terribilis - I wish I had the space mate but I don't


----------



## _jake_

God. I was only joking! I'd have an iPhone if I could.


----------



## detail3r

I have a HTC desire and tbh i'm very impressed with it.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ARGH! my leucomelas have fallen through  really want some bloody frogs and cant get to the donny show its too far


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> I have a HTC desire and tbh i'm very impressed with it.


i also have a desire :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> ARGH! my leucomelas have fallen through  really want some bloody frogs and cant get to the donny show its too far


Check dendroworld out mate, theres some juvenile green and black Auratus for sale in Surrey at £20 each .

Link to advert below :

Dendroworld • Login


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i also have a desire :2thumb::2thumb:


Great minds


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Check dendroworld out mate, theres some juvenile green and black Auratus for sale in Surrey at £20 each .
> 
> Link to advert below :
> 
> Dendroworld • Login


really had my mind set on leucs and dont just wanna settle, guess im just gonna have to wait til i find another good breeder. really hard to wait now i know my tank is ready lol


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> really had my mind set on leucs and dont just wanna settle, guess im just gonna have to wait til i find another good breeder. really hard to wait now i know my tank is ready lol


Dartfrog has some for sale and can ship them to you : victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

was gonna origanally go with dartfrog but have had mixed reviews. also stated one price over the phone then changed it to a higher price when i phoned up again... lol 

It's Your fault i blame you!!!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> was gonna origanally go with dartfrog but have had mixed reviews. also stated one price over the phone then changed it to a higher price when i phoned up again... lol
> 
> It's Your fault i blame you!!!


Haha whys that?

I hope I have made the right choice purchasing Terribilis tbh.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

someone has to be blamed and obviously it cant be me :gasp::lol2:

Im liking the mint ones more and more since flan posted that pic, they are actually quite nice little frogs


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> someone has to be blamed and obviously it cant be me :gasp::lol2:
> 
> Im liking the mint ones more and more since flan posted that pic, they are actually quite nice little frogs


I've gone for yellow, and for a MUCH better price then advertised on dartfrog too, got some tiny crickets arriving tomorrow all being well also: victory:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> I've gone for yellow, and for a MUCH better price then advertised on dartfrog too, got some tiny crickets arriving tomorrow all being well also: victory:


 
cant wait to see em in your set up bud


----------



## richie.b

detail3r said:


> Haha whys that?
> 
> I hope I have made the right choice purchasing Terribilis tbh.


youve made the right choice going for terribilis theyre excellent frogs you wont be sorry


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> cant wait to see em in your set up bud


I hope they like it more than I do:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

richie.b said:


> youve made the right choice going for terribilis theyre excellent frogs you wont be sorry


Cheers, I hope so: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I have a HTC desire and tbh i'm very impressed with it.


Ive just got one and I loves it!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Ive just got one and I loves it!


Very good all round phones, smooth UI, bright crisp OLED screen, 7 customisable home screens, excellent syncing (even with my macbook) and lots of applications to download, i'm happy: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I *still* haven't managed to set up my black-spined toad tank- waiting for the viv lid at the moment. I could have done all the rest (cleared off the computer desk, put the tank in place, mixed the bark and leafmould for the substrate, put in the shelters- broken ceramic pots and rotten wood- and the plants, set up the heat mat and light, etcetetc), but I broke my glasses last night, and hardly got them fixed today before my best friend insisted on picking me up early to come over to the boyfs'. So a wasted morning- I'm practically useless without my glasses- and wasn't free to do it this afternoon.:devil: 

And I've got Tai Chi tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

tai chi...... lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> tai chi...... lol


Don't mock, child, it's fab!:2thumb:

Do you still want that Java moss, BTW? Not that I've had a chance to clean out my clawed frogs this week- or my turtles!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

yeah when are you bloody free to come round or for me to come round!! grandad :Na_Na_Na_Na: im working tomorrow? finish at 4pm


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> yeah when are you bloody free to come round or for me to come round!! grandad :Na_Na_Na_Na: im working tomorrow? finish at 4pm


I'm working all day tomorrow and Friday. Could stop off on my way over to the Island Saturday...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Is donny worth trying to get to ?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm working all day tomorrow and Friday. Could stop off on my way over to the Island Saturday...


Deal :2thumb: gimme a text when ur on ur way dude


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

REDDEV1L said:


> Is donny worth trying to get to ?


i really wanna go, if anyone is in kent or any area on the way to donny and wants to split the cost i would drive


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm working all day tomorrow and Friday. Could stop off on my way over to the Island Saturday...


Not only are you giving him some free plants, he also requires you to deliver it and provide him tracking info - shocking!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Not only are you giving him some free plants, he also requires you to deliver it and provide him tracking info - shocking!


 
lmao cheeky aint i :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Not only are you giving him some free plants, he also requires you to deliver it and provide him tracking info - shocking!


He's providing beer- a strong incentive...:mf_dribble:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> He's providing beer- a strong incentive...:mf_dribble:


Well that explains it!


----------



## RhianB87

Look at the baby mealworm! My little breeding group is doing its job!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Look at the baby mealworm! My little breeding group is doing its job!
> 
> image


I fancy breeding mealworms. Are they easy to breed?


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Look at the baby mealworm! My little breeding group is doing its job!
> 
> image


Well done!

I find livefood breeding fairly easy, I breed regular mealworms and waxworms atm, used to breed crickets.

The only thing im struggling with are fruit flies, I mean FLIES of all things ffs.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I fancy breeding mealworms. Are they easy to breed?


Easy peasy, lemon squeazy!


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> I fancy breeding mealworms. Are they easy to breed?


Really simple.

I just have my beetles in a tub with about an inch or so of corn flakes which are crushed up, bran can also be used, and some egg carton and I just leave them to it. I chuck in some veg for them as well.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Well done!
> 
> I find livefood breeding fairly easy, I breed regular mealworms and waxworms atm, used to breed crickets.
> 
> The only thing im struggling with are fruit flies, I mean FLIES of all things ffs.


How are you possibly struggling with fruit flies? What culture recipe are you using?

I've got quite a few mealworm beatles. I'll get right to it.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> How are you possibly struggling with fruit flies? What culture recipe are you using?


It isn't the culture medium per se (using the AJC recipe), more the mites that are the problem.

The Terribilis will take 2nd and 3rd instar crickets as a staple anyway so no worries.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> It isn't the culture medium per se (using the AJC recipe), more the mites that are the problem.
> 
> The Terribilis will take 2nd and 3rd instar crickets as a staple anyway so no worries.


Mites? Blimey. Are you sure you're not just confusing the mites with the small larval stage of the fruit fly?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

FallenAngel said:


> Really simple.
> 
> I just have my beetles in a tub with about an inch or so of corn flakes which are crushed up, bran can also be used, and some egg carton and I just leave them to it. I chuck in some veg for them as well.


i dont even chuck egg carton or veg in their breeeding in a tub of ready brek haha.

and FF are easy im over run with the bloody things, shame i havent got anything to feed them too lol


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Mites? Blimey. Are you sure you're not just confusing the mites with the small larval stage of the fruit fly?


Unless my 20-20 vision is failing me, I believe they are mites, and this seems to be confirmed after a bit of research on DB.


----------



## manda88

Morning everyone! Our trip to Northampton and Leicester last night was fun, collected little Akiko and two gorgeous little corns from Doogle! I snapped a couple of pics this morning but they don't do them justice to how pretty they are, I'll have to get some proper pics with my SLR after they've settled in. Now I need to think of names!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooo lucky you 

How is everyone today?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Congrats on the snakes. And I'm fine thanks jazzy at work atm


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I need to get ready for work soon. *yawn*


----------



## Jezza84

well as of yesterday i'm a daddy again, Freddie was born 14:19 and weighs 7lb 10oz :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jezza84 said:


> well as of yesterday i'm a daddy again, Freddie was born 14:19 and weighs 7lb 10oz :2thumb:


Hooray! Congratulations.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo lucky you
> 
> How is everyone today?


:no1:
I'm alright thanks, will be tired later though. Got the MD coming into work today so will have to be good!



onemanandhisgecko said:


> Congrats on the snakes. And I'm fine thanks jazzy at work atm


Thanks!



Jezza84 said:


> well as of yesterday i'm a daddy again, Freddie was born 14:19 and weighs 7lb 10oz :2thumb:


Ooooh congratulations!!! Pics?! I love baby pics.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

CONGRATULATIONS !!! :no1:


----------



## RhianB87

Jezza84 said:


> well as of yesterday i'm a daddy again, Freddie was born 14:19 and weighs 7lb 10oz :2thumb:


Congratulations  Thats a lovely name



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo lucky you
> 
> How is everyone today?


 
I'm good thank you, trying to decided wether to go into town and get soaked or stay in my nice warm house.


----------



## detail3r

Morning: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sup bitches.

Got a flat viewing later. Can't wait.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sup bitches.
> 
> Got a flat viewing later. Can't wait.


Sweet!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Getting frustrating now, just want to find a place.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Ooooh congratulations!!! Pics?! I love baby pics.


I think newborns are ugly.


----------



## detail3r

Seen any flats that grabbed you as much as the first one Morg?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I think newborns are ugly.


I like to look at people's babies and judge them on their cuteness, like someone at Matt's work had a baby the other day and I saw her with it yesterday and I really wanted to run over and look to see how cute/ugly it was.
Please don't be afraid to post a pic of little Freddie now, Jezz! I'm just jealous when I see other people's babies, which is weird cos I don't even want kids yet.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Marina and the Diamonds is so good.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Seen any flats that grabbed you as much as the first one Morg?


Yeah, this one. Only problem is parking, going to see what it's like when I'm there.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, this one. Only problem is parking, going to see what it's like when I'm there.


As long as you have a allocated space its all good.

Good luck with it: victory:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Marina and the Diamonds is so good.


I just heard them on the radio and thought about how crap they are! 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, this one. Only problem is parking, going to see what it's like when I'm there.


Is there no parking at all or something?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It looks like there is from the pics, I'm just not sure if it's a free for all or what. We swore we wouldn't go above shops, but these are refurbished and super fit.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

:censor:i forgot to pay a frikkin congestion charge couple days ago and too late to pay, now gonna get fined £120 GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It looks like there is from the pics, I'm just not sure if it's a free for all or what. We swore we wouldn't go above shops, but these are refurbished and super fit.


As long as the inside is nice, it doesn't matter too much about where it is, as long as it's not pikey central! There's parking bays outside our flat and you're meant to pay to park there, but only between 9am-11.30am, it's so pointless.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> As long as the inside is nice, it doesn't matter too much about where it is, as long as it's not pikey central! There's parking bays outside our flat and you're meant to pay to park there, but only between 9am-11.30am, it's so pointless.


Stops people parking all day and going to work.

It's a nice area, I don't do rough.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I just heard them on the radio and thought about how crap they are!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no parking at all or something?


It's one woman. She's brill. You probably heard Shampain. It's the only dud on her album. Lord knows why she released it.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stops people parking all day and going to work.
> 
> It's a nice area, I don't do rough.


Tough sh*t, if you live there then park there!



ipreferaflan said:


> It's one woman. She's brill. You probably heard Shampain. It's the only dud on her album. Lord knows why she released it.


It's the one where she says 'my name's marina', that's all I remember from the whole song, I blocked the rest out cos it was so awful.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flat = win. Going to put a deposit down.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flat = win. Going to put a deposit down.


Nice one! Did you haggle the price down at all or just go for it? And what was the deal with the parking in the end?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Nice one! Did you haggle the price down at all or just go for it? And what was the deal with the parking in the end?


You can park outside after work hours i.e when we're home. Failing that there's loads of off street parking.

Secured it just now. WOOOOOOOH.

FROG ROOM FROG ROOM FROG ROOM. WAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can park outside after work hours i.e when we're home. Failing that there's loads of off street parking.
> 
> Secured it just now. WOOOOOOOH.
> 
> FROG ROOM FROG ROOM FROG ROOM. WAHHHHHHHHHHH!


Whey, nice one congratulations!!! Now you can have loads of set-ups and frogs.


----------



## _jake_

Evening guys. Just got back from work experience, they have some african dwarf froggies in! May get some


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Whey, nice one congratulations!!! Now you can have loads of set-ups and frogs.




Ya darn tootin. Already planned where everything's going :blush:


----------



## detail3r

Just got back from Wigan with 4 little Terribilis: victory:


----------



## Jezza84

detail3r said:


> Just got back from Wigan with 4 little Terribilis: victory:


cool as :2thumb: i want some :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Jezza84 said:


> cool as :2thumb: i want some :lol2:


They seem very overwhelmed in this tank, its about 20 times bigger than there quarantine tank.

Mworks wasnt present during the purchase but his father is VERY knowledgable, and his setups are breathtaking 

Also seeing PDF tanks in person rather than on photos, I didnt realise quite how dry they are, so have had to add ventilation to mine to dry it out a bit.


----------



## Jezza84

yeah they want to be humid no saturated lol


----------



## detail3r

Jezza84 said:


> yeah they want to be humid no saturated lol


Mine has condensation on the front doors 24/7 and was misted heavily 3 times a day, not anymore lol.

The adult terribilis were stunning and bold too - very impressive :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Mine has condensation on the front doors 24/7 and was misted heavily 3 times a day, not anymore lol.
> 
> The adult terribilis were stunning and bold too - very impressive :2thumb:


Do you still have that bit of wood?


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you still have that bit of wood?


Yes, pm me your address and I will get it posted when i'm paid next week:blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I need more shelves! im getting rid of 2 fish tanks... both of which I have 'critters' on top of! New turtle tank arrives end of next week! lots of work to do, and a trip to the tip I think.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

so if you have constant 90% humidity how often do the plants need watering? when the humidity starts to drop?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

onemanandhisgecko said:


> so if you have constant 90% humidity how often do the plants need watering? when the humidity starts to drop?


Depends on the plants. I can honestly say I don't really water my plants, just make sure the whole tank gets a good spray so all the leaves stay wet.

The substrate is damp enough. If they can't get water out of that they're retarded.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

double post sorry and nice one thanks morg.


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> so if you have constant 90% humidity how often do the plants need watering? when the humidity starts to drop?


Mworks tanks drop to sub 60% humidity between mistings and all his frogs look in excellent health and breed like crazy - I for one will no longer follow the misconception that the more humid and damp the viv, the better: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Agreed. I've got around 80% in my vivs. I wouldn't have it up over 90 personally.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

my broms dont tend to hold water in the vases is this important?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I never really fill mine up intentionally. I usually mist for quite a while so they probably get enough in there.

You sort of just get a feel for what plants need. My Tsilliandas I don't even touch.


----------



## detail3r

I never add water to my broms either, just mist them enough and water runs down the leaves to the base as intended.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

but i have quite high humidity already, so if i mist too much will this matter?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

onemanandhisgecko said:


> but i have quite high humidity already, so if i mist too much will this matter?


You might die.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> You might die.


:lol2: sorry for all the questions, my plants seem pretty healthy and originally i thought i had the perfect setup with a constant 85-90% humidity but now you guys say it needs to be lower im worrying


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> but i have quite high humidity already, so if i mist too much will this matter?





Morgan Freeman said:


> You might die.


This

The excess humidity would sit on your lungs and kill you

True story!:whistling2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

GRRR i mean in my tank not in my lungs lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

onemanandhisgecko said:


> :lol2: sorry for all the questions, my plants seem pretty healthy and originally i thought i had the perfect setup with a constant 85-90% humidity but now you guys say it needs to be lower im worrying


No, don't worry. I just keep mine around 80, plenty keep higher.


----------



## RhianB87

WOOO I won £30 at bingo today  Yes I am an old lady at heart, before anyone comments :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bingo is awesome.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ah k thanks for the info. my mould has now stopped and i noticed alot of springs but havent seen any of the tropical woodlice about, picking up my first leuc tomorrow cant bloody wait!!!!!!!!!

oh and i already have his name reserved as you can see below as suggested by you morg in another thread lol


----------



## detail3r

Morning guys and girls: victory:

Question, with all the juveniles being way up the top of the tank in the broms (they aren't used to such a big tank) - how do I go about feeding them?:blush:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Morning guys and girls: victory:
> 
> Question, with all the juveniles being way up the top of the tank in the broms (they aren't used to such a big tank) - how do I go about feeding them?:blush:


just chuck some FF in im sure they will be fine hunting and wouldnt starve themselves


----------



## manda88

Morning everyone! Tired today, went out last night for a colleague's retirement do, ate lots of steak and chips, followed by a bowl of vanilla and chocolate ice cream with hot chocolate sauce :mf_dribble: DELICIOUS.
Akiko ate last night! Wasn't expecting her to at all but she did, I'm really pleased. Probably won't try her again for another week just to let her get properly settled back in.
How is everyone today?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Morning everyone! Tired today, went out last night for a colleague's retirement do, ate lots of steak and chips, followed by a bowl of vanilla and chocolate ice cream with hot chocolate sauce :mf_dribble: DELICIOUS.
> Akiko ate last night! Wasn't expecting her to at all but she did, I'm really pleased. Probably won't try her again for another week just to let her get properly settled back in.
> How is everyone today?


Well done you: victory:

I've only been able to locate 3 of the 4 frogs atm, all hiding and not eating but I guess its an acclimatisation period for them - heres a snap of one of them :


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm in bed still :whistling2:

YAWN. Getting sick of "resting up"


----------



## Pipkin28

Mornin' Manda.

I'm fine, looking forward to the Sgt's Mess Summer Ball tomorrow (free bar!). I finished making my dress and got the seal of approval from the tailoresses in work when I brought it in yesterday for them to see. 


How are things with you?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Well done you: victory:
> 
> I've only been able to locate 3 of the 4 frogs atm, all hiding and not eating but I guess its an acclimatisation period for them - heres a snap of one of them :
> 
> image


Cute!! How old are they? They look mini!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm in bed still :whistling2:
> 
> YAWN. Getting sick of "resting up"


I wish I was still in bed! This time tomorrow I'll hopefully still be asleep.



Pipkin28 said:


> Mornin' Manda.
> 
> I'm fine, looking forward to the Sgt's Mess Summer Ball tomorrow (free bar!). I finished making my dress and got the seal of approval from the tailoresses in work when I brought it in yesterday for them to see.
> 
> 
> How are things with you?


Sounds fun!! We need pics of said dress! I wore a dress last night too, didn't get any proper pics of me in it though, just some cheesy DIY photos :lol2: I obviously looked fab in it cos the financial director of the company I work for wouldn't stop staring at my tits.


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Sounds fun!! We need pics of said dress! I wore a dress last night too, didn't get any proper pics of me in it though, just some cheesy DIY photos :lol2: I obviously looked fab in it cos the financial director of the company I work for *wouldn't stop staring at my tits*.


 
I may have the same problem tomorrow! The dress is an empire line ball dress (think Jane Austen style). So the boobs will be there on show! I'm waiting to hear the comments, last year at the Christmas 'do' apparently a couple of the blokes said, 'Cor, Alli scrubs up well'. Now, I was unsure whether to take this as a compliment or that they meant the rest of the time I look like a complete dog!! :lol2:

I've just got myself a laptop to replace my duff pc, so I just need to sort my internet connection out and then you'll get bored to death with all the photo's I have to post up!!!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I may have the same problem tomorrow! The dress is an empire line ball dress (think Jane Austen style). So the boobs will be there on show! I'm waiting to hear the comments, last year at the Christmas 'do' apparently a couple of the blokes said, 'Cor, Alli scrubs up well'. Now, I was unsure whether to take this as a compliment or that they meant the rest of the time I look like a complete dog!! :lol2:
> 
> I've just got myself a laptop to replace my duff pc, so I just need to sort my internet connection out and then you'll get bored to death with all the photo's I have to post up!!!


Hahaha I wonder that too when people say that!! Like when people say to me that I've lost weight or something, I immediately think 'what, so you thought I was fat before?!' Another of my colleagues said to me when I turned up 'What's the matter, you're looking all posh' :lol2: thanks!! I don't usually wear anything girly so people are always shocked when I wear a dress.
I'm sure we'll all appreciate pics, get posting!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I wish I was still in bed! This time tomorrow I'll hopefully still be asleep.


Not if the sofa comes at 10 you wont. They said they will be here anytime between 10 and 1.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Even more plants coming for my exo :whistling2:

I think I'll have over 20 broms in there.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Are they from Richie. I am tempted to get a couple.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Cute!! How old are they? They look mini!.


They morphed in july


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Are they from Richie. I am tempted to get a couple.


Nah, I needed to order some other bits and bobs so got some from DF.

I've had richie's plants before though, all still alive and had a few pups.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Not if the sofa comes at 10 you wont. They said they will be here anytime between 10 and 1.


We'll expect them at 3.30 then!



detail3r said:


> They morphed in july


Aww so they're only tiny babies! :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> We'll expect them at 3.30 then!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww so they're only tiny babies! :flrt:


Well they came at 12:30 last time, its not there timing that's crap because they have been good with that its the rest of it that's shit.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well they came at 12:30 last time, its not there timing that's crap because they have been good with that its the rest of it that's shit.


True. I hope they don't turn up at 10, but to be fair I'll probably be up by then anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I enjoy reading about your sofa delivery arrangements.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hopefully going to get the toads' tank *finally* sorted tonight!:2thumb:

And the boyf is being taken out to lunch by some of his colleagues- one of them has a van he can get in without haveing to bend his leg too much. It'll be the first time he's left home for anything but hospital since the accident!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I enjoy reading about your sofa delivery arrangements.


I know you do Morgy. Its just a warning do not furnish your new place with furniture from HARVEYS.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

All I need is a sofa, found a fit one from Argos. 240 quid.

New bed and warddrobes already in the flat. SCORE!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> All I need is a sofa, found a fit one from Argos. 240 quid.
> 
> New bed and warddrobes already in the flat. SCORE!


I paid £1k for out sofas - seems very stupid now tbh


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I paid £1k for out sofas - seems very stupid now tbh


I dunno, can't beat a good sofa. The one at my mums was 1k, big L shaped leather deal.

I can only fit one 3 seater in the flat.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Hopefully going to get the toads' tank *finally* sorted tonight!:2thumb:
> 
> And the boyf is being taken out to lunch by some of his colleagues- one of them has a van he can get in without haveing to bend his leg too much. It'll be the first time he's left home for anything but hospital since the accident!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Accident?! Have I missed something?!



Morgan Freeman said:


> All I need is a sofa, found a fit one from Argos. 240 quid.
> 
> New bed and warddrobes already in the flat. SCORE!


It's not about sleeping in beds that strangers have slept in, what if you find pubes in the sheets? Or is it literally a brand new bed? If that's the case, then this is acceptable.



detail3r said:


> I paid £1k for out sofas - seems very stupid now tbh


Jesus christ why the hell would you spend a grand on something you sit on?! Ours was £300 and it's well comfortable, other than the fact it's broken, hence why we're getting the new one tomorrow!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Jesus christ why the hell would you spend a grand on something you sit on?! Ours was £300 and it's well comfortable, other than the fact it's broken, hence why we're getting the new one tomorrow!


I justified it by a) wanting leather b) wanting a high back cos I have a bad neck and c) recliners (2 x 2 seaters).

I wasn't popular:lol2:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I justified it by a) wanting leather b) wanting a high back cos I have a bad neck and c) recliners (2 x 2 seaters).
> 
> I wasn't popular:lol2:


Haha fair enough!! I must say I do love corner sofas, will definitely be getting one of those bad boys one day.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Brand new bed! As if I'd have some skanky old flea ridden thing. The whole flat has been refurbished.


Moneyhill Parade, Rickmansworth, Hertfordshire, WD3.

It's that flat but without the en suite and we dont have the slanted walls.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Haha fair enough!! I must say I do love corner sofas, will definitely be getting one of those bad boys one day.


They do rock! But for the fact of a poorly placed door for the understairs cupboard that would have been my choice also.


----------



## _jake_

I think our sofas were a 2K or there abouts. Leather 3 seater recliner, 2 seater recliner and recliner arm chair


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Brand new bed! As if I'd have some skanky old flea ridden thing. The whole flat has been refurbished.
> 
> 
> Moneyhill Parade, Rickmansworth, Hertfordshire, WD3.
> 
> It's that flat but without the en suite and we dont have the slanted walls.


Nice Morgan, lots of room for your animals, When do you move in?


----------



## detail3r

_jake_ said:


> I think our sofas were a 2K or there abouts. Leather 3 seater recliner, 2 seater recliner and recliner arm chair


Theres always one:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

:flrt::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Nice Morgan, lots of room for your animals, When do you move in?


Just doing the reference checks etc etc so not sure.


----------



## manda88

Damn Morg that place is nice! So when's the party?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yesterday. You missed it.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yesterday. You missed it.


Cock.


----------



## _jake_

Female reproduction organ.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Poultry.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Door fitting.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Rightttttt Amphibs section has COMPLETELY lost it:mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Lego face juniper sausage.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Internet Whore!!!


----------



## manda88

Clunge.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Baldy bollock burp buggery.


----------



## manda88

Cedric Diggory.


----------



## ilovetoads2

hmmmmmm.....interesting :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Red faced stink bomb.


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> stink bomb.


Talking of stink bombs...the local kids have just told me there's a great big dog crap outside the front gate !! :censor:

Rubber gloves and a carrier bag time me thinks....

EURGH!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Dogs are so rubbish at everything.

Just passed my driving theory. 49 out of 50 for multiple choice. BADABAHHH!


----------



## _jake_

Well done Harvey! I know it isnt easy apparently? I can't wait to turn 16 in Jan to do my CBT


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Well done Harvey! I know it isnt easy apparently? I can't wait to turn 16 in Jan to do my CBT


It's actually quite easy. I revised for a good few hours in preparation. The questions you revise with by taking mock exams are the same as in the actual test so you pretty much know how to answer every question. There were a few that caught me off guard though. The hazard perception is easy too.


----------



## _jake_

Oh good  You can drive and come meet us stinky mainlanders soon then :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hopefully asap!

THEN I CAN JOIN IN ON THE CAR CHAT! YAY!


----------



## _jake_

Wooo for mainlanders! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'be veen driving for over then years :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

I have my second practical booked for next month!!!! Im bricking it!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'be veen driving for over then years :blush:


U wot m8



FallenAngel said:


> I have my second practical booked for next month!!!! Im bricking it!


good luck!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You got it.


----------



## RhianB87

Its mine and the OH 2 year anniversary today. Shame he is in Ireland! :bash:


----------



## detail3r

It got to 16.8 C in my tank last night - time to put the heating on methinks!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

20.9 is the lowest reading so far and i havent got my own heating on yet lol , at what temp do you need to start using additonal heating? bout 17-18?

morning btw m8


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> 20.9 is the lowest reading so far and i havent got my own heating on yet lol , at what temp do you need to start using additonal heating? bout 17-18?
> 
> morning btw m8


Morning dude.

Not really for the terribs they prefer it a bit cooler than most PDFs - but I can't find minimum night time drops for them.

To be fair I had the windows open too cos I like it as cold as possible - it was 9C in the bedroom! lol. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Morning dude.
> 
> Not really for the terribs they prefer it a bit cooler than most PDFs - but I can't find minimum night time drops for them.
> 
> To be fair I had the windows open too cos I like it as cold as possible - it was 9C in the bedroom! lol. Won't be doing that again.


christ you had your windows open!? lol its bloody freezing outside. my place holds heat well i dont like it cold but i like it a little bit warm. the heated water feature in the tank is warming my living room up on its own haha


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> christ you had your windows open!? lol its bloody freezing outside. my place holds heat well i dont like it cold but i like it a little bit warm. the heated water feature in the tank is warming my living room up on its own haha


I do love it literally freezing cold, I think it must have been down to 1 - 2 C last night outside at the coldest point.

Lucky you!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Still on the hunt for breeders m8, emailed marc at dartfrog for leucs, and was gonna drive up there but decided its too far. also gonna phone cold blooded in rainham essex last time i was there they hadsome froglets. keep ur fingers crossed for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Still on the hunt for breeders m8, emailed marc at dartfrog for leucs, and was gonna drive up there but decided its too far. also gonna phone cold blooded in rainham essex last time i was there they hadsome froglets. keep ur fingers crossed for me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good luck dude!

One of my froglets is curently out in the open looking at me - I hope they eat today!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Good luck dude!
> 
> One of my froglets is curently out in the open looking at me - I hope they eat today!


 
i bet they are so fascinating to watch!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i bet they are so fascinating to watch!


I hope they will be when they are bigger and bolder!


----------



## chulainn

any one know the state of plants from ent eg clumps grown on brom cuttings and also for climbers?


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't sleep without the windows open. Too stuffy. It was 17 degrees in my pygmy cham viv this morning. Hasn't dropped below that.


----------



## detail3r

Still not eating from what I can see. Damn.


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> Still not eating from what I can see. Damn.


You've only just got them. It's not to be unexpected. Give 'em time and keep out of their way and I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> You've only just got them. It's not to be unexpected. Give 'em time and *keep out of their way* and I'm sure they'll be fine.


That parts difficult with them being in the living room. I only open the doors to mist though.


----------



## chulainn

:lol2::lol2:


chulainn said:


> any one know the state of plants from ent eg clumps grown on brom cuttings and also for climbers?


 
any1


----------



## ipreferaflan

detail3r said:


> That parts difficult with them being in the living room. I only open the doors to mist though.


Ah... What is the viv like? Is there mesh on the top? Try misting without opening the doors if poss.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah... What is the viv like? Is there mesh on the top? Try misting without opening the doors if poss.


Not possible - The mesh at the top has been overlaid with acrylic to increase RH and siliconed in place. I do only mist once a day though and that seems to be enough.


----------



## manda88

I'm in a foul mood, I went shopping in Guildford and couldn't find ANYTHING I liked, or anything I did like wasn't in my size which is stupid, clearly everyone else in Guildford is the same size as me. And then Lost was £40 and I'm not prepared to spend that much on a couple of DVDs. Then Matt suggested we go to a bakery that makes the best sandwiches ever, and they didn't have my god damn sandwich OR any iced buns! What kind of bakery doesn't have iced freakin' buns?!
So we went to the pub for a drink, nowhere to sit inside so had to sit outside in the cold. Went to Morrisons, everyone got in the way, took ages to find a space, so I bought myself a box of Guylian chocolates and a tib of roses to cheer myself up. Also bought Role Models and 300 on DVD cos they were like £3 each, and have rented Precious, Prince of Persia and Robin Hood. Phew! I've packed a lot into 4 hours.
And just for the sake of it, here's my two freebie snakes I picked up the other night
The female









The male









Still haven't named them yet, so any suggestions welcome!


----------



## chulainn

chulainn said:


> any one know the state of plants from ent eg clumps grown on brom cuttings and also for climbers?


 
anyone use them


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ENT are awesome.


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> ENT are awesome.


 

can u answer the first q in the quote?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I just did.


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> I just did.


no the one about plant size ?


----------



## chulainn

chulainn said:


> any one know the state of plants from ent eg clumps grown on brom cuttings and also for climbers?


 this one thanks


----------



## manda88

You said the 'state' of plants, not the size.


----------



## chulainn

manda88 said:


> You said the 'state' of plants, not the size.


yes well then what size or state are the plants in ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well ENT are awesome implies their plants are very good.

Size, depends on the plant obviously.


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well ENT are awesome implies their plants are very good.
> 
> Size, depends on the plant obviously.


are the broms plants or pups?

thanks


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It should say.

I've had plants with plenty of pups aswell, I'm pretty sure they're all adult plants unless specified.


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> It should say.
> 
> I've had plants with plenty of pups aswell, I'm pretty sure they're all adult plants unless specified.


 thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I promised myself no more animals, but there are some red eyes for sale near me and im very tempted :whistling2::whip:


----------



## andie

I'm interested in those also as its not far from me but i wanna get rid of a couple of baby azzies first :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andie said:


> I'm interested in those also as its not far from me but i wanna get rid of a couple of baby azzies first :whistling2:


How much?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well I'm getting rid of a couple fish tanks, to make room for my bigger turtle tank.... i'm sure I can squeeze another couple of frogs it :whistling2:


----------



## andie

Morgan Freeman said:


> How much?


They arnt quite 2 months old yet but feeding on all FF's, springtails. 1 is slightley bigger than the other but they probably morphed a few weeks apart from each other ( i'm crap at keeping records ):blush: cb by meself I'm thinking £35 each when i advertise them. collection only .


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want to write Rolf a letter but I can't find an address.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ooop found one!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andie said:


> They arnt quite 2 months old yet but feeding on all FF's, springtails. 1 is slightley bigger than the other but they probably morphed a few weeks apart from each other ( i'm crap at keeping records ):blush: cb by meself I'm thinking £35 each when i advertise them. collection only .



Cool. Bit too far to collect for me though!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Saw Geckoboys tank firs- hand today- mega cool! :2thumb:Also finally got my new toads' tank done- although it needs a little (a lot!) tinkering.


----------



## richie.b

andie said:


> I'm interested in those also as its not far from me but i wanna get rid of a couple of baby azzies first :whistling2:


Get them Andie ive just got some more nice to watch when the darts have gone to bed :2thumb:

how many azzies you got buddy


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> Saw Geckoboys tank first hand today- mega cool! :2thumb:Also finally got my new toads' tank done- although it needs a little (a lot!) tinkering.


Thanks m8, was nice meeting u!


----------



## andie

Only 2 morphed out, and a lonely brazil left outa what ive already sold...

I must admit i didnt want to go down the tree frog road but after seeing these just about everywhere in costa rica im soooo tempted..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well I said no more... but I asked for a price, only 30 mins up the road too :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Nobody likes my new additions


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Nobody likes my new additions


Your what?

I just wrote Rolf a letter.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Nobody likes my new additions


"MEMEME!" :Na_Na_Na_Na:




Dyu mean the corns? Gorgeous! The second one (I think) looks very like Blue, but I liked the coloring of the other even better!


----------



## richie.b

andie said:


> Only 2 morphed out, and a lonely brazil left outa what ive already sold...
> 
> I must admit i didnt want to go down the tree frog road but after seeing these just about everywhere in costa rica im soooo tempted..


Got to be honest theyre one of my favourite treefrogs, have a look at mine it also contains frog porn :whistling2:
retf


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Nobody likes my new additions


No Manda i think its time you and Matt went onto the snake forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:






























only joking theyre lovely, friend of mine breeds these


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Thanks m8, was nice meeting u!


Ditto!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Your what?
> 
> I just wrote Rolf a letter.


one or two pages ago I posted pics of my freebie corns!



Ron Magpie said:


> "MEMEME!" :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyu mean the corns? Gorgeous! The second one (I think) looks very like Blue, but I liked the coloring of the other even better!


Aren't they lovely! The girl is gorgeous for a normal, I think!



richie.b said:


> No Manda i think its time you and Matt went onto the snake forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> only joking theyre lovely, friend of mine breeds these


Not many people like corns on the snake bit, I like to show you lot cos you're my ickle fwends! I'll be breeding mine some day, so if any of you lot suddenly decide you want a corn, you know where to find me!! Bearing in mind it won't be for like 3 years...


----------



## richie.b

and by then the price of baby corns will be about 50p :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> and by then the price of baby corns will be about 50p :whistling2:


Haha probably! I won't be doing it for the money anyway, I just love baby things, I'll probably end up keeping most of them anyway cos I'll love them all! I get far too attached to everything and will be sad to sell any of them!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Haha probably! I won't be doing it for the money anyway, I just love baby things, I'll probably end up keeping most of them anyway cos I'll love them all! I get far too attached to everything and will be sad to sell any of them!


But all of yours are young, neh? Do you like the adults as well?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> But all of yours are young, neh? Do you like the adults as well?


The two newbies are small yearlings, and Diego is roughly a year to 18 months old, the rest are all tiny babies  I can't wait for them to grow, I love seeing how much they change!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> The two newbies are small yearlings, and Diego is roughly a year to 18 months old, the rest are all tiny babies  I can't wait for them to grow, I love seeing how much they change!


Blue is about three feet long now- I did actually like him as a 'sprig' , but I think I like him better as an adult. Years ago I kept a North American Dekay's snake- a really pretty little bronze-brown snake ('bout a foot long), with a red ring on his neck. He ate mostly worms and slugs, and actually seemed to enjoy being handled. He wasn't as reponsive as Blue is, though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Blue is about three feet long now- I did actually like him as a 'sprig' , but I think I like him better as an adult. Years ago I kept a North American Dekay's snake- a really pretty little bronze-brown snake ('bout a foot long), with a red ring on his neck. He ate mostly worms and slugs, and actually seemed to enjoy being handled. He wasn't as reponsive as Blue is, though.


On a scale of 1-10 how responsive is your snake?


----------



## ipreferaflan

YouTube - ? JWOW ? DENKI ? c(^.^c)

:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: 

<3


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Mine are bigger.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't believe you.

Whilst watching that video my snake was responding 10/10.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Hers are probably tiny.. push up bras are magic :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> On a scale of 1-10 how responsive is your snake?


Hehe. General handling, maybe 4 out of 10- he's not overly keen, but it doesn't seem to bother him much, at least. In terms of being fed, 20! I have never had a snake that was so happy to eat, anytime, anywhere. In terms of 'interest' maybe 7- even if he has just been fed, he pays attention whenever I come near the viv, and doesn't seem at all nervous.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> The two newbies are small yearlings, and Diego is roughly a year to 18 months old, the rest are all tiny babies  I can't wait for them to grow, I love seeing how much they change!


Haha your new norm has a shiny head like my bro's.

*How often do you feed your hatchlings?* Shop said 7, but fed after 6, so we've been doing 7 but she seems to go wild when we feed, eventhough she doesnt coil etc she 'seems' very hungry (Ate the whole thing yesterday while procariously balanced, in mid air, hanging from the hatch rim of her tank....then was sniffing and licking the feeding dish for a good 10 mins after)...so thinking of changing to 6.


*On phib related news...Anyone know where I can get a 8 inch (ish) square poly box from ??* Need to rig up some sort of hibernaculum for my bufo and the rana trio who live in the garage...the bufo who havent been seen since I moved them..except when I moved all the bark and fake plant to check they were still there...lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Hers are probably tiny.. push up bras are magic :no1:


Yes
They
Are

Oh man. Semi-Japanese girls with huge bajoongas are so hot.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes
> They
> Are
> 
> Oh man. Semi-Japanese girls with huge bajoongas are so hot.


Spare us your het fantasies...:whistling2:


@Reddevil: It might be worth your while checking out some of the hibernation threads over on Shelled- they have it down to a science!:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> @Reddevil: It might be worth your while checking out some of the hibernation threads over on Shelled- they have it down to a science!:2thumb:


Ooh, Dare I cross the border ?! lol
Thanx Ron. I'll have a looksie....Not the kind of thing that usually needs discussed here I suppose


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Ooh, Dare I cross the border ?! lol
> Thanx Ron. I'll have a looksie....Not the kind of thing that usually needs discussed here I suppose


Well, most of the phibs we talk about are tropical or subtropical, whereas loads of people on there keep temperate tortoises.: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just found the biggest cricket I've ever seen. It was chirping away behind the exo background in my White's viv. I scared him out with a ruler then grabbed him with some tongs and he went straight down a gullet.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh men... Matt is supposed to be back at work today, starting at 8.30, he normally texts to say he's got there ok but this morning no text, so I rang him and his phone wasnt off like it normally would be, but he didnt answer! I hope he actually got up and is safe! I'm sure theres a genuine explanation to it. They know how to make you worry :bash:


----------



## ipreferaflan

ipreferaflan said:


> Whilst watching that video my snake was responding 10/10.


It's just a shame mine's so small


----------



## RobM

ipreferaflan said:


> Just found the biggest cricket I've ever seen. It was chirping away behind the exo background in my White's viv. I scared him out with a ruler then grabbed him with some tongs and he went straight down a gullet.


Strange thing for you to have for breakfast.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It's just a shame mine's so small


I am soooooo bored, i hate working weekends. Also, I want the F1 to start cause i can watch it on the big screen at work.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He got up late and had to rush to work! At least I can relax now I know he's ok :whip:
Why do I worry so much...


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He got up late and had to rush to work! At least I can relax now I know he's ok :whip:
> Why do I worry so much...


He's a big boy, now...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I know :lol2: I just worry about him having an accident whilst driving to work. He is a good driver though...!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I know :lol2: I just worry about him having an accident whilst driving to work. He is a good driver though...!


I know what you mean, actually, even while the boyf and I were split, I'd worry if I heard about any accidents on his normal route. So much for logic:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> I know what you mean, actually, even while the boyf and I were split, I'd worry if I heard about any accidents on his normal route. So much for logic:whistling2:


It shows we care though :2thumb:

Ah pants, blokey selling the baby red eyes has sold them all to local shops  Now i'll have to wait until he has some more. Maybe its a sign not to get anymore :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmm. seeing Onemanandhisgeckos' tank has made me start to think about darts...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Hmm. seeing Onemanandhisgeckos' tank has made me start to think about darts...


I WANT darts sooo badly but have to wait for a bigger house:devil:

However, I am getting some red eyes shortly, Just trying to contact the guy who I am getting them from.


----------



## ilovetoads2

hey all.

Just up, kids moaning, cold outside...blah!

I didnt bother to get dressed yesterday...so think that might be a good start. What is everyone else doing today>


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not getting dressed.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Was supposed to be sorting my room...got rid of 4 bags of stuff, now i can't be arsed.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Couldn't be bothered with 5 hrs of driving today, eventhough I would've loved to go to Donny, I couldn't justify the trek when I've got no real space for anything :lol2:
It wasn't so much me resisting, it was stopping my bro going mad and buying something....because he REALLY doesn't have space...I COULD squeeze something else in !!

One of my local rep shops is having an open day tho so gonna take a wander and have a look...See if I can get a better look at the black-spined toad they've got

Which got me looking at their caresheet :bash:

Hmm...Their care is pretty much IDENTICLE to my regularis and there's space for another in his tank:whip:

Bad Bad Bad thoughts !!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

I dont do housework on a Sunday...Even God rested on the seventh day! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just woke up! I love days off.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do you guys remember when I said about my friend who went Jehovah and a bit odd... well It didnt work out between him and his fiance, so they have split for good, he chose religion over his fiance and son.... so now im 'piggy in the middle' trying to be friends with both of them. :bash:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Just woke up! I love days off.


That':2thumb:s because you were having a fight with a cricket at 12:45 this morning.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you guys remember when I said about my friend who went Jehovah and a bit odd... well It didnt work out between him and his fiance, so they have split for good, he chose religion over his fiance and son.... so now im 'piggy in the middle' trying to be friends with both of them. :bash:


Never fun!:devil:

I've been dressed for ages! Not that I've actually done much today:whistling2:

Just making some lovely creamy scrambled eggs with cheese in:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you guys remember when I said about my friend who went Jehovah and a bit odd... well It didnt work out between him and his fiance, so they have split for good, he chose religion over his fiance and son.... so now im 'piggy in the middle' trying to be friends with both of them. :bash:


I'd disown him personally. The son is better off without a lunatic.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Does anyone else use their lighthoods to dry clothes?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> Does anyone else use their lighthoods to dry clothes?


Not clothes no, but I use em to dry the random assorted tubs, spoons and forceps etc I use, also my fishtank test kit tubes and lids.
Currently using one to dry out some oak leaves:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I can't believe Hamilton crashed out and lost all his points for this race. Its going to be harder for him to get the Championship now. Can't stand Red Bull come on Button catch Webber or Webber crash out!!!!! 

So annoying 3 people I dont like are 1st 2nd and 3rd. Alonso, Vettel and Webber.

Stupid race.:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't mind Webber. He's cool.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I made the POTM final.


----------



## stewie m

i watch a lot of diff types of motor sport but not f1 dosnt really intrest me as mush as some 

nice one flanny


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ipreferaflan said:


> I made the POTM final.


 
ill vote :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

onemanandhisgecko said:


> ill vote :2thumb:


I knew not asking for any money for that leopard lily would pay off! haha.
Thanks man.

As of right now I'm actually winning :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> ill vote :2thumb:


Me too- for someone else!:lol2:
Actually, I don't know how you vote- where on the site is it?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Me too- for someone else!:lol2:
> Actually, I don't know how you vote- where on the site is it?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuks-potm/585619-potm-final-logo-theme-september.html#post7056687

There you go boi.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Boi????

Voted.:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Boi????
> 
> Voted.:whistling2:


Aww Ron thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Aww Ron thanks.


 I didn't say who I voted for!:lol2:

But yeah, it was you.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Lots of froggy ones, but I voted for mbar because I love milk frogs :blush::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Lots of froggy ones, but I voted for mbar because I love milk frogs :blush::2thumb:


Actually, I liked that one too, but Flanman got the vote in the end.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My Gizmo:


----------



## manda88

I voted for FallenAngel and Boris! You already had lots of votes Harv so I voted for her instead


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I voted for FallenAngel and Boris! You already had lots of votes Harv so I voted for her instead


You fff!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Kids today. No loyalty.:whistling2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Hurray, ordered my leucs got x4 arriving on thursday!!!!!!!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Hurray, ordered my leucs got x4 arriving on thursday!!!!!!!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


:no1: Where are you getting them from, in the end?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

AJC on DW, and let me tell you i cant bloody well wait haha, got that java moss in too looks bloody good thnx ron


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> AJC on DW, and let me tell you i cant bloody well wait haha, got that java moss in too looks bloody good thnx ron


Kewl! Did you tie it or just prop it? It should attach itself after a while.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You fff!


 look on the bright side, you're winning!



Ron Magpie said:


> Kids today. No loyalty.:whistling2:


:lol2: tell me about it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> look on the bright side, you're winning!


Only just! If I lose by one vote then I'll tan your hide.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Only just! If I lose by one vote then I'll tan your hide.


I will feel bad if you do lose by one vote, but I'll secretly be laughing as well. I have my fingers crossed for you that you get top three! Matt was loyal and voted for you, of course.
I'm pretty sure I had something to tell you, but I can't remember what it was!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I will feel bad if you do lose by one vote, but I'll secretly be laughing as well. I have my fingers crossed for you that you get top three! Matt was loyal and voted for you, of course.
> I'm pretty sure I had something to tell you, but I can't remember what it was!


<3 you Matt. Miss Lilly is gaining on me! REMEMBER!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> <3 you Matt. Miss Lilly is gaining on me! REMEMBER!


I've remembered what I want to talk to you about, but I can't be bothered to tell you anymore cos you're mean. Is Miss Lilly the one with the yemen holding the flag? LOVE that pic.


----------



## _jake_

Omg. I just noticed how many snakes you got Manda. Are you like......... an addict? :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I've remembered what I want to talk to you about, but I can't be bothered to tell you anymore cos you're mean. Is Miss Lilly the one with the yemen holding the flag? LOVE that pic.


It is an excellent pic. Tell meeeee.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Really, really, really want.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Would cost my weekly shop to feed that thing! 

How soon should I add springtails and woodlice to this viv I am building?>


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just bung em in.


----------



## stewie m

ilovetoads2 said:


> Would cost my weekly shop to feed that thing!
> 
> How soon should I add springtails and woodlice to this viv I am building?>


i got mine as sone as the viv was finished and put them stright in wen thay came


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This is like the 5th night I haven't spent with Caroline sicne we got together and I dunno what to do with myself :/


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> This is like the 5th night I haven't spent with Caroline sicne we got together and I dunno what to do with myself :/


Awww, I'm lucky if my boyfriend stays once a week. I can't wait til we get our own place.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Omg. I just noticed how many snakes you got Manda. Are you like......... an addict? :lol:


Haha I know! They are so addictive, everytime I see one I want it. I'm just getting one more next month and then that's it (famous last words....)



ipreferaflan said:


> It is an excellent pic. Tell meeeee.


I'll PM/text you when I can be bothered. It's not that interesting really.



ipreferaflan said:


> Really, really, really want.
> image


That is too cool, love the satisfied look on it's face!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> This is like the 5th night I haven't spent with Caroline sicne we got together and I dunno what to do with myself :/


Really? You can't think of anything to do when lying in bed all by yourself? Seriously? Maybe you should watch that Youtube vid Flan posted a couple of pages back


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe. I've just been flicking through the Fish section- and I thought Lizards was bitchy!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like the fish section.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like the fish section.


That's cause your one of the bitches. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*cries*


----------



## andaroo

does £9.38 sound reasonable for a new piece of glass for the cracked bottom of my 60x45x60 tank?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I've just been flicking through the Fish section- and I thought Lizards was bitchy!:lol2:


I got banned from practical fish keeping :lol2: it's full of idiots who think 1 goldfish needs 100 litres of water etc... Can't be arsed with it. I have to deal with enough fish questions at work!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I voted for FallenAngel and Boris! You already had lots of votes Harv so I voted for her instead


Woo thanks  I havent actually looked at potm yets!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I got banned from practical fish keeping :lol2: it's full of idiots who think 1 goldfish needs 100 litres of water etc... Can't be arsed with it. I have to deal with enough fish questions at work!


I sold all my goldfish after I was told that cos I felt bad that I was stunting their growth


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It's a load of [email protected] They are basically saying you need a 5ft tank for 4 goldfish *face palm* that forum annoys me anyway. It's full of 'sheep' I got bullied on there because I work in a fish shop and obviously that means I don't know anything!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It's a load of [email protected] They are basically saying you need a 5ft tank for 4 goldfish *face palm* that forum annoys me anyway. It's full of 'sheep' I got bullied on there because I work in a fish shop and obviously that means I don't know anything!


To be fair, I had like 8 fancy goldfish in a 90 litre tank haha, I think that probably was pushing it a bit! And they weren't growing at all and they kept dying, so I gave them to my local Maidenhead Aquatics. People who work in fish shops only don't know anything if they work at Pets at Home *prays you don't work at a PaH*


----------



## RhianB87

I have 2 rather large goldfish in about a 2.5 foot tank :whistling2: I think its a tad small.

I posted a picture of these two and straight away someone moaned that the tank was two small and I have nothing in my tank. I only have about 5 plants because they plow through them all the time !!


----------



## REDDEV1L

I took advice from someone on there a while ago and it killed my poor fish !!
Although to be fair there's very little knowledge is out there regarding three-spined sticklebacks in aquariums...melafix and pimafix...cpla weeks later they were dead


----------



## ilovetoads2

...I guess people that are as obsessed with fish as we are with frogs want them to have nothing but the best with no compromise....

Good thing we are not anal about the space our frogs get :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> ...I guess people that are as obsessed with fish as we are with frogs want them to have nothing but the best with no compromise....
> 
> *Good thing we are not anal about the space our frogs get :whistling2:*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> ...I guess people that are as obsessed with fish as we are with frogs want them to have nothing but the best with no compromise....
> 
> Good thing we are not anal about the space our frogs get :whistling2:


 
Does that mean I can now admit that I keep Boris in a 30x30x30 cube???


----------



## manda88

I do sometimes wonder if my frogs are happy in their tanks, cos I think about how much they'd move around from place to place out in the wild, but at the end of the day all my frogs are CB so they're not gonna know any difference. If I had the space and money then I'd give each of my species their own room-sized terrarium for them to hop about in!
I think the same about my snakes too cos they just curl up during the day and at night nose around the lids of the tank, whereas in the wild they'd be all over the shop. I guess if they've got lots of stuff to do to keep them occupied, and there's a change every now and again then they're happy. Either way, tough cheese, they live with me now!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I do sometimes wonder if my frogs are happy in their tanks, cos I think about how much they'd move around from place to place out in the wild, but at the end of the day all my frogs are CB so they're not gonna know any difference. If I had the space and money then I'd give each of my species their own room-sized terrarium for them to hop about in!
> I think the same about my snakes too cos they just curl up during the day and at night nose around the lids of the tank, whereas in the wild they'd be all over the shop. I guess if they've got lots of stuff to do to keep them occupied, and there's a change every now and again then they're happy. Either way, tough cheese, they live with me now!


I feel like that as well. 
My FBT are always trying to get out. Even though there is quite a bit of spaces and stuff for them to climb on.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I do sometimes wonder if my frogs are happy in their tanks, cos I think about how much they'd move around from place to place out in the wild, but at the end of the day all my frogs are CB so they're not gonna know any difference. If I had the space and money then I'd give each of my species their own room-sized terrarium for them to hop about in!
> I think the same about my snakes too cos they just curl up during the day and at night nose around the lids of the tank, whereas in the wild they'd be all over the shop. I guess if they've got lots of stuff to do to keep them occupied, and there's a change every now and again then they're happy. Either way, tough cheese, they live with me now!


 As I said somewhere else, too big a viv can actually be a problem, especially with new, shy frogs. They are hard to check up on, and it's really hard to monitor their food intake- they may have trouble finding where the food actually is! Plus, lifestyle is an issue; some frogs are keen on cover and can be 'agrophobic' in big, empty spaces, others (pacman frogs and African bullfrogs, for example) would actually use only a small area of a huge viv, while other smaller but more active frogs would need relatively more 'personal' space.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> but at the end of the day all my frogs are CB so they're not gonna know any difference. !


That's what Fritzl said.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I feel like that as well.
> My FBT are always trying to get out. Even though there is quite a bit of spaces and stuff for them to climb on.


Yeah I don't like seeing mine trying to get out, my white's used to press their faces into the top front corner and stuff and I really didn't like seeing them do it, but I haven't seen them do it for ages now so I think they've settled down a bit and got used to the fact that there's never an escape from me!! MWAHAHAHA!



Ron Magpie said:


> As I said somewhere else, too big a viv can actually be a problem, especially with new, shy frogs. They are hard to check up on, and it's really hard to monitor their food intake- they may have trouble finding where the food actually is! Plus, lifestyle is an issue; some frogs are keen on cover and can be 'agrophobic' in big, empty spaces, others (pacman frogs and African bullfrogs, for example) would actually use only a small area of a huge viv, while other smaller but more active frogs would need relatively more 'personal' space.


Well indeed, it'd be hell trying to find them in some huge enclosure. Realistically, I'd like to have my white's in something that's maybe twice the size of the tank they're in now, but I think they're happy enough in what they're in, to be honest. I just think it'd be nice if they had some personal space between them, cos one is always near the other pretty much, but that might just be them being friends!



Morgan Freeman said:


> That's what Fritzl said.


:gasp:








:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I'm hoping these frogs actually move from the 10cm(2) they have resigned themselves too since going in the tank and actually eat...


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I'm hoping these frogs actually move from the 10cm(2) they have resigned themselves too since going in the tank and actually eat...


How long have you left them to settle in? You should probably leave them for a week or so and only go in there to change their water, before trying to feed them.


----------



## REDDEV1L

OMG HAHA

Was just reading the cricket thread posted by Stewie...then had a thought...I wonder if anyone has linked my cricket breeding page.....Bearing in mind it was made during the summer hols in 2003....

and what did I find....

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/546072-cricket-breeding.html


Here's a guestbook entry halfway down page 1...



> What is your name?
> Hannah
> How did you find this Web Site?
> it was given 2 me by my teacher!
> 
> Where are you from?
> USA
> 
> Do you have any comments?
> This is a great page im doing cricket re search and this is the perrfact site to come 2 for the answers that i need!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My teacher might even come back here and see this so hi Mrs.E


I was well chuffed at that !! :lol2:


The site is www.crickets.20m.com for those who can't be bothered to click through....Anyone else used it ??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Thomas Geckoson went to his new home today!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thomas Geckoson went to his new home today!


You managed to sell the Leopard Gecko!!! about time, you tried to flog him to everybody on here. So how is planning all the new tanks going then.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You managed to sell the Leopard Gecko!!! about time, you tried to flog him to everybody on here. So how is planning all the new tanks going then.


I rehomed him in the end.

All the new tanks are almost ready. I'm not going to have any more. Haven't done much work on them as I've been pretty much bed bound the last 2 weeks.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I rehomed him in the end.
> 
> All the new tanks are almost ready. *I'm not going to have any more*. Haven't done much work on them as I've been pretty much bed bound the last 2 weeks.


That sucks being bed bound. 

You say this now untill you see how much empty space you have to fill with tanks:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> How long have you left them to settle in? You should probably leave them for a week or so and only go in there to change their water, before trying to feed them.


I have misted just twice since getting them and put some fruitflies and media in there so they have food if they want it. Other than that, not disturbed them at all.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That sucks being bed bound.
> 
> You say this now untill you see how much empty space you have to fill with tanks:lol2:



The amount I've just spend on the flat! Naaaaaaahh


----------



## ipreferaflan

Afternoon fockers. Mrs Lilly is pwning me and some other picture has caught up with me.

DAMN YOU MANDA.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> To be fair, I had like 8 fancy goldfish in a 90 litre tank haha, I think that probably was pushing it a bit! And they weren't growing at all and they kept dying, so I gave them to my local Maidenhead Aquatics. People who work in fish shops only don't know anything if they work at Pets at Home *prays you don't work at a PaH*


No , I work in a little independent shop which has been open over 25 years


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Afternoon fockers. Mrs Lilly is pwning me and some other picture has caught up with me.
> 
> DAMN YOU MANDA.


 I made my sister vote for too to make up for it!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I made my sister vote for too to make up for it!


OWH! I just looked at it and saw I had two more votes! I thought it was people who genuinely liked my picture!

Humph!


----------



## Pipkin28

I've just voted for you Flan! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I would of done.....

If it had been a milk frog


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> I've just voted for you Flan! :2thumb:


Thanks bbz.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Thanks bbz.


 
You're :welcome:


----------



## andaroo

Do what I did flan and PM everybody on here :lol2: I won by miles! I won't however be voting for you (even though it's pretty funny) due to the fact that you didn't vote for me and you voted for matt instead HMPH! Not like i needed that vote anyways but still it's the principal here Flanginitis


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just made a facebook page for the shop I work at 
Please 'like'
Bretonside Tropicals Ltd | Facebook


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Are you the young boy at the counter? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No thats my brother :lol2: he comes in sometimes to 'help'


----------



## _jake_

Manda - At college we had to pick an animal to care for for a few weeks. I picked the corn and cleaned him out today. He's amazing, I want one SOOOO bad. Mum said no though 



Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I've just been flicking through the Fish section- and I thought Lizards was bitchy!:lol2:


Am I the bitch?:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Manda - At college we had to pick an animal to care for for a few weeks. I picked the corn and cleaned him out today. He's amazing, I want one SOOOO bad. Mum said no though
> 
> 
> Am I the bitch?:lol2:


They're so cool aren't they!! I love their cute little faces! Do you know what morph he is? Get a pic of him! :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

I dont think I am going to be able to get my snake next month 

Might buy 2 new FBT's at the Portsmouth show though so I can at least buy something new :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

He's the normal red/orange colours. Is that Amel?


----------



## Scoob

Mind if I join the party


----------



## RhianB87

Scoob said:


> Mind if I join the party


 
ARGHHHH NEW PERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We dont have your sort in here :war:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Scoob said:


> Mind if I join the party


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I dont think I am going to be able to get my snake next month
> 
> Might buy 2 new FBT's at the Portsmouth show though so I can at least buy something new :whistling2:


 how come?!



_jake_ said:


> He's the normal red/orange colours. Is that Amel?


Does he look like this









or like this?


----------



## manda88

Scoob said:


> Mind if I join the party


Introduce thyself and we shall see! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Scoob

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHHHH NEW PERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We dont have your sort in here :war:


:flrt:


Jazzy B Bunny said:


> image


Lmfao! :lol2:


manda88 said:


> Introduce thyself and we shall see! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hello. There, I've introduced myslef


----------



## Scoob

Never mind I just got it


----------



## manda88

Scoob said:


> :flrt:
> 
> Lmfao! :lol2:
> 
> Hello. There, I've introduced *myslef*


I judge you on your spelling mistake! What's your name? Where you from? What pets do you have? And most importantly, do you have frogs?!


----------



## manda88

Scoob said:


> What's a PDF? :lol2:


Poison dart frog.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hi Scoob,

I'm flan. These guys regard me as 'top dog' of this thread, but I'd rather you thought of me as a sort of sheriff figure. To become a respected member of this thread answer these questions three:

1) What amphibians do you own (only frogs count)?

2) What amphibians do you WANT to own (only frogs count)?

3) I can't think of a third question.

That is all.

Flan.


----------



## andaroo

I want a s-s-snake! a small one that will wrap around my hand and wrist I like how they feel when you hold them or more like they hold on to you haha


----------



## ipreferaflan

Vine snakes are my fav snakes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> I want a s-s-snake! a small one that will wrap around my hand and wrist I like how they feel when you hold them or more like they hold on to you haha


Get a garter snake. They're cute.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Hi Scoob,
> 
> I'm flan. These guys regard me as 'top dog' of this thread, but I'd rather you thought of me as a sort of sheriff figure. To become a respected member of this thread answer these questions three:
> 
> 1) What amphibians do you own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 2) What amphibians do you WANT to own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 3) I can't think of a third question.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Flan.



4) Do you promise to jump on the bandwagon and taunt me for taking ages to do anything?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Hi Scoob,
> 
> I'm flan. These guys regard me as 'top dog' of this thread, but I'd rather you thought of me as a sort of sheriff figure. To become a respected member of this thread answer these questions three:
> 
> 1) What amphibians do you own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 2) What amphibians do you WANT to own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 3) I can't think of a third question.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Flan.


LOL you wish!!



andaroo said:


> I want a s-s-snake! a small one that will wrap around my hand and wrist I like how they feel when you hold them or more like they hold on to you haha


Get one!! :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a garter snake. They're cute.


:lol2: funny you say that they are wild in canada and me and my friends saw one when we went to a conservation area. I had never seen a wild snake before! But my friend picked it up with a stick and threw off the cliff :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Riiiiggght.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> :lol2: funny you say that they are wild in canada and me and my friends saw one when we went to a *conversation* area. I had never seen a wild snake before! But my friend picked it up with a stick and threw off the cliff :gasp:


Andy, do you mean conservation area?! :lol2: or is there an actual area where you're allocated conversation?!
OMG poor snake, why the hell did your friend throw it off a cliff? That's horrible.


----------



## andaroo

I also saw this cool little black frog with yellow stripes on it! Not sure what type it is! I had to rescue a pool frog because i threw it into the waterfall pool to watch it swim and then it got attacked by fish that were pulling it underwater so me and my friends threw rocks into the water to scare the fish away and then we got a stick and guided the frog to the safety of a rock! He was pretty traumatised and didnt move but he wasnt injured


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Andy, do you mean conservation area?! :lol2: or is there an actual area where you're allocated conversation?!
> OMG poor snake, why the hell did your friend throw it off a cliff? That's horrible.


Yes thats what i meant :lol2: I have edited it now
He did it for his sister because she is terrified of snakes. It landed in a tree below though so i think it would have been ok!
Canada has boss wildlife! their squirrels are black! they have skunks and raccoons and shit


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aww racoons... I know they can be nasty, but they are soo sweet :flrt:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Yes thats what i meant :lol2: I have edited it now
> He did it for his sister because she is terrified of snakes. It landed in a tree below though so i think it would have been ok!
> Canada has boss wildlife! their squirrels are black! they have skunks and raccoons and shit


Poor little thing, I'm sure it prob was ok but even so! Flick your friend on the nose next time you see him, hard!!!


----------



## _jake_

Yep first one Manda


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Hi Scoob,
> 
> I'm flan. These guys regard me as 'top dog' of this thread, but I'd rather you thought of me as a sort of sheriff figure. To become a respected member of this thread answer these questions three:
> 
> 1) What amphibians do you own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 2) What amphibians do you WANT to own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 3) I can't think of a third question.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Flan.


Excuse Flanman, dude, he is our 'Care in the Community' project. He's right about the frogs, though.

@Andaroo: Just a clue, mate, reps and phibs are *not* put there for your throwing pleasure!:devil:

Plus, if you want a snake that says (in body language, obviously!) "Hello, Andy, my name's Mr Huggy, and I want to hug your wrist", don't bother with either corns or garters- neither are 'huggy, stay still' snakes. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I want a hognose or milk SOOOO bad!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Garters are cool though. Look at their little faces!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Yep first one Manda


A normal then :2thumb: I demand photos!



_jake_ said:


> I want a hognose or milk SOOOO bad!


I want a hognose too, they are soooooo cute!


----------



## _jake_

I will do  Pueblan milks are gorgeous though!


----------



## Scoob

manda88 said:


> I judge you on your spelling mistake! What's your name? Where you from? What pets do you have? And most importantly, do you have frogs?!


Shut it :lol2:


manda88 said:


> Poison dart frog.


Yeah I got that a few seconds after which is odd cos I've been wondering what that was for about 4 days


ipreferaflan said:


> Hi Scoob,
> 
> I'm flan. These guys regard me as 'top dog' of this thread, but I'd rather you thought of me as a sort of sheriff figure. To become a respected member of this thread answer these questions three:
> 
> 1) What amphibians do you own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 2) What amphibians do you WANT to own (only frogs count)?
> 
> 3) I can't think of a third question.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Flan.


Only a lone whites
Milk frog
Waxy monkey tree from thingy
Cuban tree frog
Mossy frog
Red eye
I'll reply again after I've done a bit of frog shopping :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Scoob said:


> Only a lone whites
> Milk frog
> Waxy monkey tree from thingy
> Cuban tree frog
> Mossy frog
> Red eye
> I'll reply again after I've done a bit of frog shopping :lol2:


Is this what you've got or what you want?


----------



## andaroo

I have 
4 whites tree frogs
3 red eyes
3 uluguru forest frogs
2 milk frogs
3 european green toads
1 fantasy horned frog
and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## andaroo

I want

blue pdfs
tomato frogs
smooth sided toads


----------



## Scoob

They're the ones I want sorry.
I only have a whites


----------



## Scoob

andaroo said:


> I have
> 4 whites
> 3 red eyes
> 3 uluguru forest frogs
> 2 milk frogs
> 3 european green toads
> and 1 fantasy horned frog


You have 3 eyes? :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Scoob said:


> They're the ones I want sorry.
> I only have a whites


White's are awesome :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

non amphibians i have

2 rabbits
1 hamster
1 african pygmy hedgehog
1 skinny pig
1 crested gecko
2 dogs
2 gerbils


----------



## andaroo

and i want
a bearded dragon
a snake
a sugar glider
a conure
a ferret
a tortoise
a chinese water dragon


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> and i want
> a bearded dragon
> a snake
> a sugar glider
> a conure
> a ferret
> a tortoise
> a chinese water dragon


 
Is someone trying to get a higher post count :whistling2:


----------



## andaroo

FallenAngel said:


> Is someone trying to get a higher post count :whistling2:


no i just thought of things to say after i posted


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*threads & photobucket*

ok. first things first, apologies for my "duplicate FBT" threads. if mod is reading can you remove them even tho all your great responses will be lost.
then i could just have the one thread on said subject. sorry but i am a computer novice:blush:. my questions are these, when using photobucket i assume your pics are stored online, you see i was using pics from my profile album only, and realised if you remove or edit them, they are removed from thread, which is what happened here and the reason i apologise. is it possible to remove thread(s) or does it have to be reported for abuse and so on. the pics on threads now are only in my album here. gulps.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> how come?!


 
Havent sorted my room out yet and funds are a bit poo  I am sure there will be more shows or on here where I can buy one eventually


----------



## andaroo




----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> image


 
Your new girlfriend?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> image


:lol2: whaat?


----------



## andaroo

i just found that picture and thought it was hilarious


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It is funny :lol2: she loves it when you poke her face :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Havent sorted my room out yet and funds are a bit poo  I am sure there will be more shows or on here where I can buy one eventually


Very true, it's not as if corns are going to go extinct any time soon!



andaroo said:


> image


Is that real?! I want it so I can burn it! I HATE GaGa!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love her. I don't think she's very hot though. She's certainly one of the most talented female musicians currently writing material.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It is funny :lol2: she loves it when you poke her face :lol2:


Lol.

When I got in this evening, all three of my new Asian toads were posed on the rotten treetrunk bit, as if waiting for a photoshoot (sorry, guys, I still haven't replaced my lost cam) or just food- they def perked up when I tipped in the crickets and (collected) woodlice! They are very bold, and seem to realise that opening the top means dinner time...:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Scoob said:


> Shut it :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I got that a few seconds after which is odd cos I've been wondering what that was for about 4 days
> 
> Only a lone whites
> Milk frog
> Waxy monkey tree from thingy
> Cuban tree frog
> Mossy frog
> Red eye
> I'll reply again after I've done a bit of frog shopping :lol2:


I've got half of those. haha
Including my pride and joy Waxies.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Very true, it's not as if corns are going to go extinct any time soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that real?! I want it so I can burn it! I HATE GaGa!


 
lol I hope not :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

I need to buy something at the Portsmouth show!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I've got half of those. haha
> Including my pride and joy Waxies.


This is a friendly, supportive site- not X-Factor!:bash:


Unless you can cry convincingly, and tell us your tale of woe...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

X factor is OLD... I went to tesco today, and they have an x factor magazine........ and a PIZZA?! its going too far now.


----------



## Scoob

ipreferaflan said:


> I've got half of those. haha
> Including my pride and joy Waxies.


I hate you. :whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Scoob said:


> I hate you. :whip:


Don't hate on the Sheriff of these parts.


----------



## Scoob

ipreferaflan said:


> You can have one for free if it'll make you love me


OK. But only when I receive it I'll love you


----------



## REDDEV1L

Too many moons ago, when my auntie used to keep reps, She had the best snake for holding onto your fingers...it was a green tree snake...summit like









Problem was, she couldn't seem to keep them alive very long for some reason...I think she ended up buying 3 before giving up.


Weird...I was at hers once a week for a cpla yrs...and yet apart from having a corn on my wishlist, i'm not really into reps...You'd have thought i'd have been more into reps than phibs...weird how stuff works out


----------



## manda88

Some b:censor:h drove into mine and Matt's car this morning and drove off! Wench! But unluckily for her, she works in the building opposite where I work so we hunted her down and got her details *rubs hands together with power hungry look on face*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG tell the police and get her in trouble. And tell her company.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG tell the police and get her in trouble. And tell her company.


Done and done. We had to go to her place of work to find her anyway, so they're well aware! She brought some little fairy man with her as well who said 'he saw the whole thing' which was a pile of BS, cos if he had seen then he would have clearly seen it was her fault.
I don't think the police can do anything, Matt called them but I don't know what they said, I guess it's because she didn't drive particularly far away.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ha really quiz him, ask him where he was standing when he saw it etc etc


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Too many moons ago, when my auntie used to keep reps, She had the best snake for holding onto your fingers...it was a green tree snake...summit like image
> 
> Problem was, she couldn't seem to keep them alive very long for some reason...I think she ended up buying 3 before giving up.
> 
> 
> Weird...I was at hers once a week for a cpla yrs...and yet apart from having a corn on my wishlist, i'm not really into reps...You'd have thought i'd have been more into reps than phibs...weird how stuff works out


Allegedly they are pretty hard to maintain for any length of time.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha really quiz him, ask him where he was standing when he saw it etc etc


We just ignored him to be honest, apart from when I said 'how convenient'. Why would he have just been watching her car drive past anyway while he was standing 15 metres away from where it happened?! He clearly just wanted in on the gossip so he could tell everyone back in the office. What a d*ck. Hopefully it'll all be sorted soon enough, I hope she gets f'ed in the a.


----------



## ilovetoads2

It all comes out in the wash...insurance companies wont pay out until they know who is to blame in most cases...just because he says something happened, doesnt mean the evidence and damage will back him up...what a cow. Were you in the car at the time???


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i remember when someone hit my wingmirror and almost took it off completly, i tried to turn round and find him but couldnt. the police said that my pasenger wouldnt count as a witness either lol.


----------



## detail3r

Afternoon: victory:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> It all comes out in the wash...insurance companies wont pay out until they know who is to blame in most cases...just because he says something happened, doesnt mean the evidence and damage will back him up...what a cow. Were you in the car at the time???


Matt had literally just dropped me off at work, he was pulling out of the junction of my road at the time, he had pulled the front end of the car out into the road so someone from the left would let him out, but she didn't stop and went into him while he was stationary and waiting, so it's clearly her fault for driving a car too big for her to handle! She didn't even know her own number plate!



onemanandhisgecko said:


> i remember when someone hit my wingmirror and almost took it off completly, i tried to turn round and find him but couldnt. the police said that my pasenger wouldnt count as a witness either lol.


Yeah people you know or who are in the car with you don't count as witnesses I don't think, cos they'll obviously take your side. Random people who actually saw it at the side of the road count cos they're not gonna choose the person they like best!



detail3r said:


> Afternoon: victory:


Elloelloello.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Well, there you go. The company will see the angle your car was at when hit by the damage...she will be responsible for anything in front of her, that by your story makes it her fault...Matt could have been parked too far into the road and she could have hit you and it still would have been her fault.

My dad was driving along a road when a driver suddenly flung his door open...apparently my dad should have stopped in time, but he took the door off...still his fault because the car was in front of him...


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Well, there you go. The company will see the angle your car was at when hit by the damage...she will be responsible for anything in front of her, that by your story makes it her fault...Matt could have been parked too far into the road and she could have hit you and it still would have been her fault.
> 
> My dad was driving along a road when a driver suddenly flung his door open...apparently my dad should have stopped in time, but he took the door off...still his fault because the car was in front of him...


Urgh people that open their doors on traffic do my head in!! I guess it depends on how far away from the car he was when the door was opened, cos they'll have been like 'if you were this far away and applied your brakes at this distance then you would have been able to stop' or whatever, dunno whether they go into it in that much detail though. I don't like insurance companies unless they go in my favour!


----------



## RhianB87

Ive been on tills for 30 mins and already had 4 people telling me I look lonely/bored/serious/in need of a friend!



It not that exciting sitting here!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Ive been on tills for 30 mins and already had 4 people telling me I look lonely/bored/serious/in need of a friend!
> 
> 
> 
> It not that exciting sitting here!


I think the last suggestion is the most accurate 

1 of the frogs was brave and ventured over to the other side of the tank today:lol2:

Still not witnessed eating though


----------



## ilovetoads2

I am soooooo super sleepy all the time and there is nothing medically wrong with me...dozed for much of the afternoon...and I am still tired.

On an up note, managed to get Modern Warfare to start working for me again on the ps3...it is still the best. Kinda regretting going prestige again though...missing my frags.

If ya want a game later mine is chrisbennick.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I think the last suggestion is the most accurate
> 
> 1 of the frogs was brave and ventured over to the other side of the tank today:lol2:
> 
> Still not witnessed eating though


 
I would love a friend to talk to. Here until 8pm 

It might be eating out of sight hopefully


----------



## ilovetoads2

Where is here?


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I would love a friend to talk to. Here until 8pm
> 
> It might be eating out of sight hopefully


Unlucky , not too long now!


----------



## RhianB87

ilovetoads2 said:


> Where is here?


 
Sadly PC World  



detail3r said:


> Unlucky , not too long now!


2 hours 36 minutes!!! not that I am clock watching


----------



## stewie m

ilovetoads2 said:


> I am soooooo super sleepy all the time and there is nothing medically wrong with me...dozed for much of the afternoon...and I am still tired.
> 
> On an up note, managed to get Modern Warfare to start working for me again on the ps3...it is still the best. Kinda regretting going prestige again though...missing my frags.
> 
> If ya want a game later mine is chrisbennick.


i have this on xbox 360


----------



## RhianB87

I just served a customer who said well done after I gave him his change...


----------



## Jezza84

got both consoles and xbox 360 wins hands down! my GT is "Phoenix PLOP" for those on xbox live :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I just served a customer who said well done after I gave him his change...


Is it part of your training to say "There" all the time ??

As in....

"That's £33 there"

"and thats £2 change there"

Maybe just a northern thing but once noticed...Everyones doing it and it does my bloody head in !!!


----------



## RhianB87

I never say there when giving change so it must be a northern thing :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

Jezza84 said:


> got both consoles and xbox 360 wins hands down! my GT is "Phoenix PLOP" for those on xbox live :2thumb:


goofystewie1985 is mine not on much tho


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ulcer + Bonjela = PAIN.

It's a good pain though.


----------



## chulainn

stewie m said:


> goofystewie1985 is mine not on much tho


Mine will soon be notquitetheregaming butts venom just now


----------



## manda88

We're not cool enough for an Xbox, but Matt is asking for a PS3 from his parents for xmas, so we won't have to bother buying a bluray player when they take over.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> We're not cool enough for an Xbox, but Matt is asking for a PS3 from his parents for xmas, so we won't have to bother buying a bluray player when they take over.


i had to buy a seperate one


----------



## stewie m

time to watch the arsenal game


----------



## RhianB87

I have a DS :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> We're not cool enough for an Xbox, but Matt is asking for a PS3 from his parents for xmas, so we won't have to bother buying a bluray player when they take over.


I'm not thinking that'll happen for quite some time. Most people who aren't easily led by marketing just stick to DVDs.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm not thinking that'll happen for quite some time. Most people who aren't easily led by marketing just stick to DVDs.


The guy in Blockbusters the other day said it's all happening within a year or something. Might as well get it now, just means we can get PS3 games too! It plays normal DVDs too so it's all good. Our current DVD player is a PS2!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm not thinking that'll happen for quite some time. *Most people who aren't easily led by marketing just stick to DVDs*.


:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> The guy in Blockbusters the other day said it's all happening within a year or something. Might as well get it now, just means we can get PS3 games too! It plays normal DVDs too so it's all good. Our current DVD player is a PS2!


He probably knows, what with working in a store that's about to go bust.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> He probably knows, what with working in a store that's about to go bust.


Meh. Since when's it going bust? Meant to be returning the three DVD's we rented tonight by 10pm, don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> The guy in Blockbusters the other day said it's all happening within a year or something. Might as well get it now, just means we can get PS3 games too! It plays normal DVDs too so it's all good. Our current DVD player is a PS2!


The guy who's trying to sell you blurays?


----------



## Scoob

I reckon.
I reckon.
I reckon.
I like massive msn convos


----------



## Scoob

what's new pussy cat


----------



## _jake_

I really, really, really, really need a poo.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I really, really, really, really need a poo.


Mind if I join you?


----------



## Scoob

Can I have it?


----------



## _jake_

Sent first class for ya!


----------



## stewie m

my blu ray plays dvd as well as blu ray discs i assume they all do so u wont need to replace all your dvds


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Screw blu ray. I'd rather all this energy and money went into making decent films rather than constant rehashes of every 80s film or tv programme ever ever made.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've got my name on the list for some red eyes next year... most likely end of april or later.. I get first pickings though :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I can't tell the difference between bluray and DVD anyway, they both look the same to me when playing.
We've got a burst watermain at work today that's affected like 6 different postcodes, luckily not the one for my flat, but it means we can't use the toilet! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Landlord pulled the property off the market 5 days before we move in. AGHHH.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Landlord pulled the property off the market 5 days before we move in. AGHHH.


What? What does that mean?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He doesn't want to rent it to anyone.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> He doesn't want to rent it to anyone.


B:censor!! What the hell's he done that for?! Surely you should be in for some kind of compensation?? What a see you next Tuesday, that's really pissed me off, and it's not even got anything to do with me!! :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well we get our securing fee back that's it. Not the agents fault.

Just ringing round new places now. *le sigh*


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Landlord pulled the property off the market 5 days before we move in. AGHHH.


 
That sucks  Good luck in the hunt for somewhere else!


Hmm I may of just texted my driving instructor by mistake asking if he wants to come to bingo on thursday :blush: I will one day learn how to use this phone!!

Not long till Portsmouth!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well we get our securing fee back that's it. Not the agents fault.
> 
> Just ringing round new places now. *le sigh*


D*cks. I am genuinely pissed off for you. Well fingers crossed that you find somewhere ELSE that will be perfect for you!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Am on the hunt already!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Am on the hunt already!


:2thumb: good luck!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Viewing saturday. SORTED.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Viewing saturday. SORTED.


 
That was quick : victory:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Viewing saturday. SORTED.


Nicely done.

All I can think about is the fact we can't use the toilet, and it makes me need to go


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You can use mine.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> All I can think about is the fact we can't use the toilet, and it makes me need to go


 
How long do you have to cope without one?

I think I have found the snake I want on classified. It is a milk snake and they are near the OH so I know where to pick it up from.. now time to convince the mother!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Where can I find details on Portsmouth?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can use mine.


Thanks! I'll be round in a bit.



FallenAngel said:


> How long do you have to cope without one?
> 
> I think I have found the snake I want on classified. It is a milk snake and they are near the OH so I know where to pick it up from.. now time to convince the mother!!


No idea, depends how long it's gonna take them to fix the watermain! Hopefully we'll get sent home, cos the water still works at my house thank CHRIST. Cool re the snake : victory:



Ron Magpie said:


> Where can I find details on Portsmouth?


There's not really much info around about it tbh, all I know is that it's on the 24th, opens at 10am til 4pm, costs £3 to get in and is at Havant Leisure Centre. I found out all that info in the General Herp Chat section, in the subforum bit about hobby and breeder meetings


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> No idea, depends how long it's gonna take them to fix the watermain! Hopefully we'll get sent home, cos the water still works at my house thank CHRIST. Cool re the snake : victory:


They cant keep you there with access to the correct facilties you hope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Thanks! I'll be round in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, depends how long it's gonna take them to fix the watermain! Hopefully we'll get sent home, cos the water still works at my house thank CHRIST. Cool re the snake : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> *There's not really much info around about it tbh, all I know is that it's on the 24th, opens at 10am til 4pm, costs £3 to get in and is at Havant Leisure Centre. I found out all that info in the General Herp Chat section, in the subforum bit about hobby and breeder meetings *


Thanks, I'll check it out!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> They cant keep you there with access to the correct facilties you hope :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's back working now, so we can all pee and poo as we please!



Ron Magpie said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out!:2thumb:


No worries!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Just had an email the 4 leucs are on their way! Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Just had an email the 4 leucs are on their way! Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh!


Result! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

I know, im gonna take pics of them exploring their new home. ill also need some name suggestions for 3 already named one Dave lol


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisgecko said:


> I know, im gonna take pics of them exploring their new home. ill also need some name suggestions for 3 already named one Dave lol


Amanda.
Manda.
Mand.

Done!


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisgecko said:


> I know, im gonna take pics of them exploring their new home. ill also need some name suggestions for 3 already named one Dave lol


just found me a breeder at pras  now i just have the fun of deciding what dart to get :hmm: think ill spend the day at the end of the darts table:lol2: hows about leucas :lol2:


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> just found me a breeder at pras  now i just have the fun of deciding what dart to get :hmm: think ill spend the day at the end of the darts table:lol2: *hows about leucas* :lol2:


Excellent suggestion, as it sounds just like my surname :2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i like it thats 2 named :2thumb:, the guy said one of them is definatly male too because he was calling hehe


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i like it thats 2 named :2thumb:, the guy said one of them is definatly male too because he was calling hehe


They are going to look fab in that viv!:2thumb:

I haven't named my three black-spined toads yet, but since they won't answer to them anyway I don't suppose it matters.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

It'll be nice if they exhibit personality otherwise ill name em dart 1234 lol


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> They are going to look fab in that viv!:2thumb:
> 
> I haven't named my three black-spined toads yet, but since they won't answer to them anyway I don't suppose it matters.


I can't stand not naming things, I feel like they have no identity until I name them! I still haven't named by two new snakes yet, I want to carry on with the Japanese theme for the girls with the new female, and I haven't got a clue what to call the male, something begining with D or ending in O!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I can't stand not naming things, I feel like they have no identity until I name them! I still haven't named by two new snakes yet, I want to carry on with the Japanese theme for the girls with the new female, and I haven't got a clue what to call the male, something begining with D or ending in O!


 Hehe. Some of mine do have names; The cane toad is Gostoso (Portuguese for 'tasty':lol2, while the African bullfrog is affectionately known as The Fat Bastard. But I've never bothered to name the clawed frogs, treefrogs or fire-bellied toads.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. Some of mine do have names; The cane toad is Gostoso (Portuguese for 'tasty':lol2, while the African bullfrog is affectionately known as The Fat Bastard. But I've never bothered to name the clawed frogs, treefrogs or fire-bellied toads.


 
Most of my animals have names, most are not highly inventive.

There is a Mrs Gecko (now known as Mrs G.) and a Mr and Mrs Fish :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Most of my animals have names, most are not highly inventive.
> 
> There is a Mrs Gecko (now known as Mrs G.) and a *Mr and Mrs Fish* :whistling2:


 Like it!:no1:

My plated lizard is called Fido (his water bowl is a dog bowl), my corn is called Blue (he's red) and my turtles are Emily, Gladys and Titch.

I also have Rilla and Lexy the parrots, Sasha and Biff the cockatiels and Mischa the cat.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I named my new cane toad before I even went to collect it :lol2:

Of course,,,it'll all go tits-up if it turns out she's a he...although *Amphitrite *isn't your typical girlie name


----------



## Morgan Freeman

names urgh


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> names urgh


 Well, the cat and birds answer to theirs, so there is a point to it. The others are just for my benefit, really.:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like dogs with human names, that's it.


----------



## RhianB87

Ive got:

Tyler the Lurcher
Ben the cat
Mrs Gecko the leo
Boris the horned frog
Mr and Mrs fish the goldfish
Cilla Black the hamster

And my most inventive Pyro and Blaze the FBT's


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like dogs with human names, that's it.


You miserable man! Wasn't your tiger legged monkey frog named Alan? See, you DO name things! I bet your winky has a name.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm loving 'Cilla Black the hamster'!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You miserable man! Wasn't your tiger legged monkey frog named Alan? See, you DO name things! I bet your winky has a name.


Yeah but only to please you lot.

His names is mr penis the penis.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm loving 'Cilla Black the hamster'!:lol2:


 
She is white... its my brother trying to be funny..


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but only to please you lot.
> 
> His names is mr penis the penis.


That's 3 named lol


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Anyone got dead rising2 on ps3?


----------



## _jake_

I have

Kia the doggy
Roxy the kitty
Charlie the bunny
Fish the loads of fish

when i get reps/phibs again soon, i'll name them, but wont call them it. Just say 'the leopard gecko' or something


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

_jake_ said:


> I have
> 
> Kia the doggy
> Roxy the kitty
> Charlie the bunny
> Fish the loads of fish
> 
> when i get reps/phibs again soon, i'll name them, but wont call them it. Just say 'the leopard gecko' or something


Exactly nice to have names for them but I won't be calling them individually


----------



## stewie m

masterbating


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I have
> 
> Kia the doggy
> Roxy the kitty
> Charlie the bunny
> Fish the loads of fish
> 
> when i get reps/phibs again soon, i'll name them, but wont call them it. Just say 'the leopard gecko' or something


My snakes tend to get called 'bloodred girl' and 'lavender boy' rather than their actual names.



stewie m said:


> masterbating


I'm sorry, what?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> My snakes tend to get called 'bloodred girl' and 'lavender boy' rather than their actual names.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, what?


random


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ok, so I couldnt wait until april to get my first red eyes... so I phoned a shop and he is getting some CB ones in a couple weeks from a customer, got my name top of the list and he will ring as soon as they come in.. 

*does a dance*


----------



## ipreferaflan

stewie m said:


> masterbating


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## stewie m

YAY divider is in


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Anyone got dead rising2 on ps3?


just finished it on 360 why?


----------



## detail3r

I was watching one of the frogs today, and it seems to be 'scratching' frequently (rubbing its rear legs over its sides and back) - and yet theres nothing that could pose an irritant in the tank :S.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I was watching one of the frogs today, and it seems to be 'scratching' frequently (rubbing its rear legs over its sides and back) - and yet theres nothing that could pose an irritant in the tank :S.


 
Could it be shedding?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

sambridge15 said:


> just finished it on 360 why?


Aww could have had a coop game


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> I was watching one of the frogs today, and it seems to be 'scratching' frequently (rubbing its rear legs over its sides and back) - and yet theres nothing that could pose an irritant in the tank :S.


Hi m8, hows ur frogs settling in?


----------



## RhianB87

One of my FBT's is always trying to escape. Any idea of how to keep it happy in his tank so he doesnt want to leave the thing all of the time. Do people think more in the tank will make him less likely to try to escape.


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Could it be shedding?


I don't have a good enough view of him as he is yet again hidden in the depths of the dracaena plant lol. Didn't see him gaping his mouth etc though...



onemanandhisgecko said:


> Hi m8, hows ur frogs settling in?


I don't know if i'm honest - Not seen them out and about and they are limited to 2 bromeliads on the left of the tank and hadn't seen them eat....

However I put 2 baby waxworms on the bromeliad 2 of the frogs are sitting on / in - one of they wolfed the worms down


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Aww could have had a coop game


probably best any time i play with mates i just ruin there game by killing survivors when they get close to the safe house..... good fun though


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> One of my FBT's is always trying to escape. Any idea of how to keep it happy in his tank so he doesnt want to leave the thing all of the time. Do people think more in the tank will make him less likely to try to escape.


Funnily enough one of mine is also trying this at the moment, no idea's why though. I have made their tank completely escape proof now. I hope.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just got back from a game of squash. I won a game! Yay! Tired my partner (dad) out.


----------



## _jake_

Finally got the laptop working again! Brother decided to delete everything on the laptop and restart. So he did, then realised he doesn't know the password for net or even have the drivers!  So just managed to restore


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I don't have a good enough view of him as he is yet again hidden in the depths of the dracaena plant lol. Didn't see him gaping his mouth etc though...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if i'm honest - Not seen them out and about and they are limited to 2 bromeliads on the left of the tank and hadn't seen them eat....
> 
> However I put 2 baby waxworms on the bromeliad 2 of the frogs are sitting on / in - one of they wolfed the worms down


I reckon shedding, as well.


----------



## Ron Magpie

BTW, Geck: did you get your shrimp?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Not yet that stupid fish shop still ain't got em in yet been waiting 2 months


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I reckon shedding, as well.


I hope so. Mworks seems to think that too many springtails in the tank aswell as exposed substrate could also cause it - so I need to cover the floor with oak-leaves (seen as my almonds leaves NEVER arrived).


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Woohoo! Frogs have landed! There so freaking awesome. I haven't taken pics yet I got them straight in the tank 2 came out of their pots instantly but 2 are taking their time lol


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Will it stress them if I go up to the tank and take pics?


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisgecko said:


> Will it stress them if I go up to the tank and take pics?


As long as you're not holding the cam right in their face! Zoom in on them from a distance if you must take a pic straight away, but don't go overboard and start snap snap snapping.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> As long as you're not holding the cam right in their face! Zoom in on them from a distance if you must take a pic straight away, but don't go overboard and start snap snap snapping.


I'm gonna leave them to settle in I think : victory:


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisgecko said:


> I'm gonna leave them to settle in I think : victory:


Good idea. So what have you called them all?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> Good idea. So what have you called them all?


Duno yet, just wanted to get them in there as quickly as poss :blush: 3 are out and jumping everywhere really active! The last one looks like he wants to come out but is hesitant haha


----------



## Ron Magpie

Def looking forward to those pics!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Don't know why I was worried so much about them swimming... all the scaremongering. 1 was looking at the water inquisitivly jumped in decided that it wasn't was for him lol and swam quite fast to the nearest exit. The last one is out too, ill leave the pots they came in until tomorrow managed to take a few sneaky pics haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I got paid last night....should be ordering my leucs but NO. I dunno where I'll be living :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

This is a purdy corn snake:


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> This is a purdy corn snake:
> 
> image


It's a normal, my normal is nicer looking than that one IMO, haven't you looked at her?! You're blind.

19 days til my bday, folks!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A month and a bit until mine!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Morgan Freeman said:


> I got paid last night....should be ordering my leucs but NO. I dunno where I'll be living :lol2:


As you probably know m8 you wont regret it, they are insanely active :gasp:.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> A month and a bit until mine!


Woohoo! I'm well excited about mine, I really want to know what the hell Matt's got me.


----------



## stewie m

onemanandhisgecko said:


> As you probably know m8 you wont regret it, they are insanely active :gasp:.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


this is what im after next


----------



## REDDEV1L

I'm kinda steering in the direction of an Okettee...now I know bloodred stripe is out of my league...

Although...This amel is rather nice... never seem one with such deep red before.










In other news...I've just had to bath my "female" Bufo Bufo....They've never fed since I put em outside 3 weeks ago, infact ive never seen em except when i dug them out.
Anyway, uncovered the pair, brought the male out and weighed him, 72g, then brought the "female" and she had loose skin all round her back legs...so had the joy of washing her and picking the skin off ...she's 74g.










Don't ask why she's so fat...I don't know...She's always been fat, even from being just a few months old...6 Months old, back in Fed 2009......more than double the weight of any of the others


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I'm kinda steering in the direction of an Okettee...now I know bloodred stripe is out of my league...
> 
> Although...This amel is rather nice... never seem one with such deep red before.
> image
> 
> 
> In other news...I've just had to bath my "female" Bufo Bufo....They've never fed since I put em outside 3 weeks ago, infact ive never seen em except when i dug them out.
> Anyway, uncovered the pair, brought the male out and weighed him, 72g, then brought the "female" and she had loose skin all round her back legs...so had the joy of washing her and picking the skin off ...she's 74g.
> 
> image
> 
> Don't ask why she's so fat...I don't know...She's always been fat, even from being just a few months old...6 Months old, back in Fed 2009......more than double the weight of any of the others
> 
> image


That is quite a nice amel, the reds almost look pink! Oketees are lovely, I really like them. 
Your toads are really cute, where do they live outside? Are you hibernating them?


----------



## REDDEV1L

They're in this...









Minus the palm on the right (The UV burnt it...lol)

Yeah, the plan is to hibernate em, or rather let nature do it as I keep em in the garage (Which isn't so much of a garage but a wooden 'hut' with a plastic roof...LOL), just gotta make sure they've got a nice hibernaculum built in....For now i've got 25mm poly sheets on 3 sides of the tank.
Apparently they live longer if they hibernate....and these bad boys can live 40 yrs!! :gasp:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> They're in this...
> 
> image
> Minus the palm on the right (The UV burnt it...lol)
> 
> Yeah, the plan is to hibernate em, or rather let nature do it as I keep em in the garage (Which isn't so much of a garage but a wooden 'hut' with a plastic roof...LOL), just gotta make sure they've got a nice hibernaculum built in....For now i've got 25mm poly sheets on 3 sides of the tank.
> Apparently they live longer if they hibernate....and these bad boys can live 40 yrs!! :gasp:


Buggeration, that's a looooong time! They'll potentially still be alive when you hit your 50s or 60s (assuming you're aged 20something, not sure why I'm assuming but meh)!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Buggeration, that's a looooong time! They'll potentially still be alive when you hit your 50s or 60s (assuming you're aged 20something, not sure why I'm assuming but meh)!


 Good assumption...27


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Good assumption...27


:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've had my four Xenopus tropicalis for over 20 years.


----------



## chulainn

Anyone have any good alcoholic punch recipes for my Halloween party ?is any one else going to any party or throwing them ?ideas anyone dressing up?


----------



## Ron Magpie

chulainn said:


> Anyone have any good alcoholic punch recipes for my Halloween party ?is any one else going to any party or throwing them ?ideas anyone dressing up?


I'm dressing as me. That's quite scary enough...:whistling2:


I am getting increasingly f:censor:d off with Orange Mobile dongle- my connection on this has been s:censor:t for weeks! If they don't get their act together, I'm looking for a new provider:devil:


----------



## manda88

chulainn said:


> Anyone have any good alcoholic punch recipes for my Halloween party ?is any one else going to any party or throwing them ?ideas anyone dressing up?


Don't know about punches but a good cocktail to make is sex on the beach! Delicious! All you need is orange juice, cranberry juice, Archers and vodka, mm mmmm. Am going to a friend's party on the day, and am going to dress up as a banana!! Haha. You should go as the Burker King man, he is one scary ass mo'fo'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dissaronno. Ice.

What else do you need?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Go type 'lol, limewire' in google and hit the 'I'm feeling lucky' button.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Go type 'lol, limewire' in google and hit the 'I'm feeling lucky' button.


I was expecting something either really outrageously funny, or porn. Not that.


----------



## Scoob

ipreferaflan said:


> Go type 'lol, limewire' in google and hit the 'I'm feeling lucky' button.


that's freakin epic :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

It seems the temps in my tank are too cool, sitting at between 20 and 21c during the day - they need to hit 23 - 25 during the day, any suggestions? I have dropped the canopy down so its sitting directly on top of the tank and thats made no difference.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> It seems the temps in my tank are too cool, sitting at between 20 and 21c during the day - they need to hit 23 - 25 during the day, any suggestions? I have dropped the canopy down so its sitting directly on top of the tank and thats made no difference.


I would say bigger heat mat, but I don't know whether the size actually makes a difference to how warm it gets. Either that or add another heat mat.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> It seems the temps in my tank are too cool, sitting at between 20 and 21c during the day - they need to hit 23 - 25 during the day, any suggestions? I have dropped the canopy down so its sitting directly on top of the tank and thats made no difference.


 
Try covering your vents up a bit more m8, maybe it will create more of a greenhouse effect. not sure if your frogs need more ventilation though?

on another note, one of my frogs likes to do kamikaze jumps from various areas of the tank, do frogs ever hurt themselves when jumping/falling?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I would say bigger heat mat, but I don't know whether the size actually makes a difference to how warm it gets. Either that or add another heat mat.


Neither do i.

I am thinking of adding some heatcable into the substrate - just hoping it doesn't dry the substrate out too much?



onemanandhisgecko said:


> Try covering your vents up a bit more m8, maybe it will create more of a greenhouse effect. not sure if your frogs need more ventilation though?



They are all covered mate.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

what bout the heating in your room dude? try turning that up abit


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> what bout the heating in your room dude? try turning that up abit


Its not on yet. Only just moved into my first house in June - so I have no idea how much its going to cost to use the central heating (I haven't used the boiler once since I moved in...)


----------



## manda88

I have the same problem with my horned frog in his 45 exo cube, the heat mat I use for him is the exact same I used for all my others and they all heat up wonderfully, but his refuses to get any warmer than 21C. I have absolutely no idea why, and he doesn't seem to care much anyway, but it does my head in!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Its not on yet. Only just moved into my first house in June - so I have no idea how much its going to cost to use the central heating (I haven't used the boiler once since I moved in...)


i live with my partner mate and were not on economy 7 or anything, ive got my heating on at the moment timed for the morning and night for a few hours and then turned it up as the winter got worse and our bill for that period last last year doing the same thing was just over £600 and all of our stuff is electric we dont have gas. if that helps?


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> i live with my partner mate and were not on economy 7 or anything, ive got my heating on at the moment timed for the morning and night for a few hours and then turned it up as the winter got worse and our bill for that period last last year doing the same thing was just over £600 and all of our stuff is electric we dont have gas. if that helps?


£600 for a QUARTER? Christ!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I have the same problem with my horned frog in his 45 exo cube, the heat mat I use for him is the exact same I used for all my others and they all heat up wonderfully, but his refuses to get any warmer than 21C. I have absolutely no idea why, and he doesn't seem to care much anyway, but it does my head in!


See at least your horned frog seems unaffected by the low temps, problem is its probably attributing the lack of feeding and activity in my frogs - which is bad .


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> £600 for a QUARTER? Christ!


That was during the worst part of winter December/January/Febuary lol and i had the heating on full blast every night plus we was using everything else tv/laptop/ps3/phone chargers/oven/kettle etc etc etc during this quarter it will probly be 3-400


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisgecko said:


> That was during the worst part of winter December/January/Febuary lol and i had the heating on full blast every night plus we was using everything else tv/laptop/ps3/phone chargers/oven/kettle etc etc etc during this quarter it will probly be 3-400


Jeez, I think i'll carry on sitting here with a duvet on my sofa for a little while longer then! Do you use the heating already?


----------



## Ron Magpie

There you go, Gecks- you can call that frog 'Kamikazi'!:2thumb:

My FBTs have a habit of flinging themselves into space for no apparent reason- they never seem to have hurt themselves, though.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Jeez, I think i'll carry on sitting here with a duvet on my sofa for a little while longer then! Do you use the heating already?


yeah otherwise it would be bloody freezing, i dont wanna be uncomfortable in my house.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> There you go, Gecks- you can call that frog 'Kamikazi'!:2thumb:
> 
> My FBTs have a habit of flinging themselves into space for no apparent reason- they never seem to have hurt themselves, though.


My other half named him smudge :roll::yeahright: because when he climbs up the glass you can see his underneath markings and they look.... smudged :lol2:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> See at least your horned frog seems unaffected by the low temps, problem is its probably attributing the lack of feeding and activity in my frogs - which is bad .


I'm sure I've read somewhere that darts can live quite happily at room temps, as long as it's not overly low like 15C, but I may be wrong. If I were you I'd just stick another heat mat on somewhere to be honest. It's a big tank to heat up so another one won't hurt, especially if it's near to the one you've already got. Where is the current one?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere that darts can live quite happily at room temps, as long as it's not overly low like 15C, but I may be wrong. If I were you I'd just stick another heat mat on somewhere to be honest. It's a big tank to heat up so another one won't hurt, especially if it's near to the one you've already got. Where is the current one?


Its on the side of the tank (funnily enough where they all hang out in the broms). So that side is atm sitting at 22.3 C, with the base of the tank sitting at 20.5 C and the other side of the tank sitting at 21.1 C. The best place to put a heatmat would be directly underneath the tank, but i'd be worried of the glass cracking....


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Its on the side of the tank (funnily enough where they all hang out in the broms). So that side is atm sitting at 22.3 C, with the base of the tank sitting at 20.5 C and the other side of the tank sitting at 21.1 C. The best place to put a heatmat would be directly underneath the tank, but i'd be worried of the glass cracking....


Can it not be stuck to the back of the tank, next to the side with the current mat on?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Can it not be stuck to the back of the tank, next to the side with the current mat on?


Well the temps keep on climbing anyway - 23 now at the warm end and 22 at the cool end, and one of the frogs has actually come out of hiding! 

I will add a second heatmat to the back of the tank anyway and wire them to the same plug.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

We need to start a campaign to get Ron to get a damn camera.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Well the temps keep on climbing anyway - 23 now at the warm end and 22 at the cool end, and one of the frogs has actually come out of hiding!
> 
> I will add a second heatmat to the back of the tank anyway and wire them to the same plug.


Good plan, just make sure your stat can handle the two mats, cos I think they have a wattage limit or something. We've got a stat that can handle up to 200w I think, and got an extension lead plugged into it with the two mats plugged into that! 



Morgan Freeman said:


> We need to start a campaign to get Ron to get a damn camera.


Any particular reason why? I wouldn't be able to not have a camera, I looooove mine. Too many cool things to take pics of.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Good plan, just make sure your stat can handle the two mats, cos I think they have a wattage limit or something. We've got a stat that can handle up to 200w I think, and got an extension lead plugged into it with the two mats plugged into that!


Mat stats are 100w and the temp stat that Amanda has mentioned, can handle 300w


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Mat stats are 100w and the temp stat that Amanda has mentioned, can handle 300w


Women, always need correcting! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Women, always need correcting! :whistling2:


F*** off!!! :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

_jake_ said:


> Women, always need correcting! :whistling2:


oh dear youll learn as you grow...:gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like my red eye tree frog project is on hold... I had to buy my turtles another lamp and bulb costing over £60! I also finally got round to buying a waterproof coat! I have over £600 on my card and i'm going to cut it up (after christmas) 
And I can't get another job because nobody will take me on as I already have a part time job! :bash:

rant over...


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> We need to start a campaign to get Ron to get a damn camera.


 We need to start a campaign to get Morgan to get a damn frog...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> We need to start a campaign to get Morgan to get a damn frog...:whistling2:


It's my birthday soon.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> We need to start a campaign to get Morgan to get a damn frog...:whistling2:


good idea


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's my birthday soon.



Lol. Have you got your flat, yet??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Have you got your flat, yet??



Did you not hear? Landlord pulled out 5 days before we moved in.

Looking at another tomorrow. OH is pretty stressed with it all.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Did you not hear? Landlord pulled out 5 days before we moved in.
> 
> Looking at another tomorrow. OH is pretty stressed with it all.


Oh, that's crap! I hate moving anyway, but not even knowing you've got it
coming is even worse! Good luck, guys!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I nearly passed out with laughing after watching this...
YouTube - Cassetteboy vs The Bloody Apprentice


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Did you not hear? Landlord pulled out 5 days before we moved in.
> 
> Looking at another tomorrow. OH is pretty stressed with it all.


Hopefully will be as noce as the last place or better. 

However, our Mossy frogs are back up for sale and are in the advertise section. We are now looking to sell or swap for red eyes or maybe even some darts.

How is everybody today?


----------



## _jake_

Awww. I'm great today, i've only shouted about 4X today so far:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Got lots of boring house work to do today, the place is a tip so having a mass tidy up. Bless little Neo, he shed the night before last and had about 3 inches of retained shed around his tail, so we had to give him a bath and rub it all off for him, he was so well behaved while we were doing it, and to show his appreciation, he pissed on my leg. Needless to say I moved him into a tub sharpish and then he unleashed the biggest turd I've ever seen a snake do, so thank god I moved him when I did!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Put a reserve down on a flat, waiting for our offer to be accepted. Nervous.

Had too much coffee, haven't had caffeine for 3 weeks and it really affects me. Gritting my teeth watching the ryder cup.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Put a reserve down on a flat, waiting for our offer to be accepted. Nervous.
> 
> Had too much coffee, haven't had caffeine for 3 weeks and it really affects me. Gritting my teeth watching the ryder cup.


You don't seem as excited about this flat as you did the others.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love it. But I don't want to get my hopes up is all. I'll be happy once everything is confirmed and final.

It has two balconies, a big living room, beautiful bathroom and nobody has lived there yet. It's an old library.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I love it. But I don't want to get my hopes up is all. I'll be happy once everything is confirmed and final.
> 
> It has two balconies, a big living room, beautiful bathroom and nobody has lived there yet. It's an old library.


That's good then, and buggeration it sounds awesome! It must be huge if it used to be a library! Really hope all goes well with this one, third time lucky and all that!


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Put a reserve down on a flat, waiting for our offer to be accepted. Nervous.
> 
> Had too much coffee, haven't had caffeine for 3 weeks and it really affects me. Gritting my teeth watching the ryder cup.


dont talk to me about the ryder cup, fed up of all the bloody celebraties knocking my door asking for directions :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Follow the little white balls.


----------



## RhianB87

Evening everyone!


How is everyone today?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

FallenAngel said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?


 
good thanks :2thumb:. gonna start making the small tank i have in advance so its ready for the froglets if i ever get any : victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just introduced my male and female chameleons! Come on babies.


----------



## andaroo

I have put my pacman frog for sale on classifieds! buy her!


----------



## detail3r

The frogs are eating at last! Packing the melanogasters away


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> The frogs are eating at last! Packing the melanogasters away


 
Nice one! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> I have put my pacman frog for sale on classifieds! buy her!


I'd buy all your frogs if I were closer :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisfrog said:


> Nice one! :2thumb:


Still not out on the floor / open yet, but since I added a massive heatpad to the back of the tank today they are just jumping between bromeliads lol. They are still small to be fair.


----------



## sambridge15

just started my first fruit fly culture today  any tips for hydie culturing?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Still not out on the floor / open yet, but since I added a massive heatpad to the back of the tank today they are just jumping between bromeliads lol. They are still small to be fair.


Are you putting the food right infront of them? i am currently making a mix of feeder items in a pooter i put in some FF/Beans and springs then i made a tube for the top and blow them into the viv so they scatter all over the place. that way the frogs have to hunt and will build their muscle. Maybe that will make them abit more active m8?



sambridge15 said:


> just started my first fruit fly culture today  any tips for hydie culturing?


My cultures are booming m8 i use:

50% Ready brek
50% potato flakes Cheap red bag from tesco
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons vinagar
Warm water to mix it into a very soft dough like consistency
then put it into the plastic cups and sprinkle yeast on top
i then put in a grease proof snadwich bag folded up for the flies to rest on
And some cotton wool for the larvae to rest on, they seem to love turning into flies on the cotton wool but will do it on anything

This recipe hardly smells and really produces massive amounts of flies for me


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisfrog said:


> Are you putting the food right infront of them? i am currently making a mix of feeder items in a pooter i put in some FF/Beans and springs then i made a tube for the top and blow them into the viv so they scatter all over the place. that way the frogs have to hunt and will build their muscle. Maybe that will make them abit more active m8?


Well if they are in the bromeliads then they wont see the flies on the ground.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Well if they are in the bromeliads then they wont see the flies on the ground.


 
But if they know the food is going to come to them they wont move, plus the flies wont stay on the ground they will go all over the place : victory: just tryin to help not trying to piss you off m8 lol


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisgecko, you've changed your username to onemanandhisfrog!! How did you do that?!

Anyone else been watching the X Factor? Dunno what his name is but I love the little bloke with the hat, his voice is uh-mazing.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> onemanandhisgecko, you've changed your username to onemanandhisfrog!! How did you do that?!
> 
> Anyone else been watching the X Factor? Dunno what his name is but I love the little bloke with the hat, his voice is uh-mazing.


 
With my super frog powers :Na_Na_Na_Na: i like that girl cher, and Cheryl Cole!!!!!!!!!! dam that woman is stunning


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Geez, the chav family across the road are having another domestic although this time it's worse! Police taken the kids away and 4 officers involved. I feel sorry for the husband who works his ass off and all he gets is abuse while she sits there doing bugger all! Poor kids lil girl is only 6


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Geez, the chav family across the road are having another domestic although this time it's worse! Police taken the kids away and 4 officers involved. I feel sorry for the husband who works his ass off and all he gets is abuse while she sits there doing bugger all! Poor kids lil girl is only 6


 
:gasp: sounds like an episode of eastenders


----------



## manda88

onemanandhisfrog said:


> With my super frog powers :Na_Na_Na_Na: i like that girl cher, and Cheryl Cole!!!!!!!!!! dam that woman is stunning


You must have asked a mod to change it for you!!

I think that Cher girl is awful, I hate her rapping, if she just sang then she'd be good! I said Cheryl was fit yesterday while watching it, but it doesn't change the fact she's still a shav at heart, but I'd still do her.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It feels like it! Our street was a nice quiet street where everyone spoke to eachother.... Until they moved in  never seen so many police in this area!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Geez, the chav family across the road are having another domestic although this time it's worse! Police taken the kids away and 4 officers involved. I feel sorry for the husband who works his ass off and all he gets is abuse while she sits there doing bugger all! Poor kids lil girl is only 6


 
Poor kids  He should get rid of the wife!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He's tried! But she won't go.. It's his house but her and all her bitch friends are trying to get him out  the situation just sucks.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He's tried! But she won't go.. It's his house but her and all her bitch friends are trying to get him out  the situation just sucks.


 
Poor bloke 


Being poor where is a good cheap place to get Eco Earth and also whats a good plant to chuck in with the horned frog? I want to do some pimping of his viv.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I started drinking over 24 hours ago and I'm still hungover.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> I started drinking over 24 hours ago and I'm still hungover.


 
When did you stop? :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He's tried! But she won't go.. It's his house but her and all her bitch friends are trying to get him out  the situation just sucks.


 Haha. I live in ChavCentral- where everybody thinks they are an extra for 'Stenders- but I can say it's easy to judge a family or relationship from outside, without knowing what's really going on inside. As for the ecoearth, why not just use 'live' leafmould from a local clean wood? Some of the bugs won't survive higher temps, but enough will to be useful. You can always add cultures of tropical woodlice and springtails later...


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisfrog said:


> Are you putting the food right infront of them? i am currently making a mix of feeder items in a pooter i put in some FF/Beans and springs then i made a tube for the top and blow them into the viv so they scatter all over the place. that way the frogs have to hunt and will build their muscle. Maybe that will make them abit more active m8?
> 
> 
> 
> My cultures are booming m8 i use:
> 
> 50% Ready brek
> 50% potato flakes Cheap red bag from tesco
> 2 tablespoons sugar
> 2 tablespoons vinagar
> Warm water to mix it into a very soft dough like consistency
> then put it into the plastic cups and sprinkle yeast on top
> i then put in a grease proof snadwich bag folded up for the flies to rest on
> And some cotton wool for the larvae to rest on, they seem to love turning into flies on the cotton wool but will do it on anything
> 
> This recipe hardly smells and really produces massive amounts of flies for me


yea I used a mix similar to that how long after adding flies before they will lay eggs etc


----------



## sambridge15

ipreferaflan said:


> I started drinking over 24 hours ago and I'm still hungover.


similar feeling here when you can get a beer for a quid its going to end bad :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

sambridge15 said:


> yea I used a mix similar to that how long after adding flies before they will lay eggs etc


They say the cycle takes about 7 days, sometimes ive seen it sooner in a couple of cultures, at the moment i was making 4 cultures at a time and have found that its far too many lol i was overun with them and still am.

its hard to get the amount right. as they say to make a culture with new flys that have morphed from new cultures but this leads to having to many cultures to use. i may leave it awhile before making new cultures. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Haha. I live in ChavCentral- where everybody thinks they are an extra for 'Stenders- but I can say it's easy to judge a family or relationship from outside, without knowing what's really going on inside. As for the ecoearth, why not just use 'live' leafmould from a local clean wood? Some of the bugs won't survive higher temps, but enough will to be useful. You can always add cultures of tropical woodlice and springtails later...


I am not sure what the local woods will be like as it is MOD land and they do alot of military testing there. I am sure it would be fine though. 

This is going be a really noob question, what are springtails?


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

FallenAngel said:


> I am not sure what the local woods will be like as it is MOD land and they do alot of military testing there. I am sure it would be fine though.
> 
> This is going be a really noob question, what are springtails?


 









used as a viv janitor and feeder mate


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisfrog said:


> They say the cycle takes about 7 days, sometimes ive seen it sooner in a couple of cultures, at the moment i was making 4 cultures at a time and have found that its far too many lol i was overun with them and still am.
> 
> its hard to get the amount right. as they say to make a culture with new flys that have morphed from new cultures but this leads to having to many cultures to use. i may leave it awhile before making new cultures. :2thumb:


i also think i read that hydie when they first hatch are all male any 1 got any idea about this?


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> When did you stop? :whistling2:


About 1 last night. Still feel sick.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I am not sure what the local woods will be like as it is MOD land and they do alot of military testing there. I am sure it would be fine though.
> 
> *This is going be a really noob question, what are springtails?*


Springtails are relatively primitive, wingless insects that mostly live in leaflitter and feed on rotting debris- so they are quite useful in cleaning up 'phib vivs. They 'hop' by means of a folded 'fork' under their abdomens- so they can jump like crickets or locusts, but using the fork instead of legs. 'Phibs that eat very small prey (darts, bumblebee toads, mantellas etc) will eat them, but most people use them as a clean-up crew. they occur practically world-wide, but the sold ones are usually tropical. If you or a friend keep tropical fish, you can often get them for free, as they often make little colonies on and near the surface of the water.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Motherfuppers.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> Springtails are relatively primitive, wingless insects that mostly live in leaflitter and feed on rotting debris- so they are quite useful in cleaning up 'phib vivs. They 'hop' by means of a folded 'fork' under their abdomens- so they can jump like crickets or locusts, but using the fork instead of legs. 'Phibs that eat very small prey (darts, bumblebee toads, mantellas etc) will eat them, but most people use them as a clean-up crew. they occur practically world-wide, but the sold ones are usually tropical. If you or a friend keep tropical fish, you can often get them for free, *as they often make little colonies on and near the surface of the water*.


Yep ive seen this as they often hang out on the branch i have over my water and over the rocks, my darts go there looking for them and they actually look under the wood to find them, this is when they usually fall in and go for a swim lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This is why leaf litter is good, many layers of it. They will be living underneath the leaves so your frogs can forage, find food and keep interested.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> they often make little colonies on and near the surface of the water.


I had that in Eyeballs tank...Loads of em scuttling about on the surface tension of his waterbowl.

Odd thing tho...Never noticed any since I moved him tanks..


----------



## sambridge15

my cleaners obliterate my leaves ! still need to collect some earth worms though to help with the soil 

also any1 here have any idea why my red earth star is dying ? its leaves will go a greeny brown and die normaly it starts in the middle of the leaf though :devil: any ideas


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where is it planted?


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> my cleaners obliterate my leaves ! still need to collect some earth worms though to help with the soil
> 
> also any1 here have any idea why my red earth star is dying ? its leaves will go a greeny brown and die normaly it starts in the middle of the leaf though :devil: any ideas


Sounds like rot- what is the drainage like? Even though they are ground-living, they still have the epiphite intolerance for damp substrate. As for the worms, have you tried compost worms? They can take higher temps than standard earthworms.


----------



## manda88

Morning fellow phibbers, how are we all today? I want to go back to bed, even though I didn't get up yesterday til after midday, it was amazing. What did everyone get up to over the weekend?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Morning fellow phibbers, how are we all today? I want to go back to bed, even though I didn't get up yesterday til after midday, it was amazing. What did everyone get up to over the weekend?


 
Lazy!!! 

I am good, was up at 6 for work this morning and I worked all weekend  I have no life!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Lazy!!!
> 
> I am good, was up at 6 for work this morning and I worked all weekend  I have no life!


Jealous!!! Haha. And gutted having to work all weekend. I already want to throw a brick in someones face this morning.


----------



## detail3r

Afternoon you lot.

Another week off for me


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Jealous!!! Haha. And gutted having to work all weekend. I already want to throw a brick in someones face this morning.


not a morning person then 

im really grouchy in the morning and esley wound up


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

im ok in the morning, i usually get up bout 7ish habit getting up for work and find it hard to lay in even if i wanted to :censor:


----------



## LadyV

I am a morning person not out of choice out of being brought up by a workaholic mum up at 5-6 every ruddy day.
Even 16 years after moving away from home I still wake at 6 just now when I fall asleep again at weekends Im not hollared at lol.


----------



## stewie m

im not a morning person even if i have been getting same time for years


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Sounds like rot- what is the drainage like? Even though they are ground-living, they still have the epiphite intolerance for damp substrate. As for the worms, have you tried compost worms? They can take higher temps than standard earthworms.


its in a planter at the top of the viv ill leave off watering it see if that helps lol my babys tears are starting to yellow in places and my pretty red bromliads flower is dying  but thats just the flower not the plant 

gotta love planted tanks :lol2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

sambridge15 said:


> its in a planter at the top of the viv ill leave off watering it see if that helps lol my babys tears are starting to yellow in places and my pretty red bromliads flower is dying  but thats just the flower not the plant
> 
> gotta love planted tanks :lol2:


 
If you cut the flower out near the base i think that will make it last longer mate and maybe will produce pups


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisfrog said:


> If you cut the flower out near the base i think that will make it last longer mate and maybe will produce pups


yea i did for the 2 other broms but this 1 is more flower like im not fussed the woodlice are eating it at the same speed it is dying lol and the green leaves are all dandy still :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

just been out collecting some leaf litter and earht worms :no1: how is every1 else today ?


----------



## manda88

Well this section's been boring recently! Someone do something fun and tell us about it!!:whip:


----------



## detail3r

On sunday I had a massive roast dinner, followed 2 hours later by a 16oz steak and a Sundae that was so big I found a fudge cake in the middle of it!

I'mm still recovering now.


----------



## ipreferaflan

At the weekend I got drunk and danced with an old lady. I fell over and took her down with me. It was awesome because she couldn't get back up.

I'm at work and will be on the computer until like 1 so... let's make this thread fun again.


----------



## detail3r

ipreferaflan said:


> At the weekend I got drunk and danced with an old lady. I fell over and took her down with me. It was awesome because she couldn't get back up.


Pure win!


----------



## manda88

That's more like it! I didn't do anything fun like that at the weekend, I wish I'd knocked an old person over and eaten a 16oz steak 

On the plus side, I've finally sold that god damn sofa taking up space in my lounge! I advertised it on here for free but nobody wanted it, so I put it on ebay at a starting bid of 99p, and I've ended up getting £20 for it!
Oh, and by the way everyone, 13 DAYS TIL MY BIRTHDAY!!!! :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need a sofa now :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That's more like it! I didn't do anything fun like that at the weekend, I wish I'd knocked an old person over and eaten a 16oz steak
> 
> On the plus side, I've finally sold that god damn sofa taking up space in my lounge! I advertised it on here for free but nobody wanted it, so I put it on ebay at a starting bid of 99p, and I've ended up getting £20 for it!
> Oh, and by the way everyone, 13 DAYS TIL MY BIRTHDAY!!!! :no1:


Not bad at all. Second egg has shrivelled up. I don't know what I'm doing wrong!
At least the third (and most promising) egg seems to be swelling and looking healthy.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I need a sofa now :lol2:


 <3 the sig.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need a sofa now :lol2:


You wouldn't have wanted this one, it was really uncomfortable. However if you had said you needed one yesterday I would have let you have it for free!! :devil:



ipreferaflan said:


> Not bad at all. Second egg has shrivelled up. I don't know what I'm doing wrong!
> At least the third (and most promising) egg seems to be swelling and looking healthy.
> 
> 
> <3 the sig.


That's a shame about the mini egg, have you candled them or are they too small for that? Maybe they were never fertilised.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I could candle 'em I suppose. Apparently it's possible.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Even if the first clutch isn't successful, they're obviously willing to breed.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeah. She is anyway.

He has been looking at her for the past few days and really showing off his patterns.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Check my new fred lol


----------



## manda88

Awww Bryn <3 Martha 4eva!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Awww Bryn <3 Martha 4eva!


Bryn and Brynette.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Bryn and Brynette.


Martha. I miss Martha. I want her offspring. As in to buy it, not create it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Alas, poor Martha hasn't quite got the hang of producing offspring, yet!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yeah, poor Brynette. She is quite young still... I forgive her.


----------



## manda88

Exactly, she may have been too young to be able to produce healthy eggs, she is still pretty mini. What's the minimum age for them to start breeding? And are you actually calling her Brynette??


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Exactly, she may have been too young to be able to produce healthy eggs, she is still pretty mini. What's the minimum age for them to start breeding? And are you actually calling her Brynette??


 Gwendoline


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone have a preloved full membership I could borrow? pwetty please :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Exactly, she may have been too young to be able to produce healthy eggs, she is still pretty mini. What's the minimum age for them to start breeding? And are you actually calling her Brynette??


No idea. Ah well. It's all experience. She'll be poppin' 'em out in no time.


----------



## _jake_

Your threads really went tits up Manda!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Your threads really went tits up Manda!


:lol2: I know!! But hopefully if anyone actually has enough sense to search before they ask yet another question about it, they'll see it and see what people have said about 'do get this, but don't get that cos it'll get too big', so my work here is done! I have semi-succeeded.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Going to potentially buy a large exo terra containing a day gecko, whites tree frog and tomato frogs tomorrow :whistling2: :whip:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I'm really bored at work. How is everyone?


----------



## _jake_

Good thinking!


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'm really bored at work. How is everyone?


I'm good! I'm not gettign dressed today AT ALL. It's my day off from college and I have to be at Work Experience for 8am tomorrow:gasp: But it's getting me a weekend job there, starting this weekend hopefully:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> I'm good! I'm not gettign dressed today AT ALL. It's my day off from college and I have to be at Work Experience for 8am tomorrow:gasp: But it's getting me a weekend job there, starting this weekend hopefully:2thumb:


Awesome, nice on Jake. How are you enjoying college then.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Going to potentially buy a large exo terra containing a day gecko, whites tree frog and tomato frogs tomorrow :whistling2: :whip:


Jesus christ I can't believe how stupid people are to think they can house things like that together. I hope you're not paying very much for it! How are you going to house them all seperately?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Jesus christ I can't believe how stupid people are to think they can house things like that together. I hope you're not paying very much for it! How are you going to house them all seperately?


Guy is asking £50 for the lot, if the day gecko is of the giant varity I'll keep him in the big exo, the whites I wil qt for a few weeks in a rub.. not the best, but better than being in there...if all ok after that he can go in with my other 2... the tomato frogs, will probably have to go in a faunarium for now. I will see what its like when I get there tomorrow. Boyfriend is taking me round after work tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just had to say 'yes' before somone else who didnt have a clue got their hands on it!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Guy is asking £50 for the lot, if the day gecko is of the giant varity I'll keep him in the big exo, the whites I wil qt for a few weeks in a rub.. not the best, but better than being in there...if all ok after that he can go in with my other 2... the tomato frogs, will probably have to go in a faunarium for now. I will see what its like when I get there tomorrow. Boyfriend is taking me round after work tomorrow afternoon!


That's a fair price for all that then, however if it were me I'd sell the gecko and put the frogs in the big exo! And to be fair I'd have done the same if I'd seen that for sale near me, I'd have been too angry to leave it. Tomato frogs are f-ing awesome, I want some so badly! Definitely on my wishlist!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> That's a fair price for all that then, however if it were me I'd sell the gecko and put the frogs in the big exo! And to be fair I'd have done the same if I'd seen that for sale near me, I'd have been too angry to leave it. Tomato frogs are f-ing awesome, I want some so badly! Definitely on my wishlist!


You can have them if you want.... I'm more into my tree frogs :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, nice on Jake. How are you enjoying college then.


It's great. So funny at the amount of 'animal lovers' petrified at the sight of ickle corn snakes and 'huge' royal pythons:whistling2: I think im the only one more scared of the flaming hamsters than handling a Tarantula!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You can have them if you want.... I'm more into my tree frogs :whistling2:


I wish, there's no space for another exo in our flat unfortunately, we're too overrun with snakes! Thank you, though


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, I don't exactly have the space for everything either but I wanted to 'save' them.. I'm sure I'll sort something out.


----------



## REDDEV1L

YouTube - Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Amphibian Style

:lol2:




Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, I don't exactly have the space for everything either but I wanted to 'save' them.. I'm sure I'll sort something out.


I've lost half my desk space due to "saving" Sphinx and Amphi.
To be fair tho, I now know Amphi was desperate to be saved....a 3 3/4 inch cane toad does not belong in a 30x30x30 for over 6 months !! :bash:

But once she puts on a bit of weight and I can be sure she aint got worms or anything, she can join Pozzy, whose taken up landscaping in his spair time and decided to dig and hide under the birds nest furn....Every now and again the whole plant shakes...looks well funny.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> YouTube - Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Amphibian Style
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost half my desk space due to "saving" Sphinx and Amphi.
> To be fair tho, I now know Amphi was desperate to be saved....a 3 3/4 inch cane toad does not belong in a 30x30x30 for over 6 months !! :bash:
> 
> But once she puts on a bit of weight and I can be sure she aint got worms or anything, she can join Pozzy, whose taken up landscaping in his spair time and decided to dig and hide under the birds nest furn....Every now and again the whole plant shakes...looks well funny.


Lol. Gostoso continues to be 'invisible' most of the time, although I have simplified his tank a bit. The three Asians are much more bold at this stage.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Think I'm going to need more shelves! Arranged with the guy a 2.30 pick up tomorrow afternoon. Shall update with pictures etc when it's all home... I just hope he keeps his end of the bargain! And I don't get let down.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Would anyone want the tomato frogs if the 'deal' goes through tomorrow? I just don't have the space to keep them perminantly and to be honest, they arent really my thing. :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Does anyone want FREE tomato frogs?


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does anyone want FREE tomato frogs?


Why don't you want to keep them? I think they look pretty funny in a coolish kinda way.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does anyone want FREE tomato frogs?


I wish soooooo much that I could have them!!  Maybe take them into a local pet shop? But only one that knows what they're doing :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I would keep them, but they are coming in a mixed tank that needs to be split up and I don't have space for everything  The whites is ok because he can go with my others after a while and the gecko can probably stay if he's of the giant day gecko varity... But I just don't have the space and they are not really my thing.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does anyone want FREE tomato frogs?


 
I would love to take them but dont think I can fit anything else in my room


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Picking the tank up at 3


----------



## ilovetoads2

URG. Got my stuff from Dartfrog...spread the Kyoto spores...hope they take, java moss is much smaller than I thought it would be but it is a nice green and the plant I thought would spread in the marshy area cause it is a water plant...is those little floating leave things...oh well...should be getting broms soon...really hope this all turns out okay :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Always get your java moss from ebay!


----------



## stewie m

ilovetoads2 said:


> URG. Got my stuff from Dartfrog...spread the Kyoto spores...hope they take, java moss is much smaller than I thought it would be but it is a nice green and the plant I thought would spread in the marshy area cause it is a water plant...is those little floating leave things...oh well...should be getting broms soon...really hope this all turns out okay :devil:


dart frog viv??

im sure it will turn ot fine


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bored.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just had my first driving lesson. It was awesome.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Just had my first driving lesson. It was awesome.


Welcome to the world of driving! What car are you learning in?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Just had my first driving lesson. It was awesome.


Good stuff. I hated mine!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Welcome to the world of driving! What car are you learning in?


I didn't look. I don't know cars.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Good stuff. I hated mine!


I just went for a little drive with him. He got me to do a turn in the road a couple of times and I got all the way up to FOURTH GEAR :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I stalled constantly for the first 5 lessons!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I stalled constantly for the first 5 lessons!


Oh blimes. I only stalled 3 times. I have good clutch control apparently.


----------



## detail3r

It's when you have to pay MOT, Tax, Insurance, Fuel, general running costs plus the initial purchase of the car it becomes less awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> It's when you have to pay MOT, Tax, Insurance, Fuel, general running costs plus the initial purchase of the car it becomes less awesome.


This is why I'm moving next to a bus stop.


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh blimes. I only stalled 3 times. I have good clutch control apparently.


 
i have good knob control


----------



## ipreferaflan

stewie m said:


> i have good knob control


...


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> ...


thats wht the driving instruter thinks aparently


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Blimey what a day! Collected the tank and various critters.. I'll post pics in a bit.. The tomato frogs are massive!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Blimey what a day! Collected the tank and various critters.. I'll post pics in a bit.. The tomato frogs are massive!


I need pics of said frogs! :devil: I love tomato frogs so much.

Going back to driving, I'm going to toot my own horn (excellent pun right there) and say that I was fabulous when I first started, I stalled once in my first lesson and had around 12 lessons before I passed my test. I learnt in a Toyota Yaris Diesel and it was awesome. I failed my first driving test cos some douche came round the roundabout without indicating, so I thought they'd be going straight on past me rather than coming round in front of me, so I started pulling out and then had to slam the brakes on, so I failed! Also the fact that I had to do it in a petrol because another learner wrote off the Yaris like a week before my test! I passed second time though when I was back in another Yaris and my test exam man wasn't an arse hole like the first one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I need pics of said frogs! :devil: I love tomato frogs so much.
> 
> Going back to driving, I'm going to toot my own horn (excellent pun right there) and say that I was fabulous when I first started, I stalled once in my first lesson and had around 12 lessons before I passed my test. I learnt in a Toyota Yaris Diesel and it was awesome. I failed my first driving test cos some douche came round the roundabout without indicating, so I thought they'd be going straight on past me rather than coming round in front of me, so I started pulling out and then had to slam the brakes on, so I failed! Also the fact that I had to do it in a petrol because another learner wrote off the Yaris like a week before my test! I passed second time though when I was back in another Yaris and my test exam man wasn't an arse hole like the first one.


I passed first time. Just sayin.

I had to do a theory (35 questions) and a practical. My license cost me £12.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I passed first time. Just sayin.
> 
> I had to do a theory (35 questions) and a practical. My license cost me £12.


People who pass second time are best! I think I got 34/35 on the theory, I practiced looooads cos we used to have a practice cd for on the computer. My test cost me like £47 both times! But I didn't pay so it's all good.


----------



## _jake_

I'm skiving from college! Shuuuuushhhh!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> People who pass second time are best!


Took me 2 goes on my practical...First one I got 7 Majors, 16 Minors (Or 6 Majors & 17 Minors...summit like that) but ALL the Majors were for Observation. :bash:

Managed to pass second time round eventhough I had the "evil bitch" examiner....but she had a cold that day :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I swear I rolled back on a hill, but I got away with it.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Took me 2 goes on my practical...First one I got 7 Majors, 16 Minors (Or 6 Majors & 17 Minors...summit like that) but ALL the Majors were for Observation. :bash:
> 
> Managed to pass second time round eventhough I had the "evil bitch" examiner....but she had a cold that day :lol2:


7 majors!! Haha, you say they were just for observation but if they were majors then they must have been pretty horrific!! :lol2: What did you do, not stop at roundabouts and junctions!? Brilliant!


----------



## detail3r

2nd timer here too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I hate driving. Unless there's no other cars on the road, then I can drive properly.


----------



## RhianB87

I failed my first one with 3 majors, 2 were not looking in my mirrors and the 3rd was because i messed up my turn in the road, but I didnt hit the curb and did it in 5 turns so I dont know why I got a major but the woman was a bitch!

I have my second test booked for next week!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I had 10 driving lessons and passed both my practical, and theory first time, I passed my practical with 3 minors- oh yeah!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've had 8 lessons and I'm still too nervous about it, so decided driving wasn't for me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I had 10 driving lessons and passed both my practical, and theory first time, I passed my practical with 3 minors- oh yeah!!!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


9 minors! 2 for not indicating.


----------



## manda88

I'd hate not to be able to drive now, I hated having to rely on other people to drive me places or get the bus. As soon as I got my car I felt so much more independent and could just do whatever the hell I wanted! I only had the one major on my first test and about 7 minors, so I think I would have failed anyway even if I hadn't had that major. Can't remember what the limit is on minors.
I love going on really long journeys, it's fun to just sit at one speed for ages on the motorway, although I hate having people in front of me. Last night there was a car in front of me doing 90mph, but because I hated the fact he was in front of me so much, I overtook him, I was much happier after that!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'd hate not to be able to drive now, I hated having to rely on other people to drive me places or get the bus. As soon as I got my car I felt so much more independent and could just do whatever the hell I wanted! I only had the one major on my first test and about 7 minors, so I think I would have failed anyway even if I hadn't had that major. Can't remember what the limit is on minors.
> I love going on really long journeys, it's fun to just sit at one speed for ages on the motorway, although I hate having people in front of me. Last night there was a car in front of me doing 90mph, but because I hated the fact he was in front of me so much, I overtook him, I was much happier after that!


I like the independence, just the driving itself gets boring!

I'd have done the same, I like the fast lane all to myself.

I will miss having a car, but I'm just going to insure myself on Caroline's.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like the independence, just the driving itself gets boring!
> 
> I'd have done the same, I like the fast lane all to myself.
> 
> I will miss having a car, but I'm just going to insure myself on Caroline's.


We were both in the 'slow' lane with absolutely nobody else around, everyone else seems to think that 70mph is fast enough, they have much to learn. The thing that does my head in is people who sit in the middle lane when there's nobody in the slow lane to be overtaken, it's like move the F**K over!! Even worse when they're sat in the fast lane doing 70, cos then you can't undertake them, and all you can do is flash them yet they still ignore you. :devil:
Me and Matt share our car, we used to have one each, but he's thinking of getting a diesel 306 so we can use it for long journeys and stuff, cos the Mazda rinsed fuel.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> We were both in the 'slow' lane with absolutely nobody else around, everyone else seems to think that 70mph is fast enough, they have much to learn. The thing that does my head in is people who sit in the middle lane when there's nobody in the slow lane to be overtaken, it's like move the F**K over!! Even worse when they're sat in the fast lane doing 70, cos then you can't undertake them, and all you can do is flash them yet they still ignore you. :devil:
> Me and Matt share our car, we used to have one each, but he's thinking of getting a diesel 306 so we can use it for long journeys and stuff, cos the Mazda rinsed fuel.


I always undertake.

She drives like a 1.1 Hyundai something I can barely fit in. Ugh!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I always undertake.
> 
> She drives like a 1.1 Hyundai something I can barely fit in. Ugh!


I only undertake on the M25 cos that's the only motorway where it's legal to do so I think, but I must admit I have undertaken several people before for not getting out my way.

I'd imagine that little Hyundai is either the i10 or the Getz, either way, gutted!! The Getz is quite cute though for a little car. You're going to LOVE the downgrade from the 2.2 or whatever the Vectra was :lol2: you'll probably end up getting out and pushing it to make it go faster!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I only undertake on the M25 cos that's the only motorway where it's legal to do so I think, but I must admit I have undertaken several people before for not getting out my way.
> 
> I'd imagine that little Hyundai is either the i10 or the Getz, either way, gutted!! The Getz is quite cute though for a little car. You're going to LOVE the downgrade from the 2.2 or whatever the Vectra was :lol2: you'll probably end up getting out and pushing it to make it go faster!


2.2 Sri. That car was so nice. Now I have this.....

I put my foot down and it doesn't move, just revs and sounds like it's going to blow up!


----------



## _jake_

Yo biatches


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 2.2 Sri. That car was so nice. Now I have this.....
> 
> I put my foot down and it doesn't move, just revs and sounds like it's going to blow up!


Haha, nightmare!! I don't think I'd be able to downgrade to anything smaller than a 1.6 now, even that would be pushing it I think. I know it sounds stupid, but once you've driven a fast car, everything else feels slow as sh*t, I'd get so annoyed driving a 1.1.



_jake_ said:


> Yo biatches


Yo, Jake! Hows your mum getting on? Oh and you of course!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> 2.2 Sri. That car was so nice. Now I have this.....
> 
> I put my foot down and it doesn't move, just revs and sounds like it's going to blow up!


Much cheaper to run though i'd imagine.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Yo, Jake! Hows your mum getting on? Oh and you of course!


She's okay. In lots of pain can hardly move much because of her CFS (I'm sure Morgan can vouch for that!) But she's battling on:flrt: I'm good, college is great! Should be starting weekend work at my local fish shop soon:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> She's okay. In lots of pain can hardly move much because of her CFS (I'm sure Morgan can vouch for that!) But she's battling on:flrt: I'm good, college is great! *Should be starting weekend work at my local fish shop soon*:no1:


Ah wicked! I'll have 3 battered sausages and a medium chips please.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> She's okay. In lots of pain can hardly move much because of her CFS (I'm sure Morgan can vouch for that!) But she's battling on:flrt: I'm good, college is great! Should be starting weekend work at my local fish shop soon:no1:


Bless her, send her our love!! That'll be good for you to start earning a bit of dosh, imagine all the pets you can buy!


----------



## stewie m

dam this cup of tea is good


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Ah wicked! I'll have 3 battered sausages and a medium chips please.


Not that fish shop:devil:



manda88 said:


> Bless her, send her our love!! That'll be good for you to start earning a bit of dosh, imagine all the pets you can buy!


will do! I know! Might get some Darts in the future:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/591560-help-i-fink-my-lizards.html 


I want to go and correct every single word in that post! I know its a serious one but come on!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/591560-help-i-fink-my-lizards.html
> 
> 
> I want to go and correct every single word in that post! I know its a serious one but come on!!


:lol2: I just read that (well tried to)


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/591560-help-i-fink-my-lizards.html
> 
> 
> I want to go and correct every single word in that post! I know its a serious one but come on!!


omg and i thorght i couldn't spell


----------



## RhianB87

The more I read it the more annoyed I get with the spelling!!

Where are the fellow spelling Nazis


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> The more I read it the more annoyed I get with the spelling!!
> 
> Where are the fellow spelling Nazis


Where are the fellow spelling Nazis?


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where are the fellow spelling Nazis?


 
People who hate bad spelling/grammar... Or it is just me and people at work that say that :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> The more I read it the more annoyed I get with the spelling!!
> 
> Where are the fellow spelling Nazis


Here I am!! She sounds like a chav anyway, spelling things like 'lyk', my favourite sentence was 'dont bova yeah'. She's an idiot for not taking it to the vets sooner, it's another case of if you can't afford vets fees, don't buy the animal, it's that simple!! :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> People who hate bad spelling/grammar... Or it is just me and people at work that say that :whistling2:



People who hate bad spelling and grammar. Or is it just me and people at work who say that?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Here I am!! She sounds like a chav anyway, spelling things like 'lyk', my favourite sentence was 'dont bova yeah'. She's an idiot for not taking it to the vets sooner, it's another case of if you can't afford vets fees, don't buy the animal, it's that simple!! :bash:


 
Yeah I have gone without before to take animals to the vets, paid off a chuck of my credit cards for them the cat fell ill so back to maxing it out again but o well!


My mum wants to put the goldfish tank back downstairs so I will have more room in my room for another tank


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah I have gone without before to take animals to the vets, paid off a chuck of my credit cards for them the cat fell ill so back to maxing it out again but o well!


I'd rather havd a maxed out credit card than a dead frog/snake, I'd be distraught of I lost any of my animals. I panic over anything, like when I could see light coming out the bottom of Oliver's eye, and when she had a tiny mark on her face that turned out to be nothing :lol2: but I'd rather be safe than sorry!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'd rather havd a maxed out credit card than a dead frog/snake, I'd be distraught of I lost any of my animals. I panic over anything, like when I could see light coming out the bottom of Oliver's eye, and when she had a tiny mark on her face that turned out to be nothing :lol2: but I'd rather be safe than sorry!


Yup same here! I worry about everything with my animals! I was glad I am like it because we nearly lost our hamster to wet tail a few weeks ago but thankfully rushing her to the vets saved her, even though I couldnt really afford it but thats life, you have pets you pay for them!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yup same here! I worry about everything with my animals! I was glad I am like it because we nearly lost our hamster to wet tail a few weeks ago but thankfully rushing her to the vets saved her, even though I couldnt really afford it but thats life, you have pets you pay for them!


Bless, I lost a hammy to wet tail when I was little, they lived for ages! My first one was called Kimberley, then I had Widget, then Squidge, and then last year I had my only male hamster, Wiggle! Wiggle was so awesome


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Bless, I lost a hammy to wet tail when I was little, they lived for ages! My first one was called Kimberley, then I had Widget, then Squidge, and then last year I had my only male hamster, Wiggle! Wiggle was so awesome
> 
> image


 
Its a horrible illness 

Aww cute hamster. I dont have any good photos of mine yet. She is a bit mental and wont stand still for photos!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What is wet tail?


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> What is wet tail?


 

http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/hamster_wet_tail.htm


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its a horrible illness
> 
> Aww cute hamster. I dont have any good photos of mine yet. She is a bit mental and wont stand still for photos!


I never really knew what it was cos I was so young when I had my first three, they seemed to live for ages but I don't know how long they actually lived for :lol2: I really miss Wiggle, he died in June last year. I really want to get another one, but I think I'll leave it for a while as I still think it's too soon after Wiggle went, plus there's not really anywhere for one to go, cos it'd either be next to the hungry snakes or hungry Diglett!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> http://www.petwebsite.com/hamsters/hamster_wet_tail.htm


I had that in Egypt.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I never really knew what it was cos I was so young when I had my first three, they seemed to live for ages but I don't know how long they actually lived for :lol2: I really miss Wiggle, he died in June last year. I really want to get another one, but I think I'll leave it for a while as I still think it's too soon after Wiggle went, plus there's not really anywhere for one to go, cos it'd either be next to the hungry snakes or hungry Diglett!!


 
Haha poor hamster getting stuck between those two! 

We had a great hamster when I was younger called Goldy, until my brother left his cage open. Then he became lunch


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Jazz cost me £600 the night he died. I don't regret maxing out my credit card for him.. at least I tried


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Heh. My dog killed my gerbil when I was 12. I've never been so upset in my life.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Haha poor hamster getting stuck between those two!
> 
> We had a great hamster when I was younger called Goldy, until my brother left his cage open. Then he became lunch


Aww that's awful, that's one of the worst ways to lose a pet  Wiggle died while me and Matt were on holiday, nobody fed him or checked on him while we were away. There wasn't one piece of food left in his cage, not even in a little stash they usually make hidden away somewhere, I was devastated. I think he only died shortly before I found him cos he was still in rigor mortis. Even thinking about it is bringing on the waterworks!!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Jazz cost me £600 the night he died. I don't regret maxing out my credit card for him.. at least I tried


Exactly, you can't put a price on love!! My rabbit had a stroke and needed an injection which cost about £80 of my mum's money, but the rabbit died like the next day. I got her for my 10th birthday and I was 16 when she died, not sure how long rabbits live for but considering she was an outdoor in a hutch bunny, I don't think she did too badly.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Heh. My dog killed my gerbil when I was 12. I've never been so upset in my life.


That's awful, I don't like dogs. Especially ones that kill other pets!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's awful, I don't like dogs. Especially ones that kill other pets!


I don't like dogs!

Woof Wooof feed me walk me wah wah wah.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Jazz cost me £600 the night he died. I don't regret maxing out my credit card for him.. at least I tried


Yeah thats what it is about, trying everything you can to help your pets. 
Our cat cost about £400 in total 6 months ago. The first vet said he wasnt worth keeping alive because he was an old cat with fluid on his chest, but we said we wanted to try whatever it cost. And thankfully the old chap is still with us.

This is my baby, he has been with me since I was 4! I love the old boy even though he was a hamster killer in his younger days!! :flrt:














manda88 said:


> Aww that's awful, that's one of the worst ways to lose a pet  Wiggle died while me and Matt were on holiday, nobody fed him or checked on him while we were away. There wasn't one piece of food left in his cage, not even in a little stash they usually make hidden away somewhere, I was devastated. I think he only died shortly before I found him cos he was still in rigor mortis. Even thinking about it is bringing on the waterworks!!


Aww poor hamster  I bet you werent nice to the people that were meant to be looking after him!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't like dogs!
> 
> Woof Wooof feed me walk me wah wah wah.


Precisely!



FallenAngel said:


> Yeah thats what it is about, trying everything you can to help your pets.
> Our cat cost about £400 in total 6 months ago. The first vet said he wasnt worth keeping alive because he was an old cat with fluid on his chest, but we said we wanted to try whatever it cost. And thankfully the old chap is still with us.
> 
> This is my baby, he has been with me since I was 4! I love the old boy even though he was a hamster killer in his younger days!! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww poor hamster  I bet you werent nice to the people that were meant to be looking after him!


Cute kitty, if a vets told me my pet wasn't worth keeping alive, I'd shove a syringe full of death up their arse. A woman I work with's cat got run over a month or so ago now, and the cat's back legs were basically ruined, the cat was in immense pain and it was smack in the face obvious that it needed to be PTS, but the vets kept saying oh but if we do this and you pay for this, then she might get better, so she ended up forking out £2500 to do things like making the cat swim even though it's hind legs were crushed and broken, and then they put her down anyway. I will never ever ever in a million years go to that vets, even if they're the last vet in the world.
It was Matt's family looking after the hammy :lol2: to be fair, I forgot to ask them to look after him, but he was next to some of the other family pets, so I'd have thought they'd see him there. Not much that we can do about it now though I suppose!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't like dogs!
> 
> Woof Wooof feed me walk me wah wah wah.


sh!t sh!t stink stink fur fur dribble dribble love me, love me.

No.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> sh!t sh!t stink stink fur fur dribble dribble love me, love me.
> 
> No.


:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Precisely!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute kitty, if a vets told me my pet wasn't worth keeping alive, I'd shove a syringe full of death up their arse. A woman I work with's cat got run over a month or so ago now, and the cat's back legs were basically ruined, the cat was in immense pain and it was smack in the face obvious that it needed to be PTS, but the vets kept saying oh but if we do this and you pay for this, then she might get better, so she ended up forking out £2500 to do things like making the cat swim even though it's hind legs were crushed and broken, and then they put her down anyway. I will never ever ever in a million years go to that vets, even if they're the last vet in the world.
> It was Matt's family looking after the hammy :lol2: to be fair, I forgot to ask them to look after him, but he was next to some of the other family pets, so I'd have thought they'd see him there. Not much that we can do about it now though I suppose!


Poor cat  As an owner I would of thought they could say enough is enough for the animal. I dont want to see the same vet again that told us to put him to sleep, without at least trying on tablet which in the end saved his life.


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> My mum wants to put the goldfish tank back downstairs so I will have more room in my room for another tank


Oooo. Tell me more:notworthy:



ipreferaflan said:


> sh!t sh!t stink stink fur fur dribble dribble love me, love me.
> 
> No.


That's my cat, not my dog!:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Some vets are just stupid.
I had a rabbit yrs ago, but when she was 9 months old, one of the neighbourhood kids dropped her and broke her leg.
Mum took her to the vets and the vet advised her to buy another rabbit...I think his words were something like 'it's only a rabbit' :bash:

Went to a different place and got a splint put on and some painkillers or whatever, and she lived til she was 10 !!

Piccy from my folder


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just went outside looking for the cat and BLAM!

This guy was hopping around.









He was about the size of an adult FBT. Gorgeous little fellow.

I popped him on a rock up by the stream in my garden and he hopped away. I took this blind shot (it was PITCH BLACK!)


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Oooo. Tell me more:notworthy:
> 
> 
> That's my cat, not my dog!:lol2:


Haha I havent decided yet. I doubt I will be allowed a snake anytime soon so we shall see what I can convince my mum to let me have!



ipreferaflan said:


> Just went outside looking for the cat and BLAM!
> 
> This guy was hopping around.
> image
> 
> He was about the size of an adult FBT. Gorgeous little fellow.
> 
> I popped him on a rock up by the stream in my garden and he hopped away. I took this blind shot (it was PITCH BLACK!)
> 
> image


Thats an amazing colour! I've never seen them that colour



REDDEV1L said:


> Some vets are just stupid.
> I had a rabbit yrs ago, but when she was 9 months old, one of the neighbourhood kids dropped her and broke her leg.
> Mum took her to the vets and the vet advised her to buy another rabbit...I think his words were something like 'it's only a rabbit' :bash:
> 
> Went to a different place and got a splint put on and some painkillers or whatever, and she lived til she was 10 !!
> 
> Piccy from my folder
> 
> image


Aww poor thing  

Thats more or less what the vet said about my cat. He is old so isnt worth trying to save!


----------



## REDDEV1L

ipreferaflan said:


> Just went outside looking for the cat and BLAM!
> 
> This guy was hopping around.
> image
> 
> He was about the size of an adult FBT. Gorgeous little fellow.
> 
> I popped him on a rock up by the stream in my garden and he hopped away. I took this blind shot (it was PITCH BLACK!)
> 
> image


Hope he can find plenty food in your garden...doesnt look fat enough yet...although its warmer down there in the channel so he's probably got plenty time to munch before brum'

A couple of my bufo started out the same colour as that one...but the 2 im left with are very drab im comparison


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Haha I havent decided yet. I doubt I will be allowed a snake anytime soon so we shall see what I can convince my mum to let me have!


How bigs your fancy tank? Never kept them 'properly' so Thinking about getting a pair but haven't got the space for the recommended aquarium size. Or sometimes we have rescue goldies come in from being kept in bowls, so i might sit out and wait for some to brought in I could rescue. Or get some F8 Puffers!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Haha I havent decided yet. I doubt I will be allowed a snake anytime soon so we shall see what I can convince my mum to let me have!


Gay mossy frogs :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> How bigs your fancy tank? Never kept them 'properly' so Thinking about getting a pair but haven't got the space for the recommended aquarium size. Or sometimes we have rescue goldies come in from being kept in bowls, so i might sit out and wait for some to brought in I could rescue. Or get some F8 Puffers!
> image


 
Its only about 2-3 foot I think, which is a bit small for my two but its all I can get at the moment (dont tell the fish section or I may get killed!) I hope to up grade them soon.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Gay mossy frogs :whistling2::lol2:


 
They can have a party with my gay FBT's!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> They can have a party with my gay FBT's!


Ah yes we have discussed this already! What was it, invisible fire bellied mossy frogs? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Its only about 2-3 foot I think, which is a bit small for my two but its all I can get at the moment (dont tell the fish section or I may get killed!) I hope to up grade them soon.


Cool. I'm in fish section most of the time:whistling2: Considering your nice I wont kill you:no1: but they say around 3ft for one plus 10G per extra fish so I.e next size up: victory: I havent got space though:devil: Puffer it is


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Cool. I'm in fish section most of the time:whistling2: Considering your nice I wont kill you:no1: but they say around 3ft for one plus 10G per extra fish so I.e next size up: victory: I havent got space though:devil: Puffer it is


 
Hehe thanks, thats good to know. I know my guys need a bigger tank and hopefully he will get one soon but at the mo they are ok in what they are in. They can still swim around fine so they can cope


----------



## _jake_

Aslong as you have a decent filter and do regular water changes they'll be fine.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Man... don't get me started on the practical fish keeping's idea ot tank sizes :lol2:
if it looks ok.. it probably is ok :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Man... don't get me started on the practical fish keeping's idea ot tank sizes :lol2:
> if it looks ok.. it probably is ok :2thumb:


 
Haha. The fish hardly move anyways, mine is like the horned frog of the fish world. sits doing nothing until its dinner time!


----------



## _jake_

Haha yeah, people/forums all have different volumes they recommend. So hard to realise whats okay or recommended. There isn't any police nor set guidelines for every fish so aslong as they have room to swim/grow and have no physical illnessess its more than likely okay.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

WOOOHOOOOO Hopefully moving on Friday!


----------



## detail3r

I wish I could rid of this friggin' glass condensation!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> WOOOHOOOOO Hopefully moving on Friday!


:cheers::2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> WOOOHOOOOO Hopefully moving on Friday!


Whey well done! Are you coming to Portsmouth?


----------



## detail3r

One of my frogs seems to have gone missing :/


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Whey well done! Are you coming to Portsmouth?


Doubt it, not unless my health improves.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> One of my frogs seems to have gone missing :/


Skulking under a plant somewhere?


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Skulking under a plant somewhere?


Found after 45 minutes of searching! Hiding at the very top of the tank in a brom - ninja stylee.

Also, I am thinking of naming them :

Satsuki
Taiki
Itsuki
Akemi

They seem to be packing the flies away now


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> *Found after 45 minutes of searching!* Hiding at the very top of the tank in a brom - ninja stylee.
> 
> Also, I am thinking of naming them :
> 
> Satsuki
> Taiki
> Itsuki
> Akemi
> 
> They seem to be packing the flies away now


Yay!:2thumb:
Why those names in particular?


----------



## RhianB87

Artificial Plants

Would these plants be safe to put in with Boris. I think he will trash live plants so going to get some nice fake ones


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

They look fab! I might get some for my whites.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> They look fab! I might get some for my whites.


 
They arent to expensive either so hopefully he will like them.


Just looked delivery is £14!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

<3 Matt Cardle. Everyone else on the X Factor sucks ass, especially Mary and Katie Wasiielslelelllels.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> <3 Matt Cardle. Everyone else on the X Factor sucks ass, especially Mary and Katie Wasiielslelelllels.


Nicolo is quite good- and that Cher girlie:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Nicolo is quite good- and that Cher girlie:whistling2:


Yeah I like Nicolo, he was a bit iffy at first but he got better as the song went on I think! Cher.....hmmmm....:lol2:
Diva Fever has one very good singer, the other guy looks like he doesn't know what he's doing! It's like Jedward all over again!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Yeah I like Nicolo, he was a bit iffy at first but he got better as the song went on I think! Cher.....hmmmm....:lol2:
> Diva Fever has one very good singer, the other guy looks like he doesn't know what he's doing! It's like Jedward all over again!


I was joking. It really is a bonkers selection, this year, which is fun.


EDIT: Aiden to win!


----------



## ipreferaflan

All Matt Cardle has is an average voice. Honestly, heard it before.
They need someone who is new, refreshing and can write their own material.

Sadly, if you can do that you don't have to go on the x-factor. Waissel is the most unique and stand-out contestant. She has style.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I was joking. It really is a bonkers selection, this year, which is fun.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Aiden to win!


I can't tell when people are joking or not on here :lol2: They do have a great selection this year, everyone is so different from one another.



ipreferaflan said:


> All Matt Cardle has is an average voice. Honestly, heard it before.
> They need someone who is new, refreshing and can write their own material.
> 
> Sadly, if you can do that you don't have to go on the x-factor. Waissel is the most unique and stand-out contestant. She has style.


I love Matt Cardle, his voice is certainly not average! There are loads of people like him out there, it's true, but I really really like his voice. Guys that can sing are hot. Well, hot guys that can sing are hot.
I think Katie is so annoying, I don't like anything about her, her voice is annoying, her attitude is annoying, she loves herself, and her voice is nothing special.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> I can't tell when people are joking or not on here :lol2: They do have a great selection this year, everyone is so different from one another.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Matt Cardle, his voice is certainly not average! There are loads of people like him out there, it's true, but I really really like his voice. Guys that can sing are hot. Well, hot guys that can sing are hot.
> I think Katie is so annoying, I don't like anything about her, her voice is annoying, her attitude is annoying, she loves herself, and her voice is nothing special.


so are hot guys that cant sing still hot, im confused:blowup:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> so are hot guys that cant sing still hot, im confused:blowup:


Correct, the singing is just a bonus! I love guys that can sing :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Xfactor = :zzz:


----------



## _jake_

Aiden is amazing! So much emotion when he sings. Cher has attitidute, she'll get far. One Direction aren't the usual 'teen girl loves us type band' and actually really do have something different. Mary is good too, but she wont get far. That nicole should leave. now. Diva fever need to stop being to camp, its annoying and they'll end up in pontins. Paije NEEDS to sing beatiful girls - Sean Kingston!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Xfactor = :zzz:


This.

I heard Cheryl Cole killed some black girl or something though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> This.
> 
> *I heard Cheryl Cole killed some black girl or something though.*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


We can start our own 'That plastic chavey :censor: is Spawn of the Devil' thread!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like Cheryl.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Here's my gecko I got in the mixed tank.... he's a lot brighter in colour in real life, but i'm not sure if he's about to shed or something.


----------



## sambridge15

i finally made my own sucesfull ff culture today huzza lots of maggots! 2 weeks till pras and dart frogs :mf_dribble:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Still waiting on mine to show something, although my first try with just a few flies dried out and went mouldy...but i've managed to culture wild ff's with nothing more than fresh orange juice and kitchen roll :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

FAO MANDA AND ANYONE ELSE WHO LIKES PYGMY CHAMELEONS:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/592762-pygmy-chameleons-r-brevicaudatus.html

Next.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> FAO MANDA AND ANYONE ELSE WHO LIKES PYGMY CHAMELEONS:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/592762-pygmy-chameleons-r-brevicaudatus.html
> 
> Next.


Not enough pics of Martha! I LOVE HER!!!


----------



## detail3r

Any one know the names of any european dart from forums?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Today sucked a bit


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Today sucked a bit


 
Why?? What Happened??


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its a bit pathetic really, My boyfriend was supposed to be staying over tonight so I had planned a dvd etc and I've been looking forward to it.. then he tells me he can't stay because he has to get up early do 'stuff' tomorrow..probably uni stuff and I understand its important but he leaves it until the last min to tell me. It feels like I hardly see him now and its all 'uni this uni that  

He did come over for a couple of hours though, so I shouldnt really complain.


----------



## detail3r

Does anyone know if Silver Birch is safe to use in frog vivs? I can't find any info on it atm.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its a bit pathetic really, My boyfriend was supposed to be staying over tonight so I had planned a dvd etc and I've been looking forward to it.. then he tells me he can't stay because he has to get up early do 'stuff' tomorrow..probably uni stuff and I understand its important but he leaves it until the last min to tell me. It feels like I hardly see him now and its all 'uni this uni that
> 
> He did come over for a couple of hours though, so I shouldnt really complain.


 
That sucks  Tell him to be more prepared and sort it out earlier so you can still see each other. Can't he stay over and leave early in the morning?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> That sucks  Tell him to be more prepared and sort it out earlier so you can still see each other. Can't he stay over and leave early in the morning?


Yeah I'll have a word, it's a masters degree though so it's pretty intense and he'll be going away a lot. I understand that he won't have much time anymore, but it's little things like that that upset me sometimes.


----------



## manda88

I genuinely feel like I'm going to kill someone today. I'm KNACKERED and the woman who works opposite me hasn't shut up all flippin' morning about her boring-ass life. And she keeps whispering!!! ARRRGHGHHHHHHHAHRSHRASAEHTGHHEKFGMAERIG!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah I'll have a word, it's a masters degree though so it's pretty intense and he'll be going away a lot. I understand that he won't have much time anymore, but it's little things like that that upset me sometimes.


It might be worth trying to find even just a day a week where you can see each other.  Hope it all gets sorted out. 



manda88 said:


> I genuinely feel like I'm going to kill someone today. I'm KNACKERED and the woman who works opposite me hasn't shut up all flippin' morning about her boring-ass life. And she keeps whispering!!! ARRRGHGHHHHHHHAHRSHRASAEHTGHHEKFGMAERIG!


Do it! No-one will notice if one person is missing


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Do it! No-one will notice if one person is missing


They'll notice if she's not here, it's about 500 decibels quieter when she's not here. Everyone will appreciate it though, I may carry this murder out!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> They'll notice if she's not here, it's about 500 decibels quieter when she's not here. Everyone will appreciate it though, I may carry this murder out!


If it will be appreciated I am sure everyone will choose to not notice


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Chill out haha.

Send her on errands.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> If it will be appreciated I am sure everyone will choose to not notice


I'll give it a try!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Chill out haha.
> 
> Send her on errands.


This is how angry she makes me! She's done f*** all work all morning and she only works til 1pm. She went home just now to go and do something non work related, and then she came back and made a personal call on the work phone, and is basically just retarded. She doesn't know how to do anything, like right now she's trying to work out how to send something recorded delivery.
I'm being a hypocrite when I say she's done no work, but I have done more than her!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

On a lighter note :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I've just finished cleaning all the glass on my vivs, touching up paintwork, draining the excess water, pruning plants and NOW I'm waiting for what I sincerely hope is my last plant delivery, picking up some mew glass lids and I am well and truly FINISHED.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> On a lighter note :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I've just finished cleaning all the glass on my vivs, touching up paintwork, draining the excess water, pruning plants and NOW I'm waiting for what I sincerely hope is my last plant delivery, picking up some mew glass lids and I am well and truly FINISHED.


And then you can buy some froggies! :2thumb: How many tanks do you have to fill? I know you're getting leucs, but what else are you planning on? Matt is probably getting some leucs, and I want to put a pair of R. Amazonica into the 30x30x45.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have two tanks. Remember the one with the pebble background?

I'll probably go up to DF and make an impulse buy!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have two tanks. Remember the one with the pebble background?
> 
> I'll probably go up to DF and make an impulse buy!


I thought you had like 5. Good plan though, it'll be like pic-n-mix, but with the same sweets in each bag! If you do go, I may send you on a mission to pick me some up too :gasp: when do you think you'd go?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I thought you had like 5. Good plan though, it'll be like pic-n-mix, but with the same sweets in each bag! If you do go, I may send you on a mission to pick me some up too :gasp: when do you think you'd go?


I have one fish tank I built for mummmmyyyyyy. Two large tanks in the garden and a few I sold on.

No idea! I might actually fill this one first. It will no doubt be tincs or galacs I'd have thought.

I'd keep yours if you did :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have one fish tank I built for mummmmyyyyyy. Two large tanks in the garden and a few I sold on.
> 
> No idea! I might actually fill this one first. It will no doubt be tincs or galacs I'd have thought.
> 
> I'd keep yours if you did :gasp:


I'd hunt you down. I KNOW YOUR NAME! Just not your surname.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yes I WANT leucs, Just need to sell these Mossy frogs :whistling2: hopefully will before the show and maybe I can pick some leucs up there.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes I WANT leucs, Just need to sell these Mossy frogs :whistling2: hopefully will before the show and maybe I can pick some leucs up there.


What, and set up the tank in the space between then and the show? I don't think so!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> What, and set up the tank in the space between then and the show? I don't think so!


Yeah there is that:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> What, and set up the tank in the space between then and the show? I don't think so!


 
Matt, You've been told!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

*yawn* I was going to go out and buy some now ear phones, because mine have broken...couldnt be bothered in the end, so bought them online!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My glass should have been ready at 3. It is not. Bah.


----------



## manda88

Missed out on the 11,000th post!! Damn it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Missed out on the 11,000th post!! Damn it!


Ooo that was mine!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo that was mine!


:diablo:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hurry the fap up GLASS MAN.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hurry the fap up GLASS MAN.


He's probably building his own viv out of it right now.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> :diablo:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> He's probably building his own viv out of it right now.


 
mor then likly 

u never now he MIGHT actuly put some frogs in it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

well it's done and more importantly, it fits!

ONE. STEP. CLOSER.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yo fools. What does silicone stick to besides glass?

I want to attach some handles to one of my glass lids. I know plastics generally don't work.


----------



## stewie m

*Araldite will stick plastic to glass fool*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> *Araldite will stick plastic to glass fool*


Edit: Misread.

I don't actually want plastic handles, just seeing what will work.


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> *fool*


Oh the irony.


----------



## stewie m

thinking


----------



## ipreferaflan

stewie m said:


> thinking


He was being an ass.


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> He was being an ass.


he is an arse :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yo fools. What does silicone stick to besides glass?
> 
> I want to attach some handles to one of my glass lids. I know plastics generally don't work.


Glass will stick to glass:lol2: How about some wood handles siliconed on? That should work.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Glass will stick to glass:lol2: How about some wood handles siliconed on? That should work.


Find me some glass handles then!

Wood = water = no.


----------



## stewie m

or u could silcon your marbles back in so u dont loose them again


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Find me some glass handles then!
> 
> Wood = water = no.


Its ok if you coat them in yacht varnish. Only if they are going on the outside of the viv though. Don't want to kill the little froggies with toxins.

What about Metal handles, will that work?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its ok if you coat them in yacht varnish. Only if they are going on the outside of the viv though. Don't want to kill the little froggies with toxins.
> 
> What about Metal handles, will that work?


Ahhh yeah, perfect, if there's a sealant that will hold them to glass.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhh yeah, perfect, if there's a sealant that will hold them to glass.


Tracy's Stained Glass Workshop - E-6000 Adhesive


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wohooo for Tracy!


----------



## stewie m

gorilla glue


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wohooo for Tracy!


There are quite a few places that do it just type e-6000 glue into google.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Awww...Someone in Kent is selling their Pacman coz they can't afford to feed it.
Shocking :whip:
Wish I lived doon there, only wants £30 for it and the tank

Link incase anyones interested

pacman frog at Pets FREE Classifieds


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

REDDEV1L said:


> Awww...Someone in Kent is selling their Pacman coz they can't afford to feed it.
> Shocking :whip:
> Wish I lived doon there, only wants £30 for it and the tank
> 
> Link incase anyones interested
> 
> pacman frog at Pets FREE Classifieds


Hi all, oooh i might take it on! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

What would you do? I've been thinking about getting a tattoo for a couple of years now, and have had the design for that long too. However I have discussed it with my boyfriend and he hates the idea, and said he might even leave me if I get it done! I'm not sure if he's just saying that though. He said it makes women ugly.. (its not a massive tattoo, I just want an orca on my ankle or back)

Would you just respect that and not do it, or would you think 'this is my life I'll do what I want? 

Obviously its a big choice and i'll be stuck with it for life.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What would you do? I've been thinking about getting a tattoo for a couple of years now, and have had the design for that long too. However I have discussed it with my boyfriend and he hates the idea, and said he might even leave me if I get it done! I'm not sure if he's just saying that though. He said it makes women ugly.. (its not a massive tattoo, I just want an orca on my ankle or back)
> 
> Would you just respect that and not do it, or would you think 'this is my life I'll do what I want?
> 
> Obviously its a big choice and i'll be stuck with it for life.


If he would genuinely leave you I wouldn't want to be with him....if it was me.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not sure he would, he just wouldnt like me very much for a while. My parents would be the same though :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just want something like this 
Browsing deviantART

But I was also thinking similar to this:
Browsing deviantART


----------



## ipreferaflan

<3 orcas.

If I had to get a tattoo I would get an orca, bison or octopus.


----------



## manda88

Prefer the first one to the second. To be honest if Matt said to me he'd leave me if I got a tattoo, I'd think f*** you and go and get one there and then, it IS your life, and you sure as hell can do whatever the hell you want with it! If he's genuinely prepared to leave you over something as small as a tattoo, leave him first :lol2: but I would find it extremely hard to believe that he would actually leave you, he's probably just trying to scare you into not having one.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What would you do? I've been thinking about getting a tattoo for a couple of years now, and have had the design for that long too. However I have discussed it with my boyfriend and he hates the idea, and said he might even leave me if I get it done! I'm not sure if he's just saying that though. He said it makes women ugly.. (its not a massive tattoo, I just want an orca on my ankle or back)
> 
> Would you just respect that and not do it, or would you think 'this is my life I'll do what I want?
> 
> Obviously its a big choice and i'll be stuck with it for life.


I've been very happy with the two tattoos I've had done, and I'm seriously thinking about more- but my view is I am the one who is going to have to live with it- and yes, for life. Why does he think they are ugly? I mean, they can be, but I have seen some *beautiful* tattoos on women!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not sure, he just thinks it makes women look 'manly'.. He said he'd be very hurt if I got one as its against his wishes.. he also said he'd be embaressed to be seen with me if I had a visible tattoo :whip: I'm sure he'd get over it though its not like i'd tattoo my face or anything and if he wants i'll cover it with make up if we go out for a family gathering etc. 
I know he loves me, and I love him, but your right at the end of the day its my life and my body.

Orca's have always been my favourite animal and always will be :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I don't find them attractive on women at all.

EDIT: OR MEN! OR MEN!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not sure, he just thinks it makes women look 'manly'.. He said he'd be very hurt if I got one as its against his wishes.. he also said he'd be embaressed to be seen with me if I had a visible tattoo :whip: I'm sure he'd get over it though its not like i'd tattoo my face or anything and if he wants i'll cover it with make up if we go out for a family gathering etc.
> I know he loves me, and I love him, but your right at the end of the day its my life and my body.
> 
> Orca's have always been my favourite animal and always will be :flrt:


Personally I think that tattoos on womens arms/upper back/shoulders don't look good, just cos I wonder why they'd want it on show when they get married! :lol2: If I were to get one, I'd get it on my side just under my ribs, cos then it's never on show and I can whip it out easily if someone wants to see, and it covers up stretch marks!! Haha.



ipreferaflan said:


> I don't find them attractive on women at all.
> 
> EDIT: OR MEN! OR MEN!


I'm about to PM you!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not sure, he just thinks it makes women look 'manly'.. He said he'd be very hurt if I got one as its against his wishes.. he also said he'd be embaressed to be seen with me if I had a visible tattoo :whip: I'm sure he'd get over it though its not like i'd tattoo my face or anything and if he wants i'll cover it with make up if we go out for a family gathering etc.
> I know he loves me, and I love him, but your right at the end of the day its my life and my body.
> 
> Orca's have always been my favourite animal and always will be :flrt:


Relationships are always a toughie. I'm certainly no expert, but over the years I've had some thoughts: 1) If you do something you don't want to, just 'cos it pleases the other; one day you will regret it. 2) If you do something you want to, just 'cos it pleases you whatever the other thinks; one day you will regret it. If either of you makes all the rules for both of you; you both will regret it. If you can actually talk and compromise and work out something you *both* can live with, realising this isn't always what each person would prefer ...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

You can cover them with make up... They have vids on youtube. I'm too fat to have it anywhere else apart from my ankle/foot. :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Relationships are always a toughie. I'm certainly no expert, but over the years I've had some thoughts: 1) If you do something you don't want to, just 'cos it pleases the other; one day you will regret it. 2) If you do something you want to, just 'cos it pleases you whatever the other thinks; one day you will regret it. If either of you makes all the rules for both of you; you both will regret it. If you can actually talk and compromise and work out something you *both* can live with, realising this isn't always what each person would prefer ...


Good point, I'll have another talk with him and see if he can accept a smaller one. I'm happy to cover it up for family events etc.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You can cover them with make up... They have vids on youtube. I'm too fat to have it anywhere else apart from my ankle/foot. :lol2:


That's not a very nice thing to say about yourself!! But you're right about being able to cover it up with ze make up. I've seen pics of Kat Von D plastered in foundation to make it look like she's got no tats, it's really weird!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> That's not a very nice thing to say about yourself!! But you're right about being able to cover it up with ze make up. I've seen pics of Kat Von D plastered in foundation to make it look like she's got no tats, it's really weird!


Well its true.

Kat has her own branded stuff... Not sure if you can get it over here though.
YouTube - Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a new custom name tag. Yeah, I'm cool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've been invited to Germany for xmas. Who can guess what I'm thinking?


----------



## ipreferaflan

morgan freeman said:


> i've been invited to germany for xmas. Who can guess what i'm thinking?


me! Ooh me!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> me! Ooh me!


Yes Harvey.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Edit: Screw that.


So who's up for a 7 hour road trip to ENT in Germany!?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes Harvey.


7 hour road trip to ENT perhaps?

That would be so sweet. We could get all the frogs we want.

Take me, manda, matt, stewie and ron for the double entendres.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> 7 hour road trip to ENT perhaps?
> 
> That would be so sweet. We could get all the frogs we want.
> 
> Take me, manda, matt, stewie and ron for the double entendres.


:lol2: YES! I hope you have a people carrier and trailer, cos you're gonna need it. On second thoughts, let's just hire a mini van! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

horse and cart


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> horse and cart


Seven *month* trip!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> horse and cart


I can get the horse if someone else can get the cart!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'll make one out of spare vivs!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll make one out of spare vivs!


 Should be ginormous, then!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I do actually need a road trip. I'm going to have a word with the Caroline.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Had another chat about the tattoo, he agrees that it's my body and I can do what I like, but he wouldn't be happy and would 'wonder what the relationship meant to me' if I went ahead! Argh what?!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Had another chat about the tattoo, he agrees that it's my body and I can do what I like, but he wouldn't be happy and would 'wonder what the relationship meant to me' if I went ahead! Argh what?!


 Talk about 'emotional blackmail'...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Talk about 'emotional blackmail'...:whistling2:


I know  I want to keep him happy but I've wanted this since before I met him. I don't want to cause aggro over something like this  I could get it, then cover it with make up when I see him.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

As soon as I even have a chat like that with my OH she's gone. Don't need all that hassle.

I need stuff from homebase but I can't remember what UGH. Wood stain...erm.....


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I do actually need a road trip. I'm going to have a word with the Caroline.


Shotgun front seat!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Had another chat about the tattoo, he agrees that it's my body and I can do what I like, but he wouldn't be happy and would 'wonder what the relationship meant to me' if I went ahead! Argh what?!





Ron Magpie said:


> Talk about 'emotional blackmail'...:whistling2:


^What he said!!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I know  I want to keep him happy but I've wanted this since before I met him. I don't want to cause aggro over something like this  I could get it, then cover it with make up when I see him.


Noooo cos then you'd be lying and lying is like THE worst thing in the world. Just get it and tell him to lump it, it's not as if it's going to affect you or him in any way, shape or form. The tattoo sounds as if it's gonna be pretty small and being somewhere like your ankle or back isn't somewhere in direct eye sight, it's not as if you're getting the Bible written onto the whole of your back, with a picture of Jesus in the background!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Or Raptor Jesus.


----------



## manda88

YouTube - Black Jesus - Family Guy


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might go and discuss the location etc with an artist soon.
I just don't want to upset him or lose him because of it. It's not a 'fad' I've been thinking about for a very long time.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I might go and discuss the location etc with an artist soon.
> I just don't want to upset him or lose him because of it. It's not a 'fad' I've been thinking about for a very long time.


I very much doubt he'd be stupid enough to break up with you over something as small as this, which is 100% your decision, nobody elses! It sounds to me as if he's trying to bully you out of it by saying that he'll break up with you. I'm afraid he sounds like a bit of an arse!!


----------



## RhianB87

Evening guys!

How is everyone day?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll just leave it for now. Its too much hassle and I'd rather still have him than a tattoo. He feels the same about piercings too but doesnt mind my ears being done. Basically he hates any kind of 'body mods' I won't let him go faffing around with welding tools etc then, because its dangerous and I don't like it :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

*I have some stuff for sale check my sig for details!! : victory:
*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That fogger would be good for my gecko tank, but i'm trying to save monies for pras..


----------



## _jake_

LMAO I thought you said 'I'm trying to save money for bras'


----------



## RhianB87

I am allowed a snake!!!!!!!!!!!!

:no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb:

Found a king snake on here I want but going to wait till PRAS to see if there are different ones that I like!


----------



## Pipkin28

Evening guys and Gals! Can't believe it'll soon be meet and greet time in Pompey! Exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Evening guys and Gals! Can't believe it'll soon be meet and greet time in Pompey! Exciting!!!!!!!


I can't wait to meet you, baby.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't wait to meet you, baby.


 
Wha-hey! Looks like I've pulled!!! Get yer coat Harv! :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Wha-hey! Looks like I've pulled!!! Get yer coat Harv! :lol2:


Wahooooooooooooo!


----------



## Pipkin28

What time is everyone looking at getting there? We've got about a 3-4 hour drive to look forward to!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Early because Matt is really impatient.


----------



## Pipkin28

I really hope it'll be worth it - show wise, I mean. Meeting up with everyone will definitely be worth it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Can't wait.. Pip and I have a mega long day that day!


----------



## RhianB87

Is it the 24th?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep, Sunday 24th.

If I do make it down, of course, I shan't be pulling or doing anything else inappropriate.


I'm respectable like that....


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I am allowed a snake!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb:


Gratz !!!!

I somehow got onto looking at Garter snakes lastnight...Bloody love the San Fransisco Garter but they're like rocking horse s:censor:t, a Flame caught my eye aswell but they're just as hard to get.









One thing that put me off is its fishy diet...eurgh no thanks.


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, Sunday 24th.
> 
> If I do make it down, of course, I shan't be pulling or doing anything else inappropriate.
> 
> 
> I'm respectable like that....


 
Of course, Ron, we wouldn't expect anything else from you... someone has to keep up the standards!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Garters are cute. I saw one eating at Waterlife.


----------



## manda88

Oooooh exciting, FA!! I'm going to help you choose!
Correct, Harv, we're getting there super early, it means we get to the good stuff before everyone else! :no1: Well, hopefully anyway.
My sister (furryjen on here) is coming too so she'll be like OMG SNAKES EVERYWHERE and be really excited, so I need your help to shimmy her along!! :lol2: Although having said that, I'll probably be like that too.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oooooh exciting, FA!! I'm going to help you choose!
> Correct, Harv, we're getting there super early, it means we get to the good stuff before everyone else! :no1: Well, hopefully anyway.
> My sister (furryjen on here) is coming too so she'll be like OMG SNAKES EVERYWHERE and be really excited, so I need your help to shimmy her along!! :lol2: Although having said that, I'll probably be like that too.


My only problem is I have to keep it from my dad :whistling2:

I am going to get a king snake! 

Haha we are going to spend ages at each table. I hope they sell frozen food! I have most stuff for a snake so need to get the tank sorted asap as well!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm still getting a snake :lol2:

Yes, I still have that rub set up.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My only problem is I have to keep it from my dad :whistling2:
> 
> I am going to get a king snake!
> 
> Haha we are going to spend ages at each table. I hope they sell frozen food! I have most stuff for a snake so need to get the tank sorted asap as well!


PeteQ has some nice kings I think, like grey banded ones, not sure how much they are but they're really nice! I want to go to his table first because I'm going to buy a plasma corn snake off him.... :whistling2:


Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm still getting a snake :lol2:
> 
> Yes, I still have that rub set up.


What are you getting?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

See thread in snakes. I still can't decide.

I STILL can't decide on what other darts I'm getting either, probably tincs, asked marc at DF if he's getting more Citronella in and he'll let me know.

Would be awesome if I can make PRAS, can get some little friends there.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> See thread in snakes. I still can't decide.
> 
> I STILL can't decide on what other darts I'm getting either, probably tincs, asked marc at DF if he's getting more Citronella in and he'll let me know.
> 
> Would be awesome if I can make PRAS, can get some little friends there.


If you're feeling like utter crap on the day then we'll nick you a wheelchair and push you around and use you as a trolley, load you up with all our purchases.
Just read your thread, you can get HUUUUGE RUBs, like 160 litre or something stupid, how big would your limit be?

EDIT - I think this is the biggest one you can get http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/uk/html/onlineshop/rub/b145_0litre.php


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I'd get a bigun.

I really want a standard BCI, but not sure if those large RUBS are big enough?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Really Useful Products Ltd - Box Details

Size chart for R.U.B's, all the way from 90mmx60mm 0.07litre right up to the 2ft 8inch 145 litre.

Quite a handy link if you're needing something of specific measurements (ie I was looking for a box no more than 25cm high to fit under my bed for my roaches)

Oh and here's the colour range chart http://www.reallyusefulproducts.co.uk/downloads/colourrange.pdf ....Crazy :crazy:



While on the subject of snakes..and the fact that the snake section is scary....
Does a corn need supplements sprinkled on its mice ??
Never seen it mentioned anywhere but some snake kits come with a pot of vitamin dust


----------



## manda88

I don't think any size RUB would be big enough for a boa to be honest, although having said that I don't know how big they get, or how active they are.
RD, you don't have to sprinkle anything on the mice, all the calcium and vits they need are already supplied by the mice themselves


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The large rubs are a bit to small.

Just sent an email to try and reserve some leucs!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The large rubs are a bit to small.
> 
> Just sent an email to try and reserve some leucs!!!! :2thumb:


Why not get a dwarf instead then? The Crawl Cays or whatever they're called are £100 for an 09, dirt cheap.
And woo!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> RD, you don't have to sprinkle anything on the mice, all the calcium and vits they need are already supplied by the mice themselves


cheers :notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Why not get a dwarf instead then? The Crawl Cays or whatever they're called are £100 for an 09, dirt cheap.
> And woo!


I kinda want a larger snake.

I know.....finally!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I kinda want a larger snake.
> 
> I know.....finally!


I think male BCIs reach around 8ft, you could keep it in the 64 litre til it outgrows it and then just buy it a viv when it reaches more than around 6ft, I'd imagine it'll take it a few years for it to outgrow the 64 litre.
In fact, have you looked at brazilian rainbow boas? They get up to around 7ft I think and IMO are nicer looking than normal boas.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love rainbow boas.

Apparently 145 rubs are good for 6ft. Hmm I could couldn't I?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahh you're a star, BRB would be perfect, just need to ask Caroline. It is her flat aswell.....which reminds me....1.30pm friday it's key time wwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooohhhaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh you're a star, BRB would be perfect, just need to ask Caroline. It is her flat aswell.....*which reminds me....1.30pm friday it's key time wwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooohhhaaaa!!!!!!*


 :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I love rainbow boas.
> 
> Apparently 145 rubs are good for 6ft. Hmm I could couldn't I?


A 145 litre will be enormous, I don't know how big the floor space is but I'd imagine it must be bigger than the floor space of a 50 litre, and if that's the case then it should be plenty big enough. My 6ft corns will be living in 50 litres when they're fully grown and they'll hopefully be happy in there.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh you're a star, BRB would be perfect, just need to ask Caroline. It is her flat aswell.....which reminds me....1.30pm friday it's key time wwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooohhhaaaa!!!!!!


See, I am useful sometimes! :2thumb: There should be some at the show too!
And yayayayayayay! I'm excited for you!


----------



## manda88

Morg, check out these cuties :flrt:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/589716-brb-babies-first-feed.html


----------



## _jake_

It sucks being 15, wish I could come  I expect lots of purchase photos and 'We love Jake' appreciation banners. LOL


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> It sucks being 15, wish I could come  I expect lots of purchase photos and 'We love Jake' appreciation banners. LOL


I'll be taking my camera, I'll get some snaps for you! I can't guarantee the banners though...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just enquired about some BRBS.

You can tell I have the flat sorted can't you? :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> It sucks being 15, wish I could come  I expect lots of purchase photos and 'We love Jake' appreciation banners. LOL


 Shame mate- but there will be many more shows to come.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just enquired about some BRBS.
> 
> You can tell I have the flat sorted can't you? :2thumb:


Those ones that I posted that are now available? You should so get one, I really like them. They're now on my list of wants!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Those ones that I posted that are now available? You should so get one, I really like them. They're now on my list of wants!


Check the thread by Anthony.

TA-BR-1001

Is the girl I'm interested in.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Shame mate- but there will be many more shows to come.


There is that one next year that I believe is like 2mins from my house!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check the thread by Anthony.
> 
> TA-BR-1001
> 
> Is the girl I'm interested in.


Yeah I just saw it, you edited your post though! Have you PM'd him? He's gonna be at the show too which is good, and he doesn't live too far away either if you can't make it to the show.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah I just saw it, you edited your post though! Have you PM'd him? He's gonna be at the show too which is good, and he doesn't live too far away either if you can't make it to the show.


Yeah I replied first instead of sending a PM!

Yeah exactly, I have the option of delivery, PRAS or even picking up myself.

WIN.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I replied first instead of sending a PM!
> 
> Yeah exactly, I have the option of delivery, PRAS or even picking up myself.
> 
> WIN.


:no1: I'm glad I helped you decide on your snakey wake, you needn't even have bothered making a thread in the snake section.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :no1: I'm glad I helped you decide on your snakey wake, you needn't even have bothered making a thread in the snake section.


You can get all my annoying snake questions via pm then : victory:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You can get all my annoying snake questions via pm then : victory:


I probably won't know the answers, but feel free anyway!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *I probably won't know the answers*, but feel free anyway!


 Make 'em up!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Make 'em up!


I'll just search on the internet for the answer if I don't know it :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

oooo Lets see a photo of the snake you want!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

One sec.

OMG the text I've been waiting for "Get what you want".


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oops it's not that exact one but you get the idea.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


Very pretty!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yep I have everything ready, although I'll need a smaller RUB for a little un.


----------



## RhianB87

I havent got anything sorted yet :S

My mum has just said she would rather me wait until after xmas before I get one :bash:

But she has said if I find one I like at PRAS I can get one.


----------



## RhianB87

I want this one :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get get get


----------



## RhianB87

My mum has just said yes!!! WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

We're joining the snake club!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its just as bad as frogs VERY addictive. I want my spider python so I can BREED!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its just as bad as frogs VERY addictive. I want my spider python so I can BREED!!!!!


 
I think you and manda have a slight addiction to snakes :whistling2:

I am going to stick with just the one to start off with!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I think you and manda have a slight addiction to snakes :whistling2:
> 
> I am going to stick with just the one to start off with!


You say this now. You WONT stick with just one:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You say this now. You WONT stick with just one:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I will.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I will.


You might!!! You seem to able to refrain from buying animals. Most Can't:mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You might!!! You seem to able to refrain from buying animals. Most Can't:mf_dribble:


I'm sensible and mature :notworthy:


----------



## RhianB87

I will be sticking with just one (until I move out :whistling2


----------



## andaroo

does anyone like lord of the rings?


----------



## manda88

I like LOTR.

My sister is getting her first snake this weekend. She's already planning to get her second at the show!! THAT'S how addictive they are haha. It's me that's addicted, not Matt, since July I've bought a corn every 3 weeks or something, I've got like 8 now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Salted pork?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm sensible and mature :notworthy:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I'm happy with just one snake- but then frogs are more my thing, anyway.


----------



## sambridge15

andaroo said:


> does anyone like lord of the rings?


ha i used to be a right lotr geek i say used ..... have the vhs of all films the theatrical release of all films the extended release of all films and the blu ray of all 3 films and i should imagine ill get the extended blu ray edition of the films :2thumb:....its still no star wars though :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys pras in like less than 2 weeks you guys reckon i should get

1) D. leucomelas 
2) D. tinctorius Brazil 
3) D. tinctorius Surinam
4) D. azureus 

iv changed my mind about 10 times over what to get:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> hey guys pras in like less than 2 weeks you guys reckon i should get
> 
> 1) D. leucomelas
> 2) D. tinctorius Brazil
> 3) D. tinctorius Surinam
> 4) D. azureus
> 
> iv changed my mind about 10 times over what to get:lol2:


I love the colour of azureus:flrt:, but leucs seem to be pretty hardy and adaptable, as well as bold.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Leucs or STFU.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs or STFU.


Shut the fruit up?


----------



## sambridge15

see I really cant decide azureus are stunning though :bash: aah im going to be at the dartfrog table for hours!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

sambridge15 said:


> see I really cant decide azureus are stunning though :bash: aah im going to be at the dartfrog table for hours!!


Leucs, i am hoping to pic up a couple of these at the show. Love the colours and, they are really bold from what i hear.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Leucs, i am hoping to pic up a couple of these at the show. Love the colours and, they are really bold from what i hear.



In real life I always change my mind. Jeberos Imitators I never liked much until I saw them singing along at DF.


----------



## sambridge15

i think ill just stair out the table see what looks best

need some darts in the viv though the springs and woodlice are munching through the leaf litter at an alarming rate :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> In real life I always change my mind. Jeberos Imitators I never liked much until I saw them singing along at DF.


Yumbatos are my favourites!


----------



## ipreferaflan

mysteriousus man.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yumbatos are my favourites!


Fa reals? Naaaah.

Jeberos, Imi nominat, vanzos and pumilio solarte.....or stfu.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fa reals? Naaaah.
> 
> Jeberos, Imi nominat, vanzos and pumilio solarte.....or stfu.


Yumbatos are cute and prettyful. I like the R. Amazonica as well, I like the orangeness.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

How is everyone today? I'm running the shop on my own again and I've already had 2 stupid phone calls .... only been open 10 mins.. Its going to be a long day. :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How is everyone today? I'm running the shop on my own again and I've already had 2 stupid phone calls .... only been open 10 mins.. Its going to be a long day. :bash:


Hey, I am good. How are you?

O fun, what were they about??


----------



## manda88




----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Hey, I am good. How are you?
> 
> O fun, what were they about??


I'm not too bad, just quite sleepy! 
One was asking if we had any brineshrimp, but felt he needed to speak to the boss and not me.. when explaining that he will not be back until tomorrow he was like 'oh, do you know anything about fish' :bash: ffs I know i'm female and young but i'm not dumb. It winds me up quite a bit when people assume I don't know anything about fishkeeping. I've only been working here 5 and a half years... :whistling2:
The other was trying to sell advertising.. they phone everyday and get the same response.:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> image


Ok.... :whistling2:


strange person



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not too bad, just quite sleepy!
> One was asking if we had any brineshrimp, but felt he needed to speak to the boss and not me.. when explaining that he will not be back until tomorrow he was like 'oh, do you know anything about fish' :bash: ffs I know i'm female and young but i'm not dumb. It winds me up quite a bit when people assume I don't know anything about fishkeeping. I've only been working here 5 and a half years... :whistling2:
> The other was trying to sell advertising.. they phone everyday and get the same response.:lol2:


I have that as well! I work in a computer shop and because I am female I must obviously not know I thing :bash:

Is it a polite response? :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> image


I saw that and immediately thought of this :


----------



## manda88

Brilliant!


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I saw that and immediately thought of this :
> 
> image


 
That reminded me of 

YouTube - Family Guy-It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There's one of those costumes under the stairs for some reason.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> That reminded me of
> 
> YouTube - Family Guy-It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time


oh no... my brother is obsessed with that :censor::lol2:


----------



## manda88

It just came through the post this morning, ordered it for a friend's halloween party, as soon as she said it's fancy dress I knew I wanted a banana suit even though it's not scary. Matt's going as the little Jigsaw man from Saw!


----------



## manda88

Scratch that, too far away. I want a scooter again!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Scratch that, too far away. I want a scooter again!


what was too far away???


----------



## RhianB87

I PASSED MY DRIVING TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> what was too far away???


A little bike called an XR1, it was a 125, brand new and got like £1400, but it's 190 miles away!



FallenAngel said:


> I PASSED MY DRIVING TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no1::no1::no1:


Woo hoo well done!!! Do you have a car already?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> A little bike called an XR1, it was a 125, brand new and got like £1400, but it's 190 miles away!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo well done!!! Do you have a car already?


Na not yet, was so worried about just passing I havent bothered with a car just yet


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Na not yet, was so worried about just passing I havent bothered with a car just yet


What car are you thinking of getting? Have you saved for one or does the saving start now?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> What car are you thinking of getting? Have you saved for one or does the saving start now?


Ive got an inheritence fund that I am trying to get money out of, which hopefully they will allow otherwise the saving starts now!

Not to sure what car yet, something small and cheap to start with


----------



## stewie m

congrats on passing 

thought whites were nocternal mine have been extreamly active for the last couple hours


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Ive got an inheritence fund that I am trying to get money out of, which hopefully they will allow otherwise the saving starts now!
> 
> Not to sure what car yet, something small and cheap to start with


Get a Peugeot 306. They are amazing cars. I want to get another one, I have had two so far then got mine and manda's new Mazda, but the 306 is sooooo much better, I want it back


----------



## firebelliedfreak

Pie,



discuss:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

firebelliedfreak said:


> Pie,
> 
> 
> 
> discuss:2thumb:


lie ???????


----------



## stewie m

firebelliedfreak said:


> Pie,
> 
> 
> 
> discuss:2thumb:


sky, shy, sty, bye, cry, die, dye, dry, fry, fly, guy, hi, high, my, nigh, pry, ply, sly, tie, try, thy ?????????


----------



## manda88

Something small and cheap like a 106, Clio, ka, fiesta, corsa, micra, those are all good and should be cheap on insurance. My first car was a 1.4 306 and it cost about a grand to insure. My favourites out of the ones I listed are the ka and micra, I've driven both and they're both great little cars!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'd get a mazda 2, but I can't drive :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Something small and cheap like a 106, Clio, ka, fiesta, corsa, micra, those are all good and should be cheap on insurance. My first car was a 1.4 306 and it cost about a grand to insure. My favourites out of the ones I listed are the ka and micra, I've driven both and they're both great little cars!


I am thinking a Ka or corsa. I might be getting my brothers 206 in March/April but would like a car before then



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'd get a mazda 2, but I can't drive :lol2:


Ive learnt in a Mazda sport which was lovely!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Small cars are crap!

Ugh!


----------



## firebelliedfreak

get a landrover
reasons for
cheaper to insure
cheaper to run
faster 
cooler
lighter
bigger
doesnt smell dodgy
errrm anything else
oh yeah comes in lots of colours theres green, light green and green green
:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

firebelliedfreak said:


> get a landrover
> reasons for
> cheaper to insure
> cheaper to run
> faster
> cooler
> lighter
> bigger
> doesnt smell dodgy
> errrm anything else
> oh yeah comes in lots of colours theres green, light green and green green
> :whistling2:


Everything listed here is what a Land Rover DOESN'T have...:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Ive learnt in a Mazda sport which was lovely!!


What Mazda sport was it? was it the Mazda3 sport?


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What Mazda sport was it? was it the Mazda3 sport?


 
Yeah I think it was


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a fast car that isn't tiny inside.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I want any car.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> I want any car.


Agreed!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woohooo new plants added to the misc. viv!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want a fast car that isn't tiny inside.


Something like this?

:lol2:

Ade


----------



## stewie m

Wolfenrook said:


> Something like this?
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Ade


 i rember this think it had a williems f1 engine deffo had a f1 engine in it


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yup, mid mounted F1 style as well. Totally insane. lol

Ade


----------



## firebelliedfreak

actually ive been in a mini and its quite big inside:gasp:


----------



## stewie m

firebelliedfreak said:


> actually ive been in a mini and its quite big inside:gasp:


take it u mean new one


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah new ones aren't too bad, by that I mean I can fit in one.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My boyfriend took me to a mini garage and I sat in loads! My fave car... he won't buy one though because of the hefty price tag! I want a cooper s with hard top convertible roof in metallic blue please :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Morning everyone!!

9 days till PRAS!!!!

Who is getting what?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> 9 days till PRAS!!!!
> 
> Who is getting what?


Whoop! I'm going, getting a lift with Pip!

I had a dream about it last night, that I bought loads of animals (I will try not to):lol2:


----------



## Alex M

FallenAngel said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> 9 days till PRAS!!!!
> 
> Who is getting what?


Morning FA,

I'm normally prepared for anything, which is just aswell, PRAS can throw up some oddities and you never quite know what you're going to see. I know quite a few of the commercial traders there so sort of know what i'm getting already - but i'll be picking up some more darts and a few other bits and pieces. I notice that there are quite a few on here that are wondering if there'll be darts available, and the answer is yes, normally in good numbers so don't panic about people such as Simon T selling out - i seem to remember they still had a few left by the end of last years show. Ben W will have some excellent and 'rare opportunity' fire sals available, i will be helping him on his stand. Cheers Al


----------



## manda88

More importantly, people, it's my birthday in 4 days!!! :2thumb::no1:: victory::notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Alex M said:


> Morning FA,
> 
> I'm normally prepared for anything, which is just aswell, PRAS can throw up some oddities and you never quite know what you're going to see. I know quite a few of the commercial traders there so sort of know what i'm getting already - but i'll be picking up some more darts and a few other bits and pieces. I notice that there are quite a few on here that are wondering if there'll be darts available, and the answer is yes, normally in good numbers so don't panic about people such as Simon T selling out - i seem to remember they still had a few left by the end of last years show. Ben W will have some excellent and 'rare opportunity' fire sals available, i will be helping him on his stand. Cheers Al


Still not sure if I will make it or not. But back to my question; anyone likely to have golden treefrogs there? I know dartfrog had some listed, but he's not going, if I remember rightly.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> More importantly, people, it's my birthday in 4 days!!! :2thumb::no1:: victory::notworthy::Na_Na_Na_Na::mf_dribble:


 
Even more importantly its mine in 5 days!!! :no1:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Even more importantly its mine in 5 days!!! :no1:


I know so many people who's birthday is the day before or after mine, but I've only ever met one person born the same day as me!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's mine in 21!

MORE IMPORTANTLY.....It's new flat day!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's mine in 21!
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY.....It's new flat day!


Woohoo!! :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M

Ron Magpie said:


> Still not sure if I will make it or not. But back to my question; anyone likely to have golden treefrogs there? I know dartfrog had some listed, but he's not going, if I remember rightly.


I would say there's every chance mate, i've seen more CB Polypedates available this year than ever before ((jeez do they grow fast!) - I will also check with RP in a minute for you and see if they've got any, if so i could bring them along for you. Will be back online approx 45 mins. Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Alex M said:


> I would say there's every chance mate, i've seen more CB Polypedates available this year than ever before ((jeez do they grow fast!) - I will also check with RP in a minute for you and see if they've got any, if so i could bring them along for you. Will be back online approx 45 mins. Al


Can you get me any clown tree frogs?


----------



## manda88

I've just discovered that some girl I went to primary school with who I thought was dead, isn't dead :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I've just discovered that some girl I went to primary school with who I thought was dead, isn't dead :lol2:


That happens to me all the time...:whistling2:


----------



## Alex M

Sorry Ron, rung RP as promised - none in stock i'm afraid. But nevertheless, well worth taking a gamble at the show - plenty of phibs there last year, cheers Al


----------



## Alex M

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Can you get me any clown tree frogs?


Which Clown's do you mean, there's a couple of different species with that name, do you mean leucophyllatus? Cheers Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Alex M said:


> Which Clown's do you mean, there's a couple of different species with that name, do you mean leucophyllatus? Cheers Al


Yeah that's the ones, I quite like the giraffe colour morph but not fussy.


----------



## Alex M

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah that's the ones, I quite like the giraffe colour morph but not fussy.


I've seen more clown phase than giraffe's i'm afraid Jazzy, i had a feeling that Steve down at South Coast Exotics had some from memory, am sure he had them on his list, if you're going to PRAS it maybe worth asking him, he will have a table there this year i'm sure but has retail (and wholesale) premises side by side in Cowplain, Portsmouth. Cheers Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah I'll ask, I like both... I'll have a look out at the show


----------



## RhianB87

Are we going to have badges again? I took mine to Kempton but wasnt allowed to wear it!


----------



## Alex M

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah I'll ask, I like both... I'll have a look out at the show


Forgot to mention he only takes dry goods to the show as far as i know, but the shop is not a million miles away and they always have an excellent selection.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Are we going to have badges again? I took mine to Kempton but wasnt allowed to wear it!


I want to wear my badge but I need to figure out how to make it first!


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2:

I just bought a small Natterjack Toad pin badge from ebay the other day. Not sure why, but it was only a cpl of quid


----------



## manda88

I think this is like the first or second time I've actually been on here at this time. I'm currently watching Deep Blue Sea, it has to be one of the most awful films ever! I can remember first seeing it and thinking the graphics were amazing!


----------



## RhianB87

Resorted to talking to us instead of watching a film!! :gasp:


----------



## Pipkin28

Good morning, Peeps!

So, if we DO resort to wearing badges for PRAS what sort of thing are we looking at, exactly? Is it screen names or avatars??


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> Good morning, Peeps!
> 
> So, if we DO resort to wearing badges for PRAS what sort of thing are we looking at, exactly? Is it screen names or avatars??


Flan made some for Kempton which has screen names on.
Maybe we should pick a place and time to meet?


----------



## Pipkin28

Yeah, if you've been before are there any really identifiable places, like bacon buttie/coffee stand inside/outside?

And if the idea is to go to the pub, where is the nearest or best. Us PRAS virgins need a few pointers! We need names and locations : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might have to buy myself some more critters... I really want a crested gecko! Argh more shelves... I think badges with our screen names is a good idea, but I'll be the one who looks zombiefied....Due to tiredness!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

How is everyone today?

I started a couple of fruit fly cultures yesterday, lets hope they do well, as I am hopefully picking up a couple of leucs at the show and need to be able to rear their food.:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> I started a couple of fruit fly cultures yesterday, lets hope they do well, as I am hopefully picking up a couple of leucs at the show and need to be able to rear their food.:2thumb:


this is what im after next


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well this was rather quiet yesterday.

I'm really bored at work but it means at least I get Tuesday off, Manda's birthday wahoooo. I have managed to keep her Present secret for sooooooooo long:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Yeah, if you've been before are there any really identifiable places, like bacon buttie/coffee stand inside/outside?
> 
> *And if the idea is to go to the pub, where is the nearest or best. Us PRAS virgins need a few pointers! We need names and locations* : victory:


This!:2thumb:

I'm thinking of taking Friday off, so I can still spend a 'weekend' with the boyf, but get to the show on the Sunday.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> This!:2thumb:
> 
> I'm thinking of taking Friday off, so I can still spend a 'weekend' with the boyf, but get to the show on the Sunday.


Not been before but maybe we should just arrange to met at the food buffet bit that I will imagine they will have at 12ish or something. They had one at Kempton, or just all find the Dartfrogs and congregate round there as that seems to be what everyone is after, including myself!!!!!

You should definitely come Ron, lets overtake the place with Amphib people!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Not been before but maybe we should just arrange to met at the food buffet bit that I will imagine they will have at 12ish or something. They had one at Kempton, or just all find the Dartfrogs and congregate round there as that seems to be what everyone is after, including myself!!!!!
> 
> You should definitely come Ron, lets overtake the place with Amphib people!!!!!!!


Really thinking about it- although I'm not planning on getting any darts.: victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Really thinking about it- although I'm not planning on getting any darts.: victory:


What are you wanting to get there? I have finally decided it's time for me to get my leucs, have been wanting them for soooo long. Hopefully my cultures will work that I have started. 

Making them wasn't fun, I made a home made pooter, where I had two bits of tubing and a connector and put tights in-between the connector and started sucking the flys in but sucked about 3-4 of them into my mouth because the tights had ripped. Wasn't nice :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. 'the great taste of fly':lol2: Not sure what I'm looking for- although I'd like to get a couple more golden treefrogs. I'll always be on the lookout for bufonoid toads as well, though- not that I actually have *any* space for another viv!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. 'the great taste of fly':lol2: Not sure what I'm looking for- although I'd like to get a couple more golden treefrogs. I'll always be on the lookout for bufonoid toads as well, though- not that I actually have *any* space for another viv!


Yeah neither did I, but I FOUND space somehow, you can always fit 1 more in!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Can't beat a bit of Bufo. :lol2:

NEED Pozzie to have a crap in his water bowl so I can do a worm check :bash: THEN i'll have space for...something :whistling2:

Missed out on a 45x45x60 exo for £27 on ebay lastnight...Would prefer to buy new but the wholesaler doesn't do that size :whip:

Still torn between a pacman or a corn snake.
With euro tree frogs or whites keep popping into the equation (Hense the tall tank on ebay)


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

So what's everyone up to today then?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Nothing, I feel like i've got the start of a cold :bash: So i'm topping up my vitamin c and having a rest... had a pretty hectic week! Its also an excuse to keep an eye on my brother and his stupid friends as they keep messing around with my expensive venus fly traps! I hate it when they are round because I always worry they'll do something to my animals.. they will literally just wonder into my room. Little :censor: that they are!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Can't beat a bit of Bufo. :lol2:
> 
> NEED Pozzie to have a crap in his water bowl so I can do a worm check :bash: THEN i'll have space for...something :whistling2:
> 
> Missed out on a 45x45x60 exo for £27 on ebay lastnight...Would prefer to buy new but the wholesaler doesn't do that size :whip:
> 
> *Still torn between a pacman or a corn snake*.
> With euro tree frogs or whites keep popping into the equation (Hense the tall tank on ebay)


Just get both!! You know it makes sense!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Just get both!! You know it makes sense!


Your awake now then. I was sooooo tired getting up this morning for work. How is the new addition then?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your awake now then. I was sooooo tired getting up this morning for work. How is the new addition then?


I am indeed, I got up about half an hour ago and need to have a bath. She's fine, I've moved her into the bigger tub again cos she is longer than I thought, plus I never cleaned the smaller one from when Tambo was in it and I didn't want to spread any germs!

Here she is!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Fair enough, go to your favourite bakery and get yourself your egg sandwich before they sell out. how does that sound like a plan!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Fair enough, go to your favourite bakery and get yourself your egg sandwich before they sell out. how does that sound like a plan!!!!


OH EM GEE you are so right. But it's lunch time now so they might have all sold out already  Either way, I'm going to have a bath now so catch up with you freaks later.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Soooooo............Yeah...........ummmmm.....


----------



## Ron Magpie

Don't you two have msn or something?:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't you two have msn or something?:lol2:


No cause my work is rubbish, and wont let me have it. You love reading our conversations!!!!


----------



## manda88

I'm back again!! Worst news ever though, the bakery was shut, so no awesome sandwiches for me


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hmmm...If this "caresheet" is to be believed,


> Here is some simple rules...
> Large Toad: 2 gallons per toad
> Med. Toad: 1 gallon per toad
> Small Toad: 1 gallon per toad


Marine Toad


I can have 11 Large & 1 Medium cane toad in my 36x15x12.
:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Also, Get a read of the Fire Walking Frog
Think they need to work out if its a frog or a newt


----------



## ipreferaflan

ONE GALLON?! Are they having a fudging laugh?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

YouTube - Cassetteboy vs. David Attenborough
:lol2: I love casette boy :lol2:
ETA http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5qtoecVIo0&feature=related


----------



## RhianB87

Evening chaps! 

How is everyone this evening.

I had a very drunken night out last night for my birthday :whistling2:
It was fun!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Evening chaps!
> 
> How is everyone this evening.
> 
> I had a very drunken night out last night for my birthday :whistling2:
> It was fun!!


I was out last night too at a meal at Zizzis in Guildford, where were you and what did you get up to?

X Factor time!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> YouTube - Cassetteboy vs. David Attenborough
> :lol2: I love casette boy :lol2:
> ETA YouTube - Cassetteboy vs. Jeremy Clarkson


Love it!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I was out last night too at a meal at Zizzis in Guildford, where were you and what did you get up to?
> 
> X Factor time!!


Its nice in there.

Went into camberley, just to a few pubs. It was good fun.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morning guys, gals and 'phibs!!

How are we all?

Been checking out another PRAS thread and looks like other people are looking to meet up here....

The Staunton Arms, 
1 Whichers Gate Road, Rowlands Castle, Portsmouth, PO9 6BB

It's a Harvester by the looks of it.


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Morning guys, gals and 'phibs!!
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> Been checking out another PRAS thread and looks like other people are looking to meet up here....
> 
> The Staunton Arms,
> 1 Whichers Gate Road, Rowlands Castle, Portsmouth, PO9 6BB
> 
> It's a Harvester by the looks of it.


Hey Pip!! I'm marvellous today, and it's my birthday tomorrow!! Woohoo!!
Yeah I've seen that too, would be cool to see everyone there!


----------



## Pipkin28

I just hope it's big enough for everyone to fit in!!

Plus, I'm hoping my car will be ready in time. When I bought it one of the ABS sensors was dead so I've dropped it off at the garage this morning for them to fix.... all under warranty, thank God. So keep your fingers crossed it gets sorted finally!! Or there may be one very disappointed Jazzy to console.... as well as me!


----------



## Pipkin28

Oh... and Happy Birthday for tomorrow!! Yay!


----------



## Pipkin28

Oh, did anyone else notice the star appearance of a FBT in Merlin on Saturday night?? Shame it got scoffed though :devil:


----------



## sambridge15

why the harvester its 
a)a dump
b)far away
c)wierd layout
d)there is a spoons that does amazing grub cheap beer 1 min walk away:2thumb:

not that it matters i have work so i cant attend :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> why the harvester its
> a)a dump
> b)far away
> c)wierd layout
> d)there is a spoons that does amazing grub cheap beer 1 min walk away:2thumb:
> 
> not that it matters i have work so i cant attend :devil:


 Hmm- I won't be driving, so the 'spoons could make sense- but only if other people are going there!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Well if anyone isn't fussed about meeting anyone else off the forum, why don't the phib lot go to spoons instead? I'm not fussed either way to be honest.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Well if anyone isn't fussed about meeting anyone else off the forum, why don't the phib lot go to spoons instead? I'm not fussed either way to be honest.


Yeah, the other place'll be full of lizardpeople, anyway!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm coming down with a cold, apart from that I'm ok. Hope your car gets fixed.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, the other place'll be full of lizardpeople, anyway!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oi! I have lizards!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Well if anyone isn't fussed about meeting anyone else off the forum, why don't the phib lot go to spoons instead? I'm not fussed either way to be honest.


I am happy to do which ever, I have to follow you like a lost sheep otherwise I am stuck in portsmouth :whistling2:

Will you be taking anything to keep your snake(s) warm?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am happy to do which ever, I have to follow you like a lost sheep otherwise I am stuck in portsmouth :whistling2:
> 
> Will you be taking anything to keep your snake(s) warm?


Haha I'll buy you one of those child lead things so I can keep you within distance. And no, they'll be fine for a few hours without heat : victory:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha I'll buy you one of those child lead things so I can keep you within distance. And no, they'll be fine for a few hours without heat : victory:


Thanks, I wouldnt want to get lost :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I cannot wait, Leucs at the show and then we have got some Fantatica darts coming soon after. Wohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I cannot wait, Leucs at the show and then we have got some Fantatica darts coming soon after. Wohoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can't wait to start setting up the one for my fantastica! :flrt: They're soooo cute.


----------



## RhianB87

I thought you two ran out of room :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I thought you two ran out of room :whistling2:


We keep miraculously finding space :lol2: The tank Kiwi is in will be spare so we'll be selling it, and we've already got one spare sat in the lounge which the leucs will be going in until the mossys are gone, then they'll go into the tank the mossys are in. I'm hopefully going to be getting a tank from Richie for the fantastica to go in, so that'll live where the currently space 30x30x45 is in the lounge, and there's space for Kiwi and his new tank to go between the sofa and the mossys. All will become clear when you see it on Sunday!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> We keep miraculously finding space :lol2: The tank Kiwi is in will be spare so we'll be selling it, and we've already got one spare sat in the lounge which the leucs will be going in until the mossys are gone, then they'll go into the tank the mossys are in. I'm hopefully going to be getting a tank from Richie for the fantastica to go in, so that'll live where the currently space 30x30x45 is in the lounge, and there's space for Kiwi and his new tank to go between the sofa and the mossys. All will become clear when you see it on Sunday!


Haha ok, I shall look forward to it :lol2:

Sounds like my room, everything fits somewhere


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oi! I have lizards!


 So do I, but we're forgiven cos we're really 'phib people!: victory:


----------



## Jezza84

hi manda/mat where are the fantastica coming from?


----------



## sambridge15

6 days till i get my darts so about 60 more times to change my mind between azzies and leucs!!


----------



## manda88

Jezza84 said:


> hi manda/mat where are the fantastica coming from?


Spanner in Mansfield, he's got a thread in the classifieds section, he's only got a few left so get in there quick!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've reserved a crested gecko (don't tell my mother) not that she would notice, but this really is my last animal!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've reserved a crested gecko (don't tell my mother) not that she would notice, but this really is my last animal!


 
Haha are you sure? Cresties are cool


----------



## sambridge15

FallenAngel said:


> Haha are you sure? Cresties are cool


:gasp:lizards


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Haha are you sure? Cresties are cool


This is really my last! I love cresties. I love my geckos as much as my froggies! :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> This is really my last! I love cresties. I love my geckos as much as my froggies! :flrt:


If you loved them so much why are they not in your sig :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I didnt make the sig, so can't edit it :lol2: My turtles arent there either


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I didnt make the sig, so can't edit it :lol2: My turtles arent there either


Aww poor turtles, I bet they feel all left out.

I am off to London and Paris tomorrow  Spending 1 day in Paris and 2 in London and the OH is paying for it all! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Aww poor turtles, I bet they feel all left out.
> 
> I am off to London and Paris tomorrow  Spending 1 day in Paris and 2 in London and the OH is paying for it all! :2thumb:


Lucky you! My boyfriend doesnt pay for anything :bash::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Lucky you! My boyfriend doesnt pay for anything :bash::lol2:


Well my cat techincally paid for the paris trip :lol2:

He came second in a comp and I got vouchers for various things and one was the day trip


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm coming down with a cold, apart from that I'm ok. Hope your car gets fixed.


No germs allowed in the car!!!! I may have had my flu jab but I don't want a cold!



manda88 said:


> Haha I'll buy you one of those child lead things so I can keep you within distance. And no, they'll be fine for a few hours without heat : victory:


Mmmm, a nice pink curly, springy one!!

And you could always stuff the snakes down between your boobs for warmth........ as long as Ben's "home made glue" doesn't stick to their scales!!! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

whats the point in cold and flu jabs i still catch colds :lol2: wen iv had mine


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> No germs allowed in the car!!!! I may have had my flu jab but I don't want a cold!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, a nice pink curly, springy one!!
> 
> And you could always stuff the snakes down between your boobs for warmth........ as long as Ben's "home made glue" doesn't stick to their scales!!! :lol2:


Ha ha I so should! Bens glue will help keep them there!


----------



## andaroo

does anyone want any eheim water pumps for making water features? I have 2 will sell for £4 each + posting!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm stocking up on vit c! Lots of oranges and juices :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Anyone else watch Celebrity Juice? Tonights one with Mcfly is hilarious!!!


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> No germs allowed in the car!!!! I may have had my flu jab but I don't want a cold!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, a nice pink curly, springy one!!
> 
> And you could always stuff the snakes down between your boobs for warmth........ as long as Ben's "home made glue" doesn't stick to their scales!!! :lol2:


Can it be purple instead.

Is there an anti glue incase of sticky scales? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Cannot wait to get the latest additions to our frog collection. My fruitfly cultures have a nice number of maggots in them, so they are so far so good. I cannot wait for the leucs and then the fantastica. They are just soooooo cool!!!!!!!

And I can plant up more vivs. I am going to do a clay background for them so lets see how that goes.:lol2:

Also, it looks as though somebody has bought the mossy frogs and will be coming to collect them on the 29th. They are going to be part of a breedfing group from some one who is getting more from the Portsmouth show. Wohoo!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sup wa**ers?

New flat is awesome, only I can't get any broadband until Nov 11th. So here I am round mummy's using hers.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just spent the past cpla hrs stripping down my ADF tank and remodeling with more wood and live plants.










Not too sure on the outcome to be honest....It's better for them, more hiding places and some free-floating plants etc but it looks like its missing something ??
Maybe when the bubbles clear and I can see the background better I might like it more


Might go back to the LFS tomorrow and get a little piece of bogwood to use for their food...that'll put something at the front of the tank...might help...it was only 70p so not gonna break the bank if it doesnt look right...lol


----------



## Pipkin28

looking good but I agree, it does need a little something down the front.... maybe a small plant??


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm doing something naughty and getting a cresty on thursday :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm doing something naughty and getting a cresty on thursday :whistling2:


Why don't you just get one from the show? There's going to be millions there!
A little bird also told me that there's going to be looooooads of phibs there, we're all gonna be bouncing off the walls!!



Oh and most importantly, happy birthday Rhian!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hey suckers. I haven't been on here in a while; I been a busy boy. Have I missed anything important?

Jazzy you should defo wait until Sunday.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Hey suckers. I haven't been on here in a while; I been a busy boy. *Have I missed anything important?*
> 
> Jazzy you should defo wait until Sunday.


MY BIRTHDAY!!!! But you wrote on my facebook so it's ok.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll probably get another at the show haha! I'm wanting 2 unrelated anyway


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> MY BIRTHDAY!!!! But you wrote on my facebook so it's ok.


In Somerfields (the best supermarket EVER :/) I nearly bought a raffle ticket to win a soft toy tiger for you as a b-day present.

Unfortunately it was £1 a ticket and I don't have that sort of money.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> In Somerfields (the best supermarket EVER :/) I nearly bought a raffle ticket to win a soft toy tiger for you as a b-day present.
> 
> Unfortunately it was £1 a ticket and I don't have that sort of money.


It's the thought that counts!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> It's the thought that counts!


Exactly what I was finking.


----------



## _jake_

Spoon.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Spoon.


Me? :flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Me? :flrt:


 Smut.

Jake's only a little boy.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Smut.
> 
> Jake's only a little boy.


Meh, he's almost legal.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Meh, he's almost legal.


You disgust me.

ICANTWAIT4PORTSMOUTh


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You disgust me.
> 
> ICANTWAIT4PORTSMOUTh


That's what I aim for! And me neither, I bet you're looking forward to seeing your best bud Matt again, unfortunately there won't be any life sized tigers for you to bum, so Matt will have to do!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That's what I aim for! And me neither, I bet you're looking forward to seeing your best bud Matt again, unfortunately there won't be any life sized tigers for you to bum, so Matt will have to do!


Matt is my boo. Me and Matt 4 lyf.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Matt is my boo. Me and Matt 4 lyf.


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

You lot are making me jealous over PRAS. :whip:


----------



## richie.b

REDDEV1L said:


> You lot are making me jealous over PRAS. :whip:[/QUOT
> 
> yer it should be a good show, lots of us from this section going be nice to catch up with all the ones i know and meet the ones i dont.
> 
> Ron you should come just for a laugh which you will when you see flanman :whistling2:
> 
> only joking be nice to meet you at last flanman :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> yer it should be a good show, lots of us from this section going be nice to catch up with all the ones i know and meet the ones i dont.
> 
> Ron you should come just for a laugh which you will when you see flanman :whistling2:
> 
> only joking be nice to meet you at last flanman :2thumb:


And you, Richie you old slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Can't wait! won't have loads of money, but it will still be good!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Really looking forward to this show. I cannot wait to get my leucs. Flanny we will probably be at Portsmouth Harbour at around 9:30. So be outside the ferry harbour.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is anyone taking any heat pads etc to keep their purchases warm whilst we go to the pub?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Really looking forward to this show. I cannot wait to get my leucs. Flanny we will probably be at Portsmouth Harbour at around 9:30. So be outside the ferry harbour.


I'm getting the 8:45 boat. I'll be there at 9:15.
NEVER YOU FEAR.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm getting the 8:45 boat. I'll be there at 9:15.
> NEVER YOU FEAR.


Ok I will try and drive fast so I might get there for then.

It should take people from Woking about an 1hour and 15 mins but I can usually do it in 45 mins and last time I did in in 35mins but shhhhh:lol2:


----------



## manda88

I'm proud of myself today, a couple of friends came over last night, one of which is really not a fan of the snakes, but curiosity got the better of her and she said she wanted to touch Neo the royal, so she came and sat down with me and poked him with the most disgusted look on her face, and then a couple of minutes later there she is holding him saying 'he's awesome!' :lol2: She said she wouldn't buy one but likes to look at them cos they're fascinating. She's a very girly girl who likes hair extensions and clubbing, so I'm very proud! And it's her birthday today, so if she ever reads this, happy birthday Ciaran!

How is everybody on this frosty morning?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm ok, got my lil crestie! He's so tiny and gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## manda88

jazzy b bunny said:


> i'm ok, got my lil crestie! He's so tiny and gorgeous :flrt:


Pics!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

There's one on my facebook, but I'll get more later


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nearly had a collision in my driving lesson today.

LOL


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

That's because you are learning on the IOW and nobody can drive there.:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> There's one on my facebook, but I'll get more later


He is cuuute! I'm assuming he's a harlequin with a name like Harley?



ipreferaflan said:


> Nearly had a collision in my driving lesson today.
> 
> LOL


 
Jesus what did you do?!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah he's crossed with a dalmation too. He's so lovely Really happy with him!


----------



## ipreferaflan

'Right, at this junction you can only turn left. Rear mirror, left mirror, signal...'

I turned right.

My instructor slammed on the breaks.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> 'Right, at this junction you can only turn left. Rear mirror, left mirror, signal...'
> 
> I turned right.
> 
> My instructor slammed on the breaks.


Haha you 'tard. I nearly went down a one way street the wrong way once, so we've all been there.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha you 'tard. I nearly went down a one way street the wrong way once, so we've all been there.


I was so embarrassed


----------



## Pipkin28

I nearly ran over a dog during one of my lessons! Me and my instructor had seen the dog run across the road ahead of us and into the park with no sign of the owner because he was in the next street. As he got to the corner of the road, his Border Collie (my favourite breed, btw) ran out of the park and right in front of the car. We both slammed on the brakes and stopped in time, but I couldn't see the dog in front of the bonnet.
My instructor was brilliant, she made sure I was ok then got out of the car and gave the owner an absolute ear-bashing. His response? "My dog was in the park" Her reply? "So we were driving in the park, were we? Your dog should have been on a lead. etc. etc" 

The dog, I have to say, was fine. I hadn't hit it, luckily!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> I nearly ran over a dog during one of my lessons! Me and my instructor had seen the dog run across the road ahead of us and into the park with no sign of the owner because he was in the next street. As he got to the corner of the road, his Border Collie (my favourite breed, btw) ran out of the park and right in front of the car. We both slammed on the brakes and stopped in time, but I couldn't see the dog in front of the bonnet.
> My instructor was brilliant, she made sure I was ok then got out of the car and gave the owner an absolute ear-bashing. His response? "My dog was in the park" Her reply? "So we were driving in the park, were we? Your dog should have been on a lead. etc. etc"
> 
> The dog, I have to say, was fine. I hadn't hit it, luckily!


The day I hit an animal on the road I will probably cry.


----------



## manda88

Christ alive, where the hell is everyone?!


----------



## detail3r

It seems fairly quiet in here lately.


----------



## RhianB87

I have returned from my travels!

How is everyone and what have I missed??


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have returned from my travels!
> 
> How is everyone and what have I missed??


FINALLY someone to talk to!!! Did you have a good time? What did you do? TELL ME EVERYTHING!!! Well, maybe not *everything*  haha.

By the way, I hope you don't mind loud singing on the way to Portsmouth, because it's a possibility.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> FINALLY someone to talk to!!! Did you have a good time? What did you do? TELL ME EVERYTHING!!! Well, maybe not *everything*  haha.
> 
> By the way, I hope you don't mind loud singing on the way to Portsmouth, because it's a possibility.


 
Haha I will spare some details :whistling2:

I had a really good time, done so much walking my legs are killing me!!
Paris was a super long day, was up at 5am and got back to the hotel at 11pm. Saw the Lourve, Eiffel tower (but didnt go up it as was running out of time!) and the Notre dame which was amazing. But there was loads of people begging for money, which kind of ruined as we had 3 people ask us within 15 minutes of getting to Paris.

Then yesterday we went to the British museum and London Zoo. Didnt have loads of time at London Zoo as we were both knackered, but saw the important parts of the reptile house, bug house and the aquarium : victory:

I will upload some animaly photos soon. 

We stayed in two hostels which werent to bad, apart from cockroaches in the first place!

Then last night we had an amazing hotel! It was the most eco friendly hotel in the UK aparently.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Haha I will spare some details :whistling2:
> 
> I had a really good time, done so much walking my legs are killing me!!
> Paris was a super long day, was up at 5am and got back to the hotel at 11pm. Saw the Lourve, Eiffel tower (but didnt go up it as was running out of time!) and the Notre dame which was amazing. But there was loads of people begging for money, which kind of ruined as we had 3 people ask us within 15 minutes of getting to Paris.
> 
> Then yesterday we went to the British museum and London Zoo. Didnt have loads of time at London Zoo as we were both knackered, but saw the important parts of the reptile house, bug house and the aquarium : victory:
> 
> I will upload some animaly photos soon.
> 
> We stayed in two hostels which werent to bad, apart from cockroaches in the first place!
> 
> Then last night we had an amazing hotel! It was the most eco friendly hotel in the UK aparently.


Sounds like you had a great time then apart from the beggars and the cockroaches!! London Zoo is awesome, the reptile house is clearly the best bit though. They have so many milk frogs! I only spotted one whites though, and the huge special looking horned frog in the last enclosure, bless it.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Sounds like you had a great time then apart from the beggars and the cockroaches!! London Zoo is awesome, the reptile house is clearly the best bit though. They have so many milk frogs! I only spotted one whites though, and the huge special looking horned frog in the last enclosure, bless it.


I didnt see any milk frogs there, There was alot of another type of tree frog but I cant rememeber its name :blush:

Haha it was very funny, got a photo of the horned frog. Most of the snakes were out and about as well which was cool.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I didnt see any milk frogs there, There was alot of another type of tree frog but I cant rememeber its name :blush:
> 
> Haha it was very funny, got a photo of the horned frog. Most of the snakes were out and about as well which was cool.


They call the milk frogs, golden eye mission frogs or something similar.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I didnt see any milk frogs there, There was alot of another type of tree frog but I cant rememeber its name :blush:
> 
> Haha it was very funny, got a photo of the horned frog. Most of the snakes were out and about as well which was cool.


As Matt says, the milks were called 'Golden Eyed Mission Frogs', no idea why, sounds like something from James Bond. When I last went they were in the very first tank when you walk into the reptile house, literally right in front of you as you walk in, and then there was another one opposite where the rattlesnakes and things were, towards the end. Probably 5 tanks away from the horned frog. I wonder if they've got rid of them, or you're just blind? :hmm:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> As Matt says, the milks were called 'Golden Eyed Mission Frogs', no idea why, sounds like something from James Bond. When I last went they were in the very first tank when you walk into the reptile house, literally right in front of you as you walk in, and then there was another one opposite where the rattlesnakes and things were, towards the end. Probably 5 tanks away from the horned frog. I wonder if they've got rid of them, or you're just blind? :hmm:


There were a few tanks of dyeing dart frogs in those tanks, so I guess they have moved things around.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> There were a few tanks of dyeing dart frogs in those tanks, so I guess they have moved things around.


That's a shame, the milks were always on show there, they'd sit right in front of the glass, they had like 8 or 9 of them! They had some auratus in one of the tanks but you could only see the arse end of one of them.


----------



## RhianB87

Heres a few photos from the zoo, ok quite alot :whistling2:, some of them are a bit rubbish due to a crap camera that has decided to not let me zoom in any more and not being able to use flash.


----------



## manda88

The second pic down just looks like you've taken a pic of a bunch of turds! Cool pics though!


----------



## detail3r

Ooo a yellow Terribilis


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> The second pic down just looks like you've taken a pic of a bunch of turds! Cool pics though!


 
Techincally it was :whistling2:

Was a tank full of dung beetles and poo


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Techincally it was :whistling2:
> 
> Was a tank full of dung beetles and poo


Hahaha poo.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha poo.


 
Talking of poo while we were in the museum of london we were looking at a skeleton that was curled up. This was at the same time as a group of school kids. The teacher asked what position he was in. A little girl replied "the faeces position" :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Talking of poo while we were in the museum of london we were looking at a skeleton that was curled up. This was at the same time as a group of school kids. The teacher asked what position he was in. A little girl replied "the faeces position" :whistling2:


HAHAHAHAHA brilliant!!!! Ah man if I'd been there I would have been absolutely pissing myself, how old were the kids?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA brilliant!!!! Ah man if I'd been there I would have been absolutely pissing myself, how old were the kids?


It was funny, must of been about 8 or so


----------



## detail3r

Heres a belly shot of the greediest Terrib of the bunch


----------



## ipreferaflan

Those aardvarks are the most amazing things ever.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> That Jakes the most amazing thing ever.


:flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Those aardvarks are the most amazing things ever.


They were so cute. I never knew they were at the zoo but we decided to look in the childrens zoo bit and there was loads of cool little animals.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I went to London Zoo with the boyf (although technically he was the semi-ex at that stage) earlier this year. We both liked the reptile house and the aquarium, but what really stuck out for us both was the butterfly exhibition.:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I went to London Zoo with the boyf (although technically he was the semi-ex at that stage) earlier this year. We both liked the reptile house and the aquarium, but what really stuck out for us both was the butterfly exhibition.:2thumb:


I agree, I went in there last time and it was amazing. It was closed yesterday though


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I LOVE London zoo, went there with my boyfriend last december when it was -3 but all the animals were out and we had a great time! :2thumb: I'll dig out some pics!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Before I got my decent cam!
















This donkey was eating the fence :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Donkeys eating a fence is a stereotypical behaviour (A degree has taught e big words )


----------



## RhianB87

I went to the garden centre where I got Boris from and they have a green horned frog for £25! I want it!!!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I went to the garden centre where I got Boris from and they have a green horned frog for £25! I want it!!!!


Do it, you know you want it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll have to stop myself buying animals tomorrow really. Although I do want another crestie... Just had my baby one out for a couple of mins, he's so lovely and not scared of me at all! :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'll have to stop myself buying animals tomorrow really. Although I do want another crestie... Just had my baby one out for a couple of mins, he's so lovely and not scared of me at all! :flrt:


Yep, I'm def not buying anything. At all. For sure.:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Do it, you know you want it!


I was thinking about how I could fit it. I am sure I could spilt Boris' tank. He doesnt need that much room :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I was thinking about how I could fit it. I am sure I could spilt Boris' tank. He doesnt need that much room :whistling2:


Might be worth making it an opaque barrior- so each doesn't see the other and feel threatened- or hungry!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Might be worth making it an opaque barrior- so each doesn't see the other and feel threatened- or hungry!:lol2:


 
Stop giving me more and more ideas about it! I cannot have anything else... well not just yet :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Stop giving me more and more ideas about it! I cannot have anything else... well not just yet :whistling2:


Just being helpful...:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, I'm def not buying anything. At all. For sure.:whistling2:


Unless there is some sort of Bufo, i know how much you like them!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Unless there is some sort of Bufo, i know how much you like them!!!!


True. And I could definitely be persuaded by another golden treefrog or two- I liked mine a lot even when I wasn't sure what he was!:no1:


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys my hearleaf plant has alod of roots comming out of it should i leave it or cut it off and plant it?


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> hey guys my hearleaf plant has alod of roots comming out of it should i leave it or cut it off and plant it?


Depends if you want more plants or a thicket; it will root itself around the viv, given a chance, which can look good; or you can start off some new ones in pots.


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Depends if you want more plants or a thicket; it will root itself around the viv, given a chance, which can look good; or you can start off some new ones in pots.


i think ill leave it the plant only has 5 leaves as it is.....


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> i think ill leave it the plant only has 5 leaves as it is.....


 Sorted, then.

I'm on a new mission: I have realised (through other threads) that 'pacman frogs' need to be re-titled 'Paris Frogs'. The evidence: They are very pretty; They have multiple (but repetitive) looks; They have no discernable personality; They have no purpose whatsoever; They don't actually do anything.

The figure might be a problem, but with botox or no feeding, they will soon fit with the skinny image of their new patron- what does everybody think? ;-)


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I'm fed up with this live-planting malarky...

Most of the plants I put in when I re-did all my tanks are dying.
The boston ferns are falling apart and rotting infront of my eyes (Except oddly the one outside which isnt doing too bad) The native fern has been marmalized by my regularis, the parlor palm from my outside bufo tank got scorched from the UV bulb and the birdsnest fern in the rana tank's bottom leaves are dying and the ends that touch the glass are too.

The birds nest fern in my cane tank is the only thing thats doing well, its bloody massive, which is annoying as I dont want it to flourish and grow!!! Need it to stay smaller so I can get it and a hide in the hot end without it looking crap. (Also its the only one not potted, and has been dug up and lived under by the cane :lol2 I know I can clip the leaves off but dont wanna do that...yet!!

NEed something new for my regularis tank but the only thing I can find that isnt too big is either a brom or another birds nest fern...and that'll mean all the tanks in my room have the same plants....plus he bounces all over the tank still so will probably trample anything anyway :bash:

Still waiting on said cane to take a dump in his waterbowl so I can check for worms :whip: He's (not) doing it on purpose!!!


Edit: :lol2: Ron !

I'm still torn on whether I want a pacman or not. Leaning more towards a corn tho, as it's something I can interact with.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I'm fed up with this live-planting malarky...
> 
> Most of the plants I put in when I re-did all my tanks are dying.
> The boston ferns are falling apart and rotting infront of my eyes (Except oddly the one outside which isnt doing too bad) The native fern has been marmalized by my regularis, the parlor palm from my outside bufo tank got scorched from the UV bulb and the birdsnest fern in the rana tank's bottom leaves are dying and the ends that touch the glass are too.
> 
> The birds nest fern in my cane tank is the only thing thats doing well, its bloody massive, which is annoying as I dont want it to flourish and grow!!! Need it to stay smaller so I can get it and a hide in the hot end without it looking crap. (Also its the only one not potted, and has been dug up and lived under by the cane :lol2 I know I can clip the leaves off but dont wanna do that...yet!!
> 
> NEed something new for my regularis tank but the only thing I can find that isnt too big is either a brom or another birds nest fern...and that'll mean all the tanks in my room have the same plants....plus he bounces all over the tank still so will probably trample anything anyway :bash:
> 
> Still waiting on said cane to take a dump in his waterbowl so I can check for worms :whip: He's (not) doing it on purpose!!!
> 
> 
> Edit: :lol2: Ron !
> 
> I'm still torn on whether I want a pacman or not. Leaning more towards a corn tho, as *it's something I can interact with.*


 'You mean, like, connect? In a holistic, meaningful way, you know?:whistling2: but not like gross, or anything!'

As for the temperate types, consider ivy- I know people get worried about it, but I've never had any problems that I could pin down to it, and it does do well.
For every tank, I've found it a gamble; some plants thrive, while some peg it, under basically the same conditions in different tanks. Just keep trying.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Hi all, how is everyone. not getting much chance to post lately got a new gaming pc and been working. frogs are doing extremely well and growing! :2thumb:


----------



## Monitor93

Sorry to intrude, but I didn't know where to ask this very silly question :blush:

how do I make a alist in my signature? I'd like a list for my lizards,frogs and dogs but can't figure out how to do it :blush:

Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

what do you mean by a list?


----------



## Monitor93

onemanandhisfrog said:


> what do you mean by a list?


the drop down list that people have in their signature 8]


----------



## REDDEV1L

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/68898-how-signature-drop-down-box.html


----------



## Monitor93

REDDEV1L said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/68898-how-signature-drop-down-box.html


Thank you!!  :notworthy:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I guess everyone is at PRAS?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> I guess everyone is at the pub?


Aye probably.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yep.. Currently in the pub, I bought a green fantasy frog and another crestie.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ha yeah more like it.


----------



## _jake_

I wonder if they are all really ugly?


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> I wonder if they are all really ugly?


The phibs or the phib section ?? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

The 'phib section peepz!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha I wonder if they're having a big orgy.


----------



## _jake_

Not if they're ugly!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Dendrobates leucomelas?

Yes please. I'll take two.

I met a lot of forummers today.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Dendrobates leucomelas?
> 
> Yes please. I'll take two.
> 
> I met a lot of forummers today.


F.O.

Who did you meet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yep, in the pub with pipkin,Ron,Alex and Ben W


----------



## RhianB87

:flrt:I got 2 baby fbts and a baby king snake. I met a lot of people as well today


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> F.O.
> 
> Who did you meet?


Alex M
Richie
Ron
Fallen Angel
Pipkin
Jazzy B
Incrisis
Teeny
Furry Jen
Ben W

Oh and Purple Skies and FISHBOY were in the pub with us.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yep, in the pub with pipkin,Ron,Alex and Ben W


There was like no one there for 2 hours when we were there. We should have stayed!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I bought a 40 cube from Richie and got a pair of leucs. I'm just about to order some Gorilla Glue to give the viv a good seeing to and then KAPOW.

Well excited.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh damn! At least I have a nice new flat!


----------



## manda88

I met the same people flananjula did 

Me and Matt got two vivs from Richie, £45 worth of plants, a pair of leucs and another corn snake, and a few other bits and bobs like frozen mice and things for the snakes. Should have got another bag of that bug bed stuff though.
I bet everyone turned up at the pub like 5 mins after we left! :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

AH man I should have gone, could have picked up my BRB aswell.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> AH man I should have gone, could have picked up my BRB aswell.


Yeah the guys were there who you contacted about them, you should have got us to pick one up for you!! It's a shame you couldn't have come, would have been cool to meet you.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> AH man I should have gone, could have picked up my BRB aswell.


You should have done! It was so awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah the guys were there who you contacted about them, you should have got us to pick one up for you!! It's a shame you couldn't have come, would have been cool to meet you.



Now you tell me! Ha.

Yeah I did really want to go!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Now you tell me! Ha.
> 
> Yeah I did really want to go!


I even said to flan does he have your number so we could ask if you wanted one! I don't mean to rub it in, but the ones they had there were stunning!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Boooooo!

I'll still have my hands on one soon, She's going to be called......


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Boooooo!
> 
> I'll still have my hands on one soon, She's going to be called......


Amanda!


----------



## ipreferaflan

and their temporary house:


----------



## sambridge15




----------



## philo

Bearnandos said:


> Lord of the Rings was good...but Avatar in 3D is fantasic!!! doing a new viv with Avatar in mind. OK...storyline a bit of a chickflick but the graphics..WOW


 yyouve given me inspiration to use avatar as inpiration


----------



## ipreferaflan

philo said:


> yyouve given me inspiration to use avatar as inpiration


haha. That was 1,440 pages ago.


----------



## detail3r

Tax rebates FTW. I can finally order my mistking system


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> Tax rebates FTW. I can finally order my mistking system


makes sure you get a converter plug mate, i forgot to order one when i ordered mine and had to get one from ebay lol


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisfrog said:


> makes sure you get a converter plug mate, i forgot to order one when i ordered mine and had to get one from ebay lol


Lol will do. Im going to order 3 T piece nozzles too, making it a 4 nozzle system .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Do you need 4 nozzles?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you need 4 nozzles?


I think so, if you see a lot of the 'Vert' tanks on DB and DW which are much narrower than mine they use 2 and sometimes 3 nozzle systems. I want one nozzle directed at each side, one at the back and one down to the mid / foreground.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

detail3r said:


> I think so, if you see a lot of the 'Vert' tanks on DB and DW which are much narrower than mine they use 2 and sometimes 3 nozzle systems. I want one nozzle directed at each side, one at the back and one down to the mid / foreground.


yeah i would agree mate i currently have 3 nozzles and although it thoroughly covers everything with water, i currently have them all facing opposite directions so it creates a mini swirl in the tank, i would say your right getting 4 you will have more control over what extras areas you would like to mist.

i ordered one of the wrong pieces and the guy sent a a T piece converter for free, very good customer service from them if you have any trouble :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think so, if you see a lot of the 'Vert' tanks on DB and DW which are much narrower than mine they use 2 and sometimes 3 nozzle systems. I want one nozzle directed at each side, one at the back and one down to the mid / foreground.


I guess, I had two on my two foot wide exo which was about right. It's not exactly bad to have more mist!


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisfrog said:


> yeah i would agree mate i currently have 3 nozzles and although it thoroughly covers everything with water, i currently have them all facing opposite directions so it creates a mini swirl in the tank, i would say your right getting 4 you will have more control over what extras areas you would like to mist.
> 
> i ordered one of the wrong pieces and the guy sent a a T piece converter for free, very good customer service from them if you have any trouble :2thumb:





Morgan Freeman said:


> I guess, I had two on my two foot wide exo which was about right. It's not exactly bad to have more mist!


Oh for sure, 4 nozzles it is 

Next up is adding more 'body' to the substrate as its lacking any real organic matter, adding a fogger and more lighting!


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Oh for sure, 4 nozzles it is
> 
> *Next up is adding more 'body' to the substrate as its lacking any real organic matter*, adding a fogger and more lighting!


 Leafmould!:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Leafmould!:2thumb:


Hopefully im going on a wander in a cpl of days (as its half term and I gotta do something with the brat) up to some old woodland near where my gran used to live.....I'm taking a spade, a trowel, some carrier bags & black bin liners and a rucksack or two (All empty!!...Although if anyone needs a body dumping, just lemme know) :lol2:
Edit: Oh almost forgot a hunting knife and screwdriver.....Comes in very handy for getting nice chunks of bark (From dead/felled/stumps)


It's so far out theres nobody but farmers for miles so pollution is minimal and i've never seen any phibs (There's only a river running through it) so everything I grab should be pretty safe.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just got back from the woods, bags of the stuff!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda the Panda, what the hell will you do when all your corns get to adulthood?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda the Panda, what the hell will you do when all your corns get to adulthood?


Panic.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Thought so.

Will you keep them in large rubs?


----------



## manda88

I won't panic really, they're (hopefully) not going to be fully grown for another few years and we're already looking at getting a bigger place through rent to buy, cos we've not got enough for a mortgage and we won't have enough for one for another million years or so.
They're each going to be in their own 50 litre RUB when they're fully grown, I'll prob put them in them from 4ft onwards. Diego is currently 2-2.5ft and in an 18 litre, and will prob go in a 24litre or something next.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I won't panic really, they're (hopefully) not going to be fully grown for another few years and we're already looking at getting a bigger place through rent to buy, cos we've not got enough for a mortgage and we won't have enough for one for another million years or so.
> They're each going to be in their own 50 litre RUB when they're fully grown, I'll prob put them in them from 4ft onwards. Diego is currently 2-2.5ft and in an 18 litre, and will prob go in a 24litre or something next.


I'm going to have to get a viv for my BBBBRRRRBBBBB. I like those Herpteks for snakes but dey is pwicey.


----------



## manda88

Not seen those, have you chosen which BRB you're getting? Why don't you just get rubs while it's growing and then a viv or something for it when it's fully grown? Or would you always want it in a tub?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Not seen those, have you chosen which BRB you're getting? Why don't you just get rubs while it's growing and then a viv or something for it when it's fully grown? Or would you always want it in a tub?


For when he's an adult I meant. I've already paid for him, delivery will be this week I just need to decide which day. Want my temps etc spot on first.

EXCITED.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> For when he's an adult I meant. I've already paid for him, delivery will be this week I just need to decide which day. Want my temps etc spot on first.
> 
> EXCITED.


Ooh how exciting!! You must show me pics when you get him! Who are you getting him from? There were some absolutely gorgeous ones at the show, I loved the ones with the huge peacock eye markings on their sides.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I won't panic really, they're (hopefully) not going to be fully grown for another few years and we're already looking at getting a bigger place through rent to buy, cos we've not got enough for a mortgage and we won't have enough for one for another million years or so.
> They're each going to be in their own 50 litre RUB when they're fully grown, I'll prob put them in them from 4ft onwards. Diego is currently 2-2.5ft and in an 18 litre, and will prob go in a 24litre or something next.


Already toldya how quick Blue grew...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Already toldya how quick Blue grew...:whistling2:


Quiet, you! The rate Kimiko is growing as well, she's gonna be huge I reckon. I measured a couple of her sheds earlier, her first one here was 15 inches, her latest one was 19 inches and I've only had her 3 months! I think the pinkies I buy have some kind of growth juice in them.


----------



## RhianB87

Woooo I can join in the snake chats now!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Quiet, you! The rate Kimiko is growing as well, she's gonna be huge I reckon. I measured a couple of her sheds earlier, her first one here was 15 inches, her latest one was 19 inches and I've only had her 3 months! I think the pinkies I buy have some kind of growth juice in them.


Huh. Blue's going into shed *again*! I swear the last one was only a couple of weeks ago. I think he secretly wants to be an anaconda...
But guys, if you thought I was going to shut up about golden tree frogs, think again!:lol2: The new one has settled nicely into her temporary accomodation, and is eating fine, but 'she' is definitely a she- and he is definitely a he, so breeding is at least a possibility, one day. Does anyone know anything species-specific? I know they are foam-nesters, but is that leaf-dangley stuff like red-eyes or wot? Alex made a passing comment about laying on the ground, but I don't know if he was joking or not- none of the sites I checked out gave me anything useful.


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Huh. Blue's going into shed *again*! I swear the last one was only a couple of weeks ago. I think he secretly wants to be an anaconda...
> But guys, if you thought I was going to shut up about golden tree frogs, think again!:lol2: The new one has settled nicely into her temporary accomodation, and is eating fine, but 'she' is definitely a she- and he is definitely a he, so breeding is at least a possibility, one day. Does anyone know anything species-specific? I know they are foam-nesters, but is that leaf-dangley stuff like red-eyes or wot? Alex made a passing comment about laying on the ground, but I don't know if he was joking or not- none of the sites I checked out gave me anything useful.


dont know a great deal about these but ive got a feeling they make a big bubbly nest whipped up by the mail as they spawn, the eggs are laid in the bubble nest and this is what keeps them moist untill hatching then they drop into the water as tadpoles. you might want to ask pollywog i think he breeds these. But Ron i imagine it would be interesting to watch :2thumb:
red eyes dont make foam just lay there eggs on leaves over water, the eggs a similar to frogspawn really, just laid out of water


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> dont know a great deal about these but ive got a feeling they make a big bubbly nest whipped up by the mail as they spawn, the eggs are laid in the bubble nest and this is what keeps them moist untill hatching then they drop into the water as tadpoles. you might want to ask pollywog i think he breeds these. But Ron i imagine it would be interesting to watch :2thumb:
> red eyes dont make foam just lay there eggs on leaves over water, the eggs a similar to frogspawn really, just laid out of water


Yup, sorry, probably didn't express myself properly- I'm still tired after my 'Odyssey' yesterday, plus I had to go for a clinic visit with one of my clients today. What I meant was, do foam-nesters position their spawn high over water, or what?


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Yup, sorry, probably didn't express myself properly- I'm still tired after my 'Odyssey' yesterday, plus I had to go for a clinic visit with one of my clients today. What I meant was, do foam-nesters position their spawn high over water, or what?


oh i see yes usually on branches from what i gather, was a tiring day, left the house at 6am got home at 7pm, hard work standing around talking :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> oh i see yes usually on branches from what i gather, was a tiring day, left the house at 6am got home at 7pm, hard work standing around talking :2thumb:


 Ok, *that's* useful- when I set up their new tank, branches (as well as leaves) will def cross over the water area.


----------



## sambridge15

:blush: how do i dust fruit flies it seems a herculean task :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Ooh how exciting!! You must show me pics when you get him! Who are you getting him from? There were some absolutely gorgeous ones at the show, I loved the ones with the huge peacock eye markings on their sides.


Anthony/As Exotics.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> :blush: how do i dust fruit flies it seems a herculean task :lol2:


Add a pinch of powder into a small sandwich bag, tip in flies. Shake a little.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Add a pinch of powder into a small sandwich bag, tip in flies. Shake a little.


So same as crickets, then? As I said to Alex, learning all the time!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> So same as crickets, then? As I said to Alex, learning all the time!:2thumb:


I find them easier then crickets tbh.


----------



## Alex M

Ron Magpie said:


> Huh. Blue's going into shed *again*! I swear the last one was only a couple of weeks ago. I think he secretly wants to be an anaconda...
> But guys, if you thought I was going to shut up about golden tree frogs, think again!:lol2: The new one has settled nicely into her temporary accomodation, and is eating fine, but 'she' is definitely a she- and he is definitely a he, so breeding is at least a possibility, one day. Does anyone know anything species-specific? I know they are foam-nesters, but is that leaf-dangley stuff like red-eyes or wot? Alex made a passing comment about laying on the ground, but I don't know if he was joking or not- none of the sites I checked out gave me anything useful.


No, i'm not joking mate! They will typically make their nest above water, but they will also make one at ground level sometimes attached to say a fallen log which is in the water, the foam just touching the water level. Good luck with breeding these :2thumb: (they're not tricky so you shouldn't have any probs, but please document it on here mate!)


----------



## Ron Magpie

Alex M said:


> No, i'm not joking mate! They will typically make their nest above water, but they will also make one at ground level sometimes attached to say a fallen log which is in the water, the foam just touching the water level. Good luck with breeding these :2thumb: (they're not tricky so you shouldn't have any probs, but please document it on here mate!)


I'm totally not expecting anything to happan- just want to know what to do if it does, mate!:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm totally not expecting anything to happan- just want to know what to do if it does, mate!:2thumb:


You might surprise yourself Ron - i reckon you've got a couple of 'Breeders' there mate!


----------



## calv07

Morning all

I always keep an eye on the threads that are posted in the amphibian section and my collection has had a bit of a frog "boom" recently so thought it was about time I got a bit more involved with the chat and sharing hints and tips on here etc. 

So this is a hello really and if its okay with everyone, get a bit more involved with things.

Cheers


----------



## RhianB87

calv07 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I always keep an eye on the threads that are posted in the amphibian section and my collection has had a bit of a frog "boom" recently so thought it was about time I got a bit more involved with the chat and sharing hints and tips on here etc.
> 
> So this is a hello really and if its okay with everyone, get a bit more involved with things.
> 
> Cheers


 
:welcome:

Come join in the party :Na_Na_Na_Na: We are generally quite nice in here.


Also is anyone good at fancy dress idea? I have a party on Sat with no idea. So I have decided to go in a fancy dress but I need to tart it up a bit. anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## calv07

Ta for the welcome.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Come join in the party :Na_Na_Na_Na: We are generally quite nice in here.
> 
> 
> Also is anyone good at fancy dress idea? I have a party on Sat with no idea. So I have decided to go in a fancy dress but I need to tart it up a bit. anyone have any good ideas?


I dunno, but my brother is going to a party and I'm doing him up like a zombie... white face paint fake blood etc, Might even see if he will let me do his hair :lol2:

Last time I did a dressing up thing, I went as a 'dark fairy' Black wings, black dress etc. 
I'm sure you'll find something


----------



## Ron Magpie

hehe. Last FD party I went to was one of ours as a hippy (it was the theme), and the one before that was as a rent boy- amazingly, I had *all* the gear!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just made a complete fool out of myself...

I've not been to the dentist for a year, because my dentist went private and I couldn't afford their stupid fee's... I've been on an NHS waiting list for about a year and I had a check up appointment with a new dentist this afternoon. 
I have a huge phobia of dentists, but I thought it was getting better.. how wrong was I  The new dentist was really strange and I freaked out and had a sort of mini panic attack.. I must of looked like a right idiot. I need something doing to my wisdom teeth and I can't have treatment without sedation, so I made him refer me to the phobia dentist where I went before. Argh I feel so silly.. it's such a stupid phobia to have I'm not even sure why! I'm not scared of needles or anything just blimin dentists :bash::blush:


----------



## sambridge15

im actually amazed at how cool dart frogs are to watch :no1:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just made a complete fool out of myself...
> 
> I've not been to the dentist for a year, because my dentist went private and I couldn't afford their stupid fee's... I've been on an NHS waiting list for about a year and I had a check up appointment with a new dentist this afternoon.
> I have a huge phobia of dentists, but I thought it was getting better.. how wrong was I  The new dentist was really strange and I freaked out and had a sort of mini panic attack.. I must of looked like a right idiot. I need something doing to my wisdom teeth and I can't have treatment without sedation, so I made him refer me to the phobia dentist where I went before. Argh I feel so silly.. it's such a stupid phobia to have I'm not even sure why! I'm not scared of needles or anything just blimin dentists :bash::blush:


 
Haha don't be embarrassed, there are loooooooads of people with phobias of the dentist, and it doesn't help when the guy drilling your teeth looks like a mass murderer or something.
By the way, I hope you didn't think I was rude at PRAS the other day, it was a very brief greeting!! Matt called me over to one of the tables to look at something that I can't remember, I think we saw you like once again afterwards...my memory sucks so bad. Hopefully we'll be able to have a proper introduction next time!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm doing zombie fancy dress this weekend!


----------



## berksmike

manda88 said:


> Haha don't be embarrassed, there are loooooooads of people with phobias of the dentist, and it doesn't help when the guy drilling your teeth looks like a mass murderer or something.


Me too - I got medical background and I still have a real thing about the going the dentist (or the butcher as I affectionately call her). 
Some dentists do hypnosis that apparantly works.. not tried that tho.

All stems from a couple of really bad experiences as a kid - got gassed for a tooth extraction that went horrendous


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

berksmike said:


> Me too - I got medical background and I still have a real thing about the going the dentist (or the butcher as I affectionately call her).
> Some dentists do hypnosis that apparantly works.. not tried that tho


I just have all the gas and pills :lol2: Its the only way I can have even a basic filling :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love the dentist.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love it too.

Just donated this.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm due to donate again soon! Well done


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm due to donate again soon! Well done


I can't.:devil: As discussed before.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't.:devil: As discussed before.


Neither can I, though not for the entirely prejudiced reasons you can't.


----------



## berksmike

Does seem extremely silly that the blood service hasn't sorted themselves out. I would give blood if I could and I'm O negative so they are missing out!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Have just finished planting my new tank for the leucs, just need a couple more bits before its complete. Will put pics up in a bit (well manda will).

Flan has your gorilla glue turned up yet or did you just order it today?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't.:devil: As discussed before.


They test it for HIV, hepatitis and all the nasties anyway so I don't see the problem!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Neither can I, though not for the entirely prejudiced reasons you can't.


Up to flan to save the day

AGAIN



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have just finished planting my new tank for the leucs, just need a couple more bits before its complete. Will put pics up in a bit (well manda will).
> 
> Flan has your gorilla glue turned up yet or did you just order it today?


Wickeeeeeed! My glue hasn't arrived . Delivery estimate is tomorrow!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want my blood for myself ANYWAY.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> They test it for HIV, hepatitis and all the nasties anyway so I don't see the problem!
> 
> 
> 
> Up to flan to save the day
> 
> AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> Wickeeeeeed! My glue hasn't arrived . Delivery estimate is tomorrow!


Unlucky, the clay method is really easy and I like the finish aswell. Was a bit iffy about it when I first started and really didn't like it, but I REALLY like it now.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want my blood for myself ANYWAY.


I don't blame you. It hurt.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Unlucky, the clay method is really easy and I like the finish aswell. Was a bit iffy about it when I first started and really didn't like it, but I REALLY like it now.


Pictures? Sounds good but heavy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's good because I recommended it.

Matt your last PM was blank!


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Matt your last PM was blank!


That's cos Matt is a wee bit special...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well Done Flan on your giving blood btw - did you get lots of tea and bisquits as a reward??


----------



## Ron Magpie

berksmike said:


> Does seem extremely silly that the blood service hasn't sorted themselves out. I would give blood if I could and I'm O negative so they are missing out!


Same as, ironically- the most universally useful group. But I have ranted about this before.

How are people's new aquisitions settling in?


----------



## manda88

Here's the promised pictures of the almost finished dart tank, just going to add a couple of ferns to add to the floor and some oak leaves, and it'll be ready!



















And the little critters who will be living in there


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wicked stuff. I can't believe you got Leucs before me.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wicked stuff. I can't believe you got Leucs before me.


Yeah neither can I, I didnt think i would be getting any for a while but it sort of happened in the last two weeks that i was getting them and nothing was going to stop me.

Flans were even more impulse(with a little pursuading form richie:whistling2 buy the frogs one of my vivs, and you have yourself some leucs.

You will get there one day. At least you boa is coming. How is your new place btw?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fantastic, I love it here already! Can't wait for the summer to use the balconies!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fantastic, I love it here already! Can't wait for the summer to use the balconies!


Good good, thats awesome then. have you got everything sorted or are you still moving bits and bobs. Are you still in the same area?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Good good, thats awesome then. have you got everything sorted or are you still moving bits and bobs. Are you still in the same area?


There's a few bits still to come, plus sofa and bookshelves being delivered.

I'm about......250 metres away!


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah neither can I, I didnt think i would be getting any for a while but it sort of happened in the last two weeks that i was getting them and nothing was going to stop me.
> 
> Flans were even more impulse(with a little pursuading form richie:whistling2 buy the frogs one of my vivs, and you have yourself some leucs.
> 
> You will get there one day. At least you boa is coming. How is your new place btw?


well Matt everyone should have leucs in my opinion (even though i havent got any myself now)
the viv looks really good made a lovely job of it, make sure you spray that moss at least 3 times a day :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> well Matt everyone should have leucs in my opinion (even though i havent got any myself now)
> the viv looks really good made a lovely job of it, make sure you spray that moss at least 3 times a day :2thumb:


Will do Richie, Thanks again for grabbing them for me and also for all the bits and peices. Just need to add a ficus pumila to grow on the right hand side and a few smaller ground plants and it should be good to go!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's a few bits still to come, plus sofa and bookshelves being delivered.
> 
> I'm about......250 metres away!


I loved getting everything delivered when i first moved out but then having to build it all:devil:

I only moved about 1km away from where i lived previously. Means i know the area still.


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Will do Richie, Thanks again for grabbing them for me and also for all the bits and peices. Just need to add a ficus pumila to grow on the right hand side and a few smaller ground plants and it should be good to go!!!


No worries Matt i knew how much you wanted them, also better that you had the bigger viv so you can add a few more now, leucs do great in groups


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> No worries Matt i knew how much you wanted them,* also better that you had the bigger viv so you can add a few more now, leucs do great in groups*


You tempter, you!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Haha Richie does have a way of making people want to buy stuff, it's obviously his charm! :flrt:
I think we'll probably wait til these two are sexed before we get any more, so then we know whether we need a male or female to go in with them. How many would be able to fit in this one then, Rich? We were thinking of probably just getting one more, but would a group of 4 live happily in there?


----------



## ipreferaflan

furryjen said:


> That's cos Matt is a wee bit special...... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well Done Flan on your giving blood btw - did you get lots of tea and bisquits as a reward??


I had about 3 packets of bisquits. Custard creams mmmmmm. I also got a sticker that said 'My mum gave blood today' and gave my mum one that said My SON gave blood today' (I had to improvise though because they only had mum, dad, uncle and auntie stickers).



Morgan Freeman said:


> Wicked stuff. I can't believe you got Leucs before me.


and me and me and me. I can't either. I can't believe I went to the show and came home with leucs. Not what I was expecting.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flans were even more impulse(with a little pursuading form richie:whistling2 buy the frogs one of my vivs, and you have yourself some leucs.


Mine were so impulse it's mental. If I wasn't the sheriff of this section I bet I'd get a right ear-bashing.

Still... it's not like I'm competely oblivious to their care.



richie.b said:


> well Matt everyone should have leucs in my opinion (even though i havent got any myself now)
> *the viv looks really good made a lovely job of it, make sure you spray that moss at least 3 times a day* :2thumb:


I'VE ONLY BEEN SPRAYING IT TWICE! FML.


----------



## RhianB87

Morning chaps! 

How is everyone on this cloudy day (well it is in hampshire!) ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Boa day!


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> Morning chaps!
> 
> How is everyone on this cloudy day (well it is in hampshire!) ?


As it is in the county below it.

I am very well although my arm hurts.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> As it is in the county below it.
> 
> I am very well although my arm hurts.


What do you think of the planted viv then flan? I need to get two more leucs once i know the sex of mine so I can have a nice breeding group.

Congrats on giving blood and surviving. :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Boa day!


Awesome, pics when you have it....:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What do you think of the planted viv then flan? I need to get two more leucs once i know the sex of mine so I can have a nice breeding group.
> 
> Congrats on giving blood and surviving. :lol2:


 I can't see pics at work!


----------



## manda88

Royal Mail are actual crap, I ordered a tub of fruit flies the other day and they got delivered yesterday, and they were all dead apart from about 5 cos the box they were in had obviously been thrown around and all sorts and the flies had drowned in the culture, so I called the company I ordered them from and they said they'd send me another tub out FOC, they put a sticker on it saying please keep upright, got it delivered just now and every single fly is dead!! It's even worse than the original tub!! RM SUCK!! So I called the company again and they're going to send me a tub of crickets instead, so hopefully they won't all be dead.


----------



## ipreferaflan

This guy just came into the library and he looks EXACTLY like me. It's so weird. Like exactly.

So much so that you would think we were identical twins.

Inb4: 'Unlucky guy'


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its quiet on here today.

I am actually going to KILL everyone at my work today. They are all moaning about this that and the other and it is doing my head in. Just do your job and then people wouldn't moan at you would they?!?! DIE DIE DIE:devil:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its quiet on here today.
> 
> I am actually going to KILL everyone at my work today. They are all moaning about this that and the other and it is doing my head in. Just do your job and then people wouldn't moan at you would they?!?! DIE DIE DIE:devil:


That's because everyone at your work, not including about 3 people, are absolute c**k suckers to be quite honest, and they're thick as two short planks. I'm sure you'll be happier when/if you ever get moved back downstairs.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> that's because everyone at your work, not including about 3 people, are absolute *c**k suckers* to be quite honest, and they're thick as two short planks. I'm sure you'll be happier when/if you ever get moved back downstairs.


manda!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> That's because everyone at your work, not including about 3 people, are absolute c**k suckers to be quite honest, and they're thick as two short planks. I'm sure you'll be happier when/if you ever get moved back downstairs.


 How very rude!:gasp::gasp::gasp:








:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> How very rude!:gasp::gasp::gasp:
> :lol2:


Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## ipreferaflan

What's that song that goes 'something something something with the girl I love!' it was on the radio like twice yesterday while I was waiting to give blood.

Hate it but I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## manda88

What?! Haha. Now that I think about it, I don't even realise why it's used as an insult, cos it's just implying that they perform oral sex upon another being, and lots of non-annoying people do that...

Let me change my insult to f***tards.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What?! Haha. Now that I think about it, I don't even realise why it's used as an insult, cos it's just implying that they perform oral sex upon another being, and lots of non-annoying people do that...
> 
> Let me change my insult to f***tards.


Retards don't deserve sex?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Minge.

Round town with the girl I love?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Retards don't deserve sex?


Retards don't know how to have sex.



ipreferaflan said:


> Minge.
> 
> Round town with the girl I love?


Nobody cares.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Retards don't know how to have sex.


Actually they do and they do it. It makes more retards.

I don't think they should be allowed to breed. It's expensive.


And I care because it's driving me mad.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Actually they do and they do it. It makes more retards.
> 
> I don't think they should be allowed to breed. It's expensive.
> 
> 
> And I care because it's driving me mad.


I don't really want to know how they go about it, I imagine it's a bit of a massacre.
Type the lyrics you do know into google!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pulp - Common People.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pulp - Common People.


Quality song


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Boa should be here soon!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Boa should be here soon!


Is it here yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nope. Sad facial expression.


----------



## manda88

Well that's crap. Who's delivering it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thank God my day is almost finished. Been rather hectic and nearly killed two colleagues. Luckily they both left a 15:30, well lucky for them anyway. How is everyone?


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thank God my day is almost finished. Been rather hectic and nearly killed two colleagues. Luckily they both left a 15:30, well lucky for them anyway. How is everyone?


That sucks 

I am good, covered in fake blood from starting to make my halloween costume. : victory:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Retards don't deserve sex?


Yeah but if they didn't we couldn't amuse ourselves with the freakshow that is jeremy kyle.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> That sucks
> 
> I am good, covered in fake blood from starting to make my halloween costume. : victory:


Yes it does, and the worst thing is Manda and her sister are going to collect her sisters new Royal without me because I am at work  It means i dont get to see ct8282's awesome python collection again.



jme2049 said:


> Yeah but if they didn't we couldn't amuse ourselves with the freakshow that is jeremy kyle.


Very true. there were some right dogs on it this morning.


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes it does, and the worst thing is Manda and her sister are going to collect her sisters new Royal without me because I am at work  It means i dont get to see ct8282's awesome python collection again.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. *there were some right dogs on it this morning*.


Isn't there always


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Isn't there always


VERY true:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My boa came earlier!

He's tiny!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Loving my little leucs, there getting bolder and bolder each day. they love there food as well.

Hope yours are doing well flanny.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> VERY true:lol2:


Meant to say; Mandas' sister is very cool- really good dry sense of humour:2thumb:

In other news, I've just introduced a trio of swordtails to my Xenopus tank. Before anyone freaks, I need to point out that these are the four smallish X tropicalis I've had for years; historically they've shared with medium/large swordtails quite amicably more than a few times, although babies are obvious prey. I had to stop this after I got the two X laevis, who would eat anything up to and including goldfish:gasp:, but since their untimely demise, I've missed the activity fish add. The swords are a bit nervous (understandably enough!) but they are really too big and too fast to be a meal.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> My boa came earlier!
> 
> He's tiny!


YAY!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My boa came earlier!
> 
> He's tiny!


Awesome, pics, PICS. They are awesome and so cute as babies.


----------



## andaroo

Azureus >>>>>> leucs

just
so
ya
know


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> Azureus >>>>>> leucs
> 
> just
> so
> ya
> know


There not greater. I prefer the leucs but would like to get some Azureus as well at some point.

Wait till we get our Fantastica. They are AMAZING!!!

SOOOO:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> Azureus >>>>>> leucs
> 
> just
> so
> ya
> know


They are my favorites, in terms of looks- I love blue, anyway- but as a non-dart keeper, I just get the impression that leucs are easier.


----------



## andaroo

wtfs a fantastica?

Azureus are the best dart frog IMHO
cant wait to get some, I hate wasps and bees so leucs = fail


----------



## andaroo

Ron Magpie said:


> They are my favorites, in terms of looks- I love blue, anyway- but as a non-dart keeper, I just get the impression that leucs are easier.


You have good taste Ron!

They will be the only darts i will be getting

probably shouldnt say that after the tree frog frenzy ive had this year :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Leucs > Everything.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/596232-fantastica-dart-frogs.html

bottom pic is what they look like when they are adults, they are thumbnail darts. They are so nice


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs > Everything.
> 
> image


thats is a nice BRB, are you pleased with him/her.

Congratulations and also thanks for the help with the viv.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs > Everything.
> 
> image


WOOOHOOO! Morgan got an animal!!!!

You got a viv set up?:whistling2:


----------



## Nile101

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs > Everything.
> 
> image


God I love BRBs I'd instantly buy one if they came in smaller sizes, the shimmer on them is just amazing.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> WOOOHOOO! Morgan got an animal!!!!
> 
> You got a viv set up?:whistling2:


Im pretty sure he has got a RUB set up for it Ron:gasp:


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs > Everything.
> 
> image


seriously?

and why the hell did u get a snake?



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/596232-fantastica-dart-frogs.html
> 
> bottom pic is what they look like when they are adults, they are thumbnail darts. They are so nice


yeah very pretty and metallic colours shame they dont grow bigger than 2cm! cba with fruit flies! so cba with darts! my azzies can eat crickets and stfd and stfu!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> thats is a nice BRB, are you pleased with him/her.
> 
> Congratulations and also thanks for the help with the viv.


Very. I have new pet nerves though. Half want to check/half want to leave him alone.


No problem.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nile101 said:


> God I love BRBs I'd instantly buy one if they came in smaller sizes, the shimmer on them is just amazing.


They're not particularly big, 6ft max for a male.


----------



## sambridge15

i debated between leucs and azzureus for ages then i went with tinctorious suriname blue legs yellow heads  half and half and im glad i made the choice!! my 4 little ens are always out and about bold as bras colourful :no1:

what to get next though.... may try my luck out with a thumbnail


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> seriously?
> 
> and why the hell did u get a snake?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah very pretty and metallic colours shame they dont grow bigger than 2cm! cba with fruit flies! so cba with darts! my azzies can eat crickets and stfd and stfu!


The fruitflys are so easy to breed, that's what my leucs are feeding on, even easier than crickets I feel.


----------



## sambridge15

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The fruitflys are so easy to breed, that's what my leucs are feeding on, even easier than crickets I feel.


agreed readybreak sprinkle of yeast done....


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Leucs are amazing frogs stunning colours and facsinating to watch, mine are getting a bigger now and i have some good pics for you guys when i get the chance to put them up lol.

How is everyone anyway?


----------



## sambridge15

onemanandhisfrog said:


> Leucs are amazing frogs stunning colours and facsinating to watch, mine are getting a bigger now and i have some good pics for you guys when i get the chance to put them up lol.
> 
> How is everyone anyway?


alot better now i have darts  cant wait to breed them :no1:we will all have to trade froglets about :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> agreed readybreak sprinkle of yeast done....


Hah! all my frogs are medium-to-large size, so they eat crickets, hoppers, locusts, meal worms, morio worms, earthworms, woodlice, moths, spiders, crane flies, snails, slugs, beetles, etcetc. *Much* easier!:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Meant to say; Mandas' sister is very cool- really good dry sense of humour:2thumb:


Dear god don't tell her that!! Haha. She and I are very similar with the fact that we love toilet humour, we find poo and farts hilarious.


----------



## Nile101

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're not particularly big, 6ft max for a male.


By big I mean like 4 foot, I had a royal which I had to rehome due to lack of space.


----------



## REDDEV1L

*made it out alive*

Well we made it out of the woods alive :lol2:
2 bloody hours we trecked through it, and im not all that impressed with what I got :bash:

Anyway, cpla pics I took while we were there...









Found a dead sheep...few more yrs and it'll be clean enough to use in a viv :lol2:


And here's the goodies...

















A4 paper for size, the plants are a holly (NOT for a viv) and an unusual fern. LOVE the twisted wood (It's 4ft long!!), but its got a fungus on the other side :whip: and the spikey thing isn't for a tank either but I thought it was cool.

I wanted more bark, and could've done with some leaf litter but couldnt find any decent bark (Most was silvery thin crappy stuff, dunno the tree tho lol) and I wasn't happy with any leaflitter....although Im a bit of a neat freak so probably wouldn't have used it in a tank anyway.


On and as im spamming off-topic with pics, manda, here's the best pic I could get of the little cretin...She was being evil and wouldnt stay still










Nice BRB morgs :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Well we made it out of the woods alive :lol2:
> 2 bloody hours we trecked through it, and im not all that impressed with what I got :bash:
> 
> Anyway, cpla pics I took while we were there...
> image
> 
> Found a dead sheep...few more yrs and it'll be clean enough to use in a viv :lol2:
> [URL="http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y244/REDMOZZ/RFUK/th_deedsheep.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And here's the goodies...
> image
> image
> 
> A4 paper for size, the plants are a holly (NOT for a viv) and an unusual fern. LOVE the twisted wood (It's 4ft long!!), but its got a fungus on the other side :whip: and the spikey thing isn't for a tank either but I thought it was cool.
> 
> I wanted more bark, and could've done with some leaf litter but couldnt find any decent bark (Most was silvery thin crappy stuff, dunno the tree tho lol) and I wasn't happy with any leaflitter....although Im a bit of a neat freak so probably wouldn't have used it in a tank anyway.
> 
> 
> On and as im spamming off-topic with pics, manda, here's the best pic I could get of the little cretin...She was being evil and wouldnt stay still
> image
> 
> 
> Nice BRB morgs :2thumb:


I'd double check that fern's safety if I were you, just to be sure it's not the most toxic plant alive!

She's definitely a good size, I'd say she's probably around the same size as my new plasma who I think is a July baby, here's a couple of pics of the two boys she looks the same size as










And this is Duende (Mid July) handling a large pinkie with ease, the pic doesn't show just how thick he is around the middle, but I think he can easily take fluffs now









And just for the hell of it, this is Kimiko who hatched in June, when I first got her in July









And this is her now, 4 months later! She is a BIG girl IMO









Judging from that pic of yours, I'd certainly say to try her in large pinkies, see how she handles them, and then see if you can get hold of some smallish fluffs, if not then standard size fluffs would probably be fine cos they're only a little bigger than large pinkies anyway.


----------



## manda88

Oh and woo I'm through to the final of POTM!


----------



## calv07

manda88 said:


> Oh and woo I'm through to the final of POTM!


New Mossy's have settled in well...eating loads. Looking forward to picking your boys up tommorrow.:smile:


----------



## manda88

calv07 said:


> New Mossy's have settled in well...eating loads. Looking forward to picking your boys up tommorrow.:smile:


Ah brilliant news! They're so entertaining to watch when they're eating, I'm gonna miss them, but I'm glad they're going somewhere as great as yours, they'll be happy as larry!!
I'm going out in the evening tomorrow, but should be around til about 8pm, if I'm not in by the time you get to us then Matt will be in anyway, but hopefully I'll still be home so I can meet you and say goodbye to the froggies.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah she looks very similar size to your plasma.
She's due a feed today so i'll go to my local and get a look at the pinks and fuzzies...I did ask for sml pinkies when I last got some (a week after we got her) so getting larger ones is probably the way forward for a while.
Kimiko's shot up !! lol

My bro's banging on about needing a new tank for her soon...she's in an xl flat faun, but he's got her out minimum of an hour a day, and (for now) she can stretch most of her body out along the length of the tank anyway so she'll be fine for a few months yet surely ?
The only thing is, she's got nothing to climb on in her tank, its too low for anything, but she just climbs up and in the lid and around the hatch so I suppose she's making do :lol2:

Edit: We say She, but we dunno. The place we got her from has never heard of popping to tell the sex of young snakes !!!


----------



## calv07

manda88 said:


> Ah brilliant news! They're so entertaining to watch when they're eating, I'm gonna miss them, but I'm glad they're going somewhere as great as yours, they'll be happy as larry!!
> I'm going out in the evening tomorrow, but should be around til about 8pm, if I'm not in by the time you get to us then Matt will be in anyway, but hopefully I'll still be home so I can meet you and say goodbye to the froggies.


I will definatley be with you before 8pm. Not sure my mates would let me get away with just being a frog courier on a Friday night.:lol2: I'll give you a buzz before I leave. Do you still have the heater and filter spare? I may take them if you still have them.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Yeah she looks very similar size to your plasma.
> She's due a feed today so i'll go to my local and get a look at the pinks and fuzzies...I did ask for sml pinkies when I last got some (a week after we got her) so getting larger ones is probably the way forward for a while.
> Kimiko's shot up !! lol
> 
> My bro's banging on about needing a new tank for her soon...she's in an xl flat faun, but he's got her out minimum of an hour a day, and (for now) she can stretch most of her body out along the length of the tank anyway so she'll be fine for a few months yet surely ?
> The only thing is, she's got nothing to climb on in her tank, its too low for anything, but she just climbs up and in the lid and around the hatch so I suppose she's making do :lol2:
> 
> Edit: We say She, but we dunno. The place we got her from has never heard of popping to tell the sex of young snakes !!!


She definitely can handle large pinkies, small ones won't even touch the sides! And you're right, she'll be fine in that faunarium for months, faunariums are huge IMO, people keep yearlings in fauns so...
He has her out for an hour every day? That's a long time! I assume not when she's in shed or just eaten. I don't really hold my hatchlings for longer than around 10 minutes, but that's just me, I think a lot of people say that half an hour is a good amount of time to have them out. How many hides does she have? Putting a small bit of wood or something in there for her to climb on wouldn't hurt if your bro wants her to have it, but I don't think she'll care whether she can climb or not tbh.
If you want her sexed, it'd prob be worth while taking her to an exotics vet or a shop that you know is capable, and see if they can probe it for you, she may even still be small enough to be popped.



calv07 said:


> I will definatley be with you before 8pm. Not sure my mates would let me get away with just being a frog courier on a Friday night.:lol2: I'll give you a buzz before I leave. Do you still have the heater and filter spare? I may take them if you still have them.


Ok that's great, and yes they are still available, you're more than welcome to have them. I'll have them all ready for when you get here


----------



## Morgan Freeman

BRBs are good at hiding in leaf litter.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> BRBs are good at hiding in leaf litter.


Or have you just lost it already? Have you named it yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Or have you just lost it already? Have you named it yet?


No but I've removed half the leaf litter cos it was about 2 inches deep and takes ages to find him!

Jason Orange.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No but I've removed half the leaf litter cos it was about 2 inches deep and takes ages to find him!
> 
> Jason Orange.


Haha bless him. I had a fish called Gary Barlow!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha bless him. I had a fish called Gary Barlow!


I don't like Take That. But he's orange and I wanted him to be called Jason.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't like Take That. But he's orange and I wanted him to be called Jason.


Yes you do. You know the names of the members. You're a hardcore fan. ADMIT IT!!! It is a cool name, it's you that likes calling their pets people names, isn't it?


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> She definitely can handle large pinkies, small ones won't even touch the sides! And you're right, she'll be fine in that faunarium for months, faunariums are huge IMO, people keep yearlings in fauns so... *Yeah, I noticed that a couple of weeks ago...took her about 30 secs and it was halfway down her body...lol*
> He has her out for an hour every day? That's a long time! I assume not when she's in shed or just eaten. I don't really hold my hatchlings for longer than around 10 minutes, but that's just me, I think a lot of people say that half an hour is a good amount of time to have them out.
> *Usually he has her out 5-10 mins before school then half an hour or more at night. I'm always telling him to put her away but she's very docile and doesn't seem to mind...although not sure how she could protest... Yeah he leaves her alone for atleast a full 24 hrs after feeding (Usually 36) and doesnt hold her once her eyes cloud until shes shed*
> How many hides does she have?
> *3, one on the cold, one in the middle and one in the hot...*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Im gonna have to try her with the smaller mat tho, when we first tried, it couldn't get the temp up, so I gave him a bigger one which works fine but covers 2/3 of the tank...so once I move my cane in with the other, then ill swap mats and see.*
> Putting a small bit of wood or something in there for her to climb on wouldn't hurt if your bro wants her to have it, but I don't think she'll care whether she can climb or not tbh.
> *I offered him a small exo silk plant but he didn't want it eventhough I explained its something to climb on and hide in...meh*
> If you want her sexed, it'd prob be worth while taking her to an exotics vet or a shop that you know is capable, and see if they can probe it for you, she may even still be small enough to be popped.
> *He's been bitten by the snake bug BAD, he wants her sexed and me to buy the opposite so we can breed em when they're old enough :bash:*


A skull...how original huh!! :lol2:

oh, edit: The plant....It's a hard fern, but its missing its spore leaves apparently...i've just got the sterile leaves...Still need to google its toxicity tho


----------



## jme2049

Got a cheque from HM revenue and customs today for £45.37:mf_dribble:
What a nice lil surprise.
Now I just need to figure out how to spend such a vast amount....


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> A skull...how original huh!! :lol2:
> 
> oh, edit: The plant....It's a hard fern, but its missing its spore leaves apparently...i've just got the sterile leaves...Still need to google its toxicity tho


Why not just move the faun so only a third is over the mat? With all that heat, she may find it a little hard to thermoregulate, as the 'cool' end may not be much different to the hot end temp wise. That's a good amount of hides to have, and I think it would be a great idea to put one of those fake plants in with her, it makes it look nice and it'll be more interesting for her!
I'm not surprised she's docile with that much handling :lol2: he obviously loves her lots though which is cute! I'd say that if he's handling her in the morning, he should probably only handle her for 15 minutes or so in the evening if he's handling twice a day, but having said that if she's eating, shedding and pooing fine, she obviously doesn't mind it!
Haha brilliant that he wants you to buy the opposite sex to breed them, he's on my wavelength!



jme2049 said:


> Got a cheque from HM revenue and customs today for £45.37:mf_dribble:
> What a nice lil surprise.
> Now I just need to figure out how to spend such a vast amount....


 
Nicely done! Wish I'd get some!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yes you do. You know the names of the members. You're a hardcore fan. ADMIT IT!!! It is a cool name, it's you that likes calling their pets people names, isn't it?


God yeah.

It's hilarious.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> God yeah.
> 
> It's hilarious.


Hilarious for a tarantula to be called James? Your late tiger legged monkey frog was called Alan wasn't he, I'll never forget Alan.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Hilarious for a tarantula to be called James? Your late tiger legged monkey frog was called Alan wasn't he, I'll never forget Alan.


Super hilarious.


I wouldn't mind a T. But only a Mexican red leg. The rest yuk.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Super hilarious.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind a T. But only a Mexican red leg. The rest yuk.


Eurgh no, I wouldn't want any. I don't mind looking at them, but I wouldn't want one and I wouldn't want to hold one in case it ran at my face.

By the way, I'm pretty sure we've all discussed how addictive snakes are, so you should have expected to want more after this one! You're going to end up with more, I can see it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Eurgh no, I wouldn't want any. I don't mind looking at them, but I wouldn't want one and I wouldn't want to hold one in case it ran at my face.
> 
> By the way, I'm pretty sure we've all discussed how addictive snakes are, so you should have expected to want more after this one! You're going to end up with more, I can see it.


No. No. No.

NO!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No. No. No.
> 
> NO!


Yes yes yes!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like tarantulas. I find them really fascinating.

Been working on my assignment since my driving lesson finished at half 1. I've done a 247 word freewrite that took about 10 minutes and now I'm in the middle of doing a 750 word piece of fiction.

I've been working for over 4 hours and I've got 350 words.

Crazy.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I like tarantulas. I find them really fascinating.
> 
> Been working on my assignment since my driving lesson finished at half 1. I've done a 247 word freewrite that took about 10 minutes and now I'm in the middle of doing a 750 word piece of fiction.
> 
> I've been working for over 4 hours and I've got 350 words.
> 
> Crazy.


Less writing, more creating amazing vivs. I have just put mine into there new viv. I LOVE it and them, they are awesome whent they eat. Let me know how the gorilla glue went and i want to see pics because the fantastica are going to have a gorilla glue viv.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Less writing, more creating amazing vivs. I have just put mine into there new viv. I LOVE it and them, they are awesome whent they eat. Let me know how the gorilla glue went and i want to see pics because the fantastica are going to have a gorilla glue viv.


I'll take some pics once I get to 500 words. I want more pics of yours!

Put my leucs in this morning.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I'll take some pics once I get to 500 words. I want more pics of yours!
> 
> Put my leucs in this morning.


good good. I am going to get another small peice of wood to put in the front, a ficus pumila to cover the right hand side, a few red star broms to go on the floor and one more on the back. Then just need leaf litter.


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Morgan: Call your snake 'Legs':whistling2:

I'm going to change my Avatar name to Orange Broadband- meaning somthing that costs oodles but doesn't actually deliver what is promised...:whistling2:


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Meant to say; Mandas' sister is very cool- really good dry sense of humour:2thumb:


Thanks Ron how very kind!! :2thumb: I am clearly the much better sister :lol2: (now to prepare for the insults that will follow!!)

Matt - gutted that you couldn't come you should have just left as getting Wilson was clearly highly important!! He's soooooo cute I love watching him and Cleo roaming around their little boxes although I really think its time to get Wilson a bigger one and a larger hide poor baby is poking out the sides of his flower pot! <3


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> A skull...how original huh!! :lol2:
> 
> *oh, edit: The plant....It's a hard fern, but its missing its spore leaves apparently...i've just got the sterile leaves...Still need to google its toxicity tho*


 Should be fine.


----------



## manda88

It's been a good day for me so far, Jenny ordered some rat fluffs and pups yesterday but received mice fluffs and pinks instead, so she's given them all to be for a quid! Obviously she's phoned the company and they're sending her out some rats instead, so she's not losing out, in fact she's made a whole pound, woohoo!
And my two lens filters I ordered the other day are here, yay! I got a polarising filter which removed unwanted reflections ie taking photos through glass at the zoo or something, and will increase colour saturation at places like the beach, which will be perfect for when I go to Egypt! I also got a skylight filter which enhances the colour of the sky in all kinds of photos, but again it'll be great in Egypt when taking photos of the beach and desert and stuff :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Bleh, why do ppls have to go all posh with filters and lenses and allsorts...point and click does me...lol

Went to local shop to look at the pinks etc yesterday, and the fuzzies are far too big for her, but they dont do lrg pinks so she advised us to feed 2 pinkies every 7 days until she's big enough for fuzzies.

She also asked how quick she poo's afterwards, which we had no idea of...but she said something along the lines of if its within 3 days its not doing her any good ? WTF
I assume she meant the meal was too small so it got used/digested quicker than it should ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> *Bleh, why do ppls have to go all posh with filters and lenses and allsorts...point and click does me...lol*
> 
> Went to local shop to look at the pinks etc yesterday, and the fuzzies are far too big for her, but they dont do lrg pinks so she advised us to feed 2 pinkies every 7 days until she's big enough for fuzzies.
> 
> She also asked how quick she poo's afterwards, which we had no idea of...but she said something along the lines of if its within 3 days its not doing her any good ? WTF
> I assume she meant the meal was too small so it got used/digested quicker than it should ??


Lol- but Manda *does* take spectacular photos!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Bleh, why do ppls have to go all posh with filters and lenses and allsorts...point and click does me...lol
> 
> Went to local shop to look at the pinks etc yesterday, and the fuzzies are far too big for her, but they dont do lrg pinks so she advised us to feed 2 pinkies every 7 days until she's big enough for fuzzies.
> 
> She also asked how quick she poo's afterwards, which we had no idea of...but she said something along the lines of if its within 3 days its not doing her any good ? WTF
> I assume she meant the meal was too small so it got used/digested quicker than it should ??


I love my camera and all it's ridiculous accessories, I like to be able to zoom in on things that I wouldn't be able to with my standard digi camera, the picture quality is just head and shoulders above my digi, but I do still use it! In fact I'm going to be taking it out tonight, I'm being dragged out to Oceana in Kingston, I hate clubbing more than anything in the world but it's for my friend's birthday, so I'm going! Should get some amusing photos...
To be honest I'd feed her one pink every 5 or 6 days to get her growing a bit, and maybe give her two pinks every 4 or 5 feeds, you'll know when she's ready for fluffs : victory:
What she says about the poo sounds like a load of rubbish, one of my boys loves to poo and goes about 2 days after he's eaten, but then does another a day or so later, and then sometimes another after that! Usually his first one is small and pointless but even so. It wouldn't be a bad thing if they were to poo so soon, but I think you're right to say that it probably means the food item was too small.


----------



## calv07

I'm off to Gent this weekend to have a look at a Reptile expo. Very excited. I'll write a thread when I get back and report my findings. I may be taking the odd Euro just in case!!:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol- but Manda *does* take spectacular photos!


Oh Ron! :flrt:



calv07 said:


> I'm off to Gent this weekend to have a look at a Reptile expo. Very excited. I'll write a thread when I get back and report my findings. I may be taking the odd Euro just in case!!:whistling2:


I'm looking forward to hearing all about this!! I'd be like a fat kid in a bakery if I were there, I can't wait til I'm able to do this!


----------



## andaroo

I'm a decent photographer but I cba with a big camera with different lens's and filters whats the point cos I can just photoshop all my digicam pics on the computer :lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> I'm a decent photographer but I cba with a big camera with different lens's and filters whats the point cos I can just photoshop all my digicam pics on the computer :lol2:


But you can tell yours aren't taken on an SLR. It doesn't take a lot to be a 'decent' photographer, it is just a case of taking photos of cool things!


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> But you can tell yours aren't taken on an SLR. It doesn't take a lot to be a 'decent' photographer, it is just a case of taking photos of cool things!


show me some of ur SLR shots so I can see what the difference is


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> show me some of ur SLR shots so I can see what the difference is


Digi









SLR









Digi









SLR









Digi









SLR









There's a huge huge difference between the images and their quality, the last two pics to compare aren't a similar sort of subject I know but I couldn't find a digi pic of a duck :lol2:

I wasn't meaning it nastily when I said you can tell yours aren't on an SLR, I was just saying that there's an obvious difference between photos taken on a digital camera and an SLR : victory:


----------



## manda88

But having said that, the below photo was taken with the above digi camera, and it's almost as good as an SLR photo...


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Digi
> image
> 
> SLR
> image
> 
> Digi
> image
> 
> SLR
> image
> 
> Digi
> image
> 
> SLR
> image
> 
> There's a huge huge difference between the images and their quality, the last two pics to compare aren't a similar sort of subject I know but I couldn't find a digi pic of a duck :lol2:
> 
> I wasn't meaning it nastily when I said you can tell yours aren't on an SLR, I was just saying that there's an obvious difference between photos taken on a digital camera and an SLR : victory:


Thanks for that manda!!

I just ordered a Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1 Megapixel Digital SLR with EF 24-105mm f4.0L IS USM!! (dont ask me how much it cost!)

Can't wait to photograph my frogs with it!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I think even 'cheap' SLRs like mine and mandark's can rival some of the top-end digital cameras.

Always prefer an SLR because of the fannying about you can do and the amount of customisation with different lenses.

They just generally produce much better professional photographs.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Thanks for that manda!!
> 
> I just ordered a Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1 Megapixel Digital SLR with EF 24-105mm f4.0L IS USM!! (dont ask me how much it cost!)
> 
> Can't wait to photograph my frogs with it!!!! :mf_dribble:


Bloody hell, how many megapixels?!?!?! :lol2: That's got to have set you back at LEAST £1.5k-£2k?? I bet you're well looking forward to getting it, I LOVE my SLR, I want another one!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I think even 'cheap' SLRs like mine and mandark's can rival some of the top-end digital cameras.
> 
> Always prefer an SLR because of the fannying about you can do and the amount of customisation with different lenses.
> 
> They just generally produce much better professional photographs.


Indeed, I think anyone could go out and take the most stunning picture in the world as long as they know what to do and look for, these days it's all about editting the bollocks off things anyway, I don't like editting mine too much, I just enhance the colour and contrast slightly and that's that, if anything!
I do like taking pics with my dad's camera though, he's got the Canon D60(I think) and it was his camera I used for my POTM entry. The only thing that could have been better with that pic was if Tommy's head was in focus!


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Bloody hell, how many megapixels?!?!?! :lol2: That's got to have set you back at LEAST £1.5k-£2k?? I bet you're well looking forward to getting it, I LOVE my SLR, I want another one!


£3000:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> £3000:gasp:


That's insane! Especially considering you couldn't be bothered with a big camera only 4 hours ago.

I use my dad's Nikon d40 (which was on offer for £500 with a wide and zoom lens). My macro lens is Sigma and it's BEAUTIFUL.

Mandark, you put 'it's' in a post earlier one with the apostrophe representing 'it' as possessive. As I'm sure we both know, the correct plural form for 'it' is 'its'.
Score one for Harvey.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> £3000:gasp:


Sweet lord where's that from?! I looked it up just now and found it for £2000! For that price I hope it's AMAZING! I look forward to seeing your pics! When do you get it?



ipreferaflan said:


> That's insane! Especially considering you couldn't be bothered with a big camera only 4 hours ago.
> 
> I use my dad's Nikon d40 (which was on offer for £500 with a wide and zoom lens). My macro lens is Sigma and it's BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> Mandark, you put 'it's' in a post earlier one with the apostrophe representing 'it' as possessive. As I'm sure we both know, the correct plural form for 'it' is 'its'.
> Score one for Harvey.


My dad MAY have the D40. I really enjoy using his camera, but I think it's just cos I love using anyone elses camera really.

I hang my head in shame. Was it this quote?



manda88 said:


> I love my camera and all it's ridiculous accessories


*Hangs head in shame icon*

I didn't even see it coming.


----------



## andaroo

:lol2: im totes joking i'd never spend 3 grand on a bloody camera! I'm happy with my digi cam thanks!

I just worked out how much I could get if i sold all my frogs with their tanks and it was £1010, hmm to sell or not to sell? If I sold just the planted tanks I could get around £400 if i was lucky!

I really dont know what to doooo when I move in 5 months!!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> :lol2: im totes joking i'd never spend 3 grand on a bloody camera! I'm happy with my digi cam thanks!
> 
> I just worked out how much I could get if i sold all my frogs with their tanks and it was £1010, hmm to sell or not to sell? If I sold just the planted tanks I could get around £400 if i was lucky!
> 
> I really dont know what to doooo when I move in 5 months!!


Haha I wouldn't have put it past you!! I was getting well excited about hearing all about it  :lol2:
I have no idea what I'd do if I were in your position, I know that's no help whatsoever, but I think it just boils down to how much you love your frogs and if you're willing to fork out £500+ on shipping them all the way over there, or you could sell them all to people you know and trust will look after them all properly, and make a bit of money on the side for you to buy some more when you're out there.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> My dad MAY have the D40. I really enjoy using his camera, but I think it's just cos I love using anyone elses camera really.
> 
> I hang my head in shame. Was it this quote?
> 
> 
> 
> *Hangs head in shame icon*
> 
> I didn't even see it coming.


You embarrassment. I think we should keep score of when we make a spelling/grammar mistake on here.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Haha I wouldn't have put it past you!! I was getting well excited about hearing all about it  :lol2:
> I have no idea what I'd do if I were in your position, I know that's no help whatsoever, but I think it just boils down to how much you love your frogs and if you're willing to fork out £500+ on shipping them all the way over there, or you could sell them all to people you know and trust will look after them all properly, and make a bit of money on the side for you to buy some more when you're out there.


I knoooow its soooo hard  
and the worst part is if i took them over to canada they would have to be in the BASEMENT in FAKE PLANTED tanks! :gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Personally, I would sell up and start anew in Canadida.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> You embarrassment. I think we should keep score of when we make a spelling/grammar mistake on here.


Definitely. I think it's 3-1 to you now, all I can remember against you is swimmed, but that was soooo much worse than 'it's' instead of 'its'!!



andaroo said:


> I knoooow its soooo hard
> and the worst part is if i took them over to canada they would have to be in the BASEMENT in FAKE PLANTED tanks! :gasp:


That's crap, why would they have to be like that? Is that for quarantine or actually at your new house?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Definitely. I think it's 3-1 to you now, all I can remember against you is swimmed, but that was soooo much worse than 'it's' instead of 'its'!!
> 
> 
> 
> SWIMMED! hahahaha.
> 
> Yeah... that was dreadful.
Click to expand...


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> SWIMMED! hahahaha.
> 
> Yeah... that was dreadful.


I will NEVER let you live that down!


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Definitely. I think it's 3-1 to you now, all I can remember against you is swimmed, but that was soooo much worse than 'it's' instead of 'its'!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's crap, why would they have to be like that? Is that for quarantine or actually at your new house?


They would have to be kept like that until I moved out of that house, planted tanks are HEAVY and I don't want to have to lug them around when I move again. But i'll probably make one or 2 planteds :whistling2: but i dunno yet! fookmi i just dano yano! 
I won't decide until nearer the time that pet cargo woman doesnt seem to like to organise things in advance! I'll email her and get no response and email her again and shes all like IM BUSY WITH CLIENTS WHOSE ANIMALS ARE LEAVING IN A WEEK OR 2 UR LOW PRIORITY! she gave me a really rough estimate of £500 for them to go on the flight plus the cost of making a special box for them all.
Spikebrit told me it could cost around £1000 cos he knows about importing/exporting. He said that damp cloth bag thing for frogs is right! weird huh?!


----------



## _jake_

I'm back bitches!


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> I'm back bitches!


 
Me too! Though I ain't been away as long as you, Jakey...! 

Things have been a bit weird and I was having a few 'issues' and some health news knocked me sideways for a couple of days, but until I get my hospital appointment through there's not much I can do about it!

I bet nobody even realised I wasn't here..... :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Me too! Though I ain't been away as long as you, Jakey...!
> 
> Things have been a bit weird and I was having a few 'issues' and some health news knocked me sideways for a couple of days, but until I get my hospital appointment through there's not much I can do about it!
> 
> I bet nobody even realised I wasn't here..... :whistling2:


I've missed you sooooo much! I hope you're okay, pumpkin.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> I've missed you sooooo much! I hope you're okay, pumpkin.


 
Aww, thanks Sherriff! 

Keep donating your red stuff, matey, and it'll be one less thing for me to worry about!! 

Yeah, I'm ok (I hope), just gotta wait, shouldn't be too long, for my appointment.... won't put you off your evening snacks with the details, though!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pipkin28 said:


> Aww, thanks Sherriff!
> 
> Keep donating your red stuff, matey, and it'll be one less thing for me to worry about!!
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok (I hope), just gotta wait, shouldn't be too long, for my appointment.... won't put you off your evening snacks with the details, though!!


Oh Lord... This girl at work was telling me all about her having to see the gynecologist.

Made me feel sick.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh Lord... This girl at work was telling me all about her having to see the gynecologist.
> 
> Made me feel sick.


 
Not something to look forward to.... having some stranger peering into your lady garden! That's why I'll spare you the gory details!!


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Oh Lord... This girl at work was telling me all about her having to see the gynecologist.
> 
> Made me feel sick.


A friend and myself were discussing what happens and our experiences in front of a female friend that has never been through it.. She went pale and looked so worried :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Gynecologist is such a pretentious word for 'minge doctor'.


----------



## _jake_

Pipkin28 said:


> Me too! Though I ain't been away as long as you, Jakey...!
> 
> Things have been a bit weird and I was having a few 'issues' and some health news knocked me sideways for a couple of days, but until I get my hospital appointment through there's not much I can do about it!
> 
> I bet nobody even realised I wasn't here..... :whistling2:


Oh noes! Hope your better soon hun:flrt:



ipreferaflan said:


> Gynecologist is such a pretentious word for 'minge doctor'.


My lifes ambition! I lie. Honestly, herpes and all that crap! YUCK


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Me too! Though I ain't been away as long as you, Jakey...!
> 
> Things have been a bit weird and I was having a few 'issues' and some health news knocked me sideways for a couple of days, but until I get my hospital appointment through there's not much I can do about it!
> 
> *I bet nobody even realised I wasn't here..... :whistling2:*


I did- but I knew you hadn't been abducted by aliens, 'cos you accepted me as a Faceache chum!:flrt:


Unless the aliens did it...


----------



## _jake_

Did I mention I stayed down Plymouth for a while?


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Gynecologist is such a pretentious word for 'minge doctor'.


I'll tell him/her that when i see them!! :lol2:


_jake_ said:


> Oh noes! Hope your better soon hun:flrt:
> 
> 
> My lifes ambition! I lie. Honestly, herpes and all that crap! YUCK


Thanks Jake!




Ron Magpie said:


> I did- but I knew you hadn't been abducted by aliens, 'cos you accepted me as a Faceache chum!:flrt:
> 
> 
> *Unless the aliens did it*...


Not that I know of, Ron, although if it is an implant it's a odd place to put it!!



_jake_ said:


> Did I mention I stayed down Plymouth for a while?


No, I don't think you have. Why, where and when did you come down to this glory hole full of chavs?


Oh and don't forget to keep us posted on the Bristol show when you know any details...!


----------



## _jake_

Well I don't know much about it apart from the thread on here! But i'll keep an eye on it anyway! I come down Plymouth often on the Jetbike


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Well I don't know much about it apart from the thread on here! But i'll keep an eye on it anyway! I come down Plymouth often on the Jetbike


A road jetbike or a water jet bike? 

If water, do you use the Sound or the River Plym? I'll have to look out for you and wave!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> A road jetbike or a water jet bike?
> 
> If water, do you use the Sound or the River Plym? I'll have to look out for you and wave!


Went and saw Red last night (we luv Hellen Mirren!:flrt::flrt::flrt.

A really good, fun, film!:no1:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Went and saw Red last night (we luv Hellen Mirren!:flrt::flrt::flrt.
> 
> A really good, fun, film!:no1:


 
I watched an oldie but a goodie the other day, Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte, Bette Davis at her very best!


----------



## _jake_

Water Jetbike! I have no clue! It envolves:

Dad picks me up in van
Get to destination
Me sit bored faceless untill my go
Pack up and drive home!


We do that all over the south west!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> I watched an oldie but a goodie the other day, Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte, Bette Davis at her very best!


I'm not sure I've seen that. Of course, *every* gay man in the multiverse can quote _Baby Jane_ word-for-word!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Digi
> image
> 
> SLR
> image
> 
> Digi
> image
> 
> SLR
> image
> 
> Digi
> image
> 
> SLR
> image
> 
> There's a huge huge difference between the images and their quality, the last two pics to compare aren't a similar sort of subject I know but I couldn't find a digi pic of a duck :lol2:
> 
> I wasn't meaning it nastily when I said you can tell yours aren't on an SLR, I was just saying that there's an obvious difference between photos taken on a digital camera and an SLR : victory:


nice fish 

i prefer beech fishing my self 

gotta love the SLR tho i have a canon 450d with a EF-S 18-55 IS lens and a tamron AF70-300MM F/4-5.6 DI LD MACRO 1:2


----------



## andaroo

:lol2: i just got an infraction from a moderator for saying the F word whoops :whistling2:

maybe they should have an auto censoring system in place then! I used to be on another forum ages ago and it would automatically put **** if u swore :roll:

and MAYBE they should be less harsh on those members that actually paid MONEY for the premium membership! :devil:


----------



## jme2049

Fight tha power!:cussing:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm not sure I've seen that. Of course, *every* gay man in the multiverse can quote _Baby Jane_ word-for-word!:lol2:


Really? What's the draw with that film? The fact that she dresses like a little girl? I bet you all go round singing the song, too! :lol2:

Well, if you like Baby Jane, then you should get Charlotte, it's a very similar sort of film, bit of tension/suspense and again, she plays a character locked in the past and quite childlike.
Have a look in HMV they have a Bette Davis box set for £8, the 3 films are Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte, All About Eve and The Virgin Queen. Ideal for all those rainy afternoons that are on the way!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> *Really? What's the draw with that film? The fact that she dresses like a little girl?* I bet you all go round singing the song, too! :lol2:
> 
> Well, if you like Baby Jane, then you should get Charlotte, it's a very similar sort of film, bit of tension/suspense and again, she plays a character locked in the past and quite childlike.
> Have a look in HMV they have a Bette Davis box set for £8, the 3 films are Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte, All About Eve and The Virgin Queen. Ideal for all those rainy afternoons that are on the way!


Mostly the fact that she's a Grade A b:censor:h!:lol2: All About Eve is an awesome film.:no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

The two mossies went to there new home yesterday. There tank now looks empty, but they will enjoy there new homw with more friends to rape:lol2:

I will miss Theodore and Yoshi


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The two mossies went to there new home yesterday. There tank now looks empty, but they will enjoy there new homw with more friends to rape:lol2:
> 
> I will miss Theodore and Yoshi


I lost track; why did you decide to pass them on?


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Mostly the fact that she's a Grade A b:censor:h!:lol2: All About Eve is an awesome film.:no1:


Well, yeah granted. She looked so lovely with the *** hanging out of her mouth but then Joan Crawford was a b***h in real life!

Have to say that Katherine Hepburn was my all time favourite actress, stunningly beautiful and talented 'til the end!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Well, yeah granted. She looked so lovely with the *** hanging out of her mouth but then Joan Crawford was a b***h in real life!
> 
> Have to say that Katherine Hepburn was my all time favourite actress, stunningly beautiful and talented 'til the end!


And *ultimately* elegant!


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The two mossies went to *there* new home yesterday. *There* tank now looks empty, but they will enjoy *there* new homw with more friends to rape:lol2:
> 
> I will miss Theodore and Yoshi


 
You are gonna be in so much trouble with the spelling and grammar police, Matt! You just wait!


----------



## calv07

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The two mossies went to there new home yesterday. There tank now looks empty, but they will enjoy there new homw with more friends to rape:lol2:
> 
> I will miss Theodore and Yoshi


Update on the mossy's. Very Loud!!!:lol2: They started calling within half an hour of getting them home. I think I need to get my three up to size otherwise they are going to stand no chance against your two!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> And *ultimately* elegant!


Absolutely! Such a legend!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> You are gonna be in so much trouble with the spelling and grammar police, Matt! You just wait!


Hehe. I was *so* carefully not commenting!:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> I lost track; why did you decide to pass them on?


Its because they were soooo loud and were in our living room right next to the sofa and they lots for a long time. Calv07 took them and as you can see from his below answer, this proves it.


calv07 said:


> Update on the mossy's. Very Loud!!!:lol2: They started calling within half an hour of getting them home. I think I need to get my three up to size otherwise they are going to stand no chance against your two!!


Thats really good. Hope they like their home. Yes they will grap anything that moves.:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I was *so* carefully not commenting!:whistling2:


Meh im not worried, my emails at workl always sort out my spelling errors.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Meh im not worried, my emails at workl always sort out my spelling errors.


Or Manda will...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Or Manda will...:whistling2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The two mossies went to there new home yesterday. There tank now looks empty, but they will enjoy there new homw with more friends to rape:lol2:
> 
> I will miss Theodore and Yoshi


Fairplay you kept at it on classifieds. I would of ended up just keeping them, but glad you found them a new home:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmmm. Gavin Henson may be a bit of a perma-tanned p:censor:t, but nice chest!:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Hmmm. Gavin Henson may be a bit of a perma-tanned p:censor:t, but nice chest!:lol2:


C'mon, were you really checking his pecs or his tight pants.....????






:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> C'mon, were you really checking his pecs or his tight pants.....????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I was watching his dance technique, of course!:whistling2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> I was watching his dance technique, of course!:whistling2:


 
Of course!












:liar:








:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

*worms*

Any nematode/worm experts kicking about ??
FINALLY collared a sample from my bigger cane...got it under the microscope and it looks fine. No worms in sight, just the usual tiny little floaty circles and ovals.

Reason I ask is that there's quite a few circles that look identicle to one another, but arent moving. I can't tell if they're possibly eggs waiting to hatch or if they're just air bubbles or summit. *So was wondering if anyone knows how long nematode/parasitic worm eggs take to hatch once out of the host ??*



Also on another note...Today has been kinda eventful...been on a wander to a never-before seen shop..that hasn't been mentioned on the web in 3 yrs (I thought it'd shut until the guy I got my regularis off of said he goes there regularly)
Anyway, I saw my first darts EVER and my second horned frog.

I knew darts were small but bloody ell, didnt think they were this small..They had azureus and tricolor (nfs) and some Tincs I think. They had 8 dart tanks going !!
The horned frog appeared to be a peach fantasy...just as well, might have bought it if it was a red one or green..lol

They had quite a large selection, greys, american greens, peacocks, newts adn an adorable whites...Must've only been 2cm !!
Just a shame the tanks didnt seem all that clean...One waterbowl had like 6-8 dead crix, and they were all mushy so had been there a while, and the treefrogs had nowhere to climb except the glass...and they had xenopus (with bloody noses) in with turtles
Also, not my place as I dont know the inns-n-outs but they were selling what looked like a 30" with 3 different mixed dartfrog species as a job lot...weird?


----------



## _jake_

X-factor!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> X-factor!


Have to admit Cher surprised me tonight.


----------



## _jake_

I have to admit, jizz in pants applys to that performance!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I have to admit, jizz in pants applys to that performance!


Well, not for me :lol2::lol2:, but she was good.


----------



## _jake_

If I was gay. I'd have a go at her.

for wearing that shade of nail varnish with that hair style


----------



## RhianB87

Arghhh. I was dressed up as a zombie last night and the fake blood has now stained my face. I look like I am blushing all of the time :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well I left the sample steeping overnight and checked this morning, done a total of 5 slides worth of checks all in...and there's still nothing there...
WOOOHHOOO
Now just gotta hope they get on together...:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

God works crap. Just me in today because the other person has called in sick. Sooooo many cut-offs to complete and clients wont stop calling for checks. Do they not know I am busy grrrrr.

How is everyone?


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> God works crap. Just me in today because the other person has called in sick. Sooooo many cut-offs to complete and clients wont stop calling for checks. Do they not know I am busy grrrrr.
> 
> How is everyone?


 
That sucks  Hope it calms down a bit.

I am good. Seeing a friend soon that I havent seen in ages. And I also fed Ava for the first time and I nearly pooed myself. She struck straight away and I wasn't expecting it!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> That sucks  Hope it calms down a bit.
> 
> I am good. Seeing a friend soon that I havent seen in ages. And I also fed Ava for the first time and I nearly pooed myself. She struck straight away and I wasn't expecting it!!


Good thats shes feeding though. Neo scared the crap out of me when he first struck his meal. You get used to it though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> And I also fed Ava for the first time and I nearly pooed myself. She struck straight away and I wasn't expecting it!!


My bro's the same if his corn "strikes"...He generally drops the mouse before she's got a proper grip on it...poor bugger.

She took 2 pinks the other night, but nearly munched some aspen
(We feed her on a feeding dish but she moved off it and dragged the mouse) soooo leason learned..listen to the care sheets and feed her somewhere else !!!! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I just wasnt expecting her to feed so quickly!

I got a few subtle photos on my phone because she wedged herself between her bowl and the side of the tank. Silly creature.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I went out collecting yesterday for bits for my vivs. Found a couple of bits of wood with moss growing on it that are cool and some bits of moss that look good. Don't want to put them in until I know they are safe though, Would post pics up now, but at work so cant. I will get Manda to put some pics up when she's back from Horse Riding.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well I left the sample steeping overnight and checked this morning, done a total of 5 slides worth of checks all in...and there's still nothing there...
> WOOOHHOOO
> Now just gotta hope they get on together...:lol2:


They should be fine- I've never noticed aggression in this species, just healthy competition for food. I was thinking about your original post- I guess most reptile vets could do a basic parasite analysis (as for tortoises), but as Stu brought up, how many have 'phib-specific knowledge?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well there's one up here whose a rep vet and she's bloody useless. She told me to move my tank close to a window as my toads wouldn't recognise UV from a bulb, it had to be sunlight !!! This was her temporary-fix for a toad with MDB who couldn't catch its food.

Also, after a natter with marcus, it turns out the newt we rescued as a Paddle-Tailed, is actually a Warty Newt. :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Raaa








:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Raaa
> image
> :lol2:


*Very* glamourous, darlin!:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> *Very* glamourous, darlin!:lol2:


And that was before the drinks started flowing :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I feel so sick.


So I'm going up my friend's house to play some loud music. Drums here I comes.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Where is everyone?


Recovering from Halloween parties, I reckon!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Recovering from Halloween parties, I reckon!


Being boring clearly. Although it could be because they are actually out doing things. But they shouldn't be, they should be on here helping work go quicker for me:devil:


----------



## manda88

I've had suuuuuch a busy weekend, went out Friday night for a friend's birthday party to Oceana in Kingston, I had fun but I hated the music and hated being surrounded by gross men groping everyone and dancing on everyone, and I was plastered in make up like never before, I usually only wear eye liner and mascara so it was weird to be covered in foundation and all sorts!! Can't say I'll be doing it again!!
Then last night me and Matt went to another friend's halloween party dressed like this-








I had lots of compliments for my costume!
This morning I went horse riding for the first time in ages on my friend's crazy horse, we went for a trot and ended up galloping up the hill instead which was fun, my arse and legs ache like there's no tomorrow now. And later we're going out for din dins with my family for my birthday meal. Jam packed weekend!!


----------



## sambridge15

i went to a party as santa last night :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've been recovering, and spent over an hour carving a flippin pumpkin :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan




----------



## ipreferaflan

Zombie Harv is selling his FBTs so he can get more darts/possibly RETFs.

Are you all going to hate me?


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Zombie Harv is selling his FBTs so he can get more darts/possibly RETFs.
> 
> Are you all going to hate me?


*HERETIC! SINNER! BACKSLIDER! To the stake with you!!!!!*:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Zombie Harv is selling his FBTs so he can get more darts/possibly RETFs.
> 
> Are you all going to hate me?


Good move.

I'm getting a small marine set up for xmas. WIN. Went to the LFS to check some out, see if I really wanted them and oh yes, I do.

Went back to see this little dude specifically.


----------



## _jake_

Is that a Royal Gramma Morg? Gorgeous little buggers we have at the shop. Although I have no clue about marines.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Is that a Royal Gramma Morg? Gorgeous little buggers we have at the shop. Although I have no clue about marines.


False Gramma. They had a Royal but it seemed very shy, apparently they're like that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

That's awesome. Love marine tanks. What else you planning on stocking it with?


----------



## _jake_

Hopefully he's going to get a Hawaaiin black trigger fish! The one at the shop is AWESOME

Google Image Result for http://www.aquacon.com/images/BlackTrigger1.jpg


----------



## REDDEV1L

Oy Arv, NOOOO...You can't do that...poor FBT's


I'm actually thinking about maybe possible getting a big ol' group of the buggers for my 48x15 in the garage once the rana are released....Would only need to shift the divider, maybe do it neater and ****** this time...we'll see

Also...What's with the apple ?
I do believe its normally books they use in elecution school :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> That's awesome. Love marine tanks. What else you planning on stocking it with?


It's only a 12g tank, so that and a clownfish or a pair.


----------



## Pipkin28

REDDEV1L said:


> Oy Arv, NOOOO...You can't do that...poor FBT's
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking about maybe possible getting a big ol' group of the buggers for my 48x15 in the garage once the rana are released....Would only need to shift the divider, maybe do it neater and ****** this time...we'll see
> 
> Also...What's with the apple ?
> I do believe its normally books they use in *elecution* school :lol2:


Do you mean deportment?? :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

REDDEV1L said:


> Oy Arv, NOOOO...You can't do that...poor FBT's
> 
> 
> I'm actually thinking about maybe possible getting a big ol' group of the buggers for my 48x15 in the garage once the rana are released....Would only need to shift the divider, maybe do it neater and ****** this time...we'll see
> 
> Also...What's with the apple ?
> I do believe its normally books they use in elecution school :lol2:


Ah that's Rachel. Her and her boyfriend went as a knife thrower and (unfortunate) assistant.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Pipkin28 said:


> Do you mean deportment?? :whistling2:


That's the one :roll2:



ipreferaflan said:


> Ah that's Rachel. Her and her boyfriend went as a knife thrower and (unfortunate) assistant.


Aha I see. :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan-1.1.0 BRBs?! You've got a girl as well?!

And why the HELL has nobody commented on mine and Matt's amazing costumes?!?!?! :devil:

What darts would you get, flananjula?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ooops.


Because you look like a banana crossed with jaundice?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ooops.
> 
> 
> Because you look like a banana crossed with jaundice?


Idiot and thanks! You're just jealous of my awesomeness.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Idiot and thanks! You're just jealous of my awesomeness.


A little bit. I almost had to watch Hocus Pocus tonight, but whined my way out of it.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Wel I told him to leave her til tomorrow but nooooo...he had to take his snake out tonight, 48hrs after she ate 2 pinks...and what did she do...all over mothers clean bed sheets.....

OH YES SHE DID!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Oh and yeah nice costumes :whistling2:
Im not one for costumes after being on the news looking like a right [email protected] when I was in my teens


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh noes!

How long are you supposed to leave snakes to digest? I thought it was 48 hours but Jason still had a bit of a lump when I had a peek.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> *Wel I told him to leave her til tomorrow but nooooo...he had to take his snake out tonight, 48hrs after she ate 2 pinks...and what did she do...all over mothers clean bed sheets.....
> 
> OH YES SHE DID!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:*
> 
> 
> Oh and yeah nice costumes :whistling2:
> Im not one for costumes after being on the news looking like a right [email protected] when I was in my teens


One way to learn!:lol2:

I'm always reluctant to do costumes, but sometimes they can be fun. A few years ago the boyf and I held a Moulin Rouge garden party- complete with windmill and elephant!:gasp: I dressed as the Narcoliptic Argentinian- which was quite fortunate, really, since I kept falling down a lot...:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> How long are you supposed to leave snakes to digest? I thought it was 48 hours but Jason still had a bit of a lump when I had a peek.


I leave Blue till he's ready, basically- if he's going into shed or not quite digested, he's not interested, and shows it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I leave Blue till he's ready, basically- if he's going into shed or not quite digested, he's not interested, and shows it.


I'm still getting used to snake behaviour, there's only so much you can read before you have to get your hands dirty.


----------



## REDDEV1L

She came out and was exploring tonight, which made him think she would be ok to handle, but he kinda joked asking if she was still in feeding mode, which leads me to think she was a bit flighty when he went to pick her up.

He usually leaves her 48hrs but this is the first time we tried her on 2 pinks so...:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm still getting used to snake behaviour, there's only so much you can read before you have to get your hands dirty.


Utterly true- I've had snakes before, but not for long and not so 'intensively'- most of them were 'temporary pets' abroad. Blue is pretty good on the whole, but he has definite personality changes and behaviours at different stages- I'm just learning what they all mean.

@Reddevil: In all the time I've had him, at whatever stage, the one thing Blue *never* turns down is food- I actually have to ration him!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Utterly true- I've had snakes before, but not for long and not so 'intensively'- most of them were 'temporary pets' abroad. Blue is pretty good on the whole, but he has definite personality changes and behaviours at different stages- I'm just learning what they all mean.


Yep, reps are more complicated than people think. I learnt to read my leo pretty well by the end, I hope anyway.

Watching and learning behaviour are the more rewarding parts of the hobby, after planting of course


----------



## manda88

Gutted that she pooed everywhere! None of mine have pooed on my yet *touch wood!* but I usually leave them til they've pooed anyway before handling them, or I see if they've got a noticable poo bulge before I pick them up!
I imagined you to be in your teens, RD haha, how old are you?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep, reps are more complicated than people think. I learnt to read my leo pretty well by the end, I hope anyway.
> 
> Watching and learning behaviour are the more rewarding parts of the hobby, *after planting of course*


Of course...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Gutted that she pooed everywhere! None of mine have pooed on my yet *touch wood!* but I usually leave them til they've pooed anyway before handling them, or I see if they've got a noticable poo bulge before I pick them up!
> I imagined you to be in your teens, RD haha, how old are you?


What the hell does a poo bulge look like?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Gutted that she pooed everywhere! None of mine have pooed on my yet *touch wood!* but I usually leave them til they've pooed anyway before handling them, or I see if they've got a noticable poo bulge before I pick them up!
> *I imagined you to be in your teens, RD haha, how old are you?*


Um, think you missed a trick or three there, darlin...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What the hell does a poo bulge look like?


That big lump just before the vent means they need a poo. One of my had a huge bulge earlier and I was about to take a pic of it for you, but she's unleashed it already and my GOD it stank and there was loads of it.



Ron Magpie said:


> Um, think you missed a trick or three there, darlin...:whistling2:


:-| I don't understand!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh no, I think this is mouse bulge, it's only small now and mid body.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh no, I think this is mouse bulge, it's only small now and mid body.


When did you feed him? You can definitely tell poo bulge, it's literally at the vent, so when there's a big lump right there, I wouldn't recommend holding him cos he may crap all over you!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> That big lump just before the vent means they need a poo. One of my had a huge bulge earlier and I was about to take a pic of it for you, but she's unleashed it already and my GOD it stank and there was loads of it.
> 
> 
> 
> :-| *I don't understand!*


Soz, darlin, wasn't being nasty, honest, just loads of things Reddy says show he isn't all that young. You learn to tell, at my advanced age...:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I imagined you to be in your teens, RD haha, how old are you?


Hmm...Rewind 25 pages and you'll find
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/459941-off-topic-banter-268.html#post7081841



manda88 said:


> Buggeration, that's a looooong time! They'll potentially still be alive when you hit your 50s or 60s (assuming you're aged 20something, not sure why I'm assuming but meh)!





REDDEV1L said:


> Good assumption...27





manda88 said:


> :no1:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Soz, darlin, wasn't being nasty, honest, just loads of things Reddy says show he isn't all that young. You learn to tell, at my advanced age...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Certain things I say probably make me sound ooolllddd... "back in the day" etc..lol

So 27 might even shock you Ron :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ooops, I thought you were female!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Certain things I say probably make me sound ooolllddd... "back in the day" etc..lol
> 
> So 27 might even shock you Ron :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You seek to fool me, Doctor- but even I can tell, despite your youthful looks and your tarty red-headed companion in her tarty miniskirts, you are older than you seem!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Soz, darlin, wasn't being nasty, honest, just loads of things Reddy says show he isn't all that young. You learn to tell, at my advanced age...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Haha aww I know you weren't being nasty  I'm just being thick!



REDDEV1L said:


> Hmm...Rewind 25 pages and you'll find
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/459941-off-topic-banter-268.html#post7081841


Good Lord I am sooooooo dumb!! Hahaha. My memory is shocking.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Good Lord I am sooooooo dumb!! Hahaha. My memory is shocking.


So's mine generally :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Unrelated note...Just read an ad on preloved saying that a local repshop to me (One i've been going to since before my last regeneration :Na_Na_Na_Na: Ron) is now under new management and they've bought all the old stock cheap or summit...gonna have to go look tomorrow...see if theres any bargains... :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> So's mine generally :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Unrelated note...Just read an ad on preloved saying that a local repshop to me (One i've been going to since before my last regeneration :Na_Na_Na_Na: Ron) is now under new management and they've bought all the old stock cheap or summit...gonna have to go look tomorrow...see if theres any bargains... :lol2:


Taking along the red-headed tart in a mini-skirt, I assume...



WATCH OUT FOR DALEKS!!!!


:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I think its about time you joined in on the horned frog religion Ron. There's a baby one in Kent just waiting for ya :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I think its about time you joined in on the horned frog religion Ron. There's a baby one in Kent just waiting for ya :whistling2:


I will. Resist. The influence. The world. Depends. On it.


----------



## _jake_

Horneds are pretty boring! 


*runs*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They're crap.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

They are good for scaring my brother when he annoys me haha! I love mine.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I'd want one like this..
YouTube - Angry Frog

I've already got the house rana and canes that sit around and do not very much all day....and they're taking up over 6 sq ft of prime tank space in my room.


Just got back from the under-new-management shop....Still a major work in progress..and hopefully they've only got the old stock of phibs (Baby whites and FBT's :zzz although the baby whites were cute.
One good thing I've noticed so far is they're putting mini care sheets on the tanks whereas before there was nowt.


----------



## stewie m

wish my bloody reflectors would hurry up


----------



## RhianB87

My hamster died today


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> My hamster died today


 
:sad::sad: so sorry to hear this


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My hamster died today


Aww I'm sorry, what happened? Was it just old age?


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> My hamster died today


 
RIP Hammy. :grouphug:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Aww I'm sorry, what happened? Was it just old age?


Not to sure, she was only about a year and a half. But she suffered from wet tail about 2 months ago. And it looked like she had it again and it hit her quickly this time around as she was fine last night but had a slightly wet bum. 

Thats the only thing we can think of her having.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Poor little guy. 

Wet tail is a horrible disease.

RIP.


I've been feeling so ill these past couple of days. Leucs got fed properly for the first time today though. They went wild for some micro crix. I just wish my FF culture would EXPLODE! It's being so dull.

Selling the FBTs in about an hour. Real worried about 'em. I wrote a care sheet with my contact details at the bottom just in case they need my help!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My friend is having their springer spaniel Devon put down on friday  He has throat cancer... He's only 5 and was a fully trained gun dog. I'll miss him. Life sucks a bit 


Oh and RIP hamster


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Not to sure, she was only about a year and a half. But she suffered from wet tail about 2 months ago. And it looked like she had it again and it hit her quickly this time around as she was fine last night but had a slightly wet bum.
> 
> Thats the only thing we can think of her having.


Bless her, poor little thing. You did everything you could for her, so at least she was a happy hammy 



ipreferaflan said:


> Poor little guy.
> 
> Wet tail is a horrible disease.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> 
> I've been feeling so ill these past couple of days. Leucs got fed properly for the first time today though. They went wild for some micro crix. I just wish my FF culture would EXPLODE! It's being so dull.
> 
> Selling the FBTs in about an hour. Real worried about 'em. I wrote a care sheet with my contact details at the bottom just in case they need my help!


Our FF culture has gone absolutely mental overnight, last night there was probably around 10-20 flies in each jar, then this morning there must have been at least 100 in each jar, it's crazy.
Did you get my picture message last night?!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My friend is having their springer spaniel Devon put down on friday  He has throat cancer... He's only 5 and was a fully trained gun dog. I'll miss him. Life sucks a bit
> 
> 
> Oh and RIP hamster


That sucks  Poor dog, can it not be removed?

My friend's cat is in the final stages of cancer as well


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Bless her, poor little thing. You did everything you could for her, so at least she was a happy hammy
> 
> 
> 
> Our FF culture has gone absolutely mental overnight, last night there was probably around 10-20 flies in each jar, then this morning there must have been at least 100 in each jar, it's crazy.
> Did you get my picture message last night?!


 
easy to do then


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> My hamster died today


Aww, Rip Hammy.




ipreferaflan said:


> Selling the FBTs in about an hour. Real worried about 'em. I wrote a care sheet with my contact details at the bottom just in case they need my help!


Wow...You don't muck about. TRAITOR!!!! :bash:


Well, There wasn't a bloodbath, and they seem to be very pally now...










Now i've got a space !!! lol


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Our FF culture has gone absolutely mental overnight, last night there was probably around 10-20 flies in each jar, then this morning there must have been at least 100 in each jar, it's crazy.
> Did you get my picture message last night?!


No! Last text I've got from you is a list of drugs I could use for raping.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> That sucks  Poor dog, can it not be removed?
> 
> My friend's cat is in the final stages of cancer as well


Apparenly not  He's had lots of tests and the vet said theres nothing they can do for him, he can't bark or eat properly etc  I feel really sorry for them, especially Andrew as Devon is his best friend.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> No! Last text I've got from you is a list of drugs I could use for raping.


Haha damn, it would have been amazing if you'd got it at precisely the wrong moment. Does your phone not receive picture messages?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Haha damn, it would have been amazing if you'd got it at precisely the wrong moment. Does your phone not receive picture messages?


It should do... I don't think I've ever received one though!

EDIT: I've guessed what it was. I'm glad I didn't get it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It should do... I don't think I've ever received one though!
> 
> EDIT: I've guessed what it was. I'm glad I didn't get it.


Ahahahaha you would have LOVED it. I was literally crying my eyes out with laughter last night, sooooooo soooooo funny.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Ahahahaha you would have LOVED it. I was literally crying my eyes out with laughter last night, sooooooo soooooo funny.


hahahahaha. Foul.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Aww, Rip Hammy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...You don't muck about. TRAITOR!!!! :bash:
> 
> 
> *Well, There wasn't a bloodbath, and they seem to be very pally now...*
> 
> image
> 
> Now i've got a space !!! lol


Toldya :whistling2: Gostoso was actually up and about when I got in this evening, so maybe s/he's getting a little bolder:2thumb:

Sorry to hear about the hamster- it's always crap when a pet dies, even when you know most of them have relatively short lifespans. I know I was really cut up when my cat Farley had to be put down- he'd been with me through some really crap times, as well as the good ones. I was really touched, actually; my workmates got together and got me a card!


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Toldya :whistling2: Gostoso was actually up and about when I got in this evening, so maybe s/he's getting a little bolder:2thumb:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the hamster- it's always crap when a pet dies, even when you know most of them have relatively short lifespans. I know I was really cut up when my cat Farley had to be put down- he'd been with me through some really crap times, as well as the good ones. I was really touched, actually; my workmates got together and got me a card!


It was more the shock because she was fine last night. 

I am really worried about when my cat goes. He has been with me since I was 4!


----------



## andaroo

my hamster died the other week too  I know they only live 2 years and she had gone past that mark so I was expecting it plus she was lookin a little rough. I got her before i went frog mad.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *It was more the shock because she was fine last night.*
> 
> I am really worried about when my cat goes. He has been with me since I was 4!


Yeah, FarleyBarleyFatcat (he was actually a very slim, elegant Havana Brown:lol2 was a total shock- even though he was 14+, he'd been trying it on as usual with Mischa- who wasn't impressed- just a few days before. All you can do, in each case, is think 'did I give them a good quality of life?' and get on with it.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, FarleyBarleyFatcat (he was actually a very slim, elegant Havana Brown:lol2 was a total shock- even though he was 14+, he'd been trying it on as usual with Mischa- who wasn't impressed- just a few days before. All you can do, in each case, is think 'did I give them a good quality of life?' and get on with it.


Thats a very mean name :Na_Na_Na_Na:

My old boy Ben has just turned 19 :flrt: he has a heart murmur and is very thin but is still eating and drinking so we are not to concerned at the moment.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *Thats a very mean name :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> * My old boy Ben has just turned 19 :flrt: he has a heart murmur and is very thin but is still eating and drinking so we are not to concerned at the moment.


Hehe. The cat I still have is Mischa (MischaSlutcat)- before I finally had her done, every time she came into heat she would parade around in full slut mode in front of Farley, with her bum in the air, crooning the cat equivalent of 'Come and get it, Big Boy!'

Their son (who lives with the boyf) is called Tiggy- in full: TiggyBinLaden. He is single-handedly responsible for the decimation of wildlife on the Isle of Sheppey. It's only a matter of time before he tries to drag a stag in through the cat flap...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm going to see paranormal activity 2 tomorrow... i'm scared!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm going to see paranormal activity 2 tomorrow... i'm scared!


I wanna see that. Have you seen The Fourth Kind?


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, FarleyBarleyFatcat (he was actually a very slim, elegant Havana Brown:lol2 was a total shock- even though he was 14+, he'd been trying it on as usual with Mischa- who wasn't impressed- just a few days before. All you can do, in each case, is think 'did I give them a good quality of life?' and get on with it.


 
Aww, I used to have two Havana x cats, Fred and Barney (was gonna call 'em Ronnie and Reggie but it wouldn't have suited them!). They were both killed in separate road accidents before they were about 4 years old. I miss them terribly, they were gorgeous but had no sense! And I had to have my other ginger female, Millie, pts 2 years ago when she was about 15, because she had a stroke. At first she seemed ok-ish but she started to fail and it was horrible to watch her waste away. I used to pray I'd come home from work and find she'd died but in the end I couldn't let her suffer, at least I had the chance to say my goodbyes properly, unlike with the boys.

Sometimes having pets sucks but you do get to keep some great memories, which helps a little when they've gone.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> I wanna see that. Have you seen The Fourth Kind?


No I've not seen that yet. Only watched the first paranormal activity on sunday and that scared me when I was in my own house... so who knows what I'll be like tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The Fourth kind is awful.


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Pipkin: Yep!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> The Fourth kind is awful.


I agree. I thought it was going to be really scary.

It wasn't.

Except the levitating bit.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Toldya :whistling2: Gostoso was actually up and about when I got in this evening, so maybe s/he's getting a little bolder:2thumb:


Good good. :2thumb:

Actually my two have been out in the open tonight, although both dived for cover when they realised I was watching :lol2:, it's an improvement to them being hidden/buried.

I'm wondering/hoping having two will boost both their confidence, Safety in numbers kinda logic...I dunno...But Pozzy is a right fat :censor: in comparison...although he'd hardly moved for a week or two so not surprising really.


----------



## sambridge15

paranormal activity was so funny ....seriously as an audience of about 1000 people we were all laughing more than anything

it makes you jump but to be honest if its all quiet then there is a loud noise its a natural reaction more than scary....

im just disapointed that i watched paranormal activity and saw3d when i could have been watching back to the future again and again :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah PA was also a joke of a film. It's no human centipede!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Good good. :2thumb:
> 
> Actually my two have been out in the open tonight, although both dived for cover when they realised I was watching :lol2:, it's an improvement to them being hidden/buried.
> 
> *I'm wondering/hoping having two will boost both their confidence, Safety in numbers kinda logic...I dunno..*.But Pozzy is a right fat :censor: in comparison...although he'd hardly moved for a week or two so not surprising really.


 Makes sense to me- dunno if it's true, but my three Asians, house together, are definitely much bolder at this stage. Of course this could just be another indication of how well Jay kept them. Adult canes seem to be very much more bold than the youngsters, though.


----------



## YunaYunalesca

sambridge15 said:


> paranormal activity was so funny ....seriously as an audience of about 1000 people we were all laughing more than anything
> 
> it makes you jump but to be honest if its all quiet then there is a loud noise its a natural reaction more than scary....
> 
> im just disapointed that i watched paranormal activity and saw3d when i could have been watching back to the future again and again :2thumb:


Slaughter films tend to make me think: 
1. Ouch.... that's gonna hurt if it was me....
2. Who's going to tidy up that mess!......


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love horror films. Although nothing has scared me as much as READING The Shining (film was lame). I had to sleep with the light on after the woman in the bathtub.

I don't think I'll ever read it again.

Torture porn ain't my thing. OTT gore is good in zombie films but when it's just innocent people screaming/crying n all that, I'm not a fan.


----------



## jme2049

My fav horror film is the 1st halloween, all the sequels ruined it though. I did see a film on film4 a few months back about 3 in the morning called 'the house by the cemetry' that kinda scared me abit, very creepy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't think of a favourite horror film. I like The Thing, Sleepy Hollow, 28 Days Later, American Psycho... But none of them are particularly scary.

I feel sick.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I love 28 days later.. Didnt go much on the second one though.


----------



## manda88

I love scary films, except ones that actually scare me. I went to see the updated version of Halloween when it came out on Halloween a couple of years ago, and it scared the actual crap out of me, I genuinely wanted to leave the cinema! I've seen it again since and it still scared me, but I wouldn't mind seeing it again. I've not seen the original ones and I've not seen the next 'updated' one.
The Fourth Kind, is that the one where the woman is filmed like an interview and she hypnotises people and they start screaming and floating around? I get confused between this film and another one where a woman's got two kids and she says that aliens are in the house and there's 'real footage' of a space ship over the house and her daughter disappears, but this might be the same film. :?

EDIT-just read that this is all the same film!


----------



## RhianB87

Morning guys!

How is everyone today?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Haha Manda you're such a spazz.

I'm poorly today FA, how are you?


----------



## manda88

I'm good today, my gorilla glue is here! I also found out some gossip about one of my friends yesterday, she's 14 weeks pregnant by her boyfriend of 4 months who has only just turned 18, and she's 21. It's beyond me how girls can just go round and open their legs to anyone and not give a toss, what ever happened to self respect and the fact that sex should actually mean something?? Christ.
Apologies if I offend anyone, it's just that I actually have my head screwed on.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm good today, my gorilla glue is here! I also found out some gossip about one of my friends yesterday, she's 14 weeks pregnant by her boyfriend of 4 months who has only just turned 18, and she's 21. It's beyond me how girls can just go round and open their legs to anyone and not give a toss, what ever happened to self respect and the fact that sex should actually mean something?? Christ.
> Apologies if I offend anyone, it's just that I actually have my head screwed on.


LOL @ last line. I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL @ last line. I'm inclined to agree.


Is that a compliment? :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Is that a compliment? :flrt:


Yeeeeeeeeeessss.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeessss.


:no1:


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Haha Manda you're such a spazz.
> 
> I'm poorly today FA, how are you?


 
Aww whats the matter?
I am ok, apart from I am currently at work 




manda88 said:


> I'm good today, my gorilla glue is here! I also found out some gossip about one of my friends yesterday, she's 14 weeks pregnant by her boyfriend of 4 months who has only just turned 18, and she's 21. It's beyond me how girls can just go round and open their legs to anyone and not give a toss, what ever happened to self respect and the fact that sex should actually mean something?? Christ.
> Apologies if I offend anyone, it's just that I actually have my head screwed on.


 
Silly girl!!
I know what you mean... I always tell the great story of my best friends sister when people talk about getting pregnant at a young age.

She first got pregnant at 14 with someone who was her age, who buggered off at the first sign of baby clothes. Then she was pregnant again at age 15 with a bloke who was 22. Sadly this baby died during child birth. The same bloke got her pregnant at 16. So child number 3 before she turned 18. this bloke also left her. Dad number 3 came into the picture. So she was pregnant again at 18. He also left her at the first sign of baby clothes. So she is now 19 with 3 young kids who she doesnt care about and lets the two oldest wander the streets in the evening!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Aww whats the matter?
> I am ok, apart from I am currently at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl!!
> I know what you mean... I always tell the great story of my best friends sister when people talk about getting pregnant at a young age.
> 
> She first got pregnant at 14 with someone who was her age, who buggered off at the first sign of baby clothes. Then she was pregnant again at age 15 with a bloke who was 22. Sadly this baby died during child birth. The same bloke got her pregnant at 16. So child number 3 before she turned 18. this bloke also left her. Dad number 3 came into the picture. So she was pregnant again at 18. He also left her at the first sign of baby clothes. So she is now 19 with 3 young kids who she doesnt care about and lets the two oldest wander the streets in the evening!!


I'm sorry but people like that need neutering and locking in a cupboard. Has she never heard of contraception?!?! Bloody ridiculous. She must be like a bucket.


----------



## _jake_

This thread never fails to amuse me!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I'm good today, my gorilla glue is here! I also found out some gossip about one of my friends yesterday, she's 14 weeks pregnant by her boyfriend of 4 months who has only just turned 18, and she's 21. It's beyond me how girls can just go round and open their legs to anyone and not give a toss, what ever happened to self respect and *the fact that sex should actually mean something*?? Christ.
> Apologies if I offend anyone, it's just that I actually have my head screwed on.


WTF r u gay or sumfing? (merely a joke, RFUK homos)


----------



## _jake_

How disrespectful you gayboy


----------



## ipreferaflan

IT WAS A JOKE.

Blimes jake, you saying homosexuals have no sense of humour?

YOU SEXIST.


----------



## _jake_

Me only joking too!

I'm no sexist, I just believe girls shouldn't be allowed out of the kitchen, unless bringing me something.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Me only joking too!
> 
> I'm no sexist, I just believe girls shouldn't be allowed out of the kitchen, unless bringing me something.


What about a kitchenette?

Or an open plan kitchen/living room? Does it all just count as a kitchen? WHERE ARE THE BOUNDARIES MAN?????

What about Jamie Oliver's wife? She must just get in the way.

"Get out I'm cooking"

"I can't I'm a woman"

"So what do we do, give you a sex change?"

"No Jamie you idiot, we get a bigger kitchen so I'm not in the way all the time"

"Pukka, where shall we get one from?"

"I really like the ones from Moben"

"Me too, actually, let me check the monthly outgoings and see what we can afford"

"Ok I'm just going for a pee"

"But babe, you can't leave the kitchen remember!?"

"So where do I........*they both look towards the sink*


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> What about a kitchenette?
> 
> Or an open plan kitchen/living room? Does it all just count as a kitchen? WHERE ARE THE BOUNDARIES MAN?????
> 
> What about Jamie Oliver's wife? She must just get in the way.
> 
> "Get out I'm cooking"
> 
> "I can't I'm a woman"
> 
> "So what do we do, give you a sex change?"
> 
> "No Jamie you idiot, we get a bigger kitchen so I'm not in the way all the time"
> 
> "Pukka, where shall we get one from?"
> 
> "I really like the ones from Moben"
> 
> "Me too, actually, let me check the monthly outgoings and see what we can afford"
> 
> "Ok I'm just going for a pee"
> 
> "But babe, you can't leave the kitchen remember!?"
> 
> "So where do I........*they both look towards the sink*


Your just, amazing.:no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Pukka! HA.

Lol'd.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need to get back to work, srsly.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Aww whats the matter?
> I am ok, apart from I am currently at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly girl!!
> I know what you mean... I always tell the great story of my best friends sister when people talk about getting pregnant at a young age.
> 
> She first got pregnant at 14 with someone who was her age, who buggered off at the first sign of baby clothes. *Then she was pregnant again at age 15 with a bloke who was 22*. Sadly this baby died during child birth. The same bloke got her pregnant at 16. So child number 3 before she turned 18. this bloke also left her. Dad number 3 came into the picture. So she was pregnant again at 18. He also left her at the first sign of baby clothes. So she is now 19 with 3 young kids who she doesnt care about and lets the two oldest wander the streets in the evening!!



What so this guy is basically a peado? Stuff like this story sicken me. I do think they should sterilise certain people:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hebephile. If you want to be technical, pre pubescent is paedophilia.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hebephile. If you want to be technical, pre pubescent is paedophilia.


Really?:gasp: I guess you really do learn something new everyday:lol2:.
Hebephile im using that in conversation later


----------



## YunaYunalesca

_jake_ said:


> Me only joking too!
> 
> I'm no sexist, I just believe girls shouldn't be allowed out of the kitchen, unless bringing me something.


How much dettol would you like in your coffee? : victory:



> She first got pregnant at 14 with someone who was her age, who buggered off at the first sign of baby clothes. Then she was pregnant again at age 15 with a bloke who was 22. Sadly this baby died during child birth. The same bloke got her pregnant at 16. So child number 3 before


I thought there was something called contraception...?
There's lots of ways to do that....?
And if all else fails.... there's still abortion....
If one doesn't intend to look after their kids, why have them?


----------



## manda88

When I was 15 I was going out with a 26 year old 

But we shan't talk about that.


----------



## YunaYunalesca

When I was 15....
I had school from 7am ~ 5.10pm, extra lessons in either maths, english and physics/chemistry from 6pm ~ 9pm
Homework from 9.30pm onwards
Only thing I can think of is I need more sleep :blush:
I was even fighting zombies in my nightmares just so I won't wake up :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> When I was 15 I was going out with a 26 year old
> 
> But we shan't talk about that.


Dude.


----------



## manda88

I know. I'm NOT proud of it in the slightest, hence the throwing up icon, it genuinely makes me feel ill thinking about it. EURGH.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I know. I'm NOT proud of it in the slightest, hence the throwing up icon, it genuinely makes me feel ill thinking about it. EURGH.


He was a LOSER!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I got loads of stick for going out with a 16 year old when I was 18.

A 26 year old going out with a 15 year old is mental.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My OH is 12.


----------



## RhianB87

YunaYunalesca said:


> How much dettol would you like in your coffee? : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there was something called contraception...?
> There's lots of ways to do that....?
> And if all else fails.... there's still abortion....
> If one doesn't intend to look after their kids, why have them?


Because she got what she wanted. A house for free! She doesn't work, never finished secondary school and gets endless amounts of benefits. 



Morgan Freeman said:


> What about a kitchenette?
> 
> Or an open plan kitchen/living room? Does it all just count as a kitchen? WHERE ARE THE BOUNDARIES MAN?????
> 
> What about Jamie Oliver's wife? She must just get in the way.
> 
> "Get out I'm cooking"
> 
> "I can't I'm a woman"
> 
> "So what do we do, give you a sex change?"
> 
> "No Jamie you idiot, we get a bigger kitchen so I'm not in the way all the time"
> 
> "Pukka, where shall we get one from?"
> 
> "I really like the ones from Moben"
> 
> "Me too, actually, let me check the monthly outgoings and see what we can afford"
> 
> "Ok I'm just going for a pee"
> 
> "But babe, you can't leave the kitchen remember!?"
> 
> "So where do I........*they both look towards the sink*


That did make me chuckle


----------



## YunaYunalesca

FallenAngel said:


> Because she got what she wanted. A house for free! She doesn't work, never finished secondary school and gets endless amounts of benefits.


............. don't know what to say now....:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Going to see Paranormal Activity 2 tonight after work. Anybody else up to anything exciting?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Nope. Too sick bbz. I've had three days off work and I feel guilty. Does anyone else feel guilty when they take days off work? Even if you need it?

Plus I'm getting annoyed.

My drosophila culture exploded though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Nope. Too sick bbz. I've had three days off work and I feel guilty. Does anyone else feel guilty when they take days off work? Even if you need it?
> 
> Plus I'm getting annoyed.
> 
> My drosophila culture exploded though.


Why are you getting annoyed, and that's good. Mine is just BLACK with flys there are hundreds of them.

No if your sick, then your sick:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Going to see Paranormal Activity 2 tonight after work. Anybody else up to anything exciting?


watching football later


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I went out with a 19 year old when I was 16, now I'm 20 going out with a 25 year old... It sounds worse when your younger!

Anyways I'm off to see a scary film at the cinema now Eeek!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooo another person off to see paranormal activity 2! I'm scared :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo another person off to see paranormal activity 2! I'm scared :lol2:


I find them quite funny. Don't get scared by films or emotional. Manda says its because I have no emotions but its not, its because its a film:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why are you getting annoyed, and that's good. Mine is just BLACK with flys there are hundreds of them.
> 
> No if your sick, then your sick:2thumb:


Stir crazy, m8. I've just got a few flies but it's only day 1! Enough to feed today and start a new culture.

Does anyone in here use tumblr?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Stir crazy, m8. I've just got a few flies but it's only day 1! Enough to feed today and start a new culture.
> 
> Does anyone in here use tumblr?


Nope just looks like another annoying thing. Just like twitter, can't stand the thing!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

It's pretty cool actually. Just bloggin'. You get to see some really cool stuff.

Like this: YouTube - High Speed Video of Popcorn Popping - 6200 fps, playback @ 25 fps


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It's pretty cool actually. Just bloggin'. You get to see some really cool stuff.
> 
> Like this: YouTube - High Speed Video of Popcorn Popping - 6200 fps, playback @ 25 fps


That is pretty cool. Pointless, but cool!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That is pretty cool. Pointless, but cool!!!


That's tumblr.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I find them quite funny. Don't get scared by films or emotional. Manda says its because I have no emotions but its not, its because its a film:lol2:


That because you have a heart of stone cold blackness! Even My Sisters Keeper didn't make you cry, and that film is SAD.


----------



## ipreferaflan




----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That because you have a heart of stone cold blackness! Even My Sisters Keeper didn't make you cry, and that film is SAD.


That's a sad film. That and the Changeling are the only woman films I've liked.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Nope. Too sick bbz. I've had three days off work and I feel guilty. Does anyone else feel guilty when they take days off work? Even if you need it?
> 
> Plus I'm getting annoyed.
> 
> My drosophila culture exploded though.


2 months FIY.

And yes, very.


----------



## YunaYunalesca

manda88 said:


> That because you have a heart of stone cold blackness! Even My Sisters Keeper didn't make you cry, and that film is SAD.


Haven't seen the film but did look up on the story line...
Story didn't make me sad, but just made me want to bash the mom on the head.
Genetically engineer a kid so she can be the organ bank of the other!? WTF!?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YunaYunalesca said:


> Haven't seen the film but did look up on the story line...
> Story didn't make me sad, but just made me want to bash the mom on the head.
> Genetically engineer a kid so she can be the organ bank of the other!? WTF!?



She's a complete dick in the film.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's a sad film. That and the Changeling are the only woman films I've liked.


I would have been like booing my eyes out if Matt wasn't in the room while watching it, I like watching sad films by myself cos then I don't have to hold back the tears, but if other people are around I feel stupid so hold them back and get the burny throat feeling! I still proper cried though at like 4 different parts of the film.
I can't remember if I said this already, but Deadliest Catch had me proper welling up when they showed Phil Harris' funeral and stuff!!



YunaYunalesca said:


> Haven't seen the film but did look up on the story line...
> Story didn't make me sad, but just made me want to bash the mom on the head.
> Genetically engineer a kid so she can be the organ bank of the other!? WTF!?


Yeah that's a bummer, I've got the book at home and I've not even started reading it yet, I really need to. I enjoyed the film so I'd imagine the book'll be excellent. And then I'll think the film is crap.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Manda...You don't happen to have a 45x45x** do ya??
If so...Are you any good with a tape measure?
If so...Could you do me a favour ?


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Manda...You don't happen to have a 45x45x** do ya??
> If so...Are you any good with a tape measure?
> if so...Could you do me a favour ?


I do yes, but I'm at work at the moment I'm afraid! I'm assuming ** means it doesn't matter what the tall measurements are?


----------



## REDDEV1L

I was just wondering what the exact dimensions of the base are to see if I could fit one in a space I could make but im leaving to go to the wholesaler soon....Aah well nevermind...It'd be awkward anyway...plus I just measured the space is only 42cm wide.

AARRGGHH, I hate my bloody room.

Thanks anyway tho : victory:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I was just wondering what the exact dimensions of the base are to see if I could fit one in a space I could make but im leaving to go to the wholesaler soon....Aah well nevermind...It'd be awkward anyway...plus I jsut measured the space is only 42cm wide.
> 
> AARRGGHH, I hate my bloody room.
> 
> Thanks anyway tho : victory:


Yeah you'd need a gap of at least 50cm to fit one in I reckon, otherwise it'd be a very tight squeeze. Get a 40cm cube off Richie!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Had an RFUK dream again. Me, Matt and Manda all shared a bed in a house share, it was really odd. I kept asking if it was ok and they were like .....YEAH IT'S FINE GO TO SLEEP....The the bed collapsed because the slats were made from tree fern.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Had an RFUK dream again. Me, Matt and Manda all shared a bed in a house share, it was really odd. I kept asking if it was ok and they were like .....YEAH IT'S FINE GO TO SLEEP....The the bed collapsed because the slats were made from tree fern.


That is soooo random. Hope there were lots of reptiles in this house we shared!!!!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Had an RFUK dream again. Me, Matt and Manda all shared a bed in a house share, it was really odd. I kept asking if it was ok and they were like .....YEAH IT'S FINE GO TO SLEEP....The the bed collapsed because the slats were made from tree fern.


HAHAHAHA you LOVE us!! Maybe you're seeing the future...


----------



## _jake_

RFUK 3-way, what next!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My birthday on saturday!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> RFUK 3-way, what next!


RFUK 4-way? :hmm:



Morgan Freeman said:


> My birthday on saturday!


Ooh very exciting! Do you know what you're getting?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> RFUK 3-way, what next!


Hey jake, I see in you sig you have a Betta got any pics?
I'm hopefully getting one on the weekend but I want a nice floaty big finned one.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> RFUK 4-way? :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh very exciting! Do you know what you're getting?


The fluval edge from Caroline I already have. My mum apparently has something "housey"............


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not sure I like Bettas, they're fins always look like they're going to fall off.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The fluval edge from Caroline I already have. My mum apparently has something "housey"............


Isn't the fluval edge only big enough to fit a can of coke in? Your mum is so gonna get you a blender.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Isn't the fluval edge only big enough to fit a can of coke in? Your mum is so gonna get you a blender.


No, it's bloody awesome and sexy. You could fit a small group of tetras or something in there.

I have one so ner!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, it's bloody awesome and sexy. You could fit a small group of tetras or something in there.
> 
> I have one so ner!


They're well expensive for such a small tank, you could have had our 90 litre for cheaper than that! Tetras, pah. Get a puffer fish.

I don't have a blender  Maybe she's got you a steamer. I have one of those and have used it once!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not sure I like Bettas, they're fins always look like they're going to fall off.


They're cool as f:censor:k!


----------



## _jake_

Nah he died a while ago! If your going to a fish shop mate your only going to get Veil Tails which are common as fook. Best get onto eBay and look at Crown tails and half moons.


----------



## _jake_

And I'm so pissed off too


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Nah he died a while ago! If your going to a fish shop mate your only going to get Veil Tails which are common as fook. Best get onto eBay and look at Crown tails and half moons.


Yeah i've been looking they're going for like £30-40 some of them. As its my 1st tropical im abit unsure about paying that much for 1. 

Why you pissed dude?


----------



## _jake_

That expensive? mg:


I've been doing my College Work exp at a fish shop. And a few times now they've been asking me to help (paid) on weekends and that. I would say i'm friends with them all there and that too. Supposed to be starting weekends there once they find someone full time for the week. Been ill with flu all week and couldn't go to work today, but said I'm getting better and will be fine for this weekend. Got text back really blunt saying they've got someone else instead and don't need me. Proper went out my way to help the shop and deliverys when someone suddenly quit. Pri*ks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> They're well expensive for such a small tank, you could have had our 90 litre for cheaper than that! Tetras, pah. Get a puffer fish.
> 
> I don't have a blender  Maybe she's got you a steamer. I have one of those and have used it once!


£80 including lighting and filter plus a really cool design. It's not that much really.


----------



## _jake_

Sorry, but Fluval edges are just complete pants! lol


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> That expensive? mg:
> 
> 
> I've been doing my College Work exp at a fish shop. And a few times now they've been asking me to help (paid) on weekends and that. I would say i'm friends with them all there and that too. Supposed to be starting weekends there once they find someone full time for the week. Been ill with flu all week and couldn't go to work today, but said I'm getting better and will be fine for this weekend. Got text back really blunt saying they've got someone else instead and don't need me. Proper went out my way to help the shop and deliverys when someone suddenly quit. Pri*ks.


The one i like isBetta Splendens / Siamese Copper Dragon RT HM Male on eBay (end time 14-Nov-10 12:23:12 GMT)

I know how you feel similar thing happened to me recently but i wont get into that. Never mind i'm sure you'll find some other weekend work. An since your ill chill out on the weekend. Are you still looking into being a police dog handler?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> £80 including lighting and filter plus a really cool design. It's not that much really.


They'd be cool if they were bigger, but I suppose for they could look good in certain places, like on the side in the kitchen or something with a few colourful fishies in it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Sorry, but Fluval edges are just complete pants! lol


Like your opinion counts, it's not like you work in an aquatics shop!

Too soon?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> The one i like isBetta Splendens / Siamese Copper Dragon RT HM Male on eBay (end time 14-Nov-10 12:23:12 GMT)
> 
> I know how you feel similar thing happened to me recently but i wont get into that. Never mind i'm sure you'll find some other weekend work. An since your ill chill out on the weekend. Are you still looking into being a police dog handler?


Yeah I suppose. Don't know if I want to carry on my Work experience there now. They do overwork me if I'm honest. That or paramedic, can't choose!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> They'd be cool if they were bigger, but I suppose for they could look good in certain places, like on the side in the kitchen or something with a few colourful fishies in it.


Well maybe that's where I have it!

So far...


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Like your opinion counts, it's not like you work in an aquatics shop!
> 
> Too soon?


Nope just perfect:flrt:

They're still pants.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well maybe that's where I have it!
> 
> So far...
> 
> 
> image


Do you have iddy biddy hands? They really need bigger holes!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Yeah I suppose. Don't know if I want to carry on my Work experience there now. They do overwork me if I'm honest. That or paramedic, can't choose!:lol2:


Screw them mate. I bet they just had you fishing out the floaters anyways? Name an shame:devil::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Nope just perfect:flrt:
> 
> They're still pants.


Wait until you see my co2 light modified beast up and fully running!


----------



## _jake_

No when I've been working i've been doing all the selling/till/water changes basically everything. Although they sat there and made me do everything!


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wait until you see my co2 light modified beast up and fully running!


I thought they could only be low light?:gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wait until you see my co2 light modified beast up and fully running!


What is this co2 light modified beast. Is the co2 to help the plants grow or something? What have you done to the light?


----------



## _jake_

Co2 helps (photosynthesis!!!) and the higher the light better the growth. And lots more expensive.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Plants are forced to grow the higher the lighting is. If plants don't have enough co2 or nutrients in the water they will die. Low lights, less demand for co2 and nutrients, but slow growth, if any.

I've changed out the existing bulbs for better LEDS and I'm just trying to find a suitable bulb to squeeze under the hood.


----------



## _jake_

Are you doing DIY co2?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Are you doing DIY co2?


Mini pressurised.


----------



## _jake_

Awesome! which kit are you buying?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Awesome! which kit are you buying?


It's at the PO right now, missed the delivery. I can't remember the name.....Everything's included, bottle, non return valve, drop checker, diffuser etc

Dosing with TPN Plus but may change to EI dry ferts once it's all gone.


----------



## _jake_

Great! I can't wait to get mine set-up, but looks like im out of the money now


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Currently gorilla gluing mandas Fantastica viv. So far so good. Just waiting for it to dry now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Great! I can't wait to get mine set-up, but looks like im out of the money now


You're doing a planted tank? Plans?


----------



## _jake_

60L is going to be just jungled! Fully planted, natural. Going to get a smaller 30L and do an iwagumi style


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> 60L is going to be just jungled! Fully planted, natural. Going to get a smaller 30L and do an iwagumi style


co2? Ferts?

Iwagumi is cool, if you can get the design right.


----------



## _jake_

Getting pressurized on my 60L with two hang on tank lights, both 6700K. Might dose the odd fert when I remember. 

The other im planning probably just low light!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cool, I'm already wanting another tank. My dad still has one spare I can have.

Thinking of a pair of blue rams.


----------



## _jake_

Look at Electric Blue rams! Gorgeous. Or even Apisto sp.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's what I meant. Will they mess with the plants like Africans?


----------



## _jake_

Nah they're fine


----------



## ipreferaflan

Two Peacock Tree Frogs in the classifieds. Sounds like they're CB.

In Luton. So tempted but that's a bit of a distance...


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Two Peacock Tree Frogs in the classifieds. Sounds like they're CB.
> 
> In Luton. So tempted but that's a bit of a distance...


Something beginning with c...


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Something beginning with c...


Carpet?
Carriages?
Camden?
Carp?
Crank?
Cabbage?
Cobbles?
Crunk?
Cops?
Cull?
Carrots?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Carpet?
> Carriages?
> Camden?
> Carp?
> Crank?
> Cabbage?
> Cobbles?
> Crunk?
> Cops?
> Cull?
> Carrots?


:roll:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> :roll:


TELL ME!

Kthanksbyex


----------



## RhianB87

I am attempting to make fake rocks for my leos viv! They are not going to well though :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Luton is 45mins from me, sounds look a good trade for your leucs


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Luton is 45mins from me, sounds look a good trade for your leucs


haha no!

I just got second in the POTM. Twice in a row! Means I've got 60 clams in vouchers for New World Exotics.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well maybe that's where I have it!
> 
> So far...
> 
> 
> image


Y'know, Morg, not wanting to be a mindy or anything, but there *is* a separate fish thread...:whistling2:






:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fish are off topic!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I can't get away from fish argh :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can't get away from fish argh :lol2:


Not with Morg and young Jake around, no, you can't! :lol2:

Still, it makes a change from Mandas' corns!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Fish at work, fish at home, now fish in the phibs section :bash::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had fish n chips last night..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had fish n chips last night..


Thats more like it :no1:


----------



## RhianB87

I love my fish :flrt:

Not sure what people have been talking about but I thought I would join in!



WOOO I am graduating today!!!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> TELL ME!
> 
> Kthanksbyex


COURIER! Or car but you don't have one of those.



ipreferaflan said:


> haha no!
> 
> I just got second in the POTM. Twice in a row! Means I've got 60 clams in vouchers for New World Exotics.


Nice one, I got two votes! And I didn't vote for myself! :2thumb:



Ron Magpie said:


> Still, it makes a change from Mandas' corns!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: I thought you loved my corns...


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> WOOO I am graduating today!!!


Does that mean you get to wear a cape and silly hat? Excellent!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Does that mean you get to wear a cape and silly hat? Excellent!


Yup it does :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Its going to be a long day though but I can now have BSc after my name :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Fishrlyksoawsumdontdissdeminnit!


----------



## manda88

Fish = meh. Unless it's marine. Tropical fish I find dull cos they've not really got personalities and they all look the same, I like goldfish but they're a lot of maintenance for not much of a reward, and then marines are just awesome, but again they're a lot of maintenance.

Frogs ftw.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Fish = meh. Unless it's marine. Tropical fish I find dull cos they've not really got personalities and they all look the same, I like goldfish but they're a lot of maintenance for not much of a reward, and then marines are just awesome, but again they're a lot of maintenance.
> 
> Frogs ftw.


Marines are a pain in the arse unless your tank is like 6ft. Very expensive but pretty. Need feeding 3 times a day.

Tropicals are cheap, colourful, more interesting, can aquascape. Most oddballs have amazing personalities!

YouTube - Tame Red-Tailed Catfish [Phractocephalus hemioliopterus]
YouTube - Figure 8 Puffer

Goldfish die and just also a PITA.

YouTube - White's Tree Frog Croaking AGAIN!!
How borin!:whistling2:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Marines are a pain in the arse unless your tank is like 6ft. Very expensive but pretty. Need feeding 3 times a day.
> 
> Tropicals are cheap, colourful, more interesting, can aquascape. Most oddballs have amazing personalities!
> 
> YouTube - Tame Red-Tailed Catfish [Phractocephalus hemioliopterus]
> YouTube - Figure 8 Puffer
> 
> Goldfish die and just also a PITA.
> 
> YouTube - White's Tree Frog Croaking AGAIN!!
> How borin!:whistling2:
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok that catfish is awesome, and I've already stated my love for puffers, but don't puffers have to go into marine tanks when they get bigger?
What's PITA?
The people who own those frogs are stupid, they've got a peacock tree frog sat with their whites by the looks of things. The one that's croaking has a piss poor croak! Buddy would croak all over that mo'fo'!


----------



## _jake_

Depends on the species!

Dwarf Indian - Freshwater
f8 - Brackish
GSP - Fresh to Marine 

Then there is bigger species but not sure you'd want them haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> COURIER! Or car but you don't have one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, I got two votes! And I didn't vote for myself! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: *I thought you loved my corns...*


I do, darlin- I was just being sarky 'cos Morg N Mindy was pointing out somebody else was off-topic, then spent *pages* waffling on about aquaria!:lol2: Blue has finally shed, BTW- he really is getting ridiculously big. He sort of 'inhaled' his mouse last night, then started looking around for another- but he was out of luck, 'cos I only defrosted one:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He can have another tonight.
We have goldfish in the ponds at the boyfs' place, but all I've got at the mo are a few swordtails in with my clawed frogs- surviving so far!


----------



## _jake_

Watch their tales Ron!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

WTF. Oscars have wicked personalities.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I do, darlin- I was just being sarky 'cos Morg N Mindy was pointing out somebody else was off-topic, then spent *pages* waffling on about aquaria!:lol2: Blue has finally shed, BTW- he really is getting ridiculously big. He sort of 'inhaled' his mouse last night, then started looking around for another- but he was out of luck, 'cos I only defrosted one:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He can have another tonight.
> We have goldfish in the ponds at the boyfs' place, but all I've got at the mo are a few swordtails in with my clawed frogs- surviving so far!


I was just joking about the off topic thing, just incase someone thinks I was serious.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Watch their tales Ron!


Lol. The frogs are more 'stuff it in and gulp it down' than 'nip'! Before I got the X laevis I used to regularly keep swords with my X tropicalis- the adults are not quite gulp-size- but the big girls got *waaaay* too big! Now the tropicalis are on their own again, it's worth a try.


EDITMorg: We know! that's why we were taking the mickey!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. The frogs are more 'stuff it in and gulp it down' than 'nip'! Before I got the X laevis I used to regularly keep swords with my X tropicalis- the adults are not quite gulp-size- but the big girls got *waaaay* too big! Now the tropicalis are on their own again, it's worth a try.
> 
> 
> EDITMorg: We know! that's why we were taking the mickey!


How dare you.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I do, darlin- I was just being sarky 'cos Morg N Mindy was pointing out somebody else was off-topic, then spent *pages* waffling on about aquaria!:lol2: Blue has finally shed, BTW- he really is getting ridiculously big. He sort of 'inhaled' his mouse last night, then started looking around for another- but he was out of luck, 'cos I only defrosted one:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He can have another tonight.
> We have goldfish in the ponds at the boyfs' place, but all I've got at the mo are a few swordtails in with my clawed frogs- surviving so far!


Akiko shed last night too! And amel stripe girl the night before, and Neo the day before that! Haha. Everyone usually sheds at around the same time at our place.
What size mice do you give Blue? Diego and my other two yearlings are on small mice, but I think Diego could do with going up a size cos he wolfs them down like there's no tomorrow.

Sorry but I'm going to show you some pics of them after they've shed cos they're so beautiful!

Akiko this morning









Amel stripe girl who still needs a name









And Neo who is getting freakin' huge









And for you froggy people, the now complete Fantastica viv!!









'Tis a bit dark in the pic, but it looks crap with the flash on. Will try and get better pics when the proper lighting system turns up.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woooh moss!

I need to take pics of my super growth.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha no!
> 
> I just got second in the POTM. Twice in a row! Means I've got 60 clams in vouchers for New World Exotics.


Now you have to actually get them to send you the goods that you want. IMPOSSIBLE. 

You should just go and get the peacocks, steal your mums car.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Woooh moss!
> 
> I need to take pics of my super growth.


Save that kinda talk for 18+.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Woooh moss!
> 
> I need to take pics of my super growth.


Is this your clay background moss. When you getting your leucs?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Akiko shed last night too! And amel stripe girl the night before, and Neo the day before that! Haha. Everyone usually sheds at around the same time at our place.
> What size mice do you give Blue? Diego and my other two yearlings are on small mice, but I think Diego could do with going up a size cos he wolfs them down like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry but I'm going to show you some pics of them after they've shed cos they're so beautiful!
> 
> Akiko this morning
> image
> 
> Amel stripe girl who still needs a name
> image
> 
> And Neo who is getting freakin' huge
> image
> 
> And for you froggy people, the now complete Fantastica viv!!
> image
> 
> 'Tis a bit dark in the pic, but it looks crap with the flash on. Will try and get better pics when the proper lighting system turns up.


 *Very* beautiful!:2thumb: I generally get him the larger sized ones now, but If I remember rightly the last batch didn't have a lot of choice, and some of them are pretty puny. he's in no danger of wasting away before pay day, though:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Is this your clay background moss. When you getting your leucs?


Nah the wild moss, it seems to be growing in the shaded parts only.


Well I found some in classifieds but can't find a courier to do the whole journey. I might just go up to DF in a few weeks and get leucs and something else.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah the wild moss, it seems to be growing in the shaded parts only.
> 
> 
> Well I found some in classifieds but can't find a courier to do the whole journey. I might just go up to DF in a few weeks and get leucs and something else.


Think I saw them as well. £35 each?

What mobile upgrade shall I get: the Samsung Galaxy S or HTC Desire?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Think I saw them as well. £35 each?
> 
> What mobile upgrade shall I get: the Samsung Galaxy S or HTC Desire?


Yeah would have got a male and female


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> *Very* beautiful!:2thumb: I generally get him the larger sized ones now, but If I remember rightly the last batch didn't have a lot of choice, and some of them are pretty puny. he's in no danger of wasting away before pay day, though:lol2:


That does my head in when you ask for a certain size and they give you the tinest of tiny of that size, like I got some pinkies from a shop the other week and I asked for a variety of large ones to average sized ones, and she was like yeah yeah, and gave me 10 of the smallest pinkies I've ever seen! I had to give each hatchling two pinks each, so that bag lasted like one feed!
I think the small mice I had before were quite a good size, cos we got some small mice at PRAS and they're really really small, like barely bigger than fluffs, just hairier!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah would have got a male and female


Once i know the sex of mine I am going to get 1 or 2 more. Want to try and breed them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ditto that.

Well, I'll just leave them and hope they shag.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto that.
> 
> Well, I'll just leave them and hope they shag.


 
noooo what u lot on to early in the day for this might be kids reading :gasp::gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto that.
> 
> Well, I'll just leave them and hope they shag.


Yeah thats what I am hoping for:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> noooo what u lot on to early in the day for this might be kids reading :gasp::gasp:


 Well hopefully they won't know what the words mean- *I* don't!:halo:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Well hopefully they won't know what the words mean- *I* do!:devil:


Unless of course it involves a tattoed tall man!!!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Unless of course it involves a tattoed tall man!!!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Matt's tall and has a tattoo :whistling2:

But you've gotta get through me first! :whip:


----------



## stewie m

im a kid and i now what it mens


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> im a kid and i now what it mens


You're 25?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> You're 25?


yeah but havnt grown up yet


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Manda, I want your tank it looks AWESOME. I keep looking at it and thinking "I want it". That peice of wood accross the back that we got from the woods really finishes it off. The Fantastica will LOVE it.


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> yeah but havnt grown up yet


Join the club. I think you should post a pic of yourself on here, I want proof of your age!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Manda, I want your tank it looks AWESOME. I keep looking at it and thinking "I want it". That peice of wood accross the back that we got from the woods really finishes it off. The Fantastica will LOVE it.


I knew you'd think that at some point, I don't want you to be jealous of it! Don't worry, we can make another one together and get some auratus, and another and get some azureus, and another and get some terribilis, and another and get some amazonian thumbs, you can see where this is going.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Join the club. I think you should post a pic of yourself on here, I want proof of your age!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd think that at some point, I don't want you to be jealous of it! Don't worry, we can make another one together and get some auratus, and another and get some azureus, and another and get some terribilis, and another and get some amazonian thumbs, you can see where this is going.


 
i could do but i will be the only left on the forum lol

ill find one


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Join the club. I think you should post a pic of yourself on here, I want proof of your age!
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you'd think that at some point, I don't want you to be jealous of it! Don't worry, we can make another one together and get some auratus, and another and get some azureus, and another and get some terribilis, and another and get some amazonian thumbs, you can see where this is going.


Since seeing the azureus in real life I REALLY like them. I see why other people like them now (not better than my leucs though) and yeah I want some terribilis as well. Uh oh think I have now got the Dartfrog bug:gasp::lol2:


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> i could do but i will be the only left on the forum lol
> 
> ill find one


Well at the moment I imagine you to look like Stewie Griffin, so I definitely think that a pic of you in real life would be better!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Akiko shed last night too! And amel stripe girl the night before, and Neo the day before that! Haha. Everyone usually sheds at around the same time at our place.
> What size mice do you give Blue? Diego and my other two yearlings are on small mice, but I think Diego could do with going up a size cos he wolfs them down like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry but I'm going to show you some pics of them after they've shed cos they're so beautiful!
> 
> Akiko this morning
> image
> 
> Amel stripe girl who still needs a name
> image
> 
> And Neo who is getting freakin' huge
> image
> 
> And for you froggy people, the now complete Fantastica viv!!
> image
> 
> 'Tis a bit dark in the pic, but it looks crap with the flash on. Will try and get better pics when the proper lighting system turns up.


nice viv, you made a good job of that Manda :no1:


----------



## stewie m

happy now


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> nice viv, you made a good job of that Manda :no1:


Thanks, Rich! Matt did it all for me but I said where I wanted things to go and what I wanted it to look like :whistling2:



stewie m said:


> happy now
> 
> image
> 
> image


YOU HAVE A FACE!!! Yay!!! I finally feel like I know the real Stewie now :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Not bad :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not bad :lol2:


me or the pics


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Thanks, Rich! Matt did it all for me but I said where I wanted things to go and what I wanted it to look like :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU HAVE A FACE!!! Yay!!! I finally feel like I know the real Stewie now :2thumb:


my head would look like a football if i didnt lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> me or the pics


You in the pics?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He's real!

And I've just realised I didn't reply to your PM.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You in the pics?


thanx

yes morg im real 

every one still here didnt see my pics and run away lol

my real name is stuart but every calls me stewie


----------



## jme2049

What event are you at with the flag stewie?


----------



## stewie m

DTM brands hatch

was there for the btcc aswell


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> DTM brands hatch
> 
> was there for the btcc aswell


Cool.:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Flan, just when you thought your search for captive bred peacocks was over. Somebody else got in there first. What a gutter.:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flan, just when you thought your search for captive bred peacocks was over. Somebody else got in there first. What a gutter.:devil:


Fudging tell me about it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay, trading one of my empty fish tanks for 2 adult whites tomorrow... that wil bring my frog total to 9! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You had an empty tank? Pfff.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay, trading one of my *empty fish tanks* for 2 adult whites tomorrow... that wil bring my frog total to 9! :2thumb:


You got guts admitting that on here !!! :lol2:

Although I must admit, I've got a 18x12 and a xl flat faun with nowt in em at the mo. oh and a lrg faun and a cpl of standard ones too...lol



Morgan Freeman said:


> You had an empty tank? Pfff.


Don't you have some sins hiding at the bottom of your garden mr freeman ?? :lol2:

...

Lastnight, just as I was about to feed Sphinx a dubia....my bro comes in the room and hassles me til I give him it as a pet..He's called it Tartar-Sauce and it lives in a cricket tub on the exposed bit of his snakes heatmat. LMAO


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone's mum smashed them up.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay, trading one of my empty fish tanks for 2 adult whites tomorrow... that wil bring my frog total to 9! :2thumb:


Have you got a quarentine tank now then? How many whites are you going to have now and what size tank have you got them in?


----------



## RhianB87

I have a empty hamster cage and an empty rat cage, not sure if I can put an amphib in them though :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I have a empty hamster cage and an empty rat cage, not sure if I can put an amphib in them though :whistling2:


Wey aye, just wrap it up with clingfilm to keep the humidity in...It's already got a substrate tray :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Wey aye, just wrap it up with clingfilm to keep the humidity in...It's already got a substrate tray :lol2:


Finally got onsite- grrrrr!

The roaches I picked up at PRAS are amazingly noisey; I'm not sure if the squeaks are them 'vocalising' or just their claws on the plastic tank:lol2:

@Stewie: *Shock! Horror!* You're *not* hideous!:Na_Na_Na_Na: Dunno what you were worrying about, mate.

Good news; the boyf is going to buy/largely contribute to the new big Exo I want for my golden treefrogs, as an Xmas present. Result!:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have you got a quarentine tank now then? How many whites are you going to have now and what size tank have you got them in?


Wow talk about 20 questions :lol2: I have a 24x18x24 exo and there will be 5 eventually. Plenty of space IMO.


----------



## RhianB87

As we are showing off photos.

I got to wear a silly hat today!

The photo is a bit crap as my dad has rubbish photography skills


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Wow talk about 20 questions :lol2: I have a 24x18x24 exo and there will be 5 eventually. Plenty of space IMO.


Five in a 60x45x60?! We've got three in a tank that size and they're bordering on cramped! Are you planning on quarantining the two new ones?



FallenAngel said:


> As we are showing off photos.
> 
> I got to wear a silly hat today!
> 
> The photo is a bit crap as my dad has rubbish photography skills
> 
> 
> image


I never wore a silly hat 

Red Devil, is it you that's sent me a friend request on facebook?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Five in a 60x45x60?! We've got three in a tank that size and they're bordering on cramped! Are you planning on quarantining the two new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> I never wore a silly hat
> 
> Red Devil, is it you that's sent me a friend request on facebook?


 
I have letters after my name now :2thumb: not that it really means anything because I cant get a job!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Paul Gadsden BA.

Hi.

What are you now?


----------



## RhianB87

Rhian Bagley BSc 

(in animal behaviour and welfare if anyone cares :Na_Na_Na_Na: )


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Paul Gadsden BA.
> 
> Hi.
> 
> What are you now?


'FallenAngel 666' :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Paul Gadsden BA.
> 
> Hi.
> 
> What are you now?


:gasp: You have a surname!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :gasp: You have a surname!


Yeah everyone knows it! Everyone being Flan and Andrew. And possibly Ilovetoads2.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Mine are fully grown and don't look at all cramped! I know people on this forum actually who have 3 or 4 in the next size down...!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah everyone knows it! Everyone being Flan and Andrew. And possibly Ilovetoads2.


I knew, 'cos I saw the titled pic in PRK. But I'm discrete like that...


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Mine are fully grown and don't look at all cramped! I know people on this forum actually who have 3 or 4 in the next size down...!


Well, I say mine look cramped, it's not like they're trying to squeeze past each other to get to places :lol2: I just wouldn't want to add any more to how many are in there, I like them to be able to get away from each other if they want to.
People keep 3 or 4 in a 45x45x60?? Sweet lord. 3, maybe, but 4?! I guess each to their own at the end of the day, if the frogs are happy...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Mine have a hidey place each (it's live planted) but they choose to huddle up together :lol: I wouldn't do it if I thought it was cruel. My animals are my babies :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

heres my facebook page 

Log in | Facebook


----------



## stewie m

im bloted drank to much tea


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> im bloted drank to much tea


I'll add you when I get on my computer (using phone ATM) I ate too much cake :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

mmmm i like cake


----------



## ipreferaflan

stewie m said:


> mmmm i like cake


Sent you an add stew.


----------



## manda88

My new corn snake baby regurgitated his meal earlier  It STANK. It didn't help that he'd pooed too, he probably sneezed, coughed, farted and burped all at the same time.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah it was good! My mum makes a bonfire cake... It's a chocolate/cream/jam with match makers on the top to look like a bonfire!


----------



## _jake_

I'm bored!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm bored!


Go abseiling? :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah it was good! My mum makes a bonfire cake... It's a chocolate/cream/jam with match makers on the top to look like a bonfire!


 
i want cake now 

yeah i got it harvy


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> My new corn snake baby regurgitated his meal earlier  It STANK. It didn't help that he'd pooed too, he probably sneezed, coughed, farted and burped all at the same time.


Snakes r rank.


----------



## jme2049

Urban Dictionary: abseiling

Apparently its massive up in loughborough uni


----------



## stewie m

yaaaaaaaaaaawn zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Urban Dictionary: abseiling
> 
> Apparently its massive up in loughborough uni


Done that earlier!

NEXT.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm bored!


Read a book! *Write* a book! Invent something amazing! Go out and do some Good Works! Feed some poor people, or save some whales, or help a little old lady over the road.


Or just stay on here.


----------



## _jake_

I did try to help an old lady before!

She slapped me and thought I was going to mug her. Knew I shouldn't of wore that balaclava.


----------



## manda88

Or go to bed! That's what I'm about to do! Going to Gunwharf Quays in the morning to get some holiday bits


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I did try to help an old lady before!
> 
> She slapped me and thought I was going to mug her. Knew I shouldn't of wore that balaclava.


I once help an old man having a stroke, he pissed on me whilst i carried him.... Never again!


----------



## _jake_

Feck that, he can die!

And I want to be paramedic!!!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Or go to bed! That's what I'm about to do! Going to Gunwharf Quays in the morning to get some holiday bits


A stubborn teenager going to bed at 11pm, please!:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Feck that, he can die!
> 
> And I want to be paramedic!!!


I didnt even get a thanks in the local papers viewpoints. I carried him home phone an ambulance an waited with him till he was in proper care. As i said never again...


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> A stubborn teenager going to bed at 11pm, please!:whistling2:


Very true!! Why aren't you out drinking Lambrini in a park somewhere while a 14 year old gives you a hand job? That's what the kids round here seem to be doing, but more explicit things!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> A stubborn teenager going to bed at 11pm, please!:whistling2:


Go to bed or it's *no more* girlie magazines for *you*, young man!:devil:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Very true!! Why aren't you out drinking Lambrini in a park somewhere while a 14 year old gives you a hand job? That's what the kids round here seem to be doing, but more explicit things!


I'm not a normal teenager:gasp:

I have more than 10 brain cells and have never touched Alcohol or drugs. I have no hope:bash:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Go to bed or it's *no more* girlie magazines for *you*, young man!:devil:


Good. Apparently I'll go blind:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm not a normal teenager:gasp:
> 
> I have more than 10 brain cells and have never touched Alcohol or drugs. I have no hope:bash:


Aaah, if only you were older! I think I'd be in love with you! If Matt wasn't around, of course :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I didnt even get a thanks in the local papers viewpoints. I carried him home phone an ambulance an waited with him till he was in proper care. As i said never again...


What a bunch of boostards!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Aaah, if only you were older! I think I'd be in love with you! If Matt wasn't around, of course :whistling2:


Legal in less than 3months. 

And Matt could be tooken care of. I've thinking no passport, money, drugged and dumped in Romania?:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Legal in less than 3months.
> 
> And Matt could be tooken care of. I've thinking no passport, money, drugged and dumped in Romania?:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I'll be driving past your land in a couple of weeks, maybe I'll lose Matt somewhere up in Mansfield and pick you up on the way back. Easier than Romania, plus he might find his way back and his only vocabulary would be the words to The Cheeky Song.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> The roaches I picked up at PRAS are amazingly noisey; I'm not sure if the squeaks are them 'vocalising' or just their claws on the plastic tank:lol2:


Yeah, my dubias used to make the screechy noise...I think its feet on plastic...Since I moved them I don't get the screech anymore, but as its taller I keep hearing THUDS when they fall off the eggcarton and hit the floor :gasp:



manda88 said:


> Red Devil, is it you that's sent me a friend request on facebook?


Aye, tis tis.
Was bored when I couldn't get on the site so decided to spring clean facebook and add some of you lot :Na_Na_Na_Na: Only know yours ,jazzys & theflanmans tho



FallenAngel said:


> WOOO I am graduating today!!!


Gratz!!


I've got ON after my name :whistling2:....how lame.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Very true!! Why aren't you out drinking Lambrini in a park somewhere while a 14 year old gives you a hand job? That's what the kids round here seem to be doing, but more explicit things!


Ahhh the good old days...


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: I'll be driving past your land in a couple of weeks, maybe I'll lose Matt somewhere up in Mansfield and pick you up on the way back. Easier than Romania, plus he might find his way back and his only vocabulary would be the words to The Cheeky Song.


bahahahahaha! Come down the lands of the farmers are 'ya?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> heres my facebook page
> 
> Log in | Facebook


Added :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Why has this just suddenly died


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: I'll be driving past your land in a couple of weeks, maybe I'll lose Matt somewhere up in Mansfield and pick you up on the way back. Easier than Romania, plus he might find his way back and his only vocabulary would be the words to The Cheeky Song.


Nah, you take care of Matt- he's quite cute in a very tall, floppy-haired kind of way- and Jake is jailbait!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh if anyone wants to add me on FB they can. I'm bored of having just close friends on there and have started to expand.

I hope people add me now :/


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh if anyone wants to add me on FB they can. I'm bored of having just close friends on there and have started to expand.
> 
> I hope people add me now :/


I saw you "liked my work place, but didnt want to add you incase you weirded out :lol2:
I'll add you now!


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, you take care of Matt- he's quite cute in a very tall, floppy-haired kind of way- and Jake is jailbait!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


LOL i see a nickname coming on...Jailbat Jake


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, you take care of Matt- he's quite cute in a very tall, floppy-haired kind of way- and Jake is jailbait!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


NOT in 3 months and apparently I'm very tall and handsome for my age:whistling2:

But yeah. Jailbait.


----------



## jme2049

People can add me if the wish i have flan and manda Jamie O'Brien | Facebook Please dont judge me by what pics you may see:blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh if anyone wants to add me on FB they can. I'm bored of having just close friends on there and have started to expand.
> 
> I hope people add me now :/


Actually I can't add you... your profile is so secure you dont have an option :lol2:

Heres me!
http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny


----------



## _jake_

I haven't got a bookface!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> I haven't got a bookface!


fail :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I haven't got a bookface!


Get on it jake. I'll be your friend:flrt:







:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Actually I can't add you... your profile is so secure you dont have an option :lol2:
> 
> Heres me!
> http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny


Yeah I'm a bit paranoid! Haha.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> I haven't got a bookface!


What do yooo look like?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Get on it jake. I'll be your friend:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I did have one. Then my mates posted stuff on my wall about me doing naughty stuff at school and having your Mum, dad, stepmum, nan and uncle as friends, it doesn't go down well!:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> What do yooo look like?


A homosapien!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> NOT in 3 months *and apparently I'm very tall and handsome for my age*:whistling2:
> 
> But yeah. Jailbait.


I'll take your word for it, kiddo!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Wagwan brudder!


----------



## jme2049

In the words of the immortal vanilla ice, word to your mother!


Anyone see never mind the buzzcocks lastnight?


----------



## _jake_

Wha use sayin bout mi mudder blud?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Wha use sayin bout mi mudder blud?


:lol2: I hate people like that. I hear it every day where I live.


----------



## _jake_

hhaa samme


----------



## _jake_

I tink dat wee shud ave lyk msn convos tooooooooo lyk if u lots got itt.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> hhaa samme


Just me an you Jake. I've been drinking so gonna feel rough when I get my Betta tomorrow. Also going to watch Wales v Australia tomorrow:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Wagwan brudder!


Hello to you, too, kiddo!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ooh yeah Betta! Love fish sooo much. I like my pussys too.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> ooh yeah Betta! Love fish sooo much. I like my pussys too.


Lol wa u sayin blud,


----------



## _jake_

That I enjoy the company that my domestic shorthair pussy gives me!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> That I enjoy the company that my domestic shorthair pussy gives me!


me luvs a bold puss to bruv











:lol2: I enjoy talking like a rasclart


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> That I enjoy the company that my domestic shorthair pussy gives me!


Touche! :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:

(I can't find a 'clapping' icon)


----------



## _jake_

I was typing seriously  Are you taking the mick? I have like 10 revs in the white house init.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Touche! :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> (I can't find a 'clapping' icon)


So you add three thumbs up and two offering me a trophy?:whistling2: 

A :notworthy: would of been sufficient in this situation.:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> So you add three thumbs up and two offering me a trophy?:whistling2:
> 
> A :notworthy: would of been sufficient in this situation.:whip:


Dream on, kiddo...


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Dream on, kiddo...


Me no kiddo! I prefer Young Adult or Shit bag: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Me no kiddo! I prefer Young Adult or Shit bag: victory:


Hehe- which is *precisely* why I am calling you 'kiddo'...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

You = Evil.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> You = Evil.


Yup! :evil: :evil:


:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Urgh just woke up feeling rather sick! Glad I've got anti sickness tablets! They actually work! £5 in boots.... My mum told me there weren't such things.. I proved her wrong!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh if anyone wants to add me on FB they can. I'm bored of having just close friends on there and have started to expand.
> 
> I hope people add me now :/


i will add u if u got a link 

or add me here 

Log in | Facebook


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Urgh just woke up feeling rather sick! Glad I've got anti sickness tablets! They actually work! £5 in boots.... My mum told me there weren't such things.. I proved her wrong!


hope u feel better soon


----------



## RhianB87

Morning everyone!

I added everyone on bookface if you put your link up. 

Welcome to Facebook

This is me  

I need to start writing down everyone screen names on here with their real names :s I cant remember who is who!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Mines easy....first part of my username is my "surname" on fbook....More ppl call me red than call me steve so :grin1:

Steve B 'Red' | Facebook

Also for anyone else addicted to stupid Frontierville (or anyone who wants to see 100's of pics of a badly ran warehouse)...You can add my other account

Crayzee Forkie | Facebook


----------



## Pipkin28

Mornin' all...





Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh if anyone wants to add me on FB they can. I'm bored of having just close friends on there and have started to expand.
> 
> I hope people add me now :/





jme2049 said:


> People can add me if the wish i have flan and manda Jamie O'Brien | Facebook Please dont judge me by what pics you may see:blush:





REDDEV1L said:


> Mines easy....first part of my username is my "surname" on fbook....More ppl call me red than call me steve so :grin1:
> 
> Steve B 'Red' | Facebook
> 
> Also for anyone else addicted to stupid Frontierville (or anyone who wants to see 100's of pics of a badly ran warehouse)...You can add my other account
> 
> Crayzee Forkie | Facebook


 
Sent you all a friend request :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> hope u feel better soon


Thanks  I'm in work now but still feel a bit dodgy


----------



## Pipkin28

Happy Birthday, Mr Freeman!! :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I added everyone on bookface if you put your link up.
> 
> Welcome to Facebook
> 
> This is me
> 
> I need to start writing down everyone screen names on here with their real names :s I cant remember who is who!


it was you who added me wounderd who it was through i reconised the toad tank


----------



## stewie m

wis my my reflectors would :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: hurry up and get here :censor::censor::censor::censor:

dont worry i start getting impatient wen im waiting for stuff


----------



## _jake_

Happy b-day Morg! If it's your b-day as doesn't say on rfuk


----------



## stewie m

theres a post in the mean off topic setion saying its his birthday 

soo happy birthday morg


----------



## stewie m

any one now how to make like a million pics smaller so they fit on cd with out doing them one by one


----------



## RhianB87

Another company has got a live food order wrong!!!! :bash:

I had sucessfully used them several times with no problems but it had to go wrong eventually. I got medium locusts instead of medium crickets! My poor FBT's I have managed to give them a few smaller locusts but they havent eaten a good meal in a few days!


----------



## manda88

Happy birthday, Morgan!! I bought myself holiday things to celebrate, and now I'm off to watch Woking fireworks, I'll take some pics for you to admire as a birthday treat, cos I know you'll love it :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Happy birthday, Morg:no1:



My best friend took the boyf and I to see a firework display- ace!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I've decided im going to swap my aquascaping to Landscaping skills in the future! Plan for my 15gal to be home to some PDFs instead!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I've decided im going to swap my aquascaping to Landscaping skills in the future! Plan for my 15gal to be home to some PDFs instead!


Yay! Welcome to the Dark Side!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I didn't come lightly!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

IGHT: victory:

How is everyone today?

I want mine and manda's Fantastica now!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> IGHT: victory:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I want mine and manda's Fantastica now!!!!


I remember when you used to say 'ight' all the time, I hated it. And they're MY fantastica!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I remember when you used to say 'ight' all the time, I hated it. And they're MY fantastica!


Who's paying for them and there tank?:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> IGHT: victory:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I want mine and manda's Fantastica now!!!!


 
Morning, 

I am shattered but apart from that I'm good. 

When are you getting them?


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay! Welcome to the Dark Side!:lol2:


shouldnt that be welcome to the dart side :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Who's paying for them and there tank?:whistling2:


 So that means everything you've ever bought me is still yours then, like my camera, my ds, my necklace, my ring, holiday to Egypt, most of the snakes, pretty much all of the frogs, I could go on.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> So that means everything you've ever bought me is still yours then, like my camera, my ds, my necklace, my ring, holiday to Egypt, most of the snakes, pretty much all of the frogs, I could go on.


Yep, all mine mwhahahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> IGHT: victory:
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I want mine and manda's Fantastica now!!!!


i was with spanner yesterday we met at gaz house when i picked up my darts, got myself a pair of p.robalo a pair of r.lamasi and a pair of a.castaneocticus off gaz, and a trio of tinc bakhius off spanner. Had a great day and seen some stunning frogs and vivs :notworthy:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I'm :censor: freezing.
Coldest night since last winter and we didn't have any central heating coz the bathroom currently looks like this....










There's MEANT to be a bath, sink and radiator towel rail in there !!!!

Even the phibs are cold...24-18 in the b.regularis and 22-18 in the b.marinus.....My Exo-dial is registering my room temp as 14 !!!!! 


However...Car reads 1'c whereas in the 'garage' its 8'c and its 9.5'c + in the bb&rt tanks so they should be ok this winter :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yep, all mine mwhahahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Say bye bye to your leucs, I'm about to go and release them.



richie.b said:


> i was with spanner yesterday we met at gaz house when i picked up my darts, got myself a pair of p.robalo a pair of r.lamasi and a pair of a.castaneocticus off gaz, and a trio of tinc bakhius off spanner. Had a great day and seen some stunning frogs and vivs :notworthy:


We're going to spanner on the 20th to get ours, I PM'd him yesterday to ask if he's got a third we can have as well if he's got any left! I'm also going to doogle's house to collect my last two corns :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Say bye bye to your leucs, I'm about to go and release them.
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to spanner on the 20th to get ours, I PM'd him yesterday to ask if he's got a third we can have as well if he's got any left! I'm also going to doogle's house to collect my last two corns :flrt:


You might not want to do that. You have more snakes to lose than me....:whistling2:

They are yours, but I will be calling them ours when i talk about them on here because they live with us!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You might not want to do that. You have more snakes to lose than me....:whistling2:
> 
> They are yours, but I will be calling them ours when i talk about them on here because they live with us!!!!!:2thumb:


Ok that's fair, I say that about the leucs on here when I talk about them too. I might go and do the shopping in a bit cos we've got no water to spray them with!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Say bye bye to your leucs, I'm about to go and release them.
> 
> 
> 
> We're going to spanner on the 20th to get ours, I PM'd him yesterday to ask if he's got a third we can have as well if he's got any left! I'm also going to doogle's house to collect my last two corns :flrt:


excellent, if he does show you his collection that will be worth a look hes got some stunning dartfrogs some you would not have seen before, hes also a really nice bloke.
you might want to pick up the corns first because after seeing his darts you wont want anything else just a room full of dartfrogs, and i know Matt will want terribilis:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> excellent, if he does show you his collection that will be worth a look hes got some stunning dartfrogs some you would not have seen before, hes also a really nice bloke.
> you might want to pick up the corns first because after seeing his darts you wont want anything else just a room full of dartfrogs, and i know Matt will want terribilis:whistling2:


We're already planning on what we're getting next, I think terribilis will have to wait a few months cos I'd imagine we'll want quite a big tank so we can have a good group of them! I need to actually write down my wishlist cos I keep forgetting what's on it!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I need to actually write down my wishlist cos I keep forgetting what's on it!


 
THINK OF THE TREES, WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE TREES

:lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> THINK OF THE TREES, WON'T SOMEBODY PLEASE THINK OF THE TREES
> 
> :lol2:


I actually lol'd at this!!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> So that means everything you've ever bought me is still yours then, like my camera, my ds, my necklace, my ring, holiday to Egypt, most of the snakes, pretty much all of the frogs, I could go on.


 
I think you'll find that, legally, anything given as a gift becomes the property of the 'receiver' and therefore the 'giver' cannot ask for it back. :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:

Keep it all Manda!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> I think you'll find that, legally, anything given as a gift becomes the property of the 'receiver' and therefore the 'giver' cannot ask for it back. :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> Keep it all Manda!!


Don't encourage her:lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Don't encourage her:lol2:


I just think she should know her rights now.....!!! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> I think you'll find that, legally, anything given as a gift becomes the property of the 'receiver' and therefore the 'giver' cannot ask for it back. :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2: :whistling2:
> 
> Keep it all Manda!!


Hahaha nice one, Pip!! :notworthy:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Can't believe 2 weeks ago we were all (well most) at PRAS!

This year has gone fast...!


----------



## _jake_

Yep your almost all wrinkles!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

BORED:whip:


----------



## _jake_

Saaame!


----------



## manda88

Matt we're gonna need to go shopping again when you get back because I forgot a few bits.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

What did you forget?


----------



## manda88

We need some more Surf stuff, tomato puree AGAIN, eggs, I think that's it. They didn't have any of the crispy fajitas either which was annoying and I couldn't be bothered to pick any others up, so we could get some of them, and we could do with another two bottles of water, I didn't get a big trolley so I couldn't fit any more in!


----------



## _jake_

I bet you two save a lot in phone bills!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> I bet you two save a lot in phone bills!


You love it Jake, its like an episode of the hills but on the forum.

The reptile keeping life of Manda and Matt.:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Can't believe 2 weeks ago we were all *(well most)* at PRAS!
> 
> This year has gone fast...!


*All* the _best_ people:whistling2:

Matt, your rep stuff is interesting, not sure about the sofa dramas and shopping lists, though...

Jakeyboy, haven't you got some toys to go and play with?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> *All* the _best_ people:whistling2:
> 
> Matt, *your rep stuff is interesting*, not sure about the sofa dramas and shopping lists, though...
> 
> Jakeyboy, haven't you got some toys to go and play with?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I aggree, sofa's and shopping lists are very boring. We are trying to get a third Fantastica at the moment. Hoping he has another one so we can have a trio. I can't wait to put them in there new viv.

I dont know how Morgan can have vivs ready and not have anything in them.:whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Went out to this family-who-my-family-have-known-for-like-ever's house yesterday for a firework display and ended up in bed with one of their daughter's friends (she was 19 don't worry).
Saweeeeeeet.

But I had to come home at like 3 because I needed my inhaler. Hahahahahaaaaa. Sexy.

Matt and Madark, can we stop in at the Japanese koi company's shop when we do our Dartfrog trip? I don't actually know where it is though so maybe not.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Went out to this family-who-my-family-have-known-for-like-ever's house yesterday for a firework display and ended up in bed with one of their daughter's friends (she was 19 don't worry).
> Saweeeeeeet.
> 
> But I had to come home at like 3 because I needed my inhaler. Hahahahahaaaaa. Sexy.
> 
> Matt and Madark, can we stop in at the Japanese koi company's shop when we do our Dartfrog trip? I don't actually know where it is though so maybe not.


Flanny you little hoe bag. On the first day you met her. Are you going to meet up with her again?

Yes if its near/on the way.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Flanny you little hoe bag. On the first day you met her. Are you going to meet up with her again?
> 
> Yes if its near/on the way.


Nope. I've had my fill. 'see you l8r m8'

I'm kidding. I haven't got her number but she's got mine so it's up to her. Bargain.

It's somewhere in the south east I think... They have peacocks!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Nope. I've had my fill. 'see you l8r m8'
> 
> I'm kidding. I haven't got her number but she's got mine so it's up to her. Bargain.
> 
> It's somewhere in the south east I think... They have peacocks!


Naughty little boy.

Are you hoping she texts then?

Just looked and its completely opposite direction. Its up towards so we will be heading North West not North East. Soz matey.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Naughty little boy.
> 
> Are you hoping she texts then?
> 
> Just looked and its completely opposite direction. Its up towards so we will be heading North West not North East. Soz matey.


Wouldn't mind a cheeky text.

Dat's cool.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Wouldn't mind a cheeky text.
> 
> Dat's cool.


A cheeky one eh 

What was her name? 

Your smooth lines of "give us a kiss" worked on her then:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> A cheeky one eh
> 
> What was her name?
> 
> Your smooth lines of "give us a kiss" worked on her then:lol2:


Flanman: Charmer Extraordinaire...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flan.

Koi Company is about an hour north of london.

And....I thought you had a girlfriend? Or have I missed something.

So damn hungover. 5 Beers and a bottle of Dissaronno. For me, that's loads.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Went out to this family-who-my-family-have-known-for-like-ever's house yesterday for a firework display and ended up in bed with one of their daughter's friends (she was 19 don't worry).
> Saweeeeeeet.
> 
> But I had to come home at like 3 because I needed my inhaler. Hahahahahaaaaa. Sexy.
> 
> Matt and Madark, can we stop in at the Japanese koi company's shop when we do our Dartfrog trip? I don't actually know where it is though so maybe not.


Slag!! Hahaha. I actually thought the japanese koi company was in Japan.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flan.
> 
> Koi Company is about an hour north of london.
> 
> And....I thought you had a girlfriend? Or have I missed something.
> 
> So damn hungover. 5 Beers and *a bottle of Dissaronno*. For me, that's loads.


Morgan, did you have a good birthday?

I imagine it was the BOTTLE of Dissaronno that did it:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> A cheeky one eh
> 
> What was her name?
> 
> Your smooth lines of "give us a kiss" worked on her then:lol2:


Her name was Kayleigh or something... I don't know how to spell it.
I think people call her Kay though.

My chat up lines are immense.



Ron Magpie said:


> Flanman: Charmer Extraordinaire...


Tell me about it. Flan the charmer.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Flan.
> 
> Koi Company is about an hour north of london.
> 
> And....I thought you had a girlfriend? Or have I missed something.
> 
> So damn hungover. 5 Beers and a bottle of Dissaronno. For me, that's loads.


Is that good or bad?

I did have a girlfriend but I broked up with her like 3/4 weeks ago.

Oh and I'm not even hung over at all. I drank a load of vodka and beer. Yom.



manda88 said:


> Slag!! Hahaha. I actually thought the japanese koi company was in Japan.


You retard.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flan.
> 
> Koi Company is about an hour north of london.
> 
> *And....I thought you had a girlfriend? Or have I missed something.*
> 
> So damn hungover. 5 Beers and a bottle of Dissaronno. For me, that's loads.


Me too- so we both missed something, unless Flanny is an even darker horse than we supposed!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Me too- so we both missed something, unless Flanny is an even darker horse than we supposed!:lol2:


She's gone, ma8.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Is that good or bad?


Bad that it is the completely opposite direction of Richie, and Dartfrog.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awwww sorry flanface.

I'm dying here.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Morgan, did you have a good birthday?
> 
> I imagine it was the BOTTLE of Dissaronno that did it:lol2:


I think so. Caroline spent an hour cleaning up chocolate cake from the walls apparently, so it looks like I did enjoy myself.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think so. Caroline spent an hour cleaning up chocolate cake from the walls apparently, so it looks like I did enjoy myself.


haha that's awesome.

The wall is the best place to put chocolate cake. It's horrible.

I set off fireworks last night. I don't really like fireworks BUT IT WAS SO FUN.


----------



## sambridge15

my darts really love bean weavils:2thumb: iv never seen em go so crazy for food


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I want to go back to florida  Argh its so expensive


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hi guys.
Try and guess which of these pumpkins I carved.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Hi guys.
> Try and guess which of these pumpkins I carved.
> 
> image


Going out on a limb here...:whistling2:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

ipreferaflan said:


> Hi guys.
> Try and guess which of these pumpkins I carved.
> 
> image


lmao xD


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well finally my lips (& Etc) are returning to a healthy normal colour = Got Heating :2thumb:

Also...









Do you think these people took the phrase "Polystyrene Island" the wrong way ??:lol2:

aanndd.....

Anyone got any idea what could be causing one of my ADF's feet to look like arthritic skeletons feet ?? It's had em since we got it but it isn't growing...the other if shooting ahead but this one is lagging behind massively. I've got him in a seperate tub floating in the tank (He seems to be picky about food...only eating live/moving food :bash so im keeping him seperate.











Also....Is blue-green algae damaging to phibs if eaten by daphnia which are then fed to said phibs ?
I'm gonna presume yes, which is why i'm askin....But I can get tonnes of free daphnia for my adf's if not.
(Although same lake, before I noticed the notice about the algae, I nicked daphnia and fed it to my sticklebacks which were fine)


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Black ops arrived yesterday in post for pc and cant even bloody play single player until release!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well finally my lips (& Etc) are returning to a healthy normal colour = Got Heating :2thumb:
> 
> Also...
> 
> image
> Do you think these people took the phrase "Polystyrene Island" the wrong way ??:lol2:
> 
> aanndd.....
> 
> Anyone got any idea what could be causing one of my ADF's feet to look like arthritic skeletons feet ?? It's had em since we got it but it isn't growing...the other if shooting ahead but this one is lagging behind massively. I've got him in a seperate tub floating in the tank (He seems to be picky about food...only eating live/moving food :bash so im keeping him seperate.
> Pic might help ?


A lot of newly-bought ADFs seem to be half-starved, especially the ones kept in shop tanks with fish- they just can't compete. having been weakened, it's sometimes hard to 'feed them up' again. I have no idea of the current WC to CB ratio, but back in the old days, a lot of WC dwarfs had trouble recognising dead food as food. Fortunately, most shops that sell fish also sell live daphnia, tubifex (I don't like to use this, but frogs like it!) and blooodworm. Also worth bearing in mind that males are notably smaller than females.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I've got some live bloodworm and daphnia that I keep feeding em....There's some brineshrimp but they die really quickly....
There's a pic up now....The local only sells frozen which means I gotta treck to get live.
They both looked pretty similar sizes when we got em except the one thats excelled was slightly bigger...Also that was lighter too.
Not sure where they came from, but they were housed with cherry and wood shrimp. Don't think there was any fish.

There's a pic on now too btw


----------



## manda88

Morning fellow phibbers. Just had a call from our landlord saying they're gonna come and visit our place on Wednesday....uh oh! This'll be the first time since we bought all the snakes, so this is gonna be fun, although they did say last time that it doesn't matter what pets we have, as long as they live in tanks and don't smell. Still gonna hide some of the bigger ones in the cupboard though!


----------



## Pipkin28

manda88 said:


> Morning fellow phibbers. Just had a call from our landlord saying they're gonna come and visit our place on Wednesday....uh oh! This'll be the first time since we bought all the snakes, so this is gonna be fun, although they did say last time that it doesn't matter what pets we have, as long as they live in tanks and don't smell. Still gonna hide some of the bigger ones in the cupboard though!


 
Mornin'!! 

Well, good luck with that, then! Lets hope they all don't decide to have a poo at the same time!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Morning fellow phibbers. Just had a call from our landlord saying they're gonna come and visit our place on Wednesday....uh oh! This'll be the first time since we bought all the snakes, so this is gonna be fun, although they did say last time that it doesn't matter what pets we have, as long as they live in tanks and don't smell. Still gonna hide some of the bigger ones in the cupboard though!


Good luck! Hopefully they will be ok with all of them. Might be worth hiding a few :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> Mornin'!!
> 
> Well, good luck with that, then! Lets hope they all don't decide to have a poo at the same time!!


Haha imagine!! The bigger ones are due a poo around then too haha, I only fed them last night!



FallenAngel said:


> Good luck! Hopefully they will be ok with all of them. Might be worth hiding a few :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm sure they will be fine, but there's always that 'what if' feeling at the back of your mind! If we hide the bigger boxes so only the hatchlings are out, then it should be fine. He probably won't even notice them in there or think they're just storage boxes.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Bah!! Wish I could get a FF medium to work !

Tried 50% potato flakes, 50% readybrek, orange juice, spoon of sugar and yeast.
Tried 50% PF & 50% RB, warm water, sugar & yeast
Tried 50% PF & 50% RB, warm water
Tried 25% PF & 75% RB, oj, sugar & yeast.

ALL of em go mouldy within a week.

The only one that I've got going WELL is a mushed up banana and yeast.

BUT the smell is disgusting now...at first it was quite ok but now the medium is 90% maggots it STINKS.










1 = Old Mouldy.
2 = Old Mouldy.
3 = Brilliant but STINKS
4 = New with more banana
(& before anyone says it, I know I need more flies in 4 :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## manda88

I don't think we measured anything out with ours, we just bunged in some oraneg juice, a few tea spoons of ready break, a spoon or two of potato flakes, and a small amount of yeast, mixed it all up til it was not too runny but not too thick, shoved a bit of folded tissue in, and bam! Left it on the window sill for a week or so and they just exploded! The culture looks rank and a bit like dried mustard but it works, and it doesn't smell unless you go and take a real whiff of it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The whole FF culture thing seems to be luck of the draw- everybody swears by their own mixture- which promptly totally fails for somebody else. I've got a recipe somewhere about a zillion years old- I'll try and dig it out. Can't remmber the details at the mo, but I seem to recall there was an ingredient to inhibit mould.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

try the second recipe with 2 tablespoons of vinegar, i have yet to have a culture crash and there are some people on here who can vouch for the productiveness of my cultures, they literally boom also dont make the media too wet :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Most important bit is keeping the mix wet AND dry.
Mine works like a charm.


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisfrog said:


> try the second recipe with 2 tablespoons of vinegar, i have yet to have a culture crash and there are some people on here who can vouch for the productiveness of my cultures, they literally boom also dont make the media too wet :2thumb:


 You just want me to praise you up again!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I did try vinegar in one of em...not sure which...but it went mouldy either way as every one went mouldy except the banana.

There's no REAL point in me doing them tbh, there's only 1 phib I've got that eats flies, 

a baby BB (SHHHHH!)
Found it wandering along a path, it was much smaller than mine when they FIRST morphed, and I dunno how old this one is.
Feeding it plenty but it isn't growing (had it since mid sept)...It's just getting a fat belly..see.:lol2:










(Don't tell anyone tho...I'll only get an earbashing again for "Illegally keeping natives" LOL)


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I did try vinegar in one of em...not sure which...but it went mouldy either way as every one went mouldy except the banana.
> 
> There's no REAL point in me doing them tbh, there's only 1 phib I've got that eats flies,
> 
> a baby BB (SHHHHH!)
> Found it wandering along a path, it was much smaller than mine when they FIRST morphed, and I dunno how old this one is.
> Feeding it plenty but it isn't growing (had it since mid sept)...It's just getting a fat belly..see.:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> (Don't tell anyone tho...I'll only get an earbashing again for "Illegally keeping natives" LOL)


DEAR GOD that's adorable!!!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> You just want me to praise you up again!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol honestly i dont but you can if you want :lol2:: victory:

My recipe:
50% Ready Brek i use the proper ready brek never seen a cheap version though
50% potatoe flakes red bag from tesco
2 tablespoons Sugar
2 Tablespoons vinegar
Warm water and i mix to a paste like consistency

put about 2 inches in a plastic cup and then sprinkle yeast over the top. then i use cotton wool for the flies and for larvae to transform they seem to like cotton wool.

then i put about 100-200 flies in.

Btw all mixtures will eventually go mouldy.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Whey, managed to negotiate myself a nice deal on the HTC Desire. Will be getting it sent to me tomorrow morning:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Whey, managed to negotiate myself a nice deal on the HTC Desire. Will be getting it sent to me tomorrow morning:2thumb:


 
Its a pretty good phone. 

I have a few issues with mine though, but I am not sure if its the phone or just me doing something wrong


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Its a pretty good phone.
> 
> I have a few issues with mine though, but I am not sure if its the phone or just me doing something wrong


Yeah I have had a play and really like it. My work colleague next to me has got it and he really like it as well. I will have to make sure I just touch the screen as my Blackberry Storm you touch and push like a mouse button and the screen clicks. Don't want to break it within 5mins for pushing the screen :lol2:

Soooooo anyone wanna buy a BlackBerry Storm?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Get
Involved.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/606093-amphib-section-christmas.html


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FFS the leucs on dartfrog are gone. I wanted to pay for them weeks ago. GRRR.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> FFS the leucs on dartfrog are gone. I wanted to pay for them weeks ago. GRRR.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/605717-leucs-sale.html

15 each!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah dont fancy the drive.

I might go up to JapKoi this weekend though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/605717-leucs-sale.html
> 
> 15 each!


I showed him these yesterday:lol2:

Morgan, He always seems to get the leucs back in stock fairly regularly. Might be worth a call to find out when he is getting some more in...


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

holy crap that is cheap


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I showed him these yesterday:lol2:
> 
> Morgan, He always seems to get the leucs back in stock fairly regularly. Might be worth a call to find out when he is getting some more in...


Waiting on email INNIT.

I'd rather he had more stock if I'm going to go up there actually, there's only a few tincs in atm.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Waiting on email INNIT.
> 
> I'd rather he had more stock if I'm going to go up there actually, there's only a few tincs in atm.


From what I have heard some emails dont reach him because of his spam filter. Might need to call him. I think he has been away getting new stock and he has just got back so he might update his website with things he has bougth back. We can only hope anyway.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, don't bother emailing him! I've never had a reply to any of my emails :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> From what I have heard some emails dont reach him because of his spam filter. Might need to call him. I think he has been away getting new stock and he has just got back so he might update his website with things he has bougth back. We can only hope anyway.


Oh no I had been speaking to him by email, maybe the last one didn't get through. 

Yeah I hope there's more up soon!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, don't bother emailing him! I've never had a reply to any of my emails :devil:


As everybody has told you Jazzy, he has a spam filter that probably put your emails into his junk: victory: Give him a call if you are really interested in something he has. I did when we got our Japanese apple fantasy from him and he was very helpful!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh no I had been speaking to him by email, maybe the last one didn't get through.
> 
> Yeah I hope there's more up soon!


I really dont know what I want to get when we go up there. It will be a case of they are awesome and if Manda like them to then they will be ours:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I really dont know what I want to get when we go up there. It will be a case of they are awesome and if Manda like them to then they will be ours:2thumb::lol2:


Screw Manda. You're the man of the house!

*ducks*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> As everybody has told you Jazzy, he has a spam filter that probably put your emails into his junk: victory: Give him a call if you are really interested in something he has. I did when we got our Japanese apple fantasy from him and he was very helpful!


YES I KNOW :lol2:

It doesnt matter now.


----------



## stewie m

some times he dose some times he dosnt hes replyed to some of my emails but not others


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Screw Manda. You're the man of the house!
> 
> *ducks*


I have the power! BOW TO ME! :twisted:

I don't really mind what we get, as long as they're pretty.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone like Editors?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone like Editors?


*Raises hand*


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone like Editors?


me! I do!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yay. I was singing Papillon as loud as I could on Saturday.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yay. I was singing Papillon as loud as I could on Saturday.


Can't think of how it goes off the top of my head, I need their new album. Got the first two, only just remembered that they even had a third one out! Prefer their first album to the second, but like them both a lot.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone like Editors?


Fingers in the factories is one of my fav songs of all time
Editors:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Munich is the best song everer.


----------



## manda88

All Sparks is my favourite song by them :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> All Sparks is my favourite song by them :2thumb:


Munich.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Munich.


All Sparks. I'm so gonna listen to their album in my car now, haven't heard it for a whil, and now I've got it going round my head!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to buy a pony and ride it off a cliff.


----------



## _jake_

I'm finally allowed back on the laptop! woo.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to buy a pony and ride it off a cliff.


That's not very nice! What a waste of money and pony!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's not very nice! What a waste of money and pony!


Plenty more where that one came from.


----------



## stewie m

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: still no reflectors been 2 weeks


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well.....It would appear my rana trio is now a duo, after Er mysteriously dissapeared !!!!









Hardly the best time for him to go AWOL is it....kick in the ass off winter...silly frog!!!

Spent an hour searching the garage tonight...no sign anywhere.

His dissapearance isn't all that mysterious really...He jumped ontop of the polybox, jumped onto a tank support, then through a tiny gap next to the wood venting lid, then he's pushed the metal lid up and hopped away. !!! 

So plan is, just incase he's behind the lockers,filing cabinets and tool chest, put down a shallow dish of water, with dry cocofibre scattered all round it...this way..we'll know if he's been in the water 

Anyone else got any hints n tips ?


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Well.....It would appear my rana trio is now a duo, after Er mysteriously dissapeared !!!!
> 
> image
> Hardly the best time for him to go AWOL is it....kick in the ass off winter...silly frog!!!
> 
> Spent an hour searching the garage tonight...no sign anywhere.
> 
> His dissapearance isn't all that mysterious really...He jumped ontop of the polybox, jumped onto a tank support, then through a tiny gap next to the wood venting lid, then he's pushed the metal lid up and hopped away. !!!
> 
> So plan is, just incase he's behind the lockers,filing cabinets and tool chest, put down a shallow dish of water, with dry cocofibre scattered all round it...this way..we'll know if he's been in the water
> 
> Anyone else got any hints n tips ?


Cheeky bugger, I hope you don't have a dog or cat!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love handling Jason.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm finally allowed back on the laptop! woo.


Why were you banned- *what* have you been up to, young man???:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I love handling Jason.


I bet you do, you dirty boy.



Ron Magpie said:


> Why were you banned- *what* have you been up to, young man???:gasp:


Banned?! I didn't even realise! No offence Jake! What did you do?


----------



## RhianB87

has anyone built fake rocks?

I cant work out the best varnish to use for rocks I have made!!


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Why were you banned- *what* have you been up to, young man???:gasp:


The, uh, _mother!_


manda88 said:


> I bet you do, you dirty boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned?! I didn't even realise! No offence Jake! What did you do?


No not like rfuk banned lol. :whistling2: Apparently this forum and the people I talk to has been disrupting my college work and I needed a short 'GET THE FU:whistling2:K AWAY FROM THE LAPTOP' type thing


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooo I'm taking on 2 leopard gecko's on saturday from Claire on here (the person who had the tomato frogs) They lay eggs, so hopefully I'll get my incubator for xmas and I can start breeding them as a mini project :flrt:

Can't wait


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo I'm taking on 2 leopard gecko's on saturday from Claire on here (the person who had the tomato frogs) They lay eggs, so hopefully I'll get my incubator for xmas and I can start breeding them as a mini project :flrt:
> 
> Can't wait


 
What are you like????

First we had Manda and her ever increasing corn snake collection and now you and geckos....... my gaaaaaaaad, people, what's going on here????




:lol2:




On another note, a few weeks ago I bought a new plant, never heard of it before but I thought it might look good in the Versicolor's viv. I checked the name of it in my big RHS plant directory and it didn't say much about it. Anyway, forgot to google it until tonight and from what I've just found out about it, I think it'll be ideal!
It's from the West Indies, tropical America and Hawaii, likes full sun to part shade, tolerates wet or arid conditions, can grow as epiphytes with dangly roots and looks sturdy enough to cope with a few frogs swinging off it!! Doesn't sound like it's harmful, although potentially it could reach 10 metres in height!!!

What is this plant called, I hear you ask? Well it's a Clusia Rosea 'Princess' and it looks like this....








And this website has the details, if you're interested... Powered by Google Docs

So, the next time I strip the tank down, this plant is going in!!


----------



## manda88

Pipkin28 said:


> What are you like????
> 
> First we had Manda and her ever increasing corn snake collection and now you and geckos....... my gaaaaaaaad, people, what's going on here????


Hahaha it's all about the snake addiction. Sadly I've had to stop for now, but don't you worry, I'll be getting more at some point!! Getting the last two on the 20th, can't wait!
I'm so bored, I'm currently sat at home waiting for the estate agents to turn up and check the flat over, I've got Diego, Kumara, Dougal, Neo and Cleo in the airing cupboard with a bunch of washing in front of the door so there's no excuse to need to open it and see them all piled up haha. I hope they're not too cold! Only an hour or so til they can come out, at least.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha it's all about the snake addiction. Sadly I've had to stop for now, but don't you worry, I'll be getting more at some point!! Getting the last two on the 20th, can't wait!
> I'm so bored, I'm currently sat at home waiting for the estate agents to turn up and check the flat over, I've got Diego, Kumara, Dougal, Neo and Cleo in the airing cupboard with a bunch of washing in front of the door so there's no excuse to need to open it and see them all piled up haha. I hope they're not too cold! Only an hour or so til they can come out, at least.


Aww poor things! When is he meant to turn up?



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo I'm taking on 2 leopard gecko's on saturday from Claire on here (the person who had the tomato frogs) They lay eggs, so hopefully I'll get my incubator for xmas and I can start breeding them as a mini project :flrt:
> 
> Can't wait


Leopard geckos are lovely!! 

Standards are the best!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, these 2 are normal morphs  I can't wait!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Aww poor things! When is he meant to turn up?


They said they'd be here between half 10 and half 11 and they've been in the cupboard for around an hour now, I would have put them back after I called them but I've chucked the heat mats that were out on show behind the rack so there aren't just heat mats randomly there, and have put a bunch of stuff on top of the rack where the snakes were so it doesn't look suspicious!! They'll be fine, they've had to sit in a car without heat for a couple of hours before so they're not gonna be too fussed, they'll just be happy to be back on the mats later.
I really want some leopard geckos, I really like mack snows, but the ones that are called things like super hypo carrot tail apricot bandits blah blah blah confuse me! Normals and hypos I like too.


----------



## RhianB87

The different morphs really confuse me! 

My snake is apparently a high white morph :hmm:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> What are you like????
> 
> First we had Manda and her ever increasing corn snake collection and now you and geckos....... my gaaaaaaaad, people, what's going on here????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, a few weeks ago I bought a new plant, never heard of it before but I thought it might look good in the Versicolor's viv. I checked the name of it in my big RHS plant directory and it didn't say much about it. Anyway, forgot to google it until tonight and from what I've just found out about it, I think it'll be ideal!
> It's from the West Indies, tropical America and Hawaii, likes full sun to part shade, tolerates wet or arid conditions, can grow as epiphytes with dangly roots and looks sturdy enough to cope with a few frogs swinging off it!! Doesn't sound like it's harmful, although potentially it could reach 10 metres in height!!!
> 
> What is this plant called, I hear you ask? Well it's a Clusia Rosea 'Princess' and it looks like this....
> image
> And this website has the details, if you're interested... Powered by Google Docs
> 
> So, the next time I strip the tank down, this plant is going in!!


Interesting! I don't think I've come across this before- it looks like it could be really useful in bigger vivs.:2thumb:

@FlakeyJakey: No, I didn't think you'd been banned by RFUK, 'cos you mentioned access to the laptop. Just wondered why the Parental Units weren't letting you on there...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ooo I'm taking on 2 leopard gecko's on saturday from Claire on here (the person who had the tomato frogs) They lay eggs, so hopefully I'll get my incubator for xmas and I can start breeding them as a mini project :flrt:
> 
> Can't wait


Don't breed leos, there's too many of them.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't breed leos, there's too many of them.


I would agree with this to be honest. There are hundreds of leos trying to be sold. And no-one really wants standards any more. 

I had a go at a mate who wanted me to breed from my girl. She is a pet!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

But I want to give it a go. It wouldn't be a business type thing... Just a little project for me


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Interesting! I don't think I've come across this before- it looks like it could be really useful in bigger vivs.:2thumb:
> 
> @FlakeyJakey: No, I didn't think you'd been banned by RFUK, 'cos you mentioned access to the laptop. Just wondered why the Parental Units weren't letting you on there...:lol2:


It's your fault.:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> But I want to give it a go. It wouldn't be a business type thing... Just a little project for me


Give it ago anyway. I doubt normals sell on here because of all the 'cool' morphs that we as hobbyists all want to have. Though I doubt you'll have many hatchlings and if you advertise in places that 'normal' people will look for some then i'm sure they'll sell!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok, but don't expect to make any money!

I'm after a white lipped python.


----------



## RhianB87

Talking about breeding. Did anyone read the post in the other pets section? Some guy was saying his mum wanted to breed his staffy to get back the money they paid for it... He got slightly moaned at :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm after a bananna and chocolate sundae.

I had a dream and Matt and Manda where in it! Some how I ended up at their house with my dad and realised who they were and went really shy. And Manda went weird trying to get me to cheer up and was throwing snake shed at me. And Matt was actually about 5ft something. Then my dad laid a carpet and we left. Which is strange as he isn't a carpet fitter!!!


----------



## RhianB87

Why do those two keep popping up in peoples dreams!! :lol2:


I had a dream that on the way to my local train station there was loads of cages built and in each one were really neglected animals. In the last one there was two lions and one escaped. But it was only the size of a big dog... I kicked it when it tried to attack me and it ran back into its cage.


----------



## _jake_

Dream whores!

See kick-able lion dreams do sound awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok, but don't expect to make any money!
> 
> I'm after a white lipped python.


I wouldn't be doing it for the money  just an experience to say that I did it.


----------



## _jake_

Or keep them, ya know, for evidence when someone doesn't believe you!


----------



## manda88

Haha I'm constantly infiltrating peoples dreams!! Throwing snake sheds probably wouldn't do much damage though, they'd just fall to the floor like a feather I reckon. Ron was in my dream last night but unfortunately I can't remember what it was about.
I'm gonna breed my corns even though there are millions of them, and if I can't sell them then I don't mind cos then I can just keep them for myself! Win/win situation.
I'm finally at work now after the estate agents came over, he was only there for about 3 minutes, didn't say anything about the hatchlings or the frogs, said how great the flat looks, and then left! Chi-ching!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Haha I'm constantly infiltrating peoples dreams!! Throwing snake sheds probably wouldn't do much damage though, they'd just fall to the floor like a feather I reckon. *Ron was in my dream last night but unfortunately I can't remember what it was about.*
> I'm gonna breed my corns even though there are millions of them, and if I can't sell them then I don't mind cos then I can just keep them for myself! Win/win situation.
> I'm finally at work now after the estate agents came over, he was only there for about 3 minutes, didn't say anything about the hatchlings or the frogs, said how great the flat looks, and then left! Chi-ching!


:gasp:


I love staffies, but they are the single most abandened dog in the UK- breeding more is just irresponsible.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha I'm constantly infiltrating peoples dreams!! Throwing snake sheds probably wouldn't do much damage though, they'd just fall to the floor like a feather I reckon. Ron was in my dream last night but unfortunately I can't remember what it was about.
> I'm gonna breed my corns even though there are millions of them, and if I can't sell them then I don't mind cos then I can just keep them for myself! Win/win situation.
> I'm finally at work now after the estate agents came over, he was only there for about 3 minutes, didn't say anything about the hatchlings or the frogs, said how great the flat looks, and then left! Chi-ching!


Well you had an empty shoe box filled with the stuff and you basically emptied the contents above my head!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp:


I've had a couple of dreams with you in it! I can remember them clear as day when I wake up, and then totally forget them an hour or so later  I think one was just dreaming about being at PRAS again.



_jake_ said:


> Well you had an empty shoe box filled with the stuff and you basically emptied the contents above my head!


I do have a few, but not in a shoe box, each of my snakes have their own cricket box with one or two sheds in, I only keep the whole ones cos they look cool.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I've had a couple of dreams with you in it! I can remember them clear as day when I wake up, and then totally forget them an hour or so later  I think one was just dreaming about being at PRAS again.
> 
> 
> 
> *I do have a few, but not in a shoe box, each of my snakes have their own cricket box with one or two sheds in, I only keep the whole ones cos they look cool*.


I've stopped keeping them now- the ones I've got are sitting in a cricket box.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I've stopped keeping them now- the ones I've got are sitting in a cricket box.


I'm sure I'll get bored of it eventually, I've only got one or two, maybe three of each of them. I wanted to keep the first ever ones they did for definite, but now I'm not really that fussed on them. If they're mangled then I chuck them, but if they're whole and pretty then I keep them!


----------



## ipreferaflan

ARGH! I used the c word talking to manda on fb chat.
Forgot I was using work computers. I've been blocked from facebook.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> ARGH! I used the c word talking to manda on fb chat.
> Forgot I was using work computers. I've been blocked from facebook.


What you have been blocked from Facebook on work computers or all facebook? how could they see you had used it?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> ARGH! I used the c word talking to manda on fb chat.
> Forgot I was using work computers. I've been blocked from facebook.


Hahaha I was wondering why you suddenly disappeared!! I just checked back to see if you had used the c word cos I didn't even realise, and then there it was, staring me in the face. It's quick at blocking you, isn't it? Or is someone watching what you're doing?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> ARGH! I used the c word talking to manda on fb chat.
> Forgot I was using work computers. I've been blocked from facebook.


Plus it serves you right for using such a despicable word:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

dis spikable


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> dis spikable


Nope it's spelt the way I put it, I did spell checker and everything:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

My snake hasnt shed yet but I get the feeling I will horde them. Ive got bits of shed from my leo that she didnt eat.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Nope it's spelt the way I put it, I did spell checker and everything:2thumb:


diz spakcbles


----------



## manda88




----------



## _jake_

Jesus loves you, you, you, you, you, you, uh maybe not you.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Jesus loves you, you, you, you, you, you, uh maybe not you.


There's this guy at my work who is like stupidly religious and hates everything that isn't religious, and he saw my 300 DVD at work today, picked it up and shouted 'Who's is this? This film is disgusting' and then threw it back down onto the desk, ****. Who the hell thinks it's ok to throw other people's belongings?! Needless to say I was NOT happy!! You're probably wondering where I'm going with this, basically last night I watched a film called Orgazmo, and this guys girlfriend says 'Jesus and I love you, Joe' and I really want to say to the guy at my work 'Jesus and I hate you, ****'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> There's this guy at my work who is like stupidly religious and hates everything that isn't religious, and he saw my 300 DVD at work today, picked it up and shouted 'Who's is this? This film is disgusting' and then threw it back down onto the desk,****. Who the hell thinks it's ok to throw other people's belongings?! Needless to say I was NOT happy!! You're probably wondering where I'm going with this, basically last night I watched a film called Orgazmo, and this guys girlfriend says 'Jesus and I love you, Joe' and I really want to say to the guy at my work 'Jesus and I hate you, ****'.


You let him get away with that?


----------



## _jake_

You should draw on his desk a picture of Jesus on a cross with slit wrists and him holding a sign saying 'I'm a ****!'


----------



## sambridge15

i got a promotion:lol: today


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> There's this guy at my work who is like stupidly religious and hates everything that isn't religious, and he saw my 300 DVD at work today, picked it up and shouted 'Who's is this? This film is disgusting' and then threw it back down onto the desk, f:censor:king d:censor:k. Who the hell thinks it's ok to throw other people's belongings?! Needless to say I was NOT happy!! You're probably wondering where I'm going with this, basically last night I watched a film called Orgazmo, and this guys girlfriend says 'Jesus and I love you, Joe' and I really want to say to the guy at my work 'Jesus and I hate you, ****'.


Oleg is a idiot. I will pick him up by his Ponytail and say what the **** is this. This ponytail is disgusting and chuck him down to the floor with it.


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oleg is a idiot. I will pick him up by his Ponytail and say what the **** is this. This ponytail is disgusting and chuck him down to the floor with it.


But everyone knows mental pain is a whole lot worse than physical. Go for my idea!! Then film him as he sees it.


----------



## Athravan

I've had to edit a few posts, if you can just be careful about the language as it's a family site! Thanks.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Must be the first warning in the phib section :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

mg: thought I'd never see the day!


----------



## RhianB87

Matt and Jake, You have let us down! I think you should leave now :whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Athravan said:


> I've had to edit a few posts, if you can just be careful about the language as it's a family site! Thanks.


haha sorry! We get a bit lazy in here because there are very few that frequent the section (in comparison to others).


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Matt and Jake, You have let us down! I think you should leave now :whip:


Me? mg: I'll have you know none of my posts have been edited because of me, just Matt's quote:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Me? mg: I'll have you know none of my posts have been edited because of me, just Matt's quote:whistling2:


Just noticed that. Just went on who was edited. I am very sorry. You may stay.

Matt still must leave


----------



## _jake_

But what if Matt logs in on Manda's account and sneaks back on? mg:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> But what if Matt logs in on Manda's account and sneaks back on? mg:


Then they both must leave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Tell me it isn't so!?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mattanda, when are you going to get some real snakes?


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mattanda, when are you going to get some real snakes?


What is classed as a real snake?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mattanda, when are you going to get some real snakes?


I have a real snake my pastel royal. He is amazing.I do want a brb but only when we have our actual own place. 

Sorry bout the swear word. I hadn't even realised I said that. Oops

FA, the amphibious section would be rubbish without me!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have a real snake my pastel royal. He is amazing.I do want a brb but only when we have our actual own place.
> 
> Sorry bout the swear word. I hadn't even realised I said that. Oops
> 
> FA, the amphibious section would be rubbish without me!


 
But we wouldnt be getting in trouble!! You have ruined our reputation :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> But we wouldnt be getting in trouble!! You have ruined our reputation :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 No I haven't andaroo did that when he swore last week and got a warning. So there. I also think that is the first time I have sworn. I am normally really careful.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A real snake is a boa or a python, but not a royal.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> A real snake is a boa or a python, but not a royal.


Well at least I have real frogs hey.....and there leucs mwhahaha:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well at least I have real frogs hey.....and there leucs mwhahaha:lol2:


I was just playing


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was just playing


I'm sorry Morgan.:2thumb: You will get there eventually


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'm sorry Morgan.:2thumb: You will get there eventually


Too late you big sweary bully.


----------



## manda88

I'm about to quote everyone, so bear with me.



Morgan Freeman said:


> You let him get away with that?


There wasn't really much I could do about it, I did shout at him not to throw my things and that just because he doesn't like it doesn't mean everyone else should be the same, he's such a :censor:.



_jake_ said:


> You should draw on his desk a picture of Jesus on a cross with slit wrists and him holding a sign saying 'I'm a ****!'


I am soooo gonna do that now!!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oleg is a idiot. I will pick him up by his Ponytail and say what the **** is this. This ponytail is disgusting and chuck him down to the floor with it.


Please do, it'd be hilarious!



FallenAngel said:


> Then they both must leave :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp:  This place wouldn't be the same without us, just you wait til we go on holiday in a couple of weeks, you'll be begging us to come back!



_jake_ said:


> Tell me it isn't so!?


don't worry Jake, I'll never leave you. Apart from on the 23rd to the 30th when I'm sunning it up in Egypt and you'll all be cold and miserable here.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Mattanda, when are you going to get some real snakes?


When we find somewhere bigger to live. I don't really know if I want a boa or not, I think they're really cute as babies so I prob would like one, but not enough to want to breed them or anything, I'd just want it as a pet. Retics and afrocks and burms get too big, but I think Matt does want a burm.



Morgan Freeman said:


> A real snake is a boa or a python, but not a royal.


Royals are lovely, they're so cute. You just don't like them cos everyone else doesn't like them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> A real snake is a boa or a python, but not a royal.


I guess mine isnt a proper snake then


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Everyone DOES like them though.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What you have been blocked from Facebook on work computers or all facebook? how could they see you had used it?


It detects the word and blocks the page. If it's there I can't access it haha.



manda88 said:


> Hahaha I was wondering why you suddenly disappeared!! I just checked back to see if you had used the c word cos I didn't even realise, and then there it was, staring me in the face. It's quick at blocking you, isn't it? Or is someone watching what you're doing?


As above. As soon as I refreshed.... BLAM!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well at least I have real frogs hey.....and there leucs mwhahaha:lol2:


haha! ME TOO.

Will all change when we go to Dartfrog and Morgan goes and fills his 50 empty vivs with the entire Dartfrog stock.
We'll end up with NUTHIN.


----------



## manda88

I forgot to ask you, flananjula, did you go to IoW zoo on Saturday about that job?


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Sam: Excuse my foul-mouthed friends, *what is the promotion???*

I think we should ban FlakeyJakeyWakey: nobody swore till he turned up!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na: You are a bad influence, Jake...







....lol just kidding!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> @Sam: Excuse my foul-mouthed friends, *what is the promotion???*
> 
> I think we should ban FlakeyJakeyWakey: nobody swore till he turned up!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na: You are a bad influence, Jake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....lol just kidding!


Haha, edited 4 mins after your original post, did you think he'd be offended? I love Jake.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Haha, edited 4 mins after your original post, did you think he'd be offended? I love Jake.


Yeah, he seems like a cool kid. The main edit was the spelling and adding the 'bad influence' part:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I forgot to ask you, flananjula, did you go to IoW zoo on Saturday about that job?


Yeah I did. I won't get it.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah I did. I won't get it.


Why not? Is that just your opinion or do you actually know that you won't get it?


----------



## _jake_

Manda: Egypt sucks unless you actually get chased by real mummies. Have fun being sun burnt! I also love the cold, you know. Me jealous? Nah.

Ron: I WANT TO KNOW YOUR EDIT! PM it to mee.

Joint: I know, everyone loves me. I'm irresistable. :whistling2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Why not? Is that just your opinion or do you actually know that you won't get it?


Bit of both.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Manda: Egypt sucks unless you actually get chased by real mummies. Have fun being sun burnt! I also love the cold, you know. Me jealous? Nah.
> 
> Ron: I WANT TO KNOW YOUR EDIT! PM it to mee.
> 
> Joint: *I know, everyone loves me. I'm irresistable.* :whistling2:


Nah, you grow on people, but even athletes' foot can be treated!:lol2: As for the edit, as I said to Mandzilla, I just edited my spelling (*till* is ok, *'til* is ok, *til* or *'till* aren't!) and added the 'bad influence' bit. No juicy bits at all, I'm afraid.

EDIT: My connection is mega-slow tonight!:devil:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, you grow on people, but even athletes' foot can be treated!:lol2: As for the edit, as I said to Mandzilla, I just edited my spelling (*till* is ok, *'til* is ok, *til* or *'till* aren't!) and added the 'bad influence' bit. No juicy bits at all, I'm afraid.
> 
> EDIT: My connection is mega-slow tonight!:devil:


You. Are a evil man.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> You. Are a evil man.


This is true.


----------



## stewie m

morrning every one yes i am still up at 2 30am tired but cant sleep 

yaaaaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I had a dream about getting a tattoo.. Not gonna happen :-/


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Manda: Egypt sucks unless you actually get chased by real mummies. Have fun being sun burnt! I also love the cold, you know. Me jealous? Nah.
> 
> Ron: I WANT TO KNOW YOUR EDIT! PM it to mee.
> 
> Joint: I know, everyone loves me. I'm irresistable. :whistling2:


I probably will get horrendously sunburnt, I need to load up on the old SPF30!



ipreferaflan said:


> Bit of both.


What happened?



Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, you grow on people, but even athletes' foot can be treated!:lol2: As for the edit, as I said to Mandzilla, I just edited my spelling (*till* is ok, *'til* is ok, *til* or *'till* aren't!) and added the 'bad influence' bit. No juicy bits at all, I'm afraid.
> 
> EDIT: My connection is mega-slow tonight!:devil:


Mandzilla?! What you trying to say?! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Egypt is an awful place.

I broke my new diffuser


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Think its a bit windy!

The rabbit hutch was also blown open leaving my rabbits to free range in the garden :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Egypt is an awful place.
> 
> I broke my new diffuser


Have you ever been? And you deserved it for saying Egypt is awful and that you want to ride a pony off a cliff!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Have you ever been? And you deserved it for saying Egypt is awful and that you want to ride a pony off a cliff!


Yes. I'm not usually the type to denigrate an entire culture, but Egyptians are intolerable, pushy, insolent,greedy, pushy f**ks.


----------



## Jezza84

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Think its a bit windy!
> 
> The rabbit hutch was also blown open leaving my rabbits to free range in the garden :gasp:
> image


Its really windy down here too! My shed door has come of its hinges lol How did you get on with feeding your pras Horned frog?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes. I'm not usually the type to denigrate an entire culture, but Egyptians are intolerable, pushy, insolent,greedy, pushy f**ks.


Haha sounds familiar. We're going to spending most of the time on the hotel beach anyway I reckon, we'll probably do a trip to an island and that's about it, we're not planning on going to the town or anything. They're very pushy in Kenya as well, the beach sellers actually prevented us from ever going on the beach, even just walking from the hotel to the sea they'd come and try to sell you stuff, and they even swam out to you to try to sell you things!


----------



## RhianB87

Well done Morgan :whistling2:


"Most Opinionated Male

1st – Meko
2nd – MorganFreeman & The Wanderer
3rd – The Fool (Goat)"


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha sounds familiar. We're going to spending most of the time on the hotel beach anyway I reckon, we'll probably do a trip to an island and that's about it, we're not planning on going to the town or anything. They're very pushy in Kenya as well, the beach sellers actually prevented us from ever going on the beach, even just walking from the hotel to the sea they'd come and try to sell you stuff, and they even swam out to you to try to sell you things!


Yeah my mate said that about Kenya.

If it's Sharm you're going to, the beach is crap and unless you have a real nice hotel won't be connected to it.

The weather is beautiful though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Well done Morgan :whistling2:
> 
> 
> "Most Opinionated Male
> 
> 1st – Meko
> 2nd – MorganFreeman & The Wanderer
> 3rd – The Fool (Goat)"


Thankyou.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah my mate said that about Kenya.
> 
> If it's Sharm you're going to, the beach is crap and unless you have a real nice hotel won't be connected to it.
> 
> The weather is beautiful though.


Not going there cos everyone goes to Sharm, we're going to a place just south of Hurghada called Makadi Bay

Fort Arabesque Resort Hotel Hurghada Official Web Site

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The local Egyptians are actually nice, it's just the sellers and shopkeepers everywhere.

Make sure you go diving, quad biking and camel riding through the desert/mountains. Awesome experience.




























The kids doing the camels were hilarious. They were fighting the whole way through and would randomly turn to look at us and say "very good, no problem".


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The local Egyptians are actually nice, it's just the sellers and shopkeepers everywhere.
> 
> Make sure you go diving, quad biking and camel riding through the desert/mountains. Awesome experience.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The kids doing the camels were hilarious. They were fighting the whole way through and would randomly turn to look at us and say "very good, no problem".


Definitely, I want to go horse riding on the beach as well, ride some pure bred arabian horses! There's camel rides too, but I've just found this link, and I REALLY want to do it

Sunset Desert Safari Trip in Hurghada by Quad Bike | Day Tours, Trips, Excursions | EgyptTourInfo.com

We got an underwater camera and case off ebay for £100 so Matt can take pics when he goes scuba diving, and I've got a little underwater camera bag thing that looks like a sandwich bag which I'm happy with, my camera only got a little wet when I used it in Kenya so it's all good!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Test drive? haha.

We had "this is go, this is stop" bye.


----------



## Ron Magpie

You're gonna have fun! I'd be looking under rocks and things for lizards, though:whistling2:

When are you going? I'm sure you said, but I forget, and I can't be bothered to search through hundreds of pages.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Test drive? haha.
> 
> We had "this is go, this is stop" bye.


I'd imagine that's probably what it'll really be like, it can't be that hard! Twist and go, surely?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'd imagine that's probably what it'll really be like, it can't be that hard! Twist and go, surely?!


Yeah, literally.

Camels are very uncomfortable but I love them. They're bad ass.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, literally.
> 
> Camels are very uncomfortable but I love them. They're bad ass.


I'll be alright with that then, I used to have a scooter! I well miss it. I've ridden a camel before at some zoo when I was really young, can't remember where it was at, possibly Marwell.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'll be alright with that then, I used to have a scooter! I well miss it. I've ridden a camel before at some zoo when I was really young, can't remember where it was at, possibly Marwell.


I want one. And a goat.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want one. And a goat.


A friend of mine had three goats, but I can only remember two of their names, Amber and Jessica. Pretty sure they're all dead now.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I love goats- but they do stink- especially the males!


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> Well.....It would appear my rana trio is now a duo, after Er mysteriously dissapeared !!!!
> 
> image
> Hardly the best time for him to go AWOL is it....kick in the ass off winter...silly frog!!!
> 
> Spent an hour searching the garage tonight...no sign anywhere.
> 
> His dissapearance isn't all that mysterious really...He jumped ontop of the polybox, jumped onto a tank support, then through a tiny gap next to the wood venting lid, then he's pushed the metal lid up and hopped away. !!!
> 
> So plan is, just incase he's behind the lockers,filing cabinets and tool chest, put down a shallow dish of water, with dry cocofibre scattered all round it...this way..we'll know if he's been in the water
> 
> Anyone else got any hints n tips ?


Well, just to make me look like a right :censor: he turned up when the lights went out !! He'd been hiding in the tank all the time !!!

Only place I can think he was, which was kinda confirmed lastnight was under a very thin layer of smooshed mossball. I lifted it up when I was searching for him, but it fell to bits in the forceps, and as I didn't see any movement under it, I presumed nothing was there !!! :bash:


Glad he's still here tho 'coz he was the only one I was a bit worried about releasing as he's not the best feeder....misses alot etc.

Other news: 
Anyone else noticed how when some phibs eat when they're in the water they kinda freak out and hold their head up real high and make squelchy noises ?? My Rana.T's used to do this when I fed em in the water...and the B.Reg did it lastnight.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I'd imagine that's probably what it'll really be like, it can't be that hard! Twist and go, surely?!


Most quads are thumb throttle.


----------



## REDDEV1L

My Gran had a goat...Lucy she called it.
Used to think it was a sheep tho, she once found it stranded ontop of a wall trying to get to the herd of sheep in the field :lol2:

She once gave it some Snowball (Mixed alcoholic drink) at a houseparty and apparently the goat got a bit drunk and jumped on top of a guests car and dented all the roof !!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a goat!


----------



## RhianB87

Goats are great! We had pygmy's and anglo nubians at college. Two very different breeds and a male anglo managed to get a sneaky mating through the fence with a female pygmy! It didnt end well but I hate to thing how it managed it. (they are very different in size if your wondering )


----------



## stewie m

what all this about goats???????

man im tired


----------



## stewie m

i want a cow and tea plants perfect combo

i love tea


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> what all this about goats???????
> 
> man im tired


I've just always wanted a pet goat.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've just always wanted a pet goat.
> 
> image


fair enough


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I love goats- but they do stink- especially the males!


 
And they drink lady goats wee!


----------



## manda88

I've learnt today that goats are basically hungry rapists that have a fetish for drinking wee. GROSS. I hate their eyes.










However, this one is disgustingly cute.


----------



## RhianB87

The top photo I am sure its how they normally are!

They drink wee to know when the females are ready for mating. Its called the flemen response. They can tell the hormones this way. 

And when a male is in full breeding condition there is no stopping him!


----------



## stewie m

goats are discussting 

and they eat every thing


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> The top photo I am sure its how they normally are!
> 
> They drink wee to know when the females are ready for mating. Its called the flemen response. They can tell the hormones this way.
> 
> And when a male is in full breeding condition there is no stopping him!


The top photo is the result of typing 'ugly goat' into google images, it was scary so I decided to put it on here. I'm assuming it's deformed and people don't breed them to look like that...
Goats are idiots, horses use the flehmen response too, but they just curl their top lip back to smell the hormones, obviously the goats just love the taste of piss!!
I don't like being rammed or chased by goats, but I think I'd break down in tears if I got chased by a cow, those things scare the bejesus out of me!!


----------



## _jake_

I want pet duck!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> The top photo is the result of typing 'ugly goat' into google images, it was scary so I decided to put it on here. I'm assuming it's deformed and people don't breed them to look like that...
> Goats are idiots, horses use the flehmen response too, but they just curl their top lip back to smell the hormones, obviously the goats just love the taste of piss!!
> I don't like being rammed or chased by goats, but I think I'd break down in tears if I got chased by a cow, those things scare the bejesus out of me!!


 
It might of just been the goats at college that were a bit wrong :whistling2:

Cows are lovely! Give me a cow to look after over a horrible horse anyday!


----------



## stewie m

was just playing catch with my whites with there food :lol2: 

u should try it there really good at it


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> It might of just been the goats at college that were a bit wrong :whistling2:
> 
> Cows are lovely! Give me a cow to look after over a horrible horse anyday!


:gasp: Why do you think horses are horrible? To be fair, the college horses are pretty much all crap, but some are lovely! It was all about Storm, I loved him.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, just to make me look like a right :censor: he turned up when the lights went out !! He'd been hiding in the tank all the time !!!
> 
> Only place I can think he was, which was kinda confirmed lastnight was under a very thin layer of smooshed mossball. I lifted it up when I was searching for him, but it fell to bits in the forceps, and as I didn't see any movement under it, I presumed nothing was there !!! :bash:
> 
> 
> Glad he's still here tho 'coz he was the only one I was a bit worried about releasing as he's not the best feeder....misses alot etc.
> 
> Other news:
> Anyone else noticed how when some phibs eat when they're in the water they kinda freak out and hold their head up real high and make squelchy noises ?? My Rana.T's used to do this when I fed em in the water...and the B.Reg did it lastnight.


If I remember rightly, most Ranas and Bufos have real difficulty eating under water- in the UK, (introduced) edible frogs are the only ones who do it regularly, whereas Bombinas, for example, will just as happily squaff food from under the water as on the surface or on land. I think this might be connected to their way of feeding; unlike Ranids and Bufonoids, they don't depend on a sticky tongue, but grab food full-on with their mouths- just like tongueless Pipids. A 'sticky' tongue is a bit of a liability underwater- it wouldn't be very sticky, for a start!:lol2:


----------



## Jezza84

if you want a goat you want one of these Goats


----------



## manda88

Morning chaps and chappettes, look what I found!!! Reading the 'news' on the daily mail site and I look at an article on the Harry Potter premiere....can anyone guess who this is?!


----------



## jme2049

I saw him on Daybreak he's the evil one with white hair. Don't know his name never read the books or seen a Harry Potter film.:blush:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I saw him on Daybreak he's the evil one with white hair. Don't know his name never read the books or seen a Harry Potter film.:blush:


Wrong!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I'm afraid I cheated, but was as surprised as you!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Wrong!


Hhmmm I give up.


----------



## manda88

Stephen P said:


> I'm afraid I cheated, but was as surprised as you!


I genuinely had no idea who it was til it said his name under the pic, I was like NO WAY!!



jme2049 said:


> Hhmmm I give up.


It's Neville Longbottom!! :gasp:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> It's Neville Longbottom!! :gasp:


I don't know who he is, I just looked on the Daily Mail site and I have to say Emma Watson was looking rather hot even with her boyish hair.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I don't know who he is, I just looked on the Daily Mail site and I have to say Emma Watson was looking rather hot even with her boyish hair.


He's the loserish one with buck teeth, and yeah she is pretty hot, but I preferred her with long hair. It would have looked much better if it weren't *so* short.


----------



## _jake_

My brother always takes the piss out of me and call me nevil longbottom  At least he is pretty sexy in real life. Win!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> My brother always takes the piss out of me and call me nevil longbottom  At least he is pretty sexy in real life. Win!


Do you look like the character then or something? My life won't be complete until I see a photo of you, Mr.


----------



## ipreferaflan

My last chameleon egg shrivelled up. I cut it open and it was all black and yellow inside.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> My last chameleon egg shrivelled up. I cut it open and it was all black and yellow inside.


Awww that's horrible news, I'm really sorry to hear it  Maybe they never were fertile. At least now she can make healthy babies with Bryn, how is it going between those two?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might go to DF tomorrow.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might go to DF tomorrow.


:gasp: What about the DF meet?!?!!??!??!?! YOU'RE RUINING EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :gasp: What about the DF meet?!?!!??!??!?! YOU'RE RUINING EVERYTHING!!!


LOL I just have money and nothing to do tomorrow. Doesn't look like there's much choice atm anyway so prob not.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL I just have money and nothing to do tomorrow. Doesn't look like there's much choice atm anyway so prob not.


Save the money and then save some more and you can get even more frogs by the time the meet comes up


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Save the money and then save some more and you can get even more frogs by the time the meet comes up


Paul only got two tanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> My last chameleon egg shrivelled up. I cut it open and it was all black and yellow inside.


 Sorry to hear that, Flannygan!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Paul only got two tanks.


Well then get two types of frog, douche.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Well then get two types of frog, douche.


"Save the money and then save some more and you can get even more frogs by the time the meet comes up"


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> "Save the money and then save some more and you can get even more frogs by the time the meet comes up"


Multiples of two types of frog! What are you looking to get anyways?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Multiples of two types of frog! What are you looking to get anyways?


Leucs and some other pair. But I want to choose something in the flesh, like have a choice when I get there. Not just two types of tincs.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs and some other pair. But I want to choose something in the flesh, like have a choice when I get there. Not just two types of tincs.


Yeah good plan, I forgot you wanted the leucs so bad. I get my fantastica in 8 days! Woo!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where from?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where from?


Remember the thread Richie made when he'd bought some darts, and the member by the name of spanner added lots of pics of his collection of darts? I'm getting them from him! Gotta drive aaaaaalllllll the way up to Mansfield to get them, but it'll so be worth it!


----------



## manda88

In fact - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/590445-look-what-i-got-today.html


----------



## stewie m

WHERE THE :censor: ARE MY :censor: REFLECTORS 3 :censor: WEEKS MONDY I BEEN :censor: WAITING SO :censor: SORT IT OUT 

AND FOR :censor: SAKE REPLY TO YOUR MESSAGES 


i getting :censor: annoyed and inpatient


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> WHERE THE :censor: ARE MY :censor: REFLECTORS 3 :censor: WEEKS MONDY I BEEN :censor: WAITING SO :censor: SORT IT OUT
> 
> AND FOR :censor: SAKE REPLY TO YOUR MESSAGES
> 
> 
> i getting :censor: annoyed and inpatient


:lol2: And breathe! Who have you bought them from?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> :lol2: And breathe! Who have you bought them from?


wy dose swearing all ways make you feel better 

brother got them on his account from some aquatics shop on ebay 
got hime to contact them a few times now replay so he sent a complaint to ebay today


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Remember the thread Richie made when he'd bought some darts, and the member by the name of spanner added lots of pics of his collection of darts? I'm getting them from him! Gotta drive aaaaaalllllll the way up to Mansfield to get them, but it'll so be worth it!


Yeah I know Spanner, sold him some broms ages ago.


----------



## _jake_

Stewie - If he bought them from one of the big Japanesse/Chinesse Aquatic shops they can take up to a month to arrive


----------



## stewie m

it was a uk shop and wy would they say they had more then ten available if they need to inport them

plus we had a email saying they been posted and could take up to 10 days this was the next day arfter byeing them its been 3 weeks monday and we have sent a few messages and had no reply


----------



## _jake_

Okay, just a thought.


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> Okay, just a thought.


i can see you point tho but there was nothing about being inpoted or nothing only that they had more then 10 available on there ebay listing


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Not frogs, but here's my new Leo's... Thanks claire for letting me have them and spending some money in the shop :no1:
Dont have a go about the sand... its what they are used to and I think it looks much better than paper towels....!









Heres one of them


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not frogs, but here's my new Leo's... Thanks claire for letting me have them and spending some money in the shop :no1:
> Dont have a go about the sand... its what they are used to and I think it looks much better than paper towels....!
> 
> image
> Heres one of them
> image


havnt u said no more a few times latly :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yes, but I didnt have to pay for these so they were errm tempting you could say! I love them :flrt:

and in reply to your message, yes I traded the tank for the whites on saturday and so far not heard a peep out of the male...yet!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yes, but I didnt have to pay for these so they were errm tempting you could say! I love them :flrt:
> 
> and in reply to your message, yes I traded the tank for the whites on saturday and so far not heard a peep out of the male...yet!


yeah leos are great 

maybe stterling in


----------



## SilverSky

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not frogs, but here's my new Leo's... Thanks claire for letting me have them and spending some money in the shop :no1:
> Dont have a go about the sand... its what they are used to and I think it looks much better than paper towels....!
> 
> image
> Heres one of them
> image


lovely little leos, and great set up, looks really good.
mine are on sand to, so no hassle from me :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm ok with sand, don't see an issue.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

SilverSky said:


> lovely little leos, and great set up, looks really good.
> mine are on sand to, so no hassle from me :2thumb:


Thanks 

After all, they live in the desert and what do you get there?! not paper towels thats for sure :lol2:


----------



## SilverSky

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks
> 
> After all, they live in the desert and what do you get there?! not paper towels thats for sure :lol2:


exactly! now go say that in the lizard section! lol. 

i think if a lizard is stupid enough to eat the floor and get impacted then it shouldnt be living, lol!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not frogs, but here's my new Leo's... Thanks claire for letting me have them and spending some money in the shop :no1:
> Dont have a go about the sand... its what they are used to and I think it looks much better than paper towels....!
> 
> image
> Heres one of them
> image


Not having ago but, sand is really bad and very common to get SOLID impactions in leopard geckos, especially with thick sand like that. I was told this by a very reptuble breeder of leopard gecko's who really knows his stuff and has links with Ray Hine(top UK breeder). Would you not be happier having paper towel and knowing its not going to possibly kill your geckos, than have it "look good", I know I could. 

I have also seen the effects of impaction from sand with a friend of mine who had theres on sand. It is awful for the poor little gecko and unfortunatly his died, and it wasn't a pain free death. He immediatly took his off sand and hasn't had any problems with the remaining gecko.

If you dont like paper towel there is always tiles which look nice and are easy to clean.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

These have been on sand their whole lives... I am aware of impaction, but I want their set up to be natural thats why I have chosen sand... 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Not having ago but, sand is really bad and very common to get SOLID impactions in leopard geckos, especially with thick sand like that. I was told this by a very reptuble breeder of leopard gecko's who really knows his stuff and has links with Ray Hine(top UK breeder). Would you not be happier having paper towel and knowing its not going to possibly kill your geckos, than have it "look good", I know I could.
> 
> I have also seen the effects of impaction from sand with a friend of mine who had theres on sand. It is awful for the poor little gecko and unfortunatly his died, and it wasn't a pain free death. He immediatly took his off sand and hasn't had any problems with the remaining gecko.
> 
> If you dont like paper towel there is always tiles which look nice and are easy to clean.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks
> 
> After all, they live in the desert and what do you get there?! not paper towels thats for sure :lol2:


They live on the rocks in the desert and feed there as well. Not on the sand. They don't have a choice but to feed on the sand in your set-up.



SilverSky said:


> exactly! now go say that in the lizard section! lol.
> 
> i think if a lizard is stupid enough to eat the floor and get impacted then it shouldnt be living, lol!


Funnily enough if the only option for them to feed, is to eat a cricket off of the sand, then of course its going to get sand in it's mouth.


----------



## SilverSky

oh my god i was clearly joking!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I think Matt loves having a go (in a way) at anything that is remotley different...

If you didnt notice, I have a feeding dish for the meal worms, so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> These have been on sand their whole lives... I am aware of impaction, but I want their set up to be natural thats why I have chosen sand...


Well if you want it to be natural, get rid of all the plastic and make a fake rock background and bottom as thats where they live in the wild. Plus the sand in the wild is VERY different, from what looks like playing sand there. It's much finer and not wet. 

As I said not having a go at you, but just saying have seen the effects and its really not nice. Hope it doesn't happen to yours, but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## SilverSky

i have a dish for the mealies/calci's/waxies to, aqnd do have quite a lot of rock and log decor
i use the hagen desert sand stuff


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I think Matt loves having a go (in a way) at anything that is remotley different...
> 
> If you didnt notice, I have a feeding dish for the meal worms, so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No Jazzy, I just have my set-ups with what is best for the inhabitants and not what is most aesthetically pleasing to us. I just like to be safe than sorry and was just giving my opinion on the matter from what i had been passed down from a very reputable breeder. If you listen is another thing.

I just do everything I can to limit riskd ie, quarantining new animals before putting them in with current inhabitants and limiting the risks of impaction. 

It's up to you if you listen or not but everyone has there opinion.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its only 'damp' as it was sat in the garage for a while before I put it in but it will dry out soon. Look I've spoken to various people too and have had varying opinions. But this is what I have chosen... Obviously I don't care about my animals :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And to add i'm planning on getting some more decor soon. I really shouldnt have to justify my actions, but it feels like I have to so people dont think i'm evil or something :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its only 'damp' as it was sat in the garage for a while before I put it in but it will dry out soon. Look I've spoken to various people too and have had varying opinions. But this is what I have chosen... Obviously I don't care about my animals :whistling2:


As I said before, completly down to you and how wish you keep your animals.

There is no need to be so rude and childish, not once did I say you didn't care about your animals. Just giving an opinion and an experience from someone I know who lost a leo due to impaction from sand.

You clearly wanted people opinions to argue against, otherwise you wouldn't have put at the beginning* "Dont have a go about the sand... its what they are used to and I think it looks much better than paper towels....!"*

Anyway, I have said what I wanted to say so we can stop this now and talk about something different.

Only 8 more days till more snakes and fantastica's. Also on the look out for a female normal royal that will be breedable next season. So if anybody stubles across one:2thumb:
* 


*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I knew someone was going to say something anyway! It must be the way you word things, it comes across quite arrogant and in your face... sort of jumping at people. You might not mean it to sound that way, but it does.


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yes, but I didnt have to pay for these so they were errm tempting you could say! I love them :flrt:
> 
> and in reply to your message, yes I traded the tank for the whites on saturday and so far not heard a peep out of the male...yet!


You did what? YOU TRADED IN UR WHITES?!:gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> You did what? YOU TRADED IN UR WHITES?!:gasp:


No, I traded an empty fish tank for 2 more whites... I now have 5! Could never sell them I love them too much :lol2::flrt:


----------



## stewie m

u can get proper rep sand dont now what its like iv never used it


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I knew someone was going to say something anyway! It must be the way you word things, it comes across quite arrogant and in your face... sort of jumping at people. You might not mean it to sound that way, but it does.


I doubt many people in the phib section are really going to know about substrates for lizards anyway so if you hadn't said it then you probbaly wouldn't have had any replies. Clearly you know you're in the wrong, otherwise you wouldn't have said it or gotten so defensive about it :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
How has anything Matt said sounded arrogant and in your face? He actually knows quite a lot about leos considering we've never owned any. He's just trying to help you by giving you first hand examples of what he and I have seen happen to animals kept on sand, and it sure ain't pretty seeing solid rocks being cut out of a leo's stomach due to such horrific impaction.


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> u can get proper rep sand dont now what its like iv never used it


Any kind of sand is pretty bad to use, it all ends up doing the same thing, and calci-sand is the worst cos when it gets wet it compacts, so obviously when some gets in an animals mouth and stomach, the aftermath isn't too good.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Any kind of sand is pretty bad to use, it all ends up doing the same thing, and calci-sand is the worst cos when it gets wet it compacts, so obviously when some gets in an animals mouth and stomach, the aftermath isn't too good.


i dont get it then if its not safe way they make it


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> i dont get it then if its not safe way they make it


Beats me!! That's the exact question everybody else asks too! Clearly they're morons.


----------



## _jake_

There is serious mixed reviews on the correct substrates for Leopard Geckos. The main problem comes from the eating of the sand when either hunting or licking the substrate for Calcium. IF you keep the leos with 24/7 calcium supplement in the enclosure and fed in another box, say a rub. It can work and does work its just your risk and judgement. A healthy leo should be able to pass small amounts of sand anyway, its bark you need to watch.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Any kind of sand is pretty bad to use, it all ends up doing the same thing, and calci-sand is the worst cos when it gets wet it compacts, so obviously when some gets in an animals mouth and stomach, the aftermath isn't too good.


It's mostly due to the calcium found in the sub which makes the leo go ' OMG, CALCIUM!!! *lick lick*'


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I don't think I'm in the wrong, I just know forums work on a 'sheep mentality' where one person says something is wrong then everyone else follows... I have asked an opinion of an expirenced breeder on here and I have been told that play sand is fine, this is what I am using.


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't think I'm in the wrong, I just know forums work on a 'sheep mentality' where one person says something is wrong then everyone else follows... I have asked an opinion of an expirenced breeder on here and I have been told that play sand is fine, this is what I am using.


Go to b&q and look for Kiln Dried sand, not the building type, its even finer!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh shutup you bunch of fannies.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh shutup you bunch of fannies.


Morg, thanks for your great interlectual opinion on impaction with Leopard Geckos!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh shutup you bunch of fannies.


helpfull


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Morg, thanks for your great interlectual opinion on impaction with Leopard Geckos!


Intellectual.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2: I wouldnt use calci sand anyway... far too over priced!


----------



## stewie m

if u use paper towl the crickets will eat it


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No, I traded an empty fish tank for 2 more whites... I now have 5! Could never sell them I love them too much :lol2::flrt:


ok good! thought u had lost your mind for a moment there 
White's are amazing in a large group its like having a circus :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Intellectual.


Shut up you fannie!


----------



## _jake_

andaroo said:


> ok good! thought u had lost your mind for a moment there
> White's are amazing in a large group its like having a circus :flrt:


I don't like Whites!:blush:


----------



## stewie m

wy dose every one seem so argutive today :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm just winding people up. It's a silly argument to have.


----------



## _jake_

It's not an argument! Just a discussion on what people feel is the best for the leopard geckos. Obviously nothing is best as we can't hear what they want. So just, yeah.


----------



## andaroo

_jake_ said:


> I don't like Whites!:blush:


GTFO!











there's the door


----------



## manda88

White's are the BEST, Jake!! I love my babies :flrt: I'll have had mine for a year, next month!


----------



## _jake_

Which one? See the one straight ahead appears to be a fire door and i'm afraid as I leave it would set it off. And the one on the left has padlocks!


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> It's not an argument! Just a discussion on what people feel is the best for the leopard geckos. Obviously nothing is best as we can't hear what they want. So just, yeah.


whatever we do there will all way be people who will say it wrong any way


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> White's are the BEST, Jake!! I love my babies :flrt: I'll have had mine for a year, next month!


The one at college seems to have a passion of trying to eat my nose!


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> The one at college seems to have a passion of trying to eat my nose!


ha ha ha 

whites are great


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> The one at college seems to have a passion of trying to eat my nose!


It's their way of telling you they love you! Archie used to try and eat my finger all the time, but she seems to have finally realised that I'm not edible. Your college sounds awesome, is there any animal they don't have?!


----------



## _jake_

Quite a few actually lol!


----------



## Wolfenrook

White's make great beginner frogs, but come on people, let's be honest here, they are BORING. lol Mine are just fat green things that sleep all day, shout at us if we wake them up, then pig out every other night on hoppers....

Now Dart frogs are beautiful and fascinating to watch... 

Ade


----------



## _jake_

Thats why im getting darts


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Whites are hilarious! Their antics make me laugh :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

Wolfenrook said:


> White's make great beginner frogs, but come on people, let's be honest here, they are BORING. lol Mine are just fat green things that sleep all day, shout at us if we wake them up, then pig out every other night on hoppers....
> 
> Now Dart frogs are beautiful and fascinating to watch...
> 
> Ade


Well mine certainly aren't!

YouTube - White's Tree Frog Mayhem


----------



## RhianB87

Ive been away from here for a day and all hell breaks loose!

But I am going to join in. :whistling2:

I have had my leopard gecko on sand for 6 years with no problem. If she eats some sand she spits it back out again! They would encounter some sand where they live even though it is mostly rocks. I feel that sand is best for her and yes there is a tiny minor chance of inpaction but I wish people would give animals the benefit of the doubt. Like I said if she gets some in her mouth she spits it out like we would. And they can pass some sand in their poo as well.


----------



## Alex M

Evening folks - Just a quick hello, having a few probs at the moment so won't be on here much (not that that matters of course) till i've sorted them out. Apologies if i don't get back to PM's straight away - i will do in time. Hope you are all well, Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have also added some pebbles to their tank now too, so theres more to climb on  

Which sand do you use FA?


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I have also added some pebbles to their tank now too, so theres more to climb on
> 
> Which sand do you use FA?


Erm.... I cant remember.... Its a reptile sand I think but its not calci sand.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Erm.... I cant remember.... Its a reptile sand I think but its not calci sand.


Do you have any pics of your set up?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jason constricted a mouse so hard last night it's insides popped out.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do you have any pics of your set up?


I will get some later on as I am at work at the mo. It will also be changing in a week or two when I get around to finishing the fake rocks I am building for her. 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Jason constricted a mouse so hard last night it's insides popped out.


Lovely! Bet that made a mess!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Jason constricted a mouse so hard last night it's insides popped out.


Haha! A friend of mine couldn't understand why his mice kept going 'splat' when he defrosted them- turned out he was using boiling water straight from the kettle!:lol2: I use the hotwater tap if I have to, but I prefer to leave them for a few hours to defrost on their own.

As for the Great Sand Debate; how many times do I have to tell you all that lizards *must* be kept away from _anything_ natural at *all* costs? Mine are kept in sterile boxes, and have little straitjackets and cotton wool mittens, in case they bump their little toesies on anything, and muzzles, so they won't eat anything that isn't 100% artificial. They actually _love_ the smell of Dettol- fact. I'm working on air-sterilisers, in case any nasty bacteria come into contact with the air they breath, and I'm considering using 24- hour CCTV and plastic padding all through the vivs, to make totally sure they can't give in to their suicidal impulses...:whistling2:


Playsand is pretty good, actually, IMO. We used it for our bearded dragon with no apparent problems- it has small, smooth particles, so if it does get ingested it passes through easily. A food dish definitely helps too. We got our sand from Early Learning Centre:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

andaroo said:


> Well mine certainly aren't!
> 
> YouTube - White's Tree Frog Mayhem


Yours still look quite young. Mine were more active when they were younger as well. Now they only move when it's dark, they hide the rest of the time.

My darts are WAY more active, especially my leucs and vents which are out and about and on the move pretty much all day. Watching the leucs climb down from high places in reverse is quite amusing...

As to the sand debate, I had my dragons on desert sand for ages without any problems. I only moved them to repti carpet because replacing the sand got too expensive, carpet you can just wash and reuse.

The most amusing argument I ever heard about it has to be "they live on rocks in the wild, nowhere near sand". Only a person who has never visited an arid country would come out with that, those who have been to arid countries no full well that sand gets EVERYWHERE, including on and in amongst rocks... :lol2:

I wouldn't dream of using calci sand though. What bright spark though producing a substrate that the herps are SUPPOSED to eat was a good idea? Although my White's would like me to say that a substrate made up of living moving hoppers would just be divine....

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Right, that's the dirtiest, smelliest job of the weekend out of the way- cleaning out the turtles!

Can't really complain, though, my balcony plants are thriving on their weekly feed of 'liquid manure'!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wolfenrook said:


> The most amusing argument I ever heard about it has to be "they live on rocks in the wild, nowhere near sand". Only a person who has never visited an arid country would come out with that, those who have been to arid countries no full well that sand gets EVERYWHERE, including on and in amongst rocks... :lol2:


Ade, I think before you start saying I have never been to an arid country you might want to find out where I have been and get your facts straight, as I have actually been to a couple of places with this type of climate:whip:

As for sand getting everywhere, yes there is still sand by and on the rocks, but bit of a difference between JUST sand, and a bit of sand sitting on top of a rock, surely?

I was simply giving some advice and MY opinion on the matter as I have seen the effects. Its up to everyone how they wish to keep there animals, and im not saying its wrong, just I would rather be safe then sorry. 

I said my opinion and the DISCUSSION had finished, so why are we still talking about it? I wasn't rude to anyone so there is no need for comments such as yours.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ade, I think before you start saying I have never been to an arid country you might want to find out where I have been and get your facts straight, as I have actually been to a couple of places with this type of climate:whip:
> 
> As for sand getting everywhere, yes there is still sand by and on the rocks, but bit of a difference between JUST sand, and a bit of sand sitting on top of a rock, surely?
> 
> I was simply giving some advice and MY opinion on the matter as I have seen the effects. Its up to everyone how they wish to keep there animals, and im not saying its wrong, just I would rather be safe then sorry.
> 
> I said my opinion and the DISCUSSION had finished, so why are we still talking about it? I wasn't rude to anyone so there is no need for comments such as yours.


Chill, dude, don't get upset!:gasp: It's just the standard jokey banter that's always on here- you don't normally take it so seriously.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Conclusion to this discussion is that sand is ok as long as it's play sand...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Chill, dude, don't get upset!:gasp: It's just the standard jokey banter that's always on here- you don't normally take it so seriously.


Hey Ron,

I know its just that I gave my opinion and an experiance from a mate who lost a leo due to impaction from the sand, and then I got accused of purposely being argumentive and aggresive which wasn't the case.

Also, I don't know Ade and dont really like people saying things before they have the facts, ie assuming that I have never been to an arid country (very wrong). He doesn't know me nor where I have visited. If it had been fron one of you lot who do know me and have met me then I probably would have taken it jokey but I haver never spoken to Ade and don't really appreiciate it.

But anyways its done and finished now and I hope Jazzy's Leos are happy.

How is everyone today anyway? I cannot wait for next week as its more snakes and Fantastica and then off to Egypt on the 23rd.


----------



## stewie m

:censor::censor: black crickets i hate them wish they would shut up


----------



## REDDEV1L

stewie m said:


> :censor::censor: black crickets i hate them wish they would shut up


As soon as any of mine make a noise they're at the mercy of the canes or my regularis...generally the regularis as he's an active hunter whereas the canes just wait til it goes up to them, open their mouth, and its done...:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

i normly buy browns but order black ones by mistake


----------



## SilverSky

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I know its just that I gave my opinion and an experiance from a mate who lost a leo due to impaction from the sand, and then I got accused of purposely being argumentive and aggresive which wasn't the case.
> 
> Also, I don't know Ade and dont really like people saying things before they have the facts, ie assuming that I have never been to an arid country (very wrong). He doesn't know me nor where I have visited. If it had been fron one of you lot who do know me and have met me then I probably would have taken it jokey but I haver never spoken to Ade and don't really appreiciate it.
> 
> But anyways its done and finished now and I hope Jazzy's Leos are happy.
> 
> How is everyone today anyway? I cannot wait for next week as its more snakes and Fantastica and then off to Egypt on the 23rd.


Egypt, you lucky thing.
business or pleasure?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. I normally buy half-grown ones, as they are an easy size for all of my frogs, but sometimes when I get adults you can hear them chirping away in the tanks- and the sound gradually gets less and less as they are eaten and finally dies out...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

SilverSky said:


> Egypt, you lucky thing.
> business or pleasure?


Pleasure:2thumb: me and manda88 are off there for her birthday last month. I booked it and had to keep it secret for soooo long. We are going for a week and it will be so nice to get away for a bit of SUN.

I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## andaroo

stewie m said:


> :censor::censor: black crickets i hate them wish they would shut up


put them in ur garage or shed, the cold shuts them up and doesnt kill them!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I know the discussion is over, but wanted to show my leo's viv with added rocks


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I know its just that I gave my opinion and an experiance from a mate who lost a leo due to impaction from the sand, and then I got accused of purposely being argumentive and aggresive which wasn't the case.
> 
> Also, I don't know Ade and dont really like people saying things before they have the facts, ie assuming that I have never been to an arid country (very wrong). He doesn't know me nor where I have visited. If it had been fron one of you lot who do know me and have met me then I probably would have taken it jokey but I haver never spoken to Ade and don't really appreiciate it.
> 
> But anyways its done and finished now and I hope Jazzy's Leos are happy.
> 
> How is everyone today anyway? I cannot wait for next week as its more snakes and Fantastica and then off to Egypt on the 23rd.


When you and manda going to get the fants Matt, did spanner have another one for you
and more importantly have you got room in your case for me for Egypt :mf_dribble:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> When you and manda going to get the fants Matt, did spanner have another one for you
> and more importantly have you got room in your case for me for Egypt :mf_dribble:


Hey Richie, we are going to get the fants on Saturday 20th. Yeah I'm sure we can squeeze you in:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Richie, we are going to get the fants on Saturday 20th. Yeah I'm sure we can squeeze you in:lol2:


excellent did he have 3 for you, mine are stunning 2 are really red and blue one more of a yellow head. Ill have to pop up after christmas to see his collection 
I dont think i will fit with all mandas cameras :roll:


----------



## Wolfenrook

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ade, I think before you start saying I have never been to an arid country you might want to find out where I have been and get your facts straight, as I have actually been to a couple of places with this type of climate:whip:
> 
> As for sand getting everywhere, yes there is still sand by and on the rocks, but bit of a difference between JUST sand, and a bit of sand sitting on top of a rock, surely?
> 
> I was simply giving some advice and MY opinion on the matter as I have seen the effects. Its up to everyone how they wish to keep there animals, and im not saying its wrong, just I would rather be safe then sorry.
> 
> I said my opinion and the DISCUSSION had finished, so why are we still talking about it? I wasn't rude to anyone so there is no need for comments such as yours.


Excuse me, but who the heck said I was even talking about you? You think I have even read this entire thread? No, I haven't. I was actually referring to a person who claimed to be an absolute expert on all things lizard related, and insisted that a bearded dragon would NEVER come into contact with sand in Australia, which I am sure you will agree is nonsense.

As to the discussion been finished, I don't see moderator by your name, which means YOU don't get to decide when a discussion is finished. Until it does, do try to avoid telling people when a discussion has finished just because you may have decided it had.

Now, if you feel my comments are insulting and aimed at you, that is entirely your own perception, and not my intention. To be blunt I didn't even read your advice about this.

As to just sand, and a bit of sand. Most of those I know who use sand use a very thin layer of it anyway, this was certainly how I used it, and I also have a big bamboo root in with my dragons, but wait, there are no bamboo roots in Australia, ooh I'd better take this out.

You really shouldn't jump on people when YOU don't have all of the facts, like the one that I didn't even know you had made a comment about sand. I went about 4 pages back, and was having a chuckle, along with others, about how seriously some people jump onto the sand debate with totally nonsensical arguments.

If you don't like that, well tough.

Oh and re the sand debate, I am neither pro nor ante. I am pro CHOICE, and pro EVIDENCE. Given the large number of people keeping and breeding bearded dragons on sand who never have problems, the evidence suggests a lot of the anti sand argument is based on conjecture and myth. A bit like the one about mealworms eating their way out of healthy reptiles stomachs really, or the one about healthy dart frogs drowning in shallow water. Nobody has PROVEN that sand causes problems, all the posts I have seen have been "I know somebody who's dragon...." or "my dragon ate sand, and it's pooh was full of sand" (that 2nd one misses the fact that if it was int he pooh it safely passed through the gut....). As to you have seen the effects, how do you know it was the sand causing the impaction? It could be one of many things.

You're perfectly entitled to state your opinion, I never questioned that, and if I was aiming a comment I made at you I would ruddy well say so!

Oh and look, I continued the discussion about sand some more, care to tell me again that that discussion is finished? I wouldn't bother though, as that is one part of your opinion I really couldn't care less about.

Regards

Ade


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> excellent did he have 3 for you, mine are stunning 2 are really red and blue one more of a yellow head. Ill have to pop up after christmas to see his collection
> I dont think i will fit with all mandas cameras :roll:


Hahaha I've only got one!! In fact I bought a proper camera bag today that can fit all my lenses in and everything, and I'm using it for my hand luggage so there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'm pretty sure spanner said he does have 3 for us, cos I pestered him for photos and I think he said he found 4, we'll have to see when we get there! I'll take enough money for three but I don't mind if we only come back with two. I can't wait to get them!! I keep looking at my tank thinking about how awesome it's gonna look when they're in there :flrt:


----------



## manda88

Wolfenrook said:


> Excuse me, but who the heck said I was even talking about you? You think I have even read this entire thread? No, I haven't. I was actually referring to a person who claimed to be an absolute expert on all things lizard related, and insisted that a bearded dragon would NEVER come into contact with sand in Australia, which I am sure you will agree is nonsense.
> 
> As to the discussion been finished, I don't see moderator by your name, which means YOU don't get to decide when a discussion is finished. Until it does, do try to avoid telling people when a discussion has finished just because you may have decided it had.
> 
> Now, if you feel my comments are insulting and aimed at you, that is entirely your own perception, and not my intention. To be blunt I didn't even read your advice about this.
> 
> As to just sand, and a bit of sand. Most of those I know who use sand use a very thin layer of it anyway, this was certainly how I used it, and I also have a big bamboo root in with my dragons, but wait, there are no bamboo roots in Australia, ooh I'd better take this out.
> 
> You really shouldn't jump on people when YOU don't have all of the facts, like the one that I didn't even know you had made a comment about sand. I went about 4 pages back, and was having a chuckle, along with others, about how seriously some people jump onto the sand debate with totally nonsensical arguments.
> 
> If you don't like that, well tough.
> 
> Oh and re the sand debate, I am neither pro nor ante. I am pro CHOICE, and pro EVIDENCE. Given the large number of people keeping and breeding bearded dragons on sand who never have problems, the evidence suggests a lot of the anti sand argument is based on conjecture and myth. A bit like the one about mealworms eating their way out of healthy reptiles stomachs really, or the one about healthy dart frogs drowning in shallow water. Nobody has PROVEN that sand causes problems, all the posts I have seen have been "I know somebody who's dragon...." or "my dragon ate sand, and it's pooh was full of sand" (that 2nd one misses the fact that if it was int he pooh it safely passed through the gut....). As to you have seen the effects, how do you know it was the sand causing the impaction? It could be one of many things.
> 
> You're perfectly entitled to state your opinion, I never questioned that, and if I was aiming a comment I made at you I would ruddy well say so!
> 
> Oh and look, I continued the discussion about sand some more, care to tell me again that that discussion is finished? I wouldn't bother though, as that is one part of your opinion I really couldn't care less about.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ade


 
Jesus, Ade, there's no need to say it like that!! Your previous comment didn't come across particularly clearly which is why Matt thought your comment was aimed at him, and to be fair I thought it was as well.
He didn't decide when the discussion was ended, I think he just wanted to kind of get it all over and done with to avoid anyone getting too touchy on the subject and it all escalate into something far worse than it originally was, and to be honest it's all incredibly petty now and I think we all need to drop it. Once upon a time, the amphibian section was a friendly place! Why we're all still banging on about sand and lizards is beyond me. If anyone has anything further to say, then take it to PMs, cos I for one am not interested in reading it any more.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I've only got one!! In fact I bought a proper camera bag today that can fit all my lenses in and everything, and I'm using it for my hand luggage so there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> I'm pretty sure spanner said he does have 3 for us, cos I pestered him for photos and I think he said he found 4, we'll have to see when we get there! I'll take enough money for three but I don't mind if we only come back with two. I can't wait to get them!! I keep looking at my tank thinking about how awesome it's gonna look when they're in there :flrt:


theyre stunning but they wont be as bold as the leucs but then not many thumbnails are, its just the fact that youll own some seriously nice dartfrogs that are not available that often :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> theyre stunning but they wont be as bold as the leucs but then not many thumbnails are, its just the fact that youll own some seriously nice dartfrogs that are not available that often :2thumb:


Yeah I'm not expecting them to be out on show as much as the leucs, which is why I thought I might ask for another so there's more chance of being able to see one a bit more often! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wolfenrook said:


> Excuse me, but who the heck said I was even talking about you? You think I have even read this entire thread? No, I haven't. I was actually referring to a person who claimed to be an absolute expert on all things lizard related, and insisted that a bearded dragon would NEVER come into contact with sand in Australia, which I am sure you will agree is nonsense.
> 
> As to the discussion been finished, I don't see moderator by your name, which means YOU don't get to decide when a discussion is finished. Until it does, do try to avoid telling people when a discussion has finished just because you may have decided it had.
> 
> Now, if you feel my comments are insulting and aimed at you, that is entirely your own perception, and not my intention. To be blunt I didn't even read your advice about this.
> 
> As to just sand, and a bit of sand. Most of those I know who use sand use a very thin layer of it anyway, this was certainly how I used it, and I also have a big bamboo root in with my dragons, but wait, there are no bamboo roots in Australia, ooh I'd better take this out.
> 
> You really shouldn't jump on people when YOU don't have all of the facts, like the one that I didn't even know you had made a comment about sand. I went about 4 pages back, and was having a chuckle, along with others, about how seriously some people jump onto the sand debate with totally nonsensical arguments.
> 
> If you don't like that, well tough.
> 
> Oh and re the sand debate, I am neither pro nor ante. I am pro CHOICE, and pro EVIDENCE. Given the large number of people keeping and breeding bearded dragons on sand who never have problems, the evidence suggests a lot of the anti sand argument is based on conjecture and myth. A bit like the one about mealworms eating their way out of healthy reptiles stomachs really, or the one about healthy dart frogs drowning in shallow water. Nobody has PROVEN that sand causes problems, all the posts I have seen have been "I know somebody who's dragon...." or "my dragon ate sand, and it's pooh was full of sand" (that 2nd one misses the fact that if it was int he pooh it safely passed through the gut....). As to you have seen the effects, how do you know it was the sand causing the impaction? It could be one of many things.
> 
> You're perfectly entitled to state your opinion, I never questioned that, and if I was aiming a comment I made at you I would ruddy well say so!
> 
> Oh and look, I continued the discussion about sand some more, care to tell me again that that discussion is finished? I wouldn't bother though, as that is one part of your opinion I really couldn't care less about.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ade


Agree with this, I'm sorry but I feel that Matt is quick to jump on people.. I am not the only one who thinks this either. People take things differently when reading over the internet..I'm sure things would come across different if it was said face to face. Some people are fed up of hearing about snakes but we don't say anything :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Yeah I'm not expecting them to be out on show as much as the leucs, which is why I thought I might ask for another so there's more chance of being able to see one a bit more often! :lol2:


one of mine is sat on a branch at the front of the viv as we speak, or it was untill i picked my crappy camera up then it dived headfirst into a brom :bash: problem is i need to open the viv door and be about 2inches away from the frog to get a photo and thats just not going to happen unless its a terribilis of course


----------



## Wolfenrook

Manda, I have to be blunt here, but the reason the amphibian section is getting a bit fraught is because people are taking it upon themselves to act like moderators, and you just joined in with this. You don't want to read it any more, so we should all take it to PMs.... Sorry, but you are not the only member on this forum, and as I said to Matt, I don't see moderator by your name.

As to why folks are dicussing snakes, lizards etc in here, probably because despite it becoming a little heated at times, we still don't organise lynch mobs and tell people that what they are doing is going to kill their animals without good reason. Normally in fact I don't even discuss my bearded dargons on this site at all, I use other forums for that where attitudes are a little less in your face.

Getting in people's faces because you think they are talking about you, when they are actually talking about folks they saw posting in other sections though isn't going to help anybody. It's just going to annoy them and get your hand bitten off so to speak. Following that by trying to throw your none-existant weight around is just going to annoy them even more, and well, give them good reason to stop been quite so polite.

So, unless you are a moderator and I don't know it (pretty unlikely) kindly refrain from telling me, or anybody else for that matter, what I can and can't discuss on here. All that doing so will achieve is to get you some quite rude responses. As I already said, if my comments were aimed at Matt I would have said so. The simple fact is that Matt was out of order jumping on me like that, heck if he was confused a simple "is that aimed at me?" would have quickly of cleared it up, and avoided all of this bad feeling.

I would point out though that this is an off topic thread, so folks are discussing things other than amphibians. If you don't want to discuss things other than amphibians, don't read this thread. lol. Most of the time I don't bother to read it, I just scan the last 4 pages or so every now and then to see if anything catches my interest, like the sand debate which I have always found highly amusing.

Oh and to get back on topic, in the off topic thread (good contradiction that. lol), if you want a bold thumbnail I can really recommend vents. Mine are out constantly since I got them Thursday, and bolder than my leucs.

Regards


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Agree with this, I'm sorry but I feel that Matt is quick to jump on people.. I am not the only one who thinks this either. People take things differently when reading over the internet..I'm sure things would come across different if it was said face to face. Some people are fed up of hearing about snakes but we don't say anything :lol2:


What a surprise... pray tell, who else thinks that about Matt then? He's hardly jumping on people, he was giving advice!! If you're going to post pictures saying 'oh I know my set up is wrong but I don't care what any of you think' then of course people are going to say things to you. Yeah we talk about our snakes, but correct me if I'm wrong when I say this thread is called *Off Topic* Banter. Put us on ignore if you don't want to read our posts, it's not hard.



richie.b said:


> one of mine is sat on a branch at the front of the viv as we speak, or it was untill i picked my crappy camera up then it dived headfirst into a brom :bash: problem is i need to open the viv door and be about 2inches away from the frog to get a photo and thats just not going to happen unless its a terribilis of course


Typical! I've got a big fat zoom lens so should hopefully be able to take some pics from a safe distance without annoying them!


----------



## manda88

Wolfenrook said:


> Manda, I have to be blunt here, but the reason the amphibian section is getting a bit fraught is because people are taking it upon themselves to act like moderators, and you just joined in with this. You don't want to read it any more, so we should all take it to PMs.... Sorry, but you are not the only member on this forum, and as I said to Matt, I don't see moderator by your name.
> 
> As to why folks are dicussing snakes, lizards etc in here, probably because despite it becoming a little heated at times, we still don't organise lynch mobs and tell people that what they are doing is going to kill their animals without good reason. Normally in fact I don't even discuss my bearded dargons on this site at all, I use other forums for that where attitudes are a little less in your face.
> 
> Getting in people's faces because you think they are talking about you, when they are actually talking about folks they saw posting in other sections though isn't going to help anybody. It's just going to annoy them and get your hand bitten off so to speak. Following that by trying to throw your none-existant weight around is just going to annoy them even more, and well, give them good reason to stop been quite so polite.
> 
> So, unless you are a moderator and I don't know it (pretty unlikely) kindly refrain from telling me, or anybody else for that matter, what I can and can't discuss on here. All that doing so will achieve is to get you some quite rude responses. As I already said, if my comments were aimed at Matt I would have said so. The simple fact is that Matt was out of order jumping on me like that, heck if he was confused a simple "is that aimed at me?" would have quickly of cleared it up, and avoided all of this bad feeling.
> 
> I would point out though that this is an off topic thread, so folks are discussing things other than amphibians. If you don't want to discuss things other than amphibians, don't read this thread. lol. Most of the time I don't bother to read it, I just scan the last 4 pages or so every now and then to see if anything catches my interest, like the sand debate which I have always found highly amusing.
> 
> Oh and to get back on topic, in the off topic thread (good contradiction that. lol), if you want a bold thumbnail I can really recommend vents. Mine are out constantly since I got them Thursday, and bolder than my leucs.
> 
> Regards


Totally fair enough, I can see where you're coming from. As Jazzy said, the way people read things can be interpreted completely differently to how people want to say things. Unfortunately I think that this is entirely the case with the last few pages.
I would like to apologise now for a few of the things I've said that people may have taken the wrong way.


----------



## Wolfenrook

manda88 said:


> What a surprise... pray tell, who else thinks that about Matt then? He's hardly jumping on people, he was giving advice!! If you're going to post pictures saying 'oh I know my set up is wrong but I don't care what any of you think' then of course people are going to say things to you. Yeah we talk about our snakes, but correct me if I'm wrong when I say this thread is called *Off Topic* Banter. Put us on ignore if you don't want to read our posts, it's not hard.


You decided not to take it to PM after all then? :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Manda, I'll put this simply for you. If people get stroppy with me, I get stroppy right back.

As to people taking things the wrong way, well Manda I could take the comment about posting up a wrong set up etc. to have been aimed at me, given as you were talking about me last. However a bit of common sense, and self restraint, stopped me from ripping into you about it, demanding to know when I did that, blah blah blah...

I have no intention of putting either of you on my ignore list, to date I've never had any real argument with you. Just realise that if you start having a go at me I WILL have a go back. At least however I won't stoop to personal attacks.

Regards

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to find Matt and smash his face in!

Not really.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not going to put any of you on my ignore list. Geez... Someone was going to mention the sand anyway! Some people need to chill out a bit.


----------



## manda88

Wolfenrook said:


> You decided not to take it to PM after all then? :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Manda, I'll put this simply for you. If people get stroppy with me, I get stroppy right back.
> 
> As to people taking things the wrong way, well Manda I could take the comment about posting up a wrong set up etc. to have been aimed at me, given as you were talking about me last. However a bit of common sense, and self restraint, stopped me from ripping into you about it, demanding to know when I did that, blah blah blah...
> 
> I have no intention of putting either of you on my ignore list, to date I've never had any real argument with you. Just realise that if you start having a go at me I WILL have a go back. At least however I won't stoop to personal attacks.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ade


That quote wasn't aimed at you  I wouldn't put you on ignore, your posts are actually useful!
And my reason for suggesting to take it to pm was purely to save the thread from getting locked and people being banned


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

This is off topic banter, you have the right to talk about your snakes as much as I have to talk about my geckos... 

Group hug?


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> This is off topic banter, you have the right to talk about your snakes as much as I have to talk about my geckos...
> 
> Group hug?


yeah group hug 

can i come


----------



## stewie m

yay orderd some stuff from dartfrog


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They live on the rocks in the desert and feed there as well. Not on the sand. They don't have a choice but to feed on the sand in your set-up.





Wolfenrook said:


> Excuse me, but who the heck said I was even talking about you? You think I have even read this entire thread? No, I haven't. I was actually referring to a person who claimed to be an absolute expert on all things lizard related, and insisted that a bearded dragon would NEVER come into contact with sand in Australia, which I am sure you will agree is nonsense.
> 
> As to the discussion been finished, I don't see moderator by your name, which means YOU don't get to decide when a discussion is finished. Until it does, do try to avoid telling people when a discussion has finished just because you may have decided it had.
> 
> Now, if you feel my comments are insulting and aimed at you, that is entirely your own perception, and not my intention. To be blunt I didn't even read your advice about this.
> 
> As to just sand, and a bit of sand. Most of those I know who use sand use a very thin layer of it anyway, this was certainly how I used it, and I also have a big bamboo root in with my dragons, but wait, there are no bamboo roots in Australia, ooh I'd better take this out.
> 
> You really shouldn't jump on people when YOU don't have all of the facts, like the one that I didn't even know you had made a comment about sand. I went about 4 pages back, and was having a chuckle, along with others, about how seriously some people jump onto the sand debate with totally nonsensical arguments.
> 
> If you don't like that, well tough.
> 
> Oh and re the sand debate, I am neither pro nor ante. I am pro CHOICE, and pro EVIDENCE. Given the large number of people keeping and breeding bearded dragons on sand who never have problems, the evidence suggests a lot of the anti sand argument is based on conjecture and myth. A bit like the one about mealworms eating their way out of healthy reptiles stomachs really, or the one about healthy dart frogs drowning in shallow water. Nobody has PROVEN that sand causes problems, all the posts I have seen have been "I know somebody who's dragon...." or "my dragon ate sand, and it's pooh was full of sand" (that 2nd one misses the fact that if it was int he pooh it safely passed through the gut....). As to you have seen the effects, how do you know it was the sand causing the impaction? It could be one of many things.
> 
> You're perfectly entitled to state your opinion, I never questioned that, and if I was aiming a comment I made at you I would ruddy well say so!
> 
> Oh and look, I continued the discussion about sand some more, care to tell me again that that discussion is finished? I wouldn't bother though, as that is one part of your opinion I really couldn't care less about.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ade


Ade, apologies if thisa comment was not aimed at me, but im sure you can see why i thought it was when you see my quote above, when you were talking about clearly not being to any arid countries, it just doesn't sound like you were talking about a book. 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Agree with this, I'm sorry but I feel that Matt is quick to jump on people.. I am not the only one who thinks this either. People take things differently when reading over the internet..I'm sure things would come across different if it was said face to face. Some people are fed up of hearing about snakes but we don't say anything :lol2:


....... meh 
SORRY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to find Matt and smash his face in!
> 
> Not really.


Bring it on Morgy, how was Japanese Koi Company?


----------



## RhianB87

:whistling2: Just to stir things up again 

Here is my viv, its not sand its erm.... slade that looks like sand...

Its going to be changed in a few weeks, which is why it looks a bit shoddy and I need to remove the light soon as its never used! 

Its also messy and needs a clean


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> :whistling2: Just to stir things up again
> 
> Here is my viv, its not sand its erm.... slade that looks like sand...
> 
> Its going to be changed in a few weeks, which is why it looks a bit shoddy and I need to remove the light soon as its never used!
> 
> Its also messy and needs a clean
> 
> image
> 
> image


Uh oh fallen angel, now im going to have to start on yours :lol2:

Lets get this off-topic back on a friendly route then.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Meh as you say.... I'm like marmite :flrt:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah cheers Matt, so i'm rude, arrogant and childish...
> 
> Meh as you say.... I'm like marmite :flrt:


i like marmite


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Good choice, so do I


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> :whistling2: Just to stir things up again
> 
> Here is my viv, its not sand its erm.... slade that looks like sand...
> 
> Its going to be changed in a few weeks, which is why it looks a bit shoddy and I need to remove the light soon as its never used!
> 
> Its also messy and needs a clean
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks nice, how are you going to be changing it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Not a fan of Marmite myself, Peanut butter on the other hand:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Not a fan of peanut butter, I think it smells weird :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Bring it on Morgy, how was Japanese Koi Company?


Good. Defo worth the trip, plenty of corn morphs LOL.

Especially good if you're into fish, dunno if you are though.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Looks nice, how are you going to be changing it?


Making some fake rocks to go in it. I will take more photos when its all finished



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Uh oh fallen angel, now im going to have to start on yours :lol2:
> 
> Lets get this off-topic back on a friendly route then.


Bring it on!! 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Not a fan of Marmite myself, Peanut butter on the other hand:2thumb:


 
Jam is the way forward!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not a fan of peanut butter, I think it smells weird :lol2:


Get. Out.


----------



## Wolfenrook

manda88 said:


> That quote wasn't aimed at you  I wouldn't put you on ignore, your posts are actually useful!
> And my reason for suggesting to take it to pm was purely to save the thread from getting locked and people being banned


I wouldn't go that far Manda.  I'm really a nice person, sometimes, from the right angle. :lol2:

Anyway, I also don't hold grudges. So if you folks are willing to just forget about it all, so am I. Too much other stuff to chat about. Plus why fall out, when at the end of the day we are all sharing the same hobby that we are passionate about? My comment wasn't aimed at you Matt, sorry if you felt it was, and sorry it upset you. It too have been annoyed by people on forums when it turned out to be over nothing, so there's nothing to hold a grudge about as far as I am concerned.

You've said sorry to, and heh, mess ups and misunderstandings happen. I wasn't talking about a book, I was talking about a poster on a forum I once read who kept laying into people over and over and over about not using sand, and kept arguing they would NEVER encounter sand in the wild. Same guy insisted you should never ever give bearded dragons a water bowl, as they wouldn't have one in the wild... Problem is, my dragons were raised with a water bowl, and love theirs every now and then. They like to bathe in it, and have NEVER had problems shedding, possibly because of the bathing. I hadn't even realised you had made a post on this thread about not using sand to be honest, if I had I probably would have never joked about arid countries etc. The fact you know that sand gets everywhere, and don't claim they would never be exposed to sand, tells me that you have. :lol2:

Oh and my hand up, I jumped on that newbie too.... But I did try to give info as well just in case they were genuine. We have a certain other poster to thank I think for the feelings of paranoia in here lately, 1 who is a bit of a plank, and pretty much confirmed as a troll.. I tend to find though that it's best policy that unless the rudeness is directed at me personally it's best to not comment, as at the end of the day that's just posting for the sake of confrontation. It does nobody any good, and just annoys folks. Telling me I am been rude for example just makes me even more annoyed and probably even ruder. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I tend to feel that the only people who have the right to complain if somebody is rude to them are the recipient and the moderators. Other folks should just leave it, and stick to posting useful stuff. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Now THIS is what makes the amphibian section different, and why I plucked up the courage to post in here in the first place, whilst avoiding the rest of the forum like the plague. :lol2:

As to group hugs, ewwww, noooo!:lol2:

As to chilling out, ner, having a bit of a rant can be cathartic, so long as it doesn't get personal or go on for too long. The important thing is, once you leave the thread etc that you let it go, and don't take it with you.

As to talking about snakes, not got any, never kept em, wouldn't have a clue, so not gonna. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Can we talk about freshwater shrimp instead? I know a bit about them. 

Ade


----------



## stewie m

im not really in to peanut butter either


----------



## Wolfenrook

Who brought up Marmite (and yes, that's a very apt description)? Lynch them immediately! Foul stuff!!!

Peanut butter, try it on a cheese sandwich. Yum.

Ade


----------



## stewie m

Wolfenrook said:


> Who brought up Marmite (and yes, that's a very apt description)? Lynch them immediately! Foul stuff!!!
> 
> Peanut butter, try it on a cheese sandwich. Yum.
> 
> Ade


jazzy lol


----------



## stewie m

marmite ham cheese onion cucumber sandwitch yummmy lol


----------



## Wolfenrook

Why would you EAT Marmite? Yeast if for brewing, bread making and making you itch.... lol

Ade


----------



## stewie m

Wolfenrook said:


> Why would you EAT Marmite? Yeast if for brewing, bread making and making you itch.... lol
> 
> Ade


same reson you eat penut butter i guess :lol2:

each to there own and all that


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good. Defo worth the trip, plenty of corn morphs LOL.
> 
> Especially good if you're into fish, dunno if you are though.


Not into my fish really, would love a marine tank, if they didnt take up so much time and maintenance. manda would like all the corn morphs though.

So, have you told your GF that your having another snake if she likes it or not then?:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

........


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, you do have a point there. As until that point folks had been giving advice, but been told "but my local pet store says I can!" after telling them not too comes over as identical to 80% of troll posts, and does cause the old radar to flash...

As to why I eat peanut butter, I like peanuts. I hate the texture of peanut butter though, which is why I eat it with cheese. lol

Oh and I do get the whole thing about each to their own, but taking the mick out of Marmite is soo much fun. I mean, it smells like mould, tastes like dog poop, looks like diarhea..... I accept that maybe it tastes different to some people, but when something tastes like poop to you it's hard to believe it tastes different to other people. lol

I like brie though, and kippers, and I'm told that they are really disgusting.... lol

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Not into my fish really, would love a marine tank, if they didnt take up so much time and maintenance. manda would like all the corn morphs though.
> 
> So, have you told your GF that your having another snake if she likes it or not then?:lol2:


They have some beautiful marine tanks, I dare anyone not to be impressed!

Erm....Not yet no! I reckon I can get some more darts though.....


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> They have some beautiful marine tanks, I dare anyone not to be impressed!
> 
> Erm....Not yet no! I reckon I can get some more darts though.....


Well as long as you can get something else, then its all good.


----------



## Wolfenrook

More darts, more darts! lol

Yes, I am an addict, no I don't see it as a problem. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well as long as you can get something else, then its all good.


I like marmite with ketchup, and peanut butter with jam:2thumb: Oh, and sausages are not complete without marmalade!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wolfenrook said:


> More darts, more darts! lol
> 
> Yes, I am an addict, no I don't see it as a problem. lol
> 
> Ade


Yeah, since I have got mine I have been looking at what I could get next. They are very addictive.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yup, I find myself looking at my 2 180 litre aquariums wishing they didn't have fish in them.... lol

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wolfenrook said:


> Yup, I find myself looking at my 2 180 litre aquariums wishing they didn't have fish in them.... lol
> 
> Ade


We got rid of our 90ltr goldfish tank for more space.


----------



## RhianB87

OI! This is Off Topic Banter.... No talking about frogs!!!! Snakes.....Yes Lizards....Yes Marmite/Peanut Butter/Jam......Yes

But NO FROGS!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> OI! This is Off Topic Banter.... No talking about frogs!!!! Snakes.....Yes Lizards....Yes Marmite/Peanut Butter/Jam......Yes
> 
> But NO FROGS!!!


I have new frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have new frogs.


I think I'm in shock...


----------



## Wolfenrook

FallenAngel said:


> OI! This is Off Topic Banter.... No talking about frogs!!!! Snakes.....Yes Lizards....Yes Marmite/Peanut Butter/Jam......Yes
> 
> But NO FROGS!!!


Hmmm, let's analyse this a little.

The topic of this thread is off topic yes? So anything off topic is actually on topic. So if we discuss anything off topic we're actually on topic. So by discussing things frog related we're actually discussing stuff off topic in the context of this thread, so we're all good for talking about frogs. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## SilverSky

just fed my horned frog and it decided to try for my finger, i swear i felt the back of its throat!


----------



## RhianB87

This is a frog forum there are other places to discuss frogs, this is the place for some poor people who dont have frogs to be able to feel they can join in the chat :whistling2:
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Hmmm, let's analyse this a little.
> 
> The topic of this thread is off topic yes? So anything off topic is actually on topic. So if we discuss anything off topic we're actually on topic. So by discussing things frog related we're actually discussing stuff off topic in the context of this thread, so we're all good for talking about frogs. :2thumb:
> 
> Ade


 When did you morph into Susan Calvin??? (Non-scifi fans won't get this...)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Play that funky music white boy..


----------



## _jake_

I think some people are on their periods it would seem.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> I think some people are on their periods it would seem.


I'm not due on until tuesday if you wanted to know :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Thanks. I'll bring my crash helmet!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its ok, they arent real ones thanks to the pill :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> OI! This is Off Topic Banter.... No talking about frogs!!!! Snakes.....Yes Lizards....Yes Marmite/Peanut Butter/Jam......Yes
> 
> But NO FROGS!!!


I've often wondered whether we should have an " On Topic Banter" thread....

Just for quick questions and answers and chat aboot phibs....

Quite often my mini questions don't deserve a thread of their own but I feel they need to be asked.

It appears the 50's tele man* is the only one who answers me when I ask stuff in ere 

*DW ref :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ALSO...An ACTUAL off-topic question...Does anyone elses plug-socket timers click/crackle when the thing they're timing is off ??
I use mini ones from B&Q, the peg type not fancy digital, but 3 out of the 6 or so ive got have started crackling...and its annoying the :censor: outta me !!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I post phib questions in here if they're too lame for a whole thread.


----------



## calv07

Evening all

Just want to throw out an idea. I only really know a small handful of people on here so was wondering if people wanted to share a few details about themselves...nothing to personal of course.lol Just things like what their background is involving amphibians, when they started keeping etc. Just trying to make up as many links/contacts as possiblewithin the hobby.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I've often wondered whether we should have an " On Topic Banter" thread....
> 
> Just for quick questions and answers and chat aboot phibs....
> 
> Quite often my mini questions don't deserve a thread of their own but I feel they need to be asked.
> 
> It appears the 50's tele man* is the only one who answers me when I ask stuff in ere
> 
> *DW ref :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> ALSO...An ACTUAL off-topic question...Does anyone elses plug-socket timers click/crackle when the thing they're timing is off ??
> I use mini ones from B&Q, the peg type not fancy digital, but 3 out of the 6 or so ive got have started crackling...and its annoying the :censor: outta me !!!!!


All mine make a noise- cheapo ones from wilkos. I do have one digital, but I've forgotten how to programme it!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

calv07 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just want to throw out an idea. I only really know a small handful of people on here so was wondering if people wanted to share a few details about themselves...nothing to personal of course.lol Just things like what their background is involving amphibians, when they started keeping etc. Just trying to make up as many links/contacts as possiblewithin the hobby.


I'm Paul and I'm not as opinionated as the sig suggests.

I am a massive, massive plant geek and dart frogs make me moist in the pants. Only been keeping frogs a year but other things for around 2.


----------



## calv07

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm Paul and I'm not as opinionated as the sig suggests.
> 
> I am a massive, massive plant geek and *dart frogs make me moist* in the pants. Only been keeping frogs a year but other things for around 2.


lol. Nice! Im pretty much the same with frogs. The mrs doesnt get the obsession...my theory is that she is just jealous that they get more time from me than she does!!!.lol

Suppose I should say about me really....Names Calvin (most could probably guess that), I teach animal management at FE level mainly and have been keeping herps since I was 6 but over the last few years have decided to focus on amphibians. Have I bored you all yet?lol


----------



## Pipkin28

calv07 said:


> lol. Nice! Im pretty much the same with frogs. The mrs doesnt get the obsession...my theory is that she is just jealous that they get more time from me than she does!!!.lol
> 
> Suppose I should say about me really....Names Calvin (most could probably guess that), I teach animal management at FE level mainly and have been keeping herps since I was 6 but over the last few years have decided to focus on amphibians. *Have I bored you all yet*?lol


 
Not at all! Nice to know what you do... we'll be chucking questions your way soon enough, no doubt!!

Well, to answer your Q.... my name is Alli and I've always loved animals. I first wanted a frog about 18 years ago when I saw a Pig Nosed Frog in a local rep shop but the thought of crickets way back then made me feel  but now they don't bother me at all.... good job really, as last night there was one climbing up the curtains, I just picked it off with my fingers and chucked it in the nearest viv! I wouldn't touch a spider like that, though!!
I got my first 'phibs (FBT's) about 3 years ago and my collection has only really expanded this year to include tree frogs. I'm not obsessed... I could give up anytime I like! Honest!!!


----------



## RhianB87

calv07 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Just want to throw out an idea. I only really know a small handful of people on here so was wondering if people wanted to share a few details about themselves...nothing to personal of course.lol Just things like what their background is involving amphibians, when they started keeping etc. Just trying to make up as many links/contacts as possiblewithin the hobby.


Morning, 

Right..Well... I am Rhian and I am an alcoholic :whistling2:

Ive only been keeping amphibs for about a year and a half and my collection isnt that great but I am stuck for space due to living with my parents but I am sure that will change once I have my own place. I got interested in them at college while doing my national diploma in animal management about 6 years ago but I was more of a fish geek then. But I loved the white tree frogs they had at college. 
Only really got fully into amphibs during my degree which is when I got all of my guys (all 5 of them :whistling2. And now I am a bum with a degree, like many people are.


----------



## calv07

FallenAngel said:


> Morning,
> 
> Right..Well... I am Rhian and I am an alcoholic :whistling2:
> 
> Ive only been keeping amphibs for about a year and a half and my collection isnt that great but I am stuck for space due to living with my parents but I am sure that will change once I have my own place. I got interested in them at college while doing my national diploma in animal management about 6 years ago but I was more of a fish geek then. But I loved the white tree frogs they had at college.
> Only really got fully into amphibs during my degree which is when I got all of my guys (all 5 of them :whistling2. And now I am a bum with a degree, like many people are.


Where did you do your National Diploma?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I haven't seen my leucs since I put them in last night!

The azureus are still out and about.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I haven't seen my leucs since I put them in last night!
> 
> The azureus are still out and about.


Im sure they will be out and about for you soon. How old/big are they. they are in the brim Eco yeah. I bet they love it in there. 

Did hap Lou have any auratus. I don't know what I like more azure or auratus. I would like to see them both in the same building so I could compare.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Im sure they will be out and about for you soon. How old/big are they. they are in the brim Eco yeah. I bet they love it in there.
> 
> Did hap Lou have any auratus. I don't know what I like more azure or auratus. I would like to see them both in the same building so I could compare.:lol2:


Yeah they're in the exo, they're 09's about 3cm maybe.

Hap Lou? Nah auratus are crap anyway, never see them.


----------



## _jake_

Hello, my names Jake, or Jay if ya like! *Welcome Jake* 
I currently don't have any reptiles or amphibians as had to sell them all a while ago due to family matters. I am a fish geek and they make me moist in the pants, probably because I usually drop water over myself. I want some dart frogs though wont be untill next year sometime!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah they're in the exo, they're 09's about 3cm maybe.
> 
> Hap Lou? Nah auratus are crap anyway, never see them.


I think hap lou means Jap Koi, he was on his phone using predicted text :lol2:

Calv already knows me anyway but I'll do one anyway!! I'm Amanda, been keeping frogs since December last year when Matt got me my trio of whites for Christmas, quickly became obsessed with them and got Diglett in February, moved out beginning of March and ended up getting the mossys, milks and another horned frog, then I discovered snakes...:lol2:
Recently got a pair of leucs and am picking up some fantastica next weekend :2thumb:
Before I was introduced to the world of phibs, I was just an amoeba.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, I've been a member for 2 yrs, made 549 posts and still ain't done an intro soooo.......

I'm Steve,but more ppl call me Red, from Newcastle. 27, despite what ppl think :lol2:
First got into phibs in 01 with some OFBT, then EFBT, then YBT. They didn't live long, the OFBT til 03 the others not long at all  

Then Nothing

Until mid 08 when I took my bro to a local nature reserve and we got some tadpoles to raise. 

and thats where it started !!!.

Found Eyeball at the end of Aug 08 (Common Frog with an eye missing and apparent brain damage) and raised some frog eggs in 09 resulting in Bud Weis & Er who are due to be released in the Spring.

Wasn't until a few months ago I got into non-natives, my bro got a Newt from a friend and while touring around looking for a viv-lid for the tank I came across Poseidon, my large cane toad. He was cheap and I felt sorry for him so went back to get him....
Then took the Bufo Regularis off someone from adtrader who needed his tank for baby beardies that were about to hatch.
Then got the other cane, then the ADF's.

Keep trying to find ways and means of getting more tanks in my room (Want some WTF or ETF, more FBT and any other nice bufo, Corn snake is in there somwhere and bringing up the rear is a horned frog)

So There :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

calv07 said:


> Where did you do your National Diploma?


 
I did it a Merrist Wood College in Guildford


----------



## calv07

manda88 said:


> I think hap lou means Jap Koi, he was on his phone using predicted text :lol2:
> 
> Calv already knows me anyway but I'll do one anyway!! I'm Amanda, been keeping frogs since December last year when *Matt got me my trio of whites for Christmas*, quickly became obsessed with them and got Diglett in February, moved out beginning of March and ended up getting the mossys, milks and another horned frog, then I discovered snakes...:lol2:
> Recently got a pair of leucs and am picking up some fantastica next weekend :2thumb:
> Before I was introduced to the world of phibs, I was just an amoeba.


I'd love some frogs as a xmas present. I've asked the other half for a fogger for xmas this year and I just got a blank look!! Guess its the usual vouchers then!!


----------



## calv07

FallenAngel said:


> I did it a Merrist Wood College in Guildford


Oh yeah, I know Merrist Wood. Is that the campus that has a few Birds of Prey?


----------



## RhianB87

Is the April/May meet up still happening? Need to double check before booking the time off work


----------



## manda88

calv07 said:


> I'd love some frogs as a xmas present. I've asked the other half for a fogger for xmas this year and I just got a blank look!! Guess its the usual vouchers then!!


Vouchers?! Are they for somewhere decent at least?! I'd kill Matt if he got me vouchers :lol2:
I was very lucky that christmas, the only reason I got them was because I saw some tiny weeny baby ones in a pet shop near by and I just fell in love immediately, I've always loved frogs ever since I was little, I just never knew you could keep them as pets until that day!! I used to catch frogs and newts out of the garden pond when I was younger and I named them all, the only one I remember is one I called Carrigan, after a character from Casper the Friendly Ghost!
I didn't get the ones I saw in that shop in the end cos some other mofo bought them, so we ordered a trio in at another shop, and along came Buddy and Archie, they'd forgotten to order a third so Oliver came a few days later. They were sooooooo unbelievably tiny, and now they're flippin' huge!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Is the April/May meet up still happening? Need to double check before booking the time off work


As far as I know it is, I've already booked it off! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

calv07 said:


> Oh yeah, I know Merrist Wood. Is that the campus that has a few Birds of Prey?


Yeah, the curator is obessed with them so there has been a fair few. At the mo I think there is barn owls. eagle owls, harris hawks, buzzards maybe a few more but i'm not sure.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hi guys. I went out to dinner last night with a girl and a couple. We spent £75 on alcohol and only £50 on food. Awesome.

I trust this section had been peaceful in the sheriff's absence.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Hi guys. I went out to dinner last night with a girl and a couple. We spent £75 on alcohol and only £50 on food. Awesome.
> 
> I trust this section had been peaceful in the sheriff's absence.


We're all sunshine and happiness now you're back :2thumb:
I always calm down after a good sleep, so I think it's safe to say that we can all put the happenings behind us, or at least I hope we all can : victory:


----------



## calv07

manda88 said:


> Vouchers?! Are they for somewhere decent at least?! I'd kill Matt if he got me vouchers :lol2:
> I was very lucky that christmas, the only reason I got them was because I saw some tiny weeny baby ones in a pet shop near by and I just fell in love immediately, I've always loved frogs ever since I was little, I just never knew you could keep them as pets until that day!! I used to catch frogs and newts out of the garden pond when I was younger and I named them all, the only one I remember is one I called Carrigan, after a character from Casper the Friendly Ghost!
> I didn't get the ones I saw in that shop in the end cos some other mofo bought them, so we ordered a trio in at another shop, and along came Buddy and Archie, they'd forgotten to order a third so Oliver came a few days later. They were sooooooo unbelievably tiny, and now they're flippin' huge!


lol. I am being a bit unfair. I am sure I wont be getting vouchers.....I hope!! With a bit of pointing in the right direction I think I'll be getting my fogger. Mossys are doing well by the way...they seem to have a real thing for cockroaches at the moment. I am loving all the noises in my living room at the moment...I have got your two, the red eyes and my male leaf frogs all calling at the same time. I reckon I should just turn my living room into one massive rain chamber and see what happens!!lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, Ron (surprise, surprise), 47- I know, I know, I put my youthful looks down to Camay and Clean Living!:whistling2:

My dad was an engineer, and engineers' brats are a bit like army brats; so I grew up all over the world. The first herps I remember keeping were Eurasian green toads in Iran at the age of 6- I foumd them spawning in our garden and kept them in a spare bath:lol2:, then I raised some of the tadpoles. We travelled to a lot of places after that, it it was pretty much a given that I would make pets of the local wildlife wherever we were- my mother was heard to wish she'd never heard of Gerald Durrell! When I finally came back to the UK, it pretty much carried on. Currently I have 2 parrots, 2 cockatiels, a cat, a plated lizard, a corn snake, 3 turtles, 3 roaches and 17 frogs- at last count! The boyf has a cat (son of my cat), 2 African dwarf frogs and umpteen fish. We need a big house!


----------



## manda88

calv07 said:


> lol. I am being a bit unfair. I am sure I wont be getting vouchers.....I hope!! With a bit of pointing in the right direction I think I'll be getting my fogger. Mossys are doing well by the way...they seem to have a real thing for cockroaches at the moment. I am loving all the noises in my living room at the moment...I have got your two, the red eyes and my male leaf frogs all calling at the same time. I reckon I should just turn my living room into one massive rain chamber and see what happens!!lol


Brilliant! I've never fed them cockroaches, I wouldn't want to touch them!! :lol2: Have you tried hand feeding them yet? I'm glad they're settling in so nicely, and having calling competitions with the rest of them! Have you witnessed both of them calling or has it mostly been Yoshi?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, Ron (surprise, surprise), 47- I know, I know, I put my youthful looks down to Camay and Clean Living!:whistling2:
> 
> My dad was an engineer, and engineers' brats are a bit like army brats; so I grew up all over the world. The first herps I remember keeping were Eurasian green toads in Iran at the age of 6- I foumd them spawning in our garden and kept them in a spare bath:lol2:, then I raised some of the tadpoles. We travelled to a lot of places after that, it it was pretty much a given that I would make pets of the local wildlife wherever we were- my mother was heard to wish she'd never heard of Gerald Durrell! When I finally came back to the UK, it pretty much carried on. Currently I have 2 parrots, 2 cockatiels, a cat, a plated lizard, a corn snake, 3 turtles, 3 roaches and 17 frogs- at last count! The boyf has a cat (son of my cat), 2 African dwarf frogs and umpteen fish. We need a big house!


Christ alive, Ron, do you live in a mansion or a zoo? In fact....are you Lord Bath?!?! :gasp:


----------



## Wolfenrook

What happenings? 

I'm Ade, 35 yo married father of 4 daughters. Ex RN (Mental Health), now I look after my wife and kids (2 of the 4 have disabilities, another is only 2).

I'm a recovering freshwater shrimp addict, some of you may recognise my name as the owner of UKShrimp. I still like fw shrimp, but frogs are far more interesting.

I'm also another plant geek, having kept planted aquariums from the age of 11. Like many I made the progression to herps, just under a year ago now, with 3 White's tree frogs that my wife decided we were having. Then my wife decided she wanted a couple of bearded dragons, then she saw a photograph of an Azureas.....

Next thing we had bought a 60cm x45cm x60cm exo, fogger etc, intending to keep some Azureas in it. Couldn't get any that were sexed at that time though, so ended up with Regina in there... It all kind of snowballed from there as now we have Regina, Azureas, Alanis, Citronella, Leucomelas and vents.... Oh and 1 small grey tree frog, the survivor of 10 babies we started out with.

Doesn't end there though, had a chat with my wife earlier, we've decided to convert our 180litre octagonal tall into a dispaly viv. It's one of these but in dark oak rather than beech, so should make a gorgeous viv. Will be interesting as this is the tank in which I have my TMC GroBeam 1000ND tile, so will be trying LEDs out on a planted viv with this project.

Oh and in addition to the frogs, we have 5 tropical aquariums, 2 dogs, a cat and 2 bearded dragons. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Christ alive, Ron, do you live in a mansion or a zoo? In fact....are you Lord Bath?!?! :gasp:


Lol- if only! I live in a flat. But you know what I'll be doing when I when the lottery!:lol2: And no, Lord Bath is clearly bonkers, wheras, as you all know, I'm eminantly sane:whistling2:


----------



## calv07

manda88 said:


> Brilliant! I've never fed them cockroaches, I wouldn't want to touch them!! :lol2: Have you tried hand feeding them yet? I'm glad they're settling in so nicely, and having calling competitions with the rest of them! Have you witnessed both of them calling or has it mostly been Yoshi?


Yeah, they are taking food straight from me. They have both been calling. They are in an enclosure next to my other mossys and my original 3 seem quite intimidated.....not a squeak of noise out of them (which also makes me think/hope there are at least a couple of females among them), I am sure I have seen your two look over at them and lick their lips.lol


----------



## manda88

calv07 said:


> Yeah, they are taking food straight from me. They have both been calling. They are in an enclosure next to my other mossys and my original 3 seem quite intimidated.....not a squeak of noise out of them (which also makes me think/hope there are at least a couple of females among them), I am sure I have seen your two look over at them and lick their lips.lol


Hahaha excellent, I'm so pleased that they're both happy! I bet the other three are dreading the day they get introduced to those two!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My Azureus are playing that game where they pretend the floor is lava. Do they actually use the ground!?

I have one less shy leuc and one pussy. All have been fed.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> My Azureus are playing that game where they pretend the floor is lava. Do they actually use the ground!?
> 
> I have one less shy leuc and one pussy. All have been fed.


Can't wait to see the pics- especially the Azureus- in that brom-free tank, right?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> 3 roaches


Seen the roaches mentioned a few times...Whatcha got ?

I had hissers and a deaths head as pets way back when, just keep the dubias now for food.....

and took this the other week...how cool....


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My Azureus are playing that game where they pretend the floor is lava. Do they actually use the ground!?
> 
> I have one less shy leuc and one pussy. All have been fed.


Our leucs vibrate their middle toes after they land when they hop, is that what your azureus are doing? Ours are a bit shy too even though we've had them a few weeks now, I guess it's cos they're still babies. They're out and about almost all the time but whenever we go near them they hop to a hiding place!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Seen the roaches mentioned a few times...Whatcha got ?
> 
> I had hissers and a deaths head as pets way back when, just keep the dubias now for food.....
> 
> and took this the other week...how cool....
> 
> image


I didn't take a note of the Latin name:devil:- which I've been kicking myself about ever since. I got them from the guy who was selling pool frogs- which were another temptation- at PRAS. he was selling ginormous pairs of adults and trios of nymphs, which is what I got. Fairly standard (although *big*) Blaberus-types


----------



## stewie m

thought fbt's were ment to active my whites are more active then my fbt's lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Our leucs vibrate their middle toes after they land when they hop, is that what your azureus are doing? Ours are a bit shy too even though we've had them a few weeks now, I guess it's cos they're still babies. They're out and about almost all the time but whenever we go near them they hop to a hiding place!


Yeah that's what my leucs are doing, not going to bother with pics, they're all too fast.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> thought fbt's were ment to active my whites are more active then my fbt's lol


Mine spend a fair bit of time resting- between stuffing their faces and bonking!:lol2: Opening the top of the tank pretty much guarentees both!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Mine spend a fair bit of time resting- between stuffing their faces and bonking!:lol2: Opening the top of the tank pretty much guarentees both!


 
mine just dont do any thing at all evan feeding time they do nothing really 

every one says they dont stop calling and trying to mate but iv only seen to and heard them doing it to differnt days

to of mine have gone black and the other to really dark 

mybe mine are just wired


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> mine just dont do any thing at all evan feeding time they do nothing really
> 
> every one says they dont stop calling and trying to mate but iv only seen to and heard them doing it to differnt days
> 
> to of mine have gone black and the other to really dark
> 
> mybe mine are just wired


Maybe. They tend to go darker if it is cool, and also just before they shed. They may be younger than mine, as well- I've had them a few years.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Toe tapping is completely normally behavior for darts, there's some research to suggest it's related to hightened emotional states, mainly excitement and arousal. All of my darts do it when they are hunting for food.  I looked it up when I first got my Regina, I thought I had ended up with epileptic frogs or something. lol

Your azzies will probably spend more time on the ground as they get older. Young uns love climbing.  Your leucs will spend a lot of time climbing though, oh and don't worry, took my leucs at least a week before they decided to be bold, at which point they went from 1 extreme to the other... lol

Ade


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Maybe. They tend to go darker if it is cool, and also just before they shed. They may be younger than mine, as well- I've had them a few years.


 
must be got mine erly summer 3 of them have been pretty dark last couple months 2 are really black today so mybe them 2 are about to shed and the other was dark but brightend up all 4 went dark about the same time but 3 styed dark 

i dont now how old there were wen i got them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I met Steve Backshall today.... Wouldnt kick him out of bed :flrt::flrt::flrt:

If you don't know who he is, he is the guy who does the BBC show deadly 60!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I met Steve Backshall today.... Wouldnt kick him out of bed :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> If you don't know who he is, he is the guy who does the BBC show deadly 60!


i aint a clue dont watch much tv its lame


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Mmm nice :flrt:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Mmm nice :flrt:
> image


awww thanx


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I met Steve Backshall today.... Wouldnt kick him out of bed :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> If you don't know who he is, he is the guy who does the BBC show deadly 60!


Well, I wouldn't kick _hard_...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

if theres no cars,football or wildlife on tv then i dont wanna no


----------



## soundstounite

sorry to butt in guys as this thread moves way way to Quick for an old fart like me to follow but has anyone any ideas on the best way to cook a conga eel .....i have just had the BEST Fish and chips known to man from me babe (and a mate that goes fishing) so what the F. do we do with the conga he gave us oh man I am gonna get so FAT Stu, ah bugger....NOno Frogo


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> if theres no cars,football or wildlife on tv then i dont wanna no


He is a wildlife man.....
Steve Backshall - Wildlife, Adventure & Natural History Writer and Presenter - Television (TV) Work


----------



## stewie m

soundstounite said:


> sorry to butt in guys as this thread moves way way to Quick for an old fart like me to follow but has anyone any ideas on the best way to cook a conga eel .....i have just had the BEST Fish and chips known to man from me babe (and a mate that goes fishing) so what the F. do we do with the conga he gave us oh man I am gonna get so FAT Stu, ah bugger....NOno Frogo


i tride google but all i found was this 

Eel: How to cook: Good Food Channel


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He is a wildlife man.....
> Steve Backshall - Wildlife, Adventure & Natural History Writer and Presenter - Television (TV) Work


iv never hard of him or seen his programs so didnt no :blush::blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stu: Conger eel recipes


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Shame his facebook already has too many requests :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Backshall is the man.


----------



## Wolfenrook

soundstounite said:


> sorry to butt in guys as this thread moves way way to Quick for an old fart like me to follow but has anyone any ideas on the best way to cook a conga eel .....i have just had the BEST Fish and chips known to man from me babe (and a mate that goes fishing) so what the F. do we do with the conga he gave us oh man I am gonna get so FAT Stu, ah bugger....NOno Frogo


My mum used to eat Conga, I think she used to poach it in the oven, wrapped in foil. I'll ask her for you though. I can't stand it myself, prefer a bit of fresh Salmon. lol

Ade


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Backshall is the man.


i thought he looked more like a tranny :blush:


----------



## richie.b

soundstounite said:


> sorry to butt in guys as this thread moves way way to Quick for an old fart like me to follow but has anyone any ideas on the best way to cook a conga eel .....i have just had the BEST Fish and chips known to man from me babe (and a mate that goes fishing) so what the F. do we do with the conga he gave us oh man I am gonna get so FAT Stu, ah bugger....NOno Frogo


when we used to catch small conga in the channel we would cut it, gut it peal lits skin off and chuck it in a frying pan right next to the river,it would still be wriggling in the pan, then just coat it in breadcrumbs and eat. :mf_dribble: Them were the days


----------



## soundstounite

stewie m said:


> i tride google but all i found was this
> 
> Eel: How to cook: Good Food Channel


 Goodonyamate thanks Shaz will mull over these tomorrow before she cooks/poisons me Bollox just got slapped AGAIN:gasp: THANKYOU mate Stu


----------



## stewie m

soundstounite said:


> Goodonyamate thanks Shaz will mull over these tomorrow before she cooks/poisons me Bollox just got slapped AGAIN:gasp: THANKYOU mate Stu


no worrys mate hope u enjoy what ever u decid on


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> My mum used to eat Conga, I think she used to poach it in the oven, wrapped in foil. I'll ask her for you though. I can't stand it myself, prefer a bit of fresh Salmon. lol
> 
> Ade


 HMMMMMM though if she put you off my friend then maybe a different way (oh an kiddo NO OFFENCE TO YOUR MUM),though heathen that i am i have never had a decent bit of Salmon,funny really because it has always been something i really really want to eat...suspect its down to the cooking ha ha,it must be said i am not really a fish person ...ha ha although the reason is probably because i have eaten this litterally straight from the sea (grew up on a beach made my living there from 12-18) caught..seconds ....on fire ..stuff face..so i know how it should taste...oh man that cod we ate tonite...YUMMY


----------



## soundstounite

richie.b said:


> when we used to catch small conga in the channel we would cut it, gut it peal lits skin off and chuck it in a frying pan right next to the river,it would still be wriggling in the pan, then just coat it in breadcrumbs and eat. :mf_dribble: Them were the days


 i hear ya mate did a plaice once like that ha ha with a speargun...taste is devine on the fire in under ten minutes after comming out of the sea ..superb...secret is fresh methinks


----------



## Wolfenrook

My mum's a rubbish cook, but I just don't like conga. lol

Salmon I like it either en croute, or just poached in the oven with a touch of dill, and served with either salad and jackets, or with a nice light sauce. lol

My Mrs is an ex chef. 

Ade


----------



## SilverSky

x factor has just enraged me!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Salmon is minging unless smoked.

Swordfish and Grouper....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfman, what are the easiest shrimp to start off with? I have a planted fluval edge all ready for some!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Salmon has a very delicate flavour that has to be teased out using the correct herbs etc. All smoking does is mask the true flavour. 

I tired to try swordfish once, my mum put it in front of me and I nearly barfed. Silly woman didn't realise that if fish smells of ammonia it's off...... She'd bought me off swordfish. lol

I like lots of different fish, even squid. I once grossed my wife out, sat eating baby octopus in front of her. The tentacles poking out between my lips were funny for me, gross for her. lol

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Salmon has an awful texture. Blurgh.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wolfman, what are the easiest shrimp to start off with? I have a planted fluval edge all ready for some!


Any of the neocaridina bud. So cherry shrimp, snowball shrimp, blue pearl shrimp, yellow shrimp.... Just don't mix them together as they hybridise.

The easiest to obtain are cherry shrimp, and are really lovely little shrimp. If you want really nice ones, look for ones described as Sakura.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> Any of the neocaridina bud. So cherry shrimp, snowball shrimp, blue pearl shrimp, yellow shrimp.... Just don't mix them together as they hybridise.
> 
> The easiest to obtain are cherry shrimp, and are really lovely little shrimp. If you want really nice ones, look for ones described as Sakura.
> 
> Ade


AH cool I like cherries, thems da ones.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Cool, and a hint for you, they get more colour if you don't keep their tank clinically clean. 

Oh and another, don't do more than about a 30% water change once a month.

Both tips go against traditional aquarium habits, but believe me, they work. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> Cool, and a hint for you, they get more colour if you don't keep their tank clinically clean.
> 
> Oh and another, don't do more than about a 30% water change once a month.
> 
> Both tips go against traditional aquarium habits, but believe me, they work.
> 
> Ade


I'm ok with that. Do you ever have to supplement their diet or will the crap in the tank usually be enough?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I should probably just check out UKshrimp......


----------



## Ron Magpie

The breadcrumb fried conger sounds ok.


----------



## _jake_

I <3 shrimp.


----------



## Alex M

Wolfenrook said:


> Any of the neocaridina bud. So cherry shrimp, snowball shrimp, blue pearl shrimp, yellow shrimp.... Just don't mix them together as they hybridise.
> 
> The easiest to obtain are cherry shrimp, and are really lovely little shrimp. If you want really nice ones, look for ones described as Sakura.
> 
> Ade


 
Hi Ade,

I bought some 'tropical freshwater shrimp' a few years ago - i knew/know very little about them and kept them with some small cichlids. When the cichlids died i gave the shrimps away, i turned the heating/filtration off and left the tank and it's water intact. I'm ashamed to say that this small tank still has it's water in, unheated etc - reason being that there are some shrimps still living in it! A few months after 'removing them' i realised that i had missed some when rounding them all up, and they were still thriving 6 months later! There has been no food and no water changes in 3 YEARS yet they seem very happy, plus the water gets VERY cold in the winter. I figure they must be thriving on the algae etc that lives in the tank. A really tough animal it seems. Are they breedable in captivity?. Cheers Al


----------



## manda88

Morning kiddliwinks. I managed to press the 'Dismiss' button instead of the 'Snooze' button on my alarm this morning, luckily woke up at ten to 9, shouted a swear and still managed to get to work before 9!! Now that's pretty freakin' amazing if I do say so myself.
What did everyone get up to this weekend then?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan, I don't rely on what's in the tank for mine, as they do a lot better with a varied diet. To this end I have Sera Shrimps Natural, Biomax 1, 2 and 3 (1 is for baby shrimp), Hikari Shrimp Cuisine, ANS Shrimp Chips and Tropical Shrimp Sticks. I only feed them a couple of times a week if that though. If kept with fish they don't need feeding as much, as they can happily get by on left over fish food and algae for much longer, so when they are with fish I target feed them about once a week, and just feed the fish as usual.

Alex, whether they can breed in captivity is down to the species. Amanos shrimp and the various fan shrimp for example are very difficult as they have a larval stage that requires brackish to full marine water in order to turn into shrimp. Othere species however, such as neocaridina and a lot of the caridina, the young are fully formed when they hatch, so breeding them is a simple matter of keeping the adults alive. Cherry shrimp are actually prolific in captivity. 10 can quickly become a few hundred. lol The most prolific for me though have to be caridina cf. babaulti, they're an absolutel pain in the.... They take over any tank they are put into...

One thing you have to watch out for, make sure you put a fine sponge on the intake of your filter. I know it's a pain as means you have to keep cleaning the sponge, but if you don't baby shrimp get sucked up really easily.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Alex M said:


> Hi Ade,
> 
> I bought some 'tropical freshwater shrimp' a few years ago - i knew/know very little about them and kept them with some small cichlids. When the cichlids died i gave the shrimps away, i turned the heating/filtration off and left the tank and it's water intact. I'm ashamed to say that this small tank still has it's water in, unheated etc - reason being that there are some shrimps still living in it! A few months after 'removing them' i realised that i had missed some when rounding them all up, and they were still thriving 6 months later! There has been no food and no water changes in 3 YEARS yet they seem very happy, plus the water gets VERY cold in the winter. I figure they must be thriving on the algae etc that lives in the tank. A really tough animal it seems. Are they breedable in captivity?. Cheers Al


They are very breedable in captivity from what I hear.


----------



## manda88

All this talk of shrimp reminds me of Bubba Gump from Forrest Gump!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> All this talk of shrimp reminds me of Bubba Gump from Forrest Gump!


No sir we are not related.


----------



## Alex M

Thanks Ade and Morg, i have no idea what species they are apart from that they are not Cherry or Bamboo shrimps - just look like 'normal' see through shrimps! Remarkably hardy though whatever they are, but don't appear to have bred, i'm guessing same sexes or the waters too cool or something. Cheers Al


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Can't wait to get mine, still haven't bothered cycling the water yet though.


----------



## YunaYunalesca

Drove to pick my leo up yeaterday. Went on the wrong exit at Denham roundabout and ended up on the M40, followed by M25...
I had passed my driving test last Semptember and only drove less than 2000 miles in a year.
Still recovering from the fright....
Went to bed at 3.30am this morning... had 4.5 hr sleep
Part of me is saying I want to go get some mealies for the leo as he doesn't seemed to be interested in the Locusts
Part of me is saying I don't think it's a good idea.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ahhh the denham roundabout.

My darts are too fast to take pics of :/


----------



## YunaYunalesca

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhh the denham roundabout.
> 
> My darts are too fast to take pics of :/


Got off the exit only to see a giant M40 in a big circle painted on the road...
Now I'll remember always to put avoid denham roundabout when I plan my route on TomTom....:bash:


----------



## andaroo

have u ever eaten sooo much in one day that you feel hung over the next? I feel like crrrrrap today


----------



## Ron Magpie

YunaYunalesca said:


> Drove to pick my leo up yeaterday. Went on the wrong exit at Denham roundabout and ended up on the M40, followed by M25...
> I had passed my driving test last Semptember and only drove less than 2000 miles in a year.
> Still recovering from the fright....
> Went to bed at 3.30am this morning... had 4.5 hr sleep
> *Part of me is saying I want to go get some mealies for the leo as he doesn't seemed to be interested in the Locusts*
> Part of me is saying I don't think it's a good idea.....


Nothing wrong with mealworms as _part_ of the diet- but if he's hungry enough he should take the locusts- just takes patience.
Have a stiff drink to recover from your 'trek'- although not if you have to drive again...


----------



## andaroo

my toad is soooooooooooooooooooo annoying none of the tree frogs wake me up or bother me while im sleeping just this little focker with its new habit of constant loud high pitched squeaks! Couldnt sleep until 5am! Its not even a call sound why is it doing it?!


----------



## YunaYunalesca

Ron Magpie said:


> Nothing wrong with mealworms as _part_ of the diet- but if he's hungry enough he should take the locusts- just takes patience.
> Have a stiff drink to recover from your 'trek'- although not if you have to drive again...


In that case I think I'll order some for next day delivery tomorrow then..:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YunaYunalesca said:


> Got off the exit only to see a giant M40 in a big circle painted on the road...
> Now I'll remember always to put avoid denham roundabout when I plan my route on TomTom....:bash:


I know the area like the back of my hand, live about 2 miles from it.


----------



## andaroo

i love being ignored on here its like my posts are invisible or something


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> i love being ignored on here its like my posts are invisible or something


It's cos you're scouse.


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's cos you're scouse.


im not i just do a good impression


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> im not i just do a good impression


I do a good impression of a suburban londoner.


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> I do a good impression of a suburban londoner.


i bet.

wanna swap 3 toads for 2 azueuerususus ?


----------



## YunaYunalesca

Morgan Freeman said:


> I know the area like the back of my hand live about 2 miles from it.


I'll probably never be visiting you there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
I've just go no sense of direction or roads what so ever....
I used the TomTom to go to my local supermarket about 10 times before remembering how to get to it....:no1:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I do a good impression of a suburban londoner.


I do a very good impression of .... a foreigner....(Look into mirror)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> i bet.
> 
> wanna swap 3 toads for 2 azueuerususus ?


Hilarious.


----------



## _jake_

Alex M said:


> Thanks Ade and Morg, i have no idea what species they are apart from that they are not Cherry or Bamboo shrimps - just look like 'normal' see through shrimps! Remarkably hardy though whatever they are, but don't appear to have bred, i'm guessing same sexes or the waters too cool or something. Cheers Al


Amano Shrimp?


----------



## manda88

Morgan I can't tell if you're being sarcastic on my Duende thread!! Haven't you seen my thousands upon thousands of pics of them on my FB? Or do you genuinely want to see pics of them? If so...:flrt: if not...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morgan I can't tell if you're being sarcastic on my Duende thread!! Haven't you seen my thousands upon thousands of pics of them on my FB? Or do you genuinely want to see pics of them? If so...:flrt: if not...


Ok I'll just check your FB. No I do kinda like corns really, it's just royals that bore me.


----------



## _jake_

Milks & kings are better than Royals and corns.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok I'll just check your FB. No I do kinda like corns really, it's just royals that bore me.


You'll get bored after a few minutes looking at my pics, there are literally hundreds of photos. Royals are lovely, they are slow and a bit dim but they're so sweet, you could swing Neo from the ceilings and he wouldn't care. You should come and see our lot one day, Neo will make you change your mind!


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Milks & kings are better than Royals and corns.


 
Kings are the best

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/607343-baby-kingsnake.html 
:whistling2:


----------



## Jezza84

FallenAngel said:


> Kings are the best
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/607343-baby-kingsnake.html
> :whistling2:


Kings can get quite snappy if not feed lots


----------



## Alex M

_jake_ said:


> Amano Shrimp?


Cheers Jake, that's exactly what they are! Might get some more now.

On a different note - How EXCITING and ENTERTAINING can a tropical fish seller make a MOSS BALL? Fair play to Direct Tropicals, i nearly bought 10....

Moss Ball : Direct Tropicals


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Alex M said:


> Cheers Jake, that's exactly what they are! Might get some more now.
> 
> On a different note - How EXCITING and ENTERTAINING can a tropical fish seller make a MOSS BALL? Fair play to Direct Tropicals, i nearly bought 10....
> 
> Moss Ball : Direct Tropicals


 
haha I've seen that before.


----------



## Alex M

Morgan Freeman said:


> haha I've seen that before.


First time i've laughed in a week and a half Morg, they sound like the Ceratophrys of the aquarium plant world. Seriously, 'so exciting some people keep them in a tank all on their own!' (or something) and 'You can even get them out and handle them!'... :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Alex M said:


> First time i've laughed in a week and a half Morg, they sound like the Ceratophrys of the aquarium plant world. Seriously, 'so exciting some people keep them in a tank all on their own!' (or something) and 'You can even get them out and handle them!'... :whistling2:


Thye have great personalities, sometimes they even MOVE.

Wow, they ARE pacmans!


----------



## _jake_

They aren't even a moss I believe. Some algae species!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> They aren't even a moss I believe. Some algae species!!!!!!!


Yeah, but it looks green and mossy, so who cares!


----------



## _jake_

Algae are only single celled organisms though


----------



## Alex M

_jake_ said:


> Algae are only single celled organisms though


'And that's one of the many EXCITING facts that make these Moss Balls just an absolute delight to own!'


----------



## REDDEV1L

Mine look nowt like the pics 

Although to be fair they did once, a couple of yrs ago before the gammarus and water lice got to them....Now they just fall apart if toched and look like a sumo's sat on them.
My rana trio love them tho, atleast one is going to hibernate under it...lol


----------



## andaroo

why does my toad keep squeaking arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## _jake_

*get your foot off it then!*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love this pic.


----------



## manda88

I love THIS picture


Easy Rider by powerpig, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfenrook

Moss balls= cladophora algae. They're not particularly exciting at all, I have loads of them as shrimp like them. They're just green balls of algae. lol

Ade


----------



## _jake_

Wolfenrook said:


> Moss balls= cladophora algae. They're not particularly exciting at all, I have loads of them as shrimp like them. They're just green balls of algae. lol
> 
> Ade


I could make a killing if I used an elestic band to make all the algae in my tanks into ball shapes!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> I could make a killing if I used an elestic band to make all the algae in my tanks into ball shapes!


Do it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Moss balls= cladophora algae. They're not particularly exciting at all, I have loads of them as shrimp like them. They're just green balls of algae. lol
> 
> Ade


 Nope. The 'moss ball' I bought was Java moss- which has since come to dominate both my clawed frog tank (under water) and my FBT (above). But to be fair, it was sold as 'Java moss balls'- maybe not the same thing?

In other news, I've made my first practical step toward the new golden treefrog viv, by buying some expanded clay pellets ('hydroleca', online, but I bought it in a very helpful hydroponics shop near work). I only bought a smallish bag, since I had to carry it back home via bus, tube, train and foot, so I have probably been stuffed price-wise, but i do have to say the (Islington) sellers were very mellow and friendly, and explained how I could use it for growing herbs as well as using it for my 'phibs. I'll need to buy another couple of bags for the size viv I have in mind.:whistling2:


----------



## Mbar

> the (Islington) sellers were very mellow and friendly, and explained how I could use it for growing herbs as well as using it for my 'phibs. I'll need to buy another couple of bags for the size viv I have in mind.:whistling2:


and the size of the herbs :mf_dribble:


----------



## jme2049

I have moss balls sitting in my tank just looking like a pair of green you know whats?

Does anyone know if 500ml of Gorilla glue would be enough to cover 3 sides of a tank 24"x12"x15" (L,W,H) by any chance???


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I have moss balls sitting in my tank just looking like a pair of green you know whats?
> 
> Does anyone know if 500ml of Gorilla glue would be enough to cover 3 sides of a tank 24"x12"x15" (L,W,H) by any chance???


I reckon that'd do it easily, we covered three 40cm walls with about 200ml, and we didn't use it sparingly!


----------



## stewie m

tad tank nerly finshed


----------



## Ron Magpie

Mbar said:


> and the size of the herbs :mf_dribble:


Well, most of what I saw was in seedling stage; but the thyme and basil both looked particularly impressive.

EDIT: I do have to say, though, that the service wasn't exactly quick, and the guy ahead of me (do dreads *ever* look good on a white guy???) faffed around a bit before I got served. Thus is life.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I reckon that'd do it easily, we covered three 40cm walls with about 200ml, and we didn't use it sparingly!


Cheers manda. 
Fire sals vivs will be getting a spruce up soon.


----------



## liam3012

X Factor anyone?


----------



## RhianB87

I am going to finally finish the fake rocks for my leos viv tomorrow. Might see if I can get some cheap fake plants in town as well! 


How is everyone this evening as well?


----------



## Pipkin28

liam3012 said:


> X Factor anyone?


What about it??





Well, I had my hospital appointment today, went ok, I had 3 nurses and a student (all female) having a laugh with me. The main nurse said there would be a display screen and if I wanted I could have a look and see what they were looking at, I said i wasn't really bothered like that - it wasn't as if I was going to really love what I saw enough to ask for a print to frame and put on the wall at home or send in to the Gallery on Take Hart!
But she says the abnormal (pre-cancerous) cells are bordering on moderate, so it looks like I will have to have treatment, either burnt off by laser, frozen off or cut off - nice!!!!

All I can say is, I've managed to dodge having any sort of NHS treatment (apart from a fractured arm when I was 11) for the best part of 39 years - so it's time to get my money's worth!!


----------



## Pipkin28

Oh, and Flannie, I told her what you described her job as and she laughed, she says her partner told her he was sick of hearing her talk about manky minges!!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> What about it??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I had my hospital appointment today, went ok, I had 3 nurses and a student (all female) having a laugh with me. The main nurse said there would be a display screen and if I wanted I could have a look and see what they were looking at, I said i wasn't really bothered like that - it wasn't as if I was going to really love what I saw enough to ask for a print to frame and put on the wall at home or send in to the Gallery on Take Hart!
> But she says the abnormal (pre-cancerous) cells are bordering on moderate, so it looks like I will have to have treatment, either burnt off by laser, frozen off or cut off - nice!!!!
> 
> All I can say is, I've managed to dodge having any sort of NHS treatment (apart from a fractured arm when I was 11) for the best part of 39 years - so it's time to get my money's worth!!


Having had two sisters and two friends go through the same thing, I can (with conviction!) try to reassure you that on the whole, you'll be OK- timing is everything. Thinking about you darlin- bigtime!


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Having had two sisters and two friends go through the same thing, I can (with conviction!) try to reassure you that on the whole, you'll be OK- timing is everything. Thinking about you darlin- bigtime!


 
Thanks, luvly!

I'm not worrying about it too much. The main thing is that it's been caught early and now they know about it, they'll be keeping an eye on it (so to speak!!) and the treatment is generally effective! 

I did have to laugh when she said I wasn't allowed to go swimming or have sex for 2 days after the biopsy. I nearly asked if I would be okay to play the piano!! :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> Thanks, luvly!
> 
> I'm not worrying about it too much. The main thing is that it's been caught early and now they know about it, they'll be keeping an eye on it (so to speak!!) and the treatment is generally effective!
> 
> I did have to laugh when she said I wasn't allowed to go swimming or have sex for 2 days after the biopsy. I nearly asked if I would be okay to play the piano!! :whistling2:


Why not try all three at the same time? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Ron Magpie said:


> Why not try all three at the same time? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
But the piano keys would be too slippery under water, my fingers would keep sliding off....!!


----------



## andaroo

i love frogs :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pipkin28 said:


> But the piano keys would be too slippery under water, my fingers would keep sliding off....!!


Darlin, you need to get more inventive- or wear finger pads...


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> i love frogs :flrt:


We all do! And...?


----------



## REDDEV1L

andaroo said:


> i love frogs :flrt:


 Poor BV's.

Hope they ALL start squeaking and squealing for your treachery....

:devil: MUHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA :devil:


----------



## manda88

We're all here for you Pip if you ever need to talk about it, most of us may be strangers but some people find it better to speak to people they don't know!
Andaroo, the noise that your toad keeps making that's annoying you, does it sound like someone wiping rubber on glass?? Kiwi kept us awake for hours last night cos he kept squeaking, like every minute or so he'd just squeak 4 or 5 times, and then nothing for a minute, and then he'd do it again! SOOO ANNOYING!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think I saw a leuc this morning.....maybe it was my imagination


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think I saw a leuc this morning.....maybe it was my imagination


 Well, it's not like you shouldn't be used to not seeing frogs...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ron magpie said:


> well, it's not like you shouldn't be used to not seeing frogs...:whistling2:


stfu.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> stfu.


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope. The 'moss ball' I bought was Java moss- which has since come to dominate both my clawed frog tank (under water) and my FBT (above). But to be fair, it was sold as 'Java moss balls'- maybe not the same thing?


Yeah, I've seen a few sellers selling clumps of Java moss as moss balls, they're not really though.  Moss balls usually are what are more properly known as Marimo balls, and are a form of cladophora algae, calling a clump of Java moss a moss ball is far more fitting though, at least it is moss :lol2:. In it's natural habitat currents roll the algae constantly giving it the ball shape. The young algae actually grows attached to rocks and wood. To keep the shape, you have to keep turning them regularly, or put them in a strong current so that that turns them, otherwise they flatten out. I have one that's more of a moss cube now. :lol2: Oh, you can also pull them apart and use them to make a carpet, or fasten to wood etc, same as you can with real moss. Gives a really interesting effect, very natural looking as in nature you get a lot more algae than you do in aquariums.: victory:

I'll read more of this thread now, just wanted to reply to that first. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, I've seen a few sellers selling clumps of Java moss as moss balls, they're not really though.  Moss balls usually are what are more properly known as Marimo balls, and are a form of cladophora algae, calling a clump of Java moss a moss ball is far more fitting though, at least it is moss :lol2:. In it's natural habitat currents roll the algae constantly giving it the ball shape. The young algae actually grows attached to rocks and wood. To keep the shape, you have to keep turning them regularly, or put them in a strong current so that that turns them, otherwise they flatten out. I have one that's more of a moss cube now. :lol2: Oh, you can also pull them apart and use them to make a carpet, or fasten to wood etc, same as you can with real moss. Gives a really interesting effect, very natural looking as in nature you get a lot more algae than you do in aquariums.: victory:
> 
> I'll read more of this thread now, just wanted to reply to that first. : victory:
> 
> Ade


 Interesting!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Guys I'm so bored!! Do or say something entertaining!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Guys I'm so bored!! Do or say something entertaining!


I've had two really enjoyable poos already.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've had two really enjoyable poos already.


Marks out of 10?


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've had two really enjoyable poos already.


 
Two???? My god, man, what on earth do you eat? You must live on a diet of figs and prunes!!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pipkin28 said:


> Two???? My god, man, what on earth do you eat? You must live on a diet of figs and prunes!!! :lol2:


 I go like 5 times a day.....it's my tablets!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Marks out of 10?


First a 9

Second a 7


----------



## manda88

Haha screw going 5 times a day, are they laxatives you're taking?! I don't know how a poo can be enjoyable, some can be a relief and make you about a stone lighter, but it's never like mmm that feels good....:lol2:


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> I go like 5 times a day.....it's my tablets!!!!!


5?! that's a walk in the park try 10!! and at worst 20!!!!! No word of a lie!!!!:no1: I win.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

furryjen said:


> 5?! that's a walk in the park try 10!! and at worst 20!!!!! No word of a lie!!!!:no1: I win.


Race ya!


----------



## manda88

Ready....steady....PUUUUUUSH!!!!


----------



## furryjen

yummers


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Missed!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Missed!


Pics or it didn't happen.

























:eek4:


----------



## _jake_

I'm such a nerd.

Got to go home 2hours early from college because I finished all my work to 'exceptional' standards!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm such a nerd.
> 
> Got to go home 2hours early from college because I finished all my work to 'exceptional' standards!


I bet your classmates love you.


----------



## _jake_

They do actually! I'm the classclown as you'd guess, right? I'm not a nerd. Like really.


----------



## Wolfenrook

_jake_ said:


> They do actually! I'm the classclown as you'd guess, right? I'm not a nerd. Like really.


Since when did been the classclown and able to do the work in your sleep lead to class mates liking you? lol

Back all those years when I was at College it just drew the dislike of both my cohort and my lecturer, who once took me aside and gave me a long speech about how it was so unfair that I could be so lazy and do so well whilst others had to work really hard at it........

Ade


----------



## _jake_

Wolfenrook said:


> Since when did been the classclown and able to do the work in your sleep lead to class mates liking you? lol
> 
> Back all those years when I was at College it just drew the dislike of both my cohort and my lecturer, who once took me aside and gave me a long speech about how it was so unfair that I could be so lazy and do so well whilst others had to work really hard at it........
> 
> Ade


It helps being awesome and handsome:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Didn't help me any. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

My OH is now getting post at my house...

But I think he has something to tell me as its Miss Simon :gasp:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My OH is now getting post at my house...
> 
> But I think he has something to tell me as its Miss Simon :gasp:


Maybe he's a drag queen!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Maybe he's a drag queen!


 
Its a not highly inventive name  Could at least be simone


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its a not highly inventive name  Could at least be simone


I do work with someone called Simone, and she lives in Aldershot!!! :gasp: It can't just be coincidence. She only works Wednesdays though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I've done similar...I think it was for football stickers or some such crap back in my school days. They only let you have so many sent to your name and addy, so I used to be Steven and Stephanie if I needed more than one batch :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

football stickers now that brings back memorys

this may sound stupid but any one now how long it takes for oak leaves to sinck


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I do work with someone called Simone, and she lives in Aldershot!!! :gasp: It can't just be coincidence. She only works Wednesdays though.


Haha he doesnt live in Aldershot


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## stewie m

yay my tads are here still in there jelly at the mo shouldnt be long be for they break free


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


That is one plump little frog!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL I've let them gorge the last 3 days, feel bad for all the stress of the travel.

The Leucs are still super shy, azureus are getting bolder and bolder.


----------



## manda88

Morgan, I've finally managed to get your a picture of poo bulge!! :lol2:










And the rest of you, here's a pic of Buddy and his cuteness to balance out the pic of the snakes arse.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't think he's had a poo yet tbh, unless it's hidden amongst the leaf litter!


----------



## manda88

How many times have you fed him? He may have hidden it like you say, or he just hasn't had one. Do you have condensation on the lid all the time? Cos when mine poo, condensation is their way of letting me know about it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How many times have you fed him? He may have hidden it like you say, or he just hasn't had one. Do you have condensation on the lid all the time? Cos when mine poo, condensation is their way of letting me know about it.


3 times now. He's kept at 80% humidity so there's always condensation.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 3 times now. He's kept at 80% humidity so there's always condensation.


I doubt he wouldn't have pooed in that time then, I guess it just means you'll have to clean him out more. I'm going to change my bigger ones from aspen onto something else, but I don't know what, cos I still want it to look nice but I don't want them to get bits of wood stuck in their mouths and end up stabbing them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I doubt he wouldn't have pooed in that time then, I guess it just means you'll have to clean him out more. I'm going to change my bigger ones from aspen onto something else, but I don't know what, cos I still want it to look nice but I don't want them to get bits of wood stuck in their mouths and end up stabbing them!


Yeah I'll have a good look, leaf litter is great but it's poo coloured.


----------



## stewie m

YAY my background is finished


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> YAY my background is finished


Then show! Annoying child:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

I finally have an adult onsie on the way. I have wanted no I have needed one ever since I saw jd in Scrubs wearing one. Sad I know but what the hell...


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> We're all here for you Pip if you ever need to talk about it, most of us may be strangers but some people find it better to speak to people they don't know!
> Andaroo, the noise that your toad keeps making that's annoying you, does it sound like someone wiping rubber on glass?? Kiwi kept us awake for hours last night cos he kept squeaking, like every minute or so he'd just squeak 4 or 5 times, and then nothing for a minute, and then he'd do it again! SOOO ANNOYING!!!


No its not that cos they have coco panels as flooring and i saw the toad in his coconut hide by himself (the others were under the rock hide) with his throat inflating while it was squeaking! My wasabi-sashimi did this also and it was pessen me off so i gave it 10 inches of substrate to dig in :lol2: then it chose to just sit on the top!!:bash:


----------



## andaroo

Why are dart frogs so expensive when they are so easy to breed?


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Then show! Annoying child:lol2:


whos a child 

ill so u soon wen i done a bit more 

im NOT imature

i was just shering the news


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> *whos a child *
> 
> ill so u soon wen i done a bit more
> 
> *im NOT imature
> 
> * i was just shering the news


Lol, I know you're not- I've seen the pic of you!:lol2:I'm taking the mick 'cos of your avatar. I really do want to see the pics, though.

Anyway, we *all* know *Jake* is the annoying demon child!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, I know you're not- I've seen the pic of you!:lol2:I'm taking the mick 'cos of your avatar. I really do want to see the pics, though.
> 
> Anyway, we *all* know *Jake* is the annoying demon child!


i now u was i do have childish moments tho 

i will get pic tomorrow wen tank back on stand its kinda up side down at the mo

that pic wasnt me i was undercover hiding my identerty


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i now u was i do have childish moments tho
> 
> i will get pic tomorrow wen tank back on stand its kinda up side down at the mo
> 
> *that pic wasnt me i was undercover hiding my identerty*


Oooooooooookaaaaaaay...


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Oooooooooookaaaaaaay...


i have to other wise if i went out as me i will get captuerd by nasa and scintest and taken to erea 51 and stuff

my discise is pretty handsome tho


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> Why are dart frogs so expensive when they are so easy to breed?


proberbly because most of them only lay very small amounts of eggs like 3 to 5 for example. But saying that retf are not cheap and they lay 200 plus eggs


----------



## andaroo

richie.b said:


> proberbly because most of them only lay very small amounts of eggs like 3 to 5 for example. But saying that retf are not cheap and they lay 200 plus eggs


but they seem more difficult to breed and rear the tads


----------



## stewie m

weeeeeeeeed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMsTePjbQn8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLO7IxKwruc


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> No its not that cos they have coco panels as flooring and i saw the toad in his coconut hide by himself (the others were under the rock hide) with his throat inflating while it was squeaking! My wasabi-sashimi did this also and it was pessen me off so i gave it 10 inches of substrate to dig in :lol2: then it chose to just sit on the top!!:bash:


Yeah it's just that Kiwi's sqeaking sounds like rubber against a glass, it was so irritating, he was buried as well at the time, the little freak! He didn't do it again last night though so it's all good. I think he did it for revenge after I dug him up.


----------



## stewie m

YAY just had a delivery from dart frog


----------



## stewie m

r man rushing around excited cuz my stuff came just changed frog water it now looks like i peed myself


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> r man rushing around excited cuz my stuff came just changed frog water it now looks like i peed myself


Have you?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Have you?


no i splashed water all down me


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> but they seem more difficult to breed and rear the tads


yes but dont forget it only needs one person to breed retf and raise about 100, whereas with darts that would mean about 20 people doing it to get the same results. To be fair i dont think for your average darts they are that expensive anymore, if you buy off breeders theres loads on the classifieds for around £30 each for tincs, and luecs are even cheaper
Pumilios and such have kept there price because of being eggfeeders and not so easy to breed


----------



## colinm

From experience I have found Red Eyes easier to breed than Dartfrogs.The only problem comes when raising the young Red Eyes.
Red Eyes do seem to have an artificiallly high price or retail price,its probably due to supply and demand.


----------



## richie.b

colinm said:


> From experience I have found Red Eyes easier to breed than Dartfrogs.The only problem comes when raising the young Red Eyes.
> Red Eyes do seem to have an artificiallly high price or retail price,its probably due to supply and demand.


yer i didnt find them that hard to breed, had a few problems in the begining with gas bubble but changed the filter and that was sorted.
Theyll proberbly be even more expensive now theve gone onto cities and wont be as available wc like most pet shops sell, but then thats not such a bad thing in my opinion


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> yer i didnt find them that hard to breed, had a few problems in the begining with gas bubble but changed the filter and that was sorted.
> Theyll proberbly be even more expensive now theve gone onto cities and wont be as available wc like most pet shops sell, but then thats not such a bad thing in my opinion


I am hoping to breed mine and manda's fantastica in the future, and my leucs. Will see how hard this breeding malarky is....:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Is it me or is this section getting more and more quiet.....


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> Is it me or is this section getting more and more quiet.....


LOUD NOISES!!!! that better?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Is it me or is this section getting more and more quiet.....


 It is a lot busier than OTB of some of the other sections.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There are no interesting conversations left to have.


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> LOUD NOISES!!!! that better?


Much better, thank you!



Ron Magpie said:


> It is a lot busier than OTB of some of the other sections.


I've never ventured into any other sections Off Topic threads! Just seems a bit quiet in general in this section really, it might just be me being bored and thinking it, but meh.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> There are no interesting conversations left to have.


I'm sure we can find something. What's everyones new years resolution? I did have one, but I've forgotten it.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I'm sure we can find something. What's everyones new years resolution? I did have one, but I've forgotten it.


Mine was to not make any more new years resolutions :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm sure we can find something. What's everyones new years resolution? I did have one, but I've forgotten it.


Stop spending so much money on pets, pay off all my debts!


----------



## manda88

I think mine was to save as much money as possible!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Actually, it's definitely to attempt some breeding projects. Definitely.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I don't do resolutions.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't do resolutions.


Just make one up.


----------



## manda88

I don't usually do them either, I say I have one and then forget about it a day later, I've never ever ever stuck to one!


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon everyone!

How is everyone on this rubbish rainy day?


----------



## sambridge15

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> How is everyone on this rubbish rainy day?


well i was supposed to be in uni at 10 woke up at 11 then just missed my train so a fairly big failure tbh....now just debating if its worth going in for tutor :lol2:i love being a lazy student


----------



## _jake_

I'm supposed to be at work experience. I really hate it there though  Gonna try and found somewhere else today, after watching Emergency Bikers


----------



## sambridge15

_jake_ said:


> I'm supposed to be at work experience. I really hate it there though  Gonna try and found somewhere else today, after watching Emergency Bikers


i remember my work experience i was just sat in an office with my best friend playing online games and spinning around on chairs :lol2:


----------



## manda88

My work experience was shovelling horse poo at a yard for 6 weeks!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

They didn't do work experience at my school. Yet another disadvantage of going to a posh private school


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I drove gold buggies round all day raking bunkers, was the best job ever.


----------



## _jake_

Mines working in an fish shop for the whole year. They treat me like crap, seem to make fun of me and asked if I was a retard :S. Won't mention names obviously, although I am trying to leave the place. Grrr.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Mines working in an fish shop for the whole year. They treat me like crap, seem to make fun of me and asked if I was a retard :S. Won't mention names obviously, although I am trying to leave the place. Grrr.


I wouldn't have it, they shouldn't talk to you like that. I walked out of my work experience in high school the guys were dicks. I was in a shop called freespirit even though I asked to be placed in the fire station, my school didn't want to send me there though. Not sure why...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

What got me was how the feck do they think im a 'retard'? Must be because I'm really clumsy *whacks glass off desk*. I'm 15 and at college so must think i'm some genious or something. Don't even want to do Animal care!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eyup. I just ordered a load of decor. Planning on doing up the Mossy Frog viv because it looks hideous.


----------



## manda88

Morgan, you got to drive a gold buggy? They must be stinking rich where you live. :whistling2:

Harv, you should get your mossy a friend, maybe that's why he hates you so much.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Eyup. I just ordered a load of decor. Planning on doing up the Mossy Frog viv because it looks hideous.


Flan are your lecus out and about or do they hide?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morgan, you got to drive a gold buggy? They must be stinking rich where you live. :whistling2:


 
Ahh if only.

Golf buggies.


----------



## _jake_

I've watched almost 3 hours worth of Emergency Bikers!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I'm sure we can find something. What's everyones new years resolution? I did have one, but I've forgotten it.


It was to go fishing more!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Oh yeah!! Well remembered!


----------



## RhianB87

Ive done loads of work experience through school and college.
The list includes Bird World, Chessington Zoo, a Seal Sanctuary, Compassion in World Farming, a local aquatic shop, a vets and a garden centre


----------



## _jake_

Mine was to eat more apples!


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It was to go fishing more!!!:2thumb:


thats what need to do lucky if i get to go once a year i do beech fishing my self


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Morgan, you got to drive a gold buggy? They must be stinking rich where you live. :whistling2:
> 
> Harv, you should get your mossy a friend, maybe that's why he hates you so much.


I can't afford it. I WANT A CAR.

Morgone, my leucs are a bit hidey and a bit out there. I never have any food for them though. I'm a terrible owner.

My fruit fly cultures are both doing terribly. One has horrible green mould in it and the other has a really jazzy orange mould.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I can't afford it. I WANT A CAR.
> 
> Morgone, my leucs are a bit hidey and a bit out there. I never have any food for them though. I'm a terrible owner.
> 
> My fruit fly cultures are both doing terribly. One has horrible green mould in it and the other has a really jazzy orange mould.


One of mine I see once a day, that's it.

Azureus are bold as brass.

I've been ok with cultures, got some from mad4frogs. The ones I had made I left at the old flat :/

I tend to make sure my frogs are a little overfed incase I ever run out. If I do, there's always microcrickets from LF by post. I just chuck a whole box in so they don't die. Well, don't die naturally.

Do you feed hydei?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> One of mine I see once a day, that's it.
> 
> Azureus are bold as brass.
> 
> I've been ok with cultures, got some from mad4frogs. The ones I had made I left at the old flat :/
> 
> I tend to make sure my frogs are a little overfed incase I ever run out. If I do, there's always microcrickets from LF by post. I just chuck a whole box in so they don't die. Well, don't die naturally.
> 
> Do you feed hydei?


Yeah I do, do you? That's a good idea with the micros. I just ordered a pot of them to get me going. They are bloody hard to keep alive though!

I see mine a bit more than once a day. They're pretty bold but get scared when I go to mist.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm a bit worried, one of mine seems a bit spazzy. Rather than little hops he seems to hurl himself really frantically.

The azureus now let me stick a camera right in their face, leucs I've now seen them both out together so an improvement.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah I do, do you? That's a good idea with the micros. I just ordered a pot of them to get me going. They are bloody hard to keep alive though!
> 
> I see mine a bit more than once a day. They're pretty bold but get scared when I go to mist.


 
I am glad I am not the only one that cant keep micros alive!! I cant wait till my frogs are bigger!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Keep them dry and well fed. I can eek them out for over a week now, but that's it.


----------



## manda88

Our leucs are really bold little things, they're currently hopping about catching flies as if they've never been fed before, they're so greedy! Matt was sat with his face practically pressed against the glass and they didn't care, they do hop away when you open the doors though. It has taken since PRAS for them to be like this though, before they were quite shy, it's been the last week or so that they've really been on show.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Our leucs are really bold little things, they're currently hopping about catching flies as if they've never been fed before, they're so greedy! Matt was sat with his face practically pressed against the glass and they didn't care, they do hop away when you open the doors though. It has taken since PRAS for them to be like this though, before they were quite shy, it's been the last week or so that they've really been on show.


Ah so just give them time. I'm just a little confused as the azureus are so bold. I just caught one with his back legs on a leaf leaning against the glass with his front, like he's a little bridge.


----------



## manda88

Haha brilliant, like a little puppy begging to go outside! How old roughly do you think they are? Maybe the azureus may be older than the leucs and so a bit more used to being watched?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha brilliant, like a little puppy begging to go outside! How old roughly do you think they are? Maybe the azureus may be older than the leucs and so a bit more used to being watched?


Both are 09s I think. The Leucs are bigger than the tincs.


----------



## manda88

Weird. Maybe the azureus are just naturally bolder than the leucs. If this isn't the case usually, then yours must be freaks. On a serious note, I'd imagine they'll be out and about much more in a few weeks.
I just tried to get pics of ours cos they were on show, and the second I opened the door they both leapt for cover, little sods.


----------



## _jake_

Once upon a time there was a pig.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Weird. Maybe the azureus are just naturally bolder than the leucs. If this isn't the case usually, then yours must be freaks. On a serious note, I'd imagine they'll be out and about much more in a few weeks.
> I just tried to get pics of ours cos they were on show, and the second I opened the door they both leapt for cover, little sods.


I want some more tincs STAT.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Once upon a time there was a pig.


He was murdered for bacon due to WESTERN GREED.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just got a call from el banko-de-Red

Nigerian ******* ******** emptied my bank account !!!!!!!!

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> He was murdered for bacon due to WESTERN GREED.


But made a great Big tasty with bacon.


----------



## andaroo

_jake_ said:


> But made a great Big tasty with bacon.


OMG i love those! :flrt: 900 calories of deliciousness


----------



## _jake_

andaroo said:


> OMG i love those! :flrt: 900 calories of deliciousness


Aren't they just:no1: I don't care if I have a heart attack, aslong as I get to have Big tasties


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want some more tincs STAT.


Get some, then!



REDDEV1L said:


> Just got a call from el banko-de-Red
> 
> Nigerian ******* ******** emptied my bank account !!!!!!!!
> 
> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Unlucky!! You'd think that the bank would have enough sense to realise that you wouldn't be taking out every penny you own in Nigeria of all places, and not let the money out :bash:. What are they going to do about it?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Get some, then!
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky!! You'd think that the bank would have enough sense to realise that you wouldn't be taking out every penny you own in Nigeria of all places, and not let the money out :bash:. What are they going to do about it?


Free flights to Nigeria, a gun and a map of where the money was withdrawn?:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

It was taken in Quick Quids in London actually...
BUT I saw the :censor:, hanging round the cash mashines, chatting away on his mobile.
I specifically thought it was dodgy so made sure I took a good look at the machine before I used it...and everything looked fine.
Was outside Tesco Extra too which means loads of others will have been done.
Was only checking my :censor: balance too !!!

For some retarded reason I have to wait until it shows on my online statement that it's gone through, THEN ring up and start getting my money back but they guy said i'd get it back so im not too worried....YET

Most annoying thing is I can't order my bulk locusts until I get a new debit card...Why didn't I buy em the other day once I found out which was cheapest..grr


----------



## chulainn

_jake_ said:


> I'm supposed to be at work experience. I really hate it there though  Gonna try and found somewhere else today, after watching Emergency Bikers


 
i was lucky i worked in pro exotics wich i love and done anyway and at the end got a royal python hahaha so fun


----------



## manda88

Christ I've only been watching I'm a Celeb for 20 minutes and I already want to punch Stacey in the neck.


----------



## RhianB87

Should I be concerned that Boris has lost weight and isnt eating as much? Do they go into a sort of hibernation?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

REDDEV1L said:


> It was taken in Quick Quids in London actually...
> BUT I saw the :censor:, hanging round the cash mashines, chatting away on his mobile.
> I specifically thought it was dodgy so made sure I took a good look at the machine before I used it...and everything looked fine.
> Was outside Tesco Extra too which means loads of others will have been done.
> Was only checking my :censor: balance too !!!
> 
> For some retarded reason I have to wait until it shows on my online statement that it's gone through, THEN ring up and start getting my money back but they guy said i'd get it back so im not too worried....YET
> 
> Most annoying thing is I can't order my bulk locusts until I get a new debit card...Why didn't I buy em the other day once I found out which was cheapest..grr


This happened to me - there must have been a camera over the machine, and 2 lots of 250 euros roughly (the maxium withdrawal that was allowed)were taken in Spain. First I knew was a call from the bank confirming that I hadn't been abroad at the weekend!

It took a while but I got the lot back, a new card arrived and a new PIN number. When I needed cash I just had to go to any branch with the old card and id.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Should I be concerned that Boris has lost weight and isnt eating as much? Do they go into a sort of hibernation?


I'm pretty sure they do slow down a bit with the feeding front, Kiwi the Invisible Frog has been buried for aaaaaaaages now and has hardly eaten a think when we've dug him up, he'd eat about 3 crickets a week, so now we're just leaving him alone!



Stephen P said:


> This happened to me - there must have been a camera over the machine, and 2 lots of 250 euros roughly (the maxium withdrawal that was allowed)were taken in Spain. First I knew was a call from the bank confirming that I hadn't been abroad at the weekend!
> 
> It took a while but I got the lot back, a new card arrived and a new PIN number. When I needed cash I just had to go to any branch with the old card and id.


That must be a real pain in the arse to have to take things in just to get money out, you'd think that just having a new card would let you get money out!! Banks are so annoying sometimes. Like recently I got charged £20 for being 10p overdrawn, which was their fault anyway because I wanted to transfer £100 to pay towards my credit card, and it takes a few days to go through, and during those few days they decided to charge me 10p and then said 'oh you've got insufficient funds to transfer that £100 now, so we're gonna charge you for it', like hell are they!! So off I went to the bank, and they didn't charge me for it


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Sorry, worded it badly! Once I got the new card there were no problems. It was only before that arrived, I needed the old card and id.


----------



## manda88

Ahh it all makes sense now!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had money stolen from my account, bank were really good getting it back.


----------



## manda88

My aunt had money taken from her ccount when she got a call from 'the bank' asking her for her PIN number cos there was a 'problem with her account', and they took everything she had. This was aaaaaages ago now and I don't remember whether she got it all back.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

YAY, I'm going to party for pudsey tonight! watch out for me on tv :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> YAY, I'm going to party for pudsey tonight! watch out for me on tv :lol2:


Is it children in need day?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yep.. I applied for free tickets and got them *dance*


----------



## _jake_

Bahhahahaa I just got a letter from my college saying I owe £1.10 to Library because of overdue 'How to learn to drive books'. Wasn't even me, brother took the card and went to my college and got them. Considering he's a ugly fecker surely they would of realised it wasn't me  . BastttttttttttttttttttttttUrds.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Bahhahahaa I just got a letter from my college saying I owe £1.10 to Library because of overdue 'How to learn to drive books'. Wasn't even me, brother took the card and went to my college and got them. Considering he's a ugly fecker surely they would of realised it wasn't me  . BastttttttttttttttttttttttUrds.


Pay up!

Man I should stop eating spicy food, I regret it the next day :/


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pay up!
> 
> Man I should stop eating spicy food, I regret it the next day :/


I just don't have that kind of money, who do they think I am? Alan Sugar?:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

Just gorilla glue'd the back of my fire sals tank. Didn't know it foams up so I have to keep running out and pressing more coco fibre onto it, but YEY!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Just gorilla glue'd the back of my fire sals tank. Didn't know it foams up so I have to keep running out and pressing more coco fibre onto it, but YEY!:2thumb:


Did you spray it a little bit after you'd put the glue on? It doesn't expand loads but it looks wicked when you press some bits down more than others, look all natural and fabulous.

My sister brought a trumpet home from school once many many years ago and we never gave it back. They never asked for any money or anything, but then we locked the case it came in and could never open it again. Dunno where it is now, but I never did work out how the hell to play it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I NEED to start a new tank, I'm actually getting cold sweats. I'm still adding bits to my tropical tank...but I'm getting the withdrawals MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Eat house plants for dinner.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Did you spray it a little bit after you'd put the glue on? It doesn't expand loads but it looks wicked when you press some bits down more than others, look all natural and fabulous.
> 
> My sister brought a trumpet home from school once many many years ago and we never gave it back. They never asked for any money or anything, but then we locked the case it came in and could never open it again. Dunno where it is now, but I never did work out how the hell to play it.


Yep some bits have swelled up nice giving it a better look. What I have only just realised though is the crickets will climb up the background and the Salamanders wont be able to get them. Doh!:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Eat house plants for dinner.


I already do.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yep.. I applied for free tickets and got them *dance*


Cool. I went to one off those before when I was young. It was in the bbc wales studios near me. Didn't even meet anyone famous.


----------



## stewie m

*yay 1004 posts *

*im bored *


----------



## stewie m

This cup of tea is dam good


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It's just me and my lil bro all weekend.. The rents are away!

Fajitas for tea, then off to that party thing!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Weekend = Chilling with Caroline.


----------



## manda88

Fantastica, snakes and packing tomorrow, seeing my mummy on Sunday and then probably doing some washing. God I love doing laundry.


----------



## RhianB87

I might be buying my first car next week at some point :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Not impressed. It says on bottle gorilla glue dries a light brown colour, no it f:censor:ing don't it dries shitty looking like expanding foam. How much of a 'tard am I? GGRRRRRRr:devil:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Fantastica, snakes and packing tomorrow, seeing my mummy on Sunday and then probably doing some washing. God I love doing laundry.


Getting more Frogs an Snakes?:gasp:
How many animals have you and Matt got all together now then?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Not impressed. It says on bottle gorilla glue dries a light brown colour, no it f:censor:ing don't it dries shitty looking like expanding foam. How much of a 'tard am I? GGRRRRRRr:devil:


Pretty tarded imo imho.

Oh and f*** gorilla glue.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pretty tarded imo imho.
> 
> Oh and f*** gorilla glue.


:lol2: Cheers for that. Gorilla glue can go F itself in the A


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Cheers for that. Gorilla glue can go F itself in the A


Should have gone with clay!!


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> Not impressed. It says on bottle gorilla glue dries a light brown colour, no it f:censor:ing don't it dries shitty looking like expanding foam. How much of a 'tard am I? GGRRRRRRr:devil:


the idea is to cover it with eco earth so you dont see the gorilla glue :whistling2: otherwise yep it looks like expanding foam

oh and mindy didnt your clay wall fall down


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> the idea is to cover it with eco earth so you dont see the gorilla glue :whistling2: otherwise yep it looks like expanding foam
> 
> oh and mindy didnt your clay wall fall down


I did :lol2:. I meant what it looks like from the other side.


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> I did :lol2:. I meant what it looks like from the other side.


 
or i see,:lol2: yer it does look pretty crap thats why a lot of people use black silicone first, but to be honest you cant see mine because ive got them all on a rack next to each other with a wall either end


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> the idea is to cover it with eco earth so you dont see the gorilla glue :whistling2: otherwise yep it looks like expanding foam
> 
> oh and mindy didnt your clay wall fall down


Nah I turned the tank into an aquarium, didn't like that so turned it back into a PDF tank.

Next tank will be clay background and substrate. Oh yes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I did :lol2:. I meant what it looks like from the other side.


Black acrylic paint. £3 bottle will cover the backs and sides.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah I turned the tank into an aquarium, didn't like that so turned it back into a PDF tank.
> 
> Next tank will be clay background and substrate. Oh yes.


The clay background is good, but you do need to keep it rather moist like you said Morgan, have had a couple of cracks in there so far. I like the gorilla glue more I think, the next one I do will be with the gorilla glue again. 

My leucs are currently scoffing down a load of fruit flys, they are getting bigger and they are nice and plump. I am now VERY addicted to dartfogs. More tomorrow, cannot wait!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Getting more Frogs an Snakes?:gasp:
> How many animals have you and Matt got all together now then?


Tomorrow we'll have 13 frogs and 13 snakes, and Matt is looking at getting another royal :lol2: Needless to say we're looking at getting a bigger place soon!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

Coooor blimey that manda88 is gorgeous


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Tomorrow we'll have 13 frogs and 13 snakes, and Matt is looking at getting another royal :lol2: Needless to say we're looking at getting a bigger place soon!


Seriously, get a different snake! This is not royal hating...but there's so many cool snakes to choose from.


----------



## manda88

LOL Tim you have terrible, terrible taste!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Coooor blimey that manda88 is gorgeous


Takes it up the crapper n all.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Seriously, get a different snake! This is not royal hating...but there's so many cool snakes to choose from.


He wants a lady snake so she and Neo can make babies, which so isn't fair, so now I need a lady corn!! I won't be allowed one though. I'll just have to wait :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> He wants a lady snake so she and Neo can make babies, which so isn't fair, so now I need a lady corn!! I won't be allowed one though. I'll just have to wait :devil:


You have ten male corns?

I do like corns actually. Even the morphs.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You have ten male corns?
> 
> I do like corns actually. Even the morphs.


I meant I'd like an older lady corn, like old enough to breed next year. Tomorrow I'll have 6 boys and 6 girls, only one of the girls will be ready to breed in 2012, the rest won't be ready til 2013. I love my corns, they're adorable, I saw someone on a thread earlier say that they're crap and their morphs are ugly, I was like WTF. It does irritate me when people think it's ok to slag off other animals, you can guarantee that if I made a thread called I hate burms, I'd get shot!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

manda88 said:


> LOL Tim you have terrible, terrible taste!


I have amazing taste hot stuff!  



Morgan Freeman said:


> Takes it up the crapper n all.


Sounds like marriage material :')


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I meant I'd like an older lady corn, like old enough to breed next year. Tomorrow I'll have 6 boys and 6 girls, only one of the girls will be ready to breed in 2012, the rest won't be ready til 2013. I love my corns, they're adorable, I saw someone on a thread earlier say that they're crap and their morphs are ugly, I was like WTF. It does irritate me when people think it's ok to slag off other animals, you can guarantee that if I made a thread called I hate burms, I'd get shot!


It's ok to slag off royals.

Ok seriously, I don't dislike them, I just think the morph obsession is a little crazy, there are so many cool snakes it just pains me how people are so into royal morphs.

At least corn morphs look different.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's ok to slag off royals.
> 
> Ok seriously, I don't dislike them, I just think the morph obsession is a little crazy, there are so many cool snakes it just pains me how people are so into royal morphs.
> 
> At least corn morphs look different.


nothing wrong with royals i used to have 2 of them


----------



## manda88

I didn't even see the 'takes it up the crapper' comment until now!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
Tim, I can guarantee that you wouldn't say the same if you saw me in real life!! :crazy:=me:lol2:

Royals are lovely, but there are a million different morphs, and there's only a handful of morphs that really have the wow factor imo, whereas there's only a handful of corn morphs that don't have the wow factor! Royals pretty much only just come in different shades of brown, but I still really like them.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

manda88 said:


> Tim, I can guarantee that you wouldn't say the same if you saw me in real life!! :crazy:=me:lol2:


But you're also a really nice person and that counts for a lot! So yeah you're attractive


----------



## manda88

Shucks :blush:


----------



## sambridge15

:naughty:bit to much snake talk for my liking


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

sambridge15 said:


> :naughty:bit to much snake talk for my liking



But this is off topic! It shouldn't matter! I don't really keep amphibs! :O 

But i fancy manda88 so here i am :|


----------



## manda88

Sorry, Sam!! I'll make it up to you tomorrow when I get my fantastica, I'll try to get some pics of them and post them up on here :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

My snake just shed for the first time with me :flrt:

It is a complete shed as well :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My snake just shed for the first time with me :flrt:
> 
> It is a complete shed as well :2thumb:


Woo! The first of many sheds you will keep!

I've got a great pic of one of my hatchlings wrapped around a pinkie, but she's standing upright like a Christmas tree, so I'm about decorate her with baubles and a star! The pic obviously, not the real snake...


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Woo! The first of many sheds you will keep!
> 
> I've got a great pic of one of my hatchlings wrapped around a pinkie, but she's standing upright like a Christmas tree, so I'm about decorate her with baubles and a star! The pic obviously, not the real snake...


 
Haha yup I am sure I will. 

Haha bless her. It would be a bit mean decorating her while she is trying to eat!


----------



## andaroo

i have a froggy crush on manda also :blush: i think she is thhhhhhhhhhfffffffabulous :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL.

Matt you have competition.

Come on guys, it's not as if she has a boyfriend who posts here or anything.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> i have a froggy crush on manda also :blush: i think she is thhhhhhhhhhfffffffabulous :flrt:


Aww Andy I had no idea! :flrt: I'm honoured!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone fancy pls k thx bai.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone fancy pls k thx bai.


Accept my fb request you absolute w*nker.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Oh and evening guys.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Accept my fb request you absolute w*nker.


Srsly dont have one.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone fancy pls k thx bai.


Was there meant to be a 'me' in that sentence? I love the word fancy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Srsly dont have one.


hahaha screw you then


----------



## ipreferaflan

My job at the library finishes 2 weeks today. Depressing.
Applying for a job as a farm workhand.


----------



## manda88

Does that mean you have to shovel s*** and stick your hands up birth canals?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Does that mean you have to shovel s*** and stick your hands up birth canals?


OHHHHYES!

It's mainly an 'educational' farm funded by the council. The animals aren't really used for food. Sits well with me.

I'll have to show kids around, explain things and maintain the farm. Sounds pretty fun.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL.
> 
> Matt you have competition.
> 
> Come on guys, it's not as if she has a boyfriend who posts here or anything.


Your right Morgan she does.

Mwhahaha she is all mine and I don't share. :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your right Morgan she does.
> 
> Mwhahaha she is all mine and I don't share. :2thumb::lol2:


Mate, sorry to tell you this but everyone in the phib section has had a go on manda88.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> hahaha screw you then


No srsly, you probably added my old account?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your right Morgan she does.
> 
> Mwhahaha she is all mine and I don't share. :2thumb::lol2:


It's not manda I want. Know what I mean?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> No srsly, you probably added my old account?


:censor:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> :censor:


OMG. It's not coming up. Are you retarded?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Mate, sorry to tell you this but everyone in the phib section has had a go on manda88.


I haven't done you yet, actually. You're last on my list!



Morgan Freeman said:


> It's not manda I want. Know what I mean?


Matt is actually quite popular with the gay community, would you believe.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha got it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Matt is actually quite popular with the gay community, would you believe.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I haven't done you yet, actually. You're last on my list!


Save the best fo' last


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flirting must stop now k thx.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flirting must stop now k thx.


Okay, Big Boy. Purrrrrr


----------



## Morgan Freeman

When's DF fa reals?

I need to a) convince caz a blanca I need a new viv b) build one


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> When's DF fa reals?
> 
> I need to a) convince caz a blanca I need a new viv b) build one


January.

Who is coming?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> January.
> 
> Who is coming?


Me....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Me....


and Me, Manda and Matt.

All the Ms.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> and Me, Manda and Matt.
> 
> All the Ms.


Do you have a definite date? Would be good to get a couple more people along....


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you have a definite date? Would be good to get a couple more people along....


WHY? WHAT'S WRONG WITH US?

When are you free?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> WHY? WHAT'S WRONG WITH US?
> 
> When are you free?


Whenever.


----------



## manda88

Yeah Jan would be good. Saturday 8th? Or later for when people get paid?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I get paid just before xmas then not until the 30th Jan.....


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just for the record, I don't fancy any of you...:whistling2:

Just spent a couple of hours being one of the 'Designated Grown-ups' at an LGBT youth club Winter Ball- not my idea of a fun Friday night, but actually it was ok. It's really cool seeing young gay kids being able to just be themselves, in a way I never could have at that age.


----------



## _jake_

Manda aint all that tbh.


*hides*




The dartfrog meet sounds fun, how are you all going to fit on one. After all they are quite small


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Yeah Jan would be good. Saturday 8th? Or later for when people get paid?


Sounds good to me!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I get paid just before xmas then not until the 30th Jan.....


Ah.



Ron Magpie said:


> Just for the record, I don't fancy any of you...:whistling2:
> 
> Just spent a couple of hours being one of the 'Designated Grown-ups' at an LGBT youth club Winter Ball- not my idea of a fun Friday night, but actually it was ok. It's really cool seeing young gay kids being able to just be themselves, in a way I never could have at that age.


HOW YOUNG ARE THESE GAY KIDS? haha


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> *HOW YOUNG ARE THESE GAY KIDS? haha*


Mid-to-late teens, most of them. In my work, I deal with 16- 25-year-olds.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Mid-to-late teens, most of them. In my work, I deal with 16- 25-year-olds.


Ah I see.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.
> 
> 
> 
> HOW YOUNG ARE THESE GAY KIDS? haha


Not just the gays the ******, bi's and trannys too!! thats what LGBT stands for!

I'll never forget the day a fierce tranny pushed by my friends hot sister and strutted her ass implants down the street. We were like OH NO SHE DIDNT!

Do you deal with transsexuals like these Ron?


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> Not just the gays the ******, bi's and trannys too!! thats what LGBT stands for!
> 
> I'll never forget the day a fierce tranny pushed by my friends hot sister and strutted her ass implants down the street. We were like OH NO SHE DIDNT!
> 
> Do you deal with transsexuals like these Ron?


I deal with trans people, yes. I also work with some as colleagues, and have some as friends. It's not as wierd as you might think.

BTW '*****' and 'Tranny' are *not* nice words.


----------



## andaroo

i dont think its weird at all. I would befriend a tranny for sure, just haven't met one yet. I have seen alot of older unconvincing ones, and i feel like going up to them and saying if your going to be a woman atleast make an effort and look convincing! I know if i was a tranny I'd be a fierce queen thats for sure


----------



## andaroo

my friend knew this blind girl at college called emily who had a boyfriend and liked men but wanted to be a man. She met up with her several months later and she had a beard and was called Jeff.
Confusing stuff


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah, it can be confusing!:lol2: But I'm serious, please don't say 'tranny'- say 'trans'. It's much less offensive!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I know a transvestite called Bruce who comes into the library EVERY day. He calls himself a tranny all the time and his alter-ego is Phaedra Kelly. He looks absolutely dreadful when he dresses up and he always tells me stories about all his transvestite friends.
I don't understand why the majority seem to think women wear huge curly wigs and disgusting floral dresses...


----------



## RhianB87

I would be up for going to dart frog  I cant buy anything more but it would be interesting to have a look around. 

Where abouts is it?


----------



## REDDEV1L

WANT !!!
Albino Bufo Woodhousii.... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Same American place has Albino Bombina Variegatus too


----------



## stewie m

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: spurs


----------



## Jezza84

Just got back from getting some more frogs :2thumb:

3 x Dendrobates Tinctorius Brazils!!!!

Will upload some pics in a bit


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jezza84 said:


> Just got back from getting some more frogs :2thumb:
> 
> 3 x Dendrobates Tinctorius Brazils!!!!
> 
> Will upload some pics in a bit


I also have just got back from getting some frogs.

3x ranitomeya fantastica. Thanks to spanner. He has a lovely collection.

Manda will put pics up shortly.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Manda aint all that tbh.
> 
> 
> *hides*


I....I thought you loved me....


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I....I thought you loved me....


I said I loathed you!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I said I loathed you!:lol2:


 Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

also want!!


----------



## richie.b

REDDEV1L said:


> image
> 
> WANT !!!
> Albino Bufo Woodhousii.... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> Same American place has Albino Bombina Variegatus too


Peregrine had albino bufo woodhousii listed a couple of weeks ago so theyre available somewhere in this country, not cheap though if i remember right


----------



## andaroo

my pacman only moves after it has done a HUGE poo it was rank the size of a cat poo had to remove it and flush it down the bog! Skatty frog


----------



## REDDEV1L

richie.b said:


> Peregrine had albino bufo woodhousii listed a couple of weeks ago so theyre available somewhere in this country, not cheap though if i remember right


Interesting....I'll have to play the wating game then...Wait til some UKCB come up for sale...lol


----------



## stewie m

i have bad wind


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i have bad wind


Ditto.

I like to sit on our wooden floor and listen to it echo.


----------



## _jake_

I love farting in baths.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto.
> 
> I like to sit on our wooden floor and listen to it echo.


ha ha ha 

havnt tride that i have a wooden floor in my room


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> I love farting in baths.


 
thats quit good :lol2:


----------



## colinm

_jake_ said:


> I love farting in baths.


D.I.Y.Jacuzzi


----------



## Ron Magpie

Am I the only one who thinks there might be more interesting things to talk about on OTB than scatological functions?


----------



## richie.b

REDDEV1L said:


> Interesting....I'll have to play the wating game then...Wait til some UKCB come up for sale...lol


these were cb babies and would have proberbly been bought by a few shops, i think if you email peregrine they might even tell you whos selling them
peregrine are wholesale and sell to shops in case you didnt know :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Farting in the bath makes it smell even worse than it already would have done, but farting on wooden floors is brilliant, especially if you've got people living in the flat under yours wondering what the hell that noise is.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I once nearly got a detention at school for farting during an RE lesson.
Simply because it was SO loud* and I was in fits of laughter he thought it was a fake. Of course, the whole class was in hysterics :lol2:

*We had those awful wooden chairs with a 'flap' of wood at the back which vibrated and amplified the sound.


Other note..I dunno what it is but im always on the lookout for albinos. Not the common ones like ACF's and horned frogs but the ones you don't see like the above bufo and bombina.
Also always on the lookout at the local ponds for them... I think i'd break my own rule (of only removing tadpoles/recently morphed from the wild) as it'd be in the best interests of said albino if I did so. 

Local ponds which are having big work done, ie apparently they've dug another 6 ponds (2 'sets' of 3) "for newts and tadpoles and things" (Dog walkers words not mine) and they're deepening one and fencing off another.
STILL yet to see any newt there tho, and apprently the area has all 3.


----------



## Alex M

richie.b said:


> these were cb babies and would have proberbly been bought by a few shops, i think if you email peregrine they might even tell you whos selling them
> peregrine are wholesale and sell to shops in case you didnt know :2thumb:


If i remember rightly Richie, Peregines albino woodhousii juveniles would have retailed at around £99 each, but they did shift them so they're out there somewhere!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morning toads.
What's going down in the phib section today?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Morning toads.
> What's going down in the phib section today?


Your face!!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your face!!!!


SICK.

I want to be in a screamo band so bayud.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> SICK.
> 
> I want to be in a screamo band so bayud.


Make one then. Its not difficult, bit of music and some weird(you) screaming, anybody can do it!!!:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Make one then. Its not difficult, bit of music and some weird(you) screaming, anybody can do it!!!:lol2:


Yes. It really is that simple.

I need to find a drummer, guitarist, bassist, maybe another guitarist.

We all need to like the same sort of music and live near each other.

It's difficult.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes. It really is that simple.
> 
> I need to find a drummer, guitarist, bassist, maybe another guitarist.
> 
> We all need to like the same sort of music and live near each other.
> 
> It's difficult.


Your clearly making it difficult, just pick up some hobo's give them some instruments. DONE.

Or, be a bit different and you can be the drummer and lead singer, nobody does that. Might be quite difficult though. Then anybody can play a bass, Its four strings then there are loads of guitarists out there.

DONE.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Your clearly making it difficult, just pick up some hobo's give them some instruments. DONE.
> 
> Or, be a bit different and you can be the drummer and lead singer, nobody does that. Might be quite difficult though. Then anybody can play a bass, Its four strings then there are loads of guitarists out there.
> 
> DONE.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Aaron Gillespie from Underoath does that.

Plus screamo is quite difficult to play on guitar!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Aaron Gillespie from Underoath does that.
> 
> Plus screamo is quite difficult to play on guitar!


I don't know who he is sooooo meh.

Well get Matt Bellamy to teach them then. He can play anything on a guitar.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I don't know who he is sooooo meh.
> 
> Well get Matt Bellamy to teach them then. He can play anything on a guitar.


Except things that sound good.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Except things that sound good.


:censor: off, he is insane, I never know you could get soooo many sounds out of a guitar. Anyway what do you know, you want to set up a terrible screamo band. rah rah rah screaming rahhhhhhhhh. 

Thats is some talent you need there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

But seriously, Matt Bellamy is a god on a guitar. Face it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> :censor: off, he is insane, I never know you could get soooo many sounds out of a guitar. Anyway what do you know, you want to set up a terrible screamo band. rah rah rah screaming rahhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Thats is some talent you need there :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> But seriously, Matt Bellamy is a god on a guitar. Face it.


Honestly, I guarantee Muse is easier to play than most screamo and I WOULD know because I PLAY guitar.

All he does is use an insane amount of effects. He's not a guitar god he just knows how to use effects pedals.

Also, I've seen Muse live at the IOW festival. They bored me to tears. I think I ended up going to another stage and watching the Sugababes.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Honestly, I guarantee Muse is easier to play than most screamo and I WOULD know because I PLAY guitar.
> 
> All he does is use an insane amount of effects. He's not a guitar god he just knows how to use effects pedals.
> 
> Also, I've seen Muse live at the IOW festival. They bored me to tears. I think I ended up going to another stage and watching the Sugababes.


You have no taste in music. I disown you. Now when we go to Dartfrog all that is going to be playing is hours of MUSE. I would love to go and see them live. 

Everyone always says how amazing they are live so you know nothing. I bet you like Wagner on X-Factor don't you.:devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You have no taste in music. I disown you. Now when we go to Dartfrog all that is going to be playing is hours of MUSE. I would love to go and see them live.
> 
> Everyone always says how amazing they are live so you know nothing. I bet you like Wagner on X-Factor don't you.:devil:


It was just like listening to a CD really really loudly.

I like Cher.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> It was just like listening to a CD really really loudly.
> 
> I like Cher.


That's because they can sing live and don't need editing software. Anyway, Cher is OK but I dont like her rapping, she has a good voice though. She annoys me though with her stupid dancing, trousers and grimacing.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That's because they can sing live and don't need editing software. Anyway, Cher is OK but I dont like her rapping, she has a good voice though. She annoys me though with her stupid dancing, trousers and grimacing.


Yeah. It was quite impressive just a bit dull. They didn't speak between songs or anything.
They do use enhancing effects in the studio. They just use them live too.

Cher is hot and amazing. She's probably the only person on X-factor I've EVER liked. It's usually populated by forgettables.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Chris Cornell, greatest singer ever.


----------



## manda88

I cannot BELIEVE that Wagner has got through again on the X Factor, Cheryl looked proper angry!! I'm impressed that Cher can sing while crying!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I cannot BELIEVE that Wagner has got through again on the X Factor, Cheryl looked proper angry!! I'm impressed that Cher can sing while crying!


I'm going to sneak in Wagner on continuous loop for your Hamm trip...


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm going to sneak in Wagner on continuous loop for your Hamm trip...


Dear God, no!! mg:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

STFU about X factor.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> STFU about X factor.


Ok, let's chat about _I'm a Non-entity, Get me a Career_!


----------



## ipreferaflan

What film should I watch tonight, chaps?


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> What film should I watch tonight, chaps?


Mean Girls! It's full of lols


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> Mean Girls! It's full of lols


Mate.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> mate.


what?


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> what?


You love that film.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> You love that film.


its so hilarious im actually gonna watch it now


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> What film should I watch tonight, chaps?


How was 'Bill's Big Banana', any good? And Flan, Cher's got a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp whilst licking p155 off a nettle, not good... But our Cheryl on the other hand


----------



## manda88

Alex M said:


> How was 'Bill's Big Banana', any good? And Flan, *Cher's got a face like a bulldog chewing a wasp whilst licking p155 off a nettle*, not good... But our Cheryl on the other hand


THANK YOU!!!! Someone that has eyes!! She seriously must apply her make up with a trowel.
Egypt tomorrow!! You guys get a break from us for a whole week, I bet you're all looking forward to it more than we are! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bye have fun bye.


----------



## manda88

Not going yet you slag, flight is tomorrow morning at 9.10am from Gatwick, gotta get up at about 5am! :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bye don't do anything I would etc etc


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bye don't do anything I would etc etc


Don't do anything you would do?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Don't do anything I wouldn't enjoy...


----------



## manda88

We're not planning on doing much anyway really, I've semi-booked a trip to a place called Giftun Island where you go snorkeling and posisbly swimming with dolphins, and a trip where we go quadbiking 35km into the desert to see some village, and then ride camels back at sunset! Looking forward to the ridiculous amount of photos I'm going to take!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. Agree with you on ickle Cher, by the way- her make up must be amazingly water-proof given how much she blubs. Maybe it's gorrilla glue and grout????:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Probably, it's those facial expressions she makes when she sings that look like she's about to headbutt someone that gets me, she is a good singer but I just don't like her as a person very much.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> We're not planning on doing much anyway really, I've semi-booked a trip to a place called Giftun Island where you go snorkeling and posisbly swimming with dolphins, and a trip where we go quadbiking 35km into the desert to see some village, and then ride camels back at sunset! Looking forward to the ridiculous amount of photos I'm going to take!


Bedouin? They're really interesting. God knows how they survuve out in the desert.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bedouin? They're really interesting. God knows how they survuve out in the desert.


Yep, them! Did you book your trip out there or beforehand? I've found a company where I can book it now but they want 50% deposit in advance, I've tried transferring the money over like three times and it declines it every time, I might call the bank to make sure it definitely hasn't gone through. At this rate I'm just gonna have to book the trips when we get there. Did you go to Giftun Island as well?


----------



## ipreferaflan

Cher is gorgeous. She wouldn't be if she didn't sing. Her audition makes me melt.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yep, them! Did you book your trip out there or beforehand? I've found a company where I can book it now but they want 50% deposit in advance, I've tried transferring the money over like three times and it declines it every time, I might call the bank to make sure it definitely hasn't gone through. At this rate I'm just gonna have to book the trips when we get there. Did you go to Giftun Island as well?


Always book out there. 

Nah I didn't, we all had the craps after 3 days so didn't get to do much after that.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Cher is gorgeous. She wouldn't be if she didn't sing. Her audition makes me melt.


Is melt code for jizz?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Always book out there.
> 
> Nah I didn't, we all had the craps after 3 days so didn't get to do much after that.


Great! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Someone talk.


----------



## Alex M

manda88 said:


> Is melt code for jizz?
> 
> 
> 
> Great! :2thumb:


Ahaha! Have fun in Egypt you two - Make sure you photo EVERY amphibian and reptile you see - Look forward to the pics!


----------



## manda88

Thanks, Al! Not sure whether we'll really see anything where we are, maybe a few lizards, but I wouldn't know where to look for phibs!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Thanks, Al! Not sure whether we'll really see anything where we are, maybe a few lizards, but I wouldn't know where to look for phibs!


You'll be looking for the Egyptian Uromastyx.


----------



## manda88

Are they just roaming around everywhere, then? I'll be on the lookout for them! Their claws hurt.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Are they just roaming around everywhere, then? I'll be on the lookout for them! Their claws hurt.


Didn't see one. They call them dab tails.

Saw loads of Iguanas in mexico though!


----------



## manda88

I'll just keep my eyes peeled for anything, the desert is directly behind our hotel so we can have a wander round there I guess.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'll just keep my eyes peeled for anything, the desert is directly behind our hotel so we can have a wander round there I guess.


The desert is everywhere.


----------



## manda88

It's not in the sea or in the buildings.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> It's not in the sea or in the buildings.


It's (queue disney music) UNDER THE SEAAAAAAAAA

and the buildings are MADE OF IT !!!!

:lol2::lol2:

Oh and...

http://www.biomapegypt.org/biodiversity/wildlife/Reptiles.html

We want photo's of everything on that list :2thumb:


Only 2 amphibs....well that stinks..lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It's not in the sea or in the buildings.


Ok ok!

There is a lot of desert in Egypt!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> It's (queue disney music) UNDER THE SEAAAAAAAAA
> 
> and the buildings are MADE OF IT !!!!
> 
> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> Egypt's Biodiversity / Wild Life
> 
> We want photo's of everything on that list :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Only 2 amphibs....well that stinks..lol


I've got my work cut out!!

"Among the 36 snake species, nine are poisonous and a further nine are rear-fanged snakes that are also poisonous although they are less of a risk for humans due to the necessity of getting part of the victim to the back of their jaws in order to inject venom"

Bloody idiots, you'd think that if they've written that they inject venom that they'd know that the snakes will be venomous and not poinsonous, dumb arses.
I'll be taking at least one camera wherever I go so hopefully if I see something then I'll be able to whip it out in time to get a pic!


----------



## andaroo

Manda are you going to see the pyramids?
You have to be really careful of what you eat while over there!! Everyone I know who's been there got really bad stomachs and u know what that means! a whole lotta ring sting! :lol2:
My friends went and did all the pyramid stuff they said they drunk sooo much water and never had to pee once cos they just sweat it out in the 50 degree heat!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

We had highs of 42 and at night it was still in the mid 30s.


----------



## stewie m

hospital waiting rooms suck


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Manda are you going to see the pyramids?
> You have to be really careful of what you eat while over there!! Everyone I know who's been there got really bad stomachs and u know what that means! a whole lotta ring sting! :lol2:
> My friends went and did all the pyramid stuff they said they drunk sooo much water and never had to pee once cos they just sweat it out in the 50 degree heat!


Nah they're quite far away, if we'd been going for 2 weeks then we would have done. We've basically been told not to eat any salad or fruit when we're there, or boiled eggs! One of my colleagues has been there quite a few times so he knows a lot about it. We've got some little bottles of anti bacterial hand gel too for when we handle their money, cos apparently they just shove their money wherever!
We had horrendous tummy problems when we went to Kenya last year, so I'm prepared for it to be similar to that, fingers crossed it won't be, cos it really was awful!
We're just gonna be spending most of our time at the hotel to be honest, they've got quite a lot of activities to do there and we're only really planning on going out on two days if we can find somewhere to book them. Can't wait!!


----------



## _jake_

I'm singing in the shooooower!


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> I'm singing in the shooooower!


u sure thats the only thing your doin


----------



## RobM

_jake_ said:


> I'm singing in the shooooower!


How do you keep your laptop dry?


----------



## RhianB87

Can clawed frogs live with fish, Having a nosy on preloved and theres a few tanks for sale with fish and "albino frogs" which I am guessing are clawed frogs


----------



## REDDEV1L

As long as the fish don't have fancy tails etc and as long as they're too big to be eaten then they probably can. 
The guy I got my B.Regularis from had one and he said it terrorised everything, ate most of his fish and ate an apple snail (left the shell tho). The only thing it didn't eat was an angel and something else, but he said it chases the angel fish round the tank sometimes trying to eat it.

Ron is probably the one to talk to tho.

I wouldnt mind some, but they grow too big and need too much space for my liking...hense my ADF's.


----------



## Ron Magpie

X laevis (which all the available albinos I've seen are) will eventually eat everything that isn't *really* big- one of mine once ate a medium-sized goldfish! I currently have swordtails in with my X tropicalis- I've done this, reasonably successfully before, although netting out any young is a good idea, unless the tank is really well planted. Tropicalis are a lot smaller than laevis, although a lot bigger than ADFs.

@Jake: naughty child! if you get an electric shock, who's going to be sorry? Huh? Huh?:devil:

@ Stewie: Why are you in a waiting room?:gasp:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> X laevis (which all the available albinos I've seen are) will eventually eat everything that isn't *really* big- one of mine once ate a medium-sized goldfish! I currently have swordtails in with my X tropicalis- I've done this, reasonably successfully before, although netting out any young is a good idea, unless the tank is really well planted. Tropicalis are a lot smaller than laevis, although a lot bigger than ADFs.
> 
> @Jake: naughty child! if you get an electric shock, who's going to be sorry? Huh? Huh?:devil:
> 
> @ Stewie: Why are you in a waiting room?:gasp:


have to have a blood test every 6 months


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> have to have a blood test every 6 months[/QUOTEYou should bring a book.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> stewie m said:
> 
> 
> 
> have to have a blood test every 6 months[/QUOTEYou should bring a book.
> 
> 
> 
> i now but never think about wen i go lol
> 
> depends on time of day u go some times u can be like 3rd in line or 20 in
> line bet then some time if u go the same time ever time i a lot busyer than others
Click to expand...


----------



## stewie m

hmmmmmmmmmm just relised i could make space for more vivs 

could probly get a way with 3 of the 90x45x60 eo terras or if i went for the 45s i could have more 

so watch this space


----------



## _jake_

my laptop is built into the shower


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> my laptop is built into the shower


flash git


----------



## sambridge15

31 people viewing the phib section.....didnt no there was that many of us in total :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

sambridge15 said:


> 31 people viewing the phib section.....didnt no there was that many of us in total :lol2:


probly is just that most only look unlike us regulers


----------



## ipreferaflan

Manda facebook'd me to say goodbye to you all as she's now on her way to Egypt and couldn't get on rfuk.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bye Mattanda!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> my laptop is built into the shower


My shower head came off this morning, I think there's too much pressure.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I spent £40 on wood and decor the other day. Should be arriving this morning.
MIGHT ALERADY BE HERE.

I want to go home


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My fishy tank is almost ready for da fish.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> My fishy tank is almost ready for da fish.


Wot fish r u getting?

I'm sick of all the threads about 'WHERE HAS DA LIZAD SEXYUN GON 2?!'


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Wot fish r u getting?
> 
> I'm sick of all the threads about 'WHERE HAS DA LIZAD SEXYUN GON 2?!'


I'm getting some cherry shrimp then I will think about fish. Maybe a dwarf puffer.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bye Mattanda!


 Lol. Our very own 'Brangelina'!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

And I'm not showing any pics cos it's algae city.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm getting some cherry shrimp then I will think about fish. Maybe a dwarf puffer.


DO IT!

Puffers are aweserm.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can guarantee at some point it becomes a small vivarium.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Puffers need their own species tank, ad they will nip at other fish and will eventually kill them. The shrimps especially will be at risk.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Puffers need their own species tank, ad they will nip at other fish and will eventually kill them. The shrimps especially will be at risk.


I'll give him a muzzle.


----------



## ipreferaflan

All library staff had a big meeting yesterday about the future of the service (what with budget cuts and all that) and someone has LEAKED what was said in the meeting to the local news blog. It's mad. My manager has been told to ask everyone if it was them apparently.


----------



## SilverSky

the pygmy puffers are ok, i have one, its about 2cm and lives fine with other small fish


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> All library staff had a big meeting yesterday about the future of the service (what with budget cuts and all that) and someone has LEAKED what was said in the meeting to the local news blog. It's mad. My manager has been told to ask everyone if it was them apparently.


Jeez! was it something really newsworthy?? Do you think BBC news and Sky are going to come running to splash it all around the world?! :thumb:
ps peeps since Amanda has seen fit to abandon you all I might steal her place...... :2thumb:


----------



## furryjen

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Puffers need their own species tank, ad they will nip at other fish and will eventually kill them. The shrimps especially will be at risk.


Actually they should have their own tank cos they like a different water quality to most fish rather than them being bad tempered and mean. They need salt and rather brackish water quality. They're a very rewarding fish to have, really friendly and will welcome you home!!


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Our very own 'Brangelina'!:2thumb:


Hahahahahahahahaha I can't believe you lot call them that!!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's my name for them, easier than saying it seperately.


----------



## ipreferaflan

furryjen said:


> Jeez! was it something really newsworthy?? Do you think BBC news and Sky are going to come running to splash it all around the world?! :thumb:
> ps peeps since Amanda has seen fit to abandon you all I might steal her place...... :2thumb:


It's pretty big stuff. Thing is it's going to be an absolute nightmare until the library service publically announce something because we're going to have people panicking all over the place.
Blarg.


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> It's pretty big stuff. Thing is it's going to be an absolute nightmare until the library service publically announce something because we're going to have people panicking all over the place.
> Blarg.


Hmmm this sounds infact rather serious. I'm not sure I will like this news. :whip:


----------



## ipreferaflan

furryjen said:


> Hmmm this sounds infact rather serious. I'm not sure I will like this news. :whip:


Well my contract runs out a week on Friday anyway, so I'm out regardless of what happens. Look out all animal-based jobs on the IOW because FLAN is going to get 'em.


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> Actually they should have their own tank cos they like a different water quality to most fish rather than them being bad tempered and mean. They need salt and rather brackish water quality. They're a very rewarding fish to have, really friendly and will welcome you home!!


Dwarf puffers are completely freshwater and can be kept in a community quite successfuly. Providing territories, fast moving tank mates and you'll be fine. Though it is best to keep them in a species tank.

F8s require brackish and get slightly bigger. Green Spotted are brackish as young and fully marine once mature. :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

OMG 10 mins of annoying bank music is enough to make my head explode!!!!!!

Good news is I should have the money back in my account within 48hrs.
Weird news is the freaks who skimmed my card didn't get my pin...why go to the trouble of fitting a skimmer to a cash machine at the busiest supermarket in Newcastle and not rigging a cam to get pin numbers..:lol2:

Probably alot easier to get a card reader onto the machine without being seen I suppose


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> Dwarf puffers are completely freshwater and can be kept in a community quite successfuly. Providing territories, fast moving tank mates and you'll be fine. Though it is best to keep them in a species tank.
> 
> F8s require brackish and get slightly bigger. Green Spotted are brackish as young and fully marine once mature. :2thumb:



I love the green spotted ones!!! Puffer fish generally are flippin' awesome!!!:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might not get one, I dunno.

Today is dragging so much it hurts.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might not get one, I dunno.
> 
> Today is dragging so much it hurts.



Get rainbows!!!! they're wicked!! Ooh I can give you some bristlenose catfish if you like?? Got a load of babies at the moment the biggest are about an inch long! :flrt:

Agreed though - I blame Amanda....... I'm going to go and play with her frogs and snakes. Ooh and spot the fants!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ewww catfish! Haha. They're ugly.


----------



## stewie m

hmmmmmmmm intresting a 90 45 60 exo a 60 45 60 a 45 45 60

or 3 60 45 60s

this is what i have space for 

not sure about a 45 45 60 as thers nothing u can really put in them


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get the big one.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get the big one.


what 3x 60 45 60s i have space for 3 vivs eaither 3 of thes or one each of the others


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What frogs do ya want?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> What frogs do ya want?


loads 

not sure what i would have yet was just looking at what space i had 

in thinking mabe the 3x 60 45 60s are the best option


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> loads
> 
> not sure what i would have yet was just looking at what space i had
> 
> in thinking mabe the 3x 60 45 60s are the best option


Yeah I reckon so. That's a bit of £££££££.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I reckon so. That's a bit of £££££££.


yeah i now 

but i cant see the point in going 45 45 60s to small 

i could probly just a bout get away with 2x 90 45 60 and 1 60 45 60


----------



## stewie m

have exo terras gone up in price majerly im sure i paid £80 for my 90 45 60 now 184 with out light lid


----------



## RobM

stewie m said:


> have exo terras gone up in price majerly im sure i paid £80 for my 90 45 60 now 184 with out light lid


Less than £162 here: Exo Terra Terrariums | Net Pet Shop


----------



## RobM

RobM said:


> Less than £162 here: Exo Terra Terrariums | Net Pet Shop


Scrap that less than £137 here: Exo Terra Terrarium 90x45x60cm [0015561226141/a] - £136.95 : ArkPetsOnline.co.uk


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might not get one, I dunno.
> 
> Today is dragging so much it hurts.


You got da edge. So if you want something different look at Killifish:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> You got da edge. So if you want something different look at Killifish:no1:


I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## andaroo

Can you see my blinking frog avatar?


----------



## Jezza84

andaroo said:


> Can you see my blinking frog avatar?


no. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah it's crap.


----------



## REDDEV1L

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Just come across these pics of some Golden Sedge Reed Frogs my local has for sale...

















They've got marbled reeds and peacock reeds too......erm...How big a tank would i need for a cpl ? :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

furryjen said:


> Actually they should have their own tank cos they like a different water quality to most fish rather than them being bad tempered and mean. They need salt and rather brackish water quality. They're a very rewarding fish to have, really friendly and will welcome you home!!


Depends what puffers you go for, but the really dwarf puffers come in at ph7 water ..but most of the others like the green or figure 8's need brackish


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lizard keepers need to be kept singly; otherwise they will tear each other into bloody gobbets.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Just come across these pics of some Golden Sedge Reed Frogs my local has for sale...
> 
> image image
> 
> They've got marbled reeds and peacock reeds too......erm...How big a tank would i need for a cpl ? :lol2:


Amazingly, this is one frog that does well in the 30x30x45... :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

RobM said:


> Scrap that less than £137 here: Exo Terra Terrarium 90x45x60cm [0015561226141/a] - £136.95 : ArkPetsOnline.co.uk


 
still expensive wen im pretty sure i paid 80 for my 90 45 60 fromm 888 reptiles


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> still expensive wen im pretty sure i paid 80 for my 90 45 60 fromm 888 reptiles


The exo I have my eye on for my goldens in a local shop is 45x45x60. it's up for £75.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My musk turtle is dumb...
YouTube - George fail


----------



## Jezza84

nice one jazzy :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It made me laugh so much when he did it! He's such a nosey lil thing. Just to add, hes fine and was unharmed :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Morning!


----------



## REDDEV1L

OMFG....Was lookin for a pic for Morgs thread...and came across this !!!

Not gonna direct link as its a bit risque...

Gasguito: Nova espécie encontrada


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> The exo I have my eye on for my goldens in a local shop is 45x45x60. it's up for £75.


If you are after a viv with those dimensions Ron, get a ZooMed. That's the biggest they do, but they are way better made than exos.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> You keep tetras with your musks? Don't they get nommed?


Nope, none of the fish do. Not even a nibble


----------



## ipreferaflan

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My musk turtle is dumb...
> YouTube - George fail


You keep tetras with your musks? Don't they get nommed?


----------



## Pipkin28

'Lo

Anyone fancy a job at Chester Zoo??

Environmentjob.co.uk: Keeper - Herpetology

Environmentjob.co.uk: Senior Keeper - Herpetology


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ipreferaflan said:


> You keep tetras with your musks? Don't they get nommed?


I already answered :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My homebrew kit is here. Oh yes!


----------



## stewie m

i just changed my fbt viv around a bit 

looks really good now u no


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> If you are after a viv with those dimensions Ron, get a ZooMed. That's the biggest they do, but they are way better made than exos.
> 
> Ade


Only problem is, I don't bank online, I don't order online abd I don't pay online- call it my kink.

The exo is in a local(ish) shop- they tend to sell tanks/viv for less than everyone else locally.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Only problem is, I don't bank online, *I don't order online abd I don't pay online*- call it my kink.
> 
> The exo is in a local(ish) shop- they tend to sell tanks/viv for less than everyone else locally.


How do you live?!


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> How do you live?!


 
Agreed!

About 90% of all my shopping is done online. The only thing I dont do is food shopping!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe. but I don't have to worry about being scammed online, either!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't have to worry about being mugged.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Today is awful  went out to feed my rabbits and found Jack sat in a pool of blood with fur all round the run. Think a cat got him as he's the one who can be a bit aggressive and gizmo wasn't harmed and the scratches in his ear look like cat claw marks... .. Both bunnies are ok now though and I've bought them inside.  still a bit shakey... Need to go and clean it up in a bit


----------



## Ron Magpie

That's really upsetting- hope he's ok!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm taking him to the vets at 4.20


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Only problem is, I don't bank online, I don't order online abd I don't pay online- call it my kink.
> 
> The exo is in a local(ish) shop- they tend to sell tanks/viv for less than everyone else locally.


 
on line shopping is great u can just sit there with a cup of tea and if u cant find any thing u want its not as bad as going round all the shop for nothing 

sorry jazzy hope he ok


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks, he's acting ok but just want to be on the safe side and get some antibiotics.


----------



## richie.b

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Today is awful  went out to feed my rabbits and found Jack sat in a pool of blood with fur all round the run. Think a cat got him as he's the one who can be a bit aggressive and gizmo wasn't harmed and the scratches in his ear look like cat claw marks... .. Both bunnies are ok now though and I've bought them inside.  still a bit shakey... Need to go and clean it up in a bit


no how you feel hun i went out the other day and found 3 of my ducks killed by a fox, this happened at midday saturday as well i always lock them up before dark and ive got a 6ft wire fence around the garden that the ducks are in, problem is theres loads of foxes where i live and theyll always find a way in.


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> no how you feel hun i went out the other day and found 3 of my ducks killed by a fox, this happened at midday saturday as well i always lock them up before dark and ive got a 6ft wire fence around the garden that the ducks are in, problem is theres loads of foxes where i live and theyll always find a way in.


aww no, sorry to hear that 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Today is awful  went out to feed my rabbits and found Jack sat in a pool of blood with fur all round the run. Think a cat got him as he's the one who can be a bit aggressive and gizmo wasn't harmed and the scratches in his ear look like cat claw marks... .. Both bunnies are ok now though and I've bought them inside.  still a bit shakey... Need to go and clean it up in a bit


Hope he is ok.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> no how you feel hun i went out the other day and found 3 of my ducks killed by a fox, this happened at midday saturday as well i always lock them up before dark and ive got a 6ft wire fence around the garden that the ducks are in, problem is theres loads of foxes where i live and theyll always find a way in.


In the same garden where your shed is?


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> In the same garden where your shed is?


yer but my garden is over 200ft long, so the ducks and chickens are further down, also have two wildlife ponds at the bottom ones 25x15ft and the other 14x14ft all full of frogs newts and toads come spring.
And the shed will become my frogroom again next year im thinking. Also going to be putting in some outdoor enclosures for amphibians next year. :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> yer but my garden is over 200ft long, so the ducks and chickens are further down, also have two wildlife ponds at the bottom ones 25x15ft and the other 14x14ft all full of frogs newts and toads come spring.
> And the shed will become my frogroom again next year im thinking. Also going to be putting in some outdoor enclosures for amphibians next year. :2thumb:


I swear I looked at your garden!


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> I swear I looked at your garden!


:lol2: its in sections the bit you saw with the froghouse had another shed, avery with finches and greenhouse behind and a koi pond then theres a gate that goes into another section dont think you saw that bit, ill have to have a frogmeet when the frogrooms up and running again : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> :lol2: its in sections the bit you saw with the froghouse had another shed, avery with finches and greenhouse behind and a koi pond then theres a gate that goes into another section dont think you saw that bit, ill have to have a frogmeet when the frogrooms up and running again : victory:


Ha that'll be why!

Lucky bugger with a koi pond, I'd kill for one.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha that'll be why!
> 
> Lucky bugger with a koi pond, I'd kill for one.


yer like my koi pond, kept them for years the new pond i built this year down the bottom of the garden was going to be for the koi but i could only get 3 ft deep because of the watertable and theres a lot of herons around here so thats why it became a 25ft wildlife pond, with a 15ft stream and 2 waterfalls, lovely in the summer but more electric :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> :lol2: its in sections the bit you saw with the froghouse had another shed, avery with finches and greenhouse behind and a koi pond then theres a gate that goes into another section dont think you saw that bit, *ill have to have a frogmeet when the frogrooms up and running again* : victory:


 
I think you should! :2thumb:
I can come back to the home country as well


----------



## stewie m

*spotty bottom*


----------



## stewie m

bit more of the dart tank done


----------



## Ron Magpie

Koi always make me hungry- a bit like large ordinary carp or *very* big goldfish- I start to think about stuffing with mint and thyme, with added salt...


I am a bad person...


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Koi always make me hungry- a bit like large ordinary carp or *very* big goldfish- I start to think about stuffing with mint and thyme, with added salt...
> 
> 
> I am a bad person...


yes u r bad fish with no chips u are very bad


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> yes u r bad fish with no chips u are very bad


If I include chips does that make me a good person????:gasp:


----------



## andaroo

Ron Magpie said:


> Koi always make me hungry- a bit like large ordinary carp or *very* big goldfish- I start to think about stuffing with mint and thyme, with added salt...
> 
> 
> I am a bad person...


thought u weren't into fish ron?


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> If I include chips does that make me a good person????:gasp:


kinda i spose lol 

whats wrong with a nice british fish and chips from the chippy spacily wen you at the sea side


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Jack update, He's ok... been to vets, had wounds cleaned and he had a antiobiotic jab, he needs another on monday too. The vet said it was either a rat or cat  my poor baby.


----------



## stewie m

least he ok


----------



## Alex M

richie.b said:


> yer but my garden is over 200ft long, so the ducks and chickens are further down, also have two wildlife ponds at the bottom ones 25x15ft and the other 14x14ft all full of frogs newts and toads come spring.
> And the shed will become my frogroom again next year im thinking. Also going to be putting in some outdoor enclosures for amphibians next year. :2thumb:


How the tads getting on mate, and what did you end up with? Did random sweepings for Ed B and yourself from one of the vats so will be interested to know what you've ended up with me old mucker, Al


----------



## richie.b

Alex M said:


> How the tads getting on mate, and what did you end up with? Did random sweepings for Ed B and yourself from one of the vats so will be interested to know what you've ended up with me old mucker, Al


had some b.variegata up to now Al still got some left to morph so hopefully will get something different
ive sent you a pm buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay, one of my roaches has achieved maturity!:2thumb: I've been a bit worried lately, as they have no heating of their own, just sitting on top of the snake tank, but they seem to be developing ok. Seeing the adult (male), they are pretty def deaths' head roaches- Blaberus craniifer.

@Anderoo: Fish are ok, I've got swordtails in with my clawed frogs, and the boyf has umpteen guppies- but frogs are more interesting.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I now think it was the rabbits fighting that caused Jack's injuries... heard lots of crashing around and went out to find loads of fur in the hutch and Jacks other ear is now all scratched up  So i've had to seperate them and i'm going to pick up another hutch for Jack to live in for the time being. Grumpy bunnies


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I now think it was the rabbits fighting that caused Jack's injuries... heard lots of crashing around and went out to find loads of fur in the hutch and Jacks other ear is now all scratched up  So i've had to seperate them and i'm going to pick up another hutch for Jack to live in for the time being. Grumpy bunnies


O no  Thats a bugger. Hope they manage to become friends again when Jack is all fixed. 


I am stuck on tills today and the bloody exit doors are broken to have to stay open... I am getting soooo cold!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I now think it was the rabbits fighting that caused Jack's injuries... heard lots of crashing around and went out to find loads of fur in the hutch and Jacks other ear is now all scratched up  So i've had to seperate them and i'm going to pick up another hutch for Jack to live in for the time being. Grumpy bunnies


Rabbits are evil.

They try to convince you that they are all cute and cuddley, but it's a front. They're trying to take over the world, mark my words!:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want to go home.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to go home.


 
So do I! Work is rubbish!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Hi all, aint been on in a while been working and playing black ops lol, frogs still doing very well! 

how is everyone? i see you have darts now too morg awesome m8 they are beautiful frogs you got m8.

My frag movie i made for black ops haha :2thumb:

YouTube - TargetAcquired : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisfrog said:


> Hi all, aint been on in a while been working and playing black ops lol, frogs still doing very well!
> 
> how is everyone? i see you have darts now too morg awesome m8 they are beautiful frogs you got m8.
> 
> My frag movie i made for black ops haha :2thumb:
> 
> YouTube - TargetAcquired : victory:


#

Hi, mate, hope the moss is still doing well. Dyu still want some female guppies?


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys just finaly decided to upgrade from my 30 cm to the 45 cm compact top i currently use 1 exo terra 2.0 reptiglow 26w compact what you think i should use for the second?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to go home.


i am home nice and warm with a cup of tea


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> hey guys just finaly decided to upgrade from my 30 cm to the 45 cm compact top i currently use 1 exo terra 2.0 reptiglow 26w compact what you think i should use for the second?


26w daylightbulb. 6500k.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> #
> 
> Hi, mate, hope the moss is still doing well. Dyu still want some female guppies?


 
yeah definatly please m8 : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisfrog said:


> yeah definatly please m8 : victory:


Cool, we'll sort it- still have your number, I think.


Not sure what lighting I'm going to use for the new treefrog tank- I use a halogen desk light over the small one, but I'm not sure that will be enough for the plants in a big set-up.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> 26w daylightbulb. 6500k.


so another reptiglow 2.0


----------



## RhianB87

I brought a car


----------



## _jake_

It's snooooowwwwwiing looooaaaddddsss andddddd myyyyyy dooooooogie is luvvvvvin itttt!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I brought a car


Yay! What flavour? Are we going to have to rescue you when you break down, or are you going to ferry us all to cool 'phibs stuff????


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> It's snooooowwwwwiing looooaaaddddsss andddddd myyyyyy dooooooogie is luvvvvvin itttt!


You live in The Sticks. Civilised people don't have this yet.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> It's snooooowwwwwiing looooaaaddddsss andddddd myyyyyy dooooooogie is luvvvvvin itttt!


My mates got a mute, I can't wait to see him in the snow.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> You live in The Sticks. Civilised people don't have this yet.


im just the other side of the themes in chelmsford proper frosty tho


----------



## _jake_

Its settled and EVERYTHING. Hopefully it snows some more tonight so me and my mute can go out for walkies tomorrow


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Its settled and EVERYTHING. Hopefully it snows some more tonight so me and my mute can go out for walkies tomorrow


Enjoy! :2thumb:

To be honest, I'm hoping Kent misses out this time- travel to my boyfs place is complicated enough as it is.


----------



## _jake_

Look at it the other way. You have an escuse to not bother and stay in your pjs


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No snow here... I'm happy with that for now!


----------



## REDDEV1L

:rant2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay! What flavour? Are we going to have to rescue you when you break down, or are you going to ferry us all to cool 'phibs stuff????


Maybe both 
Its a ford focus, I loves it! Leaving about 2 hours before I start work to get used to driving it!

Nooo I dont want it to snow! Means I cant go out, but my dog loves it (the strange short haired creature) but my poor old cat really suffers


----------



## Ron Magpie

No snow here, yet- I'm hoping it doesn't happen!


----------



## Pipkin28

FallenAngel said:


> Maybe both
> Its a ford focus, I loves it! Leaving about 2 hours before I start work to get used to driving it!
> 
> Nooo I dont want it to snow! Means I cant go out, but my dog loves it (the strange short haired creature) but my poor old cat really suffers


Has anyone given you any tips for driving in snowy conditions?
If not, it helps if you put the car into 2nd gear to move off (rather than first), it helps with traction.... just ease off slowly and if you need to brake, do it slowly..... I was on a patch of black ice once, going down a slight hill, brake pedal was on the floor but I was still moving, though slowly enough to appreciate the fact that I was heading diagonally towards a lovely British racing green jaguar that was parked up :gasp: luckily, my car stopped about an inch away from it :eek4: It was definitely brown trousers time!!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If anyone wants any inch plant gimme a shout. It's taking over, very interested in swaps.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> If anyone wants any inch plant gimme a shout. It's taking over, very interested in swaps.


i have it rampant on my balcony, as well as in several tanks. It's a bit of a weed, to be honest.


----------



## stewie m

i have no snow either not that i mind


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> i have it rampant on my balcony, as well as in several tanks. It's a bit of a weed, to be honest.


A bit? Within 6 weeks half my tank has been covered.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You called?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> A bit? Within 6 weeks half my tank has been covered.


Yeah, it's a good filler.


----------



## stewie m

*bored*


----------



## Krista

Hi,

Lots of snow here....off boarding tomorrow yeahhhh

Jingle Bells :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No snow here... not complaining :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Woke up this morning to a £2500 tax rebate!


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Woke up this morning to a £2500 tax rebate!


 
Lucky b:censor:d!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*pay off debts do not spend on frogs, pay off debts do not spend on frogs*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooo my milk frogs are in PRK!


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> *pay off debts do not spend on frogs, pay off debts do not spend on frogs*


pay of debts...get frogs on credit everybody wins!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> pay of debts...get frogs on credit everybody wins!


Plllurrrrrrp.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Wazzzzzup guys!
Only a week left at work until UNEMPLOYMENT D:

It snowed on the Isle Of Wight today, quite a bit too. But it did naaaaaaat settle.


----------



## Pipkin28

ipreferaflan said:


> Wazzzzzup guys!
> Only a week left at work until UNEMPLOYMENT D:
> 
> It snowed on the Isle Of Wight today, quite a bit too. But it did naaaaaaat settle.


 
Enjoy your last week, I'm sure it'll fly by... 

I'm still looking for a job... got one to apply for, it's a bit of a pay drop (about 5k) from what I'm used to and if I get it, it will mean a 100 mile (there and back) commute every day but at least it's a step in the right direction for what I'm interested in, working in the environmental/wildlife field!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cashed my check in. Yes plz.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cashed my check in. Yes plz.


Are you going to the sensible thing and pay of debts or buy more frogs?

My friend nearly lost out on his rebate. 

He moved out of his old house and because the people who he lived with were filthy the landlord said if they go back and clean all the rubbish up they wont get charged the cleaning fee. He then spotted some mail for him and in it was a £1200 rebate!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Are you going to the sensible thing and pay of debts or buy more frogs?
> 
> My friend nearly lost out on his rebate.
> 
> He moved out of his old house and because the people who he lived with were filthy the landlord said if they go back and clean all the rubbish up they wont get charged the cleaning fee. He then spotted some mail for him and in it was a £1200 rebate!


Definitely paying debts off. I also have my car to sell, still. So should be comfortable soon, it's a MASSIVE weight off my shoulders.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

OMG bring back Mattanda it's dead.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG bring back Mattanda it's dead.


whos dead????

sorted my reflectors got full refund and orderd some more from some were else


----------



## sambridge15

hes guys just wondering i have a ficus pamilia or however its spelt cba to google it :lol2: its really growing amazingly its in a plant pot lodged in expanding foam will it die if it becomes root bound or just stop growing ?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've had plants grow with roots in expanding foam. My ficus pumila has pushed through and is now attached to glass, still growing.


----------



## Pipkin28

sambridge15 said:


> hes guys just wondering i have a ficus pamilia or however its spelt cba to google it :lol2: its really growing amazingly its in a plant pot lodged in expanding foam will it die if it becomes root bound or just stop growing ?


 
You can prune the roots by a third if it's really pot bound and just top up the soil!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> *whos dead????*
> 
> sorted my reflectors got full refund and orderd some more from some were else


OTB- it's srangely silent without Mattanda- we are *nothing* without their domestic chat...


----------



## Pipkin28

stewie m said:


> *whos dead*????
> 
> sorted my reflectors got full refund and orderd some more from some were else


 
The great man himself.....Leslie Neilsen, sad sad day.

and also Irvin Kershner, the director of The Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> OTB- it's srangely silent without Mattanda- we are *nothing* without their domestic chat...


 
yeah it is a bit qiurt on here


----------



## stewie m

orderd a bit more for my dart tanks today

been thinking about moving my fbts into a smaller tank as they dont do any thing there in a 4foot and i never see them move well very rearly they were more active in there 3 foot eaither that or im going to get 2 or 3 more


----------



## stewie m

Pipkin28 said:


> The great man himself.....Leslie Neilsen, sad sad day.
> 
> and also Irvin Kershner, the director of The Empire Strikes Back.


just read this on msn


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> orderd a bit more for my dart tanks today
> 
> been thinking about moving my fbts into a smaller tank as they dont do any thing there in a 4foot and i never see them move well very rearly they were more active in there 3 foot eaither that or im going to get 2 or 3 more


 
I would buy more 

I cant wait till my babies are big enough to go in with the adults. I am fed up of the little :censor: trying to escape whenever I open the tank and they are to small to pick up


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What darts should I get next? Terrestrial.


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I would buy more
> 
> I cant wait till my babies are big enough to go in with the adults. I am fed up of the little :censor: trying to escape whenever I open the tank and they are to small to pick up


would be a shame to put them in a smaller tank mybe after christmas i get some more


----------



## stewie m

found this Poison Dart Frogs | Food Fruit Flies Supplies Vivarium Terrarium Moss Habitats | Wood Vine Cork Tubes | Consultation Sales by Vivarium Concepts some fantastic vivs on there if u need ideas


----------



## Ron Magpie

:censor: snow!:devil: Can't go to work 'cos the trains are :censor:d and this connection is a slow as a very slow thing. Grrrrr.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> :censor: snow!:devil: Can't go to work 'cos the trains are :censor:d and this connection is a slow as a very slow thing. Grrrrr.


we got it here to in essex 


:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump: 
I HAVE REFLECTORS


----------



## _jake_

Snowed lastnight. about 3" worth but has mostly dried up now. More snow on the forecast though


----------



## RhianB87

Its been snowing here all day!!! Which sucks because I am freezing at work and I have to drive home in it!!! I hope my car starts ok.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Spent half an hour digging the car out earlier and parked it on the main road (risking the busses and other loonies hitting it)...Might give us a chance of getting somewhere tomorrow, although unless they re-grit the roads then the car aint gonna get far.
Little bro's school has been shut all week so far but hopefully it'll be open tomorrow ray:

Went all the way to his trampoline club only to find the reason they weren't answering the phone at the sports centre was because it was shut :bash:


----------



## stewie m

any one now how to cut down calathea plants

i have got the house plant expert book pt2 and all the plant i have are in pt1:banghead:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> any one now how to cut down calathea plants
> 
> i have got the house plant expert book pt2 and all the plant i have are in pt1:banghead:


You can't really prune them- If they like the conditions they grow big leaves, end of. You can divide them and replant the smaller off-sets, but eventually they'll grow to the same size. Planting them in small pots may stunt them a bit.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> You can't really prune them- If they like the conditions they grow big leaves, end of. You can divide them and replant the smaller off-sets, but eventually they'll grow to the same size. Planting them in small pots may stunt them a bit.


what it is the crickets have ruind it so i want to cut of the bits they ruind as it looks a mess its only the zebra one or what ever its called


----------



## stewie m

wy do they have to ruin my fave one


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> wy do they have to ruin my fave one


Crickets (and locusts!) have to do this. It's the LAW.

You can cut the damaged leaves off near the base of the stalk- but avoid any 'bulges' that mean a new leaf- cut just above them. The plant will recover in no time!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Crickets (and locusts!) have to do this. It's the LAW.
> 
> You can cut the damaged leaves off near the base of the stalk- but avoid any 'bulges' that mean a new leaf- cut just above them. The plant will recover in no time!:2thumb:


do i cut to wole stem off i got a few with no leaves just a stem lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've come to the conclusion that I definitely suffer from SAD; all my looks and ventures outside today have been really unpleasant, but looking around my living room at the warm, lit, planted tanks cheers me up! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> do i cut to wole stem off i got a few with no leaves just a stem lol


Yep, if no buds just chop it!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I definitely suffer from SAD; all my looks and ventures outside today have been really unpleasant, but looking around my living room at the warm, lit, planted tanks cheers me up! :2thumb:


as long as there not like mine and have plants full of holes lol

just anoyed because there ruind my fave plant in that tank lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> as long as there not like mine and have plants full of holes lol
> 
> just anoyed because there ruind my fave plant in that tank lol


I used to watch leafcutter ants totally strip plants and take all the leaf bits back to their nest. 


The plants recovered- yours will too- I don't want totally perfect plants in my tanks anyway- it looks fake.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I used to watch leafcutter ants totally strip plants and take all the leaf bits back to their nest.
> 
> 
> The plants recovered- yours will too- I don't want totally perfect plants in my tanks anyway- it looks fake.


i left a couple in there just cut off the wose ones

be pretty hard to keep perfect plants in viv with crickets and locuts


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I definitely suffer from SAD; all my looks and ventures outside today have been really unpleasant, but looking around my living room at the warm, lit, planted tanks cheers me up! :2thumb:


I've done that, Just turned on the FBT's like and already have the fish tank on. Hopefully my room will go back to its normal toastiness


----------



## stewie m

im bloted


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Im having some money problems and I've been forced to sell some of my frogs... The only ones I can bare to sell are my horned frogs. My green fantasy and my 'normal but colourful. I'm asking £70 for both with set ups (excluding heat mats)


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Im having some money problems and I've been forced to sell some of my frogs... The only ones I can bare to sell are my horned frogs. My green fantasy and my 'normal but colourful. I'm asking £70 for both with set ups (excluding heat mats)


O no  Sorry to hear that you are having to sell them. 
Hope things start to pick up with your money problems


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks, it's just the vets bill I had to pay out for, Christmas, bills etc  I need a new job  just a bit down at the moment.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks, it's just the vets bill I had to pay out for, Christmas, bills etc  I need a new job  just a bit down at the moment.


Want to see my bum?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Want to see my bum?


can i i will show u mine if u show me yours


----------



## furryjen

Just incase any of you are eagerly awaiting the return of 'Mattanda' the poor poor twosome have been stranded all night as their flight was diverted. I'll let them fill you in as I'm sure Mand will love to but they haven't even made it home yet and they landed at 10 last night 

Stupid bleeping snow :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

At least they managed to get back. This country is useless when it snows. I'm glad we have none down here!


----------



## _jake_

I love you.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> can i i will show u mine if u show me yours


 :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Paul wants his bed.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Paul wants his bed.


Bet they want theirs more!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

furryjen said:


> Bet they want theirs more!!! :whistling2:


I was delayed 24 hours going to Egypt, 22 hours coming back. I also had the bum dribbles.

No sympathy!


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was delayed 24 hours going to Egypt, 22 hours coming back. I also had the bum dribbles.
> 
> No sympathy!


Good god man bad times indeed. you win. hands down. :notworthy:


----------



## REDDEV1L

AARRGGHH
Dunno what to do....

Checked my toads at 10am and it was 3.6'c in the polybox. (@ 1am it was 6.5'c)

I can't physically add anymore insulation, apart from the bottom, the whole tank is entombed in 25mm poly.
I've even taped it to the walls of the garage and done the door with cardboard to plug any holes etc.










Inside the tank there's 3 hides, a 1' polybox filled with moss and dry cocofibre (+ some bark for stability), there's a low above ground hide and there's an underground one.










The one they use is the underground one, this is surrounded by poly except the bottom, has a good amount of earth ontop, then has poly wrapped in a towel ontop of that.











Now the thing is, them being outside isn't doing my already-high (medicated) blood pressure any good, going out 5+ times a day to check the temps and worrying if they're gonna be ok.
I've just been given permission to bring them inside and keep them in the kitchen on the floor beside the dining table.

I wanted them outside so it was more natural for them etc, plus they're quite fat as it is (Although after weighing them last week they've gone from 77g & 74g to 73g & 69g in 4 weeks)
At the moment, they're not in their permanent place, there 'perm' home is across from the frogs on the other side of the garage. The frog tank is a few degrees warmer than the toads, although i've got to remove some more gravel from the water area so they can submerse better. However the frogs are close to the house wall, the toad tank is going to be against the garage wooden 'wall' so I don't suppose it'll be much warmer there than where they are now.

So do I bring them in every year during the winter months and keep them outside in the "summer" 

WHAT DO I DO ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

Bring them in for now, then you have a year to plan for next winter. At least they've been able to hibernate for a bit.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I DO have an approx 18" square poly fishbox I got from my local fish shop...However the boxes I built aren't doing anything for the temps so I can't see how this one would be any different., especially as the polyboxes I built are INSIDE the tank which is essentially another polybox :lol2:

Temps just checked, ambient 3.8'c, polybox 4.8'c and the above ground hide was at 5.8'c. (Wish i'd put a guage in the underground hide :bash




Ron Magpie said:


> Bring them in for now, then you have a year to plan for next winter. At least they've been able to hibernate for a bit.


Yeah I suppose its the best thing all round.

The male hibernated of his own accord in Feb too which was weird...Only stimulus was the changing of the duff 10% for a 2%, then he woke up when I put the new 10% in :lol2:

Considering the frogs are being released in the spring (all things being well), the toads can have their tank and spot which is warmer and seems to hold heat better, plus I can make deep underground hides in the 4fter as its 18 high :2thumb:

Plus as you say I can insulate the whole garage during the year, or build a shelf or get a rack for my bedroom and keep em inside anyway :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

what a boring afternoon that was


----------



## stewie m

man this snow sucks im waiting on stuff


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ah blurghh cough cough blah!

Just turned my co2 on, bubble counter popped off and got a face full of the stuff! PAH.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ah blurghh cough cough blah!
> 
> Just turned my co2 on, bubble counter popped off and got a face full of the stuff! PAH.


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's horrible! Not as bad as the epoxy burns, but not nice.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's horrible! Not as bad as the epoxy burns, but not nice.


i wouldnt now


----------



## manda88

Hi guys!! How's everyone been this past week? I am NOT enjoying the cold, going from 34C in the shade, to -2C here, sucks ass!!
Got loads of pics to go through and sort out, took pics of pretty much everything, like when we went snorkelling, horse riding, quad biking, camel riding, blah blah blah. I also gained a few holiday injuries like when I got stabbed in the foot by some coral, and when I jumped off an 8ft+ high sand dune and landed on my ribs on the handle bars! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Hi guys!! How's everyone been this past week? I am NOT enjoying the cold, going from 34C in the shade, to -2C here, sucks ass!!
> Got loads of pics to go through and sort out, took pics of pretty much everything, like when we went snorkelling, horse riding, quad biking, camel riding, blah blah blah. I also gained a few holiday injuries like when I got stabbed in the foot by some coral, and when I jumped off an 8ft+ high sand dune and landed on my ribs on the handle bars! :lol2:


hello manda sounds like u had a wicked time


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mattanda is back! We're phibs again!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hi guys!! How's everyone been this past week? I am NOT enjoying the cold, going from 34C in the shade, to -2C here, sucks ass!!
> Got loads of pics to go through and sort out, took pics of pretty much everything, like when we went snorkelling, horse riding, quad biking, camel riding, blah blah blah. I also gained a few holiday injuries like when I got stabbed in the foot by some coral, and when I jumped off an 8ft+ high sand dune and landed on my ribs on the handle bars! :lol2:


Yeah its not been nice here 

Glad you had a good time, sounds like loads of fun!


----------



## manda88

I've just realised I said I jumped off a sand dune, it wasn't literally just me jumping off it, I was on a quad at the time!! Needless to say, it bloody hurt, and it's nicely bruised now.
What's everyone been up to?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had a £2500 tax rebate! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Bloody hell nice one!! Managed to sell your car yet? And have you decided whether you're gonna buy a camera or more frogs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Bloody hell nice one!! Managed to sell your car yet? And have you decided whether you're gonna buy a camera or more frogs?


I'm paying off my debts!

No not yet, Why want one? :lol2:

More frogs, I ordered a rack the other day, so I have more viv space! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Nah one car's enough for us for now, unless it miraculously transforms into a diesel Peugeot 306, then we'll have it!
How much more viv space you gonna have?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Nah one car's enough for us for now, unless it miraculously transforms into a diesel Peugeot 306, then we'll have it!
> How much more viv space you gonna have?


One arboreal viv and two 3ft long ones. WIN.


----------



## manda88

Awesome. I see your leucs are a bit braver now! Saw the pic however many pages back!


----------



## _jake_

Like im the only one who knows your heart.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Awesome. I see your leucs are a bit braver now! Saw the pic however many pages back!


Actually, no. I barely see them now. Pretty disappointed tbh.


----------



## manda88

Aww that's a shame. Maybe they'd be happier if there were more of them? Or maybe they just hate you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Two seems enough. I'm sure it will just take time.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Actually, no. I barely see them now. Pretty disappointed tbh.


im like that with my fbts there nothing like what every one says


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> im like that with my fbts there nothing like what every one says


All I can think of is that you and Morg have seriously anti-social frogs!

Yay, Mattanda are back! I can't wait for the next installment of 'Eastsofas'!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Seriously, hope you both had a great time!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> All I can think of is that you and Morg have seriously anti-social frogs!
> 
> Yay, Mattanda are back! I can't wait for the next installment of 'Eastsofas'!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Seriously, hope you both had a great time!:2thumb:


to be honest my whites are more active belive it or not


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda where's the pics!?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm thinking I should judge the 'bum-showing' competition.

In a totally disinterested, impartial way, of course!:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We have snow now... Probably not for long though.


----------



## _jake_

Grrr why are girls so damn complicated. I've spoke to my WE manager and he said it's fine if I stay at home instead and finish some assignments that need to be in. Told mum this morning and shes in a piss. Thinks they're going to stop my WE and the worlds going to cripple around me. I'm never getting married. Ever. EVER.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> All I can think of is that you and Morg have seriously anti-social frogs!
> 
> Yay, Mattanda are back! I can't wait for the next installment of 'Eastsofas'!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Seriously, hope you both had a great time!:2thumb:


Thanks, Ron! :flrt:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda where's the pics!?


I'll get some on this afternoon, there were too many to go through last night and I need to a bit of cropping and deleting before I show them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Grrr why are girls so damn complicated. I've spoke to my WE manager and he said it's fine if I stay at home instead and finish some assignments that need to be in. Told mum this morning and shes in a piss. Thinks they're going to stop my WE and the worlds going to cripple around me. I'm never getting married. Ever. EVER.


That's not girls, that's mums. Once women get to a certain age their brains retard a little.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's not girls, that's mums. Once women get to a certain age their brains retard a little.


She's 34. Blonde and requires help logging into Facebook.


----------



## manda88

Your mum's only 34 and she has trouble using Facebook?! Are you sure she's only 34??? :lol2: How's her health been recently?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> You're mum's only 34 and she has trouble using Facebook?! Are you sure she's only 34??? :lol2: How's her health been recently?


Couple of weeks ago she asked me how to get onto the internet. 
I think she is, maybe 35, I might just go ask her. She's okay bit depressed but don't blame her not being able to work at the moment. She has Iritis at the moment, another illness that she gets from her condition Iritis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia She looks like a zombie.


----------



## manda88

Yeouch that looks uncomfortable! Hope she feels better soon


----------



## _jake_

I don't. Zombie mum is aweseom.


----------



## manda88

Haha you weirdo.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My dad is 65.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Haha you weirdo.


:no1:


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> My dad is 65.


Your dads older than my nan:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Your dads older than my nan:lol2:




Sad face.


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Your dads older than my nan:lol2:


 
I won't tell you how old my mum is then.... do you have a great-nan??? :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

All my grandparents snuffed it ages ago.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Hi guys!! How's everyone been this past week? I am NOT enjoying the cold, going from 34C in the shade, to -2C here, sucks ass!!
> Got loads of pics to go through and sort out, took pics of pretty much everything, like when we went snorkelling, horse riding, quad biking, camel riding, blah blah blah. I also gained a few holiday injuries like when I got stabbed in the foot by some coral, and when I jumped off an 8ft+ high sand dune and landed on my ribs on the handle bars! :lol2:


 welcome back you pair, sounds like you had a good time, hope its not to cold for you here :gasp:


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> All my grandparents snuffed it ages ago.


I never met my mum's parents, they were dead way before I was born. My dad's parents died over 15 years ago. 
You see, this is what people who have kids late in life don't think about. My mum had me when she was 38 and we have nothing in common. I don't like her very much, which is a horrible thing to say, I know, but even when I was a kid we were never close. That's all due to her style of parenting, so it's her own fault!!
I learnt at a young age that I had to look after myself!


----------



## RhianB87

Pipkin28 said:


> I never met my mum's parents, they were dead way before I was born. My dad's parents died over 15 years ago.
> You see, this is what people who have kids late in life don't think about. My mum had me when she was 38 and we have nothing in common. I don't like her very much, which is a horrible thing to say, I know, but even when I was a kid we were never close. That's all due to her style of parenting, so it's her own fault!!
> I learnt at a young age that I had to look after myself!


 
My mum had me at abou 35 but I am close to her, well most of the time!

I never knew my mums dad, he died when my mum was 11. Then I lost one nan 2 years ago this month and another at the start of this year so it wasnt a great few months as they died about 14 months apart!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pipkin28 said:


> I never met my mum's parents, they were dead way before I was born. My dad's parents died over 15 years ago.
> You see, this is what people who have kids late in life don't think about. My mum had me when she was 38 and we have nothing in common. I don't like her very much, which is a horrible thing to say, I know, but even when I was a kid we were never close. That's all due to her style of parenting, so it's her own fault!!
> I learnt at a young age that I had to look after myself!


I knew 3 of them, one popped off when I was 5. Then at 14 and 18.

Mum was 28 and dad 35, so not too old, but older than normal.

My mum's sarcastic and my dad is a snob, this is why I can be such an arsehole :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

my parents are in there 80s but are still quite down to earth but i think thats because we keep them like it, i was lucky i grew up with all 4 of my grandparents they were in there 90s when they died so thats not so bad.
and now im a grandfather myself and im only 21 :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> my parents are in there 80s but are still quite down to earth but i think thats because we keep them like it, i was lucky i grew up with all 4 of my grandparents they were in there 90s when they died so thats not so bad.
> and now im a grandfather myself and im only 21 :whistling2:


I can vouch for Richie's age. He's 21.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> I knew 3 of them, one popped off when I was 5. Then at 14 and 18.
> 
> Mum was 28 and dad 35, so not too old, but older than normal.
> 
> My mum's sarcastic and my dad is a snob, *this is why I can be such an arsehole* :2thumb:


 
Can't say I'd noticed... :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:



I haven't seen my dad since I was 10, he lives 'oop north' now and has never kept in touch. I did get quite drunk and depressed a couple of years ago and phoned him, he's such a w:censor:r.... he said he'd told his step-daughters about me and my sister and they'd all agreed that they were happy for us to go and visit anytime.... like it has ANYTHING to do with them!!!
I never gave him my phone number but I told him where I worked, thinking he might use some initiative, show he actually cared and contact me through there but he never did. So I guess I won't be getting any 'surprise' reunions on Jeremy Kyle anytime soon....! He might as well be dead!


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> welcome back you pair, sounds like you had a good time, hope its not to cold for you here :gasp:


Cheers, Rich! 'Tis nice to be back, but I'd still rather be out there being warm! It's bloody cold here, I'm sat at work with really thick socks on and a furry hat with ear flap things on, I look awesome.

My mum had me when she was 30, not sure how old my dad was, I don't even know how old he is now to be honest, 54 I think. My dad's mum has just turned 90, never met my dad's dad cos he died before I was born, and I've never heard anything about him like what he did or how he died or anything.
My mum's mum is eighty-something, 88 maybe. Grandad died when I was really young so don't remember much about him.


----------



## _jake_

My Great-nan is about 70 something. My Great-Great Grandad died last year at 100  Mum had me when she was 18. Think thats why were very close, shes still young really. She had my older bro at 16. He is a dad at 18 so my mums a nan. this is some jeremy kyle shiz.

Carrying on, I have just realised I have lost my Memory stick with a few essays on that need to be handed in very soon. Im gutted. AHHHHH!


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> *My Great-nan is about 70 something*. My Great-Great Grandad died last year at 100  Mum had me when she was 18. Think thats why were very close, shes still young really. She had my older bro at 16. He is a dad at 18 so my mums a nan. this is some jeremy kyle shiz.
> 
> Carrying on, I have just realised I have lost my Memory stick with a few essays on that need to be handed in very soon. Im gutted. AHHHHH!


 
Well, there ya go... my mum will be 78 on New Years Day.

Hope you find that memory stick...!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pipkin28 said:


> Can't say I'd noticed... :whistling2:


 
Well it's not like I'm not aware of it! :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

on another note have you all looked at amphibian classifieds lately, whats going on with people bringing up adds from 2 years ago to say theyll buy it and stuff, also why is it when it clearly states something sold do people still ask how much or is it still available, have a look at it now some people are so dull sometimes. And thats my rant for today :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Right 6 assignments. 3 need to be finished and done tomorrow, lucky most of the work is already printed out, did I mention my printer has just fecked up? 

1) Identify normal behaviour, describe how age, stress, dominance changes ect. explain how social animals live together. Explain abnormal behaviour in an essay. 

2) Identify structure and function of bones, joints, musceles. Explain the mammalian endocrine and nervous systems. Explain Respiratory and circulatory systems. Explain osmosis importance.


Others are about working in animal industry.


----------



## Pipkin28

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well it's not like I'm not aware of it! :lol2:


:lol2:




richie.b said:


> on another note have you all looked at amphibian classifieds lately, whats going on with people bringing up adds from 2 years ago to say theyll buy it and stuff, also why is it when it clearly states something sold do people still ask how much or is it still available, have a look at it now some people are so dull sometimes. And thats my rant for today :whistling2:


 
Yeah, just been over there and seen an example, don't normally bother looking in there.... it's too tempting!! Looks like some people are bored and need entertaining... the one I looked at was resurrected by someone with only a few posts... so either they want to get their post count up or they've googled something and not seen the date on it!

I think it's probably a wind up!


----------



## Pipkin28

_jake_ said:


> Right 6 assignments. 3 need to be finished and done tomorrow, lucky most of the work is already printed out, did I mention my printer has just fecked up?
> 
> 1) Identify normal behaviour, describe how age, stress, dominance changes ect. explain how social animals live together. Explain abnormal behaviour in an essay.
> 
> 2) Identify structure and function of bones, joints, musceles. Explain the mammalian endocrine and nervous systems. Explain Respiratory and circulatory systems. Explain osmosis importance.
> 
> 
> Others are about working in animal industry.


 

Good luck with those then!!

My printer's up the creek as well and I need to print off my CV and job application forms... bugger!


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> on another note have you all looked at amphibian classifieds lately, whats going on with people bringing up adds from 2 years ago to say theyll buy it and stuff, also why is it when it clearly states something sold do people still ask how much or is it still available, have a look at it now some people are so dull sometimes. And thats my rant for today :whistling2:


I have noticed that too. Don't people check the dates of posts.

Oh an welcome home Mattanda hope you had a lovely holiday.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I have noticed that too. Don't people check the dates of posts.
> 
> Oh an welcome home Mattanda hope you had a lovely holiday.


Eww. Welsh.:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

Pipkin28 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just been over there and seen an example, don't normally bother looking in there.... it's too tempting!! Looks like some people are bored and need entertaining... the one I looked at was resurrected by someone with only a few posts... so either they want to get their post count up or they've googled something and not seen the date on it!
> 
> I think it's probably a wind up!


i wondered if it was a wind up to be honest, can someone be that dull:lol2:. And theres nothing wrong with being home from work and bored and need entertaining and asking daft questions about classifieds on this forum :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

I really cant think. What sort of questions would be asked for a Animal Care job? I've done What experience lol


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Eww. Welsh.:whistling2:


What ever do you mean by that jakey?


----------



## _jake_

Just joking wid ya.


----------



## manda88

Cheers, Jamie 

Not looked in Classifieds yet, but there's this one ad in there for a horned frog that got sold like over a year ago, and people keep asking if it's still available even though about 8 different people have said it's sold :devil:
EDIT - just realised that is it one of the threads that's been bumped haha, how retarded must you be to ask if frogs are still available when the advert is over two years old??


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Just joking wid ya.


Yea you better be. Just remember you gotta pay to come into the Motherland:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Ahh but it's free to get back. It's a bit cruel to make us suffer EVEN MORE!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Ahh but it's free to get back. It's a bit cruel to make us suffer EVEN MORE!


True. It's worse though when you got to pay to come home.:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> True. It's worse though when you got to pay to come home.:lol2:


That's because Englands amazing.


----------



## _jake_

haha. You have 999 post.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> haha. You have 999 post.


:lol2: no, pretty sure it says 1,000!!!


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> True. It's worse though when you got to pay to come home.:lol2:


they had to do it that way around because lets face it whos going to pay to get into bristol :whistling2:

and besides look at all the money we make : victory:




(we dont really bloody french get it all)


----------



## _jake_

Bogtfo.


----------



## richie.b

_jake_ said:


> Bogtfo.


and i thought the welsh talked funny :gasp:


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: 
What does that mean jake?


----------



## _jake_

Bristol Or get the f*ck out


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey Guys, How are we all? I am back and already am getting aother snake this weekend?

Holiday was amazing. Getting back, not so great. Being up for over 24 hours is not fun especially spending it in planes, airports where we weren't supposed to be and 5 hours in a coach on the M25.

I now HATE snow.
:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Guys, How are we all? I am back and already am getting aother snake this weekend?
> 
> Holiday was amazing. Getting back, not so great. Being up for over 24 hours is not fun especially spending it in planes, airports where we weren't supposed to be and 5 hours in a coach on the M25.
> 
> I now HATE snow.
> :2thumb:


Sup second half! pics pics pics.


----------



## _jake_

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

mum just looked in my bag. She found my stick.


----------



## Alex

Jaaaakkkeeeeyyy <3


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sup second half! pics pics pics.


IGHT Morgan, Hows things? Shame your leucs aren't very bold at the moment, how are they when you put food in there? do they come out then.

I need to redo the clay background but think I will do it with Gorilla glue because while I was on holiday it couldn't be sprayed as many times a day as I was and it has all cracked loads. Its a pain but oh well.

Pics will be coming soon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stick?


----------



## _jake_

USB memory thing.

ALEEEEEX. Look what the cat dragged in


----------



## RhianB87

Mattanda, how were all the creatures when you returned? 

Also where are good reptile/frog shops in the area? Bored of badshot lea and want to go on adventure when the snow clears


----------



## Alex

_jake_ said:


> USB memory thing.
> 
> ALEEEEEX. Look what the cat dragged in


 How are you doing mate?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Mattanda, how were all the creatures when you returned?
> 
> Also where are good reptile/frog shops in the area? Bored of badshot lea and want to go on adventure when the snow clears


GOOD Reptile shops are very few and far between. There are ones that I go to because they are there and sell what I need but I won't buy anymore animals from because I don't like the way they treat there animals. However one very good place that I would recommend to anyone is Clandon Garden Centre. Graham there is very knowledgeable about snakes and lizards. he knows a little about amphibs and does have a few but doesn't pretend to know what he is talking about.


----------



## _jake_

Still trying to get everything organized


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> GOOD Reptile shops are very few and far between. There are ones that I go to because they are there and sell what I need but I won't buy anymore animals from because I don't like the way they treat there animals. However one very good place that I would recommend to anyone is Clandon Garden Centre. Graham there is very knowledgeable about snakes and lizards. he knows a little about amphibs and does have a few but doesn't pretend to know what he is talking about.


 
I was thinking about trying there, I went with a friend once but she doesnt like reptiles so didnt let me stay long . There is nothing in particular I want just want to have a nosey around


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm thinking I should judge the 'bum-showing' competition.
> 
> In a totally disinterested, impartial way, of course!:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Splits frog
YouTube - Froggy do the splits :no1:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Splits frog
> YouTube - Froggy do the splits :no1:


great vid jazzy 

all i could here last night were my whites jumping around the viv and splatting on the glass proper hypa last night lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> great vid jazzy
> 
> all i could here last night were my whites jumping around the viv and splatting on the glass proper hypa last night lol


:lol2: Yeah mine do that all night.. The big fat ones make me jump sometimes when they hit the glass!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: Yeah mine do that all night.. The big fat ones make me jump sometimes when they hit the glass!


lol 

mine are normaly pretty chilled out they just have mad hyper moments now and then lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wooohoo day off tomorrow to wait for mah rack.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wooohoo day off tomorrow to wait for mah rack.


wooooooooooooo 

lucky u i need to wait till next year be for i do any thing like this


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> wooooooooooooo
> 
> lucky u i need to wait till next year be for i do any thing like this


It'll be a while before I get started on the new tanks, maybe new year at the very earliest.

I could just buy some three foot clearseal tanks, but they only go back 30cm and it would be a shame to waste the 10cm of depth the rack has.

Maybe I'll just get richie to make me some.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It'll be a while before I get started on the new tanks, maybe new year at the very earliest.


probly leave doin mine till spring can probly do earlyer but no point rushing


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> probly leave doin mine till spring can probly do earlyer but no point rushing


Yeah, cos I have bugger all else to do anyway! :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, cos I have bugger all else to do anyway! :2thumb:


i only got 6 foot of space thats wy i want racking so i can biuld upwords


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wahey, just put the christmas tree up. can't believe its so close now!!!

How is the BRB morg.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wahey, just put the christmas tree up. can't believe its so close now!!!
> 
> How is the BRB morg.


Hungry.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hungry.


Yeah I am feeding Neo tonight. How often do you feed Jason and what on?

When I move out into my very own place I want a BRB.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Also Morgan, when you did the quad biking out in Egypt, did they take you over all the sand dunes and do massive jumps, it was crazy cause manda was on a quad and the guide was driving that one and I was following on mine and he just floored it off over these jumps and i was having to keep up and, JESUS chris, i was flying through the air on this quad about 10ft on some of them maybe more. It was mental, my legs ache like crazy from landing so hard on some of them.


----------



## stewie m

wy are the only two blinds i like so flipping expensive


----------



## ipreferaflan

Hi guise. Been my last week at work so I've been a bit busy. Gotta go in tomorrow even though the snow is insane.
How is errrrbody?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Also Morgan, when you did the quad biking out in Egypt, did they take you over all the sand dunes and do massive jumps, it was crazy cause manda was on a quad and the guide was driving that one and I was following on mine and he just floored it off over these jumps and i was having to keep up and, JESUS chris, i was flying through the air on this quad about 10ft on some of them maybe more. It was mental, my legs ache like crazy from landing so hard on some of them.


Ours was pretty tame, but we broke away from the group to do Camel riding. The guy we were following went mad, so we got to ride a bit faster with him. But only for 5 mins.

My BRB is on fuzzies once a week but I'm probably going to move up pretty soon.


----------



## manda88

Just sorting some pics for you, Morg, will upload them shortly! You'll be able to see the lot on Facebook at some point too.


----------



## manda88

Right, here's a few pics for y'all, sorry there's quite a few, I couldn't choose which ones to put on so I chose a whole bunch :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awesome!

Looks like you had a wicked time.


----------



## manda88

Oh and here's my foot after being stabbed by coral/rock

Look away now if the sight of blood freaks you out!!










I would post pics of the bruises on my tummy and leg but my stomach is not a pretty sight, and the one on my leg is dangerously close to my privates! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oh and here's my foot after being stabbed by coral/rock
> 
> Look away now if the sight of blood freaks you out!!
> 
> image
> 
> I would post pics of the bruises on my tummy and leg but my stomach is not a pretty sight, and the one on my leg is dangerously close to my privates! :lol2:


Ouch! That looks nasty. How is it now?


----------



## richie.b

he he that horse looks like a shetland pony with Matt on it,

i get those white egrets out my garden after my fish, lovely looking bird though


----------



## manda88

Yeah it's alright now, at first it was difficult for it to heal cos I was in the sea so much and taking fins off and on again, getting sand in it from the beach and whatever, but eventually it closed up a bit. It hurts a bit if I put a lot of pressure on it but it's fine to walk on and stuff. The cut went about half a cm to a cm deep, as you can see it bled a lot!


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> he he that horse looks like a shetland pony with Matt on it,
> 
> i get those white egrets out my garden after my fish, lovely looking bird though


Doesn't it just! The first horse he rode was about a hand smaller than the second, his feet were about level with its knees!! The second horse was a bit better but he was still far too big for them :lol2: Very different for him to ride Arabians too, the horse he usually rides here is built like a house and about 10 inches taller!
Yeah those birds were everywhere, was glad I managed to get pics of one by the sea


----------



## chulainn

anyone sugest any ipod apps?????

plz :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No. Just put some decent music on there.


----------



## stewie m

great pics manda


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> No. Just put some decent music on there.


 i have 2031 songs need apps ps jailbroken if that helps :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You need 3000!

If my rack doesn't come tomorrow angry Paul.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> You need 3000!
> 
> If my rack doesn't come tomorrow angry Paul.


 
it wont the weather and xmas post will hold it up u be lucky if u get next week

i been wating a week for stuff witch was spose to next day


----------



## stewie m

i had a strang man add me on facebook coverd in black stuff sitting in the bath looks a right friut cake


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Oh and here's my foot after being stabbed by coral/rock
> 
> Look away now if the sight of blood freaks you out!!
> 
> image
> 
> I would post pics of the bruises on my tummy and leg but my stomach is not a pretty sight, and the one on my leg is dangerously close to my privates! :lol2:


"Sun, Sea and A&E" :lol2::lol2: You need to take more care, darlin!

On the Parental Units front, mine both died a few years ago, and I only met one grandparent, my mothers' mother. She died when I was 14, I think. Again, my parents had me quite late- my brother and two of my sisters are quite a bit older than me.

Egrets. I was really *really* surprised to see them casually standing around on the Isle of Sheppey- but it seems that they are really quite common there. Who knew?:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i had a strang man add me on facebook coverd in black stuff sitting in the bath looks a right friut cake


Just to be clear, dude, I don't even *know *your Faceache name!:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Just to be clear, dude, I don't even *know *your Faceache name!:whistling2:


i added u the other day lol stuart mayle


----------



## sambridge15

lol just watching the apa videos on youtube i forgot how stupid those people are :lol2:they show reptiles at hamm i think and say we keep them in these tiny containers and make up alod of bs gotta love those antis!


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i added u the other day lol stuart mayle


Oops! I'm snowed in again, and my dongle connection is crap at the mo- only on Faceache for seconds at a time. I'll check it out- but I'm sure I don't have any 'bath' pics!
:lol2:

But yes, you are added.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i had a strang man add me on facebook coverd in black stuff sitting in the bath looks a right friut cake


Thanks for accepting.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Oops! I'm snowed in again, and my dongle connection is crap at the mo- only on Faceache for seconds at a time. I'll check it out- but I'm sure I don't have any 'bath' pics!
> :lol2:


not me morg


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thanks for accepting.


my plesuer :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

hey morg was just loking at the diy mister in the habitat section and you said you ordered the parts how did that work out?thinking of doing the same:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Nice pics mattanda. That fish looks well weird:crazy:


----------



## manda88

Thank you! It's a guitar shark, we saw a few while we were out there, they'd just be cruising around right at the waters edge and they'd come within about a foot of us, brave little things! I'm gonna upload all the pics onto Facebook today, gonna have to shortlist the pics cos I took over 1000, and I can't be arsed to upload them all!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Thank you! It's a guitar shark, we saw a few while we were out there, they'd just be cruising around right at the waters edge and they'd come within about a foot of us, brave little things! I'm gonna upload all the pics onto Facebook today, *gonna have to shortlist the pics cos I took over 1000,* and I can't be arsed to upload them all!


 :gasp::gasp::gaspid you actually have time to do anything else???:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## manda88

To be precise, I took just over 1300 :lol2: Most of them were when we were snorkelling to be fair, so there's looooads of pics of fish and blueness, and there's a lot of sunset ones too. I take a lot of pics of the same thing too, so that's why there's so many!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> To be precise, I took just over 1300 :lol2: Most of them were when we were snorkelling to be fair, so there's looooads of pics of fish and blueness, and there's a lot of sunset ones too. I take a lot of pics of the same thing too, so that's why there's so many!


Yeah and then you have my pics on top that will need to go on.:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Love snorkelling pics!

Hate waiting for deliveries and I think I'm hungover, only had two beers, but it was some weird "organic" stuff.

I had a taste of my homebrew and it tastes like crap, but then it isn't ready yet.


----------



## Jezza84

Morgan Freeman said:


> Love snorkelling pics!
> 
> Hate waiting for deliveries and I think I'm hungover, only had two beers, but it was some weird "organic" stuff.
> 
> I had a taste of my homebrew and it tastes like crap, but then it isn't ready yet.


I tried home brew once mine tasted like crap when it was ready got smashed on it though :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah and then you have my pics on top that will need to go on.:2thumb:


Christ yeah, are you going to put them on your FB or shall I put them on mine?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Love snorkelling pics!
> 
> Hate waiting for deliveries and I think I'm hungover, only had two beers, but it was some weird "organic" stuff.
> 
> I had a taste of my homebrew and it tastes like crap, but then it isn't ready yet.


Did you look through all of the ones I just added on FB? 192 pics of more or less the same thing :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Works do tonight!(even though I finish with them in November) 
I'm going to get quite drunk on Jager and try it on with a Lithuainian chick Yay!
:lol2:

Any works do's happening for you lot?


----------



## _jake_

Well. Nerd Jay has to be shown. Just got a letter through the post and inside was this!:









36 certificates from my high school!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My boa just went for me.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My boa just went for me.


Did you try and prise him off the bannister then?


----------



## manda88

Well done, Jake! Now you need to post a pic of you holding them all looking happy, so we can finally see your face!!

Did he get you, Morg?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Did you try and prise him off the bannister then?


No as I went near, I think the bath unnerved him a little, poor guy.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Well done, Jake! Now you need to post a pic of you holding them all looking happy, so we can finally see your face!!
> 
> Did he get you, Morg?


I'm to sexy for that shi*t 8)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Did he get you, Morg?



Nowhere near, tbh I skipped the last feed as I had ran out so it MAY have been a feeding response.


----------



## manda88

I doubt it'd hurt much if he got you at his size anyway. One of my hatchlings got my thumb instead of the pinkie the other day and I barely felt it, just felt like someone had lightly tapped me!

Jake I'm sure you are very sexy but unfortunately I've not seen a pic to confirm. And don't swear! There are innocent eyes about!


----------



## _jake_

Sworry mamma.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I doubt it'd hurt much if he got you at his size anyway. One of my hatchlings got my thumb instead of the pinkie the other day and I barely felt it, just felt like someone had lightly tapped me!
> 
> Jake I'm sure you are very sexy but unfortunately I've not seen a pic to confirm. And don't swear! There are innocent eyes about!


Nah I doubt it would, I was more worried about him than me.


----------



## _jake_

I've been bitten on the nipple by a degu.


----------



## stewie m

manda any idea what the fish is i cant member the name its a cross betweem a ray and shark type ting

dont think my fishing pidia covers them


----------



## manda88

It's a guitar shark


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> It's a guitar shark


Sorry but its actually a banjo shark:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

I just googled guitar shark and they get huge! These ones were probably only about a foot long.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> It's a guitar shark


it is a nice fish 

yay i will be going night beech fishing soon


----------



## Morgan Freeman

F***ing rack ****s!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> F***ing rack ****s!


not turnd up yet

yes manda there do get huge


----------



## stewie m

my big fishing pidia dosnt cover them cover a few sharks but not them


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No, I'm sick of crappy delivery companies. Royal Mail finds it every time.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, I'm sick of crappy delivery companies. Royal Mail finds it every time.


the weather hasnt helped iv been wating aweek for stuff from people i all ways get next day


----------



## manda88

Now THIS is a pygmy chameleon...

The tiny chameleon no bigger than a human fingernail | Mail Online


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Now THIS is a pygmy chameleon...
> 
> The tiny chameleon no bigger than a human fingernail | Mail Online


 
thats rediculosly small they are lovly tho


----------



## REDDEV1L

Thought I better re-do my bufo bufo tank seing as a) they're not outside so don't need the polybox & insulation and b) they're in a prime-position on display in the kitchen (Wanna make a decent impression as there's a 30" space at the top of the stairs im trying to fill with a nice tank)

I'm not all that happy with it, but then I say that with all my tanks..:lol2:

There's a birds nest fern at the back right, I've kinda hidden it because its in a bad way (Mushed by the canes) so thought i'd give it a fighting chance in here...and the whatever it was fern on the left which gives a cool effect for their warm hide (It's 8-10" away from a radiator)










The toads, of course haven't left their bunker yet, but then again who'd blame them. Going from 3.5'c at nights to 15'c, of course they're gonna be sceptical...:lol2:

Edit: Gotta fix that light leak...stupid tank lids are too flimsy so when u got your hand in resting on the alu it just bends and the above happens...I hate light leaks like that!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Now THIS is a pygmy chameleon...
> 
> The tiny chameleon no bigger than a human fingernail | Mail Online


Photographed during an expedition by Lucas and Matt...What a conicidence:lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Photographed during an expedition by Lucas and Matt...What a conicidence:lol2:


I thought exactly the same thing when I read it!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Got to work relatively easily today-after not getting in at all, yesterday- but getting home tonight was a bit of a nightmare. :devil:

Tell me again, Southeastern, how you justify your ridiculous price rises??????


:censor:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL woke up to watch a leaf walking around one of my vivs, turns out there's a frog walking around using it as a hat


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL woke up to watch a leaf walking around one of my vivs, turns out there's a frog walking around using it as a hate.


Was it a leuc trying to stay hidden from you?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Was it a leuc trying to stay hidden from you?


I saw quite a bit of the lecus yesterday, I think there main hours are usually while I'm at work. I made a point of not getting close to the viv.

It was the azureus though, silly frog.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I saw quite a bit of the lecus yesterday, I think there main hours are usually while I'm at work. I made a point of not getting close to the viv.
> 
> It was the azureus though, silly frog.


Yeah I have found this with my leucs, I see them loads when I am in on the weekend but don't see them quite as much once I finish work, I still see them but not quite as much. I want some azzies.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I have found this with my leucs, I see them loads when I am in on the weekend but don't see them quite as much once I finish work, I still see them but not quite as much. I want some azzies.


Must be it then, tbf the azzies are kinda the same, just stay up a bit later.

Get some, well happy with mine, for a spur of the moment purchase aswell!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Must be it then, tbf the azzies are kinda the same, just stay up a bit later.
> 
> Get some, well happy with mine, for a spur of the moment purchase aswell!


I might just have to. I wasn't fussed by them until I saw them for real and saw how bright they are. They are sooo blue.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I might just have to. I wasn't fussed by them until I saw them for real and saw how bright they are. They are sooo blue.


Oh yeah they are. It was actually my OH that said we have to get them!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh yeah they are. It was actually my OH that said we have to get them!


Quality, by the way just seen your snake handling thread in "snakes section", most reptile shops I would imagine would let you hold there bigger snakes. I have held a boa and a burm in my local just because I asked so its always worth an ask if you know a shop that has some bigger snakes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Quality, by the way just seen your snake handling thread in "snakes section", most reptile shops I would imagine would let you hold there bigger snakes. I have held a boa and a burm in my local just because I asked so its always worth an ask if you know a shop that has some bigger snakes.


Cool. Actually I think I'm a fan of TC reptiles on facebook, so could probably ask them.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cool. Actually I think I'm a fan of TC reptiles on facebook, so could probably ask them.


Yeah good plan. I quite liked TC reptiles when I went, they had a good variety. Should probably pop in there again just to have a nosey at some point.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah good plan. I quite liked TC reptiles when I went, they had a good variety. Should probably pop in there again just to have a nosey at some point.


I was guna go to Waterlife to get some fuzzies, so I'll drag the bird down to TC instead. My saturday sorted.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was guna go to Waterlife to get some fuzzies, so I'll drag the bird down to TC instead. My saturday sorted.


I need to put some doors on my snake rack, so when the landlord comes to fix the extractor fan, he doesn't see 13 snakes staring at him.....and possibly strip out my leucs tank of the clay and replace with gorilla glue(if I can be bothered today)


----------



## manda88

I want a Christmas tree chocolate.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I want a Christmas tree chocolate.


Nope.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Nope.


YOU had one.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> YOU had one.


That's because it didn't have a string to hang it up so there.

And, can you unplug the drill battery please.


----------



## manda88

I already switched the plug off last night. I just weighed a bunch of the snakes and Diego weighs nearly 150g! I wish I'd weighed him when we first got him. Kumara weighs nearly 100g which is good too. Akiko weighs the least out of all the hatchlings, not including the two new ones, she weighs less than Poppy! I'm looking forward to getting digi ones for Xmas, isn't that sad :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I already switched the plug off last night. I just weighed a bunch of the snakes and Diego weighs nearly 150g! I wish I'd weighed him when we first got him. Kumara weighs nearly 100g which is good too. Akiko weighs the least out of all the hatchlings, not including the two new ones, she weighs less than Poppy! I'm looking forward to getting digi ones for Xmas, isn't that sad :lol2:


Ok cool thanks. Who's buying you digi scales for Christmas? Remember we need to go to B&Q after I have finished today.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ok cool thanks. Who's buying you digi scales for Christmas? Remember we need to go to B&Q after I have finished today.


Mummy.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I weigh 100g.


----------



## RhianB87

My snake only weighs 23grams!

I have had to up her feed because she has only put on a gram in a few weeks!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bored. It will be interesting to weigh Neo after he as passed his meal, see how much bigger he has got.


----------



## REDDEV1L

We've been feeding Maddy on 2 pinks a week for the past 5 weeks (except one) because she's still not big enough for fuzzies, but she gulps down the pinks...It's about time she was weighed too, 6 1/2 weeks ago we last did it and she was only 14g.


----------



## Pipkin28

Glad to hear you got back safely, Manda and Matt. Don't know how far you were from Sharm el Sheikh but the shark attacks there don't sound like fun!

Judging by your pics, you had a fantastic holiday!

:welcome: back!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Pipkin28 said:


> Glad to hear you got back safely, Manda and Matt. Don't know how far you were from Sharm el Sheikh but the shark attacks there don't sound like fun!
> 
> Judging by your pics, you had a fantastic holiday!
> 
> :welcome: back!!


Thanks Pipkin,

Yeah we got back eventually after the nightmare being diverted to Stanstead and then having to get to Gatwick by coach we ended up being awake for about 28 hours.

Yeah we were miles away from Sharm we were staying at Makadi Bay which is south of Hurghadda but yeah holiday was AMAZING.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

TC reps wasn't that great, have a few cool monitors but Waterlife seems to have more variety.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> TC reps wasn't that great, have a few cool monitors but Waterlife seems to have more variety.


Where is Waterlife don't know if i've been there. Did you get to hold any larger snakes though?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Where is Waterlife don't know if i've been there. Did you get to hold any larger snakes though?


No couldn't be bothered.

Waterlife is near Ashford Aquatics, it's on the bath road in Heathrow.


----------



## manda88

I had to guestimate really how much mine weigh cos I've got dial scales rather than digi, and it only measures every 25g, so when the pin is between the measurements I just have to guess! Most of my hatchlings weigh between 25-40g, but Akiko weighs just less than 25g, and my two newest ones weigh about 10-12g. I'm gonna start weighing them every fortnight or so when I get my digi ones.
Got the landlord coming over tomorrow so Matt's just spent the last half hour trying to drill some doors onto the rack to hide the snakes :lol2: He's angry cos the screws kept rounding off so it looks a bit terrible. The landlord probably won't even be coming into the lounge, he's only coming over to replace the extractor fan in the bathroom! But best to be safe than sorry I suppose.


----------



## stewie m

man im bored


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> He's angry cos the screws kept rounding off so it looks a bit terrible.


Thats what he gets for being a "new-man" and using a drill to put the screws in as opposed to a good oldfashioned screwdriver :Na_Na_Na_Na:

OR if he did indeed use a screwdriver, then he should've drilled a pilot-hole first :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

REDDEV1L said:


> Thats what he gets for being a "new-man" and using a drill to put the screws in as opposed to a good oldfashioned screwdriver :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> OR if he did indeed use a screwdriver, then he should've drilled a pilot-hole first :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No it was because it wasn't Phillips head screws so they are really crappy. I did drill pilot holes. Yes your right, I am blaming my tools:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

I am getting a royal soon :flrt: 

Well I'm not, the OH is, but it will be living at my house because he really wants one but his mum wont let him have them at his house! So its going to be a lodger at mine as he is here several times a week it should work out!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am getting a royal soon :flrt:
> 
> Well I'm not, the OH is, but it will be living at my house because he really wants one but his mum wont let him have them at his house! So its going to be a lodger at mine as he is here several times a week it should work out!


 
Ooh good choice! Royals are lovely, you won't be able to give it back once you've got it!! Is he gonna get a normal?


----------



## andaroo

kind of sick of my frogs getting bacterial infections, i ALWAYS wear gloves, change water daily, clean glass with safe disinfectant and wash everything thoroughly before it goes in a tank. *sigh*


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Ooh good choice! Royals are lovely, you won't be able to give it back once you've got it!! Is he gonna get a normal?


 
I think so, it wont be an expensive morph. I want to get more kings!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> kind of sick of my frogs getting bacterial infections, i ALWAYS wear gloves, change water daily, clean glass with safe disinfectant and wash everything thoroughly before it goes in a tank. *sigh*


A bless you, Andy. Maybe it was something underlying from when you first got them? Like you say, you've been so careful with them all this time, I'd be surprised if it was something it'd picked up whilst it's been in your care. I hope it gets better.



FallenAngel said:


> I think so, it wont be an expensive morph. I want to get more kings!


Yeah you can get hatchling normals for like £30 these days. Neo was £100 but he's a pastel obviously, pastels are lovely. Get more kings! Become like me but with a king addiction! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> A bless you, Andy. Maybe it was something underlying from when you first got them? Like you say, you've been so careful with them all this time, I'd be surprised if it was something it'd picked up whilst it's been in your care. I hope it gets better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you can get hatchling normals for like £30 these days. Neo was £100 but he's a pastel obviously, pastels are lovely. Get more kings! Become like me but with a king addiction! :lol2:


 Well my mum seems to like the snakes now so I think I can slowly fit a few more in :whistling2:

I've been looking in classified for a new viv for the snake and some woman has gone around and posted on threads which are months old asking in the vivs are still available. Its making things realy annoying when trying to find recent ones :bash:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Well my mum seems to like the snakes now so I think I can slowly fit a few more in :whistling2:
> 
> I've been looking in classified for a new viv for the snake and some woman has gone around and posted on threads which are months old asking in the vivs are still available. Its making things realy annoying when trying to find recent ones :bash:


Is their username wymee by any chance?!?!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Is their username wymee by any chance?!?!


Might of been. Cant remember


----------



## Ron Magpie

Even though his tank temps don't look great, Blue continues to be a greedy :censor: and takes every mouse I give him. He does spend a lot of time over the heat mat though. I am most worried about the golden treefforgs- I've wrapped the back and sides of their tank in bubble wrap, and they seem to be eating fine, but mid-seventies is the best temp I've been able to raise. B:censor:y weather!


----------



## manda88

Same here, the snakes temps are fine, but the frogs have dropped by about 5C, Diglett's tank is down to 15C!! He's still quite happy though, I'm still gonna stick another heat mat on him though cos that's far too cold for my liking. Kiwi is pretending to be in hibernation cos he hasn't been to the surface by himself for weeks, we've had to keep digging him up to make sure he's still alive!! Everyone else is at around 24C at the warm end so they're all ok I think.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Same here, the snakes temps are fine, but the frogs have dropped by about 5C, Diglett's tank is down to 15C!! He's still quite happy though, I'm still gonna stick another heat mat on him though cos that's far too cold for my liking. Kiwi is pretending to be in hibernation cos he hasn't been to the surface by himself for weeks, we've had to keep digging him up to make sure he's still alive!! Everyone else is at around 24C at the warm end so they're all ok I think.


The clawed frogs are fine, with their aquarium heater keeping them at the same temps as usual- Why don't we have something so reliable for vivs??? My FBTs (as usual) are active and vocal, the rest seem ok, but the best overall temp I can get in (my usually warm) flat is 18C. Each tank is a little better, but I'm not liking it!


----------



## andaroo

thats why i just heat the whole room its much easier than heating each tank individually!

My frogs are probably hotter than than they were in summer :lol2: atleast the temperature is consistant now cos of my expensive heater with thermostat!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I just leave the heating on around 19 when I go to bed and have it off in the day, the lights heat the vivs then.

Snakey noomed two fuzzies in about 2 mins earlier.


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> thats why i just heat the whole room its much easier than heating each tank individually!
> 
> My frogs are probably hotter than than they were in summer :lol2: atleast the temperature is consistant now cos of my expensive heater with thermostat!


Well, I'm a working person who has to pay my own bills on my own flat...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

My canes are struggling to hit anything above 25'c (With 2 mats & ample poly padding) but the way I look at it is, in the wild there'd be a dip in temps over winter so its natural :2thumb: 
My locusts are the only ones hot, 32'c in there right now...Just hope I can get em to start laying before they die off.

My bufo bufo have been out and about tonight...but im still not gonna feed em for a cpla weeks yet (Weigh em tomorrow and see but they're still fat :censor 


Oh and Andaroo....You're keeping them too clean man!! Slob it up a bit...Don't change their water for a week, let the springs feast on their crap and no disinfectants!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
ALTHOUGH if you've kept em sterile this long maybe doing the above will kill em...so erm, Don't try this at home!!!


----------



## DeadLee

Just letting you all know im still alive and enjoying university.

Everyones post count has really gone up. Do you still remember me?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Blinx56 said:


> Just letting you all know im still alive and enjoying university.
> 
> Everyones post count has really gone up. Do you still remember me?


Alright Blinx! Yes I remember you.


----------



## _jake_

Blinx56 said:


> Just letting you all know im still alive and enjoying university.
> 
> Everyones post count has really gone up. Do you still remember me?


I don't believe I do, although that could be my Amnesia.

No I don't think I've met you before.

Have I met you before?

Oops pizzas in the oven

Hello.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I don't believe I do, although that could be my Amnesia.
> 
> No I don't think I've met you before.
> 
> Have I met you before?
> 
> Oops pizzas in the oven
> 
> Hello.


Jake meet Blinx; S/he is alive and enjoying university.

Blinx, meet Jake; he tries to be annoying, but is actually a really nice kid. And he likes pizza.

Now I've done my social duty...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

And he likes fish.

And possibly socialising and the cinema, I dunno.


----------



## _jake_

Fish r my live. dunt diss.

I also eat babies, ask my bookface profile PIC!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That was a bit weird.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> That was a bit weird.


*Kids today!* Although I haven't actually seen the profile (don't think so, anyway- I said that with Stewie, and I was wrong!)


----------



## _jake_

knowone has seen my profile! muahaha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> knowone has seen my profile! muahaha.


Well, given your age, I'm not sure I should!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Happy to chat to you on here, though, dude.

Even if you *do* try to be annoying...


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, given your age, I'm not sure I should!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Happy to chat to you on here, though, dude.
> 
> Even if you *do* try to be annoying...


Maybe I shouldn't propose my love for you then?:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Maybe I shouldn't propose my love for you then?:whistling2:


Def not this year! Or for about...

...twenty years.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well I THINK one of my ADF's is a male as I heard singing lastnight.....
BUT it was one of those moments where you don't know if you're awake or asleep "dreaming" it (I'd only been in bed 20 mins)
Soooo...More investigation and earbending is in order me thinks...Not sure how old they are but apparently they don't start singing/reach maturity until 9 months... :shrug:


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOW, Everyone else must have much more exciting Sundays than me...
Just emptied the water outta the rana trio, only got one hibernating in the water now, one in the polybox and one sitting there in a hide :lol2: 
Damn that water was stinky!!! Gotta sieve through the gunk though 'coz there's loads of beneficial beasties living in the water. Also having a go at putting some "mud" in the bottom, trying eco earth, as I know it DOES sink...eventually!!
Suspended some poly an inch or two above the water too.

ANYWAY!! Just weighed the snake...she's only gained 3g in 6 weeks. :gasp: Was 14g on the 19th Oct, now 17g. Upping her to 2 pinks every feed and seing as we've not got many left, i'll get some fuzzies when im there to try.
She seems to be growing length wise but not width...although what can I expect from a snake who now likes to eat a mouse from the side and awkwardly turn it round while part-way in...lol


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> ANYWAY!! Just weighed the snake...she's only gained 3g in 6 weeks. :gasp: Was 14g on the 19th Oct, now 17g. Upping her to 2 pinks every feed and seing as we've not got many left, i'll get some fuzzies when im there to try.
> She seems to be growing length wise but not width...although what can I expect from a snake who now likes to eat a mouse from the side and awkwardly turn it round while part-way in...lol


Mine has hardly put anything else on as well!

I think she is getting longer though. 

Thats very odd! Silly snake!


----------



## manda88

Not sure how much my guys gain monthly or whenever but I'm practically watching them grow before my eyes, just being away for a week I swear they've all grown about a cm. From now I'm gonna start feeding most of them two pinks per feed, or a fuzzy depending on how thick they are, and feeding them every 5 days. My two newest, tiniest hatchlings will still only be on one small pink every 5 days until I feel they're big enough to handle two, I don't want to stuff them too full cos they are seriously mini!
Rhian, are you feeding your king pinks? And Steve, my Sunday hasn't been exciting either, got up early this morning and picked up another royal from Southampton, then came back and had the landlord over to sort out the fan in the bathroom, and the rest of the day I've been sat here doing nothing!


----------



## RhianB87

Another snake?!?!?!?!?! Is there any room left at the inn? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah she is now on one pinky every 5 days now, just increased it because of her lack of weight gain. She is still small. I have tried giving her 2 per feed but she wont take another one. so just feeding more often now.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Another snake?!?!?!?!?! Is there any room left at the inn? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Yeah she is now on one pinky every 5 days now, just increased it because of her lack of weight gain. She is still small. I have tried giving her 2 per feed but she wont take another one. so just feeding more often now.


Yeah I bought Matt a nice normal female for his Christmas present, Matt's going to build another rack so his royals can go in it and my corns can take up all the space in the current rack!
I had a look at your pics of Ava on FB and I'd say she's easily be able to handle fuzzies now, every 5 days like you're already doing. You'd be surprised at how large food items they can take!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

After these fuzzies have gone I may try the nest size up, small mice I think it is.

Man I have a bloody cold this morning to took the day off. Dunno where it came from, must be the cold early mornings or something.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> After these fuzzies have gone I may try the nest size up, small mice I think it is.
> 
> Man I have a bloody cold this morning to took the day off. Dunno where it came from, must be the cold early mornings or something.


I think hoppers are the next size up from fuzzies, and then small mice after that. I'm pretty sure hoppers are just very small mice, like barely bigger than fuzzies, so it's not really worth bothering with them IMO.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I think hoppers are the next size up from fuzzies, and then small mice after that. I'm pretty sure hoppers are just very small mice, like barely bigger than fuzzies, so it's not really worth bothering with them IMO.


Ah right, he took two fuzzies in about 2 mins on Friday, and they slide down, I'd rather just feed one larger item.

My rack still isn't here. TNT are driving me crazy, just can't get an answer.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ah right, he took two fuzzies in about 2 mins on Friday, and they slide down, I'd rather just feed one larger item.
> 
> My rack still isn't here. TNT are driving me crazy, just can't get an answer.


wheres your rack coming from morg ?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ah right, he took two fuzzies in about 2 mins on Friday, and they slide down, I'd rather just feed one larger item.
> 
> My rack still isn't here. TNT are driving me crazy, just can't get an answer.


Definitely try him on small mice then, he may even take mediums! How much does he weigh and how thick is he roughly?
Also, I think all delivery companies have been crappy with the snow, we haven't had any post since we've been back either at home or at work, and I ordered some frozen mice and things on Thursday and they're still not here yet, and I've not been told when they're gonna be delivered either!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> wheres your rack coming from morg ?


A company on ebay, Rocwing. It's baed 40 mins up the road.

TNT never delivered, it went back to the warehouse. Was told it would be delivered Friday, nothing. Called them, didn't recognise my number. Two emails, nothing.

I might try and launch a complaint through Paypal.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> A company on ebay, Rocwing. It's baed 40 mins up the road.
> 
> TNT never delivered, it went back to the warehouse. Was told it would be delivered Friday, nothing. Called them, didn't recognise my number. Two emails, nothing.
> 
> I might try and launch a complaint through Paypal.


thats unusual for tnt ive used them lots of times and they been ok. You need to speak to rocwing theyre the ones who need to sort it out for you, tnt do a next day delivery guarantee so there could be a claim somewhere. did you get the tracking number off rocwing that will tell you exactly where your parcel is or phone tnt on 0800100600 if you havent already


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> thats unusual for tnt ive used them lots of times and they been ok. You need to speak to rocwing theyre the ones who need to sort it out for you, tnt do a next day delivery guarantee so there could be a claim somewhere. did you get the tracking number off rocwing that will tell you exactly where your parcel is or phone tnt on 0800100600 if you havent already


Tracking number didn't work, then they gave me a new one. That didn't work. Now nothing. I'll call them again.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tracking number didn't work, then they gave me a new one. That didn't work. Now nothing. I'll call them again.


has any one from tnt actually said they have the parcel,


----------



## Morgan Freeman

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

You'll never guess what I've done?

I've been calling the wrong company, it was sent VIA DHL :lol2::lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> You'll never guess what I've done?
> 
> I've been calling the wrong company, it was sent VIA DHL :lol2::lol2:


that might explain why tnt never delivered it next day :bash: dhl take a few days for delivery, ow well lets hope you can get it sorted :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> You'll never guess what I've done?
> 
> I've been calling the wrong company, it was sent VIA DHL :lol2::lol2:


You absolute plum!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> that might explain why tnt never delivered it next day :bash: dhl take a few days for delivery, ow well lets hope you can get it sorted :2thumb:


Ha well it was DHL that said it would be delivered Friday, but I've been calling TNT since then. The DHL number says there's a bit of a delay because of the snow/backlog it's caused, so I'll wait a few days.

Man I'm so dopey.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol.

@Reddevil: Have you thought of commercial pond soil? You can buy it at garden centres and anywhere that sells koi. It's basically clay, without too much oganic stuff that will rot and stink up the water.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Definitely try him on small mice then, he may even take mediums! How much does he weigh and how thick is he roughly?
> Also, I think all delivery companies have been crappy with the snow, we haven't had any post since we've been back either at home or at work, and I ordered some frozen mice and things on Thursday and they're still not here yet, and I've not been told when they're gonna be delivered either!


Not quite as thick as my thumb, ish.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hope my fruit flies come with the post hassle.

How long will darts be ok? It's been 3 days on about 5/10 flies a day.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not quite as thick as my thumb, ish.


I'd imagine he's probably around the same thickness as my 2ft corn who I'm about to offer medium mice. Next to you order some mice, get smalls and a couple of mediums just to see what he makes of them.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hope my fruit flies come with the post hassle.
> 
> How long will darts be ok? It's been 3 days on about 5/10 flies a day.


my cultures crashed in the cold as well this week :devil:i just got a tub of pinhead crickets from a local rep shop darts seem to love em :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> my cultures crashed in the cold as well this week :devil:i just got a tub of pinhead crickets from a local rep shop darts seem to love em :2thumb:


I could do, everywhere seems to just have size 2 minimum though :/


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol.
> 
> @Reddevil: Have you thought of commercial pond soil? You can buy it at garden centres and anywhere that sells koi. It's basically clay, without too much oganic stuff that will rot and stink up the water.


Yeah thanks for that...might go have a look once this white stuff clears a bit. Not sure it'd be worth it tho...The water area is only about 10cm deep (1ftx15")....

The cocofibre is starting to sink...and one of the frogs was sitting in the 'swamp' lastnight. I suppose, as long as there's enough oxygen in the water, they'll be fine with a covering of the stuff on the surface of the water anyway...it'll be an extra heat buffer :lol2:

STILL can't work out why inside my polybox is colder than inside the tank...It's seriously annoying now as it read 3.7'c this morning whereas the other end of the tank an inch above the water it read 5.6'c.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Yeah thanks for that...might go have a look once this white stuff clears a bit. Not sure it'd be worth it tho...The water area is only about 10cm deep (1ftx15")....
> 
> The cocofibre is starting to sink...and one of the frogs was sitting in the 'swamp' lastnight. I suppose, as long as there's enough oxygen in the water, they'll be fine with a covering of the stuff on the surface of the water anyway...it'll be an extra heat buffer :lol2:
> 
> STILL can't work out why inside my polybox is colder than inside the tank...It's seriously annoying now as it read 3.7'c this morning whereas the other end of the tank an inch above the water it read 5.6'c.


 I blame Global Warming...


You can get the aquatic soil in quite small bags- people use it to plant water lillies and stuff.


----------



## chulainn

as anyone else seen how many veiw building a dartfrog viv roud 2 has omfg



hows every one today?


----------



## manda88

So who's got their Christmas trees up then? Here's our one at work










And who's that on the top?!










That's right!! :lol2:

And here's our home tree


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> So who's got their Christmas trees up then? Here's our one at work
> 
> image
> 
> And who's that on the top?!
> 
> image
> 
> That's right!! :lol2:
> 
> And here's our home tree
> 
> image


I'm not a Christmas person but I applaud your efforts, especially the star at the top of the office tree:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I am sure thats animal cruelty Manda. I dont think he likes where the tip of the tree is :whistling2:


We have put ours up at home as well. Its white with blue lights


----------



## manda88

The funny thing is, I think Diglett knows about it even though he hasn't seen it, cos for the first time in weeks, he's buried himself!! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> The funny thing is, I think Diglett knows about it even though he hasn't seen it, cos for the first time in weeks, he's buried himself!! :lol2:


lol i think i would if some one stuck a tree up my bum would not be happy all though it might be relly nice but im not willing to give it ago 


morg did your racking turn up


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well I've just finished the marathon "fresh veg and tank tidy" for my feeders....Man the mites/cold/old age have really done a number on my morio beetles....15+ dead in a week..usually only get 1 or 2.
My FF cultures seem to be doing great...although a bit slow...this lot in 4 weeks...


Also...for those of you interested in my 'ickle bufo bufo....Here's some new pics...and nope...he still hasn't grown !!!!









(That's a milk carton lid he's sitting in there)

Also...notice the barring pattern on his back legs...looks like he might be purdy if he ever grows!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I can't be bothered to put the tree upppppp!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well I've just finished the marathon "fresh veg and tank tidy" for my feeders....Man the mites/cold/old age have really done a number on my morio beetles....15+ dead in a week..usually only get 1 or 2.
> My FF cultures seem to be doing great...although a bit slow...this lot in 4 weeks...
> http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y244/REDMOZZ/RFUK/?action=view&current=ffmags.jpgimage
> 
> Also...for those of you interested in my 'ickle bufo bufo....Here's some new pics...and nope...he still hasn't grown !!!!
> 
> imageimage
> (That's a milk carton lid he's sitting in there)
> 
> Also...notice the barring pattern on his back legs...looks like he might be purdy if he ever grows!!!


Cute!:flrt:

Personally, I think it should be a crime against the Obscene Decorations Act to put anything Xmassy up till at least the 20th! having said that, I'm trying to load a pic of the boyf and my 'traditional' xmas fairy onto my laptop (bluetooth connection thingy has died). If I succeed, I'll bung it in my profile.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ron Magpie said:


> Cute!:flrt:
> 
> Personally, I think it should be a crime against the Obscene Decorations Act to put anything Xmassy up till at least the 20th! having said that, I'm trying to load a pic of the boyf and my 'traditional' xmas fairy onto my laptop (bluetooth connection thingy has died). If I succeed, I'll bung it in my profile.


Yay, done it! Now I think I'll set it as my Faceache profile pic!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

As soon as it hits December it's Christmas time in my life, it's people who put decorations up in November that baffle me. To be fair the only reason why ours is up already is because it's our first Christmas together and our first tree, and I was too excited to wait!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> As soon as it hits December it's Christmas time in my life, it's people who put decorations up in November that baffle me. To be fair the only reason why ours is up already is because it's our first Christmas together and our first tree, and I was too excited to wait!


Ditto. Ours went up in November as we were too excited.

I love my flat!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto. Ours went up in November as we were too excited.
> 
> I love my flat!


Christ you were keen! I don't think I'd be able to bring myself to put it up any earlier than December. I do love decorating trees though! I would love my flat if it would tidy itself and do all the washing and ironing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Christ you were keen! I don't think I'd be able to bring myself to put it up any earlier than December. I do love decorating trees though! I would love my flat if it would tidy itself and do all the washing and ironing.


You need a Caroline.

Jokes, I help out of course.

I need a damn settee though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Awww hell...Just got a facebook update from a local shop, just listed new stock in today...Whats on the list..."Fantasy Toad" and "Green Tree Frogs"...Now im assuming it's a fantasy horned frog but gonna go have a look maybe tomorrow and see...I might be tempted by the tree frogs if they're hyla arborea (More likely to be cinerea but never know)


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Awww hell...Just got a facebook update from a local shop, just listed new stock in today...Whats on the list..."Fantasy Toad" and "Green Tree Frogs"...Now im assuming it's a fantasy horned frog but gonna go have a look maybe tomorrow and see...I might be tempted by the tree frogs if they're hyla arborea (More likely to be cinerea but never know)


Much more likely to be cinerea- which are nice enough- I have two- but aborea are just so much more appealling!


----------



## Bearnandos

Hiya All 
Thought I had better pop in and see whose around....same old peeps lol.
Hope you all are well - will be on soon to put my penny worth on ppls posts.....:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You need a Caroline.
> 
> Jokes, I help out of course.
> 
> I need a damn settee though.


Matt does most of the cooking and we share doing the washing up, but I do all the ironing and mostly put washes on, but that's not much effort. We both try to tidy up but it doesn't really happen, so most of the time we end up spending a whole day tidying the entire flat!



Bearnandos said:


> Hiya All
> Thought I had better pop in and see whose around....same old peeps lol.
> Hope you all are well - will be on soon to put my penny worth on ppls posts.....:whistling2:


Hello, stranger! Hope you're well, not heard from you in ages!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bearnandos said:


> Hiya All
> Thought I had better pop in and see whose around....same old peeps lol.
> Hope you all are well - will be on soon to put my penny worth on ppls posts.....:whistling2:


Hey! Good to see you here again!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Matt does most of the cooking and we share doing the washing up, but I do all the ironing and mostly put washes on, but that's not much effort. *We both try to tidy up but it doesn't really happen, so most of the time we end up spending a whole day tidying the entire flat!*


Yeah that's us tbh!

I hate to sound like an old man but OMG how bloody annoying is changing the bins!? I swear we have to do it everyday.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah that's us tbh!
> 
> I hate to sound like an old man but OMG how bloody annoying is changing the bins!? I swear we have to do it everyday.


Hahaha that's Matt's job too! I've probably done it about 3 times since we've lived there and I hate it. Matt has a really weak stomach though and ends up gagging half the time cos it smells so bad. He emptied it the other day but it left the most awful smell behind, like someone had died in there. It hung around for ages, but it's gone now thank god.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Bearnandos said:


> Hiya All
> Thought I had better pop in and see whose around....same old peeps lol.
> Hope you all are well - will be on soon to put my penny worth on ppls posts.....:whistling2:


 Yay! Welcome back!:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Anyone want a Blackberry Storm 9500 with battery saving case and charger.

Perfect condition £85.00 posted to you lot:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Anyone want a Blackberry Storm 9500 with battery saving case and charger.
> 
> Perfect condition £85.00 posted to you lot:2thumb:


Swap for inch plant?


----------



## stewie m

just rememberd ron wanted to see a pic of how im getting with my dart tank 300 days ago 

here it ron


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Swap for inch plant?


I will swap it for one of your vivs with an inch plant in it:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I will swap it for one of your vivs with an inch plant in it:2thumb:


No deal.


----------



## richie.b

Bearnandos said:


> Hiya All
> Thought I had better pop in and see whose around....same old peeps lol.
> Hope you all are well - will be on soon to put my penny worth on ppls posts.....:whistling2:


good to see you back, hows the frogs doing i expect youve bred a few by now, must be time for some new photos :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Anyone want a Blackberry Storm 9500 with battery saving case and charger.
> 
> Perfect condition £85.00 posted to you lot:2thumb:


thats the phone i wanted but no money


----------



## REDDEV1L

Never managed to get to the phib shop...Will be going tomorrow if I cba, but went to the local garden centre for some live bloodworm & daphnia...and was disgusted to find them selling 1 LITRE TANKS !!!!!!! 
Marketed at bettas, but still !! The upgraded version was a spacious 1.2 Litre!!! EURGH

Now aesthetically they were reasonable looking plastic tanks, and for £5.99 you wouldn't expect much. They would look nice as a mini nano planted tank with a plastic frog, but said plastic frog would have to be tiny (The 1ltr is about 4" square, the 1.2 is a quadrant)

Shame I didn't catch the name of them...I'm sure it was Betta Pad or Betta Pod or something...was gonna take a photo but the two fish dept employees were standing lookin at me...They'd just had a delivery so their dept was essentially shut with the tank lights off and the tanks cordoned off.

Also...The only pond soil stuff they had was in a plastic tub for super plant growth or something, but was £16 for enough for the tank so I didn't bother!!


----------



## manda88

Check out our new royal! Help us think of a name for her! I think something beginning with O would be good, dunno why.


----------



## REDDEV1L

oompa, oodles, oomlout, oof, ochre, oiyou, ohno


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Check out our new royal! Help us think of a name for her! I think something beginning with O would be good, dunno why.
> 
> image


orion oscer oddrica oddy


----------



## Morgan Freeman

O dear I'm a royal.


----------



## jme2049

Odysseus!


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> just rememberd ron wanted to see a pic of how im getting with my dart tank 300 days ago
> 
> here it ron
> 
> image


Coming along, dude! :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Coming along, dude! :2thumb:


i did say id put pics up compleatly forgot lol till today 

i can get a bit more done now i finaly sorted my reflectors i have them at last i have all so been wating over a week for stuff due to the weather witch i all so have now


----------



## stewie m

manda what about this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsQYNv5IYH0


----------



## RhianB87

Morning everyone!

How is everyone today?


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> manda what about this YouTube - Nestle Cheerios 'Mum' Commercial


Hahaha I LOVE that advert, the little baby thing at the end is the best.

I'm tired today. Just received an order of tiny FFs, springtails and woodlice through the post, but surprise surprise Royal Mail have mauled the box! The woodlice don't appear to be very alive unfortunately.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I LOVE that advert, the little baby thing at the end is the best.
> 
> I'm tired today. Just received an order of tiny FFs, springtails and woodlice through the post, but surprise surprise Royal Mail have mauled the box! The woodlice don't appear to be very alive unfortunately.


Oh FFS royal mail are so crap. The woodlice might just be cold, try putting them next to the radiator might bring them round. I HATE ROYAL MAIL.

Are the fruit fly's all good though?


----------



## manda88

Yep the flies are fine which is the most important thing!


----------



## RhianB87

A friend has written on facebook that her gecko (not sure what type, think a leo) has suddenly lost all its fat store in its tail and isnt breathing right. But hasnt taken it to a vet because she cant afford it :bash::bash:

So tempted to say I will take it to make sure it get looked after properly!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> A friend has written on facebook that her gecko (not sure what type, think a leo) has suddenly lost all its fat store in its tail and isnt breathing right. But hasnt taken it to a vet because she cant afford it :bash::bash:
> 
> So tempted to say I will take it to make sure it get looked after properly!


Do it! Surely they could at least borrow some money from their parents or something?! I doubt parents would just let it die. This is just another good thing about having a credit card.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> How is everyone today?


Good thanks, you?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love Royal Mail.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Do it! Surely they could at least borrow some money from their parents or something?! I doubt parents would just let it die. This is just another good thing about having a credit card.


 
I dont know. She was begging on facebook for someone to lend her £500 for christmas so I doubt she would spend anything on an animal. 
The parents are idiots so again I dont think they would care. It makes me so angry! My mum is friends with her mum so she is on the case to find out whats happening.


----------



## jme2049

:lol2::lol2::lol2: I'm watching everbody loves raymond and his brother has just gone to some womans house an they're getting it on he went into her bedroom and her room was full of vivs with frogs and toads in :lol2: He then climbed out the window:gasp:
What a weirdo!

Skip to about 6:10http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCy9ImN7beE


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I dont know. She was begging on facebook for someone to lend her £500 for christmas so I doubt she would spend anything on an animal.
> The parents are idiots so again I dont think they would care. It makes me so angry! My mum is friends with her mum so she is on the case to find out whats happening.


Urgh, set their house on fire.



jme2049 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: I'm watching everbody loves raymond and his brother has just gone to some womans house an they're getting it on he went into her bedroom and her room was full of vivs with frogs and toads in :lol2: He then climbed out the window:gasp:
> What a weirdo!


That is such a crap programme! I shall ask the question that needs to be asked though, what frogs did they have?! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Just put the link on the post. It was all american toads an bull frog looking things. She has hundreds of them. I don't know how she would sleep in there.


----------



## manda88

I don't have sound but I gather it was hilarious! I WANT those paintings on her wall. And tut tut cohabiting the tree frogs and toads! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want some toads, oor maybe some of those moody Asian leaf frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want some toads, oor maybe some of those moody Asian leaf frogs.


 Have both!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Have both!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


Nono spaceo.

I have space for two 3 foot tanks, one will be darts.


----------



## _jake_

Today has been rubbish.

Got up early, taken doggie for a walk for a few hours. Fallen on my arse at least 12 times. Get back, woman standing outside my house, I walk there and she asks if I live there, I say yes and she tells me the Fire Alarms are going off. She holds my dog, I run in open the door and nothing, they are just ringing. Turn them off, say thanks and bring the dog in. She had also rang the fire brigade so she rang them back to cancel. Sit down on here and they go off again FFS! And to top it off I need to take my doggie to the vets later as she has a smelly fanny


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> smelly fanny


Gross!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Don't sniff it then.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I want to try and stop mites infesting my cultures. What's the best way to do this. Anyone know?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

When you get to the vets and he/she says (or similar)...."Hello, Jake (Mr ?), what is wrong with your dog?" 

You reply "...she has a smelly fanny" 

I can just picture the vet's face!:mf_dribble:

Seriously, though, hope she is ok.


----------



## REDDEV1L

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want to try and stop mites infesting my cultures. What's the best way to do this. Anyone know?


FF Cultures ??

Mite Paper from Dartfrog will stop them walking from one to another
stu's answer in "Stu the frog hero" thread sounds like a good plan too


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

REDDEV1L said:


> FF Cultures ??
> 
> Mite Paper from Dartfrog will stop them walking from one to another
> stu's answer in "Stu the frog hero" thread sounds like a good plan too


Do they usually come in the cultures already then. This is what I dont understand, where do they come from in the first place?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah, some cultures are full of em, and spread.

As to where they come from...It's almost as if they appear out of thin air...lol
ALTHOUGH I was reading something (in America I might add) whereby law states they're allowed to sell foodstuffs with so many eggs / larvae etc. and it's still legal & edible....Sooo..That means the eggs are probably in the bran/whatever and just hatch out if and when the conditions are right.


Just searched for said info and couldn't find it...but did find some interesting/sickening info...



> CHOCOLATE AND CHOCOLATE LIQUOR
> Insect filth (AOAC 965.38 ) Average is 60 or more insect fragments per 100 grams when 6 100-gram subsamples are examined
> OR Any 1 subsample contains 90 or more insect fragments
> 
> Rodent filth(AOAC 965.38 )Average is 1 or more rodent hairs per 100 grams in 6 100-gram subsamples examined
> OR Any 1 subsample contains 3 or more rodent hairs


Taken from Defect Levels Handbook
(Has a long list of foods and levels)


Enjoy your dinner folks :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I LOVE that advert, the little baby thing at the end is the best.
> 
> I'm tired today. Just received an order of tiny FFs, springtails and woodlice through the post, but surprise surprise Royal Mail have mauled the box! The woodlice don't appear to be very alive unfortunately.


can just imagen if u called your royal o u be tlikng to it and matt will be y what u done 

i orderd my avrage half bag of crickets i got them a week late due to the weather i assume i had quit a few dead i still had a lot more then 2 tubs worth so still ended up cheaper them my local shops witch are 7 quid for to tubs a half cost just over that with postage and get a good 4 tubs worth


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm obese. 17.3 stone!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm obese. 17.3 stone!


u fat :censor: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

good job rubber plants are quit tuth


----------



## stewie m

_i hate plants want to replce one of my calatheas i hate looking at and choosing plants never now what to do _

_want somthing big leaved and a good strong plant but not a rubber plnt as i have one _


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm obese. 17.3 stone!


That's pretty impressive. You're tall though aren't you? So it can't be THAT bad. I think I weigh about 10.5 and I'm 5'7".


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> That's pretty impressive. You're tall though aren't you? So it can't be THAT bad. I think I weigh about 10.5 and I'm 5'7".


im round the 10 mark


----------



## manda88

I don't know why I've just told the world how much I weigh.

I really am dumb today, I've just sent a customer some documents through the post that has a typo on it, it says there's 26 or something when it's meant to just say 6, so I sent them an email saying they'll receive it tomorrow but it's wrong, and attached what I thought was an amended copy of the docs, but it was just exactly the bloody same as what I'd posted :bash: so I had to send ANOTHER email 30 seconds after I sent the first, and I've finally got it right!!! Fingers crossed I don't get into trouble!!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I don't know why I've just told the world how much I weigh.
> 
> I really am dumb today, I've just sent a customer some documents through the post that has a typo on it, it says there's 26 or something when it's meant to just say 6, so I sent them an email saying they'll receive it tomorrow but it's wrong, and attached what I thought was an amended copy of the docs, but it was just exactly the bloody same as what I'd posted :bash: so I had to send ANOTHER email 30 seconds after I sent the first, and I've finally got it right!!! Fingers crossed I don't get into trouble!!


one of them days eh


----------



## manda88

Clearly he's having one of those days too, cos he's just emailed back calling me Jenny, thinking I'm my sister, as she works here too!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Clearly he's having one of those days too, cos he's just emailed back calling me Jenny, thinking I'm my sister, as she works here too!


Well you have got away with it then. Just blame Jenny!!!


----------



## stewie m

right i have one word to say












































































aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ipreferaflan

Eight stone, bichez.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Eight stone, bichez.


Wow you are tiny.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Wow you are tiny.


Yes, sir!


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes, sir!


I just wanna pick you up an put you in my pocket:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Wow you are tiny.


glad im not im nice and big


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> I just wanna pick you up an put you in my pocket:lol2:


i wouldnt want a guy in my pocket sertanly not the front one


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm er fat.. I have no idea how much I weigh and I don't particully want to know either!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm er fat.. I have no idea how much I weigh and I don't particully want to know either!


dont be so hard on your self


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> I just wanna pick you up an put you in my pocket:lol2:


Alright, mate. Chill out. I'm not into abduction.



stewie m said:


> glad im not im nice and big


I'm glad you're not, too.
Makes me more unique


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well I am a bit fat. Stupid pcos, oh well my boyfriend loves the way I look


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> Alright, mate. Chill out. I'm not into abduction.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're not, too.
> Makes me more unique


but i wanna be unique

id be a bit worryed about jme wanting u in there pocket so close to privert parts


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's pretty impressive. You're tall though aren't you? So it can't be THAT bad. I think I weigh about 10.5 and I'm 5'7".



6ft 2 ish.

I'm just tipping over into obese.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> Eight stone, bichez.


You are UNDER half my weight :/


----------



## sambridge15

lol posted in the lizard section about live plants reply i got was "you shouldnt use live plants they can be harmful to the gecko" :lol2: forgot about the plastic rainforest


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> id be a bit worryed about jme wanting u in there pocket so close to privert parts


He knows i'm joking.... I hope.


P.S. I got another couple of Fire Salamander larvae today! It's going well, but i hate going out in the cold to dig up worms for them.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Quick question folks...What is this little guy ??










Was first described as a fantasy toad, and the pic quotes it as argentine horned frog.

I'm thinking cranwelli ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Quick question folks...What is this little guy ??
> 
> image
> 
> Was first described as a fantasy toad, and the pic quotes it as argentine horned frog.
> 
> I'm thinking cranwelli ?


 Ask Alex, he knows his stuff on species/crosses.

I'm 6ft, and just over 12st- the lower end of the 'good' BMI, apparently. The boyf is a bit miffed- I drink the beer; he gets the belly!:lol2:

I almost entered the 'pocket debate', then remembered I'm going for the wholesome, non-smutty image on this site...:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

REDDEV1L said:


> Quick question folks...What is this little guy ??
> 
> image
> 
> Was first described as a fantasy toad, and the pic quotes it as argentine horned frog.
> 
> I'm thinking cranwelli ?


Cranwelli. Ron think its a bit late for that.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Kia isn't well  She has no sign of Vaginal Infections and it isn't her anal glands so needs a series of other tests and scans  Poor baby.


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Kia isn't well  She has no sign of Vaginal Infections and it isn't her anal glands so needs a series of other tests and scans  Poor baby.


O no  Poor girly. Hope its nothing to serious


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> Kia isn't well  She has no sign of Vaginal Infections and it isn't her anal glands so needs a series of other tests and scans  Poor baby.


Aww, fingers crossed she'll be ok.


I can't remember where the debate was on sterile lizard enclosures...But as soon as I saw the following pic I wondered what the lizard section would think of it....Looks great as far as I can see but just think of the problems they could find with it :lol2:










I don't know the origin of the pic, looks too big for a viv, could be an outdoor enclosure though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's not a lizard.


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> O no  Poor girly. Hope its nothing to serious


Thanks guys. She really isn't herself today, getting quite worried now.


----------



## manda88

When are they gonna start doing tests and things? Did they say anything about what they thought it could be?


----------



## _jake_

Next week, unfortunatly I'm the only one who can go with my mum to the vets with kia and my days off are on Wednsdays. The vet didn't have much clue, It's either that it was just the anal glands weren't emptying naturally or something else that will show up on the scans.


----------



## ipreferaflan

You might want to see an anal glands specialist.

I got a remote control rattlesnake today from all my pals from the library. It's so good. Like it moves like a snake and everything.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> You might want to see an anal glands specialist.
> 
> I got a remote control rattlesnake today from all my pals from the library. It's so good. Like it moves like a snake and everything.


But you don't like snakes. So you going to be on here a lot more now then whilst Looking for more jobs?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's not a lizard.


 :hmm:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But you don't like snakes. So you going to be on here a lot more now then whilst Looking for more jobs?


Ohhhhhyes.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Ohhhhhyes.


It might be a bit more lively in the phib section then. How is job hunting going anyway?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

REDDEV1L said:


> :hmm:


Seriously. It's a Tuatara.

Tuatara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## stewie m

weres my free gift u bunch of jerks


----------



## stewie m

y can i smell trifle wen we dont have any


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> y can i smell trifle wen we dont have any


Pregnant? :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Pregnant? :lol2:


dunno 

is a nice smell tho part from making me want one so bad


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Trifle is good! especially the one my mum makes!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Trifle is good! especially the one my mum makes!


is it wrong to fantersizeing over trifle


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Booo my DF order is stuck as the weather up there is too crappy.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Booo my DF order is stuck as the weather up there is too crappy.


still bad there 

mine took a little longer then norm from them 

did the racking turn up


----------



## stewie m

is it worth putting my soil in my tank now if im not getting plants or a month 

would it matter if it drys out befor then will it be job to get damp again


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stewie, doesnt matter either way.


Phwoar sexy!

Ok I'm unshaven and look sick, I have a cold and a bad week! *excuses*


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stewie, doesnt matter either way.
> 
> 
> Phwoar sexy!
> 
> Ok I'm unshaven and look sick, I have a cold and a bad week! *excuses*
> 
> 
> image



Where is your t-shirt from?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Erm....one of the high St type shops....top man, burtons, something like that.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aww your snake is ickle


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> Seriously. It's a Tuatara.
> 
> Tuatara - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You know too much :notworthy:

Still, just looks like a dull beardy to me :crazy: although growing upto 31", it's a beast


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Aww your snake is ickle


He'll eat yaaa face orf!!!!!!!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Erm....one of the high St type shops....top man, burtons, something like that.


Only asking because I thought it was a cardiff city top with the bird on it.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Only asking because I thought it was a cardiff city top with the bird on it.:lol2:


Ha, well I'm pretty certain it's not that.


----------



## _jake_

Oh yeaaaaa! Just ordered my new stereo from my mum for xmas. She seriously is going to regret getting me such a powerful one hahahaa!


----------



## manda88

Morgan I just want to hug you! I didn't realise Jason was that mini :flrt:

Just had the best email ever from my car insurance company about that accident Matt had a few months ago, it showed a scan of the form the 'witness' filled out and it was actually hilarious. Full of spelling mistakes, couldn't even spell his job title properly, and the picture he's drawn of the accident is brilliant!!! He's even said on the form that he was standing 15 metres away, it is literally impossible for him to have seen any contact between the cars from where he was standing. I genuinely can't believe he thinks he can help the other driver. He's said as well that it was Matt that drove into the other person, yet anyone with eyes would be able to tell that if Matt had driven into her car, there would have been a dent in her car, yet there was just a tiny scratch from where her car had scraped it's way along the front of ours.....hmmm I wonder who's fault that was! Silly, deranged people.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why? :lol2:

Yeah I want him to grow, small snakes suck.


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why? :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I want him to grow, small snakes suck.


 You suck! Im getting a kenyan sand boa and a w.hog in the future , big snakes suck!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why? :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I want him to grow, small snakes suck.


Dunno, just do, you look cute and cuddly.
I can't wait for my snakes to grow, they're a bit spaghetti-ey at the mo so are hard to hold, especially when they wriggle like they do! I'm mostly looking forward to seeing how their colours change as they mature though really, like in the few months I've had Kimiko, she's changed loads!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Dunno, just do, you look cute and cuddly.
> I can't wait for my snakes to grow, they're a bit spaghetti-ey at the mo so are hard to hold, especially when they wriggle like they do! I'm mostly looking forward to seeing how their colours change as they mature though really, like in the few months I've had Kimiko, she's changed loads!


My colleges corns are awesome, so awesome in fact that I sneakily got one out whilst the teacher was talking:blush:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> My colleges corns are awesome, so awesome in fact that I sneakily got one out whilst the teacher was talking:blush:


Haha brilliant. You should get some pics of them and show me!


----------



## manda88

Well it's thrilling here today!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Junior13reptilez said:


> You suck! Im getting a kenyan sand boa and a w.hog in the future , big snakes suck!


Medium FTW.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Well it's thrilling here today!!


I was waiting at the bus stop this morning, saw a UPS van drive past, ran (jogged) after him, missed him. Waited outside my flat, ten minutes late he drives past so I hail him down like an idiot, when he stops I ask him if he's looking for ******** he just looks at me and goes....Nah.

By then I'd missed two buses.


----------



## manda88

Gutted! Your racking STILL hasn't turned up then? What a joke. Bettings they've lost it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Gutted! Your racking STILL hasn't turned up then? What a joke. Bettings they've lost it.


Nah, turns out they've tried to deliver it EVERY DAY.

Use the number on the parcel and RING ME.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, turns out they've tried to deliver it EVERY DAY.
> 
> Use the number on the parcel and RING ME.


Bull****.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Bull****.


Yeah. I might just ask for a refund.


----------



## manda88

How long have you been waiting for it now?


----------



## Pipkin28

Flannie, have you seen this job?? It might be worth a punt!

Environmentjob.co.uk: Conservation Officer it's in Andover, so not too far from the IoW!

I'm waiting to hear if I have an interview for the job I applied for, not holding out too much hope because I didn't have the A level they were asking for even though they said in any subject, so I don't think it can matter too much... I mean, I could have A level drama... what use would that be?? I'm hoping my 20 years office experience will make up for it!! Mind you, the interview is in Exeter and I'm very short on cash, so I don't know how I'm going to get there, if I do get called for interview!

Plus, I have my hospital appointment to be lasered on Tuesday and the interview's are due to be held on Friday, so I might not feel 100% anyway. I've been warned that I have 3-4 weeks of mankyness to look forward to after the treatment, so forgive me if I don't join in the festive fun!!

Yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How long have you been waiting for it now?


It's 3 days over the projected delivery date. But ten days.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> You know too much :notworthy:
> 
> Still, just looks like a dull beardy to me :crazy: although growing upto 31", it's a beast


 They are the only survivers of a very ancient reptile group- and has an a pineal body in it's forehead- an atophied 'third eye'!:gasp::gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I still have my eyes on a marine tank :/


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> They are the only survivers of a very ancient reptile group- and has an a pineal body in it's forehead- an atophied 'third eye'!:gasp::gasp:


Triops have one of those, although they presumably used it to work out which way was up when swimming in muddy puddles :lol2:, not so useful for a Tuatara

Ooh..now thats got me thinking...I've got a heated tank now....Maybe I can try and give triops australiensis another go, although until adult they'll have to be seperated otherwise the ADF's will make a light lunch outta em.
First batch failed miserably
Second batch was going well, until the old lady opened my wardrobe door, snagged the lamp cable which knocked the lamp into the tub they were in, flipped it out the cupboard and emptied it all over the floor....I was literally jumping up and down with rage! :lol2:
Had to import the eggs from the netherlands or germany or somewhere....was a right faff


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh wow. The guy who I ordered the shelf from is coming to london tomorrow for something and because I'm having such trouble with DHL he said he'll pop to the warehouse and then bring it to my flat.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh wow. The guy who I ordered the shelf from is coming to london tomorrow for something and because I'm having such trouble with DHL he said he'll pop to the warehouse and then bring it to my flat.


Thats service for you!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thats service for you!!!!


Clearly wants those ebay ratings! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

weres a good place to buy good busy pothos im sure b & q do but not sure homebase deffo dont


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

stewie m said:


> weres a good place to buy good busy pothos im sure b & q do but not sure homebase deffo dont


Buy what?


----------



## stewie m

Stephen P said:


> Buy what?


pothos plant devils ivy


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YouTube - BRB eating a fuzzy

Was bored so filmed the snake eating, nothing special.


----------



## stewie m

is it me or is it extra qiert today


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> YouTube - BRB eating a fuzzy
> 
> Was bored so filmed the snake eating, nothing special.


Hehe. Pretty sure Blue has *never* seen a live mouse, but he still has to go through the procedure when I dangle a defrosted one in: Target; Snatch; Strangle in Coils; once it is convincingly 'dead'; Move into position; Swallow; Look Around (in case I've accidentally dropped another one in, greedy :censor:!). Isn't instinct wonderful?:lol2:

@Stewie: Yep, Homebase do Pothos too. Although I nicked mine as cuttings from a planter at work...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. Pretty sure Blue has *never* seen a live mouse, but he still has to go through the procedure when I dangle a defrosted one in: Target; Snatch; Strangle in Coils; once it is convincingly 'dead'; Move into position; Swallow; Look Around (in case I've accidentally dropped another one in, greedy :censor:!). Isn't instinct wonderful?:lol2:
> 
> @Stewie: Yep, Homebase do Pothos too. Although I nicked mine as cuttings from a planter at work...:whistling2:


 
do they never seen any in there and there web didnt have any wen i looked last might look seem better priced then b & q on plants


----------



## Jezza84

Monkey mosaic fish on a sledge


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

stewie m said:


> pothos plant devils ivy


I imagine at this time of the year, Homebase and B&Q aren't overly well stocked on indoor plants - will be mainly Christmas trees and decorations etc.

Do you have a local independent garden centre or nursery you could go to, although of course they too maybe more Christmassy!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stephen P said:


> *I imagine at this time of the year, Homebase and B&Q aren't overly well stocked on indoor plants - will be mainly Christmas trees and decorations etc.*
> 
> Do you have a local independent garden centre or nursery you could go to, although of course they too maybe more Christmassy!


Very, very true! Even my good old cheapo standby Wilkos has nowt at the moment- which is a total pain, 'cos I'm trying to get together a basic plant selection for my golden treefrog project.


----------



## jme2049

Jezza84 said:


> Monkey mosaic fish on a sledge


I think someone was abit tipsy lastnight?:lol2:

Quite a few monkey related posts floating around: victory:


----------



## Jezza84

My bad would like to apologise for any monkey related incidents.
 man my head hurts.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jezza84 said:


> My bad would like to apologise for any monkey related incidents.
> man my head hurts.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jezza84

Went to a all you can eat and drink for £10 party thing last night, was a little drunk to say the least. They should fit breathalysers to laptops :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jezza84 said:


> Went to a all you can eat and drink for £10 party thing last night, was a little drunk to say the least. They should fit breathalysers to laptops :lol2:


 *And* mobile phones, for sure! It always seems like such a good idea at the time...


PHP:






...so I'm told!


----------



## jme2049

Could not agree more!:lol2:


I Sold a couple of young fire salamander which were born in January to a lovely family from Chepstow, does this mean i'm a Fire Salamander breeder now?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jezza84 said:


> Monkey mosaic fish on a sledge


Actual LOL.

And OMG the guy from Rocwing actually hand delivered my shelving this morning as he said he would.

He was hilarious and described DHL as "wrong in the head".


----------



## REDDEV1L

Facebook are apparently adding an option which will get you to do a series of sobriety tests if you log on at/between certain times you set. All to stop these drunken shenanigans :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Could not agree more!:lol2:
> 
> 
> I Sold a couple of young fire salamander which were born in January to a lovely family from Chepstow, does this mean i'm a Fire Salamander breeder now?


I want onee!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Actual LOL.
> 
> And OMG the guy from Rocwing actually hand delivered my shelving this morning as he said he would.
> 
> He was hilarious and described DHL as "wrong in the head".


fantastic 

dont foget the pics lol i need ideas for next year :blush:


----------



## REDDEV1L

My little bro's only gone and lost the :censor: snake !!!!!!:cussing:


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> My little bro's only gone and lost the :censor: snake !!!!!!:cussing:


How has he done that????


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

REDDEV1L said:


> My little bro's only gone and lost the :censor: snake !!!!!!:cussing:


Oh dear, not good. Hope you have some luck and find the little one. Look in warm spots and hidey holes around the place.

I however picked up another python today and he is lovely.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh dear, not good. Hope you have some luck and find the little one. Look in warm spots and hidey holes around the place.
> 
> I however picked up another python today and he is lovely.


Yeah saw the pics, I actually quite like it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah saw the pics, I actually quite like it.


MY GOD, morgan quite likes a royal. To be fair he is a very nice royal. I really think he has something in him because he is very different to any normal royal I have seen. I love your little Jason by the way, he is so small and cute.


----------



## RhianB87

Is it full at the inn yet Matt? :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Is it full at the inn yet Matt? :whistling2:


Still room for my spider python next year and possibly a couple of unexpected buys from the guy I am getting the spider python off.

Also, manda is trying to convince me to let her have some cresties!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Still room for my spider python next year and possibly a couple of unexpected buys from the guy I am getting the spider python off.
> 
> Also, manda is trying to convince me to let her have some cresties!!!!


Who needs furniture :whistling2: Cresties are lovely though!

Also what size RUB is neo in. 

The OH might be buying a royal in the new few weeks. Found a few normals for sale on here locally.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Who needs furniture :whistling2: Cresties are lovely though!
> 
> Also what size RUB is neo in.
> 
> The OH might be buying a royal in the new few weeks. Found a few normals for sale on here locally.


At the moment he is in a 9ltr but am upgrading him to a 12ltr once he has shed.

They grow very quickly. It all depends on how big/old the royal he gets is.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> At the moment he is in a 9ltr but am upgrading him to a 12ltr once he has shed.
> 
> They grow very quickly. It all depends on how big/old the royal he gets is.


Ok, just need a rough idea to let him know.


My mum has fallen in love with whites, which may mean I will be allowed to get some soon :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> How has he done that????


She was coiled on the carpet and he didn't think she was going anywhere. Got distracted with a stupid game he was playing for "5 minutes" then remembered and realised she'd gone. :bash::banghead::whip::blahblah::cussing:

We've had the whole living room upside down (Easy to do as its pretty baron atm), also behind the radiators under the fridge etc etc but the problem is, within a metre of where he had her is a hole in the skirting board with space inside the chimney breast. She'd went to go in once before when we were trying to take some pics but may well have gone in this time round.

We were gonna feed her tonight so I've made a bottle trap as per http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-care-sheets/73850-lost-snake-wanna-know-how.html and put a defrosted pinky in...also we're gonna stay in the living room as much as possible tonight as we rarely use the room at all.
Gonna flour the kitchen/hall doorway and the livingroom/hall doorway and also as we've pulled the carpet up where we think she's gone, do it there too.
Also turned the heating off as it was really hot in the house


----------



## RhianB87

Sounds like you are doing everything you can. Try putting some hides around as well to see if she goes into on of them.

I lost my leo once. I had her out, then went downstairs. Remember half an hour later she was out! Thankfully she only went under my bed but I was a right tit for forgetting


----------



## manda88

I would go spare if I lost one of my corns, I literally wouldn't sleep til I found it. Fingers crossed you find her, that bottle method sounds good. How old is your bro again? Give him a slap from me!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Sounds like you are doing everything you can. Try putting some hides around as well to see if she goes into on of them.
> 
> I lost my leo once. I had her out, then went downstairs. Remember half an hour later she was out! Thankfully she only went under my bed but I was a right tit for forgetting


I left the door open twice and always found my leo within a metre of the viv.


----------



## RhianB87

Would Boris be ok without a heat mat for 2-3 days. Having to move the snake and I think she would need the heat mat more than him. 

My room is generally warm so he shouldnt get to cold.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'd say yes to that. If its anything like my room, then he will be ok!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'd say yes to that. If its anything like my room, then he will be ok!


Cool, I thought he would be ok just wanted to check. 

The OH is buying a Royal on Friday


----------



## manda88

If he's buried and 'hibernating' then I doubt he'd even notice if you took it away tbh, especially if your room is warm anyway. Ooooh where's he getting the royal from? Tell me everything!!
So....who wants to buy Kiwi?! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> If he's buried and 'hibernating' then I doubt he'd even notice if you took it away tbh, especially if your room is warm anyway. Ooooh where's he getting the royal from? Tell me everything!!
> So....who wants to buy Kiwi?! :lol2:


 
He isnt buried but isnt really eating much. 

Buying it from fishboy on here. Its a september baby boy. 

:gasp: Why are you selling Kiwi?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> He isnt buried but isnt really eating much.
> 
> Buying it from fishboy on here. Its a september baby boy.
> 
> :gasp: Why are you selling Kiwi?


 
That's cool, fishboy's a nice guy.
We're not officially selling Kiwi...I just want cresties more and Kiwi is the only one we can bear to sell!! I know it sounds AWFUL saying it cos we really wanted him at the time, but he's taking up valuable crestie space and he's a miserable little sod.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's cool, fishboy's a nice guy.
> We're not officially selling Kiwi...I just want cresties more and Kiwi is the only one we can bear to sell!! I know it sounds AWFUL saying it cos we really wanted him at the time, but he's taking up valuable crestie space and he's a miserable little sod.


It's ok, pacman's are sh*t :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> That's cool, fishboy's a nice guy.
> We're not officially selling Kiwi...I just want cresties more and Kiwi is the only one we can bear to sell!! I know it sounds AWFUL saying it cos we really wanted him at the time, but he's taking up valuable crestie space and he's a miserable little sod.


Poor Kiwi  Make a mixed species tank. I am sure it will be fine :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's ok, pacman's are sh*t :whistling2:


Except Diglett! He's world famous now, my sister told a bunch of customers about him when she went to a user group meeting last week, so now customers all over the world know about him!



FallenAngel said:


> Poor Kiwi  Make a mixed species tank. I am sure it will be fine :whistling2:


The woman in the shop actually suggested we put the cresties in with our tree frogs, I was like yeah no. They'd so get eaten!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Except Diglett! He's world famous now, my sister told a bunch of customers about him when she went to a user group meeting last week, so now customers all over the world know about him!
> 
> 
> 
> The woman in the shop actually suggested we put the cresties in with our tree frogs, I was like yeah no. They'd so get eaten!


My mum has fallen in love with whites, she called them happy frogs ( I think it was a slight dig at Boris) I hinted about getting some and she didnt object :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My mum has fallen in love with whites, she called them happy frogs ( I think it was a slight dig at Boris) I hinted about getting some and she didnt object :2thumb:


Wicked, whites are just awesome, I don't know how anyone can't like them! They're cute, cuddly and eat like pigs, what more could you want?! Oliver is my favourite, but don't tell the others.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Wicked, whites are just awesome, I don't know how anyone can't like them! They're cute, cuddly and eat like pigs, what more could you want?! Oliver is my favourite, but don't tell the others.


 
I showed her the photo thread with everyone favourite photos in and she didnt like anything else apart from the whites.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I showed her the photo thread with everyone favourite photos in and she didnt like anything else apart from the whites.


:gasp: But EVERYTHING in that thread is awesome!! Just seen the royal you're getting on Friday, it's stunning!! I'm assuming you're the one who's reserved the first one of the two? It's loooovely! Really cool patterns!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

urgh a cricket just ran across my top while I was lying in bed *shiver* I bloody hate them.. :blush:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I want onee!


You can have one if you want. I have one from the year before, you can have it for nowt if you collect it. Trying to free up room for a dart tank.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> :gasp: But EVERYTHING in that thread is awesome!! Just seen the royal you're getting on Friday, it's stunning!! I'm assuming you're the one who's reserved the first one of the two? It's loooovely! Really cool patterns!


I know, but my mum has decided that she doesnt like darts. Yeah it is the first one. Thanks  I am quite excited even though its going to be the OH's that lives at my house 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> urgh a cricket just ran across my top while I was lying in bed *shiver* I bloody hate them.. :blush:


Lovely, I have had one down my top while I was sleep and woke up with one inches from my face when I woke up!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, Still no sign of the snake 
We put her tank and mat in the living room, along with another hide she used to have, put 4 pieces of cardboard with flour on in different areas and floured the laminate flooring out of the living room & into the kitchen.
I'm going to remove some floorboards later as there may be a direct route (for a small snake) from the hole we think she got in, up the walls and under the floorboards upstairs where its warm...Worth a look as there's a few with screws in = easy access


----------



## jme2049

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, Still no sign of the snake
> We put her tank and mat in the living room, along with another hide she used to have, put 4 pieces of cardboard with flour on in different areas and floured the laminate flooring out of the living room & into the kitchen.
> I'm going to remove some floorboards later as there may be a direct route (for a small snake) from the hole we think she got in, up the walls and under the floorboards upstairs where its warm...Worth a look as there's a few with screws in = easy access


Oh no nightmare! A friend of mine lost his Cali king snake for 6 months and it just appeared in a bath his sister had run, she freaked out but he was glad to have his snake back.
Hope you find yours.: victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its been rather quiet in this section recently. How is everyone this morning?


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, Still no sign of the snake
> We put her tank and mat in the living room, along with another hide she used to have, put 4 pieces of cardboard with flour on in different areas and floured the laminate flooring out of the living room & into the kitchen.
> I'm going to remove some floorboards later as there may be a direct route (for a small snake) from the hole we think she got in, up the walls and under the floorboards upstairs where its warm...Worth a look as there's a few with screws in = easy access


I'm sure she'll turn up at some point, it may be tomorrow, next week or in 2015 but she'll turn up! I've heard of people's snakes going missing for over a year and then turning up in next door's kitchen!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its been rather quiet in this section recently. How is everyone this morning?


I am good, apart from annoyed. Went into so many different shops to find a new RUB and couldn't find one anywhere. 

How are you?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I am good, apart from annoyed. Went into so many different shops to find a new RUB and couldn't find one anywhere.
> 
> How are you?


Yeah I'm good thanks, Have you tried Rymans or somewhere like that. Have you got a Hobbycraft near you, they have LOADS.

My new female I got last week didn't want to feed so I dumped the rat in with the new boy I got yesterday and woke up this morning and he had eaten it, even after he had been probed so im pleased with that:2thumb:


----------



## Jezza84

well not good this morning woke to find I lost one of my vent froglets and two tadpoles


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jezza84 said:


> well not good this morning woke to find I lost one of my vent froglets and two tadpoles


No, poor little froglets. Do you know why or is it just unlucky do you think? could it be something to do with the cold weather?


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I'm good thanks, Have you tried Rymans or somewhere like that. Have you got a Hobbycraft near you, they have LOADS.
> 
> My new female I got last week didn't want to feed so I dumped the rat in with the new boy I got yesterday and woke up this morning and he had eaten it, even after he had been probed so im pleased with that:2thumb:


The nearest hobbycraft is in Woking so will go there at some point. 

How many snakes do you have now?

Thats good that he ate it



Jezza84 said:


> well not good this morning woke to find I lost one of my vent froglets and two tadpoles


Aww no  Sorry to hear that


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> The nearest hobbycraft is in Woking so will go there at some point.
> 
> How many snakes do you have now?
> 
> Thats good that he ate it


I think we have 14 snakes, lost count of the corns but I now have 3 royals.

Yeah Hobbycraft in Woking is where I get all my RUB's from.

Have you got yourself a car yet?


----------



## manda88

Jezza84 said:


> well not good this morning woke to find I lost one of my vent froglets and two tadpoles


Sorry to hear that Jezz 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I think we have 14 snakes, lost count of the corns but I now have 3 royals.
> 
> Yeah Hobbycraft in Woking is where I get all my RUB's from.
> 
> Have you got yourself a car yet?


Well if we've got 14 snakes and 3 of them are royals, then that means there's 11 corns!  Text me back!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> *I think* we have 14 snakes, lost count of the corns but I now have 3 royals.
> 
> Yeah Hobbycraft in Woking is where I get all my RUB's from.
> 
> Have you got yourself a car yet?





manda88 said:


> Well if we've got 14 snakes and 3 of them are royals, then that means there's 11 corns!  Text me back!


If you read it I put, I think we have 14 snakes. I dint know if you had 11 or 12 so I was just saying I know I have 3 royals. Duh!!!

In answer to your text.








NOPE:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I think we have 14 snakes, lost count of the corns but I now have 3 royals.
> 
> Yeah Hobbycraft in Woking is where I get all my RUB's from.
> 
> Have you got yourself a car yet?


Cool, just a few then :whistling2:

I will be getting the snake from Woking so will pick up a few bits then. Where do you get your other snake stuff from?

Yeah I have, had it about 2 weeks now


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Cool, just a few then :whistling2:
> 
> I will be getting the snake from Woking so will pick up a few bits then. Where do you get your other snake stuff from?
> 
> Yeah I have, had it about 2 weeks now


Awesome, what car did you get?

I only really need to get food for them, which I get from either Funky Fish, Clandon Reptile Centre or FrozenDirect.com

Substrate I usekKitchen towel or Newspaper. Manda uses Aspen for the bigger but I think she wants to change it.


----------



## Jezza84

Just think its one of those things all the others are ok. Still got about 30ish tadpoles and the other 2 vent froglets seem fine. Its not really all that cold down here to be honest.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jezza84 said:


> Just think its one of those things all the others are ok. Still got about 30ish tadpoles and the other 2 vent froglets seem fine. Its not really all that cold down here to be honest.


Ahh thats a shame. Sorry for the loss. Good luck with the rest though.:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Manda, If you get time can you collect some more oak leaves please?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> You can have one if you want. I have one from the year before, you can have it for nowt if you collect it. Trying to free up room for a dart tank.


Very kind of you mate but maybe in the future. I'm afraid my immune system isn't strong enough to cope with a trip to the wales.:whistling2:

Last year or two I got a baby beardie, it was tiiiiiiiiiny. Kept it in a viv and went to show my mate him and the glass door was open. Little brother wanted to see him and the little blighter was missing. Searched for ages and mum wouldn't sleep upstairs. Month later, come home from school and turn the computer on and there he was, basking on the tower!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, what car did you get?
> 
> I only really need to get food for them, which I get from either Funky Fish, Clandon Reptile Centre or FrozenDirect.com
> 
> Substrate I usekKitchen towel or Newspaper. Manda uses Aspen for the bigger but I think she wants to change it.


 
I got a ford focus. 

I think I am going to try Clandon. Need to get some bigger mice for the royal. I think my snakes pinkies are a bit small for it!

I have Aspen but will let the OH decide what he wants.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I got a ford focus.
> 
> I think I am going to try Clandon. Need to get some bigger mice for the royal. I think my snakes pinkies are a bit small for it!
> 
> I have Aspen but will let the OH decide what he wants.


For the royal I would feed him rats as they are fatty and royals are obviously a chunky snake. Also as they grow they need bigger foods like adult rats. It is quite difficult to move an adult python from mice to rats. Neo is on small rat weaners so if he is about the same size as Neo then these would be what you need. They look huge but they can easily handle them. Clandon don't have these in at the moment but Funky Fish do.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> For the royal I would feed him rats as they are fatty and royals are obviously a chunky snake. Also as they grow they need bigger foods like adult rats. It is quite difficult to move an adult python from mice to rats. Neo is on small rat weaners so if he is about the same size as Neo then these would be what you need. They look huge but they can easily handle them. Clandon don't have these in at the moment but Funky Fish do.


He was only born in September I think it was so I will try to get some rat pups instead of mice. 

Where is funky fish?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> He was only born in September I think it was so I will try to get some rat pups instead of mice.
> 
> Where is funky fish?


Funky fish is in Addlestone. Yeah Rat pups will be ok. I think Manda's sister has got some she doesn't need, could ask her if she wants to sell them if you want?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Very kind of you mate but maybe in the future.* I'm afraid my immune system isn't strong enough to cope with a trip to the wales.*:whistling2:


:lol2:. Fair enough mate.


----------



## _jake_

Lol would really love one though!


----------



## manda88

Yeah FA if you want rat pups then Jenny's got loads she needs to get rid of, so I'll ask her for you if you like?
I've spent my entire afternoon cuddling puppies, it was great! They were soooooo cute. I should've taken my camera with me!


----------



## stewie m

omg my fbt's are acterly out and active for the first time since well i cant acterly rember


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Awkward much?








:lol2::flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I just sold my Blackberry for £87 on Ebay. More monies for Christmas.

Also please get Rebecca out the x-factor, her voice irritates me soooooo much. I HATE it:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Has anyone worked with acrylic cement before?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Has anyone worked with acrylic cement before?


I have worked with acrylic and I have worked with cement but not together. If that helps?:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have worked with acrylic and I have worked wit cement but not together. If that helps?:whistling2:


Shhh. Just making plans for new vivs.

Not sure wether to go with glass or not.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Shhh. Just making plans for new vivs.
> 
> Not sure wether to go with glass or not.


Well acrylic is easier to work with and is lighter so good for your shelves but, it can scratch easily and might go a bit dull in colour as it ages. Whereas, glass is a b:censor:h to work with a heavier but, it doesn't scratch easily and easy to clean:hmm:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well acrylic is easier to work with and is lighter so good for your shelves but, it can scratch easily and might go a bit dull in colour as it ages. Whereas, glass is a b:censor:h to work with a heavier but, it doesn't scratch easily and easy to clean:hmm:


Jah, I'd much prefer lighter.....I could always do the sliding doors in glass....and the rest acrylic.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> omg my fbt's are acterly out and active for the first time since well i cant acterly rember


Toldya! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I'm going for 'hero' status, in a mo: it's been one of those complicated cross-household weekends, and today the boyf, my best friend and I went to the winter fair in Rochester Castle and a meal afterward- which meant I had to play heavy blocker/bodyguard all afternoon, 'cos people don't seem to realise that just because a guy is on crutches, this *does not* mean it's ok to try and barge him, and if you try, I *will* barge you back!:devil: This isn't the 'hero' bit, btw, it's that now I'm home and relatively settled, I can't put off cleaning out the 4ft turtle pond in my living room for another 24 hours- I need to do it *now*. The things I do for my animals...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Jah, I'd much prefer lighter.....I could always do the sliding doors in glass....and the rest acrylic.


Yeah that sounds like a plan, because then the bit that you view through wont get scratched and is easy to clean:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah that sounds like a plan, because then the bit that you view through wont get scratched and is easy to clean:2thumb:


I really can't be bothered to go to the glaziers, but I really want to get started :/


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay! I am my turtle's hero!:no1:



:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Toldya! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I'm going for 'hero' status, in a mo: it's been one of those complicated cross-household weekends, and today the boyf, my best friend and I went to the winter fair in Rochester Castle and a meal afterward- which meant I had to play heavy blocker/bodyguard all afternoon, 'cos people don't seem to realise that just because a guy is on crutches, this *does not* mean it's ok to try and barge him, and if you try, I *will* barge you back!:devil: This isn't the 'hero' bit, btw, it's that now I'm home and relatively settled, I can't put off cleaning out the 4ft turtle pond in my living room for another 24 hours- I need to do it *now*. The things I do for my animals...


 
yeah but now they hid up the probly want be active for another few moonths its very rear that there active mine ar lazy and just hide all time there nuthing like what poaple discribe 

as i said befor my whites are actuerly more active and thought there were ment to be the lazy ones


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> yeah but now they hid up the probly want be active for another few moonths its very rear that there active mine ar lazy and just hide all time there nuthing like what poaple discribe
> 
> as i said befor my whites are actuerly more active and thought there were ment to be the lazy ones


I really can't work it out, mate- I've never met a shy FBT- at least not when kept in a group, like yours are.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Mine were very boisterous when they were all together, but when there was just the OFBT they weren't so active but were still very bold, sat out in the open all day long. 
When I searched for pics of the old set-up I found a small explanation of my last but one's death, it got an ulcer or something in its mouth which expanded over a couple of days and killed it. Anyone heard of similar ? Not that it matters now of course, just curious. (I've still got both dessicated remains sealed away in the loft )
My last OFBT wasn't very active at all by 'her'self, mainly due to her terrible diet of waxies. They were the easiest food to keep longterm (No such thing as mealworm, not that I was aware of anyway) and I wasn't made aware of their bad nutritional value.
It really annoys me how naive I was back then 

Simialr naivety shown in my little bro with losing the snake I suppose.

Searched everywhere again tonight, even cut open the bottom of the sofa, and had to go through a huge rubbish bag just incase (It's bin day tomorrow) but not a sign. Checked behind the fridge and in the cupboards etc....Seriously think she MUST be in that wallspace, which I confirmed leads to all the upstairs floorboards if she climbed the pipes/cables.


----------



## RhianB87

thats a bugger amount the snake  I am sure she will turn up eventually and will be twice as long!

My mum is getting a new fish tank for my goldfish, which means I can use their old tank to do a new better tank for my FBT's. Going to try to do some nice decorating in it, if all goes to plan! Its twice as big as the tank they are in now so I maybe able to squeeze a couple more in there :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My bloody cold won't go!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I really can't work it out, mate- I've never met a shy FBT- at least not when kept in a group, like yours are.


dunno maybe mine are uniqe 

i was either going to put them in a smaller tank as they dont use the whole tank there in or get 2 or 3 more but dunno if i want more fbt's that never come out 

one of the resons i got them was easy to keep and ment to be really active and fun to keep


----------



## manda88

Just had a power cut at work for over an hour, but unfortunately it's back on now!! :bash: Was about to go home!
So has everyone got their Christmas shopping sorted then or is it all gonna be last minute panic buying?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've ordered Cazablanca's present that's it.

Got her a guitar.


----------



## manda88

Awesome! Does she play already or is it something she wants to get into? Acoustic or electric? I ordered Matt's presents today but accidentally used the joint account card to pay for them :lol2: so he can't look at the account now til after Christmas!


----------



## stewie m

done mine friday


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Awesome! Does she play already or is it something she wants to get into? Acoustic or electric? I ordered Matt's presents today but accidentally used the joint account card to pay for them :lol2: so he can't look at the account now til after Christmas!


She doesn't know she's getting one but she keeps going on about liking them. Accoustic, she's not playing electric in the flat!


----------



## _jake_

I feel really, strange. Yesterday I kept going dizzy and im being quite clumbsy. Today my eyes are really stinging and have a banging headache. I still went to college!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> She doesn't know she's getting one but she keeps going on about liking them. Accoustic, she's not playing electric in the flat!


She's dropping subtle hints then :lol2: At least you know she'll be pleased! I used to have an electric guitar, sold it on ebay with a bag, amp and wah-wah pedal for like £80, I miss it even though I hardly played it!



_jake_ said:


> I feel really, strange. Yesterday I kept going dizzy and im being quite clumbsy. Today my eyes are really stinging and have a banging headache. I still went to college!


That doesn't sound fun! Maybe you should go to the docs?


----------



## _jake_

Going on Wed. Only day off Collegggee!


----------



## manda88

Hopefully you'll still be alive by then!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah don't die, I'll miss your internet posts.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I've hardly done any xmas shopping...got a few bits 'n' bobs but may end up adding to my bro's prezzie if the snake aint turned up by then...He's been eyeing up black kings.
Also need to search for my OWN prezzie, been told I can't keep the locust breeding colony as it stinks too much so I want a red ornate instead. *Ornate isn't Fantasy is it ? I get confused*
HAd a brainwave today, use my webcam and try drop it down inside the pipe gap from upstairs to see if we could see her...Been f:censor: about with it for over an hour before I gave up...can't see owt (Eventhough its got nightvision LED's)

Wonder how long I can safely leave the pinkie in the trap for...Was thinking of braining it tbh, cant hurt :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Argh... My laptop is knackered, the hinge has snapped. Its now starting to affect the screen  It keeps going blurry. Thankfully only a few weeks until I can get a new. 


I have done all of my xmas shopping! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Thanks Guys. I'll try not to die. Though I'm not promising anything.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I've hardly done any xmas shopping...got a few bits 'n' bobs but may end up adding to my bro's prezzie if the snake aint turned up by then...He's been eyeing up black kings.
> Also need to search for my OWN prezzie, been told I can't keep the locust breeding colony as it stinks too much so I want a red ornate instead. *Ornate isn't Fantasy is it ? I get confused*
> HAd a brainwave today, use my webcam and try drop it down inside the pipe gap from upstairs to see if we could see her...Been f:censor: about with it for over an hour before I gave up...can't see owt (Eventhough its got nightvision LED's)
> 
> Wonder how long I can safely leave the pinkie in the trap for...Was thinking of braining it tbh, cant hurt :lol2:


Mexican Black Kings are quite fiesty from what I've heard, may be better off getting something not as likely to chew your finger off!
Ornates are different to fantasies, a fantasy is a ornate x cornuta hybrid.
You can get something off firebox/iwantoneofthose.com that is a camera in a bendy thing that you can fit into small spaces, might be worth getting one of them to try and find snakey?


----------



## manda88

LOL even I asked about mixing species, I can't believe this was only a year ago.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/420465-mixing-frogs.html

What a noob.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> LOL even I asked about mixing species, I can't believe this was only a year ago.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/420465-mixing-frogs.html
> 
> What a noob.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I think I may have asked before if anything can go with fbt's.:bash:


----------



## ex0tics

done mine in November, not a big fan of Christmas!


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm really into whales.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm really into whales.


LOOK I'VE REPLIED! That's nice. I dreamt about killer whales the other night, it was scary, they beached themselves to try and eat us, and then it let me pet it's face and it had people teeth.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> LOOK I'VE REPLIED! That's nice. I dreamt about killer whales the other night, it was scary, they beached themselves to try and eat us, and then it let me pet it's face and it had people teeth.


Killer Whales are dolphins.
Spazz.

I like sperm (LOLOLOLOLOL) whales, humpbacks and blues.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Killer Whales are dolphins.
> Spazz.
> 
> I like sperm (LOLOLOLOLOL) whales, humpbacks and blues.


Everyone knows you love sperm. I don't know of any other whales other than the ones you've already said!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Everyone knows you love sperm. I don't know of any other whales other than the ones you've already said!


Minkes and bowheads!


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Minkes and bowheads!


Never heard of either of them! All I know is that their balls weigh a tonne each and that their willies wave around like wavey things to try and rape other whales. It's gross!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Never heard of either of them! All I know is that their balls weigh a tonne each and that their willies wave around like wavey things to try and rape other whales. It's gross!


It's amazing. My balls weigh a tonne each.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It's amazing. My balls weigh a tonne each.


That must be extremely uncomfortable? Can't Kay help with that?


----------



## jme2049

Anyone know if BenW still comes on? I need to ask him something but can't find his profile thing?


EDIT: ignore me it's sorted now


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Everyone knows you love sperm. I don't know of any other whales other than the ones you've already said!


 
Carrying on the low brow conversation, The right whale has the longest penis in the world


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Carrying on the low brow conversation, The right whale has the longest penis in the world


That fact is useless without telling us how long it is! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awesome.


----------



## manda88

Whoooooa I'm in your sig! I'm honoured!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> That fact is useless without telling us how long it is! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My fact was incorrect  I cant find where I read about it. Well the blue whale has the biggest measured at about 6 foot. 

30 Strangest Animal Mating Habits. Theres some strange things in there!


----------



## manda88

I don't think I want to look!! :lol2: There's been so many threads on this forum where I've thought it was perfectly innocent, and then a pic of something filthy pops up and my eyes burn!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm starting to get really bored of this forum.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I don't think I want to look!! :lol2: There's been so many threads on this forum where I've thought it was perfectly innocent, and then a pic of something filthy pops up and my eyes burn!


 
Lol its not that bad. The worse picture is a duck with it all hanging out. There is alot of information.


Odd question, can you stack wooden viv on top of each other?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm starting to get really bored of this forum.


A lot of people are. It's losing it's fun-factor 



FallenAngel said:


> Lol its not that bad. The worse picture is a duck with it all hanging out. There is alot of information.
> 
> 
> Odd question, can you stack wooden viv on top of each other?


I don't want to see a duck's wang. Yes you can stack them, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> A lot of people are. It's losing it's fun-factor


 
I know what you mean, I worry about posting anything incase of people having a go.

I posted on the snake section about heating a viv because I didnt want to use a RUB. And straight away someone wanted to know why I didnt want to keep using a RUB. You shouldnt have to explain every post!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I know what you mean, I worry about posting anything incase of people having a go.
> 
> I posted on the snake section about heating a viv because I didnt want to use a RUB. And straight away someone wanted to know why I didnt want to keep using a RUB. You shouldnt have to explain every post!


Yeah I saw that. There's been a lot of jumping down people's throats lately and just angry posts in general, it's sad! I want the good old days back! The only place I really post in now is this thread (in case you hadn't noticed!) cos whenever I post in the snake bit I just get ignored or I kill the thread :lol2: There's nothing that ever really interests me in the Off Topic section either cos it's usually about something in the news that I don't read about, and OT+18 just consists of people demanding naked photos or attention seeking.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I just think you're all arse biscuits! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I just think you're all arse biscuits! :whistling2:


That's not very nice! What is an arse biscuit? Is it poo? Crusty poo?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah I saw that. There's been a lot of jumping down people's throats lately and just angry posts in general, it's sad! I want the good old days back! The only place I really post in now is this thread (in case you hadn't noticed!) cos whenever I post in the snake bit I just get ignored or I kill the thread :lol2: There's nothing that ever really interests me in the Off Topic section either cos it's usually about something in the news that I don't read about, and OT+18 just consists of people demanding naked photos or attention seeking.


Yeah same for me, I sometimes venture into the other pets section as thats generally not as bad as the other sections. 
I try to join in, in off topic, but I when I go to comment I notice the 20 other pages of text which I cant be bothered to read through to see if my comment is still relevant.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's not very nice! What is an arse biscuit? Is it poo? Crusty poo?


I have no idea, just a father ted fan.

You're not really arse cookies.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> I just think you're all arse biscuits! :whistling2:


 
I thought I was the only one that said arse biscuits!


Anorak News » MediaWatch Spots Emmerdale Jam Rags But Misses ARSE Biscuits

Thats where I go it from


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Yeah I saw that. There's been a lot of jumping down people's throats lately and just angry posts in general, it's sad! I want the good old days back! The only place I really post in now is this thread (in case you hadn't noticed!) cos whenever I post in the snake bit I just get ignored or I kill the thread :lol2: There's nothing that ever really interests me in the Off Topic section either cos it's usually about something in the news that I don't read about, and OT+18 just consists of people demanding naked photos or attention seeking.


i only post here i like this section 

i asked a couple thing in the lizard section was a waste of time never posted there since


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: classic program


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> i only post here i like this section
> 
> i asked a couple thing in the lizard section was a waste of time never posted there since


 
I havent posted photos up of my new leo viv because I know I will get slated because she is on sand!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


BRICK! Gotta love Father Jack.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I havent posted photos up of my new leo viv because I know I will get slated because she is on sand!!


:gasp: FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, NOT SAND!!!

God, I want cresties.


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I havent posted photos up of my new leo viv because I know I will get slated because she is on sand!!


if its safe to use then i cant see a problem 

i noticed they seem to like the kitching towl and lyno


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> :gasp: FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, NOT SAND!!!
> 
> God, I want cresties.


i was thinking of getting some wen i get my racking 

i want snakes again might wait till i get my own place mum dont like them but dont mind me having them if there in my room but no space and she dont like mise in the frezza and my sister hates them


----------



## furryjen

morgan freeman said:


> image


feck! Girls! Arse!


I love my brick!!


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> if its safe to use then i cant see a problem
> 
> i noticed they seem to like the kitching towl and lyno


I have had her for 6 years on it with no problems. I dont like the lino or kitchen towel. Its far more unnatural than sand!



manda88 said:


> :gasp: FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY, NOT SAND!!!
> 
> God, I want cresties.


I know. She should be taken away as I am such a bad owner!!!

I love cresties as well, They will be one of the first things I get when I move out!


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I have had her for 6 years on it with no problems. I dont like the lino or kitchen towel. Its far more unnatural than sand!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. She should be taken away as I am such a bad owner!!!
> 
> I love cresties as well, They will be one of the first things I get when I move out!


god nows how long i have had mine cant rember quit a long time iv never used sand to be honest i have all ways used the same stuff not sure what its called tho


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's Ireland's biggest lingerie section.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cresties are cool, a bit fast though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What other forums are you all on?

I'm on captive bred - Kofi Anan, made 1 post!

Dendroboard - Morgan Freeman

Dendroworold - Morgan Freeman

The Planted Tank - Paul G

Ultimate Reef - Paul GGG

Rational Skepticism (science, politics etc board)


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have had her for 6 years on it with no problems. I dont like the lino or kitchen towel. Its far more unnatural than sand!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. She should be taken away as I am such a bad owner!!!
> 
> I love cresties as well, They will be one of the first things I get when I move out!


If I had leos I'd probably keep them on tiles, or do one of those natural tank things like I've seen in the habitat section.
I NEED cresties, I'm so terrible with buying animals, I see something and I just want it more than anything from that moment onwards. I've wanted cresties for a while now anyway but it's the one in Pets at Home's fault that I want them more! It was just so freakin' cute!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Cresties are cool, a bit fast though!


Are they? I held a tiny baby one in a shop at the weekend and it pooped on me! It loved me! And then it climbed in my hair! :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The adult I saw was!


----------



## stewie m

i hate calathea plants

the one in the whites viv has gone stupid dont now what is called its got big round leaves but for some reson all the leaves and stems have crossed over each other and turnd around so there all facing and growing the same way looks really silly and crap


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What other forums are you all on?
> 
> I'm on captive bred - Kofi Anan, made 1 post!
> 
> Dendroboard - Morgan Freeman
> 
> Dendroworold - Morgan Freeman
> 
> The Planted Tank - Paul G
> 
> Ultimate Reef - Paul GGG
> 
> Rational Skepticism (science, politics etc board)


I'm on CB under the same username as on here, only made a few posts as I only joined in October. Ian's Vivarium, thecornsnake.co.uk (I think, I think I've made one post and then forgotten about it), another one that I can't remember, and a fishing forum that I also hardly ever go on cos I'm pretty much the only girl on it and I've hardly done any fishing this year.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm on CB under the same username as on here, only made a few posts as I only joined in October. Ian's Vivarium, thecornsnake.co.uk (I think, I think I've made one post and then forgotten about it), another one that I can't remember, and a fishing forum that I also hardly ever go on cos I'm pretty much the only girl on it and I've hardly done any fishing this year.


It's disgraceful tha you have darts but aren't on dendroboard. DISGRACEFUL.


----------



## stewie m

im on

Dendroboard cant rember user and pasword tho

Dendroworold - stewie dont think iv posted on there yet tho 

and a few car forum

and beech fishing one witch i cant rember the name havnt been on there for a few years just kinda forgoten about it


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's disgraceful tha you have darts but aren't on dendroboard. DISGRACEFUL.


I think Matt's on there. He deals with the darts mostly, I just deal with everything else!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I think Matt's on there. He deals with the darts mostly, I just deal with everything else!


Disgraceful.


----------



## stewie m

i wish my balls waighed a tonne each that would be one masive masive masive susage just think of the fun could have with it


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Disgraceful.


Sorry.



stewie m said:


> i wish my balls waighed a tonne each that would be one masive masive masive susage just think of the fun could have with it


I don't think you do! You wouldn't be able to move! And just cos you've got big balls doesn't necessarily mean you'd have a huge dingaling.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Does if yous a whale.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you do! You wouldn't be able to move! And just cos you've got big balls doesn't necessarily mean you'd have a huge dingaling.


would be funny tho 

im happy with mine as it is


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Xmas meal tonight nom nom nom scoff nom nom


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Does if yous a whale.


Their mating rituals make me sick.



stewie m said:


> would be funny tho
> 
> im happy with mine as it is


That's good to hear :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Xmas meal tonight nom nom nom scoff nom nom


It's all about pigs in blankets. I'm gonna stock up on them in case we get snowed in!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It's all about pigs in blankets. I'm gonna stock up on them in case we get snowed in!


Mmmm. I've actually started a diet, but this has been booked for ages!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> It's all about pigs in blankets. I'm gonna stock up on them in case we get snowed in!


mmmmmmmmm man i love thos i WANT some NOW

snow gone tho or have you get more


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Their mating rituals make me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to hear :lol2:


bit spotty tho


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> mmmmmmmmm man i love thos i WANT some NOW
> 
> snow gone tho or have you get more


It's apparently going to snow all over the country coming up to Christmas, so gonna stock up!

Just managed to bag myself an HTC Desire HD for £25 a month, chiching!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I don't want the snow, I can't get anywhere if the busses don't run and I don't fancy being snowed in with my family :bash: we never get much here though (she says)


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't want the snow, I can't get anywhere if the busses don't run and I don't fancy being snowed in with my family :bash: we never get much here though (she says)


You just know that now you've said that you'll get about 40ft of snow :lol2:
Re your cresties, do you keep them all seperately? How do you heat them or do you have them at room temp? How do you have them set up? Sorry for all the questions, I don't want to make a thread in the lizard section and be eaten alive!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> It's apparently going to snow all over the country coming up to Christmas, so gonna stock up!
> 
> Just managed to bag myself an HTC Desire HD for £25 a month, chiching!


we will see they keep changing there mind for here 

wish i could have a decent phone


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> You just know that now you've said that you'll get about 40ft of snow :lol2:
> Re your cresties, do you keep them all seperately? How do you heat them or do you have them at room temp? How do you have them set up? Sorry for all the questions, I don't want to make a thread in the lizard section and be eaten alive!


they like cooler temps about mid 20s i think


----------



## REDDEV1L

Dunno how many forums i'm registered on to be honest...I generally use generics so if it doesn't work and I want access I know i've gotta register :lol2:
A few from my forums folder are...

This, Captivebread, Repti*******, Vivariumforum, Dendroboard, WildAboutBritain, WildAboutTheWorld, NickBaker, Practical Fishkeeping, Fishkeeping, BobsFreeStuff, Zynga, Efukt then an assortment of metal detecting and coin collecting forums.
There's others like RoyalMailChat, MorrisonsEmployeeForum, KingSnake etc that I never go on anymore


----------



## jme2049

There's a Nick Baker forum:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Indeed there is :lol2:

nickbaker.tv • Index page


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> You just know that now you've said that you'll get about 40ft of snow :lol2:
> Re your cresties, do you keep them all seperately? How do you heat them or do you have them at room temp? How do you have them set up? Sorry for all the questions, I don't want to make a thread in the lizard section and be eaten alive!


They all live seperatly, because they are babies they have a (large) faunarium each with branches and fake plants.. I have the bottom lined with paper towels because its easier to clean. I mist the tanks twice a day, they are at 'room temp' which in my room with all the tortoise lights etc is about 22-23 degrees daytime temp and 18 night time, if it gets seriously cold I have heat mats on stand by which I stick to the side. They don't need any lighting. I feed mine on clarks gecko diet. I think thats it! Hope that helps

This is Harley's tank









I intend to breed them when they are old enough


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love Nick Baker. He is my childhood.
THE REALLY WILD SHOW.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That must be extremely uncomfortable? Can't Kay help with that?


Shut up and get out.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> They all live seperatly, because they are babies they have a (large) faunarium each with branches and fake plants.. I have the bottom lined with paper towels because its easier to clean. I mist the tanks twice a day, they are at 'room temp' which in my room with all the tortoise lights etc is about 22-23 degrees daytime temp and 18 night time, if it gets seriously cold I have heat mats on stand by which I stick to the side. They don't need any lighting. I feed mine on clarks gecko diet. I think thats it! Hope that helps
> 
> This is Harley's tank
> image
> 
> I intend to breed them when they are old enough


Cool, thank you! Do you have the fauns standing upright on it's side so it's tall? I think room temp in our flat is only around 20c so I guess I'd need a mat during the winter. It's not cold but it's not exactly hot.



ipreferaflan said:


> Shut up and get out.


Delayed reaction!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Delayed reaction!


Yeah well. I'm all about tumblr nowadays.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Cool, thank you! Do you have the fauns standing upright on it's side so it's tall? I think room temp in our flat is only around 20c so I guess I'd need a mat during the winter. It's not cold but it's not exactly hot.


Yeah you'd need a heat mat. The fauns are just as they come at the moment, but as the cresties grow I'm planning on either getting exo's or big RUBS on their sides.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> It's all about pigs in blankets. I'm gonna stock up on them in case we get snowed in!


i've been scoffing these all last week and all this week at work cos we are doing xmas lunches they are DELISH best thing about xmas


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah well. I'm all about tumblr nowadays.


Isn't tumblr just a load of pictures?



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah you'd need a heat mat. The fauns are just as they come at the moment, but as the cresties grow I'm planning on either getting exo's or big RUBS on their sides.


Ah ok cool, I guess I'd need to get one of those tiny ones to be able to stick it onto the side of the faun! Do you feed yours baby food? You have to be quite careful with the fruits you give, don't you? I need to do lots of reading before I get one!!



andaroo said:


> i've been scoffing these all last week and all this week at work cos we are doing xmas lunches they are DELISH best thing about xmas


Reading that makes me want them even more! They really are the best thing about Christmas, I emailed my mum today to make sure she gets some! They're the best when they're bordering on burnt.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> reading that makes me want them even more! They really are the best thing about christmas, i emailed my mum today to make sure she gets some! They're the best when they're bordering on burnt.


this!!!


----------



## jme2049

I just ate a chicken kiev burger. mmmmm


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Nope, baby food is very bad for them.. although pets at home feed them that :bash: the lady in my local pets at home (where squish came from) sneaks repashy into their food :lol2: mine are fed almost soley on clarks gecko diet (left out for them 24/7) which you can buy from oxford geckos online. thats a complete diet so they don't reall require any dusted live food, although mine get a couple of locusts every now and again as a treat.
For Christmas i'm going to give mine so mushed up over ripe mango :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Tumblr's a blogging site. It's full of hot girls.
SCORE.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nope, baby food is very bad for them.. although pets at home feed them that :bash: the lady in my local pets at home (where squish came from) sneaks repashy into their food :lol2: mine are fed almost soley on clarks gecko diet (left out for them 24/7) which you can buy from oxford geckos online. thats a complete diet so they don't reall require any dusted live food, although mine get a couple of locusts every now and again as a treat.
> For Christmas i'm going to give mine so mushed up over ripe mango :lol2:


I did wonder if it'd be any good for them, probably full of chemicals and all sorts! I think I'd prob feed mine CGD and mushed up fruits and stuff.



ipreferaflan said:


> Tumblr's a blogging site. It's full of hot girls.
> SCORE.


I used to be on some site called Facebox which is full of slags and sleazes who think they're really fit, basically everyone just posted pics of them half naked/fully naked and people'd be like 'u iz wl fit innit, gime ur numba'. I actually met a couple of guys from it :lol2: Naughty naughty!
Matt's sister's got tumblr and hers just has pictures of women all over it with little phrases like 'everything happens for a reason' and stuff, sounds a bit boring.


----------



## stewie m

omg its :censor: hard


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> omg its :censor: hard


lovely :gasp:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> lovely :gasp:


i have never ever ever ever nown a brick of eco earth to be as hard and tuth as this ever its indistructerbal its been in bucket for 30 min i been at with a trowl for 20 min and its just not bracking up


----------



## stewie m

jazzy u didnt think i ment my my god u did god u have a filthy mind girl


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> jazzy u didnt think i ment my my god u did god u have a filthy mind girl


:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :whistling2: :lol2:


i wish it was i need somthing to take my frustration out on :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Please, there are kids that read this!


----------



## stewie m

sorry wasnt thinking


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> i wish it was i need somthing to take my frustration out on :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

still not bracking up very well still really lumpy 

cant be botherd it going in as it is


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Do it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


not my style im afried


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> not my style im afried


What isnt? :gasp:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What isnt? :gasp:


what ever you was thinking of :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> what ever you was thinking of :gasp::gasp::gasp:



Nothing dodgey :gasp:

Thats not my style :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nothing dodgey :gasp:
> 
> Thats not my style :lol2:


cough cough


----------



## stewie m

yay one side done pics tomoz wen other side done

talking a bout my tank btw 

i think i filled my laptop up with eco earth


----------



## _jake_

Im still alive!!

And don't get a flaming cresttiiieeee!! The one at college is extremely 'chuck at wall' worthy. I'm the only student brave enough to pick it up. It goes mental, hisses, bites and shat all over my hands. Nice.


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> Im still alive!!
> 
> And don't get a flaming cresttiiieeee!! The one at college is extremely 'chuck at wall' worthy. I'm the only student brave enough to pick it up. It goes mental, hisses, bites and shat all over my hands. Nice.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

sorry but thats quit funny i thought tokays were ment to be the mental ones 

glad your still alive tho


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Im still alive!!
> 
> And don't get a flaming cresttiiieeee!! The one at college is extremely 'chuck at wall' worthy. I'm the only student brave enough to pick it up. It goes mental, hisses, bites and shat all over my hands. Nice.


Aww that poor crestie probably just hates being bothered all day every day by people who don't like it! I got pooed on by one at the weekend too so don't worry


----------



## stewie m

yaaaaaaaaaaaawn god im tired to much hard work


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just need to change the froggie water, mist tanks then i'm off to bed I think.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Aww that poor crestie probably just hates being bothered all day every day by people who don't like it! I got pooed on by one at the weekend too so don't worry


No its plain evil. Hardly is ever held. Although I did offer him some Anger Management but he just shat on me.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just need to change the froggie water, mist tanks then i'm off to bed I think.


i need cup of tea


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> No its plain evil. Hardly is ever held. Although I did offer him some Anger Management but he just shat on me.


:lol2::lol2: sorry but that did make make me laugh 

cant u do it back


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh my brother has a lurgy.. Cold and he's been sick, that means I'll get it. Just in time for Christmas! I was ill for Christmas last year


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Argh my brother has a lurgy.. Cold and he's been sick, that means I'll get it. Just in time for Christmas! I was ill for Christmas last year


I hate being ill over christmas. Last christmas I was up for about an hour over the whole day while I was dying of the flu 


and Morning everyone!!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> No its plain evil. Hardly is ever held. Although I did offer him some Anger Management but he just shat on me.


Poor baby  The one I reeeeeeally wanted in classifieds has been reserved 

I don't think I really enjoyed Christmas last year, cos we had dinner at my step sisters house and she doesn't do it properly, and my niece is really irritating and the whole day HAS to revolve around her, so it was Jess this, Jess that, soooo annoying! My mum makes the best Christmas dinner ever, she does everything you could possibly want, I'll probably take my cuddly toy penguin over there too cos he is awesome. I'm not ashamed to love cuddly toys!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I hate being ill over christmas. Last christmas I was up for about an hour over the whole day while I was dying of the flu
> 
> 
> and Morning everyone!!


Yeah it sucks  everyone except my brother was ill last year. My poor mother had shingles. I've been asked to stay at home and look after him until my mum gets in from work at 1. I'll be heading out to tesco later to get some cranberry and orange juice I think! I'll just have to stay away from him and keep using hand sanitieser :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Had to leave at 7am to get my doggie to the vets! She's having a scan to see what going on in her reproduction system (sounds nicer than fanny). She may need surgery after so it's very worrying  Horrible leaving her there. Also my cat is on heat and is currently dry humping my rug.


----------



## manda88




----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> image


That looks just like Scamp.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My xmas dinner sucked. Tasted like rats anus.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That looks just like Scamp.


It does look somewhat like him, looks more like Hitler.



Morgan Freeman said:


> My xmas dinner sucked. Tasted like rats anus.


That's a shame. Who cooked it?


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Poor baby  The one I reeeeeeally wanted in classifieds has been reserved
> 
> I don't think I really enjoyed Christmas last year, cos we had dinner at my step sisters house and she doesn't do it properly, and my niece is really irritating and the whole day HAS to revolve around her, so it was Jess this, Jess that, soooo annoying! My mum makes the best Christmas dinner ever, she does everything you could possibly want, I'll probably take my cuddly toy penguin over there too cos he is awesome. I'm not ashamed to love cuddly toys!


Agreed, thank god neither her or Katie are on here or you would die writing this!:whip:
I shall also take advantage and say yipppeeeee it's only us lot and will be AWESOME this year! Let's hope it happens again next year too.....:devil:


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> My xmas dinner sucked. Tasted like rats anus.


Bad times 

Who eats rats anus?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

furryjen said:


> Bad times
> 
> Who eats rats anus?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


Snakes.


----------



## _jake_

Kia is hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome! She had her scan and they can't see anything wrong. So she is booked in to be spayed and hopefully that'll cure her stinky vulva.


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Kia is hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome! She had her scan and they can't see anything wrong. So she is booked in to be spayed and hopefully that'll cure her stinky vulva.


Thats good that there is nothing wrong :2thumb:


I went to my friends house earlier and saw her Pallas Cat and Maine ***** :flrt:


----------



## jme2049

Glad your 'mutes ok jakey!:2thumb:




FallenAngel said:


> I went to my friends house earlier and saw her Pallas Cat and Maine ***** :flrt:


Wow just google them, they are some insane cats.


----------



## RhianB87

Khan - Pallas Cat

Thats the one she has. It lives in an enclosure in her garden because he was surplus where she vollunteers so she took him for a few months


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Glad your 'mutes ok jakey!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow just google them, they are some insane cats.


Thanks Welshie!:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Are they much bigger than normal cats?


----------



## manda88

I can't help but laugh when I see people call them *****. There's a thread in the exotics section called 'Why we love ***** even though they drive us insane' and I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I can't help but laugh when I see people call them *****. There's a thread in the exotics section called 'Why we love ***** even though they drive us insane' and I laugh every time I see it.


:lol2: Same here. There's episodes of Southpark where Cartman is a hero called 'the ****' I can't help but laugh every time I see it.


----------



## _jake_

I think ***** are really ugly.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> My xmas dinner sucked. Tasted like rats anus.


how do u now what that tasts like is there somthing you want to tell us


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Are they much bigger than normal cats?


 
Na not really, just a hell of a lot furrier


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Na not really, just a hell of a lot furrier


They look quite cool. Glad i'm not a cat person or i'd want one


----------



## stewie m

whats with this laptop today so :censor::censor::censor::censor: slow 

all i wanna do is smash the :censor: out of it

not in best of moods atm


----------



## stewie m

gose from one extream to the other going so quick now cant keep up with it


----------



## ipreferaflan

I love Christmas dinner. Parsnips are the best.
Roast potatoes close second.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Grrrrrrr I'm trying to add more plants, but I've completely run out of space, now my vivs look completely overfilled.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Grrrrrrr I'm trying to add more plants, but I've completely run out of space, now my vivs look completely overfilled.


buy more vivs lol

i hope this eco earth brick isnt as hard as the one i had last night


----------



## RhianB87

I am wondering if I can fit 2 more snake vivs and a gecko viv in my room.

Just seen gargoyle geckos and I really want some!


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I am wondering if I can fit 2 more snake vivs and a gecko viv in my room.
> 
> Just seen gargoyle geckos and I really want some!


i never seen those


----------



## RhianB87

There are some for sale on classified. A bit like cresties. :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> There are some for sale on classified. A bit like cresties. :2thumb:


 
cool 

i had a gecko years ago it was brown and run up walls cant rember the name of it pretty sure it wasnt a crestie


----------



## stewie m

who used to make mud pies wen they were yonger doin eco earth brought back memories


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone had any luck breeding locusts ?
My lot just aren't laying for some reason.
Tried damp sand and now trying coco fibre but doesnt look like they're gonna lay in this either...Sooo annoying.










I'd atleast like some babies before I have to feed em all off.. :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone had any luck breeding locusts ?
> My lot just aren't laying for some reason.
> Tried damp sand and now trying coco fibre but doesnt look like they're gonna lay in this either...Sooo annoying.
> 
> image
> 
> I'd atleast like some babies before I have to feed em all off.. :lol2:


looks like a sponge cake with two candles


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone had any luck breeding locusts ?
> My lot just aren't laying for some reason.
> Tried damp sand and now trying coco fibre but doesnt look like they're gonna lay in this either...Sooo annoying.
> 
> image
> 
> I'd atleast like some babies before I have to feed em all off.. :lol2:


Maybe they need some romantic music and candles? 

My mealworms havent stopped breeding!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

YES!

My fish tank is cycled!

Ooooh what to get what to get!


----------



## lizardboy5

ipreferaflan said:


> I love Christmas dinner. Parsnips are the best.
> Roast potatoes close second.


no yorkshire puds are the best the terky then roast potatoes


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> YES!
> 
> My fish tank is cycled!
> 
> Ooooh what to get what to get!


It's a fluval edge isn't it?
Some Rummy nose tetra?


----------



## REDDEV1L

stewie m said:


> looks like a sponge cake with two candles


Haha, I suppose it does !!!



FallenAngel said:


> Maybe they need some romantic music and candles?
> 
> My mealworms havent stopped breeding!


Hmm...Maybe XD
Yeah my mealies are doing well...Winding down on my morios tho coz I hardly ever feed em so don't need to breed em



Morgan Freeman said:


> YES!
> 
> My fish tank is cycled!
> 
> Ooooh what to get what to get!


As this is the phib section....

Let some air in and have some ADF's :2thumb: LOL

Whatever you decide...don't go for something different...I had some Gasterosteus aculeatus and nobody knew what to do when I ran into problems etc


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm feeling galaxy rasboras atm!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm feeling galaxy rasboras atm!


Didn't know what they where but just googled them and YES! they look awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Didn't know what they where but just googled them and YES! they look awesome.


I know, apparently they're relatively new to fish keeping. Me want some.

I have two places nearby, not counting PAH so will call to see if they have any.

I also need a few cherry shrimp.


----------



## jme2049

Yeah I just read something saying they're screwed in their natural habitat and they encourage breeding of them in captivity now.

Screw PAH for fish. I was in there a few weeks back and my dad asked some guy working there who was fishing out the dead fish why so many are dead? The guy replied because no one is in in the morning to feed them an then we all just forget. I was stunned.:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ha nice. My PAH honestly isn't that bad, it's certainly better than some shops I've been in.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha nice. My PAH honestly isn't that bad, it's certainly better than some shops I've been in.


Mine is quite good actually as well. Most things are generally healthy and seem looked after.


----------



## stewie m

my PAH only do leos and beardys 

iv hard so meny differnt things about them mostly bad i wouldnt buy pets from them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> I know, apparently they're relatively new to fish keeping. Me want some.
> 
> I have two places nearby, not counting PAH so will call to see if they have any.
> 
> I also need a few cherry shrimp.


We have loads in.. expect to pay £5-6 each for them. Not that new reaally easyish to breed but raising the fry is hard as they are so tiny.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We have loads in.. expect to pay £5-6 each for them. Not that new reaally easyish to breed but raising the fry is hard as they are so tiny.


Yeah just googled for prices, bah.....plymouth!


----------



## stewie m

noooooooooooooooo that sucks i have one bigger then the other :censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> noooooooooooooooo that sucks i have one bigger then the other :censor::censor::censor::censor:


It's entirely normal and girl's shouldn't mind.


----------



## jme2049

Mines my left.


----------



## manda88

I want it to be April 29th.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why??


----------



## manda88

Cos it's when we're all going to the House of Alex!! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I've just been sacked from Work experience!! Haven't been in the past two times as first I needed to finish an assignment. Second I was ill. The boss comes up to me and just goes 'We're cancelling your WE as you haven't been in!' wtf. Then the manager asked me to do something and I said not if he's cancelling it. So he goes off as he didn't know nothing about it and comes back blunt and just asking for my parents number and tutors. Anyway they talk to me like shit and I don't do anything there. So I stormed out, not letting them doughnuts put be down!! Bet my college is going to have a go at me now tomorrow


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Sorry to hear that.
Sounds like a reptile/pet shop down here.. when I was doing animal care at college some people went there and the staff treated them like :censor:

Did you ring in on the days you didnt turn up to explain?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I've just been sacked from Work experience!! Haven't been in the past two times as first I needed to finish an assignment. Second I was ill. The boss comes up to me and just goes 'We're cancelling your WE as you haven't been in!' wtf. Then the manager asked me to do something and I said not if he's cancelling it. So he goes off as he didn't know nothing about it and comes back blunt and just asking for my parents number and tutors. Anyway they talk to me like shit and I don't do anything there. So I stormed out, not letting them doughnuts put be down!! Bet my college is going to have a go at me now tomorrow


Sorry to hear that, Jake, sounds like you're better off not being there anyway if they treated you like crap. Isn't there another place you can go to?


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Sounds like a reptile/pet shop down here.. when I was doing animal care at college some people went there and the staff treated them like :censor:
> 
> Did you ring in on the days you didnt turn up to explain?


Yep explained each time fully to the manager, he had no problem. The boss has been a twat to me, even asked me if I was special needs once:bash: I'd do something for an hour or two, then will stand there, on my own, knowone talking to me untill I can go home 


manda88 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jake, sounds like you're better off not being there anyway if they treated you like crap. Isn't there another place you can go to?


Well I'll need to start looking again!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thats rubbish :bash: Tell your college how they treated you.


----------



## _jake_

I shall be. I wonder what shit they've told them! I'm sure they wont blame me making up escuses when they treated me like that.

what's worse is that the boss is very good friends with my Great Uncle. I wanna get back at the bastards, wonder if I could sue them  lol


----------



## jme2049

Take a poo in a bag and leave it hidden in the shop somewhere.


----------



## _jake_

Oh their T-shirt that they wont back? Is currently being chucked around in mud by my mute


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Take a poo in a bag and leave it hidden in the shop somewhere.


This.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> This.


I'm glad you agree.

Jake if they sh!t on you, you must sh!t on them but make sure your sh!t is in a bag. You know what i'm saying?


----------



## _jake_

I gets u bludda. Ha their website says that they are experts in the care and stuff of the fish. Some things i've seen, well, im sure the Council would like to know about it.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I'm glad you agree.
> 
> Jake if they sh!t on you, you must sh!t on them but make sure your sh!t is in a bag. You know what i'm saying?


Lol'd, a lot!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Being the voice of reason here...:whistling2:

Dude, don't do anything they can complain about. You need to let the college know how they have treated you; if they have any integrity they will stop using the shop for placements. If you do something stupid, they can use it as an excuse.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron makes sense.

Tell them they called you special needs and whatever else they did, if you don't think you can get it out in person, write it all down and give them a letter.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Being the voice of reason here...:whistling2:
> 
> Dude, don't do anything they can complain about. You need to let the college know how they have treated you; if they have any integrity they will stop using the shop for placements. If you do something stupid, they can use it as an excuse.


I agree actually, The shop will just use anything silly that you do to 'back up' what ever rubbish they are going to say about you.


----------



## _jake_

I just don't want to get in trouble for not going.


----------



## RhianB87

Then if being sensible doesnt work. Throw that poo around! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I just don't want to get in trouble for not going.


 The thing is, you aren't in the wrong, they are! Your college needs to know about this, especially the 'special needs' thing (Thanks, Morg!:2thumb. it's actually against the law to abuse you like that.


----------



## RhianB87

If I was you I would write down everything that happened and when. Stick to the facts so you can tell your college whats happened.


----------



## _jake_

I thought that would be discrimination are something like that. It was because when im nervous I'm clumbsy and I dropped something and kept messing things up and thats when he said 'you got something wrong with you?' And just talking to me like im some sort of weirdo.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I thought that would be discrimination are something like that. It was because when im nervous I'm clumbsy and I dropped something and kept messing things up and thats when he said 'you got something wrong with you?' And just talking to me like im some sort of weirdo.


I'd do what FA said, write everything down and then hand it into your college, hopefully the shop'll get done for being complete arse wipes.


----------



## RhianB87

Does your college come visit where you are doing work ex?
Mine used to visit at least once during the period you worked there.


----------



## _jake_

Nope they never visited! I'm going to try and write everything down that I can remember, considering I've been there since September.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Nope they never visited! I'm going to try and write everything down that I can remember, considering I've been there since September.


You'll be able to remember the worst things cos they'll be the most memorable, and that's all you need really so it's all good, makes them look bad, job done!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Document EVERYTHING.


----------



## _jake_

He's really ritch, could I sue him? LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> He's really ritch, could I sue him? LOL


Not if you spell it like that.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not if you spell it like that.


Feck off. I'm stressed!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ha, just got a answer phone message from my college. They've been on the phone, apparently I haven't been going to my placement:gasp: And they need a 'stern talk' with me tomorrow and I'm going on a disciplinary procedure:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Go in prepared. Say you felt bullied and have all incidents written down, not in your head.


----------



## _jake_

I will. you guys have been a great help  THaNkyooou


----------



## manda88

Have your college even heard you out yet? I love that they're immediately saying yeah you're going on a disciplinary because we believe them more than we believe you. Can you get a doctors note to prove your illness or anything?


----------



## _jake_

Nope haven't spoke to them. I'm in tomorrow though so if not I'll have to get my mum to come in and stick up for me. Didn't go to the docs, I wasn't ill. Just said it so I could get away from being there.


----------



## jme2049

Remember to take a bag of poo to college aswell. If they don't believe you just leave it in the library.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Release the crickets.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's entirely normal and girl's shouldn't mind.


i was talkin about ritch teas :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh Crap just remembered I need to get more hay for the bunnies before this awful weather sets in and i'm brother sitting tonight, so I'll have to drag him all the way to pets at home/town this evening. :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Got my little bro off school today....He's got an eye infection...looks like he's been in the ring with tyson... :lol2:

Went to have a look at a local rep shop to find the horned frog sold/NFS...Now wondering whether my dad took the hint a month ago when I said they were on my wishlist...Bet he didn't tho.


Gonna have a wander to the other 2 locals that don't advertise on here...Need to finds me an xmas prezzie from my bro/mum...:lol2:


----------



## chulainn

Morgan Freeman said:


> Document EVERYTHING.


do this make it deatailed

dont be sarcastic just write whats happened and ask them why they did this , they cant lie .

remember times dates 


if all else fails i reckon couple of 9mm rounds will sort it :lol2this was a joke dont actually do this)


----------



## stewie m

chulainn said:


> do this make it deatailed
> 
> dont be sarcastic just write whats happened and ask them why they did this , they cant lie .
> 
> remember times dates
> 
> 
> if all else fails i reckon couple of 9mm rounds will sort it :lol2this was a joke dont actually do this)


 
9mm bit small id go 50cal


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Jake, as the others have said, write it down before you go. If you can get your mum to go with you that wil help you a lot. Try and stay calm, polite (I'm sure you will) and answer truthfully when the college question you. If you are able to almost give a week by week rundown and also when you missed days and the reasons it will help you immensely. Remember, that from what you have said on here, you've done nothing wrong. When does college finish for Christmas? You'll then be able to start afresh next term - could you in the meantime try and find another placement yourself?

Don't let the b******s grind you down!


----------



## _jake_

Stephen - Tomorrow is my last day, I'll be able to see my mates so they'll cheer me up, some of the Facebook comments have been great! When they wish to speak to me i'm going to be upfront and explain everything and how they treated me, their stock and the other students from the college who tried to get placements. They told me they refused this one kid purely because he is (obviously) gay. I'm going to try everything to get my own back. Including how they treated me and some of the distgusting things I seen. They picked the wrong teenager to mess with!


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Stephen - Tomorrow is my last day, I'll be able to see my mates so they'll cheer me up, some of the Facebook comments have been great! When they wish to speak to me i'm going to be upfront and explain everything and how they treated me, their stock and the other students from the college who tried to get placements. They told me they refused this one kid purely because he is (obviously) gay. I'm going to try everything to get my own back. Including how they treated me and some of the distgusting things I seen. They picked the wrong teenager to mess with!


 
Whatever you dont start name calling because then no-one will bother listening to you. 
Be completely honest with what happened and why you felt like you did. 
Let us all know how it goes. 

Also be very careful what you write on facebook because they can use it against you. People have been fired from jobs because of stuff written on facebook!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Stephen - Tomorrow is my last day, I'll be able to see my mates so they'll cheer me up, some of the Facebook comments have been great! When they wish to speak to me i'm going to be upfront and explain everything and how they treated me, their stock and the other students from the college who tried to get placements. They told me they refused this one kid purely because he is (obviously) gay. I'm going to try everything to get my own back. Including how they treated me and some of the distgusting things I seen. They picked the wrong teenager to mess with!


I would have reported the gay incident there and then, and not to the college.


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Whatever you dont start name calling because then no-one will bother listening to you.
> Be completely honest with what happened and why you felt like you did.
> Let us all know how it goes.
> 
> Also be very careful what you write on facebook because they can use it against you. People have been fired from jobs because of stuff written on facebook!


I'll only say stuff if I found out they have lied about me never going, which it sounds like they have. If they haven't i'll say only about them making me uncomfortable.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Cos it's when we're all going to the House of Alex!! :2thumb:


Do you mean the visit to AlexM house, where did you get the dates from Manda


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do you like my new hat and mittens :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> image
> 
> Do you like my new hat and mittens :lol2:


not my style lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> not my style lol


Totally my style :lol2:

This old lady on the bus stared at me all the way home :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Totally my style :lol2:
> 
> This old lady on the bus stared at me all the way home :whistling2:


she probly thought u was a friut cake


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> she probly thought u was a friut cake


:lol2: yeah, well you only live once... i'm known round here as the crazy rabbit lady anyway :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: yeah, well you only live once... i'm known round here as the crazy rabbit lady anyway :whistling2:


 
im not known as any thing 

but i do like friut cake do you


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> im not known as any thing
> 
> but i do like friut cake do you


It's ok, I prefer marble cake :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It's ok, I prefer marble cake :lol2:


i love that to 

i was eating mince pies yesterday


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Do you mean the visit to AlexM house, where did you get the dates from Manda


I do indeed! It was in the 'Today at PRAS' thread, he said he is going to try and arrange it for the weekend of the 29th April :2thumb: Haven't heard anything about it for a while, we'll have to rack his brains about it soon!


----------



## stewie m

i never did work out wy i could smell trifle the other day


----------



## stewie m

was fantersizing other this 

http://www.mycubanrecipes.com/wp-content/uploads/upside-down-cake-done.jpg

god i want so bad


----------



## _jake_

I'm known as, um. Nothing 

I'm a plain old statistic in my local society.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm known as, um. Nothing
> 
> I'm a plain old statistic in my local society.


Cheer up fella.


----------



## _jake_

That did sound depressing. Wasn't ment like it. anyway, due to reason events mum said I can get some goldfish  Going to need to work on some phibs though, something that isn't expensive on upkeep, as im not going to be working for them on weekends anymore


----------



## stewie m

im a pain in the arse so i spose i could be known as that

i think im absesed with cake


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> *im a pain in the arse so i spose i could be known as that
> 
> * i think im absesed with cake


Definitely! Actually, both you and Demon-Child-Jake are known on this site as being really sussed guys who we all like to chat to. Deal with it!:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh bookface won't work.


----------



## _jake_

I know  I have sent over 100 private messages in an hour on there lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

its because they changed the stupid layout again! :whip: I wish they would just leave it as it is.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Definitely! Actually, both you and Demon-Child-Jake are known on this site as being really sussed guys who we all like to chat to. Deal with it!:whistling2:


are cool fair enough 

i think i have a problem iv never had a problem with esapies apart from the odd one or two but all i have been doin since friday is chassing crickets round my room i have cought 10 plus


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Argh bookface won't work.


it sucks

i need somthing to suck on y no mints


----------



## _jake_

We should add eachotherrr


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, Here's me

When it works!
http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny


----------



## stewie m

was gonna say u can add me if u like jake but cant get the link just plane white page


----------



## _jake_

I know its foooked!


----------



## stewie m

wish i had one be a bit painful tho

http://www.websnax.com/funny.pictures/cactus.cock.jpg


----------



## _jake_

FB is FIIIIIIXXEEEDDDD


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> FB is FIIIIIIXXEEEDDDD


 
mine aint


----------



## stewie m

whats every one thinking


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> FB is FIIIIIIXXEEEDDDD


Jakey-flakey-wakey, I'm not adding you to Faceache, for all the reasons I said before- but you are one of the fun people to chat to on this forum:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

here u go jake add me if u want 

Log in | Facebook


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Jakey-flakey-wakey, I'm not adding you to Faceache, for all the reasons I said before- but you are one of the fun people to chat to on this forum:2thumb:


thats mean ill add u jake


----------



## stewie m

keep nooding off so tired


----------



## stewie m

i thnk there faulty i have one bigger then the other again


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> thats mean ill add u jake


Not mean, just sensible- I won't add anybody under 16.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Not mean, just sensible- I won't add anybody under 16.


fair enough


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Your the only under 16 on mine, but if you spam up my home page with game updates etc.. your gone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> if you spam up my home page with game updates etc.. your gone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


THIS is why I have 2 accounts.
One for normal everyday forumites and ppl I know ITRW etc
and the other as a game id for adding random ppls I dont know.

Said game ID was originally made as a place to share my masses of pics from work with my old workmates when I left...Pics like this....










YES I was driving, NO I wasn't drunk, YES I had to go the whole shift without a break to clean it up, YES I chucked it all in the skip and went home before telling management, YES I got seriously bollocked, and YES, It WAS a mechanical fault...The "emergency footbrake" didn't work.



In other news...I've seriously gone off one of my local rep shops....Went for a look today and for the first time in months was able to see the marbled salamander they were selling. Unfortunately the salamander looked more like a twig, caught under the waterbowl and dessicated virtually beyond recognition. (Said waterbowl had fresh water in it too)
Also, the FBT was seriously skinny and I couldn't see any livefood in any of the tanks...Infact there wasn't even any lettuce in the GAL tank for christ sake. 
NOW it makes sense why Amphi, my cane bought from there was all skin and bone and will eat anything I offer her....poor bugger.

The other one, which incidentally is the one I complained about last time was looking better, the ACF weren't in with the turtles (I couldn't see them anywhere actually) and there was climbing stuff in for the peacock tree frogs. Although no light in their, the fbt or the newt tanks which was a bit crap coz I couldn't see in properly. 
They had a pair of RETF and a rocket frog (?) aswell as the peach fantasy frog they had last time, plus the darts but had sold the cute WTF.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ooo snow day for me.. no work!
Cars are skidding going up and down my road :|


----------



## manda88

We had a little bit of snow last night but it didn't settle cos the roads were wet from raining a few hours before. The BBC weather forecast said yesterday that we were expecting heavy snow tomorrow, but I've just had a look and it now says sunny intervals instead, no sign of heavy snow for us in the next 5 days! 
On the plus side, I've just been given an AWESOME Christmas bonus from work!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wish I had a christmas bonus from work! I'll swap for snow? :lol2:


----------



## manda88

I've had a long hard think about it, and I think I'll keep the bonus thanks :lol2:
Gonna save it and stick it into an ISA account so it can gain interest, and then I can use it to buy a tessera corn snake :flrt: WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I've had a long hard think about it, and I think I'll keep the bonus thanks :lol2:
> Gonna save it and stick it into an ISA account so it can gain interest, and then I can use it to buy a tessera corn snake :flrt: WOOHOO!!!!


I am going to use my bonus. Don't know how much it is to pay off some debts. I hope its a nice amount that I get.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I am going to use my bonus. Don't know how much it is to pay off some debts. I hope its a nice amount that I get.


That would be a good idea actually, need to get that god forsaken credit card paid off!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My little Jack frost

Scuse the messy garden!
YouTube - Jack Frost the Shadow Bunny


----------



## _jake_

I understand Ron!

I hate those stupid games!! 


College didn't speak to me.. So guess thats a good thing


----------



## jme2049

Did you poo bag them jake?

I have about 8 inches of snow out the garden and have been tobogganing with friends and the dog! Yay fun times:mf_dribble:


----------



## REDDEV1L

We were meant to get loads of the white stuff, but instead we've got the disgusting freezing temps...It's 11.5'c on my windowsill right now and the car's said -3'c all day.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Off until the 4th after 5pm. Proper good mood.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Off until the 4th after 5pm. Proper good mood.


Lucky, I work all the way up to and including, Christmas eve. Then get 4 days off but i'm working 1 for overtime.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Lucky, I work all the way up to and including, Christmas eve. Then get 4 days off but i'm working 1 for overtime.


Screw that.

It's doss city from here on in.


----------



## manda88

I'm working up until Christmas Eve and then get the week off between then and New Year, and don't go back til the 4th. Got my mum coming over on the 27th with my gran as she's never seen our place, so my mum is finally going to discover how many animals I REALLY have! But on the plus side, my aunt is gonna be there too and she'll stick up for me, she knows how many I really have and told me that when my mum was younger she used to come home from the pet shop with various animals :lol2: so I don't know how she thinks she can get away with telling me I shouldn't buy any more!!


----------



## _jake_

Welshie - Hope that snow comes here, after all, we aint that far away from eachother mg:


----------



## RhianB87

My christmas is christmas day.
I am working 23rd, 24th, 26th, 27th, 28th, 29th and 30th. But I get new years eve and day off which is a kind of bonus but then have another 5 day stint... O the joys of retail...

Good news is that my OH has got his Royal today :flrt:


Matanda, How big was neo when you got him. We think is boy is quite big so looking for something to compare him to.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Got 5 neon tetras today! They're awesome. Forgot how much I like fish.


----------



## _jake_

Bah, should have got Cardinals. Soo much hardier and prettier IMO


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Bah, should have got Cardinals. Soo much hardier and prettier IMO


Didn't have any in stock and I was too excited.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Got 5 neon tetras today! They're awesome. Forgot how much I like fish.


there cool little fish


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Stephen - Tomorrow is my last day, I'll be able to see my mates so they'll cheer me up, some of the Facebook comments have been great! When they wish to speak to me i'm going to be upfront and explain everything and how they treated me, their stock and the other students from the college who tried to get placements. They told me they refused this one kid purely because he is (obviously) gay. I'm going to try everything to get my own back. Including how they treated me and some of the distgusting things I seen. They picked the wrong teenager to mess with!


Dude, you have all the ammunition you need- but if it comes to it, I'm happy to write a supporting letter (I work for a gay organisation).


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't have any in stock and I was too excited.


Nice  Can't add much else after the neons though!

I'm deciding on either getting these:

Male Betta
Some Fancy goldfish (upgrade for my bday)
African Dwarf Frogs


Help me piiiiccccckkk


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Dude, you have all the ammunition you need- but if it comes to it, I'm happy to write a supporting letter (I work for a gay organisation).


I doubt it would be needed, but thanks though:2thumb: They never even spoke to me today!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Nice  Can't add much else after the neons though!
> 
> I'm deciding on either getting these:
> 
> Male Betta
> Some Fancy goldfish (upgrade for my bday)
> African Dwarf Frogs
> 
> 
> Help me piiiiccccckkk


Don't like Bettas at all. Unnatural and look like they struggle to swim.

Don't like goldfish, get some white clouds if youre going for cold water fish!

Frogs could be cool.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Nice  Can't add much else after the neons though!
> 
> I'm deciding on either getting these:
> 
> Male Betta
> Some Fancy goldfish (upgrade for my bday)
> African Dwarf Frogs
> 
> 
> Help me piiiiccccckkk


You ok, dude?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Just spent the last 3 hours ripping out everything from my leucs tank, taking the clay off, replacing it with gorilla glue and then putting everything back in. Glad its all done now though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just spent the last 3 hours ripping out everything from my leucs tank, taking the clay off, replacing it with gorilla glue and then putting everything back in. Glad its all done now though.


Did the clay not work, then? It seemed like an interesting idea. I planned to go to the woods today, to get leafmould for the treefrogs, and holly for the solstice decs- s:censor:y weather cut that plan short!:devil:


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't like Bettas at all. Unnatural and look like they struggle to swim.
> 
> Don't like goldfish, get some white clouds if youre going for cold water fish!
> 
> Frogs could be cool.


It's between the goldfish and frogs. I really like fancies and they have awesome personalities. Though the frogs are quite interesting and I would be an actual 'phib keeper:whistling2:


Ron Magpie said:


> You ok, dude?


Yeah im fine: victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Did the clay not work, then? It seemed like an interesting idea. I planned to go to the woods today, to get leafmould for the treefrogs, and holly for the solstice decs- s:censor:y weather cut that plan short!:devil:


it did but while I was on holiday the tank couldn't be sprayed as often, so parts of it dried out and crackedall over. I couldn't rehydrate the clay and it wad falling off. I didn't want it to fall on a frog. If you can keep it damp then if is really good. the bits with moss ontop of were fine.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> It's between the goldfish and frogs. I really like fancies and they have awesome personalities. Though the frogs are quite interesting and I would be an actual 'phib keeper:whistling2:
> 
> Yeah im fine: victory:


Fancy goldfish are mutant freaks!:bash: Be an actual 'phib keeper.


----------



## _jake_

Are they trooopical?


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> it did but while I was on holiday the tank couldn't be sprayed as often, so parts of it dried out and crackedall over. I couldn't rehydrate the clay and it wad falling off. I didn't want it to fall on a frog. If you can keep it damp then if is really good. the bits with moss ontop of were fine.


Interesting- a lot. I'm setting up the new golden treefrog tank soon, but more and more I'm leaning toward the 'simple' set-up- lots of plants, mix of leafmould and orchid bark as a substrate, with leca for drainage, but the stanadard exo background, instead of faffing around.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Are they trooopical?


You mean fancy (spits) goldfish? No, they are much more delicate than standard fish, but room temps suit them fine- if you want a freak show.

If you mean the treefrogs, yes- although they have put up with some widely varying temps lately!


----------



## _jake_

No I ment the ADF's


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> No I ment the ADF's


 African dwarf frogs? Yes. They are much less tolerant than ordinary clawed frogs- I kept those for years with no supplimentary heating, although I do heat them now. The ADFs are kept with a standard aquarium heater at a minimum of 75F. Usual temp is about 80- 82F.


----------



## REDDEV1L

One of my ADF was seriously horny last night...Wouldn't shut up. Singing before I went to bed, then again as I was nodding off, then I woke up at stupid o'clock thirsty and he was squarking away then too !! Not that I mind, and it's actually barely audible unless you listen and know what your listening for...They're on my bedside cabinet otherwise I probably couldn't hear em.

80-82'F :gasp: Mine don't get that...They're lucky if it hits 80 and thats with the central heating on too....Went down to 74 the other night but the water heater was on max.


I'd deffo go for the ADF's Jake...(Unless you've got oodles of room/big tank in which case get the ACF.)
If only I had more room i'd get a bigger tank and have more ADF but I need to find room for an ornate horned blob and also some tree frogs as it is!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> One of my ADF was seriously horny last night...Wouldn't shut up. Singing before I went to bed, then again as I was nodding off, then I woke up at stupid o'clock thirsty and he was squarking away then too !! Not that I mind, and it's actually barely audible unless you listen and know what your listening for...They're on my bedside cabinet otherwise I probably couldn't hear em.
> 
> *80-82'F :gasp: Mine don't get that...They're lucky if it hits 80 and thats with the central heating on too....Went down to 74 the other night but the water heater was on max.
> *
> 
> I'd deffo go for the ADF's Jake...(Unless you've got oodles of room/big tank in which case get the ACF.)
> If only I had more room i'd get a bigger tank and have more ADF but I need to find room for an ornate horned blob and also some tree frogs as it is!! :lol2:


They are pretty adaptable- just not as tolerant as their bigger cousins- my flat got down to 10C or so, in the old days, and my clawed frogs coped just fine. Dwarfs need a bit more stability, though. Interestingly, a cooler period does stimulate breeding behaviour...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> They are pretty adaptable- just not as tolerant as their bigger cousins- my flat got down to 10C or so, in the old days, and my clawed frogs coped just fine. Dwarfs need a bit more stability, though. Interestingly, a cooler period does stimulate breeding behaviour...


You may be right there, he's singing his head off again :lol2:
I thought mine would be too young, 9 months before they'll sing and breed apparently...but this guys got definite dots under his front pits and is very audible lately.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> You may be right there, he's singing his head off again :lol2:
> I thought mine would be too young, 9 months before they'll sing and breed apparently...but this guys got definite dots under his front pits and is very audible lately.


He obviously hasn't read the books...:whistling2:

If they do actually lay, you'll have to remove either the eggs or the adults- which might be easier. I have always been too late with my X tropicalis!:devil:

If I remember rightly, Hymenochirus tadpoles mostly feed on Cyclops and (small) Daphnia, as well as other semi-microscopic animals.


----------



## REDDEV1L

There shouldn't be any breeding for a while atleast...The other one is much smaller than the male, but doesn't have pit spots so may be a young fem or a too young/underdeveloped male.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> There shouldn't be any breeding for a while atleast...The other one is much smaller than the male, but doesn't have pit spots so may be a young fem or a too young/underdeveloped male.


You might be surprised...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh I've got to go to sodding work! They apparently have no snow in town but we have about 2inches out here and the paths are like an ice rink! Just hope they don't call off the busses. Not a happy bunny today.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Welshie - Hope that snow comes here, after all, we aint that far away from eachother mg:


lol should do... how is it? 

I'd say I got about a foot now out the garden. made a massive snow penis outside my house last night aswell
I know the neighbours will be like:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> lol should do... how is it?
> 
> I'd say I got about a foot now out the garden. made a massive snow penis outside my house last night aswell
> I know the neighbours will be like:gasp:


We have about 3", so getting dressed in a minute to take Kia out:2thumb:

Ron, Reddevil - Are they active?? Would love to see them constantly swimming, like fish: victory:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> We have about 3", so getting dressed in a minute to take Kia out:2thumb:


My mate was out with his yesterday. He looks awesome in the snow.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> My mate was out with his yesterday. He looks awesome in the snow.


The mate, or the dog???:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


@ Jake: ADFs are not quite as active as fish, but they do spend a fair bit of time climbing through the water plants and rooting around in the substrate, looking for food. Every now and then they shoot up to the surface for a breath, and back down again, quick as a flash.:lol2:

@Jazzy: I can't get to the Island to see the boyf- all the trains are f:censor:d!:devil:


F:censor:ing snow!


----------



## _jake_

I'll get a pic up soon! Might get some ADF's they sound really cool. There was a kid my age with a yr old Akita, he was really cool


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> The mate, or the dog???:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Both.


----------



## _jake_




----------



## _jake_




----------



## _jake_

My puppys growing up:blush:


----------



## jme2049

She's lush jake.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My boyfriend can't get out to me either! Dunno when I'll see him next! 


I love your doggie Jake!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My boyfriend can't get out to me either! Dunno when I'll see him next!
> 
> 
> I love your doggie Jake!


Yeah, he's a fair bit more mobile nowadays, but he can't risk messing about with crutches on snow and ice, and I can't get there without trains. Grrr!:censor:! :censor:!:censor:!

FlakeyJakey, your dog is gorgeous!:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

hehe thanks guys, she knows she is! 

I love the picture of her led out in the snow!


----------



## stewie m

did a bit to the fbt tank hopfully i wont be chasing crickets round the house any more


----------



## RhianB87

The bloody snake escaped!!!!!!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash:

I have torn the room apart and still cant find her!!! 

I think she is still in my bedroom as the door has been shut all the time she has escaped. I noticed this morning she was missing and checked on her last night and she was there. I have no idea how she got out though! 

I have tried the talc, bottle trap and a hide on the floor. I am currently sitting like a ninja in semi darkness trying to get my room cold so his migh head towards the nice warm heat mat on the floor.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> did a bit to the fbt tank hopfully i wont be chasing crickets round the house any more


 Chasing them is half the fun!:lol2:

Actually, in this flat, they mostly end up in the bath, for some reason- which makes it easy to catch them. The cat gets all the rest.


----------



## stewie m

our cats like to eat them too


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> The bloody snake escaped!!!!!!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> 
> I have torn the room apart and still cant find her!!!
> 
> I think she is still in my bedroom as the door has been shut all the time she has escaped. I noticed this morning she was missing and checked on her last night and she was there. I have no idea how she got out though!
> 
> I have tried the talc, bottle trap and a hide on the floor. I am currently sitting like a ninja in semi darkness trying to get my room cold so his migh head towards the nice warm heat mat on the floor.


Oh nooooo. Really hope you find her. Did she manage to escape out the RUB? What size RUB was she in?
Good luck.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> The bloody snake escaped!!!!!!!!!! :bash::bash::bash::bash:
> 
> I have torn the room apart and still cant find her!!!
> 
> I think she is still in my bedroom as the door has been shut all the time she has escaped. I noticed this morning she was missing and checked on her last night and she was there. I have no idea how she got out though!
> 
> I have tried the talc, bottle trap and a hide on the floor. I am currently sitting like a ninja in semi darkness trying to get my room cold so his migh head towards the nice warm heat mat on the floor.


I hate that! As I've said, Blue escaped twice- both times I found him in the bathroom. A warm spot is a really good idea- especially at the moment- might be worth trying a thawed mouse in a jar, too.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh nooooo. Really hope you find her. Did she manage to escape out the RUB? What size RUB was she in?
> Good luck.


I just put her into an 18l one. I dont know if I shut it properly last night or if she can squeeze out of it. I don't know. 



Ron Magpie said:


> I hate that! As I've said, Blue escaped twice- both times I found him in the bathroom. A warm spot is a really good idea- especially at the moment- might be worth trying a thawed mouse in a jar, too.


I am about to do 2 of the bottle traps with a mouse it. 

I think she is still in my room (well I hope she is). She is so small which is whats worrying.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Good news is that my OH has got his Royal today :flrt:
> 
> 
> Matanda, How big was neo when you got him. We think is boy is quite big so looking for something to compare him to.


We need pics of him! Neo was quite mini when we got him, probably weighed between 80-100gm easily fit on the palm of my hand when he was curled up! He's pushing 300g now so has grown loads.





FallenAngel said:


> I just put her into an 18l one. I dont know if I shut it properly last night or if she can squeeze out of it. I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to do 2 of the bottle traps with a mouse it.
> 
> I think she is still in my room (well I hope she is). She is so small which is whats worrying.


She'll have got through the gap between the rub and the lid, how come you put her in a tub so big? At her size she shouldn't really need to go in anything bigger than this

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 5 litre Really Useful Box

My lot are still only in this 

Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 1.75 litre Really Useful Box

apart from Kimiko who is in a 2.6 litre clip lock box from Morrisons, and my two tiniest babies are in 1 litre clip locks.
I really hope you find her!! When/if you find her, get yourself some draft excluder tape from Wickes and stick it round the top edge of the box so she can't squeeze through the gap.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> We need pics of him! Neo was quite mini when we got him, probably weighed between 80-100gm easily fit on the palm of my hand when he was curled up! He's pushing 300g now so has grown loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll have got through the gap between the rub and the lid, how come you put her in a tub so big? At her size she shouldn't really need to go in anything bigger than this
> 
> Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 5 litre Really Useful Box
> 
> My lot are still only in this
> 
> Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 1.75 litre Really Useful Box
> 
> apart from Kimiko who is in a 2.6 litre clip lock box from Morrisons, and my two tiniest babies are in 1 litre clip locks.
> I really hope you find her!! When/if you find her, get yourself some draft excluder tape from Wickes and stick it round the top edge of the box so she can't squeeze through the gap.


This confuses me, hatchlings/young do perfectly well in the wild so a few extra litres isn't the end of the world?


----------



## LIZARD

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Merry XMas to everyone

Been so busy as of late and will be until xmas eve. So sorry 

I hope all you guys and Phibs are very well 

All the best to you all xxxxx


----------



## jme2049

'ello stranger!


----------



## LIZARD

ELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

hows it going????

My net messed up for a bit then with work i just been bombarded. Hows everybody then????


----------



## stewie m

i am being steared at by a toad


----------



## jme2049

I think I have alcohol poisoning from having too many jagermeister slush puppies last night using snow. Feeling rough


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I just put her into an 18l one. I dont know if I shut it properly last night or if she can squeeze out of it. I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> I am about to do 2 of the bottle traps with a mouse it.
> 
> I think she is still in my room (well I hope she is). She is so small which is whats worrying.


It's aweful- Blue was missing for two weeks before I found him- I actually gave up- and I live in a towerblock flat with no floorboards or other convenient exits. He did turn up in the end, though, so there is hope!:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I'm great Lizard, hows life?

Welshie - Hope you colour checked the snow before use


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> This confuses me, hatchlings/young do perfectly well in the wild so a few extra litres isn't the end of the world?


I didn't say she shouldn't keep it in the 18l, I just asked why it was in there and that it shouldn't really need to go in something that big. Other people keep them in bigger tubs but with lots of hides and fake plants and bits so they don't feel too exposed. Some people find that their snakes can get funny about feeding if they're in a tub too large.


----------



## LIZARD

Yer GOOD thanks Jake

Busy busy but its good for xmas and we got about 14 inches of snow ere, dogs adore it lol and OH has 2 4xs, well will be 3 2moro when he goes to pick his beloved defender up hes just bought lol

As long as i can get to work and all the animals are happy im sorted :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

LIZARD said:


> Yer GOOD thanks Jake
> 
> Busy busy but its good for xmas and we got about 14 inches of snow ere, dogs adore it lol and OH has 2 4xs, well will be 3 2moro when he goes to pick his beloved defender up hes just bought lol
> 
> As long as i can get to work and all the animals are happy im sorted :2thumb:


Aww great


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LIZARD said:


> ELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> hows it going????
> 
> My net messed up for a bit then with work i just been bombarded. Hows everybody then????


I'm good taa... how come you deleted us all off facebook?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm good taa... *how come you deleted us all off facebook? *


'Cos we hate you!:lol2:

Lol, of course I haven't deleted you darlin, just not on there cos my connection is currently :censor:.

I can't speak for other people, though...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Cos we hate you!:lol2:
> 
> Lol, of course I haven't deleted you darlin, just not on there cos my connection is currently :censor:.
> 
> I can't speak for other people, though...:whistling2:


iv been having conection trubles only 2 bars witch is better then the one bar yesterday and it kept throwing me out so i had to keep reconecting


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> We need pics of him! Neo was quite mini when we got him, probably weighed between 80-100gm easily fit on the palm of my hand when he was curled up! He's pushing 300g now so has grown loads.
> 
> 
> She'll have got through the gap between the rub and the lid, how come you put her in a tub so big? At her size she shouldn't really need to go in anything bigger than this
> 
> Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 5 litre Really Useful Box
> 
> My lot are still only in this
> 
> Go Shopping - Really Useful Boxes - 1.75 litre Really Useful Box
> 
> apart from Kimiko who is in a 2.6 litre clip lock box from Morrisons, and my two tiniest babies are in 1 litre clip locks.
> I really hope you find her!! When/if you find her, get yourself some draft excluder tape from Wickes and stick it round the top edge of the box so she can't squeeze through the gap.


 
She came in a 9l to start off with. I just wanted her in something bigger. There is loads of cover in there and generally speaking she is eating fine and takes food wherever. 
I didnt notice the gap until it was to late. I feel a bit stupid for not looking! 
I am a bit pathetic and like giving things bigger tanks than they need. She is really active as well. 


I will get some photos of the Royal once he is settled. He is 2/3 months old and already weighs 130g!


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> It's aweful- Blue was missing for two weeks before I found him- I actually gave up- and I live in a towerblock flat with no floorboards or other convenient exits. He did turn up in the end, though, so there is hope!:2thumb:


I am hoping she is still in my room somewhere. It reduces the places she can get under floor boards etc. I am buggered if she got into the bathroom because there are snake sized holes around the radiator. I am going to talc my room again today and hope my parents listen to me and stop coming into my room every 10 minutes to check if she is about or decide to pull everything out of my room again! They wont believe me that she is bound of curled up tiny somewhere and we could be moving her around with everything else! Ok rant over :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

Does anyone know of any aquatic live food companys that deliver? 
I need some food for my fire salamander larvae and I have been all over Cardiff today looking for live bloodworm and can't find any.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> Does anyone know of any aquatic live food companys that deliver?
> I need some food for my fire salamander larvae and I have been all over Cardiff today looking for live bloodworm and can't find any.


I can post you some, if we have enough stock back at the shop.. I'll check tomorrow.. we charge 50p a bag average amount you would get a trop fish shop. We might not get our delivery this week though due to the weather


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can post you some, if we have enough stock back at the shop.. I'll check tomorrow.. we charge 50p a bag average amount you would get a trop fish shop. We might not get our delivery this week though due to the weather


Yeah that would be awesome if you can let me know if you have any in. I would go outside an dig up some earthworms but there's the issue of a foot of snow on top of the ground:lol2:
What shop do you work for?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> Yeah that would be awesome if you can let me know if you have any in. I would go outside an dig up some earthworms but there's the issue of a foot of snow on top of the ground:lol2:
> What shop do you work for?


I work in Bretonside Tropicals, its an independant tropical fish shop in Plymouth 
Aquariums, Tropical Fish and Accessories at Bretonside Tropicals, Plymouth

Facebook page.
Bretonside Tropicals Ltd | Facebook


----------



## jme2049

I noticed on the website it says your not open Sunday is that the case for most shops?
I tried 2 of the bigger shops in Cardiff(maidenhead aquatics & world of water)they never had any livefood and also tried 2 smaller shops that were not open, so I might try again tomorrow.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> I noticed on the website it says your not open Sunday is that the case for most shops?
> I tried 2 of the bigger shops in Cardiff(maidenhead aquatics & world of water)they never had any livefood and also tried 2 smaller shops that were not open, so I might try again tomorrow.


We arent open sunday, because we find it to be extra quiet then for some reason. if you look it up on google street view, you can see the back of my head in the window :lol2:

All the shops in the street where I work are closed on a sunday. I guess it depends on location.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Getting really annoyed now. I sold my phone ove a week ago on eBay and sent multiple messages to the buyer, who has ignored all of them and not payed me. I have reported him to eBay now, so he has 4 days to pay or he gets bad feedback from me and eBay, i get my fee's refunded and get to relist it free, its a pain though because I wanted my £92 for christmas:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Getting really annoyed now. I sold my phone ove a week ago on eBay and sent multiple messages to the buyer, who has ignored all of them and not payed me. I have reported him to eBay now, so he has 4 days to pay or he gets bad feedback from me and eBay, i get my fee's refunded and get to relist it free, its a pain though because I wanted my £92 for christmas:devil:


That sucks! and what sucks even more is that you can't leave negative feedback for buyers anymore! I don't sell on ebay now, its a joke.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We arent open sunday, because we find it to be extra quiet then for some reason. if you look it up on google street view, you can see the back of my head in the window :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> That sucks! and what sucks even more is that you can't leave negative feedback for buyers anymore! I don't sell on ebay now, its a joke.


Yeah I know so you can't warn people. Thats why I have reported him to eBay because they can. It's just courtesy to send an email. Even if they have decided they didn't want it. I would rather them send me an email saying "sorry I can no longer purchase this item", because I could then relist it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hardly any of our shops close on a Sunday- but then I live in the Civilised Southeast...:whistling2:

Bought Blue some mice today, and also topped up on the crickets, since I can't do any foraging in this weather.:devil: 

Practically no trains, so I couldn't go and see the boyf- it had better be clear by Friday!:devil::devil::devil:

Did use the time to do some more Crimble shopping, though...


----------



## andaroo

im sooooooooo excited i am leaving this freezing cold and snowy country for 3 weeks to go to an even more freezing cold and snowy country tomorrow :flrt: can't wait


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> im sooooooooo excited i am leaving this freezing cold and snowy country for 3 weeks to go to an even more freezing cold and snowy country tomorrow :flrt: can't wait


You off to Wolverineland again?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thats if your flights arent cancelled! The airports look stupid at the moment!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Are you moving out there for good now? or whats the plan this time? :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Don't forget to look for that elusive little phib while your there Andaroo :lol2:

TOOTHACHE...ARRGGHH

Also...How easy is Windows Live Movie Maker...wow...I used to spent so much time messing about with the old editor I used but i've wacked up 5 vids in less than an hour (and that was with image editing etc in with it). Not that they're very good ones, just feeding vids and a shedding one but nevermind...

http://www.youtube.com/user/REDSZOO#g/u

incase anyone wants a looksie.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHHHHHH

Nexts doors bratty kids are screaming and thumping around in their bathroom which is right next to my room!
I would love to go next door and scream back at them!

Still no snake either


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHHHHHHHH
> 
> Nexts doors bratty kids are screaming and thumping around in their bathroom which is right next to my room!
> I would love to go next door and scream back at them!
> 
> Still no snake either


Maybe it got into their bathroom, hence the

'ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR'


----------



## LIZARD

Grr i know facebook is an arse but pfffft takes the piss un less the cats been typing on my laptop again it seems a WHOLE load of friends!

Hows everybody

I got a bargain today well OH did 

the biggest vertical exoterra substate, 3 spare bags of substrate, UV and dome, heat pad and nocturnal bulb with dome, live plants and fake ones, exo terra water bowl, 4 tubs of cricks, nurtobal and 3 adult whites off his mate £30 TIDY :2thumb::2thumb:

Will upload some pics of the guys once they have settled in


----------



## andaroo

REDDEV1L said:


> Don't forget to look for that elusive little phib while your there Andaroo :lol2:


wont be any wild phibs around in the winter duh!


----------



## andaroo

LIZARD said:


> Grr i know facebook is an arse but pfffft takes the piss un less the cats been typing on my laptop again it seems a WHOLE load of friends!
> 
> Hows everybody
> 
> I got a bargain today well OH did
> 
> the biggest vertical exoterra substate, 3 spare bags of substrate, UV and dome, heat pad and nocturnal bulb with dome, live plants and fake ones, exo terra water bowl, 4 tubs of cricks, nurtobal and 3 adult whites off his mate £30 TIDY :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Will upload some pics of the guys once they have settled in


:gasp:lizard! how r ur rubys? i have 3 now :flrt:


----------



## LIZARD

Smegol and Deagol r cool, i will get some pics up of them

They are ACE little things aint they?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LIZARD said:


> Grr i know facebook is an arse but pfffft takes the piss un less the cats been typing on my laptop again it seems a WHOLE load of friends!


I've missed the Glenys pics :lol2:


----------



## LIZARD

OMG Glenys was nosing and fell down her stairs! Spent like 2 montsh in hospital, got out about 2 wks ago shes using sticks now and put on weight. However shes now only using the one stick and is speeding up the town, dont reckon it will be long until she is back to her gossipy old self lol. I did feel a teeny bit sorry for her but a friend of hers admitted she fell down her stairs as she heard a police car so ran down the stairs to nose up street lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LIZARD said:


> OMG Glenys was nosing and fell down her stairs! Spent like 2 montsh in hospital, got out about 2 wks ago shes using sticks now and put on weight. However shes now only using the one stick and is speeding up the town, dont reckon it will be long until she is back to her gossipy old self lol. I did feel a teeny bit sorry for her but a friend of hers admitted she fell down her stairs as she heard a police car so ran down the stairs to nose up street lol


Poor old Glenys :lol2: haha your pics of her made me laugh so much! Are you still on fb then? http://www.facebook.com/JazzyBBunny


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Maybe it got into their bathroom, hence the
> 
> 'ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR'


 
Na they are just noisy little S:censor:s 

:bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

OMG, I just got woken up by thunder and lightning... Looked outside and it's a full on blizzard out there... This the apcolypse or something?!


----------



## jme2049

Sure is quiet today?

Snowing again in Cardiff so looks like I'm not getting livefood for the Salamander larvae again as the buses can't come up by me:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> Sure is quiet today?
> 
> Snowing again in Cardiff so looks like I'm not getting livefood for the Salamander larvae again as the buses can't come up by me:devil:


Sorry I can't check our stocks either because I can't get into work! :bash: Argh this weather is pissing me off now! Its not even proper snow its like a solidified slush puppy, nearly fell over sevral times whilst cleaning and feeding the bunnies :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ppl on ebay sell bloodworm etc but the chance of getting it anytime soon is small I would think.

We haven't got all that much snow but the roads are terrible. Its "snowing" white dust particles this morning...bloody awful stuff. "Like the air is full of glitter" apparently
The birds are eating food as quick as we put it out !! :lol2:

EDIT: Unrelated note...Does anyone elses forum page bounce up and down when you mouse over the pets.aretop banner ?? Mines done it since they came out but its soooo annoying.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sorry I can't check our stocks either because I can't get into work! :bash: Argh this weather is pissing me off now! Its not even proper snow its like a solidified slush puppy, nearly fell over sevral times whilst cleaning and feeding the bunnies :bash:


No worries Jazzy. I got them taking some tropical fish granual food from tweezers so atleast they got something for now. 
Talking of slushpuppies me an my mates had a drink Friday night and made jagermeister slushpuppies with snow, had to eat them with a spoon but it was fun


----------



## jme2049

REDDEV1L said:


> Ppl on ebay sell bloodworm etc but the chance of getting it anytime soon is small I would think.


Yeah I got a thread in the fish section an people have said, but as you said wouldn't get it anytime soon.


----------



## jme2049

Anyone know how to make a good milky coffee? I'm useless.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Anyone know how to make a good milky coffee? I'm useless.


 Warm, *don't* boil the milk, and just pour it on. Simples.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Warm, *don't* boil the milk, and just pour it on. Simples.


What seperately to the coffee?


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> What seperately to the coffee?


Yep. if you're using instant, that is.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep. if you're using instant, that is.


Yes instant sadly. Would love one of those big ass machines they have in coffee shops.


----------



## manda88

Afternoon children. Everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## _jake_

My weekend was ite. Got mums presents, caught a sore throat and cleaned my old fish tank out! LOL


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> My weekend was ite. Got mums presents, caught a sore throat and cleaned my old fish tank out! LOL


Sounds hectic jake. What did you get your mum? I need ideas...

And also anyone know what to get a newborn niece?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Sounds hectic jake. What did you get your mum? I need ideas...
> 
> And also anyone know what to get a newborn niece?


Bought her a tracksuit from Republic and a couple of new albums (I guessed her size:gasp

Ah I also have a newborn neice lol I got her some winnih the poo teddy bear thing!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Bought her a tracksuit from Republic and a couple of new albums (I guessed her size:gasp
> 
> Ah I also have a newborn neice lol I got her some winnih the poo teddy bear thing!


That's strange. I have also got my mum a cd but I need something else for her. 
2nd thoughts that's enough for her.:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Lol! You still have your Betta?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Lol! You still have your Betta?


Yep. He's doing well. When I was out looking for livefood round all the aquatic shops in Cardiff yesterday one of the shops had loads in so I may get more. One I liked in particular was white with some turquoisey specks and had peachy coloured fins. T'was very pretty indeed.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Afternoon children. Everyone have a good weekend?


 
Afternoon. I worked all evening, have a stinking, lost my snake and now have a broken car  So its not been great. But I'm not one to moan :whistling2:

I really hope its something minor wrong with my car due to the cold.

Apart from that all is ok. 

How are you Manda?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Afternoon children. Everyone have a good weekend?


Hi Manda! I had a lovely weekend. How was yours?:lol2:

I've been meaning to ask you something, Your viv you got off Richie does it have the drainage hole at the front?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Yep. He's doing well. When I was out looking for livefood round all the aquatic shops in Cardiff yesterday one of the shops had loads in so I may get more. One I liked in particular was white with some turquoisey specks and had peachy coloured fins. T'was very pretty indeed.


Aww great. How do you have him? I'm going to have this tank im setting up now for something then get a little 15L for my desk for a betta:flrt:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Aww great. How do you have him? I'm going to have this tank im setting up now for something then get a little 15L for my desk for a betta:flrt:


In a arcadia arc 35l. It comes with a light and filter pump. Just needed a heater he's happy in there. 2 mins i'll put a pic on


----------



## _jake_

Oooh okay


----------



## jme2049

Here you go! 








Not the best pic an I need more sand In. 





Wonder if someone will say something about the moss bass too?


----------



## _jake_

Thats really nice mate! I love moss balls, anyway thats me off, gonna take kia out in the blizzard lol Talk later!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Lovely moss ball! :mf_dribble:

Just got back from London Aquarium, Leucs, Patricias, Azureus and Cobalts (maybe) all in one tank! Plus....they were the HUGEST darts I've ever seen. Some were pushing 6cm.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Afternoon children. Everyone have a good weekend?


no!!!!!!!!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lovely moss ball! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Just got back from London Aquarium, Leucs, Patricias, Azureus and Cobalts (maybe) all in one tank! Plus....they were the HUGEST darts I've ever seen. Some were pushing 6cm.


I'm quite jealous. Is it near you?

There is another moss ball in there but he/she is so active he just ran behind the wood as i took the picture.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon. I worked all evening, have a stinking, lost my snake and now have a broken car  So its not been great. But I'm not one to moan :whistling2:
> 
> I really hope its something minor wrong with my car due to the cold.
> 
> Apart from that all is ok.
> 
> How are you Manda?


Do you mean a stinking cold? :lol2:
What's up with your car? Will it not start? I really hope little Ava turns up for you soon  I'm sure she will eventually. I hope you didn't think I was having a go when I asked about the 18l tub by the way :blush: When I first got Diego I was paranoid he was gonna escape from his so I did the draft excluder tape thing round the edge and it's been fine, I'd read so much on here about snakes escaping from RUBs so I'm always petrified one's gonna get out!
Anyway, I'm good today, was a bit hysterical this morning as I found Felix on death's door in his tank, I thought he was dead until I picked him up and he moved ever so slightly, unfortunately Matt had forgotten to give him any water after emptying his bowl so Felix was severely dehydrated, thankfully he's fine now after spending a good hour soaking in a milk bottle cap. I can't get the image of him all shrivelled up on my hand out of my head  poor baby.



jme2049 said:


> Hi Manda! I had a lovely weekend. How was yours?:lol2:
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you something, Your viv you got off Richie does it have the drainage hole at the front?


My weekend was good thank you, didn't do much on Saturday and yesterday we went to Gunwharf Quays for a bit of Christmas shopping, and then into Woking, and then we watched Predators which wasn't scary at all.
Nah neither of ours have the drainage holes, we just syphon it out ourselves when it starts to look full.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I couldn't get to the boyfs 'cos of the snow, so the weekend was a bit crap, really. Managed to get him his breadmaker for Crimble, though!:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> My weekend was good thank you, didn't do much on Saturday and yesterday we went to Gunwharf Quays for a bit of Christmas shopping, and then into Woking, and then we watched Predators which wasn't scary at all.
> Nah neither of ours have the drainage holes, we just syphon it out ourselves when it starts to look full.


Good to know. My parents are giving me some £ for xmas an i'm using it to get a viv at the start of the next year an I was wondering about the drainage holes like what sort of stopper or tap or whatever goes on it, not reall sure how it works?:lol2: So I'll probably order one without a hole unless someone tells me how they work:blush: haha.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Good to know. My parents are giving me some £ for xmas an i'm using it to get a viv at the start of the next year an I was wondering about the drainage holes like what sort of stopper or tap or whatever goes on it, not reall sure how it works?:lol2: So I'll probably order one without a hole unless someone tells me how they work:blush: haha.


You can get like a plug thing for it, but I guess you'd have to drill a hole through the table/shelf it's on to be able to get to it!
One of my fantastica has started calling lately, it's such a cool noise, it just sounds like a tiny vibrating noise coming from the tank, either that or they've been ordering stuff from Ann Summers again. I managed to get some pics of them through the glass last night too, I'll have to upload them later.

Also, for you dog fans, here's some pics of my sister's American bulldog, Bentley, in the snow.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> You can get like a plug thing for it, but I guess you'd have to drill a hole through the table/shelf it's on to be able to get to it!
> One of my fantastica has started calling lately, it's such a cool noise, it just sounds like a tiny vibrating noise coming from the tank, either that or they've been ordering stuff from Ann Summers again. I managed to get some pics of them through the glass last night too, I'll have to upload them later.
> 
> Also, for you dog fans, here's some pics of my sister's American bulldog, Bentley, in the snow.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


How a bulldog should look!!!!! 
Haha you should try to record them but from experiences frogs shut up when you try to record anything near them. I had to record the toads for a college assignment. I ended up leaving my phone recording near them for over an hour to just get about 30 seconds worth of calling!


manda88 said:


> Do you mean a stinking cold? :lol2:
> What's up with your car? Will it not start? I really hope little Ava turns up for you soon  I'm sure she will eventually. I hope you didn't think I was having a go when I asked about the 18l tub by the way :blush: When I first got Diego I was paranoid he was gonna escape from his so I did the draft excluder tape thing round the edge and it's been fine, I'd read so much on here about snakes escaping from RUBs so I'm always petrified one's gonna get out!
> Anyway, I'm good today, was a bit hysterical this morning as I found Felix on death's door in his tank, I thought he was dead until I picked him up and he moved ever so slightly, unfortunately Matt had forgotten to give him any water after emptying his bowl so Felix was severely dehydrated, thankfully he's fine now after spending a good hour soaking in a milk bottle cap. I can't get the image of him all shrivelled up on my hand out of my head  poor baby.


The car starts but there is an engine warning light appearing straight away so no idea what is causing it and thought it best not to drive it today. Got my uncle, who is a mechanic coming over later to check it over. 
My bed room has been pulled apart and she is no-where to be seen but I am going to lay traps around the house to see if I can catch her but I doubt she is hungry due to only feeding about 6 days ago. 

I didn't think you were having a go. I dont know why but I assued they were fully sealed around the edges. Really didnt think that she would escape. I feel like a bit of a plank tbh! I am worried something has happened to her though.

I held the royal (called Marcus....) last night and he is such a grump!

Thats not good about felix. At least he is ok now. It was horrible when I found my escaped fbt all shriveled but it was to late for her 

And erm yeah I did mean stinking cold :whistling2: bloody customers at work distracting me!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> How a bulldog should look!!!!!
> Haha you should try to record them but from experiences frogs shut up when you try to record anything near them. I had to record the toads for a college assignment. I ended up leaving my phone recording near them for over an hour to just get about 30 seconds worth of calling!
> 
> 
> The car starts but there is an engine warning light appearing straight away so no idea what is causing it and thought it best not to drive it today. Got my uncle, who is a mechanic coming over later to check it over.
> My bed room has been pulled apart and she is no-where to be seen but I am going to lay traps around the house to see if I can catch her but I doubt she is hungry due to only feeding about 6 days ago.
> 
> I didn't think you were having a go. I dont know why but I assued they were fully sealed around the edges. Really didnt think that she would escape. I feel like a bit of a plank tbh! I am worried something has happened to her though.
> 
> I held the royal (called Marcus....) last night and he is such a grump!
> 
> Thats not good about felix. At least he is ok now. It was horrible when I found my escaped fbt all shriveled but it was to late for her
> 
> And erm yeah I did mean stinking cold :whistling2: bloody customers at work distracting me!


I would try recording them but they call for such a short amount of time, and whenever I move near their tank they disappear! :lol2:
God knows what the problem with your car is then, sometimes a light comes on on ours but we just ignore it and it usually disappears within a couple of minutes, dunno why it even comes on, it's just a little pic of the car skidding which flashes when the car skids funnily enough!
Fingers crossed for you that she pops up somewhere, and don't feel like a plank! It could have happened to anyone. There seems to have been a lot of escapees recently, and I think quite a few of them have been found so don't lose hope!
We're getting another royal soon (yes, ANOTHER!), as the breeder we bought Neo from has offered us a beautiful female bumblebee for an excellent price, so we couldn't refuse! We were going to get a spider royal from him next year but we're going to just get this girl instead, and probably a different one from him next year as well :lol2:
Isn't it just awful finding them shrivelled like that, I'm welling up just thinking about it, I hate the thought of him being in pain for all that time  I'm so so so so glad that he was still alive, I really didn't have any hope for him when I first saw him, but he hung on! I feel so terrible for him, but he's looking 1000 times better now, his eyes have gone back to normal and everything which is great, as they were bright blue this morning as if he was blind.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I paid £35 to eat a Hare.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I love this pic I took.


----------



## harryp

cool picture:no1:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I paid £35 to eat a Hare.


Is that the thing on your plate that you're looking very bemused at on your FB?



Morgan Freeman said:


> I love this pic I took.
> 
> image


:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Think i've solved my Salamander larvae feeding problem!:2thumb:
Orders some of this Tetra FreshDelica Bloodworm :: Tropical :: Aquariums, Tropical Fish, Marine Fish, Pond Pumps and Aquatics. 
Do you sell it in your store Jazzy? Is it any good?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah we sell it, looks like tooth paste for fish lol its like a runny jelly type thing. :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah we sell it, looks like tooth paste for fish lol its like a runny jelly type thing. :lol2:


Oh crap! I thought it was like the worms preserved in gel stuff. Oh well something will eat it:bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well there is a bit of worms in it, not a lot though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its in German but you get the idea..
YouTube - Tetra Fresh Delica


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Is that the thing on your plate that you're looking very bemused at on your FB?


That was just a bad pic! :lol2:

It was posh and I didn't want to keep taking photos so we just went with that one!


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Well there is a bit of worms in it, not a lot though.


Worth a try. The shop near me should have some in stock later this week. Getting there is the problem now :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its in German but you get the idea..
> YouTube - Tetra Fresh Delica


Lol that was like a feeding frenzy! Should be ok looking at that.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

it looks better on the vid though. We didnt find the fish were that keen lol Good luck with it anyway


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My fish are massive pigs, every time I feed them it's like they've been starved for a week.


----------



## REDDEV1L

If I remember correctly my sticklebacks weren't overly keen on the delicia stuff (I bought it in single sachets from Austria originally for my triops :lol2 but loved frozen.
Any reason you don't wanna go down the frozen bloodworm route ??

If you do, try and get ALF brand (I think)









as they seem to give you loads of smaller worms per pod whereas nutris are much bigger worms.
Of course you may have neither down there but I made the mistake of getting Nutris and they're too big for my smallest ADF so have to chop the blocks and mix and match...:lol2:


Just went downstairs to find my two bufo bufo together at the warm end...Don't they look like a happy couple ? :flrt: :lol2:










However now im not so sure they're male and female. Fishy, the one on the left squeaks sometimes when picked up and look at the throat...it's very saggy..
BUT size wise...There's not much in it so he's either a fat arse, or isn't a he at all.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I love this pic I took.
> 
> image


Thats not a hare!!! And when did you get so posh, anyway?

Thinking about it, I've never eaten hare, I think, just rabbit- which was yummy (sorry, Jazzy!) What's hare like?


----------



## jme2049

REDDEV1L said:


> Any reason you don't wanna go down the frozen bloodworm route ??



Yep, it's for my fire salamader larvae. They go for the live food and show no interest if it's not moving. I've been having to feed them all individually with tweezers, but it's quite fun so I don't mind:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morning all, I don't really have any conversation today!! It's still too early.


----------



## manda88

Oooh Rhian I just received my card and screen cover through the post, thank you!! There is now glitter EVERYWHERE :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oooh Rhian I just received my card and screen cover through the post, thank you!! There is now glitter EVERYWHERE :lol2:


Haha I thought you might like it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Thats not a hare!!! And when did you get so posh, anyway?
> 
> Thinking about it, I've never eaten hare, I think, just rabbit- which was yummy (sorry, Jazzy!) What's hare like?


I've always been posh. I'm only on here to see what it's like "roughing it".

Hare was amazing, may have been the way it was cooked though.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Just went downstairs to find my two bufo bufo together at the warm end...Don't they look like a happy couple ? :flrt: :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> However now im not so sure they're male and female. Fishy, the one on the left squeaks sometimes when picked up and look at the throat...it's very saggy..
> BUT size wise...There's not much in it so he's either a fat arse, or isn't a he at all.
> 
> image


I LOVE your frogs and toads, these two are just so cute! I just want to hug them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Loads of my plants are dying, well p***ed off.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Loads of my plants are dying, well p***ed off.


Any idea why? Too much/little spraying?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Any idea why? Too much/little spraying?


No, broms are just crap and eventually die off. But this time all at the same time!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, broms are just crap and eventually die off. But this time all at the same time!


How long have they been in there? All the broms in our milk frog's tank have gone all crap too, they're all drooping and haven't grown at all. We've taken pretty much all the plants out of the whites tank too now, all that's left in there is the prayer plant which won't stop growing, a ficus at the back which also won't stop growing, a heartlead climber that also won't stop growing, and a bear's paw fern which is half dead. I want to re-do them if I'm honest but it'll be a hell of a lot of effort, and because I don't spray them that often the plants just die off anyway.
On the plus side, the darts tanks both still look awesome! The moss in the fantastica tank is growing really well, a few bits have gone a little brown but I'm not fussed by it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How long have they been in there? All the broms in our milk frog's tank have gone all crap too, they're all drooping and haven't grown at all. We've taken pretty much all the plants out of the whites tank too now, all that's left in there is the prayer plant which won't stop growing, a ficus at the back which also won't stop growing, a heartlead climber that also won't stop growing, and a bear's paw fern which is half dead. I want to re-do them if I'm honest but it'll be a hell of a lot of effort, and because I don't spray them that often the plants just die off anyway.
> On the plus side, the darts tanks both still look awesome! The moss in the fantastica tank is growing really well, a few bits have gone a little brown but I'm not fussed by it.


About a year now. Most of my broms last between 9 - 12 months.

I'm sticking to terrestrial plants. Grow, sell a bit, grow some more, sell a bit.....Much better than replace, replace, replace.


----------



## manda88

Well it's been a barrel of laughs in here today, where did all the fun go?
What's everyone doing for New Years?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

House party!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

At yours? Have fun tidying up!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Well it's been a barrel of laughs in here today, where did all the fun go?
> What's everyone doing for New Years?


F-all. No plans as of yet. Things tend to be better when I don't plan. The more random the better.:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Haha fair dos, I am apparently going out for din dins with some old school friends and then going back to one of their houses for some cheesey antics like karaoke and watching people slowly drink themselves under the table.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> At yours? Have fun tidying up!


I aint tidying up!

Man I've literally just come down with flu. I honestly feel like crying I feel so bad.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Haha fair dos, I am apparently going out for din dins with some old school friends and then going back to one of their houses for some cheesey antics like karaoke and watching people slowly drink themselves under the table.


Sounds like fun. Karaoke is always a laugh. 

I won't be having no party at mine as my brother an his gf have had their baby if anyone can remember me saying about it, I had to move into the small bedroom an so on...

I want a royal python.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I aint tidying up!
> 
> Man I've literally just come down with flu. I honestly feel like crying I feel so bad.


That sucks  Voting for my pic on POTM will make you feel better :2thumb:



jme2049 said:


> Sounds like fun. Karaoke is always a laugh.
> 
> I won't be having no party at mine as my brother an his gf have had their baby if anyone can remember me saying about it, I had to move into the small bedroom an so on...
> 
> I want a royal python.


I've never done karaoke, I hate singing in front of other people but I love singing in my car!!
What did your bro call his baby? I've got an obsession with babies at the mo, I don't want my own yet but I love seeing other people's babies :lol2: one of my friends is preggers and I can't keep my hands off her tummy when I see her, I probably really freak her out.
Get a royal then! They're so cute and lovely, and great if you don't like snakes that move quickly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Is it in the final?

I ordered some leca and t5 units to cheer me up!


----------



## jme2049

They called her Niamh. It's Irish pronounced Neve. I like it

I think I will get a royal. Sometime after xmas, always been a fan of snakes and a Royal seems perfect for me.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Is it in the final?
> 
> I ordered some leca and t5 units to cheer me up!


It is indeed  Hydroleca and lights will cheer you up? You're easily pleased!!



jme2049 said:


> They called her Niamh. It's Irish pronounced Neve. I like it
> 
> I think I will get a royal. Sometime after xmas, always been a fan of snakes and a Royal seems perfect for me.


I've always wondered how the hell that was pronounced haha. It's a lovely name! Is she cute or does she just look like a squashed potato?
Do it, the only thing about royals is their price! That's the good thing about corns, you can pick them up for as little as a fiver, and high end morphs are only usually a couple of hundred, whereas a high end royal morph is anything from £500 up!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm dying. Had 5 baths last night. Haven't really slept.

Kill meh.


----------



## manda88

Five?!?! You must be CLEEEEAN! Maybe you've got swine flu seeing as that's making a reappearance. Someone at Matt's work has got it, as have her entire family.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I've always wondered how the hell that was pronounced haha. It's a lovely name! Is she cute or does she just look like a squashed potato?
> Do it, the only thing about royals is their price! That's the good thing about corns, you can pick them up for as little as a fiver, and high end morphs are only usually a couple of hundred, whereas a high end royal morph is anything from £500 up!


I've only seen her in pics. She's still in hospital.There were a few complications but she should be home for crimbo. She is very cute as far as babies go, most look like squashed red testicles.

A shop by me which a mod on here runs do all corns but I just don't like them. They start the normal Royals at £50 which is fine as I like the normals (Haven't seen any crazy morphs yet):lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I've only seen her in pics. She's still in hospital.There were a few complications but she should be home for crimbo. She is very cute as far as babies go, *most look like squashed red testicles*.
> 
> A shop by me which a mod on here runs do all corns but I just don't like them. They start the normal Royals at £50 which is fine as I like the normals (Haven't seen any crazy morphs yet):lol2:


Hahaha brilliant description!!
It's probably Athravan at Reptile Cymru that's near you, there's also The Living Rainforest who are in Rhyl as well, but I discovered recently that they gave someone some absolutely horrendous advice on keeping milk frogs, but I suppose you'll be alright if you know what you're buying.
Corns are awesome! They're just a bit quick. £50 for a normal royal in a shop is a good price, there's a shop near me selling normals for £100!! If you're extremely lucky, you may be able to find a male pastel for £80 (from a breeder obviously), they're usually around £100-£150, but if you look in the right places you never know!


----------



## jme2049

That's the one. She also does CWcornsCWCorns - Christy Whatley Corn Snakes


----------



## manda88

Oh god don't show me that, I'll want to buy some!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Five?!?! You must be CLEEEEAN! Maybe you've got swine flu seeing as that's making a reappearance. Someone at Matt's work has got it, as have her entire family.


Oh. Maybe.

Well not much I can do now other than rest and dose up. My mum is wrapping all my presents as I don't have the energy!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just having an evening in with my boyfriend and my family. Can't afford to go out and at least I won't see I'm the new year in a queue for the toilet :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh. Maybe.
> 
> Well not much I can do now other than rest and dose up. My mum is wrapping all my presents as I don't have the energy!


Bless you, sounds like you've had a busy few days anyway recently the the trips to London and stuff, so I imagine that's taken it out of you a bit! Get yourself to the docs just to make sure it's not pig flu.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just having an evening in with my boyfriend and my family. Can't afford to go out and at least I won't see I'm the new year in a queue for the toilet :lol2:


Sounds good, I prefer quiet nights in than going out and being surrounded by loudness! I voted for your POTM pic by the way, it's just so cute!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aw thanks  not sure ive got much hope though. There's some great entry's!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Aw thanks  not sure ive got much hope though. There's some great entry's!


You're second so far I think! There are some good ones in there for sure, but there are also a few which are a bit 'meh', like I'm not that fussed on the one everyone's voting for, I much preferred yours cos it's so colourful and eye catching! The other one's just a goose looking out the window!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Bless you, sounds like you've had a busy few days anyway recently the the trips to London and stuff, so I imagine that's taken it out of you a bit! Get yourself to the docs just to make sure it's not pig flu.


Does it matter if it's pig flu? They'd just give me tamiflu and I'd rather just sit it out and take painkillers :/

I've always been told I need a flu shot each winter but never bother! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Does it matter if it's pig flu? They'd just give me tamiflu and I'd rather just sit it out and take painkillers :/
> 
> I've always been told I need a flu shot each winter but never bother! :lol2:


Dunno really, just wondered if it'd mess about with your ME or something, I'd do the same as you though if I had it, I'd just curl up in bed and do nothing til I felt better!!
My sis is the same when it comes to flu jabs, she gets them free cos she's got Crohns but refuses to get them cos they always make her ill.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Dunno really, just wondered if it'd mess about with your ME or something, I'd do the same as you though if I had it, I'd just curl up in bed and do nothing til I felt better!!
> My sis is the same when it comes to flu jabs, she gets them free cos she's got Crohns but refuses to get them cos they always make her ill.


Well I just have the usual flu symptoms, as bad as I feel I've had worse flus than this, I haven't been sick yet!

I just forget/can't be bothered.


----------



## _jake_

I have da cold. Though I just ignore my mother trying to shove various remedies down my throat and just sit it out. Feel really poo but Kia is looking out the window as I haven't took her out today yet, mum can't do it because her ME is bad today. Grrr better get me scarf out.


----------



## manda88

I enjoy not being ill. Luckily I'm one of those people who doesn't tend to get ill very often at all, in fact this year I don't think I've had one day off sick. Whenever I am ill though it's something horrible and it doesn't go away for days!!!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I enjoy not being ill. Luckily I'm one of those people who doesn't tend to get ill very often at all, in fact this year I don't think I've had one day off sick. Whenever I am ill though it's something horrible and it doesn't go away for days!!!


 
the worst i userly get is a cold but i just put up with it all though i dont get them as bad as i used to since i been having flu jabs but i do still get them


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I enjoy not being ill. Luckily I'm one of those people who doesn't tend to get ill very often at all, in fact this year I don't think I've had one day off sick. Whenever I am ill though it's something horrible and it doesn't go away for days!!!


I'm ill/injured quite a lot actually. I can remember all of these:



Loads of cold/flus
Ran over by a quadbike
Epileptic fit
Muscle damage in leg
Tonsalitus 5 times
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jesus, Jake!! You've got epilepsy? Someone at my work has it and he's had two fits while at work, it's a horrible thing to witness. Did you have yours this year? And how on earth did you get run over by a quadbike?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Jesus, Jake!! You've got epilepsy? Someone at my work has it and he's had two fits while at work, it's a horrible thing to witness. Did you have yours this year? And how on earth did you get run over by a quadbike?


its really not nice to see i see people having them while i was in hospitel for 3 weeks


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Jesus, Jake!! You've got epilepsy? Someone at my work has it and he's had two fits while at work, it's a horrible thing to witness. Did you have yours this year? And how on earth did you get run over by a quadbike?


No not epilepsy, well, I don't think I have. It was unexplainable whilst I was asleep and unless I have another they wont do any scans. So hope I don't have another, although I probably wouldn't know as my last one was when I was asleep:lol2: Though apparently while I was out I did shout some naughty words at the paramedics. It was nasty, my brother filmed it:gasp:

One of my friends has a quad and we were out in the street with it, I walk out into the road and BANG.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had no major illnesses until I got glandular fever at 20, then it all went downhill from there.

I was in hospital loads for accidents however. I've had 3 lots of stitches over my left eye, at 7, 14, 21.....So I'm due another this year.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> No not epilepsy, well, I don't think I have. It was unexplainable whilst I was asleep and unless I have another they wont do any scans. So hope I don't have another, although I probably wouldn't know as my last one was when I was asleep:lol2: Though apparently while I was out I did shout some naughty words at the paramedics. It was nasty, my brother filmed it:gasp:
> 
> One of my friends has a quad and we were out in the street with it, I walk out into the road and BANG.


Weird that it was in your sleep, thank god someone found you! Also weird that you shouted at the paramedics! When my colleague had one he couldn't speak at all, he couldn't even remember his name, it was awful, he hasn't had another since though thankfully.
I bet that hurt being hit by a quad! Rather be hit by that than a car though.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Weird that it was in your sleep, thank god someone found you! Also weird that you shouted at the paramedics! When my colleague had one he couldn't speak at all, he couldn't even remember his name, it was awful, he hasn't had another since though thankfully.
> I bet that hurt being hit by a quad! Rather be hit by that than a car though.


The story was that my little brother couldn't sleep and come into my bedroom to play on my play station. I started fitting and he got my mum, I could remember hearing a scream then waking up to seeing two medics, one poking my hamster so I chucked a pillow at him and the other sticking needles in me:lol2: Then woke up at hospital in a bed and a doc saying I was discharged.


----------



## KWIBEZEE

_jake_ said:


> No not epilepsy, well, I don't think I have. It was unexplainable whilst I was asleep and unless I have another they wont do any scans. So hope I don't have another, although I probably wouldn't know as my last one was when I was asleep:lol2: Though apparently while I was out I did shout some naughty words at the paramedics. It was nasty, my brother filmed it:gasp:
> 
> One of my friends has a quad and we were out in the street with it, I walk out into the road and BANG.


 
Hey are you Ozzy Ozbourne? Seriously
from wot u sed it sounds like it. Cuz I erd he sneezed, flipped over the andlbars of his quad,wich caused an epi fit ( or was it the drugz?) and ran himself over at the same time. OZZY ROCKS !!! Can I have yur letha with the tyre marks going over it cuz i iz a monster fan of yurs eh! pleeze?:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had no major illnesses until I got glandular fever at 20, then it all went downhill from there.
> 
> I was in hospital loads for accidents however. I've had 3 lots of stitches over my left eye, at 7, 14, 21.....So I'm due another this year.


What were the stitches for? I've never had stitches or broken anything. The only times I've ever been to hospital were when I was born, when a horse bit my finger and we thought it dislocated it (which it didn't), when I had something wrong with my eyesight called 'enlarged blindspot syndrome' which was blatantly made up, basically if I looked at certain things, something else would completely disappear from my sight even though I knew it was there. And then last time I went was to get my wisdom teeth out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> What were the stitches for? I've never had stitches or broken anything. The only times I've ever been to hospital were when I was born, when a horse bit my finger and we thought it dislocated it (which it didn't), when I had something wrong with my eyesight called 'enlarged blindspot syndrome' which was blatantly made up, basically if I looked at certain things, something else would completely disappear from my sight even though I knew it was there. And then last time I went was to get my wisdom teeth out.


Age 7. Fell out of bed. 13 stitches.

Age 14. Hit with a golf club. 7 Stitches.

Age 21. Football to face! 4 stitches.

You can see the three scars if you look closely.

I've had a fair few others, foot through glass, fell off bike, trapped finger in door, caught shin under metal fence, dog bite.


----------



## _jake_

KWIBEZEE said:


> Hey are you Ozzy Ozbourne? Seriously
> from wot u sed it sounds like it. Cuz I erd he sneezed, flipped over the andlbars of his quad,wich caused an epi fit ( or was it the drugz?) and ran himself over at the same time. OZZY ROCKS !!! Can I have yur letha with the tyre marks going over it cuz i iz a monster fan of yurs eh! pleeze?:2thumb:


well, um, Thanks?

I'm only 15 and was like, 13 at the time. So I have no leathers or anything, we were just stupid. Lucky the police weren't called really.


----------



## manda88

KWIBEZEE said:


> Hey are you Ozzy Ozbourne? Seriously
> from wot u sed it sounds like it. Cuz I erd he sneezed, flipped over the andlbars of his quad,wich caused an epi fit ( or was it the drugz?) and ran himself over at the same time. OZZY ROCKS !!! Can I have yur letha with the tyre marks going over it cuz i iz a monster fan of yurs eh! pleeze?:2thumb:


:gasp: an outsider! And no, Jake is not Ozzy Osbourne.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Age 7. Fell out of bed. 13 stitches.
> 
> Age 14. Hit with a golf club. 7 Stitches.
> 
> Age 21. Football to face! 4 stitches.
> 
> You can see the three scars if you look closely.
> 
> I've had a fair few others, foot through glass, fell off bike, trapped finger in door, caught shin under metal fence, dog bite.


A football to the face needed stitches?! I've had a few footballs to the face it ****ing hurts, and a netball. My nose bled everywhere haha. Matt'll have a good few stories of where he's done stupid crap and injured himself.


----------



## stewie m

i droped a f ing big steel beam on my foot it f ing hurt for a week couldnt walk on it proply for a few days it hurt so much as the stupid thing missed the steel toe cap in my boots didnt go hosp as i didnt want to sit up there for hours i still have odd shaped toes


----------



## RhianB87

I have had stitches above my eye. Walked into the kitchen side board when I was about 2... Apart from that I have never had to go to hospital so far. 

Who is this outsider!? :O

I still cant find the snake :bash: She isnt in my room so putting some bottle traps around the house tonight but no idea where she may of got to


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I have had stitches above my eye. Walked into the kitchen side board when I was about 2... Apart from that I have never had to go to hospital so far.
> 
> Who is this outsider!? :O
> 
> I still cant find the snake :bash: She isnt in my room so putting some bottle traps around the house tonight but no idea where she may of got to


 
i lost a baby corn years ago couldnt find for weeks evantuly it came out and found it on the stairs


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> :gasp: an outsider! And no, Jake is not Ozzy Osbourne.
> 
> 
> 
> A football to the face needed stitches?! I've had a few footballs to the face it ****ing hurts, and a netball. My nose bled everywhere haha. Matt'll have a good few stories of where he's done stupid crap and injured himself.


i been hit in the face with a basket ball and there proper hard and in the eye with a rugby ball by my brother and he through a magazine at me witch cought me in the eye and cut it didnt neeed stitchs tho


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> You're second so far I think! There are some good ones in there for sure, but there are also a few which are a bit 'meh', like I'm not that fussed on the one everyone's voting for, I much preferred yours cos it's so colourful and eye catching! The other one's just a goose looking out the window!


And it's not even a live goose :lol2: I'm not too keen on that one either really.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And it's not even a live goose :lol2: I'm not too keen on that one either really.


i got bitten by a goose at the top of my leg wen i was yonger i tride to stroke it


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And it's not even a live goose :lol2: I'm not too keen on that one either really.


Hahaha I know!! As soon as I saw they said it was dead I was like OH MY GOD, and now I can't look at the pic in the same way again! No offence to the photographer at all, I'm just really not a fan of seeing dead animals, whether they're stuffed or not!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> A football to the face needed stitches?! I've had a few footballs to the face it ****ing hurts, and a netball. My nose bled everywhere haha. Matt'll have a good few stories of where he's done stupid crap and injured himself.


I was on the floor and it was about 2 feet away.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was on the floor and it was about 2 feet away.


I can just see it now, a real You've Been Framed moment!


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I still cant find the snake :bash: She isnt in my room so putting some bottle traps around the house tonight but no idea where she may of got to


 
No luck here either...but a few ppl have said she's probably gone and found somewhere to curl up and hibernate :whip:
Bro is totally gutted, and is adamant he needs another snake if we don't find her soon...I agree....He's been nowt but a pain in the ass....always coming in my room bothering me or my phibs since she went missing.


As for hospitals...I hate em...was in and out for yrs as a kid with real bad stomach cramps and stuff...They couldn't find out what was wrong...They thought I was allergic to yeast, so gave me special 'tinned' bread...was :censor: foul!! Then when that didn't help they thought it was a milk allergy, so for years I had to have Soya milk...That didn't help either...Then they finally settled on Sucrase-isomaltase deficiency. Had to take the enzyme (which had to be kept in the fridge) 30 mins before every meal...until I was 16 that is, then they said "Have a nice life...Watch what you eat" 

Been in for stitches at the top of my nose from when my mum slammed the car door in my face.
Also for a few cameras in places where cameras aren't meant to go...2 outta 3 so far...and I'm yet to have one down my throat !! :gasp:

Moving swiftly on....

This is the view outta my window right now...EURGH










Chucking it down with snow


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I know!! As soon as I saw they said it was dead I was like OH MY GOD, and now I can't look at the pic in the same way again! No offence to the photographer at all, I'm just really not a fan of seeing dead animals, whether they're stuffed or not!


Is it bad I just thought it was a very tame goose  I feel let down now.. I want to take back my vote.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh man I've had an endoscopy. Was whacked out on valium though.

It's suspected that the procedure MAY have caused my CFS/ME. Lots of viruses live in the throat and can be dislodged/disturbed by any irritation e/g a big fat camera. It's one possibility anyway.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Is it bad I just thought it was a very tame goose  I feel let down now.. I want to take back my vote.


Yeah that sucks, should have really said it was dead from the start.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah that sucks, should have really said it was dead from the start.


He has goose listed as a pet which is why I though it was alive.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ask if you can take back your vote.. I'm sure its against the rules not to state in the first place that it was dead :whip: I don't even see whats that great tbh :| he has 22 votes :gasp:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Ask if you can take back your vote.. I'm sure its against the rules not to state in the first place that it was dead :whip: I don't even see whats that great tbh :| he has 22 votes :gasp:


i dont like that pic


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I mean mines far from the best, but does that one deserve 22 votes? Not much skill went into that if it wasnt alive :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I wouldnt of voted if I knew it was dead.
But o well its only an internet competition, not the end of the world :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

Just dome the xmas food shopping with the 'rents! Did you know the do dark chocolate jaffa cakes?:mf_dribble: I have 4 boxes:flrt:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Just dome the xmas food shopping with the 'rents! Did you know the do dark chocolate jaffa cakes?:mf_dribble: I have 4 boxes:flrt:


Fatty! :lol2: I like to eat the stuff from around the orangey bit and then eat that bit last.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Fatty! :lol2: I like to eat the stuff from around the orangey bit and then eat that bit last.


The orangey bit is the best!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Fatty! :lol2: I like to eat the stuff from around the orangey bit and then eat that bit last.


ha ha ha i do that to


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Fatty! :lol2: I like to eat the stuff from around the orangey bit and then eat that bit last.


I used to do that. The jaffa bit of a jaffa cake is awesome to throw at the ceiling and walls its so sticky:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Just found a pretty cool site. Aquatic Plant Forum
Its got some good pics for inspiration on planted semi aquatic tanks and such


----------



## _jake_

haha welshie I've joint like 20 of those forums just to troll through pages of journals LOL


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> haha welshie I've joint like 20 of those forums just to troll through pages of journals LOL


I'm on a couple. F:censor:ing damn yanks make me want to do new tanks all the time!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I'm on a couple. F:censor:ing damn yanks make me want to do new tanks all the time!


they're great tbf. Their names for them like 'Red lake sugami' confuses me:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

What's that?


----------



## _jake_

On forums, their journals they call weird names!


----------



## jme2049

oh I get you. 

What happened with the work experience thing? Did they bollock you in college?


----------



## _jake_

Nope didn't say anything  Expect they will when new semester starts. For xmas im getting a tank set-up for some goldfish, might stretch to getting a small tank for betta on my desk, or wait till my bday.. its 28 Jan so not long. Sweet 16!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> For xmas im getting a tank set-up for some goldfish, might stretch to getting a small tank for betta on my desk, or wait till my bday.. its 28 Jan so not long. Sweet 16!


Sounds like a plan. I'm waiting until the new year selling my green tree frogs and their set up an my fire sals to free up room for a Royal python. Keeping my fbt's though and making them a new home. I like them too much.


I wish I could sleep! I've been like a vampire lately only i'm a vampire who's awake in the day aswell. need some:zzz:


----------



## manda88

ARGH I'm really excited about Christmas now!!!!


----------



## jme2049

I've got presents for everyone apart from my brother. :lol2: 
He bought me a coffee frother online and when it came he started using it and told me he only bought it because he wanted to use it:gasp: 
So we've agreed we'll just have a pint together instead. 
I just hope the baby's home though.

Where are you and Matt going for crimbo his family or yours?


----------



## manda88

My sisters went out and got everyone's presents on my behalf, the only presents I actually bought were Matt's and my sister's :lol2:
Haha at your brother, he knows where it's at. 
I'm going to my mum's house for Xmas and Matt's going to his folks. He has like a million presents to open and then has to go to church so he has to leave early which is crap, cos I want to spend time with him! :devil: 
What's everyone elses routine on Xmas day then?


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> There shouldn't be any breeding for a while atleast...The other one is much smaller than the male, but doesn't have pit spots so may be a young fem or a too young/underdeveloped male.





Ron Magpie said:


> You might be surprised...:whistling2:











Just woke up to this !!! UH-OH !! :lol2:

Also, Bertha the b.bufo was on her back in the water dish AGAIN. 3rd time she's fallen on her back and been unable to get up...poor bugger


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> My sisters went out and got everyone's presents on my behalf, the only presents I actually bought were Matt's and my sister's :lol2:
> Haha at your brother, he knows where it's at.
> I'm going to my mum's house for Xmas and Matt's going to his folks. He has like a million presents to open and then has to go to church so he has to leave early which is crap, cos I want to spend time with him! :devil:
> What's everyone elses routine on Xmas day then?


I'm so glad I don't have to go to church anymore.:lol2: 

I have everyone coming to my house this year. I have all my family including my brothers gf and then my aunty an uncle and their 2 kids who are brats coming over for the day. On the plus side plenty of alcohol so should be fun 

I'm most looking forward to the afternoon nap I have after dinner always sets me up for a nice drinking session:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm at home with my family and (my) Matt is with his, but weather permitting he will be coming to mine in the evening to stay  Just the same as we did last year. One more day of work!!! :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm at home with my family and *(my) Matt* is with his, but weather permitting he will be coming to mine in the evening to stay  Just the same as we did last year. One more day of work!!! :2thumb:


:lol2: And there was me thinking you and Amanda share the same Matt.:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Looks like I'll be in bed for xmas


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I'm so glad I don't have to go to church anymore.:lol2:
> 
> I have everyone coming to my house this year. I have all my family including my brothers gf and then my aunty an uncle and their 2 kids who are brats coming over for the day. On the plus side plenty of alcohol so should be fun
> 
> I'm most looking forward to the afternoon nap I have after dinner always sets me up for a nice drinking session:2thumb:


I used to have to go to Sunday School when I was really really young, and to church sometimes too but I don't remember going. There's a great story of when me, my two sisters and my dad went to church once and during holy communion, where of course it's completely silent as people go pew by pew to go and drink and eat Jesus, and Katie farted really loudly and it rippled down the pew like thunder hahaha. We were all pissing ourselves with laughter including dad, and what made it even better was the fact that he always told us that if we fart in public, we have to look around and pretend to be disgusted at the fact that somebody farted, so there we were looking around at everyone else trying to pretend it wasn't us, even though we were all crying with laughter :lol2:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm at home with my family and (my) Matt is with his, but weather permitting he will be coming to mine in the evening to stay  Just the same as we did last year. One more day of work!!! :2thumb:


Sounds good! It's confusing that so many people are called Matt, I think everyone in the world should have different names to save us from the confusion!



jme2049 said:


> :lol2: And there was me thinking you and Amanda share the same Matt.:bash:


:lol2: Yeah when Matt says he's going to work, really he's going to Plymouth to see Jazzy!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Looks like I'll be in bed for xmas


Aww Morgy that sucks  As long as Caroline brings all your presents to you then you're sorted! And lunch obviously. My favourite thing about Christmas is the cold turkey and stuffing sandwiches to have the next day :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Aww Morgy that sucks  As long as Caroline brings all your presents to you then you're sorted! And lunch obviously. My favourite thing about Christmas is the cold turkey and stuffing sandwiches to have the next day :mf_dribble:


OMG you reminded me of my fave xmas phrase. Turkey turnout.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2::lol2: I also have sevral friends called Matt aswell... its a very common name!


----------



## jme2049

Farting in church. Surely that's a sin?:devil:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG you reminded me of my fave xmas phrase. Turkey turnout.


I'm glad I can help! Just read your post in Off Topic, do you actually have pig flu then?


Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2::lol2: I also have sevral friends called Matt aswell... its a very common name!


Commoners, I tell you! I have a step brother called Matt so that gets really confusing when they're both in the same place at the same time, and there's a few friends knocking about.



jme2049 said:


> Farting in church. Surely that's a sin?:devil:


Haha who knows, I don't remember it at all, I had to get Jenny to tell it to me as I typed it out, I was only about 5 or 6 at the time, I really wish I could remember! I've heard the story so many times but it cracks me up every time.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No idea, what's the difference?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No idea, what's the difference?


I have no idea. Either way you're gonna feel like crap. I don't see how swine flu ever went away anyway, it's going to have still been around, it's just the fact that everyone forgot about it, but now the media have decided to scare everyone with it again just because there's a normal flu bug going round.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I have no idea. Either way you're gonna feel like crap. I don't see how swine flu ever went away anyway, it's going to have still been around, it's just the fact that everyone forgot about it, but now the media have decided to scare everyone with it again just because there's a normal flu bug going round.


Swine flu is a seasonal flu so is only around at certain times in the year. Its a strain/mutation of normal flu that effects you more severely and quicker.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Swine flu is a seasonal flu so is only around at certain times in the year. Its a strain/mutation of normal flu that effects you more severely and quicker.


How can it affect you more quickly? Flu onset is pretty sudden anyway.

Every flu I've had has been slightly different.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> How can it affect you more quickly? Flu onset is pretty sudden anyway.
> 
> Every flu I've had has been slightly different.


Yeah that's because apparently you can't catch the same flu/cold twice.

When I say it effects you quicker its the severity, it can go from being bad to very bad. Someone's brother at my work is in a coma from it so it can be pretty bad.


----------



## _jake_

I woke up at 12:30 8) Mum's getting me a custard slice from Greggs so I'm in heaven. 

Welshie - Forget the Python, get a nice 4/5ft tank and get a oscar


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Welshie - Forget the Python, get a nice 4/5ft tank and get a oscar


A fish? That's something I want to do further down the line. A South American 
mangrove tropical tank. Not yet though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'd love a nice tiger oscar.


----------



## _jake_

They're amazing fish, never had a tank big enough though


----------



## stewie m

iv had enough


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> They're amazing fish, never had a tank big enough though


Get one then. Are you on Fb Brizzle?


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> iv had enough


What's that mate? Xmas doing your head in?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> What's that mate? Xmas doing your head in?


yeah has been for 2 months

that and the fact iv had a bad week this week


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Sooooo bored!!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Get one then. Are you on Fb Brizzle?


have had to move into the small room since baby:bash:

I am:no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've had enough of the POTM comp.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've had enough of the POTM comp.


why??????????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tramadol nights is fapping hilarious, cheered me right up.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> why??????????


Trying to state a point without being rude and they think i'm doing it because i'm in the fianl! WTF?! its not only me who thinks the same. :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Jake: Sorry, dude, you have to accept you are no longer the baby- not even ours: victory:

@Jazzy: So, what? You were going to be #1 forever? You've had loads of good pics featured, let the amateurs have a go!:lol2:

And everybody, in case I'm not on again in time, HAVE A GOOD CRIMBLE! Don't do anything I wouldn't enjoy....:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> @Jake: Sorry, dude, you have to accept you are no longer the baby- not even ours: victory:
> 
> @Jazzy: So, what? You were going to be #1 forever? You've had loads of good pics featured, let the amateurs have a go!:lol2:
> 
> And everybody, in case I'm not on again in time, HAVE A GOOD CRIMBLE! Don't do anything I wouldn't enjoy....:whistling2:


Eh?

It's not my mums, god forbid. My older brother got a girl pregnant and is now a dad and because of that (even though the baby never stays over) he needs my bedroom which I saved up for to have deicorated how I want it!:gasp:

Hence the :bash:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Eh?
> 
> It's not my mums, god forbid. My older brother got a girl pregnant and is now a dad and because of that (even though the baby never stays over) he needs my bedroom which I saved up for to have deicorated how I want it!:gasp:
> 
> Hence the :bash:


Similar happened with me. My bro an his gf had to move back home they couldn't afford there rent so I had to downsize my room because they were pregnant. In other baby related news she's still in hospital and won't be home for xmas:sad:

What's your name then Jakey boy?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tramadol nights is fapping hilarious, cheered me right up.


It really is, I love that he just says whatever the hell he wants and so many people complain about it, whatever happened to freedom of speech! Some things he says though I don't really understand. My favourite sketch so far has to be the Sophia Ballerina one that was shown a few weeks ago, THAT was hilarious.



jme2049 said:


> Similar happened with me. My bro an his gf had to move back home they couldn't afford there rent so I had to downsize my room because they were pregnant. In other baby related news she's still in hospital and won't be home for xmas:sad:
> 
> What's your name then Jakey boy?


That's sad that she won't be home for Christmas  I think you've already said, but wasn't she premature or something?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> That's sad that she won't be home for Christmas  I think you've already said, but wasn't she premature or something?


No my bros gf was actually 15 days over when the induced her and the birth was all abit to quick the baby's heart rate dropped and there were a few other problems. She was born last Friday and my brother an his gf only held her Tuesday, I can't imagine myself going through that. Now she has a slight infection but she should be home next week.

Happy xmas eve everyone! Went out last night so the festive season has begun!!!


On the Frankie Boyle subject I think he's awesome. So dark I would love him to take the piss out of me. All these people complaining should do one, why watch if you're going to get offended?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> No my bros gf was actually 15 days over when the induced her and the birth was all abit to quick the baby's heart rate dropped and there were a few other problems. She was born last Friday and my brother an his gf only held her Tuesday, I can't imagine myself going through that. Now she has a slight infection but she should be home next week.
> 
> Happy xmas eve everyone! Went out last night so the festive season has begun!!!
> 
> 
> On the Frankie Boyle subject I think he's awesome. So dark I would love him to take the piss out of me. All these people complaining should do one, why watch if you're going to get offended?


Oh bless her, poor little thing, at least she'll be home soon.
I think I'd cry if Frankie Boyle took the piss out of me haha. You're so right about the people complaining, it's just one man saying it, it's not as if he's going to cause some kind of massive thing against people by saying stuff. People really should lighten up, it's Christmas!!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Similar happened with me. My bro an his gf had to move back home they couldn't afford there rent so I had to downsize my room because they were pregnant. In other baby related news she's still in hospital and won't be home for xmas:sad:
> 
> What's your name then Jakey boy?


My names Jake I think:gasp:

Hopefully she'll be home soon:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I want to go out and do something, but then again I don't because I don't want to be trampled by angry shoppers :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

i hate going shops near christmas every one just rude and angry and just barge you out the way


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I didnt go out in the end... made some gecko treats, now just hanging around I guess! *yawn*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got woken up at 6am by our stupid hot water pipes.. geez they make so much noise :bash:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I didnt go out in the end... made some gecko treats, now just hanging around I guess! *yawn*


you in a tree ?????

im really bored


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> you in a tree ?????
> 
> im really bored


Haha no! I'm bored too.. everything is done, animals seen to, vedge done... boyfriend is coming over for a bit this evening to drop presents off, that will be the highlight of my day!

Oh and one of my whites has started croaking hehe he's really funny. I like listening to him while i'm going to sleep.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Haha no! I'm bored too.. everything is done, animals seen to, vedge done... boyfriend is coming over for a bit this evening to drop presents off, that will be the highlight of my day!
> 
> Oh and one of my whites has started croaking hehe he's really funny. I like listening to him while i'm going to sleep.


ha ha bout time 

is it loud yet


----------



## stewie m

jazzy what do cresties eat btw


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> ha ha bout time
> 
> is it loud yet


Its quite loud, my brother is in the room next door and I asked him if he heard it.. he said no :2thumb:

I feed my cresties clarks complete gecko diet and a couple dusted insects 1 or 2 times a week.
The have the cgd in there all the time (change every other day)

They are really easy to care for


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its quite loud, my brother is in the room next door and I asked him if he heard it.. he said no :2thumb:
> 
> I feed my cresties clarks complete gecko diet and a couple dusted insects 1 or 2 times a week.
> The have the cgd in there all the time (change every other day)
> 
> They are really easy to care for


wouldnt mind getting cresties at some point

mine can be qiut loud only woken me up once 

yo can here them down stairs quit loud if my doors open but if my doors closed u can just about here them on the landing 

they are quit funny really


----------



## stewie m

i like tokays but hard there really hypa active


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> i like tokays but hard there really hypa active


I like Tokays too but they can be quite nasty :lol2: prefer my gorgeous cresties! You should get some.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I like Tokays too but they can be quite nasty :lol2: prefer my gorgeous cresties! You should get some.


im doing racking next year so more vivs 

but dont just want phibs want lizards aswell spiders and stuff dont intrested me would get snakes again but my mum dont like them and my sister hates them so not fair on them unless i convert the shed


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> im doing racking next year so more vivs
> 
> but dont just want phibs want lizards aswell spiders and stuff dont intrested me would get snakes again but my mum dont like them and my sister hates them so not fair on them unless i convert the shed


:lol2:

My mum hates all my animals.. she now doesnt ask questions, they are all looked after and paid for by me 
Doubt i'd get away with a snake though. Cresties really are the best cute lil things ever :flrt:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2:
> 
> My mum hates all my animals.. she now doesnt ask questions, they are all looked after and paid for by me
> Doubt i'd get away with a snake though. Cresties really are the best cute lil things ever :flrt:


im 25 and mun dad dont really care there like its you monyey and if thats what you want go for it 

wen i get racking i will pay a bit of electric 

i could get away with snakes wen i get my own place i will get some again

qiut on here i think we are the only 2 on here


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, everyone else is out having fun :lol2: I'm 21 in may :gasp: I'm getting OLD!


----------



## stewie m

i want the dwaf caiman thats in one of the shops nere me 

its only like 2ft long its so lovly dont think i will be allowd that tho or a moniter


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, everyone else is out having fun :lol2: I'm 21 in may :gasp: I'm getting OLD!


OLD whats that make me in 26 in apr OMG dont bere thinking about wy is it wen u think about it it seems worse


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> OLD whats that make me in 26 in apr OMG dont bere thinking about wy is it wen u think about it it seems worse


My boyfriend is 26 in march. :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My boyfriend is 26 in march. :lol2:


time gose way to fast i cant rember any thing from the last 25 years


----------



## _jake_

I'm 16 next month mg:

Finally old enough too.........











































Go on the Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, everyone else is out having fun :lol2: I'm 21 in may :gasp: I'm getting OLD!


I was working all day, although I say working. I was at work playing card games, shooting people with nerf guns and genarally doing nothing. Got to go home at 3 as well.

21 isn't old, im 22 in May.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> time gose way to fast i cant rember any thing from the last 25 years


It really does... Its quite scary really!


----------



## manda88

I'm here too (woop woop, I hear you cry!) sat watching War of the Worlds. I just want to open my presents!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Woop Woop!

I'm swapping one of my horned frogs for a gorgeous crestie on tuesday :flrt: *Excited*


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Woop Woop!
> 
> I'm swapping one of my horned frogs for a gorgeous crestie on tuesday :flrt: *Excited*


 
I thought you were selling the horned frogs because you were short of money :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Also the best typo over!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/625280-dicklings-chics-3.html


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I thought you were selling the horned frogs because you were short of money :whistling2:


That didnt work. Theyve been up for sale for ages now. I still have 1 that I'm trying to sell though!


----------



## manda88

I GOT A CRESTIE FOR CHRISTMAS! I'm so excited! Haven't got it yet but will probably get it next weekend. Gonna have to clear some space for it somewhere, probably next to Diego on the snake rack! Omg I want it now. I'll post a pic of it later!


----------



## jme2049

Merry Christmas everyone. Remember peope a pet is for life not just for Christmas:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yess, got loads of awesome stuff and Matt made me a Heston style edible frog set up :lol2::flrt: I'll post pics later!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I GOT A CRESTIE FOR CHRISTMAS! I'm so excited! Haven't got it yet but will probably get it next weekend. Gonna have to clear some space for it somewhere, probably next to Diego on the snake rack! Omg I want it now. I'll post a pic of it later!


So happy for you! Cresties are the best :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

How cool is this!

REAL milk frogs :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Merry Xmas fools! Hope you all have/will have an awesome day! Have fun and remember to drink water or a soft drink between each alcoholic one. Lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I can't get the hang of sodding photoshop ARGH I'm tearing my hair out here  :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can't get the hang of sodding photoshop ARGH I'm tearing my hair out here  :bash:


Lol- that's part of the joy of Xmas!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

This is my new baby :flrt: Pic courtesy of Wohic, nicked it off the thread!










I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT!!!!

I hope everyone's had a great day and got everything they wanted!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Caroline LOVED her guitar! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Good good! Matt's sister got a guitar too, weird! What make did you get for her? And what did you get?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Good good! Matt's sister got a guitar too, weird! What make did you get for her? And what did you get?


Yamaha.

Clothes, Trainers, some bonasai trees! and loadsaaaa of other bits n bobs


----------



## manda88

Bonsai trees are so random, my dad and my sister's boyfriend are obsessed with them!
I got some digital scales so I can weigh my snakes :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I got some digital scales so I can weigh my snakes :lol2:


Or so you can weigh out that weed your growing?


It's sooooo cold out now. Just walked home from a friends and I can honestly say I have never felt a cold like it. It worries me.:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

Also baby niece news she's coming home today(boxing day) yay:2thumb::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Also baby niece news she's coming home today(boxing day) yay:2thumb::flrt::flrt::flrt:


Thats great news!! : victory:

I bet she will be spoilt rotten.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Awww a one of Wohic's babies! I got Poco from her at PRAS :flrt::flrt:

Gorgeous crestie!


----------



## detail3r

I'm back again, with a new laptop as I broke the macbook a few months back:blush:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I can't get the hang of sodding photoshop ARGH I'm tearing my hair out here  :bash:


me niether too complcated


----------



## stewie m

dont no if im doin racking not think i can bebotherd this room is :censor: and i hate it


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I'm back again, with a new laptop as I broke the macbook a few months back:blush:


Yay! Welcome back!


----------



## RhianB87

I love my parents. My dad has drilled bigger holes in the bathroom by some gaps to check for the snake and my mum is letting me cover the whole of upstairs with talc to see if she is moving around!


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I love my parents. My dad has drilled bigger holes in the bathroom by some gaps to check for the snake and my mum is letting me cover the whole of upstairs with talc to see if she is moving around!


how big is it could of get undr a skirting bored or undr floor some how cant u take some bords up were the heating pipes run under 

i lost a corn years ago that was no bigger round then my lil finger it eventuly came and i found it on the stairs


----------



## RhianB87

She is only about 1 foot and about the width of a pencil.

The floor boards are huge and go under walls. 

How long was it missing for? she has been gone for about a week now and still no sign of her.


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> She is only about 1 foot and about the width of a pencil.
> 
> The floor boards are huge and go under walls.
> 
> How long was it missing for? she has been gone for about a week now and still no sign of her.


i think i mad the mistake of putting in a viv to soon thing got between the glass 

cant rember how long it was missing for this was years ago couldnt of been more then 2 weeks but not 100%


----------



## stewie m

2 off my fbt's are up to somthing


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> She is only about 1 foot and about the width of a pencil.
> 
> The floor boards are huge and go under walls.
> 
> How long was it missing for? she has been gone for about a week now and still no sign of her.


Blue was missing for over two weeks on his first escape- and he was totally fine when I found him. Assuming yours is still around somewhere close, there is hope. In this weather, she may have gone semi-dormant or be hiding in the warmest place she can find.


----------



## stewie m

fridges and dish washers get pretty warm behind them


----------



## stewie m

mind made up as much i really want to im not doing racking really cant be botherd not sure if i cant bebotherd with any more vivs eaither dont evan now if i want to finish my dart ones


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> mind made up as much i really want to im not doing racking really cant be botherd not sure if i cant bebotherd with any more vivs eaither dont evan now if i want to finish my dart ones


Aw, think of the end result.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> mind made up as much i really want to im not doing racking really cant be botherd not sure if i cant bebotherd with any more vivs eaither dont evan now if i want to finish my dart ones


Man I feel like that right now. Plants are dying, my boophis both look really sick and I don't have the energy to do more tanks. Meh. Once I've trimmed the dead plants, got them growing again and everything is sorted I'm sure I'll feel different.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Aw, think of the end result.


yeah i no but kinda thinking is there really any point 

im not worryed about the space as i can make space but i really fed up with this room and stuff


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Man I feel like that right now. Plants are dying, my boophis both look really sick and I don't have the energy to do more tanks. Meh. Once I've trimmed the dead plants, got them growing again and everything is sorted I'm sure I'll feel different.


a couple of my calatheas in my white tank have taty ones got a couple of crispy leaves with really brown edges and the crickets have been at it and the other 2 are just growing stangly


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My calathea I had in my room would die off in direct light, nice and shady is the way to go and not too hot.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> My calathea I had in my room would die off in direct light, nice and shady is the way to go and not too hot.


thhe thing is tho the other one doing realy well along with my rubber plant 

the taty ones have been taty for ages but they still seem to growing cut a few dead leavs of


----------



## manda88

I've just seen a gorgeous corn for sale at Badshot Lea garden centre, Rhian you need to buy it! It was an anery motley but it had blue eyes and really funky colours, almost like it was an ultramel anery, I want it!
Got some bits for my crestie like a large faunarium, food bowand some kind of zoomed fruit stuff for it to eat til i can get some CGD off the internet. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I've just seen a gorgeous corn for sale at Badshot Lea garden centre, Rhian you need to buy it! It was an anery motley but it had blue eyes and really funky colours, almost like it was an ultramel anery, I want it!
> Got some bits for my crestie like a large faunarium, food bowand some kind of zoomed fruit stuff for it to eat til i can get some CGD off the internet. I'm so excited!


Yay, you will love having a crestie.... I will have 4 by tomorrow and 1 less frog!

This is one of Wohic's babies my lil Poco















:flrt:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm moving off of my little Island in September, chaps.


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm moving off of my little Island in September, chaps.


y that then


----------



## stewie m

i really donno what to do i still want racking but not doin it now just cant see the point i now it will look fantasic wen done but donno 

to meny hobbies with to little money its just not working and i really dont want to give them up as there part of my life


----------



## ipreferaflan

stewie m said:


> y that then


I gotta leave home at some point! My mate's getting a house in Winchester so I'm moving in with him in September.


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> I gotta leave home at some point! My mate's getting a house in Winchester so I'm moving in with him in September.


fair point 

im never moving out i like not paying loads of money on rent and stuff


----------



## ipreferaflan

stewie m said:


> fair point
> 
> im never moving out i like not paying loads of money on rent and stuff


Yeah but the unemployment on the Isle Of Wight is insane. I need to move off of here.


----------



## stewie m

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah but the unemployment on the Isle Of Wight is insane. I need to move off of here.


not much better here either well essex any way dont no bout every were eals


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've just seen a gorgeous corn for sale at Badshot Lea garden centre, Rhian you need to buy it! It was an anery motley but it had blue eyes and really funky colours, almost like it was an ultramel anery, I want it!
> Got some bits for my crestie like a large faunarium, food bowand some kind of zoomed fruit stuff for it to eat til i can get some CGD off the internet. I'm so excited!


I can't afford badshot lea prices not hugely interested in corns either, why didnt you buy it :whistling2: Boris cost me £60 from there! 



Ron Magpie said:


> Blue was missing for over two weeks on his first escape- and he was totally fine when I found him. Assuming yours is still around somewhere close, there is hope. In this weather, she may have gone semi-dormant or be hiding in the warmest place she can find.


I am hoping that she is still around near by, she is pretty small so has probs curled up somewhere I am hoping that she will appear soon, I have drilled bigger holes in the bathroom floor to see if she is under there but no signs. Running out of places to keep hunting to just leaving traps around and hope she turns up.



stewie m said:


> fridges and dish washers get pretty warm behind them


The tumble dryer is in my parents room but I am hoping she hasnt gone in there as it has been used a lot :s


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I can't afford badshot lea prices not hugely interested in corns either, why didnt you buy it :whistling2: Boris cost me £60 from there!
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping that she is still around near by, she is pretty small so has probs curled up somewhere I am hoping that she will appear soon, I have drilled bigger holes in the bathroom floor to see if she is under there but no signs. Running out of places to keep hunting to just leaving traps around and hope she turns up.
> 
> 
> 
> The tumble dryer is in my parents room but I am hoping she hasnt gone in there as it has been used a lot :s


worth a look tho


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> worth a look tho


 
I have had a gander but cant see her in there


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I have had a gander but cant see her in there


what about under or in the back fridge etc

might be worth pulling out and having a good look

airing cubord


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay, you will love having a crestie.... I will have 4 by tomorrow and 1 less frog!
> 
> This is one of Wohic's babies my lil Poco
> image
> image :flrt:


Too gorgeous!!! Wohic's babies are all beautiful, I wish I could bring them all home! I'm already planning my next one :lol2: but not until I find out whether this one's a girl or boy.



ipreferaflan said:


> I'm moving off of my little Island in September, chaps.


Awesome! Good for you moving out, too. Are you gonna be able to take all your froggies too?



FallenAngel said:


> I can't afford badshot lea prices not hugely interested in corns either, why didnt you buy it :whistling2: Boris cost me £60 from there!


I wish I could, it is seriously stunning, the best looking corn I've ever seen in a shop. It's the first time I've been there for almost a year I think, it's all pretty much the same in there apart from they have more corns! but that may be just cos I take an interest in them now.


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> what about under or in the back fridge etc
> 
> might be worth pulling out and having a good look
> 
> airing cubord


The fridge is a sealed one if that makes sense. 

I am hoping she will just be hiding somewhere and I will catch her out eventually. Going to be talcing the whole of the upstairs on my next day off and will have to keep the cat and dog downstairs.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got bored :lol2: bit rubbish but its the first time I've used imovie properly!
YouTube - Sale's Shopping to Benny Hill


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Awesome! Good for you moving out, too. Are you gonna be able to take all your froggies too?


That's the thing. No way I can take all 7 vivs with me. The water dragon will definitely have to go. I can't bring myself to get rid of the darts or chameleons so I'll keep them and hopefully my sauvagii too; just because of how rare and amazing they are.
White's, Peacock and Mossy will all have to go. Gonna be horrible but I can't stay at home forever.


----------



## RhianB87

ipreferaflan said:


> That's the thing. No way I can take all 7 vivs with me. The water dragon will definitely have to go. I can't bring myself to get rid of the darts or chameleons so I'll keep them and hopefully my sauvagii too; just because of how rare and amazing they are.
> White's, Peacock and Mossy will all have to go. Gonna be horrible but I can't stay at home forever.


 
That sucks that you wont be able to take them all with you


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> That's the thing. No way I can take all 7 vivs with me. The water dragon will definitely have to go. I can't bring myself to get rid of the darts or chameleons so I'll keep them and hopefully my sauvagii too; just because of how rare and amazing they are.
> White's, Peacock and Mossy will all have to go. Gonna be horrible but I can't stay at home forever.


Hehe. When I left home, the animals came- non-negotiable. And with each new boyfriend, the animals came- non-negotiable. Even when I was homeless/sofa-surfiing, the animals came- non-negotiable. It more than complicated my life- but it was a *huge* part *of* my life!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> That's the thing. No way I can take all 7 vivs with me. The water dragon will definitely have to go. I can't bring myself to get rid of the darts or chameleons so I'll keep them and hopefully my sauvagii too; just because of how rare and amazing they are.
> White's, Peacock and Mossy will all have to go. Gonna be horrible but I can't stay at home forever.


Won't have you have enough space or is it a case of having too much to look after?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> That's the thing. No way I can take all 7 vivs with me. The water dragon will definitely have to go. I can't bring myself to get rid of the darts or chameleons so I'll keep them and hopefully my sauvagii too; just because of how rare and amazing they are.
> White's, Peacock and Mossy will all have to go. Gonna be horrible but I can't stay at home forever.


That sucks  I'd never be able to part with my white's, I love them too much. Can't they all live in your room like they do now, just at your new place? What about your brother keeping them?


----------



## ipreferaflan

FallenAngel said:


> That sucks that you wont be able to take them all with you


I know right :/



Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. When I left home, the animals came- non-negotiable. And with each new boyfriend, the animals came- non-negotiable. Even when I was homeless/sofa-surfiing, the animals came- non-negotiable. It more than complicated my life- but it was a *huge* part *of* my life!:lol2:


Really? How many did you have?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Won't have you have enough space or is it a case of having too much to look after?


Both. Plus actually transporting them all to Winchester would be so expensive what with the back-and-forth on the ferry.
The water dragon is a definite must to get rid of. As much as I love him, he requires such a large viv 



manda88 said:


> That sucks  I'd never be able to part with my white's, I love them too much. Can't they all live in your room like they do now, just at your new place? What about your brother keeping them?


As above. I doubt I'll have the space either. Plus I don't even know if the landlord will allow me to have pets. I hope it's a woman though because I can charm the feck out of her and hopefully keep a small section of what I have now. Better than nothing.
I love my White's but their viv is huge. Espesh as I'm hopefully taking the waxies (which are pretty much my favourite animals).


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I know right :/
> 
> 
> 
> *Really? How many did you have?
> 
> *
> 
> Both. Plus actually transporting them all to Winchester would be so expensive what with the back-and-forth on the ferry.
> The water dragon is a definite must to get rid of. As much as I love him, he requires such a large viv
> 
> 
> 
> As above. I doubt I'll have the space either. Plus I don't even know if the landlord will allow me to have pets. I hope it's a woman though because I can charm the feck out of her and hopefully keep a small section of what I have now. Better than nothing.
> I love my White's but their viv is huge. Espesh as I'm hopefully taking the waxies (which are pretty much my favourite animals).


A cat. Two parrots. Two cockatiels (who I don't even like). Umpteen herptiles. You do what you have to do.

And hope you have any friends left...:whistling2:



But it worked, in the end. :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Why did I agree to work today? Manda, can you put the pics up you took of my new girl please?

Also, I was wrong I need picking up at 3:45 please:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Is it horrendous? And yeah that's fine.

Everybody, meet Akira the bumblebee royal :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Is it horrendous? And yeah that's fine.
> 
> Everybody, meet Akira the bumblebee royal :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Cool, can you put some pics up, in snake pics as well please.


----------



## manda88

Was going to do it anyway but yes, all done. Gonna go shopping now, speak to yas in a bit!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Is it horrendous? And yeah that's fine.
> 
> Everybody, meet Akira the bumblebee royal :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow she's very nice.:flrt:
I just posted a question on your wall about snakes btw


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Swapped one of the horned frogs for a lovely crestie today


----------



## _jake_

I am so bored. Supposed to be going out with my uncle soon to go get some wood to build a new hood for my fishie tank. Might also buy a mcdonalds, haven't had one in a long time! But he's still asleep, lazy boostard.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Swapped one of the horned frogs for a lovely crestie today


:gasp:







:bash::whip:

:lol2:


Nice bbr. I don't like royals personally, think their heat pits are wweeiirrdd :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I didn't get an animule for xmas, which was kind of a suprise...but then again I DID go on about only wanting a red ornate if I got a horned and couldn't choose between euro treefs or WTF so I assume everyone just kept out of it...lol...I did get some moolah tho....:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I got goldfish for xmas! Gotta go pick them up once its cycled in a few days:no1:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Wow she's very nice.:flrt:
> I just posted a question on your wall about snakes btw


Answered!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Swapped one of the horned frogs for a lovely crestie today


PICS! I went and held one today at PaH but it decided to climb me instead and sat on my head, it was so cute! The woman couldn't even spot them at first, so I had to point them all out to her :lol2: she was telling me that she had frogs at home and that she's hoping PaH start selling them soon, I was like I bloody well hope they DON'T! She was telling me that they need a litre of water a day, I was like huh?!



REDDEV1L said:


> :gasp:imageimage:bash::whip:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Nice bbr. I don't like royals personally, think their heat pits are wweeiirrdd :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> I didn't get an animule for xmas, which was kind of a suprise...but then again I DID go on about only wanting a red ornate if I got a horned and couldn't choose between euro treefs or WTF so I assume everyone just kept out of it...lol...I did get some moolah tho....:2thumb:


Money is always good, my dad gave me £75 which is more than usual, I was like chiching!
I love royal's heat pits, they're cool! I used to not like them cos they look gross, but now I think they're cute!


----------



## RhianB87

The OH's royal is a git. It hates me. The bloody thing has struck at me twice. :devil:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> The OH's royal is a git. It hates me. The bloody thing has struck at me twice. :devil:


It's probably still nervous and needs some more time to settle in, Jenny's royal that she got from PRAS had a real attitude at first but now is sweet as anything (though having said that, she tagged Jenny today hahaha) but yeah. Just remember to be confident with him and try not to whip your hand away if he does go for you, I know it's easier said than done, but I found with Cleo that she would get even more frightened if we made sharp movements around her.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> It's probably still nervous and needs some more time to settle in, Jenny's royal that she got from PRAS had a real attitude at first but now is sweet as anything (though having said that, she tagged Jenny today hahaha) but yeah. Just remember to be confident with him and try not to whip your hand away if he does go for you, I know it's easier said than done, but I found with Cleo that she would get even more frightened if we made sharp movements around her.


Gutted she bit Jenny, did it hurt her?, what was she doing to her?, can you get a couple of rats out please, one for girlie and one for Deano and also did you get any from Funky Fish.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Gutted she bit Jenny, did it hurt her?, what was she doing to her?, can you get a couple of rats out please, one for girlie and one for Deano and also did you get any from Funky Fish.


It's Dino not Deano! And she said it didn't hurt, she didn't even notice til she saw the blood!! She hadn't done anything, she just opened her tub to clean her poo and she tagged her, she thinks it's cos her hands were really warm.
FF was closed which was a pain, and they didn't have any ear muffs in Accessorize, Superdry didn't have the body warmer in the right size, and River Island didn't have the hat I wanted    Basically it was a crap shopping experience. So to cheer myself up, I went and bought that corn from Badshot Lea


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> It's Dino not Deano! And she said it didn't hurt, she didn't even notice til she saw the blood!! She hadn't done anything, she just opened her tub to clean her poo and she tagged her, she thinks it's cos her hands were really warm.
> FF was closed which was a pain, and they didn't have any ear muffs in Accessorize, Superdry didn't have the body warmer in the right size, and River Island didn't have the hat I wanted    Basically it was a crap shopping experience. So to cheer myself up, I went and bought that corn from Badshot Lea


You better not have!!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> So to cheer myself up, I went and bought that corn from Badshot Lea


:lol2:

Who DIDN'T see that coming !!!


Erm... PICS!!


----------



## manda88

Hahaha I didn't really, I just wanted to see how Matt'd react!! However much I would LOVE to buy it, I think I would probably be killed.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Hahaha I didn't really, I just wanted to see how Matt'd react!! However much I would LOVE to buy it, I think I would probably be killed.


I'll tell you what, I will let you get him/her if you let me buy an Xbox or PS3:gasp:!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'll tell you what, I will let you get him/her if you let me buy an Xbox or PS3:gasp:!!!


Yeeaaahno. I got all excited when I read the first bit  It's only £60 so it wouldn't really be worth my while spending £200+ on you just so I could have it! I bought you a frog puzzle for Christmas


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'll tell you what, I will let you get him/her if you let *me buy* an Xbox or PS3:gasp:!!!





manda88 said:


> Yeeaaahno. I got all excited when I read the first bit  It's only £60 so it wouldn't really be worth my while spending £200+ on you just so I could have it! I bought you a frog puzzle for Christmas


Read what I put exactly


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Read what I put exactly


Ooooohhhhhh. Well of course I'd let you get one, why wouldn't I?! Just got to make some room under the TV for one. If you get an X Box though you're not allowed to be one of those people who sits and plays on it ALL DAY talking to other losers about who to shoot next and stuff. Which one would you want more? List me the pros and cons of each!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh. Well of course I'd let you get one, why wouldn't I?! Just got to make some room under the TV for one. If you get an X Box though you're not allowed to be one of those people who sits and plays on it ALL DAY talking to other losers about who to shoot next and stuff. Which one would you want more? List me the pros and cons of each!


Xbox because its £100 less and the only thing that it can't do is play blu-ray.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Xbox because its £100 less and the only thing that it can't do is play blu-ray.


Blu-ray is pants anyway. Would you actually play on it though cos we got the Wii and we hardly ever play it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Blu-ray is pants anyway. Would you actually play on it though cos we got the Wii and we hardly ever play it.


That's because the wii is better when more than one person plays and yeah I would play, just not as much as some people do when all they do is play it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Blu-ray is pants anyway. Would you actually play on it though cos we got the Wii and we hardly ever play it.


Be careful with the xbox, as I believe you have to pay monthly for xbox live where as the playstation live thing is free, so might work out cheaper in the long run. Might want to check that out first.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Be careful with the xbox, as I believe you have to pay monthly for xbox live where as the playstation live thing is free, so might work out cheaper in the long run. Might want to check that out first.


Its £45 for the year apparently, so not too bad. I will see what deals I can get on both and then decide.


----------



## manda88

Xbox Live is only worth it really if you've got the Call of Duty games isn't it I suppose, is that another reason why you want it, Matt? Cos Jazz has a point!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh you two.


----------



## manda88

Tune in next week for another episode of....Mattanda!


----------



## jme2049

Better than Eastenders!!!


----------



## manda88

Watching paint dry is better than Eastenders!


----------



## _jake_

bahahaha.


----------



## furryjen

You're in the same room why don't you just talk!! I thought the episode would have at least been the funny story...:whistling2:
mand where are the pics of akira? I can't find them here or cb?


----------



## furryjen

Also I'm shamed to say if u really want that corn you should prob get it BUT only if you really think you'll regret it if you don't but I only say this as now i've seen Akira I really want a bumblebee!!! ......... Sorry Matt.....:blush: but at least you can get a console now!!!:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm not tuning into this soap again till the story hots up a bit- Manda is secretly carrying Flanman's love child, while Matt and Morgan have finally declared their Forbidden Love: 'Dum! Dum! Dum! Dum-dum-dum!'


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm not tuning into this soap again till the story hots up a bit- Manda is secretly carrying Flanman's love child, while Matt and Morgan have finally declared their Forbidden Love: 'Dum! Dum! Dum! Dum-dum-dum!'


 
O the tension!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Andaroo got married?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Andaroo got married?


To somebody of a different ethnic origin. Who is already (secretly) married.


----------



## _jake_

And is apparently also underage! mg:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> And is apparently also underage! mg:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> To somebody of a different ethnic origin. Who is already (secretly) married.


He never told me


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> He never told me


 Well, fair's fair- you never told him about you and Matt.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

His wedding photos are lovely


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, fair's fair- you never told him about you and Matt.


There's no such thing as a Matt. He is but a half.


----------



## _jake_

Thought he went to Canada?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

For a holiday.


----------



## _jake_

Oh he never mentioned he was getting married!


----------



## detail3r

I think i'm going to start on my last tank - A vanzo viv with TMC LED lighting .


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> You're in the same room why don't you just talk!! I thought the episode would have at least been the funny story...:whistling2:
> mand where are the pics of akira? I can't find them here or cb?


We weren't in the same room you absolute idiot, do you think we'd bother to type all this out if he were sitting right next to me?! He was at work while I was at home!! And he's not allowed to go on his phone at work, hence all the chat on here, which I know is annoying, sorry guys!



furryjen said:


> Also I'm shamed to say if u really want that corn you should prob get it BUT only if you really think you'll regret it if you don't but I only say this as now i've seen Akira I really want a bumblebee!!! ......... Sorry Matt.....:blush: but at least you can get a console now!!!:2thumb:


I do really want it, especially if it's female, I won't be THAT fussed if it's male but I'll probably still get it anyway. If they don't know the sex then I'm gonna try and haggle the price down.



Ron Magpie said:


> I'm not tuning into this soap again till the story hots up a bit- Manda is secretly carrying Flanman's love child, while Matt and Morgan have finally declared their Forbidden Love: 'Dum! Dum! Dum! Dum-dum-dum!'


Hahahahaha imagine!!!

I knew about Andy getting married, he told me all about it on FB a week or two ago, I was like WHOA! His wedding looked so lovely, they both looked sooooo happy and in love! :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I haven't left the flat in 9 days!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I haven't left the flat in 9 days!


Better get you up to date, then: There has been this experimental virus that was kept in a lab, but now has got out and is turning people into flesh-eating, screaming monsters. The UK has been quarantined...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Better get you up to date, then: There has been this experimental virus that was kept in a lab, but now has got out and is turning people into flesh-eating, screaming monsters. The UK has been quarantined...:lol2:


Wow! Isn't it odd that I discovered that without leaving my flat!


----------



## manda88

I went to go and buy that corn I want earlier but the sodding place had closed an hour early :devil: Drove 45 minutes there for nothing!! Was NOT happy! So am going to go back tomorrow. Not sure if I'll buy it if it's male, but if it's unsexed then I'll get it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I went to go and buy that corn I want earlier but the sodding place had closed an hour early :devil: Drove 45 minutes there for nothing!! Was NOT happy! So am going to go back tomorrow. Not sure if I'll buy it if it's male, but if it's unsexed then I'll get it.


Why not get something different?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why not get something different?


I've never thought of that until now!! :lol2: We don't really have the space for anything bigger than a corn or royal, I've wanted a hognose for a while now, maybe I could get one of those! I do really like this corn though... decisions decisions!
When we get a house we've decided that we want a BRB, GTP and Matt wants a burm. I think the list is just about endless for how many more frogs we want to get!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I've never thought of that until now!! :lol2: We don't really have the space for anything bigger than a corn or royal, I've wanted a hognose for a while now, maybe I could get one of those! I do really like this corn though... decisions decisions!
> When we get a house we've decided that we want a BRB, GTP and Matt wants a burm. I think the list is just about endless for how many more frogs we want to get!


Retic > Burm.

Just go for a slightly smaller locale.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Retic > Burm.
> 
> Just go for a slightly smaller locale.


Retics get FAAAAR too big, I'm not even keen on the burm tbh, it's Matt that wants one. I like my mini worms! I didn't get that corn in the end, I just got back about 20 minutes ago after I went and held it, it wasn't as great as I thought it was and I wasn't prepared to spend £60 on a snake I'm not wild about. I'll just have to get something else instead!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Retics get FAAAAR too big, I'm not even keen on the burm tbh, it's Matt that wants one. I like my mini worms! I didn't get that corn in the end, I just got back about 20 minutes ago after I went and held it, it wasn't as great as I thought it was and I wasn't prepared to spend £60 on a snake I'm not wild about. I'll just have to get something else instead!


Yeah well MAYBE I WAS TALKING TO MATT.

I wasn't. But there's like 12 Retic Locales from like 8ft all the way up to the big guys.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah well MAYBE I WAS TALKING TO MATT.
> 
> I wasn't. But there's like 12 Retic Locales from like 8ft all the way up to the big guys.


I don't really like retics anyway *runs away and hides* I don't like their faces. I wouldn't mind a boa, I've seen a few really lovely ones, but it's not something that I MUST have, most are a bit meh. I don't really like any other rat snakes either, not a fan of milks or kings, bulls, garters or anything like that. GTPs are wicked though, I held one the other day when we went to go and get our new royal!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I don't really like retics anyway *runs away and hides* I don't like their faces. I wouldn't mind a boa, I've seen a few really lovely ones, but it's not something that I MUST have, most are a bit meh. I don't really like any other rat snakes either, not a fan of milks or kings, bulls, garters or anything like that. GTPs are wicked though, I held one the other day when we went to go and get our new royal!


GTP's are nice.

White Lipped Python's are my fave.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> GTP's are nice.
> 
> White Lipped Python's are my fave.


Yeah Matt just said about 5 minutes ago that he'd like a WLP. Are you planning on getting anything new soon?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah Matt just said about 5 minutes ago that he'd like a WLP. Are you planning on getting anything new soon?


All depends on cash! Just spent loads of a misting system, decor and vivs!

I want some tinc citronellas!

Still haven't sold my car haha.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> All depends on cash! Just spent loads of a misting system, decor and vivs!
> 
> I want some tinc citronellas!
> 
> Still haven't sold my car haha.


Aren't citronellas the ones that look exactly the same as a couple of other tincs? Pale yellow, black and blue? I want some blue and black auratus.
I can't believe you still haven't sold it yet! Is it on Autotrader? Ebay?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Aren't citronellas the ones that look exactly the same as a couple of other tincs? Pale yellow, black and blue? I want some blue and black auratus.
> I can't believe you still haven't sold it yet! Is it on Autotrader? Ebay?


No! Well, most of them are kinda similar.

No, tbh I haven't sorted out the paperwork.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No! Well, most of them are kinda similar.
> 
> No, tbh I haven't sorted out the paperwork.


Whack it on Ebay and it'll sell for sure. You can put a reserve on it too so it'll only sell if it goes for more than what you set as the reserve.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I will when I can be bothered!


----------



## detail3r

PDFs are an expensive hobby. Just cried at the potential setup costs of the thumbs viv.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cheaper than reefs at least. Which isn't saying much.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay! the boyf and I have just collected the new exo for the golden tree frogs!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

We're working on a light hood, and I need to pick up a heat mat, some more orchid bark and go on a trip to the woods for leafmould and stuff. I'm going to move the established plants from the old viv (pothos, a palm, tradescantia, and of course the Neoregelia cluster) and add some more- we also picked up a nice Calathea (tricky, but will do really well, if it likes the conditions), and a really nice benjamina-type veriagated ficus called 'Kinky'- who could resist???:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cheaper than reefs at least. Which isn't saying much.


I was going to say.

I have 13 cultures on the go for 4 frogs. Lol.


----------



## jme2049

Soooooooo where's the party at tonight?:mf_dribble:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

jme2049 said:


> Soooooooo where's the party at tonight?:mf_dribble:


I'd heard - your place, Cardiff! :blush:


----------



## jme2049

Stephen P said:


> I'd heard - your place, Cardiff! :blush:


However did you know?:hmm:


----------



## manda88

Was meant to be going to a friend's house but Matt is sick as a parrot so probably will stay at home. On the plus side, had lots of interest in Kiwi recently! So hopefully he'll find a nice new home fairly soon!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Was meant to be going to a friend's house but Matt is sick as a parrot so probably will stay at home. On the plus side, had lots of interest in Kiwi recently! So hopefully he'll find a nice new home fairly soon!


Aww sorry to hear that, but good news on the frog

My parents have gone away for till Sunday. I'm having a little shindig so for the last 2 hours i've been cleaning the house just so it is easier to clean on new years day genius no?


----------



## manda88

Very genius! Although I probably would have just left it so it could just be tidied up with the rest of it. Our flat is currently littered with christmas presents and washing, and we still haven't unpacked from when we came back from Egypt!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Very genius! Although I probably would have just left it so it could just be tidied up with the rest of it. Our flat is currently littered with christmas presents and washing, and we still haven't unpacked from when we came back from Egypt!


Haha! I'm a bit like that- I still haven't found a home for all the crap I cleaned off of the computer desk to make room for the Asian toads!:blush:

In my defence, I have been a bit busy with the boyf and all.


----------



## stewie m

still dunno weather to racking or not i want to but donno


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> still dunno weather to racking or not i want to but donno


I keep looking at it- If my three three foot tanks were on a rack it would free up an aweful lot of space- which I would probably fill with more tanks...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

I am planning to do some racking as well after xmas if all goes to plan. And re do the FBT's crib when the babies are big enough! I want to get another king snake as well.

I am staying in tonight with the OH, my brother and his OH going to get drunk and play on the kinect!

Manda, I went to badshot lea today and didnt see the nice corn you mentioned, have you already brought it :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I keep looking at it- If my three three foot tanks were on a rack it would free up an aweful lot of space- which I would probably fill with more tanks...:whistling2:


thats kinda the idea i really want to but but kinda lost intreasted in the idea for some reson or other and just cant really see the point 

i now the rack i want and were it would fit its 8 foot 

but i just dunno 

probly be a wast of money just wouldnt work nowing me all the plants need replacing every 5 min were the will keep dieing cant see that meny planted vivs working for me


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am planning to do some racking as well after xmas if all goes to plan. And re do the FBT's crib when the babies are big enough! I want to get another king snake as well.
> 
> I am staying in tonight with the OH, my brother and his OH going to get drunk and play on the kinect!
> 
> Manda, I went to badshot lea today and didnt see the nice corn you mentioned, have you already brought it :whistling2:


Haha no I didn't in the end, it was in the viv at the back next to where the other small random animals are, at the top. It was labelled as an 'anna motley', I have them a lesson on what its actually called!
Only two more days til I get my crestie!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Cresties are clearly the new milk frogs!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Cresties are clearly the new milk frogs!:lol2:


Damn right, Ron! I can't wait :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Cresties are clearly the new milk frogs!:lol2:


You can't stop at 1!

and if you can you have good self control :lol2:

Staying in with my family, matt and a couple family friends. Might get the wii out and force people to play 'just dance 2' :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You can't stop at 1!
> 
> and if you can you have good self control :lol2:
> 
> Staying in with my family, matt and a couple family friends. Might get the wii out and force people to play 'just dance 2' :2thumb:


I'm already planning my second!! Somebody is coming to collect Kiwi tonight so I can get started on the crestie viv a bit sooner which is cool.
Just Dance 2 is well good, my sisters played it on Boxing Day and they've got some great songs on it, I didn't play though cos I was too embarrassed!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I'm already planning my second!! Somebody is coming to collect Kiwi tonight so I can get started on the crestie viv a bit sooner which is cool.
> Just Dance 2 is well good, my sisters played it on Boxing Day and they've got some great songs on it, I didn't play though cos I was too embarrassed!


Yeah its hilarious.. I can't dance at all but still get a good score :lol2: Hopefully my dad will play after a few drinks hehe


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Staying in tonight with the C.

Just been to Burnham Beeches for a walk and to chav some leaf litter. Good to get out of the flat and get some air!!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha no I didn't in the end, it was in the viv at the back next to where the other small random animals are, at the top. It was labelled as an 'anna motley', I have them a lesson on what its actually called!
> Only two more days til I get my crestie!


 
I didnt see anything there. Might of been sold.

They have a poor tree frog in there on its own


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I didnt see anything there. Might of been sold.
> 
> They have a poor tree frog in there on its own


Weird, I didn't see any tree frogs there yesterday, someone probably bought the snake I guess. They had some frog-eyed geckos which were really cute!

Kiwi has just been sold, I hope he likes his new home!


----------



## RhianB87

He was with the anoles.

Aww grumpy kiwi has gone


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> He was with the anoles.
> 
> Aww grumpy kiwi has gone


yeah it definitely wasn't in there yesterday cos I had a good look at the ankles, silly people. Yup, kiwi is gone, hopefully to somewhere who will look after him well!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Staying in tonight with the C.
> 
> Just been to Burnham Beeches for a walk and to chav some leaf litter. Good to get out of the flat and get some air!!!


I went to Shellness Beach with my best friend and the boyf- we launched some paper lanterns- great fun!:2thumb: Then we went and looked at the Xmas lights in a particular road in Queenborough that's known for it's display every year. Good times.


----------



## manda88

Matt's just pointed out that my phone corrected 'anoles' to 'ankles' in my last post :lol2: I love looking at ankles!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Matt's just pointed out that my phone corrected 'anoles' to 'ankles' in my last post :lol2: I love looking at ankles!


 
I did wonder why you wrote ankles. Do you have some strange ankle fetish :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Still drunk :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well my new years eve was pretty crap. My boyfriend was in a strange mood all night. Then we never normally get a lot of fireworks round here at new year so I didn't bring the rabbits in, but when 12 came it was like the Somme so I spent my new year celebrating by rushing around trying to catch the rabbits while the rest of my family and boyfriend were 'partying' in the street. 

Think the only plus side is we launched a sky lantern  happy 2011. Or not?


----------



## detail3r

^ Bad times.

Mine was signified by getting drunk on my own, and falling asleep watching 'The Last King of Scotland'.


----------



## manda88

We stayed in as predicted, stayed up to watch the ridiculous amount of fireworks and then went to bed, and now I've woken up this morning feeling like absolute crap, feel like I'm gonna pass out! Fingers crossed that I don't cos I'm at home alone!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just woke up :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

The boyf has just finished the light box for the new viv!:2thumb: I'm remarkably hangover-free, considering how much we drank last night, but I may go and get some beers as hair of the dog, anyway!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

i did nothing for new years went bed at 3 but i all ways do that any ways there were a few fireworks round my way like the norm is but i never selabrate new year 

there were :censor: loads of fire works went of a 4 am was not happy just wanted to go sleep 

a nother stupidly lame 12 mounths


----------



## RhianB87

I stayed in with the OH as well.. Stayed up till 12:15 then went to bed!

I have so much I need to do today but cant be bothered.


----------



## stewie m

whats the point in people saying happy new year wen how do they now it will be a happy one


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I need to tidy, but can't be arsed.. didnt sleep very well and i'm just tired and fed up :?


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I need to tidy, but can't be arsed.. didnt sleep very well and i'm just tired and fed up :?


i been trying diced weather its worth doin racking and i now kinda still donno what do and fed up 

been looking at glass display cabnets but the ones i want are like 900 quid


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> whats the point in people saying happy new year wen how do they now it will be a happy one


Lol, it's a wish, not a promise!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, it's a wish, not a promise!:lol2:


but then y dont they say wish u a happy new year instead off just happy new year


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> but then y dont they say wish u a happy new year instead off just happy new year


brain overload... need more vodka!


----------



## stewie m

i will celabrate new years wen i now it will be a good and happy one unlike the lame boring previose one while there like this im not celabrating cant rember the last good happy one i had i can oly rember lame and really boring ones


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

stewie m said:


> i will celabrate new years wen i now it will be a good and happy one unlike the lame boring previose one while there like this im not celabrating cant rember the last good happy one i had i can oly rember lame and really boring ones


Oh dear - why are you so down, if I may ask?


----------



## stewie m

Stephen P said:


> Oh dear - why are you so down, if I may ask?


im not i dont think its the way i am every year cant see the point in celabrating the end of the year wen its going in to a new year that will be excatly the same

it probly dont make sence but i now what i mean lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

After the guy decided not to pay me or get in any contact for my mobile, i relisted it on ebay and have just got £107 for it, thats £20 more than what i got for before.

So I have sold Kiwi and my mobile in two days. Wohoo!!!!!

Although i will miss Kiwi!!!!


----------



## chulainn

morgan i may have found a fruit for viv pinapple

just a thought


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ohh laa laa.

That's guna need a big viv! I was thinking Orange trees.


----------



## manda88

Whoops, I bought two cresties instead of one! They are GORGEOUS! Will take some pics when we get back and show them off!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Whoops, I bought two cresties instead of one! They are GORGEOUS! Will take some pics when we get back and show them off!


 
Why am I not surprised :whistling2:

I am visiting the guy I got the king snake off of so might be buying another one tomorrow...


----------



## manda88

Here they are! Didn't want to get too many photos to scare them even more, but you can see just how tiny weeny they are!



















How far do you have to travel to see the guy about the snakes tomorrow?


----------



## stewie m

very nice manda 

i really donno what to do i really want racking and more vivs but i allso really want to extendend my model collection 

i now all u lot will probly say more vivs 

i really dont now it so depressing trying to think about what to do


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Here they are! Didn't want to get too many photos to scare them even more, but you can see just how tiny weeny they are!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> How far do you have to travel to see the guy about the snakes tomorrow?


Eee! How lovely! The last one looks like my Poco :flrt::flrt:

I got bitten by squishy yesterday :lol2: didnt hurt though, was more of a shock... not expecting it :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Well I now have a tank that i'm going to attempt a 'Vert conversion' on, as seen on DB. Wish me luck. lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

adqsdnqeile


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Stewie: You know, mate, I really don't get it. You have a choice of two hobbies to expand and that's depressing? Vivs *or* models, hobbies are supposed to be fun!:hmm:

@Morgan: I may have mentioned this before, but I have seen minature pomegranate trees used in 'decorative' terraria- I have no idea how available they are, though.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> @Stewie: You know, mate, I really don't get it. You have a choice of two hobbies to expand and that's depressing? Vivs *or* models, hobbies are supposed to be fun!:hmm:
> 
> @Morgan: I may have mentioned this before, but I have seen minature pomegranate trees used in 'decorative' terraria- I have no idea how available they are, though.


yeah i now what u say but i can only really do one or the other and i really wanna do both 

if i had my own place i would do both 

its depresing trying to choose between them its worse wen u want to both as much as eatch other


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Here they are! Didn't want to get too many photos to scare them even more, but you can see just how tiny weeny they are!
> 
> How far do you have to travel to see the guy about the snakes tomorrow?


 
They are really cute. Love the colour of the second one.

Got to go to near leatherhead but its just down the road from the OH which is cool.


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> yeah i now what u say but i can only really do one or the other and i really wanna do both
> 
> if i had my own place i would do both
> 
> its depresing trying to choose between them its worse wen u want to both as much as eatch other


 
It's called compromise and is a valuable life lesson!

Pay your own way with less free money and be free to do what you like as such, or alternatively, live at home and be restricted as to what you can and can't do.


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> It's called compromise and is a valuable life lesson!
> 
> Pay your own way with less free money and be free to do what you like as such, or alternatively, live at home and be restricted as to what you can and can't do.


 
yeah i now what u saying would love my own place so i can do do what ever i want but then ill be paying rent and stuff so less money thats why i love living here but im im limated to space and what i can do 

to me models make more sense as thay take up less room but its a really hard desision to make


----------



## stewie m

thats only some of my hobbies 

i got all my dj stuff i boxed up to get back in to reps and phibs 

than i got my car to finish restoreing 

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> thats only some of my hobbies
> 
> i got all my dj stuff i boxed up to get back in to reps and phibs
> 
> than i got my car to finish restoreing
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


Lol. You have no excuse to be bored, mate- ever!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. You have no excuse to be bored, mate- ever!


dunno bout that


----------



## detail3r

Question - Is it possible to easily glue acrylic to glass? Just that i've seen some acrylic hinges...


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Question - Is it possible to easily glue acrylic to glass? Just that i've seen some acrylic hinges...


Silicone sealant?


----------



## detail3r

Too flexible mate, as these two or three hinges will be supporting the weight of (approx) a 24 x 12" piece of 4mm glass.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Too flexible mate, as these two or three hinges will be supporting the weight of (approx) a 24 x 12" piece of 4mm glass.


Dunno then mate- a trip to Wicks might be needed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My stuff is taking ages to be delivered. MEH.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> My stuff is taking ages to be delivered. MEH.


what stuff that


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Lights, misting system, leca etc etc

Going to look SWEET.


----------



## chulainn

yes prk feb issue just through the door


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lights, misting system, leca etc etc
> 
> Going to look SWEET.


Did the town, buying the bits, did the woods, collecting the bits- and to be honest, peeps, I can't be arsed tonight to make the extra effort needed to actctually put together the GTF tank. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## detail3r

Going to order the Grobeam 1000ND LED lights + controller for the new tank methinks - dawn and dusk settings should look cool


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Was supposed to be going back to work today, but my friend Glen has come down to Plymouth out of the blue and i'm going to the aquarium with him today, glad I've got membership or I couldnt go!
Then tomorrow I'm off to see 127 hours with my boyfriend and to fly the RC plane I got him for xmas :2thumb: Hopefully will be a good couple days.

Glad I have a good boss for letting me have today off!


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Was supposed to be going back to work today, but my friend Glen has come down to Plymouth out of the blue and i'm going to the aquarium with him today, glad I've got membership or I couldnt go!
> Then tomorrow I'm off to see 127 hours with my boyfriend and to fly the RC plane I got him for xmas :2thumb: Hopefully will be a good couple days.
> 
> Glad I have a good boss for letting me have today off!


Sounds like a fun couple of days:2thumb:
I want to see 127 hours too, I like James Franco.


----------



## RhianB87

Morning everyone!

How is everyone today?

I may have brought another snake yesterday.


----------



## manda88

Oooh what did you get? And more importantly, where are the pics!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I may have brought another snake yesterday.


'May'?????:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oooh what did you get? And more importantly, where are the pics!


I got a honduran milk snake. She is lovely! 

I will try to get some now


----------



## RhianB87

Not the best of photos because she is a bit mental! 




















And meet the Marcus the royal!


----------



## manda88

Lovely! :2thumb: how old is the milk snake and what size tub is it in? Don't allow the little bugger to escape! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Born in August but she is quite long. She is in a 9 litre RUB. 
God no. I am not making the same mistake again!!! Still cant find the king I am hoping I will stumble across her soon because I have hunted everywhere.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Born in August but she is quite long. She is in a 9 litre RUB.
> God no. I am not making the same mistake again!!! Still cant find the king I am hoping I will stumble across her soon because I have hunted everywhere.


She might still be able to fit through the gap between the lid and the box, have a check and get yourself some of that draught excluder tape we mentioned a while ago, then there's no way in hell she'd get out of there! I really hope Ava turns up for you, I'm sure she will, whether it be 5 minutes from now or 5 months from now!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> She might still be able to fit through the gap between the lid and the box, have a check and get yourself some of that draught excluder tape we mentioned a while ago, then there's no way in hell she'd get out of there! I really hope Ava turns up for you, I'm sure she will, whether it be 5 minutes from now or 5 months from now!


I had Ava in a 9 litre for ages with no problems and she is smaller than the new one. But I will have a look into the tape

I am sure she will turn up at some point.Reading through a few snake threads and people have had then turn up a year later!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just cleaned out the snake and got poo on my hands.


----------



## manda88

That's gross. Our big royal Dino ate his second meal with us last night which is good, but that female normal we got still hasn't eaten, fussy bitch. She was apparently a really good feeder before we got her!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's gross. Our big royal Dino ate his second meal with us last night which is good, but that female normal we got still hasn't eaten, fussy bitch. She was apparently a really good feeder before we got her!!


Royals ! Tut.

Probably just settling in then.

Dart frog people, does anyone else just leave cultures in the viv so flies are slowly released throughout the day?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Royals ! Tut.
> 
> Probably just settling in then.
> 
> Dart frog people, does anyone else just leave cultures in the viv so flies are slowly released throughout the day?


We think it's because her tub is so close to Dinos and she's horny so isn't eating, either that or she's just a cow. We're not worried anyway, as long as she's not losing weight, I need to keep weighing her every week or so to make sure.
And no.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Isn't she too young to be horny?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Isn't she too young to be horny?


She's an 09 and weighs just under 700g (I think), I guess she could still get horny but there's no way she'd be paired with him yet, not til she's around 1500g. I think the cold weather just naturally makes them think it's breeding season, so they go off their food.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> She's an 09 and weighs just under 700g (I think), I guess she could still get horny but there's no way she'd be paired with him yet, not til she's around 1500g. I think the cold weather just naturally makes them think it's breeding season, so they go off their food.


I have no idea what my BRB ways :/


----------



## RhianB87

my royal is a good feeder which is good. And only weight 149g bless him.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have no idea what my BRB ways :/


Weighs! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> my royal is a good feeder which is good. And only weight 149g bless him.


Bless he's still only mini then! Akira the bumblebee weighed 179g when I weighed her last week, she's about to shed so I'll get some more pics of her once she's done. She ate a small rat the day (possibly the day after) we bought her home cos nobody else wanted it, we were amazed to say the least! It never fails to surprise me just how big a prey item these animals can eat. The rat was almost bigger than her!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Weighs! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh power fail.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh power fail.


Tard.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Tard.


Anyweigh, I'm not sure how much he weighs. He hasn't been fed for 2 weeks either, still waiting for delivery.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lights, misting system, leca etc etc
> 
> Going to look SWEET.


COOL im odering my stat this week


----------



## detail3r

I have to order, Grobeam 1000nd, storm controller, optiwhite glass door, stat, heatmat, double misters from MK, gorilla glue, xaxim, leca, glass drill, silicone, manzanita, stand, amongst other things lol.

Can't wait to get me some blackwater / iquitos / amazonicus vents though


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I have to order, Grobeam 1000nd, storm controller, optiwhite glass door, stat, heatmat, double misters from MK, gorilla glue, xaxim, leca, glass drill, silicone, manzanita, stand, amongst other things lol.
> 
> Can't wait to get me some blackwater / iquitos / amazonicus vents though


Are you loaded!?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Are you loaded!?


Nope, bear in mind this is only me second setup. I prefer to go for a few tricked out setups over many animals in basic accomodation tbh.

I bought the tank to convert, to save money, but I reckon all in this setup is costing around £600, without frogs!


----------



## RhianB87

God I love trolls

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/629802-help-quick-snakes-danger.html


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> God I love trolls
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/629802-help-quick-snakes-danger.html


:lol2: Cheered me up somewhat


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cant see it.


----------



## RhianB87

Its been moved.

Guy was saying that he tidied his snakes in a knot and they were stuck like that and if he could use a saw to cut them apart. Asked if they were like worms and would survive if cut in hald


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha at least make it believable.


----------



## stewie m

yaay to of my toads have been out and about round there tank the last few days pretty active i havnt seen them this active for months just wish the other to would do the same 

normly they come out for a few mins then thay hide up agin and i dont see them for days apart from wen i cheack on them make sure there ok 

been watching them for ages making the most of it befor they hide up again


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> yaay to of my toads have been out and about round there tank the last few days pretty active i havnt seen them this active for months just wish the other to would do the same
> 
> normly they come out for a few mins then thay hide up agin and i dont see them for days apart from wen i cheack on them make sure there ok
> 
> been watching them for ages making the most of it befor they hide up again


 They hate you.

Yay, got my golden treefrog viv set up!:2thumb: It will take a whilr for the plants to settle in and grow, and for me to borrow the boyfs camera. but I'll bung pictures onto my profile then.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> They hate you.
> 
> Yay, got my golden treefrog viv set up!:2thumb: It will take a whilr for the plants to settle in and grow, and for me to borrow the boyfs camera. but I'll bung pictures onto my profile then.


yeah maybe they do 

still need to finish my dart ones lol slacking i am


----------



## manda88

Bored.


----------



## furryjen

and ill :zzz:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mice!

Snake face is going to noom the sh*t out of this.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mice!
> 
> Snake face is going to noom the sh*t out of this.


Get some pics of him eating! Doesn't he eat rats?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Get some pics of him eating! Doesn't he eat rats?


Rats? I've just moved up to hopper mice. How big do you think he is!?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Rats? I've just moved up to hopper mice. How big do you think he is!?


Rat pups or fuzzies! It's cos I don't know whether boas are better on mice or rats, like it's best to have royals on rats cos of their fat content and whatnot, wasn't sure if it was the same for boas. I'm going to offer Kimiko a small mouse tonight, she's so much bigger than all the other baby corns and they're all on fuzzies now, so I reckon she can handle it. She weighs over 40g now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Rat pups or fuzzies! It's cos I don't know whether boas are better on mice or rats, like it's best to have royals on rats cos of their fat content and whatnot, wasn't sure if it was the same for boas. I'm going to offer Kimiko a small mouse tonight, she's so much bigger than all the other baby corns and they're all on fuzzies now, so I reckon she can handle it. She weighs over 40g now!


I would weigh him but he has half a mouse in his gob.

I'm not sure about rats, I'll probably move up them eventually, I can't imagine it being an issue. BRBs are about the same length as corns, but with more girth.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I would weigh him but he has half a mouse in his gob.
> 
> I'm not sure about rats, I'll probably move up them eventually, I can't imagine it being an issue. BRBs are about the same length as corns, but with more girth.


Yeah when he's big he'll most likely need to have rats I'd imagine. I've seen huge corns on large mice and they just don't seem like enough of a meal! Matt's sister's corn is a good 4ft and he has two large mice per meal, but the mice just aren't that big! Diego is only about 2.5ft and he's already on large mice, and the biggest mice get is 'extra large', and they're not cheap, especially if you end up having to feed two per feed cos the snake's so damn big!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah when he's big he'll most likely need to have rats I'd imagine. I've seen huge corns on large mice and they just don't seem like enough of a meal! Matt's sister's corn is a good 4ft and he has two large mice per meal, but the mice just aren't that big! Diego is only about 2.5ft and he's already on large mice, and the biggest mice get is 'extra large', and they're not cheap, especially if you end up having to feed two per feed cos the snake's so damn big!


Well it will be a while before he's taking that size. I have ten hoppers, but I can see him moving up a size before they're all gone still!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well it will be a while before he's taking that size. I have ten hoppers, but I can see him moving up a size before they're all gone still!


Indeed. And yeah it's always the way, you buy a pack of one size and then they need the next one up after eating about two of them. I had a pack of 25 fuzzies a couple of weeks ago and now they're all gone! Really need to order some more!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Indeed. And yeah it's always the way, you buy a pack of one size and then they need the next one up after eating about two of them. I had a pack of 25 fuzzies a couple of weeks ago and now they're all gone! Really need to order some more!!


Yeah that's what happened with the last lot of fuzzies!

I need PAH to start stocking frozen, then I can just nip down the road and buy a few at a time.


----------



## chulainn

anyone think dartfrog will have a january sale like pollywog


----------



## Morgan Freeman

chulainn said:


> anyone think dartfrog will have a january sale like pollywog


Doubt it, looks like he's sold off most of the current stock.


----------



## manda88

I need sleep!!! I feel like utter crap again today, coughing up globs of crap here there and everywhere  I just want to go to bed


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I need sleep!!! I feel like utter crap again today, coughing up globs of crap here there and everywhere  I just want to go to bed


I haven't gone back to work :blush:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I haven't gone back to work :blush:


:gasp: you naughty boy!! Are you better now then?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Second day back at work- and I still can't get my head round it! Mind you, I have 20 days leave to use up before May!:blush:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Second day back at work- and I still can't get my head round it! Mind you, I have 20 days leave to use up before May!:blush:


Lucky sod, I have 20 days for the year!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :gasp: you naughty boy!! Are you better now then?


Yeah flu has gone, just tired so will go back next week.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Lucky sod, I have 20 days for the year!!!


25 here. My holiday year runs the same as the tax year.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah- I get ridiculous amounts- thirty days, not counting bank holidays and plus an extra day at Crimble. I've had to carry a week over every year for the last five. It was going to be used up when I had to take time off when the boyf got hurt, but they gave me ten days Extraordinary Leave.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've had 70 days sick this year.


----------



## jme2049

Hey Manda I just read your thread about the bad shop. Too bad the inspector couldn't do anything about it.
How is everyone lately?


70 days on the sick:gasp::gasp::gasp: You must have a very understanding boss Morgan


----------



## stewie m

yay i still have active toads well one any way


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've had 70 days sick this year.


Well, that's hardly your fault! You can't exactly plan when to be ill. More credit to you for keeping at it.
In my last job (same 'industry', different employer) a quarter of the staff team was off at any one time- mostly down to stress. Which is not surprising, given that we were dealing with largely higher-needs clients, we worked rolling 24 hour shifts, and the management were pants; totally unsupportive.:whistling2:

No wonder I love this job so much!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, that's hardly your fault! You can't exactly plan when to be ill. More credit to you for keeping at it.
> In my last job (same 'industry', different employer) a quarter of the staff team was off at any one time- mostly down to stress. Which is not surprising, given that we were dealing with largely higher-needs clients, we worked rolling 24 hour shifts, and the management were pants; totally unsupportive.:whistling2:
> 
> No wonder I love this job so much!


I bet your job is very rewarding though?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I bet your job is very rewarding though?


 It is, a lot.


----------



## sambridge15

was really confused a bit of my bog wood had a load of roots sticking out of it turns out the ficus pamilia above it has grown through the soil the plant pot expanding foam and a thick piece of bogwood in search of more soil...dunno if any of you remember this was the same plant that i was worried would become root bound :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> was really confused a bit of my bog wood had a load of roots sticking out of it turns out the ficus pamilia above it has grown through the soil the plant pot expanding foam and a thick piece of bogwood in search of more soil...dunno if any of you remember this was the same plant that i was worried would become root bound :lol2:


 Kewl!:2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl!:2thumb:


yea it is the plants almost doubled in size in like 2 months....lol im enjoying the growth and natural look now give me 6 months and ill be winging that its taken over the viv!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Hey Manda I just read your thread about the bad shop. Too bad the inspector couldn't do anything about it.
> How is everyone lately?


Yeah it sucks pretty hard that they're not bothering doing anything about it, I was pretty angry this morning once I got off the phone to them!! But there's not a lot else I can do, guess I'll just have to live with it 
I'm still ill!! Thsi stupid cough won't go away! I'm about to go and have a nice hot bath though so hopefully that'll make me feel a little better.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah that's what happened with the last lot of fuzzies!
> 
> I need PAH to start stocking frozen, then I can just nip down the road and buy a few at a time.


pampured pets do if you got 1 of those near?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> pampured pets do if you got 1 of those near?


Never heard of em. Most petshops round here have closed down. Theres PAH and a crappy one a few miles away which has about 3 gerbils and a goldfish.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Never heard of em. Most petshops round here have closed down. Theres PAH and a crappy one a few miles away which has about 3 gerbils and a goldfish.


Bummer. As I think I've mentioned before, my local high street petshop is pretty good- they only stock 'bread and butter' species- corn snakes, beardies, leopard geckos etc on the basis they sell what they know- but they will order in livestock, and they have most of the standard varieties of live and frozen food. Maybe you need to nag your 'crappy one'? They might get stuff in if they know there is a market.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Bummer. As I think I've mentioned before, my local high street petshop is pretty good- they only stock 'bread and butter' species- corn snakes, beardies, leopard geckos etc on the basis they sell what they know- but they will order in livestock, and they have most of the standard varieties of live and frozen food. Maybe you need to nag your 'crappy one'? They might get stuff in if they know there is a market.


There was a rep shop near my work but was a disgrace, I'm glad that one closed down.

The other shop is tiny, they basically sell rabbit hutches, a few rodents and a few goldfish. I don't even think it's worth asking.


----------



## stewie m

aaaauuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh still dunnnnno wat do :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> aaaauuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh still dunnnnno wat do :banghead::banghead:


Flip a coin.:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Never heard of em. Most petshops round here have closed down. Theres PAH and a crappy one a few miles away which has about 3 gerbils and a goldfish.


there a fairly big chain dont sell reps just the equipment and food do vivs fairly cheap as well :2thumb:

on another not my order came got some nutpods and sponge mushrooms for my dart viv...the mushrooms are a bit to big though so i doubt ill use them :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> there a fairly big chain dont sell reps just the equipment and food do vivs fairly cheap as well :2thumb:
> 
> on another not my order came got some nutpods and sponge mushrooms for my dart viv...the mushrooms are a bit to big though so i doubt ill use them :lol2:


Send em to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Flip a coin.:lol2:


no point i will change my mind and then i will be confused all over again


----------



## detail3r

Glass drill bit arrived today, time to have a go at drilling glass for the first time...

Oh and the optiwhite door has been ordered too: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice. My lights and misting system are at mah mums.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice. My lights and misting system are at mah mums.


Good man 

I need to get the viv sealed before I order all the equipment for it.

Hoping Marc manages to source the frogs for me and Ade too


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Which frogs?


----------



## detail3r

These frogs :

http://ranitomeya.com/media/k2/items/cache/f710044bf79a4b1f5d8b085e5e5d9711_XL.jpg


----------



## stewie m

might do the easy option and say sod it and not do any thing


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> These frogs :
> 
> http://ranitomeya.com/media/k2/items/cache/f710044bf79a4b1f5d8b085e5e5d9711_XL.jpg


Oh naaasss.

All my gear is here, too lazy to set it up!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh naaasss.
> 
> All my gear is here, too lazy to set it up!


Get on it!

Glass drilled - Simples 

I can now get the addtional nozzles ordered from Mistking US


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Get on it!
> 
> Glass drilled - Simples
> 
> I can now get the addtional nozzles ordered from Mistking US


Maybe. Maybe.

I might plus the T5s in.


----------



## detail3r

Do it! (pics too)

I'm interested to see the side by side comparison of CREE LEDs and the T5HO lights.

Also i'm joining the clay background brigade for this viv : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok I've tested them out but can't find a way to hang them just yet. Impressed with the amount of visual light, way more than 6 CF bulbs and only £50 a unit.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My next viv will be gorilla glue and eco earth and the next might be clay again, unless I can be bothered to build an elaborate fake rock thingy.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> might do the easy option and say sod it and not do any thing


 What's going on, mate?


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> What's going on, mate?


 
dunno just fed up want to do so meny things and i cant 

sturuggerling with all my hobbies at the mo due to space and money and i dont want to choose betreen them as there part of my life

thought hobbies were ment to be fun and enjoyerbal maybe id be better off and happer with out them


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Send em to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


ill look into what postage will cost and your welcome to them :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just had the 'implant' put in.. Man did it hurt, well the anaesthetic hurt the most! It's a new version though not the ones in the news!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The anaesthetic hurt?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah when it went in.. the needle and stuff felt like multiple bee stings


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah when it went in.. the needle and stuff felt like multiple bee stings


I love going under :/


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It was a local one to numb the area.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pfff they're not even worth it.


----------



## manda88

I used to have the implant but it made me put on a stone and a half!! So I got it taken out by some complete retard nurse who dropped the forceps on the floor so left me alone in the room with my arm slit open while she went to go and get some more, then came back and tried getting it out by pushing it, and then letting it go when she went to grab it with the forceps, Matt had to tell her how to do it :lol2: Stupid woman. She's left me a nice scar too, they're meant to hardly leave a mark but she really butchered my arm.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Not sure I could of done it without it though..
YouTube - Implanon (Nexplanon) Insertion


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I used to have the implant but it made me put on a stone and a half!! So I got it taken out by some complete retard nurse who dropped the forceps on the floor so left me alone in the room with my arm slit open while she went to go and get some more, then came back and tried getting it out by pushing it, and then letting it go when she went to grab it with the forceps, Matt had to tell her how to do it :lol2: Stupid woman. She's left me a nice scar too, they're meant to hardly leave a mark but she really butchered my arm.


Eeek! better up my excerise! I can't afford to put on any more weight! The pill made me put on almost 2 stone though hoping this will have the oposit effect :lol2: still stings like a bitch right now :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not sure I could of done it without it though..
> YouTube - Implanon (Nexplanon) Insertion


OOOOOOOOFFFF that's a big old needle!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> OOOOOOOOFFFF that's a big old needle!


Yeah! But now hopefully my body agree's with it and I no longer need to remember to take a pill everyday, its not affected by being sick or antibiotics and the best thing of all... No babies! and it all lasts for 3 years.


----------



## RhianB87

My friends implant area used to go red when she was ill because her body would try to fight it as if it was an infection!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm still a huge fan of condoms- for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I don't like condoms, but Matt and I are clear of any nasties!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't like condoms, but Matt and I are clear of any nasties!


I'm sure you are- but lots of people aren't! Sorry to get my 'work' hat on again, but I deal with all too many people who think it will never happen to them!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah I know what you mean. It's only because we know that we are 'clean' that we don't use them. Wouldn't take the risk otherwise.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

BT man was just over, he asked if my frogs were poisonous so I just said yeah, then he looked a bit worried.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> BT man was just over, he asked if my frogs were poisonous so I just said yeah, then he looked a bit worried.


Haha! Did he ask about licking them? I'm sick to death of that question!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I am being very lazy and cant be bothered to look but what LED lights were people recommending? Wanting to get some in the next few days 

Thanks : victory:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> I am being very lazy and cant be bothered to look but what LED lights were people recommending? Wanting to get some in the next few days
> 
> Thanks : victory:


I got mine off a guy on here reptiles ink. Very good stuff they're attached to an adhesive strip and have a dimmer built in to it. Got it stuck to the inside of my exo hood looks cool in the night and the frogs don't mind.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Haha! Did he ask about licking them? I'm sick to death of that question!:lol2:


Ha, fortunately no.


----------



## furryjen

Does anyone watch Shameless? I'm unashamed to say I love it but have seen today that the yanks have jumped on the band wagon and have cast William H. Macy as ...wait for it .... Frank! 
I mean come on!!! wtaf?! he's not dirty or scabby or rancid! It's just WRONG! :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> BT man was just over, he asked if my frogs were poisonous so I just said yeah, then he looked a bit worried.


Actually lol'd!



furryjen said:


> Does anyone watch Shameless? I'm unashamed to say I love it but have seen today that the yanks have jumped on the band wagon and have cast William H. Macy as ...wait for it .... Frank!
> I mean come on!!! wtaf?! he's not dirty or scabby or rancid! It's just WRONG! :whip::whip::whip:


Dunno what you're on about, but haha 69 posts.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Actually lol'd!
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno what you're on about, but haha 69 posts.


The boyf loves Shameless- I've never seen enough episodes to have a real opinion, but it seems a very working-class English thing to me- I'd be surprised if Americans get it- they need a lot explained to them, poor things...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> I got mine off a guy on here reptiles ink. Very good stuff they're attached to an adhesive strip and have a dimmer built in to it. Got it stuck to the inside of my exo hood looks cool in the night and the frogs don't mind.


I cant seem to find him. Was it recently?


----------



## manda88

Look how cute my baby is, I couldn't get any pics of my other one today cos it's so naughty, nearly lost is cos it kept jumping off me and running around the sofa, I'm petrified it's gonna drop it's tail if I grab it but I have no choice when it runs off like that!
Anyway, the cuteness-


----------



## RhianB87

Thats an awesome photo


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> The boyf loves Shameless- I've never seen enough episodes to have a real opinion, but it seems a very working-class English thing to me- I'd be surprised if Americans get it- they need a lot explained to them, poor things...:whistling2:


Yeah too true :bash: idiots.... But from what I understand they are basically re doing the whole lot again but with american actors and most likely changed so they know what's going on. Either way it will be :censor:



manda88 said:


> Actually lol'd!
> 
> Dunno what you're on about, but haha 69 posts.


Now 71. 
so how is the plague coming along? Even boots md suggests you have it!! 



manda88 said:


> Look how cute my baby is, I couldn't get any pics of my other one today cos it's so naughty, nearly lost is cos it kept jumping off me and running around the sofa, I'm petrified it's gonna drop it's tail if I grab it but I have no choice when it runs off like that!
> Anyway, the cuteness-
> 
> image


Cuuuuuuuuute!! Have you named them yet? Is this one going to be Rusty???? :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice Crestie!

I keep playing with my misting system, which basically involves turning it on and off.


----------



## manda88

Boots MD suggests I have what? And no they're both still nameless, at the moment I've been calling them Naughty and Little S**t.


----------



## Ron Magpie

furryjen said:


> *Yeah too true :bash: idiots.... But from what I understand they are basically re doing the whole lot again but with american actors and most likely changed so they know what's going on. Either way it will be *:censor:
> 
> 
> 
> Now 71.
> so how is the plague coming along? Even boots md suggests you have it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cuuuuuuuuute!! Have you named them yet? Is this one going to be Rusty???? :flrt:


 I used to post a lot on an American site- a lot of the time they totally didn't get it when I mucked around- unless it involves pies and willies, it's really too subtle for them.

EDIT: of course it also helped if you were politically somewhere to the right of Attila the Hun...:whistling2:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Boots MD suggests I have what? And no they're both still nameless, at the moment I've been calling them Naughty and Little S**t.


Aww bless them!! THE PLAGUE. It isn't the top suggestion though I was looking to see if you had swine flu (Since you're pigular :whistling2 but it did tickle me and mum! x


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I love them.. aww Poco's bro's or sisters :flrt: They are mental! Bertie is the worst of mine, if he can't run he will bite and jump so I just tend to leave him alone and only handle when I clean him out.. the others are also very fast an unpredictable.. Harley is soo dinky and he jumps really far so he makes me nervous.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Actually, thinking about it, I can give a quick guide to dealing with Americans online:

1) Sex is BAD- of any kind or orientatation. They are fascinated but *very* scared.
2) Obama is BAD- and probably a Mooslim!
3) Mooslims are BAD!
4) Jokes are BAD- unless they are very simple to explain.
5) Any part of the world that isn't part of the United States is BAD- unless it has 'US interests'- meaning somewhere they are about to invade. It stops being BAD once McDonalds have a franchise.

EDIT: Sorry, I forgot; Healthcare is BAD; it is terrible that poor people want basic health services...


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, thinking about it, I can give a quick guide to dealing with Americans online:
> 
> 1) Sex is BAD- of any kind or orientatation. They are fascinated but *very* scared.
> 2) Obama is BAD- and probably a Mooslim!
> 3) Mooslims are BAD!
> 4) Jokes are BAD- unless they are very simple to explain.
> 5) Any part of the world that isn't part of the United States is BAD- unless it has 'US interests'- meaning somewhere they are about to invade. It stops being BAD once McDonalds have a franchise.


:lol2::lol2: must say my favourite bit is the stopping being bad once McDonalds has a franchise!! Hehehe. 
also as soon as they find out you're British you're instantly cute with your cute accent. It's English. You speak it....just wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, thinking about it, I can give a quick guide to dealing with Americans online:
> 
> 1) Sex is BAD- of any kind or orientatation. They are fascinated but *very* scared.
> 2) Obama is BAD- and probably a Mooslim!
> 3) Mooslims are BAD!
> 4) Jokes are BAD- unless they are very simple to explain.
> 5) Any part of the world that isn't part of the United States is BAD- unless it has 'US interests'- meaning somewhere they are about to invade. It stops being BAD once McDonalds have a franchise.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I forgot; Healthcare is BAD; it is terrible that poor people want basic health services...


You post on the wrong forums. I post on an international forum, mainly Ozzies, Yanks, Brits and other Europeans.....but then again the site is dedicated to science and rationality.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> You post on the wrong forums. I post on an international forum, mainly Ozzies, Yanks, Brits and other Europeans.....but then again the site is dedicated to science and rationality.


Lol the main subject of my posts in that forum was Ms Palin- imagine my shock when posters actually took her seriously!:gasp:

Can't be bothered now, especially here- we've got the government people deserve- whether people voted stupidly or (stupidly) didn't vote at all.


----------



## jme2049

You should see the puzzled face of a yank when you say your from Wales!
You have to explain it's part of the UK then they ask "So it's in England?" WTF!:gasp:


----------



## stewie m

just orderd plants


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> You should see the puzzled face of a yank when you say your from Wales!
> You have to explain it's part of the UK then they ask "So it's in England?" WTF!:gasp:


Yep- "so you are from London, England- do you know the queen?" And they get really offended if you mention 'Human Rights'...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What about blanket generalisations? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

I've just been to a shop to get some pinkies, and they were selling them for £1.10 each!! PER PINKIE!!! Were they solid gold?! Needless to say I did not purchase them :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've just been to a shop to get some pinkies, and they were selling them for £1.10 each!! PER PINKIE!!! Were they solid gold?! Needless to say I did not purchase them :lol2:


Blimley. They best be the best darn pinkies ever!!


A odd question for you Manda. How often do your royals poo? Mine hasnt been since I have got him and he has fed twice!


----------



## detail3r

Just bought the Grobeam 1000ND light and controller for the thumbs tank for a bargain - £220 delivered .


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Blimley. They best be the best darn pinkies ever!!
> 
> 
> A odd question for you Manda. How often do your royals poo? Mine hasnt been since I have got him and he has fed twice!


My young'uns poo about 3 or 4 days after they eat usually, but don't worry if yours doesn't poo for a while, how often do you feed him? Our older ones take a couple of weeks to poo.


----------



## RhianB87

He gets fed once a week. I shall leave it a bit longer before starting to worry about the evil git!


----------



## furryjen

FallenAngel said:


> He gets fed once a week. I shall leave it a bit longer before starting to worry about the evil git!


I know I'm interfering but don't panic, Wilson doesn't always poo after he eats, he's been better recently but he didn't go for aaaaaaages before I got him and I fed him just over a week ago and he still hasn't been yet although he is currently deep in shed. However our breeder did say not to worry sometimes they have a few feeds before they decide to have a poo it's just the way that royals work : victory:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> I've just been to a shop to get some pinkies, and they were selling them for £1.10 each!! PER PINKIE!!! Were they solid gold?! Needless to say I did not purchase them :lol2:


Where on earth did you go? Did you laugh in their face when you found out how much they cost? :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mine used to cost 40 PEEEE.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morg... your sig takes ages to load and theres always a delay now when reading this thread :bash:

It is nice though.


----------



## RhianB87

furryjen said:


> I know I'm interfering but don't panic, Wilson doesn't always poo after he eats, he's been better recently but he didn't go for aaaaaaages before I got him and I fed him just over a week ago and he still hasn't been yet although he is currently deep in shed. However our breeder did say not to worry sometimes they have a few feeds before they decide to have a poo it's just the way that royals work : victory:


 
Cheers for that : victory: I wont worry for a while yet about him.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Morg... your sig takes ages to load and theres always a delay now when reading this thread :bash:
> 
> It is nice though.


Must just be your comp because its fine on mine and my phone. I think waxy monkey frogs look hilarious when they wax.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

It doesnt take ages as such, just a minor delay. does it when anyone has a sig like that.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The thread loads fine, its just when I scroll up or down the page the 'loading' thing comes up.


----------



## detail3r

Seems fine on my comp tbh.


----------



## manda88

No I didn't laugh in their face, I did however say hmm I think I'll leave them for now then! How the hell someone can price them at that much is beyond me.
I've been doing a puzzle for about a week now and still not even half way through finishing it, its actually impossible!


----------



## furryjen

It's fine on my iPad too.

What puzzle are you doing Mand? Didn't you do the frog one with Matt? Perhaps it's cos the plague has affected your brain....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

It's a horse puzzle that I bought ages ago with four horses on it, three of which are grey so all their pieces are the same colour, and the background is pretty much totally black, and it's a 1000 piece huge puzzle!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Gotta be easier than








or









I remember my mum had to do one that was thousands of marbles. Took her AAGGEESS


I did my neck in doing a simpsons one in 09, constantly staring at the floor for hours...It STILL isn't finished...but its rolled up in a proper jigsaw mat thing for when I can be arsed to finish it


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just cleaned and fed the midget...STILL refuses to grow...but as always he's fat as :censor:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Gotta be easier than
> 
> image or image
> 
> I remember my mum had to do one that was thousands of marbles. Took her AAGGEESS
> 
> 
> I did my neck in doing a simpsons one in 09, constantly staring at the floor for hours...It STILL isn't finished...but its rolled up in a proper jigsaw mat thing for when I can be arsed to finish it


Haha started in 2009 and still haven't finished it! That's impressive! I love puzzles. I bought Matt a dart frog one for Christmas and we finished it one evening, it was well good. I wanted to get him a Simpsons puzzleball but Argos didn't have any in stock cos they suck.



REDDEV1L said:


> Just cleaned and fed the midget...STILL refuses to grow...but as always he's fat as :censor:
> 
> image


He's so cute I wanna squish him!


----------



## RhianB87

My parents just finished this one










But it had pictures on both sides of each piece. They now have this one to do








it had fish on both sides but the other side they are swimming upwards

I dont know how they do it!!


----------



## furryjen

The smarties and fish ones are wicked!! I well want to do a puzzle now bloody Tim taking up all the room with his stupid printer....:devil:


----------



## REDDEV1L

GRRRR
Why do I always seem to miss out on the closing down sale of rep shops?!?!?!?

Two have closed near me in the past yr and ive missed the last few days, ie bargain time, BOTH times !!!

The shop I complained about on this thread here apparently closed down today. Only found out a few mins ago due to a thread on here, can't say i'm suprised, or saddened but if we get the car back tomorrow (Damn lazy councils and their potholes costing us a fortune!!) then i'm gonna take a wander down see whats happening hope to snag me some bargains, not particularly after anything but they had some wtf, fbt and a chubby frog i'd take on for the right (LOW) price :2thumb:, plus of course they have plenty exo's and stuff...Worth a look anyway.


----------



## manda88

Those puzzles make me angry just thinking about doing them! It'd take FOREVER, especially with the pics on both sides!
I so can't be arsed to work today.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> GRRRR
> Why do I always seem to miss out on the closing down sale of rep shops?!?!?!?
> 
> Two have closed near me in the past yr and ive missed the last few days, ie bargain time, BOTH times !!!
> 
> The shop I complained about on this thread here apparently closed down today. Only found out a few mins ago due to a thread on here, can't say i'm suprised, or saddened but if we get the car back tomorrow (Damn lazy councils and their potholes costing us a fortune!!) then i'm gonna take a wander down see whats happening hope to snag me some bargains, not particularly after anything but they had some wtf, fbt and a chubby frog i'd take on for the right (LOW) price :2thumb:, plus of course they have plenty exo's and stuff...Worth a look anyway.


Bargains are always good!:2thumb: Got a freebie 24" tank with a mesh top and side vent off of my fave local petshop a couple of weeks ago- they got in a new rodent rack so it was going begging. I'll have to remove an inner glass shelf thing on it, but it might well make a new home for the FBTs.


----------



## detail3r

I will be waiting up to 2 weeks for these MistKing nozzles to arrive from Canada - damn


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So I get back to work and everyone comments on me losing weight and also on some instruction manual I spent a few weeks on. MOOD = GOOD.

Then I hear rumours about redundancies. MOOD = BAD.


----------



## manda88

It's not about being made redundant. Just make sure you do loads of arse licking and you should be fine.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> It's not about being made redundant. Just make sure you do loads of arse licking and you should be fine.


unless u get stitched up like i did were they fiddled they redundentses


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well it won't be for 6 months anyway.


----------



## manda88

Morning, freaks.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Morning, freaks.


A big G'day to you too, ya:censor:.
:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh and I agree it is utter utter shite


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep, the 'spectre' looms- a lot of our funding is in doubt at the mo.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Good - Caught the postman just as I was leaving for work.

Bad - It made me miss my bus.


----------



## manda88

I've never actually watched Glee, Jamie, but the adverts alone make me want to spoon my eyeballs out and fry them in goose fat, while rubbing my face with a cheese grater. It just looks like the worst programme ever known to man, and I've seen Hollyoaks AND Eastenders!!
On a totally different note, I think I would have made a fabulous mod :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I've never actually watched Glee, Jamie, but the adverts alone make me want to spoon my eyeballs out and fry them in goose fat, while rubbing my face with a cheese grater. It just looks like the worst programme ever known to man, and I've seen Hollyoaks AND Eastenders!!
> On a totally different note, I think I would have made a fabulous mod :lol2:


I watched 10 minutes of Glee last night and wanted to kill myself with an AIDS stick.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I watched 10 minutes of Glee last night and wanted to kill myself with an AIDS stick.


You watched a whole ten minutes of it and survived? I genuinely think I would die from the screaming after about 30 seconds, just thinking about it makes my skin crawl. Matt's sister loves it and thinks it's amazing, no idea why. I could probably understand if she was 12, but she's 23.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You watched a whole ten minutes of it and survived? I genuinely think I would die from the screaming after about 30 seconds, just thinking about it makes my skin crawl. Matt's sister loves it and thinks it's amazing, no idea why. I could probably understand if she was 12, but she's 23.


I think nowadays, people are teenagers well into their 30s. For those of us who escape this phenomenon it's a life of cringe inducing hell.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just found a bigish hard lump on the bottom left of my ribs :-/ I've not broken it to my knowledge and getting a docs appointment is almost impossible round here... Any ideas?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think nowadays, people are teenagers well into their 30s. For those of us who escape this phenomenon it's a life of cringe inducing hell.


It makes me wonder what sick minded person came up with this kind of tripe. Another programme I'd rather die than watch has to be The Only Way is Essex, the girls on there! My ultimate worst nightmare. There's nothing I hate more than girls who plaster themselves in make up using a trowel, pouting their way along the streets with their flanges hanging out, thinking they're the dog's danglies.


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> There's nothing I hate more than girls who plaster themselves in make up using a trowel, pouting their way along the streets with their flanges hanging out, thinking they're the dog's danglies.


aka STD recepticles.
all Rotters.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Actually scrap that I've got an appointment for 9.10am tomorrow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It makes me wonder what sick minded person came up with this kind of tripe. Another programme I'd rather die than watch has to be The Only Way is Essex, the girls on there! My ultimate worst nightmare. There's nothing I hate more than girls who plaster themselves in make up using a trowel, pouting their way along the streets with their flanges hanging out, thinking they're the dog's danglies.


I watched TV over Xmas as I had naff all else to do. I hate it. All of it.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I've never actually watched Glee, Jamie, but the adverts alone make me want to spoon my eyeballs out and fry them in goose fat, while rubbing my face with a cheese grater. It just looks like the worst programme ever known to man, and I've seen Hollyoaks AND Eastenders!!
> On a totally different note, I think I would have made a fabulous mod :lol2:


I was flicking through the channels and the were singing that New York song I just didn't get it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm not popular.

*cover song*

I want to be popular.

*cover song*

People in Glee aren't cool.

*cover song*

That skinny hag does something mean.

*cover song*

Reference to popularity contests in US high schools.

*cover song*

End.


----------



## manda88

Just imagine how miserable we're going to be when we're old if we're this miserable now! I can just see us on that show 'Grumpy Old Men/Women at Christmas' in 40 years time. There really is some crap on TV though. The only stuff I watch is CSI, new Simpsons episodes cos I've seen all the old ones, and other random shows like Come Dine With Me and Four Weddings, cos I like to judge people.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Just imagine how miserable we're going to be when we're old if we're this miserable now! I can just see us on that show 'Grumpy Old Men/Women at Christmas' in 40 years time. There really is some crap on TV though. The only stuff I watch is CSI, new Simpsons episodes cos I've seen all the old ones, and other random shows like Come Dine With Me and Four Weddings, cos I like to judge people.


They suck. So you suck.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> They suck. So you suck.


:flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> They suck. So you suck.


Watch out Morgan this section is moderated now:whistling2:

Dont want another warning hahaha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You suck! :gasp:

We all suck 

WANT BED.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My leucs are now friends and share the same savu pod. AWWWW.


----------



## detail3r

Woo, my Grobeam units now in stock and will be despatched tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cha ching.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My leucs are now friends and share the same savu pod. AWWWW.


Do you like them a bit more now or are they still really shy?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> My leucs are now friends and share the same savu pod. AWWWW.


I've heard they are shy which is strange for leucs? Saying that my Terribs are still shy - 2 of the boldest species out there and both our groups are shy - go figure.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Cha ching.


Its not cheap but the results should be good - if they are i'm considering adding 1 or 2 Grobeam 500 units to the Terribs tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They are out more, but still sprint away when I come near, especially if I approach too quickly. Sometimes I can open the door and they'll stay out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Its not cheap but the results should be good - if they are i'm considering adding 1 or 2 Grobeam 500 units to the Terribs tank.


It's all about 50 quid T5 units!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> They are out more, but still sprint away when I come near, especially if I approach too quickly. Sometimes I can open the door and they'll stay out.


Mine aren't quite that bad!

Just fed them a few crickets and they wolfed 'em down - paranoid any uneaten ones will decimate the plants though:whip:

Also heating PVC pipe in the kitchen using the gas hob ISN'T a good idea.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Mine aren't quite that bad!
> 
> Just fed them a few crickets and they wolfed 'em down - paranoid any uneaten ones will decimate the plants though:whip:
> 
> Also heating PVC pipe in the kitchen using the gas hob ISN'T a good idea.


That's why I wont use crickets.

Yes it is. A bit of danger makes viv building more fun.


----------



## detail3r

Indeed. 

Decided I am going to make an additional LED bar for the new tank for some extra light.

5 XR-E Q5 CREE LEDs rated 228 Lumens @ 1000 mA

Run at 750 mA = 171 Lumens

Total of 855 Lumens additional, but also a much higher PAR rating I beleive.

I just need to work out the costing, and wether to go for a higher Kelvin rating for deeper light penetration.


----------



## manda88

Hahaha.....penetration.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Using the word of the day....

My gums & tooth have just been _penetrated_ repeatedly with random drilly, pokey and scrapey type instruments.
Then she tells me I should wear a gumshield at night when im sleeping. Sheesh!!


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> Using the word of the day....
> 
> My gums & tooth have just been _penetrated_ repeatedly with random drilly, pokey and scrapey type instruments.
> Then she tells me I should wear a gumshield at night when im sleeping. Sheesh!!


But was it _deep_ penetration?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Decided I am going to make an additional LED bar for the new tank for some extra light.
> 
> 5 XR-E Q5 CREE LEDs rated 228 Lumens @ 1000 mA
> 
> Run at 750 mA = 171 Lumens
> 
> Total of 855 Lumens additional, but also a much higher PAR rating I beleive.
> 
> I just need to work out the costing, and wether to go for a higher Kelvin rating for deeper light penetration.


What I really want, but can't justify the expense, is a PAR reader.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> What I really want, but can't justify the expense, is a PAR reader.


 :censor: that - I'm not that obsessed with the figures....


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Hahaha.....penetration.


ha ha ha ha not that kind tho :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## calv07

Quick question as I dont want to start a whole thread about. When people have ordered plants from dartfrog, what delivery method did they choose?


----------



## detail3r

calv07 said:


> Quick question as I dont want to start a whole thread about. When people have ordered plants from dartfrog, what delivery method did they choose?


The cheapest! (Which still isn't cheap).


----------



## detail3r

I apologise to the person who reported me to Pollywog for using a swearword a few replies back, causing them offence (even though an asterix was used to cover the expletive)...

Political correctness gone mad I tell you.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Oh is this section going to go to pot now too? Ffs!


----------



## pollywog

I very rarely venture into this thread, infact this may be my first post in this topic, so unless something is reported to me I'm not going to stop you guys having fun or saying what you want to say and that goes for any other thread too. But I will take this oportunity to ask that everyone please remember this is a family friendly forum and please be considerate and think about who else may be reading.


----------



## chulainn

ffs (fruit flies for sale)


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> I apologise to the person who reported me to Pollywog for using a swearword a few replies back, causing them offence (even though an asterix was used to cover the expletive)...
> 
> Political correctness gone mad I tell you.


Like being back in Nazi Germany ey?

Wasn't me btw.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oh is this section going to go to pot now too? Ffs!


It seems so.



pollywog said:


> I very rarely venture into this thread, infact this may be my first post in this topic, so unless something is reported to me I'm not going to stop you guys having fun or saying what you want to say and that goes for any other thread too. But I will take this oportunity to ask that everyone please remember this is a family friendly forum and please be considerate and think about who else may be reading.


Your just doing your job - I felt I had to say something though, as I wasn't exactly swearing at anyone.



chulainn said:


> ffs (fruit flies for sale)


Lol.

JME - Maybe not quite that strict a regime! lol.

For 4 additional CREE LEDs (XRG not the XPE on the Grobeam) - £70 all in


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> :censor: that - I'm not that obsessed with the figures....


They're seriously cool though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well we haven't had any problems with mods previously on this section and if we had offended anyone then im sure they would have complained to the Mods so just keep doing what we are doing and they can't say anything. 

Lets hope it doesn't get so stupid that you have to think about everything you say, incase it "upsets" someone. 

How is everyone?


----------



## jme2049

I think we're a moderate bunch of people, who don't need moderating.:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> I think we're a moderate bunch of people, who don't need moderating.:lol2:


Shhh - you never know who's watching.....

*Shifty eyes*


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Oh is this section going to go to pot now too? Ffs!


in what way havnt been on much last few days


----------



## manda88

I'm a mod. Secretly.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I'm a mod. Secretly.


I'm shocked - shocked and appalled....

Well maybe not that shocked.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm a mod. Secretly.


Ssshhhhhh you were told not to tell anyone:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want to be planted section mod, I get a bazillion pms about plants anyway!


----------



## manda88

If I were a mod, I'd just edit everyone's spelling mistakes, I'd love it!! I saw a thread by some random member today where my head nearly exploded from all the mistakes. No offence to anyone that can't spell, by the way, I'm just a freak who loves correcting.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to be planted section mod, I get a bazillion pms about plants anyway!


I'll remember not to PM you about Ficus care:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to be planted section mod, I get a bazillion pms about plants anyway!


Partly my fault- I keep recommending you. Should I stop?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to be planted section mod, I get a bazillion pms about plants anyway!


really??? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well I've got to have a scan on the lump on my lung/ribs.. Probably a 4 week wait though. Doctor doesn't really know what it is


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Well I've got to have a scan on the lump on my lung/ribs.. Probably a 4 week wait though. Doctor doesn't really know what it is


That sucks, especially having to wait that long. Hopefully all will be well!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> really??? :whistling2::whistling2:


50% of those from Stewie M :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bazuka that veruca.


----------



## manda88

Someone at Matt's work is scared of frogs. Matt showed him a pic of Diglett and apparently he was pretty freaked out :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Someone at Matt's work is scared of frogs. Matt showed him a pic of Diglett and apparently he was pretty freaked out :lol2:


Caroline's grandma is.


----------



## sambridge15

BBC News - Frogs survive on Haiti's bare hillsides yay another speicies of frog survived extinction!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> 50% of those from Stewie M :lol2:


well u is da plant man :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> BBC News - Frogs survive on Haiti's bare hillsides yay another speicies of frog survived extinction!


Woohoo! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Any one now were to get proper plant terriums type things from


----------



## jme2049

sambridge15 said:


> BBC News - Frogs survive on Haiti's bare hillsides yay another speicies of frog survived extinction!


Yey frogs kick @ss. That lil one in the pic is insanely cute too.


----------



## stewie m

stewie m said:


> Any one now were to get proper plant terriums type things from


if not i get a exo oor zoo med or somthing 

want to do a glass garden for the dining room


----------



## stewie m

done a bit to my dart tank looking good ya no 

is cork ok to use dose it work with the humiderty or dose it go funny and muldy


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> done a bit to my dart tank looking good ya no
> 
> is cork ok to use dose it work with the humiderty or dose it go funny and muldy


It's fine. Try and keep it out of the drainage layer. My panels are now 18 months old and still good.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's fine. Try and keep it out of the drainage layer. My panels are now 18 months old and still good.


its just sitting in the top of the soil 

will get pics wen my plants are here and lighting in


----------



## REDDEV1L

Aww FUDGE

Got off the phone from the local shop thats closed, they've got no livestock. So...STUPIDLY I go looking online to see if I can see where the stock ended up....

Haven't found that....BUT found out my local thats under new management has SHEDLOADS of new phibs in...Inc an ornate pacman (Dunno if its a red one tho), 8cm cb10 euro treefs, wtf's, a 10cm tomato frog, a cranwelli, some bumblebee toads and some darts.

PROBLEM - I'd just decided the other day to wait until my room has been decorated before I buy anything more. Might have to scrap that. :lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Haven't found that....BUT found out my local thats under new management has SHEDLOADS of new phibs in...Inc an ornate pacman (Dunno if its a red one tho), 8cm cb10 euro treefs, wtf's, a 10cm tomato frog, a cranwelli, some bumblebee toads and some darts.


*Positively seething with jealousy* I WANT THE ORNATE!


----------



## jme2049

Just messaged a breeder in Swansea, could be getting my Royal this weekend.:no1::no1::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Just messaged a breeder in Swansea, could be getting my Royal this weekend.:no1::no1::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Woohoo!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Woohoo!


I also found £3.01 a pound between each cushion of the sofa. Having a good day so far lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I set up some fruit fly mix and left it in the kitchen without a lid. Came home to find a hundred flies in it. Seems like they want to do all the work for me :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I also found £3.01 a pound between each cushion of the sofa. Having a good day so far lol


Win!



Morgan Freeman said:


> I set up some fruit fly mix and left it in the kitchen without a lid. Came home to find a hundred flies in it. Seems like they want to do all the work for me :2thumb:


Double win!

I just ordered chinese :mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

Morgan, what the HELL is your sig all about?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morgan, what the HELL is your sig all about?!


Raptor Jesus holding a kiddy rave.

DUH.


----------



## manda88

You are very strange.


----------



## jme2049

Awesome sig. kind of something i'd see tripping


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You are very strange.


Not really.


----------



## detail3r

Clay fail.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Clay fail.


Why what happened?


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why what happened?


It just slid straight off the sides of the viv, lol.

Im thinking of just spending the £££ on Xaxim, but what the hell is 'Soft Xaxim'? lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> You are very strange.


This is why we love him.

In a totally not sexual, not expoitative way.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not really.


Don't worry, there's nothing wrong with being strange, we all are, we keep frogs as pets.



Ron Magpie said:


> This is why we love him.
> 
> In a totally not sexual, not expoitative way.


Precisely! :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> It just slid straight off the sides of the viv, lol.
> 
> Im thinking of just spending the £££ on Xaxim, but what the hell is 'Soft Xaxim'? lol.


What brand?

I personally wouldn't use it on vivs as high as yours.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> What brand?
> 
> I personally wouldn't use it on vivs as high as yours.


Dartfrogs own - proper xaxim though, I think it comes to £64 to cover the back and side (keeping one side uncovered).

Why not out of interest? With the substrate and false bottom its 25" to cover...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Dartfrogs own - proper xaxim though, I think it comes to £64 to cover the back and side (keeping one side uncovered).
> 
> Why not out of interest? With the substrate and false bottom its 25" to cover...


 
Meant what brand clay?

It's heavy stuff, a lot of weight to stack up high.


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOOHOO

Bro's snake turned up :2thumb:

She was crawling out through the washing machine cupboard door...but would she hell let go...took ages of teasing to get her out...

She seems fine, she's lost 2g (Was 17g now 15g) tho, but it's been 5 1/2 weeks since her last feed and she's been missing just over a month so its to be expected.

Got a pinky defrosting now, just hope she takes it.


FREAKY thing is, we would never have found her at the time we did if my bro hadn't been sent home from school with stomach cramps. Freak chance or what


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> WOOHOO
> 
> Bro's snake turned up :2thumb:
> 
> She was crawling out through the washing machine cupboard door...but would she hell let go...took ages of teasing to get her out...
> 
> She seems fine, she's lost 2g (Was 17g now 15g) tho, but it's been 5 1/2 weeks since her last feed and she's been missing just over a month so its to be expected.
> 
> Got a pinky defrosting now, just hope she takes it.
> 
> 
> FREAKY thing is, we would never have found her at the time we did if my bro hadn't been sent home from school with stomach cramps. Freak chance or what


That is FANTASTIC news!!! I'm soooo so so so pleased for you!! Now don't leave her unattended EVER AGAIN! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bros before hoes.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Meant what brand clay?
> 
> It's heavy stuff, a lot of weight to stack up high.


Yeah its heavy and also messy. It was Purasan cat litter from Aldi, just clay with no additives. Going to place an order for plants, xaxim isopods etc tonight from Marc - hoping to get the tank setup next week.

On a side note, the lights arrived - much cleaner light compared to the T5HO unit next to it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My lights kick several kinds of posterior. Picking up my vivs from Mr Richie B on Sunday. NICE.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> My lights kick several kinds of posterior. Picking up my vivs from Mr Richie B on Sunday. NICE.


I'll post a side by side shot of the lights tonight, see what you think 

Oooo, how many vivs will you have in total?

I need to replace the terribs exo at some point, its like a bloody fly colander (the doors are ill fitting so theres a 1mm gap between them and the top of the lower vent) - theres about 40 flies in the living room alone atm!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I'll post a side by side shot of the lights tonight, see what you think
> 
> Oooo, how many vivs will you have in total?
> 
> I need to replace the terribs exo at some point, its like a bloody fly colander (the doors are ill fitting so theres a 1mm gap between them and the top of the lower vent) - theres about 40 flies in the living room alone atm!


Erm.....5 plus a small fish tank.

I'm going to get rid/sell the current azureus tank as I won't be able to keep it on the rack and will take up too much space. The rack will then have space for a 40 x 40 x 60 tall. So it will just be the rack and the exo in the end.

Plus the Boa in the bedroom.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Erm.....5 plus a small fish tank.
> 
> I'm going to get rid/sell the current azureus tank as I won't be able to keep it on the rack and will take up too much space. The rack will then have space for a 40 x 40 x 60 tall. So it will just be the rack and the exo in the end.
> 
> Plus the Boa in the bedroom.


So thats 5 in total on the rack?

I have 6 but this is the last one until I get a bigger house.

Still deciding between Fants, Imitators and Amazonicus vents (Marcs trying to source some Iquitos vents for me and Ade atm).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> So thats 5 in total on the rack?
> 
> I have 6 but this is the last one until I get a bigger house.
> 
> Still deciding between Fants, Imitators and Amazonicus vents (Marcs trying to source some Iquitos vents for me and Ade atm).


I'm only having 4 on the rack. Otherwise the arboreal vivs will be too high.

Two terrestrial vivs on the bottom, then two arboreal on the top. I've removed a shelf. I might slide the snake under the bottom as it's only in a RUB for now.

Imitator!

Oh and leave a small bowl/cup of vinegar out, it will attract the flies. You can also buy silicone beading for the gap.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm only having 4 on the rack. Otherwise the arboreal vivs will be too high.
> 
> Two terrestrial vivs on the bottom, then two arboreal on the top. I've removed a shelf. I might slide the snake under the bottom as it's only in a RUB for now.
> 
> Imitator!
> 
> Oh and leave a small bowl/cup of vinegar out, it will attract the flies. You can also buy silicone beading for the gap.


I have tried two types of draught excluder with no luck so far, because the gap is so small they just push the door up so it doesn't close properly.

Good tip on the vinegar.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> That is FANTASTIC news!!! I'm soooo so so so pleased for you!! Now don't leave her unattended EVER AGAIN! :lol2:


Hmm....Not out of the woods yet....seems like the little :censor: has gone feral....She just struck at me when I tried to move her fake plant out the way so I could feed her :lol2:
She was very interested in the mouse but didnt take it...so i've left it in with her for a while. Hope she just needs to settle/warm up or something first.

Oh and it was my bro who let her wander off, not me...But he DEFINITELY won't be doing that again....He's whinged every day that he wants her back


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Hmm....Not out of the woods yet....seems like the little :censor: has gone feral....She just struck at me when I tried to move her fake plant out the way so I could feed her :lol2:
> She was very interested in the mouse but didnt take it...so i've left it in with her for a while. Hope she just needs to settle/warm up or something first.
> 
> Oh and it was my bro who let her wander off, not me...But he DEFINITELY won't be doing that again....He's whinged every day that he wants her back


Yeah I know it wasn't you :Na_Na_Na_Na: don't worry if she tags you, you won't even feel it, in fact if she does then pick her up cos then she'll learn that even if she strikes at you it won't scare you. How big is the mouse you've offered? It'd probably be a good idea to get her back on small pinks again for the time being just to get her feeding happily. Our big royal Dino struck at Matt's face last night, I think that probably would have hurt if he'd got him :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Im home bootches.


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys how hard is it to make an ent style viv im sick of fruit flies and am considering making a new viv :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Im home bootches.


Where've you been, Jakey boy? Welcome back!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Where've you been, Jakey boy? Welcome back!


 My private plane taking me on a tour of the Amazon battled it's way through a terrible tropical storm. One of the engines caught fire spiralling us towards the river. I was the only surviver and the thought of being back on 'phibs kept me going and I have just managed to stumble through the door after my 100,000mile trip by rubber dingy.


Actually my laptop broke.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> hey guys how hard is it to make an ent style viv im sick of fruit flies and am considering making a new viv :2thumb:


Not hard, I just couldn't be bothered.

Siliconing glass panels is pretty easy.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> My private plane taking me on a tour of the Amazon battled it's way through a terrible tropical storm. One of the engines caught fire spiralling us towards the river. I was the only surviver and the thought of being back on 'phibs kept me going and I have just managed to stumble through the door after my 100,000mile trip by rubber dingy.
> 
> 
> Actually my laptop broke.


:lol2: brilliant, I was enjoying that story. You should make a film about it.


----------



## _jake_

I'm thinking about calling it 128hours.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm thinking about calling it 128hours.


Love it!


----------



## _jake_

Well, I had to round it up, I was stranded for 127hrs 46sec and apparently 127hours was already taken


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Well, I had to round it up, I was stranded for 127hrs 46sec and apparently 127hours was already taken


Catch an exotic illness that made you bad at maths!?


----------



## manda88

I don't think I really want to see that film at the cinema, I'll probably rent it when it comes out though, I only really bother going to see films that I'm in desperate need of seeing like Harry Potter and Twilight!
I'm a bit frustrated, when we were on holiday and we went horse riding, two women we were with asked us to take some pictures for them and then email the pics to them when we came back, Matt's just found the email address but it doesn't bloody work! I've felt guilty for ages for not sending them the pics sooner, and then when it finally gets to it, they've given us an invalid address anyway :bash: Idiots!


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Catch an exotic illness that made you crap at maths!?


 Haven't done maths in a year since being at school, so possibly, though I haven't noticed any symptoms.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I don't think I really want to see that film at the cinema, I'll probably rent it when it comes out though, I only really bother going to see films that I'm in desperate need of seeing like Harry Potter and Twilight!
> I'm a bit frustrated, when we were on holiday and we went horse riding, two women we were with asked us to take some pictures for them and then email the pics to them when we came back, Matt's just found the email address but it doesn't bloody work! I've felt guilty for ages for not sending them the pics sooner, and then when it finally gets to it, they've given us an invalid address anyway :bash: Idiots!


When my brothers GF was in Egypt a hairy man offered her dad 10camels for her.:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> When my brothers GF was in Egypt a hairy man offered her dad 10camels for her.:lol2:


Only ten? Is she a minger? :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Chris De Burgh 'Footsteps' = My Thursday night album


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Only ten? Is she a minger? :lol2:


 He was going to let her go for 15, but he is rather rich. He's the doughnut who ruined school bunkers lives by creating the system that texts parents when their kids haven't been registered:whip:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

127 hours was awesome, I saw it the day it came out.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> 127 hours was awesome, I saw it the day it came out.


All the reviews really rate it, but it doesn't appeal at all to me. I think I like FlakeyJakeys version better!:lol2::lol2:

Oh, and Jake, 1) Bunkers are flunkers, and 2) good to see you back!:2thumb:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

i didnt think that much of 127 hours got a little boring in parts but respect to the guy in real life who actually went through it.

Hi alll btw lol aint been on in a while :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> All the reviews really rate it, but it doesn't appeal at all to me. I think I like FlakeyJakeys version better!:lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh, and Jake, 1) Bunkers are flunkers, and 2) good to see you back!:2thumb:


I think I should become a film writer.

Bunkers are flunkers and make lovely dunkers.

I know, it's awesome, right?


----------



## jme2049

Hello Jake.


To go with the £3.01 I found in the sofa a couple of days ago I also have a £216 tax rebate on the way aswell Very good couple of days.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Hello Jake.
> 
> 
> To go with the £3.01 I found in the sofa a couple of days ago I also have a £216 tax rebate on the way aswell Very good couple of days.


Not quite £2500 though IS IT!? :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not quite £2500 though IS IT!? :whistling2:


I really wish I would get that much tax rebate. It is soooo annoying, I got a £1100 bonus at work and then it was taxed the bejesus out of because it went in my pay:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

onemanandhisfrog said:


> i didnt think that much of 127 hours got a little boring in parts but respect to the guy in real life who actually went through it.
> 
> Hi alll btw lol aint been on in a while :2thumb:


Yay! How's it going?



EDIT: Thinking about it, where's Flandango gone to????


----------



## manda88

He's left us for someone else


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> He's left us for someone else


 There goes the secret lovechild...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> WOOHOO
> 
> Bro's snake turned up :2thumb:
> 
> She was crawling out through the washing machine cupboard door...but would she hell let go...took ages of teasing to get her out...
> 
> She seems fine, she's lost 2g (Was 17g now 15g) tho, but it's been 5 1/2 weeks since her last feed and she's been missing just over a month so its to be expected.
> 
> Got a pinky defrosting now, just hope she takes it.
> 
> 
> FREAKY thing is, we would never have found her at the time we did if my bro hadn't been sent home from school with stomach cramps. Freak chance or what


 
Glad to here that you have her back! It has given me a bit of hope that my missing snake will appear soon, she has been gone about 3 weeks now.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> There goes the secret lovechild...:whistling2:


Nah that'll still happen


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Glad to here that you have her back! It has given me a bit of hope that my missing snake will appear soon, she has been gone about 3 weeks now.


Yeah, me too. (Me & my mum weren't far off going halfers on a bloodred for him)
Hope your little one shows up soon, and hope it isn't a mardy little :censor: like Maddy is being.
He's had her out today and she seemed alot calmer but still a bit jittery/jerky so it's obviously stressed her out.


Off to buy some pinks in a few mins as the ones in the freezer look dodgy (White spots on em = freezer burn??) but im going out of my way to get a look at that ornate...If its Red, it's MINEEEE


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dont play me like a sucka.

SUNDAY VIVDAY OMG


----------



## _jake_

Stranded in a spooky town!


----------



## RhianB87

One of the baby FBT's :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dont play me like a sucka.
> 
> SUNDAY VIVDAY OMG


Awesome, I love planting up new vivs.


----------



## _jake_

I'm eating a sandwich with wholemeal bread! mg:


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Thinking about it, where's Flandango gone to????


I heard there was a twilight related incident on IOW where a bunch of kids got crushed and he was one of them.:gasp:




I'm not even joking...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Bah...Can't believe I came back empty handed !!!!
Well, avec pinkies and pinheads but no new phib!

3 different horned frogs (Ornate, Fantasy and Albino Cranwelli. ) and none of em shouted "BUY ME!!" 

Didn't get to see the tomato frog, was well hidden and the Euro Treef was sold within 2 hrs apparently.

They need to get their ass in gear and get some toads in tho, only supporter was OFBT which isn't a true toad anyway!


----------



## manda88

What was wrong with the ornate? And how much was it?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I heard there was a twilight related incident on IOW where a bunch of kids got crushed and he was one of them.:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even joking...


:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

£40, same as the others.

If im going for a pacman I want a red one, and unfortunately it wasn't red.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> £40, same as the others.
> 
> If im going for a pacman I want a red one, and unfortunately it wasn't red.


That's a good price for an ornate. I really like the ones that are a mixture of green and red, cos I love how bright the green is, though I have seen some stunning red ones, I think it's seanuk or a username similar to that who has the awesome ones!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> That's a good price for an ornate. I really like the ones that are a mixture of green and red, cos I love how bright the green is, though I have seen some stunning red ones, I think it's seanuk or a username similar to that who has the awesome ones!











(SeanUK's)

Yup, this is the kind i'd go for...just smaller :lol2:

But I also want whites and euros and am quite taken by the white-lipped treefs I saw today if I had more space.
Plus I wanna go back to my roots and have a little group of FBT. My most local shop has some lovely brown ones, doubt they're the Russian form, but they're light not dark.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Poker night :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

Just wondering, Is the meet up in April still happening does anyone know?


----------



## manda88

I have no idea, I would assume so, but Alex hasn't been on for a while I don't think so I'm just assuming it's still going ahead.

One of my fantastica has died  I'm gutted, it was my favourite one too. No idea why, I feel so awful, I hope it didn't suffer. I feel even worse because it didn't have a name! RIP little baby.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I have no idea, I would assume so, but Alex hasn't been on for a while I don't think so I'm just assuming it's still going ahead.
> 
> One of my fantastica has died  I'm gutted, it was my favourite one too. No idea why, I feel so awful, I hope it didn't suffer. I feel even worse because it didn't have a name! RIP little baby.


 
O no  So sorry to hear that. We all know how much you loved them.
RIP Little guy


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> O no  So sorry to hear that. We all know how much you loved them.
> RIP Little guy


Thanks Rhian, we are gutted they are so cute, it was nice having the trio, just hoping the other two are still going to be OK. It's our first frog that we have lost and its really not nice:sad:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thanks Rhian, we are gutted they are so cute, it was nice having the trio, just hoping the other two are still going to be OK. It's our first frog that we have lost and its really not nice:sad:


At least you still have 2 and not just one poor soul on its own. 

Did it look unwell at all?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awful isn't it. I lost my Boophis last week.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> At least you still have 2 and not just one poor soul on its own.
> 
> Did it look unwell at all?


It never looked unwell, it just never really came out as much as the other two, we put this down to them beeing a nervous and shy species. We really dont know why it died. It makes you think what could it be? 

I know there is a spider in the tank because it keeps making webs but I can't see the spider, doubt this would have anything to do with it though.

The only other thing thats changed is one of the broms has flowered.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Awful isn't it. I lost my Boophis last week.


It really is we are gutted and upset. Sorry about your little guy. Its really weird how they just die with nothing leading up to it or anything. This is the only bad thing about keeping animals.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm so sorry to hear that 
and about your Boophis, morg.

Everyone in the Flan camp is fine and dandy at the moment (although I don't want to jinx it) but I'm selling my water dragon cos of the move I'm hopefully doing in September.

Hope you're all good, guise.


----------



## manda88

It sucks. I don't know what to do with it either, cos I don't want to put it in the bin but I don't really want to flush it down the loo either, but I guess that's what I'm going to have to do. I've not even had them that long but I'm devastated


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It sucks. I don't know what to do with it either, cos I don't want to put it in the bin but I don't really want to flush it down the loo either, but I guess that's what I'm going to have to do. I've not even had them that long but I'm devastated


I buried my frogs.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I buried my frogs.


I don't have a garden to bury it in, plus it's so tiny, it'd probably just get dug up by something. Even just thinking about it makes me start crying again


----------



## REDDEV1L

Oh no 

I dried my FBT out and kept them in a sealed mint tin with kitchen roll. Most people probably think its disgusting but meh, thats what I did. Still got em too.

I've always buried dead animals/pets, except fish.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awwwwwwww manda! Have an e hug.

If it makes you feel better, I know now what an angry boa sounds like.


----------



## manda88

Oh dear, what did he do? And thank you for my e-hug, have one back for your boophis :grouphug:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Gave me a big hiss. Then he soon forgot what he was angry about when mr mouse came out.


----------



## manda88

Haha, what did you do to make him hiss at you? None of mine have hissed at me, just rattled their tails. Duende is the ultimate tail rattler, every time I open his tub he does it. Dougal does it sometimes when I feed him, everyone else just tries to escape.


----------



## ipreferaflan

How about burn the frog? Cremate him in a little open funeral. Then sprinkle the small amount of ashes into the vivarium to help the plants grow.

I'm sure he'd like that.


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> How about burn the frog? Cremate him in a little open funeral. Then sprinkle the small amount of ashes into the vivarium to help the plants grow.
> 
> I'm sure he'd like that.


 Lawl.


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Lawl.


I'm Mr Sensitive.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha, what did you do to make him hiss at you? None of mine have hissed at me, just rattled their tails. Duende is the ultimate tail rattler, every time I open his tub he does it. Dougal does it sometimes when I feed him, everyone else just tries to escape.


He was half buried, so I gave him a tiny poke so he'd come out to be fed, but he just hissed.

He's starting to get bigger girth wise.


----------



## manda88

We've put the froggy in a film cannister and will bury it tomorrow next to where we buried Wiggle the hamster at Matt's house.
I'm not surprised he was annoyed that you poked him, Morg :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

BURN HIM.

Plz.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's because he couldn't see me I think. I usually just place my hands gently on him if I'm going to handle, just to let him know what's happening.


----------



## _jake_

Aww thats cute. When I was like, 7, I had a fishtank and had goldfish (that didn't last long). So when one would die i'd force my mum to go buy a pack of matches, chuck 'm out, and bury my goldfish in them. I had a patch in the garden with loads of stones to symbol gravestones. Awww.


----------



## richie.b

ipreferaflan said:


> BURN HIM.
> 
> Plz.


oh dear flanman your not allowed to use words like that anymore, since youve been gone theres a new sheriff in town and its not you anymore :gasp:


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> Aww thats cute. When I was like, 7, I had a fishtank and had goldfish (that didn't last long). So when one would die i'd force my mum to go buy a pack of matches, chuck 'm out, and bury my goldfish in them. I had a patch in the garden with loads of stones to symbol gravestones. Awww.


How strange...A little kid across the road from me 3 houses ago did that with his goldfish.
I only know coz when he/his family moved out me and the new kid who moved in dug it up for a look. We only found the soggy remains of the box, nothing else :hmm:


If anyone goes digging in my grans old 'pet cemetery' they'll find allsorts. Chickens, 2 rotties, my old terrapin, numerous birds, a yorkie...maybe a pheasant but that was cooked and eaten (Without my mums knowledge...we'd tried to rescue it after it'd been hit by a car but it died)

Ooh this morbid convo reminded me, i'll have to set an alarm for next year to go back and see if that sheep carcass I found in the woods is clean yet. Bit of scrubbing and the skull would look cool in the snake tank.


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> oh dear flanman your not allowed to use words like that anymore, since youve been gone theres a new sheriff in town and its not you anymore :gasp:


Who dare disrespect my authority?
Showdown at dawn.

I actually wrote it out in full before putting the stars in! I FORGOT!


----------



## jme2049

Defo getting my python Sunday!!! Got to get a new RUB tomorrow as I thought the snake was bigger than it was:bash: but YEY!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm Mr Sensitive.


Honest truth? Probably more than me- when my frogs die, they either get buried in the garden or composted. Either way, they get back into the cycle. If it helps, in my will I want to be cremated and spread under my favorite tree- all on the same basis. I'm sure I'd make great fertiliser!:2thumb:

One day, I may be reincarnated as your nose hair...:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Aww thats cute. When I was like, 7, I had a fishtank and had goldfish (that didn't last long). So when one would die i'd force my mum to go buy a pack of matches, chuck 'm out, and bury my goldfish in them. I had a patch in the garden with loads of stones to symbol gravestones. Awww.


I done that with my brothers terrapin. He wanted to throw it in a bin but I buried it and made a cross and everything. We did dig it up about a year and half later looking for the skeleton but couldn't find it:gasp: "Night of the living terrapin" was my 1st thought.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> I done that with my brothers terrapin. He wanted to throw it in a bin but I buried it and made a cross and everything. We did dig it up about a year and half later looking for the skeleton but couldn't find it:gasp: "Night of the living terrapin" was my 1st thought.


Helps to bury near an anthill...:whistling2:



-I'm told.


----------



## sambridge15

any 1 else see that new plannet earth like program about humans?i was really offended i dont pay a tv licence so you can record people hunting down endangered animals because its part of their "culture"


----------



## jme2049

sambridge15 said:


> any 1 else see that new plannet earth like program about humans?i was really offended i dont pay a tv licence so you can record people hunting down endangered animals because its part of their "culture"


It's been part of their way of survival for centuries, that 1 tribe catch like six whales a year. Not that bad if you ask me. It's the Spaniards and the Japanese that are screwing the oceans up. I thought it was a good show.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> It's been part of their way of survival for centuries, that 1 tribe catch like six whales a year. Not that bad if you ask me. It's the Spaniards and the Japanese that are screwing the oceans up. I thought it was a good show.


It's a *HUGE* question (maybe too huge for here). The 'simple' answer is that 'simple' cultures have a far greate impact on their environment than we'd like to admit- not all of them are 'in harmony' with their world. If that makes you jump, google slash and burn agriculture, or anything about Easter Island.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> It's a *HUGE* question (maybe too huge for here). The 'simple' answer is that 'simple' cultures have a far greate impact on their environment than we'd like to admit- not all of them are 'in harmony' with their world. If that makes you jump, google slash and burn agriculture, or anything about Easter Island.


I watched a documentary about Easter Island before, pretty grim stuff. All for their beliefs as well. 

Would love to go there though:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> I watched a documentary about Easter Island before, pretty grim stuff. All for their beliefs as well.
> 
> *Would love to go there though*:lol2:


Me too- but even though I'm a scifi fan, and I've read oodles of 'end-of-the -world' novels, the reality really shocks me. For them, it really was the end.


----------



## sambridge15

jme2049 said:


> It's been part of their way of survival for centuries, that 1 tribe catch like six whales a year. Not that bad if you ask me. It's the Spaniards and the Japanese that are screwing the oceans up. I thought it was a good show.


so its ok for a small tribe to continue there culture but japan who has been whaling for thousands of years are not aloud because there populations bigger?im all for a meat eating life style but whales are mammals with fully adapted nervous systems throwing a dozen harpoons at it and letting it bleed and struggle for ages is just savage if an industry is sustainable and a quick painless death can be provided so be it....those islanders could probably make 1000x the money from a dead whale as they could live ones and whale tourism 

It was certainly no planet earth or life be interesting to see what else happens on the series but so far a lack of david and the distasteful nature so far doesnt bode well ,rather than showing amazing feats of nature making the millions of viewers appreciate the natural world and encourage its protection this just seemed to show humans screwing up the world and putting themselves in danger!

frankly i hope there sending Attenborough to make some more stunning series before he bites the dust


----------



## jme2049

sambridge15 said:


> so its ok for a small tribe to continue there culture *but japan who has been whaling for thousands of years are not aloud because there populations bigger?*im all for a meat eating life style but whales are mammals with fully adapted nervous systems throwing a dozen harpoons at it and letting it bleed and struggle for ages is just savage if an industry is sustainable and a quick painless death can be provided so be it....those islanders could probably make 1000x the money from a dead whale as they could live ones and whale tourism
> 
> It was certainly no planet earth or life be interesting to see what else happens on the series but so far a lack of david and the distasteful nature so far doesnt bode well


I'm sure thousands of years ago they wern't doing it on the scale they are today. They also kill thousands of sharks today just for the fins for soup. Which I doubt they did thousands of years ago aswell.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Check out my Easter Island post on this thread.


----------



## jme2049

Didn't they all die because they used all the wood moving rocks for the giant heads and then all the wildlife had nowhere to live and died out and then the humans had nothing to eat then they had no way to get off the island once they used the remaining wood bbq'ing the fellow islanders? 
These islanders nowadays have techniques the Easter Island folks didn't know.


----------



## jme2049

sambridge15 said:


> It was certainly no planet earth or life be interesting to see what else happens on the series but so far a lack of david and the distasteful nature so far doesnt bode well ,rather than showing amazing feats of nature making the millions of viewers appreciate the natural world and encourage its protection this just seemed to show humans screwing up the world and putting themselves in danger!
> 
> frankly i hope there sending Attenborough to make some more stunning series before he bites the dust


I agree 100% here, I also like the lost land of series especially the recent tiger one in Bhutan. Great stuff:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Well I won a tenner.


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Didn't they all die because they used all the wood moving rocks for the giant heads and then all the wildlife had nowhere to live and died out and then the humans had nothing to eat then they had no way to get off the island once they used the remaining wood bbq'ing the fellow islanders?
> These islanders nowadays have techniques the Easter Island folks didn't know.


Pretty much exactly. Which was my point, sort of- we have this idea that our 'primative ancesters' were so much more in tune with the environment- but they weren't. Lots of species died out by over-hunting- even giant slothes got hunted to death by 'native Americans'. As for this country...

...there is a reason why wild boar, beavers etcetc have had to be re-introduced, even under controlled conditions.



And Morg won a tenner- um, what for?


----------



## _jake_

I really want to run into a beaver in the woods. Can they talk like on Narnia?


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> I really want to run into a beaver in the woods. Can they talk like on Narnia?


 You're a bit young to be interested in dogging aincha

Oh wait...You meant an ACTUAL beaver...ok i'll STFU :lol2:


----------



## Pipkin28

Hi guys, haven't been in OTB for a while. Have you missed me? Have I missed anything important? I usually spend a few days reading back through all the pages but it's been weeks (before Chrimbo) and I can't be arsed to go back through gazillions of pages!!

What's happening and how are you all?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Pipkin28 said:


> Hi guys, haven't been in OTB for a while. Have you missed me? Have I missed anything important? I usually spend a few days reading back through all the pages but it's been weeks (before Chrimbo) and I can't be arsed to go back through gazillions of pages!!
> 
> What's happening and how are you all?


Nothing new here. Need a second job as pay here is barely getting me the basics each month. I did text you just before Xmas but you didnt reply. Do you fancy going to the zoo in march/April and I'll pay + petrol because I know I still owe you that tenner, I havnt forgotten or trying to get out of it incase that's what you think.


----------



## _jake_

REDDEV1L said:


> You're a bit young to be interested in dogging aincha
> 
> Oh wait...You meant an ACTUAL beaver...ok i'll STFU :lol2:


Phoooooaaaaar, Beaver:mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It was playing poker.

My rack is going to be epic starting tomorrow.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It was playing poker.
> 
> My rack is going to be epic starting tomorrow.


i still really wanna do racking


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> It was playing poker.
> 
> My rack is going to be epic starting tomorrow.


So unfair, I want to plant more vivs for more frogs. Will be good to see pics as your doing them, dont think we have seen a Morgan viv build diary.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So unfair, I want to plant more vivs for more frogs. Will be good to see pics as your doing them, dont think we have seen a Morgan viv build diary.


Because they're usually spread out over like 6 months :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Because they're usually spread out over like 6 months :lol2:


Very true, bet you cant wait to pick up your vivs from Richie tomorrow. You can see his quick growing collection.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just spent an hour de rimming the fish tank and making it look super fit. Well happy.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just spent an hour de rimming the fish tank and making it look super fit. Well happy.


And you're getting more frogs soon....:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> And you're getting more frogs soon....:whistling2:


Yeah? Soon ish. Whenever I feel likes it.

I had all the decor already in the tank, just made it rimless, painted the back and made it look spunky.


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So unfair, I want to plant more vivs for more frogs. Will be good to see pics as your doing them, dont think we have seen a Morgan viv build diary.


 
You need to stop buying so many snakes then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> You need to stop buying so many snakes then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


The snakes don't take up much room. They are all in a rack I built. Besides I only have 4 snakes. Manda has 11.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I hate being at work on a Sunday:devil:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I hate being at work on a Sunday:devil:


I would love to be in work on Sunday:devil:




















I need more £££


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> I would love to be in work on Sunday:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more £££


I dont get any extra money. I only get a day off next week, I get Thursday off but then I have to work Saturday grrrr. Stupid 2 weekends a month.

Where are you getting your python from and is it a normal?


----------



## jme2049

From a breeder in Swansea Rob Mckevitt, he's well known i've been told. And yes just a normal for now:whistling2:
Will see how things go space wise.

My brother isn't happy at all.:devil:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> From a breeder in Swansea Rob Mckevitt, he's well known i've been told. And yes just a normal for now:whistling2:
> Will see how things go space wise.
> 
> My brother isn't happy at all.:devil:


Why is your brother not happy and is he a CB10 python. You wont be able to stick to one.


----------



## jme2049

Yep he's a cb10. I'll try my best to stay at one for now:lol2:

He got a new baby in the house and was saying to me "don't you think it's stupid having a snake in the house with a baby?" and I just replied "don't you think it's stupid having a baby in the house with a snake?" So we had a bit or a argument, but I know what i'm doing so it's all fine. 
If he had the snake then i'd be worried.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Yep he's a cb10. I'll try my best to stay at one for now:lol2:
> 
> He got a new baby in the house and was saying to me "don't you think it's stupid having a snake in the house with a baby?" and I just replied "don't you think it's stupid having a baby in the house with a snake?" So we had a bit or a argument, but I know what i'm doing so it's all fine.
> If he had the snake then i'd be worried.


Awesome, will look forward to seeing the pics once you have him.

Yeah it's not like your going to put the snakes in the babies face.


----------



## sambridge15

i love working on a sunday i get to be the boss get an extra £ an hour and then 50£ on top of the days wages cant go wrong gettin over 100£ for a day of bossing hungover students around :lol2: especially when your a hungover student yourself!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

sambridge15 said:


> i love working on a sunday i get to be the boss get an extra £ an hour and then 50£ on top of the days wages cant go wrong gettin over 100£ for a day of bossing hungover students around :lol2: especially when your a hungover student yourself!


It wouldn't be so bad if I got paid extra for it. I just hate working weekends, luckily I only have to work 2 Saturday or Sundays a month.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just got a warning for commenting on the milk frog ad in classifieds. :| I just don't want to see people get ripped off :| bit miffed to be honest.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just got a warning for commenting on the milk frog ad in classifieds. :| I just don't want to see people get ripped off :| bit miffed to be honest.


Yeah I saw you had put that. They are getting really picky with rules at the moment. You can't even free bump someone's classifieds anymore. Those Milk Frogs are far to overpriced and they don't exactly look overly healthy in those pics either.

Have you sold your other horned frog yet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I saw you had put that. They are getting really picky with rules at the moment. You can't even free bump someone's classifieds anymore. Those Milk Frogs are far to overpriced and they don't exactly look overly healthy in those pics either.
> 
> Have you sold your other horned frog yet?


It's getting a bit silly. I have sold him but for less money than I wanted because I was desperate for money what with xmas etc


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It's getting a bit silly. I have sold him but for less money than I wanted because I was desperate for money what with xmas etc


I sold Kiwi with his whole set-up and everything for £70 so I was happy with that.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I only got £20 for the normal one. Wanted more but he's been up for sale for ages and I needed the money.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I only got £20 for the normal one. Wanted more but he's been up for sale for ages and I needed the money.


Yeah some is better than none.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bit quiet today isnt. So bored only an hour and a bit left at work though.


----------



## jme2049

Got him:2thumb:. No pics yet but will get some soon, he's settling in his new home now.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Got him:2thumb:. No pics yet but will get some soon, he's settling in his new home now.


Awesome, hope your happy with him and can't wait to see the pics. Congratulations on your first (of many:whistling2 snake.


----------



## jme2049

I'm well happy. The guy showed me his pastels he had aswell and they were so cool. I think it may be a struggle not to get one of those in the future.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> I'm well happy. The guy showed me his pastels he had aswell and they were so cool. I think it may be a struggle not to get one of those in the future.


Yeah you have to get a pastel they are awesome, I love my Neo. I should be breeding some next year so if you haven't got one by then:2thumb: 

My bumblebee Akira is lovely as well.



















I am hopefully getting a female butter this year as well.


----------



## jme2049

Very nice snakes you have there Matt.:2thumb:

If/when I want a Pastel i'm sure I'll let you know:lol2:


----------



## manda88

I hate ironing.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nothing new here. Need a second job as pay here is barely getting me the basics each month. I did text you just before Xmas but you didnt reply. Do you fancy going to the zoo in march/April and I'll pay + petrol because I know I still owe you that tenner, I havnt forgotten or trying to get out of it incase that's what you think.


 
Ok Sarah, I'll tell you why I didn't reply to your text on the 19th December, mainly because I was angry and I shall tell you why...

You were very quick to ask to borrow the money at PRAS in October and, ok, if the cash machine at the leisure centre was out of money that's not your fault you couldn't pay me back straight away. 

However, I then sent you a text on the 10th November asking if it was possible for you to pay me back, you explained you couldn't at the time as you were having problems with your bank, (as was I, also) you said I'd have to wait until your next payday. I asked you to let me know. December 1st came and you didn't get in touch.

I then had a few weeks of reading your status updates on facebook... "going xmas shopping" "got all my xmas presents now" etc etc... And then "I've only got £1 in my bank account to last me until Jan 1st"

You didn't bother sending me a text until the 19th of Dec, and I quote "Hi, sorry I've not paid you back yet. I literally have £1 to my name. I've been trying to sell the horned frogs for ages now. I'll give you the money once they've sold. I feel awful about it  hope your ok anyway."

Why I had to wait until the frogs were sold to get my money back was just a little insulting. It really wouldn't have been so bad if you'd said I had to wait until you next got paid. That is why I didn't text you back and I also wanted to know just how awful you were feeling about it..... obviously not much because, according to your facebook status updates, on the 4th January you went to the National Marine Aquarium which costs £11 for entry, you've also been to the cinema and on this forum you have answered a classifieds ad for RETF's for £40 in Bristol, if they hadn't already been sold, you would have done your best to get them. I know your comment said they'd be an early birthday present, however they would still need food and I'm quite sure that would 've been another excuse for me not to get my money.

And now, today, I read that you have already sold both the horned frogs and you've not once contacted me to arrange to pay me as you had said you would in your text.

So forgive me but, no, I don't want to go to the zoo with you, whether you pay or not. I would like my money back at the earliest convenience. You have already had 3 paydays since I lent you the money, please let the 4th be the last.

Thank you


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I hate ironing.


How long have you been doing the ironing for then? I thought you would either be doing that or still asleep because you didn't log in to here.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well at present I have £0 to my name, and a maxed out credit card and i'm into my over draft. Give me your address and when I get paid at the start of feb I'll post you the money. 
I had to buy xmas presents, hence the maxed out credit card I didnt have the funds to pay for that either. And for your information I wasnt going to buy the frogs myself, my boyfriend said if I saw something I wanted as a birthday gift he would buy it for me (like he did with the tortoise last year) My job doesnt pay enough and i'm applying for others.
I was desperate for money hence why I sold the frog so cheap, without it I cant get to work to get money. I only will just have enough to pay the minimum on my credit card and it will take years to pay it off.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Or if you have paypal, even better. You won't ever have to see me again.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Oh and the aquarium..If you read the whole thing, you would know I have a prepaid membership from august that expires this year I can even provide evidence of this if you feel you need to see it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And the cinema, orange wednesdays which my OH paid for.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Infact, here you go anyway:
Day plus pass

















Just to prove i'm not lying :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How long have you been doing the ironing for then? I thought you would either be doing that or still asleep because you didn't log in to here.


Don't offer to help then :lol2:

Just got back from Richie's with the vivs...took ages to get home cos of the crap weather! 

Saw Terribilis. Want Terribilis.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't offer to help then :lol2:
> 
> Just got back from Richie's with the vivs...took ages to get home cos of the crap weather!
> 
> Saw Terribilis. Want Terribilis.


They are awesome terribilis I said you should get them on your what frog next thread. You should get mint ones. There awesome. How are the vivs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> They are awesome terribilis I said you should get them on your what frog next thread. You should get mint ones. There awesome. How are the vivs?


Well they were always on the list, just not sure when! Caroline likes them aswell, always good to get the GFs approval!

Yeah happy with em, saw richie's frog collection aswell, very nice.


----------



## _jake_

Lol, its like a episode of Jeremy Kyle on here.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I thought mine and matt's conversation was pretty normal tbh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I thought mine and matt's conversation was pretty normal tbh.


Of course our conversation was normal. I am as normal as they get:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Of course our conversation was normal. I am as normal as they get:whistling2:


Lend us a tenner then.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I thought mine and matt's conversation was pretty normal tbh.





Morgan Freeman said:


> Lend us a tenner then.


Why not? Only if you use it for phone related purposes.:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lend us a tenner then.


ill lend u tenner on one condtion 

u go to b & q and get my wood for my lid with it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> ill lend u tenner on one condtion
> 
> u go to b & q and get my wood for my lid with it


I accept paypal.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Lol, its like a episode of Jeremy Kyle on here.


You're like an episode of Jeremy Kyle!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> You're like an episode of Jeremy Kyle!


So is your face.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> So is your face.


Ooooo too far!
:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I accept paypal.


i have paypal cant use it though need to up date cards they expierd 

i only have one tenner thats all i have it here in my pocket along with 14 pence


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And another thing I thought I should add, I only just sold the frog the other day. 
It's ok I'll go and find another forum.


----------



## manda88

Tiny Crestie says

'Shut up and smile!'


----------



## jme2049

Takes me back to my parents divorce*. I hate arguments































*My parents are actually still happily married. T'was a joke. Although I think they do have drinking problems:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've just never known anyone make such a fuss about £10 wasn't like it was £100 or anything. Plus I even said just after PRAS to come down to the shop or id meet somewhere but my texts were ignored :-/ not a lot anyone can do if they are ignored :|


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Takes me back to my parents divorce*. I hate arguments
> 
> *My parents are actually still happily married. T'was a joke. Although I think they do have drinking problems:lol2:


I found a pic of me doing the crazy frog face, if you go on my FB it won't take long for you to find it! There's a few but they're quite old so have a look at the older pics of me if you can really be bothered!! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I found a pic of me doing the crazy frog face, if you go on my FB it won't take long for you to find it! There's a few but they're quite old so have a look at the older pics of me if you can really be bothered!! :lol2:


Ok will try and find it.

Can you also do a video of yourself doing this>YouTube - The Inbetweeners " The Crazy Frog " Awful video but still funny



Found it! LOL! You do pull some funny faces them hole in the wall things are funny.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Ok will try and find it.
> 
> Can you also do a video of yourself doing this>YouTube - The Inbetweeners " The Crazy Frog " Awful video but still funny
> 
> 
> 
> Found it! LOL! You do pull some funny faces them hole in the wall things are funny.


I think I'll pass on that video :lol2: Jay is hideous. Face in Hole is hilarious!! My favourite is the Jamiroquai one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And another thing I thought I should add, I only just sold the frog the other day.
> It's ok I'll go and find another forum.


Why leave the forum? You don't need to do that.


----------



## Pipkin28

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've just never known anyone make such a fuss about £10 wasn't like it was £100 or anything. Plus I even said just after PRAS to come down to the shop or id meet somewhere but my texts were ignored :-/ not a lot anyone can do if they are ignored :|


 
I'm not going to enter into a war of words with you.

I ignored 1 text only and at the time I was fresh out of hospital and, if it makes a blind bit of difference, maybe if you have 4 injections in your cervix and then have it burned at a temperature of 135°C we can talk about how hard done by you are.

Suffice to say, you asked to borrow £10, I lend it to you to buy animals you clearly can't afford and when I ask for you to pay me back... I'm the bad guy!

It's only £10 after all, not £100...... so why has it taken you so long to pay it back?


----------



## jme2049

Hey Mattanda do you think I should try and feed my snake or let him settle a little longer? 
The breeder said he was due a feed, but I read to leave them a week or so to settle and only disturb to change stinky water an clean up.

I would ask in the snake section but I don't know anyone and they might not like me:blush: lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Hey Mattanda do you think I should try and feed my snake or let him settle a little longer?
> The breeder said he was due a feed, but I read to leave them a week or so to settle and only disturb to change stinky water an clean up.
> 
> I would ask in the snake section but I don't know anyone and they might not like me:blush: lol


Some of mine I left for a week but two of mine I offered a feed the next day because my other ones didn't feed, and they took. I would leave it a couple more days and offer then.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Hey Mattanda do you think I should try and feed my snake or let him settle a little longer?
> The breeder said he was due a feed, but I read to leave them a week or so to settle and only disturb to change stinky water an clean up.
> 
> I would ask in the snake section but I don't know anyone and they might not like me:blush: lol


It's up to you really, we fed Dino and Akira the day (possibly the day after) they came back and they both fed straight away, either you can leave it a week so you know he's nice and settled, or you can give him a try. It won't do any harm to offer one to him sooner, but if he doesn't take it then I'd leave it another 5-7 days before offering again.
Did the breeder tell you to heat the head of the rat up with a hairdryer just before offering? This is what we do with ours, it smells a bit gross but they seem to like it!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> It's up to you really, we fed Dino and Akira the day (possibly the day after) they came back and they both fed straight away, either you can leave it a week so you know he's nice and settled, or you can give him a try. It won't do any harm to offer one to him sooner, but if he doesn't take it then I'd leave it another 5-7 days before offering again.
> Did the breeder tell you to heat the head of the rat up with a hairdryer just before offering? This is what we do with ours, it smells a bit gross but they seem to like it!


Cheers guys. I was going to wait till Thursday, so i'll stick to that plan. He just said to make sure they were warm. As for the hairdryer thing I was planning to do that anyway but got to use my mums hairdryer when she's not in. I told my dad an he just laughed.
I also had to say they only eat mice. She's ok with mice in the freeze but not rats. So at the moment I have a Rat and a Mouse in there:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Cheers guys. I was going to wait till Thursday, so i'll stick to that plan. He just said to make sure they were warm. As for the hairdryer thing I was planning to do that anyway but got to use my mums hairdryer when she's not in. I told my dad an he just laughed.
> I also had to say they only eat mice. She's ok with mice in the freeze but not rats. So at the moment I have a Rat and a Mouse in there:lol2:


What size rats is he on? If he's on fluffs then you can probably trick your mum into thinking they're mice! I'd definitely recommend the hairdryer thing. You could buy your own for a fiver off Argos or somewhere so you don't have to use your mums one, not that your mums will be touching the rat anyway but meh!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I waited 4 days, but I don't have a royal!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> What size rats is he on? If he's on fluffs then you can probably trick your mum into thinking they're mice! I'd definitely recommend the hairdryer thing. You could buy your own for a fiver off Argos or somewhere so you don't have to use your mums one, not that your mums will be touching the rat anyway but meh!


He's on fluffs or pups or whatever they're called. She won't see them so I don't think it bothers her too much. I ain't buying my own hairdryer when there is a perfectly good one in my mums room.


What snake is yours Morg?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Brazillian Rainbow Boa. Awesome snake. Great feeder, good to handle.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I dunno what to do when I get home, start the gorilla glue, set up the misting system, sort out the plants.....


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Brazillian Rainbow Boa. Awesome snake. Great feeder, good to handle.


I like them. 
Got any pics?


----------



## RhianB87

My royal feeds fine. He is a grumpy little git that hates me but he feeds well :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## jme2049

He's cute.

Sorry assumed it was a he, is it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Indeed.


----------



## jme2049

I think we should have an amphibian people with snakes thread as there seems to be a few?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I think we should have an amphibian people with snakes thread as there seems to be a few?


Nah, it'll get moved to snakes.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, it'll get moved to snakes.


Really? OTB seems to be alot of snake talk anyways I guess.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dunno what to do when I get home, start the gorilla glue, set up the misting system, sort out the plants.....


I would do the gorilla glue first. I did all at the same time, gorilla glue first, then substrate then bits of wood and put the moss where I wanted then planted. Gorilla glue is so easy but looks good.

One tip push the eco earth on hard and dont try and bash it off afterwards or you will get some bare parts.


----------



## manda88

Do you just give the rats straight to yours, Rhian? I'd imagine they'd be fine without heating the heads up, it's just Neo and Akira both came to us and had been previously fed like that, so now we just do it with all of them. Our normal girl (now named Twix!) just got given them normally I think, and Dino got given mice :/ he's happily taking rats from us though now which is great considering some snakes can be really fussy when moving off mice onto rats.


----------



## jme2049

I haven't got a name for mine. He's just 'the snake' until something better comes up. Trying to think of a cool African name, any suggestions peeps?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would do the gorilla glue first. I did all at the same time, gorilla glue first, then substrate then bits of wood and put the moss where I wanted then planted. Gorilla glue is so easy but looks good.
> 
> One tip push the eco earth on hard and dont try and bash it off afterwards or you will get some bare parts.


Ok cool, I'll try and creat some humps and hollows if I can. I'll probably do that, add leca and substrate then connect up the misting. That'll do for tonight.

I've got some clay for the other viv.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok cool, I'll try and creat some humps and hollows if I can. I'll probably do that, add leca and substrate then connect up the misting. That'll do for tonight.
> 
> I've got some clay for the other viv.



Good tip- Spray the glass very slightly before the glue goes on so you have a tiny mist.

Then put the glue on about 2-3mm and start to allow it to rise for 2 mins, to get some lumps spray parts of the glue with more water and allow 1 min then press the eco earth all over and as it starts rising push bits down and you can easily stop certain bit rising and create cool shapes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Good tip- Spray the glass very slightly before the glue goes on so you have a tiny mist.
> 
> Then put the glue on about 2-3mm and start to allow it to rise for 2 mins, to get some lumps spray parts of the glue with more water and allow 1 min then press the eco earth all over and as it starts rising push bits down and you can easily stop certain bit rising and create cool shapes.


Ok I'll try that. Lets see what happens!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok I'll try that. Lets see what happens!


Have fun. Hope it all goes to plan for you:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have fun. Hope it all goes to plan for you:2thumb:


We have wooden floors. This is a good thing.


----------



## manda88

I want a toad!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> We have wooden floors. This is a good thing.


Yeah we have wooden floors as well. Does make it better if you do get spillages.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I want a toad!


What a Rococo toad?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want 5 o clock.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What a Rococo toad?


Just some sort of grumpy looking toad. I think the rococo toads get too big. What toads are there that don't get very big and that would happily live in a 45x45x45 exo?



Morgan Freeman said:


> I want 5 o clock.


Oooh oooh me too!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Slept 4 hours. Dying here. Boss keeps talking to me but I'm just not listening.


----------



## furryjen

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What a Rococo toad?


:bash: wrong answer!!! That is where you should actually say.... "No Amanda you have too many pets already!!!! and we need to save for a bigger house or you'll look like this!!!" (but with snakes instead)












:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Slept 4 hours. Dying here. Boss keeps talking to me but I'm just not listening.


Why did you only have 4 hours sleep? That's what bosses are for, to ignore.


----------



## jme2049

I would get either Black spined toad or European green toad. Both nice an grumpy looking. I might get a pair and name them after my bro & his gf.:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Why did you only have 4 hours sleep? That's what bosses are for, to ignore.


I drank loads of coffee on the drive home and couldn't sleep.

Manda has a very large mouth.


----------



## Ron Magpie

My black-spined toads are great- and very grumpy-looking!:lol2: They are bold, too- they hardly ever hide away.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> My black-spined toads are great- and very grumpy-looking!:lol2: They are bold, too- they hardly ever hide away.


I've liked them since 'jaykickboxer' showed his before. I take it you have them too Ron? What kind of set up do they have?


----------



## manda88

Black spined toads don't look grumpy enough, euro greens are really cute but again not grumpy enough! I would love a rococo toad but they really are huge. Perhaps I should wait and see what's at Frog Day in June!


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would do the gorilla glue first. I did all at the same time, gorilla glue first, then substrate then bits of wood and put the moss where I wanted then planted. Gorilla glue is so easy but looks good.
> 
> One tip push the eco earth on hard and dont try and bash it off afterwards or you will get some bare parts.


ditto


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Can you redo the bare parts?


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> I've liked them since 'jaykickboxer' showed his before. I take it you have them too Ron? What kind of set up do they have?


 Lol- I actually got them off of Jay!:lol2:

Their's is a fairly standard set-up (there's a pic or two of it on my profile)- fairly large water bowl, hiding places and an orchid bark and leafmould substrate, with dry bamboo leaves. I orginally had begonias in there, but the toads squished them- a pothos is going mad, though.


----------



## jme2049

Haha. I didn't know that. 

Cool will check out the pics:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can you redo the bare parts?


if you mean were the dirt has fallen off and its bear gg then yes i had to do loads on mine 

i just did the gaps the same way i did the glass


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> if you mean were the dirt has fallen off and its bear gg then yes i had to do loads on mine
> 
> i just did the gaps the same way i did the glass


Ahh good. 
This feels weird me asking you stuff :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh good.
> This feels weird me asking you stuff :lol2:


We all have something to learn, Grasshopper:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahh good.
> This feels weird me asking you stuff :lol2:


feels wired giving you ansers:lol2:

i will all way try and help were i can


----------



## stewie m

of to wicks n a bit


----------



## ilovetoads2

Just wanted to say hello again. Lots has happened in the last couple of months. I now know why I have been so sick and have had an MRI and will be having an op in the next three weeks to fix it...so hopefully I will start feeling better...

Thanks for all the PMs last message of your support. I am so thankful I found this forum...ha ha who'd of thought it would turn into a support group...lol. :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Just wanted to say hello again. Lots has happened in the last couple of months. I now know why I have been so sick and have had an MRI and will be having an op in the next three weeks to fix it...so hopefully I will start feeling better...
> 
> Thanks for all the PMs last message of your support. I am so thankful I found this forum...ha ha who'd of thought it would turn into a support group...lol. :2thumb:


Jesus, an op?! That doesn't sound fun  Good luck with it, I hope all goes well! Keep us updated!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Jesus, an op?! That doesn't sound fun  Good luck with it, I hope all goes well! Keep us updated!


 Do, for sure!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Can you redo the bare parts?


Yeah it literally sticks to anything. I didn't have any problems since the first bit when I started pushing it on harder and not brushing the excess of and just gave the glass a bang. The excess then just fell off.


----------



## stewie m

ilovetoads2 said:


> Just wanted to say hello again. Lots has happened in the last couple of months. I now know why I have been so sick and have had an MRI and will be having an op in the next three weeks to fix it...so hopefully I will start feeling better...
> 
> Thanks for all the PMs last message of your support. I am so thankful I found this forum...ha ha who'd of thought it would turn into a support group...lol. :2thumb:


hope u feel better soon and the op gose ok


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah it literally sticks to anything. I didn't have any problems since the first bit when I started pushing it on harder and not brushing the excess of and just gave the glass a bang. The excess then just fell off.


Just done the back, think there may be a few tiny bare patches when I shake off the earth. Pretty happy with it though.

I'm going to do the sides when it's dry and add a few more humps in aswell.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This looks the bee's knees.

One side fell off though.


----------



## manda88

How on earth did it fall off?! How much did you spray the sides before you put the glue on?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How on earth did it fall off?! How much did you spray the sides before you put the glue on?



It wasn't dry and I stood it up. I GOTS EXCITED LOL.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> It wasn't dry and I stood it up. I GOTS EXCITED LOL.


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

thats what u get for rushing


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It wasn't dry and I stood it up. I GOTS EXCITED LOL.


Haha brilliant.

How gangster does Oliver look in this pic :lol2:










Westside!


----------



## _jake_

Worse day at college today, HEALTH CHECKS! I had to open the mouths of, Corn snake, RED TEGU :O, Beardie, Hamster, Rabbit. It was so scary. Then I had to check cloaca's and genitals  And also poke at poo.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> This looks the sh*t.
> 
> One side fell off though.


Glad you like the way it looks. Photos when your ready:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Worse day at college today, HEALTH CHECKS! I had to open the mouths of, Corn snake, RED TEGU :O, Beardie, Hamster, Rabbit. It was so scary. Then I had to check cloaca's and genitals  And also poke at poo.


Gutted! At least you've not had to stick your hand inside a horses sheath and clean out a load of dry smegma :lol2: It's even more gross than it sounds.


----------



## _jake_

You win. Hands up :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Worse day at college today, HEALTH CHECKS! I had to open the mouths of, Corn snake, RED TEGU :O, Beardie, Hamster, Rabbit. It was so scary. Then I had to check cloaca's and genitals  And also poke at poo.


Haha! The *real* world of zoology! 
:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

One of the worst things I have done at college was having to feel up a pregnant sheep! It wasnt nice having to stick a hand in her lady bits!


----------



## ilovetoads2

manda88 said:


> Jesus, an op?! That doesn't sound fun  Good luck with it, I hope all goes well! Keep us updated!





Ron Magpie said:


> Do, for sure!





stewie m said:


> hope u feel better soon and the op gose ok


Thanks guys. I am actually relieved for now. Hoping to get back to my tanks soon...they really do need to be seen to, plants overgrowing, some need replacing and soil needing changed.

My husband did eventually move the living room and get all of my cupboards done and it looks great...but could do with another tank...:blush:

Cant wait till I can stay awake long enough to do it all!!!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks guys. I am actually relieved for now. Hoping to get back to my tanks soon...they really do need to be seen to, plants overgrowing, some need replacing and soil needing changed.
> 
> My husband did eventually move the living room and get all of my cupboards done and it looks great...but could do with another tank...:blush:
> 
> Cant wait till I can stay awake long enough to do it all!!!:2thumb:


You definitely need to buy yourself a new phib friend after all this! Or three phib friends!


----------



## sambridge15

just got some more java mss in the post today as i can finally keep it alive :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ilovetoads2

sounds like a plan manda...the tank i set up for the Darts failed big time...shame cause it was looking good...all the plants I paid for died, only the ones sent as a gift are still with me...hanging on...and the moss never grew...so I am going to have to start again...:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You didn't love them enough.


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> sounds like a plan manda...the tank i set up for the Darts failed big time...shame cause it was looking good...all the plants I paid for died, only the ones sent as a gift are still with me...hanging on...and the moss never grew...so I am going to have to start again...:gasp:


That's a shame, at least you've still got a few. What darts were/are you planning on getting?


----------



## colinm

sambridge15 said:


> just got some more java mss in the post today as i can finally keep it alive :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Where did you buy it ? I am looking for some.


----------



## stewie m

yo stewie in da house holla


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha!

Stewie what do you drive?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha!
> 
> Stewie what do you drive?


i dont y u ask


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i dont y u ask


Because you seem to love cars!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Because you seem to love cars!


yeah i do 

u been looking at my fb pics


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> yeah i do
> 
> u been looking at my fb pics


Yeah...and you post up car related stuff all the time


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah...and you post up car related stuff all the time


yeah i love cars and motorsport related stuff all i post on there really apart from the odd music vid


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah...and you post up car related stuff all the time


to be honest i didnt relise i put that meny of my photos on there 

got loads of cds full car shows and car racing iv been to


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've been to Santa Pod once when I was like 12! Took a Mk1 Escort and a Porsche 928. Escort trashed the Porsche.


----------



## richie.b

colinm said:


> Where did you buy it ? I am looking for some.


Have a look on ebay theres a few different sellers on there


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've been to Santa Pod once when I was like 12! Took a Mk1 Escort and a Porsche 928. Escort trashed the Porsche.


never been there i love mk1 escorts 

been to silverstone brands hatch goodwood and loads of other shows and stuff at the nec birmingham excell london and loads of other places


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Went to the earl's court motorshow once, that was pretty good. Lots of classics which is always a bonus!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Forgot about this...


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Went to the earl's court motorshow once, that was pretty good. Lots of classics which is always a bonus!


im went to the british one at excell 

goodwood fest of speed 2010 was awrsome


----------



## manda88

Matt's first car :lol2:









The Saxo belonged to a friend's next door neighbour, wrapped it round a tree down a local road renowned for bad accidents, I think anyway, I've heard of so many accidents down that road that I forget who crashed where. At least there's one more Saxo off the road! :no1:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Forgot about this...
> 
> image


this is pretty dam cool

whats with the 306


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My ride, bruv.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Matt's first car :lol2:
> image
> 
> The Saxo belonged to a friend's next door neighbour, wrapped it round a tree down a local road renowned for bad accidents, I think anyway, I've heard of so many accidents down that road that I forget who crashed where. At least there's one more Saxo off the road! :no1:


its only a 106 any ways


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> My ride, bruv.


this the one u trying to sell


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> this the one u trying to sell


No :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> No :lol2:


was gonna say im not suprised u cant sell it being in that state if it was :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Evening Guys,

I just went out for a meal with the family and had Kangaroo. It was quite nice actually!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Matt's first car :lol2:
> image
> 
> The Saxo belonged to a friend's next door neighbour, wrapped it round a tree down a local road renowned for bad accidents, I think anyway, I've heard of so many accidents down that road that I forget who crashed where. At least there's one more Saxo off the road! :no1:


I loved that car, it was awesome, shame I killed her like that


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My leucs are getting fat!


----------



## manda88

Our leucs are pretty plump too, they're just eating machines! How often do you give them more fruit flies?
Kimiko my granite corn has gained 16g since Christmas Day, what a fatty! She weighs 56g now and is only 7 months old, I'm hoping she'll make 100g by the time she's a year old :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Our leucs are pretty plump too, they're just eating machines! How often do you give them more fruit flies?
> Kimiko my granite corn has gained 16g since Christmas Day, what a fatty! She weighs 56g now and is only 7 months old, I'm hoping she'll make 100g by the time she's a year old :flrt:


 God knows, I have no idea how many escape/hide. I add quite a lot and usually leave the tub in for a few hours....it's a sure fire way of getting them out and about.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> God knows, I have no idea how many escape/hide. I add quite a lot and usually leave the tub in for a few hours....it's a sure fire way of getting them out and about.


Ah right do you just put the culture in with them then?


----------



## detail3r

I wish TNT would decide to deliver my DF order today, I want to see if the plants have survived the cold overnight temps 

On the plus side I 'think'finally have the LEDs sunrise and sunset feature working properly:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Ah right do you just put the culture in with them then?


Sometimes. When it's near the end I do, so they can just sit and wait for the last flies to emerge.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Evening Guys,
> 
> I just went out for a meal with the family and had Kangaroo. It was quite nice actually!


Don't think I've tried it. Someone once told me it tasted a bit like rabbit?


----------



## detail3r

Ugly barstewards :


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice man. They've grown loads.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I want these and some azzies, think I would get some mint terribilis


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice man. They've grown loads.


Cheers dude. Yeah they've packed some weight on although a bit slim atm, like gawky teenagers.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want these and some azzies, think I would get some mint terribilis


Mints are generally the largest and most 'bull dog'ish morph of the three according to DB.

Feel free to add me on FB anyone, it would be nice to see some fellow 'phib keepers on there: victory:

Now my DF orders arrived, time to get constructing.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Cheers dude. Yeah they've packed some weight on although a bit slim atm, like gawky teenagers.
> 
> 
> 
> Mints are generally the largest and most 'bull dog'ish morph of the three according to DB.
> 
> Feel free to add me on FB anyone, it would be nice to see some fellow 'phib keepers on there: victory:
> 
> Now my DF orders arrived, time to get constructing.


How have they all arrived are they OK? What plants have you got from Dartfrog?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Think I might start the clay tonight, first viv is pretty much finished.


----------



## _jake_

I can't believe I slept through till 12 mg:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I can't believe I slept through till 12 mg:


Lazy so an so!:devil:

I was up at 8. The electrician had to come and fix the bathroom light. I been pee'ing in the dark for 3 days:lol2:


Going to feed my snake( who still has no name) tonight for the first time. I hope he strikes


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Lazy so an so!:devil:
> 
> I was up at 8. The electrician had to come and fix the bathroom light. I been pee'ing in the dark for 3 days:lol2:
> 
> 
> Going to feed my snake( who still has no name) tonight for the first time. I hope he strikes


It is my day off!

Oh at night when I'm literally still asleep and need the bathroom, it's an art to be able to aim without needing a light.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> How have they all arrived are they OK? What plants have you got from Dartfrog?


I only ordered plants, it was mainly for the xaxim panels and xaxim for the substrate tbh but yeah all seem well.

A few broms ordered, some ferns and good old creeping fig.

Just waiting on my Mistking nozzles and stat to arrive now.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> It is my day off!
> 
> Oh at night when I'm literally still asleep and need the bathroom,* it's an art to be able to aim without needing a light.*


I knew eating all them carrots when I was younger would work out for me in the end.


----------



## _jake_

I eat carrots. I'm 16 in 9days! Woooooooooo


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I eat carrots. I'm 16 in 9days! Woooooooooo


Legal!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Legal!


Ron can add you on facebook :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Legal!


I know, I can buy a lottery ticket!

Is it weird that about 10 girls from college who are all 18odd keep mentioning it:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ron can add you on facebook :lol2:


I'm sure I can survive without his friendship:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> I'm sure I can survive without his friendship:lol2:


No you can't.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> No you can't.


Yes I can.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Yes I can.


No you can't.


----------



## _jake_

Yes I can.


----------



## Ron Magpie

No, you can't.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> No you can't.





Ron Magpie said:


> No, you can't.


I think you two scared him offline, lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I think you two scared him offline, lol.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I wish I hadn't been such a pikey and bought some more crushed Xaxim - dammit


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I wish I hadn't been such a pikey and bought some more crushed Xaxim - dammit


I might have 3 panels I don't need.....Once I've set up tank 2.


----------



## manda88

Jake you must be super sexy for all these girls to be so excited about your coming (cough) of age. To be honest I just imagine you to look like Jacob from Twilight but not as hench.


----------



## stewie m

sup homies stewie back in da house yo 

yay my plants are here


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Jake you must be super sexy for all these girls to be so excited about your coming (cough) of age. To be honest I just imagine you to look like Jacob from Twilight but not as hench.


I reckon he's hung like a horse.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might have 3 panels I don't need.....Once I've set up tank 2.


I meant Xaxim granules, got soe xaxim panel left over, might just crush that down.

My substrate composes of Xaxim granules, charcoal, chopped sphagnum, peat, crushed oak leaves and fine orchid bark.

Yeahhhhh.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I reckon he's hung like a horse.


Dunno, can't tell by just looking at people. Someone I went to school with who used to be short, chubby and geeky, I would have though would have a tiny little winky, but now he's all growed up, he's a skinny little prune and apparently has a massive todger, like a tripod. I haven't seen it before anyone asks :lol2: but a friend of mine has and she told everyone.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I meant Xaxim granules, got soe xaxim panel left over, might just crush that down.
> 
> My substrate composes of Xaxim granules, charcoal, chopped sphagnum, peat, crushed oak leaves and fine orchid bark.
> 
> Yeahhhhh.


Well if you wanted some to chop down.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Dunno, can't tell by just looking at people. Someone I went to school with who used to be short, chubby and geeky, I would have though would have a tiny little winky, but now he's all growed up, he's a skinny little prune and apparently has a massive todger, like a tripod. I haven't seen it before anyone asks :lol2: but a friend of mine has and she told everyone.


Are you 16? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Dunno, can't tell by just looking at people. Someone I went to school with who used to be short, chubby and geeky, I would have though would have a tiny little winky, but now he's all growed up, he's a skinny little prune and apparently has a massive todger, like a tripod. I haven't seen it before anyone asks :lol2: but a friend of mine has and she told everyone.


Ahh the old 'a friend told me' line :hmm:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Well if you wanted some to chop down.....


Cheers boss.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Who is 'everyone' I wonder?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Who is 'everyone' I wonder?


Yeah. I haven't been told and I'm pretty sure I'm a person.


----------



## manda88

Everyone = my school friends who know Tripod Boy. I did sound like a right little gossip reading that post back haha. I do love a bit of gossip though, like I love it when I see the slags from my year walking down the street with 6 kids in tow. Oh how I judge!


----------



## detail3r

Scaping done, in 10 minutes and it looks rubbish.

I'm gonna need your opinions on this guys (and girls).


----------



## jme2049

Tried feeding the snake, damn thing wouldn't go for it so I left the lil rat in there for a few hours. It's his 1st rat so if he don't go for it I'm trying a mouse tomorrow. 
And here he is


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Tried feeding the snake, damn thing wouldn't go for it so I left the lil rat in there for a few hours. It's his 1st rat so if he don't go for it I'm trying a mouse tomorrow.
> And here he is
> image


He's a nice little guy, I would just leave him a week and then try him with another rat, make sure the head is really hot. Neo didn't take his first feed so I left it a week and he took a rat the next week. Just put it down to settling in. Also hold it a about 15 cms away from him and let him come to the rat with some tongue flicking oging on.

Best not to get them feeding on mice because it can be quite hard to get them back on rats which isn't good for when they are older.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Scaping done, in 10 minutes and it looks rubbish.
> 
> I'm gonna need your opinions on this guys (and girls).


Shove some pics up and we can have a look.


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> He's a nice little guy, I would just leave him a week and then try him with another rat, make sure the head is really hot. Neo didn't take his first feed so I left it a week and he took a rat the next week. Just put it down to settling in. Also hold it a about 15 cms away from him and let him come to the rat with some tongue flicking oging on.
> 
> Best not to get them feeding on mice because it can be quite hard to get them back on rats which isn't good for when they are older.


Ah I see. He was flicking his tongue all over it. I had it quite warm I'll try and warm the head up proper. He's been pretty chilled out since I brought him home. I see him looking about in the RUB and I pop the lid off and he just comes out and onto my arm. He seems to like me:flrt:


----------



## detail3r

I think the ventilation system on the vert is working a little 'too' well. What size vents are on your ENT style vivs Morgan?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Ah I see. He was flicking his tongue all over it. I had it quite warm I'll try and warm the head up proper. He's been pretty chilled out since I brought him home. I see him looking about in the RUB and I pop the lid off and he just comes out and onto my arm. He seems to like me:flrt:


Yeah sometimes with royals when settling in the do explore a lot. I would leave him another week and then give him another try. I tend to warm up the rat for about 1 min with the hairdryer, focusing on just the head.


----------



## richie.b

detail3r said:


> I think the ventilation system on the vert is working a little 'too' well. What size vents are on your ENT style vivs Morgan?


i know im not morgan but ill tell you anyway, 100mm wide vent on the top 50mm wide on the step vent below the doors, with a mesh size of 0.5mm :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

richie.b said:


> i know im not morgan but ill tell you anyway, 100mm wide vent on the top 50mm wide on the step vent below the doors, with a mesh size of 0.5mm :2thumb:


Cheers: victory:

Mines 20mm above the door (similar to the vert kits in the USA) and 30mm step vent and is drying out very quickly although to be fair its only had one misting since being setup few hours back).


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah sometimes with royals when settling in the do explore a lot. I would leave him another week and then give him another try. I tend to warm up the rat for about 1 min with the hairdryer, focusing on just the head.


I dipped the rats head in hot water and he was on it straight away. Chomping down right now:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

detail3r said:


> Cheers: victory:
> 
> Mines 20mm above the door (similar to the vert kits in the USA) and 30mm step vent and is drying out very quickly although to be fair its only had one misting since being setup few hours back).


 
yer once you plant it out and start misting it a couple of times a day you might find youll have too much condensation then, only time will tell


----------



## detail3r

richie.b said:


> yer once you plant it out and start misting it a couple of times a day you might find youll have too much condensation then, only time will tell


Aye pretty much like the Terribs viv then, as it will be sharing the Mistking system on a 3 x 1 minute misting daily regime.


----------



## stewie m

gorila glu sucks its crap fot pining up plants


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> I dipped the rats head in hot water and he was on it straight away. Chomping down right now:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


That's excellent news, they do like it to be hot because they sense most of it using there heat pits.


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Tried feeding the snake, damn thing wouldn't go for it so I left the lil rat in there for a few hours. It's his 1st rat so if he don't go for it I'm trying a mouse tomorrow.
> And here he is
> image


Awww what a cutie!! :flrt: have you thought of a name for him yet??? Are you still looking for something African? You'll never look back now, I give it a month and you'll at least be talking about getting another one if you haven't got one already! I got my 2nd 10 days after the first, had them almost 3 months and I can't wait to get the next!!! Just don't turn into Amanda....... :whistling2:

Matt wouldn't you try just once more with a heated head still? I think I would if he was Tongue flicking a lot, it sounds like he is interested? Wilson was like that when he was first with me and we had to make it hotter remember? Just as a wondering...


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> gorila glu sucks its crap fot pining up plants


Don't tell me your trying to glue the plants in place?

Whats the BG material?

I use garden wire for pinning the plants into the Xaxim.


----------



## detail3r

Not being funny to you snake keepers - but I just don't see the appeal of keeping racks upon racks of animals in opaque boxes?

Maybe thats because i'm used to more display orientated setups?

No dig just an observation mainly.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

furryjen said:


> Awww what a cutie!! :flrt: have you thought of a name for him yet??? Are you still looking for something African? You'll never look back now, I give it a month and you'll at least be talking about getting another one if you haven't got one already! I got my 2nd 10 days after the first, had them almost 3 months and I can't wait to get the next!!! Just don't turn into Amanda....... :whistling2:
> 
> Matt wouldn't you try just once more with a heated head still? I think I would if he was Tongue flicking a lot, it sounds like he is interested? Wilson was like that when he was first with me and we had to make it hotter remember? Just as a wondering...


Yeah, I was saying try it again heated today, and then if he doesn't take try him in a week, if you read down he has heated up and is now chomping down on the rat:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Not being funny to you snake keepers - but I just don't see the appeal of keeping racks upon racks of animals in opaque boxes?
> 
> Maybe thats because i'm used to more display orientated setups?
> 
> No dig just an observation mainly.


No that's fair enough, I have my frogs to do my nice planted vivs for and to make look awesome especially the dart vivs, I LOVE them.

The snakes I like because they are good to hold and also cant wait to breed to see what I get. Mine are kept in racks but the boxes are pretty clear so you can still see them. Can't really do as much for a snake as you can with frogs.


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> Not being funny to you snake keepers - but I just don't see the appeal of keeping racks upon racks of animals in opaque boxes?
> 
> Maybe thats because i'm used to more display orientated setups?
> 
> No dig just an observation mainly.


Cos they're lovely to watch, they like being in spaces like that, its a practical way to keep them and they're fabulous animals to keep!! :2thumb: 
don't get me wrong vivs are great but I think better for frogs and the like. Other snakes might like a viv better and that's fair enough, but ours are happy in their rubs


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No that's fair enough, I have my frogs to do my nice planted vivs for and to make look awesome especially the dart vivs, I LOVE them.
> 
> The snakes I like because they are good to hold and also cant wait to breed to see what I get. Mine are kept in racks but the boxes are pretty clear so you can still see them. Can't really do as much for a snake as you can with frogs.





furryjen said:


> Cos they're lovely to watch, they like being in spaces like that, its a practical way to keep them and they're fabulous animals to keep!! :2thumb:
> don't get me wrong vivs are great but I think better for frogs and the like. Other snakes might like a viv better and that's fair enough, but ours are happy in their rubs


Thats fair enough


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> gorila glu sucks its crap fot pining up plants


Gorilla glue is brilliant stuff, I will be using this for backgrounds on all my vivs. How thick did you put it on because to pin it you will need a decent thickness of the expanding glue or it will just be like trying to pin onto glass. I used chopped paper clips and didnt have any problems pinning on my moss and climber


----------



## richie.b

stewie m said:


> gorila glu sucks its crap fot pining up plants


it might not be thick enough i find it easy just use cocktail sticks and these go into the gorilla glue no problem once its set


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Awww what a cutie!! :flrt: have you thought of a name for him yet??? Are you still looking for something African? You'll never look back now, I give it a month and you'll at least be talking about getting another one if you haven't got one already! I got my 2nd 10 days after the first, had them almost 3 months and I can't wait to get the next!!! Just don't turn into Amanda....... :whistling2:
> 
> Matt wouldn't you try just once more with a heated head still? I think I would if he was Tongue flicking a lot, it sounds like he is interested? Wilson was like that when he was first with me and we had to make it hotter remember? Just as a wondering...


Nah I think I'll be sticking to this one until I have my own place. Although I do like the Pastels:whistling2:. No name yet either.


He will be going into a nicer set up once he's older detail3r. I think unless you have breeding plans there's no point in keeping them all Racked n RUB'd. Can't really enjoy their beauty.


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> Don't tell me your trying to glue the plants in place?
> 
> Whats the BG material?
> 
> I use garden wire for pinning the plants into the Xaxim.


dont be silly im not that stupid :lol2:

pinning the creeping fig up with wire just dosnt seem to work very well


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Nah I think I'll be sticking to this one until I have my own place. Although I do like the Pastels:whistling2:. No name yet either.
> 
> 
> He will be going into a nicer set up once he's older detail3r. I think unless you have breeding plans there's no point in keeping them all Racked n RUB'd. Can't really enjoy their beauty.


Pastels are awesome, everyone needs at least one pastel in there collection, cant wait to breed mine end of this year to make me some babies:mf_dribble:


----------



## stewie m

richie.b said:


> it might not be thick enough i find it easy just use cocktail sticks and these go into the gorilla glue no problem once its set


didnt work well either it works with broms on cork tho no probs 

i will keep trying the wire seems k in some places i gusse its thick enough in some


----------



## manda88

The only reason I keep my corns in RUBs is because I don't have the room or the funds to have them all in vivs, and if they live happily enough in RUBs then that's fine by me anyway. If I had the money and space for them to all have their own viv then I would, cos I'd like to decorate them all so it's nice a natural for them, but because I'm such a greedy cos and can't stop buying them, I think it's safer for me to just keep them in the RUBs!


----------



## stewie m

just got a cocktail stick in the end of my finger


----------



## detail3r

I need your guys opinion on the harscaping (ignore the plant placement they were just put in there to keep 'em alive for now)










I was thinking the oak branch on the right should be longer right to the top of the viv? Also maybe a few smaller sections on the floor for hiding spots and what not?

Be honest


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think you should have the main branch up the other way?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I think you should have the main branch up the other way?


Done.

Cross-Sections of oak branches further up the viv for climbing oppurtunities?


----------



## richie.b

i think you should leave the root as it is but cut the oak branch up and glue it horizontal on the upper part of the viv for climbing, not enough climbing things for thumbnails


----------



## detail3r

richie.b said:


> i think you should leave the root as it is but cut the oak branch up and glue it horizontal on the upper part of the viv for climbing, not enough climbing things for thumbnails


Yeah i'm planning on increasing the amount of wood up top, just don't want to block too much light from the lower levels.

Using Mworks vivs as my inspiration, really stunning natural vivs (even more so in person).


----------



## sambridge15

My ficus pumilia leaves are going a bit dry and seem less green still has nice growth but the older leaves are dry.  is that normal?


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> My ficus pumilia leaves are going a bit dry and seem less green still has nice growth but the older leaves are dry.  is that normal?


Spray them- they dry out really easily in low humidity- even if the roots are damp enough.


----------



## sambridge15

Ron Magpie said:


> Spray them- they dry out really easily in low humidity- even if the roots are damp enough.


Haha and I though I was overwatering !


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

sambridge15 said:


> My ficus pumilia leaves are going a bit dry and seem less green still has nice growth but the older leaves are dry.  is that normal?


I have found this. It goes a bit thin and dry at the bottom but at the top it is still thicker and bushy. Think it has done the same in Morgans tank as well. Must focus on growing new stuff and then dies off down the bottom a bit.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have found this. It goes a bit thin and dry at the bottom but at the top it is still thicker and bushy. Think it has done the same in Morgans tank as well. Must focus on growing new stuff and then dies off down the bottom a bit.


Mine did that before I switched to a MK system and didnt have to hand mist. Roll on the dual nozzle arriving from Canada for the new viv!


----------



## _jake_

detail3r said:


> I think you two scared him offline, lol.


My internet cut out:whip:



manda88 said:


> Jake you must be super sexy for all these girls to be so excited about your coming (cough) of age. To be honest I just imagine you to look like Jacob from Twilight but not as hench.


Lol really? Don't think I look like him, not as hairy, don't drool and tend to keep my clothes on:lol2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I reckon he's hung like a horse.


Now that would just be painful.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Mine did that before I switched to a MK system and didnt have to hand mist. Roll on the dual nozzle arriving from Canada for the new viv!


My ficus is in my whites tank so doesn't need a listing system, its started to branch out nicely now as well. The climber that's in our dart tank is amazing, it is spreading abd growing so well, not sure what it is but its reasonably big leave and I bought it from richie at pras.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My ficus is in my whites tank so doesn't need a listing system, its started to branch out nicely now as well. The climber that's in our dart tank is amazing, it is spreading abd growing so well, not sure what it is but its reasonably big leave and I bought it from richie at pras.


Hey I never said it was necessary 

But I regularly do 12 / 13 / 14 hour shifts so its a neccesity for decent plant growth in my vivs.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Hey I never said it was necessary
> 
> But I regularly do 12 / 13 / 14 hour shifts so its a neccesity for decent plant growth in my vivs.


Yeah I would get one for my darts tanks if I couldn't spray all the time. Just looked and the climber I have in the darts is ficus saggitaria or something like that.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> My internet cut out:whip:
> 
> 
> Lol really? Don't think I look like him, not as hairy, don't drool and tend to keep my clothes on:lol2:
> 
> 
> *Now that would just be painful*.


Not for a horse :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Or half the girls I know!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I would get one for my darts tanks if I couldn't spray all the time. Just looked and the climber I have in the darts is ficus saggitaria or something like that.


Aye it sucks but tbh the Misting system was one of the cheaper items so its worthwile



Ron Magpie said:


> Not for a horse :whistling2:


What about for a nearly 16 y/o boy?:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> My ficus is in my whites tank so doesn't need a listing system, its started to branch out nicely now as well. The climber that's in our dart tank is amazing, it is spreading abd growing so well, not sure what it is but its reasonably big leave and I bought it from richie at pras.


 
its ficus sagitatta Matt and yes it does grow well ive got it in my terribilis viv and have just taken some cuttings off it


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Or half the girls I know!


Hahahaha, you're painting a good pic of them for us!!


----------



## _jake_

My goldfish are so awesome, just swimming around 8)


----------



## detail3r

Mistking nozzles have arrived - hell yeah.

Hardscaping done too, and for once it's not entirely laughable :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

my dart vivs are looking v good ya no


----------



## detail3r

Can see the ribs on one of the Terribs and yet hes packing the flies away . Panacur time methinks.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> my dart vivs are looking v good ya no


Lets see the pics then:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Lets see the pics then:whistling2:


i will get some wen i have set the lights up


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Can see the ribs on one of the Terribs and yet hes packing the flies away . Panacur time methinks.


That's odd. How bad is it?

My frogs seem to explode in the belly, then the next day it's gone down.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's odd. How bad is it?
> 
> My frogs seem to explode in the belly, then the next day it's gone down.


I noticed that too! Like losing weight really fast if I miss a days feeding? Lets put it this way, im worried - but then im always worried. Hes just wolfed a cricket down. I think its time to power feed - but they are going to RUIN the plants *sigh*.


----------



## stewie m

think im getting brain washed by planting vivs the more i do the more i want to do 

is this typical of planted vivs


----------



## detail3r

This dual MK nozzle just isn't cutting it in the Vert, large dry patches all over the Xaxim panels. Plus the convection pulls the mist up before it reaches the back of the tank - damn.

Time to order a Quad nozzle assembly I reckon.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> This dual MK nozzle just isn't cutting it in the Vert, large dry patches all over the Xaxim panels. Plus the convection pulls the mist up before it reaches the back of the tank - damn.
> 
> Time to order a Quad nozzle assembly I reckon.


I find xaxim needs a real good spray to fully soak up.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I find xaxim needs a real good spray to fully soak up.


Some parts are dark and saturated, some parts haven't yet seen a droplet of water, thats the problem here.

£25 to ship the quad MK nozzle, not bad (I wish I hadn't drilled the hole so close to the front of the tank tbh).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah that's what I get with xaxim. In the end I pushed it all the way down to the viv floor so the drainage layer water would soak up through it a bit. The bottom half is now always wet and I spray the top parts.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah that's what I get with xaxim. In the end I pushed it all the way down to the viv floor so the drainage layer water would soak up through it a bit. The bottom half is now always wet and I spray the top parts.


It looks like i'm going to have to hand spray along with the 8 x 30 secnd bursts a day, and it dries out between mists! (2 hour intervals). Until I order the quad system at least.

On the plus side I needn't have worried about the LED not being strong enough to reach the bottom of the viv, would love to know the PAR readings.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> think im getting brain washed by planting vivs the more i do the more i want to do
> 
> is this typical of planted vivs


 You have been brainwashed by Morgan. He does that.


----------



## Ron Magpie

On a separate note, we haven't heard anything for *ages* about Mattanda's sofa. Did it fit, was it delivered on time, was it the right colour, is it comfy? The Public need to know. In a *big* way.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> You have been brainwashed by Morgan. He does that.


yeah i rekon so


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> On a separate note, we haven't heard anything for *ages* about Mattanda's sofa. Did it fit, was it delivered on time, was it the right colour, is it comfy? The Public need to know. In a *big* way.


:lol2: The sofa is all well and good, it fits, I can't remember if it was delivered on time cos it was ages ago, it was the right colour and it is very comfy! On the other hand, we ordered a headboard for our bed on the 28th and they said it'd take 14-28 days for them to get it in stock, so they've only got until Tuesday for it to turn up on time! I want my freakin' headboard!! :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My sofa was guaranteed delivery before xmas. It came on xmas eve!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

AGHHHHHHHH!!!!

Just got my arcadia pod light through the post but I smashed the bulb!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> AGHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Just got my arcadia pod light through the post but I smashed the bulb!


Just tell the company it turned up smashed and they will send you another one.

They will never know.

Was it for use on your fish tank or frog tanks?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> AGHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Just got my arcadia pod light through the post but I smashed the bulb!


Haha gutted!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fish. I don't want to wait for another!

Will try PAH see if they have replacement bulbs. What a fool.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fish. I don't want to wait for another!
> 
> Will try PAH see if they have replacement bulbs. What a fool.


You can order spare bulbs onlineAquarium Lighting: Arcadia Arc Pod Small Aquariums by zooplus. My local PAH don't sell the Arc tanks so I doubt they would stock the replacement bulbs.


----------



## _jake_

Wooo home from college!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Wooo home from college!


 And it was so peaceful on here today...:whistling2:



@Matt: The fact that Morg published it on an international website might give them a clue!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> And it was so peaceful on here today...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> @Matt: The fact that Morg published it on an international website might give them a clue!


Meh, they won't notice,
Doubt they will be searching for people trying to get new bulbs sent because there one broke. Broken bulbs are very common in the post so they won't think twice.


----------



## stewie m

wish my lid would hurry up and dry


----------



## stewie m

can oak leaves be put stright in or is best to wash them


----------



## jme2049

SOoooo bored! Having a Chinese though so not all bad.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> SOoooo bored! Having a Chinese though so not all bad.


i love chinese


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> i love chinese


Sweet and sour chicken balls and crispy shredded chicken:mf_dribble:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Sweet and sour chicken balls and crispy shredded chicken:mf_dribble:


I LOVE Sweet and sour cantonese style pork / chicken / king prawns!

Can't have it anymore though - got Coeliacs disease:whip:


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> I LOVE Sweet and sour cantonese style pork / chicken / king prawns!
> 
> Can't have it anymore though - got Coeliacs disease:whip:


Just had to google that, sounds horrible mate. 

I will try not to rub it in.


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Just had to google that, sounds horrible mate.
> 
> I will try not to rub it in.


Lol don't worry about it. I still eat the odd thing I shouldn't .... and pay the price for it.

The ONE thing I miss more than anything though is beer and lager.


----------



## sambridge15

Java Moss Vesicularia dubyana 100g Aquatic Plant on eBay (end time 16-Feb-11 11:00:34 GMT) besy java moss iv ever bought! already going green and loads of little plant shoots are starting to apear  good price for how much you get !


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> The ONE thing I miss more than anything though is beer and lager.


Now that's a bad thing:gasp: How about spirits?:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Now that's a bad thing:gasp: How about spirits?:lol2:


Yup I am very partial to liqeurs like Glayva, Drambuie and the like - just not neat spirits like Vodka, Whisky or Brandy.

I do like my cider too - Koppaberg being a favourite


----------



## sambridge15

its all about the beer :notworthy:


----------



## detail3r

sambridge15 said:


> its all about the beer :notworthy:


Well yes - If you can drink it lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dissarono PLS.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Been pretty quiet on here, how is everyone?


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Been pretty quiet on here, how is everyone?


It is quiet. Some might say a bit too quiet...:hmm:


All good this side of the bridge. Boring as hell Saturdays are.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> It is quiet. Some might say a bit too quiet...:hmm:
> 
> 
> All good this side of the bridge. Boring as hell Saturdays are.


Even worse if your working them:devil:

Hows the python? Have you got a name yet?


----------



## jme2049

:lol2:
He's good. Still ain't pooped his rat out yet. He has been Christened Adebiyi, it's Nigerian meaning "royal one". You can probably guess why I chose it


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> He's good. Still ain't pooped his rat out yet. He has been Christened Adebiyi, it's Nigerian meaning "royal one". You can probably guess why I chose it


Yeah he will prob take about 4 days to a week. if you think about it, they have to digest a whole rat:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Went and saw _The Kings Speech_ last night with the boyf and my best friend- it really is as good as the hype! :2thumb: Helena Bonham Carter is awesome.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Only another 2.5 hours left of work:censor:


----------



## manda88

Bored. One of my cresties has a toe with shed still on it :/ his feet are all stick again though now cos he kept almost falling off my fingers the other day.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Bored. One of my cresties has a toe with shed still on it :/ his feet are all stick again though now cos he kept almost falling off my fingers the other day.


Get a cricket tub (old) and put some kitchen roll in there put some warm water on it, then put crestie in for a few mins with lid on.. should help it come off.
Works if my leo's need some help.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Get a cricket tub (old) and put some kitchen roll in there put some warm water on it, then put crestie in for a few mins with lid on.. should help it come off.
> Works if my leo's need some help.


I just put him back in his tub and sprayed him a bit, left him in there for a few mins and it came off so it's all good :2thumb: Will do the damp kitchen towel thing though next time cos I'd imagine it works a bit quicker and is more comfortable to rub your feet on! There were a couple of tiny bits hanging off his toes, I guess they'll just come off by themselves? They weren't around his toes or anything, just hanging off.


----------



## detail3r

I wish this bloody Panacur would hurry up and arrive 

I can't decide what thumbs to go for in the vert either.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Vanzos.

Imi Jeberos, nominat or tarapota.

Jeberos have a bloody loud call.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Vanzos.
> 
> Imi Jeberos, nominat or tarapota.
> 
> Jeberos have a bloody loud call.


Some good choices there. Got the temps up with some insulating and heatpoad to 23 C day and 18 C night - good enough ..... right?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Some good choices there. Got the temps up with some insulating and heatpoad to 23 C day and 18 C night - good enough ..... right?


Sounds good to me, remember this is pretty much as cold as it will be this year.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sounds good to me, remember this is pretty much as cold as it will be this year.


Yeah I think so too, hoping to see the temps slowly rise now.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Yeah I think so too, hoping to see the temps slowly rise now.


Yeah I have had enough of cold weather. It makes reptile keeping that little harder especially amphibs in glass tanks, because glass doesn't hold heat well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Try keeping fire sales when it's 30c.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I have had enough of cold weather. It makes reptile keeping that little harder especially amphibs in glass tanks, because glass doesn't hold heat well.


Agreed. I would love to build a viv like this, which would be MUCH better insulated and is of course STUNNING when grown in :

Construction completed! - Dendroboard


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Agreed. I would love to build a viv like this, which would be MUCH better insulated and is of course STUNNING when grown in :
> 
> Construction completed! - Dendroboard


Moss hanging off the misting nozzles @ stolen.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yeah, I've really noticed the low temps this winter- normally my flat doesn't ever really get cold, but I've had to crank the heating up quite a bit.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Moss hanging off the misting nozzles @ stolen.


Lol. I have chucked a load of temperate mosses into the Vert today, hoping it will take off.

On an annoying side note, the mister doesnt reach the back of the viv because the heat at the top causes the convection current to pull air upwards and out the front vent! So the back and lower left corner are bone dry.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Try keeping fire sales when it's 30c.


Yeah you need to keep them cool dont you. You can't overheat them or they will die won't they.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, I've really noticed the low temps this winter- normally my flat doesn't ever really get cold, but I've had to crank the heating up quite a bit.


Totally agree with you there bud.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Agreed. I would love to build a viv like this, which would be MUCH better insulated and is of course STUNNING when grown in :
> 
> Construction completed! - Dendroboard


That is amazing, would love a room with them all the way around it is awesome.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That is amazing, would love a room with them all the way around it is awesome.


One can dream eh?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Am I right in thinking there is a company that does waterproof heatmats ??

Just throwing some ideas round in my head for a rhino 4x2x2 for my canes but heating it is a downfall if it all works out too expensive.


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> Am I right in thinking there is a company that does waterproof heatmats ??
> 
> Just throwing some ideas round in my head for a rhino 4x2x2 for my canes but heating it is a downfall if it all works out too expensive.


What about heat cables instead? Similar wattage and can be spread over an even further area than heat mats: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> What about heat cables instead? Similar wattage and can be spread over an even further area than heat mats: victory:


I came across a thermostat for those in Homebase yeasterday- couldn't find the actual cables, though:whistling2:

While we were out I bought the boyf his birthday prezzie- a new tank for his ADFs. Ok, so his birthday was 6 months ago, but it's the thought that counts!:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

I just found a baby sal on the bedroom floor! It had morphed and climbed out. It was dry and had some fluff on him but I've got him all hydrated again and seen some movement not much he's probably in shock, but hopefully he'll pull through.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can't catch this bloody frog!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't catch this bloody frog!


Haha! We've just transfered the ADFs- who would have thunk how quick they can be when they want too!:lol2:

They're having a good explore of the new tank now.


----------



## detail3r

Still got temp issues AND humidity issues - dammit.

So I need to drill a second bloody hole into the vert, now its all planted.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Still got temp issues AND humidity issues - dammit.
> 
> So I need to drill a second bloody hole into the vert, now its all planted.


That's what you get for being a pioneer- once you have perfected the system, we will all copy it without the hassles!:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> That's what you get for being a pioneer- once you have perfected the system, we will all copy it without the hassles!:lol2:


 I guess I should just laugh lol. Its weird, as soon as the mist hits the heat from the light it sort of doubles back and never reaches the back of the tank. This tank is going to have 6 nozzles in the end and its footprint is only 12 x 18 lol.

Also thinking of adding a light in the hood primarily for heating, as the LED unit already produces plenty of light.

Also got a migraine - bad times .


----------



## jme2049

I have become totally enamoured with Einaudi's music. Seriously worth a listen if you have never heard it before.

That is all.


----------



## sambridge15

off topic banter almost slipped off the front page


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> off topic banter almost slipped off the front page


???????:gasp:


----------



## manda88

That's cos we're running out of stuff to talk about and people are disappearing


----------



## Ron Magpie

We've def lost a few people lately- Alex, Flanman for example, and others only pop in once in a while.

Maybe the thread is dying out, just like the froggies!:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Boh!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone want my old azureus tank?

85cm x 40xm x 30cm with cabinet to fit. Comes with glass top and exo hood with 3 daylight bulbs. No decor.

£30.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone want my old azureus tank?
> 
> 85cm x 40xm x 30cm with cabinet to fit. Comes with glass top and exo hood with 3 daylight bulbs. No decor.
> 
> £30.


id have loved it buy your sooo far away :bash: im loving my new java moss its got so many other little plants poping out of it


----------



## _jake_

I'm still here, everyone chill.


----------



## sambridge15

numbers are dropping we need more phib keepers!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> id have loved it buy your sooo far away :bash: im loving my new java moss its got so many other little plants poping out of it


I'm 2 hours away ya fanny.


----------



## manda88

Alex tends to disappear and reappear every once in a while, I'm sure he'll be back, and I'm sure Flanny will probably be on a bit more at some point.

Morgan you were in my dream last night, you'd built a huge terrarium which was basically just like a bit between two buildings with some plastic over the top for a roof, with picnic tables and stuff, and we were watching your two leucs hopping about all over the place and then we realised you'd left a huge gap at one end of the enclosure, they'd headed towards it and started attacking each other and then one suddenly just did a huge dive into a little clay pot about 10 metres away and the other followed it. They literally dived in like how you'd dive into a swimming pool. And they were about the size of my hand.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Alex tends to disappear and reappear every once in a while, I'm sure he'll be back, and I'm sure Flanny will probably be on a bit more at some point.
> 
> Morgan you were in my dream last night, you'd built a huge terrarium which was basically just like a bit between two buildings with some plastic over the top for a roof, with picnic tables and stuff, and we were watching your two leucs hopping about all over the place and then we realised you'd left a huge gap at one end of the enclosure, they'd headed towards it and started attacking each other and then one suddenly just did a huge dive into a little clay pot about 10 metres away and the other followed it. They literally dived in like how you'd dive into a swimming pool. And they were about the size of my hand.


Ok



k


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm still here, everyone chill.


 HURRAH! We're saved!:notworthy:


----------



## stewie m

dartfrog do heat cables


----------



## stewie m

why are  Aquariums so expensive


----------



## _jake_

stewie m said:


> why are  Aquariums so expensive


Second hand?


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> Second hand?


yeah there is that but were do i look tryed ebay

dont want yet just planing out my idea seeing how it would work and what i need


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> *yeah there is that but were do i look tryed ebay*
> 
> dont want yet just planing out my idea seeing how it would work and what i need


Classifieds on here, Gumtree carboot sales.

ebay you'd probably have to pick it up. Which can be hard as you don't drive and ebay is like all over the shop.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Classifieds on here, Gumtree carboot sales.
> 
> ebay you'd probably have to pick it up. Which can be hard as you don't drive and ebay is like all over the shop.


my dad and brother drive

want a small corner one big enough for darts


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Er buy mine?


----------



## stewie m

buy your what


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: Quality.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Quality.


what??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> buy your what


What were you just discussing?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> What were you just discussing?


 
i ment what is size and stuff


----------



## manda88

Aquarist Classified Adverts. Buy, Sell and Swap Classified Advertisments: Tropical Fish, Marine, Inverts, Malawi and Tanganyikan Cichlids, Discus, Koi, Tanks & Equipment.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Aquarist Classified Adverts. Buy, Sell and Swap Classified Advertisments: Tropical Fish, Marine, Inverts, Malawi and Tanganyikan Cichlids, Discus, Koi, Tanks & Equipment.


Darlin, don't you know it's rude to interrupt a business talk? :bash:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Darlin, don't you know it's rude to interrupt a business talk? :bash:


Sorry, sir :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Sorry, sir :blush:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I hope you don't mind, I hope you dont mind, I hope you dont mind that i put down in words, how wonderful life is, now your in the world.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I hope you don't mind, I hope you dont mind, I hope you dont mind that i put down in words, how wonderful life is, now your in the world.


I like that song, and I prefer it to Elton's version, loads of people say she's massacred it but I really like it. I also like that Mike Posner song!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I like that song, and I prefer it to Elton's version, loads of people say she's massacred it but I really like it. I also like that Mike Posner song!


 I like the Moulin Rouge version.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Darlin, don't you know it's rude to interrupt a business talk? :bash:


 
Yeah WTF.

Never mess with a man's selling.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I like that song, and I prefer it to Elton's version, loads of people say she's massacred it but I really like it. I also like that Mike Posner song!


You got designer shades, just to hide your face!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> You got designer shades, just to hide your face!


I've got it as my alarm to wake me up, it scared the bejesus out of me this morning cos it just started shouting 'IF I COULD WRITE YOU A SONG TO MAKE YOU FALL IN LOOOOVE!' I was like bolt upright making it shush :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need a spare exo mesh thing. 60 x 45.


----------



## stewie m

any one tryed java moss in a dart viv might buy some as im lazy and cant be arsed to go find some


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need a spare exo mesh thing. 60 x 45.


i need lots of spear parts


----------



## jme2049

Am I the only one who finds Budgetts frogs ugly as sin? They freak me right out.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Am I the only one who finds Budgetts frogs ugly as sin? They freak me right out.


Haha they are ugly but they're adorable at the same time!

Is 'hell' a swear word? I thought it was a place where naughty people go after they die?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha they are ugly but they're adorable at the same time!
> 
> Is 'hell' a swear word? I thought it was a place where naughty people go after they die?


It's about the same as damn. About 15% naughty.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Haha they are ugly but they're adorable at the same time!
> 
> Is 'hell' a swear word? I thought it was a place where naughty people go after they die?


 
I didnt think so why you asking Manda ?

Oh i see now why your asking, 'unbelievable'


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Haha they are ugly but they're adorable at the same time!
> 
> Is 'hell' a swear word? I thought it was a place where naughty people go after they die?


depends what other words u use it with i spose


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Haha they are ugly but they're adorable at the same time!
> 
> Is 'hell' a swear word? I thought it was a place where naughty people go after they die?


It's not at all. Bit ott editing if you ask me.


----------



## pollywog

The word edited out of Manda's post was not hell. If Manda would like reminding of what the word was she may pm me about it.


----------



## manda88

pollywog said:


> The word edited out of Manda's post was not hell. If Manda would like reminding of what the word was she may pm me about it.


I could have sworn I put hell or ?! :blush: If it was something else then I apologise! Did I put the S word? Sorry Pollywoggle!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hahaha busted.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hahaha busted.


I only said the C word that rhymes with slap, apparently it's a swear word!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

All I am going to say is OH DEAR, moderation on this whole site is getting a bit mentle but oh well they make the rules:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yep that's the word we can't use. I don't see that its bad either but as I said, we dont make the rules. I haven't seen it being edited on any other part of the site.

Was a quote here from Morgan but got edited. I really think this is ott


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My post went?


----------



## jme2049

the word in question just means rubbish in my world.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> the word in question just means rubbish in my world.


It means either poo or rubbish in mine! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Whoops sorry:blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hahaha Manda I totally just removed your facebook post, made me look well sad :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Whoops sorry:blush:


Don't be, nobody here is bothered. If you type "the word in question" into search on rfuk it shows thousands of posts that have the word in outside of off topic+18. Better get editing:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Don't be, nobody here is bothered. If you type "the word in question" into search on rfuk it shows thousands of posts that have the word in outside of off topic+18. Better get editing:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hahaha Manda I totally just removed your facebook post, made me look well sad :lol2:


Hahahaha do your real-world friends not know about your secret RFUK addiction?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Hahahaha do your real-world friends not know about your secret RFUK addiction?!


No, only Caroline!

It's not the only forum I go on either!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, only Caroline!
> 
> It's not the only forum I go on either!


Yeah but I bet RFUK has the highest post count, if not then :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah but I bet RFUK has the highest post count, if not then :gasp: :lol2:


Nah about 4. Been on there longer though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

'Carp' is used on the ebay forums.

Also...May be getting a friend for Sphinx this week...Local is getting some in so keeping an eye on when they're delivered and gonna see if they're big enough. 

Oh and just about to make some mulch for my new project...Pachnoda's !!


----------



## manda88

What on earth are pachnodas?!

I've been like a theme park for the animals today, I had one of my cresties on my face earlier and now I have Neo sat on my shoulder watching me type intently.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Neo you suck.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Neo you suck.


Don't anger him, he's wrapped around my neck!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Neo you suck.


Jason orange sucks. Neo is amazing.


----------



## sambridge15

can any 1 tell me the names of some small broms for my new tank? stupid me posted my own viv build rather than that 1 i wanted identified !


----------



## RhianB87

Evening everyone. 

Eve the milk snake got comfy last night by getting into my top and wrapping around my bra strap.... Every so often she stuck her head out, decided it wasnt worth coming out and went back in. Stupid animal!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> What on earth are pachnodas?!












or as they currently are...











New shop opened just before xmas and they stock em 10 grubs for £1.99.
Bought 2 boxes so I can feed a cpl to the canes and let the rest pupate (if they survive...Got some from rick a yr or two ago and they didnt survive long...but now I got leaflitter mulch and rotten wood for em they should be aight)


----------



## andaroo

I had a 5 week break from frogging. I missed them all so much my babies have all grown  and my milk frogs lump has gone and skin has cleared!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> image
> 
> or as they currently are...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> New shop opened just before xmas and they stock em 10 grubs for £1.99.
> Bought 2 boxes so I can feed a cpl to the canes and let the rest pupate (if they survive...Got some from rick a yr or two ago and they didnt survive long...but now I got leaflitter mulch and rotten wood for em they should be aight)


Hmm not loving them very much!! Their colours are cool but they're still bugs!



andaroo said:


> I had a 5 week break from frogging. I missed them all so much my babies have all grown  and my milk frogs lump has gone and skin has cleared!


Great news! Good to see you back!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

I used to have one of these years ago...but it didnt live very long 










I just wanna have a go at breeding em...add a bit of vareity to my canes diet...plus i'm scaling down my mealy colony and morio colony coz i'm simply not feeding them often enough to warrant the faff around...so may aswell try something new :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Two of the roaches I got at PRAS have reached adulthood, so far- one male, one female.:2thumb:

They are superhumungous!


----------



## jme2049

Beetles are cool, freak me out a little though like most insects and spiders an that. I used to be scared of Caterpillars. I probably still am but just don't see them any more, which is kind of lame.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I used to have one of these years ago...but it didnt live very long
> 
> image
> 
> I just wanna have a go at breeding em...add a bit of vareity to my canes diet...plus i'm scaling down my mealy colony and morio colony coz i'm simply not feeding them often enough to warrant the faff around...so may aswell try something new :2thumb:


Oooh they're going to be food? I remember at PRAS or Kempton there was an ice cream tub full of leaf litter and I saw something move in it, so I prodded a leaf out of the way and the BIGGEST BUG I'VE EVER SEEN appeared and tried to kill me. It was actually enormous. And I touched it!!!


----------



## Exocoetidae

I didn't use all my grubs once and literally ended up with a box of the most beautiful beetles! Beauty and the beast within one animal!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Oooh they're going to be food? I remember at PRAS or Kempton there was an ice cream tub full of leaf litter and I saw something move in it, so I prodded a leaf out of the way and the BIGGEST BUG I'VE EVER SEEN appeared and tried to kill me. It was actually enormous. And I touched it!!!


It was like a scene from a horror movie! We all had to gather round and prise it off of her! People were running around and screaming!









Not really.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> It was like a scene from a horror movie! We all had to gather round and prise it off of her! People were running around and screaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.


Hahaha I can picture it in my head to this day....I cry myself to sleep about it.


----------



## REDDEV1L

hahaha

Well I finally got off my butt and did something constructive today. Well, TWO things actually.....

Made the teeny toad a new tank and set it up....Not too sure how he'll take the coco, but we'll see. It's quite a bit bigger, you can see his old tank in the background. Hope he likes it. (and more to the point...Hope the mesh is small enough to stop FF escaping)










and also did the pachnodas mulch bucket...lol
Forgot I had this tank sat under my bed empty so put it to good use...I wet it a bit more and the leaves are alot more mulchy in person than the pics show so hopefully it'll do.


----------



## stewie m

im glad i dicded aganst doin the racking 

fed up with doin vivs not doin any more


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> im glad i dicded aganst doin the racking
> 
> fed up with doin vivs not doin any more


Why's that dude?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Why's that dude?


just cant be botherd fed up with my new one


----------



## jme2049

I know how you feel. 
When I was doing a tank last year it done my head in. The amount of times I ripped of expanding foam. Now I haven't even got anything in that tank.:devil:
Going to make a false bottom out of it with a reservoir underneath.


----------



## stewie m

mines just crap front is soaking with condensation has been for 4 days u wipe it it comes back got white fury muld on one of the cork pieces and i dont no if and how long my birds nest fern will last its looked better and dont no if it will servive


----------



## detail3r

So yeah - I broke my new laptop in 3 weeks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Warranty?


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> mines just crap front is soaking with condensation has been for 4 days u wipe it it comes back got white fury muld on one of the cork pieces and i dont no if and how long my birds nest fern will last its looked better and dont no if it will servive


Don't worry about the mould. I had mould on a piece of cork and just kept scraping it off. Can you change the cork for some other wood? Bird's nest fern should be ok it's probably still getting used to the change in environment.

Just stick at it bud you'll sort it eventually.:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Don't worry about the mould. I had mould on a piece of cork and just kept scraping it off. Can you change the cork for some other wood? Bird's nest fern should be ok it's probably still getting used to the change in environment.
> 
> Just stick at it bud you'll sort it eventually.:2thumb:


i used cork as i had loads spear and was easy to pin broms to 

im more consernd with the condensation wen i got it in my toad tank i put more holes in the lid nd it worked i dont want to put more holes in this as i dont now weather it will keep the humidety in


----------



## stewie m

got wind


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> got wind


 Thank you for that detail.

Dude, new tanks take time- sooner or later you hit the combination of things that work. For example, as it turned out, the begonias in my Asian toad tank could not cope with being squished on a regular basis- so their naked pots are out- while the pothos/scindapsis/whatever is thriving to the point of madness. The same plant is struggling at best in the cane toad tank. In my golden treefrog tank, the Helxine is taking longer than I hoped to regrow (but then it *had* been under snow for two weeks before I put clumps into the viv), and the Ficus has lost 75% of its leaves- but is putting up lots of new shoots. Even at this stage, I'm not sure which plants will actually thrive, and which 'look' will work best- but that's half the fun!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Thank you for that detail.
> 
> Dude, new tanks take time- sooner or later you hit the combination of things that work. For example, as it turned out, the begonias in my Asian toad tank could not cope with being squished on a regular basis- so their naked pots are out- while the pothos/scindapsis/whatever is thriving to the point of madness. The same plant is struggling at best in the cane toad tank. In my golden treefrog tank, the Helxine is taking longer than I hoped to regrow (but then it *had* been under snow for two weeks before I put clumps into the viv), and the Ficus has lost 75% of its leaves- but is putting up lots of new shoots. Even at this stage, I'm not sure which plants will actually thrive, and which 'look' will work best- but that's half the fun!:2thumb:


ficus is that a creeping fig the one in my fbt tank is growing farly well 

hope the ones in the dary vivs grow just as well thes are better more bushy the ones in my fbt tank is just 3 storks 

all my plant in the whites and fbt's are doin well 

my birds nest fern has looked better been in a pot for months went a little bit ethy but gone a bit wired no i put in the viv hoping it just needs time to adapt and will recover


----------



## Ron Magpie

No, it's a variety of benjamina called 'Kinky':lol2:- hopefully it will grow into a minature tree.


----------



## jme2049

Anyone know where to get that plastic egg crate stuff?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Anyone know where to get that plastic egg crate stuff?


i got some from ebay bout 6 quid


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> No, it's a variety of benjamina called 'Kinky':lol2:- hopefully it will grow into a minature tree.


ohhhhhhh ok


----------



## stewie m

this is the egg crate i brought 

FILTER GRID EGG CRATE KOI/FISH TANK/POND/MARINE S on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 12:53:22 GMT)


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> this is the egg crate i brought
> 
> FILTER GRID EGG CRATE KOI/FISH TANK/POND/MARINE S on eBay (end time 07-Feb-11 12:53:22 GMT)


Cheers stu, I didn't think of ebay.:bash:

Ideally I want 45cm² but this could work. 
Nice one:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Cheers stu, I didn't think of ebay.:bash:
> 
> Ideally I want 45cm² but this could work.
> Nice one:2thumb:


no worrys ,mate 

far as i now its standard size when i was looking for some the same size keept coming up over and over


----------



## jme2049

I just ordered it now. I'll make it work in a 45cm exo.


----------



## Bearnandos

Maybe you can find freebie large plastic crates from local greengrocer...well thats what I started using after someone here suggested mushroom crates which I got free and worked really well for my false bottom vivs. Works just as well as egg crate in vivs.
BTW....Hey Everyone


----------



## stewie m

if i can convince my self to do one more dart viv that will have fulse bottem with water feture


----------



## jme2049

Bearnandos said:


> Maybe you can find freebie large plastic crates from local greengrocer...well thats what I started using after someone here suggested mushroom crates which I got free and worked really well for my false bottom vivs. Works just as well as egg crate in vivs.
> BTW....Hey Everyone


HUH your back! :welcome:Home.

I used a mushroom crate in my fbt tank. I've ordered it off ebay now so it will have to do:lol2:

Thinking about it, it could work I have one anyway with the dogs treats in so I might use that.


----------



## Bearnandos

jme2049 said:


> HUH your back! :welcome:Home.
> 
> I used a mushroom crate in my fbt tank. I've ordered it off ebay now so it will have to do:lol2:


Hiya :2thumb:
Kinda back.....just started work again so been really busy......so busy that I need to downsize my frogs and geckos :gasp:
Ahhh it is nice to be back.....even if it is only for a few hours lol.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bearnandos said:


> Hiya :2thumb:
> Kinda back.....just started work again so been really busy......so busy that I need to downsize my frogs and geckos :gasp:
> Ahhh it is nice to be back.....even if it is only for a few hours lol.


OMG, downsizing your dart collection. I have just started my collection of darts. So far I have leucs and Ranitomeya Fantastica 'vaderos'.


----------



## Bearnandos

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> OMG, downsizing your dart collection. I have just started my collection of darts. So far I have leucs and Ranitomeya Fantastica 'vaderos'.


Have 14 vivs of dartfrogs at the moment :whistling2: so when I have to travel - would be too worried about them. So how you liking darts??


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> OMG, downsizing your dart collection. I have just started my collection of darts. So far I have leucs and Ranitomeya Fantastica 'vaderos'.


It's Varadero, dear.

Nice to see you back, Legs!! How've you been?


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> It's Varadero, dear.
> 
> Nice to see you back, Legs!! How've you been?


Hey Manda!
Psshhh lack of sleep coz the male mossy keeps calling and the female is playing very hard to get lol.
My knob tails keep hiding their eggs...so by the time I remember to look for them...the eggs have dried up  The other geckos keep breeding but just have not had the time to breed anymore pets at the moment.
Arrrgggg work really takes up alot of time lol.


----------



## stewie m

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

got this stuck in my head 

YouTube - little shop of horrors mean green mother scene


----------



## manda88

Bearnandos said:


> Hey Manda!
> Psshhh lack of sleep coz the male mossy keeps calling and the female is playing very hard to get lol.
> My knob tails keep hiding their eggs...so by the time I remember to look for them...the eggs have dried up  The other geckos keep breeding but just have not had the time to breed anymore pets at the moment.
> Arrrgggg work really takes up alot of time lol.


Aww I guess that's one of the drawbacks of having so many animals! Bloomin' things hiding their eggs, what a pain. Shame to hear you're having to downsize though  I think mine and Matt's collection has just about tripled since the last time you were on!


----------



## Bearnandos

manda88 said:


> Aww I guess that's one of the drawbacks of having so many animals! Bloomin' things hiding their eggs, what a pain. Shame to hear you're having to downsize though  I think mine and Matt's collection has just about tripled since the last time you were on!


Ouch lol...
My marine tank looks like a natural disaster......oh well at least my vivs looks great >.<


----------



## manda88

Bearnandos said:


> Ouch lol...
> My marine tank looks like a natural disaster......oh well at least my vivs looks great >.<


Have you been away or just haven't had the time to sort it? Marine tanks are mental, they're stunning to look at but sooooo much maintenance, a friend of ours just got rid of his recently cos it was so much hassle, I think there was something wrong with the system or something cos the fish kept dying.
Good to hear that the vivs all look good!! :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bearnandos said:


> Have 14 vivs of dartfrogs at the moment :whistling2: so when I have to travel - would be too worried about them. So how you liking darts??


Reall liking darts, I need more, more. We have 5 vivs, two cresties, and 14 or 15 snakes. So our house just has sooo many reptiles and vivs everywhere. Its great. We sold our mossy frogs because they were making so much noise. Both males humping each other.


----------



## Bearnandos

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Reall liking darts, I need more, more. We have 5 vivs, two cresties, and 14 or 15 snakes. So our house just has sooo many reptiles and vivs everywhere. Its great. We sold our mossy frogs because they were making so much noise. Both males humping each other.


My female Bichon keeps humping my female Shih Tzu.....luckily it ain't noisy lol.

Will be taking pics of the darts I need to downsize soon just incase you maybe interested as you live close as I would not be willing to ship them.


----------



## manda88

Bearnandos said:


> My female Bichon keeps humping my female Shih Tzu.....luckily it ain't noisy lol.
> 
> Will be taking pics of the darts I need to downsize soon just incase you maybe interested as you live close as I would not be willing to ship them.


Oh god don't tempt us :lol2: Matt, the rack you need to build, make it so it can support the weight of vivs!!


----------



## sambridge15

:2thumb:yay this sections getting busy again


----------



## jme2049

I just butchered my face with a cut throat. Stupid me:bash:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I just butchered my face with a cut throat. Stupid me:bash:


I'm so glad I'm not a boy, I don't think I'd be able to handle having to shave my face. Would be fun to have a willy though.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not a boy, I don't think I'd be able to handle having to shave my face. Would be fun to have a willy though.


:lol2: Fair play you are random as f:censor:k. 
I always wanted a set of mammaries.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Fair play you are random as f:censor:k.
> I always wanted a set of mammaries.


Haha I know, I'm pretty weird. Are mammaries boobies?

I'm watching The Last Exorcism, a girl has just killed a poor little kitty by mashing it with a camera, it's horrible!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Haha I know, I'm pretty weird. Are mammaries boobies?
> 
> I'm watching The Last Exorcism, a girl has just killed a poor little kitty by mashing it with a camera, it's horrible!


Yep, I haven't seen that yet. Don't really appeal to me somehow.


This is what I'm going to try and recreate with my now empty tank. Fingers crossedYouTube - Dart Frog vivarium

Anyone know if he's on this forum?


----------



## tomwilson

jme2049 said:


> Yep, I haven't seen that yet. Don't really appeal to me somehow.
> 
> 
> This is what I'm going to try and recreate with my now empty tank. Fingers crossedYouTube - Dart Frog vivarium
> 
> Anyone know if he's on this forum?


thats an awesome little viv. i've been thinking about doing something with expanding foam either for my tiger sal or i've been thinking about maybe some FBT's but i'm not sure if its safe to use under water


----------



## jme2049

tomwilson said:


> thats an awesome little viv. i've been thinking about doing something with expanding foam either for my tiger sal or i've been thinking about maybe some FBT's but i'm not sure if its safe to use under water


Once it's cured and you've sealed it's fine. I got pics in on my profile of my fbt build.


----------



## tomwilson

jme2049 said:


> Once it's cured and you've sealed it's fine. I got pics in on my profile of my fbt build.


i saw your thread on that one when i was searching for threads on using expanding foam last night, it's very good


----------



## stewie m

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: whats alll this random stuff about boobies and willys


----------



## _jake_

It's my birthday tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tomwilson

_jake_ said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


16? happy birthday jake


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> It's my birthday tomorrow! Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


HAPPY (early) BIRTHDAY DUDE!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Happy Birthday Jake:cheers:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Shut up Jake.


----------



## furryjen

Happy Birthday Jake! Christ now you're old.....watch out for those girls :whistling2:
Have a lovely day: victory:


----------



## manda88

Happy birthday Jake!! Have a fabulous day, try not to catch any STD's on your first day : victory:


----------



## chulainn

just came back from the best 5th n 6th party ever !!!!!!!!!!!!


now skins you just cant beat it 

ps anyone from bristol?


----------



## manda88

chulainn said:


> just came back from the best 5th n 6th party ever !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> now skins you just cant beat it
> 
> ps anyone from bristol?


5th & 6th party, as in kids 5th and 6th birthdays? Wasn't that thrilled by last night's Skins to be honest.


----------



## _jake_

chulainn said:


> just came back from the best 5th n 6th party ever !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> now skins you just cant beat it
> 
> ps anyone from bristol?


I live in Bristol, it was awesome going 'been there' 'walked past that' :lol2:

Thanks for all the Bday wishes guys:no1:


----------



## chulainn

yeah this series dosent look to hot 


duno if you mean the same its like a giant drinking party for the last two years of the school(grammar)

lucky you i would run on steal all there stuff and be away like the wind


----------



## jme2049

Watched it last night not sure if I can get into this series, but I was like that when they changed everyone last time round.
I miss Effy:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Watched it last night not sure if I can get into this series, but I was like that when they changed everyone last time round.
> I miss Effy:flrt:


I didn't like her much after she went mental:no1::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I didn't like her much after she went mental:no1::lol2:


Are you nuts! She was hotter then.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Are you nuts! She was hotter then.


i prefer sane girls:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> i prefer sane girls:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: Each to there own.


----------



## _jake_

Nothing like a girl who wants to kill you in your sleep, true love! LOL


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Nothing like a girl who wants to kill you in your sleep, true love! LOL


Yep sounds about right.


What's everyone up to this weekend then?
I'm off out with the boys wetting the babies heads as they say. My brother and a mate have recently had babies so we're all out tonight:lol2:
Hooters for some much and a perv:mf_dribble: then for a few drinks:whistling2:


----------



## chulainn

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Each to there own.


jake how could you not like her or is panda more your thing?

haha


----------



## _jake_

chulainn said:


> jake how could you not like her or is panda more your thing?
> 
> haha


In real life the actress who plays her, asked my cousion out:lol2:


----------



## manda88

There's a Hooters near you, Jamie?!?! The only one I know on in the UK is Nottingham! Can you buy the t-shirts from there?

And in answer to your question, tomorrow me and Matt are going with our friend to see a racoon breeder in Portsmouth cos he's decided he wants one, and on Sunday we're going out for lunch with Matt's mum and sister, and then going to see another friend and her horse cos she wants me to take pics of him for her.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> There's a Hooters near you, Jamie?!?! The only one I know on in the UK is Nottingham! Can you buy the t-shirts from there?
> 
> And in answer to your question, tomorrow me and Matt are going with our friend to see a racoon breeder in Portsmouth cos he's decided he wants one, and on Sunday we're going out for lunch with Matt's mum and sister, and then going to see another friend and her horse cos she wants me to take pics of him for her.


SHUT UP!!! You're getting a '****':lol2: That's so awesome.


Yep there's a new Hooters in Cardiff in the fancy new shopping centre they have loads of restaurants there. All chains though no character to any of it.:devil:

Sounds like a lovely weekend


----------



## furryjen

OMG where are you going to Hooters??? I have to say though bet it's not like it is in America.... I went to the one in Troy, its tacktastic and I flippin' LOVED it!!! :no1:


----------



## jme2049

chulainn said:


> jake how could you not like her or is panda more your thing?
> 
> haha


I also liked Cassie who was in the 1st series she was very pretty:flrt:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> OMG where are you going to Hooters??? I have to say though bet it's not like it is in America.... I went to the one in Troy, its tacktastic and I flippin' LOVED it!!! :no1:


What's Troy? Helen of Troy?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> SHUT UP!!! You're getting a '****':lol2: That's so awesome.
> 
> 
> Yep there's a new Hooters in Cardiff in the fancy new shopping centre they have loads of restaurants there. All chains though no character to any of it.:devil:
> 
> Sounds like a lovely weekend


Good God no, we're not getting one! It's our friend that wants one, cos we mentioned something about people owning them literally last weekend, so he's decided that he wants one.
If they do girl's vest tops with Hooters on them, will you buy me one??? I want one like this

HOOTERS T-SHIRT VEST TOP ALL SIZES NEW 8 10 12 14 16 18 Plain 18 on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 22:17:42 GMT)

But not in size 18, otherwise I'd just buy it off ebay, but 18's too big.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I also liked Cassie who was in the 1st series she was very pretty:flrt:


Are you blind? She was a mong!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Good God no, we're not getting one! It's our friend that wants one, cos we mentioned something about people owning them literally last weekend, so he's decided that he wants one.
> If they do girl's vest tops with Hooters on them, will you buy me one??? I want one like this
> 
> HOOTERS T-SHIRT VEST TOP ALL SIZES NEW 8 10 12 14 16 18 Plain 18 on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 22:17:42 GMT)
> 
> But not in size 18, otherwise I'd just buy it off ebay, but 18's too big.


:lol2: I'll ask for you. So you want a white vest size 18?


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> What's Troy? Helen of Troy?


:lol2: No!! Troy is in Michigan, the OH and I went there when we went to Detroit last June. Hooters is the bomb.


and ps. Cassie was a dog. ACTUAL dog.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Are you blind? She was a mong!


She's right up my street. Especially if she's anything like the character.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: I'll ask for you. So you want a white vest size 18?


Haha no, you turd! Size 12, please


----------



## jme2049

You're both very wrong.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> You're both very wrong.


Mmm, because THIS is attractive!

Google Image Result for http://eatingfastfood.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/cassie.jpg

She's much much MUCH nicer looking in real life, I'll give her that.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Mmm, because THIS is attractive!
> 
> Google Image Result for http://eatingfastfood.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/cassie.jpg
> 
> She's much much MUCH nicer looking in real life, I'll give her that.


That's a bad picture. She can look much better.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> That's a bad picture. She can look much better.


Teehee! Yeah she can, and I purposely chose that pic cos it was awful to be fair. There are some decent ones if you search for her on google. I loved Freddie from the last series, even though he was a skinny little rake with tiny niplets.


----------



## jme2049

Weird.

Every one loved Freddie. He dead though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wtf.?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Weird.
> 
> Every one loved Freddie. He dead though.


It's cos he was hot in a strange way, I hated that episode, I was so angry at the horrible man that killed him! I'm glad Cook went in and beat him up or whatever it was that he did. The last series was actually really good, so hopefully this series will live up to it. I wasn't that wild on last night's episode but I guess it's cos it's new characters and stuff, I'll watch them anyway probably, see if there's any new hotties. So far all the guys are rank.


----------



## jme2049

:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Last nights was poo. I doubt they would of dabbed mdma an ran round a shopping centre stealing stuff. It was a bit too unreal.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Last nights was poo. I doubt they would of dabbed mdma an ran round a shopping centre stealing stuff. It was a bit too unreal.


If it was me, I'd be hugging cheese and rolling on the conveyor belts.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> If it was me, I'd be hugging cheese and rolling on the conveyor belts.


I tend to try and ride statues at 7am.


----------



## stewie m

i like shemales


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i like shemales


Hobbies:

Cars
Frogs 
Ladyboys


----------



## jme2049

Shemales is it? :lol2::lol2::lol2:


My uncle has a thai mrs and she calls me a ladyboy. Not sure why?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might get smashed tonight.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Shemales is it? :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> My uncle has a thai mrs and she calls me a ladyboy. Not sure why?


dont now wy i said that out loud


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hobbies:
> 
> Cars
> Frogs
> Ladyboys


u forgot the models


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> dont now wy i said that out loud


It's ok your secret is safe with us. Just better hope ya dad don't join the forum:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> u forgot the models


Model ladyboys? Well if you're guna roger a bloke best make sure he's a look I guess.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> It's ok your secret is safe with us. Just better hope ya dad don't join the forum:lol2:


erm yeah 

you forgot my rent boy hobbie:gasp:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Model ladyboys? Well if you're guna roger a bloke best make sure he's a look I guess.


 
model cars 

any lady boy will do there all the same but bigger the better


----------



## manda88

Yeah the unrealisticness is a bit OTT with Skins, that's one of the things I don't like about it, and I'm one of those people who hates drugs and stuff so I get annoyed when there's loads of drug taking in it too :lol2: I'm a bit of a goodie two shoes in real life.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Yeah the unrealisticness is a bit OTT with Skins, that's one of the things I don't like about it, and I'm one of those people who hates drugs and stuff so I get annoyed when there's loads of drug taking in it too :lol2: I'm a bit of a goodie two shoes in real life.


Yeah it is just a bit:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Yeah the unrealisticness is a bit OTT with Skins, that's one of the things I don't like about it, and I'm one of those people who hates drugs and stuff so I get annoyed when there's loads of drug taking in it too :lol2: I'm a bit of a goodie two shoes in real life.


what is this skins rubish i dont watch tv 

only football and motor racing mostley


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> what is this skins rubish i dont watch tv
> 
> only football and motor racing mostley


It's a show about a bunch of college kids running round going to parties and getting smashed on drugs an booze. But last few series people have been killing an it's gotten a bit too OTT.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> It's a show about a bunch of college kids running round going to parties and getting smashed on drugs an booze. But last few series people have been killing an it's gotten a bit too OTT.


ohhhhh ok 

shemale porn sounds more intresting


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> ohhhhh ok
> 
> shemale porn sounds more intresting


:lol2: Keep your sordid fantasies in the +18.:devil:


----------



## stewie m

ohhh ok


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah the unrealisticness is a bit OTT with Skins, that's one of the things I don't like about it, and I'm one of those people who hates drugs and stuff so I get annoyed when there's loads of drug taking in it too :lol2: I'm a bit of a goodie two shoes in real life.


LOL.

I'm lucky I'm a changed man!


----------



## stewie m

any one now how long a 7 meter 50w heat cable will take to heat up


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL.
> 
> I'm lucky I'm a changed man!


Ooh have you changed your filthy ways? I saw your thread a while back in 18+ about certain herbs and was a bit :gasp:! Have you stopped now then? If so, then yay I like you even more now!


----------



## manda88

Oh and Stewie, did you mean Shameless when you said shemales??


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Oh and Stewie, did you mean Shameless when you said shemales??


erm yeah quit poserbly :blush::lol2:

never seen shameless dont want to looks crap


----------



## _jake_

Lol the college in skins is the sports centre of my college. Theres posters around already for extras for the next series. Hmmmm.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Ooh have you changed your filthy ways? I saw your thread a while back in 18+ about certain herbs and was a bit :gasp:! Have you stopped now then? If so, then yay I like you even more now!


I like to experience many different things. I haven't touched drugs in about 3.5 years. I've been suffering from CFS for 2.5.

I've been drinking and tried to spray foam a tank. FAIL.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I like to experience many different things. I haven't touched drugs in about 3.5 years. I've been suffering from CFS for 2.5.
> 
> I've been drinking and tried to spray foam a tank. FAIL.


What's CFS?

Hooters was a no no:whip:

Turned out the person who was supposed to book never did, and we just drank instead. Some drunk lady said I had a nose like Ceasar to which I weren't too sure was a compliment or not but she liked me anyways:lol2:

Good night on a whole taxi driver tried to steal me though when the boys done a runner and left me in the back on my own:devil:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> What's CFS?
> 
> Hooters was a no no:whip:
> 
> Turned out the person who was supposed to book never did, and we just drank instead. Some drunk lady said I had a nose like Ceasar to which I weren't too sure was a compliment or not but she liked me anyways:lol2:
> 
> Good night on a whole taxi driver tried to steal me though when the boys done a runner and left me in the back on my own:devil:


Chronic Fatige Syndrom / ME?

Lmao should of come to the one in bristol, they wouldn't of kidnapped you, probably kill you. Has that murderer been caught yet??


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Chronic Fatige Syndrom / ME?
> 
> Lmao should of come to the one in bristol, they wouldn't of kidnapped you, probably kill you. Has that murderer been caught yet??


:lol2: You're just lazy jake!


Yep you should know this it's local news. If I ever killed someone they would never find the body.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: You're just lazy jake!
> 
> 
> Yep you should know this it's local news. If I ever killed someone they would never find the body.


I'd be one of those sick physcos who sends parts of their body to different houses!:mf_dribble:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'd be one of those sick physcos who sends parts of their body to different houses!:mf_dribble:


Nah more likely to get caught.

I would keep the parts and roll around in them in the bath tub:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

But even if i'm caught, I wont be forgotten anytime soon! Maybe not the bath, but an outdoor swimming pool. Cuz then you could make waves and see all the floating limbs bashing into eachother!


----------



## jme2049

Made me chuckle last night.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cut my damn lip shaving.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cut my damn lip shaving.


I cut my face with a cut throat razor a fer days ago stung like hell.




YouTube - Big Booty Bitches KKK Manbungo mix.(Official Spoof parody Video)


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cut my damn lip shaving.


Use wax down there next time:whistling2:


----------



## chulainn

_jake_ said:


> Lol the college in skins is the sports centre of my college. Theres posters around already for extras for the next series. Hmmmm.


 
eh get moving now i would love to be in it


----------



## manda88

Jake, Jamie, you're both mental discussing what you'd do with people you've murdered!
Morgan, good for you! 
Went to see the raccoon lady today, she had loads of funny animals like skunks, coatamundis (not sure if that's spelt right), sugar gliders (which I now MUST have!!!) and pygmy hedgehogs. The raccoons were HUGE and seem like quite a lot of work, not something that I'd really want tbh. Sugar gliders on the other hand are frickin' adorable and I need some.


----------



## _jake_

Lol.


----------



## stewie m

so tired


----------



## Ron Magpie

This thread has taken a dark turn, lately! If I murdered anybody or took any drugs you'd never know...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

id murder a cup of tea


----------



## stewie m

*sup homies hong kong stewie in da house *

*all the fellas in da house say yo *

*all da ladyz in da HOUSE say hay *

*piece out holla *


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> *sup homies hong kong stewie in da house *
> 
> *all the fellas in da house say yo *
> 
> *all da ladyz in da HOUSE say hay *
> 
> *piece out holla *


:lol2:

Someone's had their coffee today:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Someone's had their coffee today:2thumb:


i drink tea yo 

not had coffee in ages 


word


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: 

How's the viv? Solved your condensation probs yet?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> How's the viv? Solved your condensation probs yet?


nah not yet thorugh about using a aqerium air pump to blow some air round the viv and glass but dont think it will work dont think it power full enough to blow enough air round but might try it


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> nah not yet thorugh about using a aqerium air pump to blow some air round the viv and glass but dont think it will work dont think it power full enough to blow enough air round but might try it


No harm in trying.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> No harm in trying.


just set it up


----------



## stewie m

air pump is f:censor:ing crap on the the verge of saying sod it and givin up

dont think i will bother with dart vivs


----------



## sambridge15

you guys ever tried "crunk juice"


----------



## stewie m

stewie m said:


> *sup homies hong kong stewie in da house *
> 
> *all the fellas in da house say yo *
> 
> *all da ladyz in da HOUSE say hay *
> 
> *piece out holla *


i guess there are no fellas and ladyz in the house


----------



## manda88

I got two more whites today! Remember those ones in a thread by tomkinsm (?) that he was going to pay £80 for the pair? I got those two for £40 cos they looked so unhappy, I thought one of them was dead until it opened it's little eyes! So yeah I bought them. They've been there for probably around 6 months now and they're just so cute, apparently a customer brought them in because they couldn't look after them properly, and they were calcium deficient so I've given them about a million calcium covered crickets which they've wolfed down. One of them has been calling already!










His lower jaw is a bit funny so I assume that's from the calcium deficiency


















This one likes to walk backwards for some reason!









No names as of yet, but they're happily sitting in their faunarium at the warm end, they won't be introduced to my other three until they've had their quarantine time and until they're big enough not to be eaten by the beast that is Archie!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay Manda: The Florrie Nightingale of frogs! :lol2:

Your flat must be nearly as packed as mine! 


The boyf and I went out yesterday and got another pair of ADFs for his new tank. it's interesting to see the contrast between the two new ones (relatively skinny and very shy, although they were two of the best out of the selection available) and the two established (pleasingly plump, confident to the point that they will venture onto your hand in the tank for food). We may get one more pair, if these two settle in ok.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay Manda: The Florrie Nightingale of frogs! :lol2:
> 
> Your flat must be nearly as packed as mine!
> 
> 
> The boyf and I went out yesterday and got another pair of ADFs for his new tank. it's interesting to see the contrast between the two new ones (relatively skinny and very shy, although they were two of the best out of the selection available) and the two established (pleasingly plump, confident to the point that they will venture onto your hand in the tank for food). We may get one more pair, if these two settle in ok.


I'll take a photo of our lounge later and post it on here for you to see, Diglett and the cresties are in our bedroom so I can't be bothered to take pics of them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh I messed up. I spray foamed the white's tank but now where do I out the heat mats? All 3 sides are covered with either cork or foam.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh I messed up. I spray foamed the white's tank but now where do I out the heat mats? All 3 sides are covered with either cork or foam.


 Gonna have to be underneath, then.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh I messed up. I spray foamed the white's tank but now where do I out the heat mats? All 3 sides are covered with either cork or foam.


Well we have all 3 of our sides covered and have a big heat mat. Although ours is only coco fibre. How warm is your flat?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well we have all 3 of our sides covered and have a big heat mat. Although ours is only coco fibre. How warm is your flat?


Warm. I'm pretty sure just under the lights it's around 26/27 anyway. But at night time it drops to 17c ish....

A heat cable could be run over the background I guess, haven't siliconed anything yet.

Our bedroom is warmer just because it's carpeted, but I couldn't have them in the room as they'd keep us awake.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Warm. I'm pretty sure just under the lights it's around 26/27 anyway. But at night time it drops to 17c ish....
> 
> A heat cable could be run over the background I guess, haven't siliconed anything yet.
> 
> Our bedroom is warmer just because it's carpeted, but I couldn't have them in the room as they'd keep us awake.


heat cable could be a good idea


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, it's just matts are so much easier.

On the bottom could work, I'll try and see what this 11 x 11 does.


----------



## manda88

The heat'll probably still get through, just the mat will feel really hot when you touch it directly. As Matt said, we've got coco fibre or whatever it's called on our whites tank and the heat gets through fine.
Do you promise to love the froggies when you get them? They like to walk backwards, and one of them has been croaking already!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> The heat'll probably still get through, just the mat will feel really hot when you touch it directly. As Matt said, we've got coco fibre or whatever it's called on our whites tank and the heat gets through fine.
> Do you promise to love the froggies when you get them? They like to walk backwards, and one of them has been croaking already!


I'm worried about the one with the bad jaw, what if he gets sick?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm worried about the one with the bad jaw, what if he gets sick?


It's not a bad jaw really, I'll take some pics for you when I get home. He won't get sick, it looks the same as everyone elses jaw except a tiny bit more of his lower lip sticks out. Have you looked at the pics? What you see is how it looks, they said it's cos the last owners didn't give them any calcium or vits, so every feed I give them from now is going to be dusted to make them happy!
It was the one with the jaw that was croaking as well!


----------



## manda88

I won't be offended if you dont want them, morgy, I'd be more than happy to keep them for myself, I just thought I'd ask  Flanman is going to be selling his two at some point I think, and I know he wants them to go to someone he knows and likes, you could always ask him? His two are huge and gorgeous! It's totally up to you which ones you go for, cos if you take mine then i'll probably take flans!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I won't be offended if you dont want them, morgy, I'd be more than happy to keep them for myself, I just thought I'd ask  Flanman is going to be selling his two at some point I think, and I know he wants them to go to someone he knows and likes, you could always ask him? His two are huge and gorgeous! It's totally up to you which ones you go for, cos if you take mine then i'll probably take flans!


I would like them. I'm just not convinced in a month you'll want to part with them :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I would like them. I'm just not convinced in a month you'll want to part with them :lol2:


Amanda says - You know me too well!! To be honest I don't know if I'll be able to part with them either...I've only had them a day and I love them already haha. I'm not lying when I say I want you to have them, in fact I DO want you to have them, just be prepared for me to cry when I hand them over :lol2: I'm about to take some more pics for you, and I'm about to feed them, they're both greedy pigs!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Also Morgan, I am going to get some magnolia leaves for both tanks. one is a 40x40x40 and the other one is the same but 10cm longer. How many do you think I will need?


----------



## jme2049

Anyone seen this>90 Gallon Dart Frog Vivarium - DialUp Warning - - Chameleon Forums It's amazing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Also Morgan, I am going to get some magnolia leaves for both tanks. one is a 40x40x40 and the other one is the same but 10cm longer. How many do you think I will need?


I had a pack of 50 leaves, it covered one 80 x 40 easily and most of another the same size.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had a pack of 50 leaves, it covered one 80 x 40 easily and most of another the same size.


Awesome, ordered a pack of 50. Thanks. Are the leucs enjoying there extra space then?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Anyone seen this>90 Gallon Dart Frog Vivarium - DialUp Warning - - Chameleon Forums It's amazing.


ditto

would love a corner tank like that


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had a pack of 50 leaves, it covered one 80 x 40 easily and most of another the same size.


Did you gorilla glue the back of your whites tank?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, ordered a pack of 50. Thanks. Are the leucs enjoying there extra space then?


It seems so, they're out and about more. The azzies have gone shy after the move, I'm sure they'll be out soon enough.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just shed....


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just shed....
> 
> image


He is very nice. I want one of these eventually. He is growing nicely.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He's a great snake. A little nervy at times, but once out he's fine. Ridiculous feeding response, sometimes before I've got the tongs down to his level he's striking.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just shed....
> 
> image


You cracked out the black bedsheets, I see! Do you have any black shirts? You can get decent pics on them too, just my thing that I use is bigger.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, but he wouldn't sit still, plus they were all creased anyway!


----------



## manda88

Yeah it's impossible trying to get them to stay still, especially my bigger corns, they just want to investigate! Surprisingly the hatchlings are quite good with it and just sit there wondering what the hell the huge box thing is that I'm shoving in their faces!
Speaking of photography though, I took this pic yesterday and thought I'd share it as it made me lol.










And just some cute ones


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just shed....
> 
> image


Very nice. I like the reflective colour on him.



manda88 said:


> Yeah it's impossible trying to get them to stay still, especially my bigger corns, they just want to investigate! Surprisingly the hatchlings are quite good with it and just sit there wondering what the hell the huge box thing is that I'm shoving in their faces!
> Speaking of photography though, I took this pic yesterday and thought I'd share it as it made me lol.
> 
> image
> 
> And just some cute ones
> image
> 
> image


Just :lol2: 
Cute.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mouth is HUGE.


----------



## stewie m

the middle pic looks like wearing lippy


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2: Thats what Bertie looks like when he's about to bite me! funny things..


----------



## manda88

I didn't even realise I'd got those pics until I looked at them later, cos it does it so quickly I thought I'd missed! They're so cute.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

its pretty quiet in here at the moment, wheres all the conversation gone?


----------



## jme2049

I'm ill.

Have a fever and threw up this morning.:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> I'm ill.
> 
> Have a fever and threw up this morning.:lol2:


Not nice! Hope you're better soon.

@Matt: You know, *some *of us have jobs to do...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

I want some Nutella. Hope you feel better Jamie Wamie. Maybe Nutella will make you better.

Oh and Ron, jobs, shnobs, RFUK is more important!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My kangaroo, zebra and camel meat is here! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

umm zebra meat very nice!


----------



## jme2049

For all you frog science nerds out there!BBC - Earth News - Frogs re-evolved lost lower teeth
Can't be arsed with a new thread so do one:devil:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My kangaroo, zebra and camel meat is here! :2thumb:


Where'd you get that from?! I can't imagine zebra will be very nice, horse meat is tough as anything and really stringy! I've not eaten it myself but I have stabbed a slab of shoulder when I was at college, and it was really REALLY hard to get the knife through!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Not nice! Hope you're better soon.
> 
> @Matt: You know, *some *of us have jobs to do...:whistling2:





Morgan Freeman said:


> My kangaroo, zebra and camel meat is here! :2thumb:


I have work to do as well, its just I can multi-task.

I want to try Kangaroo, Ostrich meat is AMAZING, you should try and get some of that.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Girlie is late for her interview- can't be that desperate for housing...


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Girlie is late for her interview- can't be that desperate for housing...


Clearly! God I'd never turn up late for an interview, and even if I did I'd at least have the courtesy to call and say I'm running late. When she turns up, tell her to clear off!


----------



## stewie m

yo hong kong stewie back in da house how iz every one yar i iz tired init


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> yo hong kong stewie back in da house how iz every one yar i iz tired init


Why do you keep talking like this? :eek4:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Been in bed all day :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Been in bed all day :2thumb:


Lucky b:censor:d. I have been in work all day. It is going pretty slowly as well because its not very busy. Have you got a day off today then?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Lucky b:censor:d. I have been in work all day. It is going pretty slowly as well because its not very busy. Have you got a day off today then?


Yeah booked off cos my meat was being delivered, got holiday to use up before end of march!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Why do you keep talking like this? :eek4:


dunno


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> dunno


Pinch, punch FIRST DAY OF THE MONTH!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pinch, punch FIRST DAY OF THE MONTH!


indeed init


----------



## stewie m

put a heat bulb in my tank to see if i can dry it out a bit woundering if i made it to wet


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just get some frogs already!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just get some frogs already!


who me


----------



## stewie m

got condensation in the dranage layer


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just get some frogs already!


how times have changed :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

sambridge15 said:


> how times have changed :lol2:


but i like morgs idea vivs and no frogs


----------



## _jake_

anyone know where to get some small plantlings of Spiderplants or similiar?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> anyone know where to get some small plantlings of Spiderplants or similiar?


Stop being a tramp and buy a whole plant.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stop being a tramp and buy a whole plant.


 
whats wrong with tramps


----------



## _jake_

Where the feck do you buy plants from??


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> Where the feck do you buy plants from??


some one who sells plants:whistling2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Jake - try Dawn (AnythingWithAShell)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-live-plant-variegated-spider-plantlets.html


----------



## stewie m

hello any one there????

i said *HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO HELLO *

Man it that qiute every thing ecos


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just watched a vid of me and my family in Florida when I was 9. Brings back lots of happy memories, but now I feel a bit sad that i'll never expirence the 'magic' if you know what I mean..again .. when you are a child you want to be a 'grown up' but when you're an adult you sometimes want to be a kid again. 
On a side note my clothing choice was awful... leopard print trousers :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> how times have changed :lol2:


It's a bit like ex-smokers...:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

DF plants suck.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> DF plants suck.


Some do.

I was waiting for you to come back, you're familiar with pressurised co2 systems right?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Some do.
> 
> I was waiting for you to come back, you're familiar with pressurised co2 systems right?


Indeed, Rana order on its way now.

Yeah I know a bit, whats up?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Indeed, Rana order on its way now.
> 
> Yeah I know a bit, whats up?


I've been looking at fire extinguisher systems, ever tried one? I'm just not sure I'm confident enough to try it.

I've been looking at this aswell....

Google Translate


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just watched a vid of me and my family in Florida when I was 9. Brings back lots of happy memories, but now I feel a bit sad that i'll never expirence the 'magic' if you know what I mean..again .. when you are a child you want to be a 'grown up' but when you're an adult you sometimes want to be a kid again.
> On a side note my clothing choice was awful... leopard print trousers :gasp::lol2:


Haha I know what you mean, some of the stuff my mum used to dress me and my sisters in....*shudder*

On another note, someone else crashed into our car this morning! Fantastic!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've been looking at fire extinguisher systems, ever tried one? I'm just not sure I'm confident enough to try it.
> 
> I've been looking at this aswell....
> 
> Google Translate


That link only sends me to the homepage bud, gotta product name? I have used metal pressurized canister systems yeah, but not actual fire extinguishers? 

When broken down, they are actually very simple, and its all about finding the optimum bubbles per minute that suit your setup.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> That link only sends me to the homepage bud, gotta product name? I have used metal pressurized canister systems yeah, but not actual fire extinguishers?
> 
> When broken down, they are actually very simple, and its all about finding the optimum bubbles per minute that suit your setup.


Yeah I have a diffuser, bubble counter, drop checker already....I've been using nano pressurised but they are RUBBISH.

That link, it's a £120 co2 system. 500g bottle, reg, solenoid and all the rest. All the full systems here seem to be over £200.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

"*CO2 System / glass reactor + solenoid + 500g bottle*"


----------



## detail3r

That looks exactly the same as my much more expensive JBL profi system which us still collecting dust. Even the diffusor looks the same!


----------



## manda88

By the way Morgan, your whites are really dumb, Matt went in this morning to find that one of them had tried to commit suicide by eating paper towel, he literally pulled about an inch and a half worth of it out of it's mouth, and then I fed it a cricket and it tried to eat it's own fingers :lol2: they are SPECIAL! You have to give them really great names, like Hob and Nob.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> That looks exactly the same as my much more expensive JBL profi system which us still collecting dust. Even the diffusor looks the same!


Exactly. Hopefully shipping isn't too much.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> By the way Morgan, your whites are really dumb, Matt went in this morning to find that one of them had tried to commit suicide by eating paper towel, he literally pulled about an inch and a half worth of it out of it's mouth, and then I fed it a cricket and it tried to eat it's own fingers :lol2: they are SPECIAL! You have to give them really great names, like Hob and Nob.


Aren't all white's retards?

Bubz and Mcnulty.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Aren't all white's retards?
> 
> Bubz and Mcnulty.


Pretty much, but these ones are extra special, they are sure to bring you many laughs! You should get them another friend too that bosses them about. The one that tried to eat itself still flips onto it's back sometimes, but I don't think it's anything to worry about cos it immediately rights itself and then looks embarrassed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Pretty much, but these ones are extra special, they are sure to bring you many laughs! You should get them another friend too that bosses them about. The one that tried to eat itself still flips onto it's back sometimes, but I don't think it's anything to worry about cos it immediately rights itself and then looks embarrassed.


No, bubz and omar.


----------



## jme2049

Hey Manda I saw on fb that a preggers woman smashed into you? Is everything ok? (with her I mean obv.:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## _jake_

stewie m said:


> some one who sells plants:whistling2:


To 
Plantman?


Stephen P said:


> Jake - try Dawn (AnythingWithAShell)
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...6-live-plant-variegated-spider-plantlets.html


Oooo thankyou!:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Qouth the raven.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, bubz and omar.


They're rubbish names



jme2049 said:


> Hey Manda I saw on fb that a preggers woman smashed into you? Is everything ok? (with her I mean obv.:Na_Na_Na_Na


Yes she did! And yeah I think she was fine, I made sure her bump was ok! She's got an appointment with her midwife today so at least she'll be checked out and stuff. I wasn't angry with her at all cos I felt bad for her, she was really nice! She was quite shaken up though, bless her. I've discovered there's a bit more damage to my car than I thought though so I'm gonna take it to a garage later for them to give me an estimate. It was so hard for me to keep my hands off her bump, I was so close to just grabbing it and being like WOW! Hahaha. One of my friends is pregnant and she could probably do me for harrassment cos I am constantly rubbing her tummy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They're not if you watch The Wire.


----------



## manda88

The woman at my work who can't pronounce anything calls it The Wah. I've never seen it. You should call them Mac and Horatio after the people from CSI New York and Miami.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> They're rubbish names
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did! And yeah I think she was fine, I made sure her bump was ok! She's got an appointment with her midwife today so at least she'll be checked out and stuff. I wasn't angry with her at all cos I felt bad for her, she was really nice! She was quite shaken up though, bless her. I've discovered there's a bit more damage to my car than I thought though so I'm gonna take it to a garage later for them to give me an estimate. It was so hard for me to keep my hands off her bump, I was so close to just grabbing it and being like WOW! Hahaha. One of my friends is pregnant and she could probably do me for harrassment cos I am constantly rubbing her tummy.


RUN MATT RUN!

:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> The woman at my work who can't pronounce anything calls it The Wah. I've never seen it. You should call them Mac and Horatio after the people from CSI New York and Miami.


No I probably shouldn't.


----------



## Ron Magpie

:censor:ing Orange 'Mobile Broadband'- officially the worst :censor:ing dongle provider in the entire :censor:ing world! I've spent most of the :censor:ing afternoon just trying to get back online, and the connection is still :censor:!

[Censored for the benefit of young users, ie FlakeyJakey]


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who uses Dongles? They are useless, all of them.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> RUN MATT RUN!
> 
> :lol2:


Haha I actually don't want my own kids any time soon, but for some reason I'm obsessed with other people's bumps...:hmm:



Morgan Freeman said:


> No I probably shouldn't.


Party pooper.



Ron Magpie said:


> :censor:ing Orange 'Mobile Broadband'- officially the worst :censor:ing dongle provider in the entire :censor:ing world! I've spent most of the :censor:ing afternoon just trying to get back online, and the connection is still :censor:!
> 
> [Censored for the benefit of young users, ie FlakeyJakey]


I'm scared!!


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> :censor:ing Orange 'Mobile Broadband'- officially the worst :censor:ing dongle provider in the entire :censor:ing world! I've spent most of the :censor:ing afternoon just trying to get back online, and the connection is still :censor:!
> 
> [Censored for the benefit of young users, ie FlakeyJakey]


I can legally put my winky about!:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who uses Dongles? They are useless, all of them.


I don't have a land line or a TV, so I'm stuck with them.


@Manda: You've met me! You know I'm not scary! (Much).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't have a land line or a TV, so I'm stuck with them.
> 
> 
> @Manda: You've met me! You know I'm not scary! (Much).


Get a landline. Don't make calls if you're worried about the expense.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I can legally put my winky about!:no1:


I mean this in the nicest possible way, but legal or not, I *really* don't want to see your winky. Or you putting it about.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way, but legal or not, I *really* don't want to see your winky. Or you putting it about.


You protest too much! :gasp:

All in favour of Jake's woodle say AYE.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way, but legal or not, I *really* don't want to see your winky. Or you putting it about.


Who said I was going too? Or through the interwebs:gasp: Just stating that its legal to do so!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't have a land line or a TV, so I'm stuck with them.
> 
> 
> @Manda: You've met me! You know I'm not scary! (Much).


I actually had to think about where I'd met you for a minute, and then I was like ohhh yeeeeah! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

I don't really want to see Jake's wang either I'm afraid, no offence! I just want to see what you look like!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a landline. Don't make calls if you're worried about the expense.


I resent paying for the 'rental'. I haven't had a landline for years.


----------



## _jake_

My attempt at humour was obviously a fail. 

When Ron said that he 'censored because im young' I just thought that now im 16 I can legaly have sex, so I found it funny.:blush: I won't audition to go on Live at the Apollo:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I resent paying for the 'rental'. I haven't had a landline for years.


So do I. But in all honestly it's worth paying just to have decent broadband.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> My attempt at humour was obviously a fail.
> 
> When Ron said that he 'censored because im young' I just thought that now im 16 I can legaly have sex, so I found it funny.:blush: I won't audition to go on Live at the Apollo:whistling2:


Dude, you are cool and you are funny. You still seem impossibly young to me, but that's 'cos I'm like, a 1000 years old!
:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

16?????

im 25 26 in apr why dose that make me feel old


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> 16?????
> 
> im 25 26 in apr why dose that make me feel old


Because you are still ridiculously young!:lol2: I actually had a bit of a crisis on my 25th birthday, thinking:'Isn't it about time you grew up and got respectable?' It took me all morning to realise this wasn't going to happen...:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

i havnt grown up eaither


----------



## jme2049

Gutted Stu you're a quarter of a century old, soon to be older:lol2:

What's all this talk of jakey boys wang?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Gutted Stu you're a quarter of a century old, soon to be older:lol2:
> 
> What's all this talk of jakey boys wang?


thanx for that you arse :lol2::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> thanx for that you arse :lol2::lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

Doris off of Gavin & stacey is dead!
I loved that old woman especially in high hopes she was the funniest old lady ever.
You English will never know


RIP Margaet John.
YouTube - Oh Doris, Wheres the salad?


----------



## _jake_

Lol she is awesome! Hopefully im coming over to barry in the summer, you know! 8)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nevermind.

I ordered a replacement bulb and was sent the whole unit by mistake. WIN.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> I ordered a replacement bulb and was sent the whole unit by mistake. WIN.


Awesome, is that a T5 unit or is it the weird compact led thingy.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Lol she is awesome! Hopefully im coming over to barry in the summer, you know! 8)


Why on earth would you want to do that?
"hopefully" :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Why on earth would you want to do that?
> "hopefully" :lol2:


I want to buy stuff from the shop on the seafront:no1:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I want to buy stuff from the shop on the seafront:no1:


Serious? why? It's all tat.

BTW nessa don't really work in the games arcade either:gasp:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Serious? why? It's all tat.
> 
> BTW nessa don't really work in the games arcade either:gasp:


Just because lol! She doesn't. It's all lies!:gasp: I just don't know whats real anymore:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Just because lol! She doesn't. It's all lies!:gasp: I just don't know whats real anymore:whistling2:


:lol2: Are you really coming over here? Want some fire sals?


----------



## manda88

Morgy Porgy Lorgy Smorgy, I think the frogs are both male cos I've seen one croaking his little heart out, and I saw the other with it's throat inflated ever so slightly last night, neither have thumb pads though yet cos they're still young. They're so cute!! I'm looking forward to when you have them though cos I want you to appreciate the cuteness!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morgy Porgy Lorgy Smorgy, I think the frogs are both male cos I've seen one croaking his little heart out, and I saw the other with it's throat inflated ever so slightly last night, neither have thumb pads though yet cos they're still young. They're so cute!! I'm looking forward to when you have them though cos I want you to appreciate the cuteness!!


When do you want me to has them? Could I pick them up? There's no point in using courier as you're not far away.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> When do you want me to has them? Could I pick them up? There's no point in using courier as you're not far away.


You can have them whenever you like! They're just sat on top of the snake rack with a heat mat, happily nomming crickets throughout the day. They haven't got any UV though cos they're in a faunarium. That's fine for you to pick them up, it means you can meet all the animals!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You can have them whenever you like! They're just sat on top of the snake rack with a heat mat, happily nomming crickets throughout the day. They haven't got any UV though cos they're in a faunarium. That's fine for you to pick them up, it means you can meet all the animals!


Don't be rude, Matt's your boyfriend.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't be rude, Matt's your boyfriend.


:lol2: you douche. We'd be happy to deliver them if it's easier for you?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :lol2: you douche. We'd be happy to deliver them if it's easier for you?


Up to you.


----------



## jme2049

Who here likes biscuits? Ever tried the caramel mcvities chocolate digestives? They are the best ever.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Up to you.


Nooo don't start with that! :whip: Did you want to get them sooner then? When's the tank going to be ready?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Who here likes biscuits? Ever tried the caramel mcvities chocolate digestives? They are the best ever.


Yes I have and I disagree, chocolate HobNobs are the best!


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Who here likes biscuits? Ever tried the caramel mcvities chocolate digestives? They are the best ever.


They are pretty goddamn awesome, however I'm rather partial to a Fox's Crunch with the fruit and nuts in or a good ol' party ring.
Can't go wrong with an orange party ring.....:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> They are pretty goddamn awesome, however I'm rather partial to a Fox's Crunch with the fruit and nuts in or a good ol' party ring.
> Can't go wrong with an orange party ring.....:2thumb:


Party rings:lol2: I didn't think they still made them.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Are you really coming over here? Want some fire sals?


I think so, with the family! Just a day trip kinda thing! And maybe: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Nooo don't start with that! :whip: Did you want to get them sooner then? When's the tank going to be ready?


Dunno, whenever I can find a lid.

Silicone's on the way then it's pretty much it bar sorting temps.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Choc hobnobs or ginger biskwoits.


----------



## stewie m

i like chocolet nobs and the carermel digestives


----------



## stewie m

pink finger wafers


----------



## _jake_

Im so pissed off! Wanted to buy a games console for when im bored and couldn't be arsed wasting £150+ on one and then a further £30 for a game so just nabbed a Ps2 from my uncle. He's lost all the games/cords/controllers so couldn't test it at the time but got it anyway and spent £70 on accessories for it. Most of the stuff has arrived so thought I'd set it up and it wont read games!! Says 'Game read error' and tried all the online tutorials to fix it with no luck. Major waste of money or buy another from ebay or something Also got a freeview box so I can watch TV upstairs, still waiting on the ariel so I can flipping use it LOL. Damn I hate online shopping sometimes.


----------



## stewie m

my ps2 dose that must be a comon thing


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dunno, whenever I can find a lid.
> 
> Silicone's on the way then it's pretty much it bar sorting temps.


Ah ok cool, well just let me know when you're ready and you can have them!


----------



## sambridge15

_jake_ said:


> Im so pissed off! Wanted to buy a games console for when im bored and couldn't be arsed wasting £150+ on one and then a further £30 for a game so just nabbed a Ps2 from my uncle. He's lost all the games/cords/controllers so couldn't test it at the time but got it anyway and spent £70 on accessories for it. Most of the stuff has arrived so thought I'd set it up and it wont read games!! Says 'Game read error' and tried all the online tutorials to fix it with no luck. Major waste of money or buy another from ebay or something Also got a freeview box so I can watch TV upstairs, still waiting on the ariel so I can flipping use it LOL. Damn I hate online shopping sometimes.


really you can get a 360 for like 60£ second hand and using play traders pay about 3-15£ per game thats how i ended up with over a 100 :crazy:


----------



## sambridge15

stewie m said:


> my ps2 dose that must be a comon thing


yea its called time :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

sambridge15 said:


> yea its called time :lol2:


it worked fine till i got my 360 witch i got wen it first came out didnt use the ps2 for months let some one have it and it just didnt play most of the games only a couple


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> really you can get a 360 for like 60£ second hand and using play traders pay about 3-15£ per game thats how i ended up with over a 100 :crazy:


Sam why do you put the pound sign behind the number is it a new youth thing im missing or just something you do, just curious thats all :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Is that site in your sig yours Richie?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, he mentioned he was going to call his vivs "rainforest vivs" when I went down.


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> Is that site in your sig yours Richie?


 
Yer its my new site im working on its still early days yet, will be adding more stuff as the weeks go by also got to add a shopping cart to make life easier, problem is im to old for all this computer stuff :blush:


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> Yer its my new site im working on its still early days yet, will be adding more stuff as the weeks go by also got to add a shopping cart to make life easier, problem is im to old for all this computer stuff :blush:


Looking good so far.:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> Looking good so far.:2thumb:


Why thank you, a friend of mine just moved his petshop and has a spare room above it so im going to be using that to make the vivs which is much easier, and its across the road from my glass suppliers sorted : victory:


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, he mentioned he was going to call his vivs "rainforest vivs" when I went down.


Ive got my posh new domed stickers to go on the vivs as well now, same as the picture on the home page of my website :mf_dribble:


----------



## jme2049

When I'm ready for darts I'll make sure I order from you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I need another bloody viv.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need another bloody viv.


i want another but cant be arsed any more


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need another bloody viv.


 
well you knew that was going to happen, you still got to get terribilis to keep the other half happy :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i want another but cant be arsed any more


Ha :lol2:

I know the feeling, but all mine are going well atm. I've got lots on, still adding plants to the dart vivs, finishing whites and I'm still messing with the fish tank.

Plus maybe an outdoor viv.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha :lol2:
> 
> I know the feeling, but all mine are going well atm. I've got lots on, still adding plants to the dart vivs, finishing whites and I'm still messing with the fish tank.
> 
> Plus maybe an outdoor viv.


I want to do more. Its awesome, I have just received my order from dartfrog today and added my magnolia leaves into the tank. I really like it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They're much better than oak right?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> They're much better than oak right?


Yeah, I have mixed in the oak leaves as well but do like the larger leaves.


----------



## RhianB87

To the FBT owners out there

Has anyone elses gone particularly horny over the last few days? Mine havent stopped trying to mate each other (2 boys I would like to add...) I am not sure if its because its been nicer weather or they just feel quite frisky at the moment!


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> To the FBT owners out there
> 
> Has anyone elses gone particularly horny over the last few days? Mine havent stopped trying to mate each other (2 boys I would like to add...) I am not sure if its because its been nicer weather or they just feel quite frisky at the moment!


Past couple of weeks mine have been calling like crazy. Horny lil buggers!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> To the FBT owners out there
> 
> Has anyone elses gone particularly horny over the last few days? Mine havent stopped trying to mate each other (2 boys I would like to add...) I am not sure if its because its been nicer weather or they just feel quite frisky at the moment!


nope mine are still the same lazy qiut non active diserpionting toads


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ha :lol2:
> 
> I know the feeling, but all mine are going well atm. I've got lots on, still adding plants to the dart vivs, finishing whites and I'm still messing with the fish tank.
> 
> Plus maybe an outdoor viv.


all mine are doin well sorted out the condensation in my dart viv as much as poss air pump seems to work fairly well so yeah im happy with it there my best vivs and didnt want the condensation to riun it havnt stop 100% but it reduced it a fair bit 

might do another viv at some point but not for a while


----------



## detail3r

Rana rock.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Rana rock.


Want a rana viv £30?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Want a rana viv £30?


I'm making all my own vivs now.

Gotta start my viv stack for the geckos this month.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Want a rana viv £30?


Fire sals?


----------



## sambridge15

richie.b said:


> Sam why do you put the pound sign behind the number is it a new youth thing im missing or just something you do, just curious thats all :2thumb:


just something i seem to do: victory: guess its because when i type i always type the number first and im to lazy to change it

edit also when you think about it you dont say thats pounds 5 please so why type it £5 ? wonder how that ever came about.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Fire sals?


Huh??


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Huh??


Would you be interested in swapping the viv for fire sals?

But then I suppose you'd have to get another viv lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Would you be interested in swapping the viv for fire sals?
> 
> But then I suppose you'd have to get another viv lol


Ahhhhh man. I would but I don't have the cash to build the outdoor viv, even if I decide to do it.

I'll consider other swaps, but you'd have to come collect it? You could always buy the other tank and stand to make it worth your trip! :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ahhhhh man. I would but I don't have the cash to build the outdoor viv, even if I decide to do it.
> 
> I'll consider other swaps, but you'd have to come collect it? You could always buy the other tank and stand to make it worth your trip! :2thumb:


Yeah mate that's the only problem collection, can't drive and no one willing to drive me, Ah well worth a try.:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

So bored. Can't wait for the rugby tonight when we kick your asses! Anyone watching it?

My mate watched me feed my snake last night an screamed. lol


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> So bored. Can't wait for the rugby tonight when we kick your asses! Anyone watching it?
> 
> My mate watched me feed my snake last night an screamed. lol


Rugby is boring. Your friend must be female! She must be educated into the world of awesome animals ie reptiles. Any animal she currently owns must be sold in order for her to make room for frogs and snakes.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Rugby is boring. Your friend must be female! She must be educated into the world of awesome animals ie reptiles. Any animal she currently owns must be sold in order for her to make room for frogs and snakes.


Or set-up a 5ft aquarium fully planted with almond leaves and lots of bogwood then have about 20 Dwarf Puffers:no1:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Or set-up a 5ft aquarium fully planted with almond leaves and lots of bogwood then have about 20 Dwarf Puffers:no1:


Fish don't really do anything for me, although puffers are awesome. Why isn't your dog in your sig?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Rugby is boring. Your friend must be female! She must be educated into the world of awesome animals ie reptiles. Any animal she currently owns must be sold in order for her to make room for frogs and snakes.


It's a boy/man? :lol2: He has a malamute but he would never get rid of him now.
But yeah he is a b!tch. All my mates think i'm weird.


----------



## _jake_

Meh, mum gave her away  Apparently college and her being ill wasn't the best thing for her or us. I was devastated


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> It's a boy/man? :lol2: He has a malamute but he would never get rid of him now.
> But yeah he is a b!tch. All my mates think i'm weird.


Haha a boyman. He's a big girl for screaming at your tiny royal!! Why do your mates think you're weird? I'm surprised they're not like WHOA A SNAKE THAT'S SO COOL, usually guys think they're cool cos they're 'scary'.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Meh, mum gave her away  Apparently college and her being ill wasn't the best thing for her or us. I was devastated


OMG that's awful, I'm so sorry, I had no idea  I'm really sorry Jake


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> OMG that's awful, I'm so sorry, I had no idea  I'm really sorry Jake


It's okay, was a few weeks ago now. Probably the best for her as she's living with someone whos kept mals/huskies for years. Couple of days after I found out that my brother had been letting our cat out during her season, so unfortunantly have kittens to look forward too:devil:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Haha a boyman. He's a big girl for screaming at your tiny royal!! Why do your mates think you're weird? I'm surprised they're not like WHOA A SNAKE THAT'S SO COOL, usually guys think they're cool cos they're 'scary'.


They think it's weird that I like frogs/reps and like to do gardening :lol2:. Doesn't really bother me as they're good mates and know me well enough understand that this is how I am. I just think that they don't see the things I see in the same light.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> It's okay, was a few weeks ago now. Probably the best for her as she's living with someone whos kept mals/huskies for years. Couple of days after I found out that my brother had been letting our cat out during her season, so unfortunantly have kittens to look forward too:devil:


Sorry about the 'mute jake. Get rid of the cat. They're nowt but trouble the [email protected]!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> It's okay, was a few weeks ago now. Probably the best for her as she's living with someone whos kept mals/huskies for years. Couple of days after I found out that my brother had been letting our cat out during her season, so unfortunantly have kittens to look forward too:devil:


That's cool that she's gone somewhere who knows what they're doing and stuff, I'd hate to sell a pet to someone who has no idea!! At least you know she'll be well looked after  Will you get to go and see her? And kittens!! Yay!! Everyone loves kittens!



jme2049 said:


> They think it's weird that I like frogs/reps and like to do gardening :lol2:. Doesn't really bother me as they're good mates and know me well enough understand that this is how I am. I just think that they don't see the things I see in the same light.


Gardening?! Like planting little pink flowers and then standing back and admiring your work? That's what my mum does :lol2: Do you want to become a gardener?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Sorry about the 'mute jake. Get rid of the cat. They're nowt but trouble the [email protected]!


My cat is actually amazing, got lots of character:2thumb: Yesterday was sat at the dining table with my mum and she was sat opposite me on a chair with her head resting on the table. Was hilarious!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> That's cool that she's gone somewhere who knows what they're doing and stuff, I'd hate to sell a pet to someone who has no idea!! At least you know she'll be well looked after  Will you get to go and see her? And kittens!! Yay!! Everyone loves kittens!


She's a friend of my dad/stepmum so has promised to bring her down every few weekends when I'm there which is cool!


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> She's a friend of my dad/stepmum so has promised to bring her down every few weekends when I'm there which is cool!


Aw that's good then, at least you still get to give her cuddles!!


----------



## _jake_

Nothing wrong with gardening, at college I share a few lessons with the horticulture lot and some of them I wouldn't expect to be gardeners I thought they were all going to be very camp :lol2: I'm helping my dad build a pond soon, yay, more fish lol


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> That's cool that she's gone somewhere who knows what they're doing and stuff, I'd hate to sell a pet to someone who has no idea!! At least you know she'll be well looked after  Will you get to go and see her? And kittens!! Yay!! Everyone loves kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> Gardening?! Like planting little pink flowers and then standing back and admiring your work? That's what my mum does :lol2: Do you want to become a gardener?


Not like that and I wouldn't want to do it as a job i'd end up resenting it. I like putting stuff out for birds and I've dug 2 ponds in the last few years for fish and frogs. Where as my mates would rather not do stuff like that. They're all like check my Iphone or whatever.



_jake_ said:


> My cat is actually amazing, got lots of character:2thumb: Yesterday was sat at the dining table with my mum and she was sat opposite me on a chair with her head resting on the table. Was hilarious!


Ok maybe some cats are good but the ones by me are evil.


----------



## jme2049

Are you 2 doing the cricket sized tub vivarium challenge?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Nothing wrong with gardening, at college I share a few lessons with the horticulture lot and some of them I wouldn't expect to be gardeners I thought they were all going to be very camp :lol2: I'm helping my dad build a pond soon, yay, more fish lol


I want a pond so bad. Can't believe my mum filled mine in.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Are you 2 doing the cricket sized tub vivarium challenge?


Maybe if I had a cricket tub lol! Used to have so many was swimming in them and as soon as my reps go I have none, damn.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want a pond so bad. Can't believe my mum filled mine in.


Fill her in?:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Fill her in?:whistling2:


I was going to say that but it could of been taken a number of ways :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I was going to say that but it could of been taken a number of ways :lol2:


I hesitated for a while:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Gardening = movement, therefore I don't like it.

I might do the cricket tub thing, I know Matt is, and mine will probably just end up looking like his!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I was going to say that but it could of been taken a number of ways :lol2:


*blank face*


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> *blank face*


Sorry :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*forgiving face*


----------



## _jake_

I really want some sort of rep/phib/insect thinnnngs! Might get some ADFs once my fish pass!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> I really want some sort of rep/phib/insect thinnnngs! Might get some ADFs once my fish pass!


Goldfish are dull.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Goldfish are dull.


The ones in my pond are pretty cool. I want to make it bigger though and throw a sturgeon in there.


----------



## _jake_

Goldfish are awesome!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want ghost Koi.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Koi make me hungry.

I like gardening, and nobody ever called me camp- not twice, anyway! :whistling2:


Cats are cool, but Jake, you need to get her done, soonest!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have camp moments.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have camp moments.


Yeah, but that's 'cos you're sussed. :no1:


----------



## stewie m

i like cod with my chips 

and on the end of my rod fishing rod that is 

we have gold fish and koi in our pond


----------



## jme2049

My damn little cousin was in my room last night messing round with my Adebiyi while I was out. I only fed him Thursday an like to leave him a while to digest his meal in peace an he apparently had him out of the RUB. Worst of all he didn't even lock the clips so he could of got out, luckily he never but my cousin is having a beating nonetheless:devil:.

Too hungover not in the mood to find out people been messing about in my room. 
Rant over, and relaxeace:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> My damn little cousin was in my room last night messing round with my Adebiyi while I was out. I only fed him Thursday an like to leave him a while to digest his meal in peace an he apparently had him out of the RUB. Worst of all he didn't even lock the clips so he could of got out, luckily he never but my cousin is having a beating nonetheless:devil:.
> 
> Too hungover not in the mood to find out people been messing about in my room.
> Rant over, and relaxeace:


I would go MENTAL if someone did that to any of my animals, they'd never hear the end of it!! How old is your cousin? When you say 'little' I'm imagining they're like 8.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I would go MENTAL if someone did that to any of my animals, they'd never hear the end of it!! How old is your cousin? When you say 'little' I'm imagining they're like 8.


He's 14 he's had gecko's and a Garter snake before but never really looked after them and now has nothing. He can't look after his own animals I sure as hell don't want him near mine when I'm not around. Amanda trust me he's having a beating:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Thats the reason I had a lock on my door...to keep my little bro out.
Until one day my mum decided to close the door when I was out, not realising I couldn't open it from the outside. Lots of swearing and kicking the door in ensued..lol


I'm SICK of waiting for one of my locals to get some Bufo Regularis in. Been waiting 2 weeks...but it got cold last week so they wouldnt send em and I dunno whats goin on this week...Nevermind...Probably a good thing actually coz my little bro fell in love with a fantasy when we were there last week...he's trying to figure out where he could put it..:lol2:

Ok, nevermind all that...I need the brainbox of RFUK to gimme some ideads for a 4x2x1.5 cane tank. They're in a fishtank at the mo, 3x1x1.5, but they're gonna need bigger and so I thought plan ahead etc. The space is under my comp desk, which is also a storage area so it'd need to be strong enough to hold some weight (Printer paper, DVD storage box, my feet!lol) but also needs to be water resistant so it won't rot. Main point...It HAS to be cheap!!
I thought about 

* _polycarbonate sheets_ but it wont be strong enough, 
* _conti-board_ works out at £50 just for the top and sides (Then theres the back, glass, runners etc) PLUS it would warp with the cocofibre.
* _prefab viv_ still has the warp/rot issue and is £75


Oh and Manda....What ever happened to the pics of your flat crammed full of tanks and stuff ?? CBA to tidy it for us or something ?? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

REDDEV1L said:


> Thats the reason I had a lock on my door...to keep my little bro out.


Think that's the route I need to go down. I'll just put the key somewhere on the landing where the little people can't reach.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> He's 14 he's had gecko's and a Garter snake before but never really looked after them and now has nothing. He can't look after his own animals I sure as hell don't want him near mine when I'm not around. Amanda trust me he's having a beating:lol2:


That's what I like to hear!



REDDEV1L said:


> Oh and Manda....What ever happened to the pics of your flat crammed full of tanks and stuff ?? CBA to tidy it for us or something ?? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh yeah!! I'll take some later as I'm about to go out, I didn't realise anyone actually wanted to see :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

viv was overrun by slimemould today:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol, anyone remember Morgan's pet slimemould? :lol2: A local PAH has got mossballs, too...


----------



## sambridge15

I had 3 orange slimes but they smelt funky and looked odd so they got wiped off  wish I had some mushrooms not had any pop up yet


----------



## Ron Magpie

I had a little colony of mushrooms pop up in my cane tank soon after set-up, but the tank is drier now, so they seem to be gone. I wouldn't be at all surprised to see them in the GTF viv as I'm deliberately keeping that damper to help the plants establish.


----------



## _jake_

Ah, PS2 crisis is over, managed to haggle one from a child in my street! I'm still waiting on my ariel so i can watch TV in my bedroom, been over a week now! GRRR


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol, anyone remember Morgan's pet slimemould? :lol2: A local PAH has got mossballs, too...


I loved that dude.

I went to Bodiam castle today. How many people were taking pictures of moss? Just one.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I loved that dude.
> 
> I went to Bodiam castle today. How many people were taking pictures of moss? Just one.


 
wirdo


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Morgan Freeman said:


> I loved that dude.
> 
> I went to Bodiam castle today. How many people were taking pictures of moss? Just one.


Was that one of your "days out" following your post in Off topic? If so, great place, its National Trust (I think I suggested that one). Seriously, though, it really is an interesting place to go to and those fish in the moat are enormous!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stephen P said:


> Was that one of your "days out" following your post in Off topic? If so, great place, its National Trust (I think I suggested that one). Seriously, though, it really is an interesting place to go to and those fish in the moat are enormous!


Yeah, my big day out :lol2:

Didn't see any fish, moat was murky as hell. Yeah National Trust, £6 to get in.










Then went down to Rye for lunch and came across a classic car shop/diner!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, my big day out :lol2:
> 
> Didn't see any fish, moat was murky as hell. Yeah National Trust, £6 to get in.
> 
> image
> 
> Then went down to Rye for lunch and came across a classic car shop/diner!
> 
> image


If you venture that way again and if you're into your cars the "museum" at Rolvenden is worth a visit (especially Morgans!). Although not a large place, so won't take long to go around and do check the opening hours first before you set off. The website link didn't work, hope it is still there, but Google should know!

Also if you like steam trains - some people do. Theres the railway at Tenterden, both of these within a mile of each other plus an English vineyard!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, my big day out :lol2:
> 
> Didn't see any fish, moat was murky as hell. Yeah National Trust, £6 to get in.
> 
> image
> 
> Then went down to Rye for lunch and came across a classic car shop/diner!
> 
> image


WANT that Shelby, not the price though!!!!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I DONT THINK I COULD BE ANY MORE BORED:devil:


----------



## manda88

Remember that yoghurt pot you left on the floor yesterday? It had about 8 escaped mels in it.

For those of you who were interested in what our packed flat looks like, here it is!

From left to right is the royals, the fantastica, the leucs and then Felix on his own in the little Exo









L-R, the milks, the whites, all the corns in the rack and other various empty tubs and crap (just realised this DESPERATELY needs a tidy!), and then in the faun on the right on top of the rack is the two new whites.









Diglett and the cresties are in the bedroom.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Remember that yoghurt pot you left on the floor yesterday? It had about 8 escaped mels in it.
> 
> For those of you who were interested in what our packed flat looks like, here it is!
> 
> From left to right is the royals, the fantastica, the leucs and then Felix on his own in the little Exo
> image
> 
> L-R, the milks, the whites, all the corns in the rack and other various empty tubs and crap (just realised this DESPERATELY needs a tidy!), and then in the faun on the right on top of the rack is the two new whites.
> image
> 
> Diglett and the cresties are in the bedroom.


Can you please take the rat out that Twix didn't eat please?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stephen P said:


> If you venture that way again and if you're into your cars the "museum" at Rolvenden is worth a visit (especially Morgans!). Although not a large place, so won't take long to go around and do check the opening hours first before you set off. The website link didn't work, hope it is still there, but Google should know!
> 
> Also if you like steam trains - some people do. Theres the railway at Tenterden, both of these within a mile of each other plus an English vineyard!


Cool. I'm hassling the misses to go to Beaulieu next! She'll love it :/


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cool. I'm hassling the misses to go to Beaulieu next! She'll love it :/


Beaulieu is pretty cool. I did a motorbike motor jumble there before and there were so many classics for sale. Plus its in the New Forest which is a nice place.


----------



## clownbarb1

:notworthy:wow i never relised how popular this thred was i think i will join now


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Remember that yoghurt pot you left on the floor yesterday? It had about 8 escaped mels in it.
> 
> Yum.
> 
> L-R, the milks, the whites, all the corns in the rack and other various empty tubs and crap (just realised this DESPERATELY needs a tidy!), and then in the faun on the right on top of the rack is the two new whites.
> image
> 
> Diglett and the cresties are in the bedroom.


spongebob colouring!! I see you got some more pens! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

clownbarb1 said:


> :notworthy:wow i never relised how popular this thred was i think i will join now


There's 1546 pages and you didn't realise it was popular? 



furryjen said:


> spongebob colouring!! I see you got some more pens! :lol2:


Nah they're old pens but they suck, Jess ruined them when she came over ages ago.


----------



## Ron Magpie

clownbarb1 said:


> :notworthy:wow i never relised how popular this thred was i think i will join now


Yep, it's a real insight into the peeps on this section...

...not to mention Mattandas' domestic arrangements!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, it's a real insight into the peeps on this section...
> 
> ...not to mention Mattandas' domestic arrangements!:lol2:


You love it, Ron!


----------



## jme2049

Cardiff beating Swansea has made me a very happy chappy!


----------



## RhianB87

I went to London Zoo again yesterday and they had a mixed species viv with strawberry and golden darts with golden eyelash vipers.

It looked good but it just seems like strange species to mix


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, my big day out :lol2:
> 
> Didn't see any fish, moat was murky as hell. Yeah National Trust, £6 to get in.
> 
> image
> 
> Then went down to Rye for lunch and came across a classic car shop/diner!
> 
> image


 
lovin that shelby morg ok your not a wirdo after all just strange for taking pics of moss


----------



## sambridge15

bloody slime moulds cleaned off 3 yesterday had 4 in the viv today ! amazing that something can grow so fast ...also a tad annoying just hope the frogs dont mind


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I saw 2 pairs of common toads in amplexus yesterday when I went to a garden centre.. spring is on the way


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> lovin that shelby morg ok your not a wirdo after all just strange for taking pics of moss


Check the other cars on my FB. Very nice.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Check the other cars on my FB. Very nice.


just did there gorgeous simply stunning


----------



## manda88

Sorry guys, I just need to shout it somewhere.

I WANT TO BREED MY CORN SNAKES NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!

And breathe....

It's so unfair seeing all the people talking about breeding their snakes and lizards and whatever else, I want mine to make babies! Obviously they're a long way off, but I'm hoping Kumara my normal female will be breedable by the end of this year, I'm really REALLY looking forward to it, but it's so long away!


----------



## _jake_

Buy an adult pair?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Buy an adult pair?


I've got two boys ready to go, but I doubt Matt would let me buy another one, plus I'd feel kinda bad buying one and then immediately making it breed! I guess it probably wouldn't care cos it's getting some nookie, but meh. My corn Diego's sister is still at the shop I bought him from, I have no dea how big she is cos I've never seen her, but I want to buy her to I can breed them and find out what hets they have, cos at the moment Diego is a mystery!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Sorry guys, I just need to shout it somewhere.
> 
> I WANT TO BREED MY CORN SNAKES NOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And breathe....
> 
> It's so unfair seeing all the people talking about breeding their snakes and lizards and whatever else, I want mine to make babies! Obviously they're a long way off, but I'm hoping Kumara my normal female will be breedable by the end of this year, I'm really REALLY looking forward to it, but it's so long away!


I'm breeding some leopard geckos this year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm breeding some leopard geckos this year :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Quiet, you! Baby leos are cUUUUUte!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I only want to breed frogs.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I only want to breed frogs.


You'll need to get a lady whites then cos these two are boys!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You'll need to get a lady whites then cos these two are boys!


Not whites! Too much effort!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I've got two boys ready to go, but I doubt Matt would let me buy another one, plus I'd feel kinda bad buying one and then immediately making it breed! I guess it probably wouldn't care cos it's getting some nookie, but meh. My corn Diego's sister is still at the shop I bought him from, I have no dea how big she is cos I've never seen her, but I want to buy her to I can breed them and find out what hets they have, cos at the moment Diego is a mystery!


Can you breed siblings?:gasp: Thought they might be deformed or something:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Can you breed siblings?:gasp: Thought they might be deformed or something:2thumb:


You can, but if they produce any unhealthy offspring then you shouldn't breed them again because it could be caused by their genetics obviously, but as long as they produce healthy babies then there's no problem


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> You can, but if they produce any unhealthy offspring then you shouldn't breed them again because it could be caused by their genetics obviously, but as long as they produce healthy babies then there's no problem


Hehe thats cool, good thing they don't know it's their sister:lol2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Hehe thats cool, good thing they don't know it's their sister:lol2:


Too right, to be honest I don't think they'd care anyway, it'll just be an opportunity to make babies with a suitable partner! If they were in the wild then they'd just mate with anything, as long as they think it's healthy and can produce healthy offspring, they just don't care! We're in the process of making a new rack for them all to live in, it's going to be two metres tall and a metre wide, and can basically fit loads of snakes in and will look much tidier than our current one, woohoo!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Too right, to be honest I don't think they'd care anyway, it'll just be an opportunity to make babies with a suitable partner! If they were in the wild then they'd just mate with anything, as long as they think it's healthy and can produce healthy offspring, they just don't care! We're in the process of making a new rack for them all to live in, it's going to be two metres tall and a metre wide, and can basically fit loads of snakes in and will look much tidier than our current one, woohoo!


Piciies!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I don't have any pics as we haven't started yet, but it'll look like this!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/508602-ikea-snake-rack-pics.html


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My leucs are hilarious. They're out all the time now. Climbing, jumping, trying to catch flies through a plastic container....


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My leucs are hilarious. They're out all the time now. Climbing, jumping, trying to catch flies through a plastic container....


Glad to hear they're out and about more now :2thumb: How's the whites tank coming?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My leucs are hilarious. They're out all the time now. Climbing, jumping, trying to catch flies through a plastic container....


Good, they like there new home then. They are awesome leucs so glad I have got some:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Glad to hear they're out and about more now :2thumb: How's the whites tank coming?


Eco earthed the back, just need to touch up a few bare spots. Then it's planting and I'm pretty much done!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Good, they like there new home then. They are awesome leucs so glad I have got some:2thumb:


I kinda want a HUGE group now! :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I kinda want a HUGE group now! :whistling2:


Yeah I want to get two more so I have 4 but need to find out sex of these two first.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I want to get two more so I have 4 but need to find out sex of these two first.


Ditto.

Next to do after the white's is sort out this bloody fish tank. A few plants are melting, plated tanks are soooo much harder underwater.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Eco earthed the back, just need to touch up a few bare spots. Then it's planting and I'm pretty much done!


Awesome! They seem to freak out a bit over eco earth so don't be alarmed when they do weird things. Do you want to come and see them before you get them or are you happy to just have them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Awesome! They seem to freak out a bit over eco earth so don't be alarmed when they do weird things. Do you want to come and see them before you get them or are you happy to just have them?


No I'm not that fussy!

Any improvement with the lip? That reminds me I've run out of cal. D3.

All the eco earth will be covered so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No I'm not that fussy!
> 
> Any improvement with the lip? That reminds me I've run out of cal. D3.
> 
> All the eco earth will be covered so shouldn't be an issue.


Nah it's gonna stay like that forever, his little hips stick out his back too but he's nice and plump, the other one waddles like a penguin so I think his little arms have been affected by the calcium deficiency, they're just sooooo cute, you're gonna love them! I've called them Jaws and Retardo.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm not calling them Jaws and Retardo.

Should I be dosing them up on calcium or just keeping the amounts normal?


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Next to do after the white's is sort out this bloody fish tank. A few plants are melting, plated tanks are soooo much harder underwater.


Are you dosing? CO2?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Are you dosing? CO2?


Yes, liquid carb. low/med light.

Everything is ok, but some new plants were stuck at the post office for a few days so taking time to recover. My crypt wendti melted as soon as I put it in :/

I've had crypts melt and then the new growth has been great before.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes, liquid carb. low/med light.
> 
> Everything is ok, but some new plants were stuck at the post office for a few days so taking time to recover. My crypt wendti melted as soon as I put it in :/
> 
> I've had crypts melt and then the new growth has been great before.


Yeh Crypts will melt, umm, everything sounds alright. Do the bulbs need changing or something?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Yeh Crypts will melt, umm, everything sounds alright. Do the bulbs need changing or something?


New light. May need new root tabs and I've only just started liquid carbon, I know it can melt Vallis, maybe some crypts aswell.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm not calling them Jaws and Retardo.
> 
> Should I be dosing them up on calcium or just keeping the amounts normal?


I've been giving them more than I'd usually give just to build their strength up and stuff, then at least that way I can stop it from getting any worse. I dust 90% of what I give them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok cool.


----------



## REDDEV1L

The ends of my twisted vallis keep dying when they get close to the surface....Any ideas why, or is it normal ?? Tank is only alluminated with a strip of 12 led's.
Apart from having to drag the dead bits out when they float off, it doesn't reallt matter, but i want more but wanna know if theyre suitable first 


@ Manda; Does that mean you'll be buying another 100 snakes to fill the new rack ?? :lol2:

Also, Have you ever popped your lil uns ?? I watched a cpl of vids the other day and it looks easy.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> The ends of my twisted vallis keep dying when they get close to the surface....Any ideas why, or is it normal ?? Tank is only alluminated with a strip of 12 led's.
> Apart from having to drag the dead bits out when they float off, it doesn't reallt matter, but i want more but wanna know if theyre suitable first
> 
> 
> @ Manda; Does that mean you'll be buying another 100 snakes to fill the new rack ?? :lol2:
> 
> Also, Have you ever popped your lil uns ?? I watched a cpl of vids the other day and it looks easy.


Unfortunately not! We could probably house 20 adults in it, but obviously 8 of my 11 corns are still all small at the mo, so they don't take up much space yet. Plus I need to save room for more hatchlings if/when I breed!
I've seen a vid of popping and you're right it looks piss easy, but I feebly attempted it with one of mine a while ago and I was petrified I was gonna snap it in half!!


----------



## stewie m

:censor: bored


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Cannot wait for the rack to be here and built, because it will probably mean I can get another Richie Viv, and set it up ready for some darts on frog day!!!!!


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Cannot wait for the rack to be here and built, because it will probably mean I can get another Richie Viv, and set it up ready for some darts on frog day!!!!!


 
bloody good idea if i do say so myself :lol2: but seriously what darts you after this time Matt, ive just ordered some nice pumilio from Hamm :mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> bloody good idea if i do say so myself :lol2: but seriously what darts you after this time Matt, ive just ordered some nice pumilio from Hamm :mf_dribble:


He wants azureus next, and then terribilis after that I think! I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong. He wants two more leucs once our current two have been sexed, they're huge now so I can't imagine it'll be much longer til they start calling if one's male.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> bloody good idea if i do say so myself :lol2: but seriously what darts you after this time Matt, ive just ordered some nice pumilio from Hamm :mf_dribble:


I would like azureus but, if at frog day there is something awesome and colourful that you cant really get very often then I might have to get them:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> He wants azureus next, and then terribilis after that I think! I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong. He wants two more leucs once our current two have been sexed, they're huge now so I can't imagine it'll be much longer til they start calling if one's male.


Good choice every dart keeper should have azureus just for there colour and out of the larger darts terribilis are my favourite theyre just so in your face they dont realise theyve lost there poison and just think theyre so tuff :lol2:


----------



## manda88

God it's busy in here today, I can hardly get a word in edgeways!!


----------



## _jake_

Yo yo yo yo!


----------



## stewie m

whats all this more talk of racking i really want some but cant really well i can but would have to get rid of so much and it be pointless


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've been looking around for some sort of racking for my three three-foot tanks, but I haven't seen anything that is big/sturdy/cheap enough. :devil:

They'd take up so much less room, plus that means I could have the Asian toads in the living room where I want them.


----------



## detail3r

It's nigh on impossible finding sexed / proven pairs of any imitator morph


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I've been looking around for some sort of racking for my three three-foot tanks, but I haven't seen anything that is big/sturdy/cheap enough. :devil:
> 
> They'd take up so much less room, plus that means I could have the Asian toads in the living room where I want them.


The ones I have are more than adequate.

Rocwing on ebay.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> The ones I have are more than adequate.
> 
> Rocwing on ebay.


Thanks, I'll check it out. 

I've been thinking about animal names, so many people on here seem to name each and every frog, (especially loving some of Jackies! :lol2 whereas I only tend to if they stand out in some way or show some kind of 'personality'. Any thoughts?
Current names for some of my animals are:
Rilla (African grey parrot)
Lexy (Senegal Parrot)
Mischa (cat- also answers to 'Slutcat')
Emily, Gladys and Titch (turtles)
Blue (corn snake)
Fido (plated lizard)
Gostoso (cane toad)
The Fat Bastard (dwarf African bullfrog).

I've never bothered to name the treefrogs, Asian toads, FBTs, Clawed frogs or roaches, although the golden treefrogs do seem to be developing quite distinct personalities.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.
> 
> I've been thinking about animal names, so many people on here seem to name each and every frog, (especially loving some of Jackies! :lol2 whereas I only tend to if they stand out in some way or show some kind of 'personality'. Any thoughts?
> Current names for some of my animals are:
> Rilla (African grey parrot)
> Lexy (Senegal Parrot)
> Mischa (cat- also answers to 'Slutcat')
> Emily, Gladys and Titch (turtles)
> Blue (corn snake)
> Fido (plated lizard)
> Gostoso (cane toad)
> The Fat Bastard (dwarf African bullfrog).
> 
> I've never bothered to name the treefrogs, Asian toads, FBTs, Clawed frogs or roaches, although the golden treefrogs do seem to be developing quite distinct personalities.


I LOVE thinking of names for froggies, but I'm finding it impossible to name my fantastica!! I think I tend to name mine on personalities or on how they look, like I've named my latest whites Jaws because he's got a gammy jaw, and Retardo because it's so dumb, but my God they're soooo adorable, I want to cry they're so cute! It bugs me that I have animals with no names, I just can't think of anything good to call my cresties!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

MY frogs Amanda!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> MY frogs Amanda!


Not yet, they're not! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Rest assured, they will be yours


----------



## REDDEV1L

Oh :censor:

I has eggs 

of the ADF vareity !!!

I thought he was being rather vocal last night...after silence for weeks.

Oh joy


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys on dartfrog delux plant lighting it says 

Complete System - lighting for plants in vivarium 36W
Complete system 36 Watt Dulux L Incl. lamp, ballast, mounting access. 
The new UV (Biovital) lamp has additional UVA and UVB properties and at 5800 kelvin is very close to natural daylight. 
220 Volts only

does that mean its complete just plug in and go as i want more powerful lighting than my 2 repti glows


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How much is it?

I'm going to big up my cheap T5 units again.


----------



## jme2049

Hey amphibizzles! 
Been working my nads to the core an been super tired so ain't been on lately
How is everyone on this finest of evenings?
Any one watch celebrity juice?


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> How much is it?
> 
> I'm going to big up my cheap T5 units again.


30 or 40£ where did you get yours?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> 30 or 40£ where did you get yours?


Growells. A hydroponics shop.


----------



## detail3r

It's all about high output CREE leds 

What do you guys think to Vanzolinii?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Face thumbnail.

I have algae problems.


----------



## detail3r

You mean 'face'? Lol. I'm thinking either a pair or even 4 in the vert (from gaz), it just seems from reading they are quite shy.

So do I - Misting 6 times a day isn't helping.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Growells. A hydroponics shop.


Bit like the one where I got my leca? :whistling2:

I'm a bit dubious about 'complete' *anything* after seeing the Exo nanos.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Growells. A hydroponics shop.


i really dont have a clue what im looking for in lights but words like plant delux always looks good may drop dartforg an email 

as for algae problems im still being sieged by slime its unstoppable!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Bit like the one where I got my leca? :whistling2:
> 
> I'm a bit dubious about 'complete' *anything* after seeing the Exo nanos.


Probably. I order my leca from there aswell.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> i really dont have a clue what im looking for in lights but words like plant delux always looks good may drop dartforg an email
> 
> as for algae problems im still being sieged by slime its unstoppable!!!!


I've been won over by T5s tbh.


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> i really dont have a clue what im looking for in lights but words like plant delux always looks good may drop dartforg an email
> 
> as for algae problems *im still being sieged by slime its unstoppable!!!![*/QUOTE]
> Embrace the slime, brother.


----------



## manda88

I like your new avatar Morgy Porgy.

What's everyone got planned for this weekend then? Anyone sending any secret lovey dovey cards to people they fancy? If anyone needs my address PM me :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> Oh :censor:
> 
> I has eggs
> 
> of the ADF vareity !!!
> 
> I thought he was being rather vocal last night...after silence for weeks.
> 
> Oh joy


Well, they lasted a long time...NOT

Damn things are nearly all mouldy/furry :bash:
There is ONE tadpole, but I dont hold out much hope, eventhough there seems to be plenty tiny swimmy things in with em...so fingers x'd
Well, atleast i've got a fry hatchery thingymajigger for next time....although any hints especially for feeding the youngins would be appreciated...apparently the tads hunt livefood so I need to give em liquifry or summit ??

Also- I hate it when ppls change their avatar....gets me all confused...must be the old age


----------



## jme2049

Adebiyi is weighing a hefty 193g  He was 151g when I got him


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice. I really need to weight Jason Orange, the fat pig ate two hoppers last night. Looks like he'll be moving up a size again.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice. I really need to weight Jason Orange, the fat pig ate two hoppers last night. Looks like he'll be moving up a size again.


:lol2: You called your snake Jason Orange?

A shop by me which I never liked has been shut down. Licence blow for pet shop after inquiry - Wales News - News - WalesOnline. 
What will happen with all the animals now? I used to hate it in there because they'd have like 30 baby beardies in a viv. I only rescued fbt's from them:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah. I hate Take That though.

Good. I reckon 75% of pet shops are absolutely gash.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah. I hate Take That though.
> 
> Good. I reckon 75% of pet shops are absolutely gash.


Nice. Yeah alot are, I have a very good one. I only went to that one now and then to see what they had always said how much I disliked them though. I reckon there are alot of mis-treated animals in Cardiff.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Nice. Yeah alot are, I have a very good one. I only went to that one now and then to see what they had always said how much I disliked them though. I reckon there are alot of mis-treated animals in Cardiff.


Yeah but it's Cardiff.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but it's Cardiff.......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shut it!


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: You called your snake Jason Orange?
> 
> A shop by me which I never liked has been shut down. Licence blow for pet shop after inquiry - Wales News - News - WalesOnline.
> What will happen with all the animals now? I used to hate it in there because they'd have like 30 baby beardies in a viv. I only rescued fbt's from them:lol2:





Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah. I hate Take That though.
> 
> Good. I reckon 75% of pet shops are absolutely gash.


:devil: horrid people sounds like the owner although 'outraged' clearly has no knowledge of her animals or staff so flippin' deserves it! :whip: Won't they sell off the animals to good homes or something to that degree? 

Morgan! :gasp: how dare you blaspheme like that!! :bash: Take That are AMAZING!!! I love them even more than the first time! You blatantly man crush Jason Orange too.... Who wouldn't!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm not even sure which one he is.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm not even sure which one he is.


Yeah, yeah, we all know you've got *all* the albums. And the posters. And the action dolls. :whistling2:


Robbie is sexier, any way! 
:lol2:


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, yeah, we all know you've got *all* the albums. And the posters. And the action dolls. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Robbie is sexier, any way!
> :lol2:


Bet he has a secret pic in his wallet for a sneak peek throughout the day :flrt:

It's all about Jason, chiselled jaw all dishevelled :mf_dribble:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm not even sure which one he is.


I think he's the one who looks like a hobo. Not too sure though.


----------



## stewie m

hello every one


----------



## manda88

Guess what Matt got me for Valentines day :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Guess what Matt got me for Valentines day :whistling2:


would it be a frog or a nother corn


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Guess what Matt got me for Valentines day :whistling2:


Hmm couldn't possibly guess!! :whistling2:
Are you delighted? Xx


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> would it be a frog or a nother corn


Good guess, Stew! He got me a breedable pair of corns, a male opal and a female plasma :flrt:



furryjen said:


> Hmm couldn't possibly guess!! :whistling2:
> Are you delighted? Xx


I sure am!! I love the tubs that they came in, they cam in pink RUBs with big pink ribbons on the lids and heart ribbons around the edge! :flrt: We put them in together while we were at Jamie's and he had a little go on her but she was having none of it :lol2: Going to wait for her to shed before we try again, I can't wait for them to have little babies!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Good guess, Stew! He got me a breedable pair of corns, a male opal and a female plasma :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure am!! I love the tubs that they came in, they cam in pink RUBs with big pink ribbons on the lids and heart ribbons around the edge! :flrt: We put them in together while we were at Jamie's and he had a little go on her but she was having none of it :lol2: Going to wait for her to shed before we try again, I can't wait for them to have little babies!


well u is nuts on corns


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> well u is nuts on corns


Haha yep! I love them! If I had to choose between my frogs and my snakes though I'd choose my frogs, I'd never be able to get rid of my whites!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I sure am!! I love the tubs that they came in, they cam in pink RUBs with big pink ribbons on the lids and heart ribbons around the edge! :flrt:


Well and truly spoilt, good work Matt.

I hate valentines day:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Well and truly spoilt, good work Matt.
> 
> I hate valentines day:devil:


The boyf and I just do cards, really, with the odd 'silly' present. I've been ranting on Faceache about how hard it is to get decent 'partner' cards, as opposed to 'boyfriend', girlfriend' 'husband' or 'wife' :devil: Yeah I could use 'the one I love' or similar, but why should I?


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> The boyf and I just do cards, really, with the odd 'silly' present. I've been ranting on Faceache about how hard it is to get decent 'partner' cards, as opposed to 'boyfriend', girlfriend' 'husband' or 'wife' :devil: Yeah I could use 'the one I love' or similar, but why should I?


Moonpig.coooooom. You can write what you want on them, or so I am led to believe.

Up by me someone went round lastnight and tied loads of red heart balloons outside peoples houses. I mean hundreds, no-one knows who done it:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Moonpig is amazing, there are some seriously funny cards on there, in fact I'm going to find them and show you!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Moonpig is amazing, there are some seriously funny cards on there, in fact I'm going to find them and show you!


They should have ones with your crazy frog face on:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> They should have ones with your crazy frog face on:lol2:


Hahahaha they'd be best sellers!!! I can't find the funny cards I was going to show you, I'm disappointed.


----------



## furryjen

Ooh ooh or the dogsdoodahs that's also brilliant and has some really funny ones on there!


----------



## furryjen

The smell my fingers one I made is by far the best....:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone have any left over magnolia leaves? I don't want to pay £8 delivery from DF.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone have any left over magnolia leaves? I don't want to pay £8 delivery from DF.


Just used my last few in the terribs viv 

4 Vanzos saved for me, roll on next month!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone have any left over magnolia leaves? I don't want to pay £8 delivery from DF.


Why not buy a magnolia bush (any garden centre) and plant it in a tub on your balcony? Then you'd have an on-going supply. :2thumb: They're pretty easy, although some kinds prefer chalk free soil, and none like to dry out too much.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Why not buy a magnolia bush (any garden centre) and plant it in a tub on your balcony? Then you'd have an on-going supply. :2thumb: They're pretty easy, although some kinds prefer chalk free soil, and none like to dry out too much.


Yeah and wait hundred years for it to grow!

My mum has a 6ft one in the garden and the leaves are pretty small still.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I got some almond leaves from ebay, so they'll do for now. Making an amazon blackwater biotope, as close as anyway.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Diglett has risen from hibernation!! And is currently chowing down on crickets. Whether emporer Diglett is back


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Diglett has risen from hibernation!! And is currently chowing down on crickets. *Whether emporer Diglett is back*


What was this meant to say?


----------



## jme2049

I was thinking the same:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Maybe Pacman Emperor? Who knows!! Did you have a good weekend Jamie?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Maybe Pacman Emperor? Who knows!! Did you have a good weekend Jamie?


It was very quiet by my usual standards. 

Just stayed in watching various sports:lol2: There's so much on tv lately and now Champions League tonight.( football incase you didn't know )

How was yours?


----------



## manda88

I hate football with a passion, it's so boring and they're so overpaid! :devil:

Mine was fabulous thank you, it was very busy!! Went out Friday night into town for a bit, then Saturday I went to my sister's house and made Matt a cheesecake for Valentines Day, then went to a friends in the evening for a catch up cos she was back from her travels for the weekend, she'd bought her spanish boyfriend back with her who can barely speak English, so I taught him all the naughty words I could think of haha. He taught me some too but I can't remember any of them. Then on Sunday Matt drove me up to Leicester to get my new corn snakes :flrt: Then yesterday we sat around aaaallllll day, then went out for dinner in the evening and had an awesome meal, it was sooooo yummy.

And here's my new snakes!

The boy









And the girl!


----------



## detail3r

Anyone else going to the Dendroworld froggers meet?


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Anyone else going to the Dendroworld froggers meet?


 Where is it?


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Where is it?


At a DW members house in Nottingham.

I have to go over stoke way to pick up 'Wolfenrook' (member on here), to come back to Derby and go to Nottingham. Lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Don't know anyone on there.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't know anyone on there.


I chat to a couple such as Mworks as he is very knowledgable and the supplier of my Terribs.

My Neo Hawaii is colouring up already. Sweet.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Nah, I shan't be going, it's north of Camden! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I hate football with a passion, it's so boring and they're so overpaid! :devil:
> 
> Mine was fabulous thank you, it was very busy!! Went out Friday night into town for a bit, then Saturday I went to my sister's house and made Matt a cheesecake for Valentines Day, then went to a friends in the evening for a catch up cos she was back from her travels for the weekend, she'd bought her spanish boyfriend back with her who can barely speak English, so I taught him all the naughty words I could think of haha. He taught me some too but I can't remember any of them. Then on Sunday Matt drove me up to Leicester to get my new corn snakes :flrt: Then yesterday we sat around aaaallllll day, then went out for dinner in the evening and had an awesome meal, it was sooooo yummy.
> 
> And here's my new snakes!



Wow sounds like a busy weekend. My mates dad only speaks Ecuadorian and whenever he sees me he calls me queer. I don't mind, it was my mates fault he told him to do it ages ago and now his dad has alzhiemers that's all he calls me:lol2:
They are lovely snakes. When are you hoping to breed them?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Each morning I wake up. Before I put on my make up.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Wow sounds like a busy weekend. My mates dad only speaks Ecuadorian and whenever he sees me he calls me queer. I don't mind, it was my mates fault he told him to do it ages ago and now his dad has alzhiemers that's all he calls me:lol2:
> They are lovely snakes. When are you hoping to breed them?


Hahaha excellent!! Poor bloke having Alzhiemers though, at least he remembers to call you queer to be fair!
They're both ready to breed now so I'm just going to wait for her to shed and then I'm going to put them in together, he's up for it already cos we tried them on Sunday but she wasn't having it, I'm pretty sure she's just going into shed now so this time next week I may be on here screaming THEY'VE MATED WOOHOO!! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, I shan't be going, it's north of Camden! :lol2:


*sigh*

Southerners

:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Notherners aren't real people. Everyone knows this.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Notherners aren't real people. Everyone knows this.


I need factual evidence before I beleive this.

And alcohol - it IS 11:30 after all.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Hahaha excellent!! Poor bloke having Alzhiemers though, at least he remembers to call you queer to be fair!
> They're both ready to breed now so I'm just going to wait for her to shed and then I'm going to put them in together, he's up for it already cos we tried them on Sunday but she wasn't having it, I'm pretty sure she's just going into shed now so this time next week I may be on here screaming THEY'VE MATED WOOHOO!! :lol2:


Yeah he's pretty bad but he's well looked after.

I look forward to seeing some snake porn in the near future.:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Yeah he's pretty bad but he's well looked after.
> 
> I look forward to seeing some snake porn in the near future.:2thumb:


It's a bit gross cos he gets his wang out and then they're attached at the bum by a pink thing :lol2: I will probably take pics though cos I'll be all excited about everything. I can't wait for the babies!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I need factual evidence before I beleive this.
> 
> And alcohol - it IS 11:30 after all.


 That's a late start for a Northerner!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> It's a bit gross cos he gets his wang out and then they're attached at the bum by a pink thing :lol2: I will probably take pics though cos I'll be all excited about everything. I can't wait for the babies!!!


Gross. Never seen a snakes "wang" though:hmm:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Gross. Never seen a snakes "wang" though:hmm:


I think it's split in two or something, a hemipenis I want to say! When you pop them as hatchlings to sex them, two little things pop out from either side of their vent! :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

male snakes have a hemipenes and both genders have cloacas!  Nasty.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> male snakes have a hemipenes and both genders have cloacas!  Nasty.


Woohoo! 'Cloacas' sounds like a musical instrument.


----------



## _jake_

I can play the cloaca! Sounds extremely wrong.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I can play the cloaca! Sounds extremely wrong.


Hahaha you're gross.


----------



## _jake_

My goldfish died  My room doesn't feel right without his little swishing around and watching me. Dunno whether to take the tank down or get something else, as it does take up alot of room.


----------



## Alex M

manda88 said:


> I think it's split in two or something, a hemipenis I want to say! When you pop them as hatchlings to sex them, two little things pop out from either side of their vent! :gasp:


Spot on Manda - There is a myth that snakes have a pair of wedding tackles, but it is actually a single penis divided in two. Sounds painful, and not something i'd be happy about


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> My goldfish died  My room doesn't feel right without his little swishing around and watching me. Dunno whether to take the tank down or get something else, as it does take up alot of room.


Aww sorry to hear that  I was more sad than I thought I'd be when I gave my goldfish away, I kind of miss having them, but at the same time I'm glad I don't have them any more, not in a mean way of course!! Put some frogs in the tank instead.



Alex M said:


> Spot on Manda - There is a myth that snakes have a pair of wedding tackles, but it is actually a single penis divided in two. Sounds painful, and not something i'd be happy about


Wahey! I wasn't sure whether it was two or not, but I did think it'd be weird for an animal to have two willies, that's just greedy. I guess it's so that when they mate, they can still reach the female no matter what side he goes at her from!!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> My goldfish died  My room doesn't feel right without his little swishing around and watching me. Dunno whether to take the tank down or get something else, as it does take up alot of room.


Aww too bad jake. Any ideas why he died?


I just made a lil ramp out of my pond incase the frogs come back and can't get out.:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get some decent fish now jake.

Rip and all that.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get some decent fish now jake.
> 
> Rip and all that.


:lol2:

How's your edge tank looking?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> 
> How's your edge tank looking?


Removed the top and made it a rimless tank :lol2:

I have another I'm setting up at the moment. Guna be SICK BRUV.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Removed the top and made it a rimless tank :lol2:
> 
> I have another I'm setting up at the moment. *Guna be SICK BRUV.*


:lol2: Look forward to seeing it clart.


----------



## manda88

Had any success finding a mesh lid yet, Morg? I want you to have your froggies! They're looking great, much fatter and happier than when I first got them. Their toes were tiny and skinny, now they look like proper sticky pads and are fat!! It's only been two weeks too, so I'm pleased :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Had any success finding a mesh lid yet, Morg? I want you to have your froggies! They're looking great, much fatter and happier than when I first got them. Their toes were tiny and skinny, now they look like proper sticky pads and are fat!! It's only been two weeks too, so I'm pleased :2thumb:


No luck at all. I'm going to have to build something.

TBH I want to leave it another 2/3 weeks for the ferts to clear from the substrate etc etc.

Is that ok?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No luck at all. I'm going to have to build something.
> 
> TBH I want to leave it another 2/3 weeks for the ferts to clear from the substrate etc etc.
> 
> Is that ok?


Yeah that's fine, I'm just excited for you to have them!  They've got stronger too which is good, they don't flip about so much, I think Retardo has gammy front legs though, I can't remember whether I told you that before, but it's ptetty obvious from the video I showed you! I've taken some really cute pics of them on my phone, I need to upload them.


----------



## REDDEV1L

RIP goldies.

My ADF's are SOOOOO randy lately...WTF did I do...:lol2:
They laid a second lot of eggs which I put in the hatchery thingy and they're mostly still floating which I assume is a good sign as the last lot sunk and went fuzzy.
I keep hearing the male singing away late/during the night which he hasn't done for months.
Got some mush perculating (Detrius) which I just happened to have from my triop days....this should give em some munchies if they ever hatch!!


Also...For the first time in months i'm gonna have to buy a FF culture :Shock Horror:
The one culture that didn't get mites is wriggling with maggots but my 'Dwarf Bufo' wants FFLLIIEESSSSSS. He's got size 2 cricks at the mo but they're a cpla weeks old now so they're a bit big for him. 

AANNDD im SSTTIILLLLLLL waiting for a friend for Sphinx. 3 weeks since they were meant to be in...but the shop has a shipment from Africa coming soon so Im gonna assume they're coming in with that and that they'll be WC which I don't want. Eurgh


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah that's fine, I'm just excited for you to have them!  They've got stronger too which is good, they don't flip about so much, I think Retardo has gammy front legs though, I can't remember whether I told you that before, but it's ptetty obvious from the video I showed you! I've taken some really cute pics of them on my phone, I need to upload them.


Are they climbing at all?

Just realised I could probably take them and borrow the faunarium or something. Or pay you for it.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Are they climbing at all?
> 
> Just realised I could probably take them and borrow the faunarium or something. Or pay you for it.


One was up a vine the other day, and they climb all over the fake leaves. I'm pretty sure they'd climb if they were in a tall tank, they might still need a bit of time to build up some more strength first. Only time will tell!
'Tis totally up to you whether you want to wait or want them now, I'm happy either way! You can have the faun for a few extra pennies, I doubt we'd use it. Do you have a spare mat or is your flat nice and toasty?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> One was up a vine the other day, and they climb all over the fake leaves. I'm pretty sure they'd climb if they were in a tall tank, they might still need a bit of time to build up some more strength first. Only time will tell!
> 'Tis totally up to you whether you want to wait or want them now, I'm happy either way! You can have the faun for a few extra pennies, I doubt we'd use it. Do you have a spare mat or is your flat nice and toasty?


The tank it's 28/29 top and around 23 bottom daytime.

What can white's sink to nightime? My flat is probably 17-19 at night now.

I have a spare mat if need be.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The tank it's 28/29 top and around 23 bottom daytime.
> 
> What can white's sink to nightime? My flat is probably 17-19 at night now.
> 
> I have a spare mat if need be.


Not too sure to be honest but I'd have said that would be a little on the chilly side for them, at the moment I have them at 28C but without lights. I'd just whack 'em on the spare mat until the tank's ready for them. They're taking big-ass crickets now too which is good, they're so unbelievably greedy.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Not too sure to be honest but I'd have said that would be a little on the chilly side for them, at the moment I have them at 28C but without lights. I'd just whack 'em on the spare mat until the tank's ready for them. They're taking big-ass crickets now too which is good, they're so unbelievably greedy.


20 minimum for night time?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 20 minimum for night time?


That's what I'd aim for, I'm not sure whether it'd do them any harm going any lower, I doubt it but wouldn't want to risk it!


----------



## stewie m

wish the radio would stop playing that ce lo green song i hate it and doin my sweed in cant stand the song


----------



## manda88

I see you drivin' round town with the girl I love and I'm like, forget yoooouuuuu!


----------



## stewie m

wanna smash the crap out the radio wen it comes on


----------



## jme2049

With you on that one Stewie!:devil:


----------



## stewie m

its his voice aswell


----------



## richie.b

detail3r said:


> Anyone else going to the Dendroworld froggers meet?


yep im going, should be a good day


----------



## _jake_

Haha I aint really sad that he died, I'm rubbish and only get attached to cats and dogs. I could do, but I doubt mum will let me have something that needs livefood.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I was gonna suggest ADF but assuming you had a decent sized tank for your goldie/s then maybe ACF are more appropriate. 

My randy ADF has started singing already so im expecting more eggs in the morning...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I might think about ADF's, ACF freak me right out. Though the only place around here to get them is where I got sacked from lol.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I might think about ADF's, ACF freak me right out. Though the only place around here to get them is where I got sacked from lol.


Pollywoggle does them I think!


----------



## REDDEV1L

You can actually buy ADF on ebay...Thats where Jackie got some of hers I think.
(4 Hymenochirus boettgeri - Tropical fish PEACEFUL on eBay (end time 19-Feb-11 08:44:59 GMT))

Also...Guess who has more eggs!!! Yup...After his little mistake of *humping the moss ball* lastnight, they managed some whoopie and i've got more floaters :lol2:

One of em hatched yesterday...but its gone this morning...I hope its hiding in the plants or gravel and hasn't been hoovered up by the parents.:gasp:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> You can actually buy ADF on ebay...Thats where Jackie got some of hers I think.
> (4 Hymenochirus boettgeri - Tropical fish PEACEFUL on eBay (end time 19-Feb-11 08:44:59 GMT))
> 
> Also...Guess who has more eggs!!! Yup...After his little mistake of *humping the moss ball* lastnight, they managed some whoopie and i've got more floaters :lol2:
> 
> One of em hatched yesterday...but its gone this morning...I hope its hiding in the plants or gravel and hasn't been hoovered up by the parents.:gasp:


Aww bless them, is there nowhere you can separate the eggs to? Imagine tiny baby ones, they must be so cute!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My leucs have grown so much, but my azzies are still tiny


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Pollywoggle does them I think!


But £20 postage for something that costs less than a big mac?



REDDEV1L said:


> You can actually buy ADF on ebay...Thats where Jackie got some of hers I think.
> (4 Hymenochirus boettgeri - Tropical fish PEACEFUL on eBay (end time 19-Feb-11 08:44:59 GMT))
> 
> Also...Guess who has more eggs!!! Yup...After his little mistake of *humping the moss ball* lastnight, they managed some whoopie and i've got more floaters :lol2:
> 
> One of em hatched yesterday...but its gone this morning...I hope its hiding in the plants or gravel and hasn't been hoovered up by the parents.:gasp:


Ooo can you buy spawn?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> But £20 postage for something that costs less than a big mac?


Very true, I wasn't sure how much it'd be. Get darts.


----------



## _jake_

Livefood


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get decent fish.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Aww bless them, is there nowhere you can separate the eggs to?


Technically I could put em in a medium faunarium but i've got no aquarium heater small enough, other option is a tub floating in the tank but as I found out when I seperated the female for a while, the water goes manky really quickly.
It's not as if im desperate for babies, and because the pair are only in a 20l tank, there's no space for babies tbh, but it's a bit of fun and if I end up with a cpl, great, if not, no biggie:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

_jake_ said:


> Livefood


Just breed fruit flys, its easy. Then you dont have to pay for it either:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get decent fish.


At least mine actually do stuff  Tetras are boooooooring.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Just breed fruit flys, its easy. Then you dont have to pay for it either:2thumb:


I used too, left a lid off a culture. I'm pretty sure my mum wont let me have anymore:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> At least mine actually do stuff  Tetras are boooooooring.


They shoal. Shoaling for the win.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> At least mine actually do stuff  Tetras are boooooooring.


You mean tropical fish can actually be interesting? Huh, you learn something new every day!


----------



## _jake_

Cichlids, puffers, bettas, goldfish are the best fish in my opinion


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You mean tropical fish can actually be interesting? Huh, you learn something new every day!


Are you serious? I enjoy watching them more than frogs tbh.


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> You mean tropical fish can actually be interesting? Huh, you learn something new every day!


They're more interesting than you are :bash:

Get rainbows they're THE ACTUAL BOMB or a whole tank of african dwarf frogs cos they're soooooooooooooooooo cute and fun to watch as well :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a Tiger Oscar SO BAD.

My flat couldn't take the weight of the tank needed.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oscars are cool- bloody messy though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Oscars are cool- bloody messy though.


Extra filter, sorted.


----------



## manda88

I don't find fish interesting at all, unless they're huge carp swimming around near where my bait is, or I'm watching them from inside a tunnel at an aquarium and they're swimming around above us. They just don't do anything for me. What makes them interesting?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I don't find fish interesting at all, unless they're huge carp swimming around near where my bait is, or I'm watching them from inside a tunnel at an aquarium and they're swimming around above us. They just don't do anything for me. What makes them interesting?


If you took the time to fully create a great habitat for them, natural behaviors show through and can be amazing. Some species can even recognise their owners! more than frogs:whistling2: They're just plain awesome:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I don't find fish interesting at all, unless they're huge carp swimming around near where my bait is, or I'm watching them from inside a tunnel at an aquarium and they're swimming around above us. They just don't do anything for me. What makes them interesting?


The same reasons for liking frogs, only they're out in the day and move.


----------



## manda88

I could sit and watch a good marine tank for hours, it's just tropical fish I don't find interesting really. Most people just have bog standard common things in their tanks like guppies and things. I like puffer fish though!
Frogs are more entertaining in general, they actually make me laugh out loud and have their own little personalities, whereas fish just swim and eat. Please bear in mind this is just what I think about them, fair enough if you like them, I'm not going to try to change your mind!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nothing funnier than a moody Oscar.


----------



## _jake_

I find marine fish poo compared to trops


----------



## stewie m

one of my fbt's just called for the first time in months


----------



## jme2049

I would love a marine tank but don't have the dollar or know how. The colours on some of the fish are awesome, but for now I'm happy with my betta. His lil grumpy face always makes me chuckle and he's very responsive.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Working till 19:30 sucks


----------



## jme2049

I'm growing a beard and my hair. Planning to model myself as a modern day Jesus only cooler.


----------



## furryjen

REDDEV1L said:


> Technically I could put em in a medium faunarium but i've got no aquarium heater small enough, other option is a tub floating in the tank but as I found out when I seperated the female for a while, the water goes manky really quickly.
> It's not as if im desperate for babies, and because the pair are only in a 20l tank, there's no space for babies tbh, but it's a bit of fun and if I end up with a cpl, great, if not, no biggie:lol2:


We put our bristle nose babies in a small tank on the side of the main one, if you connect it to an air pump it filters the tank water through so stays warm and clean too. They're only a tenner ish in MHa : victory:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> I'm growing a beard and my hair. Planning to model myself as a modern day Jesus only cooler.


Mand, get that pic up here quick! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> Mand, get that pic up here quick! :lol2:


Go away!


----------



## jme2049

What pic? Please do share:flrt:


----------



## manda88

Stolen from Morgan's FB profile


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Leave the others yeah :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Nice old Jesus won't have shit on me. Too be honest I just can't be bothered shaving anymore. Only till the summer when I'm gonna dye it like a dark reddish/purple like girls have.


----------



## manda88

What's everyone up to this weekend then? I woke up this morning thinking it was Friday, I was so disappointed when I realised it wasn't


----------



## RhianB87

Hey Everyone! 

Just got back from my holiday down to the coast!

Hows everyone been?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Just got back from my holiday down to the coast!
> 
> Hows everyone been?


BORED! Tell me about your holiday please, I am sooooo bored!!! Where did you go? What did you do? What did you see? TELL ME!!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> BORED! Tell me about your holiday please, I am sooooo bored!!! Where did you go? What did you do? What did you see? TELL ME!!!


Just went down to near Milford, which is the other side of the new forest. Couldnt really afford much so stayed on a holiday park site in a caravan  But it was just me and the OH which was cool. 
Erm went to the new forest wildlife park, saw some baby wild boar which were really cute and some european otters which are huge!! As well as other native animals. 
Also went into the bournemouth and went to the oceanarium which was good as well. Also saw Paul there was well. Very good film!
Visited Christchurch as well and went into the new forest centre. Then yesterday went to Marwell Zoo. But the reptile house was shut which was a let down but saw some cool animals. Will upload some photos at some point 
Also just generally didnt do a huge amount which is what I wanted to do all week 

How have you been? Brought any more snakes :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Just went down to near Milford, which is the other side of the new forest. Couldnt really afford much so stayed on a holiday park site in a caravan  But it was just me and the OH which was cool.
> Erm went to the new forest wildlife park, saw some baby wild boar which were really cute and some european otters which are huge!! As well as other native animals.
> Also went into the bournemouth and went to the oceanarium which was good as well. Also saw Paul there was well. Very good film!
> Visited Christchurch as well and went into the new forest centre. Then yesterday went to Marwell Zoo. But the reptile house was shut which was a let down but saw some cool animals. Will upload some photos at some point
> Also just generally didnt do a huge amount which is what I wanted to do all week
> 
> How have you been? Brought any more snakes :whistling2:


Sounds good, I LOVE the New Forest! We went to the Oceanarium on my 21st birthday, the huge turtles are awesome!
I can't remember the last time I spoke to you to be honest so I don't know how many more animals have been purchased since then :lol2: Matt bought me two adult corns for Valentines day which are breedable so I'll be having baby corns soon, yay!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Sounds good, I LOVE the New Forest! We went to the Oceanarium on my 21st birthday, the huge turtles are awesome!
> I can't remember the last time I spoke to you to be honest so I don't know how many more animals have been purchased since then :lol2: Matt bought me two adult corns for Valentines day which are breedable so I'll be having baby corns soon, yay!


I think you had just got the cresties last time I spoke to you 

How are you fitting them all in ? :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

can any one help with ideas please want to get 4 or 6 more fbt's but i want to re do the tank first my dart ones kinda show it up


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I think you had just got the cresties last time I spoke to you
> 
> How are you fitting them all in ? :lol2:


Space just keeps appearing! Haha. We're expecting delivery of a wardrobe tomorrow to turn into a nice big snake rack, so that'll free up some space too which Matt will probably take up with more dart vivs :roll:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Space just keeps appearing! Haha. We're expecting delivery of a wardrobe tomorrow to turn into a nice big snake rack, so that'll free up some space too which Matt will probably take up with more dart vivs :roll:


I am sure you can let him have more dart vivs with all the corns you own


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am sure you can let him have more dart vivs with all the corns you own


Yeah I don't mind having more darts, he wants azureus and terribilis, I'm more into my thumbnail darts! I want more fantastica! I'm hoping mine will breed cos I'm pretty sure I've got a male and female, one is definitely male cos I've heard it calling, I also think one of the leucs is just starting to call cos we've both heard a trilling kind of sound coming from their direction which doesn't sound anything like the fantastica....:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My leucs have become badass. I love them hard.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My leucs have become badass. I love them hard.


They are cool little things. How are your azzies? They went shy again didn't they? And did you manage to find a lid on ebay?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> They are cool little things. How are your azzies? They went shy again didn't they? And did you manage to find a lid on ebay?


Hardly see them. How annoying.

Nope!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hardly see them. How annoying.
> 
> Nope!


I'm sure they'll come out again at some point. I just had a search for lids and I can't find ANY!! I can't believe there aren't even any on ebay!


----------



## jme2049

What do you need a lid for?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> What do you need a lid for?


Exo Smexo.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Exo Smexo.


 I was thinking of ordering a hood for my big exo- but they cost a fortune!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Exo Smexo.


Hhmmm, it's shite they don't do spares.


----------



## jme2049

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/317990-replacement-exo-terra-screen-tops.html
It says down the page here by someone called Alex that japanese koi do the spare lids. I remember you saying you went there before, might be worth a try mate?


----------



## _jake_

Roxy is in labour, first kitten has arrived! pics and updates later guys


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Roxy is in labour, first kitten has arrived! pics and updates later guys


Ooooooh cuuuute! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## sambridge15

got my lucky reptile suoperrain today might be loud but it does the job :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

can any 1 link me to a place selling cheap seconds timers dont fancy paying 40£ for 1:devil:


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> can any 1 link me to a place selling cheap seconds timers dont fancy paying 40£ for 1:devil:


www.google.co.uk


----------



## REDDEV1L

Little guy is like a shark...cruising just under the waterline eyeing up his mini-meals..lol

Anyone know if they're cannialistic as tads ? This is the only one out of all the eggs I put in the hatchery.
(What is great is that the dead/fuzzy eggs are attracting loads of food for it...there's cyclops and other mini-beasts all over in the hatchery :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just stick em on for a minute.

Or pollywog.


----------



## jme2049

I have a 15ish gallon/ 55cm tall hexagon aquarium that's sitting round doing nowt. I want to do something with it I got filters and a heater, only prob is the hood has no lighting so was thinking of LED's. Any suggestions people (jake,morgan)?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I have a 15ish gallon/ 55cm tall hexagon aquarium that's sitting round doing nowt. I want to do something with it I got filters and a heater, only prob is the hood has no lighting so was thinking of LED's. Any suggestions people (jake,morgan)?


You only need a light if you're planting. What do you like the look of? You could get some nice twisted red moor root and a few carefully placed pebbles round the bottom. Would look pretty cool.

Jake will say Betta, but they suck.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> You only need a light if you're planting. What do you like the look of? You could get some nice twisted red moor root and a few carefully placed pebbles round the bottom. Would look pretty cool.
> 
> Jake will say Betta, but they suck.


I'm liking your blackwater tank on the fish section. Also the root idea too will have to see what I can find in the shops though. Would it be ok for a big group of tetra? say 10/15? and a couple of corys at the bottom? How do you get the water tinted? Is it just the tannins in from the wood?

I already have a betta and he's awesome so watch it:whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I'm liking your blackwater tank on the fish section. Also the root idea too will have to see what I can find in the shops though. Would it be ok for a big group of tetra? say 10/15? and a couple of corys at the bottom? How do you get the water tinted? Is it just the tannins in from the wood?
> 
> I already have a betta and he's awesome so watch it:whip:


 
I'd say that would be an ok amount of fish, no more though.

From the wood and leaves yeah. I'll be adding more stuff to darken it further.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'd say that would be an ok amount of fish, no more though.
> 
> From the wood and leaves yeah. I'll be adding more stuff to darken it further.


Almond leaves are good for it. I was reading about them before people use them to make a bettas water brackish and there's something they give off that makes the male bettas ready to mate. You can get them in like a tea bag version lol.


----------



## _jake_

If you don't care about having every plant from a certain area I have seen a great layout for those type of tanks. Basically in the middle use a large plant (amazon sword for example) and around it use smaller plants until your left with carpet plants, if that makes sense, like steps? And use whatever fish takes your fancy


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> If you don't care about having every plant from a certain area I have seen a great layout for those type of tanks. Basically in the middle use a large plant (amazon sword for example) and around it use smaller plants until your left with carpet plants, if that makes sense, like steps? And use whatever fish takes your fancy


I haven't got any lighting. The only lighting I was going to use was led's or maybe some natural light depending on where I put it, so most if not all plants are out. I'm thinking a big root thing in the middle, with fine sand a few rocks about here an there and somehow some floating plants so the roots dangle down and the fish can swim about and hide under. like thishttp://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-plants-live/floating-aquarium-plants/limnobium-laevigatum-aquarium-plant-pack.html
What else you got Jake?


----------



## _jake_

It cost me less than a tenner to make a lid for the same exact lid! For lighting use those high spectrum spiral bulbs (6500k +). Use some thin long wood (cost like £1 at bandq) and make the hexagon and place a peice of furniture board on top, screw a bulb holder inside and bobs your uncle. I also added a viv vent to get some air in.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> It cost me less than a tenner to make a lid for the same exact lid! For lighting use those high spectrum spiral bulbs (6500k +). Use some thin long wood (cost like £1 at bandq) and make the hexagon and place a peice of furniture board on top, screw a bulb holder inside and bobs your uncle. I also added a viv vent to get some air in.


When I get started I most probably will make some sort of light arrangement. I got the tank off a Polish guy whose house I was working in before. He just gave it to me and had wired all the lights himself and it was well dodgy so I just ripped it out. It's a decent tank an the hood is fine too but it's just sat there.


----------



## _jake_

Fill it! NOW!


----------



## JustJack

Hello guys..


----------



## detail3r

I need a new job.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I am soooo happy my female python who I have had since November has never taken a feed with has finally just fed. So glad as she was starting to lose weight.:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I am soooo happy my female python who I have had since November has never taken a feed with has finally just fed. So glad as she was starting to lose weight.:2thumb:


Good to hear mate. Mine hasn't missed a single feed since I've had him, so laid back. I can't wait till he's bigger. Last time I weighed him he was 193g when I got him he was 151g.
Is it a morph or norm.?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Good to hear mate. Mine hasn't missed a single feed since I've had him, so laid back. I can't wait till he's bigger. Last time I weighed him he was 193g when I got him he was 151g.
> Is it a morph or norm.?


Yeah allow my cb10 pythons are amazing feeders. She is a normal and weighsaround 700 at the moment. Yeah I got neo 6 months ago at around 100g maybe smaller and he is now 500. Glad yours is doing well.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah allow my cb19 pythons are amazing feeders. She is a normal and weighsaround 700 at the moment. Yeah I got neo 6 months ago at around 100g maybe smaller and he is now 500. Glad yours is doing well.


I know you and Manda like your snakes, but getting snakes from the future just seems like a tad to much :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Glad your one has fed though! Must be such a relief!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I know you and Manda like your snakes, but getting snakes from the future just seems like a tad to much :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Glad your one has fed though! Must be such a relief!


Yeah really is a relief, so happy. Oh yeah changed it now. Although I'm sure I will be getting more snakes in 8 years time :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah really is a relief, so happy. Oh yeah changed it now. Although I'm sure I will be getting more snakes in 8 years time :lol2:


 I did just think it could of just been really really old :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jason didn't eat tonight. But then I did feed him two last week, prob still stuffed.


----------



## manda88

I just fed Kumara her first large mouse, she was such a little trooper, she would have fit that thing in if it was the last thing she'd do!! I was pretty surprised she managed to fit it in considering she only weighs about 130g, bless her. The new rack looks awesome, I would take a pic of it but I can't be bothered.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I just fed Kumara her first large mouse, she was such a little trooper, she would have fit that thing in if it was the last thing she'd do!! I was pretty surprised she managed to fit it in considering she only weighs about 130g, bless her. The new rack looks awesome, I would take a pic of it but I can't be bothered.


Do it you mug.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Will someone make me a sig?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Will someone make me a sig?


Manda makes mine for me otherwise I would. Pretty sure one of my leucs is now calling as keep hearing a leuc like call.


----------



## manda88

Obviously it's only got half the shelves in for now as this is all the corns and Dino the royal on the top shelf, who won't be staying there permanently as all my corns will take up most of it eventually!










And here's Diego all happy and full of mouse in his new tub, he's in one of the big ones at the bottom










Morg, Andy is the best person to ask for a sig, he is the sig master!


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Obviously it's only got half the shelves in for now as this is all the corns and Dino the royal on the top shelf, who won't be staying there permanently as all my corns will take up most of it eventually!
> 
> image
> 
> And here's Diego all happy and full of mouse in his new tub, he's in one of the big ones at the bottom
> 
> image


Oooh it's looking really good!! Do the boxes fit really snugly under the shelves? I want to come and have a look soon please! have you just moved the frogs further towards the settee?

I love Diego. His little face is adorable. :flrt: wonder what he will think not being able to see out now

Lastly, sooooooooo pleased for you guys that twix ate finally!! I bet you're delighted!! : victory:


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> Oooh it's looking really good!! Do the boxes fit really snugly under the shelves? I want to come and have a look soon please! have you just moved the frogs further towards the settee?
> 
> I love Diego. His little face is adorable. :flrt: wonder what he will think not being able to see out now
> 
> Lastly, sooooooooo pleased for you guys that twix ate finally!! I bet you're delighted!! : victory:


Well, sorry, not really into that mate, sorry! :whistling2:


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> Well, sorry, not really into that mate, sorry! :whistling2:


:hmm: what did I say that's dodge????


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: I think Jakes been hitting the scrumpy.
Nah I got a feeling it was aimed at me.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I'll fill you now!





jme2049 said:


> :lol2: I think Jakes been hitting the scrumpy.
> Nah I got a feeling it was aimed at me.


I deff quoted Jaime lol, sorry:blush:

Yeh you!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oh, I think you're quite safe, FlakeyJakey; despite what Justin Bleeper would like to believe, it's not a 'choice'! Lol.


----------



## jme2049

Where have the fish gone from the sig Jake? I know one died, and also how are the kittens doing? What colour are they?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Where have the fish gone from the sig Jake? I know one died, and also how are the kittens doing? What colour are they?


Only had one which died. Not sure if im going to set-up another tank if im honest, may get a betta on my desk in the future, dunno.

They're doing really well thanks mate, mums doing good. We have a ginger (keeping) two whites one has a ginger 'hat' the other black and then just a pure white one:no1: Had a go at sexing this morning, seems we have 3 boys and 1 girl


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Only had one which died. Not sure if im going to set-up another tank if im honest, may get a betta on my desk in the future, dunno.
> 
> They're doing really well thanks mate, mums doing good. We have a ginger (keeping) two whites one has a ginger 'hat' the other black and then just a pure white one:no1: Had a go at sexing this morning, seems we have 3 boys and 1 girl


Cool. Glad to hear they're all doing well.

Get a betta. Easy as hell mine's funny I hold a bloodworm just over the water and he grabs it out of my fingers.


----------



## manda88

Where the hell are the pictures, Jake? I NEED TO SEE THEM!!!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Where the hell are the pictures, Jake? I NEED TO SEE THEM!!!


You'll see them later  Just gotta get some good photos which is becoming a pain:bash:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> You'll see them later  Just gotta get some good photos which is becoming a pain:bash:


I already want the pure white one. I don't even need to see it.

(I still need to see them)


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I already want the pure white one. I don't even need to see it.
> 
> (I still need to see them)


Lol its a girlie too so should be really pretty when shes older:whistling2: I'm so happy I have my little ginge, It was funny cos I've really wanted one for a while and when all three whites popped out I was gutted  Then suddenly out-pops the ginger winger.


----------



## sambridge15

just ordered some nice delux t5 lighting from dartfrog  get some major plant growth


----------



## RhianB87

For people that want to see Kittens,

These belong to my friend!


----------



## stewie m

god its so boring today


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Lol its a girlie too so should be really pretty when shes older:whistling2: I'm so happy I have my little ginge, It was funny cos I've really wanted one for a while and when all three whites popped out I was gutted  Then suddenly out-pops the ginger winger.


Aww bless it! What are you gonna call him/her? Give me the white one.



FallenAngel said:


> For people that want to see Kittens,
> 
> These belong to my friend!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


OH MY GOD THE MULTICOLOURED ONE IS THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN!!!! That is seriously adorable, it should be made illegal. Can i have it? I'll just have them all.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Aww bless it! What are you gonna call him/her? Give me the white one.
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD THE MULTICOLOURED ONE IS THE CUTEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN!!!! That is seriously adorable, it should be made illegal. Can i have it? I'll just have them all.


She is selling them as she has 16 kittens because her new male got all her females before she got him chopped!!!

I really want one as well but I dont think my cat will be to happy!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> She is selling them as she has 16 kittens because her new male got all her females before she got him chopped!!!
> 
> I really want one as well but I dont think my cat will be to happy!


I genuinely don't know how you managed to leave her house without stealing one. Is it quite risky introducing kittens to cats you already have, or do you just have to make sure your current cat wouldn't try and kill it?


----------



## richie.b

Check out the advert for azzies in classified, unbelievable :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I genuinely don't know how you managed to leave her house without stealing one. Is it quite risky introducing kittens to cats you already have, or do you just have to make sure your current cat wouldn't try and kill it?


 
I havent been to see them yet, I stole those photos of facebook. I really want to go visit them all as well. And her GSD is pregnant as well and german shepard puppies are soooo cute!!

Its more I think he would attack it. He is 19 years old now and has been on his own for about 8 years since our old cat died.


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Check out the advert for azzies in classified, unbelievable :bash:


 
What a plank, Even me, who has never owned or researched dart frogs ever, had an idea that there was something not quite right with that tank!!

How can you change your mind after only a few weeks as well.


----------



## manda88

I read that thread just after you commented on it, Rich! I love that they said to Gaz that he clearly knows nothing about frogs...it's like yeah ok, you clearly have no idea who Gaz is :lol2: All I can say is thank god he's selling them.


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> Check out the advert for azzies in classified, unbelievable :bash:


What's wrong with it? That cardboard box is a perfect abode for some darts:crazy:
















*jokes*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Rubbish photos but Roxy hates flashes and I don't want to upset her, but here they are!


----------



## jme2049

Awwww they're tiny, not really a cat person but kittens are nice:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Two years ago I hated cats, they always attacked me lol. Now I love Roxy to bits, she is just plain awesomeness.


----------



## jme2049

My Betta is making a giant ass bubble nest, I'm thinking of getting a female for him. He's never made one this big before.:no1:


----------



## _jake_

You'll need a huge spawning tank, another tank for the girl ect. TBH unless your planning on being a big breeder isn't worth it! really wanna get a betta now. lol


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> You'll need a huge spawning tank, another tank for the girl ect. TBH unless your planning on being a big breeder isn't worth it! really wanna get a betta now. lol


Nah I was just gonna let him smash her then kill her. That's how he rolls, just like me:devil:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Nah I was just gonna let him smash her then kill her. That's how he rolls, just like me:devil:


You.Killed.Jo.Yates:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> You.Killed.Jo.Yates:gasp:


I'm sure you've already accused me of that. TBH I wouldn't bother too much hassle and it's not about paying the bridge fare to get home once you've dealt with someone.:whistling2:

EDIT: Why do we always talk about sinister stuff? I'm not gonna lie I'm slightly worried, You could be my evil assistant.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I'm sure you've already accused me of that. TBH I wouldn't bother too much hassle and it's not about paying the bridge fare to get home once you've dealt with someone.:whistling2:
> 
> EDIT: Why do we always talk about sinister stuff? I'm not gonna lie I'm slightly worried, You could be my evil assistant.


Have I? I accuse everyone of something or other. We're evil, I'm Bristolian and your Welsh, perfect pair of mass murderers.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Have I? I accuse everyone of something or other. We're evil, I'm Bristolian and your Welsh, perfect pair of mass murderers.


Nah screw the mass. I would do a couple the leave some weird ass clues so eventually I'd get caught but I'd make them work for it.
Watched a messed up French film called crimson rivers a few nights ago, well weird but seeing as it was 3am and I was hooked it couldn't of been that bad. It had the bonus of a fitty in though so I was hooked


----------



## _jake_

Sounds good, I often watch random movies in the middle of the night, almost always about evil stuff. Why can't a happy film like E.T be played at 3am?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Sounds good, I often watch random movies in the middle of the night, almost always about evil stuff. Why can't a happy film like E.T be played at 3am?


'Cos people who don't like E.T. ain't awake then r they've seen it too many times to watch it again. Ever seen a film called Critters? My dad used let me watch it when I was younger thinking it'd scare me, I ended up wanting one as a pet:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> 'Cos people who don't like E.T. ain't awake then r they've seen it too many times to watch it again. Ever seen a film called Critters? My dad used let me watch it when I was younger thinking it'd scare me, I ended up wanting one as a pet:lol2:
> image


Lol No I haven't seen that film, guess its like Gremlins? Gonna watch a film online soon, dunnno what to watch:no1:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Lol No I haven't seen that film, guess its like Gremlins? Gonna watch a film online soon, dunnno what to watch:no1:


Sort off but for older peeps. I wanna watch something but I've had a drink so I'm lacking in the concentration department right about now
I'm off any way dude. Catch you in a bit.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> 'Cos people who don't like E.T. ain't awake then r they've seen it too many times to watch it again. Ever seen a film called Critters? My dad used let me watch it when I was younger thinking it'd scare me, I ended up wanting one as a pet:lol2:
> image


yeah i seen it a few times and i wanted one as well lol


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Sort off but for older peeps. I wanna watch something but I've had a drink so I'm lacking in the concentration department right about now
> I'm off any way dude. Catch you in a bit.


Later pisshead:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> yeah i seen it a few times and i wanted one as well lol


Messed up little things shooting their spike an sh!t.


----------



## manda88

KITTEHS! I want them all!!!


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> Messed up little things shooting their spike an sh!t.


they is pretty funny tho


----------



## Morgan Freeman




----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Guess what I'm getting tomorrow...... 3 red eye tree frogs and set up! Seriously no more room at the inn after these and I need another shelf!

*dance*


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Guess what I'm getting tomorrow...... 3 red eye tree frogs and set up! *Seriously no more room at the inn after these* and I need another shelf!
> 
> *dance*


Why do people even bother saying this anymore? Face it, we are all serious addicts!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!

My mum just found a fresh (I think as its not as crunchy as my milks on that shed a few weeks ago) snake skin in her room. Its the only sign we have had of my missing king still being alive!!! They are tearing their room apart as well speak. 

:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My mum just found a fresh (I think as its not as crunchy as my milks on that shed a few weeks ago) snake skin in her room. Its the only sign we have had of my missing king still being alive!!! They are tearing their room apart as well speak.
> 
> :2thumb:


Hehe i remember when i was a kid my mum would find all sorts of things crawling around the house,mostly lizzards as in those days we didnt have all the fancy vivs about or couldnt afford them and things were always escaping.Couldnt keep snakes as my dad was scared of them :lol2: One day i came home from school and she said i found one of your toads by the backdoor so i put it in a bucket for you, it wasnt one of mine it was a bufo bufo from the garden but she didnt know, bless her

hope you find it


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My mum just found a fresh (I think as its not as crunchy as my milks on that shed a few weeks ago) snake skin in her room. Its the only sign we have had of my missing king still being alive!!! They are tearing their room apart as well speak.
> 
> :2thumb:


You'll know its fresh if it feels cold and gross as if its kind of wet, I really really really hope you find her! Bless her leaving a little clue for you, and I'm glad your mum isn't one of those people who'd freak out about the thought of having a snake loose in her room! Haha.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> You'll know its fresh if it feels cold and gross as if its kind of wet, I really really really hope you find her! Bless her leaving a little clue for you, and I'm glad your mum isn't one of those people who'd freak out about the thought of having a snake loose in her room! Haha.


Its not cold but its soft. So I think its been there for a few days but its the best hint we have had for a while!! Just put a bottle trap down in the corner by where we found the skin so hopefully she is hungry and will go into it. 
She is just about coping! I think she just wants it found if there is a chance its in her room :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Why do people even bother saying this anymore? Face it, we are all serious addicts!:lol2:


I mean it this time though, the only other animals will be hatchling leopard geckos and those will be sold. I couldn't pass on these red eyes though, I've wanted some since I first saw them and this was just something I couldn't refuse. I've managed to make space with no animals being on my floor :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its not cold but its soft. So I think its been there for a few days but its the best hint we have had for a while!! Just put a bottle trap down in the corner by where we found the skin so hopefully she is hungry and will go into it.
> She is just about coping! I think she just wants it found if there is a chance its in her room :whistling2:


It's good that at least you know she's still in the house and not crammed herself into a wall or something! Where abouts in her room did you find it? Would your mum not have noticed it if it had been there for a few days? I reckon it'd be crunchy if it'd been there a few days, if it's still soft I'd have said it's no more than 24 hours old to be honest!!


----------



## jme2049

That thread in classified about the azzies has annoyed me. People like him don't deserve to keep such amazing animals. What a knob, I wish I lived near him so I could just take them off him:devil:


----------



## jme2049

Thinking of getting these 2. Blue Eye Leucistic Retic Python | Retic Pythons | Blue Eye Leucistic Retic Python from Crystal Palace Reptiles 
Ghost Stripe Golden Child Retic Python | Retic Pythons | Ghost Stripe Golden Child Retic Python from Crystal Palace Reptiles
What do you guys think?
:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> That thread in classified about the azzies has annoyed me. People like him don't deserve to keep such amazing animals. What a knob, I wish I lived near him so I could just take them off him:devil:


TBF he asked me privately for ways to improve it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> TBF he asked me privately for ways to improve it.


And at least he is offloading them- hopefully to someone who knows more.


@Angelcakes: Yay! Hopefully you'll catch him soon.I have to say your mother is hugely tolerent- I showed the post to the boyf, and he said he would freak if he thought Blue was loose in the flat!:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Thinking of getting these 2. Blue Eye Leucistic Retic Python | Retic Pythons | Blue Eye Leucistic Retic Python from Crystal Palace Reptiles
> Ghost Stripe Golden Child Retic Python | Retic Pythons | Ghost Stripe Golden Child Retic Python from Crystal Palace Reptiles
> What do you guys think?
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


I actually thought you were being serious until I saw the price :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I actually thought you were being serious until I saw the price :lol2:


Insane no? My dad just said If he wins the lottery I can have the brown one and have a room sized viv. Not allowed the white one because it's freaky:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> TBF he asked me privately for ways to improve it.


Fair do's for that but the way he argued back was laughable. Saying about people taking frogs too seriously or whatever it was???


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Insane no? My dad just said If he wins the lottery I can have the brown one and have a room sized viv. Not allowed the white one because it's freaky:lol2:


Haha, I don't really like retics, they're quite sweet as hatchlings but they just get far too big for my liking.
I saw a tiny baby albino horned frog yesterday, I want it so bad, it's smaller than Diglett was when I first got him, WHO by the way is freakin' massive now. I'll upload a couple of pics in a sec! I'm also really pleased with Akiko my little bloodred corn, who was the one who didn't eat for a while. She's the only one out of all my snakes that won't strike feed, and usually I'd have to just leave the mouse in with her and she'd eat it once I'd left her alone, but last night she actually came over to my hand, had a sniff around, and then took it really gently from me and ate it while I was there! It's the first time I've been able to watch her eat like that since I first got her :flrt: I was really happy!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> It's good that at least you know she's still in the house and not crammed herself into a wall or something! Where abouts in her room did you find it? Would your mum not have noticed it if it had been there for a few days? I reckon it'd be crunchy if it'd been there a few days, if it's still soft I'd have said it's no more than 24 hours old to be honest!!


Yeah its good to know that she is still alive wherever she is. 

She had two small drawers beside her bed and they were between them in a smallish gap. She has only noticed today but I think if it was a few days she would of noticed. I have set up a bottle trap so hopefully we might catch her soon!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Haha, I don't really like retics, they're quite sweet as hatchlings but they just get far too big for my liking.
> I saw a tiny baby albino horned frog yesterday, I want it so bad, it's smaller than Diglett was when I first got him, WHO by the way is freakin' massive now. I'll upload a couple of pics in a sec! I'm also really pleased with Akiko my little bloodred corn, who was the one who didn't eat for a while. She's the only one out of all my snakes that won't strike feed, and usually I'd have to just leave the mouse in with her and she'd eat it once I'd left her alone, but last night she actually came over to my hand, had a sniff around, and then took it really gently from me and ate it while I was there! It's the first time I've been able to watch her eat like that since I first got her :flrt: I was really happy!


Good to hear they're all doing good, saw Matts royal ate for the 1st time in a while too which is good news.
Mine still hasn't shed how often do Royals shed? I got him on the 16th of Jan. He's still eating like a trooper though a rat fuzzy every 8 days :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah its good to know that she is still alive wherever she is.
> 
> She had two small drawers beside her bed and they were between them in a smallish gap. She has only noticed today but I think if it was a few days she would of noticed. I have set up a bottle trap so hopefully we might catch her soon!


Try setting up a trap for her. Like a box with a heatmat under that she can get in but can get out of some how?


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> That thread in classified about the azzies has annoyed me. People like him don't deserve to keep such amazing animals. What a knob, I wish I lived near him so I could just take them off him:devil:


It was just the way he was arguing was just stupid! Werent you called frogtards or something like that... :bash:
And if he did so much research why is he bored of them after a few weeks!!



Ron Magpie said:


> @Angelcakes: Yay! Hopefully you'll catch him soon.I have to say your mother is hugely tolerent- I showed the post to the boyf, and he said he would freak if he thought Blue was loose in the flat!:whistling2:


Yeah I hope so to. She has been out nearly 3 months now!! 
Haha. Thankfully she doesnt mind to much but really really wants to find her if she is in her room :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Good to hear they're all doing good, saw Matts royal ate for the 1st time in a while too which is good news.
> Mine still hasn't shed how often do Royals shed? I got him on the 16th of Jan. He's still eating like a trooper though a rat fuzzy every 8 days :lol2:


Mine has only shed once since I got him which was about 2 month ago. how heavy is yours because I am not sure if we will need to upgrade his food soon.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> It was just the way he was arguing was just stupid! Werent you called frogtards or something like that... :bash:


I didn't post on it but frogtards:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Good to hear they're all doing good, saw Matts royal ate for the 1st time in a while too which is good news.
> Mine still hasn't shed how often do Royals shed? I got him on the 16th of Jan. He's still eating like a trooper though a rat fuzzy every 8 days :lol2:


Yeah she did, now that she's had that one feed she seems to only want to eat more now! Neo refused a feed last night so we gave it to her instead and she had it straight away! It's crazy that she's just randomly decided to start eating again. Snakes are weird.
When they're small they usually shed around every 4 weeks, but don't panic if he hasn't yet, he will do eventually! One of my baby corns didn't shed for about 8 weeks after I first got him, but now he sheds really regularly. I say again, snakes are weird :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Mine has only shed once since I got him which was about 2 month ago. how heavy is yours because I am not sure if we will need to upgrade his food soon.


Last time I weighed him he was 193g. Had another feed since then.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Last time I weighed him he was 193g. Had another feed since then.


At his size he could handle rat weaners, Neo only had a couple of fluffs before he went up to weaners, and now he's on small rats and he's around 550g, it's amazing how they can fit such huge things past their tiny heads!

Check Diglett out thinking he's a tree frog, he actually tries to climb the walls.









Akiko letting me watch her eat :flrt:









And Oliver being cute yet again, she looks like a frog angel!


----------



## jme2049

Oliver? Isn't that a boys name?
Trans-gender frog:gasp:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Oliver? Isn't that a boys name?
> Trans-gender frog:gasp:


Have you only just noticed?! Haha she's been called Oliver since the day I got her, before I knew she was a girl! I tend to name things with boys names unless I know what sex they are, and then when I discover it then I never bother changing their names, Archie is also a girl!


----------



## detail3r

I'd love to know how you guys keep the temps up in your PDF tanks over winter


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Have you only just noticed?! Haha she's been called Oliver since the day I got her, before I knew she was a girl! I tend to name things with boys names unless I know what sex they are, and then when I discover it then I never bother changing their names, Archie is also a girl!


Really? TBH I only just noticed it then. :lol2:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I'd love to know how you guys keep the temps up in your PDF tanks over winter


Turn your central heating on/up!


jme2049 said:


> Really? TBH I only just noticed it then. :lol2:


Ridiculous!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Turn your central heating on/up!


Unless the heatings on 24/7, the temps will still drop though.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Unless the heatings on 24/7, the temps will still drop though.


Doesn't their lighting make it warmer? What are you using to read their temps?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I now own 1 male and 2 female red eye tree frogs!

Thanks to Claire on here :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I now own 1 male and 2 female red eye tree frogs!
> 
> Thanks to Claire on here :2thumb:


Shut up and take some pics of them! I wanna seeeeee! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I will do once they've settled, although they are still in the same tank, they have been on an hour car ride... although it has to be said they don't look at all stressed. no fast breathing or anything. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Manda: Bless Diglett, he has decided to suddenly become more active :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Boris has dug down, well has made a hole for himself. so not buried but its more digging than he has done he ages and I am still managing to get a dusted locust into him everyday but he is still needing to be forced it but its progress


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Manda: Bless Diglett, he has decided to suddenly become more active :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Boris has dug down, well has made a hole for himself. so not buried but its more digging than he has done he ages and I am still managing to get a dusted locust into him everyday but he is still needing to be forced it but its progress


I fed Diglett about 8 big locusts last night and he was going crazy for them, he's so dumb though cos he flops his tongue out at them and gets a moutful of eco earth at the same time, and has to swallow it all cos he can't reach his mouth with his hands to wipe it out :lol2: He's buried himself again so I guess he's full for now, he'll be back later probably.
That's good about Boris, how do you get him to open his mouth? I'd be scared I'd get bitten!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Doesn't their lighting make it warmer? What are you using to read their temps?


In the terribs viv, the T5HO (2 x 39w) only raises the temps to 24 - 25 air temp and 22.8 floor temp.

The vert has the TMC LED unit where the heat is all disspiated via the heatsink at the top of the unit, so no heat directed into the viv. This vivs showing 23 C air temp and 21 C floor temp.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> In the terribs viv, the T5HO (2 x 39w) only raises the temps to 24 - 25 air temp and 22.8 floor temp.
> 
> The vert has the TMC LED unit where the heat is all disspiated via the heatsink at the top of the unit, so no heat directed into the viv. This vivs showing 23 C air temp and 21 C floor temp.


But aren't they the temps you want? They sound perfect to me unless terribs need it higher?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> But aren't they the temps you want? They sound perfect to me unless terribs need it higher?


Not the terribs im so concerned with, its the vert.

Im told its too cold for the Vanzos I wanted, or pums etc.

Night sees the temps drop a few degrees.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I fed Diglett about 8 big locusts last night and he was going crazy for them, he's so dumb though cos he flops his tongue out at them and gets a moutful of eco earth at the same time, and has to swallow it all cos he can't reach his mouth with his hands to wipe it out :lol2: He's buried himself again so I guess he's full for now, he'll be back later probably.
> That's good about Boris, how do you get him to open his mouth? I'd be scared I'd get bitten!


Aww bless him, they are a bit special.

Use plastic feeding tong and just try to get it in the side of his mouth. I wouldn't go near him with my fingers!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Aww bless him, they are a bit special.
> 
> Use plastic feeding tong and just try to get it in the side of his mouth. I wouldn't go near him with my fingers!!


I have really long tongs I use for Diglett but there are times when he ignores the big fat juicy cricket or whatever it is at the end, and launches as my hand instead. It's frightening!! I'd rather be bitten by one of my snakes than by Diglett!


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> TBF he asked me privately for ways to improve it.


yer he messaged me as well but i chose to put the answer on his advert and he didnt like it so thats his problem, im glad they decided to lock the thread but leave it there for people to read even though they banned him. Its a good way of showing people the wrong way of keeping dartfrogs. Well done to the mod who did this rather than the easier way of just deleting it


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> yer he messaged me as well but i chose to put the answer on his advert and he didnt like it so thats his problem, im glad they decided to lock the thread but leave it there for people to read even though they banned him. Its a good way of showing people the wrong way of keeping dartfrogs. Well done to the mod who did this rather than the easier way of just deleting it


I had a look at what he had been posting (Yes I was being nosy) and he wanted to buy a lot of animals including trying to get some RETF. Maybe he will research them for a while then sell them after a few weeks :whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> I had a look at what he had been posting (Yes I was being nosy) and he wanted to buy a lot of animals including trying to get some RETF. Maybe he will research them for a while then sell them after a few weeks :whistling2:


well hopefully his ban is permanent so he wont be able to buy them off here at least, then sell them on a couple of weeks later when hes bored of them :bash:


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> At his size he could handle rat weaners, Neo only had a couple of fluffs before he went up to weaners, and now he's on small rats and he's around 550g, it's amazing how they can fit such huge things past their tiny heads!
> 
> Check Diglett out thinking he's a tree frog, he actually tries to climb the walls.
> image
> 
> Akiko letting me watch her eat :flrt:
> image
> 
> And Oliver being cute yet again, she looks like a frog angel!
> image



Oliver is Fish's identical twin !!!!:flrt:


----------



## sambridge15

fiddling about with the misting system decided to add an extra nozzle to the viv to give it more coverage will this double the amount of water going into the viv as its still only being pumped in by the same tube?

my bloody frogs have cost me 120£ this week in new equipment :devil:


----------



## richie.b

sambridge15 said:


> fiddling about with the misting system decided to add an extra nozzle to the viv to give it more coverage will this double the amount of water going into the viv as its still only being pumped in by the same tube?
> 
> my bloody frogs have cost me 120£ this week in new equipment :devil:


yer the more nozzles the more water that goes into the viv, but also the less it should need misting in theory

frogs they do cost a few quid but we cant be without them :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

richie.b said:


> yer the more nozzles the more water that goes into the viv, but also the less it should need misting in theory
> 
> frogs they do cost a few quid but we cant be without them :2thumb:


yeah guess its all the same just less time this way more of the viv gets sprayed and i supose i save the smallest amount of money by not needing to run the mister as often its a superrain so its also alot quieter:lol2:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Oliver is Fish's identical twin !!!!:flrt:


Maybe they were seperated at birth! Oliver is brown most of the time, this was a rare occasion when she's bright green!


----------



## sambridge15

Java Moss Vesicularia dubyana 100g Aquatic Plant on eBay (end time 17-Mar-11 12:21:14 GMT)

as i know we all love our moss i thought id share :2thumb:can any1 identify the plants growing in the moss?i dont mean the ficus pumilia 

a week after adding the moss see those tiny tiny green leaves what are they!!!!!










5 weeks after adding the moss look at those little plants go!









ive ordered some much more powerful lighting to see if i can get the shoots at the bottom of my viv to grow as there still only cress sized  but the plant itself is a lovely green hard to tell because of the lighting and seems to enjoy viv conditions


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Maybe they were seperated at birth! Oliver is brown most of the time, this was a rare occasion when she's bright green!


Fish is always green at night, maybe oliver is her evil twin :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I get all sorts of plants growing out of my moss.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Fish is always green at night, maybe oliver is her evil twin :lol2:


I just looked at your two on FB and both of them look like her I think! Fish more so but Chips has a few very similar expressions too, it actually tricked my mind into thinking I was looking at Oliver!! I love your two :flrt:


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> I get all sorts of plants growing out of my moss.


yea i often get the odd shoot or mushroom but this stuff is really growing just wondered what it was as its a lovely plant :2thumb:


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> image


Mand look it's Hilary and Christopher :gasp: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> Mand look it's Hilary and Christopher :gasp: :lol2::lol2:


The funny thing is, they kind of actually do look like that!


----------



## furryjen

Diglett is a chuffing beast btw I can't believe someone so teeny and cute can grow into such a behemoth!!


----------



## furryjen

I just had to have a look at this azzie advert you've been talking about (yeah I'm really nosy :blush poor frogs I hope they don't just get left to die now. why is it that people can have things they really don't deserve yet others that want them struggle and strive to be able to get and look after them to their best ability?! :bash:
It's like pikeys they breed like rats spreading the vermin around yet normal nice people have problems. :censor::whip::bash:


----------



## sambridge15

furryjen said:


> I just had to have a look at this azzie advert you've been talking about (yeah I'm really nosy :blush poor frogs I hope they don't just get left to die now. why is it that people can have things they really don't deserve yet others that want them struggle and strive to be able to get and look after them to their best ability?! :bash:
> It's like pikeys they breed like rats spreading the vermin around yet normal nice people have problems. :censor::whip::bash:


im surprised the mods didnt have a go at us lot tbh as we did break the rules by posting :whistling2: his attitude towards the hobby was appalling im amazed any body capable of breeding dartfrogs even sold him some


----------



## detail3r

Bored as hell


----------



## furryjen

sambridge15 said:


> im surprised the mods didnt have a go at us lot tbh as we did break the rules by posting :whistling2: his attitude towards the hobby was appalling im amazed any body capable of breeding dartfrogs even sold him some


True but perhaps they felt that any prospective buyers needed to see it and the advice that was so badly needed being given. Clearly you guys have been lucky this time!! :no1:
What a shame eh.


----------



## _jake_

Cool.


----------



## manda88

I have a courtesy car for the next two days. What is it, I hear you cry!







A FIAT.






:censor:


----------



## detail3r

Nothing wrong with FIATs


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Nothing wrong with FIATs


There is with this one, it's a heap! 58 plate Bravo CRD, it's horrible. At least it's not a Punto. I do not like Fiats.


----------



## jme2049

What Fiat?
Is it a :censor:unto, um sorry I mean Punto?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> What Fiat?
> Is it a :censor:unto, um sorry I mean Punto?


See the post above yours :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> See the post above yours :lol2:


Alright chill! I obviously don't type as fast as you:devil: 

Jeeezzz some people!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Alright chill! I obviously don't type as fast as you:devil:
> 
> Jeeezzz some people!:lol2:


Yeah mother:censor: you should have :censor: waited and :censor: read the :censor: post before typing yours out! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

I've owned 2 Puntos in the past and they've been the most reliable cars i've owned 

On another note - rewatching 'The Wire' - amazing series.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Yeah mother:censor: you should have :censor: waited and :censor: read the :censor: post before typing yours out! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have never been so insulted.




Have you seen this in +18 lol what a knobhttp://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3418516/Tatt-mad-Deon-27-has-skull-for-a-face.html?OTC-RSS&ATTR=News#mySunComments


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Don't swear.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I have never been so insulted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this in +18 lol what a knobTatt-mad Deon, 27, has skull for a face | The Sun |News


Oh my actual god. What a loser!! I love that in the article it says that he's slept with other women while with his girlfriend, well he won't be sleeping with anyone now!! Everyone'll just look at him and be like WTF. Sad sad moron. I can't believe someone even agreed to tattoo him!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want to quit my job. I hate it right now. C has applied for a job in Cornwall, if she gets it we're going to move.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want to quit my job. I hate it right now. C has applied for a job in Cornwall, if she gets it we're going to move.


Mental. I want to live in either the New Forest or the Lake District.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Mental. I want to live in either the New Forest or the Lake District.


Me = Sea.

I literally can't take this place. Hate it.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I literally can't take this place. Hate it.


I know that feeling.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I hate finance. I hate beuracracy. I hate people.


----------



## _jake_

Yay Morg coming to live in the West Country, welcome, farmer


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Yay Morg coming to live in the West Country, welcome, farmer


I've always wanted to move to the country, I'm not good with hustle and bustle!


----------



## detail3r

Would one of you PDF keepers do me a favour? Measure the actual ground temps of your vivs rather than air temps?


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've always wanted to move to the country, I'm not good with hustle and bustle!


Cornwall is really nice, plus the pasties taste soo much better down there:2thumb: well they are cornish. Falmouth is nice and Plymouth/newquay are quite close. OR if you go up a bit you'll find Torquay and Brixham (best places in the world):2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've always wanted to move to the country, I'm not good with hustle and bustle!


Same here, I'm always anxious about going on buses and into the city centre and meeting older people for some reason.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Same here, I'm always anxious about going on buses and into the city centre and meeting older people for some reason.


I'm also nervous of paths and trees that stare


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Would one of you PDF keepers do me a favour? Measure the actual ground temps of your vivs rather than air temps?


Ranges between 20-22C


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm also nervous of paths and trees that stare


I'm not joking I used to have like an itchy attack and my skin went all rashy and blotchy when I had to get dressed and and leave the house the only way to stop it was by jumping in a cold shower.:lol2: Docs done blood tests and sh!t an I've never found out why it was happening?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I'm not joking I used to have like an itchy attack and my skin went all rashy and blotchy when I had to get dressed and and leave the house the only way to stop it was by jumping in a cold shower.:lol2: Docs done blood tests and sh!t an I've never found out why it was happening?


Probably Social Anxiety or something?:blush:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Probably Social Anxiety or something?:blush:


Lol maybe. I'm useless when I 1st meet someone and end up doing something embarrassing just to get a laugh and make myself at ease. I'd probably be ok with you lot if I ever met anyone as I've spoke to people for a while and it'd be like I wern't meeting them for the 1st time.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Ranges between 20-22C


 Cheers for that, thats daytime I assume?

So 21C ground temps and now air temps of 24C should be fine for the majority of thumbs


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Would one of you PDF keepers do me a favour? Measure the actual ground temps of your vivs rather than air temps?


We measured it yesterday with our temp gun and it was 21.5c


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Lol maybe. I'm useless when I 1st meet someone and end up doing something embarrassing just to get a laugh and make myself at ease. I'd probably be ok with you lot if I ever met anyone as I've spoke to people for a while and it'd be like I wern't meeting them for the 1st time.


[niceynice]N'awww. tbh sounds cheesy but I think we'd really get on in real life :lol2:[/niceynice]


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Cheers for that, thats daytime I assume?
> 
> So 21C ground temps and now air temps of 24C should be fine for the majority of thumbs


Yeah in the day, it was around 22C on the floor under the lights, bearing in mind there's a good 30cm gap between the floor and lights. During the night I would imagine it wouldn't go any lower than 19C, I'll check tonight for you when the lights are off. Our flat stays pretty warm 24/7 so we're quite lucky with that.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Yeah in the day, it was around 22C on the floor under the lights, bearing in mind there's a good 30cm gap between the floor and lights. During the night I would imagine it wouldn't go any lower than 19C, I'll check tonight for you when the lights are off. Our flat stays pretty warm 24/7 so we're quite lucky with that.


It's 70cm between floor and lights in the vert and the lights produce virtually no useable heat. lol.

If you could that would be great.

Thanks for the help so far


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> [niceynice]N'awww. tbh sounds cheesy but I think we'd really get on in real life :lol2:[/niceynice]


Nah your only a youngling I'd corrupt you. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Nah your only a youngling I'd corrupt you. :lol2:


:gasp: I'm not a naughty boy:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> :gasp: I'm not a naughty boy:gasp:


:lol2: I'm ok, but I have my moments.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: I'm ok, but I have my moments.


*the power of christ compells you, the power of christ compells you* I'll pray, young asbo type person:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'll pray, young asbo type person:whistling2:


I am in now way an asbo! I abhor them!
ASBO as if:bash:


Also I'm currently listening to thisYouTube - Harry Chapin-Cats in the Cradle-HQ Very asbo rude boy Brraaappp!!!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I am in now way an asbo! I abhor them!
> ASBO as if:bash:
> 
> 
> Also I'm currently listening to thisYouTube - Harry Chapin-Cats in the Cradle-HQ Very asbo rude boy Brraaappp!!!


So much violence:whistling2:

I'm on Omegle saying rude things to everyone:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Cornwall is really nice, plus the pasties taste soo much better down there:2thumb: well they are cornish. Falmouth is nice and Plymouth/newquay are quite close. OR if you go up a bit you'll find Torquay and Brixham (best places in the world):2thumb:


It's Falmouth we'd be moving to.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm on Omegle saying rude things to everyone:2thumb:


What's that?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> It's 70cm between floor and lights in the vert and the lights produce virtually no useable heat. lol.
> 
> If you could that would be great.
> 
> Thanks for the help so far


23 rising to 26c. Both tanks.


----------



## _jake_

It's a chat site where knowone knows you and you can talk. I'm just putting rude things then leaving. is funny if your bored and childish ;(


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> 23 rising to 26c. Both tanks.


Nice one, a fair bit warmer than mine then.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Nice one, a fair bit warmer than mine then.


Frogs seem happy enough and the leucs are always at the top where it's 26.

I'm probably going to add more vines and things to climb, leucs love it.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> It's a chat site where knowone knows you and you can talk. I'm just putting rude things then leaving. is funny if your bored and childish ;(


Yeah I just checked it out and someone asked if i wanted to see there manhood? so i told them to do 1 and closed it:lol2: Be careful on that sh!t mate. Peados


----------



## jme2049

Someone should make a dartfrog banter thread. where all things dartfrog related are talked about by anyone:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Someone should make a dartfrog banter thread. where all things dartfrog related are talked about by anyone:2thumb:


That's a good idea!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Yeah I just checked it out and someone asked if i wanted to see there manhood? so i told them to do 1 and closed it:lol2: Be careful on that sh!t mate. Peados


haha knowones said that to me yet. Probably don't give them a chance. On urban dictionary getting funny words to say (IM THAT BORED) :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Is it like chat roulette or whatever it is?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> haha knowones said that to me yet. Probably don't give them a chance. On urban dictionary getting funny words to say (IM THAT BORED) :gasp:


I like spooge!


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Is it like chat roulette or whatever it is?


yeh without the video, I aint brave enough to show my face whilst insulting them:lol2:
EDIT - Damn something just happened similair to you Jamie, of it now, my funs over  lol


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Frogs seem happy enough and the leucs are always at the top where it's 26.
> 
> I'm probably going to add more vines and things to climb, leucs love it.


Just done some more thorough checks on mine.

5cm from top - 26.6C

20cm from top - 25.3C

30cm from top - 24C

50 cm from top - 23.3C

60cm from top - 22C

Ground level - 20.6C

I guess at least with differing zones of warmth gives the frogs more oppurtunity to effectively thermoregulate.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Just done some more thorough checks on mine.
> 
> 5cm from top - 26.6C
> 
> 20cm from top - 25.3C
> 
> 30cm from top - 24C
> 
> 50 cm from top - 23.3C
> 
> 60cm from top - 22C
> 
> Ground level - 20.6C
> 
> I guess at least with differing zones of warmth gives the frogs more oppurtunity to effectively thermoregulate.


Yeah definitely, keep a watch on them to see where they hang out. Obviously it's humidity that will determine things aswell.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah definitely, keep a watch on them to see where they hang out. Obviously it's humidity that will determine things aswell.


Misting is 8 times per day currently, so the humidity always stays between 85 - 95% RH.

Broms at all levels too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Misting is 8 times per day currently, so the humidity always stays between 85 - 95% RH.
> 
> Broms at all levels too.


Sounds good. How's growth going?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> yeh without the video, I aint brave enough to show my face whilst insulting them:lol2:
> EDIT - Damn something just happened similair to you Jamie, of it now, my funs over  lol


What was said what was said!



detail3r said:


> Misting is 8 times per day currently, so the humidity always stays between 85 - 95% RH.
> 
> Broms at all levels too.


EIGHT! That's insane! You must go through tonnes of water! We only mist ours two or three times a day. I really want my fants to breed!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm assuming he has a seconds timer. I do 4 mins a day.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm assuming he has a seconds timer. I do 4 mins a day.


Yeah ours get about 30-60 seconds per spray, it depends who's doing it, I spray for about 30 secs and Matt sprays for about 3 hours!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> What was said what was said!


Some site Jake was on, I checked it out and someone offered to show me their length.:lol2: So I closed it, now it looks like it's happened to Jake. haha


----------



## _jake_

It was funny though!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> It was funny though!


I bet you looked at it. 

Curiosity and that.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why doesn't Harvey Bratwurst post here anymore?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I bet you looked at it.
> 
> Curiosity and that.


clear off:gasp:

What I meant as funny was me insulting people!:no1:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> clear off:gasp:
> 
> What I meant as funny was me insulting people!:no1:


:lol2: Naughty Naughty!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: Naughty Naughty!


I need an infraction, only had one which expired last year, got a reputation to keep up you know:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I need an infraction, only had one which expired last year, got a reputation to keep up you know:whistling2:


What if they just banish you at once? That's what I'd do:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> What if just banish you at once? That's what I'd do:whistling2:


You all love me too much, right, right?:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> You all love me too much, right, right?:gasp:


*Tolerate* you, child, tolerate you. :whistling2:

Lol, joking, FlakeyJakey, you're pretty cool.

Funny, looking over the urban/country posts, I *jumped* at the chance to work back in London, when this job came up:

1) It was in London
2) It was in Housing
3) It was in London
4) It was an LGBT organisation (I've worked for two before, in publishing)
5) It's a great organisation to work for- let's hope we survive the cuts!
6) Did I mention it's in London?

Of course, I'm in a pretty wierd position, as a commuter; I get all the fun of working and sometimes socialising in London- which is pretty exciting- but at the end of the day I go home to Kent and on weekends I'm usually with the boyf right out in The Sticks: horses wandering by the back fence, pheasants in the garden early morning, etc etc. Best of both, definitely!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> *Tolerate* you, child, tolerate you. :whistling2:
> 
> Lol, joking, FlakeyJakey, you're pretty cool.
> 
> Funny, looking over the urban/country posts, I *jumped* at the chance to work back in London, when this job came up:
> 
> 1) It was in London
> 2) It was in Housing
> 3) It was in London
> 4) It was an LGBT organisation (I've worked for two before, in publishing)
> 5) It's a great organisation to work for- let's hope we survive the cuts!
> 6) Did I mention it's in London?
> 
> Of course, I'm in a pretty wierd position, as a commuter; I get all the fun of working and sometimes socialising in London- which is pretty exciting- but at the end of the day I go home to Kent and on weekends I'm usually with the boyf right out in The Sticks: horses wandering by the back fence, pheasants in the garden early morning, etc etc. Best of both, definitely!:2thumb:


Screw London. Screw commutes. My body can't hack it anymore.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> *Tolerate* you, child, tolerate you. :whistling2:
> 
> Lol, joking, FlakeyJakey, you're pretty cool.
> 
> Funny, looking over the urban/country posts, I *jumped* at the chance to work back in London, when this job came up:
> 
> 1) It was in London
> 2) It was in Housing
> 3) It was in London
> 4) It was an LGBT organisation (I've worked for two before, in publishing)
> 5) It's a great organisation to work for- let's hope we survive the cuts!
> 6) Did I mention it's in London?
> 
> Of course, I'm in a pretty wierd position, as a commuter; I get all the fun of working and sometimes socialising in London- which is pretty exciting- but at the end of the day I go home to Kent and on weekends I'm usually with the boyf right out in The Sticks: horses wandering by the back fence, pheasants in the garden early morning, etc etc. Best of both, definitely!:2thumb:


Yay someone likes me!:no1:

That sounds plain awesome. Also I want Pheasants in my garden


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sounds good. How's growth going?


Not bad actually. One of the broms is going nice and red, just uploading some photos now.



manda88 said:


> EIGHT! That's insane! You must go through tonnes of water! We only mist ours two or three times a day. I really want my fants to breed!





Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm assuming he has a seconds timer. I do 4 mins a day.


What he said - I have a Mistking timer but yes I do get through a lot of water, just while the plants are settling in and so I can maximise growth before any frogs go in.


----------



## detail3r

This brom was green 2 weeks ago or so when first planted :


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why doesn't Harvey Bratwurst post here anymore?


Because too many people annoy him on here.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Because too many people annoy him on here.


 
Really? Even in Phibs?

I hope I don't.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Really? Even in Phibs?
> 
> I hope I don't.


Nah not you, I'm not sure who really, I think he's just out and about more now and doesn't really think about coming on here, he's developed a life outside frogs!! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Nah not you, I'm not sure who really, I think he's just out and about more now and doesn't really think about coming on here, he's developed a life outside frogs!! :gasp:


What a :censor:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Nah not you, I'm not sure who really, I think he's just out and about more now and doesn't really think about coming on here, he's developed a life outside frogs!! :gasp:


I'm so devoted, I dont have any anymore and still waste me life away here:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm so devoted, I dont have any anymore and still waste me life away here:whistling2:


Frogless freak!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Frogless freak!


ha. At least I HAVE KITTIES:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> ha. At least I HAVE KITTIES:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


>


but you do have more snakes than a zoo.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> but you do have more snakes than a zoo.


True :flrt: I think me and Jackie should open a zoo, cos she's got more frogs than South America! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> True :flrt: I think me and Jackie should open a zoo, cos she's got more frogs than South America! :2thumb:


Alarmingly, its probably a fact:lol2: I'll provide the 'large carnivores' hehe:flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Domino one of my leopard geckos is in the process of laying her second egg! My first ever gecko eggs :flrt::flrt:


----------



## jme2049

Just played black ops for the 1st time in a while and got absolutely slaughtered.


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Just played black ops for the 1st time in a while and got absolutely slaughtered.


I prestiged the other day and regretted it.

Killaone 3 out this week baby! Yeahhhhhh.


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> I prestiged the other day and regretted it.
> 
> Killaone 3 out this week baby! Yeahhhhhh.


:lol2:. I'm 46 still not prestige yet.
I've never played a killzone game, are they any good?


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:.
> I've never played a killzone game, are they any good?


Most definitely. Single player rocks, graphics are incredible, mulitplayer is a little slower than then fast frenetic pace of COD but the maps are HUGE, like 2 - 3 times the size of even the biggest Black Ops map.

You on PSN or Live?


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Most definitely. Single player rocks, graphics are incredible, mulitplayer is a little slower than then fast frenetic pace of COD but the maps are HUGE, like 2 - 3 times the size of even the biggest Black Ops map.
> 
> You on PSN or Live?


PSN jme2049

Original I know :lol2:
Might have to check killzone out. I have a mate who gets all good games as soon as they come out so I'll try and have a lend off him.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Possible redundancy letter this week.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Possible redundancy letter this week.


I remember you saying a while ago about possible redundancies. Hope you survive the cut, but then again you said you hate it there....so I hope you get made redundant with a nice pay off and find a nice new job in Cornwall

Being made redundant sucks balls.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I remember you saying a while ago about possible redundancies. Hope you survive the cut, but then again you said you hate it there....so I hope you get made redundant with a nice pay off and find a nice new job in Cornwall
> 
> Being made redundant sucks balls.


Redundancy in six months = PERFECT!

Not so much now :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> PSN jme2049
> 
> Original I know :lol2:
> Might have to check killzone out. I have a mate who gets all good games as soon as they come out so I'll try and have a lend off him.


I'll send you a friends reuqest on there, get some games in on Black Ops at some point: victory:

(As I type this a D.Buzzati and D.Mulleri are crawling along the top of the screen *sigh*)


----------



## manda88

Ignore me, I'm retarded.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Redundancy in six months = PERFECT!
> 
> Not so much now :lol2:


As I said, with the cuts, all of our projects are at risk. We're fighting for funding on every level, but there are no guarentees. 
I've lived on the dole before, so I'm sure i could again if I had to- but I def don't want to- plus I believe the work we do is hugely important. Soldier on...


----------



## detail3r

Claude :


----------



## sambridge15

im a student i live at home pay no rent and get money thrown at me by the government and my unbelievably easy part time job lifes good :no1:i hope i never become a real adult :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've added my first blog entry. Probably best not to read it if you're a tory or easily offended.


----------



## detail3r

Just discovered how to stream HD from my laptop to the PS3


----------



## manda88

I just entered POTM with Diglett. It makes me LOL every time I see it.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I just entered POTM with Diglett. It makes me LOL every time I see it.


:lol2: awesome. You should do one with the white's aswell.

Digzilla lol.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: awesome. You should do one with the white's aswell.
> 
> Digzilla lol.


I was gonna do one of the pic I posted of him a few days ago, being Bart Simpson when he's writing on the blackboard during the titles, but Digzilla was so much better.
Matt will probably do one as well, maybe one of the whites as Shrek or something.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I was gonna do one of the pic I posted of him a few days ago, being Bart Simpson when he's writing on the blackboard during the titles, but Digzilla was so much better.
> Matt will probably do one as well, maybe one of the whites as Shrek or something.


I think i've found a good one for you bare with me:lol2:


Oh no don't worry. I thought this would work with one of your whites pics on fb but it didn't quite match. I was thinking of the frog as kevin obviously


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I think i've found a good one for you bare with me:lol2:
> 
> 
> Oh no don't worry. I thought this would work with one of your whites pics on fb but it didn't quite match. I was thinking of the frog as kevin obviously
> image


 
Haha you douche, that'd be amazing with the frogs in the background looking really creepy! I might try it!


----------



## RhianB87

There is a crazy thread in the RIP section.

Some guys had a rat escape, which got into its beadies tank and killed both of the beardies. But then it just escalates about the rats care e.t.c until someone says the OP should get run over and he would just laugh :gasp:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> There is a crazy thread in the RIP section.
> 
> Some guys had a rat escape, which got into its beadies tank and killed both of the beardies. But then it just escalates about the rats care e.t.c until someone says the OP should get run over and he would just laugh :gasp:


Been there, read that! I reported the post where the person was saying they hope the OP dies a slow and painful death, what a freak!! Just over the fact that he killed the rat! I had written out a big old essay after this but I'd probably start another argument.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Been there, read that! I reported the post where the person was saying they hope the OP dies a slow and painful death, what a freak!! Just over the fact that he killed the rat! I had written out a big old essay after this but I'd probably start another argument.


I didn't agree with a lot of the comments but that just was mad! 
An essay about what?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That was weird.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I didn't agree with a lot of the comments but that just was mad!
> An essay about what?


About the whole rat thing and everyone going mental about it, I feel bad for the OP cos all he/she wanted to do was say goodbye to their poor beardies, but everyone jumped on him about the rat. Some of the comments were a bit mean and uncalled for but a few of them had a point, but I don't see the point in everyone saying 'you should have kept it like this and not done this' cos it's happened now and there's nothing anyone can do about it. I'd be devastated though if I came home one day to find a rat had chewed the faces off my pets


----------



## jme2049

Just feeding my baby fire sals some worms and one was all shriveled and dried up and dead. The only reason I can think of is the cricket tub it was in had alot more holes in than the others for some reason and it just dried out very quick. Lame. 
On a brighter note saw a couple of common frogs in the pond underwater earlier, soooo hopefully spawn soon


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> About the whole rat thing and everyone going mental about it, I feel bad for the OP cos all he/she wanted to do was say goodbye to their poor beardies, but everyone jumped on him about the rat. Some of the comments were a bit mean and uncalled for but a few of them had a point, but I don't see the point in everyone saying 'you should have kept it like this and not done this' cos it's happened now and there's nothing anyone can do about it. I'd be devastated though if I came home one day to find a rat had chewed the faces off my pets


It was his own fault. If he kept the rats correctly (and the beardie) the whole disaster wouldn't of happened and the argument wouldn't of started. At least others can now learn from the mistakes :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

My ADF eggs keep going mouldy :bash:
Plus the two developing tads keep escaping and if they're not careful will be eaten by the parents :lol2:

Think redbush will help ??

The only thing I can think of is they're not getting aerated/agitated enough as the water in the hatchery is calm and doesn't get moved etc.


----------



## jme2049

I got someone's royal python thread moved earlier totally by accident. 
Sorry but if you happen to read this :lol2:.

Also just checked the pond with a torch and there's loads of big ass fogs in there!!!! I can't wait for spring


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> I got someone's royal python thread moved earlier totally by accident.
> Sorry but if you happen to read this :lol2:.
> 
> Also just checked the pond with a torch and there's loads of big ass fogs in there!!!! I can't wait for spring



theres loads in mine as well but no spawn, its later this year because of the weather, had a pond full this time last year


----------



## pollywog

Got spawn in my pond here tuesday night, about a week earlier than usual and just tonight spotted the first Smooth Newt of the year.



REDDEV1L said:


> My ADF eggs keep going mouldy :bash:
> Plus the two developing tads keep escaping and if they're not careful will be eaten by the parents :lol2:
> 
> Think redbush will help ??
> 
> The only thing I can think of is they're not getting aerated/agitated enough as the water in the hatchery is calm and doesn't get moved etc.


Redbush will soften the water, Hymenochirus tend to do better in slightly harder water. Get the spawn into a seperate tank with a sponge filter bubbling gently and if it is fertilised it should be ok or preferably leave it be and move the adults into another tank till you can catch up the hatched tads. Have you got plenty of microscopic livefood ready?


----------



## jme2049

Just the two people I need to help me

The frogs are in my fish pond that has a pretty strong filter in, I know that when the tadpoles come they'll get obliterated and I don't want that to happen. Any suggestions on how I can stop the tadpoles getting killed?
If it helps I have a smaller pre-formed pond that I can dig in but the bad thing is I won't be able to filtrate it? Would it be ok to put this smaller pond in another part of the garden and lash it up with oxygenating plants and move the spawn into that?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I got someone's royal python thread moved earlier totally by accident.
> Sorry but if you happen to read this :lol2:.
> 
> Also just checked the pond with a torch and there's loads of big ass fogs in there!!!! I can't wait for spring


 
Oh my God you absolute idiot!! I can't believe you got the thread moved, you should be banned!! I HATE you!!! :devil:


Obviously this is all a lie, anyone that gets arsey about a precious thread being moved needs to get out more.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Oh my God you absolute idiot!! I can't believe you got the thread moved, you should be banned!! I HATE you!!! :devil:
> 
> 
> Obviously this is all a lie, anyone that gets arsey about a precious thread being moved needs to get out more.


Lol all I said on it was something about because it's just pictures being posted and no one talking about royals wouldn't it be better in the pics section and some mod moved it, much to the annoyance of the OP:lol2:


----------



## pollywog

jme2049 said:


> Just the two people I need to help me
> 
> The frogs are in my fish pond that has a pretty strong filter in, I know that when the tadpoles come they'll get obliterated and I don't want that to happen. Any suggestions on how I can stop the tadpoles getting killed?
> If it helps I have a smaller pre-formed pond that I can dig in but the bad thing is I won't be able to filtrate it? Would it be ok to put this smaller pond in another part of the garden and lash it up with oxygenating plants and move the spawn into that?


You don't need filtration if you have plenty of plant life to keep it oxygenated and the rain will also help to oxygenate and partially flush it now and then. You don't even need to use a pond if you've got any barrels or old fish tanks you can rear them on in those.


----------



## jme2049

pollywog said:


> You don't need filtration if you have plenty of plant life to keep it oxygenated and the rain will also help to oxygenate and partially flush it now and then. You don't even need to use a pond if you've got any barrels or old fish tanks you can rear them on in those.


Cool, just had a word with the old man, we're gonna stick the pond in. Got a perfect place for it. Plant it up a bit too
How To Make Your Garden Pond Into A Wildlife Pond - Wildlife Gardener (UK) I've been having a little read on this site too, I'm guessing it's all good info.


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> Just the two people I need to help me
> 
> The frogs are in my fish pond that has a pretty strong filter in, I know that when the tadpoles come they'll get obliterated and I don't want that to happen. Any suggestions on how I can stop the tadpoles getting killed?
> If it helps I have a smaller pre-formed pond that I can dig in but the bad thing is I won't be able to filtrate it? Would it be ok to put this smaller pond in another part of the garden and lash it up with oxygenating plants and move the spawn into that?


if theres fish in the pond your better off moving them anyway as theyll eat frog tadpoles, if not you could always put a fine net or sponge around the pump to stop them getting sucked into the filter. Or better still build another wildlife pond you can never have to many of these :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Lol all I said on it was something about because it's just pictures being posted and no one talking about royals wouldn't it be better in the pics section and some mod moved it, much to the annoyance of the OP:lol2:


 Randomly but what are you feeding your royal in the picture? I have mine on large mice and he is 198g but I think he should be on something bigger.


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> if theres fish in the pond your better off moving them anyway as theyll eat frog tadpoles, if not you could always put a fine net or sponge around the pump to stop them getting sucked into the filter. Or better still build another wildlife pond you can never have to many of these :2thumb:


Cheers Richie, I didn't know the fish will eat tadpoles, mind you the size of the gold fish we have it wouldn't surprise me it they scoffed them. Wildlife pond it is :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Randomly but what are you feeding your royal in the picture? I have mine on large mice and he is 198g but I think he should be on something bigger.


Rat fuzzies. I think he was only weighing 193g as he was full of food and not pooped much. It was a big jump from 151g in 3 weeks. He could probably do the size up though. Are you meant to feed them something that is as wide as the widest part of their body?


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Rat fuzzies. I think he was only weighing 193g as he was full of food and not pooped much. It was a big jump from 151g in 3 weeks. He could probably do the size up though. Are you meant to feed them something that is as wide as the widest part of their body?


I think the mice are a tad small for him. Will send the OH out to go buy some rat fuzzies to see if he can take them. He isnt gaining as quickly as I thought he would so will try upping it.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> I think the mice are a tad small for him. Will send the OH out to go buy some rat fuzzies to see if he can take them. He isnt gaining as quickly as I thought he would so will try upping it.


The breeder I got him from said to get him on rats asap because it's better for them when they're bigger to be on rats rather than a couple of mice a week or something like that:lol2:, so I waited a week after I got him tried him with a fuzzy and he's never looked back.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I think the mice are a tad small for him. Will send the OH out to go buy some rat fuzzies to see if he can take them. He isnt gaining as quickly as I thought he would so will try upping it.


Was he on mice when you first got him? You may find he might be difficult to move onto rats at first, it's much better to get them onto rats as young as poss. Both yours and Jamies can probably take small rat weaners at their sizes : victory:

EDIT-Jamie got there before me!


----------



## detail3r

Blimey 31 Dendroworld members going to the frogmeet - thats like the entire forum!


----------



## richie.b

detail3r said:


> Blimey 31 Dendroworld members going to the frogmeet - thats like the entire forum!


yep should be a good one

and we actually talked about frogs on here for few minutes before it went back onto snakes :zzz:


----------



## detail3r

richie.b said:


> yep should be a good one
> 
> and we actually talked about frogs on here for few minutes before it went back onto snakes :zzz:


You lie!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Was he on mice when you first got him? You may find he might be difficult to move onto rats at first, it's much better to get them onto rats as young as poss. Both yours and Jamies can probably take small rat weaners at their sizes : victory:
> 
> EDIT-Jamie got there before me!


I still have a few mice left but I will buy 1 rat weaner to see if he will take he. He has never turned down a feed yet. No harm in going out to get more if he does take it. And I will just keep the extra mice for when my two get bigger...which might be a while though :whistling2:
Yeah he was on medium mice when we got him.


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> yep should be a good one
> 
> and we actually talked about frogs on here for few minutes before it went back onto snakes :zzz:


It is off topic, meaning off frogs:lol2: Although i'm always happy to talk and learn something new about frogs. I mostly ask in here rather than start a new thread.


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> It is off topic, meaning off frogs:lol2: Although i'm always happy to talk and learn something new about frogs. I mostly ask in here rather than start a new thread.


I was beginning to think this was the snake offtopic section


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> I was beginning to think this was the snake offtopic section


I don't think there is one, so to confuse them we started it here:lol2:.
Also I haven't been on the ps3 to accept your add im not ignoring it: victory:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> I don't think there is one, so to confuse them we started it here:lol2:.
> Also I haven't been on the ps3 to accept your add im not ignoring it: victory:


All they'd talk about is racking, rubs and het this, het that 

Just as well, as i've not been on to add you! (Back to back 14 hour shifts today / tomorrow!)


----------



## RhianB87

I think we should have a facebook amphib section group because I am really bad at knowing whose real names belong to who on here :blush:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I still have a few mice left but I will buy 1 rat weaner to see if he will take he. He has never turned down a feed yet. No harm in going out to get more if he does take it. And I will just keep the extra mice for when my two get bigger...which might be a while though :whistling2:
> Yeah he was on medium mice when we got him.


Fair dos, he might be alright going onto rats to be fair, when Jenny first got Cleo she was on mice, but we offered her rats from then on and she's always had them since without a fuss :2thumb:
Any more news on Ava?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Fair dos, he might be alright going onto rats to be fair, when Jenny first got Cleo she was on mice, but we offered her rats from then on and she's always had them since without a fuss :2thumb:
> Any more news on Ava?


Nothing to report  Got some traps laid out and a heatmat with a hide on in here as my parents room is pretty cold. I wish she was fully grown. It would make things so much easier!


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> All they'd talk about is racking, rubs and het this, het that


Don't even know what all that het stuff means yet, I would end up making a fool of myself.:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Don't even know what all that het stuff means yet, I would end up making a fool of myself.:lol2:


 I don't think half of them do who claim to tbh!


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> I don't think half of them do who claim to tbh!


An I just get hungry when they start mentioning pies (pied?):mf_dribble:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> An I just get hungry when they start mentioning pies (pied?):mf_dribble:


Ahh yes - the snakes that are worth £10.35 billion dollars one year and then £100 the next? lol.

I'd love a Boelens python.


----------



## _jake_

Happy Birthday Alex M !!!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

For those wanting to see, here's 2 out of 3 of my red eye tree frogs...the other was hiding still.
















:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice and healthy frogs!


----------



## sambridge15

got my new lighting today its insane i cant beleieve the difference i was and am still using 2 repti glow 2.0s but its such a good lighting system lets get that moss growing good and proper :2thumb: bit of luck this and my new lucky reptile super rain should give me a stunning viv


----------



## jme2049

Nice frogs Jazzy!:2thumb:

Quiet in here today, what are all you mother truckers up to?


----------



## Nix

detail3r said:


> I don't think half of them do who claim to tbh!


 
I'm a molecular cell biologist and studied a good chunk of genetics for my degree so I might be able help out if you have questions 

AS for names and who is who, Nix by forum, Nix by fave. Keeping it simple!


----------



## detail3r

Nix said:


> I'm a molecular cell biologist and studied a good chunk of genetics for my degree so I might be able help out if you have questions
> 
> AS for names and who is who, Nix by forum, Nix by fave. Keeping it simple!


Cheers for that, I will bear it in mind! 

Simple is the best way!


----------



## REDDEV1L

> I have had a corn snake for 2 years now and i'm getting to the point where i can't be bothered to care for it! It is yellow, orange and slight brown on it. About 4ft long. The tank, heat mat, water bowl and rock home included with it aswell.


Just found this on Gumtree.

:bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Fair dos, he might be alright going onto rats to be fair, when Jenny first got Cleo she was on mice, but we offered her rats from then on and she's always had them since without a fuss :2thumb:
> Any more news on Ava?


And she'd just had a nice weaner as you said that! To be fair Mand she'd prob only had a few feeds when I got her so she prob wouldn't have known the difference! Bless her. :flrt:
I'd try him anyway though, like you say try one and then get more, he'll prob like it much more! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Just found this on Gumtree.
> 
> :bash: :bash: :bash:


I don't like they way they've worded it but at least they're honest and selling it rather than just dumping it in a skip like someone did recently :banghead:


----------



## detail3r

Bloody crickets are decimating the plants in the Exo 

Now I have the temps stabilised in the vert I have a choice of frogs..

Pumilo 'San Cristobal' breeding trio or sub adult 2.2 group of R.Vanzolinii...


----------



## manda88

I've just managed to infect my work pc with about a million viruses by looking at a pic of a dartfrog tattoo on Google images! So beware what you look at! :gasp: :blush:


----------



## REDDEV1L

There's definitely some nasty virii out there...
Got called to my mums mates a few weeks ago with a doozy of a virus/adware...Basically, ANYTHING you did would be blocked by this "antivirus" program telling you it was infected (Even notepad etc) and trying to scare you into buying their program saying your details could be sent to fraudsters bla bla bla.
Managed to get onto chrome and do some searching but nothing would work...ended up using a removal tool, booting into safemode and manually deleting what it left behind so it couldn't resurface.


----------



## manda88

I've only just managed to get back on my PC, they worked on it for over an hour getting it all off, he had to reboot it like 3 times and kept doing virus checks with various programmes, I was like oops. I knew it was gonna be bad when loads of pics of naked people popped up :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Dendroworlds going to lose a lot of members when they start charging for access to the site....

Seems like a good time to get people onboard Wolfenrooks new site for all planted vivs and aquariums


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Dendroworlds going to lose a lot of members when they start charging for access to the site....
> 
> Seems like a good time to get people onboard Wolfenrooks new site for all planted vivs and aquariums


Does Wolfenrook give you commission?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Does Wolfenrook give you commission?


Nope, just trying to help a friends site get off the ground. Why?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Nope, just trying to help a friends site get off the ground. Why?


:lol2: I was just kidding, it's just you've mentioned him a few times recently so I made a joke. Do you know him in real life? And what's his site?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> :lol2: I was just kidding, it's just you've mentioned him a few times recently so I made a joke.


Hes a good mate who's helped me out with cultures etc when mine have crashed so thought i'd 'try' and return the favour, after all it seems that the plants and scaping in PDF vivs are as important as the frogs themselves!

I could surely do with some commission though - just paid 142.9p per litre for fuel. Ouch.


----------



## sambridge15

who would pay for dendroworld there is so few member it takes ages to get any replies and rarely has any good discussions due to so few members :devil:


----------



## detail3r

sambridge15 said:


> who would pay for dendroworld there is so few member it takes ages to get any replies and rarely has any good discussions due to so few members :devil:


Exactly! Hoping to get a few on board for the new site, even if it just gets 10 members its better than nothing (I feel that people setting new sites up set their hopes and aspirations far too high).

Manda - Yeah ive met Ade 

How're your fants doing btw?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Hes a good mate who's helped me out with cultures etc when mine have crashed so thought i'd 'try' and return the favour, after all it seems that the plants and scaping in PDF vivs are as important as the frogs themselves!
> 
> I could surely do with some commission though - just paid 142.9p per litre for fuel. Ouch.


Fuel prices are ridiculous at the mo, and according to the radio they say it's going to go up by about 5p in the future :devil: It's bloody high enough as it is!!



detail3r said:


> Exactly! Hoping to get a few on board for the new site, even if it just gets 10 members its better than nothing (I feel that people setting new sites up set their hopes and aspirations far too high).
> 
> Manda - Yeah ive met Ade
> 
> How're your fants doing btw?


Well one died about 6 weeks ago unexpectedly, we have no idea why it died, but the other two seem happy enough, bouncing around the tank during the day, calling away, so yeah they're good! We reckon the one that died must have just been a bit weaker than the other two, or the other two bullied it or something, cos as far as I know their set up is fine. I guess it's just one of those things! Hopefully the remaining two will breed, one is definitely male and I'm pretty sure the other is female, they're massive compared to how big they were when I first got them!


----------



## sambridge15

detail3r said:


> Exactly! Hoping to get a few on board for the new site, even if it just gets 10 members its better than nothing (I feel that people setting new sites up set their hopes and aspirations far too high).
> 
> Manda - Yeah ive met Ade
> 
> How're your fants doing btw?


whats the site ill gladly join :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Fuel prices are ridiculous at the mo, and according to the radio they say it's going to go up by about 5p in the future :devil: It's bloody high enough as it is!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well one died about 6 weeks ago unexpectedly, we have no idea why it died, but the other two seem happy enough, bouncing around the tank during the day, calling away, so yeah they're good! We reckon the one that died must have just been a bit weaker than the other two, or the other two bullied it or something, cos as far as I know their set up is fine. I guess it's just one of those things! Hopefully the remaining two will breed, one is definitely male and I'm pretty sure the other is female, they're massive compared to how big they were when I first got them!


Agreed, the amount of taxation we're subjected to is ridiculous in this country. Just had to pay the robbing gits £235 for the courtesy of another 12 months driving on roads that are full of potholes, congested and full of speed cameras:whip:

Bad news on the fant - are they not better as a 1.1 pair anyway? Maybe the subdominant one was just too weak and bullied by the others? Especially if they are reaching maturity?



sambridge15 said:


> whats the site ill gladly join :2thumb:


I'll pm you mate, don't want to peeve any RFUK mods off.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

srigauk said:


> hi this is Sri from UK, I am a jewellery specialist and a businesswoman as well.


That's great.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Bad news on the fant - are they not better as a 1.1 pair anyway? Maybe the subdominant one was just too weak and bullied by the others? Especially if they are reaching maturity?


Yeah this is what we think may have happened, lets hope for some baby Fants this year!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

srigauk said:


> hi this is Sri from UK, I am a jewellery specialist and a businesswoman as well.


Thanks I will keep that in mind when I am setting up my next tank for my amphibs:devil:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Agreed, the amount of taxation we're subjected to is ridiculous in this country. *Just had to pay the robbing gits £235 for the courtesy of another 12 months driving on roads* that are full of potholes, congested and full of speed cameras:whip:
> 
> Bad news on the fant - are they not better as a 1.1 pair anyway? Maybe the subdominant one was just too weak and bullied by the others? Especially if they are reaching maturity?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pm you mate, don't want to peeve any RFUK mods off.


Join the club!! I hate how expensive cars are to run, but I wouldn't be able to live without it.
I have no idea to be honest, I was originally just going to get two but I got greedy and got three instead, clearly the powers that be only wanted me to have two!! I know it sounds awful, but I was more gutted about losing the one I did because it had soooo much blue on it, it really was a stunning little thing, but at least I've still got two and didn't lose them all. Maybe they bullied it cos it was so pretty!


----------



## furryjen

Matt it feels like forever since I've seen you -yes, yes I know you're delighted...:bash:
Would be well good if you got babies


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah this is what we think may have happened, lets hope for some baby Fants this year!!


Definitely a possibility mate

Good luck with the fants: victory:



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Thanks I will keep that in mind when I am setting up my next tank for my amphibs:devil:


She could also keep 'phibs - you NEVER know:lol2:



manda88 said:


> Join the club!! I hate how expensive cars are to run, but I wouldn't be able to live without it.
> I have no idea to be honest, I was originally just going to get two but I got greedy and got three instead, clearly the powers that be only wanted me to have two!! I know it sounds awful, but I was more gutted about losing the one I did because it had soooo much blue on it, it really was a stunning little thing, but at least I've still got two and didn't lose them all. Maybe they bullied it cos it was so pretty!


It really does, suck the cost of car ownership, its pretty much sapped my enjoyment of driving now.

Poor little thing - just enjoy the (hopeful) pair you have now


----------



## manda88

I've just tried a sharon fruit for the first time in my life. It's horrible.


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon Everyone.

I gave the royal a rat pup and he ate it! He struck at it. Spat it out. Sniffed it for a while. Then decided it was safe to each. He is looking rather large at the moment!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon Everyone.
> 
> I gave the royal a rat pup and he ate it! He struck at it. Spat it out. Sniffed it for a while. Then decided it was safe to each. He is looking rather large at the moment!!


Its good that he ate it, they will easily be able to handle rat fluffs as this is what most people start on as hatchlings and skip the pups. How big is he?(weight) as at his age I would imagine small rat weaners should be on the menu, they can eat a lot larger than you think.


----------



## RhianB87

It might of been a weaner, it was just called a small rat at badshot lea! It had fur so I would guess it was a weaner not a pup :hmm:

He is only 198g. He hasnt been putting on much weigh because I think the mice we were feeding in were to small so hopefully he will start to gain more weight


----------



## REDDEV1L

We tried to give maddie a fuzzy on monday but she didn't take it....she was sniffing it and rubbing her chin on it etc but wouldn't go for it.
For some odd reason, she wouldn't eat the lrg pinkies off the tweezers either...once I dumped them on her feeding dish she ate em tho.


----------



## sambridge15

Planted Habitats seems like a very nice well organised site im going to help try make it succeed by encouraging us all to register :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

sambridge15 said:


> Planted Habitats seems like a very nice well organised site im going to help try make it succeed by encouraging us all to register :2thumb:




I now have a booming D. Buzzati and D.Mulleri culture at last


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> We tried to give maddie a fuzzy on monday but she didn't take it....she was sniffing it and rubbing her chin on it etc but wouldn't go for it.
> For some odd reason, she wouldn't eat the lrg pinkies off the tweezers either...once I dumped them on her feeding dish she ate em tho.


My milk snake never strike feeds you have to leave it in there and she will eat it over night. At least she did eat in the end


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> My milk snake never strike feeds you have to leave it in there and she will eat it over night. At least she did eat in the end


That's one thing I've always been grateful for with Blue- unless he's in actual shed, he *never* turns down food.


----------



## detail3r

So yeah, one of the oak branches in the vert has started putting out new growth. Damn.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> So yeah, one of the oak branches in the vert has started putting out new growth. Damn.


I used to find that with willow- it's never as dead as you think it is:devil:

neve seen it with oak, though!:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

oak tree sized viv :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Smile


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oh, that's fab!


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I used to find that with willow- it's never as dead as you think it is:devil:
> 
> neve seen it with oak, though!:lol2:





sambridge15 said:


> oak tree sized viv :mf_dribble:


Its annoying as I cant get to the shoots to cut them off. lol.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Smile
> image


Cutie


----------



## jme2049

YAY! frogs in the pond have spawned, there's loads of it! So i've made a few lil areas for them to get out easier. I would be digging in the wildlife pond now but its pissing down at the moment:lol2: so Sunday it is!


----------



## jme2049

Arrgh! am I the only one who thinks music today is inappropriate for kids? I've just had to listen to my 9yr old cousin singing these words from rihannas new song 
"Cause I may be bad, but I'm perfectly good at it 
Sex in the air, I don't care, I love the smell of it 
Sticks and stones may break my bones 
But chains and whips excite me"

WTF:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Arrgh! am I the only one who thinks music today is inappropriate for kids? I've just had to listen to my 9yr old cousin singing these words from rihannas new song
> "Cause I may be bad, but I'm perfectly good at it
> Sex in the air, I don't care, I love the smell of it
> Sticks and stones may break my bones
> But chains and whips excite me"
> 
> WTF:devil:


Rihanna is an idiot and deserved getting smacked up.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Rihanna is an idiot and deserved getting smacked up.


YES! In no way do I condone violence against women but she probably deserved it the hoe!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I used to be sweet and innocent but then I wanted to unleash my adult side but those awful record companies, they just wouldn't let me! :gasp:

BUT...I'm such a rebel I don't care anymore! LOOK AT ME I'M RIHANNA, I'M A WOMAN NOW AND I DON'T CARE WHO KNOWS IT! I sing about whips because I'm CONTROVERSIAL! LOOK AT ME PEOPLE!

*LOOK AT ME!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## detail3r

An interesting read on lighting, the PAR/PUR section is particularly worth a read :

Aquarium Lighting; Kelvin, Nanometers, PAR, Bulb, Watt, MH, LED, Light Basics.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> I used to be sweet and innocent but then I wanted to unleash my adult side but those awful record companies, they just wouldn't let me! :gasp:
> 
> BUT...I'm such a rebel I don't care anymore! LOOK AT ME I'M RIHANNA, I'M A WOMAN NOW AND I DON'T CARE WHO KNOWS IT! I sing about whips because I'm CONTROVERSIAL! LOOK AT ME PEOPLE!
> 
> *LOOK AT ME!!!!!!!!!*


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I used to be sweet and innocent but then I wanted to unleash my adult side but those awful record companies, they just wouldn't let me! :gasp:
> 
> BUT...I'm such a rebel I don't care anymore! LOOK AT ME I'M RIHANNA, I'M A WOMAN NOW AND I DON'T CARE WHO KNOWS IT! I sing about whips because I'm CONTROVERSIAL! LOOK AT ME PEOPLE!
> 
> *LOOK AT ME!!!!!!!!!*


You would though, wouldn't you?


----------



## manda88

She's not as bad as that skank Miley Cyrus, I HATE her with a passion, I would love to kick her in the face til her head fell off.


----------



## Ron Magpie

This all made me laugh a bit- but I really can't condone any kind of domestic violence/abuse.


----------



## detail3r

Blimey:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> This all made me laugh a bit- but I really can't condone any kind of domestic violence/abuse.


Women are things.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Women are things.


And when C reads this, you are on the sofa for a year...


----------



## jme2049

:lol2:
So bored, waiting for the rugby to start.

What are all you amphibian peeps up to this weekend?
Also where's stewie?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm...waiting for the rugby to start!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm...waiting for the rugby to start!


Should be a good game England and France. I just hope Wales don't embarrass themselves against Italy.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I have done a revamp of the amazons tank, just need more plants now. Thinking of just bunging some fake ones in there but we will see. And done the weekly shop. Have to work tomorrow:devil:


----------



## furryjen

I have just made large red velvet cupcakes : victory: they're currently caking themselves up!! 
Otherwise it's housework and that's :censor: I might bake something else instead.....


----------



## furryjen

Ok correction, first batch still look normal stupid natural food colouring :devil:
Hobby craft and then try again!

Matt we're gonna have about 48 cakes by the end of this so if you and Mand feel peckish let me know!! :lol2: x


----------



## _jake_

I'm so bored. Honesty like bored bored bored bored. Ooo Katy Perrys on the telly.


----------



## manda88

I'm waiting to hear whether my local rep shop have got Diego's sister back in yet.


----------



## furryjen

Has anyone else noticed that the 'girl' on the confused.com ad always pulls everything out of her apparently Mary Poppins 'lady area'?? (wasn't actually sure what I could get away with there.....) :gasp:

You'll look forever more now :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

It's so funny! I might get all my family members to join too, save me ever having to see them face to face and sure beat the high call costs! did you guys plan all coming on here or did it just happen??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bye bye F®ance!


----------



## REDDEV1L

LOOKIE WHAT WE ENDED UP BRINGING HOME TODAY !!!










Although when I say WE, my bro bought it, it's his snake, but he's nicked everything else from me 
Tank = no more locust breeding project, mat = same, stat = no stat on canes (Luckily the tank never gets above 28 very often anyway so a week or so without wont matter) hides were just lying round.

He's a fast little bugger tho...Once he realised there was no lid on top of the box when taking pics he was across the other side of the double bed before I could drop the cam and get there myself...:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bye bye F®ance!


Lol. Mind you, they may be pants at rugby, but a female ex-collegue I used to do night shifts with agrees with me that the the French team have by far the best a:censor:s! :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the 'girl' on the confused.com ad always pulls everything out of her apparently Mary Poppins 'lady area'?? (wasn't actually sure what I could get away with there.....) :gasp:
> 
> You'll look forever more now :lol2:


YES!! Hahaha I make a comment about it pretty much every time the ad comes on, I hate her singing!!



REDDEV1L said:


> LOOKIE WHAT WE ENDED UP BRINGING HOME TODAY !!!
> 
> imageimage
> 
> Although when I say WE, my bro bought it, it's his snake, but he's nicked everything else from me
> Tank = no more locust breeding project, mat = same, stat = no stat on canes (Luckily the tank never gets above 28 very often anyway so a week or so without wont matter) hides were just lying round.
> 
> He's a fast little bugger tho...Once he realised there was no lid on top of the box when taking pics he was across the other side of the double bed before I could drop the cam and get there myself...:lol2:


Oooh pretty!! Is is a sunkissed or a normal? It's head looks kind of sunkissed!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Mind you, they may be pants at rugby, but a female ex-collegue I used to do night shifts with agrees with me that the the French team have by far the best a:censor:s! :mf_dribble::lol2:


Naughty.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Oooh pretty!! Is is a sunkissed or a normal? It's head looks kind of sunkissed!


Goes to show I need to take some piccies in proper sunlight without the flash..:lol2:. 

it's a bloodred 

Or atleast it better be !!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Goes to show I need to take some piccies in proper sunlight without the flash..:lol2:.
> 
> it's a bloodred
> 
> Or atleast it better be !!


Yeah it probably is, you'll know by the fact that it doesn't have the saddle type markings down it's sides like other corns do, and it's belly won't be checkered, it will sort of have splashes of red along it, like this:


----------



## RhianB87

Manda I need your photography advice 
My friend is being his SLR over tonight to let me have a play and I want to get photos of the milk snake but she is mental. How do you keep yours in one place? Are they in a box?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Manda I need your photography advice
> My friend is being his SLR over tonight to let me have a play and I want to get photos of the milk snake but she is mental. How do you keep yours in one place? Are they in a box?


I just try to take a pic of them before they piss off in the other direction :lol2: I literally just have a black cloth thing that I sit on the floor and most of the time the corns will be like oooh what is this I am sat upon, and sniff around it a bit, then they get bored and try to run away, so that's when I get Matt to hold them there til I tell him to let go, then I snap a quick piccy :lol2:
I'd get a few pics of her in your hand at first to see how she's behaving, then if she's being good sit her on your bed or something and see if she keeps still, if not then yeah get a box and do it!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get them in the day when they're half asleep.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get them in the day when they're half asleep.


They trick you into thinking they sleep during the day but they dont really, at least mine dont anyway, theyre always watching me!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> They trick you into thinking they sleep during the day but they dont really, at least mine dont anyway, *theyre always watching me!*


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


Paronoid, much?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> They trick you into thinking they sleep during the day but they dont really, at least mine dont anyway, theyre always watching me!


Its the Cresties that are always watching!!! to get a decent photo of your snake, get a royal, they normally just sit there perfectly for you:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its the Cresties that are always watching!!! to get a decent photo of your snake, get a royal, they normally just sit there perfectly for you:2thumb:


I know the royal will but he is in shed at the moment so doesnt look at pretty!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Get them in the day when they're half asleep.


 
She is either asleep or mental there is no middle ground with her.

I think its just going to be lots of quick photos to see how they turn out!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> Paronoid, much?


:lol2: But they are! There's been times where I've been holding or feeding one of them over by the rest of them, and I can see Tambo glaring at me from inside his tub, he literally sits stock still and just stares at me, it's a bit unnerving!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

LOL whats going on... a thread in the phib section locked?! Thats un-heard of :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> LOL whats going on... a thread in the phib section locked?! Thats un-heard of :gasp:


 Maybe my fault. Homophobic bigot. Or maybe someone else.


----------



## bobo10

*yep*

maybe disfunctionality was the reason the thread got closed down.
dont need to go having a bitch about it, its done with.


----------



## bobo10

*last words*

last thing im going to say.
dont patronise people and talk down to people, when you know your going to get it all back.
if you carry this on then it shows how sad you are.


----------



## Ron Magpie

bobo10 said:


> last thing im going to say.
> dont patronise people and talk down to people, when you know your going to get it all back.
> if you carry this on then it shows how sad you are.


Add the homophobic stuff to this, and you get the idea... :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

A locked thread? :O What was said?

Ron Crow have you been upsetting people again? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I think its open again now, it was the smooth newt thread :lol2::lol2: not read it, just saw it was locked last night.


----------



## manda88

I'm disappointed I didn't read it sooner, but newts aren't really my thing so I didn't bother looking at it. Though now I think about it, newts are really cute, there used to be a tonne of them in the back garden at my old house, as well as frogs. That was a good 10 years or so ago though now and I've never seen a wild newt since. I wish I'd know more about them back then!!


----------



## RhianB87

I have just had a quick read and the bit that made me chuckle was 

"_Last edited by kato; Yesterday at 11:17 PM.. Reason: Plank!!!!! " _

I don't think bobo likes us :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have just had a quick read and the bit that made me chuckle was
> 
> "_Last edited by kato; Yesterday at 11:17 PM.. Reason: Plank!!!!! " _
> 
> I don't think bobo likes us :whistling2:


I laughed at that bit too. I'm so bored today.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I laughed at that bit too. I'm so bored today.


 
Yup so am I! On tills at work till 2:15. I get excited when I see a new post on here.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

New post.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yup so am I! On tills at work till 2:15. I get excited when I see a new post on here.....


Me too, I'm always like ooh I can have a conversation with them! Unless it's someone boring.


----------



## REDDEV1L

To my amazement (and secret delight) the new snake ate lastnight !!!
Now I know you're not meant to touch em or feed em for a week etc but the shop only got this one in on Fri, we bought him on Sat, so I assumed he'd be hungry. I must've been right...and as a bonus, he ate it off the dish...no tweezering needed :2thumb:

Also...Maddie took her first 'fuzzie' lastnight (albeit an inbetweeny one..too big for a pink too sml for a proper fuzzy lol)...she's also taken to eating them when they're motionless on the feeding dish which I see as a good thing (Or maybe i'm just lazy) :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Also, totally unrelated...Manda...Ya know the virus I was telling you about the other day...Well the stupid fool only went and got it again on Sat !!!!
So I goes over and fixes it, then he turns up yesterday with his sons laptop with the very same thing on !! :lol2:

and Rhian...Was I right, on facebook ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> A locked thread? :O What was said?
> 
> *Ron Crow have you been upsetting people again?* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's a talent...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What happened anyway?


----------



## Ron Magpie

The boy didn't like being called an idiot, so got homophobic.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> To my amazement (and secret delight) the new snake ate lastnight !!!
> Now I know you're not meant to touch em or feed em for a week etc but the shop only got this one in on Fri, we bought him on Sat, so I assumed he'd be hungry. I must've been right...and as a bonus, he ate it off the dish...no tweezering needed :2thumb:
> 
> Also...Maddie took her first 'fuzzie' lastnight (albeit an inbetweeny one..too big for a pink too sml for a proper fuzzy lol)...she's also taken to eating them when they're motionless on the feeding dish which I see as a good thing (Or maybe i'm just lazy) :lol2:
> 
> image


Aww I love Maddie, she's so pretty! And it doesn't matter if you feed them soon after you get them, I tend to feed mine a couple of days after I first get them and they're always fine. A few of mine are also too big for pinks and too small for fluffs :lol2: so I've just been giving them really big pinkies. I ordered some pinks and fluffs the other day so hopefully there'll be a bit of variety in sizes.



REDDEV1L said:


> Also, totally unrelated...Manda...Ya know the virus I was telling you about the other day...Well the stupid fool only went and got it again on Sat !!!!
> So I goes over and fixes it, then he turns up yesterday with his sons laptop with the very same thing on !! :lol2:
> 
> and Rhian...Was I right, on facebook ??


Good lord what an idiot :lol2: What had he been looking at again??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> The boy didn't like being called an idiot, so got homophobic.


Oh right. Nice.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> The boy didn't like being called an idiot, so got homophobic.


Does homophobic mean both 'scared of' and against gay people? Whenever I read the word homophobic it automatically makes me think of people who are afraid!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Good lord what an idiot :lol2: What had he been looking at again??


Well apparently all he went on that morning was facebook.
BUT he said the night before his pc was running slow, and the virus in question downloads itself through a trojan, so whatever he was looking at the night before will have infected him.
As for his son, AA routeplanner the morning it showed up...but being 12 I doubt he's quite into searching for porn yet...so who knows...:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Also, totally unrelated...Manda...Ya know the virus I was telling you about the other day...Well the stupid fool only went and got it again on Sat !!!!
> So I goes over and fixes it, then he turns up yesterday with his sons laptop with the very same thing on !! :lol2:
> 
> and Rhian...Was I right, on facebook ??


 
Yeah you were. Its the one that changes the background into "WARNING! You have a virus. You must buy this or your daughter, aunt, neighbour, postman will get it and die"
Well maybe not that dramatic but along those lines!
We are up to about 40 now that we have seen with it.

My collegue did have a customer come in and ask about parental controls because his 11 year old son downloaded 50gb of adult videos in 2 weeks which caused him to go over his fair useage policy with his broadband. Thats alot of adult material


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Well apparently all he went on that morning was facebook.
> BUT he said the night before his pc was running slow, and the virus in question downloads itself through a trojan, so whatever he was looking at the night before will have infected him.
> As for his son, AA routeplanner the morning it showed up...but being 12 I doubt he's quite into searching for porn yet...so who knows...:lol2:


Ah yes I heard about the AA route planner thing. I was looking in imdb.com at the weekend which is a movie database website and my anti virus kept popping up saying it was blocking some virus, I have no idea why it was happening cos I've been on that site loads of times before and it's been fine, there's nothing dodgy about it whatsoever!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Does homophobic mean both 'scared of' and against gay people? Whenever I read the word homophobic it automatically makes me think of people who are afraid!


Phobia in this context doesn't relate to irrational fear like phobia does in the medical sense.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Does homophobic mean both 'scared of' and against gay people? *Whenever I read the word homophobic it automatically makes me think of people who are afraid!*


Which is exactly what seems to motivate 'anti' people- poor, fragile souls...

Yeah, it's basically an irrational fear and/or hatred.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Phobia in this context doesn't relate to irrational fear like phobia does in the medical sense.


Oh ok :/ I don't see the point in people getting so funny about things like that, I genuinely don't see gay people any differently than I see straight people, we're all the bloody same!! Being gay doesn't make them any different to anyone else, at the end of the day we're all human.


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah you were. Its the one that changes the background into "WARNING! You have a virus. You must buy this or your daughter, aunt, neighbour, postman will get it and die"
> Well maybe not that dramatic but along those lines!
> We are up to about 40 now that we have seen with it.
> 
> My collegue did have a customer come in and ask about parental controls because his 11 year old son downloaded 50gb of adult videos in 2 weeks which caused him to go over his fair useage policy with his broadband. Thats alot of adult material


Thought so...was too much of a coincidence for it not to be.

[email protected] the kid...thats masses :lol2:

I've gotten a few trojan warnings recently, and I was only on here one of those times...SO, im gonna go out on a limb and say there's some dodgy advertising banners doing the rounds and people are getting caught out all over the place from innocent sites.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oh ok :/ I don't see the point in people getting so funny about things like that, I genuinely don't see gay people any differently than I see straight people, we're all the bloody same!! Being gay doesn't make them any different to anyone else, at the end of the day we're all human.


I dont mind gay people at all but we have a guy at work who is gay and he uses it as an excuse. For example if he forgets something or is in a mood he will say its because he is gay..... It really really annoys me :bash: .


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Oh ok :/ I don't see the point in people getting so funny about things like that, I genuinely don't see gay people any differently than I see straight people, we're all the bloody same!! Being gay doesn't make them any different to anyone else, at the end of the day we're all human.


 
*sheds a tear*

Gay people destroy empires. I wish they'd keep their LIFESTYLE CHOICE out of my face.


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Thought so...was too much of a coincidence for it not to be.
> 
> [email protected] the kid...thats masses :lol2:
> 
> I've gotten a few trojan warnings recently, and I was only on here one of those times...SO, im gonna go out on a limb and say there's some dodgy advertising banners doing the rounds and people are getting caught out all over the place from innocent sites.


Yeah I dont think its from dodgy sites because of the number of people. A lot seems to of come from facebook. But it may be a banner like you said.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> I dont mind gay people at all but we have a guy at work who is gay and he uses it as an excuse. For example if he forgets something or is in a mood he will say its because he is gay..... It really really annoys me :bash: .


Gay people are ten times more likely to suffer from memory loss.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I dont mind gay people at all but we have a guy at work who is gay and he uses it as an excuse. For example if he forgets something or is in a mood he will say its because he is gay..... It really really annoys me :bash: .


Is he being serious?! I work with a guy who's gay too and I had no idea until he told me, I also 'know' a friend of a friend who is gay but he is SO in your face about it, like OVERLY gay and it's so obvious he puts it on, it's people like that that irritate me, like high pitched squeaky voices and wearing ridiculous outfits. Other than that I have several gay friends who I love :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Gay people are ten times more likely to suffer from memory loss.


:lol2:

And *double* :lol2::lol2: @ 'Lifestyle choice'!

@Manda: As you know, I don't do 'camp', and as it happens I don't usually fancy guys that do, but I support their right to be who they are.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> *sheds a tear*
> 
> Gay people destroy empires. I wish they'd keep their LIFESTYLE CHOICE out of my face.


Did you enjoy my speech :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Gay people are ten times more likely to suffer from memory loss.


Wow. I didnt actually know that. Have studies been done? It would explain a lot about him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:
> 
> And *double* :lol2::lol2: @ 'Lifestyle choice'!


It's my favourite anti gay accusation. You all just want to be different.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Wow. I didnt actually know that. Have studies been done? It would explain a lot about him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Many, many studies. Like, loads.


----------



## jme2049

Who's gay?


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's my favourite anti gay accusation. *You all just want to be different*.


Too true - it's usually gay people that make the song and dance about being gay whereas noone actually cares anymore!!! 
I swear there are too many girls and boys that shout about them being gay all the time and expect all people in the vacinity to run away screaming or pitch up to their houses with forks and flames like they do in Beauty and the Beast when they go to beat down Beast's door!! We don't live in a society like that anymore!!! Noone gives an F!!!!!!! Just be happy!!!!!

ok rant over.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Many, many studies. Like, loads.


Is there any cure for the memory loss?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

furryjen said:


> Too true - it's usually gay people that make the song and dance about being gay whereas noone actually cares anymore!!!
> I swear there are too many girls and boys that shout about them being gay all the time and expect all people in the vacinity to run away screaming or pitch up to their houses with forks and flames like they do in Beauty and the Beast when they go to beat down Beast's door!! We don't live in a society like that anymore!!! Noone gives an F!!!!!!! Just be happy!!!!!
> 
> ok rant over.


 
What? :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Is there any cure for the memory loss?


What memory loss?


----------



## manda88

Morgan you never answered my question when I asked you what you called your whites! You're avoiding me! :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morgan you never answered my question when I asked you what you called your whites! You're avoiding me! :devil:


 
Didn't see it.

Matt and Amanda.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> What? :lol2:


Just think people need to chill out a bit and realise noone cares whether you're white/blue/bohemoth/gay/made of stone/manbearpig etc etc. Either they're your friend or they're not. 

Only ugly people should be judged. 


And I like Beauty and the Beast!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

furryjen said:


> Just think people need to chill out a bit and realise noone cares whether you're white/blue/bohemoth/gay/made of stone/manbearpig etc etc. Either they're your friend or they're not.
> 
> Only ugly people should be judged.
> 
> 
> And I like Beauty and the Beast!!!!!


 
Well, most people don't, but there still some horrible bigots about.

Is that with the singing cups? If so I hate it!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Didn't see it.
> 
> Matt and Amanda.


It was on FB I think, and I genuinely hope you're being serious, that'd make my day!


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> just think people need to chill out a bit and realise noone cares whether you're white/blue/bohemoth/gay/made of stone/manbearpig etc etc. Either they're your friend or they're not.
> 
> *only ugly people should be judged.*
> 
> 
> and i like beauty and the beast!!!!!


hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It was on FB I think, and I genuinely hope you're being serious, that'd make my day!


Sure, why not.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sure, why not.


:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You know the female is a beast right? :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You know the female is a beast right? :lol2:


I haven't seen! Which one is the blue one in the pic section?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I haven't seen! Which one is the blue one in the pic section?


Male. The female is bigger but tends to hide in the day. She's browner.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Male. The female is bigger but tends to hide in the day. She's browner.


How big are they roughly? I got some good pics of Archie the other day, she's by far the biggest out of all the whites, she is ENORMOUS. She's the reason I haven't put Jaws and Retardo in with them yet cos I think she'd eat them. I've also taken some new pics of Diglett! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How big are they roughly? I got some good pics of Archie the other day, she's by far the biggest out of all the whites, she is ENORMOUS. She's the reason I haven't put Jaws and Retardo in with them yet cos I think she'd eat them. I've also taken some new pics of Diglett! :2thumb:


Guess, 3 inches.

They had 12 locusts last night, looking plump this morning.

I know that's alot, but Andrew said they look a bit thin so I let them pig out.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Guess, 3 inches.
> 
> They had 12 locusts last night, looking plump this morning.
> 
> I know that's alot, but Andrew said they look a bit thin so I let them pig out.


I think mine are a bit obese, I'll upload a pic later that shows Archie's gut to full extent!


----------



## Ron Magpie

furryjen said:


> Just think people need to chill out a bit and realise noone cares whether you're white/blue/bohemoth/gay/made of stone/manbearpig etc etc. Either they're your friend or they're not.
> 
> Only ugly people should be judged.
> 
> 
> And I like Beauty and the Beast!!!!!


 Tell the young people I work with 'no-one cares'- since most of them have been thrown out of home directly because of their sexuality, I rather doubt they'd agree!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Anyway, what's wrong with ugly people?:crazy:

:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Tell the young people I work with 'no-one cares'- since most of them have been thrown out of home directly because of their sexuality, I rather doubt they'd agree!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Anyway, what's wrong with ugly people?:crazy:
> 
> :lol2:


I want to come and work with you, Ron, I'd teach them that they need to learn how to smash bricks into people's faces :devil: I can't believe how pathetic people are to throw their own family out of their homes for being gay. I'm going to throw my kids out for being straight! :whistling2: There's this woman at my work who's son we reckon is gay because quite frankly it's obvious, but she just doesn't see it, she's said in the past that she doesn't have a problem with gays but then when a friend of hers asked if her son was gay, she went mental! If I turned round to my mum and said I was gay and she said she was disappointed in me or something, I'd quiz the crap out of her and be like well what's wrong with it? Why does it make me any different?
Can you tell I've got it all off my chest :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I want to come and work with you, Ron, I'd teach them that they need to learn how to smash bricks into people's faces :devil: I can't believe how pathetic people are to throw their own family out of their homes for being gay. I'm going to throw my kids out for being straight! :whistling2: There's this woman at my work who's son we reckon is gay because quite frankly it's obvious, but she just doesn't see it, she's said in the past that she doesn't have a problem with gays but then when a friend of hers asked if her son was gay, she went mental! If I turned round to my mum and said I was gay and she said she was disappointed in me or something, I'd quiz the crap out of her and be like well what's wrong with it? Why does it make me any different?
> Can you tell I've got it all off my chest :lol2:


I took in a guy who'd been kicked out by his parents for not being a Jehovas Witness.

If I said I was gay my mum would probably say "Well, not that surprised".


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I took in a guy who'd been kicked out by his parents for not being a Jehovas Witness.
> 
> If I said I was gay my mum would probably say "Well, not that surprised".


Don't even get me STARTED on Jehovah Witnesses!! :diablo:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Don't even get me STARTED on Jehovah Witnesses!! :diablo:


Ok I won't get you started on Jehova's Witnesses.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Right, just paid £500 of the holiday off. I'm allowing myself £150 on "tank stuff".

Upgrade the fish tank with eco complete, pressurised co2 etc?

Or go mad on plants?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Don't even get me STARTED on Jehovah Witnesses!! :diablo:


Nor me, I think I said a while ago about a friend of mine being brainwashed by them... well he's changed for the worse and is so preachy that I want to punch him in the face :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nor me, I think I said a while ago about a friend of mine being brainwashed by them... well he's changed for the worse and is so preachy that I want to punch him in the face :bash:


If it was me, he'd stop preaching.


----------



## jme2049

I have a friend who has made a drastic change from a class A drug dealer and user to becoming a mormon.:lol2: At 1st he made us laugh trying to talk to me about God but I knew more about it than him so it was funny but now he's well and truly into it all and I never see him anymore. It's a good thing for him as he was only heading for prison.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I have a friend who has made a drastic change from a class A drug dealer and user to becoming a mormon.:lol2: At 1st he made us laugh trying to talk to me about God but I knew more about it than him so it was funny but now he's well and truly into it all and I never see him anymore. It's a good thing for him as he was only heading for prison.


I just hope Jesus comes back to Missouri soon.


----------



## manda88

Check out that gut!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Check out that gut!
> 
> image


LOL looks like that's gonna hurt when it's time to poop!


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Tell the young people I work with 'no-one cares'- since most of them have been thrown out of home directly because of their sexuality, I rather doubt they'd agree!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Anyway, what's wrong with ugly people?:crazy:
> 
> :lol2:


That's horrid  poor them I'm sorry to hear that, clearly they aren't as lucky as others. So very fair point I just don't understand why people are so ridiculous about it it's not e en any of their damn business!!:bash:

Ugly people are hilarious although saying that I see one every blimmin' day that's so ugly they make me feel sick!!! :lol2:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Check out that gut!
> 
> image


Jesus!!! At least her waist is tiny... She's a burlesque frog!! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Jesus!!! At least her waist is tiny... She's a burlesque frog!! :lol2:


:lol2: Dita Frog Teese?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Currently watching the breeding pair of corns that I bought Manda for Valentines day locking:gasp: BABIES!!!!

I want to breed my pythons now, have to wait till next season though now:devil: Hopefully my girl will be up to size!!!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> LOL looks like that's gonna hurt when it's time to poop!


Her poos are freakin' huge, but she's this fat 24/7!



furryjen said:


> Ugly people are hilarious although saying that I see one every blimmin' day that's so ugly they make me feel sick!!! :lol2:


That's not a very nice way to talk about your bedroom mirror, Jenny!


----------



## Ron Magpie

furryjen said:


> *That's horrid  poor them I'm sorry to hear that, clearly they aren't as lucky as others. So very fair point I just don't understand why people are so ridiculous about it it's not e en any of their damn business!!*:bash:
> 
> Ugly people are hilarious although saying that I see one every blimmin' day that's so ugly they make me feel sick!!! :lol2:


No offence taken darlin, but just an example: last year I interviewed a 17-year-old girl who, when her mother found out she was a lesbian, recruited her older brother and her two male cousins to 'beat the devil out of her'. This is all too common, especially within religious groups. And don't even get me started on forced marriages! But the issue isn't even about 'ethnic groups' or 'religious groups'- one of the most screwed-up guys I have dealt with in the last five years came from a middle-class white family- who threw him out when he was 15.

People may love Graham Norton- but not if he's *their* son!


----------



## sambridge15

jme2049 said:


> I have a friend who has made a drastic change from a class A drug dealer and user to becoming a mormon.:lol2: At 1st he made us laugh trying to talk to me about God but I knew more about it than him so it was funny but now he's well and truly into it all and I never see him anymore. It's a good thing for him as he was only heading for prison.


dum dum dum dum....southpark any1?


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> dum dum dum dum....southpark any1?


Hehe. It took me about five minutes when I first started in Supported Housing, all those years ago, to realise that Eastenders is *tame*!


----------



## jme2049

okaaayyy???


----------



## Morgan Freeman

White's poo is sick, especially when they sit in it straight after.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> White's poo is sick, especially when they sit in it straight after.


Haha gross. Have they been bringing you much entertainment? Where did you manage to get a lid from in the end?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha gross. Have they been bringing you much entertainment? Where did you manage to get a lid from in the end?


I used the old acrylic lid I had for the darts but mashed some holes in it.

They're weird.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I used the old acrylic lid I had for the darts but mashed some holes in it.
> 
> They're weird.


Aww don't you like them?

I've got another sodding virus on my work pc, its that one that rhian was saying about the other day where it says theyre going to break your life haha.


----------



## _jake_

Hi  Bored. Like always


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Aww don't you like them?
> 
> I've got another sodding virus on my work pc, its that one that rhian was saying about the other day where it says theyre going to break your life haha.


I like them, it's just weird getting used to large tree frog behaviour.


----------



## jme2049

sambridge15 said:


> dum dum dum dum....southpark any1?


I'm still wondering what you were implying by this?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I'm still wondering what you were implying by this?


There's a South Park episode about Mormons.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's a South Park episode about Mormons.


What where one of the boys is a drug dealer and then turns his life around, even if it is with a daft cult?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> What where one of the boys is a drug dealer and then turns his life around, even if it is with a daft cult?


No just the mormon part :lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

jme2049 said:


> What where one of the boys is a drug dealer and then turns his life around, even if it is with a daft cult?


now now the church of latter day saints is a perfectly acceptable and feasible religion im sure jesus came back in america got killed by native americans who were at the time white but got turned red by god in anger.....

guess it could be worse and your friend could have joined scientology :lol2:its a true testament to our education system that most of what i no about religion stems from southpark episodes rather than RE lessons


----------



## jme2049

TBH I wouldn't care if it was scientology he got into, he got into something and stopped himself going to jail. I think I read you post as saying I was bullsh:censor:ing or something sorry. Southpark rocks:no1:
People should choose whatever they want to believe in aslong as they live a decent life. 

It's been well quiet in here today, Amanda you drive don't you? What do you feel about the cost of womens car insurance going up?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> TBH I wouldn't care if it was scientology he got into, he got into something and stopped himself going to jail. I think I read you post as saying I was bullsh:censor:ing or something sorry. Southpark rocks:no1:
> People should choose whatever they want to believe in aslong as they live a decent life.
> 
> It's been well quiet in here today, Amanda you drive don't you? What do you feel about the cost of womens car insurance going up?


I do drive indeed, poorly, but I drive. I got the car back on Friday after having it's bumper replaced, so what do I go and do the next day? That's right, bash it into a parked car and scratch it again :lol2:
Is it actually going up then? I heard that they were thinking about it or something, but haven't read anything about it. I'll be annoyed if it goes up loads, but meh there's not much we can do about it.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I do drive indeed, poorly, but I drive. I got the car back on Friday after having it's bumper replaced, so what do I go and do the next day? That's right, bash it into a parked car and scratch it again :lol2:
> Is it actually going up then? I heard that they were thinking about it or something, but haven't read anything about it. I'll be annoyed if it goes up loads, but meh there's not much we can do about it.


I saw something on the new earlier the european court of justice has said the insurers have to charge the same rate not until Dec.2012 though:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I saw something on the new earlier the european court of justice has said the insurers have to charge the same rate not until Dec.2012 though:lol2:


Yeah I just read up about it, by that time I'll be 24 so hopefully it'll be a hell of a lot cheaper than what I'm paying now anyway, so if it does go up then it shouldn't go up _too_ much. I love that it mentions Sheilas Wheels as a 'cheap' car insurance company for women, they quoted me like £2k or something stupid whereas with elephant I'm paying just over £600, and that's for both me and Matt on it, and considering it's a 2 litre sport I don't think that's too bad!


----------



## jme2049

Driving's expensive. A company I worked for before paid for me to have driving lessons and I never got round to passing and they eventually stopped it. I had about 19 lessons and failed the theory twice and never got back to it:bash:
I use my bike in the summer and bus in the winter now :lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Driving's expensive. A company I worked for before paid for me to have driving lessons and I never got round to passing and they eventually stopped it. I had about 19 lessons and failed the theory twice and never got back to it:bash:
> I use my bike in the summer and bus in the winter now :lol2:


Driving is so easy, it's just that I appear to have difficulty avoiding other cars :lol2: There's no way I'd be able to live without a car now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tell me about it.

Bloody 1.1


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Bloody 1.1


Gutted, it must be so boring having to drive that. Did you ever sell the vectra?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Driving is so easy, it's just that I appear to have difficulty avoiding other cars :lol2: There's no way I'd be able to live without a car now.


 
I have only had my car about 3 months and couldnt live without it now!


----------



## richie.b

Any one spoke to AlexM about whether we are still going to his place in april, i never seem to catch him online these days


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey richie, I pmd him and asked and he said that its still on and to keep watch for posts on here. Think he is organising everything, should be awesome though.


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey richie, I pmd him and asked and he said that its still on and to keep watch for posts on here. Think he is organising everything, should be awesome though.


 
Nice one Matt, will be a good day :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have a feeling I might be away then... planning a mini trip away on the 22nd april.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thinking of booking my tattoo that i've wanted for ages.....might get it done for my 21st, thing is my family/boyfriend really hate them  it will only be a small bunny/flower on my ankle, so hardly in anyones face! Thats the only thing stopping me, apart from lack of money! (which I'll get for my birthday) :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Any one spoke to AlexM about whether we are still going to his place in april, i never seem to catch him online these days





matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey richie, I pmd him and asked and he said that its still on and to keep watch for posts on here. Think he is organising everything, should be awesome though.


 
I was thinking about this the other day if it was still going on or not. Will be great if it does :2thumb:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thinking of booking my tattoo that i've wanted for ages.....might get it done for my 21st, thing is my family/boyfriend really hate them  it will only be a small bunny/flower on my ankle, so hardly in anyones face! Thats the only thing stopping me, apart from lack of money! (which I'll get for my birthday) :whistling2:


I would just get it. Its your body and its not like you are wanting to cover your face in tattoos. How often do they look at your ankle any way.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I have only had my car about 3 months and couldnt live without it now!


 It would have been bloody useful to drive when the boyf bust his leg- public transport is a nightmare for getting to his place- but working in London I don't need to, most of the time.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've been talking like a freshie all day.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've been talking like a freshie all day.


 ???????????????????????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> ???????????????????????


Indian.


----------



## furryjen

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thinking of booking my tattoo that i've wanted for ages.....might get it done for my 21st, thing is my family/boyfriend really hate them  it will only be a small bunny/flower on my ankle, so hardly in anyones face! Thats the only thing stopping me, apart from lack of money! (which I'll get for my birthday) :whistling2:


If you're really wanting it that much you should have decided already by now if you want a bunny or a flower unless you're getting both and I'm misunderstanding? Don't EVER go in undecided cos the last thing you want is a tattoo you regret or ends up looking a bit naff and tacky. 
Also are you just going for a generic one that they happen to have in the shop? You really should be completely decided on what you want before you go. Tattoos are not something to be taken lightly. I designed mine with my tattoo artist and they're completely unique - you might want to take that into consideration do you really want something any Tom Dick or Harry could have as well? and really do you want a rabbit on your ankle forever?? 
Just a thought.


----------



## Ron Magpie

furryjen said:


> If you're really wanting it that much you should have decided already by now if you want a bunny or a flower unless you're getting both and I'm misunderstanding? Don't EVER go in undecided cos the last thing you want is a tattoo you regret or ends up looking a bit naff and tacky.
> Also are you just going for a generic one that they happen to have in the shop? You really should be completely decided on what you want before you go. Tattoos are not something to be taken lightly. I designed mine with my tattoo artist and they're completely unique - you might want to take that into consideration do you really want something any Tom Dick or Harry could have as well? and really do you want a rabbit on your ankle forever??
> Just a thought.


 Yeah, I got a friend to draw mine up- then went into the artist and said 'I want it exactly like this'. I figured I'm stuck with it for the rest of my life, it might as well be something I like!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

furryjen said:


> If you're really wanting it that much you should have decided already by now if you want a bunny or a flower unless you're getting both and I'm misunderstanding? Don't EVER go in undecided cos the last thing you want is a tattoo you regret or ends up looking a bit naff and tacky.
> Also are you just going for a generic one that they happen to have in the shop? You really should be completely decided on what you want before you go. Tattoos are not something to be taken lightly. I designed mine with my tattoo artist and they're completely unique - you might want to take that into consideration do you really want something any Tom Dick or Harry could have as well? and really do you want a rabbit on your ankle forever??
> Just a thought.


I'm having it designed I want a bunny AND a flower. I'm not stupid and i've done my research, it will be unique. The rabbit is a tribute to my first rabbit Jazz who held a special place in my heart, and the flower is for my grandmother who passed away when I was 13. I have done literally 3 years of researching artists etc and its not something I decided on a whim.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm having it designed I want a bunny AND a flower. I'm not stupid and i've done my research, it will be unique. The rabbit is a tribute to my first rabbit Jazz who held a special place in my heart, and the flower is for my grandmother who passed away when I was 13. I have done literally 3 years of researching artists etc and its not something I decided on a whim.


Are you going to get a realistic bunny or a cartoony one? I can imagine in my head a really cute little cartoon bunny, sat on his back legs holding a little daisy or something, that would be adorable! It's always so hard to find a decent artist to do it though, there are quite a few artists around where I live but quite frankly they're all crap, they draw really thick lines and just look awful in general.
I really really REALLY want to get one but I just have no idea what I'd get!! I did want a horse but I've decided against it now cos I'll never find somewhere that will be good enough to do it, unless it was Kat Von D :lol2: plus it'd have to be huuuge.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Are you going to get a realistic bunny or a cartoony one? I can imagine in my head a really cute little cartoon bunny, sat on his back legs holding a little daisy or something, that would be adorable! It's always so hard to find a decent artist to do it though, there are quite a few artists around where I live but quite frankly they're all crap, they draw really thick lines and just look awful in general.
> I really really REALLY want to get one but I just have no idea what I'd get!! I did want a horse but I've decided against it now cos I'll never find somewhere that will be good enough to do it, unless it was Kat Von D :lol2: plus it'd have to be huuuge.


It won't be cartoony like that, more on the side of realistic. I want the bunny stretching up to sniff a gerbera flower. I have researched my artist and have decided on this shop which actually happens to be a 15 min walk from my house. Here is their website:
Spike At The Art - award winning custom tattoo design.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm having it designed I want a bunny AND a flower. I'm not stupid and i've done my research, it will be unique. The rabbit is a tribute to my first rabbit Jazz who held a special place in my heart, and the flower is for my grandmother who passed away when I was 13. I have done literally 3 years of researching artists etc and its not something I decided on a whim.


I'm sure no-one thinks you're stupid, darlin! We demand pics, when it's done!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> It won't be cartoony like that, more on the side of realistic. I want the bunny stretching up to sniff a gerbera flower. I have researched my artist and have decided on this shop which actually happens to be a 15 min walk from my house. Here is their website:
> Spike At The Art - award winning custom tattoo design.


That sounds REALLY cute! That place looks good too, there are some awesome ones on there.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, its just the way it felt like I was being jumped at ... probably was meant in a different way.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My bird got one done a few days ago. So I punched her.

Just sayin.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> My bird got one done a few days ago. So I punched her.
> 
> Just sayin.


:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nah, she just told me she was getting a new one and I said "ok then".


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, she just told me she was getting a new one and I said "ok then".


My boyfriend said yesterday, do what you want... so I will :lol2:

He's probably fed up of hearing about it, but still dislikes them.


----------



## furryjen

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm having it designed I want a bunny AND a flower. I'm not stupid and i've done my research, it will be unique. The rabbit is a tribute to my first rabbit Jazz who held a special place in my heart, and the flower is for my grandmother who passed away when I was 13. I have done literally 3 years of researching artists etc and its not something I decided on a whim.


I didn't say you were stupid I was just inquiring as to what you wanted to do with it and how far you'd thought about it. I know too many people that HAVE done it on a whim and its awful to see them regret it so much and as previously said, horribly expensive to remove!
Sounds like you're pretty much decided though so thats all good - now its up to you, if you've got it all ready to go then tell anyone else to naff off as its entirely your body and your decision! I've not got to 17 piercings asking my OH his permission!!! I just appear home and go ooh look what I've got isn't it beautiful! :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I want my tattoo but they cost soooo much money, and have other bits I want to do first.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm getting a tatoo of a coincidence.


----------



## detail3r

Your body, your decision.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

On something that isn't a coincidence.


----------



## _jake_

Haha just helped my mum with the So Juicy bag thing. I looked a right nutter dancing  You have to though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh FFS. Frog and snake just gave me a heart attack.

Leuc was resting in the water, saw me walk in and dived for cover.....underwater. Managed to wriggle down into the drainage layer so I had to fish him out. Idiot.

Fed the snake. Refused last time as I had overfed him, so I left it a while just to make sure that was the case. Blew the hide straight off him, I had literally got the mouse in and he was coiled round it. I've never seen an animal move that fast! Seriously. Made me jump.


----------



## Ron Magpie

How big is the snake, now? Blue's just finished another shed- he's getting to the 4ft stage. I think he wants to be an anaconda when he grows up!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No idea, doubt he's more than 2ft.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Actually, he's about the length of a 64L RUB which is 70cm, so there you go.


----------



## stewie m

hello every one


----------



## manda88

Sodding cars, ours went in for a service today and I've just been told that the power pack that makes the headlight work is faulty, so we need a new one which costs £265!! :devil: Fingers crossed it comes under warranty!! Had to pay for a new xenon bulb as well which was £80, even though we didn't even need it now that he's discovered it was the power pack. :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where from?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Sodding cars, ours went in for a service today and I've just been told that the power pack that makes the headlight work is faulty, so we need a new one which costs £265!! :devil: Fingers crossed it comes under warranty!! Had to pay for a new xenon bulb as well which was £80, even though we didn't even need it now that he's discovered it was the power pack. :bash:


people who pay to have there cars serviced need spanking cant under stand why peaple pay so much for some one to do it wen they can do it them self for half the price unless its like a brand new car with free seviceing for the first how ever meny miles then fair enough 

im never going to have a car seviced by a garage i will all ways do my self but then i love cars and playing with them


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> people who pay to have there cars serviced need spanking cant under stand why peaple pay so much for some one to do it wen they can do it them self for half the price unless its like a brand new car with free seviceing for the first how ever meny miles then fair enough
> 
> im never going to have a car seviced by a garage i will all ways do my self but then i love cars and playing with them


Depends if the cars under warranty or not. If it is you have to use dealerships or agreed authorised service centres in order to maintain the warranty.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where from?


Just a local garage that we've always taken our cars to.



stewie m said:


> people who pay to have there cars serviced need spanking cant under stand why peaple pay so much for some one to do it wen they can do it them self for half the price unless its like a brand new car with free seviceing for the first how ever meny miles then fair enough
> 
> im never going to have a car seviced by a garage i will all ways do my self but then i love cars and playing with them


*sigh* yes, Stewie, because everyone knows how to change spark plugs, an oil filter, pollen filter, oil change, air filter, brake fluid and then all the other stuff on top of that to make sure it'll get through an MOT. I'd very much like to see you carry out a full service on my car.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> *sigh* yes, Stewie, because everyone knows how to change spark plugs, an oil filter, pollen filter, oil change, air filter, brake fluid and then all the other stuff on top of that to make sure it'll get through an MOT. I'd very much like to see you carry out a full service on my car.


Smile at the fact you can spell MOT 

Xenon bulbs are pricey anyway manda, unlucky on the bills though. Cars are becoming ridiculously expensive to run.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Just a local garage that we've always taken our cars to.
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* yes, Stewie, because everyone knows how to change spark plugs, an oil filter, pollen filter, oil change, air filter, brake fluid and then all the other stuff on top of that to make sure it'll get through an MOT. I'd very much like to see you carry out a full service on my car.


manda i wasnt having go or any thing was just saying that i wouldnt pay some one to do it but i would say that because i love cars and working on them hence wy im restoring one


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Just a local garage that we've always taken our cars to.



Damn.


----------



## detail3r

I think im going to have to get a right nail for a few years before I can afford the next performance car I want


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think im going to have to get a right nail for a few years before I can afford the next performance car I want


This is half the reason I'm probably going to switch to bikes.

Either that or get an MR2. Cheap speed.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> This is half the reason I'm probably going to switch to bikes.
> 
> Either that or get an MR2. Cheap speed.


hairdreser


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> This is half the reason I'm probably going to switch to bikes.
> 
> Either that or get an MR2. Cheap speed.


I'm not allowed a bike, but it has to be a more epic engine than the 4 cylinders i've had up to now.

E46 M3, Impreza RB320 or if I stick with 4 cylinder - S2000 simply as its the most powerful 2 litre NA engine produced.

My primary aim, though, is to make overpayments on the mortgage to reduce it asap.


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> hairdreser


If you're gonna take the pee - at least make sure you spell it correctly!:lol2:
Also MR2 Turbos are not hairdressers cars - death machines yes, hair dressers chariots no.


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> If you're gonna take the pee - at least make sure you spell it correctly!:lol2:
> Also MR2 Turbos are not hairdressers cars - death machines yes, hair dressers chariots no.


 thats how u spell it thanks for that


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> thats how u spell it thanks for that


Are you SURE your spelling 'hairdreser' is correct?

Maybe ask google


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> I'm not allowed a bike, but it has to be a more epic engine than the 4 cylinders i've had up to now.
> 
> E46 M3, Impreza RB320 or if I stick with 4 cylinder - S2000 simply as its the most powerful 2 litre NA engine produced.
> 
> My primary aim, though, is to make overpayments on the mortgage to reduce it asap.


 
e46 m3 boooo every one buys them has to be the csi version not a mass impreza fan but yeah i like them ones 

s2000 i see a 40 plus woman driving one the other day suited her really well lol i do like erm s2000s that is not 40 plus birds


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> Are you SURE your spelling 'hairdreser' is correct?
> 
> Maybe ask google


no not really thats wy i said thanks for spelling it 

im not sure any of my spelling is right lol


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> e46 m3 boooo every one buys them has to be the csi version not a mass impreza fan but yeah i like them ones
> 
> s2000 i see a 40 plus woman driving one the other day suited her really well lol i do like erm s2000s that is not 40 plus birds


Classy lady!

It would be the CSL version of course, but only t**ts drive M3s it seems.

I think i'll keep the Cupra until insurance renewal then get rid for a derv for a few years.


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> Classy lady!
> 
> It would be the CSL version of course, but only t**ts drive M3s it seems.
> 
> I think i'll keep the Cupra until insurance renewal then get rid for a derv for a few years.


love the CSL i agree most m3 drivers are


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> manda i wasnt having go or any thing was just saying that i wouldnt pay some one to do it but i would say that because i love cars and working on them hence wy im restoring one


Sorry, Stew, was having a bad day, I've calmed down though today! Hopefully I won't be getting a call later telling me that it's not included under the warranty, or someone will DIE! :devil:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Sorry, Stew, was having a bad day, I've calmed down though today! Hopefully I won't be getting a call later telling me that it's not included under the warranty, or someone will DIE! :devil:


The lighting ballast should be covered under warranty but the xenon bulb won't be as its classed as a consumable.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> The lighting ballast should be covered under warranty but the xenon bulb won't be as its classed as a consumable.


Yeah that's what I thought. Such a pain in the arse, but not much that can be done about it now. Bloody cars!


----------



## manda88

Just had the call telling me it's not covered. To say I'm pissed off doesn't even come close.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Just had the call telling me it's not covered. To say I'm pissed off doesn't even come close.


Whats the official line / reason that its not covered? This is why I hate warranties and insurance - you pay up and they say 99.9% of the cars covered - then when something goes wrong it always fits into that 0.01% that isn't covered 

How much is it going to cost you then?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Whats the official line / reason that its not covered? This is why I hate warranties and insurance - you pay up and they say 99.9% of the cars covered - then when something goes wrong it always fits into that 0.01% that isn't covered
> 
> How much is it going to cost you then?


Fortunately the warranty came free when I bought the car and it's for 3 years, not that it covers anything apparently :whistling2:
It says in the booklet that it doesn't cover the light unit, but I would have thought that that meant the headlight itself and anything inside it, rather than the component that makes the freakin' thing work that's never meant to break anyway :devil: Matt's going to call them today and give them an ear bashing, I feel sorry for the guy who answers the phone to him.
It's costing £265 for a new one, plus £80 for the new bulb that didn't even need replacing in the end, plus labour and whatever else, and it's booked in for an MOT on Tuesday which'll be another £40+.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Fortunately the warranty came free when I bought the car and it's for 3 years, not that it covers anything apparently :whistling2:
> It says in the booklet that it doesn't cover the light unit, but I would have thought that that meant the headlight itself and anything inside it, rather than the component that makes the freakin' thing work that's never meant to break anyway :devil: Matt's going to call them today and give them an ear bashing, I feel sorry for the guy who answers the phone to him.
> It's costing £265 for a new one, plus £80 for the new bulb that didn't even need replacing in the end, plus labour and whatever else, and it's booked in for an MOT on Tuesday which'll be another £40+.


As its a component designed purely for the light itself - I'd say that statement in the booklet will give them reason enough to not pay unfortunately 

Ouch so an expensive week then? I put away £90 a month purely for car running costs (insurance / mot / tax / consumables) and that JUST about covers it


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> hairdreser


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> As its a component designed purely for the light itself - I'd say that statement in the booklet will give them reason enough to not pay unfortunately
> 
> Ouch so an expensive week then? I put away £90 a month purely for car running costs (insurance / mot / tax / consumables) and that JUST about covers it


Indeed it is, it's hard when you've got a million and one other bills to pay for on top of all of it too! :devil: The cost of living sucks.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Indeed it is, it's hard when you've got a million and one other bills to pay for on top of all of it too! :devil: The cost of living sucks.


Oh beleive me I feel your pain!

Mortgage, bills, fuel and food come to £1400 - £1500 per month


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Oh beleive me I feel your pain!
> 
> Mortgage, bills, fuel and food come to £1400 - £1500 per month


Yeah sounds similar to us if I bothered to work it all out. Matt is currently on the phone to the warranty people cos they're trying to say that the ballast is a battery that powers the light, whereas the actual definition of a ballast is a device intended to limit the amount of current in an electric circuit. I think he's getting somewhere cos they've said for us to get the garage to call them again and explain it again without saying it's a power pack, cos that was what made them think it was a battery. They're so dumb, you'd think they would know what they were talking about!!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Sorry, Stew, was having a bad day, I've calmed down though today! Hopefully I won't be getting a call later telling me that it's not included under the warranty, or someone will DIE! :devil:


that ok manda kill them any way got to take anger out on somthing


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I feel like CRAP.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


hope u wasnt lol'ing at my spelling there ronny :whip:


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> that ok manda kill them any way got to take anger out on somthing


I don't have to any more, they've agreed to pay for it! Woohoo!!  



Morgan Freeman said:


> I feel like CRAP.


What's up Morgy Porgy?


----------



## detail3r

Excellent news manda 

Out of interest what temps do you guys keep your FFs at? Mine I think are way too cold and im out of flies AGAIN.

I need to get this right as im collected 4 R.Vanzolinii on sunday.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Excellent news manda
> 
> Out of interest what temps do you guys keep your FFs at? Mine I think are way too cold and im out of flies AGAIN.
> 
> I need to get this right as im collected 4 R.Vanzolinii on sunday.


Isn't it, I was so relieved when I found out!!
We keep ours at room temp and they seem alright, but room temp in our place is about 22C.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Isn't it, I was so relieved when I found out!!
> We keep ours at room temp and they seem alright, but room temp in our place is about 22C.


I bet you were - fair play to matt for getting it sorted: victory:

Ahh theres the problem then - 16C (current room temp) just isn't cutting it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> I bet you were - fair play to matt for getting it sorted: victory:
> 
> Ahh theres the problem then - 16C (current room temp) just isn't cutting it.


I never give in when I want something i just work at it. I feel sorry for the people on the phone having to speak to me when im on a mission like that. Its very rare when I fail to get things like that to go my way!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm out of flies and I missed the delivery of new ones. Thing is, I don't know which delivery it was, post office, tnt or the other one. FFS.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda, CFS just playing up today.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda, CFS just playing up today.


That sucks, must be really frustrating  didn't the people leave a card at your door for your flies? Where did you order them from?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That sucks, must be really frustrating  didn't the people leave a card at your door for your flies? Where did you order them from?


I forget! I order so much and I never know what is what until I collect it.


----------



## furryjen

Burgh we've been having a nightmare with our lights at home, first the bulb at the bottom of the stairs blew so Tim went to change it and the whole lot went as it appeared to blow the fuse. So as you do, change the fuse. That blew. Tried another incase it was a duff one. That blew. :whip: so tried changing the light, found 3 sets of wires instead of one (WTF?! Stupid people that built our house.... :bash that confused us so separated them out bar an earth circuit (incase of live wiring we can't see) and tried another fuse. That blew. So we've been living like the poor by candle light and the tv (thank god that's still working to watch umpteen episodes of Dexter!!!) for the last 2 days and now waiting for the electrician. My highlight? The electrician is apparently the spit of mario and his bro Just like Luigi - can't begin to express my delight at this!!! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I'm surprised it didn''t trip out the main board, coming from your description of the wiring!


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> I'm surprised it didn''t trip out the main board, coming from your description of the wiring!


I know we've been quite lucky with that actually I think. Fingers crossed it doesn't but we've got the oldest fuse box in the history of mankind so it still has the old 30 amp fuses that you have to plug in for each area and little 5 amp ones for the lights. I might need to learn a new profession..... :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> I know we've been quite lucky with that actually I think. Fingers crossed it doesn't but we've got the oldest fuse box in the history of mankind so it still has the old 30 amp fuses that you have to plug in for each area and little 5 amp ones for the lights. I might need to learn a new profession..... :lol2:


 Blimey that sounds pretty ancient:lol2:

I'm lucky that my dad is an Electrician / Electrical engineer + lecturer so any problems like that I hit then i'm sorted


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> Blimey that sounds pretty ancient:lol2:
> 
> I'm lucky that my dad is an Electrician / Electrical engineer + lecturer so any problems like that I hit then i'm sorted


Oh you lucky thing!! Our guy works with my brother in law so handy spesh as he only lives round the corner (handy tip there Mattanda!)
Next time I shall ask you for advice!! : victory:


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> Next time I shall ask you for advice!! : victory:


I really wouldn't reccomend that:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fail: New bogwood is too big to fit alongside the other piece.

Fail: Flies came but none developed yet. Bah.

Fail. Whites are retarded and dived out onto the floor! Dont worry it's not too high.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fail: New bogwood is too big to fit alongside the other piece.
> 
> Fail: Flies came but none developed yet. Bah.
> 
> Fail. Whites are retarded and dived out onto the floor! Dont worry it's not too high.


It can only get better: victory:


----------



## furryjen

We have lights!!! Good old electrician! And a bargain too!

Our fail of today - finding an unknown dead mouse Scampi left us last night after the electrician left... It was right under where he was working. Damn cat:devil:


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fail: New bogwood is too big to fit alongside the other piece.
> 
> 
> Fail. Whites are retarded and dived out onto the floor! Dont worry it's not too high.


Damn shame are you gonna swap it or can you shave a bit off easily? Have you got pics of your tank for nosiness?

Bad times were they easy to catch?

Bad things come in 3's you've had them all now so good times here on out :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah but water's a bit murky right now after the change.

It can get better, I'm setting up a quarantine tank in a*RUB* for some new dartfrogs.


----------



## furryjen

Why are you hollering rub???

I think Diglett has eaten Amanda, it's unheard of for her not to have been on here by now! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but water's a bit murky right now after the change.
> 
> It can get better, I'm setting up a quarantine tank in a*RUB* for some new dartfrogs.


What dartfrogs?

Bad - 6:30 -4:30 shift tomrrow

Good - Getting Vanzolinii group off Gaz

Bad - 6:30 - 4:30 shift Monday and a disciplinary too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ideally Terribilis, but tbh if I can find sexed pair of any terrestrial dart I'll be happy. I'm mainly interested in stuff to breed right now. Tincs, Galacs, Terribs, definitely not E.Tricolor though!

I picked up a few smaller rubs just incase I get lucky, some for tad containers and larger ones for morphing.


----------



## stewie m

was in b and q the other day and was looking at one of these 

Model 4x6 - Aluminium Greenhouse Frame + Base + Polycarbonate Glazing, 0000003834664

how cool would it be to build it in doors and have a fully planted viv


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Like I haven't considered that already :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Like I haven't considered that already :lol2:


great minds think alike


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ideally Terribilis, but tbh if I can find sexed pair of any terrestrial dart I'll be happy. I'm mainly interested in stuff to breed right now. Tincs, Galacs, Terribs, definitely not E.Tricolor though!
> 
> I picked up a few smaller rubs just incase I get lucky, some for tad containers and larger ones for morphing.


A good few choices there 

Im sticking with what I have for now, although I am after 2 female Underwoodisaurus Millii geckos to start a breeding program up, but they are nigh on impossible to source.

Go for mint Terribs - they are meant to be the biggest morph by far


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> A good few choices there
> 
> Im sticking with what I have for now, although I am after 2 female Underwoodisaurus Millii geckos to start a breeding program up, but they are nigh on impossible to source.
> 
> Go for mint Terribs - they are meant to be the biggest morph by far


Never heard of em.

All depends on what's available! Got UK frog day but it's too far.


----------



## manda88

Jenny I swear you're actually stalking me.

We're currently attempting to make our incubator for my corny eggs, we've just glued a clear CD case onto the lid of the poly box and it melted some of the polystyrene!! :gasp: I want eggs now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Everyone's at it!


----------



## detail3r

Just played the Terribilis soundclip off MK to the tanks - one of em, the middle rear toe started twitching and he / she rapidly turned to me and the throat went mad - no calling though, I think I have a while to wait.

Although based on rough dimorphism atm (size and build) i'd guess at a 1.3 or 2.2 group.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mine were calling again today. Give it a couple of months I reckon he'll find his voice.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mine were calling again today. Give it a couple of months I reckon he'll find his voice.


Hope so.

Just had to rip one of the oak branches out - it had a massive new shoot on it! If i have to i'll add an exo vine at a later date.


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Jenny I swear you're actually stalking me.
> 
> We're currently attempting to make our incubator for my corny eggs, we've just glued a clear CD case onto the lid of the poly box and it melted some of the polystyrene!! :gasp: I want eggs now.


You wish. 

Pilot light is out on the boiler  it won't restart  ffs


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> You wish.
> 
> Pilot light is out on the boiler  it won't restart  ffs


Bad times


----------



## REDDEV1L

It ALMOST looked like my b.bufo were at it the other night...with the 'fem' ontop :gasp:
The 'male' wasn't very happy...he was hiccuping like mad but wasn't making noise.
They've been at opposite ends of the the tank ever since he threw her off :lol2:

Also: I'm so tempted by obrowells red spotted toad in classifieds :bash:


----------



## manda88

I'm currently freezing my bum off by the lake, waiting for some fishies. Matt's already caught one and so far is the only one on the lake to have done so. Soooo cooold!


----------



## REDDEV1L

I did that once...Got dragged along by my gran and her bf to some reservoir lake or something, and it was terrible.
Didn't catch anything at all.
Used to fish off the fish quay when I was ickle...Had great fun catching 'sprats'.
I remember to this day tho, some kid went underneath a trawler and got a few carrier bags full of their throwbacks, most of which looked like perfectly good fish (Atleast for my nans cat) and offered us a bag for free but my dad wouldn't let me take one :bash:
Although the same kid used to break in to a building, just to go out the back door to get to a "good fishing spot" :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

The vanzos are in - and hunting down springtails already


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice!

I've been drooling over the aluminium profiling on Rana's site. Need to get me some once I have a bigger collection of vivs. A whole cabinet of 80x40s....Win.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nice!
> 
> I've been drooling over the aluminium profiling on Rana's site. Need to get me some once I have a bigger collection of vivs. A whole cabinet of 80x40s....Win.


Do it!

After viewing Gaz1987s setup, I am very tempted to go for racks of 12 x 18 exos.


----------



## RhianB87

Hey everyone!

Hows is everyone today??


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hows is everyone today??


 I is very fine!:lol2: Got my new glasses on the weekend- just as well, the old ones were falling apart; plus the boyf and I finally got round to putting together my new metal bed frame- so all is well with the world.:no1:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I is very fine!:lol2: Got my new glasses on the weekend- just as well, the old ones were falling apart; plus the boyf and I finally got round to putting together my new metal bed frame- so all is well with the world.:no1:


I love getting new glasses! I need to get mine changed soon.


----------



## manda88

I can't remember who I sold Kiwi to and I want to ask them how he's getting on! :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I can't remember who I sold Kiwi to and I want to ask them how he's getting on! :bash:


Will you not have any pm's or have it on the thread if you sold him on here?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Will you not have any pm's or have it on the thread if you sold him on here?


I've deleted all my PMs since then, and there wasn't anything on the thread from him, however I've still got my email notifications from back then telling me I've got a PM and stuff, but the username I thought it was wasn't on there, so I think it was another guy, but I don't want to PM him and say 'are you the guy I sold the frog to' :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I've deleted all my PMs since then, and there wasn't anything on the thread from him, however I've still got my email notifications from back then telling me I've got a PM and stuff, but the username I thought it was wasn't on there, so I think it was another guy, but I don't want to PM him and say 'are you the guy I sold the frog to' :lol2:


Ahh thats a bugger,
Hmm... Does he have any pets listed or would that be far to easy? :lol2:

God work is boring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spend_day

thought I'd get involved with the off topic stuff 



FallenAngel said:


> Ahh thats a bugger,
> God work is boring!!!!!!!!!


lol yeah I'm counting down the minutes till I can leave


----------



## RhianB87

spend_day said:


> thought I'd get involved with the off topic stuff
> 
> 
> 
> lol yeah I'm counting down the minutes till I can leave


 
:gasp: A new person..BE GONE!!! :devil:

:lol2: 

I am home now! Woooo!!


----------



## spend_day

FallenAngel said:


> :gasp: A new person..BE GONE!!! :devil:


Grrrrrrr I was here before you :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I used to hang around on this forum all the time just took 18months out while I was busy doing other stuff.


----------



## detail3r

The Vanzolinii viv has got orange fungus type growth in it. Damn.


----------



## sambridge15

detail3r said:


> The Vanzolinii viv has got orange fungus type growth in it. Damn.


unlucky 3 weeks it took to rid myself of it :devil:


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> The Vanzolinii viv has got orange fungus type growth in it. Damn.


You sure it's not an orange slime mold? If it is, then it's nothing to worry about.

Ade

PS. Found you a pic of what I am on about http://www.flickr.com/photos/benimoto/2908705608/


----------



## _jake_

Hi guys how are you all?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Grumpy, but i'm off to bed in a bit :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Haha I fell asleep for a few hours after college so not tired, haven't got to be in until 10:45 so can have a little lie in


----------



## _jake_

I am NEVER EVER getting Whites tree frogs. In college today everyone hates them so I decided to water/feed them. Theres three in an exo and they ALL pounce on your fingers and jump out towards your face  One bit me and my nose. Should of seen me trying to get a large water bowl out of the exo, on a step ladder whilst trying to keep three overly excited WTFs in was a picture.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> I am NEVER EVER getting Whites tree frogs. In college today everyone hates them so I decided to water/feed them. Theres three in an exo and they ALL pounce on your fingers and jump out towards your face  One bit me and my nose. Should of seen me trying to get a large water bowl out of the exo, on a step ladder whilst trying to keep three overly excited WTFs in was a picture.


HAHA, makes you jump doesnt it... My milk frogs are worse than my whites though!


----------



## _jake_

It was really hard as I didn't want to flood the tank. I'm more nervous with the frogs than I am picking up mental hamsters!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> It was really hard as I didn't want to flood the tank. I'm more nervous with the frogs than I am picking up mental hamsters!!


OOo I'm nervous of hamsters, they blimin hurt when they bite!


----------



## _jake_

they're scary things, theres a really awesome long haired albino one whos quite old, hes really soppy and cute


----------



## detail3r

sambridge15 said:


> unlucky 3 weeks it took to rid myself of it :devil:


It seems its slime mould and harmless, from what i've read the trick is to leave it to dry up on its own. If you interfere with it, spores will spread all over the viv.



Wolfenrook said:


> You sure it's not an orange slime mold? If it is, then it's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Ade
> 
> PS. Found you a pic of what I am on about Bright orange slime mold | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Yeah cheers for that mate, a bit of research pn Dendroboard led me to the same conclusion - totally harmless


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I am NEVER EVER getting Whites tree frogs. In college today everyone hates them so I decided to water/feed them. Theres three in an exo and they ALL pounce on your fingers and jump out towards your face  One bit me and my nose. Should of seen me trying to get a large water bowl out of the exo, on a step ladder whilst trying to keep three overly excited WTFs in was a picture.


Awww that's not very nice, poor froggies! That's awful that nobody likes them  If they're trying to eat you then surely that means they're hungry? Only one of my whites tries to eat me, but only if I stick my finger in her face.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> OOo I'm nervous of hamsters, they blimin hurt when they bite!


 I hate hamsters. Years ago, when I did a Saturday job in a petshop, there were only two sets of animals I wouldn't pick up with my bare hands; the big spiders and the hamsters. Vicious little :censor:s! :devil:
I used to scoop them both up in cricket boxes.


----------



## detail3r

I think I have seen signs of a potential pair in the bruisers viv


----------



## manda88

Some random guy just came to my work and practically stood on me and said 'Can I speak to your manager' so I said no, and he was like 'oh, I'm looking for a job' so I said we don't have any available here, and he goes 'cleaning?' ......no, sod off!!! Freak. He just walked off after that! Why go round just asking for jobs, with no CV on you or anything, knowing nothing about what you're asking?! I wonder if he's ever heard of job sites?!
So anyway. Pancake day!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Some random guy just came to my work and practically stood on me and said 'Can I speak to your manager' so I said no, and he was like 'oh, I'm looking for a job' so I said we don't have any available here, and he goes 'cleaning?' ......no, sod off!!! Freak. He just walked off after that! Why go round just asking for jobs, with no CV on you or anything, knowing nothing about what you're asking?! I wonder if he's ever heard of job sites?!
> So anyway. Pancake day!


If people walk into our store and ask with no CV I don't give them the time of day. If the CV appears scruffy, with no covering letter or they have a pile of CVs so are just desperate for a job - it goes in the bin.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> If people walk into our store and ask with no CV I don't give them the time of day. If the CV appears scruffy, with no covering letter or they have a pile of CVs so are just desperate for a job - it goes in the bin.


We rarely get CVs but when we do we either find things to laugh about or chuck it in the bin, we're hardly ever looking for new people. People have to ring the bell at the door and then we go and answer it, but he tried to wrench the door open and when I opened the door he tried to walk in, it's like er no, eff off. Cheeky sod. He could barely speak English anyway.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> We rarely get CVs but when we do we either find things to laugh about or chuck it in the bin, we're hardly ever looking for new people. People have to ring the bell at the door and then we go and answer it, but he tried to wrench the door open and when I opened the door he tried to walk in, it's like er no, eff off. Cheeky sod. He could barely speak English anyway.


What a d*ck. Just remember you're the one with the job and he's the one desperate for one, always makes me smile about situations like that 

On the negative side I may be transferred to another store against my wishes it seems .


----------



## spend_day

Ron Magpie said:


> I hate hamsters. Years ago, when I did a Saturday job in a petshop, there were only two sets of animals I wouldn't pick up with my bare hands; the big spiders and the hamsters. Vicious little :censor:s! :devil:
> I used to scoop them both up in cricket boxes.


what at the same time?????? :devil:

I'm not a hamster fan, rats and mice yes but hamster are evil


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Some random guy just came to my work and practically stood on me and said 'Can I speak to your manager' so I said no, and he was like 'oh, I'm looking for a job' so I said we don't have any available here, and he goes 'cleaning?' ......no, sod off!!! Freak. He just walked off after that! Why go round just asking for jobs, with no CV on you or anything, knowing nothing about what you're asking?! I wonder if he's ever heard of job sites?!
> So anyway. Pancake day!


I so wish I had been there when that happened! Stupid gas man interrupting our insulting time!:devil:

On a happy note I'm sure you'll all be ecstatic to know I once again have warmth and most importantly HOT water!! Woo hoo!! :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> On the negative side I may be transferred to another store against my wishes it seems .


oh that sucks is it far away? Why don't you want to go there? Are you able to prevent it at all or is it a 'DO WHAT I SAY' situation?


----------



## richie.b

Hamm this weekend, so wish i was going :cussing::banghead::rant2:


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> oh that sucks is it far away? Why don't you want to go there? Are you able to prevent it at all or is it a 'DO WHAT I SAY' situation?


Its a little bit further away, and no it seems I don't have a choice in it. Bad times


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Hamm this weekend, so wish i was going :cussing::banghead::rant2:


Always the September show, Rich  me and Matt might be going to that one, we really want to go but it depends on whether we've got a new place by then.

My corns just locked again  bring on the eggs!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Always the September show, Rich  me and Matt might be going to that one, we really want to go but it depends on whether we've got a new place by then.
> 
> My corns just locked again  bring on the eggs!


I'm interested in going in september too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What Sep show?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> What Sep show?


Hamm :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Awww that's not very nice, poor froggies! That's awful that nobody likes them  If they're trying to eat you then surely that means they're hungry? Only one of my whites tries to eat me, but only if I stick my finger in her face.


Haha yeh knowone really likes them, its suprising that most of them on the course are scared of reptiles. They're not hungry as they're always well fed and the animal tech loves them, but they have a thing about jumping at scared students haha. And they're the greenest WTFs I have ever seen:mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Haha yeh knowone really likes them, its suprising that most of them on the course are scared of reptiles. They're not hungry as they're always well fed and the animal tech loves them, but they have a thing about jumping at scared students haha. And they're the greenest WTFs I have ever seen:mf_dribble:


Aww bless them, I lovemy whites, I can't wait to put Jaws and Retardo in with Buddy, Archie and Oliver! I might have to watch Archie with them cos she might try and eat them :gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Bored!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

Its busy in here today :whistling2:

I seem to be spending my whole day job searching and its getting depressing now :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Its busy in here today :whistling2:
> 
> *I seem to be spending my whole day job searching and its getting depressing now *:bash:


I may yet come to this. Again.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Lost 2 stone now. Mofos.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lost 2 stone now. Mofos.


Pin-up boy for 'Phibs! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not quite!


----------



## _jake_

I want a weekend/evening job for some money so I can buy things  Anyone got any ideas what a 16yo could do?


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I want a weekend/evening job for some money so I can buy things  Anyone got any ideas what a 16yo could do?


Sainsburys employ people from like 15 years and 3 months old or something random like that, so I would imagine other supermarkets would probably take 16 year olds, it's a boring job but it's easy as pie and the money's not bad!


----------



## detail3r

I need more light in both vivs


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why??


----------



## spend_day

_jake_ said:


> I want a weekend/evening job for some money so I can buy things  Anyone got any ideas what a 16yo could do?


I think I was 16 when W H Smiths took me on.... this was several years ago now




detail3r said:


> I need more light in both vivs


I'm currently trying to work out if its possible to attach spot lights designed house wiring to a normal plug without blowing myself up, I would love a few led spots in my tanks


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Sainsburys employ people from like 15 years and 3 months old or something random like that, so I would imagine other supermarkets would probably take 16 year olds, it's a boring job but it's easy as pie and the money's not bad!


Hmm theres a few really close by! live a few miles from a shopping centre, theres a tesco and a pets at home there.


spend_day said:


> I think I was 16 when W H Smiths took me on.... this was several years ago now


thats an awesome idea! Cheers mate:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

My little male fantastica isn't looking too clever  been looking a bit skinny the past week or so and not seen him eating, even though there's a tonne of flies in there. Not holding out much hope for him


----------



## REDDEV1L

You wanna try and find somewhere where you can take advantage of the staff discount (I don't mean the five finger special either!!!) :lol2:

Went on a mission today to get a brineshrimp kit for my ADF tads...Giving it a proper go this time, bought seperate heater and stuff (Found my biggest tad dead the other day  )...anyway one of my local garden centres (that has had fish & furries for yrs) is apparently getting reps in :gasp:
I'm assuming its gonna be the bog standard PAH type reps, but the guy mentioned spiders so maybe they're gonna have more...I just hope they know how to look after whatever they get because its quite an expensive place (£49.99 for a exo 30x30x30) and if they have any phibs that need rescued...Eurgh...


Also...Caught my two Bufo playing silly buggers again the other night....Yet again the suspected fem ontop of the suspected male :gasp:



Fingers X'd for your little guy manda


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> My little male fantastica isn't looking too clever  been looking a bit skinny the past week or so and not seen him eating, even though there's a tonne of flies in there. Not holding out much hope for him


Ahh no thats not good  Hope he pulls through. 

Not eating springs either?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Ahh no thats not good  Hope he pulls through.
> 
> Not eating springs either?


I know it sounds awful but I'm kind of expecting the worst, he was skinny last week but this week he looks even skinnier. Nah not seen him eat any of those either, we put a few hydei in there too just to see if bigger ones would tempt him, I swear I saw him have one a few days ago but it might have been the other one. I'll be gutted if I lose him too


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I know it sounds awful but I'm kind of expecting the worst, he was skinny last week but this week he looks even skinnier. Nah not seen him eat any of those either, we put a few hydei in there too just to see if bigger ones would tempt him, I swear I saw him have one a few days ago but it might have been the other one. I'll be gutted if I lose him too


I bet you will, that puts you down to one doesn't it? Did the other one go the same way?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I bet you will, that puts you down to one doesn't it? Did the other one go the same way?


Yeah just the one left if this guy goes. The last one just suddenly went, not sure what happened to it.


----------



## soundstounite

manda88 said:


> My little male fantastica isn't looking too clever  been looking a bit skinny the past week or so and not seen him eating, even though there's a tonne of flies in there. Not holding out much hope for him


 springs? manda will he take them? ahh best o luck,let us know how it goes cant keep up on this thread
stu


----------



## soundstounite

soundstounite said:


> springs? manda will he take them? ahh best o luck,let us know how it goes cant keep up on this thread
> stu


 Mate have you wormed em? told ya can't keep up:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

soundstounite said:


> springs? manda will he take them? ahh best o luck,let us know how it goes cant keep up on this thread
> stu


We added a whole new box of springs yesterday but he doesn't spend much time on the floor, he's hiding most of the time right up at the top at the back, or in the broms.



soundstounite said:


> Mate have you wormed em? told ya can't keep up:whistling2:


Worming? I didn't realise you could worm frogs?


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Worming? I didn't realise you could worm frogs?


Indeedily doodily you can...

Fertilisers & Feeds Price List :2thumb:

I thought I needed to do my bufo a while ago as they had worms, but they seem to have dissapeared as of the last batch of crap I checked :lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Indeedily doodily you can...
> 
> Fertilisers & Feeds Price List :2thumb:
> 
> I thought I needed to do my bufo a while ago as they had worms, but they seem to have dissapeared as of the last batch of crap I checked :lol2:


Which one would I need? The Panacur one? It says it'd protect the frogs up front from worms rather than get rid of them? It's too late for my little frog now anyway, he's so weak this morning he didn't even try to get away from me when I picked him up to get a closer look at him. He's tiny skinny, barely breathing and looks like he's having trouble moving his back legs  I sincerely doubt he'll still be alive when I get home. I just wish there was something I could do. We put him in a tub of springtails and he just wasn't interested, they were crawling all over him and he just didn't move.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Which one would I need? The Panacur one? It says it'd protect the frogs up front from worms rather than get rid of them? It's too late for my little frog now anyway, he's so weak this morning he didn't even try to get away from me when I picked him up to get a closer look at him. He's tiny skinny, barely breathing and looks like he's having trouble moving his back legs  I sincerely doubt he'll still be alive when I get home. I just wish there was something I could do. We put him in a tub of springtails and he just wasn't interested, they were crawling all over him and he just didn't move.


 
Poor little guy. Thats the problem with animals, they never show any problems until sometimes its to late


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Poor little guy. Thats the problem with animals, they never show any problems until sometimes its to late


Precisely. I've just PM'd spanner who I bought them off, to see if he can give me any advice on how to keep the last one going.

Here's how he looks this morning 










I can't look at that pic without crying, I feel so awful. I've got to be doing something wrong.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Precisely. I've just PM'd spanner who I bought them off, to see if he can give me any advice on how to keep the last one going.
> 
> Here's how he looks this morning
> 
> image
> 
> I can't look at that pic without crying, I feel so awful. I've got to be doing something wrong.


I am sure its nothing you have done. There could be an internal problem which your not able to see or do anything about. How is the last one looking?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am sure its nothing you have done. There could be an internal problem which your not able to see or do anything about. How is the last one looking?


The last one looks fine, she's still plump and active, but I can't help thinking she's probably just going to go the same way. As far as I know, I'm keeping them correctly  I'm gonna get some of that worming stuff to be on the safe side for the rest of them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Awww sorry Manda.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Awww sorry Manda.


It's ok, there's nothing we can do about it now  I've messaged spanner and he's been great, he replied really quickly and said that it sounds like their set up is fine, but that springtails are a better food source for them than FFs, so I'm going to do my best to keep the last little one going. If she's still around in a few months time then I'll see if I can get another one so she's not lonely.


----------



## REDDEV1L

From what I remember...

you can get wormer from the vets, but it can be a problem if the frog has a large volume of worms, apparently it can lead to toxic shock if there are 100's of dead/rotting worms in its stomach. But with panacur its a more gentle, slower way of treating them which is alot safer. Plus its easier, dust the grub and away they go, as opposed to oral or topical.

I know exactly how you feel about this little guy...I went through the same thing with my toads...but that DID turn out to be my fault...This little one was the biggest by far at one point but due to lack of understanding about uv and calc and d3 etc he was the first one to show symptoms.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> From what I remember...
> 
> you can get wormer from the vets, but it can be a problem if the frog has a large volume of worms, apparently it can lead to toxic shock if there are 100's of dead/rotting worms in its stomach. But with panacur its a more gentle, slower way of treating them which is alot safer. Plus its easier, dust the grub and away they go, as opposed to oral or topical.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel about this little guy...I went through the same thing with my toads...but that DID turn out to be my fault...This little one was the biggest by far at one point but due to lack of understanding about uv and calc and d3 etc he was the first one to show symptoms.
> 
> image


Aww did he pull through? I'll definitely get some of that Panacur stuff. Does it treat the worms as well as prevent them from getting them in the first place?


----------



## manda88

Oh my God, I am so unbelievably angry right now, I'm actually shaking. Some cow on my FB who I used to work with, commented on my status about the fantastica, saying 'has it croaked it yet?' so I deleted her, not JUST because of that comment, but because she's an idiot and never has anything useful to say and that was the final straw. So anyway, literally within seconds of me deleting her she sends me a PM basically saying 'don't be so pathetic, it's a frog ffs, grow up, i'd understand if you'd had it longer but you've only had it 2 minutes' and she's basically being a :censor:, I am absolutely fuming. How dare she say stuff like that to me, yeah it may only be a frog, but Jesus Christ it's my pet and I've looked after it every day of it's life, just like anyone looks after a cat or dog every day!! I seriously can't explain how angry I am.


----------



## _jake_

That's terrible Manda, I have a contact to a serial killer if you need it?

I had a dream about dart frogs last night, it was weird. Basically my mum had some under her bed but wouldn't let me keep them :S


----------



## REDDEV1L

If I remember correctly, or if I was reading about the right kind of worms, they spend part of their life cycle in the soil, then burrow into the next host through its skin, then head for whatever part of the body they live in, in this case the stomach, but other worms live in the lungs etc.
Best bet would be to ask pollywog or marc I suppose as this is all from memory when my toads had worms.

Also...That's awful what that woman said...some people are callous with pets, they see them as an ornament or toy not as a life/family member.

Jakey....I was dreaming about a zombie apocalypse!! I was hiding out in a department store, clothes section (eurgh) and was trying to get the store doors locked, which were made of wood, ,but I couldn't get the lock lined up properly so kept having to open the door and the zombies would notice and start coming towards it....was weird...I woke up after that .. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Haha that sounds awesome!

Mine was really freaky. I found a large crate full of black and red dart frogs under my mums bed and she started selling them to some people (I think it may have been Manda + Matt) and I begged and begged but she wouldn't let me keep any. Thats all I can remember. :lol:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> That's terrible Manda, I have a contact to a serial killer if you need it?
> 
> I had a dream about dart frogs last night, it was weird. Basically my mum had some under her bed but wouldn't let me keep them :S


That would be wonderful, thanks 



REDDEV1L said:


> If I remember correctly, or if I was reading about the right kind of worms, they spend part of their life cycle in the soil, then burrow into the next host through its skin, then head for whatever part of the body they live in, in this case the stomach, but other worms live in the lungs etc.
> Best bet would be to ask pollywog or marc I suppose as this is all from memory when my toads had worms.
> 
> Also...That's awful what that woman said...some people are callous with pets, they see them as an ornament or toy not as a life/family member.
> 
> Jakey....I was dreaming about a zombie apocalypse!! I was hiding out in a department store, clothes section (eurgh) and was trying to get the store doors locked, which were made of wood, ,but I couldn't get the lock lined up properly so kept having to open the door and the zombies would notice and start coming towards it....was weird...I woke up after that .. :lol2:


She actually has pets of her own believe it or not, but obviously she doesn't own anythin as insignificant and unimportant as frogs. 
The little fant has died now  we found him thinking he was dead so I held him for a while, but then I saw that he was still breathing ever so slightly, even though he literally couldn't move, then he just slipped away while sat on my hand 

Gonna try and get a pm done somewhere to make sure its not contagious, I can't imagine its chytrid cos it hasn't affected his skin, but we'll see. RIP little man, i'll miss your calling


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Haha that sounds awesome!
> 
> Mine was really freaky. I found a large crate full of black and red dart frogs under my mums bed and she started selling them to some people (I think it may have been Manda + Matt) and I begged and begged but she wouldn't let me keep any. Thats all I can remember. :lol:


We seem to invade a lot of people's dreams :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> We seem to invade a lot of people's dreams :flrt:


You do:gasp: Do you work in the inception buisness?:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Oh my God, I am so unbelievably angry right now, I'm actually shaking. Some cow on my FB who I used to work with, commented on my status about the fantastica, saying 'has it croaked it yet?' so I deleted her, not JUST because of that comment, but because she's an idiot and never has anything useful to say and that was the final straw. So anyway, literally within seconds of me deleting her she sends me a PM basically saying 'don't be so pathetic, it's a frog ffs, grow up, i'd understand if you'd had it longer but you've only had it 2 minutes' and she's basically being a :censor:, I am absolutely fuming. How dare she say stuff like that to me, yeah it may only be a frog, but Jesus Christ it's my pet and I've looked after it every day of it's life, just like anyone looks after a cat or dog every day!! I seriously can't explain how angry I am.


Threaten to kill her parents.


----------



## detail3r

Manda - sorry to hear about the little fant 

I hope the peasant youths outside move on soon. I really can't be arsed with another confronation with them. Especially when i'm in work at 5am tomorrow.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Threaten to kill her parents.


I'll just push her down some stairs, she's pregnant. I know that's awful, but she's an absolute ****. She always has been. There's nothing nice about her at all.



detail3r said:


> Manda - sorry to hear about the little fant
> 
> I hope the peasant youths outside move on soon. I really can't be arsed with another confronation with them. Especially when i'm in work at 5am tomorrow.


What have they been doing? I always feel a bit intimidated when I go past a group of teens all gathered around somewhere :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'll just push her down some stairs, she's pregnant. I know that's awful, but she's an absolute ****. She always has been. There's nothing nice about her at all.


LOL! Tell her that.

Oh and nobody told me White's make the biggest poo ever.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL! Tell her that.
> 
> Oh and nobody told me White's make the biggest poo ever.


:lol2: Can't be bothered, she lives in a pikey area so she'll probably send some rough'uns out to kill me or something.

By the way, whites poo is huge. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Baaaaahhhh!

Shall I turn my fish tank into a paludarium? It's boring having a no maintenance tank.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Baaaaahhhh!
> 
> Shall I turn my fish tank into a paludarium? It's boring having a no maintenance tank.


Sell it and replace it with a terrarium. They're bringing out a 90x45x90 Exo, I want it! I'd fill it with whites.
What would you put in a paludarium?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Sell it and replace it with a terrarium. They're bringing out a 90x45x90 Exo, I want it! I'd fill it with whites.
> What would you put in a paludarium?


I'd just keep the fish. Need something to make


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> That would be wonderful, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> She actually has pets of her own believe it or not, but obviously she doesn't own anythin as insignificant and unimportant as frogs.
> The little fant has died now  we found him thinking he was dead so I held him for a while, but then I saw that he was still breathing ever so slightly, even though he literally couldn't move, then he just slipped away while sat on my hand
> 
> Gonna try and get a pm done somewhere to make sure its not contagious, I can't imagine its chytrid cos it hasn't affected his skin, but we'll see. RIP little man, i'll miss your calling


So sorry to hear the little guy didnt make it. Might be best to check if its not going to spread to all your others. 
RIP Mr Fant. eace:

I cant believe that :censor: She has no right to make such comments to you. Its obvious you have a passion for your amphibs and care for each one. People like that shouldnt have pets. They seem to be of the mind set of if it dies O well I will get another. I was so upset when my female FBT toad died and got really annoyed with people making "funny" comments because she more or less dried out which cant of been nice and I felt awful for it happening. Some people deserve a kicking :bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Entered a photo comp, they couldnt choose a winner so put all entrants names into a hat.... Why call it a photo competition :bash: Might as well of asked for names to submitted instead of making an effort, i'm sure others feel the same..

Rant over :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

RIP little frog  xx


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> So sorry to hear the little guy didnt make it. Might be best to check if its not going to spread to all your others.
> RIP Mr Fant. eace:
> 
> I cant believe that :censor: She has no right to make such comments to you. Its obvious you have a passion for your amphibs and care for each one. People like that shouldnt have pets. They seem to be of the mind set of if it dies O well I will get another. I was so upset when my female FBT toad died and got really annoyed with people making "funny" comments because she more or less dried out which cant of been nice and I felt awful for it happening. Some people deserve a kicking :bash:


Thanks, Rhian  we called a couple of vets earlier but the soonest they could do it was Monday which meant I'd have to put him in the freezer, which then meant that theres a possibility that the tests could come back inconclusive. If the third frog goes, then i'll definitely get one done, without a doubt.
I can't believe how heartless people can be about pets dying, I don't get why people think things like frogs are less of an animal than other pets, to me they're as equal as the next animal, in fact I'm more attached to my frogs and snakes than I've ever been to my cats and dogs. Fair enough if people think its weird or whatever, but in cases like today, people need to know when to keep their mouths shut.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> RIP little frog  xx


Cheers jazzy, I'll get started on your drawings this weekend, will help me get my mind off things


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Thanks, Rhian  we called a couple of vets earlier but the soonest they could do it was Monday which meant I'd have to put him in the freezer, which then meant that theres a possibility that the tests could come back inconclusive. If the third frog goes, then i'll definitely get one done, without a doubt.
> I can't believe how heartless people can be about pets dying, I don't get why people think things like frogs are less of an animal than other pets, to me they're as equal as the next animal, in fact I'm more attached to my frogs and snakes than I've ever been to my cats and dogs. Fair enough if people think its weird or whatever, but in cases like today, people need to know when to keep their mouths shut.


Its not best to freeze them because I think it breaks down the tissue quicker. 

People try to be funny to everyone else and don't care how it affects the person they are commenting about. 
The thing with facebook its something to hide behind. She might not say it to your face but its easy to type something on the internet.
A few years ago my gecko got seriously ill and I thought I would have to get her put to sleep. I was heart broken but everyone was just saying its only a lizard.. Nothing special.. It made me really angry at them!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aw thanks manda, can't wait to see them


----------



## RhianB87

My Darling Adult FBT's decided 2am was a great time to start to have some love. :bash::bash: 
My first reaction was to throw something at them in my tired confused state but just stopped myself when I remember they were in a glass tank.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> My Darling Adult FBT's decided 2am was a great time to start to have some love. :bash::bash:
> *My first reaction was to throw something at them in my tired confused state but just stopped myself when I remember they were in a glass tank.*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

@Manda: Sorry about the little guy- it's a reality of animal keeping that most of them will die long before we do, but it's never nice.


EDIT: I sent you a Faceache request, by the way.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> @Manda: Sorry about the little guy- it's a reality of animal keeping that most of them will die long before we do, but it's never nice.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I sent you a Faceache request, by the way.


Bloody animals. The baby FBTs have started to call as well... Well When I say call I mean more of a squeek! 

Faceached who?


----------



## Ron Magpie

All four of mine call pretty constantly- to me it sounds a bit like a wet finger on glass- but I like it!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> All four of mine call pretty constantly- to me it sounds a bit like a wet finger on glass- but I like it!:2thumb:


I normally like hearing them call. But 2am wasnt a good time. Then one started to mate the other, which caused no end of noise until he got off!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its not best to freeze them because I think it breaks down the tissue quicker.
> 
> People try to be funny to everyone else and don't care how it affects the person they are commenting about.
> The thing with facebook its something to hide behind. She might not say it to your face but its easy to type something on the internet.
> A few years ago my gecko got seriously ill and I thought I would have to get her put to sleep. I was heart broken but everyone was just saying its only a lizard.. Nothing special.. It made me really angry at them!


I don't think she'd have any problem saying it to my face to be honest, she's one of those people who just says what she wants and doesnt care about the consequences, she thinks the's the dog's bollocks but actually everybody hates her 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Aw thanks manda, can't wait to see them


I'm looking forward to doing it! I'm out at the mo but will probably get started later, ironically I'm at a tattoo studio right now :lol2:



Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> @Manda: Sorry about the little guy- it's a reality of animal keeping that most of them will die long before we do, but it's never nice.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I sent you a Faceache request, by the way.


Cheers Ron, I'm just sad he had such a short life and there was nothing I could do to help 
Accepted your request


----------



## RhianB87

I have so far had 5 people ask me at work if we are shutting down because the shelves you can see from tills arent that full. Well we do sell stuff and digital photo frames arent a huge area! :2wallbang:

Then when I said we arent some guy argued with me tell me I was wrong and we must be because of a few empty shelves. :censor:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Are you getting a tattoo?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have so far had 5 people ask me at work if we are shutting down because the shelves you can see from tills arent that full. Well we do sell stuff and digital photo frames arent a huge area! :2wallbang:
> 
> Then when I said we arent some guy argued with me tell me I was wrong and we must be because of a few empty shelves. :censor:


Some people really are special aren't they. Funnily enough, things sell out! Idiots.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Are you getting a tattoo?


Nah, was just going to a place with a friend of mine and her bf to go and get some ideas on how much one would be, my friend ended up getting one, her bf got one of his touched up and I didn't manage to speak to them in the end, so it was a bit of a waste of time tbh. Bit disappointed as it would have only taken 5 minutes to speak to him, but I couldn't get a word in edge ways and by the time he'd done the other two, a load of other people came in for their appointments.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That's a shame, maybe go in on a week day or give them a ring? What do you want to get?


----------



## andaroo

i'm bored at work

hows everyones frogs?

mine are good and they are getting ready for the ride of their lives in mesh bags to canada :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

i think i might just stick with the ones i have now and maybe get more whites, reds and milks. I wanted darts but now cba


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> i think i might just stick with the ones i have now and maybe get more whites, reds and milks. I wanted darts but now cba


Im also very bored at work, yeah all good here apart from we lost another Fantastica yesterday


----------



## Morgan Freeman

When do you leave?


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> i'm bored at work
> 
> hows everyones frogs?
> 
> mine are good and they are getting ready for the ride of their lives in mesh bags to canada :lol2:


glad you got it sorted Andy and you can take them with you, but you really do need to get some darts, just daft not to :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

richie.b said:


> glad you got it sorted Andy and you can take them with you, but you really do need to get some darts, just daft not to :2thumb:


oh forgot to tell u! i got the CITES permit the other day with no probs!: victory:

I want darts but i don't want to deal with fruitflies everywhere


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> That's a shame, maybe go in on a week day or give them a ring? What do you want to get?



I know it's kind of pathetic but I'd like one of the little fantastica, I've thought for ages about getting one of one of the frogs, but I think a tattoo of the whites would be too big, whereas the fants are small and colourful, so that'd be pretty. I think yesterday just spurred the idea along.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> That would be wonderful, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> She actually has pets of her own believe it or not, but obviously she doesn't own anythin as insignificant and unimportant as frogs.
> The little fant has died now  we found him thinking he was dead so I held him for a while, but then I saw that he was still breathing ever so slightly, even though he literally couldn't move, then he just slipped away while sat on my hand
> 
> Gonna try and get a pm done somewhere to make sure its not contagious, I can't imagine its chytrid cos it hasn't affected his skin, but we'll see. RIP little man, i'll miss your calling


 
Sorry to here about another one of your fants Manda thats really strange as you were keeping them right and mine are still fine so i dont know whats going on there. 
A lot of people worm there darts every year just as a precaution i worm mine occasionally, i use panacur for darts but this only works if theyre feeding because you need to dust the food with it. I use levacol for bigger frogs as this is applied in a drop to the neck of the frog then sprayed with water to dilute it, it can cause the frogs to have a bit of a wobble sometimes though.
I think it might be a good idea to treat your last fant with panacur just in case


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I know it's kind of pathetic but I'd like one of the little fantastica, I've thought for ages about getting one of one of the frogs, but I think a tattoo of the whites would be too big, whereas the fants are small and colourful, so that'd be pretty. I think yesterday just spurred the idea along.


Not pathetic at all, I think that would look pretty  I hoping to go and discuss mine in the next couple weeks.. i'm very scared :lol2: Nobody wants to come with me though, my OH isn't supportive either because he hates tattoo's :whip:
I've decided that its my body, my life no regrets :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> oh forgot to tell u! i got the CITES permit the other day with no probs!: victory:
> 
> I want darts but i don't want to deal with fruitflies everywhere


Thats good they didnt get in touch with me so sorted :2thumb:

Ide rather have the odd fruit fly than those bloody noisy 'silent' crickets going all night throughout the house. You just need to get fruit fly proof vivs and make sure you dont drop the pot of fruitflies :blush:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> I know it's kind of pathetic but I'd like one of the little fantastica, I've thought for ages about getting one of one of the frogs, but I think a tattoo of the whites would be too big, whereas the fants are small and colourful, so that'd be pretty. I think yesterday just spurred the idea along.


Do it manda i like a nice tattoo on a women as long as you dont do an Amy whinehouse of course, theyre man tattoos in my opinion


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

richie.b said:


> Do it manda i like a nice tattoo on a women as long as you dont do an Amy whinehouse of course, theyre man tattoos in my opinion


I'm having a bunny and a flower on my ankle  has a special meaning to me. Manda is doing a design for me :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm having a bunny and a flower on my ankle  has a special meaning to me. Manda is doing a design for me :2thumb:


That sounds nice, but ide make sure you check what mandas doing she will proberbly do a venus fly trap with a rabbits bum sticking out :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fruit flies are only annoying if you're clumsy with them. Get a nice ENT style viv and you'll be fine.


----------



## detail3r

Melanogaster, Mulleri and TGs crawling with larvae (1st stage)- Hydei and Buzzati, not a single larve.

Bah.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not pathetic at all, I think that would look pretty  I hoping to go and discuss mine in the next couple weeks.. i'm very scared :lol2: Nobody wants to come with me though, my OH isn't supportive either because he hates tattoo's :whip:
> I've decided that its my body, my life no regrets :lol2:


That's the spirit! My friend was absolutely bricking it before she got hers, I was honestly expecting her to chicken out, but then when they started she said it wasnt anywhere near as bad as she thought it would be. She's tiny skinny as well so it would have been worse for her practically being tattooed straight on bone!



richie.b said:


> Do it manda i like a nice tattoo on a women as long as you dont do an Amy whinehouse of course, theyre man tattoos in my opinion


Good god no haha, I don't like huge tattoos on women and I wouldnt have it somewhere that'd be visible all the time, so I'm thinking by my hip. Matt's found an awesome looking place near where we live so probably gonna go there 



richie.b said:


> That sounds nice, but ide make sure you check what mandas doing she will proberbly do a venus fly trap with a rabbits bum sticking out :gasp:


Hahahaha cheeky!


----------



## detail3r

My favourite tattoo on women has to be cherry blossom up the side of the body


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> That sounds nice, but ide make sure you check what mandas doing she will proberbly do a venus fly trap with a rabbits bum sticking out :gasp:


Hehe- I'd happily have *that* tattoo!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> My favourite tattoo on women has to be cherry blossom up the side of the body


I would, but i've not got a great body. Hence me choosing the ankle for my tattoo :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I would, but i've not got a great body. Hence me choosing the ankle for my tattoo :lol2:


 Ankle's also a good choice 

I haven't got the build for the sleeve I want either


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Ankle's also a good choice
> 
> I haven't got the build for the sleeve I want either


Yeah, I chose that location because it won't stretch etc and its easy to hide and also show when I like.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, I chose that location because it won't stretch etc and its easy to hide and also show when I like.


Well thought out and considered - as all tattoos should be but most unfortunately are not!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My OH draws all her own tattoos.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> My OH draws all her own tattoos.


Thats the best way to do it. Mines a design of my own undertaking, with greek gods and goddesses


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Well thought out and considered - as all tattoos should be but most unfortunately are not!


Yeah, my friend went and got a real naff tattoo on her wrist and the 'artist' messed up the shading and went out of the lines :gasp: I went with her and the bloke who did it had such a bad and rushed attitude. She doesn't care though and tattoo's herself, it looks crap but she thinks it looks amazing :bash: She offered to do mine.... I ran a mile! 
I've taken 3 years to decide this and have done a lot of research.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, my friend went and got a real naff tattoo on her wrist and the 'artist' messed up the shading and went out of the lines :gasp: I went with her and the bloke who did it had such a bad and rushed attitude. She doesn't care though and tattoo's herself, it looks crap but she thinks it looks amazing :bash: She offered to do mine.... I ran a mile!
> I've taken 3 years to decide this and have done a lot of research.


She'll regret it sooner or later.

Wow thats a long time! But better to taker longer and make sure you're certain.


----------



## andaroo

Whites are soooooooooooooooo stupid

on many occasions mine have tried to eat the fake exo terra leaves in their tank. No idea why cos they don't move! I just caught Fish in the act tonight! She was hanging on! I lifted the plant up with her hanging to it and she was in the middle of releasing a massive poo!
Eating and pooing at the same time?! :lol2: Then chips saw me move the leaves and joined in and tried to eat another one of the leaves! Had to yank em off and then went for my fingers!

Heres a pic of her in the act:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I know it's kind of pathetic but I'd like one of the little fantastica, I've thought for ages about getting one of one of the frogs, but I think a tattoo of the whites would be too big, whereas the fants are small and colourful, so that'd be pretty. I think yesterday just spurred the idea along.


That would be a good tattoo. It would mean something to you as well rather than just being something you have picked off the internet. 


I wanted to get one of my gecko as well because she is awesome : victory:

I also had the most horrible journey home from a house warming party last night. I decided to change the sat nav to shortest distance not quickest time. So it sent me down loads of country roads, in the dark and rain. And to make it worse there were loads of frogs crossing across the road. I tried to avoid most of them but I am sure I killed a few


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Whites are soooooooooooooooo stupid
> 
> on many occasions mine have tried to eat the fake exo terra leaves in their tank. No idea why cos they don't move! I just caught Fish in the act tonight! She was hanging on! I lifted the plant up with her hanging to it and she was in the middle of releasing a massive poo!
> Eating and pooing at the same time?! :lol2: Then chips saw me move the leaves and joined in and tried to eat another one of the leaves! Had to yank em off and then went for my fingers!
> 
> Heres a pic of her in the act:
> 
> image


Actually lol'd :lol2::lol2::lol2: they really are dumb!

Jazzy I've almost done one drawing, but it's come out freakin' huge even though I was trying to draw it small!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> That would be a good tattoo. It would mean something to you as well rather than just being something you have picked off the internet.
> 
> 
> I wanted to get one of my gecko as well because she is awesome : victory:
> 
> I also had the most horrible journey home from a house warming party last night. I decided to change the sat nav to shortest distance not quickest time. So it sent me down loads of country roads, in the dark and rain.* And to make it worse there were loads of frogs crossing across the road. I tried to avoid most of them but I am sure I killed a few *


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

My younger sister gave me a lift back from a family gathering in Darkest Hertfordshire a while ago, using her daughters sat-nav. We spent what seemed like hours travelling through very narrow lanes- some more like tracks- before we hit any kind of civilisation. She was getting pretty anxious, so I had to be the sensible reassuring one...

We managed to get out in the end, without being eaten or chainsawed by the natives!:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No worries, I'm sure it's great they can shrink it down anyway. *excited*


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> That would be a good tattoo. It would mean something to you as well rather than just being something you have picked off the internet.
> 
> 
> I wanted to get one of my gecko as well because she is awesome : victory:
> 
> I also had the most horrible journey home from a house warming party last night. I decided to change the sat nav to shortest distance not quickest time. So it sent me down loads of country roads, in the dark and rain. And to make it worse there were loads of frogs crossing across the road. I tried to avoid most of them but I am sure I killed a few


A gecko tattoo would be awesome! The place we want to go to is called inktruzion, its in crawley so not miles away, check out their site, they're amazing by the looks of things!
Aww poor you and poor froggies, I would have cried if I knew I'd hit some, in fact I probably would have got out the car and moved them all so I wouldn't have hit them! 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No worries, I'm sure it's great they can shrink it down anyway. *excited*


I'm sure they'll be able to do sonething with it, I've literally just done an actual drawing rather than a tattoo design haha, I'm gonna do a couple though so you can choose which one you prefer. What flower was it you wanted again?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm sure they are great, i'm really excited to see! A gerbera would be good, if not a rose.. anything you think will look good really. Even a butterfly  :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm sure they are great, i'm really excited to see! A gerbera would be good, if not a rose.. anything you think will look good really. Even a butterfly  :lol2:


I'll see what I can do!

Ok, here's one... I had to take a pic of it for now with my camera, but I'll take it to work with me tomorrow and scan it in so you can see it a bit better.










I'll try not to make the next ones so huge :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Go tell that long tongue liar,

go and tell that midnight rider,
tell the rambler, the gambler, the back biter,
tell 'em that God's gonna cut 'em down


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I'll see what I can do!
> 
> Ok, here's one... I had to take a pic of it for now with my camera, but I'll take it to work with me tomorrow and scan it in so you can see it a bit better.
> 
> image
> 
> I'll try not to make the next ones so huge :lol2:


Wow, thats amazing :flrt::flrt:


----------



## manda88

I'll get started now on another, and I'll see if I can do more of a tattoo-like drawing of that one as well at some point, cos I actually completely forgot it was for a tattoo and just decided to draw it :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I'll get started now on another, and I'll see if I can do more of a tattoo-like drawing of that one as well at some point, cos I actually completely forgot it was for a tattoo and just decided to draw it :lol2:


I'll have to print it out and put it on my wall  I did consider having a portrait of him done, but was scared incase it ended up looking nothing like him :blush: I've seen good and bad portrait tattoo's. I like the real but not cartoony style if that makes sense :lol2: 
Thank you for doing this


----------



## manda88

No problem, if you like I can post the actual drawings to you to save you from printing them out, up to you!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> No problem, if you like I can post the actual drawings to you to save you from printing them out, up to you!


If you'd be happy to do that, that would be great


----------



## detail3r

Does anyone want any free bean weevil cultures? I have so many that i'm going to need to start destroying cultures and it seems a waste 

Same goes with Turkish glider / Melanogaster cultures.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yes please.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes please.


What do you want? Weevils? FFs?

PM me your address.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you'd be happy to do that, that would be great


Yup fine by me. I've just drawn another one and managed to keep it small, but the flower looks crap. Will upload it in a sec.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Yup fine by me. I've just drawn another one and managed to keep it small, but the flower looks crap. Will upload it in a sec.


Aw thanks  I'm sure it looks great.


----------



## manda88

I drew it with both the flower and the butterfly, I prefer the butterfly one personally cos I've now discovered I can't draw flowers :lol2:



















I'm still gonna redo the other one as well but I'm gonna do that another day if that's ok.


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> I drew it with both the flower and the butterfly, I prefer the butterfly one personally cos I've now discovered I can't draw flowers :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm still gonna redo the other one as well but I'm gonna do that another day if that's ok.


Have you shown these to Kates, Mand? They're really good I bet she'd love to have a see! : victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I drew it with both the flower and the butterfly, I prefer the butterfly one personally cos I've now discovered I can't draw flowers :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm still gonna redo the other one as well but I'm gonna do that another day if that's ok.


I LOVE them :flrt: They really look like Jazz *tear in eye* :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> My younger sister gave me a lift back from a family gathering in Darkest Hertfordshire a while ago, using her daughters sat-nav. We spent what seemed like hours travelling through very narrow lanes- some more like tracks- before we hit any kind of civilisation. She was getting pretty anxious, so I had to be the sensible reassuring one...
> 
> We managed to get out in the end, without being eaten or chainsawed by the natives!:lol2:


It was that sort of road. I was thinking if anyone jumps out in front of me they are being hit! Its the first journey I have done where I was actually scared!



manda88 said:


> A gecko tattoo would be awesome! The place we want to go to is called inktruzion, its in crawley so not miles away, check out their site, they're amazing by the looks of things!
> Aww poor you and poor froggies, I would have cried if I knew I'd hit some, in fact I probably would have got out the car and moved them all so I wouldn't have hit them!


I felt awful when driving down the road. I wanted to get out but it was the middle of no-where at 11pm and I was on my own.


----------



## detail3r

Morg - What water do you use in your misting system? I'm using bottled water but directly under the lights where the glass is hot the water seems to evaporate leaving the mineral deposits behind reducing the amount of light that can pass


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Its the first journey I have done where I was actually scared!


Try driving down back roads like those, at a similar time of night, your petrol light has been on for 15 miles, your coasting down the hills to save juice, then having to knock on someones door to ask where the nearest petrol station is... That's what I had to do a few yrs back...I was crappin it all the way....What made it worse was the car was full of stuff (Fishtank, pc, laptops, clothes etc) and so if we had to spend the night in the car...we'd have had to sleep sitting up!
The guy who actually answered was actually alright (His nextdoor neighbour wouldnt answer, and I knew he was in coz he was watching TV!!), but I got the feeling there was a shotgun leaning up against the doorframe ...:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Morg - What water do you use in your misting system? I'm using bottled water but directly under the lights where the glass is hot the water seems to evaporate leaving the mineral deposits behind reducing the amount of light that can pass


Tap water with with dechlorinator.

I used to have that problem when hand spraying, but now it's not so bad.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tap water with with dechlorinator.
> 
> I used to have that problem when hand spraying, but now it's not so bad.


What about the heavy metal content left in the water? Thats what concerns me 

The optiwhite lid on the exo is ruined already!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> What about the heavy metal content left in the water? Thats what concerns me
> 
> The optiwhite lid on the exo is ruined already!


I use too much water to buy mineral.

You can clean it with lemon juice or vinegar, just make sure you remove it all after.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I use too much water to buy mineral.
> 
> You can clean it with lemon juice or vinegar, just make sure you remove it all after.


I use about 10 litres a week, lol.

Lemon juice and white vinegar only seemed to shift half the marks - meh.

Timme to invest in an RO system I think, maybe an excuse for an Amano inpsired Discus aquarium too:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I use about 10 litres a week, lol.
> 
> Lemon juice and white vinegar only seemed to shift half the marks - meh.
> 
> Timme to invest in an RO system I think, maybe an excuse for an Amano inpsired Discus aquarium too:whistling2:


Don't you have a co2 system sitting about?

Discus = warm. Makes growing plants harder no?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't you have a co2 system sitting about?
> 
> Discus = warm. Makes growing plants harder no?


I do, I have a pressurised Co2 system plus PH controller kicking about.

I used to keep my discus in the 30 -31C range, along with the rummy nose / cardinal tetras + apistogramma + adolfi corydoras 

Some of the leaves on the broms in the vanzos tank are turning yellow (not just the oldest ones), damn it!

*Edit - No not harder - I used to grow quite a range, but tended to omit most SE Asia plants due to their preference for slightly lower temps so mainly grew blackwater SA plants and also some west african plants*


----------



## manda88

Ant your avatar is FRIGHTENING.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

bored at work, I hate working till 19:30. At least I have Friday off though:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Ant your avatar is FRIGHTENING.


Lol. Apologies.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Lol. Apologies.


Haha it's ok, I forgive you, just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Haha it's ok, I forgive you, just thought I'd let you know!


Well thanks for letting me know - and um for forgiving me?:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Just got a reply from a vets in Wokingham about Tito and his tendencies to prolapse, they said that either it could be because he eats too much, eats crickets that are too big, or that it's parasites, so I'm gonna finally get a poo sample this week and take it over there, and hopefully we'll get to the bottom of Tito's bottom problems!


----------



## stewie m

.....Sigh....


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Just got a reply from a vets in Wokingham about Tito and his tendencies to prolapse, they said that either it could be because he eats too much, eats crickets that are too big, or that it's parasites, so I'm gonna finally get a poo sample this week and take it over there, and hopefully we'll get to the bottom of Tito's bottom problems!


Thats good. Hope it gets sorted for him and his blue bum!


----------



## stewie m

why dose my bosten fern have root type thing going a long the top of the soil in stead in to the soil any ideas


----------



## james dean

Stewie M Where is the fern growing? if it's in a Viv. it could be the soil is too damp for the roots and the new roots have developed over the moist ground rather than into it.
Any one interested in ferns a good book to acquire -if you can- is _Indoor Ferns_ by BOY ALTRAM 1998 ISBN 1 90109451 0 it tells how to grow and propagate as well as positioning of ferns around the home/green house and at a push the Viv.
Dean


----------



## stewie m

yes its in a viv seems to be growing ok tho


----------



## james dean

Ferns in general tend to root all around the crown they don't form main roots only fibrous roots which is why people used to use the old roots of Osmunda regalis the royal fern as pots to grow orchids in, as well as to decorate the sides of Viv's with as other plants will happily grow through the matt of roots.
If it's growing well just ignore it and enjoy the look
Dean


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If those powder grey tincs are still in DF on the 30th (payday) I'm getting them :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

never seen it befor just thought is was a bit random the fern dont seem botherd


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> If those powder grey tincs are still in DF on the 30th (payday) I'm getting them :2thumb:


go for it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> go for it


Don't mind if I do!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't mind if I do!


i dont mind if you do either


----------



## detail3r

I'm surprised at just how bold Vanzolinii are! Packed on tonnes of weight already too


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> If those powder grey tincs are still in DF on the 30th (payday) I'm getting them :2thumb:


ooh they are imported from canada too. how exciting my collection is gonna be awesome by the end of the year hahaha


----------



## detail3r

andaroo said:


> ooh they are imported from canada too. how exciting my collection is gonna be awesome by the end of the year hahaha


Venturing into dartfrogs? 

I may have some Pumilio by the end of the year:blush:

Gazs vivs and collection was inspiring. EVERY thumbnail and pumilio was out on display and feeding / calling (bar the retics). Amazing.


----------



## detail3r

Springtail munch-fest!


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> why dose my bosten fern have root type thing going a long the top of the soil in stead in to the soil any ideas


It could be a runner- they spread and start new clumps that way.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> ooh they are imported from canada too. how exciting my collection is gonna be awesome by the end of the year hahaha


Yep. Hopefully mine will too!

So none of you buggers buy the powder greys ok!

I'M LOOKING AT YOU ADE!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep. Hopefully mine will too!
> 
> So none of you buggers buy the powder greys ok!
> 
> I'M LOOKING AT YOU ADE!


They are awesome, never seen or heard of them before. WANT!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Do not buy!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do not buy!


Its ok, I can't anyway:devil: no room, viv, or money


----------



## manda88

I think Neo's done a giant turd cos his tub is completely misted up, and I just made the mistake of opening it to have a look, it smells like dead things covered in poo. I'm going to leave it for you to sort out, Matt!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha awesome!

If someone does beat me to those tincs I fancy the Oyapoks aswell, they're just as attractive!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I think Neo's done a giant turd cos his tub is completely misted up, and I just made the mistake of opening it to have a look, it smells like dead things covered in poo. I'm going to leave it for you to sort out, Matt!


Poor neo, Thats not very nice, I cleared your massive females snake turd up the other day!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I think Neo's done a giant turd cos his tub is completely misted up, and I just made the mistake of opening it to have a look, it smells like dead things covered in poo. I'm going to leave it for you to sort out, Matt!


:lol2:

Well Maddie crapped all over mums bed again lastnight. That's the third or 4th time...and she's not even on there that much !!!! It's weird I tells ya.

Weighed both the snakes recently and they're both 23g, both taking fuzzies now, and although maddie is a month or two older, she didnt feed for 6 weeks when she went awol so that evens em out...lol

Put em both together lastnight and diablo kept trying to dig under maddie..any idea what that means ?

Off to find a shelf this afternoon so he can have maddie back in his room which opens my desk up for, erm, something else :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My fish tank is leaking!


----------



## detail3r

Reckon it'll be alright to temporarily house the tanks in a large RUB while the exo's gutted and rescaped?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Reckon it'll be alright to temporarily house the tanks in a large RUB while the exo's gutted and rescaped?


No but your frogs will be ok.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My new ones will be going in a 50l rub as quarantine.

Actually, not sure how much ventilation to use, I guess a 6 x 6inch square would work.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> No but your frogs will be ok.


So pretty much a base of chopped spag and coco fibre will suffice I hope?

Just need to get the relevant materials ordered for the rescape now (and plants!).

Also, seen a job advertisment for an RSPCA animal welfare officer in the local area, its full time on a similar salary to what im in atm, but only guaranteed for a year (maternity cover), think I may apply.


----------



## _jake_

Stick a cork in the leak.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> My new ones will be going in a 50l rub as quarantine.
> 
> Actually, not sure how much ventilation to use, I guess a 6 x 6inch square would work.


Yeah that should be fine. I didn't consider ventiliation actually.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Stick a cork in the leak.


 Dear Henry...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> So pretty much a base of chopped spag and coco fibre will suffice I hope?
> 
> Just need to get the relevant materials ordered for the rescape now (and plants!).
> 
> Also, seen a job advertisment for an RSPCA animal welfare officer in the local area, its full time on a similar salary to what im in atm, but only guaranteed for a year (maternity cover), think I may apply.


Yeah. I had some spare leca so I just have leaf litter on top of that. Was going to collect some more wild moss to help with humidity. A few hides and bits and sorted.

Obvs I'll have to hand spray so I want less vents than the standard vivs.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah. I had some spare leca so I just have leaf litter on top of that. Was going to collect some more wild moss to help with humidity. A few hides and bits and sorted.
> 
> Obvs I'll have to hand spray so I want less vents than the standard vivs.


I have a 10L bag of leca sitting unopened so thats an idea!

I'm going to need a hot glue gun, grout, polystyrene and xaxim for the 'scape - looking forward to it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I have a 10L bag of leca sitting unopened so thats an idea!
> 
> I'm going to need a hot glue gun, grout, polystyrene and xaxim for the 'scape - looking forward to it


Grout sucks. Just make sure you get it smooth before it sets.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Grout sucks. Just make sure you get it smooth before it sets.


Yeah, i've had planty of practice with it, used it in the geckos vivs. Painting it to represent a more nautral appearance is the tricky part.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Yeah, i've had planty of practice with it, used it in the geckos vivs. Painting it to represent a more nautral appearance is the tricky part.


Yeah definitely, Stu did a good job with his rocks, maybe speak to him.

I might nab philbaines Oyapocks off him if they're still for sale at the end of the month.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah definitely, Stu did a good job with his rocks, maybe speak to him.
> 
> I might nab philbaines Oyapocks off him if they're still for sale at the end of the month.


I think the most realistic ones I have seen are by Mworks and a guy on DB (Stus are amazing also though).

Ades on his way to dartfrog on Saturday btw ...... uh oh:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

I'll send some threatening PMs.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> I'll send some threatening PMs.


Haha he's only going for some more vents mate, don't worry 

Also our tickets for frogday are booked  (anyone in the midlands who needs a lift let me know, I have two spare seats  )


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Poor neo, Thats not very nice, I cleared your massive females snake turd up the other day!!!


Only because I asked you to cos I was washing up, otherwise we would have had two snakes covered in very smelly poo!!


REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Well Maddie crapped all over mums bed again lastnight. That's the third or 4th time...and she's not even on there that much !!!! It's weird I tells ya.
> 
> Weighed both the snakes recently and they're both 23g, both taking fuzzies now, and although maddie is a month or two older, she didnt feed for 6 weeks when she went awol so that evens em out...lol
> 
> Put em both together lastnight and diablo kept trying to dig under maddie..any idea what that means ?
> 
> Off to find a shelf this afternoon so he can have maddie back in his room which opens my desk up for, erm, something else :2thumb:


Haha she LOVES your mum's bed! 23g is pretty good, that's about how big my smallest ones are now  My biggest '10 is 80g now, it's mental how quickly she's grown, and even the little bloodred who I had a bit of trouble with a while back has hit the 40g mark 
He was probably just trying to move her the hell out of his way and though who the HELL is this?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Haha he's only going for some more vents mate, don't worry
> 
> Also our tickets for frogday are booked  (anyone in the midlands who needs a lift let me know, I have two spare seats  )


He better! :2thumb:

Not sure if I'm going yet, basically because I won't have any space and our final holiday payment is due.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I want these Dendrobates auratus 'Camo'


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> He better! :2thumb:
> 
> Not sure if I'm going yet, basically because I won't have any space and our final holiday payment is due.


Whats a holiday? I've had two weekends away to Wales in 4 years:lol2:

This year I need to replace all the rotten fencing in the back garden for cement posts / gravel boards / good quality fence panels, plus pay back as as much as I can to my parents for their deposit loan.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want these Dendrobates auratus 'Camo'


Innit. Not keen on the shyness though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Innit. Not keen on the shyness though.


Well it says these guys are quite bold. They are awesome colours


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well it says these guys are quite bold. They are awesome colours


DF trip in March then!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> DF trip in March then!


It's already March, Paul *pats head*


----------



## detail3r

Ok who wants to give me a spare viv / room so I can join the DF trip?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> It's already March, Paul *pats head*


I think he means next March - when the Greys come back in stock


----------



## Morgan Freeman

DF trip in April!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> He better! :2thumb:
> 
> Not sure if I'm going yet, basically because I won't have any space and our final holiday payment is due.


You can relax bud, I don't like those gray powder blue tincs overly, they look washed out. :lol2: You do however realise that he has citronellas? 3 Juveniles and 4 large juveniles.

Nah, I'm just going to pick up that pair of Rio Napas. I'd love those Summersi, but I don't have space.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> You can relax bud, I don't like those gray powder blue tincs overly, they look washed out. :lol2: You do however realise that he has citronellas? 3 Juveniles and 4 large juveniles.
> 
> Nah, I'm just going to pick up that pair of Rio Napas. I'd love those Summersi, but I don't have space.
> 
> Ade


*wot????*


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> DF trip in April!


Would love too, but don't have any space and going to frog day for plants and shiz. Are you coming to that Morg?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> *wot????*


Dartfrog has citronellas! lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Its well busy in the amphib section today!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cos im here


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cos im here


That must be the reason, I want a BRB or White Lipped Python


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That must be the reason, I want a BRB or White Lipped Python


BRB, don't like WLPs. Would rather have a GTP. OMG. STFU. ROFL.


----------



## stewie m

why dose life suck so much


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That must be the reason, I want a BRB or White Lipped Python


My two fave snakes!

WLP's are fiesty! Apparently grow to quite a length and cough up fur.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> why dose life suck so much


Feel ya there!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> BRB, don't like WLPs. Would rather have a GTP. OMG. STFU. ROFL.


TBH you forgot IIRC, WTF, LOL and TBQFH.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What's the best way to cut through a RUB?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the best way to cut through a RUB?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I actually have one of those somewhere.

Might just try a stanley knife.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I actually have one of those somewhere.
> 
> Might just try a stanley knife.


A good thing to make holes is a soldering iron, you could probably use this and drag it across to do it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I took my stanley apart and now can't put it back together. FO' SHAME.


----------



## detail3r

Dreading the next four days at work. I wish i'd done something with my life than ended up in this cr*ppy situation!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ant my old bud, even if you had of done things differently it's no guarantee things will turn out how you want them to. I spent 3 years at University, qualified as a mental health nurse, even managed to win a PERMANENT contract at a local psychiatric hospital. It still went wrong on me. lol

Now I help my wife to look after our 4 kids, 2 of who have disabilities.

Ade


----------



## andaroo

fish and chips are 2 today :flrt:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> TBH you forgot IIRC, WTF, LOL and TBQFH.


I've been told what IIRC stands for, but I can never remember the next time I see it! If I remember correctly? What's TBQFH? To be quite effing honest?


andaroo said:


> fish and chips are 2 today :flrt:


Happy birthday Fish & Chips! I wish I knew my ones birthdays, or do you just do it on the day you bought them?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> What's the best way to cut through a RUB?


chew it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> Ant my old bud, even if you had of done things differently it's no guarantee things will turn out how you want them to. I spent 3 years at University, qualified as a mental health nurse, even managed to win a PERMANENT contract at a local psychiatric hospital. It still went wrong on me. lol
> 
> Now I help my wife to look after our 4 kids, 2 of who have disabilities.
> 
> Ade


Yep. Life just turns weird on you sometimes.

Did Uni, got a job.....got sick.


----------



## andaroo

OMG woke up and saw my milk frog tank door was open! Thought they had escaped but thankfully they were both still inside! PHEW!:whistling2: Musta forgot to turn the latch after i fed them and they must have jumped on the doors and pushed them open :gasp:



manda88 said:


> I've been told what IIRC stands for, but I can never remember the next time I see it! If I remember correctly? What's TBQFH? To be quite effing honest?
> 
> 
> Happy birthday Fish & Chips! I wish I knew my ones birthdays, or do you just do it on the day you bought them?


Day i bought them lol but they were so teeny tiny with see thru legs!! now they are big fat chubbsters!! :flrt:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep. Life just turns weird on you sometimes.
> 
> Did Uni, got a job.....got sick.


live sucks 

i had a good job been diabetic 5 years made redundent 2 3 years ago and still out of work :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Grrr! Had a drama last night- Blue the corn snake got out of his tank- obviously I hadn't shut the glass slide properly. :2wallbang:

I didn't notice till after we'd had dinner, then cue sudden departure of Phobic Boyf and much swearing and moving of furniture by me!

Finally found him this morning curled up behind the freezer. He wasn't impressed to be grabbed, but he didn't try to bite or anything, and he took a mouse straight away, so no harm done- to him, anyway! I suspect the boyf will be reluctant to go into the flat when I'm not there for quite a while, just in case...:whistling2:


Oh, and Manda, I know his Hatching Day, it was supplied along with info about all his meals and sheds when I got him.


----------



## stewie m

what more annoying is when u mist tanks get in bed a think bugger i dont rember closing it and you get up to check and its closed sucuer

i do it nerly every night


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> what more annoying is when u mist tanks get in bed a think bugger i dont rember closing it and you get up to check and its closed sucuer


 Yep. if the boyf hadn't been there I'd have just found the damn animal and not told him!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep. if the boyf hadn't been there I'd have just found the damn animal and not told him!


not like snaks then


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> not like snaks then


 He's phobic- I got Blue when we were split. He's ok with it so long as the snake is safely in his tank, but not when he's out.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, and Manda, I know his Hatching Day, it was supplied along with info about all his meals and sheds when I got him.


Yeah I know some of mine's hatch dates, it's the bigger ones that I don't know, I don't even know what year Diego hatched but I assume it was 09. In fact one of my hatchlings didn't have any records at all when I got him, I've got no idea when he hatched or whether he'd even eaten before I had him! It was the one I bought from PRAS, the plasma corn :flrt:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> He's phobic- I got Blue when we were split. He's ok with it so long as the snake is safely in his tank, but not when he's out.


i used to have snakes befor 

my mum and sister dont like them but there ok if there in the tank tho

me and my dad are think of getting a shed and building a rep house so i will have some more


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Yeah I know some of mine's hatch dates, it's the bigger ones that I don't know, I don't even know what year Diego hatched but I assume it was 09. In fact one of my hatchlings didn't have any records at all when I got him, I've got no idea when he hatched or whether he'd even eaten before I had him! It was the one I bought from PRAS, the plasma corn :flrt:


I remember him- really pretty little snake.:flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, and Manda, I know his Hatching Day, it was supplied along with info about all his meals and sheds when I got him.


I wish we'd been given that info with Maddie & Diablo. 
All I know about Maddie is her feeds before we got her (18 Aug & 24 Aug) My bro read Diablo's sticker in the shop, but all it said was 7th Aug I think he said. Of course, the shop only got him in on Fri and we bought him on sat so they had no personal records of him...lol


Well, after one of my bufo seemed to be desperate to get out the tank, I set up a container with a cpl of inches of water, some bark as land and an xl fake plant....Thinking they might have wanted to spawn...They both sat on the cork and seemed generally grumpy. So after 3 days I put them back in their own tank.
BOTH now 'hiccup' when you touch their back when picking them up, but no signs of calling and no nuptual pads, so Im gonna assume 2 girls who aren't ready yet ???

As for my Rana, Got one definite boy (Picked him up and he started calling), one girl who looks fat, and one smaller girl. I'm wondering if the water area (4" deep by 15" wide by 10" across) isn't enough for them to spawn, its got coco and mossballs on the bottom too (Don't want spawn, but don't want to force them not to by dodgy keeping) so wondering whether to try them in the fully aquatic tub for a few days and see.
They're going back soon but they STILL won't eat which is why im thinking of seing if they'll spawn. I NEED to fatten em up before I release em, just to make me feel like ive given them the best start :lol2:

Also...Quickly...Looks like keeping common frogs is a hot topic at the mo...getting quite a few comments and stuff on youtube...Eurgh!!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I remember him- really pretty little snake.:flrt:


He is so cute, he's grown loads since then, I think he weighs nearly 50g now 



REDDEV1L said:


> I wish we'd been given that info with Maddie & Diablo.
> All I know about Maddie is her feeds before we got her (18 Aug & 24 Aug) My bro read Diablo's sticker in the shop, but all it said was 7th Aug I think he said. Of course, the shop only got him in on Fri and we bought him on sat so they had no personal records of him...lol
> 
> 
> Well, after one of my bufo seemed to be desperate to get out the tank, I set up a container with a cpl of inches of water, some bark as land and an xl fake plant....Thinking they might have wanted to spawn...They both sat on the cork and seemed generally grumpy. So after 3 days I put them back in their own tank.
> BOTH now 'hiccup' when you touch their back when picking them up, but no signs of calling and no nuptual pads, so Im gonna assume 2 girls who aren't ready yet ???
> 
> As for my Rana, Got one definite boy (Picked him up and he started calling), one girl who looks fat, and one smaller girl. I'm wondering if the water area (4" deep by 15" wide by 10" across) isn't enough for them to spawn, its got coco and mossballs on the bottom too (Don't want spawn, but don't want to force them not to by dodgy keeping) so wondering whether to try them in the fully aquatic tub for a few days and see.
> They're going back soon but they STILL won't eat which is why im thinking of seing if they'll spawn. I NEED to fatten em up before I release em, just to make me feel like ive given them the best start :lol2:
> 
> Also...Quickly...Looks like keeping common frogs is a hot topic at the mo...getting quite a few comments and stuff on youtube...Eurgh!!


It bugs me when shops do that, they get animals in and immediately have them for sale, without even checking whether it'd healthy and eating or not! :devil: But oh well at least you've got him and will look after him 
Ooooh baby toads and froggies! How's the tiny weeny one doing?


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> It bugs me when shops do that, they get animals in and immediately have them for sale, without even checking whether it'd healthy and eating or not! :devil: But oh well at least you've got him and will look after him
> Ooooh baby toads and froggies! How's the tiny weeny one doing?


Next time i'm in i'll see if they have any records about him...but the problem was it was a Saturday, the shop was packed, and I was in a rush to go fix a computer. Next time I went in, apart from the fact that the woman refused an isle of man pound coin, making me rummage for another one, the shop owner was busy looking over a snake with some kind of spinal deformity/lump.
Not that it really matters, everythings fine, he's just a bit fast and wild at the mo :lol2:

As for the mini bufo...He has grown a little bit, but considering i've had him over 6 months now, not enough!!! He shovels the flies/crickets in too so there's nowt wrong in that respect...he's just a midget.
I'll try and get a pic of him in his milk lid to compare later.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sup rudeboys


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sup rudeboys


Yeah boi innit : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ANyone going DF in APwil?


----------



## andaroo

goin there 2moz to get the grey tincs i put on hold


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Shut your gob.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Next time i'm in i'll see if they have any records about him...but the problem was it was a Saturday, the shop was packed, and I was in a rush to go fix a computer. Next time I went in, apart from the fact that the woman refused an isle of man pound coin, making me rummage for another one, the shop owner was busy looking over a snake with some kind of spinal deformity/lump.
> Not that it really matters, everythings fine, he's just a bit fast and wild at the mo :lol2:
> 
> As for the mini bufo...He has grown a little bit, but considering i've had him over 6 months now, not enough!!! He shovels the flies/crickets in too so there's nowt wrong in that respect...he's just a midget.
> I'll try and get a pic of him in his milk lid to compare later.


He'll calm down eventually  Looking forward to the pics of the midget, he's so cute!



andaroo said:


> goin there 2moz to get the grey tincs i put on hold


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Laugh it up. I'm actually scared I'll miss out.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Laugh it up. I'm actually scared I'll miss out.


So ask him really nicely if he'll hold some back for you, doofus! I'm sure he would, and he definitely will if you give him a little deposit!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> So ask him really nicely if he'll hold some back for you, doofus! I'm sure he would, and he definitely will if you give him a little deposit!


Ok I'll email him later.

Cits or greys though?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok I'll email him later.
> 
> Cits or greys though?


Greys, nobody has them so I think you should get them, they are very different and awesome.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok I'll email him later.
> 
> Cits or greys though?


Greys. Cits will be available again at some other time I'm sure.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Cits, as the greys are drab and you will stop sulking at me for getting the last lot of cits he had in. 

Ade


----------



## andaroo

cits are common in canada i will ship some to ya.

quick question for shipping a frog what is the lowest safest temperature it can be exposed to in transit? what temp would kill a tree frog?


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> cits are common in canada i will ship some to ya.
> 
> quick question for shipping a frog what is the lowest safest temperature it can be exposed to in transit? what temp would kill a tree frog?


Depends on how long they're at that temp for I reckon, the temps on the plane are gonna be bloody low though aren't they? Unless they'll have heat packs?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, he wasn't very cooperative, and i've got flies allover my desk, but here's some new pics of the Midget.

First, comparison pic..showing he HAS grown, but not by much..lol









And the only decent shots I could get...









and a little dance at the end :lol2:









No, he isn't pooing green, its just a bit of moss in a very embarrasing position...LOL


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, he wasn't very cooperative, and i've got flies allover my desk, but here's some new pics of the Midget.
> 
> First, comparison pic..showing he HAS grown, but not by much..lol
> image
> 
> And the only decent shots I could get...
> imageimage
> 
> and a little dance at the end :lol2:
> image
> 
> No, he isn't pooing green, its just a bit of moss in a very embarrasing position...LOL


Oh my Christ he is SO CUTE! I could just squish him!! I was gonna ask about that green poo thing haha but then I saw your little comment underneath. I wouldn't be able to look at him for long before I'd just start screaming from the cuteness, he is literally one of the cutest things I've ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Wolfenrook

andaroo said:


> cits are common in canada i will ship some to ya.
> 
> quick question for shipping a frog what is the lowest safest temperature it can be exposed to in transit? what temp would kill a tree frog?


Forget the temps bud, the beurocracy will stop you. Canada been outside of the EU you need all sorts of extra paperwork, including health certificates for the animals, and pretty sure the person receiving needs an import license. Without all that, customs just hang on to them until they drop dead.. They do it even on public aquariums, zoos etc where there is the tiniest mistake in the paperwork.

Ade


----------



## andaroo

Wolfenrook said:


> Forget the temps bud, the beurocracy will stop you. Canada been outside of the EU you need all sorts of extra paperwork, including health certificates for the animals, and pretty sure the person receiving needs an import license. Without all that, customs just hang on to them until they drop dead.. They do it even on public aquariums, zoos etc where there is the tiniest mistake in the paperwork.
> 
> Ade


I have been looking into this since August last year.
I'm using a pet cargo company based at the airport.
My red eyes need a CITES export permit which I got a few weeks ago.
I don't need anything else.
I am the exporter and importer as they will be on the same flight as me to Canada and I will collect them when I get off the plane.

The Canadian customs website says:



> Please be advised that amphibians and reptiles *(excluding turtles and tortoises)* are no longer regulated under the _Health of Animals Regulations_ (other than Part XII that regulates the transport of all animals). As a result, no Canadian Food Inspection Agency import permit is required, nor a health certificate and no inspection will normally be done at the border. Imports are permitted from any country, for any use, to any destination in Canada.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I was responding more to your comment about sending cits over here bud, as you probably already know regs are much tigher over here.

Ade


----------



## Korvinus89

I wa worried about my Albino Corn snake, had it two weeks and it hasnt... oh wait it just shat on me.... nevermind.


----------



## stewie m

pasta nearly killed me


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Siphoned fish tank water and got it in my mouth, made me throw up


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Siphoned fish tank water and got it in my mouth, made me throw up


I had to syphon some marine water out of a aquarium at work, sucked a little too hard and it went all over me, the floor and a customer:gasp: Worked wonders on the Ulcer I had at the time though:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

1 day down.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> I had to syphon some marine water out of a aquarium at work, sucked a little too hard and it went all over me, the floor and a customer:gasp: Worked wonders on the Ulcer I had at the time though:whistling2::lol2:


Well yeah it's salt water! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> 1 day down.


Work?

Did you decide to use your co2 set up?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Work?
> 
> Did you decide to use your co2 set up?


Yup, working through 'til Monday.

Not yet, still sitting in my parents garage! I think I need another SA blackwater aquarium though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mine sprank a leak. Well gutted. Tore the damn thing down in the end.

Want to sell it? :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Mine sprank a leak. Well gutted. Tore the damn thing down in the end.
> 
> Want to sell it? :whistling2:


I may do. Ask me in a week.

Running a planted tank still?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah my nano pressurised ran out, so I've had to switch it to low light. Put in some eco complete, plants are adjusting still.

I'm actually happy with it for the first time!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah my nano pressurised ran out, so I've had to switch it to low light. Put in some eco complete, plants are adjusting still.
> 
> I'm actually happy with it for the first time!


Sometimes when setups are too complicated etc you expect too much of them and they never meet your expectations.

Recent pic?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There's been a bit of melt with the crypts so don't want to take a photo until they've recovered.

It's very simple now, no hardscape at all.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's been a bit of melt with the crypts so don't want to take a photo until they've recovered.
> 
> It's very simple now, no hardscape at all.


I think if I go for another planted tank (and also the exo) - far MORE hardscaping this time round.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I just want to practice getting the plant growth right before I try hardscaping properly.


----------



## detail3r

Fair play.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My big brom has 'died' well the flower part has, but it has 'babies' coming off it.. do I just pull these off? or is there a certain way to do it? *feels dumb*


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My big brom has 'died' well the flower part has, but it has 'babies' coming off it.. do I just pull these off? or is there a certain way to do it? *feels dumb*


How big are the pups coming off it? If they've got a fair sized stalk then you can chop 'em off and replant them.

Gave Tito a sugar bath last night cos he prolapsed AGAIN for the 5th night running, he was in it for a couple of hours but it didn't go back in and I wanted to go to bed, so put him back in the tank, and then I checked him this morning and it was still sticking out :bash: every other time it's gone back in by itself  I've sent Matt off to the vets with a poo sample today, so hopefully that'll come back with some results. I ordered Panacur from Dartfrog on Monday and it's still not here :devil: not even had an email confirmation to tell me it's been sent.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> How big are the pups coming off it? If they've got a fair sized stalk then you can chop 'em off and replant them.
> 
> Gave Tito a sugar bath last night cos he prolapsed AGAIN for the 5th night running, he was in it for a couple of hours but it didn't go back in and I wanted to go to bed, so put him back in the tank, and then I checked him this morning and it was still sticking out :bash: every other time it's gone back in by itself  I've sent Matt off to the vets with a poo sample today, so hopefully that'll come back with some results. I ordered Panacur from Dartfrog on Monday and it's still not here :devil: not even had an email confirmation to tell me it's been sent.


If your struggling for Panacur I can always send you some.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> If your struggling for Panacur I can always send you some.


Is it the liquid or the dust one? That's really kind of you


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Is it the liquid or the dust one? That's really kind of you


It's the powdered form, as then you can see how much they are ingesting.

I did a bit of reading into the liquid version and it seems it's far too easy to overdose with it.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> It's the powdered form, as then you can see how much they are ingesting.
> 
> I did a bit of reading into the liquid version and it seems it's far too easy to overdose with it.


Awesome, yeah that's what I ordered. I'll PM you my address, let me know how much it costs and I'll give y'all some dosh


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Awesome, yeah that's what I ordered. I'll PM you my address, let me know how much it costs and I'll give y'all some dosh


No worries - replied: victory:


----------



## manda88

Two good news stories! 1. Panacur is on it's way  and 2. my corn is going into her pre-lay shed!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: CAN'T WAIT FOR EGGS!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Two good news stories! 1. Panacur is on it's way  and 2. my corn is going into her pre-lay shed!!!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: CAN'T WAIT FOR EGGS!


Wooo thats great news about your corn! How long till you have baby corns?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Wooo thats great news about your corn! How long till you have baby corns?


Well she probably won't actually shed until next weekend, maybe friday, and then she'll lay about 10 days after that  I'm sooooo excited! She's looking really chunk and being a bit grumpy, i was pretty sure she was gravid anyway but now I'm positive!


----------



## andaroo

manda if u could only have ur snakes or ur frogs which would you pick? and dont say you cant choose :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

andaroo said:


> manda if u could only have ur snakes or ur frogs which would you pick? and dont say you cant choose :lol2:


God dammit please can someone find me a part-time job so I can buy dart froggies and some Treefrogs?:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

my fbt's would not shut up at 4am this morning they been fairly active for the ppast couple days


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> manda if u could only have ur snakes or ur frogs which would you pick? and dont say you cant choose :lol2:


The frogs, definitely. I would never ever ever in a million years be able to sell the whites, I love them too much! I love all the animals, but the whites will always be my favourites. It still certainly wouldn't be easy if I did ever have to sell any of them, cos I do love my snakies and all my other froggies :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

*searches for a pulse*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> *searches for a pulse*


Beeeeeep


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Beeeeeep


Nurse, start CPR! 'We need a crash team in here', You, squeeze fluids. Damn were loosing him:gasp::gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

What size tank would whites need? Because once the OH gets a better viv for his royal I will have a spare 60x60x60 (I think, might be a bit longer, note to self find a tape measure) glass tank and I do love whites and so does my mum which means I am on the road to being allowed to get them


----------



## andaroo

FallenAngel said:


> What size tank would whites need? Because once the OH gets a better viv for his royal I will have a spare 60x60x60 (I think, might be a bit longer, note to self find a tape measure) glass tank and I do love whites and so does my mum which means I am on the road to being allowed to get them


ooh how exciting! I have 4 in an exo terra 60x45x60 so you could have 5 or 6 in that :lol2: the more of them the more the lolz


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> The frogs, definitely. I would never ever ever in a million years be able to sell the whites, I love them too much! I love all the animals, but the whites will always be my favourites. It still certainly wouldn't be easy if I did ever have to sell any of them, cos I do love my snakies and all my other froggies :flrt:


Lol. I was sofa-surfing a few years back, and took all the animals with me- that *wasn't* negotiable!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> What size tank would whites need? Because once the OH gets a better viv for his royal I will have a spare 60x60x60 (I think, might be a bit longer, note to self find a tape measure) glass tank and I do love whites and so does my mum which means I am on the road to being allowed to get them


You could definitely get at least 5 in there! I'm gonna be putting my two retarded whites in with my current 3 soon, who are in a 60x45x60, fortunately the retards are both boys so will stay little, so I think it should be ok space wise. It's hilarious, cos Retardo calls REALLY loudly, so whenever he starts, Buddy starts, and they just get louder and louder and go on for aaaages, it's brilliant! And then little Jaws tried to join in too, but he's really quiet :lol2:



Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. I was sofa-surfing a few years back, and took all the animals with me- that *wasn't* negotiable!


Haha brilliant! My mum's already said to me that if I ever needed to go back to her house, I wouldn't be allowed ANY of my animals, even though she's got THREE spare rooms!! :whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might be moving AGAIN. 4 times in 2 years!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might be moving AGAIN. 4 times in 2 years!


I thought you liked your new place?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I thought you liked your new place?


Love it. But C hates her job and eventually we want to move to the sea/countryside, so she decided she might aswell look for jobs out of the area now.


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> ooh how exciting! I have 4 in an exo terra 60x45x60 so you could have 5 or 6 in that :lol2: the more of them the more the lolz





manda88 said:


> You could definitely get at least 5 in there! I'm gonna be putting my two retarded whites in with my current 3 soon, who are in a 60x45x60, fortunately the retards are both boys so will stay little, so I think it should be ok space wise. It's hilarious, cos Retardo calls REALLY loudly, so whenever he starts, Buddy starts, and they just get louder and louder and go on for aaaages, it's brilliant! And then little Jaws tried to join in too, but he's really quiet :lol2:


 
Cool. I think I may have a plan for my next animal :whistling2: Its a few months down the line but it means I can start to plan Just need to get the fish downstairs and the royal in a new viv then I am away!

While having a nosey on pets classified I found this one which did make me chuckle

http://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c65d109564.php 

He NEEDS to breed them!


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> While having a nosey on pets classified I found this one which did make me chuckle
> 
> 2 ball pythons WANTED at Pets FREE Classifieds
> 
> He NEEDS to breed them!


There's been someone trying to sell "two reptilies" from up here for a cpl weeks, £100 they want if I remember right....shame they don't have the intelligence to say what KIND of reptilie :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Well just started my job search! Saved my CV on my memory stick to be printed, various application forms and many covering letters. Going to deliever/post them tomorrow!! Hopefully i'll have a weekend job to fit around college so I can get some 'phibs 8)


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Well just started my job search! Saved my CV on my memory stick to be printed, various application forms and many covering letters. Going to deliever/post them tomorrow!! Hopefully i'll have a weekend job to fit around college so I can get some 'phibs 8)


Being serious for a change Jakey, I'm happy to have a look at your CV if you want- I used to do them for a job.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Being serious for a change Jakey, I'm happy to have a look at your CV if you want- I used to do them for a job.


Well I followed a few online tutorials but I think it's okay. If you PM me your email i'll send it over: victory: Thank you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Well I followed a few online tutorials but I think it's okay. If you PM me your email i'll send it over: victory: Thank you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Done, dude. I'm sure it's fine, but sometimes it helps to have someone else look at it.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Done, dude. I'm sure it's fine, but sometimes it helps to have someone else look at it.


Haha yeah! I was going to ask my nan as shes great with things like this, didn't realise she's already gone back home to Turkey:blush:


----------



## detail3r

I think todays going to be spent trawling DB for Terrib setups, and compiling a list of materials


----------



## manda88

Don't worry about the Panacur anymore Anthony, my order arrived today  Thank you anyway!!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Don't worry about the Panacur anymore Anthony, my order arrived today  Thank you anyway!!


I just packaged it too:lol2:
Oh well, at least you have some: victory:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I just packaged it too:lol2:
> Oh well, at least you have some: victory:


Haha aww bless you, at least I said it now and not after you'd sent it!! I opened the tub it came in and powder went everywhere, I wasn't expecting it to be so full!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Me leuc is either egg bound or really fat :/


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just been told that one of my b.bufo was on her back again this morning :bash:
I'm thinking the options are...
* replace the big dish (the one she flips over in) with a small one.. which is unfair to the other toad.
* replace it with a shallower dish

erm...thats about it :blush:

The ultimate plan is for the pair of em to move out into the 48x15 in the garage in a few months, but I need to work out how im gonna do it, because at the moment, the partition is no good for either of em. One has short front legs, so has trouble getting out the lrg exo terra water dish sometimes, so couldn't get out if the water lvl dropped a bit....and the other keeps flipping over, although she may be able to right herself in deeper water, she can't swim AT ALL, her back legs get caught up in eachother etc.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Just been told that one of my b.bufo was on her back again this morning :bash:
> I'm thinking the options are...
> * replace the big dish (the one she flips over in) with a small one.. which is unfair to the other toad.
> * replace it with a shallower dish
> 
> erm...thats about it :blush:
> 
> The ultimate plan is for the pair of em to move out into the 48x15 in the garage in a few months, but I need to work out how im gonna do it, because at the moment, the partition is no good for either of em. One has short front legs, so has trouble getting out the lrg exo terra water dish sometimes, so couldn't get out if the water lvl dropped a bit....and the other keeps flipping over, although she may be able to right herself in deeper water, she can't swim AT ALL, her back legs get caught up in eachother etc.


Bless!! Yeah shallower water dish sounds like the way forward. I can't help but laugh when Retardo flips over, he rights himself after a second or so of flailing his little legs around. I nearly screamed at the cuteness the other day, he was hopping around on the lif of the faun he lives in while I was cleaning their faun, and he stopped, looked up at me, and tried his hardest to hop at my face, bearing in mind my head was about 2 feet away from him, so I just saw him fly like Superman at my face with his little hands stretched out towards me, and then him fall back again and land on his back, it was SOOOOOOO CUTE!!! I just laughed and gave him a little hug, he wasn't hurt or anything, I think he was just embarrassed.


----------



## sambridge15

reading festivals lineup is awful this year and i was looking forward to a good 5th year still i guess watching my chem get the bottle treatment again could be fun......


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

sambridge15 said:


> reading festivals lineup is awful this year and i was looking forward to a good 5th year still i guess watching my chem get the bottle treatment again could be fun......


Friday and Saturday look amazing and Sunday I could live with. 30 seconds to mars i really like and my chemical romance, i can live with them. Shame I cant afford to go:devil:


----------



## sambridge15

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Friday and Saturday look amazing and Sunday I could live with. 30 seconds to mars i really like and my chemical romance, i can live with them. Shame I cant afford to go:devil:


to be fair my chem will get bottled alot so if you like them its probably for the best new found glory, rise against,taking backsunday,enter shikari are the only bands id bother to stumble hangover out a tent to go see and frank turner is the only reason my tickets arent on ebay


----------



## guardian

theres a few pages to this thread then!!!!!


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> to be fair my chem will get bottled alot so if you like them its probably for the best new found glory, rise against,taking backsunday,enter shikari are the only bands id bother to stumble hangover out a tent to go see and frank turner is the only reason my tickets arent on ebay


 and , hopefully someone's bottle will hit MCR's frontman in the face.
Muse, Elbow and The Strokes are who I'd be going for if I went, not sure who else is going. Muse are absolutely mind blowing live, so if i had the money I'd go just to see them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who are my chem and why did they get bottled?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who are my chem and why did they get bottled?


My Chemical Romance, and because they're crud.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

So why don't all the other crappy bands get bottled?


----------



## detail3r

I think the rescapes on hold, time to aqcuire some more Audiophile goodies:2thumb:

The Quad speakers and Arcam amp have been sitting silent for far too long.


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> So why don't all the other crappy bands get bottled?


youtube reading and bottled 

YouTube - reading bottle fight 2007 (before lost prophets) lost profit bottle fight 
YouTube - 50-Cent and G-Unit Bottled off at Reading Festival. my fav 50 cent bottled
YouTube - Daphne And Celeste Getting Bottled At Reading 2000 daphne and celeste
YouTube - My Chemical Romance - Reading Festival '06 Bottling my chem 
YouTube - Lead singer from Panic at the disco getting bottled. panic at the disco
YouTube - Reading Festival 08 Plain White T's Bottled plain white ts
YouTube - Reading Festival 2006 - Fall Out Boy Bottle Fight fall out boy bottle fight
YouTube - FF'ers at Reading... not the foo fighters ffers bottled just because it didnt turn out to be a secret foo fighters set!

if you watch any watch 50 cent getting bottled if i remember he stormed off stage after a children paddling pool was thrown :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh, all those deserved to be bottled. Daphne and Celeste were bottled off at my uni, as were blue.


----------



## _jake_

Muse = awesomeness. Other ones = Blah.


----------



## RhianB87

Reading last year was muddy and smelly!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

How's everyones amphibeans? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I have no beans. I want beans. But to get beans I need a weekend job. So till then, I am beanless.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> I have no beans. I want beans. But to get beans I need a weekend job. So till then, I am beanless.


shame, i'm not a big fan of beans tbh. They make my brother fart a lot.


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> shame, i'm not a big fan of beans tbh. They make my brother fart a lot.


Your brother its amphibeans?:gasp: Hide yooours!

I want some D.Leucs / D.Auratus 
A tiny tree frog sp. Like really cute and rareish (those tiger legged things that morg had were cool)
And finally a pair of Milks:flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No he won't eat my amphibeans, just normal beans :lol2: I'd like a couple of clown tree frogs.


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No he won't eat my amphibeans, just normal beans :lol2: I'd like a couple of clown tree frogs.


Ooooo nice choice! Damn im having a 'MUST GET FrOGGIES NAW' feeling

I luuurve beans.


----------



## sambridge15

FallenAngel said:


> Reading last year was muddy and smelly!!!


i cant remember much of last year or any of the years iv been....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone want a male milk frog? He's just started croaking, and if he gets louder I'll have to sell him


----------



## RhianB87

I have varying sizes of amphibeans! Some deadly and some fat and lazy!

That sucks about your milk frog  Hopefully he wont get louder


----------



## manda88

I've not heard Tito call since that first time he tried, but I'm looking forward to when he does! He should be far enough away in the lounge to not be able to hear him in the bedroom, although Buddy and Retardo sometimes wake me up during the night, last night I heard Retardo calling as loudly as he possibly could and Buddy as well, Retardo is seriously LOUD for such a mini frog. I need to rename him and Jaws.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My white's don't call, probably two birds.


----------



## Ron Magpie

My male Asian toad has started calling- he obviously thinks it's Spring. The toads are in my bedroom, but it's a really musical chirp, so it doesn't bother me. The male golden treefrog sounds like a blocked drain!:lol2:

@Guardian: Yep, we can certainly rabbit on, in this section!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

My baby FBT have started to call. Its sooo cute! :flrt: Its really high pitched and squeeky.
One of them tried to do a threatening display at me when I picked him up to move him when cleaning. It was trying to be scary but really wasnt


----------



## manda88

I was showing pics of my gravid corn to someone at my work earlier, and she asked if the eggs will come out of her mouth :crazy: Seriously, what other organism on earth actually gives birth from their mouth?! :bash:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> I was showing pics of my gravid corn to someone at my work earlier, and she asked if the eggs will come out of her mouth :crazy: Seriously, what other organism on earth actually gives birth from their mouth?! :bash:



But don't forget she also says canine pepper, trinolology (to name but a few) and thinks that your frogs live in terrapins...... :eek4::2wallbang:
my case rests.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I was showing pics of my gravid corn to someone at my work earlier, and she asked if the eggs will come out of her mouth :crazy: Seriously, what other organism on earth actually gives birth from their mouth?! :bash:


Start the cull. We have our first volunteer.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I was showing pics of my gravid corn to someone at my work earlier, and she asked if the eggs will come out of her mouth :crazy: Seriously, what other organism on earth actually gives birth from their mouth?! :bash:


All I am going to say is wtf, she gets worse


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I hate people like that, I don't even humour them anymore.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> I've not heard Tito call since that first time he tried, but I'm looking forward to when he does! He should be far enough away in the lounge to not be able to hear him in the bedroom, although Buddy and Retardo sometimes wake me up during the night, last night I heard Retardo calling as loudly as he possibly could and Buddy as well, Retardo is seriously LOUD for such a mini frog. I need to rename him and Jaws.



YouTube - Amazon Milk frog croaking in water dish


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I hate people like that, I don't even humour them anymore.


I don't really speak to her a lot tbh, she irritates me too much, unfortunately she sits directly opposite me so it's very difficult to ignore her but it's do-able!



andaroo said:


> YouTube - Amazon Milk frog croaking in water dish


Brilliant!! I'll try and get a video of Buddy or Retardo calling


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Spit on her face!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Mum just agreed to keeping some frogs if the food can stay in the shed :hmm:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> My baby FBT have started to call. Its sooo cute! :flrt: Its really high pitched and squeeky.
> One of them tried to do a threatening display at me when I picked him up to move him when cleaning. It was trying to be scary but really wasnt


lol

i want to get 4 more soon


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Spit on her face!!!!


Hahahaha I think I'd probably get fired!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Hahahaha I think I'd probably get fired!!


Wimp.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Snake is growing...

As you can see I had the weighing bowl out but couldn't get him in, so settled for a few pics instead.


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Snake is growing...
> 
> As you can see I had the weighing bowl out but couldn't get him in, so settled for a few pics instead.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Harry potter? Didn't think your a potter fan Paul:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

C is obsessed with it. Cos I'm so lovely I'm watching them all again with her.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was trying to give an impression of length in those shots, not sure it worked!


----------



## manda88

You look scared of him! :lol2: Do you think you'll get any more snakes?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That was me gazing into his eyes. I'm more scared of scaring him tbh.

No plans to, I only like to have one pet I have to handle, I prefer display animals.


----------



## _jake_

Nawww so sweet of you paul :lol:

Your snake looks big!


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOOHOO

Finally saw a wild native newt for the first time (that I can remember) this afternoon :2thumb:

Was happily munching on midge larva / daphnia in a ditch up at the lake.

Not sure what kind tho, and typically didn't have my camera, but it had orange and black along its belly and going off herpetofauna's pics, the closest is a fem great crested:mf_dribble:

Also...It's pretty much official that my two toads are fems. The wild males are MUCH smaller than the fems, and the wild fems are about the same size & shape as my two


----------



## manda88

I bought the new Pokemon game today!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I bought the new Pokemon game today!


I want to get it too!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I want to get it too!


It doesn't have a wannabe Professor Oak anymore, it's some woman instead, not cool. I hope it still has the old Pokemon too as well as brand new ones! I wish they'd stop making new ones though, they're just thinking up stupid names now, I miss Pikachu!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Nooo, it won't be the same without prof oak!  Did you get black or white?

I don't actually have a ds, so I'm asking for a 3ds for my birthday :blush: :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nooo, it won't be the same without prof oak!  Did you get black or white?
> 
> I don't actually have a ds, so I'm asking for a 3ds for my birthday :blush: :lol2:


Well it's not been the real Professor Oak for a while now I don't think, I can't really remember! I got the White verson cos I preferred the look of the Pokemon on the front cover. I want a 3DS too, just cos I want the new Nintendogs game and the Zelda game!! I couldn't give a toss about it being 3D, I just want the freakin' games! :lol2: I love the Zelda games, they're just so awesome. Gonna wait for the 3DS to get a bit cheaper before I get one though, £200 is a bit steep!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Mum just agreed to keeping some frogs if the food can stay in the shed :hmm:


Yay @ FlakeyJakeys mum! He's growing up, and she's allowing frogs!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:

I don't actually want another snake, either- I really, really like Blue, but one is enough. That reminds me, need some more mice- only one left after tonight.


EDIT: Anyone else notice that the Pokomon launch came straight after all the horrible things that happened in Japan?


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay @ FlakeyJakeys mum! He's growing up, and she's allowing frogs!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> I don't actually want another snake, either- I really, really like Blue, but one is enough. That reminds me, need some more mice- only one left after tonight.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Anyone else notice that the Pokomon launch came straight after all the horrible things that happened in Japan?


Wooo:blush:

Can you keep livefood in a shed:whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I've bred mice in the shed before :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Mealies would be fine, just wouldn't eat much or grow much etc, crix are pretty much ok too, just again they wont eat as much and you might have more deaths. Obviously with the warmer weather comin you should be ok.

BBUUTT im kinda assuming you'd go for some DF, in which case, I dunno how well FF would do


----------



## _jake_

REDDEV1L said:


> I've bred mice in the shed before :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Mealies would be fine, just wouldn't eat much or grow much etc, crix are pretty much ok too, just again they wont eat as much and you might have more deaths. Obviously with the warmer weather comin you should be ok.
> 
> BBUUTT im kinda assuming you'd go for some DF, in which case, I dunno how well FF would do


Used to culture ff's when I kept inverts, we have one of those HUGE plastic sheds so is free from most draughts ect. Maybe if i kept them inside a poly box or similair!

Damn I NEED A JOB TO GET DA FROOGGGIIESSSSS.


----------



## detail3r

FFs couldn't be cultured in a shed.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

im sure you could secretly culture your fruitflys in your cupboard or something.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My parents have only just found out that the frogs eat bugs :lol2: I hid them quite well.


----------



## detail3r

I have an unhealthy addiction to Homes Under the Hammer...


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> It doesn't have a wannabe Professor Oak anymore, it's some woman instead, not cool. I hope it still has the old Pokemon too as well as brand new ones! I wish they'd stop making new ones though, they're just thinking up stupid names now, I miss Pikachu!


you only get new pokemon after finding the national pokedex after defeating the elete 4 its a good game but the new pokemon suck eggs


----------



## _jake_

Well, the reason WHY she doesn't want them in the house could be because of two reasons:

1) Left a FF culture lid off
2) Crickets seem to love getting under her duvet

So if i could culture outside it would be great, if not, no 'phibs for me. If I only have a pair of Darts, just buying a culture, sticking it in the garage would only slow down the life cycle yes? I could just buy new ones on a weekly basis?


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> you only get new pokemon after finding the national pokedex after defeating the elete 4 its a good game but the new pokemon suck eggs


Have you completed it already?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tiger Woods 12 in 7 days! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

It appears my Male Rana. T is scared of the 'ready' female :lol2:

He's been sat at one end of the tank while she sits in the water at the other...and they've been like that for 2 days !!!
I hardly ever see the other female, she's just normal size, but the one in the water is swollen with eggs.

One thing I just remembered is they're all related, ie taken from one jelly mass. I wonder if he knows its wrong to fiddle with his sister ?? :lol2:

Getting a bit worried about him and the other female..especially him tho coz he's looking very skinny and saggy...I took him out lastnight and put him in a tub with some mealies and waxies and apart from noticing them a few times, he never attempted to eat any. The last time he was fed by me was at the end of Nov, although there is (or atleast was) plenty native food ie woodlice slugs etc that they could've munched on. The other fem wasnt fed for a fortnight before that as she wouldnt... :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> It appears my Male Rana. T is scared of the 'ready' female :lol2:
> 
> He's been sat at one end of the tank while she sits in the water at the other...and they've been like that for 2 days !!!
> I hardly ever see the other female, she's just normal size, but the one in the water is swollen with eggs.
> 
> One thing I just remembered is they're all related, ie taken from one jelly mass. I wonder if he knows its wrong to fiddle with his sister ?? :lol2:
> 
> Getting a bit worried about him and the other female..especially him tho coz he's looking very skinny and saggy...I took him out lastnight and put him in a tub with some mealies and waxies and apart from noticing them a few times, he never attempted to eat any. The last time he was fed by me was at the end of Nov, although there is (or atleast was) plenty native food ie woodlice slugs etc that they could've munched on. The other fem wasnt fed for a fortnight before that as she wouldnt... :bash:


What are their temps like lately? I'm sure you know this, but Rana Ts really suffer if it's too warm.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> What are their temps like lately? I'm sure you know this, but Rana Ts really suffer if it's too warm.


Hmm...Haven't took that much notice to be honest....but I did notice 16'c the other day which was the highest i've noticed this year.
Last summer when they were still inside the tank hit 25'c+ a cpl of times...had to use a pc fan to cool em down but it never seemed to effect em.

I'll keep an eye out tomorrow


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Hmm...Haven't took that much notice to be honest....but I did notice 16'c the other day which was the highest i've noticed this year.
> Last summer when they were still inside the tank hit 25'c+ a cpl of times...had to use a pc fan to cool em down but it never seemed to effect em.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out tomorrow


Probably not the problem then- sorry mate, stumped.


----------



## _jake_

Hey have a peek at how big my beautiful babies are now!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...te-warning-cuteness-overload.html#post7993569


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> Hey have a peek at how big my beautiful babies are now!!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...te-warning-cuteness-overload.html#post7993569


awww..wants the white one with a grey hat on :lol2:










Doesn't look so bad in this pic I just took...his croak is well cute !!!


----------



## manda88

Hahahahahaha I genuinely can't believe how stupid this person is, it's the same one who asked the other day if snakes lay eggs out of their mouth, she's just asked if snakes can climb walls!!!! WTF!!!!


----------



## jme2049

Punch her, just clench a fist and swing. Go on!


----------



## manda88

She really is something else, she asked if people make play pens for their snakes and then said 'Oh actually I suppose not, cos they can climb up walls can't they', I was like erm....no, and she was like oh can they not? So they can't climb walls then? NO!!! IMBECILE!!! They can't defy gravity!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to have to say it isn't THAT stupid. She probably just got them mixed up with geckos or other arboreal lizards, plus the fact that snakes can easily climb trees.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

1 Col. Gad-Alfie (dog!)


LOL!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to have to say it isn't THAT stupid. She probably just got them mixed up with geckos or other arboreal lizards, plus the fact that snakes can easily climb trees.


Trust me, she is just that stupid. She doesn't even know what a gecko is, let alone that they've got sticky feet that let them climb things, and she definitely won't know about snakes that can climb trees!


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Punch her, just clench a fist and swing. Go on!


:jump: You're back!! where did you go?! 

And I think we all wish for that day but we're too nice to actually do it. Instead we make a note of all the retarded words that come out of her mouth.... there are loads :crazy:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> 1 Col. Gad-Alfie (dog!)
> 
> 
> LOL!


Yep that's my dog :lol2:



furryjen said:


> :jump: You're back!! where did you go?!


I never went anywhere:lol2: just got bored and tried finding other ways to waste some time 

In other news my wildlife pond is done and all the spawn is moved to there, just need to plant the area up abit once the garden centres have some better stuff in:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Roll on Autumn.


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> Have you completed it already?


na about half way but i googled it after not findin zubat and geodude in every cave :lol2:


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> na about half way but i googled it after not findin zubat and geodude in every cave :lol2:


God that was so annoying on the old games, every 3 steps you take 'A wild Zubat appeared!' 'A wild Geodude appeared!' yes I already have some of those, now sod off!


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> God that was so annoying on the old games, every 3 steps you take 'A wild Zubat appeared!' 'A wild Geodude appeared!' yes I already have some of those, now sod off!


to be honest they replaced em with rogenrolla and woobat just slightly worse looking doppelgängers of geodude and zubat :devil:


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> to be honest they replaced em with rogenrolla and woobat just slightly worse looking doppelgängers of geodude and zubat :devil:


Oh goodie, I look forward to seeing them then.....not!! I've just got to the first town and am about to get my first gym badge :no1:


----------



## detail3r

I see 'Snake Off Topic' has been replaced with 'Pokemon Chat' today:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I see 'Snake Off Topic' has been replaced with 'Pokemon Chat' today:whistling2:


You're just jealous of my new game! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> You're just jealous of my new game! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pokemon? Behave:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Reminds me, I need to pick up a copy of KZ3


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Pokemon? Behave:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Reminds me, I need to pick up a copy of KZ3


Pokemon is uh-mazing. What's KZ3?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> What's KZ3?


*Facepalm*

Killzone 3:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pokemon!?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pokemon!?


Not another fan.......


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Hahahahahaha I genuinely can't believe how stupid this person is, it's the same one who asked the other day if snakes lay eggs out of their mouth, she's just asked if snakes can climb walls!!!! WTF!!!!


some snakes actually can climb walls easily, forgot their name but watched it on a wildlife documentry:2thumb::gasp:

Just tidyed my room and it doesn't smell of dust no more. Yes, dust smells.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Killzone 3:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ohhh :lol2: Is it another one like CoD?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Pokemon!?


Pokemon!



_jake_ said:


> some snakes actually can climb walls easily, forgot their name but watched it on a wildlife documentry:2thumb::gasp:
> 
> Just tidyed my room and it doesn't smell of dust no more. Yes, dust smells.


I shall search for this information and get back to you, it still doesn't change the fact that this person is still thick as pig ****! And you're right dust does smell, musty.


----------



## manda88

LOL

YouTube - snake climbing brick wall

Ok so they can climb bricks and rough sided walls, but not smooth walls like inside your house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> LOL
> 
> YouTube - snake climbing brick wall
> 
> Ok so they can climb bricks and rough sided walls, but not smooth walls like inside your house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Told you!

But why someone would test if a snake can climb your living room walls must be mad. Can you try it?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Ohhh :lol2: Is it another one like CoD?


Its a totally different concept to CoD .....:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't like Pokemon.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Told you!
> 
> But why someone would test if a snake can climb your living room walls must be mad. Can you try it?


I don't have much wall space tbh, at least nowhere that they wouldn't be able to suddenly shoot behind and be lost forever :lol2:



detail3r said:


> Its a totally different concept to CoD .....:whistling2:


Oh.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't like Pokemon.


Everyone loves Pokemon, deep down.


----------



## detail3r

Watched Gran Torino the other day - awesome film! Wondering why I didn't watch it sooner...


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Watched Gran Torino the other day - awesome film! Wondering why I didn't watch it sooner...


I've sky+'d it just need to sit my ass down and watch it now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Great film.

This **** food's pretty good.


----------



## detail3r

morgan freeman said:


> great film.
> 
> This **** food's pretty good.


..lol


----------



## jme2049

I've just been offered this by my brothers mate for £150 tank and cabinet. I don't have money till the 7th but I want it:bash:
Rena Aqualife Beech 120 - High Quality Aquariums by Rena.
:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> I've just been offered this by my brothers mate for £150 tank and cabinet. I don't have money till the 7th but I want it:bash:
> Rena Aqualife Beech 120 - High Quality Aquariums by Rena.
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Put a deposit on it to secure until then?


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Put a deposit on it to secure until then?


He'll keep it for me. I just need to find somewhere to put it and think of some fish for inside it. I know what I'll be spending most of my time/money on for the next few months.:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> He'll keep it for me. I just need to find somewhere to put it and think of some fish for inside it. I know what I'll be spending most of my time/money on for the next few months.:whistling2:


South American Biotope:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> South American Biotope:2thumb:


Possibly or a lake malawi cichlid tank. Just need to make sure my parents are cool with it now:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Possibly or a lake malawi cichlid tank. Just need to make sure my parents are cool with it now:lol2:


Lake Malawi biotopes never appealed to me for some reason, although the amazing species diversity from such a small genetic pool in an enclosed body of water such as that is very interesting.

However Discus and Apistogramma > Lake Malawi Cichlids:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Planted.


----------



## _jake_

Puffers, puffers, puffers, puffers!

F8's, GSPs you know you waaant too :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Been to the tattoo studio today, given the lady some picture refrences (the ones that manda did and a couple other ideas) She is goint to draw something up, could take a week a more then I can go and see if I like it, then make an appointment! eeeek :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Been to the tattoo studio today, given the lady some picture refrences (the ones that manda did and a couple other ideas) She is goint to draw something up, could take a week a more then I can go and see if I like it, then make an appointment! eeeek :lol2:


I need to go to see the guy who done mine. I have a bird on my foot and I want to extend it into like a full sleeve but for the leg so like a sock really:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> I need to go to see the guy who done mine. I have a bird on my foot and I want to extend it into like a full sleeve but for the leg so like a sock really:lol2:


Please walk into the tattoo parlour and ask for a full sock :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> I need to go to see the guy who done mine. I have a bird on my foot and I want to extend it into like a full sleeve but for the leg so like a sock really:lol2:


Nice  My studio have over a months wait right now, although the girl I want to do mine said as what I want is only small she might be able to fit me in, inbetween times.

Boyfriend not happy, but I am :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Turned out a bit grainier than I liked but meh :


Poser by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## sambridge15

detail3r said:


> Pokemon? Behave:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Reminds me, I need to pick up a copy of KZ3


pokemon>killzone 3


----------



## detail3r

sambridge15 said:


> pokemon>killzone 3


Behave:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sambridge15

detail3r said:


> Behave:Na_Na_Na_Na:


from experience i have both :lol2: killzone 3 was still fun shame about the awful story and ending :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Lake Malawi biotopes never appealed to me for some reason, although the amazing species diversity from such a small genetic pool in an enclosed body of water such as that is very interesting.
> 
> However Discus and Apistogramma > Lake Malawi Cichlids:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lake Malawi cichlids are ugly as :censor: and their biotope is boring as :censor:; interesting behaviour, but a large tank full of nothing but rocks, sand and ugly fish has never appealed.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Lake Malawi cichlids are ugly as :censor: and their biotope is boring as :censor:; interesting behaviour, but a large tank full of nothing but rocks, sand and ugly fish has never appealed.


Any suggestions for the tank Ron? All I know with fish is my goldfish in the pond and my Betta, so if you have any suggestions of fish I could talk a look at I'd appreciate it.:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I'd recommend maybe a brackish aquarium? Hatchet fish are really interesting!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Or go marine, live rock and fish only.


----------



## _jake_

Even FO would be good! Live rock is so flipping expensive!


----------



## manda88

Bored.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Beer and Pizza night.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Bored.


I agree.

I have just got to work for a silly 4 hour shift!


----------



## manda88

I'll be leaving work in half an hour :Na_Na_Na_Na: Anyone up to anything interesting over the weekend? I'm going to upgrade the crestie's tubs and 3 of the smaller corns tubs into RUBs cos they're outgrowing the ones they're in at the moment. Akiko the little red corn has been in the same tub since the day I got her, so I think it's time she has a new one seeing as it's been 7 months in the same one!


----------



## jme2049

Sounds like a busy weekend you have Amanda.
Me and 2 friends are cycling to Brecon. It's about 48 miles from us, I doubt we'll make it all the way but it's worth a crack.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Eat pizza and drink beer. Been too long since I've indulged. Mate's got a racing day thing might go with him.


----------



## richie.b

Im going to Nottingham Sunday to a frogmeet im taking 13 vivs with me and picking up numerous amounts of frogs :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> Im going to Nottingham Sunday to a frogmeet im taking 13 vivs with me and picking up numerous amounts of frogs :2thumb:


How dare you be able to have this many frogs. I want them:devil:


----------



## andaroo

just got my quote for shipping the frogs :gasp::gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> just got my quote for shipping the frogs :gasp::gasp:


is it about £400 - £500?


----------



## andaroo

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> is it about £400 - £500?


higher :gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Matt and I are possibly splitting up  I have no idea what I've done.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh no Jazz face! Not the tattoo?

Don't mix beer and propane.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He says it's not that, but it might have something to do with it. I'm so confused.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its actually over now 

it wasn't about the tattoo though.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend you have Amanda.
> Me and 2 friends are cycling to Brecon. It's about 48 miles from us, I doubt we'll make it all the way but it's worth a crack.:lol2:


Meh so so, will be getting the crestie tubs from Surrey Pet Supplies seeing as it's just down the road, and then Sunday I'll be sat around doing nothing cos Matt's at work! Good luck on your cycle, you're gonna be knackered!



richie.b said:


> Im going to Nottingham Sunday to a frogmeet im taking 13 vivs with me and picking up numerous amounts of frogs :2thumb:


Lucky bugger! Have fun  And post pics of what you come back with!!



andaroo said:


> higher :gasp:


Good lord, I don't envy you, but it'll be worth it 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Matt and I are possibly splitting up  I have no idea what I've done.


Aww man that sucks, what did he say?? If it happens, make sure you kick him in the groin as hard as you possibly can.

Just seen you latest post saying it's over, really sorry to hear it


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He said I wasn't supportive enough, I tried my best but nothing was ever good enough


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He said I wasn't supportive enough, I tried my best but nothing was ever good enough


Supportive of what? He doesn't seem to have given you much of a chance!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Supportive of what? He doesn't seem to have given you much of a chance!


His uni course I guess, I tried all sorts to be 'supportive' but it was never enough


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> higher :gasp:


£700. Sounds like you are going to spend more on getting them over than yourself!


----------



## andaroo

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> £700. Sounds like you are going to spend more on getting them over than yourself!


higher :gasp::gasp:

and yes their flight is like twice the price of mine :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

My milk frogs have to have a water dish each now otherwise they wrestle and try to drown one another! Here they are croakin in their own dishes :lol2:

YouTube - Noisy Milk Frogs


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its actually over now
> 
> it wasn't about the tattoo though.


Aww - I'm really sorry to hear about your troubles


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Its actually over now
> 
> it wasn't about the tattoo though.


So sorry  Some people just expect the world but dont give it back.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> higher :gasp:





matt_mcmahon77 said:


> £700. Sounds like you are going to spend more on getting them over than yourself!


Right last guess then you have to tell us £1300.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He said I wasn't supportive enough, I tried my best but nothing was ever good enough


Oh, darlin, I'm so sorry! Remember you have friends on here.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> My milk frogs have to have a water dish each now otherwise they wrestle and try to drown one another! Here they are croakin in their own dishes :lol2:
> 
> YouTube - Noisy Milk Frogs


Sweet Jesus they're loud!! I love that the whites are croaking in the background as well!


----------



## _jake_

Sorry to hear your boyfriends being a prat Jazz!

Let us know the Price Andy, im interested haha. Lovely milk frogs!

7months since your first snake amanda, doesnt seem that long ago mg:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I am officially a Bad Person. I just looked at somebodies proud exhibition of their latest 'construction project' on A. N. Other section, and thought "Yuck! That looks even tackier than the sort of stuff you wouldn't touch with a barge pole in Wilkinsons or Poundland!"

I am probably going to froggy hell...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Feel a bit  today, hopefully I can get through work without getting upset. Think its safe to say that I'll be single for a while, can't deal with this again.


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Feel a bit  today, hopefully I can get through work without getting upset. Think its safe to say that I'll be single for a while, can't deal with this again.


Plenty more frogs in the rainforest, as they say.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Chin up, darlin- just take each day as it comes, and don't worry about the future. If at the end of each day you can say "hey, I got through another one!" you're winning!:2thumb:


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Chin up, darlin- just take each day as it comes, and don't worry about the future. If at the end of each day you can say "hey, I got through another one!" you're winning!:2thumb:


This. :no1:

Uni supporting is hard though Jazzy -believe me I know, at the moment Tim is in the last 8 weeks of his part 2 of architecture and it is pure devil hell. I can't even begin to describe how stressed he is and I have no idea how to support him apart from making shed loads of tea, cake and keeping then house tidy. I feel for you, just let it ride for a bit you never know things may turn themselves around and he will realise actually how much you DID do for him. Chin up xx


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Sorry to hear your boyfriends being a prat Jazz!
> 
> Let us know the Price Andy, im interested haha. Lovely milk frogs!
> 
> 7months since your first snake amanda, doesnt seem that long ago mg:


I don't know where I got 7 from, it's actually been almost 9, I first got Diego at the beginning of July! :gasp:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> I don't know where I got 7 from, it's actually been almost 9, I first got Diego at the beginning of July! :gasp:


Just don't blame Diego for your immense corn greed that followed. Even though it clearly is a third his fault.


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> Just don't blame Diego for your immense corn greed that followed. Even though it clearly is a third his fault.


I blame RFUK for my corn greed, cos if there were no adverts for them then I wouldn't see them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I don't know where I got 7 from, it's actually been almost 9, I first got Diego at the beginning of July! :gasp:


Feels like 2months ago you were just talking about getting one! That's craaaaaazy. Man I feel like life is passing me by:gasp:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Feels like 2months ago you were just talking about getting one! That's craaaaaazy. Man I feel like life is passing me by:gasp:


I know it's mental isn't it, like I look at pics of them when I first got them, and then look at them now and half of them are unrecognisable!

I've just noticed the tag on this thread :lol2: maybe someone wants to join in the chat but won't because it's in amphibs?


----------



## jme2049

oh well didn't make it to brecon, got to merthyr tydffill(sp?) Had maccy d's chilled for half hour then home. 8 hour ride all together not too bad, but feel like I've been bummed:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I know it's mental isn't it, like I look at pics of them when I first got them, and then look at them now and half of them are unrecognisable!
> 
> I've just noticed the tag on this thread :lol2: maybe someone wants to join in the chat but won't because it's in amphibs?


Haha thats awesome. Bet it was someone like Meko.



jme2049 said:


> oh well didn't make it to brecon, got to merthyr tydffill(sp?) Had maccy d's chilled for half hour then home. 8 hour ride all together not too bad, but feel like I've been bummed:lol2:


Hahaha that town sounds awesome!

Bike seats are soooo uncomfortable, feel like you have nappy rash afterwards:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> feel like you have nappy rash afterwards:lol2:


Nah not nappy rash, my ass bones are killing. Pizza and beers tonight :no1:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Nah not nappy rash, my ass bones are killing. Pizza and beers tonight :no1:


LOL I know that feeling. Worse thing is when your legs rub together, ouchies.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Pizza and beers tonight :no1:



Had mine last night. First pizza since I started my diet. Had a large dominoes, my stomach exploded.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> LOL I know that feeling. Worse thing is when your legs rub together, ouchies.


Ah yes "fat man rub" as I call it  



Morgan Freeman said:


> Had mine last night. First pizza since I started my diet. Had a large dominoes, my stomach exploded.


I had one last week a large spanish sizzler, smashed it :lol2: Rocket joes tonight the do big square/rectangle ones an they're awesome!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Ah yes "fat man rub" as I call it
> 
> 
> 
> I had one last week a large spanish sizzler, smashed it :lol2: Rocket joes tonight the do big square/rectangle ones an they're awesome!


U coolin me fat bruv? Yo blud, listen bruv, you insulting ma mudder mandem?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> U coolin me fat bruv? Yo blud, listen bruv, you insulting ma mudder mandem?


NO I used to get it but I do think you're rotund


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> NO I used to get it but I do think you're rotund


Round or sound:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Round or sound:whistling2:


No rotund.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

argh, life sucks. I feel so lost right now.

I know it'll get better but right now its crap.


----------



## _jake_

Oh haha our convo got deleted and I had an infraction mg: Only ever had one ever!


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> Oh haha our convo got deleted and I had an infraction mg: Only ever had one ever!


Naughty Naughty. What did you say?


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Oh haha our convo got deleted and I had an infraction mg: Only ever had one ever!


Lmao gutted I only had a warning!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Oi you two, make sure you don't get this thread closed or deleted or you will be killed. You have been warned:devil::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oi you two, make sure you don't get this thread closed or deleted or you will be killed. You have been warned:devil::lol2:


Haha sounds like a challenge there mate....

Then again Harv would probably come and hunt me down for revenge:lol2:


----------



## manda88

This is the life...leucs calling away, lady corn shed last night so 10 days to go til eggs, listening to Justin Timberlake :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> This is the life...leucs calling away, lady corn shed last night so 10 days to go til eggs, listening to Justin Timberlake :lol2:


MY LEUCS ARE CALLING!!!!!! How much and how loud? and can you see which one is?


----------



## jme2049

Justin who?


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> MY LEUCS ARE CALLING!!!!!! How much and how loud? and can you see which one is?


Louder than before. Unfortunately not cos by the time I realised what was going on it'd stopped! It only did it for a few seconds.



jme2049 said:


> Justin who?












Tsssss! I was so close to putting a topless one on but I knew you wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## detail3r

^ Oh dear!

I have a type of parastic plant / weed spreading in the Vanzolinii tank, right at the back so I cant scrape it off / remove it:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Louder than before. Unfortunately not cos by the time I realised what was going on it'd stopped! It only did it for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> *Tsssss! I was so close to putting a topless one on but I knew you wouldn't appreciate it.*


I would have, though! :mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I would have, though! :mf_dribble:


Anyone with good taste will  it's pretty easy to find pics of him topless on google :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

worst hangover ever!!! crunk juce (not juice) is the death of me same as a bottle of wine and 8 coffees per can  Parents sue makers of Four Loko drink after son shot himself in 30-hour binge | Mail Online same equivalent of this any drink that makes you shoot yourself in the face to avoid a hangover has got to be good right?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Leucs woke me up this morning and are still going.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron I just served a customer that looked just like you! 

I am at work again 

But talking about frogs calling I had all 4 fire bellied toads calling at each other last night! The babies are still really high pitched though


----------



## jme2049

My ps3 crashed a few days ago that yellow light of death thing I think, Its pre owned from game and ive lost the receipt but the warranty sticker is still on it, does anyone know if they will still have a record of the ps3s serial no.? It says on their website that they have a 12month return policy for faulty products and I don't know if this covers pre owned stuff? Any ideas people?


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> My ps3 crashed a few days ago that yellow light of death thing I think, Its pre owned from game and ive lost the receipt but the warranty sticker is still on it, does anyone know if they will still have a record of the ps3s serial no.? It says on their website that they have a 12month return policy for faulty products and I don't know if this covers pre owned stuff? Any ideas people?


my 360 died arter the warrenty ran out it looked cheaper to buy a new one so that what i did


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Ron I just served a customer that looked just like you!
> 
> I am at work again
> 
> But talking about frogs calling I had all 4 fire bellied toads calling at each other last night! The babies are still really high pitched though


i have 4 i had them calling none stop at 4 am the other day dont no what sex mine are tho i now got at least one male 

i want 4 more


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> Naughty Naughty. What did you say?


Along the lines of f**kfacecheesyballs.



jme2049 said:


> Lmao gutted I only had a warning!


Haha! Lucky bugger, though to be honest It wasn't like I was insulting you:lol2: But yo, I'm a rebel.


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> My ps3 crashed a few days ago that yellow light of death thing I think, Its pre owned from game and ive lost the receipt but the warranty sticker is still on it, does anyone know if they will still have a record of the ps3s serial no.? It says on their website that they have a 12month return policy for faulty products and I don't know if this covers pre owned stuff? Any ideas people?


I think they require proof of purchase when you try to get it fixed


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> I think they require proof of purchase when you try to get it fixed


I think I got it sorted I actually got it from gamestation so GAME are gonna be like wtf? :lol2: But the have the same 12month guarantee on pre-owned consoles so Im going to use a bank statement as proof of purchase and if they don't like it I will kick off!!!:devil:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Along the lines of f**kfacecheesyballs.
> 
> 
> Haha! Lucky bugger, though to be honest It wasn't like I was insulting you:lol2: But yo, I'm a rebel.


It wasn't offensive, well not to me any way. My nan has called me worse:gasp: 
But you got infracted so:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hmm...it seems like my attempt at a clever and eyecatching/odd thread title fell flat on its ass.

Just hope I can keep these eggs/tads alive as i'm still having bother with my ADF eggs going mouldy. 
HOWEVER I think <fingers crossed> the solution to my problem is to NOT heat em !! I've got some in a little tub that are doing fine and they're at room temp...of coruse there's still the odd one in the main tank thats hit the box shape, but last time I took them out they all died on me so they're staying put...just have to try and feed em which is gonna be a pain


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No hot blokes to look at in the swimming pool today. (I can do this now and not feel guilty) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Don't think i'll be seeing the vanzos for a goodwhile, had to take a saw to their tank to remove one of the branches, lol.

Oh and also I forgot just how good these speakers sound <3


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *Ron I just served a customer that looked just like you!
> 
> I am at work again * *
> *
> But talking about frogs calling I had all 4 fire bellied toads calling at each other last night! The babies are still really high pitched though


Must have been my Evil Twin Brother...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No hot blokes to look at in the swimming pool today. (I can do this now and not feel guilty) :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i now i wasnt there :blush:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Must have been my Evil Twin Brother...:whistling2:


omg theres too of u 

run away


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> i now i wasnt there :blush:


:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2:


:lol2: what can i say i wasnt


----------



## jme2049

Anyone watching wonders of the universe on bbc2? Proper mind boggling stuff


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Damn I missed it again! Will have to watch on iplayer.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Damn I missed it again! Will have to watch on iplayer.


It's on now!!! 
Just thinking about what he's saying confuses me:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> It's on now!!!
> Just thinking about what he's saying confuses me:lol2:


Watching dancing on ice :Na_Na_Na_Na: Yeah it is a bit mind boggling!


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *Watching dancing on ice* :Na_Na_Na_Na: Yeah it is a bit mind boggling!


:censor::censor::devil:

I can't risk another warning for bad language :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> :censor::censor::devil:
> 
> I can't risk another warning for bad language :lol2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> omg theres too of u
> 
> run away


Be afraid, be *very* afraid.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might be going to my first zumba class tomorrow :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

C'mon then....Guess the auzzie frog...


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Must have been my Evil Twin Brother...:whistling2:


Well he was buying ink cartridges :Na_Na_Na_Na: doesnt seem that evil...or are you the evil twin :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Well he was buying ink cartridges :Na_Na_Na_Na: doesnt seem that evil...*or are you the evil twin* :devil:


Even _I_ surprise myself with my innocence and purity. He gets me in trouble, though, with his sharp tongue and nasty lascivious ways!:bash: he seems to have access to all my passwords and sites, too!:gasp:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Be afraid, be *very* afraid.


im moving plants lol


----------



## RhianB87

I went for a part time job at a coffee shop and they just rang my friend for a reference.... Is it bad that I lied about how long I have known her and what work I have done with her :whistling2: thankfully my friend lied as well.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

REDDEV1L said:


> C'mon then....Guess the auzzie frog...
> 
> image


 
Litoria Fuzzoria.


----------



## manda88

8 days left til eggs!  Did everyone have a fabulous weekend? Matt and I managed to spend a ridiculous amount of money which isn't good, just over £80 on a food shop, £50 at Surrey Pet Supplies, another £50+ on petrol, and then £35 at a friend's birthday meal :blush:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Matt has deleted and blocked me from facebook completly, I can even see his profile at all  Guess its for the best though?

I don't even know what I've done so wrong to deserve all this... 2 weeks ago we were happy and planning our future.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> 8 days left til eggs!  Did everyone have a fabulous weekend? Matt and I managed to spend a ridiculous amount of money which isn't good, just over £80 on a food shop, £50 at Surrey Pet Supplies, another £50+ on petrol, and then £35 at a friend's birthday meal :blush:


Yep good weekend. Ate loads of food, the bike ride went well and helped my dad with some decorating. 
Where did you go out to eat £35 is not bad at all for the 2 of you.


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *Matt has deleted and blocked me from facebook completly, I can even see his profile at all  Guess its for the best though?*
> 
> I don't even know what I've done so wrong to deserve all this... 2 weeks ago we were happy and planning our future.


Wow sounds rather silly, You're better off without if you ask me.


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Wow sounds rather silly, You're better off without if you ask me.


Agreed - Very childish.

Anyone seen Waltz With Bashir?


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Anyone seen Waltz With Bashir?


Is that the animated film thing? If so I saw an advert for it, I may watch it.


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Is that the animated film thing? If so I saw an advert for it, I may watch it.


Yeah, I downloaded it after seeing the advert, about half way through at the minute, undecided on it as yet.

Also a film called '71 into the Fire' is well reccomended, about 71 student soldiers in the Korean War, left to defend a school by themselves and the way they develop as soldiers.


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Yeah, I downloaded it after seeing the advert, about half way through at the minute, undecided on it as yet.
> 
> Also a film called '71 into the Fire' is well reccomended, about 71 student soldiers in the Korean War, left to defend a school by themselves and the way they develop as soldiers.


I'll probably watch it when it's on tv film4 I think it was?

I have a look for that 71 into the fire film just reading about it now it's based on a true story. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> 8 days left til eggs!  Did everyone have a fabulous weekend? Matt and I managed to spend a ridiculous amount of money which isn't good, just over £80 on a food shop, £50 at Surrey Pet Supplies, another £50+ on petrol, and then £35 at a friend's birthday meal :blush:


Will you be selling babies or keeping them as well :Na_Na_Na_Na: Where is Surrey Pet Supplies? Might go for a visit there soon.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Matt has deleted and blocked me from facebook completly, I can even see his profile at all  Guess its for the best though?
> 
> I don't even know what I've done so wrong to deserve all this... 2 weeks ago we were happy and planning our future.


Thats really childish of him! I think he doesn't want to face the pain he has caused you so is just removing you from everything. I agree with Jamie your better off without him


----------



## jme2049

Anyone have any good frozen food sites?


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Anyone have any good frozen food sites?


Iceland?


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Matt has deleted and blocked me from facebook completly, I can even see his profile at all  Guess its for the best though?
> 
> I don't even know what I've done so wrong to deserve all this... 2 weeks ago we were happy and planning our future.


Good lord, is he 14?! That's absolutely pathetic, I can't remember how many years you said you'd been together but to effectively throw that all away by totally blocking you out of his life is ridiculous. Ignore the :censor:er, you're better off without him IMO. Go out, get trashed and snog the sexiest bloke you find :2thumb:



jme2049 said:


> Yep good weekend. Ate loads of food, the bike ride went well and helped my dad with some decorating.
> Where did you go out to eat £35 is not bad at all for the 2 of you.


We went to a place called The Crown in Chiddingfold, about 40 minutes away from our house. I only had a main course and coke and Matt had a starter, main and a pint, so we kept it cheap!



FallenAngel said:


> Will you be selling babies or keeping them as well :Na_Na_Na_Na: Where is Surrey Pet Supplies? Might go for a visit there soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really childish of him! I think he doesn't want to face the pain he has caused you so is just removing you from everything. I agree with Jamie your better off without him


Nah I'll be selling most of them, keeping a pair or trio back for myself  SPS is in Hersham, if you go on the A3 towards Cobham, there's a junction signed Painshill, you wanna come off there and go left at the roundabout, then right at the traffic lights, along a really straight road until you get to another roundabout where you wanna go right, then you basically drive in a straight line until you go under a bridge and it's the second road on the right :2thumb: It's cheap but it won't stop you spending loads :lol2:



jme2049 said:


> Anyone have any good frozen food sites?


Frozen Direct - Frozen rats, mice, rodents and birds for animal food, taxidermy and dissection classes is where we get ours. Assuming you mean rats of course!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might check out Surrey Pets soon then.


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Iceland?


Smart Arse I was going to say "And I mean reptile food!":lol2:



manda88 said:


> Frozen Direct - Frozen rats, mice, rodents and birds for animal food, taxidermy and dissection classes is where we get ours. Assuming you mean rats of course!!


Thank you Manda


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was drunk on friday so thought it would be funny to wee on the floor while caroline was mopping it.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was drunk on friday so thought it would be funny to wee on the floor while caroline was mopping it.


Serious!? That's awesome.

I once woke up drunk in an exs house and took a pee in a bin, one of the many reasons she dumped me:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I might check out Surrey Pets soon then.


'tis dirt cheap in there, it's great, Mark's a really nice guy too  Saw fishboy when we went there on Saturday, which reminds me, he asked how your royal was, Rhian! You should drop him a PM with a little update on him 



jme2049 said:


> Smart Arse I was going to say "And I mean reptile food!":lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Manda


No problem, I've literally just made an order with them, it'd be worth getting loads at once cos the delivery charge is over a tenner : victory:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I was drunk on friday so thought it would be funny to wee on the floor while caroline was mopping it.


Oh my actual God, you're rough! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was drunk on friday so thought it would be funny to wee on the floor while caroline was mopping it.


:gasp: You ACTUAL dirtbag!!!!!!


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> Iceland?


Thats not food. Thats trash.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Good lord, is he 14?! That's absolutely pathetic, I can't remember how many years you said you'd been together but to effectively throw that all away by totally blocking you out of his life is ridiculous. Ignore the :censor:er, you're better off without him IMO. Go out, get trashed and snog the sexiest bloke you find :2thumb:


He's 26 believe it or not! we were together for 2 years.. I just can't understand how he was telling me he loved me in the morning, then ditched me in the evening... its confusion more than anything!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It was funny, shouldn't try to clean the floor while I'm having a wee!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He's 26 believe it or not! we were together for 2 years.. I just can't understand how he was telling me he loved me in the morning, then ditched me in the evening... its confusion more than anything!


Don't let it get you down, at least you know you've not done something wrong, otherwise he'd just tell you, but I can understand your frustration at not knowing why it happened in the first place! At least you can get as many tattoos as you like too now without having to face the consequences :2thumb: Just cut him out of your life completely, it's the best thing you can do in this situation seeing as that's what he's basically done to you, it would have been different if he'd wanted to stay friends. I genuinely can't believe he's sad enough to have completely blocked you :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Probably doesn't want to deal with it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well he did say that I wasn't supportive enough and that he was 'deluding' himself thinking that I would become more supportive :? I have no idea why, because I was trying my best asking him if he wanted help with things, cooking for him etc... even my mum is confused because our whole family were very supportive of him. He does have a lot of issues though, he's doing a MARINE energy masters degree, but he can't go out on a boat because he is scared. So goodness knows why he chose that course.

I'll try my best to forget about him. 

On another note, I got a froggy 'freedom card' holder (like an oyster card) today :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL at boats.

I'm scared of boat hulls, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I didn't have a problem with him being scared of boats, but choosing a degree that involves going on them was a bit silly. I had to go and meet him after he had a panic attack on one of the uni research boats (it was only going as far as the break water) they had to turn around and drop him back!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I actually love boats, just not the underneath part.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL at boats.
> 
> I'm scared of boat hulls, if anyone is interested.


cos of the barnacles??? I don't like barnacles, they used to scare me so much I would throw up when I was small  go figure

Now its just tractors......:blush:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Well he did say that I wasn't supportive enough and that he was 'deluding' himself thinking that I would become more supportive :? I have no idea why, because I was trying my best asking him if he wanted help with things, cooking for him etc... even my mum is confused because our whole family were very supportive of him. He does have a lot of issues though, he's doing a MARINE energy masters degree, but he can't go out on a boat because he is scared. So goodness knows why he chose that course.
> 
> I'll try my best to forget about him.
> 
> On another note, I got a froggy 'freedom card' holder (like an oyster card) today :lol2:


Then he's just a giant turd gobbler then isn't he!! Hahaha at the course on boats even though he's scared of them.



Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL at boats.
> 
> I'm scared of boat hulls, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

furryjen said:


> cos of the barnacles??? I don't like barnacles, they used to scare me so much I would throw up when I was small  go figure
> 
> Now its just tractors......:blush:


They don't help, it's when they're really huge and slimey and in murky water....YUK ARGUGH. Making me sick thinking about it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Smaller wooden ones I'm ok with, I climbed back onto a fiberglass speadboat in mexico, was so proud. Water was clear though.


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> image



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## manda88

Jenny just told me that when she was little she used to dream that the barnacles would follow her home and she'd wake up and throw up everywhere cos she was so scared :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> Jenny just told me that when she was little she used to dream that the barnacles would follow her home and she'd wake up and throw up everywhere cos she was so scared :lol2::lol2::lol2:


What a shame it was Katie on the bottom bunk and not you then I could have hurled on you instead :lol2:

I stand by this, barnacles are HORRIBLE.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> 'tis dirt cheap in there, it's great, Mark's a really nice guy too  Saw fishboy when we went there on Saturday, which reminds me, he asked how your royal was, Rhian! You should drop him a PM with a little update on him


Yeah I should. When I get home I will do. The royal is sooo bloody grumpy at the mo. He is in shed and just hated everything...



manda88 said:


> Nah I'll be selling most of them, keeping a pair or trio back for myself  SPS is in Hersham, if you go on the A3 towards Cobham, there's a junction signed Painshill, you wanna come off there and go left at the roundabout, then right at the traffic lights, along a really straight road until you get to another roundabout where you wanna go right, then you basically drive in a straight line until you go under a bridge and it's the second road on the right :2thumb: It's cheap but it won't stop you spending loads :lol2:


Thats not to bad the OH works near cobham so will have a look when I am next visiting him. Thats my only issue I know I will spend far to much. Do they have animals there?



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He's 26 believe it or not! we were together for 2 years.. I just can't understand how he was telling me he loved me in the morning, then ditched me in the evening... its confusion more than anything!


What a tit.
My best friends ex did that as well. After 5 years (which included planning on moving in together within the next few months and even talked about getting married) He decided in the morning he loved her, by the evening he changed his mind. He blocked her off as well even though saying he still wanted to be friends.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Men!!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah I should. When I get home I will do. The royal is sooo bloody grumpy at the mo. He is in shed and just hated everything...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not to bad the OH works near cobham so will have a look when I am next visiting him. Thats my only issue I know I will spend far to much. Do they have animals there?
> 
> 
> 
> What a tit.
> My best friends ex did that as well. After 5 years (which included planning on moving in together within the next few months and even talked about getting married) He decided in the morning he loved her, by the evening he changed his mind. He blocked her off as well even though saying he still wanted to be friends.


You might want to sat nav it anyway cos my directions will probably still get you lost :lol2: They're just starting up with animals there, only got a couple in at the moment but will kick off soon with lots more from what Mark's told me. There's loads of vivs ready and they look great, each has their own thermostat too so they're all at separate temps which I think is good, cos most, if not all places I've been to before just heat everything at the same temperature, so royals are too cold and cresties are too hot!


----------



## andaroo

lol how can u be scared of the outside of a boat?

my black friend is scared of clusters! she cant look at honeycomb or sunflower and stuff like that cos it makes her freak out

i am scared of spiders, sometimes i get brave and go in the spider section but quickly leave. the most disturbing thing is that the people in there are all like "oh woowww :flrt: :flrt: <3 ur spider is beautifully gorgeous and fabulous :flrt:" 
and im like wtf its absolutely disgusting!


----------



## manda88

Clusters as in lots of things close together?! :lol2:

I just found this pic on Flickr, poor frog!!










I would never be able to let my frogs get like that, I'd feel awful for it, it looks so uncomfortable!


----------



## andaroo

my grandma has a fear of frogs! :lol2: she has never seen any of mine and refuses to look, i even took one one of my whites out to show her once she didnt even look at it and just ran out the room screaming!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> lol how can u be scared of the outside of a boat?
> 
> my black friend is scared of clusters! she cant look at honeycomb or sunflower and stuff like that cos it makes her freak out
> 
> i am scared of spiders, sometimes i get brave and go in the spider section but quickly leave. the most disturbing thing is that the people in there are all like "oh woowww :flrt: :flrt: <3 ur spider is beautifully gorgeous and fabulous :flrt:"
> *and im like wtf its absolutely disgusting*!


Hahaha Andy I think I love you, I just love the way you just say what you feel :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Clusters as in lots of things close together?! :lol2:
> 
> I just found this pic on Flickr, poor frog!!
> 
> image
> 
> I would never be able to let my frogs get like that, I'd feel awful for it, it looks so uncomfortable!


lol even his toes are fat! they look like knobs :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Hahaha Andy I think I love you, I just love the way you just say what you feel :lol2:


oh mandy :flrt: lets elope!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

They're disgusting and creepy.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> my grandma has a fear of frogs! :lol2: she has never seen any of mine and refuses to look, i even took one one of my whites out to show her once she didnt even look at it and just ran out the room screaming!


Haha my dad's GF is the same, she refuses to come to my house cos she hates the frogs and the snakes. It's funny cos she said I'm the only person she knows that owns reptiles, yet they own a tortoise...spaz.



andaroo said:


> lol even his toes are fat! they look like knobs :lol2:


Don't they just, it's horrifying!



andaroo said:


> oh mandy :flrt: lets elope!


:mf_dribble: but you're soon moving to Canadaaaa 



Morgan Freeman said:


> They're disgusting and creepy.


Spiders?


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Smart Arse I was going to say "And I mean reptile food!":lol2:


 I'm glad you saw it as a joke, not a retarded comment as I didn't make it very clear:lol2:


----------



## andaroo

those ornamental indian tree spiders make me spew! omg i think they freak me out the most!
I also hate what they look like from underneath with their fangs and minging bits. I also hate they have like a hundred beady little eyes looking for you and looking at u


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> I'm glad you saw it as a joke, not a retarded comment as I didn't make it very clear:lol2:


That's ok, most of the retarded comments are from Jake and myself:lol2:

Hope he don't mind me saying that... he shouldn't :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> That's ok, most of the retarded comments are from Jake and myself:lol2::


I'm not gonna disagree with that:whistling2:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> 8 days left til eggs!  Did everyone have a fabulous weekend? Matt and I managed to spend a ridiculous amount of money which isn't good, just over £80 on a food shop, £50 at Surrey Pet Supplies, another £50+ on petrol, and then £35 at a friend's birthday meal :blush:



Yes Manda had a good day at the frogmeet, was thinking of you there were quite a few fantastica there, if i had your number i would have rung you to see if you wanted me to get you any, came home with some more r. lamasi, another castaneoticus to go with my other 2, 3 r. reticulatus, 2 tinc lafumee and 6 golden mantella,


----------



## _jake_

andaroo said:


> those ornamental indian tree spiders make me spew! omg i think they freak me out the most!
> I also hate what they look like from underneath with their fangs and minging bits. I also hate they have like a hundred beady little eyes looking for you and looking at u


Tarantulas are ugly, but I can see the attraction to keeping them.



jme2049 said:


> That's ok, most of the retarded comments are from Jake and myself:lol2:
> 
> Hope he don't mind me saying that... he shouldn't :whistling2:


I would but I agree. I'm a very intelligant young man:whistling2:



detail3r said:


> I'm not gonna disagree with that:whistling2:


And I thought we had something special:Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's okay, I'm not dieing from a Brain tumor. Doc isn't sure so need further tests to find out whats going on up there.


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> I'm a very intelligant young man:whistling2:


Hahahaha couldn't have done that better :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

_jake_ said:


> I would but I agree. I'm a very intelligant young man:whistling2:.


It's not April 1st yet .....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Yes Manda had a good day at the frogmeet, was thinking of you there were quite a few fantastica there, if i had your number i would have rung you to see if you wanted me to get you any, came home with some more r. lamasi, another castaneoticus to go with my other 2, 3 r. reticulatus, 2 tinc lafumee and 6 golden mantella,


Oh bless you Richie, thank you for even just having the thought  where was the meet at? You got yourself a nice haul! We need pics!  If all goes well with the sample test from my last fantastica then i'll hopefully be getting another pair from David at some point, then at least that way theoretically I shouldn't need to quarantine as they've come from the same batch


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> Hahahaha couldn't have done that better :lol2:


Thankyou, Thankyou. I'm here till im 30.


detail3r said:


> It's not April 1st yet .....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Missed the spelling mistake?:lol2:


----------



## southpython

_jake_ said:


> Thankyou, Thankyou. I'm here till im 30.
> 
> Missed the spelling mistake?:lol2:


Jake!, you okay mate? x


----------



## _jake_

Yeh im good. Was gonna say 'No phibs, get out' then realised 

PM me back!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Oh bless you Richie, thank you for even just having the thought  where was the meet at? You got yourself a nice haul! We need pics!  If all goes well with the sample test from my last fantastica then i'll hopefully be getting another pair from David at some point, then at least that way theoretically I shouldn't need to quarantine as they've come from the same batch


No worries Manda i know how much you liked yours, David was at the meet with some lovely fants thats the ones i would have got for you. The meet was in Nottingham at one of the boys off dendroworld, i did get quite a few frogs but i took 13 vivs with me that people had ordered, i also had a new order of plants come in saturday so took them and sold most of them as well, so a good day all round :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> No worries Manda i know how much you liked yours, David was at the meet with some lovely fants thats the ones i would have got for you. The meet was in Nottingham at one of the boys off dendroworld, i did get quite a few frogs but i took 13 vivs with me that people had ordered, i also had a new order of plants come in saturday so took them and sold most of them as well, so a good day all round :2thumb:


Well I guess it's best that you didn't get me them as I'd have hated to put them in with mine and then they just die, but that was really kind of you to have even thought about it  I hope it isnt something I've put in the viv that has caused it, like the moss and wood i collected.
That's great that you sold so many vivs, I bet you made a mint! And then spent it all on frogs :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Got any more plants Richie? Might nab some when I'm down.


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Got any more plants Richie? Might nab some when I'm down.


Im hopefully getting another order in this week off the new supplier, check out my site to see what i had sent saturday, didnt even get time to advertise them as most of them sold straight away.
all im saying is morg if you had seen them you would have wet yourself, saying that i dont want you wetting yourself on my floor saturday :gasp:

im just sorting out the greenhouse so ill be able to stock plants all the time from now on : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> Im hopefully getting another order in this week off the new supplier, check out my site to see what i had sent saturday, didnt even get time to advertise them as most of them sold straight away.
> all im saying is morg if you had seen them you would have wet yourself, saying that i dont want you wetting yourself on my floor saturday :gasp:
> 
> im just sorting out the greenhouse so ill be able to stock plants all the time from now on : victory:


Depends if we stop at the services or not, no promises!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I had a pretty good *long* weekend- have some leave to use up, so the boyf and I took today off too. Fairly pedestrian stuff- gardening, walks along the beach, went out to lunch with my sister and her partner yesterday and on our own today- but good. I've been working hard on getting the woodland area in the garden back into shape- it went to rack and ruin during the time we broke up and Special Needs Boy was around!:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOW it's been busy on here today !!

Re Surrey Pet Supplies

He must have some good contacts as the prices he charges are very close to the wholesaler prices , ie Exo Terra Heatwave 26cm x 43cm heat mat; My wholesalers price - £11.15, surreys - £12.17, Exo terra 30x30x30; - wholesaler £23.15, Surreys - £28.58


Re Boats

I just has a weird brain fart...Why don't they make boat shaped fishtanks ?!!
Ya know, for ppl who've got mansions and the like, I think it'd look well cool.

Although there'd have to be some major strengthening otherwise it'd split open with the water pressure...hahaha

--

Still keep thinking about those damn chubby frogs and their crappy tank, 4 inch water one side, piled sopping wet moss the other...Problem is there's atleast 2 in the tank and ive only got space for an 18x12 which will probably be kinda cramped.... Pollywog suggests a 24x12 for a group of 2-3.

Sigh


----------



## southpython

_jake_ said:


> Yeh im good. Was gonna say 'No phibs, get out' then realised
> 
> PM me back!


Lol you were gona tell me to get out? your brave :whistling2: LOL

Urmm, pm you back over what? I thought i replied to all the Pms? :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

southpython said:


> Lol you were gona tell me to get out? your brave :whistling2: LOL
> 
> Urmm, pm you back over what? I thought i replied to all the Pms? :flrt:


I'll PM you now


----------



## _jake_

Anyone know much about brains? Been having weird symptoms (all the same as Brain tumours mg but got checked today by my GP, but she doesn't know whats going on so need to make a diary and come back in a months time.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Anyone know much about brains? Been having weird symptoms (all the same as Brain tumours mg but got checked today by my GP, but she doesn't know whats going on so need to make a diary and come back in a months time.


Don't be silly mate, it's probably nothing that bad. Not migraines is it?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Don't be silly mate, it's probably nothing that bad. Not migraines is it?


Im having these symptoms:

Light sensitivity
Co-ordination problems
sometimes takes me a while to work out what someones saying to me (if that makes sense)
Dizziness
Headaches
Ringing in ears

I've had a fit in the past for no reason and also have a mysterious growth on my eyeball.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Im having these symptoms:
> 
> *Light sensitivity
> Co-ordination problems
> sometimes takes me a while to work out what someones saying to me (if that makes sense)
> Dizziness
> Headaches
> Ringing in ears*
> 
> I've had a fit in the past for no reason and also have a mysterious growth on my eyeball.


These symptoms sound like a real bad hangover:lol2: Not been on the scrumpy have you?

When did you have a fit? I have a cousin who is epileptic and it scared the carp out of me when I was him having a fit before?
Hope it's nothing serious and all is ok for you matey.: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> Im having these symptoms:
> 
> Light sensitivity
> Co-ordination problems
> sometimes takes me a while to work out what someones saying to me (if that makes sense)
> Dizziness
> Headaches
> Ringing in ears
> 
> I've had a fit in the past for no reason and also have a mysterious growth on my eyeball.


I have all those bar the top one and bottom one, due to CFS/ME. The light sensitivity part throws me.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> These symptoms sound like a real bad hangover:lol2: Not been on the scrumpy have you?
> 
> When did you have a fit? I have a cousin who is epileptic and it scared the carp out of me when I was him having a fit before?
> Hope it's nothing serious and all is ok for you matey.: victory:


Haha no I haven't. It was two/three years ago and happend for no reason at all. The signs could lead to some form of epilepsy apparently:bash:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I have all those bar the top one and bottom one, due to CFS/ME. The light sensitivity part throws me.


My mum has CFS as I think you know Paul.

It's weird. If I go into another room with a different light levels I have a sharp pain in my head and my eyes go all fuzzy and black over, only lasts for a few seconds. At least if it was anything bad she would of worked it out there and then. Just wanna make sure its nothing serious.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Keep the diary, Dudeling, and be sure to include *everything* as soon as it happens. If your GP can spot any patterns she may get a clue what it is, or pass the info onto a specialist. It may well be relatively harmless, but even if not, most things are solvable if they are spotted early enough.:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Yep im going to Ron, cheers!


----------



## jme2049

Just noticed the snake section is mainly 
A- What morph is this.
B- My snake wont eat.
C- What can I keep in a RUB.
D- How much is this worth.
And a little bit of how many do you have, etc.
No wonder some of longer members are crankey sometimes:lol2:


Bedtime night night all!


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> Haha no I haven't. It was two/three years ago and happend for no reason at all. The signs could lead to some form of epilepsy apparently:bash:
> 
> 
> My mum has CFS as I think you know Paul.
> 
> It's weird. If I go into another room with a different light levels I have a sharp pain in my head and my eyes go all fuzzy and black over, only lasts for a few seconds. At least if it was anything bad she would of worked it out there and then. Just wanna make sure its nothing serious.


Is it like a head rush? Do you feel cold and or clammy when it happens? As for the rest of it my OH's dad suffers with something like that due to the teeny bones in his ear causing the problems he has it so bad he stays in bed for days cos it makes him really sick, does that ever happen with it for you?
Really hope you're ok, look after yourself :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Just noticed the snake section is mainly
> A- What morph is this.
> B- My snake wont eat.
> C- What can I keep in a RUB.
> D- How much is this worth.
> And a little bit of how many do you have, etc.
> No wonder some of longer members are crankey sometimes:lol2:
> 
> Bedtime night night all!


You forgot: "YOU ARE WRONG! *insert insult of your choice*".

Of course, in Lizards, it would be "YOU ARE WRONG! *insert insult of your choice* you know nothing about keeping animals, everything must be artificial or boiled at 2000 degrees!":lol2:


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> Is it like a head rush? Do you feel cold and or clammy when it happens? As for the rest of it my OH's dad suffers with something like that due to the teeny bones in his ear causing the problems he has it so bad he stays in bed for days cos it makes him really sick, does that ever happen with it for you?
> Really hope you're ok, look after yourself :flrt:


Yep its like that, but only lasts for a few seconds though. Thanks:flrt:


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> You forgot: "YOU ARE WRONG! *insert insult of your choice*".
> 
> Of course, in Lizards, it would be "YOU ARE WRONG! *insert insult of your choice* you know nothing about keeping animals, everything must be artificial or boiled at 2000 degrees!":lol2:


Haha too true Ron:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I am sorry but back to snakes :whistling2:










She is getting huge!


----------



## detail3r

Not bloody snakes again!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Woo snakes! 7 days til eggs!


----------



## detail3r

detail3r said:


> Not bloody snakes again!:Na_Na_Na_Na:





manda88 said:


> Woo snakes! 7 days til eggs!


*Sigh*

I hope everyone is well today: victory:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I hope everyone is well today: victory:


Lucky for you I have nothing interesting to say about my snakes today  However my whites are stupid, there's a pile of fairly large pebbles in one corner of their tank, and yesterday Buddy decided that he'd squeeze himself underneath one of them and go to sleep. Archie obviously saw this, as this morning I walked in and just saw her arse and back legs sticking out from the tiny space that Buddy easily managed to fit in, but seeing as Archie is about an inch bigger than him, she didn't quite fit as snuggly as he did :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Lucky for you I have nothing interesting to say about my snakes today  However my whites are stupid, there's a pile of fairly large pebbles in one corner of their tank, and yesterday Buddy decided that he'd squeeze himself underneath one of them and go to sleep. Archie obviously saw this, as this morning I walked in and just saw her arse and back legs sticking out from the tiny space that Buddy easily managed to fit in, but seeing as Archie is about an inch bigger than him, she didn't quite fit as snuggly as he did :lol2:


 Lol awesome! I think if I were a frog i'd be a Whites


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Stilll feeling down, but hopefully going to the pub later. Then cinema on saturday.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Stilll feeling down, but hopefully going to the pub later. Then cinema on saturday.


Keep yourself occupied - it's times like this that you realise who your friends really are, make the most of being a bachelorette: victory:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Woo snakes! 7 days til eggs!


What ones did you breed? and what will they turn out like pattern wise?



detail3r said:


> Lol awesome! I think if I were a frog i'd be a Whites


This sounds like fun, I would like to be one of these








"check the size of my hands!"


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Falling asleep at mah desk.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> What ones did you breed? and what will they turn out like pattern wise?
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like fun, I would like to be one of these
> image
> "check the size of my hands!"


This boy (opal (a cross between lavender and amel) het hypo & stripe)










And this girl (plasma (a cross between lavender and bloodred) het hypo)










Dunno whether you can tell or not, but she's very fat with eggs in that pic!  They'll make ones that look like this










So lavenders and hypo lavenders 

If I had to be a frog I think I'd be a horned frog because I'm lazy and don't do anything, just like them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Terribilis, so I could kill things.


----------



## spend_day

nice snakes 



Morgan Freeman said:


> Falling asleep at mah desk.


me 2, its been a busy morning and I was tired to begin with


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> This boy (opal (a cross between lavender and amel) het hypo & stripe)
> 
> image
> 
> And this girl (plasma (a cross between lavender and bloodred) het hypo)
> 
> image
> 
> Dunno whether you can tell or not, but she's very fat with eggs in that pic!  They'll make ones that look like this
> 
> image
> 
> So lavenders and hypo lavenders
> 
> If I had to be a frog I think I'd be a horned frog because I'm lazy and don't do anything, just like them.


Looks nice:2thumb: Hope she gives you some nice fertile ones for you.
How many eggs do they usually produce?
Ain't they tiny at 1st corns? like so small they can be kept in cricket tubs?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Looks nice:2thumb: Hope she gives you some nice fertile ones for you.
> How many eggs do they usually produce?
> Ain't they tiny at 1st corns? like so small they can be kept in cricket tubs?


Thanks  I think the average is around 16-20 eggs, it could be anyone's guess really as to how many she could lay, she could lay 6 or she could lay 26, so who knows! Yeah they are freakin' tiny when they first hatch, they're so cute, and yeah some people do keep them in cricket tubs at first, but mine will be going straight into little tubs like the ones you get with chinese take aways.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Thanks  I think the average is around 16-20 eggs, it could be anyone's guess really as to how many she could lay, she could lay 6 or she could lay 26, so who knows! Yeah they are freakin' tiny when they first hatch, they're so cute, and yeah some people do keep them in cricket tubs at first, but mine will be going straight into little tubs like the ones you get with chinese take aways.


Cool, I don't think I ever want to breed anything else after my fire sals too much stressing for me, although saying that maybe in the future try and get a mrs for my royal lol. 

God knows what I'd be like if I ever had a child of my own:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Cool, I don't think I ever want to breed anything else after my fire sals too much stressing for me, although saying that maybe in the future try and get a mrs for my royal lol.
> 
> God knows what I'd be like if I ever had a child of my own:lol2:


You shouldn't give up : victory: maybe you just had a bit of bad luck that time, we've all got to learn, and we'll learn from our mistakes, like if I do something wrong this time then I'll make sure I get it right next year  I'd hate for something to go wrong with these little guys, but so far so good, keeping my fingers crossed for all the eggs to be healthy and fertile. I can't wait to choose which babies to keep!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> You shouldn't give up : victory: maybe you just had a bit of bad luck that time, we've all got to learn, and we'll learn from our mistakes, like if I do something wrong this time then I'll make sure I get it right next year  I'd hate for something to go wrong with these little guys, but so far so good, keeping my fingers crossed for all the eggs to be healthy and fertile. I can't wait to choose which babies to keep!


Not much went wrong really just some random deaths possibly due to water conditions, but I'm just a stress head. I used to have my dad driving me round every aquatic shop looking for livefood and hardly any ever had some so I'd be out in the rain/cold/snow in the garden digging for worms lol.:bash:


Anyhow breaktime over I need to get back to my decorating!


----------



## manda88

Whoever invented spag bol should have thought of a way to make it less messy.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Whoever invented spag bol should have thought of a way to make it less messy.


It's actually impossible to eat it without making a mess - FACT.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> It's actually impossible to eat it without making a mess - FACT.


Exactly. I just had some and managed to spill a bit on my desk and all down my face. The napkin I used to clear my face up was practically orange all over once I'd done with it :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Exactly. I just had some and managed to spill a bit on my desk and all down my face. The napkin I used to clear my face up was practically orange all over once I'd done with it :lol2:


 Do you lick windows? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I only want my frogs to sex.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Do you lick windows? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I've not been diagnosed yet :whistling2: It's cos the spaghetti always falls off the fork and smacks me on the chin and leaves that orange stuff behind! :lol2:


----------



## spend_day

manda88 said:


> Exactly. I just had some and managed to spill a bit on my desk and all down my face. The napkin I used to clear my face up was practically orange all over once I'd done with it :lol2:


 thats part of the fun



detail3r said:


> Do you lick windows? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: thats not very PC don't you know its now called tongue glass interfacing :gasp:


----------



## furryjen

I've just discovered Amanda keeps little Asian men in her desk....... :gasp:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> I've just discovered Amanda keeps little Asian men in her desk....... :gasp:


eh? 
Are you sisters? and do you both work in the same place?


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> eh?
> Are you sisters? and do you both work in the same place?


Yes and yes. : victory:


----------



## manda88

:lol2: unfortunately yes, and unfortunately she's say next to me right now. It's my fault she's here, she fell in love with Neo and now has two royals of her own.


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: I couldn't stand working with my brother.
I'd end up killing him:devil:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> :lol2: unfortunately yes, and unfortunately she's say next to me right now. It's my fault she's here, she fell in love with Neo and now has two royals of her own.


soon to be 3 and if I'm really lucky 4..... 

and I'm lovely!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


surprisingly we get on really well!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I used to work with my brother, it was great.


----------



## detail3r

I ran a pet shop with my parents for 6 years. Never. EVER. Again.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Parents, no chance.


----------



## manda88

I think we get on better now than we did before we started working together, we never didn't get on apart from the normal sibling fights or whatever, we still get angry at each other here sometimes but not much, only when she's annoying :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: Doesn't mean I like her, though.


----------



## southpython

detail3r said:


> I ran a pet shop with my parents for 6 years. Never. EVER. Again.


I couldnt work with my parents, They would drive me crazy!


----------



## spend_day

Me my sister and my mum all work for schools.... luckily different schools


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I think we get on better now than we did before we started working together, we never didn't get on apart from the normal sibling fights or whatever, we still get angry at each other here sometimes but not much, only when she's annoying :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na: Doesn't mean I like her, though.


Do you have the same lunchbox?


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you have the same lunchbox?


Hahaha:no1: Bet it's hannah Montanna too:whistling2:
I'm rather bored.


----------



## jme2049

Anyone seen pineapple express?
YouTube - I thought Hurricane Season Was Over - Pineapple Express - HD

This is my favourite scene. "I thought hurricane season was over":lol2:


----------



## manda88

Just found out someone I went to school with has died, sent a shiver down my spine. I didn't really know him that well but I spoke to him a few times over the years, he had a brain tumour back when we were at school and he had an operation when he was about 14/15 which left one side of his face paralysed, I can only assume the tumours come back and beaten him, poor bloke. RIP Tristan.


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

well.... i no longer have any frogs or pets  hope you guys will still let me live in this forum though lol


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

manda88 said:


> Just found out someone I went to school with has died, sent a shiver down my spine. I didn't really know him that well but I spoke to him a few times over the years, he had a brain tumour back when we were at school and he had an operation when he was about 14/15 which left one side of his face paralysed, I can only assume the tumours come back and beaten him, poor bloke. RIP Tristan.



Sorry to hear tht manda RIP tristan


----------



## manda88

Aww sorry to hear you had to sell up, at least you managed to sell them fairly quickly. I hope you made sure they went to a good home! 
And sorry for dampening the mood in here too with my post guys, just kind of wanted to say something about it and here was the easiest place to do so. Anyway, happy thoughts!
Anyone else watch Dexter?


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Aww sorry to hear you had to sell up, at least you managed to sell them fairly quickly. I hope you made sure they went to a good home!
> And sorry for dampening the mood in here too with my post guys, just kind of wanted to say something about it and here was the easiest place to do so. Anyway, happy thoughts!
> Anyone else watch Dexter?


Dexter is the ACTUAL bomb. Although Tim needs to hurry himself so we can watch more.
And of course you like me rude ass :whip: I'm better than Katie!! Least I like all your pets for starters! :lol2:

Sorry for the guy you knew. RIP.


----------



## furryjen

Got a new hole in my arm, 3 steristrips and a fat ass bandage. Can't wash my own hair or anything though as can't get it wet, hobo times ahead! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Are you Dizzy blud?



Sorry, just felt like saying it.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Aye I like Dexter.
Shot myself in the foot last season tho by downloading it from the US so was disappointed when everyone else was going mad about the new season I'd already seen it...:lol2:

Anyone know how to do a quarantine tank for a burrowing frog ?? (Chubby)


----------



## detail3r

onemanandhisfrog said:


> well.... i no longer have any frogs or pets  hope you guys will still let me live in this forum though lol


Damn.

I guess you're allowed to stay:whistling2:



manda88 said:


> Just found out someone I went to school with has died, sent a shiver down my spine. I didn't really know him that well but I spoke to him a few times over the years, he had a brain tumour back when we were at school and he had an operation when he was about 14/15 which left one side of his face paralysed, I can only assume the tumours come back and beaten him, poor bloke. RIP Tristan.


Double damn. RIP


----------



## furryjen

On a happier note after your previous Mand, did you happen to see Matt Jarvis in the England line up!!:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Spent the afternoon/evening in the pub, good times :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Spent the afternoon/evening in the pub, good times :2thumb:


:no1:


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

yeah they went to a really good home, the guy half owns a really amazing fish shop one of the best kept shops ive ever seen, all the fish are amazingly cared for and he keeps frogs at home as a hobby which are also really well cared for.

i had a few offers for the frogs but chose this guy because of the reasons above ^_^ i also delivered them personally to make sure of it


----------



## spend_day

manda88 said:


> Anyone else watch Dexter?


Watched season 1 and 2 keep meaning to get my hands on the rest. They as good as the first 2 seasons 



REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone know how to do a quarantine tank for a burrowing frog ?? (Chubby)


not sure could try a "dirt quarantine" altho this tends to be a newt/salamander thing for treating wounds. Whats up with?


----------



## manda88

I just finished watching season 3 last night and it was really good, season 2 was my favourite though!


----------



## richie.b

Can any of you brainy people out there help, im trying to get just the frog from this picture dont want the background as im trying to put just the frog onto another picture, but being old and stupid with computors im not getting it, so before i throw my pc out of the window i thought ide ask you lovely people on here

cheers
Richie


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Can any of you brainy people out there help, im trying to get just the frog from this picture dont want the background as im trying to put just the frog onto another picture, but being old and stupid with computors im not getting it, so before i throw my pc out of the window i thought ide ask you lovely people on here
> 
> cheers
> Richie
> image


Could you not crop it in paint? It might take a while and will probs not be the best though :s.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you have the same lunchbox?


No.



_jake_ said:


> Hahaha:no1: Bet it's hannah Montanna too:whistling2:
> I'm rather bored.


Who even is Hannah Montana?????? 



jme2049 said:


> Anyone seen pineapple express?
> YouTube - I thought Hurricane Season Was Over - Pineapple Express - HD
> 
> This is my favourite scene. "I thought hurricane season was over":lol2:


Pineapple express is brilliant, although not quite as good as knocked up which is actual pure quality. 
I wanted to stick in the stuffed animal quote but there are too many swears and I might get done.

Fail.


----------



## sambridge15

yea gotta love pineapple express my friend still keeps trying to roll the trispliff :lol2:


----------



## furryjen

sambridge15 said:


> yea gotta love pineapple express my friend still keeps trying to roll the trispliff :lol2:


My friend can, he's something of a rolling genius, years ago one New Year he made a tree spliff it was the best thing I've ever seen!! and worked too! will have to dig out a pic it really was pretty amazing!! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

Haha I can't even skin up.
It's my favourite film when I'm hungover.


----------



## REDDEV1L

spend_day said:


> not sure could try a "dirt quarantine" altho this tends to be a newt/salamander thing for treating wounds. Whats up with?


Haven't bought it yet...but its being kept on 50/50 water and sphagnum so i'd need to keep an eye and check everything works ok (so to speak) before I let it dig deep.











Any good Richie ?
It'll probably need touching up once on the new pic but its a start


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pineapple express is wicked.

"look, it's like my thumb is my cock"


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pineapple express is wicked.
> 
> "look, it's like my thumb is my cock"


:lol2: Saul is the best.


----------



## richie.b

REDDEV1L said:


> Haven't bought it yet...but its being kept on 50/50 water and sphagnum so i'd need to keep an eye and check everything works ok (so to speak) before I let it dig deep.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Any good Richie ?
> It'll probably need touching up once on the new pic but its a start



Thats nearly it but im after just the frog, i want to put the frog on my banner without any surround on it and i think thats got a white background now. I could be wrong mind as i dont no what im doing :blush:

Thanks for that anyway its getting closer :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Don't you just hate it when friends pick you up and put you down whenever they feel like it, two friends of mine fell out about 6 months ago because they were getting sick of each other, so one of them decided I was her new BFF and spent a bit more time with me, and the other hardly spoke to me at all even though we didn't fall out. Well they've now decided that they miss each other and have gone back to being best bum buddies ever, they've spent the past two weeks living in each others pockets and saying how much they've missed each other and organising doing all these things together all over FB, and I've been totally blanked ever since, aren't friends wonderful! :bash: I need new friends.


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Thats nearly it but im after just the frog, i want to put the frog on my banner without any surround on it and i think thats got a white background now. I could be wrong mind as i dont no what im doing :blush:
> 
> Thanks for that anyway its getting closer :2thumb:


I can _try _when I get home cos I've got photoshop but am rubbish with it. There's a few people in the actual off topic section who are pretty good with photoshop so it may be worth asking in there


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> I can _try _when I get home cos I've got photoshop but am rubbish with it. There's a few people in the actual off topic section who are pretty good with photoshop so it may be worth asking in there


Ok thanks Manda that would be good if you could have a go, im sure you can do it :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Don't you just hate it when friends pick you up and put you down whenever they feel like it, two friends of mine fell out about 6 months ago because they were getting sick of each other, so one of them decided I was her new BFF and spent a bit more time with me, and the other hardly spoke to me at all even though we didn't fall out. Well they've now decided that they miss each other and have gone back to being best bum buddies ever, they've spent the past two weeks living in each others pockets and saying how much they've missed each other and organising doing all these things together all over FB, and I've been totally blanked ever since, aren't friends wonderful! :bash: I need new friends.


You should bring it up with Ciaran, because its out of order. I have always said those two are like that.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Sup bozos.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Sup bozos.


You have entered the forum again:gasp: How's things? Is the monkey and owl center treating you well?


----------



## furryjen

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You should bring it up with Ciaran, because its out of order. I have always said those two are like that.


I agree. it's not fair to take advantage of your kind and generous nature - even if that doesn't come out very often! :whistling2:



ipreferaflan said:


> Sup bozos.


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp: :flrt: yay! :welcome:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You should bring it up with Ciaran, because its out of order. I have always said those two are like that.


I don't really know what to say though, cos I don't want to make it seem like I'm all jealous cos they're spending more time together, it'll probably just cause an argument. I knew it'd just go straight back to how it was anyway, I always said it.



ipreferaflan said:


> Sup bozos.


Harvey my love :flrt: you can be my new BFF.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You have entered the forum again:gasp: How's things? Is the monkey and owl center treating you well?


haha yeah I have. Day off today innit so I thought I'd see how the phib lot were.
It's amazing. Working with primates is probably the best thing I've ever done. I got rejected from the Animal Management course at Sparsholt College though. They said I can do an access course for a year first but I don't know whether to just stay at the Owl and Monkey Haven and get another year's experience (pretty confident they'll take me on as paid staff) cos that's something that's a bit more difficult to get into.
Especially at a place as nice as the Haven. All the monkeys are so well looked after.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> Harvey my love :flrt: you can be my new BFF.


Ahoy there, mand. You guys should come over to the Island again this summer.
Bring Furry J.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I've been away for months and I've still got more posts than you.
Mentle.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha yeah I have. Day off today innit so I thought I'd see how the phib lot were.
> It's amazing. Working with primates is probably the best thing I've ever done. I got rejected from the Animal Management course at Sparsholt College though. They said I can do an access course for a year first but I don't know whether to just stay at the Owl and Monkey Haven and get another year's experience (pretty confident they'll take me on as paid staff) cos that's something that's a bit more difficult to get into.
> Especially at a place as nice as the Haven. All the monkeys are so well looked after.


Yeah, it does seem pretty good there when we went. Plus if you stay there will that mean you get to keep your animals longer?


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah, it does seem pretty good there when we went. Plus if you stay there will that mean you get to keep your animals longer?


It does but it also means I'll be on the Isle Of Wight for another 'kin year. I seriously want to leave home like mad and actually go somewhere where I can meet new people, y'know?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha yeah I have. Day off today innit so I thought I'd see how the phib lot were.
> It's amazing. Working with primates is probably the best thing I've ever done. I got rejected from the Animal Management course at Sparsholt College though. They said I can do an access course for a year first but I don't know whether to just stay at the Owl and Monkey Haven and get another year's experience (pretty confident they'll take me on as paid staff) cos that's something that's a bit more difficult to get into.
> Especially at a place as nice as the Haven. All the monkeys are so well looked after.


That'd be awesome if they kept you on, but that's a shame about Sparsholt.



ipreferaflan said:


> Ahoy there, mand. You guys should come over to the Island again this summer.
> Bring Furry J.


Definitely, I want my sand frog!



ipreferaflan said:


> I've been away for months and I've still got more posts than you.
> Mentle.


I've still caught up quite a lot though considering!! I'm only 400 or so off.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> It does but it also means I'll be on the Isle Of Wight for another 'kin year. I seriously want to leave home like mad and actually go somewhere where I can meet new people, y'know?


Move to Woking where you can be my new BFF.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Ahoy there, mand. You guys should come over to the Island again this summer.
> Bring Furry J.


Yes we will, earlier in the year though, so its a bit warmer and lighter for longer. We don't need her there slowing us down:lol2:

You also have to come to frog day with us BTW


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> That'd be awesome if they kept you on, but that's a shame about Sparsholt.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely, I want my sand frog!
> 
> 
> 
> I've still caught up quite a lot though considering!! I'm only 400 or so off.


Well they're taking on a volunteer this Summer and I think I'm the only one at the moment.
I win by default.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Well they're taking on a volunteer this Summer and I think I'm the only one at the moment.
> I win by default.


Awesome, nice one. If anymore come along then kill them and feed them to the monkeys!!!


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes we will, earlier in the year though, so its a bit warmer and lighter for longer. We don't need her there slowing us down:lol2:
> 
> You also have to come to frog day with us BTW


When is it? I don't have much monies what with ye olde job seeker's but I'll see what I can do!


----------



## jme2049

Nice to see you back Flan, Is it for a while of just a visit?


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> When is it? I don't have much monies what with ye olde job seeker's but I'll see what I can do!


June. We've got hardly any money either but we're still gonna go. I'm hoping to get some more fantastica to keep my lonely one company :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> When is it? I don't have much monies what with ye olde job seeker's but I'll see what I can do!


Its Sunday the 12th June. I dont THINK i am getting any frogs(or so I keep telling myself) but just fancy going along.


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> Ahoy there, mand. You guys should come over to the Island again this summer.
> Bring Furry J.


Oooh yay!! thanks Flanny I'd blimmin' LOVE to come!! :2thumb: can we play with the coloured sand??? 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> We don't need her there slowing us down:lol2:


:biteme::sad:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, nice one. If anymore come along then kill them and feed them to the monkeys!!!


haha most of the monkeys are frugivorous or herbivorous. Few of 'em love a mealworm or cricket though. It's so lovely. I've been in with loads of them and the Siamang gibbons hold your hand, the macaque baby just wants to steal my glasses, the ruffed lemurs will come over for a cuddle and the marmosets climb all over you.



jme2049 said:


> Nice to see you back Flan, Is it for a while of just a visit?


I think I'll be back for a while but not as often as I used to be!


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> June. We've got hardly any money either but we're still gonna go. I'm hoping to get some more fantastica to keep my lonely one company :flrt:


haha good plan. I'd still like to get my peacock a mate, and the mossy. But they're £55 each.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its Sunday the 12th June. I dont THINK i am getting any frogs(or so I keep telling myself) but just fancy going along.


Yeah sounds good to me. I'll have just turned 21!



furryjen said:


> Oooh yay!! thanks Flanny I'd blimmin' LOVE to come!! :2thumb: can we play with the coloured sand???
> 
> 
> :biteme::sad:


Don't listen to him J-bomb! haha yes we can.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha most of the monkeys are frugivorous or herbivorous. Few of 'em love a mealworm or cricket though. It's so lovely. I've been in with loads of them and the Siamang gibbons hold your hand, the macaque baby just wants to steal my glasses, the ruffed lemurs will come over for a cuddle and the marmosets climb all over you.


I want to cuddle a lemur and play with the monkey's:devil: 

Ohhh manda, has the FD order come yet?


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> Oooh yay!! thanks Flanny I'd blimmin' LOVE to come!! :2thumb: can we play with the coloured sand???


Are you sure you want to invite her?? :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want to cuddle a lemur and play with the monkey's:devil:
> 
> Ohhh manda, has the FD order come yet?


Best job evar.

Anyway guise, I gotta go get some jars ready for the three mantids that came in the post this morning. They're gawjus.

Then I'm off to DRIVE into town and get some food for them cos they're much smaller than I thought.

TTYL! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> haha good plan. I'd still like to get my peacock a mate, and the mossy. *But they're £55 each*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sounds good to me. I'll have just turned 21!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't listen to him J-bomb! haha yes we can.


:lol2::lol2: You can get yourself a birthday present from the show then!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want to cuddle a lemur and play with the monkey's:devil:
> 
> Ohhh manda, has the FD order come yet?


Yeah it has, it's been here since I first got in this morning!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha good plan. I'd still like to get my peacock a mate, and the mossy. But they're £55 each.


THERE £55 EACH, except now they are £50 each:gasp:




ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah sounds good to me. I'll have just turned 21!


That means you will have money from your birthday!!!!





ipreferaflan said:


> Don't listen to him J-bomb! haha yes we can.


She has to listen to me though, because I said so.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> Best job evar.
> 
> Anyway guise, I gotta go get some jars ready for the three mantids that came in the post this morning. They're gawjus.
> 
> Then I'm off to DRIVE into town and get some food for them cos they're much smaller than I thought.
> 
> TTYL! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


More Mantids, pics later then please!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Yeah it has, it's been here since I first got in this morning!


Cool, cool, have they been in the freezer or are they defrosting slowly


----------



## _jake_

I almost cried when I saw Harvey! Well, not really. But I could of done. When you get back How are you stink face? Your job sounds awesome........... I wanna come to Isles Of White tooo


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Cool, cool, have they been in the freezer or are they defrosting slowly


Nope they've been in the poly box all day and they're still frozen solid, I just checked on them. The small mice are a bit big but I'm sure Kimiko will be able to handle them.



_jake_ said:


> I almost cried when I saw Harvey! Well, not really. But I could of done. When you get back How are you stink face? Your job sounds awesome........... I wanna come to Isles Of White tooo


We should plan an IoW Phib Day.


----------



## _jake_

If I got a part-time before hand then it's possible  Though I think IoW maybe a little too far for me to go on my own. TBH I think you should all come down to the lost city of, uh, Bristolantis.


----------



## jme2049

Screw IOW I'd only go there for the festival. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Frog day should be the meet up. Just need to get there:hmm:


----------



## _jake_

Is it normal to know the lyrics to 'All the single ladies' I just suprised myself, its on the radio :hmm:


----------



## jme2049

What's 'all the single ladies'?


How's the head Jake? anymore funniness?


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> What's 'all the single ladies'?
> 
> 
> How's the head Jake? anymore funniness?


That Rihanna song, or Mariah Carey, one of them: victory:

Lol my heads alright, I think. It's weird just wanna know if it's something to be worried about or just something stupid.:whip: Have had a really annoying ringing in my ears last night before I could fall asleep:devil: And when I got picked up from College yesterday I had a horrible pain behind my right eye. Gonna have to see if I can book a opticians appointment as I'm sure if its sight related they'd know more. Just having a previous seizure is whats worrying me.


----------



## furryjen

It's Beyoncé..... and yes...... as attractive as she may be, her music is DIRE!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

I've been to Bristol when we went to Wales to see Richie last year, I hope you don't live in the bit we drove through cos it was rough :lol2: There was a Toby Carvery somewhere that we went to, but it was full of chavs so we left after about 10 seconds. We went to the zoo though which was cool.


----------



## jme2049

I bet you know the dance too don't you Jake?

Just keep recording all the stuff for your doc. :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I've been to Bristol when we went to Wales to see Richie last year, I hope you don't live in the bit we drove through cos it was rough :lol2: There was a Toby Carvery somewhere that we went to, but it was full of chavs so we left after about 10 seconds. We went to the zoo though which was cool.


Oh I think you went Henbury im guessing. Yes it's full of chavs around that area. Bristol is really diverse and places around it change so often. I live about 5 miles away I'd guess. I live in a nice area:no1:



jme2049 said:


> I bet you know the dance too don't you Jake?
> 
> Just keep recording all the stuff for your doc. :2thumb:


Lol no:whistling2:

I ammmmmmm. Tis annoying though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I aint stopping in Bristol on saturday.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I aint stopping in Bristol on saturday.


Just make sure your car has locking wheel nuts before you park it up anywhere...


----------



## jme2049

I'd be more worried about Newport.


----------



## _jake_

It's not that bad  Just like each city, has it's bad parts and good parts. South Gloucestershire (where I actually live is fine) it's really only a few places that you should lock your doors and have a pair of knock off nikeys to chuck at them to get away for a few minutes (would be seconds, but they'd still be trying to work out what they are).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I'd be more worried about Newport.


I had my face stolen last time.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had my face stolen last time.


I had my virginty stolen last time I went. Haven't been back since.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I had my virginty stolen last time I went. Haven't been back since.


Oh yeh, Dave was asking after you:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Probably Jake, it was a big estate with lots of high rise flats and stuff, and girls walking along the road that looked like hookers. Newport had a few hookerish looking girls too, but most places do really. Tooting is the worst city I've ever driven through, it's an absolute hole. No offence to anyone who lives there, but seriously you need to move. The road signs are written in Arabic before written in English!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Probably Jake, it was a big estate with lots of high rise flats and stuff, and girls walking along the road that looked like hookers. Newport had a few hookerish looking girls too, but most places do really. Tooting is the worst city I've ever driven through, it's an absolute hole. No offence to anyone who lives there, but seriously you need to move. The road signs are written in Arabic before written in English!


East London is a dive. All of it. It's absolutely disgusting.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> :lol2::lol2: You can get yourself a birthday present from the show then!


haha nahhh. No more frogs for Harv. Too much commitment with frogs.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> THERE £55 EACH, except now they are £50 each:gasp:
> 
> That means you will have money from your birthday!!!!
> 
> She has to listen to me though, because I said so.


Down in price. Awesome.
and yeah but... see above.
Oh sorry, I forgot your name was Matt McGaddafi!



_jake_ said:


> I almost cried when I saw Harvey! Well, not really. But I could of done. When you get back How are you stink face? Your job sounds awesome........... I wanna come to Isles Of White tooo


I'm not too bad old boy. My job is awesome. I luuuuurve primates. They so fun.
It's the Isle Of Wight you prat. We ain't no racists.



manda88 said:


> We should plan an IoW Phib Day.


Yes, this. Definitely.



jme2049 said:


> Screw IOW I'd only go there for the festival. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Frog day should be the meet up. Just need to get there:hmm:



I wouldn't even go there for the festival if I were you. It's bloody awful. The Bestival is quite good though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Who are you?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> haha nahhh. No more frogs for Harv. Too much commitment with frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Down in price. Awesome.
> and yeah but... see above.
> Oh sorry, I forgot your name was Matt McGaddafi!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too bad old boy. My job is awesome. I luuuuurve primates. They so fun.
> It's the Isle Of Wight you prat. We ain't no racists.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this. Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even go there for the festival if I were you. It's bloody awful. The Bestival is quite good though.


Don't lie. Gah can't believe I made that mistake.:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Yes, this. Definitely.


Can we all camp in your garden?


----------



## _jake_

You know the Island is like really small and theres quite a few people who live there, is the houses like smaller and do you all have little gardens?


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Can we all camp in your garden?


No.
WE CAN CAMP IN THE FOREST BEHIND MY HOUSE.



_jake_ said:


> You know the Island is like really small and theres quite a few people who live there, is the houses like smaller and do you all have little gardens?


It's not Lilliput, Jake.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just dropped two exo hoods in my fish tank, electrocuted myself. Hurt.


----------



## manda88

Morg you bloody idiot! Hope you're alright!
I'm well up for an IoW Phib day, Harv can give us a guided tour, we should so hire a coach/bus type thing!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just dropped two exo hoods in my fish tank, electrocuted myself. Hurt.


Ouch. I've done this before.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just dropped two exo hoods in my fish tank, electrocuted myself. Hurt.


How did you manage that? Were there any fish in the tank and if there were are they still alive?

Hope you are OK though?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> haha nahhh. No more frogs for Harv. Too much commitment with frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Down in price. Awesome.
> and yeah but... see above.
> Oh sorry, I forgot your name was Matt McGaddafi!


Well then for your birthday present you can buy me frogs:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> Who are you?


Ur worst nightmare.



manda88 said:


> Morg you bloody idiot! Hope you're alright!
> I'm well up for an IoW Phib day, Harv can give us a guided tour, we should so hire a coach/bus type thing!


Yeah defonately!


----------



## _jake_

Are the houses also all multi-coloured?


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Are the houses also all multi-coloured?


No Jake. There's a lot of Elizabethan and Victorian architecture. S'nice.

Check out this thread yo! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammal-pictures/671528-few-primates-work.html#post8029760


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> No Jake. There's a lot of Elizabethan and Victorian architecture. S'nice.
> 
> Check out this thread yo!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...res/671528-few-primates-work.html#post8029760


You've ruined my vision of the mystical Isle that of the Whites:whistling2:

I bet your going to tell me there isn't any unicorns now aren't you:whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I'm ok. No fish in the tank. Gut reaction is to grab the light and pull it out......It was smoking and fizzing aghhhh!


----------



## _jake_

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I'm ok. No fish in the tank. Gut reaction is to grab the light and pull it out......It was smoking and fizzing aghhhh!


Ouchies!:gasp:

I've been electricuted, I was wiring up a vivarium and just changed a fuse on a plug, thought I'd try and see if it works before screwing it all back up but one of the pins wouldn't go in the socket, so I pushed it in with my finger:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

YAY! Flannywanny is back! Good to see you dude!:no1:

I may smash my :censor:ing computer- Orange dongle reception is :censor:ing :censor: tonight- took me half an hour to even get on here!:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Electics scare me, to be honest- and I have a Certificate in Electrical Safety and everything!:no1: I have a broken-down socket in my bedroom that's needed replacing for at least three years- but I always find something else that needs doing...:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Are the houses also all multi-coloured?


That's Balamory, I think?


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> The Bestival is quite good though.


 
Evening Harv's,

I'll be over for the IOW Bestival later in the summer, a friend of mines band are headlining it, so I may see you there. 'Phib day would be good too - bit behind with mine :whistling2:

Hope you well
Cheers
Al


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey Richie, just messed around on Photoshop for you, its not perfect but without an actual mouse rather than pad best i could do. Hope its helpful for you.

However when I save it to JPEG i think it puts a white back ground on it. Have you got the background you want to put it on as I can add it for you on photoshop if you want (well try anyway)


----------



## ipreferaflan

Alex M said:


> Evening Harv's,
> 
> I'll be over for the IOW Bestival later in the summer, a friend of mines band are headlining it, so I may see you there. 'Phib day would be good too - bit behind with mine :whistling2:
> 
> Hope you well
> Cheers
> Al


Whey! Have you been before? It's mental good.
Pretty damn stoked for the Cure. I'll grab a ticket from somewhere.
Is your day still happening?



Ron Magpie said:


> YAY! Flannywanny is back! Good to see you dude!:no1:
> 
> I may smash my :censor:ing computer- Orange dongle reception is :censor:ing :censor: tonight- took me half an hour to even get on here!:devil:


Ite Magpie old buddy old pal. We have magpies at the Owl and Monkey Haven. Exotic ones ofc. They beauts.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Richie, just messed around on Photoshop for you, its not perfect but without an actual mouse rather than pad best i could do. Hope its helpful for you.
> 
> However when I save it to JPEG i think it puts a white back ground on it. Have you got the background you want to put it on as I can add it for you on photoshop if you want (well try anyway)
> 
> image


HAND IT OVER TO THE PRO you lanky f***. What does he want?


----------



## ipreferaflan

and check out my monkey thread!


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Richie, just messed around on Photoshop for you, its not perfect but without an actual mouse rather than pad best i could do. Hope its helpful for you.
> 
> However when I save it to JPEG i think it puts a white back ground on it. Have you got the background you want to put it on as I can add it for you on photoshop if you want (well try anyway)
> 
> image


Thanks Matt this is the picture i want the frog put on, i want it to the right in line with the brom, 










and nice to see you back Flanman, your more than welcome to have a go i want the frog matt cut out put on the picture, you can find my original picture of the frog a few pages back on here

cheers everyone for your help 
Richie


----------



## ipreferaflan

richie.b said:


> Thanks Matt this is the picture i want the frog put on, i want it to the right in line with the brom,
> 
> image
> 
> and nice to see you back Flanman, your more than welcome to have a go i want the frog matt cut out put on the picture, you can find my original picture of the frog a few pages back on here
> 
> cheers everyone for your help
> Richie


Ooooh that sounds like a challenge.
Always up for a challenge.


----------



## richie.b

ipreferaflan said:


> Ooooh that sounds like a challenge.
> Always up for a challenge.


Good man i thought you liked a challenge, got another one for you stay on the forum for a couple of months or was you hibernating with AlexM :gasp:


----------



## andaroo

HERE U GO RICHIE

made the colours look better


----------



## Alex M

ipreferaflan said:


> Pretty damn stoked for the Cure. I'll grab a ticket from somewhere.
> Is your day still happening?


You will not be disappointed by The Cure, I can assure you of that, I might be biased but they are not one of Englands most successful and inspirational bands for nothing. I worked for them briefly a while back in preparation for the headlining Live8 in Paris, and will be catching up with Jason (drummer) this weekend funnily enough. Would be good to see you there at Bestival, Harvs. As for my frog meet, I am way behind with things and I'd like to do it properly - It's not off per se, but I do need to find a suitable time to do this, I'm so busy me old mucker (frustratingly).

Cheers,
Al


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> HERE U GO RICHIE
> 
> made the colours look better
> 
> image


Wow thanks Andy, now i can add some writing coss i can do that :whistling2: and shrink it down to size :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M

Here you go Harv's (and good to see you out of hibernation too *cough Ritchie cough* )....

YouTube - The Cure - Its Over


----------



## andaroo

here richie what do u think


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> here richie what do u think
> 
> image



I like it but ide like it even more with the writing all in red :mf_dribble:


----------



## andaroo

richie.b said:


> I like it but ide like it even more with the writing all in red :mf_dribble:


really? ok...


----------



## sambridge15

furryjen said:


> My friend can, he's something of a rolling genius, years ago one New Year he made a tree spliff it was the best thing I've ever seen!! and worked too! will have to dig out a pic it really was pretty amazing!! :lol2:


iv got a friend that can make ingenious smoking devices out of pretty much anything often requiring multiple people to man the various contraptions :lol2:but a working tri sounds like good fun 



jme2049 said:


> Haha I can't even skin up.
> It's my favourite film when I'm hungover.


same


----------



## _jake_

Looks nicer in the multi-coloured Ritch!


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> really? ok...
> 
> image


Thats what im after bloody perfect, thank you Andy your a good man, also anyone else that helped : victory:

cheers
Richie


----------



## furryjen

sambridge15 said:


> iv got a friend that can make ingenious smoking devices out of pretty much anything often requiring multiple people to man the various contraptions :lol2:but a working tri sounds like good fun
> 
> 
> 
> same


I'm so gonna scan in the photo of it tonight then to show you guys cos seriously it was quality!!
Is it dreadful to confess that I'm really good at it??? :blush:


----------



## jme2049

Anyone going to global gathering? Line up out today.
GlobalGathering - Worldwide Electronic Music Festivals / Line Up


----------



## _jake_

I'm tidying my bedroooooooooooooooom again! it gets so dirty easily 

Need to download some moooooosic as Kiss Fm is doing my head in now haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

furryjen said:


> I'm so gonna scan in the photo of it tonight then to show you guys cos seriously it was quality!!
> Is it dreadful to confess that I'm really good at it??? :blush:


Terrible! :gasp:





:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Sweet Jesus, looking at that line up I think I can confidently say I will never go to Global Gathering if it's got crap like that playing every year! A couple of people I know went there a couple of years ago and it basically just looks like a chav-fest full of drugs and excessive drinking, but if that's the sort of thing you like then who am I to say you can't have a good time! : victory:
Basically, it's not my kind of music so no I shan't be going :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Sweet Jesus, looking at that line up I think I can confidently say I will never go to Global Gathering if it's got crap like that playing every year! A couple of people I know went there a couple of years ago and it basically just looks like a chav-fest full of drugs and excessive drinking, but if that's the sort of thing you like then who am I to say you can't have a good time! : victory:
> Basically, it's not my kind of music so no I shan't be going :lol2:


Lol the only ones I've heard of is the Main Stage line up:gasp::blush:
Tbh I wouldn't mind seeing Tinie Tempah, Pendulum and Chase and Status:2thumb: Though I can see how it would be a chavfest with most of the acts!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Sweet Jesus, looking at that line up I think I can confidently say I will never go to Global Gathering if it's got crap like that playing every year! A couple of people I know went there a couple of years ago and it basically just looks like a chav-fest *full of drugs and excessive drinking*, but if that's the sort of thing you like then who am I to say you can't have a good time! : victory:
> Basically, it's not my kind of music so no I shan't be going :lol2:


I like to rave! Mainstage is shite but the smaller ones are better.

I don't know what tinie tempah and pro. green are doing there:bash:

*That's what festivals are!*


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Anyone going to global gathering? Line up out today.
> GlobalGathering - Worldwide Electronic Music Festivals / Line Up



erm............. no. i might have to agree with some of what Manda said...... soz.


----------



## _jake_

T4 on the beach is worse!!


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> T4 on the beach is worse!!


The only reason I'd go to that is to be in the front row to see up the saturdays dresses:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> The only reason I'd go to that is to be in the front row to see up the saturdays dresses:flrt:


Bahahaha. If Pixie Lott's there. Im there.


----------



## Alex M

jme2049 said:


> The only reason I'd go to that is to be in the front row to see up the saturdays dresses:flrt:


Why, what's up there Jme?


----------



## _jake_

Alex M said:


> Why, what's up there Jme?


Surgical enhanced penises.:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Bahahaha. If Pixie Lott's there. Im there.


She's lovely too.


Alex M said:


> Why, what's up there Jme?


Who knows? that's why I need to get to the front row:hmm:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> She's lovely too.


Lovely? :lol2: Flipping perfect more like:mf_dribble::lol:


----------



## jme2049

Sorry Jake


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Sorry Jake
> image


Who's that?:gasp:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Who's that?:gasp:


Me.



Who do you think?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, I'd get that Acne sorted mate:whistling2:

You've ruined my dreams. At least she can still sing; with a bag over her head.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> You've ruined my dreams. At least she can still sing; with a bag over her head.


lol it was probably just a bad day for her, she's a stunner.


----------



## _jake_

I feel sorry for Matt. He can't comment on girls without Amanda seeing :lol:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm more of a Beth Ditto man myself.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm more of a Beth Ditto man myself.


Mate she'd eat you alive. Literally.


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Mate she'd eat you alive. Literally.


Mmm I hope so.


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> Sweet Jesus, looking at that line up I think I can confidently say I will never go to Global Gathering if it's got crap like that playing every year! A couple of people I know went there a couple of years ago and it basically just looks like a chav-fest full of drugs and excessive drinking, but if that's the sort of thing you like then who am I to say you can't have a good time! : victory:
> Basically, it's not my kind of music so no I shan't be going :lol2:


other than the chav part all festivals are full of drugs and excess drinking thats half the fun:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

LOL. I just had to google her.


Float your boat and all that :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Sorry Jake
> image


Dear God!! That's what wearing several tonnes of make up does to you :flrt:



_jake_ said:


> I feel sorry for Matt. He can't comment on girls without Amanda seeing :lol:


I know he likes Emma Watson, dunno about anyone else, I think he likes Jennifer Aniston too, you'll have to ask him! I doubt he'd dare answer though, I get ridiculously and unnecessarily jealous over such little things, I'd probably get really angry with him, poor guy. It's not so bad with celebs, but if he eyed up some girl in the street or something then I'd flip. When we first started going out, he commented on some girl's pic on Bebo (remember those days?!) saying she was sexy and I went MENTAL, so I think he learnt his lesson from that!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Who DOESN'T like Emma Watson?


----------



## Alex M

manda88 said:


> Dear God!! That's what wearing several tonnes of make up does to you :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he likes Emma Watson, dunno about anyone else, I think he likes Jennifer Aniston too, you'll have to ask him! I doubt he'd dare answer though, I get ridiculously and unnecessarily jealous over such little things, I'd probably get really angry with him, poor guy. It's not so bad with celebs, but if he eyed up some girl in the street or something then I'd flip. When we first started going out, he commented on some girl's pic on Bebo (remember those days?!) saying she was sexy and I went MENTAL, so I think he learnt his lesson from that!


 
I would have to agree with Jennifer Aniston. I like Reese Witherspoon too, despite the fact that all on one head she's got the worlds biggest forehead, and smallest chin.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Aww Manda I didn't have you down as a crazy psycho!


Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Dear God!! That's what wearing several tonnes of make up does to you :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I know he likes Emma Watson, dunno about anyone else, I think he likes Jennifer Aniston too, you'll have to ask him! I doubt he'd dare answer though, I get ridiculously and unnecessarily jealous over such little things, I'd probably get really angry with him, poor guy. It's not so bad with celebs, but if he eyed up some girl in the street or something then I'd flip. When we first started going out, he commented on some girl's pic on Bebo (remember those days?!) saying she was sexy and I went MENTAL, so I think he learnt his lesson from that!


Haha poor, poor bloke. I wonder if he'll pluck the courage up later:whistling2: :lol2:

Emma Watson:flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Global is full of mongs.

Just take loads of pills and it'll be good though.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Global is full of mongs.
> 
> Just take loads of pills and it'll be good though.


I went a few years back it was fun. 
I do want to go to rock festivals but none of my mates are willing to go, but I like all sorts of music so I'll be fine there. Pills are naughty:naughty:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I went a few years back it was fun.
> I do want to go to rock festivals but none of my mates are willing to go, but I like all sorts of music so I'll be fine there. Pills are naughty:naughty:


Think you'd need to overdose on Kalms lol.


----------



## manda88

I am a psycho, I'm like the worst girlfriend ever. To be fair I reckon he'd be the same if I were to eye up some guy, and he certainly wouldn't be happy if I were to tell another guy I thought he was sexy! Fortunately for him, there's not many men that I actually find attractive, I'm a fussy cow.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Think you'd need to overdose on Kalms lol.


Just had to google them:lol2:
Why would I need them?


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I am a psycho, I'm like the worst girlfriend ever. To be fair I reckon he'd be the same if I were to eye up some guy, and he certainly wouldn't be happy if I were to tell another guy I thought he was sexy! Fortunately for him, there's not many men that I actually find attractive, I'm a fussy cow.


haha. Matt, run:whistling2::lol2:

Love ya really! :lol:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Just had to google them:lol2:
> Why would I need them?


Stop any sharp objects in your grasp from entering a chavs target, body, I mean.:whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Stop any sharp objects in your grasp from entering a chavs target, body, I mean.:whistling2:


oookkk:gasp:



I'm going to make a burrito with some chilli left from last night!:mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> oookkk:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a burrito with some chilli left from last night!:mf_dribble:


I LOVE mexican food. Rest of my family hate anything spicey, lucky if they'd eat a Fajita (or learn that it's pronounced with a 'H', that really annoys me):bash:


----------



## spend_day

hey all how is everyone...... from a glance at the previous posts I'm either guess horny or violent :whistling2:

mmmmm mexican


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> I went a few years back it was fun.
> I do want to go to rock festivals but none of my mates are willing to go, but I like all sorts of music so I'll be fine there. Pills are naughty:naughty:


Sorry.

So sorry.

Sorry.

What music do you like, dance wise?


----------



## manda88

It's not dance music, but this is one of my most favourite songs in the world

YouTube - Maximo Park - I Want You To Stay

As is this

YouTube - Muse - Stockholm Syndrome

And this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dm_5qWWDV8


----------



## Morgan Freeman

This is a dance only convo Panda!


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sorry.
> 
> So sorry.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> What music do you like, dance wise?


I like all sorts really, I don't like proper house stuff. Love prodigy.
I'm only gonna go for the dnb, dub and camping and getting smashed.:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15

its all about the punk/pop punk/hardcore music to be fair though music is the least important thing with festivals its all about the company the atmosphere and the narcotics the rest is just there :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

sambridge15 said:


> the rest is just there :lol2:


:lol2: If this was fb I'd 'like' that.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: If this was fb I'd 'like' that.


Bahaha I thought you said i'd 'tap' that. :blush:


----------



## stewie m

i like all dance music


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stewie has taste.

I like everything that isn't cheesy and it's easier to list styles I don't like. Dubstep, breaks, minimal tech and funky house.


----------



## sambridge15

:2wallbang:na its all about music you can do this too:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> :2wallbang:na its all about music you can do this too:lol2:


I like speedcore and industrial techno.


----------



## spend_day

closest I get to dance is the prodigy and pendulum, rock, punk, alt, indy, pop punk, ska all the way man. atho I'm not totally against it just not somethink I keep on my ipod


----------



## detail3r

If you're talkiing about dance, forget it, If you're talking about high quality trance from respected labels and DJs then I agree -

Above and Beyond
AnjunaBeats
AnjunaDeep
John '00' Fleming
The Digitial Blonde
Astrix
Infected Mushroom
Hybrid

etc etc


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I just say dance as it's easier than listing 32 different genres.

I like some trance, 8 minute build ups aren't really my thing though.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh and jump up is crap.


----------



## detail3r

Progressive trance and psy-trance are full of high quality artists / djs. None of this commercial chart cr*p for me thanks.

AnjunaBeats Vol 8 link, just read the reviews and ratings  :

Vol. 8-Anjunabeats: Above & Beyond: Amazon.co.uk: Music


----------



## sambridge15

spend_day said:


> closest I get to dance is the prodigy and pendulum, rock, punk, alt, indy, pop punk, ska all the way man. atho I'm not totally against it just not somethink I keep on my ipod


cant beat pop punk and ska in the summer:2thumb: and nice and heavy in the winter


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like screamo, metalcore, Ukranian punk rock and classical.

and Elton John.


----------



## Alex M

Most of these genres of music you're going on about, I've never heard of - And I bloody worked in the music business at one point!

I'll stick to me classic rock and Showaddywaddy cheers...


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I like screamo, metalcore, Ukranian punk rock and classical.
> 
> and Elton John.


Please post a new song fella, I miss your tunes: victory:


Manda this was what I was trying to show on facebook









PIKAAAA!!!!!


----------



## spend_day

ipreferaflan said:


> I like screamo, metalcore, Ukranian punk rock and classical.
> 
> and Elton John.


If your into good if slightly random stuff I've kinda been into Globus this winter, Globus's rendition of preliator is the 2nd most epic thing I have ever heard 

Also Nigel Kennedy and the Kroke Band is weird but kind infectious




Argh got a bit of a dilemma I have 3 projects 1 I dont want to do but the misses does (its a website for a cause I don't really care about) the other 2 I do want to do, ones set up a private cloud storage server/NAS that I've been thinking about the other this start on my phibs rack


----------



## southpython

jme2049 said:


> image
> 
> PIKAAAA!!!!!


Awww Soooooooo Cute!!!! :flrt: x


----------



## detail3r

Gotta few broms dying in the Vanzo viv


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Please post a new song fella, I miss your tunes: victory:
> 
> 
> Manda this was what I was trying to show on facebook
> image
> 
> PIKAAAA!!!!!


Ahhh so cute! I really hope that's photoshopped :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Progressive trance and psy-trance are full of high quality artists / djs. None of this commercial chart cr*p for me thanks.
> 
> AnjunaBeats Vol 8 link, just read the reviews and ratings  :
> 
> Vol. 8-Anjunabeats: Above & Beyond: Amazon.co.uk: Music


Psy trance is pretty cool. I just like GOOD dance music.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Ahhh so cute! I really hope that's photoshopped :lol2:


Its properly not. 

There was a thread in other pets which was about people who dye their pets. Its all harmless but why!!! :bash:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Psy trance is pretty cool. I just like GOOD dance music.


I can honestly say you won't be dissapointed by Anjunabeats, heres an example :

YouTube - Above & Beyond - Oceanic


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've seen Above and Beyond live


----------



## REDDEV1L

3:45am - Woken up by the sound of a pneumatic drill (Jackhammer)

That'll be my randy cane toad then :lol2:

Have to keep an ear out incase it was something else tho...but pretty sure it wasnt


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've seen Above and Beyond live


This year for me hopefully. Also want to see Wizzy noise


----------



## manda88

Just had the test results back on Tito and Kachiri's poo samples, and both are clear of any nasties, yay!! Didn't get a sample from Felix cos he hadn't pooed in time, surprise surprise he'd done one by the time we got home though, little sod, he did it on purpose. I'm not going to put him back with the other two for a long time anyway cos he's still so small compared to them, so I'll get him tested another time. I took some pics of him last night, I'll upload them later so you can see how mini he still is!


----------



## detail3r

One of the Terribilis just started calling for the first time :flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> 3:45am - Woken up by the sound of a pneumatic drill (Jackhammer)
> 
> That'll be my randy cane toad then :lol2:
> 
> Have to keep an ear out incase it was something else tho...but pretty sure it wasnt


Hmm...Just read on the news there was a small quake near blackpool at 3:30am....Wonder if he picked up on some tiny vibration or something ?

Manda - Great news about yer poo :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also, has any of your snakes refused a feed, but ate it 24 hrs after it went in ?? Fed maddie on Wed, she left it til lastnight !! Weird girl.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Hmm...Just read on the news there was a small quake near blackpool at 3:30am....Wonder if he picked up on some tiny vibration or something ?
> 
> Manda - Great news about yer poo :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also, has any of your snakes refused a feed, but ate it 24 hrs after it went in ?? Fed maddie on Wed, she left it til lastnight !! Weird girl.


Rank! :lol2: Most of mine strike feed, but the ones that don't I'll just leave it in with them overnight, and if it's still there in the morning then I'll chuck it away cos it usually stinks. A couple of weeks ago, Duende tricked me into thinking he'd eaten his mouse by hiding it beneath the aspen, I then found it two days later cos I could spell something horrific coming from his direction, I actually nearly threw up it smelt so bad!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Just had the test results back on Tito and Kachiri's poo samples, and both are clear of any nasties, yay!! Didn't get a sample from Felix cos he hadn't pooed in time, surprise surprise he'd done one by the time we got home though, little sod, he did it on purpose. I'm not going to put him back with the other two for a long time anyway cos he's still so small compared to them, so I'll get him tested another time. I took some pics of him last night, I'll upload them later so you can see how mini he still is!



Good news manda this means more fantastica, which is always a good thing :2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

debuting my new sig


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stewie has taste.
> 
> I like everything that isn't cheesy and it's easier to list styles I don't like. Dubstep, breaks, minimal tech and funky house.


im not a masive dnb or jungle fan but i like some 

hardcore has to be to old skool stuff for me early to mid 90s new stuff is just to heavy need to be in the right mood for it 

but im just an all round dance music fan really as u can proberly tell morg from the vids i put on fb from time to time


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Good news manda this means more fantastica, which is always a good thing :2thumb:


Well I've been thinking about that, I'm going to try my very hardest to find a sample in the tank, they're so flippin' tiny it's impossible to find a fresh one :lol2: but I'll give it a go. The thing is, if the test comes back saying there's nothing wrong with the frog, then I'm going to be absolutely baffled as to what's gone wrong with the other two, and I don't think I'll be comfortable adding any more to the tank without knowing what's causing it, cos I'd really hate for them all to just drop dead due to the moss or the wood or something in the tank. I can't imahine that's what it is that's doing it, but what else could it be if it's not something the frog is carrying?



andaroo said:


> debuting my new sig


Love it!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> debuting my new sig


*Likes*

Blue turned down a mouse for the first time ever last night- I've left it in the tank for now, but if it isn't gone by the time I get home tonight, it's getting binned.



EDIT: @Manda: Dave and I send each other pics of cute guys on Faceache, lol!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> *Likes*
> 
> Blue turned down a mouse for the first time ever last night- I've left it in the tank for now, but if it isn't gone by the time I get home tonight, it's getting binned.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Manda: Dave and I send each other pics of cute guys on Faceache, lol!


My opal boy refused a couple of meals recently for some reason, one of which I could see he'd got half way down and then spat it back up, I could tell cos it was covered in blood from its head to its belly, and it was soggy  he ate one quite happily the other day though which is good, he doesn't strike feed so I just have to leave them in with him.
Haha like who? Celebs or random hotties on the street? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Random onine pics, mostly. It's like a little present...:lol2:

Hmm, Blue has never turned down food before. It seems a bit early for him to be shedding again, but he's pretty crabby at the mo, although still active, so he could be coming up for one.


----------



## detail3r

*Edit - Ignore*


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> *Edit - Ignore*


Ok :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

*edit -ignore*


----------



## spend_day

Morgan Freeman said:


> *edit -ignore*


ignoring as requested


----------



## manda88

I just received a cheque from my car insurance company for when I had the accident in February, even though I didn't pay any excess.....:gasp:


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Rank! :lol2: Most of mine strike feed, but the ones that don't I'll just leave it in with them overnight, and if it's still there in the morning then I'll chuck it away cos it usually stinks. A couple of weeks ago, Duende tricked me into thinking he'd eaten his mouse by hiding it beneath the aspen, I then found it two days later cos I could spell something horrific coming from his direction, I actually nearly threw up it smelt so bad!


I know you've told me this before but it still never fails to make me laugh. I think it's the 'Duende tricked me' :lol2:



ipreferaflan said:


> Who DOESN'T like Emma Watson?


Amanda :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

HOLY ****

Totalled up what i've spent at the wholesalers since June last yr...

£290 !!!!!!!!

Thats just tanks, mats, bulbs and decorations etc.

Plus its gonna be another £80 minimum tomorrow, need to replace the stats my bro's nicked for his snakes, plus need to replace the mat I nicked for my chubbies off my canes, new bulbs etc and also need to get some supplies for the tadpoles/froglets i'll be raising.


----------



## furryjen

Oh and it's surely smell. You're a b**** not a witch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## andaroo

REDDEV1L said:


> HOLY ****
> 
> Totalled up what i've spent at the wholesalers since June last yr...
> 
> £290 !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats just tanks, mats, bulbs and decorations etc.
> 
> Plus its gonna be another £80 minimum tomorrow, need to replace the stats my bro's nicked for his snakes, plus need to replace the mat I nicked for my chubbies off my canes, new bulbs etc and also need to get some supplies for the tadpoles/froglets i'll be raising.


Pff thats nothin i spent over 900in canada buying new tanks and fake plants for all my frogs for when they move with me and its gonna be 750 for them to go on the plane with me :gasp:


----------



## furryjen

REDDEV1L said:


> HOLY ****
> 
> Totalled up what i've spent at the wholesalers since June last yr...
> 
> £290 !!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats just tanks, mats, bulbs and decorations etc.
> 
> Plus its gonna be another £80 minimum tomorrow, need to replace the stats my bro's nicked for his snakes, plus need to replace the mat I nicked for my chubbies off my canes, new bulbs etc and also need to get some supplies for the tadpoles/froglets i'll be raising.


But all worth the cash would you feel?? 

I have to ask, how do you only have a quarter of two of your snakes and a half of a newt?? Bloody messy!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> Oh and it's surely smell. You're a b**** not a witch :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What the hell are you talking about?! EDIT I see now, I put spell instead of smell. That's called a typo, not a spelling error, wench!


----------



## furryjen

What do you think of spinner blasts?


----------



## REDDEV1L

furryjen said:


> But all worth the cash would you feel??
> 
> I have to ask, how do you only have a quarter of two of your snakes and a half of a newt?? Bloody messy!! :lol2:


Yeah, they're worth it...although when Eyeball starts playing up and I get a dead arm from trying to feed him for 30 mins, then sometimes I do wonder !!! haha

The 1/2 Newt is because its in my bros room, and was his friend who gave him it (thank god...poor thing was on its last legs) but its in my tank using my lighting, my xl waterdish and I pay for all its food!!

The snakes, well, they're essentially his but when they need cleaned out or fed, its all down to me. Plus both stats and mats are mine, as are the caves and plastic plants and one of the tanks!! But our mum loves Maddie, she's not too keen on Diablo because he's quite fast in comparison, so she gets 1/4 of em.

Bloody Kids !!!

Andaroo....Yeah £290 isn't much to some on here, but I still aint found a job and have no income so its alot to me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

furryjen said:


> What do you think of spinner blasts?


Just get what you want!

I'm in another bad mood now, we've managed to snap the door off the washing machine :bash:


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> HOLY ****
> 
> Totalled up what i've spent at the wholesalers since June last yr...
> 
> £290 !!!!!!!!


I spent nearly that on one light unit alone


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Just get what you want!
> 
> I'm in another bad mood now, we've managed to snap the door off the washing machine :bash:


I'm not getting one it's one that could be made. Have been chatting with Chris this afternoon will tell you tomorrow.

Tim says what the f are you bears galumphing into it or something?! :lol2: How on earth did you manage that? Will your landlord replace it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

furryjen said:


> I'm not getting one it's one that could be made. Have been chatting with Chris this afternoon will tell you tomorrow.
> 
> Tim says what the f are you bears galumphing into it or something?! :lol2: How on earth did you manage that? Will your landlord replace it?


Well the door was left open and I hadn't realised so when I was bending over to get a pan out the cupboard i sat on the door and snapped it off. No we have got a repacement hinge coming and then we will get someone to come and fit it.


----------



## detail3r

The question is - Holiday or kit out the garden this year :hmm:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Been single for a week now! Not sure what to think really... feel a bit 'meh' Some geeky bloke tried to chat me up yesterday at the nintendo tour :lol2: Not ready to be 'back on the market' just yet..


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Been single for a week now! Not sure what to think really... feel a bit 'meh' Some geeky bloke tried to chat me up yesterday at the nintendo tour :lol2: Not ready to be 'back on the market' just yet..


Nintendo tour?! What's that about? I want to go! I really want the 3ds, I went and played with one yesterday and its awesome.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Nintendo tour?! What's that about? I want to go! I really want the 3ds, I went and played with one yesterday and its awesome.


Nintendo are doing a 3ds tour where you can go and play on them and try out all the games for them! It was in Plymouth yesterday. I popped in on my way to the bus after work. Theres a list of dates on their website I think.


----------



## RhianB87

'Phibs is getting so argumentative :lol2:

:grouphug: hug for whoever wants to be in my clique!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Michael Macintyre is a comical genius, made my night a little better.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> 'Phibs is getting so argumentative :lol2:
> 
> :grouphug: hug for whoever wants to be in my clique!


I'll be part if that clique!! It's the fun one. But only if you will be part if my fuzzy brigade.


----------



## _jake_

Anyone else feel the 'All reps are being banned' is just not going to realistically happen.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'll be part if that clique!! It's the fun one. But only if you will be part if my fuzzy brigade.


Yay! Only if I am allowed to hug and kiss my FBT's all of the time. and Boris likes to go walkies with me and the dog



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Michael Macintyre is a comical genius, made my night a little better.


I am seeing him in dec 2012. Its miles away but cant wait!


----------



## manda88

Look how cute Felix is, he's still so mini!



















I wish he'd grow so he could be friends with the other two, even though he is super cute.


----------



## RhianB87

Aww bless him. 

My baby FBT's are taking forever to grow as well but they are also cute!

excuse hands!


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Anyone else feel the 'All reps are being banned' is just not going to realistically happen.


What's this?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> What's this?


Check thread in Lizards:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Aww bless him.
> 
> My baby FBT's are taking forever to grow as well but they are also cute!
> 
> excuse hands!
> 
> image


Too cute! They're still diddy aren't they, how long will it take for them to get to full size?

Here's me and Archie and Oliver!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Here's me and Archie and Oliver!
> 
> image


It's true what people say about pets looking like their owners then.:gasp:










*jokes*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> It's true what people say about pets looking like their owners then.:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jokes*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I kind of do! But its ok because Archie and Oliver are beautiful :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Too cute! They're still diddy aren't they, how long will it take for them to get to full size?
> 
> Here's me and Archie and Oliver!
> 
> image


No idea. They are slowly getting bigger. I will have to get some new photos they are more green now. :flrt:

Aww they are so cute! I really want to get some whites. Hopefully I can convince my mum and get money saved up ready to get some at the frog meet.

Also how heavy/long are your '10 royals? Wanting to see if mine is growing ok compared to others


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Also how heavy/long are your '10 royals? Wanting to see if mine is growing ok compared to others


I weighed mine on Thursday and he's 204g. He was 151g when I got him in January. Have no idea how long he is I can never find a tape measure. I don't actually know when he was born but I'm guessing towards the end of 2010. I could possibly find out off the breeder.
I'm going to get food for him today and thinking of upping him to small weaned rats. Fuzzies just seem so small now.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> :lol2: I kind of do! But its ok because Archie and Oliver are beautiful :flrt:


Good answer:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> No idea. They are slowly getting bigger. I will have to get some new photos they are more green now. :flrt:
> 
> Aww they are so cute! I really want to get some whites. Hopefully I can convince my mum and get money saved up ready to get some at the frog meet.
> 
> Also how heavy/long are your '10 royals? Wanting to see if mine is growing ok compared to others


Neo is probably about 3ft now and around 550g, akira is at least 2ft and she's 450g, I think they both hatched in may/june. Theyve been gaining around 80g a month of not more, but we feed them small/large rat weavers every 5 days for akira and 7 for neo


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Look how cute Felix is, he's still so mini!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I wish he'd grow so he could be friends with the other two, even though he is super cute.


He's so adorable



manda88 said:


> Too cute! They're still diddy aren't they, how long will it take for them to get to full size?
> 
> Here's me and Archie and Oliver!
> 
> image


Archie looks like she's asleep!!



FallenAngel said:


> No idea. They are slowly getting bigger. I will have to get some new photos they are more green now. :flrt
> 
> Aww they are so cute! I really want to get some whites. Hopefully I can convince my mum and get money saved up ready to get some at the frog meet.
> 
> Also how heavy/long are your '10 royals? Wanting to see if mine is growing ok compared to others


If it helps, Wilson hatched in June and he's gettin nice and long (there are some recent pics in snake pictures) he weighed 318g last week and Cleo was end of sept last year and she was just over 300g last time I weighed her and about 2foot ish now I reckon, she's quite a big girl!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Neo is probably about 3ft now and around 550g, akira is at least 2ft and she's 450g, I think they both hatched in may/june. Theyve been gaining around 80g a month of not more, but we feed them small/large rat weavers every 5 days for akira and 7 for neo





furryjen said:


> He's so adorable
> 
> 
> 
> Archie looks like she's asleep!!
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, Wilson hatched in June and he's gettin nice and long (there are some recent pics in snake pictures) he weighed 318g last week and Cleo was end of sept last year and she was just over 300g last time I weighed her and about 2foot ish now I reckon, she's quite a big girl!


Thanks  I think Marcus is growing at a normal pace. He was born August time (I think) and was 302g last week and his last shed was 2.2foot long. he gets a weiner rat every week. 

Do females tend to be fatter than the males (no offence to your lady royals )


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> I weighed mine on Thursday and he's 204g. He was 151g when I got him in January. Have no idea how long he is I can never find a tape measure. I don't actually know when he was born but I'm guessing towards the end of 2010. I could possibly find out off the breeder.
> I'm going to get food for him today and thinking of upping him to small weaned rats. Fuzzies just seem so small now.


Sorry just saw your reply as well. 
I didnt think mine would be able to take a weiner rat but it still shocked me when he eats one. But he got confused last night and tried to eat it starting it from a back leg. Then decided backwards was the way forward!


----------



## _jake_

Man I love this forum.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just got back from Richie's, now I have to rush out again, going to the Apollo to see Doug Stanhope.

Can't get my snake in the scales, so no idea. He's an idiot.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just got back from Richie's, now I have to rush out again, going to the Apollo to see Doug Stanhope.
> 
> Can't get my snake in the scales, so no idea. He's an idiot.


I should have asked you to give him a hug from me :flrt: Richie, here's a hug :grouphug:


----------



## REDDEV1L

GGGGRRRRR

:censor: RED TAPE


My local reptile and amphibian group is doing Great Crested Newt training tonight at a local nature reserve.
I've just been declined permission to go, eventhough there's spaces left, because I asked if my bro could come [as a) he's as interested as me and b) there's no1 else in the house] and they said they couldn't be responsible for him and haven't got the right paperwork.

:censor: :censor: :censor:

I only :censor: asked if he could come, I didn't expect him to get a certificate, or even gets any hands-on but thought it'd be educational for him if nothing else.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry just saw your reply as well.
> I didnt think mine would be able to take a weiner rat but it still shocked me when he eats one. But he got confused last night and tried to eat it starting it from a back leg. Then decided backwards was the way forward!


He ate the small weaner, took his time a little but he managed it. He even stuck for me as I was putting his water bowl back in after he swallowed the rat the lil bugger!:devil:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> He ate the small weaner, took his time a little but he managed it. He even stuck for me as I was putting his water bowl back in after he swallowed the rat the lil bugger!:devil:


Haha Cleo did that the other day even though she'd eaten the day before, I took off the lid and she was flying around striking, the loon! :crazy:

Yay that he ate the small weaner though! 

I just realised I've been spelling that in the 'rude' sense til now. Whoops :blush:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Haha Cleo did that the other day even though she'd eaten the day before, I took off the lid and she was flying around striking, the loon! :crazy:
> 
> Yay that he ate the small weaner though!
> 
> I just realised I've been spelling that in the 'rude' sense til now. Whoops :blush:


I was wondering why people were talking about willies:lol2:
I think it was just a feeding response, you'd think he wouldn't mind seeing as I just provided him with a meal the ungrateful shite!


Also I saw a Jungle carpet python today in my local rep shop. Absolutely stunning. I think if I ever get another snake it's definitely going to be one of them.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> I was wondering why people were talking about willies:lol2:
> I think it was just a feeding response, you'd think he wouldn't mind seeing as I just provided him with a meal the ungrateful shite!
> 
> 
> Also I saw a Jungle carpet python today in my local rep shop. Absolutely stunning. I think if I ever get another snake it's definitely going to be one of them.


 
who talking about willies


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> I was wondering why people were talking about willies:lol2:
> I think it was just a feeding response, you'd think he wouldn't mind seeing as I just provided him with a meal the ungrateful shite!
> 
> 
> Also I saw a Jungle carpet python today in my local rep shop. Absolutely stunning. I think if I ever get another snake it's definitely going to be one of them.


:lol2: 
Did your hands still smell of the rat if you touched it? I always rub my hands with antibacterial gel after I've fed them as occasionally Cleo prefers to eat outside her rub and needs a little assistance getting back in.  then she's usually ok cos she can't sense any more food

Must be honest haven't looked at them or remember what they look like if I've seen one. Will google!! :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> who talking about willies


Weaners!


Has anyone seen this EU legislation thing about banning all non native species? Its in the snake section. BS if you ask me.


----------



## furryjen

They're sooooo cute as hatchlings! Lovely markings too, nice!


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> :lol2:
> Did your hands still smell of the rat if you touched it? I always rub my hands with antibacterial gel after I've fed them as occasionally Cleo prefers to eat outside her rub and needs a little assistance getting back in.  then she's usually ok cos she can't sense any more food
> 
> Must be honest haven't looked at them or remember what they look like if I've seen one. Will google!! :2thumb:


I use tongs, I can't be touching dead stuff. I use the antibacterial stuff foaming handwash all the time.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I always use tongs too. 

I'm starting a clique- none of you can join, you're not exclusive enough.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> I use tongs, I can't be touching dead stuff. I use the antibacterial stuff foaming handwash all the time.


Oh me too me too but if the smell is in the air... Dunno I had it suggested to me by someone on another forum and it seems to have worked! Clearly yours is just greedy :lol2:



Ron Magpie said:


> I always use tongs too.
> 
> I'm starting a clique- none of you can join, you're not exclusive enough.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ohhhhh but! Roooooon! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

furryjen said:


> Oh me too me too but if the smell is in the air... Dunno I had it suggested to me by someone on another forum and it seems to have worked! Clearly yours is just greedy :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ohhhhh but! Roooooon*! :lol2:


Not on the list darlin, sorry. try the club next door.


----------



## stewie m

might be building a rep house shed this year maybe next year any one now of any links with any info on this subject had a look on google but not found any thing


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Not on the list darlin, sorry. try the club next door.


Could've been a worse response I suppose, I was half waiting for a Kevin & Perry style "eurgh, your face offends my mirror" :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> I always use tongs too.
> 
> I'm starting a clique- none of you can join, you're not exclusive enough.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I'm exclusive enough. I also have cookies.


----------



## furryjen

Has anyone seen the new fast and furious trailer? Didn't the Asian dude get blown to smithereens by nitrous in Tokyo drift?! Wtf?!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Charlie Brooker looks very trampy in real life.


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> Has anyone seen the new fast and furious trailer? Didn't the Asian dude get blown to smithereens by nitrous in Tokyo drift?! Wtf?!


I think they brought all the films in a weird order, like Tokyo Drift is the last one, and the newer ones are the ones before tokyo :crazy: Maybe that'll explain why the blonde dude isn't in it. Or maybe im talking shite.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm exclusive enough. I also have cookies.


Cookies may work. If they are nice cookies.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Cookies may work. If they are nice cookies.


I have Maryland AND Smartie ones:no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I have Maryland AND Smartie ones:no1:


Ok, mate you are on the list.:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hello everybody, How is everyone? Work sucks!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hello everybody, How is everyone? Work sucks!!!


You're at work this early on a sunday ?? EURGH!!!

If I had the choice I wouldn't eve be up yet but gotta take the matriarch to work and I need the car

Was messing round with an automatic noise recognition voice recorder thingymajiggy lastnight to try and catch my cane (or anything else) at it during the night....shame my mic doesn't work :bash:

Trip into the loft for the old mic on a stick this afternoon


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> I should have asked you to give him a hug from me :flrt: Richie, here's a hug :grouphug:


Well thanks Manda thats very nice, but ssshh dont tell Matt hes bigger than me :help:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> Well thanks Manda thats very nice, but ssshh dont tell Matt hes bigger than me :help:


It's ok Richie, I don't mind, you have awesome frogs so just give me some of those pums and all will be forgotten:lol2:

How are you? Might have to get another viv off you before frog day btw, because if we are getting more fants, gunna have to quarantine them first. Then I can use the viv for more darts after:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It's ok Richie, I don't mind, you have awesome frogs so just give me some of those pums and all will be forgotten:lol2:
> 
> How are you? Might have to get another viv off you before frog day btw, because if we are getting more fants, gunna have to quarantine them first. Then I can use the viv for more darts after:2thumb:


oops he heard me :blush: :lol2:

Im good Matt thanks, yer no problem just let me know a few days before you want the viv. Ive booked my table at Frogday got to show support for the first one no matter what i think :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> oops he heard me :blush: :lol2:
> 
> Im good Matt thanks, yer no problem just let me know a few days before you want the viv. Ive booked my table at Frogday got to show support for the first one no matter what i think :2thumb:


Awesome and will do. Good news that you have a table there. I need to book my tickets as then I can get in early!!


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome and will do. Good news that you have a table there. I need to book my tickets as then I can get in early!!


Well if your definatly going then i would book tickets, like you say just to get in earlier. I dont think it will have the big queues of the shows because there being no reptiles and amphibians is only a small part but should be a good day anyway, and theres a few dartfrog breeders going from what i hear


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> Well if your definatly going then i would book tickets, like you say just to get in earlier. I dont think it will have the big queues of the shows because there being no reptiles and amphibians is only a small part but should be a good day anyway, and theres a few dartfrog breeders going from what i hear


Yeah I have heard there are a few going. I am going mainly for the fact that its the first time, but also as I can pick up plants, meet everyone, and also because shows are fun!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, Blue is still showing no signs of going into shed, but still won't eat and is very restless- I wonder if maybe he's just getting randy? Everything else is!:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

I asked this yesterday but it seemed to be overlooked. Has anyone seen these posts in the lizard and snake sections. It concerns all non native species. Apparently it's some pretty serious shite. If it happens...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/671751-invasive-non-native-species-policy.html


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> I asked this yesterday but it seemed to be overlooked. Has anyone seen these posts in the lizard and snake sections. It concerns all non native species. Apparently it's some pretty serious shite. If it happens...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/hobby-issues-information/671751-invasive-non-native-species-policy.html


Hi Jamie,

I did see this in snakes, wasn't 100% on the wording but from what I understand they have been trying to do this for years now but never can. It would be awful if it happened but I can't see it happening tbh.

Still useful knowing that it is happening and signing petitions if possible, as every signature will help our cause.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Similar things have been proposed before, but never passed- which is not to say we shouldn't be alert just in case! If anyone gets any new info, pass it on.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah I had a read through, and upuntil it mentioned it may be standardised throughout the EU I was relatively confident it wouldn't be a TOTAL disaster for the hobby (but a major bummer for certain parts) due to our rubbish weather.
Even our own species are in decline, and stuff like arborea can't survive our climate long enough to create a pocketed population so how the hell do they expect corn snakes etc to survive. Of course there are plenty species that could but those would not be banned as they're mostly from the EU anyway.


----------



## RhianB87

Manda, some new photos of the babies


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Manda, some new photos of the babies
> 
> image
> 
> image


But you are handling them, TOXINS!!!!! Dont you know you can NEVER handle them:whip:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But you are handling them, TOXINS!!!!! Dont you know you can NEVER handle them:whip:


But I like to stroke my froggies. They are all fluffy and fuzzy and cuddly :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> But I like to stroke my froggies. They are all fluffy and fuzzy and cuddly :flrt:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Manda, some new photos of the babies
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ooh they have grown loads actually haven't they! Considering they were absolutely minute when you got them, so cute! I wish frogs were big enough to cuddle, I love them. There was a frog pillow at Notcutts today, I wanted it so badly but it was a tenner and I have no money. I'll have to go back!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Ooh they have grown loads actually haven't they! Considering they were absolutely minute when you got them, so cute! I wish frogs were big enough to cuddle, I love them. There was a frog pillow at Notcutts today, I wanted it so badly but it was a tenner and I have no money. I'll have to go back!


Hehe Dave bought me a frog pyjama case years back- it lives on my bed. I don't actually wear PJs, but it comes in useful...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Ooh they have grown loads actually haven't they! Considering they were absolutely minute when you got them, so cute! I wish frogs were big enough to cuddle, I love them. There was a frog pillow at Notcutts today, I wanted it so badly but it was a tenner and I have no money. I'll have to go back!


Yeah they have. I cant wait till they can go in with the adults though!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe Dave bought me a frog pyjama case years back- it lives on my bed. I don't actually wear PJs, but it comes in useful...:whistling2:


OMG I want frog PJs! I don't think I'll ask what the case comes in useful for :lol2:



FallenAngel said:


> Yeah they have. I cant wait till they can go in with the adults though!


I bet, I'm like that with the special whites, they're growing but they're still not big enough to go in yet, plus I still don't know what that speckley stuff is on Jaws' head!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> But you are handling them, TOXINS!!!!! Dont you know you can NEVER handle them:whip:





FallenAngel said:


> But I like to stroke my froggies. They are all fluffy and fuzzy and cuddly :flrt:


 *Sigh*


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> *Sigh*


before you *sigh* you might want to have a look at the cane toad thread that has come up today. These comments were about that thread, not the previous one. That one had been forgotten about. 

I don't wanna argue with anyone on here so let's just forget about it!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> before you *sigh* you might want to have a look at the cane toad thread that has come up today. These comments were about that thread, not the previous one. That one had been forgotten about.
> 
> I don't wanna argue with anyone on here so let's just forget about it!


:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

So did anyone do anything nice for their mums today or was it bunches of flowers all round?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> So did anyone do anything nice for their mums today or was it bunches of flowers all round?


 F*ck! I need to phone mine, not seen her today.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got her some choc and a note book then my brother and I did a roast... Hopefully we won't die of food poisoning :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

I got my mum a card from funkypidgeon.com she loved it and I also got her made in dagenham dvd which she wanted. So:2thumb: for Jamie.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> F*ck! I need to phone mine, not seen her today.


LOL!

I went to Caroline's mums today. I don't really do mother's day, I'm a great son all year.


----------



## RhianB87

I got mine a box of chocolates. To hungover to take her out anywhere so taking her out somewhere on Wednesday I think


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL!
> 
> I went to Caroline's mums today. I don't really do mother's day, *I'm a great son all year.*


I'm sure!:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL!
> 
> I went to Caroline's mums today. I don't really do mother's day, I'm a great son all year.


In my defence I was working 5:45 - 5 today

and :lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Between me and my bruvva, I got my mum a box of chocolates, two dvds and this clock thing on a piece of wood (she loves stuff like that; all shabby chic).

Also we cooked her dinner of a three course meal.
Vegetable soup, followed by a salad with grilled chicken and halloumi cheese, followed by a chocolate ice cream sundae prepared by yours truly.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I got my mum a card and £15 of river island vouchers.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I got my mum a card and £15 of river island vouchers.


I HATE vouchers. When people get them for me I'm all 'thanks' n that, but it's like giving you money where you get no change and that you have to spend in a specific place.

I'm sure she was pleased though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I HATE vouchers. When people get them for me I'm all 'thanks' n that, but it's like giving you money where you get no change and that you have to spend in a specific place.
> 
> I'm sure she was pleased though.


Yeah she was, she likes that sort of thing. I thought, better to spend 15 on something like that rather than flowers that last 2 weeks.


----------



## ipreferaflan

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah she was, she likes that sort of thing. I thought, better to spend 15 on something like that rather than flowers that last 2 weeks.


Yeah, I think flowers suck too. If I was a girl I'd rather have a plant to keep on the windowsill.


----------



## _jake_

got my mum a ring, a huge floor lamp and a pair of lamp shades :lol: She wants to re-dec the living room.


----------



## manda88

I only got my mum flowers because that's what she asked for, it wasn't the standard bunch of flowers though, it was one of those hanging basket things and it was bloody expensive.

I've been so dumb already this morning, we're throwing a surprise retirement do tomorrow for someone at my work and I just basically shouted something out loud about it as the guy was walking past :lol2::lol2: he probably knows about it anyway cos one of our customers who always blabs about everything will have told him when he saw them last week. Meh.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well I managed to set-up my overnight noise recorder thingymajiggy on the pc.
It saved 657 noise clips from 1:30am til 10:45.
Not one was a croak or squeak !!!!
But apparently I snore...which I never knew about. 
Gonna do it again tonight with the mic boost down so I can hear properly and see whether it WAS me snoring or just a continuous bump in the night :lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Well I managed to set-up my overnight noise recorder thingymajiggy on the pc.
> It saved 657 noise clips from 1:30am til 10:45.
> Not one was a croak or squeak !!!!
> But apparently I snore...which I never knew about.
> Gonna do it again tonight with the mic boost down so I can hear properly and see whether it WAS me snoring or just a continuous bump in the night :lol2:


Haha brilliant idea! I'd like to do that but in my lounge where all the animals are, you'd hear Buddy and Retardo having competitions, and probably Tito as well because he's decided he's having another go and calling, he was in our bedroom for a week or so up until the weekend and he woke me up on at least a couple of occasions, his calling is so cute while it's quiet!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm so glad my white's don't call.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Haha brilliant idea! I'd like to do that but in my lounge where all the animals are, you'd hear Buddy and Retardo having competitions, and probably Tito as well because he's decided he's having another go and calling, he was in our bedroom for a week or so up until the weekend and he woke me up on at least a couple of occasions, his calling is so cute while it's quiet!


My milks have reverted back to glass running and have stopped croaking completely. I think they have been silent for about a week now but i still slept in the spare room just in case :lol2: i chanced it last night and slept back in my room and not a peep! The only thing that woke me up was excessive rustling from the whites tank I automatically know that one of them is trying to eat one of the leaves and surprise surprise there was chips with a mouthfull had to yank the leaf out as she was trying to swallow it! I'm worried that one of these days one of the leaves will just break off and they will end up swallowing it hopefully they would just poo it out!

I wonder why my milk frogs stopped? They were obsessed with their water dish for like 2 weeks! Glad it wasn't a constant thing! 

Maybe jazzy wont have to sell hers now :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm so glad my white's don't call.


My mum was shouting at me the other night and my whites started 'barking' at her they do it if my dad shouts too but not when I do it :lol2: They know who their mummy is :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My milk hasn't croaked for a few days now either! They aren't going anywhere I love them too much!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My mum was shouting at me the other night and my whites started 'barking' at her they do it if my dad shouts too but not when I do it :lol2: They know who their mummy is :flrt:


Haha. My leuc is still at it all day. Unfortunately it's the one I thought was female.


----------



## manda88

All the male frogs were having a wonderful time croaking away over the weekend, I heard the leucs once or twice yesterday, the little fant was buzzing away in his tank last night, I could hear Buddy and Retardo at god knows what time during the night, couldn't hear Tito though so he's not quite loud enough to get through the walls yet, I wonder if he was calling for Kachiri when he was separate from her or something.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just wait Manda, it will be non stop leuc calling very soon.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Afternoon, chaps. Back from the monkeys for lunch.
Threatened by the red-tailed guenon and the baby macaque already this morning.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Afternoon, chaps. Back from the monkeys for lunch.
> Threatened by the red-tailed guenon and the baby macaque already this morning.


YouTube - Macaque
:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I might go to Kew Gardens, haven't been for yeaaaaaaaars


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> YouTube - Macaque
> :lol2:


Nawhhhh. Cute as hell.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just wait Manda, it will be non stop leuc calling very soon.


Haha awesome, we can't figure out which is the one calling so we'll probably get a girl if we get any more. They only call in short bursts at the moment so by the time we go to look they've stopped!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I would be worried about adding a new frog into an established viv. As much as I'd love to add a sexed female territories seem to have already been sorted.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I would be worried about adding a new frog into an established viv. As much as I'd love to add a sexed female territories seem to have already been sorted.


Mental, our two hop around with each other quite a lot of the time, they both just go wherever they like and eat eat eat!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah mine do, one had an annoying habit of burying UNDER the water Just sitting there with back legs sticking out and head in the gravel!


----------



## ipreferaflan

Yoohoo bozos.
Spent the afternoon sawing branches off of trees for the capuchin to climb on.
Fun timez.


----------



## andaroo

ipreferaflan said:


> Yoohoo bozos.
> Spent the afternoon sawing branches off of trees for the capuchin to climb on.
> Fun timez.


get a paid job loser no one cares about ur silly little voluntary monkey fiddling. You come back on here after all this time trying to impress us with it? HA!


----------



## ipreferaflan

andaroo said:


> get a paid job loser no one cares about ur silly little voluntary monkey fiddling. You come back on here after all this time trying to impress us with it? HA!


They should be taking me on in the summerrrrrr. It's the most fun thing ever. I just laaaaave it.
Not trying to impress anyone.

and are you ever gonna leave this country you little bitch?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol @ 'monkey fiddling':lol2:

@Flanman: Does it look like it might become full-time, then? Awesome!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol @ 'monkey fiddling':lol2:
> 
> @Flanman: Does it look like it might become full-time, then? Awesome!:2thumb:


Yeah they need a fulltime keeper for the Summer and I think I'm the most suitable candidate at the moment.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah they need a fulltime keeper for the Summer and I think I'm the most suitable candidate at the moment.


Good luck with it then- sounds like great stuff- although in my case it would be a bit like looking after the boyf anyway...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Argh, thought I was feeling better about the whole being single thing, but now I'm having a 'relapse' of thinking about it all  I'm fed up. Still had no contact from him at all.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Ron Magpie said:


> Good luck with it then- sounds like great stuff- although in my case it would be a bit like looking after the boyf anyway...:whistling2:


haha if it is then I would get rid of him asap



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Argh, thought I was feeling better about the whole being single thing, but now I'm having a 'relapse' of thinking about it all  I'm fed up. Still had no contact from him at all.


My girlfriend broke up with me a couple of weeks ago. She's not talking to me either. I hate the way she can cope just fine when I feel like tearing my skin off.

skldgsahdfh

/flan being serious


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That's how I feel, he finished with me.. Will be 2 weeks on Friday  he's totally blocked me from his life like I never even existed! 2 years for it to end like this. Makes me angry because I don't even see what I did wrong! 'not supportive enough' I did everything until there was nothing more and it still wasn't good enough. He doesn't have a lot of friends... Well I only met one once in the whole 2 years! He doesn't do going out so is probably moping around his house crying into a cup of tea.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan, I know you told me recently but I cant remember which thread it was on. What website and which lites have you got as I am wanting to add more lighting to my tanks. Thanks


----------



## manda88

Fingers crossed for corn eggs today! She was really restless yesterday evening, moving around her tub loads, and she looks fit to burst, either that or she needs to do a huuuuge poo! Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be able to post some pics of some eggs!


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> That's how I feel, he finished with me.. Will be 2 weeks on Friday  he's totally blocked me from his life like I never even existed! 2 years for it to end like this. Makes me angry because I don't even see what I did wrong! 'not supportive enough' I did everything until there was nothing more and it still wasn't good enough. He doesn't have a lot of friends... Well I only met one once in the whole 2 years! He doesn't do going out so is probably moping around his house crying into a cup of tea.


maybe he's gay?


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> Fingers crossed for corn eggs today! She was really restless yesterday evening, moving around her tub loads, and she looks fit to burst, either that or she needs to do a huuuuge poo! Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be able to post some pics of some eggs!


i looked after a little candycane corn snake it ate 3 pinkies in one sitting :lol2:
i tried defrosting in the microwave and ended up cooking it omg the smell was delicious!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Fingers crossed for corn eggs today! She was really restless yesterday evening, moving around her tub loads, and she looks fit to burst, either that or she needs to do a huuuuge poo! Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be able to post some pics of some eggs!


Good good. Fingers X'd




andaroo said:


> i tried defrosting in the microwave and ended up cooking it omg the smell was delicious!


:lol2: I always leave them to defrost naturally for two hours(ish)



Well, I THINK I have a pair of Chubby Frogs, but haven't seen one since I uncovered him a few days ago, and now the females gone into hiding.

And to make things worse, the female (So have to presume the male too) has worms (nematodes)....so gotta order me some doodad and get em treated before I give them soil in their tank.

Also...for anyone interested in doing their own fecal testing etc, check out this PDF

http://www.cowlitzreptilerescuelab.org/resources/Fecal%20Exams.pdf


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Morgan, I know you told me recently but I cant remember which thread it was on. What website and which lites have you got as I am wanting to add more lighting to my tanks. Thanks


GroWell > Lightwave T5 Propagation Grow Lights

I'd have a look at the others aswell if you want something bigger.

My last one was delivered in 3 days.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Lightwave | T5 Fluorescent Grow Lights | T5 Fluorescent Tube Lighting

I want to set up something with this badboy. 8 T5s for £200? Oh I think so.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lightwave | T5 Fluorescent Grow Lights | T5 Fluorescent Tube Lighting
> 
> I want to set up something with this badboy. 8 T5s for £200? Oh I think so.


Thats insane, you would get some insane growth with those!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh yes!

Definitely check out hydroponics shops if you can. Much cheaper.


----------



## colinm

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lightwave | T5 Fluorescent Grow Lights | T5 Fluorescent Tube Lighting
> 
> I want to set up something with this badboy. 8 T5s for £200? Oh I think so.


Do they give off heat?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Definitely check out hydroponics shops if you can. Much cheaper.


Yeah will do, thanks. I have the lucky reptile t5 at the moment but I want some lighting for the front as this light only seems to light the back or the front depending where I have it, and then the moss will only grow well wherever the light is.


----------



## andaroo

i wonder how much more money we'd all have without pets?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

colinm said:


> Do they give off heat?


Yes. Less than CFL bulbs. I'd say it gives an increased viv temp of around 3 degrees.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah will do, thanks. I have the lucky reptile t5 at the moment but I want some lighting for the front as this light only seems to light the back or the front depending where I have it, and then the moss will only grow well wherever the light is.


I only grow stuff at the back :whistling2:


----------



## colinm

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes. Less than CFL bulbs. I'd say it gives an increased viv temp of around 3 degrees.


Thats good my T8 lights are getting very hot with their starters.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

colinm said:


> Thats good my T8 lights are getting very hot with their starters.


Is it the starters that get hot or the lights? Obvs these have the starters in the actual unit.

I'll take an accurate temp mesurement tonight.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> i looked after a little candycane corn snake it ate 3 pinkies in one sitting :lol2:
> i tried defrosting in the microwave and ended up cooking it omg the smell was delicious!


Good lord I bet it was full after that!! Was it a baby? Haha you learnt the hard way about putting them in the microwave! At least it didn't burst! :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

yeah it was a baby. The central american boa striked at me cos i was trying to direct its head through a carboard tube as it thought it would look funny.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> yeah it was a baby. The central american boa striked at me cos i was trying to direct its head through a carboard tube as it thought it would look funny.


Good.


----------



## jme2049

I think you've confused people in the snake section with your "royal" Morg.:lol2:
Nice pj's too:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have worse.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have worse.


I reckon mine could beat them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dinosaur pjs?


----------



## jme2049

No, a baa baa black sheep covered green onesie.:lol2:








I turned up at a mates when it was snowing wearing them while off it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hahahahahahaah that pic is a classic.


Eyes looking a bit wide! :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hahahahahahaah that pic is a classic.
> 
> 
> Eyes looking a bit wide! :whistling2:


Hahah I ain't saying nothing:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cracking up at my snake thread.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cracking up at my snake thread.


I just read it then. Rutters1983 and daisy :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Just read it....I can't get over how dumb some people are! :crazy:


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> No, a baa baa black sheep covered green onesie.:lol2:
> image
> I turned up at a mates when it was snowing wearing them while off it.


 
ha ha ha ha ha qulerty


----------



## stewie m

morgens snake thread is pretty funny i see earlyer


----------



## jme2049

Pizza & football tonight!!!

Cheers Stu!:2thumb:


Post 2000:grouphug:


----------



## furryjen

andaroo said:


> i looked after a little candycane corn snake it ate 3 pinkies in one sitting :lol2:
> i tried defrosting in the microwave and ended up cooking it omg the smell was delicious!


You clearly have never read the horror stories of defrosting in microwaves before. Enjoy that won't you!! the memory of that smell will stay with you forever!! 



manda88 said:


> Fingers crossed for corn eggs today! She was really restless yesterday evening, moving around her tub loads, and she looks fit to burst, either that or she needs to do a huuuuge poo! Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be able to post some pics of some eggs!


Yippeeeeeee can't wait for this although I'm sure you're going to explode with delight when they arrive!! please let me know if they're there when you get home!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Definitely check out hydroponics shops if you can. Much cheaper.


Matt - there's one in Southsea fo' sho' let me come if you go!



jme2049 said:


> No, a baa baa black sheep covered green onesie.:lol2:
> image
> I turned up at a mates when it was snowing wearing them while off it.


With a little Mary-jane eh?! :whistling2:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> With a little Mary-jane eh?! :whistling2:


Ssshhhhhh!:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Hahah I ain't saying nothing:whistling2:


Naughty :naughty:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Whacked out on goofballs.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Whacked out on goofballs.


Nah nothing like that, It was snowing I had a cold. The medicine made me trip, and that is a lollypop stick in my mouth. 

Honest:halo:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Nah nothing like that, It was snowing I had a cold. The medicine made me trip, and that is a lollypop stick in my mouth.
> 
> Honest:halo:


Uhuh...:whistling2:

Fab jimjams, though!:lol2:

On the defrosting front, I either get my mice out in the morning before I go to work, or warm them in a bowl of hot (from the tap) water for half an hour or so. Got visions of a microwave mouse exploding!:gasp:

Blue continues to be incredibly restless- I'm pretty sure he's actually managed to force the glass slide a couple of times- pretty definitely looking for a mate, I think.


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Fab jimjams, though!:lol2:


Glad you like them, my dad hates it when I wear them so I wear them alot to annoy him.:devil:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Glad you like them, my dad hates it when I wear them so I wear them alot to annoy him.:devil:


You look...erm... very sexy in them... :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

OMG what is going on with this section today?! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> You look...erm... very sexy in them... :lol2:


Why thank you my dear.:lol2:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> OMG what is going on with this section today?! :lol2:


I don't know but that bobo fella is a complete idiot. Although I think we all worked that out a few weeks back.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bring back ILT2.


----------



## richie.b

Never seen this many people viewing the amphibian section before, and mattanda missed it all :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My rack thread attracted them all, obviously!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> My rack thread attracted them all, obviously!


That explains it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> That explains it.


Obvs expected to some west london man boobage.


----------



## _jake_

I got to page three then it got deleted. Dammn.


----------



## richie.b

Yer and now the number viewing is back to normal, crazy whats got to happen to get people into the amphib section :bash:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I saw the first few posts from Bobo and just thought, what an idiot? what went on was there lots of people commenting on the thread, how many people were in phibs?


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I saw the first few posts from Bobo and just thought, what an idiot? what went on was there lots of people commenting on the thread, how many people were in phibs?


There were all sorts of strangers. I was nervous to say the least.


----------



## incrisis

Morgan Freeman said:


> My rack thread attracted them all, obviously!



I wanna see your rack ... :mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Never seen this many people viewing the amphibian section before, and mattanda missed it all :lol2:


I can't even find the words to describe how disappointed I am that i missed it :'( I was too busy playing pokemon! What went down? I saw the first couple of posts in the frog sex thread, reported it and then logged off! Biggest mistake ever.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

incrisis said:


> I wanna see your rack ... :mf_dribble:


:gasp:


----------



## incrisis

Morgan Freeman said:


> :gasp:


Tis ok, I was just passing through .. I will leave before I scare the natives .... :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I'm a boring.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I saw a little bit. WHAT HAPPENED?
I just thought he was a massive loser.

Been playing Kingdom Hearts all evening.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I can't even find the words to describe how disappointed I am that i missed it :'( I was too busy playing pokemon! What went down? I saw the first couple of posts in the frog sex thread, reported it and then logged off! Biggest mistake ever.


You didn't miss much, darlin, just Botboi1 coming up with his usual :censor: His block counsellor has their work cut out for sure...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

incrisis said:


> Tis ok, I was just passing through .. I will leave before I scare the natives .... :flrt:


They do scare rather easily.


----------



## incrisis

Morgan Freeman said:


> They do scare rather easily.


Which is why I stay out of the 'help' sections


----------



## RhianB87

We all got a bit scared because he has been a professional fighter since 16 :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

incrisis said:


> Tis ok, I was just passing through .. I will leave before I scare the natives .... :flrt:


We don't like change :blush: 


:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> You didn't miss much, darlin, just Botboi1 coming up with his usual :censor: His block counsellor has their work cut out for sure...:whistling2:


Oh dear! Sad little boy. I wonder if his girlfriend is either just mad or as stupid as he is.



FallenAngel said:


> We all got a bit scared because he has been a professional fighter since 16 :whistling2:


What?! Please tell me he started threatening people!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oh dear! Sad little boy. I wonder if his girlfriend is either just mad or as stupid as he is.
> 
> 
> 
> What?! Please tell me he started threatening people!


Lol sadly not but we got a life story telling us how he is to cool to post on here again. O he did say a mean thing about Ron though


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm so gutted I missed it.


----------



## andaroo

haha


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Lol sadly not but we got a life story telling us how he is to cool to post on here again. O he did say a mean thing about Ron though


Such a shame to lose such a valuable member of the forum...


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Lol sadly not but we got a life story telling us how he is to cool to post on here again. *O he did say a mean thing about Ron though*


Nothing he hasn't said before. I'm guessing he's got personal experience...


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> We all got a bit scared because he has been a professional fighter since 16 :whistling2:


Because he has no where else for his life to lead so he decided to turn violence into a 'career':no1:


----------



## detail3r

Just seen this thread in the invert section regarding proposed EU blacklists for certain Reptile / Amphibians / Inverts whom are deemed capable of surviving in the native environment and climate :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/671840-threat-hobby.html

Worrying times.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

:2thumb:Now know for definate that the leuc with a small black spot on his nose is male as he responds to leuc calls played on the comp. He is the slightly smaller of the two as well so I am hoping a male and a female is what I have as the other one wasn't calling back


----------



## _jake_

detail3r said:


> Just seen this thread in the invert section regarding proposed EU blacklists for certain Reptile / Amphibians / Inverts whom are deemed capable of surviving in the native environment and climate :
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/671840-threat-hobby.html
> 
> Worrying times.


Honestly, I can't imagine it being AS bad as everyone is making it out to be. Okay, some species may be placed on this blacklist, which in all honesty I believe is a good idea. We as a country (continent aswell, apparently) need to put our native wildlife before personal pets. Species like darts, leopard geckos, bearded dragons, royal pythons won't survive our winters and will defiently not breed so they'll be fine. It's the species like AGTF, garter snakes, corn snakes and pretty much all Central American and some Asian species that could have an extreme affect on our wildlife. It's all slow steps towards global warming, conservation ect ect ect. They aren't going to raid your homes and seize your corn snake, just wait for them to live their PET homes: victory:

If they do bring in this blacklist, it'll take decades for the species kept now to pass away, we'll just have to adapt to species that can be kept legally, which, most are actually recommended as beginner species and more are probably kept in the UK of those species, than all the ones being banned put together.
:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, I don't see it as a bad thing at all. The local envrionment is more important than people's desire to keep pets.


----------



## jme2049

Our native animals are under more of a threat from humans than of an invasive species IMO so I don't really understand it. Near me a big area of farm/woodland has just been given the green light to be turned into housing estates. It's bs.


----------



## detail3r

It all depends if its looked at in a focused way, country, by country (as the climates vary massively) - or a blanket ban applied to all countries one and the same.

I agree re: our local wildlife though.


----------



## stewie m

i hate plants


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> Our native animals are under more of a threat from humans than of an invasive species IMO so I don't really understand it. Near me a big area of farm/woodland has just been given the green light to be turned into housing estates. It's bs.


I strongly agree with this.

Although our native wildlife is certainly more important that our desire to keep pets, I don't think the pet trade has too strong a detrimental effect on the UK's wildlife. It would be unfair to include us in such a ban if the aim is to prevent species invasion in other European countries just because we're a part of the EU.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I strongly agree with this.
> 
> Although our native wildlife is certainly more important that our desire to keep pets, I don't think the pet trade has too strong a detrimental effect on the UK's wildlife. It would be unfair to include us in such a ban if the aim is to prevent species invasion in other European countries just because we're a part of the EU.


No it doesn't, but it's a preventative measure and given that our climate isn't that dissimilar to some nations in the EU I see the validity of a ban. Whether it's EU led or not.


----------



## manda88

If something like a corn snake was suddenly everywhere in the wild, I don't really get what difference it would make on top of having all our other native snakes anyway, surely it'd just be like having a few more grass snakes/adders plodding about? All they're going to do is eat mice, rats and birds probably, just like all the other snakes. What is it they're actually afraid of? It's not as if everyone's letting their snakes lose all of a sudden, yeah some go missing and some idiots do set them free when they're bored of them, but I reckon not many of them at all actually survive for a lengthy amount of time before they get killed by something or die from the weather/environment.


----------



## detail3r

Because they see non native species invasion on other continents don't want the same happening here - I mean can you say for sure that established corn snake populations would be an asset and not a detriment? I don't know - and it seems there is a very real chance that corns (amongst others) COULD become established over here.

I just hope a blanket blacklist isn't placed over every country one and the same (i.e. just because the Portugese climate is significantly warmer, it should not factor into the blacklist imposed in this country).


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Because they see non native species invasion on other continents don't want the same happening here - I mean can you say for sure that established corn snake populations would be an asset and not a detriment? I don't know - and it seems there is a very real chance that corns (amongst others) COULD become established over here.
> 
> I just hope a blanket blacklist isn't placed over every country one and the same (i.e. just because the Portugese climate is significantly warmer, it should not factor into the blacklist imposed in this country).


I don't think it would be an asset as such, cos I for one certainly wouldn't start purposely letting corns loose to become established in the wild, I can see why there'd be like a mass panic if it did happen, I just can't imagine that anything 'bad' _would _happen if it did. Having bloody great retics. afrocks and burms slithering down the street, on the other hand, I can see why they'd panic about that! :lol2: I still think it's silly that they're trying AGAIN to do all of this, I've not read loads on it but I gather they're basically doing this to all non-native species, so surely this would count with cats, dogs, hamsters, skunks, sugar gliders and whatever else? In my view, lizards and snakes are the least likely to cause any harm to the environment, considering we've already got a bunch of those in the wild anyway, just different species. Other animals like bird of prey'll keep the numbers down like they do with everything else too, so it's not as if we're suddenly going to be overrun with chameleons and fire bellied toads or anything in any hurry. To be honest, I would actually imagine that phibs would be the most harmful thing if any exotic species established here, all those toxins :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> If something like a corn snake was suddenly everywhere in the wild, I don't really get what difference it would make on top of having all our other native snakes anyway, surely it'd just be like having a few more grass snakes/adders plodding about? All they're going to do is eat mice, rats and birds probably, just like all the other snakes. What is it they're actually afraid of? It's not as if everyone's letting their snakes lose all of a sudden, yeah some go missing and some idiots do set them free when they're bored of them, but I reckon not many of them at all actually survive for a lengthy amount of time before they get killed by something or die from the weather/environment.


Species outcompete other species for food. Fill in environmetal niche. Evo 101.

We're talking about species that can survive in our environment.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Local birds are being outcompeted for food by larger parrots which have succesfully bred around west london, that's more than one species potentially being wiped out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I just hope a blanket blacklist isn't placed over every country one and the same (i.e. just because the Portugese climate is significantly warmer, it should not factor into the blacklist imposed in this country).


As do I, the devil is in the details.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Morgan Freeman said:


> No it doesn't, but it's a preventative measure and given that our climate isn't that dissimilar to some nations in the EU I see the validity of a ban. Whether it's EU led or not.


But it is extremely dissimilar to southern European countries. I just think that the time, effort and money could be spent protecting areas from habitat loss because that's a much bigger threat on our native species than whether we're keeping certain pets or not.



manda88 said:


> I don't think it would be an asset as such, cos I for one certainly wouldn't start purposely letting corns loose to become established in the wild, I can see why there'd be like a mass panic if it did happen, I just can't imagine that anything 'bad' _would _happen if it did. Having bloody great retics. afrocks and burms slithering down the street, on the other hand, I can see why they'd panic about that! :lol2: I still think it's silly that they're trying AGAIN to do all of this, I've not read loads on it but I gather they're basically doing this to all non-native species, so surely this would count with cats, dogs, hamsters, skunks, sugar gliders and whatever else? In my view, lizards and snakes are the least likely to cause any harm to the environment, considering we've already got a bunch of those in the wild anyway, just different species. Other animals like bird of prey'll keep the numbers down like they do with everything else too, so it's not as if we're suddenly going to be overrun with chameleons and fire bellied toads or anything in any hurry. To be honest, I would actually imagine that phibs would be the most harmful thing if any exotic species established here, all those toxins :gasp:


Nah, an established population of any species would have an incredible effect on the eco-system. Say for example, corns become established in the UK and they turn out to be better hunters than our own snakes, then the our native species will starve. It's what happened with the grey/red squirrel fiasco. Same family of animals but a massive effect on the reds' population.
I can certainly see why established populations of non-native species _would_ be a threat to the UK.


----------



## manda88

I didn't even think about that :S goes to show how small minded I am haha. Oh well, the chances of it happening I don't think are very likely considering this isn't the first time they've proposed doing this anyway. Silly EU. Although I'm pretty sure I remember hearing something about a county having some wild corns about??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> But it is extremely dissimilar to southern European countries. I just think that the time, effort and money could be spent protecting areas from habitat loss because that's a much bigger threat on our native species than whether we're keeping certain pets or not.


Well, every aspect needs to be looked at. Just because this law has been proposed, doesn't mean that habitat loss isn't also being considered. Although passing legislation that effects a few animal enthusiasts is going to be easier than pushing through restrictions on well financed housing developers.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well, every aspect needs to be looked at. Just because this law has been proposed, doesn't mean that habitat loss isn't also being considered. Although passing legislation that effects a few animal enthusiasts is going to be easier than pushing through restrictions on well financed housing developers.


Money talks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Money talks.


That and influence, yes.


----------



## ipreferaflan

manda88 said:


> I didn't even think about that :S goes to show how small minded I am haha. Oh well, the chances of it happening I don't think are very likely considering this isn't the first time they've proposed doing this anyway. Silly EU. Although I'm pretty sure I remember hearing something about a county having some wild corns about??


A county in the UK?



Morgan Freeman said:


> Well, every aspect needs to be looked at. Just because this law has been proposed, doesn't mean that habitat loss isn't also being considered. Although passing legislation that effects a few animal enthusiasts is going to be easier than pushing through restrictions on well financed housing developers.


I agree. That's why I'm cynical that banning certain types of animal from the pet trade is a necessary path to take in order to save our native wildlife.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

ipreferaflan said:


> I agree. That's why I'm cynical that banning certain types of animal from the pet trade is a necessary path to take in order to save our native wildlife.


Any proposed legislation needs looking at with a critical eye, the legislators have no concerns regarding upsetting keepers, so it's up to people to show the negative effects it may have. Why would they though? Their responsibility is protecting wildlife.


----------



## jme2049

There are corns over here in the wild. Somewhere down south. I can vaguely remember seeing it in a post somewhere.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> A county in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That's why I'm cynical that banning certain types of animal from the pet trade is a necessary path to take in order to save our native wildlife.


Yeah!



jme2049 said:


> There are corns over here in the wild. Somewhere down south. I can vaguely remember seeing it in a post somewhere.


I'm glad I wasn't just imagining it then :lol2: I swear it's Somerset.

Here's a story just for the sake of it, note the bit at the bottom about the weather...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/north_yorkshire/5082206.stm


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm glad I wasn't just imagining it then :lol2: I swear it's Somerset.
> 
> Here's a story just for the sake of it, note the bit at the bottom about the weather...
> 
> BBC NEWS | England | North Yorkshire | Corn snake found under car bonnet


I don't think it was Somerset. I think it may have been AlexM talking about it on a thread in amphibs so it may be Dorset.

Also they found a Alligator snapping turtle in Wales somewhere by Newport it was eating loads of duck
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/south_east/7014261.stm
There are loads of foreign species that could survive here. I would love to find salamanders here.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I don't think it was Somerset. I think it may have been AlexM talking about it on a thread in amphibs so it may be Dorset.
> 
> Also they found a Alligator snapping turtle in Wales somewhere by Newport it was eating loads of duck
> BBC NEWS | Wales | South East Wales | Park catches 2ft 'killer' turtle
> There are loads of foreign species that could survive here. I would love to find salamanders here.












That greedy son of a bitch.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> That greedy son of a bitch.


:lol2:
What's that he's eating? It looks like Chinese food x mexican foood?

I'm meant to be stripping the wallpaper in another bedroom for my mum but I've done 1 wall all day and I'm covered in crap and can't be bothered no more it's too hot.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fire sals could survive here, no piss. Possibly european green toads.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> What's that he's eating? It looks like Chinese food x mexican foood?
> 
> I'm meant to be stripping the wallpaper in another bedroom for my mum but I've done 1 wall all day and I'm covered in crap and can't be bothered no more it's too hot.


It's crispy duck! I decided to make a pic cos before you edited it it just said 'he ate a load of duck' or something and it made me laugh. You're right it's bloody boiling today, I was walking around town at lunch time with a hoodie on and I was baking!! Going horse riding later as well so I'm gonna overheat and die.


----------



## jme2049

Aaahhh I get it.:blush:
I want a duck as a pet.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a ginger goat.


----------



## manda88

I want a penguin.


----------



## detail3r

I have a ginger 'tache. True story.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just checked on my Rana trio and they've been busy again 
Two more clumps of spawn !!!

Except the dozy buggers did one lump on land :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I have a ginger 'tache. True story.


Pics or stfu.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pics or stfu.


It'd cause visual rape.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> If something like a corn snake was suddenly everywhere in the wild, I don't really get what difference it would make on top of having all our other native snakes anyway, surely it'd just be like having a few more grass snakes/adders plodding about? All they're going to do is eat mice, rats and birds probably, just like all the other snakes. What is it they're actually afraid of? It's not as if everyone's letting their snakes lose all of a sudden, yeah some go missing and some idiots do set them free when they're bored of them, but I reckon not many of them at all actually survive for a lengthy amount of time before they get killed by something or die from the weather/environment.


Yeah as Morgan and Harvey said it would have a massive affect on our native wildlife, especially our herps, which, are going into decline.


manda88 said:


> I don't think it would be an asset as such, cos I for one certainly wouldn't start purposely letting corns loose to become established in the wild, I can see why there'd be like a mass panic if it did happen, I just can't imagine that anything 'bad' _would _happen if it did. Having bloody great retics. afrocks and burms slithering down the street, on the other hand, I can see why they'd panic about that! :lol2: I still think it's silly that they're trying AGAIN to do all of this, I've not read loads on it but I gather they're basically doing this to all non-native species, so surely this would count with *cats, dogs, hamsters, skunks, sugar gliders and whatever else? In my view, lizards and snakes* are the least likely to cause any harm to the environment, considering we've already got a bunch of those in the wild anyway, just different species. Other animals like bird of prey'll keep the numbers down like they do with everything else too, so it's not as if we're suddenly going to be overrun with chameleons and fire bellied toads or anything in any hurry. To be honest, I would actually imagine that phibs would be the most harmful thing if any exotic species established here, all those toxins :gasp:


Those animals (cats/dogs) are relatively speaking a lot easier to control. It's already happening with strays and they aren't going to suddenly over-breed and outcompete our native fox, for example. Exotic animals like Pygmy hedgehogs of course wouldn't survive here. 

Reptiles, amphibians and insects is another ball game. People wont ring their local warden if they spot a 'escapee', they'll breed profilically, CAN survive, will outcompete our natives and just cause general havoc. I agree with it if im completely honest, we'll just have to adapt. What should be considered is country blacklists and not EU wide, as I'm certain a Corn wont survive in Norway.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Do corns naturally hibernate?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Do corns naturally hibernate?


I'm not sure if they hibernate or Brumate. Though in the US they can burrow down and survive through low temps and snow.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Anyone watching the game tonight, if so you are you supporting?

Man U to repeat 3 years ago, im hoping:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

I don't like football


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> I don't like football


Yeah, im not as bigger fan as I used to be after destroying my knee, so can no longer play. I still like keeping track of important games.

I am more of a formula1 fan. I like watching them.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah, im not as bigger fan as I used to be after destroying my knee, so can no longer play. I still like keeping track of important games.
> 
> I am more of a formula1 fan. I like watching them.


Big F1 fan here .... and WRC (which imo has the more talented drivers):2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> Big F1 fan here .... and WRC (which imo has the more talented drivers):2thumb:


Yes definetly agree with you there, the speeds and conditions that they drift around those corners is amazing, you have to have balls of steel, and amazing skill to do that. Would LOVE to be taken round a rally track by a rally driver. 

Who are you supporting in the F1?


----------



## stewie m

i like football and motorsport f1 dont really intreast me that much tho


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> i like football and motorsport f1 dont really intreast me that much tho


Surprises me, thought you would be a fan with liking all your cars.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I like PS2.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

ipreferaflan said:


> I like PS2.


LOSER!!! to be fair, I have a PS2 but i only use it to play DVD's, don't have time for gaming, i have better things to do. 

Hows the monkeys, have they accepted you as one of there own yet?:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Surprises me, thought you would be a fan with liking all your cars.


i like it it just dosnt intreast me as much as other motorsport i more wrc dtm la mans btcc the gt sieres to name a few 

but just like motorsport in genral really 

btcc and dtm at brands hatch cant wait will be going again 

hoping to go to the 6 hour la man at silverstone aswell


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like golf.


----------



## stewie m

only motorsport i dont like is drag racing and motor cross and any thing with boats unless its fishing


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yes definetly agree with you there, the speeds and conditions that they drift around those corners is amazing, you have to have balls of steel, and amazing skill to do that. Would LOVE to be taken round a rally track by a rally driver.
> 
> Who are you supporting in the F1?


It has to be Jenson Button - love the smooth progressive driving style, reminds me very much of a certain Jackie Stewart  - I have a feeling he won't be lifting anymore trophies though, whereas Hamilton seems to have more aggression and raw talent in him and the ability to adapt to the conditions better.

I cannot stand Vettel though.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> It has to be Jenson Button - love the smooth progressive driving style, reminds me very much of a certain Jackie Stewart  - I have a feeling he won't be lifting anymore trophies though, whereas Hamilton seems to have more aggression and raw talent in him and the ability to adapt to the conditions better.
> 
> I cannot stand Vettel though.


I hate Vettel and his smug atitude, also Alonso does my head in. Vettel is also the sort of driver that would crash out to cause someone to lose. also he is a cocky s**t. 

I like Hamilton, Jenson is a bit boring for me, he doesnt take risks like Hamilton and I like Hamiltons aggresize driving style.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I hate Vettel and his smug atitude, also Alonso does my head in. Vettel is also the sort of driver that would crash out to cause someone to lose. also he is a cocky s**t.
> 
> I like Hamilton, Jenson is a bit boring for me, he doesnt take risks like Hamilton and I like Hamiltons aggresize driving style.


I don't 'mind' Alonso - and tbh I think him, Hamilton and Vettel will be the only title contenders this year.


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Anyone watching the game tonight, if so you are you supporting?
> 
> Man U to repeat 3 years ago, im hoping:2thumb:


Yep and Chelsea 3-1. 

I like loads of sports. I used to play rugby for Cardiff U18s. Then gave up. I like watching football, I play 5aside . I like watching Ice hockey too. F1 is ok and moto gp.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jenson Button for me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> Yep and Chelsea 3-1.
> 
> I like loads of sports. I used to play rugby for Cardiff U18s. Then gave up. I like watching football, I play 5aside . I like watching Ice hockey too. F1 is ok and moto gp.


I played rugby, football and golf for my school, and golf for the local club. I can't do any of it now


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Jenson Button for me.


As much as i'd love to see him get the title - do you really think its feasible? He was off the pace all last season and isn't looking great this season either


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> Yep and *Chelsea 3-1*.
> 
> I like loads of sports. I used to play rugby for Cardiff U18s. Then gave up. I like watching football, I play 5aside . I like watching Ice hockey too. F1 is ok and moto gp.


Dont be silly, you wont be so lucky, you couldn't even beat stoke in the weekend, its going to be a close game but i think it will be Man U 1-0 or 2-1 but i will go with 1-0.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

detail3r said:


> I don't 'mind' Alonso - and tbh I think him, Hamilton and Vettel will be the only title contenders this year.


Yeah I dont think Webber is going to do too well this season, I do think it will be between these 3 would be good to have another 5 contender race all the way through again though. It was intresting.

What do you think of the KERS and also the spoiler system?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> As much as i'd love to see him get the title - do you really think its feasible? He was off the pace all last season and isn't looking great this season either


It's more I want him to win!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How hot is it today? I'm chilling on the balcony catching some sun!


----------



## stewie m

f1 not proper racing any more too meny computers on the cars bin them make it like it used to be


----------



## andaroo

i like frogs


----------



## andaroo

i think that disney pixar should make a animated movie with frogs as the characters, you know like finding nemo with all the different types of fish? The good guys can be a red eyes, a whites and a milk, and the big baddy can be a pacman frog:lol2:


----------



## andaroo

omg i just found this video its amazing

YouTube - Cat vs Dog

poor doggy what a ferocious pussy! :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Dont be silly, you wont be so lucky, you couldn't even beat stoke in the weekend, its going to be a close game but i think it will be Man U 1-0 or 2-1 but i will go with 1-0.


Hey don't you me! I'm a Cardiff city fan so a neutral here.
Looking good so far for United:devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> i think that disney pixar should make a animated movie with frogs as the characters, you know like finding nemo with all the different types of fish? The good guys can be a red eyes, a whites and a milk, and the big baddy can be a pacman frog:lol2:


I'd see it.


----------



## ipreferaflan

I'm gutted Yamamoto isn't back this year.


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm gutted Yamamoto isn't back this year.


What is this Yamamoto you speak of?:hmm:


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> i think that disney pixar should make a animated movie with frogs as the characters, you know like finding nemo with all the different types of fish? The good guys can be a red eyes, a whites and a milk, and the big baddy can be a pacman frog:lol2:


If they do all the little kiddies will want to have their own frog, which leads to lots of badly looked after frogs. 
When finding nemo came out people wanted clown fish, when ratatouille everyone brought rats then list goes on.


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I dont think Webber is going to do too well this season, I do think it will be between these 3 would be good to have another 5 contender race all the way through again though. It was intresting.
> 
> What do you think of the KERS and also the spoiler system?


I think they cheapen the race to be honest - and as for this 'fake' rain idea to liven up a race thats just ridiculous imo.

What alternatives to Manzanita branches do we have here in the UK?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> If they do all the little kiddies will want to have their own frog, which leads to lots of badly looked after frogs.
> When finding nemo came out people wanted clown fish, when ratatouille everyone brought rats then list goes on.


That's what I was gonna say, bloody kids :devil: You can guarantee that Rango is gonna see a big jump in the sale of chameleons, hopefully some parents will have a bit of sense and say no when their kids ask for one. However I would watch that film if someone made it! And it would encourage me to buy more frogs! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

An old school friend gave me a lift to work today, he's doing up an old school Mustang! JEALOUS.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> That's what I was gonna say, bloody kids :devil: You can guarantee that Rango is gonna see a big jump in the sale of chameleons, hopefully some parents will have a bit of sense and say no when their kids ask for one. However I would watch that film if someone made it! And it would encourage me to buy more frogs! :lol2:


I'm worried about the film HOP, I went to see it at the weekend with a fellow crazy bunny lady and we are concerned that lots of kids are going to want a 'cute fluffy easter bunny'  It annoys me actually!


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> If they do all the little kiddies will want to have their own frog, which leads to lots of badly looked after frogs.
> When finding nemo came out people wanted clown fish, when ratatouille everyone brought rats then list goes on.


And dont forget ninja turtles lakes all over Britain are full of terrapins because of it, i do like the sound of the film though :blush:


----------



## andaroo

FallenAngel said:


> If they do all the little kiddies will want to have their own frog, which leads to lots of badly looked after frogs.
> When finding nemo came out people wanted clown fish, when ratatouille everyone brought rats then list goes on.


i know but think of all the cool merchandise! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> An old school friend gave me a lift to work today, he's doing up an old school Mustang! JEALOUS.


What year?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> What year?


He did say, but I forgot 'doh' :bash:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> An old school friend gave me a lift to work today, he's doing up an old school Mustang! JEALOUS.


Screw the car, what does the friend look like?! Is he hot? Does he have potential? MARRY HIM!!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm worried about the film HOP, I went to see it at the weekend with a fellow crazy bunny lady and we are concerned that lots of kids are going to want a 'cute fluffy easter bunny'  It annoys me actually!


Precisely! You just know it! The thing that does my head in the most is the fact that parents are dumb enough to just go 'ok darling' and effectively waste their money on getting one, just for them to mistreat it and probably either die or get rehomed.



andaroo said:


> i know but think of all the cool merchandise! :mf_dribble:


MAKE THE FILM. I must have a cuddly whites! :flrt:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Screw the car, what does the friend look like?! Is he hot? Does he have potential? MARRY HIM!!


Unfortunatly no, and we have known eachother since pre school... he used to live across the road from me. Not boyfriend material :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Screw the car, what does the friend look like?! Is he hot? Does he have potential? MARRY HIM!!
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely! You just know it! The thing that does my head in the most is the fact that parents are dumb enough to just go 'ok darling' and effectively waste their money on getting one, just for them to mistreat it and probably either die or get rehomed.
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE THE FILM. I must have a cuddly whites! :flrt:


nah scew him u want the car i now i would


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> nah scew him u want the car i now i would


The car is deffinatly better :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The car is deffinatly better :lol2:


ditto :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: just lost some thing on ebay not happy as i lost it by 20p


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: just lost some thing on ebay not happy as i lost it by 20p


Hate it when that happens!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Hate it when that happens!


yeah it sucks


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jamie, hate to say I told you so.1-0. I should have put a bet on


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Jamie, hate to say I told you so.1-0. I should have put a bet on


Haha:notworthy:


----------



## manda88

Happy birthday Stewie! Up to anything nice to celebrate?


----------



## jme2049

Happy Birthday Hong Kong Stewie!!!!:cheers:


----------



## manda88

Tito has decided to prolapse yet again, first time since we had his poo tested so at least he went a couple of weeks without. I saw a mucousy poo in there yesterday so I bet he's caught the coccidia again from something in the tank, I'm going to go MAD. Time to rip everything out of the tank! Fantastic!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Tito has decided to prolapse yet again, first time since we had his poo tested so at least he went a couple of weeks without. I saw a mucousy poo in there yesterday so I bet he's caught the coccidia again from something in the tank, I'm going to go MAD. Time to rip everything out of the tank! Fantastic!


That sucks.:bash:



Anyone know how to empty and take a radiator off a wall?:lol2:
Something I should know being a 23 year old guy but strangely don't.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> That sucks.:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to empty and take a radiator off a wall?:lol2:
> Something I should know being a 23 year old guy but strangely don't.


We've decided we're going to change the substrate to coco panel for a while and see if it's because he's getting impacted, cos it only seems to happen when he's on Eco Earth, cos when he was in the tub with kitchen towel he was fine!
And I'm afraid I have no idea how to do the radiator thing, I would suggest you call someone out to do it rather than do it yourself in case something terrible happens!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> That sucks.:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to empty and take a radiator off a wall?:lol2:
> Something I should know being a 23 year old guy but strangely don't.


Turn one valve off to drain the water, it should be labelled. Make sure the other is closed so no more water can get in.

Once it's drained Unscrew the rad and lift it off, there will still be a little excess water in which will be manky as hell so be prepared. You'll need two spanners, one to hold the valve as you're twisting the nut off.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> That sucks.:bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to empty and take a radiator off a wall?:lol2:
> Something I should know being a 23 year old guy but strangely don't.


c4.....


----------



## stewie m

thanx jme and manda no idea what im doin to celebrate might have a couple beers later or some thing


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> We've decided we're going to change the substrate to coco panel for a while and see if it's because he's getting impacted, cos it only seems to happen when he's on Eco Earth, cos when he was in the tub with kitchen towel he was fine!
> And I'm afraid I have no idea how to do the radiator thing, I would suggest you call someone out to do it rather than do it yourself in case something terrible happens!


Us men never call out someone, as you found out when i snapped the hinge. We do everything ourselves. You should now that by now living with me!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to smash someone's face in.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Turn one valve off to drain the water, it should be labelled. Make sure the other is closed so no more water can get in.
> 
> Once it's drained Unscrew the rad and lift it off, there will still be a little excess water in which will be manky as hell so be prepared. You'll need two spanners, one to hold the valve as you're twisting the nut off.


Sounds too risky, think i'll leave it for me dad.



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Us men never call out someone, as you found out when i snapped the hinge. We do everything ourselves. You should now that by now living with me!!!


We NEVER call someone out. We just wait till someone who knows what they're doing to come and do it.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to smash someone's face in.


Do it!


----------



## furryjen

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Us men never call out someone, as you found out when i snapped the hinge. We do everything ourselves. You should now that by now living with me!!!


Haha I can't imagine you fixing things!! Don't get me wrong I'm sure you do and do it well, it's just weird!

I swear blokes have this gene in them of 'I must do it' until it gets so bad we actually HAVE to call a pro.... But mostly to be fair you are relatively useful. 
I rather like DIY I can change a fuse, wire a plug, build things and change the toilet seat!! :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to smash someone's face in.



Yer do it, anyone we know 

I can do most things when it comes to diy but that might be because ive spent 30 years in the building trade, it does help :2thumb:

Not in my house though dont get paid for that :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nah just bad day at the office. 2 hour meeting on a new process for WRITING CHEQUES.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah just bad day at the office. 2 hour meeting on a new process for WRITING CHEQUES.


Now that sounds like an absolutely riveting day! :zzz::zzz:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Love accounting.


----------



## stewie m

hmmmmm intresting very intresting indeed


----------



## jme2049

I went out lastnight to a place in Cardiff called Gassy Jacks £1.25 a pint!:gasp:
I fu:censor:ing love students:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Still no FREAKIN' eggs. I HATE WAITING! Arrrrrggggghhhh! I really wish I wasn't so impatient.


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Still no FREAKIN' eggs. I HATE WAITING! Arrrrrggggghhhh! I really wish I wasn't so impatient.


They will come, prob when you're least expecting it, at least you can be there over the weekend and maybe it will happen then 

I will say though, just be glad you're able to have more on top of your already fairly large menagerie, I've still got to wait for the eggs to be laid and hope like hell that there is a little bee growing away in there for me..... thats harder to wait for especially after not having increased my collection for 6 months now.....


get your violins out kids


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bloody hell. So close to quitting this morning.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bloody hell. So close to quitting this morning.


skive a half day? that might make things better? least then you can be outside and soak up some sun


----------



## manda88

Anyone up to anything nice over the weekend? We're probably going to pop down to Surrey Pet Supplies for their creepy critters day, and will take Matt's niece with us, she loves the frogs and snakes so she'll probably enjoy it as much as we will!


----------



## _jake_

Wooop finally last day of college for the term. Just got back a while ago, and my teacher told me she gave me distinction on my assignment; I went for pass  So jakes a brainbox. 

Talking about being patient, not sure if any of you remember but I was told I couldn't do Level3 extended health as level2 animal care isn't related GAH considering I was put on this course  So im waiting for a letter to say I got in as I went for it anyway.

This break im going here - Days Out in Bristol, Noah's Ark Zoo Farm Bristol, Bristol zoo much better than Bristol Zoo as the only big things they have is lions  i've never saw a giraffe or tigers before


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Wooop finally last day of college for the term. Just got back a while ago, and my teacher told me she gave me distinction on my assignment; I went for pass  So jakes a brainbox.
> 
> Talking about being patient, not sure if any of you remember but I was told I couldn't do Level3 extended health as level2 animal care isn't related GAH considering I was put on this course  So im waiting for a letter to say I got in as I went for it anyway.
> 
> This break im going here - Days Out in Bristol, Noah's Ark Zoo Farm Bristol, Bristol zoo much better than Bristol Zoo as the only big things they have is lions  i've never saw a giraffe or tigers before


I wanna go! Nice one getting a distinction too, I wish I'd tried a bit more when I was at college, I got a pass but that's because I couldn't be bothered to do any better than that! I can't believe you've never seen tigers before, they're beyond awesome, one of my favourite animals ever! Don't forget your camera! The venomous snake show looks cool.


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> Wooop finally last day of college for the term. Just got back a while ago, and my teacher told me she gave me distinction on my assignment; I went for pass  So jakes a brainbox.
> 
> Well done!!
> 
> Talking about being patient, not sure if any of you remember but I was told I couldn't do Level3 extended health as level2 animal care isn't related GAH considering I was put on this course  So im waiting for a letter to say I got in as I went for it anyway.
> 
> This break im going here - Days Out in Bristol, Noah's Ark Zoo Farm Bristol, Bristol zoo much better than Bristol Zoo as the only big things they have is lions  *i've never saw a giraffe or tigers before *


Ohhhh Jakey!!!! you poor thing, you need to get yourself to a REAL zoo and sharpish!!!!

I'm going to the 'zoo' tomorrow, one in Hertfordshire (Paradise something or other) I'm only interested in the big cats and reptile house as they're the interesting animals there!!! I love me a giraffe but they don't have them  or many others actually it would seem! And they call themselves a zoo!! :bash:


----------



## furryjen

oh and my well done is in your quote bit I didn't just ignore that.....


----------



## andaroo

i went to a zoo that had giraffe were u can go inside their massive stables. One was licking the wall for 20 minutes


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I wanna go! Nice one getting a distinction too, I wish I'd tried a bit more when I was at college, I got a pass but that's because I couldn't be bothered to do any better than that! I can't believe you've never seen tigers before, they're beyond awesome, one of my favourite animals ever! Don't forget your camera! The venomous snake show looks cool.


I'm more than capable to get a double distinction, I just CBA. What's the point in working my butt off to do something that I really dont want to do, only good thing about the course is I get to hold snakkkies:flrt: Why they didn't just let me do Health in the first place is beyond me. I'm planning on getting distinctions in everything if I get onto Level3, higher my chances of getting into uni later.

I went to longleat when I was about 4/5 when my parents were married, long time agooo. I'll defiently take my camera 




furryjen said:


> Ohhhh Jakey!!!! you poor thing, you need to get yourself to a REAL zoo and sharpish!!!!
> 
> I'm going to the 'zoo' tomorrow, one in Hertfordshire (Paradise something or other) I'm only interested in the big cats and reptile house as they're the interesting animals there!!! I love me a giraffe but they don't have them  or many others actually it would seem! And they call themselves a zoo!! :bash:


Thanks for the Well done :2thumb:

You neeeeeeed to get piccies, steal Amandas camera if her's is better:Na_Na_Na_Na:



andaroo said:


> i went to a zoo that had giraffe were u can go inside their massive stables. One was licking the wall for 20 minutes


No, that was you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've fed Giraffes. I like them.

Probably going for some sun action somwhere on Sat.


----------



## jme2049

Not much planned, picking up my aquarium, do a little work on an empty exo I have and going for a bike ride Sunday.
Definitely hitting the pub later.

Oh and also going to try and find out why there is anal beads in my fridge...


P.S. Well done Jake!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Not much planned, picking up my aquarium, do a little work on an empty exo I have and going for a bike ride Sunday.
> Definitely hitting the pub later.
> 
> Oh and also going to try and find out why there is anal beads in my fridge...
> 
> 
> P.S. Well done Jake!


:no1::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Thanks dude


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm more than capable to get a double distinction, I just CBA. What's the point in working my butt off to do something that I really dont want to do, only good thing about the course is I get to hold snakkkies:flrt: Why they didn't just let me do Health in the first place is beyond me. I'm planning on getting distinctions in everything if I get onto Level3, higher my chances of getting into uni later.
> 
> I went to longleat when I was about 4/5 when my parents were married, long time agooo. I'll defiently take my camera
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Well done :2thumb:
> 
> You neeeeeeed to get piccies, *steal Amandas camera* if her's is better:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> No, that was you.


Like f**k! :lol2:



jme2049 said:


> Not much planned, picking up my aquarium, do a little work on an empty exo I have and going for a bike ride Sunday.
> Definitely hitting the pub later.
> 
> *Oh and also going to try and find out why there is anal beads in my fridge...*
> 
> 
> P.S. Well done Jake!


Your status about that was HILARIOUS!


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Oh and also going to try and find out why there is anal beads in my fridge...


Mand showed me that on fb after laughing her ass off. wtf. do you live with mates? please god tell me there are no 'dark areas' on them or poo nuggets in your fridge......


----------



## _jake_

Sorry about my sig, Jamie :lol:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Mand showed me that on fb after laughing her ass off. wtf. do you live with mates? please god tell me there are no 'dark areas' on them or poo nuggets in your fridge......


Nope with my parents. They're pretty clean.



_jake_ said:


> Sorry about my sig, Jamie :lol:


Yeah I've been quoted in a sig!!!! It's taken 2000 posts and I've finally reached my goal.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Took me 17,000


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Nope with my parents. They're pretty clean.



I'm gonna throw it out there that clearly not since there are ANAL BEADS in your fridge!!!!! I'd run away!!!!! fast!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Took me 17,000


I remember the good old days when you sig quoted me with what I said about whales and their willies :flrt:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> I'm gonna throw it out there that clearly not since there are ANAL BEADS in your fridge!!!!! I'd run away!!!!! fast!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol They're not really anal beads. It's like some knobbly pink plastic ring thing, which at 1st glance when hungover/still slightly drunk this morning looked like a sex toy.:lol2:

That would be one awkward conversation with the parents if they were.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Took me 17,000


Who quoted you and what was said?



manda88 said:


> I remember the good old days when you sig quoted me with what I said about whales and their willies :flrt:


What did you say about whales and their willies?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Something in fishkeeping can't remember


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Who quoted you and what was said?
> 
> 
> What did you say about whales and their willies?


 


manda88 said:


> Never heard of either of them! All I know is that their balls weigh a tonne each and that their willies wave around like wavey things to try and rape other whales. It's gross!


 
: victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Oi email me back, I asked you if Jo is still coming over?


----------



## jme2049

:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

whey!!! 5 mins then i can go home!! 30 mins early.


----------



## detail3r

Too hot today.


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> Too hot today.


:gasp: NO!! :whip: never utter those words!! It's bloody LOVELY! 
You may only claim that when it's at least 35 degrees!! You old man! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

Turns out the sex toy was some sort of baby teething thing which my brother left. Why it's in the fridge I still don't know.


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> lol They're not really anal beads. It's like some knobbly pink plastic ring thing, which at 1st glance when hungover/still slightly drunk this morning looked like a sex toy.:lol2:
> 
> That would be one awkward conversation with the parents if they were.


Oh how I would howl with laughter (obv not the case if it were my own parents... Bleurgh) but you do now make it sound like a cock ring that's on chill :lol2:

What actually IS the offending item?!


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> :gasp: NO!! :whip: never utter those words!! It's bloody LOVELY!
> You may only claim that when it's at least 35 degrees!! You old man! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It was 23 C in the car earlier - TOO hot 

I prefer it in the 10 - 18 C range!

Old - Pah! I'm 27 and got ID'd yet again earlier:notworthy:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> What actually IS the offending item?!


Post before this


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> It was 23 C in the car earlier - TOO hot
> 
> I prefer it in the 10 - 18 C range!
> 
> Old - Pah! I'm 27 and got ID'd yet again earlier:notworthy:


Alright you can have that one, being in a hot car sucks.

I'm 26 and still get id'd too so yay for us youngish looking oldies :2thumb:


----------



## furryjen

Ohhh! Well that would have been my next guess :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> Alright you can have that one, being in a hot car sucks.
> 
> I'm 26 and still get id'd too so yay for us youngish looking oldies :2thumb:


I've spent the entire day with the blackout curtains drawn, COD on and watching the frogs. Perfect solution to a summers day:2thumb:

I ID'd a lady at work a few weeks back who was 37. Lol.


----------



## furryjen

detail3r said:


> I've spent the entire day with the blackout curtains drawn, COD on and watching the frogs. Perfect solution to a summers day:2thumb:
> 
> I ID'd a lady at work a few weeks back who was 37. Lol.


Erm.... Not yet I think I'll go with :hmm:

I hope she was delighted!!


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> Erm.... Not yet I think I'll go with :hmm:
> 
> I hope she was delighted!!


Less delighted more annoyed - as she had to return with ID:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hot weather = Nightmare for keeping animals. My darts hit 82F today.

Hot weather = Awesome for outsideness. Plus the heat is very good for mah ills. I like it 30-32c.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I'm 27, and I've only been ID'd twice that I can remember. Once when I was 13 and once at 15. Bouncers had a good laugh at my fake ID when I was 15 :lol2:
Sucks to be me tho...I've looked 30 since I was in my teens, and having a goatee doesn't help apparently.

Bit worried about my male chubby 
Hasn't ate anything since I got him 9 days ago !! Tried him with a waxie just now, covered him back over and looked back a cpla mins later and he's curled up in a defensive pose, head tucked in and puffed up like a football :lol2:
BUT the main problem is the fem has worms, so I've ordered some Pancur, 
but its gonna be no use to the male if he won't eat !! 
Female is eating anything I offer...and she even comes out on a night to have a look into my room and a splash in the waterbowl.

Also, Manda, how long did your Pancur take to arrive from DF ? 
(Gonna look back through this thread but might take a week )


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hot weather = Nightmare for keeping animals. My darts hit 82F today.


Really? What was the max ambient temp recorded? 

Ambient room temp here was 22.1 C, the vivs never went above the 25 C preset on the stats.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Really? What was the max ambient temp recorded?
> 
> Ambient room temp here was 22.1 C, the vivs never went above the 25 C preset on the stats.


82 was the max.

This was in the highest viv though.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Also, Manda, how long did your Pancur take to arrive from DF ?
> (Gonna look back through this thread but might take a week )


It took a week or so but he'd just come back from Hamm so had loads of orders to get through, so if you order it on Monday I'd imagine you'd have it by the weekend.


----------



## detail3r

Mclaren are a lot closer to Red Bull then I expected:no1:


----------



## RhianB87

I saw puppies being born last night! It was amazing!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I saw puppies being born last night! It was amazing!


I used to love it when my cat had kittens. :flrt: She wasn't the greatest mother in the world, though, the male ended up looking after them, most of the time.

We're off to Leeds Castle in a bit- fab place. We've got the years membership thing, but we don't go nearly as much as we should.

Oh, and Jen: I'm glad you can't see in *my* fridge...:whistling2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Ron Magpie said:


> I used to love it when my cat had kittens. :flrt: She wasn't the greatest mother in the world, though, the male ended up looking after them, most of the time.
> 
> We're off to Leeds Castle in a bit- fab place. We've got the years membership thing, but we don't go nearly as much as we should.
> 
> Oh, and Jen: I'm glad you can't see in *my* fridge...:whistling2:


Have a great day at Leeds Castle - brilliant place. Last time we went the aviarys were good.

I imagine it might well be hot and crowded though!


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> I saw puppies being born last night! It was amazing!


It's very slimy isn't it:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stephen P said:


> Have a great day at Leeds Castle - brilliant place. Last time we went the aviarys were good.
> 
> I imagine it might well be hot and crowded though!


It was pretty busy, but not too hot. The aviaries are still good, and the Maze is still as annoying lol! With all the Spring flowers it was stunningly beautiful:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Went to Burnham Beeches today. Was great, lots of pheasants and blue tits.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Went to Burnham Beeches today. Was great, lots of pheasants and blue tits.


Sounds good. What is it, a nature reserve?


----------



## detail3r

£56 for granulated xaxim alone! Ouch.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Sounds good. What is it, a nature reserve?


Part of it is. They have SEVEN cows. It's just a beech woodland with a few nice heathland fields.


----------



## REDDEV1L

EEK

Just posted in SNAKES!!!! Argh



Morgan Freeman said:


> Went to Burnham Beeches today. Was great, lots of pheasants and blue tits.


What did ya nick then ? Any nice stones ?? :lol2:
(Shh...gotta be careful about nature reserves....you're breaking the law if you leave with even some mud on yer wellies!)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

REDDEV1L said:


> EEK
> 
> Just posted in SNAKES!!!! Argh
> 
> 
> 
> What did ya nick then ? Any nice stones ?? :lol2:
> (Shh...gotta be careful about nature reserves....you're breaking the law if you leave with even some mud on yer wellies!)


I'll nick anything :whistling2:

Just some leaf litter, was looking for nice branches but nothing I liked.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Heidfeld get the F*** out the way of Hamilton. Vettel crash out. Stupid Renault:whip:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Heidfeld get the F*** out the way of Hamilton. Vettel crash out. Stupid Renault:whip:


I'm watching it too:lol2: Put it on and my baby niece is in a trans watching it.:2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> I'm watching it too:lol2: Put it on and my baby niece is in a trans watching it.:2thumb:


Its a brilliant race so far. I am at work watching it and my level is work is probably way down, haha.

Come on Hamilton. He is reeling Vettel in!!!!


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its a brilliant race so far. I am at work watching it and my level is work is probably way down, haha.
> 
> Come on Hamilton. He is reeling Vettel in!!!!


:lol2:
Vettels slowing down they're all gaining on him.
Did you just here the team radio? Hamiltons going for it.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> Vettels slowing down they're all gaining on him.
> Did you just here the team radio? Hamiltons going for it.


Yeah I did and KERS is broken on Vettel's car wohoo, 30 extra KG,s of weight for nothing!!!!. 

What a race. Lets hope for a 1 2 finsh for Ham and But:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Not convinced my corn's shed was a pre-lay shed anymore, I only thought it was because she shed twice in 4-5 weeks, but now the male is in shed and he only shed 4 weeks ago! Confuuuused!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Well Alonso screwed Hamiltons chance by hitting the back of him. Now down to Seventh. At least Jenson is second.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Not convinced my corn's shed was a pre-lay shed anymore, I only thought it was because she shed twice in 4-5 weeks, but now the male is in shed and he only shed 4 weeks ago! Confuuuused!


Might have to re-pair them, what a pain!!


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well Alonso screwed Hamiltons chance by hitting the back of him. Now down to Seventh. At least Jenson is second.


This is a mad race. Vettels got it. Did you just see Petrov? That could of been alot worse. Nuts!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> This is a mad race. Vettels got it. Did you just see Petrov? That could of been alot worse. Nuts!


Yeah it was quite a flight, cant believe it shoved the steering column out.

Button did well. Feel for Hamilton, after that tyre change he just lost it.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Not convinced my corn's shed was a pre-lay shed anymore, I only thought it was because she shed twice in 4-5 weeks, but now the male is in shed and he only shed 4 weeks ago! Confuuuused!


Aww

Maddie shed the other day, after just under 8 weeks !! (She shed 3 days after eating, which is unusual...she normally would've skipped that feed)

She's also put on 5.9g in 3 1/2 weeks (From 23 to 28.9, so 20-odd % bodyweight) so feeding a fuzz every 5 days is working a charm :2thumb:
She's also 21" now.

As per my flop thread in snake pictures, she's getting lighter every shed...whereas I thought anery got darker....oh well....so much to learn


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Might have to re-pair them, what a pain!!


Well apparently they have a post ovulation shed as well as a pre lay shed so we'll have to wait and see. She's not hideously late even if it was pre lay, cos if it is then she's gone through the whole process really quickly, we'll have to wait and see! She's so fat and moody I'd find it hard to believe if she's not gravid.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FINAL DAY OF THE MASTERS OMFG!

Going to shave my head again bai.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Well apparently they have a post ovulation shed as well as a pre lay shed so we'll have to wait and see. She's not hideously late even if it was pre lay, cos if it is then she's gone through the whole process really quickly, we'll have to wait and see! She's so fat and moody I'd find it hard to believe if she's not gravid.


Well we will see, I will be gutted if she isn't just as long as we get some this year then it's all good.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Aww
> 
> Maddie shed the other day, after just under 8 weeks !! (She shed 3 days after eating, which is unusual...she normally would've skipped that feed)
> 
> She's also put on 5.9g in 3 1/2 weeks (From 23 to 28.9, so 20-odd % bodyweight) so feeding a fuzz every 5 days is working a charm :2thumb:
> She's also 21" now.
> 
> As per my flop thread in snake pictures, she's getting lighter every shed...whereas I thought anery got darker....oh well....so much to learn


Yeah my anery caramel motley has completely changed from when he was tiny, he used to be jet black but now he's light grey and so cute! Most aneries get lighter but some keep quite a lot of the black on their saddles, or just turn brown. Maddie is looking gorgeous!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well we will see, I will be gutted if she isn't just as long as we get some this year then it's all good.


Well it's not the end of the world if she isn't, the corn breeding season isn't anywhere near over so we can just repair them if we want to!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Can you get a small rat weaner and a large rat weaner out please manda?


----------



## manda88

Nope.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Thanks.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hamilton and Alonso have both been given a twenty second time penalty for the crash. So now Hamilton is in 8th place for the Malaysian grand prix.


----------



## ipreferaflan

Aite twazzocks?
I'm going up a river on a little inflatable dinghy this evening.
YOU JELLY?


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Aite twazzocks?
> I'm going up a river on a little inflatable dinghy this evening.
> YOU JELLY?


I done that before. I was drunk and ended up swimming in the river. Fun times!.
I'm definitely doing Bestival now. Me and 3 mates are ordering the tickets next week doing the payment plan. I'm taking 2 outfits 1 will be a dinosaur the other a solitary sperm.


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> Aite twazzocks?
> I'm going up a river on a little inflatable dinghy this evening.
> YOU JELLY?


That sounds well fun!! 



jme2049 said:


> I done that before. I was drunk and ended up swimming in the river. Fun times!.
> I'm definitely doing Bestival now. Me and 3 mates are ordering the tickets next week doing the payment plan. I'm taking 2 outfits 1 will be a dinosaur the other a solitary sperm.


:lol2::lol2: get pictures. This I must see


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> :lol2::lol2: get pictures. This I must see


I need to make them somehow :hmm:. We're also thinking of making easter island head costumes.

Just done a quick search and sperm and dinosaur costumes are readily available online. YEY!!!


----------



## furryjen

Have any of you ever been to Paradise Wildlife Park in Hertfordshire? I went yesterday and it was a really fun day out!! We got the OH's parents a meerkat experience each for their 60ths and it was really good they're so cute!! (the meerkats) 
The reptile house was a bit of a let down though, only had a few an alligator, some anacondas, a couple of boas, a bullfrog, a blue tongued skink and some teeny baby golden tree frogs. 

Boys what's your alcohol self restraint like? Do you have any or do you just drink and drink til you throw up? Random I know but I'm intrigued to see how old people are before they start to actually think about when they have had enough!!
Last night I earned hero gf status by clearing up projectile vomit, unblocking an overflowing toilet and not even getting angry about it! Mainly I think this was down to being in a minor panic as my worst nightmare was actually being lived at this point!! 

Now the all important question, what do I demand for having provided this wonderfulness...... :lol2:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> I need to make them somehow :hmm:. We're also thinking of making easter island head costumes.
> 
> Just done a quick search and sperm and dinosaur costumes are readily available online. YEY!!!


Woo hoo! 

Erm, what's an Easter island head costume when it's at home? Am I being especially thick? :crazy:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Boys what's your alcohol self restraint like? Do you have any or do you just drink and drink til you throw up? Random I know but I'm intrigued to see how old people are before they start to actually think about when they have had enough!!
> Last night I earned hero gf status by clearing up projectile vomit, unblocking an overflowing toilet and not even getting angry about it! Mainly I think this was down to being in a minor panic as my worst nightmare was actually being lived at this point!!
> 
> Now the all important question, what do I demand for having provided this wonderfulness...... :lol2:


It depends what I've got planned for the following day. If I'm having a couple and have no plans I'm usually 1st in the taxi on the way into town, but If I have plans I'll have a bottle or 2 and chill. If I don't want to drink when I'm with the boys I wont. Also the occasion matters alot.

Well done for clearing up the vomit. You should of left it for your bf to clean up as punishment for being so drunk.
As a reward a lovely takeaway, Indian perhaps? mmmmmmmm


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Erm, what's an Easter island head costume when it's at home? Am I being especially thick? :crazy:


The giant heads on the island.








Like this made out of papier mache. Imagine a load of giant heads head banging!:lol2:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> It depends what I've got planned for the following day. If I'm having a couple and have no plans I'm usually 1st in the taxi on the way into town, but If I have plans I'll have a bottle or 2 and chill. If I don't want to drink when I'm with the boys I wont. Also the occasion matters alot.
> 
> Well done for clearing up the vomit. You should of left it for your bf to clean up as punishment for being so drunk.
> As a reward a lovely takeaway, Indian perhaps? mmmmmmmm


You're right I should have but I hate it so much I had to get rid of it all before it ruined anything! 

I just suggested the Indian idea to him and he said I can if I like it's the least he can do for last night! Score! Wonder what else I can gain from it! :lol2:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> The giant heads on the island.image
> Like this made out of papier mache. Imagine a load of giant heads head banging!:lol2:


DO IT! That would be quality!


----------



## furryjen

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, and Jen: I'm glad you can't see in *my* fridge...:whistling2:


:lol2: I'm ok with friends and what not cos I can detach myself from it it's when parents become involved that it's MUCH harder to deal with! You just don't want to know that sort of thing!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Got given a free macro lens today *dance*


----------



## detail3r

One of the Vanzolinii has started calling already


----------



## _jake_

Wooo I've managed to blag a computer for my bedroom  Just gotta wait a few weeks until I can go get a internet adapter


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Wooo I've managed to blag a computer for my bedroom  Just gotta wait a few weeks until I can go get a internet adapter


I have a bt home hub thing I'm not using anymore.


----------



## _jake_

I'm not sure what that is lol. What I need is one of those things that look like a USB memory stick? Mum just got me some new trainers so said I gotta wait  Though I'd rather have the trainers haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Back at work- Deep Joy...

Blue is still refusing food, and he's really crabby, doing his 'rattlesnake' impression whenever my hand gets near him and bluffing at going for a bite- all usual pre-shed behaviour. But he's really restless, as well, and keeps trying to get out of the tank, which he never does when he's shedding- just hides away and sulks. I can only think it must be breeding-season behaviour. I think I'll give him another week or so before I try and feed him again- maybe hunger will outweigh randyness!:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Look what i've got coming soon....










:lol2::lol2::lol2:

One or two for my triops and the rest for the ADF's / rearing tank

Also...My first pachnoda beetle 'hatched' lastnight....then promptly dissapeared and even after a rummage through the leaflitter, hasn't been seen since. (Probably miffed there wasn't any banana in there for it)

Bought me a venus fly trap yesterday too....Should catch some stray FF's (or wild ones which have turned up as of yesterday)
Gotta repot it tho, we put it in an ex bonsai tree pot but they like deep pots and need nutrient poor soil (Cocofibre should suit yeah?)


----------



## _jake_

REDDEV1L said:


> Look what i've got coming soon....
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> One or two for my triops and the rest for the ADF's / rearing tank
> 
> Also...My first pachnoda beetle 'hatched' lastnight....then promptly dissapeared and even after a rummage through the leaflitter, hasn't been seen since. (Probably miffed there wasn't any banana in there for it)


I hope you done your research for such a advance plant species:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Look what i've got coming soon....
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Morgan is going to be *so* jealous! Will you teach them tricks?


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2:

Ooh don't worry Jake, I've kept these for years...
Learnt the hard way not to wash em with hot water...It turns brown and falls apart and clogs your filters...LOL

Not too sure bout the tricks tho.... Although the ADF's seem to like batting them around, or humping them in the case of the male....










That classes as a trick right ?? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Ooh don't worry Jake, I've kept these for years...
> Learnt the hard way not to wash em with hot water...It turns brown and falls apart and clogs your filters...LOL
> 
> Not too sure bout the tricks tho.... Although the ADF's seem to like batting them around, or humping them in the case of the male....
> 
> image
> 
> *That classes as a trick right ?? :lol2:*


Definitely, in the American sense!:lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm not sure what that is lol. What I need is one of those things that look like a USB memory stick? Mum just got me some new trainers so said I gotta wait  Though I'd rather have the trainers haha.


I got you! one of those dongle things.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Back at work- Deep Joy...
> 
> Blue is still refusing food, and he's really crabby, doing his 'rattlesnake' impression whenever my hand gets near him and bluffing at going for a bite- all usual pre-shed behaviour. But he's really restless, as well, and keeps trying to get out of the tank, which he never does when he's shedding- just hides away and sulks. I can only think it must be breeding-season behaviour. I think I'll give him another week or so before I try and feed him again- maybe hunger will outweigh randyness!:lol2:


He sounds like a pregnant woman :lol2: is he definitely male?!


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> I got you! one of those dongle things.


Yeah like that, but it connects to the wireless router instead :lol:


----------



## jme2049

I had them moss balls in my betta tank. They started growing hair like a troll so I had to keep cutting their hair. I just threw them in with the fbt's in the end done my head in.. The toads sit on them now an then.:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> He sounds like a pregnant woman :lol2: is he definitely male?!


Yep- sexed before I got him- you remember the breeder and shop supplied all that info on him. Anyway, I don't have any other corns, so it would have to be a Virgin Birth!:lol2:

I think he wants to go on a search for some lovin!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I might of got 3 new frogs on my trip to Exeter today.....


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I might of got 3 new frogs on my trip to Exeter today.....


'Might'?????:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep- sexed before I got him- you remember the breeder and shop supplied all that info on him. Anyway, I don't have any other corns, so it would have to be a Virgin Birth!:lol2:
> 
> I think he wants to go on a search for some lovin!:mf_dribble:


Haha he should be renamed Mary! :flrt: 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I might of got 3 new frogs on my trip to Exeter today.....


THREE?! :gasp: :lol2: What did you get?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

3 teeny tiny squirrel tree frogs from Exeter exotics.. They are soo small I had to get a little faunarium for them to go in as they'd get lost in an exo! £19.95 for the trio. Early birthday gift to myself  pics when I get home.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> 3 teeny tiny squirrel tree frogs from Exeter exotics.. They are soo small I had to get a little faunarium for them to go in as they'd get lost in an exo! £19.95 for the trio. Early birthday gift to myself  pics when I get home.


 :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> 3 teeny tiny squirrel tree frogs from Exeter exotics.. They are soo small I had to get a little faunarium for them to go in as they'd get lost in an exo! £19.95 for the trio. Early birthday gift to myself  pics when I get home.


They sound cute, never heard of squirrel tree frogs, what are their care requirements?

Edit-just looked them up, so cute! They don't get very big either! I guess their care is pretty much the same as USA greens?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Same as grays. Pretty much the same as any tree frog. Care sheets say that they only get to 1.5''! Never heard of them either, but saw them on the list advertised on the forum.. I was in Exeter getting my phone fixed so popped into the shop too and fell in love with them, so they had to come home with me. 
Just hope my brother keeps his mouth shut!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Same as grays. Pretty much the same as any tree frog. Care sheets say that they only get to 1.5''! Never heard of them either, but saw them on the list advertised on the forum.. I was in Exeter getting my phone fixed so popped into the shop too and fell in love with them, so they had to come home with me.
> Just hope my brother keeps his mouth shut!


Just say the whites had babies, they'll never know. That's what I'm planning on doing this year when a couple more corns miraculously appear on my flat and my mum asks where they've come from (not that she lives with me but meh, she made me promise I wouldn't buy more!) 

'Yeah, these two hatched out along with all the lavenders, but they were the only ones that looked like this so I had to keep them to find out if they were new morphs! :whistling2:'


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The lady in the shop said they've started calling already but they are soo teeny and cute! I love them!


----------



## andaroo

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Same as grays. Pretty much the same as any tree frog. Care sheets say that they only get to 1.5''! Never heard of them either, but saw them on the list advertised on the forum.. I was in Exeter getting my phone fixed so popped into the shop too and fell in love with them, so they had to come home with me.
> *Just hope my brother keeps his mouth shut*!


he wont have to... the frogs will! they are really loud and most hyla species are annoying callers that do it all night!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> he wont have to... the frogs will! they are really loud and most hyla species are annoying callers that do it all night!


It's ok, I'm used to annoying frogs all night now... Thanks to the milks :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just got them out to check they were ok.. (I'm onthe train) and this woman freaked out and had to move seats haha


----------



## manda88

I can't wait to see pics of them! I think it's quite funny that people are scared of frogs, my dad's girlfriend is petrified of them, they've got a pond in their back garden and sometimes the cat brings a frog in, and she freaks out like it's a dead body or something, screaming and all sorts! One of my friends doesn't really like them either, everyone likes Diglett but if I get one of the whites out then they're like OMG what if it jumps on me! She helped us move house and I made her hold a tub that had the whites in, and one of them hopped at the glass and she almost dropped the tub cos she jumped so hard :lol2: I'd have killed her if she had.


----------



## andaroo

manda88 said:


> I can't wait to see pics of them! I think it's quite funny that people are scared of frogs, my dad's girlfriend is petrified of them, they've got a pond in their back garden and sometimes the cat brings a frog in, and she freaks out like it's a dead body or something, screaming and all sorts! One of my friends doesn't really like them either, everyone likes Diglett but if I get one of the whites out then they're like OMG what if it jumps on me! She helped us move house and I made her hold a tub that had the whites in, and one of them hopped at the glass and she almost dropped the tub cos she jumped so hard :lol2: I'd have killed her if she had.


i just googled frog phobia and saw a variety of websites of people saying how scared they are of them and that it stops them from going camping knowing they are out there. LOL so pathetic! This one annoyed me especially:



> believe it or not. I am scared of frogs. it's nothing that they did it's just that they're so nasty and slimy looking and dwell in their own mucus which is so disgusting to me. I'm not ashamed about being batrachophobic, so i don't need a cure.


they dont dwell in their own mucus and the slime is from the environment like slimey ponds not the frogs themselves!


----------



## andaroo

LMAO

"Terrible fear of frogs!!? okay. i dont know how this fear developed but recently there is about 4 frogs that linger around my front door during the night everynight. im terrifyed of them. its soo bad i rarly leave my house after dark for fear that they will jump on me.
please help me if you know anything about frogs.
do wild frogs jump on people if there scared?
i need to get over it because i start school tuesday where i have to leave early in the morning and i fear they will still be there.

pleaseee help me"


----------



## _jake_

Oi! I need answering, I have school on tuesday


----------



## jme2049

Lol that's got to be a troll.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Shaved head. Head got burnt.


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> Shaved head. Head got burnt.


I'm sorry in advance but :roll2: :roll2:

Bet that hurts too being newly shaved. Why didn't you wear a hat?!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Shaved head. Head got burnt.


ha ha its an arse init 

i now exatcly what your goin through


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> LMAO
> 
> "Terrible fear of frogs!!? okay. i dont know how this fear developed but recently there is about 4 frogs that linger around my front door during the night everynight. im terrifyed of them. its soo bad i rarly leave my house after dark for fear that they will jump on me.
> please help me if you know anything about frogs.
> do wild frogs jump on people if there scared?
> i need to get over it because i start school tuesday where i have to leave early in the morning and i fear they will still be there.
> 
> pleaseee help me"


:lol2::lol2::lol2: please....


----------



## manda88

Finally named my adult corns, Cedric and Willow!! :flrt: Got my first infraction yesterday too :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Finally named my adult corns, Cedric and Willow!! :flrt: Got my first infraction yesterday too :lol2:


What was it for?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> What was it for?


Bumping Calv's thread in classifieds. I've read the rules but I thought seeing as it hadn't been bumped in 3 days I thought I'd give him a hand in selling his little mossys, seeing as two of them used to be mine  But oh well, the post got removed anyway.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Bumping Calv's thread in classifieds. I've read the rules but I thought seeing as it hadn't been bumped in 3 days I thought I'd give him a hand in selling his little mossys, seeing as two of them used to be mine  But oh well, the post got removed anyway.


:lol2: that's rubbish


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bump.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: that's rubbish


The best thing about it is that it broadcasts it on my profile! What if I don't want other people to know I've been infracted?! :lol2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Bump.


:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

+ 1 !!!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> + 1 !!!!!


:gasp: + 1 = :mf_dribble:

That photo you posted yesterday in the bad tattoos thread was hilarious, yet so gross. Also, just saw your exorcist thread, are you bored by any chance?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yes. I am.


----------



## _jake_

I'm suprised that the photo hasn't been taken down haha.

Manda - only you and moderators can see the infractions on your profile:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I've lost the thread where is it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Certain mods are just overly picky because they have the power. The only ones I would pay any real attention to are the main mods not just the section mods. Obviously the sections mods are still there to make sure sections are kept clean but I dont think they should be allowed to give out infractions, they should have to go to the real mods.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bump.


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I'm suprised that the photo hasn't been taken down haha.
> 
> Manda - only you and moderators can see the infractions on your profile:2thumb:


Ohhhh :blush:



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Certain mods are just overly picky because they have the power. The only ones I would pay any real attention to are the main mods not just the section mods. Obviously the sections mods are still there to make sure sections are kept clean but I dont think they should be allowed to give out infractions, they should have to go to the real mods.


Without trying to make you hate me, I think this is a bit of a silly thing to say, it's not doing anyone any favours


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Ohhhh :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Without trying to make you hate me, I think this is a bit of a silly thing to say, it's not doing anyone any favours


Nope, its just me giving my opinion, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## RhianB87

so your saying section mods arent real mods :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> so your saying section mods arent real mods :whistling2:


No its just they are mods for just that section and keep it clean from swearing etc. I understand giving infractions for that, but some infractions just seen to be given out for silly reasons and that is all sections. 

Section mods can only give infractions in that section and not any others from what i understand. Whereas the rfuk mods control all sections. I understand that mods give up there own time and trays good but I think infractions are sometimes for silly things.


----------



## _jake_

Lol the mod thing makes me laugh, a infraction isn't going to harm you in anyway its just a website. You break the rules, even though how silly it may be, you get a infraction.


----------



## manda88

I love my infraction :flrt: it's called Eggburt.

Here's a new conversation, does anyone have a particular actor/actress that they can't stand? For me it's got to be both Jason Statham and Nicholas Cage, Jason Statham is THE most boring actor in the world, he's just the same character in everything, same stupid frowning face, same monotone voice, bleurgh. I don't really know why I don't like Nicholas Cage, I think it's his face and his voice. There are probably more people, but I can't think of them right now!
To leave it on a high note, an actor I do like is Ralph Feinnes, he's just awesome.


----------



## _jake_

I absolutely hate that bloke who plays terminator? Damn feck off.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I love my infraction :flrt: it's called Eggburt.
> 
> Here's a new conversation, does anyone have a particular actor/actress that they can't stand? For me it's got to be both Jason Statham and Nicholas Cage, Jason Statham is THE most boring actor in the world, he's just the same character in everything, same stupid frowning face, same monotone voice, bleurgh. I don't really know why I don't like Nicholas Cage, I think it's his face and his voice. There are probably more people, but I can't think of them right now!
> To leave it on a high note, an actor I do like is Ralph Feinnes, he's just awesome.


Jason Statham is a *fine* actor- I'd like to see him do Shakespeare- prefereably with his shirt off!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Seriously, one actor I can't stand is Jim Carey- his OTT goofy mugging was OK (ish) in The Mask, but it wears thin very quickly- and again he's the same 'off the wall *sigh* character' in every film.


----------



## detail3r

Just sitting here watching the Vanzolinii use every possible inch of the tank - good times


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> I absolutely hate that bloke who plays terminator? Damn feck off.


Arnold Schwartzenneeggegegerrr?



Ron Magpie said:


> Jason Statham is a *fine* actor- I'd like to see him do Shakespeare- prefereably with his shirt off!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Seriously, one actor I can't stand is Jim Carey- his OTT goofy mugging was OK (ish) in The Mask, but it wears thin very quickly- and again he's the same 'off the wall *sigh* character' in every film.


No no no, Ron! It's that constant frown that gets me! My mum hates Jim Carey too, I think for the very same reasons as you do!


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> Here's a new conversation, does anyone have a particular actor/actress that they can't stand? For me it's got to be both Jason Statham and Nicholas Cage, Jason Statham is THE most boring actor in the world, he's just the same character in everything, same stupid frowning face, same monotone voice, bleurgh. I don't really know why I don't like Nicholas Cage, I think it's his face and his voice. There are probably more people, but I can't think of them right now!
> To leave it on a high note, an actor I do like is Ralph Feinnes, he's just awesome.


I like them both!!!! Jason Statham mainly in Lock Stock and in The Transporter (I hava to pae :lol2 
Ooh I forgot to say about Nicholas Cage, I'm shamed to say that I like a fair few of his films, Gone in 60 seconds, Lord of War (omg one of my favouritest films ever!!!) ooh and The Rock, thats bloody awesome as well.



_jake_ said:


> I absolutely hate that bloke who plays terminator? Damn feck off.


You had better not be talking about Arnie, Jake. :gasp: That would be the most outrageous count of blasphemy I will have ever heard in my life. 

However joining in on this, I *CANNOT ABIDE* Elijah Wood. biggest lamest most pathetic little t**t in the whole entire world. Apart, of course, from Cliff Richard but he isn't an actor...... I'd thoroughly enjoy stoning them both.


----------



## furryjen

Also, you will all be thrilled to know, that after moving Wilson and Cleo into 12 lt RUBs on sunday, that both scarfed down their weaners last night so clearly are doing ok in their new homes :2thumb: 

I am delighted regardless :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I hate Nicolas Cage, he's wooden and one dimensional.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Brendan Fraser - HATE!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Morgan Freeman.


What a douche he is!!!!:lol2:


----------



## furryjen

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Brendan Fraser - HATE!!!!


Oooh why?!?!?!


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> You had better not be talking about Arnie, Jake. :gasp: That would be the most outrageous count of blasphemy I will have ever heard in my life.


Yessum that annoying governor who should learn to speak properly. "ilk B bark".

Anyway, Nicholas Cage? He has a house a few doors down from my brothers GF rents, when I next go there, i'll sure damn flour bomb his garden.


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> Yessum that annoying governor who should learn to speak properly. "ilk B bark".
> 
> Anyway, Nicholas Cage? He has a house a few doors down from my brothers GF rents, when I next go there, i'll sure damn flour bomb his garden.


:lol2::lol2: we should have a day trip!! To be fair he's been in some pretty rubbish films as well as the awesomeness I listed....


As for the Governator - but.... what about True Lies?!!?! that's like one of THE BEST films in the whole whole world!!!! and if any of you don't agree then there is something very wrong with you!!!! :lol2:

You clearly haven't seen Conan the Barbarian then.... he doesn't speak any English at all in that one


----------



## furryjen

Ok this is now making me think about all of the films that are/should be dreadful but are so bad that they're fantastic. Off the top of my head;

Judge Dredd
Starship Troopers 1 
The Transporter
Friday/next/after next
Tremors

this is to name but a few.....


----------



## jme2049

I hated Patrick Swayzey. I don't understand why dirty dancing was so popular.


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Ok this is now making me think about all of the films that are/should be dreadful but are so bad that they're fantastic. Off the top of my head;
> 
> Judge Dredd
> Starship Troopers 1
> The Transporter
> Friday/next/after next
> Tremors
> 
> this is to name but a few.....


I have to agree with all:notworthy:
*EDIT* Apart from Judge Dredd it's crap and Stallone even in Rocky is utter sh:censor:


----------



## detail3r

Is any epoxy resin safe for frogs?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Startship Troopers was SUPPOSED to be cheesey.


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> I have to agree with all:notworthy:
> *EDIT* Apart from Judge Dredd it's crap and Stallone even in Rocky is utter sh:censor:


Yeah this is true, it's not one of my faves to be fair actually.... we'll scrap Judge Dredd.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Startship Troopers was SUPPOSED to be cheesey.


Well it succeeded!!!! its chuffin' AWESOME!!!!!! actually the third one wasn't dreadful surprisingly either!!!


----------



## furryjen

Oooh Oooh and Kiss of the Dragon!!!! LOVE that!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Demolition man is the best bad film.


----------



## detail3r

Just watched 'The Girl who kicked the hornets nest' finished off a great trilogy: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Years ago Channel 4 did a fab series of 'incredibly bad films'; two that I particularly remember fondly were _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_ and _The Wild Women of Wonga_. My fave awesomely wonderfully bad film of all time is _Barbarella_, though. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Years ago Channel 4 did a fab series of 'incredibly bad films'; two that I particularly remember fondly were _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_ and _The Wild Women of Wonga_. My fave awesomely wonderfully bad film of all time is _Barbarella_, though. :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


No, Barbarella is just bad.


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> :lol2::lol2: we should have a day trip!! To be fair he's been in some pretty rubbish films as well as the awesomeness I listed....
> 
> 
> As for the Governator - but.... what about True Lies?!!?! that's like one of THE BEST films in the whole whole world!!!! and if any of you don't agree then there is something very wrong with you!!!! :lol2:
> 
> You clearly haven't seen Conan the Barbarian then.... he doesn't speak any English at all in that one


Nope he should just shut his gob tbh:whistling2:

Yes, we'll make a day out of it! :no1:


----------



## jme2049

Dog on daybreak WTF!!!! Amazing skills.


----------



## manda88

I had my first experience of The Only Way is Essex last night.....I don't think I'll ever be the same again  The girls on there are absolute dogs, especially that Chloe one, sweet lord. I don't think I'll be tuning in again next week!!


----------



## RhianB87

I have just found out that my best friends awesome husky got put to sleep this morning  He was sick all last night then collapsed when trying to walk this morning. So got rushed to the vets and they think he had a twistgut and it couldnt be fixed as he is a old dog 


eace: R.I.P Ace


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have just found out that my best friends awesome husky got put to sleep this morning  He was sick all last night then collapsed when trying to walk this morning. So got rushed to the vets and they think he had a twistgut and it couldnt be fixed as he is a old dog
> 
> 
> eace: R.I.P Ace


Aww poor thing, sorry to hear that


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Aww poor thing, sorry to hear that


It sucks. I really want to leave work to go give her a hug but stuck here for a few more hours.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I had my first experience of The Only Way is Essex last night.....I don't think I'll ever be the same again  The girls on there are absolute dogs, especially that Chloe one, sweet lord. I don't think I'll be tuning in again next week!!


It's absolute nonsense. I really don't understand how people can watch it. It's total garbage.



FallenAngel said:


> I have just found out that my best friends awesome husky got put to sleep this morning  He was sick all last night then collapsed when trying to walk this morning. So got rushed to the vets and they think he had a twistgut and it couldnt be fixed as he is a old dog
> 
> 
> eace: R.I.P Ace


My best mate got a Husky x malamute and it's the softest thing ever, wouldn't harm a fly. I love them dogs.

R.I.P. Ace.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I had my first experience of The Only Way is Essex last night.....I don't think I'll ever be the same again  The girls on there are absolute dogs, especially that Chloe one, sweet lord. I don't think I'll be tuning in again next week!!


i never seen it not sure i want to as it probly the worst thing ever and makes us essex people look stupid


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I have just found out that my best friends awesome husky got put to sleep this morning  He was sick all last night then collapsed when trying to walk this morning. So got rushed to the vets and they think he had a twistgut and it couldnt be fixed as he is a old dog
> 
> 
> eace: R.I.P Ace


sorry to here this poor thing


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i never seen it not sure i want to as it probly the worst thing ever and makes us essex people look stupid


Stupid and like slags. It is quite funny, though- it makes the Eastenders cast look like they can act!:lol2::lol2:


really sorry to hear about the dog, BTW.


----------



## manda88

The girls are just so trampy it makes me laugh, I love that they think they look good plastered in all that make up! And that Joey Essex kid, my god, what an idiot! 'Yeah innit, can I 'ave a kiss, yeah?' What a lady killer. I also love that they were talking about an engagement party and saying 'I wan'it to be like classy like', their idea of classy is probably like the skanks that think they're 'classy' when they go to Royal Ascot at Ladies Day. 










Give me strength.


----------



## furryjen

After hearing it's like Hollyoaks but worse there is no way I'm ever going let that grot even flicker on my tv screen!!!! trampy skanks :whip:whip2

@Rhian, sorry for your friend, I hope she's ok. At least it is better for him at the end of the day and he's not in pain or suffering in any way. 
RIP xx


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> The girls are just so trampy it makes me laugh, I love that they think they look good plastered in all that make up! And that Joey Essex kid, my god, what an idiot! 'Yeah innit, can I 'ave a kiss, yeah?' What a lady killer. I also love that they were talking about an engagement party and saying 'I wan'it to be like classy like', their idea of classy is probably like the skanks that think they're 'classy' when they go to Royal Ascot at Ladies Day.
> 
> image
> 
> Give me strength.


And the token gay boy is the usual camp stereotype...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> The girls are just so trampy it makes me laugh, I love that they think they look good plastered in all that make up! And that Joey Essex kid, my god, what an idiot! 'Yeah innit, can I 'ave a kiss, yeah?' What a lady killer. I also love that they were talking about an engagement party and saying 'I wan'it to be like classy like', their idea of classy is probably like the skanks that think they're 'classy' when they go to Royal Ascot at Ladies Day.
> 
> image
> 
> Give me strength.


some are like that depends were they come from


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> The girls are just so trampy it makes me laugh, I love that they think they look good plastered in all that make up! And that Joey Essex kid, my god, what an idiot! 'Yeah innit, can I 'ave a kiss, yeah?' What a lady killer. I also love that they were talking about an engagement party and saying 'I wan'it to be like classy like', their idea of classy is probably like the skanks that think they're 'classy' when they go to Royal Ascot at Ladies Day.
> 
> image
> 
> Give me strength.


Oh. Good. God.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> And the token gay boy is the usual camp stereotype...:whistling2:


I don't think I've ever seen anyone as camp as this kid before! He just looks like he absolutely loves himself, and I can't stand arrogance. Just like that main bloke, urgh, hate hate HATE cocky SoBs like him!



stewie m said:


> some are like that depends were they come from


I'm sure not everyone in Essex is the same, just most of them :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone as camp as this kid before! He just looks like he absolutely loves himself, and I can't stand arrogance. Just like that main bloke, urgh, hate hate HATE cocky SoBs like him!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure not everyone in Essex is the same, just most of them :lol2:


 thanx


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> thanx


You know I'm only joking m'dear! I've never been to Essex so I have no idea what it's like, and I'm not going to automatically think all of Essex is like those 'tards on that programme, because I'm not an idiot  It's like when people think all of Surrey is posh, I've got news for them!!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> You know I'm only joking m'dear! I've never been to Essex so I have no idea what it's like, and I'm not going to automatically think all of Essex is like those 'tards on that programme, because I'm not an idiot  It's like when people think all of Surrey is posh, I've got news for them!!


i dont care if you wasnt every one is intilted to there own apinion 

some parts are posh well the part i been through was


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> i dont care if you wasnt every one is intilted to there own apinion
> 
> some parts are posh well the part i been through was


You should drive through Maybury in Woking, it's an absolute dive, there are some REALLY posh places around, like 30 seconds up the road from my house is a place called Hook Heath which is full of massive houses and stuff, and Virginia Water has some stunning houses, as does a little place in Hersham which is where Surrey Pet Supplies is. Then there's places like Bellfields in Guildford which is a big estate where all the chavs live and kill each other, it's marvellous.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> You should drive through Maybury in Woking, it's an absolute dive, there are some REALLY posh places around, like 30 seconds up the road from my house is a place called Hook Heath which is full of massive houses and stuff, and Virginia Water has some stunning houses, as does a little place in Hersham which is where Surrey Pet Supplies is. Then there's places like Bellfields in Guildford which is a big estate where all the chavs live and kill each other, it's marvellous.


donno we only drove through on the way to goodwood at Chichester noticed a few posh places didnt notic the area names tho 

its like here tho most of witch is avrage then you the few posh places then you got the ruth ereas the ferther south and closer to london you go


----------



## furryjen

manda88 said:


> You should drive through Maybury in Woking, it's an absolute dive, there are some REALLY posh places around, like 30 seconds up the road from my house is a place called Hook Heath which is full of massive houses and stuff, and Virginia Water has some stunning houses, as does a little place in Hersham which is where Surrey Pet Supplies is. Then there's places like Bellfields in Guildford which is a big estate where all the chavs live and kill each other, it's marvellous.


You forgot about Park Barn, that's worse. eurgh.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I want to see that program Essex Jungle that starts on the 20 April on Channel 5.


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want to see that program Essex Jungle that starts on the 20 April on Channel 5.


 
?????????????


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Essex is great. I used to live in Colchester.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Essex is great. I used to live in Colchester.


i live in chelmsford


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> ?????????????


Its about reptile keepers in Essex, and how there are lots of Keepers of exotic pets like crocs and big reptiles. Looks really good.


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its about reptile keepers in Essex, and how there are lots of Keepers of exotic pets like crocs and big reptiles. Looks really good.


oh cool will look out for it


----------



## manda88

There's going to be a reptile expo at Surrey Pet Supplies on the 22nd May :gasp: shame it's the same day that me and Matt are probably going to Longleat for our anniversary.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i live in chelmsford


Do you know Wivenhoe? I lived there for a bit.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> There's going to be a reptile expo at Surrey Pet Supplies on the 22nd May :gasp: shame it's the same day that me and Matt are probably going to Longleat for our anniversary.


Well thats just annoying!!!


----------



## furryjen

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well thats just annoying!!!


Why don't you just go to Longleat another day?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## furryjen

Now then, Jamie, Flanman, here is where I shall share the Rolf love story so that everyone can bask in his glory and wonderfulness.

One day, many years ago whilst staying at another friend's house, my friend Alfie woke us all up screaming, he was on his knees and literally shouting 'Get off me Rolf, Get off me' over and over again because he was dreaming Rolf Harris was trying to climb on him/rape him. (I've absolutely no idea where that even came from the weirdo!!)

So, after many years of teasing and remembering the story fondly between us all, I decided to write to our lovely friend Rolf telling him about this story and asked him if he would be so kind as to sign a photo of himself for me to be able to give to Fonz. Not only did he do so, but he sent back a photo signed with "Get off me Alfie!! all my love and hugs Rolf Harris" :lol2::lol2::lol2: how bloody awesome is that!!!!!

So now Rolf is an actual hero and legend. :flrt:


----------



## furryjen

I hasten to add I DID NOT tell Rolf about the rape part.... I didn't think he would appreciate that so much......


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> The girls are just so trampy it makes me laugh, I love that they think they look good plastered in all that make up! And that Joey Essex kid, my god, what an idiot! 'Yeah innit, can I 'ave a kiss, yeah?' What a lady killer. I also love that they were talking about an engagement party and saying 'I wan'it to be like classy like', their idea of classy is probably like the skanks that think they're 'classy' when they go to Royal Ascot at Ladies Day.
> 
> image
> 
> Give me strength.


mmmmm clevage:mf_dribble:



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I want to see that program Essex Jungle that starts on the 20 April on Channel 5.


I'll watch it, a lot of peeps on here think it might paint a bad picture of the hobby but if it's only Essex I don't care :lol2:


furryjen said:


> Now then, Jamie, Flanman, here is where I shall share the Rolf love story so that everyone can bask in his glory and wonderfulness.
> 
> One day, many years ago whilst staying at another friend's house, my friend Alfie woke us all up screaming, he was on his knees and literally shouting 'Get off me Rolf, Get off me' over and over again because he was dreaming Rolf Harris was trying to climb on him/rape him. (I've absolutely no idea where that even came from the weirdo!!)
> 
> So, after many years of teasing and remembering the story fondly between us all, I decided to write to our lovely friend Rolf telling him about this story and asked him if he would be so kind as to sign a photo of himself for me to be able to give to Fonz. Not only did he do so, but he sent back a photo signed with "Get off me Alfie!! all my love and hugs Rolf Harris" :lol2::lol2::lol2: how bloody awesome is that!!!!!
> 
> So now Rolf is an actual hero and legend. :flrt:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Quality
My dogs name is Alfie.


----------



## ipreferaflan

furryjen said:


> Now then, Jamie, Flanman, here is where I shall share the Rolf love story so that everyone can bask in his glory and wonderfulness.
> 
> One day, many years ago whilst staying at another friend's house, my friend Alfie woke us all up screaming, he was on his knees and literally shouting 'Get off me Rolf, Get off me' over and over again because he was dreaming Rolf Harris was trying to climb on him/rape him. (I've absolutely no idea where that even came from the weirdo!!)
> 
> So, after many years of teasing and remembering the story fondly between us all, I decided to write to our lovely friend Rolf telling him about this story and asked him if he would be so kind as to sign a photo of himself for me to be able to give to Fonz. Not only did he do so, but he sent back a photo signed with "Get off me Alfie!! all my love and hugs Rolf Harris" :lol2::lol2::lol2: how bloody awesome is that!!!!!
> 
> So now Rolf is an actual hero and legend. :flrt:


That's well cute. Rolf Harris is the cutest man ever.
I wrote to him asking for an autograph and his little rolfaroo thing.

He only gave me an autograph!

I was pissed.

But he's Rolf Harris so it's all good.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you know Wivenhoe? I lived there for a bit.


cant say i have herd of it


----------



## stewie m

just gooooooooooogled it i no were it is now


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> just gooooooooooogled it i no were it is now


I lived right on the quay.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I lived right on the quay.


never been i been to abberton res and mersea on school trips and been to and through Colchester meny times

its not a bad area

great baddow i live at if you now it


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> And the token gay boy is the usual camp stereotype...:whistling2:


Shut up?:whistling2::whistling2:


ipreferaflan said:


> That's well cute. Rolf Harris is the cutest man ever.
> I wrote to him asking for an autograph and his little rolfaroo thing.
> 
> He only gave me an autograph!
> 
> I was pissed.
> 
> But he's Rolf Harris so it's all good.


I would actually stick his didgeridoo up his nostril.:bash:


----------



## jme2049

I'm sooooo bored!!!
Not going out tonight to skint even for £1.25 a pint:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Had a baby gecko hatch out today  Also my tattoo design is ready for me to go and see! Also my friend who works in the photography bit at the uni has printed a load of my pictures out for free professionally!

Good week so far :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Had a baby gecko hatch out today  Also my tattoo design is ready for me to go and see! Also my friend who works in the photography bit at the uni has printed a load of my pictures out for free professionally!
> 
> Good week so far :no1:


Congrats! Do you know the morph yet?: victory: I love Tremper Albinos:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> Congrats! Do you know the morph yet?: victory: I love Tremper Albinos:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I've been told hypo carrot tail. But i'm not great with morphs :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ah that's so cute. I may get a leo again....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Get one of mine! 
But I might not be able to part with them :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha! I need a part-time job to fit around college first


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Ah that's so cute. I may get a leo again....


It's well-pretty- I saw the pic on Faceache:2thumb:



:censor::censor:dongle is really playing up this week- I can hardly get on the :censor: Net, let alone my fave sites!:devil:

:censor::censor::censor: Orange!:bash:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've been told hypo carrot tail. But i'm not great with morphs :lol2:


 ohh i like thos


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> It's well-pretty- I saw the pic on Faceache:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :censor::censor:dongle is really playing up this week- I can hardly get on the :censor: Net, let alone my fave sites!:devil:
> 
> :censor::censor::censor: Orange!:bash:


gonna have to have a nose now


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> It's well-pretty- I saw the pic on Faceache:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> :censor::censor:dongle is really playing up this week- I can hardly get on the :censor: Net, let alone my fave sites!:devil:
> 
> :censor::censor::censor: Orange!:bash:


Dongles suck wind.


----------



## furryjen

Croissants with peanut butter and nutella are the bomb. Just thought you all needed to know this wonderful nutritious piece of information : victory:


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Croissants with peanut butter and nutella are the bomb. Just thought you all needed to know this wonderful nutritious piece of information : victory:


Lose the peanut butter and we'll talk.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> There's going to be a reptile expo at Surrey Pet Supplies on the 22nd May :gasp: shame it's the same day that me and Matt are probably going to Longleat for our anniversary.


Oo I might have to go along to that! I have that weekend off work so might convince the OH to come along as well


----------



## detail3r

Off to DF later, i'm expecting to get lost.


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Off to DF later, i'm expecting to get lost.


Damn you!:bash:

I wish I could drive


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Damn you!:bash:
> 
> I wish I could drive


Its only for materials.

£120 for a few 'bits':gasp:


----------



## jme2049

detail3r said:


> Its only for materials.
> 
> £120 for a few 'bits':gasp:


:lol2: I want to go there so bad. I reckon I'd spend hours looking at the vivs.
What you getting?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Get a sat nav or don't even try :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: I want to go there so bad. I reckon I'd spend hours looking at the vivs.
> What you getting?


All the materials bar the Gorrila Glue and wood that I need for the rescape (its the ground Xaxim thats costing the £££)

I just hope the frogs react ok in the temp housing.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a sat nav or don't even try :lol2:


Lol, I have sat nav on my phone but can only use it for 30 mins or so as it drains the battery real quick.


----------



## detail3r

Been called into work so looks like i'll be ordering my DF stuff instead 

Also I need air circulation in both vivs so have an idea -

Use these magnets : 4 x NEODYMIUM MAGNETS Nickel plate 10mm CUBES Qty 4 | eBay UK

on a small 50 / 60 mm fan, basically two magnets on the exterior of the top of the viv, two glued to the fan itself on the inside of the viv, and the fact they are 1cm deep, the air will be able to circulate (with the fan pointing downwards).

Good idea? (the fan itself would be covered in mesh to protect the frogs).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sounds good to me, you might want to watch for rust though.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sounds good to me, you might want to watch for rust though.


Yeah thats the only worry I guess.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just replace them, they're cheap.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just replace them, they're cheap.


Yup a few quick for 4, not bad tbh, Already got a variable voltage controller too.

Thinking of 2 of the 1000nd units for the exo too, but you're talking £560 all in. Lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Yup a few quick for 4, not bad tbh, Already got a variable voltage controller too.
> 
> Thinking of 2 of the 1000nd units for the exo too, but you're talking £560 all in. Lol.


You don't need that much light. £560 is another viv and inhabitants.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> You don't need that much light. £560 is another viv and inhabitants.


No space for more vivs


----------



## detail3r

Magnets bought


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> No space for more vivs


Fa real?

That sucks.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fa real?
> 
> That sucks.


Two in the living room, 5 upstairs in the spare room, which will house a rack for hatchling tanks and growout tanks at some point too.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I was at Dartfrog yesterday myself. Picked up 2 more 30cm x 40cm x40cm vivs, misting nozzles, soft xaxim panels etc. Was quieter than it usually is when I go, but he was mega busy with internet orders, so don't be surprised if it takes him a bit to get to yours. 

Re the magnets, how about just encasing them in silicone? Water can't get to the metal then to make them go rusty.

As to replacing the lighting on your Exo, bud you have PLENTY on there already in the form of 2 T5HO tubes. You really don't need to replace it. I only use 2 T5HOs over most of my vivs, plants do fine with it. Ok the 1000NDs are nicer, but not essential by any means. £560 is a new camera or a decent sat nav for your car... lol

I'll probably be at Dartfrog again at some point in the next month or 2, as will be setting up more vivs at some point.

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

furryjen said:


> Croissants with peanut butter and nutella are the bomb. Just thought you all needed to know this wonderful nutritious piece of information : victory:


Bagels with cheese and beans inside are da bomb!!!
However, peanut butter and nutella/choc spread is a great combo...one i've been having since before it was available mixed...which I must say, apart from Snickers Spread, is generally awfull.
Hows about my old favourite.....










(Don't ask why I felty the need for a pic..I dunno)




Morgan Freeman said:


> Sounds good to me, you might want to watch for rust though.


 
Wouldn't the fan be more likely to cease/clog up before the magnets got rusty ?



Avec other news...My mini bufo is riddled with worms...could be why he's such a midget!! Also, my male chubby went for food lastnight...first time since I got him. In talks with the oracle about how to proceed with the tank and worming etc.

LOL - Just had someone comment on my youtube vid, http://youtu.be/3WeUL2-XyHc Telling me having a heatmat in my cane tank will kill em :lol2:
To be fair he's a yank so yeah, they're native over there so DUH


----------



## manda88

That sandwich sounds rancid, Steve :lol2: At least you can cure your mini toad now, maybe he will grow now! I've still not treated Felix actually with the Panacur yet, I really should.


----------



## Wolfenrook

A bagel with a spread of Seriously Strong smokey cheese spread and then filled with pastrami. Nom.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> I was at Dartfrog yesterday myself. Picked up 2 more 30cm x 40cm x40cm vivs, misting nozzles, soft xaxim panels etc. Was quieter than it usually is when I go, but he was mega busy with internet orders, so don't be surprised if it takes him a bit to get to yours.
> 
> Re the magnets, how about just encasing them in silicone? Water can't get to the metal then to make them go rusty.
> 
> As to replacing the lighting on your Exo, bud you have PLENTY on there already in the form of 2 T5HO tubes. You really don't need to replace it. I only use 2 T5HOs over most of my vivs, plants do fine with it. Ok the 1000NDs are nicer, but not essential by any means. £560 is a new camera or a decent sat nav for your car... lol
> 
> I'll probably be at Dartfrog again at some point in the next month or 2, as will be setting up more vivs at some point.
> 
> Ade


Order placed 

No rush tbh, I have a nice little project for the vanzo viv anyway, which itself is to be replaced with a larger vert by the end of the year


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> Lose the peanut butter and we'll talk.


See, a while ago I may have agreed with you, but I have recently discovered Peanut Butter (yes what a sheltered child I am...) and good god it goes with EVERYTHING!!!!!!!

in the style of Homer, back goes the head and cue dribbling :mf_dribble:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Got my tattoo booked for 3rd may at 10am!


----------



## furryjen

REDDEV1L said:


> Bagels with cheese and beans inside are da bomb!!!
> However, peanut butter and nutella/choc spread is a great combo...one i've been having since before it was available mixed...which I must say, apart from Snickers Spread, is generally awfull.
> Hows about my old favourite.....
> 
> image
> 
> (Don't ask why I felty the need for a pic..I dunno)


Pics are always necessary when explaining the workings of fabulous food!
However! Strawberry jam or anything strawberry flavoured in fact, is rank and on my list of devil food. 

Cheese so strong and crystally it makes you pull a sucking lemon face is awesome with plain mint sauce out the jar in a sandwich. Ooh or even better, with cold sausage and mango chutney!! yummers!!

I'm also told bacon and chocolate is good but I'm not convinced about this yet, have you seen they're selling that on firebox now though? Chocolate with bacon IN it??


----------



## ipreferaflan

Just the one job offer for me this morning then?


----------



## furryjen

ipreferaflan said:


> Just the one job offer for me this morning then?


yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! :no1: At the zoo still is this with the monkeys and everything???

Tell us more!!! Well done!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

furryjen said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!! :no1: At the zoo still is this with the monkeys and everything???
> 
> Tell us more!!! Well done!!!:2thumb:


Oui. I am now an employed animal keeper.
Not bad for a 20 year old.

5 days a week until the end of August.


----------



## manda88

ipreferaflan said:


> Oui. I am now an employed animal keeper.
> Not bad for a 20 year old.
> 
> 5 days a week until the end of August.


Awesome, well done! I think we all knew they'd keep you on  now let me go in the enclosures with the owls so I can take pictures of them. How come only til the end of August? What happens after that? EDIT just realised, uni!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice one Flanaram!

RFUK visit to Isle of White for up close and personal Lion petting!


----------



## detail3r

I hate cyanobacteria


----------



## jme2049

Well done Harv. :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

furryjen said:


> Pics are always necessary when explaining the workings of fabulous food!
> However! Strawberry jam or anything strawberry flavoured in fact, is rank and on my list of devil food.
> 
> Cheese so strong and crystally it makes you pull a sucking lemon face is awesome with plain mint sauce out the jar in a sandwich. Ooh or even better, with cold sausage and mango chutney!! yummers!!
> 
> I'm also told bacon and chocolate is good but I'm not convinced about this yet, have you seen they're selling that on firebox now though? Chocolate with bacon IN it??


Try the New Zealand mature chedder that some Asda stores have in at the moment. It's actually CRUNCHY. lol The best though is the Royal Canadian vintage. nom.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hard cheese?

Proles.


----------



## _jake_

Well done Harvey!


----------



## andaroo

furryjen said:


> Pics are always necessary when explaining the workings of fabulous food!
> However! Strawberry jam or anything strawberry flavoured in fact, is rank and on my list of devil food.
> 
> Cheese so strong and crystally it makes you pull a sucking lemon face is awesome with plain mint sauce out the jar in a sandwich. Ooh or even better, with cold sausage and mango chutney!! yummers!!
> 
> *I'm also told bacon and chocolate is good *but I'm not convinced about this yet, have you seen they're selling that on firebox now though? Chocolate with bacon IN it??


I was at a big carnival thing in canada last summer and this is what i saw










it was all the rage! The line up was like an hour long for bacon covered in chocolate and deep fried butter!!! I wanted to try it but cba waiting maybe this year :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

60mm x 10mm 'super silent' fan bought too - hope this plan works out:2thumb:


----------



## furryjen

Wolfenrook said:


> Try the New Zealand mature chedder that some Asda stores have in at the moment. It's actually CRUNCHY. lol The best though is the Royal Canadian vintage. nom.
> 
> Ade


From crystals in it? That's the best! I'll have to have a look out for it : victory:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Hard cheese?
> 
> Proles.


Yup, never heard of it, where can I find it? Usual supermarket or better?



andaroo said:


> I was at a big carnival thing in canada last summer and this is what i saw
> 
> image
> 
> it was all the rage! The line up was like an hour long for bacon covered in chocolate and deep fried butter!!! I wanted to try it but cba waiting maybe this year :lol2:


Yeah I can so believe it in Canada, even if just for the fact they do bacon and maple syrup - which I had to try when I went to Detroit last June, was weird but not foul like I have to confess I thought it would be! :lol2: it just seems a bit wrong but then to be fair chocolate and cheese works so.....

My friend keeps telling me to have bacon and peanut butter but I'm so not sure I'm ready for that! Salt overload!


----------



## furryjen

Just noticed the deep fried butter crazy jeez no wonder people get fat! although saying that I know at least 2 people who would prob love it! 

Dirty animals.


----------



## detail3r

furryjen said:


> Just noticed the deep fried butter crazy jeez no wonder people get fat! although saying that I know at least 2 people who would prob love it!
> 
> Dirty animals.


Make that three.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL!

I was calling you all Proles for eating hard cheese. It's short for Proletariat, poor basically.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL!
> 
> I was calling you all Proles for eating hard cheese. It's short for Proletariat, poor basically.



The brand of New Zealand cheddar, and the Royal Canadian Vintage, are actually expensive brands.  The only soft cheese I like (other than the spreadable chedder) is la roule with garlic and herbs. The rest tastes of mould with a hint of Marmite. 

I'm afraid I am a bit of a cheddar fan, a good cheddar really is the king of cheeses.  Applewood smoked, vintage, extra mature or mature at the very least.

I used to love brie on water biscuits, but it just doesn't taste right lately, again it just tastes really watery with a hint of mould. lol

Oh, and peanut butter with strong cheddar is another yummy sandwich. Make sure to use the coarse peanut butter though. 

As to deep fried butter, I want to vomit.... That's just rank! Are they trying to make one of the fattiest foods even fattier or something? lol

Ade


----------



## detail3r

How about deep fried cheese such as camembert with a buttery chocolate sauce - served on strips of bacon which has a maple syrup glaze? And a deep fried plate?

Nom.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Deep friend Camembert goes with cranberry sauce only.


----------



## detail3r

I love deep fried mars bars.


----------



## Wolfenrook

My wife just found out how much I spent this week on the 2 new vivs. Deep fried Ade anybody? :O

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Mmmmmm, deep fried breaded mozzarella. Nom

Ade


----------



## _jake_

DAMN YOU ALL! Why talk about nommies when I have to start eating better food?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

_jake_ said:


> DAMN YOU ALL! Why talk about nommies when I have to start eating better food?


Man up, I've been on a diet for 3 months.


----------



## jme2049

Jake you're young! you don't need to diet. I've been 6'1 14/13 stone since I was 17:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm not dieting per say, just trying to eat better food. Mums dieting, so shes got me in eating better stuff and cutting out junk. So it probably is a diet.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I'm not dieting per say, just trying to eat better food. Mums dieting, so shes got me in eating better stuff and cutting out junk. So it probably is a diet.


Too many maccy D's is it.


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> Too many maccy D's is it.


Haven't had a takeaway in donkeys...... or sheep to make it easier for you to understand :lol: Welsh joke take 1.

Nah just like, cutting out choc bars and crisps, brown bread instead of white, 5 a day, organic food blady blah.:devil: Though If i loose a bit of weight (i'm 6' 13stone) i'll probably actually get motivated to join a gym and become a chick magnet.:no1::lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Haven't had a takeaway in donkeys...... or sheep to make it easier for you to understand :lol: Welsh joke take 1.
> 
> Nah just like, cutting out choc bars and crisps, brown bread instead of white, 5 a day, organic food blady blah.:devil: Though If i loose a bit of weight (i'm 6' 13stone) i'll probably actually get motivated to join a gym and become a chick magnet.:no1::lol2:


Sounds fine Jake. 
All good on cutting out the junk though:2thumb:.
Just keep off the lager when you're old enough it's all downhill once you start on that. I know
I tried the gym, it must of been the wrong one though because it was full full of
sweaty munts with chaffing thighs


----------



## _jake_

Drink makes me feel sick :lol: the only thing I can drink is WKD's though, I doubt i'll ever drink.


----------



## southpython

_jake_ said:


> Drink makes me feel sick :lol: the only thing I can drink is WKD's though, I doubt i'll ever drink.


JAKEEEEEEEEEE! x, aint spoke to you in awhile eh?!

PM me x


----------



## _jake_

southpython said:


> JAKEEEEEEEEEE! x, aint spoke to you in awhile eh?!
> 
> PM me x


Ah the stalker returns. I'll PM you dude: victory:


----------



## southpython

_jake_ said:


> Ah the stalker returns. I'll PM you dude: victory:


Cheeky sod :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> Drink makes me feel sick :lol: the only thing I can drink is WKD's though, I doubt i'll ever drink.


WHAT!:shock: I thought you'd be hooked on the scrumpy already.







Make a Welsh joke I shall crack a west county one


----------



## furryjen

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL!
> 
> I was calling you all Proles for eating hard cheese. It's short for Proletariat, poor basically.


Epic fail :blush:

:whip: mean boy.


----------



## _jake_

Hahaha nah it tastes VILE!



And go ahead, welshie.


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> Drink makes me feel sick :lol: the only thing I can drink is WKD's though, I doubt i'll ever drink.


Promise me now that when you're 18 you don't go out and drink that muck!! 
1. It's just awful
2. Aspall is the way forward.
3. If you ever want the knowledge of the best punch in the world come to me. (ok that one's just a handy hint : victory


----------



## _jake_

furryjen said:


> Promise me now that when you're 18 you don't go out and drink that muck!!
> 1. It's just awful
> 2. Aspall is the way forward.
> 3. If you ever want the knowledge of the best punch in the world come to me. (ok that one's just a handy hint : victory


1) I'm never gonna drink:whistling2:
2) I might at my mums 40th
3) Maybe when I get married
4) I'll look back on this thread and laugh that I said I'll never drink
5) I'll definitely not smoke.


----------



## jme2049

furryjen said:


> Promise me now that when you're 18 you don't go out and drink that muck!!
> 1. It's just awful
> 2. Aspall is the way forward.
> 3. If you ever want the knowledge of the best punch in the world come to me. (ok that one's just a handy hint : victory


What's Aspall?


It's all about the Jager!


----------



## furryjen

Wolfenrook said:


> The brand of New Zealand cheddar, and the Royal Canadian Vintage, are actually expensive brands.  The only soft cheese I like (other than the spreadable chedder) is la roule with garlic and herbs. The rest tastes of mould with a hint of Marmite.
> 
> I'm afraid I am a bit of a cheddar fan, a good cheddar really is the king of cheeses.  Applewood smoked, vintage, extra mature or mature at the very least.
> 
> I used to love brie on water biscuits, but it just doesn't taste right lately, again it just tastes really watery with a hint of mould. lol
> 
> Oh, and peanut butter with strong cheddar is another yummy sandwich. Make sure to use the coarse peanut butter though.
> 
> As to deep fried butter, I want to vomit.... That's just rank! Are they trying to make one of the fattiest foods even fattier or something? lol
> 
> Ade


I only really like cheddar if it's strong, can't be doing with any of that mild rubbish! But I am rather partial to a nice Stichelton from Borough Market! 
Bad times on the Brie though, something set it off or just a hopefully random phase?

Oh I'm not dissing the suggestions you made or anything supermarkets do good cheese!  sadly As has now been proved by the delightful Morgan, I shamefully am just very good at making a tit of myself it would appear! And very easy to fool... :blush: :whistling2:

God, who actually eats smooth peanut butter?! WRONG!!!


----------



## furryjen

_jake_ said:


> 1) I'm never gonna drink:whistling2:
> 2) I might at my mums 40th
> 3) Maybe when I get married
> 4) I'll look back on this thread and laugh that I said I'll never drink
> 5) I'll definitely not smoke.


Haha that you will! Although to be fair some people just don't like drinking, it's not as if you won't still have a good time 

Don't smoke though, and good for you! As someone who started smoking with my mates at 15/16 it's one thing I really regret cos it's so damn hard to give up! Although I have managed all of this year without having one yet!! :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Wooo! Smoking really makes me physically feel sick. Mum smokes and I'm constantly telling her the affects that its having on her body. This may be mean, but I once said while waiting in a queue that her breath stinks and her teeth are stained :lol: 

What can I say? I wanna go into medicine! :lol2:


----------



## furryjen

jme2049 said:


> What's Aspall?
> 
> 
> It's all about the Jager!


Coider!! It's really good cider, honestly get some next time you're out, not so much the fruity one but either the dry or regular apple are gooooooood (iPad wants to change this to goo poo'd wtf?!)
far nicer than any of that bulmers or koppaberg malarky and higher % too so less is more 

Yeah, I'm more tequila I have to say. When my mates and I went to Cyprus last year there were 6 of us in a line head back on the bar with the bartender pouring tequila shots straight into our mouths from the bottle! Was awesome!


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> What's Aspall?
> 
> 
> It's all about the Jager!


I'm with you on that one old boy!
Jagerbombs ftw


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> I'm with you on that one old boy!
> Jagerbombs ftw


YES mate! I booked my Bestival tickets this evening. 4 month payment plan. Get on it:2thumb:
It tastes too sweet to be bad for you.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Awww...Was tempted to go to Coast 2 Coast to see their Amietophyrynus rangeri, plus they've got a specials weekend on, but the toads aren't on their website list so I assume they sold em 
Probably for the best really...Until I manage to find a good priced 4x2x2 for the canes, I've got NO space (Except under my bed which is only 10" clearance & no natural light) :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Went to a friends baby shower last night and had to eat baby food, one of them almost made Matt sick just from the smell! :lol2: We had to guess the flavours, I got 4 out of 10 I think, not too shabby considering it all tasted like crap!
She's having a little girl, so we bought her a little pink dress and some dungarees with a bunny on them, soooo cute. Everyone kept telling me I'm next to have a kid haha, not likely!
Anyone else up to anything good this weekend? My corn is actually looking like she's going to lay today or tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## stewie m

i had a :censor: cricket in my bed last night :devil:


----------



## Wolfenrook

stewie m said:


> i had a :censor: cricket in my bed last night :devil:



Been there, done that. They keep escaping from my wife's WTF viv. On the bright side, she's stopped complaining about escaped fruit flies crawling on her in bed..... :no1:

Ade


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

stewie m said:


> i had a :censor: cricket in my bed last night :devil:


Was she good? Sorry couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## stewie m

Stephen P said:


> Was she good? Sorry couldn't resist :blush:


no keept climbing up my leg and every thing :devil:


----------



## ipreferaflan

jme2049 said:


> YES mate! I booked my Bestival tickets this evening. 4 month payment plan. Get on it:2thumb:
> It tastes too sweet to be bad for you.


Whey! I'm defo gonna get a ticket. Brian Wilson will be amazing <3
And we can drink Jager to the Village People.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well back when I was a lad, I kept a chile rose...my first "weird" pet.(I've still got the tank it came with too..haha)
Anyway...I happened to leave the lid slightly askew on my cricket tub after feeding it one day. That night, my mother shouted up the stairs, wanting me to come and look at this weird insect climbing up the wall that she's never seen before :lol2:
We had them living in the kitchen for aaggeess.


Well, the joy of my afternoon was turning...

this 








into this









for my chubbies

They seem to be loving it already...although you can't tell when they're buried I suppose !!!
To keep disturbance to a minimum I filled round em with coco, and within a min or two they were digging backwards into it :2thumb: I've left a void behind the plant which is where their heads were poking out...just for now.
Also...dunno how other people do this...but to stop em getting squished under the waterbowl, i've put some large rocks underneath propping it up :no1:
(I could've gone for the smaler bowl which is ample for them to soak in [one at a time] but their shop tank was mostly water, and I like to see my phibs splashing around...lol)


----------



## RhianB87

I am going to go to an adult softplay centre in portsmouth this evening  I am really looking forward to it.
But on the depressing note I dropped my phone and its more or less dead


----------



## detail3r

I think my worry about the neodymium magnets not being strong enough to support the fan were unjustified...


----------



## jme2049

ipreferaflan said:


> Whey! I'm defo gonna get a ticket. Brian Wilson will be amazing <3
> And we can drink Jager to the Village People.


Sounds like a plan buddy. :2thumb:
I can't wait.


----------



## RhianB87

I am starting to plan my new FBT viv even though the fish havent moved out of it yet :whistling2:

But how can I secure the top so they cant get out or get to close to the light? I was thinking mesh but not sure how to fix it in?


----------



## spend_day

sorry need a place to vent 



WTF I HAVEN'T BEEN PAID

I'm gonna kill the bursar when I she gets in, I was gonna do a dartfrog.co.uk order today for some new phibs, ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 
:war:




many thanks


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I am starting to plan my new FBT viv even though the fish havent moved out of it yet :whistling2:


I used to be terrible for planning things..ie once I got my FBT and started researching all the frogs and toads, I decided I would make a viv wall...SOOO I planned 5 different versions, for everything from snakes, toads, darts, tree frogs and inverts. (Not to scale or anything tho, just on paint lol)

Then I lost interest and never bothered :lol2:



Even gave the tank away once the toads died...which SUCKS 'coz it was 36x12x24 !!! Perfect for treefs:bash:


Also...Sucks about your wages Spend.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I am starting to plan my new FBT viv even though the fish havent moved out of it yet :whistling2:
> 
> But how can I secure the top so they cant get out or get to close to the light? I was thinking mesh but not sure how to fix it in?


 Make a wood frame and tack it on?

I've just about got round to starting my new FBT tank- got it free from my friendly local petshop:2thumb: They used it for rodents, so I had to take the glass ledge thing out.


Sausages and marmelade are the *BIZ*.:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## spend_day

Idea 2 is my fav lo 

I'm the same with planning I've got 2 phib stacks I have all planned out with measurements for materials and costs just not got round to making them.

Ron the tank you have is it the perfecto one? if it is whats your plan with the little vent on the side at the bottom



REDDEV1L said:


> Also...Sucks about your wages Spend.


apparently its all sorted and they will be in my account by midnight


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Make a wood frame and tack it on?
> 
> I've just about got round to starting my new FBT tank- got it free from my friendly local petshop:2thumb: They used it for rodents, so I had to take the glass ledge thing out.
> 
> 
> Sausages and marmelade are the *BIZ*.:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


Thats what I was thinking abut not sure how to secure it to glass. Got a while to think about how to do it. Once I build that one... their tank at the mo will be empty... hmm...


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Make a wood frame and tack it on?
> 
> I've just about got round to starting my new FBT tank- got it free from my friendly local petshop:2thumb: They used it for rodents, so I had to take the glass ledge thing out.
> 
> 
> Sausages and marmelade are the *BIZ*.:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


kinda what i did wooden light box with mesh on the bottem and a lift out piece of wood for the lid at the front 

this a old pic the deco has changed a bit


----------



## stewie m

man im hungry


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Thats what I was thinking abut not sure how to secure it to glass. Got a while to think about how to do it. Once I build that one... their tank at the mo will be empty... hmm...


has the tank got a ledge round the top inside if so the one i made is just smaller the the tank so it fits inside and sits on the ledge


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> has the tank got a ledge round the top inside if so the one i made is just smaller the the tank so it fits inside and sits on the ledge


Na it doesnt because its a fish tank at the mo. I think I may have to silicon some glass into the corners to put in a wooden frame. I cant think of what else to do.


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Na it doesnt because its a fish tank at the mo. I think I may have to silicon some glass into the corners to put in a wooden frame. I cant think of what else to do.


mines got this ledge










my lid just sits on there


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Na it doesnt because its a fish tank at the mo. I think I may have to silicon some glass into the corners to put in a wooden frame. I cant think of what else to do.


Or make the lid big enough to sit over the tank, like a shoebox lid.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Or make the lid big enough to sit over the tank.


Its got a pretty big lid on it already with a light which I want to keep. I think silconing glass inside to make a lip is the best idea. Now I just need to evict the 2 large goldfish


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Apparently I can't sing.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Apparently I can't sing.


really ?


----------



## spend_day

Morgan Freeman said:


> Apparently I can't sing.


:whistling2:
I can't dance, I can't talk.
Only thing about me is the way I walk.
I can't dance, I can't sing
I'm just standing here selling everything.
:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

spend_day said:


> :whistling2:
> I can't dance, I can't talk.
> Only thing about me is the way I walk.
> I can't dance, I can't sing
> I'm just standing here selling everything.
> :whistling2:


 :no1:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Apparently I can't sing.


Me neither but I do it anyway :2thumb: I love singing but I hate doing it in front of other people.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm the office singer.

IT STARTED WITH A KISSSSSSSSS


----------



## stewie m

long as it aint cee lo green singing


----------



## stewie m

just put a peace liliy in my white viv hope they dont level it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Two stories.

The glass from the front of the oven just exploded.

I overheard an argument next door. Apparently he can't even look at her anymore and never wants to touch her. Awww.


----------



## stewie m

i wanna re do my vivs they look :censor:


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> I overheard an argument next door. Apparently he can't even look at her anymore and never wants to touch her. Awww.


He must be nuts. She's fit as :censor:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Two stories.
> 
> The glass from the front of the oven just exploded.
> 
> I overheard an argument next door. Apparently he can't even look at her anymore and never wants to touch her. Awww.


oh........


----------



## spend_day

Morgan Freeman said:


> Two stories.
> 
> The glass from the front of the oven just exploded.


thats why u dont keep fireworks in the over... seriously what happened?



Morgan Freeman said:


> I overheard an argument next door. Apparently he can't even look at her anymore and never wants to touch her. Awww.


she hot? :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> He must be nuts. She's fit as :censor:


Huh??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

spend_day said:


> thats why u dont keep fireworks in the over... seriously what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> she hot? :whistling2:


No idea. The inner panel is fine as is the actual oven. The front glass panel just shattered letting out a huge bang and sending glass everywhere.

Nah, but still. Poor girl :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

spend_day said:


> thats why u dont keep fireworks in the over... seriously what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> she hot? :whistling2:


dunno morgan is tho


----------



## spend_day

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, but still. Poor girl :lol2:


poor lass


----------



## stewie m

morg u should of just tolled erm to shut up


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was in the corridor and they were in their flat, I wasn't going to knock on the door and ask!


----------



## detail3r

Thank christ I don't live in a flat. Hearing other peoples dramas and every day activities would drive me mad.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Maybe she came home with crabs or lice? Looks aren't everything...

so...hi people. How have you all been?


----------



## spend_day

Morning all.


----------



## jme2049

ilovetoads2 said:


> Maybe she came home with crabs or lice? Looks aren't everything...
> 
> so...hi people. How have you all been?





spend_day said:


> Morning all.


Hola peeps!

I'm going to take a walk with the dog to my local rep shop. It's a couple of miles away but the sun is shining so what the hell.:2thumb:


----------



## spend_day

jme2049 said:


> Hola peeps!
> 
> I'm going to take a walk with the dog to my local rep shop. It's a couple of miles away but the sun is shining so what the hell.:2thumb:


its alright for some I'm suck in the office at work


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Thank christ I don't live in a flat. Hearing other peoples dramas and every day activities would drive me mad.


I was only because I was in the hallway. Otherwise the whole place is silent.


----------



## manda88

That's the downside to living in flats, you hear everybody else around you and there's not a lot you can do about it. The guy next door used to play his music loud enough for us to hear it over the sound of our TV so we went round and asked him to turn it down, and fortunately he's been fine since (I can let him off now anyway seeing as I hit his car recently and never told him :whistling2 but the flat upstairs are stamping around fairly often and playing their music quite loud, it's not horrendous but there are times where it gets really annoying.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't want to live near anyone. As in absolutely nobody.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. I tell my young people that when they are zillionaires and can afford their own desert island, they can play their music as loud as they like. Until then...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. I tell my young people that when they are zillionaires and can afford their own desert island, they can play their music as loud as they like. Until then...


Too many raves has damaged my ears I think.


----------



## jme2049

Morgan Freeman said:


> Too many raves has damaged my ears I think.


:lol2: A mate of mine used to take his own ear plugs when we went to drum and bass nights saying "you'll be sorry when you're older". He looked a right tool.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: A mate of mine used to take his own ear plugs when we went to drum and bass nights saying "you'll be sorry when you're older". He looked a right tool.


I'm sorry now I'm older!


----------



## jme2049

:lol2:Ha ha.


----------



## REDDEV1L

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: A mate of mine used to take his own ear plugs when we went to drum and bass nights saying "you'll be sorry when you're older". He looked a right tool.


Just like older folks telling you not to shine laser pens in your/other ppls eyes. 2 yrs later and I needed glasses !!!!


----------



## spend_day

worst I've done is rupture an eardrum left me deaf on my left side for a few weeks, my mates found it funny as hell that half the time I had no idea what was just said 

still got good hearing and eyes but I'm only 22 so more time to ruin it yet 





on another note just order the 4 Scaphiophryne marmorata off of dartfrog


----------



## Morgan Freeman

When do they arrive? I hate waiting for stuff!


----------



## stewie m

i wont live in a flat


----------



## spend_day

Morgan Freeman said:


> When do they arrive? I hate waiting for stuff!


Not till the 4th May I can't get them shipped this week or the time off next week so i'll just have to wait. give plenty of time to put there little home together.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i wont live in a flat


You don't have a job mr too good for a flat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> You don't have a job mr too good for a flat :Na_Na_Na_Na:


how do u no i dont have a job 

dont like flats some of thes new posh apartments are ok tho but still wouldnt live in one


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> how do u no i dont have a job
> 
> dont like flats some of thes new posh apartments are ok tho but still wouldnt live in one


You told us!

I have a posh new apartment. It's great, but a little small tbh.


----------



## spend_day

Morgan Freeman said:


> You told us!
> 
> I have a posh new apartment. It's great, but a little small tbh.


ohhh fancy 

are post apartments like posh food awesome but there's not enough of it 

me and the misses are looking at moving in together but we can only afford sub-posh flats or maybe a small terrace


----------



## Morgan Freeman

spend_day said:


> ohhh fancy
> 
> are post apartments like posh food awesome but there's not enough of it
> 
> me and the misses are looking at moving in together but we can only afford sub-posh flats or maybe a small terrace


As long as a flat is clean, tidy and relatively modern I'm not too fussed. We're looking for something much cheaper when we move.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> You told us!
> 
> I have a posh new apartment. It's great, but a little small tbh.


did i ???

your flat looks nice 

just dont do flats really never have 

want a house with a gerden and a garage or double for building classic cars in unless i come in to few million then id buy one with a load or barns and out buildings and fill them up with cars innit it all about the cars and classics for me nothing i want more


----------



## REDDEV1L

spend_day said:


> on another note just order the 4 Scaphiophryne marmorata off of dartfrog


Sweet.

I see he has a cpl of different caecilians in...
I'd love some but a) no spare cash b) no spare room and c) not a clue how to keep em :lol2:
b & c would be sorted if they could live in an underbed storage tub with no heat and no light...giving up on my mealworm colony....i don't feed them enough to warrant 3 drawers full of worms downstairs and a tub under my bed. (Plus as I found out lastnight, the 3 drawers full in the garage are HEAVING with mites....oh joy !!)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> did i ???
> 
> your flat looks nice
> 
> just dont do flats really never have
> 
> want a house with a gerden and a garage or double for building classic cars in unless i come in to few million then id buy one with a load or barns and out buildings and fill them up with cars innit it all about the cars and classics for me nothing i want more


Yeah, a Ferrari 250GT sounds nice!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, a Ferrari 250GT sounds nice!


250 gt swb :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: but i will need like 200 grand plus just look at the pics i put on fb it cheaper 

250 gto more like a million minamum if you find one


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Saw one on youtube sell for $4mil.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Saw one on youtube sell for $4mil.


GTO?? most sell in auctions 

wouldnt have a red Ferrari


----------



## Morgan Freeman

SWB.

I'm looking at a classic car in the future, probably be something less glamorous however.


----------



## spend_day

REDDEV1L said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I see he has a cpl of different caecilians in...
> I'd love some but a) no spare cash b) no spare room and c) not a clue how to keep em :lol2:
> b & c would be sorted if they could live in an underbed storage tub with no heat and no light...giving up on my mealworm colony....i don't feed them enough to warrant 3 drawers full of worms downstairs and a tub under my bed. (Plus as I found out lastnight, the 3 drawers full in the garage are HEAVING with mites....oh joy !!)


never kept caecilains I know the species dartfrog has in spend alot of time in burrows they just need to be kept warm and damp enough really but dunno alot about them tho

I've had an issue with mealworms and mites before its such a pain in the rear I put my colony out for the birds when it happened


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> SWB.
> 
> I'm looking at a classic car in the future, probably be something less glamorous however.


thats wy i said minamum 

what kinda classic


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> thats wy i said minamum
> 
> what kinda classic


Anything around 5K. I dunno, been looking around trying to decide for ages. Won't nee done until I move....If we move.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anything around 5K. I dunno, been looking around trying to decide for ages. Won't nee done until I move....If we move.


not bad price should summat good for that


----------



## stewie m

a car collection is the thing i want more then any thing but will probably never happen 

just have to stick with the model colleting instead


----------



## REDDEV1L

spend_day said:


> I've had an issue with mealworms and mites before its such a pain in the rear I put my colony out for the birds when it happened


Yup, I've had it a few times, which is why they all ended up in the garage :lol2:

I've just chucked all 3 drawers worth into an underbed storage box and put it in the garden to dry em out a bit....if they all get munched by birds...then so be it :whistling2:
(But i've been clever and put them on my bros trampoline...the birds PROBABLY wont go near as the safety net will spook em)


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> how do u no i dont have a job
> 
> dont like flats some of thes new posh apartments are ok tho but still wouldnt live in one


In my experience you get what you can!:whistling2:

I actually like my flat (and there is a lot more designated animal room than at the Boyfs bungelow) but a balcony isn't a substitute for a garden- which is why I spend so much time working on the garden there. We're kind of split between the two- weekdays here in the flat and weekends at the house- our 'town hoice' and our 'country hoice'!:lol2: No moats, though, sadly...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bristol Zoo on thursday *dance* and possibly a new tortoise on friday! 

Life has actually got better since being single!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bristol Zoo on thursday *dance* and possibly a new tortoise on friday!
> 
> Life has actually got better since being single!


:2thumb::no1::2thumb:

Told ya darlin, every day gets better. 

You deserve things to go right for you.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> In my experience you get what you can!:whistling2:
> 
> I actually like my flat (and there is a lot more designated animal room than at the Boyfs bungelow) but a balcony isn't a substitute for a garden- which is why I spend so much time working on the garden there. We're kind of split between the two- weekdays here in the flat and weekends at the house- our 'town hoice' and our 'country hoice'!:lol2: No moats, though, sadly...


a flat wouldnt work were wuld i put the cars and restor them 

and what a bout the model cuz i want 1000s and rep room


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> :2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> Told ya darlin, every day gets better.
> 
> You deserve things to go right for you.


Just hoping my dad will take me to get the tortoise on the way home on friday.... he said no, but is re-thinking :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

In my house I want a moat, secret getaway tunnel, fireman's pole, revolving fireplace, lookout tower and possibly a roof slide.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bristol Zoo on thursday *dance* and possibly a new tortoise on friday!
> 
> Life has actually got better since being single!


Alright for some!! And I'm glad to hear things are getting better for you, we all said you're better off without him  boys smell!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> In my house I want a moat, secret getaway tunnel, fireman's pole, revolving fireplace, lookout tower and possibly a roof slide.


pole sounds good wouldnt be used as a firemans one tho

lots out buildings full of cars is all i want


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> pole sounds good wouldnt be used as a firemans one tho
> 
> lots out buildings full of cars is all i want


Basement with cars with underground entrance. Done.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Basement with cars with underground entrance. Done.


basement and out buildings done :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> pole sounds good wouldnt be used as a firemans one tho
> 
> lots out buildings full of cars is all i want


As I said- great if you can get it- I want a book room, an animal room, a TV/media room separate from the rest, a craft room for the boyf, etc etc etc. Until I win the lottery, though, I'll have to work with what I've got. I'm not commenting on firemen.:mf_dribble:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> As I said- great if you can get it- I want a book room, an animal room, a TV/media room separate from the rest, a craft room for the boyf, etc etc etc. Until I win the lottery, though, I'll have to work with what I've got. I'm not commenting on firemen.:mf_dribble:


i now i allready said the car collection wont ever happen above


----------



## detail3r

Finally found an alternative to Flevopol / Compaktuna.

Also yestertday I actually managed to take a photo I am proud of, after spending the day taking snaps of my mates .:R32


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i now i allready said the car collection wont ever happen above


It might, mate- either meet someone rich, or invent something amazing!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> It might, mate- either meet someone rich, or invent something amazing!:2thumb:


me invent somthing ??? lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> me invent somthing ??? lol


Don't underestimate yourself mate- I reckon you have a few things to surprise us...


----------



## manda88

Just watched Justin Bieber get shot multiple times on CSI, it was great.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Just watched Justin Bieber get shot multiple times on CSI, it was great.


We all can dream....:whistling2:

Katie and Kerry next????


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Just watched Justin Bieber get shot multiple times on CSI, it was great.


shame it wasnt real


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't underestimate yourself mate- I reckon you have a few things to surprise us...


depends what you talking about i couldnt suprise any thing


----------



## _jake_

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bristol Zoo on thursday *dance* and possibly a new tortoise on friday!
> 
> Life has actually got better since being single!


No! You'll be so.close.to.me:gasp:

Honestly, it's a load of ballbags there and wouldn't waste the money. I'm going to a place Called Noahs ark zoo farm tomorrow, few miles away from Bristol. I'll let you know what it's like! Bristol zoo literally only has Lions:bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> No! You'll be so.close.to.me:gasp:
> 
> Honestly, it's a load of ballbags there and wouldn't waste the money. I'm going to a place Called Noahs ark zoo farm tomorrow, few miles away from Bristol. I'll let you know what it's like! Bristol zoo literally only has Lions:bash:


I'm not paying, my dad is :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

I thought Bristol zoo had a new reptile and bug bit etc... I've been told its very good.


----------



## _jake_

I've been a couple of times this year, it's alright. Depends on what you like, the reptile section doesn't really have anything special and the bug bit has been there for years haha. Definitely check out the butterfly house and walking with Lemurs. Noahs Ark apparently has Giraffe, Rhino ect much more larger animals (which I prefer) than Bristol! Just thought I'd let ya know!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Not fussy really :lol2: I like the big animals too but as long as I can get some good photo's I'll be a happy bunny :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Oh also make sure you check out the zoo show thing, it's actually quite entertaining!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

_jake_ said:


> Oh also make sure you check out the zoo show thing, it's actually quite entertaining!


Will do! Is that a hands on thing?


----------



## _jake_

No it's a keeper telling you about animals, getting them out ect. Its at the stage in the middle of the zoo


----------



## richie.b

Its a shame really Bristol zoo used to have everything when i was a kid, all the big animals you could think of, still i hear its got nice gardens :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

richie.b said:


> Its a shame really Bristol zoo used to have everything when i was a kid, all the big animals you could think of, still i hear its got nice gardens :whistling2:


Good for photography then :2thumb:


----------



## spend_day

morning all 



Morgan Freeman said:


> In my house I want a moat, secret getaway tunnel, fireman's pole, revolving fireplace, lookout tower and possibly a roof slide.


you forgot batcave



manda88 said:


> boys smell!


oi I think you'll fine some of us are very hygienic...... not necessarily me but some of us


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> We all can dream....:whistling2:
> 
> Katie and Kerry next????


If only!!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not paying, my dad is :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I thought Bristol zoo had a new reptile and bug bit etc... I've been told its very good.


I've been to Bristol Zoo and enjoyed it, not as much as places like London and Marwell but it's worth a visit, they have a few frogs and reps, can't really remember what, but they've got fruit bats that swoop over your head and stuff which is a bit frightening! (I think this is Bristol anyway, we went there when we collected a viv from Richie last year!) There's some pics of the trip on my FB, can't remember what album they're in but they're definitely on there.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> If only!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Bristol Zoo and enjoyed it, not as much as places like London and Marwell but it's worth a visit, they have a few frogs and reps, can't really remember what, but they've got fruit bats that swoop over your head and stuff which is a bit frightening! (I think this is Bristol anyway, we went there when we collected a viv from Richie last year!) There's some pics of the trip on my FB, can't remember what album they're in but they're definitely on there.


Setting off in a minute when my mum decides to stop faffing around with her hair! 

Bristol does have the fruit bat enclosure, it's off the twilight zone. If you're really lucky some of them let it 'all hang out' - Fruits bat have huge wangs.:lol2: Should of seen me pi$$ing myself laughing with a mate.


----------



## manda88

Yeah I found the pics just now, they've got the lemur enclosure that you can walk into as well and be within inches of the lemurs! They had lots of little tanks full of tiny golden mantella, another tank that looked like it had tiger legged monkey frogs in there or something similar, it seems like it's quite a small zoo but there's actually a fair amount of stuff there. I LOVE the zoo :flrt: going to Longleat on the 22nd May for mine and Matt's 4 year anniversary and my friend's 1 year anniversary with her OH, so that should be cool. Me and Matt are also planning on going to the New Forest on the 21st for Matt's birthday, and going riding through the park, I've never ridden in the New Forest before so I'm really looking forward to it, I never get sick of that place.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Love the new forest!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

4 day weekend. Good weather. Yes. Please.


----------



## RhianB87

Wooo I have managed to get my first ever thing of freecycle ( I am so cheap  )

Its a 4 foot fish tank, which means the goldfish will be evicted from my room which also means I can start on the new FBT crib in their tank 

There may now be lots of questions about waterfalls, planting and fake rocks to follow :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

I love the New Forest too, there should be some foals around the time we go too which will be cool 
I'm off to Badminton Horse Trials this weekend to watch the dressage, looking forward to that too cos I'll be able to get some nice pics hopefully! Just got to make sure I get a good place around the arena so nobody's in my way :whip: Then on Sunday I'm going to my mummy's house to play Pokemon and eat meaty BBQ goodness.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Then on Sunday I'm *going to my mummy's house to play Pokemon* and eat meaty BBQ goodness.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
I think I may have a few bbq's to go to this weekend.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ah yeah def need a bbq!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ah yeah def need a bbq!


 
i want one made from a front end of a car lol


----------



## stewie m

u still not sold that vectra yet


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> I think I may have a few bbq's to go to this weekend.


Obviously I won't be playing Pokemon with my mum...I'll just be taking my DS with me for when I get bored of family time :2thumb: don't forget it's Easter on Sunday! I thought it was next month...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> u still not sold that vectra yet


blurrrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> i want one made from a front end of a car lol


Prob wouldn't be expensive. Go down the scrapheap and pick something up, can you weld?

I want a car turned into a fish tank.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Prob wouldn't be expensive. Go down the scrapheap and pick something up, can you weld?
> 
> I want a car turned into a fish tank.


no but my dad can 

think im a caraholic and need help

car fish tank would be cool iv seen done befor on some car show program


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> no but my dad can
> 
> think im a caraholic and need help
> 
> car fish tank would be cool iv seen done befor on some car show program


I'm a "make stupid things out of other things" holic.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm a "make stupid things out of other things" holic.


im not i cant make any thing


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Working till 19:30 when the weather is like this actually sucks:devil:

Also, anyone watching that Essex Jungle at 20:00 on channel 5 tonight.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yep, not cos I want to, I just have nothing better to do.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep, not cos I want to, I just have nothing better to do.


Well I kinda want to, but I also don't have anything to do, so its a bonus really.

Hows your whites getting on?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Good. I need to redo the viv as they've destroyed it!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good. I need to redo the viv as they've destroyed it!


:lol2::lol2:


want to redo mine but cant bebotherd dont like think it looks crap


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Prob wouldn't be expensive. Go down the scrapheap and pick something up, can you weld?
> 
> *I want a car turned into a fish tank.*


I want a fish tank turned into a car.

EDIT: Turned all my heat mats off today- may have to turn them on again in a bit, but for now...


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I want a fish tank turned into a car.
> 
> EDIT: Turned all my heat mats off today- may have to turn them on again in a bit, but for now...


 
i want a us navy air craft carrier turnd in to a fish tank 

http://www.militarydesktop.com/data/media/2161/US Navy - Aircraftcarrier 1.jpg


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

YAY, bunnies passed health check at the vets.. vaccinations are half price too, so I got their myxi and (in 2 weeks time) VHD £40 for both rabbits, saving me £40.
Bristol zoo tomorrow and picking up a new tortoise on friday :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

Anyone watch that Essex thing?


OUCH just got an electric shock!


----------



## richie.b

jme2049 said:


> Anyone watch that Essex thing?



I watched it and omg :gasp: crocodile dundee wanabee or what :bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> Anyone watch that Essex thing?
> 
> 
> OUCH just got an electric shock!


Nope, is it more car crash tv? :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

richie.b said:


> I watched it and omg :gasp: crocodile dundee wanabee or what :bash:


Haha my thoughts exactly. Fair play to the guy though.
Did you see his emu/ostrich or whatever?


----------



## stewie m

what essex thing


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nope, is it more car crash tv? :lol2:


It weren't all that bad. The people in the shop where cool, their shop looks ace. Others were just a bit quirky:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

not a nother essex progam thats a joke


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> not a nother essex progam thats a joke


It was about exotic animal keeping not a perma tanned tw:censor:t in sight. It wasn't bad. Is Essex a big area as it's mentioned alot at the moment


----------



## detail3r

Expanding foam is a nightmare on skin.


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> It was about exotic animal keeping not a perma tanned tw:censor:t in sight. It wasn't bad. Is Essex a big area as it's mentioned alot at the moment


crap was going to sky+ that lol compleatly for got thought u was on about that other essex show that sounds a compleat joke witch i wont watch 

yes essex is a fairly big county look on google


----------



## stewie m

i dont no why every one makes out at the way essex people are when a lot of them arent like that


----------



## _jake_

I know how you feel Stewie, though it isn't just Essex citizens who fall under a lot of stereotypes so stop getting so angry about it 

Like they say Bristolians have cider bellies, talk funny, live on a farm, own a tractor, sleep with our sisters and also have webbed feet and a tail. Which (mostly) isn't true at all. Like I'm a sexy mofo and all my body parts are in proportion, I hate farms, don't drink, don't have a sister though I do talk funny.


----------



## jme2049

_jake_ said:


> I know how you feel Stewie, though it isn't just Essex citizens who fall under a lot of stereotypes so stop getting so angry about it
> 
> Like they say Bristolians have cider bellies, talk funny, live on a farm, own a tractor, sleep with our sisters and also have webbed feet and a tail. Which (mostly) isn't true at all. Like I'm a sexy mofo and all my body parts are in proportion, I hate farms, don't drink, don't have a sister though I do talk funny.


:lol2:
And I don't take sheep from behind.
: victory:


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> I know how you feel Stewie, though it isn't just Essex citizens who fall under a lot of stereotypes so stop getting so angry about it
> 
> Like they say Bristolians have cider bellies, talk funny, live on a farm, own a tractor, sleep with our sisters and also have webbed feet and a tail. Which (mostly) isn't true at all. Like I'm a sexy mofo and all my body parts are in proportion, I hate farms, don't drink, don't have a sister though I do talk funny.


im not getting angry about it every one is intitled to there own opinions it just annoys me


----------



## detail3r

stewie m said:


> im not getting angry about it every one is intitled to there own opinions it just annoys me


You are.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just watching it on playback... quite good actually, not your typical chav bimbo Essex tv show :lol2:

My room looks like some of their houses! But I love it!


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> And I don't take sheep from behind.
> : victory:


 
normal wen u say u dont do something it normal means the opersit :lol2::lol2:

like wen u get asked did u do that and u say no normly means u did :lol2: or is it just me


----------



## _jake_

jme2049 said:


> :lol2:
> And I don't take sheep from behind.
> : victory:


Hahaha. I was going to be mean and say 'from the front?' but I resisted.:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

detail3r said:


> You are.


no im not


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just watching it on playback... quite good actually, not your typical chav bimbo Essex tv show :lol2:
> 
> My room looks like some of their houses! But I love it!


any idea wen it repeted


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> any idea wen it repeted


No, but if you have virgin media or similar its on todays playback list if you scroll down


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No, but if you have virgin media or similar its on todays playback list if you scroll down


dont have vergin im sky 

i will keep look out on fiver or somthing


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

stewie m said:


> dont have vergin im sky
> 
> i will keep look out on fiver or somthing


Yeah it'll probably be on that. dunno how sky works as i'm used to virgin media :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah it'll probably be on that. dunno how sky works as i'm used to virgin media :lol2:


 sky has anytime might be on there


----------



## stewie m

god im tired yaaaaaaaawwwn


----------



## RhianB87

I have just been onto Dart frogs website for the first time ever... My shopping list is getting pretty long!


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I have just been onto Dart frogs website for the first time ever... My shopping list is getting pretty long!


thats what happens wen u go on that site lol


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> normal wen u say u dont do something it normal means the opersit :lol2::lol2:
> 
> like wen u get asked did u do that and u say no normly means u did :lol2: or is it just me





_jake_ said:


> Hahaha. I was going to be mean and say 'from the front?' but I resisted.:lol2:


That's Racism against the welsh always happensYouTube - QI: Welsh racism with comedian Rob Brydon - BBC comedy



FallenAngel said:


> I have just been onto Dart frogs website for the first time ever... My shopping list is getting pretty long!


How have you only just been on the site.:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> That's Racism against the welsh always happensYouTube - QI: Welsh racism with comedian Rob Brydon - BBC comedy
> 
> 
> 
> How have you only just been on the site.:gasp:


Cardiff is cool- it's where Dr Who and Torchwood are filmed. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> That's Racism against the welsh always happensYouTube - QI: Welsh racism with comedian Rob Brydon - BBC comedy
> 
> 
> 
> How have you only just been on the site.:gasp:


 
I have never really needed much and have used other sites but thought I would have a nosey


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Cardiff is cool- it's where Dr Who and Torchwood are filmed. :2thumb:


Cardiff rocks. Not enough Welsh though:lol2:


I'm having a 90's session. YouTube - Set adrift on Memory Bliss - PM Dawn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60fqp2rLUR4&feature=related
Cleaning the bbq for the weekend:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Out tonight £1.25 a pint:mf_dribble:. I LOVE STUDENTS!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Might get high tonight.


----------



## berksmike

Someones just made an unauthorised payment from my paypal account :censor::censor::cussing: for $60

Now cant make any payments from it til its resolved. Am b:censor:y incandescent


----------



## stewie m

jme2049 said:


> That's Racism against the welsh always happensYouTube - QI: Welsh racism with comedian Rob Brydon - BBC comedy
> 
> 
> 
> How have you only just been on the site.:gasp:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: was jocking 

most welsh are good people well the ones i now of are


----------



## stewie m

berksmike said:


> Someones just made an unauthorised payment from my paypal account :censor::censor::cussing: for $60
> 
> Now cant make any payments from it til its resolved. Am b:censor:y incandescent


pay pal sucks iv had problems in the past


----------



## berksmike

First time Ive had a problem - I was emailed by them as soon as the transaction was made. If was so dodgy why didnt they email me for confirmation it was valid first?


----------



## stewie m

berksmike said:


> First time Ive had a problem - I was emailed by them as soon as the transaction was made. If was so dodgy why didnt they email me for confirmation it was valid first?


i sold something and it compleaty buggard up my account and bard it had to phone them was on the phone for over 30 min following there instructions to sort it out


----------



## stewie m

were is every one


----------



## richie.b

berksmike said:


> Someones just made an unauthorised payment from my paypal account :censor::censor::cussing: for $60
> 
> Now cant make any payments from it til its resolved. Am b:censor:y incandescent


This happened to a friend of mine he got the money back but its a pain whilst its being sorted. Very worrying how easy this happens especially when we are using paypal all the time

I just had a phone call telling me ive got a blue trojan virus or something on my computor, ' always thought that was a condom' the bloke was trying to get info out of me so i told him to p1$$ off and ill phone the doctors now


----------



## berksmike

After all that moaning got my money back and my account sorted within the hour so not too bad - still worrying tho. Just glad Id not linked my debit card!

Trojans are condoms - I think blue trojans are when theyre too small lol


----------



## detail3r

Managed to

- Knacker the fan for the vanzo viv
- Balls up the background for the terribs viv
- Not manage to get any peat to stick to GG
- Get peat coloured expanding foam all over my hands, which wont come off, and i'm at work tomorrow

Crap day.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Give it a few days.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Give it a few days.


Aye, just feeling pretty down with the way the days gone. Spent £££ on stuff thats now not going to be used.

Think soft xaxim panels are the way to go tbh, nice and simple.

Least the vanzos have been calling like mad today.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My leucs always cool like mad, no eggs yet though.

Also, azzies are really bold now, all 4 frogs are out 75% of the time.


----------



## detail3r

You need Terribs. Their call rocks.


----------



## REDDEV1L

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Spent most of the day touring round shops looking for an antquarium thing for my bro's easter present....but could only find the ant world one ive had and a huge 2ft tall unstable lego-like pod-&-tubey monstrosity....I want the funky blue jelly one :bash:

Anyway....a shoutout to those who use bean weevils...How the hell do you get some out the tub without killing the rest or getting them all over the house ??? (With FF I drop the tub, open it, then tap the tub while on its side pointing downwards...but obviously their bananna mush doesnt move [much], beans fall about allover.)
It wont be a problem when raising a few rana t but thats a while off yet, I want some for my bufo


----------



## jme2049

stewie m said:


> were is every one


Sorry Stu, I was out on the lash. :lol2:



Advice needed people, How do you go about telling a girl you don't fancy in the slightest that you don't want to do something sometime :lol2: Without being offensive?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Sorry Stu, I was out on the lash. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Advice needed people, How do you go about telling a girl you don't fancy in the slightest that you don't want to do something sometime :lol2: Without being offensive?


Tell her you're already seeing someone. Lying is the way forward in situations like this!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Tell her you're already seeing someone. Lying is the way forward in situations like this!


She knows I'm not seeing someone else, but I could lie and say there might be something with someone else I don't want to ruin:notworthy: :lol2: She's a nice enough girl but she's bigger than me and looks like a lesbian, not my cup of tea if i'm honest.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Did a total clean-out of my mini bufo today, hoping that the panacur has sorted his worms out....so thought i'd take a comparison shot again so anyone interested can see his progress...which as you can see is 
SSSLLLOOOWWWWW









He actually looks SMALLER than a month ago :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Sorry Stu, I was out on the lash. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Advice needed people, How do you go about telling a girl you don't fancy in the slightest that you don't want to do something sometime :lol2: Without being offensive?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Tell her you're gay.
> 
> Works for me....:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

*[*/QUOTE]

Tell her you're gay.

Works for me....:whistling2:[/QUOTE]

If a man tries to flirt with you do you tell them your straight :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was reading my mums magazin (Chat I think) and there was a woman in it with a photo of her holding a "fully grown boa constrictor" It looked a lot like a adult royal python :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Tell her you're gay.
> 
> Works for me....:whistling2:


*If a man tries to flirt with you do you tell them your straight :Na_Na_Na_Na:*


I was reading my mums magazin (Chat I think) and there was a woman in it with a photo of her holding a "fully grown boa constrictor" It looked a lot like a adult royal python :whistling2:[/QUOTE]

Not if he's cute!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> jme2049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Stu, I was out on the lash. :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Advice needed people, How do you go about telling a girl you don't fancy in the slightest that you don't want to do something sometime :lol2: Without being offensive?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Tell her you're gay.
> 
> Works for me....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt now you were gay ron
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> Ron Magpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt now you were gay ron
> 
> 
> 
> You are possibly the last person in the universe...:whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## _jake_

Sorry Stu, but I did just blooming laugh my socks off!


----------



## RhianB87

Or maybe he just thinks your cute Stewie


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Had an awesome couple of days! got my new tortoise and here's a few pics from the trip.
Bloody kids kept getting in my way all the time though :bash:

Me feeding the lorikeets :flrt:








Rubbish quality but I think this one is funny.









































Simples!


----------



## andaroo

awesome pics! I love parrots! :flrt:

Stewie you can watch essex jungle on channel 5s website right here! thats what i did  great show!
Essex Jungle | Channel 5


----------



## andaroo

soooo hot here tonight the frogs are goin mental :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Or maybe he just thinks your cute Stewie


who ??


----------



## stewie m

andaroo said:


> awesome pics! I love parrots! :flrt:
> 
> Stewie you can watch essex jungle on channel 5s website right here! thats what i did  great show!
> Essex Jungle | Channel 5


repeted sat morning 11.30


----------



## stewie m

_jake_ said:


> Sorry Stu, but I did just blooming laugh my socks off!


at what


----------



## jme2049

Ron Magpie said:


> Tell her you're gay.
> 
> Works for me....:whistling2:


She thought I was gay when we met. Apparently I give off a vibe :lol2:


stewie m said:


> Ron Magpie said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt now you were gay ron
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
Click to expand...


----------



## jme2049

Great pics Jazzy:2thumb:
I love Lemurs.


----------



## manda88

Those are some cracking pics, jazzy!

Was so close to buying a leopard gecko just now, its got half its tail missing and a huge chunk missing from the base of its tail, yet its on sand and has some stuck to the open wound. The shop wants 60 for it but the chances of them getting that is slim to none, it'll probably die of infection. Really really really want to buy it, but Matt said no 

On my way to badminton horse trials in gloucester at the moment, so be prepared for lots of photos later!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks  I took over 300 but was only happy with about 50 or so :blush: 

Hope you have fun today manda, look forward to the pics!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Those are some cracking pics, jazzy!
> 
> Was so close to buying a leopard gecko just now, its got half its tail missing and a huge chunk missing from the base of its tail, yet its on sand and has some stuck to the open wound. The shop wants 60 for it but the chances of them getting that is slim to none, it'll probably die of infection. Really really really want to buy it, but Matt said no
> 
> On my way to badminton horse trials in gloucester at the moment, so be prepared for lots of photos later!


Poor thing  Where was it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Soooo hot. Sounds like bbq time? Oh I think so.


----------



## stewie m

damn hayfever


----------



## RhianB87

I am so confused. All I am trying to do is make a planted viv and I have no idea what to buy


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I am so confused. All I am trying to do is make a planted viv and I have no idea what to buy


yep i was like that wen i did mine mostly with plants


----------



## Ron Magpie

berksmike said:


> Someones just made an unauthorised payment from my paypal account :censor::censor::cussing: for $60
> 
> Now cant make any payments from it til its resolved. Am b:censor:y incandescent


That's why I don't buy online or have a paypal account. I don't even bank online.





@Stewie: My hayfever is playing up too!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> That's why I don't buy online or have a paypal account. I don't even bank online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Stewie: My hayfever is playing up too!


 
its a bugger innit wasnt to bed fine most of the day then come over all puffy and hayfever like for an hour or so it kinda went as it got dark


----------



## stewie m

stewie m said:


> its a bugger innit wasnt to bed fine most of the day then come over all puffy and hayfever like for an hour or so it kinda went as it got dark


forget that feel like poo come over all crapy again


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> damn hayfever


Ahh man I've been so bad tonight. I get cold sweats when its' really bad!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm lucky, I've never had hay fever. I know someone though who gets it so bad sometimes that he can't see to drive! :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I couldn't drive tonight.


----------



## stewie m

my hey fever is normaly just stuffy and and puffy 

my eyes were the worst i have ever had at goodwood last year were they join the side of my nose was so puffy the kinda swelled up and coverd quter of my eyes witch was a strange feeling 

i all ways get it wose at car shows witch is really annoying


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> my hey fever is normaly just stuffy and and puffy
> 
> my eyes were the worst i have ever had at goodwood last year were they join the side of my nose was so puffy the kinda swelled up and coverd quter of my eyes witch was a strange feeling
> 
> *i all ways get it wose at car shows witch is really annoying*


Mine pretty much cleared up when I stopped working in London, then got bad when I started commuting again- I think pollution makes it worse. Going to Feast of Fiddles tonight- it's a bunch of well-known folk rockers who get together for a tour every year :2thumb: http://www.feastoffiddles.com/


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Mine pretty much cleared up when I stopped working in London, then got bad when I started commuting again- I think pollution makes it worse. Going to Feast of Fiddles tonight- it's a bunch of well-known folk rockers who get together for a tour every year :2thumb: Feast of Fiddles


most car shows are out in the country in a field surrounded buy farms and other fields


----------



## jme2049

Hey all, anyone actually looking forward to the wedding?

Oh also Amanda did your corn ever produce any eggs?


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Hey all, anyone actually looking forward to the wedding?
> 
> Oh also Amanda did your corn ever produce any eggs?


The only good thing about the wedding is a day off! I'm not planning on watching it, but I probably will end up doing so. It'll be pointless going out somewhere because so many roads are being closed so people can have street parties....WTF?! Why party in the street just because two people you don't even know are getting married. But meh, each to their own I suppose!

No she didn't ever lay any, it would appear she was just producing massive follicles, so I've paired her with the male again and they've locked 3 times within minutes, she's still looking huge so I will have eggs at some point!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'd rather eat and a brick than watch those two non entities tie the knot.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> The only good thing about the wedding is a day off! I'm not planning on watching it, but I probably will end up doing so. It'll be pointless going out somewhere because so many roads are being closed so people can have street parties....WTF?! Why party in the street just because two people you don't even know are getting married. But meh, each to their own I suppose!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know of any street parties by me. I watched the film on Sunday when I was hungover, I almost felt like throwing up it was so cheesy. The woman playing Kate was much fitter than the real one too:lol2:
> I think something will happen like a terrorist attack or something.:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't ever lay any, it would appear she was just producing massive follicles, so I've paired her with the male again and they've locked 3 times within minutes, she's still looking huge so I will have eggs at some point!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww shame, but good thing they've locked again straight away. Fingers crossed for you
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Magpie

Feels wierd being back at work! Blue has now given up on finding a sweetheart, I think- now he *is* going into shed. And Gostoso the cane toad made a rare public appearence over the weekend- I guess he/she likes the weather!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> I don't know of any street parties by me. I watched the film on Sunday when I was hungover, I almost felt like throwing up it was so cheesy. The woman playing Kate was much fitter than the real one too:lol2:
> I think something will happen like a terrorist attack or something.:gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww shame, but good thing they've locked again straight away. Fingers crossed for you


 
Oh man I'm gutted I missed that!! I saw the adverts for it and was like  it looked sooooooo awful. I'm so glad I'm not the only one that can't help but think about terrorists bombing them or something, we're pretty much handing the opportunity to them on a plate, someone out there must be planning something! There's gonna be tonnes of Royal people there, plus the general public, they'll have a field day bombing that lot.

Yeah I'm pleased at how quickly they've been locking this time, cos when they did it before they'd be in there for ages before she'd even let him near her, but this time she's like 'yeah baby, give it to me' and they literally lock within a few minutes.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Oh man I'm gutted I missed that!! I saw the adverts for it and was like  it looked sooooooo awful. I'm so glad I'm not the only one that can't help but think about terrorists bombing them or something, we're pretty much handing the opportunity to them on a plate, someone out there must be planning something! There's gonna be tonnes of Royal people there, plus the general public, they'll have a field day bombing that lot.
> 
> Yeah I'm pleased at how quickly they've been locking this time, cos when they did it before they'd be in there for ages before she'd even let him near her, but this time she's like '*yeah baby, give it to me' and they literally lock within a few minutes*.


:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Feels wierd being back at work! Blue has now given up on finding a sweetheart, I think- now he *is* going into shed. And Gostoso the cane toad made a rare public appearence over the weekend- I guess he/she likes the weather!


Good news all round! :2thumb: My male that's been doing the dirty has been a bit funny with his food lately too, he'd miss a feed or two and then take one, the little weirdo. I gave him a rat the other week and he loved it, first time I've given one of the corns a rat. Only reason I did was cos Matt's royals didn't eat it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Good news all round! :2thumb: My male that's been doing the dirty has been a bit funny with his food lately too, he'd miss a feed or two and then take one, the little weirdo. I gave him a rat the other week and he loved it, first time I've given one of the corns a rat. Only reason I did was cos Matt's royals didn't eat it!


 I should probably think about rats, when he is eating again- he's big enough!


----------



## REDDEV1L

For those that don't have me on fbook, notice anything odd about this hermit crab me and my bro found on Sun ?? :lol2:










Also...worked out Diablo (Red Corn) hasn't shed since we got him, 8 weeks ago !!
Asked in the shop we got him while getting supplies and they said make sure he's got a bowl big enough to soak in....so (eventhough they could just fit in the bowls they had, it would have been a squeeze) we bought bigger bowls (Cheapy plastic guinea pig type bowls which happen to have a hide underneath) and within 30 mins he was soaking in it :2thumb:

Haven't seen my male chubby frog on the surface at all...I carefully dug around and found him the other day (Had to as there was a nasty smell in my room!!) and he was fine. The fem is eating anything in sight...and is without fail, out and about within a cpl of hours of lights out


----------



## Ron Magpie

EEK! Naked crabs!:gasp::gasp::gasp: I used to keep land hermits, and they were constantly changing shells- it was a crabby fashion show! And just like catwalk models, they spent lots of time squabbling over who got what outfit...:lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> For those that don't have me on fbook, notice anything odd about this hermit crab me and my bro found on Sun ?? :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Also...worked out Diablo (Red Corn) hasn't shed since we got him, 8 weeks ago !!
> Asked in the shop we got him while getting supplies and they said make sure he's got a bowl big enough to soak in....so (eventhough they could just fit in the bowls they had, it would have been a squeeze) we bought bigger bowls (Cheapy plastic guinea pig type bowls which happen to have a hide underneath) and within 30 mins he was soaking in it :2thumb:
> 
> Haven't seen my male chubby frog on the surface at all...I carefully dug around and found him the other day (Had to as there was a nasty smell in my room!!) and he was fine. The fem is eating anything in sight...and is without fail, out and about within a cpl of hours of lights out


He'll shed when he's ready, one of mine didn't shed for about 8-10 weeks after I got him, but now he sheds pretty regularly. Only one of my corns soaks, I panic when he does though cos it's not like him to do it! Check your boy over for mites just in case, he probably doesn't have them but when they soak excessively it's sometimes a case of them trying to get mites off.
That naked crab is a little bit scary :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

One of the vanzos has an eye thats sort of half bloodshot


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> EEK! Naked crabs!:gasp::gasp::gasp: I used to keep land hermits, and they were constantly changing shells- it was a crabby fashion show! And just like catwalk models, they spent lots of time squabbling over who got what outfit...:lol2:


My bro is obsessed with crabs, so while on the hunt for em, I lifted a rock up to find about 8 hermits fighting and squabbling, with this one right in the middle of it all...but there were no empty shells anywhere in the rockpool.
We found it a couple but it wasn't liking any of em...it prefered the turret in the castle-shaped bucket we put him in !!! :lol2:

So after about 30 mins of messing about we put it in a cool rockpool near the sea, gave him a big selection of shells, and covered him with some roks to give shelter and privacy

Was funny tho coz the only way I could get him out of the turret was to annoy him so he grabbed onto my finger with his claws :lol2:


manda88 said:


> That naked crab is a little bit scary :lol2:


One thing I never noticed until I was looking at the pics on the comp was he's got some extra arms/pincers 'on his back' presumably with which to hold onto the shell once he's inside.

Oh and yeah i'll check D-bo for mites but im sure hes clean, I get a good look at him whenever we get him out


----------



## manda88

Just in case anyone's really bored/actually cares, here's a few of those pics I said I'd post the other day

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-badminton-horse-trials-pics.html#post8157509


----------



## stewie m

i feel really crap today cold being sick and have a funny head


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well I just had a wasted journey.

My local just fbooked that they FINALLY got the bufo regularis in...so off we went for a look....but they were too small to go with sphinx :sad:

They also have a Great Plains Toad in...which was soo cute :flrt:
Wish I had more space :bash:


----------



## jme2049

Made my 1st ever omelette tonight:lol2:
It had bacon, chorizo, onion, chilli and cheese. I quite enjoyed it.

That is all.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

First!?

I made a balcony pond tonight.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> First!?
> 
> I made a balcony pond tonight.


A good omelette is much harder than that! :whistling2:

What are you putting in the pond?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Marginal plants and snails. Hell yeah!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Marginal plants and snails. Hell yeah!


 Kewl. You might want to put at least one fish in though, or you'll end up with breeding mosquitoes.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl. You might want to put at least one fish in though, or you'll end up with breeding mosquitoes.


If I can find some sticklebacks....


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> If I can find some sticklebacks....


As tony the tiger said....

They're gggggggrrrrrrrrrrreeaatt :lol2:

Shame I took the advice of a so called fish expert who told me mela and pima should be fine, it wasn't and killed em :sad:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want to set up a no filtration mini eco system.

http://www.tuncalik.com/2009/09/biotope-in-my-study/


----------



## manda88

I am SUPER bored today. I keep doing little burps and then my throat starts to really hurt and it feels like I'm gonna be sick, very irritating. Stupid Diet Pepsi.
Carrying on with the street party conversation yesterday, I actually saw a poster advertising one on the way home from work, I tried to remember to stop and get a pic of it but I forgot. It looked like a kid had written it, it was terrible. The background was of the Union Jack and I just got a quick glimpse of the words 'street party' in bubble writing. The worst part about all of this is the fact that it was in the street next to where we live....:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

3 months until Aruba! :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I am SUPER bored today. I keep doing little burps and then my throat starts to really hurt and it feels like I'm gonna be sick, very irritating. Stupid Diet Pepsi.
> Carrying on with the street party conversation yesterday, I actually saw a poster advertising one on the way home from work, I tried to remember to stop and get a pic of it but I forgot. It looked like a kid had written it, it was terrible. The background was of the Union Jack and I just got a quick glimpse of the words 'street party' in bubble writing. The worst part about all of this is the fact that it was in the street next to where we live....:bash:


 
i get that wen i drink diet pepsi to fast burp and feel like in going to sick at same but my throat dont hurt tho


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I am SUPER bored today. I keep doing little burps and then my throat starts to really hurt and it feels like I'm gonna be sick, very irritating. Stupid Diet Pepsi.
> Carrying on with the street party conversation yesterday, I actually saw a poster advertising one on the way home from work, I tried to remember to stop and get a pic of it but I forgot. It looked like a kid had written it, it was terrible. The background was of the Union Jack and I just got a quick glimpse of the words 'street party' in bubble writing. The worst part about all of this is the fact that it was in the street next to where we live....:bash:


Gate crash it, and take loads of pics:lol2:


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Gate crash it, and take loads of pics:lol2:


That _does_ sound tempting...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Turn up dressed as a Frenchman.


----------



## jme2049

Or mohammed al fayad


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Turn up dressed as a Frenchman.


dont forget the onions


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Remember Essex Jungle is on again tonight :2thumb:


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Remember Essex Jungle is on again tonight :2thumb:


I know, I have to flick between that & Real Madrid v Barcelona :devil:


----------



## manda88

I'll just go naked.


----------



## jme2049

Like I said pics:lol2:





:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I'll just go naked.


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Remember Essex Jungle is on again tonight :2thumb:


still not watched the last one yet


----------



## manda88

Haha, trust me kids, you would NOT want to see me naked...


----------



## stewie m

woohoo just worked out how to multi qoute


----------



## jme2049

Mmmmm chubby chasing:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Mmmmm chubby chasing:flrt:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's my mum


----------



## manda88

It's not your mum, she would have eaten you by now if it were true.

I love that she appears to be holding herself up with her arms, she's clearly pretending, those 'boobs' and gut are managing to keep her upright just fine!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

She ate my brother. RIP John Freeman.


----------



## andaroo

getting 2 little baby girl sugar gliders in 8 weeks when they are ready :flrt: a normal coloured one and a blonde faced morph :flrt: can't wait


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> getting 2 little baby girl sugar gliders in 8 weeks when they are ready :flrt: a normal coloured one and a blonde faced morph :flrt: can't wait


Have you moved now then? I love sugar gliders!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> getting 2 little baby girl sugar gliders in 8 weeks when they are ready :flrt: a normal coloured one and a blonde faced morph :flrt: can't wait


Awww jealous!! You MUST post photos when you get them!


----------



## jme2049

andaroo said:


> getting 2 little baby girl sugar gliders in 8 weeks when they are ready :flrt: a normal coloured one and a blonde faced morph :flrt: can't wait


You lucky so and so!!! 


Anyone watching Essex jungle :lol2: That guy calling himself "the one and only reptile man" what a tool. The snake section are loving it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> You lucky so and so!!!
> 
> 
> Anyone watching Essex jungle :lol2: That guy calling himself "the one and only reptile man" what a tool. The snake section are loving it.


Damn, missed it again! Will have to watch on playback :bash:


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Damn, missed it again! Will have to watch on playback :bash:


Haha I've missed alot of it. I got it on series link though.

I been watching probably the 2 best teams in club football falling about like a bunch of little pansies!!! Champions league semi final??? WTF!


----------



## andaroo

u can watch it on the channel 5 website if u miss it!


----------



## stewie m

andaroo said:


> u can watch it on the channel 5 website if u miss it!


 
repited sat morning all so well the first one was


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:lol2::lol2: Watching it now on virgin media on demand! That bloke is annoying. Been bitten by everyfink meht :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah, proper smarmy git. Snake keepers:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> getting 2 little baby girl sugar gliders in 8 weeks when they are ready :flrt: a normal coloured one and a blonde faced morph :flrt: can't wait


Just been researching them- they sound fab!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, proper smarmy git. Snake keepers:whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

HE's the kind of keeper that gives the rest of us a bad reputation. Typical chav.
(The kind that if the restrictions come in, will end up breeding stuff through improper care and attention, then releasing the youngsters into the garden when they start eating more than their dole can cover!!)

Anyone else not like the way certain things are said on there...ie their use of "Deadly" & "Dangerous" seems a bit misguided, and could be taken by joe numpty as every herp is deadly ??

Also...was funny, I knew straight away when the guy said "steve" when he was trying to mate Hector the water monitor, who it was...even before he mentioned Newcastle :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Some herbs are deadly, some aren't....and some are good to smoke.


----------



## REDDEV1L

doh!! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2::lol2: Watching it now on virgin media on demand! That bloke is annoying. Been bitten by everyfink meht :lol2:


well he is from essex :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm unhappy with two people on here! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm unhappy with two people on here! :whistling2:


Spill the beans.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Spill the beans.


The two fans of "conservatives" on FB :devil:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The two fans of "conservatives" on FB :devil:


Oh. I can't remember who I voted for, it may have been conservatives, but I'm not sad enough (no offence) to be a fan of any kind of politics on Facebook.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Oh. I can't remember who I voted for, it may have been conservatives, but I'm not sad enough (no offence) to be a fan of any kind of politics on Facebook.


It's ok, I get way too in to it. I probably need to learn to not be so opinionated, I just can't help it. I have politics tourettes.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's ok, I get way too in to it. I probably need to learn to not be so opinionated, I just can't help it. I have politics tourettes.


Meh, being opinionated is fun, it causes people to get angry with you and I enjoy reading the conflict. I'll probably be more interested in it one day, there are some things where I'm like :gasp: but most of the time I couldn't give a toss tbh. However at the moment I'm hoping they're going to bring in this thing where the council gives first time buyers a wad of cash for a deposit which would be nice, they should give money to me rather than benefit sponging bums.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Meh, being opinionated is fun, it causes people to get angry with you and I enjoy reading the conflict. I'll probably be more interested in it one day, there are some things where I'm like :gasp: but most of the time I couldn't give a toss tbh. However at the moment I'm hoping they're going to bring in this thing where the council gives first time buyers a wad of cash for a deposit which would be nice, they should give money to me rather than benefit sponging bums.


My council is really good with things like that, but we don't want to live here. It's only cos our council has loads of money.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> My council is really good with things like that, but we don't want to live here. It's only cos our council has loads of money.


You're moving again aren't you? Where are you moving to? There's hardly anywhere around Woking that has the rent to buy thing, Matt's found a 3 bedroom house in Stoughton which is in Guildford, but it's like a grand a month and there's no way we can afford that, plus I think Stoughton is a bit on the chavvy side. There's not many place in Woking that are particularly amazing to be fair, but there are some places that I definitely WOULDN'T live in in Woking, like Maybury (mini India) and Gloster Road (pikey central).


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You're moving again aren't you? Where are you moving to? There's hardly anywhere around Woking that has the rent to buy thing, Matt's found a 3 bedroom house in Stoughton which is in Guildford, but it's like a grand a month and there's no way we can afford that, plus I think Stoughton is a bit on the chavvy side. There's not many place in Woking that are particularly amazing to be fair, but there are some places that I definitely WOULDN'T live in in Woking, like Maybury (mini India) and Gloster Road (pikey central).


I dunno, if Caz can find a job, we WANT to.

ATM if you've lived in the borough all your life you can get help with a deposit or something. A few years ago certain new build flats were half price to first time buyers, but you had to pay back the amount the council paid with interest.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I dunno, if Caz can find a job, we WANT to.
> 
> ATM if you've lived in the borough all your life you can get help with a deposit or something. A few years ago certain new build flats were half price to first time buyers, but you had to pay back the amount the council paid with interest.


That's mental, I guess I wouldn't count for that if it was introduced over here cos I used to live in Guildford which is obviously under Guildford Borough Council, but now I'm under woking Borough Council....poo bums.

I entered a photography competition for London Pet Show a few weeks ago, and I got an email today saying my photo is 1 of the 5 finalists, and that the winner will be announced at the show! :gasp: :2thumb: I've automatically won 4 tickets to the show, and an A1 sized canvas of my photo, I can't actually remember which photo it was but I'm assuming it was of one of the cresties. It's weird cos I had a second email to say that one of my photos had made the top 20 finalists, but it can't be one of my other pics cos I used 3 different email addresses to enter my pics (which wasn't cheating btw, it said you could enter 3 pics but it wouldn't let you use the same email address 3 times ) so theoretically I could have won 8 tickets which'd be cool.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> That's mental, I guess I wouldn't count for that if it was introduced over here cos I used to live in Guildford which is obviously under Guildford Borough Council, but now I'm under woking Borough Council....poo bums.
> 
> I entered a photography competition for London Pet Show a few weeks ago, and I got an email today saying my photo is 1 of the 5 finalists, and that the winner will be announced at the show! :gasp: :2thumb: I've automatically won 4 tickets to the show, and an A1 sized canvas of my photo, I can't actually remember which photo it was but I'm assuming it was of one of the cresties. It's weird cos I had a second email to say that one of my photos had made the top 20 finalists, but it can't be one of my other pics cos I used 3 different email addresses to enter my pics (which wasn't cheating btw, it said you could enter 3 pics but it wouldn't let you use the same email address 3 times ) so theoretically I could have won 8 tickets which'd be cool.


sounds like cheating to me :lol2::lol2::lol2:

well done tho


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> sounds like cheating to me :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> well done tho


Haha shush you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: I've just looked at the other email and I think they were meant to send it to somebody else, cos it says 'to *some random name*' underneath the name of the person who sent it, so gutted on the person who it was meant to go to, they won't know about their free tickets.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Haha shush you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: I've just looked at the other email and I think they were meant to send it to somebody else, cos it says 'to *some random name*' underneath the name of the person who sent it, so gutted on the person who it was meant to go to, they won't know about their free tickets.


gutted :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hmm, whover the Tory fans are, I haven't seen them- but I don't exactly have many Tory friends, Faceache or elsewhere. :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

I hope the council don't start giving first time buyers cash to save for a deposit, if you want it enough you will sacrifice other things in order to put the money away. I managed to save 20k for a deposit, and thats on a salary of 17k!


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I hope the council don't start giving first time buyers cash to save for a deposit, if you want it enough you will sacrifice other things in order to put the money away. I managed to save 20k for a deposit, and thats on a salary of 17k!


It's all well and good that you can but a lot of other people cant, especially when we're paying well over 1000 a month on rent and house bills, not to mention petrol and food costs. I can barely save 20 a month on my wages, but fortunately my job gives out good bonuses around christmas so I can put that into savings. We're you living with your parents at the time you saved it? How long did it take you to save?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> It's all well and good that you can but a lot of other people cant, especially when we're paying well over 1000 a month on rent and house bills, not to mention petrol and food costs. I can barely save 20 a month on my wages, but fortunately my job gives out good bonuses around christmas so I can put that into savings. We're you living with your parents at the time you saved it? How long did it take you to save?


Ouch thats pretty bad - Any way you can reduce your outgoings? I found writing a list of ALL my outgoings a month helped me focus my saving / spending.

I was living with my parents but also paying board at the same time, I just had to really pare down all the things i classed as luxuries and just spend on the basics in all honesty - although I did find my savings happened in fits and starts.

These savings were accrued over a number of years, around 6 / 7, although I maybe in dire straits financially as I think i'm on my way to losing my job.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Ouch thats pretty bad - Any way you can reduce your outgoings? I found writing a list of ALL my outgoings a month helped me focus my saving / spending.
> 
> I was living with my parents but also paying board at the same time, I just had to really pare down all the things i classed as luxuries and just spend on the basics in all honesty - although I did find my savings happened in fits and starts.
> 
> These savings were accrued over a number of years, around 6 / 7, although I maybe in dire straits financially as I think i'm on my way to losing my job.


Yeah its pricey :lol2: also 20k for a place worth 200k we'd be looking at a 35k deposit, and a 200k place round here would be a 1 bedroom flat. 
The only way we could reduce outgoings would be if we sold the animals, but to be fair even if we did it wouldn't save us much more a month, all of them probably don't cost any more than about 50 a month, and considering how many we've got I dont think that's too bad :lol2: when my corns breed and I sell the babies, i'll put that money into savings too 
We did write down all our outgoings a few times and theoretically we could actually be saving more a month than we currently are, but that few quid here and few quid there always count up, but thats on things like lunches and takeaways  I really need to stop eating so many takeaways... other than that we don't spend any money on ourselves, well I don't anyway, I can't remember the last time I bought myself new clothes unless it was with vouchers!


----------



## sambridge15

my tincs are calling at last!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Wow...only just noticed some of the ads on here....are they scraping the barrell so much they have to accept paid ads by dodgy auction sites !!! I won't name it, but its on the bottom lot of ads on the front page. Same deal as the other dodgy online auctions...buy a bid package, each bid is +1p, everytime someone bids the timer gets reset. Last one I looked into it cost just under a quid a bid, so for a £3 winning bid raked in £300 for the site !
Also another ad, the shop link doesn't work so they just wasted their money

--

My male kaloula pulchra has finally decided he's ok with his environment. He dug himself out of his fortnight-long hole, ate a cpl of crickets the night before last, dug down in a different place and was poking out of his hole lastnight waiting for passing food :2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

i learnt alot from politics last election dont bother i voted liberal because im a student and thought no fees that sounds great! few months later the person i voted for backs trippling em 

i hope av goes through so i can waste all my votes on stupid parties like legalize cannabis party .... and then place the 3 main parties at the bottom of the list as the system we currently have clearly doesn't work:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> My male kaloula pulchra has finally decided he's ok with his environment. He dug himself out of his fortnight-long hole, ate a cpl of crickets the night before last, dug down in a different place and was poking out of his hole lastnight waiting for passing food :2thumb:


I love them- I keep looking at Jackies' ad :mf_dribble: I think she's decided to keep the leaf frogs, but they are still up...



sambridge15 said:


> i learnt alot from politics last election dont bother i voted liberal because im a student and thought no fees that sounds great! few months later the person i voted for backs trippling em
> 
> i hope av goes through so i can waste all my votes on stupid parties like legalize cannabis party .... and then place the 3 main parties at the bottom of the list as the system we currently have clearly doesn't:devil:


I don't think AV is as good as proper proportional representation, but it's a step in the right direction- *and* (major plus) it p:censor:s off the Tories- win-win!:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> I love them- I keep looking at Jackies' ad :mf_dribble: I think she's decided to keep the leaf frogs, but they are still up...


Yeah they're great little frogs...you should get em :2thumb:..bit of a pity they're nocturnal tho....Think I need to order some red LED strips for viewing...they sometimes get spooked with soft torchlight.

I keep thinking about the great plains toad...CB too...which is why its more expensive than I'd hoped...but again, its nocturnal aparently.

Also...Just renewed my regularis' UV bulb...first thing she did was hop out the water and hide :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

My car passed it MOT!! I am sooo happy!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> My car passed it MOT!! I am sooo happy!! :2thumb:


:no1: As Sarah would say: *dances*


----------



## RhianB87

I think I know the answer but can you use spray paints in tanks for frogs?
I want to get a stone effect on the background of the FBTs new tank but I can only find a spray which is stone effect. It will be all varnished as well but I am still not sure if it will be safe.


----------



## detail3r

Acrylic paints I know are safe and non toxic - A lot of DB members have used them for a number of years. This is a decent example :


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Acrylic paints I know are safe and non toxic - A lot of DB members have used them for a number of years. This is a decent example :
> 
> image


That's *really* attractive- are the rocks fake?


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> That's *really* attractive- are the rocks fake?


Yeah, foam insulation board carved to shape, with epoxy, grout and acrylic paint on top. Im VERY tempted but after the last botched project im sure it'd turn out crap.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Yeah, foam insulation board carved to shape, with epoxy, grout and acrylic paint on top. Im VERY tempted but after the last botched project im sure it'd turn out crap.


That's the thing, they can be very hit-or-miss. Plus, as I've said oodles of times, I like to keep things simple, for when they need to be changed.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My flat is leaking and I have delhi belly.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> My flat is leaking and I have delhi belly.


What's leaking? (Apart from you, I mean!:Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> What's leaking? (Apart from you, I mean!:Na_Na_Na_Na


Found out the flat upstairs had a burst pipe. We've had a guy over to sort it out our wet carpet already, not bad.

It's a great day today, been to a nice cafe we never knew was on the high street and now I'm trying my had at some beef jerky!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Found out the flat upstairs had a burst pipe. We've had a guy over to sort it out our wet carpet already, not bad.
> 
> It's a great day today, been to a nice cafe we never knew was on the high street and now I'm trying my had at some beef jerky!


That sounds good. We haven't done a lot today, just pottered about but we're up at Stupid-o'clock tomorrow for the Jack-in-the-Green do at Bluebell Hill- then Sweeps Festival after. So a lazy day is a good idea!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bluebell Hill sounds rather posh.


----------



## detail3r

By Monday night I will have worked all 4 bank holidays, also up at 5am tomorrow. Bad times.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bluebell Hill sounds rather posh.


Lol, not really! Have to be there well before dawn, though.


@Deets: That sucks. When I worked shifts I didn't get bank Holidays- I was shifted three years in a row to work nights over X-mas. One of the many reasons I prefer my current job!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I still don't miss working weekends and it's been 5 years.


----------



## detail3r

Yeah it's pretty crap in all honesty. Looking forward to having Tues / Weds off though.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Acrylic paints I know are safe and non toxic - A lot of DB members have used them for a number of years. This is a decent example :
> 
> image


Thats really cool! Wish I thought of that idea when designing mine. I dont think I am that talented at painting though!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Thats really cool! Wish I thought of that idea when designing mine. I dont think I am that talented at painting though!


Neither am I 

On the plus side I think my Air Circulation setup MKII could be a success


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I suck at painting, C could do it for me if I carved the rocks as she's really good with art.

Can't carve though.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I suck at painting, C could do it for me if I carved the rocks as she's really good with art.
> 
> Can't carve though.


I'm just wading through all the fake rock builds on Dendroboard as we speak.

The fan setup works:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Done them all a million times :lol2:

I swear I know more about terrariums than I do any other topic :/


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh, pics of what you did?

My riparium is starting to look real good.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I really don't like most of the fake rock set-ups I've seen on this site- especially the shiny plastic-looking ones that people seem to love so much in Lizards and Habitats for beardies and leopard geckos- which is why I liked the one Deets featured so much- it actually looked like rock, rather than shop-bought plastic.


----------



## detail3r

It consists of 2 (very powerful) nickel plated 25mm cube magnets, a 60mm low noise fan, 12v DC power regulator, mesh and gorilla glue. It fails to start up sometimes, but the ouput is so gentle I will leave it running 24/7 anyway so not an issue:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I don't like fake rocks, because you can just use real ones!


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I really don't like most of the fake rock set-ups I've seen on this site- especially the shiny plastic-looking ones that people seem to love so much in Lizards and Habitats for beardies and leopard geckos- which is why I liked the one Deets featured so much- it actually looked like rock, rather than shop-bought plastic.


I love the contrast between them and the Xaxim background too. Mworks has created a similar one, will try and hunt a picture out.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't like fake rocks, because you can just use real ones!


Not to create a stack etc like I want to. The root system I spent £40 for the re-scape just looks too thin compared to the terribs


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't like fake rocks, because you can just use real ones!


With lizards I prefer real rock or driftwood for sure- I would expect them to shred poly with their claws over time.


----------



## detail3r

Here we go :

(Magnet now secured with GG rather than silicone as it fell too the floor of the vanzos viv:lol2



















A poor in viv shot :


----------



## detail3r

Heres Marcus' attempt :



















I love his eye for design.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He just has that creative touch, all his vivs are fantastic.

Like the fan design, too risky without the mesh I guess?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh and cut ya nails! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Cheeky blighter!

I wouldnt risk it without protecting the frogs from the blades in all honesty.

Even though its only rated at 13.9 dBA it still hums a fair bit, but im sure the frogs wont mind too much.

Now to get one or two for the other viv...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sorry!

I'm annoyed with myself, I want to upgrade my lighting!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I'm annoyed with myself, I want to upgrade my lighting!


Why?

So do I, on both vivs....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cos I promised myself no more spending unless it was necessary.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Deleted my facebook account, just so nobody thinks I've deleted them. Fed up with reading people's crap and silly friend politics.


----------



## andaroo

Morgan Freeman said:


> Deleted my facebook account, just so nobody thinks I've deleted them. Fed up with reading people's crap and silly friend politics.



noo... I will miss your funny status updates about pooing yourself and not noticing for 5 minutes, that one was my fave


----------



## RhianB87

Dammit those photos have now made me want to completely change my idea even though its half built already :bash:. I like the half rock half eco earth idea. 

I think I might just have to cope with what I have and see how it turns out in the end. 

a few more questions : victory:

Is it ok to just varnish the area that will be getting damp or is it best to do the whole thing, and how do you make the varnish less shiny?

Also what are good, hardy plants that dont need special lighting because it will only have a fish tank bulb on it at the moment till I can afford a better one and that I am unlikely to be able to kill that easily.


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> Is it ok to just varnish the area that will be getting damp or is it best to do the whole thing, and how do you make the varnish less shiny?
> 
> Also what are good, hardy plants that dont need special lighting because it will only have a fish tank bulb on it at the moment till I can afford a better one and that I am unlikely to be able to kill that easily.


I only used the varnish for the wet area. I used normal yacht varnish but later found out you can get it in a matt finish which reduces the shine:2thumb:

And for plants I'd recommend a ficus of somesorts. It will grow and climb up the eco earth background


----------



## Morgan Freeman

andaroo said:


> noo... I will miss your funny status updates about pooing yourself and not noticing for 5 minutes, that one was my fave


I will PM you next time it happens!


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> I only used the varnish for the wet area. I used normal yacht varnish but later found out you can get it in a matt finish which reduces the shine:2thumb:
> 
> And for plants I'd recommend a ficus of somesorts. It will grow and climb up the eco earth background


I wont be having an eco earth background, just polystyrene and grout :whistling2: Will it still climb up it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yesh it will.


----------



## detail3r

One more day at work 'til my 'weekend' off


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yesh it will.


 
Ok cool :2thumb:

Time to do some shopping, 

Where are good places to by plants online?


----------



## REDDEV1L

OOEERR

Just watched my B.regularis regurgitate a lovely little cricket parcel :gasp:

First time i've ever seen any of my phibs do it, just looked like she was squirming in the water a little (Like getting ready to do a poo) but instead it came out of her mouth. Perfectly formed in a parcel, just like the real thing, except the whole parcel looks, dare I say clean. (In comparison to my B.bufo & B.marinus poo)
It appears to be stuff that is indigestible, ie cricket heads, legs and the odd bits of eco earth.

Weird thing is....I'm not sure i've ever seen her poo before.

More observation is needed me thinks.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> OOEERR
> 
> *Just watched my B.regularis regurgitate a lovely little cricket parcel *:gasp:
> 
> First time i've ever seen any of my phibs do it, just looked like she was squirming in the water a little (Like getting ready to do a poo) but instead it came out of her mouth. Perfectly formed in a parcel, just like the real thing, except the whole parcel looks, dare I say clean. (In comparison to my B.bufo & B.marinus poo)
> It appears to be stuff that is indigestible, ie cricket heads, legs and the odd bits of eco earth.
> 
> Weird thing is....I'm not sure i've ever seen her poo before.
> 
> More observation is needed me thinks.


I've seen that with lizards- never a frog though! Been chasing a b:censor:d nesting pair of pigeons off of my balcony- never had it before in all the years I've lived in this flat- always put it down to the fact it's planted, but this year I've had to chase two pairs away- or maybe the same pair twice. In the end I had to smash the eggs and bust up the nest. That might seem mean, but they are riddled with disease, and I don't want them bringing it to my parrots. Interestingly, Mischa the cat, who positively avoids the parrots indoors, raced out on to the balcony this afternoon to chase off the pigeons- obviously, birds who are not in 'the family' are fair game!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morning chaps and chappettes, how are we all? I could so still be asleep right now, I slept until almost 12 the other day, it was great.
Felix is looking better again now, I don't think I mentioned it before but he'd gone all skinny again, like seriously skinny, it's so weird that he does it cos he was fine the day before, and then in the morning he looked emaciated! But he's looking much happier again now, that frog is just so strange.
Also, something that amused me, I had Kumara my normal corn out yesterday cos I was taking pics of them all, and I opened Diego's tub to borrow his hide, still with Kumara in one hand. So anyway, Diego is always RIGHT THERE when I open his tub, literally as soon as it's open, there's his face poking out to say hi, but this time he saw Kumara and was like OMG....if there is such a thing as snakey love, this was definitely love at first sight!! They both stopped in their tracks and stared at each other, and then Kumara started jolting in my hands (they do this when they're horny!!) I was like haha no chance love, she's only just 200g so too small to breed this year but will be ready next year, unfortunately for her she won't be bred to Diego!


----------



## sambridge15

eurgh so annoyed!! lockup stage at reading announced today the 1 thing that would make it worth going an its the weekest lineup ever now im stuck with 2 £200 tickets worth about £80-£100:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> eurgh so annoyed!! lockup stage at reading announced today the 1 thing that would make it worth going an its the weekest lineup ever now im stuck with 2 £200 tickets worth about £80-£100:devil:


 you might be surprised and it could turn out to be really good.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morning chaps and chappettes, how are we all? I could so still be asleep right now, I slept until almost 12 the other day, it was great.
> Felix is looking better again now, I don't think I mentioned it before but he'd gone all skinny again, like seriously skinny, it's so weird that he does it cos he was fine the day before, and then in the morning he looked emaciated! But he's looking much happier again now, that frog is just so strange.
> Also, something that amused me, I had Kumara my normal corn out yesterday cos I was taking pics of them all, and I opened Diego's tub to borrow his hide, still with Kumara in one hand. So anyway, Diego is always RIGHT THERE when I open his tub, literally as soon as it's open, there's his face poking out to say hi, but this time he saw Kumara and was like OMG....if there is such a thing as snakey love, this was definitely love at first sight!! They both stopped in their tracks and stared at each other, and then Kumara started jolting in my hands (they do this when they're horny!!) I was like haha no chance love, she's only just 200g so too small to breed this year but will be ready next year, unfortunately for her she won't be bred to Diego!


That's a bit sick :lol2:

Jason did a massive stinky crap that made me want to vomit yesterday.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> That's a bit sick :lol2:
> 
> Jason did a massive stinky crap that made me want to vomit yesterday.


Haha, you love it, Morg! Yeah snake poo is pretty rancid isn't it, Dino's poo actually made Matt throw up once. I think the smelliest of the corns has to be Dougal, I'm not sure why cos he eats the same as everyone else, but he really does stink to high heaven.
I made Jaws the retarded WTF stick to the glass of his tank the other day, cos I actually wanted to see if he was able to stick to it as I've never seen him climb, in fact I've never seen Retardo climb either, but meh. They're in a 45x45x60 now so hopefully they'll learn to climb in there before I put them in with the others. I don't think they'll go in with them for a long time, if ever.


----------



## jme2049

:lol2: snake poo.

I woke up Sunday morning to a steamed up RUB, Adebiyi had layed a proper gorillas finger. He also had a perfect shed, his last one was a bit iffy and needed my assistance but this time awesome. His colours were fantastic.

I saw your statement Kumara <3's Diego :lol2: Why don't you want to breed them? Crap patterns or something?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Haha, you love it, Morg! Yeah snake poo is pretty rancid isn't it, Dino's poo actually made Matt throw up once. I think the smelliest of the corns has to be Dougal, I'm not sure why cos he eats the same as everyone else, but he really does stink to high heaven.
> I made Jaws the retarded WTF stick to the glass of his tank the other day, cos I actually wanted to see if he was able to stick to it as I've never seen him climb, in fact I've never seen Retardo climb either, but meh. They're in a 45x45x60 now so hopefully they'll learn to climb in there before I put them in with the others. I don't think they'll go in with them for a long time, if ever.


Usually they're ok, but these mice had gone a bit squishy inside so I've thrown them out now (outside). Man it stunk SO bad.

Speaking of white's I heard a little croak the other day, it was when I was sticking my hands in so it was more of a **** off croak I think.


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> :lol2: snake poo.
> 
> I woke up Sunday morning to a steamed up RUB, Adebiyi had layed a proper gorillas finger. He also had a perfect shed, his last one was a bit iffy and needed my assistance but this time awesome. His colours were fantastic.
> 
> I saw your statement Kumara <3's Diego :lol2: Why don't you want to breed them? Crap patterns or something?


Hahaha @ gorillas finger!! That's the perfect way to describe it! Great news that he shed perfectly by himself, ours had a bit of trouble when they were smaller too and often had some still stuck to them afterwards, but they're all fine now. We need some updated pics of him!
The reason I won't breed her to him is because I don't know what his hets are, if he has any, cos I got him from a shop last July and they had no idea about any of his history, not even where he'd come from! All I know is that he is a ghost motley (ghost being a combination of anery and hypo). Kumara is obviously a normal, but she's only het amel, lavender, sunkissed and possibly het anery, so if I were to breed them there's a strong possibility I'd only get normals, and obviously normals don't really sell very well. If he turned out to be het amel or lavender or sunkissed as well, which is possible, then I'd get some amel/lavender/sunkissed babies, so to be fair I could breed them one day to try and prove him out!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Usually they're ok, but these mice had gone a bit squishy inside so I've thrown them out now (outside). Man it stunk SO bad.
> 
> Speaking of white's I heard a little croak the other day, it was when I was sticking my hands in so it was more of a **** off croak I think.


Gross! I love it when the whites croak, it's so cute. When the two special ones do it, Jaws usually starts off and he's really really quiet, then Retardo joins in and he practically croaks the roof off, completely drowns out poor Jaws' little croak!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It was the lamest croak ever. Then he hopped off to see the mrs.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> Hahaha @ gorillas finger!! That's the perfect way to describe it! Great news that he shed perfectly by himself, ours had a bit of trouble when they were smaller too and often had some still stuck to them afterwards, but they're all fine now. *We need some updated pics of him!*
> The reason I won't breed her to him is because I don't know what his hets are, if he has any, cos I got him from a shop last July and they had no idea about any of his history, not even where he'd come from! All I know is that he is a ghost motley (ghost being a combination of anery and hypo). Kumara is obviously a normal, but she's only het amel, lavender, sunkissed and possibly het anery, so if I were to breed them there's a strong possibility I'd only get normals, and obviously normals don't really sell very well. If he turned out to be het amel or lavender or sunkissed as well, which is possible, then I'd get some amel/lavender/sunkissed babies, so to be fair I could breed them one day to try and prove him out!


I will get some soon. 


Ahhh I understand:blush::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Out of my two Marcus (the royal) is the worst for smelly poo and he doesnt care where he goes. Eve (milk snake) is far more polite about it and always goes in the same corner. All my ladies are so much more polite because the gecko always goes in one corner as well!


----------



## manda88

Everyone just poos everywhere in their tubs/tanks, they have no manners. It especially irritates me if the snakes poo in their water, it is GROSS. And the cresties for that matter, there's times when they've decided to take a dump in their food!! Dirty little things!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Snake craps anywhere.


----------



## jme2049

Hey all some pics for you as requested. Only phone ones.
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="








[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
And finally a pic with a peg. :lol2:
[URL="







[/URL]
Don't know how to resize pics so...shut up.


----------



## REDDEV1L

jme2049 said:


> Hey all some pics for you as requested. Only phone ones.
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01947.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01944.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01940.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01943.jpg"]image[/URL]
> And finally a pic with a peg. :lol2:
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01946.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Don't know how to resize pics so...shut up.


Nice !!

I've never liked em, head looked weird and didn't like their heat pits...but im slowing turning...so much so I might end up getting one.


Anyone know what these are ??(Apart from Flourescent Green Snails!! lol)
They look wicked !!


----------



## stewie m

never seen snails like that befor look pretty cool tho


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> Nice !!
> 
> I've never liked em, head looked weird and didn't like their heat pits...but im slowing turning...so much so I might end up getting one.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what these are ??(Apart from Flourescent Green Snails!! lol)
> They look wicked !!
> 
> 
> image


LSD popping snails. Awesome!


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> Hey all some pics for you as requested. Only phone ones.
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01947.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01944.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01940.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01943.jpg"]image[/URL]
> And finally a pic with a peg. :lol2:
> [URL="http://i878.photobucket.com/albums/ab347/jme2049/Adebiyi/DSC01946.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Don't know how to resize pics so...shut up.


He's so cute! Got lovely markings too, I really like the solid black down his back!


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> He's so cute! Got lovely markings too, I really like the solid black down his back!


Yeah he's alright:blush::lol2:. 
While he was out the garden earlier I let him have a lil explore and he went right beside my pond and chilled on the edge for about 5 mins, it's a preformed one so the plastic had warmed abit then had a drink and carried on his exploring. I was right next to him all along so he was safe. His tongue was flickering like mad.


----------



## RhianB87

sambridge15 said:


> eurgh so annoyed!! lockup stage at reading announced today the 1 thing that would make it worth going an its the weekest lineup ever now im stuck with 2 £200 tickets worth about £80-£100:devil:


I will pay £80 for a ticket :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Line up on the main stage for the sunday looks pretty awesome!


----------



## jme2049

Happy Birthday JazzyB!
:cheers:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> Happy Birthday JazzyB!
> :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## manda88

I've just remembered, Jazz didn't you get your tattoo yesterday?!?!?! :gasp: I wanna seeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I've just remembered, Jazz didn't you get your tattoo yesterday?!?!?! :gasp: I wanna seeeeeeeee!!!


I had to cancel because I got called into work


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I had to cancel because I got called into work


That sucks, have you rebooked it? I really want to get one, but I keep changing my mind on what I want and where, which doesn't help!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Happy Birthday! What's the magic number?


----------



## detail3r

Have re-done my fan, looking pretty good:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan was your cat shooting thread something you came up with when you were bored or is it serious? People are taking it very very seriously!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I was very serious about shooting cats in Ruilsip, yes.


:halo:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I was very serious about shooting cats in Ruilsip, yes.
> 
> 
> :halo:


:lol2: When I first saw it I was like come on, this is obviously a joke, but then because everyone was going so crazy about it I was like whoa maybe it isn't! I need to read the whole thing, I only read the first page or so and then the last page.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It was a joke, even though I wanted to know the answer, but people were being thick so I went with it. My royal morph thread was better.


----------



## jme2049

:censor:ing toss:censor::censor::censor::censor:.
How rubbish is this, I have to go to see a solicitor to sign and affidavit saying I wasn't abroad or illegally working during the last 5 years because there's gaps in my employment history. 
The job is crap but I need it.:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> That sucks, have you rebooked it? I really want to get one, but I keep changing my mind on what I want and where, which doesn't help!!


Not yet, they do walk in's on saturdays so might go along next week if I get the chance!

Morg, I'm 21 today


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not yet, they do walk in's on saturdays so might go along next week if I get the chance!
> 
> Morg, I'm 21 today


 
Happy Birthday :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Happy Birthday :2thumb:
> 
> image


:2thumb: Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie

Happy belated, Jazz!:2thumb:

@Redddevil: I think I've got some shells of that snail somewhere- they came from the Philipines.


----------



## manda88

I think I have rather a predicament on my hands! One of my cresties has turned out male, and the other is yet to be sexed but I'm assuming female because I can't see any pores between her hinds legs like the male does, but anyway, because one is male I'm not going to be able to house them together, which means I'm going to need another 45x45x60 to house them seperately. So, my options are to move into a bigger place ASAP before they're fully grown and need their 45x45x60s (there's not enough space left in the flat for another one), or sell one, which I DO NOT want to do, because I love them both, even though one hates me. They're still only tiny at the moment so hopefully they won't need to go in an Exo for a good while, at the moment they're each in one of those small, tallish faunariums.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Really want to refurb an old car and fill it with cool stuff like a TV and fridge.

Why are the things I like to do so expensive?


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I think I have rather a predicament on my hands! One of my cresties has turned out male, and the other is yet to be sexed but I'm assuming female because I can't see any pores between her hinds legs like the male does, but anyway, because one is male I'm not going to be able to house them together, which means I'm going to need another 45x45x60 to house them seperately. So, my options are to move into a bigger place ASAP before they're fully grown and need their 45x45x60s (there's not enough space left in the flat for another one), or sell one, which I DO NOT want to do, because I love them both, even though one hates me. They're still only tiny at the moment so hopefully they won't need to go in an Exo for a good while, at the moment they're each in one of those small, tallish faunariums.
> 
> image


Get rid of the one who hates you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sell one and make money.


----------



## manda88

The one that hates me is really pretty though and I still love him! The other one is really cute and docile. I really don't think I could bring myself to sell one, and hopefully I won't need to. Considering I've had them for 5 months now they haven't really grown massively, so they shouldn't need to go in an Exo for ages, they were 3 or 4g when I got them and now they're 8g, and when they're fully grown they're like 35g+, so I should be ok for a while longer! I just panic in advance. The special whites are in the spare Exo I have at the moment anyway so neither of them can go in it any time soon anyway, until the specials have gone in with the other 3.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm done with pets, too much work!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm done with pets, too much work!


I love having pets, I'd be so bored without them I think. Though having said that, I did a lot more fishing before I had my pets...meh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I love having pets, I'd be so bored without them I think. Though having said that, I did a lot more fishing before I had my pets...meh.


Well, I'm done with MORE pets. I want to go on more holidays.

Anyone been to Nam?


----------



## RhianB87

Can I ask a cheeky favour for anyone who is on Facebook

Could please vote for my friends dog Dillon in a competition 

NEW Britains Next Dog Model 2011 on Facebook | Facebook


Thanks : victory:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Really want to refurb an old car and fill it with cool stuff like a TV and fridge.
> 
> Why are the things I like to do so expensive?


thats cars for you 

im trying to restore one


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Im getting my tattoo done on monday at 3pm, going to a different place though because my friend knows the artist and I can get it a bit cheaper plus his portfolio looks awesome.. he does portraits and stuff... Deposit paid, no going back now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

stewie m said:


> thats cars for you
> 
> im trying to restore one


Which one?

Wooohhhooo my fire extinguisher arrived!


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Which one?
> 
> Wooohhhooo my fire extinguisher arrived!


escort xr3i the red on on facebook


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hmm...Wonder if the squelchy fart-like noises will be back tonight...Think i'll set the recorder away to try and catch it. Two nights in a row i've heard it now...hoping its my chubby as he's been out and about and munching plenty crickets lately...either that or my bro has a serious nocturnal flatulance problem :lol2:

My ADF's are breeding like crazy lately...Every 2 days for the past week and a bit they've laid eggs...I've given up trying to raise them... but I added loads of live cyclops and small daphnia to the main tank last week, in the hope of letting them get on with it and hopefully ending up with one or two froglets...

Also...Those green snails weren't what I thought..They're a something begging with E species (not much help I know lol) and were too expensive for me to buy on a whim


----------



## sambridge15

spent my student grant today...bought a massive 3d telly :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

sambridge15 said:


> spent my student grant today...bought a massive 3d telly :2thumb:


what for your room aint u got enought stuff in there all ready :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey guys, how is everyone then?

Thought instead of just chucking the springtails in last night, I would just put the culture in on its side, and the little fantastica spent a good 10 mins just eating the springs.

Think I might do this more often, means I actually get to see him chowing down.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My FF culture's clashed if anyone wants to sell me some :/


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My FF culture's clashed if anyone wants to sell me some :/


Hey Morgan, I hava spare Mel culture if thats any help. I only have one but it could at least give them something to feed on. They are very quick to breed as well. Quicker than hydie.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Morgan, I hava spare Mel culture if thats any help. I only have one but it could at least give them something to feed on. They are very quick to breed as well. Quicker than hydie.


You sure you don't need it?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> You sure you don't need it?


I have a couple running, and one starting plus loads of springtails for the fantastica and got hydie for the leucs. 
Just pm your address and i'll send them out for you tomorrow if you want.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan - I'll check mine, I have about 12 cultures on the go atm. Mels, Hydei or Buzzati?

Scored a sweet peice of bogwood on ebay today


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Morgan - I'll check mine, I have about 12 cultures on the go atm. Mels, Hydei or Buzzati?
> 
> Scored a sweet peice of bogwood on ebay today


Whatever you can spare, whatever gets here fastest :lol2: Matt is sending me some but another culture would REALLY help.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Morgan - I'll check mine, I have about 12 cultures on the go atm. Mels, Hydei or Buzzati?
> 
> Scored a sweet peice of bogwood on ebay today


For the Terib tank?


----------



## detail3r

Yep, second peice ive bought for it, but i'm not using the other section.

Won this bit :

Genuine aquarium bogwood 12" ready soaked bog wood 4 on eBay (end time 06-May-11 09:48:01 BST)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice. Nice.


----------



## detail3r

Still undecided on the background, Xaxim will look too flat and one dimension, so was thinking of using extruded polystyrene foam board, which I can carve detail into and possibly carve a space in for this peice of wood, for a brom shelf :

Bogwood / Driftwood Bog Oak Medium 11" Piece in photo | eBay UK

In fact I might buy that peice...


----------



## sambridge15

found out my tincs rather enjoy eating micro meal worms handy for when i cba to go to nearest reptile shop :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Still undecided on the background, Xaxim will look too flat and one dimension, so was thinking of using extruded polystyrene foam board, which I can carve detail into and possibly carve a space in for this peice of wood, for a brom shelf :
> 
> Bogwood / Driftwood Bog Oak Medium 11" Piece in photo | eBay UK
> 
> In fact I might buy that peice...


Moss grows rather unevenly, so with xaxim it won't look as flat once grown in.

You could also add pieces on top in random places and carv the sides so they blend in with the lower pieces. Actually, put some polystyrene below some bits to save on xaxim.


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> spent my student grant today...bought a massive 3d telly :2thumb:


Glad to see my taxes are being used well...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

The biggest whites I've ever seen is at London pet show, it makes Archie look tiny! It looks hugely overweight though, poor thing. Theres not much reptile stuff, there's a royal, a corn, a beardie, two horned frogs, a leopard gecko and a crestie. The dogs are cute though, I've actually seen a pure staffy and its gorgeous, nothing like the ones tou see chavs dragging around. Also, the photo I entered wasnt either of the ones i thought it was going to be, it was the one i entered into potm last month where he's just smiling at the camera!


----------



## KJ Exotics

This is the worse thread EVER! 
People ask questions in here etc and then you lose it, 1811 pages is just a joke.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

KJ Exotics said:


> This is the worse thread EVER!
> People ask questions in here etc and then you lose it, 1811 pages is just a joke.


Don't post then


----------



## KJ Exotics

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Don't post then


I will, just it the fact that questions added on this topic. Where i think it would be better making a new thread to ask it, then if some body else has the same question easy to find.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

KJ Exotics said:


> I will, just it the fact that questions added on this topic. Where i think it would be better making a new thread to ask it, then if some body else has the same question easy to find.


It's supposed to be for general non frog chat, just gets sidetracked........a lot.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I generally ask questions in here that don't merit a thread of their own.
Most of them go unanswered anyway tho:lol2:

If something you searched for came up in this chat, just do a post search instead of a thread search and it'll come up somewhere in there.


---

I STILL keep hearing that weird noise/croak. Can't get to the bottom of it.

Also...the mini bufo is wriddled with worms again...but this time all really small ones, whereas when I first checked there were 10 large ones....so I dosed again....He's getting bigger, and looks more like a toad now...getting quite granulated skin too which looks odd on something so small lol


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

KJ Exotics said:


> This is the worse thread EVER!
> People ask questions in here etc and then you lose it, 1811 pages is just a joke.


Don't post then, if you don't like it. Some people do make me laugh, that they expect off topic banter to be one solid conversation. Then it would be on topic banter duh.

Also its because its generally the same people from phibs who post and just chat.

Now naff off and stop your whinging:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Funnily enough this thread is here for us to chat, so of course it's going to be pages and pages of random unuseful rubbish that we come out with :lol2: if anyone has half a brain cell then I'm sure they'll be able to figure out how to use the search function, or had you not thought of that?
And it's 'worst' not 'worse'.

I didn't win that photography competition, but I got to take home my photo in a frame which is cool, and I've got a voucher to get a canvas printed of one of my photos, so now I have the task of choosing which photo to have done!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> And it's 'worst' not 'worse'.


OMG..

:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG..
> 
> :lol2:


Oh god, am I wrong and he's right?? :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No, I just can't believe you added that little correction in aswell :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My BRB is an absolute pig, I barely opened the lid and his head is out mid air ready to strike....I should really start using tweazers :/


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, I just can't believe you added that little correction in aswell :lol2:


Well you know me, I love correcting people at any opportunity  it's fun making people look stupid.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I like this kid, cos he looks stoopid.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My BRB is an absolute pig, I barely opened the lid and his head is out mid air ready to strike....I should really start using tweazers :/


Sounds like my bumblebee girlie, she is a nutcase when it comes to feeding. I use tweezers for most of mine, don't fancy getting tagged:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> My BRB is an absolute pig, I barely opened the lid and his head is out mid air ready to strike....I should really start using tweazers :/





Morgan Freeman said:


> I like this kid, cos he looks stoopid.
> 
> image


is that you when you were a child Morgan?:gasp::lol2:

Hopefully the flies will be with you tomorrow.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Do you like my new posters? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> OMG..
> 
> :lol2:


Haha, chat off-topic all you like on this thread, but don't let the Grammar Poilice get you!:lol2:


And yes, Jazz, the posters are cool- especially the party one!


----------



## detail3r

KJ Exotics said:


> This is the worse thread EVER!
> People ask questions in here etc and then you lose it, 1811 pages is just a joke.


Be honest - Were you really expecting any positive replies with this post? Lol.


----------



## jme2049

I keep picturing the fat comic book guy off the simpsons saying "worst thread EVER!" :lol2:

EDIT*








Is there anything that is not on Google?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Can anyone PS this so the pic of my white's is instead of the dog?


----------



## detail3r

NZXT Sentry 2 Touch Screen Fan Controller & LCD Meter | eBay UK

Thinking of this for controlling the fan speed. Opinions? (Fans running in the vanzos viv now )


----------



## jme2049

The Eden channel is showing all the life in cold blood series today!
If you haven't got the boxset(like me lol) get watching and sky+ :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> Can anyone PS this so the pic of my white's is instead of the dog?


Andaroo is a whizz on PS, I'm sure he'll be able to do it for you!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He's never here anymore!

Manda.

Canon Digital Rebel XT EOS 350D SLR Camera Lens 18-55mm | eBay UK

Is this a good buy?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> He's never here anymore!
> 
> Manda.
> 
> Canon Digital Rebel XT EOS 350D SLR Camera Lens 18-55mm | eBay UK
> 
> Is this a good buy?


I'm talking to him on Facebook right now! Send him a PM.

I've changed my mind on that Canon actually, I think it is a slightly older model as it's only 8 megapixels which isn't very much for an SLR, plus you can buy one from shops for not much more than that ebay price, but it's up to you, check out the reviews and see what you think, if you're happy with it then go for it!
Also, I just looked at the Canon 1000D, you can get them for just over £300 and I think they're meant to be pretty good.


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> I'm talking to him on Facebook right now! Send him a PM. And yeah it looks like a good buy to me, I'm not that clued up on Canons but I'd certainly go for it!



Well tell him to empty his messages on here so i can reply to him thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm talking to him on Facebook right now! Send him a PM.
> 
> I've changed my mind on that Canon actually, I think it is a slightly older model as it's only 8 megapixels which isn't very much for an SLR, plus you can buy one from shops for not much more than that ebay price, but it's up to you, check out the reviews and see what you think, if you're happy with it then go for it!


Yeah it's an old model. I'm just researching, don't want to spend much more than £350 but I'm a n00b.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey Morgan, did the fruit flys turn up today?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nah, I was off today aswell. Bah.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah it's an old model. I'm just researching, don't want to spend much more than £350 but I'm a n00b.


Not that I love Sony or anything but...

Sony Digital SLR Cameras - Jessops

That top one is basically exactly the same as mine from what I can see, in fact I can't tell what the difference is apart from mine is called the A350.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, I was off today aswell. Bah.


what a pain, hopefully they will be there for you tomorrow and hope they are alive. Stupid royal mail.


----------



## detail3r

I now have 'just' 13 FF cultures and 4 BOOMING bean weevil cultures *sigh*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I now have 'just' 13 FF cultures and 4 BOOMING bean weevil cultures *sigh*


I have 'ungry frogs


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda, that looks perfect!

Matt, yeah should be fine, it's not cold out.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda, that looks perfect!


 yay!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have 'ungry frogs


Well i'm off next week so can send you either Buzzati, Mels, Hydei and / or bean weevils.


----------



## REDDEV1L

GGAAHH

In one of those dodgy situations where someone is clearly doing something wrong, but all the people they'll listen to are uneducated and will give the wrong advice.
Whereas i'll be seen as a spoilsport. 
Never know tho, she might listen...but as it'd cost her money to do what im saying, I very much doubt it.

One word is all thats needed to explain this situation.... Goldfish !!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

LOL the old bowl dilemna.


----------



## detail3r

Following Grimms 'Peninsula' build on Dendroboard - Simply epic! The time lapse videos are sweet too.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah it's pretty sweet.


----------



## manda88

I challenge someone to find something that smells worse than a regurgitated mouse. I dont have a weak stomach, but my god I was close to throwing up just now! Thanks Haribo! Although I'm sure he's probably not thanking me right now, poor sod, he's gotta go hungry for the next 2 weeks now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I challenge someone to find something that smells worse than a regurgitated mouse. I dont have a weak stomach, but my god I was close to throwing up just now! Thanks Haribo! Although I'm sure he's probably not thanking me right now, poor sod, he's gotta go hungry for the next 2 weeks now.


Stale water. Really, really stale.

Manda I can't choose a camera! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stale water. Really, really stale.
> 
> Manda I can't choose a camera! :lol2:


Have you ever smelt regurge? Come to my house right now and take a whiff of the bin, you will VOM.
Sonysonysonysonysony.
Did your fruit flies turn up today? Are they all dead? I bet they are. Drownded.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah but I was at work so I'll have to collect them tomorrow morning, will go and come back so I can feed them before work aswell.


I'm going for the Sony. Getting it next payday yo. I can make do without the macro lens for a while right?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah but I was at work so I'll have to collect them tomorrow morning, will go and come back so I can feed them before work aswell.
> 
> 
> I'm going for the Sony. Getting it next payday yo. I can make do without the macro lens for a while right?


Yeah definitely. The only reason I take 99% of my pet pics with my macro is because I can't be arsed to change the lens, in fact I only use a different one if they're too big to fit in the screen with the macro lens!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ordered my DSLR wtf lol omg lmfao


----------



## detail3r

Think i'll stick with Nikon body / lens combo when I can justify the expense.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ordered my DSLR wtf lol omg lmfao


:2thumb::2thumb:

I have a canon eos 450d with a macro lens, and 2 others... does what I need/want but I reaallly want a fish eye lens because they are funky :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I reaallly want a fish eye lens because they are funky :lol2:












I didn't even know they existed until NatGeo tweeted about this camel pic earlier today:lol2:

OH, and also, some chav mother at the A&E when I was there the other day called (or nicknamed) her kid Jazzy...had a little chuckle to myself.

As for photography malarky...I'd love a good camera, the one I got yr before last for xmas is fine for normal pics but I like close-up macro pics of insects and stuff... which is why I haven't binned my NV DS55, with its colossal 307k pixels :Na_Na_Na_Na:









Video recording is gooshed tho, and its only got a 4mb mmc card ...but its got 15x optical zoom !!:2thumb:

Oh and I was ignored re: the goldfish...Dunno if she bought another one (or more!) but I hope not.
She won them at a funfair which I thought was banned? One died within 36hrs, suprise suprise


----------



## manda88

That pic is exactly why I want a fisheye lens!! :lol2: They're bloody expensive though which is why I haven't got one, I was looking into getting one instead of the macro lens a while ago, but I chose the more sensible option for now.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Got my flies today, cheers guys.

Yeah I literally cannot wait, got it on finance in the end so I have to fill out the agreement first. Has been approved though. £14 a month, won't even notice it.

SNAP SNAP SNAP


----------



## manda88

Morg, all these pics were taken with the standard 18-70mm lens, you can get pretty close up to them and just zoom all the way in to get the close up ones, the Diglett one I had the camera resting on the doorway of the tank and zoomed most of the way in, so would have been about 20cm away from him.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/689854-amfi-beans.html#post8236690

Were all the flies dead? Did you like our spacky writing all over the parcel?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Loved the packaging! :2thumb:

There were about 50 flies in there so they've gone in the leuc tank. Poor azzies will have to wait! Thanks again for that, I won't try silly recipes in the future.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Loved the packaging! :2thumb:
> 
> There were about 50 flies in there so they've gone in the leuc tank. Poor azzies will have to wait! Thanks again for that, I won't try silly recipes in the future.


Do you need anymore flies? I have a Hydei culture with around 400 flies in it which you could have? (Its already boomed so they are primarily feeder flies)

Also what recipe did you try? I find the following Dendroboard recipe gives me around a 95% success rate with cultures :

A guide to making FF cultures - Dendroboard


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Do you need anymore flies? I have a Hydei culture with around 400 flies in it which you could have? (Its already boomed so they are primarily feeder flies)
> 
> Also what recipe did you try? I find the following Dendroboard recipe gives me around a 95% success rate with cultures :
> 
> A guide to making FF cultures - Dendroboard


Usually AJCs, but I tried strawberry jam for some perverse reason.

I've ordered from mad4frogs for now but thankyou.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Usually AJCs, but I tried strawberry jam for some perverse reason.
> 
> I've ordered from mad4frogs for now but thankyou.


Be warned - you will get very few adult flies in the cultures...


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Be warned - you will get very few adult flies in the cultures...


I order from her all the time : victory:

If you want to send I'd be grateful, but then I owe flies to 3 different people :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> That pic is exactly why I want a fisheye lens!! :lol2: They're bloody expensive though which is why I haven't got one, I was looking into getting one instead of the macro lens a while ago, but I chose the more sensible option for now.


Yeah EXPENSIVE! I was looking at one the other day in London camera exchange and I could never afford it :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

*Finally* got round to setting up my new FBT tank! I tried to take a pic with my crappy camphone, but I think I'll get the boyf to do it. It looks quite good at the mo, but we'll have to see if the plants survive the move.


----------



## richie.b

I spent the afternoon clearing out the old frogroom outside of all my tools and paint so can now get started turning it back into a frogroom :2thumb:

Ive also decided to put a large viv in there this time something like 2mtr wide x 1.5mtr deep x 2mtr high for some nice tree frogs ive got coming soon.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> I spent the afternoon clearing out the old frogroom outside of all my tools and paint so can now get started turning it back into a frogroom :2thumb:
> 
> Ive also decided to put a large viv in there this time something like 2mtr wide x 1.5mtr deep x 2mtr high for some nice tree frogs ive got coming soon.


What tree frogs have you got coming? Awesome be good to see the frog room with stuff in it as when we came last time, you had sold all your stock.


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What tree frogs have you got coming? Awesome be good to see the frog room with stuff in it as when we came last time, you had sold all your stock.



Ive hopefully got hyla calorata, hyla marmorata, a pair of phyllomedusa bicolor, some more p.hypochondrialis and p.tomopterna oh and 10 atelopus :2thumb:
Yer Matt will be good to have it full of frogs again, when its all done you and Manda will have to visit : victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> Ive hopefully got hyla calorata, hyla marmorata, a pair of phyllomedusa bicolor, some more p.hypochondrialis and p.tomopterna oh and 10 atelopus :2thumb:
> Yer Matt will be good to have it full of frogs again, when its all done you and Manda will have to visit : victory:


Awesome sounds good and yeah will definitely have to visit. 

I have discovered that if i put the box in with the springtails for the Fantastica, he comes along and munches for a good while and then goes back to exploring. Its good to actually see him eating and knowing that there are loads there for him to eat as much as he likes and then when he's done hop off. Rather than relying on what is in the substrate.


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome sounds good and yeah will definitely have to visit.
> 
> I have discovered that if i put the box in with the springtails for the Fantastica, he comes along and munches for a good while and then goes back to exploring. Its good to actually see him eating and knowing that there are loads there for him to eat as much as he likes and then when he's done hop off. Rather than relying on what is in the substrate.


Yer thats a good idea got to be honest i very rarely see mine, i might catch them if i go in the frogroom but as soon as they see me they hide again, still not that bothered as ive got other things to look at, might not be so happy if they were my only frogs :lol2: Are you going to get some more at frogday


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

richie.b said:


> Yer thats a good idea got to be honest i very rarely see mine, i might catch them if i go in the frogroom but as soon as they see me they hide again, still not that bothered as ive got other things to look at, might not be so happy if they were my only frogs :lol2: Are you going to get some more at frogday


Nah we are giving it a miss at the moment, I am going to see how this guy does and we are looking to move out again soon so will see once we have moved out, we might get some then.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

God, people in classifieds really annoy me, they go on about how something is worth this amount all day long, and grab it at a bargain. Well 4 pages of you saying its worth it clearly isn't working. Its only worth what people are willing to pay for it and clearly, what they have the price at isn't what its worth to them. 

Also the fact that people are offering the same amount for the snake and she is getting "insulted"(is how she put it) shows that that is all its worth as that is the price people want to pay.

Grrrrr rant over:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

My turn to rant: I've been trying to upload the pics of the new FBT tank for what seems like hours, but the :censor: dongle connection is :censor: :censor:! :devil:

I'll probably try again in the morning.


----------



## RhianB87

I was so f:censor: close to getting my snake back, she was found in 2 doors downs house, so instead of putting her in a box and just asking a few people they threw her outside :bash: In case she was a native species or deadly... She is a bright black and white kingsnake.... :censor::censor: And I only found out about it because she told the guy between us about it because he has kids and it might kill them..

I have hunted and hunted in the bushes where she was chucked and no sign, I put bottle traps down as well but all I caught was a slug. 

I was starting to give up hope of finding her but knowing she was still alive up to yesterday and now know she might not of survived the night is horrible  And no-one in the family apart from my mum is showing any sympathy and are sticking up for the woman because she is scared of snakes. If I saw a animal I was scared of in my house that didnt look British I would chuck a box on it and ask around.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I was so f:censor: close to getting my snake back, she was found in 2 doors downs house, so instead of putting her in a box and just asking a few people they threw her outside :bash: In case she was a native species or deadly... She is a bright black and white kingsnake.... :censor::censor: And I only found out about it because she told the guy between us about it because he has kids and it might kill them..
> 
> I have hunted and hunted in the bushes where she was chucked and no sign, I put bottle traps down as well but all I caught was a slug.
> 
> I was starting to give up hope of finding her but knowing she was still alive up to yesterday and now know she might not of survived the night is horrible  And no-one in the family apart from my mum is showing any sympathy and are sticking up for the woman because she is scared of snakes. If I saw a animal I was scared of in my house that didnt look British I would chuck a box on it and ask around.


Sweet jesus, why would you chuck a snake that you think could be deadly back outside?! For all she knows it COULD be deadly and it COULD kill someone, stupid woman. I can't even begin to imagine how frustrated you are, I'd be so annoyed. If I were you I'd think about making some posters and sticking them around the neighbourhood, and saying on the poster 'This snake is NOT dangerous' so people don't panic, you know what the uneducated are like 
I really really really hope she turns up.


----------



## detail3r

One of the Vanzos has such an appetite that she was chasing a fly crawling on the OUTSIDE of the glass, lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I was so f:censor: close to getting my snake back, she was found in 2 doors downs house, so instead of putting her in a box and just asking a few people they threw her outside :bash: In case she was a native species or deadly... She is a bright black and white kingsnake.... :censor::censor: And I only found out about it because she told the guy between us about it because he has kids and it might kill them..
> 
> I have hunted and hunted in the bushes where she was chucked and no sign, I put bottle traps down as well but all I caught was a slug.
> 
> I was starting to give up hope of finding her but knowing she was still alive up to yesterday and now know she might not of survived the night is horrible  And no-one in the family apart from my mum is showing any sympathy and are sticking up for the woman because she is scared of snakes. If I saw a animal I was scared of in my house that didnt look British I would chuck a box on it and ask around.


Oh, that stinks! how did she pick it up to chuck it out, I wonder, if she thought it might be 'deadly'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> One of the Vanzos has such an appetite that she was chasing a fly crawling on the OUTSIDE of the glass, lol.


 
Always see this, I think it's more a case of being a bit dumb!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Always see this, I think it's more a case of being a bit dumb!


True. Epic appetites though.

I'm actually going wappy with acetic acid inhalation.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Always see this, I think it's more a case of being a bit dumb!


My plated lizard always tries to get through the glass when he sees me put a bug tub on the side :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I'm actually going wappy with acetic acid inhalation.


 
Stop inhaling


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stop inhaling


Harsh


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stop inhaling


 Nah, get happy!:no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Always see this, I think it's more a case of being a bit dumb!


Morgan you found the thread I was ranting about. Your comment is brilliant. It clearly isn't worth what she is asking for, as she can't get that much. So definitely not worth more. She is so annoying, and thinks she knows everything about pythons.

How were the flys? Alive?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Morgan you found the thread I was ranting about. Your comment is brilliant. It clearly isn't worth what she is asking for, as she can't get that much. So definitely not worth more. She is so annoying, and thinks she knows everything about pythons.
> 
> How were the flys? Alive?


I've lost the thread now!

A few were, I've left the jar with the azzies and they wer eboth in there this morning, probably picking off maggots.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Found it. Lesson in economics needed.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I've lost the thread now!
> 
> A few were, I've left the jar with the azzies and they wer eboth in there this morning, probably picking off maggots.


What a pain, I tried to make sure they were kept upright, there were loads in there when I had sent it. Maybe they suffocated.

Im guessing you found it again, I saw your reply hahaha, what a douche she is. She will get really angry with you, she always does its funny.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Found it. Lesson in economics needed.


Exactly, she obviously doesn't understand market trends. If it doesn't sell at one price, no amount of saying it's worth this much is going to make someone buy it as obviously it is only worth what people are willing to pay. And then saying that she will put it back up if its above 600g. What is she on? she cant get rid of it at a lower price let alone a higher one haha:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Make an offer, please!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Make an offer, please!


Sorted!!!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ooooh nice, nice.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ooooh nice, nice.


Are you going to frog day or are you not sure yet.

I am going to stock up on more plants and a few bits of decor for my leucs tank.


----------



## detail3r

Reminds me - I need to book the day off work for frog day.

New viv, plants etc all needed


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Sweet jesus, why would you chuck a snake that you think could be deadly back outside?! For all she knows it COULD be deadly and it COULD kill someone, stupid woman. I can't even begin to imagine how frustrated you are, I'd be so annoyed. If I were you I'd think about making some posters and sticking them around the neighbourhood, and saying on the poster 'This snake is NOT dangerous' so people don't panic, you know what the uneducated are like
> I really really really hope she turns up.


Exactly she is a bloody idiot! I just cant believe she was still alive but now I have very very little chance of getting her back.
I was thinking about posters but not sure people would look for a tiny snake. I might post a little note to the houses around here just saying if they see a small black and white snake to either chuck a box over her and call me or if they are feeling brave to pick her up



Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, that stinks! how did she pick it up to chuck it out, I wonder, if she thought it might be 'deadly'.


Her boyfriend did it. 
Then my family and OH promtly told her about everything else I keep which caused her to panic even more. She thought the royal is also poisonous and started panicing to herself saying why did I move here.
I dont generally let me animals go for a wander! :bash:

I am going to do more bottle traps tonight and I have also just put down some metal baking trays to act like a heat trap so she might go under them as they heat up. But she could be anywhere by now. 

ARGHHHH :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## stewie m

one of my wtf keept following one of the others around the viv last night and climing on it :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Exactly she is a bloody idiot! I just cant believe she was still alive but now I have very very little chance of getting her back.
> I was thinking about posters but not sure people would look for a tiny snake. I might post a little note to the houses around here just saying if they see a small black and white snake to either chuck a box over her and call me or if they are feeling brave to pick her up
> 
> 
> 
> Her boyfriend did it.
> Then my family and OH promtly told her about everything else I keep which caused her to panic even more. She thought the royal is also poisonous and started panicing to herself saying why did I move here.
> I dont generally let me animals go for a wander! :bash:
> 
> I am going to do more bottle traps tonight and I have also just put down some metal baking trays to act like a heat trap so she might go under them as they heat up. But she could be anywhere by now.
> 
> ARGHHHH :bash::bash::bash:


Yeah but then if someone happens to see her then hopefully they might be brave enough/have enough common sense to grab her and stick her in a box. God I don't know what I'd do if I were in your shoes, I'd be devastated, and it must be even worse now knowing that she's been outside. I'd be furious at that woman too. I reckon she'll get back in to another house to be honest, she'll naturally be looking for somewhere to hide so hopefully will like the look of a nice warm house. Maybe stick some flyers through people's doors and stick them on car windscreens. I'd be sticking them bloody everywhere!! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah but then if someone happens to see her then hopefully they might be brave enough/have enough common sense to grab her and stick her in a box. God I don't know what I'd do if I were in your shoes, I'd be devastated, and it must be even worse now knowing that she's been outside. I'd be furious at that woman too. I reckon she'll get back in to another house to be honest, she'll naturally be looking for somewhere to hide so hopefully will like the look of a nice warm house. Maybe stick some flyers through people's doors and stick them on car windscreens. I'd be sticking them bloody everywhere!! :lol2:


I have told everyone who is around where she was dumped. 
I was chatting to a friend who came up with a good point about how much of an idiot this woman is. 
If she thought it was such of a killer snake why dump it outside where there are kids around. Why not box it then phone the RSPCA who could come identify it? I am so bloody angry with her about it, I know she was scared but used so common sense! Yeah I am hoping she will head somewhere warm as there are a few houses around and the idiot woman has said if she sees her she will come to me!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have told everyone who is around where she was dumped.
> I was chatting to a friend who came up with a good point about how much of an idiot this woman is.
> If she thought it was such of a killer snake why dump it outside where there are kids around. Why not box it then phone the RSPCA who could come identify it? I am so bloody angry with her about it, I know she was scared but used so common sense! Yeah I am hoping she will head somewhere warm as there are a few houses around and the idiot woman has said if she sees her she will come to me!


Precisely, how selfish of her to think 'oh I must get it out of my house, who cares if it kills anyone else!' stupid woman. That's good that lots of people have said if they see her then they'll tell you, gives you a hell of a lot more of a chance to get her back


----------



## RhianB87

I HAVE HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just by chance while I was dropping off notes to each house I thought I would check the traps and heat pads. As I knelt down by the second one I saw a tiny little head move back under the leaves. I have never moved so bloody fast in my life! She is now in a little box with some water and on a heat mat. 

I have never ever been so happy in my life!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I HAVE HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just by chance while I was dropping off notes to each house I thought I would check the traps and heat pads. As I knelt down by the second one I saw a tiny little head move back under the leaves. I have never moved so bloody fast in my life! She is now in a little box with some water and on a heat mat.
> 
> I have never ever been so happy in my life!


That is great news. Nice one, how is she looking health wise. Really happy for you!


----------



## jme2049

FallenAngel said:


> I HAVE HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just by chance while I was dropping off notes to each house I thought I would check the traps and heat pads. As I knelt down by the second one I saw a tiny little head move back under the leaves. I have never moved so bloody fast in my life! She is now in a little box with some water and on a heat mat.
> 
> I have never ever been so happy in my life!


Awesome news Rhian!!!. How lucky is that? I'd never find my royal if he went walkies. 
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That is great news. Nice one, how is she looking health wise. Really happy for you!


Cheers :2thumb:

Pretty skinny and small but I cant see any cuts or injuries on her.


----------



## RhianB87

jme2049 said:


> Awesome news Rhian!!!. How lucky is that? I'd never find my royal if he went walkies.
> :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Its crazy! I am still in shock! I was starting to accept that I would never see her again. 

If your royal is anything like mine he wont get anywhere that fast :whistling2:

She is still quite active and I am sure annoyed that I have confined her again.

I think I will weigh her tomorrow to compare her to Eve who is a few months younger but huge!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I would give her a powerade bath and give her a week to settle in, increasing the temps slowly back to normal and then, try her with a small food item in 5-7 days.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would give her a powerade bath and give her a week to settle in, increasing the temps slowly back to normal and then, try her with a small food item in 5-7 days.


I will try that tomorrow. :2thumb:

She is still really active, obviously not happy about being confined!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I will try that tomorrow. :2thumb:
> 
> She is still really active, obviously not happy about being confined!


Yeah good plan, let her calm down and get used to being in a box again.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah good plan, let her calm down and get used to being in a box again.


She is currently poking at every airhole to test its size! 

Hows the gravid corn doing as well ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I HAVE HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just by chance while I was dropping off notes to each house I thought I would check the traps and heat pads. As I knelt down by the second one I saw a tiny little head move back under the leaves. I have never moved so bloody fast in my life! She is now in a little box with some water and on a heat mat.
> 
> I have never ever been so happy in my life!


:2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:

That is *brilliant* news! I'm really happy for you darlin- what are the odds on that?!?


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I HAVE HER BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WOOHOO great news :2thumb:

I must admit, after reading about the stupid :censor: two doors down, I had doubts...but remembering my dads was found outside after a few months I still hoped you'd get her back.

You'll probably find she'll be flighty, snappy and always trying to get out..atleast for a while. (Maddie went for me a cpl of days after we got her back and shes generally as soft as muck)

Now you need to buy a diamondback rattlesnake and post it through silly :censor:'s letterbox :devil:


ALso...Frogrelated....Went to get some crix yesterday as my internet order didnt turn up...and was looking at the toads again, trying to convince myself they'd be ok to go in with Sphinx...but decided I've got enough and 3 in a 2ft tank would be unfair...So anyway, when I got home and looked at Sphinx, I realised the pattern on the ones in the shop was quite different, obviously patterns differ but something was odd. Turns out, they're bloody Viridis not Regularis :lol2:
They'd said they were getting square-marked toads in back at the end of Jan, so when they advertised "egyptian toads" a week or so ago I assumed, and was even temporarily fooled, into thinking thats what they were....Only when I coupled the "Egyptian Green Toads" description with the odd patterning did I realise...WHAT A NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> That is *brilliant* news! I'm really happy for you darlin- what are the odds on that?!?


Thanks :2thumb: I know its crazy!! My family are happy that they dont have to deal with a grumpy me because of the stupid woman!



REDDEV1L said:


> WOOHOO great news :2thumb:
> 
> I must admit, after reading about the stupid :censor: two doors down, I had doubts...but remembering my dads was found outside after a few months I still hoped you'd get her back.
> 
> You'll probably find she'll be flighty, snappy and always trying to get out..atleast for a while. (Maddie went for me a cpl of days after we got her back and shes generally as soft as muck)
> 
> Now you need to buy a diamondback rattlesnake and post it through silly :censor:'s letterbox :devil:


Yeah I had my serious doubts as well. But it shows to keep looking and not give up!. 

She is very flightly but hasnt gone for me yet but might when I give her a bath!

Well seeing as she thought a royal python was also poisonous I doubt it would need to be anything scary! I might send the cat through as he is the scariest animal I know :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> She is currently poking at every airhole to test its size!
> 
> Hows the gravid corn doing as well ?


She shed the other day so fingers crossed for eggs on or around the 21st!










She's beastly.

Did Ava have a good long drink when you got her back or has she just been going mad? I was like YEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! when Matt read out that you'd found her :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> She shed the other day so fingers crossed for eggs on or around the 21st!
> 
> image
> 
> She's beastly.
> 
> Did Ava have a good long drink when you got her back or has she just been going mad? I was like YEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! when Matt read out that you'd found her :lol2:


She is looking rather large :lol2: Hopefully she will lay this time!

She just went mad until she decided she needed to warm up and bit and didnt leave the warm part of her viv. I will try to get a photo of her later to show how little she is now! 
Hehe Its such a relief to have her back! I am still annoyed with the people who threw her out but not as much now :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Look how tiny she is now!




























Took some quick photos after giving her a quick bath. All 22g of her :flrt:

And all the hand injuries are from diving in bushes looking for her :blush:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> She is looking rather large :lol2: Hopefully she will lay this time!
> 
> She just went mad until she decided she needed to warm up and bit and didnt leave the warm part of her viv. I will try to get a photo of her later to show how little she is now!
> Hehe Its such a relief to have her back! I am still annoyed with the people who threw her out but not as much now :lol2:


Yeah I bet she's enjoying being nice and warm again, bless her. Buy a fake snake and throw it through the window of that woman's house, that'll get her back! :lol2:



FallenAngel said:


> Look how tiny she is now!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Took some quick photos after giving her a quick bath. All 22g of her :flrt:
> 
> And all the hand injuries are from diving in bushes looking for her :blush:


To be fair she doesn't look anywhere near as bad as I thought she would, in fact she looks great considering she's been god knows where for the past 5 months! I'm sure she'll feed quite happily when you offer her something


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah I bet she's enjoying being nice and warm again, bless her. Buy a fake snake and throw it through the window of that woman's house, that'll get her back! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair she doesn't look anywhere near as bad as I thought she would, in fact she looks great considering she's been god knows where for the past 5 months! I'm sure she'll feed quite happily when you offer her something


I was very tempted to do something along those lines but that would be petty and childish :whistling2:

Yeah apart from being diddy I was expecting to see her being more boney and even a few cuts but she looks really good. She is still doing her "im a bit scary rattlesnake look at my tail shake!!!" Bless her :2thumb:

Going to give her a few days then will try offering her a little pinky, she used to strike feed so hopefully she still will.


----------



## Ron Magpie

*Finally* loaded the FBT tank pictures Dave took onto my profile! had to load 'em onto a stick and do it from work; the c:censor:y dongle connection at home has been :censor: for the last week!:devil:

They're still cam phone pics, but better than my phone takes.


----------



## andaroo

an american boa escaped at the pet shop in canada i helped out at last summer, they found it 3 months later wrapped around the guinea pig display cage eyeing them up LOL!


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> an american boa escaped at the pet shop in canada i helped out at last summer, they found it 3 months later wrapped around the guinea pig display cage eyeing them up LOL!


Thank you for doing that pic for me by the way :flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Six-foot killer python found by kids in Walker

Plastered over the front page today :bash:

Ron: Our internet has been total :censor:, and we're wired!! 
Rang them up lastnight and got through to someone in India ffs...He was asking the most stupid questions like where the socket was located on the main box...Like erm hello WTF does that have to do with having no connection.
He then told me to try a new broadband filter...Like yeah I just happen to have a cupboard full!!! 
Got it working after a hard reset of the router, but got my uncle coming over to re-do the main house inlet this after noon...hopefully getting rid of all the joins and excess cable will help!!


----------



## stewie m

thinking of moving my fbts in to a smaller tank seeing as they hardly ever use more then a 1/4 of it 

thinking about what i can use the 4ft for


----------



## manda88

Today I've learnt to never give Kimiko a bath again! I just put her in the bath to help her pass a poo and she seemed fine at first, then after about 10 seconds she just stopped moving and sat there for about a minute, and when i stood up she suddenly snapped her head round and puffed up her entire body, coiled up and started striking at me! I've never seen any of my corns do anything like this before, so was too scared to pick her up so matt did instead, and she stayed coiled as he put her in my hand and then struck at him again. I really hope she goes back to her normal self cos shes usually so sweet, I feel really bad cos somethings got to have frightened her  she was even striking at me through her tub when I put her back!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Today I've learnt to never give Kimiko a bath again! I just put her in the bath to help her pass a poo and she seemed fine at first, then after about 10 seconds she just stopped moving and sat there for about a minute, and when i stood up she suddenly snapped her head round and puffed up her entire body, coiled up and started striking at me! I've never seen any of my corns do anything like this before, so was too scared to pick her up so matt did instead, and she stayed coiled as he put her in my hand and then struck at him again. I really hope she goes back to her normal self cos shes usually so sweet, I feel really bad cos somethings got to have frightened her  she was even striking at me through her tub when I put her back!


Blimey, I guess the bath freaked her out a lot! I am sure she will be fine after time to calm down. Eve went mental when I gave her bath so I think some just hate being in water.


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Reminds me - I need to book the day off work for frog day.
> 
> New viv, plants etc all needed


Yes you do. *Gives a very stern look* :whip:

I'm hoping to be able to pick up some different ffs, maybe some different types of isopod too, at the very least. :2thumb:

I'm also busily setting up new vivs, so you never know, I might just come away with new frogs. lol

Ade


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Blimey, I guess the bath freaked her out a lot! I am sure she will be fine after time to calm down. Eve went mental when I gave her bath so I think some just hate being in water.


Fortunately she was back to her normal self after an hour, no idea why she hated it so much but at least I know not to give her another one any time soon!!

How's Ava settling back in?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Don't worry, Jason Orange is scared of water. Bluffed at me when I got him out.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't worry, Jason Orange is scared of water. Bluffed at me when I got him out.


:lol2: I love Jason Orange.

Matts making a new rack for his royals soon which is cool, cos then it frees up a big space in the corner next to the darts


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jason Orange is a massive wimp!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Fortunately she was back to her normal self after an hour, no idea why she hated it so much but at least I know not to give her another one any time soon!!
> 
> How's Ava settling back in?


Thats good, yeah really good thanks. A little bit mental but going to get her out for a bit tonight to work on the calming as she was so chilled before her adventure!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel - Great news on getting the snake back 

Started work on some fake liana tonight, planning on siliconing these to the background so it doesn't look so 'flat'.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bugger buggering bugger!

I'm not strong enough to screw my regulator on to my fire extinguisher:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHH!!! just tried to put water in the new fbt tank and it leaked somewhere!!! there are so many layers of silicon i might just scrape it all off and start again :bash:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bugger buggering bugger!
> 
> I'm not strong enough to screw my regulator on to my fire extinguisher:lol2:


Use a pipe wrench. Hmm, now what is more fitting, noob or wimp? :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHHHH!!! just tried to put water in the new fbt tank and it leaked somewhere!!! there are so many layers of silicon i might just scrape it all off and start again :bash:


Mine was like that in one corner...I think the previous occupants (Garden Snails x 100's) had eaten away at the silicone or something...I just kept layering on a silicone-type ashesive I nicked off my dad....Problem was the tank started leaking when it had water and toads in...Atleast you found it out now rather than later.


I've just has a cocky 2" frog try and eat my middle finger :lol2:
Stupid girl Weis decided to ignore the scrummy mealie and latch onto my finger instead...and got it 3/4" in before she let go.

Also can now guarantee the croaking/noises ARE from the Wubb Wubb, the chubby frog. 
Weird tho...he started when I went for an hours kip this afternoon...woke the female up and she was on the hunt and wandering round the tank when the lights were on..which she's NEVER done before...me thinks she wants some nookie but the male was nowhere to be seen so must've been dreaming about croaking or something :lol2:

Oh and also saw my first ever bat in flight in the city just now while scaring a cat out the garden..Can't be 100% sure because it was dark but the movement was very batlike.


----------



## Ron Magpie

There's loads of bats around my area- both at the flat in town and especially at the boyfs place- which is in the country on Sheppey. We get owls down there too- I've seen barn, tawny and little owls. :2thumb:

My new FBT tank came free from my local friendly petshop, where they had used it for rodents- so it came with a sliding mesh top and side vent :2thumb:. I was debating re-sealing it, but I put it on newspaper with water in it for a few days, and it didn't leak, so I guess I was lucky.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

BORED and still have 3 hours left at work!!!:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm ill  going to have to cancel my dentist appointment, that I've been waiting months for :bash:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm ill  going to have to cancel my dentist appointment, that I've been waiting months for :bash:


Have you got your Tattoo yet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Not yet no, my mum made a huge fuss and caused a massive argument so I've put it off a few more weeks until things calm down. I've wanted it for 3 years, so a few more weeks won't hurt.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Not yet no, my mum made a huge fuss and caused a massive argument so I've put it off a few more weeks until things calm down. I've wanted it for 3 years, so a few more weeks won't hurt.


I waited ages for mine- my attitude was, I'm stuck with this for the rest of my life; I'd better be happy with it! A friend of mine drew it up, and I was really annoying, nagging him till he drew what I wanted. I want at least two more; a pentacle inside a dark sun on my other arm, and something across
my shoulders- I would like a Native American-style styalised thunderbird, but I'm not sure if that is patronising, given that I'm not even American, let alone native...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I waited ages for mine- my attitude was, I'm stuck with this for the rest of my life; I'd better be happy with it! A friend of mine drew it up, and I was really annoying, nagging him till he drew what I wanted. I want at least two more; a pentacle inside a dark sun on my other arm, and something across
> my shoulders- I would like a Native American-style styalised thunderbird, but I'm not sure if that is patronising, given that I'm not even American, let alone native...:whistling2:


my friend has the american eagle on his leg so I am sure it will be fine


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I dislike the new like feature on the forum...:whip:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I dislike the new like feature on the forum...:whip:


It works on more serious forums.....this isn't a serious forum.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I dislike the new like feature on the forum...:whip:


 You mean the 'thank for this post'? I hadn't noticed it till you pointed it out.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> You mean the 'thank for this post'? I hadn't noticed it till you pointed it out.


Yeah that, you can't even get rid of it! Hopefully they'll rethink it because its awful if browsing on my phone... the headers are massive!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah that, you can't even get rid of it! Hopefully they'll rethink it because its awful if browsing on my phone... the headers are massive!


It's much smaller than your sig! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe I just tried it out!:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My sig is much better than a list of text :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My sig is much better than a list of text :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I still want one as a badge for the next PRAS.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where a magpie on your shoulder.


----------



## manda88

My PRAS badge somehow managed to end up in my suitcase when I went to Egypt :lol2: I should have worn it around and taken it on adventures.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey Manda...you have lots of desert looking geckos...my hubby wants me to do a live desert set up with a rocky ledge type background incorporating hiding and basking areas with sand and live cactus...any of those things be happy in it?

It is a 60x60 exo

PS...feeling an overload of stats in the top right corner of my post box!


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey Manda...you have lots of desert looking geckos...my hubby wants me to do a live desert set up with a rocky ledge type background incorporating hiding and basking areas with sand and live cactus...any of those things be happy in it?
> 
> It is a 60x60 exo
> 
> PS...feeling an overload of stats in the top right corner of my post box!


Cresties are actually from the forests of New Caledonia, they look like they come from deserts though don't they! They like it room temperature and fairly humid, a bit like how we keep the frogs in fact, so I don't think they'd do so well in a desert set up I'm afraid  Something totally different that would though, would be a hognose! But only if you don't mind snakes  Either that or the obvious answer would be leos as they come from rocky deserts.


----------



## manda88

There's a few threads kicking about that have rockyness in them, there's one in particular that springs to mind, just got to find it. In the mean time, here's this one

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/637709-my-fake-rock-desert-iguanas.html

EDIT - found it! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/416151-natural-hoggie-viv-build.html


----------



## ilovetoads2

Thanks for that...yeah, that is kinda what I had in mind...I have been trying to research animals that come from dry/desert regions without much luck...not one of my favourite subjects either! Not sure if I will ever fall in love with any of them...I will do some looking at leos now. :lol2:


Or maybe I shouldnt as I have just realised that stands for Leopard Gecko...hahahahahahah I am such an idiot...hmmm


----------



## manda88

ilovetoads2 said:


> Thanks for that...yeah, that is kinda what I had in mind...I have been trying to research animals that come from dry/desert regions without much luck...not one of my favourite subjects either! Not sure if I will ever fall in love with any of them...I will do some looking at leos now. :lol2:


Do a search in the habitat section for 'desert leopard' and it'll come up with a whole bunch of desert builds, chondro13 has done a couple of awesome ones, as have a couple of other people, check them out!
You should defo get a leo or two, they're so cute, I don't have one but I want one so badly. I spent half an hour yesterday holding various ones in a shop :lol2: they're just adorable.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wooohhoooo credit agreement went through and everything recieved, should have my camera soon.


----------



## RhianB87

Get a leopard gecko! They are awesome : victory: not thatI am bias :whistling2:

Mine is dog tame and everyone loves her


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah they're great handling pets. Calm as anything.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wooohhoooo credit agreement went through and everything recieved, should have my camera soon.


Yay!



FallenAngel said:


> Get a leopard gecko! They are awesome : victory: not thatI am bias :whistling2:
> 
> Mine is dog tame and everyone loves her
> 
> image


Ah she's so cute! I love super hypo carrot tails, mack snows and TUG snows :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh mjy sig is just too big.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ah that's better. I would have the others but the pics aren't too great.


----------



## manda88

It wasn't that big! You made Andy slave away doing that photoshopping for you, all for nothing  You monster!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> It wasn't that big! You made Andy slave away doing that photoshopping for you, all for nothing  You monster!


Well I still have it.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well I still have it.


Mur mur mur.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yes.

Damn forgot to feed the snake.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yes.
> 
> Damn forgot to feed the snake.


I want photos of Jason!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If anyone's bored and wants to make my sig pic look super cool in photoshop I won't complain.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I want photos of Jason!


Not tonight it's food time. I wish he'd hurry up and grow!


----------



## manda88

How big is he now? And how long have you had him?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How big is he now? And how long have you had him?


8 months, he's just shy of 3ft.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> 8 months, he's just shy of 3ft.


8 months already!! Bloody hell. He was only tiny when you first got him though wasn't he? What's he eating now?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> 8 months already!! Bloody hell. He was only tiny when you first got him though wasn't he? What's he eating now?


Yeah and eating pinkies. I have medium now but I think some places would class these as small. I even think these are too little for him. Sucks because I have 48 left.....

Edit: They're the ones from Waterlife in Heathrow.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah and eating pinkies. I have medium now but I think some places would class these as small. I even think these are too little for him. Sucks because I have 48 left.....
> 
> Edit: They're the ones from Waterlife in Heathrow.


Medium mice? If you think they're too small just give him two at a time until you've used them all up, then get onto the next size up.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey...yeah the leopard geckos are cute right enough...will look into them more when I get back from States. 

Just noticed that one week after I changed the length of light in my tanks that another of my red eyes is sleeping on the bottom of the tank...now, this happened just in autumn when the light was shortened and it died...what could be causing this?:bash:

Nothing else has changed...and there is no sign of ill health?


----------



## detail3r

I'm thinking of adding some ADA clay substrate to the substrate mix, but at £30 a small bag its quite pricey!


----------



## jme2049

Anyone else think this like and thanks thing is a bit naff?


----------



## detail3r

jme2049 said:


> Anyone else think this like and thanks thing is a bit naff?


Yes. I would 'like' your post but decided it was an oxymoronic gesture.


----------



## manda88

I wouldn't mind if it was just the thanks or like option, but the fact that there's thank, like AND dislike is a bit poo, plus the fact the like and dislike doesn't work :lol2:
I appreciate all my thankses though :flrt:

OMG best day ever, we bought a pack of 10 fish fingers and there's 11 in there :lol2:
Also, there's some freak on FB that keeps trying to add me, he's literally tried adding me at least 4 times now, and each time I've clicked 'I don't know this person' yet he keeps making new profiles so he can add me again?! WTF?! He's someone I went to school with but never ever spoke to or had any sort of contact with whatsoever, what a freak.
I hope you enjoyed all my stories.


----------



## detail3r

Manda - I 'thanked' your post accidentaly


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Manda - I 'thanked' your post accidentaly


Lies, you just loved my advice! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> OMG best day ever, we bought a pack of 10 fish fingers and there's 11 in there :lol2:
> Also, there's some freak on FB that keeps trying to add me, he's literally tried adding me at least 4 times now, and each time I've clicked 'I don't know this person' yet he keeps making new profiles so he can add me again?! WTF?! He's someone I went to school with but never ever spoke to or had any sort of contact with whatsoever, what a freak.
> I hope you enjoyed all my stories.


I love freebies, no matter how small. Fish finger sandwich with peas and ketchup all the way:no1:
That sounds very weird. An African guy kept trying to add my mother so I sent him a very strongly worded message. He stopped after that. Try it.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Lies, you just loved my advice! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah...... apart from the fact I don't own any snakes:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Re: Facebook - I haz weirdos trying to add me too


----------



## ilovetoads2

detail3r said:


> Yeah...... apart from the fact I don't own any snakes:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Re: Facebook - I haz weirdos trying to add me too


I did not try to add you but did like your name thingy cause I recognised it...think it may have been a mistake cause we might all end up with stalkers


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> I did not try to add you but did like your name thingy cause I recognised it...think it may have been a mistake cause we might all end up with stalkers


Um ok?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ilovetoads2 said:


> I did not try to add you but did like your name thingy cause I recognised it...think it may have been a mistake cause we might all end up with stalkers


I added you because you 'liked my name thing, and saw who you were in the post!
Nobody else has added me, I'm obviously not very popular :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> I'm thinking of adding some ADA clay substrate to the substrate mix, but at £30 a small bag its quite pricey!


ADA Aquasoil isn't clay bud, it's baked soil, and packed with ammonia. When used in aquariums it has to be either soaked until it's all leeched, or the aquarium has to be left for much longer to mature.

Now Tropica plant substrate IS clay, it's literally little balls of clay and sphagnum. It's still £23 for 5 litres though, and you can't really mix it with normal substrate, as the normal organic stuff as it breaks down will form a muddy mess with the clay that is bad for drainage. I plan to experiment with using it in a 'pocket' however, enriched with calcium and mycorrhizal fungi. That's all I am saying here though, anybody who wants to read more should just look on my site. 

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> ADA Aquasoil isn't clay bud, it's baked soil, and packed with ammonia. When used in aquariums it has to be either soaked until it's all leeched, or the aquarium has to be left for much longer to mature.
> 
> Now Tropica plant substrate IS clay, it's literally little balls of clay and sphagnum. It's still £23 for 5 litres though, and you can't really mix it with normal substrate, as the normal organic stuff as it breaks down will form a muddy mess with the clay that is bad for drainage. I plan to experiment with using it in a 'pocket' however, enriched with calcium and mycorrhizal fungi. That's all I am saying here though, anybody who wants to read more should just look on my site.
> 
> Ade


Yeah, read the article on Planted Habitats mate, very interesting.

Think i'll get some ordered.


----------



## ilovetoads2

detail3r said:


> Um ok?


hahahahahahaha...yeah read it back and did not make that much sense...



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I added you because you 'liked my name thing, and saw who you were in the post!
> Nobody else has added me, I'm obviously not very popular :lol2:


....but at least we seem to be on the same kind of level. :blush:


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> hahahahahahaha...yeah read it back and did not make that much sense...


I'm glad it wasn't just me being dumb:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Is it just me or have loads of really really old threads been dragged up recently?
I saw one in classified asking if someone still had a snake available when it was first posted in 2008 :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I use eco complete


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Does anyone have any dried leaves I can buy from them? I would get them from dart frog, but I can't justify spending £15 on leaves right now :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Go to the woods.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Does anyone have any dried leaves I can buy from them? I would get them from dart frog, but I can't justify spending £15 on leaves right now :lol2:


How many are you thinking? I have some I could post you but I dont want any money! Send me your address...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ilovetoads2 said:


> How many are you thinking? I have some I could post you but I dont want any money! Send me your address...:whistling2:


I would like quite a few not sure, maybe 30 or so. Are you sure you don't want any money?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Not sure if I have as many as 30...but will send you half of what I do have...I bought them for 2.50 from pollywog and they last ages...keep your eye out in the autumn for them...will get them posted in the next couple of days


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ilovetoads2 said:


> Not sure if I have as many as 30...but will send you half of what I do have...I bought them for 2.50 from pollywog and they last ages...keep your eye out in the autumn for them...will get them posted in the next couple of days


2.50, thats not bad! I'll keep my eye out for them this year! Thank you  x


----------



## Morgan Freeman

bbc2 now looks interesting


----------



## detail3r

My dads being admitted to hospital tomorrow with a blood clot - great week off work this is turning out to be


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> My dads being admitted to hospital tomorrow with a blood clot - great week off work this is turning out to be


Hope he's ok.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Hope he's ok.


Thanks Jazzy.


----------



## ilovetoads2

Me too...hope he gets better


----------



## detail3r

ilovetoads2 said:


> Me too...hope he gets better


Thanks, so do I. I'll know more tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Whats with all these 2 year old threads popping up?!


----------



## manda88

God I'm sick of stupid people buying animals, there's a thread in the snake section that has infuriated me, he clearly has absolutely no idea whatsoever how to look after his royal, and he asking questions that he could easily find out himself if he bothered to use a wonderful thing called google, like 'how much is a bulb guard' LOOK FOR YOURSELF!! Jesus wept!!


----------



## ilovetoads2

Did any of you take pictures of an exo terra after making it good for darts? The humidity keeps dropping in my gecko tank so I have some acrylic...but am not keen to actually cut it in case i make a mistake :lol2


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Whats with all these 2 year old threads popping up?!


 
I am sure I said that a few days ago :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I am sure I said that a few days ago :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


:lol2: Well it's blimin annoying.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: Well it's blimin annoying.


 
Lol yeah it is. Esp. The ones in classified! "ooo is this snake available still?? No it was sold 3 years ago!" :bash:


----------



## manda88

I've only just noticed that all the 'thanks' and 'like' stuff has gone from under our post info.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I've only just noticed that all the 'thanks' and 'like' stuff has gone from under our post info.


I'm glad of that - the forum looks a lot 'cleaner' for it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

UGH.

UGH.

So much going on. C can't find any decent teaching jobs. We might be moving in with her parents to save money. I've decided to quit working for a year (health reasons) but I want to hold out until Sept for redundancy. She has 12 days to find something new before the deadline for her notice perid is up.

I just want to know where I'll be in the 6 months.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> UGH.
> 
> UGH.
> 
> So much going on. C can't find any decent teaching jobs. We might be moving in with her parents to save money. I've decided to quit working for a year (health reasons) but I want to hold out until Sept for redundancy. She has 12 days to find something new before the deadline for her notice perid is up.
> 
> I just want to know where I'll be in the 6 months.


Weren't you looking at moving to Cornwall? Are there no jobs around there at all? Have a virtual hug :grouphug:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Weren't you looking at moving to Cornwall? Are there no jobs around there at all? Have a virtual hug :grouphug:


Two. Didn't even let her know anything. F*** cornwall!

Cheers, I'm not upset or anything, just don't like feeling unsettled.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Two. Didn't even let her know anything. F*** cornwall!
> 
> Cheers, I'm not upset or anything, just don't like feeling unsettled.


Yeah I can imagine, are you going to start looking at other areas?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yeah I can imagine, are you going to start looking at other areas?


Have! Been looking at most coastal areas. She loves Brighton but competition for teaching jobs is hard round there. She's not a new teacher so not cheap, but not at the point where she's majorly experienced, so not really ideal for most schools.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Have! Been looking at most coastal areas. She loves Brighton but competition for teaching jobs is hard round there. She's not a new teacher so not cheap, but not at the point where she's majorly experienced, so not really ideal for most schools.


You should look at the New Forest, best place in the world. Me and Matt are going there on Saturday for his birthday 
What about Devon? Kent?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tried tried and tried!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh and if we move back there I'll probably have to sell up, just found out.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh and if we move back there I'll probably have to sell up, just found out.


That really sucks mate . Lack of space?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> That really sucks mate . Lack of space?


Yeah, and it's not fair bringing loads of pets into their house, plus I'd need the money if I'm taking a year off work. If I get redundancy money I'll be ok....but I dunno if that will happen. This way we can save for a house deposit at least.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, and it's not fair bringing loads of pets into their house, plus I'd need the money if I'm taking a year off work. If I get redundancy money I'll be ok....but I dunno if that will happen. This way we can save for a house deposit at least.


Got my fingers crossed for you guys, lets hope it doesn't come to the worst eh.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you guys, lets hope it doesn't come to the worst eh.


Cheers man.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just been out for an evening on my own, went to pizza hut then to the cinema to see water for elephants which was great. I probably looked like a sad billy no mates, but it was still good :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just been out for an evening on my own, went to pizza hut then to the cinema to see water for elephants which was great. I probably looked like a sad billy no mates, but it was still good :lol2:


I say fair play to you as long as you enjoyed it.

I very much prefer my own company!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just been out for an evening on my own, went to pizza hut then to the cinema to see water for elephants which was great. I probably looked like a sad billy no mates, but it was still good :lol2:


I only want to see that film so I can see Robert Pattinson doing the dirty :lol2:



detail3r said:


> I say fair play to you as long as you enjoyed it.
> 
> I very much prefer my own company!


Heard anything more about your dad? I hope he gets better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

You don't see much  it's only a 12... the book is errm very rude, the film...not so much.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Heard anything more about your dad? I hope he gets better soon :grouphug:


He was released from hospital but at the minute they are unsure as to the reason for the re-occurence of his symptoms.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You don't see much  it's only a 12... the book is errm very rude, the film...not so much.


You two!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You don't see much  it's only a 12... the book is errm very rude, the film...not so much.


I'll have to buy the book then, I love a good filthy book!



detail3r said:


> He was released from hospital but at the minute they are unsure as to the reason for the re-occurence of his symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> You two!


At least he's back home now rather than at the hospital, I hate hospitals. Did they do any tests or are they waiting for the results of some?


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> At least he's back home now rather than at the hospital, I hate hospitals. Did they do any tests or are they waiting for the results of some?


They've done bloodtests, ultrasound and other tests and all came back negative for the suspected DVT bloodclot.

He's been in there with similar symptoms on several occasions over the past few years, but his trips are getting more frequent now 

How're you anyway? Going to the 'phib day in Manchester?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> They've done bloodtests, ultrasound and other tests and all came back negative for the suspected DVT bloodclot.
> 
> He's been in there with similar symptoms on several occasions over the past few years, but his trips are getting more frequent now
> 
> How're you anyway? Going to the 'phib day in Manchester?


At least you know it's not a bloodclot then, but then it's a question of what else it could be, fingers crossed for you that they find out what's causing it. Have you been to the same hospital each time? Is it worth going to a specialist or another hospital?
I'm ok thank you, only today left at work as me and Matt have the day off tomorrow which is nice, then we're off to the New Forest on Saturday for his birthday, and then on Sunday it's our 4 year anniversary! And we certainly are going to phib day, looking forward to it! We'll only be stocking up on plants though, some nice ones for the whites, milks and Diglett, cos Diglett's tank is literally bare, poor sod.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> At least you know it's not a bloodclot then, but then it's a question of what else it could be, fingers crossed for you that they find out what's causing it. Have you been to the same hospital each time? Is it worth going to a specialist or another hospital?
> I'm ok thank you, only today left at work as me and Matt have the day off tomorrow which is nice, then we're off to the New Forest on Saturday for his birthday, and then on Sunday it's our 4 year anniversary! And we certainly are going to phib day, looking forward to it! We'll only be stocking up on plants though, some nice ones for the whites, milks and Diglett, cos Diglett's tank is literally bare, poor sod.


He's been to specialists in 2 different hospitals now, with ultrasounds, MRI scans, consultations and blood tests all being done but to no avail at the moment.

Aww sounds great - hope you have a good time and the weather's good for you.

I think I will be buying plants only in all honesty.

I swear the stand supporting the Exo Terra is going to break soon!


----------



## RhianB87

I just got assulted by my bedroom door 

I just was walking past and it leapt out and attacked me. :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> I just got assulted by my bedroom door
> 
> I just was walking past and it leapt out and attacked me. :blush:


Fight back ffs!


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> He's been to specialists in 2 different hospitals now, with ultrasounds, MRI scans, consultations and blood tests all being done but to no avail at the moment.
> 
> Aww sounds great - hope you have a good time and the weather's good for you.
> 
> I think I will be buying plants only in all honesty.
> 
> I swear the stand supporting the Exo Terra is going to break soon!


How frustrating, it's mental that doing so many tests can come back with absolutely nothing when there's clearly something the matter.
And thanks, hopefully it should be nice and sunny, it says at the moment sunny intervals so that's better than it saying it's gonna rain! Gonna go to a few different places, most of which we've been to before but we never get sick of that place. I'm sure I'll have millions of pics to show you all when we get back :lol2:
You can't go wrong buying lots of plants, let's just hope they bring enough for us all!!



FallenAngel said:


> I just got assulted by my bedroom door
> 
> I just was walking past and it leapt out and attacked me. :blush:


Hahaha Matt did that the other day!! He was walking back into the bedroom from the bathroom and walked straight into the door, hitting his nose first and then his forehead :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha Matt did that the other day!! He was walking back into the bedroom from the bathroom and walked straight into the door, hitting his nose first and then his forehead :lol2::lol2::lol2:


I have managed to cut my finger on the latch, it always attacked me because in his laziness my dad didnt sink it into the wood just screwed it on the top so it sticks out! 

:lol2: bless him. I bet you were very sympathetic about it :whistling2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Fight back ffs!


I tried but its bigger than me!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I F:censor:G hate this shift. Stupid 19:30 crap!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I F:censor:G hate this shift. Stupid 19:30 crap!!!


I am working till 20:15 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I am working till 20:15 :Na_Na_Na_Na:


What time did you start? I really want it to be over, as then I have my 3 day Birthday weekend!!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> What time did you start? I really want it to be over, as then I have my 3 day Birthday weekend!!!!!!


Probs a lot later than you :lol2:

Happy birthday for which day it is :no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Probs a lot later than you :lol2:
> 
> Happy birthday for which day it is :no1:


I started at 11am today. Thank you, it's on Saturday:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

My snake is laying right now!!!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> My snake is laying right now!!!


Great news, keep us updated:mf_dribble:

So far this morning - Substrate removed, Leco removed, drained and dried, Silicone removed off glass, hole drilled in glass top for wires, glass cleaned and false bottom put in!

I just hope my DF order comes today so I can get the substrate in.


----------



## stewie m

getting a few ideas together for the rep shed project


----------



## sambridge15

had my first uni exam today business statistics opened the first page :gasp: glad it was multiple choice guess id better go to uni next year :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

And the re-scape is done.

Looks :censor: though *sigh*.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Did you violate the laws of KISS or are you just being hard on yourself again!?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Did you violate the laws of KISS or are you just being hard on yourself again!?


I've just resigned myself to the fact I have no 'scaping abilities whatsoever!

The terribs seem to hate the temp enclosure, so they can go back in here tonight as soon as the vents dried out


----------



## manda88

Willow has laid 20+ eggs so far and still not finished, I'll post a pic in a bit!


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I've just resigned myself to the fact I have no 'scaping abilities whatsoever!
> 
> The terribs seem to hate the temp enclosure, so they can go back in here tonight as soon as the vents dried out


Put a pic up- it may be just as simple as moving a branch, or adding a rock- I'm sure loads of people will have ideas! Alternatively, as Morg said, it may be fine and you just too self-critical.



manda88 said:


> Willow has laid 20+ eggs so far and still not finished, I'll post a pic in a bit!


Saw them on Faceache- Kewl!:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Put a pic up- it may be just as simple as moving a branch, or adding a rock- I'm sure loads of people will have ideas! Alternatively, as Morg said, it may be fine and you just too self-critical.:2thumb:


It's on my other thread - in all honesty I think it looks poor.

Now THIS grabbed my attention - A Dendroboard members Chondro / orchid setup :


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Orchids. Grrr.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> It's on my other thread - in all honesty I think it looks poor.
> 
> Now THIS grabbed my attention - A Dendroboard members Chondro / orchid setup :
> 
> image


 Yeah, I saw it after I'd posted. To my mind, all it needs is more plants, or the ones already there to grow in.:no1:


Morgan Freeman said:


> Orchids. Grrr.


 I like them, but I'd only try to grow them in a big viv- most of them need good air circulation.


----------



## manda88

Look at all those juicy eggs.


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Look at all those juicy eggs.


WOOHOOOO!:no1::2thumb:
How many all together?


----------



## stewie m

wish i had that meny eggs just think how meny fried egg sandwitchs i could hv mmmm


----------



## manda88

jme2049 said:


> WOOHOOOO!:no1::2thumb:
> How many all together?


I'm not sure exactly how many, but Matt reckons he counted about 25, and I've definitely counted 22 but there are definitely more in the middle of the clump!



stewie m said:


> wish i had that meny eggs just think how meny fried egg sandwitchs i could hv mmmm


:gasp::lol2: I don't think they'd be very big fried eggs!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I'm not sure exactly how many, but Matt reckons he counted about 25, and I've definitely counted 22 but there are definitely more in the middle of the clump!
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp::lol2: I don't think they'd be very big fried eggs!


i was talkin ostridge eggs


----------



## andaroo

omg i had a dream last night that i went to manda and matts house and i invited myself in and looked at all their animals, they were in a huge mansion with a balcony and a massive garden. I didn't stay for long because they gave me the impression they didn't want me there :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

manda88 said:


> I'm not sure exactly how many, but Matt reckons he counted about 25, and I've definitely counted 22 but there are definitely more in the middle of the clump!


Cool. Hopefully they'll all hatch ok. What will they look like?


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> omg i had a dream last night that i went to manda and matts house and i invited myself in and looked at all their animals, they were in a huge mansion with a balcony and a massive garden. I didn't stay for long because they gave me the impression they didn't want me there :lol2:


Haha its always us that pop up in peoples dreams! It's probably cos i post so damn much...meh. We wouldnt throw you out if you came over :flrt:



jme2049 said:


> Cool. Hopefully they'll all hatch ok. What will they look like?


I hope so  They'll all be pink and beigey coloured when the hatch, like my corns Simba and Duende.

We're currently in a pub called the Queens Head in the New Forest, we went to the reptile centre as soon as we got here and we saw a few address, toads, frogs and lizards which was cool, I've taken tonnes of pics already! Gonna have some lunch and then go to the deer sanctuary in Bolderwood, and then we're going horse riding through the forest at 2


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha its always us that pop up in peoples dreams! It's probably cos i post so damn much...meh. We wouldnt throw you out if you came over :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so  They'll all be pink and beigey coloured when the hatch, like my corns Simba and Duende.
> 
> We're currently in a pub called the Queens Head in the New Forest, we went to the reptile centre as soon as we got here and we saw a few address, toads, frogs and lizards which was cool, I've taken tonnes of pics already! Gonna have some lunch and then go to the deer sanctuary in Bolderwood, and then we're going horse riding through the forest at 2


Sounds like good fun. The New Forest Animal Centre (or something along those lines) is pretty good as well, its quite small but has some cool otters :2thumb:

Happy Birthday to Matt as well : victory:


----------



## detail3r

I ache.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I ache.


What have you done to yourself? 


Ava is now a whopping 25g :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> What have you done to yourself?
> 
> 
> Ava is now a whopping 25g :flrt:


Had to lug 17 cement posts / gravel boards / fence panels, along with 25 bags of ballast and cement first off a van to the front garden, then to the back garden.

Nice one, she's getting there!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've apparently got 2 weeks to find somewhere else to live because I blocked my dad from viewing my facebook... He gave me hell after I said the dreaded F word in one of my status updates, so I thought why is it up to him what I can and can't say on there I'm 21 after all!


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've apparently got 2 weeks to find somewhere else to live because I blocked my dad from viewing my facebook... He gave me hell after I said the dreaded F word in one of my status updates, so I thought why is it up to him what I can and can't say on there I'm 21 after all!


That seems really harsh? You have to find somewhere else to live just because you blocked him on Facebook? :/


----------



## Wolfenrook

21 and your dad feels he has the right to check your facebook? Let alone comment about what you say on it?

Jazzy, seriously, moving out is a good thing for you! My parents wouldn't have dared to pull that on me at 21.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'd love to move out, but I can't afford to  and it would mean rehoming my animals. I just can't


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'd love to move out, but I can't afford to  and I would mean rehoming my animals. I just can't


I can't beleive your dad has said that though? I mean your parents surely are there to support you as much as possible?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, I dont understand it  I am the 'odd ball' of the family though, due to being into animals more than getting my nails done and going clothes shopping. He said that I can go live in a hostel and sell the big issue! 

Not sure if he means it or it was said in anger. There's nobody under 18 on my Facebook apart from my brother who hears it all at school anyway. It was one word, said in anger and not even directed at anyone.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yeah, I dont understand it  I am the 'odd ball' of the family though, due to being into animals more than getting my nails done and going clothes shopping. He said that I can go live in a hostel and sell the big issue!
> 
> Not sure if he means it or it was said in anger. There's nobody under 18 on my Facebook apart from my brother who hears it all at school anyway. It was one word, said in anger and not even directed at anyone.


Being the 'oddball' doesn't mean you deserve to get treated in that way though - although you don't sound all that odd to me!

I imagine it was directed in anger - I had a similar argument with my dad when I was 19, I moved out for 4 years over it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

The only reason I'm going to C's parents and not mine is because my mum is a matriarchal power obsessed loon.


----------



## manda88

Parents having Facebook and adding their children is the worst idea ever, my dad has it but never goes on, but his girlfriend does and she sees everything me and my sisters say, so she reports back to him and dobs us in on stuff, not that we ever really do or say anything bad, but she finds something!
Tell your dad that if he doesn't like it then don't look at it, and if he can't handle that then he'll have to lump it! He needs to realise that you're not a little girl any more and that you can say whatever the hell you want on your own profile!! Hopefully he was just having a bad day or something and said things he didnt mean, I'm sure he'll get over it.
Bah, parents!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not odd, just have lots of 'strange' pets and I'm not a singer/model etc like some of my cousins. :lol2: 

Before my dad had facebook my uncles and aunties who I've got on there were like neighborhood watch, reporting to my dad about little things! I don't think I've ever said/done anything bad on there before :bash: I went through a time where I blocked my whole family from facebook, but everyone started giving me a hard time saying that I've got something to hide! Can't win!!


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Can't win!!


Summed up nicely!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Summed up nicely!


I wish facebook was a family free zone! But I can't deal with the grief I'd get if I deleted everyone.


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I wish facebook was a family free zone! But I can't deal with the grief I'd get if I deleted everyone.


It wouldn't be worth the hassle.

My dad tried to add me once, he was promptly blocked:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

My mum has facebook but has no idea how to use it :Na_Na_Na_Na: She just uses it to be nosey at people


----------



## detail3r

I pray my mother never discovers Facebook.

Just had to laugh at a certain member on 18+ 'I don't like being centre of attention' - Yeah right that's why you've created 36 threads since joining 18+ in Feb

*sigh*


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I pray my mother never discovers Facebook.
> 
> Just had to laugh at a certain member on 18+ 'I don't like being centre of attention' - Yeah right that's why you've created 36 threads since joining 18+ in Feb
> 
> *sigh*


*goes to be nosey* :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> *goes to be nosey* :whistling2:


Haha. Maybe i'm just old and cantankerous.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Haha. Maybe i'm just old and cantankerous.


I cant find it, got lost in the one about the girl catching her boyfriend watching adult material :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I cant find it, got lost in the one about the girl catching her boyfriend watching adult material :lol2:


I love the fact she was expecting sympathy in that thread!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I love the fact she was expecting sympathy in that thread!:lol2:


Lol I know, then pulled the depressed card out. Everyone is a perv in 18+ so dont expect everyone to agree with you :lol2:

Who were you talking about :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Lol I know, then pulled the depressed card out. Everyone is a perv in 18+ so dont expect everyone to agree with you :lol2:
> 
> Who were you talking about :whistling2:


The fact she a) Aired her dirty laundry b) was massively inebriated and c) expected the forum to back her up all set her up for a massive fall:lol2:

I couldn't possibly say :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> The fact she a) Aired her dirty laundry b) was massively inebriated and c) expected the forum to back her up all set her up for a massive fall:lol2:
> 
> I couldn't possibly say :whistling2:


PM it to me :whistling2:

ARGH something on my rack of vivs/RUBs/live food is making a thumping noise and I cant work out what, :bash:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> PM it to me :whistling2:
> 
> ARGH something on my rack of vivs/RUBs/live food is making a thumping noise and I cant work out what, :bash:


Thumping noise? :S


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Thumping noise? :S


Worked out its the bloody king snake, she keeps trying to get out so seems to be banging against things. I really need to get her in something a tad bigger or give her stuff to climb on


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have my mum and girlfriend's mum on facebook and they read all my stuff. They've read my blog which is basically pages upon pages of me calling people c*nts.

Well, some of you've all seen the stuff I put on FB, it's not always family friendly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> Worked out its the bloody king snake, she keeps trying to get out so seems to be banging against things. I really need to get her in something a tad bigger or give her stuff to climb on


Jason does this all the time. He moves his hides abut constantly.


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Worked out its the bloody king snake, she keeps trying to get out so seems to be banging against things. I really need to get her in something a tad bigger or give her stuff to climb on


Least you've worked it out. Took my all day today to figure out the door to the gas meter was smashing against the wall of the house:lol2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I have my mum and girlfriend's mum on facebook and they read all my stuff. They've read my blog which is basically pages upon pages of me calling people c*nts.
> 
> Well, some of you've all seen the stuff I put on FB, it's not always family friendly.


Best to be honest:lol2:

I really should add some of you on FB sometime.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

AND send my flies!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> AND send my flies!


Oh sh*t.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> The only reason I'm going to C's parents and not mine is because my mum is a matriarchal power obsessed loon.


Now I am confused. I knew I had a sister, but never knew I had a brother too? lol

Let me put it this way, I moved out when I was 27. I'd lived away for 18 months when I was 22 as well though. But anyway I had met my now wife, and was spending a lot of time chatting with her on MSN, as you do when you have fallen in love with somebody and have parents who get funny about your spending hours on the phone (I paid for the internet, so they couldn't say anything about that). This one evening, my mum kept shouting me to come make a cup of tea (she was in the living room, right by the kitchen where the kettle was funnily enough), and I kept saying no I am talking to my now wife. After a while of this, my mum shouted "if you love her so much, you can go live with her!". I repeated this to Kirsty (my wife) and she told me I could, so long as I made a comitment and didn't just stay a few days. The very next day I marched out of the door in the morning, with a rucksack full of my clothes. This was 9 years ago, we married 7 1/2 years ago, and I never did go back, even when she refused to give me my months board back that I had paid in advance.

Like you Jazzy, I was terrified at the idea of setting out on my own, I think everybody is. My only regret though is not doing it sooner.

As to parents on Facebook, I have my mum blocked on there. I have my daughter on there, but she is 13, a world of difference between monitoring the internet activity of a minor (which any good parent should be doing) and that of an adult. My daughter knows I don't snoop though, and was recently very glad I monitor her on there after a nasty boy at her school said some horrible things on there about her, then tried to claim he hadn't at school and tried to get her into trouble. Some parent's just don't kinow when it's time to let go though, to trust their offspring to make their own mistakes etc, just like they did.

Oh, and we had nothing to do with my wife's parents for about 2 years after her mum punched me in the face repeatedly for telling her to F off to her face whilst standing up for my wife. :bash: I am a strong believe that once you hit, and pass, 18 years old it's your life, and if your parents don't like it they can......:lol2:

As to been odd, we're herp hobbyists, of course we are seen as odd....

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Best thing I ever did was get my own place. My mother dotes on me and spoils me far too much being an only child!


----------



## RhianB87

Wolfenrook said:


> As to been odd, we're herp hobbyists, of course we are seen as odd....
> 
> Ade


I have always been asked why I keep such strange things and not fluffy cute girly things :bash: I do techincally keep fluffy things but they live in the freezers :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I have always been asked why I keep such strange things and not fluffy cute girly things :bash: I do techincally keep fluffy things but they live in the freezers :lol2:


You FREAK!





lol.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have rabbits too though, they are cute and fluffy :lol2: And I would have more cute and fluffy things if I was allowed!


----------



## detail3r

I've acquired a rabbit lately.


----------



## Wolfenrook

We have a dog, a cat (and another on it's way, rescue), a hamster and a gerbil. More than enough fluffies. lol

Besides, bearded dragons ARE cuddly.  As are frogs (you just can't actually cuddle them. lol). Our crayfish is not overly cuddly I suppose.... 

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> You FREAK!
> 
> How rude! As the kids say, it takes one to know one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> lol.





Wolfenrook said:


> We have a dog, a cat (and another on it's way, rescue), a hamster and a gerbil. More than enough fluffies. lol
> 
> Besides, bearded dragons ARE cuddly.  As are frogs (you just can't actually cuddle them. lol). Our crayfish is not overly cuddly I suppose....
> 
> Ade


I have a fluffy cat and dog well they belong to the family but they kind of count :whistling2:

Aww I am sure if you showed the crayfish some attention he would love it :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Didnt quite meant to reply in the quote! O well you got the insult :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Didnt quite meant to reply in the quote! O well you got the insult :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was going to say - if you're going to insult me at least don't leave me any comeback:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I was going to say - if you're going to insult me at least don't leave me any comeback:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have an interview for another job today, its still in the same company but in a different store and more hours :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I used to hate the song 'Judas' by lady gaga.... now I like it! Always seems to happen with her songs! I hate them when they first come out, but after a couple weeks I like them :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I have an interview for another job today, its still in the same company but in a different store and more hours :2thumb:


I seriously need a new job, although I can't discuss the reasons online as we've had to sign a disclaimer saying we don't discuss such things on 'public forums or social networking sites' *sigh*

Good luck though!



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I used to hate the song 'Judas' by lady gaga.... now I like it! Always seems to happen with her songs! I hate them when they first come out, but after a couple weeks I like them :lol2:


Someones got to like her music:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

She definitely grows on you- mind you, so does athlete's foot!:lol2:


But yes, I've got to like her too.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> She definitely grows on you- mind you, so does athlete's foot!:lol2:
> 
> 
> But yes, I've got to like her too.


Two people on one thread?:gasp:


----------



## andaroo

Love Lady GaGa :flrt: her new album is amazing!


----------



## andaroo

omg its the frogs flight day to canada tomorrow I am sooooooooo nervous! pray for my babies!


----------



## detail3r

andaroo said:


> Love Lady GaGa :flrt: her new album is amazing!






andaroo said:


> omg its the frogs flight day to canada tomorrow I am sooooooooo nervous! pray for my babies!


Good luck froggies: victory:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> omg its the frogs flight day to canada tomorrow I am sooooooooo nervous! pray for my babies!


Best of luck to you and the froggies, Andy  I'm sure it'll all be fine. What time do you find out?

Also, totally random but if anyone has any spare cricket tubs lying around, please could you send them to me? Obviously I'll pay for postage costs. The ones that have the lines as air holes rather than the actual holes if possible please, as I'll be using them for the hatchlings and they might hurt their noses on the sharp plastic. I'd be reeeeeeeally grateful if anyone could send some to me, please  Got plenty of time to get a bunch, they're not due to hatch until about the 10th of July.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I just threw out loads!


----------



## southpython

detail3r said:


> Someones got to like her music:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Not me :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Its like listening to a cat screaming constantly :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I just threw out loads!


Aww damn!! Go fish them out of the rubbish! :lol2:
I do have a few at home, but I'm going to need about 30 as I've got so many eggs. Whenever I buy crickets they're usually in the bigger flimsy boxes with the stabby holes, which I can't use unfortunately. I'm pretty sure there's a place that sells them, but I'm too stupid to find it.


----------



## detail3r

southpython said:


> Not me :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Its like listening to a cat screaming constantly :whistling2:


Good lad: victory:


----------



## andaroo

ughh we just had new windows installed in my parents room which is next to mine, and downstairs. The house STINKS of solvants now. My mums like come see the new windows and im like SHUT YOUR BEDROOM DOOR THE FUMES WILL KILL THE FROGS and shes like oh sorry yes. I can smell it slightly in here so hopefully wont cause any problems :\


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Camera being sent today! There was a hold up as the bag wasn't in stock but they're just sending me a bigger one for the same price.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Best of luck to you and the froggies, Andy  I'm sure it'll all be fine. What time do you find out?
> 
> Also, totally random but if anyone has any spare cricket tubs lying around, please could you send them to me? Obviously I'll pay for postage costs. The ones that have the lines as air holes rather than the actual holes if possible please, as I'll be using them for the hatchlings and they might hurt their noses on the sharp plastic. I'd be reeeeeeeally grateful if anyone could send some to me, please  Got plenty of time to get a bunch, they're not due to hatch until about the 10th of July.


I have a fair few lying around! I think I have a mix of both of them as well. Your free to have them and whatever else I collect by then :2thumb: I can bring them over for frog day? 
I will have a clear out and see how many of the lined ones I have and will let you know


----------



## detail3r

Watching the Curious Case of Benjamin Button - Pretty decent so far.


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Watching the Curious Case of Benjamin Button - Pretty decent so far.


Unlike ANY album or song by Lady Gaga.... But heh, you need something bad in order to know when you hear something good through comparison.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Unlike ANY album or song by Lady Gaga.... But heh, you need something bad in order to know when you hear something good through comparison.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ade


How can you compare a film to a god awful pop artist? :/


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have a fair few lying around! I think I have a mix of both of them as well. Your free to have them and whatever else I collect by then :2thumb: I can bring them over for frog day?
> I will have a clear out and see how many of the lined ones I have and will let you know


Ahh yes please! Thank you!  Yeah bring them on Frog Day if you can, please, speaking of which, you're gonna have to get to ours suuuuuper early I'm afraid, it's going to take us probably and 3.5 hours to get there and we want to get there as early as poss so we don't miss out on any of the good bits, is that ok?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Ahh yes please! Thank you!  Yeah bring them on Frog Day if you can, please, speaking of which, you're gonna have to get to ours suuuuuper early I'm afraid, it's going to take us probably and 3.5 hours to get there and we want to get there as early as poss so we don't miss out on any of the good bits, is that ok?


Yup thats fine. Just let me know when and I will be there  I brought a ticket online so will get the early entry as well. What sort of time were you thinking about leaving?


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> How can you compare a film to a god awful pop artist? :/


I didn't compare a film to a god awful pop artist. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I merely pointed out that you feel the film is fairly decent, which is unlike anything by Lady Gaga, that's not a comparison. :lol2:

If I was going to compare a film to Lady Gaga, it would have to be Monsters. Both are over hyped, over rated and ruddy awful.:2thumb:

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Dibs on any decent Neoregelia Hybrids there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> I didn't compare a film to a god awful pop artist. :Na_Na_Na_Na: I merely pointed out that you feel the film is fairly decent, which is unlike anything by Lady Gaga, that's not a comparison. :lol2:
> 
> If I was going to compare a film to Lady Gaga, it would have to be Monsters. Both are over hyped, over rated and ruddy awful.:2thumb:
> 
> Ade


Hang on old man - I never put them up for comparison in the first place!

Lady Gaga has the voice of a female cat giving birth.

BTW - You realise we're gonna have to get to the frog show at a ridiculously early hour right?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yup thats fine. Just let me know when and I will be there  I brought a ticket online so will get the early entry as well. What sort of time were you thinking about leaving?


Marvellous. Yeah we need to get our tickets too. I'm not sure exactly what time we want to leave, I can't imagine any later than 7am (urgh!) I'll ask Matt and get back to you.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

With the early entry I think we can get in at 9:30. So with my driving I think we can get there in 3 hours, might stop for 5 mins or so, so dont want to leave any later than 6:30 really. Skip as much as the queue's as possible. Would rather leave at 6 if possible.


----------



## andaroo

I would leave earlier than that the M6 is killer there's ALWAYS queues!

I'd leave at 5am just to be safe. It's better to wait around than to be late and miss everything right?


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> With the early entry I think we can get in at 9:30. So with my driving I think we can get there in 3 hours, might stop for 5 mins or so, so dont want to leave any later than 6:30 really. Skip as much as the queue's as possible. Would rather leave at 6 if possible.


I am dreading to think when I have to get up!


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Hang on old man - I never put them up for comparison in the first place!
> 
> Lady Gaga has the voice of a female cat giving birth.
> 
> BTW - You realise we're gonna have to get to the frog show at a ridiculously early hour right?


You don't know what early is.  I worked with my dad when I was 16, on a 24 hour express delivery company. Used to get up for work at 3:30am. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

BTW, less of the old man you young whipper snapper! :bash::lol2:

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

3:30AM...That was well past dinner time for me for a few yrs :Na_Na_Na_Na:
9-9:30pm was getting up time and bed time was 1-3pm

Also..For those who enjoy seing midge's progress.... here's the latest pic 
(Added to the old pics for continual comparison)










Glad to see he's growing at a "decent" pace...:lol2:

I can't wait til im putting the lid ON him instead of him IN the lid...gonna be a long road ahead for that me thinks...lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> it would have to be Monsters. Both are over hyped, over rated and ruddy awful.:2thumb:


Whatever.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh and I used to get up so early I had woken up before I even went to bed.


----------



## stewie m

thinking of redoin my fbt tank


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> I would leave earlier than that the M6 is killer there's ALWAYS queues!
> 
> I'd leave at 5am just to be safe. It's better to wait around than to be late and miss everything right?


Im leaving 2 oclock saturday afternoon, give me time to set up :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Back from the vets with Willow, all is good! She's got an egg stuck about 8 inches up from her vent, so we took her down and the vet has put some lubricant up her bits to help the egg pass, and they gave her a shot of oxytocin to induce labour, so hopefully in the next day or so she should lay it  If she doesn't then we need to take her back in a few days and they'll sedate her and stick a needle up her and deflate the egg, so I'm really glad that it doesn't mean they need to cut her open or anything. Such a relief!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Back from the vets with Willow, all is good! She's got an egg stuck about 8 inches up from her vent, so we took her down and the vet has put some lubricant up her bits to help the egg pass, and they gave her a shot of oxytocin to induce labour, so hopefully in the next day or so she should lay it  If she doesn't then we need to take her back in a few days and they'll sedate her and stick a needle up her and deflate the egg, so I'm really glad that it doesn't mean they need to cut her open or anything. Such a relief!


 
Glad to hear it went ok : victory:
How many eggs did you get in total?

I have just seen the most horrific thing in Lizard, a silkback beardy, it looks like its been peeled!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Glad to hear it went ok : victory:
> How many eggs did you get in total?
> 
> I have just seen the most horrific thing in Lizard, a silkback beardy, it looks like its been peeled!


I don't actually know to be honest, there's so many of them I can't actually count them all :lol2: there are some hidden underneath others and in the middle of the clump, I've counted either 22 or 24 just on the outside, so I'm guessing there's probably about 28 all together, I'll find out for sure when they all hatch!
You've just reminded me that I need to look at those threads in 18+ you and Anthony were talking about earlier, I love being nosey!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I don't actually know to be honest, there's so many of them I can't actually count them all :lol2: there are some hidden underneath others and in the middle of the clump, I've counted either 22 or 24 just on the outside, so I'm guessing there's probably about 28 all together, I'll find out for sure when they all hatch!
> You've just reminded me that I need to look at those threads in 18+ you and Anthony were talking about earlier, I love being nosey!


I was hoping that had been forgotten about:whistling2:

Glad snakeys on the road to being sorted:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I was hoping that had been forgotten about:whistling2:
> 
> Glad snakeys on the road to being sorted:2thumb:


Thank you! 

I think I can guess who the person is in 18+ that you were talking about, but I'm not sure. If it is who I think it is, then they're a tit.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I can guess who the person is in 18+ that you were talking about, but I'm not sure. If it is who I think it is, then they're a tit.


Yup - A definite drama queen - always a crisis thread from her it seems. She was promptly removed from my FB friends list.


----------



## RhianB87

TELL ME!!!!!!:devil: I havent paid that much attention to it so still dont know


----------



## detail3r

It's pretty easy surely? Lets put it this way, her and her violent husband want to move over to Ireland but her parents forbid it


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> It's pretty easy surely? Lets put it this way, her and her violent husband want to move over to Ireland but her parents forbid it


Now I know. I have been to distracted again by reading the porn thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Now I know. I have been to distracted again by reading the porn thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Which one? Theres a selection there atm:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Which one? Theres a selection there atm:lol2:


 
Still the one about the person who caught her bf watching porn so she moved out!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Still the one about the person who caught her bf watching porn so she moved out!


See that's where you threw me - it's 'pron'

Oh and have you SEEN them two? There's a snap or two in the picture thread in offtopic

*Shudder*


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> See that's where you threw me - it's 'pron'
> 
> Oh and have you SEEN them two? There's a snap or two in the picture thread in offtopic
> 
> *Shudder*


Haha no I haven't I must go look. 

Apparent she had a thread a few days before that she wanted to be a glamour model... but wont let her bf watch pron


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Haha no I haven't I must go look.
> 
> Apparent she had a thread a few days before that she wanted to be a *glamour model*... but wont let her bf watch pron


That part made me :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

i've never gotten round to joining 18+. 

Bl:censor:dy, bl:censor:dy Orange has gone wrong- I can't get online at home at all at the mo! It's a new dongle, too.:devil:


----------



## detail3r

Thinking of putting the vivs on a rack made of 2 x 4, meaning I can slot 2 24 x 18 x 18 cubes under the exo (and scrapping the vert).

On a sidenote - Hangover Part II looks pretty decent!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> i've never gotten round to joining 18+.
> 
> Bl:censor:dy, bl:censor:dy Orange has gone wrong- I can't get online at home at all at the mo! It's a new dongle, too.:devil:


It's only worth joining if you love to judge people, if you're a pervert or if you're an attention seeker :lol2: I rarely post in there but I love reading the threads about how terrible people's lives are, and you know it's gonna be good if it's been locked!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a sandwich but there's no bread


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> It's only worth joining if you love to judge people, if you're a pervert or if you're an attention seeker :lol2: I rarely post in there but I love reading the threads about how terrible people's lives are, and you know it's gonna be good if it's been locked!!


I am glad I am not the only one that likes going through the locked thread to see what happened :Na_Na_Na_Na: It annoys me when I read through it and its something boring like the OP wanted to close it


----------



## detail3r

I've just spent over an hour going back through a single thread on 18+, damn I need a life.


----------



## detail3r

This is how bored I am - A 'friend' on FB is a prolific updater - I've just totted up how many status updates he's made in a week .........

114! (and there will be another 10 or so before the day ends *sigh*)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm pretty bad, sometimes 5 a day. I have lots to say :/

WHERE IS MY CAMERA!?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm pretty bad, sometimes 5 a day. I have lots to say :/
> 
> WHERE IS MY CAMERA!?


24 times, in one day - now thats bad.


----------



## manda88

That is an obscene amount of statuses, I change mine about 3 or 4 times a week, if that! Please do a screen shot of all his statuses, I'm intrigued as to how someone can actually have that much to say in one day!!

I'm absolutely dying to find out whether Andy gets to take his red eyes to Canada!!


----------



## stewie m

i dont use facebook that much really 

_detail3r i got your request _


----------



## detail3r

Manda - About the same for me, sometimes less. Print screening only shows 3 status updates 

Stewie - Nice one: victory:

*Edit - This is from sunday (excuse the phone snap - Print Screen wasn't playing ball). Notice the time :


----------



## andaroo

my frogs are in the skies!!! :')


----------



## andaroo

here's my frogs cargo box :lol2:










It took me an hour to package them! They were all fine going in the tubs apart from the red eyes! They were FREAKING out jumping out and away whenever i put them in! I had to get the 2 males into one tub it was a pure misson cos they would always jump out after i put them in, but i managed it thankfully! 

The guy said they were croakin at the customs office :lol2: and they were all like WTF?! hahahaha lets hope they have a safe landing :flrt:!

I have cleared all frog tanks and equipment out of my room and it looks normal again!! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> here's my frogs cargo box :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> It took me an hour to package them! They were all fine going in the tubs apart from the red eyes! They were FREAKING out jumping out and away whenever i put them in! I had to get the 2 males into one tub it was a pure misson cos they would always jump out after i put them in, but i managed it thankfully!
> 
> The guy said they were croakin at the customs office :lol2: and they were all like WTF?! hahahaha lets hope they have a safe landing :flrt:!
> 
> I have cleared all frog tanks and equipment out of my room and it looks normal again!! :lol2:


Your female whites is huge in comparison to the others! 

Hope they have a safe journey, who will be meeting them at the other end?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aww! So glad they got past customs etc!


----------



## andaroo

FallenAngel said:


> Your female whites is huge in comparison to the others!
> 
> Hope they have a safe journey, who will be meeting them at the other end?


Fish is a big gurl :flrt:

one of my relatives is picking them up i have all the tanks set up since xmas at their house


----------



## manda88

I f***ing love that photo!! Fish is HUGE!! The little Ulugurus are much bigger and fatter than I thought they'd be :flrt: I'm so pleased they're all going with you


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> Fish is a big gurl :flrt:
> 
> one of my relatives is picking them up i have all the tanks set up since xmas at their house


Thats good, at least they can go straight into tank once they reach the other side.

When do you move over there?


----------



## andaroo

I leave friday!

Just sold all my tanks and equipment the guy just left with them all now, i'm officially frog free :lol2:

The cash paid for my flight with a bit to spare


----------



## detail3r

andaroo said:


> I leave friday!
> 
> Just sold all my tanks and equipment the guy just left with them all now, i'm officially frog free :lol2:
> 
> The cash paid for my flight with a bit to spare


Nice one! Whats the plan? Got a job secured over there? Moving with parents etc? Hope it all works out for you mate.


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> This is how bored I am - A 'friend' on FB is a prolific updater - I've just totted up how many status updates he's made in a week .........
> 
> 114! (and there will be another 10 or so before the day ends *sigh*)


It wasn't me! I rarely put anything on my status at all. lol

Ade


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> here's my frogs cargo box :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> It took me an hour to package them! They were all fine going in the tubs apart from the red eyes! They were FREAKING out jumping out and away whenever i put them in! I had to get the 2 males into one tub it was a pure misson cos they would always jump out after i put them in, but i managed it thankfully!
> 
> The guy said they were croakin at the customs office :lol2: and they were all like WTF?! hahahaha lets hope they have a safe landing :flrt:!
> 
> I have cleared all frog tanks and equipment out of my room and it looks normal again!! :lol2:


Nice one Andy glad it all worked out in the end, i did think it would mind amphibians are being sent around the world by plane on a daily basis.
Bet you cant wait to get out there now and see them : victory:


----------



## andaroo

After being in a box for 21 long hours all the frogs made it to canada alive!
Can't believe it!


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> After being in a box for 21 long hours all the frogs made it to canada alive!
> Can't believe it!


 
Thats great news! :no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Nice!


----------



## sambridge15

moving out with friends in a month wooooo :2thumb: got such a good deal 4 bedroom house all double rooms for 800pcm


----------



## manda88

sambridge15 said:


> moving out with friends in a month wooooo :2thumb: got such a good deal 4 bedroom house all double rooms for 800pcm


Is that each or between you? If that's between you, then I wish prices were like that around here!! We pay £685 a month for a 1 bedroom flat!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *It's only worth joining if you love to judge people, if you're a pervert or if you're an attention seeker* :lol2: I rarely post in there but I love reading the threads about how terrible people's lives are, and you know it's gonna be good if it's been locked!!


That's all my bases covered then...:whistling2:

@Anderoo: Glad your frogs got there safely! Roughly how much did it cost to send them?


----------



## andaroo

Ron Magpie said:


> That's all my bases covered then...:whistling2:
> 
> @Anderoo: Glad your frogs got there safely! Roughly how much did it cost to send them?


It was £790 exactly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Is that each or between you? If that's between you, then I wish prices were like that around here!! We pay £685 a month for a 1 bedroom flat!


£900 for a one bed.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> £900 for a one bed.


That must be cos you're so close to London though, surely? That's obscene.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That must be cos you're so close to London though, surely? That's obscene.


Yep, you won't find anything half decent for under £800 here, a studio maybe.

I'm kinda glad we're moving back in with the folks, should be able to save loads, even if I'm not working/working part time.


----------



## detail3r

Makes me appreciate paying £445 per month mortgage payments!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Makes me appreciate paying £445 per month mortgage payments!


*WAN**R!*

There's no way I can ever get a mortgage.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> *WAN**R!*
> 
> There's no way I can ever get a mortgage.


Im just trying to get a deposit for a mortgage together now, and it all depends what raise I get at work next month.

There are finally mortgages out there that only want 10% of the property value:gasp:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> *WAN**R!*
> 
> There's no way I can ever get a mortgage.


Harsh! Thats only fixed for the next 18 months (3 years in total)



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Im just trying to get a deposit for a mortgage together now, and it all depends what raise I get at work next month.
> 
> There are finally mortgages out there that only want 10% of the property value:gasp:


Fair play to you

I managed a 25% deposit BUT still as a first time buyer you won't get the best rates out there, I found they were normally about 1 - 1.5% over a standard re-mortgage for current homeowners.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

10% is just about manageable bute haven't started saving yet. When we move back to C's parents, assuming I'm not working, we can save £10k a year. So in 2 years we might have one ready. But then if I'm not working we won't be able to get a big enough mortgage......


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Im just trying to get a deposit for a mortgage together now, and it all depends what raise I get at work next month.
> 
> There are finally mortgages out there that only want 10% of the property value:gasp:


Still means £20k for a £200k house  I think we're just going to have to stick it out with rent to buy and hope we manage to apply for a place before anyone else does.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Still means £20k for a £200k house  I think we're just going to have to stick it out with rent to buy and hope we manage to apply for a place before anyone else does.


How much do you have saved?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> 10% is just about manageable bute haven't started saving yet. When we move back to C's parents, assuming I'm not working, we can save £10k a year. So in 2 years we might have one ready. But then if I'm not working we won't be able to get a big enough mortgage......


Not unless she's on a very respectable wage. My friend managed a 10% deposit but had all sorts of trouble getting a bank to give him a mortgage - and thats when he was on 43k (which I presume isn't a particularly high wage in or near London, but 'oop norf' its a good wage)



manda88 said:


> Still means £20k for a £200k house  I think we're just going to have to stick it out with rent to buy and hope we manage to apply for a place before anyone else does.


Ouch - what size house is that for?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> How much do you have saved?


Not very much! I did have about a grand a few weeks ago, but I had to use some of it for Matt's bday present and the day out, and have had to dip into it to pay for petrol and bits, so I've got just under £700 left, but now that birthdays and things are out the way I can get back to doing some hardcore saving, plus the fact that selling the hatchlings will make me a little bit of money too so that'll help.



detail3r said:


> Ouch - what size house is that for?


Well our 1 bed flat is worth about £180k I think, but house-wise you can get a 2 or 3 bed place with £200-£230k.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Well our 1 bed flat is worth about £180k I think, but house-wise you can get a 2 or 3 bed place with £200-£230k.


Blimey! I have a 2 bed semi detached in a nice area with a huge garden and decent driveway, and paid £107k for that with fixtures and fittings left in place! 230k will get a rather nice 4 bedroom detached house around here.

Regarding savings, its depressing seeing it go from 20k+ down to £900 as mine did by the time i'd paid the depost and all the fees. Only got 2.5k even now


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Blimey! I have a 2 bed semi detached in a nice area with a huge garden and decent driveway, and paid £107k for that with fixtures and fittings left in place! 230k will get a rather nice 4 bedroom detached house around here.
> 
> Regarding savings, its depressing seeing it go from 20k+ down to £900 as mine did by the time i'd paid the depost and all the fees. Only got 2.5k even now


The differences in prices from north to south is mental, isn't it. I think it was Matt's sister's friend that bought herself a house in Newcastle for absolute peanuts, I can't remember how much it was exactly but it was DIRT cheap. It was like £80k for a 3 bed place or something stupid. You can get huge houses in Wiltshire for really cheap too, it's about an hour away from us.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> The differences in prices from north to south is mental, isn't it. I think it was Matt's sister's friend that bought herself a house in Newcastle for absolute peanuts, I can't remember how much it was exactly but it was DIRT cheap. It was like £80k for a 3 bed place or something stupid. You can get huge houses in Wiltshire for really cheap too, it's about an hour away from us.


Its crazy the way property prices increased way above the increases in wages (although both seem to have stalled atm) - My mum and dad paid £37k for their 4 bed detached house back in 1985 - but then the mortgage rate was 15%:gasp:

So are you planning on staying in the same area if you buy? Or move further away to get more for your money?

Also on a side note - How the HELL have you managed to fit all your animals into a 1 bed flat?! I'm running out of space in my house as it is!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My mum's house is a 3 bed terraced and was valued at 300k. It's tiny.

Don't get me started on boom/bust economics.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> My mum's house is a 3 bed terraced and was valued at 300k. It's tiny.
> 
> Don't get me started on boom/bust economics.


Bloody hell! 

It's just a cycle and the government / banks / society won't learn from it!

Just remembered actually, my ex fiancees parents owned a 3 bed semi detached house in a rather desirable area - and paid £2500 for it (unsure what year)!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to to live on a boat.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm going to to live on a boat.


Funny you mention that. My dad wants to sell their house to buy a widebeam barge.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Funny you mention that. My dad wants to sell their house to buy a widebeam barge.


Me too! A nice dutch one.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Me too! A nice dutch one.


They're the ones! Not cheap though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> They're the ones! Not cheap though!


I know, plus you have to pay insurance, mooring, bills, licences etc etc....


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I know, plus you have to pay insurance, mooring, bills, licences etc etc....


Plus your fuel. Not only for transport but also for heating, also every couple of years they need to be pulled out of the water to have the bottom resealed or (at worst) re-skinned.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Plus your fuel. Not only for transport but also for heating, also every couple of years they need to be pulled out of the water to have the bottom resealed or (at worst) re-skinned.


Yep. Cheaper to buy but expensive to keep going.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep. Cheaper to buy but expensive to keep going.


Me and my mum have explained that fact to my dad more times then I care to mention. He just can't grasp the concept.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Me and my mum have explained that fact to my dad more times then I care to mention. He just can't grasp the concept.


:lol2:

Freezing in the winter, boiling in the summer.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Freezing in the winter, boiling in the summer.


Exactly! I guarantee he'll be fedup of it after a year living in there. Although the one we veiwed the other day was like a really sleek bachelors pad, impressed me.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Some of them are nicer than houses. But then they're priced more than houses!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Some of them are nicer than houses. But then they're priced more than houses!


This one was at the 'bargain' price of £89,950:lol2:

Now cruisers (which is what my dad would love but has been told a resolute no) - THEY are pricey, up to and over £500k.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> This one was at the 'bargain' price of £89,950:lol2:
> 
> Now cruisers (which is what my dad would love but has been told a resolute no) - THEY are pricey, up to and over £500k.


89k is pretty good for a dutch/replica dutch.

I'd love a boat, ANY boat. Even though the hulls freak me out.


----------



## detail3r

I'd like one; I just couldn't call one home!


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Its crazy the way property prices increased way above the increases in wages (although both seem to have stalled atm) - My mum and dad paid £37k for their 4 bed detached house back in 1985 - but then the mortgage rate was 15%:gasp:
> 
> So are you planning on staying in the same area if you buy? Or move further away to get more for your money?
> 
> Also on a side note - How the HELL have you managed to fit all your animals into a 1 bed flat?! I'm running out of space in my house as it is!


Hahaha oh we've managed! We always somehow manage to find room for more too! I'll take a pic of our front room when I get home and post it later so you can see. Only Diglett and the special whites are in the bedroom, everything else is in the lounge!
We're planning on staying in the same area, we don't really have the choice to move any further away than a few miles with the way petrol costs are soaring, and I don't think we've ever thought about moving to somewhere else entirely.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Hahaha oh we've managed! We always somehow manage to find room for more too! I'll take a pic of our front room when I get home and post it later so you can see. Only Diglett and the special whites are in the bedroom, everything else is in the lounge!
> We're planning on staying in the same area, we don't really have the choice to move any further away than a few miles with the way petrol costs are soaring, and I don't think we've ever thought about moving to somewhere else entirely.


Is it the Tardis or something?:whistling2:

I agree re: petrol costs - 33 mile round trip every day for me and its starting to hurt the wallet now.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Is it the Tardis or something?:whistling2:
> 
> I agree re: petrol costs - 33 mile round trip every day for me and its starting to hurt the wallet now.


Haha that'd be amazing if it was! To be fair it sounds as if our flat is absolutely packed with animals, but when you see it, it doesn't actually look that bad, or at least I don't think it does anyway! All the corns are in a converted wardrobe in the far corner, the royals on and under a coffee table in another corner, then the milks and whites are along the wall between the corns and sofa, and the darts are along the adjacent wall next to the royals!
Not sure how many miles we do a day in ours, we used to do a lot more when we'd meet for lunch every day, but now we only meet once a week when Matt's on the late shift and that has helped quite a lot, makes a tank of petrol last about 10+ days whereas before it'd last about 7 or 8. I really wish we hadn't bought a 2 litre :bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I really wish I'd saved and not spent my money on terrariums.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Haha that'd be amazing if it was! To be fair it sounds as if our flat is absolutely packed with animals, but when you see it, it doesn't actually look that bad, or at least I don't think it does anyway! All the corns are in a converted wardrobe in the far corner, the royals on and under a coffee table in another corner, then the milks and whites are along the wall between the corns and sofa, and the darts are along the adjacent wall next to the royals!
> Not sure how many miles we do a day in ours, we used to do a lot more when we'd meet for lunch every day, but now we only meet once a week when Matt's on the late shift and that has helped quite a lot, makes a tank of petrol last about 10+ days whereas before it'd last about 7 or 8. I really wish we hadn't bought a 2 litre :bash:


That doesn't sound 'too' bad to me - All the non 'phibs are in the spare room, and the frogs in the pitiful excuse for a living room, but later in the year I should make more space as I will build a rack for them, plus at least one for PDF tank.

Hindsight is a wonderful thing eh? Just to get to work and back it costs me (if I drive like a damned saint) £160 - £180 depending on how many shifts / hours I do.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I really wish I'd saved and not spent my money on terrariums.


I said that after I wrote the cup off, after spending ludicrous amounts of money on it. You ARE going to get back into 'phibs right?


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> Is that each or between you? If that's between you, then I wish prices were like that around here!! We pay £685 a month for a 1 bedroom flat!


between us :2thumb: allthough most places that size here are like 1000+


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I said that after I wrote the cup off, after spending ludicrous amounts of money on it. You ARE going to get back into 'phibs right?


I will have one large terrarium and pour everything into that. Like 8x3x3 or something. I'd prefer that to loads of small tanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie

@ Manda: try commuting by train! I just got the cheque for this years season ticket loan- nearly four grand! :devil:


A friend of mine used to live on a Dutch barge- it was *huge*, but really cold and damp in the winter.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> That doesn't sound 'too' bad to me - All the non 'phibs are in the spare room, and the frogs in the pitiful excuse for a living room, but later in the year I should make more space as I will build a rack for them, plus at least one for PDF tank.
> 
> Hindsight is a wonderful thing eh? Just to get to work and back it costs me (if I drive like a damned saint) £160 - £180 depending on how many shifts / hours I do.


Is that a week or a month? I would buy a bike and cycle to work, but there's nowhere to put it! I could walk to be fair, but I'm too damn lazy. I really should do it, cos it's only 10 minutes to walk to my work :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I will have one large terrarium and pour everything into that. Like 8x3x3 or something. I'd prefer that to loads of small tanks.


Nice! Or in other words - a room 



Ron Magpie said:


> @ Manda: try commuting by train! I just got the cheque for this years season ticket loan- nearly four grand! :devil:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine used to live on a Dutch barge- it was *huge*, but really cold and damp in the winter.


4k?!

They are a lot wider than traditional narrowbeam barges and it makes a massive difference to the feeling of space inside.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Is that a week or a month? I would buy a bike and cycle to work, but there's nowhere to put it! I could walk to be fair, but I'm too damn lazy. I really should do it, cos it's only 10 minutes to walk to my work :whistling2::lol2:


That's per month but let me tell you thats by resorting to extreme methods - slipstreaming lorries and drivingn at under 3000rpm (basically off boost) EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Nice! Or in other words - a room


Well it won't be at the parent's house so I may aswell plan THE BIG ONE.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Nice! Or in other words - a room
> 
> 
> 
> *4k?!*
> 
> They are a lot wider than traditional narrowbeam barges and it makes a massive difference to the feeling of space inside.


Yup. I need an all-zones ticket for my work, and I live about 40 miles out of London anyway.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> @ Manda: try commuting by train! I just got the cheque for this years season ticket loan- nearly four grand! :devil:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine used to live on a Dutch barge- it was *huge*, but really cold and damp in the winter.


Sweet Jesus of Nazareth!! You work in London though don't you? Such crazy amounts of money just to live, I hate it!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well it won't be at the parent's house so I may aswell plan THE BIG ONE.


Have you asked for permission for this 'viv' yet?:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Have you asked for permission for this 'viv' yet?:lol2:


Yes. When we have a house I have permission for ONE large fish tank, viv or pond.


----------



## RhianB87

Ava keeps nose rubbing the side of her RUB. :bash: I have no idea how to stop it!
I need to get her a bigger one but it wont fit until I get the FBTs into their new place so Boris moved out as well.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Yup. I need an all-zones ticket for my work, and I live about 40 miles out of London anyway.


I made the mistake of buying a 1 week 1 back in 1997 (I did 18 months of uni down there). £120 just for a frickin week! I stuck to zone 2-4 bus passes after that, and 1 day student travel cards if I had to use trains....

Ade


----------



## manda88

Poor Willow has to wait until tomorrow to be seen by the vets now, as the lady I usually see isn't in today or tomorrow! So I have to take her in to see one of the other herp guys who I've not seen before, and I probably have to leave her there


----------



## andaroo

So the frogs seemed to have settled into their new homes :flrt: they were all active last night, even the red eyes! who knew?! Thought they would be stressed for weeks after lol. The only ones that seem to be acting differently are the milk frogs! They apparently haven't moved much! Which is strange because they are usually so hyper! Their travel containers were put in their tanks and then the lids were taken off and they were left to come out by themselves. Every one did apart from one of the milks who was still sat in it over 24 hours later after first being put in :lol2: he had to be given a push! The ulu's have been croakin :flrt: cant wait to see them all again tomorrow!! Its been really weird being in my bedroom without them all and being able to sleep without any noises :lol2: I've had a small taste of life with no frogs again and I don't like it! I actually like doing water changes every day and seeing their little faces every night :lol2: sooo glad I didn't sell up, worth every penny to ship them over. More money than sense I know but oh well!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Poor Willow has to wait until tomorrow to be seen by the vets now, as the lady I usually see isn't in today or tomorrow! So I have to take her in to see one of the other herp guys who I've not seen before, and I probably have to leave her there


O no  Poor Willow. Hope it doesnt end up to serious for her.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> So the frogs seemed to have settled into their new homes :flrt: they were all active last night, even the red eyes! who knew?! Thought they would be stressed for weeks after lol. The only ones that seem to be acting differently are the milk frogs! They apparently haven't moved much! Which is strange because they are usually so hyper! Their travel containers were put in their tanks and then the lids were taken off and they were left to come out by themselves. Every one did apart from one of the milks who was still sat in it over 24 hours later after first being put in :lol2: he had to be given a push! The ulu's have been croakin :flrt: cant wait to see them all again tomorrow!! Its been really weird being in my bedroom without them all and being able to sleep without any noises :lol2: I've had a small taste of life with no frogs again and I don't like it! I actually like doing water changes every day and seeing their little faces every night :lol2: sooo glad I didn't sell up, worth every penny to ship them over. More money than sense I know but oh well!


That's great news, I'm so pleased for you  and if I were in your shoes I wouldnhave done exactly the same thing!! There's no way I'd ever be able to part with my whites :flrt:



FallenAngel said:


> O no  Poor Willow. Hope it doesnt end up to serious for her.


It should be fairly simple, all they need to do is sedate her and stick a needle up through her vent and deflate the egg, so no surgery involved thank goodness. This is what the other lady said anyway, I'm seeing a different man at the same vet today so hopefully he'll say the same, I really don't want her to have to be operated on if it's not essential, the poor girl's been through enough stress already!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

White's are calling. Kept me up all night.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> White's are calling. Kept me up all night.


mine hardly ever call when im in bad i just have one thats gone nuts all of sudden and has been splatting on the doors none stop for the last few days


----------



## manda88

If any of you guys are bored, check out damnyouautocorrect.com, it is HILARIOUS.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Boo, was supposed to be having 2 cresties delivered to me today but the courier's van broke so now I have to wait until tomorrow night


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> If any of you guys are bored, check out damnyouautocorrect.com, it is HILARIOUS.


I have spent far to much time on that site! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Why did I say is cover another shift next week - up to 53 hours again :/


----------



## RhianB87

I just had a crap myself moment! Checked on the snakes because I have put them in bigger RUB's and Ava wasnt there! I put a small log ornament in there and she has managed to fit herself in it quite nicely! Took me a few minutes of frantically pulling things apart before I found her!


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHH!!! I have been bidding on something on Ebay for the last 3 days and someone outbidded me right at the last second before I could have a chance to up it :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I just had a crap myself moment! Checked on the snakes because I have put them in bigger RUB's and Ava wasnt there! I put a small log ornament in there and she has managed to fit herself in it quite nicely! Took me a few minutes of frantically pulling things apart before I found her!


Scary- especially after last time!

My golden treefrogs were in amplexus the other day! it didn't come to anything this time, but encouraging, anyway.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Scary- especially after last time!
> 
> My golden treefrogs were in amplexus the other day! it didn't come to anything this time, but encouraging, anyway.


Lol yup.

I have just spent a small fortune in Surrey Pet Supplies, Ended up buying new vivs for all the snakes even though 2 are to tiny at the moment.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Lol yup.
> 
> I have just spent a small fortune in Surrey Pet Supplies, Ended up buying new vivs for all the snakes even though 2 are to tiny at the moment.


I need to go there soon, I'm getting a 36" viv to house a couple of leopard geckos, but I'm not getting the geckos til Kempton show so I don't need the viv quite yet! Also need to get a couple of heat mats for the hatchlings.
At least for the two smaller ones, they can live in their RUBs inside the viv :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I need to go there soon, I'm getting a 36" viv to house a couple of leopard geckos, but I'm not getting the geckos til Kempton show so I don't need the viv quite yet! Also need to get a couple of heat mats for the hatchlings.
> At least for the two smaller ones, they can live in their RUBs inside the viv :2thumb:


I will get a photo of it all when I get everyone moved in. 

Yeah the two smaller ones are sharing a viv (in rubs ) until one is big enough, which means for the time being the leo gets an upgrade!

Blimey where are you going to fit leos in at yours :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I will get a photo of it all when I get everyone moved in.
> 
> Yeah the two smaller ones are sharing a viv (in rubs ) until one is big enough, which means for the time being the leo gets an upgrade!
> 
> Blimey where are you going to fit leos in at yours :lol2:


They're going to go where the royals currently are, in the corner next to the darts, and the royals are going to go in a small but tall rack next to the corns, it's Matt's fault that we discovered the space! Basically we were going to buy Andaroo's red eyes if it'd all gone tits up at the airport, so we had to try and find space in case we got them, and Matt agreed to let me have leos if we didn't get the frogs, so here we are :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> They're going to go where the royals currently are, in the corner next to the darts, and the royals are going to go in a small but tall rack next to the corns, it's Matt's fault that we discovered the space! Basically we were going to buy Andaroo's red eyes if it'd all gone tits up at the airport, so we had to try and find space in case we got them, and Matt agreed to let me have leos if we didn't get the frogs, so here we are :lol2:


Need space for Jason Orange.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Need space for Jason Orange.


Don't worry, there's plenty of space for him, if he comes here before the rack is built then he'll go where the rack will eventually be, but then obv if the rack is built then he'll go in there : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Don't worry, there's plenty of space for him, if he comes here before the rack is built then he'll go where the rack will eventually be, but then obv if the rack is built then he'll go in there : victory:


Ok.

Just to let you know, story time is around 8am. After that he usually goes straight to sleep, if not I usually find stroking him gently on the belly works. When he wakes up he like a sip of water, so make sure he has clean evian in his bowl. On fridays he likes to take an evening stroll, this is always followed by a meditation session. Yoga is on wednesdays at 5pm. Oh, and make sure you fluff his pillows before bed or he gets crabby.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok.
> 
> Just to let you know, story time is around 8am. After that he usually goes straight to sleep, if not I usually find stroking him gently on the belly works. When he wakes up he like a sip of water, so make sure he has clean evian in his bowl. On fridays he likes to take an evening stroll, this is always followed by a meditation session. Yoga is on wednesdays at 5pm. Oh, and make sure you fluff his pillows before bed or he gets crabby.


I'm going to put him in with Dino.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Blimin 'eck don't use emasmad as a courier! If you've been following the saga on facebook, you will know why :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Blimin 'eck don't use emasmad as a courier! If you've been following the saga on facebook, you will know why :lol2:


Wasnt she the one there was a huge issue a few weeks ago on here about? It might be completely the wrong person though



*edit* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/684086-end-my-rope-what-would.html Just found it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Wasnt she the one there was a huge issue a few weeks ago on here about? It might be completely the wrong person though
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/684086-end-my-rope-what-would.html Just found it.


I didn't see that before I booked, but yes looks like it was her! useless woman. My tortoises could of walked to London by now :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey Morgan, I get paid on Tuesday so I can come and get Jason anyday from then. Let me know when is best for you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Hey Morgan, I get paid on Tuesday so I can come and get Jason anyday from then. Let me know when is best for you.


Do you want to wait until the weekend or collect in the week? Traffic will be crap weeknights coming from where you are.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you want to wait until the weekend or collect in the week? Traffic will be crap weeknights coming from where you are.


yeah I was thinking the same, shall we go for the weekend then. I think I might be working Saturday but could cone after I finish. Whichever day is best for you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> yeah I was thinking the same, shall we go for the weekend then. I think I might be working Saturday but could cone after I finish. Whichever day is best for you.


I'll be in all weekend. Find out if you're working then decide, either day is fine.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'll make his last feed today. I may cry.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll make his last feed today. I may cry.


I'm going to feel bad taking him. At least you know I will look after him and I will keep you updated. Have you had any luck selling the whites or are you keeping them?


----------



## RhianB87

My new vivs : victory:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

That looks really cool. I like viv stacks. They are big aren't they.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That looks really cool. I like viv stacks. They are big aren't they.


Thanks, Yeah they are 36inches long or there abouts


----------



## jme2049

I just got beat the crap out of:blush:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

jme2049 said:


> I just got beat the crap out of:blush:


Oh dear, what did you do?


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> I just got beat the crap out of:blush:


Physically, or in a game????:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

This is quite an interesting read

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/697847-need-help-fast.html

Why have so many animals if you cant afford to take them to the vet or be willing to do whatever it takes to get them treatment


----------



## jme2049

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oh dear, what did you do?





Ron Magpie said:


> Physically, or in a game????:gasp:


Lol I was being a bit dramatic tbh. I just got punched in the face a few times by some local hoodlums up the pub. One of them beat my brother up in the toilet so I had a go at this guy then about 12 of them went for us. We had to leave through the fire exit:lol2:
I hate it round here


----------



## Ron Magpie

jme2049 said:


> Lol I was being a bit dramatic tbh. I just got punched in the face a few times by some local hoodlums up the pub. One of them beat my brother up in the toilet so I had a go at this guy then about 12 of them went for us. We had to leave through the fire exit:lol2:
> I hate it round here


S:censor:t, that's rubbish. Did you report it?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> This is quite an interesting read
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/697847-need-help-fast.html
> 
> Why have so many animals if you cant afford to take them to the vet or be willing to do whatever it takes to get them treatment


 poor bunny, I hate reading stuff like this.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> poor bunny, I hate reading stuff like this.


 
It was so stupid! Any animal if its that bad you would get it to the vets, anyway anyhow! :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just had bats wizzing round my head in the garden- cool, or wot? :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

My body is dead. Replaced 13 of the 17 panels of fencing so far - having to break up the old concrete in each hole / remove posts first. The annoying this is that there is a 14 foot gap that won't be finished until tomorrow and this backs onto a park where a group of delinquent 'youths' are currently messing about with a knife *sigh*.


----------



## andaroo

hey guys! I went to a reptile expo today my first one! It was great! I got another female red eyed tree frog! She is a bit smaller than the one i have now but definitely female cos she is a fatty! The guy said she was CB and about 7 months old, but i'm not sure if he was lying or not cos she is almost fully grown. I will have her in quarantine anyway for 12 weeks then put her in with the others if no problems arise. :flrt:
They had loooooads of darts but I have no tanks set up so I couldnt get any. They had hylomatis lemur too for $150 each which is about 95 pounds (theres no pound sign on this keyboard!) I was sooo tempted but it was a teeny baby and I cba feeding it tiny crickets! I got a box of 1000 crickets and 20 hornworms they are bright blue!
All my other froggies are doing really well considering the stress they were put under!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> hey guys! I went to a reptile expo today my first one! It was great! I got another female red eyed tree frog! She is a bit smaller than the one i have now but definitely female cos she is a fatty! The guy said she was CB and about 7 months old, but i'm not sure if he was lying or not cos she is almost fully grown. I will have her in quarantine anyway for 12 weeks then put her in with the others if no problems arise. :flrt:
> They had loooooads of darts but I have no tanks set up so I couldnt get any. They had hylomatis lemur too for $150 each which is about 95 pounds (theres no pound sign on this keyboard!) I was sooo tempted but it was a teeny baby and I cba feeding it tiny crickets! I got a box of 1000 crickets and 20 hornworms they are bright blue!
> All my other froggies are doing really well considering the stress they were put under!



Thats good th hear that they are all doing well. Haha, you have only been out there a day and already bought more frogs. Nice one. Hylomantis Lemur are amazing but yeah I dont blame you for not getting it. 

Good luck with the new Red Eye:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

*Well it's official.*
*I've captive bred my first frog !!!! :2thumb:*

Called the little scamp Lucky, on account of the fact that had I not noticed him when I was doing a suction clean of their tub yesterday, I wouldn't have added a floating island and dropped the water level etc. so it may well have drowned.

Must admit I was shocked, as over 80% of the tads haven't even got leg buds yet and the rest have just got or are just starting to grow their back legs, so no way did I expect one to be pretty much fully formed and ready for land !!!!!

I'll post a pic later


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Andaroo, this is RFUK. Get out foreigner!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Andaroo, this is RFUK. Get out foreigner!


Haha, very true. Works boring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> My body is dead. Replaced 13 of the 17 panels of fencing so far - having to break up the old concrete in each hole / remove posts first. The annoying this is that there is a 14 foot gap that won't be finished until tomorrow and this backs onto a park where a group of delinquent 'youths' are currently messing about with a knife *sigh*.


Our fencing was easier to do (safety fence to keep the kids out of the pond end of the garden, B&Q Cottage Trelis if anybody is curious), dug the holes with a manual auger. : victory: Postcrete for the gate posts and 2 of the fence posts (ended up with a huge hole, so the postcrete went in to offset this).

As to 'youths', it's surprising how well behaved they become when they see a cctv camera pointing at them.... Ok they give you grief about them for a few months (they HATE been filmed, they really do) but they stop stealing things from your garden, throwing rocks at your windows etc when they know the local police can ID them. :war:

Ade


----------



## andaroo

Fumin the big fat female red eye turned out to be a boy! Its been croaking! I swear this has happened to me 3 times now!! Why cant i find a female?!? He is very big for a boy bigger than my other 2!


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHH!!!!!!!!!! After sealing and leaving the FBT tank for several days to set I just trying putting some water in it and it still leaks through the divider! This is really doing my head in now :bash:

Whats an easy way to divide water and land without having to use any form of sealant?


----------



## Wolfenrook

A false bottom, with the land side on the false bottom OVER the water? Or just a big pile of leca/gravel under the land.

Ade


----------



## manda88

Yay Willow has finally passed her last egg  it looked so pathetic in her tub, poor little thing, it just looked like a white empty plastic bag, at least it's out now and all the worry is over!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Yay Willow has finally passed her last egg  it looked so pathetic in her tub, poor little thing, it just looked like a white empty plastic bag, at least it's out now and all the worry is over!


AND, don't forget Dino finally ate yesterday. I think it's the first time all my pythons have eaten in 1 week.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> AND, don't forget Dino finally ate yesterday. I think it's the first time all my pythons have eaten in 1 week.


Yes, yes, yes, and Twix did the most ginormous poo I've ever seen.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You'll be having sex on here soon enough.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yay Willow has finally passed her last egg  it looked so pathetic in her tub, poor little thing, it just looked like a white empty plastic bag, at least it's out now and all the worry is over!


 
Woo!! Thats good! Glad to hear that she didnt have to have an op as well. 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> AND, don't forget Dino finally ate yesterday. I think it's the first time all my pythons have eaten in 1 week.


 
When did he last eat


I have some co-ordinated shedding going on, Marcus is due to shed any day now, Ava has just started to get cloudy eyes.So I am just waiting for Eve to decide she wants to shed as well :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Woo!! Thats good! Glad to hear that she didnt have to have an op as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did he last eat
> 
> 
> I have some co-ordinated shedding going on, Marcus is due to shed any day now, Ava has just started to get cloudy eyes.So I am just waiting for Eve to decide she wants to shed as well :2thumb:


Yeah yesterday 3 of 4 pythons were in Shed. Twix shed last night, next will be Akira and then Neo.

And he last ate in March.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You'll be having sex on here soon enough.


We'll be having sex with you on Saturday.



FallenAngel said:


> Woo!! Thats good! Glad to hear that she didnt have to have an op as well.


Me too, I would have hated to put her through that, she's much happier now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> We'll be having sex with you on Saturday.


Visit cancelled.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Visit cancelled.


It's OK Morgan, I will make sure she doesn't jump you.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It's OK Morgan, I will make sure she doesn't jump you.


 Who's going to make sure *you* don't? :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm genuinely concerned.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Mate's kid was round the other day, he's only 18 months. LOVED the frogs!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hmmm...Just looking on my locals FB page to see when they get deliveries in (Need some pinhead crix for my baby fwogs)... anyway someone asked if he should go up a size on mice for his corn as it ate its fuzz very quick, and one of the co-owners said the snake should take 20-30 mins to eat its meal. WTF, srsly ?
Our two get a fuzz and a pink and it only takes about a 1-2 mins to get the fuzz down.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Hmmm...Just looking on my locals FB page to see when they get deliveries in (Need some pinhead crix for my baby fwogs)... anyway someone asked if he should go up a size on mice for his corn as it ate its fuzz very quick, and one of the co-owners said the snake should take 20-30 mins to eat its meal. WTF, srsly ?
> Our two get a fuzz and a pink and it only takes about a 1-2 mins to get the fuzz down.


 Yeah, Blue seems to practically inhale large mice- I'm seriously thinking about starting him on rat pups.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah about 2 mins here.


----------



## RhianB87

It varies between my lot.

King- barely touches the sides
Milk-5 minutes
Royal - 20-40 minutes depending if he wants to just chew a random part of it or eat it backside first :bash:

Also, 
I have finally finished the FBT tank and added the water, how long should I wait before adding the frogs. They are having their first meeting now as I think the babies are finally big enough


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Hmmm...Just looking on my locals FB page to see when they get deliveries in (Need some pinhead crix for my baby fwogs)... anyway someone asked if he should go up a size on mice for his corn as it ate its fuzz very quick, and one of the co-owners said the snake should take 20-30 mins to eat its meal. WTF, srsly ?
> Our two get a fuzz and a pink and it only takes about a 1-2 mins to get the fuzz down.


Get yourself some hopper mice, they're the size between fuzzies and small mice (or at least they're meant to be!)



Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, Blue seems to practically inhale large mice- I'm seriously thinking about starting him on rat pups.


He'll probably stick his nose up at pups, small weaners would probably be better, I'm an expert don't you know :whistling2::lol2:

All of my corns are on hoppers or bigger now, Kimiko isn't even a year old yet and already weighs 140g, she's on small mice but could probably do with moving onto mediums soon. My smallest is 40-50g and on hoppers  Will need to load up on tiny weeny pinkies soon for the arrival of many babies :flrt: Oh and they all usually take between 2-10 minutes to eat, depending on how big a mouse I'm feeding them, like there was a time that I had to give Duende a small mouse, and his poor little head was stretched to maximum capacity pretty much, his little eyes were bulging but he wasn't giving up!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

J-0 is on mediums, although these ones aren't much bigger than smalls.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> J-0 is on mediums, although these ones aren't much bigger than smalls.


That's cool, I can give them to Kimiko and Kumara, I hope they can all fit in our freezer!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> That's cool, I can give them to Kimiko and Kumara, I hope they can all fit in our freezer!!


The bag isn't too large, like a4 size.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> The bag isn't too large, like a4 size.


Our freezer is about A4 sized :lol2: it's one of those tiny 'I'm hiding in the top of your fridge' freezers that you can barely fit anything other than a pack of chips and a few dead rats in. I'm sure we'll get them all in!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Maddie was 32g and Diablo was 38g when we last weighed em a month ago.
They're both about 2ft long and 9 months old now.
Sounds like you're feeding your lot super mice or summit Manda  :lol2:

We only got todays feed left so we'll go have a look and either up their size to smalls or go for 2 fuzzies a feed.

Midge, the common toad, seems to be growing before my eyes...he's looking great...My male cane has been calling a bit the past few nights (I assume its him anyway) and my female chubby is looking very fat (Hope they aint up for breeding)

We're goin on hols in 6 weeks or so, and my normal lot will be fine, with some pre-holiday bulking, but depending on how many of these common frogs pop, I may have to release them ALL (Which I didnt wanna do tbh)
Only got one who's morphed so far, but I spotted another 2 today that have all their legs so they won't be long.
I dunno...just have to wait n see how it pans out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Our freezer is about A4 sized :lol2: it's one of those tiny 'I'm hiding in the top of your fridge' freezers that you can barely fit anything other than a pack of chips and a few dead rats in. I'm sure we'll get them all in!


Well maybe if you didn't spend so much money on snakes......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well maybe if you didn't spend so much money on snakes......:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Maybe you shouldn't have tempted me with jason haha.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have tempted me with jason haha.


Too late now I made fancy directions!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Too late now I made fancy directions!


Don't worry I am not going to back out. Yeah, they were very nice fancy directions. If I get lost its not down to your directions.:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You'll need them. EVERYONE gets lost.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> You'll need them. EVERYONE gets lost.


I'm not everyone. I am amazing and never get lost.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'm not everyone. I am amazing and never get lost.


Fiver you get lost.


----------



## manda88

Was the site being ridiculously slow and stupid for anyone else last night as well? Everytime I clicked on a page, it'd come up with 'Internet Explorer cannot display the web page' but then if I clicked again it'd do it, albeit very slowly, and it would come up with red crosses instead of the emoticons and online/offline indicators next to people's usernames.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No. Just you.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No. Just you.


Probably, my laptop is cack.

Have you actually taken any photos with your new camera yet? I'm not impressed that you haven't been showing it off.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Probably, my laptop is cack.
> 
> Have you actually taken any photos with your new camera yet? I'm not impressed that you haven't been showing it off.


I suck with it. Want to help me out a little on Sat?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I suck with it. Want to help me out a little on Sat?


Sure. I cheat with mine, so I'll teach you my cheaty ways.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Sure. I cheat with mine, so I'll teach you my cheaty ways.


Do you use auto?

I took a few ok macro shots outside, and I like playing with the ISO, but it's so hard to take shots without blurring them.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you use auto?
> 
> I took a few ok macro shots outside, and I like playing with the ISO, but it's so hard to take shots without blurring them.


When I'm doing close up shots of the frogs and snakes, I put it on A and then press the button for the flash to come up, cos the flash doesn't work automatically when it's on A. If I'm outside doing close up shots of plants or something, then I'll have it on the non flash setting most of the time, or on Auto, but I rarely use Auto tbh. If I'm taking pics of normal stuff, like scenery, then I'll have it on the mountain setting, not sure what difference it makes really but I find Auto gets annoying cos the flash keeps popping up and making the pics crap, but say I'm taking a pic of a pony in a field, I'll have it on the little running man setting, or maybe on Auto depending on how close I am to it. I never ever use P or M because I have no idea what they do :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> When I'm doing close up shots of the frogs and snakes, I put it on A and then press the button for the flash to come up, cos the flash doesn't work automatically when it's on A. If I'm outside doing close up shots of plants or something, then I'll have it on the non flash setting most of the time, or on Auto, but I rarely use Auto tbh. If I'm taking pics of normal stuff, like scenery, then I'll have it on the mountain setting, not sure what difference it makes really but I find Auto gets annoying cos the flash keeps popping up and making the pics crap, but say I'm taking a pic of a pony in a field, I'll have it on the little running man setting, or maybe on Auto depending on how close I am to it. I never ever use P or M because I have no idea what they do :lol2:


Yeah just show me on Sat :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah just show me on Sat :lol2:


Will do, you've still got your whites haven't you? They'll be the easiest to get pics of, and Jason of course. The leucs and azzies will probably hide, ours are fine if it's just us but as soon as they see the camera they're like RUUUUN!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Will do, you've still got your whites haven't you? They'll be the easiest to get pics of, and Jason of course. The leucs and azzies will probably hide, ours are fine if it's just us but as soon as they see the camera they're like RUUUUN!


Yeah I do, I could just take snaps of the viv aswell. I need to clean up that viv you're buying!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I do, I could just take snaps of the viv aswell. I need to clean up that viv you're buying!


Do you want me to bring my camera so I can show you or do you just want me to have a go with yours? And yes you do! You don't need to make it spotless, just so it doesn't get any dirt in the car


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Do you want me to bring my camera so I can show you or do you just want me to have a go with yours? And yes you do! You don't need to make it spotless, just so it doesn't get any dirt in the car


It has the same settings right?

I was going to make you take shots then pass them off as my own:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It has the same settings right?
> 
> I was going to make you take shots then pass them off as my own:whistling2:


As far as I'm aware it's pretty much exactly the same as mine, so there's probably not much point in me bringing it unless you want me to. I will take some pics with yours, and then you can pretend you took them if it makes you happy :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yes..


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Just had bats wizzing round my head in the garden- cool, or wot? :2thumb:


u iz an old bat :lol2::lol2:

bats are cool tho


----------



## manda88

Crickets are escaping from somewhere in our flat, but we have no idea where.... We must have found about 20 or more roaming the flat yesterday, and another 10 tonight!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Crickets are escaping from somewhere in our flat, but we have no idea where.... We must have found about 20 or more roaming the flat yesterday, and another 10 tonight!


sounds like my bed room lol allthough it not been that bad for ages


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> sounds like my bed room lol allthough it not been that bad for ages


We've just discovered why we're finding so many, they'd chewed a hole through the tub they were in and squeezed through it!! Little sods! Only bought those boxes at the weekend and they had loads of proper cricket food to eat!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> We've just discovered why we're finding so many, they'd chewed a hole through the tub they were in and squeezed through it!! Little sods! Only bought those boxes at the weekend and they had loads of proper cricket food to eat!


i order mine in bulk and they come in those white plastic bags and i had a couple were they have chewed through the bag and are loose in the carbord box and as soon as u open the box there every were 

i wish my whites would shut up lol how can frogs make so much bloody noise and i dont mean by calling i mean crashing in to the doors of there viv one of erm started a week ago and has been doin it none stop since but to night they have gone even more nuts :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHH Why does everything always go wrong at once

I need to get my bearing fixed on my car which apparently the parts arent to expensive its just getting them fitted :bash:

And had to go to the dentist today and I have to have a filling and get a chip fixed on Tuesday which is another £80. And the pain that I am getting in my teeth is due to my wisdom tooth growing at an angle into my other tooth,but nothing can be done yet


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHH Why does everything always go wrong at once
> 
> I need to get my bearing fixed on my car which apparently the parts arent to expensive its just getting them fitted :bash:
> 
> And had to go to the dentist today and I have to have a filling and get a chip fixed on Tuesday which is another £80. And the pain that I am getting in my teeth is due to my wisdom tooth growing at an angle into my other tooth,but nothing can be done yet


Credit cards are the answer to everything. My wisdom teeth were growing into my cheeks so I had to get them taken out, if they'd left them then I would have had tusks!! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Credit cards are the answer to everything. My wisdom teeth were growing into my cheeks so I had to get them taken out, if they'd left them then I would have had tusks!! :2thumb:


I have two maxed out credit cards! thankfully its only about £1200 between the two but still! Got them for emergencies and at the time the pub seemed like a gread emergency! :whistling2:

Sounds nasty but also quite funny :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Stupid BT...Had no internet at all yesterday :bash:

We ended up getting mice that are somewhere between hoppers and smalls. They showed us a corn they feed with em and it was pretty much the same.
They both managed it without any difficulties, although it looked a stretch :lol2:
(Although D-bo managed to get a lump of aspen caught on his and when I went to get it off with the tweezers he spat the rest of the mouse out and ran like hell!! )

The shop has a lovely newt set-up...with a newt that looks like Bud, but is HHUUGGEE...it's like 6" long with a body as thick as a sausage :gasp:


Had another 2 tads morph since the other day, and unfortunately one of em has a dodgy eye...it's not missing like Eyeballs, but is just very underdeveloped, alot smaller than the other with no 'brow' ridge, so i'm expecting its skin to grow over it...How weird that its on the same side as Eyeball tho.
Can't work out what could've done it. I assumed it had been a dragonfly larvae that damaged/ate Eyeballs, but we aint got any in the tub, just a couple of water louse, there were bloodworms in there, and some cyclops.

Anyway...Here's a pic of Lucky, the first morphed one, and also the tad tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Omg cute.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I wanna go home, I dont wanna work anymore:bash:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I wanna go home, I dont wanna work anymore:bash:


i wonna work i dont wanna sit at home no more


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> i wonna work i dont wanna sit at home no more


Yeah but working till 19:30 on a nice sunny friday:censor::devil:


----------



## stewie m

good point 

but wen u sit around all day as much as i do then it sucks even in weather like this but seeing as there is no work around i dont really have a choice


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I got bored cleaning Manda's new viv so gave up.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I got bored cleaning Manda's new viv so gave up.


She's going to beat you up now. Be warned haha


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I got bored cleaning Manda's new viv so gave up.


I was only expecting it to need a wipe down or something, what the hell have you done to it to make it so dirty? :gasp:


----------



## stewie m

i hate them cricket keepers with the tubes thinking of throwing mine in the bin


----------



## REDDEV1L

stewie m said:


> i hate them cricket keepers with the tubes thinking of throwing mine in the bin


I've never felt the need to use one, to be honest.
I don't have a problem with picking crickets up, and I like to choose which ones are for the chop :lol2:

I've got the joys of micro crickets now tho...Boy are they fun trying to keep em in their tub...the tiniest bit of anything in the corner and they're off scaling it and jumping round the room...just as well its nice weather so they can live in a deep open-topped tub in the garage.


----------



## stewie m

REDDEV1L said:


> I've never felt the need to use one, to be honest.
> I don't have a problem with picking crickets up, and I like to choose which ones are for the chop :lol2:
> 
> I've got the joys of micro crickets now tho...Boy are they fun trying to keep em in their tub...the tiniest bit of anything in the corner and they're off scaling it and jumping round the room...just as well its nice weather so they can live in a deep open-topped tub in the garage.


i brought one because i buy my crickets in a bulk bag as its cheaper the getting tubs for my local 

the crickts die in the tubes and go and go really manky


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just to let you all know, Matt NEVER gets lost. Ever.


Ever.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just to let you all know, Matt NEVER gets lost. Ever.
> 
> 
> Ever.


not ever ??


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok he got lost.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I got bored cleaning Manda's new viv so gave up.


:gasp: Careful! *Don't* upset Tusk Woman!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Just to let you all know, Matt NEVER gets lost. Ever.
> 
> 
> Ever.





Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok he got lost.


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Well, there's another fiver toward your fund! :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tusk woman?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok he got lost.


Only because you gave me directions from a different direction. you said don't go down victoria road so i didn't.

Bad directions haha.

Was good to meet you.


----------



## manda88

Hahaha Tusk Woman! A few pages back I mentioned that I had to have a couple of wisdom teeth out because they were growing into my cheeks like tusks!
Oh and Morgan I'm sorry for pretty much throwing your frog onto the floor :blush: at least I took fabulous pictures for you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Only because you gave me directions from a different direction. you said don't go down victoria road so i didn't.
> 
> Bad directions haha.
> 
> Was good to meet you.


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

My directions were perfect!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Hahaha Tusk Woman! A few pages back I mentioned that I had to have a couple of wisdom teeth out because they were growing into my cheeks like tusks!
> Oh and Morgan I'm sorry for pretty much throwing your frog onto the floor :blush: at least I took fabulous pictures for you.


He's dead.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> He's dead.


OMG imagine, I'd feel awful! But oh well, you're only selling them anyway. You might just have to give a bit of discount to whoever buys them for the gammy frog with the backwards leg.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:
> 
> My directions were perfect!
> 
> image


Yeah but you told me not to go down Victoria road, but I had to just to get to the roundabout:lol2:

I want your tanks please, they look amazing!!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> OMG imagine, I'd feel awful! But oh well, you're only selling them anyway. You might just have to give a bit of discount to whoever buys them for the gammy frog with the backwards leg.


Nah, an extra £20. "Handled by Manda88 of RFUK fame".


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, an extra £20. "Handled by Manda88 of RFUK fame".


'Manhandled by Manda88 of RFUK fame' more like, poor little sod, I was mortified when he threw himself to the floor haha, I was like 'NOOOOOOOOO' watching him fall.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> 'Manhandled by Manda88 of RFUK fame' more like, poor little sod, I was mortified when he threw himself to the floor haha, I was like 'NOOOOOOOOO' watching him fall.


Well he seems his normal self and his happily jumping full throttle into anything solid in the viv.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Well he seems his normal self and his happily jumping full throttle into anything solid in the viv.


Thank God, I would have felt awful if anything had happened to him! But like we were saying, a few of ours have fallen from pretty high up and been fine, little idiots. Just as well they're bouncy really! I sound like a terrible keeper haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Thank God, I would have felt awful if anything had happened to him! But like we were saying, a few of ours have fallen from pretty high up and been fine, little idiots. Just as well they're bouncy really! *I sound like a terrible keeper haha.*


You do. :whip:

It's happened to all of us at some point. I had a treefrog actually jump out of a first floor window once!:gasp: Stupid me, it didn't occur to me to shut the window when I got the frog out. I ran down and out and found him sitting on a rose bush, apparently quite happy.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> You do. :whip:
> 
> It's happened to all of us at some point. I had a treefrog actually jump out of a first floor window once!:gasp: Stupid me, it didn't occur to me to shut the window when I got the frog out. I ran down and out and found him sitting on a rose bush, apparently quite happy.


That's mental!! To be fair I've only dropped Diglett and that was when he was really tiny, it was soon after I first got him and for some reason I took him into the kitchen, and he hopped off my hand from standing height and splatted on the floor, obviously he was fine cos he's still here!
The other time was when I was buying Buddy and Archie back at the end of 2009, and the bloke in the shop was trying to get Buddy into the cricket tub and Buddy climbed out and onto the guy's shoulder, and then threw himself onto the floor! I was like :gasp::gasp::gasp: but again he was fine, they don't even seem to care.
Matt is the worst for trying to kill them, the other day my friend was over and holding one of the cresties, and Matt thought it'd be a good idea to wiggle his finger in front of it's face, and Sacha immediately bit his finger, Matt whipped his hand back with Sacha still attached, and whacked the poor little thing straight into the sofa! It was again a very :gasp: moment, I was speechless, I wasn't happy to say the least! Fortunately Sacha was fine, didn't seem fazed by it, just carried on smiling away.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> That's mental!! To be fair I've only dropped Diglett and that was when he was really tiny, it was soon after I first got him and for some reason I took him into the kitchen, and he hopped off my hand from standing height and splatted on the floor, obviously he was fine cos he's still here!
> The other time was when I was buying Buddy and Archie back at the end of 2009, and the bloke in the shop was trying to get Buddy into the cricket tub and Buddy climbed out and onto the guy's shoulder, and then threw himself onto the floor! I was like :gasp::gasp::gasp: but again he was fine, they don't even seem to care.
> Matt is the worst for trying to kill them, the other day my friend was over and holding one of the cresties, and Matt thought it'd be a good idea to wiggle his finger in front of it's face, and Sacha immediately bit his finger, Matt whipped his hand back with Sacha still attached, and whacked the poor little thing straight into the sofa! It was again a very :gasp: moment, I was speechless, I wasn't happy to say the least! Fortunately Sacha was fine, didn't seem fazed by it, just carried on smiling away.


Me the worst, I dont think so. That is the only time it has happened with me unlike you. You let the Fantastica out of its tank as well. And you have let the milks out hopping around so:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Of course she was going to OK anyway its a sofa and you make it sound a lot worse than it was, she hardly went far or very fast. You make me sound like I am incapable::lol2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Me the worst, I dont think so. That is the only time it has happened with me unlike you. You let the Fantastica out of its tank as well. And you have let the milks out hopping around so:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Of course she was going to OK anyway its a sofa and you make it sound a lot worse than it was, she hardly went far or very fast. You make me sound like I am incapable::lol2:


I didn't let them out! There's not really much I can do if they hop out the tank and shoot off in the opposite direction!! :devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How's JO settling in?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> How's JO settling in?


He's just been sat under the same hide since we put him in his tub, I've got him a mouse out to feed him later.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Last night was lonely.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Last night was lonely.


Aww it's ok, you've still got your snake with one eye to keep you company. We just offered Jason a mouse, he struck at it but then left it, so we'll try him again later.


----------



## RhianB87

Wow.. I just spent far to long reading the "everyone hates me" thread...


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Wow.. I just spent far to long reading the "everyone hates me" thread...


Isn't it ridiculous, I got to page 15 and got bored so just skipped to the last page. If anything, that thread has just made people dislike her even more! I was getting so annoyed at the stupid things she was saying. I hope to God she doesn't open a shop cos by the sounds of it she'd have no idea how to look after anything, let alone have the money to keep the place going.
One other person in there annoyed me too, being a little goodie two shoes, 'stop being so mean you bullies!' shut up, little boy.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Isn't it ridiculous, I got to page 15 and got bored so just skipped to the last page. If anything, that thread has just made people dislike her even more! I was getting so annoyed at the stupid things she was saying. I hope to God she doesn't open a shop cos by the sounds of it she'd have no idea how to look after anything, let alone have the money to keep the place going.
> One other person in there annoyed me too, being a little goodie two shoes, 'stop being so mean you bullies!' shut up, little boy.


What annoyed me more is that she wont listen to anyone else, just keeps arguing her point! As someone said it is the most attention seeking post for a while, and give it a few hours and there will be similar ones taking the piss :lol2:

The new person who was ranting and raving about how we are all so mean and she will go get a mod to close it now because she said so really annoyed me!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> What annoyed me more is that she wont listen to anyone else, just keeps arguing her point! As someone said it is the most attention seeking post for a while, and give it a few hours and there will be similar ones taking the piss :lol2:
> 
> The new person who was ranting and raving about how we are all so mean and she will go get a mod to close it now because she said so really annoyed me!


Precisely, she's paid no attention to any of the posts apart from the ones that tell her shes an idiot, I love that so many people have said to just ignore it and get on with her life, but she's just completely disregarded them! I was really disappointed that it got locked cos i had a few more things to say haha.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Precisely, she's paid no attention to any of the posts apart from the ones that tell her shes an idiot, I love that so many people have said to just ignore it and get on with her life, but she's just completely disregarded them! I was really disappointed that it got locked cos i had a few more things to say haha.


Its crazy! She just moaned and picked holes in everything negative that was said, what does she expect from a thread that is about how much she thinks people hate her. :hmm:

I know I was thinking of several things to say but got there to late :lol2:

Ooo Also can you either message me on here or facebook with your address for Sunday, no rush though. 

I am really looking forward to it even though I wont be buying anything :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its crazy! She just moaned and picked holes in everything negative that was said, what does she expect from a thread that is about how much she thinks people hate her. :hmm:
> 
> I know I was thinking of several things to say but got there to late :lol2:
> 
> Ooo Also can you either message me on here or facebook with your address for Sunday, no rush though.
> 
> I am really looking forward to it even though I wont be buying anything :2thumb:


Oh yeah well remembered haha, i'll send it to you now before i forget.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oh yeah well remembered haha, i'll send it to you now before i forget.


Ok cool :2thumb:

One of my friends just texted me saying " I FORGOT TEDDY :'( " This is a bloody grown woman (well 23 I think) Why does she also think I really care. I am tired and grumpy so just texted her saying what the hell am I meant to do about it? 
She always sends stupid texts as well which are completely pointless. 
ARGHHHH :devil: :bash::censor:

Ok rant over :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Ok cool :2thumb:
> 
> One of my friends just texted me saying " I FORGOT TEDDY :'( " This is a bloody grown woman (well 23 I think) Why does she also think I really care. I am tired and grumpy so just texted her saying what the hell am I meant to do about it?
> She always sends stupid texts as well which are completely pointless.
> ARGHHHH :devil: :bash::censor:
> 
> Ok rant over :lol2:


I'd be the same if I forgot 'fluff''  (assuming you are talking about cuddly toys) :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Ok cool :2thumb:
> 
> One of my friends just texted me saying " I FORGOT TEDDY :'( " This is a bloody grown woman (well 23 I think) Why does she also think I really care. I am tired and grumpy so just texted her saying what the hell am I meant to do about it?
> She always sends stupid texts as well which are completely pointless.
> ARGHHHH :devil: :bash::censor:
> 
> Ok rant over :lol2:


OMG I would actually die if I lost my cuddly toy penguin, I've had him since I was about 5 and I LOVE him! I'm not ashamed :lol2: He sleeps with me every night! I love cuddly toys, I have a bunch under the bed, but I gave loooooads to charity about a year ago to make space, even thinking about it now makes me really sad! I gave away big beanie babies  I probably cried at the time :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cuddly toys belong in the bin. As do hanging witches, broomsticks and other crap!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Cuddly toys belong in the bin. As do hanging witches, broomsticks and other crap!


Dislike.

Oh and Jason was in shed, he shed last night!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'd be the same if I forgot 'fluff''  (assuming you are talking about cuddly toys) :lol2:





manda88 said:


> OMG I would actually die if I lost my cuddly toy penguin, I've had him since I was about 5 and I LOVE him! I'm not ashamed :lol2: He sleeps with me every night! I love cuddly toys, I have a bunch under the bed, but I gave loooooads to charity about a year ago to make space, even thinking about it now makes me really sad! I gave away big beanie babies  I probably cried at the time :lol2:


She didnt lose him, she was just visiting her granddad and left it as home! I have a few around and one I have had since I was 2 but they dont come with me when I stay around peoples houses.
Ok it might of upset her but I dont care at 11 in the evening!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Dislike.
> 
> Oh and Jason was in shed, he shed last night!


LOL yeah I knew that. At lease you know why he didn't eat!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> She didnt lose him, she was just visiting her granddad and left it as home! I have a few around and one I have had since I was 2 but they dont come with me when I stay around peoples houses.
> Ok it might of upset her but I dont care at 11 in the evening!!


Oh Christ yeah I don't take Penguin to other people's houses haha, he does come on holiday though. He appears in various holiday snaps around the world.










I did have one of him popping up in the corner of the pic in Kenya, but I can't find it!



Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL yeah I knew that. At lease you know why he didn't eat!


Indeed, we'll try him again tonight probably. Diglett had the one he didn't have last night!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

He may be a little unsettled perhaps aswell, I left it 3/4 days after I got him before feeding.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Oh Christ yeah I don't take Penguin to other people's houses haha, he does come on holiday though. He appears in various holiday snaps around the world.
> 
> image


Hahaha that's brilliant. I should take the witch to Aruba!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> He may be a little unsettled perhaps aswell, I left it 3/4 days after I got him before feeding.


He did strike and half-heartedly constrict it yesterday, but then left it, if he doesn't take it again tonight then we'll definitely leave him for a few days before trying again, don't wanna stress the poor bugger out too much!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Hahaha that's brilliant. I should take the witch to Aruba!


Do it!! I have a couple of Penguin when we went to Fuerteventura a few years ago, but not with scenery in the background. In fact I don't think I got one of him when I was in Wales either! Fail!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Do it!! I have a couple of Penguin when we went to Fuerteventura a few years ago, but not with scenery in the background. In fact I don't think I got one of him when I was in Wales either! Fail!


It's done. It can also come to Weymouth with us. OH THE FUN WE SHALL HAVE.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Oh Christ yeah I don't take Penguin to other people's houses haha, he does come on holiday though. He appears in various holiday snaps around the world.
> 
> image
> 
> I did have one of him popping up in the corner of the pic in Kenya, but I can't find it!
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, we'll try him again tonight probably. Diglett had the one he didn't have last night!


 Looks like the kind of thing people hide their stash in...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Looks like the kind of thing people hide their stash in...:whistling2:


HAHAHAHAHA you big meanie!!! Poor Penguin!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA you big meanie!!! Poor Penguin!
> 
> image


 
I am not sure why but that really did make me laugh! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am not sure why but that really did make me laugh! :lol2:


:2thumb: Penguin is the best, he brings joy to everyone's lives. He ain't no druggie, and neither am I! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> :2thumb: Penguin is the best, he brings joy to everyone's lives. He ain't no druggie, and neither am I! :lol2:


 I have a really sad looking pink and white dog called daisy. She looks a bit like droopy dog and has had minor surgery to restuff her because she is so old :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have a really sad looking pink and white dog called daisy. She looks a bit like droopy dog and has had minor surgery to restuff her because she is so old :2thumb:


Ah see at least you had enough sense to actually name yours, mine has always just been Penguin haha. It's because my sister got the same one and called in Pingu, which is what I wanted to call mine, and I couldn't think of anything else to call him, so Penguin just stuck. He was a quid from Poundland in Sheffield!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Ah see at least you had enough sense to actually name yours, mine has always just been Penguin haha. It's because my sister got the same one and called in Pingu, which is what I wanted to call mine, and I couldn't think of anything else to call him, so Penguin just stuck. He was a quid from Poundland in Sheffield!


There are limited good names for penguin. But it suits him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda seemed kinda high on Sat :/


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda seemed kinda high on Sat :/


Did she have Penguin with her?:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Did she have Penguin with her?:whistling2:


If Penguin is 6ft 5 then yeah.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> If Penguin is 6ft 5 then yeah.













Hard to tell...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bloody great, my parents want to make my room smaller to give my brother more room... he hardly uses his bedroom! My room is tiny as it is. That means some animals will have to go. I think I might go and punch things. I :censor: hate my family especially my stuck up little snob of a brother.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bloody great, my parents want to make my room smaller to give my brother more room... he hardly uses his bedroom! My room is tiny as it is. That means some animals will have to go. I think I might go and punch things. I :censor: hate my family especially my stuck up little snob of a brother.


Offer him space in one of your tanks!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda seemed kinda high on Sat :/


Nah that's just me, I'm a bit weird and loud.



Ron Magpie said:


> Did she have Penguin with her?:whistling2:


Haha unfortunately not!! I'm so gonna take him to Frog Day though!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> If Penguin is 6ft 5 then yeah.


Hahahaha Matt gets jealous of Penguin because Penguin gets more hugs.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> image
> 
> 
> Hard to tell...


To be fair if the background was less blurry then he would actually look like he's about 10ft!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Offer him space in one of your tanks!


My parents have threatend to chuck me and the animals out if I don't comply. If anything goes it will be the leopard geckos, tree frogs and turtles  
I've just been told I need to see a mental health nurse because I'm sat here really upset about the thought of having to sell my pets. 

Thats what sort of a family I live with. My animals are better company.


----------



## RhianB87

Is anyone else getting really excited about Sunday  

Manda you should def. bring penguin :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda seemed kinda high on Sat :/


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My parents have threatend to chuck me and the animals out if I don't comply. If anything goes it will be the leopard geckos, tree frogs and turtles
> I've just been told I need to see a mental health nurse because I'm sat here really upset about the thought of having to sell my pets.
> 
> Thats what sort of a family I live with. My animals are better company.


 They do seem really demanding. Does your job pay enough to consider moving out?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> image


 :lol2::lol2:

Faceache it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> They do seem really demanding. Does your job pay enough to consider moving out?


No where near it. I couldn't even afford a bedsit. I only get £80 a week. I've been looking for second jobs but I can't get anything. 

I really hate living here, I wish I could move.

ETA: being told I need to go to a mental hospital because of how strongly I feel about my pets really is the final straw.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> If Penguin is 6ft 5 then yeah.


6ft 6 actually:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My parents have threatend to chuck me and the animals out if I don't comply. If anything goes it will be the leopard geckos, tree frogs and turtles
> I've just been told I need to see a mental health nurse because I'm sat here really upset about the thought of having to sell my pets.
> 
> Thats what sort of a family I live with. My animals are better company.


That sucks ass, why have they randomly decided that your bro needs a bigger room?! 



FallenAngel said:


> Is anyone else getting really excited about Sunday
> 
> Manda you should def. bring penguin :2thumb:


Suuuuuper excited, and I am strongly considering bringing him, only for the car journey though probably cos I'm scared I'll lose him in the show! We'll see...



Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Faceache it!


It's already on there, but pre spliffs :lol2: that pic is about 4 years old, I look rough as doggy doo-doo, but it was so apt for editing!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Because he's got fat and is breaking his high bed with desk underneath, so apparently needs a lower bed and because his floor space is limited (like with my room) He needs a bigger room and a bigger wardrobe etc. at least 3 tanks will have to go. He gets everything he wants when he wants.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've just been told I need to see a mental health nurse because I'm sat here really upset about the thought of having to sell my pets.
> 
> .


I used to get that for having M.E! :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Is anyone else getting really excited about Sunday
> 
> Manda you should def. bring penguin :2thumb:


Yeah looking forward to it. I just want to see all the different types of frogs and buy more plants and decor for my leucs!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 6ft 6 actually:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Not a bad guess!

Should have stood you next to Caroline, she's 5 2. She was too busy giggling like a prick though.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Because he's got fat and is breaking his high bed with desk underneath, so apparently needs a lower bed and because his floor space is limited (like with my room) He needs a bigger room and a bigger wardrobe etc. at least 3 tanks will have to go. He gets everything he wants when he wants.


Jesus Christ have your parents not heard of putting him on a diet?! :lol2: Sorry but I just think that's ridiculous. I don't blame you for being so pissed off, I'd be LIVID.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not a bad guess!
> 
> Should have stood you next to Caroline, she's 5 2. She was too busy giggling like a prick though.


To be fair I'd be laughing too if I walked in on my friend having a slash. Have you put the pics of the azzies on FB yet? I need to send you my email address so you can send them to me, please!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> 6ft 6 actually:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


It makes him a useful land mark or navigational point at shows- you can find the group by looking for the highest point!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> To be fair I'd be laughing too if I walked in on my friend having a slash. Have you put the pics of the azzies on FB yet? I need to send you my email address so you can send them to me, please!


PM you email and I'll send them over.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Jesus Christ have your parents not heard of putting him on a diet?! :lol2: Sorry but I just think that's ridiculous. I don't blame you for being so pissed off, I'd be LIVID.


They've tried and apparently he wants to go and speak to a doctor this week (attention seeking) Just incase its a thyroid problem. Its not, he eats too much and sits on his lard arse all day playing computer games. I'm not exactly thin, but i'm 21 and actually do active things! He's only 12. He has a computer/tv room downstairs where he does all his homework etc, so why he needs a bigger room I don't know!! I'm so angry and upset at the thought of having to sell some of my animals. I'm still in shock that I've been told I need psychiatric assement because I got upset :gasp: :censor::censor:

So the hunt for a second job is really on! But all I've been met with so far is 'sorry we can't employ you because you already have a job'


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> It makes him a useful land mark or navigational point at shows- you can find the group by looking for the highest point!:lol2:


I will admit that is what I did at PRAS :whistling2:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> They've tried and apparently he wants to go and speak to a doctor this week (attention seeking) Just incase its a thyroid problem. Its not, he eats too much and sits on his lard arse all day playing computer games. I'm not exactly thin, but i'm 21 and actually do active things! He's only 12. He has a computer/tv room downstairs where he does all his homework etc, so why he needs a bigger room I don't know!! I'm so angry and upset at the thought of having to sell some of my animals. I'm still in shock that I've been told I need psychiatric assement because I got upset :gasp: :censor::censor:
> 
> So the hunt for a second job is really on! But all I've been met with so far is 'sorry we can't employ you because you already have a job'


Have you ever thought about getting 1 full time job? I know you might enjoy your job but it atleast will mean you get to keep your animals because you can move else where?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I would if there were any full time job's going!  They all seem to be part time.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Its either part time, or comission only. Which is no good


----------



## manda88

That's ridiculous that people have said 'no cos you've already got a job', have you tried looking into something like waitressing/bar work/KP or something? I know they're not particularly glamourous but the tips certainly mount up, back when I was a KP when I was 15-17 I'd work 2 nights a week and go home with £20 in tips most nights, plus pay obviously, because all the tips that were earnt by the guys out front would be shared between everyone.

Gumtree is pretty good for jobs -

http://plymouth.gumtree.com/s/32260/job.html


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> That's ridiculous that people have said 'no cos you've already got a job', have you tried looking into something like waitressing/bar work/KP or something? I know they're not particularly glamourous but the tips certainly mount up, back when I was a KP when I was 15-17 I'd work 2 nights a week and go home with £20 in tips most nights, plus pay obviously, because all the tips that were earnt by the guys out front would be shared between everyone.


Its because the employers have to pay extra tax or somehting for me if i'm working 2 jobs.
Have looked in to waitressing etc, but do you actually get to keep the tips now? Most places you don't I've heard. I'll keep my eye out for any jobs in it though.


----------



## RhianB87

I have also been looking at a new job and there are plenty out there it just depends what you are willing to do really


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I have also been looking at a new job and there are plenty out there it just depends what you are willing to do really


I did a search on the job centre website for 'retail' and it mainly came up with avon and other sales reps etc. Then the jobs I think 'oh that sounds great' when I go to apply they say they can't because I already have a job  Maybe its just the area.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazz face look at office temp work, it's a good way to get a foot in the door.


----------



## andaroo

on the lookout for some phyllomedusa bicolor


----------



## andaroo

oh i saw some marsupial frogs at the reptile show last week, they have pouches on their backs!


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> on the lookout for some phyllomedusa bicolor


I got a pair last week, lovely frogs and the females huge and the male wont leave her alone :gasp:


----------



## andaroo

wow! i cant wait to get some! What is their personality like, are they shy like red eyes or bold and calm like whites?


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> oh i saw some marsupial frogs at the reptile show last week, they have pouches on their backs!


 They're mega-cool! :2thumb: I've only ever seen them on film, never in the flesh.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> They're mega-cool! :2thumb: I've only ever seen them on film, never in the flesh.


Have you seen the one where there's a little toad climbing up a huge rock or mountain or something, and then a tarantula comes along and the toad curls up and bounces all the way back down the hill again! It's hilarious, and soooooo cute.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep. :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I just tubed it, to make sure I remembered the title of it properly, as funnily enough me and my bro were talking about it the other day and he was desperate to see it.
One that I hadn't seen is the Waterfall Toad, which I think is the previous one from the actual programme.
YouTube - ‪The Waterfall Toad‬‏


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can't catch the 2nd leuc!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't catch the 2nd leuc!!!!!!!!


I didn't even see it on Saturday. Are you trying to actually catch it or are you trying to take a pic of it?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I didn't even see it on Saturday. Are you trying to actually catch it or are you trying to take a pic of it?


Catch it. Someone's coming over tonight.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Catch it. Someone's coming over tonight.


A frog-loving lady of the night?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You bet!

Caught him. They're calling from the cricket boxes.


----------



## RhianB87

Urgh, just had a filling done so I am attractively dribbling everywhere as half my face is numb


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Urgh, just had a filling done so I am attractively dribbling everywhere as half my face is numb


I think I would rather be in your shoes, I am having to work till 19:30 with an idiot :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I think I would rather be in your shoes, I am having to work till 19:30 with an idiot :devil:


That sucks 

Beat the idiot with something :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> That sucks
> 
> Beat the idiot with something :whistling2:


It would still smell though!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> It would still smell though!!!!


Eww a smelly idiot!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Eww a smelly idiot!


Exactly. I hope you are looking forward to a nice early start on Sunday:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Leucs gone white's gone! :gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Leucs gone white's gone! :gasp:


WHAT!!!! Did the same person take them both and did you know they would. I bet your a bit gutted though now. At least you can get some more froggies though. 

Have you managed to persuade your other half to let you go to frog day yet?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> WHAT!!!! Did the same person take them both and did you know they would. I bet your a bit gutted though now. At least you can get some more froggies though.
> 
> Have you managed to persuade your other half to let you go to frog day yet?


Yeah he took both.

I have no money to go anyway! The cash from tonight is going into holiday stuff!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah he took both.
> 
> I have no money to go anyway! The cash from tonight is going into holiday stuff!


At least you don't have to worry about them selling now though. Did he take the whites terrarium and everything as well?

If there is anything you would like me to look out for you while i'm there though, let me know.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Have you seen the one where there's a little toad climbing up a huge rock or mountain or something, and then a tarantula comes along and the toad curls up and bounces all the way back down the hill again! It's hilarious, and soooooo cute.


 
i couldent help but lough it was very funny


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> At least you don't have to worry about them selling now though. Did he take the whites terrarium and everything as well?
> 
> If there is anything you would like me to look out for you while i'm there though, let me know.


Yeah the lot, don't have to worry about getting them sold now.

Not really after anything at the moment, only need some more tincs but saving up to get some proper sexy ones!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Exactly. I hope you are looking forward to a nice early start on Sunday:lol2:


 O yes :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... Been thinking about when I need to go to bed to be able to get up at silly o clock!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> O yes :Na_Na_Na_Na: ... Been thinking about when I need to go to bed to be able to get up at silly o clock!


I'm not looking forward to getting up in the morning, but I'm really looking forward to the show! I'm so bringing Penguin for the car journey, I'll take snaps of him going past various land marks or something. I asked Musty if you're allowed to take pics, so hopefully I can get some froggy photos too which'll be nice! Will have to get some groups shots of us lot too!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I'm not looking forward to getting up in the morning, but I'm really looking forward to the show! *I'm so bringing Penguin for the car journey, I'll take snaps of him going past various land marks or something*. I asked Musty if you're allowed to take pics, so hopefully I can get some froggy photos too which'll be nice! Will have to get some groups shots of us lot too!


 Make sure he's 'clean'- they might have sniffer dogs or something...


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Make sure he's 'clean'- they might have sniffer dogs or something...


:lol2::lol2::lol2: will do, I won't be taking him into the show though in case I lose him! Just the car journey


----------



## sambridge15

boo failed business law today bu 0.7%:devil: have to retake it in july ah well guess thats what happens at uni when u never show up:lol2: dreading my acounts results haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh man what are you taking? That sounds like hell.

I did business and economics at A Level and sucked so hard at it. Especially the accounts part.


And yes I work in accounts now :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> boo failed business law today bu 0.7%:devil: have to retake it in july ah well guess thats what happens at uni when u never show up:lol2: dreading my acounts results haha


Awwe, sorry mate! Good luck with the Accounts though!


----------



## sambridge15

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh man what are you taking? That sounds like hell.
> 
> I did business and economics at A Level and sucked so hard at it. Especially the accounts part.
> 
> 
> And yes I work in accounts now :lol2:


i did economics and business as well only i really enjoyed em ancient history now that was hard!

i do ba hons business studies still only means i have to do 1 extra piece of cw in july 1st year doesnt even count towards the final grade :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

sambridge15 said:


> i did economics and business as well only i really enjoyed em ancient history now that was hard!
> 
> i do ba hons business studies still only means i have to do 1 extra piece of cw in july 1st year doesnt even count towards the final grade :lol2:


History = Easy.

Business = Hard.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm not looking forward to getting up in the morning, but I'm really looking forward to the show! I'm so bringing Penguin for the car journey, I'll take snaps of him going past various land marks or something. I asked Musty if you're allowed to take pics, so hopefully I can get some froggy photos too which'll be nice! Will have to get some groups shots of us lot too!


I am thinking I will have to leave at about 5:15  I will have to get a photo of daisy :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I am thinking I will have to leave at about 5:15  I will have to get a photo of daisy :2thumb:


We are going to try and leave at 5:30, whether we will or not depends on how many times I press the snooze:lol2:

Morgan, Jason ate today so that's good he looks amazing now he has shed as well.


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> We are going to try and leave at 5:30, whether we will or not depends on how many times I press the snooze:lol2:
> 
> Morgan, Jason ate today so that's good he looks amazing now he has shed as well.


jasons cool i had a columbian rainbow boa a few years agao

excatly the same as this http://www.exotic-pets.co.uk/image/240/118


----------



## manda88

Oh my actual God I need a 3DS, I just saw the advert for the Legend of Zelda game, suuuuuuuch a good game!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Oh my actual God I need a 3DS, I just saw the advert for the Legend of Zelda game, suuuuuuuch a good game!!


I think they are over priced  I've played on one though but not worth £200 imo!
Is the game not out in 2d?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Oh my actual God I need a 3DS, I just saw the advert for the Legend of Zelda game, suuuuuuuch a good game!!


u need my psp :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I think they are over priced  I've played on one though but not worth £200 imo!
> Is the game not out in 2d?


They are super overpriced, im gonna wait til they get a bit cheaper before i get one. There's a few different zelda games about which were all on the N64,Gamecube and old DS, and this one out on the 3ds is one of the classic games from the N64 days, the best days!


----------



## RhianB87

I am selling a DSi on ebay :whistling2:

And the Ocarena of Time is the best Zelda game EVER!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> We are going to try and leave at 5:30, whether we will or not depends on how many times I press the snooze:lol2:
> 
> Morgan, Jason ate today so that's good he looks amazing now he has shed as well.


Bugger it I will have to leave closed to 4:45 then!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am selling a DSi on ebay :whistling2:
> 
> And the Ocarena of Time is the best Zelda game EVER!!


Precisely!! Although I absolutely loved the Windwaker and the Twilight Princess as well, they were both awesome. The DS game is nowhere near as good, I'm stuck somewhere at the moment too which doesn't help cos I just get frustrated with it and stop playing it for ages. I might part exchange a couple of old DS games that I never play to get the 3DS, cos there's a few games on it that I really want, like Nintendogs and cats!! :lol2: I'm such a kid.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Precisely!! Although I absolutely loved the Windwaker and the Twilight Princess as well, they were both awesome. The DS game is nowhere near as good, I'm stuck somewhere at the moment too which doesn't help cos I just get frustrated with it and stop playing it for ages. I might part exchange a couple of old DS games that I never play to get the 3DS, cos there's a few games on it that I really want, like Nintendogs and cats!! :lol2: I'm such a kid.


 I have done the same thing with the DS game  
I got really stuck so stopped playing it, but when I went back to it I had to start again because I was lost! So I gave up again


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have done the same thing with the DS game
> I got really stuck so stopped playing it, but when I went back to it I had to start again because I was lost! So I gave up again


I've restarted playing it about 3 times and got stuck again every time. The 3DS has already come down in price, John Lewis is selling it for £157!!!


----------



## andaroo

Use a game walkthrough if u get stuck! Video Game Cheats, Reviews, FAQs, Message Boards, and More - GameFAQs has one for every game


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> Use a game walkthrough if u get stuck! Video Game Cheats, Reviews, FAQs, Message Boards, and More - GameFAQs has one for every game


I've tried that, but the reason I keep getting stuck is because I run out of time, you get given like 10 minutes to get through every floor of a building and I always run out of time! It's sooooo annoying!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where's Jake?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's Jake?


I saw him post in the cat chat thread the other day, maybe he hates us


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think he definitely does.


----------



## sambridge15

the addiction kicked in today went to buy some fruit flies come home with more darts :2thumb: _Epipedobates tricolor always thought they looked dull but in person there an amazing frog
_


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Haha! Where from?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I miss Flakeyjakey.


----------



## manda88

Is it just me or are quite a few reptile keepers absolute idiots?? There really are some special posts about today.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

No, people are idiots. A good 75% of people.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Is it just me or are quite a few reptile keepers absolute idiots?? There really are some special posts about today.


 Where? Gissa clue!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Where? Gissa clue!


Oh Ron they're everywhere! But the one that has fuelled the comment is in the snake section, thread by 'i love tortioes', I think I'm just being a cow though today. I put someone on ignore just now, the first person ever! Their posts just annoy the HELL out of me and I get really angry, cos every thread he makes he then somehow manages to try and make a fight out of it.

Also, the reason why I think the thread I mentioned is idiotic, is because I just don't think that someone that has no idea what they're talking about should be breeding their animals as it's not fair on the animals.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

STFU IM GUNA OPEN MY OWN REPSHOP and MAKES LOADSA OF MONEY FROM GLOW IN DA DARK ROYALZ


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> STFU IM GUNA OPEN MY OWN REPSHOP and MAKES LOADSA OF MONEY FROM GLOW IN DA DARK ROYALZ


I lol'd at your thread in snakes, cue the people who think you're being serious!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I lol'd at your thread in snakes, cue the people who think you're being serious!


Even with my well known record of trolling the snake section! :lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

manda88 said:


> Oh Ron they're everywhere! But the one that has fuelled the comment is in the snake section, thread by 'i love tortioes', I think I'm just being a cow though today. I put someone on ignore just now, the first person ever! Their posts just annoy the HELL out of me and I get really angry, cos every thread he makes he then somehow manages to try and make a fight out of it.
> 
> Also, the reason why I think the thread I mentioned is idiotic, is because I just don't think that someone that has no idea what they're talking about should be breeding their animals as it's not fair on the animals.


Couldn't resist a look!

Perhaps we could club together and buy him a dictionary or spell checker?

I wonder if he really thinks tortoise is spelt tortioes?


----------



## manda88

Stephen P said:


> Couldn't resist a look!
> 
> Perhaps we could club together and buy him a dictionary or spell checker?
> 
> I wonder if he really thinks tortoise is spelt tortioes?


Haha apparently so, he's got an advert in classifieds where he's spelt it 'tortioes' ever time he wrote it, and a mod has gone in there and corrected every single one so that when people search for 'tortoise' his advert will come up.
To be fair he's now said in his thread that he won't be rushing into breeding them, I think he's just wanting to find out what he can do, so at least he's bothering to learn in the first place, I retract my earlier comments


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Even with my well known record of trolling the snake section! :lol2:


The snake stockings were my favorite!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> The snake stockings were my favorite!:lol2:


They weren't stockings they were officially designed and vet approved snake clothing lines.


----------



## detail3r

70 hours in one week. I'm dead.


----------



## RhianB87

I now have 6 FBTs. My friend didnt have much time for them since having a baby so they have joined my motley crew!

I know what you mean about stupid owners as well Manda! 
I love the "I brought this as a normal but its so pretty it must be a super expensive morph" threads


----------



## Ron Magpie

I really don't get the whole morph thing (sorry manda!), it reminds me of old-stylee canary breeders in flat caps! Ok, so blue is a morph, but he's a pet, not a collectable.

I'm thinking of getting a couple more FBTs- and the boyf wants a pair too. You never know, I might even end up with a female!:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

I have one really round one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


OMG! my friend just found her ex and her mum in her mums bedroom. They were watching a film apparently :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> *I really don't get the whole morph thing* (sorry manda!), it reminds me of old-stylee canary breeders in flat caps! Ok, so blue is a morph, but he's a pet, not a collectable.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a couple more FBTs- and the boyf wants a pair too. You never know, I might even end up with a female!:whistling2:


Not planning on keeping dendrobates tinctorius then. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Natural morphs are ok!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Natural morphs are ok!


Exactamundo.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Got my first home bred baby geckos going to their new home next week  I don't want to sell any of the babies but I don't have room to keep them all


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I have one really round one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> OMG! my friend just found her ex and her mum in her mums bedroom. They were watching a film apparently :whistling2:


As you do....

What film, I wonder?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> You never know, I might even end up with a female!:whistling2:


That really annoys me.
As much as everyone says they call and hump like rabbits...I didn't hear a peep out of either of the Orientalis I had, so either they were weird or I had two girls which by todays standards would be a 100-1 shot..:lol2:

Well, looks like i'll be doing my conservation bit tomorrow or sunday...I've got my personal set quota of 10 froglets and still have plenty tadpoles at various stages of development which will need releasing before they decide to leave the water ...except the 'white' ones...i'm keeping those to see if they turn out to be unusual 

Also, trying to fight the urge to pm Obrowell about his duo of gorgeous debilis. If I had the room, they'd SO be mine. :bash:
Edit: Just noticed they're sold. PHEW!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> *That really annoys me.*
> As much as everyone says they call and hump like rabbits...I didn't hear a peep out of either of the Orientalis I had, so either they were weird or I had two girls which by todays standards would be a 100-1 shot..:lol2:
> 
> Well, looks like i'll be doing my conservation bit tomorrow or sunday...I've got my personal set quota of 10 froglets and still have plenty tadpoles at various stages of development which will need releasing before they decide to leave the water ...except the 'white' ones...i'm keeping those to see if they turn out to be unusual
> 
> Also, trying to fight the urge to pm Obrowell about his duo of gorgeous debilis. If I had the room, they'd SO be mine. :bash:
> Edit: Just noticed they're sold. PHEW!!


I aim to please...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have noticed mine are a bit quieter since they've moved into their new tank, and they are hiding more- but I'm sure they'll be back to their old randy, noisy selves soon. :lol2:

Where are you going to release your tadpoles?

Side note: Has anyone else noticed that the Off-topics have all died a death on the other sections, whereas this one runs and runs?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Where are you going to release your tadpoles?


Same place I got their parents as eggs 2 yrs ago


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I really don't get the whole morph thing (sorry manda!), it reminds me of old-stylee canary breeders in flat caps! Ok, so blue is a morph, but he's a pet, not a collectable.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a couple more FBTs- and the boyf wants a pair too. You never know, I might even end up with a female!:whistling2:


I totally agree, I know I've got millions of corns but I choose them because I think they're beautiful and I love their colours  I would never buy any old morph just because I know it'll make something pretty, it's literally a case of 'ooh that's pretty, I'll buy it!' :lol2: Obviously I'll be breeding most of them, but that's purely for the enjoyment of producing new tiny lives and seeing what will come out of the eggs, I absolutely cannot wait for my eggs to hatch! If I could keep them all I would! :flrt:
And just for the record, my normal corn is one of my favourites, I think she's stunning


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I totally agree, I know I've got millions of corns but I choose them because I think they're beautiful and I love their colours  I would never buy any old morph just because I know it'll make something pretty, it's literally a case of 'ooh that's pretty, I'll buy it!' :lol2: Obviously I'll be breeding most of them, but that's purely for the enjoyment of producing new tiny lives and seeing what will come out of the eggs, I absolutely cannot wait for my eggs to hatch! If I could keep them all I would! :flrt:
> And just for the record, my normal corn is one of my favourites, I think she's stunning


Kewl. :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I have a normal leopard gecko :gasp:! Its unheard of in these parts :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I have a normal leopard gecko :gasp:! Its unheard of in these parts :whistling2:


There was a really interesting article in the last PRK, suggesting that domestic leopard gecko strains are over-bred, so not as hardy or long-lived. The author talked about re-introducing wild blood to toughen up the breed.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Side note: Has anyone else noticed that the Off-topics have all died a death on the other sections, whereas this one runs and runs?


Yeah I have, like the one in Shelled has only got a few posts compared to ours even though it's been running longer! I don't know how we always manage to find so much stuff to talk about :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

It seems to go through hills and troughs tho. Sometimes it's dead for a few days, then it comes back to life :lol2:


On an ACTUAL off topic matter... How do you get a query looked at ?? Slag the company off on Twitter, that's how !! lol
(Tesco - was charged for 3 when I only bought 2, and was overcharged on 10 [same] items, emailed CS on the day and didnt hear back!)


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> It seems to go through hills and troughs tho. Sometimes it's dead for a few days, then it comes back to life :lol2:
> 
> 
> On an ACTUAL off topic matter... How do you get a query looked at ?? Slag the company off on Twitter, that's how !! lol
> (Tesco - was charged for 3 when I only bought 2, and was overcharged on 10 [same] items, emailed CS on the day and didnt hear back!)


It was dead for a few days?! :gasp: There are some days where it is really slow with like no posts, and then there are some days where we don't shut up :lol2:
And you're right about Twitter, the bloke that let it slip about Ryan Giggs only lives up the road from me!


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> There was a really interesting article in the last PRK, suggesting that domestic leopard gecko strains are over-bred, so not as hardy or long-lived. The author talked about re-introducing wild blood to toughen up the breed.


Yeah it was really interesting. 
My girl is about 7 now! 
They are so over breed, you would think people would stop with the enigma problems!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Who else knew Ebay owned Gumtree ??
That explains how they've got the finance to do all the radio and tv ads...but it doesn't explain why they'd want to

Also; Yeah, the overbreeding of stuff is getting silly now, esp with some species ie beardies. I've seen them advertised for a tenner!!

While on the subject of PRK...Does the editor/software or whatever that adds the word SO after nearly every comma DO YOUR HEAD IN !!! IT INFURIATES ME AS IT MAKES NO BLOODY SENSE HALF THE TIME :bash:
Although I was impressed with their wording on the native reps/phibs bit which said along the lines of "unless you know the law leave them alone"


----------



## Morgan Freeman

PRK is absolute crap.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> PRK is absolute crap.


It's a bit hit-or-miss, but there is usually at least one well-written/informative article per issue.


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, looks like i'll be doing my conservation bit tomorrow or sunday...I've got my personal set quota of 10 froglets and still have plenty tadpoles at various stages of development which will need releasing before they decide to leave the water ...except the 'white' ones...i'm keeping those to see if they turn out to be unusual


Done:2thumb: 56 frogpoles released into the big wide world. 
(After being fed-up on cucumber and organic goldfish flakes lastnight)

In the end I kept 11 frogs, as there was another sitting waiting for me this morning. (Depending on survival numbers, this will be reduced in spring)
Also, I didn't keep the silvery taddies. There wasn't enough colour difference for them to turn out to be anything interesting (IMO anyway)


So...That's two good deeds in two days;
* Released 8 "pet" ants from my brothers any farm (Which was a total flop...the ants didn't dig tunnels and the plant seeds never even germinated) yesterday
* Frogpoles today.

Think tomorrow i'll release my canes into the wild...see how that pans out :lol2:



Hope those that got to UKFD had a good day. I wanna see pics !!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Done:2thumb: 56 frogpoles released into the big wide world.
> (After being fed-up on cucumber and organic goldfish flakes lastnight)
> 
> In the end I kept 11 frogs, as there was another sitting waiting for me this morning. (Depending on survival numbers, this will be reduced in spring)
> Also, I didn't keep the silvery taddies. There wasn't enough colour difference for them to turn out to be anything interesting (IMO anyway)
> 
> 
> So...That's two good deeds in two days;
> * Released 8 "pet" ants from my brothers any farm (Which was a total flop...the ants didn't dig tunnels and the plant seeds never even germinated) yesterday
> * Frogpoles today.
> 
> Think tomorrow i'll release my canes into the wild...see how that pans out :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hope those that got to UKFD had a good day. I wanna see pics !!*


I hope it p:censor:d down.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I hope it p:censor:d down.


O it did, it really really did!!

It was a good day but there were huge amounts of darts! 


But the day was ruined by visiting Manchesters local pet shop! its the worse one I have ever visited!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> O it did, it really really did!!
> 
> It was a good day but there were huge amounts of darts!
> 
> 
> But the day was ruined by visiting Manchesters local pet shop! its the worse one I have ever visited!


Hehe. I was just doing a 'Morgan'. :lol2:

Yeah, I saw Mandas post on Faceache about the shop- really as bad as that?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. I was just doing a 'Morgan'. :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, I saw Mandas post on Faceache about the shop- really as bad as that?


Don't even get me started on it, I was almost in tears, I wish I'd taken a pic of the poor leo, words genuinely can't describe how awful it looked.


----------



## spinnin_tom

REDDEV1L said:


> Who else knew Ebay owned Gumtree ??


i didn't know that.. gumtree sucks though lol


----------



## sambridge15

its weird when you see what business own like pringles being owned by a soap/cosmetics manufacturer for example!


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> its weird when you see what business own what pringles being owned by a soap/cosmetics manufacturer for example!


Or the government being owned by the banks...:whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Oops couldn't help it and bought myself two auratus el cope. Ron I have to admit that you were right :lol2: they are lovely though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Oops couldn't help it and bought myself two auratus el cope. *Ron I have to admit that you were right* :lol2: they are lovely though.


I usually am...:whistling2:

Hehe, it's hard to tell between the two of you, who's most susceptible! Did Manda pick up any more corns?:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I usually am...:whistling2:
> 
> Hehe, it's hard to tell between the two of you, who's most susceptible! Did Manda pick up any more corns?:lol2:


I did look at the corns at MPA but they were all absolutely tiny, plus I don't think I'd buy anything from there if my life depended on it. It's a shame because if everything was housed properly and they were cleaned more than once in a lifetime then it'd be a really great shop.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I did look at the corns at MPA but they were all absolutely tiny, plus I don't think I'd buy anything from there if my life depended on it. It's a shame because if everything was housed properly and they were cleaned more than once in a lifetime then it'd be a really great shop.


 Do they advertise on here?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Do they advertise on here?


They're certainly a member on here, not seen them about for a while, they're under the name MPA.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Everyone raves about them.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Everyone raves about them.


They looked awesome when they first opened, they made a thread just over a year ago and it looked amazing, I've sent them a PM, I hope they don't think I'm being rude and just tell me to F off, I don't think I was rude, but I did sound like a bit of a moany cow :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Never! :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Never! :gasp:


You love me for it


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Help help! I got a hammer in my hair!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> You love me for it


True!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Help help! I got a hammer in my hair!


C finally cracked? :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> C finally cracked? :whistling2:


Help Help I got a hanger in my hair!


----------



## manda88

The postman just said to me that I should take part in the cycling through Woking tomorrow so he can look at my legs :/ :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

While weighing this chap I thought I would get a few quick photos :flrt:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> While weighing this chap I thought I would get a few quick photos :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oooh he's gorgeous!! Diesel is a cool name too


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oooh he's gorgeous!! Diesel is a cool name too


Thanks 
He is really good to handle as well which is good because it means I only have to work on calming one snake!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thanks
> He is really good to handle as well which is good because it means I only have to work on calming one snake!


Giggidy.

I want some ice cream! I just so happen to have some in the freezer!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Giggidy.
> 
> I want some ice cream! I just so happen to have some in the freezer!


Isnt it a little bit early for ice cream? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Isnt it a little bit early for ice cream? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's never too early for ice cream! I smothered it in strawberry sauce too :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I had a dream I stuffed myself with cakes and ice cream, then I was all happy when I woke up 'cos I hadn't so my diet isn't ruined!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I had a dream I stuffed myself with cakes and ice cream, then I was all happy when I woke up 'cos I hadn't so my diet isn't ruined!


:lol2: excellent. I have dreams where Matt does something really horrible like cheats on me or something, and I get really angry at him in my dream, but then I wake up and I'm still angry at him in real life too haha. Apparently the other night I pushed him away from me in my sleep :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Thanks
> He is really good to handle as well which is good because it means I only have to work on calming one snake!


Eons ago when I worked saturdays in a petshop we had a beautiful black kingsnake, with an equally beautiful temperament. I couldn't afford it at the time, sadly, but I'd handle it whenever I got the chance, till it sold.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> :lol2: excellent. I have dreams where Matt does something really horrible like cheats on me or something, and I get really angry at him in my dream, but then I wake up and I'm still angry at him in real life too haha. Apparently the other night I pushed him away from me in my sleep :lol2:


I have those, I tell Caroline in the morning and she apologises! The big weirdo.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I dreamt I was being attacked by a guy with an axe, once, and ended up shoving my then boyfriend out of bed.

He was less than amused...


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have those, I tell Caroline in the morning and she apologises! The big weirdo.


Hahaha I do too when Matt has horrible dreams about me!! Whenever I have dreams about it, I proper attack Matt, like punching him in the face and stuff, it's lucky I don't do it in my sleep while thinking about it!



Ron Magpie said:


> I dreamt I was being attacked by a guy with an axe, once, and ended up shoving my then boyfriend out of bed.
> 
> He was less than amused...


:lol2::lol2::lol2: brilliant!!


----------



## RhianB87

I am the one that gets attacked when my OH is asleep!
I have been pushed out of bed, elbowed in the face, kneed in the back, kicked and I have been asked who am I!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am the one that gets attacked when my OH is asleep!
> I have been pushed out of bed, elbowed in the face, kneed in the back, kicked and I have been asked who am I!


Hahaha I elbowed Matt in the face recently!! :lol2: To be fair he apparently slapped me when I pushed him the other night, so at least he got revenge on me, not that I have any idea haha.
He's a crazy sleeper, he sometimes sits up during the night and looks around mumbling nonsense, or starts hitting the wardrobe because he thinks a lizard/snake/frog is climbing up it and he's trying to grab it :lol2: I think we probably all sleep talk really, I know I do sometimes but not often. There's been times where I've woken myself up because I was chatting away.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I swear Richie was just on the one show.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Hey everyone, dont suppose anybody has any spare leaves(oak, magnolia or similar) and/or xaxim granules that I could purchase from them. I want to make a substrate up for the new auratus tank but dont have any and dartfrog are not back till the 22/06.

If anybody does that would be brilliant or know of anywhere else I could get them.

Cheers


----------



## stewie m

hello wounderfull phib friends


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> hello wounderfull phib friends


 Hong Kong Stewie! Where you been?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I swear Richie was just on the one show.


 Doing what?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Doing what?


Talking about the lack of traffic wardens in Aberystwyth.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Talking about the lack of traffic wardens in Aberystwyth.


If it's live then I doubt it cos he's in Corfu! Lucky so-and-so!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> If it's live then I doubt it cos he's in Corfu! Lucky so-and-so!!


Aruba in 6 weeks :gasp:


----------



## sambridge15

:2thumbassed all but 1 of my exams only 1 resit in july....failed by .01% had 39.49% 39.50 would get rounded up to a pass :devil:think ill actually go to my uni lectures next year though


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Aruba in 6 weeks :gasp:


Christ I swear it was only last week when you were saying 'Aruba in 6 months' or however long it was, it's going quickly isn't it!



sambridge15 said:


> :2thumbassed all but 1 of my exams only 1 resit in july....failed by .01% had 39.49% 39.50 would get rounded up to a pass :devil:think ill actually go to my uni lectures next year though


How annoying!! But well done on the rest of them!


----------



## sambridge15

manda88 said:


> Christ I swear it was only last week when you were saying 'Aruba in 6 months' or however long it was, it's going quickly isn't it!
> 
> 
> 
> How annoying!! But well done on the rest of them!


did well considering i didnt go to uni from late November and only started in late september :blush:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Hong Kong Stewie! Where you been?


no were just havnt been online much

why have you missed me


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What accent do I have?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What accent do I have?


English.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> English.


What accent do I have?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What accent do I have?


English.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> English.


What accent do I have?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> What accent do I have?


I would put English again, but it'll get boring. You have a normal accent, ie you have no accent.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I would put English again, but it'll get boring. You have a normal accent, ie you have no accent.


Thankyou. That's what I think.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Thankyou. That's what I think.


Is someone telling you you have an accent then? I certainly didn't notice if you did, and I definitely would have noticed if you'd dropped any 't's or 'th's cos I would have pointed it out.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Is someone telling you you have an accent then? I certainly didn't notice if you did, and I definitely would have noticed if you'd dropped any 't's or 'th's cos I would have pointed it out.


No. Just asking.

I do drop Ts! I think. Maybe C has made me talk all good n that as she's well spoken.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Actually it was this thread, I had just forgot over lunch.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/707649-voices-your-head.html


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> No. Just asking.
> 
> I do drop Ts! I think. Maybe C has made me talk all good n that as she's well spoken.


You might have dropped a couple, but in words where everyone does it, if you'd said something like 'dir-y' instead of 'dirty' then I would have noticed cos I HATE that!!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Actually it was this thread, I had just forgot over lunch.
> 
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-adult-18/707649-voices-your-head.html


Haha Danny DeVito. I read everything in my own voice, just sometimes the tone changes with whether they're male or female :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If I get drunk there'll be loads of dropped Ts. University improved it but every now and then again my commonness comes out.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> no were just havnt been online much
> 
> why have you missed me


Bigtime.



Morgan Freeman said:


> What accent do I have?


Peasant.


It's my birthday on Tuesday next week- 48!:gasp::gasp:

I thought about having a crisis about it but then thought: 'Hey who thought you'd live this long? And still add Lady Gaga and Black-eyed Peas to your collection? Other people can grow up, I'm still having fun :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You're a peasant and you smell of chips and regret.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're a peasant and you smell of chips and regret.


 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Bigtime.


aww thanx ronny


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> aww thanx ronny


When are you getting your darts stewie? and how is the fruitfly cultures going?


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> When are you getting your darts stewie? and how is the fruitfly cultures going?


i really dont no mate i havent evan started ff yet i got no job and trying to do so meny hobbies at at once and im really geeting stressed with it all me and my are ment to building a rep shed soon so dont how i will cope with that as well


----------



## Wolfenrook

Some words of wisdom imparted to me Stewie that would seem right here. When a hobby stops been fun, it's time to back off on it. A hobby should never feel like a chore.

That's why I closed down quite a lot of my aquariums, the water changes on them all were killing my back, and tank maintenance became a chore.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yep, that's also why I quit hookers.


----------



## stewie m

i now what you saying and i have thought about givin all my hobbies up a few times but as soon as i get work and money i will start doin them the way things were but i cant really see the point in doing away with them nowng that i will have start from scratch


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just had a young Starling, that my bro found injured yesterday (Fri) afternoon, die in my hands :sad:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yep, that's also why I quit hookers.


Caused you back problems?



stewie m said:


> i now what you saying and i have thought about givin all my hobbies up a few times but as soon as i get work and money i will start doin them the way things were but i cant really see the point in doing away with them nowng that i will have start from scratch


Yeah mate, at least keep your equipment- you'll kick yourself later if you need a particular item and you got rid of it.



REDDEV1L said:


> Just had a young Starling, that my bro found injured yesterday (Fri) afternoon, die in my hands :sad:


I hate that! I keep getting offered foundling birds, 'cos I keep animals, but I always turn them down- major work, and the odds are against you.


----------



## andaroo

i just found my favourite uluguru treefrog dead in its water dish  RIP Zawadi


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

andaroo said:


> i just found my favourite uluguru treefrog dead in its water dish  RIP Zawadi


Andy that's awful, sorry mate. RIP little guy.:sad:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

People keep asking me to take on rabbits  it makes me sad that I can't help them. If I had my own place, then I could.  urgh... that is all.


----------



## RhianB87

andaroo said:


> i just found my favourite uluguru treefrog dead in its water dish  RIP Zawadi


Sorry to hear that  Do you have any idea what could of happened?


----------



## manda88

Planted up the tank that we got off Morgan yesterday for one of the cresties 










It looks much more awesome in real life, I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Planted up the tank that we got off Morgan yesterday for one of the cresties
> 
> image
> 
> It looks much more awesome in real life, I'm really pleased with it!


 Looking good!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Manda, your selling your milk froggies?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Looking good!


Thanks! 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Manda, your selling your milk froggies?


Yeah I'm afraid so  I've been thinking about it for a few weeks now to be honest, I just think they'll be appreciated much more with someone else, and the fact that Matt bought some more darts just sort of made the decision for me really. I'll be sad to see them go, but at the same time I'll be happy to see them go somewhere that they'll be loved (hopefully!!) I don't want to just sell them to anyone though, I'd hate for them to keep being sold from one person to another, I'd love for them to go to a forever home. I just don't feel like I appreciate them enough, I know it sounds weird but I kind of feel like I've not bonded with them like I have with the whites and Diglett and whatever, but I will be really really sad to see them go. I just know I'll cry my eyes out when they go, especially Felix!! Even thinking about it is making me well up!! :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I cried when you took the tank.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I cried when you took the tank***.


*when we took Jason...

Have you seen how marvellous the tank looks now?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> *when we took Jason...
> 
> Have you seen how marvellous the tank looks now?


Bloody good job.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid so  I've been thinking about it for a few weeks now to be honest, I just think they'll be appreciated much more with someone else, and the fact that Matt bought some more darts just sort of made the decision for me really. I'll be sad to see them go, but at the same time I'll be happy to see them go somewhere that they'll be loved (hopefully!!) I don't want to just sell them to anyone though, I'd hate for them to keep being sold from one person to another, I'd love for them to go to a forever home. I just don't feel like I appreciate them enough, I know it sounds weird but I kind of feel like I've not bonded with them like I have with the whites and Diglett and whatever, but I will be really really sad to see them go. I just know I'll cry my eyes out when they go, especially Felix!! Even thinking about it is making me well up!! :blush:


I have already told you that you don't have to sell them. I have said some places where they can go. Its been your decision to sell them.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Planted up the tank that we got off Morgan yesterday for one of the cresties
> 
> image
> 
> It looks much more awesome in real life, I'm really pleased with it!


 
The tank looks great! the expensive bit of wood looks good as well :Na_Na_Na_Na:

That sucks about the milks  I hope you find a great home for them


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> The tank looks great! the expensive bit of wood looks good as well :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> That sucks about the milks  I hope you find a great home for them


Thanks! And yeah it looks better now it's in the tank doesn't it haha, I will buy some more for the other tank too cos I do like it 

And yeah I hope I find them a good home too, a couple of people have suggested to give them to a zoo but I don't think I'd like that, I don't really like the thought of them not being with me :lol2: I might not even sell them, now that I've made the advert it's really made me think about it, and I'm kind of surprised at how upset it makes me feel about selling them, and the fact that Felix has finally started to grow a bit makes it a little better too....we'll see how much interest they get.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have already told you that you don't have to sell them. I have said some places where they can go. Its been your decision to sell them.


 Oooh, domestic! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Oooh, domestic! :whistling2:


Haha we've discussed it over email  everything he says sounds a bit blunt doesn't it :lol2: but I know what he means


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ryan Dunn from Jackass has died from a car accident today.

Jackass star Ryan Dunn killed in car accident | Mail Online


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can't imagine Matt ever being angry.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't imagine Matt ever being angry.


Im not, I am the most chilled out person EVER!!!



Well I am now, I used to have the worst temper ever. Doors got the worst of it and windows.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ryan Dunn from Jackass has died from a car accident today.
> 
> Jackass star Ryan Dunn killed in car accident | Mail Online


Blatantly nicked that from my FB wall  I saw it and was literally like OH MY GOD, that's genuinely ruined my day, I thought he was hilarious, however the story says that he was pictured a few hours before with 'alcoholic beverages', so if he was drink driving then I have no sympathy, though I still think it's such a shame.



Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't imagine Matt ever being angry.


He doesn't ever really get angry, he gets annoyed at things but he never shouts at me, we don't tend to argue either, we'll just be silently annoyed at each other :lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Blatantly nicked that from my FB wall  I saw it and was literally like OH MY GOD, that's genuinely ruined my day, I thought he was hilarious, however the story says that he was pictured a few hours before with 'alcoholic beverages', so if he was drink driving then I have no sympathy, though I still think it's such a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't ever really get angry, he gets annoyed at things but he never shouts at me, we don't tend to argue either, we'll just be silently annoyed at each other :lol2:


Nope haven't been on Facebook actually so:Na_Na_Na_Na: Selina saw it on her phone. As soon as I heard it was a car accident I said bet he was drinking. But yeah not good, its family and friends I feel sorry for.


----------



## Nix

manda88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm afraid so  I've been thinking about it for a few weeks now to be honest, I just think they'll be appreciated much more with someone else, and the fact that Matt bought some more darts just sort of made the decision for me really. I'll be sad to see them go, but at the same time I'll be happy to see them go somewhere that they'll be loved (hopefully!!) I don't want to just sell them to anyone though, I'd hate for them to keep being sold from one person to another, I'd love for them to go to a forever home. I just don't feel like I appreciate them enough, I know it sounds weird but I kind of feel like I've not bonded with them like I have with the whites and Diglett and whatever, but I will be really really sad to see them go. I just know I'll cry my eyes out when they go, especially Felix!! Even thinking about it is making me well up!! :blush:


 
Let me know what you want for them + setup. My OH is in love with mine so would like some of his own. Plus they are both female. Wouldn't mind a boy to go with them eventually.


----------



## manda88

Nix said:


> Let me know what you want for them + setup. My OH is in love with mine so would like some of his own. Plus they are both female. Wouldn't mind a boy to go with them eventually.


I've got an ad in classifieds  let me know what you think and we can sort something out over PM, will do you a better price too cos i know you'll look after them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone got any hydroballs/fleece that I can buy from them. I don't need a lot, just enough to do a 45x30 tank. (getting a new tank for the squirell tree frogs)

The only bags I can get round here are huge!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Anyone got any hydroballs/fleece that I can buy from them. I don't need a lot, just enough to do a 45x30 tank. (getting a new tank for the squirell tree frogs)
> 
> The only bags I can get round here are huge!


Have you got a wyevale near you, thet sell small buckets of hydroleca for 3.99 in the propergator section. They also sell weed membrane for 2.00 a meter.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have you got a wyevale near you, thet sell small buckets of hydroleca for 3.99 in the propergator section. They also sell weed membrane for 2.00 a meter.


Unfortunatly we don't, but that sounds like a good price!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Anyone got any hydroballs/fleece that I can buy from them. I don't need a lot, just enough to do a 45x30 tank. (getting a new tank for the squirell tree frogs)
> 
> The only bags I can get round here are huge!





Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Unfortunatly we don't, but that sounds like a good price!


Most places that sell plant propergator equipment will sell hydroleca, most garden centres.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Anyone got any hydroballs/fleece that I can buy from them. I don't need a lot, just enough to do a 45x30 tank. (getting a new tank for the squirell tree frogs)
> 
> The only bags I can get round here are huge!


I have tonnes, but it's all mixed up with eco earth :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have tonnes, but it's all mixed up with eco earth :blush:


 You can rise it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> You can rise it.


No, you can.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> No, you can.


 Lol- 'rinse'!

It's my birthday I can mis-spell if I want to!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol- 'rinse'!
> 
> It's my birthday I can mis-spell if I want to!


I've already said it on FB but I'll say it again, happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I've already said it on FB but I'll say it again, happy birthday!!!


 :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Happy Birthday Ronothan


----------



## Wolfenrook

Happy birthday Ron.

Ade


----------



## Nix

Happy birthday Ron, you share your day with my mum


----------



## manda88

I'm so angry, the past two times I've checked the snake eggs I've found a hatchling cricket inside the poly box :devil: those little f***ers must be breeding either inside the tub with the eggs, or somewhere in the flat!! How gross is that!! I'm also angry at the fact that a whole load of those F***ING mites that you get in FF cultures, are all over one of the eggs!! I'm FURIOUS! I hate hate HATE stupid little bugs, why do they just have to ruin everything?!?! AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Thanx Nix!

Manda, loose crickets would be the bane of my life- except Misha (cat) eats any loose ones that don't make it as far as the bath- where I recapture them and give them to my frogs


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Happy Birthday Ron, have you done much?


----------



## REDDEV1L

:jump: Happy BD Ronster :jump:

Just finished upgrading my roaches to a bigger tub...so thought i'd take the opportunity to see how many there was (The tub had mites so I had to remove them from the egg crate anyway)...WOW...I was suprised !!!

I bought 50 in 2008, this is what I have now. (With no extra heat, except being next to the radiator)











Also, upgraded Midge, the baby bufo from his little tub to an xl flat faun, so took the opportunity to update his size chart...










He doesn't look much bigger, but he has grown alot...once he's not scared and is wandering around hoovering up small crix etc


----------



## stewie m

happy birthday again ron


----------



## Ron Magpie

Thanks guys! Going out for a meal with the boyf tonight and seeing X-Men First Class with him and my best friend tommorow


----------



## RhianB87

Has anyone with FBT heard them make a chattering noise? 1 of mine just has and I have never heard it before


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Has anyone with FBT heard them make a chattering noise? 1 of mine just has and I have never heard it before


is it faster then the normel high pitch call if so then it sounds like the noise mine make somtimes i all ways wounderd weather thats the release call


----------



## richie.b

Happy birthday Ron, :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

manda88 said:


> I'm so angry, the past two times I've checked the snake eggs I've found a hatchling cricket inside the poly box :devil: those little f***ers must be breeding either inside the tub with the eggs, or somewhere in the flat!! How gross is that!! I'm also angry at the fact that a whole load of those F***ING mites that you get in FF cultures, are all over one of the eggs!! I'm FURIOUS! I hate hate HATE stupid little bugs, why do they just have to ruin everything?!?! AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!


Heh Manda, I feel your pain! I am sick of escaped crickets! I even get woken up sometimes by one crawling on me in bed.... The mites though, you can avoid that. Buy yourself a roll of the anti mite shelf paper, cut some off and stand your cultures on it. It doesn't do much to stop mites getting into your cultures (as I reckon most get in on the flies you put in them when you set up. lol) but they DO stop them from getting out and into the rest of your house. Older cultures usually end up with a ring of mite bodies around them. lol Trust me, if you don't do something like this, they will get everywhere.

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wolfenrook said:


> Heh Manda, I feel your pain! I am sick of escaped crickets! I even get woken up sometimes by one crawling on me in bed.... The mites though, you can avoid that. Buy yourself a roll of the anti mite shelf paper, cut some off and stand your cultures on it. It doesn't do much to stop mites getting into your cultures (as I reckon most get in on the flies you put in them when you set up. lol) but they DO stop them from getting out and into the rest of your house. Older cultures usually end up with a ring of mite bodies around them. lol Trust me, if you don't do something like this, they will get everywhere.
> 
> Ade


I have got some of this on order, should.be here in the next couple of days. I serve my cultures each time to try and get rid and they always end up back in my cultures.


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have got some of this on order, should.be here in the next couple of days. I *sieve* my cultures each time to try and get rid and they always end up back in my cultures.


*Corrected *


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> *Corrected *


Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

If I got to BnQ to get some plywood cut, would they be able to cut a square out of the middle?


----------



## scottishsany

*wood*

yes but will probably charge if there is a charge do it yourself it easy by drilling holes sandy


----------



## dacentabaal

hey guys/gals, im brand new to this forum, and couldnt find an appropriate thred so appologies, but ive just gotten a baby chameleon (8 weeks) an ive got him in an appropriate sized viv for now, my problem is, i have a 10UVB tube which is too big to go inside the viv so ive stood it up outside the viv vertically literally against the glass, will the bulb be powerful enough to pass through the glass to give the Chameleon what he needs or would i be best to try balancing the UVB 10 tube light across the top over the mesh? (which after trying is awkward to balance) any help or suggestions welcome even if its to ppoint me in the right thread direction. 

thanks


----------



## manda88

dacentabaal said:


> hey guys/gals, im brand new to this forum, and couldnt find an appropriate thred so appologies, but ive just gotten a baby chameleon (8 weeks) an ive got him in an appropriate sized viv for now, my problem is, i have a 10UVB tube which is too big to go inside the viv so ive stood it up outside the viv vertically literally against the glass, will the bulb be powerful enough to pass through the glass to give the Chameleon what he needs or would i be best to try balancing the UVB 10 tube light across the top over the mesh? (which after trying is awkward to balance) any help or suggestions welcome even if its to ppoint me in the right thread direction.
> 
> thanks


This is the amphibian section, you'll be better off going into the lizard section and making your own thread, or using the search function which can be found at the top right of your screen, just under your username.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Just got the wood for my rack!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Just got the wood for my rack!


Are you building a new rack out of the wood or putting a frame around your current rack?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Are you building a new rack out of the wood or putting a frame around your current rack?


New rack, it's actually easier to build and a lot easier to move when we leave.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> New rack, it's actually easier to build and a lot easier to move when we leave.


Awesome, when are you starting work on that then. Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Awesome, when are you starting work on that then. Looking forward to pics.


Depends how I feel at the weekend. Only making the frame first then the side panels and painting I'll do later on.


----------



## Ron Magpie

dacentabaal said:


> hey guys/gals, im brand new to this forum, and couldnt find an appropriate thred so appologies, but ive just gotten a baby chameleon (8 weeks) an ive got him in an appropriate sized viv for now, my problem is, i have a 10UVB tube which is too big to go inside the viv so ive stood it up outside the viv vertically literally against the glass, will the bulb be powerful enough to pass through the glass to give the Chameleon what he needs or would i be best to try balancing the UVB 10 tube light across the top over the mesh? (which after trying is awkward to balance) any help or suggestions welcome even if its to ppoint me in the right thread direction.
> 
> thanks


Glass will block the UV, I'm afraid. 



manda88 said:


> This is the amphibian section, you'll be better off going into the lizard section and making your own thread, or using the search function which can be found at the top right of your screen, just under your username.


True- but welcome, anyway!:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/710880-my-frog-mhd-setup.html#post8465761

Someone comment so I don't feel like a dick.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/710880-my-frog-mhd-setup.html#post8465761
> 
> Someone comment so I don't feel like a dick.


 You made me laugh, though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

That's me being serial!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/710880-my-frog-mhd-setup.html#post8465761
> 
> Someone comment so I don't feel like a dick.


I wanted to comment yesterday just saying DICK!!!:lol2:

But done for you now haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cheers. It's pure silly.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm actually going to do a mixed set-up one day, when I'm a zillionaire. It's going to have carefully-selected (and fullly-quarantined) species, though, and it's going to be *megaginormous.* :2thumb:

Just got to win that lottery, now...:whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm actually going to do a mixed set-up one day, when I'm a zillionaire. It's going to have carefully-selected (and fullly-quarantined) species, though, and it's going to be *megaginormous.* :2thumb:
> 
> Just got to win that lottery, now...:whistling2:


I probably will, but it won't be a small box with species crammed in.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'd probably do Terribilis and a small day gecko.


----------



## manda88

There's an ENORMOUS tank at Surrey Pet Supplies which would be absolutely perfect for a mixed tank, we're going there on Saturday so I'll take a pic of it! It must be at least 4ft long, 3ft tall and 2ft deep, it's amazing!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> There's an ENORMOUS tank at Surrey Pet Supplies which would be absolutely perfect for a mixed tank, we're going there on Saturday so I'll take a pic of it! It must be at least 4ft long, 3ft tall and 2ft deep, it's amazing!


That doesn't sound that big!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> That doesn't sound that big!


Trust me, it's freakin' huge, I'm terrible at guesstimating though so I'm probably miles off, I'll show it to you on Saturday!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Trust me, it's freakin' huge, I'm terrible at guesstimating though so I'm probably miles off, I'll show it to you on Saturday!


I reaaaaallly want a huge one. Time to twist Mummy C's arm.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I reaaaaallly want a huge one. Time to twist Mummy C's arm.


Think its this one: Lucky Reptile 120x60x100 cm


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Think its this one: Lucky Reptile 120x60x100 cm


Are they silver? They have some huge ones at that place in Heathrow. Not waterlife the other one.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Are they silver? They have some huge ones at that place in Heathrow. Not waterlife the other one.


These ones are black and glass Lucky Reptile Herp Tarrium 120x60x100 - Glass Terrariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
That's what they look like.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Different then.

ASHFORD AQUATICS. That's the one.


----------



## stewie m

im thinking of turng my 4ft x 4ft x 5ocm viv back in to a viv wen the sheds done


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like I'm going to have to downsize my collection  my parents are going ahead with the 'building plan' of making my brothers room bigger and mine smaller  I'm pissed off beyond belief! None of my frogs are going though, and as bad as this sounds, the only animals I can bear to part with are my leopard geckos  well except 2 maybe 3. Why couldn't they of told me sooner before I started breeding them! I have room at the moment for the hatchlings, but not when I lose 3ft of space  
Sorry for the rant, just annoyed!!


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to downsize my collection  my parents are going ahead with the 'building plan' of making my brothers room bigger and mine smaller  I'm pissed off beyond belief! None of my frogs are going though, and as bad as this sounds, the only animals I can bear to part with are my leopard geckos  well except 2 maybe 3. Why couldn't they of told me sooner before I started breeding them! I have room at the moment for the hatchlings, but not when I lose 3ft of space
> Sorry for the rant, just annoyed!!


sorry the here you have to get rid of them thats abit crap


----------



## stewie m

my 4ft atm :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm hoping I can find a way around it, so I don't have to rehome them.  they are honestly the only animal I could part with I'm far too attached to everything else


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm hoping I can find a way around it, so I don't have to rehome them.  they are honestly the only animal I could part with I'm far too attached to everything else


u most have stuff in ur room u dont use or need u could get rid off to make space 

un less u like me and it makes no differnce what i move or get rid off i dont gain any space


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm hoping I can find a way around it, so I don't have to rehome them.  they are honestly the only animal I could part with I'm far too attached to everything else


Your Parental Units definitely need sorting out!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm the same, my animals are the ones that take up the space.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Your Parental Units definitely need sorting out!


i agree its just wrong why cant they extend the out side wall


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i agree its just wrong why cant they extend the out side wall


One of the best things about being a 'grown-up'- No-one can choose how I arrange my space- I'm the one paying for it! My flat would probably seem wierd to a lot of people- tanks/cages/plants everywhere- but it's *my* space.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ron Magpie said:


> One of the best things about being a 'grown-up'- No-one can choose how I arrange my space- I'm the one paying for it! My flat would probably seem wierd to a lot of people- tanks/cages/plants everywhere- but it's *my* space.


The boyf does get a voice, of course: "Don't you think..." "*MY* space! grrrr..."





Joking, bigtime!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> One of the best things about being a 'grown-up'- No-one can choose how I arrange my space- I'm the one paying for it! My flat would probably seem wierd to a lot of people- tanks/cages/plants everywhere- but it's *my* space.


im the same i live with perants tho but my room is my room they dont care to be honest what i do or how i do things in there all tho they did have to give up there big master bed room because the others got way to small lol 

i have 2 4ft tanks a 3 ft viv a 90 60 exo a 4fr x 4ft x 50cm viv big double wordrobe 2 comptuer desks big book case home made book case cd cabinet model cars lots of them a few shelvs tv sterio etc and i just brought 4 glass desplay cabinets to replace the tanks and vivs wen the rep shed is done

and my bed is in here some were


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I wish they would listen, I've tried having an 'adult conversation' but they just say 'its our house and tough' Its quite upsetting, but I'm not sure there's much I can do. They can't extend the side wall as we are a semi detatched house and my brother is on the attached bit. They were looking into building an extension a few years ago which would of had a seperate room (mine) which would of been ideal beacuse it would of been away from the rest of the house...a bit like a granny flat thing. Unfortunatly they decided against it  Now I'm faced with possibly having to part with some of my pets due to their snap ideas.


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I wish they would listen, I've tried having an 'adult conversation' but they just say 'its our house and tough' Its quite upsetting, but I'm not sure there's much I can do. They can't extend the side wall as we are a semi detatched house and my brother is on the attached bit. They were looking into building an extension a few years ago which would of had a seperate room (mine) which would of been ideal beacuse it would of been away from the rest of the house...a bit like a granny flat thing. Unfortunatly they decided against it  Now I'm faced with possibly having to part with some of my pets due to their snap ideas.


thats really crap wy should you have to suffer


----------



## RhianB87

Dont take this the wrong way but you said a while ago you would have space removed and yet you got more cresties... Shouldnt you of stopped while things were being decided with what was happening with your room?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I didn't know about the room thing then! Plus I had/have the space for those 2 as they are in the 'stack'


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Why do people act like such children when you disagree with them or ask them to explain themselves? I've been called a muppet and retard in the space of like two days.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why do people act like such children when you disagree with them or ask them to explain themselves? I've been called a muppet and retard in the space of like two days.


You clearly are Morgan!! haha only joking. Its because people think they know best.

By the way I have Jason a rat fluff the other day. Slightly bigger than mice and they tend to grow a bit more on them. He seemed to enjoy it:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why do people act like such children when you disagree with them or ask them to explain themselves? I've been called a muppet and retard in the space of like two days.


Retarded muppet.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy, I'm not going to rant about your parents as end of the day it is their decision. More usefully, if you haven't already, replace your bed with a loft bed. We got one for our oldest daughter a couple of months back, it created a space about 6 feet by 3 feet in which she could fit her stuff.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You clearly are Morgan!! haha only joking. Its because people think they know best.
> 
> By the way I have Jason a rat fluff the other day. Slightly bigger than mice and they tend to grow a bit more on them. He seemed to enjoy it:lol2:


Meh. I'm happy to admit I don't know everything, but there's nothing wrong with questioning something and offering opinion, if I'm wrong then explain why, I'm not guna cry about it.

Jason is a badass, that's why.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Meh. I'm happy to admit I don't know everything, but there's nothing wrong with questioning something and offering opinion, if I'm wrong then explain why, I'm not guna cry about it.
> 
> Jason is a badass, that's why.


Yeah exactly, that set up though is just stupid. I love how he said the sizes as if it was huge but its tiny for a mixed tank set up. What a douche.

Jason is badass!!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Damn straight.

I get pissed off with this forum, everyone's so childish. All the fishkeeping ones are much more adult.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Damn straight.
> 
> I get pissed off with this forum, everyone's so childish. All the fishkeeping ones are much more adult.


Don't let some hatchling get you down, Morgy Porgy, think of all the happy times on the forum eace: :flrt: Think of unicorns and rainbows.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Don't let some hatchling get you down, Morgy Porgy, think of all the happy times on the forum eace: :flrt: Think of unicorns and rainbows.


LOL I'm not down, it's just annoying.

I hate unicorns. They're a health and safety violation.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> LOL I'm not down, it's just annoying.
> 
> I hate unicorns. They're a health and safety violation.


Yes you are, don't lie to yourself. I like unicorns, I also like your avatar, I laughed out loud when I saw it, Kat is very talented! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Good idea about the loft bed, I'll look in to getting one.

Also, I love everyones new avatars! Haha


----------



## Wolfenrook

I've been working so hard on been less blunt with people on here, and have been holding back on commenting on that thread, but given the number of species in there seems to be INCREASING, sorry folks, Mr OverlyBlunt has been given an outing. 

Oh and Jazzy, it will work a treat! They seriously create a LOT of floor space. :2thumbs: Our oldest's bedroom is tiny (her 3 sisters share the larger room) so space management is VERY important for her, especially as it usually resembles a landfill.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> I've been working so hard on been less blunt with people on here, and have been holding back on commenting on that thread, but given the number of species in there seems to be INCREASING, sorry folks, Mr OverlyBlunt has been given an outing.
> 
> Oh and Jazzy, it will work a treat! They seriously create a LOT of floor space. :2thumbs: Our oldest's bedroom is tiny (her 3 sisters share the larger room) so space management is VERY important for her, especially as it usually resembles a landfill.
> 
> Ade


It was a good post, I just hate it when I'm the only one criticising.

Oh and as for the rasied beds, they're awesome anyway, it's like being on top bunk! Yes I'm 28.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'd give up trying to help that guy Morg, he isn't listening. He's just going to keep getting angry with everybody. Wont help that there's a guy on there now trying to argue it's not that bad. It's just going to degenerate into a pointless argument now. Guess he gets to learn the hard way.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Have I missed yet another Avatar thread?


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Have I missed yet another Avatar thread?


18+, go there! Go there now! The drawing with paint thread!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> 18+, go there! Go there now! The drawing with paint thread!


Lol some of them are quite funny.

My brother and his girlfriend are coming over later, they never come over during the week and never after about 6, but they are coming at about 8. They obviously have news about something. 
Either she is pregnant, they are engaged or they have found a place to live or all of the above :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Why do people act like such children when you disagree with them or ask them to explain themselves? I've been called a muppet and retard in the space of like two days.


If this were Lizards or Snakes (or even Shelled), critics would have been much harsher than you; you offered good advice, in good faith. The boy is clearly a muppet.

@Jazzy: How about offering to switch rooms with the brother? Could that work?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Kinda picked up another fish tank today. £40 for a little nano. Going to keep shrimp in there.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Kinda picked up another fish tank today. £40 for a little nano. Going to keep shrimp in there.


Have you started your rack yet then?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Have you started your rack yet then?


No. Can't be bothered.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Kinda picked up another fish tank today. £40 for a little nano. Going to keep shrimp in there.





Morgan Freeman said:


> No. Can't be bothered.


fair enough, don't blame you to be honest. I'm sitting around doing nothing now. It's amazing:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

There's no rush, I want it for when we move again really.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy...Have your parents had someone out to check it all out properly ?? You can't just go knocking down and moving walls !! :lol2: 

I've looked off and on for a new space saving bed design but im too much of a fat-ass for anything other than a metal framed bed. Plus I moved my bed to infront of the window to gain space so there aint much more I can do...unless I go all oriental and just have a thin matress/mat kinda thing and basically sleep on the floor....But then i'd lose my underbed storage space for my insect feeders and breeders...Can't win !! lol


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

REDDEV1L said:


> Jazzy...Have your parents had someone out to check it all out properly ?? You can't just go knocking down and moving walls !! :lol2:
> 
> I've looked off and on for a new space saving bed design but im too much of a fat-ass for anything other than a metal framed bed. Plus I moved my bed to infront of the window to gain space so there aint much more I can do...unless I go all oriental and just have a thin matress/mat kinda thing and basically sleep on the floor....But then i'd lose my underbed storage space for my insect feeders and breeders...Can't win !! lol


Shame you're so far away - we've got one in Classifieds for sale, but "we're down south and you're up north"!


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon Everyone!

How is everyone today?

I should be able to get the sunday off for Kempton as no-one has it off :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon Everyone!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I should be able to get the sunday off for Kempton as no-one has it off :2thumb:


What date is it?


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> What date is it?


around the 14th of August I think... possibly....:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> around the 14th of August I think... possibly....:blush:


Hmmm- I think I might go this year- although I gather it's not as 'phib-friendly as PRAS.


----------



## stewie m

whats kempton like never been might go next year the rep shed should be done by then


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> around the 14th of August I think... possibly....:blush:


Yep, just seen the Faceache link.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

New series of top gear starts tonight!!!

Also getting a bit bored of seeing Vettel dominating the F1 every week. Brilliant driver but justwant some competition!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone having probs with high temps? Might have to leave the viv lights off.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone having probs with high temps? Might have to leave the viv lights off.


I turn all my frog mats off this time of year. Darts should be ok though cos they're as far away from the windows as possible, not really looked at their temps actually to be honest, will have to check when I get home!
By the way, I hope you're happy, my sister and her boyfriend came over the other day and now he wants a BRB all because of Jason :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Anyone having probs with high temps? Might have to leave the viv lights off.


Left mine on this morning- which I'm beginning to regret. I may have to do some heavy spraying this evening! Having said that, my temps were fine yesterday.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Sun hits the flat about 4pm, so should be ok. Will turn them off when I'm home.


Jason is bad ass QED.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I looked yesterday and the temps were at 24c so should be ok. I have all the windows open slightly where they let in a breeze but still locked. That should cool it down a bit in the house.


----------



## RhianB87

Thankfully I never get full sunlight in my room so it doesnt get really hot and I have had the windows wide open and a fan on all day to try to make sure it stays cool! 


I have so many adult locusts that are going to die before Boris eats them :bash: Dont know what to do with them all. They are stinking the place out as well


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fry them up in honey.


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fry them up in honey.


I am on a diet, but thanks for the idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I am on a diet, but thanks for the idea :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So fry them up in honey and have a salad on the side. Simples.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I would eat that.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Just turned all the lights off on my dart tanks about 30 minutes ago. Temps had gone up past 29 degrees, some vivs were at 30 already, and that's in rooms with blinds closed and windows wide open.

Ade


----------



## andaroo

Thank god for air conditioning. I don't have to worry about over heating the frogs and sweaty hot houses anymore!


----------



## andaroo

I dont even think the basement i keep my frogs in here is air conditioned it was 20 degrees when it was -20 outside in the winter and 20 degrees when it was 35 outside a couple of weeks ago.

I get my sugargliders on wednesday!!! soooooooo excited they are called Xena and Gabby (after the show xena warrior princess and gabrielle was her side kick) :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flat isn't too bad, around 24.


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> New series of top gear starts tonight!!!
> 
> Also getting a bit bored of seeing Vettel dominating the F1 every week. Brilliant driver but justwant some competition!!


dont like f1 to prodicterbal and the same over and over 

dont mind the same driver wining all time if they had to fight to win as long as vettels on pole he will win aint he been on pole and won every race but one


----------



## stewie m

god i hate crickets in this weather its impossible to catch them wen they get away


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Had wisdom teeth taken out under sedation today.. So I'm wobbly on my feet, guess what happens? One of my whites decideds he wants to make a break for freedom whilst I'm changing their water! Never happend before.. took me a while to catch him whilst staggering about :lol2: Dumb frogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> I dont even think the basement i keep my frogs in here is air conditioned it was 20 degrees when it was -20 outside in the winter and 20 degrees when it was 35 outside a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> *I get my sugargliders on wednesday!!! soooooooo excited they are called Xena and Gabby (after the show xena warrior princess and gabrielle was her side kick) :flrt:*


Love it!:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Why do my frogs do this... using the mesh lid as a trampoline :lol2:

(keep an eye on the top right)
YouTube - ‪White's tree frogs acting dumb..‬‏


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Why do my frogs do this... using the mesh lid as a trampoline :lol2:
> 
> (keep an eye on the top right)
> YouTube - ‪White's tree frogs acting dumb..‬‏


 Hahaha! i'm guessing he thought he could cling!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Hahaha! i'm guessing he thought he could cling!


They do it nearly every night :lol2: Thought they would of learnt by now!


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Why do my frogs do this... using the mesh lid as a trampoline :lol2:
> 
> (keep an eye on the top right)
> YouTube - ‪White's tree frogs acting dumb..‬‏


My milk frogs do this too! I think the whites are too big and fat to do it any more bless them, they just throw themselves at the glass instead when we wiggle our fingers at them :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> My milk frogs do this too! I think the whites are too big and fat to do it any more bless them, they just throw themselves at the glass instead when we wiggle our fingers at them :lol2:


Yeah my milks are nutcases too :lol2: Frogs are so funny!


----------



## sambridge15

love my new house!! so much room for activities !!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

HELLLLOOOOOO!!!!! anybody here today!!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> HELLLLOOOOOO!!!!! anybody here today!!!!!!:lol2:


Im here! 
How are you today Matt?


----------



## andaroo

suggies 2moz :flrt:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Im here!
> How are you today Matt?


Yeah not bad, on the late shift though:devil:

You?



andaroo said:


> suggies 2moz :flrt:


That means pics then!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah not bad, on the late shift though:devil:
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> That means pics then!!!!


Yeah not to bad. That sucks.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah not to bad. That sucks.


Yep. At least I have it over and done with for the rest of the week though.

And I have Friday off for the road trip :lol2:


----------



## andaroo

pics on here of them as babies and their cage and stuff :flrt:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ng-my-sugar-gliders-tomorrow.html#post8494155


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

andaroo said:


> pics on here of them as babies and their cage and stuff :flrt:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ng-my-sugar-gliders-tomorrow.html#post8494155


Aww, I'm so jealous! Their cage is awesome and I love the froggy hammock :flrt:


----------



## manda88

Morning chaps. For once, I can't actually think of anything to say today really :gasp:

Getting yet another corn on Friday, a platinum from Adsclarke & vetdebbie of Procorns.co.uk :flrt: also taking Flanman to Torquay to pick him up a Green Tree Python, looking forward to seeing all the tiny babies, they're gorgeous as hatchlings! Also really looking forward to seeing all of Ads & Debbie's corns, they've got an amaaaaaazing variety of stunning snakes.
What's everyone got planned for this weekend then? Me and Matt have got a wedding on Saturday, then my sister's birthday meal in the evening, then Sunday I don't think I'm doing anything!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Morning chaps. For once, I can't actually think of anything to say today really :gasp:
> 
> Getting yet another corn on Friday, a platinum from Adsclarke & vetdebbie of Procorns.co.uk :flrt: also taking Flanman to Torquay to pick him up a Green Tree Python, looking forward to seeing all the tiny babies, they're gorgeous as hatchlings! Also really looking forward to seeing all of Ads & Debbie's corns, they've got an amaaaaaazing variety of stunning snakes.
> What's everyone got planned for this weekend then? Me and Matt have got a wedding on Saturday, then my sister's birthday meal in the evening, then Sunday I don't think I'm doing anything!


Another one! :gasp: Will it actually just be one? Or will you see a very pretty one that you must also bring home :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I am working all weekend but going to a mates first ever gig on Friday, meant to be at a house warming on sat but its miles away so not sure if I can be bothered. Then on Sunday its a mates birthday


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Another one! :gasp: Will it actually just be one? Or will you see a very pretty one that you must also bring home :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I am working all weekend but going to a mates first ever gig on Friday, meant to be at a house warming on sat but its miles away so not sure if I can be bothered. Then on Sunday its a mates birthday


:lol2: That's not the only one I'm buying this year either :whistling2: I'm buying a tessera corn as well cos I HAVE to, it's such an amazing price for such a gorgeous snake I just had to do it! They started pipping yesterday :flrt: And I'm getting an ultramel anery corn too. I've been very naughty this year. Not to mention I've got my eggs due to hatch in the next couple of weeks! But you're right they probably will have another beautiful one that I must have as well, but I'm only going to take enough money to pay for the one I'm meant to be collecting


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wow. Addiction.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh if you're ever in the area you can still have those mice!


----------



## REDDEV1L

MORE corns...OMG!! lol

What size rubs are your 2010's in ?? Just b'coz I got a good look at Diablo the other day when he was out and about (He generally heads for cover) and he's longer than the front and the side put together. 
I know it's just a guideline, and I know snakes can be healthy in smaller tanks (My dad has had a snow corn for about 15 yrs in a 2ft x 18" x 18") but we're worried about finding space for vivs...:lol2:

ALso..Anyone know of any reason why my Adult Bufo Bufo went absolutely bonkers mad for half an hour when we were having a BBQ ?? Was very unusual....One of them has done something similar when a blue bottle landed on her back...she went crackers...But this time it was both of em and seemed too much of a coincidence that we were having a BBQ in the garden at the same time. Maybe they wanted some Sausages, Burgers, Lamb steaks and marinated chicken too huh ??


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wow. Addiction.


I just can't get enough of them! They're all so pretty, I must have them!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh if you're ever in the area you can still have those mice!


Awesome, will do! We're going up past you at some point next month/beginning of August so if you've still got them then then we'll have them 



REDDEV1L said:


> MORE corns...OMG!! lol
> 
> What size rubs are your 2010's in ?? Just b'coz I got a good look at Diablo the other day when he was out and about (He generally heads for cover) and he's longer than the front and the side put together.
> I know it's just a guideline, and I know snakes can be healthy in smaller tanks (My dad has had a snow corn for about 15 yrs in a 2ft x 18" x 18") but we're worried about finding space for vivs...:lol2:
> 
> ALso..Anyone know of any reason why my Adult Bufo Bufo went absolutely bonkers mad for half an hour when we were having a BBQ ?? Was very unusual....One of them has done something similar when a blue bottle landed on her back...she went crackers...But this time it was both of em and seemed too much of a coincidence that we were having a BBQ in the garden at the same time. Maybe they wanted some Sausages, Burgers, Lamb steaks and marinated chicken too huh ??


Haha yup more!! All my 2010s are in 4 litre RUBs or bigger, two of them are over 100g so are in a 9 litre and a 12 litre already. I only just recently moved two of them into 4 litres though, they both weigh about 50g and were far too big for the 1.75 litres they were in before.
The pics you put up of your tiny bufo the other day were so cute :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ok but the first two weeks of August I'm on mah holidays!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Manda is the Corn Queen!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ok but the first two weeks of August I'm on mah holidays!


No problemo, hopefully it should be before August anyway, depending on whether one of the corns has had all it's feeds by then.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Manda is the Corn Queen!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I should so sig-quote that :flrt:


----------



## andaroo

More like corn on the cob :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> More like corn on the cob :lol2:


 You've gone all 'North American' on us! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> More like corn on the cob :lol2:


I'm a corn on the cob?! :gasp: I love corn on the cob, smothered in butter :mf_dribble:

Unless you mean cob as in horse :hmm:


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Unless you mean cob as in horse :hmm:


It works on SOOOOO MANY levels for you :lol2:


Yeah the mini Bufo is well cute. He's growing properly now, so I'm hoping he'll turn out to be male (Slower dev = smaller size)
Funny thing is, he's out in the open now in an xl flat faun ontop of my crix & FF's etc, and my bro STILL doesn't know i've got him. Had him 9 months now!! :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> It works on SOOOOO MANY levels for you :lol2:
> 
> 
> Yeah the mini Bufo is well cute. He's growing properly now, so I'm hoping he'll turn out to be male (Slower dev = smaller size)
> Funny thing is, he's out in the open now in an xl flat faun ontop of my crix & FF's etc, and my bro STILL doesn't know i've got him. Had him 9 months now!! :gasp: :lol2:


Well I have just been horse riding :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Good lord how can he not have noticed something so cute?! I wish I had a toad :flrt: oh wait, I do, it's called Matt :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Marcus shed today, it was a whopping 2.98 feet :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

GRRRR @ new ads.
I now have to SCROLL to click on the Amphibian section...Time to change my bookmark me thinks


----------



## Morgan Freeman

All about premium membership.


----------



## stewie m

i want to re do all my vivs whites one looks really @@it probably going back to plastic 

fbt one is just pointless 4ft and they only use like a foot of it might throw that one out and get a smaller 2 foot or a tad smaller for them

my divided dart tank looks really stoopid and a compleat mess 

if or when i get the shed sorted might just throw a load of the stuff out


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stewie your dart tanks are good!

Am I the only one who gets excited when their FF cultures work?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stewie your dart tanks are good!
> 
> Am I the only one who gets excited when their FF cultures work?


ok there the best of my vivs atm but there still stoopid and kak


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stewie your dart tanks are good!
> 
> *Am I the only one who gets excited when their FF cultures work?[*/QUOTE]
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> stewie m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok there the best of my vivs atm but there still stoopid and kak
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't. You actually have a really good eye for design, so stop putting yourself down, The FBTs would be fine in a smaller tank- say 2ft, or you could always get more!:2thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Is the proud owner of a 3 month old Aru GTP!!!!:gasp:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Is the proud owner of a 3 month old Aru GTP!!!!:gasp:


You as bad as Manda!! But this does require pictures :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> You as bad as Manda!! But this does require pictures :whistling2:


Well its called enzo and is mine and mandas. Will get pics up asap. Quite busy today cause I have got a wedding today and have to go pick my suit up in a bit.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stewie your dart tanks are good!
> 
> *Am I the only one who gets excited when their FF cultures work?[*/QUOTE]
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't. You actually have a really good eye for design, so stop putting yourself down, The FBTs would be fine in a smaller tank- say 2ft, or you could always get more!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought about get 4 or 5 more or maybe more and keep them in the 4ft but dont now if i want more
Click to expand...


----------



## RhianB87

You must have some very lazy FBTs. mine are in a 2-3 foot tank and are always hopping around it and calling.


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> You must have some very lazy FBTs. mine are in a 2-3 foot tank and are always hopping around it and calling.


yes very they do nothing there in a 4 ft and they never use more then half then your lucky if they use that thay hide up all time and never come out there just lame


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :censor::censor::censor:

The little :censor: that live next door have been screaming and banging around in the bathroom for nearly half an hour now.... They do my bloody head in :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Where is a good place to get live moss from? and would it survive growing on gravel which is often wet?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Here is a pic of my new GTP Enzo.










He is from a breeding of two High White ARU's so will be high white himself.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Where is a good place to get live moss from? and would it survive growing on gravel which is often wet?


The woods! And yeah, you want to keep it nice and damp anyway or it dries out and goes brown/dies!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> The woods! And yeah, you want to keep it nice and damp anyway or it dries out and goes brown/dies!


The only decent woods around me are all MOD land. Can you buy it from anywhere ?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> The only decent woods around me are all MOD land. Can you buy it from anywhere ?


You also need decent lighting, Richie sells it on his site.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You also need decent lighting, Richie sells it on his site.


There is a big light on the tank. I will try there :2thumb:

Also your new snake is very pretty


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> There is a big light on the tank. I will try there :2thumb:
> 
> Also your new snake is very pretty


Is it a UVb lighting as I find the moss does best under these lights. T5 are very good for moss growth as well.

Thank you he is lovely isn't he. I am feeding him tonight.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Is it a UVb lighting as I find the moss does best under these lights. T5 are very good for moss growth as well.
> 
> Thank you he is lovely isn't he. I am feeding him tonight.


I have no idea :whistling2: Will find out when I get home.

Good luck :2thumb: Whats he like to hold?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I have no idea :whistling2: Will find out when I get home.
> 
> Good luck :2thumb: Whats he like to hold?


I wont be holding him. When they are young they are very fragile and there spines are very delicate so for the first year it is minimal handling. The way I move him about is lift his perch out put him onto another one. However he is very good when moving him and was going onto my hand.

He is an Aru so they are good handlers when adults, and the male that fathered this clutch is stunning and he got him out. He was a great snake to hold.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I wont be holding him. When they are young they are very fragile and there spines are very delicate so for the first year it is minimal handling. The way I move him about is lift his perch out put him onto another one. However he is very good when moving him and was going onto my hand.
> 
> He is an Aru so they are good handlers when adults, and the male that fathered this clutch is stunning and he got him out. He was a great snake to hold.


Ahh ok, I didn't know that. He is a very pretty display snake as well : victory:

Thats good, how big do they get?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Ahh ok, I didn't know that. He is a very pretty display snake as well : victory:
> 
> Thats good, how big do they get?


The Arus are the smaller species of GTP and dont get massive they can live in a 30x30x45 for 18 months:gasp:


----------



## manda88

Screw the GTP, look at my new corn! 










I think I will call her Zelda. But yeah Enzo is awesome too, he's sooooo cute! I love his face!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Screw snakes I just quit my job!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Screw snakes I just quit my job!


WHAT!!!! I thought you were going to wait for the redundancies?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> WHAT!!!! I thought you were going to wait for the redundancies?


Health has gone downhill so don't have a choice.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Health has gone downhill so don't have a choice.


Sorry to hear that, Morg  maybe you could find a job working from home where you can just have a laptop on your knee or something? Pimping some hoes? Gambling? Some pretty good choices there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Morg  maybe you could find a job working from home where you can just have a laptop on your knee or something? Pimping some hoes? Gambling? Some pretty good choices there.


Selling used underwear to ebay pervs.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Selling used underwear to ebay pervs.


See you're getting it!  I've got lots of underwear I don't wear any more, want me to post them to you? You could say that Britney Spears soiled herself in them or something.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Screw the GTP, look at my new corn!
> 
> image
> 
> I think I will call her Zelda. But yeah Enzo is awesome too, he's sooooo cute! I love his face!


Very pretty, what strange morph is this one?
I do like GTPs, maybe one day :whistling2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Health has gone downhill so don't have a choice.


That sucks  Must be horrible




matt_mcmahon77 said:


> The Arus are the smaller species of GTP and dont get massive they can live in a 30x30x45 for 18 months:gasp:


Blimey! That seems tiny for a snake.



manda88 said:


> See you're getting it!  I've got lots of underwear I don't wear any more, want me to post them to you? You could say that Britney Spears soiled herself in them or something.


Manda, always there to lend a hand or underwear in this case :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> You also need decent lighting, Richie sells it on his site.



Yup, Richie sells it on rainforestvivs.co.uk.

Ade


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Very pretty, what strange morph is this one?
> I do like GTPs, maybe one day :whistling2:
> 
> Manda, always there to lend a hand or underwear in this case :whistling2:


She's a platinum, I've wanted one for aaaaages, in fact it was this one's mum that made me want one cos the mum is gorgeous! She's going to be Diego's girlfriend in a few years time, so hopefully it'll prove whether he's het amel or charcoal, as platinum is hypo anery charcoal, and she's het amel, but I don't know if Diego is het for anything. So they'll at least give me ghost babies anyway so I'm happy with that, I love ghosts!
If you do get a GTP, make sure you get one from the guy we got ours from, his are all absolutely stunning, I can't even tell you how beautiful they were! He's a really nice knowledgable guy too, definitely recommend him.
And :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

There's probably more money in *male* underwear...:whistling2:





Except to lorry drivers of course!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> She's a platinum, I've wanted one for aaaaages, in fact it was this one's mum that made me want one cos the mum is gorgeous! She's going to be Diego's girlfriend in a few years time, so hopefully it'll prove whether he's het amel or charcoal, as platinum is hypo anery charcoal, and she's het amel, but I don't know if Diego is het for anything. So they'll at least give me ghost babies anyway so I'm happy with that, I love ghosts!
> If you do get a GTP, make sure you get one from the guy we got ours from, his are all absolutely stunning, I can't even tell you how beautiful they were! He's a really nice knowledgable guy too, definitely recommend him.
> And :lol2:


lucky Diego, I am guessing it wont be next year but the year after for breeding? 

Thats the side of breeding I would like to do, not knowing quite what your going to get.

I would like to get one one day but right now I have issues fitting all 4 snakes in let alone any more


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> See you're getting it!  I've got lots of underwear I don't wear any more, want me to post them to you? You could say that Britney Spears soiled herself in them or something.


Matt Matt! Matttt! HEEELLPPP!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> lucky Diego, I am guessing it wont be next year but the year after for breeding?
> 
> Thats the side of breeding I would like to do, not knowing quite what your going to get.
> 
> I would like to get one one day but right now I have issues fitting all 4 snakes in let alone any more


Probably the year after that, it depends how big she is really, if she's massive then maybe but I would say it's more likely to be 2014. She's freakin' tiny, I'm a bit cautious picking her up cos there's hardly anything to get hold of, bless her, I swear the others were never this tiny! :lol2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Matt Matt! Matttt! HEEELLPPP!


You love it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

There you go, Morgan- she's going to inundate you...


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Probably the year after that, it depends how big she is really, if she's massive then maybe but I would say it's more likely to be 2014. She's freakin' tiny, I'm a bit cautious picking her up cos there's hardly anything to get hold of, bless her, I swear the others were never this tiny! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> You love it!


Aww bless her, how old is she?
I felt like that with Ava when I found her! She is now a huge 37g and shed yesterday which was 1.2 feet


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> There you go, Morgan- she's going to inundate you...


I don't know what inundate means 



FallenAngel said:


> Aww bless her, how old is she?
> I felt like that with Ava when I found her! She is now a huge 37g and shed yesterday which was 1.2 feet


She's 5 weeks old, I think she hatched on the 27th of May or around then, she's sooooo cute! Aww that's great about Ava! Has she calmed down now too? The platinum shed last night and it was so mini, it must seriously only be like 8-10 inches long, if that!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I don't know what inundate means
> 
> 
> 
> She's 5 weeks old, I think she hatched on the 27th of May or around then, she's sooooo cute! Aww that's great about Ava! Has she calmed down now too? The platinum shed last night and it was so mini, it must seriously only be like 8-10 inches long, if that!!


you will flood him with your pants :lol2:

Awww!!! Really diddy!!! I would be to scared to hold her!
Yeah she is great now : victory: So chilled out when being handled.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> you will flood him with your pants :lol2:
> 
> Awww!!! Really diddy!!! I would be to scared to hold her!
> Yeah she is great now : victory: So chilled out when being handled.


Haha I've not got THAT many pairs spare! In fact there's only two pairs that I can think of right now, one has little cartoon farm animals on and the other has Ermintrude from The Magic Roundabout!
Yeah she's like a little streak of piss bless her, I was a bit silly to put her on the white card to take a pic of her earlier, cos if she's shot off there'd have been no way I'd be able to grab her in time, she did almost shoot off when I went to pick her up! :gasp: I won't be putting her on the card again in a hurry, she'll just have to have pics taken on my hand!
That's awesome news, I'm really glad she's settled back in for you so well! Has she moved back onto fuzzies again now?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Matt Matt! Matttt! HEEELLPPP!


I would help but when manda gets something in her head, there is no stopping her. I will try and control her for you though but no promises:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

fo god sake now i have spring tails all over my bed


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha I've not got THAT many pairs spare! In fact there's only two pairs that I can think of right now, one has little cartoon farm animals on and the other has Ermintrude from The Magic Roundabout!
> Yeah she's like a little streak of piss bless her, I was a bit silly to put her on the white card to take a pic of her earlier, cos if she's shot off there'd have been no way I'd be able to grab her in time, she did almost shoot off when I went to pick her up! :gasp: I won't be putting her on the card again in a hurry, she'll just have to have pics taken on my hand!
> That's awesome news, I'm really glad she's settled back in for you so well! Has she moved back onto fuzzies again now?


 
haha not the most sensible thing to do :lol2: Did you see the thread of someone who nearly lost their baby corn because they tried to feed her while holding her.... :bash:

yeah she is, wolfing them down like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## detail3r

Evening all.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Evening all.


Evening, 
I think I have messed up my back again  decided it would be a great idea to move my room around on my own... it was going great at the time but now I have finished and sat down it really hurts 

I have also just found out one of my mates at work has come off his motorbike so is currently in hospital having xrays because he cant move his neck or legs.


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Evening,
> I think I have messed up my back again  decided it would be a great idea to move my room around on my own... it was going great at the time but now I have finished and sat down it really hurts
> 
> I have also just found out one of my mates at work has come off his motorbike so is currently in hospital having xrays because he cant move his neck or legs.


Ouch on both counts! Knackered backs are a right pain - lets hope it improves soon eh?

Also I hope your mate makes a speedy recovery!

I've lost half a stone in 2 weeks for no reason I can think of - result, lol.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Ouch on both counts! Knackered backs are a right pain - lets hope it improves soon eh?
> 
> Also I hope your mate makes a speedy recovery!
> 
> I've lost half a stone in 2 weeks for no reason I can think of - result, lol.



Yeah I hope he does as well, I admit though he does ride like a tit!

I wish I could do that! Its taken me since Jan to shift 2 stone!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah I hope he does as well, I admit though he does ride like a tit!
> 
> I wish I could do that! Its taken me since Jan to shift 2 stone!


Some would say self inflicted then..... (but then i'm known to drive a bit lairily sometimes).

I'm shocked tbh, still 1.5 stone lighter than I was this time last year!


----------



## RhianB87

All my snakes hate me and want to leave me!!!
I did some moving around of the vivs last night to try to give myself more room, so they all got a bit of an upheaval as I moved everything. Well Marcus was really active last night. 
So anyway, at about 3am I randomly woke up and thought I would check on the MBK as I have just moved him into a little viv and was hoping he couldnt escape from it.
Well he was still there but Marcus the little git was onto of the viv, he had managed to open his viv somehow, climb around my pc and up a pile of 3 vivs.... :bash:
So I am off to get a lock for his viv!! I texted me OH because its his snake, his drunken reply. "hahahahahah I lov me snake!!!" Helpful as always!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> All my snakes hate me and want to leave me!!!
> I did some moving around of the vivs last night to try to give myself more room, so they all got a bit of an upheaval as I moved everything. Well Marcus was really active last night.
> So anyway, at about 3am I randomly woke up and thought I would check on the MBK as I have just moved him into a little viv and was hoping he couldnt escape from it.
> Well he was still there but Marcus the little git was onto of the viv, he had managed to open his viv somehow, climb around my pc and up a pile of 3 vivs.... :bash:
> So I am off to get a lock for his viv!! I texted me OH because its his snake, his drunken reply. "hahahahahah I lov me snake!!!" Helpful as always!


Hahaha Jesus Christ that was lucky!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> All my snakes hate me and want to leave me!!!
> I did some moving around of the vivs last night to try to give myself more room, so they all got a bit of an upheaval as I moved everything. Well Marcus was really active last night.
> So anyway, at about 3am I randomly woke up and thought I would check on the MBK as I have just moved him into a little viv and was hoping he couldnt escape from it.
> Well he was still there but Marcus the little git was onto of the viv, he had managed to open his viv somehow, climb around my pc and up a pile of 3 vivs.... :bash:
> So I am off to get a lock for his viv!! I texted me OH because its his snake, his drunken reply. "hahahahahah I lov me snake!!!" Helpful as always!


Well that was bloody lucky!!!! We haven't had any escapees and hoping not to as well. How do you manage it haha:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

had enough since yesterday i have cought well in to double figers of escaped crickets plus i had 2 in my bed last night 

had enough getting fed up with it now


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Stewie you need a man hug.

I have slept like 2 hours.


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> had enough since yesterday i have cought well in to double figers of escaped crickets plus i had 2 in my bed last night
> 
> had enough getting fed up with it now


I found one in my bed the other night too, it woke me up and I flung it across the room and went straight back to sleep! I think I found it again in the morning and threw it out the window. Maybe they're escaping from one of your tanks, have you sealed up the top of the back of the Exo Terra? Loads escape out of there so we tape them up.


----------



## stewie m

pretty sure its not the exo tape dosnt work they eat it tride it befor so iv put mesh or plastic and tape over that over all the holes i had escaps befor and stoped them for ages and months now all of a sudden there every were and its 2 times worse 

sigh...

i cant wait till the rep sheds done i really cant


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've just 'rescued' a little whites tree frog. I think he has mbd he's holding his mouth open a bit and his legs look a bit funny. I'm going to ring round a couple vets to see if I can take him, in the mean time is there anything I can do for him? Like anything I can add to his water?


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Stewie you need a man hug.
> 
> I have slept like 2 hours.


i dint sleep much eaither was falling asleep befor i went bed got in bed and i was well wake


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've just 'rescued' a little whites tree frog. I think he has mbd he's holding his mouth open a bit and his legs look a bit funny. I'm going to ring round a couple vets to see if I can take him, in the mean time is there anything I can do for him? Like anything I can add to his water?


Poor little thing, there's not much you can do about his funny bones and mouth unfortunately, but I'd try giving him some calcium dusted crickets and see how he goes. Stories about animals with MBD make me sad  I hate people that can't be arsed/don't know how to look after animals properly.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have MBD.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha Jesus Christ that was lucky!!





matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well that was bloody lucky!!!! We haven't had any escapees and hoping not to as well. How do you manage it haha:lol2:


Thankfully there was no-where he could of gotten out of my room so wouldnt of been to hard to find!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The vet said to dissolve nutrabol in his water?


----------



## stewie m

im still finding escapys


----------



## Wolfenrook

Would Zolcal-D be easier than trying to disolve Nutrabol? Even if the vit D denatures in it, the calcium is still there. Just an idea.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wolfenrook said:


> Would Zolcal-D be easier than trying to disolve Nutrabol? Even if the vit D denatures in it, the calcium is still there. Just an idea.
> 
> Ade


Is that readily availble? I have cal-stron too that I can use instead of nutrabol? 

The person I got him from said they dusted his food. I have put pics on a new thread if you want to give you opinion on his condition?


----------



## Wolfenrook

livefoods.co.uk stock it Jazzy, and BSP drops.

Maybe they were dusting, with old out of date stuff that was completely useless. Not everybody realises how quickly supplements expire once opened.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wolfenrook said:


> livefoods.co.uk stock it Jazzy, and BSP drops.
> 
> Maybe they were dusting, with old out of date stuff that was completely useless. Not everybody realises how quickly supplements expire once opened.
> 
> Ade


Yeah supposed to be replaced every 6 months right? 

I'll order some of that stuff. Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook

No probs, and I've replied to your post. 

He's a lovely little frog, here's hoping he can overcome his problems with some TLC from you.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Nurse Jazzy!:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He's not looking so good at the moment.  his mouth seems a bit more saggy today. Unfortunatly I'm tied up at the shop all day on my own so can't get the day off  Got those drops arriving hopefully tomorrow, but if he doesn't perk up it'll be a vets visit tomorrow or friday I think.


----------



## REDDEV1L

GRRR

Just found out I have to butcher my 3 Marina tank hoods as the glass installed only lets 20% of UVB through, so apparently after 2 months of using a 10% bulb, NO UV gets through to my phibs !!!!!
This means my canes, regularis and eyeball the common frog haven't been getting any UVB from the lights...just as well I vit & calc dust over 50% of feeds.

Lesson to be learned...Assumption if the mother of all :censor:-ups

Now...Anyone got any ideas what I can put in place of the glass (Apart from mesh) ??


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

REDDEV1L said:


> GRRR
> 
> Just found out I have to butcher my 3 Marina tank hoods as the glass installed only lets 20% of UVB through, so apparently after 2 months of using a 10% bulb, NO UV gets through to my phibs !!!!!
> This means my canes, regularis and eyeball the common frog haven't been getting any UVB from the lights...just as well I vit & calc dust over 50% of feeds.
> 
> Lesson to be learned...Assumption if the mother of all :censor:-ups
> 
> Now...Anyone got any ideas what I can put in place of the glass (Apart from mesh) ??


Opti-white glass? That lets through UVb.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Calcium on it's own is no good unless it has added D3.


----------



## stewie m

more crickets cought today 

if this carrys on then im getting rid


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The person I got the little whites from, said she's really hurt by my comments because her son spent a lot of money on it etc, I know he keeps other reps and I can only hope they are in a better condition. I really dont care if they use this forum, but I wasn't going to pretend that the frog was ok when he clearly isn't.


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The person I got the little whites from, said she's really hurt by my comments because her son spent a lot of money on it etc, I know he keeps other reps and I can only hope they are in a better condition. I really dont care if they use this forum, but I wasn't going to pretend that the frog was ok when he clearly isn't.


They must of known something wasnt right by the state of him...


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The person I got the little whites from, said she's really hurt by my comments because her son spent a lot of money on it etc, I know he keeps other reps and I can only hope they are in a better condition. I really dont care if they use this forum, but I wasn't going to pretend that the frog was ok when he clearly isn't.


Well then she's clearly an idiot of she can't see that there's something wrong with that poor frog. What did you say to her? I really hope they know how to look after the rest of their animals properly, I dread to think what condition they're in if they're as clueless with them as they are the frog :bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> They must of known something wasnt right by the state of him...


I was thinking that, but it appears to not be the case. She said they've been out and bought new supplements for their geckos after I said about it. (you can read all this on my fb)


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Well then she's clearly an idiot of she can't see that there's something wrong with that poor frog. What did you say to her? I really hope they know how to look after the rest of their animals properly, I dread to think what condition they're in if they're as clueless with them as they are the frog :bash:


I was polite about it, you can read it on one of my status updates on facebook. I've not mentioned their other animals, only suggested that they buy new vits and calcium for them. Her son told me when he dropped the frog off the other day, that he was selling some animals to save up for a pair of ball pythons etc.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I was polite about it, you can read it on one of my status updates on facebook. I've not mentioned their other animals, only suggested that they buy new vits and calcium for them. Her son told me when he dropped the frog off the other day, that he was selling some animals to save up for a pair of ball pythons etc.


Well at least that's one good thing I suppose, considering they're piss easy to look after and don't need any supplements or anything, let's just hope he bothers to feed them properly and has them on a stat!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dropping frogs is terrible, I'm just glad nobody on here as ever done it!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dropping frogs is terrible, I'm just glad nobody on here as ever done it!


Haha, brilliant. Manda will be commenting shortly on this one I think:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Dropping frogs is terrible, I'm just glad nobody on here as ever done it!





matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Haha, brilliant. Manda will be commenting shortly on this one I think:whistling2::lol2:


You rang? :flrt:

Technically I've never dropper a frog per sé.... Diglett positively THREW himself from my hands that time shortly after I got him :lol2: And your frog jumped out of the tank onto the floor without any contact with my hands :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Some of the opinions on the Africa Aid thread positively galling.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> You rang? :flrt:
> 
> Technically I've never dropper a frog per sé.... Diglett positively THREW himself from my hands that time shortly after I got him :lol2: And your frog jumped out of the tank onto the floor without any contact with my hands :whistling2:


 Manda makes frogs suicidal...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Manda makes frogs suicidal...:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Manda makes frogs suicidal...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Whats good for cleaning inside of tanks? 
The FBT tank glass is murky but not sure what to use to clean it..


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Whats good for cleaning inside of tanks?
> The FBT tank glass is murky but not sure what to use to clean it..


Vinegar.


----------



## Ron Magpie

:flrt::flrt::flrt:


manda88 said:


>


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flights, hotel and transfers to Aruba. £4k.

Holiday clothes from Tescos. £50!

:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Flights, hotel and transfers to Aruba. £4k.
> 
> Holiday clothes from Tescos. £50!
> 
> :2thumb:


tescos???? cheep skate


----------



## stewie m

:lol2::lol2:how comes every time i post in here every one vanishs and dont post for like a day :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

AHHH I have a job interview in about an hour! Its only with wetherspoons but hoping I can get a full time job out of it so I can leave my current job which I am starting to hate!!


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> :lol2::lol2:how comes every time i post in here every one vanishs and dont post for like a day :lol2:


Haha don't take it to heart, Stew, clearly we've run out of things to say!



FallenAngel said:


> AHHH I have a job interview in about an hour! Its only with wetherspoons but hoping I can get a full time job out of it so I can leave my current job which I am starting to hate!!


Woohoo! Good luck!

Argh my eggs are on day 49 of incubation today and they've not started to dimple yet, I want them to hatch now! I'm hoping they'll hatch within the next two weeks, I'm soooooo excited. Out of all of the eggs, only two have died which I'm not too fussed about, one was dodgy from fairly soon in, and the other dimpled ages ago and has actually gone yellow now so is definitely dead. The half mouldy one doesn't look like it's alive any more but I'm leaving it in anyway just in case, and one other has got a small dimple in as well but it's still white. I just want them to hatch!! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> AHHH I have a job interview in about an hour! Its only with wetherspoons but hoping I can get a full time job out of it so I can leave my current job which I am starting to hate!!


Good luck!:2thumb:



manda88 said:


> Haha don't take it to heart, Stew, clearly we've run out of things to say!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Good luck!
> 
> Argh my eggs are on day 49 of incubation today and they've not started to dimple yet, I want them to hatch now! I'm hoping they'll hatch within the next two weeks, I'm soooooo excited. Out of all of the eggs, only two have died which I'm not too fussed about, one was dodgy from fairly soon in, and the other dimpled ages ago and has actually gone yellow now so is definitely dead. The half mouldy one doesn't look like it's alive any more but I'm leaving it in anyway just in case, and one other has got a small dimple in as well but it's still white. I just want them to hatch!! :devil: :lol2:


You're so impatient darlin! Watched eggs never boil. Or something.:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Good luck!:2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so impatient darlin! Watched eggs never boil. Or something.:lol2:


Haha I know I am, I'm terrible, I'm just so damn excited cos I know it's getting so close!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone got any herping tips for Spain ??
I'm off to Salou on Sunday, and while my little bro's in the water parks and my mothers on the beach, I intend to be wandering the land finding phibs to stuff in my suitcase and smuggle back :whistling2: (No, not really... although there may be some Hyla meridionalis in which case I might be tempted!! lol)

If I can fit it all in, I intend on taking am empty cricket tub, an empty waxie tub, some latex gloves, some forceps, a flicking and prodding paintbrush and maybe my bro's feeding tongs. Oh and some small ziplock baggies & small solid containers for dead specimens.
Anything else I might need in my kit ??

I did message Nick Baker on twitter but he's abroad himself somewhere so doubt i'll get any hints from him


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone got any herping tips for Spain ??
> I'm off to Salou on Sunday, and while my little bro's in the water parks and my mothers on the beach, I intend to be wandering the land finding phibs to stuff in my suitcase and smuggle back :whistling2: (No, not really... although there may be some Hyla meridionalis in which case I might be tempted!! lol)
> 
> If I can fit it all in, I intend on taking am empty cricket tub, an empty waxie tub, some latex gloves, some forceps, a flicking and prodding paintbrush and maybe my bro's feeding tongs. *Oh and some small ziplock baggies & small solid containers for dead specimens*.
> Anything else I might need in my kit ??
> 
> I did message Nick Baker on twitter but he's abroad himself somewhere so doubt i'll get any hints from him


Will you be allowed to bring those back over? And I'd be careful taking those tongs and things too, you know what airports are like, might think you're gonna stab someone in the eye with them!
I'm sure you'll probably see some geckos around the buildings on the walls and stuff, not really sure you'll see much else in all honesty, but it'd be awesome if you do!! Prove me wrong, damn it!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Haha I know I am, I'm terrible, I'm just so damn excited cos I know it's getting so close!


Well we get to see some babies in there eggs today anyway. That is going to be awesome, see what Chris has hatched!!!!


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Well we get to see some babies in there eggs today anyway. That is going to be awesome, see what Chris has hatched!!!!


Yeah but they're not my babies :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

Is it sad that I am quite excited to see what you have hatching :blush:

I mentioned your baby corns to my OH who promptly told me that I am not allowed any more.


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> AHHH I have a job interview in about an hour! Its only with wetherspoons but hoping I can get a full time job out of it so I can leave my current job which I am starting to hate!!


i should be expecting a phone call next week for one they phoned me yesterday saying there doin interviews and they will contact me next week


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Haha I know I am, I'm terrible, I'm just so damn excited cos I know it's getting so close!


aww that sounded rude


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Haha don't take it to heart, Stew, clearly we've run out of things to say!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Good luck!
> 
> Argh my eggs are on day 49 of incubation today and they've not started to dimple yet, I want them to hatch now! I'm hoping they'll hatch within the next two weeks, I'm soooooo excited. Out of all of the eggs, only two have died which I'm not too fussed about, one was dodgy from fairly soon in, and the other dimpled ages ago and has actually gone yellow now so is definitely dead. The half mouldy one doesn't look like it's alive any more but I'm leaving it in anyway just in case, and one other has got a small dimple in as well but it's still white. I just want them to hatch!! :devil: :lol2:


its ok just thought was a bit wierd cuz its like really busy till i post :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> its ok just thought was a bit wierd cuz its like really busy till i post :lol2:


Nah. it's 'cos we hate you.










(Not really!:lol2


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah. it's 'cos we hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not really!:lol2


:gasp:


----------



## stewie m

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

24x12

http://www.windyhillsheds.com/_images/4p_12X24_StoraShed_LogCabin_5248.jpg

10x30

http://www.windyhillsheds.com/_images/4u_10x30_StrBarn_TimbrFrame_PineSidng_NatSta_2403.jpg


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Is it sad that I am quite excited to see what you have hatching :blush:
> 
> I mentioned your baby corns to my OH who promptly told me that I am not allowed any more.


Haha not at all! And he'll change his mind once he sees how beautiful they are! At least I hope they'll be beautiful, I saw a pic of someone elses hypo lavender baby the other day and it was gorgeous, so hopefully mine'll look like that too.



stewie m said:


> aww that sounded rude


You dirty boy! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Haha Corns arent really his thing so I doubt he would. I should be sensible and know that the inn is full at 4 :whistling2:

Also

I think its dead :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Haha Corns arent really his thing so I doubt he would. I should be sensible and know that the inn is full at 4 :whistling2:
> 
> Also
> 
> I think its dead :whistling2:
> 
> image


I only planned on ever getting one corn :lol2: I love when they constrict like that, Poppy does that every time without fail and goes mental, she's actually rolled up and out of her tub before because she just kept wrapping herself round and round and round :lol2: fortunately I saw it happening so had my hand there in time to catch her, silly girl.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Haha Corns arent really his thing so I doubt he would. I should be sensible and know that the inn is full at 4 :whistling2:
> 
> Also
> 
> *I think its dead :whistling2:*
> 
> image


 Got to make sure!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Haha not at all! And he'll change his mind once he sees how beautiful they are! At least I hope they'll be beautiful, I saw a pic of someone elses hypo lavender baby the other day and it was gorgeous, so hopefully mine'll look like that too.
> 
> 
> 
> You dirty boy! :lol2:


unless i red it wrong


----------



## RhianB87

5 weeks on Sunday till Kempton! :no1:

Not that I am buying anything but it will be good to meet up with everyone again!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> 5 weeks on Sunday till Kempton! :no1:
> 
> Not that I am buying anything but it will be good to meet up with everyone again!


Yeah I spent my Kempton money on Enzo. So will just be going to look around and i mean it this time:lol2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I spent my Kempton money on Enzo. So will just be going to look around and i mean it this time:lol2:


Just don't take your wallet with you, it'll make things much easier!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I spent my Kempton money on Enzo. So will just be going to look around and i mean it this time:lol2:


Are you sure? Will you not be coming home with another royal :whistling2:



manda88 said:


> Just don't take your wallet with you, it'll make things much easier!


Will you be taking money though ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Just don't take your wallet with you, it'll make things much easier!


I have to have my wallet everywhere I go. Its going to be sooooo hard not to buy something if I see it and like it. Because I need more females!!!!! You are worse with me than snakes but it just seems that whenever I buy a snake its one thas £400-£600 hahaha


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Are you sure? Will you not be coming home with another royal :whistling2:


Going to try my hardest not to.


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Going to try my hardest not to.


I really want another king but I know I shouldnt


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I really want another king but I know I shouldnt


No you don't. You want a cb11 manda and matt special Hypo Lavender corn:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> No you don't. You want a cb11 manda and matt special Hypo Lavender corn:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: I am sure they will be very pretty but I have had enough of baby snakes for the time being. I have Ava who may always be a midget


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Are you sure? Will you not be coming home with another royal :whistling2:
> 
> Will you be taking money though ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just a small emergency supply 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have to have my wallet everywhere I go. Its going to be sooooo hard not to buy something if I see it and like it. Because I need more females!!!!! You are worse with me than snakes but it just seems that whenever I buy a snake its one thas £400-£600 hahaha


Precisely, my corns have cost me less than £100 each so far so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Just a small emergency supply
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, my corns have cost me less than £100 each so far so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Thats what I will be taking, maybe to get some decoration. But the OH isnt coming with me so I wont have much self control :whistling2:

I have spent all of £30 each on my snakes, with the royal costing the most at £35 :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Just a small emergency supply
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely, my corns have cost me less than £100 each so far so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah SOOOO FAR!!!! whats coming up soon though haha. I am going to take a SMALL amount of cash with me as I should have had my pay rise and may want to celebrate :lol2: but I am leaving all cards at home so the budget will be whatever I have on me. I think that's sensible!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah SOOOO FAR!!!! whats coming up soon though haha. I am going to take a SMALL amount of cash with me as I should have had my pay rise and may want to celebrate :lol2: but I am leaving all cards as home so the budget will be whatever I have on me. I think that's sensible!!!!!


That is a sensible thing to do : victory:

I think I am going to try to get there earlier this year to try to avoid most of the queues, 2 hours was a tad much last year!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> That is a sensible thing to do : victory:
> 
> I think I am going to try to get there earlier this year to try to avoid most of the queues, 2 hours was a tad much last year!!


Yeah I think we will get there 30 mins before it opens. Its not very much of a drive so should be easy. Seen as we got to Manchester early haha


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah I think we will get there 30 mins before it opens. Its not very much of a drive so should be easy. Seen as we got to Manchester early haha


I think I will aim for about then as well. Its good its now over 2 floors!
Haha yeah, I'm not planning on getting up at 4:30 again!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

What date is it? I might still be in Aruba.


----------



## stewie m

whats kempton like might go next year the shed should be done buy then

plz dont run away :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> What date is it? I might still be in Aruba.


Its on the 14th of August




stewie m said:


> whats kempton like might go next year the shed should be done buy then
> 
> plz dont run away :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Its pretty good, cant remember a huge amount in the way of amphibs though. You should come of a nosey this year


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Its on the 14th of August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty good, cant remember a huge amount in the way of amphibs though. You should come of a nosey this year


no point me going this year no money or space and will be most upset if i see some thing i want next year will be good tho as hopfully i will be working and the shed will be done 

dont mind if theres not alot in the way of phibs when the sheds done i will be after a few snakes and lizards as well


----------



## manda88

My eggs are soooo gonna hatch soon, I just candled them and I can see little snake masses inside! :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

I'm hoping Vettels run of dominance comes to an end today!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Gonna have to see if I can do Kempton- it's the day before payday, and it's the boyfs birthday this month :whistling2:

@Manda: Yay, patter of no feet whatsover any time now!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Gonna have to see if I can do Kempton- it's the day before payday, and it's the boyfs birthday this month :whistling2:
> 
> @Manda: Yay, patter of no feet whatsover any time now!:lol2:


Do it! And yaaay!


----------



## stewie m

any ideas what else i could put in my divided 4ft tank other ten darts that i was orig useing it for


----------



## stewie m

job interview tomorrow


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> job interview tomorrow


Ooh what for?


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Ooh what for?


only city link warhouse but its a job innit


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> only city link warhouse but its a job innit


Precisely, as long as it's bringing in some dollar that's all that matters! I used to work at City Link in Guildford but in the customer services bit, it's a piece of cake in the warehouse, you basically just print stickers, stick them on parcels and make sure they go on the right van!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Precisely, as long as it's bringing in some dollar that's all that matters! I used to work at City Link in Guildford but in the customer services bit, it's a piece of cake in the warehouse, you basically just print stickers, stick them on parcels and make sure they go on the right van!


easy then thats good


----------



## andaroo

theres a reptile expo in 2 weeks here in toronto. I dunno whether to get tomato frogs, darts or hylomantis lemurs hmmmmm!


----------



## richie.b

andaroo said:


> theres a reptile expo in 2 weeks here in toronto. I dunno whether to get tomato frogs, darts or hylomantis lemurs hmmmmm!


Tomato frogs are a bit boring in my opinion they just burrow and you dont see them till its dark, h.lemur youve always wanted those so maybe but i think you should enter the world of darts you wont be sorry :2thumb:

i was asked at frogday if i wanted h.lemur i wont tell you how much though :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> easy then thats good


I've done a fair bit of warehouse work in my time- it can be physically demanding, but pretty satisfying- especially if you get a good crowd. Good luck!:no1:



richie.b said:


> Tomato frogs are a bit boring in my opinion they just burrow and you dont see them till its dark, h.lemur youve always wanted those so maybe but i think you should enter the world of darts you wont be sorry :2thumb:
> 
> i was asked at frogday if i wanted h.lemur i wont tell you how much though :whistling2:
> 
> Richie


And, don't listen to Richie, he's skipped his meds :lol2: Tomato frogs are fab!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I've done a fair bit of warehouse work in my time- it can be physically demanding, but pretty satisfying- especially if you get a good crowd. Good luck!:no1:
> 
> 
> And, don't listen to Richie, he's skipped his meds :lol2: Tomato frogs are fab!:2thumb:


iv worked i a waehouse my whole life used to work in the steel indurtry was there for 8 years till i got made redundent in 08 sorting parcels cant be as hard as carrying steel around all day 

tomato and cheese sarnie is were its at


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> iv worked i a waehouse my whole life used to work in the steel indurtry was there for 8 years till i got made redundent in 08 sorting parcels cant be as hard as carrying steel around all day
> 
> tomato and cheese sarnie is were its at


Hehe- I've done both- take a tip from me- these places are *always* run by the Bitches of Eastwick- find the Head Bitch and be very, *very* nice to her- playing 'Helpless Male' always worked for me!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- I've done both- take a tip from me- these places are *always* run by the Bitches of Eastwick- find the Head Bitch and be very, *very* nice to her- playing 'Helpless Male' always worked for me!:lol2:


thanx for the tip ron ill bere that in mind


----------



## Wolfenrook

andaroo said:


> theres a reptile expo in 2 weeks here in toronto. I dunno whether to get tomato frogs, darts or hylomantis lemurs hmmmmm!



You already have kept a fair few tree frogs, why not give the darts a try? Perhaps some nice leucs or azureas, get you into things gently. 

As to tomato frogs, fat, lazy, nah, I live here and that's enough fat and lazy for one household. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Anderoo: Ignore everybody- buy some toads!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## andaroo

but i think tomato frogs are so cute! Have always wanted a pair and call them Cherry and Plum :flrt: after the types of tomatoes. 

I am tempted by darts but i haven't got a tank ready yet. This expo is just a smallish one, similar to the one i went to back in may. There is a massive breeders expo here for 2 days in september its canada's equivalent of hamm i'm so excited for that one! One thing i cant find here is cork bark background panels


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> but i think tomato frogs are so cute! Have always wanted a pair and call them Cherry and Plum :flrt: after the types of tomatoes.
> 
> I am tempted by darts but i haven't got a tank ready yet. This expo is just a smallish one, similar to the one i went to back in may. There is a massive breeders expo here for 2 days in september its canada's equivalent of hamm i'm so excited for that one! One thing i cant find here is cork bark background panels


Tomatos then. Easy.


----------



## manda88

andaroo said:


> but i think tomato frogs are so cute! Have always wanted a pair and call them Cherry and Plum :flrt: after the types of tomatoes.
> 
> I am tempted by darts but i haven't got a tank ready yet. This expo is just a smallish one, similar to the one i went to back in may. There is a massive breeders expo here for 2 days in september its canada's equivalent of hamm i'm so excited for that one! One thing i cant find here is cork bark background panels


Tomatoes tomatoes tomatoes! They're so damn cute, you have to get them, and I love those names!! Just load up on everything else at the Canada-hamm! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

I gave the FBT's some little locusts last night, I have never seen such confused looking frogs, I know the babies have never seen them before and not sure about the new adults. but one of the babies launched itself at one locust, which hopped miles away from it. It looked so stunned and confused about where his dinner had gone :lol2:

And I have found out my milk hates rat pups, she has refused to eat them for a few weeks so gave her a mouse last night and it was gone within about half an hour! 

And I have also got another job :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I gave the FBT's some little locusts last night, I have never seen such confused looking frogs, I know the babies have never seen them before and not sure about the new adults. but one of the babies launched itself at one locust, which hopped miles away from it. It looked so stunned and confused about where his dinner had gone :lol2:
> 
> And I have found out my milk hates rat pups, she has refused to eat them for a few weeks so gave her a mouse last night and it was gone within about half an hour!
> 
> *And I have also got another job :2thumb:*


Yay! :2thumb::no1::2thumb: Doing what?


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay! :2thumb::no1::2thumb: Doing what?


Just bar work in a local wetherspoons but its more money which is much needed


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Just bar work in a local wetherspoons but its more money which is much needed


 Excellent.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Just bar work in a local wetherspoons but its more money which is much needed


Free drinks all round!! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> I gave the FBT's some little locusts last night, I have never seen such confused looking frogs, I know the babies have never seen them before and not sure about the new adults. but one of the babies launched itself at one locust, which hopped miles away from it. It looked so stunned and confused about where his dinner had gone :lol2:
> 
> And I have found out my milk hates rat pups, she has refused to eat them for a few weeks so gave her a mouse last night and it was gone within about half an hour!
> 
> And I have also got another job :2thumb:


yay well done :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/720230-girlfriend-sale-swap.html

This is worth a read for a chuckle :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

just got back from my job interview


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> just got back from my job interview


I have got an internal one for a Team Leader where I am currently on Thursday!!!!


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I have got an internal one for a Team Leader where I am currently on Thursday!!!!


 
every one one here seems to be having them atm 

man it felt strange im 26 and have never had a job interview my whole life but seem to go ok just got to wait to here from them now


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay, got some Garra Rufa in at work.... set up a tank for some in my room, I'm going to 'borrow them' for a while... nice feet for the summer hopefully :lol2: Beats paying £10 for 10 mins in a salon.


----------



## stewie m

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1::cheers::cheers::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1::cheers::cheers::jump::jump::jump::jump:


Did you get the job by any chance Stew!!!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Did you get the job by any chance Stew!!!


I think so :whistling2:

I got a letter today saying I didnt get a job I applied for about 4 months ago!!!!!!!


----------



## stewie m

oh yes gotto go in next wed for a intoduction then start on the 25th


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> oh yes gotto go in next wed for a intoduction then start on the 25th


Wahey, nice one. Congratulations!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> I think so :whistling2:
> 
> I got a letter today saying I didnt get a job I applied for about 4 months ago!!!!!!!


At least you know now though haha


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wahey, nice one. Congratulations!!!


its only taken since 08 :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Congrats stew!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> oh yes gotto go in next wed for a intoduction then start on the 25th


Well done you, Hong Kong Stewie!:2thumb::no1::no1::2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Congrats :2thumb::2thumb:

And yay for my feet fish!








:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Congrats :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> And yay for my feet fish!
> image
> :lol2:


Are you joking, or are you seriously using them?:gasp:

I'd love to try it sometime- but trust me, they'd have their work seriously cut out with my feet!:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

I see somebody must have been bored and decided to rearrange all the classifieds, they moved my amphibian vivs and plants thats been on there for months into equipment. The crazy part is i only used to bump the add every couple of weeks and it would only be 3 pages back whereas its been on classified equipment for a day and is already 4 pages in, i guess they felt they need to make the busy one even busier. Well that will be the end of those adds i wont be chasing them through pages of adds thats for certain

anyway if anyone didnt know ive got a few plants and vivs for sale, only for amphibians though in case you wondered :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Are you joking, or are you seriously using them?:gasp:
> 
> I'd love to try it sometime- but trust me, they'd have their work seriously cut out with my feet!:lol2:


No, serious.. They are mine. I have them in a tank in my room.. For my personal use only. 'Borrowed' them from work :lol2: it feels nice, like bubbles popping all over your feet. My feet already feel nicer after 2 10 min sessions today. (which would cost £20 at a spa)


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No, serious.. They are mine. I have them in a tank in my room.. For my personal use only. 'Borrowed' them from work :lol2: it feels nice, like bubbles popping all over your feet. My feet already feel nicer after 2 10 min sessions today. (which would cost £20 at a spa)
> image


Wow. What living conditions do they need? I've seen stuff on their use, but nothing about their keep.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Wow. What living conditions do they need? I've seen stuff on their use, but nothing about their keep.


Easy to keep! Basic tropical set up (I have no substrate) they like it warm about 28degrees. Fast flowing water. Neutral ph and they feed on algae wafers and tabimins


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> I see somebody must have been bored and decided to rearrange all the classifieds, they moved my amphibian vivs and plants thats been on there for months into equipment. The crazy part is i only used to bump the add every couple of weeks and it would only be 3 pages back whereas its been on classified equipment for a day and is already 4 pages in, i guess they felt they need to make the busy one even busier. Well that will be the end of those adds i wont be chasing them through pages of adds thats for certain
> 
> anyway if anyone didnt know ive got a few plants and vivs for sale, only for amphibians though in case you wondered :whistling2:
> 
> Richie


Well we all know to contact you anyway for our phibby needs  Looking forward to visiting you and your froggies tomorrow!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No, serious.. They are mine. I have them in a tank in my room.. For my personal use only. 'Borrowed' them from work :lol2: it feels nice, like bubbles popping all over your feet. My feet already feel nicer after 2 10 min sessions today. (which would cost £20 at a spa)
> image


Kewl. where are they from originally- for some reason I'm guessing Asia?


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl. where are they from originally- for some reason I'm guessing Asia?


whos asian??


----------



## RhianB87

Urgh I am plodding through a long stint of work 
With all the training with the new job, my old job and helping my brothers girlfriend at her work. I starting working on Tuesday, my next day off is a week Tuesday! :bash: 

Manda have you had any babies yet?


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> whos asian??


Jazzys' foot fishees- maybe.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Urgh I am plodding through a long stint of work
> With all the training with the new job, my old job and helping my brothers girlfriend at her work. I starting working on Tuesday, my next day off is a week Tuesday! :bash:
> 
> Manda have you had any babies yet?


Nope still none yet, checked them this morning and there's a few dimples in some eggs so hopefully it'll be soon, discovered one more dead egg at the back right in the middle of the clutch though which is poo, but I've counted like 19 good eggs so I can't complain too much!


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Jazzys' foot fishees- maybe.


thats a shame i like asians


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl. where are they from originally- for some reason I'm guessing Asia?


Turkey and surrounding countries. They can grow up to 6 inches.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Turkey and surrounding countries. They can grow up to 6 inches.


wish i could


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Anybody here? Im bored at work :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Nope still none yet, checked them this morning and there's a few dimples in some eggs so hopefully it'll be soon, discovered one more dead egg at the back right in the middle of the clutch though which is poo, but I've counted like 19 good eggs so I can't complain too much!


Aww no  Thats not good. Hopefully all 19 will hatch and be nice and healthy. 



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Anybody here? Im bored at work :devil:


Afternoon! I am at work as well which is very exciting....


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Aww no  Thats not good. Hopefully all 19 will hatch and be nice and healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon! I am at work as well which is very exciting....


I am here till 18:00 as well today which is really crap!!!


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Anybody here? Im bored at work :devil:


nope not till the 25th


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> nope not till the 25th


Thats my next day off


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Thats my next day off


My next day off is Friday and then I am not going back until the 1st :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

ARGHH... I have just seen a thread that the breeder of Ava and Eve has posted with some of his babies. They are stunning! And he will be at Kempton.... Must have control....:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wasups?


----------



## Ron Magpie

My male golden treefrog has been calling again- no sign of interest from the female, though.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Wasups?


sup homie i is good tho doin nut ting atm innit you get me


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> sup homie i is good tho doin nut ting atm innit you get me


Essex bois are *so* Urban...

:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> My male golden treefrog has been calling again- no sign of interest from the female, though.


Ron, don't suppose you could get a recording could you bud of the call? We think ours may have been calling, but I can't find a recording of the call anywhere to confirm it's them.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Ron, don't suppose you could get a recording could you bud of the call? We think ours may have been calling, but I can't find a recording of the call anywhere to confirm it's them.
> 
> Ade


I'll give it a go, but no promises! If it helps, it sounds halfway between a gurgling drain and a duck quack:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yeah, it does help actually Ron. The call we've been hearing I described as sounding like a duck been strangled, so yeah sounds about right. Cheers bud.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, it does help actually Ron. *The call we've been hearing I described as sounding like a duck been strangled,* so yeah sounds about right. Cheers bud.
> 
> Ade


Def sounds right to me!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Essex bois are *so* Urban...
> 
> :lol2:


thanx


----------



## stewie m

gotta go work tomorrow god its been a long time since i said that


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Gumtree is so stupid. I advertised 2 baby leopard geckos for sale and the ad got removed because I'm classed as a commercial breeder....seriously WTF?! but then I scroll down the page and theres someone selling loads of bearded dragon babies and his advert got approved.. Very pissed off. :bash:


----------



## stewie m

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Gumtree is so stupid. I advertised 2 baby leopard geckos for sale and the ad got removed because I'm classed as a commercial breeder....seriously WTF?! but then I scroll down the page and theres someone selling loads of bearded dragon babies and his advert got approved.. Very pissed off. :bash:


nothing makes sence any more


----------



## manda88

Awkward moment alert!! Some guy from the Red Cross just came to my door and said something about doing a survey but you have to be over 25, so I said no can do I'm afraid as I'm only 22, and he replied with 'aaah why aren't you over 25?!' so I just casually come out with 'cos my parents didn't have sex quick enough' *tumbleweed* *crickets singing* :shock:
I was immediately like why the HELL did I just say that :lol2: fortunately it blew over and he said something about would I be interested in doing a naked sky dive, and I actually thought he was serious, fortunately he wasn't!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Awkward moment alert!! Some guy from the Red Cross just came to my door and said something about doing a survey but you have to be over 25, so I said no can do I'm afraid as I'm only 22, and he replied with 'aaah why aren't you over 25?!' so I just casually come out with 'cos my parents didn't have sex quick enough' *tumbleweed* *crickets singing* :shock:
> I was immediately like why the HELL did I just say that :lol2: fortunately it blew over and he said something about would I be interested in doing a naked sky dive, and I actually thought he was serious, fortunately he wasn't!


naked sky dive :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87

How can I sneak another snake in without anyone noticing :whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> How can I sneak another snake in without anyone noticing :whistling2:


hide it under your clothes or in a bag or somthing


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> How can I sneak another snake in without anyone noticing :whistling2:


Easily!! Trust me, it can be done!! DOOOO ITTTTTT!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Awkward moment alert!! Some guy from the Red Cross just came to my door and said something about doing a survey but you have to be over 25, so I said no can do I'm afraid as I'm only 22, and he replied with 'aaah why aren't you over 25?!' so I just casually come out with 'cos my parents didn't have sex quick enough' *tumbleweed* *crickets singing* :shock:
> I was immediately like why the HELL did I just say that :lol2: fortunately it blew over and he said something about would I be interested in doing a naked sky dive, and I actually thought he was serious, fortunately he wasn't!


 Hahaha! Got rid of some Mormans once by explaining to them I was a witch- they left *very* quickly!


----------



## stewie m

ron your a wicked witch 

goto go work soon for my introduction type thing 

i found the most gorgers glass cabinet ever i need so much


----------



## stewie m

manda when are u doin the naked sky dive :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Hahaha! Got rid of some Mormans once by explaining to them I was a witch- they left *very* quickly!


:lol2: excellent!



stewie m said:


> manda when are u doin the naked sky dive :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Haha I'm *not* doing a naked sky dive, Stewie  there's no way in hell I'd ever get naked in a public place!!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> :lol2: excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'm *not* doing a naked sky dive, Stewie  there's no way in hell I'd ever get naked in a public place!!


but it wont be very public you will be in the sky :lol2:


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> but it wont be very public you will be in the sky :lol2:


Haha imagine...I'd have some poor person strapped to the back of me with my boobs rippling in the wind :lol2: the landing would be the most mortifying moment of my life, imagine all the people watching as some naked woman floats towards the ground ungracefully.


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> How can I sneak another snake in without anyone noticing :whistling2:


Just bring it in when you get some livefood...No raised eyebrows then :whistling2:



Well spose I should do the obligatory "had a great holiday, don't wanna be back bla bla bla" :Na_Na_Na_Na:

The one thing I never realised is just how much of my time my phibs take up. All of em were fine for the week while I was away (I got someone to check on my Bufo Bufo incase Bertha had flipped onto her back) but I never expected anything else.
I actually had to force myself to clean and feed em on Sun and Mon. :gasp:

Anyway here's some holiday pics.

Some panoramics from the balcony.









The only wild herp (Apart from ants and a jumping spid) I found & it was virtually dead









Went to Barcelona Zoo
(Unfortunately we were on an excursion and only had 3 hours there, 45 mins of which we watched a dolphin show, so we ended up missing about 1/3 of the Zoo [& the whole Terrarium section :bash:])

The phib section was rubbish. A pair of waxy treefs, azures and I think tincs, and some axies. None of whose tanks I was happy with!!








They did have an outdoor pond tho, right next to a koy pond, with Midwife Toads, tree frogs and Pool frogs *I think* But I could only spot the pools.









More pics of some of the other animals.




























After the zoo, we had a few hours to burn in the centre of Barcelona. (They wouldn't let us out without a stern warning about pickpockets etc)
but what they didn't warn of was the scammers. Ya know, the little ball [pea?] and the three matchboxes [cups?].
Within 5 mins on Les Rambles, apparently the best shopping street in Barcelona, we saw a dutch guy lose €400 within a minute to these scammers. Although don't feel too sorry for him, he opened his wallet up and let the scammer take the money out FFS...What an idiot!!
Also, exchange on there was terrible, 89c/£, it was €1.08/£ in Salou.

Anyway, Les Rambles










One thing that shocked us, was the prices.
XL Bacon Double Cheeseburger meal at BK was €8.20 & a 'Long Chicken' meal was €7.50, for a Quarter Pounder meal at McD's it was about the same.
There was a €3 per day charge to use the mini-fridge in the hotel (We were half board) and we got no drink with the evening meal so it cost €4.80 for a small bottle of Coke and a 1.5l btl of Water.
Also, the supermarkets have a 25c surcharge if you buy a cold bottle of water as opposed to a room temp one !! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Easily!! Trust me, it can be done!! DOOOO ITTTTTT!!


I want one of these

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/723496-hybrids-my-first-hatching-guess.html

I dont normally like hybrids but I think these are quite pretty!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I want one of these
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/723496-hybrids-my-first-hatching-guess.html
> 
> I dont normally like hybrids but I think these are quite pretty!


Yeah they're pretty sweet, and not so bad for a hybrid, its things like corn x milk/king and royal x burm that I don't like.

My corn eggs have started to hatch!! One tiny egg at the bottom has a few slits in from where the baby is trying to come out!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Haha imagine...I'd have some poor person strapped to the back of me with my boobs rippling in the wind :lol2: the landing would be the most mortifying moment of my life, imagine all the people watching as some naked woman floats towards the ground ungracefully.


hahahaaha :lol2::lol2: but can u imagen if the guy on your back waS naked aswell 


awww to meny biscuets


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> hahahaaha :lol2::lol2: but can u imagen if the guy on your back waS naked aswell
> 
> 
> awww to meny biscuets


:lol2: you've got a dirty mind, young man!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> :lol2: you've got a dirty mind, young man!


:lol2::lol2: young man but im oldr then you :lol2:


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> :lol2::lol2: young man but im oldr then you :lol2:


Or are you....:hmm:







Yes you are.

Lookit! My first baby is hatching!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Yeah they're pretty sweet, and not so bad for a hybrid, its things like corn x milk/king and royal x burm that I don't like.
> 
> My corn eggs have started to hatch!! One tiny egg at the bottom has a few slits in from where the baby is trying to come out!


 Woohoo!!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:


stewie m said:


> hahahaaha :lol2::lol2: but can u imagen if the guy on your back waS naked aswell
> 
> 
> awww to meny biscuets


 I'm shocked, *shocked* I tell you! And morally outraged as well. :devil:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Woohoo!!!!:2thumb::no1::2thumb:
> 
> I'm shocked, *shocked* I tell you! And morally outraged as well. :devil:


 blame manda it she started it saying she going to do a naked sky dive


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Or are you....:hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> Lookit! My first baby is hatching!!
> 
> image


you just look older :lol2::lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::devil::devil:


----------



## RhianB87

I mentioned getting a new snake to my mum and got "for gods sake" as a reply but she didnt say no :whistling2:

the OH on the other hand had a go at me and told me not to be so stupid as I have to many! My first thought when he said that was bugger off, its my room and my money! 

So I may be getting one of the hybrids as long as their not stupidly expensive!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I mentioned getting a new snake to my mum and got "for gods sake" as a reply but she didnt say no :whistling2:
> 
> the OH on the other hand had a go at me and told me not to be so stupid as I have to many! My first thought when he said that was bugger off, its my room and my money!
> 
> So I may be getting one of the hybrids as long as their not stupidly expensive!


Haha that's how I used to be with my mum, unless the answer was a straight 'no' I'd take it as a yes :lol2: Tell your OH there is no such thing as too many :Na_Na_Na_Na: And too right, it's your room and your money so do what you bloody well like! Where's the thread? I wanna see!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I wish I could have snakes still!


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> I mentioned getting a new snake to my mum and got "for gods sake" as a reply but she didnt say no :whistling2:
> 
> the OH on the other hand had a go at me and told me not to be so stupid as I have to many! My first thought when he said that was bugger off, its my room and my money!
> 
> So I may be getting one of the hybrids as long as their not stupidly expensive!


Sounds to me like you should get another snake and boyfriend :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha that's how I used to be with my mum, unless the answer was a straight 'no' I'd take it as a yes :lol2: Tell your OH there is no such thing as too many :Na_Na_Na_Na: And too right, it's your room and your money so do what you bloody well like! Where's the thread? I wanna see!


Its the one you replied to on the last page. 

I did tell him that if he had his snake at his house I would have more room (which was a bit mean because I know he cant) but it did shut him up :2thumb: I shall see what its like in real life at Kempton


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wish I could have snakes still!


Do C's parents not want a snake in the house or something? You know you will have Jason back one day  he's in shed again and is getting chunkier now he's eating rat fluffs!



richie.b said:


> Sounds to me like you should get another snake and boyfriend :whistling2:


:no1: Still on for tomorrow? We're planning on leaving ours at about 9 so hopefully if the traffic isn't too crap then we'll be there by 12. Can you PM me your number please so I can text you when we're nearby?


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Sounds to me like you should get another snake and boyfriend :whistling2:


:lol2: 

Dont give me ideas :whistling2:

I am earning a bit more money know so I think I can fit on more in...somewhere...

I just served a really short guy at work (under 5 foot) but he had huge hands!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Its the one you replied to on the last page.
> 
> I did tell him that if he had his snake at his house I would have more room (which was a bit mean because I know he cant) but it did shut him up :2thumb: I shall see what its like in real life at Kempton


Oh yeah durr, he's the guy you bought Eve and Ava from yeah? That's nice of him to say he'll give you discount!!  You have to get one now!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Oh yeah durr, he's the guy you bought Eve and Ava from yeah? That's nice of him to say he'll give you discount!!  You have to get one now!


Yeah. But that didnt help me resist :whistling2: But I will see how much he wants first, because I cant afford loads but we shall see!

Do you fancy meeting up in the queue at Kempton?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> I wish I could have snakes still!


Jason is still going to be here when you are ready for him. Just bigger haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Do C's parents not want a snake in the house or something? You know you will have Jason back one day  he's in shed again and is getting chunkier now he's eating rat fluffs!


The Mum loves him and was sad to see him go, I just needed the space, money and felt bad bringing too many pets over. Plus they have a dog and I wouldn't want him getting near JO!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah. But that didnt help me resist :whistling2: But I will see how much he wants first, because I cant afford loads but we shall see!
> 
> Do you fancy meeting up in the queue at Kempton?


Yeah sounds good, then whoever's there first can join them in the queue rather than having to go all the way to the back!! :2thumb: We're gonna try and get there for about 9 this year to get closer to the front.



Morgan Freeman said:


> The Mum loves him and was sad to see him go, I just needed the space, money and felt bad bringing too many pets over. Plus they have a dog and I wouldn't want him getting near JO!


Yeah too right, is the dog allowed in all the rooms? Well at least you know you'll have him back one day and for the time being he's being looked after by the awesomeness that is me and Matt!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah sounds good, then whoever's there first can join them in the queue rather than having to go all the way to the back!! :2thumb: We're gonna try and get there for about 9 this year to get closer to the front.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah too right, is the dog allowed in all the rooms? Well at least you know you'll have him back one day and for the time being he's being looked after by the awesomeness that is me and Matt!


I will aim for around then and will drop you a text when I get there, as I will be on my lonesome 
I have no idea how far away it is


----------



## Morgan Freeman

When I have space I'd like a White Lipped Python aswell, BEASTS!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> When I have space I'd like a White Lipped Python aswell, BEASTS!


Yeah they are awesome but also VERY vicious. Get a GTP they are awesome:no1:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I will aim for around then and will drop you a text when I get there, as I will be on my lonesome
> I have no idea how far away it is


Cool cool, it only takes us 20 minutes to get there so it shouldn't take you any more than about 30-40 minutes I wouldn't have thought!


----------



## stewie m

any one got the new blackberry 9300 just up graded to one


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My mum has said no to all my animals! Haha... I'm currently in exeter and I've been and held a couple of corn snakes and spoken to the lady in the shop about my 'fear' etc which has pretty much gone away now. Mainly scared of being bitten!
I'm thinking of going back and getting my first snake today...


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My mum has said no to all my animals! Haha... I'm currently in exeter and I've been and held a couple of corn snakes and spoken to the lady in the shop about my 'fear' etc which has pretty much gone away now. Mainly scared of being bitten!
> I'm thinking of going back and getting my first snake today...


But if your mum has said no to you buying more, will she not make you get rid of something new? Remember you'll have to feed them dead mice/rats too  your mum probably won't like those in the freezer! :lol2:
Ooh and also, don't worry about being bitten, the thought of it is a lot scarier than it actually happening! Being bitten by one of your bunnies would hurt 1000 times more!


----------



## stewie m

i will be getting some snakes again wen the shed is done


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My mum has said no to all my animals! Haha... I'm currently in exeter and I've been and held a couple of corn snakes and spoken to the lady in the shop about my 'fear' etc which has pretty much gone away now. Mainly scared of being bitten!
> I'm thinking of going back and getting my first snake today...


I thought you were trying to downsize your collection because of your brothers stuff? Isnt it best to wait until everything is sorted rather than adding fuel to the fire?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That's not happening anymore after a long discussion with parents! So no need to get rid of anything. The dead mice in the freezer won't be a big deal because I've got other gross things in there. I've got him, a normal baby called kellog.


----------



## RhianB87

You have decided in 1 day that you want a corn snake and now own one...


----------



## RhianB87

On another note, does anyone know how to copy videos from facebook onto here?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Actually no, I've been thinking about it for a while. I nearly bought one at PRAS but didn't feel confident enough then and I couldn't really spend time handling a few and asking lots of questions. I've read care sheets and asked the lady in the shop a heap of questions, I've been in there most of the day. I'm not stupid although it seems you want to give me a grilling, so go ahead...


----------



## manda88

We need photos, Jazzy! Corns rule, welcome to the addiction! I promise you it will NOT stop at just one....


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> We need photos, Jazzy! Corns rule, welcome to the addiction! I promise you it will NOT stop at just one....


I'm planning on sticking to just the one because I only have the space for one 3ft viv when he's fully grown! I held quite a few and he was the most placid so I decided on him. 
Here's Kellogg:


----------



## stewie m

very nice jazzy u cant go wrong with corns there great


----------



## Wolfenrook

I love corn snakes. I wont be having one though. lol

My wife however has decided she wants some fire bellied toads. Really surprised me, but she saw some in a local chain store, and fell in love. Ironic really, as when we started keeping darts that was one of the options I suggested. I said to her at the time we had a choice of mantellas, fire bellied toads, crested geckos or dart frogs. She saw a photograph of an Azureas and well you know the rest.  Well now she's decided she really likes fire bellied toads. lol


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'll just keep this quiet for now they are bound to find out soon though. My mum is scared of every animal I own, even the live food! She phoned me up in a panic when a tortoise escaped :lol2: But they are behind closed doors, so she doesn't need to see them.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm planning on sticking to just the one because I only have the space for one 3ft viv when he's fully grown! I held quite a few and he was the most placid so I decided on him.
> Here's Kellogg:
> image


Sweet! Can you get a pic of his belly? From the small section by his tail that I can see, it looks like he's got the checkered pattern but not joining in the middle? If thats the case then that means he's het diffused


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> Sweet! Can you get a pic of his belly? From the small section by his tail that I can see, it looks like he's got the checkered pattern but not joining in the middle? If thats the case then that means he's het diffused


I will once he's settled  he was sold to me as a normal. I have no idea on morphs :lol:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I will once he's settled  he was sold to me as a normal. I have no idea on morphs :lol:


Yeah visually he's a normal, but sometimes a het can show through, like with het diffused babies some have the zipper like pattern on the belly like yours looks like he has


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Nice, does that mean he would produce 'het' babies? Not that I intend to breed I just want him as a pet. 
I have the pinkies in the freezer wrapped up and in a tub labled 'reptile food' :lol2: it's in the draw with the frozen fish foods! Can't believe how cheap snakes are to feed! By far my cheapest animal!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Yeah visually he's a normal, but sometimes a het can show through, like with het diffused babies some have the zipper like pattern on the belly like yours looks like he has


 I dont know about diffused im bloody confussed :bash:
i was over my mates the other day and said to him hows the corn snake eggs doing he opened the box to show me the eggs and there was 16 baby corns in there that had hatched over night, that was good to see :2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

i need some plastic why is it so expensive


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nice, does that mean he would produce 'het' babies? Not that I intend to breed I just want him as a pet.
> I have the pinkies in the freezer wrapped up and in a tub labled 'reptile food' :lol2: it's in the draw with the frozen fish foods! Can't believe how cheap snakes are to feed! By far my cheapest animal!


It means that if you bred him to a visual or het diffused then you'd get some diffused babies, but if you bred him to a normal with no hets then all the babies would be possible het diffused. Yeah snakes are pretty cheap to keep! Until you end up with 20+ :lol2: but even then its not too bad.



richie.b said:


> I dont know about diffused im bloody confussed :bash:
> i was over my mates the other day and said to him hows the corn snake eggs doing he opened the box to show me the eggs and there was 16 baby corns in there that had hatched over night, that was good to see :2thumb:


Diffused is what my red one called Akiko looks like, but she's the best one in the world so no others look as good as her 
I've only got one baby out of the egg at the moment, but 3 others have pipped so they'll be out soon!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I think he's pretty and I hope he stays friendly. All the others I held were really fast and wriggly and I felt a bit nervous holding them incase I dropped them. But this guy seems a lot more layed back :flrt: Theres a pic on fb so my family are bound to see it :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

i want a boob job


----------



## manda88

Got a few more hatching this morning!



















And this little guy left his egg during the night!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Lots of snakes! I think i'll stick to just the one :lol2: how many will you have when these finish hatching?


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Lots of snakes! I think i'll stick to just the one :lol2: how many will you have when these finish hatching?


About 40 :gasp:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wow! Do you handle them all weekly?


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Wow! Do you handle them all weekly?


Yeah I try to handle the younger ones more often than the adults so they get used to being habdled and have a bit of a stretch, but usually I handle each of them once or twice a week for a few minutes. I would handle them more but I like to wait until they've pooed before I get them out, and usually they poo about 3 or 4 days after they eat, its nasty when they poo on you!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Just told my mum about the snake, she freaked out a bit but seems ok now after I assured her it wouldn't escape! So seems ok, as long as I don't bring it near her :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Just told my mum about the snake, she freaked out a bit but seems ok now after I assured her it wouldn't escape! So seems ok, as long as I don't bring it near her :lol2:


 Dont do that I did and upgrade her RUB (if she is in one) to soon then you will have an escapee on your hands! I did not have a happy mother :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> Dont do that I did and upgrade her RUB (if she is in one) to soon then you will have an escapee on your hands! I did not have a happy mother :whistling2:


:lol2: I just asked in the snake section when I will know when he needs an upgrade. He's currently in an exo breeding box. Bit wary of RUBS because I heard they can sqeeze through the gaps in the lid? 

Here's Kelloggs house :flrt: I've sellotaped the little plastic doors at the front just incase!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

On another note, today I did my first car boot sale... It was a bit scary, people like vultures trying to open my boxes/bags before they were even out of the car. They were peering in the windows, it was like they were zombies :gasp: It was rather intimidating! Made £30 profit though and my room is getting more empty! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

frrreeeeeeeeeeeeeddddooooooooooooom


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: I just asked in the snake section when I will know when he needs an upgrade. He's currently in an exo breeding box. Bit wary of RUBS because I heard they can sqeeze through the gaps in the lid?
> 
> Here's Kelloggs house :flrt: I've sellotaped the little plastic doors at the front just incase!
> 
> image


Ava is in a 12l RUB and hasnt managed to escape out of it but I am not sure how big your one is.


Am I a bad girlfriend for leaving my OHs house last night when he started to be sick.... It was due to excessive alcohol consuption! I couldnt deal with it because I was tired and have work today so I ended up coming home at 1:50 this morning!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Ava is in a 12l RUB and hasnt managed to escape out of it but I am not sure how big your one is.
> 
> 
> *Am I a bad girlfriend for leaving my OHs house last night when he started to be sick.... It was due to excessive alcohol consuption! I couldnt deal with it because I was tired and have work today so I ended up coming home at 1:50 this morning!*


 Nope- I think you're a hero!:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope- I think you're a hero!:2thumb:


Haha :2thumb: I feel better about it now. 
When I was about to leave he was still sitting next to the toilet telling me that he was fine and I can stay... What a pillock is all I can say :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yeah I try to handle the younger ones more often than the adults so they get used to being habdled and have a bit of a stretch, but usually I handle each of them once or twice a week for a few minutes. I would handle them more but I like to wait until they've pooed before I get them out, and usually they poo about 3 or 4 days after they eat, its nasty when they poo on you!


 
I have been projectile pooed on when Eve was younger


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Might have to leave my job due to my bosses girlfrends paranoia... She's wrapped him round her little finger and now doesn't want him to have contact with me or any other woman. FFS


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Might have to leave my job due to my bosses girlfrends paranoia... She's wrapped him round her little finger and now doesn't want him to have contact with me or any other woman. FFS


He can't make you leave thats called constructive dismissal, and can only fire you if you do something wrong otherwise its illegal, so you have nothing to worry about there.

Just ignore her!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I will ignore her, I'm even not going to my bosses birthday meal to please her. She has issues that she needs sorting. Its sad to watch her play my boss like she is, but he's too nice to see it


----------



## richie.b

Matt and Manda how did your visit to the zoo go saturday, not as good as my zoo i bet :lol2:

seriously though always nice to see you both :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Matt and Manda how did your visit to the zoo go saturday, not as good as my zoo i bet :lol2:
> 
> seriously though always nice to see you both :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


Yeah it was good! Too many annoying little kids running around though, and uneducated parents pointing out the sea lions to their toddlers and saying 'look at the seals!' :lol2: I'm going to make sure my kids know the difference!
Was great to see you too! Really enjoyed seeing the garden and all the inhabitants, especially the green house and the bantams!



















:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Yeah it was good! Too many annoying little kids running around though, and uneducated parents pointing out the sea lions to their toddlers and saying 'look at the seals!' :lol2: I'm going to make sure my kids know the difference!
> Was great to see you too! Really enjoyed seeing the garden and all the inhabitants, especially the green house and the bantams!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :lol2:


good for you Manda, i found with my kids the best thing was to lock them in the attic and feed them with a catapult :whistling2:

love the pics :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> good for you Manda, i found with my kids the best thing was to lock them in the attic and feed them with a catapult :whistling2:
> 
> love the pics :2thumb:


My kids are gonna wear pillowcases until they stop growing to save me money on having to buy them clothes :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

any one no were i can buy plastic viv plants from cheap on line redoin my whites viv with plastic


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not online but Dunelm Mill do some.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not online but Dunelm Mill do some.


who but there probly miles away


----------



## stewie m

had my first day at city link yesterday


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> any one no were i can buy plastic viv plants from cheap on line redoin my whites viv with plastic


Clearly you haven't heard of Surrey Pet Supplies! Look at their website and you'll find everything you could possibly need for cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Clearly you haven't heard of Surrey Pet Supplies! Look at their website and you'll find everything you could possibly need for cheaper than anywhere else.


Whenever I set foot in that shop I always come home with some new plant! :bash:


----------



## spend_day

stewie m said:


> any one no were i can buy plastic viv plants from cheap on line redoin my whites viv with plastic


sometimes u can pick up good deals from florist websites, normally labeled as artificial foliage


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> Clearly you haven't heard of Surrey Pet Supplies! Look at their website and you'll find everything you could possibly need for cheaper than anywhere else.


 
oh yeah i orderd stuff from them befor


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> had my first day at city link yesterday


 How did it go?


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> How did it go?


pretty well suffering tho lol the 2 days i done were manic should be used to it after carryin steel around 8 9 hours a day 5 days a week for 8 years but havnt worked for 2 years so i will probably suffer a couple weeks while im getting used to it again

this is my 3rd day all ready god it wet fast yay pay day soon


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> pretty well suffering tho lol the 2 days i done were manic should be used to it after carryin steel around 8 9 hours a day 5 days a week for 8 years but havnt worked for 2 years so i will probably suffer a couple weeks while im getting used to it again
> 
> this is my 3rd day all ready god it wet fast yay pay day soon


 All good- Yay, you!:no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anyone got any expirence with cuban tree frogs? Got a rescue case coming in on tuesday.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Anyone got any expirence with cuban tree frogs? Got a rescue case coming in on tuesday.


 I kept them a few years ago- they were VERY active and had a habit of leaping out when the tank was opened. They also produced an irritant slime- you could really feel the sting if you had scratches on your hands. Having said that, they were impressive, and they fed really readily.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

5 days.....


----------



## andaroo

check out my crested gecko tank
finally got the exo terra sri lanka background!









I also have the mayan and cameroon ones too


----------



## Ron Magpie

andaroo said:


> check out my crested gecko tank
> finally got the exo terra sri lanka background!
> image
> 
> I also have the mayan and cameroon ones too


 That reminds me of the set-up Morgan did with the Buddha statue- for about five minutes! I really liked it, I thought it would be great with Vietnamese mossy frogs, or even FBTs, but people shouted it down. I may yet nick the idea...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> That reminds me of the set-up Morgan did with the Buddha statue-


That's exactly what I thought of too.

That background looks pretty cool actually..and serves as something the inhabitants can climb on etc.

..

Decided to dig-out my chubby frogs today...I knew the male was still alive due to his nightly farty/squelchy singsong but hadn't seen the fem. PLUS the springtail population absolutely exploded so I needed to scoop some out and chuck em downstairs in the BB & RT tanks.

Also, just started a native woodlouse culture...Gonna take months to get going apparently but came across plenty adults & juvis when gardening so thought why not. Need the third common species tho, just got the big grey and normal ones, need the browny ones which i'll get from my local spot.

Bought some repashy Calcium Plus today... still using my orig jar of Repton which has probably deteriorated beyond much use by now...But one thing that confuzzled me a bit...Calc Plus is meant to be an all in one, but it doesn't contain D3 like the Supercal.
Not that they'll need the D3 once i've got some optiwhite sourced, but still...just weird.


----------



## stewie m

right that is it had enough setting one of my sheds up as a temp rep room till i can sort out the big proper one i have planed sick and tired of chassing crickets around my room had 5 or 6 in bed this month the amount escaping is getting beond a joke now and im totaly fed with it


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> right that is it had enough setting one of my sheds up as a temp rep room till i can sort out the big proper one i have planed sick and tired of chassing crickets around my room had 5 or 6 in bed this month the amount escaping is getting beond a joke now and im totaly fed with it


 Midnight snack?:mf_dribble:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Midnight snack?:mf_dribble:


i have cought well in to double figers in the last month


----------



## stewie m

*arrrrrrrrraaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh *

*FFS :censor::censor::censor::censor:*


----------



## andaroo

I have a bin of 1000 crickets in my frOg room and none of them escape. What r u keeping yours in? I block the top of the exo terras with wet kitchen roll so they cant escape from those 2 slots at the back.


----------



## stewie m

i keep them in a cricket keeper and one of thos plastic exo terras


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> That reminds me of the set-up Morgan did with the Buddha statue- for about five minutes! I really liked it, I thought it would be great with Vietnamese mossy frogs, or even FBTs, but people shouted it down. I may yet nick the idea...


Why the heck did people shout it down? Obviously they've never seen Oliver Knott's planted aquariums. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Why the heck did people shout it down? Obviously they've never seen Oliver Knott's planted aquariums. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


Snobbiness? Can't find the link, but I have to say it looked great.


Like everything Morg does- the B%&*££d! :-(


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I've been looking after my brother because the rents have been on holiday... went to the zoo yesterday. Here's a couple snaps: Not my best due to the glass and mesh!

































Oh and here's my pretty snake and I felt a bit childish, so I decided to get a dart frog temp tattoo at the zoo yesterday :lol2:


----------



## martin r

i ve just had a result lol!! went to my mates mum and dads where they used to have a fish shop and asked what they were doing with all the tanks etc! they said i can take anything i want, so i ve got 50 plus tanks worth of glass, lighting and lots of other bits to make some vivs:no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Snobbiness? Can't find the link, but I have to say it looked great.
> 
> 
> Like everything Morg does- the B%&*££d! :-(


One of my nicest planted aquariums had a statue of Bast and some Egyptian columns in it. When ornaments are used by somebody with a good eye, they can really look good, with some obvious exceptions (day glo castles NEVER look good. lol). 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Hope everyone has had a good weekend. I've been looking after my brother because the rents have been on holiday... went to the zoo yesterday. Here's a couple snaps: Not my best due to the glass and mesh!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Oh and here's my pretty snake and I felt a bit childish, so I decided to get a dart frog temp tattoo at the zoo yesterday :lol2:
> image


We had a great weekend- the 'Xmas in July' party!:2thumb:



Wolfenrook said:


> One of my nicest planted aquariums had a statue of Bast and some Egyptian columns in it. When ornaments are used by somebody with a good eye, they can really look good, with some obvious exceptions (day glo castles NEVER look good. lol).
> 
> Ade


Well, as you can imagine, Morgan's tank was stunning.

@Martin: Result, or wot? Really good news wheb that happens.


----------



## martin r

@Martin: Result, or wot? Really good news wheb that happens.[/QUOTE]

cheers ron! yeah im well pleased. prob take a long time to sort it all out, but ill save a fortune lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

martin r said:


> @Martin: Result, or wot? Really good news wheb that happens.


cheers ron! yeah im well pleased. prob take a long time to sort it all out, but ill save a fortune lol[/QUOTE]
Always a plus- and you can take time to decide what you want to set up.


----------



## martin r

Ron Magpie said:


> cheers ron! yeah im well pleased. prob take a long time to sort it all out, but ill save a fortune lol


Always a plus- and you can take time to decide what you want to set up.[/QUOTE]

i really dont know what sizes to go for yet! you read so many things and so many different ways! it gets a bit confusing lol


----------



## Wolfenrook

martin r said:


> i really dont know what sizes to go for yet! you read so many things and so many different ways! it gets a bit confusing lol


Keep it simple bud, false bottoms and a single glass cover/door, with a vent set up at the back. If you have humidity problems, set up some internal circulation systems (pc fans with the same mesh you use for the vent on em). Sliding doors are a pain on top opening set ups (I know, I did it on mine. lol).

Ade


----------



## martin r

Wolfenrook said:


> Keep it simple bud, false bottoms and a single glass cover/door, with a vent set up at the back. If you have humidity problems, set up some internal circulation systems (pc fans with the same mesh you use for the vent on em). Sliding doors are a pain on top opening set ups (I know, I did it on mine. lol).
> 
> Ade


hi ade, i wont be using them as they are, im going to take all the tanks apart and build dart vivs. i just meant on the sizes mate


----------



## RhianB87

Morning everyone!
Hows is everyone today?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I hate working in an overcrowded attic that is about 40C with computers at every desk. SO HOT!!!!:devil:


----------



## stewie m

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I hate working in an overcrowded attic that is about 40C with computers at every desk. SO HOT!!!!:devil:


turn the tower round and use the fan


----------



## manda88

stewie m said:


> turn the tower round and use the fan


He bought himself a desk fan at lunch time :lol2:

I've just realised that I've been charged 3 times for the ferry trip to the Isle of Wight on Friday :devil: They'd better give it back!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Meet Cuba.. he was bought into the shop by a lady who wanted rid of him, saying that it had eaten her other frogs :gasp: She was going to 'dispose of him'  Soo, I bought him home in an up-turned faunarium that is currently in the whites viv (no they can't get to eachother)


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Meet Cuba.. he was bought into the shop by a lady who wanted rid of him, saying that *it had eaten her other frogs :gasp: *She was going to 'dispose of him'  Soo, I bought him home in an up-turned faunarium that is currently in the whites viv (no they can't get to eachother)
> image
> image


Oops forgot to mention that- they are reknowned for it.


----------



## RhianB87

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Due to my mums ocd about knowing if that cat is alright at silly times of the morning (he is 19.5 and not very well) she woke me up at 4am to see if he was with me. 
He wasnt but she had got me concerned because he is normally asleep on the sofa, so up I got, trodded downstairs, found him strangely under the dining room table. But I heard a strange noise from my fish tank, Turned the light out and both of my goldies were laying on the bottom of the tank. I got really worried that they had some illness. It took me a few seconds of staring at them to realise there was no water in the tank! 
I had to run up the garden, in the dark, in my pjs. Looking for a bloody bucket to put them in. 
Thankfully they were fine and are now living in a large tub until I can find another cheap tank to chuck them in!!! 
So my mums OCD saved the fishes but I have no idea where all the water has gone as there wasnt much on the floor! Next door are away for a week so hopefully if its leaked through to them it will have dried in this heat! 

So if anyone down south has a spare large fish tank let me know! :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Due to my mums ocd about knowing if that cat is alright at silly times of the morning (he is 19.5 and not very well) she woke me up at 4am to see if he was with me.
> He wasnt but she had got me concerned because he is normally asleep on the sofa, so up I got, trodded downstairs, found him strangely under the dining room table. But I heard a strange noise from my fish tank, Turned the light out and both of my goldies were laying on the bottom of the tank. I got really worried that they had some illness. It took me a few seconds of staring at them to realise there was no water in the tank!
> I had to run up the garden, in the dark, in my pjs. Looking for a bloody bucket to put them in.
> Thankfully they were fine and are now living in a large tub until I can find another cheap tank to chuck them in!!!
> So my mums OCD saved the fishes but I have no idea where all the water has gone as there wasnt much on the floor! Next door are away for a week so hopefully if its leaked through to them it will have dried in this heat!
> 
> So if anyone down south has a spare large fish tank let me know! :whistling2:


That's mental!! Glad that your fishies are ok, best best for cheapish tanks is seapets.co.uk or something similar, I've found their prices really good for bigger tanks.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Oops forgot to mention that- they are reknowned for it.


What size frogs can they eat? Or is it pretty much the same as whites, where its anything they can get into their mouth?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> That's mental!! Glad that your fishies are ok, best best for cheapish tanks is seapets.co.uk or something similar, I've found their prices really good for bigger tanks.


They are still way out of my price range, I got there old tank from free cycle :whistling2: I could seal it but there is a chance it will leak all over again and the stand is ruined as well.
I think I may have to downgrade the FBTS and give the fish their old tank back!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> They are still way out of my price range, I got there old tank from free cycle :whistling2: I could seal it but there is a chance it will leak all over again and the stand is ruined as well.
> I think I may have to downgrade the FBTS and give the fish their old tank back!


If you were closer, you could of had one of the old shop ones!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If you were closer, you could of had one of the old shop ones!


Bugger!
Thanks for the offer though :2thumb:

Going to go to the local garden centre tomorrow and see if they have any cheap ones.


----------



## RhianB87

A spider the size of a small house just attacked me when I tried to go to the bathroom.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ordered my opti-white glass...
What a pain it was to get the old glass out...ended up smashing it into 5 bits, then having to scrape the glass that was left stuck to the lid. I think it'd been replaced and they'd used some stupid glue on it...Hope the others are easier.

It's gonna be a week before I can pick the new glass up...BUT I gotta think of how I can juggle the silicone drying times while still keeping all three tank inhabitants inside!!! Seems daft doing it in three stages, so think they'll have to do without extra light and just using some board or something to cover their escape routes...lol




> 4mm Low Iron Glass
> 2no 439 x 97
> 1no 687 x 97
> 
> £15.82 including VAT




Thought I would've been able to get some off-cuts cheap but they have to order it in specially.
Apparently they get a few ppl buying small pieces for fishtanks and lids etc.

As for cheap tanks Rhian, worth a look on Ebay, Gumtree, Freegle & Aquarist Classifieds


----------



## spend_day

REDDEV1L said:


> As for cheap tanks Rhian, worth a look on Ebay, Gumtree, Freegle & Aquarist Classifieds[/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR]


or freecycle


----------



## spend_day

just a random question 

is the phib section still as chilled out as it used to be?

for those that can remember I used to post loads on here back in 08-09 then I stopped for a while and over the last month or so I've been getting back into the forum groove. anyway there used to be loads of friendly discussions about things like wild food, differences is care and even the dreaded mixing could be talked about without people being..... whatever the virtual version of being shouted at. but flicking through some more recent threads things seem to be a bit more up tight

am I just looking back with rose tinted glasses or has the forum changed.


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> As for cheap tanks Rhian, worth a look on Ebay, Gumtree, Freegle & Aquarist Classifieds


Good shout on gumtree, completely forgot about it! I just had a look and may have found a 3 foot tank for £25 hopefully its still there as was only posted 3 days ago and has only had 9 views :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

spend_day said:


> Am I just looking back with rose tinted glasses or has the forum changed.


It's changed.


----------



## manda88

spend_day said:


> just a random question
> 
> is the phib section still as chilled out as it used to be?
> 
> for those that can remember I used to post loads on here back in 08-09 then I stopped for a while and over the last month or so I've been getting back into the forum groove. anyway there used to be loads of friendly discussions about things like wild food, differences is care and even the dreaded mixing could be talked about without people being..... whatever the virtual version of being shouted at. but flicking through some more recent threads things seem to be a bit more up tight
> 
> am I just looking back with rose tinted glasses or has the forum changed.


We're even better than the old folk of 2008!  Most of the time we're friendly and chummy, but sometimes the claws come out when someone says something particularly stupid or horrible, there were a couple of incidents last year where things got heated but those members have since disappeared. Other parts of the forum are pretty bad, and from what I gather things have changed a lot over the past couple of years, but to be honest up until about a year ago I only posted in phibs so I wouldn't know.



FallenAngel said:


> Good shout on gumtree, completely forgot about it! I just had a look and may have found a 3 foot tank for £25 hopefully its still there as was only posted 3 days ago and has only had 9 views :2thumb:


Buy it!!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> We're even better than the old folk of 2008!  Most of the time we're friendly and chummy, but sometimes the claws come out when someone says something particularly stupid or horrible, there were a couple of incidents last year where things got heated but those members have since disappeared. Other parts of the forum are pretty bad, and from what I gather things have changed a lot over the past couple of years, but to be honest up until about a year ago I only posted in phibs so I wouldn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it!!


I have tried ringing about it but the number is unavailable and wont let me leave a message so I have sent a text instead!
Hopefully I will hear something tonight as I can pick it up tomorrow morning.
I have a close at the pub tonight  So at least a 1am finish, but they were there till 4:45 this morning due to something going wrong!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Someone is selling my first hatched leos on, after only owning them for 2 months  Thought she was really genuine.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Someone is selling my first hatched leos on, after only owning them for 2 months  Thought she was really genuine.


I hate how some people do that. Ok, if circumstances force it, but so many people who just don't form ANY attachment to their animals. Too often you see posts with people saying they are "upgrading".:bash:

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wolfenrook said:


> I hate how some people do that. Ok, if circumstances force it, but so many people who just don't form ANY attachment to their animals. Too often you see posts with people saying they are "upgrading".:bash:
> 
> Ade


She's even deleted me from facebook now, probably because I've 'caught her out' She's trying to sell them on for a profit  Goodness knows where they will end up!
I offered to buy them back, for the price I sold them for then she deleted me... I'll get over it, but its rather upsetting. Makes me want to hang on to the other babies now


----------



## spend_day

Wolfenrook said:


> I hate how some people do that. Ok, if circumstances force it, but so many people who just don't form ANY attachment to their animals. Too often you see posts with people saying they are "upgrading".:bash:
> 
> Ade


This is why I've never really been a fan of "beginner" pets i get its good to know what your doing but at the end of the day if u only want that particular pet..... get that pet rather than an animal u dont want


----------



## mcluskyisms

Wow, think I just stumbled into the wrong "Off Topic" section...


----------



## andaroo

ew get that fugly looking tarantula sig outta our frog section!


----------



## andaroo

I got another tomato frog today. 
A little boyfriend for Cherry. He's the same age as her but he's half the size :lol2:. Cherry & Plum ♥ :flrt:


----------



## spend_day

FINALLY, I've got the go ahead to launch my anti 16bit software crusade 

64bit by next school year 


p.s. sorry for the nerdgasm 



andaroo said:


> I got another tomato frog today.
> A little boyfriend for Cherry. He's the same age as her but he's half the size :lol2:. Cherry & Plum ♥ :flrt:


cool any pics up yet


----------



## RhianB87

Woo I got the tank : victory:

Its a bit of a state, but it seems to be holding water ok but just needs a good clean.

I have got my brother feeding my snakes on his own tonight! I have left very details notes for 4 snakes... O well hopefully he will be fine!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> What size frogs can they eat? Or is it pretty much the same as whites, where its anything they can get into their mouth?


 Yeah, just like Whites- although they can get quite a lot into their mouths!


FallenAngel said:


> A spider the size of a small house just attacked me when I tried to go to the bathroom.


As I said on Faceache, it would be frog food in my place!



spend_day said:


> just a random question
> 
> is the phib section still as chilled out as it used to be?
> 
> for those that can remember I used to post loads on here back in 08-09 then I stopped for a while and over the last month or so I've been getting back into the forum groove. anyway there used to be loads of friendly discussions about things like wild food, differences is care and even the dreaded mixing could be talked about without people being..... whatever the virtual version of being shouted at. but flicking through some more recent threads things seem to be a bit more up tight
> 
> am I just looking back with rose tinted glasses or has the forum changed.


 Generally 'established' members are pretty caring and friendly; we all have our ways of doing things but we get on. Once in a while a pratt comes along, but it's pretty rare.


FallenAngel said:


> Woo I got the tank : victory:
> 
> Its a bit of a state, but it seems to be holding water ok but just needs a good clean.
> 
> I have got my brother feeding my snakes on his own tonight! I have left very details notes for 4 snakes... O well hopefully he will be fine!


Woohoo!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m

silverstone tomrra


----------



## clownbarb1

hello guys long time no.... speck?


----------



## RhianB87

The tank I brought was to good to be true! It leaks :bash::bash::bash: 
So I have had to put my goldfish back in the little tank which they started off in. 
And upgrade the FBTs to a rather large 3 foot tank... I am sure they dont mind but it looks huge in my room!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> The tank I brought was to good to be true! It leaks :bash::bash::bash:
> So I have had to put my goldfish back in the little tank which they started off in.
> And upgrade the FBTs to a rather large 3 foot tank... I am sure they dont mind but it looks huge in my room!


You don't want to try resealing it? It's not too hard...


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> You don't want to try resealing it? It's not too hard...


My mum doesnt want it leaking again. Esp. as in the last tank we lost all of the water somewhere. We dont know if it went under the floor boards or next door! 

I think they will have to make do until I can get enough saves to get a new tank


----------



## manda88

6 days to go 'til Kemptoooooon! I'm excited!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> 6 days to go 'til Kemptoooooon! I'm excited!


 I pretty definitely can't make it- I'm flat el broko till next Monday. :x

Oh, well, PRAS isn't too far away...


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I pretty definitely can't make it- I'm flat el broko till next Monday. :x
> 
> Oh, well, PRAS isn't too far away...


I've been saving up :lol2: plus I got a bonus at work so that'll be going towards it too! Yeah not long til PRAS, I swear this year's absolutely flown by, when we're at PRAS I'll probably say to you 'it felt like 5 minutes ago that I was saying I was looking forward to Kempton!'


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> 6 days to go 'til Kemptoooooon! I'm excited!


 
I cant wait!



Ron Magpie said:


> I pretty definitely can't make it- I'm flat el broko till next Monday. :x
> 
> Oh, well, PRAS isn't too far away...


I am also skint! Just going to have a nosey as really cant afford anything.


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> 6 days to go 'til Kemptoooooon! I'm excited!


me too 2 weeks till my first pay day in 2 years 4 weeks till dtm at brands and 5 till la mans at silverstone :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> me too 2 weeks till my first pay day in 2 years 4 weeks till dtm at brands and 5 till la mans at silverstone :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


It's a good feeling!:2thumb:

You settled into the job, now?


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> It's a good feeling!:2thumb:
> 
> You settled into the job, now?


yeah i think so bodys getting used to working again so its all good and i can so its pay day soon again


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> yeah i think so bodys getting used to working again so its all good and i can so its pay day soon again


 Kewl.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl.


just happy to be working again


----------



## RhianB87

I am actually worrying about how to get to kempton on Sunday! I have never driven there so have no idea how to get around all the closed roads :blush:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I am actually worrying about how to get to kempton on Sunday! I have never driven there so have no idea how to get around all the closed roads :blush:


You'll be alright coming from your direction, unless I'm mistaken you should come off the M1 or whichever motorway it is at junction 1 and then the show is practically right there:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I'm gonna be cheeky and ask you lovely people if you could vote for me as RFUK's most friendly member over in the Off Topic section :flrt: Just one or two of you to vote will make my day!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I'm gonna be cheeky and ask you lovely people if you could vote for me as RFUK's most friendly member over in the Off Topic section :flrt: Just one or two of you to vote will make my day!


Your not friendly! :devil: Your a crazy corn snake lady :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Your not friendly! :devil: Your a crazy corn snake lady :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 You're right about the second bit though


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> You're right about the second bit though


Eventually you will kick Matt out and all the space he takes up will be full of snakes... Admit it! It will happen :lol2:

I thought I would be nice and vote as you can be friendly I guess :lol2:

Ron.... are you sure your not stalking me? I saw someone who looked exactly like you again today! first you were in my work a few months ago.. and today you were behind a lorry when I went to the shop!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Eventually you will kick Matt out and all the space he takes up will be full of snakes... Admit it! It will happen :lol2:
> 
> I thought I would be nice and vote as you can be friendly I guess :lol2:
> 
> *Ron.... are you sure your not stalking me? I saw someone who looked exactly like you again today! first you were in my work a few months ago.. and today you were behind a lorry when I went to the shop!*


 I am Everywhere...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Eventually you will kick Matt out and all the space he takes up will be full of snakes... Admit it! It will happen :lol2:
> 
> I thought I would be nice and vote as you can be friendly I guess :lol2:
> 
> Ron.... are you sure your not stalking me? I saw someone who looked exactly like you again today! first you were in my work a few months ago.. and today you were behind a lorry when I went to the shop!


Well the fact that all the corns are in a wardrobe does mean that technically they won't take up any more space  And yay, thank you!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Voted, manda- it *was* 'Perviest Female', right? :hmm:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I am Everywhere...:whistling2:


u have been cloned one of u is to meny :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Voted, manda- it *was* 'Perviest Female', right? :hmm:


:lol2: yes, yes it was! Thank you!


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> u have been cloned one of u is to meny :lol2:


What can I say, everyone wants a piece of me...:whistling2:



manda88 said:


> :lol2: yes, yes it was! Thank you!


Phew! didn't want to commit a 'fox paws'!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> *What can I say, everyone wants a piece of me...:whistling2:*
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! didn't want to commit a 'fox paws'!:lol2:


I knew you got around a bit


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I knew you got around a bit


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> What can I say, everyone wants a piece of me...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! didn't want to commit a 'fox paws'!:lol2:


i dont


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> i dont


Dont deny it. Everyone wants some magpie love :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Dont deny it. Everyone wants some magpie love :lol2:


i want a magpie in a pie


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> i want a magpie in a pie


Sounds slightly perverted :hmm:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Sounds slightly perverted :hmm:


errrrrmmmm not to me u must have a dirty mind


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i want a magpie in a pie


I'm sure i've seen that video...:mf_dribble:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm sure i've seen that video...:mf_dribble:


what video?????


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> what video?????


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Don't worry about it mate, just being silly!


----------



## clownbarb1

morning


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Don't worry about it mate, just being silly!


awwww ok


----------



## REDDEV1L

Midge was sat in his mini dish today so I took the opportunity to take a snap and add it to his progress.....










Also...Been ripping the glass outta my other two tank lids... typically one is a MAJOR pain in the glass..haha
Poor 'phibs dunno whats going on...and my room looks too dark !! lol
48hrs should be enough for the silicone to dry properly yeah ?


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Midge was sat in his mini dish today so I took the opportunity to take a snap and add it to his progress.....
> 
> image
> 
> Also...Been ripping the glass outta my other two tank lids... typically one is a MAJOR pain in the glass..haha
> Poor 'phibs dunno whats going on...and my room looks too dark !! lol
> 48hrs should be enough for the silicone to dry properly yeah ?


Wow he's got huge!! I love him :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Midge was sat in his mini dish today so I took the opportunity to take a snap and add it to his progress.....
> 
> image
> 
> Also...Been ripping the glass outta my other two tank lids... typically one is a MAJOR pain in the glass..haha
> Poor 'phibs dunno whats going on...and my room looks too dark !! lol
> *48hrs should be enough for the silicone to dry properly yeah ?*


I work on the basis that if I can't smell it anymore, it should be ok. Depends on your sense of smell, though!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I work on the basis that if I can't smell it anymore, it should be ok. Depends on your sense of smell, though!:lol2:


That's what we did when we did the white's tank, we left it outside for a week and we could still smell it!


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> That's what we did when we did the white's tank, we left it outside for a week and we could still smell it!


when i did mine i left it in my room and my god makes ya head feel funny


----------



## RhianB87

I have decided I am going to treat myself at Kempton.... to some live and frozen food :lol2:

I am quite impressed, all four of the snakes have shed/in shed within the last 2 weeks!


----------



## stewie m

if any part of that cee lo green song comes in my head again im buying a barret :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Daft Question, 

I brought some moss today for the frogs, do I just chuck it on the gravel or is there anything I should do to it first?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Daft Question,
> 
> I brought some moss today for the frogs, do I just chuck it on the gravel or is there anything I should do to it first?


 What kind of moss?

I'm a bit sad at the mo- one of my Xenopus tropicalis died over the weekend- I have had the four for nearly twenty-five years, so not a bad run, I guess, but sad, anyway.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> What kind of moss?
> 
> I'm a bit sad at the mo- one of my Xenopus tropicalis died over the weekend- I have had the four for nearly twenty-five years, so not a bad run, I guess, but sad, anyway.


Its carpet moss.

O no  Thats a very good age though!!


----------



## _jake_

Hey!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> *Its carpet moss.*
> 
> O no  Thats a very good age though!!


 Might be worth checking with Richie- I believe he's stated before that it does better off of the ground, but don't quote me!

Can't hurt to give it a good soak, first, wherever you put it.


----------



## detail3r

Morning everyone: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Morning everyone: victory:


Morning, 
How are you?


----------



## ilovetoads2

Hey all I am back again! :whistling2:

How has everyone been?

please check out my post if you are interested in geckos I really need the space as I am now overrun! 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7883-baby-peacock-day-geckos.html#post8774793


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Morning,
> How are you?


Sorry, ended up spending the day viewing cars:whistling2:

I'm actually pretty good! You?


----------



## manda88

Diglett says hi










He is a BEAST!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Might be worth checking with Richie- I believe he's stated before that it does better off of the ground, but don't quote me!
> 
> Can't hurt to give it a good soak, first, wherever you put it.


I would agree with Richie. Only carpet moss I have had survive I planted on a ledge on the side of one of my vivs, it's not just survived, it's spreading.

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Diglett says hi
> 
> image
> 
> He is a BEAST!


Watch your thumbs !!!!!! :lol2:

Unrelated...I decided to video Midge while he was catching a cricket to see what was going on, as it appeared he wasn't using his tongue properly..well it looks like he IS using it properly, he's just being a bit over zealous when going for his food.....hitting his chin off the floor...poor bugger

Common Toad - Bufo Bufo - Clumsy Cricket Catch - YouTube


The motion reminded me very much of the problems one of my early toads had, which turned out to be MBD, but he couldn't catch his food and wasted away, so i'm glad to see this guy isn't going the same way.
However, I've decided i'll feel better if he has UV, which isn't easy what with him living in a flat faun, so as a temp measure until I get an exo hood, I nicked the hood from the cane tank and put it ontop of his faun, with the large trapdoor taken off. Seemed to work well, he can't escape and is getting the rays...and the canes don't get any use of it because they hide during the day...so its win win....just a bit of a faff about miving it all every morning and back every night :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Hey all I am back again! :whistling2:
> 
> How has everyone been?
> 
> please check out my post if you are interested in geckos I really need the space as I am now overrun!
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7883-baby-peacock-day-geckos.html#post8774793


 Heya! Glad to see you back!:2thumb:

I would love a pair of those- but I really have nowhere to put them!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Oh hello.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh hello.


Hello stranger! Did you have a good holiday?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Best two weeks of mah life.

I ate frogs legs.


----------



## stewie m

aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh the bulb in my toad tanks gone


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> aaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh the bulb in my toad tanks gone


 That's a pain. I use halogen desk lamps over some of my tanks- the bulbs are really fiddly to change.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Best two weeks of mah life.
> 
> I ate frogs legs.


I think I saw the pic, you looked like you were thoroughly enjoying it :lol2: The scenery looked amazing!! Nothing beats white sand and bright blue sea!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I think I saw the pic, you looked like you were thoroughly enjoying it :lol2: The scenery looked amazing!! Nothing beats white sand and bright blue sea!


 There's some fab pics:2thumb:

I notice a lot of them involve alcohol...


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> That's a pain. I use halogen desk lamps over some of my tanks- the bulbs are really fiddly to change.


i got a exo tube but i have to ake the whole lid apart to change it i cant get one till next week


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOW.... Diablo the Bloodred corn is turning into his namesake !!!!
He's never been as placid as Maddie, but is generally OK (moreso with me as long as I don't make sudden movements etc), but lately he's turning evil.
Week before last he bolted out his tank and across the desk just after a feed when I was putting everything back in.
Now today, the little s**t was rattling his tail, and struck at the side of the tank (@ my face) 3 times.
Had a search around and im hoping todays arseyness is because he may be going into shed (nearly 6 weeks since his last)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Alcohol and frogs....










Nom.

Felt bad


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Alcohol and frogs....
> 
> image
> 
> Nom.
> 
> Felt bad


I was carefully ignoring that bit...


----------



## Ron Magpie

Saw Captain America last night. It was surprisingly un-cheesy, but Chris Evans didn't take his shirt off enough!:mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Saw Captain America last night. It was surprisingly un-cheesy, but Chris Evans didn't take his shirt off enough!:mf_dribble::lol2:


Yeah we went to see that (my wife and myself) last week, it's actually a pretty good film, which surprised me after the last attempt. Feeds in nicely into the coming Avengers film that these new films are all feeding into, whilst been a good stand alone film (unlike Thor, which was made worst by the fact we went to the 3D version.). There's a reason it nocked the last Harry Potter off the number 1 spot, whilst Super 8 didn't manage to do so. : victory:

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

My oh got Spartacus blood and sand for his birthday.
Dear god... it should be classed as adult material!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

FallenAngel said:


> My oh got Spartacus blood and sand for his birthday.
> Dear god... it should be classed as adult material!!


Watched some of that once. Was like watchin an advertisement for Walls.... Sausages everywhere.:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Wolfenrook said:


> Watched some of that once. Was like watchin an advertisement for Walls.... Sausages everywhere.:lol2:


 :lol2: That is a very good way to discribe it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I loved it...


----------



## manda88

I watched a few minutes of one of those Spartacus programmes and thought I'd accidentally switched on the porn channel mg:

I'm annoyed with some rude sons of b**ches on this forum, namely in the 'post pics of yourself' thread in OT, there's a user in there who is the most opinionated, up herself little twerp, I've put her on ignore. I can't stand people who think they're god's gift.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I watched a few minutes of one of those Spartacus programmes and thought I'd accidentally switched on the porn channel mg:
> 
> I'm annoyed with some rude sons of b**ches on this forum, namely in the 'post pics of yourself' thread in OT, there's a user in there who is the most opinionated, up herself little twerp, I've put her on ignore. I can't stand people who think they're god's gift.


 I don't go on there. Anyway, we all know the best people are in 'Phibs!:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

it's me.


----------



## stewie m

Morgan Freeman said:


> it's me.


who???


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I watched a few minutes of one of those Spartacus programmes and thought I'd accidentally switched on the porn channel mg:
> 
> I'm annoyed with some rude sons of b**ches on this forum, namely in the 'post pics of yourself' thread in OT, there's a user in there who is the most opinionated, up herself little twerp, I've put her on ignore. I can't stand people who think they're god's gift.


Theres at least 3 sex scenes per episode, its either fighting or sex... that is all!

ooo who is it? I never look in the post pics of yourself thread anymore because someone kept asking if people thought he was beutiful


----------



## stewie m

manda88 said:


> I watched a few minutes of one of those Spartacus programmes and thought I'd accidentally switched on the porn channel mg:
> 
> I'm annoyed with some rude sons of b**ches on this forum, namely in the 'post pics of yourself' thread in OT, there's a user in there who is the most opinionated, up herself little twerp, I've put her on ignore. I can't stand people who think they're god's gift.


 
there a porn version???????? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Theres at least 3 sex scenes per episode, its either fighting or sex... that is all!
> 
> ooo who is it? I never look in the post pics of yourself thread anymore because someone kept asking if people thought he was beutiful


I shall PM it you cos I don't want to get into trouble :lol2: it's a relatively new member so I doubt anyone in here is friends with her.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> there a porn version???????? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 It *is* the porn version!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

stewie m said:


> there a porn version???????? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Ron is right! There are most breasts on show than in a tesco poulty section! 
Every kiss so far (bar a few) has ended up in a graphic sex scene! 

Anywho moving on!! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

FallenAngel said:


> Ron is right! There are most breasts on show than in a tesco poulty section!
> Every kiss so far (bar a few) has ended up in a graphic sex scene!
> 
> Anywho moving on!! :lol2:


breasts :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i so need some of this whens it on


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

stewie m said:


> breasts :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: i so need some of this whens it on


Stewie it would be easier for you to just use the internet if you really want to see breasts. Just use google haha!!!:gasp::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Stewie it would be easier for you to just use the internet if you really want to see breasts. Just use google haha!!!:gasp::2thumb:


 Lol I was thinking the same- there's not exactly a breast shortage!:lol2:


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol I was thinking the same- there's not exactly a breast shortage!:lol2:


i did :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## stewie m

breasts :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## stewie m

whats with the oringe


----------



## ilovetoads2

Ron Magpie said:


> Heya! Glad to see you back!:2thumb:
> 
> I would love a pair of those- but I really have nowhere to put them!


Ahh it is okay...they are gorgeous...but no one seems to want Phelsuma right now...I dont get it...hope to get two oldest new homes as i need their spaces :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ilovetoads2 said:


> Ahh it is okay...they are gorgeous...but no one seems to want Phelsuma right now...I dont get it...hope to get two oldest new homes as i need their spaces :flrt:
> 
> 
> image


 Oh, I want them- just no more space for tanks _anywhere_!


----------



## selina20

You got snakes OT closed and Inverts OT so youve moved onto amphibs. Spoil Sport!!!!


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> You got snakes OT closed and Inverts OT so youve moved onto amphibs. Spoil Sport!!!!


Who you talkin about there :gasp:


----------



## selina20

AilsaM said:


> Who you talkin about there :gasp:


You pair squabbling on our OT.


----------



## AilsaM

selina20 said:


> You pair squabbling on our OT.


I wasn't squabbling, I only went on to your OT to say hello, was others at fault!


----------



## manda88

Morning chaps and chapettes, been quieter in here recently, what did everyone get up to at the weekend?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Morning chaps and chapettes, been quieter in here recently, what did everyone get up to at the weekend?


 Hiya! Went to see the butterfly exhibition at the Natural History Museum- great stuff!:2thumb: I love being able to see them up close feeding and flying around.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Hiya! Went to see the butterfly exhibition at the Natural History Museum- great stuff!:2thumb: I love being able to see them up close feeding and flying around.


Sounds cool, I like the butterfly houses at zoos and stuff, I don't like it when they flap in my face or land on me though :lol2: fortunately I haven't had any land on me that I know about, but I can't stand the thought of them in my face. They're good to take pics of though!! 
I got bitten by a snake for the first time over the weekend :lol2: it was by an adult male royal belonging to the guy we bought Neo and Akira off, my hand smelt of Burmese kitten so he decided he wanted to eat me, and by George it hurt :lol2: his teeth were touching my knuckle bone and the guy was trying to twist him off my arm which smarted a bit....got a bit of a bruise today!  Other than that, it's not impressive at all. I managed to sell 4 of my hatchlings though too which is cool, bit of extra cash in my pocket.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Saw the Inbetweeners. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> Morning chaps and chapettes, been quieter in here recently, what did everyone get up to at the weekend?


Not a lot, worked Saturday and went out to GLO restaurant in Walton and then went fishing on Sunday with my girlfriend and her dad, and caught more than them:lol2::whistling2:

But you already know that hahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## manda88

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Not a lot, worked Saturday and went out to GLO restaurant in Walton and then went fishing on Sunday with my girlfriend and her dad, and caught more than them:lol2::whistling2:
> 
> But you already know that hahaha:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


Yeah but I heard that her dad caught a way bigger carp than you've caught in the last 2 years! So ner ner nerner ner! That means that the Lucas family are superior to the McMahon family.

I've heard the Inbetweeners film is hilarious but not as funny as the shows, is this true Morgy Porgy?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've never seen the shows, so the film didn't really appeal.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I wasn't a massive fan of the shows, just thought they were kinda funny. I liked the film because it reminded me of how terrible English lad holidays are! They're about the same IMO. Dunno if hardcore fans will feel the same. All my mates are and loved the film.


----------



## RhianB87

I have somehow lost Marcus' viv lock... I took it off to get him out and put it somewhere.... I cant see it anywhere and its annoying me!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I have somehow lost Marcus' viv lock... I took it off to get him out and put it somewhere.... I cant see it anywhere and its annoying me!


He ate it!


----------



## sambridge15

hey guys my lighting from dartfrog has gone wierd  its the delux bio vital the starter unit flickers alot the base of the tube goes red hot (got 3 blisters  and has left a burn mark on the bulb) and it has a dull glow and faintly flickers any idea what part need replacing? balast bulb entire thing?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Had a lighting mishap of my own- a plant pot got knocked off the shelf by the curtain, fell on to the turtles basking lamp, and smashed it into the tank. Fortunately the turtles didn't get frazzled, but I had to drain the whole thing and clean out the broken glass. Not fun.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Must be the season for mishaps... 
I thought my Rana T's water section was evaporating a bit too quickly for the dismal weather we've had for the past few days. Turns out the silicone is split somewhere and is leaking into the land section.....Another few top-ups and it'll be at the substrate level....re-siliconing it is SOOO much hassle :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Sucks to be my OH this weekend. He is at Reading Festival! He is going to get soggy!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Sucks to be my OH this weekend. He is at Reading Festival! He is going to get soggy!! :lol2:


Poor lamb! :lol2:


----------



## stewie m

DTM brands hatch and 6 hour la mans silverstone tickets orderd :no1:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Lutino (Xanthic) RETF's from the states...HOW CUTE !!!!!


----------



## sambridge15

FallenAngel said:


> Sucks to be my OH this weekend. He is at Reading Festival! He is going to get soggy!! :lol2:


plus the lineup:whistling2: seems wierd first year iv not gone in 5 years!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I have a new fish. His name is Victor. He is blue.


----------



## RhianB87

I finally got around to putting moss in the FBT tank.
I have just fed them and realised I couldnt see a single one... They are all huddled over the other side of the viv, piled up in the corner... I guess they dont like moss :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> They are all huddled over the other side of the viv, piled up in the corner... I guess they dont like moss :whistling2:


They settled in with it yet ?? :lol2:


Grr...Been keeping my eye on a Reptile One Terrarium 3ftx1.5ftx1.5ft on ebay, was doing great, no bids @ £34.99 but shot up to £57 in the last 10 mins....I'd budgeted myself £45 
And also today, went to the wholesalers to get an exo-terra canopy for Midge, my mini b.bufo's flat faun, and they only had 2ft ones  and then to add further insult, I noticed another mini fishtank (15x10x10) that I got for £12 last time, asked the price as it was the last one and at the desk so assumed cheaper, guy said it went through the system at £32.99 with an rrp of over £70 !! which is why it was there as another customer didnt want it at that price..not surprised!!.. Needless to say he wasn't interested in selling it to me for the £12 I paid for the one I got last year :bash:

Wasn't all bad tho...got some cool plastic plants for the ADFs, some twisted and normal vallis, maybe they can survive whereas the real ones start dying after a few months :lol2:



Also...Anyone else noticed their phibs being alot more hungry lately ?? Think my natives have sensed a drop in temp and are trying to pack away the pounds for winter


----------



## sambridge15

my local rep shop has started stocking the new massive exos( 90cm 90cm 45cm) think ill be getting one of those on student loan day :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Helloo, Long time no post!
Hope everyone is doing well. Little Mr Hoppy the whites with MBD I took on seems to be getting stronger all the time. Also I start an animal management level 3 course at college on the 8th sept  

So :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> animal management level 3 course at college on the 8th sept


Is that to teach you how to manage to fit more animals in your room ?? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

REDDEV1L said:


> Is that to teach you how to manage to fit more animals in your room ?? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I wish :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Is that to teach you how to manage to fit more animals in your room ?? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*No-one* can teach her anything on that score! She's the expert :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Is it me or is it quiet on here lately, i dont just mean the amphibian section either allthough thats much quieter than normal as well. Is there something i dont know :gasp:

Richie


----------



## fardilis

richie.b said:


> Is it me or is it quiet on here lately, i dont just mean the amphibian section either allthough thats much quieter than normal as well. Is there something i dont know :gasp:
> 
> Richie


hiya
prob cause its a bank holiday, tho i'd of thaught it would be busier


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Is it me or is it quiet on here lately, i dont just mean the amphibian section either allthough thats much quieter than normal as well. Is there something i dont know :gasp:
> 
> Richie


I have noticed its alot quiter... Maybe people have discovered there is a life away from here :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

My :censor: Orange connection is :censor: again, so I can only get on at work or the boyfs. It's :censor: me off! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Since leaving my job, my real life has become busier :/


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wohoo, I got my promotion at my Job. I am now an Account Executive.

I haven't been able to get on here much because of being busy:2thumb:

At least when I do come on here you are in for a treat!!!:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I quit one job and got a kind of promotion in the other. I dont have a pay rise sadly but I have more responsiblity and get to tell people what to do :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wohoo, I got my promotion at my Job. I am now an Account Executive.
> 
> I haven't been able to get on here much because of being busy:2thumb:
> 
> At least when I do come on here you are in for a treat!!!:lol2:


Congrats!:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Early BD present came today...










Canopy for Midge (The 'Dwarf' Bufo Bufo) with a compact flourescent UV bulb :2thumb:
Worked out quite well actually, it covers the majority of the large hatch, which i've covered in mesh, but leaves an inch gap at the front for ventilation (As you can see I've plugged up all the vents on the sides with tape and the top is covered in plastic sheeting...it was drying out WAY too fast)

I know this is hardly a permanent solution for a toad, but he's still only about an inch long and at his rate of growth i've got another year or more before he grows out of this tank :lol2:


Only problem is...My bro might well notice him now, as he'll be drawn to the new light and wonder what its for...BUT considering i've had Midge for a year on Sept 11th, I've done quite well hiding him for this long...:no1:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Congrats!:2thumb:


Thanks Ron, I have been wanting this position to come up for a while!!!


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wohoo, I got my promotion at my Job. I am now an Account Executive.
> 
> I haven't been able to get on here much because of being busy:2thumb:
> 
> At least when I do come on here you are in for a treat!!!:lol2:


Nice one Matt is that the one you were telling me about when you came to mine, i can see a house move coming up :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Nice one Matt is that the one you were telling me about when you came to mine,* i can see a house move coming up* :whistling2:
> 
> Richie


 
I bloody hope so soon!! Main aim for next year is to move! Pretty sure I said that about this year too but that failed :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Please vote for Gizmo :flrt:
https://apps.facebook.com/supremepetfoods/clickThrough/32889


----------



## stewie m

heyyyyyyyyy wasup peeps


----------



## Ron Magpie

Anyone got any details on PRAS this year, yet?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yeah, it's on October 23rd same place as last year! Hopefully coming up with with a couple of friends


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Anyone got any details on PRAS this year, yet?



This is in the show section dont know if you read it but its not looking good.
I dont know if i will bother this year as its frogday the weekend before

Portsmouth Show Oct

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> This is in the show section dont know if you read it but its not looking good.
> I dont know if i will bother this year as its frogday the weekend before
> 
> Portsmouth Show Oct
> 
> Richie


Aargh! I really hope it goes ahead- I really enjoyed last year, plus met so many cool peeps. I consoled myself for missing Kempton with this...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

richie.b said:


> This is in the show section dont know if you read it but its not looking good.
> I dont know if i will bother this year as its frogday the weekend before
> 
> Portsmouth Show Oct
> 
> Richie


 Aw please book a table so it doesn't get called off


----------



## onemanandhisfrog

Evening all, how is everyone ^_^


----------



## REDDEV1L

GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Just got my LED bulbs delivered and they're RUBBISH
1w 7 led's meant to be equivalent to a 15w normal. But the light given off isn't much more than what i'd imagine a moonlight bulb gives off. (Eventhough it doesn't look TOO bad in the pic, it's not suitable to mimic daylight thats for sure)










Main reason for switching to LEDs was to drop the temp by a few degrees as it gets a bit hot in the afternoon for my chubbies and the newt. I tried the energy saving bulbs from tesco but the smallest they do in bayonet cap is an 8w, which is equivalent to a 40w so it's WAY too bright










Looks like i'll have to trawl the net again and find something else...EURGH


----------



## Wolfenrook

REDDEV1L said:


> GGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Just got my LED bulbs delivered and they're RUBBISH
> 1w 7 led's meant to be equivalent to a 15w normal. But the light given off isn't much more than what i'd imagine a moonlight bulb gives off. (Eventhough it doesn't look TOO bad in the pic, it's not suitable to mimic daylight thats for sure)http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y244/REDMOZZ/RFUK/BULBS.jpg
> 
> Main reason for switching to LEDs was to drop the temp by a few degrees as it gets a bit hot in the afternoon for my chubbies and the newt. I tried the energy saving bulbs from tesco but the smallest they do in bayonet cap is an 8w, which is equivalent to a 40w so it's WAY too bright
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y244/REDMOZZ/RFUK/BULBS2.jpg
> 
> Looks like i'll have to trawl the net again and find something else...EURGH


Those LED bulbs have only got naff LEDs in there. If you want a ready made LED solution that IS bright enough for plants, you are looking at spending a bit over £100 sadly. Alternative, DIY using ultra high power daylight LEDs (eg. Cree XP/XRs and similar). If you find something that similar to a 40w though, high power LEDs will leave you wearing sunglasses.:lol2:

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah, they must be totally naff, I've got an LED striplight for my ADF which is much better. Wasn't after much, but clearly need to spend more than £2.95 to get what I want :lol2:

Also here's a BARGAIN I just went and picked up...










60x45x45 exo with heatmat and flourescent light unit... £25 !!! :2thumb::no1:
As you can see in the pic the mesh roof is very ropey, and it has the usual melting to the + section but still...can't complain!!

It's just at the top of the stairs for now, nowhere else to put it..BUT the reason behind it is hopefully the old lady won't mind it there so i'll be able to get something new...Would love wander into darts, and its a perfect place for a lovely tank...but as anyone who's looked at my tanks...I don't have the patience, flare or finances to design a stunning tank.....SO might get a little colony of FBTs or something :lol2:

EDIT: So much for that idea..."Doesn't look good there, encroaches on the window too much...bla bla bla" EURGH


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Aargh! I really hope it goes ahead- I really enjoyed last year, plus met so many cool peeps. I consoled myself for missing Kempton with this...


I dont think I will be going this year as I am trying to get the weekend before of work for my birthday and someone else has already booked the PRAS weekend off


----------



## manda88

I just watched the most disgusting video that a friend posted on their Facebook, it's of a guy with a huge abcess on his back and they burst it! If you're thinking 'oh I've seen that' I thought I had too, but it's a different one!! It's a doctor bursting it, and I can't help but laugh even though it's the most disgusting thing I've ever seen...SHE STICKS HER FINGER INSIDE IT!!!! 

And it's lunch time


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I just watched the most disgusting video that a friend posted on their Facebook, it's of a guy with a huge abcess on his back and they burst it! If you're thinking 'oh I've seen that' I thought I had too, but it's a different one!! It's a doctor bursting it, and I can't help but laugh even though it's the most disgusting thing I've ever seen...SHE STICKS HER FINGER INSIDE IT!!!!
> 
> And it's lunch time


You really write the most charming things on here! your nearly as bad as Jamie and his poo photos!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> You really write the most charming things on here! your nearly as bad as Jamie and his poo photos!


Hahaha that was funny, I love how people were so like 'urgh, how unsavoury' when they've all giggled about it secretly!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Hahaha that was funny, I love how people were so like 'urgh, how unsavoury' when they've all giggled about it secretly!


I found myself giggling the other day when I got a rat out for Marcus and this thing had the biggest set of balls I have ever seen on a rat its size!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I found myself giggling the other day when I got a rat out for Marcus and this thing had the biggest set of balls I have ever seen on a rat its size!


:lol2: they're foul aren't they, I'm glad I don't have to deal with rats, mice are just fine, even if they have poos sticking out their bums :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I love rats, mice, hamsters, gerbils, in fact the majority of rodents. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> I love rats, mice, hamsters, gerbils, in fact the majority of rodents.
> 
> Ade


Hamsters are Spawn of the Devil!:devil: Years ago I worked Saturdays in a petshop, we had the whole range; birds, small mammals, fish, reptiles and invertebrates. The only two animals that I refused to handle bare-handed were the big spiders (stinging hairs) and the hamsters- without exception they were vicious little :censor:s!


----------



## RhianB87

I like rodents with proper tails! I love rats, the best pets I have ever owned!
An exception to the tail rule are cabybara! Amazing animals!!

also Ron your evil twin is stalking me again, spotted him in the Asda sandwich aisle today!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I like rodents with proper tails! I love rats, the best pets I have ever owned!
> An exception to the tail rule are cabybara! Amazing animals!!
> 
> *also Ron your evil twin is stalking me again, spotted him in the Asda sandwich aisle today!*


Hehehe...:twisted:


----------



## manda88

Aww I love hamsters! I've had 4, Kimberley, Widget, Squidge and Wiggle, Wiggle was the latest one but he died a few years ago. Kimberley was named after the power ranger :lol2: Widget I stole from school (the name, not the hamster!) and Squidge was named so because she was fat. I would so get another one if I had the space for a big cage!
I think it's dwarf hamsters or russian hamsters that are nasty and tend to bite a lot, mine were always bog standard syrian hammies.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I think it's dwarf hamsters or russian hamsters that are nasty and tend to bite a lot, mine were always bog standard syrian hammies.


I had a dwarf hamster moons ago, when I was like 10, and yeah, the little :censor: would constantly nip and bite. We ended up giving it to one of my mums friends who had others, and it died only a few months later. Infact, thinking about it, LOADS of my pets died soon after we gave them away or sent them off to be coaxed into eating.

Mice on the other hand, I bought a male, called it Jeemy (From oor wullie), then decided to get him a playmate (jemima)...and i'm sure you can imagine what happened. They were in a 30x12x18, which soon became over-run so I ended up getting that rotastak tubes and tubs and stuff. (Luckily a friend of the family used to skip-dive and got me loads of tanks and tubes from petsmart or something's skips, most of it was cracked or chipped etc but perfectly usable) Anyway ended up giving loads of mice away as pets (a woman who I knew for a fact kept snakes turned up to take em all and we told her to bog off lol) but erm, one way or another I ended up getting rid of the rest *ahem*


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I had a dwarf hamster moons ago, when I was like 10, and yeah, the little :censor: would constantly nip and bite. We ended up giving it to one of my mums friends who had others, and it died only a few months later. Infact, thinking about it, LOADS of my pets died soon after we gave them away or sent them off to be coaxed into eating.
> 
> Mice on the other hand, I bought a male, called it Jeemy (From oor wullie), then decided to get him a playmate (jemima)...and i'm sure you can imagine what happened. They were in a 30x12x18, which soon became over-run so I ended up getting that rotastak tubes and tubs and stuff. (Luckily a friend of the family used to skip-dive and got me loads of tanks and tubes from petsmart or something's skips, most of it was cracked or chipped etc but perfectly usable) Anyway ended up giving loads of mice away as pets (a woman who I knew for a fact kept snakes turned up to take em all and we told her to bog off lol) but erm, one way or another I ended up getting rid of the rest *ahem*


:lol2: aww maybe the people you were giving them to were terrible owners or murderers! I've got a mouse at my flat at the moment with all her babies, as I needed to give a live pink to one of my hatchlings, fortunately I only needed to use one cos they are all so cute. She gave birth on Sunday morning and they're not much bigger than when they were first born, I was imagining them to be like fuzzy sized by now! I'm giving them back to the mouses owner though today or tomorrow.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Hamsters suck.

Rats on the other hand, man I'd love a pet rat.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> :lol2: aww maybe the people you were giving them to were terrible owners or murderers! I've got a mouse at my flat at the moment with all her babies, as I needed to give a live pink to one of my hatchlings, fortunately I only needed to use one cos they are all so cute. She gave birth on Sunday morning and they're not much bigger than when they were first born, I was imagining them to be like fuzzy sized by now! I'm giving them back to the mouses owner though today or tomorrow.


Yup, im sure a couple of them ended up being snake food, but some definitely ended up as pets. (We went round loads of pet shops trying to get them to sell em, some couldn't due to licensing laws etc, and another said we've got loads, pulled out a freezer and there were dead ones in traps rotting away...ended up getting that shop shut-down til they cleaned up :2thumb

You gonna give one to Diglett (is it?) before you send em back and film it for youtube just to annoy the livefeeding haters ?? :lol2:


Oh and you and your mini toads comment !!! how did you know im VERY tempted to get a small group of Oak Toads ?? They stay below 1.5 inches BUT there aint much info out there on em, but they're diurnal which is well cool. Just need to find somewhere for that exo terra to go...lol

Oh and for anyone reading, for a 60x45 exo terra mesh lid they want £22.99 inc p&p...DAMN


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Yup, im sure a couple of them ended up being snake food, but some definitely ended up as pets. (We went round loads of pet shops trying to get them to sell em, some couldn't due to licensing laws etc, and another said we've got loads, pulled out a freezer and there were dead ones in traps rotting away...ended up getting that shop shut-down til they cleaned up :2thumb
> 
> You gonna give one to Diglett (is it?) before you send em back and film it for youtube just to annoy the livefeeding haters ?? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Oh and you and your mini toads comment !!! how did you know im VERY tempted to get a small group of Oak Toads ?? They stay below 1.5 inches BUT there aint much info out there on em, but they're diurnal which is well cool. Just need to find somewhere for that exo terra to go...lol
> 
> Oh and for anyone reading, for a 60x45 exo terra mesh lid they want £22.99 inc p&p...DAMN


Haha no, I'd probably get into a lot of trouble for posting cruelty on the internet! I'm pretty sure it's illegal to film or 'advertise' live feeding over here :gasp: just not illegal to do it in the privacy of your own home without posting pics or videos everywhere. And yes it is Diglett  if I offered him a pinkie he'd laugh in my face anyway, he eats small/medium mice :gasp:
Get the oak toads!!  It can be a birthday present to yourself! Did you have a good birthday? And that price for that lid is obscene.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Get the oak toads!!  It can be a birthday present to yourself! Did you have a good birthday?


I'm very tempted....but have always wanted another group of FBT so im in two minds...lol

Yeah had a good birthday thanks  Didn't really do much, just went for a meal and a wander round some shops. I'm not really a celebrating kind of person, don't drink and CBA with partying etc so its a dull day by many standards but good enough for me :2thumb:
Got money off everyone, apart from a few little presents (I'm REALLY hard to buy for), but i'd spent most of it online before my BD anyway...got a huge external hdd for my pc, the canopy and bulb for midge, beetle soil & jelly and ordered some more digital thermometers from china (normal and waterproof aquarium ones) and my mum paid for the exo terra tank as a bonus :no1:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I'm very tempted....but have always wanted another group of FBT so im in two minds...lol
> 
> Yeah had a good birthday thanks  Didn't really do much, just went for a meal and a wander round some shops. I'm not really a celebrating kind of person, don't drink and CBA with partying etc so its a dull day by many standards but good enough for me :2thumb:
> Got money off everyone, apart from a few little presents (I'm REALLY hard to buy for), but i'd spent most of it online before my BD anyway...got a huge external hdd for my pc, the canopy and bulb for midge, beetle soil & jelly and ordered some more digital thermometers from china (normal and waterproof aquarium ones) and my mum paid for the exo terra tank as a bonus :no1:


Sounds like a good day to me! I would so go for the oak toads over the FBTs though if I'm honest, FBTs don't do anything for me at all I'm afraid (no offence to anyone's FBTs! )
I'm happy sitting around doing nothing and then going out for a meal on my birthday, we tend to go to the zoo or something for the day cos I freakin' love the zoo, there or the New Forest! It's my birthday next month and Matt is planning stuff to do, no idea what though :devil:


----------



## Wolfenrook

REDDEV1L said:


> Yup, im sure a couple of them ended up being snake food, but some definitely ended up as pets. (We went round loads of pet shops trying to get them to sell em, some couldn't due to licensing laws etc, and another said we've got loads, pulled out a freezer and there were dead ones in traps rotting away...ended up getting that shop shut-down til they cleaned up :2thumb
> 
> You gonna give one to Diglett (is it?) before you send em back and film it for youtube just to annoy the livefeeding haters ?? :lol2:
> 
> 
> Oh and you and your mini toads comment !!! how did you know im VERY tempted to get a small group of Oak Toads ?? They stay below 1.5 inches BUT there aint much info out there on em, but they're diurnal which is well cool. Just need to find somewhere for that exo terra to go...lol
> 
> Oh and for anyone reading, for a 60x45 exo terra mesh lid they want £22.99 inc p&p...DAMN


Sheet of twin wall polycarbonate: £10.75 off ebay, delivered.
Tube of aquarium safe silicone : about £5 delivered off ebay.
30cm x 20cm piece of fly mesh: £3.55 delivered off ebay.
Total price: £19.30
Telling Hagen to shove tat mesh screen: Priceless?

Oh yeah, and you will have load of the polycarb and silicone left over afterwards that you can use for other stuff. :lol2:
One of our daughters has a Syrian hamster, had lots over the years. We've also kept Campbells dwarf russian hamsters (some vicious, some tamed after a while but had to be handled regularly or they forgot to be tame), fancy mice (26 of the things at one point! Thank you to the friends who always wanted some, until we actually bred some for them....), guinea pigs and had rabbits a couple of times when I was a kid. The nastiest animal on the planet though has to be the roborovski hamster. Sold as suitable to be kept in groups, one usually kills the rest, as to handling them, sure, if you don't like your fingers. All contrary to what you will see on fan sites for them. :lol2:

Saying that, some of the nastiest bites I've ever had was from a tank full of black widow tetras when I worked in a fish room.... I used to come home with arms covered in little round red marks where the things tried to eat my arms.

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> we tend to go to the zoo or something for the day cos I freakin' love the zoo


Last year there wasn't much to do as it was a miserable day so me and my bro went to the local museums, saw some stuffed frogs and toads :lol2:
Closest zoo to us is probably Edinburgh which is miles away !!!




Wolfenrook said:


> Sheet of twin wall polycarbonate: £10.75 off ebay, delivered.
> Tube of aquarium safe silicone : about £5 delivered off ebay.
> 30cm x 20cm piece of fly mesh: £3.55 delivered off ebay.
> Total price: £19.30
> Telling Hagen to shove tat mesh screen: Priceless?
> 
> Oh yeah, and you will have load of the polycarb and silicone left over afterwards that you can use for other stuff.


I was meaning to ask you a while ago about this stuff...What's the UV penetration of it ??
I just had a look and it should be easy enough to cut some polycarb to an exact fit (even for me, fingers X'd) so it just drops in the top and rests on the lip already there (I'm not sure there's a great deal can be done with the current mesh lid as it doesn't clip in at the back properly due to the warping of the plastic)

Also - For those of you who use twitter, be careful when looking at who has Followed you.
Long story short, I think someone who followed me ended up getting my hotmail password, sending me an email from my own account (Subject; RWRT, message; TEST) and then stopping following me on twitter and deleting the email twitter sent me with their username on...all a bit complicated I know but better safe than sorry


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Started college yesterday... rather disappointed  I was told at interview that I could choose my 2 types of animal to base my work on, but I was told yesterday that 1 has to be a dog or a cat :censor: That was the one thing I don't have any interest in. I'm not sure how I'm going to do the plan and monitor feeding section. It has to be done over a period of months, but I don't own a dog or a cat, I can't have one and I'm the only one on the course who is in this situation :bash: 
I did get to hold sme baby ferrets and a giant rat though.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hamsters suck.
> 
> Rats on the other hand, man I'd love a pet rat.


Rats are great pets! they tame really easily, and are really responsive. My local petshop has some amazingly beautiful blue rats, as well as some fabby hairless ones. But I am being strong...


----------



## Wolfenrook

I thought twin wall let quite a bit through, after reading it on other forums. However, I've done a bit of research since, and it would appear that polycarbonate blocks UV even more effectively than glass does.

It still makes a good lid though. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> I thought twin wall let quite a bit through, after reading it on other forums. However, I've done a bit of research since, and it would appear that polycarbonate blocks UV even more effectively than glass does.
> 
> It still makes a good lid though. lol
> 
> Ade


 I guess mesh is best- although I gather even that blocks some. Not to mention it makes keeping humidity up harder.


----------



## Wolfenrook

The best is probably either solacryl (expensive) or optiwhite glass (fragile). Of the 2 I'd go for the glass (the vivs I got from Richie are all made out of Optiwhite) if UV penetration is important. Glass is harder to scratch than acrylic, so a long as you don't smash it will last longer.

The whole humidity/mesh top/gaps thing is why I don't use exos. By the time you've modified an exo for darts it's cost you a fair bit more than just getting a purpose made viv from Richie. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Marcus is in the process of feeding!!!!!!!!! First time in 4 weeks. I know its not that long for most but its ages for him!
Did what you said Matt and blasted the rat with the hair dryer, maybe for a bit long as my room now stinks but o well! It obviously made it more tasty! 

Now just have to get the baby to feed which is proving a struggle!


----------



## manda88

One of my baby corns has escaped from its tub  we've searched everywhere in the flat but can't find it anywhere, I'm so annoyed at myself  gonna set up some bottle traps and leave some pinkies lying around in hope he'll reappear.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> One of my baby corns has escaped from its tub  we've searched everywhere in the flat but can't find it anywhere, I'm so annoyed at myself  gonna set up some bottle traps and leave some pinkies lying around in hope he'll reappear.


I hate that! Blue always used to hide in the bathroom when he was small, lately he's too fat to fit under the door, so he's been under furniture in the living room. Do you have floorboards and other awkward places?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> One of my baby corns has escaped from its tub  we've searched everywhere in the flat but can't find it anywhere, I'm so annoyed at myself  gonna set up some bottle traps and leave some pinkies lying around in hope he'll reappear.


 
O no  Its such a horrible sinking feeling when you notice their rub empty.

Being honest bottle traps didnt work that well for me. 
Put some talc down or plastic bags


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I hate that! Blue always used to hide in the bathroom when he was small, lately he's too fat to fit under the door, so he's been under furniture in the living room. Do you have floorboards and other awkward places?


The only place that I can think of that he can disappear forever through is the concrete floor in the airing cupboard, theres holes and all sorts in there, so I bet that's where he is  if it was one of the bigger snakes it be easier, but he's not even a foot long, i really hope he turns up cos he was going to live with a friend of mine next weekend!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I went to the palm house at Kew today and ended up a big sweaty mess.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I went to the palm house at Kew today and ended up a big sweaty mess.


I love that place.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I love that place.


Haven't been for years, we were on our way back from Richmond Park so popped in for an hour.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> O no  Its such a horrible sinking feeling when you notice their rub empty.
> 
> Being honest bottle traps didnt work that well for me.
> Put some talc down or plastic bags


Only just seen this, yeah we've put 3 bottle traps out last night and the night before but no luck, I really don't see him coming back any time soon  I only noticed he'd gone when I was putting one of the others back and I saw one corner of his tub was open (he was in a little tub like a takeaway box so he managed to push the lid open, little sod), I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO, such rotten luck that it was that particular one that got out too, it wouldn't have been so bad if it had been one of the kinked ones...I know that sounds awful. The one that escaped was meant to be going to a friend of mine this weekend  he was so gorgeous, I'm gutted that he's gone. I'll put plastic bags out and hopefully hear it crinkle at some point, every tiny movement or noise I hear now I'm immediately on it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Only just seen this, yeah we've put 3 bottle traps out last night and the night before but no luck, I really don't see him coming back any time soon  I only noticed he'd gone when I was putting one of the others back and I saw one corner of his tub was open (he was in a little tub like a takeaway box so he managed to push the lid open, little sod), I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOO, such rotten luck that it was that particular one that got out too, it wouldn't have been so bad if it had been one of the kinked ones...I know that sounds awful. The one that escaped was meant to be going to a friend of mine this weekend  he was so gorgeous, I'm gutted that he's gone. I'll put plastic bags out and hopefully hear it crinkle at some point, every tiny movement or noise I hear now I'm immediately on it!


 Hope you find him soon- but don't despair if it isn't immediate- Blue was on the lamb for a couple of weeks, the first time, and you know how long it took for Angelcakes AWOL snake to turn up!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Hope you find him soon- but don't despair if it isn't immediate- Blue was on the lamb for a couple of weeks, the first time, and you know how long it took for Angelcakes AWOL snake to turn up!


Thanks Ron  yeah I'm not keeping my hopes up at all to be honest, if he turns up then obviously itll be fantastic, but I'm not going to search for him day in day out, otherwise I wont be able to stop thinking about it! I will tidy the bedroom though and see if hes among the clothes or something, and I'll clear out the airing cupboard too as that seems the most likely place that he's gone, but if he has got in there then he's probably managed to get outside or under the floorboards or something. He's due a poo so I'll probably find that at some point!!


----------



## cree

manda88 said:


> Thanks Ron  yeah I'm not keeping my hopes up at all to be honest, if he turns up then obviously itll be fantastic, but I'm not going to search for him day in day out, otherwise I wont be able to stop thinking about it! I will tidy the bedroom though and see if hes among the clothes or something, and I'll clear out the airing cupboard too as that seems the most likely place that he's gone, but if he has got in there then he's probably managed to get outside or under the floorboards or something. He's due a poo so I'll probably find that at some point!!


Sorry to hear this . I doubt he has left the room, all those heat mats on your rack etc. i'd bet he'll turn up behind the frogs!


----------



## manda88

cree said:


> Sorry to hear this . I doubt he has left the room, all those heat mats on your rack etc. i'd bet he'll turn up behind the frogs!


Yeah that's what I thought to be honest, first place i checked was just behind the hatchlings in case he was just sat behind them, and then I checked behind all the rest of them, under the frog vivs, behind the frogs and racks, everywhere! It's so frustrating knowing that he could be sat staring at us while we're watching tv or something, its so hard to believe that he is loose in the flat somewhere! I really hope he's not outside.
How's Thistle doing? Has he had another feed?


----------



## cree

I bet he is still in the same room! Thistle has had his second assist feed, still didnt want to do it himself lol. He's looking good and Ant said his jaw seemed alot stronger this time so he is getting his strength up already! :2thumb: 
The plan is to wash the next pinkie in mild hand soap, see if that takes his fancy, fussy git :lol2:
Starting to think we both might be a bit mad, we love the difficult ones so much lol.


----------



## manda88

cree said:


> I bet he is still in the same room! Thistle has had his second assist feed, still didnt want to do it himself lol. He's looking good and Ant said his jaw seemed alot stronger this time so he is getting his strength up already! :2thumb:
> The plan is to wash the next pinkie in mild hand soap, see if that takes his fancy, fussy git :lol2:
> Starting to think we both might be a bit mad, we love the difficult ones so much lol.


I might leave some pinkies out tonight and see if any disappear, I'd been leaving boiled pinks in the bottle traps but had no luck, maybe he can't figure out how to get in, he'd be pretty damn stupid not to!
That's great that he seems stronger already :2thumb: I have no doubt that you and Ant will get him going  fussy little bugger, I wonder what makes them think 'nah I don't wanna eat that' fingers crossed he likes the soap scented pinkie! And its good that you like the difficult ones, without people like you out there all these non feeders would have no hope! It'll make you bond with him even more too


----------



## cree

My sisters ghost yearling went AWOL. Was missing for about a week then they heard some noises over by the pc but couldnt see him. Turns out he had curled up in the computers subwoofer speaker! Ant tempted him out with a mouse lol. Took about an hour though, little git wanted to take the mouse back in the speaker!


----------



## cree

manda88 said:


> I might leave some pinkies out tonight and see if any disappear, I'd been leaving boiled pinks in the bottle traps but had no luck, maybe he can't figure out how to get in, he'd be pretty damn stupid not to!
> That's great that he seems stronger already :2thumb: I have no doubt that you and Ant will get him going  fussy little bugger, I wonder what makes them think 'nah I don't wanna eat that' fingers crossed he likes the soap scented pinkie! And its good that you like the difficult ones, without people like you out there all these non feeders would have no hope! It'll make you bond with him even more too


Your sooooo right about the bonding, Romeo, our former difficult feeder, is so special to us and is probably the most friendly snake we have. Soon as you take his lid off he's up on your hand, never tries to get out any other way, must get on your hand!!!


----------



## manda88

cree said:


> My sisters ghost yearling went AWOL. Was missing for about a week then they heard some noises over by the pc but couldnt see him. Turns out he had curled up in the computers subwoofer speaker! Ant tempted him out with a mouse lol. Took about an hour though, little git wanted to take the mouse back in the speaker!


That's awesome that they found him so quickly  I like the stories where people find them! It makes me laugh that they get into such random places!



cree said:


> Your sooooo right about the bonding, Romeo, our former difficult feeder, is so special to us and is probably the most friendly snake we have. Soon as you take his lid off he's up on your hand, never tries to get out any other way, must get on your hand!!!


Aww bless him!! Diego is a bit like that, he doesn't quite get onto my hand though, he just pops his head over the tub like hiii! He's so cute and friendly, I love him


----------



## cree

Just keep thinking, small, dark warm places or in his case really small, dark warm places lol and I'll bet you find him. If you can, try making the traps really small and dark and leave them along the skirting board as the escapee seems to prefer the edges of the room. Shame he is so small, he wont make much noise.


----------



## manda88

cree said:


> Just keep thinking, small, dark warm places or in his case really small, dark warm places lol and I'll bet you find him. If you can, try making the traps really small and dark and leave them along the skirting board as the escapee seems to prefer the edges of the room. Shame he is so small, he wont make much noise.


Yeah Matt said yesterday that we should have the mats close to the walls, two of the bottle traps we have are like little coke bottles, but one is a big Tango bottle so he might not like that one. I will keep trying!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I might leave some pinkies out tonight and see if any disappear, I'd been leaving boiled pinks in the bottle traps but had no luck, maybe he can't figure out how to get in, he'd be pretty damn stupid not to!
> That's great that he seems stronger already :2thumb: I have no doubt that you and Ant will get him going * fussy little bugger, I wonder what makes them think 'nah I don't wanna eat that'* fingers crossed he likes the soap scented pinkie! And its good that you like the difficult ones, without people like you out there all these non feeders would have no hope! It'll make you bond with him even more too


 I often wonder what goes through what passes for a mind for Blue- I mean surely it can't be 'Mmmm, freshly defrosted soggy mouse, yum yum!!!' :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

The snake will turn up in the end, like you said dont keep searching because it will drive you mad. You are more likely to just stumble across it in a random place then finding it.

If you open diesels viv he sticks it head out to say hello as well :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I often wonder what goes through what passes for a mind for Blue- I mean surely it can't be 'Mmmm, freshly defrosted soggy mouse, yum yum!!!' :lol2:


:lol2: too right! They really do look horrible and they smell foul!



FallenAngel said:


> The snake will turn up in the end, like you said dont keep searching because it will drive you mad. You are more likely to just stumble across it in a random place then finding it.
> 
> If you open diesels viv he sticks it head out to say hello as well :2thumb:


I hope so! And its so sweet when they pop out to say hi, it can be annoying though when trying to close it again though cos i have to push his face back in so it doesnt get caught!


----------



## RhianB87

My snakes have turned against me! 

Just got my second bite! From Diesel the MBK this time! It was totally my fault, as he shot out of my hand so I must of grabbed him a bit tight so he turned around and bit me. 
I have three tiny puncture marks that arent even worth a photo :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

3 days since anyone felt the need for a natter !!!! :lol2:

Any sightings of the little sneaky snakey Matanda ?

Well, my bro just got attacked by a neighbours cat tonight, so the old lady's been on the phone trying to find out if he's covered for tetanus !

Also...Eyeball (One eyed common frog for anyone who doesn't know) has been unable to get any food for the past 4 days, tried dusted, not dusted, crickets, locusts, in the dark, when he's in his pool etc etc. Well, he was looking a bit skinny tonight (Sucked his tummy in to make me feel guilty probably) SO, decided to kill his cricket first (10 mins in the freezer) to see if that made it easier and he got it without a problem. :2thumb:
I hope this isn't another ritual tho !!! :lol2:
Funny thing is, there's usually one or two dead ones in the bottom, and he ALWAYS gets these as they're much easier to feed him, but they're all fighting fit and going strong at the mo so there's been no dead ones for a good while (Except the one they attacked after a shed and ate it, bit like the locust, mid shed, whose face had been chomped off by the others...insects are vile beasts!!! )


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> 3 days since anyone felt the need for a natter !!!! :lol2:
> 
> Any sightings of the little sneaky snakey Matanda ?
> 
> Well, my bro just got attacked by a neighbours cat tonight, so the old lady's been on the phone trying to find out if he's covered for tetanus !
> 
> Also...Eyeball (One eyed common frog for anyone who doesn't know) has been unable to get any food for the past 4 days, tried dusted, not dusted, crickets, locusts, in the dark, when he's in his pool etc etc. Well, he was looking a bit skinny tonight (Sucked his tummy in to make me feel guilty probably) SO, decided to kill his cricket first (10 mins in the freezer) to see if that made it easier and he got it without a problem. :2thumb:
> I hope this isn't another ritual tho !!! :lol2:
> Funny thing is, there's usually one or two dead ones in the bottom, and he ALWAYS gets these as they're much easier to feed him, but they're all fighting fit and going strong at the mo so there's been no dead ones for a good while (Except the one they attacked after a shed and ate it, bit like the locust, mid shed, whose face had been chomped off by the others...insects are vile beasts!!! )


'tis very quiet in here of late, we're all disappearing! :gasp:
No sign of 007 yet (it's blatantly the fact he's called 007, he thinks he's James Bond so has gone out for an adventure), we're away this weekend too so how much do you wanna bet that he'll be out and about the whole time partying :lol2:
Eyeball is being a fussy sod, tell him to shut up  and you're so right about the face eating thing, crickets and locusts really are foul.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Who's going to PRAS this year?


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Who's going to PRAS this year?


I wont be as I doubt I can get the Sunday off. 
Is it actually going ahead?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I wont be as I doubt I can get the Sunday off.
> Is it actually going ahead?


Yeah, it seems they have enough tables booked now.


----------



## RhianB87

O I love arguing on facebook! 

My friends cousin has just noticed her cat just had a kitten without knowing it was pregnant, about 3 months after her last litter. so I just wrote wrong poor cat having a litter so soon after the last one. The woman liked what I wrote but starts arguing about that the cat is fine and that it wasnt done on purpose. O and I have just been told to do one!


----------



## REDDEV1L

lol

I tried to start a good old debate with some mates from school about the pension/retiring age changes planned etc, but none of them took the bait. 

Also in good news, I just got Tyne & Wear added as a county on Pets Classifieds at Pets FREE Classifieds not that there's very much on there but it miffed me that the aquarist-classifieds had Tyne & Wear but the pets, the one im most interested in, didn't so I emailed the webmaster and he sorted it :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Who's going to PRAS this year?


MEMEME!!:2thumb:

I'm really glad it's on, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> MEMEME!!:2thumb:
> 
> I'm really glad it's on, I'm really looking forward to it.


Yay! I'm hopefully coming up with my brother. The day before though as we will be getting the train. Too risky coming up on the sunday as the train doesn't get in until after 1 with 2 changes and if its delayed I won't make it!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay! I'm hopefully coming up with my brother. The day before though as we will be getting the train. Too risky coming up on the sunday as the train doesn't get in until after 1 with 2 changes and if its delayed I won't make it!


Yep, I'll be training it too. So long as there aren't any engineering works it should be cool.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, I'll be training it too. So long as there aren't any engineering works it should be cool.


Are you going up the day of the show?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Are you going up the day of the show?


Yeah- don't want to shell out for a hotel, and it's a fairly easy trip- just up to London and down.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Fair enough. We have to change twice on the way up and once on the way back. Hotel I've found is £45 so not too extreme. It's next to the harvester that we went to last year! Our train home isn't until 6.50pm so might see if we can get to the after show meet too!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Fair enough. We have to change twice on the way up and once on the way back. Hotel I've found is £45 so not too extreme. It's next to the harvester that we went to last year! *Our train home isn't until 6.50pm so might see if we can get to the after show meet too!*


Excellent. I may have to scrounge a lift off of someone to get to the Harvester- I can't remember how far it is from the show?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Excellent. I may have to scrounge a lift off of someone to get to the Harvester- I can't remember how far it is from the show?


I'd have to get a lift too! I'm not sure, think it's about 10 mins away? We are getting a taxi to the show from the hotel in the morning.


----------



## RhianB87

I definatly wont be going to PRAS as need to get time off 2 weekends before for my birthday night out and on the 20th and 21st to go away with the OH for my birthday as well. So I doubt I will be allowed that Sunday off as well.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I definatly wont be going to PRAS as need to get time off 2 weekends before for my birthday night out and on the 20th and 21st to go away with the OH for my birthday as well. So I doubt I will be allowed that Sunday off as well.


Shame, it would have been fun to see you- but it sounds like you'll be having fun anyway!:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Shame, it would have been fun to see you- but it sounds like you'll be having fun anyway!:2thumb:


Hopefully I'll definatly make it! We could meet you outside or something? We know what eachother look like :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

this is gonna sound stupid

what is PRAS?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

fardilis said:


> this is gonna sound stupid
> 
> what is PRAS?


Portsmouth Reptile and Phib show.


----------



## fardilis

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Portsmouth Reptile and Phib show.



i knew that:Na_Na_Na_Na:

just kidding cheers


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Shame, it would have been fun to see you- but it sounds like you'll be having fun anyway!:2thumb:


There will be plenty of alcohol involved so hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone get anything from Doncaster ?
As per usual, I was tempted to go, but the 300 mile round trip would've been £40 in fuel alone, added to the fact that i've got nowhere to put anything (Still got this exo 60x45 sat in the garage with nowhere to go) I decided it was a waste of time. Next one maybe

Had an old friend come over today, she was DISGUSTED by the frogs, toads and snakes. Wouldn't even come into my room for a look, my two common toads downsairs were enough.
That's a problem with having most of your animals in your bedroom, you feel the need to do a blitz tidy-up before anyone from outside the household is coming over who _might_ want to come and have a look.

Just finished my woodlouse palace. 12"x10" dark stacking box with a 2" layer of a mix of allsorts of stuff (cocofibre, bought sub from ricks & some nuked stuff from my pachnoda colony) with wood, bark, cardboard and some sphagnum. Got all 3 common uk species in there, although i've only got one _Oniscus asellus _so need to go hunting


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone get anything from Doncaster ?
> As per usual, I was tempted to go, but the 300 mile round trip would've been £40 in fuel alone, added to the fact that i've got nowhere to put anything (Still got this exo 60x45 sat in the garage with nowhere to go) I decided it was a waste of time. Next one maybe
> 
> Had an old friend come over today, she was DISGUSTED by the frogs, toads and snakes. Wouldn't even come into my room for a look, my two common toads downsairs were enough.
> That's a problem with having most of your animals in your bedroom, you feel the need to do a blitz tidy-up before anyone from outside the household is coming over who _might_ want to come and have a look.
> 
> Just finished my woodlouse palace. 12"x10" dark stacking box with a 2" layer of a mix of allsorts of stuff (cocofibre, bought sub from ricks & some nuked stuff from my pachnoda colony) with wood, bark, cardboard and some sphagnum. Got all 3 common uk species in there, although i've only got one _Oniscus asellus _so need to go hunting


I had a similar thing today, my OH left some stuff here so came straight from work with his sister to come pick them up and she wouldnt even step foot in the house until we locked the dog away, then refused to come in my room because something might escape.... even if they do escape they arent going to attack you love!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone get anything from Doncaster ?
> As per usual, I was tempted to go, but the 300 mile round trip would've been £40 in fuel alone, added to the fact that i've got nowhere to put anything (Still got this exo 60x45 sat in the garage with nowhere to go) I decided it was a waste of time. Next one maybe
> 
> Had an old friend come over today, she was DISGUSTED by the frogs, toads and snakes. Wouldn't even come into my room for a look, my two common toads downsairs were enough.
> That's a problem with having most of your animals in your bedroom, you feel the need to do a blitz tidy-up before anyone from outside the household is coming over who _might_ want to come and have a look.
> 
> Just finished my woodlouse palace. 12"x10" dark stacking box with a 2" layer of a mix of allsorts of stuff (cocofibre, bought sub from ricks & some nuked stuff from my pachnoda colony) with wood, bark, cardboard and some sphagnum. Got all 3 common uk species in there, although i've only got one _Oniscus asellus _so need to go hunting


 
Yup, just made a thread in the snake section of our purchases :2thumb: 300 mile trip? That's tame....we must have done at least 600 miles :Na_Na_Na_Na: to be fair we did go to Lancaster first, but we also drove to the Lake District just to go out for dinner, and then drove to Donny on Saturday night which took 2 hours, then we left the show today at about half 3 and got home at about half 6. Been a really awesome weekend! Expensive though :lol2: There were more frogs than I thought there'd be, there were a few tincs and other darts, some TINY milk frogs, I don't even think they were a cm long they were so small :flrt: there were also a few peppermint horned frogs which were really cool, and then a few FBTs and salamanders.
That's a shame that your friend didn't give the animals a look, but it's ok cos we think they're awesome :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Yup, just made a thread in the snake section of our purchases :2thumb: 300 mile trip? That's tame....we must have done at least 600 miles :Na_Na_Na_Na: to be fair we did go to Lancaster first, but we also drove to the Lake District just to go out for dinner, and then drove to Donny on Saturday night which took 2 hours, then we left the show today at about half 3 and got home at about half 6. Been a really awesome weekend! Expensive though :lol2: There were more frogs than I thought there'd be, there were a few tincs and other darts, some TINY milk frogs, I don't even think they were a cm long they were so small :flrt: there were also a few peppermint horned frogs which were really cool, and then a few FBTs and salamanders.
> That's a shame that your friend didn't give the animals a look, but it's ok cos we think they're awesome :2thumb:


So he let you get a hoggy :lol2:

What happened to the no more room rule Matt?? :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> So he let you get a hoggy :lol2:
> 
> What happened to the no more room rule Matt?? :whistling2:


Yup!  Space shmace, we have enough space for the time being  I'm sure there won't be any problems, if there are then we'll cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Yup!  Space shmace, we have enough space for the time being  I'm sure there won't be any problems, if there are then we'll cross that bridge when we come to it


Heh, a lot of my friends think I'm wierd the way space for animals totally takes precedence in my flat over anything else. Actually, they think I'm wierd anyway- that's just a contributing factor!:lol2:


On a side note, the Serial Spammer appears to be active again...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

How much were the little milk frogs? Any idea who was selling them?


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Heh, a lot of my friends think I'm wierd the way space for animals totally takes precedence in my flat over anything else. Actually, they think I'm wierd anyway- that's just a contributing factor!:lol2:
> 
> 
> On a side note, the Serial Spammer appears to be active again...:whistling2:


Spammer? What have I missed?! :gasp: And don't worry, being weird is better than being the same as everyone else! 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> How much were the little milk frogs? Any idea who was selling them?


They were on a German breeder's table, no idea how much they were I'm afraid, but they were sooooo cute! They must have been barely out of tadpole stage!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *Spammer? What have I missed?! :gasp: And don't worry, being weird is better than being the same as everyone else! *
> 
> 
> 
> They were on a German breeder's table, no idea how much they were I'm afraid, but they were sooooo cute! They must have been barely out of tadpole stage!


 Oh, that iuiusqu etc person- repeat-posts basic questions, but never comes back to it. The links on his posts appear to be commercial.

Darlin, I aint worried- people have thought I'm wierd for years and years!:lol2:

Even if I did get accused of being 'normal' (whatever *that* means!) it wouldn't stand up in court!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/749088-being-childish-4.html#post8974131

Ok, most of you know me well enough, am I being an arsehole here? :lol2:

I honestly just wanted to vent some frustration. I built the tank for her, gave her two filters, a spare heater, a light hood, gravel, plant cuttings, mixed two bottles of fertiliser, gave her a £25 test kit and have been round twice a week checking the cycle process.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/749088-being-childish-4.html#post8974131
> 
> Ok, most of you know me well enough, am I being an arsehole here? :lol2:
> 
> I honestly just wanted to vent some frustration. I built the tank for her, gave her two filters, a spare heater, a light hood, gravel, plant cuttings, mixed two bottles of fertiliser, gave her a £25 test kit and have been round twice a week checking the cycle process.


 
You are a terrible person.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> You are a terrible person.


Homophobe.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ron Magpie said:


> You are a terrible person.


Had me in stitches, dude, especially the really, really self-righteous guy!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


_"Bahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

You do not respect someone for bringing you into this world, you respect people because they deserve respect. When they do something to lose it, they lose it.

There is no them, there is one person.

You don't know what slander is.

Don't tell me what to do you presumptuous little sod. I gave her a chance to defend herself her response was "fish are only cheap I'll replace them when they die
_
_I made this thread because I'm exasperated, it's an "oh parents what are they like lol" thread not an "I hate my mum she's a bitch rofl" thread."_

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/749088-being-childish-4.html#post8974131
> 
> Ok, most of you know me well enough, am I being an arsehole here? :lol2:
> 
> I honestly just wanted to vent some frustration. I built the tank for her, gave her two filters, a spare heater, a light hood, gravel, plant cuttings, mixed two bottles of fertiliser, gave her a £25 test kit and have been round twice a week checking the cycle process.


Are we talking about the fact you're annoyed at your mum or the amazing replies you've had from that DRK kid? I would be frustrated at my mum too, especially at the 'fish are cheap, I can just replace them if they die' comment (having said that, I've totally been there) but yeah I'd be annoyed at her not listening to any of the advice. I did love the ammonia remover comment though!
I'm also loving that that person is telling you not to be so mean, as if they know exactly what your mum is like and what you are like, for all they know your mum beats you up on a daily basis!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Are we talking about the fact you're annoyed at your mum or the amazing replies you've had from that DRK kid? I would be frustrated at my mum too, especially at the 'fish are cheap, I can just replace them if they die' comment (having said that, I've totally been there) but yeah I'd be annoyed at her not listening to any of the advice. I did love the ammonia remover comment though!
> I'm also loving that that person is telling you not to be so mean, as if they know exactly what your mum is like and what you are like, for all they know your mum beats you up on a daily basis!


Yeah, we didn't even fall out, it's just the usual family minor squabble!

It was the insinuation I was lying to make my mum look bad that annoyed me.

She could be HITLER for all anyone knows. She isn't, obviously.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Obviously.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

How do you know?


----------



## manda88

Ron, just noticed the spammy person, I'm wondering if they're the same person over on Captive Bred in the phib section too that keeps making threads and never coming back to them, but makes more threads! Their username there too is basically a bunch of random letters too!

Edit - just looked and it is! They have the same sig!


----------



## REDDEV1L

The replies and general questions of some of his spammings are quite interesting, and would be helping this site, in a peculiar way, if only people would use the bloody search tool.
The amount of "What can I get in a 30x45x45" etc is infuriating...I think someone needs to have a go at a sticky again


Anyone know where to get cheap lrg faunariums from ?? 10l size ish
I know wilko do em, but none of the stores have em in stock and I don't want a pink/purple lidded one, plus i'd like one tomorrow :lol2:

Also Morg, sorry m8 but you had me in stitches with...



> So she's been adding ammonia to cycle the tank but instead of buying dechlorinator she's bought ammonia remover. She has been adding ammonia remover to the ammonia she's been adding to the tank.


 :lol2::lol2:

I know where ur coming from tho, my ex-step-dad has 3 LRG goldfish in a 2ft tank, a tiny stingray filter (thats submersed so not working properly anyway) and the water is seriously green. We're sick of telling him and all he replies with is "Oh I know"


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Ron, just noticed the spammy person, I'm wondering if they're the same person over on Captive Bred in the phib section too that keeps making threads and never coming back to them, but makes more threads! Their username there too is basically a bunch of random letters too!
> 
> Edit - just looked and it is! They have the same sig!


He joined dendroworld a while back but got kicked off they dont like spammers on there :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## fardilis

hiya
sooner or later the spammer will be banned and the threads deleted anyway

it just gets anoying as i actullly like marine and rocooco toads an keep seing threads i think are interesting just to find its the spammer:devil:


----------



## RhianB87

Look how big he has gotten already! :flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Look how big he has gotten already! :flrt:
> 
> image


Lookin good :2thumb:
He makes a good bite-mark too :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, I just spent the past 5 mins choosing and faffing with a pic for POTM, only to find the thread was CLOSED :bash:
So anyway...Here would have been my contribution to the theme...Water....









Still trying to find a decent conker and casings/leaves for a FBook POTM one of my local rep shops runs....harder than you'd think...little b*'s



Oh and TOTALLY OFFTOPIC - Toilet was leaking this morning, had to smash the plastic nut off, went to get replacement...erm, we don't sell em. Went somewhere else, erm - it's an imported cistern so you won't get one to fit !!! Bloody Wickes !!!!!!!!!
So currently have *no water* as the idiot that installed the new bathroom suite last year didn't think to put a stop valve on the toilet intake :bash::bash: and we can't put it back together temporarily coz its in pieces....AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Cute pic!

Wicks are crap....they don't even sell paint for outside and the woman didn't even know what mesh was :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> Wicks are crap....they don't even sell paint for outside and the woman didn't even know what mesh was :lol2:


Well they sell exterior masonry paint, exterior primer, undercoat and gloss, varnish and fence paint how much paint for outside do you want



Richie


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Lookin good :2thumb:
> He makes a good bite-mark too :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Well, I just spent the past 5 mins choosing and faffing with a pic for POTM, only to find the thread was CLOSED :bash:
> So anyway...Here would have been my contribution to the theme...Water....
> image
> 
> Still trying to find a decent conker and casings/leaves for a FBook POTM one of my local rep shops runs....harder than you'd think...little b*'s
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and TOTALLY OFFTOPIC - Toilet was leaking this morning, had to smash the plastic nut off, went to get replacement...erm, we don't sell em. Went somewhere else, erm - it's an imported cistern so you won't get one to fit !!! Bloody Wickes !!!!!!!!!
> So currently have *no water* as the idiot that installed the new bathroom suite last year didn't think to put a stop valve on the toilet intake :bash::bash: and we can't put it back together temporarily coz its in pieces....AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH


Yeah a really nice bite mark :bash: Grumpy sod!

Haha thats a really good pic, mud baths are good for the skin dont you know 

Dare I ask where you are using the facilities now :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

richie.b said:


> Well they sell exterior masonry paint, exterior primer, undercoat and gloss, varnish and fence paint how much paint for outside do you want
> 
> 
> 
> Richie


Well I went into my local one and was told that they don't sell fence paint... The woman behind the counter didn't seem to have a clue. They sold house paint, but not paint for painting outside wooden things... maybe its just my local one then :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Dare I ask where you are using the facilities now :whistling2:


Nothing has changed, except the flushing method; Pour a bucket of water into the pan and hope it goes :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone else notice the :spam1::spam1::spam1: er has GONE :2thumb:
I reported his last one, as they were just getting more & more frequent .

Also, got my cheap imports in...There's a small bit of deviation, but for the price they're great (£1.17 each) plus my previous 10 I bought a year ago are still going strong, even the one I accidentally dropped in the bucket of water :2thumb:










Oh and for those who are interested in my toilet :crazy: ...STILL haven't gotten it fixed properly...got the part but its still leaking...SO...Bucket-flushing it is then !! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Well I went into my local one and was told that they don't sell fence paint... The woman behind the counter didn't seem to have a clue. They sold house paint, but not paint for painting outside wooden things... maybe its just my local one then :bash:


More likely you just were unlucky and got the lazy stupid one. Every store has at least one who is just too darn lazy to go and look, and too stupid to actually remember what they stock. :lol2: Oh and I don't just mean Wicks.

That said, I once bought 3 meters of waste pipe from ours (for making a false bottom). I asked them if they could cut it in half so I could get it in a taxi "We're not allowed to, you will have to buy a saw and do it yourself". So I did, bought a hacksaw, then cut the pipe right in front of their doors, leaving a right mess of plastic shavings. :lol2: REVENGE! :devil::lol2:

I refuse to go to our local Wicks ever again. Why bother when we also have a B&Q within walking distance, and a Homebase right next to the Wicks? Both are more helpful, and in the case of B&Q have more stock. Heck, B&Q customer services recently opened the packaging on a Ryobi 2 in 1 paint station to get at the instructions for us to find out if there was a set size of paint tin you needed....

Oh and yeah, I reported that last bit of spam as well, and had a bit of a winge on their spam thread. :lol2: I nearly fell for it, AGAIN. :bash: If only they had asked "what supplements should I use?", as then I would have ignored it. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Oh and I stopped using digital thermometers. They're too innacurate. Only accurate one I have EVER owned (calibrated by comparing with a traditional thermometer) was a Sera one in the back of an algae magnet cleaner. The rest I can put 2 with the probes right by each other, and still get a 1-4 degree difference in the reading. Heck those ones in the pic look +/- 0.5 degrees in accuracy. Bet if you put a traditional thermometer by them there will be an even bigger difference. :2thumb:

I've taken to using an IR one, like lots of other folks on here. £28 but I can use it in every single viv I own. I used to argue against them as they only measure surface temps, not air temp, then I twigged that it's surface temps that are important, as oddly enough frogs can't actually fly. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is everyone going to frog day instead of pras this year?


----------



## Alex M

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Is everyone going to frog day instead of pras this year?


 
Other way round for me, Sarah.... Manchester, too far!.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Alex M said:


> Other way round for me, Sarah.... Manchester, too far!.


Same! I shall see you there


----------



## richie.b

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Is everyone going to frog day instead of pras this year?


I love pras show its one of my favourites and if it wasnt the week after frogday i would go but to be honest you wont beat frogday for amphibians and thats what i go to the shows for. You wont get a list like this any where else


NEWS UPDATE 29 (18 September 2011)


Richie


----------



## Alex M

richie.b said:


> I love pras show its one of my favourites and if it wasnt the week after frogday i would go but to be honest you wont beat frogday for amphibians and thats what i go to the shows for. You wont get a list like this any where else
> 
> 
> NEWS UPDATE 29 (18 September 2011)
> 
> 
> Richie


 
That list certainly does have a very reasonable selection of PDF's, but I can't say I'm blown away by the list of anurans and other 'phibs in general me old mucker  - it kind of strikes me as a 'PDFrog day' - You'll have to take a few more of your oddities along before I make the 13 hour round trip mate . PRAS is obviously local to me, but there's some relatively unusual stuff there 'phib wise, take the dart side away from it last year and it had a better overall 'phib list than this years frog day list I think - I was quite surprised what was available there on both herptile and invertebrate fronts last year, and I agree, it's really grown into a decent show in recent years, last year was particularly enjoyable meeting some new faces from here and also catching up with the old guard .

Hope you keeping well R, shame to hear you won't be at this years Pompey show mate - I was going to buy 47 planted vivs from you .
Take care
Al


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well thats a bit crap, been waiting for a week to find out if my brother is coming with me... I still don't know and now I can't get the saver rate room because its too late! If he decides he wants to come now, he can give me the extra £15 :devil:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just went to feed my Rana.T, and as soon as I dropped a couple of crickets in, my male grabbed the female who was in the water & started puffing and panting :lol2:
I made some rather pathetic croaking noises, to which he replied. Funny thing was, the female let out a release call, which i've never heard them do before.
Just hope there ain't a mass of spawn waiting for me in the morning.That'd be very awkward !!

Anyone bought online from www.primrose.co.uk ??
Just looking for prices for vivs for the snakes, found VivExotic VX36 (36" w x 18.5" d x 20.6" h) for £59.90 delivered


----------



## manda88

Alex M said:


> That list certainly does have a very reasonable selection of PDF's, but I can't say I'm blown away by the list of anurans and other 'phibs in general me old mucker  - it kind of strikes me as a 'PDFrog day' - You'll have to take a few more of your oddities along before I make the 13 hour round trip mate . PRAS is obviously local to me, but there's some relatively unusual stuff there 'phib wise, take the dart side away from it last year and it had a better overall 'phib list than this years frog day list I think - I was quite surprised what was available there on both herptile and invertebrate fronts last year, and I agree, it's really grown into a decent show in recent years, last year was particularly enjoyable meeting some new faces from here and also catching up with the old guard .
> 
> Hope you keeping well R, shame to hear you won't be at this years Pompey show mate - I was going to buy 47 planted vivs from you .
> Take care
> Al


I have to say I agree, it's a fantastic day if you're only/mainly interested in darts, and when I went in June I was expecting there to be all sorts of different frogs, but it was just darts darts darts! Personally for me I would like it more if there were more of a mixture of species rather than just darts and a couple of tree frogs, I can't say I'll be making the 6 hour round trip again this time  PRAS for me, 40 minute drive, done! Will probably only go along for the pub meet afterwards though cos I sure as hell ain't buying anything!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

REDDEV1L said:


> Anyone bought online from www.primrose.co.uk ??
> Just looking for prices for vivs for the snakes, found VivExotic VX36 (36" w x 18.5" d x 20.6" h) for £59.90 delivered


Vivexotic Lx36 Ellmau Beech - Surrey Pet Supplies

I think you may find Surrey Pet Supplies is cheaper. For a 48" one it was £6.99 delivery according to a post on here in another section.


----------



## richie.b

Alex M said:


> That list certainly does have a very reasonable selection of PDF's, but I can't say I'm blown away by the list of anurans and other 'phibs in general me old mucker * - it kind of strikes me as a 'PDFrog day' *- You'll have to take a few more of your oddities along before I make the 13 hour round trip mate . PRAS is obviously local to me, but there's some relatively unusual stuff there 'phib wise, take the dart side away from it last year and it had a better overall 'phib list than this years frog day list I think - I was quite surprised what was available there on both herptile and invertebrate fronts last year, and I agree, it's really grown into a decent show in recent years, last year was particularly enjoyable meeting some new faces from here and also catching up with the old guard .
> 
> Hope you keeping well R, shame to hear you won't be at this years Pompey show mate -* I was going to buy 47 planted vivs from you* .
> Take care
> Al


I think you will find this with a lot of the european frogdays also its just dartfrogs are what most people are keeping at the moment so where the money is didnt you notice it at hamm. Theres not many people that have the unusual collection that you have Al

47 vivs shame i would have given you 10% off them as well Al :whistling2:
Would love to do pras as well just dont think i will have time which is a shame



manda88 said:


> I have to say I agree, it's a fantastic day if you're only/mainly interested in darts, and when I went in June I was expecting there to be all sorts of different frogs, but it was just darts darts darts! Personally for me I would like it more if there were more of a mixture of species rather than just darts and a couple of tree frogs, I can't say I'll be making the 6 hour round trip again this time  PRAS for me, 40 minute drive, done! Will probably only go along for the pub meet afterwards though cos I sure as hell ain't buying anything!


I did say to musty he needed different amphibians but to be honest it was the first one so hopefully its been realised and will have a better selection this time. We can only hope it gets bigger and better, i personally thought it was a huge success for the first one i even got things i couldnt get at hamm but then i am into my dartfrogs more than other things. Its a bloody long day though got to be fare and im not even flying off to corfu the day after this one :sad:

Richie


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like I won't be going to the after show pub meet, I have to get a train home at 16.48, as my parents left it too late to decide that my brother can't go, so all the prices have gone up! :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I have to say I agree, it's a fantastic day if you're only/mainly interested in darts, and when I went in June I was expecting there to be all sorts of different frogs, but it was just darts darts darts! Personally for me I would like it more if there were more of a mixture of species rather than just darts and a couple of tree frogs, I can't say I'll be making the 6 hour round trip again this time  PRAS for me, 40 minute drive, done! Will probably only go along for the pub meet afterwards though cos *I sure as hell ain't buying anything![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Really.... Why dont I believe you :whistling2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> manda88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I agree, it's a fantastic day if you're only/mainly interested in darts, and when I went in June I was expecting there to be all sorts of different frogs, but it was just darts darts darts! Personally for me I would like it more if there were more of a mixture of species rather than just darts and a couple of tree frogs, I can't say I'll be making the 6 hour round trip again this time  PRAS for me, 40 minute drive, done! Will probably only go along for the pub meet afterwards though cos *I sure as hell ain't buying anything![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Really.... Why dont I believe you :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are now SKINT!!! and have bought everything we want now!! so:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im also looking forward to the pub meet and wont have to worry about the animals this time!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks like I'm no longer going to pras  but I might be going to the kidderminster show in November.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Looks like I'm no longer going to pras  but I might be going to the kidderminster show in November.


That's a real shame! I will be going, not making any decisions about buying till I see what there is, though- and how much dosh I have!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> That's a real shame! I will be going, not making any decisions about buying till I see what there is, though- and how much dosh I have!


Its only because it will cost me £100 in travel and room costs  I really want to go still, but I'll only have about £50 to spend at the show!


----------



## RhianB87

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> FallenAngel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are now SKINT!!! and have bought everything we want now!! so:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im also looking forward to the pub meet and wont have to worry about the animals this time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see :lol2:
> 
> I wish I could even make the pub meet but it will probs be gone 6/7 before I could get there
Click to expand...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Wondered what was making an awful buzzy clicky noise... bloody canes bulb has gone. :bash:
Mind you, it was due to be replaced in April, so it hasn't done bad. (The reason I haven't replaced it is they're ALWAYS hiding throughout the day so don't benefit from the UV) Chucked an old 10% in for now, 'til it goes pop, until I can sweet-talk my dad into getting me a cpl of normals from work for free (Not paying a fiver from homebase)

Also...Maybe just as well I didn't go for those Oak Toads (Eventhough I still want em!!) because one of my locals is getting a big shipment of stuff in, inc phibs and snails and mantids etc etc. so i'll be on a mission there next week to have a gander :2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Morning all: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Afternoon peeps! I've realised why this has been so quiet lately- clearly, Matanda have discovered mobile phones!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Afternoon peeps! I've realised why this has been so quiet lately- clearly, Matanda have discovered mobile phones!:lol2::lol2::lol2:



Ach, please! We bought our oldest daughter a Blackberry a couple of months ago (piece of junk, freezes constantly, give me my Droid phone any day. :lol2. Her thumbs NEVER leave it. We have to tell her to put it down when she's eating :devil: , and had to make a rule that she turns it (and her ipod) OFF when she goes to bed at night....:bash:

Why are you so tired (name here) this morning? "My friend [name] texted me/face book messaged me/posted on my FB wall/otwherwise made my phone buzz and vibrate at 3am, 4am, 5am......".

*walks away shaking his head*

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh. The young people I work with generally don't have a pot to :censor: in, but they all have up-to-the-minute phones!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Afternoon peeps! I've realised why this has been so quiet lately- clearly, Matanda have discovered mobile phones!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


:lol2: oi, you! :Na_Na_Na_Na: To be honest I have no idea why I haven't been posting as much in here :hmm:Let's have ourselves a conversation then! What did everyone get up to at the weekend? I found my missing corn snake hidden inside a vent in the door next to the TV, then went to Matt's parents house yesterday for roast lunch which was yummy, and then sat around doing nothing


----------



## RhianB87

On Saturday I went and walked the dogs around Frencham pond which was really nice! After that I did bugger all, then on Sunday I ate a roast then did bugger all again :lol2:
It was my first whole weekend off in months so I did exactly what I wanted to do.. Not alot


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> On Saturday I went and walked the dogs around Frencham pond which was really nice! After that I did bugger all, then on Sunday I ate a roast then did bugger all again :lol2:
> It was my first whole weekend off in months so I did exactly what I wanted to do.. Not alot


Weekends like that are to be treasured!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone have experience adding hinges to a plastic tub ??










Got myself one of those and want to cut the lid 8" in, to make it hinged so I don't have to remove the whole lid when feeding / changing water etc. (LED Strip Lights will be fixed to the other side of the lid) 
You think hot gluing plastic hinges would work ?? Not exactly much weight to it. 

It's all hypothetical atm, as the tub was actually meant for my bro's newt who'll be relocated in a few months when we find some cheap 3ft vivs for his snakes.
But realistically I never see my Chubby Frogs, except maybe once a week they venture out when im still up, so therefore don't think they'll be any worse off in a tub under my bed, infact the tub gives them more floor space than the tank they're in, and I can make their substrate deeper (I skimped a little in their current tank in the hope they'd be out more)


Also...Quick Q probably for manda here...What they hell am I meant to fix a heatmat in position with in a wooden viv ? Can't/Don't want to use any kind of tape incase the snake gets stuck. All I could think of is silicone but not sure it'd be any good as they both like to burrow. Oh and would a light as per this page be alright to use ?? Looks ok and it's got the diffuser so the snakes can't get near the bulb, and i won't heat up the viv either.
So much drama in the snake section about everything I never like venturing in and my bro is too shy / can't be arsed on his name :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Lucky Reptile heat mat? They're self adhesive.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Put it under a floor tile/lino?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I drove past Coast2Coast Exotics in Darlington on Saturday but couldn't be bothered to go in.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Morgan Freeman said:


> I drove past Coast2Coast Exotics in Darlington on Saturday but couldn't be bothered to go in.


Couldn't be bothered :gasp::gasp::gasp:

Must admit, I've never been, eventhough it's *only* 40 odd miles away.
Think I went there when I was single digits or freshly into doubles, but can't be sure, just know it was a rep shop in Darlington that my auntie was buying a snake or two from.

---

I've already got suitable heatmats for the vivs so think i'll end up putting something ontop of it..floor tile sounds alright


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Couldn't be bothered :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Must admit, I've never been, eventhough it's *only* 40 odd miles away.
> *Think I went there when I was single digits or freshly into doubles*, but can't be sure, just know it was a rep shop in Darlington that my auntie was buying a snake or two from.
> 
> ---
> 
> I've already got suitable heatmats for the vivs so think i'll end up putting something ontop of it..floor tile sounds alright


Last week? :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Last week? :whistling2:


:lol2:
No, but seriously ? If I come across as a teen maybe I need to reevaluate my posting technique


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2:
> No, but seriously ? If I come across as a teen maybe I need to reevaluate my posting technique


 Heh, we've discussed your age before. I was just in 'Morgan Mode' :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron is just jealous of your youth 

Not that I have any idea how old you are :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Ron is just jealous of your youth
> 
> Not that I have any idea how old you are :lol2:


 Your age, plus a third, and finally + 1 :no1:

But i'm an old g!t at heart. :whistling2:



Also, kinda related to age but not so....

The grumpy old man up the street was looking a bit worse for wear yesterday, so much so I commented to my mum he looked rough.
Found out today from the kids in the street that he died lastnight :gasp:
That's the 2nd time something like that has happened, last time was when we visited my Great Grandma, her hubby seemed fine, but had a strange odour which we discussed on the way home. Within a week or so he died.
*Cue Twilight Zone Music*


----------



## Junior13reptilez

Ooooooooooo


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> Your age, plus a third, and finally + 1 :no1:


Damn I got that wrong :lol2:
It should've read Your age, plus an eighth, and finally +1 but that will only be correct on 21st of next month :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It's your age with the second digit mirrored and added ontop of itself 8)


----------



## Wolfenrook

Uhm, is it just me or has the main RFUK homepage been hijacked? I had to click the forum tab FAST, otherwise it kepte taking me to some clickfizzle garbage? lol

Ade


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Damn I got that wrong :lol2:
> It should've read Your age, plus an eighth, and finally +1 but that will only be correct on 21st of next month :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It's your age with the second digit mirrored and added ontop of itself 8)


Ooh your birthday is 2 days after mine! Same day as my bezzie mate!



Wolfenrook said:


> Uhm, is it just me or has the main RFUK homepage been hijacked? I had to click the forum tab FAST, otherwise it kepte taking me to some clickfizzle garbage? lol
> 
> Ade


I have that too but not sure if it's the same thing, it comes up saying that the page is trying to run a script which might make my computer slow down or stop?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep- it messes up my (work) computer bigtime.:gasp:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I got nabbed with it yesterday when I accidentally clicked Home instead of Forum, but the site didn't load before I got the script popups so never realised. Until Ade pointed it out and so I went and had a look...Had to force IE to close both times :lol2:

Things like that make me glad I use a direct link to the 'phib section in my bookmarks...also for when the general forum page is down but the sections still work :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Oh and 21st isn't my bd, its the day after Rhians. Mine was 7th Sept


----------



## RhianB87

I am far to confused and tired to attempt to work it out :blush:

On a more positive note I am off to see Lee Evans tomorrow!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

:2thumb:Enjoy!:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

:blah:

There's a leopard gecko at a shop near me that I go to regularly and I want her. She's got Enigma syndrome so needs a bit of extra TLC and is so cute, the syndrome makes her run around in circles when she's stressed, it's so sad! I was holding her last week and she didn't run around hardly at all, she did at first for about 2 seconds and then just walked around really slowly on my hand, argh she's so cute. They're not letting her go to just anyone and they've even been calling her 'Amanda's gecko' :lol2: Rhian I think you should have her


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> they've even been calling her 'Amanda's gecko' :lol2:


No pressure then !! :lol2:

Look what we brought home....










Little Chorkie girl :flrt:
(3/4 Chihuahua 1/4 Yorkie)

Been looking at mini-dogs for a while...Went yesterday to see some Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, gorgeous puppies but they had fleas and worms and the owners were very shady...Then lastnight I spied this one & her brother for sale on Gumtree....Brother was gone within hours, and this girl was meant to be sold but the woman didn't turn up this morning so the guy told her she was already sold & rang us up :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> No pressure then !! :lol2:
> 
> Look what we brought home....
> 
> image
> 
> Little Chorkie girl :flrt:
> (3/4 Chihuahua 1/4 Yorkie)
> 
> Been looking at mini-dogs for a while...Went yesterday to see some Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, gorgeous puppies but they had fleas and worms and the owners were very shady...Then lastnight I spied this one & her brother for sale on Gumtree....Brother was gone within hours, and this girl was meant to be sold but the woman didn't turn up this morning so the guy told her she was already sold & rang us up :2thumb:


Haha tell me about it! They proper try and bully me into taking her, I tell you it takes a will of iron not to just talk her home!! I told them I didn't have a heat mat or stat or anything and they were like 'we'll give you a heat mat!' They're desperate for me to have her! Only so they can free up the viv again but meh :lol2:
And OMG how cute?!?! Shame about the Cavalier King Charles, I love those :flrt: but who cares when you've got that little cutie! What's her name?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm not sure I'd want to take on a sick lizard, to be honest.:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oops! Double posting! (Sorry!:blush Just wondered, anyone used camelia leaves in their leaf litter lately? I've decided to give it a try, on the basis that they aren't toxic and they break down very slowly! Any thoughts?


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> And OMG how cute?!?! Shame about the Cavalier King Charles, I love those :flrt: but who cares when you've got that little cutie! What's her name?


She was temporarily called Molly, until we picked her up and found out thats what her mum is called (How freaky is that!!) so she's now called Lilly. (After my mums Nan)
Everyone is wrecked...not only have we got this heat to contend with (none of us can stand the heat) we've got a whinjing little madam who won't sleep in her own bed, but if we put her in my bros bed, she licks his face til he wakes up and plays with her :lol2:

As for your leaves Ron, sound good to me, non toxic and long lasting :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis

hiya
*(*slighlty off-topic(4 this thread(?)evan)*)*
just noticed iuiuyrswq is banned, finally:2thumb:

then noticed l0uiswh0 and thought it was the same person for a second:bash:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> :blah:
> 
> There's a leopard gecko at a shop near me that I go to regularly and I want her. She's got Enigma syndrome so needs a bit of extra TLC and is so cute, the syndrome makes her run around in circles when she's stressed, it's so sad! I was holding her last week and she didn't run around hardly at all, she did at first for about 2 seconds and then just walked around really slowly on my hand, argh she's so cute. They're not letting her go to just anyone and they've even been calling her 'Amanda's gecko' :lol2: *Rhian I think you should have her*


Why me?? :lol2:
I couldnt deal with another Gecko. My girl is enough for me.


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> hiya
> *(*slighlty off-topic(4 this thread(?)evan)*)*
> just noticed iuiuyrswq is banned, finally:2thumb:
> 
> then noticed l0uiswh0 and thought it was the same person for a second:bash:


About time.


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Well after wondering if the dog actually HAD a bark, we accidentally found out her trigger.... a bottle of pop being kicked over & fizzing !!!!!!!

She goes absolutely nuts, barking her little head off :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Well after wondering if the dog actually HAD a bark, we accidentally found out her trigger.... a bottle of pop being kicked over & fizzing !!!!!!!
> 
> She goes absolutely nuts, barking her little head off :lol2:


Fab. I'd love another dog.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ordered some neodymium magnets for my rub conversion thingy....

The idea being, once the lid is cut, whether I bother with hinges or not, I need to secure the lid at the cut...SO...I ordered some small magnets with the intention of gluing one on the lid, the other on the tub, and hopefully the magnetic attraction would be enough to stop an inhabitant pushing the lid up and climbing out.

They're not glued in place yet, but the 1cmx1cmx2mm seem to be doing the trick :2thumb:

I ordered other smaller sizes too, but im not happy with them as much. (Sure i'll find a use for em, pinning notes to the fridge if nowt else)


Also...Got the dog @ the vets for a checkup and if all is well, her first injection this afternoon. 
Turns out she was born on 12th July so is exactly 12 weeks today


----------



## manda88

I'm not the biggest fan of dogs in general but I do like small ones like pomeranians, pugs and chihuahuas, I don't think I'd ever be able to get one though cos they're so much maintenance, not to mention expensive! Plus I'm just too damn lazy to get off my arse and walk one 3 times a day :lol2:

So, what does everyone think about this Amanda Knox thing? I'm kinda indifferent, it does irritate me reading all the comments on the articles saying 'it's ridiculous she should burn in hell' and stuff like that, when actually they have about as much of an idea on what happened as a log in the woods. I don't know loads about it, but from what I gather there wasn't really any evidence to show that she was there apart from a fingerprint on the knife, dunno if it was a kitchen knife or an actual weapon or what, might have to have a read up on it! All in all I think it's quite an interesting 'story', however I hate that they call her Foxy Knoxy!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Anyone with any understanding of evidence will conclude she isn't guilty.


----------



## manda88

Your sig!! What the fuuuuuuudge! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You like!?


----------



## manda88

I love.


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon Chaps!

I have had a pretty good day today, Randomly decided to go to bingo with the OH and first of all I won a £5 which I was pretty happy with, then on the second to last game I won £100!!!! After that we popped to asda, feeling lucky I decided to get 2 scratch cards and then won another £40! Decided to be nice and give the OH £40 but I am bloody happy! :no1:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon Chaps!
> 
> I have had a pretty good day today, Randomly decided to go to bingo with the OH and first of all I won a £5 which I was pretty happy with, then on the second to last game I won £100!!!! After that we popped to asda, feeling lucky I decided to get 2 scratch cards and then won another £40! Decided to be nice and give the OH £40 but I am bloody happy! :no1:


Nice one!! Are you gonna treat yourself? You should go for a day out to the zoo or something!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Nice one!! Are you gonna treat yourself? You should go for a day out to the zoo or something!


Been shopping today and got some new clothes and trying to fine some new shoes but its not going well!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Been shopping today and got some new clothes and trying to fine some new shoes but its not going well!


A girl that can't find shoes?! :gasp: Though having said that, I can never find any either cos I just wear trainers, and it's hard to find trainers that don't have chav written all over them!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> A girl that can't find shoes?! :gasp: Though having said that, I can never find any either cos I just wear trainers, and it's hard to find trainers that don't have chav written all over them!


I hate shopping. I found some nice ones in New Look but will have to wait till I get paid to get them.
I hate shopping for trainers for that exact reason. I tend to get walking boot style ones


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> A girl that can't find shoes?! :gasp: Though having said that, I can never find any either cos I just wear trainers, and it's hard to find trainers that don't have chav written all over them!


 Oh, Manda, you're a chav- just get used to it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> A girl that can't find shoes?! :gasp: Though having said that, I can never find any either cos I just wear trainers, and it's hard to find trainers that don't have chav written all over them!


Very true! I got my trainers that I use for the gym in Florida, I don't think I could go to a shop and buy any here without being looked at like a chav! 

I only really wear uggs or heels. :blush:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manda isn't a chav, she's too well spoken.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I hate shopping. I found some nice ones in New Look but will have to wait till I get paid to get them.
> I hate shopping for trainers for that exact reason. I tend to get walking boot style ones


I usually just get angry when I go shopping cos I can never find any nice clothes, its too flowery and beige for my liking at the moment!



Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, Manda, you're a chav- just get used to it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: Tell that to my Converse and Vans! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



vivalabam said:


> Very true! I got my trainers that I use for the gym in Florida, I don't think I could go to a shop and buy any here without being looked at like a chav!
> 
> I only really wear uggs or heels. :blush:


I mostly internet shop for trainers, Onitsuka Tigers are the most comfortable trainers in the world - FACT!  I can't walk in heels and I don't even own any fake Uggs, let alone real ones :lol2: I'm such a guy.



Morgan Freeman said:


> Manda isn't a chav, she's too well spoken.


I think that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me :flrt: I'm about to take some pics of Jason for you to see!


----------



## RhianB87

I find when I am not really looking/dont have the money I find loads I like, but when I actually go out to buy I cant find a thing!


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> I mostly internet shop for trainers, Onitsuka Tigers are the most comfortable trainers in the world - FACT!  I can't walk in heels and I don't even own any fake Uggs, let alone real ones :lol2: I'm such a guy.


I couldn't internet shop for shoes, I need to know how they look, I'm fussy with things like that, I think I have big feet and skinny legs, they need to look right. :blush:

:lol2: I love my uggs, I wouldn't ever pay for real ones, costs way too much, mine are from pirmark £8, they will last a few months, then I chuck them away and buy more. :lol2:They are just so comfy! :flrt:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I find when I am not really looking/dont have the money I find loads I like, but when I actually go out to buy I cant find a thing!


Same!! Soooo annoying!



vivalabam said:


> I couldn't internet shop for shoes, I need to know how they look, I'm fussy with things like that, I think I have big feet and skinny legs, they need to look right. :blush:
> 
> :lol2: I love my uggs, I wouldn't ever pay for real ones, costs way too much, mine are from pirmark £8, they will last a few months, then I chuck them away and buy more. :lol2:They are just so comfy! :flrt:


I just buy things and hope for the best :lol2: I don't ever try anything on apart from jeans or skirts to make sure they don't give me too much muffin top, but tops and things I just buy and make do!
I used to hate Primark because the one in Woking looks like a bomb's hit it, but the one in Guildford is actually organised and it's much better, it's good for cheap 'smart' clothes for the office!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I usually just get angry when I go shopping cos I can never find any nice clothes, its too flowery and beige for my liking at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: Tell that to my Converse and Vans! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly internet shop for trainers, Onitsuka Tigers are the most comfortable trainers in the world - FACT!  I can't walk in heels and I don't even own any fake Uggs, let alone real ones :lol2: I'm such a guy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me :flrt: I'm about to take some pics of Jason for you to see!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I buy all my jeans and T-shirts at Primarny! I have to try on shoes before I buy, unless it's a model I've worn before- my feet are big *and* wide, so a lot of trainers or boots are too tight.


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> Same!! Soooo annoying!
> 
> 
> 
> I just buy things and hope for the best :lol2: I don't ever try anything on apart from jeans or skirts to make sure they don't give me too much muffin top, but tops and things I just buy and make do!
> I used to hate Primark because the one in Woking looks like a bomb's hit it, but the one in Guildford is actually organised and it's much better, it's good for cheap 'smart' clothes for the office!


:lol2: My friend does that, I've no idea how, I have to try things on, see how they look. Every time I don't things never fit.:whip:

Yeah they do look awful, people just pick things up and chuck them around, they wouldn't do it in a normal shop but do in primark. :lol2: I buy all my gym stuff from there, they do really cheap tank tops, only a couple of quid. I got loads. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I think that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me :flrt: I'm about to take some pics of Jason for you to see!


Haha! I said nice to meet you when you visited. I think that has to be up there :gasp:

As for clothes, Tescos can't be beaten! Did all my holiday shopping there.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I buy all my jeans and T-shirts at Primarny! I have to try on shoes before I buy, unless it's a model I've worn before- my feet are big *and* wide, so a lot of trainers or boots are too tight.


I've bought work/interview clothes, some leggings for my banana costume for Halloween last year, and a couple of bras from there and that's it! Oh and some AMAZING furry socks that are like slippers, dunno what I've done with them though 


vivalabam said:


> :lol2: My friend does that, I've no idea how, I have to try things on, see how they look. Every time I don't things never fit.:whip:
> 
> Yeah they do look awful, people just pick things up and chuck them around, they wouldn't do it in a normal shop but do in primark. :lol2: I buy all my gym stuff from there, they do really cheap tank tops, only a couple of quid. I got loads. :lol2:


I hate trying stuff on cos when things are too small I get really angry and start banging on about being too fat :lol2: Tops are ok, but I hardly buy myself new tops cos I can never find any I like, I'm one of those people that just wears Superdry t-shirts and Abercrombie hoodies, I don't really suit girly stuff, however I do love dresses!



Morgan Freeman said:


> Haha! I said nice to meet you when you visited. I think that has to be up there :gasp:
> 
> As for clothes, Tescos can't be beaten! Did all my holiday shopping there.


That's true, but sticking up for me saying I'm well spoken was wonderful :flrt: Never bought anything from Tescos, although I did get given a Bugs Bunny t-shirt from there for Christmas once....I don't think I've ever worn it.


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> I hate trying stuff on cos when things are too small I get really angry and start banging on about being too fat :lol2: Tops are ok, but I hardly buy myself new tops cos I can never find any I like, I'm one of those people that just wears Superdry t-shirts and Abercrombie hoodies, I don't really suit girly stuff, however I do love dresses!


I'm the same lol! I've had to get a load of new clothes recently, my old ones didn't fit any more. :blush:

Yeah I don't buy much seeing as I can never afford it! Although I'm always seeing stuff I like, thinking I wish I had money. :lol2:

I'm always in hoodies, they are so comfy! I only really wear dresses when I go out on a night out, although I did buy one day time one the other day, it's so awesome. :flrt:


----------



## manda88

vivalabam said:


> I'm the same lol! I've had to get a load of new clothes recently, my old ones didn't fit any more. :blush:
> 
> Yeah I don't buy much seeing as I can never afford it! Although I'm always seeing stuff I like, thinking I wish I had money. :lol2:
> 
> I'm always in hoodies, they are so comfy! I only really wear dresses when I go out on a night out, although I did buy one day time one the other day, it's so awesome. :flrt:


I've just had to get a load of new pairs of jeans as a pair of my old ones has got holes in where my thighs rub :lol2::lol2::lol2: to be fair they're like 3 years old now and I wear them all the time, so they've not done too badly!!
I can hardly ever afford new things but fortunately I managed to save up a few pennies when selling the corn hatchlings  and it's my birthday soon so I can get new stuff then too, yay!
I live in hoodies too, I don't wear dresses often but I love buying them and wearing them for special occasions or whatever


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> I've just had to get a load of new pairs of jeans as a pair of my old ones has got holes in where my thighs rub :lol2::lol2::lol2: to be fair they're like 3 years old now and I wear them all the time, so they've not done too badly!!
> I can hardly ever afford new things but fortunately I managed to save up a few pennies when selling the corn hatchlings  and it's my birthday soon so I can get new stuff then too, yay!
> I live in hoodies too, I don't wear dresses often but I love buying them and wearing them for special occasions or whatever


My OH just brought me some new shorts, I've lost like a stone so nothing fits me any more lol! I need some new jeans really, I'm always pulling mine up, it's not a good look! I think I'll have to flutter my eye lashes at him a bit more.  My favourite pair split the other day, I nearly cried, I've still not got over it.  

Yeah, I can't wait to get a job! Being a poor student sucks. :blush: I'll probably end up spending all my money as soon as I get it. :lol2:


----------



## manda88

vivalabam said:


> My OH just brought me some new shorts, I've lost like a stone so nothing fits me any more lol! I need some new jeans really, I'm always pulling mine up, it's not a good look! I think I'll have to flutter my eye lashes at him a bit more.  My favourite pair split the other day, I nearly cried, I've still not got over it.
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait to get a job! Being a poor student sucks. :blush: I'll probably end up spending all my money as soon as I get it. :lol2:


Haha good plan, and sorry to hear about your favourite jeans!  Topshop and River Island have some nice ones in at the moment!
All my money just goes on bills, it's highly depressing!! Live at home for as long as you can!! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

The Lion King 3D comes out today!! *dance*


That is all..... :lol2:


----------



## retrophile

Never was a big fan of the lion king. Think it's my least favourite Disney movie

Enjoy when you see it though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Seriously? Thats a shame, it holds lots of memories for me. Playing endless hours of the game on our first computer :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> Haha good plan, and sorry to hear about your favourite jeans!  Topshop and River Island have some nice ones in at the moment!
> All my money just goes on bills, it's highly depressing!! Live at home for as long as you can!! :lol2:


Yeah they are the only jeans that I really like the look of, but they are like £40 a time, I like the ones that are under £20! :lol2:

Yeah I definitely will be, I'll never be able to afford a house anyway, theyare so expensive down south. :blush:



retrophile said:


> Never was a big fan of the lion king. Think it's my least favourite Disney movie
> 
> Enjoy when you see it though.


How can you not love the Lion king?! That's like legendary!


----------



## manda88

vivalabam said:


> Yeah they are the only jeans that I really like the look of, but they are like £40 a time, I like the ones that are under £20! :lol2:
> 
> Yeah I definitely will be, I'll never be able to afford a house anyway, theyare so expensive down south. :blush:


Yeah jeans are well expensive, I don't think I've ever seen jeans anywhere for less than about £35!
Too right, Surrey is bloody expensive, we can't get a mortgage for less than £1000 a month so rent to buy is the only option really, still like £850 a month but better than £1000+ I suppose!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I would do the full mortgage if I were you.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I would do the full mortgage if I were you.


Is that the 5% one with Nationwide you told me about? I think Matt said to me yesterday about going in and talking to them about it this weekend


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Is that the 5% one with Nationwide you told me about? I think Matt said to me yesterday about going in and talking to them about it this weekend


You said £1k for a mortgage VS £850 rent to buy. Assumed you had an offer!

That's £75 extra each a month, or just under £20. Just seemed worth it to get a full mortgage.

We decided not to as we found a friend who's a mortgage broker who will sort us out when the time comes :gasp:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You said £1k for a mortgage VS £850 rent to buy. Assumed you had an offer!
> 
> That's £75 extra each a month, or just under £20. Just seemed worth it to get a full mortgage.
> 
> We decided not to as we found a friend who's a mortgage broker who will sort us out when the time comes :gasp:


I'm not entirely sure to be honest, Matt knows more about it than I do, I just know one means more money than the other :lol2: Make me friends with your friend please, you're lucky that he's gonna sort you out! I wish I had a useful friend!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm not entirely sure to be honest, Matt knows more about it than I do, I just know one means more money than the other :lol2: Make me friends with your friend please, you're lucky that he's gonna sort you out! I wish I had a useful friend!


Do you want me to find out? I'm not sure if he's going to help us with "mate's rates" or just find a good deal for us.


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> Yeah jeans are well expensive, I don't think I've ever seen jeans anywhere for less than about £35!
> Too right, Surrey is bloody expensive, we can't get a mortgage for less than £1000 a month so rent to buy is the only option really, still like £850 a month but better than £1000+ I suppose!


I brought a couple of pairs for £20 a while back, they are actually quite good jeans. I also got some from new look which are dreadful, but they are the only ones that fit me at the moment so I wear them. :lol2:

Seriously, wow that's expensive! I think I'll be staying at home until I get a decent deposit, hope mum likes me living at home until I'm 40! :blush:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> I'm not entirely sure to be honest, Matt knows more about it than I do, I just know one means more money than the other :lol2: Make me friends with your friend please, you're lucky that he's gonna sort you out! I wish I had a useful friend!


Its either £1000 minimum for a full out right mortgage OR rent to buy we would be paying £850 a month so would be an extra £250 a month minimum if we COULD get a full mortgage and would probably be more like £1,250 a month.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do you want me to find out? I'm not sure if he's going to help us with "mate's rates" or just find a good deal for us.


Nah that's cool, thank you though  like Matt said even if we did get a mortgage it'd still be super expensive every month, so rent to buy seems to be the way forward.



vivalabam said:


> I brought a couple of pairs for £20 a while back, they are actually quite good jeans. I also got some from new look which are dreadful, but they are the only ones that fit me at the moment so I wear them. :lol2:
> 
> Seriously, wow that's expensive! I think I'll be staying at home until I get a decent deposit, hope mum likes me living at home until I'm 40! :blush:


Dreadful is such a great word haha, and I'm sure they're not that bad 
Yeah I wish I'd saved up more when I was living at home and working, I could have been minted if I'd saved, instead I spent it all on crap, I don't even know what the hell I managed to spend it all on!!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Its either £1000 minimum for a full out right mortgage OR rent to buy we would be paying £850 a month so would be an extra £250 a month minimum if we COULD get a full mortgage and would probably be more like £1,250 a month.


^What he said.


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> Dreadful is such a great word haha, and I'm sure they're not that bad
> Yeah I wish I'd saved up more when I was living at home and working, I could have been minted if I'd saved, instead I spent it all on crap, I don't even know what the hell I managed to spend it all on!!
> .


They are, they aren't made out of proper jeans material, no idea what they are, weird as anything though. :lol2:

Yeah that's what I'll probably end up doing. :blush: Although generally I'm not that bad with money, I think the first few pay checks will go on crap, then I'll just start saving up. :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay, seeing Lion King tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just been over to Dragons Den as it's their "1st Birthday" they've got discounts and a raffle.
Cost me £4 for a hotdog for my little bro, well actually, I bought some raffle tickets which meant he could get a FREE hotdog, but we've got a (small) chance of winning a 60x45x60 Exo !! 

Also, stupidly decided to look around at their livestock and saw some Blandford Tree Frogs...But can't find any info about em mg:
(PM'd a member here who I think bred em, asking for info) They look like a skinny version of a whites (ish) but are gorgeous blue

Now off to buy some grub for the morra and some chicken pellets for my roaches...then coming back and tidying and hoovering up after the messmaker that is Lili. Amazing how something so small can make so much bloody mess...I'd forgotten how messy dogs are !!! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Just been over to Dragons Den as it's their "1st Birthday" they've got discounts and a raffle.
> Cost me £4 for a hotdog for my little bro, well actually, I bought some raffle tickets which meant he could get a FREE hotdog, but we've got a (small) chance of winning a 60x45x60 Exo !!
> 
> Also, stupidly decided to look around at their livestock and saw some Blandford Tree Frogs...But can't find any info about em mg:
> (PM'd a member here who I think bred em, asking for info) They look like a skinny version of a whites (ish) but are gorgeous blue
> 
> Now off to buy some grub for the morra and some chicken pellets for my roaches...then coming back and tidying and hoovering up after the messmaker that is Lili. Amazing how something so small can make so much bloody mess...I'd forgotten how messy dogs are !!! :lol2:


I want a hotdog!!  Never heard of Blandford tree frogs, sound cool though!
That's not fair that your pets page has allowed you to add Lili and a pic of her, mine doesn't let me add pics to mine anymore! I can add a pet but if I try to upload a pic it gets to 100% and then just stops, very frustrating!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just tried to google blandford treefrogs- no joy.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> That's not fair that your pets page has allowed you to add Lili and a pic of her, mine doesn't let me add pics to mine anymore! I can add a pet but if I try to upload a pic it gets to 100% and then just stops, very frustrating!!


Mine did that, I gave up after about 10 tries, so I uploaded the pics to photobucket, logged on to the site on chrome, then gave them the links and it worked :2thumb:
You could always contact the guy who runs the site, he was very helpful when I told him to remove my toad pics as the species default pic, and also again when I had problems adding a 'new species' to his list :lol2:

Yeah, those tree frogs were neat...Done some more digging and I *THINK* they're Blue Vietnamese Tree Frogs, _Rhacophorus dennysi /_ _Polypedates dennysii _but most pics don't do the colour of the ones I saw today justice.
(Blandford was the guy who first recorded em in 1881)

(From 888 Reptiles)









Was 11 numbers away from winning the exo in the raffle... :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Mine did that, I gave up after about 10 tries, so I uploaded the pics to photobucket, logged on to the site on chrome, then gave them the links and it worked :2thumb:
> You could always contact the guy who runs the site, he was very helpful when I told him to remove my toad pics as the species default pic, and also again when I had problems adding a 'new species' to his list :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, those tree frogs were neat...Done some more digging and I *THINK* they're Blue Vietnamese Tree Frogs, _Rhacophorus dennysi /_ _Polypedates dennysii _but most pics don't do the colour of the ones I saw today justice.
> (Blandford was the guy who first recorded em in 1881)
> 
> (From 888 Reptiles)
> image
> 
> Was 11 numbers away from winning the exo in the raffle... :lol2:


Beautiful! related to my lovely golden treefrogs, then. :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Mine did that, I gave up after about 10 tries, so I uploaded the pics to photobucket, logged on to the site on chrome, then gave them the links and it worked :2thumb:
> You could always contact the guy who runs the site, he was very helpful when I told him to remove my toad pics as the species default pic, and also again when I had problems adding a 'new species' to his list :lol2:
> 
> Yeah, those tree frogs were neat...Done some more digging and I *THINK* they're Blue Vietnamese Tree Frogs, _Rhacophorus dennysi /_ _Polypedates dennysii _but most pics don't do the colour of the ones I saw today justice.
> (Blandford was the guy who first recorded em in 1881)
> 
> (From 888 Reptiles)
> image
> 
> Was 11 numbers away from winning the exo in the raffle... :lol2:


I sent him a PM ages ago but never heard anything back, might try it on FireFox or something  Tito my milk frog is the default pic for milks too but I don't mind too much, never really thought about it actually!
Those frogs are gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I woke up to find a dog under the covers with me :/


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> I woke up to find a dog under the covers with me :/


AGAIN??? :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Been looking into gettin some Hissing roaches, AGAIN....Dunno why they keep finding their way into my head !!! :bash:

Also, spurred on by his screeching at the tank to get out, I let midge have a wander across my desk tonight, and while he was out, TRIED to get a comparison photo but between him trying to eat his own reflection in a bottle of pop, to climbing up my pen-pot, he just wouldn't stay still. I got one eventually and eventhough it's pretty naff and blurred, you can see (roughly) how much he's grown in the past 2 months..










He's still small, but not so much of a dwarf now :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

He's huge!!  Sooo cute, I want a toad :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Looking good! I got some of those deathshead roaches (or false deaths head, whatever!) at last years PRAS- sadly they all turned out to be female. I may try and get some more this year, they are quite cute in their way, and dead easy to keep.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want a spider.


----------



## vivalabam

Morgan Freeman said:


> I want a spider.


Get one, they are great. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

vivalabam said:


> Get one, they are great. :mf_dribble:


I only like Mexican red knees but the oh DOES NOT.


----------



## vivalabam

Morgan Freeman said:


> I only like Mexican red knees but the oh DOES NOT.


Why not go for a red leg, look at how cute she is! :flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

vivalabam said:


> Get one, they are great. :mf_dribble:


I liked my spider...Although to be honest it was too long ago to properly remember, it was my first "weird" pet and I loved the fact it ate LIVE food :devil:
"He" had a bad shed one night tho, and started "bleeding" from all his joints. This was back in the mid 90's, no such thing as the internet and very few vets etc knew anything about em. It died  ... but after allowing him to dry out we put loads of layers of clear varnish and kept him as an "ornament" :whistling2:

Still got his tank too, its been used for, (Him, cornsnake, stick insects, GALs, Fire Bellied Toads, crickets, common frogs, common toad, cane toad, locusts, and right now, Chubby Frogs) its in a bad state, cracked all across the bottom which ive siliconed, crickets ate the silicone in some of the corners, the viv-lid glass is LONG gone (Renewed it about 5 times) but I won't upgrade and chuck it...its got too much character:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

REDDEV1L said:


> I liked my spider...Although to be honest it was too long ago to properly remember, it was my first "weird" pet and I loved the fact it ate LIVE food :devil:
> "He" had a bad shed one night tho, and started "bleeding" from all his joints. This was back in the mid 90's, no such thing as the internet and very few vets etc knew anything about em. It died  ... but after allowing him to dry out we put loads of layers of clear varnish and kept him as an "ornament" :whistling2:
> 
> Still got his tank too, its been used for, (Him, cornsnake, stick insects, GALs, Fire Bellied Toads, crickets, common frogs, common toad, cane toad, locusts, and right now, Chubby Frogs) its in a bad state, cracked all across the bottom which ive siliconed, crickets ate the silicone in some of the corners, the viv-lid glass is LONG gone (Renewed it about 5 times) but I won't upgrade and chuck it...its got too much character:lol2:


Shame about your spider.  Bad moults happen sometimes unfortunately. You should get another one! 

Wow that tank has been used loads. :lol2: I used to have loads but they had to be chucked out when we moved.  Would have been handy now. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I liked my spider...Although to be honest it was too long ago to properly remember, it was my first "weird" pet and I loved the fact it ate LIVE food :devil:
> "He" had a bad shed one night tho, and started "bleeding" from all his joints. This was back in the mid 90's, no such thing as the internet and very few vets etc knew anything about em. It died  ... but after allowing him to dry out we put loads of layers of clear varnish and kept him as an "ornament" :whistling2:
> 
> *Still got his tank too, its been used for, (Him, cornsnake, stick insects, GALs, Fire Bellied Toads, crickets, common frogs, common toad, cane toad, locusts, and right now, Chubby Frogs) its in a bad state, cracked all across the bottom which ive siliconed, crickets ate the silicone in some of the corners, the viv-lid glass is LONG gone (Renewed it about 5 times) but I won't upgrade and chuck it...its got too much character:lol2:*


Haha- I'm still using the first 'big' tank I had- found it dumped in a wood when I was 15 or something- so a *very* long time ago! It's moved with me everywhere I've lived, practically, but it's definitely on it's last legs, now- I'm afraid to move it at all in case it completely shatters!:lol2:


----------



## manda88

I think spiders are fascinating, but only when they're on the other side of a plastic or glass tub :lol2: When I was up in Lancaster the other week staying with Chromisca and her husband, they have a chile rose and they were trying to encourage me to hold it, and then John came towards me with it a little too quickly and I wimped out, not sure if I'd have been brave enough to do it anyway! I just don't like the way they move, and I don't want to hold one in case I freak out and throw it on the floor, cos I'd feel awful if I hurt it. I don't like killing spiders anymore since joining this forum :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> I think spiders are fascinating, but only when they're on the other side of a plastic or glass tub :lol2: When I was up in Lancaster the other week staying with Chromisca and her husband, they have a chile rose and they were trying to encourage me to hold it, and then John came towards me with it a little too quickly and I wimped out, not sure if I'd have been brave enough to do it anyway! I just don't like the way they move, and I don't want to hold one in case I freak out and throw it on the floor, cos I'd feel awful if I hurt it. *I don't like killing spiders anymore since joining this forum :lol2*:


That's good! I keep trying to convert people, most of them are morons and carry on killing them because the spider 'attacked' them. :whip:

I very rarely hold mind, only if they are climbing out of their tubs and I have nothing to coax them back in or put them on, they are more of a look at and don't touch pet for me. :flrt:


----------



## manda88

vivalabam said:


> That's good! I keep trying to convert people, most of them are morons and carry on killing them because the spider 'attacked' them. :whip:
> 
> I very rarely hold mind, only if they are climbing out of their tubs and I have nothing to coax them back in or put them on, they are more of a look at and don't touch pet for me. :flrt:


My OH got bitten by one the other day :lol2: he dropped it in surprise and then someone trod on it and he was really angry with them, poor spidey. I like the bright blue tarantulas, dunno what the hell they're called, maybe cobalt blues or something, but they're awesome to look at.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah cobalt blues. I don't think they like to come out much?


----------



## stewie m

dont mind tarantulas in a viv but now way i could tuch or hold one


----------



## fardilis

manda88 said:


> My OH got bitten by one the other day :lol2: he dropped it in surprise and then someone trod on it and he was really angry with them, poor spidey. I like the bright blue tarantulas, dunno what the hell they're called, maybe cobalt blues or something, but they're awesome to look at.



cobalt blue's








sinagpore blue's








gooty saphire ornamental tree spider









and a few other's but these are the best


----------



## manda88

That last one is awesome! Those big furry things on their faces make me think of two huge goofy teeth.


----------



## fardilis

manda88 said:


> That last one is awesome! Those big furry things on their faces make me think of two huge goofy teeth.


it is the most expensive T there is: victory:

adult females can sell at £500+ and 1cm slings at £100+


----------



## vivalabam

manda88 said:


> My OH got bitten by one the other day :lol2: he dropped it in surprise and then someone trod on it and he was really angry with them, poor spidey. I like the bright blue tarantulas, dunno what the hell they're called, maybe cobalt blues or something, but they're awesome to look at.


Yeah there's a fair few blue spiders, they don't really do it for me, I love the red knees/ legs. The Brachys are where it's at. :flrt:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah cobalt blues. I don't think they like to come out much?


Nope, it's a pet pot of soil! 



fardilis said:


> cobalt blue's
> image
> sinagpore blue's
> image
> gooty saphire ornamental tree spider
> image
> 
> and a few other's but these are the best


Also M balfouri, GBB, are gorgeous blue spiders and the GBB is the only one which is a new world, in other words won't put you in hospital! 

They generally aren't that blue though, they have been a little photo shopped. :whistling2:



fardilis said:


> it is the most expensive T there is: victory:
> 
> adult females can sell at £500+ and 1cm slings at £100+


Not quite that much! Slings usually go for around £50-60 and adult females for around £250.


----------



## stewie m

*IM BACK :lol2:*


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> Not quite that much! Slings usually go for around £50-60 and adult females for around £250.


well a certain spider place near me is selling 1cm's for £105


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> well a certain spider place near me is selling 1cm's for £105


Yeah pet shops sell at high prices, there's some in the classifieds going for £50.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm quite nervous of spiders, but held one at longleat last year. When ever there is a spider to deal with in the house it's my job because i'm the 'animal lady' even my dad is scared of them :lol2: I never kill them if it can be avoided.


----------



## RhianB87

I tend to deal with the spiders in the house because my dad and brother will just kill them. I have had some huge ones in my room over the last few weeks!


----------



## vivalabam

FallenAngel said:


> I tend to deal with the spiders in the house because my dad and brother will just kill them. I have had some huge ones in my room over the last few weeks!


Yeah, males looking for a lady friend. :lol2: Was their breeding season, so all the males are running about, I had to get rid of loads from the house. :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> *IM BACK :lol2:*


:no1::no1::no1:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm quite nervous of spiders, but held one at longleat last year. When ever there is a spider to deal with in the house it's my job because i'm the 'animal lady' even my dad is scared of them :lol2: I never kill them if it can be avoided.


FROG FOOD!!!!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## REDDEV1L

We've got a giant spider that lives in the garage, female if I remember rightly, but she's always getting herself into trouble.
Last week I had to scoop her out of a bucket of water, this week she was sat at the bottom of an empty bucket we mix the bird food in, and a few months ago she was sat in the bottom of an 18"+ high stacking box !!!
Won't she ever learn !?!?!?!

Spiders and flies are the only wild things I wouldn't feed to my phibs (Apart from the obvious dangerous ones like devils coach horse etc) because to me, they seem dirty and more likely to carry nasties than worms/woodlice/moths etc

Last time I chucked a bluebottle in with my common toads, Fishy went absolutely mental when it touched her, charging around the tank flicking her legs at her back etc. Had to take her out the tank and wash her back before she would calm down. (I assume its an evolutionary response to Lucilia bufonivora)
They also went absolutely mad for 10 mins when we were having a BBQ. Not sure if it was a coincidence, whether the smell of smoke set them off, or whether they always try and run away from the smell of burning cow, pig & lamb :lol2:


Also...what kind of coincidence is this...The person on ebay selling the hissers has a username with "wolves" in it, and is called Ade !!!
I was just about to send 'our' Ade a PM to ask if it was him until I noticed the ebay seller is in Kent, 200 miles away from Stafford !! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> We've got a giant spider that lives in the garage, female if I remember rightly, but she's always getting herself into trouble.
> Last week I had to scoop her out of a bucket of water, this week she was sat at the bottom of an empty bucket we mix the bird food in, and a few months ago she was sat in the bottom of an 18"+ high stacking box !!!
> Won't she ever learn !?!?!?!
> 
> Spiders and flies are the only wild things I wouldn't feed to my phibs (Apart from the obvious dangerous ones like devils coach horse etc) because to me, they seem dirty and more likely to carry nasties than worms/woodlice/moths etc
> 
> *Last time I chucked a bluebottle in with my common toads, Fishy went absolutely mental when it touched her, charging around the tank flicking her legs at her back etc. Had to take her out the tank and wash her back before she would calm down. (I assume its an evolutionary response to Lucilia bufonivora)*
> *I'd assume so, too. I tend not to give them house flies or blue/green bottles, but all my frogs love crane flies 'daddy-long-legs'.*
> 
> They also went absolutely mad for 10 mins when we were having a BBQ. Not sure if it was a coincidence, whether the smell of smoke set them off, or whether they always try and run away from the smell of burning cow, pig & lamb :lol2:


Spiders are actually pretty nutritious, and not 'dirty' at all, but we all have our preferred prey animals. Lizards and treefrogs, especially, go mad for them- but all my other frogs will eat them given a chance.


----------



## RhianB87

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, males looking for a lady friend. :lol2: Was their breeding season, so all the males are running about, I had to get rid of loads from the house. :lol2:


How rude! :gasp:!!! Well I did find one on my bed at night so at least he has the right idea :lol2:

These spiders were so big I think even Boris would be freaked out by them!!!

I am working for PRAS :bash: begging someone to swop with me though


----------



## stewie m

my inernet conection is proper shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it it never works proper so dont really come on much atm


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> my inernet conection is proper shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it it never works proper so dont really come on much atm


 Yeah, my Orange connection has died again, so it's either work or on weekends the boyfs wifi, at the mo.


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, my Orange connection has died again, so it's either work or on weekends the boyfs wifi, at the mo.


were on BT and keeps cutting out and losing conection and keeps coming up with the cant conect to broadband message most of the time its unuserbale


----------



## REDDEV1L

Our BT connection is rubbish too...but its our fault. 
We need a new line from the pole to the house but its £190, and we cant afford it.

Also...For anyone interested...I came across a cool common garden worm guide yesterday...Plus there's loads of other insecty/naturey guides...

http://www.opalexplorenature.org/Identification


----------



## vivalabam

FallenAngel said:


> How rude! :gasp:!!! Well I did find one on my bed at night so at least he has the right idea :lol2:
> 
> These spiders were so big I think even Boris would be freaked out by them!!!
> 
> I am working for PRAS :bash: begging someone to swop with me though


:lol2: I'm always worried about feeding uk food to my froggles, no idea why, I feed all sorts to my mantids. :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

AARRGGHHH
Can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but there's a kid on the FBook page of a local rep shop, he's been asking loads of stupid questions, he keeps whites with anoles with no extra heat and doesn't dust their food. He bought a snake on a Sat and tried feeding it on the Thurs. Then was asking why it wasn't feeding !!!!
He's currently asking about RETF's, how much and how many they've got !!!!!
He's only 12 tho, so im hoping he's just dreaming.

I've had a go a few times about different things, but he never listens...typical kid I spose !! Just glad i'm drumming into my bro how to look after stuff properly
(IE He wants a game for his bd, but his snakes have pretty much outgrown their xl flat fauns so I told him he's getting money or stuff for the vivs instead!! lol)


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> Yeah pet shops sell at high prices, there's some in the classifieds going for £50.


i belive they where the origanal breeders

noones gonna go for a £105 one when u can get them for >£40

and i've seen shops sell them at lower than £50


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> i belive they where the origanal breeders
> 
> noones gonna go for a £105 one when u can get them for >£40
> 
> and i've seen shops sell them at lower than £50


Really? I've not ever seen them for under £45, that's even at the shows. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

WOOOOOOOOO I can now come to PRAS, swopped shifts with someone at work so I have the Sunday off!! :2thumb:
Wont be buying any critters, its mainly for the meet up afterwards!


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> Wont be buying any critters, its mainly for the meet up afterwards!


HMMMMMMMM

You say that now but when you get there !!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

When is it?


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> HMMMMMMMM
> 
> You say that now but when you get there !!!!! :lol2:


Haha I have no room for anything new! 



Morgan Freeman said:


> When is it?


23rd of Oct


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Maybe baby


----------



## vivalabam

Grrr annoying frogs. :whip:

Princess will only eat wax worms, she used to eat both crickets and wax worms, now it's wax worm or nothing. :devil: I'm thinking of getting some meal worms in, although I don't think she will take them either. :devil:

Also King hasn't been eating, I thought he had, lifted up the water bowl and it was full of crickets. :devil: Although he has actually started burying for once, he usually just sits on top. 

All the 3 big ones eat like there's no tomorrow, just the froglets which don't seem to want to eat.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Bud, our unknown Warty Newt sp. will only eat waxies. But will only eat one a week MAX, usually one every 2 or 3...not good!!...Tried allsorts but he was fed dried bloodworm before we got him, but he never went in the water so how he ate I dunno. He's a VERY strange one !!


Anyone had experience with Three Toed Amphiuma ??
One of my local shops has two in at the mo...Look real ugly critters.
I got all excited because he called em "Giant Salamanders"...but at £100 a pop, and an adult size of 1.2m, they're definitely not for me !! :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

REDDEV1L said:


> Bud, our unknown Warty Newt sp. will only eat waxies. But will only eat one a week MAX, usually one every 2 or 3...not good!!...Tried allsorts but he was fed dried bloodworm before we got him, but he never went in the water so how he ate I dunno. He's a VERY strange one !!
> 
> 
> Anyone had experience with Three Toed Amphiuma ??
> One of my local shops has two in at the mo...Look real ugly critters.
> I got all excited because he called em "Giant Salamanders"...but at £100 a pop, and an adult size of 1.2m, they're definitely not for me !! :lol2:


Waxworms aren't a good diet on their own though are they? I figured they need a mixture of stuff, the bigger ones get a mixture of fruit beetles, crickets, locusts and morio worms. 

I tried earth worms but the froggles just weren't interested.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Nope, they're a terrible diet, full of fat.
Back in the day when I had one FBT left, I was keeping the crickets as pets, and would only feed the toad waxies (They were the easiest food to keep and feed) and she got HHUUGGEE.

Varied diet is much better, everything else gets a nice variety, apart from Eyeball who has trouble catching anything. He mainly gets dead crickets, with the odd worm and once in a blue moon a waxie but with em being small, it can take AAGGEESS for him to catch it. (I'm gonna video his next normal feeding to prove how much of a "special" frog he is...Got some old vids on youtube here)

Also..Fruit beetles ? or the grubs ??
I'm trying to breed my own pachnoda but I think not using a heatmat is meaning they aren't 'in the mood' so its getting nowhere..:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

REDDEV1L said:


> Nope, they're a terrible diet, full of fat.
> Back in the day when I had one FBT left, I was keeping the crickets as pets, and would only feed the toad waxies (They were the easiest food to keep and feed) and she got HHUUGGEE.
> 
> Varied diet is much better, everything else gets a nice variety, apart from Eyeball who has trouble catching anything. He mainly gets dead crickets, with the odd worm and once in a blue moon a waxie but with em being small, it can take AAGGEESS for him to catch it. (I'm gonna video his next normal feeding to prove how much of a "special" frog he is...Got some old vids on youtube here)
> 
> Also..Fruit beetles ? or the grubs ??
> I'm trying to breed my own pachnoda but I think not using a heatmat is meaning they aren't 'in the mood' so its getting nowhere..:lol2:


Princess is looking quite skinny, so the wax worms don't seem to be doing much to her! She is only getting 1 a day though, but there's always crickets running round, that she's just not interested in! 

Ah right, sounds like King, he has a funky shaped mouth so struggles to catch food sometimes, although he does try bless him. :flrt: Well.. Used to *sigh*

Oops, I meant the grubs! Got some the other week, crush their head and plop them in, froggles seem to love them!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Maybe baby


 Do it. You know you want to.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hope my plan comes together....Just gotta wait for a confirmation PM that Coast 2 Coast will be open on Sun.

Turns out my bro has a trampolining competition in stockton on Sunday, so the plan was to go there (be bored for a few hrs) wait til the end for him to pick up his trophy (I know he'll get one as there's only 2 other under 15 boys who do it! :lol2 then head 12 miles east over to Coast2Coast to pick up 4...









(Oak Toads)

Gotta finish cutting, drilling & lighting my chubby frogs tub, then start adding the decor etc
THEN dig out the old oak leaves and bark pieces to add to the oaks tank.

Oh and for those of you who are observant, Yes, the new additions are going in my ancient cracked tank so another species to add to its long history :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Do it. You know you want to.


I have nothing I need to buy!


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon!

How is everyone?

3.5 hours left of work then I actually have a weekend off!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay! I's a fine, got :censor:-all done at work this afternoon, but I just don't care!:Na_Na_Na_Na:

And only a week to go till PRAS :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

I'm in a good mood! Had my hair cut earlier which was nice, I love having it cut cos my hair always looks like utter crap when I go in and all nice and shiny and clean when I leave  Also looking forward to my birthday on Wednesday cos I've got no idea what Matt's got me and it's apparently amazing according to everyone that knows, and then of course PRAS next weekend! :no1: We best make sure we stick around for the pub meet afterward this year, chaps!


----------



## RhianB87

This is really sad that I counted but when the hell did you get 30 snakes Manda :lol2:

Its my birthday on Thursday dont forget as well :whistling2:

I love getting my hair cut as well but it never looks as nice as it does when you walk out of the hairdressers


----------



## RhianB87

O also I caught the FBT up to no good last night!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> This is really sad that I counted but when the hell did you get 30 snakes Manda :lol2:
> 
> Its my birthday on Thursday dont forget as well :whistling2:
> 
> I love getting my hair cut as well but it never looks as nice as it does when you walk out of the hairdressers


Good God, I have no idea :blush: I knew I had 21 corns but never bothered to count the royals, BRB, hog and GTP :lol2: And I shan't forget it's your bday too! Do you know what you're getting or is it a surprise?



FallenAngel said:


> O also I caught the FBT up to no good last night!
> 
> image


:gasp: my eyes! They've been violated by frog porn! :eek4:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Good God, I have no idea :blush: I knew I had 21 corns but never bothered to count the royals, BRB, hog and GTP :lol2: And I shan't forget it's your bday too! Do you know what you're getting or is it a surprise?
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: my eyes! They've been violated by frog porn! :eek4:


Haha, thats worrying that you didnt know how many :lol2:
I know what I am getting from my family, my parents paid for most of the viv stack so I am only getting a few little bits but I have no idea what Simon is getting me! and we are going away for the night for my birthday as well, and again I have no idea!

They were there for quite some time!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I have to count whenever anyone asks me how many frogs I have :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

My mum is slowly getting more facinated with the snakes and when I had diesel out she strangely asked where they go to the toilet from. So I though I would show her, diseal kindly then demostrated where by projectile pooing all over my mum. She wont be asking such questions again :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> My mum is slowly getting more facinated with the snakes and when I had diesel out she strangely asked where they go to the toilet from. So I though I would show her, diseal kindly then demostrated where by projectile pooing all over my mum. She wont be asking such questions again :lol2:


Haaaaaa I bet she loves them now!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

HAHA reminds me of Maddies addiction to letting rip on my mums bed...Think its 3 times now :lol2:

Anyway...Manda....I do believe i've found a toad thats available in the trade thats cuter than a common....









How MINUTE and cute is he !!!!?

Got the last two today (They look slightly different, ie this one with the stripe, the other isn't as bonny, and also one has stockier legs than the other which MAY be a sign i've got a pair)...But gonna PM and ask em to try and get some more before the chance is lost for this year

Oh and my bro won the competition (There was only one other Under 15's Boy tho!! LOL), but he didn't get enough points to move up to a higher grade so he's gutted

Oh and while im here...here's the finished tub conversion for my chubby frogs...Just hope the male doesn't like it TOO much as they're underneath the top of my bed!!! lol


----------



## manda88

Omfg give me the toads now and no one gets hurt.


----------



## detail3r

'Herrroooooo' everyone:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> 'Herrroooooo' everyone:2thumb:


evening!!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> evening!!


Hey :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

It's nearly over but

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MANDA!!!! :no1:


----------



## sambridge15

worried i might lose a tinc... inspected them all today and was 1 really thin think his vision is impaired as well  iv sepirated him and put in a ton of springs and dusted flies any other ideas?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Damn it got cold quick !!!!

MY hissers arrived yesterday...and they're bigger than I remember !!!!
(Also those milkweed bugs, which are cool)










While trying to find a place ontop of my tanks to put them so they get enough (daytime) heat, I measured 51'c directly ontop of one of my light units !!!! Even ontop of an empty cricket tub it's 36'c which is STILL too hot...so im moving and measuring to try and find an optimum area...of course this goes to pot a while after the lights go out which is why its ontop of the canes which have a heatmat on 24/7 so will be above ambient.

Not sure on the tub setup yet tho...need to do smore research first...leaning towards a leaf litter & bark type as they're not (particularly) for breeding although one looks gravid so I won't complain if I get free food :2thumb:

Haven't seen my oak toads since the night I put em in :'( (One ate that night tho)
Hope they're still settling in because the reason I wanted em was they're diurnal and active !!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Haven't seen my oak toads since the night I put em in :'( (One ate that night tho)
> Hope they're still settling in because the reason I wanted em was they're diurnal and active !!


I hate to break it to you, but its because they're devastated at the fact that they don't live with me.


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> I hate to break it to you, but its because they're devastated at the fact that they don't live with me.


You can buy your own when you setup your Zoo-Room @ your new place :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also...They might end up on your doorstep as it is !! Little buggers have quite literally disappeared :gasp:
Bought some cork tube for em, so rummaged around a bit while putting it in and I can't find either of them ANYWHERE !!
In hindsight maybe I should've just given them a very thin layer of sub, with a thicker layer of leaves ontop with em being so small :whistling2:


----------



## fardilis

how big are the oak toads?


----------



## REDDEV1L

fardilis said:


> how big are the oak toads?


No bigger than 1/2"
The two of em look (& indeed ARE) lost in the 18x12 tank they're in :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

REDDEV1L said:


> No bigger than 1/2"
> The two of em look (& indeed ARE) lost in the 18x12 tank they're in :lol2:


they'll be dug down there somewhere

i'm sure they'll coem out once the lights go of and it's wet


----------



## RhianB87

Looking forward to seeing some of you lovely chaps tomorrow! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Looking forward to seeing some of you lovely chaps tomorrow! :2thumb:


Ie me :flrt: :lol2: And Steve I'm not surprised you can't find those tiny toads in that size tank :lol2: and I am so gonna get toads when we move house!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Look at that grumpy face !!!! :lol2:
He was stuffing his face with micro crickets as I was taking the photo.

It hit 27'c in the tank this afternoon so im not suprised they dug in (That's just ambient temp + about 2'c for the bulb btw!! stupid heating)
but after a cool down with the fan for a cpl hrs and a few squirts of water, it ventured out of whatever hole it was hiding in :2thumb:

and a quick pic of the UNFINISHED tank they call home..










I've got some oak sticks still drying after their 24hr soak in miltons, and also need a plastic plant. BUT might nick a pup off my boston fern (Which has gone WILD in eyeballs tank since I opti-white'd the glass) which might be cool for em.

Also realised with the cold weather fast approaching, i've got 9 baby froglets which need to be brought inside and 3 adults which need their polybox building again....Oh joy !! (Have to keep One-Eye, the one-eyed froglet seperate too otherwise the others get all the grub!!)


----------



## sambridge15

In line for pras


----------



## RhianB87

Amanda! I am so glad you convinced me to get the gecko! I loves it! :flrt:

I took a few quick photos and had a little handle when moving it to its new house and its amazing! 
But its new house only has a plant at the moment as thats all that will fit :blush:


----------



## incrisis




----------



## RhianB87

incrisis said:


> image


Dont you be starting arguments in here :lol2:


----------



## incrisis

FallenAngel said:


> Dont you be starting arguments in here :lol2:



Me?

Would I?


:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

I need to get over to Richies to get a new Dendro viv, but sod using the 197 for transport - i'll be using my friends old shed of a Punto instead:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

incrisis said:


> image


Oh thank god a post in off topic not about frogs.


----------



## incrisis

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh thank god a post in off topic not about frogs.


Show us your bum.....


----------



## RhianB87

incrisis said:


> Me?
> 
> Would I?
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Maybe :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh thank god a post in off topic not about frogs.


I BOUGHT A TORTOISE! There, that wasn't about frogs :no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I BOUGHT A TORTOISE! There, that wasn't about frogs :no1:


You have a tortoise? aww what species. I have leopards and a hermans.


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> You have a tortoise? aww what species. I have leopards and a hermans.


Ya, she's a tiny weeny baby spur thighed and is freakin' adorable, she's in a temporary set up until the weekend when I'll get her some proper bits :2thumb: I can't wait to get her an awesome tortoise table, I want one of those castle ones :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Aww! My boss made my tortoise table, cost about £30. What breeder did she come from?


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Aww! My boss made my tortoise table, cost about £30. What breeder did she come from?


Can't remember off the top of my head, Mark something, he was really nice :2thumb: I do have his details but they're at home, he gave me a caresheet and the certificate for the little torty. I'm gonna pick up a little viv this weekend for her to live in just for the next couple of months until we're in our new place, then I'll get her her table : victory:


----------



## REDDEV1L

The main thing that puts me off a tort, apart from the space...is how long they live !!! But I admit she's way cute.

Got some sad news today...My dads snow corn died last week :'(
Must've been 17 or 18 tho, and considering he didn't take great care of it, it did very well !! Went off its food, so he left it in the tank til next day, didnt eat it, so he offered a smaller one a few days later, sniffed it but still didnt eat it, 2 days later it was dead.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> The main thing that puts me off a tort, apart from the space...is how long they live !!! But I admit she's way cute.
> 
> Got some sad news today...My dads snow corn died last week :'(
> Must've been 17 or 18 tho, and considering he didn't take great care of it, it did very well !! Went off its food, so he left it in the tank til next day, didnt eat it, so he offered a smaller one a few days later, sniffed it but still didnt eat it, 2 days later it was dead.


Yeah it's scary to think she'll probably outlive me!! She's so damn cute though, I got a video of her last night digging her way through the aspen, it's adorable!
That sucks about your dad's corn  Certainly lived to a good age though so he should be pleased that it lasted that long!  I hope mine live that long, it'd be awesome to still have all my guys when I'm 50+


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> Oh thank god a post in off topic not about frogs.





manda88 said:


> I BOUGHT A TORTOISE! There, that wasn't about frogs :no1:


 I brought frogs :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> That sucks about your dad's corn  Certainly lived to a good age though so he should be pleased that it lasted that long!


Especially when you consider it lived its whole life in a 24"x18" viv, he never checked the temp & didn't use a thermostat, its had the same heatmat since he bought the snake, he used cheap "softwood bedding" (sawdust/wood shavings to normal people) and he was lacking a regime for fresh water and his feeding was at times sporadic.

I tried plenty times to get him to sort stuff out etc but he was stuck in his old ways :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A tortoise hahahaha! It's almost as if you're not buying a house :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

incrisis said:


> Show us your bum.....


Don't gay on me!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> A tortoise hahahaha! It's almost as if you're not buying a house :lol2:


Haha, Cannot wait to move into the new house!

Most of the reason that we decided to get a tortoise was because we knew we were moving!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Haha, Cannot wait to move into the new house!
> 
> Most of the reason that we decided to get a tortoise was because we knew we were moving!


Fish pond next!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fish pond next!


OH MY GOD!!! Didnt even think of that YES!!!! I will build a fish pond!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Especially when you consider it lived its whole life in a 24"x18" viv, he never checked the temp & didn't use a thermostat, its had the same heatmat since he bought the snake, he used cheap "softwood bedding" (sawdust/wood shavings to normal people) and he was lacking a regime for fresh water and his feeding was at times sporadic.
> 
> I tried plenty times to get him to sort stuff out etc but he was stuck in his old ways :lol2:


Jesus Christ, well at least he seemed to be doing something right if it lived for that long!



Morgan Freeman said:


> A tortoise hahahaha! It's almost as if you're not buying a house :lol2:


You're just jealous of my tiny tortoise 8)



Morgan Freeman said:


> Fish pond next!


Shutupshutupshutup you'll give him ideas!!



matt_mcmahon77 said:


> OH MY GOD!!! Didnt even think of that YES!!!! I will build a fish pond!


See what you've done, Morgan? SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE?! We don't need a pond!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bahahaha!!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

manda88 said:


> See what you've done, Morgan? SEE WHAT YOU'VE DONE?! We don't need a pond!!


Of course we need a pond. Cause then the frogs and toads will come to our pond and there will be froglets and toadlets everywhere!! Doesn't have to be a huge one but a small one would be awesome!!


----------



## fardilis

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Of course we need a pond. Cause then the frogs and toads will come to our pond and there will be froglets and toadlets everywhere!! Doesn't have to be a huge one but a small one would be awesome!!



exacltey but make sure that u don't have fish (if u do frogs wont breed).

some1 i know has frogs breeding in a pond less than 3ft long.

my recentley built pond had tonnes of frogs in, evan before i'd put the liner in, there everywhere!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

fardilis said:


> some1 i know has frogs breeding in a pond less than 3ft long.


Mine bred in a 10"x15"x3" water area :lol2:

You may well get frogs hanging around in a small garden pond but toads prefer breeding in much larger and deeper ponds. (MIT even found one 324ft down on the bottom of loch ness)
Of course that doesn't mean they won't visit if they're in the area, and im sure if you fed any visiting toads they'd hang around as they're greedy :censor: !!


----------



## fardilis

REDDEV1L said:


> Mine bred in a 10"x15"x3" water area :lol2:
> 
> You may well get frogs hanging around in a small garden pond but toads prefer breeding in much larger and deeper ponds. (MIT even found one 324ft down on the bottom of loch ness)
> Of course that doesn't mean they won't visit if they're in the area, and im sure if you fed any visiting toads they'd hang around as they're greedy :censor: !!


only ever found 1 toad anywhre near my house(it was in my garden) and i think it was a 1 off as my next door neibour asked me if i'd seen a large pet toad as they'd lost theres.

full of fogs tho:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Of course we need a pond. Cause then the frogs and toads will come to our pond and there will be froglets and toadlets everywhere!! Doesn't have to be a huge one but a small one would be awesome!!



Oh yes everyone should have a pond, you could have a few little ponds like mine : victory:

Richie


----------



## fardilis

richie.b said:


> Oh yes everyone should have a pond, you could have a few little ponds like mine : victory:
> 
> Richie


how big are your ponds?


----------



## manda88

Richie, you don't have a pond, you have a LAKE!! :lol2: Ok ok, I wouldn't mind having a small pond for froggies and toads and newts and things.

Look at my TORTOISE!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Clearly you need a pond. 


It's not totally true you can't have fish- just not lots. We have two ponds at the boyfs place, with a couple of goldfish in each to keep the mosquitoes down- the local frogs and newts manage to flourish anyway.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Richie, you don't have a pond, you have a LAKE!! :lol2: Ok ok, I wouldn't mind having a small pond for froggies and toads and newts and things.
> 
> Look at my TORTOISE!
> 
> image


Look at my CRESTIE!


----------



## richie.b

manda88 said:


> Richie, you don't have a pond, you have a LAKE!! :lol2: Ok ok, I wouldn't mind having a small pond for froggies and toads and newts and things.
> 
> Look at my TORTOISE!
> 
> image



well ok but you could have a smaller version you wont regret it :2thumb:

lovely little tortoise i want one only one for out the garden

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, early days, but my shovel-nosed frog and narrow-mouthed toads seem to be settling in ok- got them in small glass tanks with fresh live leafmould in the base and small (plant saucer) water dishes. As they are so small, I was a bit worried about feeding them (no bean weevils at PRAS!:devil but the narrow mouths are happily taking 1st instar crickets; the reason for using fresh leafmould was that it would have all sorts of little tasties in it. I also introduced some of the white tropical woodlice. I haven't seen much of the shovel nose yet, but when I (carefully!) dug him up, he still looked pleasingly plump, so I'm guessing he's getting enough to eat.

The narrow mouths in particular are gorgeous, but damn you, Alex and your silver tongue!:bash:


----------



## Wolfenrook

richie.b said:


> well ok but you could have a smaller version you wont regret it :2thumb:
> 
> lovely little tortoise i want one only one for out the garden
> 
> Richie


You know, it's funny really but all of the times we have chatted Richie, I have never ever asked you about your pond.... Despite having an 800 gallon one myself. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, early days, but my shovel-nosed frog and narrow-mouthed toads seem to be settling in ok- got them in small glass tanks with fresh live leafmould in the base and small (plant saucer) water dishes. As they are so small, I was a bit worried about feeding them (no bean weevils at PRAS!:devil but the narrow mouths are happily taking 1st instar crickets; the reason for using fresh leafmould was that it would have all sorts of little tasties in it. I also introduced some of the white tropical woodlice. I haven't seen much of the shovel nose yet, but when I (carefully!) dug him up, he still looked pleasingly plump, so I'm guessing he's getting enough to eat.
> 
> The narrow mouths in particular are gorgeous, but damn you, Alex and your silver tongue!:bash:


I've actually come across them referred to as Madagascar *burrowing frogs*, as well (the species name is Scaphiophryne madagascariensis) maybe to destinguish them from the North American Gastrophryne, which look very similar and have a similar niche. So maybe I should use burrowing frog, to be clear.


----------



## manda88

Nobody's posted in here for 3 days. Hang your heads in shame. On a plus note, I've got a new camera coming next week  yes it's another Sony, I like having something different to everyone else  can't wait!! Also bought a Tamron 70-300mm zoom as the Sony one I have currently is crap so I've replaced it with one that's a tad more pricey, hopefully the image quality will be a bit better.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Nobody's posted in here for 3 days. Hang your heads in shame. On a plus note, I've got a new camera coming next week  yes it's another Sony, I like having something different to everyone else  can't wait!! Also bought a Tamron 70-300mm zoom as the Sony one I have currently is crap so I've replaced it with one that's a tad more pricey, hopefully the image quality will be a bit better.


You mean you have a zoom to sell? :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You mean you have a zoom to sell? :whistling2:


Yes, yes I do! Would you like it even though I just described it as crap? You've seen the sort of photos it takes so you know how they come out, they're not REALLY crap it's just that other lenses are better.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yes, yes I do! Would you like it even though I just described it as crap? You've seen the sort of photos it takes so you know how they come out, they're not REALLY crap it's just that other lenses are better.


Yeah, swap for plant cuttings yeah, nice one.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah, swap for plant cuttings yeah, nice one.


Perfick. Not.


----------



## RhianB87

Afternoon everyone!

How is everyone doing?

I am so glad I have a chilled out mother! I woke up yesterday morning, looked up and saw I left the locust tub open :bash:

There was at least 25 in there but only about 10 remained! So off I went at 8am on a locust hunt in my room! I managed to catch a fair few but I can still hear some hopping around that are avoiding me :censor:

Thankfully when I told my mum she just laughed and said that I better find them all!


----------



## REDDEV1L

HAHA
I did that many moons and a few houses ago with my spider and crickets. They were everywhere and I'd hate to hazard a guess at how long they lived in the kitchen for :lol2:

I've found them from the living room to the loft in the past year (NO idea how one got into the loft!!! it either climbed up the ladders, or was taken up on one of us or something we took up!!!)
The only thing that bothers the old lady now is when we get wild FF's in the house, which there's not a great lot I can do about.


----------



## detail3r

Rack built / double viv ordered from Richie - time for some Pumilio 

How's everyone?


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> Rack built / double viv ordered from Richie - time for some Pumilio
> 
> How's everyone?


good

what size is it?


----------



## vivalabam

FallenAngel said:


> Afternoon everyone!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am so glad I have a chilled out mother! I woke up yesterday morning, looked up and saw I left the locust tub open :bash:
> 
> There was at least 25 in there but only about 10 remained! So off I went at 8am on a locust hunt in my room! I managed to catch a fair few but I can still hear some hopping around that are avoiding me :censor:
> 
> Thankfully when I told my mum she just laughed and said that I better find them all!


I'm always doing things like that. :blush:

Once I dropped a brand new fresh box of 4th instar crickets all over my bed. Me and my mum spent all night catching them...


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> good
> 
> what size is it?


It's a custom 82cm x 46cm x 60cm (H) viv, so each viv measures 41 x 46 x 60cm.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I wouldn't tell my mum if that happend, she would kill me!

One of my mantis has shed and got his pretty wings! But the end bit is bent down slightly.. Not sure if it's normal but he seems happy enough


----------



## detail3r

I'm mesmerised by ze owl in your sig!


----------



## manda88

I had to go on your profile to look at your sig Jazz and it has to be said it is amazing! I've got mine set to not show sigs anymore because so many people have ENORMOUS sigs that they could easily resize but don't bother :devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

manda88 said:


> I had to go on your profile to look at your sig Jazz and it has to be said it is amazing! I've got mine set to not show sigs anymore because so many people have ENORMOUS sigs that they could easily resize but don't bother :devil:


Haha, thanks  I know what you mean about massive sigs. If you go on YouTube and type in 'rotate your owl' that's where it's from :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Haha, thanks  I know what you mean about massive sigs. If you go on YouTube and type in 'rotate your owl' that's where it's from :lol2:


I wish I had an owl to rotate  a tawny owl!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I wish I had an owl to rotate  a tawny owl!


Me and my father used to own and fly / exhibit a European Eagle owl, Kestrel and a Gyr-Lanner Falcon. Simply amazing flying machines.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I had to go on your profile to look at your sig Jazz and it has to be said it is amazing! I've got mine set to not show sigs anymore because *so many people* have ENORMOUS sigs that they could easily resize but don't bother :devil:


 *Don't* be shy darlin; just name and shame Morgan Freeman!


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Me and my father used to own and fly / exhibit a European Eagle owl, Kestrel and a Gyr-Lanner Falcon. Simply amazing flying machines.


Awesome!! I love taking pics of birds of prey, I really want to do a photography day at a raptor centre or something 



Ron Magpie said:


> *Don't* be shy darlin; just name and shame Morgan Freeman!


I've had the settings on for about 2 weeks so I've not seen it if it's changed from the shark pic! If I'm totally honest it was actually Fardalis' sig that pushed me over the edge! :lol2: It's just so unnecessarily large! No offence, Fardy, it's a marvellous photo and all that, but my god it's huge!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I wish I had an owl to rotate  a tawny owl!


Little owls are amazing!!

But so is this amazing owl










I used to train him at college until the curator went mental at me for not coming in during the easter break! Sorry for wanting to do paid work!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hearing about B.O.P always makes me laugh.
Went to a chicken hatchery in the midlands somewhere a good few years ago, to buy a bin full (Dunno what the actual measurement was but it was a big old plastic rubbish bin full) of frozen chicks for my auntie in laws dad (I think) who kept kestrels and other BOPs.
We went in my dads car, which was his pride and joy...the guy brought the chicks over, my dad opened the boot and the guy just went to chuck the chicks out of the bin straight into the boot!!!!! My dads face was :censor: hilarious.. he was like "WOAH WOAH WOAH!!!!!!!!" :LOL2:
He made the guy go and get some binbags to put em in (Quite rightly so I think!!!)


As for the large sigpics... back in the old days that would've been removed... now they don't seem to give a :censor: - My VERY out-of-place post in Feeders took ages to be deleted (Dunno when it happened but just checked and its gone)


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> .the guy brought the chicks over, my dad opened the boot and the guy just went to chuck the chicks out of the bin straight into the boot!!!!! My dads face was :censor: hilarious.. he was like "WOAH WOAH WOAH!!!!!!!!" :LOL2:
> He made the guy go and get some binbags to put em in (Quite rightly so I think!!!)


I'd have done the same, but told him so in my best Terry Tibbs voice! Christ, I don't even let people eat / drink in my car, nor have muddy footwear:lol2:


----------



## manda88

Owls in general are just amazing, but tawny owls will always be my favourite  I just love their cute little faces!
I think I'd be rather furious if someone tried to pour hundreds of dead birds loose into my car as well :lol2: imagine the smell they'd leave!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Barn Owls are my favourite, I used to be totally obsessed with owls. I still have this small ceramic display at my mums. It has about six different species and one day my brother accidentally broke one of the ears and I cried. I think I was about 16 :lol2:

They have a good collection of owls at London Zoo, too hard to take pics because of the mesh though!


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> :lol2: imagine the smell they'd leave!


I wrote Frozen up there in the post but thinking about it, I think they were actually freshly killed or chilled at best (They certainly weren't stuck together like you'd imagine a bin-full of frozen birds would be !!)
So yeah, if they were fresh-kill they'd probably leave all sorts of gunk on the upholstery !! :devil:

On a phibby note, still haven't seen either of the oaks since I got the pic of that one in the waterbowl 10 DAYS AGO...Little :censor:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Barn Owls are my favourite, I used to be totally obsessed with owls. I still have this small ceramic display at my mums. It has about six different species and one day my brother accidentally broke one of the ears and I cried. I think I was about 16 :lol2:
> 
> They have a good collection of owls at London Zoo, too hard to take pics because of the mesh though!


I'd still cry at 23 years old if someone broke something that meant lots to me, like my cuddly toy penguin! OMG if anything happened to him I would actually die. I daren't even put him in the washing machine in case I do it wrong and he falls apart or something!



REDDEV1L said:


> I wrote Frozen up there in the post but thinking about it, I think they were actually freshly killed or chilled at best (They certainly weren't stuck together like you'd imagine a bin-full of frozen birds would be !!)
> So yeah, if they were fresh-kill they'd probably leave all sorts of gunk on the upholstery !! :devil:


Foul  or should that be fowl...bad dum TSSSHHHH!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Foul  or should that be fowl...bad dum TSSSHHHH!


That was a *poultry* attempt at a pun......


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> That was a *poultry* attempt at a pun......


Hahaha now the *bird*en is on Manda to come up with a better one.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Hahaha now the *bird*en is on Manda to come up with a better one.


I think she'll *chicken* out....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think she'll *chicken* out....


*Owl!* Low blow!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> *Owl!* Low blow!


She could *wing* it however.


----------



## Ron Magpie

She'll be spitting *feathers* if she can't.


----------



## manda88

Shut the cluck up.


----------



## detail3r

Some *egg*cellent replies.


----------



## RhianB87

:roll:


----------



## detail3r

Major fail on my part. 60cm tall viv, 62.5cm gap ... LED fixtures are 5cm and the misting nozzles are 4cm in height.....


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> :roll:


They're not that bad!


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> Major fail on my part. 60cm tall viv, 62.5cm gap ... LED fixtures are 5cm and the misting nozzles are 4cm in height.....



sounds nice, please post p1cs once you've set it up


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> They're not that bad!


They are bloody aw*fowl* jokes :whistling2:


ARGHHH I am joining in!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> ARGHHH I am joining in!


Don't worry, i'll take you under my *wing*


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Don't worry, i'll take you under my *wing*


It will be a *hoot*


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> It will be a *hoot*


I just *prey* we run out of ideas soon...


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> sounds nice, please post p1cs once you've set it up


I'll be starting a build guide once I have the LEDs / BG materials / Clay.


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> I'll be starting a build guide once I have the LEDs / BG materials / Clay.


cool what pums are you looking at?


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I just *prey* we run out of ideas soon...


It has been quite a *lark*


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> cool what pums are you looking at?


Esperanza / Bri Bris hopefully


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> Esperanza / Bri Bris hopefully


:mf_dribble:
soooo want some of them
i saw them at frog day but i don't have a tank at the mo


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> It has been quite a *lark*


You keep *robin* my comebacks...


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> :mf_dribble:
> soooo want some of them
> i saw them at frog day but i don't have a tank at the mo


Neither do I right now. Lol.


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> Neither do I right now. Lol.


well i could have got a tank there but i couldent resist the planted arboreal tank that richie had with the water fall and platforms, so i ended up buying that with a pair of treefrogs.:gasp:


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> well i could have got a tank there but i couldent resist the planted arboreal tank that richie had with the water fall and platforms, so i ended up buying that with a pair of treefrogs.:gasp:


Fairplay - You have more money than me:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> You keep *robin* my comebacks...


Sorry if I have made you feel like a* tit*


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry if I have made you feel like a* tit*


That reply was a bit *seed*y (I know it's poor)


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

This is all getting *plucking* stupid!


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> This is all getting *plucking* stupid!


Stop acting like a *cock*(erel)

No offence intended:2thumb:


----------



## manda88

Good God what have I started!! I couldn't think of any good ones but you guys have been dishing them all out like pros! Rhian's tit one is my favourite though :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Good God what have I started!! I couldn't think of any good ones but you guys have been fishing them all out like pros! Rhian's tit one is my favourite though :lol2:


I feel they've all been *plucked* out, on a *wing* and a prayer....


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Good God what have I started!! I couldn't think of any good ones but you guys have been dishing them all out like pros! Rhian's tit one is my favourite though :lol2:


Leave my *tit* out of this, dont make me start on your *booby*









(Yes booby is a bird for all you pervs out there!)


----------



## Ron Magpie

No need too argue, *chicks*!:gasp:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Seriously, what the *duck* we need to get onto the *nest* conversation!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Seriously, what the *duck* we need to get onto the *nest* conversation!!


Flip them all the *bird*.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Flip them all the *bird*.


You need to learn the *pecking* order.


----------



## manda88

Bored of you all, I'm gonna go find myself a *shag!*


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Bored of you all, I'm gonna go find myself a *shag!*


Try not to *ruffle* any feathers


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Bored of you all, I'm gonna go find myself a *shag!*


I bet you're too *chicken*!


----------



## RhianB87

Have we all run out of our *Nest* of ideas?




I know I have :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Have we all run out of our *Nest* of ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have :whistling2:


I have a *clutch* of them, but this has gone far enough, in my o*pinion*.


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> ...then to add further insult, I noticed another mini fishtank (15x10x10) that I got for £12 last time, asked the price as it was the last one and at the desk so assumed cheaper, guy said it went through the system at £32.99 with an rrp of over £70 !! which is why it was there as another customer didnt want it at that price..not surprised!!.. Needless to say he wasn't interested in selling it to me for the £12 I paid for the one I got last year :bash:


Knew i'd get it eventually !!!! 

Just been to the wholesalers again, mainly for peanuts for the wild birds (£35 for a 25kg bag now !!!! :gasp, and also the stuff for my bro's snake vivs (Which we still haven't ordered yet!!) plus a look round the dog toys etc for Lili. Got a cpl of bits and pieces, 4 plastic plants for the ADF's, and a UV bulb in the hope it'll help bring the Oak Toads out of hiding (But I need a screw fitting from B&Q) 
I looked for the tank above, to have another go at getting it for what I paid last time...but ended up walking out with it *FOR FREE*

Unfortunately some idiot had cracked the back and side glass, and somehow cracked the 'drip tray' but still...something to keep me busy over winter. *:2thumb:*


oh, and you lot are* NUTS*
*:lol2:*


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I have a *clutch* of them, but this has gone far enough, in my o*pinion*.


 
Smartarse :whistling2:

We have all become *crop*pers for these bad jokes!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Bad jokes? They are absolute flipping turkeys!

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Wolfenrook said:


> Bad jokes? They are absolute flipping turkeys!
> 
> Ade


 
Another victim from the shockingly bad bird jokes. 

REDDEV1L I bet you felt like a *Cock on a Rock :2thumb:*


I just wanted to use that one at some point :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Oh no...I did it again

Posted in the SNAKE SECTION !!!!!!! :gasp::bash::gasp::whip:

Have to get my bro's ass in gear about these vivs tho otherwise he'd just leave them where they !! :lol2:

For what we bought today, and 1 x VX36, he's had to empty everything he owns onto the bed and even count the copper !!!!

He'll still owe £60 for the other viv and another £30 for the 2 light fittings we're contemplating getting... Single Fluorescent Fitting - Opal Diffuser - 2ft from Homebase.co.uk


----------



## Morgan Freeman

SPAM

Movember United Kingdom - Home










Give me money.


----------



## RhianB87

It looks like you have pink lipstick on :lol2:

Cool 'tashe though!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

FallenAngel said:


> It looks like you have pink lipstick on :lol2:
> 
> Cool 'tashe though!


I'd say it's worth a donation! :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'd say it's worth a donation! :flrt:


I will see what I can do on Thursday (pay day!)


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yay! Then I might stop constantly spamming facebook!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> SPAM
> 
> Movember United Kingdom - Home
> 
> image
> 
> Give me money.


You've got one of those cake decoration balls stuck on your lip.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> You've got one of those cake decoration balls stuck on your lip.


You'll have my fist stuck to yours!


----------



## manda88

Sounds good. When can you change it to a hoop?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

3 weeks.


----------



## detail3r

Rhod Gilbert is bloody hilarious:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

You wouldn't believe how hard it is to buy a  screw-in lightbulb fitting !!
Tried 2 DIY places before giving up and going to a lighting specialist.
Even then he tried to give me a ceramic one which was no use whatsoever...got a plastic one but it wouldn't fit through the hole in the viv-lid, and I don't have a hole-saw bit small enough (or one that'd cut through the steel) so I ended up having to line the edge of the hole in my viv-lid with electrical tape and have the bulb fitting on top and the bulb screw-bit itself coming through the hole instead of having the fitting coming through the hole. (Had to check the whole viv-lid wasn't live before I touched it!!) I hope that made sense coz I can't explain it any better !!! :lol2:
Just hope the UV lighting works and brings the oak toads out of hiding !!! If I don't see them by this weekend i'm digging them out and putting em in a faunarium with minimal decor & substrate !!!


Ordered the snake vivs today, 2 x VX36's for £108.90...paid with paypal so I can claw it back if it turns out to be a scam...but everything seemed legit and I've been to the site before looking for anti-cat spike strips (Pricka Strips) so ordered some of those as the dog is more scared of the cats than they are of her :lol2:

As for Movember...I constantly wear facefur so i'm just not trimming it...It looks a right bloody state tho (But of course I didn't trim it on 31st Oct so its not a concious effort)


----------



## manda88

Where's the pic gone?! Were we actually about to see what you look like? :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Morgan Freeman said:


> SPAM
> 
> Movember United Kingdom - Home
> 
> image
> 
> Give me money.


But why are you doing a kissy face?


I've worked out how to make a light hood for my FBT tank- the tank needs more light. Gonna buy some square guttering, cut it down to size (or get them to cut it, if I'm lucky, not confident I'll get it straight enough), fix on the end pieces and drill or melt holes for the tube clips. Then the whole thing can just sit on the top screen- I've got a spare starter and stuff. Very Blue peter, but it should work.


----------



## manda88

Morgan you haven't said thanks to me for sponsoring you


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Morgan you haven't said thanks to me for sponsoring you


I didn't know you had!

THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKKKSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I didn't know you had!
> 
> THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKKKSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's better. You're welcome.


----------



## detail3r

I can't contribute to the 'Movember' thing, due to having be clean shaven at all times for work


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> I've worked out how to make a light hood for my FBT tank- the tank needs more light. Gonna buy some square guttering, cut it down to size (or get them to cut it, if I'm lucky, not confident I'll get it straight enough), fix on the end pieces and drill or melt holes for the tube clips. Then the whole thing can just sit on the top screen- I've got a spare starter and stuff. Very Blue peter, but it should work.


:2thumb:

You can even buy white guttering to act as a reflector, or if you're feeling REALLY creative, could glue tinfoil to the inside.

Just watch your fingers when snapping the brackets in place....they're EEVVIILL..although im sure doing it sat down is much easier than ontop of a ladder thats sinking into the ground at a silly angle :lol2:

Manda...Reuploaded the pic...very LOLworthy but I was only testing the cam timer out as my bro needed a family photo for Spanish homework and we're not the kind of family that has that kinda :censor: so needed to do one

Oh...and on a phibby note...WHO said Oak Toads were diurnal ?? Try telling mine who were out and about at 8am before the lights went on, but by 10 had disappeared !!!
Glad to see they're both ok (And looking rather chubby!!) but still, I wanted em to be bouncing around on my desk all day !!! GRRR


----------



## manda88

Love it!! You have perfect teeth and a marvellous beard :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> *You can even buy white guttering to act as a reflector, or if you're feeling REALLY creative, could glue tinfoil to the inside.*
> 
> *Just watch your fingers when snapping the brackets in place....they're EEVVIILL..although im sure doing it sat down is much easier than ontop of a ladder thats sinking into the ground at a silly angle* :lol2:
> 
> Manda...Reuploaded the pic...very LOLworthy but I was only testing the cam timer out as my bro needed a family photo for Spanish homework and we're not the kind of family that has that kinda :censor: so needed to do one
> 
> Oh...and on a phibby note...WHO said Oak Toads were diurnal ?? Try telling mine who were out and about at 8am before the lights went on, but by 10 had disappeared !!!
> Glad to see they're both ok (And looking rather chubby!!) but still, I wanted em to be bouncing around on my desk all day !!! GRRR


I had thought of foil, but the white is a good idea.:2thumb: I was trying to see how the end pieces clip on yesterday evening in Wicks- I'm sure there is a trick to it...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> I had thought of foil, but the white is a good idea.:2thumb: I was trying to see how the end pieces clip on yesterday evening in Wicks- I'm sure there is a trick to it...


I think, if they're the same as the ones we have on the garage that I had to fix a few weeks ago, you unhook the clip, slide it on the end and clip it back on, which should hold it all in place. You might just be able to slide it on the end of the gutter tho.

Just read this on FB and PMSL



> my ballls been staying in his cold hide for the past 2 weeks or so, he does come out and goes around the tank to the warmer ends but even after feeding, he tends to stay in the cold hide?


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I watched Paranormal Activity 2, it was bloody awful. This is supposed to be scary?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, I've hit the first hurdle with 'Primrose' (The place I ordered the snake vivs from)
Got an email this morning, which went in my 'Trash' folder so I should've known then!!



> We're emailing to let you know that unfortunately there's been a delay with your order which was placed on 08/11/2011.
> When you placed your order, the anticipated "in stock" date on our website was 09/11/2011. Unfortunately, due to shipping delays, we have a new due date of 10/11/2011.


Another example of 'You get what you pay for" I suppose. There was no mention of 'anticipated in stock date', everything was showing IN STOCK when I ordered.
They were meant to be here today or tomorrow at the latest, but looks like monday now.

I suppose it'll give us a chance to blitz his room first, and also get the tub started & finished for the newt (Only just came back in stock @ tesco yesterday...was nearly having to get a blue one for my roaches, and gluing the clear lid back together for his newt...lol)

BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT !!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, I've hit the first hurdle with 'Primrose' (The place I ordered the snake vivs from)
> Got an email this morning, which went in my 'Trash' folder so I should've known then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of 'You get what you pay for" I suppose. There was no mention of 'anticipated in stock date', everything was showing IN STOCK when I ordered.
> They were meant to be here today or tomorrow at the latest, but looks like monday now.
> 
> I suppose it'll give us a chance to blitz his room first, and also get the tub started & finished for the newt (Only just came back in stock @ tesco yesterday...was nearly having to get a blue one for my roaches, and gluing the clear lid back together for his newt...lol)
> 
> BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT !!!


It doesn't bode well...


----------



## REDDEV1L

After an abrupt email, they apparently sent it yesterday Next Day delivery.
When I emailed them for tracking info this morning (as they said to do) the reply I got was 
"This order will be with you today between 8am and 6pm. If you are not in the driver will leave it somewhere safe."

Nowhere round here is safe!!! :lol2:

For £4.95 next day delivery for 2 flatpack 3ft vivs they must be using the cheapest courier out there, which presumably doesn't do online tracking.
Hope it gets here soon...things to do, places to be!!

(Nearly scored for a Tesco bargain yesterday, they'd mispriced their 18" BMX Blitz bikes, instead of being 1/2 price @ £65 they were £9.50 [the same price as the accessory pack] but went to both locals, one has been cleared out and the other didn't stock em  )


----------



## vivalabam

Prince the pacman just peed on me. He also lost half his body weight. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Pee or poo?


----------



## vivalabam

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pee or poo?


Pee, wasn't the best frog keeping experience I've ever had...


----------



## RhianB87

Its like you have pulled a cork out and its deflating :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Well the Exo was heavier than it looked....


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Well the Exo was heavier than it looked....


Please reassure me that you DIDN'T drop it bud? :lol2:

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Please reassure me that you DIDN'T drop it bud? :lol2:
> 
> Ade


Don't worry, it's safe and sound, and in position on the new rack


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well it's been quiet in here this weekend

Drastically different to my place which has been hectic (compared to usual)

Yesterday, I had to build, furnish and install the inhabitants of these...










Then today, feeling sorry for Midge, decided he needed a light (I've borrowed his UV canopy to give one-eye then the froglets a blast) so, using what I had lying around, made him this...










It's not particularly pretty, but it does the perfect job. It allows warmer air out of the top (via the pre-drilled drainage holes) and also blocks the light from shining horizontally across my room while the base is wide enough to cover a large amount of the top of the xl flat faun. 
I did have to put a brighter bulb in tho as the 15w pygmy was useless, so its got an energy-saving 8w which is spot on.

ANDDDDD as its the weekend I thought I'd better clean up the pig-sty...so after its nice and tidy (Trust me this IS tidy) I thought i'd photo and label everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:










The locusts & waxies are only there til I clean out an old faunarium for em, and chuck the waxies in the fridge (Just bought em yesterday ya see) and the slugs are being fed off tonight to the froglets


ON AND ALSOOOOO


POST 1,000:jump::cheers: :jump:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well it's been quiet in here this weekend
> 
> Drastically different to my place which has been hectic (compared to usual)
> 
> Yesterday, I had to build, furnish and install the inhabitants of these...
> 
> image
> 
> Then today, feeling sorry for Midge, decided he needed a light (I've borrowed his UV canopy to give one-eye then the froglets a blast) so, using what I had lying around, made him this...
> 
> image
> 
> It's not particularly pretty, but it does the perfect job. It allows warmer air out of the top (via the pre-drilled drainage holes) and also blocks the light from shining horizontally across my room while the base is wide enough to cover a large amount of the top of the xl flat faun.
> I did have to put a brighter bulb in tho as the 15w pygmy was useless, so its got an energy-saving 8w which is spot on.
> 
> ANDDDDD as its the weekend I thought I'd better clean up the pig-sty...so after its nice and tidy (Trust me this IS tidy) I thought i'd photo and label everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> The locusts & waxies are only there til I clean out an old faunarium for em, and chuck the waxies in the fridge (Just bought em yesterday ya see) and the slugs are being fed off tonight to the froglets
> 
> 
> ON AND ALSOOOOO
> 
> 
> POST 1,000:jump::cheers: :jump:


A marvel of organisation...:whistling2:


----------



## fardilis

REDDEV1L said:


> Well it's been quiet in here this weekend
> 
> Drastically different to my place which has been hectic (compared to usual)
> 
> Yesterday, I had to build, furnish and install the inhabitants of these...
> 
> image
> 
> Then today, feeling sorry for Midge, decided he needed a light (I've borrowed his UV canopy to give one-eye then the froglets a blast) so, using what I had lying around, made him this...
> 
> image
> 
> It's not particularly pretty, but it does the perfect job. It allows warmer air out of the top (via the pre-drilled drainage holes) and also blocks the light from shining horizontally across my room while the base is wide enough to cover a large amount of the top of the xl flat faun.
> I did have to put a brighter bulb in tho as the 15w pygmy was useless, so its got an energy-saving 8w which is spot on.
> 
> ANDDDDD as its the weekend I thought I'd better clean up the pig-sty...so after its nice and tidy (Trust me this IS tidy) I thought i'd photo and label everything :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> The locusts & waxies are only there til I clean out an old faunarium for em, and chuck the waxies in the fridge (Just bought em yesterday ya see) and the slugs are being fed off tonight to the froglets
> 
> 
> ON AND ALSOOOOO
> 
> 
> POST 1,000:jump::cheers: :jump:


blimey you rvery well organised:notworthy:

also where only 1 pg away from having 2000 pages!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> blimey you rvery well organised:notworthy:
> 
> *also where only 1 pg away from having 2000 pages!!!*


:gasp: Quick, everybody say something mundane and irrelevant!


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp: Quick, everybody say something mundane and irrelevant!


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> image


So close!


----------



## REDDEV1L

fardilis said:


> blimey you rvery well organised:notworthy:





Ron Magpie said:


> A marvel of organisation...:whistling2:


It's organised chaos :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Once the rest of upstairs is done, I'll be moving everything out and FINALLY getting my room decorated. During which point i'll be having shelves put along the wall, deep enough to hold my faunariums lengthways so it'll tidy everything up.
The _current_ plan is to shift the canes into a 4x2x2(ish) polycarb viv under my computer desk, then put the Oak toads in the corner where the tower of faunariums is. Then I've got the option of having my duo of common toads moving back in out of the kitchen or get something else

Once everything comes together (hopefully by late spring next year) I should have a 48"x15"x18", 2x 24"x12"x15", a 36"x12"x15" & a 15"x10"x10" spare but won't have space for most of em :sad: unless we can magic up £5k to get the loft converted


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> It's organised chaos :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Once the rest of upstairs is done, I'll be moving everything out and FINALLY getting my room decorated. During which point i'll be having shelves put along the wall, deep enough to hold my faunariums lengthways so it'll tidy everything up.
> The _current_ plan is to shift the canes into a 4x2x2(ish) polycarb viv under my computer desk, then put the Oak toads in the corner where the tower of faunariums is. Then I've got the option of having my duo of common toads moving back in out of the kitchen or get something else
> 
> Once everything comes together (hopefully by late spring next year) I should have a 48"x15"x18", 2x 24"x12"x15", a 36"x12"x15" & a 15"x10"x10" spare but won't have space for most of em :sad: unless we can magic up £5k to get the loft converted


I really miss having a dedicated animal room- I considered going for a transfer to a two-bedroom flat for the extra space for animals and books, but in these uncertain times it doesn't seem wise. Oh, well, I'm sure there's a lottery ticket out there with my name on it...


----------



## fardilis

hope this has worked


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> hope this has worked
> 
> image


Not _quite_...


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> Not _quite_...



ahhh bummer 

also i need to ask you, do you have any pic's of the aisen golden treefrog's you raving about?


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> ahhh bummer
> 
> also i need to ask you, do you have any pic's of the aisen golden treefrog's you raving about?


There's a pic of the female nestled into a plant on my profile album.


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> There's a pic of the female nestled into a plant on my profile album.



they do look quiet good : victorystill not as good as h.marmorata:Na_Na_Na_Na



yes the 2000th page :notworthy:


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> they do look quiet good : victorystill not as good as h.marmorata:Na_Na_Na_Na
> 
> 
> 
> yes the 2000th page :notworthy:


Lol. Not a great pic- yet another crappy phone pic, I'm afraid.

Anyway, you did it! :no1:


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Not a great pic- yet another crappy phone pic, I'm afraid.
> 
> Anyway, you did it! :no1:


i am now famus


----------



## RhianB87

Buttt


----------



## RhianB87

who..


----------



## RhianB87

Will have...


----------



## RhianB87

the...


----------



## RhianB87

20,000th


----------



## RhianB87

post?


----------



## RhianB87

:no1:





:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Right... I think its time for bed now!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


Haha! Result! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling2:


I hate you.


----------



## manda88

AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH I want my new camera!!!! :devil: I ordered it from Jessops almost 2 weeks ago now and they said it'd be in last Tuesday, but it's still not here yet. Why is that, I hear you ask! Because the Sony factory in Thailand is under bloody water!! And it has been since October!! So why they're still taking bloody orders for Sony stuff is beyond me, let alone saying it'll be here in a few days. Raarrrrr!
Fortunately Matt is on the job and trying to get some compensation, he's trying to get them to upgrade it for free to the A77 so that'd be awesome if they do :mf_dribble:
Anyway, rant over, I just needed to scream for a bit :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Nothing like a good scream on a Monday morning...

Pay day tomorrow, halleluya, I am as broke as a very broke thing, so I'm counting the hours. It turns out Wickes doesn't do cutting, and B&Q charges the Earth, so I'm going to have to use my own 'practical' skills to cut down the guttering for my new FBT light hood. Still the smallest they sell it in is 2 metre lengths, so if I can't get it straight first time, I've got a few more goes...:whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Because the Sony factory in Thailand is under bloody water!! And it has been since October!! So why they're still taking bloody orders for Sony stuff is beyond me, let alone saying it'll be here in a few days. Raarrrrr!


That kind of thing totally annoys me.
Same principal as ebay when they don't actually have the stock they've got up for sale.
Same as the place I ordered the vivs from, they had one from an older batch (Which had stupidly thin runners which meant I had to oil them up then bend the runner so the doors could move!!!) and had to order the other one in (Runners perfect on this one)

Had to bash the viv locks straight with a hammer tho, there wasn't enough give in doors/runners to get past the kink in the lock-bar...but now they look crap 'cause the chrome has come off !!



Ron Magpie said:


> Still the smallest they sell it in is 2 metre lengths, so if I can't get it straight first time, I've got a few more goes...:whistling2:


I'm sure you'll manage :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You've probably got a bit of leeway with not getting it extactly straight anyway.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> That kind of thing totally annoys me.
> Same principal as ebay when they don't actually have the stock they've got up for sale.
> Same as the place I ordered the vivs from, they had one from an older batch (Which had stupidly thin runners which meant I had to oil them up then bend the runner so the doors could move!!!) and had to order the other one in (Runners perfect on this one)
> 
> Had to bash the viv locks straight with a hammer tho, there wasn't enough give in doors/runners to get past the kink in the lock-bar...but now they look crap 'cause the chrome has come off !!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sure you'll manage :Na_Na_Na_Na:*
> 
> *You've probably got a bit of leeway with not getting it extactly straight anyway.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> True- the end caps should cover minor faults. Your experience is one of the reasons I'm so leery of ordering stuff online- you really don't know what you are getting till it arrives. I'd be even more worried if it were livestock, although I gather both Dartfrog and Pollywog are pretty sound.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Nothing like a good scream on a Monday morning...
> 
> Pay day tomorrow, halleluya, I am as broke as a very broke thing, so I'm counting the hours. It turns out Wickes doesn't do cutting, and B&Q charges the Earth, so I'm going to have to use my own 'practical' skills to cut down the guttering for my new FBT light hood. Still the smallest they sell it in is 2 metre lengths, so if I can't get it straight first time, I've got a few more goes...:whistling2:


Giggidy :lol2: and I wish I was getting paid tomorrow, though I'm not too broke just yet as I got a nice tax rebate last week, but it'll be going straight towards paying off my credit card!
Have you tried Homebase? I'm pretty sure they do cutting at no extra charge but I might be thinking of B&Q.



REDDEV1L said:


> That kind of thing totally annoys me.
> Same principal as ebay when they don't actually have the stock they've got up for sale.


Tell me about it! I'm so annoyed, it's not as if I've not spent over a grand on it or anything :whistling2: They've supposedly been trying to phone their head office to find out when they'll be able to get it, but I really doubt it's gonna get here any time soon. If they don't upgrade it to the camera up from the one I'm getting then hopefully they'll give us a free gift voucher or something. It's absoloutely ridiculous that they're still taking orders and not mentioning that it'll take a year and a day to actually be delivered. They also had the cheek to say to Matt 'we did tell her it could take up to 28 days' no they flippin' didn't!! :devil: Can you tell I'm annoyed :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

There's always a small element of risk when ordering online, thats for sure.
I always tend to go for paypal as payment as they're great for buyers (Not so good when you're a seller) but goods fit for purpose or counterfeits is always a minefield.

I don't think i'd order anything living other than inverts online tbh...I prefer to look at the animal, plus im stinjy and wont pay courier charges anyway :lol2:

The vivs experience wasn't that bad, just a bit worrying at first because it was a company i'd never heard of and they started messing me about.
But the vivs were only £54.45, as opposed to £100+ in my local rep shop, and even Surrey Pet Supplies were £56.30, but for the extra cpl of £, with hindsight I should've went with Surrey...They were spot-on last time I ordered.

I was offered another debit card the other day, one NOT linked directly to my bank account. I couldn't be bothered with the sales pitch but I assume it's like a top-up type deal, ie you load £20 onto the card, order your stuff online using the card details, then if it turns out to be a scam and they try to clear your account, there's very little there to get. 

There's alot of scimming going on up here lately, 4 people have had their banks ploated by cloned cards, cloned from a cashpoint outside our local Asda.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> There's alot of scimming going on up here lately, 4 people have had their banks ploated by cloned cards, cloned from a cashpoint outside our local Asda.


Heh, happened to a client of mine, once, but since he had a histery of fraud himself, I have to admit I laughed.

Fortunately, he saw the joke...



EDIT: And, he got his money back, in case you think I'm *completely* heartless!


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> There's always a small element of risk when ordering online, thats for sure.
> I always tend to go for paypal as payment as they're great for buyers (Not so good when you're a seller) but goods fit for purpose or counterfeits is always a minefield.
> 
> I don't think i'd order anything living other than inverts online tbh...I prefer to look at the animal, plus im stinjy and wont pay courier charges anyway :lol2:
> 
> The vivs experience wasn't that bad, just a bit worrying at first because it was a company i'd never heard of and they started messing me about.
> But the vivs were only £54.45, as opposed to £100+ in my local rep shop, and even Surrey Pet Supplies were £56.30, but for the extra cpl of £, with hindsight I should've went with Surrey...They were spot-on last time I ordered.
> 
> I was offered another debit card the other day, one NOT linked directly to my bank account. I couldn't be bothered with the sales pitch but I assume it's like a top-up type deal, ie you load £20 onto the card, order your stuff online using the card details, then if it turns out to be a scam and they try to clear your account, there's very little there to get.
> 
> There's alot of scimming going on up here lately, 4 people have had their banks ploated by cloned cards, cloned from a cashpoint outside our local Asda.


Ahh see I did it all in store!! So they were right there in front of me not telling me that it'll take a million years to get here! :lol2: They've offered to cancel the order but the thing is everywhere's going to have trouble getting hold of it because nowhere has it in stock, everywhere has the camera with the lens, but I ordered it body only and nowhere has it!
Matt had fraud on his account recently, can't remember what it was for though, I want to say it was for a few hundred quid's worth of concert tickets or something. He's constantly getting calls asking if he wants a loan or a credit card though, so annoying!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Ahh see I did it all in store!! So they were right there in front of me not telling me that it'll take a million years to get here! :lol2: They've offered to cancel the order but the thing is everywhere's going to have trouble getting hold of it because nowhere has it in stock, everywhere has the camera with the lens, but I ordered it body only and nowhere has it!
> Matt had fraud on his account recently, can't remember what it was for though, I want to say it was for a few hundred quid's worth of concert tickets or something. He's constantly getting calls asking if he wants a loan or a credit card though, so annoying!


 I love all the spam emails I get telling me my paypal account needs updating (I don't have one) and my online banking details need renewing (I don't bank online). :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I used to get phishing emails, only they'd try it from every single bank I wasn't with. HSBC, Nationwide etc.

I was with Santander and never had a fake one from them.


----------



## detail3r

Glad I didn't order a bigger viv from Richie - this one fit in the car with mm to spare:lol2:


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> Glad I didn't order a bigger viv from Richie - this one fit in the car with mm to spare:lol2:


#

what size was the viv?


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> #
> 
> what size was the viv?


82 x 47 x 60cm high double viv, doesn't sound much until you see it in person:lol2:

Oh and I think it has to be either Black Jean or Bri-Bri pumilio for the spare viv:flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I hate you.


:whistling2:

hehe


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> 82 x 47 x 60cm high double viv, doesn't sound much until you see it in person:lol2:
> 
> Oh and I think it has to be either Black Jean or Bri-Bri pumilio for the spare viv:flrt:


That is quite big. I prefer the Black Jean's to the Bri-Bri:2thumb:.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fardilis said:


> That is quite big. I prefer the Black Jean's to the Bri-Bri:2thumb:.


Get out.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get out.


:lol2:

I can't decide, but it's gonna stay empty for a good while anyway (it'll be fully scaped mind). Need to order the GroBeam as that needs to be installed before the viv/s.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I can't decide, but it's gonna stay empty for a good while anyway (it'll be fully scaped mind). Need to order the GroBeam as that needs to be installed before the viv/s.


Another grobeam? ££££££££££££££££££££!!

Maybe it's my Yorkshire blood but I'm super tight when it comes to vivs :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Another grobeam? ££££££££££££££££££££!!
> 
> Maybe it's my Yorkshire blood but I'm super tight when it comes to vivs :lol2:


Yep, no space for T5 between these vivs and the Exo on the top. May aswell buy a matching unit.

If I decide to setup another SA / Discus biotope in the future, GroBeams will be used purely for the shimmer effect 

On a side note, 300 mile round trip today has taken it out of me totally.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm about to build a riparium :notworthy:


----------



## detail3r

Good lad!:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Where's the pics of this new viv?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Where's the pics of this new viv?


At the moment it's purely an empty vivarium, nothing much to look at. Didn't stop me posting it on FB though:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ordered the GroBeam via AquaEssentials at 14:51 - by 15:07 I had a despatch e-mail and tracking number, talk about a quick turn around!


----------



## fardilis

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm about to build a riparium :notworthy:


now we do need progress pics of that.



detail3r: we still need pics of this viv, empty or not.


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> now we do need progress pics of that.
> 
> 
> 
> detail3r: we still need pics of this viv, empty or not.


Not yet, going to start the BG tonight, for the Vanzos viv anyway.


----------



## detail3r

I hate gorilla glue.


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> I hate gorilla glue.


why?

(it's better than expanding foam)


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> why?
> 
> (it's better than expanding foam)


It isn't IMO.


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> It isn't IMO.


but what's wrong with it.


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> but what's wrong with it.


You can't create the 3D look on BGs anywhere near as easily with it as you can with GS (or an equivelant), which in turn you can carve easier when cured.


----------



## RhianB87

How many whites can I fit in a 14x7x7 viv :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

fallenangel said:


> how many whites can i fit in a 14x7x7 viv :whistling2:


24.52


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> 24.52


assuming the measurment's are in meter's


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> 24.52


How do I get .52 of a frog :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> assuming the measurment's are in meter's


I hope you didn't take my reply seriously - seen as it was accurate to 2 D.Ps.

*Facepalm*


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> How do I get .52 of a frog :lol2:


I didn't account for the fact you required whole frogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I didn't account for the fact you required whole frogs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


If you can get me .52 of a frog that is still alive and working I maybe interested! :lol2:

What on earth can do I with such a small tank!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> If you can get me .52 of a frog that is still alive and working I maybe interested! :lol2:
> 
> What on earth can do I with such a small tank!


I'm working on it:whistling2:

Breed isopods? :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> You can't create the 3D look on BGs anywhere near as easily with it as you can with GS (or an equivelant), which in turn you can carve easier when cured.


I completely agree, if using the direct to glass method, hence my preference for the polystyrene method. End of the day though, gorilla glue and foam are the same thing, one comes with gas the other without. But agreed, GG goes a bit hard to carve easily, and unless you put stuff under it is hard to get a good 3D effect going that isn't a bunch of random bubbles.

Pros and cons though really. Me, I've grown to really like the Juwel Stone backgrounds and some silicone. lol

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I'm working on it:whistling2:
> 
> Breed isopods? :lol2:


Let me know how the experiments go! 

I think I might see if any invert people want it as there isnt much else it can be used for!


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> I completely agree, if using the direct to glass method, hence my preference for the polystyrene method. End of the day though, gorilla glue and foam are the same thing, one comes with gas the other without. But agreed, GG goes a bit hard to carve easily, and unless you put stuff under it is hard to get a good 3D effect going that isn't a bunch of random bubbles.
> 
> Pros and cons though really. Me, I've grown to really like the Juwel Stone backgrounds and some silicone. lol
> 
> Ade


I mush prefer the GS, as you say it's pressurised nature means much more scope for depth on BGs.

I have to admit, i'm becoming lazy now too.



FallenAngel said:


> Let me know how the experiments go!
> 
> I think I might see if any invert people want it as there isnt much else it can be used for!


TBH it probably has more free floorspace than my house right now:lol2:


----------



## fardilis

FallenAngel said:


> Let me know how the experiments go!
> 
> I think I might see if any invert people want it as there isnt much else it can be used for!


a venus flytrap, they look quite nice.


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> a venus flytrap, they look quite nice.


Why would you put one in a vivarium?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Use it as a TERRARIUM? As in, plants.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

As he is a lazy royal I decided to use the viv to downgrade Marcus..
Perfect fit :whistling2:




















I kill plants. Honestly I am responsible for the death of so much flora its silly :blush:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> As he is a lazy royal I decided to use the viv to downgrade Marcus..
> Perfect fit :whistling2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> I kill plants. Honestly I am responsible for the death of so much flora its silly :blush:


Plenty of room, enough for another 3 snakes, Preferably different species - and a few live mice in there too.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Plenty of room, enough for another 3 snakes, Preferably different species - and a few live mice in there too.


I was thinking about chucking the kings in with him. I am sure they will all get along happily and cuddle each other at night :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I was thinking about chucking the kings in with him. I am sure they will all get along happily and cuddle each other at night :flrt:


You'd also have the potential of Hybrididididids - everyone LOVES hybrids!


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> You'd also have the potential of Hybrididididids - everyone LOVES hybrids!


Erm... Yeah... Got me one of them already :whistling2:


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> You'd also have the potential of Hybrididididids - everyone LOVES hybrids!


king's and royals can't hybridise.

but i'm sure the kng's would eat A)the other kings B)the royal


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Erm... Yeah... Got me one of them already :whistling2:


Sweet! Sell it to CPR for £67824!!!!!



fardilis said:


> king's and royals can't hybridise.
> 
> but i'm sure the kng's would eat A)the other kings B)the royal


Oh dear. As you're young I won't swear.

*Ultimate epic double facepalm* #Sarcasm.


----------



## Wolfenrook

fardilis said:


> king's and royals can't hybridise.
> 
> but i'm sure the kng's would eat A)the other kings B)the royal


:lol2: Please tell me that that is dry humour and that you got the joke and are just playing it straight? :lol2:

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> :lol2: Please tell me that that is dry humour and that you got the joke and are just playing it straight? :lol2:
> 
> Ade



:2thumb::bash::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

fardilis said:


> king's and royals can't hybridise.
> 
> but i'm sure the kng's would eat A)the other kings B)the royal


 
Na they will cuddle each other like good snakeys :flrt:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Na they will cuddle each other like good snakeys :flrt:


I'm sure one of them would be 'hisstory'

See what I did there?


----------



## REDDEV1L

You could maybe keep a single oak toad in there :lol2:
or some hissing roaches (I've got 5 in a 16"x8"x8")

I tried a country-wide search on Preloved fro 'Toad'...Wish I hadn't !!

1) 14 WTF & 3 egyptian toads together (4'x1'x3' tho but still)
2) 4 fire belly toads, 1 peacock frog, 1 green tree frog & 2 goldfish together (24"x24"x24")

Also came across some ads for phibs wanted from Malvern, Worcestershire. Think Pollywog is after MORE stock ?! :LOL2:
(I quote... I'm after too many species to list, so let me know what you have...)


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I'm sure one of them would be 'hisstory'
> 
> See what I did there?


Yes.... Very funny... :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Yes.... Very funny... :whistling2:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

Another way to mount fans for internal air circulation - Opinions? (excuse the fan, new ones on the way)


----------



## pollywog

REDDEV1L said:


> Also came across some ads for phibs wanted from Malvern, Worcestershire. Think Pollywog is after MORE stock ?! :LOL2:
> (I quote... I'm after too many species to list, so let me know what you have...)


Not me, most likely this guy: Reptile Forums - View Profile: frogman83


----------



## detail3r

Well it seems the 6mm misting system inter-connects from PollyWog aren't compatible with the MistKing system, seen as I just found water all over the floor / new vivs top / LED lights. FML.


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Well it seems the 6mm misting system inter-connects from PollyWog aren't compatible with the MistKing system, seen as I just found water all over the floor / new vivs top / LED lights. FML.


They are bud, you just have to push REALLY hard as the MK pipework has a slightly larger external circumfrance than the normal 6mm tubing. It takes a LOT of force to get them fitted, and you wont get them off once they are on. I have the same 6mm connectors from Pollywog on mine, it leaked when I tested it, so I pushed harder and it stopped.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> They are bud, you just have to push REALLY hard as the MK pipework has a slightly larger external circumfrance than the normal 6mm tubing. It takes a LOT of force to get them fitted, and you wont get them off once they are on. I have the same 6mm connectors from Pollywog on mine, it leaked when I tested it, so I pushed harder and it stopped.
> 
> Ade


I removed and refitted several times, no improvement. Same result with the 6mm tubing from PW pushed into the MK misting assembly.

I've ordered a MK interconnect along with tubing and more nozzles from MK anyway: victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well pw tubing wont fit into MK fittings, it's too loose. Seriously though, I did manage to get MK tubing fit into PW fittings, but it took a lot of force as it's an extremely tight fit.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

I considered the ID of the pipe, not the OD which is obviously different. Oh well, 2 weeks and it'll be sorted anyway.

Vanzos are in, they were interesting to catch:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'll bet, I remember trying to catch my Borja Ridge to move them. lol

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> I'll bet, I remember trying to catch my Borja Ridge to move them. lol
> 
> Ade


Never, ever, again.


----------



## pollywog

Mistking use imperial, we use metric as do all the other european systems. It's now very difficult to get imperial fittings here in the UK but I'm sure we could make up adaptors if anyone needs them.


----------



## detail3r

pollywog said:


> Mistking use imperial, we use metric as do all the other european systems. It's now very difficult to get imperial fittings here in the UK but I'm sure we could make up adaptors if anyone needs them.


It's my fault for not considering such things. Lesson learnt and all that: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I'm sure one of them would be 'hisstory'
> 
> See what I did there?





FallenAngel said:


> Yes.... Very funny... :whistling2:


I don't get it...


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't get it...


I was implying that one would ingest the other, hence it would be history, but as the subject was snakes I said his*s*tory instead.

It was that bad you didn't even get it


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I was implying that one would ingest the other, hence it would be history, but as the subject was snakes I said his*s*tory instead.
> 
> It was that bad you didn't even get it


Hehe- I was being sarky, mate! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- I was being sarky, mate! :lol2:


And now I look like a douche:lol:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> And now I look like a douche:lol:


Nope- sometimes my sense of humour takes time to get used to...


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope- sometimes my sense of humour takes time to get used to...


I'm getting there....:2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> And now I look like a douche:lol:


Yes... Yes you do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Yes... Yes you do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're not meant to agree:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Yes... Yes you do :Na_Na_Na_Na:


*How* unkind!


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> You're not meant to agree:gasp:


I thought it was time you learnt the truth :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I thought it was time you learnt the truth :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


The truth that my wit is limitless and funny to all? :whistling2:



Ron Magpie said:


> *How* unkind!


This!


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> The truth that my wit is limitless and funny to all? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> This!


 
Sure it is 

*pats your head*


----------



## RhianB87

NOMMMMMMM :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Sure it is
> 
> *pats your head*


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I can't get used to the lack of stickies!


----------



## detail3r

I've never seen the Vanzolinii so active, in the old vivarium i'd only see the same 1 or 2 maybe once a week if I was lucky. Now I have 3 out on the leaflitter at the front of the new viv 



FallenAngel said:


> Sure it is
> 
> *pats your head*


Can I has some crayons please? :lol:



FallenAngel said:


> NOMMMMMMM :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image


Haha, looks very satisfied - reminds me of Mavis:flrt:



Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Oi:devil:



Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't get used to the lack of stickies!


I've only just noticed!


----------



## fardilis

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't get used to the lack of stickies!


same






FallenAngel said:


> NOMMMMMMM :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> image


what's it eating


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> What's it eating


Looks like its own shed skin.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Can I has some crayons please? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, looks very satisfied - reminds me of Mavis:flrt:


 
She seemed to be enjoying it 



detail3r said:


> Looks like its own shed skin.


 
Correct! :no1:


have some crayons and a gold star


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> She seemed to be enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! :no1:
> 
> 
> have some crayons and a gold star


Schoolmistress Angelcakes! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> She seemed to be enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! :no1:
> 
> 
> have some crayons and a gold star


I want a platinum star though


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I want a platinum star though


Ungrateful!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ungrateful!


I'm just thinking of its potential scrap value :lol:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> I'm just thinking of its potential scrap value :lol:


Cheeky git! :bash:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Cheeky git! :bash:


After your comments, I felt it was justified :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> After your comments, I felt it was justified :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I am taking back my gold star and crayons! and instead of a pat on the head, take this :bash:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I am taking back my gold star and crayons! and instead of a pat on the head, take this :bash:


Not the crayons!!!!!!:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Not the crayons!!!!!!:gasp:


Hah! That'll teach you to cheek the mistress! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Hah! That'll teach you to cheek the mistress! :lol2:


I feel i'm outnumbered here:whip:


----------



## RhianB87

They are no more!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh, this is more fun than the bird jokes!:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> They are no more!
> 
> image


Look what you've done !


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Heh, this is more fun than the bird jokes!:2thumb:


We will have to get cracking with some more :Na_Na_Na_Na:



detail3r said:


> Look what you've done !
> 
> image


He still has his crayons :Na_Na_Na_Na:


RAWRRR!!!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> We will have to get cracking with some more :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> He still has his crayons :Na_Na_Na_Na:


But he ate them and needs more ..... but you're too mean to oblige


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> But he ate them and needs more ..... but you're too mean to oblige


It's for your own good, Young Man!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oops, double posting again! :blush:


Just wanted to say my 'genius' idea for a light hood worked perfectly :2thumb:. The unit sits on top of the mesh, and I can already see the plants responding to the better light- the toads seem more active, too, although it might just be that I can see them better! I'll get the boyf to take a picture so I can post it on my profile. And, I was right, I can't cut straight for toffee, but fortunately the end caps disguise my poor workmanship. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I go away for 5 days and nothing happens in here! 
You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I go away for 5 days and nothing happens in here!
> You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


 Yeah, it's definitely been a bit of a drought round here.


----------



## manda88

I don't really have any stories to tell  I did get a free corn snake though last week, the caramel I posted pics of in the snake section 
Umm, we're moving house at the beginning of January so yay more pets! Matt has banned us both from getting any for the first 3 months though, which is fair enough really and shouldn't be tooooo hard  I'm FINALLY going to get my long awaited leopard geckos, I'm gonna get 3 and have their vivs stacked on top of each other  I really want a nosey be chameleon as well, chameleons are awesome.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm going to Lulworth tomorrow for some chill out and a bit of fossil hunting.


----------



## manda88

How much have you managed to raise for Movember now?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I don't really have any stories to tell  I did get a free corn snake though last week, the caramel I posted pics of in the snake section
> Umm, we're moving house at the beginning of January so yay more pets! Matt has banned us both from getting any for the first 3 months though, which is fair enough really and shouldn't be tooooo hard  I'm FINALLY going to get my long awaited leopard geckos, I'm gonna get 3 and have their vivs stacked on top of each other  I really want a nosey be chameleon as well, chameleons are awesome.


How did you get a free one? I will have a nosey in a minute at it.

Why 3 leopard gecko? :lol2:

I bet you cant wait to move!

Because I am sure you all care. A few photos from my few days away :whistling2:

I saw a few cars



















A pigeon ruined a photo










Some coloured sheds











I made friends










Hungry Otters




























And the amazing hot tub we had!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> How much have you managed to raise for Movember now?


You're my last donation. Pretty annoyed at my mates tbh.


----------



## manda88

As soon as I saw the pic of the deer I thought to myself 'she must've gone to the New Forest' and then I saw the pony :lol2: brilliant! Did you have a good time? Did the deer follow you around the whole time? When we were there last month we had two deer literally follow us round the whole bit, bless them.
It was free cos they had an ad on here giving it away, they'd advertised it before for money but nobody was interested, then Matt saw the ad for free and asked if I wanted it, bit of a silly question really :lol2:
I want 3 leos because I want a bell albino, a mack snow, and some kind of bright orange one, haven't decided yet :lol2: but I'm really picky about mack snows, I like ones like this










but that's a TUG snow.



Morgan Freeman said:


> You're my last donation. Pretty annoyed at my mates tbh.


Really?? I would be too, in fact when I posted a link on my Facebook to vote for my pic in a competition I only had RFUK friends vote for it for me :lol2: my real life friends suck.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> As soon as I saw the pic of the deer I thought to myself 'she must've gone to the New Forest' and then I saw the pony :lol2: brilliant! Did you have a good time? Did the deer follow you around the whole time? When we were there last month we had two deer literally follow us round the whole bit, bless them.
> It was free cos they had an ad on here giving it away, they'd advertised it before for money but nobody was interested, then Matt saw the ad for free and asked if I wanted it, bit of a silly question really :lol2:
> I want 3 leos because I want a bell albino, a mack snow, and some kind of bright orange one, haven't decided yet :lol2: but I'm really picky about mack snows, I like ones like this
> 
> image
> 
> but that's a TUG snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?? I would be too, in fact when I posted a link on my Facebook to vote for my pic in a competition I only had RFUK friends vote for it for me :lol2: my real life friends suck.


 
Yeah we had one who became our little companion for a while till it spotted someone with obviously tastier clothes!

Haha fair enough, you cant turn down free animals! 

Get a normal! they are so much more prettier than some morphs! Not that I am at all bias about it :whistling2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Yeah we had one who became our little companion for a while till it spotted someone with obviously tastier clothes!
> 
> Haha fair enough, you cant turn down free animals!
> 
> Get a normal! they are so much more prettier than some morphs! Not that I am at all bias about it :whistling2:


I wanted a super hypo carrot tail for ages but then I discovered tangerines, so I might have to get one of those 
Too right about the free animals, I never venture into the freebie section but because Matt saw the ad he thought I'd like it. I got given my normal corn, the lavender called Simba and Dougal the amel motley for free last year too, and I've been offered a pair of caramel stripe and amber stripe for free too  so I'll be getting them in January hopefully, they're fussy feeders at the moment so once they've had a bunch of feeds they can come home.
I love that pic of all the sheds on the beach by the way, so cool! I swear that pony that's yawning is the one that me and Matt see EVERY time we go there :lol2: I dread to think what you got up to in that hot tub :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I wanted a super hypo carrot tail for ages but then I discovered tangerines, so I might have to get one of those
> Too right about the free animals, I never venture into the freebie section but because Matt saw the ad he thought I'd like it. I got given my normal corn, the lavender called Simba and Dougal the amel motley for free last year too, and I've been offered a pair of caramel stripe and amber stripe for free too  so I'll be getting them in January hopefully, they're fussy feeders at the moment so once they've had a bunch of feeds they can come home.
> I love that pic of all the sheds on the beach by the way, so cool! I swear that pony that's yawning is the one that me and Matt see EVERY time we go there :lol2: I dread to think what you got up to in that hot tub :whistling2:


 
I dread to think how many critters you will have in about 6 months!! 

I have only had 3 free animals, diesel and 2 fbts :whistling2:

Do you stop near a big pond? Thats where a few of them were hanging out every time we passed.

Haha it was a tad open to do anything!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I dread to think how many critters you will have in about 6 months!!
> 
> I have only had 3 free animals, diesel and 2 fbts :whistling2:
> 
> Do you stop near a big pond? Thats where a few of them were hanging out every time we passed.
> 
> Haha it was a tad open to do anything!


About 10000 more corns I bet :lol2: I have been extremely lucky with the free ones 
The only pond I can think of is Hatchet's Pond which has some MASSIVE carp in, and another smaller one but I can't remember what that one's called. We always stop off at that cricket ground just as you first get into the Forest, and at Burley, the Station House Tea Room because their scones are amazing, and then we drive around aimlessly through Lyndhurst until we find either ponies or wildlife parks! There's a bit at Bolderwood where there's a meadow that deer come to like every day, but we always miss them!!
I don't wanna know what condition you left that hot tub in, mrs :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I think I need to set up an Orinico biotope aqaurium. I just need to find space for a 200 gallon aquarium:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think I need to set up an Orinico biotope aqaurium. I just need to find space for a 200 gallon aquarium:lol2:


I have about 6 Biotopes I'd like to set up.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> About 10000 more corns I bet :lol2: I have been extremely lucky with the free ones
> The only pond I can think of is Hatchet's Pond which has some MASSIVE carp in, and another smaller one but I can't remember what that one's called. We always stop off at that cricket ground just as you first get into the Forest, and at Burley, the Station House Tea Room because their scones are amazing, and then we drive around aimlessly through Lyndhurst until we find either ponies or wildlife parks! There's a bit at Bolderwood where there's a meadow that deer come to like every day, but we always miss them!!
> I don't wanna know what condition you left that hot tub in, mrs :lol2:


I think it was Hatchetts pond. I just liked the look of it so we pulled in to have a look around but it was bloody cold so I took a few photos then the wimp that is my OH wanted to go back :lol2:

We found a lovely little pub called warburton arms. Its a very old fashioned place and served good food!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I have about 6 Biotopes I'd like to set up.


A bit of a move around and i've found some space - an excuse to buy more GroBeams too:flrt:

Get back on it


----------



## REDDEV1L

Photography ppls - Would Ebuyer Photo Studio Kit | Ebuyer.com be alright for some general item pics for ebay ?? Been taking them on the kitchen table but we've got daft spotlights so there's shadows and light glare all over the place. 

Phib topic - I've heard that paraguay are stopping the export of bumblebee toads sometime in the near(ish?) future. Do CB ones come up very often?


----------



## RhianB87

Oh my bloody god! Marcus did the biggest poo I have ever seen today! Honestly it would put most dogs to shame!  Why are royals so revolting!


----------



## REDDEV1L

FFS

Just went to feed and water the froglets.
3 dead, inc One-Eye 

Thing is, I can only blame myself for not doing proper maintenance. :bash:
Colder weather = heating on more = drier and warmer air in the house so I SHOULD have been on my game and checking daily.
Fed them on Wed, checked water etc on Thur but didn't check yesterday.

Sounds awful but i'm more cut-up about One-eye than the other two because he was doing great and was such a character.

RIP little guys.


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> FFS
> 
> Just went to feed and water the froglets.
> 3 dead, inc One-Eye
> 
> Thing is, I can only blame myself for not doing proper maintenance. :bash:
> Colder weather = heating on more = drier and warmer air in the house so I SHOULD have been on my game and checking daily.
> Fed them on Wed, checked water etc on Thur but didn't check yesterday.
> 
> Sounds awful but i'm more cut-up about One-eye than the other two because he was doing great and was such a character.
> 
> RIP little guys.


O no  So sorry to hear that.

RIP little froglets


----------



## REDDEV1L

Totally sucks when I know its my fault 

Well, doesn't matter if they hate it or not, they're going on cocofibre and thats that !!! (Midge is used to it now, ish...his waterbowl is full of sludge :lol
They were on kitchen roll which is much harder (at a glance) to notice if its dry or wet, so i've got a brick soaking now.


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Photography ppls - Would Ebuyer Photo Studio Kit | Ebuyer.com be alright for some general item pics for ebay ?? Been taking them on the kitchen table but we've got daft spotlights so there's shadows and light glare all over the place.
> 
> Phib topic - I've heard that paraguay are stopping the export of bumblebee toads sometime in the near(ish?) future. Do CB ones come up very often?


I bought myself something similar to this off Amazon last year thinking it was gonna be great, but it was absolute rubbish, I don't bother with anything like that and just use the good old standard flash on the camera! get yourself down to Hobbycraft and just buy yourself a big shiny piece of card, that's what I use.



FallenAngel said:


> Oh my bloody god! Marcus did the biggest poo I have ever seen today! Honestly it would put most dogs to shame!  Why are royals so revolting!


Haha aren't they vile! Akira did one recently which genuinely looked like a human had just squatted in her tub and taken a massive dump, I'm glad I don't have to sort it out!!



REDDEV1L said:


> FFS
> 
> Just went to feed and water the froglets.
> 3 dead, inc One-Eye
> 
> Thing is, I can only blame myself for not doing proper maintenance. :bash:
> Colder weather = heating on more = drier and warmer air in the house so I SHOULD have been on my game and checking daily.
> Fed them on Wed, checked water etc on Thur but didn't check yesterday.
> 
> Sounds awful but i'm more cut-up about One-eye than the other two because he was doing great and was such a character.
> 
> RIP little guys.


Sorry to hear this  RIP little ones.


----------



## soundstounite

*profile or sig or whatever stuff*

Guys how do i use the bit under the line that appears under all our posts
thanks in advance 
Stu


----------



## manda88

Click on Quick Links which is just underneath where you find your PMs, then click Edit Signature, bish bash bosh


----------



## frogman955

Stu i`m presuming you mean your signature.
If so, go to User CP or User Control Panel and go down the list to edit signature and there you go.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

manda88 said:


> Click on Quick Links which is just underneath where you find your PMs, then click Edit Signature, bish bash bosh


cheers darlin ya both good:2thumb:,so when i type in that box thats what comes out below the line.....not rocket science but someone has to educate me:lol2:
thanks kiddo
Stu


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Stu i`m presuming you mean your signature.
> If so, go to User CP or User Control Panel and go down the list to edit signature and there you go.
> 
> Mike


Hey mate,yup its that bit where your frogs are listed i'm on about,being able to do all this computer stuff makes me feel all young like:lol2: ok not really but it all helps thanks buddy hope all is good up there,
regards
Stu


----------



## RhianB87

isnt kieransr a character :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> isnt kieransr a character :lol2:


Character isn't quite the word I'd use :whistling2: :lol2: I just couldn't believe what I was reading.
This weekend seems to just be full of idiotic keepers, yesterday we were in Pets at Home cos I wanted to see if they had any crestie gems, and Matt overheard a conversation between one of the workers and a couple who were buying one of those started set ups for a beardie, basically the couple said that they were buying one for their son because a friend of theirs had one and their son liked it, and the worker advised them to put the heat mat ON THE MESH so that the heat travels down and keeps the enclosure warm. WHAT. THE. HELL. If I'd heard that I would have just been like er, no. Morons. I couldn't stop thinking about it for ages!


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Character isn't quite the word I'd use :whistling2: :lol2: I just couldn't believe what I was reading.
> This weekend seems to just be full of idiotic keepers, yesterday we were in Pets at Home cos I wanted to see if they had any crestie gems, and Matt overheard a conversation between one of the workers and a couple who were buying one of those started set ups for a beardie, basically the couple said that they were buying one for their son because a friend of theirs had one and their son liked it, and the worker advised them to put the heat mat ON THE MESH so that the heat travels down and keeps the enclosure warm. WHAT. THE. HELL. If I'd heard that I would have just been like er, no. Morons. I couldn't stop thinking about it for ages!


Thats crazy! I hope they do some more research, I doubt they will though!

I annoyed Simon once when we were in pets at home as well and I was listening to a member of staff talk to someone about beardies again and I had to butt in because a lot of what she was saying was rubbish!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Dorset is awesome. I love that area so much.


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Thats crazy! I hope they do some more research, I doubt they will though!
> 
> I annoyed Simon once when we were in pets at home as well and I was listening to a member of staff talk to someone about beardies again and I had to butt in because a lot of what she was saying was rubbish!


Doubt it, they looked bloody clueless :bash: you have to be to ask advice in Pets at Home :whistling2: We were in the same one a while ago and a customer started telling one of the workers that they need to change the leo's substrate from carpet to something else and listing off the reasons why it's bad for their claws, have PaH done it? Take a wild guess!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Our local one is actually excellent, with really knowledgable staff who actually keep animals themselves. They now also sell what they call "Bearded Dargon Home For Life", a lovely big wooden viv complete with shelves and ramps, dome light with a mesh circle in the top of the viv for it, UV lighting, thermostats etc etc. A really good setup. The animals in store are all obviously well cared for, and it's not at all unusual to see one of the staff handling them. They even hold 'animal care evenings', where they give talks on how to care for the different critters. I've butted in in other stores many times, I even ended up getting a job in a fish room once and re-educatiing the staff, but never needed to with our local [email protected], even seen them refuse to sell animals to people who weren't ready.

On a related topic, sort of, we've ended up providing a home for 3 leopard geckos. One of my nieces was looking after them for a friend, but got cheesed off as her friend refused to pay for food etc. My sister is moving to a 3 bedroomed flat though, so gave her the perfect excuse to get rid. So they have come to live with us. They're in a nice big 36 inch wooden viv, really nicely setup with cables tidied etc, mat stat on the side etc etc. No heat mat though, but I always have a few spare. Binned the gravel that came with and slapped in a piece of cage carpet same as I use for our beardies, popped a het mat under this same end as the light to create a nice hot end. Other end even has a large silent fan fitted, it's made for a really good hot end - cool end gradient. Just need to get them properly fed now, as I don't think they've even been getting supplements (all that came with them food wise was a tub of ZooMed gecko diet) or enough food. Still to do I need to double check their sex, as if my niece is right we're going to need another viv as supposedly there's 2 males and a female, a bad bad move. The other thing I need to do is to sort out a moist hide for them, it's pure luck they haven't had moulting problems YET.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My PAH is pretty good tbf.


----------



## manda88

I have heard of a few good ones, I just wish my local one was one of them!! In fact there's another one in Byfleet which is just up the road which I don't think I've been in yet, so will have to go in there and judge them as well soon :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Our hotel in Dorset had a koi pond, now I need a koi pond.


----------



## Wolfenrook

It all depends on the store manager with them, get a good manager and you get a good store. I happen to know that the manager who oversees the store managers is a good bloke and has been striving for years to improve things (no, I don't know them personally, and have never worked for them or related companies. lol). Stafford store has an excellent manager who seems to have recruited actual hobbyists for at least the supervisers for each area, but most of the staff seem to be hobbyists as well. We've even ended up friends with one of the staff as she turned out to be another phib nut. lol

Back on the topic of the leos, just sexed them. They had it wrong for sure, 2 females 1 male, so phew... It's pretty clear cut as well, I don't think they ever checked and just heard wrong.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've been quite impressed with the staff at our local PAH, they all seem pretty knowledgable, although their actual stock is limited to bearded lizards, crested geckos and leopard geckos. I was *really* impressed with a young worker at Ark Aquatics on the weekend, though; this (obviously clueless) family was there asking what animals could go in their tropical tank, and he showed great patience explaining that it was unsuitable for turtles and axolotls- and why, in _exact_ detail. In the end, he persuaded them to buy some sensible fish. I was earwigging shamelessly, of course, and the boyf was waiting for me to stick my oar in :lol2: but I genuinely didn't need to.


----------



## detail3r

I think my argumentative mood on FB means my friends list will be massively reduced come morning:lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I think my argumentative mood on FB means my friends list will be massively reduced come morning:lol2:


I lose people all the time, no biggy.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I lose people all the time, no biggy.


I'm not bothered in the slightest by it. My last friends list cull resulted in a reduction from 500ish friends down to 19


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I'm not bothered in the slightest by it. My last friends list cull resulted in a reduction from 500ish friends down to 19


Woah!

Oh and more people can add me if they like Paul Gadsden. I need more people to annoy.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Woah!
> 
> Oh and more people can add me if they like Paul Gadsden. I need more people to annoy.


: victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You may regret this.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> You may regret this.


I've added worse.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I've added worse.


Poor Manda


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Poor Manda


:lol2:

SPS order arrived today, sent me a dimming stat inside a mat stat box - WIN.

Finally installed the thermometers, the Vanzo tank was hitting 28C at the top of the viv, even though the stat was set to 25C and was till powering the heatpads!


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> I've added worse.


He talks to me on there, case in point. lol

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> He talks to me on there, case in point. lol
> 
> Ade


This is true :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Broms added, fantastic order from Richie, got 3 with additional pups on them too. Oh and MK order arrived too.

Additional fans ordered and just pricing up a PC fan controller now.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Here you go Ant NZXT Sentry LXE Touch Screen | Ebuyer.com.

lol

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Here you go Ant NZXT Sentry LXE Touch Screen | Ebuyer.com.
> 
> lol
> 
> Ade


Lol, funnily enough i'm looking at a lower range Sentry unit :

NZXT Sentry 2 Touch Screen Fan Controller with LCD Meter | eBay

With the idea being it will fit between the joists at the bottom of the stand, so all the wires are hidden underneath the stand 

It's all a bit silly now, wiring for 3 lights, 2 Aquaray controllers, 8 heatmats, 3 thermostats, 3 thermometers, Mistking System and 3 fans - all for 3 vivs. Lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

You two and ya fancy gadgets.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> You two and ya fancy gadgets.


Internal air circulation isn't fancy - it's beneficial:Na_Na_Na_Na:

In fact i'd say the only 'fancy' gadgets are the AquaRay controllers.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Internal air circulation isn't fancy - it's beneficial:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> In fact i'd say the only 'fancy' gadgets are the AquaRay controllers.


Air circulation controllers with lights = Flashy!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Poor Manda


Why me?! :lol2: I've not got Deets on FB, don't know what his real name is!


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Air circulation controllers with lights = Flashy!


As in the PC fan controller? I'm only using it as I need to run 4 fans off a single 'plug', i'm already up to 9 plugs and I only have a 10 socket extension:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Why me?! :lol2: I've not got Deets on FB, don't know what his real name is!


 I've got a few people from here on there.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Why me?! :lol2: I've not got Deets on FB, don't know what his real name is!


His name is Robert Paulson.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I use USB mini-fans (Ripped out from plastic laptop coolers) from the pound shop plugged into a usb hub. Can either plug it in the pc if its on or wack it in the wall with a usb socket doodad.

Well, after the death of his snake 5 weeks ago, suprise suprise my dad has gone out and bought himself a fishtank !! :lol2:
I knew he would, as soon as he mentioned he might get one, as he used to be a fish-man before he moved to his current house... Only a little 2ft tank this time tho...FOR NOW!!!! lol Got a decent deal too £70 for the whole kit, would've cost me £73 from the wholesaler! 
BUT suprise suprise the shops idea of cycling the filter was to fill the tank with water and leave it a week !!!!! I've enlightened him in the art of fishless cycling, expecially as he wants neons, but I doubt he'll do it...he's too impatient to mess about with chemicals and tests every day :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I use USB mini-fans (Ripped out from plastic laptop coolers) from the pound shop plugged into a usb hub. Can either plug it in the pc if its on or wack it in the wall with a usb socket doodad.
> 
> Well, after the death of his snake 5 weeks ago, suprise suprise my dad has gone out and bought himself a fishtank !! :lol2:
> I knew he would, as soon as he mentioned he might get one, as he used to be a fish-man before he moved to his current house... Only a little 2ft tank this time tho...FOR NOW!!!! lol Got a decent deal too £70 for the whole kit, would've cost me £73 from the wholesaler!
> BUT suprise suprise the shops idea of cycling the filter was to fill the tank with water and leave it a week !!!!! I've enlightened him in the art of fishless cycling, expecially as he wants neons, but I doubt he'll do it...he's too impatient to mess about with chemicals and tests every day :lol2:


R.I.P. neons!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> His name is Robert Paulson.


I daren't even search for that name. I know his name's Anthony!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Only place I am using PC fans is in my PCs... lol Air ciculation has been fine without for me luckily.

I do like gadgets though, especially touch screen ones that do stuff. lol

Ooh I tell a lie, there's a 120mm fan in my leo viv. I didn't put it in there though, it came like that. Really helps with a good gradient though. 

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I daren't even search for that name. I know his name's Anthony!


You suck with film references.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> R.I.P. neons!


Yup 

I've offered him some gunkwater from my filter to give his a boost so we'll wait and see.


----------



## RhianB87

a frog question but not really worth a whole thread about it :whistling2:

I went to my local garden centre and they have two horned frogs on moss but also in about 1-2 cms of water... I am sure horned frogs arent meant to that damp?


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> a frog question but not really worth a whole thread about it :whistling2:
> 
> I went to my local garden centre and they have two horned frogs on moss but also in about 1-2 cms of water... I am sure horned frogs arent meant to that damp?


Probably due to automatic thinking Frogs live in water :gasp:
Alot of those chinese youtube vids show them sloshing about ontop of that foam which quite often has a layer of water ontop.
(Not that much on youtube is worthy of using as a good example on how to house species, apart from my vids of course :Na_Na_Na_Na
Maybe they're trying to breed em :lol2:
STILL waiting for one of my local garden centres to get anything live in. They've got the tanks 'set-up' for corns, beardies & leos, and have been selling the who exo-terra catalogue for months, but no sign of the livestock :bash:


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I daren't even search for that name. I know his name's Anthony!


:lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Only place I am using PC fans is in my PCs... lol Air ciculation has been fine without for me luckily.
> 
> I do like gadgets though, especially touch screen ones that do stuff. lol
> 
> Ooh I tell a lie, there's a 120mm fan in my leo viv. I didn't put it in there though, it came like that. Really helps with a good gradient though.
> 
> Ade


I never said it was essential - just beneficial


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> You suck with film references.


Yup. What film's it from? Unless it's something obvious like 'My name's Buck, and I'm here to f***' then I'm not gonna get it.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Yup. What film's it from? Unless it's something obvious like 'My name's Buck, and I'm here to f***' then I'm not gonna get it.


Fight Club.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fight Club.


Oh, well then in that case I do suck, because I've seen that film lots.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> a frog question but not really worth a whole thread about it :whistling2:
> 
> I went to my local garden centre and they have two horned frogs on moss but also in about 1-2 cms of water... I am sure horned frogs arent meant to that damp?


 It's an American way to keep them- they sometimes even put tanks on a gradiant so one end is under water, with the 'land' being the raised side of the tank. The theory is that it's a more 'hygienic' way to keep them- but since they mess in the water more or less constantly, it actually needs cleaning out daily. Fail.


----------



## manda88

I went to some crappy shop in Wales a while ago that had a horned frog submerged about 30% gravel 70% water, I wanted to buy it because it was labelled as an ornate but it turned out to be a cranwelli, I think I've told this story before but meh!

Look what I'm picking up on Sunday! :flrt:










Matt gave in and let me have it because I'm 'allowing' him to have a big ass tank off Morgan. I say 'allowing' because he doesn't really need my permission, it's just that I used him getting that as an excuse to let me have the crestie.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

It's not big, you could probably buy the other 2 off me, I know you have the space.....


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> It's not big, you could probably buy the other 2 off me, I know you have the space.....


Only if you do a buy one get two free deal. How about we swap them for Jason.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Only if you do a buy one get two free deal. How about we swap them for Jason.


I can't have Jason because of the dogs


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I can't have Jason because of the dogs


Ahh I see, fair enough then. And we can only have one of your vivs


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Ahh I see, fair enough then. And we can only have one of your vivs


Or two.


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Or two.


No because I want space for more whites. Matt has said I'm allowed to have a 90x45x90 if we sell the milk frogs....I feel sad whenever I look at them cos I just get reminded of Felix.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> No because I want space for more whites. Matt has said I'm allowed to have a 90x45x90 if we sell the milk frogs....I feel sad whenever I look at them cos I just get reminded of Felix.


White's instead of darts? How could you!?


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> White's instead of darts? How could you!?


Because whites RULE! I want more baby ones :flrt:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> Because whites RULE! I want more baby ones :flrt:


Make them do sex!


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Make them do sex!


I'm not clever enough to do things like that, I would like for them to have babies one day though, Buddy and Oliver would make pretty ones, Archie would just make ones that would eat people. It's impossible to find shops that have whites in though round here, I'll probably have to get somewhere to get me some in.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

manda88 said:


> I'm not clever enough to do things like that, I would like for them to have babies one day though, Buddy and Oliver would make pretty ones, Archie would just make ones that would eat people. It's impossible to find shops that have whites in though round here, I'll probably have to get somewhere to get me some in.


I'm sure they'll come in somewhere at some point.

Does anyone know where Richie is?


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> I went to some crappy shop in Wales a while ago that had a horned frog submerged about 30% gravel 70% water, I wanted to buy it because it was labelled as an ornate but it turned out to be a cranwelli, I think I've told this story before but meh!
> 
> Look what I'm picking up on Sunday! :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> Matt gave in and let me have it because I'm 'allowing' him to have a big ass tank off Morgan. I say 'allowing' because he doesn't really need my permission, it's just that I used him getting that as an excuse to let me have the crestie.


 
I has one of those!!!











Why are you getting a third :whistling2:

I need Eve and Ava to become big enough to go into big vivs so there will be space on top of the stack for a exo for white :whistling2:
I wonder if you can buy growth hormones as Ava is taken her bloody time to grow! :hmm:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm sure they'll come in somewhere at some point.
> 
> Does anyone know where Richie is?


Only thing is that there's only one shop I'm willing to buy them from that's within close proximity to where I live, and they never have them in! I'm sure they'd be able to find me some though. If not then there's always TC Reptiles or somewhere a little further afield.
He's been around, I've seen him make a few posts within the last week on various threads.



FallenAngel said:


> I has one of those!!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Why are you getting a third :whistling2:
> 
> I need Eve and Ava to become big enough to go into big vivs so there will be space on top of the stack for a exo for white :whistling2:
> I wonder if you can buy growth hormones as Ava is taken her bloody time to grow! :hmm:


Because it's a pinstripe and I've wanted a pinstripe for ages :flrt:
How big is Ava/how much does she weigh? What's she eating? My corns grow fairly slowly til they hit about 40g and then they grow like weeds, well most of them do anyway, Simba is barely 100g and he's about a year old now, but Kimiko the granite is almost 300g and she's 18 months old!


----------



## fardilis

Morgan Freeman said:


> Does anyone know where Richie is?


newport i think:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
yer i talked to him yesterday but he's quite busy at the minute.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Because it's a pinstripe and I've wanted a pinstripe for ages :flrt:
> How big is Ava/how much does she weigh? What's she eating? My corns grow fairly slowly til they hit about 40g and then they grow like weeds, well most of them do anyway, Simba is barely 100g and he's about a year old now, but Kimiko the granite is almost 300g and she's 18 months old!


Haha fair enough, I guess thats a good reason to get one :lol2:

Ava is now 89g. She is on large crawler mice now plus Embers dinner if she decides not to eat. But saying that Ava has was 22g when I found her in May so she isnt doing to badly
Ember on the other hand just isnt gaining at all and its driving me mad. She has varied between 28g and 26g over the last 3 months! It doesnt help she is a bad eater as well!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> Haha fair enough, I guess thats a good reason to get one :lol2:
> 
> Ava is now 89g. She is on large crawler mice now plus Embers dinner if she decides not to eat. But saying that Ava has was 22g when I found her in May so she isnt doing to badly
> Ember on the other hand just isnt gaining at all and its driving me mad. She has varied between 28g and 26g over the last 3 months! It doesnt help she is a bad eater as well!


Simba is about that size too and probably gains between 5-10g a month, and he eats without fail once a week, a small mouse. Try Ava with a small mouse and see how she gets on 
Is Ember the hybrid? Does she still only eat for your brother? If she's hardly eating then it's good that she's not losing weight, staying the same weight is better than losing it, she sounds like a pain in the arse! I can't really help with the feeding issues cos I've never had to deal with it myself :lol2: Well, not to the point where it feeds sometimes and others not, I've only dealt with ones that were newly hatched and hadn't eaten anything for weeks after they hatched, highly frustrating but got there in the end with most, the only one that I could never get going is still having to be assist fed with his new owner, so I think if I'd not given him away he would have probably died by now, I'm nowhere near experienced enough to assist or force feed.


----------



## REDDEV1L

One of my local rep shops posted this (and called on everyone who sees a full set-up being sold without a thermostat to report them to the council)

---

Maddie and D-Bo are 104g and 108g respectively and are both about 16-17 months.
We hardly see em now they're in their big vivs tho


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> image
> 
> One of my local rep shops posted this (and called on everyone who sees a full set-up being sold without a thermostat to report them to the council)
> 
> ---
> 
> Maddie and D-Bo are 104g and 108g respectively and are both about 16-17 months.
> We hardly see em now they're in their big vivs tho


This is also a prime example of poor use of grammar :whip::lol2:
That's a good pic to post though, it really does show the damage that can be done, if it can burn clean through plastic then it sure as hell can cook an animal.
They're getting big now!  I want to see updated pics, Mr. My new caramel corn doesn't ever come out either, he's very secretive, if I walk into the room and he's out, he'll suddenly dive undercover so I don't see him :lol2: the majority of the rest of them are always out and about, Diego the ghost especially, as soon as I open his tub he's straight out to see me :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> This is also a prime example of poor use of grammar :whip::lol2:
> That's a good pic to post though, it really does show the damage that can be done, if it can burn clean through plastic then it sure as hell can cook an animal.
> They're getting big now!  I want to see updated pics, Mr. My new caramel corn doesn't ever come out either, he's very secretive, if I walk into the room and he's out, he'll suddenly dive undercover so I don't see him :lol2: the majority of the rest of them are always out and about, Diego the ghost especially, as soon as I open his tub he's straight out to see me :flrt:


That picture is mad! I cant believe a heat mat could do that!!


Ooo Ember (yes the hybrid :Na_Na_Na_Na has hit 29g!! Thats her heaviest yet!
Na she eats for me as well now but you still have to cook the pinkies before she eats them! But at least she seems to be eating fairly often now. Only refuses every third feed if that!

Diesel always comes to say hello to me, Ava sometimes does but she is turning into a stroppy cow though!


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> That picture is mad! I cant believe a heat mat could do that!!
> 
> 
> Ooo Ember (yes the hybrid :Na_Na_Na_Na has hit 29g!! Thats her heaviest yet!
> Na she eats for me as well now but you still have to cook the pinkies before she eats them! But at least she seems to be eating fairly often now. Only refuses every third feed if that!
> 
> Diesel always comes to say hello to me, Ava sometimes does but she is turning into a stroppy cow though!


Grab yourself some fuzzies and see if she'll take small ones, I've got some at home that are only just slightly bigger than large pinks, see how she goes on one of those  most of my corn hatchies are on fuzzies now, the only 3 that aren't are all less than 20g.


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Grab yourself some fuzzies and see if she'll take small ones, I've got some at home that are only just slightly bigger than large pinks, see how she goes on one of those  most of my corn hatchies are on fuzzies now, the only 3 that aren't are all less than 20g.


I think they might be fuzzies. I hate buying more frozen food because I can never quite compare sizes in the shop so I always end up with ones that are to small. I am just going to get a big selection next time to have a variety of sizes. Ava and deisel will eat anything you chuck in with them :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> I think they might be fuzzies. I hate buying more frozen food because I can never quite compare sizes in the shop so I always end up with ones that are to small. I am just going to get a big selection next time to have a variety of sizes. Ava and deisel will eat anything you chuck in with them :whistling2:


Some keepers feed like that anyway, ie au natural.
Two small this feed,one large next feed kinda deal, but not consistant, attempting to mimick the kind of prey a wild animal would have to settle for.

Just noticed a stray hydroleca ball in Sphinx's tank...Wonder how she managed to get that to the surface :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Yeah they get all sorts of sizes. Ava might end up with a feed of several pinkies as I have a fair few left :whistling2:

I have annoyed the FBTs, just cleaned them out and moved stuff around and they arent happy! Their water is alot deeper than it was and a loss less land. O well they will cope.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Updated my pic folders on here....
Realised I didn't have any of the oaks or even the chubbies!!

Most of the pics have been posted on here at some point but they're all together.

I'll try and get some updated pics of the snakes tomorrow (Feeding Day)
Must remember to wear a rubber glove for d-bo tho as he kept squirming and slipping through my hands last week (I have to do everything for him as my bro isn't tall enough to see into the viv nevermind do anything in it :lol2: )

I HAVE to clean out my common toad tank soon...There's a layer of green algae on the front of the glass where the sub is, and the sub is way too wet for em (Shallow waterdish [so bertha doesn't drown if she flips on her back] means even a small bit of cocofibre falls in/on the dish, it sucks all the water out into the sub)


----------



## REDDEV1L

Bro fed and put maddie back without me so I couldn't get a pic of her...she disappeared into the jungle :lol2:

Just feeding Sphinx, the B.regularis.......
Silly cow only went and ate a hydroleca ball !!!! :gasp:
Knew I should've moved it when I first saw it...but didn't think for one min she'd eat the damn thing!! Flicked it out of the way of the cricket but her feeding response took over, silly :censor:
Looks like i'll be keeping a CLOSE eye on her for the next cpla days :bash:
(Checking the tank for other balls so I can tell if she gets rid, one way or another!!)


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bro fed and put maddie back without me so I couldn't get a pic of her...she disappeared into the jungle :lol2:
> 
> Just feeding Sphinx, the B.regularis.......
> Silly cow only went and ate a hydroleca ball !!!! :gasp:
> Knew I should've moved it when I first saw it...but didn't think for one min she'd eat the damn thing!! Flicked it out of the way of the cricket but her feeding response took over, silly :censor:
> Looks like i'll be keeping a CLOSE eye on her for the next cpla days :bash:
> (Checking the tank for other balls so I can tell if she gets rid, one way or another!!)


Aww he looks great! Had you just fed him too or is he just a chunky boy? And good lord I hope Sphinx is ok!! Wouldn't wanna crap that out!


----------



## manda88

3 days with no posts.......disgraceful.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> 3 days with no posts.......disgraceful.
> 
> image


I still haven't got my home connection sorted, and I've actually been doing some _work_ at work :gasp:, or doing courses; benefits changes yesterday and part 2 of mental health first aid tomorrow. Ho, hum...

Seriously interferes with my social life.


----------



## detail3r

I've been mostly doing an 8 day / 85 hour stint of work back to back. :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

The Terribilis have produced their first ever clutch of eggs - stoked:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Actual real life rant.

My silicone hasn't arrived again and they're sending out a new lot. 3RD TIME.

I should have just ordered some from Richie :censor: :censor: :censor: :censor:


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Aww he looks great! Had you just fed him too or is he just a chunky boy? And good lord I hope Sphinx is ok!! Wouldn't wanna crap that out!


He'd just been fed.

As a side note - I'm gonna have to have a good old look in both vivs this weekend...as it would appear than neither of em have pooped since we moved them :gasp:

As for sphinx...no poop there either, or rather, the ball hasn't turned up yet. I've only fed her sparingly since tho...don't want cricket guts causing a backlog...She's fine in herself, as active as usual and still has a good feeding response...which can only be a good sign...just hope she passes it without trouble

Also sphinx related...I dreamt I bought 5 bufo regularis from a shop lastnight :lol2:
It was a huge corner tank, filled with water, with square-marked toads, clawed frogs, some other kind of rana-looking frog and axolotls in it.
They'd bought it or taken it in from someone and were selling the whole kit for £10, but you HAD to seperate all the different species when you got it home....But I just wanted the toads so offered them £7 for the toads if they kept the rest. They ummed and arred for a bit, agreed and started fishing out my toads...I thought there was only a few but the guy counted 5....Was well chuffed but was wondering where the hell I'd put em!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh. Had to keep scoming out of my mental health training to deal with with clients freaking out over the phone- nothing like direct application! :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

EURGH...Things just keep going wrong here ATM

26/11 - 3 froglets died
04/12 - Sphinx eats a hydroleca ball (Which STILL hasn't turned up yet)
05/12 - Key card for the car starts playing silly buggers
06/12 - Sphinx' light canopy starts acting up
08/12 - Winds blow down the back fence
09/12 - Notice one of my ADF's has a bacterial/fungal infection
10/12 - Sphinx' canopy won't work through the timer anymore


So...Does anyone know why the light canopy simply won't come on when its plugged in through a timer switch ??
I've tried 3 different working timers !!!
I'm thinking possibly the starter, but why would it work when plugged directly in ?!?!

Also...opinions on Thermocontrol II ???
Need to get some stats so I can hook-up the heat mats now its getting bloody cold, and thermocontrol II aren't that much dearer than a bog-standard on/off stat, but have the added bonus of an alarm, plus a built in timer, plus a nice temp display etc


----------



## detail3r

REDDEV1L said:


> Also .... Opinions on Thermocontrol II???
> 
> Need to get some stats so I can hook-up the heat mats now its getting bloody cold, and thermocontrol II aren't that much dearer than a bog-standard on/off stat, but have the added bonus of an alarm, plus a built in timer, plus a nice temp display etc


 I used to swear by them, I have had 6 so far (the pro version), with the Terribilis and geckos running the them, but 3 have died on me within 3 years - and remember they ARE simple on of stats (not dimmer / pulse prop etc), so not ideal for filament based lights.

I've gone back to Habistat stats as i've never had one fail on me. Also got a MicroClimate one too but the alarm annoyed the hell out of me, so that's in the draw:lol2:


----------



## fardilis

just got my new big viv from richie, got to plant it up now:mf_dribblethe fun part).
also got a frog while i was there.



pics to come.


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> just got my new big viv from richie, got to plant it up now:mf_dribblethe fun part).
> also got a frog while i was there.
> 
> 
> 
> pics to come.


WHAT frog????:mf_dribble:


----------



## detail3r

I'm very much tempted by the 'Black Jeans' Pumilio he currently has. Saying that I also love Isla Colons..... and Nominate Imitators.... *dammit*


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> WHAT frog????:mf_dribble:


p.adspersus, i now have a pair.

also the viv is 100/50/50cm with a pool and sloping flase bottem.


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> p.adspersus, i now have a pair.
> 
> also the viv is 100/50/50cm with a pool and sloping flase bottem.


What's going in it?


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> What's going in it?


pyxicephalus adspersus.

also before i get asked. i will put up pics when it's fully planted.


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> pyxicephalus adspersus.
> 
> also before i get asked. i will put up pics when it's fully planted.


I wasn't going to ask.


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> I wasn't going to ask.


i wasn't directing hat to you. but i knew someone would want pics.


----------



## fardilis

Just spent all day going around shops to find the right pebbles i wanted (for a tank). Couldn't find any so had to buy a massive bog of 'ok' pebbles.

Got home then remembered i'd had 3 tonnes of the exact one i wanted in my front garden:bash:.



still, looks nice in the tank.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wilkos do some nice cheap polished ones- I've used those in a few tanks.


----------



## manda88

I'm so cold  stupid people at work keep opening windows and doors to 'let fresh air in', it's flippin' freezing in here now!! I'm sat here at my desk with my nice new fleeced jacket and a pair of snuggly warm gloves. And I'm hungry.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> I'm so cold  stupid people at work keep opening windows and doors to 'let fresh air in', it's flippin' freezing in here now!! I'm sat here at my desk with my nice new fleeced jacket and a pair of snuggly warm gloves. And I'm hungry.


 I'm starving. Didn't have time to make sandwiches this morning and I'm flat el broko till Wednesday night/Thursday morning.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm starving. Didn't have time to make sandwiches this morning and I'm flat el broko till Wednesday night/Thursday morning.


I can post you a packet of cheese and onion crisps if you like  And same, doesn't help that our damn electricity bill is £70 this month thanks to stupid British Gas screwing up our meter readings, we send them our readings every month but they still change numbers around or just make something else up entirely. It's usually about £40 so god knows where the extra £30 has sprouted from.
On a plus note, my hands are warm again now


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh, I'm in the middle of an arguement with British Gas (who I use) and EDF (who I don't) at the mo; some numpty gave my address as his own to EDF, so their records and BGs both say the person and account have changed. I've phoned them both oodles of times and asked them to change it all back, but no joy, so it's Stroppy Letter Time. :devil:


----------



## Wolfenrook

How about you ask BG and EDF to show you that they obtained proof of address before allowing a new name on the account at your address? Seems to me that it's entirely their fault really. Or you could just let the other numpty foot your bill. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> How about you ask BG and EDF to show you that they obtained proof of address before allowing a new name on the account at your address? Seems to me that it's entirely their fault really. *Or you could just let the other numpty foot your bill. lol*
> 
> Ade


 Tempting!:diablo:

As to the first bit, I know through work that they tend to just take peoples word for it- but given that I've put RTS on loads of stuff and also phoned them several times, you'd think they'd at least query it!


----------



## detail3r

Struggling to keep the humidity levels up and ANY moisture on the walls of the new vivs - despite misting 5 times a day! 

Bah!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ant, I'll try to grab you on FB chat, as I reckon I know what the problem is.

Stu, yeah they didn't check when we informed EON we'd moved here. I'm just suggesting it so you can wave it in their faces. 

Ade


----------



## colinm

Ron Magpie said:


> Tempting!:diablo:
> 
> As to the first bit, I know through work that they tend to just take peoples word for it- but given that I've put RTS on loads of stuff and also phoned them several times, you'd think they'd at least query it!


Thy dont work like that.I had no electricity bill for about three years.They stated that i had changed suppliers and started billing a neighbour and despite me telling them in writing that I hadn`t changed suppliers they insisted I had.I just put the money aside as I knew that it would catch up with me and in the end they sent a huge bill.I paid it then changed suppliers.These companies are just too big,you can never deal with the same person or probably someone in this country!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'm pissed off. I hate building stuff now. Bah.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Spent AAGGEESS rigging up some LED lighting in my bro's vivs.
Half way through connecting it all up I only went and blew the plug somehow!!! :lol2:
Cheap and quick fix but annoying all the same !!
I hope he doesn't notice the lights as they're an xmas prezzie that i'm not gonna switch on until xmas morning
What's the betting he noticed before the week is out ?!?!

Sidenote- Maddie has nearly caught D-bo in weight now. She's 102g, he's 103g... BUT I found a tail and small piece of fur (regurge) in maddies tank (Along with 4 craps my bro didnt see as they were behind her log) so gonna have to keep a lookout in future.
-----

I feel SOOO sorry for Rallo, the male ADF.
He keeps singing his heart out and wandering allover the tank lookin for Pachy.
I'll give it a week and as long as he's fine, I'll start looking round for an adult female for him....Might not be as easy as it sounds...but there's one shop I have in mind who have LOADS so hopefully have some adults in.
-----

Also...Ron... After reading about the Canes and dog food in that other thread...I decided to try it out on my 3 bufo species.
Not one of them showed much interest 
However, the b.regularis has been sat at the side of the lid with the dogfood in all day, so clearly smells something. The b.bufo weren't interested in the smell but when I made it 'move' they both ate the small pieces I offered.
Canes are too shy to hand feed with it, but i'll leave it in til tomorrow.. it might disappear tonight.
(but I doubt it tbh)
Oh and for anyone else reading... DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm pissed off. I hate building stuff now. Bah.


Does the GG arrive tomorrow?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Does the GG arrive tomorrow?


Should do yeah. My massive drainage tube arrived today. It's massive. I reckon I could cause some serious injury with this thing. Massive.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Should do yeah. My massive drainage tube arrived today. It's massive. I reckon I could cause some serious injury with this thing. Massive.


Is it big? You didn't really clarify in your post.


----------



## detail3r

I swear one of the male terribs is a sly git - two of them are having 'sexy times' underneath one of the coco huts - he's outside calling away and the female in there's getting riled up!


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Is it big? You didn't really clarify in your post.


Nah, it's massive.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Nah, it's massive.


I really hope that others reading these last two posts will backtrack and read the reason for them, rather than forming conclusions in their minds.:lol2:

Also - Just checked, the one pair have produced 30+ eggs:gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

My job centre appointment went surprisingly well.

I hate that place though. 5 security guards? Really?


----------



## fardilis

Morgan Freeman said:


> My job centre appointment went surprisingly well.
> 
> I hate that place though. 5 security guards? Really?


Incase people try to steal their jobs?


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> Incase people try to steal their jobs?


I hope that was meant with a bucket load of sarcasm....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

fardilis said:


> Incase people try to steal their jobs?


They took my coffee off me, I'm hurting man.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Spent AAGGEESS rigging up some LED lighting in my bro's vivs.
> Half way through connecting it all up I only went and blew the plug somehow!!! :lol2:
> Cheap and quick fix but annoying all the same !!
> I hope he doesn't notice the lights as they're an xmas prezzie that i'm not gonna switch on until xmas morning
> What's the betting he noticed before the week is out ?!?!
> 
> Sidenote- Maddie has nearly caught D-bo in weight now. She's 102g, he's 103g... BUT I found a tail and small piece of fur (regurge) in maddies tank (Along with 4 craps my bro didnt see as they were behind her log) so gonna have to keep a lookout in future.
> -----
> 
> I feel SOOO sorry for Rallo, the male ADF.
> He keeps singing his heart out and wandering allover the tank lookin for Pachy.
> I'll give it a week and as long as he's fine, I'll start looking round for an adult female for him....Might not be as easy as it sounds...but there's one shop I have in mind who have LOADS so hopefully have some adults in.
> -----
> 
> *Also...Ron... After reading about the Canes and dog food in that other thread...I decided to try it out on my 3 bufo species.
> Not one of them showed much interest
> However, the b.regularis has been sat at the side of the lid with the dogfood in all day, so clearly smells something. The b.bufo weren't interested in the smell but when I made it 'move' they both ate the small pieces I offered.
> Canes are too shy to hand feed with it, but i'll leave it in til tomorrow.. it might disappear tonight.
> (but I doubt it tbh)
> *Oh and for anyone else reading... DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME :lol2:


As I said, I've only witnessed it with canes, although I may try it with the Asians.

Had a good work do on Thursday, was a bit under-impressed with the Secret Santa prezzy though- I went a bit over budget and bought my colleague an ethnic-stylee scarf- which she loved- and I got a 'novelty' willy warmer.:devil: To add insult to injury, it was *way* too small, as well!


----------



## fardilis

What make's them eating Dogfood so special?
Cane toads will eat anything whether it's made for them or not.


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> What make's them eating Dogfood so special?
> Cane toads will eat anything whether it's made for them or not.


Most toads will only go for moving prey. Canes are supposed to go for fruit, as well, but I've never seen that.

'Phoned a local 'reptile' shop today to find out if they could get hold of any FBTs (want a couple more for myself, and a pair as an Xmas prezzie for the boyf). The guy told me that his supplier was waiting on a shipment from Guyana! :lol2::lol2:

Think I'll buy elsewhere...


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> Most toads will only go for moving prey. Canes are supposed to go for fruit, as well, but I've never seen that.
> 
> 'Phoned a local 'reptile' shop today to find out if they could get hold of any FBTs (want a couple more for my self, and a pair as an Xmas prezzie for the boyf). The guy told me that his supplier was waiting on a shipment from Guyana! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> Think I'll buy elsewhere...


There could be a large FBT breeder in guyana supplying high quality amphibians to the rest of the globe.


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> There could be a large FBT breeder in guyana supplying high quality amphibians to the rest of the globe.


There _could_ be...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

20 days till I pick up my kitties!!!!!

ARGHH I cant wait! A bit nervous as they will be house cats and never had house cats before and I hope they dont attack the dog, or any of the critters in my room as thats where they will be for most of the time if no-one is in but I am sure It will be fine!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> 20 days till I pick up my kitties!!!!!
> 
> ARGHH I cant wait! A bit nervous as they will be house cats and never had house cats before and I hope they dont attack the dog, or any of the critters in my room as thats where they will be for most of the time if no-one is in but I am sure It will be fine!!


Our cats (in both households) mostly ignore the other animals, including birds, reptiles and amphibians in the house- they seem to regard them as part of the household. Tiggy-bin-Laden is a major threat to the ecology *outside* the house, though- he once jammed a full-grown rabbit in the cat flap!


----------



## Wolfenrook

The most our cats have ever done is one brought a live mouse in. She sure did sulk when we took it off her and releaseed it outside.

Our dog is a different matter, she's a JRT Staffie cross, so her instincts are if you are small and fast moving, your dead. She originally live with some friends, got into their rabbits and ripped one too pieces. Then there was the fledgling blackbird down the bottom of our garden, she was on it becoe I could move even. She ignores the tanks though, not so much if she gets into my oldest's room, at which point she spends ages trying to get at her gerbils.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> The most our cats have ever done is one brought a live mouse in. She sure did sulk when we took it off her and releaseed it outside.
> 
> Our dog is a different matter, she's a JRT Staffie cross, so her instincts are if you are small and fast moving, your dead. She originally live with some friends, got into their rabbits and ripped one too pieces. Then there was the fledgling blackbird down the bottom of our garden, she was on it becoe I could move even. She ignores the tanks though, not so much if she gets into my oldest's room, at which point she spends ages trying to get at her gerbils.
> 
> Ade


Our staffs rip my feet to pieces.


----------



## RhianB87

I think I am just used to my old cat that would attack anything in his younger days rats, pigeons, squirrels, frogs you name it, he brought it in. He even took on a fox and scared it off!

I think they will be fine but they are only babies at 5 months. I am so excited to have young cats as my old fellow was nearly 21 when he passed away.

But I do need names for them!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I think I am just used to my old cat that would attack anything in his younger days rats, pigeons, squirrels, frogs you name it, he brought it in. He even took on a fox and scared it off!
> 
> I think they will be fine but they are only babies at 5 months. I am so excited to have young cats as my old fellow was nearly 21 when he passed away.
> 
> *But I do need names for them!!*


Gadget and Fidgit.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Gadget and Fidgit.


My wife uses the nickname Gadget. :lol2:

Would make for some confusing posts for me, saying what Gadget has been up to... :lol2::lol2:

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

I tend to go for more people names :whistling2: i.e Ben, Boris, Tyler, Marcus, Stan, Eve :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I tend to go for more people names :whistling2: i.e Ben, Boris, Tyler, Marcus, Stan, Eve :lol2:


*NOT* Boris!!! The man is a bufoon.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> *NOT* Boris!!! The man is a bufoon.


When I was still in nappies, my mum bought some kind of F*d up game which had a jumping spider in it...Similar to...










I was petrified of the thing...and she called it Boris.
No idea why (Possibly from The Who song - Boris the spider)


Before my bro was sexed/named, We called him Baby Boris 
(Was either that or BLOB...:lol2
----
Sphinx STILL hasn't passed the hydroleca ball, however about 4 days after eating it she did pass a round lump, but it disintegrated when moved with my prodding paintbrush so I wonder whether her stomach acid partially broke it down??
----
Named my oak toads the other week, Peek & Boo... solely because I never see them!!!!! (I did want the group to be called stuff to do with oak trees, Acorn, Leaf, Bark & Root were my initial names but the rellies laughed )
----
Seems my male ADF is gonna be alright.....so begins the hunt for an old enough fem!! (Might wait til after xmas now tho)
----
and Finally... I've asked for an 'IOU One FBT' from my bro for xmas :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm a bit erratic with names. The cat is called Mischa, the parrots are Rilla and Lexi, the cockatiels are Sasha and Biff, the corn snake is Blue, the plated lizard is Fido (he used to have a dog bowl for water), the turtles are Emily, Gladys and Titch, the dwarf African bullfrog is The Fat Bastard, the cane toad is Gostoso (it means 'tasty' :lol2, but the treefrogs, the Asian toads, the clawed frogs and the burrowing frogs don't have names- or if they do, they are froggy names that I don't know...


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> *NOT* Boris!!! The man is a bufoon.


It's the horned frog that's called Boris. He is a special one 

I think once they are home, names might come to me


----------



## manda88

Dizzee and Rascal. No I'm not a fan of his but those names are cute


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Dizzee and Rascal. No I'm not a fan of his but those names are cute


They are cute names but I dont want people thinking I like his music 
:lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> They are cute names but I dont want people thinking I like his music
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> image


Haha understandable, and they're both gorgeous, the one on the right is like my perfect cat, I love those colours! We used to look after a pair of cats that look exactly the same Andre they were called Tom and Millie. Millie only has 3 legs and Tom looked like a huge fluffy tiger :flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Haha understandable, and they're both gorgeous, the one on the right is like my perfect cat, I love those colours! We used to look after a pair of cats that look exactly the same Andre they were called Tom and Millie. Millie only has 3 legs and Tom looked like a huge fluffy tiger :flrt:


I was thinking of calling her Millie! The right one is the little girl. My friend has a similar one but just less white still for sale :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay, just got another bag of leca from my local (to work) 'hydroponics community' shop. I can start on the burrowing frog tank, now. :2thumb:

I have to say, the poor guy behind the counter seriously needed something to calm him down- he was getting very stressed 'cos the shop was busy and nothing was working properly... :lol2:


----------



## manda88

FallenAngel said:


> I was thinking of calling her Millie! The right one is the little girl. My friend has a similar one but just less white still for sale :whistling2:


Dooo iiiit! Also I have no idea why my last post said Andre instead of and, stupid phone.


----------



## fardilis

The last 11 adds in the classifieds have all been for PDF's! Where have the proper frogs gone?


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> The last 11 adds in the classifieds have all been for PDF's! Where have the proper frogs gone?


Pffft behave!


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> The last 11 adds in the classifieds have all been for PDF's! Where have the *proper* frogs gone?


YEAH! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> YEAH! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> :whip:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Some people are bloody idiots!

This is honestly what I heard at a garden centre today.

"theres the worlds fattest snake"
"I've seen the worlds fattest snake"
"annalise look at the worlds fattest snake!
"theres the worlds fattest snake"
"come look at the worlds fattest snake"
"annalise look at it!"
(all by the same child of about 13!)

I started to wonder what it could be as the biggest they have a royals.

Turns out the :censor: idiot is pointing at a horned frog! :whip:


----------



## kroot

I used to get that all day when working at a garden center. It maintained my opinion of a huge swath of the population :blowup:


----------



## detail3r

Up at 4am to be at work for 5am tomorrow. Oh the joys of retail at christmas *le sigh*


----------



## Wolfenrook

FallenAngel said:


> Some people are bloody idiots!
> 
> This is honestly what I heard at a garden centre today.
> 
> "theres the worlds fattest snake"
> "I've seen the worlds fattest snake"
> "annalise look at the worlds fattest snake!
> "theres the worlds fattest snake"
> "come look at the worlds fattest snake"
> "annalise look at it!"
> (all by the same child of about 13!)
> 
> I started to wonder what it could be as the biggest they have a royals.
> 
> Turns out the :censor: idiot is pointing at a horned frog! :whip:


Nothing surprises me with custards these days (love that word. lol). After working in a fish room, and having the same lads come in for an entire week trying to buy 6 pangauius catfish to go in a 36 inch aquarium (they grow to 39 inches each fish....) and try a different member of staff each and every time, despite been told how big they grow etc and replying each time "that's ok, I'll get rid of them when they get too big, I can bring them back right?", nothing surprises me with visitors to garden centers. Often the brassicas are more intelligent. :lol2:

Still, gave me a chuckle.

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

EURGH
I need to do something about these bloody compost gnats
SECOND time this week i've blown my nose only to find a dead compost gnat.
They're always getting into my morning coffee too!!

On an equally not-nice topic, found a regurged mouse in Maddys tank on Tue.
Not sure what the problem is, just gonna have to keep an eye on her. 
The mice are ok thickness, but they're quite long, temps are fine, and she's been in her new tank for over 5 weeks so can't be stress due to the move etc
But finding that regurge tail last week and now a full mouse...seems somethings not quite right


----------



## Wolfenrook

Is it possible your substrate is staying a bit too wet? My dart vivs I tend to find the gnats vanish after a few months.

Ade


----------



## manda88

Don't feed her for two weeks and up your temps a couple of degrees, then give her a smaller than usual mouse and see how she goes 
Finding gnats up your nose sounds delightful!!

So, is everyone looking forward to Christmas? For some reason this year I feel really Christmassy, usually I'm just excited for presents but this year I'm like WOOOOOO :lol2: Anyone expecting any presents in particular?


----------



## Wolfenrook

manda88 said:


> Don't feed her for two weeks and up your temps a couple of degrees, then give her a smaller than usual mouse and see how she goes
> Finding gnats up your nose sounds delightful!!
> 
> So, is everyone looking forward to Christmas? For some reason this year I feel really Christmassy, usually I'm just excited for presents but this year I'm like WOOOOOO :lol2: Anyone expecting any presents in particular?


I'm not expecting any at all. Flat broke from sorting the kids and my wife out. :lol2: They're getting smaller stuff next year, getting a bit fed up of buying them mega expensive stuff year after year, only for them to (especially in the case of our teenager) open it and go "yeah ok, thanks, whatever". :lol2:

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

The gnats are coming from my hissing roaches tank...it's one of those cheap fishtanks with a plastic lid, so it's my own fault for not adding some ventilation I suppose :Na_Na_Na_Na:

One things for sure, it has PLENTY springtails as the roaches make plenty, ahem, frass.


We'd already fed maddy when we noticed the regurge, although she was a bit hesitant to eat, she did eat and from a quick look around I can't see anything in her viv.
We're gonna buy a smaller one anyway, because we've only got one mouse left so need to go anyway.
I need to check what temp the thermo cuts off at, it used to go to 32'c in the little tank, but the temps might well need adjusted now...never thought of that :whip:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> The gnats are coming from my hissing roaches tank...it's one of those cheap fishtanks with a plastic lid, so it's my own fault for not adding some ventilation I suppose :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> One things for sure, it has PLENTY springtails as the roaches make plenty, ahem, frass.
> 
> 
> We'd already fed maddy when we noticed the regurge, although she was a bit hesitant to eat, she did eat and from a quick look around I can't see anything in her viv.
> We're gonna buy a smaller one anyway, because we've only got one mouse left so need to go anyway.
> I need to check what temp the thermo cuts off at, it used to go to 32'c in the little tank, but the temps might well need adjusted now...never thought of that :whip:


Don't be surprised if she regurges that one as well if you've already fed her, next time leave it at least 10 days before feeding again as their gut flora needs to settle back down again or something along those lines. And don't handle her for those 10 days either, I'm bossy aren't I!  Just things I've been told in the past when mine have regurged too 

As for Crimbo, me and Matt have been a bit more sensible with spending this year too, we'd gone a bit mad on spending over the past few years so we've finally calmed down!


----------



## RhianB87

Bah bloody humbug is what I think about it all :censor:


----------



## detail3r

I gave my mother the money to buy her own / my fathers / grandfathers christmas presents. I don't even have to wrap them myself. Sorted.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I gave my mother the money to buy her own / my fathers / grandfathers christmas presents. I don't even have to wrap them myself. Sorted.


I did the same, but they give me money, so I was just handing their own money back to them :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I did the same, but they give me money, so I was just handing their own money back to them :lol2:


Win!!

Racked up 60 hours so far this week, one more day to go before THREE WHOLE DAYS OFF!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I bought the boyf a pair of FBTs and some other stuff he doesn't know about yet. When I get a chance, I'll put some pics on my profile of his FBT set-up, and my new burrowing frog tank.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I bought the boyf a pair of FBTs and some other stuff he doesn't know about yet. When I get a chance, I'll put some pics on my profile of his FBT set-up, and my new burrowing frog tank.


I wish my OH would buy me such cool things!

I have ended up with a book on Origami among other things


----------



## detail3r

Actually looking forward to the 27th when i'm back at work.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Actually looking forward to the 27th when i'm back at work.


I am 4 hours in to my 37.5 hour christmas holiday :bash:

I effing hate working in retail!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I am 4 hours in to my 37.5 hour christmas holiday :bash:
> 
> I effing hate working in retail!


Same 

I have to organise the inventory the minute I return to work also. Counting with all the inflated stocking levels is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Same
> 
> I have to organise the inventory the minute I return to work also. Counting with all the inflated stocking levels is going to be a nightmare.


 
I have two weeks off product counts!! But its going to be awful when we start again as I work in PC World all high volume stuff will be a pain because stuff has gotten nicked/sold incorrectly e.t.c.


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> I have two weeks off product counts!! But its going to be awful when we start again as I work in PC World all high volume stuff will be a pain *because stuff has gotten nicked/sold incorrectly e.t.c.*


Exactly. I best get my promotion within the year is all I can say.:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Um, this is probably not the time to mention I have the whole break off...:blush:

But to be fair, it's partly 'cos I never manage to use up my leave in time, so my boss pretty much ordered me to.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Um, this is probably not the time to mention I have the whole break off...:blush:
> 
> But to be fair, it's partly 'cos I never manage to use up my leave in time, so my boss pretty much ordered me to.


Ron.....Shut up.... That is all

:lol2:

All I keep thinking is that on boxing day I am getting £13 an hour to be there. 



detail3r said:


> Exactly. I best get my promotion within the year is all I can say.:lol2:


haha I dont get promotions/pay rises, anything that makes a job worth while doing!


----------



## RhianB87

Merry christmas everyone!!!

hope you all have a great day!​


----------



## TheToad888

Merry christmas amphibians!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hope everybody had a great day!:2thumb:

Dinner *didn't* go horribly wrong, and Bailey's, cava and rose helped it all settle nicely:no1:, plus I got some good loot including some DVDs I wanted, and the boyf enjoyed watching his FBTs and playing with his remote control helicopter .:lol2:

Good times!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Hope everyone had a fabby froggy Christmas


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, Midge, the (hopefully male) b.bufo has only been with us since September 21st 2010, but last night was the FIRST time my brother noticed him !!! HAHAHAHAHA
He went mental when I told him how long i've has him :lol2:
The only reason he noticed was because I'd been cleaning & feeding the crickets and was renewing the froglets water & Midge was on the hunt so had his nose pressed up against the tank which is ontop of the froglet tank!!!

I'm kinda gutted tbh !!! haha


Anyway, how was everyones xmas ??

Mine was standard, boring family meal which took too long to make, although my great great aunt (Who has dimentia) brightened the day up a bit (Told us the more we pulled crackers the more germans would come, she'd been up for 3 days straight, needed to get back to work [she thinks she works at the home and is always complaining she never gets paid!], and would have to do lots of paperwork when she got back and she couldn't lie on it! [presumably about the xmas lunch] )

Oh- I got a frog calendar, dvd on frogs from africa [from poundland as I noticed it!!] and a small frog figure


----------



## manda88

Aww bless your great great aunt, it must be difficult to see family members like that. My nan from my step dad's side has alzheimers or however it's spelt, and she has no idea who anybody is, including her children and her husband who has insisted on still caring for her for the past few years even though he's in his 80s and can barely look after himself, he's finally agreed to let her go to a home though now.

Anyway happy happy! Christmas was good, got some awesome stuff like the new Kindle, a superdry gilet, a couple if hats, a scarf, dressing gown, tonnes of chocolate, and the new Legend of Zelda game on the Wii. Went out last night for my sister's birthday and everyone apart from me was wasted, it just reminded me exactly why I hate drinking! Everyone just made complete idiots of themselves and this morning they all feel like crap, the mind boggles! But whatever makes you happy, I guess


----------



## RhianB87

Morning!

I have to go take me car to my uncle for him to have a look at 
Its got so many issues it might be best to put it to sleep :whistling2:

I just hope that its nothing to expensive even thought I have a funny feeling it will be or if its issues that I can fix over a few months and the car isnt going to explode if I leave them for a while. 

Bloody things :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Manda - I got all that drinking malarky out of my system before I could legally drink... turning up to work as a security guard still sozzled from the night before is not the best practise...but my gran was my boss so it didn't matter :lol2:
As soon as I got my driving license I virtually stopped drinking... and now I only have a drink at midnight on new yr and thats it.



FallenAngel said:


> Bloody things :bash:


Yep, cars are a pain in the ass

Our but-ugly megane has been nothing but trouble, altthough it's only broken down once, it's needed lots of work recently.

and now the keycard is starting to go...telling us it needs a new battery, which is apparently the first sign that the connections to the chip inside are going, and when it goes, the car needs towed to a renault dealer and a new keycard which will be £150 for the card alone 



As for non-frog presents, I got a huge bag of sweets, an infra-red thermometer gun, soldering iron, t-shirts, fleece, fleece-coat, a very realistic resin human skull, and other bits and pieces inc moneyyyyyy which will promptly be spent on some thermostats


----------



## Ron Magpie

We had car troubles Xmas Eve. The boyf was just about to come over and pick me up when he realised a tire was totally flat- had a s:censor:g great nail through it! Brand new wheel, as well. :devil: As I was 15 miles away at the time, I couldn't help him change the wheel so he had to do it on his own- not fun with a dodgy leg. He managed though. Now we have to see if we can get it repaired.


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have to go take me car to my uncle for him to have a look at
> Its got so many issues it might be best to put it to sleep :whistling2:
> 
> I just hope that its nothing to expensive even thought I have a funny feeling it will be or if its issues that I can fix over a few months and the car isnt going to explode if I leave them for a while.
> 
> Bloody things :bash:


Fingers crossed it's ok. What are the problems?

Worked out running costs on the 197 (inc fuel) - Around £340 a month. Bad times.


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> We had car troubles Xmas Eve. The boyf was just about to come over and pick me up when he realised a tire was totally flat- had a s:censor:g great nail through it! Brand new wheel, as well. :devil: As I was 15 miles away at the time, I couldn't help him change the wheel so he had to do it on his own- not fun with a dodgy leg. He managed though. Now we have to see if we can get it repaired.


We had exactly the same thing happen to us a couple of months ago, cost £15 to repair


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> We had exactly the same thing happen to us a couple of months ago, cost £15 to repair


Plus the additional cost of any potential damage caused to the wheel.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Fingers crossed it's ok. What are the problems?
> 
> Worked out running costs on the 197 (inc fuel) - Around £340 a month. Bad times.


 
Well its incontinant and keeps peeing coolant all over the floor :lol2:

on a more depressing note the pump as gone so that all needs replacing, so I am looking at about a £200 bill to get it fixed on Friday. I was hoping I might actually get some pay to keep to get myself some stuff but no! Another month with bugger all money left!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Well its incontinant and keeps peeing coolant all over the floor :lol2:
> 
> on a more depressing note the pump as gone so that all needs replacing, so I am looking at about a £200 bill to get it fixed on Friday. I was hoping I might actually get some pay to keep to get myself some stuff but no! Another month with bugger all money left!


Cars are a money pit from Day One!:devil:


----------



## RhianB87

My friends husband is going to try to fix it for me which might save some cash! Even if he can fit the part which costs £50 I will still give him the £50 for doing it


----------



## Ron Magpie

Happy New year, by the way guys and guyesess!:2thumb:


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> Happy New year, by the way guys and guyesess!:2thumb:



Only 25mins away:no1:.


----------



## fardilis

:notworthy:!!!The first amphibian post in 2012!!! :notworthy:


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> :notworthy:!!!The first amphibian post in 2012!!! :notworthy:


Same shit, different date.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Same shit, different date.


Heh- Ade is defo right! :devil:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Heh- Ade is defo right! :devil:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


I re-iterate, I am THE definition of optimism!

After a chat with Ade last night, i'm now convinced that the 4 Vanzos i've got are all males, so I need to located a female and sell on 1 or 2 males.

On another note, got 2 clutches of about 15 eggs from the tanks today, fingers crossed they've got it right at last.


----------



## RhianB87

Wooo!! My friends hubby is going to fix my car! I only need to buy the parts and he will fit it for free! But I think I will still give him some money for it :2thumb:


----------



## colinm

What happened to Morgan?


----------



## obicat

Does anyone know yet?


----------



## RhianB87

I really really dont understand some people!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ing-dogs-doberman-breeders-3.html#post9475079

Why would you want to get a docked and cropped dobe apart from to look hard?!?! 

I dont think he can understand why people are moaning about it!


----------



## colinm

The docking I can understand but not the ear cropping.My Boxer has a full tail and it looks stupid,sort of curled like a pig.The previous one had a docked tail.I dont know whether it is cruel but you have to obey the law.its just my personal preference.


----------



## RhianB87

colinm said:


> The docking I can understand but not the ear cropping.My Boxer has a full tail and it looks stupid,sort of curled like a pig.The previous one had a docked tail.I dont know whether it is cruel but you have to obey the law.its just my personal preference.


It is cruel, There is not only the side when they actually cut it off, because a lot of backyard breeders literally do just cut them off, but tails are one of dogs main ways of communication and its how they show their behaviour towards other dogs and animals. 

I dont understand how people can say an animal looks stupid with a tail its meant to have!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Lili's tail looks weird to us, but thats only because the last dog we had was docked so we're not used to seing a tail and all the motions she does with it :lol2:

Phib related...Well the canes managed to wreck their bark the other day so had to go out and buy another hide, but as I stupidly put the immovable heatmat on the SIDE, I decided to put the new bigger hide on the hot side as the wood conducts heat much better than the sandstone rock I put in there...
(Gonna rain chamber em in the spring, so don't want to add another heatmat!)

Anyway... before and after pic 









(Also...Notice the difference between UV bulb (top) and normal bulb (bottom)

Also took some measurement pics of the fem, Poseidon (Yeah, shut up, Poseidon was MALE I know!!!) and put em in my cane thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...90482-some-fresh-pics-my-fem.html#post9476416


----------



## colinm

FallenAngel said:


> It is cruel, There is not only the side when they actually cut it off, because a lot of backyard breeders literally do just cut them off, but tails are one of dogs main ways of communication and its how they show their behaviour towards other dogs and animals.
> 
> I dont understand how people can say an animal looks stupid with a tail its meant to have!


iIts no more cruel than having dew claws removed.Boxers have been bred for generations and have their tales docked.If people did not like Boxers with tails why do they breed bobtail Boxers?
I understand the communication aspect which is fine.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ok...probably not the best place to ask BUT,,,

Went and bought two more ADF today (Tried to get 2 fems but think I got one of each :bash: ) However they're not fully mature I don't think so time will tell. 










Anyway, I told her what I wanted, she reluctantly got up, grabbed a fish bag, then proceeded to fill it from a tap... Then grabbed the two frogs I asked for with a net and plopped them in the bag.

I was always under the impression they mixed about 50% tank water with it, so the temp/ph didn't shock the fish etc. 
I came straight back home and after a quick visual check, put them straight in the tank...Didn't see the point in all the mixing water or floating to get the temps right etc as they'd probably just been shocked to **** anyway

I hope there's 2 fems, so one can rest (He's a randy bugger!! lol), but if there's 1m 1f i'm gonna have to keep an eye on the fem incase they harass her too much.:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Amazing- maybe she didn't think it mattered for frogs :devil:


----------



## detail3r

2 of the male Vanzos are reserved already - that was quick! Going to an owner with PDF experience already so i'm happy


----------



## REDDEV1L

30 hrs after they met for the first time and already they're getting jiggy.










Of course, this may not necessarily mean the one on the bottom is a female, or is of breeding age, but I may well know by tomorrow morning :lol2:

Also, look what I picked up today for a grand total of £4 !!
Bought 2 from Poundland, but they went through at 50p, so I went back and bought s'more.
Might incorporate em in something I do at some point lol


----------



## fardilis

*Not really worth a new thread.*

Does anyone know where I can get cheap egg-crate from?


----------



## Wolfenrook

fardilis said:


> Does anyone know where I can get cheap egg-crate from?


ebay, only it's pond filter grid and works better.

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> ebay, only it's pond filter grid and works better.
> 
> Ade


Cheers, how easy is it to cut? Would you have to use a soldering iron or what?


----------



## detail3r

I use sharp heavy duty wire cutters. A hacksaw blade would also suffice.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I use a PVC saw, it's not as fragile as actual eggcrate and cuts easily.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Bye bye Vanzos


----------



## RhianB87

Can people do me a hugeeeee favour

If you have facebook can you like this photo!

Welcome to Facebook

I have no idea what I win but I want to take down the fluffies! :lol2:


----------



## TheToad888

Hey... Does anyone watch/watched the league of gentlemen? Who remembers the Toad Man?


----------



## Wolfenrook

TheToad888 said:


> Hey... Does anyone watch/watched the league of gentlemen? Who remembers the Toad Man?


More of a fan of the comedy stylings of Bill Bailey myself. Figures eh? :lol2:

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> More of a fan of the comedy stylings of Bill Bailey myself. Figures eh? :lol2:
> 
> Ade


Ade.... Just pulled the wood outta the old vanzo viv - pulled the entire coco fibre background off at the same time. FML.


----------



## REDDEV1L

What's so great about Peurto Rican Crested Toads ??
From Wikipedia it says they were/are critically endangered but recent bad storms have brought their true numbers to light...
However... I was browsing through t-shirts on Idakoos, and whereas before xmas there weren't any/many references to them, there's LOADS of t-shirt slogans "Peurto Rican Crested Toad Tamer" & "I prefer a Peurto Rican Crested Toad To a Wife" being two examples :lol2:

The one I might get is...








or maybe


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Ade.... Just pulled the wood outta the old vanzo viv - pulled the entire coco fibre background off at the same time. FML.


Gorilla glue involved by any chance?

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Gorilla glue involved by any chance?
> 
> Ade


Yep, came off in one whole sheet. Might strip it back to a bare viv and start again.


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Can people do me a hugeeeee favour
> 
> If you have facebook can you like this photo!
> 
> Welcome to Facebook
> 
> I have no idea what I win but I want to take down the fluffies! :lol2:


 Done it.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Done it.


Thank you, I am currently in the lead by about 10 :no1:

Dont know if I will win anything but o well, its power to the reptiles :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

Has anyone seen this program?
After Life: The Strange Science of Decay [BBC, full] - YouTube
Anyone who hasn't I would recomend it.
It's got a very interesting bit on slime mould, I've never really appreciated it before but now I find it very interesting.

P.S go to 1:03:45 to go strait to the slime mould.


----------



## detail3r

Ade, I dried and re-used the dark xaxim from the old vert - just one side left to cover, so I think i'm gonna try your favourite material - Epiweb :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Ade, I dried and re-used the dark xaxim from the old vert - just one side left to cover, so I think i'm gonna try your favourite material - Epiweb :lol2:


You'll be sorry....

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> You'll be sorry....
> 
> Ade


Well not really as it's the side that's not visible. Surrey Pet Supplies don't ship xaxim panels anymore - they're collect in store only.


----------



## ipreferaflan

SUP ERRRRRRRBODY

Thought I'd drop y'all a line considering it's been a while.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> SUP ERRRRRRRBODY
> 
> Thought I'd drop y'all a line considering it's been a while.


Hey dude, been missing you on here! :welcome::welcome:


----------



## fardilis

Redone my sig, avatar, and profile pic. What do you think?


----------



## Wolfenrook

I think that you need to learn the concept of less is more. lol

Ade


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

fardilis said:


> Redone my sig, avatar, and profile pic. What do you think?


Far too big!! It takes up half my phone screen!


----------



## fardilis

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Far too big!! It takes up half my phone screen!


It's smaller than my old one.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

fardilis said:


> It's smaller than my old one.


The old one was also very large. But you didn't ask what people thought of that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Flanaram!!!!!!


----------



## manda88

Can't see your sig because I've turned them off, I got sick of seeing *'FROGS!!!!!!!'* slapped across my screen every time I looked at a phib thread.
Flanaanjula, you should log into here more often, it's been quiet lately, but to be fair I've not really been looking in here as often as I used to so I may have missed stuff!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

fardilis said:


> Redone my sig, avatar, and profile pic. What do you think?


Better than the last one, but only just - why the enormous arrow?

On another forum I use, you are limited to a signature size :2thumb:


----------



## manda88

My sister has won a competition where she gets to dress up as a zombie all day outside London Dungeons, and she's allowed to take a friend ie ME! :lol2: Help me find an awesome costume! I will be such a crap zombie, I'll just start laughing every time I try and scare someone.

I like this one the best at the moment

Zombie Bride Costume Halloween Costumes - Escapade Fancy Dress


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> My sister has won a competition where she gets to dress up as a zombie all day outside London Dungeons, and she's allowed to take a friend ie ME! :lol2: Help me find an awesome costume! I will be such a crap zombie, I'll just start laughing every time I try and scare someone.
> 
> I like this one the best at the moment
> 
> Zombie Bride Costume Halloween Costumes - Escapade Fancy Dress


 Sounds fun...Although I agree you wouldn't make a very scary zombie :lol2:

Well, I'm trying to think of how to do this FBT tank. Not sure whether I want to go for naturalistic with leaves and moss and stuff, or whether to build something like that I linked here Although I need to do s'more research about getting it waterproof if I go the polystyrene/grout look.

STILL haven't decided what to do this cane tank out of. Morgans put me off the idea of polycarbonate, but 9mm mdf is gonna be really heavy, and will need sealed with varnish. My original thought of lining it with 2mm acrylic sheeting on the bottom and part way up the sides would work out at about £30. & I don't particularly like the idea of using pond liner. 
Which means poly is the better option, however for the poly, glass, runners and vents it's gonna be about £78. I can buy a flatpack VX48 and get it delivered for that (Although of course, it STILL isn't waterproof... but im wondering if I seal the edges as I build it, then silicone the corners once its done, it should last long enough?)


----------



## RhianB87

Come on facebook people!!

Can you like this photo!!!

Facebook


I am 3 away from winning and it closes tomorrow! I bet the beagle will sneak ahead again but I am trying to get a win for the reptiles


----------



## REDDEV1L

DONE...on both my names.... Shhh :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Thanks 
I don't think I will be first, the dog keeps taking over.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> My sister has won a competition where she gets to dress up as a zombie all day outside London Dungeons, and she's allowed to take a friend ie ME! :lol2: Help me find an awesome costume! I will be such a crap zombie, I'll just start laughing every time I try and scare someone.
> 
> I like this one the best at the moment
> 
> Zombie Bride Costume Halloween Costumes - Escapade Fancy Dress


Kewl- I go by there most morings- when is it?



REDDEV1L said:


> Sounds fun...*Although I agree you wouldn't make a very scary zombie :lol2:*
> I dunno....
> 
> 
> Well, I'm trying to think of how to do this FBT tank. Not sure whether I want to go for naturalistic with leaves and moss and stuff, or whether to build something like that I linked here Although I need to do s'more research about getting it waterproof if I go the polystyrene/grout look.


 As you know, I prefer naturalistic- but you know the frogs won't care!


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl- I go by there most morings- when is it?


At some point during February, I found out that they actually give you costumes and do your make up for you which is awesome. I'll be annoyed if I can't take a camera though!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> At some point during February, I found out that they actually give you costumes and do your make up for you which is awesome. I'll be annoyed if I can't take a camera though!


 Lol. I come into London Bridge most mornings and stand out near the LD entrance to have a *** before I get the Tube.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. I come into London Bridge most mornings and stand out near the LD entrance to have a *** before I get the Tube.


I used to crawl around that place at 7am after a night out at SeOne.


----------



## REDDEV1L

After weeks of trouble with a light, it finally decided it wasn't playing ball this morning... So I opens it up, went to change the starter (Bulb is due a change but had a feeling it was the starter)
This is what happened when I went to twist the old one out...










OOOOOOPS :lol2:

Chucked a new one in and its working fine !! haha

Also - Don't ask whats up with the brown plastic... I dunno... been like that since I got it 2nd hand.. its sticky too !!
These light canopies are rubbish tbh, this one with its sticky brown section and another one I have is crumbling apart.. they aint cheap new either (£40 for a 2ft one IIRC but they're hard to find..even online!!...probably because they're crap and old lol)


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> After weeks of trouble with a light, it finally decided it wasn't playing ball this morning... So I opens it up, went to change the starter (Bulb is due a change but had a feeling it was the starter)
> This is what happened when I went to twist the old one out...
> 
> image
> 
> OOOOOOPS :lol2:
> 
> Chucked a new one in and its working fine !! haha
> 
> Also - Don't ask whats up with the brown plastic... I dunno... been like that since I got it 2nd hand.. its sticky too !!
> These light canopies are rubbish tbh, this one with its sticky brown section and another one I have is crumbling apart.. they aint cheap new either (£40 for a 2ft one IIRC but they're hard to find..even online!!...probably because they're crap and old lol)


:gasp::gasp::gasp:

A useful reminder- I should probably check all my electrics over!


----------



## fardilis

Went to various shops today but couldent find any Pothos :devil:. Ended up buying one as tall as me! Still, means plenty of cuttings.


----------



## Wolfenrook

fardilis said:


> Went to various shops today but couldent find any Pothos :devil:. Ended up buying one as tall as me! Still, means plenty of cuttings.


Hmmm, but your not very tall are you... :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Grrr! Why doesn't anyone do 'Partner' cards for Valentine's Day? :devil:


----------



## manda88

My sister gets annoyed with that too, she hates calling her OH her 'boyfriend', she doesn't think it sounds right when she's been with him for 11 years :lol2: Can you change it on Moonpig?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> My sister gets annoyed with that too, she hates calling her OH her 'boyfriend', she doesn't think it sounds right when she's been with him for 11 years :lol2: *Can you change it on Moonpig?[/*QUOTE]
> I think so, but I want it in the shops- it's a point of principle.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> I think so, but I want it in the shops- it's a point of principle.


I'm happily married, but have to agree with you Ron. We're supposed to be getting rid of discrimination, yet card makers still haven't caught up with the fact that some same sex couples, or even opposite sex couples, have gone beyond boyfriend or girlfriend and find the terms demeaning to their relationship.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> I think so, but I want it in the shops- it's a point of principle.


Obvs I agree with you about the principle, but a homemade card is much better!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> Obvs I agree with you about the principle, but a homemade card is much better!


Myth. lol

A hand made card doesn't so much say I love you, as I'm too cheap to go out and buy you a card. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> Myth. lol
> 
> A hand made card doesn't so much say I love you, as I'm too cheap to go out and buy you a card. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


I always make my own! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> I always make my own! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Proving my point. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Ade


----------



## REDDEV1L

This, and many other free printable "quality" cards available >HERE<


----------



## detail3r

I need alcohol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Wolfenrook said:


> Proving my point. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Ade












*sulks and decides to crack open the scotch*


----------



## detail3r

Cider for me


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> image
> 
> *sulks and decides to crack open the scotch*


You're going for product placement in your posts now? I take it back, you're not cheap, your skint. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

NB. We tend to have an 8 piece boneless box.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

I hate calling my OH my boyfriend and we have only been together just over 3 years! 

We are going against valentines day presents/cards this year and just going to spend the money going out for the day :2thumb:

I might be getting a new fish tank today for the goldfish which means that the FBTs can go back into the bigger tank that the fish are in and Boris can have his bigger tank back as well which the FBTs have been in! 

Also someone at my work wants to get a royal. I spend a good hour telling him that everything he knows is wrong about them :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Is anyone going to go to BRAS?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...5-british-reptile-amphibian-society-show.html

Never heard of it before but as its only just over an hour away I might have a pootle down to be nosey at whats around


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Is anyone going to go to BRAS?
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...5-british-reptile-amphibian-society-show.html
> 
> Never heard of it before but as its only just over an hour away I might have a pootle down to be nosey at whats around


Depends if they have a decent selection of DFs / Orchids / Other plants. Which I doubt.


----------



## detail3r

Just discovered the vivs got a huge crack on the side, so I can't move it (which I need to do). Bad times.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Took an hour to catch the Azzies this morning.

Went downstairs to find my fish had died. I'd been treating him for fin rot and I must have dosed too much by mistake.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Took an hour to catch the Azzies this morning.
> 
> Went downstairs to find my fish had died. I'd been treating him for fin rot and I must have dosed too much by mistake.


Ouch, unlucky.

I'm very VERY close to putting all the tanks up for sale. I think by tonight I will have.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I'll have no pets as of this afternoon and I think I'm going to stick to growing plants. Meh.


----------



## DreamFish

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'll have no pets as of this afternoon and I think I'm going to stick to growing plants. Meh.


Then why not get more?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

DreamFish said:


> Then why not get more?


Because it's too much stress.


----------



## detail3r

This sale adverts taking me an age, I didn't realise how much equipment i'd collected!


----------



## DreamFish

Morgan Freeman said:


> Because it's too much stress.


Fair enough. Grab some more fish then, as there's a reason why a lot of dentists have them.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

DreamFish said:


> Fair enough. Grab some more fish then, as there's a reason why a lot of dentists have them.


I will at some point.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Now the bloke buying the frogs isn't coming.

They're in a rub with a bunch of plants for now, hope they're not too stressed out being caught and moved twice in the space of a week.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Now the bloke buying the frogs isn't coming.
> 
> They're in a rub with a bunch of plants for now, hope they're not too stressed out being caught and moved twice in the space of a week.


That sucks, I hate it when people don't turn up when they are supposed to. I'm sure they will be ok. I need to sort out coming getting this viv from you. I move on the 7th, so how about the 18th?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> That sucks, I hate it when people don't turn up when they are supposed to. I'm sure they will be ok. I need to sort out coming getting this viv from you. I move on the 7th, so how about the 18th?


Yeah that's fine Matt!


----------



## detail3r

Well the double viv also had a crack in the false bottom - so it's now smashed up and in the bin


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Bad day aswell huh?


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Bad day aswell huh?


Bad week.

I just want everything gone by the time the time the week's out. Even if I have to give it away. Want to get the geckos sold up too, so all i'm left with is the dog.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Yeah I feel like that.

Got 3 tanks in the garden to shift aswell.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Yeah I feel like that.
> 
> Got 3 tanks in the garden to shift aswell.


I just smash mine up.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> I just smash mine up.


I need the money.

I'll just push everything on Matt when he turns up :lol2:

I'm keeping my fish tank but my confidence has been dented a bit so will probably stick a filter on it rather than attempt plant only filtration.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> I need the money.
> 
> I'll just push everything on Matt when he turns up :lol2:
> 
> I'm keeping my fish tank but my confidence has been dented a bit so will probably stick a filter on it rather than attempt plant only filtration.


Lol, get your best salesman act on.

Just had my parents on the phone asking what i'm gonna do now (as i've kept reptiles / fish for the past 15 years or so), I just replied 'I don't know':lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Frogs are so much easier than fish.


----------



## detail3r

Morgan Freeman said:


> Frogs are so much easier than fish.


Not the experience I had, I kept and sucessfully bred a large number of 'delicate' tropical species. Had the opposite experience with the dartfrogs.

Also, tell me - The LED units cost me £470 for the pair, and the MK system £130 - is asking £250 for the 3 over priced?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

detail3r said:


> Not the experience I had, I kept and sucessfully bred a large number of 'delicate' tropical species. Had the opposite experience with the dartfrogs.
> 
> Also, tell me - The LED units cost me £470 for the pair, and the MK system £130 - is asking £250 for the 3 over priced?


Not at all.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Now the bloke buying the frogs isn't coming.
> 
> They're in a rub with a bunch of plants for now, hope they're not too stressed out being caught and moved twice in the space of a week.





Morgan Freeman said:


> I need the money.
> 
> I'll just push everything on Matt when he turns up :lol2:
> 
> I'm keeping my fish tank but my confidence has been dented a bit so will probably stick a filter on it rather than attempt plant only filtration.


Would love to buy lots off you but with moving I am going to be tight on budget. If you are selling any plants will probably get a few off you.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Cool, I'll put you down for 3 tanks and a misting system :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Had a fab day Saturday. We decided to go to the National Gallery (interesting and *free*), then totally on the spur of the moment, a Vivaldi recital at St Martins. All this, and a tasty Chinese meal too! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite

Ron Magpie said:


> Had a fab day Saturday. We decided to go to the National Gallery (interesting and *free*), then totally on the spur of the moment, a Vivaldi recital at St Martins. All this, and a tasty Chinese meal too! :2thumb:


Jees glad somitt good happened i don't look here often and did yesterday looked like the dread thread,bloody sad guys,i want you both to not give up,think of ya as mates,ahh well just wanted ya both to know that.Also wish had dollar in me pocket so could buy stuff,from ya both
Sounds like a cool day Ron gotta bit of graft/froggy fun to hammer out then.Send some stuff out tax car,might try and get out for a cheepo day out in the wilds with me darlin' ,thats if i can wake up:bash:
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Ron Magpie said:


> Had a fab day Saturday. We decided to go to the National Gallery (interesting and *free*), then totally on the spur of the moment, a Vivaldi recital at St Martins. All this, and a tasty Chinese meal too! :2thumb:


All good until the Chinese.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not quitting Stu, just prioritising right now. I've finally got my saving head on and once I have a goal I'm focused. I have 2k credit card debt and I want it gone! :devil:


----------



## soundstounite

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not quitting Stu, just prioritising right now. I've finally got my saving head on and once I have a goal I'm focused. I have 2k credit card debt and I want it gone! :devil:


yeah i hear ya mate,go for it:notworthy:,how we ever got on the ladder mate was a damn miracle and 2 yrs of proper hardcore hardship,worth it though,but i wish we had of bought in Cornwall.We just missed a 3bed reck detached in 1/2 acre for yup £22.500,my wages just didn't quite get us there :bash:Took years to finally buy,everyone moans about the mortgage,and hell we could do without it,but always feel very lucky,especially to have our little hovel abit in the sticks with only 3 neighbours,hell went upstairs to frogs couple of days ago and was taking photos of a deer from the window.man everything is taking too long today
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman

soundstounite said:


> yeah i hear ya mate,go for it:notworthy:,how we ever got on the ladder mate was a damn miracle and 2 yrs of proper hardcore hardship,worth it though,but i wish we had of bought in Cornwall.We just missed a 3bed reck detached in 1/2 acre for yup £22.500,my wages just didn't quite get us there :bash:Took years to finally buy,everyone moans about the mortgage,and hell we could do without it,but always feel very lucky,especially to have our little hovel abit in the sticks with only 3 neighbours,hell went upstairs to frogs couple of days ago and was taking photos of a deer from the window.man everything is taking too long today
> Stu


Sounds like my ideal place to live. If it wasn't for a shortage/high demand of teaching jobs we'd be in Cornwall now!


----------



## RhianB87

I managed to get a bargain today, 
a 90x45x45 exo for £45. I am really chuffed with it and its the start of building up my fbt army :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, thanks to my big mouth I've managed to add a whole load of stress onto my FBT set-up... because, with the impending move of my canes (Going to pick up a 4'x2'x2' viv this afternoon) the old lady decided she wants my common toads out of the kitchen. The only place to put them is where the canes are right now, which is where the new FBT tank was going !!!
So, not wanting to give up, I suggested the FBT go where the commons were (Which will give enough space for my little bro's school stuff to go next to it which was the main reason of her wanting the commons moved) Her immediate reaction was "EURGH NO... wait, which ones are they?" So I did a sales pitch for FBT, bright green and fiery orange, bouncing around all day bla bla bla and she was convinced. 

HOWEVER it now means the set-up HAS to look good, a show-tank so to speak.

Bloody thing has cost me £80 so far, and I forgot about the lid being damaged so need to either find somewhere to get a small sheet of thick polycarb (DIY shops round here either have thin stuff in small sizes, or thick in huge sheets  ) or was thinking of possibly building one out of contiboard, being that its already reasonably waterproof and heavy enough that the toads can't push their way out.
EDIT- Just had a brain fart... The canes are using a 2ft fishtank canopy... with a bit of modding, it will hopefully fit the exo perfectly XD


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, thanks to my big mouth I've managed to add a whole load of stress onto my FBT set-up... because, with the impending move of my canes (Going to pick up a 4'x2'x2' viv this afternoon) the old lady decided she wants my common toads out of the kitchen. The only place to put them is where the canes are right now, which is where the new FBT tank was going !!!
> So, not wanting to give up, I suggested the FBT go where the commons were (Which will give enough space for my little bro's school stuff to go next to it which was the main reason of her wanting the commons moved) Her immediate reaction was "EURGH NO... wait, which ones are they?" So I did a sales pitch for FBT, bright green and fiery orange, bouncing around all day bla bla bla and she was convinced.
> 
> HOWEVER it now means the set-up HAS to look good, a show-tank so to speak.
> 
> Bloody thing has cost me £80 so far, and I forgot about the lid being damaged so need to either find somewhere to get a small sheet of thick polycarb (DIY shops round here either have thin stuff in small sizes, or thick in huge sheets  ) or was thinking of possibly building one out of contiboard, being that its already reasonably waterproof and heavy enough that the toads can't push their way out.
> *EDIT- Just had a brain fart... The canes are using a 2ft fishtank canopy... with a bit of modding, it will hopefully fit the exo perfectly XD*


 Should look smart- watch out for the teeny gaps, though!


----------



## manda88

I just ordered a crapload of seeds to grow for my tortoise :flrt: I'm going to have a little section in the new garden specially for weeds and flowers for Squirtle to munch on, and she's going to have an outdoor enclosure too 

Here she is trying to eat pizza ('scuse the hair, apparently I'm moulting)


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> image


I edited your hairs out in my version :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Well, i'm back from my trip



Vivexotic EX48 (48"x24"x20.5")
UVB bulb and starter unit
Heat Mat (If I can get it out without breaking it!!)
Ceramic bulb holder and cabling
Ceramic Bulb guard
Viv lock 
plus a cheapy on/off stat

£80 :2thumb:

Not bad considering I nearly ordered the VX48 for £75 last week !!
Just gotta clean it, seal it, and G4 the bottom and part-way up the sides 

Oh and this monstrosity is my FBT tank so far



I won't cut the tube for the false bottom until I know how high I can go with the cave system and I don't know that until I work out what's happening with the lighting & lid !! :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

Got the marsh frogs into a bigger tank, and got a pair of garter snakes in there old tank :no1:.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

So finally moving into our new place on tuesday and NOW it decides it wants to bloody snow :devil:


----------



## REDDEV1L

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So finally moving into our new place on tuesday and NOW it decides it wants to bloody snow :devil:


* Imagines Manda running from the van to the house with bundles of snakes under her jumper to keep them warm* :lol2:


----------



## DreamFish

fardilis said:


> Got the marsh frogs into a bigger tank, and got a pair of garter snakes in there old tank :no1:.
> image



Really nice looking snakes! Are they the one's when in the wild, a male will let off a female scent in order to attract other males to come and warm him up when they emerge from hibernation? I think it was on David Attenborough's Life In Cold Blood.


----------



## fardilis

DreamFish said:


> Really nice looking snakes! Are they the one's when in the wild, a male will let off a female scent in order to attract other males to come and warm him up when they emerge from hibernation? I think it was on David Attenborough's Life In Cold Blood.



Yep, same species.


----------



## RhianB87

fardilis said:


> Got the marsh frogs into a bigger tank, and got a pair of garter snakes in there old tank :no1:.
> image


they are very pretty!!


----------



## DreamFish

fardilis said:


> Yep, same species.



Wow very cool! 

I'm going to have to dig my Marbled's up, haven't seen them in a while :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I kept ribbon snakes (skinnier version) years ago, but I've never kept garters. Lovely-looking snakes. They had some nice ones at PRAS, if I remember rightly.


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> I kept ribbon snakes (skinnier version) years ago, but I've never kept garters. Lovely-looking snakes. They had some nice ones at PRAS, if I remember rightly.


Yeah they are nice snakes, especially the San-fransisco's.


----------



## manda88

Omg want! :flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah they're lush, as are the, erm, Crimson & Flame ones..









The only major off-put was the faffing about with fishy bits etc...
However I read somewhere that some are taking mice so maybe not such a faff


----------



## fardilis

REDDEV1L said:


> Yeah they're lush, as are the, erm, Crimson & Flame ones..
> image
> 
> The only major off-put was the faffing about with fishy bits etc...
> However I read somewhere that some are taking mice so maybe not such a faff


Mine will take mice, I also feed them fish and worms for variation.

And yes, there are some gorgoes garters out there.


----------



## REDDEV1L

No answer in my post in Equipment & Supplies thread so i'll whack it here...

I need a pulse prop stat to run a ceramic.

Looking at the options, I was wondering whether its worth the extra cash, (and plug socket!!) to have a Day/Night cycle one as opposed to a single temp one. ? (Not talking about the night eye)

Habistat Pulse Prop vs Habistat Day/Night P'P

Surely the drop in ambient viv temp, and turning off of the light source, would be enough to mimic an actual night cycle ?

Also, as im in uncharted waters, What size ceramic for an EX48 bearing in mind the warm end only needs to be 26'c(ish) ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> No answer in my post in Equipment & Supplies thread so i'll whack it here...
> 
> I need a pulse prop stat to run a ceramic.
> 
> Looking at the options, I was wondering whether its worth the extra cash, (and plug socket!!) to have a Day/Night cycle one as opposed to a single temp one. ? (Not talking about the night eye)
> 
> Habistat Pulse Prop vs Habistat Day/Night P'P
> 
> Surely the drop in ambient viv temp, and turning off of the light source, would be enough to mimic an actual night cycle ?
> 
> Also, as im in uncharted waters, What size ceramic for an EX48 bearing in mind the warm end only needs to be 26'c(ish) ?


 Might be worth posting in Snakes or (gasp!) Lizards- they tend to use ceramics more. Or Shelled, come to think of it; they are reasonably friendly in there.


----------



## detail3r

Ok so $110 for a second MistKing system...... and $110 for shipping!

Christ.


----------



## fardilis

REDDEV1L said:


> No answer in my post in Equipment & Supplies thread so i'll whack it here...
> 
> I need a pulse prop stat to run a ceramic.
> 
> Looking at the options, I was wondering whether its worth the extra cash, (and plug socket!!) to have a Day/Night cycle one as opposed to a single temp one. ? (Not talking about the night eye)
> 
> Habistat Pulse Prop vs Habistat Day/Night P'P
> 
> Surely the drop in ambient viv temp, and turning off of the light source, would be enough to mimic an actual night cycle ?
> 
> Also, as im in uncharted waters, What size ceramic for an EX48 bearing in mind the warm end only needs to be 26'c(ish) ?


Ceramics do not funtion properly without a pulsle prop stat. Just go with the Habistat Pulse Prop it's what I use.


----------



## richie.b

Im now on facebook under rainforestvivs if anyone wants to befriend me :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## fardilis

richie.b said:


> Im now on facebook under rainforestvivs if anyone wants to befriend me :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


Done : victory:.


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> Im now on facebook under rainforestvivs if anyone wants to befriend me :2thumb:
> 
> Richie





fardilis said:


> Done : victory:.


 Can't seem to- everytime I click on it, I go straight to the website. I'll PM you my details.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Uhoh- Spam alert! :devil:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Uhoh- Spam alert! :devil:


Look what I just happened to come across...










Was searching for a message from 2002 from a French student who sent me pictures of bombina variagata eggs in the Ardennes. Found the post, and went to the group mainpage and the last post in 2009 was that spam advert by our very own mod !!! :lol2:

Amazing reading my own old posts too... turns out my old FBT tank was 4'x15"x15".. it seemed MUCH higher than that to me, and I didn't think it was a 4fter either...lol
Also.... 


Me in 2002 said:


> I've been feeding my OFBT's , EFBT's and YBT's crickets since i got them.
> I have heard alot about "GUTLOADING" crickets...what exactly is this ??
> I try and give my crickets a vareity of different foods like fresh vegetables, apple, cornflakes (i read they love that sorta stuff) and also that expensive cricket feed you can get from pet stores etc.
> 
> SECONDLY.....When people talk about dusting their crickets with calcium before feeding them to the toads, what is the best source of calcium to do this.
> Currently im using groung up cuttlefish bones. It is cheap, £2 for 6 very large bones BUT it takes AAAAGGGGEEESSSS to scrape the soft bone away from the hard backed bit.


My how things have changed !!


----------



## geckodelta

Hey guys :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

The old ladies birthday today, she went to watch the footie at the pub so I got stuck in and made a right old mess in the garage :lol2:
Cut out the polystyrene for the cane decor, then attempted to grout it... think I may have to sift or buy new grout as it just wouldn't mix properly so was quite watery.. have to wait & see what its like once it dries I suppose










Changed the design from the one I posted on FB (Bros advice) so now it's gonna be like this...









(Couldn't grout Oz 'cause I snapped the top bit off when cutting it out so have to wait til the glue dries !! LOL)


----------



## detail3r

Bad times atm.

Friday night a suspected drunk driver smashed into my car and drove off, unable to get the reg plate in time and tonight one of the frogs got stuck behind the background resulting in ripping the Terribilis tank to bits to get to her.

So I have a car I have no passion for, 1 frog tank ripped to bits, one planted but empty and one a glass shell (both of which are cracked) - but am unable to afford to rescape, replace or restock any of them.

Gonna sell the P.terribilis as a breeding group and shut down the tanks for the for-seeable future.


----------



## manda88

Sorry to hear that, Deets  that really really sucks. I hope they find the driver on CCTV or something.


----------



## Wolfenrook

REDDEV1L said:


> Look what I just happened to come across...
> 
> image
> 
> Was searching for a message from 2002 from a French student who sent me pictures of bombina variagata eggs in the Ardennes. Found the post, and went to the group mainpage and the last post in 2009 was that spam advert by our very own mod !!! :lol2:


That's why having member lists viewable by unregistered members fell out of favour. :lol2: The number of spammers that used to clone names got silly.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Deets  that really really sucks. I hope they find the driver on CCTV or something.


No CCTV coverage on my street.

But cheers.


----------



## detail3r

Well i've sold the last of the frogs (being collected Wednesday), going to be strange not hearing frog calls all day.


----------



## RhianB87

How is everyone?

I am a nervous wreck at the moment! My cat is in to be spayed which is worrying me. I am about to put down a holding deposit on my first place, but that all depends on if the landlady decides if we are good enough to whether we get it as there are several people also interested and I also might have a new job, which I'm not allowed to say what its doing! 
Everything seems to be changing at once which is scary but hopefully it will all be for the good!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I am a nervous wreck at the moment! My cat is in to be spayed which is worrying me. I am about to put down a holding deposit on my first place, but that all depends on if the landlady decides if we are good enough to whether we get it as there are several people also interested and I also might have a new job, which I'm not allowed to say what its doing!
> Everything seems to be changing at once which is scary but hopefully it will all be for the good!


 Moving in itself is stressy enough, without all the rest! Pour yourself a drink- you deserve it. :no1:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Moving in itself is stressy enough, without all the rest! Pour yourself a drink- you deserve it. :no1:


Haha thanks. I will certainly be having one once things are all sorted.
My little girls spay went ok so going to pick her up at 2:30 so thats once less thing to worry about! Poor girl will be so bald as she is a long hair!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Haha thanks. I will certainly be having one once things are all sorted.
> My little girls spay went ok so going to pick her up at 2:30 so thats once less thing to worry about! Poor girl will be so bald as she is a long hair!


 Lol. Mischa was all googly afterward- she couldn't co-ordinate properly for hours! She kept on purring, though.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Mischa was all googly afterward- she couldn't co-ordinate properly for hours! She kept on purring, though.


Aww Bless.
Mia is generally a very loving cat but its gotten worse over the last few days, I guess as the hormones started to kick in so it was time to get her done! The poor dog is the love of her life!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe. When I booked Mischa in they asked her name, so I told them "but she answers to Slutcat"

They obviously thought I was well-weird- especially when I picked her up after, saying "no more slutting for you!" :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Eeeeee! I'm going to see the pandas at Edinburgh zoo next weekend! Best of all it's free! Dad paying for my travel and I'm staying at my cousins house. I also have an annual membership for Paignton zoo that'll get me into Edinburgh free!


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe. When I booked Mischa in they asked her name, so I told them "but she answers to Slutcat"
> 
> They obviously thought I was well-weird- especially when I picked her up after, saying "no more slutting for you!" :lol2:


Thats so mean! Poor cat!!
I am hoping now Mia is done she will stop flirting with my poor dog!


----------



## detail3r

Well Gaz picked up the P.terribilis last night, so the exo has now been gutted. Now frogless.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Well Gaz picked up the P.terribilis last night, so the exo has now been gutted. Now frogless.


You cant be frogless  No-one should be allowed to be frogless


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> You cant be frogless  No-one should be allowed to be frogless


Only 'til the end of the year all being well: victory:


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Only 'til the end of the year all being well: victory:


Will you last that long? :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I can see the ad: "This is Deet. He used to be successful; he used to have it all. But now (pause) he's joined the millions of invisible, deprived people in this country: Deet (long pause) is Frogless.

Just 2p a week can help Deet and the other frogless people like him; please give generously.

Remember; No-one deserves to be frogless."


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> I can see the ad: "This is Deet. He used to be successful; he used to have it all. But now (pause) he's joined the millions of invisible, deprived people in this country: Deet (long pause) is Frogless.
> 
> Just 2p a week can help Deet and the other frogless people like him; please give generously.
> 
> Remember; No-one deserves to be frogless."


I tried to talk him into a nice trio of tinctorius Regina in there.....:lol2:

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I can see the ad: "This is Deet. He used to be successful; he used to have it all. But now (pause) he's joined the millions of invisible, deprived people in this country: Deet (long pause) is Frogless.
> 
> Just 2p a week can help Deet and the other frogless people like him; please give generously.
> 
> Remember; No-one deserves to be frogless."


With a little video of him in a dark room, with tears in his eyes stroking a photo of a frog :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

fallenangel said:


> with a little video of him in a dark room, with tears in his eyes stroking a photo of a frog :lol2:


*This!*


----------



## detail3r

:gasp:


----------



## Wolfenrook

He's more likely to submilate, as in you'll find him outside repeatedly polishing his car. lol

Sorry Ant, but you know it's true. 

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> He's more likely to submilate, as in you'll find him outside repeatedly polishing his car. lol
> 
> Sorry Ant, but you know it's true.
> 
> Ade


Lies, lies and slander!

Waiting on my parcel from Canada clearing customs, a certain US company to reply to me, and calculating how many XPGs I need on the Exo...


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ahhh yes, I forgot about your obsession with lighting! You remind me of the the guy from Home Improvement where lighting is concerned..... MORE POWER!!!! One of these days you are going to have to wear the same goggles as they used to wear when doing nuclear testing just to look at your vivs.... 

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Moooooooore Lumens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

*Repashy Bug Burger*


Anyone tried it ??



Also.. EURGH @ the faffing about trying to get a heatmat/stat set on the right temp while allowing airflow & with the thermostat probe on the outside of the storage box... NIGHTMARE !! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

What do we think to using peat plates as a viv background instead of treefern?

Oh and Ade - ordered the wood from the US - gotta wait for the inevitable delay @ UK customs and a ludicrous duty charge.


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> What do we think to using peat plates as a viv background instead of treefern?
> 
> Oh and Ade - ordered the wood from the US - gotta wait for the inevitable delay @ UK customs and a ludicrous duty charge.


I think the dutch use them. My only concern would be lumps breaking free and falling off if it gets too sodden.

******* on the wood, you will have to show me which bits you chose in the end.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> I think the dutch use them. My only concern would be lumps breaking free and falling off if it gets too sodden.
> 
> ******* on the wood, you will have to show me which bits you chose in the end.
> 
> Ade


Yeah that's a bit of a concern I guess.

Will do bud.

Still waiting on customs releasing the friggin' Mistking system.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> *Repashy Bug Burger*
> 
> 
> *Anyone tried it ??*
> 
> 
> 
> Also.. EURGH @ the faffing about trying to get a heatmat/stat set on the right temp while allowing airflow & with the thermostat probe on the outside of the storage box... NIGHTMARE !! :lol2:


YUMMY! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Oh, you meant for the animals...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

I know this is fake but its what I was imaging when I saw bug burger


----------



## colinm

detail3r said:


> What do we think to using peat plates as a viv background instead of treefern?
> 
> Oh and Ade - ordered the wood from the US - gotta wait for the inevitable delay @ UK customs and a ludicrous duty charge.


Build it up as bricks,no problems.


----------



## detail3r

colinm said:


> Build it up as bricks,no problems.


Cheers for that.

I'm hoping that customs actually allow the wood through, I can't see it being an issue but you never know.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> YUMMY! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Oh, you meant for the animals...:whistling2:





FallenAngel said:


> I know this is fake but its what I was imaging when I saw bug burger
> 
> image


That's the image you think of...kinda :lol2:

I might give it a go at some point... but as with anything similar, everyone (Except Alan Repashy) says to feed it in moderation and some feed it alongside veg too.
I like the fact it can be frozen, then defrosted as needed. Means if i'm having a lazy/busy day I can just chuck some mush in and know they're fed for a cpl days :whistling2:

Also... Just realised I've only got 4 weeks to finish my FBT tank to be on schedule for picking some up at the NESAS show... that ain't gonna happen !!! Taking me loads of layers testing out my grouting skills to fix up my toad and munched australia for the canes tank... I haven't even began building the caverns for the FBT tank yet (Partly coz the old lady has me doing decorating instead!!)


----------



## Malagasy

Mahna Mahna!


----------



## spinnin_tom

Hi, everybody into amphibians.
Does anybody have links to good caresheets for American green tree frogs and has anybody got any pictures of their own setups?

danke


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> Hi, everybody into amphibians.
> Does anybody have links to good caresheets for American green tree frogs and has anybody got any pictures of their own setups?
> 
> danke


Green tree frog (Hyla cinerea) Care Sheet


I mentioed you to Simon, BTW.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> Green tree frog (Hyla cinerea) Care Sheet
> 
> 
> I mentioed you to Simon, BTW.


He said lol, I went in yesterday and saw He had a few H.cinerea :mf_dribble:
They're really nice and i think i might need to get one.

Thanks for the link : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yes, they are really cute young ones.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> Yes, they are really cute young ones.


Did you see the little crested geckos as well ?
they're sooo nice :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I did. I think he's getting a bit more adventurous with his reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> I did. I think he's getting a bit more adventurous with his reptiles and amphibians.


yeah : victory:

do you think that's good or no so good ?
i think the things he's got (ie cresties and tree frogs) are good because they aren't particularly difficult to look after. He also got a trio of Pandinus imperator (emperor scorps.) which were nice.. but i have enough inverts lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

He mostly has the 'bread and butter' species, although he's good about ordering stuff in. He'd rather keep the stuff he knows well, which I think is a pretty good philosophy. he is trying more new stuff, but he does his research. The two guys on the staff pretty much know their stuff as well.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My little creations, went to 'china blue' with my friend today and painted these new additions  I'm quite pleased with the frog considering I suck at art!

















The colours will look better when they've been fired


----------



## Ron Magpie

Saw something amazing this morning- a sparrowhawk caught a bird right outside the flats. I've seen loads of kestrels around Medway, but never one of those, especially a hunting one.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> Saw something amazing this morning- a sparrowhawk caught a bird right outside the flats. I've seen loads of kestrels around Medway, but never one of those, especially a hunting one.


that's awesome. I love seeing kestrels locked on to something.. but a sparrowhawk ?? never heard of it round here lol.


----------



## detail3r

I used to keep and fly birds of prey. I miss them tbh.


----------



## Wolfenrook

More of a corvid guy myself, but they're a singularly bad idea with kids.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Final straw was when the Gyr-Lanner falcon was shot, while tethered in the back garden. I just don't get some people.


----------



## RhianB87

detail3r said:


> Final straw was when the Gyr-Lanner falcon was shot, while tethered in the back garden. I just don't get some people.


Thats awful 

Why would you do that to a teathered bird! Its not like its causing any problems!


----------



## detail3r

FallenAngel said:


> Thats awful
> 
> Why would you do that to a teathered bird! Its not like its causing any problems!


Exactly. But you can't keep them safe 100% of the time. Hence giving it up.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Asker (Novice) said:


> would 3 fire bellys be ok in a 30x30x30?





Amphibian Breeder said:


> They would be fine, no more than 4 in a 30 cube!


:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: :gasp:

Having second thoughts about buying his offspring now !!


----------



## Wolfenrook

ANY firebellies in a 30cm cube is bad advice, telling them that up to 4 is ok is, well, silly.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

I really want to re-seal the big exo the toads are in because they dont use any of the land area but I cant seal anything, it always goes wrong.

Does anyone fancy coming over to do it :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Found a pic of Matt:


----------



## manda88

Morgan Freeman said:


> Found a pic of Matt:
> 
> image


Pfft! A) Matt is nowhere near that huge and b) Hulk Hogan is hideous...though I wish I had a 'tache as spectacular as his.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Morgan Freeman said:


> Found a pic of Matt:
> 
> image


Haha, brilliant i'm not that UGLY though Paul!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Haha, brilliant *i'm not that UGLY though Paul!!*


 Nowhere near... :whistling2:

How are you two settling in- still living out of boxes, or super-organised?


----------



## REDDEV1L

I despair of some keepers in this hobby...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/818233-vivarium-4frogs-decor-hides.html

There's SO many things wrong with that I don't know where to begin !!!
Someone rescue the poor things & give the keeper a slap !!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I despair of some keepers in this hobby...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/818233-vivarium-4frogs-decor-hides.html
> 
> There's SO many things wrong with that I don't know where to begin !!!
> Someone rescue the poor things & give the keeper a slap !!!


 :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Nowhere near... :whistling2:
> 
> How are you two settling in- still living out of boxes, or super-organised?


:lol2: Hands off, Ronny :Na_Na_Na_Na: We're all settled in thank you, only got a couple of boxes left to unpack, one's full of DVDs and CDs so will be sorted when we get a new thing to put them all in, and the others are just full of crap that came out of my wardrobe so will probably never be unpacked!


----------



## Wolfenrook

REDDEV1L said:


> I despair of some keepers in this hobby...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-classifieds/818233-vivarium-4frogs-decor-hides.html
> 
> There's SO many things wrong with that I don't know where to begin !!!
> Someone rescue the poor things & give the keeper a slap !!!


Blimey, it's like they read a "how NOT to do an amphibian viv", and covered every base of it. It'd be quicker to just say there's nothing right with it than to point out what's wrong with it.:bash:

Another example of a herper who should stick to keeping pet rocks.

Ade


----------



## repibabe

Don't suppose any body knows why Morgan freeman got banned please as I am suppost to be buying some tanks off him any info would be great thanks


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

repibabe said:


> Don't suppose any body knows why Morgan freeman got banned please as I am suppost to be buying some tanks off him any info would be great thanks


I dont know why he got banned no. I have his number so if you PM me yours or your email, I can get him to contact you if you want?


----------



## repibabe

Thanks mate just pmd you


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm betting it was funny, though, whatever it was.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

He doesn't even know why! its only till tomorrow so he will be back again very soon!


----------



## RhianB87

I think (from what was said on facebook) he offended someone in the clarkson thread in 18+


----------



## detail3r

Cellulitis, blood poisoning, Impetigo and going in for a diabetes test next week. I just want to get back to work on Monday!

*sigh*


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Cellulitis, blood poisoning, Impetigo and going in for a diabetes test next week. I just want to get back to work on Monday!
> 
> *sigh*


You're dreaming bud, doesn't clear that fast.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> You're dreaming bud, doesn't clear that fast.
> 
> Ade


I know. No sick pay means I need to though.


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> I know. No sick pay means I need to though.


Seems to me you might find this useful Statutory Sick Pay : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Cheers Ade.


----------



## richie.b

So whats going on with our mr freeman he was banned then i thought he was back on again saturday now hes banned again, whos he been upsetting now

Richie


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> So whats going on with our mr freeman he was banned then i thought he was back on again saturday now hes banned again, whos he been upsetting now
> 
> Richie


 
RICHIE :gasp: What are you doing in here?? :lol2:

He seems to upset a lot of people in 18+


A froggy question (I dont think its enough for a whole thread)
One of the FBTs is a lot smaller than the rest. I dont know wether to seperate it until it grows a bit or just leave it in with the rest of them. It doesnt seem skinny, just small


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> RICHIE :gasp: What are you doing in here?? :lol2:
> 
> He seems to upset a lot of people in 18+
> 
> 
> A froggy question (I dont think its enough for a whole thread)
> One of the FBTs is a lot smaller than the rest. I dont know wether to seperate it until it grows a bit or just leave it in with the rest of them. It doesnt seem skinny, just small
> 
> image


:lol2: im just lurking 

whats 18+ i didnt think you could upset people on there thats why its 18+

Are these the ones you got from pras theyre a nice green. Unless you have found the little one sticking out of one of the others mouths and hes getting his share of food i wouldnt worry to much, some can be a bit smaller

Richie in off topic banter amphibian section : victory:


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> :lol2: im just lurking
> 
> whats 18+ i didnt think you could upset people on there thats why its 18+
> 
> Are these the ones you got from pras theyre a nice green. Unless you have found the little one sticking out of one of the others mouths and hes getting his share of food i wouldnt worry to much, some can be a bit smaller
> 
> Richie in off topic banter amphibian section : victory:


There are a fair few arguments in there which can be amusing. 

Yeah they are. Na he isnt quite that small thankfully  I will just leave him be and if I notice he starts to get skinny I may pull him out to fatten up but I still think he is getting grub!

How are you anyway Richie? Are you doing any shows this years?


----------



## fardilis

FallenAngel said:


> How are you anyway Richie? Are you doing any shows this years?


I'm pretty sure he will be doing BAKS :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

fardilis said:


> I'm pretty sure he will be doing BAKS :whistling2:


Apart from that one smartarse :bash:

:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> There are a fair few arguments in there which can be amusing.
> 
> Yeah they are. Na he isnt quite that small thankfully  I will just leave him be and if I notice he starts to get skinny I may pull him out to fatten up but I still think he is getting grub!
> 
> How are you anyway Richie? *Are you doing any shows this years?*



Im doing BAKS :2thumb:

also creaks both of them and pras all being well

Richie


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Im doing BAKS :2thumb:
> 
> also creaks both of them and pras all being well
> 
> Richie


I have just posted on the facebook page but as your here, whats the address for the show? Just wanting to see how far it actually is


----------



## fardilis

FallenAngel said:


> I have just posted on the facebook page but as your here, whats the address for the show? Just wanting to see how far it actually is


St Leonards Sports and Social Club, Stafford, ST17 4LX


----------



## detail3r

Thinking of going for an ATI Sunpower 4 x 39w T5HO for the revamped display viv....


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> image


Lovely colouring !!!!

I wonder if there's any sign of the Blue ones making it over here ?









Pic from Bombina orientalis - chov

Another colour morph to add to the wish list alongside the albino and albino bufos too !!


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Lovely colouring !!!!
> 
> I wonder if there's any sign of the Blue ones making it over here ?
> 
> image
> Pic from Bombina orientalis - chov
> 
> Another colour morph to add to the wish list alongside the albino and albino bufos too !!


Their really cool! Hopefully they will make it over here :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Eurgh... Just found a white/cloudy area on my one-eyed frogs eye... He seems ok, ate a locust this afternoon which he actually caught himself (Not off the forceps eventhough I nudged it towards him plenty times) but it's a bit worrying seing as its the only one he's got !!! Hope he's just scratched it or something... I rinsed it with clean water and have cleaned and refreshed his waterbowl and will keep it very clean...Just gotta keep an eye out (No pun intended!!) and hope it clears

Also...Snake related.... Someone selling a 'christmas corn' on adtrader..... Apparently eating 2 rat pups a week...and is apparently 2 years old.... This is one of the pics....









(Yeah it's dated 2003, dunno why that is)

However... the poor thing is kept in a 30x30x30 exo !!!!!!!!!
That may just explain why its bloody TINY for its age...


----------



## manda88

Bless Eyeball, and poor corn!! I've heard of a Christmas corn but I wouldn't be able to tell you the genetics of it, it's probably a hybrid. I've got 6 month old corns bigger than that poor thing


----------



## REDDEV1L

It doesn't look anything special tbh...

ATTRACTIVE CHRISTMAS CORN SNAKE - Choppington, Northumberland - Reptiles & Amphibians | Ad Trader Local Free Ads

I'd be tempted to get the poor thing a) if I had more space and b) if my bro actually bothered with his corns anymore... He's gone right off them but is adamant he's keeping them... He even gave me 51% share of Diablo LOL

Unrelated - Dartfrog.co.uk - Just put an order in (Can't believe how hard it is to get Ficus Pumila up here - even he's sold out of normal so got 'Sunny') and within 10 mins of paying I had a fake email apparently from Paypal saying my account has been limited... Scary thing was... it knew my FULL NAME !!!
Probably coincidence but weird. (Also bought some pillars through ebay so maybe its the catering company whose system is dodgy)
Usually it's 'dear member' etc in which case you know its fake, but damn !!


----------



## manda88

Looks like a miami type to me, which is what one of my new ones is - 










Just not as nice as mine  That's a shame your bro has lost interest in them, at least you like them and look after them though.

Speaking of scary emails, I had one yesterday from 'Santander' saying that my latest payment won't go through properly due to a recent change of details ie address, which I have obviously just changed as we moved, but it was clearly a fake email, worrying!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wohoo, got my first royal python lock last night, and they were locked this morning!



















:2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wohoo, got my first royal python lock last night, and they were locked this morning!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> :2thumb:


Cool !! :2thumb:

Well the frogs i'm trying to breed haven't even woken up yet, and they've had heat & a soaked tank for over 2 weeks so i've had to jiggle things round and put a mat on the bottom of their tank for a while (Where they dug down to last year!)
Just gotta be careful as the sub is 5" deep :lol2:


Here's a pic of eyeball... his eye doesn't look quite as bad as the flash shows tho but it doesn't appear to be spreading or getting worse... Still worrying tho !!


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Cool !! :2thumb:
> 
> Well the frogs i'm trying to breed haven't even woken up yet, and they've had heat & a soaked tank for over 2 weeks so i've had to jiggle things round and put a mat on the bottom of their tank for a while (Where they dug down to last year!)
> Just gotta be careful as the sub is 5" deep :lol2:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of eyeball... his eye doesn't look quite as bad as the flash shows tho but it doesn't appear to be spreading or getting worse... Still worrying tho !!
> 
> image


 
Bless him, Hopefully it will sort itself out.


What are good (and cheap) lights that dont give out loads of heat, I want to light up one of my vivs and I currently have battery powered ones but they are rubbish. I cant afford anything to expensive though. I was thinking the LED strips but I have no idea what to get!


And to Matt Congrats on the lock! Baby royals are so cute!! My OH wants to get Marcus a girlfriend :whistling2: And speaking of Marcus, he ate for the first time since mid December on Friday!!! He has lost just under 100g so it was starting to get a bit worrying but thankfully he has eaten and hopefully will continue to eat now


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> What are good (and cheap) lights that dont give out loads of heat, I want to light up one of my vivs and I currently have battery powered ones but they are rubbish. I cant afford anything to expensive though. I was thinking the LED strips but I have no idea what to get!


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/505550-led-lighting.html

He seems to sell plenty and they're a decent price.
Don't know how good they are tho...

I bought a cheap strip on ebay (72 led strip) but the light colour is kinda bluey and although you can buy a 12v plug cheap enough, the wires on the light are hair-thin so they were a right faff to join.


----------



## sambridge15

tri colours are doing my head in they been calling since 6am continuously:devil: dreading when my azureventris start to call as well


----------



## detail3r

My Manzanita wood arrived from the US today


----------



## REDDEV1L

Sad News 
Peek, my Oak Toad, died this afternoon 

I thought he was looking a bit skinny, so was piling the FF, springtails & some sml crix in. He plopped in the water dish lastnight, and seemed to have trouble getting out, so I helped him. 
This morning I noticed he had one of his eyes partially closed, and was looking skinnier than usual, so I got him out and looked under my magnifier and his eye was either scratched, or had a piece of coco hair in it. So I gently daubed it with a wet cotton bud (Bearing in mind they're bloody tiny I don't even think I touched him with the cotton) Carefully put him back, and 10 mins later just as I was about to leave the house checked on him and he'd 'popped' a paratoid gland, which I know from previous experience means the toad is in trouble.
Anyway, went out, picked up some micro crickets, thinking the FF and smls I'd been giving em were too big, came back and he was dead (Being munched on by the :censor: crickets !!!!!)

Here's the last clear pic of him taken yesterday afternoon










Now i'm in a quandry... What do I do with Boo, his tankmate.
I've never seen 'her' since I dug her up a few weeks ago, and had never seen her before that apart from when I put her in the tank back in October, but looking at them together from mid Feb >Pic Here< she was clearly feeding during the night and hiding away during the day (She's the one closest to the 5p ie the Fat one !!)

So... Do I leave her in there, but remove the sml crickets and stick to micros (Incase the smls were to blame for Peeks demise - There was plenty food for them lying around, banana, grape and some fishfood too!!)

or do I put her in a faunarium (She's a 3/4" (2cm) toad in an 18"x12"x12" fishtank) with only a thin layer of cocofibre and monitor her food



Also... Eyeballs eye is no better. Asked at the rep shop & was told the only thing I can get is from the vets but I shouldn't get in touch with the vets because garden frogs are endangered and I shouldn't be keeping them.:bash:
Makes me laugh, two out of three reptile speciaslist shops think it's illegal to keep native amphibians...Think i'll email the third and see what they say...haha


----------



## manda88

Poor Peek  do you think you'll try and find some more to keep Boo company? Your reptile shops sound like idiots, just take him to the vet if you're worried. I hope he'll be ok!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Dunno if i'll get any more, they were a bit of a disappointment if i'm brutally honest.
I expected them to be bouncing around all day hunting for food inamongst the leaves and twigs but i've only ever seen Peek and thats presumably because something was wrong (I never did do a fecal test on em... Maybe I should put Boo on kitchen roll so I can do one)

I've chucked a PM lotte's way to see what she thinks, but having just been through my pics looking at his eye closely, I can see it started on Jan 3rd !!! :gasp: DAMN


----------



## Ron Magpie

It's always sad to lose one, though. I'm a bit disapointed with my burrowing frogs, for the same reason- they spend pretty much all of their time underground, and I only see them if I go into the living room in the middle of the night, or occasionally early in the morning when I make my first cup of tea. As the boyf says, 'pretty tank, shame there looks like there's nothing in it!' :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

WOOHOO

BUD ate a waxy tonight !!!!! :2thumb:
Last record of him eating was 11th Nov !!

Bit like my APB(ASIAN painted bullfrogs) who STILL haven't woken up yet even after me putting the heatmat underneath them... they stopped feeding mid Nov !!... gonna dig them out before I go to bed and chuck some crickets in... see if food will wake em up !! 

Also... picking the old lady up from work, just walking back to the car to see a METEOR fly across the sky...Absolutely STUNNING sight... never seen anything like it before. Here's a pic, albeit from someone in Manchester.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> WOOHOO
> 
> BUD ate a waxy tonight !!!!! :2thumb:
> Last record of him eating was 11th Nov !!
> 
> Bit like my APB(ASIAN painted bullfrogs) who STILL haven't woken up yet even after me putting the heatmat underneath them... they stopped feeding mid Nov !!... gonna dig them out before I go to bed and chuck some crickets in... see if food will wake em up !!
> 
> *Also... picking the old lady up from work, just walking back to the car to see a METEOR fly across the sky...Absolutely STUNNING sight... never seen anything like it before. Here's a pic, albeit from someone in Manchester.
> *
> image


I'm still blaming the drugs...:whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

How do some people remember when to breathe !??!!!.....

Ok.. convo on facebook between the guy I bought a viv off and his mate....

Guy 1 - There's an electric car charger in consett lmao
Guy 2 - probably for electric cars or summit. not sure like but thats all a can think of...

:bash:

:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe, I've been surfing round some of the other sections, and noticing the ongoing dramas :whistling2:

I've decided (for those of you that have read or seen Lord of the Rings) that 'Phibs is the equivalent of the Shire; mostly peaceful, mostly safe, with just the odd Orc sneaking in to cause a bit of trouble. The rest of the site is more like war-torn Middle Earth! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, I've been surfing round some of the other sections, and noticing the ongoing dramas :whistling2:
> 
> I've decided (for those of you that have read or seen Lord of the Rings) that 'Phibs is the equivalent of the Shire; mostly peaceful, mostly safe, with just the odd Orc sneaking in to cause a bit of trouble. The rest of the site is more like war-torn Middle Earth! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


True, especially the spiders and invert section :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I've been reading some of the trolling threads in Snakes (Thanks to ppl linking em in the fbook group) 
*Weaning a snake on to cheese*
&
*Snake not eaten for over 12 months and has now gone missing*

*:lol2:*

Sometimes I wish for some drama in here.... might liven the place up a bit


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> True, especially the spiders and invert section :lol2:


Shelob! :lol2:



REDDEV1L said:


> I've been reading some of the trolling threads in Snakes (Thanks to ppl linking em in the fbook group)
> *Weaning a snake on to cheese*
> &
> *Snake not eaten for over 12 months and has now gone missing*
> 
> *:lol2:*
> 
> Sometimes I wish for some drama in here.... might liven the place up a bit


 Be careful what you wish for...:whistling2:


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> I've been reading some of the trolling threads in Snakes (Thanks to ppl linking em in the fbook group)
> *Weaning a snake on to cheese*
> &
> *Snake not eaten for over 12 months and has now gone missing*
> 
> *:lol2:*
> 
> Sometimes I wish for some drama in here.... might liven the place up a bit


I've only read the first page of that first thread but SWEET LORD how thick are the people who thought he was serious?


----------



## Ron Magpie

My cane toad likes Murrey Mints. Not any other mints, just them. I have to wiggle them in the tongs, though.


----------



## manda88

I'm gonna start offering my corns sweetcorn, see if it makes them any nicer.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> True, especially the spiders and invert section :lol2:


 what you talking 'bout ? :whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> what you talking 'bout ? :whip:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

This section does have its fair share of unbearable, delinquent retards though.

Or maybe i'm just bitter.

Meh.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, I've been surfing round some of the other sections, and noticing the ongoing dramas :whistling2:
> 
> I've decided (for those of you that have read or seen Lord of the Rings) that 'Phibs is the equivalent of the Shire; mostly peaceful, mostly safe, with just the odd Orc sneaking in to cause a bit of trouble. The rest of the site is more like war-torn Middle Earth! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


That is probably true.

Have you seen the ongoing one in Shelled because I (among others) advised against getting Sliders for many reasons. Its the thread with the all capitals heading.

This section does seem to be friendly - most be the calming influence of toads and frogs.:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> This section does have its fair share of unbearable, delinquent retards though.
> 
> Or maybe i'm just bitter.
> 
> Meh.


Yep, you're just bitter, Deets.:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Stephen P said:


> That is probably true.
> 
> Have you seen the ongoing one in Shelled because I (among others) advised against getting Sliders for many reasons. Its the thread with the all capitals heading.
> 
> This section does seem to be friendly - most be the calming influence of toads and frogs.:2thumb:


Just read it- worra laff! :lol2: To be fair, I had a few run-ins on Shelled in the beginning; some of the then regular posters were rather territorial and often less than polite. I only drop in there now and again, these days, but apart from you and Jo, most of the other regulars I used to chat to seem to have moved on.


----------



## [email protected]

detail3r said:


> This section does have its fair share of unbearable, delinquent retards though.
> 
> Or maybe i'm just bitter.
> 
> Meh.


I Like this section anthony :2thumb: I've never LOL sooo much on here!!!!! Snake sections been little boring lately :whistling2:

Ya Grumpy Bugga :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, you're just bitter, Deets. :Na_Na_Na_Na


Me? Bitter? ... Actually you're right.




[email protected] said:


> I Like this section anthony :2thumb: I've never LOL sooo much on here!!!!! Snake sections been little boring lately :whistling2:
> 
> Ya Grumpy Bugga :lol2:



It's not a bad section, I like at least 3 users on here


----------



## [email protected]

detail3r said:


> Me? Bitter? ... Actually you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a bad section, I like at least 3 users on here


Yea I really like this section, Its awesome  very entertaining indeed.


----------



## fardilis

Rumor has it that MistKing are coming to the UK soon :gasp:. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> Rumor has it that MistKing are coming to the UK soon :gasp:. Anyone know anything about this?


They're already accessible


----------



## REDDEV1L

Grrrr...SO not cool.

Surrey Pet Supplies appear to have removed the 'Add to Wishlist' system on their website.

I had loads of things in there that I either wanted to order or check out etc. :bash:

Also.. appears my common frog spawn laid last week is infertile 
Could just be slow, so i've brought it inside to speed it up a bit.. but not holding out much hope.
Need a good old downpour to start my painted bullfrogs off, but they're eating well (No surprise there, they're pigs :lol2


----------



## Ron Magpie

I still want a pair of those... :mf_dribble:

Occurred to me the other day that my choice of decor could be considered somewhat eccentric; every flat space in my living room has a tank, a cage or a plant on it...


...I like it though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> every flat space in my living room has a tank, a cage or a plant on it...


That's like me.... Even if I manage to get a rack put in, I'll still have tanks ontop of my drawers... Can't think of anything else to put on it that isn't naff/cliche... Yeah i've got piles of gadgets upstairs... lava lamp, plasma balls, aliens in jars etc etc but it's all just tatt when I think about it... :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

I'm the total opposite - I have all the tanks contained on one rack in the living room, with all the equipment and wiring hidden away as best as possible.


----------



## Ron Magpie

If I had space for a dedicated animal room, most of them would be in it; well, except for the parrots, of course, and the cat, and maybe just one tank (clawed frogs or FBTs) and...:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

detail3r said:


> I'm the total opposite - I have all the tanks contained on one rack in the living room, with all the equipment and wiring hidden away as best as possible.


They say a picture says a thousand words......










No need to state that I simply don't do tidy !!! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> They say a picture says a thousand words......
> 
> image
> 
> No need to state that I simply don't do tidy !!! :lol2:


 :lol2: I've just set up a new rack in my living room (well, an Ikea bench thing that a friend was going to chuck out), which has put the corn snake, burrowing frogs and Asian toads in one place (pic on my profile). Could do with more, though.


----------



## detail3r

This is my idea of messy :


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> This is my idea of messy :
> 
> image


 AAAAAARGH! Call Kim and Aggie, pronto! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> I'm the total opposite - I have all the tanks contained on one rack in the living room, with all the equipment and wiring hidden away as best as possible.


All 3 of them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Come back and tell us that when you have about 17. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> All 3 of them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Come back and tell us that when you have about 17. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


Quality over quantity :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## RhianB87

WOOO I finally might have a place I will be moving into!!! 
Its a small house and not sure how I will fit all the critters but still


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe, posted this on Faceache:
'Moan of the day: The plural of 'vivarium' is 'vivaria'; the plural of 'aquarium' is 'aquaria'; the plural of 'terrarium' is 'terraria'; this means that anybody trying to sell you 'vivariams' 'aquariums' or terrariums' is scamming you, since these don't actually exist. We could discuss this on fora...'


----------



## JustJack

Hello,

Thought I would 'pop in' and say hi, seeing as a recently acquired some frogs!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Trootle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thought I would 'pop in' and say hi, seeing as a recently acquired some frogs!


Hi Troots; what frogs have you aquired? :welcome:


----------



## JustJack

Ron Magpie said:


> Hi Troots; what frogs have you aquired? :welcome:


Well suppose they're not that new, got them in February!

I have 2 H.Versicolor's :2thumb:

They are pretty awesome  Saving up to kit out a live planted exo terra for them


----------



## Ron Magpie

Trootle said:


> Well suppose they're not that new, got them in February!
> 
> I have 2 H.Versicolor's :2thumb:
> 
> They are pretty awesome  Saving up to kit out a live planted exo terra for them


Lovely frogs- and really hardy. :flrt:


----------



## JustJack

Ron Magpie said:


> Lovely frogs- and really hardy. :flrt:


Indeed they are; very vocale!

And one of them is a lovely silvery, green colour. Stunning little things 

Already after more 'phibs!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Trootle said:


> Indeed they are; very vocale!
> 
> And one of them is a lovely silvery, green colour. Stunning little things
> 
> Already after more 'phibs!


Frogs are like crack- only prettier! :lol2: You will be a full-blown froghead in no time...


----------



## JustJack

Ron Magpie said:


> Frogs are like crack- only prettier! :lol2: You will be a full-blown froghead in no time...


And they are cheaper, and legal :lol2:

Would have loads, if it wasn't for my mum :lol2:

Whites and FBTs are definitely on the cards, and I think darts are very fascinating but need to look and research into them a lot more!


----------



## fardilis

*Spotted Venus while looking for frogs*


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> image


Yep, been up there for nearly a month, now. Earlier in the month, Jupiter looked really 'close' to it in the sky; that was the not quite so bright one.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, posted this on Faceache:
> 'Moan of the day: The plural of 'vivarium' is 'vivaria'; the plural of 'aquarium' is 'aquaria'; the plural of 'terrarium' is 'terraria'; this means that anybody trying to sell you 'vivariams' 'aquariums' or terrariums' is scamming you, since these don't actually exist. We could discuss this on fora...'


Whoever posted that should have researched first. :lol2: The plural of aquarium can be either aquariums OR aquaria. Sure the plural of the latin would be aquaria, but last I looked we speak English. 

Too many people worry about correcting people on their English, and in the process forget that there are more important things. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, been up there for nearly a month, now. Earlier in the month, Jupiter looked really 'close' to it in the sky; that was the not quite so bright one.


Orion's quite clear at the mo also, a few weeks ago betelgeuse was big and visible.

If my cam was better I could get pictures of the belt.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Whoever posted that should have researched first. :lol2: The plural of aquarium can be either aquariums OR aquaria. Sure the plural of the latin would be aquaria, but last I looked we speak English.
> 
> Too many people worry about correcting people on their English, and in the process forget that there are more important things. : victory:
> 
> Ade


It was me, and I disagree; but I'm sure we won't fall out about it! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

fardilis said:


> Orion's quite clear at the mo also, a few weeks ago betelgeuse was big and visible.
> 
> *If my cam was better I could get pictures of the belt*.


I'm pretty certain that's illegal.:lol2:

Hi Guys!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm pretty certain that's illegal.:lol2:
> 
> Hi Guys!


FlakeyJakey! Where you been, dude? :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> FlakeyJakey! Where you been, dude? :no1:


Who told you about my dandruff? :gasp:

Lol, I've been hiding away in a broom cupboard hoping that Hagrid would come tell me I'm a Wizard.:blush:

In reality I've just been working my ass off at college to get my A's:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Who told you about my dandruff? :gasp:
> 
> Lol, I've been hiding away in a broom cupboard hoping that Hagrid would come tell me I'm a Wizard.:blush:
> 
> In reality I've just been working my ass off at college to get my A's:flrt:


Good for you, mate- hope they're going well.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Good for you, mate- hope they're going well.


They're thanks! Had my report and got 4 B's and one C, but all my lecturers have said if I revise I can easily get all A's. Tbh I was quite shocked to get B's as I didn't really try in any of the mocks:whistling2::lol2: So just need to get my head down for the exams coming up in a couple of months.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> They're thanks! Had my report and got 4 B's and one C, but all my lecturers have said if I revise I can easily get all A's. Tbh I was quite shocked to get B's as I didn't really try in any of the mocks:whistling2::lol2: So just need to get my head down for the exams coming up in a couple of months.


Well, good luck!


----------



## JustJack

Hello Jake : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Hello Jake : victory:


Hello! :2thumb:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Hello! :2thumb:


How's you?


----------



## _jake_

I'm good thanks! How about yourself? Right I'm off to bed as I have work tomorrow, but feel free to PM me or I'll reply here tomorrow. Night all.


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> I'm good thanks! How about yourself? Right I'm off to bed as I have work tomorrow, but feel free to PM me or I'll reply here tomorrow. Night all.


I'm alright thanks  making the most of the easter holidays by staying up late, wha a rebel :lol2:

Night night


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> It was me, and I disagree; but I'm sure we won't fall out about it! :lol2:


Ner, not worth it bud, especially as I know I'm right. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Ner, seriously, who gives a hoot so long as the person reading understands what you mean anyway? So long as it's not txt or 1337 or teenager web speak...:whistling2: :bash:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> *Ner, not worth it bud, especially as I know I'm right.* :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Ner, seriously, who gives a hoot so long as the person reading understands what you mean anyway? So long as it's not txt or 1337 or teenager web speak...:whistling2: :bash:
> 
> Ade


You're not though; 'fish tank' is an English word, so 'fish tanks' is fine; 'aquarium' is Latin, so 'aquaria' is correct. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Just me being picky...:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Actually I am Ron, as it's usage. Aquaria is used to mean a number of the buildings that house aquariums, as in public aquaria, where aquariums is used to mean a number of glass tanks used to house fish or fishes (plural of a single species is fish, plural of a number of species is fishes). So in this case it's the English usage that counts, rather than the latin. Much like for the plural of statium, both stadia and stadiums is acceptable, as it is a Latin word originally yes, but has been merged into the English language and anglocised. BOTH are correct. If you were talking about it's usage in the LATIN language then yes, aquaria would be the only correct plural, however you're discussing the English language here, not Latin.  Much like the fact we spell lots of other words that originally came from other languages differently. Even time changes spellings in the English language, the perfect example been potato, which until the 20th century was spelt potatoe. 

Anyway, English usage unless you own a number of buildings that house aquariums, you wouldn't use aquaria as the plural. 

I thought you didn't want to argue? lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Actually I am Ron, as it's usage. Aquaria is used to mean a number of the buildings that house aquariums, as in public aquaria, where aquariums is used to mean a number of glass tanks used to house fish or fishes (plural of a single species is fish, plural of a number of species is fishes). So in this case it's the English usage that counts, rather than the latin. Much like for the plural of statium, both stadia and stadiums is acceptable, as it is a Latin word originally yes, but has been merged into the English language and anglocised. BOTH are correct. If you were talking about it's usage in the LATIN language then yes, aquaria would be the only correct plural, however you're discussing the English language here, not Latin.  Much like the fact we spell lots of other words that originally came from other languages differently. Even time changes spellings in the English language, the perfect example been potato, which until the 20th century was spelt potatoe.
> 
> Anyway, English usage unless you own a number of buildings that house aquariums, you wouldn't use aquaria as the plural.
> 
> *I thought you didn't want to argue? lol*
> 
> Ade


No need, mate- I'm right, you're wrong. End of. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Can we just say your both wrong :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> I'm alright thanks  making the most of the easter holidays by staying up late, wha a rebel :lol2:
> 
> Night night


Haha that's good! And me too! Works outta the way today and not working next Sunday as it's Easter so I've got two weeks of awesomeness... which means staying up late on internet forums.:whip: Maybe I'll go to the zoo as well.


----------



## _jake_

Your arguments are funny. To be fair the English language is the worst in the world........ In protehst im gunna speek 'n' tipe lyk this innit.


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Haha that's good! And me too! Works outta the way today and not working next Sunday as it's Easter so I've got two weeks of awesomeness... which means staying up late on internet forums.:whip: Maybe I'll go to the zoo as well.


Sounds good :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

it does, and rather depressing.


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> it does, and rather depressing.


:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> :lol2:


I've just read your pet lists in your sig and I actually hate you right now.:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> I've just read your pet lists in your sig and I actually hate you right now.:lol2:


Hahaha!

Whys that?


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Whys that?


Cuz I want pets like you've got:bash: Damn my ambition to go to University!:lol2:


----------



## JustJack

_jake_ said:


> Cuz I want pets like you've got:bash: Damn my ambition to go to University!:lol2:


Haha, quite a good lot since my mum said no more when I had a snake! :lol2:

But think, go to uni, get a good degree, you have the rest of your life to get pets you want


----------



## _jake_

Trootle said:


> Haha, quite a good lot since my mum said no more when I had a snake! :lol2:
> 
> But think, go to uni, get a good degree, you have the rest of your life to get pets you want


Stop being so sensible. It's not right. Or natural. Ergh.:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## JustJack

Morning guys


----------



## RhianB87

How is everyone?

I have got the flu so feel really grumpy and ill  But I get the keys to my new house on Wednesday!

People who privately rent, are landlords allowed to just randomly turn up or do they have to tell you first?


----------



## Ron Magpie

They have to give you 24 hours notice.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> They have to give you 24 hours notice.


ok cool, they dont know about the frogs... :whistling2: So I can hide them if needs be. I will mention it and say that I am looking at buying them at some point. I think the landlady will be fine


----------



## Wolfenrook

FallenAngel said:


> How is everyone?
> 
> I have got the flu so feel really grumpy and ill  But I get the keys to my new house on Wednesday!
> 
> People who privately rent, are landlords allowed to just randomly turn up or do they have to tell you first?


We're about to start private renting (just waiting on the estate agents to sort out the inventory). Rules are the same for any landlord, private or housing association:-

"The landlord, or a person authorised by him in writing, may at reasonable tinmes of the day, on giving 24 hours’ notice in writing to the tenant or occupier, enter premises to which this section applies for the purpose of viewing their state and condition."

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1985/70/section/8

Please note the spelling error there is the government workers who typed the act up... :lol2: That isn't a guarantee though that they wont just show up and try to bully their way in, it just means you have the right to refuse to let them in if you haven't had 24 hours notice.

Ade


----------



## JustJack

Ello


----------



## RhianB87

Wolfenrook said:


> We're about to start private renting (just waiting on the estate agents to sort out the inventory). Rules are the same for any landlord, private or housing association:-
> 
> "The landlord, or a person authorised by him in writing, may at reasonable tinmes of the day, on giving 24 hours’ notice in writing to the tenant or occupier, enter premises to which this section applies for the purpose of viewing their state and condition."
> 
> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1985/70/section/8
> 
> Please note the spelling error there is the government workers who typed the act up... :lol2: That isn't a guarantee though that they wont just show up and try to bully their way in, it just means you have the right to refuse to let them in if you haven't had 24 hours notice.
> 
> Ade


Thanks for that, enough time to hide the frogs


----------



## Wolfenrook

Our new landlord knows we keep frogs etc, we made sure the estate agents knew. They just don't know how many! lmfao

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Our new landlord knows we keep frogs etc, we made sure the estate agents knew. They just don't know how many! lmfao
> 
> Ade


An agent for my Housing Association had to come round for some paperwork a few months ago- I think she was a bit freaked, but like you, Ade, I 'declared' it all when I moved in- and I've never had a complaint in 12+ years, so they don't bother me.

Of course, the collection has expanded a _tiny_ bit since then...


----------



## Wolfenrook

Aye, our new one was more interested in our cats and dog. Frogs in vivs don't cause damage, which is their primary concern. Our current housing association were a bit twitchy about the cultures, until I showed them just how secure they are, and how the vivs are fly proofed etc etc. They can't say much about crickets as they aren't listed as a health hazard or a pest. I wouldn't want to try to push it though and culture roaches. lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hehe, the guy who signed me up was a bit concerned about my cat- so I had to go through the whole 'yes, but he's a house cat, he never goes outside even when he can, he totally uses a litter tray and the neighbours won't even know he's here blahdeblah' routine. I said, 'Im a bit worried about the birds, though' and he said 'well, they are in cages, aren't they?' 'Oh, 
yes', I said, thinking to myself: '*You've* never lived next to an African grey in full scream, have you?':lol2: 

But as I said, no-one has ever been bothered.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Last place we lived in there was a bungalow behind us with a parrot. Bloody thing use to drive us absolutely insane! lol

Then the crazy old bat built a chicken pen, so not only did we have screaming parrot, we had the stink of badly cleaned out chicken pen in the summer as well...

Our cats are pretty much house cats as well. The older one goes out, but only to lie in the garden when it's sunny, she's VERY old and wobbly on her feet these days. The other we can't let out as the last time we tried it was 2am before he decided to come home... So now he's on house arrest. 2 covered cat litter trays, 1 on the landing, 1 in the hallway.

Our dog barely barks, she barks a tiny bit if when at the bottom of the gargen the neighbours that back on to us let their dog down the garden, and it DOES bark a lot and sets her off. We don't let her though, she gets called in the second she starts.

Our kids are the biggest nuisance here. lmao

Ade


----------



## detail3r

So glad I own as opposed to rent. I wonder how many landlords would be happy with PDFs and the FFs that inevitably come with them?

If you need a hand moving in Ade, let me know.


----------



## colinm

Ive got a friend who hires a van for his 200+ snakes for his quarterly inspection.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> So glad I own as opposed to rent. I wonder how many landlords would be happy with PDFs and the FFs that inevitably come with them?
> 
> If you need a hand moving in Ade, let me know.


As someone who works in Social Housing, I can tell you that fruitflies would be the least of their worries, when it comes to possible extra inhabitants...:whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> As someone who works in Social Housing, I can tell you that fruitflies would be the least of their worries, when it comes to possible extra inhabitants...:whistling2:


I was more referring to private renting as opposed to local housing authority properties.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, we told them we had vivs etc, so they have no grounds for complaint.  It's not like they are going to do any damage, and the odd fruitfly that eascapes is dead within a couple of days, especially as they usually fall onto my anti mite paper. 

Oh and Ant, will take you up on that offer! An extra pair of hands will be a huge help, especially with the 2 big tanks and the vivs. Here's hoping your not at work when the days come (moving over a few days, with the big stuff been moved over 2 days.). 

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, we told them we had vivs etc, so they have no grounds for complaint.  It's not like they are going to do any damage, and the odd fruitfly that eascapes is dead within a couple of days, especially as they usually fall onto my anti mite paper.
> 
> Oh and Ant, will take you up on that offer! An extra pair of hands will be a huge help, especially with the 2 big tanks and the vivs. Here's hoping your not at work when the days come (moving over a few days, with the big stuff been moved over 2 days.).
> 
> Ade


If you give me enough notice, i'm pretty sure I can help.

What month are you expecting to move?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Should be this month bud. Not got a date yet as estate agent needs to do an inventory... Slow they are. Soon as I get a date I'll let you know.

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Wolfenrook said:


> Should be this month bud. Not got a date yet as estate agent needs to do an inventory... Slow they are. Soon as I get a date I'll let you know.
> 
> Ade


No worries, just let me know and i'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I hate moving, with a passion. It's alright once it's done, but it is *so* stressful till then.


----------



## Wolfenrook

The bit I hate most Ron is moving the tanks. Was bad enough last time moving just the 1 180 litre (little tanks are easy. lol). This time got to move the 180 litre Sisa viv which is a converted aquarium, and my 225 litre planted and the sump which can't be removed from the cabinet... Did I mention the PVC plumbing on it? Wibble.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> The bit I hate most Ron is moving the tanks. Was bad enough last time moving just the 1 180 litre (little tanks are easy. lol). This time got to move the 180 litre Sisa viv which is a converted aquarium, and my 225 litre planted and the sump which can't be removed from the cabinet... Did I mention the PVC plumbing on it? Wibble.
> 
> Ade


Wibble indeed! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye, our new one was more interested in our cats and dog. Frogs in vivs don't cause damage, which is their primary concern. Our current housing association were a bit twitchy about the cultures, until I showed them just how secure they are, and how the vivs are fly proofed etc etc. They can't say much about crickets as they aren't listed as a health hazard or a pest. I wouldn't want to try to push it though and culture roaches. lol
> 
> Ade


Yeah the landlady apparently doesnt mind animals and everything she doesnt know about is in tanks. We wont be getting anymore cats or a dog, maybe some more snakes though :whistling2:



colinm said:


> Ive got a friend who hires a van for his 200+ snakes for his quarterly inspection.


Haha That must be mental moving all of that around!



Wolfenrook said:


> The bit I hate most Ron is moving the tanks. Was bad enough last time moving just the 1 180 litre (little tanks are easy. lol). This time got to move the 180 litre Sisa viv which is a converted aquarium, and my 225 litre planted and the sump which can't be removed from the cabinet... Did I mention the PVC plumbing on it? Wibble.
> 
> Ade


Peice of cake. : victory: About half an hours work :whistling2:

All I have to move tank wise is a 1 1/2 foot frog tank, 3x 3 foot vivs, a 2 foot viv, 3 rubs, a small glass viv and a small exo. But then there is all the rubbish that goes with it like extra deco e.t.c. that you gather over time and all the cats stuff which will be a nightmare. Also the cats have to go in a metal dog crate to be moved as the male as such a thick head he can headbutt his way out of the plastic one! 

I think I am going to decant all the reptiles and amphibs into smaller tanks so its less space for them to get thrown around.


----------



## manda88

Stick the snakes in a pillowcase each and then the pillowcase into a small RUB or something, that's what we did for the ones that are in lidless tubs, the rest we just left in their tubs but took out the heavy things like hides and waterbowls so they didn't get squished when turning corners or something  The froggies we took out and put into individual cricket tubs and things for the journey, the darts stayed in their tanks though, screw trying to catch those guys.
I found moving quite fun, it's unpacking that sucks :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

manda88 said:


> Stick the snakes in a pillowcase each and then the pillowcase into a small RUB or something, that's what we did for the ones that are in lidless tubs, the rest we just left in their tubs but took out the heavy things like hides and waterbowls so they didn't get squished when turning corners or something  The froggies we took out and put into individual cricket tubs and things for the journey, the darts stayed in their tanks though, screw trying to catch those guys.
> I found moving quite fun, it's unpacking that sucks :lol2:


 I think the three bigger snakes that are in vivs are going to into pillow cases as I cant find any RUBS! I must have more RUBs or plastic tub somewhere. 
Ava and Ember will stay in their RUBs with everything taken out like you said. 

The packing is driving me mad! I dont have enough boxes or bags so will be doing stuff in shifts. Taking a load over tomorrow when I get the keys so I will have some free boxes.


----------



## manda88

That sucks, if I'd have had any left from my move I would've given them to you!  I get all mine free as my sister works somewhere where she can just nick huge boxes from the warehouse and give them to me :lol2: we're not pikeys, promise.
Packing does take forever, unpacking is even worse, we've still got 2 or 3 boxes left and we've been here 2 months or something, I've lost count now!


----------



## RhianB87

Haha thats ok. I have got a fair amount moved over there now.
The landlady is lovely. We can get any animals we want but need to ask if we want more cats or a dog. All caged things are ok :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis

FallenAngel said:


> Haha thats ok. I have got a fair amount moved over there now.
> The landlady is lovely. We can get any animals we want but need to ask if we want more cats or a dog. All caged things are ok :2thumb:


Define 'Cage'


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> Define 'Cage'


Define 'define'.


----------



## REDDEV1L

After a flurry of activity lastnight and tonight
(Truth be told, it takes my mind off being hungry)










Not sure who saw my rant on FB but ended up making my own bloody waterfall out of polystyrene, which incorporates a cave under/behind which is cool.
I'll probably need to do loads of tweaking, might need to extend the ledge, might need to change the little Tiki dude (the water will come out of his mouth for the waterfall!!) if it doesn't go to plan.

Trying to think of some little thing I can add to the bottom layer to give a hiding spot or something but dunno.


Also... need opinions....

I want the ledge and cave system to be removable (Cleaning etc), so do you think I could use these hooks....








Not sure what they're called, but they were used to mount our fireplace to the wall.


----------



## fardilis

detail3r said:


> Define 'define'.



de·fine (d







)_v._ *de·fined*, *de·fin·ing*, *de·fines* 
_v.__tr._*1. **a. * To state the precise meaning of (a word or sense of a word, for example).
*b. * To describe the nature or basic qualities of; explain: define the properties of a new drug; a study that defines people according to their median incomes.

*2. **a. * To delineate the outline or form of: gentle hills that were defined against the sky.
*b. * To specify distinctly: define the weapons to be used in limited warfare.

*3. * To give form or meaning to: "For him, a life is defined by action" (Jay Parini).

_v.__intr._ To make or write a definition.

:2thumb:


----------



## detail3r

fardilis said:


> de·fine (dimage-fimagenimage)_v._ *de·fined*, *de·fin·ing*, *de·fines*
> _v.__tr._*1. **a. * To state the precise meaning of (a word or sense of a word, for example).
> *b. * To describe the nature or basic qualities of; explain: define the properties of a new drug; a study that defines people according to their median incomes.
> 
> *2. **a. * To delineate the outline or form of: gentle hills that were defined against the sky.
> *b. * To specify distinctly: define the weapons to be used in limited warfare.
> 
> *3. * To give form or meaning to: "For him, a life is defined by action" (Jay Parini).
> 
> _v.__intr._ To make or write a definition.
> 
> :2thumb:


You can copy and paste - congratulations.

I think you'll find that's *sarcasm* 

(I've put that in bold so you can copy and paste that and find the definitions too).


----------



## [email protected]

detail3r said:


> You can copy and paste - congratulations.
> 
> I think you'll find that's *sarcasm*
> 
> (I've put that in bold so you can copy and paste that and find the definitions too).


Honestly Anthony ......... what you like Hey :whistling2: 

ya Sarcastic bugga :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Woohoo! The new dongle has arrived, and it *works*! :2thumb: Which means I'm no longer exiled to Internet Mongolia when I'm at my place. Mind you, it's v-e-r-y s-l-o-w, compared to work or the boyfs wifi- but worth it, anyway. I should have sorted it out months ago...


----------



## RhianB87

fardilis said:


> Define 'Cage'


She said she might have a problem if I decide to bring a wolf hound home but I think most things are ok. She has 40 rats so doesnt mind animals :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis

FallenAngel said:


> She said she might have a problem if I decide to bring a wolf hound home but I think most things are ok. *She has 40 rats* so doesnt mind animals :2thumb:


Evan snakes?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Only an hour to go till I get paid, and I can get some ****- grrrrr! I had the amount carefully planned, then spent most of the afternoon playing on the net- I always smoke more then.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Only an hour to go till I get paid, and I can get some ****- grrrrr! I had the amount carefully planned, then spent most of the afternoon playing on the net- I always smoke more then.


At least you're not addicted:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> At least you're not addicted:Na_Na_Na_Na:


'Course not- I can give it up anytime I like- I just don't 'like' tonight! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Course not- I can give it up anytime I like- I just don't 'like' tonight! :lol2:


Just never take up a career based in logistics :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Just never take up a career based in logistics :whistling2:


Haha- I've been a serious, hardline addict for years. It's been quite useful in my work from time-to-time, actually- I *know* what being an addict is like!


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Haha- I've been a serious, hardline addict for years. It's been quite useful in my work from time-to-time, actually- I *know* what being an addict is like!


Ahh I see, when in Rome and all that:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Ahh I see, when in Rome and all that:whistling2:


No, more empathy and lack of judgement. When a client tells me how his life is ruled by his addiction, I get it. And he knows I do. So, knowing I'm not looking down on him, he's more willing to work with me to deal with it.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> No, more empathy and lack of judgement. When a client tells me how his life is ruled by his addiction, I get it. And he knows I do. So, knowing I'm not looking down on him, he's more willing to work with me to deal with it.


I admire what you do. I don't have that sense of perspective. Or empathy. Or compassion.


----------



## Ron Magpie

We all have different skill sets.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> We all have different skill sets.


Agreed. I like to rant. In solitude.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Blue has got his Spring wanderlust on again (with the emphasis on 'lust'!). At least he's eating this time, albeit reluctantly, but I've had to tape the glass slide on his tank shut to stop him forcing it open and going for a wander round. At least corn snakes only come into season once a year! :devil:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Blue has got his Spring wanderlust on again (with the emphasis on 'lust'!). At least he's eating this time, albeit reluctantly, but I've had to tape the glass slide on his tank shut to stop him forcing it open and going for a wander round. At least corn snakes only come into season once a year! :devil:


Aww bless him, he wants a sexy lady to visit :whistling2:


----------



## detail3r

Having just witnessed some horrific sights on 18+ - I now need my eyes bleached.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Having just witnessed some horrific sights on 18+ - I now need my eyes bleached.


 I still haven't got round to joining that.


----------



## detail3r

If you value your eyesight - keep it that way.


----------



## REDDEV1L

detail3r said:


> Having just witnessed some horrific sights on 18+ - I now need my eyes bleached.


That's what you get for looking at the Nudey thread !!!! (I assume)





grrrrr @ EXO TERRA

:censor:s changing the lid design so you HAVE to buy old style replacements direct from them at double the price of new style ones :bash:


Also... while finding their contact page to rant... 

I noticed their new line of









45 x 45 x 30 cm / 18” x 18” x 12” (WxDxH)
60 x 45 x 30 cm / 24” x 18” x 12” (WxDxH)
90 x 45 x 30 cm / 36” x 18” x 12” (WxDxH)


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> If you value your eyesight - keep it that way.


:lol2: I think I know exactly who you're talking about...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Annoying! The new style lids are nice though. My bumble bee toads one has twisty locking bits = no more snapped off 'lid locks' 

The 'low' terrariums look a bit rubbish. Maybe ok for a snake?


----------



## BlackWidow4

*Innocent One-Not!!!*



detail3r said:


> Having just witnessed some horrific sights on 18+ - I now need my eyes bleached.


 
It's not All bad in there is it,ha?


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> That's what you get for looking at the Nudey thread !!!! (I assume)





detail3r said:


> If you value your eyesight - keep it that way.


Well, I wouldn't necessarily be looking at the same pictures...:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, I wouldn't necessarily be looking at the same pictures...:whistling2:


For your question it's COGTFO :lol2:

Well it's not really a question, more of what they shout at newbies.... Or TOGTFO.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bloody hell! How difficult are the RSPCA! I've tried reporting about a cat that I see every day, getting thinner and thinner. So I say 'he's really thin and scrawny and you can see bones' obviously I've stated the colour of the cat etc and I get an email back saying:

Thank you for recontacting the RSPCA with the information requested. In this instance we still need a little more information about the cat's condition before we are able to asses the situation. If you are able to provide the following information;

When you state scrawny, can you describe this fully?
You state you can almost see the bones,what is it that makes you think that the cat is thin?


What the hell else am I supposed to say. I've not been able to pick it up and have said that others have commented on the cat. Answered all their other questions!
Do they want to help animals or shall I just go and feed the cat?! Grr


----------



## rob-stl-07

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Bloody hell! How difficult are the RSPCA! I've tried reporting about a cat that I see every day, getting thinner and thinner. So I say 'he's really thin and scrawny and you can see bones' obviously I've stated the colour of the cat etc and I get an email back saying:
> 
> Thank you for recontacting the RSPCA with the information requested. In this instance we still need a little more information about the cat's condition before we are able to asses the situation. If you are able to provide the following information;
> 
> When you state scrawny, can you describe this fully?
> You state you can almost see the bones,what is it that makes you think that the cat is thin?
> 
> 
> What the hell else am I supposed to say. I've not been able to pick it up and have said that others have commented on the cat. Answered all their other questions!
> Do they want to help animals or shall I just go and feed the cat?! Grr


I know they mean well but imo the RSPCA don't have a clue about anything, i refuse to associate with them


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm tempted to get the thesaurus out and reply using really long complicated words :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

This is for Stu, really, but other lovers of trivia may enjoy: The translation of _Microhylidae_ is literally 'small, forest living frog' (knew I had it somewhere, came across it in an old book last night! :lol2

Of course, this title is a) *Very* unimaginative and b) Not very accurate, since quite a few microhylids are not small, and they don't all live in forests. But that's taxonomists for you. :whistling2:

In the same vein, The Latin name of the marsupial frog, _Gastrotheca_ literally means 'stomach pouch'- and as we all know, their brooding pouch is on their back...


----------



## soundstounite

Ron Magpie said:


> This is for Stu, really, but other lovers of trivia may enjoy: The translation of _Microhylidae_ is literally 'small, forest living frog' (knew I had it somewhere, came across it in an old book last night! :lol2
> 
> Of course, this title is a) *Very* unimaginative and b) Not very accurate, since quite a few microhylids are not small, and they don't all live in forests. But that's taxonomists for you. :whistling2:
> 
> In the same vein, The Latin name of the marsupial frog, _Gastrotheca_ literally means 'stomach pouch'- and as we all know, their brooding pouch is on their back...


Re the pm Ron......
Once again Stu's inability to see letters scuppers him,LMAO....maybe i was going with mychorisia...spell it for me mate...but micro is small and hylids are tree frogs,which i would have got if i could see it :bash:
what does this relate to Ron this thread moves too fast for me,all i can find is nude thin ............cats:gasp:....man i so nearly went wrong there:whistling2:
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie

soundstounite said:


> Re the pm Ron......
> Once again Stu's inability to see letters scuppers him,LMAO....maybe i was going with mychorisia...spell it for me mate...but micro is small and hylids are tree frogs,which i would have got if i could see it :bash:
> what does this relate to Ron this thread moves too fast for me,all i can find is nude thin ............cats:gasp:....man i so nearly went wrong there:whistling2:
> Stu


Hehehe...

We were talking about this when I got my Madagascan burrowing frogs, which are microhylids, as are tomato frogs, Malayan bullfrogs and so-called narrow-mouthed toads and sheep frogs. Although all are related, 'small forest frogs' hardly begins to describe them.

EDIT: And by the same token, 'Hylid' just means 'forest living frog' (without the 'small'). There is no clue in the family name about their climbing abilities.


----------



## soundstounite

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehehe...
> 
> We were talking about this when I got my Madagascan burrowing frogs, which are microhylids, as are tomato frogs, Malayan bullfrogs and so-called narrow-mouthed toads and sheep frogs. Although all are related, 'small forest frogs' hardly begins to describe them


Forgive me mate......... been a proper sh*t week and getting worse....... I'm a bit brain dead to say the least,tomorrow's another day:2thumb:,i do recollect some of this ,now I've been gently reminded:lol2:how far are those little fires from morphout kiddo
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie

soundstounite said:


> Forgive me mate......... been a proper sh*t week and getting worse....... I'm a bit brain dead to say the least,tomorrow's another day:2thumb:,i do recollect some of this ,now I've been gently reminded:lol2:*how far are those little fires from morphout kiddo*
> Stu


*Very* close- most have four legs, now. Interestingly, the batch Dave has are quite a way behind- but then his house is much colder than my flat. If my (mad scientist :crazy theories are correct, I would expect more males from my two groups than his. We've both been colour-feeding, though, so hopefully they won't turn out yucky yellow: victory:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm getting an African pygmy hedgehog for my birthday! Picking him up next week :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm getting an African pygmy hedgehog for my birthday! Picking him up next week :flrt:


Officially jealous! I'd love one of those! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I DID want it added to my wishlist until I read they wake up at about 8pm and run on their wheel all night... no thanks !! :lol2:
Hog related... mum nearly fainted lastnight when she let the dog in the garden and sat where their food USED to be were 2 adult hedgehogs !!!
(We had a new fence put up which meant they couldn't wander in, so they just dug under it!!!!) We don't mind.... we even feed em (They need as much help as they can get doncha think) but its the fleas and the possibility of the dog getting out we worry about!!

Shifted Boo, my Oak toad lastnight from her 18x12 into an XL Flat Faunarium.









(I DARE anyone to say the tank isn't big enough & actually mean it !!!)
(That's her between the skull and cork tube incase you can't find her)

Simply because 
a) she doesn't need the hight of the glass tank. 
b) the tank light does my head in.
c) Never see her out and about so a UV bulb is a waste of time.
plus said faunarium was properly fly-proofed for the froglets when they freshly morphed so no more wayward flies or weevils. :thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> *Very* close- most have four legs, now. Interestingly, the batch Dave has are quite a way behind- but then his house is much colder than my flat. If my (mad scientist :crazy theories are correct, I would expect more males from my two groups than his. We've both been colour-feeding, though, so hopefully they won't turn out yucky yellow: victory:


You tried using Repashy Calcium Plus to dust their food bud? I've found it excellent for enhancing colours. My Cristobals are a much nicer shade since I've had them than they were when I bought them.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm getting an African pygmy hedgehog for my birthday! Picking him up next week :flrt:


My wife wants one. I told her if she wants one we're going to have to have a 48inch triple viv stack in the living room, to replace the 40cm Beardie viv and 36 inch leopard gecko viv whilst providing somewhere she could keep a hog... :lol2:



REDDEV1L said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y244/REDMOZZ/RFUK/boonewtank.jpg
> (I DARE anyone to say the tank isn't big enough & actually mean it !!!)


Looks plenty big enough. lol So hard to say that though, I'm such a glass snob it's terrible. :lol2: I HATE having to use plastic boxes to rear my froglets in even.... :blush:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Ade: no, I haven't tried any of the Repashy mixes yet- I don't buy online, and they don't seem to be available, retail. I fed the tadpoles largely on Spectrum fish food, which will hopefully have the same effect, and I gutload crickets on a mix of that, red-factor canary food, nutrobal and carrot, all ground up to a paste in a morter and pestle. This weekend I bought some fruitflies (which they are nomming down) and fortunately my local petshop had some hatchling crickets in, so they are on the paste as we speak. Oh, and by the way, FFs *are* as annoying as I thought they were! These are one of the non-flying strains, but they still get everywhere! :devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm not fussed about him running in the wheel all night, I share my room with very loud frogs! I've ordered a silent wheel anyway just incase :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm not fussed about him running in the wheel all night, I share my room with very loud frogs! I've ordered a silent wheel anyway just incase :no1:


I 'babysat' a hamster one X-mas, and she had to go in my bedroom because the cats would have nommed her in a trice (they totally don't go for any other animals I've got- in fact they hide when the parrots are out, but hamsters must smell especially yummy). It was a nightmare. The damn thing ran it's wheel every night, all night- I was ready to feed it to them myself! :devil:

But then, I hate hamsters anyway.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I don't really like hamsters either. Except those little dwarf ones but they are evil!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't really like hamsters either. Except those little dwarf ones but they are evil!


Yup... amen to that.
I had one back in my pre-teens, ended up giving the little :censor: away because it kept biting me.

Was bitten by a mole my gran saved from her cat/dog at one point too...that bloody hurt !!!


Wise move on the quiet wheel :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I love hamsters, and have kept both Syrian and Campbell's dwarf hamsters. They need to be handled from early on though, including by the store, otherwise you have to hand tame them yourself and they can become nasty. In the case of Campbell's (Russian dwarf) you need to handle them very regularly as they forget their taming, we had 4 and of them only 2 could be handled, the other 2 lived on their own as they were even vicious towards each other. Roborvski hamsters are the worst though! Those little horrors are too small and fast to hand tame and so become VERY nasty. At present we have a Syrian hamster, I can handle her but she bites my wife. lol

We've also kept mice and guinea pigs, and our oldest daughter has 3 gerbils who will only let my wife handle them. lol

As to squeaking wheels, we don't have any in our room, but back when we did we just got used to it, plus if you use a plastic weel and keep it lubricated they don't squeak that much.

Oh and Ron, try some Paprika. It's supposed to be a very good source of pigments, including beta-carotene. papriex I know quite a few dart breeders in the US use it.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've got him a silent spinner flying saucer as it looks awesome! 

I nearly got a dwarf hamster once but even the man in the shop who had obviously had a bad expirenced was scared to pick it up :lol2: I know my hedgehog will need bonding time with me and handling on a regular basis, so I've bought a bonding bag so I can carry him round the house with me :blush: :flrt:

ETA if you haven't guessed, I have rabbits and I took on my friends the other week and she is quite bitey and growls, but she just needs spaying!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, Just ordered myself a Male Square-Marked Toad :2thumb:
I DID have a nice space on my desk (after moving the Oak Toad) but I knew it wouldn't last long.... quarantine tank for the newbie (as its a WC Egyptian import)










Looks lovely when freshly shed doesn't she !!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Grrr- changing halogen bulbs is a pain in the bunda! :devil: You can't actually touch the things, so you have to maneuver these stupid little wires into even more stupid little sockets whilst holding the bulb in a paper towel. Gostoso the cane toad has light again, though, so mission accomplished.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Grrr- changing halogen bulbs is a pain in the bunda! :devil: You can't actually touch the things, so you have to maneuver these stupid little wires into even more stupid little sockets whilst holding the bulb in a paper towel. Gostoso the cane toad has light again, though, so mission accomplished.


My commons are still without....because my attempt at getting a lift to the whoelsaler failed, and my dad can only get 24" from work and I need 30"
BUT I do have a spare 18" controller and bulb which I may be able to place in which will do for now.

----

GRRRR Some kid (Ron knows the one) is asking why his WTF are staying green in their temporary 30x30x45 exo when they were normally brown in the bigger 45x45x60.
When asked the temps in the bigger one he said... and I quote....

" the humidys 70 and temp is around 65 "

65'f !!!!! No bloody wonder they're brown !

My room temp at 3am is higher than that!

Also... After changing the rainchamber... the male chubby frog hasn't shut his mouth.... he's obviously liking the deeper water !!!!!
Now I better do some research on how to look after the tads... incase I get that far... (All I know currently is they can metamorph in about 2 weeks!!!)


----------



## Ron Magpie

We were all young, once, Oh Devilish One- although I admit, a line of work dealing with 'difficult' youths helps! :lol2:

Boys Toys time: I've been playing with the Exo light canopy I acquired (thanks Luke! :2thumb, and once I got it working, it seemed fine on my golden treefrog tank- but the tubes wouldn't start today, at all. Looking at it, the whole thing was very damp with overnight condensation, and it occured to me that it would be a good idea to fill the halogen bulb socket, as well as the others, so I picked up a bulb today, while leaving the whole thing to dry out. Result; it works! Yay! It seems that the switch that controls the halogen bulb also controls the fan (*you* may have all known this, *I* didn't!), and since both use (I imagine) lots of electricity *and* both aren't totally needed for the frogs, who aren't known for their basking, I may only use this facility in especially cold weather, but they are cool to have, anyway. Maybe now the plants will thrive, as opposed to survive.

Edit: Managed to upload a pic of the viv to my profile (took me a while, reception is rubbish tonight!).


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hmm.... reminded me I need to find either blanks, or save some dead bulbs for when I finally get this FBT tank sorted... as it's got 3 light fittings and i'm assuming i'll only have two bulbs in it, plus being above a tank with constantly running water will probably lead to plenty condensation.

No word on the car today which is a bummer. Will get a 2% bulb when I finally get there tho, to add to the 10% in the canopy to try and counteract the awful blue hue from the 10% (Someone on Youtube asked me why my toads were blue!! LOL)

I did a bodge-job on my common toad tank so they have atleast some extra light today....
got the old 18" tube and controller out the garage that I got when I bought the exo tank, wired it through the holes in the hood and cable-tied it to the dead 30" bulb.... very crude, and it's definitely on its way out & doesn't give off all that much extra light... but its better than nowt!!

Also... what is the fan you speak of ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Hmm.... reminded me I need to find either blanks, or save some dead bulbs for when I finally get this FBT tank sorted... as it's got 3 light fittings and i'm assuming i'll only have two bulbs in it, plus being above a tank with constantly running water will probably lead to plenty condensation.
> 
> No word on the car today which is a bummer. Will get a 2% bulb when I finally get there tho, to add to the 10% in the canopy to try and counteract the awful blue hue from the 10% (Someone on Youtube asked me why my toads were blue!! LOL)
> 
> I did a bodge-job on my common toad tank so they have atleast some extra light today....
> got the old 18" tube and controller out the garage that I got when I bought the exo tank, wired it through the holes in the hood and cable-tied it to the dead 30" bulb.... very crude, and it's definitely on its way out & doesn't give off all that much extra light... but its better than nowt!!
> 
> Also... what is the fan you speak of ??


Ok, where to start? As a person who used (in Ancient Tymes) ordinary lightbulbs for heating, it was quite common to hang on to dead ones for filling emty sockets-it keeps the socket dry and costs nowt, :2thumb: We also commonly used blue or red tungsten bulbs for for night heating/lighting- which John now tells us are a Bad Thing! :lol2: I guess we just did what we could, given the technology of the time...:whistling2:

Ok, the fan is new to me too, as is the halogen fitting in the canopy. I guess, since they are linked, the fan cools down the extra heat provided by the bulb- but I *am* just guessing!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Here's my little cheeky man :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Here's my little cheeky man :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image


 Gorgeous! I really want one! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Blue managed to get out last night- I obviously didn't tape the glass slide securely enough! :devil: He was quite easy to find, though- a four-foot snake really can't hide as easily as a diddy one. I shan't mention it to the boyf...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Grrrrrrr

Well, after a 24hr amplexus stint, the male finally got the idea and let go.
What ensued woke the whole house at some point or another during the night......

Single Male Kaloula Pulchra Calling - YouTube

This went on virtually continuously ALL NIGHT

Then he went quiet again come 9am(ish) and I finally got a few decent hours sleep.....

Yup, you guessed it, He'd grabbed the female again !!!! :lol2:









I was wondering whether to remove her back to her terrestrial setup and feed her up (They're not eating in the rain chamber & the crix kept drowning so I gave up) in the hope of her producing eggs

but not sure we (Me especially, unless I find my earplugs) can put up with all his calling !! :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Apparently the following post (on another forum) 



> Yup, I totally agree with you John.
> That's why I keep everything seperate. The only thing they share with my 'collection' is food from the same sources.
> The frogs are kept in the garage, all my exotics kept in my room upstairs.
> All utensils (forceps, paintbrushes, sponges, basters, dusting tubs etc) are tank specific apart from the dusting tub was shared downstairs between the adult frogs, their offspring and two of my native toads (who live in the kitchen at the moment) who came from the same pond as the frogs.
> The only downside to my set-up is the food is kept upstairs in my room but I expect I do alot more to stop contamination that some others.
> (I even have disposable nitrile gloves which I use for single tank use only when cleaning out waterbowls and handling if needs be)


is enough for someone to give me -1 reputation and leave this comment...



> This guy's an idiot.


Now i'm not QUITE that anal about it all 
ie the froglets I released were kept in my room, but were kept in the corner ontop/underneath my male common toad and next to Eyeball, both of whom were from the same pond area
and the dusting tub is my main downfall as I use that for all tanks and do end up dipping tank-specific paint brushes/forceps in it to remove the crickets :bash:

But if i'm an idiot for trying to ensure there's as little as possible cross-contamination between my tanks then SPANK MY ASS AND CALL ME AN IDIOT :whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Apparently the following post (on another forum)
> 
> 
> 
> is enough for someone to give me -1 reputation and leave this comment...
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm not QUITE that anal about it all
> ie the froglets I released were kept in my room, but were kept in the corner ontop/underneath my male common toad and next to Eyeball, both of whom were from the same pond area
> and the dusting tub is my main downfall as I use that for all tanks and do end up dipping tank-specific paint brushes/forceps in it to remove the crickets :bash:
> 
> But if i'm an idiot for trying to ensure there's as little as possible cross-contamination between my tanks then SPANK MY ASS AND CALL ME AN IDIOT :whip:


That's a bit harsh! I freely admit I'm not quite as scrupulous as you- bit difficult when most of the herps (and other animals) live in the same room- which is also my living room,- but washing myself and various utensils between various tanks is pretty basic.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Apparently it _may_ have been meant for the person below me... who knows

Anyway.... Just so some of the phibbers see it...



> Just got back from my local Tesco Extra & they have reduced to clear some of their Wham line of lidded storage boxes.
> 
> 45l wheeled with hinged lid (was £12.67) - Down to £3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & 16l clear - only 94p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'd reduced the 80l ones too I think, but too big to be of any use to me so didn't take much notice.
> All I need now is for my frogs to breed so I can put the ones I bought to good use !! :lol2:
> 
> Oh btw, *instore only*. Still showing full price for the 45l on their website and can't find the smaller one on there !!


----------



## RhianB87

Evening everyone! 

How is everyone doing?

All moved in now and settled which is nice


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> All moved in now and settled which is nice


Are the animals settling in ok?


----------



## RhianB87

Yeah they all seem to be. The cats are driving me mad, but apart from that its all good :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2:

Just realised when I got back from the wholesalers with new bulbs...

I've now got tanks which use ALL the middle sizes of bulb (Only missing 48" & 15" but I do have a 15" controller)

42" bulb -> 48" tank - Common Frogs (Yes yes they'll be released sometime)
36" bulb -> 48" viv - Cane Toads (Soon anyway)
30" bulb -> 36" tank - Common Toads
24" bulb -> 30" tank - Common Frog (Eyeball)
18" bulb -> 24" tank - Square-Marked Toad (Don't think mr sphinx is going to turn up btw  )

Then i've got a 13w spiral for Midge in the xl flat faun
& a 13w & 26w spirals (10% & 2% respectively) for the FBT tank

Quite annoyed actually... thought I had a great plan for the FBT tank, the two spirals in the one section (The larger 2% spiral to try and combat the blue hue from the 10%) and then add a dinky night glo bulb for night time viewing (They're going in the kitchen see) but it won't work on a timer will it :'( I'd either have to manually switch them on and off, or rewire the canopy so they could each be on their own timer switch... Bah bloody humbug !! LOL


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got a 3ft frog from Chester zoo today!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Here is 'Mr Frog'

















Strapped in for the journey back to Plymouth


----------



## detail3r

I don't need heating in the living room anymore, since i've powered up what is basically a mobile sun:lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My brother was looking after my animals while I've been away. Just went and checked on them and he's left one of the doors partially open on my red eye viv  the 2 females are there but the male is nowhere to be seen! Fingers crossed he's stil in there!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

He's still in there! Panic over!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> He's still in there! Panic over!


Phew! I caught Blue on his way wandering when I got in today- the little :censor: had forced the slide again! :devil:

Double-taped it up.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Phew! I caught Blue on his way wandering when I got in today- the little :censor: had forced the slide again! :devil:
> 
> Double-taped it up.


Time for a viv lock! 

I'm just glad he didn't leave the hedgehog viv open, my little explorer would be gone :lol2: I held him without gloves or fleece last night! Funny little thing. :flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *Time for a viv lock!*
> 
> I'm just glad he didn't leave the hedgehog viv open, my little explorer would be gone :lol2: I held him without gloves or fleece last night! Funny little thing. :flrt:


Can't use a lock on it; it's one of those Clearseal tops with a sliding glass plate. Most of the time it's secure, but he gets very determined when he's in the mating mood and just keeps shoving. :devil: Tape works, I just need to use lots of it!

I *so* want a hedgehog...:mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87

So erm.... I may have reserved another snake :whistling2:

A lovely little BCI! Now just the waiting gametill Friday to pick it up!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> So erm.... I may have reserved another snake :whistling2:
> 
> A lovely little BCI! Now just the waiting gametill Friday to pick it up!
> 
> image


This is part of the compromise you mentioned on Faceache?


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> This is part of the compromise you mentioned on Faceache?


 
Yup :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Yup :2thumb:


 Deffo worth half a TV! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just been browsing the ad sites....

Dart frog being sold in a NANO exo !!!!

Adult pacman being sold in a 4FT TANK !!!!

:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Just been browsing the ad sites....
> 
> Dart frog being sold in a NANO exo !!!!
> 
> Adult pacman being sold in a 4FT TANK !!!!
> 
> :lol2:


whip2whip2:banghead:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Look at his ickle face :flrt::flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

This doesnt help the gents but ladies never use Diamond car insurance!!!!

I wanted to cancel my policy because it was in both my mum and mines name and I wanted it in my new address and I wrote them a letter to cancel and they cancelled it a week ago without telling me! I only found out because I went to buy my car tax and it said I dont have valid insurance!! Useless company!!!! :bash::bash: Lucky nothing happened to me or that I didnt get pulled over by the police!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Olympic torch going through Plymouth last night. shame its such a naff pic! Didn't have the right lens and people kept getting in my way :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm trying to ignore the Olympics- bit impossible though, given how all of East London will be disrupted!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We have tickets to get into the Olympic park... I'm using it as an excuse to go shopping in London.... :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> We have tickets to get into the Olympic park... I'm using it as an excuse to go shopping in London.... :whistling2:


Lol. You might as well check out Westfield Stratford, while you're in the area.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm going to try and see the lion king musical.. been wanting to see it for literally years!


----------



## detail3r

Well this place has died a death!

Currently sat in the garden sinking a few Bulmers No.17 - Good.

Having to listen to the young couple next door have one of their daily arguments - bad.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I'm going to get my grumpy hedgehog out for some 'cuddles' :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I'm going to get my grumpy hedgehog out for some 'cuddles' :lol2:


Seen the photos on FB - he looks pretty cool!

I'm making the most of my week off and not shaving for a change - but my facial hair is ginger 

FML.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Seen the photos on FB - he looks pretty cool!
> 
> I'm making the most of my week off and not shaving for a change - *but my facial hair is ginger*
> 
> FML.


We pronounce it with both 'G's hard, down here! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> We pronounce it with both 'G's hard, down here! :lol2:


Yeah - cheers for the support:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Yeah - cheers for the support:whip:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I mean it kindly...


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I mean it kindly...


As if you do:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm a kind person- ask anyone! :halo:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm a kind person- ask anyone! :halo:


Anyone - Is Ron kind?

.......


*Silence*

.......

That's a resounding NO then


----------



## REDDEV1L

detail3r said:


> Anyone - Is Ron kind?


In his own special way he is :Na_Na_Na_Na:

My goatee is a bit tinged too, took my bro about 10yrs to notice !!!
I used to blame the cigs but quit over 2 yrs ago so can't anymore 


My back is in agony... twisted the wrong way (or something equally pathetic) the other day... so have been taking it easy(ish) but HAD to clean my roach colony out and all that stooping over tubs grabbing adults to put in a seperate colony tub has done a number on the OTHER SIDE !!!! GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> In his own special way he is :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> My goatee is a bit tinged too, took my bro about 10yrs to notice !!!
> I used to blame the cigs but quit over 2 yrs ago so can't anymore
> 
> 
> My back is in agony... twisted the wrong way (or something equally pathetic) the other day... so have been taking it easy(ish) but HAD to clean my roach colony out and all that stooping over tubs grabbing adults to put in a seperate colony tub has done a number on the OTHER SIDE !!!! GRRRRRRRRRR


The boyf gets serious back pains sometimes because of his arthritis- and almost anything, can set it off, from bad weather to sleeping wrong or lifting too much. It's a nightmare.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

My dad gets a ginger beard. He doesn't normally have one, but when he was away on a ship when I was little he grew one and I made him shave before I would cuddle him :lol2: think I was only 6 or 7!


----------



## detail3r

I'm not liking the direction this thread has taken. Lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> I'm not liking the direction this thread has taken. Lol.


It's Ginger Love around here (don't forget the hard 'G's)! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## REDDEV1L

That was taken during Movember, just to show how shabby it was.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Turned off *all* of my heatmats for the duration.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Turned off *all* of my heatmats for the duration.


I've only got one running, the rest have been fine even throughout winter.

Quick Q for ya Ron... What temp do you keep Gostoso at ??
I had it in my head 30, but according to pollywogs sheet, 26.
I don't suppose it makes a great deal of difference, & mine are obviously happy as they've spent the past few months under the hot hide, but they're the only ones who have a mat atm & its on 24/7 unstatted !! :devil:
(It's one of those sticky Exo Terra Rainforest ones which are total rubbish)


The dog just officially met one of the visiting hogs face to face tonight :lol2:
Poor hog ran off and tried to squeeze under the fence in a spot where I blocked it off months ago...
Can try the hog box tomorrow night... silicone should've dried by then. (Siliconed a sheet of lino in the bottom so its wipe-clean as they're messy buggers!!)
If i've got time tomorrow I might see if we can record the wireless camera straight to DVD (Typically tape recorded is broken) but doubt i'll get much on a dvd.. worth a mess with tho


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> I Can try the hog box tomorrow night...












There it is... finished and in place.
Just hope they find it and wander inside, whereas hope the cats don't !!!
I've made the opening slightly smaller than the recommended size to try and make sure Lili and the cats don't want to risk going inside... but I know the hogs will fit as they squeeze under a smaller gap under the fence to get in :lol2:

The idea is, if they use it enough, I can polystyrene the walls inside, then slide the passageway in upto the door, so it lessens any winter wind.
We'll see.

also... didn't bother trying with the wireless cam tonight... CBA... if they use it tonight then i'll faff about tomorrow setting it up


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I've only got one running, the rest have been fine even throughout winter.
> 
> Quick Q for ya Ron... What temp do you keep Gostoso at ??
> I had it in my head 30, but according to pollywogs sheet, 26.
> I don't suppose it makes a great deal of difference, & mine are obviously happy as they've spent the past few months under the hot hide, but they're the only ones who have a mat atm & its on 24/7 unstatted !! :devil:
> (It's one of those sticky Exo Terra Rainforest ones which are total rubbish)
> 
> 
> The dog just officially met one of the visiting hogs face to face tonight :lol2:
> Poor hog ran off and tried to squeeze under the fence in a spot where I blocked it off months ago...
> Can try the hog box tomorrow night... silicone should've dried by then. (Siliconed a sheet of lino in the bottom so its wipe-clean as they're messy buggers!!)
> If i've got time tomorrow I might see if we can record the wireless camera straight to DVD (Typically tape recorded is broken) but doubt i'll get much on a dvd.. worth a mess with tho


Yeah, I keep him at about 26/27- although he is quite tolerant of temps a bit above or below.


----------



## REDDEV1L

turned their mat off yesterday and its 24-26 now so that'll do em fine for now.


Sad news 

My golden oldie tank has finally gone to the big rep room in the sky.










Was around 20yrs old and still going [reasonably] strong until it met Mr disposable BBQ bin fire.
(Salvaged the metal viv lid tho, so after a scrub and a possible new paint job... the tanks spirit can live on!!)

Lost a full order from Surrey Pets + other phib stuff... just [touch wood & fingers crossed] lucky none of my animals were hurt

Just goes to show... be :censor: careful with those things..

After the BBQ, we doused the trays from the watering can, they were cold to the touch and had been 'out' 20 mins or so... so I just chucked em in the bin in the garage.... BIG MISTAKE










Not only has it smoke-damaged the whole garage, obviously the house stinks, but it melted cricket tubs a good 12ft away & has rippled the garage roof.
Luckily we had the hosepipe right there next to the tap as we'd just been using it earlier, so my mum started dousing it with that while I opened the main garage doors to let the smoke out, then ran upstairs and opened all the windows (house had already started filling with black smoke at this point), blocked the bottom of my door with a quilt and made sure my bro got the dog & got outside.

(Last pic just to show how manky the window was !!!)

Suppose the way I have to look at it is atleast nobody was hurt (just my pride) as it could've been so much worse... a few more mins and I don't think we could've stopped it. Scary s**t !!!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Blimey, glad nobody was hurt! Disposable bbqs are awful, they also leach carbon monoxide after they have gone out. Several people have died on campsites due to leaving extinguished ones inside their tent.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> turned their mat off yesterday and its 24-26 now so that'll do em fine for now.
> 
> 
> Sad news
> 
> My golden oldie tank has finally gone to the big rep room in the sky.
> 
> image
> 
> Was around 20yrs old and still going [reasonably] strong until it met Mr disposable BBQ bin fire.
> (Salvaged the metal viv lid tho, so after a scrub and a possible new paint job... the tanks spirit can live on!!)
> 
> Lost a full order from Surrey Pets + other phib stuff... just [touch wood & fingers crossed] lucky none of my animals were hurt
> 
> Just goes to show... be :censor: careful with those things..
> 
> After the BBQ, we doused the trays from the watering can, they were cold to the touch and had been 'out' 20 mins or so... so I just chucked em in the bin in the garage.... BIG MISTAKE
> 
> image
> 
> Not only has it smoke-damaged the whole garage, obviously the house stinks, but it melted cricket tubs a good 12ft away & has rippled the garage roof.
> Luckily we had the hosepipe right there next to the tap as we'd just been using it earlier, so my mum started dousing it with that while I opened the main garage doors to let the smoke out, then ran upstairs and opened all the windows (house had already started filling with black smoke at this point), blocked the bottom of my door with a quilt and made sure my bro got the dog & got outside.
> 
> (Last pic just to show how manky the window was !!!)
> 
> Suppose the way I have to look at it is atleast nobody was hurt (just my pride) as it could've been so much worse... a few more mins and I don't think we could've stopped it. Scary s**t !!!!


I saw the pic on Faceache (and 'liked' it, I think), but I hadn't actually realised it was at your place! :gasp: As, Jazzy says, lucky it wasn't worse.

My oldest still-used tank is one I found dumped as a teenager (yep, back in the Jurrasic Age!), which has housed countless reps and 'phibs over the years. Currently it has Fido the plated lizard in it, but I want to replace it- for one thing it's not big enough for him, really, for another, it's crumbled to the point that if I try to move it at all, it will probably collapse. It's certainly done it's duty though! *wipes away a nostalgic tear*


----------



## RhianB87

My poor Boris passed away tonight. He had mbd when I got him and it got progessivly worse. I tried to help but I dont know if i did enough  at least he is no longer suffering


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> My poor Boris passed away tonight. He had mbd when I got him and it got progessivly worse. I tried to help but I dont know if i did enough  at least he is no longer suffering


 Sorry to hear that! I'm sure you did everything you could- just sometimes you can't succeed.


----------



## REDDEV1L

RIP Little man 



We've just had one of the insurance ppl out to look at the damage etc from the fire.
Need to get prices from my local rep shop today incase they give us shop vouchers for the rep stuff that was destroyed (Bought most of it online so the price is massively different) I assumed we'd just get a cheque and buy the stuff ourselves but by the sounds of it they actually replace it... so who knows how it'll work out. (I bet i'll lose out more than anyone tho as rep stuff is 'complicated' to joe public, ie it was a 600w pulse proportional thermostat with day/night cycle... who apart from a rep enthusiast is going to know the difference between that and a 100w on/off stat !!!)
Still more cut-up about my old fishtank and my only sunflower to grow this year than anything else which is :crazy:

Slim possibility of me coming home with another phib this afternoon... not sure yet, doubtful as its been there so long its obviously the more expensive one... but i've got some store credit from my roaches burning a hole in my pocket so we'll see :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> RIP Little man
> 
> 
> 
> We've just had one of the insurance ppl out to look at the damage etc from the fire.
> Need to get prices from my local rep shop today incase they give us shop vouchers for the rep stuff that was destroyed (Bought most of it online so the price is massively different) I assumed we'd just get a cheque and buy the stuff ourselves but by the sounds of it they actually replace it... so who knows how it'll work out. (I bet i'll lose out more than anyone tho as rep stuff is 'complicated' to joe public, ie it was a 600w pulse proportional thermostat with day/night cycle... who apart from a rep enthusiast is going to know the difference between that and a 100w on/off stat !!!)
> Still more cut-up about my old fishtank and my only sunflower to grow this year than anything else which is :crazy:
> 
> Slim possibility of me coming home with another phib this afternoon... not sure yet, doubtful as its been there so long its obviously the more expensive one... but i've got some store credit from my roaches burning a hole in my pocket so we'll see :lol2:


What 'phib?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> What 'phib?


Horned Frog.

It's been in the shop for nearly a year I think... sat on the bottom shelf... not sure if its an albino or not tho, got a feeling it's a fantasy in which case it probably wont be coming home as its double what my store credit is.


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> Horned Frog.
> 
> It's been in the shop for nearly a year I think... sat on the bottom shelf... not sure if its an albino or not tho, got a feeling it's a fantasy in which case it probably wont be coming home as its double what my store credit is.


It was gone :2thumb:
There was a little albino but I resisted.

So just got boring live & frozen food instead


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> It was gone :2thumb:
> There was a little albino but I resisted.
> 
> So just got boring live & frozen food instead


Probably for the best. So, are you really going to have to replace all that gear? That's pretty major.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Quite alot of the rep stuff got burnt beyond recognition, mainly as the box of new goodies and the fishtank of old stuff was right next to the fire. 

pulse prop stat, bag of bark, 4 silk/plastic vines/plants, FBT dust, 2 compact UV bulbs, 1 ceramic bulb, exo terra lock, heatmat and 2 blocks of coco fibre were all in one box, all brand new !!
Then the fishtank, another heatmat, a cheapy stat and UV bulb and wiring.

That little lot comes to over £200 and most of it was either wholesale/surrey pets prices !!! Scary how much money you tie up in things when you have to sit and work it out !!!

There's plenty other stuff damaged, which all mounts up plus we don't know if the wooden roof supports are damaged, but two huge poly panels are bubbled and melted (Luckily not leaking after this rain tho!!)

The guy that came out today was from a cleaning company by the sounds of it... ie they're gonna empty the garage, take all the damaged stuff away, then clean the walls etc , wipe everything down and bring it back in. But it means i've gotta move the big frog tank as they'll be using some nasty chemicals (Even plants need to be removed so the whole tank has to be shifted not just the frogs :bash

Apart from carting the tank upstairs to my mums room (and me not being able to get it back downstairs again!!) the only other option is to put it in the garden.... but will have to remove the frogs tho... too many wicked cats round here to. (They killed one of our rabbits when we first moved here, and the other died of fright the next night)

Maybe its a sign that I have to release em now !!:whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Urgh, one of my newish local shops has made an 'amphibian community' tank with various frogs and lizards in it. Would be good if it was a massive tank, but it's only a 30x18x18" Exo terra :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Urgh, one of my newish local shops has made an 'amphibian community' tank with various frogs and lizards in it. Would be good if it was a massive tank, but it's only a 30x18x18" Exo terra :bash:


Would it do any good to talk to them?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

No because the owner thinks he knows everything. I've tried before regarding crated gecko diet but he claims to be an expert.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> No because the owner thinks he knows everything. I've tried before regarding crated gecko diet but he claims to be an expert.



I know the type...


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That should say crested by the way. Stupid phone! Time to sort the bean weevils out (when the rain stops)


----------



## REDDEV1L

Seems BUFO are everywhere.

Even on the bolts keeping MY CAR together !!! :lol2:

Having problems with the car so had to rip the glove box out to get a cable from the cab to the engine bay. Made me laugh to see BUFO embossed on one of the bolt heads !!!! (Thought the French like Frogs not Toads!! LOL)


Also Hog related.... apart from the one night before I got the cam setup (which MAY have been a hog) i've had no hoggy visitors to the hog hut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Had a cat force its way in the other night for the chicken I put in there (Broke the piece of wood making the hole smaller so had to cut a new piece and glue it all together!!)
and have ants wandering around too...
but no bloody hogs and I know they're coming as there was two in the garden lastnight when I went out to put some food in the hut 

GRRRRRR

Can't wait for the DVD-RW discs I ordered to get here so I don't waste a disk every night recording NOTHING :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Hows that for a mixed viv :bash:

‎"3x adult female green anoles £10 each or all for £25
1x adult male green anole £8
1x adult male asian long tail lizard £15
2x adult female brown anoles £12 each or both for £20
1x adult male brown anole £10
... breeding pair of golden geckos £30 or £18 each
1x male western green toad £10
2x unsexed speckled forest skinks £15 for both

can be sold altogether with home made 2x1x4 viv for £200 no offers"

Tempted to get the frog


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Hows that for a mixed viv :bash:
> 
> ‎"3x adult female green anoles £10 each or all for £25
> 1x adult male green anole £8
> 1x adult male asian long tail lizard £15
> 2x adult female brown a+noles £12 each or both for £20
> 1x adult male brown anole £10
> ... breeding pair of golden geckos £30 or £18 each
> 1x male western green toad £10
> 2x unsexed speckled forest skinks £15 for both
> 
> can be sold altogether with home made 2x1x4 viv for £200 no offers"
> 
> Tempted to get the frog


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:

Get it, if only to save it from that asylum!

On a side note, I've finally given in and gone the Dunelm Mill fake plant route in my corn's viv. :-( 

He's had a succession of potted ivies in there, all of which look good until he gets a burst of activity (as in his recent 'in season' behaviour) and digs them up. So now he has a (reasonably realistic-looking) DEM ivy vine in there which won't rot or die, and actually gives him more cover than the living plant did. I'm not really happy about it, but he doesn't seem to care, and (from a certain distance, anyway) it does actually look rather good.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> Get it, if only to save it from that asylum!
> 
> On a side note, I've finally given in and gone the Dunelm Mill fake plant route in my corn's viv. :-(
> 
> He's had a succession of potted ivies in there, all of which look good until he gets a burst of activity (as in his recent 'in season' behaviour) and digs them up. So now he has a (reasonably realistic-looking) DEM ivy vine in there which won't rot or die, and actually gives him more cover than the living plant did. I'm not really happy about it, but he doesn't seem to care, and (from a certain distance, anyway) it does actually look rather good.


Yeah I feel really sorry for the little guy, any idea how to look after them? 

At least you tried with the real plants  I havent bothered with mine, they dont seem to care that its fake and the MBK mainly trashes the place!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Western green toads like it a little drier and warmer than Easterns- actually a similar set-up to the southern European greens should suit it well- sandy soil, moderate humidity and warmth, water bowl and hides- the usual stuff. They are very pretty little toads: Anaxyrus debilis insidior - Western Green Toad

Pollywog has a basic care sheet: American Green Toad (Bufo debilis)


----------



## RhianB87

Realised its a bit to far. But the OH agreed when I asked about it, so hopefully I can get something at Kempton or PRAS :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Realised its a bit to far. But the OH agreed when I asked about it, so hopefully I can get something at Kempton or PRAS :2thumb:


You going to PRAS this year too? Hope to see you there again- unless I was really annoying last time!


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> You going to PRAS this year too? Hope to see you there again- unless I was really annoying last time!


Yeah hopefully. I have booked time off work as its near my birthday well


----------



## REDDEV1L

Tidying the garage ahead of the clean-up crews arrival on tues (We STILL don't know exactly what they're going to be doing) and took a proper look in two of my 'projects' out there.
1) Wormery.Not a worm to be seen, but plenty little black flies. (I rummaged through all the topsoil too) 
2) Native snails. Every one of em dead !!! (Had sprayed and fed last week but never checked... Heat from fire must've dried the tank too much)

Don't think i'll bother doing either again tbh.
The worms never seemed to do OK eventhough there was food and I kept it damp (before the fire melted the tub that is) plus I have a perfect place to harvest worms now anyway - Under one of the bird feeding trays)
Never even fed any of the snails off so that was a total waste of time

I'll just stick to my woodlice and roaches both of which are doing GGGGGGREAT!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Best place to culture worms is in a compost heap.  You get woodlice that way too. We recently moved so dumped out the contents of ours, the bottom half was PACKED with small worms, the upper half was swarming with woodlice and sadly meadow ants...

Ade


----------



## Mbar

> 1x male western green toad £10



These are great little toads. Not the most musical call but - more of a screech -but highly entertaining.

I've been on the look out for a few more. 

What shop was it?


----------



## RhianB87

Mbar said:


> These are great little toads. Not the most musical call but - more of a screech -but highly entertaining.
> 
> I've been on the look out for a few more.
> 
> What shop was it?


Wasnt a shop, was someone selling it on a facebook group, but they are in portsmouth


----------



## Mbar

Ok thanks


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone heard of or have experience with Strictly Exotics based in Scotland ??

Came across a post on the frogforums from someone with a sick square-marked toad that he's just recently bought in the UK so asked where from.
Apparently the toad is overloaded with intestinal parasites, and Strictly Exotics claim to have both CB and WC specimens (And if you believe their Website they have 200 in stock)

Can't wait for the show on Sun... gonna finally get me some Euro Treefs
(IF there's actually someone selling em and I get there quick enough!) 

Hope they're youngins that will be ok in a faunarium upways otherwise i'll need to do some major re-arranging (and go get another tank!!):lol2:


Anyway... hows this for odd.

Facebook folks will know about the chick
(For those that don't know - Neighbours brought a baby chick to the door that their cat had brought them!!!)
Well it seems im the ONLY ONE WHO DOESN'T THINK WE SHOULD KEEP IT!!!!!!

I do WANT to but know it isn't fair on the chick/chicks (have to get atleast another one apparently) due to the cats in the area and the dog being a little b!tch chasing birds in the garden etc. Obviously it would need a proper cree / run etc and would be well looked after but we did have two free-range rabbits when we moved here and the cats killed one within a week, and the other died the next night (This was 13yrs ago but still just shows how evil the feline population is round here.) :bash:


----------



## RhianB87

Have you mentioned what they are going to do if it ends up being a male? :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

If it's a cock it's going to live with my uncle & his brood. :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

People do my head in :bash:

I am on some pet groups on facebook and some of the people on their are plain idiots!!

I hate some peoples thoughts around fish.

Someone was asking about goldfish and said it doesnt matter if the tanks not right because its only a goldfish and its cheap :bash:

I replied saying that it doesnt matter if its cheap or not it should be looked after correctly and told her that goldfish get huge and can live for ages.


----------



## REDDEV1L

I think Goldfish are always going to have a hard time to be honest.
They're still being given away as fair prizes up here... I researched it and its not actually illegal !! I was sure it was banned but nope.

Well... here's my experiment of the week...










Trying to find out what food is best for maximum population explosion in springtails.

Then, once I work that out, I can try different substrates, just cocofibre, bark, coco husk chunks, hydroleca etc.

and before anyone asks... NOOOOO i'm not joining the dart-side...I'm just striving for a smaller livefood bill


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I think Goldfish are always going to have a hard time to be honest.
> They're still being given away as fair prizes up here... I researched it and its not actually illegal !! I was sure it was banned but nope.
> 
> Well... here's my experiment of the week...
> 
> image
> 
> Trying to find out what food is best for maximum population explosion in springtails.
> 
> Then, once I work that out, I can try different substrates, just cocofibre, bark, coco husk chunks, hydroleca etc.
> *
> and before anyone asks... NOOOOO i'm not joining the dart-side...I'm just striving for a smaller livefood bill*


LOL!

Interesting experiment- let us know the results.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Certainly will... It was Frogman955 who gave me the idea of experimenting with substrates, but I decided I needed to get their food spot on first.
Since moving my hissers into my old oak toad tank which had an already-established army of the mini-silvery springtails.... i've got no source of them now (They used to reproduce like crazy feeding off the roach crap :lol2

I missed out one food source tho... RICE. Bog-standard uncooked white rice :crazy: Have to dig in the cupboard tomorrow and whack another tub together.


----------



## REDDEV1L

BAH BLOODY HUMBUG

Managed to infest all my food colonies (with the exception of the dubias) with MITES !!!!!!!!!!!

Also attempt number 3 at raising ADF tadpoles seems to have failed as all 100 tads have disappeared in 24hrs (Hope they're just hiding and haven't been eaten!!)

AANNDD as per Facebook, can't find any of my rain chamber stuff in the garage so it must've melted & been chucked (Means I have to buy and construct stuff again to try and beed my common toads; Fishy, one of the females is looking HHUUGGEE with what I assume are eggs)



Oh and off topic... I just found out there's a thriving colony of scorpions in Kent and also apparently one in Portsmouth.
(http://www.wildaboutbritain.co.uk/f...hy/96484-yellow-tailed-scorpions-from-uk.html)
A scorp is definitely something i'll get eventually...its in a very rare group... something i've never kept before:lol2:


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

FallenAngel said:


> Someone was asking about goldfish and said it doesnt matter if the tanks not right because its only a goldfish and its cheap :bash:


I work with animals teaching animal husbandry and welfare - my specialist area is aquatics... and my co-worker says exactly the same things as above. Boils my blood


----------



## RhianB87

I thought I would bring this back from the depths of the 4th page :whistling2:

How is everybody?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I thought I would bring this back from the depths of the 4th page :whistling2:
> 
> How is everybody?


Yay! Hi Angelcakes, hope all is well! :2thumb:

I've decided that I have to *stop* being rude to people on here, and especially calling them idiots- even if they are.

Manners cost nothing, after all...


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yay! Hi Angelcakes, hope all is well! :2thumb:
> 
> I've decided that I have to *stop* being rude to people on here, and especially calling them idiots- even if they are.
> 
> Manners cost nothing, after all...


 
You can't stop being rude to people! It makes the day more fun if you are rude! :lol2:

I did chuckle at your humanworld thread the other day :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> You can't stop being rude to people! It makes the day more fun if you are rude! :lol2:
> 
> I did chuckle at your humanworld thread the other day :2thumb:


I'm a Bad Person- what can I say?


----------



## RhianB87

I forgot to say, the other day Marcus (the royal) decided to get out of his viv again :whip:
Thankfully he went behind them rather than going into the living room because I really think Mia the cat would of killed him! 
His lock is back on the viv!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I forgot to say, the other day Marcus (the royal) decided to get out of his viv again :whip:
> Thankfully he went behind them rather than going into the living room because I really think Mia the cat would of killed him!
> His lock is back on the viv!!!


Blue has got over his 'Spring fever' thank gods- but I'm amazed Mischa hasn't eaten him.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I've accepted someone (Jonny Boa) as a friend- *why* is the original notification still there??? :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Just realised there isn't one pic of "Scraggy Anne" on here :gasp:

So here's a pic from this morning & a compilation vid showing last week and this week, how she's grown and darkened in colour !!









&


(Click to play)

Also... got the dog scalped yesterday (Little mishap last time the old lady clipped her and nicked her right ear meant she wouldn't let us near her with the clippers!)
She's really quick to close her eyes when the flash is on but she was actually falling asleep when I took this pic.. :LOL2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm getting very fond of Scraggy Anne! :flrt:

Well, I had been going to say that the Olympics (TM) haven't actually had too much impact on my work journeys (especially since I managed to persuade the company to shell out for an upgrade on my ticket to the Hi-speed train :2thumb, but Stratford last night was Hell away from Hell! :devil: Oh, well, only another month and a bit...


----------



## REDDEV1L

for those who aren't on my FB










MITEPAPER - Does exactly what it says on the tin !!!!

This was [under] an old FF culture I'd left (and forgotten about) for a few weeks

:lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

We now have a new snakey :flrt:










She is a 5 foot Salmon Boa Constrictor and this time it was the OH that brought her.
She was £200 for her, 4.5 foot viv, lighting, heating, plants, wood thing and a bowl so not a bad deal we dont think


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> We now have a new snakey :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> She is a 5 foot Salmon Boa Constrictor and this time it was the OH that brought her.
> She was £200 for her, 4.5 foot viv, lighting, heating, plants, wood thing and a bowl so not a bad deal we dont think


Do you still have room for more snakes? :gasp:

I've got to get up at Stupid-o-clock in the morning- travelling out to train some council housing staff in Little-pond-under-the marsh (or somewhere like that!) on LGBT Awareness...


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Do you still have room for more snakes? :gasp:
> 
> I've got to get up at Stupid-o-clock in the morning- travelling out to train some council housing staff in Little-pond-under-the marsh (or somewhere like that!) on LGBT Awareness...


Erm well this Viv is on the dining room table 

What an odd name!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. It was called Three Rivers, actually, but close! Training went ok, but I'm knackered now.


----------



## rigsby

Lets have a celebrity rant 
Cheyrl cole what the f*** can she do ? and please dont say sing
marginally more talent than jordan but who hasn't.


----------



## Ron Magpie

She's got lovely hair, and...

...um...

...that's it.


----------



## spinnin_tom

rigsby said:


> Lets have a celebrity rant
> Cheyrl cole what the f*** can she do ? and please dont say sing
> marginally more talent than jordan but who hasn't.


she can get in my bed


----------



## rigsby

spinnin_tom said:


> she can get in my bed


as long as you dont expect a decent breakfast she does a lousy bacon butty


----------



## RhianB87

Who is off to Kempton next weekend


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Who is off to Kempton next weekend


I'm planning to go- last year it was the day before payday, but I'll be paid this time! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm planning to go- last year it was the day before payday, but I'll be paid this time! :2thumb:


Haha cool, I get paid a few days before as well  But I am not planning to buy anything, well going to try to not to


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Haha cool, I get paid a few days before as well  But I am not planning to buy anything, well going to try to not to


 Me neither! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

The boyf might come with me this time, so he'll no doubt keep an eye on my spending...:whistling2:

Which is the station again? I think the train goes from Waterloo, but I can't remember.

If enough of us 'Phibbers go, we should meet up for a drink again. :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

So who's actually going to Kempton, and who is up for a pub meet after?

I assume there is a usable pub somewhere near...


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> So who's actually going to Kempton, and who is up for a pub meet after?
> 
> I assume there is a usable pub somewhere near...


me and also me
licensed bar in the venue :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Far too far south for me to get to. Why can't you folks do something further north?

Revenge! lmao

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> me and also me
> licensed bar in the venue :whistling2:


Are you sure you're old enough to drink, Tom???:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> Are you sure you're old enough to drink, Tom???:lol2:


yes.. 
maybe not in public


----------



## Ron Magpie

A mahoosive hawkmouth just made the mistake of flying out into the flat- golden treefrog says 'Num, num, num!' :mf_dribble:


----------



## rimonex

Ron Magpie said:


> A mahoosive hawkmouth just made the mistake of flying out into the flat- golden treefrog says 'Num, num, num!' :mf_dribble:



You know their getting rarer these days. I wonder why? :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

rimonex said:


> You know their getting rarer these days. I wonder why? :whistling2:


'Cos they are stupid, and fly into a flat full of reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Right, I've got my wish list together for Kempton tomorrow: 1) More golden treefrogs (who *doesn't* want more!) 2) More Xenopus tropicalis (I'm really, *really* hoping Pollywog brings some!) 3) (the unjustifiable one) Buddget's frogs- unjustifiable 'cos I don't have a tank or a place set up, but I want one! :mf_dribble:


----------



## REDDEV1L

hehehe
Sneaky little buggers... I was kinda repulsed by them at first... but jackie shoving hers in our face, and seing their antics on youtube... they're nestled somewhere on my want list now too... :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> hehehe
> Sneaky little buggers... I was kinda repulsed by them at first... but jackie shoving hers in our face, and seing their antics on youtube... they're nestled somewhere on my want list now too... :lol2:


There were two at PRAS- really healthy looking- and I let them go. Grrr! :devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i just want some tarantulas


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> i just want some tarantulas


I'm sure there'll be a few. Simon and Ed from Pet Aqua are going, by the way, so we may see them.

I PM'd Pollywog on the off-chance, but no answer- I expect he's a bit busy getting ready for tomorrow.


----------



## RhianB87

I have decided not to go tomorrow. Havent got much money and my brother is getting married in 3 weeks so need money for that. 
I would love to go, but I know I wouldnt be getting anything and tbh there isnt much I need.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm sure there'll be a few. Simon and Ed from Pet Aqua are going, by the way, so we may see them.
> 
> I PM'd Pollywog on the off-chance, but no answer- I expect he's a bit busy getting ready for tomorrow.



i've lined up some buys
i think simon got a bit upset after we mentioned that we're hopefully getting a B.ci at the show  
i don't think he's selling though? just buying


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I have decided not to go tomorrow. Havent got much money and my brother is getting married in 3 weeks so need money for that.
> I would love to go, but I know I wouldnt be getting anything and tbh there isnt much I need.


Bummer! I was looking forward to seeing you- well, there's always PRAS.



spinnin_tom said:


> i've lined up some buys
> i think simon got a bit upset after we mentioned that we're hopefully getting a B.ci at the show
> i don't think he's selling though? just buying


Just buying, I think. He's got a *beautiful* young BRB in right now- I was actually really tempted, even though I've already said 'no more snakes'. lovely calm nature, and eating well, too.


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> Just buying, I think. He's got a *beautiful* young BRB in right now- I was actually really tempted, even though I've already said 'no more snakes'. lovely calm nature, and eating well, too.



i saw it too
i hate going in there because i always see something

like the axolotl, who is doing awesome


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Bummer! I was looking forward to seeing you- well, there's always PRAS.
> 
> 
> 
> Just buying, I think. He's got a *beautiful* young BRB in right now- I was actually really tempted, even though I've already said 'no more snakes'. lovely calm nature, and eating well, too.


Yeah definatly going to pras! Work has been pissing about with my wages but should be sorted now.


----------



## Ron Magpie

@Tom: Have you got it yet, or is it still in the shop?

I'd like one or two, but my flat is too hot, really.


----------



## detail3r

Not been in here for a while - thought i'd pop in and say howdy: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hey Deets- how's it going?


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Hey Deets- how's it going?


I'm not too bad - yourself?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pretty good, on the whole. Working hard, but enjoying it. The frog collection continues to expand...


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Pretty good, on the whole. Working hard, but enjoying it. The frog collection continues to expand...


All work and no play ....:whistling2:

How many setups do you have now?

I'm down to zero 'phibs:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom

detail3r said:


> I'm down to zero 'phibs:gasp:


you need help, asap


----------



## detail3r

spinnin_tom said:


> you need help, asap


Lol! 

I decided to focus on one hobby only.

I'll get back into planted tanks at some point.


----------



## spinnin_tom

detail3r said:


> Lol!
> 
> I decided to focus on one hobby only.
> 
> I'll get back into planted tanks at some point.


nice one. i wish i had the patience to make nice vivs
even my cornsnakes would enjoy a biotope type viv


----------



## Ron Magpie

Did you see Simon at Kempton, Tom? I got a few really nice frogs there.

Deets: I lifted this from another thread I posted in today:

'Ok, in terms of 'phibs, I have (takes breath, looks around the living room, tries to count) fire-bellied toads, a cane toad, clawed frogs, African dwalf frogs, Madagascan burrowing frogs, Asian spiny toads, African dwarf bullfrog, Asian golden treefrogs, American green tree frogs, Malaysian painted frogs. Also have parrots, turtles, cats, lizards, and a corn snake. Might have missed something there, though.

EDIT: Oh, and some fish.

EDIT/EDIT: And some death's head roaches.'


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> Did you see Simon at Kempton, Tom? I got a few really nice frogs there.
> 
> Deets: I lifted this from another thread I posted in today:
> 
> 'Ok, in terms of 'phibs, I have (takes breath, looks around the living room, tries to count) fire-bellied toads, a cane toad, clawed frogs, African dwalf frogs, Madagascan burrowing frogs, Asian spiny toads, African dwarf bullfrog, Asian golden treefrogs, American green tree frogs, Malaysian painted frogs. Also have parrots, turtles, cats, lizards, and a corn snake. Might have missed something there, though.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and some fish.
> 
> EDIT/EDIT: And some death's head roaches.'


i almost got a firebelly toad 
decided since i have nothing setup, but even though i had the tank etc, i would leave it.

yeah, i saw him
i didn't see you though  !!


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> i almost got a firebelly toad
> decided since i have nothing setup, but even though i had the tank etc, i would leave it.
> 
> yeah, i saw him
> i didn't see you though  !!


I was out having a *** and a beer with the Cool Kids, a lot of the time :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> I was out having a *** and a beer with the Cool Kids, a lot of the time :lol2:



so was i....
naah, i did hang around outside for loads of time
it was too bloody hot. i wish we could just trapse about stark naked, but i think that's illegal


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> so was i....
> naah, i did hang around outside for loads of time
> it was too bloody hot. i wish we could just trapse about stark naked, but i think that's illegal


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## detail3r

spinnin_tom said:


> nice one. i wish i had the patience to make nice vivs
> even my cornsnakes would enjoy a biotope type viv


Biotope vivariums > Racks of RUBs anyday 



Ron Magpie said:


> Did you see Simon at Kempton, Tom? I got a few really nice frogs there.
> 
> Deets: I lifted this from another thread I posted in today:
> 
> 'Ok, in terms of 'phibs, I have (takes breath, looks around the living room, tries to count) fire-bellied toads, a cane toad, clawed frogs, African dwalf frogs, Madagascan burrowing frogs, Asian spiny toads, African dwarf bullfrog, Asian golden treefrogs, American green tree frogs, Malaysian painted frogs. Also have parrots, turtles, cats, lizards, and a corn snake. Might have missed something there, though.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and some fish.
> 
> EDIT/EDIT: And some death's head roaches.'


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Biotope vivariums > Racks of RUBs anyday
> 
> I agree. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> image


:lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

GRRR

Been sizing up racking again.
Found the perfect rack for the space I have, but the damn cane toads viv is being awkward. It's the exact size as the racking... which depending on what doug says about the internal measurements, may mean it has to go ontop of the rack and means i'd have to cut 2ft off the legs !!
That would also mean the bottom shelf is only 16" high as I have a dodgy ceiling which curves near the eves so would have 6-8" gap at the top.
However if the viv can fit inside the vertical posts then I can have it on the bottom, and built the racking around it (awkward yes, but means more space on the top shelf, eventhough I would prefer the warmer species be on the top)


Anyway... look what I woke up to today !!!

What I can only assume is our new hens first egg !!!


















Laid by the one on the left as the other one is definitely too young !!
(Tuppence on the left, Penny [scraggy-anne] on the right)


----------



## Ron Magpie

It seems to be The Law that racking and available space never match up exactly with viv sizes. :devil:

Congrats on the egg- I still prefer Scraggy Anne as a name, BTW!:lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom

i had some fun yesterday


----------



## REDDEV1L

a T was my first ever exotic pet :2thumb:

Sooo... fed all my colonies and phibs lastnight.... after accidentally finding out how quick my native woodlice colony demolish their grub last week, I decided to take a before and after pic.
Only 35 MINS between the top and bottom pic !!










Think i've got a thriving colony ?? :lol2:

Oh and Ron, I prefer Scraggy Anne too.
Tuppence gave us another egg this morning... little bit longer than the last one but not much bigger...
She'll get there !! haha


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, hit a new connundrum today; if I set up a 'gay amphibian group', will that just be for gay amphibians (FBTs, mostly), or for gay people who* keep* amphibians????


----------



## spinnin_tom

just for the gay toads


----------



## Ron Magpie

spinnin_tom said:


> just for the gay toads


But what about the gay darts, WTFs, axolotyls, trans red-eyed frogs and the odd slightly camp newt?


----------



## spinnin_tom

Ron Magpie said:


> But what about the gay darts, WTFs, axolotyls, trans red-eyed frogs and the odd slightly camp newt?


wtf is a wtf?
i think my axolotl is either gay or female
s/he keeps eyeing me up :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

While trying to find out what a 'blacktoed frog' is (It's being offered for sale/free on Gumtree) I came across another bufo I've never seen before, but really really want.
Shame it's a species of concern in the wild tho 

_Bufo exsul_


----------



## Mbar

> Shame it's a species of concern in the wild tho


Lovely looking toad

I found this little chap by accident while googling for something else

Northern-corroboree-frog










critically endangered too unfortunately :bash:


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> _Bufo exsul_


Why did I read that as Bufo Sexual.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Why did I read that as Bufo Sexual.


'Cos you're a perve? :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Cos you're a perve? :lol2:


Is this a line from your recent one man show "Ron Magpie presents: Pot Kettle Black"? :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meanwhile, back on subject, I really like the look of that toad. It's interesting that more unusual stuff is starting to get offored again.


----------



## Mike_Lyddon

ronnyjodes said:


> Why did I read that as Bufo Sexual.


Pmsl, wasn't just me then :blush:


----------



## RhianB87

I leave for a few days and Ron perverted side makes an appearance :whistling2:


----------



## fatlad69

I can't believe you lot have clocked up 2087 pages since I was last on hear!:lol2::no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

fatlad69 said:


> I can't believe you lot have clocked up 2087 pages since I was last on hear!:lol2::no1:


It's not anywhere near as busy as it used to be, but it hangs on, just. I've spent all day at work talking about how great Dr Who and the Para Olympics are! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Any show-seasoned folks know if there's a list anywhere of those breeders who'll be going to donny this year (or more importantly what they'll have ?? :mf_dribble: )
I've checked through the IHS site and the sub-forum 
Also... do I gather IHS members get in an hour before everyone else ?


----------



## detail3r

Where have the other regulars disappeared to? Manda, ipreferflan and Sarah (jazzy) spring to mind. I did notice Manda selling some 'phib setups...

How's everyone today?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Where have the other regulars disappeared to? Manda, ipreferflan and Sarah (jazzy) spring to mind. I did notice Manda selling some 'phib setups...
> 
> How's everyone today?


You mentioned me first :flrt: I'm honoured. I'm still kicking around, don't really post a lot other than pics and adverts, I drop in occasionally to see if anything entertaining is happening 
Harveyipreferaflan got bored of the forum I think, he's still got his waxies, mossy and peacock frog but we have his two whites now, he's got a GTP, royal and hoggie too but he's off to uni very soon so think he's selling them or giving them to friends.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> You mentioned me first :flrt: I'm honoured. I'm still kicking around, don't really post a lot other than pics and adverts, I drop in occasionally to see if anything entertaining is happening
> Harveyipreferaflan got bored of the forum I think, he's still got his waxies, mossy and peacock frog but we have his two whites now, he's got a GTP, royal and hoggie too but he's off to uni very soon so think he's selling them or giving them to friends.


Glad you're still around, not many regulars left nowdays.

I'm sure he'll be back into the reps once he's got his degree etc 

How're you doing anyway?


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> Glad you're still around, not many regulars left nowdays.
> 
> I'm sure he'll be back into the reps once he's got his degree etc
> 
> How're you doing anyway?


Yeah I remember the good times! I'm sure he'll get back into it, I know he's pretty gutted about his GTP but he should be able to give her to someone who can give her back 

I'm good thanks, how are you?


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Yeah I remember the good times! I'm sure he'll get back into it, I know he's pretty gutted about his GTP but he should be able to give her to someone who can give her back
> 
> I'm good thanks, how are you?


Depending what digs he gets, he might be able to take her.


----------



## Mike_Lyddon

manda88 said:


> You mentioned me first :flrt: I'm honoured. I'm still kicking around


Like a bad smell, impossible to get rid of lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Depending what digs he gets, he might be able to take her.


Good stuff 



Mike_Lyddon said:


> Like a bad smell, impossible to get rid of lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shut up, Mike :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just had a look at my 'Friends' list- interesting how I haven't spoken to some of them in years, while others I chat to practically daily- I know people come and go and come back months later on here. Quite a few of them have been banned- temporarily, I hope! And, I'm *sure* it's not 'cos I'm a bad influence! :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well that's a spanner in the works !!!
Got my racking the other day, not ready to set it up yet as we need the carpet down first but just thought....
the shelves are chipboard
Chipboard + inevitable water spillage = warped shelves !!! :bash:

It'd cost a small fortune to fablon the shelves, so going to have to gloss em unless anyone else has a better idea ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

Gloss is probably your best, cheapest option, but why not buy some cheapo polythene sheeting and cut a piece to drape over each shelf as well? Wicks and B&Q do it on rolls, I believe.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

detail3r said:


> Where have the other regulars disappeared to? Manda, ipreferflan and Sarah (jazzy) spring to mind. I did notice Manda selling some 'phib setups...
> 
> How's everyone today?


I'm still here lurking... :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy The Lurker... :gasp:


I'm sure lots of peeps would be happy if I just went away, but you're stuck with me for the mo! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Jazzy The Lurker... :gasp:
> 
> 
> I'm sure lots of peeps would be happy if I just went away, but you're stuck with me for the mo! :lol2:


Ner, as irritating as you are I'd miss you if you went away. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Jazzy The Lurker... :gasp:
> 
> 
> I'm sure lots of peeps would be happy if I just went away, but you're stuck with me for the mo! :lol2:


 
you just cant get the hint Ron :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well after doing my back in the other day, and the car sounding a bit worse for wear, I decided it wasn't worth the hassle of going to Donny (2 1/2 hr drive each way!!)
so whacked my racking up instead 
So near but still so far from completion tho... 
can't put it all together properly as one support needs to be left out so I can get the giant cane viv in, which itself still needs work before it can be ready (silicone needs applied and cured after i've routed and tacked cables lights and heating in)
The racking is however now anchored to the wall, and the shelf heights are all marked out via the back brackets, pending any last minute changes !!

The problem is the bottom shelf is only 15" high so may have to invest in some of the new FLAT exo terras to fill it to capacity :lol2:
(Not yet tho... my livefoods, hissing roaches etc can go there for now!!)


----------



## Wolfenrook

A suggestion if you don't want a support across the front of the rack just to hold it together:-










Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Ner, as irritating as you are I'd miss you if you went away. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ade





FallenAngel said:


> you just cant get the hint Ron :whistling2:


Charmed, I'm sure.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Charmed, I'm sure.


:flrt:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm sure lots of peeps would be happy if I just went away, but you're stuck with me for the mo! :lol2:


What a ridiculous thing to say, everyone loves you Ron!  Why on earth would you think that?

There was a nice selection of phibs at Donny, including some GORGEOUS little baby mossies on Toby's (phelsumafarmer?) table along with some malaysian leaf frogs (I think), three of them were in a line in amplexus, hilarious, lots of adorable little whites, horned froggies, european greens and axolotls on Andrew's table (apologies if I missed anything else!), a few tincs, milks, RETFs and horned frogs on the Dutch guy's table, and some adult milks with someone I didn't recognise, not sure if there was anything else but that's what I spotted!! Spent the majority of my time helping out at Multicorn's table


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say, everyone loves you Ron!  Why on earth would you think that?
> 
> There was a nice selection of phibs at Donny, including some GORGEOUS little baby mossies on Toby's (phelsumafarmer?) table, lots of adorable little whites, horned froggies, european greens and axolotls on Andrew's table (apologies if I missed anything else!), a few tincs, milks, RETFs and horned frogs on the Dutch guy's table, and some adult milks with someone I didn't recognise, not sure if there was anything else but that's what I spotted!! Spent the majority of my time helping out at Multicorn's table


 Awwe, thanks!

That sounds really good- actually Kempton had a better variety than I expected, too. Be interesting to see what's at PRAS next month... :mf_dribble:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Euro Greens, as in toads or treefs ??


Nearly went and forgot to put the lino in the cane viv so that's knocked me back another 24hrs, but it should be ready to go in the racking tomorrow which will mean I can start decking everyones new tanks out... although having to spend £50+ on bulbs tomorrow isn't making me happy !! :lol2:
(Makes it worse that if I'd gone with my original idea of DIY canopies with 4ft tubes instead of these exo ones I could get proper tanks in the bottom shelf instead of mini ones!!! but i've already got the exo ones and would have to buy 4 starter units and guttering etc so meh... maybe later!!)


----------



## manda88

Treefs  They were TINY and so cute, literally can't have been more than a cm.


----------



## Ron Magpie

My FBToadlets are ready to go now, really- although they haven't coloured up as much as I'd like :-(.
My local petshop owner wants me to bring some of them down to sell, though, which is good.


----------



## REDDEV1L

With all the colour enhansing stuff you've chucked their way i'm surprised they've not caught on fire !! :lol2:

I definitely think the eyelevel space in my racking which will temporarily house my computer will be the eventual home to some FBTs.... They fit the colourful, diurnal and active bill, plus i've spent all the time and money part-building the tank for em I may aswell use it, eventhough eyeball is getting the physical tank.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> My FBToadlets are ready to go now, really- although they haven't coloured up as much as I'd like :-(.
> My local petshop owner wants me to bring some of them down to sell, though, which is good.


That's good news Ron, let's hope you don't get too diddled price wise. At the end of the day if you're only breeding for the enjoyment of it it doesn't really matter too much what they sell for but I'd hate to see all your hard work and effort go unrewarded.


----------



## Wolfenrook

When I used to keep freshwater shrimp, I had a deal with my local LFS that I used to care store credit for my excess. This way they were willing to pay more and have a lot more off me, and in return it paid for the hobby for me in equipment and food that otherwise I would have had to pay for. Might be worth suggesting this Ron if you want to get 'more' for your toadlets. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Thanks guys! I have a pretty good relationship with the shop concerned, and they've been good over the years in terms of discounts and ordering stuff in for me, so I'm not too worried- although to be honest, I'm not sure what a fair pice is anyway! It would definitely be easier if the toadlets had coloured up as desired. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## RhianB87

Woooo!! My cat Olly came third in the POTM comp! : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Sold a few of my young FBTs today- there seemed to be some interest, so we live in hope...


----------



## REDDEV1L

Nice one Ron !!


Well here it is.... my racking as it currently stands :2thumb:










Top - Vivexotic EX48 (48x24x20) - Cane Toads
2nd - Exo Terra (24x18x18) - Square-Marked Toad
(Same again next to it for 6 Fire Bellied Toads coming soon)
3rd - Exo Terras (24x18x18) - Common Toad trio & One Eyed Common Frog
Bottom - Depends, but provisionally Hissing Roaches, Oak Toad & Livefood but will see how everything pans out.

Obviously as you can see none of the tanks are ready yet (and no the exo backgrounds are NOT staying in), I messed up and forgot to run the camera in through the holes provided in the cane viv on top so will have to cut a hole out of a vent (Luckily it only needed 5 and I had to buy 6..PHEW)
BUT nothing can move in yet anyway as I have to re-paint the wall and ceiling after bashing it with the viv and marking it with the shelves :lol2:

I had to drop the shelves down another notch to get the viv in the top (Ceiling curve isn't consistant so although i'd measured it and there was [just] enough room at the front, 6 inches back there wasn't !!!) which has meant the bottom shelf is only 13.5" which means if I wanted to get LOW exo terras in (the 30cm high ones) I can only use LED strip lighting, but the option is there!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Nice one Ron !!
> 
> 
> Well here it is.... my racking as it currently stands :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> Top - Vivexotic EX48 (48x24x20) - Cane Toads
> 2nd - Exo Terra (24x18x18) - Square-Marked Toad
> (Same again next to it for 6 Fire Bellied Toads coming soon)
> 3rd - Exo Terras (24x18x18) - Common Toad trio & One Eyed Common Frog
> Bottom - Depends, but provisionally Hissing Roaches, Oak Toad & Livefood but will see how everything pans out.
> 
> Obviously as you can see none of the tanks are ready yet (and no the exo backgrounds are NOT staying in), I messed up and forgot to run the camera in through the holes provided in the cane viv on top so will have to cut a hole out of a vent (Luckily it only needed 5 and I had to buy 6..PHEW)
> BUT nothing can move in yet anyway as I have to re-paint the wall and ceiling after bashing it with the viv and marking it with the shelves :lol2:
> 
> I had to drop the shelves down another notch to get the viv in the top (Ceiling curve isn't consistant so although i'd measured it and there was [just] enough room at the front, 6 inches back there wasn't !!!) which has meant the bottom shelf is only 13.5" which means if I wanted to get LOW exo terras in (the 30cm high ones) I can only use LED strip lighting, but the option is there!


Very smart indeed! :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Has anybody on here got any of the more unusual woodlice/ cleanup crew for sale. I now Stu cultures the big orange ones andberksmike and Richie obviously do inverts but I wondered if anybody is selling them. I finally got my tricolor darts and I've got a ton of springs cultured and plenty of white tropical woods but I'm fancying something else interesting. They'll probably go in with my tree frogs too but not so much as a food source.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I think Ritchie said he was taking some to PRAS, so it might be worth trying him.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> I think Ritchie said he was taking some to PRAS, so it might be worth trying him.


 Being a dirty northerner I sadly won't be going to PRAS . Could do with somebody happy to do a bit of paypal/ Royal Mail action.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Mad4Frogs used to sell cultures on Cultures Avaliable - Feast4Frogs but not sure if they're still doing it after a mass sell-off of his frog room earlier in the year, but worth a PM.
Will have to have a google later for some orange scaber as I wouldn't mind adding some colour to my new tanks.
(and will have to get my ass out into the wild woods to search for some true 'pill bugs' I found there as an invert obsessed pre-teen)


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Being a dirty northerner I sadly won't be going to PRAS . Could do with somebody happy to do a bit of paypal/ Royal Mail action.


 He does mailorder: Rainforest Vivariums


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> He does mailorder: Rainforest Vivariums


He doesn't do the weird and wonderful stuff on his website though 



REDDEV1L said:


> Mad4Frogs used to sell cultures on Cultures Avaliable - Feast4Frogs but not sure if they're still doing it after a mass sell-off of his frog room earlier in the year, but worth a PM.
> Will have to have a google later for some orange scaber as I wouldn't mind adding some colour to my new tanks.
> (and will have to get my ass out into the wild woods to search for some true 'pill bugs' I found there as an invert obsessed pre-teen)


Cheers buddy, I'll drop them a message as they've got some unusual stuff on there.


----------



## richie.b

ronnyjodes said:


> He doesn't do the weird and wonderful stuff on his website though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers buddy, I'll drop them a message as they've got some unusual stuff on there.


No ive only got the white and the brown tropical woodlice as these are the most popular

I think feast4frogs have stopped doing livefoods now

Richie


----------



## ronnyjodes

richie.b said:


> No ive only got the white and the brown tropical woodlice as these are the most popular
> 
> I think feast4frogs have stopped doing livefoods now
> 
> Richie


 Cheers Richie. Yeah, that's what I'm finding from most folk really which I suppose is understandable. I know Mike had some of the orange ones and I think Stu has them aswell but whether they're selling them is a different thing. I've PMd feast4frogs anyway just to be safe. It might be worth me messaging some of the other guys on here see if anybody can sort me out. I just thought adding a bit of variety might be nice :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

*R.I.P EYEBALL*
*August 2008 - October 2012*

*







*


*



*


----------



## ronnyjodes

Gutted for you mate. One of this forums more interesting animals.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> *R.I.P EYEBALL*
> *August 2008 - October 2012*
> 
> *image*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Just saw it on Faceache- really sorry, mate!


----------



## manda88

Noooooooo I'm so sorry Steve  RIP Eyeball eace:


----------



## REDDEV1L

The way I have to look at it is he would've died within weeks if i'd left him where he was.
He had over 4 years of shelter, warmth and food. (eventhough im sure he didn't know what/where/who he was half the time :lol2

Don't even know what happened tbh. He went off his food about a week ago, kept jumping away when I offered him anything. He started to look dry the past couple of days so I'd spray him directly a couple of times a day. I found him on his back the other day too, didn't think anything more of it, but did mention to the old lady that I'd have to keep an eye on him (with all 3 oddities happening together) then woke up this morning to him on his back, dead 

Only thing I noticed when checking him over/washing him off was some wounds on his chest/stomach area which i'm assuming (HOPING!!) were post-mortem nibbles from the young dubias I let roam his tank, but just incase i won't be letting them wander in any other tanks except the cane toads viv (I leave loads in there so give them veg & dried biscuits)


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> The way I have to look at it is he would've died within weeks if i'd left him where he was.
> He had over 4 years of shelter, warmth and food. (eventhough im sure he didn't know what/where/who he was half the time :lol2
> 
> Don't even know what happened tbh. He went off his food about a week ago, kept jumping away when I offered him anything. He started to look dry the past couple of days so I'd spray him directly a couple of times a day. I found him on his back the other day too, didn't think anything more of it, but did mention to the old lady that I'd have to keep an eye on him (with all 3 oddities happening together) then woke up this morning to him on his back, dead
> 
> Only thing I noticed when checking him over/washing him off was some wounds on his chest/stomach area which i'm assuming (HOPING!!) were post-mortem nibbles from the young dubias I let roam his tank, but just incase i won't be letting them wander in any other tanks except the cane toads viv (I leave loads in there so give them veg & dried biscuits)


Most of the so-called 'custodians' are in fact detrivores- they will eat practically anything dead, including frogs. This isn't a threat to our living frogs, but should one peg it, they won't waste time in getting to it. It's all part of the same proccess, when you think about it.


----------



## RhianB87

Urghhh!
Trying to do an online course assessment but keep making myself get distracted. First it was making lunch, then ice cream, then a drink, then facebook, now here! I want to get this done today but its not going well! :bash:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Who's coming to PRAS this year?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Who's coming to PRAS this year?


Deffo.

Sold some more FBTs to the shop today- the first lot went in less than a week.


----------



## RhianB87

Yup I am going, I missed kempton so cant wait!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Are you going to the harvester after? Really looking forward to it. My friend will be looking for some snakes and my brother will also be coming along


----------



## manda88

What did everyone get up to this weekend then? Thought I'd revive this beloved thread :flrt: it's not allowed to disappear from the first page!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Very little, I'm afraid- it was the weekend before payday (today! yay! :2thumb, but I intend to make up for it...


----------



## manda88

I hardly did anything either, went to see my mum Saturday morning as my friend was doing her nails, then went to a music shop with Matt and he bought me a guitar and bits to go with it for my birthday  I don't get it til Friday though, I hate waiting! Then yesterday I went out for lunch with my dad for his birthday, and then did nothing for the rest of the day, it was marvellous.
I don't get paid til the 26th and I'm flat broke til then, sucks to be me!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I have been broke as a very broke thing for the last couple of weeks, so I sympathise!

Hopefully going to be able to try out some of the Arcadia lights soon- John says he's sending me some stuff to try! :2thumb:
I'll report back.


----------



## manda88

Sounds good! I'm off to see Ed Sheeran tonight  those of you I have on Facebook, be prepared for lots of ginger based photos.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Sounds good! I'm off to see Ed Sheeran tonight  those of you I have on Facebook, be prepared for lots of ginger based photos.


 Where are you going to see him? I think he'd be really good live, but in a relatively 'intimate' venue- his music isn't really stadium stuff.


----------



## manda88

Hammersmith Apollo which I gather isn't overly massive, gonna force our way to the front, people usually move out of Matt's way when they see him so shouldn't be too difficult :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, 'Hightower' can see wherever he stands! :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Haha he sure can, I felt sorry for all the people behind him :lol2:










:flrt:

Zoomed right in on my little digi camera rather than my SLR, I got proper camera envy from some girl next to me with her little compact DSLR, not sure what it was, I would hazard a guess at the Lumix thingymajig but I was jealous of her photos!! We were only about 5 people from the front


----------



## ronnyjodes

LizR1 said:


> Anybody looking for an accurate hand held thermometer to measure their own reptile tank temperature or for a present for somebody? The MH1 is perfect this, and it's only £8.99! Buy it on ebay now!
> 
> MH-1 Infrared Digital Thermometer | eBay


 
4 posts all advertsing the same thermometer. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ron Magpie

:spam1:


LizR1 said:


> Anybody looking for an accurate hand held thermometer to measure their own reptile tank temperature or for a present for somebody? The MH1 is perfect this, and it's only £8.99! Buy it on ebay now!
> 
> MH-1 Infrared Digital Thermometer | eBay


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Less than a week til PRAS!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Less than a week til PRAS!


 I'm just hoping my bank card gets here in time! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Woohoo! Should be picking up the reedfrogs, today! :2thumb:


----------



## SamWest

hi, everybody !


----------



## Ron Magpie

SamWest said:


> hi, everybody !


 Hey, Sam.


----------



## ronnyjodes

SamWest said:


> hi, everybody !


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Might have a shift around and get some darts at PRAS tomorrow if I see any that take my fancy... :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Might have a shift around and get some darts at PRAS tomorrow if I see any that take my fancy... :2thumb:


You just know you have to Jazzy. 

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wolfenrook said:


> You just know you have to Jazzy.
> 
> Ade


Well there's some people who will have some nice ones for sale, just depends if they have any left when I get there :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

PRAS wasn't a total success for me- nightmare journey, and no-one had anything left that I wanted to buy. On the plus side, I did get a chance to catch up with some people I like! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

grrr... how come I can never find a thread when I need it !!!!!!
Looking for the safe plant list as I took a wander over to B&Q and jotted down a few plants that looked suitable for my treefrog viv but can only find the 'toxic megalist' (Which does have a mini safe list on it)
However _Codiaeum _... one of the ones I found, which is on the safe list, turns out not to be safe at all... the sap that oozes from a snapped stem is toxic.
Dieffenbachia is a no no, and I can't find any info on Cordyline Kiwi.... so it seems the only one I found that is suitable is Calathea .... but im sure that was the one that said it likes a shady spot... DOH!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> grrr... how come I can never find a thread when I need it !!!!!!
> Looking for the safe plant list as I took a wander over to B&Q and jotted down a few plants that looked suitable for my treefrog viv but can only find the 'toxic megalist' (Which does have a mini safe list on it)
> However _Codiaeum _... one of the ones I found, which is on the safe list, turns out not to be safe at all... the sap that oozes from a snapped stem is toxic.
> Dieffenbachia is a no no, and I can't find any info on Cordyline Kiwi.... so it seems the only one I found that is suitable is Calathea .... but im sure that was the one that said it likes a shady spot... DOH!!!


Calathea likes shady in the 'wild'- but most of our (frog) tanks will *never* be bright enough to cause it problems. All Cordylines are fine- the only problem is that they tend to out-grow the situ after time and need replacing.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Calathea likes shady in the 'wild'- but most of our (frog) tanks will *never* be bright enough to cause it problems. All Cordylines are fine- the only problem is that they tend to out-grow the situ after time and need replacing.


 brill cheers Ron :no1:
(If I recall there was a Calathea which had red on its leaves which is the one I want to try and contrast the bright lime green of the frogs)

Went to Hobbycraft to look at their vast selection of fake plants... but was put-off by the fact that the large (cheese plant etc) leaves were actually FOAM instead of silk/plastic... they had some alright small leaved plants for general foliage but just looked like darker leaved ficus which i've already got in most of my tanks courtesy of exo terra :lol2:

You must've bought SOMETHING at PRAS Ron (Apart from a pint or three :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## Ron Magpie

Nope, nada. I was hoping to get a different species of tropical woodlouse, but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I got some darts! & a sexy planted viv :2thumb: .... Hope I don't kill the plants though. That part I'm useless with!


----------



## Ron Magpie

By the way, Happy New Year, fellow Pagans! : victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> By the way, Happy New Year, fellow Pagans! : victory:


Back at ya bud. : victory: 

Ade


----------



## detail3r

Boo..


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Scary!


----------



## Wolfenrook

detail3r said:


> Boo..


Bit late for halloween pranks bud. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I have a confession, I'm 22 and I want the new furby for Christmas. .... Oh the shame :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Had my first dart frogs for a whole week now


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Nobody would buy me a furby for Christmas, so I sort of went to Argos and bought one, before all the crazy shoppers buy them all as Xmas presents :whistling2: :blush:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Nobody would buy me a furby for Christmas, so I sort of went to Argos and bought one, before all the crazy shoppers buy them all as Xmas presents :whistling2: :blush:


People like you make me worry about the state of adults in this country. I mean you'd never catch me buying Star Wars figures and then keeping them in a box away from the kids or pining over the giant Death Star in the Lego shop window. Never. Never. Honest.










Can somebody buy me the Lego Death Star for Christmas


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ronnyjodes said:


> People like you make me worry about the state of adults in this country. I mean you'd never catch me buying Star Wars figures and then keeping them in a box away from the kids or pining over the giant Death Star in the Lego shop window. Never. Never. Honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody buy me the Lego Death Star for Christmas


:lol2: I read some furby reviews on amazon, a lot of the people buying them are my age and even older so I don't feel so much of a freak. My 14 year old brother also wants one now :lol2: 
Go get your Lego :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> :lol2: I read some furby reviews on amazon, a lot of the people buying them are my age and even older so I don't feel so much of a freak. My 14 year old brother also wants one now :lol2:
> Go get your Lego :2thumb:


I can quite easily believe that. I remember when they first came out and just thinking they were a bit ridiculous back then lol. The new Tescos advert with the Furby singing "Hello" by Lionel Ritchie is a work of genuis though :notworthy:

This is the Lego item in question and as much as I'd like to take your advice there's one little detail on that page that might just stop me from rushing out, wallet in hand. See if you can spot it........


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

ronnyjodes said:


> I can quite easily believe that. I remember when they first came out and just thinking they were a bit ridiculous back then lol. The new Tescos advert with the Furby singing "Hello" by Lionel Ritchie is a work of genuis though :notworthy:
> 
> This is the Lego item in question and as much as I'd like to take your advice there's one little detail on that page that might just stop me from rushing out, wallet in hand. See if you can spot it........


That does look pretty awesome, but £274 :gasp: wow!


----------



## ronnyjodes

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> That does look pretty awesome, but £274 :gasp: wow!


Exactly. I bloody love Star Wars bout I would feel both ridiculous and guilty for spending that much money on Lego. The Super Star Destroyer is even more expensive at £349.99 as it's nearly 5 foot long! It's a bit boring and grey for my liking though.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Lego is crazy expensive! I did love it though. I also used to collect playmobil... I remember wanting the Victorian house, but my mum wouldn't buy it as it was £100!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I've just noticed your sig by the way :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Lego is crazy expensive! I did love it though. I also used to collect playmobil... I remember wanting the Victorian house, but my mum wouldn't buy it as it was £100!


Yeah I had loads of Playmobil as a kid- the pirate ship and the zoo were amazing. I always wanted the circus but never got it for the same reason as you and the Victorian house. My kids have inherited all mine and we're slowly adding to it for them :2thumb:



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I've just noticed your sig by the way :lol2:


I thought it was time for a change


----------



## REDDEV1L

I've been wondering what ever happened to RuRu... our original Furby.
I've got a feeling he was chucked in the bin; extremely sqeaky mechanism, plus multiple coffee/food stains and battery acid allover the battery slots if I recall.
I've still got multiple Tamagochi upstairs... both official (unused, still packaged) and cheaper 'multi-animal' alternatives.....

They're always bringing stuff back, because not only do the kids want them, the adults who were kids when they came out last time want one too... dispicably genius tbh.

Yoyos, Magic Cards, Pogs, Boglins, Trolls, Slinky, Micro Machines, Monster in my Pocket & some other set of packet toys I can't bloody remember.... Can only remember one figure, called Dentwist....

7 Dentwist | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> I've still got multiple Tamagochi upstairs... both official (unused, still packaged) and cheaper 'multi-animal' alternatives.....


I remember being the first kid in our school with a Tamagotchi. I was in first year at comp so 11 or 12 and even back then I was a nerd and used to buy obscure computer games magazines that would also cover import toys and stuff (Pokemon was featured in there a couple of years before they hit the UK) and I read about Tamagotchi. There was an import store in the Meadowhall shopping centre in Sheffield and I bought one of 3 they'd brought in. It was bright pink with yellow details and was 15 quid. Everybody at school thought I was mental but around a month later everybody had them and they started appearing in pound shops just after that. The one and only time in my life I've been a trend setter :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

REDDEV1L said:


> I've been wondering what ever happened to RuRu... our original Furby.
> I've got a feeling he was chucked in the bin; extremely sqeaky mechanism, plus multiple coffee/food stains and battery acid allover the battery slots if I recall.
> I've still got multiple Tamagochi upstairs... both official (unused, still packaged) and cheaper 'multi-animal' alternatives.....
> 
> They're always bringing stuff back, because not only do the kids want them, the adults who were kids when they came out last time want one too... dispicably genius tbh.
> 
> Yoyos, Magic Cards, Pogs, Boglins, Trolls, Slinky, Micro Machines, Monster in my Pocket & some other set of packet toys I can't bloody remember.... Can only remember one figure, called Dentwist....
> 
> 7 Dentwist | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I remember all those. I used to collect the pogs from the wotsits crisps I think! I'm pretty sure they will sell more furbies to people of my age then they will for little kids. 
There were also 'bonez' and Pokemon! Can't forget the Pokemon. I spent many hours on my gameboy trying to complete the yellow version!

ETA I remember tamagotchis being banned from school as they were disrupting lessons!


----------



## REDDEV1L

The official ones I have were from the quid shop... along with some boxes of milkcap pogs (The ones with the staples in :S ) and some sets of 'beauty & the beast' collectors cards I bought boxes of too :lol2:
That was the good old days of the quid shop.

Oh, I FINALLY (after an hour of searching) found out what dentwist was....








as per this guys set...
complete set of p.e.t aliens | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I still have some pocket boglins upstairs in the loft too... I only kept the glow in the dark ones tho... sold the rest... even my gold & silver ones :'(


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I regret selling my Pokemon cards


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bit of a pants video, but here's my furby getting his groove on last night. His eyes really aren't that evil and you can't see the 'expressions' in the vid. He's hilarious! :flrt:

Furby 'Chasing the Sun' - YouTube


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> Oh, I FINALLY (after an hour of searching) found out what dentwist was....
> image
> as per this guys set...
> complete set of p.e.t aliens | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> I still have some pocket boglins upstairs in the loft too... I only kept the glow in the dark ones tho... sold the rest... even my gold & silver ones :'(


Holy crap! I had all of those and then they got banned from our school as some kid was selling them at extortionate prices in the yard haha


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I regret selling my Pokemon cards


I've got folders and folders of Magic (the gathering) cards.... my gran being a hoarder/collector i caught the bug at an early age... but they may well be worth something one day as most are in perfect condition, straight from the pack into a protective sleeve then straight in a pocket page protector :lol2:

My bro has piles of pokemon & yu-gi-oh cards, including a tin full of silvers/rares, most of which were bought on ebay.
He's got the 'Super Rose' doctor who card which we paid £140+ for aswell !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

As it turns out,so far the FBTs, both species of treefrog and Asian spiny toads all like soldier flies- adult calci-worms. I haven't a clue if the adults are as nutritious as the worms, but they surely can't be a bad food- except that they don't eat, so won't last all that long.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> As it turns out,so far the FBTs, both species of treefrog and Asian spiny toads all like soldier flies- adult calci-worms. I haven't a clue if the adults are as nutritious as the worms, but they surely can't be a bad food- except that they don't eat, so won't last all that long.


Whites go nuts for them. I put a whole tub in their viv and it was hilarious :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Has anyone ordered large items from America? I just ordered a massive disney stuffed toy which I thought I got a good deal on, but I didn't consider the customs charges  crap :bash: Its worth about £50.... hopefully the disney store will send as a 'gift' as if I've read correctly the limit for avoiding customs charges is £80....


----------



## fatlad69

Yes, I have ordered several large items from America including some dart frog stuff a few years back. Sometimes I got caught with customs sometimes not. Rember you may also get a Royal Mail handling charge as well.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Oh seriously? I bet thats massivly expensive.... I only got it because its a collectors item and the disney store UK can't get it and never will!


----------



## fatlad69

The Royal Mail charged about £20 I think. My daughters are serious Competative swimmers training about 14 hours a week and I get some of their kit from the states. I ordered some specialist training fins (flippers) that you can only get over there. They were $30 but by the time shipping and handling charges were added they cost £90 sterling.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

fatlad69 said:


> The Royal Mail charged about £20 I think. My daughters are serious Competative swimmers training about 14 hours a week and I get some of their kit from the states. I ordered some specialist training fins (flippers) that you can only get over there. They were $30 but by the time shipping and handling charges were added they cost £90 sterling.


Eeeek  Hopefully I get away with it. I imagine my parcel will be heavy as its a 34" thing. It better be worth it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I just had another thought... Am I going to get charged a fee on my credit card because I paid in foreign currency? They wouldn't accept PayPal as payment as it was a .co.uk address. Should have thought about this before I got all excited :bash: :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I just had another thought... Am I going to get charged a fee on my credit card because I paid in foreign currency? They wouldn't accept PayPal as payment as it was a .co.uk address. Should have thought about this before I got all excited :bash: :lol2:


I doubt it.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That's a relief. Now all I need to do is worry about customs charges, it getting here and hiding a 3ft toy lion from my mother :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is there such a thing as plant glue? Like you can get for reef tanks, but for frog Vivs? One of my broms keeps falling off and it's now driving me mad! It's been there nicely for 3 days, come down this morning and its on the ground again! :devil:


----------



## fatlad69

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Is there such a thing as plant glue? Like you can get for reef tanks, but for frog Vivs? One of my broms keeps falling off and it's now driving me mad! It's been there nicely for 3 days, come down this morning and its on the ground again! :devil:


Aquarium silicone.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

fatlad69 said:


> Aquarium silicone.


The tank already has frogs in though


----------



## Wolfenrook

Just tied it on if it's a branch, or use a piece of paper clip if it's to go on a background. No need for adhesives. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Yeah, depending what it needs attaching to either very thin gauge wire or fishing line to tie it on or a paper clip to pin it in to the background. I tend to attach my broms by pushing them in a natural hole or crevice in a branch or bark and then pack the hole out with moss to try and keep some stability, it's worked fairly well on a few plants so far :no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Thanks ill give it a go tomorrow, it was sat in a natural crevice but my frogs seem to like destroying things :lol2:




In other news my 3ft Mufasa lion king plush from America has been shipped :whistling2: oo:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thanks ill give it a go tomorrow, it was sat in a natural crevice but my frogs seem to like destroying things :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news my 3ft Mufasa lion king plush from America has been shipped :whistling2: oo:


Lol.

Yeah, just 'unroll' a plastic-covered paperclip and use it in a U shape round the neck of the plant, mpushing the sharp ends into the background.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah, just 'unroll' a plastic-covered paperclip and use it in a U shape round the neck of the plant, mpushing the sharp ends into the background.


Thanks  I hope my Disney store delivery arrives when my mother is at work... :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Surprisingly, for me, I've just been setting up a new viv..... for our leopard geckos. lol Got them a nice 90cm x 45cm x 30cm Exo Terra, not bad for £106 in our lfs/lgc/lhc/lrc or whatever you want to call it (for locals, The Hollybush. lol).


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Yay, my first ever 'home made' fruit fly culture has maggots in it! ..... Who ever thought you could get excited about maggots :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Surprisingly, for me, I've just been setting up a new viv..... for our leopard geckos. lol Got them a nice 90cm x 45cm x 30cm Exo Terra, not bad for £106 in our lfs/lgc/lhc/lrc or whatever you want to call it (for locals, The Hollybush. lol).


Hope you're going to post picks- I'd be interested to see your take on a leo viv.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Yay, my first ever 'home made' fruit fly culture has maggots in it! ..... Who ever thought you could get excited about maggots :lol2:


It's the little things that give us pleasure in this hobby! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

And.... My moss is still living 2 weeks on!


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> Surprisingly, for me, I've just been setting up a new viv..... for our leopard geckos. lol Got them a nice 90cm x 45cm x 30cm Exo Terra, not bad for £106 in our lfs/lgc/lhc/lrc or whatever you want to call it (for locals, The Hollybush. lol).


Like Ron I'm also pretty intrigued to see what you've done to this.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> And.... My moss is still living 2 weeks on!


I have a mild obsession with moss, it's awesome when it starts to properly flourish :no1:


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> Like Ron I'm also pretty intrigued to see what you've done to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mild obsession with moss, it's awesome when it starts to properly flourish :no1:


I agree, sometimes I think we are more proud of the moss growth than the actual frogs!:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

You'd be pretty bored with it chaps to be honest. Just a boring old viv with cage carpet, various hides, a rock and some wood. Nothing special at all really.

As to moss, I don't deliberately grow any. lol Unless you count the moss slurry.... It's all about the leaf litter for me. lmao

Ade


----------



## fatlad69

Wolfenrook said:


> You'd be pretty bored with it chaps to be honest. Just a boring old viv with cage carpet, various hides, a rock and some wood. Nothing special at all really.
> 
> As to moss, I don't deliberately grow any. lol Unless you count the moss slurry.... It's all about the leaf litter for me. lmao
> 
> Ade


Come on Ade, I don't believe you have it in you to build a boring viv. It's just not in your nature.

Adam


----------



## ronnyjodes

fatlad69 said:


> Come on Ade, I don't believe you have it in you to build a boring viv. It's just not in your nature.
> 
> Adam


I think what Ade meant to say was "You'd be pretty bored with it chaps to be honest. Just a boring old viv with cage carpet, various hides, a rock and some wood and a burning hoop that I've already trained the leos to jump through. Nothing special at all really."


----------



## Wolfenrook

ronnyjodes said:


> I think what Ade meant to say was "You'd be pretty bored with it chaps to be honest. Just a boring old viv with cage carpet, various hides, a rock and some wood and a burning hoop that I've already trained the leos to jump through. Nothing special at all really."


:lol2:

Nope, it really is just a boring viv. We rescued the leos from my niece, who hadn't a clue and my sister wouldn't actually allow to feed ANY live foods. So she was feeding them with dried mealworms and 'gecko diet' which was basically a tub of dead flies. So when we got them they were walking skeletons and seriously on the edge. She didn't even have a heat mat in there, despite the fact that the viv she'd been given had a mat stat on it.... The viv we got them in has more holes than a colendar and leaks even mealworms.... So basically we just wanted a better viv. So seriously, nothing fancy here at all. Our only aim is to make sure they're comfortable for the rest of their lives now.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I always wondered what the 'leopard gecko diet' was. It's just flies?!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I always wondered what the 'leopard gecko diet' was. It's just flies?!


Aye, vitaimin enriched dead flies don't you know... Oh and from what I saw, no they didn't eat them either..... It's left them unable to hunt though, they can't even catch slow moving beatles, let alone crickets. So they're stuck on a diet of mealworms....

I do wish people would properly research animals before taking them on, and if they don't like the idea of the food they need, don't take on the care of the animal...

Anyway, strictly speaking the leos and beardies are my wife's not mine. 

Ade


----------



## frogfreak

Wolfenrook said:


> I do wish people would properly research animals before taking them on, and if they don't like the idea of the food they need, don't take on the care of the animal...


I do too, Ade. However, I've heard some pet shops give out horrible advice on how to look after the animal(s) they're selling. Most take that advice as gospel, assuming it is good info. Most times it's a load of crap...

Good luck with them! :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogfreak said:


> I do too, Ade. However, I've heard some pet shops give out horrible advice on how to look after the animal(s) they're selling. Most take that advice as gospel, assuming it is good info. Most times it's a load of crap...
> 
> Good luck with them! :2thumb:


On this occassion Glenn, I know this isn't the case. The previous owner to my niece had written instructions on the viv in permanent marker. Including what temps to keep them at and how to feed them, with the instructions "dust live insects fed with gecko DUST". Between my sister saying no to live insects, and my niece thinking gecko dust meant gecko diet, and my sister been so cheap, they're lucky they survived.

The one good decision they made, and sorry if this sounds big headed, was to ask us to take the geckos off their hands. If they weren't going to research how to look after them (or even read the instructions), and didn't want the bother though they should have just said no.

Sorry if this sounds grumpy, but so far not only have we had to rehome these geckos from my sister but also 2 cats that she decided she didn't want for various reasons. :devil:

On the plus side, always wanted some leopard geckos. Just wish we had gotten them soon enough to bring the male back from the brink. He never did recover.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Today's the day my giant lion king plush is delivered all the way from America! Only ordered it on Thursday night! It's go here quicker than some UK post!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Well here he is! Was cheaper to import than I thought too :flrt:


----------



## ronnyjodes

It must be close to Christmas- sat in my chair, supping a frosty beverage, eating a mince pie and watching Air Force One. As soon as they start showing Die Hard on tv I'll know it's time to start prepping a turkey........


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> It must be close to Christmas- sat in my chair, supping a frosty beverage, eating a mince pie and watching Air Force One. As soon as they start showing Die Hard on tv I'll know it's time to start prepping a turkey........


That damn coke ad is showing already... :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## frogfreak

ronnyjodes said:


> as soon as they start showing die hard on tv i'll know it's time to start prepping a turkey........


lmao!!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> That damn coke ad is showing already... :devil::devil::devil:


Saw that at the cinema! The kid in it really bugs me when he shoves people out the way :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I just found the holy grail....

TURKEY BASTERS FOR 89p !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:

@ B&M if anyone wants to rush out and buy them all !

They don't seem brilliant quality but for general slurping up of gunk i'm sure they'll be alright.


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> I just found the holy grail....
> 
> TURKEY BASTERS FOR 89p !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> @ B&M if anyone wants to rush out and buy them all !
> 
> They don't seem brilliant quality but for general slurping up of gunk i'm sure they'll be alright.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, this is a new development; my painted frogs have been getting bolder and bolder- from coming out in total darkness, to coming out when the tank lights are off to tonight, the (possible female; at least bigger and fatter) frog is out hunting under the tank lights! Given that their nearest relatives here are the Madagascan burrowing frogs (which I hardly ever see, except again, they were visible for at least _seconds_ in the last fortnight), they are turning out to be quite extrovert! :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Just watched The Dark Knight Rises. Sweet jesus that's a good film, on a par with the Dark Knight easily. At one point I was thinking "Wow, not much has happened". That was at the hour mark. It goes on for about four days but it's one of those films you don't quite want to end. Even though Bane's accent makes him sound like a camp Sean Connery impression.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Just watched The Dark Knight Rises. Sweet jesus that's a good film, on a par with the Dark Knight easily. At one point I was thinking "Wow, not much has happened". That was at the hour mark. It goes on for about four days but it's one of those films you don't quite want to end. Even though Bane's accent makes him sound like a camp Sean Connery impression.


More a Marvel fan myself...


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> More a Marvel fan myself...


Strangely enough me too. I've never like DC stuff at all and only ever used to read and collect Marvel and some of my most prized stuff is Marvel but I've always been strangely drawn to Batman. The version in these more recent movies reminds me of an intelligent, mega rich version of The Punisher which I'm never going to complain about haha.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Strangely enough me too. I've never like DC stuff at all and only ever used to read and collect Marvel and some of my most prized stuff is Marvel but I've always been strangely drawn to Batman. The version in these more recent movies reminds me of an intelligent, mega rich version of The Punisher which I'm never going to complain about haha.


I get it- the darkness of the character is what makes him interesting- something that Wolverine (for example) has lost.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

:flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yay! I know what the boyf is buying me for Chrimbo- a new, *big* cage for Rilla with all parrot mod cons! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:
I've wanted to get Rills something decent for yonks, but they are hugely expensive, on the whole. Dave checked it with me, on the basis that I would know best what is suitable, which I appreciate bigtime- it would be awful to get this expensive prezzie and have to say 'ah, but this is dangerous and that will scare him etc etc' Given how neurotic Rilla is, he will probably take a while to get used to the new space- but in the long-term, he'll _love_ it! :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

The very first frog I ever bought, Sprout the USA green tree frog, died yesterday. I've never been one to get hugely emotional about the death of a pet but I'm properly gutted about this because he was the first phib I ever owned. Sad times.


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> The very first frog I ever bought, Sprout the USA green tree frog, died yesterday. I've never been one to get hugely emotional about the death of a pet but I'm properly gutted about this because he was the first phib I ever owned. Sad times.


Sorry to hear that mate. Even though they are just little phibs you really get attached to them. I was gutted when I lost a breeding group of 5 tincs several years back as they had been with me for 5 years.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

One of my dart frogs didn't come our for breakfast this morning and I can't see him  hope he's ok.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Panic over, just seen the other one! I've had them nearly 6 weeks now and they have become more shy... Maybe it's because they are in my room and I'm only there for a couple hours in th evening?


----------



## RhianB87

ronnyjodes said:


> The very first frog I ever bought, Sprout the USA green tree frog, died yesterday. I've never been one to get hugely emotional about the death of a pet but I'm properly gutted about this because he was the first phib I ever owned. Sad times.


Sorry to hear that  I got upset when I found my first FBT dead, it was my own fault, I underestimated their ability to escape. It was horrible. She was my only female as well!

Sorry but that is a great name for a frog as well!


----------



## Wolfenrook

ronnyjodes said:


> The very first frog I ever bought, Sprout the USA green tree frog, died yesterday. I've never been one to get hugely emotional about the death of a pet but I'm properly gutted about this because he was the first phib I ever owned. Sad times.


Anybody who tells you they have never lost a frog either a) has never kept frogs or b) hasn't kept them for very long or very many. Sorry for your loss bud.



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Panic over, just seen the other one! I've had them nearly 6 weeks now and they have become more shy... Maybe it's because they are in my room and I'm only there for a couple hours in th evening?


Sounds fairly normal to me. You put them in and for a while they're exploring their new home, looking for ways to escape, looking for dangers etc. Then as they become more settled they become a bit shy for a while, then eventually they realise that they're safe at which point the swines guard the viv doors waiting for you to try to open them to feed um.... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

FallenAngel said:


> Sorry to hear that  I got upset when I found my first FBT dead, it was my own fault, I underestimated their ability to escape. It was horrible. She was my only female as well!
> 
> Sorry but that is a great name for a frog as well!


The name was down to my then 6 year old and 2 year old. It also explains why the female I have is called Fingers haha.



Wolfenrook said:


> Anybody who tells you they have never lost a frog either a) has never kept frogs or b) hasn't kept them for very long or very many. Sorry for your loss bud.


Thanks dude. It was really gutting to the point where I felt like I was being a bit ridiculous over something so small but I was more attached to him than any of my others. It was just one of those things I guess as the other is still thriving. I won't be replacing him though and I'll either let the other have free reign of the tank (the lucky bugger) or move her in to something a bit more modest.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Today sucks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Merry frogmas :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Happy Crimble to all you 'phibbers! :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69

Ron Magpie said:


> Happy Crimble to all you 'phibbers! :2thumb:


Happy Christmas to you as we'll Ron!


----------



## ronnyjodes

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## detail3r

Thought i'd drop by to wish all you guys a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Take it easy guys.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Hope every1 had a good crimbo !!

I've just had to buy my first pot of fruit flies in about 2 yrs 

Damn wild ones managed to invaid my colonies so when I opened the lid to make a new colony the other day I got a face full of flies !!!! :cussing:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I know it's early, but incase I'm busy in the next couple days....


----------



## RhianB87

I thought I best pull this thread back from page 5 :gasp:

How is everyone in the 'phibby world?

I saw someone selling a painted chubby frog for a fiver! I was tempted but I know I would get a beating for getting more critters!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I thought I best pull this thread back from page 5 :gasp:
> 
> How is everyone in the 'phibby world?
> 
> *I saw someone selling a painted chubby frog for a fiver! I was tempted but I know I would get a beating for getting more critters!!!*


Get it- they are fab little frogs! My pair have now got bold enough to start coming out in the early evening, before the tank lights have gone off- and they eat like pigs! :lol2:
The boyf and I went to see Les Mis last night- too long, with some not great songs, dodgy plot- and *utterly awesome!* I totally recommend it.


----------



## terryTHEfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> Get it- they are fab little frogs! My pair have now got bold enough to start coming out in the early evening, before the tank lights have gone off- and they eat like pigs! :lol2:
> The boyf and I went to see Les Mis last night- too long, with some not great songs, dodgy plot- and *utterly awesome!* I totally recommend it.


yeah I gotta suffer that next month she wants to see he stage show and film !!! I did see a bit on TV with matt lucas init at xmas lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

terryTHEfrog said:


> yeah I gotta suffer that next month she wants to see he stage show and film !!! I did see a bit on TV with matt lucas init at xmas lol


 I didn't expect to like it, to be honest, but it blew me away.


----------



## REDDEV1L

> Exo terra [18"x18"x24"] tall. with light unit. pacman frog, and a fire bellied toad, to go with. 60 ono. exo terra worth at lease that


:bash::bash:

Was highly tempted, as I'm after that size exo for my treefs, but as I didn't have the car yesterday, and there wasn't any pics, I left it.

Sold now, so I hope whoever bought it has enough sense to know that is a BBAADD combo.

--

As for the painted chubby, I was tempted to buy another one at the end of last year but couldn't work out if it was M or F, and the quarantine time would have clashed with their brumation, so didn't.

Whether I'll be successful with breeding them this year or not remains to be seen, especially [as I mentioned on facebook] the buggers are awake already and i'm not ready !!!!

Great news that yours are out and waiting for grub Ron... never see mine but as they're normally kept under my bed, I wouldn't anyway :lol2:
However i've decided they're going in the bottom shelf of my racking, (along with the newt who never eats, the hissing roaches and possibly my solitary oak toad if I can fit her in.) so I may see more of them in the longterm.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm guessing lots of above-ground hiding places are a help; leaflitter, pieces of wood and heavy planting. They can be out and about, and still not feel exposed.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Probably right there...
That's the downfall of my setup, they only have one little coconut hide... simply because the crickets would hide in the fake plants and bark, and would end up dying, even if there was potato or carrot fro them in there (presumably from the humidity) so I ripped it all out and went bare bones.


----------



## terryTHEfrog

Ron Magpie said:


> I didn't expect to like it, to be honest, but it blew me away.


blimey just seen the theatre price £70 each on cheap seats ! she'll have settle with nandos and cinema at the mo !! just brought a spray system and food lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

terryTHEfrog said:


> blimey just seen the theatre price £70 each on cheap seats ! she'll have settle with nandos and cinema at the mo !! just brought a spray system and food lol


Lol. Honestly, the film version is worth it.


----------



## terryTHEfrog

lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU9MAsNUdIE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Get it- they are fab little frogs! My pair have now got bold enough to start coming out in the early evening, before the tank lights have gone off- and they eat like pigs! :lol2:
> The boyf and I went to see Les Mis last night- too long, with some not great songs, dodgy plot- and *utterly awesome!* I totally recommend it.


I really wouldnt be allowed!! Moving back in with the 'rents soon to try to save to buy a place so I doubt I would be allowed in with more animals! I will have 2 cats, 8 snakes, 2 geckos and the 6 frogs coming with me!! 

Im not really into musicals, I have been convinced to sit through django unchained at some point which is 3 hours!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I really wouldnt be allowed!! Moving back in with the 'rents soon to try to save to buy a place so I doubt I would be allowed in with more animals! I will have 2 cats, 8 snakes, 2 geckos and the 6 frogs coming with me!!
> 
> Im not really into musicals, I have been convinced to sit through django unchained at some point which is 3 hours!


No-one will even notice another cute little frog... :whistling2:

Frankly, in my experience, cats are the worst ever things to introduce into new situations- they tend to react in really unpleasant (and smelly!) ways. While I was sofa-surfing, they were *way* more trouble than even the parrots.

I do quite like musicals, but the impact of Les Mis was more emotional than anything to do with the music- except maybe for certain songs- the ones that expressed those emotions.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> No-one will even notice another cute little frog... :whistling2:
> 
> Frankly, in my experience, cats are the worst ever things to introduce into new situations- they tend to react in really unpleasant (and smelly!) ways. While I was sofa-surfing, they were *way* more trouble than even the parrots.
> 
> I do quite like musicals, but the impact of Les Mis was more emotional than anything to do with the music- except maybe for certain songs- the ones that expressed those emotions.


Haha my mother would!!
One of the cats doesnt give a crap what goes on as long as she has her cat post! the other is a nervous wreck, bless him is he a bit simple!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Haha my mother would!!
> One of the cats doesnt give a crap what goes on as long as she has her cat post! the other is a nervous wreck, bless him is he a bit simple!


'Giving a crap' was exactly the problem with mine- including choice places like my pillow. :-(

It took him months after *I* finally settled, for him to do the same. I take some credit for the fact I didn't murder him- none of it was his fault, but he didn't exactly make it any easier...


----------



## Ron Magpie

What's with this new adding links to keywords every five minutes? It's *very* annoying, RFUK!


----------



## RhianB87

Evening everyone!! 
How have everyone been?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I am a frazzled shadow of my frazzled former self! Last week was hectic, but started this one off by giving LGBT training to an East London housing provider- *brilliant* group, really *really* into taking stuff on and applying it to their daily work- but it was a really intense day. So I'm just at burbling stage, really...


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I am a frazzled shadow of my frazzled former self! Last week was hectic, but started this one off by giving LGBT training to an East London housing provider- *brilliant* group, really *really* into taking stuff on and applying it to their daily work- but it was a really intense day. So I'm just at burbling stage, really...


Go to bed darlin' you will feel better in the morning :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Go to bed darlin' you will feel better in the morning :lol2:


Burble, burble, burble- yeah, wot? Oh, yeah! Deffo. Nitey nite, darlin!


----------



## RhianB87

Anyone want to come and re do my toads viv :whistling2:
I want to make it prettier but I am rubbish with these things.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Lol... I'm the same. After designing and part building a tank for my future FBTs, I've decided it would be too bare and barren looking so want to do a natural design, still with a waterfall but loads of plants and moss and wood etc.
However I suck at natural vivaria.


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Lol... I'm the same. After designing and part building a tank for my future FBTs, I've decided it would be too bare and barren looking so want to do a natural design, still with a waterfall but loads of plants and moss and wood etc.
> However I suck at natural vivaria.


Yup I would love to have it natural looking for them, its just water, fake plants and bark at the moment!


----------



## Ron Magpie

It's not that hard...


----------



## RhianB87

It really is! 
I have tried before and its gone all wrong!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> It really is!
> I have tried before and its gone all wrong!!


The main thing I've learned is that the classic land/water devide doesn't work for FBTs, with me- sooner or later I've ended up with a mucky, muddy mess. Aiming for marsh or bog plants, that don't mind their roots in water, and pretty much forgetting about using soil at all seems to work better.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Here's one I saw on FB a while back
(from a group NEITHER of you two are in !!! lol)









I believe the land area is made up of ice cream tubs full of substrate but I may be thinking of something else.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Here's one I saw on FB a while back
> (from a group NEITHER of you two are in !!! lol)
> image
> 
> I believe the land area is made up of ice cream tubs full of substrate but I may be thinking of something else.


Now, *that* is attractive! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Now, *that* is attractive! :2thumb:


and yet looks fairly simple in its design.

BTW, Am I right in thinking all Ficus is safe ??

Tesco have some Ficus Elastica for £3 that could do for both treefrogs and FBTs, loves humidity and thrives in wet tropical conditions... however its latex is an irritant to skin/eyes and is not to be swallowed . Confused.com


----------



## RhianB87

I cant keep plants alive either!
But that tank does look nice, Doesnt look like it needs a massive amount of building work. 
I used to have rocks build up, cant remember why I got rid of them! Think I might need to do something like that again.

Do you think 9 FBTs in a 2 foot tank is pushing it :whistling2:
Someone is selling 3 fbts 4 green tree frogs and an anole which are together, I would like to get the toads to a seperate tank


----------



## Ron Magpie

I used it (ficus elastica) loads of times for toads, treefrogs and lizards with no problems beyond eventually overgrowing the tanks- might be worth being careful with pruning, though.

@Fallenangel; might be pushing it a bit, but if you clean out regularly you could probably get away with that number.


----------



## RhianB87

I was pondering buying a new, cheap fish tank and re doing it for them all but not sure. I really need to get the crestie and boa upgraded first. The bloody boa is growing a bit fast :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

I'm keeping my distance re: bigger fishtank.
Remember what happened last time I butted in :lol2:

We're moving the two corns in together next week, and hopefully getting them sexed on Wednesday.
I wanted to get a tortoise, and use the spare 3ft from the snakes viv for it, either as a viv or on its back as a table, but the old lady didn't approve.
What I AM going to do is see if I can get some more Hyla meridionalis... as the little one STILL has a prolapse and isn't growing much, whereas the two healthy ones (even at adult size) will be lost in the 45x45x60 so i'm going to try and get a couple more. (H.arborea can cohabit but im not entirely sure about that)

Also... Silly woman has said I can use the greenhouse for a frog-ject if I want.
Not entirely sure if I will or not, but I think a 6ft x 4ft blank canvas may be too hard to resist !!!!!!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

hello all

i struggled with palnted vivs many time and then i realised i was getting the wrong plants £100's spend on plants that wouls die

no i seen to have it all sorted however i do take cuttings almost every night just in case a plant dies on me............ ocd at its best 


any way is there anyone else that is glad there not going to hamm??? i have no space left and the more i look in the classified section i buy something

ooops just bought some more today ... will tell once they arrive damm 

could you imagion the havoc i would cause at hamm i would end up sleeping in a viv..


----------



## REDDEV1L

Dreamt that I finally 'gave in' and bought some darts lastnight !!!!!!!!
Except they were mixed, some azureus, some pumilio, some terriblis, (colourwise) & some green/turquoise ones with treefrog feet :lol2:
However.... they were all around 2" !!!! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> Dreamt that I finally 'gave in' and bought some darts lastnight !!!!!!!!
> Except they were mixed, some azureus, some pumilio, some terriblis, (colourwise) & some green/turquoise ones with treefrog feet :lol2:
> However.... they were all around 2" !!!! :lol2:


NOOOOOO! DON'T MIX SPECIES!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> NOOOOOO! DON'T MIX SPECIES!!!!! :lol2:


Chill, mate it was a dream- or nightmare...


----------



## ronnyjodes

Come on Ron, you know you want some leucs :-D


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Come on Ron, you know you want some leucs :-D


"AAAAAAAAARGGGHHHH! IT WAS HORRIBLE! THEY WERE THERE, ALL BLACK AND YELLOW, WITH THESE OBSCENE FLIES COVERING ALL SURFACES IN THE FLAT!" I need a lie down....


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well I just made my wife very very happy! Got tickets for Mealoaf's farewell tour, 12th April at the LG Arena. :no1:

Love his older stuff, and apparently that's what this tour is, his greatest hits for act 1 then all 7 tracks from Bat Out Of Hell performed in the original order. Result! : victory:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Has anyone seen Beautiful Creatures yet? I'm a little bit wary of 'witchy' films, they are so often tabloidy rubbish- The Craft is about the only one I actually liked. This looks a bit interesting, though. And hopefully without Twilight-style Eternal Virgins.


----------



## REDDEV1L

A guy posted this on facebook earlier... found in his garden here in the good old north east....










Poor thing !!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Anyone else been twitching for a fix of RFUK for the last couple of days? What happened, anyway?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yup, me !!
Eventhough I don't particularly post all that much, I do check the forums a few times a day (Sad? Maybe!!)

Well according to Kato on the RFUK Facebook page, the site was DDOS'd.
After snooping about a bit, it turns out CaptiveBred forums were also DDOS'd and was brought down too (although not for as long as we were)
Apparently, a user on there warned them something like this was coming the day before, but I presume the thread mentioning it got libelous or heated and has since been deleted 

On a phib related note, I've moved my male painted bullfrog into a rain chamber, but to do so had to stop the female getting her 'rain' (I had tried to allow it to drain through her tub into the rain chamber below but even after weeks of nightly rain, the cocofibre still turns the water tea brown within about 15 mins so had to rethink)
I'm just heavily spraying her a few times per day.
Unfortunately tho, I can't see any signs of eggs through her skin yet :'(


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Yup, me !!
> Eventhough I don't particularly post all that much, I do check the forums a few times a day (Sad? Maybe!!)
> 
> Well according to Kato on the RFUK Facebook page, the site was DDOS'd.
> After snooping about a bit, it turns out CaptiveBred forums were also DDOS'd and was brought down too (although not for as long as we were)
> Apparently, a user on there warned them something like this was coming the day before, but I presume the thread mentioning it got libelous or heated and has since been deleted
> 
> On a phib related note, I've moved my male painted bullfrog into a rain chamber, but to do so had to stop the female getting her 'rain' (I had tried to allow it to drain through her tub into the rain chamber below but even after weeks of nightly rain, the cocofibre still turns the water tea brown within about 15 mins so had to rethink)
> I'm just heavily spraying her a few times per day.
> Unfortunately tho, I can't see any signs of eggs through her skin yet :'(


Sounds like someone has a grudge!

Why not just put them both in the same rain chamber- or did I miss something here?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Why not just put them both in the same rain chamber- or did I miss something here?


Just following the 'instructions' :lol2:
The female needs time, while being drenched and hearing the male calling, to produce her eggs before going in with him.
The male only seems to call properly in deep water.

I think.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> I think.


Lol- if anybody translates it into results, you will! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Bought another water pump today.
Not worth skimping as its the female that let me down last year (I assume)
so if im going to try I have to do it properly.

Also... not looking good for my little treefrog... his prolapse has gotten so big since this morning... so big infact that he is having trouble moving


----------



## RhianB87

omg  Poor little thing. Could a vets do anything for it or not?




REDDEV1L said:


> Bought another water pump today.
> Not worth skimping as its the female that let me down last year (I assume)
> so if im going to try I have to do it properly.
> 
> Also... not looking good for my little treefrog... his prolapse has gotten so big since this morning... so big infact that he is having trouble moving
> 
> image


----------



## REDDEV1L

FallenAngel said:


> omg  Poor little thing. Could a vets do anything for it or not?


Nope.
I rang the best herp vet up here when I couldn't massage his prolapse back (this was at the end of last year) and he said by all means he would have a go at massaging it back in, but the chances are, due to the size of the frog (He was, and still is only about 2.5cm!) it would probably keep happening. He was far too small for it to be stitched back in.
After looking really worse for wear, as he'd stopped eating the soft foods I was giving him (cut up worms, mini waxies/soft mealies and calciworms) I started him back on small crickets & woodlice. He ate these with gusto..... and has continually kept eating.
I kept soaking him in sugar solutions, applying sugar directly to his prolapse and trying to massage it back in when needed. It never went back in so I ended up stopping as the extra stress wasn't helping him.
He seemed to live with it OK tho, he'd tuck it behind his leg and would bounce around like the other treefrogs (who were seperate)

Today, it's gone black and looks extremely nasty , although has shrunk in size quite considerably.
I think as a last ditch effort, I will examine him closely later, and IF I think if may be OK to do so, I may attempt to remove whats there, Kill or cure so to speak :|


----------



## colinm

I wouldn`t hold out much hope if its black its necrotic and therefore dead.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Newest pic 










Although since this was taken I took him out to see if it was twisted etc, he jumped out of my hand onto my desk and *the prolapse burst* !!!
The main thing thats worrying me is that there is a small vein on the underside of the prolapse which if cut, may cause problems ??


----------



## Tehanu

REDDEV1L said:


> Newest pic
> 
> image
> 
> Although since this was taken I took him out to see if it was twisted etc, he jumped out of my hand onto my desk and *the prolapse burst* !!!
> The main thing thats worrying me is that there is a small vein on the underside of the prolapse which if cut, may cause problems ??


You can't just chop a portion of it off? There is no way to remove the necrotic area unless you can do surgery to reattach the healthy end of the bowel (internally) to the cloaca...
Sorry if I'm mistaken but it sounds like that's what we're saying by kill or cure. It will certainly die.

If this guy has had repeated prolapses all of what would be considered extreme size for a small frog (over 3mm) there has been an underlying problem (muscle weakness, parasites, etc) and it is pretty much beyond fixing.

At the zoo we had a particular group of elderly azureus that eventually all developed repeated prolapses and we did try purse string sutures of the cloaca which certainly prolonged the lifespan and comfort for quite a few of them.

If it was me I'd euthanase this guy now


----------



## Ron Magpie

Saedcantas said:


> You can't just chop a portion of it off? There is no way to remove the necrotic area unless you can do surgery to reattach the healthy end of the bowel (internally) to the cloaca...
> Sorry if I'm mistaken but it sounds like that's what we're saying by kill or cure. It will certainly die.
> 
> If this guy has had repeated prolapses all of what would be considered extreme size for a small frog (over 3mm) there has been an underlying problem (muscle weakness, parasites, etc) and it is pretty much beyond fixing.
> 
> At the zoo we had a particular group of elderly azureus that eventually all developed repeated prolapses and we did try purse string sutures of the cloaca which certainly prolonged the lifespan and comfort for quite a few of them.
> 
> If it was me I'd euthanase this guy now


I was thinking pretty much the same, but I was hoping I could be wrong. :-(
Are you back, Lotte, BTW? You've been missed!


----------



## Tehanu

Ron Magpie said:


> I was thinking pretty much the same, but I was hoping I could be wrong. :-(
> Are you back, Lotte, BTW? You've been missed!


Cheers fella  

Not so much back and I flit back in now and again these days


----------



## manda88

I refuse to let this thread die.


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> I refuse to let this thread die.


I think it already has!


----------



## Ron Magpie

And today it rose from the dead- halleluya!

I've been giving training today- quite a weird session. The peeps were very nice, and seemed to get most of the major points, but they were incredibly quiet- some of the time it was like we were speaking to an empty room, and they asked far less questions than is usual. From the feedback forms it seems that they enjoyed it and actually picked up on the stuff we were trying to impart, but we are used to a much more vocal lot, and actually welcome some argument- it show people are paying attention. still, hopefully it worked.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

So on Saturday I will be running Tough Mudder, have been training for the last 3 months. So going to be getting electrocuted with 10,000v, swimming through Ice Baths, jumping over walls of fire along with many other obstacles over 12 miles of mud. Nervous as hell, nut looking forward to it. Wish me luck, and its all in aid of Help for Heroes


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> So on Saturday I will be running Tough Mudder, have been training for the last 3 months. So going to be getting electrocuted with 10,000v, swimming through Ice Baths, jumping over walls of fire along with many other obstacles over 12 miles of mud. Nervous as hell, nut looking forward to it. Wish me luck, and its all in aid of Help for Heroes


Lots of luck mate- but pics or it didn't happen!


EDIT: And Manda, of course I'm not looking forward to seeing pictures of Matt all sweaty and covered in mud at all. In any way.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Lots of luck mate- but pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> EDIT: And Manda, of course I'm not looking forward to seeing pictures of Matt all sweaty and covered in mud at all. In any way.


Haha, I have a HD Video head cam that will be recording the whole thing. Plus I imagine there will be many photos of me from spectators watching. Thanks though Ron.


----------



## manda88

detail3r said:


> I think it already has!


Seems to be heading that way, doesn't it!



Ron Magpie said:


> Lots of luck mate- but pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> EDIT: And Manda, of course I'm not looking forward to seeing pictures of Matt all sweaty and covered in mud at all. In any way.


Unfortunately I won't be there as I have to work  my sis will be there to support him though and she'll get pics I'm sure!


----------



## detail3r

manda88 said:


> Seems to be heading that way, doesn't it!!


Yep. Not the same as it used to be. I'll have to pop in more often and keep it revived!


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> Yep. Not the same as it used to be. I'll have to pop in more often and keep it revived!


Deff! And now I'm just waiting for those pics of MuddyMatt...


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Deff! And now I'm just waiting for those pics of MuddyMatt...


You don't change


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> You don't change


Oh, I hope not! :lol2:


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, I hope not! :lol2:


:lol2:

Everyone in here is still 'phib mad I hope? I will get some more at some point:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

detail3r said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Everyone in here is still 'phib mad I hope? I will get some more at some point:2thumb:


Yep. There are quite a few new regulars, especially members of the Cult of Dart, lol, but there are still lots of people you'd remember. Some really fascinating insights and knowledge coming in with the new blood.


----------



## detail3r

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep. There are quite a few new regulars, especially members of the Cult of Dart, lol, but there are still lots of people you'd remember. Some really fascinating insights and knowledge coming in with the new blood.


I'm glad to hear it. Only way the forum stays active is by new members as well as established members contributing


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Yeah still love the phibs. Got out.of darts but still got some whites. Will always like phibs! I'm sure I can put some photos up here as well as fb. Video will be on fb


----------



## detail3r

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Yeah still love the phibs. Got out.of darts but still got some whites. Will always like phibs! I'm sure I can put some photos up here as well as fb. Video will be on fb


I look forward to seeing them. Any reason you got out of darts? I'd love to get back in, but lifestyle right now means no chance.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I have so far resisted the Blandishments of the Dark Cult...:gasp:


----------



## soundstounite

detail3r said:


> I look forward to seeing them. Any reason you got out of darts? I'd love to get back in, but lifestyle right now means no chance.


Oi,did someone mention dart frogs:Na_Na_Na_Na:. Ant, I know you'll come back,just don't leave it, erm how long....... like I did.See the thing is what ~I could have bought then,when it cost a fiver,now is rarely exported legitamately.Now it's huge sums and waiting lists for years,ahh man if only I knew.

Ha ha I never posted on this thread when it was alive when flanny craddock popped it up,now I'm doing it just to say hey to a perfectionist,I hope your well bro:no1:.

Ron I'm not even gonna comment on muddy mat and manda:gasp:.Oh Mand sorry to muddy you(Shaz will kill me:2thumb,but it didn't seem quite right to let Ron have all the fun:lol2::lol2:

It's great to see you 3 posting here again unfortunately I got old and need sleep take care ya'll (Manda I hope the shop is going great: victory

Stu


----------



## REDDEV1L

More often than not, if I have something worth saying to the phib crowd, I just chuck it on facebook :lol2:


I've been pondering about my greenhouse, and have decided that i'm probably going to go with something floor based as opposed to tree based. 
Partly because ventilation and giving wild insects access inside will be MUCH easier if I have something that lives on the ground, but also as the only tree frogs that would suit/i'd want would be euro treefs (or their near-identicle twins H.meridionalis) all of which are a real pain to find !!!!!!!

Basically, i'm thinking FBTs... cheap, cheerful, readily available (for mixed bloodlines) and always a good seller so should have no trouble moving on the offspring.


-----


In non-phib-related news... the single corn egg she laid over a week earlier than the rest, that I decided to keep and raise myself, seems to be doing great.
Little blip where the bottom of the egg dented in but moving the tub further off the mat, and adding copious amounts of damp sphagnum moss soon plumped it out again :2thumb:


Oh and my 10ft x 6ft shed is being delivered tomorrow.
Means I shall be VERY busy over the next 3 or 4 days... unfortunately its only to hold the cr*p from the garage so we can turn the garage into a home gym
BUT it gives me options, both inside and out, for tanks/projects (maybe) :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> More often than not, if I have something worth saying to the phib crowd, I just chuck it on facebook :lol2:
> 
> 
> *I've been pondering about my greenhouse, and have decided that i'm probably going to go with something floor based as opposed to tree based.
> Partly because ventilation and giving wild insects access inside will be MUCH easier if I have something that lives on the ground, but also as the only tree frogs that would suit/i'd want would be euro treefs (or their near-identicle twins H.meridionalis) all of which are a real pain to find !!!!!!!
> 
> Basically, i'm thinking FBTs... cheap, cheerful, readily available (for mixed bloodlines) and always a good seller so should have no trouble moving on the offspring.
> *
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> In non-phib-related news... the single corn egg she laid over a week earlier than the rest, that I decided to keep and raise myself, seems to be doing great.
> Little blip where the bottom of the egg dented in but moving the tub further off the mat, and adding copious amounts of damp sphagnum moss soon plumped it out again :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Oh and my 10ft x 6ft shed is being delivered tomorrow.
> Means I shall be VERY busy over the next 3 or 4 days... unfortunately its only to hold the cr*p from the garage so we can turn the garage into a home gym
> BUT it gives me options, both inside and out, for tanks/projects (maybe) :lol2:


Have you followed what Marcus has been doing?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/961717-my-greenhouse.html


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ant, I decided sell them as I didn't have the time I wanted to spend on them and then tanks needed new plants, decor and kept forgetting fruitflys. So it was better for them in the long run.

Stu, its been a while since I posted in here. I don't really know whats going on in here anymore. All the originals seem to have been replaced with newbies. Hope you, Shaz and frogs are all good.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Ant, I decided sell them as I didn't have the time I wanted to spend on them and then tanks needed new plants, decor and kept forgetting fruitflys. So it was better for them in the long run.
> 
> Stu, its been a while since I posted in here. I don't really know whats going on in here anymore. *All the originals seem to have been replaced with newbies*. Hope you, Shaz and frogs are all good.


Not _quite_ all... :whistling2:


----------



## MantellaMan

Ron Magpie said:


> Not _quite_ all... :whistling2:


I was going to say, I only came back recently after a year haha : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Hey! So this place is still going then?


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Wahey Jakey boy is here. Let's get this thread going again haha. Ok not all new people. Ron held the fort while we all disappeared for a bit


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Wahey Jakey boy is here. Let's get this thread going again haha. Ok not all new people. Ron held the fort while we all disappeared for a bit


Haha. I've only been coming back on here the past couple of days as I'm finding myself getting pretty bored since exams have finished :lol2: But it'll be cool to catch up with everybody! What's everyone up to?:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Haha. I've only been coming back on here the past couple of days as I'm finding myself getting pretty bored since exams have finished :lol2: But it'll be cool to catch up with everybody! *What's everyone up to*?:2thumb:


Missing you, FlakeyJakey! Long time no see- how did your exams go?


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Missing you, FlakeyJakey! Long time no see- how did your exams go?


Aww, shucks! Okay, I think. I study three essay based A-levels so my right hand was KILLING me for several days :whistling2: I answered every question/essay and at no point thought 'wtf' so I think I've passed them all. The question is whether I got the essay writing technique spot on for the higher marks :s I did write a note in my Latin exam begging for high marks because I'd had three exams that day! Hope I have a examiner with a heart. 

How about you?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Knackered, this week, to be honest- had some time off last week (first this year!) which meant that I had *more *to do when I came back! Lol. Plus had to give a days training to a council, then take two days training myself, all the time trying to catch up with everything...

IT'S FRIDAY EVENING- *YAAAAAAAY*! :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Meanwhile, Matt is about to get very muddy indeed!


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Knackered, this week, to be honest- had some time off last week (first this year!) which meant that I had *more *to do when I came back! Lol. Plus had to give a days training to a council, then take two days training myself, all the time trying to catch up with everything...
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY EVENING- *YAAAAAAAY*! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Training in how to be awesome?:whistling2:

Glad you've had some time off! I'm feeling the same, a bit knackered at college work. No one told me you'd be there 5 days a week on average of 9-4 THEN have to do about 15 hours of work each week at the evenings. Would of picked easy subjects otherwise:Na_Na_Na_Na: Good thing I'm off to Turkey next week (if I don't get killed in the riots). 

And how unsociable are us lot? Obviously this thread would be resurrected on a Friday night.:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Yep, if you post on a Friday, you don't have a date! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, if you post on a Friday, you don't have a date! :lol2:


I'm posting on a Friday evening because my wife is reading the school newsletter.
ROCK AND ROLL!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, if you post on a Friday, you don't have a date! :lol2:


I don't ever have a date


----------



## Meefloaf

im posting on friday because the missus is cooking lemon drizzle cake:mf_dribble:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

I'm posting on a Friday cause early start and with a 12smile obstacle course tomorrow. Need some rest. And need to carb load


----------



## _jake_

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I'm posting on a Friday cause early start and with a 12smile obstacle course tomorrow. Need some rest. And need to carb load


Sounds healthy! *He says while eating a kebab and chips*:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Sounds healthy! *He says while eating a kebab and chips*:whistling2:


What, you mean you're not running with Matt???? :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## _jake_

This is the first I've heard of it :O I run like a flouncing drag queen who's shat their pants. I don't think I'd do very well - apart from making a great YouTube video.


----------



## Ron Magpie

The vid would definitely be fun!


----------



## _jake_

Haha! I wonder where everyone else is? I'm having trouble remembering someone's name but all I can remember is something to do with quiche. And there was that other person. Great laugh they were. I have a terrible, what's that word again?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. I talk to Flannyman (Ipreferaflan) on Faceache, sometimes, but he is very in love with being a student at the mo. Anderoo went to Canada. Morgan Freeman is again on Faceache a lot, and I talk to him there, but rarely comes here. A lot of people quit when people changed and it got a bit cliquey a while back, I think. *Some *of us are still here, though! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. I talk to Flannyman (Ipreferaflan) on Faceache, sometimes, but he is very in love with being a student at the mo. Anderoo went to Canada. Morgan Freeman is again on Faceache a lot, and I talk to him there, but rarely comes here. A lot of people quit when people changed and it got a bit cliquey a while back, I think. *Some *of us are still here, though! :lol2:


That's it! Flan! Haha, I can just remember his username always making me feel hungry :mf_dribble: I can't wait to be a student next year! Lucky git. Andaroo, the guy with the awesome vivs. That's a shame... probably left for the syrup. MR I can remember being hilarious - he should definitely come on here more!! There seems like there is a 'vibe' on the forum, not like it used to be. Is Amanda about anymore? *I think that was her name*


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> That's it! Flan! Haha, I can just remember his username always making me feel hungry :mf_dribble: I can't wait to be a student next year! Lucky git. Andaroo, the guy with the awesome vivs. That's a shame... probably left for the syrup. MR I can remember being hilarious - he should definitely come on here more!! There seems like there is a 'vibe' on the forum, not like it used to be. Is Amanda about anymore? *I think that was her name*


Yep, Manda posts occasionally, as does Matt (*above!*). You want a 'vibe'? Let's make it! Post regularly, so we can get some of the interesting conversations going. And not just on Off-topic- as I recall, you had useful things to say in lots of threads


----------



## detail3r

Andaroo has seemingly done a disappearing act!

Also Stu - cheers for the kind words man.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, Manda posts occasionally, as does Matt (*above!*). You want a 'vibe'? Let's make it! Post regularly, so we can get some of the interesting conversations going


Yeah I noticed Matt! We're running together tomorrow, remember? I'll try and post regularly, however I do not own any reptilian amphibious monsters any more. So my posts are going to have to involve other thought provoking topics.:whip:

So, should we intervene in Syria? How about leaving the EU? Should we re-introduce capital punishment? Should we toughen our borders? Did Kim Kardashian really wear that last night?


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Yeah I noticed Matt! We're running together tomorrow, remember? I'll try and post regularly, however I do not own any reptilian amphibious monsters any more. So my posts are going to have to involve other thought provoking topics.:whip:
> *
> So, should we intervene in Syria? How about leaving the EU? Should we re-introduce capital punishment? Should we toughen our borders? Did Kim Kardashian really wear that last night*?


No. No. No. No. Yes.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> No. No. No. No. Yes.


Oh. 

Well. 

Nice opinions:whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf

What about sending Kim Kardashian to Syria?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> What about sending Kim Kardashian to Syria?


*Nobody* deserves that! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## _jake_

Meefloaf said:


> What about sending Kim Kardashian to Syria?


Haha, I'd love to see her act as peace keeper. Or just generally dropped in Damascus to be used as a weapon.


Ron Magpie said:


> *Nobody* deserves that! :gasp::gasp::gasp:


Some people do! However want one does not deserve is becoming 18 on this forum, looking at 18+ and feeling traumatised. :lol2: I did not really expect that.


----------



## Meefloaf

okay, so the plan of action is to send in the cast of geordie shore, jersey shore, the valleys, made in chelsea, the only way is essex and the kardashians, with honey boo-boo as their commander. first syria, then the middle east, they may even force north korea


----------



## _jake_

Meefloaf said:


> okay, so the plan of action is to send in the cast of geordie shore, jersey shore, the valleys, made in chelsea, the only way is essex and the kardashians, with honey boo-boo as their commander. first syria, then the middle east, they may even force north korea


Justin Bieber, One Direction, Demi Lovato, Taylor Swift, Connor Maynard, Katie Price, Peter Andre, Selena Gomez..... I'll think of some more. But yes, let them invade Syria and get rid of that dictator bloke, then Saudi Arabia (come on, its terrible) Fiji, defeat the communists in China and then North Korea...... they can all force their 'talents' upon Kim Jong Un and force him to give up his position and then we can develop democracy! WOOO Democracy. Don't you think its ironic how 'western' nations like ourselves, promote democracy yet we are not truly democratic? :whistling2: But yeah,:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Yeah I noticed Matt! We're running together tomorrow, remember? I'll try and post regularly, however I do not own any reptilian amphibious monsters any more. So my posts are going to have to involve other thought provoking topics.:whip:
> 
> So, should we intervene in Syria? How about leaving the EU? Should we re-introduce capital punishment? Should we toughen our borders? Did Kim Kardashian really wear that last night?





Ron Magpie said:


> No. No. No. No. Yes.





_jake_ said:


> Oh.
> 
> Well.
> 
> Nice opinions:whistling2:





_jake_ said:


> Justin Bieber, One Direction, Demi Lovato, Taylor Swift, Connor Maynard, Katie Price, Peter Andre, Selena Gomez..... I'll think of some more. But yes, let them invade Syria and get rid of that dictator bloke, then Saudi Arabia (come on, its terrible) Fiji, defeat the communists in China and then North Korea...... they can all force their 'talents' upon Kim Jong Un and force him to give up his position and then we can develop democracy! WOOO Democracy. Don't you think its ironic how 'western' nations like ourselves, promote democracy yet we are not truly democratic? :whistling2: But yeah,:lol2:


You're not actually as flakey as you'd like to pretend, are you...


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> You're not actually as flakey as you'd like to pretend, are you...


Flakey? I do tend to shed skin often. But I'm not 100% sure if that's what you're talking about?:blush:


----------



## manda88

soundstounite said:


> Oi,did someone mention dart frogs:Na_Na_Na_Na:. Ant, I know you'll come back,just don't leave it, erm how long....... like I did.See the thing is what ~I could have bought then,when it cost a fiver,now is rarely exported legitamately.Now it's huge sums and waiting lists for years,ahh man if only I knew.
> 
> Ha ha I never posted on this thread when it was alive when flanny craddock popped it up,now I'm doing it just to say hey to a perfectionist,I hope your well bro:no1:.
> 
> Ron I'm not even gonna comment on muddy mat and manda:gasp:.Oh Mand sorry to muddy you(Shaz will kill me:2thumb,but it didn't seem quite right to let Ron have all the fun:lol2::lol2:
> 
> It's great to see you 3 posting here again unfortunately I got old and need sleep take care ya'll (Manda I hope the shop is going great: victory
> 
> Stu


It's only Matt getting muddy fortunately  I am squeaky clean! Shop's going good thank you, enjoying the sunshine and playing with animals!  Hope you, Shaz and all are well 



Ron Magpie said:


> Knackered, this week, to be honest- had some time off last week (first this year!) which meant that I had *more *to do when I came back! Lol. Plus had to give a days training to a council, then take two days training myself, all the time trying to catch up with everything...
> 
> IT'S FRIDAY EVENING- *YAAAAAAAY*! :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Meanwhile, Matt is about to get very muddy indeed!


Friday is my Thursday as I work Saturdays  Matt is getting muddy as we speak!!


----------



## manda88

Oh and Jake yep I'm still lingering like a bad smell :no1: I mostly browse than post nowadays though.




And when I say browse, I mean perve.


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> Oh and Jake yep I'm still lingering like a bad smell :no1: I mostly browse than post nowadays though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I say browse, I mean perve.


Hey! I've been stalking and see you manage a shop nowadays! That sounds wicked... and its in Bournemouth, I'm looking at uni there:no1: Ah, but perving can be fun... well, that's what I told the magistrate. :whistling2:

P.s. I'm still confused by what you meant Ron... help!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Hey! I've been stalking and see you manage a shop nowadays! That sounds wicked... and its in Bournemouth, I'm looking at uni there:no1: Ah, but perving can be fun... well, that's what I told the magistrate. :whistling2:
> 
> P.s. I'm still confused by what you meant Ron... help!


Lol. Someone who is 'a flake' or 'flakey' is a bit spacey or off with the fairies- dizzy. Except that you aren't, you're actually quite sharp (but good at hiding it!) :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol. Someone who is 'a flake' or 'flakey' is a bit spacey or off with the fairies- dizzy. Except that you aren't, you're actually quite sharp (but good at hiding it!) :lol2:


Never heard that expression before. But thanks, I think. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

You wanna stay away from that Manda, Jake :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> You wanna stay away from that Manda, Jake :whistling2:


From what I remember, she was very sweet and helpful. Although, I do worry now that two people have mentioned staying away from her. What does she do that's so terrible?:gasp:


----------



## manda88

_jake_ said:


> Hey! I've been stalking and see you manage a shop nowadays! That sounds wicked... and its in Bournemouth, I'm looking at uni there:no1: Ah, but perving can be fun... well, that's what I told the magistrate. :whistling2:


I am indeed! Bournemouth is awesome, you should def go to uni here, living by the coast is wicked!



AshMashMash said:


> You wanna stay away from that Manda, Jake :whistling2:


:gasp: but I'm lovely! Ps I apologise for the tearful state I was in the last time we met  I trust that you took good care of Gammy in his final moments 



_jake_ said:


> From what I remember, she was very sweet and helpful. Although, I do worry now that two people have mentioned staying away from her. What does she do that's so terrible?:gasp:


Two people?! Who was the other one? Haha. And you're right I am sweet and helpful  the rest of the time I'm rude and obnoxious (I quote this from one of my old college teachers)


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> From what I remember, she was very sweet and helpful. Although, I do worry now that two people have mentioned staying away from her. What does she do that's so terrible?:gasp:


Hehe I am only kidding, she's good, she's good! :no1:



manda88 said:


> :gasp: but I'm lovely! Ps I apologise for the tearful state I was in the last time we met  I trust that you took good care of Gammy in his final moments


Aww it's ok  I did indeedy. I've been into the shop once or twice since, you've just not been there 



manda88 said:


> Two people?! Who was the other one?


Yeh, who?!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Not me!


----------



## _jake_

manda88 said:


> I am indeed! Bournemouth is awesome, you should def go to uni here, living by the coast is wicked!


It does look awesome. Will have a look, but I'm not 100% on what subject yet, and Bourne doesn't offer some of them 


AshMashMash said:


> Hehe I am only kidding, she's good, she's good! :no1:


Thought so! 



Ron Magpie said:


> Not me!


Lies!:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

So, what's everyone up to? (that was my poor opening to really talk about something else).

I'm off on holiday tomorrow, so may be absent from the over-whelming amount of chit-chat going on which I can't seem to catch up with. However I shall be taking my beloved laptop with me so I can browse while bored out of my face as people tan and don't want to go see museums with me  I'll pop on when I can steal some poor souls wifi. Now, to pack!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Where are you going?


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Where are you going?


Pig, Chicken, Turkey - I forget which. :whistling2:

That's if I don't get killed when the rioting turns into a civil war. :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Don't go walking in any parks...


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Don't go walking in any parks...


I'll try not too! First time abroad, and where do we go? Somewhere with full scale riots, extremely close to Syria which ARE using chemical weapons (wake up America!!) and the Foreign Office has advice out on places within Turkey not to visit. FML.:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stupid accident of the week? Me, running for a train on Saturday, falling head over heels (or whatever!). Didn't break anything, so far as I know, but bruised my chest/ribs bigtime. To the point that I can't cough or sneeze, lie down or use my arm without serious pain. Stupid, or wot???


----------



## Ron Magpie

Good bit of the week (Apart from my birthday Friday, Present Fans!)? Bill Bailey, last night at the Hammersmith Apollo (another present, as it happens...). Brilliant. From beginning to end, through the middle, and even after the 'official' end. If you get the chance, do. That's all.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Good bit of the week (Apart from my birthday Friday, Present Fans!)? Bill Bailey, last night at the Hammersmith Apollo (another present, as it happens...). Brilliant. From beginning to end, through the middle, and even after the 'official' end. If you get the chance, do. That's all.


I bloody love Bill Bailey. You've inspired me to re-watch this, possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen him do. The French bit on the accordion is genius.

Bill Bailey - Sirens - Bewilderness - YouTube


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> Stupid accident of the week? Me, running for a train on Saturday, falling head over heels (or whatever!). Didn't break anything, so far as I know, but bruised my chest/ribs bigtime. To the point that I can't cough or sneeze, lie down or use my arm without serious pain. Stupid, or wot???


i went on holiday to wales with the missus a few years back, see some of her family, coughed my ass off on the way up, ended up in hospital with a bruised/swollen diaphragm, still, those painkillers were bloody brilliant!


----------



## colinm

Ron Magpie said:


> Good bit of the week (Apart from my birthday Friday, Present Fans!)? Bill Bailey, last night at the Hammersmith Apollo (another present, as it happens...). Brilliant. From beginning to end, through the middle, and even after the 'official' end. If you get the chance, do. That's all.


I used to see him in pubs about twenty years ago .He was in a duo called the Rubber Bishops.Very clever,surreal.


----------



## _jake_

I'm still alive peasants! Well almost melting as its just touching 40c midday! I've been looking for different critters - but all I've seen is a hedgehog and way to many stray dogs/cats. Still haven't even seen a gecko. Boo. 

Happy Belated birthday Ron!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> I bloody love Bill Bailey. You've inspired me to re-watch this, possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen him do. The French bit on the accordion is genius.
> 
> Bill Bailey - Sirens - Bewilderness - YouTube





Meefloaf said:


> i went on holiday to wales with the missus a few years back, see some of her family, coughed my ass off on the way up, ended up in hospital with a bruised/swollen diaphragm, still, those painkillers were bloody brilliant!





colinm said:


> I used to see him in pubs about twenty years ago .He was in a duo called the Rubber Bishops.Very clever,surreal.


It was probably the best comedy show I've ever seen in (quite a long) life :2thumb:


_jake_ said:


> I'm still alive peasants! Well almost melting as its just touching 40c midday! I've been looking for different critters - but all I've seen is a hedgehog and way to many stray dogs/cats. Still haven't even seen a gecko. Boo.
> 
> Happy Belated birthday Ron!


Yay! FlakeyJakey is LiveyJakey! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

You're not belated, by the way, mate- my actual birthday is tomorrow, hippies!


----------



## ronnyjodes

Happy actual birthday Ron!


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Happy actual birthday Ron!


Cheers mate! :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> image


Megacool! :2thumb:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Aye, as per facebook, Happy Burpday Ronald !!!

Also, for those not on my 'Phib List....

Not a bad spider tank for £4 is it ?!?!


----------



## _jake_

Happy actual-belated Birthday Ron!


----------



## ronnyjodes

So, yesterday was eventful. I got a missed call and a hysterical text from one of my 4 year old son's friend's mums saying she'd seen a snake in her garage. Apparently a few of her friends had looked for it but they were fairly freaked out so didn't look for very long and they knew I've kept snakes so figured I'd have the balls to go rooting around for it. So I jump in the car and get to their house where I find her sat in her car at the top of the drive saying she hasn't taken her eyes of the garage since she saw it. The kids are all saying "Thank God you're here" and handing me sticks to catch it with which I cheerfully declined. I spent about 20 minutes tearing the garage to pieces, looking in every possible nook and cranny, every bag, every pocket, every box and no bloody snake. I was gutted as from their description it sounded like a grass snake and I've not seen one in years. I just found it hilarious as I've now graduated to "bloke you call if there's something weird in your house you need to get rid of" :lol2:.
Also, ironically I'd been humming this song all morning before I even knew about the snake situation and it was going through my head every time I stuck my hand in to a bag in that garage lol
Come to Australia - YouTube


----------



## Meefloaf

that song is brilliant.

you should've turned up in a full beard, shaggy locks and leather pant. stood leaning on the gatepost playing harmonica and singing https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXH-to1LqpQ


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> So, yesterday was eventful. I got a missed call and a hysterical text from one of my 4 year old son's friend's mums saying she'd seen a snake in her garage. Apparently a few of her friends had looked for it but they were fairly freaked out so didn't look for very long and they knew I've kept snakes so figured I'd have the balls to go rooting around for it. So I jump in the car and get to their house where I find her sat in her car at the top of the drive saying she hasn't taken her eyes of the garage since she saw it. The kids are all saying "Thank God you're here" and handing me sticks to catch it with which I cheerfully declined. I spent about 20 minutes tearing the garage to pieces, looking in every possible nook and cranny, every bag, every pocket, every box and no bloody snake. I was gutted as from their description it sounded like a grass snake and I've not seen one in years. I just found it hilarious as I've now graduated to "bloke you call if there's something weird in your house you need to get rid of" :lol2:.
> Also, ironically I'd been humming this song all morning before I even knew about the snake situation and it was going through my head every time I stuck my hand in to a bag in that garage lol
> Come to Australia - YouTube


RJ, our very own Hero! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

I had to nick and share that song- my Aussie friends will deffo appreciate it...:lol2:


----------



## ipreferaflan

I haven't been on here for YEAAAAARS

How is everyone?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I haven't been on here for YEAAAAARS
> 
> How is everyone?


Just browsing while waiting for the women to get ready, and had to comment when you appeared!! How're you nowadays? I think Ron mentioned you were at uni, hope you're enjoying it. I'm fine


----------



## Ron Magpie

ipreferaflan said:


> I haven't been on here for YEAAAAARS
> 
> How is everyone?


Cool- especially now you and Mattanda are back! (Just Paul to persuade..) How are things in the academic world?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Oh, and even Lotte has made the odd appearence lately... :no1:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Just browsing while waiting for the women to get ready, and had to comment when you appeared!! How're you nowadays? I think Ron mentioned you were at uni, hope you're enjoying it. I'm fine


Yeah I'm at the University of Hull studying aquatic zoology! Just finished my first year. I downsized my animal collection massively and only have a horned frog now but I'm hopefully getting my green tree python back as soon as I move into some accommodation that allows it/where I can hide her haha.



Ron Magpie said:


> Cool- especially now you and Mattanda are back! (Just Paul to persuade..) How are things in the academic world?


haha I wouldn't go as far to say I'm back! I did enjoy the community thang though, plus I haven't been to a rep show for so long!

Things are pretty good. Back on the Isle Of Wight for the Summer now though. Travelling to Amsterdam in August (second time this year) to do some marine mammal surveying with a charity so that should be a laugh!


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Yeah I'm at the University of Hull studying aquatic zoology! Just finished my first year. I downsized my animal collection massively and only have a horned frog now but I'm hopefully getting my green tree python back as soon as I move into some accommodation that allows it/where I can hide her haha.


Awesome. I knew a bloke who was at the same uni/course and dropped out after a year cos he couldn't handle it:lol2: How's Hull? I've got to make my choices over the summer to apply. I have nothing, apart from a pair of cats. Hope to get some when I have room to hide/leave uni in a few years:2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Awesome. I knew a bloke who was at the same uni/course and dropped out after a year cos he couldn't handle it:lol2: How's Hull? I've got to make my choices over the summer to apply. I have nothing, apart from a pair of cats. Hope to get some when I have room to hide/leave uni in a few years:2thumb:


Haha no way! I guess if you couldn't do first year you definitely wouldn't be able to the others.

I really like Hull! It's much more happening than the Isle Of Wight! It's got a pretty bad reputation but the student areas are really nice. The university is relatively big too, and the student union is apparently best in the country.

I only chose the place because of the course it offered (only place in the uk to offer aquatic zoology!) but yeah, I was pleasantly surprised.

What do you wanna study?


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> Haha no way! I guess if you couldn't do first year you definitely wouldn't be able to the others.
> 
> I really like Hull! It's much more happening than the Isle Of Wight! It's got a pretty bad reputation but the student areas are really nice. The university is relatively big too, and the student union is apparently best in the country.
> 
> I only chose the place because of the course it offered (only place in the uk to offer aquatic zoology!) but yeah, I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> What do you wanna study?


Sounds good. I looked at Hull but heard the city was a :censor:hole :lol2: But does sounds quite good.

Not 100% sure yet. I'm looking at Law or International Politics but both have their pros and cons. But then I stumble across another subject and want to do that.. its really tough making these decisions quite young that affect the rest of your life:gasp:


----------



## ipreferaflan

_jake_ said:


> Sounds good. I looked at Hull but heard the city was a :censor:hole :lol2: But does sounds quite good.
> 
> Not 100% sure yet. I'm looking at Law or International Politics but both have their pros and cons. But then I stumble across another subject and want to do that.. its really tough making these decisions quite young that affect the rest of your life:gasp:


I wouldn't let people's opinions put you off anywhere if the university has a good rep and they do the course you wanna study. Everyone told me I'd get beaten up in Hull but I honestly feel safer going out there than I do on the iow!

It's definitely a big choice. I'm glad I left it until I'd found my niche. If I'd gone when I was 18 I'd have wasted so much time and money studying something I decided to study when I was far too young to make a commitment.


----------



## Meefloaf

when i was a lad, hull was not a great place to go (so much so to us yorkshire folk, we call them codheads) however i've heard it has had a load of money spent on it over recent years. i'd still not recommend risking the humber bridge unless you are wearing heavy boots


----------



## _jake_

ipreferaflan said:


> I wouldn't let people's opinions put you off anywhere if the university has a good rep and they do the course you wanna study. Everyone told me I'd get beaten up in Hull but I honestly feel safer going out there than I do on the iow!
> 
> It's definitely a big choice. I'm glad I left it until I'd found my niche. If I'd gone when I was 18 I'd have wasted so much time and money studying something I decided to study when I was far too young to make a commitment.


Thanks for the advice! Definitely need to do some more research. Anyway I'm off now to enjoy the sunshine. Talk soon and welcome back: victory:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Meefloaf said:


> when i was a lad, hull was not a great place to go (so much so to us yorkshire folk, we call them codheads) however i've heard it has had a load of money spent on it over recent years. i'd still not recommend risking the humber bridge unless you are wearing heavy boots


I've never seen the bad side to it to be honest. The student areas are pretty noice.



_jake_ said:


> Thanks for the advice! Definitely need to do some more research. Anyway I'm off now to enjoy the sunshine. Talk soon and welcome back: victory:


Hope you had a good one! And cheers boyo.


----------



## _jake_

I'm home and it's freezing cold! How did you survive? I so want to go back now - better get saving. Glad to be home though and see the cats, bless them.


----------



## manda88

Sweet Lord, never did I think I'd see the day when I could refer to you as Flan again!! Hey, FlannyWannyHarveyBum. Come and visit me in Bournemouth, you slag!


----------



## fatlad69

Flanman, how are you doing? I was gutted to see you weren't around when I came back to the forum. Hope your well.

Adam


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jakey, you obviously survived Turkey- I'm sure you can survive Hull! : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Jakey, you obviously survived Turkey- I'm sure you can survive Hull! : victory:


Baha, most probably. I'm so stressed though.. I really want to go to university but I would start applying in a few months and am still not 100% on the course and where I'd like to go to. Anyone here been and have any advice? My parents and most of my immediate family have never been, so I'm at a loss apart from the rather unhelpful advice from careers advisers who keep pushing me into apprenticeships:devil:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

_jake_ said:


> Baha, most probably. I'm so stressed though.. I really want to go to university but I would start applying in a few months and am still not 100% on the course and where I'd like to go to. Anyone here been and have any advice? My parents and most of my immediate family have never been, so I'm at a loss apart from the rather unhelpful advice from careers advisers who keep pushing me into apprenticeships:devil:


One of my sons has completed his second year of a Law Degree so if you want any help/advice just ask. He has been on a placement year - six months working and the last six months studying in Holland. He returns home on Saturday night.

Choosing a uni is quite hard, but decide if you want to live away from home or not. Personally, I would say live away and not to commute daily. I have a friend whose son does that and he seems extremely immature and unworldly compared to mine. You do not need to go 000's of miles away as think about the cost of home visits etc!

It is a difficult decision as you don't want to make the wrong choice - which subjects are you taking for A Level? Presumably, you got good grades at GCSE as well? I know you mentioned Latin - David also did this, but dropped it after AS's, despite getting an A.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Baha, most probably. I'm so stressed though.. I really want to go to university but I would start applying in a few months and am still not 100% on the course and where I'd like to go to. Anyone here been and have any advice? My parents and most of my immediate family have never been, so I'm at a loss apart from the rather unhelpful advice from careers advisers who keep pushing me into apprenticeships:devil:


Do yourself a little table, three columns: 1) This is what I like. 2) This is what I'm good at. 3) This is what I'd love as a career.
Leave it for a bit, then go back and (with a different-coloured pen) join up all the things in the three columns that are basically the same. From those, pick out the three, four or five ones you *really* like. Plan from there.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> Do yourself a little table, three columns: 1) This is what I like. 2) This is what I'm good at. 3) This is what I'd love as a career.
> Leave it for a bit, then go back and (with a different-coloured pen) join up all the things in the three columns that are basically the same. From those, pick out the three, four or five ones you *really* like. Plan from there.


Sounds like a plan.. Might give it ago myself.. Lol

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Sounds like a plan.. Might give it ago myself.. Lol
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


I'm a guru in my spare time... :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

With me nearly 5 Years.


Shall be attempting the most taboo subject soon...
MIXING !!!!!

One Male British Common Toad (B.bufo)
& 
One Female African Common Toad (B.regularis)

Both kept in identicle set-ups, both at room temp, both equivalent size,
I don't see any problems but have had them both long enough to spot any
hickups before they become problems.. I hope.
The Male squeaks if he gets spooked, and the female head-buts things that she doesn't like or that annoy her so it should be easy :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Stephen P said:


> One of my sons has completed his second year of a Law Degree so if you want any help/advice just ask. He has been on a placement year - six months working and the last six months studying in Holland. He returns home on Saturday night.
> 
> Choosing a uni is quite hard, but decide if you want to live away from home or not. Personally, I would say live away and not to commute daily. I have a friend whose son does that and he seems extremely immature and unworldly compared to mine. You do not need to go 000's of miles away as think about the cost of home visits etc!
> 
> It is a difficult decision as you don't want to make the wrong choice - which subjects are you taking for A Level? Presumably, you got good grades at GCSE as well? I know you mentioned Latin - David also did this, but dropped it after AS's, despite getting an A.


Thanks for the reply. I'm studying Classical Civilisation, History and Law. These are all at AS level currently and decided to take three rather than four as I felt I could achieve better grades and would outweigh the extra AS. I had studied Latin this year as a Cambridge University short course.. it doesn't really add up to much. I had average GCSE grades and only this year really decided to focus a lot on my education and getting the best grades possible. I'm predicted AAA, however due to a lot of crap that has happened this year in my family, it did affect my motivation, so I might have to make it up next year. 

I would like to ask if your son is enjoying law? I really enjoy the Alevel but I do know that it is dumbed down and only includes the interesting parts. I'm stuck on whether I'd enjoy the degree as from looking at modules (for the LLB) a lot of the property law and similar modules sound incredibly boring and I would not like a career as a Solicitor or Barrister, but the sociological aspect of law really interests. 

My main interests has been in the social sciences, Politics particularly and the International Relations degree looks brilliant and so interesting, however I really enjoy Law and History. I also would like to move away from home, but not to far and I am interested in doing a placement term/year.


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Do yourself a little table, three columns: 1) This is what I like. 2) This is what I'm good at. 3) This is what I'd love as a career.
> Leave it for a bit, then go back and (with a different-coloured pen) join up all the things in the three columns that are basically the same. From those, pick out the three, four or five ones you *really* like. Plan from there.


I'm going to give that a go. Thanks Ron, you always have great advice:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> image
> 
> With me nearly 5 Years.
> 
> 
> Shall be attempting the most taboo subject soon...
> MIXING !!!!!
> 
> One Male British Common Toad (B.bufo)
> &
> One Female African Common Toad (B.regularis)
> 
> Both kept in identicle set-ups, both at room temp, both equivalent size,
> I don't see any problems but have had them both long enough to spot any
> hickups before they become problems.. I hope.
> The Male squeaks if he gets spooked, and the female head-buts things that she doesn't like or that annoy her so it should be easy :lol2:


The debate begins...

On a side-note, I just lost one of my Asian spiny toad females- monsterously healthy for the past few years, suddenly lost weight in a way that Posh Spice would envy in a few days, then died- I'm assuming parasites, given that all three were almost certainly wild-caught- but beyond re-doing the viv and monitering the male and female I have left, realistically, there is not much more I can do.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Oh no 

I knew this was coming for a long time, as I lost the healthier of the two girls earlier in the year.

Sad thing is, she was the last of my originals, the oldest residents now are my three common frogs who i'm determined to release this year (along with their offspring) which will leave me with Poseidon as the oldest... i've had her since August 2010.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm a guru in my spare time... :lol2:


That you are... But what kind is the question.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> That you are...* But what kind is the question..* Lol.
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


The very,* very* dangerous kind...


----------



## ronnyjodes

It's my youngest sons first birthday and my claustrophobia has kicked in already lol. There is stuff EVERYWHERE. What's strange is, because we've done the first birthday before, we know not to buy masses of presents as we know kids that age don't really understand it so we buy a few choice gifts and some nice new toys. Somehow all the associated crap and packaging has multiplied since actually opening the presents, it just keeps appearing everywhere :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Grrr! Latest moan of the day- people who PM you for in-depth advice (which takes some time to put together) then don't even thank you. :devil:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Grrr! Latest moan of the day- people who PM you for in-depth advice (which takes some time to put together) then don't even thank you. :devil:


Yeah, that gets on my tits a bit too. Fortunately the majority of the folk on this section are pretty cool and will say than you. Was it one of our lot or from another section?


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> Grrr! Latest moan of the day- people who PM you for in-depth advice (which takes some time to put together) then don't even thank you. :devil:


dangerous guru you are, only one way to deal with such insolence


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Yeah, that gets on my tits a bit too. Fortunately the majority of the folk on this section are pretty cool and will say than you. Was it one of our lot or from another section?


I think from another. I may remessage them to tell them how welcome they are.....:diablo:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Posted on his profile: 'Any advice I give is free. A 'thankyou' wouldn't go amiss, though'.


----------



## _jake_

What a numpty. Other people make me angry! At least for every one who doesn't seem to appreciate your advice Ron - there will be 100 more who would. So, best get cracking!

Stephen P has been fantastic with helping me talk to her Son who is currently doing a course I'm interested in, and I've decided to go for Law too. She's been amazing. For every troll, trouble maker and general numpty, there are gems hidden away here, like you two, who really make it worthwhile to be part of the forum. So, Thanks!



I SO LOVE THE WORD NUMPTY. *giggles*


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

_jake_ said:


> What a numpty. Other people make me angry! At least for every one who doesn't seem to appreciate your advice Ron - there will be 100 more who would. So, best get cracking!
> 
> Stephen P has been fantastic with helping me talk to her Son who is currently doing a course I'm interested in, and I've decided to go for Law too. She's been amazing. For every troll, trouble maker and general numpty, there are gems hidden away here, like you two, who really make it worthwhile to be part of the forum. So, Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I SO LOVE THE WORD NUMPTY. *giggles*


Thank you - made my day!

As I said before, you are polite and a pleasant young man so it was a pleasure to help.


----------



## _jake_

Stephen P said:


> Thank you - made my day!
> 
> As I said before, you are polite and a pleasant young man so it was a pleasure to help.


No problem and thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, that'll learn me- apparently the guy had connection problems, which is why he didn't get back. been there myself, with dodgey dongles.


----------



## Meefloaf

so ? does he not have a pigeon to send you a message ? :lol2:

my "off topic banter" news of the day was me turning up to work this morning with hands like a coal miner (gg glue and cork), and i work cutting up carpets. one of the lads started to panic as i grasped a cream carpet with my hands, had to inform him it wasn't dirt just my hands sealed my a magical glue. another one didnt even realise until the end of the day:bash::bash::bash::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2:

Well I put Midge (Common Toad) in with Sphinx (African Common Toad) today.

After a 5min explore, he buried himself.
Won't be seeing him for a few days then :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

REDDEV1L said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Well I put Midge (Common Toad) in with Sphinx (African Common Toad) today.
> 
> After a 5min explore, he buried himself.
> Won't be seeing him for a few days then :lol2:


is this the toad equivalent to "i'm taking my ball and going home" ?


----------



## vukic

Meefloaf said:


> is this the toad equivalent to "i'm taking my ball and going home" ?


Must be.. Lol..

Guess the first date didn't go to.well.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDEV1L

Here he is, Just clambered out of his hole a few mins ago :lol2:










In other news.... how ironic that I ensure my 'phibs get correct UV and supplements, then it turns out that it's ME who's deficient in Vitamin D :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Here he is, Just clambered out of his hole a few mins ago :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> *In other news.... how ironic that I ensure my 'phibs get correct UV and supplements, then it turns out that it's ME who's deficient in Vitamin D* :lol2:


This is my reasoning for frequent *** breaks at work; ok, so I'm _smoking_, but at least I'm topping up the vits at the same time! :lol2:


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> This is my reasoning for frequent *** breaks at work; ok, so I'm _smoking_, but at least I'm topping up the vits at the same time! :lol2:


I like this... This will now be my reason to escape for a roll-up.. Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _jake_

Filthy creatures, _smoking_, tsk.


----------



## Meefloaf

I am pale, a Yorkshire lad in Cornwall, having a nightmare with the weather atm *shakes fist* went to the beach with the missus and our friends, luckily they brought me a beach tent to hide in


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Meefloaf said:


> I am pale, a Yorkshire lad in Cornwall, having a nightmare with the weather atm *shakes fist* went to the beach with the missus and our friends, luckily they brought me a beach tent to hide in


dude I thought I was bad a Yorkshire lad in Milton Keynes which is bad enough the heat kills me sometimes 

bring back the cold Harrogate hills with extra sleet and snow (yes in july) ha ha ha ha


----------



## Meefloaf

When it rains and I'm at work, stick my head outside and turn to the lads "pfft call that rain, we dream of rain like that up north"


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Meefloaf said:


> When it rains and I'm at work, stick my head outside and turn to the lads "pfft call that rain, we dream of rain like that up north"


ha ha, I remember been a kid at Easter going swimming at filey in the sea ..... here you see dads that wont do near the paddling pool "arrrr its cold" "get in lad"


----------



## Meefloaf

I love telling them all how Scarborough hasn't got proper sand, its just mud and you'll find someone's house in half on it


----------



## Ron Magpie

I grew up mostly in hot countries, so it feels like home to me! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> I grew up mostly in hot countries, so it feels like home to me! :2thumb:


so we should really call you Don Magpie ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> so we should really call you Don Magpie ?


You want to sweem with the froggies?


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> You want to sweem with the froggies?


i couldnt pick which one to post, so here's both


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i couldnt pick which one to post, so here's both
> 
> imageimage


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

:censor:! I bought some waxworms for my cane and Asian toads last week, but forgot about the effect this heat would have. So now I have a tub full of pupae!:bash:

On the plus side, if they develop, my treefrogs* love* waxmoths! :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Ron Magpie said:


> :censor:! I bought some waxworms for my cane and Asian toads last week, but forgot about the effect this heat would have. So now I have a tub full of pupae!:bash:
> 
> On the plus side, if they develop, my treefrogs* love* waxmoths! :mf_dribble::lol2:


ha ha ha I did the same.... but got the worms for my cresties as a treat but my tree frogs will love the moths


----------



## Meefloaf

i was wondering about this, thought if i didnt manage to feed em the worm i could feed them the moth, i'm currently in the process of setting up culturing some feeders. anything you can suggest for milkies Ron ? 

was going to do pallid roaches but they climb.def going for woods, trying to get my hands on those orange one's too


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i was wondering about this, thought if i didnt manage to feed em the worm i could feed them the moth, i'm currently in the process of setting up culturing some feeders. anything you can suggest for milkies Ron ?
> 
> was going to do pallid roaches but they climb.def going for woods, trying to get my hands on those orange one's too


Dubias come in a nice range of sizes, and aren't great climbers- at least, they don't seem to be able to climb glass or plastic. I'm culturing them (small-scale) for the toads at the mo.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Dude if you do manage to find any please let me know I want a few of these and they seem to be really hard to find


----------



## Meefloaf

cool, just want to avoid crickets if its possible


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Ron Magpie said:


> Dubias come in a nice range of sizes, and aren't great climbers- at least, they don't seem to be able to climb glass or plastic. I'm culturing them (small-scale) for the toads at the mo.


They can hide and grow big though and mine burrow in the mud, great for my cresties they don't last long enough to hide, good nutrional value as well better then crix and you can get really small ones


----------



## Ron Magpie

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> *They can hide and grow big though* and mine burrow in the mud, great for my cresties they don't last long enough to hide, good nutrional value as well better then crix and you can get really small ones


A good point with smaller frogs- although they are nowhere near as predatory as crickets. It's not an issue with my toads, though, they eat adults quite readily.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Dubias come in a nice range of sizes, and aren't great climbers- at least, they don't seem to be able to climb glass or plastic. I'm culturing them (small-scale) for the toads at the mo.


Thankfully they don't, unless the plastic is scratched to bits :lol2:
Just as well really as my three giant tubs are lidless and have been for a while now due to the build up of condensation inside.

--

In other sad news....
My prolapsed Hyla meridionalis died yesterday (I've been expecting it for a while)











But shockingly, I found Bud, my breeding Rana temporaria female dead in their water area this morning 










I assume the heat has been too much, eventhough i've sprayed the tank during peak times with water from the fridge to cool it off, it obviously wasn't enough. (Strangely enough she was the only one in the water all day yesterday whereas Weis & Er were on land under bark/hides, presumably managing to keep themselves cooler than she was)

So.... as it's a lovely day from a frogs point of view... Overcast and drizzly, I've decided *it's time to release Weis & Er*.
Just busy feeding them up with crix and waxies (although they don't seen all that hungry) and will release them in an hour or so. (Would wait til this afternoon but I won't have the car and it's an awfully long walk)

Decided I'll hold on to this years offspring for a while, due to still having hundreds of small brown crickets and needing to go back to blacks to stop these damn escapees !!!! (Plus my lot are too lazy to be able to catch browns, they get frustrated at their jumpyness!! :lol2


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Dubias come in a nice range of sizes, and aren't great climbers- at least, they don't seem to be able to climb glass or plastic. I'm culturing them (small-scale) for the toads at the mo.


 
Try telling that to the one that has set up shop at the top of my 60 tall Exo :lol2:. It's been up there for an age, I'm guessing it's climbed up the background and the structure of plants and branches that are on it. Either that or it can jump bloody far haha. It's doing the righ thing though, being in range of one of the whites mouths is never going to end well.....


----------



## _jake_

I've just got back from the Dentists. I was expecting just a scale and polish, and BAM, she hits me with the news that I have two tiny cavities from my x-rays she took last time. I despise the drill, but its okay, I let her drill me anyway because she is rather young and beautiful.:blush: :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

_jake_ said:


> I let her drill me anyway because she is rather young and beautiful.:blush: :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> --
> 
> In other sad news....
> My prolapsed Hyla meridionalis died yesterday (I've been expecting it for a while)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> But shockingly, I found Bud, my breeding Rana temporaria female dead in their water area this morning
> 
> image
> 
> I assume the heat has been too much, eventhough i've sprayed the tank during peak times with water from the fridge to cool it off, it obviously wasn't enough. (Strangely enough she was the only one in the water all day yesterday whereas Weis & Er were on land under bark/hides, presumably managing to keep themselves cooler than she was)


Oh, sorry to hear that, mate! Think I told you, I lost one of my female Asians, recently- she had been fine for years, then suddenly declined and died for no apparent reason. In her case, I'm guessing parasites; I'm pretty sure the three were originally WC.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Sudden influx of craneflies = some very happy tree and reed frogs! :2thumb:


----------



## vukic

Whay free food.. I like it.. Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDEV1L

When screwing in some Prikka Strips on my fence to stop the neighbourhood cats annoying the dog, chickens and wild birds, I noticed the 'builders yard' nextdoor has a HUGE rain barrel and its full... not only with water, but midge larvae too !!
No bloody wonder we get plagued with the darn things in the summer !!!!!!!!

I'm in two minds whether to fish a load out and feed em to my ADFs (Not sure on the safety of this tho)
or to try and grab the lid and put it back on the barrel... cook the buggers !!! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

reddev1l said:


> i'm in two minds whether to fish a load out and feed em to my adfs (not sure on the safety of this tho)


Ron!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well I did originally write "This is a question for Ron" but decided against it. :lol2:

Also... as this is the OT section (And most of what I write in here in ON topic)......

Look what pipped this morning !!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ho, hum... :lol2:

Given that they are in a barrel, with no native fish or frogs present, they should be fine to use- and the frogs will love them! :mf_dribble:Just net 'em out and rinse them in the net under the tap.

Only downside is that in this weather, they will be developing fast, so my advice would be not to overdo the numbers- uneaten ones will become mozzies in no time- so use them in smallish quantities at a time, and only put new ones in when the previous lot have been eaten.


----------



## _jake_

REDDEV1L said:


> Well I did originally write "This is a question for Ron" but decided against it. :lol2:
> 
> Also... as this is the OT section (And most of what I write in here in ON topic)......
> 
> Look what pipped this morning !!!!
> 
> image


What the hell is that? :lol2: I've tilted my laptop in several directions and still can't work it out :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> What the hell is that? :lol2: I've tilted my laptop in several directions and still can't work it out :blush:


Hatching snake egg.


----------



## _jake_

Ahh yes, of course it is. The black thing on the right? I thought that was a scorpion. Woops. :lol:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Humidity guage :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

You can tell I've been out of this exotic pet thing for a while, can't you?


----------



## REDDEV1L

:lol2: Jake
I never know what i've said here and what i've put on FB
and thinking about it, I think only my FB friends know i've got snake eggs.

Anyway... the worm decidede to show his/her face this morning.










I peaked in when I got up and thought the little bugger had gone back in the egg, until I was about to close the incubator lid and my torch caught it in the front!

Apparently Normal het Amel, Diffused
(Unless my other 19 eggs at the rep shop throw up any unknown hets)


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L said:


> Apparently Normal het Amel, Diffused
> (Unless my other 19 eggs at the rep shop throw up any unknown hets)


OK I'm a moron... That should've read het Anery

But as coincidence would have it... it IS 66% poss het Amel as we've got 3 Amels hatched at the rep shop.

So... it's *Normal** het Anery, Diffused 66% poss het. Amel*

and here's a better pic...

*







*


----------



## vukic

REDDEV1L said:


> OK I'm a moron... That should've read het Anery
> 
> But as coincidence would have it... it IS 66% poss het Amel as we've got 3 Amels hatched at the rep shop.
> 
> So... it's *Normal** het Anery, Diffused 66% poss het. Amel*
> 
> and here's a better pic...
> 
> *image*


Yeah... That just confuses me.. Lol.. Partly why I don't breed morphs.. Ha ha!!

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _jake_

That's so cute! Can't wait to finish my education and own my own place so I can get a snake - they're so freaking awesome. Shame I've never been allowed one in the family home. Hope you get more hatching healthy!


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> That's so cute! Can't wait to finish my education and own my own place so I can get a snake - they're so freaking awesome. Shame I've never been allowed one in the family home. Hope you get more hatching healthy!


The boyf is phobic about snakes- so I couldn't have one for years. We split, so I decided to get Blue the corn (he's red) 'cos I could. Then we got back together...

Dave is fine with Blue, so long as he is in his tank and doesn't get out...


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Yeah... That just confuses me.. Lol.. Partly why I don't breed morphs.. Ha ha!!
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Normally, I can't be bothered with the whole 'morph' thing- I prefer the natural species. Blue won out on pure personality, but it's a leap for me.


----------



## Meefloaf

who doesn't want a bright orange king snake with wings, armoured exoskeleton and a pug's face ?


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> who doesn't want a bright orange king snake with wings, armoured exoskeleton and a pug's face ?


To be honest if you put a four figure sum on the price tag of a used condom with googly eyes on some of the royal morph lot would buy it just to say they were the first to own one.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> To be honest if you put a four figure sum on the price tag of a used condom with googly eyes on some of the royal morph lot would buy it just to say they were the first to own one.


HE SCORES!!!!
:no1::no1::no1:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

ahaha, condom snake on google search was tamer than i thought











have you seen the brazilian penis snake they found the other year ?


----------



## mrkeda

ronnyjodes said:


> To be honest if you put a four figure sum on the price tag of a used condom with googly eyes on some of the royal morph lot would buy it just to say they were the first to own one.





Meefloaf said:


> ahaha, condom snake on google search was tamer than i thought
> 
> image
> 
> 
> have you seen the brazilian penis snake they found the other year ?


I couldn't of chose a better time to come check this thread out :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> ahaha, condom snake on google search was tamer than i thought
> 
> image
> 
> 
> have you seen the brazilian penis snake they found the other year ?


That's a moray- well-known for unsafe sex! :whip:


----------



## Meefloaf

makes me chuckle, every frickin time


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> makes me chuckle, every frickin time


*Goes into 'Therapist' mode* Why does that make you chuckle?


----------



## Meefloaf

the fact the sun dubbed it "Man-Aconda" and the endless photoshop opportunities


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> *Goes into 'Therapist' mode* Why does that make you chuckle?


"Tell me about deine mutter"


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> the fact the sun dubbed it "Man-Aconda" and the endless photoshop opportunities


*still in mode* Does 'man-aconda' mean anything special to you? Does the fact that the Sun said it make it more important?













EDIT: I'm being a git, by the way! ;-)


----------



## Meefloaf

it's penis(snake) envy


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> it's penis(snake) envy


Not a field I've come across, myself- I'd have to refer you on...:whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> *I've come across, myself*


Do I have to crack Kenneth Williams out again?


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Do I have to crack Kenneth Williams out again?


I demand an Independent Enquiry from Mrs Jodes!


----------



## REDDEV1L

_jake_ said:


> That's so cute! Can't wait to finish my education and own my own place so I can get a snake - they're so freaking awesome. Shame I've never been allowed one in the family home. Hope you get more hatching healthy!


Thanks Jake.
I've been lucky in that my Auntie was into exotics (Snakes & Lizards) in a big way back in the 90's, which got my dad interested, who in turn kind of forced me into it by buying me them as presents :lol2:

Here's a (rather bad) pic of the rest of my hatchlings [so far] which my local Rep Shop incubated for me.










I've spent hours on the Corn Calculator and worked out we want a Female Amel and a Male normal, to breed back to the Bloodred mother and eachother to get some nice babies.










Complicated or what !!!
I made 3 mistakes copying and pasting the info into that !!!
:lol2:


----------



## vukic

REDDEV1L said:


> Thanks Jake.
> I've been lucky in that my Auntie was into exotics (Snakes & Lizards) in a big way back in the 90's, which got my dad interested, who in turn kind of forced me into it by buying me them as presents :lol2:
> 
> Here's a (rather bad) pic of the rest of my hatchlings [so far] which my local Rep Shop incubated for me.
> 
> image
> 
> I've spent hours on the Corn Calculator and worked out we want a Female Amel and a Male normal, to breed back to the Bloodred mother and eachother to get some nice babies.
> 
> image
> 
> Complicated or what !!!
> I made 3 mistakes copying and pasting the info into that !!!
> :lol2:


Definitely.. I've never got my head around it.. Lol.. Plus I prefer the "wild" forms myself.. Which can be a harder task then you'd expect.. Lok

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> The boyf is phobic about snakes- so I couldn't have one for years. We split, so I decided to get Blue the corn (he's red) 'cos I could. Then we got back together...
> 
> Dave is fine with Blue, so long as he is in his tank and doesn't get out...


Haha. I wonder if I can make my mum kick me out, I buy a snake and then she'll invite me back? :Na_Na_Na_Na: I doubt that would work. 


REDDEV1L said:


> Thanks Jake.
> I've been lucky in that my Auntie was into exotics (Snakes & Lizards) in a big way back in the 90's, which got my dad interested, who in turn kind of forced me into it by buying me them as presents :lol2:
> 
> Here's a (rather bad) pic of the rest of my hatchlings [so far] which my local Rep Shop incubated for me.
> 
> image
> 
> I've spent hours on the Corn Calculator and worked out we want a Female Amel and a Male normal, to breed back to the Bloodred mother and eachother to get some nice babies.
> 
> image
> 
> Complicated or what !!!
> I made 3 mistakes copying and pasting the info into that !!!
> :lol2:


You're lucky then, no family members of mine like them  And that is incredibly complicated, but my brain isn't wired in a maths/science way!:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Haha. I wonder if I can make my mum kick me out, I buy a snake and then she'll invite me back? :Na_Na_Na_Na: I doubt that would work.
> 
> 
> You're lucky then, no family members of mine like them  And that is incredibly complicated, but my brain isn't wired in a maths/science way!:blush:


I don't think it would work- it's *my* place, so I get veto. My family have always been convinced I am a total wierdo when it comes to animals- they all like the 'fluffy' ones, but don't get reps and phibs at all.


----------



## Meefloaf

We're the Adams family in my house lol had a horse in the garden when I lived up north, chipmunks, lizards, frogs, birds, fish etc. They are more fluffy people, mother has three dogs, mind you, she has a pygmy hedgehog too!

The missus likes her cats (put Kenneth Williams away Jodes!), but she thinks my custodians are cute aha


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> We're the Adams family in my house lol had a horse in the garden when I lived up north, chipmunks, lizards, frogs, birds, fish etc. They are more fluffy people, mother has three dogs, mind you, she has a pygmy hedgehog too!
> 
> The missus likes her cats (put Kenneth Williams away Jodes!), but she thinks my custodians are cute aha


Fortunately my partner also sees the appeal- a lot of the presents over the years have involved animals. *He'd* say he's not into them much, but his cat (son of mine) is spoiled rotten! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

All I'll say is, BAKS is the weekend before my birthday


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> All I'll say is, BAKS is the weekend before my birthday


Too far North for me to consider, aside from anything else.


----------



## ronnyjodes

So it's been mine and the gaffers wedding anniversary today and as a treat to ourselves we coaxed my Dad and step mum in to having our kids while we buggered off to Chester Zoo. We've had a cracking day despite being slightly disappointed that the komodo dragons I specifically wanted to see weren't in their exhibit, neither were the jaguars or the rhinos .

Obviously I made a beeline for the tropical house and for the frogs in particular. They had some stupidly bold auratus morphs one of which was a banded nucular yellow colour which I'd love in my collection. They were mixed in with what looked like microspots but there's such a variation in the morph it was hard to tell. There were some ranitomeya ventrimmaculata (labelled up as dendrobates something or other lol).The enclosures were stunningly planted and in honesty this is what I was taking photos of more than anything to get some inspiration and to quiz folk as to what some of the more obscure plants (especially the aquatic ones) were. The dart enclosures were swarming with black bugs that were jumping all over the place. From a distance I thought they were fruit flies but as I got closer they looked more like tiny beetles, certainly not something I've seen available as custodians. There seemed to be a few roaches knocking about in there with the darts but they didn't look like roach nymphs :S. If anybody has an idea what they could be as they looked to be an excellent food source.

There was an endangered species exhibit which contained a particularly fat false tomato frog and a separate tank with some stunning black eyed tree frogs.
Away from phibs I snapped some pics in the aquarium of a gorgeous terrapin setup that could be easily converted in to a palaudarium so I've pinched some ideas from that. I saw my first ever sloth too which made mine and the wifes day . We spent ages in there watching it throwing itself around the high tree in it's enclosure which was also set up as a palaudarium with some gorgeous fish and a couple of turtles.

I nearly resorted to criminal activities in the poly tunnel of plants they had set up and assumingly where they grow their stock for their exhinits- I've never seen as many broms in one place, there were a couple easily 2 foot across and clumps of Spanish moss as big as my head. If anybody from here goes there's a cracking outdoor plant bed with carnivorous species. It was a shame that we were the only ones fussed about them. They were opposite the lions after all..............

So a good day out all in all and brilliant to be able to spend a bit of time alone with the gorgeous Mrs Jodes and as an extra bonus we experienced a crispy hoisin duck pizza for the first time. Delicious!


----------



## Meefloaf

That sounds amazing, the pizza that is lol

Went to Chester zoo as a kid, was awesome, only recently heard that komodo dragons are over here, loved them since an early age. Hoping to get myself up to a big zoo soon, paignton is my closest, and I've done it recently


----------



## ronnyjodes

I have a mental list of animals I want to see before I shuffle off this mortal coil and komodos have been on mine sine I was a young kid too, there's something really imposing about them and I was genuinely gutted they weren't on display. The others on the hit list are white sharks, the secretary bird and toucans. I scratched the sloth off today so that makes up for the missing komodos .


----------



## Ron Magpie

That sounds like an amazing day- good for you both! And of course, HAppy Anniversary! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> That sounds like an amazing day- good for you both! And of course, HAppy Anniversary! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


Cheers Ron . Yeah it really was!


----------



## _jake_

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Ron Magpie

There is a thread on 18+ about relationships started/ended on this site- dunno about that, I'm spoken for- but I've made some good friends- and even *met* some of them! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> There is a thread on 18+ about relationships started/ended on this site- dunno about that, I'm spoken for- but I've made some good friends- and even *met* some of them! :lol2:


 And some have even chauffeured you around Portsmouth


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> And some have even chauffeured you around Portsmouth


Yep, you, Ali and Sarah are very high indeed on the list! :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

im bored


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys, I'm not very well  I was in hospital Monday and Tuesday on the brink of having either my Appendix or Gallbladder removed, although the Surgeons couldn't find what is wrong from the different tests they ran, so I've been sent home on different tablets in hope its some infection or I'll have to go back and they'll remove either one or both of them.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys, I'm not very well  I was in hospital Monday and Tuesday on the brink of having either my Appendix or Gallbladder removed, although the Surgeons couldn't find what is wrong from the different tests they ran, so I've been sent home on different tablets in hope its some infection or I'll have to go back and they'll remove either one or both of them.


Sorry to read that - but I guess its fortunate its the summer holidays so by September you'll be back and firing on all four cylinders again!

Do you think you picked something up in Turkey?


----------



## ronnyjodes

Sorry to here that Jake . Do they not know what's caused it then?


----------



## _jake_

Stephen P said:


> Sorry to read that - but I guess its fortunate its the summer holidays so by September you'll be back and firing on all four cylinders again!
> 
> Do you think you picked something up in Turkey?


Haha yeah, I could of at least had some time off college! Its very unlikely to anything from Turkey, my bloods came back pretty much clear apart from my infection markers being up a little. On Monday I was in extreme pain, tachycardic at 160 and had a temp of 39. My GP looked terrified when I walked in, bless him. By Tuesday I had woke up with hardly any pain, heart rate had came down and temp had started to fall. They did find that I had something wrong with a duct within my liver, but to no known origin. It looks like I'm just going to have to hope it clears up with the antibiotics and never rears its ugly head again, or if it does I'll need to have further tests.:devil:



ronnyjodes said:


> Sorry to here that Jake . Do they not know what's caused it then?


Unfortunately no, seems to be a mystery at the moment. I've explained more above, but several family members have some rare illnesses - its bound to be my turn soon!!:censor:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Maybe it's something rare and glamerous! :lol2:

No, seriously mate, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Maybe it's something rare and glamerous! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Maybe it's something rare and glamerous! :lol2:
> 
> No, seriously mate, hope you feel better soon!


Haha me too! and thanks: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Answer to a (now moved) comment: I have a life, thanks, but adverts need to go into the Classified section- this one is for sharing opinions and experience, not touting our wares.


----------



## _jake_

This thread was getting way too low, so BUMP!

Anyone been up to anything interesting??


----------



## Meefloaf

catching some rays


----------



## _jake_

Haha, brilliant photo! You're so white too, I'm whiter than a housebound Russian


----------



## Meefloaf

be surprised to know i've lived in cornwall for 13yrs now, they can make my accent softer, but they'll never take my yorkshire pigment


----------



## Ron Magpie

My top half is nicely tanned, but I hardly ever wear shorts, so my legs are pretty pale!


----------



## _jake_

I've got the Farmer accent too, being a Bristolian 'n all.

Haha Ron, I just go really red. When I went to college after going to Turkey my tutor asked if I actually went because I was still so white. All I have is a few spots that are tanned from where I burnt, you can play spot the tan on my body! :lol:


----------



## Meefloaf

i find the south west odd, thought down in cornwall it'd be full of farmer giles speaking folk, but that accent is stronger in bristol and somerset than devon and then cornwall lol. i have a weak yorkshire accent now, people still can't understand me, thank god


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'll probably annoy you both then, if I tell you that I hardly ever burn- takes a while to see any effects at all, then I just go brown and stay that way. I put it down to growing up in hot countries, since the only ancestors I know about are English- but who knows? I don't sunbathe, though- don't need to.


----------



## _jake_

Yeah that is quite strange, people think I sound really posh, but outside of the area I must sound so thick


----------



## Meefloaf

it's okay Ron, the missus is exactly the same, she maybe goes a lil red, but soon turns to brown. when i first met her i was attracted to her because i thought she was indian:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> I'll probably annoy you both then, if I tell you that I hardly ever burn- takes a while to see any effects at all, then I just go brown and stay that way. I put it down to growing up in hot countries, since the only ancestors I know about are English- but who knows? I don't sunbathe, though- don't need to.


You lucky :censor: wish I could be brown:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Yeah that is quite strange, people think I sound really posh, but outside of the area I must sound so thick


People think I sound 'posh' sometimes- but actually my accent is a mix of stuff from growing up in lots of different places- if I had to pin it down, I'd call it Middle-class English with a bit of an American twang. 



Meefloaf said:


> it's okay Ron, the missus is exactly the same, she maybe goes a lil red, but soon turns to brown. when i first met her i was attracted to her because i thought she was indian:blush::blush::blush:





_jake_ said:


> You lucky :censor: wish I could be brown:devil:


As I say, to my knowledge my background is pretty much bog-standard English- although one grandfather came from Cornwall- so who knows? Adventurous sailors may have been involved! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

mothers side goes like this back from her to her other family

croydon-blackpool-croydon-canada-england (now in the canadian part, we're french canadians, one of my long lost decided to have herself some fun with a slave, had twins, one black and one white lol)

dad is apparently yorkshire and romanic gypsy, god knows


----------



## _jake_

You're all so exotic... the most my family is is welsh :-( and they're a rubbish nation. :lol:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> mothers side goes like this back from her to her other family
> 
> croydon-blackpool-croydon-canada-england (now in the canadian part, we're french canadians, one of my long lost decided to have herself some fun with a slave, had twins, one black and one white lol)
> 
> dad is apparently yorkshire and romanic gypsy, god knows


See, there you are- you have a deffo exotic input! Mine is nowhere near so obviously cool: One grandfather came from Yorkshire (Snap!), grandmother from an old Kent sheep-farming family, other grandmother also from Kent, other grandfather from slightly murky Cornish past- my sisters have tried to trace his family (*very* common Cornish surname, whch I share) with no joy. Maybe he was a changeling...


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Your all so exotic... the most my family is is welsh :-( and they're a rubbish nation. :lol:


Welsh is cool- Old Celtic! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Maybe that is why I'm really attracted to Welsh girls? I lurrve the accent. *eh eh*


----------



## _jake_

P.S my inbox is open for CV's and covering letters. Just for any passing welshies information.........:lol:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> P.S my inbox is open for CV's and covering letters. Just for any passing welshies information.........:lol:


And girls; he doesn't tan much, has a nice Bristolian accent and rather resembles a cute husky...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> And girls; he doesn't tan much, has a nice Bristolian accent and rather resembles a cute husky...
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


:thumbup:

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> And girls; he doesn't tan much, has a nice Bristolian accent and rather resembles a cute husky...
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


haha. I'm such a catch:Na_Na_Na_Na: And I'm waaaaay cuter than a husky:mf_dribble:


----------



## RhianB87

Because I am being lazy and cant be bothered to trawl through the web yet :whistling2:
are milk frogs easy to look after?


----------



## Meefloaf

by all accounts, yes, similar to whites, apparently. but these are the rough internet caresheets, so take from that what you will.

i've been building a home for some for a little while now, can't wait to get em


----------



## ronnyjodes

Has the world's supply of java moss suddenly dried up? I tried 3 aquatics shops and Pets At Home (which shouldn't be considered an aquatics shop or a pet shop  ) yesterday and nobody had any. Pets At Home's incredibly useful staff said I could have some java fern instead if that was any good, to which I replied that it's not exactly the same thing. Kind of like the time I asked in a livefoods shop for springtails and they informed me they'd sold out but said that I could have fruit flies instead if I liked.....
Does anybody know where I might pick some up? I've looked on ebay and the like but not getting much joy.


----------



## Meefloaf

aqua essentials are all out too


----------



## mattbeighton

ronnyjodes said:


> Has the world's supply of java moss suddenly dried up? I tried 3 aquatics shops and Pets At Home (which shouldn't be considered an aquatics shop or a pet shop  ) yesterday and nobody had any. Pets At Home's incredibly useful staff said I could have some java fern instead if that was any good, to which I replied that it's not exactly the same thing. Kind of like the time I asked in a livefoods shop for springtails and they informed me they'd sold out but said that I could have fruit flies instead if I liked.....
> Does anybody know where I might pick some up? I've looked on ebay and the like but not getting much joy.


There seems to be loads on eBay when I search?


----------



## Ron Magpie

If anybody wants to know anything at all about Universal Credit- ask someone else- my brain is officially cheese, tonight! :crazy:


----------



## ronnyjodes

So I'm sure most folk will have heard by now about those 2 boys dying in Canada from suspected strangulation by what is reportedly an afrock. The debate in the snake section is already several pages long but I thought it might be worth discussing in here, at least this way it's sheltered from the population of nut jobs that the snake section attracts........

My oppinion? It's got to be one of two possibilities for me. Snakes will only use that much energy to contrict something when there's a chance of them eating it. For a snake to have contrcited one boy and not eaten it is unusual, for it to have contricted two is seriously unlikely. What's more possible is for the snake (if it's an adult in question of course) to have simply laid accross the boys crushing them.

The second possibility and the one I'm leaning towards more sadly, is foul play. It's not beyond the realms of possibility for somebody to have smothered these two kids and then lobbed the snake in to try and cover their tracks. It's a long shot but more probable than a snake constricting two boys for the hell of it.


Edit: Apparantly reports have now come in that the snake had escaped in to the ventilation system, fell through it on top of the boys and then, because it was startled, attcked them. Unusual but very tragic circumstances


----------



## vukic

ronnyjodes said:


> So I'm sure most folk will have heard by now about those 2 boys dying in Canada from suspected strangulation by what is reportedly an afrock. The debate in the snake section is already several pages long but I thought it might be worth discussing in here, at least this way it's sheltered from the population of nut jobs that the snake section attracts........
> 
> My oppinion? It's got to be one of two possibilities for me. Snakes will only use that much energy to contrict something when there's a chance of them eating it. For a snake to have contrcited one boy and not eaten it is unusual, for it to have contricted two is seriously unlikely. What's more possible is for the snake (if it's an adult in question of course) to have simply laid accross the boys crushing them.
> 
> The second possibility and the one I'm leaning towards more sadly, is foul play. It's not beyond the realms of possibility for somebody to have smothered these two kids and then lobbed the snake in to try and cover their tracks. It's a long shot but more probable than a snake constricting two boys for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> Edit: Apparantly reports have now come in that the snake had escaped in to the ventilation system, fell through it on top of the boys and then, because it was startled, attcked them. Unusual but very tragic circumstances


Christ that's bad... Though would a snake attack and kill a large animal it wasn't intending to eat?? I can understand striking at both.. Grabbing one and coilling around him.. But both??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnyjodes

vukic said:


> Christ that's bad... Though would a snake attack and kill a large animal it wasn't intending to eat?? I can understand striking at both.. Grabbing one and coilling around him.. But both??


This was what I was thinking. Something just seems off to me. You never know, it could have happened but like I said in my first post a big snake will not waste it's time constricting to not eat the prey item, let alone constrict and then move on to have a pop at something else without eating it. I think it's more likely to have crushed the kids accidentally than to have been attempting to eat them.


----------



## Meefloaf

maybe they attacked the snake and thats why it fought back, or someone thought it'd be funny to "scare" them up with it and it went wrong


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> maybe they attacked the snake and thats why it fought back, or someone thought it'd be funny to "scare" them up with it and it went wrong


 Thing is, if you ever upset a big snake they'll generally just bite you and be quite defensive. Constricion isn't an "attacking" move if that makes sense, it's only done when they're going to feed. If they've been messing about with the snake it would have been likely tohave gone for one, giving the other time to run off. There's so much speculation that can be done, it's a really unusual set of circumstances. I'll be interested to see the results of the post mortem.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'm looking forward to the trial...


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm looking forward to the trial...


Definitely!!! Gonna be an interesting one.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _jake_

The first I heard of it was on here, I'll have a google in a minute. But yeah, I'd agree. I couldn't imagine a snake attacking someone by coiling, most definitely an unfortunate and rare accident. I'm interested to see how this plays out, for someone to keep such a large species Canadian law on exotics must be pretty laid back - I wonder if that will all change now?


----------



## frogfreak

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm looking forward to the trial...


I am as well! Something seems very off about this story and I'm looking forward to getting the truth about what went on. 

Things are just not adding up...


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogfreak said:


> I am as well! Something seems very off about this story and I'm looking forward to getting the truth about what went on.
> 
> Things are just not adding up...


To anyone who knows the first thing about snakes, it doesn't add up at all.


----------



## Meefloaf

anyone else tempted to pop into the snake section "omfg, when will people learn and stop having such dangerous animals around children, snakes are as bad as staffies in my opion boooooo" ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> anyone else tempted to pop into the snake section "omfg, when will people learn and stop having such dangerous animals around children, snakes are as bad as staffies in my opion boooooo" ?


Actually, no- most of them, like most of us, are going 'WTF? This is *not* how snakes behave!'


----------



## Meefloaf

another forum i post on, people are going wild despite the evidence about snakes behaviour. unfortunately, we've got a lovely press who like to mix facts and fantasy


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> another forum i post on, people are going wild despite the evidence about snakes behaviour. unfortunately, we've got a lovely press who like to mix facts and fantasy


Wrong order there, mate- they like to fantasize, then bring in some 'expert' to confirm their stupid dramatic reporting with some spurious 'facts'. Wait for "In the wild, this species is known to eat fully-grown pigs/deer/cows" :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I read a news article about this earlier and was thinking the exact same thing. Why does the press not just spend a little time to get the correct facts when writing an article? Surely the point of a free press is to allow the truth to be heard and to not be controlled by governments and/or businesses, its just propaganda no doubt being fuelled by anti-exotic 'charities' and companies who jump on the bandwagon as part of a clever marketing strategy! I love the idea of journalism as a career, but would not touch it with a barge pole while its controlled.


----------



## Meefloaf

first thing folks did, hit the name of the snake into google images Ron, and one pic of a goat wrapped up posted around the world


----------



## REDDEV1L

UJR Update: Tragedy in Canada with Bry Loyst - YouTube

According to that, (Interview with Bry Loyst from Indian River Reptile Zoo)
the kids had been at a petting zoo that night (up until 10:30pm)
Also, there ARE bite marks present apparently.

However the Afrock wasn't downstairs, it was kept in the flat, was vicious and wasn't handled !!

Unfortunately it seems like mistaken identity by a vicious snake.


----------



## vukic

REDDEV1L said:


> UJR Update: Tragedy in Canada with Bry Loyst - YouTube
> 
> According to that, (Interview with Bry Loyst from Indian River Reptile Zoo)
> the kids had been at a petting zoo that night (up until 10:30pm)
> Also, there ARE bite marks present apparently.
> 
> However the Afrock wasn't downstairs, it was kept in the flat, was vicious and wasn't handled !!
> 
> Unfortunately it seems like mistaken identity by a vicious snake.


Is that a YouTube channel or do they have a site???

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

On the bad news side, I have an infestation of Tortrix caterpillars on the balcony- they roll up leaves and chew on all kinds of plants. :devil:

On the good news side; quite a few of my frogs like Tortrix caterpillars! :mf_dribble:They are easy to collect, as well.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> On the bad news side, I have an infestation of Tortrix caterpillars on the balcony- they roll up leaves and chew on all kinds of plants. :devil:
> 
> On the good news side; quite a few of my frogs like Tortrix caterpillars! :mf_dribble:They are easy to collect, as well.


Result making the best out of a potentially bad situation..  



Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnyjodes

Mrs Jodes is out on one of our good friends' hen do so I've been chilling out watching movies. I've just watched Django Unchained. Good god that was a good movie. Definitely similar in tone to Inglorious Basterds, downright brutal in some places and laugh out funny in others. Samuel L Jackson's cameo had me in stitches. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Mrs Jodes is out on one of our good friends' hen do so I've been chilling out watching movies. I've just watched Django Unchained. Good god that was a good movie. Definitely similar in tone to Inglorious Basterds, downright brutal in some places and laugh out funny in others. Samuel L Jackson's cameo had me in stitches. Well worth a watch.


It got a lot of good reviews. I'm quite tempted by Kick Ass 2 when it comes out- the first one was a birrova a mix of good and bad, but the good bits were very good!


----------



## Meefloaf

the tv ad for it puts me off slightly, doesnt seem as good as the first (kickass this is)

i hate modern cinema, winds me up something cronic, anyone mind me spoiling pacific rim ? before i post up why i loved and hated it in big epic post lol


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> It got a lot of good reviews. I'm quite tempted by Kick Ass 2 when it comes out- the first one was a birrova a mix of good and bad, but the good bits were very good!


It definitely deserves them, although if you're sensitive to use of the n-word you might want to steer clear.

I enjoyed Kick Ass, I have a sneaking suspicion the second one won't be as good though.

I REALLY want to see The World's End though, I love the Cornetto films .


----------



## _jake_

I can't wait to see Kick-Ass 2, should be brilliant. Even if the writing isn't that good or the plot is terrible, as long as Hit Girl is in it it'll be worth the watch. If anyone has the chance to watch The Heat, that film is also really good - well better than I expected it to be!


----------



## RhianB87

Can I go into the crazy frog lady bracket now as I have 10 frogs :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Can I go into the crazy frog lady bracket now as I have 10 frogs :whistling2:


'Go into'? :whistling2:




Only joking, darlin! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Go into'? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking, darlin! :lol2:


Does 6 FBTs put me into that bracket? 

They had some cool Malaysian horned frogs


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Does 6 FBTs put me into that bracket?
> 
> They had some cool Malaysian horned frogs


There were some there last year and I was mega-tempted; I settled for some painted frogs in the end. I deffo want some at some point, though!:flrt:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> There were some there last year and I was mega-tempted; I settled for some painted frogs in the end. I deffo want some at some point, though!:flrt:


Are you going to PRAS this year?


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Are you going to PRAS this year?


Yeah, I hope so! :2thumb: You?


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, I hope so! :2thumb: You?


Possibly, haven't decided yet. More than likely though if there is a meet afterwards


----------



## vukic

Where's pras??? 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vukic

On another note.. Anyone got any pothos they'd be willing to donate??? Can't find any around here... And have a few tanks that I'd like to plant up nice.. And any other plants anyone has spare to go into my FBT's FBN's ACF's tanks??? :-D

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RhianB87

vukic said:


> Where's pras???
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Portsmouth


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Where's pras???
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/pras-shows/812603-pras-private-breeders-meeting.html

It's usually end of October/early November, but I haven't had the date for this year, yet. We usually end up going to the pub afterward. :2thumb:

On the pothos front, it's worth checking out your local B&Q, Homebase etc- it's usually sold wrapped round a moss pole. One established plant will give you all the cuttings you need forever.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/pras-shows/812603-pras-private-breeders-meeting.html
> 
> It's usually end of October/early November, but I haven't had the date for this year, yet. We usually end up going to the pub afterward. :2thumb:
> 
> On the pothos front, it's worth checking out your local B&Q, Homebase etc- it's usually sold wrapped round a moss pole. One established plant will give you all the cuttings you need forever.


Oh cool.. That one might not be too far away.. Lol..

Yeah my homebase is rubbish.. Keep looking in there.. I have asked if they have any and they just look back with blank faces.. :-/ closest bnq is 40 mins away.. So will look when I'm fairly close there again..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hey guys, do you realise this is the last surviving 'off-topic' thread apart from the bits at the bottom (which I don't know much about, obviously! :whistling2? The Shelled one seems to have died a death, and most of the others got shut down for abuse. I think we have a duty to keep this one going!


----------



## vukic

Definitely!! It's by far the best too.. Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf

check this vid out https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1403314613223030


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> check this vid out https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1403314613223030


Hah! Had to share that on Faceache! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Hey guys, do you realise this is the last surviving 'off-topic' thread apart from the bits at the bottom (which I don't know much about, obviously! :whistling2? The Shelled one seems to have died a death, and most of the others got shut down for abuse. I think we have a duty to keep this one going!


That's good, just a shame more of the oldies don't post more often. I've been counting down the days until A-level results day - this Thursday - and I am actually petrified, I've been having dreams that I failed and then get attacked by shape-shifting college lecturers:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> That's good, just a shame more of the oldies don't post more often. I've been counting down the days until A-level results day - this Thursday - and I am actually petrified, I've been having dreams that I failed and then get attacked by shape-shifting college lecturers:lol2:


Oh, man good luck! I know you put a lot of work into it, so here's hoping you get the good results you deserve. :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Thanks Ron! I'm so nervous....


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

_jake_ said:


> That's good, just a shame more of the oldies don't post more often. I've been counting down the days until A-level results day - this Thursday - and I am actually petrified, I've been having dreams that I failed and then get attacked by shape-shifting college lecturers:lol2:


Good luck for tomorrow - let us know how you get on!:2thumb:

Clare and David!


----------



## _jake_

I will do. Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie

By the way, if anyone on here is also on 18+, get yourself down to vote on the charity poll- the donkeys need your help! mg:


----------



## mrkeda

Ron Magpie said:


> By the way, if anyone on here is also on 18+, get yourself down to vote on the charity poll- the donkeys need your help! mg:


Good man Ron!


----------



## _jake_

I'm still alive! I passed and achieved decent grades, I wanted better ones (obviously) but I have enough to apply to the university I really like the look of! Woo!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Gratz Jake !!


Was just browsing through the Newbie section and came across a fellow geordie asking...



> What reptile invertebrates are cheap to feed I mean 4 pound and easy to care for


Only thing that came to my mind was a Giant African Land Snail.

Worked out, with a bit of thrifting, you can get EVERYTHING for a fiver !!

Snails are £1 in my local rep shop.
Poundland do cocofibre and decent storage tubs
cuttlefish bone for less than a quid
bag of cabbage/kale etc for a quid.

All you'd need is a bit of decor from the garden :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> I'm still alive! I passed and achieved decent grades, I wanted better ones (obviously) but I have enough to apply to the university I really like the look of! Woo!


WOOHOO! :2thumb:

Well done, dude!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Gratz Jake !!
> 
> 
> Was just browsing through the Newbie section and came across a fellow geordie asking...
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that came to my mind was a Giant African Land Snail.
> 
> Worked out, with a bit of thrifting, you can get EVERYTHING for a fiver !!
> 
> Snails are £1 in my local rep shop.
> Poundland do cocofibre and decent storage tubs
> cuttlefish bone for less than a quid
> bag of cabbage/kale etc for a quid.
> 
> All you'd need is a bit of decor from the garden :lol2:


Stick insects are even cheaper if you have a privet hedge or brambles in your garden...


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> WOOHOO! :2thumb:
> 
> Well done, dude!


Thanks Ron and Reddev1l - I forgot your name - lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Thanks Ron and Reddev1l - I forgot your name - lol.


Mabel- he answers to it, honestly! :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Mabel, sounds about right. I thought it was Enid though:hmm:


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> I'm still alive! I passed and achieved decent grades, I wanted better ones (obviously) but I have enough to apply to the university I really like the look of! Woo!


Well done!! :no1:



Bloody frogs! Haven't heard the tree frogs call until today when one just screamed! I hope this isn't a regular thing as it sent the damn FBTs off as well!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Well done!! :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody frogs! Haven't heard the tree frogs call until today when one just screamed! I hope this isn't a regular thing as it sent the damn FBTs off as well!


Say 'goodbye' to sleep. :lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Stick insects are even cheaper if you have a privet hedge or brambles in your garden...


DOH !!!
Totally forgot about those :whip:
(and I kept/bred them when I was ickle too)


Red will do fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:

(Although when I had to be a witness to a minors interview the police officer looked at me funny when I asked if they needed my REAL name... The people I was living with (inc said minor) didn't know my real name :lol2


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> DOH !!!
> Totally forgot about those :whip:
> (and I kept/bred them when I was ickle too)
> 
> 
> Red will do fine :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> (Although when I had to be a witness to a minors interview the police officer looked at me funny when I asked if they needed my REAL name... The people I was living with (inc said minor) didn't know my real name :lol2


See, now we *have* to know what your real name is if you wouldn't even tell it to the police :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> See, now we *have* to know what your real name is if you wouldn't even tell it to the police :lol2:


I know it! : victory:










It's Clarence....


----------



## ronnyjodes

Like the baddy from Robocop


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol- I hadn't made the connection!


----------



## ronnyjodes

I'm at work with nothing better to do than to reference awesome '80s movies :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I got asked (on another forum) if 'Magpie' was a reference to a football team (Newcastle, I believe). Went totally over my head- I'm not exactly a fan of the game! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> I got asked (on another forum) if 'Magpie' was a reference to a football team (Newcastle, I believe). Went totally over my head- I'm not exactly a fan of the game! :lol2:


 I'd always just assumed it was because you're a kleptomaniac who's in to shiny things


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> I'd always just assumed it was because you're a kleptomaniac who's in to shiny things


*Spot on!*
Actually, in the job before my current one, I ended up as the manager of the hostels' five-a-side football team- purely 'cos I had the connections with other hostels and no-one else would do it...

It was hilarious, as I can't play to save my life, and have no interest whatsoever in the game, but my team won the tournament on my last day in the job, which was a pretty good leaving present! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

PRAS has moved venues this year. 
Its in West Sussex now not Portsmouth


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> PRAS has moved venues this year.
> Its in West Sussex now not Portsmouth


Yeah, I saw something about that. Any clue as to the rail station?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well, I've 'joined' the IHS; In prep' for Doncaster in Sept.
Still can't decide whether to leave stupidly early on the Sun morning or drive down Sat night and stay in a B&B.

I made a shortlist last night and have made a one-line care sheet for each just incase.. LOL
(Tokay Gecko, *Emperor Scorpion*, Land Hermit Crabs, Halloween Crabs, Whites, *Pacman* and USA Treefs.... Fire Sal was on there but keeping temps down would be an issue to its a no-go)
*Bold* is what I'll probably be bringing back, plus a trio of FBTs, euro/similar treefs and anything else that catches my eye !!! :lol2:
Cracked on with my FBT tank build over the past few days and now have it running, just need to get the plants and stop the vibration from the filter.

So.... (Ron)

Anubias Nana, Java Fern & Moss Balls. - All fine to use yes ?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Also... Would minnows _really_ eat FBT eggs ??
I REALLY want to breed the FBTs but also REALLY want some fish in the water area  (Yeah yeah boo hiss, don't do this!)

EDIT: 

Oh and for those lucky enough to not be on my faceboook, a dubia roach that somehow managed to make its way into my clothes, and ended up on a mixed wash in the washing machine, recovered from its ordeal overnight and is fine today !!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, I've 'joined' the IHS; In prep' for Doncaster in Sept.
> Still can't decide whether to leave stupidly early on the Sun morning or drive down Sat night and stay in a B&B.
> 
> I made a shortlist last night and have made a one-line care sheet for each just incase.. LOL
> (Tokay Gecko, *Emperor Scorpion*, Land Hermit Crabs, Halloween Crabs, Whites, *Pacman* and USA Treefs.... Fire Sal was on there but keeping temps down would be an issue to its a no-go)
> *Bold* is what I'll probably be bringing back, plus a trio of FBTs, euro/similar treefs and anything else that catches my eye !!! :lol2:
> Cracked on with my FBT tank build over the past few days and now have it running, just need to get the plants and stop the vibration from the filter.
> 
> So.... (Ron)
> 
> *Anubias Nana, Java Fern & Moss Balls. - All fine to use yes ?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also... Would minnows really eat FBT eggs ??
> I REALLY want to breed the FBTs but also REALLY want some fish in the water area  (Yeah yeah boo hiss, don't do this!)
> *
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh and for those lucky enough to not be on my faceboook, a dubia roach that somehow managed to make its way into my clothes, and ended up on a mixed wash in the washing machine, recovered from its ordeal overnight and is fine today !!!


All of those plants are fine. Minnows might eat FBT eggs, or more likely tadpoles- it depends how important breeding is for you. Also, although FBT toxin seems to affect other frog species most directly, I have honestly no clue as the the long-term effect on fish. You'll note I didn't boo or hiss, though! :lol2:


----------



## vukic

Gotta love the dubia in the wash!! Lol.. 

On another note guys.. I am struggling to find any pothos around these parts.. Any kind soul want to donate a small.plant or some cuttings if I cover postage???

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> Well, I've 'joined' the IHS; In prep' for Doncaster in Sept.
> Still can't decide whether to leave stupidly early on the Sun morning or drive down Sat night and stay in a B&B.
> 
> I made a shortlist last night and have made a one-line care sheet for each just incase.. LOL
> (Tokay Gecko, *Emperor Scorpion*, Land Hermit Crabs, Halloween Crabs, Whites, *Pacman* and USA Treefs.... Fire Sal was on there but keeping temps down would be an issue to its a no-go)
> *Bold* is what I'll probably be bringing back, plus a trio of FBTs, euro/similar treefs and anything else that catches my eye !!! :lol2:
> Cracked on with my FBT tank build over the past few days and now have it running, just need to get the plants and stop the vibration from the filter.
> 
> So.... (Ron)
> 
> Anubias Nana, Java Fern & Moss Balls. - All fine to use yes ?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Also... Would minnows _really_ eat FBT eggs ??
> I REALLY want to breed the FBTs but also REALLY want some fish in the water area  (Yeah yeah boo hiss, don't do this!)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh and for those lucky enough to not be on my faceboook, a dubia roach that somehow managed to make its way into my clothes, and ended up on a mixed wash in the washing machine, recovered from its ordeal overnight and is fine today !!!


Make a day of it and swing by the BAKS meet in Cannock before you go back home. It's not starting til half 1 so folk have time to get down, it's phib based so you might have some luck with any frogs you don't find at Donny and it was especially good last time for phib safe dry goods and plants but as an added Brucie bonus you'll get a discount on entry as you're an IHS member


----------



## Meefloaf

been having a few issues with the missus car, set off for monkeyworld (her best friend looks after the gibbons) and ended up stranded on Bodmin Moor, bloody gear linkage had fallen out. still i am determined to get to Cannock. looking forward to saying hello to a few off here and hopefully getting my hands on my Milkies, i think we should wear name tags


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> been having a few issues with the missus car, set off for monkeyworld (her best friend looks after the gibbons) and ended up stranded on Bodmin Moor, bloody gear linkage had fallen out. still i am determined to get to Cannock. looking forward to saying hello to a few off here and hopefully getting my hands on my Milkies, i think we should wear name tags


We're one step ahead of you . Comitee memebers and helpers will be wearing name badges so you know who's who. There will be name labels available as you enter if you want to let folk know who you are .


----------



## Meefloaf

no badge needed for me, look for the kid running round in bright orange, drooling and looking like meatloaf, probably in more ways than one lol


----------



## mattbeighton

Search won't work on my phone, can somebody link to info about the Cannock show, prices, date, membership etc as it sounds like a great place to get my FBTs.


----------



## Meefloaf

B.A.K.S


----------



## ronnyjodes

Everything is on www.b-a-k-s.co.uk fella, join up on the forum too while you're at it :2thumb:. If you need any questions answering the man in the know to PM is Ade (username Wolfenrook on here), he'll be happy to help .


----------



## mattbeighton

ronnyjodes said:


> Everything is on www.b-a-k-s.co.uk fella, join up on the forum too while you're at it :2thumb:. If you need any questions answering the man in the know to PM is Ade (username Wolfenrook on here), he'll be happy to help .


How much to join? All I can find is that I'll save £1 if I join online, but no actual cost.


----------



## mattbeighton

mattbeighton said:


> How much to join? All I can find is that I'll save £1 if I join online, but no actual cost.


Never mind, found it's a fiver on another page


----------



## ronnyjodes

mattbeighton said:


> Never mind, found it's a fiver on another page


 I was just about to post that it was a fiver lol.


----------



## RhianB87

I know this is off topic but I am quite chuffed with this photo


----------



## Ron Magpie

I love greys- they are such subtly beautiful frogs! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> I love greys- they are such subtly beautiful frogs! :2thumb:


I love them, two seem quite thin but saw them eat a cricket each the other day so I think they are eating


----------



## Meefloaf

been wondering what to do with my spare viv, think i found it


----------



## REDDEV1L

Well there's a lesson to be learned here somewhere.

Always put your wooden branches and roots (that will be submerged) in your tank SOAKED !!!!

At around midnight I noticed (quite by chance) that my FBT exo, that had been set up for a couple of days, was LEAKING !!!
So sucked loads of water out and tilted the tank so the remaining water wasn't near the leak, and today when emptying it ready for siliconing, I noticed the two large branches were jammed in !!

Makes sense really, the wood swells when it gets saturated (DUH!), and had obviously put enough pressure on the glass to allow a very small drippy leak through the silicone. :bash:

I did have a brainwave of using my other exo, but halfway through emptying it of the bits and bobs I store in it, I dropped two brand new repti glow compacts, straight into the dogs waterbowl !!!!!


So now i've got all the wood soaking under my bed in a storage box and have a fan drying out the inside of the exo. Will just move it to the top of the stairs for siliconing, as my room has too many animals (20 amphibs, 1 snake and 30-odd hissing roaches) to do it in situ


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Morning all

Did anyone watch the Tom hardy poacher programm last nite on itv ? 


Tell ya what it's crazy stuff but you can see why they do it, one guy was farming rhino and sawing off there hones so poachers wouldn't kill them 
They he was saying why done people farm them for their horns as they can be taken off with minimal impact to the animal and they grow back
Supply the stupid demand and keep the animal alive 
Even if it did work its still a shame but this quote made it seem the best solution " I'd rather see a hornless rhino then a dead one"


----------



## mattbeighton

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Morning all
> 
> Did anyone watch the Tom hardy poacher programm last nite on itv ?
> 
> 
> Tell ya what it's crazy stuff but you can see why they do it, one guy was farming rhino and sawing off there hones so poachers wouldn't kill them
> They he was saying why done people farm them for their horns as they can be taken off with minimal impact to the animal and they grow back
> Supply the stupid demand and keep the animal alive
> Even if it did work its still a shame but this quote made it seem the best solution " I'd rather see a hornless rhino then a dead one"


They are notoriously difficult to breed, making farming a difficult option. I know some parks in Africa are cutting elephant tusks off for the same purpose, but they don't grow back and mean the elephant needs to be cared for for the rest of its life.

A better option would be the education of the far east markets that deal in pseudo medicine based on these items. In the west, we're generally disgusted by the use of ivory now, if we can get the east to follow suit then it would be a big start.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

mattbeighton said:


> They are notoriously difficult to breed, making farming a difficult option. I know some parks in Africa are cutting elephant tusks off for the same purpose, but they don't grow back and mean the elephant needs to be cared for for the rest of its life.
> 
> A better option would be the education of the far east markets that deal in pseudo medicine based on these items. In the west, we're generally disgusted by the use of ivory now, if we can get the east to follow suit then it would be a big start.


this guy is breeding over 100 per year and intends to get to 200 a year in the next 3-4 years, he has the largest privately owned rhino collection. 

its not all about medicine mate its like drugs these rich drug lords who are controlling the market its like the diamond trade however no animals are destroyed in diamonds... 

they also discussed making the trading of ivory legal and using this farming idea would bring down the price of the ivory and then these drug people would not be interested and move to something else, then the cycle will start again but with a new animal 

it was well worth the watch as there was so much information that was maybe not common knowledge and also solutions or ideas on how to get rid of this black market for a high priced commodity 

for example they said 1 rhino is killed every day for ivory... this guy plans to farm 200 per year which will supply eventually 200 horns per year (not including any grow backs) if 2 or 5 more people did this they can supply the demand in the market and some and no rhinos are killed......


----------



## mattbeighton

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> this guy is breeding over 100 per year and intends to get to 200 a year in the next 3-4 years, he has the largest privately owned rhino collection.
> 
> its not all about medicine mate its like drugs these rich drug lords who are controlling the market its like the diamond trade however no animals are destroyed in diamonds...
> 
> they also discussed making the trading of ivory legal and using this farming idea would bring down the price of the ivory and then these drug people would not be interested and move to something else, then the cycle will start again but with a new animal
> 
> it was well worth the watch as there was so much information that was maybe not common knowledge and also solutions or ideas on how to get rid of this black market for a high priced commodity
> 
> for example they said 1 rhino is killed every day for ivory... this guy plans to farm 200 per year which will supply eventually 200 horns per year (not including any grow backs) if 2 or 5 more people did this they can supply the demand in the market and some and no rhinos are killed......


Sounds interesting, I'll try to find it. Rhino horn is primarily keratin, the same material as hair. I'm sure if people taking the medicine and drugs knew that they'd question their beliefs. 

If he's breeding that many, I'm sure the zoos would love to know how!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

mattbeighton said:


> Sounds interesting, I'll try to find it. Rhino horn is primarily keratin, the same material as hair. I'm sure if people taking the medicine and drugs knew that they'd question their beliefs.
> 
> If he's breeding that many, I'm sure the zoos would love to know how!


yeah i know he had a fair few, it was a field of cows all there messing about..

try find it on ITV player or something mate


----------



## _jake_

I watched that programme as well last night; I actually managed to watch it in the living room, only because Tom Hardy was in it, and it was certainly very interesting. I'm glad they touched upon the other problems which were effecting the trade. They said how it has become a criminal 'ring' if you like and is dominated by extremely dangerous people, such as Terrorists, as it has become a great source of income for Islamic extremist groups. Unfortunately until the East is educated/tradition broken, terrorist groups are disbanded and the Western Capitalists stop taking advantage out of Africa, the Rhino and other animal's fates are sealed unless we act quickly. Its all our fault and something which is going to take a long time to fix, probably too long.

I think its good to end this post on what one of the rangers said, which was 'no body cares about the Blue Swallow, which only has 20 left in the world....' something to think about.


----------



## RhianB87

_jake_ said:


> I think its good to end this post on what one of the rangers said, which was 'no body cares about the Blue Swallow, which only has 20 left in the world....' something to think about.


This is why conservation annoys me some times. All the money goes to the cute or big animals. 

Look at the giant panda for example. 1000 left in the wild. Awful breeding habits but they get so much attention, while on the other hand there is the pygmy hog which only had 100 left and no-one really notices as they aren't cute!


----------



## mattbeighton

FallenAngel said:


> This is why conservation annoys me some times. All the money goes to the cute or big animals.
> 
> Look at the giant panda for example. 1000 left in the wild. Awful breeding habits but they get so much attention, while on the other hand there is the pygmy hog which only had 100 left and no-one really notices as they aren't cute!


I depends on the government of origin really and how much money they can attract. Also a lot goes on that isn't publicized. Take the kakapo, there is a huge amount of independent work going on to preserve it but it gets little media attention. Maybe that's a good thing, too much public interest could harm the project.


----------



## ronnyjodes

FallenAngel said:


> This is why conservation annoys me some times. All the money goes to the cute or big animals.
> 
> Look at the giant panda for example. 1000 left in the wild. Awful breeding habits but they get so much attention, while on the other hand there is the pygmy hog which only had 100 left and no-one really notices as they aren't cute!


Don't get me started on bloody pandas. I'm sorry but they hate breeding, have a very concentrated population and specific dietry requirements- they've been trying their best to become extinct for years but humans keep meddling. They have to be one of the only cases where I've looked at an animal and thought "It obviously has no desire for survival, let the buggers wipe themselves out".


----------



## _jake_

FallenAngel said:


> This is why conservation annoys me some times. All the money goes to the cute or big animals.
> 
> Look at the giant panda for example. 1000 left in the wild. Awful breeding habits but they get so much attention, while on the other hand there is the pygmy hog which only had 100 left and no-one really notices as they aren't cute!


Yeah it's unfortunate really, as long as we preserve Africa's Big 5 and the Panda, we have done our bit for the environment :whistling2: too bad they won't be able to survive because the animals/plants they eat are no longer around :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

ronnyjodes said:


> Don't get me started on bloody pandas. I'm sorry but they hate breeding, have a very concentrated population and specific dietry requirements- they've been trying their best to become extinct for years but humans keep meddling. They have to be one of the only cases where I've looked at an animal and thought "It obviously has no desire for survival, let the buggers wipe themselves out".


Why would a species that live solitary lives miles from each other only gestate for 3 days a year!


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## Ron Magpie

The Pandas Must Die - YouTube


----------



## vukic

Hey guys.. Just got this from Morrisons... Is this pothos as it's.just labelled as a hangplant??? I'd like to know if I have a plant I can use or a gift for mother... Lol..



















Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattbeighton

vukic said:


> Hey guys.. Just got this from Morrisons... Is this pothos as it's.just labelled as a hangplant??? I'd like to know if I have a plant I can use or a gift for mother... Lol..
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


I think it looks good just hanging in your car! I'd leave it there!


----------



## Muggs

Looks like it to me however I am a complete plant newbie! You'll need someone, unlike me, with an ounce of plant credibility to ID it  

If it is usable, take some cuttings and still give it to your mum. 2 Birds, one stone lol


----------



## vukic

Muggs said:


> If it is usable, take some cuttings and still give it to your mum. 2 Birds, one stone lol


My thoughts exactly.. ;-) 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

It takes from cuttings very easily- one plant can supply loads of viv plantlets, over time. And yes, it is a pothos, also known as Scindapsis and most recently Epipremnum.

It's quite an interesting plant, really, and *very* tough: Epipremnum aureum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## vukic

Cool,... Finally have some pothos!!! :-D yeah looks interesting.. Will read it when I have better internet..  

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

So, burning question of the day: Set the badgers on Syria? Or just gas the MPs? YOU decide...


----------



## vukic

Lol.. No body likes MPs.. ;-)

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf

what about filling badgers with gas and sending the mp's into syria


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> what about filling badgers with gas and sending the mp's into syria


Think about Air Traffic Control! *No-one* wants floating zepelin badgers! :gasp:


With you on the MPs though...


----------



## Meefloaf

what about strapping gas to MP's and send them into syria riding badgers


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> what about strapping gas to MP's and send them into syria riding badgers


*NOW* we are talking- and if the MPs have TB, even better! :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Well this turned a little bit sadistic since I was last on! I vote meefloaf's idea of MP's riding badgers.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Just been giving a lecture on trans-friendly behaviour on 18+ Maybe I'm concious because I work in the LGBT field, but I don't find transphobic posts any more acceptable than homophobic posts.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> Just been giving a lecture on trans-friendly behaviour on 18+ Maybe I'm concious because I work in the LGBT field, but I don't find transphobic posts any more acceptable than homophobic posts.


Really bet that was interesting.. I agree with you Ron.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDEV1L

Being quizzed on the way home about how much I intend on spending at Doncaster.
(It's my (Nasty Number) BD soon and the old lady hasn't got a clue what to get me, as per usual)
and I worked it out that what I will DEFINITELY come away with will cost the same as the cost of the diesel to drive there and back !!!!!! :bash:
The train wouldn't work our any cheaper either by the time I add taxi fares etc.

3 FBTs and an emperor scorp is what im definitely coming away with.....
Euro Treefs are a definite if there's any there
Red Ornate Pacman (or normal if it takes my fancy) or an interesting corn are all possibilities.


----------



## ronnyjodes

I just thought it was worth pointing out that I'm not dead but have infact been on holiday for a week. I figured I'd wait til I got back to share this seeing as some of you know where I live  lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> I just thought it was worth pointing out that I'm not dead but have infact been on holiday for a week. I figured I'd wait til I got back to share this seeing as some of you know where I live  lol


Nah, had a look, but none of your stuff was worth nicking! : victory:

Good to know you're not dead, though! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Nah, had a look, but none of your stuff was worth nicking! : victory:


I can't believe that for a second- I'm sure they stop you Southern lot at the border don't they?

Thanks! I'm glad to be not dead too!:lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

on a side note, can you imagine if they tried to cull honey badgers, we;d be finding shredded farmer corpses slung on our roadsides rather than badgers lol

*this is of course in reference to the time honored tradition of killing badgers then slinging them onto country lanes to disguise their demise as auto-vehicular mishap. if you see a dead badger on the road and not a car on its roof split in two and on flames, it's blatantly been planted there


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> on a side note, can you imagine if they tried to cull honey badgers, we;d be finding shredded farmer corpses slung on our roadsides rather than badgers lol
> 
> *this is of course in reference to the time honored tradition of killing badgers then slinging them onto country lanes to disguise their demise as auto-vehicular mishap. if you see a dead badger on the road and not a car on its roof split in two and on flames, it's blatantly been planted there


I've seen a couple of dead badgers recently that weren't even mangled and it never dawned on me they might be planted. My dad once hit a badger in the 80's and it pretty much destroyed the underneath of his car.


----------



## Meefloaf

it's what farmers do when they arn't allowed to cull badgers, seen so many animals on the road driving road cornwall this year, baby foxes the lot. 

i was once chased by a badger, very fast little :censor::censor::censor:


----------



## ronnyjodes

They're one of the few animals that, if I hit one, I'd bloody well make sure it was dead before getting out of the car for a nosey....


----------



## RhianB87

Apparently loads of badgers have been incinerated without actually checking if they have TB or killed humainly!


----------



## Meefloaf

A Peregrine Falcon just landed in my hedge lol trying to catch some tasty starlings


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Apparently loads of badgers have been incinerated without actually checking if they have TB or killed humainly!


So far as I'm aware* no *culled badgers have been checked for TB. :devil:


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> So far as I'm aware* no *culled badgers have been checked for TB. :devil:


part of the goverments plan, we've invited the syrian government over for tea "It's custom in our country to eat pan seared badger, it's been marinated in a unique blend of local herbs and spices, go on, have a nibble:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:"


----------



## _jake_

Hey! I've been banned for a few days and have no clue why!! I don't think I went on a rampage haha


----------



## Meefloaf

i messaged admin too fella, i kept having it pop up on my phone then last night the odd occasion on my laptop


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Hey! I've been banned for a few days and have no clue why!! I don't think I went on a rampage haha


There was some kind of major problem- lots of us got blocked for a bit. There have been loads of possible reasons proposed, but it seems to come down to some kind of glitch.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/announcements.html


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> There was some kind of major problem- lots of us got blocked for a bit. There have been loads of possible reasons proposed, but it seems to come down to some kind of glitch.
> 
> Reptile Forums - Announcements in Forum : Amphibians


oh, makes sense:gasp: thought I'd some how had been a naughty boy!:devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> oh, makes sense:gasp: thought I'd some how had been a naughty boy!:devil:


I think a lot of us were trying to figure out what we possibly could have done! :lol2:


----------



## colinm

There are no naughty boys on this section !


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> I think a lot of us were trying to figure out what we possibly could have done! :lol2:


I thought my account must of been hacked!: victory:



colinm said:


> There are no naughty boys on this section !


I beg to differ:whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf

colinm said:


> There are no naughty boys on this section !


SWARE vs BAKS


----------



## Muggs

Had the same thing last night, big crack of thunder directly over the house, lost internet connection for a minute or two and when it came back I was banned - released and renewed the IP on the router a few times until it came back


----------



## RhianB87

I must of been a good girl as I never got banned


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

just thought id ask.... what do people in the frog section do for a living?


----------



## RhianB87

I work in retail, but just handed in my notice so really need another job! So if anyone in the south east knows about anything going :whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf

did media at school,college,uni. stuff happened and i ended up getting a job at a store in town, started in the garden section, somehow ended up in carpets, now spend my days cutting up carpet and generally getting annoyed at stupid people lol


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

FallenAngel said:


> I work in retail, but just handed in my notice so really need another job! So if anyone in the south east knows about anything going :whistling2:


 
I hate moving jobs the awkward bit of not knowing anyone


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

well im a test manager for Santander


----------



## Meefloaf

problem i'm having atm is, i dont want to be in retail earning sod all anymore, but i cant pin down a job i want to do lol, i'd love to work building either museum displays or zoo displays, or even just becoming a carpenter. but finding time etc, plus, i need to buy a house lol

come on lottery win


----------



## Ron Magpie

Heh. I was aiming to be a hotshot zoologist, somehow got diverted into the book trade and publishing for 15 years or so, did a few years of 'light industrial' work, fell into advice and advocacy more or less by accident. I've worked in my current social housing job for nearly 8 years, but the job is changing slightly at the mo, moving from purely supported housing work to mixing that with external tenancy sustainment. Confused? Me too.


----------



## Meefloaf

this is pretty ¦cianka ¦cianka Realistic Nature 3D


----------



## vukic

Well I'm an holistic therapist, a door supervisor, a DJ, a apprentice plumber, a gardener and currently trying to start a pet supply business / pet shop... :-D 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> this is pretty ¦cianka ¦cianka Realistic Nature 3D


Oh, that is* nice!* :2thumb:


vukic said:


> Well I'm an holistic therapist, a door supervisor, a DJ, a apprentice plumber, a gardener and currently trying to start a pet supply business / pet shop... :-D
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Hehe- at least I did my stuff one at a time! :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69

I used to be a children's nurse on a bone marrow transplant unit. I did that for 16 years and worked my way up to ward manager/ senior charge nurse. Unfortunately this meant I had little contact with the patients so decided on a change. I now work as an education and advocacy manager for a cancer charity where I go into schools and colleges lecturing about cancer in teenagers. I have been doing that for the last 5 years and love it!


----------



## Meefloaf

fatlad69 said:


> I used to be a children's nurse on a bone marrow transplant unit. I did that for 16 years and worked my way up to ward manager/ senior charge nurse. Unfortunately this meant I had little contact with the patients so decided on a change. I now work as an education and advocacy manager for a cancer charity where I go into schools and colleges lecturing about cancer in teenagers. I have been doing that for the last 5 years and love it!


high five dude!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Interesting how many of us seem to be in jobs dealing with people.:hmm:


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, that is* nice!* :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Hehe- at least I did my stuff one at a time! :lol2:


I do wonder why theres not enough time to sleep... Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> Interesting how many of us seem to be in jobs dealing with people.:hmm:


tbf tho, i mostly want to strangle the ones i deal with. who comes in five minutes before closing orders a few pieces cheap carpet and wants it cut up, tubed, wrapped, hovered and laid, right then and now

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> tbf tho, i mostly want to strangle the ones i deal with. who comes in five minutes before closing orders a few pieces cheap carpet and wants it cut up, tubed, wrapped, hovered and laid, right then and now
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


Lol, early in my career I worked in a business bookshop in the City- lots of middle managers who were used to kicking their secretaries around and thought they could do the same to booksellers. Guess how that went? :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

fatlad69 said:


> I used to be a children's nurse on a bone marrow transplant unit. I did that for 16 years and worked my way up to ward manager/ senior charge nurse. Unfortunately this meant I had little contact with the patients so decided on a change. I now work as an education and advocacy manager for a cancer charity where I go into schools and colleges lecturing about cancer in teenagers. I have been doing that for the last 5 years and love it!


That's amazing, well done! Takes a special person to be a nurse. : victory: I hope donating bone marrow isn't painful, I'm on the register! (bone marrow donation, not anything dodgy, promise :whistling2: )


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> That's amazing, well done! Takes a special person to be a nurse. : victory: I hope donating bone marrow isn't painful, I'm on the register! *(bone marrow donation, not anything dodgy, promise :whistling2: )*


Why, Jakey, *whatever* could you mean??? :halo:


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## Meefloaf

have you seen this place ? http://www.frogstore.com/Sprogz-Chicago-Hop-Nurse.html


----------



## _jake_

Ron Magpie said:


> Why, Jakey, *whatever* could you mean??? :halo:


Like you don't know! I thought you were top of the list!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vukic

_jake_ said:


> That's amazing, well done! Takes a special person to be a nurse. : victory: I hope donating bone marrow isn't painful, I'm on the register! (bone marrow donation, not anything dodgy, promise :whistling2: )


My partner received one 3/4 months ago... She's Doing really well... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _jake_

vukic said:


> My partner received one 3/4 months ago... She's Doing really well...
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


That's great news. I hope she continues to improve: victory:


----------



## vukic

_jake_ said:


> That's great news. I hope she continues to improve: victory:


Thank you, it's been a hard year but she's doing well... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnyjodes

Just spotted this on the ITV news site and had to post it!

'Uncertain condition' for frog in NASA 'photobomb' - ITV News


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Just spotted this on the ITV news site and had to post it!
> 
> 'Uncertain condition' for frog in NASA 'photobomb' - ITV News


 It was in Metro this morning as well- I'm guessing it didn't end well for the frog!


----------



## REDDEV1L

Tiger Bark Fig _Ficus retusa_

Got a large dead 'Bonsai' in the garden.

Do ya think the wood is OK to use in a treef viv ??


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Tiger Bark Fig _Ficus retusa_
> 
> Got a large dead 'Bonsai' in the garden.
> 
> Do ya think the wood is OK to use in a treef viv ??


Any clue as to the species of the bonsai?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ron Magpie said:


> Any clue as to the species of the bonsai?


Or is that the 'tiger bark Ficus' bit? In which case, if it's deffo dead, it should be fine.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Ron Magpie said:


> Or is that the 'tiger bark Ficus' bit? In which case, if it's deffo dead, it should be fine.


Yeah, sorry should've made that clearer :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Here it was when we first got it (Barely alive)










Started to perk itself up last year outside in the garden with fresh compost and some feed
But it never managed to bring itself back around after winter (We brought it into the garage to keep it out of the frost too!)

Such a lovely twisty trunk it seemed a shame to bin it.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Yeah, sorry should've made that clearer :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Here it was when we first got it (Barely alive)
> 
> image
> 
> Started to perk itself up last year outside in the garden with fresh compost and some feed
> But it never managed to bring itself back around after winter (We brought it into the garage to keep it out of the frost too!)
> 
> Such a lovely twisty trunk it seemed a shame to bin it.


Use it. I would.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Use it. I would.


Seconded.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Sweet :2thumb:


I don't suppose anyone else remembers the name of the magazine that was out a few years ago about the human body, whereby every fortnight you got another plastic piece of a life size skeleton ??
I have two of the skulls, one of which I wanted to convert into a hide but can't find the bloody thread on here where other people have converted them.


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> Sweet :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone else remembers the name of the magazine that was out a few years ago about the human body, whereby every fortnight you got another plastic piece of a life size skeleton ??
> I have two of the skulls, one of which I wanted to convert into a hide but can't find the bloody thread on here where other people have converted them.


I think it was "How Your Body Works", I'll double check for you.

*Edit*: Was this it?


----------



## Meefloaf

one of my earliest memories is being down in cornwall on holiday and getting the one where you got the trex piece by piece


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> one of my earliest memories is being down in cornwall on holiday and getting the one where you got the trex piece by piece


I had that. You collected the skeleton and then covered it in a bloody great plastic body so you didn't see any of the bits you'd collected lol


----------



## Meefloaf

ronnyjodes said:


> I had that. You collected the skeleton and then covered it in a bloody great plastic body so you didn't see any of the bits you'd collected lol


i only had the head :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> I had that. You collected the skeleton and then covered it in a bloody great plastic body so you didn't see any of the bits you'd collected lol


Did *anybody*, *ever *buy all the issues of the magazine to complete the models???


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Did *anybody*, *ever *buy all the issues of the magazine to complete the models???


I think we bought the kit of it without doing it week by week but we did end uop with the full thing. I like it where it says in the adverts for these type of magazines that issue 2 onwards is £4.99 and there are 250 issues to make an exact replica of Stephen Hawking's left nostril or whatever.


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> Did *anybody*, *ever *buy all the issues of the magazine to complete the models???


i remember my mum signed up for that one with the teddybears in different clothes, she had all of them *but* the they never sent her the last one

i just always laugh at the "FIRST ISSUE ONLY 99P WITH THE SHITTEST MODEL THAT YOU DONT WANT!" but then it's usually £9.99 lol

the missus has signed up for a cupcake one, however its done online she gets 4isssues at a time and because she did it online etc, she usually gets a shedload of stuff free and it's not even that expensive

now what about these


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i remember my mum signed up for that one with the teddybears in different clothes, she had all of them *but* the they never sent her the last one
> 
> i just always laugh at the "FIRST ISSUE ONLY 99P WITH THE SHITTEST MODEL THAT YOU DONT WANT!" but then it's usually £9.99 lol
> 
> the missus has signed up for a cupcake one, however its done online she gets 4isssues at a time and because she did it online etc, she usually gets a shedload of stuff free and it's not even that expensive
> 
> *now what about these *
> 
> image


If I was a football fan *and* totally gulliable, I'd go for this...


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> now what about these
> 
> image


Don't get me started. I think it was Premier League '94 where I desperately needed Paul Merson and had about 200 swaps of Ian Dowie :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

ronnyjodes said:


> Don't get me started. I think it was Premier League '94 where I desperately needed Paul Merson and had about 200 swaps of Ian Dowie :lol2:


Being a Leeds fan, i only ever filled Leeds in, sod the rest !_
*takes shirt off and starts waving around head whilst screaming "YORKSHIRE! YORKSHIRE! YORKSHIRE!"*

_on a serious note, nobody wants ian dowie


----------



## _jake_

Meefloaf said:


> now what about these
> 
> image


I used to collect those, and I HATE football with a passion. I didn't have a clue who the players were - I had to have the shiny's! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> Being a Leeds fan, i only ever filled Leeds in, sod the rest !_
> *takes shirt off and starts waving around head whilst screaming "YORKSHIRE! YORKSHIRE! YORKSHIRE!"*
> 
> _on a serious note, nobody wants ian dowie


That years Leeds shiny was a chuff to get hold of too lol. I remember my brother doing that thing where you could send off for the stickers you needed at 2p a go :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Oh, and here's the aforementioned elusive Paul Merson sticker.....


----------



## Meefloaf

all i'm going to say is, POGS:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Oh, and here's the aforementioned elusive Paul Merson sticker.....
> 
> image


He's moderately cute...

Funnily enough, in my last job, I managed our hostel five-a-side team- mostly because none of my colleagues would take it on, even though I have* zero *interest in football. It was a bit of a plus, though, that the team won the tournament in my last day at the job! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

i always thought of you as an Emmanuel Petit kind of guy Ron










that, and Paul Merson is a bit of a drunken boob lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i always thought of you as an Emmanuel Petit kind of guy Ron
> 
> image
> 
> that, and Paul Merson is a bit of a drunken boob lol


Nope, David, Christiano and that Swedish beautiful guy who was with Arsenal a few years ago- can't remember his name at the mo...


----------



## Meefloaf

oh no Ron, not cristiano ronaldo, i'd love to play him, only problem i'd have is deciding which body part i was going to severe with my right boot.

and you mean


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> oh no Ron, not cristiano ronaldo, i'd love to play him, only problem i'd have is deciding which body part i was going to severe with my right boot.
> 
> and you mean
> image


I *so *do! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

EDIT: And yes, I agree that CR is an arrogant little (censored) that needs a slap. He's pretty, though.


----------



## REDDEV1L

ronnyjodes said:


> I think it was "How Your Body Works", I'll double check for you.
> 
> *Edit*: Was this it?
> image


Brilliant... that was it !! 
Unfortunately didn't help me find the thread tho 
I even went through my whole thread history in the hope i'd commented on it but hadn't... oh well.


As for Premier League etc... I have a few completed ones, eventhough I too can't stand football. My bro was the same, he collected a few years worth but went mad for Match Attax, we've got about 5 sets across 2 or 3 seasons, plus thousands of spares (He bought them by the box!!! on ebay)

Also.. Pogs... I've got TUBES of those damn things in the loft still... 

I even have what I consider to be a mega-rare Kini, where the metallic coating was put on the wrong side !!!
I also have a sealed box of their milk-cap series (The waxy cardboard ones which had a staple in them for some odd reason!) Bought that from the pound shop, back when it sold anything and everything.

I could be classed as a hoarder... 
Remember the Pammy Edition Virgin Cola bottles ?? 
Raging Hog drink ??
Polo Holes ??



When Chomps were only 10p ??
Opal Fruits ??
Cheeseburger Flavoured Crisps ??



Plus numerous limited edition chocolate bars from the late 90's





I DO have more but you get the gist of it !!!

All boxed up in the loft... and all because I read a newspaper article when I was 15 that said the Limited Edition Club Biscuits would be worth £15 in 5 yrs time... or summit along those limes anyway... :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

Tizer Ice was my favourite drink of the 90's that disappeared. Do you remember the tiny orange polo's in the plastic huge polo ? 

also, i used to make alot of money off pokemon cards


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah I remember Tizer Ice... How about Pepsi Clear ? :lol2:

As for the polos... I remember these ones...



and also... Polo Gummies !!!!




I also have one of the biggest drink flops of all time (In the USA anyway)

Orbitz... The drink with bits in !! :lol2:


----------



## mattbeighton

Meefloaf said:


> all i'm going to say is, POGS:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


I still have a complete set of series 2 pogs, complete with smashers. I've also got my old sets of monsters in my pocket.


----------



## RhianB87

You do know you all sound like a bunch of old men reminiscing about the war :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yeah well... 

I'm feeling old after my recent birthday :sad:

25 + vat


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Yeah well...
> 
> I'm feeling old after my recent birthday :sad:
> 
> 25 + vat


You think *you* have to worry? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I had to double check I wasn't in 18+ haha. Anyone remember those Mars Bars? Good times, good times :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

The ads on this site are getting rediculous !!

Eventhough I don't see anything other than the small banner at the top right of the page and the sponsored link below the top post, the doubleclick.net/tribalfusion.com stuff is playing havoc with my surfing.

I use a browser mouse, so just click a button on the side of my mouse to 'go back' ie from this thread back to the Amphibian section.
However the past few days I've been unable to... and it's because all my 'back history' is pop-up ads (that have been blocked)

Looks like i'll have to start using Chrome for this forum... Giant P.I.T.A


also... Can I hell manage to get the temp up high enough in my scorpion setup..... I set it up in an Exo XL Flat Faunarium but the temp won't go above 25'c (& thats only the couple of mm closest to the side)

sooo... i'm having to (albeit temporarily) forego viewing pleasure over animal wellbeing and setting it up in a storage box, which is deeper but translucent....hopefully that'll work.

(I just hope there are some for sale at Doncaster after all this :lol2


----------



## ronnyjodes

REDDEV1L said:


> also... Can I hell manage to get the temp up high enough in my scorpion setup..... I set it up in an Exo XL Flat Faunarium but the temp won't go above 25'c (& thats only the couple of mm closest to the side)
> 
> sooo... i'm having to (albeit temporarily) forego viewing pleasure over animal wellbeing and setting it up in a storage box, which is deeper but translucent....hopefully that'll work.
> 
> (I just hope there are some for sale at Doncaster after all this :lol2


These could well be obvious but worth suggesting-have you tried blocking off some of the ventilation on the lid? I've had the same issue myself with faunariums so I tried using a more powerful heat mat and putting a piece of poly under it so the mat is sandwiched between that and the faunarium and it forced the heat in which did the trick.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> also... Can I hell manage to get the temp up high enough in my scorpion setup..... I set it up in an Exo XL Flat Faunarium but the temp won't go above 25'c (& thats only the couple of mm closest to the side)
> 
> sooo... i'm having to (albeit temporarily) forego viewing pleasure over animal wellbeing and setting it up in a storage box, which is deeper but translucent....hopefully that'll work.
> 
> (I just hope there are some for sale at Doncaster after all this :lol2





ronnyjodes said:


> These could well be obvious but worth suggesting-have you tried blocking off some of the ventilation on the lid? I've had the same issue myself with faunariums so I tried using a more powerful heat mat and putting a piece of poly under it so the mat is sandwiched between that and the faunarium and it forced the heat in which did the trick.


Or just put the mat underneath? I do this with all my tanks, just making sure that a) there is a drainage layer, or b) the substrate isn't so deep as to over-insulate. I sit all my tanks on poly anyway, so ir's not hard to slip the mat between the two.


----------



## vukic

Depends in the species of scorp.. You should really have the heat mat underneath as scorps burrow to escape the heat.. So a heat mat underneath would stress them out.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDEV1L

Can't work out the stupid multi-quote so.... :lol2:

Ronny - Yup, the lid is completely sealed with a thick polythene sheet so the only airflow is out of the sides of the faunarium. I always use polystyrene with heatmats 

Ron & Vukic - It's for an Emperor Scorpion, a burying & high-humidity species so a heatmat underneath is no good 

I do think a bulb will create a better, and more natural form of heat but with it needing high humidity it isn't recommended (and impractical with a plastic storage tub)

Think i've worked out a strategy tho....
Shove my hissing roaches in the loft, to share the 3ft heatmat my dubias use (have condensed my young dubias into one 80l tub instead of two)
and put the scorp (in a deeper tub) where the hissers were which is hitting 30'c on the inside wall of the tub right now.

Not an ideal solution, but the best I can come up with for now.


I do have plans for modified fish tanks in the bottom shelf of my racking in the future but need to figure out how exactly to do the front fully removable door (actually the side of the tanks) but need to buy one and mess with it first :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

If the mat is only max 1/3 of the base size, and at one end, I don't see the problem. My animals burrow where they are comfortable, and move if they aren't. 

Oh, and for the multiquote thing, hit the 'speech marks' at the bottom right of a post or posts- they should turn red. Then press 'Reply', and they all come up. :2thumb:


----------



## vukic

Another option is putting the mat against the back.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDEV1L

Anyone wanna hear my write-up for Doncaster ?? No ?? Tough !!

TOO MANY PYTHONS & LEOS !!!!!

That's it !!! :lol2:


I can pretty much, apart from the darts, name every phib there.

*Red Eyed Tree Frogs, American Green Treefrogs, European Tree Frogs, Whites Tree Frogs, Mossy Tree Frogs, Tiger Legged Tree Frogs, Milks, Borneo eared frogs & another (Browny/Grey) kind (Foreign seller)
*Then there were some Budgetts, a few pacman morphs (Apple, Albino, Ornate [No high red unfortunately]) Tomato Frogs, horned frogs (Megophrys nasuta), 
*Gorgeous Crocodile Newts, some Marbleds, alpines & I think spanish ribbed newts & tiger salamanders.
*Last but not least, the only true toads at the show.... Metamorph Green Toads (viridis) !!


----------



## ronnyjodes

How much were the budgets going for? I was at BAKS yesterday and other than the leucs I was collecting a budgets would be the only thing at the moment that could tempt any more money from my wallet .


----------



## REDDEV1L

What I bought.....


5 EUROPEAN TREE FROGS










5 TANZANIAN PILL BUGS (£1 coin for size)










AN EMPEROR SCORPION (£1 coin for size)










& What I nearly bought.....

Red Dalmation Crested Gecko
Hermanns Tortoise
Black Beauty Stick Insects
Train Millipede
Avalanche Corn Snake
Some kind of Tarantula
a vicious looking red centipede :lol2:


I was so torn on whether or not to buy the corn snake.
Avalanche is the morph I really want, BUT this one was a non-breeder (Kinked Tail) plus it only ate two out of its last (& only) 4 meals 
It was priced accordingly tho (Only £10!!)


Good day tho, apart from having to fight to keep my eyes open part-way back (I was driving !!)

So all in all it it cost me nearly as much as I spent just to get there !! 
(£23 IHS membership, £40 fuel, and I spent £92 :lol2: )


Oh and Manda... You DO talk posh :Na_Na_Na_Na: although every time I saw you you were chatting away about corns (or T's) and by the time i'd bought what I wanted, had a last walk round, you were nowhere to be seen :bash:


----------



## REDDEV1L

ronnyjodes said:


> How much were the budgets going for? I was at BAKS yesterday and other than the leucs I was collecting a budgets would be the only thing at the moment that could tempt any more money from my wallet .


£20 for the smaller (2") ones and £25 for bigger (3")
There were some adults at another table too but they weren't priced.

I was quite tempted actually.... after being repulsed by them at first, the youtube vids and TimothyandMatilda's pics has turned me... One day maybe


Oh and all the worry and faff about a scorp tank.... turns out the spare snake tub I set up is perfect... even fits on the mat with my snakes and it needs the same temp !! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

I *absolutely* don't have room for another tank- but if they have Bugetts at PRAS, I may be stufffed...


----------



## vukic

Hey guys, how's your week going??

Just wondering if any of you could recommend a decent amphibian book the covers multiple species.. Like an encyclopedia but with care guides??

Thanks.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RhianB87

Happy mountain chicken!


----------



## Meefloaf

noway frog related but it made me gigle lots

Kim Jong Ilkley


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Hey guys, how's your week going??
> 
> Just wondering if any of you could recommend a decent amphibian book the covers multiple species.. Like an encyclopedia but with care guides??
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


The trouble with books (and I say this as someone who worked in the booktrade for 15 years or so!) is that information changes so much from day to day now, they can't keep up. Having said that, the basic information I gained from books in the 'Old Days' is often more relevant than a lot of the crap I've seen online. If I get a chance, I'll list some of the books that have (successfully) influenced my keeping- don't take any of it as 'gospel', but it sometimes gives me an alternative approach.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> Kim Jong Ilkley


You don't need to type anything else Joe, those are the greatest 3 words you will ever put on this forum.


----------



## vukic

Yeah I don't use them as gospel.. I know it can take awhile to get a book published.. I like having them as a quick reference... To give a rough idea of the upkeep..  

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Yeah I don't use them as gospel.. I know it can take awhile to get a book published.. I like having them as a quick reference... To give a rough idea of the upkeep..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, honestly, when I get a chance I will send you a list. Totally mad, at the mo, though!


----------



## Meefloaf

has anyone seen this :censor::censor: on discovery channel ? car vs wild ? they are currently taking a car up streams and through rainforest in a jeep, throwing rocks out of the way, hacking down trees etc, so they can prove they can take a jeep through jungle to a sacred secluded waterfall, :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::bash: worst of all its some fat yank. rank it up there with those pig :censor: on swamp people


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, honestly, when I get a chance I will send you a list. Totally mad, at the mo, though!



no worries... damn busy here too! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> no worries... damn busy here too! :lol2:


Still busy, lol, but there is one book I'd definitely recommend; _Frogs, Toads and Treefrogs_ by R and P Bartlett, published by Barrons. I believe there is a newer edition out than the one I have (1996). It covers a fairly limited range- but they are all frogs kept by the Bartletts themselves, which adds that 'personal experience' factor.

EDIT: Since I know you are interested in aquatic frogs, I'll also mention a German book I love called _Frogs in the Aquarium _by Werner von Filek. It was published in translation by TFH (typically of them at the time with loads of utterly irrelevant pics of treefrogs, toads etc, lol!) in 1973- long out of print, I suspect! The taxonomy is years out of date, of course, but nonetheless it is one of the most charming frog books I have ever read, with an awful lot of insight into the group and useful advice on care. The German name was _Frosche im Aquarium_- it's remotely possible you can track down a copy online, in either language.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> Still busy, lol, but there is one book I'd definitely recommend; _Frogs, Toads and Treefrogs_ by R and P Bartlett, published by Barrons. I believe there is a newer edition out than the one I have (1996). It covers a fairly limited range- but they are all frogs kept by the Bartletts themselves, which adds that 'personal experience' factor.
> 
> EDIT: Since I know you are interested in aquatic frogs, I'll also mention a German book I love called _Frogs in the Aquarium _by Werner von Filek. It was published in translation by TFH (typically of them at the time with loads of utterly irrelevant pics of treefrogs, toads etc, lol!) in 1973- long out of print, I suspect! The taxonomy is years out of date, of course, but nonetheless it is one of the most charming frog books I have ever read, with an awful lot of insight into the group and useful advice on care. The German name was _Frosche im Aquarium_- it's remotely possible you can track down a copy online, in either language.


Thanks Ron.. I've got frogs toads n treefrogs... And it is an awesome book.. I quite like barons books.. The usually have some unusual information to go along side the topic of the book... And the frogs in aquarium book I'm looking to get..  

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RhianB87

Just this video alone makes me want a rain frog!!

Worlds Cutest Frog - Desert Rain Frog - YouTube

Can you buy rain frogs?


----------



## Meefloaf

FallenAngel said:


> Just this video alone makes me want a rain frog!!
> 
> Worlds Cutest Frog - Desert Rain Frog - YouTube
> 
> Can you buy rain frogs?


you can, but often the seller isnt selling the right frog


----------



## vukic

FallenAngel said:


> Just this video alone makes me want a rain frog!!
> 
> Worlds Cutest Frog - Desert Rain Frog - YouTube
> 
> Can you buy rain frogs?


So that's an actual frog?? 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stewie m

i was browsing reptile and phib stuff and looking at rep shed outbuilding ideas as i don't come here that much any more i thought id stop by and say hello so hello lol


----------



## chezequerz

FallenAngel said:


> Just this video alone makes me want a rain frog!!
> 
> Worlds Cutest Frog - Desert Rain Frog - YouTube
> 
> Can you buy rain frogs?


Don't know how many ever entered into captivity but i know they're IUCN redlisted as vulnerable so i'd presume it was difficult to do.


----------



## Ron Magpie

stewie m said:


> i was browsing reptile and phib stuff and looking at rep shed outbuilding ideas as i don't come here that much any more i thought id stop by and say hello so hello lol


Hello, Hong Kong Stewie!! :welcome:

Long time no type (on here, anyway!).


----------



## ronnyjodes

Bloody hell, Joe (meefloaf) has won the RFUK viv raffle!


----------



## vukic

There's a viv raffle?!?! 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnyjodes

There was indeed. There was a sticky at the top of of the page with a few competitions listed on it, I entered it too but didn't win. Probably not a bad thing tbh because it was a wood one not glass and that would have meant buying something snakey or lizardy for it .


----------



## stewie m

Ron Magpie said:


> Hello, Hong Kong Stewie!! :welcome:
> 
> Long time no type (on here, anyway!).


hello Ron :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vukic

ronnyjodes said:


> There was indeed. There was a sticky at the top of of the page with a few competitions listed on it, I entered it too but didn't win. Probably not a bad thing tbh because it was a wood one not glass and that would have meant buying something snakey or lizardy for it .


I can't believe I missed that.. Lol.. I see your problem there.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meefloaf

ronnyjodes said:


> There was indeed. There was a sticky at the top of of the page with a few competitions listed on it, I entered it too but didn't win. Probably not a bad thing tbh because it was a wood one not glass and that would have meant buying something snakey or lizardy for it .


Yeah, thought it was one of the plastic pods, ah well


----------



## ronnyjodes

Buy a snake  go onnnnnnnn. Where's Adam when I need him!


----------



## Meefloaf

ronnyjodes said:


> Buy a snake  go onnnnnnnn. Where's Adam when I need him!


i want a green tree boa/python lol but was ranting today about snake people and there het's and morphs and breeding sixteen snakes to get one thats worth some money


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Bloody hell, Joe (meefloaf) has won the RFUK viv raffle!





ronnyjodes said:


> There was indeed. There was a sticky at the top of of the page with a few competitions listed on it, I entered it too but didn't win. Probably not a bad thing tbh because it was a wood one not glass and that would have meant buying something snakey or lizardy for it .


Gah! I wanted to win that as a new home for Fido the plated lizard! :devil:

Still, Joe, if anybody else was to win it, I'm glad it was you. :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> i want a green tree boa/python lol but was ranting today about snake people and there het's and morphs and breeding sixteen snakes to get one thats worth some money


Wood vivs aren't ideal for GTPs anyway as they require high humidity, you'd need something like a plastic viv such as a Procage. Not that I'm trying to convince you or anything . I've got a bit of an obsession with rainforests so a GTP or Amazon tree boa have always been on the wishlist.

Yeah snake keepers with their hets for being greedy. Sods. Although the thing they don't realise is by creating more and more morphs the cost for lower end morphs drops rapidly until they can't sell them on but they're affordable for those getting in to breeding. Who then breed the same morphs and tip the scales of supply and demand that bit more.............


----------



## Meefloaf

yeah i know Johnny, just the only one i'd be that interested in getting

p.s i went with the 4ft in walnut, go large or go home an all that


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> Buy a snake  go onnnnnnnn. Where's Adam when I need him!


Joe you know you want one. A nice little snow corn would go great in a 4ft viv!:lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

Horrible day today, had to have my cat put down, my best friend for the best part of 20years. she was born still born and i acted on impulse and brought her back when i found her, under my sisters bed (on her homework no less). I'll never like anyone as much as Molly x

Joe


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> Horrible day today, had to have my cat put down, my best friend for the best part of 20years. she was born still born and i acted on impulse and brought her back when i found her, under my sisters bed (on her homework no less). I'll never like anyone as much as Molly x
> 
> Joe


I'm really sorry Joe, I know how horrible that feels. Sympathy and good thoughts your way!


----------



## vukic

Thinking of you mate..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manda88

REDDEV1L said:


> Oh and Manda... You DO talk posh :Na_Na_Na_Na: although every time I saw you you were chatting away about corns (or T's) and by the time i'd bought what I wanted, had a last walk round, you were nowhere to be seen :bash:


Noooooo I'm gutted I didn't get to meet you!! How dare you not interrupt me, you need to cos I don't stop talking otherwise!! Next time you will have to kick me in the back of the head or something and be like HEY I'M STEEEEEEVE! I was there for bloomin' ages, think we left at about half 3/4ish, I bought so much, I was terrible... came home with two cresties, a leopard gecko, two boas, two hoggies, and some snails and Ts for the shop!


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> Noooooo I'm gutted I didn't get to meet you!! How dare you not interrupt me, you need to cos I don't stop talking otherwise!! Next time you will have to kick me in the back of the head or something and be like HEY I'M STEEEEEEVE! I was there for bloomin' ages, think we left at about half 3/4ish, I bought so much, I was terrible... came home with two cresties, a leopard gecko, two boas, two hoggies, and some snails and Ts for the shop![/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, Manda likes to play it down, but really, she's upper-Middleton class... :lol2:


----------



## manda88

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, Manda likes to play it down, but really, she's upper-Middleton class... :lol2:


I'm well posh, me :crazy:


----------



## REDDEV1L

manda88 said:


> Noooooo I'm gutted I didn't get to meet you!! How dare you not interrupt me, you need to cos I don't stop talking otherwise!! Next time you will have to kick me in the back of the head or something and be like HEY I'M STEEEEEEVE! I was there for bloomin' ages, think we left at about half 3/4ish, I bought so much, I was terrible... came home with two cresties, a leopard gecko, two boas, two hoggies, and some snails and Ts for the shop!


My plan was to hang around til packing up time and try and bag some bargains but the whole place stressed me out.
Not helped from the start by the fact I couldn't find the seller i'd reserved the tree frogs from, and the deadline of 11am pickup was looming fast :lol2:
Then when I finally got em, they were in a (relatively) huge polybox which wouldn't fit in my backpack properly.

I must've went back to the table with the Avalanche corn on about 10 times... each time hoping someone had bought it, and each time it was still there !! Wish i'd took the chance now :lol2:


Also... Properly Offtopic....

Anyone seen this video of a geordie bouncer going a bit OTT ??

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=466_1381383468


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Also... Properly Offtopic....
> 
> Anyone seen this video of a geordie bouncer going a bit OTT ??
> 
> LiveLeak.com - GEORDIE-BOUNCER KNOCKS VISITOR OUT IN *MMA-STYLE* NEWCASTLE


:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Not sure I can be arsed to go to PRAS this year; it's moved to Fontwell Racecourse in the middle of bloody nowhere, and *no-one* (organiser or the racecourse themselves) can seem to give me directions from the nearest station (Barnham) or even tell me how far it is. 'Get a cab' is the only advice I've been able to get. :devil:


----------



## Meefloaf

BAKS in april Ron :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> BAKS in april Ron :2thumb:


A bit far for me, aside from anything else.


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> Not sure I can be arsed to go to PRAS this year; it's moved to Fontwell Racecourse in the middle of bloody nowhere, and *no-one* (organiser or the racecourse themselves) can seem to give me directions from the nearest station (Barnham) or even tell me how far it is. 'Get a cab' is the only advice I've been able to get. :devil:


Can google not help there??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Can google not help there??
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Apparently there is a bus stop somewhere in the village- but no direct buses to the racecourse.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

hey ron just checked it out, apparently 2.1 miles https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=U...0140730&ei=r41dUrD_LMWr0QX1pYFo&ved=0CJEBEPwS


----------



## Meefloaf

1. Went to watch the cult in Exeter tonight, amazing is a word that doesn't do it justice

2. What happened to that dart conversion thread?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> 1. Went to watch the cult in Exeter tonight, amazing is a word that doesn't do it justice
> 
> *2. What happened to that dart conversion thread*?


Because there is a shortage of people on here talking about darts? :whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> 2. What happened to that dart conversion thread?


What did I miss?


----------



## Meefloaf

On my phone but one of Laura m dart conversion threads had been moved to a place I didn't have access to, thought a 'debate' might have kicked off

As for you Ronald, I'll give you that, not many seem to keep or talk about treefrogs, newts or toads etc


----------



## Laura_M

hey no debate , just posted a double thread by mistake so asked them to move the one  its still there .

Im all up for talking about darts , have been watching youtube vids and am totally amazed by them all  Love the look of oyapoks ! and some of the imitators , oh man this is baaaad!


----------



## TheFrogman

Laura_M said:


> hey no debate , just posted a double thread by mistake so asked them to move the one  its still there .
> 
> Im all up for talking about darts , have been watching youtube vids and am totally amazed by them all  Love the look of oyapoks ! and some of the imitators , oh man this is baaaad!


I too love Darts, I don't have any..YET, but I will soon. Oyapoks are gorgeous indeed, I like the Bumble Bee's and the Phantasmal's too.


----------



## Laura_M

Getting some leucs on tuesday , and cannot wait! Have just been watching some vids on leucs feeding , cracks me up with their little vibrating toes , like they cant contain the excitement of food!!


----------



## TheFrogman

Laura_M said:


> Getting some leucs on tuesday , and cannot wait! Have just been watching some vids on leucs feeding , cracks me up with their little vibrating toes , like they cant contain the excitement of food!!


AWESOME and congrats early, I am sooooo jealous. They may be my next buy.


----------



## Laura_M

do you keep any frogs at the min ? we have some whites tree frogs , and love the look of red eyes , but they seem harder to get hold of here


----------



## Meefloaf

got two leucs, a sexed pair from two different bloodlines, love em, even if one keeps bloody hiding in amazing places *shakes fist* still waiting for the calling to begin


----------



## TheFrogman

Laura_M said:


> do you keep any frogs at the min ? we have some whites tree frogs , and love the look of red eyes , but they seem harder to get hold of here


Yes, I have Milk Frogs, Fire Bellies, Whites, Tomato's and Albino Claw Frogs, I want some Bumble Bee Darts a American Toad and I want a Ruby Eyed Tree Frog also.



Meefloaf said:


> got two leucs, a sexed pair from two different bloodlines, love em, even if one keeps bloody hiding in amazing places *shakes fist* still waiting for the calling to begin


I have a Milk Frog that's a good hider, with me having 5 different species and 4 of them all get to calling at once in the morning is awesome. I love to hear them.


----------



## Laura_M

i think my two whites are both female as neither are calling , ive tried playing some recording of calling hoping to make one start but nothing . As they are in the bedroom pretty much next to my bed all i hear is them crashing around and hopping about .

I LOVE the leucs call  Milks have a pretty loud call also dont they ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

It appears PRAS is cancelled. :censor:!


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## Alex Boswell

Ron Magpie said:


> It appears PRAS is cancelled. :censor:!


How come?


----------



## Meefloaf

this apparently



> PRAS Private Breeders Meeting
> 27 October 2013 Fontwell Park
> We at PRAS unfortunately have to inform you that the event at Fontwell Park for this coming Sunday 27 October 2013 has been deferred.
> This is due to Arun District Council putting pressure on Fontwell Park to cancel the Private Breeders Meeting and there not being enough time for us to organise the right people to sit down with the Council to sort this out and get the Private Breeders Meeting event on this coming Sunday.
> We will be organising a meeting with the Council in the near future so we can go forward with our Private Breeders Meeting at a later date.
> We are sorry for the inconvenience this will cause but we hope you will bear with us and continue to support us as you have in the past as we go forward with putting this event on at another time following discussions with Arun District Council.
> Jon Kent
> PRAS Chairman


----------



## RhianB87

I am still pissed off its been cancelled!!! :bash:


I am being lazy and cant be bothered to find the thread but I mentioned a while ago I bought 4 grey tree frogs and quickly lost two of them 
Well the two I had left are still going! I am still nervous of adding anything else to the viv in case that was the issue but I think I am just going to have to be brave and actually give them some substrate! 
I was planning on getting some bits at PRAS but o well! :bash:

Heres the chunkier of the two


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I am still pissed off its been cancelled!!! :bash:
> 
> 
> I am being lazy and cant be bothered to find the thread but I mentioned a while ago I bought 4 grey tree frogs and quickly lost two of them
> Well the two I had left are still going! I am still nervous of adding anything else to the viv in case that was the issue but I think I am just going to have to be brave and actually give them some substrate!
> I was planning on getting some bits at PRAS but o well! :bash:
> 
> Heres the chunkier of the two
> 
> image


Kewl! :2thumb:

Yeah, I'm bigtime pissed off- it's the only show this year I was likely to make, even with the possible walk.


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Kewl! :2thumb:
> 
> Yeah, I'm bigtime pissed off- it's the only show this year I was likely to make, even with the possible walk.


I went to Kempton but it was going to be Simons first show in about 3 years and he used to work weekends. I did mention about Donny but got told no (but he wasn't that polite!) when he found out the distance!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. Yeah, Donny is too far for me.


----------



## Meefloaf

Plus, it's Doncaster, nobody willing goes there


----------



## Ron Magpie

Lol. The London Borough of Newham, where I do a lot of my work, has the slogan 'Where people *choose* to live, work and study'.Really? :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

this story always makes me laugh. Falmouth is near a slightly smaller town called Penryn, bit of a rivalry, schooldays spent waiting for the other for a fight etc, and the usual verbal stuff about penryn girls dollying themselves up for any sailors in falmouth etc. ANYWAY, some clever little sod got the 'Welcome To Penryn' sign and where it said 'Twinned With' they painted 'Chernobyl' on lol


----------



## vukic

Meefloaf said:


> this story always makes me laugh. Falmouth is near a slightly smaller town called Penryn, bit of a rivalry, schooldays spent waiting for the other for a fight etc, and the usual verbal stuff about penryn girls dollying themselves up for any sailors in falmouth etc. ANYWAY, some clever little sod got the 'Welcome To Penryn' sign and where it said 'Twinned With' they painted 'Chernobyl' on lol


I like that idea!! Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnyjodes

So, we're having a Halloween party for the first time ever next Saturday. Our 1 year old son has got a cute pumpkin costume already sorted but I was racking my brains as to what the wife, the girl, the eldest boy and I could go as. I thought about the cast from The Walking Dead but it might be too obscure. I had a Eureka moment last week and we spent a couple of hours making and test fitting my costume before we start doing the others next week.










I need to mention for the record that that isn't my hair. I also had no idea how anal retentive I was until I started covering paper plates in tin foil . I think me and the Mrs stopped laughing after about 20 minutes. I'm even contemplating picking a mate up to bring him to the party whilst dressed like this..........


----------



## Meefloaf

ahaha genius


----------



## ronnyjodes

I look like I'm about 20 stone haha. My little lad who's 5 is going to be Gene Simmons. Needless to say there will be a group photo taken at somepoint...........


----------



## Meefloaf

we do a pensioner week where i work and we dress up for the monday, my area were doing knights etc, i didnt until about 6am monday morning, the girls were downstairs cutting a bed sheet for me to wear as a templar lol, i found this and came down to their surprise lol


----------



## ronnyjodes

Words have literally failed me.


----------



## Meefloaf

mexican routes and made my mate into Kick-Tasche


----------



## RhianB87

I very rairly do fancy dress, cant stand it!

But thought I would show two of my few outings dressed up!


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I very rairly do fancy dress, cant stand it!
> 
> But thought I would show two of my few outings dressed up!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


As usual, Angelcakes, you look good even in fancy dress! I also tend to avoid it like the plague-although most costumes I have worn over the years seem to have involved wearing minimal clothing- no pics available, sadly... :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> As usual, Angelcakes, you look good even in fancy dress! I also tend to avoid it like the plague-although most costumes I have worn over the years seem to have involved wearing minimal clothing- no pics available, sadly... :whistling2:


 
Why thank you 

I am trying to think of something for the weekend but all costumes you buy for women mean you are half naked! and no one needs to see that! 
pondering just destroying the hippy costume and covering it in fake blood


----------



## vukic

Ron Magpie said:


> As usual, Angelcakes, you look good even in fancy dress! I also tend to avoid it like the plague-although most costumes I have worn over the years seem to have involved wearing minimal clothing- no pics available, sadly... :whistling2:


Minimal clothing eh.. That's the only time I.do fancy dress.. Lol. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie

vukic said:


> Minimal clothing eh.. That's the only time I.do fancy dress.. Lol.
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't mind seeing that...:whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

Fancy dress always ends badly for me...

First recollection was when I was about 8 dressed in a bedsheet as a ghost for halloween, when I had a sword shoved in my face... by my GRANDAD!! (Not literally IN thankfully)
Then there was the time I was giving out leaflets dressed in Victorian Top Hat & Tails in Newcastle city centre, when me and the other guy I was working with were verbally abused by a huge crowd who were surrounding a police riot van that was carting off an xmas shoplifter.
Not long after that I was dressed as a victorian ruffian (wielding a bottle) for a promotion of my grans museum at Blaydon Races, and ended up on the bloody news !!

Last time I dressed up, I just did it out of daftness, dressed in total Chav clothes (White Kappa T-shirt & tracksuit, bright green trainers and had gelled my hair back flat to my head) but ended up being invited to a house party & didn't have time to go home and change so had to borrow a jumper from a mate and re-do my hair en-route !! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

About 6 or 7 years ago I used to manage a fancy dress shop. It was a right laugh working there but kind of puts you off Halloween all together when all you've been staring at for 3 months are black wigs, skulls and fake blood. I've also learned that nobody ever buys a Halloween costume until the Saturday before. One year there were people queuing down the street to get in and were just grabbing whatever they could get their hands on irrespective of whether it remotely made a costume or not. It got to a point where I was just walking down the queue with carrier bags of stuff and selling them off to the highest bidder :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

Hey guys! I had a change of heart and decided I wanted a career in medicine, and that I wasn't really dedicated to Law, so applied to University medical science foundation years because I did not take Science A-level subjects. I'm really excited as I've just got my first offer from Coventry. Thought I'd just let you know as we've talked about it in the past.:no1::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

_jake_ said:


> Hey guys! I had a change of heart and decided I wanted a career in medicine, and that I wasn't really dedicated to Law, so applied to University medical science foundation years because I did not take Science A-level subjects. I'm really excited as I've just got my first offer from Coventry. Thought I'd just let you know as we've talked about it in the past.:no1::2thumb:


Well done mate! :no1:

The thing about you, Jakey, is that you a) have the brains, and b) are prepared to do the work, to get what you want. You will do well, in any field you are keen on.


----------



## _jake_

Thanks Ron! Hope you're well.

How is everyone else?


----------



## REDDEV1L

So after hearing many metallic thuds from the cane viv, and finding a dent in their current bulb guard, I decide to buy a new fitting, and order a shorter guard in the hope of saving their brain-cells !!!
So, a local shop sold the ceramic fitting, but were too expensive for the guard, so I ordered it online from TheRoachFarm on ebay (InternetReptile.com) for £10.99 delivered.
One thing I noticed, and pointed out to them in the notes to seller section was that they'd messed up with the Standard and Large prices on ebay, and were actually advertising the Large one for £10.99 and the small one for £12.89 whereas their website was £8.66 + P&P for the small and £10.66 for the large.

Anyway... it arrived today..... and surprise surprise they sent the LARGE ONE.....
THE ONE I DIDN'T WANT !!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Not worth sending it back as it'll cost me £4.10 just to post the damn thing


----------



## vukic

REDDEV1L said:


> So after hearing many metallic thuds from the cane viv, and finding a dent in their current bulb guard, I decide to buy a new fitting, and order a shorter guard in the hope of saving their brain-cells !!!
> So, a local shop sold the ceramic fitting, but were too expensive for the guard, so I ordered it online from TheRoachFarm on ebay (InternetReptile.com) for £10.99 delivered.
> One thing I noticed, and pointed out to them in the notes to seller section was that they'd messed up with the Standard and Large prices on ebay, and were actually advertising the Large one for £10.99 and the small one for £12.89 whereas their website was £8.66 + P&P for the small and £10.66 for the large.
> 
> Anyway... it arrived today..... and surprise surprise they sent the LARGE ONE.....
> THE ONE I DIDN'T WANT !!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> Not worth sending it back as it'll cost me £4.10 just to post the damn thing


That's just bad luck... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDEV1L

Yup... There's sweet FA I can do about it as well as I got exactly what the title offered, although the description said "...The ProRep Ceramic Heater Guard fits around smaller ceramic heaters to prevent contact and burns" :lol2:

Messaged them through ebay letting them know, so if anyone wants the Large one delivered for the price of the Standard one... Here's the link... :lol2:

Pro Rep Heater Guard Large Rectangular | eBay


I came across the small one locally for £12.99 the other day while searching for headgehog food so will have to get that tomorrow.


----------



## Ron Magpie

*Finally* got round to changing the timers on the tanks to match the clock. Lazy? Moi? :whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf

rant time, and i'll try my best to bleep as much as poss

Ordered some stuff thats coming via Yodel ([email protected]'s), which handily was to come today. So checked my email this morning and tracked my parcel, still sat in basildon at 10am, then 1pm, hmmm sometime, suddenly, it'd arrived at truro (10miles from me) at 9am ooooer magic. so been expecting it to show up gone 6 to be honest, and have been checking their site all day and no update since truro. check just now and those fudging C-nuts are saying some fudging power cut has fudged up deliveries nationwide. NOW, why the fudge could they not put something up earlier ? [email protected]'s. and guess fudging what ? now fudging email on their fudging sh!t websh!te for me to contact them, unfortunately they have twitter mwahaha. still it's peased me off so much, if i'd known, i could've rung them and arranged to go pick it up, it'll come tomorrow and i'll have to rush to find it and no doubt they drop it at the post office up the road which closes 15mins before i finish work and not the one open till 8

i'm taking yodel down


----------



## REDDEV1L

Oddly enough i'm getting a delivery from Yodel today... or i'm supposed to be anyway.

There's now a 'Delivery Delay':whip:

It's my Solarmeter and some livefood.
(eventhough the Solarmeter is for Xmas, i'm using it asap :Na_Na_Na_Na


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> rant time, and i'll try my best to bleep as much as poss
> 
> Ordered some stuff thats coming via Yodel ([email protected]'s), which handily was to come today. So checked my email this morning and tracked my parcel, still sat in basildon at 10am, then 1pm, hmmm sometime, suddenly, it'd arrived at truro (10miles from me) at 9am ooooer magic. so been expecting it to show up gone 6 to be honest, and have been checking their site all day and no update since truro. check just now and those fudging C-nuts are saying some fudging power cut has fudged up deliveries nationwide. NOW, why the fudge could they not put something up earlier ? [email protected]'s. and guess fudging what ? now fudging email on their fudging sh!t websh!te for me to contact them, unfortunately they have twitter mwahaha. still it's peased me off so much, if i'd known, i could've rung them and arranged to go pick it up, it'll come tomorrow and i'll have to rush to find it and no doubt they drop it at the post office up the road which closes 15mins before i finish work and not the one open till 8
> 
> i'm taking yodel down


Joe, were you on fire when you typed this? Or eating fudge prehaps?


----------



## REDDEV1L

"Sorry your parcel may be delayed, we have had electrical issues. We aim to deliver delayed parcels tomorrow. Thanks for your patience. More info @ yodel.co.uk"

:blowup::blowup:


----------



## Meefloaf

REDDEV1L said:


> "Sorry your parcel may be delayed, we have had electrical issues. We aim to deliver delayed parcels tomorrow. Thanks for your patience. More info @ yodel.co.uk"
> 
> :blowup::blowup:


Have you checked your parcel? Mines out. On delivery and still see that message.


----------



## colinm

*Happy Birthday Marcus*

Hopefully he will see this ! :2thumb:


----------



## RhianB87

Urghhh I have eaten far to much popcorn and orange matchmakers


----------



## Ron Magpie

Grrr- still laptop-less! :devil: It is a real pain not to be able to get online at home!


----------



## REDDEV1L

REDDEV1L on 05-11-2010 said:


> Lastnight, just as I was about to feed Sphinx a dubia....my bro comes in the room and hassles me til I give him it as a pet..He's called it Tartar-Sauce and it lives in a cricket tub on the exposed bit of his snakes heatmat. LMAO


Can you believe it is STILL ALIVE !!!!! :gasp:



Although upgraded to a Medium Faunarium she shares with her sister Scampi, they have no heat (Other than when my bro is on his XBox) and get fed once a week (ish)

:crazy: CCRRAAZZYY :crazy:


----------



## Meefloaf

R.I.P Nelson Mandela


----------



## Meefloaf

rons posted a few times tonight, is he back ?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I is- by netbook, so it's taking me a while to get used to a diddy screen and keyboard, but back indeed! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf

hate using my phone


----------



## Ron Magpie

I didn't even try with the phone- the screen is much too small. It's ok with Faceache, 'cos I have the phone app, but I don't think there is one for RFUK. The netbook is really just a small laptop, so much easier.


----------



## Meefloaf

someone buy me these


----------



## RhianB87

REDDEV1L said:


> Can you believe it is STILL ALIVE !!!!! :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> Although upgraded to a Medium Faunarium she shares with her sister Scampi, they have no heat (Other than when my bro is on his XBox) and get fed once a week (ish)
> 
> :crazy: CCRRAAZZYY :crazy:


Thats brilliant :no1: Go Tartar sauce!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Had a conversation recently with a friend about being liked or not on this section. Obviously, I'd prefer to be liked, but I hope I'm reasonably honest. How do people deal with saying stuff that their fellow RFUKers might not want to be told? Or worse.


----------



## Meefloaf

i bite my tongue or avoid posting lol, not about being liked, just trying not to be a :censor:. The problem is, it's easy for someone not to explain themselves fully when typing it out on here, and you don't know their background. the odd thread on here recently has had me thinking "why the fook do you want to keep frogs, please dont" but i'm no no position to tell anyone what to do or say "no", however, i can try and help make sure that frog might make it lol


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i bite my tongue or avoid posting lol, not about being liked, just trying not to be a :censor:. The problem is, it's easy for someone not to explain themselves fully when typing it out on here, and you don't know their background. the odd thread on here recently has had me thinking "why the fook do you want to keep frogs, please dont" but i'm no no position to tell anyone what to do or say "no", however, i can try and help make sure that frog might make it lol


Yeah, sometimes it's a choice between 'WTF?' and ''ok, mate, a few things you need to know.' But I like to think I get on with most of the regulars. Apart from the blocked ones. Obviously.


----------



## frogfreak

Ron Magpie said:


> Yeah, sometimes it's a choice between 'WTF?' and ''ok, mate, a few things you need to know.' But I like to think I get on with most of the regulars. Apart from the blocked ones. Obviously.


Well, FWIW I think you do a great job at getting you point across without being confrontational. 

It's a delicate line for sure and it's very easy to cross that line via "text"


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogfreak said:


> Well, FWIW I think you do a great job at getting you point across without being confrontational.
> 
> It's a delicate line for sure and it's very easy to cross that line via "text"


I DO have to think, often, about stuff I post- and edit if I see an obvious no-no. Yeah I try to be nice- but trust me, Glenn, sometimes it's hard- I'm not naturally a nice person! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

i was a bit sharp with the lad and the wooden viv for frogs, but i thought to myself, that was harsher than i meant, and edited it to chuck in some advice. i also tend to list things to make it easier, but sometimes to me it looks like i'm being rude, which isn't what i'm trying to achieve.

although i do really hate anyone posting that beginner frog link :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i was a bit sharp with the lad and the wooden viv for frogs, but i thought to myself, that was harsher than i meant, and edited it to chuck in some advice. i also tend to list things to make it easier, but sometimes to me it looks like i'm being rude, which isn't what i'm trying to achieve.
> 
> *although i do really hate anyone posting that beginner frog link* :lol2:


Deal with it! :lol2: It's still the best guide on here for people who really don't know about frogs, and I for one get bored with writing the same things over and over. There is plenty of scope to expand on detail with particular species.


----------



## Meefloaf

.....not a single dartfrog mentioned :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

it's good for people to have a look at and it's got links to places for them to look at. it's not so much the thread, as the idea that people looking to get into frogs, might get the impression that other frogs are super hard and they *have* to give one of these frogs ago, which they dont particularly care about or like, so you end up with someone with a frog they get by with for a few months until they either get bored, kill it, or reckon they are ready to get some mega rare, fussy species because they have had their 'training' frog lol.


----------



## Ron Magpie

So write the dart entry! It has already been mentioned on the thread, and you and I both know that some people would like it to be a Secret Art- why not put a dart entry on the end? Your contribution would be especially useful 'cos you started from the beginning.


----------



## Meefloaf

i've got yellow and black milk frogs, dunno what you mean :whistling2:

shall write one a little bit, but i'm no long time frog keeper and dont feel it's my place to advise frogs or their care, i can only offer my experience of what i've been through so far, no definite's tho, so feel there are many more in better positions to offer it 

works got me out from 8.30am - 8.30pm atm due to stock taking, nightmare


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> i've got yellow and black milk frogs, dunno what you mean :whistling2:
> 
> shall write one a little bit, but i'm no long time frog keeper and dont feel it's my place to advise frogs or their care, i can only offer my experience of what i've been through so far, no definite's tho, so feel there are many more in better positions to offer it
> 
> works got me out from 8.30am - 8.30pm atm due to stock taking, nightmare


Dude, the VERY best we can offer is our own experience- that's how it works and how we all learn. :2thumb:

Work shift sounds rubbish- fortunately, I've now finished for the break- but it will take me days to stop worrying about my 'little cherubs'!

I've told them, 'I am off work, my phone is turned off, call the Ofice if there is a problem- but guess how many will?


----------



## Meefloaf

i'm worrying my arse off because i could only feed them last night when i got in at half 7, they were tucked up in bed, and today not back to spray tank etc till half 8. done tomorrow evening tho and leaving later for work so will have chance to make sure they get food


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> So write the dart entry! It has already been mentioned on the thread, and you and I both know that some people would like it to be a Secret Art- why not put a dart entry on the end? Your contribution would be especially useful 'cos you started from the beginning.


I've got that article I wrote but it's a complete beginners guide and is more focussed at setup construction than individual frogs. To be honest there's already a few good guides floating about on substrates, lighting, backgrounds and culturing so I wouldn't want to come accross as repetitive or stepping on anybodies toes.

A beginners list of darts would be a good idea but again there's the risk somebody will read it and say "Oooh, they're beginner frogs apparantly, I'll have them" and then lose interest or kill the bloody things. Ideally I'd like to get the whole forum to club together and do a guide to darts like the "How to build a dart viv" thread but including a pic of the particular species, a bit of an outline of it's natural habitat, how that translates to captivity and then notes based on individuals experiences. It's one of those things where it could do with heavily moderating so any conversational stuff is removed and each frog post could be edited to add in the notes and experiences of whoever is chipping in so it's all corralated together. I know all the general info is readily available on line and us lot in the know can PM particular members who we know are experienced with certain species but your average noob doesn't know any of this. It's the individual experiences that make the difference though. I've mentioned this on another thread but there's info floating about about certain darts that has been taken as gospel for years which some folk are finding to be total cobblers but nobody hears about it.

I know it's a pipe dream but a thread like that where we can cobble folks with a LOT of experiences ideas together could be so useful. Yes, there'd be a lot of conflicting advice but experimentation is at the heart of how I keep my animals, you have to try new things to get the best out of them. Obviously their health and safety is paramount so I'm not talking about drastic husbandry changes, just little tweaks that can be carried out without causing stress. The trick is taking all the info in and then finding an approach somewhere in the middle. And when the bloody newbies STILL post the "What frog am bestest" thread you can post the link Ron :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, that's *your* assignment for 2014 sorted, then! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

I am going to put this out there... I know this is going to shock and upset people..
but


I don't like darts! 

There I said it. I feel better now!


----------



## Ron Magpie

RhianB87 said:


> I am going to put this out there... I know this is going to shock and upset people..
> but
> 
> 
> I don't like darts!
> 
> There I said it. I feel better now!


That honestly made me LOL! :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

RhianB87 said:


> I am going to put this out there... I know this is going to shock and upset people..
> but
> 
> 
> I don't like darts!
> 
> There I said it. I feel better now!


Weirdly enough neither did I..... until I bought some. Now I have lots


----------



## Meefloaf

I went to buy some Amazonian milk frogs, didn't like darts that much, came back with a pair of leucs and soon grabbed three more, all my day is spent thinking about the next build lol


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> I went to buy some Amazonian milk frogs, didn't like darts that much, came back with a pair of leucs and soon grabbed three more, all my day is spent thinking about the next build lol


What else have you got now Joe, azzies?


----------



## Ron Magpie

I like them to look at, but the feeding regime is just such a faff! My reeds are roughly the same size, but can eat reasonably available prey, as adults. So I don't have to culture devilspawn FFs :2thumb: Except when I have baby frogs, of course.


----------



## Meefloaf

I got three leucs rearing up atm to put in my big tank. I have been tempted badly by azzies, and now Stu has mysties, must resist


----------



## ronnyjodes

Meefloaf said:


> I got three leucs rearing up atm to put in my big tank. I have been tempted badly by azzies, and now Stu has mysties, must resist


Oh, sweet . Stu's mysties are the devil- they were tempting me like you wouldn't believe at the April BAKS. I went with the firm intention of buying a pair of leucs for my 45 Exo cube. Two leucs. Nothing else. I ended up having a crisis whether to get them or some of Stu's awesome mysties. And then Adam came over. The sod. In the end I bought 3 microspot auratus instead! The mysties will make an appearance in my collection at some point as the wife loves them although I'd like to do it right if I get some and have a nice big group so it's off the cards until I have more space. Plus I've got to convince her about the aquatic garter snake setup yet :lol2:.


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Oh, sweet . Stu's mysties are the devil- they were tempting me like you wouldn't believe at the April BAKS. I went with the firm intention of buying a pair of leucs for my 45 Exo cube. Two leucs. Nothing else. I ended up having a crisis whether to get them or some of Stu's awesome mysties. And then Adam came over. The sod. In the end I bought 3 microspot auratus instead! The mysties will make an appearance in my collection at some point as the wife loves them although I'd like to do it right if I get some and have a nice big group so it's off the cards until I have more space. Plus I've got to convince her about the aquatic garter snake setup yet :lol2:.


A tip: Iron your own clothes; it will give you bargaining power, trust me...:whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L

The Dart Side have taken over Off Topic now....

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> The Dart Side have taken over Off Topic now....
> 
> NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I'm still managing to resist...:whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf

Merry Christmas guys, wish you and your families the best of times over this holiday period xxx


----------



## johne.ev

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm still managing to resist...:whistling2:


Me too... but don't think i can hold out for much longer :lol2:
Only trouble is so many nice species to choose from & not enough viv's & cash to buy frogs/set ups to start with.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Merry Christmas everybody . My front room looks like Basra high street but the wife and kids are boucing off the walls which is all that counts.
Have a great day you lot 
:beer8:


----------



## johne.ev

Ha ha!! As you say, that's what it's all about mate :2thumb:. Really miss that side to xmas, now my boy's are older. Still have a good time, but that really special time when kids are young, is not quite the same. Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## Cornish-J

merry christmas guys, have a good one!


----------



## RhianB87

My fecking face hurts! :bash: :censor:

Wisdom teeth have decided to start to force their way out again, which I have just realised is forcing its way into my cheek! 

Got the dentist booked but its not for another 3 weeks  

To be fair I should of been brave and had them taken out 2 years ago but got scared! Yes I am wimp. But now I just want the fecking things out! :whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ok, so the woodlouse hunt was a bit of a bust today- think they've all been washed out to sea! Did bring back a bunch of small earthworms for the clawed frogs, though- whole for the adults, and broken up for the 'babies'. Cue feeding frenzy! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

RhianB87 said:


> My fecking face hurts! :bash: :censor:
> 
> Wisdom teeth have decided to start to force their way out again, which I have just realised is forcing its way into my cheek!
> 
> Got the dentist booked but its not for another 3 weeks
> 
> To be fair I should of been brave and had them taken out 2 years ago but got scared! Yes I am wimp. But now I just want the fecking things out! :whip:


Sympathies- toothache is the worst! :grouphug:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, so the woodlouse hunt was a bit of a bust today- think they've all been washed out to sea! Did bring back a bunch of small earthworms for the clawed frogs, though- whole for the adults, and broken up for the 'babies'. Cue feeding frenzy! :lol2:


i have not been able to find many woods recently either maybe there deep in rotting wood or something.... the phib section as been very quiet today 

and i have had a bod day with FF ... omg ron you wouldnt beleive, got some turkish gliders and they dont glide they really fly all over the kitchen 1 full culture of maybe 100-200 flies :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Actually, I really, really *would* believe...: victory:

Let's hope the frogs appreciate them!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, I really, really *would* believe...: victory:
> 
> Let's hope the frogs appreciate them!


unless i let the frogs loose they wont get top taste them ha ha ha i have 4 more cultures i dare not touch


----------



## Ron Magpie

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> unless i let the frogs loose they wont get top taste them ha ha ha i have 4 more cultures i dare not touch


You could try opening the tub inside a clear plastic bag?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Ron Magpie said:


> You could try opening the tub inside a clear plastic bag?


 
ooooo thats a really good idea, you should keep FF ron


----------



## Ron Magpie

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> ooooo thats a really good idea, you should keep FF ron


Of course I should...


----------



## RhianB87

I am so horrible  Feel like a certain ex member!










Smashed the fbt tank and need to get a new one sorted and this was all I had spare! I want a nice planted tank for them but not that skillful!


----------



## frogfreak

-40C is fecking cold!!! :devil:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

RhianB87 said:


> I am so horrible  Feel like a certain ex member!
> 
> image
> 
> Smashed the fbt tank and need to get a new one sorted and this was all I had spare! I want a nice planted tank for them but not that skillful!


What's the worst that can happen?? Go on get creative and give it a go? 
You must have some ideas


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

frogfreak said:


> -40C is fecking cold!!! :devil:


Dude I saw some kind of sport think it was American football on the news and the stadium was packed and it was around -30 or -40

Makes us look like :censor: wen we can't fill a football stadium if it rains


----------



## Meefloaf

the winter classic, 105k there ?


----------



## frogfreak

Meefloaf said:


> the winter classic, 105k there ?
> 
> image


Yep, 3 hours from my home. They stay warm cause they're all smashed! :lol2:

You can dress for it but exposed skin freezes in 5 minutes. lol

EDIT: It was a hockey game between Toronto and Detroit. We won!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

frogfreak said:


> Yep, 3 hours from my home. They stay warm cause they're all smashed! :lol2:
> 
> You can dress for it but exposed skin freezes in 5 minutes. lol
> 
> EDIT: It was a hockey game between Toronto and Detroit. We won!


Omg Man U lot are hard core


----------



## frogfreak

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Omg Man U lot are hard core


Or nuts!! :lol2: My wife and I would have been there except my Father went into the hospital. He's out now and doing fine.


----------



## Ron Magpie

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Omg Man U lot are hard core


They melt once the thermometer reaches +15C though- like a lot of sad, forgotten snowmen....


----------



## Meefloaf

Good to hear Glenn (about your dad, two of my friends lost their dads over new years, mental)


----------



## frogfreak

Ron Magpie said:


> They melt once the thermometer reaches +15C though- like a lot of sad, forgotten snowmen....


Pretty much, Ron. I hate heat! We get that crap too. Nice to live in a place that can go from -40 to +40 in the summer. We have lots of clothes. lol


----------



## frogfreak

Meefloaf said:


> Good to hear Glenn (about your dad, two of my friends lost their dads over new years, mental)


Thanks dude. Sorry about your friends Fathers! 

Wasn't the greatest holiday. Lost a buddy before Christmas, another in hospital, lost an Uncle and then there was Dad. Oh well, life goes on, but it really put a damper on celebrating this year.


----------



## Meefloaf

Jesus, you've had an eventful one Glenn, sorry to hear about your uncle and friends mate. Life does go on, but it takes along time to get back to 'normal'


----------



## frogfreak

Meefloaf said:


> Jesus, you've had an eventful one Glenn, sorry to hear about your uncle and friends mate. Life does go on, but it takes along time to get back to 'normal'


Thank you. Right now I don't know what "normal" is. I'm trying to help my parents out as much as possible. Dad has Alzheimer too. It's rough on me Mom. I'm actually contemplating downsizing my collection, but we'll see how things go. I am prepared to do so though, if necessary.


----------



## Meefloaf

when i was at Uni we had moved into my grandads home to help look after him (his condition began when he lost his brother and sister 2years apart) and he had vascular dementia, he went from "just being old and forgetful" to having bouts of forgetting things, breaking into tears etc. It wasn't a good place to be, i quite uni twice to try and help mother out, she was becoming ill herself from it all. It all came to head one year before christmas and we had him put in a temporary care home, he was the one who turned to mother and kinda asked to go (he knew he needed more help than we could deal with). He came back after christmas but it wasnt long until we had to have him put into a home to get the care full time, he went downhill pretty fast and died sometime before christmas. Mother doesnt really do christmas, she tries and hides it by doing the tree etc, but you can tell. It's an absolute :censor: of a condition


----------



## That guy

Got back pain :’(
One of my friends had her birthday the other day (I got her a necklace and she loved it and wouldn’t stop screaming -_- )
Saturday she went to London to spend her money and took me with her -_- 
I would have used that money on phibs but she spent it in cloths and shoes -_- best bit is she made me carry them -_- got there at 9am and left at 10pm -_- it was exactly like you see in the films when the girl is a head while the guy is behind carrying everything -_-
I got a lot of sympathetic looks from other guys lol
To be fair half of the time was spent sitting outside the changing rooms and luckily I came prepared with the Feb issue of PRK and did get a bacon roll out of it 
Was awkward when she was asking what underwear and bikinis would be best :O
Also the moment I realised my friendzone level reached new heights -_-
My back still hurts :’(


----------



## That guy

Just saw the convo above. Sorry to hear that hopes it get better  
I’m going to have to get ready for that too. My grandmother has Alzheimer or dementia we can’t tell yet and she is refusing to even be seen about it. shes at the beginning where they get aggressive over little things. She yelled at us because we forgot about some sweet shop that sold the toffees she really liked and didn’t understand why we didn’t go there to get toffees when she asked if we could get her some. After it I talked to mum about what sweet shop she was talking about and it turns out it closed in the early 1980s :/ 
Thing I find hardest is how quick its happening. Last year she was really happy and kind and wouldn’t well at anything and now I can’t go over without being yelled at over little things like today she yelled at me because the wind messed up my hair a little. 
Doesn’t help she won’t see anyone about it and my granddad is trying to stay as calm as possible and keep her happy but he is getting old and I can see she sometimes upsets him.


----------



## RhianB87

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> What's the worst that can happen?? Go on get creative and give it a go?
> You must have some ideas


I tried to do planted with my cresties tank and it went tits up, I had an emotional breakdown and ripped the lot out!! 



frogfreak said:


> Thank you. Right now I don't know what "normal" is. I'm trying to help my parents out as much as possible. Dad has Alzheimer too. It's rough on me Mom. I'm actually contemplating downsizing my collection, but we'll see how things go. I am prepared to do so though, if necessary.


Alzheimers is a horrible illness, my nan had it for 11 years before she passed away. She was generally happy in herself, but we ended up having to put her in a nursing home which upset my mum but we couldnt cope with looking after her. She thought it was the '60s and kept getting me and my mum mixed up. I hope your mum gets the help she needs to look after your dad.


----------



## Meefloaf

love this tank 

Cork tube tank build - Page 3 - Dendroboard


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> love this tank
> 
> Cork tube tank build - Page 3 - Dendroboard


Wow. That is all.


----------



## Drayvan

Meefloaf said:


> love this tank
> 
> Cork tube tank build - Page 3 - Dendroboard


What I'd give to be even a fraction as creative as them!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Drayvan said:


> What I'd give to be even a fraction as creative as them!


I'm finding the plant variety interesting too- very natural-looking! :2thumb:


----------



## Drayvan

Ron Magpie said:


> I'm finding the plant variety interesting too- very natural-looking! :2thumb:


It really is  as much as I like broms and the other staple plants people use, there's something about using other plants that gives a bit more wow factor. I've no idea what the second to last one is, but I'm sure I used to have one...it folded its leaves up if you stroked it...absolutely loved that plant! Forgot all about it until now, might have to go out and get one


----------



## Meefloaf

again, they have shit loads of plants to pick from tbh. Dendroboard users also tend to have a shit ton of cash sat around doing nothing lol, the lighting units they buy over there are insane, 400 gets spoken about asif it is nothing, its almost half a months wage for me


----------



## Ron Magpie

Drayvan said:


> It really is  as much as I like broms and the other staple plants people use, there's something about using other plants that gives a bit more wow factor. I've no idea what the second to last one is, but I'm sure I used to have one...it folded its leaves up if you stroked it...absolutely loved that plant! Forgot all about it until now, might have to go out and get one


Sensitive plant- _Mimosa pudica_. It used to be a lawn pest when I was growing up in Brazil! :lol2:


Mimosa pudica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Drayvan

Ron Magpie said:


> Sensitive plant- _Mimosa pudica_. It used to be a lawn pest when I was growing up in Brazil! :lol2:
> 
> 
> Mimosa pudica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Nice one! Thanks mate, that will make finding one a lot easier  I would say I wish we had such cool plants as pests native to the UK...but I suppose we do really, we just don't appreciate them!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> again, they have shit loads of plants to pick from tbh. Dendroboard users also tend to have a shit ton of cash sat around doing nothing lol, the lighting units they buy over there are insane, 400 gets spoken about asif it is nothing, its almost half a months wage for me


Dutch and German viv-makers have always been way of us on the planted front- come to think of it, so have their aquarists!




Drayvan said:


> Nice one! Thanks mate, that will make finding one a lot easier  I would say I wish we had such cool plants as pests native to the UK...but I suppose we do really, we just don't appreciate them!


Lol- true enough! Several garden centres in my area sell it in the houseplant section- or you can grow it from seed.


----------



## Drayvan

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol- true enough! Several garden centres in my area sell it in the houseplant section- or you can grow it from seed.


Awesome  I'll have a look, there's some quite good garden centres up here. Although I think seeds might be pushing my lack of gardening skills a bit :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Drayvan said:


> Awesome  I'll have a look, there's some quite good garden centres up here. Although I think seeds might be pushing my lack of gardening skills a bit :blush:


One place near me has a whole load of them together on a counter- somehow I just can't resist the urge to run my hand across the lot! :lol2:


----------



## Drayvan

Ron Magpie said:


> One place near me has a whole load of them together on a counter- somehow I just can't resist the urge to run my hand across the lot! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

One useful tip if you do manage to get hold of any seeds is to pour hot (not boiling!) water over them before sowing- it helps germination.


----------



## Drayvan

Ron Magpie said:


> One useful tip if you do manage to get hold of any seeds is to pour hot (not boiling!) water over them before sowing- it helps germination.


Thanks  handy to know! I might pick some up as well as a plant or two just to see if I can grow them...I bet they would look good in quite a few of the tanks. I seem to be doing well with a bean that escaped the weevil culture and landed in the bullfrog tank :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Well, I'm with you on the brom front- I mean, don't get me wrong, I like them, but I get bored with endless pics of tanks full of the same plants- we could definitely get a bit more adventurous!


----------



## Ron Magpie

*Yes!* I have just passed the 15000 post mark, and *officially* have No Life! :no1::2thumb::no1:


:lol2:


----------



## Drayvan

Congratulations :lol2: and the forum is the richer for you being here sharing your knowledge 

Totally agree we could be more adventurous with planting, I don't think many of my lot would appreciate broms... but I've absolutely no idea what would be suitable, so broms have been a bit of a safety net, which probably applies to a lot of others too ( I hope) :blush: really must brush up on my plant knowledge this year.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Drayvan said:


> Congratulations :lol2: and the forum is the richer for you being here sharing your knowledge
> 
> Totally agree we could be more adventurous with planting, I don't think many of my lot would appreciate broms... but I've absolutely no idea what would be suitable, so broms have been a bit of a safety net, which probably applies to a lot of others too ( I hope) :blush: really must brush up on my plant knowledge this year.


Not so sure about the knowledge...

I would recommend getting hold of a book or two on houseplants- Hessayon's _The House Plant Expert_ is a good basic one that covers most of the ones you are likely to find about. If nothing else, books like that give you an idea of the planting conditions, light, temperature etc that particular plant types do best in- which means that you'll choose the ones that have a chance in each set-up, and have an idea where to place them. Of course, it's still largely a matter of luck, since the plants haven't actually read the books, but it's a start! :lol2:

On the broms front, I have a couple that Jay kindly sent me pinned up in the reedfrog viv- annoyingly, the reeds clearly have no geographical knowledge, and despite the fact that they would never encounter them in the wild, happily roost in them!


----------



## Drayvan

Ron Magpie said:


> Not so sure about the knowledge...
> 
> I would recommend getting hold of a book or two on houseplants- Hessayon's _The House Plant Expert_ is a good basic one that covers most of the ones you are likely to find about. If nothing else, books like that give you an idea of the planting conditions, light, temperature etc that particular plant types do best in- which means that you'll choose the ones that have a chance in each set-up, and have an idea where to place them. Of course, it's still largely a matter of luck, since the plants haven't actually read the books, but it's a start! :lol2:
> 
> On the broms front, I have a couple that Jay kindly sent me pinned up in the reedfrog viv- annoyingly, the reeds clearly have no geographical knowledge, and despite the fact that they would never encounter them in the wild, happily roost in them!


You're always far too modest you know!

Ah a good excuse to buy books, now you're talking  Sounds more scientific than my usual 'That looks nice...hope I don't kill it too quickly' As much as the moss and leaf litter looks alright, it's really bugging me that there's no real focal point in many of the tanks, seems to be only the bumblebees with any sort of planning involved. 

Haha! bless them, I kept meaning to ask how those little guys were getting on, seems that frogs don't read the books either!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Ron Magpie said:


> One place near me has a whole load of them together on a counter- somehow I just can't resist the urge to run my hand across the lot! :lol2:


Are you talking about the plants here :blush::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Stephen P said:


> Are you talking about the plants here :blush::lol2:


Tsk. What kind of boy do you think I am? :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Tsk. What kind of boy do you think I am? :whistling2:


a naughty one! :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

RhianB87 said:


> a naughty one! :devil:


I'm wondering what the next catagory is, actually: 'Forum Whore'??? :lol2:


----------



## smcilwrick

*Help! Infection!*

Hey. I really need some advice. My leopard gecko has developed an infection on his tail due to a bad shed and refusing to use his moist moss area to shed. The end of his tail is now necrotic and dead, and approximately a quarter up his tail is red, swollen tissue. This has progressed in the last week (I am unsure how to attach photos. He also refuses food, is lethargic and has difficulty keeping his eyes open. This is abnormal behavior for him, and I'm afaid his infection had spread to his body. I've read all forums and clean the wound twice a day with Epson salts and apply polysporn to the area. Please help! Should I force him to drop his tail? Pay for a vet visit and get them to do it? Or continue with just cleaning and putting antibiotic ointment on? Ah! 

Thank you so much! 
Stephanie


----------



## Meefloaf

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SEED-BARGAINS-Mimosa-Pudica-Commercial/dp/B0028ZGDY2


----------



## RhianB87

Is it wrong to go for a KFC for lunch and then go out this evening for dinner :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

RhianB87 said:


> Is it wrong to go for a KFC for lunch and then go out this evening for dinner :whistling2:


 Just repent afterward...: victory:


----------



## Meefloaf

been singing this all day at work

King Crimson - The Court of the Crimson King (In the Court of the Crimson King) - YouTube

_The dance of the puppets 
The rusted chains of prison moons 
Are shattered by the sun. 
I walk a road, horizons change 
The tournament's begun. 
The purple piper plays his tune, 
The choir softly sing; 
Three lullabies in an ancient tongue, 
For the court of the crimson king. 

The keeper of the city keys 
Put shutters on the dreams. 
I wait outside the pilgrim's door 
With insufficient schemes. 
The black queen chants 
The funeral march, 
The cracked brass bells will ring; 
To summon back the fire witch 
To the court of the crimson king. 

The gardener plants an evergreen 
Whilst trampling on a flower. 
I chase the wind of a prism ship 
To taste the sweet and sour. 
The pattern juggler lifts his hand; 
The orchestra begin. 
As slowly turns the grinding wheel 
In the court of the crimson king. 

On soft gray mornings widows cry 
The wise men share a joke; 
I run to grasp divining signs 
To satisfy the hoax. 
The yellow jester does not play 
But gentle pulls the strings 
And smiles as the puppets dance 
In the court of the crimson king._


----------



## Ron Magpie

Hah, I was trying to explain King Crimson to one of my clients the other day; it was only when I mentioned that Robert Fripp is married to Toyah Willcox that they made any connection at all... :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf

Ron Magpie said:


> Hah, I was trying to explain King Crimson to one of my clients the other day; it was only when I mentioned that Robert Fripp is married to Toyah Willcox that they made any connection at all... :lol2:


you wouldnt imagine it tho would you, this is a man who has kicked out some of the worlds greatest musicians and anyone who was joined was told to forget what you've done or played before, and he married toyah wilcox lol can see it now, if she started up about music, you can just imagine the smug raised eyebrow look he'd shoot her


----------



## Ron Magpie

Meefloaf said:


> you wouldnt imagine it tho would you, this is a man who has kicked out some of the worlds greatest musicians and anyone who was joined was told to forget what you've done or played before, and he married toyah wilcox lol can see it now, if she started up about music, you can just imagine the smug raised eyebrow look he'd shoot her


Lol- *something* must work, they've been together a long time!


----------



## ronnyjodes

I do love me some prog. I'm massively in to Yes but you can't go wrong with a bit of modern heavy stuff either- check out Opeth, Cynic and Winds Joe. I never was overly keen on the vocals in King Crimson if I'm honest and Floyd are far too mainstream .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf

ronnyjodes said:


> I do love me some prog. I'm massively in to Yes but you can't go wrong with a bit of modern heavy stuff either- check out Opeth, Cynic and Winds Joe. I never was overly keen on the vocals in King Crimson if I'm honest and Floyd are far too mainstream .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREG LAKE !!!! he's the beast. i dont like the modern stuff, for me it had it's era back in the 60's and became a monster with rick wakeman having king arthur on ice lol (although he is brilliant live). Modern music has no soul it sounds all clean and sterile, nothing better than the fuzzy warm sound of the old amps and people exploring instruments.


----------



## Meefloaf

Silver Apples - Silver Apples (1968) - YouTube


----------



## ronnyjodes

That's why I like Opeth and Mastodon- vintage amps and pedals and a really classic sound but with a lot more balls than the 70s stuff. Put it this way Fragile by Yes and Blackwater Park by Opeth would both be on my desert island discs list, totally different records but perfect in their own way, give 'em a go fella I promise you won't be disappointed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf

i've listened to them before fella, it makes me churn lol mind you i'm a bit odd in my love of motown and black metal lol


----------



## ronnyjodes

Haha I like BB King and Burzum- go figure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf

ronnyjodes said:


> Haha I like BB King and Burzum- go figure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good ol Varg, the idiot


----------



## ronnyjodes

Did I tell you my story about my random conversation with Faust from Emperor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf

You may have mentioned it on Facebook. ...oh wait

I have just officially left Cornwall


----------



## Meefloaf

Got to bewdley at 11ish, already talked marcs ear off and bought some elastopur, rockoflex and a bit of branch


----------



## Ron Magpie

Woohoo! Jason has now gone bioactive! :lol2:

I was a bit unsure as how to give him enrichment in a RUB, but brought back some leafmould to mix with his orchid bark, and a load of sweet chesnut leaflitter to make a cover on top. Judging by the way he is sniffing around, it's a success. :2thumb: I have a similar set-up for Blue the cornsanke, but that's in a tank. I noticed that there were native woodlice and things in the mix, so when I add some tropicals (again, as I did with Blue) it should cut down on the cleaning, a lot.


----------



## REDDEV1L

Who's going to M.A.D (Morpeth Amphibian Day) then ???

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...r-meetings/1026071-morpeth-amphibian-day.html

No progress on the third and final (year) attempt at breeding my K.pulchra.
It seemed to be going great, but once she chucked him off her back he croaked intermittently for two days, 
then no matter what i've tried he hasn't bothered since !!!
I'm going to do a full water change tomorrow and whack the rain on for most of the day, 
and if that doesn't get them in the mood within a week i'll put them back to their normal setup and give up on them.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> Who's going to M.A.D (Morpeth Amphibian Day) then ???
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...r-meetings/1026071-morpeth-amphibian-day.html
> 
> No progress on the third and final (year) attempt at breeding my K.pulchra.
> It seemed to be going great, but once she chucked him off her back he croaked intermittently for two days,
> then no matter what i've tried he hasn't bothered since !!!
> I'm going to do a full water change tomorrow and whack the rain on for most of the day,
> and if that doesn't get them in the mood within a week i'll put them back to their normal setup and give up on them.


Hmm, it really seems to be down to the female, doesn't it? I wonder what we are missing?


----------



## Meefloaf

make me feel better about the nightmare i've been having with sheds and lights, got my hands on two bottles of this stuff (the banana and the coconut too)

Bombo Rum - The Drink of Pirates


----------



## ronnyjodes

So, as some of you will probably know I'm a massive Star Wars nerd and a comic/memorabilia convention was on at Doncaster Dome today to coincide with May the Fourth. Being a massive kid I generally ran around harassing anybody in costume for photos............


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> So, as some of you will probably know I'm a massive Star Wars nerd and a comic/memorabilia convention was on at Doncaster Dome today to coincide with May the Fourth. Being a massive kid I generally ran around harassing anybody in costume for photos............
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Vader Dances to Hammer You Can't Touch This Dance: Star Wars weekends 2009 Disney - YouTube


----------



## Ron Magpie

[Ammended] Oops- better not post that one- I forgot it has swearing in it! I'll post on Faceache, instead- Mrs J can pic it up!


----------



## colinm

Happy Birthday Jazzy if you still visit here. :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

colinm said:


> Happy Birthday Jazzy if you still visit here. :2thumb:


She doesn't often- but I'll pass it on to her! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

colinm said:


> Happy Birthday Jazzy if you still visit here. :2thumb:


Thank you  I do still pop in every now and then. Just got me a few fire salamanders for my birthday! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Thank you  I do still pop in every now and then. Just got me a few fire salamanders for my birthday! :2thumb:


But I *did* pass it on to you... :whistling2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> But I *did* pass it on to you... :whistling2:


Yes you did  I don't get time to be on forums much since getting my new job  hope everyone is well!


----------



## Meefloaf

celebrating a deserved Atleti title win tonight, got very drunk very fast with mi amigos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_1vbtkp5t8


----------



## Meefloaf

nearly in tears tonight, actually i did cry, Holland beating spain after the worlds worst cheating dive ever. and holland went on a rampage, so proud of oranje


----------



## Ron Magpie

Going to see a friend and his band playing in a local pub tonight, and meeting Jazzy for a drink tomorrow. And *next* weekend, my favorite dikey nice has invited me down to Brighton for my birthday weekend. Good times! :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

If anyone can help it would be very much appreciated:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/1040834-dissertation-survey-help-please.html

Many thanks.


----------



## Meefloaf

just been informed its ringo starr's birthday, not much of a beatles fan and this is bar far the best thing they ever did

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-BdGchS0yk


----------



## REDDEV1L

While wandering my local small [email protected] looking for a seemingly illusive Betta fish, I noticed they've changed supplier of Morio worms, and they now come in XL Waxworm-style pots, so I may have to buy some just for the pots  oh and the canes will get the worms !

Anyway, also noticed they're selling fruit flies..... in what I can only describe as an oversized test tube... It would've done to tide me over if there was any flies or maggots in em, but nope, they were delivered over a month ago (6/6) and everything was dead !!! GRR


----------



## Meefloaf

I'm going to dedicate this, my 1951 post to my favourite film of all time (and on a side note actually released on the day which would become my birthday) 

GORT ! KLAATU BARADA NIKTO !










and this can be in here as it is ace

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9ohzvHU0ic


----------



## ronnyjodes

So...... I'm baaaaaaaaack


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> So...... I'm baaaaaaaaack


Yay! Where've you been, mate? It's been very quiet without you! :2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Laptop died a bit back so couldn't get on at home as I really don't like forums on my mobile. I've just got a managers job at work too so I don't have anywhere near as much skiving time as I used to. Bought a new laptop last night though so I can make my triumphant return :no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> Laptop died a bit back so couldn't get on at home as I really don't like forums on my mobile. I've just got a managers job at work too so I don't have anywhere near as much skiving time as I used to. Bought a new laptop last night though so I can make my triumphant return :no1:


Now all you have to do is join Faceache...:whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Now all you have to do is join Faceache...:whistling2:


Glad to see nothings changed


----------



## Meefloaf

so luring you in by telling you about my mandalorian armour build worked then.


p.s i think this is the helmet i will buy


----------



## ronnyjodes

Maybe . That's a nice bucket. I used to be a really active member on The Dented Helmet and Mandalorian Mercs forums so you doing a build gives me an excuse to help/ restart my own :2thumb:. Have you started it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meefloaf

no Jon, got my blaster today, would love some tips, they are helpful over there but you know a bit "go look in there" if ya get me.


----------



## ronnyjodes

Bobamaker and Fettdad are good builders/sellers if you want to buy bits. I'd got a really good price for plastic armour off a seller in the states if you don't fancy making your own. You going full custom Mando then? To jet pack or not to jet pack, that is the question.......

Oh, and blaster pics please!


----------



## Meefloaf

im 'renovating' the EE hasbro blaster. bobamaker is good, but nigh on 200 for a plain helmet, eek. i'm creating my own custom mando, thinking legacy armour due to my stature and i like hte plated look, theres three of us from work doing it, going to get the sheet plastic and make my own armour aswell. here's one early colour scheme, tho with the executioner helmet i'm kinda thinking red and black


----------



## ronnyjodes

You'll need to extend the stock on the hasbro to get it to full scale. Try this link for armour if you don't make your own.....
http://www.thedentedhelmet.com/f31/...size-holiday-sale-buy-1-get-2nd-40-off-43335/

If you do make some, fancy doing me a set .

Digging the colour scheme dude.I always wanted to go black and white with mine and heavy duty blaster.


----------



## detail3r

How has off topic fallen so far down the list?

It's criminal


----------



## Meefloaf

there's been a drop off in the casual winding down the hours at night crew


----------



## Ron Magpie

Must admit I haven't been spending a lot of time on here, lately- but I have been pretty busy.


----------



## Meefloaf

i think that's whats happened apart from faceache, vicious cycle, most are busier than they were and when i come on here not much going on, i know, i know, i could try and start something going on.


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## REDDEV1L

I don't suppose anyone knows (or indeed IS) the guy who was talking about LED circuitboards a while back ???
I'm doing a project and the simple bulb swap I hoped was all I needed isn't going to cut it. The MR16 bulbs lighting angle isn't good enough, so my option is either use 3 MR16's shining at different parts of the tank (Which I thought would be as easy as order a 3 bulb ceiling array and modify it, but can't find a compact one)
or opt for the less obtrusive, easier to mount LED's which I believe chucked out good lumens.
(P.S It might've been facebook)

edit: I've found a source, but still interested in whoever it was.


12v 350mA 4.25w 5600k 520lm 145° for £2.82 +vat +P&P


----------



## manda88

I forgot this thread even existed :gasp:


----------



## Meefloaf




----------



## Ron Magpie

Anyone seen the film 'Pride'? I've heard really good things about it, hopefully seeing it this weekend.


----------



## Meefloaf

no, but i couldnt contain myself and had to buy godzilla


----------



## RhianB87

I had to bring this back from the 3rd page!! :gasp:

How is everyone keeping? 
Haven't been on here much lately so thought I would pop by for a visit!


----------



## frogfreak

Watching IIHF World junior hockey and enjoying every game! :2thumb:

http://www.hockeycanada.ca/en-ca/team-canada/men/junior/2015


----------



## vukic

RhianB87 said:


> I had to bring this back from the 3rd page!! :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone keeping?
> 
> 
> Haven't been on here much lately so thought I would pop by for a visit!




I struggled to find it again.. Couldn't find it in my subscribed list.. Spent ages hunting for it... Lol.. Who's still about these days??


----------

